# Disboutiquers Part 13 Kids Disney Boutique / Customs Clothes psst..we sew



## teresajoy

When we get near page 250 here, I'll start a new thread again. 






*HOLD IT RIGHT THERE! 
Read this post for Valuable Information
because if you don't and ask questions that are answered here, we reserve the right to tease you about it, and you don't want that, do you?? *​Welcome to the Disboutique thread!

We are a bunch of ladies (and one guy) that share a love of Disney, boutique clothes and sewing! We offer support to one another about sewing, Disney and life in general! We consider each other friends here, and we always love new friends! Even if you don't sew, please join in, you might just find a new passion! We share all kinds of things, they don't have to be Disney! And, you don't have to have sewn the items you post. 

Be warned, this thread is addictive, and we don't stay on topic! 


* We are NOT a selling group, but lots of the posters on here sell, (lots of them don't too!)  We are NOT allowed to talk about it on the thread, so please don't try!  Check out signatures for Ebay usernames, or just PM the sewer if they post something that you like. We do not have an official list or a Disboutiquers website where we sell. We are not a selling group, we are friends.   *


*Big Give- *
This is one of my favorite things about our group!!!  This truly is what we are all about! We make items for Disers taking Wish trips (for children with life threatening medical conditions)  to Disney Parks or Disney Cruises. You don't have to know how to sew to help out! We would love it if you joined us! (Seriously, please join us and help out!) Please follow the link in my siggy or here:
http://www.disbiggive.com 
You will need to sign up for that site, but we are very quick to approve people. Thank you!  

 
 * "The bookmarks" * has TONS AND TONS of FREE patterns and sewing hints and tips. Most all of the hints and links posted here will go into the bookmarks as well tons of things I've found on the internet. I update if frequently, so check back often. There is a search function, which is great if you are looking for something specific.
http://www.mybookmarks.com/public/teresajoy

Per Jeanne's suggestion, and to save everyone time:

HEATHERSUE'S BESTEST APPLIQUE TUTORIAL HERE:
http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008/04/bestest-applique-tutorial.html
Everything you could ever want to know to make beautiful appliques!  


*Group Photobucket Account*
We have a Photobucket group with pictures of our creations. *Please do not repost this link and the password on other message boards.* A link to our thread would be preferable: 
http://photobucket.com/disboutique
*Password: Enchanted*
*For a detailed explanation, on adding pictures and tags click here:**
http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008/05/adding-pictures-to-group-photobucket.html*

Each person adds their own pictures to this account. Please only post your own pictures of your own children. Everyone is free to post pictures of boutique, custom outfits or anything you post in the thread.
_Please_ add tags to your picture so that they are easier to find. Right now, we are adding a description, such as Princess, Aurora, and what pattern it is ie: Portrait Peasant Top, Easy Fit Pants.... You can add up to 20 tags per picture, so go ahead and use a few if it is appropriate. 

Here's a video tutorial for posting pictures AND TAGS!!! to the Photobucket account, I would suggest watching it in "Full Size" to really see what I'm doing.




*Mrsklamc started a FABRIC SWAP! If you are looking for something or have some fabric you don't want, come check it out! 
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2048402*


*FAQ and "Rules"We have made up  a few "rules" along the way*  
*1.Be nice, if someone isn't nice, ignore them "Where there is no wood the fire goes out." 
If you feel that you MUST respond, do it in PM, do NOT bring it to the boards. *
2.You MUST share pictures of everything (and unfortunately, we do mean EVERYTHING!
3.NO APOLOGIZING for how your kids look. That includes wet hair, messy hair, dirty faces, wrinkled clothes etc....We have come to the conclusion that ALL of our children are beautiful, no matter what!
4.No apologizing for messy houses. We like a good game of eye spy around here!
5. No apologizing for being "off topic". We like to have fun here, and are often off topic. 
6. If you have a question, ask us, we'll do our best to help! Really, you can post questions here, we like that! 
7. If you ask a question and no one answers, don't be upset. Either, no one knows the answer, or your post got missed. Go ahead and ask again!
8. The banana gets lonely dancing by himself, so there is a three banana minimum. We don't want lonely bananas on the DIS! 
   
(and, just so you know, I do a mean dancing banana impersonation!) 
*9. Lots of the posters on here sell, but we are NOT allowed to talk about it on the thread. Check out signatures for Ebay and Etsy usernames, or just PM someone if you see something you like.  * 



*Abbreviations used*:
YCMT- http://www.youcanmakethis.com Boutique style patterns you can buy (Look for CarlaC's patterns, they are great!)
CASE- Copy and Steal Everything
If it's posted here, feel free to copy it for your own PERSONAL use. Please don't resell other people's designs without first asking them if it's OK. 
CAB- Copy and Butcher everything
Voldermort- Code word for Ebay
(We started out calling Ebay "The site that must not be named", and then it was suggested that we call it Voldermort or   for short. 
Targemort- Code word for Target
Waldemort- Code word for Walmart
Frankenpattern- To take several different patterns and put them together into one outfit


*HOW TO POST PICTURES*

1. Upload the pic of your choice to photobucket
2. Resize the pic in photobucket click on the thumbnail of the picture, it will open up, then click (above the pic)> resize > 15" screen- it will make you verify that you would like to resize the pic (I like the 800X600 size pictures instead of the message board setting, it shows lots more detail)
3. After the pic has resized, go to your album, below the pic that you would like to post, there are 4 different codes (email & IM, direct link, html code & IMG code) Click in the box that has the has the IMG code. It will look something like this http: xxxxxxxxxxxxx 
When you click on that box, it will light up in yellow, and say "Copied"
4. In the thread on the Dis (in another open window), click on "post reply". When you are ready to post the pic, right click - a box will open, click on paste. This will paste the link that you copied from your photobucket account.
5. Post reply. The pic should show up!


[SIZE="7"][B][COLOR="Red"][U]MULTI QUOTE TUTORIAL[/U][/COLOR][/B][/SIZE]
At the bottom of each post, you will see a little blue box with a + sign it it. If you want to multi-quote that post, you click the + box and then move onto the next post you want to multi-quote and click the + box. After you've clicked all the posts you want to multi-quote, click on "reply" or "quote". All of the items you want to respond to should be in the reply box. Just put your reply to each post after the [/quote] for each post. 

[SIZE="7"][COLOR="DarkOrchid"][B][U]How to make thumbnail pictures in your reply[/U]:[/B][/COLOR][/SIZE]
When you click reply, the name of the picture will look something like this, but in [ _] brackets 
{IMG}http://1234.photobucket.com/albums/1234/nameofthepicture.jpg{/IMG} 
To make it a thumbnail, put th_ before the name of the picture, such as this:
{IMG}http://1234.photobucket.com/albums/1234/th_nameofthepicture.jpg{/IMG} 
This generally only works for pictures that were uploaded to photobucket.

[COLOR="DarkOrange"][B]Links to our past threads:[/B][/COLOR]
To read chronologically, do NOT follow the link at the end of Part 1, for some reason, that will jump you to part 6  
(Thanks LisaZoe for tracking down all the parts for us!)
Part 1A- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1342831[/url] (01/30/07 - 06/24/07 & 01/07/08 - 01/23/08)
Part 1B - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732716[/url] (06/24/07 - 08/01/07)
Part 1C - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732718[/url] (08/01/07 - 09/06/07)
Part 1D - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732719[/url] (09/06/07 - 10/29/07)
Part 1E- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732720[/url] (10/29/07 - 01/07/08)
Part 1F- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1733993[/url] (01/23/08 - 01/24/08)
Part 2 - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1698584[/url] (01/24/08 - 02/18/08)
Part 3 - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1726267[/url] (02/18/08 -3/28/08)
Part 4- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1769919[/url]
Part 5- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1813054[/url]
Part 6-[url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1848917[/url]
Part 7-[url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1885666[/url]
Part 8-[url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1923786[/url]
Part 9- [URL]http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1975116[/URL]
Part 10- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2014896[/url]
Part 11- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2057665[/url]
Part 12- [url]http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2096062[/url]


----------



## NaeNae

Woo Hoo I made the move.  Thanks Teresa.  I've never been 1st post.


----------



## phins_jazy

Yeah!  I'm on the first page.  Now I can go to sleep!


----------



## lovesdumbo

billwendy said:


> All right - got my fabric, scissors and piping all packed - LETS MOVE!!!


SO cute!!!!


----------



## teresajoy

my*2*angels said:


> EXTREMELY REASONABLE!LOL  You did a great job and I LOVE that fabric!  She looks sooo cute in that dress!


Thank you! 



fussymonkey said:


>


So cute!!!! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> i finally downloaded these from my camera.
> The white dress i made to go under the St Patty's simply sweet. Of course DD took scissors to the edge of the hem, before I had a chance to hem it. I SHOULD have done what carla's patterns always have us do and hemmed it before attaching. As it is, I can't afford to cut off the whole thing where she cut, so i have to find a way to hem it with the cuts in it. Grrrr. She did this while DH was supposedly "watching" her in the morning- AKA sleeping on the couch.
> This is Butterick B4054- I searched all of YCMT and there wasn't single pattern with sleeves and collar (of course NOW there is)


These are adorable!! 



jham said:


> I'm finally getting some time to work on Lily's spring wardrobe a bit. She LOVES her pockets!
> 
> And can I say is those Garanimals leggings from Walmart are WORTHLESS!!! Every pair I have bought has come open at the seams within MINUTES of putting them on Lily. And she is NOT hard on clothes. The pair in these photos came straight out of the package and on her and I think the hole must've already been there because she never even moved. This has happened with 4 or 5 pairs. Maybe that's why they aren't selling them anymore.



Lily looks so adorable!!! 



bear_mom said:


> Emily


 GREAT!!



jham said:


> I know I keep telling you, but I really love the fabric and the dress and Lyddie looks gorgeous!



Aww thanks!!!! 



karebear1 said:


> BRAVO to all three of you!!! LOVE the fabrics you all chose. Makes me really wish I had a little girl..... or  a new granddaughter to sew for!
> 
> Tom- hope thigns are looking up for you soon!



Thanks Karen!  There are always Gives to sew for! 



my*2*angels said:


> Well, here are two things I have dont recently, but no model!  First is just a cute little capri set.  I actually made one for both of my girls, but here is a pic of Rylie's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is my newest hair accessories!  Sydni has stopped wanting to wear so many hairbows, so I had to start making these:



I love the pink outfit!! So cute!!
And, the headbands are great! Arminda wears a lot of headbands, I need to find those directions! 


Twins+2more said:


> here is outfit number two for our 1900 park faire dinner.


That is cute!!! It's perfect for 1900 Park Faire! 



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> The fabric is by Tanya Whelan her Darla line.
> 
> Leighanna wanted to try it on with her new "heels"!
> I must say, she looks quite pretty in it!


That is so cute Tom!!! And, I love Leighanna's little heals! 



revrob said:


> I think it's hysteical that you made her change in the van!  Of course, she couldn't wrinkle up the dress before pictures!



I knew you ladies would understand though! 



billwendy said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All right - got my fabric, scissors and piping all packed - LETS MOVE!!!


Oh my goodness!!! How CUTE are those!!!


----------



## PrincessKell

Hooray, I made it to the first page for once. hahahaha Dang we just move swiftly!


----------



## *Toadstool*

Yay! Woot! *First page dance*




disneylovinfamily said:


> you can totally case it. It is simply sweet. I have done them for customers with the other bodice with the straps so it could be worn year round. Roseanna was 5 in that picture. She is growing up too fast. I hope to get an embroidery machine one day. One of those Alice sets takes me about 24 hours of work to complete. UGGGGGG that is why she doesn't have her own yet.


It would probably take 24 hours of work to digitize the characters. I'm not about to spend all that money on designs.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I'm here too! gotta go work on George.......


----------



## *Toadstool*

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I'm here too! gotta go work on George.......


Who is George? 

I have 36 pictures to post of the castle bed. Should I take up 2 posts or should I just link to my photobucket or something? I don't want people to hate me. It took that many pictures to show it off good.


----------



## jmrdavis99

I've been waiting to move for 2 days.  Glad I made it in the moving van!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

I went away for 5 mins and y'all moved...glad I caught up!


----------



## disneymommieof2

I'm here to! And I may even have something to share tomorrow or late late tonight! YAY!!!


----------



## teresajoy

*Toadstool* said:


> Who is George?
> 
> I have 36 pictures to post of the castle bed. Should I take up 2 posts or should I just link to my photobucket or something? I don't want people to hate me. It took that many pictures to show it off good.


Go ahead and post them here!
I can't wait to see them!


----------



## t-beri

What??? There was a move???  You guys are STILL trying to lose me??? Ya haven't gotten rid of me in damn near 2 years, you think you could throw me off w/ a little midnight thread change over????  PUH-LEASE!!!


----------



## t-beri

And I'm too lazy to go back and get pics but WENDY I love the beachy A-line top you made it is too cute!


----------



## *Toadstool*

K.. you asked for it!
















She got to paint shelves!
















































































*EDIT*
I was going to try to comment on each picture, but that is alot of pictures! Sorry if you didn't want to see em!
In one of those pictures you see her legs.. she's got terrible eczema and allergies. That is part of the reason I wanted this bed for her. SHe can't play outside a whole lot because she breaks out really badly. Slide is in the works to put on the side of the bed.
Oh.. and that Sleepy Beauty dress was made for DW, but I never got around to posting it. I know it looks terrible with that shirt, but I picked up most of my winter clothes. It got kinda cool today and yesterday. SHe said she has to wear this dress everyday now because she is a princess.
Still have a couple more touch ups after that dark purple trim went on, and a few more things I want to do to the inside. You get the idea now though. 
Oh, and sorry for the bad pictures of the sides of the bed. I forgot to take pictures of them outside. This takes up most of her room!
I just noticed that power strip. Where the heck do I put that?? I don't want her to stick things in it. I used to have it behind her changing table. Hrm.. guess I need to get creative. I'm up for any ideas on room decor too. I'm just not painting the walls. That will come when we buy a house.
She demanded I take a picture of the scary dragon that lives in the turrets of her castle too. <3!


----------



## teresajoy

Oh WOW!!! could you please send your husband on over here to make my girls a bed like that!?!! Please!!! That is just the most fabulous bed EVER!!! Wow!

Thank you for sharing the pictures!!! I love them!


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

Oh My Goodness!  That bed is incredible!  Great job!!!!!


----------



## Orlando_Or_Bust

Hi, I just found you all today.  I had to post to say what an adorable bed that is!  Love seeing everyone's creations too!


----------



## surfergirl602

That bed is the coolest thing I've ever seen!  Can I borrow him for a weekend?


----------



## jmrdavis99

jham said:


> Thanks!  I sorta made it up by attempting to copy something she had from Gymboree.  Now I need someone really talented to make it better and in bigger sizes for me! I really like the style.



I was thinking the EXACT same thing!  We need it in big person sizes!



*Toadstool* said:


> K.. you asked for it!
> 
> SHe said she has to wear this dress everyday now because she is a princess.



Love the bed & she is right!  All princesses must have princess attire to wear.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

I'm just subbing. Just in case I lose the new thread.


----------



## GoofyG

ok I made it. 

It's late and I'm up, UGH!!!!!


----------



## karenTX

Fantastic bed!!! Did you buy a kit to build it or y'all do that on your own? It looks great and she LOVES it!!!


----------



## *Toadstool*

teresajoy said:


> Oh WOW!!! could you please send your husband on over here to make my girls a bed like that!?!! Please!!! That is just the most fabulous bed EVER!!! Wow!
> 
> Thank you for sharing the pictures!!! I love them!





PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Oh My Goodness!  That bed is incredible!  Great job!!!!!





Orlando_Or_Bust said:


> Hi, I just found you all today.  I had to post to say what an adorable bed that is!  Love seeing everyone's creations too!





surfergirl602 said:


> That bed is the coolest thing I've ever seen!  Can I borrow him for a weekend?



Thank you for all the compliments. I am so thrilled with it and am glad to share my excitement with you all! My hubby will be so flattered. He is just learning how to do all this woodworking stuff, but he did alot of this on his own. I am so proud of him.  He is oh so glad to be finished though. 


karenTX said:


> Fantastic bed!!! Did you buy a kit to build it or y'all do that on your own? It looks great and she LOVES it!!!


No kit. I showed my Dad a picture and that was that. He did order plans though that give you measurements of how to cut the wood. I had no idea he would really make it. Hannah is his only grandchild. 



jmrdavis99 said:


> Love the bed & she is right!  All princesses must have princess attire to wear.


I need to make more princess dresses now I guess. She wouldn't even take off the dress to sleep in. She told me she needs "princess pjs". I bought her some at the store, but she wasn't satisfied. 
She did this with her Little Einsteins dress when I made that one. I had to take it off of her while she was sleeping and wash it. I have a hard time climbing up in that top bunk bed though, so I don't know if I will be able to pull that off this time. I climbed up there to read her a book, but I should have done it before i got back down. I feel like an old woman!
Funny thing is she didn't want to wear it until after the bed was in her room. She went in her closet and picked it out. 

I think I am gonna crank out another Easter dress for Good Friday. I forgot about Good friday service at church, and let her wear the other Easter dress I made this past Sunday. Ooops! Easter is my favorite Holiday. I think it is most important! She definitely needs another dress. I saw the post about *Morgan* needing 3! Well Hannah needs 3 too!! 
I'll try to post pictures of those soon. We went and had professional pictures done in the formal dress, so I was waiting for those to come in.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

Madi informed me she wants a bed like that. I asked would she share it with Katie and she said no Katie isnt a little princess   Am I on page 2


----------



## PrincessKell

Holy Cheese its!  That bed is amazing! Heck I want to sleep in that! That was a lot of work, but sooo worth it. It looks soo fantastic!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

Wowie WOW!  That bed is AWESOME!!!!!!!  What a lucky princess.  Tell your DH that is AMAZING!


----------



## jessica52877

Here!

What a GORGEOUS bed! What wonderful carpenters you have in the family!


----------



## livndisney

AHEM!!!!

Um Did we FORGET someone?

I feel sooo unloved...........


Ok, I am going back to sleep now LOL


----------



## jessica52877

Hey Guys! I wanted to update everyone and let you know that Becca is still in the hospital recovering from brain surgery. She is on day 60 something now. Seems like it has been forever!

I would love it if we could start another round of cards or pictures the kids drew for her. I bet it would really lift her spirits!

And Jakob's Mom - Dmbfan - has started her trip report. She has posted a ton of cute pictures of Jakob and Hannah! Go check them all out! Sounds like they had a great trip!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=31223830&posted=1#post31223830


----------



## Stephres

Wow, that bed is amazing! What a lucky girl Hannah is!

Now I have to go back and read the end of our other thread...


----------



## Stephres

Ok, I am back!



revrob said:


> And for some reason that I can not figure out at all, I JUST REALIZED that I don't have a new outfit for my son for Easter!   I've been concerned about what my DD was gonna wear, and have completely forgotten to get something for my son.  I'll be up early in the morning at the mall hoping I can find something this late!



Shannon, my mom called me yesterday to ask if she could make a tie for Jacob when I realized that I don't have anything for him to wear for Easter either! I think he will just wear a polo and khakis like every Sunday because it just doesn't make much sense to buy an outfit he will only wear once. At least with a dress Megan will wear it more!

Good luck at the mall! I am headed to Target this morning to go Easter shopping. I hope there's stuff left!


----------



## minnie2

That bed is stunning!  I want one forget the kids!  

You mentioned Hannah has bad eczema have you tried Dermal Therapy lotion?  Kyle has really bad eczema so bad he is actually scared from it and still scratches himself until he bleeds at times.  The only thing that helps is Dermal Therapy.   I believe you can get it on amazon.com.  My BFF actually works for the company who makes i and she tried it for her son who has bad skin and she sent me some a few yrs ago and now it is the only thing tha works one Kyle!  When I don't use it his skin is scaly!  

Tom,  That dress is gorgeous!  

 All the new stuff is stunning!  

QUESTION
Could you use ribbon to hem off something?  I need to hem off a patchwork dress and I don't have enough bias tape and I really don't want to add  an extra ruffle to do the fold over hem. I could fold over the last row but I think I need those extra 2 inches of legnth.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Well i did go to bed last night, but made sure to come on this morning.
Today is the final day of DH's Biggest Loser competition at his work. They had weekly prizes of $30 for highest percentage (he won 6 of the weeks)
The grand prize is About $600 and it looks like he will be a shoe in for that- TODAY is the final weigh in!!!


The bed is amazing- a child's fantasy for sure!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So was the stripwork-simply sweet Alice outfit! Thats a LOT of work!!!!!

Well I'm off to get ready for my last class at church this morning. (Next session wont start til Sept ;(

Today:
Make blouse out of Precious Dress pattern


----------



## poohnpigletCA

I love the castle bed. 

I am so glad that I know not to open this thread with the girls around me. They would want that bed.


----------



## Twins+2more

I made the trip to the new thread!  

That castle bed is most awsome....


----------



## karebear1

A little late..... but I'm here!  


OH! And I see T made it over too! GOOD- I'm glad! I always worry about here!!!


----------



## Disney 4 Me

I'm here! (That's all I have time for right now.)


----------



## my*2*angels

My my my, I MADE IT!! and by page 3!!!!  I've never done that before!

That bed is AWESOME AWESOME AWESOME!!!  Could you please send Dad and Grandpa over to my house for awhile! Thank you!  I saw that pic of your dd's leg and was going to ask if she had eczema!  But then I got to then end and you confirmed that!  Sydni has extremely bad eczema, allergies, and asthma!  We use a prescription ointment on her eczema, and she takes singulair every night to try and keep her allergies down.  She also has an inhaler for when she has an attack!


----------



## bear_mom

Love that princess bed, what an amazing job! It is no wonder that your dd feels like a princess with it.

Emily


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

What is up with the midnight moves???   Anyway...I'm here!


----------



## coteau_chick

I love the castle bed.  It is beautiful.  Did you buy some plans to make it??


----------



## DisneyMOM09

Love the bed! I am so glad that Lauren my DD9 was already at school or I am sure she would have seen it and wanted it! Now I am off to go catch up on the old thread!!! I think I am a few pages behind!


----------



## snubie

Amazing castle bed!  Great job!


----------



## my*2*angels

Does anyone know if this fabric comes in yellow?


----------



## revrob

Stephres said:


> Ok, I am back!
> 
> Shannon, my mom called me yesterday to ask if she could make a tie for Jacob when I realized that I don't have anything for him to wear for Easter either! I think he will just wear a polo and khakis like every Sunday because it just doesn't make much sense to buy an outfit he will only wear once. At least with a dress Megan will wear it more!
> 
> Good luck at the mall! I am headed to Target this morning to go Easter shopping. I hope there's stuff left!




It doesn't make a lot of sense for me to get something for my DS.  He'll probably argue with me about having to wear whatever it is that I pick.  He won't go with me to pick something out.  It'll be a big hassle.  But that's what I do.  I buy the kids new clothes to wear on Easter, and then fight with them about having to wear it, and then never see it again.  I can't just make things easy for myself.  When will I ever learn? 



minnie2 said:


> QUESTION
> Could you use ribbon to hem off something?  I need to hem off a patchwork dress and I don't have enough bias tape and I really don't want to add  an extra ruffle to do the fold over hem. I could fold over the last row but I think I need those extra 2 inches of legnth.




I'm not sure if I would do that simply because I'd be unsure of the ribbon running when washed, or if it would wrinkle up badly when washed.  Other than that, I guess it would work.


I love the castle bed! (but lost a lot of my quote)  So is your DH coming to make my DD one?  I mean, since we're practially family and all?  Clearly, your "side of the family" got all of the woodworking genes!  No one that I know of in my familly has that ability whatsoever!  It's gorgeous!


----------



## jenb1023

jessica52877 said:


> Hey Guys! I wanted to update everyone and let you know that Becca is still in the hospital recovering from brain surgery. She is on day 60 something now. Seems like it has been forever!
> 
> I would love it if we could start another round of cards or pictures the kids drew for her. I bet it would really lift her spirits!
> 
> And Jakob's Mom - Dmbfan - has started her trip report. She has posted a ton of cute pictures of Jakob and Hannah! Go check them all out! Sounds like they had a great trip!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=31223830&posted=1#post31223830



I was just thinking about sending something new to Becca but I wasn't sure if the mailing information I have is still correct.  I think a new round of cards and pictures is a great idea!  I have really been enjoying all of the photos from Jake's trip!  If you haven't seen them, take a minute to peek.



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> What is up with the midnight moves???   Anyway...I'm here!



I was just coming to find you - I know you needed a moving partner!  Teresa is the queen of midnight moves.  Glad you didn't get lost!


----------



## my*2*angels

minnie2 said:


> QUESTION
> Could you use ribbon to hem off something?  I need to hem off a patchwork dress and I don't have enough bias tape and I really don't want to add  an extra ruffle to do the fold over hem. I could fold over the last row but I think I need those extra 2 inches of legnth.



I don't see why you couldn't, but make sure you wash the ribbon before attaching it, that way if it bleeds or something it won't ruin your outfit!


----------



## phins_jazy

my*2*angels said:


> Does anyone know if this fabric comes in yellow?


  I just looked in my dot stash.  I've got yellow in the small dots, but not the larger dots.  I got mine at Joanns.  

I love, love, love the castle bed!  I'm putting my order in for 3 beds please.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

I made it here..on page 4!



*Toadstool* said:


> K.. you asked for it!



Wow..that is one amazing bed!!! Your dd is one lucky girl.



my*2*angels said:


> Does anyone know if this fabric comes in yellow?



I think they have them at Joanns?  I can check the next time I am there.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Today is Kirsten's Easter Egg hunt at her school, and I made her a skirt to go with the shirt that I got from Target after Easter last year.






Here's my dd modeling it before school this morning..





Not the best picture, but here is one of ds and dd...


----------



## TBGOES2DISNEY

Hi ladies, I've been lurking for a while, but I waited to post until I had something to share!  I first discovered you in 2006 when we had our first trip.  I designed a couple of outfits for my dds, but my mom sewed most of it, so I didn't learn a lot.  I then left sewing behind until the next year (2007).  I tried to make some drawstring bags w/o any directions on my own, but I messed up and they became pillowcases.    I use one to hold diapers in the diaper bag, but the rest are unused right now.  However, they are big enough for some travel size pillows and can be used as pillowcases.    I did not sew at all in 2008, and this year I found all of you again and was again inspired to sew.  I have 3 princesses, and all of you have kept me motivated when I've felt like giving up!  You're awesome!

Here are some photos of the outfits I designed in 2006.  
This is our Minnie Mouse dress:




This is a Tink shirt and another view of Minnie:




Here you can see that the shoulder ribbons for Tink kept slipping down.  I wanted it to look reminiscent of Tink's wings.  I don't think my dd thought this outfit was too comfy either.





My recent project of this year was a pair of pajama pants.  I used a Simplicity It's So Easy pattern.  Ha!  I really struggled with it.  I could do another now easily, but the first time, yikes!  I hate patterns, and I think I may follow all of you toward YCMT.  




Here is dd showing that the pants have pockets.





I want to make a skirt or dress for my next dd.  I need something really simple.  What would you recommend on YCMT?


----------



## DisneyMOM09

Here are the girls' Easter dresses! I think that they turned out wonderfully! they might even be my favorite dresses to date! I just love the fabric!!!!!!











Ane here is Kaitlyn's ( she wasn't in the mood to model for me yet this morning)


----------



## my*2*angels

phins_jazy said:


> I just looked in my dot stash.  I've got yellow in the small dots, but not the larger dots.  I got mine at Joanns.
> 
> I love, love, love the castle bed!  I'm putting my order in for 3 beds please.





EnchantedPrincess said:


> I think they have them at Joanns?  I can check the next time I am there.



Thanks ladies!!!  I just called my Joann and they said they didn't have it!  I have someone wanting me to make them something



EnchantedPrincess said:


> Today is Kirsten's Easter Egg hunt at her school, and I made her a skirt to go with the shirt that I got from Target after Easter last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my dd modeling it before school this morning..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best picture, but here is one of ds and dd...



That came out GREAT!  Soo cute and I love the pic of them together! So Sweet!



TBGOES2DISNEY said:


> Hi ladies, I've been lurking for a while, but I waited to post until I had something to share!  I first discovered you in 2006 when we had our first trip.  I designed a couple of outfits for my dds, but my mom sewed most of it, so I didn't learn a lot.  I then left sewing behind until the next year (2007).  I tried to make some drawstring bags w/o any directions on my own, but I messed up and they became pillowcases.    I use one to hold diapers in the diaper bag, but the rest are unused right now.  However, they are big enough for some travel size pillows and can be used as pillowcases.    I did not sew at all in 2008, and this year I found all of you again and was again inspired to sew.  I have 3 princesses, and all of you have kept me motivated when I've felt like giving up!  You're awesome!
> 
> Here are some photos of the outfits I designed in 2006.
> This is our Minnie Mouse dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Tink shirt and another view of Minnie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see that the shoulder ribbons for Tink kept slipping down.  I wanted it to look reminiscent of Tink's wings.  I don't think my dd thought this outfit was too comfy either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My recent project of this year was a pair of pajama pants.  I used a Simplicity It's So Easy pattern.  Ha!  I really struggled with it.  I could do another now easily, but the first time, yikes!  I hate patterns, and I think I may follow all of you toward YCMT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is dd showing that the pants have pockets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to make a skirt or dress for my next dd.  I need something really simple.  What would you recommend on YCMT?



I think you did great for a first try and your girls are ADORABLE!  If you want a good pants pattern get the easy fit pants by CarlaC!  They are the BEST!  You can make pants short or capris!  I have made about 5 pair this week!  As far as dresses go, depending on what you are looking for CarlaC has a simply sweet dress that is very versatile as well as her brand new pattern Precious dresses, as a matter of fact just buy any of Carla's patterns and you will be thrilled with how easy they are and how FANTASTIC they look!


DisneyMOM09 said:


> Here are the girls' Easter dresses! I think that they turned out wonderfully! they might even be my favorite dresses to date! I just love the fabric!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ane here is Kaitlyn's ( she wasn't in the mood to model for me yet this morning)



LOVE these!  That fabric is great!


----------



## jessica52877

revrob said:


> I'm not sure if I would do that simply because I'd be unsure of the ribbon running when washed, or if it would wrinkle up badly when washed.  Other than that, I guess it would work.



So far all the shirts I have done with ribbon have washed up and turned out fine. I have been quite pleased. I have seen pictures though of things with ribbon where they just don't hold up or look weird. So it is kind of a gotta try it to find out thing.



jenb1023 said:


> I was just thinking about sending something new to Becca but I wasn't sure if the mailing information I have is still correct.  I think a new round of cards and pictures is a great idea!  I have really been enjoying all of the photos from Jake's trip!  If you haven't seen them, take a minute to peek.



I'll confirm with Teresa the addresses.



EnchantedPrincess said:


> Today is Kirsten's Easter Egg hunt at her school, and I made her a skirt to go with the shirt that I got from Target after Easter last year.
> 
> Not the best picture, but here is one of ds and dd...



We do not see enough pictures of them! So cute! Love the skirt!



TBGOES2DISNEY said:


> My recent project of this year was a pair of pajama pants.  I used a Simplicity It's So Easy pattern.  Ha!  I really struggled with it.  I could do another now easily, but the first time, yikes!  I hate patterns, and I think I may follow all of you toward YCMT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to make a skirt or dress for my next dd.  I need something really simple.  What would you recommend on YCMT?



Definately check out YCMT! You'll fall in love instantly!



DisneyMOM09 said:


> Here are the girls' Easter dresses! I think that they turned out wonderfully! they might even be my favorite dresses to date! I just love the fabric!!!!!!



These look really nice!

On the Easter clothes shopping. I do not tend to buy new things for Dallas. We just wear whatever we have. I used to hate as a child having to dress up and it really ruined what the season was about for me and the holiday. It just mad me one big sour puss! SO after saying that I went to the mall last night on the hunt for a purple button down shirt! I got the idea in my head that I wanted purple when Jeanne posted a picture of Lily's dress! Weird! I know! But we found the cutest shirt at Crazy 8 and Dallas loves it!


----------



## Haganfam5

Wow, What did I miss! Page 4 already, I better get reading!! Hello everyone!


----------



## kstgelais4

I have been super lurking! We have been working like crazy on the house. We are hoping to move in next month, but I think that we may not be moving until June. 
Anyway, I love the newest Carla dresses! I have another added to my wishlist! Oh Carla!!! I would LOVE to test whatever you come up with next 



*Toadstool* said:


> K.. you asked for it!


Absolutely Amazing!!!


----------



## livndisney

Ok for those keeping track, guess how much sewing I have gotten done since my whine last night?

.







wait for it.....






ZIP ZERO NADA!!!!! Have not even chosen fabric yet

But with each new day there is hope. I have been up since 6am thanks to a fool running a leaf blower, "baby grump butt" is up and dressed and we are headed to the fabric store. (NOT because I NEED fabric, but because they send me coupons!LOL)

I will look and see if they have the yellow dot- My 2 Angels. Did I see you are in FL? 

And I blame Tom, I was all set to make a solid colored dress for Morgan (one color-what WAS I thinking?) but then I saw his dresses and now I need a print and I can't use ANY of the prints I have LOL.


----------



## Haganfam5

Oh, now I see! That beautiful bed is what I missed!!  Oh, I want one too!  It is every little girls dream bed!  Just gorgeous! Did you do al of the flowers and vines?  I just love the colors and the shelves and the playhouse under it! Oh, the whole thing is just so wonderful. What an amazing family your little girl has and I am sure she loves it!


----------



## SallyfromDE

TBGOES2DISNEY said:


> Hi ladies, I've been lurking for a while, but I waited to post until I had something to share!  I first discovered you in 2006 when we had our first trip.  I designed a couple of outfits for my dds, but my mom sewed most of it, so I didn't learn a lot.  I then left sewing behind until the next year (2007).  I tried to make some drawstring bags w/o any directions on my own, but I messed up and they became pillowcases.    I use one to hold diapers in the diaper bag, but the rest are unused right now.  However, they are big enough for some travel size pillows and can be used as pillowcases.    I did not sew at all in 2008, and this year I found all of you again and was again inspired to sew.  I have 3 princesses, and all of you have kept me motivated when I've felt like giving up!  You're awesome!
> 
> Here are some photos of the outfits I designed in 2006.
> This is our Minnie Mouse dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Tink shirt and another view of Minnie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see that the shoulder ribbons for Tink kept slipping down.  I wanted it to look reminiscent of Tink's wings.  I don't think my dd thought this outfit was too comfy either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My recent project of this year was a pair of pajama pants.  I used a Simplicity It's So Easy pattern.  Ha!  I really struggled with it.  I could do another now easily, but the first time, yikes!  I hate patterns, and I think I may follow all of you toward YCMT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is dd showing that the pants have pockets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to make a skirt or dress for my next dd.  I need something really simple.  What would you recommend on YCMT?



I think these are adorable. The Tink is a cute idea, with the pointed hem. 
Keep up the good work! 



DisneyMOM09 said:


> Here are the girls' Easter dresses! I think that they turned out wonderfully! they might even be my favorite dresses to date! I just love the fabric!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ane here is Kaitlyn's ( she wasn't in the mood to model for me yet this morning)



Such pretty dresses. I just wasn't motivated enough to make Kirsta something for Easter. I wish school would let them occassionally wear something other then a uniform.


----------



## t-beri

my*2*angels said:


> Does anyone know if this fabric comes in yellow?


I can look for ya!



livndisney said:


> AHEM!!!!
> 
> Um Did we FORGET someone?
> 
> I feel sooo unloved...........
> 
> 
> Ok, I am going back to sleep now LOL



It's ok Cindee. They tried to leave me too.  If I had KNOWN about the move I would have come and got you.



karebear1 said:


> A little late..... but I'm here!
> 
> 
> OH! And I see T made it over too! GOOD- I'm glad! I always worry about here!!!


Hi Karen!!  That's for lookin' out for me! It's nice to know that SOMEONE cares.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Wow, I woke up and you are already on page 5.  Now I get to go back and play catch up.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

*Toadstool* said:


> Who is George?
> 
> I have 36 pictures to post of the castle bed. Should I take up 2 posts or should I just link to my photobucket or something? I don't want people to hate me. It took that many pictures to show it off good.



George is the Curious George outfit I am making for my youngest DD.


----------



## my*2*angels

livndisney said:


> Ok for those keeping track, guess how much sewing I have gotten done since my whine last night?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait for it.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZIP ZERO NADA!!!!! Have not even chosen fabric yet
> 
> But with each new day there is hope. I have been up since 6am thanks to a fool running a leaf blower, "baby grump butt" is up and dressed and we are headed to the fabric store. (NOT because I NEED fabric, but because they send me coupons!LOL)
> 
> I will look and see if they have the yellow dot- My 2 Angels. Did I see you are in FL?
> 
> And I blame Tom, I was all set to make a solid colored dress for Morgan (one color-what WAS I thinking?) but then I saw his dresses and now I need a print and I can't use ANY of the prints I have LOL.



LOL  Cindee, you better get busy girl!!!!!  I would REALLY REALLY APPRECIATE you checking for me! THANK YOU THANK YOU!  And I a ALMOST in florida!LOL  My house is in alabama but if I walk to the other side of the road I am in Florida!LOL  My mailbox is about 4 ft from Florida!


----------



## froggy33

Just subbing so I don't lose you all!  I actually have a number of things to post, I just never take the time to take pics.  I'll try to get to that!


----------



## tanyaandallie

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Today is Kirsten's Easter Egg hunt at her school, and I made her a skirt to go with the shirt that I got from Target after Easter last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my dd modeling it before school this morning..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best picture, but here is one of ds and dd...




I love the buzz shirt!  Where did you find the fabric?  I'm going to head out fabric shopping this weekend!  The trip is closing in and I need to get moving.


----------



## mrsklamc

Good morning ladies! I have to say, I have been in a bit of a funk lately but seeing everyone's wonderful creations and cute kiddos sure helps cheer me up!


----------



## snubie

my*2*angels said:


> Does anyone know if this fabric comes in yellow?



I have never seen Yellow Dots at Joanns and I have looked every time.
I have seen red, orange, pink, kelly green, royal blue, navy blue, brown and white.  I so wish they had yellow and purple too.


----------



## my*2*angels

snubie said:


> I have never seen Yellow Dots at Joanns and I have looked every time.
> I have seen red, orange, pink, kelly green, royal blue, navy blue, brown and white.  I so wish they had yellow and purple too.



Thanks!  I guess they don't make it?! Sure wish they did!


----------



## sohappy

Quick drive by post, but I made it over.  Hope to have something to share before the weekend is over- though I have a sleepover for 3 and a "fake sleepover" for 5 tomorrow night- should be interesting.

Love all of the new stuff.  I am compelled to buy the precious dress even though I don't have a girl. . .


----------



## NaeNae

my*2*angels said:


> Thanks!  I guess they don't make it?! Sure wish they did!



I have yellow dot.  It is the smaller dots but they do make it.  I don't remember if I got it at Hancocks or JoAnns.


----------



## Jennia

Good grief, gone for half a day, go to sleep, and you're already on page 5 of a new thread! Violet's blood draw was NOT pleasant. I ended up crying so much because she was such a wreck that they made Daddy take her and wouldn't let me stay. I feel like I failed her by not being able to control my own emotions for her. 


The princess bed is AMAZING. Maybe I can guild my dad into something like that. . .hmm. . .



EnchantedPrincess said:


> Today is Kirsten's Easter Egg hunt at her school, and I made her a skirt to go with the shirt that I got from Target after Easter last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my dd modeling it before school this morning..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best picture, but here is one of ds and dd...



Both of your kids are adorable, love that shirt. 



TBGOES2DISNEY said:


> Hi ladies, I've been lurking for a while, but I waited to post until I had something to share!  I first discovered you in 2006 when we had our first trip.  I designed a couple of outfits for my dds, but my mom sewed most of it, so I didn't learn a lot.  I then left sewing behind until the next year (2007).  I tried to make some drawstring bags w/o any directions on my own, but I messed up and they became pillowcases.    I use one to hold diapers in the diaper bag, but the rest are unused right now.  However, they are big enough for some travel size pillows and can be used as pillowcases.    I did not sew at all in 2008, and this year I found all of you again and was again inspired to sew.  I have 3 princesses, and all of you have kept me motivated when I've felt like giving up!  You're awesome!
> 
> Here are some photos of the outfits I designed in 2006.
> This is our Minnie Mouse dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Tink shirt and another view of Minnie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see that the shoulder ribbons for Tink kept slipping down.  I wanted it to look reminiscent of Tink's wings.  I don't think my dd thought this outfit was too comfy either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My recent project of this year was a pair of pajama pants.  I used a Simplicity It's So Easy pattern.  Ha!  I really struggled with it.  I could do another now easily, but the first time, yikes!  I hate patterns, and I think I may follow all of you toward YCMT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is dd showing that the pants have pockets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to make a skirt or dress for my next dd.  I need something really simple.  What would you recommend on YCMT?



Those are all very cute, and I love the flannel you chose for the pj pants! 



DisneyMOM09 said:


> Here are the girls' Easter dresses! I think that they turned out wonderfully! they might even be my favorite dresses to date! I just love the fabric!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ane here is Kaitlyn's ( she wasn't in the mood to model for me yet this morning)



Nice dresses!


----------



## kstgelais4

And without further ado, The girls Easter ensembles.
This was my first time using the Vida, and it was so quick! I think I may be using this a lot. I think the thing I like the best about it, is how you can make it out of such a little amount of fabric. 

Julia's dress









Zofia's dress


----------



## jmrdavis99

kstgelais4 said:


> And without further ado, The girls Easter ensembles.
> This was my first time using the Vida, and it was so quick! I think I may be using this a lot. I think the thing I like the best about it, is how you can make it out of such a little amount of fabric.
> 
> Julia's dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zofia's dress




Love these dresses!  The appliques are beautiful.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Hi!  I made it over without much problem...just late which is my norm lately!
So many great outfits...love all of the Easter stuff...I have the fabric to do Katie's tomorrow and ties for the boys to match.  

We did get to go to the Easter egg hunt at the YMCA Tuesday night.  It was Timmy's first (that he remembers).  Timmy found a "golden egg" and so did Katie.  Yep, that's right my very sensitive middle child did not!  Oh NO!  But, Katie is the best big sister ever.  As soon as she got her prive she divided it up with Patrick.  

This is Timmy hunting.






And Katie comforting Patrick.


----------



## Stephres

Jennia said:


> Good grief, gone for half a day, go to sleep, and you're already on page 5 of a new thread! Violet's blood draw was NOT pleasant. I ended up crying so much because she was such a wreck that they made Daddy take her and wouldn't let me stay. I feel like I failed her by not being able to control my own emotions for her.



I remember taking Jacob to get his blood drawn when he was little I was a nervous wreck on the inside! I somehow managed to keep strong for him but when we got home and he was napping, I lost it! I think I cried for a hald an hour. It is the most difficult thing to do, to see them in pain and afraid and not being able to do anything.  I hope the results are good.



kstgelais4 said:


>



Holy smokes those dresses are beautiful! Great job!

My mother is bringing Megan's Easter dress with her when they come down tomorrow. I can't wait to see it!


----------



## PrincessKell

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Today is Kirsten's Easter Egg hunt at her school, and I made her a skirt to go with the shirt that I got from Target after Easter last year.
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best picture, but here is one of ds and dd...



That outfit is so cute. and those two are adorable!



TBGOES2DISNEY said:


> This is a Tink shirt and another view of Minnie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to make a skirt or dress for my next dd.  I need something really simple.  What would you recommend on YCMT?



You did a great job on all of those outfits!  I would recommend anything really on YCMT!  I am a big fan of anything strip work, or a peasant style dress. but really all the patterns on there are so great because they are very well written and with tons of pictures for even easier following!  



DisneyMOM09 said:


> Here are the girls' Easter dresses! I think that they turned out wonderfully! they might even be my favorite dresses to date! I just love the fabric!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ane here is Kaitlyn's ( she wasn't in the mood to model for me yet this morning)



I love the fabric. sooo cute. great dresses



mrsklamc said:


> Good morning ladies! I have to say, I have been in a bit of a funk lately but seeing everyone's wonderful creations and cute kiddos sure helps cheer me up!



I feel ya! I was in the same boat. and now I am all ready to bust out two dresses today! 



snubie said:


> I have never seen Yellow Dots at Joanns and I have looked every time.
> I have seen red, orange, pink, kelly green, royal blue, navy blue, brown and white.  I so wish they had yellow and purple too.



I believe I saw yellow and purple just yesterday at one of our Joann's. I could be wrong, but I am pretty sure I did because i wanted to get yellow (its my favorite color) for some pillows.


----------



## PrincessKell

kstgelais4 said:


> And without further ado, The girls Easter ensembles.
> This was my first time using the Vida, and it was so quick! I think I may be using this a lot. I think the thing I like the best about it, is how you can make it out of such a little amount of fabric.
> 
> Julia's dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zofia's dress



Those are very beautiful. Great fabric choices!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi!  I made it over without much problem...just late which is my norm lately!
> So many great outfits...love all of the Easter stuff...I have the fabric to do Katie's tomorrow and ties for the boys to match.
> 
> We did get to go to the Easter egg hunt at the YMCA Tuesday night.  It was Timmy's first (that he remembers).  Timmy found a "golden egg" and so did Katie.  Yep, that's right my very sensitive middle child did not!  Oh NO!  But, Katie is the best big sister ever.  As soon as she got her prive she divided it up with Patrick.
> 
> This is Timmy hunting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Katie comforting Patrick.



What a great big sister! Those are great photos!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

kstgelais4 said:


> And without further ado, The girls Easter ensembles.
> This was my first time using the Vida, and it was so quick! I think I may be using this a lot. I think the thing I like the best about it, is how you can make it out of such a little amount of fabric.
> 
> Julia's dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zofia's dress



I love these, they are really beautiful!  I have just gotten into the Vida dress and am in love with it!  I was afraid to try it but once I did, I have all these great ideas in my head.


----------



## pixiefrnd

Hi, can you tell me where you got the minnie support pic in your sig.  My daughter is also Autistic and I would love to have this if you don't mind me copying.  Disney is the only vacation where she is truly happy the whole time 

This was to supposed to be quoted with one of kell's messages. So I hope you see this and can help.  Thanks


----------



## disneylovinfamily

Speaking of the Vida dress, here is something that I made for a birthady present for this weekend.  DH's military buddies kids party is this weekend so I made this for his DD and am making an army set for his DS.  I love how it turned out and hope she likes it.  SHe is 7 so I am not sure.  Her mom said she is still into princesses and would love a custom.  DD wants me to make her an Ariel one, so that on is in my HUGE to do pile.


----------



## revrob

livndisney said:


> Ok for those keeping track, guess how much sewing I have gotten done since my whine last night?
> 
> 
> wait for it.....
> 
> 
> ZIP ZERO NADA!!!!! Have not even chosen fabric yet
> 
> But with each new day there is hope. I have been up since 6am thanks to a fool running a leaf blower, "baby grump butt" is up and dressed and we are headed to the fabric store. (NOT because I NEED fabric, but because they send me coupons!LOL)
> 
> I will look and see if they have the yellow dot- My 2 Angels. Did I see you are in FL?
> 
> And I blame Tom, I was all set to make a solid colored dress for Morgan (one color-what WAS I thinking?) but then I saw his dresses and now I need a print and I can't use ANY of the prints I have LOL.



Girl, you better get to sewing!  (Where's the smiley that's cracking the whip?)

What WERE you thinking?  Of course, you can't just use a solid!   Get with the program, Cindee!    (you know I'm kidding, right?)



kstgelais4 said:


> And without further ado, The girls Easter ensembles.
> This was my first time using the Vida, and it was so quick! I think I may be using this a lot. I think the thing I like the best about it, is how you can make it out of such a little amount of fabric.
> 
> Julia's dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zofia's dress




I LOVE THESE!  I wonder if I have enough time to case them?




disneylovinfamily said:


> Speaking of the Vida dress, here is something that I made for a birthady present for this weekend.  DH's military buddies kids party is this weekend so I made this for his DD and am making an army set for his DS.  I love how it turned out and hope she likes it.  SHe is 7 so I am not sure.  Her mom said she is still into princesses and would love a custom.  DD wants me to make her an Ariel one, so that on is in my HUGE to do pile.



This is SO CUTE!  Great job!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

Just made this for Russell too!  He has been bugging me to make it.


----------



## Twins+2more

disneylovinfamily said:


> Speaking of the Vida dress, here is something that I made for a birthady present for this weekend.  DH's military buddies kids party is this weekend so I made this for his DD and am making an army set for his DS.  I love how it turned out and hope she likes it.  SHe is 7 so I am not sure.  Her mom said she is still into princesses and would love a custom.  DD wants me to make her an Ariel one, so that on is in my HUGE to do pile.



This is awsome...great work on everything especially the princess


----------



## disneylovinfamily

Thnaks so much Michelle---I hate to do faces but was pretty happy with this one.


----------



## PrincessKell

disneylovinfamily said:


> Speaking of the Vida dress, here is something that I made for a birthady present for this weekend.  DH's military buddies kids party is this weekend so I made this for his DD and am making an army set for his DS.  I love how it turned out and hope she likes it.  SHe is 7 so I am not sure.  Her mom said she is still into princesses and would love a custom.  DD wants me to make her an Ariel one, so that on is in my HUGE to do pile.





disneylovinfamily said:


> Just made this for Russell too!  He has been bugging me to make it.




OOOH I love that! I am sure she would love it. My dd is seven and lets just say I am glad she is at school right now and not here looking at the screen. hahaha she would want me to make that!  

Love the Thomas outfit. super cute!


----------



## MyCathryn

jmrdavis99 said:


> Love these dresses!  The appliques are beautiful.



There isnt much more to say than that.  Amazingly beautiful dresses.  Love the color combinations too.


----------



## Jennia

kstgelais4 said:


> And without further ado, The girls Easter ensembles.
> This was my first time using the Vida, and it was so quick! I think I may be using this a lot. I think the thing I like the best about it, is how you can make it out of such a little amount of fabric.
> 
> Julia's dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zofia's dress



Wow, those are really gorgeous!



Stephres said:


> I remember taking Jacob to get his blood drawn when he was little I was a nervous wreck on the inside! I somehow managed to keep strong for him but when we got home and he was napping, I lost it! I think I cried for a hald an hour. It is the most difficult thing to do, to see them in pain and afraid and not being able to do anything.  I hope the results are good.
> 
> 
> 
> Holy smokes those dresses are beautiful! Great job!
> 
> My mother is bringing Megan's Easter dress with her when they come down tomorrow. I can't wait to see it!



Thanks, I hope so too! Her first year she wasn't ever sick, and this year it feels like we're constantly at the dr's. She needed blood drawn often as a newborn when she had jaundice, and although I was upset, it wasn't like this time, maybe because now she's old enough she can scream for me and has that "help me!" expression on her face. =/



disneylovinfamily said:


> Speaking of the Vida dress, here is something that I made for a birthady present for this weekend.  DH's military buddies kids party is this weekend so I made this for his DD and am making an army set for his DS.  I love how it turned out and hope she likes it.  SHe is 7 so I am not sure.  Her mom said she is still into princesses and would love a custom.  DD wants me to make her an Ariel one, so that on is in my HUGE to do pile.



Super cute, love the quote on the back!



disneylovinfamily said:


> Just made this for Russell too!  He has been bugging me to make it.



Cute Thomas set, he looks very happy in it. =)


----------



## disneylovinfamily

THANKS!  That is his modeling pose  He was trying to be like his sis.


----------



## phins_jazy

snubie said:


> I have never seen Yellow Dots at Joanns and I have looked every time.
> I have seen red, orange, pink, kelly green, royal blue, navy blue, brown and white.  I so wish they had yellow and purple too.


  Keep looking!  I've got yellow and purple!  They're the smaller dots, but they're dots.  



NaeNae said:


> I have yellow dot.  It is the smaller dots but they do make it.  I don't remember if I got it at Hancocks or JoAnns.


I bet it was joanns.  That's where I got mine.  Our hancocks closed last year or the year before.  


kstgelais4 said:


> And without further ado, The girls Easter ensembles.
> This was my first time using the Vida, and it was so quick! I think I may be using this a lot. I think the thing I like the best about it, is how you can make it out of such a little amount of fabric.
> 
> Julia's dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zofia's dress



Those are so cute.  I've been wanting to get the Vida for awhile, just haven't pushed the button to buy it yet.  I will soon though!!!



disneylovinfamily said:


> Speaking of the Vida dress, here is something that I made for a birthady present for this weekend.  DH's military buddies kids party is this weekend so I made this for his DD and am making an army set for his DS.  I love how it turned out and hope she likes it.  SHe is 7 so I am not sure.  Her mom said she is still into princesses and would love a custom.  DD wants me to make her an Ariel one, so that on is in my HUGE to do pile.



Absolutely adorable!!!  I love this!



disneylovinfamily said:


> Just made this for Russell too!  He has been bugging me to make it.



Awwww, what a cutie! 

I embroidered a stroller sun shade this morning and am about to tackle making a double stroller bag.  Wish me luck!!!


----------



## pixiefrnd

Kell, just saw your pm thanks alot, not I just gotta figure out how to get it in my sig. line.

OK think I am caught up for now, for a first timer the move went smoothly now I just gotta unpack and start sewing easter outfits, running out of time and my kids started Easter break today.

For the others who haven't sewn yet I don't know what your list is like but here is mine:  1 dress, capris and shirt, 2 bucket hats.  So I will try to post pics as I get done.

Off to W.M. for some binding, whoever was looking for yellow dot fabric I will check and let you know.


----------



## twob4him

OK, 7 is definately an improvement on 17 or whatever I drove in on last time...thanks for leaving the lights on! I am going to go back and read everything now....just wanted to say....


Its Spring Break!!!!!


----------



## kstgelais4

disneylovinfamily said:


> Speaking of the Vida dress, here is something that I made for a birthady present for this weekend.  DH's military buddies kids party is this weekend so I made this for his DD and am making an army set for his DS.  I love how it turned out and hope she likes it.  SHe is 7 so I am not sure.  Her mom said she is still into princesses and would love a custom.  DD wants me to make her an Ariel one, so that on is in my HUGE to do pile.


Super cute!



jmrdavis99 said:


> Love these dresses!  The appliques are beautiful.


Thanks 



Stephres said:


> Holy smokes those dresses are beautiful! Great job!
> 
> My mother is bringing Megan's Easter dress with her when they come down tomorrow. I can't wait to see it!


you guys are gonna make me blush. thank you 
What?! You mean you didn't make megan's dress? Did your mother make it?



PrincessKell said:


> Those are very beautiful. Great fabric choices!


Thanks!



disneylovinfamily said:


> I love these, they are really beautiful!  I have just gotten into the Vida dress and am in love with it!  I was afraid to try it but once I did, I have all these great ideas in my head.


I know it comes together so fast!



revrob said:


> I LOVE THESE!  I wonder if I have enough time to case them?


You have plenty of time! Get sewing!!!



Jennia said:


> Wow, those are really gorgeous!


Thank you! 



phins_jazy said:


> Those are so cute.  I've been wanting to get the Vida for awhile, just haven't pushed the button to buy it yet.  I will soon though!!!


i put it off for a long time, because I wasn't sure if I liked it. But then the Co-op that I am in did a farbenmix buy, and I got it then because it was cheap. lol.


----------



## minnie2

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Today is Kirsten's Easter Egg hunt at her school, and I made her a skirt to go with the shirt that I got from Target after Easter last year.
> Not the best picture, but here is one of ds and dd...


The dress is cute but not as cute as the 2 of them hugging!  I love brother sister moments like that!!!!!



TBGOES2DISNEY said:


> Hi ladies, I've been lurking for a while, but I waited to post until I had something to share!  I first discovered you in 2006 when we had our first trip.  I designed a couple of outfits for my dds, but my mom sewed most of it, so I didn't learn a lot.  I then left sewing behind until the next year (2007).  I tried to make some drawstring bags w/o any directions on my own, but I messed up and they became pillowcases.    I use one to hold diapers in the diaper bag, but the rest are unused right now.  However, they are big enough for some travel size pillows and can be used as pillowcases.    I did not sew at all in 2008, and this year I found all of you again and was again inspired to sew.  I have 3 princesses, and all of you have kept me motivated when I've felt like giving up!  You're awesome!
> 
> Here are some photos of the outfits I designed in 2006.
> This is our Minnie Mouse dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Tink shirt and another view of Minnie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see that the shoulder ribbons for Tink kept slipping down.  I wanted it to look reminiscent of Tink's wings.  I don't think my dd thought this outfit was too comfy either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My recent project of this year was a pair of pajama pants.  I used a Simplicity It's So Easy pattern.  Ha!  I really struggled with it.  I could do another now easily, but the first time, yikes!  I hate patterns, and I think I may follow all of you toward YCMT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is dd showing that the pants have pockets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to make a skirt or dress for my next dd.  I need something really simple.  What would you recommend on YCMT?


Welcome !



DisneyMOM09 said:


> Here are the girls' Easter dresses! I think that they turned out wonderfully! they might even be my favorite dresses to date! I just love the fabric!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ane here is Kaitlyn's ( she wasn't in the mood to model for me yet this morning)


very cute!  What pattern did you use for your older girls dress????



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi!  I made it over without much problem...just late which is my norm lately!
> So many great outfits...love all of the Easter stuff...I have the fabric to do Katie's tomorrow and ties for the boys to match.
> 
> We did get to go to the Easter egg hunt at the YMCA Tuesday night.  It was Timmy's first (that he remembers).  Timmy found a "golden egg" and so did Katie.  Yep, that's right my very sensitive middle child did not!  Oh NO!  But, Katie is the best big sister ever.  As soon as she got her prive she divided it up with Patrick.
> 
> This is Timmy hunting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Katie comforting Patrick.


Once again I just love sweet brother sister moments!  

Now I need to go hug my little brother  gonna leave him a note on FB



disneylovinfamily said:


> Speaking of the Vida dress, here is something that I made for a birthady present for this weekend.  DH's military buddies kids party is this weekend so I made this for his DD and am making an army set for his DS.  I love how it turned out and hope she likes it.  SHe is 7 so I am not sure.  Her mom said she is still into princesses and would love a custom.  DD wants me to make her an Ariel one, so that on is in my HUGE to do pile.






disneylovinfamily said:


> Just made this for Russell too!  He has been bugging me to make it.


Thomas!  Love Thomas!


----------



## my*2*angels

twob4him said:


> Its Spring Break!!!!!




I KNOW....YAY!!!!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Ladies (and Tom!)....SUCH gorgeous Easter things!!!  Clearly you all live it up on Easter!!!  We'll be bundled up at church and then for a quiet dinner so nothing too crazy to dress up for.  Easter in New England also means indoor Easter egg hunts    Just wanted to let you know that I'm around a lurking.  Maybe someday I'll actually SEW something so I can contribute


----------



## phins_jazy

twob4him said:


> OK, 7 is definately an improvement on 17 or whatever I drove in on last time...thanks for leaving the lights on! I am going to go back and read everything now....just wanted to say....
> 
> 
> Its Spring Break!!!!!



Woohoo for spring break!!!!  Enjoy it.  Ours went by too fast.


----------



## froggy33

I know this probably seems a bit random considering it is finally starting to warm up, but I have been looking back at some of the older posts and have seen the fur cuffs (which I have always loved).  We'll be going to Disney in December and since I love to plan ahead....Which cuffs pattern do you all use from ycmt.com??  I know how to crochet, but I can't figure out how to make them removable so I can wash the shirts.   These will be for an 18 month old.  Thanks!!


----------



## kimmylaj

hi all, i made it over.  i kept wondering why there were no updates in my user cp, now i see, it was moving day and i missed it, oh well not too late i guess.  i am so impressed with everyones easter dresses.  i bought mias from costco for 12 dollars ( i am so ashamed) oh well, someone tell me to shut down the computer and sew something already . i love the new carlac pattern but i am so scared to try it, i am quite a pro at the aline and pants but this looks way beyond me. whaddya think should i get it?


----------



## revrob

kimmylaj said:


> hi all, i made it over.  i kept wondering why there were no updates in my user cp, now i see, it was moving day and i missed it, oh well not too late i guess.  i am so impressed with everyones easter dresses.  i bought mias from costco for 12 dollars ( i am so ashamed) oh well, someone tell me to shut down the computer and sew something already . i love the new carlac pattern but i am so scared to try it, i am quite a pro at the aline and pants but this looks way beyond me. whaddya think should i get it?



um... if you're asking me, I say GET IT!  Really.  She walks you through everything.  And if for some reason you have difficulty, there are many of us here that have sewn the pattern, that we can help you out if you get stuck.  But I seriously don't think you'll get stuck.  It really is easy to understand.


----------



## 3goofyboys

Geez, a girl spends one night on a date with her hubby and you all go and move!  Between this thread and the last one, I was about 12 pages behind!



*Toadstool* said:


> K.. you asked for it!



This is amazing!! Love, love, love it!



Jennia said:


> Good grief, gone for half a day, go to sleep, and you're already on page 5 of a new thread! Violet's blood draw was NOT pleasant. I ended up crying so much because she was such a wreck that they made Daddy take her and wouldn't let me stay. I feel like I failed her by not being able to control my own emotions for her.


When Isaac was about 12 months, he had to have his blood drawn and to this day it ranks as one of my worst parenting experiences.  It's awful when they want you to help and you can't!


Love everyone's Easter outfits, they all are beautiful!  I'm making the boys seersucker shorts and I got polos to match.  But, it's looking like it's only going to be about 60 degrees here on Sunday. Warm enough for shorts?  I don't know. I was going to make myself a pretty new dress, but I'm teaching Sunday School and I don't think rolling around on the floor with 2 & 3 year olds is the ideal spot for an Easter dress.


----------



## revrob

3goofyboys said:


> Love everyone's Easter outfits, they all are beautiful!  I'm making the boys seersucker shorts and I got polos to match.  But, it's looking like it's only going to be about 60 degrees here on Sunday. Warm enough for shorts?  I don't know. I was going to make myself a pretty new dress, but I'm teaching Sunday School and I don't think rolling around on the floor with 2 & 3 year olds is the ideal spot for an Easter dress.



OH COME ON!  Where's your sense of adventure?


----------



## twob4him

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Today is Kirsten's Easter Egg hunt at her school, and I made her a skirt to go with the shirt that I got from Target after Easter last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my dd modeling it before school this morning..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best picture, but here is one of ds and dd...


That's so pretty. I love the picture of them hugging! So sweet!



kstgelais4 said:


> And without further ado, The girls Easter ensembles.
> This was my first time using the Vida, and it was so quick! I think I may be using this a lot. I think the thing I like the best about it, is how you can make it out of such a little amount of fabric.
> 
> Julia's dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zofia's dress


Those made me cry....wow....just beautiful!  I get so emotional around Easter.



disneylovinfamily said:


> Speaking of the Vida dress, here is something that I made for a birthady present for this weekend.  DH's military buddies kids party is this weekend so I made this for his DD and am making an army set for his DS.  I love how it turned out and hope she likes it.  SHe is 7 so I am not sure.  Her mom said she is still into princesses and would love a custom.  DD wants me to make her an Ariel one, so that on is in my HUGE to do pile.


Ohhh I just love it! What a wonderful gift...



Hmmmm, somehow I lost the Thomas the Tank Engine outfit pics! I love the outfit and your DS is so cute....I love his expression! 

*
Argggg, I totally forgot about the-most-amazing-bed-ever-to-be-built!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! REALLY excellent job dad and grand-dad and mom too! She looks so happy! My littlest is battling excema too....just on her face though. I am hoping it will go away in the summer. Does it go away ever???*


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

phins_jazy said:


> I embroidered a stroller sun shade this morning and am about to tackle making a double stroller bag.  Wish me luck!!!



I am thinking about doing the stroller bag myself also...let me know how it works out. Or if I should just spend the $35 and buy it?


----------



## mrsmiller

Thank you Crystal, for letting me know about the move

I have to say that I love all the outfits posted, the vida dresses
just  beautiful, from the previous thread the new carla's dress is just too pretty!!! The castle bed It kind of make me sad that I do not have a little girl

I am getting a little too tired with all the sewing , between wedding dresses , invitations and  special request outfits from people wanting free sewing I am getting fed up

this is what i sent for littlewarriorsmom give 





did not have time to draw and cut patterns so I went simple tshirt dresses..

On the funny note I was thrown out of sewing class
(I must be that bad!!!!1)

Linnette


----------



## sohappy

mrsmiller said:


> Thank you Crystal, for letting me know about the move
> 
> I have to say that I love all the outfits posted, the vida dresses
> just  beautiful, from the previous thread the new carla's dress is just too pretty!!! The castle bed It kind of make me sad that I do not have a little girl
> 
> I am getting a little too tired with all the sewing , between wedding dresses , invitations and  special request outfits from people wanting free sewing I am getting fed up
> 
> this is what i sent for littlewarriorsmom give
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did not have time to draw and cut patterns so I went simple tshirt dresses..
> 
> On the funny note I was thrown out of sewing class
> (I must be that bad!!!!1)
> 
> Linnette



Cute stuff.  I know they will love it!

Oh, and you didn't get kicked out of sewing class for being bad, you just knew more than the teacher!!  They had nothing to teach you, because you are that GOOD!


----------



## mrsklamc

Ok Linette, how did you get thrown out of sewing classes? I love how you made the princesses on the tops to match the skirts, how did you do that?


----------



## 3goofyboys

mom2prettyprincess said:


> I am thinking about doing the stroller bag myself also...let me know how it works out. Or if I should just spend the $35 and buy it?



I need to do stroller bags for our trip, can everyone post their bags when they finish?  I'd love some inspiration!



mrsmiller said:


> I am getting a little too tired with all the sewing , between wedding dresses , invitations and  special request outfits from people wanting free sewing I am getting fed up
> 
> this is what i sent for littlewarriorsmom give
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did not have time to draw and cut patterns so I went simple tshirt dresses..
> 
> On the funny note I was thrown out of sewing class
> (I must be that bad!!!!1)
> 
> Linnette



It's horrible that other people are taking the joy out of something that should be fun!  I am the ultimate people pleaser, so I really understand not being able to say no, but that stinks!  I love the dresses, they look nice and cool, I'm sure they'll be loved.


----------



## Clutterbug

Hi everyone!  I'm always a straggler when we move, but fortunately, I have a good sense of direction. 

I still have several pages on the last thread to catch up on, but I'm loving all the new Precious dresses that I'm seeing on Facebook!  Great job everyone. 

Okay, gotta go, I got the crazy notion to make a bag for BIL's mother who is hosting Easter dinner.  We leave tomorrow night to go to MIL's for the weekend and I work all day tomorrow. Can you say late night for me???


----------



## lovesdumbo

*Toadstool* said:


> K.. you asked for it!


 Love the castle bed!



EnchantedPrincess said:


> Today is Kirsten's Easter Egg hunt at her school, and I made her a skirt to go with the shirt that I got from Target after Easter last year.
> Not the best picture, but here is one of ds and dd...


 Cute skirt!  Love the Buzz shirt too!



TBGOES2DISNEY said:


> My recent project of this year was a pair of pajama pants.  I used a Simplicity It's So Easy pattern.  Ha!  I really struggled with it.  I could do another now easily, but the first time, yikes!  I hate patterns, and I think I may follow all of you toward YCMT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to make a skirt or dress for my next dd.  I need something really simple.  What would you recommend on YCMT?


Great job on the PJ pants!  I LOVE the Easy Fit pants-I bet I've used it over 20 times.  Simply Sweet, Aline, Portrait Peasant, patchwork hat, bowling shirt and the preppy skort are all great too.



DisneyMOM09 said:


> Here are the girls' Easter dresses! I think that they turned out wonderfully! they might even be my favorite dresses to date! I just love the fabric!!!!!!


 Beautiful!



kstgelais4 said:


> And without further ado, The girls Easter ensembles.
> This was my first time using the Vida, and it was so quick! I think I may be using this a lot. I think the thing I like the best about it, is how you can make it out of such a little amount of fabric.
> 
> Julia's dress


Beautiful!



disneylovinfamily said:


> Speaking of the Vida dress, here is something that I made for a birthady present for this weekend.  DH's military buddies kids party is this weekend so I made this for his DD and am making an army set for his DS.  I love how it turned out and hope she likes it.  SHe is 7 so I am not sure.  Her mom said she is still into princesses and would love a custom.  DD wants me to make her an Ariel one, so that on is in my HUGE to do pile.


WOW!  I'm sure she'll LOVE it!



disneylovinfamily said:


> Just made this for Russell too!  He has been bugging me to make it.


Too cute!



mrsmiller said:


> Thank you Crystal, for letting me know about the move
> 
> I have to say that I love all the outfits posted, the vida dresses
> just  beautiful, from the previous thread the new carla's dress is just too pretty!!! The castle bed It kind of make me sad that I do not have a little girl
> 
> I am getting a little too tired with all the sewing , between wedding dresses , invitations and  special request outfits from people wanting free sewing I am getting fed up
> 
> this is what i sent for littlewarriorsmom give
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did not have time to draw and cut patterns so I went simple tshirt dresses..
> 
> On the funny note I was thrown out of sewing class
> (I must be that bad!!!!1)
> 
> Linnette


LOVE Genie!!!!!  Love those dress too.  Have you ever heard of "NO"?  

I agree-you were smarter than the teacher!


----------



## mirandag819

Okay I have lurked for a long time, in complete amazement over everyone's work..... and recently purchased a few of your designs on ebay...... I've decided I want to learn how to sew, I know it will take me a long time, but I really want to give it a go, and since DH is in Iraq this year and DD (almost 4) has become very independent, I have a little extra free time. I know there is no way I will learn in time for our August disney trip (so I will have to stick with buying customs this year), but I would love to start trying to sew. What do you all recommend for a first attempt? What article of clothing is the easiest, and do you have a pattern you recomend? 

Thanks!


----------



## mrsmiller

mrsklamc said:


> Ok Linette, how did you get thrown out of sewing classes? I love how you made the princesses on the tops to match the skirts, how did you do that?



I call the dresses the 10 min. dresses as they are that easy to make
the princesses are just the cut out of the fabric that I stitch to the tops

use the same fabric for a heart shape










cut out of the princess 










add embellishments and that's it, really fast!

Yes, I got thrown out , but like I said before I was taught by my mother and I feel like I need to learn sewing "the right way" and need to refresh on things that I have not done in ages (like boning, and zippers, which I had to do for the wedding dresses and it is a pain in the behind!!!)  so I went for a private class that I saw advertised and the first class (4hrs) was how to thread your sewing machine only!!!!!!!!!  I told the lady that you do not need 4hrs to learn to thread the sewing machine and that almost every machine now a day have a manual that you can refer to if you have issues , and some places will give you a free class when you purchase your machine,(she was not happy)  I  also asked if the serger was included in the 4 hrs and was told it was not even covered, and she politely call me to the back and told me the class was not for me and that she will refund me the money that I paid for the first class....the shame I really wanted to take the class, but I thought more was included....

Linnette


----------



## mrsmiller

mirandag819 said:


> Okay I have lurked for a long time, in complete amazement over everyone's work..... and recently purchased a few of your designs on ebay...... I've decided I want to learn how to sew, I know it will take me a long time, but I really want to give it a go, and since DH is in Iraq this year and DD (almost 4) has become very independent, I have a little extra free time. I know there is no way I will learn in time for our August disney trip (so I will have to stick with buying customs this year), but I would love to start trying to sew. What do you all recommend for a first attempt? What article of clothing is the easiest, and do you have a pattern you recomend?
> 
> Thanks!



sewing is not really difficult , but if you want you might start by getting patterns (ebooks) from youcanmakethis.com  they have a variety and you can look for something not so complicated, a lot of the ladies and gents here use the CarlaC patterns ( she makes them easy for everybody)  

You can try also the t shirts dresses as you can get any top cut it (either to waist or empire waist style) cut the fabric for the bottom (for example a long rectangle piece 20 by 45"  sew the sides of the fabric together , gather the skirt  and attatch to the top, embellish and voila  a sundress... cannot get any easier

you can make pillow case type dresses they are also very easy and no pattern is needed

welcome to this addiction!!!!


Linnette


----------



## lovesdumbo

mirandag819 said:


> Okay I have lurked for a long time, in complete amazement over everyone's work..... and recently purchased a few of your designs on ebay...... I've decided I want to learn how to sew, I know it will take me a long time, but I really want to give it a go, and since DH is in Iraq this year and DD (almost 4) has become very independent, I have a little extra free time. I know there is no way I will learn in time for our August disney trip (so I will have to stick with buying customs this year), but I would love to start trying to sew. What do you all recommend for a first attempt? What article of clothing is the easiest, and do you have a pattern you recomend?
> 
> Thanks!


I think you could definitely do a few by August!

I would try the Easy Fit Pants on www.youcanmakethis.com It is a wonderful pattern and you get such professional results!  I think the A-line is also an easy pattern.  The portrait peasant is super easy too.


----------



## 3goofyboys

mirandag819 said:


> Okay I have lurked for a long time, in complete amazement over everyone's work..... and recently purchased a few of your designs on ebay...... I've decided I want to learn how to sew, I know it will take me a long time, but I really want to give it a go, and since DH is in Iraq this year and DD (almost 4) has become very independent, I have a little extra free time. I know there is no way I will learn in time for our August disney trip (so I will have to stick with buying customs this year), but I would love to start trying to sew. What do you all recommend for a first attempt? What article of clothing is the easiest, and do you have a pattern you recomend?
> 
> Thanks!



Don't sell yourself short, I bet you could have a few things pumped out by August.  You should check out youcanmakethis.com.  Carla-C's patterns are very step by step and great for a beginner. Her easy fit pants in particular are a great place to start and you can make pants, capris, or shorts.  Good luck!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone,

Glad the move went well!

Question - has anyone ever used the boys romper pattern? did you add snaps to the legs for easier diaper changing or ???? Im just wondering if it will be a pain in the neck if it doesnt have that..thoughts??

Love the castle bed and Easter things that have been posted!!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I saw this on the Disigners but wanted to make one myself.  Of course with my severe TBI opening Photoshop was like doing it for the first time....again.  It was extremely frustrating!

But this is what I made, it is not as good the person who made the first one but I did my best.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

mirandag819 said:


> Okay I have lurked for a long time, in complete amazement over everyone's work..... and recently purchased a few of your designs on ebay...... I've decided I want to learn how to sew, I know it will take me a long time, but I really want to give it a go, and since DH is in Iraq this year and DD (almost 4) has become very independent, I have a little extra free time. I know there is no way I will learn in time for our August disney trip (so I will have to stick with buying customs this year), but I would love to start trying to sew. What do you all recommend for a first attempt? What article of clothing is the easiest, and do you have a pattern you recomend?
> 
> Thanks!



I agree with the PP, the easy fit pants from Carla are super easy to make and are a great 1st pattern and can be made any length.  I learned to sew aftr I bought several customs.  I started out hand sewing  and then got a machine.  the rest is history and I have finally found my passion.  If you have any questions, don't be afraid to ask all the ladies here (and Tom) are wonderful and very helpful.  On a side note my DH was in Iraq last year (3rd deployment) and Roseana was 6 mos and 4/5 during the deploments (wasn't here for the first )  If you need anything send me a pm.  I know how hard it can get.


----------



## revrob

mrsmiller said:


> Thank you Crystal, for letting me know about the move
> 
> I have to say that I love all the outfits posted, the vida dresses
> just  beautiful, from the previous thread the new carla's dress is just too pretty!!! The castle bed It kind of make me sad that I do not have a little girl
> 
> I am getting a little too tired with all the sewing , between wedding dresses , invitations and  special request outfits from people wanting free sewing I am getting fed up
> 
> this is what i sent for littlewarriorsmom give
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did not have time to draw and cut patterns so I went simple tshirt dresses..
> 
> On the funny note I was thrown out of sewing class
> (I must be that bad!!!!1)
> 
> Linnette




Those look great, Linnette!  And I think it's pretty funny that you were thrown out of class because you know to much!  I don't know what's worse, that you were thrown out, or that you thought that you're a beginner!  
I hope you get that refresher on boning!


----------



## MaidMarian

I've been meaning to post but wanted to wait until I had something to contribute.  With all the sewing I did for our last Disney trip, then for Christmas and then for my daughter's birthday-I was burned out.  But I think with the advent of Spring I'm inspired again.  Here's a couple of my latest projects.  I have to keep the momentum going-We have another Disney trip in May and I've got about 6 new outfits I want to make.  I only there were more hours in the day.


----------



## mirandag819

disneylovinfamily said:


> I agree with the PP, the easy fit pants from Carla are super easy to make and are a great 1st pattern and can be made any length.  I learned to sew aftr I bought several customs.  I started out hand sewing  and then got a machine.  the rest is history and I have finally found my passion.  If you have any questions, don't be afraid to ask all the ladies here (and Tom) are wonderful and very helpful.  On a side note my DH was in Iraq last year (3rd deployment) and Roseana was 6 mos and 4/5 during the deploments (wasn't here for the first )  If you need anything send me a pm.  I know how hard it can get.



Thanks, I will try that pattern first! And thanks that is very sweet. This is our 2nd tour, but first since DD was born (I got pregnant like the day he came home last time), he is a reservist and has been gone 5 months already just in the states and headed for Iraq last week. It has been really tough on DD, she is such a Daddy's girl...... but thank you for the sweet offer and words of encouragement.


----------



## GoofyG

If everyone could say prayers for Oklahoma!  We are having some MAJOR fires going on and neighborhoods burning.  There are alot of houses that have burned to the ground.  We had a neighborhood evacuated and some didn't even get to make it home to get their pets.  It's sad!


----------



## my*2*angels

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Glad the move went well!
> 
> Question - has anyone ever used the boys romper pattern? did you add snaps to the legs for easier diaper changing or ???? Im just wondering if it will be a pain in the neck if it doesnt have that..thoughts??
> 
> Love the castle bed and Easter things that have been posted!!!



I have this pattern, but don't have any boys to sew for, so I have only made one!  I added the snaps, because having to remove the whole outfit for a diaper change is a major pain!



MinnieVanMom said:


> I saw this on the Disigners but wanted to make one myself.  Of course with my severe TBI opening Photoshop was like doing it for the first time....again.  It was extremely frustrating!
> 
> But this is what I made, it is not as good the person who made the first one but I did my best.



Looks great!



MaidMarian said:


> I've been meaning to post but wanted to wait until I had something to contribute.  With all the sewing I did for our last Disney trip, then for Christmas and then for my daughter's birthday-I was burned out.  But I think with the advent of Spring I'm inspired again.  Here's a couple of my latest projects.  I have to keep the momentum going-We have another Disney trip in May and I've got about 6 new outfits I want to make.  I only there were more hours in the day.



Great job!  I love them all!



mrsmiller said:


> I call the dresses the 10 min. dresses as they are that easy to make
> the princesses are just the cut out of the fabric that I stitch to the tops
> 
> use the same fabric for a heart shape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cut out of the princess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> add embellishments and that's it, really fast!
> 
> Yes, I got thrown out , but like I said before I was taught by my mother and I feel like I need to learn sewing "the right way" and need to refresh on things that I have not done in ages (like boning, and zippers, which I had to do for the wedding dresses and it is a pain in the behind!!!)  so I went for a private class that I saw advertised and the first class (4hrs) was how to thread your sewing machine only!!!!!!!!!  I told the lady that you do not need 4hrs to learn to thread the sewing machine and that almost every machine now a day have a manual that you can refer to if you have issues , and some places will give you a free class when you purchase your machine,(she was not happy)  I  also asked if the serger was included in the 4 hrs and was told it was not even covered, and she politely call me to the back and told me the class was not for me and that she will refund me the money that I paid for the first class....the shame I really wanted to take the class, but I thought more was included....
> 
> Linnette



Linnette, you should be teaching that class not attending!LOL  Love all of your 10 min dresses, or in my case they would be 2 hour dresses! You have way to much talent!  Could you please share?


----------



## jessesgirl

my*2*angels said:


> Thanks!  I guess they don't make it?! Sure wish they did!



If I am not mistaken I may have some yellow with med sized dots at home .


----------



## Ilovemyprincesses

The talent on this thread always amazes me. Beautiful stuff.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

GoofyG said:


> If everyone could say prayers for Oklahoma!  We are having some MAJOR fires going on and neighborhoods burning.  There are alot of houses that have burned to the ground.  We had a neighborhood evacuated and some didn't even get to make it home to get their pets.  It's sad!




*Prayers being said for you! Stay safe!*


----------



## NaeNae

GoofyG said:


> If everyone could say prayers for Oklahoma!  We are having some MAJOR fires going on and neighborhoods burning.  There are alot of houses that have burned to the ground.  We had a neighborhood evacuated and some didn't even get to make it home to get their pets.  It's sad!



My niece, 3rd grade, had an Easter program tonight and 2 of the little girls couldn't get into their neighborhoods to get their clothes for the program.  Most of the kids were wearing their Easter clothes.  Someone went and bought dresses for them to wear.  I thought that was so sweet.  My neice was worried about one of her friends, whether she was going to be able to go home tonight.

We're having 60 mph winds and they just shifted directions.  It's going to be a long night for our fire fighters.  We are supposed to get rain on Sunday but they think until then they will continue to have battle the smoldering remains.  I know one addition lost at least 10 nice size homes and they just said 100 homes were damaged in this one area.  Unfortunatly the fires spread N-S pretty much across the state.  The news just said there are 22 fires and 100 homes lost state wide.


----------



## MouseTriper

WOW..you guys have been VERY busy!!!  I love all the new dresses (carla's new pattern) and everything else that has been posted.  The new Big Give outfits ROCK and that Castle bed is AWESOME!  Sorry I don't have time to comment on everything, things have been so busy around here.  

My DD had  baseball practice tonight and it was freezing out.....my toes are still cold. I think I need some hot chocolate covered with a bunch of those tiny little marshmallows.  Yummmm!!!


----------



## MouseTriper

GoofyG said:


> If everyone could say prayers for Oklahoma!  We are having some MAJOR fires going on and neighborhoods burning.  There are alot of houses that have burned to the ground.  We had a neighborhood evacuated and some didn't even get to make it home to get their pets.  It's sad!


Oh no, fires are so scary to me.  I will be praying!!!


----------



## phins_jazy

mom2prettyprincess said:


> I am thinking about doing the stroller bag myself also...let me know how it works out. Or if I should just spend the $35 and buy it?



Every place I tried to buy it from online said they were out of stock.  Well, one place I was actually able to place an order since they _said_ it was in stock but it really wasn't.  A week and a half later I'm told that it's back ordered until may.  Grrr..  So I've been making one today.  It's been an adventure.  It's taken 3 yards of duck cloth fabric from joanns, a 48 inch zipper and I have to get some webbing for the handles tomorrow.  I'll be sure to post pics when I'm done.  The one good thing is that it's bright orange.  You won't be able to miss it in luggage services.  LOL



3goofyboys said:


> I need to do stroller bags for our trip, can everyone post their bags when they finish?  I'd love some inspiration!



The bag I'm making is a big bag to cover the stroller and make it easier to transport.  But I'm thinking about making a bag for the back of the stroller for extra storage.  Hmm, I wonder if I can get that done by saturday too?  



NaeNae said:


> My niece, 3rd grade, had an Easter program tonight and 2 of the little girls couldn't get into their neighborhoods to get their clothes for the program.  Most of the kids were wearing their Easter clothes.  Someone went and bought dresses for them to wear.  I thought that was so sweet.  My neice was worried about one of her friends, whether she was going to be able to go home tonight.
> 
> We're having 60 mph winds and they just shifted directions.  It's going to be a long night for our fire fighters.  We are supposed to get rain on Sunday but they think until then they will continue to have battle the smoldering remains.  I know one addition lost at least 10 nice size homes and they just said 100 homes were damaged in this one area.  Unfortunatly the fires spread N-S pretty much across the state.  The news just said there are 22 fires and 100 homes lost state wide.



Please stay safe!  The wind here in the TX panhandle was crazy today.  We had real bad winds last weekend and fires here too.  It's crazy.  All the billboards have been flashing the extreme fire danger signs all week I think.  I hope everyone involved is able to stay safe and that no more homes or lives are lost.


----------



## PrincessKell

Well that was fun! and quick and easy. I just finished this dress for Georgia. Tomorrow its the first great Teddy Bear Day. They get to bring their Favorite Teddy bear and book to school. They will be reading to their bears. I asked Georgia if she wanted a dress and sure enough she did. haha So we went and found this fabric.  Not what I had in mind, but they didn't have much fabric with funky cute bears on them. Lots of baby sleep stuff. We found this and Georgia said it was perfect because they are reading. hehe which she is right!   She will wear it with the red leggins under and boots.


----------



## PrincessKell

mrsmiller said:


> this is what i sent for littlewarriorsmom give
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



Those are great Linnette! Even if they are 10 minute dresses. 



mrsmiller said:


> IYes, I got thrown out , but like I said before I was taught by my mother and I feel like I need to learn sewing "the right way" and need to refresh on things that I have not done in ages (like boning, and zippers, which I had to do for the wedding dresses and it is a pain in the behind!!!)  so I went for a private class that I saw advertised and the first class (4hrs) was how to thread your sewing machine only!!!!!!!!!  I told the lady that you do not need 4hrs to learn to thread the sewing machine and that almost every machine now a day have a manual that you can refer to if you have issues , and some places will give you a free class when you purchase your machine,(she was not happy)  I  also asked if the serger was included in the 4 hrs and was told it was not even covered, and she politely call me to the back and told me the class was not for me and that she will refund me the money that I paid for the first class....the shame I really wanted to take the class, but I thought more was included....
> 
> Linnette



That is funny and a bummer all in one. Why would they need four hours for threading!?!  I guess that is for the very very newbie and basics.  I need to find one of those classes... well not a very newbie class, but for zippers and such as well.



MaidMarian said:


> I've been meaning to post but wanted to wait until I had something to contribute.  With all the sewing I did for our last Disney trip, then for Christmas and then for my daughter's birthday-I was burned out.  But I think with the advent of Spring I'm inspired again.  Here's a couple of my latest projects.  I have to keep the momentum going-We have another Disney trip in May and I've got about 6 new outfits I want to make.  I only there were more hours in the day.



Love all those! soo cute. I love the fabrics.



GoofyG said:


> If everyone could say prayers for Oklahoma!  We are having some MAJOR fires going on and neighborhoods burning.  There are alot of houses that have burned to the ground.  We had a neighborhood evacuated and some didn't even get to make it home to get their pets.  It's sad!



Prayers being said!


----------



## *Toadstool*

I started quoting because I wanted to show these to my hubby! Sorry if I missed you!


PrincessKell said:


> Holy Cheese its!  That bed is amazing! Heck I want to sleep in that! That was a lot of work, but sooo worth it. It looks soo fantastic!





disneylovinfamily said:


> Wowie WOW!  That bed is AWESOME!!!!!!!  What a lucky princess.  Tell your DH that is AMAZING!





snubie said:


> Amazing castle bed!  Great job!





jessica52877 said:


> Here!
> 
> What a GORGEOUS bed! What wonderful carpenters you have in the family!





phins_jazy said:


> I just looked in my dot stash. I've got yellow in the small dots, but not the larger dots. I got mine at Joanns.
> 
> I love, love, love the castle bed!  I'm putting my order in for 3 beds please.





Stephres said:


> Wow, that bed is amazing! What a lucky girl Hannah is!
> 
> Now I have to go back and read the end of our other thread...





EnchantedPrincess said:


> Wow..that is one amazing bed!!! Your dd is one lucky girl.





Twins+2more said:


> I made the trip to the new thread!
> 
> That castle bed is most awsome....





bear_mom said:


> Love that princess bed, what an amazing job! It is no wonder that your dd feels like a princess with it.
> 
> Emily





DisneyMOM09 said:


> Love the bed! I am so glad that Lauren my DD9 was already at school or I am sure she would have seen it and wanted it! Now I am off to go catch up on the old thread!!! I think I am a few pages behind!





minnie2 said:


> That bed is stunning!  I want one forget the kids!
> 
> You mentioned Hannah has bad eczema have you tried Dermal Therapy lotion?  Kyle has really bad eczema so bad he is actually scared from it and still scratches himself until he bleeds at times.  The only thing that helps is Dermal Therapy.   I believe you can get it on amazon.com.  My BFF actually works for the company who makes i and she tried it for her son who has bad skin and she sent me some a few yrs ago and now it is the only thing tha works one Kyle!  When I don't use it his skin is scaly!
> 
> Tom,  That dress is gorgeous!
> 
> All the new stuff is stunning!
> 
> QUESTION


Thanks for all of your compliments. It made my dad and my DH feel great to know others thought it was as beautiful as I do. They see all the little imperfections! 

I had not tried Dermal Therapy before. Do you know if any drug stores carry it??? I am just wondering if I can go out somewhere this weekend and get some. It is REALLY bad right now. SHe played outside with a friend and had a bath tonight. The sores are bleeding.  My doctor doesn't really offer much help. I will try and call aroudn tomorrow. Not sure what will be open though.. well I guess call around tonight! It is past midnight here.
Thank you for letting me know about this. I have tried so many things. Neem oil is helping some, but sometimes it just doesn't.
I would be worried about using ribbon as a border because I'd think it would be very stiff... I guess it depends what kind of ribbon? I've seen some pillowcase dresses made with grosgrain ribbon sewn to the bottom and flipped out.. it looked really bad. I think it looks fine when it is stiched onto the fabric, but just sewn on the bottom didn't look right.


Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Well i did go to bed last night, but made sure to come on this morning.
> Today is the final day of DH's Biggest Loser competition at his work. They had weekly prizes of $30 for highest percentage (he won 6 of the weeks)
> The grand prize is About $600 and it looks like he will be a shoe in for that- TODAY is the final weigh in!!!
> 
> 
> The bed is amazing- a child's fantasy for sure!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks!
Wow! How exciting about the Biggest Loser challenge. I must have missed when you posted about that before. I hope he wins. What are you guys going to do with the money? How awesome!



poohnpigletCA said:


> I love the castle bed.
> 
> I am so glad that I know not to open this thread with the girls around me. They would want that bed.


Haha.. that is kinda what happened with Hannah seeing me looking at similar beds online. She said she wanted one. I really didn't expect it to happen. 
MUCH CHEAPER THAN BUYING ONE THOUGH! 




my*2*angels said:


> My my my, I MADE IT!! and by page 3!!!!  I've never done that before!
> 
> That bed is AWESOME AWESOME AWESOME!!!  Could you please send Dad and Grandpa over to my house for awhile! Thank you!  I saw that pic of your dd's leg and was going to ask if she had eczema!  But then I got to then end and you confirmed that!  Sydni has extremely bad eczema, allergies, and asthma!  We use a prescription ointment on her eczema, and she takes singulair every night to try and keep her allergies down.  She also has an inhaler for when she has an attack!


Hehe.. thank you.
I am thankful that she doesn't have asthma. I think we are past the point to where it would have showed up by now. My hubby has it really bad. We are about to put in this air filtration system into our air conditioner in hopes that it helps him. I haven't tried Singulair with Hannah. We've tried Zyrtec and Clarinex. Both of them if I give to her for a few days make her nose bleed!! My doctor suggested just giving it to her every other day. She still gets nose bleeds though. 





coteau_chick said:


> I love the castle bed.  It is beautiful.  Did you buy some plans to make it??


Thanks! They did buy plans to make it. It had measurements for all of the things. I opened it thinking it would look like a pattern... NOT! haha!
Let me know if any of you want a link to where to get the plans. I'd have to look it up. My dad knows what site. Did I mention he paid for the bed? He bought everything to make it. 







my*2*angels said:


>


I don't know if it comes in yellow. I have some white with yellow dots though. Cute outfit. I love that Lynnie Pinnie design! I have it, but haven't used it yet. 



revrob said:


> I love the castle bed! (but lost a lot of my quote)  So is your DH coming to make my DD one?  I mean, since we're practially family and all?  Clearly, your "side of the family" got all of the woodworking genes!  No one that I know of in my familly has that ability whatsoever!  It's gorgeous!


Hehe.. that made me giggle. I am still hoping we might be related so we can be serger sewing buddies. I guess we can still be anyhow. 







TBGOES2DISNEY said:


> Hi ladies, I've been lurking for a while, but I waited to post until I had something to share!  I first discovered you in 2006 when we had our first trip.  I designed a couple of outfits for my dds, but my mom sewed most of it, so I didn't learn a lot.  I then left sewing behind until the next year (2007).  I tried to make some drawstring bags w/o any directions on my own, but I messed up and they became pillowcases.   I use one to hold diapers in the diaper bag, but the rest are unused right now.  However, they are big enough for some travel size pillows and can be used as pillowcases.   I did not sew at all in 2008, and this year I found all of you again and was again inspired to sew.  I have 3 princesses, and all of you have kept me motivated when I've felt like giving up!  You're awesome!
> 
> Here are some photos of the outfits I designed in 2006.
> This is our Minnie Mouse dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Tink shirt and another view of Minnie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see that the shoulder ribbons for Tink kept slipping down.  I wanted it to look reminiscent of Tink's wings.  I don't think my dd thought this outfit was too comfy either.


Cute stuff!



DisneyMOM09 said:


> Here are the girls' Easter dresses! I think that they turned out wonderfully! they might even be my favorite dresses to date! I just love the fabric!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ane here is Kaitlyn's ( she wasn't in the mood to model for me yet this morning)


Cute! I love the bubble dress! I am wondering how those are made. I have a peasant dress pattern. Do you just have two thicknesses of the fabric where you attach the bodice?



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> George is the Curious George outfit I am making for my youngest DD.


Ah okay! I just bought some Curious George pjs for my DD.. they are adorable!


my*2*angels said:


> LOL  Cindee, you better get busy girl!!!!!  I would REALLY REALLY APPRECIATE you checking for me! THANK YOU THANK YOU!  And I a ALMOST in florida!LOL  My house is in alabama but if I walk to the other side of the road I am in Florida!LOL  My mailbox is about 4 ft from Florida!


That is so neat.. your kids must like that!



Jennia said:


> The princess bed is AMAZING. Maybe I can guild my dad into something like that. . .hmm. . .



Hehe. 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> .
> 
> We did get to go to the Easter egg hunt at the YMCA Tuesday night.  It was Timmy's first (that he remembers).  Timmy found a "golden egg" and so did Katie.  Yep, that's right my very sensitive middle child did not!  Oh NO!  But, Katie is the best big sister ever.  As soon as she got her prive she divided it up with Patrick.
> 
> This is Timmy hunting.


Love the picture of Katie and Patrick. How sweet!



disneylovinfamily said:


>


Love it! Hannah saw it and wants one now! 



disneylovinfamily said:


> THANKS!  That is his modeling pose  He was trying to be like his sis.


Forgot to quote you, but loved the Thomas set. How cute that he wants to be like his sis! 


mrsmiller said:


> Thank you Crystal, for letting me know about the move
> 
> I have to say that I love all the outfits posted, the vida dresses
> just  beautiful, from the previous thread the new carla's dress is just too pretty!!! The castle bed It kind of make me sad that I do not have a little girl
> 
> I am getting a little too tired with all the sewing , between wedding dresses , invitations and  special request outfits from people wanting free sewing I am getting fed up
> 
> this is what i sent for littlewarriorsmom give
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did not have time to draw and cut patterns so I went simple tshirt dresses..
> 
> On the funny note I was thrown out of sewing class
> (I must be that bad!!!!1)
> 
> Linnette


Love your t shirt dresses. I made some of those when Hannah was a baby, but never though of doing them how you did. I am sad for you that you don't have girls. You make sooo many cute dresses!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Glad the move went well!
> 
> Question - has anyone ever used the boys romper pattern? did you add snaps to the legs for easier diaper changing or ???? Im just wondering if it will be a pain in the neck if it doesnt have that..thoughts??
> 
> Love the castle bed and Easter things that have been posted!!!


Thanks!
I have made a romper with and without snaps. Definitely put snaps!!! I used snap tape on mine.



MinnieVanMom said:


> I saw this on the Disigners but wanted to make one myself.  Of course with my severe TBI opening Photoshop was like doing it for the first time....again.  It was extremely frustrating!
> 
> But this is what I made, it is not as good the person who made the first one but I did my best.


That is really pretty. I would love to learn how to do that in photoshop. Why does it say Wyoming? I am just wondering.. Didn't read the books.



MaidMarian said:


> I've been meaning to post but wanted to wait until I had something to contribute.  With all the sewing I did for our last Disney trip, then for Christmas and then for my daughter's birthday-I was burned out.  But I think with the advent of Spring I'm inspired again.  Here's a couple of my latest projects.  I have to keep the momentum going-We have another Disney trip in May and I've got about 6 new outfits I want to make.  I only there were more hours in the day.


Beautiful dresses! I love the fabric on this one. 



MouseTriper said:


> WOW..you guys have been VERY busy!!!  I love all the new dresses (carla's new pattern) and everything else that has been posted.  The new Big Give outfits ROCK and that Castle bed is AWESOME!  Sorry I don't have time to comment on everything, things have been so busy around here.
> 
> My DD had  baseball practice tonight and it was freezing out.....my toes are still cold. I think I need some hot chocolate covered with a bunch of those tiny little marshmallows.  Yummmm!!!


Is it bad that I had to have hot chocolate because of your post? 



NaeNae said:


> My niece, 3rd grade, had an Easter program tonight and 2 of the little girls couldn't get into their neighborhoods to get their clothes for the program. Most of the kids were wearing their Easter clothes.  Someone went and bought dresses for them to wear.  I thought that was so sweet.  My neice was worried about one of her friends, whether she was going to be able to go home tonight.
> 
> We're having 60 mph winds and they just shifted directions.  It's going to be a long night for our fire fighters.  We are supposed to get rain on Sunday but they think until then they will continue to have battle the smoldering remains.  I know one addition lost at least 10 nice size homes and they just said 100 homes were damaged in this one area.  Unfortunatly the fires spread N-S pretty much across the state.  The news just said there are 22 fires and 100 homes lost state wide.


Wow.. didn't even know this was going on. How scary for the kids. 

I don't remember who posted the Easter dress with the cross on it.. terrible memory I am so sorry.. but I just wanted to say it was so beautiful that I decided to make another dress with appliques on it. I'll post it when I am finished!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

*Toadstool* said:


> Thanks!
> Wow! How exciting about the Biggest Loser challenge. I must have missed when you posted about that before. I hope he wins. What are you guys going to do with the money? How awesome!



Hi won! (of course) lost almost 16% of his total weight and the guy who came in second place was at 12%. He is so competitive i really didn't expect him to lose. I suppose we will just pay bills with the money, nothing exciting. Maybe we will go out for a celebratory meal today....

PRECIOUS DRESS BODICE ?
TwoB4Him, you made a blouse out of the precious dress that went under a blue dress....when you made the bodice into a blouse, did you lengthen the bodice at all? I just cut my pieces out and am thinking maybe I should add an inch. Although, if I finish it with a simple hem I could make it into a dress when i have more time and add the skirt later....
The one other thing I would have liked to have seen in this pattern is long sleeves, the cuff pattern piece is a unique shape, so I'm not certain how to lengthen it. So my plan is to do the blouse, but I may have to add a sweater to the ensamble.



twob4him said:


> *Hi everyone!* Love the new Carla Pattern!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I actually made the top separate from the dress...this pattern is very versatile....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's the back....






Linnette- that class sounded like a rip off anyway! 4 hours to thread your machine, even for a beginner is ridiculous!! Our town is offering 2 classes, one for beginners and the other sounds like its for maybe advanced beginner- the first class is to go to Joann's and select fabric and pattern with the teacher.
I also really like the tshirt dresses, those are wonderful! I am nervous about working with the knits....but maybe one day I will give it a try, they look nice and cool,I like the tank style too- perfect for WDW!



LOVE the teddybear dress!!


and I forget who posted the Easter dresses in the Vida with REJOICE on the back but I absolutely LOVE those! Hope you get loads of compliments!!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

MaidMarian said:


> I've been meaning to post but wanted to wait until I had something to contribute.  With all the sewing I did for our last Disney trip, then for Christmas and then for my daughter's birthday-I was burned out.  But I think with the advent of Spring I'm inspired again.  Here's a couple of my latest projects.  I have to keep the momentum going-We have another Disney trip in May and I've got about 6 new outfits I want to make.  I only there were more hours in the day.



I Love these and your fabrc choices are fabulous!



mirandag819 said:


> Thanks, I will try that pattern first! And thanks that is very sweet. This is our 2nd tour, but first since DD was born (I got pregnant like the day he came home last time), he is a reservist and has been gone 5 months already just in the states and headed for Iraq last week. It has been really tough on DD, she is such a Daddy's girl...... but thank you for the sweet offer and words of encouragement.



Hubby was like that tooo---he was in TX for months of training 1st.  Too far away to go visit on weekends---we are in PA.  The second deployment, he trained in NJ so I got to see him often.  I totally understand about your DD, mine is a daddy's girl too. She had alot of problems with it and regressed to qwetting the bed some nights.  What I did to help her stay connected with him, is that I got a binder and some of those plastic sleeves and had her do drawings for him (since she was not writing yet) about things we did---like a journal.  We then sent him the binder after we had about 10 pics and then sent him new ones in the plastic sleeves every box we sent.  It helped her stay connected and really helped her look for things to show daddy when we went somewhere.  When we hiked, she found a pretty leaf and glued it to the pic, for example.  Hugs to you and yoru DD.  I am here if you need me.


----------



## bear_mom

All the Easter dresses were beautiful! Makes me ashamed that my MIL bought dds dresses.



mrsmiller said:


> Thank you Crystal, for letting me know about the move
> 
> I have to say that I love all the outfits posted, the vida dresses
> just  beautiful, from the previous thread the new carla's dress is just too pretty!!! The castle bed It kind of make me sad that I do not have a little girl
> 
> I am getting a little too tired with all the sewing , between wedding dresses , invitations and  special request outfits from people wanting free sewing I am getting fed up
> 
> this is what i sent for littlewarriorsmom give
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did not have time to draw and cut patterns so I went simple tshirt dresses..
> 
> On the funny note I was thrown out of sewing class
> (I must be that bad!!!!1)
> 
> Linnette



Linnette, those are great. Sorry you have so many demands that is making sewing not so much fun.

Emily


----------



## 3huskymom

Hayleigh's newest dress for WDW.


----------



## DisneyMOM09

minnie2 said:


> The dress is cute but not as cute as the 2 of them hugging!  I love brother sister moments like that!!!!!
> 
> Welcome !
> 
> very cute!  What pattern did you use for your older girls dress????Once again I just love sweet brother sister moments!
> 
> Now I need to go hug my little brother  gonna leave him a note on FB
> 
> 
> 
> Thomas!  Love Thomas!




That is actually a McCall's pattern ( #M5574) that I tweaked a bit to make it a little more substantial. The original pattern did not use ribbon( you had to make your own ties using the same fabric) and it didn't have the underskirt. Surprisingly, it was very easy to folloe and put together. 



Question~ Where do you order your Vida pattern from? I keep seeing it mentioned and am in love with the Sleeping Beauty dress and I adore the Easter dress with the cross! I would love to try out that pattern. 

Oh and it's Spring Breakhere also!!! I think i  love it as much as my daughter becaue I don't have to get up early and I don't have to fix lunch at6 in the morning!!!


----------



## minnie2

twob4him said:


> My littlest is battling excema too....just on her face though. I am hoping it will go away in the summer. Does it go away ever???[/B][/B][/COLOR]


I have it as well as Kyle and sadly mine comes and goes.  In fact right now I have it on my eye lids UGH!  My fault really.  I got a sample of this Bliss eye cream from Sephora and I guess I had a reaction to it.  Silly me trying a new eye product when I should have just stuck with my Hope in a Tube!  
I have found mine is worse in the winter...



mrsmiller said:


> Thank you Crystal, for letting me know about the move
> 
> I have to say that I love all the outfits posted, the vida dresses
> just  beautiful, from the previous thread the new carla's dress is just too pretty!!! The castle bed It kind of make me sad that I do not have a little girl
> 
> I am getting a little too tired with all the sewing , between wedding dresses , invitations and  special request outfits from people wanting free sewing I am getting fed up
> 
> this is what i sent for littlewarriorsmom give
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did not have time to draw and cut patterns so I went simple tshirt dresses..
> 
> On the funny note I was thrown out of sewing class
> (I must be that bad!!!!1)
> 
> Linnette


Beautiful of course!  
OMG I can't believe you actually think you need lessons then the teacher kicking you out!  Linnette you are an amazing sewer!!!!  I think that teacher was afriad you would take her job!



mirandag819 said:


> Okay I have lurked for a long time, in complete amazement over everyone's work..... and recently purchased a few of your designs on ebay...... I've decided I want to learn how to sew, I know it will take me a long time, but I really want to give it a go, and since DH is in Iraq this year and DD (almost 4) has become very independent, I have a little extra free time. I know there is no way I will learn in time for our August disney trip (so I will have to stick with buying customs this year), but I would love to start trying to sew. What do you all recommend for a first attempt? What article of clothing is the easiest, and do you have a pattern you recomend?
> 
> Thanks!


Every one has pretty much answered you with youcanmakethis.com.  I have to agree 100% with them.  Especially with CarlaC's patterns she actually teaches you to sew!  
I would recommend the Easy fit pants or the simply sweet dress.  or even the peasant top. 

Welcome!  I can't wait to see what you make!  



MinnieVanMom said:


> I saw this on the Disigners but wanted to make one myself.  Of course with my severe TBI opening Photoshop was like doing it for the first time....again.  It was extremely frustrating!
> 
> But this is what I made, it is not as good the person who made the first one but I did my best.


My new obsession Twilight!!!!!!!! Did you read the books? Great job!  Why does it say Wyoming?  


MaidMarian said:


> I've been meaning to post but wanted to wait until I had something to contribute.  With all the sewing I did for our last Disney trip, then for Christmas and then for my daughter's birthday-I was burned out.  But I think with the advent of Spring I'm inspired again.  Here's a couple of my latest projects.  I have to keep the momentum going-We have another Disney trip in May and I've got about 6 new outfits I want to make.  I only there were more hours in the day.


Very pretty!  Great fabrics!



GoofyG said:


> If everyone could say prayers for Oklahoma!  We are having some MAJOR fires going on and neighborhoods burning.  There are alot of houses that have burned to the ground.  We had a neighborhood evacuated and some didn't even get to make it home to get their pets.  It's sad!


I heard aout that and was thinking of you and your mom!  Please stay safe!  



NaeNae said:


> My niece, 3rd grade, had an Easter program tonight and 2 of the little girls couldn't get into their neighborhoods to get their clothes for the program.  Most of the kids were wearing their Easter clothes.  Someone went and bought dresses for them to wear.  I thought that was so sweet.  My neice was worried about one of her friends, whether she was going to be able to go home tonight.
> 
> We're having 60 mph winds and they just shifted directions.  It's going to be a long night for our fire fighters.  We are supposed to get rain on Sunday but they think until then they will continue to have battle the smoldering remains.  I know one addition lost at least 10 nice size homes and they just said 100 homes were damaged in this one area.  Unfortunatly the fires spread N-S pretty much across the state.  The news just said there are 22 fires and 100 homes lost state wide.


Prayers said!  Stay safe!  



PrincessKell said:


> Well that was fun! and quick and easy. I just finished this dress for Georgia. Tomorrow its the first great Teddy Bear Day. They get to bring their Favorite Teddy bear and book to school. They will be reading to their bears. I asked Georgia if she wanted a dress and sure enough she did. haha So we went and found this fabric.  Not what I had in mind, but they didn't have much fabric with funky cute bears on them. Lots of baby sleep stuff. We found this and Georgia said it was perfect because they are reading. hehe which she is right!   She will wear it with the red leggins under and boots.


adorable!


*Toadstool* said:


> Thanks for all of your compliments. It made my dad and my DH feel great to know others thought it was as beautiful as I do. They see all the little imperfections!
> 
> I had not tried Dermal Therapy before. Do you know if any drug stores carry it??? I am just wondering if I can go out somewhere this weekend and get some. It is REALLY bad right now. SHe played outside with a friend and had a bath tonight. The sores are bleeding.  My doctor doesn't really offer much help. I will try and call aroudn tomorrow. Not sure what will be open though.. well I guess call around tonight! It is past midnight here.
> Thank you for letting me know about this. I have tried so many things. Neem oil is helping some, but sometimes it just doesn't.
> I would be worried about using ribbon as a border because I'd think it would be very stiff... I guess it depends what kind of ribbon? I've seen some pillowcase dresses made with grosgrain ribbon sewn to the bottom and flipped out.. it looked really bad. I think it looks fine when it is stiched onto the fabric, but just sewn on the bottom didn't look right.
> 
> 
> Hehe.. thank you.
> I am thankful that she doesn't have asthma. I think we are past the point to where it would have showed up by now. My hubby has it really bad. We are about to put in this air filtration system into our air conditioner in hopes that it helps him. I haven't tried Singulair with Hannah. We've tried Zyrtec and Clarinex. Both of them if I give to her for a few days make her nose bleed!! My doctor suggested just giving it to her every other day. She still gets nose bleeds though.
> 
> That is really pretty. I would love to learn how to do that in photoshop. Why does it say Wyoming? I am just wondering.. Didn't read the books.


I ended up just hemming the dress.  

I honesty don't know if you could just got to CVS or something and get it.  Try it can't hurt.  I do know amazon has it.  I ahve only ever gotten it from my gf.  The 1st time she sent it to me becuase it was the only thing that would help her son so she figured Kyles was worse so she sent it to me and it was great.  Then this last trip to WDw she came with me and she brought me I think 3 bottles of it along with the face cream which I adore and the hand cream!  I swore just that stuff was going to put us over the weight limit on the plane!  

Ask the dr about singular.  It helped Kyle a bit.  I see you tried Zyrtec and Clairinex.  I so hate Zyrtec!  OMg it changed my little boy!!!!!  He was on it since he was about 18 months and the dr even upped his doesage as he got a bit older because it wasn't helping and the poor kid was on 10 mg at 3.5 along with 3 other meds for allergies etc.  then we took him off the other meds after we ended up having his tonsils removed because they where interfering with his breathing and just left him on zyrtec.  Well we were about to start testing him for learning disabilities around the same time some one suggested trying  another allergy med and OMG I had a different boy!  After some hard work on mine and his part he got to where he should be and now he is at the top of his class!  His ped said he had never seen such a server reaction to zyrtec!  He is truly a different kid!  I feel so guilty that I left him on it for so long thinking I was helping him and I was hurting him more then helping I come to find out!  Anyway he is better now and that s the important thing.  I just always like to tell people watch their child closely if they put them on zyrtec.  Nik was on it and didn't have any reaction but I won't let her take it any more.

Have you had her allergy tested?  

Oh and READ THE BOOKS!


----------



## HeatherSue

I have not dropped off the face of the earth!!!  
I just haven't had time to get online for more than a few minutes in the last couple of weeks.  I am really hoping to be able to catch up with all of my sewing friends really soon!!


----------



## minnie2

HeatherSue said:


> I have not dropped off the face of the earth!!!
> I just haven't had time to get online for more than a few minutes in the last couple of weeks.  I am really hoping to be able to catch up with all of my sewing friends really soon!!



You better!  I miss you!!!!!


----------



## karebear1

HeatherSue said:


> I have not dropped off the face of the earth!!!
> I just haven't had time to get online for more than a few minutes in the last couple of weeks.  I am really hoping to be able to catch up with all of my sewing friends really soon!!




She lives!!!


----------



## 3goofyboys

MaidMarian said:


> I've been meaning to post but wanted to wait until I had something to contribute.  With all the sewing I did for our last Disney trip, then for Christmas and then for my daughter's birthday-I was burned out.  But I think with the advent of Spring I'm inspired again.  Here's a couple of my latest projects.  I have to keep the momentum going-We have another Disney trip in May and I've got about 6 new outfits I want to make.  I only there were more hours in the day.



I love all your fabric!  Great job!


GoofyG said:


> If everyone could say prayers for Oklahoma!  We are having some MAJOR fires going on and neighborhoods burning.  There are alot of houses that have burned to the ground.  We had a neighborhood evacuated and some didn't even get to make it home to get their pets.  It's sad!


So scary!  Keeping everyone in my prayers


phins_jazy said:


> The bag I'm making is a big bag to cover the stroller and make it easier to transport.  But I'm thinking about making a bag for the back of the stroller for extra storage.  Hmm, I wonder if I can get that done by saturday too?


Duh, I now remember you mentioning that when you got the stroller.  Well, could anyone else that's made a hanging stroller bag post it?




3huskymom said:


> Hayleigh's newest dress for WDW.



So cute!


Wendy, I lost your quote, but I just made my nephews matching rompers.  For the newborn, I put in snaps because newborns need their diapers changed constantly and pulling the romper off would be a major pita.  But, for the 19 month old, I didn't do snaps because he doesn't need he diaper changed nearly as often and he can stand still while you pull off the romper.  I don't really like the look of the snaps so if I can go without them, I do.


----------



## livndisney

3goofyboys said:


> I love all your fabric!  Great job!
> 
> So scary!  Keeping everyone in my prayers
> 
> Duh, I now remember you mentioning that when you got the stroller.  Well, could anyone else that's made a hanging stroller bag post it?


 Do you mean like this:


----------



## roscoepc1

mrsmiller said:


> Thank you Crystal, for letting me know about the move
> 
> I have to say that I love all the outfits posted, the vida dresses
> just  beautiful, from the previous thread the new carla's dress is just too pretty!!! The castle bed It kind of make me sad that I do not have a little girl
> 
> I am getting a little too tired with all the sewing , between wedding dresses , invitations and  special request outfits from people wanting free sewing I am getting fed up
> 
> this is what i sent for littlewarriorsmom give
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did not have time to draw and cut patterns so I went simple tshirt dresses..
> 
> On the funny note I was thrown out of sewing class
> (I must be that bad!!!!1)
> 
> Linnette



How much fabric did you use?

I got a really cute Disfabric from Malaysia, but only got 1 yard....would that make two skirts? (two dds) I doubt it, right?

Wondering about skorts....


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Crystal, I made this one for Jenna.  When you print it out, flip it or print it backwards so when you iron it on the shirt it comes out right.  Does that make sense?  Tell her it is an Easter present to her from our family. 






It is good practice for me since I have take 3, count them, 3 classes but because of the injury each time I open photoshop it is like the first.  Then I had terrible issues with sizing.  But in the end, DH helped me and I got it done.

I saw a design by AMY on the DISign forum and there was art work so I started with her basic idea.  I would call it a CASE but don't know what they call it.  It is not my design.

I am more than happy to make other names as it is a learning experience for me.  Yes, the first one does say Wyoming.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for your tips on the Rompers - Im going to make one for a 3 month old - lots a diaper changes - so snaps, right? Boy that snap tape was  $$!! Do you alter the pattern in any way or ?????? start at one cuff go up and around and down the other leg??? Any pictures out there to show me???

Praying for those with severe weather!!!!


----------



## livndisney

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thanks for your tips on the Rompers - Im going to make one for a 3 month old - lots a diaper changes - so snaps, right? Boy that snap tape was  $$!! Do you alter the pattern in any way or ?????? start at one cuff go up and around and down the other leg??? Any pictures out there to show me???
> 
> Praying for those with severe weather!!!!



Wendy,

If your Joann's has the snap tape on the notions wall-it should be 50% off right now.


----------



## phins_jazy

livndisney said:


> Do you mean like this:



That's a cute stroller bag!  Did you use a pattern or just wing it?


----------



## livndisney

phins_jazy said:


> That's a cute stroller bag!  Did you use a pattern or just wing it?



No pattern, that is all original design.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

I AM IN MOURNING!!!!  My Walmart fabric dept is closing SNIFF SNIFF.  I went in today and spent $75 on fabric and will surly get more.  It is 50% off right now.  It is not marked yet---toay is the 1st day.  My friend at the sewing counter told me.


----------



## snubie

disneylovinfamily said:


> I AM IN MOURNING!!!!  My Walmart fabric dept is closing SNIFF SNIFF.  I went in today and spent $75 on fabric and will surly get more.  It is 50% off right now.  It is not marked yet---toay is the 1st day.  My friend at the sewing counter told me.



You are in York, right?  Which Walmart do you go to?  My MIL works at the one on East Market Street.


----------



## minnie2

MinnieVanMom said:


> Crystal, I made this one for Jenna.  When you print it out, flip it or print it backwards so when you iron it on the shirt it comes out right.  Does that make sense?  Tell her it is an Easter present to her from our family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is good practice for me since I have take 3, count them, 3 classes but because of the injury each time I open photoshop it is like the first.  Then I had terrible issues with sizing.  But in the end, DH helped me and I got it done.
> 
> I saw a design by AMY on the DISign forum and there was art work so I started with her basic idea.  I would call it a CASE but don't know what they call it.  It is not my design.
> 
> I am more than happy to make other names as it is a learning experience for me.  Yes, the first one does say Wyoming.


Great job!


----------



## lovesdumbo

MaidMarian said:


> I've been meaning to post but wanted to wait until I had something to contribute.  With all the sewing I did for our last Disney trip, then for Christmas and then for my daughter's birthday-I was burned out.  But I think with the advent of Spring I'm inspired again.  Here's a couple of my latest projects.  I have to keep the momentum going-We have another Disney trip in May and I've got about 6 new outfits I want to make.  I only there were more hours in the day.


Those are wonderful!  I love all your fabric combinations!



mirandag819 said:


> Thanks, I will try that pattern first! And thanks that is very sweet. This is our 2nd tour, but first since DD was born (I got pregnant like the day he came home last time), he is a reservist and has been gone 5 months already just in the states and headed for Iraq last week. It has been really tough on DD, she is such a Daddy's girl...... but thank you for the sweet offer and words of encouragement.






GoofyG said:


> If everyone could say prayers for Oklahoma!  We are having some MAJOR fires going on and neighborhoods burning.  There are alot of houses that have burned to the ground.  We had a neighborhood evacuated and some didn't even get to make it home to get their pets.  It's sad!


How scary!  Lots of prayers for OK!




PrincessKell said:


> Well that was fun! and quick and easy. I just finished this dress for Georgia. Tomorrow its the first great Teddy Bear Day. They get to bring their Favorite Teddy bear and book to school. They will be reading to their bears. I asked Georgia if she wanted a dress and sure enough she did. haha So we went and found this fabric.  Not what I had in mind, but they didn't have much fabric with funky cute bears on them. Lots of baby sleep stuff. We found this and Georgia said it was perfect because they are reading. hehe which she is right!   She will wear it with the red leggins under and boots.


So cute and so perfect!



3huskymom said:


> Hayleigh's newest dress for WDW.


So cute!  Where did you find that fabric?




livndisney said:


> Do you mean like this:


Cool!!!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Crystal, I made this one for Jenna.  When you print it out, flip it or print it backwards so when you iron it on the shirt it comes out right.  Does that make sense?  Tell her it is an Easter present to her from our family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is good practice for me since I have take 3, count them, 3 classes but because of the injury each time I open photoshop it is like the first.  Then I had terrible issues with sizing.  But in the end, DH helped me and I got it done.
> 
> I saw a design by AMY on the DISign forum and there was art work so I started with her basic idea.  I would call it a CASE but don't know what they call it.  It is not my design.
> 
> I am more than happy to make other names as it is a learning experience for me.  Yes, the first one does say Wyoming.


That is really cool!  I tried photoshop once and couldn't do anything with it!


----------



## TBGOES2DISNEY

mrsmiller said:


> On the funny note I was thrown out of sewing classLinnette



Love the dresses!  I wish I was talented enough to get thrown out of a sewing class!    There aren't any classes even offered around here, though.



3huskymom said:


> Hayleigh's newest dress for WDW.


Everyone is so talented (speaking to those I didn't quote too)!  I can't wait until I make my first dress.  Love this fabric!



livndisney said:


>


So cute!  Love the fabric too.

How do you change pics to thumbnails when quoting?

TB


----------



## SallyfromDE

3huskymom said:


> Hayleigh's newest dress for WDW.



How Cute she is! I've never seen this fabric. Great job! 



livndisney said:


> Do you mean like this:



I bought a plastic Nemo shower curtain for $5 at 5Below, thinking to do something like this or a carry bag. We had a clear bag last year, and they just wave you through security.


----------



## Jennia

PrincessKell said:


> Well that was fun! and quick and easy. I just finished this dress for Georgia. Tomorrow its the first great Teddy Bear Day. They get to bring their Favorite Teddy bear and book to school. They will be reading to their bears. I asked Georgia if she wanted a dress and sure enough she did. haha So we went and found this fabric.  Not what I had in mind, but they didn't have much fabric with funky cute bears on them. Lots of baby sleep stuff. We found this and Georgia said it was perfect because they are reading. hehe which she is right!   She will wear it with the red leggins under and boots.



So cute, that is adorable fabric! 



MaidMarian said:


> I've been meaning to post but wanted to wait until I had something to contribute.  With all the sewing I did for our last Disney trip, then for Christmas and then for my daughter's birthday-I was burned out.  But I think with the advent of Spring I'm inspired again.  Here's a couple of my latest projects.  I have to keep the momentum going-We have another Disney trip in May and I've got about 6 new outfits I want to make.  I only there were more hours in the day.



Very nice, they look like the stuff that sells for lots of $$$ on etsy!



3huskymom said:


> Hayleigh's newest dress for WDW.



Neat fabric, I've never seen that one before!


----------



## Tracie

MinnieVanMom said:


> I saw this on the Disigners but wanted to make one myself.  Of course with my severe TBI opening Photoshop was like doing it for the first time....again.  It was extremely frustrating!
> 
> But this is what I made, it is not as good the person who made the first one but I did my best.



I think you did a good job!  I love doing the word fills

Hey and no fair moving while I was working overnights!  I thought everyone was gone are busy sewing for Easter!

Tracie


----------



## disneylovinfamily

snubie said:


> You are in York, right?  Which Walmart do you go to?  My MIL works at the one on East Market Street.



Yup--that is the one I go to!  Small world!  Does she work in the fabric department?  If so, what is her name?  I know most of the ladies in there.  Dana was working today and she was the one that told me the sad news


----------



## snubie

disneylovinfamily said:


> Yup--that is the one I go to!  Small world!  Does she work in the fabric department?  If so, what is her name?  I know most of the ladies in there.  Dana was working today and she was the one that told me the sad news



MIL works either front end or jewelery.  I may have to ask her to go with me to get the sales and possibly her discount.  We will be driving down that way next weekend to visit the IL's for a few days.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Sorry to be posting hog but I just learned how to do something else with help from Dom who makes the Star Wars shirts.  He taught me how to place a character or picture into each letter.






Ok, back to more names.  This is a blast and if anyone would like their name please just let me know as I need the practice.


----------



## disneymomof1

Ok, I am starting on the charmy euro skirt from you can make this. I need two charm packs for the skirt, now here is the stupid question, would you guys wash your charm packs first, I just hate the idea of washing and ironing 66 pieces of fabric.  Thanks !!


----------



## jessesgirl

Hello everyone! I am new here , I have only been a member a few days and I figured I should introduce myself. My name is Kenderly, I have been sewing for years although I still feel like a novice as I have alot to learn. I have two girls and a baby on the way that is due in November. We are a big time Disney loving family and go every year! I am right now in the planning process of making my girls cutesy outfits for our Disney World trip in July. I look forward to meeting new people here !


----------



## Tracie

snubie said:


> MIL works either front end or jewelery.  I may have to ask her to go with me to get the sales and possibly her discount.  We will be driving down that way next weekend to visit the IL's for a few days.



We do not get our discount on clearance items.

Tracie


----------



## billwendy

MinnieVanMom said:


> Sorry to be posting hog but I just learned how to do something else with help from Dom who makes the Star Wars shirts.  He taught me how to place a character or picture into each letter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, back to more names.  This is a blast and if anyone would like their name please just let me know as I need the practice.



April- IM in a pinch - any chance you'd want to try JAMES with Curious George in the letters? Im making him some pants, and they are bright blue, yellow and red.....if not, totally okay!!!

How do you get the letters to have that look of depth?


----------



## PrincessKell

3huskymom said:


> Hayleigh's newest dress for WDW.



that is super cute. I love that fabric. 



jessesgirl said:


> Hello everyone! I am new here , I have only been a member a few days and I figured I should introduce myself. My name is Kenderly, I have been sewing for years although I still feel like a novice as I have alot to learn. I have two girls and a baby on the way that is due in November. We are a big time Disney loving family and go every year! I am right now in the planning process of making my girls cutesy outfits for our Disney World trip in July. I look forward to meeting new people here !



Hi and Welcome! This place is just as addictive as sewing. Im tellin ya these ladies (and Tom) are the greatest!  We would love to see your creations!  You will love it here.


----------



## PrincessKell

Ok here is Peach in her Teddy bear dress with her bear "Mr. Teddy Martin Griffin" . haha  Now Im off to make her Easter dress before her dad picks her up after school!


----------



## bclydia

disneymomof1 said:


> Ok, I am starting on the charmy euro skirt from you can make this. I need two charm packs for the skirt, now here is the stupid question, would you guys wash your charm packs first, I just hate the idea of washing and ironing 66 pieces of fabric.  Thanks !!



*No, don't wash them first.  They are all cut and they will fray.  You'll lose a bunch of  your fabric and seam allowance to fraying.  Just sew 'em up, as is.*

So many lovely things posted.  I need to go back and quote and comment on them.  Will try to find time later!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Wendy,

Let me go find the wallpaper and I will do it this week!  Thank you for giving me a project to practice.  No promises on it being great but I will my very best.
You are sweet to ask and trust me to do this.

BTW, how is our little man Daniel doing lately?  He is such a good fighter!  Let him know we pray and believe he will be better.  Does he want a shirt?


----------



## 3huskymom

I found the Pooh fabric at our Hancock fabrics.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

PrincessKell said:


> Ok here is Peach in her Teddy bear dress with her bear "Mr. Teddy Martin Griffin" . haha  Now Im off to make her Easter dress before her dad picks her up after school!




Awww, she is adorable and great job on the dress.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

snubie said:


> MIL works either front end or jewelery.  I may have to ask her to go with me to get the sales and possibly her discount.  We will be driving down that way next weekend to visit the IL's for a few days.



That's cool!  Hopefully I won't have bought all the fabric by then   I am freaking out!  I need to go get more, I think.  What a drive!  Be careful!


jessesgirl said:


> Hello everyone! I am new here , I have only been a member a few days and I figured I should introduce myself. My name is Kenderly, I have been sewing for years although I still feel like a novice as I have alot to learn. I have two girls and a baby on the way that is due in November. We are a big time Disney loving family and go every year! I am right now in the planning process of making my girls cutesy outfits for our Disney World trip in July. I look forward to meeting new people here !



Welcome to this addiction!  Try youcanmakethis.com for some great patterns!  I learned to sew completely from that site and a little instruction from DH's seamstress aunt and now I have a business sewing custom clothes.


----------



## Jennia

Here's the doll dress I finished for dd last night. I used  the scrap material from one of the skirts I'd made for her during our Nov trip.


----------



## SallyfromDE

jessesgirl said:


> Hello everyone! I am new here , I have only been a member a few days and I figured I should introduce myself. My name is Kenderly, I have been sewing for years although I still feel like a novice as I have alot to learn. I have two girls and a baby on the way that is due in November. We are a big time Disney loving family and go every year! I am right now in the planning process of making my girls cutesy outfits for our Disney World trip in July. I look forward to meeting new people here !



Glad to meet you and looking forward to seeing your creations!


----------



## jmrdavis99

minnie2 said:


> I see you tried Zyrtec and Clairinex.  I so hate Zyrtec!  OMg it changed my little boy!!!!!  He was on it since he was about 18 months and the dr even upped his doesage as he got a bit older because it wasn't helping and the poor kid was on 10 mg at 3.5 along with 3 other meds for allergies etc.  then we took him off the other meds after we ended up having his tonsils removed because they where interfering with his breathing and just left him on zyrtec.  Well we were about to start testing him for learning disabilities around the same time some one suggested trying  another allergy med and OMG I had a different boy!



We had a similar experience with Zyrtec.  Luckily I wasn't giving it to him everyday (even though I was supposed to, I just gave it to him when his symptoms were really bad).  When I mentioned to the pediatrician that he was a different child when taking Zyrtec, he said that his son had the same reaction!  HELLO!!??!, why are you prescribing it then?


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

jessesgirl said:


> Hello everyone! I am new here , I have only been a member a few days and I figured I should introduce myself. My name is Kenderly, I have been sewing for years although I still feel like a novice as I have alot to learn. I have two girls and a baby on the way that is due in November. We are a big time Disney loving family and go every year! I am right now in the planning process of making my girls cutesy outfits for our Disney World trip in July. I look forward to meeting new people here !



  Can't wait to see what you come up with!  And may I say, you are my hero for doing WDW in JULY...pregnant!!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Parents of kiddos with allergies:  I've done the Zyrtec thing and didn't love it either.  We have found the Benedryl Allergy/Sinus works for Aisling's allergy headaches BUT it knocks her out.  She's going to camp in June and we are trying to figure out what to give her.  I'm going to try Alavert (which is the exact same thing as Claritin)...has anyone tried either for their kiddos?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Wendy, Here you go.  Please tell me if you want me to change the drop shadow colour or the picture in the J.  I will fix it to what you want.  

Thanks for the practice!


----------



## 3goofyboys

livndisney said:


> Do you mean like this:



Yep, EXACTLY like that!  That is awesome.  I don't know if I'm talented enough to just wing it, how hard was it?



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thanks for your tips on the Rompers - Im going to make one for a 3 month old - lots a diaper changes - so snaps, right? Boy that snap tape was  $$!! Do you alter the pattern in any way or ?????? start at one cuff go up and around and down the other leg??? Any pictures out there to show me???
> 
> Praying for those with severe weather!!!!


The pattern I used was set up for snaps, so no alterations.  I did just take the snap tape up the legs.  If you end up hating snap tape (I do), I've used regular snaps, but you have to double up the fabric and I always put interfacing between the layers.  



SallyfromDE said:


> I bought a plastic Nemo shower curtain for $5 at 5Below, thinking to do something like this or a carry bag. We had a clear bag last year, and they just wave you through security.


This is a great idea!  My Joann's has plastic Pooh table cloth material (just like a shower curtain) that I could make one out of.  How hard was it to sew with the plastic?


----------



## jessica52877

I have given Dallas Claritin and it seems to do nothing for him (also tried the generic brands). I don't think I have tried Zyrtec yet but I usually just give him Benedryl before going outside or to school. That seems to work best but it doesn't make him sleepy or hyper like I know it does lots of others.


----------



## pixiefrnd

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Parents of kiddos with allergies:  I've done the Zyrtec thing and didn't love it either.  We have found the Benedryl Allergy/Sinus works for Aisling's allergy headaches BUT it knocks her out.  She's going to camp in June and we are trying to figure out what to give her.  I'm going to try Alavert (which is the exact same thing as Claritin)...has anyone tried either for their kiddos?



I haven't tried the over the counter stuff for my dd due to other med. she is on but she takes Singulair 4 months out of the year and I love it, no noticeable side affects at all.  We did Zyrtec also, and hated it.


----------



## pixiefrnd

This is a sleep set I made for my 7 year old's best friend.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

tanyaandallie said:


> I love the buzz shirt!  Where did you find the fabric?  I'm going to head out fabric shopping this weekend!  The trip is closing in and I need to get moving.



I got the fabric at Joanns quite a while ago.  Wish I had bought more!



PrincessKell said:


> That outfit is so cute. and those two are adorable!





my*2*angels said:


> That came out GREAT!  Soo cute and I love the pic of them together! So Sweet!





minnie2 said:


> The dress is cute but not as cute as the 2 of them hugging!  I love brother sister moments like that!!!!!





lovesdumbo said:


> Cute skirt!  Love the Buzz shirt too!



Thanks everyone.  Don't let that picture of them hugging each other fool you...they can be nice to each other, and be sweet to each other but they also fight over toys, and scream at each other a lot!



kstgelais4 said:


>



I love your Vida Easter dresses!!!



disneylovinfamily said:


>



Wow..I love the Sleeping Beauty dress...and the bright colors!



disneylovinfamily said:


>



Love Thomas...my ds loves THomas!!




twob4him said:


> OK, 7 is definately an improvement on 17 or whatever I drove in on last time...thanks for leaving the lights on! I am going to go back and read everything now....just wanted to say....
> 
> 
> Its Spring Break!!!!!



Enjoy your Spring Break!  My kids already had theirs couple weeks ago.




mrsmiller said:


>



They are going to love it!  I love T-shirt dresses.





MaidMarian said:


>



Beautiful dresses, and I love the fabric that you used for all of them!



GoofyG said:


> If everyone could say prayers for Oklahoma!  We are having some MAJOR fires going on and neighborhoods burning.  There are alot of houses that have burned to the ground.  We had a neighborhood evacuated and some didn't even get to make it home to get their pets.  It's sad!



Saying a prayer for everyone there!



3huskymom said:


> Hayleigh's newest dress for WDW.




I love that Pooh Bear fabric. I have never seen it before.




disneymomof1 said:


> Ok, I am starting on the charmy euro skirt from you can make this. I need two charm packs for the skirt, now here is the stupid question, would you guys wash your charm packs first, I just hate the idea of washing and ironing 66 pieces of fabric.  Thanks !!



I would say not to wash it.  I bought some fat quarters, and threw them in the wash and by the time it was done, it was no longer fat quarters!!  They edges all frayed, and the size was much smaller than fat quarters.



PrincessKell said:


>



That is a cute bear outfit.



Jennia said:


>



Very cute!  Dd has been asking for matching outfits for her doll.


----------



## livndisney

3goofyboys said:


> Yep, EXACTLY like that!  That is awesome.  I don't know if I'm talented enough to just wing it, how hard was it?
> 
> 
> This is a great idea!  My Joann's has plastic Pooh table cloth material (just like a shower curtain) that I could make one out of.  How hard was it to sew with the plastic?



The first one I made was "challenging" lots of trial and error. 


I will say one of the big reasons I did not use plastic, is that plastic is not "forgiving" when you stich in the wrong place. If you have to tear out a seam the holes remain. Also I learned sewing on plastic is "hard" on the machine. I have made raincoats for the AG dolls and had to change needles after every one and oil quite a bit. It CAN be done, but it is quite different than sewing with fabric.


----------



## Flea

oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh EXCITING STUFF..... We booked our accommodation yesterday - its all real now. We ARE going to Disneyland. I had this moment when I was on hold to Hojo's and they had some disney music and I almost cried. After I got off the phone I did a little excited dance and I had the girls dancing around with me yelling "woohoo we are going to disneyland "  well Em just yelled woohoo but danced all the same  So....if I'm good I should be starting to make some outfits for the trip.



I missed the move as been busy sewing pettiskirts. Will take some pictures later as just finished them last night.

Since I have DH home for a day or two over the easter break I might do some sewing for my girls. I'm thinking Easy fit pants and maybe a portrait peasant top. And if I'm really motivated I might sew up some merino raglan tops since it's coming into winter now and we are really noticing the chill factor.


Now time to catch up and see what all you lovely ladies have been up to.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Hi all...just a quick note...it is about to strom here...I HATE storms...anyway...allergies...

Poor Patrick, my middle baby is a walking allergy!  He was born with terrible exzema and we still firght it now.  When he was about 5 he developed allergies.  I am a no medicine type of girl...weird that way!  But when we moved in 2007 it nearly killed me to watch him suffer.  We tried to stay with just the benedryl...wiped him out (it does me too) so we went to the doctor.  He started him on zyrtek...yes he was a different kid...but it was not a bad type...it was GREAT!  He had energy for the first time in forever.  Then as the seasons changed we have had to adjust his meds.  He now takes singulair, nasonex and zyrtek (store brand).  He gets a cough medicine in the first month of serious pollen becuse his mucus gets so thick.  But now, he is great!  He only takes the meds for about 4 months out of the year and when we go visit my parents in the winter (they have wood heat and a cat).  And, his exzema is getting better...my doctor and I both agree that the meds help him a ton.  

I do feel for anybody watching a little one battle these things...it breaks my heart to see him suffer and he really is a grump when it is bothering him.


----------



## froggy33

pixiefrnd said:


> I haven't tried the over the counter stuff for my dd due to other med. she is on but she takes Singulair 4 months out of the year and I love it, no noticeable side affects at all.  We did Zyrtec also, and hated it.



I am obviously a lot older than all your kiddos, but I have pretty crazy fall allergies that I developed when I was 13.  I went through the Claritin and Allegra and over the counter, which all worked for a while, but now the only thing that works for me is Flonase (or whatever type you take through your nose).  It usually clears me right up and even takes care of the itchy eyes.  Sometimes I only have to take it for a few days and I am good for the season.  I will say that sometimes I get a bit of a sore throat from drainage, but never bad.  Of course, I have no idea if or at what age you can give this type of med, but maybe it's worth a shot.  Good luck!!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

froggy33 said:


> I am obviously a lot older than all your kiddos, but I have pretty crazy fall allergies that I developed when I was 13.  I went through the Claritin and Allegra and over the counter, which all worked for a while, but now the only thing that works for me is Flonase (or whatever type you take through your nose).  It usually clears me right up and even takes care of the itchy eyes.  Sometimes I only have to take it for a few days and I am good for the season.  I will say that sometimes I get a bit of a sore throat from drainage, but never bad.  Of course, I have no idea if or at what age you can give this type of med, but maybe it's worth a shot.  Good luck!!



I take flonase too...and you are right I get a slight sore throat after I take it, but it works.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Jennia said:


> Here's the doll dress I finished for dd last night. I used  the scrap material from one of the skirts I'd made for her during our Nov trip.


So cute!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Wendy, Here you go.  Please tell me if you want me to change the drop shadow colour or the picture in the J.  I will fix it to what you want.
> 
> Thanks for the practice!


How cute!



pixiefrnd said:


> This is a sleep set I made for my 7 year old's best friend.


Cute!  I bet she LOVES it!


----------



## 3goofyboys

froggy33 said:


> I am obviously a lot older than all your kiddos, but I have pretty crazy fall allergies that I developed when I was 13.  I went through the Claritin and Allegra and over the counter, which all worked for a while, but now the only thing that works for me is Flonase (or whatever type you take through your nose).  It usually clears me right up and even takes care of the itchy eyes.  Sometimes I only have to take it for a few days and I am good for the season.  I will say that sometimes I get a bit of a sore throat from drainage, but never bad.  Of course, I have no idea if or at what age you can give this type of med, but maybe it's worth a shot.  Good luck!!



My DS is 20 months old and has been on Flonase for about a year, so it can be given to infants.  He has exzema, environmental allergies, and asthma poor guy!  We've found the Flonase helps a ton and we haven't seen any real side effects.


----------



## billwendy

MinnieVanMom said:


> Wendy, Here you go.  Please tell me if you want me to change the drop shadow colour or the picture in the J.  I will fix it to what you want.
> 
> Thanks for the practice!




April!!! Its PERFECT!!! Exactly how I was pictureing it!!! you did an AWESOME JOB!!! James will love it!!

Thank you so much, Wendy


----------



## livndisney

3goofyboys said:


> My DS is 20 months old and has been on Flonase for about a year, so it can be given to infants.  He has exzema, environmental allergies, and asthma poor guy!  We've found the Flonase helps a ton and we haven't seen any real side effects.



Ooh, Flonase is helping with his environemental allergies? May I ask what specifically he is allergic too?


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone,

Question for those who purchase girls swim suits....

1. How do the Gymboree rashguard suits fit? Elizabeth is a solid 6x - 53lbs, maybe a little taller than average....I saw some of the rashguard tankini suits on ebay, and was wondering if they provide full coverage (no showing belly) or run big or run small?????

2. Any chance that ANYONE has found the purple princess rash guard from the Disney store from last year in a medium?????

Thanks, Wendy


----------



## livndisney

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Question for those who purchase girls swim suits....
> 
> 1. How do the Gymboree rashguard suits fit? Elizabeth is a solid 6x - 53lbs, maybe a little taller than average....I saw some of the rashguard tankini suits on ebay, and was wondering if they provide full coverage (no showing belly) or run big or run small?????
> 
> 2. Any chance that ANYONE has found the purple princess rash guard from the Disney store from last year in a medium?????
> 
> Thanks, Wendy



Morgan is tall and thin and the Gymboree rashguards fit her loosely. She HATES her belly to show. I bought her size 8. She is 49 inches tall (all leg and torso) and weights 45 pounds.


----------



## PrincessKell

WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! I didn't get to finish Georgia's Easter dress her dad was here early to pick her up, and I am watching my room mates daughter and spent so much time correcting her behaviors this morning. Im so upset about it! OH well... Im gonna finish it, I asked him if he would meet me somewhere tomorrow so she can have it.  

and my darn needle broke on me again!  Ok back to sewing... Vent over


----------



## SallyfromDE

3goofyboys said:


> Yep, EXACTLY like that!  That is awesome.  I don't know if I'm talented enough to just wing it, how hard was it?
> 
> 
> The pattern I used was set up for snaps, so no alterations.  I did just take the snap tape up the legs.  If you end up hating snap tape (I do), I've used regular snaps, but you have to double up the fabric and I always put interfacing between the layers.
> 
> 
> This is a great idea!  My Joann's has plastic Pooh table cloth material (just like a shower curtain) that I could make one out of.  How hard was it to sew with the plastic?



It's not easy, but there are a few things we do that helps. If your making a seam, you can using seam binding to cover it, then the foot doesn't drag on the plastic. The other thing is to put a sheet of tissue paper between the foot and the plastic.  I think you can use a walking foot, but it leaves marks on the plastic. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## billwendy

livndisney said:


> Morgan is tall and thin and the Gymboree rashguards fit her loosely. She HATES her belly to show. I bought her size 8. She is 49 inches tall (all leg and torso) and weights 45 pounds.



Cindee - thank you so much - do the bottoms stay up well on Morgan? Elizabeth does mostly ocean swimming where the waves are knocking her around.....Im thinking i should do an 8 if you did an 8?????? Thanks so much!!! I dont know if Elizabeth likes her belly to show or not, but Aunt Wendy DOES NOT!!!!!!


----------



## livndisney

billwendy said:


> Cindee - thank you so much - do the bottoms stay up well on Morgan? Elizabeth does mostly ocean swimming where the waves are knocking her around.....Im thinking i should do an 8 if you did an 8?????? Thanks so much!!! I dont know if Elizabeth likes her belly to show or not, but Aunt Wendy DOES NOT!!!!!!



The bottoms are loose- I just run a seam on the sides-takes 2 minutes LOL


----------



## billwendy

livndisney said:


> The bottoms are loose- a just run a seam on the sides-takes 2 minutes LOL



good idea - 

Oh NO!! the size 8 is gone now on EBAY - grrrrrrrrrrrrr.....is the Fashion Flower line from last year?


----------



## livndisney

billwendy said:


> good idea -
> 
> Oh NO!! the size 8 is gone now on EBAY - grrrrrrrrrrrrr.....is the Fashion Flower line from last year?



If it is this one- it is available in an 8 on the website
http://www.gymboree.com/shop/dept_i...586&bmUID=1239407729118&productSizeSelected=0


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Great group of Vidas.  I really like the cross idea.  Lovely thought.  I am about 40 pages behind on the last thread, but figured I'd catch up here first.  I know it's early, but Happy Easter to everyone!


----------



## billwendy

livndisney said:


> If it is this one- it is available in an 8 on the website
> http://www.gymboree.com/shop/dept_i...586&bmUID=1239407729118&productSizeSelected=0



YES THAT IS THE ONE!!! ooohhhh they have it in a 3 too for Hannah (is this the same as 3T?) Its easier to keep track of them on the beach when they match....are there any coupons/discount codes out there? What are gym bucks????

THANKS!!!
Wendy


----------



## livndisney

billwendy said:


> YES THAT IS THE ONE!!! ooohhhh they have it in a 3 too for Hannah (is this the same as 3T?) Its easier to keep track of them on the beach when they match....are there any coupons/discount codes out there? What are gym bucks????
> 
> THANKS!!!
> Wendy



http://www.gymboree.com/our_company...T<>prd_id=845524445979280&bmUID=1239408995226

I don't have a code right now.... You can google for a code.

If you have a store local to you- you can call and see if they have the suits in stock.

Size chart for the 3/3T question:http://www.gymboree.com/our_company...d=845524445979280&bmUID=1239409002631#babyapp


And they have accesories LOL (Morgan's favorite word this week LOL)


----------



## jessica52877

I am slow to answer about the stroller bags. But I saw Cindee's in person and it was awesome! I took some close up photos so I could make one (someday). I keep thinking that at 6 we can ditch the stroller. The only place we use it is disney but Dallas sleeps in it every day!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

PrincessKell said:


> WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! I didn't get to finish Georgia's Easter dress her dad was here early to pick her up, and I am watching my room mates daughter and spent so much time correcting her behaviors this morning. Im so upset about it! OH well... Im gonna finish it, I asked him if he would meet me somewhere tomorrow so she can have it.
> 
> and my darn needle broke on me again!  Ok back to sewing... Vent over



I am so sorry you didn't get the dress done but it sounds like you have a good plan to get it to her.  I hope the ex will meet with you and Georgia can get the beautiful dress.  Girl, you have so much on your plate to watch another child with behavior issues.  You must be a saint  Don't overextend yourself and prayers for you.


----------



## livndisney

jessica52877 said:


> I am slow to answer about the stroller bags. But I saw Cindee's in person and it was awesome! I took some close up photos so I could make one (someday). I keep thinking that at 6 we can ditch the stroller. The only place we use it is disney but Dallas sleeps in it every day!



Thank you for the kind words, but don't be too quick to think 6 is stoller ditch age LOL. Morgan is 8 and still likes her stroller at Epcot LOL.


----------



## disneymommieof2

Hey everyone! 
We had an easter egg hunt at the house today with some friends and their kids. Everyone had a great time. Dh gave all the kids a ride on the trailer pulled by the the four wheeler. I think that was their favorite part. 

I also finished some AK outfits. So here they are...


----------



## jessesgirl

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Can't wait to see what you come up with!  And may I say, you are my hero for doing WDW in JULY...pregnant!!!



LOL thank you so much ! I need to get busy making stuff for the trip I think I am on creative overload I have so much I want to  make that I dont know what I should make LOL.. I need to come up with something for Animal Kingdom and narrow down the other 30 ideas I have to just 3 or 4 ..


----------



## jessesgirl

Thanks for all the warm welcomes! It is taking forever to quote anyone so I am just doing it here . LOL As soon as I figure out how to post pictures I will post a few things that I have made in the past. ")


----------



## Tracie

MinnieVanMom said:


> Wendy, Here you go.  Please tell me if you want me to change the drop shadow colour or the picture in the J.  I will fix it to what you want.
> 
> Thanks for the practice!



Great job! If eveytime you go on photoshop is like the first time you are doing great for your first time!

Tracie


----------



## karamat

Wow - I finally made it here... on page 15!



my*2*angels said:


> Does anyone know if this fabric comes in yellow?


I _think_ I saw some today at JoAnns.  If you need some, let me know and I'll stop back by there.



disneymomof1 said:


> Ok, I am starting on the charmy euro skirt from you can make this. I need two charm packs for the skirt, now here is the stupid question, would you guys wash your charm packs first, I just hate the idea of washing and ironing 66 pieces of fabric.  Thanks !!


I was one that ALWAYS washed my fabrics before using them.  Then when the charm squares and jelly rolls came out I asked my local quilt shop about washing (afraid I'd lose too much fabric and didn't want to iron all those squares.) - they said that with the "quilt shop quality" fabrics you really don't need to wash them first.  Now I don't wash my quilt fabrics if I'm only using stuff from the major lines (Moda, Free Spirit, etc.) but I wash any yardage I'm using for clothing.

_For those that still have fabric departments in WalMart... I'm on the lookout for some flannel like the Minnie Dot we all love so much... either with a red or pink background.  I would be sooooo appreciative if anyone could help me out!_


----------



## lovesdumbo

disneymommieof2 said:


> Hey everyone!
> We had an easter egg hunt at the house today with some friends and their kids. Everyone had a great time. Dh gave all the kids a ride on the trailer pulled by the the four wheeler. I think that was their favorite part.
> 
> I also finished some AK outfits. So here they are...



Adorable!


----------



## jessica52877

livndisney said:


> Thank you for the kind words, but don't be too quick to think 6 is stoller ditch age LOL. Morgan is 8 and still likes her stroller at Epcot LOL.



I am so glad I have stroller supporters on here! I really enjoy having it with us and I do think it will get to the point where I can bring it less and less. We leave it parked alot at some of the parks (NOT epcot though!).


----------



## 3goofyboys

Flea said:


> oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh EXCITING STUFF..... We booked our accommodation yesterday - its all real now. We ARE going to Disneyland. I had this moment when I was on hold to Hojo's and they had some disney music and I almost cried. After I got off the phone I did a little excited dance and I had the girls dancing around with me yelling "woohoo we are going to disneyland "  well Em just yelled woohoo but danced all the same  So....if I'm good I should be starting to make some outfits for the trip.
> 
> 
> 
> I missed the move as been busy sewing pettiskirts. Will take some pictures later as just finished them last night.
> 
> Since I have DH home for a day or two over the easter break I might do some sewing for my girls. I'm thinking Easy fit pants and maybe a portrait peasant top. And if I'm really motivated I might sew up some merino raglan tops since it's coming into winter now and we are really noticing the chill factor.
> 
> 
> Now time to catch up and see what all you lovely ladies have been up to.


Hurray, hurray, hurray !  It's so exciting to book a trip!



livndisney said:


> Ooh, Flonase is helping with his environemental allergies? May I ask what specifically he is allergic too?


His primary allergies are pollen, weeds, and grasses.  So we battle it most hard core in the summer, but we still have to give him the Flonase in the winter or those darn allergies act up and he is very prone to asthma attacks. 



SallyfromDE said:


> It's not easy, but there are a few things we do that helps. If your making a seam, you can using seam binding to cover it, then the foot doesn't drag on the plastic. The other thing is to put a sheet of tissue paper between the foot and the plastic.  I think you can use a walking foot, but it leaves marks on the plastic.
> 
> Hope this helps.


I think I'll give it a try.  The plastic is on clearance for $3 a yard right now and I think next week Joanns is putting all their red-tag stuff 50% off.  I figure at $1.50 a yard, If I don't like the way it's turning out, I'll trash it!  Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## vargas17

billwendy said:


> YES THAT IS THE ONE!!! ooohhhh they have it in a 3 too for Hannah (is this the same as 3T?) Its easier to keep track of them on the beach when they match....are there any coupons/discount codes out there? What are gym bucks????
> 
> THANKS!!!
> Wendy




Let me know if you can't get it.  I work at Gymboree and would be glad to check and see if my store has them.  I work tomorrow for new line so i will check back before then.

krissy


----------



## teresajoy

jessica52877 said:


> Hey Guys! I wanted to update everyone and let you know that Becca is still in the hospital recovering from brain surgery. She is on day 60 something now. Seems like it has been forever!
> 
> I would love it if we could start another round of cards or pictures the kids drew for her. I bet it would really lift her spirits!
> 
> And Jakob's Mom - Dmbfan - has started her trip report. She has posted a ton of cute pictures of Jakob and Hannah! Go check them all out! Sounds like they had a great trip!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=31223830&posted=1#post31223830



Mandy has said that it is best to send things directly to the Ronald McDonald house, rather than the hospital. It is easier for the hospital to lose things. So, if anyone has the Ronald McDonald House address, they are at the same place. 


It's too late to quote everyone, but there were some really cute things posted today!!! And, welcome to the newbies!!! 

Someone asked about making the pictures into thumbnails. If you go back to the first post of this thread, there are directions. 

And someone asked about Carla's PRECIOUS DRESS. It is SO easy to put together!!! You can absolutely do it!!! Carla explains everything and always shows you the easiest way to do things!!! This pattern is SOOOO much better than any commercial pattern out there! Give it a try, you won't be sorry.


----------



## billwendy

vargas17 said:


> Let me know if you can't get it.  I work at Gymboree and would be glad to check and see if my store has them.  I work tomorrow for new line so i will check back before then.
> 
> krissy



Awww  = that is so sweet of you!!! I see that I can get them for 16.99 online and someone else gave me a 20% off coupon - do you think I should check my store? Would it be any cheaper there? Im really hoping the rash guard top will be long enough to cover the girls tummies -at the beach they are always bending over and playing in the sand - I want them to stay covered - do you think these will fit the bill????

Thanks a Million!!
Wendy


----------



## jessesgirl

Ok I am making a pleated pageant skirt for someone and I am having the darndest time figuring out how to put this waist band on and the pattern did not come with instructions just the pattern pieces(I bought it online it is a pageant wardrobe pattern set) Can anyone offer any tips? Tutorials? I have to have this thing done this week so the little girl will get it on time to wear in her pageant.


----------



## Flea

Ok here are the pettiskirts I sewed this week. They actually came together really quickly but I just had limited sewing time due to sick kids and having to run around for mum (who hurt her ankle so needed a chauffeur  ) I actually took photos as I was making them too so hopefully will be able to finish off my tutorial shortly 

Testing the twirl factor





Ruffles ruffles everywhere






mmmmmm catfood (she was actually giving it to the cat and not eating it - for once)





oh and this one just because Izzy has the scariest eyes - but it still makes me laugh (mean mummy)







Tonight I've sewn 2 pairs of pants - they just need elastic in them but I forgot to measure the girls before bedtime so I'll do so in the morning. I've also finished off a couple of tutus  so feeling like i've had a productive week


----------



## minnie2

MinnieVanMom said:


> Sorry to be posting hog but I just learned how to do something else with help from Dom who makes the Star Wars shirts.  He taught me how to place a character or picture into each letter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, back to more names.  This is a blast and if anyone would like their name please just let me know as I need the practice.


You are doing a great Job April!!!!



jessesgirl said:


> Hello everyone! I am new here , I have only been a member a few days and I figured I should introduce myself. My name is Kenderly, I have been sewing for years although I still feel like a novice as I have alot to learn. I have two girls and a baby on the way that is due in November. We are a big time Disney loving family and go every year! I am right now in the planning process of making my girls cutesy outfits for our Disney World trip in July. I look forward to meeting new people here !


Welcome!  



PrincessKell said:


> Ok here is Peach in her Teddy bear dress with her bear "Mr. Teddy Martin Griffin" . haha  Now Im off to make her Easter dress before her dad picks her up after school!


How cute!  I love that Mr Teddy Griffin!  Did you make him?



Jennia said:


> Here's the doll dress I finished for dd last night. I used  the scrap material from one of the skirts I'd made for her during our Nov trip.


Pretty!  I need to make Nikki's AG dolls some little sumer dresses



jmrdavis99 said:


> We had a similar experience with Zyrtec.  Luckily I wasn't giving it to him everyday (even though I was supposed to, I just gave it to him when his symptoms were really bad).  When I mentioned to the pediatrician that he was a different child when taking Zyrtec, he said that his son had the same reaction!  HELLO!!??!, why are you prescribing it then?


Glad you caught it soon!  Since Kyle was only 18 months It was kind of hard to notice a change it wasn't until he was 4 and took him off of it for surgery that I noticed.



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Parents of kiddos with allergies:  I've done the Zyrtec thing and didn't love it either.  We have found the Benedryl Allergy/Sinus works for Aisling's allergy headaches BUT it knocks her out.  She's going to camp in June and we are trying to figure out what to give her.  I'm going to try Alavert (which is the exact same thing as Claritin)...has anyone tried either for their kiddos?


I never did benadryl on the kids ( My dog gets it for allergies!  ) When I was a kid I was on Benadryl ad as my mom puts it I slept through 2nd grade.  
Now we use Costco brand claritian.  It seems to work.  Though I am sure when it gets a bit warmer I will have to add Rhino cort or some kind of 'nose squirt' as it is called in our house for at least Kyle.



pixiefrnd said:


> This is a sleep set I made for my 7 year old's best friend.


Super cute!  



Flea said:


> oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh EXCITING STUFF..... We booked our accommodation yesterday - its all real now. We ARE going to Disneyland. I had this moment when I was on hold to Hojo's and they had some disney music and I almost cried. After I got off the phone I did a little excited dance and I had the girls dancing around with me yelling "woohoo we are going to disneyland "  well Em just yelled woohoo but danced all the same  So....if I'm good I should be starting to make some outfits for the trip.
> 
> 
> 
> I missed the move as been busy sewing pettiskirts. Will take some pictures later as just finished them last night.
> 
> Since I have DH home for a day or two over the easter break I might do some sewing for my girls. I'm thinking Easy fit pants and maybe a portrait peasant top. And if I'm really motivated I might sew up some merino raglan tops since it's coming into winter now and we are really noticing the chill factor.
> 
> 
> Now time to catch up and see what all you lovely ladies have been up to.


YAY!  How exciting to book a trip!!!!!  I do the same thing when we book a trip!  The 'I'm going to Disney happy dance!'



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi all...just a quick note...it is about to strom here...I HATE storms...anyway...allergies...
> 
> Poor Patrick, my middle baby is a walking allergy!  He was born with terrible exzema and we still firght it now.  When he was about 5 he developed allergies.  I am a no medicine type of girl...weird that way!  But when we moved in 2007 it nearly killed me to watch him suffer.  We tried to stay with just the benedryl...wiped him out (it does me too) so we went to the doctor.  He started him on zyrtek...yes he was a different kid...but it was not a bad type...it was GREAT!  He had energy for the first time in forever.  Then as the seasons changed we have had to adjust his meds.  He now takes singulair, nasonex and zyrtek (store brand).  He gets a cough medicine in the first month of serious pollen becuse his mucus gets so thick.  But now, he is great!  He only takes the meds for about 4 months out of the year and when we go visit my parents in the winter (they have wood heat and a cat).  And, his exzema is getting better...my doctor and I both agree that the meds help him a ton.
> 
> I do feel for anybody watching a little one battle these things...it breaks my heart to see him suffer and he really is a grump when it is bothering him.


Oh my Patrick sounds like Kyle!  before we had his tonsils out daily yr around he was on 10 mg of Zyrtec, 4 mg of singular, tsp (or Tbsp I can't remember) of Aterax and a Tsp( or Tbsp) of clarinex.  It was awful!  But man was he cleared up!  No more black circles no more runny nose  nothing!  Though he was still on the asthma watch as the dr put it he was clear!  
I will say getting his tonsils out really helped.  We didn't just do it for allergies.  His tonsils were HUGE and touching even when they weren't infected.  He also got stridor several times a yr.  So once the dr said removing them would help him breathe we decided to go for it.


disneymommieof2 said:


> Hey everyone!
> We had an easter egg hunt at the house today with some friends and their kids. Everyone had a great time. Dh gave all the kids a ride on the trailer pulled by the the four wheeler. I think that was their favorite part.
> 
> I also finished some AK outfits. So here they are...


Cute!  Love the twirl skirts!


Flea said:


> Ok here are the pettiskirts I sewed this week. They actually came together really quickly but I just had limited sewing time due to sick kids and having to run around for mum (who hurt her ankle so needed a chauffeur  ) I actually took photos as I was making them too so hopefully will be able to finish off my tutorial shortly
> 
> Testing the twirl factor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruffles ruffles everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmmmmm catfood (she was actually giving it to the cat and not eating it - for once)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and this one just because Izzy has the scariest eyes - but it still makes me laugh (mean mummy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight I've sewn 2 pairs of pants - they just need elastic in them but I forgot to measure the girls before bedtime so I'll do so in the morning. I've also finished off a couple of tutus  so feeling like i've had a productive week


What pretty petti's!   wish I could make a petti!  I so want to get Nik a black one!!!!!!!!  


My little girl is growing up!  My SIL is here and she took the kids to Toys R us to pick out Easter stuff from g's side of the family.  Well Kyle picked up a few things and Nik wasn't interested in ANYTHING in there  She wanted to go to Justice for clothes!  We get there and she lite up.    She got 2 outfits and a pair of shorts.  Some of the things where bad 80's redos!  OMG My SIL and I just laughed!  One thing she wanted was this skirt that was white with neon paint splashes with a t**** with LONG fingerless gloves!  We vetoed it real fast !  Of course back in the 80's I owned it and looking back what was I thinking!  

We also went to see Monsters Vs Aliens which was very cute!

Today we are off to Medieval Times for their lunch show.  I wonder if you can bring a camera???


----------



## HeatherSue

disneymommieof2 said:


>


Hey, did I miss something?  Are you planning another trip???  I hope so!!

I love the AK outfit!! The fabrics you used really make it unique!



jessesgirl said:


> Thanks for all the warm welcomes! It is taking forever to quote anyone so I am just doing it here . LOL As soon as I figure out how to post pictures I will post a few things that I have made in the past. ")


!!  I think you have to have 10 posts to post a picture.  Once you get up to 10, there's a tutorial for posting pictures in the very first post in this thread.



jessica52877 said:


> I am so glad I have stroller supporters on here! I really enjoy having it with us and I do think it will get to the point where I can bring it less and less. We leave it parked alot at some of the parks (NOT epcot though!).


I am not looking forward to the day when we don't need a stroller anymore!  I like to use it just to hold our stuff!



jessesgirl said:


> Ok I am making a pleated pageant skirt for someone and I am having the darndest time figuring out how to put this waist band on and the pattern did not come with instructions just the pattern pieces(I bought it online it is a pageant wardrobe pattern set) Can anyone offer any tips? Tutorials? I have to have this thing done this week so the little girl will get it on time to wear in her pageant.



If you could post pictures, that would be helpful (after you have enough posts). It's hard to understand what part you're having problems with.  

I must say that CarlaC has a pleated skirt pattern on www.youcanmakethis.com that makes everything really easy.  It also includes instructions for a twirl skirt and ruffled skirt.  But, it's probably too late for that! 

You could do a search in the bookmarks for "pleated skirt". Maybe one of the tutorials on there could help, too.



Flea said:


> Ok here are the pettiskirts I sewed this week. They actually came together really quickly but I just had limited sewing time due to sick kids and having to run around for mum (who hurt her ankle so needed a chauffeur  ) I actually took photos as I was making them too so hopefully will be able to finish off my tutorial shortly
> 
> Testing the twirl factor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruffles ruffles everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmmmmm catfood (she was actually giving it to the cat and not eating it - for once)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and this one just because Izzy has the scariest eyes - but it still makes me laugh (mean mummy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight I've sewn 2 pairs of pants - they just need elastic in them but I forgot to measure the girls before bedtime so I'll do so in the morning. I've also finished off a couple of tutus  so feeling like i've had a productive week



ADORABLE!!!!!   I just love them!!! How much does it cost for the fabric for those tutus?  You make them so pretty and full!


----------



## tricia

MaidMarian said:


>



Very Cute, love the fabric choices.



PrincessKell said:


>



Very appropriate for the day.  I think she picked the perfect fabric.  She also looked really cute in the dress, although I did not quote those pics.



3huskymom said:


> Hayleigh's newest dress for WDW.



Love the pooh material.  And it looks adorable on her.



pixiefrnd said:


> This is a sleep set I made for my 7 year old's best friend.



I'm sure she will love it.



disneymommieof2 said:


> Hey everyone!
> We had an easter egg hunt at the house today with some friends and their kids. Everyone had a great time. Dh gave all the kids a ride on the trailer pulled by the the four wheeler. I think that was their favorite part.
> 
> I also finished some AK outfits. So here they are...



Nice AK outfits.  Love all the animal prints.



Flea said:


> Ok here are the pettiskirts I sewed this week. They actually came together really quickly but I just had limited sewing time due to sick kids and having to run around for mum (who hurt her ankle so needed a chauffeur  ) I actually took photos as I was making them too so hopefully will be able to finish off my tutorial shortly
> 
> Testing the twirl factor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruffles ruffles everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmmmmm catfood (she was actually giving it to the cat and not eating it - for once)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and this one just because Izzy has the scariest eyes - but it still makes me laugh (mean mummy)



Love the eyes in the last pic.  Cool Pettis, and sounds like you had a VERY productive week.


Also, Love all the dresses made with Carla's new pattern.  Is it wrong that I want to buy the pattern even though I do not have a little girl to sew for right now?

Awesome castle bed!!!!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

I have to tell you guys the funniest thing.  My mom is at Disney RIGHT now.  I am so happy she was able to go and take my niece.  This is the last grandbaby of hers to go to Disney.  So I spent the last few months planning her trip.  I mean down to the minute of where to go, where to be at what time...typed the entire thing out.  Like right now...she is on a bus on her way to Epcot.  She just checked in at Pop.  I feel like I am there with her!  I have that whole "Giddy...I'm at Disney!" feeling!  I know my niece is excited...I can't wait to hear from them later today!!!!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

I can't find the last thread.  We are now on 13 right?  The first page and first link has all of the onld ones except 12.  I'm lost


----------



## HeatherSue

*Toadstool* said:


>


WOW! WOW! WOW!!! That is one GORGEOUS "bed of dreams"!!!  I LOOOOVE it!!!  Is it a full size bed, or a twin?  Once you get the slide on, I'd love to see more pictures!  I'm so glad I decided to go back and try to catch up on this thread or I would have missed these pics I've been waiting for!



Orlando_Or_Bust said:


> Hi, I just found you all today.  I had to post to say what an adorable bed that is!  Love seeing everyone's creations too!


!!



EnchantedPrincess said:


>


That is a perfect little easter outfit for school!  Your DD looks so pretty, too!



TBGOES2DISNEY said:


> I want to make a skirt or dress for my next dd.  I need something really simple.  What would you recommend on YCMT?


SUCH cute things!! It sounds like you were on this thread before me!!  I found (with the help of my sister) in June or July of '07.  Great outfits and PJ pants!!  I would recommend anything written by CarlaC on YCMT!



DisneyMOM09 said:


>


Perfect! I love them!



kstgelais4 said:


>


I am loving all of the easter dresses!  These are wonderful, too!



The Moonk's Mom said:


>


Your kids look so sweet! I always smile when I see their pictures!!



disneylovinfamily said:


>


That is so pretty!!



disneylovinfamily said:


>



What a little cutie!! I have some Thomas fabric that Sawyer talked me into buying.  I would make him something cute like this with it.  But, he is currently refusing to wear anything but his red Buzz Lightyear t-shirt.


----------



## HeatherSue

mrsmiller said:


>


Wow!! Those are all so great!! I love how you put the little princess peeking up onto the bodice!!!

I was laughing that you took a beginners sewing class!!  You are definitely an advanced sewer!  It does sound like that was a pretty lame class.  Who would need 4 hours to learn how to thread their machine??



mirandag819 said:


> Okay I have lurked for a long time, in complete amazement over everyone's work..... and recently purchased a few of your designs on ebay...... I've decided I want to learn how to sew, I know it will take me a long time, but I really want to give it a go, and since DH is in Iraq this year and DD (almost 4) has become very independent, I have a little extra free time. I know there is no way I will learn in time for our August disney trip (so I will have to stick with buying customs this year), but I would love to start trying to sew. What do you all recommend for a first attempt? What article of clothing is the easiest, and do you have a pattern you recomend?
> 
> Thanks!


!!! I know many people have already suggested them, but CarlaC's patterns on www.youcanmakethis.com are truly the easiest to understand!  The easy fit pants are probably the easiest, followed by the portrait peasant top.



MaidMarian said:


>


I just LOVE that Brother Sister fabric from Hobby Lobby!! They are so pretty, and inexpensive, too!  Is that where you got yours?  

I love all of these outfits, so perfect for Spring time!!



GoofyG said:


> If everyone could say prayers for Oklahoma!  We are having some MAJOR fires going on and neighborhoods burning.  There are alot of houses that have burned to the ground.  We had a neighborhood evacuated and some didn't even get to make it home to get their pets.  It's sad!





NaeNae said:


> My niece, 3rd grade, had an Easter program tonight and 2 of the little girls couldn't get into their neighborhoods to get their clothes for the program.  Most of the kids were wearing their Easter clothes.  Someone went and bought dresses for them to wear.  I thought that was so sweet.  My neice was worried about one of her friends, whether she was going to be able to go home tonight.
> 
> We're having 60 mph winds and they just shifted directions.  It's going to be a long night for our fire fighters.  We are supposed to get rain on Sunday but they think until then they will continue to have battle the smoldering remains.  I know one addition lost at least 10 nice size homes and they just said 100 homes were damaged in this one area.  Unfortunatly the fires spread N-S pretty much across the state.  The news just said there are 22 fires and 100 homes lost state wide.


I didn't hear anything about these fires!  I need to start watching the news more.  Have you guys ever considered moving??  Michigan is really pretty nice, besides the freezing cold winters and such. and prayers being sent to Oklahoma.



3huskymom said:


>


That is adorable! I don't think I've ever seen that fabric before!



TBGOES2DISNEY said:


> How do you change pics to thumbnails when quoting?
> 
> TB


I don't remember welcoming you before.  So, !!!  There is a tutorial in the very first post in this thread for posting thumbnails.



PrincessKell said:


>


It's even prettier on Georgia!!!  I love her little bear.  My grandma made us crocheted bears like that when we were kids!



Jennia said:


>


So cute!  I just love that sparkly fabric!



MinnieVanMom said:


>


You're really going to town!  I may have to commission you for some designs before our next trip (whenever that is)!



pixiefrnd said:


> This is a sleep set I made for my 7 year old's best friend.


VERY cute!!



Flea said:


> oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh EXCITING STUFF..... We booked our accommodation yesterday - its all real now. We ARE going to Disneyland. I had this moment when I was on hold to Hojo's and they had some disney music and I almost cried. After I got off the phone I did a little excited dance and I had the girls dancing around with me yelling "woohoo we are going to disneyland "  well Em just yelled woohoo but danced all the same  So....if I'm good I should be starting to make some outfits for the trip.
> 
> 
> 
> I missed the move as been busy sewing pettiskirts. Will take some pictures later as just finished them last night.
> 
> Since I have DH home for a day or two over the easter break I might do some sewing for my girls. I'm thinking Easy fit pants and maybe a portrait peasant top. And if I'm really motivated I might sew up some merino raglan tops since it's coming into winter now and we are really noticing the chill factor.
> 
> 
> Now time to catch up and see what all you lovely ladies have been up to.


HOW EXCITING!!!!! What are your dates??? 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I have to tell you guys the funniest thing.  My mom is at Disney RIGHT now.  I am so happy she was able to go and take my niece.  This is the last grandbaby of hers to go to Disney.  So I spent the last few months planning her trip.  I mean down to the minute of where to go, where to be at what time...typed the entire thing out.  Like right now...she is on a bus on her way to Epcot.  She just checked in at Pop.  I feel like I am there with her!  I have that whole "Giddy...I'm at Disney!" feeling!  I know my niece is excited...I can't wait to hear from them later today!!!!:


I'm glad you're able to live vicariously through your mom and niece!! How neat for them to go together!



tricia said:


> Also, Love all the dresses made with Carla's new pattern.  Is it wrong that I want to buy the pattern even though I do not have a little girl to sew for right now?


No! Like Teresa said, there are always the big gives!



Camping Griswalds said:


> I can't find the last thread.  We are now on 13 right?  The first page and first link has all of the onld ones except 12.  I'm lost



If you posted on the 12th thread, the link should be in your user CP under subscribed threads. If not, here's the link:

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2096062


----------



## mrsklamc

I don't know if I'm too late, but whoever asked, yes, you CAN take your camera to Medieval Times.


----------



## HeatherSue

See what you get for asking where I've been?  I come back and obnoxiously multi-quote everything.  Then, I post way too many pictures!!

Here is my version of CarlaC's Precious Dress.  I just LOOOVE this pattern!  It was really easy to make!!!


















Closeup of the embroidery on the apron:





Without the apron:









Tessa has school pictures next week and we're saving it for her to wear for that.  She just loves this dress!  I was surprised at how much she likes it since it doesn't have any characters on it!   This is one of my all-time favorite dresses.  When she was wearing it, I just couldn't stop smiling.  It reminds me of something my mom would have wore when she was a little girl, with a modern twist.


----------



## mrsklamc

How beautiful: Tessa looks like a perfect Alice!


----------



## TinaLala

Lovely dress - I love how neat embroidery is!

I haven't been on for awhile, but here's a picture of what I've been working on.  Outfits for American Girl dolls!  Saving tons of money!  I remember seeing some other posts of outfits so I'm looking forward to seeing more!






So here's a bed I've just finished!!


----------



## Jennia

disneymommieof2 said:


> Hey everyone!
> We had an easter egg hunt at the house today with some friends and their kids. Everyone had a great time. Dh gave all the kids a ride on the trailer pulled by the the four wheeler. I think that was their favorite part.
> 
> I also finished some AK outfits. So here they are...


Cute batik material!


Flea said:


> Ok here are the pettiskirts I sewed this week. They actually came together really quickly but I just had limited sewing time due to sick kids and having to run around for mum (who hurt her ankle so needed a chauffeur  ) I actually took photos as I was making them too so hopefully will be able to finish off my tutorial shortly
> 
> Testing the twirl factor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruffles ruffles everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmmmmm catfood (she was actually giving it to the cat and not eating it - for once)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and this one just because Izzy has the scariest eyes - but it still makes me laugh (mean mummy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight I've sewn 2 pairs of pants - they just need elastic in them but I forgot to measure the girls before bedtime so I'll do so in the morning. I've also finished off a couple of tutus  so feeling like i've had a productive week



LOVE them, and their tights/legwarmers! 



HeatherSue said:


> See what you get for asking where I've been?  I come back and obnoxiously multi-quote everything.  Then, I post way too many pictures!!
> 
> Here is my version of CarlaC's Precious Dress.  I just LOOOVE this pattern!  It was really easy to make!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup of the embroidery on the apron:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without the apron:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tessa has school pictures next week and we're saving it for her to wear for that.  She just loves this dress!  I was surprised at how much she likes it since it doesn't have any characters on it!   This is one of my all-time favorite dresses.  When she was wearing it, I just couldn't stop smiling.  It reminds me of something my mom would have wore when she was a little girl, with a modern twist.



Amazing, so beautiful, and love the colors! Did you embroider that by hand? 



TinaLala said:


> Lovely dress - I love how neat embroidery is!
> 
> I haven't been on for awhile, but here's a picture of what I've been working on.  Outfits for American Girl dolls!  Saving tons of money!  I remember seeing some other posts of outfits so I'm looking forward to seeing more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here's a bed I've just finished!!




Cute doll stuff, especially the bed! I'm planning on picking up some remnants while I'm out today to make more clothes for dd's dolls, though I'm not sure why I bother since she prefers them naked lol!


----------



## sweetstitches

*Toadstool* said:


> K.. you asked for it!



WOW!  That bed is just incredible!


----------



## tricia

HeatherSue said:


> See what you get for asking where I've been?  I come back and obnoxiously multi-quote everything.  Then, I post way too many pictures!!
> 
> Here is my version of CarlaC's Precious Dress.  I just LOOOVE this pattern!  It was really easy to make!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup of the embroidery on the apron:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without the apron:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tessa has school pictures next week and we're saving it for her to wear for that.  She just loves this dress!  I was surprised at how much she likes it since it doesn't have any characters on it!   This is one of my all-time favorite dresses.  When she was wearing it, I just couldn't stop smiling.  It reminds me of something my mom would have wore when she was a little girl, with a modern twist.



Awesome as usual Heather.  Tessa looks like the perfect little lady in it.



TinaLala said:


> Lovely dress - I love how neat embroidery is!
> 
> I haven't been on for awhile, but here's a picture of what I've been working on.  Outfits for American Girl dolls!  Saving tons of money!  I remember seeing some other posts of outfits so I'm looking forward to seeing more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here's a bed I've just finished!!



Cute bed.

So, yesterday I went to my mom's friends place with her for a cup of tea and to visit with her twin grandsons who were up for Easter.  Since I had just finished a little pair of Mary Janes (thanks to Crystal) to go with the Elmo and Big Bird Itty Bitty, my mom made be bring the shoes and the dress along to show her.





Anyway, they liked them so much,and they know someone who is going to have a little girl in June, that they bought them from me on the spot.  I don't even have a pic of the shoes for myself.   Any way, I just thought it was kinda cool, cause it is the first thing I have really sold. (not counting the stuff that i have given to fundraisers and such)

I am making 2 small rag quilts for a co-worker to cover the seats of her new love seats for when her dogs jump up.  She hired me to do this for her.  So it seems that I will have a bit of cash to put in the WDW fund this week.


----------



## surfergirl602

The directions say to use large paper, like wrapping paper, to make the pattern with.  What is the best type to work with on this, or do I really even need it?  Thanks!


----------



## 3goofyboys

I use newspaper end-roll and it works very well, but wrapping paper is the same idea and it's much easier to get.  You really do need some type of a big roll of paper to draw the pattern out on.


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

surfergirl602 said:


> The directions say to use large paper, like wrapping paper, to make the pattern with. What is the best type to work with on this, or do I really even need it? Thanks!


 I taped several pieces of my copy paper together and it worked too.


----------



## sweetstitches

kstgelais4 said:


> And without further ado, The girls Easter ensembles.
> This was my first time using the Vida, and it was so quick! I think I may be using this a lot. I think the thing I like the best about it, is how you can make it out of such a little amount of fabric.
> 
> Julia's dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zofia's dress




Totally gorgeous dresses!!!


----------



## sweetstitches

disneylovinfamily said:


> Speaking of the Vida dress, here is something that I made for a birthady present for this weekend.  DH's military buddies kids party is this weekend so I made this for his DD and am making an army set for his DS.  I love how it turned out and hope she likes it.  SHe is 7 so I am not sure.  Her mom said she is still into princesses and would love a custom.  DD wants me to make her an Ariel one, so that on is in my HUGE to do pile.




What a lucky little girl to be getting that dress for a gift!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

surfergirl602 said:


> The directions say to use large paper, like wrapping paper, to make the pattern with.  What is the best type to work with on this, or do I really even need it?  Thanks!



I get butcher paper or ask the school for the huge paper on rolls they have.  I give them $5 for about 20 ft.


----------



## sweetstitches

MaidMarian said:


> I've been meaning to post but wanted to wait until I had something to contribute.  With all the sewing I did for our last Disney trip, then for Christmas and then for my daughter's birthday-I was burned out.  But I think with the advent of Spring I'm inspired again.  Here's a couple of my latest projects.  I have to keep the momentum going-We have another Disney trip in May and I've got about 6 new outfits I want to make.  I only there were more hours in the day.



What a doll!  Everything is super cute.  I think the last one is my favorite, but it's hard to tell because they are all so adorable.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Flea said:


> Ok here are the pettiskirts I sewed this week. They actually came together really quickly but I just had limited sewing time due to sick kids and having to run around for mum (who hurt her ankle so needed a chauffeur  ) I actually took photos as I was making them too so hopefully will be able to finish off my tutorial shortly
> 
> Testing the twirl factor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruffles ruffles everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmmmmm catfood (she was actually giving it to the cat and not eating it - for once)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and this one just because Izzy has the scariest eyes - but it still makes me laugh (mean mummy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight I've sewn 2 pairs of pants - they just need elastic in them but I forgot to measure the girls before bedtime so I'll do so in the morning. I've also finished off a couple of tutus  so feeling like i've had a productive week


WOW!  You know I don't want to say this too loud here but I'm not all that crazy about ruffles but I have to say I LOVE your petties!!!!  And your girls are so adorable!



HeatherSue said:


>


Beautiful!



TinaLala said:


> I haven't been on for awhile, but here's a picture of what I've been working on.  Outfits for American Girl dolls!  Saving tons of money!  I remember seeing some other posts of outfits so I'm looking forward to seeing more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here's a bed I've just finished!!


So cute!  I need to do some more AGD stuff.  I made a few Christmas gifts that my DD would like me to do for her now.



tricia said:


> So, yesterday I went to my mom's friends place with her for a cup of tea and to visit with her twin grandsons who were up for Easter.  Since I had just finished a little pair of Mary Janes (thanks to Crystal) to go with the Elmo and Big Bird Itty Bitty, my mom made be bring the shoes and the dress along to show her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, they liked them so much,and they know someone who is going to have a little girl in June, that they bought them from me on the spot.  I don't even have a pic of the shoes for myself.   Any way, I just thought it was kinda cool, cause it is the first thing I have really sold. (not counting the stuff that i have given to fundraisers and such)
> 
> I am making 2 small rag quilts for a co-worker to cover the seats of her new love seats for when her dogs jump up.  She hired me to do this for her.  So it seems that I will have a bit of cash to put in the WDW fund this week.


congrats on the extra Disney money!  That Itty Bitty is adorable!



surfergirl602 said:


> The directions say to use large paper, like wrapping paper, to make the pattern with.  What is the best type to work with on this, or do I really even need it?  Thanks!


I had brown paper wrap from IKEA.  It was pretty thin-not nearly as heavy as a paper bag.  I found that work really well as it was a bit heavier than tissue but more flexible than really stiff paper.


----------



## disneymommieof2

HeatherSue said:


> Hey, did I miss something?  Are you planning another trip???  I hope so!!
> 
> I love the AK outfit!! The fabrics you used really make it unique!


Thanks Heather, No unfortunately we are not planning a trip to the world. We are talking about going to DL this fall though! These are actually for a fellow DISer who saw Becca's outfit and asked me to make them for her two girls. 
The other model in the picture asked their faced not be used as he needed to be bribed to model. 
Tessa looks so cute in her new dress! 

And thank you to everyone else also for the compliments! 
My cousins FIL died on thursday and I am making a slideshow for them so I better get to that. Have a great Easter everyone!!


----------



## sweetstitches

HeatherSue said:


> See what you get for asking where I've been?  I come back and obnoxiously multi-quote everything.  Then, I post way too many pictures!!
> 
> Here is my version of CarlaC's Precious Dress.  I just LOOOVE this pattern!  It was really easy to make!!!




Beautiful dress. I love your fabric choices.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Well I finally made a real dent in my blouse making efforts using the Precious Dress pattern. But I have serious pregnancy-brain issues and made a LOT of mistakes until I got in a groove.
1st, I fused interfacing to the wrong collar piece and had to recut one side of a collar and another fusible web.
(I also chose a light weight, light pink broadcloth that was very hard to tell which side was the right side)
Then I was following the instructions for marking the buttonholes- every pattern i have ever done the next step is to actually DO the buttonholes. So I did them. Then thought- hmmm....this doesnt seem right at all. Such a shame cause they all came out perfect. So off to recut a back bodice piece, and a new fusible web piece, fuse and remark.

I'm doing the size 2 and I will say the cuff part I just needed to be sure to be slow and patience to do the inside of the sleeve cuff, it came out nicely, but there's just no rushing, it's too small, i can imagine the smaller sizes you have to go even slower if you want that top stitching to be perfect (which I LOVE when it's done right)

For my blouse rendition I extended the lines of the pattern down to the paper edge, but if I were to do it again I would tape another piece of copy paper on and add a good 4 inches. This one will be too short to wear with jeans, BUT work perfectly for what I need it for tomorrow- to wear under the feliz for just a bit of added warmth.

I still have to finish the back placats, and hem the lower edge. Since this pattern calls for a lining I was expecting no raw edges (except for where the sleeve meets the bodice), but this does have raw edges inside. I'm sure there must be a way to finish it differently, but I forced myself to go to bed at 1am. I'll finish it up tonight. I already tried it out on a hanger under the Feliz and This has got to be the most adorable bodice I have made, I just LOVE the look of it and I am TOTALLY going to make the whole dress up as a Sunday Church dress, so many possibilities!


----------



## vargas17

billwendy said:


> Awww  = that is so sweet of you!!! I see that I can get them for 16.99 online and someone else gave me a 20% off coupon - do you think I should check my store? Would it be any cheaper there? Im really hoping the rash guard top will be long enough to cover the girls tummies -at the beach they are always bending over and playing in the sand - I want them to stay covered - do you think these will fit the bill????
> 
> Thanks a Million!!
> Wendy



They will be the same price online as in store.  I definately think they would be perfect for what you want.  Good luck with them!!!

krissy


----------



## froggy33

HeatherSue said:


> ADORABLE!!!!!   I just love them!!! How much does it cost for the fabric for those tutus?  You make them so pretty and full!



I'm in the process of making one for my little one right now.  They are a bit time consuming, but I could finish one pretty quickly if I had more time to just sit and do it! 
Now, keep in mind that I am making one for a 9-12 month old (and it could probably fit her a bit longer as well).  I think it will be about 12" long by the time I'm done and it should be crazy full.  I use about 3 yards of nylon chiffon and just about a 30" X 8" piece of satin.  I would maybe double that for an older girl??  I get my nylon chiffon from afc-express.com for $1.54 a yard!!  Shipping is a bit more (I spent $40 and it was $17!!, but that still only makes it like just over $2.00/yard).  So if you want to take the time you can save a ton by making your own!!  I follow the directions by kia eve (sp?) from Martha Stewert.
I'll post pics if I ever get it finished!

Jess


----------



## tanyaandallie

HeatherSue said:


> See what you get for asking where I've been?  I come back and obnoxiously multi-quote everything.  Then, I post way too many pictures!!
> 
> Here is my version of CarlaC's Precious Dress.  I just LOOOVE this pattern!  It was really easy to make!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup of the embroidery on the apron:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without the apron:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tessa has school pictures next week and we're saving it for her to wear for that.  She just loves this dress!  I was surprised at how much she likes it since it doesn't have any characters on it!   This is one of my all-time favorite dresses.  When she was wearing it, I just couldn't stop smiling.  It reminds me of something my mom would have wore when she was a little girl, with a modern twist.



WOW!!!!!  I LOVE this!!  Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## tanyaandallie

I'm wondering if anyone can help me with ideas.  My dd has her kinder show coming up.  She has to be a mule.   UGH.  Why couldn't she have been Little Bo Peep.  Little Bo Peep I could have done.  Nope.  Mule.  Here whole class will be mules.  I"m totally at a loss with the mule costume.  I have googled and just find nothing.  Right now I have brown pants and a brown shirt and I'm going to use a headband, felt and yarn to make ears, mane and tail.

But, it's so darn boring.  I found the pants and shirt at Target.  I really would love to make something but I honestly cannot think of any other way.

You ladies are so wonderfully creative so if you have any ideas, I would love to hear them!!


----------



## Flea

minnie2 said:


> YAY!  How exciting to book a trip!!!!!  I do the same thing when we book a trip!  The 'I'm going to Disney happy dance!'
> 
> What pretty petti's!   wish I could make a petti!  I so want to get Nik a black one!!!!!!!!



Thanks  It is very exciting - this is our first trip to the USA and to disneyland - we've been planning for over 3 years and we thought that we wouldn't get to go with the recession. We are thinking positively and hoping everything will work out well. 

And the Petti's aren't hard to sew - just time consuming  



HeatherSue said:


> ADORABLE!!!!!   I just love them!!! How much does it cost for the fabric for those tutus?  You make them so pretty and full!


I managed tofind the fabric in NZ for $2/m (about $1US/m on our equivalent of ebay (trademe) I used about 9metres per skirt (not sure how much that is in yards - maybe 10yds) Unfortunately that was the last of my black and I haven't been able to find more but I'm ok with not having black ones as these went to a very special person who lost her mum to cancer this week and her mum requested these for her grand daughters to wear to her funeral..



HeatherSue said:


> HOW EXCITING!!!!! What are your dates???



We leave NZ on the 18th October and we are in the US for 14nights 



HeatherSue said:


>



Lovely - the fabric is gorgeous


Thanks everyone for the lovely comments on my Pettiskirts as I said I'm writing up a tutorial so you should try make one - they aren't too hard


----------



## billwendy

surfergirl602 said:


> The directions say to use large paper, like wrapping paper, to make the pattern with.  What is the best type to work with on this, or do I really even need it?  Thanks!



I actually  used posterboard -then I just store my paterns flat  - but now that I am familiar wiht the pattern, I just tape together the pieces off the printer, and then measure out the length I need right on my cutting board....


Flea - you did an AWesome job on the petti's! how sweet of you to do them for a friend - they are beautiful and will mean so much to them....

Tessa - I love your new dress with the apron - really cute!!

Im still thinking about getting the swim suits - havent taken the plunge yet - still hoping the one I really want will pop up on ebay!!! Im just afraid Im not searching with the right words, you know???

Happy Easter!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

So funny that we have all the Petti comments today.  We saw the Hannah movie today and Aisling was upset afterward that Hannah has more pettis than her!!!! 

Happy Easter a little early everyone!


----------



## revrob

I threw this together because AbbyGrace had an Easter "event" (as Morgan would call it) today.  We had an egg hunt at our church and I wanted an excuse to CASE the Easter vida that was posted here.  SO, this is a total CASE, but here it is.


----------



## surfergirl602

Flea said:


> Ok here are the pettiskirts I sewed this week. They actually came together really quickly but I just had limited sewing time due to sick kids and having to run around for mum (who hurt her ankle so needed a chauffeur  ) I actually took photos as I was making them too so hopefully will be able to finish off my tutorial shortly



Oh my gosh!!  These are amazing!  I can't wait to read your tutorial on these!!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

HeatherSue said:


> See what you get for asking where I've been?  I come back and obnoxiously multi-quote everything.  Then, I post way too many pictures!!
> 
> Here is my version of CarlaC's Precious Dress.  I just LOOOVE this pattern!  It was really easy to make!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup of the embroidery on the apron:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without the apron:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Heather i saw this on YMCT and you did such a beautiful job on this! Tessa looks beautiful and so happy with her new dress! i love the embroidery! Someday I want to own an embroidery machine! For now I have to settle for decorative stitches. Congrats on getting picked to try the pattern early.


----------



## karamat

Flea said:


> Thanks everyone for the lovely comments on my Pettiskirts as I said I'm writing up a tutorial so you should try make one - they aren't too hard



What great pettis!!  Can't wait to see your tutorial!!!


----------



## livndisney

revrob said:


> I threw this together because AbbyGrace had an Easter "event" (as Morgan would call it) today.  We had an egg hunt at our church and I wanted an excuse to CASE the Easter vida that was posted here.  SO, this is a total CASE, but here it is.



Abby Grace is beautiful!!! That dress is "thrown together"?It is beautiful!

Looks like Abby Grace enjoyed her "event"


----------



## tricia

revrob said:


> I threw this together because AbbyGrace had an Easter "event" (as Morgan would call it) today.  We had an egg hunt at our church and I wanted an excuse to CASE the Easter vida that was posted here.  SO, this is a total CASE, but here it is.



Thrown together  Nothing that I have ever 'thrown together' has ever looked that good .  Awesome job.


----------



## surfergirl602

Just had to share.  What do you think?





Minnie's bow isn't that great, but I am going to make it with polka dots anyway.  It was late and I just wanted to get it finished for my DD.  Please excuse the paper towel its sitting on.


----------



## billwendy

surfergirl602 said:


> Just had to share.  What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie's bow isn't that great, but I am going to make it with polka dots anyway.  It was late and I just wanted to get it finished for my DD.  Please excuse the paper towel its sitting on.



I LOVE IT!!! any chance you wanna show how you made it? I'd LOVE to make them for my nieces for their birthdays!!!!

THat reminds me - has anyone ever made a storybook twirl in a size 3 or size 7 and would like to share their measurements?? Im going to make them for the girls for their Birthdays in June - 

Also - of the Carla patterns, which one do you think would make the best Minnie MOuse skirt - floucy skirt in pink polkadot with white "bloomers" trimmed in some trim and then a peasant top? or maybe if I purchased the new dress, is there an option for making that into a top (doesnt minnie have a collar on her dress)?.....thoughts??? Hannah wants a "mimmie mouse" dress!!


----------



## revrob

surfergirl602 said:


> Just had to share.  What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie's bow isn't that great, but I am going to make it with polka dots anyway.  It was late and I just wanted to get it finished for my DD.  Please excuse the paper towel its sitting on.



I LOVE IT!  Totally cute!  My DD is beginning to not want hairbows.  I'm sad.  I wonder if she would wear these really cute clippies?

Thanks on the comments about the Easter egg hunt dress.  I said I "threw it together" because I had already sewn the pattern, so the pattern pieces were ready to go, and this dress really does sew up pretty quickly.  It took longer to do the work on the embroidery machine than anything.  But it still went together in just a few hours.  So, I was happy!


----------



## livndisney

billwendy said:


> I LOVE IT!!! any chance you wanna show how you made it? I'd LOVE to make them for my nieces for their birthdays!!!!
> 
> THat reminds me - has anyone ever made a storybook twirl in a size 3 or size 7 and would like to share their measurements?? Im going to make them for the girls for their Birthdays in June -
> 
> Also - of the Carla patterns, which one do you think would make the best Minnie MOuse skirt - floucy skirt in pink polkadot with white "bloomers" trimmed in some trim and then a peasant top? or maybe if I purchased the new dress, is there an option for making that into a top (doesnt minnie have a collar on her dress)?.....thoughts??? Hannah wants a "mimmie mouse" dress!!



I LOVE the idea of the flouncy skirt with the bloomers underneath. Minnies red dress does not have a collar.


----------



## revrob

billwendy said:


> I LOVE IT!!! any chance you wanna show how you made it? I'd LOVE to make them for my nieces for their birthdays!!!!
> 
> THat reminds me - has anyone ever made a storybook twirl in a size 3 or size 7 and would like to share their measurements?? Im going to make them for the girls for their Birthdays in June -
> 
> Also - of the Carla patterns, which one do you think would make the best Minnie MOuse skirt - floucy skirt in pink polkadot with white "bloomers" trimmed in some trim and then a peasant top? or maybe if I purchased the new dress, is there an option for making that into a top (doesnt minnie have a collar on her dress)?.....thoughts??? Hannah wants a "mimmie mouse" dress!!



Carla's new dress can be made into a top.  Cathy (twob4him) used the pattern and made a blouse (I think maybe just left the skirt off - I don't know if you need to lengthen the bodice or not).  Did you see the Minnie dot dress I made using Carla's new pattern?  I'll post a pic again in case.   I made an underskirt with the eyelet to be reminiscent of Minnie.  This would be really cute too with a pair of eyelet trimmed easy fit pants in just below the knee length that would look like long bloomers.  I think the flouncy skirt with eyelet edged bloomers would be super cute too.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

revrob said:


>



That is super cute!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

revrob said:


>



Your throw together is better than my plain sewing.  Just an amazing dress!


----------



## revrob

Cindee may be right - I did an image search for Minnie Mouse and it appears that COSTUMES that can be purchased have white collars, but any pictures of Minnie Mouse as a character in the parks, it appears has a white kinda edging, but not a collar.  But then you see pictures of stuffed animals that have collars, so it's pretty much confusing to me.


----------



## billwendy

livndisney said:


> I LOVE the idea of the flouncy skirt with the bloomers underneath. Minnies red dress does not have a collar.



What about the mickey mouse clubhouse minnie - collar or no???? she is the one wearing the pink dots, right???



revrob said:


> Carla's new dress can be made into a top.  Cathy (twob4him) used the pattern and made a blouse (I think maybe just left the skirt off - I don't know if you need to lengthen the bodice or not).  Did you see the Minnie dot dress I made using Carla's new pattern?  I'll post a pic again in case.   I made an underskirt with the eyelet to be reminiscent of Minnie.  This would be really cute too with a pair of eyelet trimmed easy fit pants in just below the knee length that would look like long bloomers.  I think the flouncy skirt with eyelet edged bloomers would be super cute too.



That is a BEAUTIFUL dress (of course your cute model just makes the dress)!!! oooh, eyelet edged bloomers!!!! gotta remember that one!! such a CUTE idea!!! Did you make that pink/green pasley skirt? if so, would you mind sharing your numbers for the tiers - it was sooooooooo cute!!!!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

disneymommieof2 said:


> I also finished some AK outfits. So here they are...





Flea said:


> Tonight I've sewn 2 pairs of pants - they just need elastic in them but I forgot to measure the girls before bedtime so I'll do so in the morning. I've also finished off a couple of tutus  so feeling like i've had a productive week


Great Peties and are you super woman?  They are wonderful!



HeatherSue said:


>



Wow, another amazing take on this great pattern.  It looks beautiful.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

surfergirl602 said:


> Just had to share.  What do you think?



It is really creative and fun.  Super job.


----------



## livndisney

oops sorry Shannon

Here is the Minnie I was thinking of 











LOVE Abby Grace in that sweet Minnie dress!


----------



## MaidMarian

Thanks for all the compliments on my dresses.  Most of the fabric came from Hobby Lobby.  I love their stuff.  They have such fun stuff that coordinates so well.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Ok, Here is Evie's Curious George skirt - it was the hardest because I wanted the book panels to show so the top layer is just about the same length as the bottom and the waist is basically the 1 inch needed for tht elastic. And can I tell you how frustrating it was to have the red thread break when I was using the double needle last night !?!?! - always the red thread.....
but it was fine if it was on the singel needle.......grrrrrrrrr


----------



## billwendy

Wow - it is confusing - Im guessing a 3 year old wont mind too much if its one way or the other - lol!! its the polka dots that make the dress after all!!!

Cindee - would Morgan be a 7 or 8 in the Disney Store size swim suits???? I found an Ariel set and rash guard - so tomorrow at church Im going to ask her flowers or Ariel and see which one she picks (so that would be the gymboree suit or the ariel suit same style that she had last year)....we will see!!


----------



## livndisney

billwendy said:


> Wow - it is confusing - Im guessing a 3 year old wont mind too much if its one way or the other - lol!! its the polka dots that make the dress after all!!!
> 
> Cindee - would Morgan be a 7 or 8 in the Disney Store size swim suits???? I found an Ariel set and rash guard - so tomorrow at church Im going to ask her flowers or Ariel and see which one she picks (so that would be the gymboree suit or the ariel suit same style that she had last year)....we will see!!



*8*-7 is too small for Morgan. In fact her tinkerbell rashguard is a 10/12 (for length)

Truth be told, quality wise and sizing the Gymboree suits might be the best way to go. Morgan's Disney suits get all "pilly" after just a few wearings. But she has a Gymboree suit that is going on 3 years and it still looks brand new.


----------



## billwendy

livndisney said:


> *8*-7 is too small for Morgan. In fact her tinkerbell rashguard is a 10/12 (for length)
> 
> Truth be told, quality wise and sizing the Gymboree suits might be the best way to go. Morgan's Disney suits get all "pilly" after just a few wearings. But she has a Gymboree suit that is going on 3 years and it still looks brand new.




THanks so much for the input - I couldnt remember which size I got elizabeth last year  - especially the rash guard.....her minnie one held up pretty well last year - we do mostly beach swimming so no cement to slide her bottom on - lol!!! im considering both  - i just want to get her character suits while she will still wear them, you know? they grow up tooo fast!!!!!


----------



## revrob

billwendy said:


> What about the mickey mouse clubhouse minnie - collar or no???? she is the one wearing the pink dots, right???
> 
> 
> 
> That is a BEAUTIFUL dress (of course your cute model just makes the dress)!!! oooh, eyelet edged bloomers!!!! gotta remember that one!! such a CUTE idea!!! Did you make that pink/green pasley skirt? if so, would you mind sharing your numbers for the tiers - it was sooooooooo cute!!!!!



Thanks - I LOVE that pattern (have I said that already?)  

I looked up the MMC Minnie, and it doesn't appear that she has a collar in those pics either.  BUT, some of those are different too.  Some of them show her bodice as solid pink with pink polka dotted skirt, and some show the whole dress as polka dotted.  So, who knows? 

I did make the pink/green paisley skirt.  I'm happy to share my measurements.  Ready?  This is super complicated.  

Figure out length of skirt.  Divide by 3.  For the top tier, add about 1.5 inches (for the casing in the elastic).  The second tier is going to be the number divided by 3 + 1/2 inch for seam allowance.  Bottom tier is the number dividedd by 3 + 1 inch seam allowance.

Now, here's the super hard part.  Cut those strips in those strips in those widths.  Cut 2 lengths of fabric for the second and third tiers - sew them together end to end.  Then you start at the bottom and ruffle and stitch to the second tier, ruffle and stitch to the first.  That's it.  I didn't measure them because I was using my serger to gather the length and it was pretty much trial and error.  But as long as the top tier is right for around the waist, the rest of it is very flexible.  Not much help, huh?



livndisney said:


> oops sorry Shannon
> 
> Here is the Minnie I was thinking of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE Abby Grace in that sweet Minnie dress!



OOH!  Yea, like that!  Minnie had to be difficult and have this white edging but no color!  Thanks, Minnie!  (And thanks, Cindee for postin the pic - it's great to see Morgan, too!)



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok, Here is Evie's Curious George skirt - it was the hardest because I wanted the book panels to show so the top layer is just about the same length as the bottom and the waist is basically the 1 inch needed for tht elastic. And can I tell you how frustrating it was to have the red thread break when I was using the double needle last night !?!?! - always the red thread.....
> but it was fine if it was on the singel needle.......grrrrrrrrr



That came out really cute!  Great job!


----------



## MaryAz

Coming out of lurkdom, they are for ME ME ME and I am so excited I cannot stand it! I am keeping them a surprise for my girls for our first AK day. They love pink and animals. Perfect. Thanks again so much Anna!




disneymommieof2 said:


> Thanks Heather, No unfortunately we are not planning a trip to the world. We are talking about going to DL this fall though! These are actually for a fellow DISer who saw Becca's outfit and asked me to make them for her two girls.
> The other model in the picture asked their faced not be used as he needed to be bribed to model.
> Tessa looks so cute in her new dress!
> 
> And thank you to everyone else also for the compliments!
> My cousins FIL died on thursday and I am making a slideshow for them so I better get to that. Have a great Easter everyone!!


----------



## HeatherSue

Thanks all for the compliments on Tessa's dress!  I bought the fabric at Hobby Lobby.  It's Brother Sister brand (same as her first day of kindergarten outfit).  I just love that line of fabric!  It's $5.99/yard, but you can usually always get a 40% off coupon at Hobby Lobby.  I think it looks like more expensive fabric.



TinaLala said:


>


Such cute things! I love the bed, just adorable!



Jennia said:


> Amazing, so beautiful, and love the colors! Did you embroider that by hand?


Thank you!  The embroidery was done on the embroidery machine. 



tricia said:


> So, yesterday I went to my mom's friends place with her for a cup of tea and to visit with her twin grandsons who were up for Easter.  Since I had just finished a little pair of Mary Janes (thanks to Crystal) to go with the Elmo and Big Bird Itty Bitty, my mom made be bring the shoes and the dress along to show her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, they liked them so much,and they know someone who is going to have a little girl in June, that they bought them from me on the spot.  I don't even have a pic of the shoes for myself.   Any way, I just thought it was kinda cool, cause it is the first thing I have really sold. (not counting the stuff that i have given to fundraisers and such)
> 
> I am making 2 small rag quilts for a co-worker to cover the seats of her new love seats for when her dogs jump up.  She hired me to do this for her.  So it seems that I will have a bit of cash to put in the WDW fund this week.


How cool that they bought the dress from you!  I can't blame them, it's adorable! Too bad we didn't get to see the little shoes!  



surfergirl602 said:


> The directions say to use large paper, like wrapping paper, to make the pattern with.  What is the best type to work with on this, or do I really even need it?  Thanks!


I usually tape my printer paper together. I've also used the big rolls of paper that my husband uses to tape off cars when he paints them.



disneymommieof2 said:


> Thanks Heather, No unfortunately we are not planning a trip to the world. We are talking about going to DL this fall though! These are actually for a fellow DISer who saw Becca's outfit and asked me to make them for her two girls.
> The other model in the picture asked their faced not be used as he needed to be bribed to model.
> Tessa looks so cute in her new dress!


When in the fall are you thinking of going to DL?  I may or may not be going around October 7-11.

Oh my GOSH!! I had no idea you had poor Lucas model that dress.  I must say that he makes a lovely model, though. 



tanyaandallie said:


> I'm wondering if anyone can help me with ideas.  My dd has her kinder show coming up.  She has to be a mule.   UGH.  Why couldn't she have been Little Bo Peep.  Little Bo Peep I could have done.  Nope.  Mule.  Here whole class will be mules.  I"m totally at a loss with the mule costume.  I have googled and just find nothing.  Right now I have brown pants and a brown shirt and I'm going to use a headband, felt and yarn to make ears, mane and tail.
> 
> But, it's so darn boring.  I found the pants and shirt at Target.  I really would love to make something but I honestly cannot think of any other way.
> 
> You ladies are so wonderfully creative so if you have any ideas, I would love to hear them!!


A mule,huh?  Hmm....not much you can do with that, is there?



Flea said:


> Thanks  It is very exciting - this is our first trip to the USA and to disneyland - we've been planning for over 3 years and we thought that we wouldn't get to go with the recession. We are thinking positively and hoping everything will work out well.
> 
> And the Petti's aren't hard to sew - just time consuming
> 
> I managed tofind the fabric in NZ for $2/m (about $1US/m on our equivalent of ebay (trademe) I used about 9metres per skirt (not sure how much that is in yards - maybe 10yds) Unfortunately that was the last of my black and I haven't been able to find more but I'm ok with not having black ones as these went to a very special person who lost her mum to cancer this week and her mum requested these for her grand daughters to wear to her funeral..
> 
> We leave NZ on the 18th October and we are in the US for 14nights
> 
> Thanks everyone for the lovely comments on my Pettiskirts as I said I'm writing up a tutorial so you should try make one - they aren't too hard


It sounds like we'll miss each other if I decide to go to DL in October.  Darn!  But, how exciting that you're going to finally be able to go!!

I think I'll just have Teresa get me any more pettiskirts if I want them.  I'll pay the extra $15 or so not to deal with all those ruffles!  Yours are just beautiful, though!



froggy33 said:


> I'm in the process of making one for my little one right now.  They are a bit time consuming, but I could finish one pretty quickly if I had more time to just sit and do it!
> Now, keep in mind that I am making one for a 9-12 month old (and it could probably fit her a bit longer as well).  I think it will be about 12" long by the time I'm done and it should be crazy full.  I use about 3 yards of nylon chiffon and just about a 30" X 8" piece of satin.  I would maybe double that for an older girl??  I get my nylon chiffon from afc-express.com for $1.54 a yard!!  Shipping is a bit more (I spent $40 and it was $17!!, but that still only makes it like just over $2.00/yard).  So if you want to take the time you can save a ton by making your own!!  I follow the directions by kia eve (sp?) from Martha Stewert.
> I'll post pics if I ever get it finished!
> 
> Jess


That itty bitty one will be really cute!!



revrob said:


>


That is GORGEOUS, Shannon!  



surfergirl602 said:


> Just had to share.  What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie's bow isn't that great, but I am going to make it with polka dots anyway.  It was late and I just wanted to get it finished for my DD.  Please excuse the paper towel its sitting on.


I love it!  I love clippies! Did you use an online tutorial?  We had one in the bookmarks, but it looks like the site moved and I'm having a hard time finding it now.



billwendy said:


> I LOVE IT!!! any chance you wanna show how you made it? I'd LOVE to make them for my nieces for their birthdays!!!!



There's was a tutorial for the minnie clippie in the links.  It looks like the site moved and I can't find the tute anymore.


----------



## minnie2

HAPPY EASTER!




The Moonk's Mom said:


> I have to tell you guys the funniest thing.  My mom is at Disney RIGHT now.  I am so happy she was able to go and take my niece.  This is the last grandbaby of hers to go to Disney.  So I spent the last few months planning her trip.  I mean down to the minute of where to go, where to be at what time...typed the entire thing out.  Like right now...she is on a bus on her way to Epcot.  She just checked in at Pop.  I feel like I am there with her!  I have that whole "Giddy...I'm at Disney!" feeling!  I know my niece is excited...I can't wait to hear from them later today!!!!


that is so sweet!  I love that you are living through them right now!



mrsklamc said:


> I don't know if I'm too late, but whoever asked, yes, you CAN take your camera to Medieval Times.


thanks!  We went yesterday and yup I forgot the camera!  Then to top it off I didn't even get any pictures of the kids opening their Easter baskets this morning..  I know bad mommy..



HeatherSue said:


> See what you get for asking where I've been?  I come back and obnoxiously multi-quote everything.  Then, I post way too many pictures!!
> 
> Here is my version of CarlaC's Precious Dress.  I just LOOOVE this pattern!  It was really easy to make!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without the apron:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tessa has school pictures next week and we're saving it for her to wear for that.  She just loves this dress!  I was surprised at how much she likes it since it doesn't have any characters on it!   This is one of my all-time favorite dresses.  When she was wearing it, I just couldn't stop smiling.  It reminds me of something my mom would have wore when she was a little girl, with a modern twist.


That is so pretty!!!!!  I love that!  



TinaLala said:


> Lovely dress - I love how neat embroidery is!
> 
> I haven't been on for awhile, but here's a picture of what I've been working on.  Outfits for American Girl dolls!  Saving tons of money!  I remember seeing some other posts of outfits so I'm looking forward to seeing more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here's a bed I've just finished!!


Adorable!  How did you make the bed?   I fyou don't mind me asking?



tricia said:


> So, yesterday I went to my mom's friends place with her for a cup of tea and to visit with her twin grandsons who were up for Easter.  Since I had just finished a little pair of Mary Janes (thanks to Crystal) to go with the Elmo and Big Bird Itty Bitty, my mom made be bring the shoes and the dress along to show her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, they liked them so much,and they know someone who is going to have a little girl in June, that they bought them from me on the spot.  I don't even have a pic of the shoes for myself.   Any way, I just thought it was kinda cool, cause it is the first thing I have really sold. (not counting the stuff that i have given to fundraisers and such)
> 
> I am making 2 small rag quilts for a co-worker to cover the seats of her new love seats for when her dogs jump up.  She hired me to do this for her.  So it seems that I will have a bit of cash to put in the WDW fund this week.


Congratulations!!!!!!



surfergirl602 said:


> The directions say to use large paper, like wrapping paper, to make the pattern with.  What is the best type to work with on this, or do I really even need it?  Thanks!


I used to tape construction paper together until I fallowed a tip from Linnette that is GREAT!  Use a shower curtain liner!  it is genius! It folds easy and cuts easy best of all it lasts!  



disneymommieof2 said:


> Thanks Heather, No unfortunately we are not planning a trip to the world. We are talking about going to DL this fall though! These are actually for a fellow DISer who saw Becca's outfit and asked me to make them for her two girls.
> The other model in the picture asked their faced not be used as he needed to be bribed to model.
> Tessa looks so cute in her new dress!
> 
> And thank you to everyone else also for the compliments!
> My cousins FIL died on thursday and I am making a slideshow for them so I better get to that. Have a great Easter everyone!!


I m so sorry about your FIL!



froggy33 said:


> I'm in the process of making one for my little one right now.  They are a bit time consuming, but I could finish one pretty quickly if I had more time to just sit and do it!
> Now, keep in mind that I am making one for a 9-12 month old (and it could probably fit her a bit longer as well).  I think it will be about 12" long by the time I'm done and it should be crazy full.  I use about 3 yards of nylon chiffon and just about a 30" X 8" piece of satin.  I would maybe double that for an older girl??  I get my nylon chiffon from afc-express.com for $1.54 a yard!!  Shipping is a bit more (I spent $40 and it was $17!!, but that still only makes it like just over $2.00/yard).  So if you want to take the time you can save a ton by making your own!!  I follow the directions by kia eve (sp?) from Martha Stewert.
> I'll post pics if I ever get it finished!
> 
> Jess


Are you using a serger?



Flea said:


> Thanks  It is very exciting - this is our first trip to the USA and to disneyland - we've been planning for over 3 years and we thought that we wouldn't get to go with the recession. We are thinking positively and hoping everything will work out well.
> 
> And the Petti's aren't hard to sew - just time consuming
> 
> 
> I managed tofind the fabric in NZ for $2/m (about $1US/m on our equivalent of ebay (trademe) I used about 9metres per skirt (not sure how much that is in yards - maybe 10yds) Unfortunately that was the last of my black and I haven't been able to find more but I'm ok with not having black ones as these went to a very special person who lost her mum to cancer this week and her mum requested these for her grand daughters to wear to her funeral..
> 
> 
> 
> We leave NZ on the 18th October and we are in the US for 14nights
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for the lovely comments on my Pettiskirts as I said I'm writing up a tutorial so you should try make one - they aren't too hard


I would love to read your tutorial!  Do you use a serger for them?
 I am ok with time consuming.
That is so sweet of you to make them for those girls!  


Tnkrbelle565 said:


> So funny that we have all the Petti comments today.  We saw the Hannah movie today and Aisling was upset afterward that Hannah has more pettis than her!!!!
> 
> Happy Easter a little early everyone!


LOL  Great all Nikki needs to see is HAnnah with more petti's!  
We haven't seen that movie yet but when we took the kids to Monsters VS Aliens the theater was packed with every Tween and teeny bop girl in the county!



revrob said:


> I threw this together because AbbyGrace had an Easter "event" (as Morgan would call it) today.  We had an egg hunt at our church and I wanted an excuse to CASE the Easter vida that was posted here.  SO, this is a total CASE, but here it is.


So pretty!  



surfergirl602 said:


> Just had to share.  What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie's bow isn't that great, but I am going to make it with polka dots anyway.  It was late and I just wanted to get it finished for my DD.  Please excuse the paper towel its sitting on.


Love it!  I would wear it!  Then again I LOVE Minnie...



billwendy said:


> I LOVE IT!!! any chance you wanna show how you made it? I'd LOVE to make them for my nieces for their birthdays!!!!
> 
> THat reminds me - has anyone ever made a storybook twirl in a size 3 or size 7 and would like to share their measurements?? Im going to make them for the girls for their Birthdays in June -
> 
> Also - of the Carla patterns, which one do you think would make the best Minnie MOuse skirt - floucy skirt in pink polkadot with white "bloomers" trimmed in some trim and then a peasant top? or maybe if I purchased the new dress, is there an option for making that into a top (doesnt minnie have a collar on her dress)?.....thoughts??? Hannah wants a "mimmie mouse" dress!!


I see either her peasant top / dress as a Minnie dress maybe even attaching some white around the neckline.  Or Her new dress could be Minnie too!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok, Here is Evie's Curious George skirt - it was the hardest because I wanted the book panels to show so the top layer is just about the same length as the bottom and the waist is basically the 1 inch needed for tht elastic. And can I tell you how frustrating it was to have the red thread break when I was using the double needle last night !?!?! - always the red thread.....
> but it was fine if it was on the singel needle.......grrrrrrrrr


That came out great!


----------



## my*2*angels

We have been so busy with Easter activities this weekend I haven't been able to keep up, but I will be back soon!  Just wanted to wish everyone a 
HAPPY EASTER!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Happy Easter (or Happy Sunday) Everyone!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Watching Mickey Mouse Clubhouse.  Minnie has a solid pink top, white collar, with one white button by the collar.  Hope that helps


----------



## CastleCreations

I just wanted to say a quick hello! Ireland is in New York on spring break and comes back today and Lexie has been helping me move all week. We are finally moved in, not yet settled, but moved in. I have also decided to take up a huge room of the house and begin sewing again. I'm excited and can't wait to unpack my fabric!! yea!!

I will be updating soon and posting pictures of the girls rooms. 
Have a wonderful day everyone and I hope the easter bunny came to all of your houses...


----------



## phins_jazy

I took these pics last night of my stoller bags and stroller.  I remade the stroller bag, the big one, twice.  I really need a pattern to go by.  When I just wing it, things don't always turn out the way I want them too. Whatcha think?  Easy to spot in guest services???


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

Hippity Hoppity Happy Day Everybunny!​


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

phins_jazy said:


> I took these pics last night of my stoller bags and stroller.  I remade the stroller bag, the big one, twice.  I really need a pattern to go by.  When I just wing it, things don't always turn out the way I want them too. Whatcha think?  Easy to spot in guest services???



How much do you charge? I am going to attempt one also, but I am not putting a zipper in mine, going to use an alternative. 

On a serious note, It looks great!!! You said duck cloth right?


----------



## jessica52877

CastleCreations said:


> I just wanted to say a quick hello! Ireland is in New York on spring break and comes back today and Lexie has been helping me move all week. We are finally moved in, not yet settled, but moved in. I have also decided to take up a huge room of the house and begin sewing again. I'm excited and can't wait to unpack my fabric!! yea!!
> 
> I will be updating soon and posting pictures of the girls rooms.
> Have a wonderful day everyone and I hope the easter bunny came to all of your houses...



Good to see you around! I can't wait to see more of your creations again!



phins_jazy said:


> I took these pics last night of my stoller bags and stroller.  I remade the stroller bag, the big one, twice.  I really need a pattern to go by.  When I just wing it, things don't always turn out the way I want them too. Whatcha think?  Easy to spot in guest services???



WOW! That does not look easy! Great job!



livndisney said:


> oops sorry Shannon
> 
> Here is the Minnie I was thinking of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE Abby Grace in that sweet Minnie dress!



That and Morgan are ADORABLE!

Heather - I also LOVE the brother sister fabric! They have the cutest things!


----------



## HeatherSue

phins_jazy said:


> I took these pics last night of my stoller bags and stroller.  I remade the stroller bag, the big one, twice.  I really need a pattern to go by.  When I just wing it, things don't always turn out the way I want them too. Whatcha think?  Easy to spot in guest services???



Wow, that looks great!! I think it will be very easy to spot! Are you organizing a stroller swap or something?


----------



## phins_jazy

froggy33 said:


> I'm in the process of making one for my little one right now.  They are a bit time consuming, but I could finish one pretty quickly if I had more time to just sit and do it!
> Now, keep in mind that I am making one for a 9-12 month old (and it could probably fit her a bit longer as well).  I think it will be about 12" long by the time I'm done and it should be crazy full.  I use about 3 yards of nylon chiffon and just about a 30" X 8" piece of satin.  I would maybe double that for an older girl??  I get my nylon chiffon from afc-express.com for $1.54 a yard!!  Shipping is a bit more (I spent $40 and it was $17!!, but that still only makes it like just over $2.00/yard).  So if you want to take the time you can save a ton by making your own!!  I follow the directions by kia eve (sp?) from Martha Stewert.
> I'll post pics if I ever get it finished!
> 
> Jess



Can't wait to see the pics of the finished product.    I'll have to go check out that site you mentioned.  I tried a petti last year and I hated it!  I made it with tulle though. I'm hoping it will turn out better with the chiffon.  



revrob said:


> I threw this together because AbbyGrace had an Easter "event" (as Morgan would call it) today.  We had an egg hunt at our church and I wanted an excuse to CASE the Easter vida that was posted here.  SO, this is a total CASE, but here it is.



Adorable!!!



surfergirl602 said:


> Oh my gosh!!  These are amazing!  I can't wait to read your tutorial on these!!!





surfergirl602 said:


> Just had to share.  What do you think?



I agree!  Flea, your pettis are beautiful!  Can't wait to see your tut.  Minnie is cute, cute, cute!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok, Here is Evie's Curious George skirt - it was the hardest because I wanted the book panels to show so the top layer is just about the same length as the bottom and the waist is basically the 1 inch needed for tht elastic. And can I tell you how frustrating it was to have the red thread break when I was using the double needle last night !?!?! - always the red thread.....
> but it was fine if it was on the singel needle.......grrrrrrrrr



George looks cute!



mom2prettyprincess said:


> How much do you charge? I am going to attempt one also, but I am not putting a zipper in mine, going to use an alternative.
> 
> On a serious note, It looks great!!! You said duck cloth right?



It was a serious PITA.  LOL  Yes, duck cloth.  It was so thick that my serger didn't want to serge it.  So unfortunately the inside of the big bag is only half way serged.  I hope it holds up.  Can't wait to see what you come up with.    If you decide to order your bag instead, I'll bet it will be here in time for your june swappers.  It was backordered until May.

To the poster who wanted the flannel pink minnie dot, sorry, can't remember who it was, but I went to our wallys last night and I got 2 yards.  PM me if your still interested.


----------



## phins_jazy

HeatherSue said:


> Wow, that looks great!! I think it will be very easy to spot! Are you organizing a stroller swap or something?



Thanks!  And yes, I started one a few weeks ago.  It's in my siggy if anyone is interested.  It left on it's maiden voyage to the world this morning with a friend of mine.  I soooo wish I was going with it.


----------



## surfergirl602

[/QUOTE]I love it!  I love clippies! Did you use an online tutorial?  We had one in the bookmarks, but it looks like the site moved and I'm having a hard time finding it now.



There's was a tutorial for the minnie clippie in the links.  It looks like the site moved and I can't find the tute anymore.[/QUOTE]


I had seen them online a long time ago, and couldn't find any directions so I made it up myself.  I have to make some for a friend today for her disney trip so I'll try and take pictures and make a tutorial for those that would like it.


----------



## Octoberbabiesrus

Need some help ya'll...I am desperately looking for mickey or boyish disney fabric. Anyone know any online stores?


----------



## sheridee32

tanyaandallie said:


> I'm wondering if anyone can help me with ideas.  My dd has her kinder show coming up.  She has to be a mule.   UGH.  Why couldn't she have been Little Bo Peep.  Little Bo Peep I could have done.  Nope.  Mule.  Here whole class will be mules.  I"m totally at a loss with the mule costume.  I have googled and just find nothing.  Right now I have brown pants and a brown shirt and I'm going to use a headband, felt and yarn to make ears, mane and tail.
> 
> But, it's so darn boring.  I found the pants and shirt at Target.  I really would love to make something but I honestly cannot think of any other way.
> 
> You ladies are so wonderfully creative so if you have any ideas, I would love to hear them!!



can the donkey look like eeyore just use brown donkeys and mules don't look much different


----------



## Stephres

Happy Easter!

I am teaching a class at school on Fridays with another teacher. It is supposed to be quilting but we had all the girls right down projects they might be interested in and there were a lot of purse, stuffed animal and pillow requests. I decided to take stuffed animals and see if the kids and I could make some this weekend. They are pretty cute and Megan wants to make many more!











My mom likes to sew for special occasions so she made Megan's Easter dress with the prettiest sparkly eyelet I got at Hancocks at the end of summer. I am glad I waited to use it!
















Would it kill them to pretend that they like each other, lol!

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## teresajoy

Flea said:


> Ok here are the pettiskirts I sewed this week. They actually came together really quickly but I just had limited sewing time due to sick kids and having to run around for mum (who hurt her ankle so needed a chauffeur  ) I actually took photos as I was making them too so hopefully will be able to finish off my tutorial shortly
> 
> Testing the twirl factor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


Those turned out great Leah!!! 



HeatherSue said:


> What a little cutie!! I have some Thomas fabric that Sawyer talked me into buying.  I would make him something cute like this with it.  But, he is currently refusing to wear anything but his red Buzz Lightyear t-shirt.



Really???  I hadn't noticed!  



HeatherSue said:


> .



I just love this dress!!! 


TinaLala said:


> Lovely dress - I love how neat embroidery is!
> 
> I haven't been on for awhile, but here's a picture of what I've been working on.  Outfits for American Girl dolls!  Saving tons of money!  I remember seeing some other posts of outfits so I'm looking forward to seeing more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here's a bed I've just finished!!


I love the dollie stuff! 




surfergirl602 said:


> Just had to share.  What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie's bow isn't that great, but I am going to make it with polka dots anyway.  It was late and I just wanted to get it finished for my DD.  Please excuse the paper towel its sitting on.



I love it!!! I want to make some of those! Were they very hard to do? Keep in mind I'm glue gun challenged! 

I found the tutorial for it too:

http://www.girlythingsbows.com/mouse_ear_clippies.html





HeatherSue said:


> I think I'll just have Teresa get me any more pettiskirts if I want them.  I'll pay the extra $15 or so not to deal with all those ruffles!  Yours are just beautiful, though!
> 
> I love it!  I love clippies! Did you use an online tutorial?  We had one in the bookmarks, but it looks like the site moved and I'm having a hard time finding it now.
> 
> 
> 
> There's was a tutorial for the minnie clippie in the links.  It looks like the site moved and I can't find the tute anymore.



I was thinking the same thing about the pettis! I really have a hard time working with chiffon, so I can't imagine doing an entire skirt out of one! 

Here is the link to the clippie tutorial: http://www.girlythingsbows.com/mouse_ear_clippies.html



CastleCreations said:


> I just wanted to say a quick hello! Ireland is in New York on spring break and comes back today and Lexie has been helping me move all week. We are finally moved in, not yet settled, but moved in. I have also decided to take up a huge room of the house and begin sewing again. I'm excited and can't wait to unpack my fabric!! yea!!
> 
> I will be updating soon and posting pictures of the girls rooms.
> Have a wonderful day everyone and I hope the easter bunny came to all of your houses...




I'm so glad you are going to start sewing again Elisa!!! I always love what you make!   

And, I'm glad you are back too! I hope you stick around. 


phins_jazy said:


> I took these pics last night of my stoller bags and stroller.  I remade the stroller bag, the big one, twice.  I really need a pattern to go by.  When I just wing it, things don't always turn out the way I want them too. Whatcha think?  Easy to spot in guest services???



That looks great!


----------



## jessica52877

Stephres said:


> Happy Easter!
> 
> I am teaching a class at school on Fridays with another teacher. It is supposed to be quilting but we had all the girls right down projects they might be interested in and there were a lot of purse, stuffed animal and pillow requests. I decided to take stuffed animals and see if the kids and I could make some this weekend. They are pretty cute and Megan wants to make many more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mom likes to sew for special occasions so she made Megan's Easter dress with the prettiest sparkly eyelet I got at Hancocks at the end of summer. I am glad I waited to use it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would it kill them to pretend that they like each other, lol!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!



I forgot your mom was bringing the dress. It is really pretty! 

I LOVE the animals! They are so so cute! I wish I lived by you and could help you test all your stuff you do with the kids.


----------



## revrob

phins_jazy said:


> I took these pics last night of my stoller bags and stroller.  I remade the stroller bag, the big one, twice.  I really need a pattern to go by.  When I just wing it, things don't always turn out the way I want them too. Whatcha think?  Easy to spot in guest services???




WOW!  That is impressive!  That is quite a stroller!




Stephres said:


> Happy Easter!
> 
> I am teaching a class at school on Fridays with another teacher. It is supposed to be quilting but we had all the girls right down projects they might be interested in and there were a lot of purse, stuffed animal and pillow requests. I decided to take stuffed animals and see if the kids and I could make some this weekend. They are pretty cute and Megan wants to make many more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mom likes to sew for special occasions so she made Megan's Easter dress with the prettiest sparkly eyelet I got at Hancocks at the end of summer. I am glad I waited to use it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would it kill them to pretend that they like each other, lol!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!



Really cute animals.

Love the sparkly eyelet dress too!

And, Yes, it probably would kill them to pretend to like each other!   It may not be any comfort, but just know that you're not alone!


----------



## Flea

HeatherSue said:


> It sounds like we'll miss each other if I decide to go to DL in October.  Darn!  But, how exciting that you're going to finally be able to go!!
> 
> I think I'll just have Teresa get me any more pettiskirts if I want them.  I'll pay the extra $15 or so not to deal with all those ruffles!  Yours are just beautiful, though!



Aww bummer - how cool would that be - meeting someone from the other side of the world  where are you staying?  We have booked one of the new pirate themed kids suites at HOJO's   I'm beyond excited now...I'm wondering if it's too soon to haul out the suitcases and have some packing going on    My friend who we are travelling with is coming over today for a disney chat and planning session (we were both travel agents so complete overplanners - she's still in the industry haha). 

Pettiskirts here cost upwards of $120NZD so it was worth it for me to make it. Even bringing them in from the US isn't cost effective anymore due to our slack exchange rate 


 I lost the quote but for the person that asked 

Part of the tutorial is up on my blog (which will be changing soon as I have a new one about to start) http://lostinstash.blogspot.com/2009/04/pettiskirt-tutorial-wip.html  The sewing part of it will be soon (I just find I'm not good at writing out instructions but if you start sewing before I get to it just send me a message and I'll help you  ) 
The first ones (pink and white ones) I made with just shirring elastic - the black ones I made with shirring elastic for the first 2 layers (I like shirring elastic as I'm in a bit more control of the ruffles) and then the ruffle layer was done with the ruffler foot and only 5 broken needles 

A friend of mine has said that she can write up a programme that will do the calculating for you - just put in your measurements and it will tell you width and amount of strips required etc  I'll have to chat with her again about it.

Hope you are all enjoying your long weekend   Ours is almost over  so DH will be back at work soon - it was nice having him home for a change.


----------



## Twins+2more

cute minnie head clippies.

awsome stroller bag

Happy Easter to all my "Peeps"


----------



## princessmom29

Hey guys. I have been going crazy, and I knew if anyone could help me it would be you guys. Does anyone know of an online seller that carries the michael miller dot fabric? I am looking ot get some minnie dot, and some of the white with black dot or black with white dot. I can't seem to find them in one place together.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

I have a few questions...but first I wanted to say I actually sat down at my new machine yesterday and made a few things...I can't post pictures because I have NO idea where my camera is!  I made a pair of flannel easy fits, and an ironing board cover from the bookmarks! Was that easy & I love it now! 

My question is........Where do you think I can find a pattern for a Cinderella costume. We will be having DD 5th b-day when we are in Disney & hope to have supper @ 1900 Park Fare...And of course but who else other than Cinderella...and it has to be her ball costume! I tried to talk her into the pink one...but no go...she is such a


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Happy Easter Disboutiqueres!!!!!!!

I finished the blouse from the Precious Dress pattern and i have to say I really do love the pattern. But next time I want to make a blouse I will measure the length of one I already own. I really needed to add probably 6" and I only added about 2 and half. But it was good practice.
I also got to use my new foot for sewing on buttons- which was totally awesome!!!!! it made sewing on buttons an absolute dream!

I love Easter, but for some reason I was in a grumpy mood all day. Just seemed like nothng went right. The pretty dressy blouse I had been saving to wear today no longer fit, I had to try on 4 pairs of shoes before I found a pair that fit- I didn't sleep well at all last night. My whole day continued in that vein, I wont bore you with the details. I sense that I am definitely more moody. I hate this part. I wish I didnt have 6 weeks left. sorry for my whining.

On a good note Megan loved her Easter basket and the blouse went perfect with the feliz. I didnt get a good photo of her dressed up today, but maybe a photoop later this week.


----------



## TinaLala

Minnie2 - PM me and I'll send you instructions on the American Girl Bed that I made.  Super easy!!


----------



## disneymomof1

Happy Easter everyone !!!!   Hope everyone had a great day !!!


----------



## revrob

Cindee - are you watching extreme home makeover?  If not, turn it on!


----------



## livndisney

revrob said:


> Cindee - are you watching extreme home makeover?  If not, turn it on!



Oh my word-I just turned it on.  How many kids do they have? About 2 years ago they did a home for one of the families from my agency.


----------



## NaeNae

livndisney said:


> Oh my word-I just turned it on.  How many kids do they have? About 2 years ago they did a home for one of the families from my agency.



They have 7 kiddos, 6 adopted from China.  Most of them have special needs.


----------



## revrob

livndisney said:


> Oh my word-I just turned it on.  How many kids do they have? About 2 years ago they did a home for one of the families from my agency.



YEP!  6 from China - all SN.  A few were adopted as older children.  I've been crying the entire time!  I knew you would have to watch!


----------



## jessica52877

princessmom29 said:


> Hey guys. I have been going crazy, and I knew if anyone could help me it would be you guys. Does anyone know of an online seller that carries the michael miller dot fabric? I am looking ot get some minnie dot, and some of the white with black dot or black with white dot. I can't seem to find them in one place together.



That is always my problem. No matter what I want I end up ordering it from 2 different sellers it seems. Most annoying thing in the world!


----------



## revrob

revrob said:


> Cindee - are you watching extreme home makeover?  If not, turn it on!





livndisney said:


> Oh my word-I just turned it on.  How many kids do they have? About 2 years ago they did a home for one of the families from my agency.





NaeNae said:


> They have 7 kiddos, 6 adopted from China.  Most of them have special needs.





revrob said:


> YEP!  6 from China - all SN.  A few were adopted as older children.  I've been crying the entire time!  I knew you would have to watch!



Now I'm bawling like a baby!  Such a great story and so sad at the same time.


----------



## Stephres

Is that the one set in Tallahassee? My mom told me to watch it and I forgot!


----------



## billwendy

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Watching Mickey Mouse Clubhouse.  Minnie has a solid pink top, white collar, with one white button by the collar.  Hope that helps




oooohhh - thanks - that is what she will recognize - were the sleeves polkadot or solid????

I watched Extreme Home Make over too! - WOW!!!  Im so glad the dad knew they were in their new house.....those kids were adorable!!


----------



## revrob

Stephres said:


> Is that the one set in Tallahassee? My mom told me to watch it and I forgot!



I'm not sure where they live?  Somehow I missed that part.  Maybe so - they didn't leave on vacation becaue the dad was in the hospital, but they went to the beach a few days.  So maybe it was Tallahassee?


----------



## NaeNae

Stephres said:


> Is that the one set in Tallahassee? My mom told me to watch it and I forgot!



Yes they were in Tallahassee.


----------



## jessica52877

I missed Extreme Home Makeover last night and it sounded like a really good one. Darn it!


----------



## minnie2

TinaLala said:


> Minnie2 - PM me and I'll send you instructions on the American Girl Bed that I made.  Super easy!!


I saw you tried to pm me I cleared out my box!   Send it when you can1  Thanks!  


Steph,  Love Megan's dress.  your mom did a great job.  I had to laugh about the kids getting along!  That feels like the story of my life!  I have come to the conclusion as long as there is no blood shed I am ok with it!  

  i finished my nieces patchwork twirl dress.  When it gets brighter out I will take some pictures and post them.  

 How hard do you think it will be to upsize Carla's peasant dress to say a size 12?  I was going to add a few inches to the center of the pieces.  My girlfriends DD's bday is coming and she asked me to make her a dress or some clothes for her.  This is the older sister of the little girl I made the Tink, Wubzy and Ruffled up dress.  This little girl is one of Nikki's BFF's.  She actually asked me to make her a ruffled up dress but I am not sure if I could make that that much bigger.  Though I was thinking of using Carla's flouncy ruffled skirt ad cutting the measurements in half for the back piece and using this other pattern which is the top for the ruffled up dress but in bigger sizes and making my own franken pattern...  I am not sure, yet.  I know I wanted to make a Peasant dress and maybe a hat  Not sure yet.  I feel like I made the little sister 3 things so I need to make the big sister the same!  UGH!  We shall see I also have my niece and nephew's bday coming up!  maybe I should make a list....


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

billwendy said:


> oooohhh - thanks - that is what she will recognize - were the sleeves polkadot or solid????



Sleeves were solid pink too.  Puffed up sleeves.


By the way, all you folks who watched HM last night.  Did they talk about new restrictions on foreign adoptions, specifically in China?  There is a story about it on CNN this morning.  They would rather have these sick kiddos in orphanages than let a single person adopt them?

http://www.cnn.com/2009/WORLD/asiapcf/04/10/china.adoptions/index.html


----------



## KarenW

I can finally share something!  I lurk on here several times a day and you guys have really inspired me to take up sewing again.  I introduced myself a few threads back, but had only made a few easy fit pants and have never posted pics.  I don't have a little girl to sew for, but we are in the process of adopting through the foster care system, so hopefully I will before long.  I have a very long wishlist of CarlaC's patterns on YCMT!  I made a bowling shirt and easy fit pants for my DS9 for Easter and a rag quilt purse for DD12.
Thank you for letting me share and for inspiring me.  And thank you, CarlaC for making such great patterns.  I had gotten discouraged with commercial patterns when I tried to sew years ago, but you make it so easy.  I do have to admit that I had to get my sister to help with the sleeves, but I think part of that was the material I used - it was a pain to work with.


----------



## minnie2

KarenW said:


> I can finally share something!  I lurk on here several times a day and you guys have really inspired me to take up sewing again.  I introduced myself a few threads back, but had only made a few easy fit pants and have never posted pics.  I don't have a little girl to sew for, but we are in the process of adopting through the foster care system, so hopefully I will before long.  I have a very long wishlist of CarlaC's patterns on YCMT!  I made a bowling shirt and easy fit pants for my DS9 for Easter and a rag quilt purse for DD12.
> Thank you for letting me share and for inspiring me.  And thank you, CarlaC for making such great patterns.  I had gotten discouraged with commercial patterns when I tried to sew years ago, but you make it so easy.  I do have to admit that I had to get my sister to help with the sleeves, but I think part of that was the material I used - it was a pain to work with.


Welcome again!  
 Good luck with the adoption!
Your kids are beautiful!  
 The shirt and purse came out great!  What pattern did you use for the purse???


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

PrincessKell said:


> Ok here is Peach in her Teddy bear dress with her bear "Mr. Teddy Martin Griffin" . haha  Now Im off to make her Easter dress before her dad picks her up after school!



Aww...what a cute dress and yes it fits the day perfect!  I'm sure she was a hit.



disneymommieof2 said:


> Hey everyone!
> We had an easter egg hunt at the house today with some friends and their kids. Everyone had a great time. Dh gave all the kids a ride on the trailer pulled by the the four wheeler. I think that was their favorite part.
> 
> I also finished some AK outfits. So here they are...



CUTE!  And I think the trailer part would be fun too!!!!



Flea said:


> Ok here are the pettiskirts I sewed this week. They actually came together really quickly but I just had limited sewing time due to sick kids and having to run around for mum (who hurt her ankle so needed a chauffeur  ) I actually took photos as I was making them too so hopefully will be able to finish off my tutorial shortly
> 
> Testing the twirl factor



Very pretty!  I so wish Katie would wear a petti!  She refuses!  So, all I can hope is someday I have a grandbaby to sew for that is a girl!  Wow...that's sick...I'm planning a little far ahead there!!!



HeatherSue said:


> See what you get for asking where I've been?  I come back and obnoxiously multi-quote everything.  Then, I post way too many pictures!!
> 
> Here is my version of CarlaC's Precious Dress.  I just LOOOVE this pattern!  It was really easy to make!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Heather!  That is beautiful!!!!  Great job...I can't wait to try this pattern...I bought it...just haven't tried it yet.  And yes you are right...it does remind me of my mom's dresses!  We were watching "The Sound of Music"  (the best movie EVER!) and Katie pointed out the dress with some of the girls in the movie...now she REALLY wants one!



TinaLala said:


> So here's a bed I've just finished!!



Great job on both!  I love the bed, so cute!



surfergirl602 said:


> Just had to share.  What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie's bow isn't that great, but I am going to make it with polka dots anyway.  It was late and I just wanted to get it finished for my DD.  Please excuse the paper towel its sitting on.



I like!!!!  I may have to try those!!!!  



billwendy said:


> I LOVE IT!!! any chance you wanna show how you made it? I'd LOVE to make them for my nieces for their birthdays!!!!
> 
> THat reminds me - has anyone ever made a storybook twirl in a size 3 or size 7 and would like to share their measurements?? Im going to make them for the girls for their Birthdays in June -
> 
> Also - of the Carla patterns, which one do you think would make the best Minnie MOuse skirt - floucy skirt in pink polkadot with white "bloomers" trimmed in some trim and then a peasant top? or maybe if I purchased the new dress, is there an option for making that into a top (doesnt minnie have a collar on her dress)?.....thoughts??? Hannah wants a "mimmie mouse" dress!!




Okay...we all think alike!  Too funny that we (Katie and myself) were talking about the same thing! And, after reading some more...everyone here had the same idea!



revrob said:


> Carla's new dress can be made into a top.  Cathy (twob4him) used the pattern and made a blouse (I think maybe just left the skirt off - I don't know if you need to lengthen the bodice or not).  Did you see the Minnie dot dress I made using Carla's new pattern?  I'll post a pic again in case.   I made an underskirt with the eyelet to be reminiscent of Minnie.  This would be really cute too with a pair of eyelet trimmed easy fit pants in just below the knee length that would look like long bloomers.  I think the flouncy skirt with eyelet edged bloomers would be super cute too.



Lovely!  I am going to use the shorts I bought for Katie last year at Wal-mart to go under her Minnie dress...they have a simple lace trim...I thought that would be comfy for her...Katie is all for a custom, but it better be comfy! And she is really not a dress girl...but Carla's patterns have helped ease her back into it!  LOVE YOU CARLA!!!!!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok, Here is Evie's Curious George skirt - it was the hardest because I wanted the book panels to show so the top layer is just about the same length as the bottom and the waist is basically the 1 inch needed for tht elastic. And can I tell you how frustrating it was to have the red thread break when I was using the double needle last night !?!?! - always the red thread.....
> but it was fine if it was on the singel needle.......grrrrrrrrr



Cute!  I love Curious George!  



phins_jazy said:


> I took these pics last night of my stoller bags and stroller.  I remade the stroller bag, the big one, twice.  I really need a pattern to go by.  When I just wing it, things don't always turn out the way I want them too. Whatcha think?  Easy to spot in guest services???



Okay...WOW!  Great job!!!!!!



Stephres said:


> Happy Easter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would it kill them to pretend that they like each other, lol!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!



Love the stuffed ones!  Very cute!  And Megan's dress is sooo pretty!  She is growing up so much!  I love the pic of them...wow...those are some happy faces!



KarenW said:


> I



Don't you just love that bowling shirt!  You did a great job!  Love the purse too...Katie is slowly working on one for herself...I am hopeful she will finish it be for the end of the year!


I have talked to my mom a million times in the last few days!  She is having a blast!!!!  I am so glad.  They did ALL of Animal Kingdom yesterday.  They said the crowds were not that bad.  They walked onto all but one or two rides and only used one FP all day!  Today, they go to MK!  Even my 15 YO niece is excited about seeing the castle!  LOVE IT!  I wish I was there.


----------



## revrob

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Sleeves were solid pink too.  Puffed up sleeves.
> 
> 
> By the way, all you folks who watched HM last night.  Did they talk about new restrictions on foreign adoptions, specifically in China?  There is a story about it on CNN this morning.  They would rather have these sick kiddos in orphanages than let a single person adopt them?
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2009/WORLD/asiapcf/04/10/china.adoptions/index.html




This is not a new development.  This is a new policy that was announced over two years ago, and began implementation (I believe) in May of 2007.  The reasoning is that there are not enough children to adopt from China (which is why many families have been waiting for more than 3 years for a referral, and many others that are newer into the program will way 5-6+ years) and that they can choose to have stricter qualifications for prospective adoptive parents.  

Don't get me started on whether or not I agree with this, or if I believe that this is true!  I'm just saying what I know is the case from having lived in the adoption community for over 4 years now.
Let me put it this way, though we have adopted from China, and though we would have NO problem whatsoever having a home study approved, we are not currently eligible to adopt from China.  Which is ok with us since our family is complete.  But still...




KarenW said:


> I can finally share something!  I lurk on here several times a day and you guys have really inspired me to take up sewing again.  I introduced myself a few threads back, but had only made a few easy fit pants and have never posted pics.  I don't have a little girl to sew for, but we are in the process of adopting through the foster care system, so hopefully I will before long.  I have a very long wishlist of CarlaC's patterns on YCMT!  I made a bowling shirt and easy fit pants for my DS9 for Easter and a rag quilt purse for DD12.
> Thank you for letting me share and for inspiring me.  And thank you, CarlaC for making such great patterns.  I had gotten discouraged with commercial patterns when I tried to sew years ago, but you make it so easy.  I do have to admit that I had to get my sister to help with the sleeves, but I think part of that was the material I used - it was a pain to work with.




GREAT job!  I really love the purse - did you use a pattern?  Can you share where you got it?  Or give us any tips on how you made it?  Did you use any kind of stiff interfacing for shape?


----------



## Clutterbug

minnie2 said:


> I saw you tried to pm me I cleared out my box!   Send it when you can1  Thanks!
> 
> 
> Steph,  Love Megan's dress.  your mom did a great job.  I had to laugh about the kids getting along!  That feels like the story of my life!  I have come to the conclusion as long as there is no blood shed I am ok with it!
> 
> i finished my nieces patchwork twirl dress.  When it gets brighter out I will take some pictures and post them.
> 
> How hard do you think it will be to upsize Carla's peasant dress to say a size 12?  I was going to add a few inches to the center of the pieces.  My girlfriends DD's bday is coming and she asked me to make her a dress or some clothes for her.  This is the older sister of the little girl I made the Tink, Wubzy and Ruffled up dress.  This little girl is one of Nikki's BFF's.  She actually asked me to make her a ruffled up dress but I am not sure if I could make that that much bigger.  Though I was thinking of using Carla's flouncy ruffled skirt ad cutting the measurements in half for the back piece and using this other pattern which is the top for the ruffled up dress but in bigger sizes and making my own franken pattern...  I am not sure, yet.  I know I wanted to make a Peasant dress and maybe a hat  Not sure yet.  I feel like I made the little sister 3 things so I need to make the big sister the same!  UGH!  We shall see I also have my niece and nephew's bday coming up!  maybe I should make a list....



I've done it a few times and it's very easy.  Especially with the updated elongated pattern.  I just use the chart that Carla gave once for enlarging patterns and enlarge it by that % on the photocopier.  Megan wears a 14 in most tops now (for legnth) and the 12 in that pattern fits nicely.


----------



## Clutterbug

KarenW said:


> I can finally share something!  I lurk on here several times a day and you guys have really inspired me to take up sewing again.  I introduced myself a few threads back, but had only made a few easy fit pants and have never posted pics.  I don't have a little girl to sew for, but we are in the process of adopting through the foster care system, so hopefully I will before long.  I have a very long wishlist of CarlaC's patterns on YCMT!  I made a bowling shirt and easy fit pants for my DS9 for Easter and a rag quilt purse for DD12.
> Thank you for letting me share and for inspiring me.  And thank you, CarlaC for making such great patterns.  I had gotten discouraged with commercial patterns when I tried to sew years ago, but you make it so easy.  I do have to admit that I had to get my sister to help with the sleeves, but I think part of that was the material I used - it was a pain to work with.



Welcome!  Your children are beautiful and all of your projects look fantastic!  That rag purse is a great idea.


----------



## livndisney

revrob said:


> This is not a new development.  This is a new policy that was announced over two years ago, and began implementation (I believe) in May of 2007.  The reasoning is that there are not enough children to adopt from China (which is why many families have been waiting for more than 3 years for a referral, and many others that are newer into the program will way 5-6+ years) and that they can choose to have stricter qualifications for prospective adoptive parents.
> 
> Don't get me started on whether or not I agree with this, or if I believe that this is true!  I'm just saying what I know is the case from having lived in the adoption community for over 4 years now.
> Let me put it this way, though we have adopted from China, and though we would have NO problem whatsoever having a home study approved, we are not currently eligible to adopt from China.  Which is ok with us since our family is complete.  But still...



I am with Shannon on this. It is not something I usually talk about. But it is ALWAYS with me. Let's put it this way even Morgan says "China has bad rules now". She plans to go to China when she grows up and "help get the babies home".


----------



## tricia

Good morning.  Got thru with a couple of small rag quilts that a co-worker asked me to make her for the seats of her new love seats.  She has dogs and wants to put the quilts there to protect the furniture.  They are a weird size, cause she wanted them just for that purpose and they each measure 30 x 50.  Now I just have to figure out what to charge her.  She was like 'whatever you decide is OK'.





She came with me to the fabric store and picked everything out.  The lighter material has moose on it, which worked out well cause her DH is a hunter.


----------



## phins_jazy

KarenW said:


> I can finally share something!  I lurk on here several times a day and you guys have really inspired me to take up sewing again.  I introduced myself a few threads back, but had only made a few easy fit pants and have never posted pics.  I don't have a little girl to sew for, but we are in the process of adopting through the foster care system, so hopefully I will before long.  I have a very long wishlist of CarlaC's patterns on YCMT!  I made a bowling shirt and easy fit pants for my DS9 for Easter and a rag quilt purse for DD12.
> Thank you for letting me share and for inspiring me.  And thank you, CarlaC for making such great patterns.  I had gotten discouraged with commercial patterns when I tried to sew years ago, but you make it so easy.  I do have to admit that I had to get my sister to help with the sleeves, but I think part of that was the material I used - it was a pain to work with.



Those look great!  I really like the bag.  I think that's something my daughter and I could tackle together.



tricia said:


> Good morning.  Got thru with a couple of small rag quilts that a co-worker asked me to make her for the seats of her new love seats.  She has dogs and wants to put the quilts there to protect the furniture.  They are a weird size, cause she wanted them just for that purpose and they each measure 30 x 50.  Now I just have to figure out what to charge her.  She was like 'whatever you decide is OK'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She came with me to the fabric store and picked everything out.  The lighter material has moose on it, which worked out well cause her DH is a hunter.



That looks great.  I have no idea what to charge though.  

Question-Has anyone done a rag quilt or bag with regular cotton fabric and not flannel?  I've only done flannel.  Would regular cotton have the same effect?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok, Here is Evie's Curious George skirt - it was the hardest because I wanted the book panels to show so the top layer is just about the same length as the bottom and the waist is basically the 1 inch needed for tht elastic. And can I tell you how frustrating it was to have the red thread break when I was using the double needle last night !?!?! - always the red thread.....
> but it was fine if it was on the singel needle.......grrrrrrrrr


Very very cute.  Maybe the thread was old?  I try not hang onto thread too long because it is just not worth the hassle when it breaks.  I have been doing CG designs and if you want a shirt to match I would love to send you the design.



Stephres said:


> Happy Easter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would it kill them to pretend that they like each other, lol!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!


That is so funny!  They are both adorable, beautiful dress!



tricia said:


> She came with me to the fabric store and picked everything out.  The lighter material has moose on it, which worked out well cause her DH is a hunter.


I saw priceless, they are awesome and you are so talented.


----------



## jessesgirl

mom2prettyprincess said:


> I have a few questions...but first I wanted to say I actually sat down at my new machine yesterday and made a few things...I can't post pictures because I have NO idea where my camera is!  I made a pair of flannel easy fits, and an ironing board cover from the bookmarks! Was that easy & I love it now!
> 
> My question is........Where do you think I can find a pattern for a Cinderella costume. We will be having DD 5th b-day when we are in Disney & hope to have supper @ 1900 Park Fare...And of course but who else other than Cinderella...and it has to be her ball costume! I tried to talk her into the pink one...but no go...she is such a




I think simplicity makes a good Cinderella costume pattern I just do not know the pattern number. I have used McCalls 2856 but used the Belle pattern and not Cinderella. For my Daughters 2nd B-day we had a princess party and I made her Cinderella-ish dress with Simplicity 4764 . I want to make Her a princess dress with Simplicity 8953. Hope this helps !


----------



## jessesgirl

Does anyone know where I can get Donald Duck material ? I am still planning our vacation outfits and I am thinking I want to do something with Donald, I have never seen much made in a Donald theme. I am trying to think of a way I can make an outfit for my 2yo dd that looks like the character (but still looks like a girl lol) but I am drawing a blank so I am thinking of a cutesy Donald themed outfit instead. First thought was a sailor outfit with Donald embroidered on it.


----------



## froggy33

minnie2 said:


> Are you using a serger?





phins_jazy said:


> Can't wait to see the pics of the finished product.    I'll have to go check out that site you mentioned.  I tried a petti last year and I hated it!  I made it with tulle though. I'm hoping it will turn out better with the chiffon.
> .



I actually just use a regular sewing machine with regular thread for mine.  I have found that the nylon chiffon ruffles on its own if I use a long stitch and a low tension (I have the brother cs6000i).  So even though there are a lot of ruffles, I don't have to worry about gathering or using a ruffler foot!  Like I said I used 3 yards of chiffon, but in length yards it will be...about 60 yards of chiffon to ruffle!  I'll try to get mine finished tonight so I can see if my way of doing it actually works!!  I posted a tutorial a while back...it's pretty similar to the one from martha stewert in the bookmarks, but modified a bit to make it a little easier.  If the petti turns out alright I can post it if anyone is interested.  I am definitely going to check out Flea's though..she may have way better ideas as hers turned out lovely! With the prices I can get, even having to use 10 yards of fabric is only about $15-20 per petti!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

precious dress bodice


----------



## HeatherSue

Stephres said:


>


I love the little animals! Did you use that book that Tom got you for Christmas for them?  They're just too cute!  

Megan's dress is GORGEOUS!! I love eyelet, and I love sparkles!  Tessa wore "Megan's dress" for Easter.  She even had me do "Megan braids" in her hair.  When she looked in the mirror she said "I could be Megan, if only my eyes were brown."  

We know they love each other, even if they like to pretend they don't!




Flea said:


> Aww bummer - how cool would that be - meeting someone from the other side of the world  where are you staying?  We have booked one of the new pirate themed kids suites at HOJO's .


I don't even know for sure if I'm going yet.  I want to go Dec. 7-11.  But, it would be just me and the kids and I'm not sure if I want to do everything on my own. I've never traveled on my own before and I'm a scaredy-cat.  But, I'm thinking about it. I haven't picked out a hotel yet.  But, the pirate themed rooms sound really cool!! I'm going to have to look into that!



KarenW said:


>


Wow, way to make a first impression!  The bowling shirt looks great!! I love the bag, too!!  Yay!  I can't wait to see what else you come up with! 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I have talked to my mom a million times in the last few days!  She is having a blast!!!!  I am so glad.  They did ALL of Animal Kingdom yesterday.  They said the crowds were not that bad.  They walked onto all but one or two rides and only used one FP all day!  Today, they go to MK!  Even my 15 YO niece is excited about seeing the castle!  LOVE IT!  I wish I was there.


Wow, it sounds like the crowds are even better than when we went in February!  That's great!



revrob said:


> This is not a new development.  This is a new policy that was announced over two years ago, and began implementation (I believe) in May of 2007.  The reasoning is that there are not enough children to adopt from China (which is why many families have been waiting for more than 3 years for a referral, and many others that are newer into the program will way 5-6+ years) and that they can choose to have stricter qualifications for prospective adoptive parents.
> 
> Don't get me started on whether or not I agree with this, or if I believe that this is true!  I'm just saying what I know is the case from having lived in the adoption community for over 4 years now.
> Let me put it this way, though we have adopted from China, and though we would have NO problem whatsoever having a home study approved, we are not currently eligible to adopt from China.  Which is ok with us since our family is complete.  But still...


Wow, I didn't know they had changed so much since we looked into adopting from China.  We wanted to adopt before I got pregnant with Tessa.  I would still like to, but that may never happen.



livndisney said:


> I am with Shannon on this. It is not something I usually talk about. But it is ALWAYS with me. Let's put it this way even Morgan says "China has bad rules now". She plans to go to China when she grows up and "help get the babies home".


This just about has me in tears.  I can't imagine what would have become of our little Morgan if she wasn't with you.  

She's going to grow up to make a difference in the world, I just know it!



tricia said:


> .


Those turned out really nice and what a great idea to protect the furniture.  I don't know what you should charge. I think most of us work too cheap, though!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


>



That turned out great!  Your DD is just adorable, too!  I love the dress over the shirt, too!  Did you make that one? Do you have a full length picture of it?


----------



## KarenW

GREAT job!  I really love the purse - did you use a pattern?  Can you share where you got it?  Or give us any tips on how you made it?  Did you use any kind of stiff interfacing for shape?[/QUOTE]

Thank you, all who commented on my shirt and bag!  I didn't use a pattern for the bag.  My DD has a friend who has one she got on  and when I saw it I thought "I could do that", so I just read the rag quilt tutorial in the bookmarks and figured out how big to make the squares for the size she wanted. The only thing I did different is I used the cross sewing (from corner to corner) method on the squares instead of sewing around the edges.   She picked out the material - the top layer is just cotton, the middle is white flannel and the bottom layer is broadcloth (cheapest I could find).  I did use interfacing on the squares (rectangles, really) that ended up making up the bottom of the bag.  I did 5x5 squares for the front and back and 4x5 rectangles for the sides and bottom.  I am, by no means, an expert, but will be glad to answer any questions.


----------



## HeatherSue

-
-
-
It looks like I will NOT be losing my sewing room at the present time.  

If you want to know why, send me a PM.  I still don't want to talk about it on the boards where just anyone can come across it.
-
-
-


----------



## tricia

phins_jazy said:


> Those look great!  I really like the bag.  I think that's something my daughter and I could tackle together.
> 
> 
> 
> That looks great.  I have no idea what to charge though.
> 
> Question-Has anyone done a rag quilt or bag with regular cotton fabric and not flannel?  I've only done flannel.  Would regular cotton have the same effect?



I haven't done it, but I think you would have to have a middle layer of flannel to give it the soft fray effect.  Looks like KarenW did her purse that way.



MinnieVanMom said:


> I saw priceless, they are awesome and you are so talented.





Eyore4Ever149 said:


> precious dress bodice



Very cute shirt and adorable little girl.  I agree with the post that asks if we can see the whole dress.  Looks very nice.



HeatherSue said:


> Those turned out really nice and what a great idea to protect the furniture.  I don't know what you should charge. I think most of us work too cheap, though!



Thanks for all the compliments


----------



## revrob

:





HeatherSue said:


> -
> -
> -
> It looks like I will NOT be losing my sewing room at the present time.
> 
> If you want to know why, send me a PM.  I still don't want to talk about it on the boards where just anyone can come across it.
> -
> -
> -



 I'm sorry.


----------



## Cherlynn25

here is a little outfit that i made for my dd to wear to the easter egg hunt we went to. Someone had posted a cute little set of pink/white polka dot easy fit pants and a shirt with a flower on it. that was my inspiration! This was my 2nd attempt at an applique, thank you again Heather!!!! couldnt have done it with out your tutorial!


----------



## tricia

Cherlynn25 said:


> here is a little outfit that i made for my dd to wear to the easter egg hunt we went to. Someone had posted a cute little set of pink/white polka dot easy fit pants and a shirt with a flower on it. that was my inspiration! This was my 2nd attempt at an applique, thank you again Heather!!!! couldnt have done it with out your tutorial!



awwww, ever cute.  Hope she had a good time.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

HeatherSue said:


> -
> -
> -
> It looks like I will NOT be losing my sewing room at the present time.
> 
> If you want to know why, send me a PM.  I still don't want to talk about it on the boards where just anyone can come across it.
> -
> -
> -



Sorry...I sent you a PM...then my phone rang and I thought it was you...but you don't have my number...I'm losing it!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> precious dress bodice




Very cute...and she is adorable!!!  



Cherlynn25 said:


> here is a little outfit that i made for my dd to wear to the easter egg hunt we went to. Someone had posted a cute little set of pink/white polka dot easy fit pants and a shirt with a flower on it. that was my inspiration! This was my 2nd attempt at an applique, thank you again Heather!!!! couldnt have done it with out your tutorial!



Aww...cutie!  What fun!  Isn't Heather just great for showing us all the way!


----------



## revrob

Cherlynn25 said:


> here is a little outfit that i made for my dd to wear to the easter egg hunt we went to. Someone had posted a cute little set of pink/white polka dot easy fit pants and a shirt with a flower on it. that was my inspiration! This was my 2nd attempt at an applique, thank you again Heather!!!! couldnt have done it with out your tutorial!



That is seriously cute!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Here they are straight from their garage tour....
The Frank Girls!




Yes they really were playing - the video is great, especially after Joci took the microphone and someone tried to take Evie off the drums - she freaked out on that person... took the sticks back and started playing again - she only got 66% but she still played.
And  couple shots of Evie in her Curious George skirt......setting up gigs with their agent...




.. and really trying to get into the holiday spirit .....


----------



## princessmom29

I am going to use the precious dress pattern to do Alice and Wonderland. My question is how do I do the back of the pinafore? I can't see it in any of the Alice pics I can find and am not sure if it attacjes to the waistband in back, and if so how. Can anyone help???


----------



## lauralong81

I just made some outfits for my DD3 - my first try at making clothes for her other than just minor alterations.  Not that these were big projects to say the least, but I'm just beginning!  Made a tinkerbell mock-smock dress for her, and an embroidered mickey mouse t-shirt with gauchos.  I'm thinking of adding ruffles to the bottom of the gauchos.  The embroidery is far from perfect, but my first try!!!


----------



## teresajoy

Stephres said:


> My mom likes to sew for special occasions so she made Megan's Easter dress with the prettiest sparkly eyelet I got at Hancocks at the end of summer. I am glad I waited to use it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would it kill them to pretend that they like each other, lol!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!



Those felt animals are so cute!!!

I love Megan's dress, sparkly pink eyelet, you can't go wrong!!!! 
Jacob looks very handsome too! I love the picture of them together on the bench! 



mom2prettyprincess said:


> I have a few questions...but first I wanted to say I actually sat down at my new machine yesterday and made a few things...I can't post pictures because I have NO idea where my camera is!  I made a pair of flannel easy fits, and an ironing board cover from the bookmarks! Was that easy & I love it now!
> 
> My question is........Where do you think I can find a pattern for a Cinderella costume. We will be having DD 5th b-day when we are in Disney & hope to have supper @ 1900 Park Fare...And of course but who else other than Cinderella...and it has to be her ball costume! I tried to talk her into the pink one...but no go...she is such a


Simplicity has a Cinderella pattern:





It's number 2817



minnie2 said:


> How hard do you think it will be to upsize Carla's peasant dress to say a size 12?  I was going to add a few inches to the center of the pieces.  My girlfriends DD's bday is coming and she asked me to make her a dress or some clothes for her.  This is the older sister of the little girl I made the Tink, Wubzy and Ruffled up dress.  This little girl is one of Nikki's BFF's.  She actually asked me to make her a ruffled up dress but I am not sure if I could make that that much bigger.  Though I was thinking of using Carla's flouncy ruffled skirt ad cutting the measurements in half for the back piece and using this other pattern which is the top for the ruffled up dress but in bigger sizes and making my own franken pattern...  I am not sure, yet.  I know I wanted to make a Peasant dress and maybe a hat  Not sure yet.  I feel like I made the little sister 3 things so I need to make the big sister the same!  UGH!  We shall see I also have my niece and nephew's bday coming up!  maybe I should make a list....




Like Amy said, it's not hard at all with Carla's directions! I bookmarked them. Search for pattern scaling if you don't see it right away. 



KarenW said:


> I can finally share something!  I lurk on here several times a day and you guys have really inspired me to take up sewing again.  I introduced myself a few threads back, but had only made a few easy fit pants and have never posted pics.  I don't have a little girl to sew for, but we are in the process of adopting through the foster care system, so hopefully I will before long.  I have a very long wishlist of CarlaC's patterns on YCMT!  I made a bowling shirt and easy fit pants for my DS9 for Easter and a rag quilt purse for DD12.
> Thank you for letting me share and for inspiring me.  And thank you, CarlaC for making such great patterns.  I had gotten discouraged with commercial patterns when I tried to sew years ago, but you make it so easy.  I do have to admit that I had to get my sister to help with the sleeves, but I think part of that was the material I used - it was a pain to work with.



I love the shirt and the bag!!! Really great job on both!!! 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Heather!  That is beautiful!!!!  Great job...I can't wait to try this pattern...I bought it...just haven't tried it yet.  And yes you are right...it does remind me of my mom's dresses!  We were watching "The Sound of Music"  (the best movie EVER!) and Katie pointed out the dress with some of the girls in the movie...now she REALLY wants one!.


Lydia wore hers to my MIL's house yesterday (minus the apron) and she said it was like something she would have wore as a child. She loved it! 



livndisney said:


> I am with Shannon on this. It is not something I usually talk about. But it is ALWAYS with me. Let's put it this way even Morgan says "China has bad rules now". She plans to go to China when she grows up and "help get the babies home".



Cindee, you went and made me cry! I'm so glad Morgan is home with her Mommy!  And what a wonderful little girl she is!! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> precious dress bodice



That turned out really cute!!! 


The Moonk's Mom said:


> Sorry...I sent you a PM...then my phone rang and I thought it was you...but you don't have my number...I'm losing it!



That just made me laugh! 




Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Here they are straight from their garage tour....
> The Frank Girls!



They all look adorable!!!!! I love the outfits!!


----------



## jenb1023

Is anyone going to Magic Meets in August?  I am planning to go for the first time and it would be nice to "know" someone else.  Just wondering. . .


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

I'm so excited...I finished my dining reservations for our trip!  Really this was horrible for me!  I totally let the "magic" day come and go...what was I thinking!

I already had CRT...shhh...it's a sruprise for Katie.

But now I have Whispering Canyon...I really wanted to go there!
Sci-Fi...I think the kids will think this is a hoot...and me and Tim can sit in the back seat!

50's Primetime...I just think this will be fun if we get a good waiter.

Garden Grill...I couldn't get Chef Mickey's so this one is more for the boys.

Now...I feel I can really start sewing...uh...yep...I only really have 2 outfits done...that leaves 19 more to go...but really the boys will be farily easy...it's Katie's that takes a little more thought!


ETA- I almost forgot...my mom keeps calling...whe is having a blast!  I am so happy for them.  She said MK is great today too.  She is a little worried about the weather for tomorrow...but I told her don't worry, it will all work out!


----------



## revrob

teresajoy said:


> Simplicity has a Cinderella pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's number 2817



Call me silly, but I think I'm gonna try a Cinderella dress with Carla's Precious Dress pattern.  Alter the front bodice so that it dips lower in the front and add a peplum (or whatever that over skirt fluffy thing is called), and there you have it!


----------



## newmommie77

I want to start doing some sewing and would love to know where to look for tutorials or how to get started. My sewing experience includes a pillow in middle school and buttons on pants.  I am pretty crafty and I would love to do some of the appliques I have seen here and some of the twirl skirts.  Where do I start???  Also what is a good sewing machine to consider (I want a good one so that I don't have to upgrade several times...just don't want to spend $3500).


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

revrob said:


> Call me silly, but I think I'm gonna try a Cinderella dress with Carla's Precious Dress pattern.  Alter the front bodice so that it dips lower in the front and add a peplum (or whatever that over skirt fluffy thing is called), and there you have it!




I totally see that working!  I say try it!


----------



## tricia

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Here they are straight from their garage tour....
> The Frank Girls!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they really were playing - the video is great, especially after Joci took the microphone and someone tried to take Evie off the drums - she freaked out on that person... took the sticks back and started playing again - she only got 66% but she still played.
> And  couple shots of Evie in her Curious George skirt......setting up gigs with their agent...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. and really trying to get into the holiday spirit .....



That is adorable.  And the skirts look great.  The CG skirt looks like a perfect length. (and you were worried.....)



lauralong81 said:


> I just made some outfits for my DD3 - my first try at making clothes for her other than just minor alterations.  Not that these were big projects to say the least, but I'm just beginning!  Made a tinkerbell mock-smock dress for her, and an embroidered mickey mouse t-shirt with gauchos.  I'm thinking of adding ruffles to the bottom of the gauchos.  The embroidery is far from perfect, but my first try!!!



those are really cute, and nice little poses your DD has going on.  she is a real cutie.


----------



## revrob

newmommie77 said:


> I want to start doing some sewing and would love to know where to look for tutorials or how to get started. My sewing experience includes a pillow in middle school and buttons on pants.  I am pretty crafty and I would love to do some of the appliques I have seen here and some of the twirl skirts.  Where do I start???  Also what is a good sewing machine to consider (I want a good one so that I don't have to upgrade several times...just don't want to spend $3500).




How much do you want to spend?  If you're just starting out and you don't know if you're going to continue this for several years, you can get a good machine for less than $200.  If you're going to sew a lot and you don't want to replace the machine in a year, I totally recommand the machine that I have - a Baby Lock Decorator's choice.  It was about $800.  It's very heavy duty.  I purchased this machine after I knocked the time off of my brother machine that I had paid just under $200.  But I was sewing a lot, and at that time, I was sewing a lot of home dec stuff.  You'll probably get a lot of different opinions on this as everyone has their own favorite machine.


----------



## poohnpigletCA

So Easter was interesting at our house. Sierra had to go see the Dr. (this happens every Holiday) she will be ok.

Olivia got Thumper in her Easter basket. She huged and squezed him, and then decided he needed to be a girl.

She immediately asks us to call her Auntie Darla to make her bunny a dress, um no not going to happen. So we found a dress in the doll box. Olivia then decided that "she" would need a new name.

So without further delay here is Silvermist.......


----------



## Carrie772

phins_jazy said:


> Question-Has anyone done a rag quilt or bag with regular cotton fabric and not flannel?  I've only done flannel.  Would regular cotton have the same effect?



I have used flannel and fleece and 100% cotton and the effect is quite nice no matter which fabric type you use.  With 100% there is more "ragging" or maybe tangling is the word.  Fleece makes a nice fringe.  I have also combined 100% with fleece and with flannel.  It's really a foolproof design.


----------



## teresajoy

revrob said:


> Call me silly, but I think I'm gonna try a Cinderella dress with Carla's Precious Dress pattern.  Alter the front bodice so that it dips lower in the front and add a peplum (or whatever that over skirt fluffy thing is called), and there you have it!



OH no, not silly at all! I'm glad you said that, because I had meant to suggest that and then forgot!!   I'm actually thinking of making Ariel's pink dress from Carla's pattern too. I can't wait to see your Cinderella when you are done! 



newmommie77 said:


> I want to start doing some sewing and would love to know where to look for tutorials or how to get started. My sewing experience includes a pillow in middle school and buttons on pants.  I am pretty crafty and I would love to do some of the appliques I have seen here and some of the twirl skirts.  Where do I start???  Also what is a good sewing machine to consider (I want a good one so that I don't have to upgrade several times...just don't want to spend $3500).




If you go to the bookmarks link (in my siggy and in the first post) there is a learning to sew section with lots of tutorials. I am no help with machines. I'm using my cousin's old Viking, which I really like. Also, you should get CarlaC's Easy Fit Pants and Peasant Top/Dress patterns from http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/authors/1039292498  Those are two good ones for a beginner. She walks you through everything step by step with lots of pictures!!! And, you can print off many different sizes and it will grow with your child. Then, you will feel the need to purchase more of Carla's patterns until you have them all....


----------



## maiziezoe

You have all empowered me so much, I thought I would share my sewing story with you all.

When I was in 8th grade, we had to make an apron for Home Ec. My mom was thrilled that I was going to start sewing. She loves to sew and makes amazing things. On the second day of sewing class, I sewed my finger... twice. In and out and in and out with purple thread. That was the moment I became terrified of the sewing machine. I remember taking my unfinished apron to my mom the day before it was due and asking my mom to help me. I could see the disappointment in her face. She finished the apron (in about 4 minutes) and told me all I had to do was sew the ties onto the back. Well, I was too afraid to use the sewing machine and too lazy to do it by hand, so I safety pinned them to the back of the apron.  

Fast forward about 20 years. When my husband and I first got married, knowing my sewing machine terror,  he bought me a sewing machine for my birthday (always the romantic). I didn't even take it out of the box for 18 months. Then one day, I decided to make some flannel pants for the kids. I couldn't believe how easy it was. That Christmas I made jeans and shawls for my oldest daughter, my step-daughter and all of their American Girl Dolls (a combined total of 16). Then I had another baby and put the sewing machine away for almost 2 years. I recently found you wonderful ladies and Tom and decided to start sewing again. I am so glad I did! I am having a blast and my fear of the sewing machine is completely gone.

We're going on a cruise in 4 weeks so I wanted to make some cute skirts for my 2 year old daughter and some dresses for my 12 year old daughter.

This was my first project: A patchwork twirl skirt. I accidentally put one of the rows on upside down.... ooops...






This was my second project: A summer dress. I bought a "sew easy" pattern and found it to not be "sew easy". After a day of headache, I threw the pattern away and sketched what I wanted and measured my daughter... then I sewed it. Who needs a pattern, I say!






In the past two month, I've made 2 more dresses for my oldest DD and 4 skirts and 2 dresses for my DD-2 and matching skirts for myself and my girls for Easter. I have also made vests for the kids to wear on Pirate Night on the cruise. Oh, and I made my son some Sponge Bob Shorts.  

Thanks for letting me share my story with you all. If it wasn't for you all, I would probably still be afraid of my sewing machine.


----------



## froggy33

lauralong81 said:


> I just made some outfits for my DD3 - my first try at making clothes for her other than just minor alterations.  Not that these were big projects to say the least, but I'm just beginning!  Made a tinkerbell mock-smock dress for her, and an embroidered mickey mouse t-shirt with gauchos.  I'm thinking of adding ruffles to the bottom of the gauchos.  The embroidery is far from perfect, but my first try!!!


Your daughter is just too cute!  Love the outfits too!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Here they are straight from their garage tour....
> The Frank Girls!



Love it!  66% - I don't think I could come close to that on drums!!  I just stick to singing!  The skirt looks great!


----------



## teresajoy

maiziezoe said:


> You have all empowered me so much, I thought I would share my sewing story with you all.
> 
> When I was in 8th grade, we had to make an apron for Home Ec. My mom was thrilled that I was going to start sewing. She loves to sew and makes amazing things. On the second day of sewing class, I sewed my finger... twice. In and out and in and out with purple thread. That was the moment I became terrified of the sewing machine. I remember taking my unfinished apron to my mom the day before it was due and asking my mom to help me. I could see the disappointment in her face. She finished the apron (in about 4 minutes) and told me all I had to do was sew the ties onto the back. Well, I was too afraid to use the sewing machine and too lazy to do it by hand, so I safety pinned them to the back of the apron.
> 
> Fast forward about 20 years. When my husband and I first got married, knowing my sewing machine terror,  he bought me a sewing machine for my birthday (always the romantic). I didn't even take it out of the box for 18 months. Then one day, I decided to make some flannel pants for the kids. I couldn't believe how easy it was. That Christmas I made jeans and shawls for my oldest daughter, my step-daughter and all of their American Girl Dolls (a combined total of 16). Then I had another baby and put the sewing machine away for almost 2 years. I recently found you wonderful ladies and Tom and decided to start sewing again. I am so glad I did! I am having a blast and my fear of the sewing machine is completely gone.
> 
> We're going on a cruise in 4 weeks so I wanted to make some cute skirts for my 2 year old daughter and some dresses for my 12 year old daughter.
> 
> This was my first project: A patchwork twirl skirt. I accidentally put one of the rows on upside down.... ooops...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my second project: A summer dress. I bought a "sew easy" pattern and found it to not be "sew easy". After a day of headache, I threw the pattern away and sketched what I wanted and measured my daughter... then I sewed it. Who needs a pattern, I say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the past two month, I've made 2 more dresses for my oldest DD and 4 skirts and 2 dresses for my DD-2 and matching skirts for myself and my girls for Easter. I have also made vests for the kids to wear on Pirate Night on the cruise. Oh, and I made my son some Sponge Bob Shorts.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my story with you all. If it wasn't for you all, I would probably still be afraid of my sewing machine.



Aww, thanks for sharing your story!!!  I'm glad we could help you overcome your fear of the sewing machine!


----------



## Disney 4 Me

I love using the Easy Fit Pants pattern for my ds. I've made him a few shorts and only one pair of pants because my pants look like pajama pants. I'd like to make him more, but I think all of my pants will come out looking like pajamas instead of regular pants. Has anyone done boy pants that look like pants instead of pajamas? Is there a secret I'm missing? HELP! I love this easy pattern and want to make lots of pants!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

poohnpigletCA said:


> So Easter was interesting at our house. Sierra had to go see the Dr. (this happens every Holiday) she will be ok.
> 
> Olivia got Thumper in her Easter basket. She huged and squezed him, and then decided he needed to be a girl.
> 
> She immediately asks us to call her Auntie Darla to make her bunny a dress, um no not going to happen. So we found a dress in the doll box. Olivia then decided that "she" would need a new name.
> 
> So without further delay here is Silvermist.......



OH that's just so wrong! LOL!
One of the only stuffed toys I remember my brother getting (we always got a stuffy and candy in our basket) was Thumber- he hasn't changed much over the years- what a great bunny for her basket!!



maiziezoe said:


> You have all empowered me so much, I thought I would share my sewing story with you all.
> 
> When I was in 8th grade, we had to make an apron for Home Ec. My mom was thrilled that I was going to start sewing. She loves to sew and makes amazing things. On the second day of sewing class, I sewed my finger... twice. In and out and in and out with purple thread. That was the moment I became terrified of the sewing machine. I remember taking my unfinished apron to my mom the day before it was due and asking my mom to help me. I could see the disappointment in her face. She finished the apron (in about 4 minutes) and told me all I had to do was sew the ties onto the back. Well, I was too afraid to use the sewing machine and too lazy to do it by hand, so I safety pinned them to the back of the apron.
> 
> Fast forward about 20 years. When my husband and I first got married, knowing my sewing machine terror,  he bought me a sewing machine for my birthday (always the romantic). I didn't even take it out of the box for 18 months. Then one day, I decided to make some flannel pants for the kids. I couldn't believe how easy it was. That Christmas I made jeans and shawls for my oldest daughter, my step-daughter and all of their American Girl Dolls (a combined total of 16). Then I had another baby and put the sewing machine away for almost 2 years. I recently found you wonderful ladies and Tom and decided to start sewing again. I am so glad I did! I am having a blast and my fear of the sewing machine is completely gone.
> 
> We're going on a cruise in 4 weeks so I wanted to make some cute skirts for my 2 year old daughter and some dresses for my 12 year old daughter.
> 
> This was my first project: A patchwork twirl skirt. I accidentally put one of the rows on upside down.... ooops...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my second project: A summer dress. I bought a "sew easy" pattern and found it to not be "sew easy". After a day of headache, I threw the pattern away and sketched what I wanted and measured my daughter... then I sewed it. Who needs a pattern, I say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the past two month, I've made 2 more dresses for my oldest DD and 4 skirts and 2 dresses for my DD-2 and matching skirts for myself and my girls for Easter. I have also made vests for the kids to wear on Pirate Night on the cruise. Oh, and I made my son some Sponge Bob Shorts.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my story with you all. If it wasn't for you all, I would probably still be afraid of my sewing machine.



You were a natural all along!! GREAT story!! I love to sew, but I have to have a pattern. I tried a crayon holder apron without a pattern- and I even had a finished one from the shop in front of me and I still couldn't finish the way I wanted. Good for you- love the black and polka dots with pleats!

who wanted the cinderella pattern suggestions? I don't know what size you are looking for- but here are options-

S5832 (size 3-8) ariel, snow white, cinderella
Simplicity 9383 (sizes 3-8)




This is the real deal- I bought this planning to do for halloween- but then DD wanted to be Pooh- and i saw it at a second hand shop for $3- so I skipped the dress- I think HeatherSue did this pattern and found the bodice low.
i also have this one- Simplicity 4949




Adoptionmomma4 (Lacy) did this one for her little girl katie, now she lined it in cotton since it was going ot be hot in FL, she also lengthened it and added a ruffle to the hem- instead of the lace. ALL of them need a petticoat underneath to achieve that fullness. This dress comes out nicer than the photo- Lacy has it in her siggy.

For those who are curious and missed my post back in Jan/Feb- that's when I did it, i didnt know if I would still be able to sew at this point, and I can tell you, I am only capable of short stints at the sewing machine now- and I have to sit further away LOL.
I'm sorry I dont a photo of her in it, we were late for church (or so DH thought) and it was windy when we got out. Then she spilled penne vodka down the front and Im now trying to get the stains out of it. 

I had her wear the petticoat Livndisney sent us (thanks so much!)


----------



## maiziezoe

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> OH that's just so wrong! LOL!
> One of the only stuffed toys I remember my brother getting (we always got a stuffy and candy in our basket) was Thumber- he hasn't changed much over the years- what a great bunny for her basket!!
> 
> 
> 
> You were a natural all along!! GREAT story!! I love to sew, but I have to have a pattern. I tried a crayon holder apron without a pattern- and I even had a finished one from the shop in front of me and I still couldn't finish the way I wanted. Good for you- love the black and polka dots with pleats!
> 
> who wanted the cinderella pattern suggestions? I don't know what size you are looking for- but here are options-
> 
> S5832 (size 3-8) ariel, snow white, cinderella
> Simplicity 9383 (sizes 3-8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the real deal- I bought this planning to do for halloween- but then DD wanted to be Pooh- and i saw it at a second hand shop for $3- so I skipped the dress- I think HeatherSue did this pattern and found the bodice low.
> i also have this one- Simplicity 4949
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adoptionmomma4 (Lacy) did this one for her little girl katie, now she lined it in cotton since it was going ot be hot in FL, she also lengthened it and added a ruffle to the hem- instead of the lace. ALL of them need a petticoat underneath to achieve that fullness. This dress comes out nicer than the photo- Lacy has it in her siggy.
> 
> For those who are curious and missed my post back in Jan/Feb- that's when I did it, i didnt know if I would still be able to sew at this point, and I can tell you, I am only capable of short stints at the sewing machine now- and I have to sit further away LOL.
> I'm sorry I dont a photo of her in it, we were late for church (or so DH thought) and it was windy when we got out. Then she spilled penne vodka down the front and Im now trying to get the stains out of it.
> 
> I had her wear the petticoat Livndisney sent us (thanks so much!)



Oh my goodness... that is fantastic!!!  Wow!


----------



## Twins+2more

what a pretty ruffle dress


----------



## billwendy

Did someone mention they could get petti's for $15? I'd love one for Hannah and Elizabeth for their birthdays!!!


----------



## jessica52877

billwendy said:


> Did someone mention they could get petti's for $15? I'd love one for Hannah and Elizabeth for their birthdays!!!



They are usually $55 I believe when Teresa can get them. Which was $15 more then what the materials came to make one.


----------



## lauralong81

Thanks everyone for your great replies on my outfits for DD... I'm obviously a newbie to the Disboutiquers (and really intensive-sewing for that matter)... so thank you all for some awesome inspiration!!!  

On that note - I seem to be having some major problems with the appliques.  I've been following the tutorial directions, but I have to be doing something wrong - - could it be the foot I'm using (Just a plain old machine foot, not made specifically for embroidery)?  It just seems that I can't keep the stitches going at an even pace - I get big gaps.  I have to pull the material thru, but I guess sometimes I'm pulling too hard which causes the gap? I also can't seem to get smooth/even lines - especially on a curve -  is that something that just comes with practice?  Not sure if there's an easier way to explain or go about this... any advice would be appreciated!!!

Thanks again, looking forward to learning a tons more and posting some more advanced things in the future!

my first try at embroidery...


----------



## princessmom29

lauralong81 said:


> Thanks everyone for your great replies on my outfits for DD... I'm obviously a newbie to the Disboutiquers (and really intensive-sewing for that matter)... so thank you all for some awesome inspiration!!!
> 
> On that note - I seem to be having some major problems with the appliques.  I've been following the tutorial directions, but I have to be doing something wrong - - could it be the foot I'm using (Just a plain old machine foot, not made specifically for embroidery)?  It just seems that I can't keep the stitches going at an even pace - I get big gaps.  I have to pull the material thru, but I guess sometimes I'm pulling too hard which causes the gap? I also can't seem to get smooth/even lines - especially on a curve -  is that something that just comes with practice?  Not sure if there's an easier way to explain or go about this... any advice would be appreciated!!!
> 
> Thanks again, looking forward to learning a tons more and posting some more advanced things in the future!
> 
> my first try at embroidery...



I had this problem when I first started. An applique foot fixed the gaps in my stitches, and being smooth over the curves comes with practice, and I am still getting the hang of that!


----------



## jessica52877

OMGosh! Thank you for reminding me! I just use the regular foot but have been meaning to look for an applique foot for ages now! 

I don't think the foot you use had anything to do with it (I have no gaps) although I assume it is alot easier to see if you use an applique foot. I seem to do a lot of blind guessing! 

Practice really makes perfect with the curves and applique in general.


----------



## jessica52877

Does this one look too cheap?

http://cgi.ebay.com/7mm-Clear-Open-...0|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

I guess since I have no issues why spend the money but I can only imagine how much easier it might make things. It just looks so cheap.


----------



## princessmom29

jessica52877 said:


> Does this one look too cheap?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/7mm-Clear-Open-...0|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50
> 
> I guess since I have no issues why spend the money but I can only imagine how much easier it might make things. It just looks so cheap.



I ordered mind from singer and it was $9.99 so I think you are ok.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

So many lovely things but I had to comment on the Thumper story 





That so sounds like something Aisling would do, I couldn't stop laughing when I read it!


----------



## tricia

lauralong81 said:


> Thanks everyone for your great replies on my outfits for DD... I'm obviously a newbie to the Disboutiquers (and really intensive-sewing for that matter)... so thank you all for some awesome inspiration!!!
> 
> On that note - I seem to be having some major problems with the appliques.  I've been following the tutorial directions, but I have to be doing something wrong - - could it be the foot I'm using (Just a plain old machine foot, not made specifically for embroidery)?  It just seems that I can't keep the stitches going at an even pace - I get big gaps.  I have to pull the material thru, but I guess sometimes I'm pulling too hard which causes the gap? I also can't seem to get smooth/even lines - especially on a curve -  is that something that just comes with practice?  Not sure if there's an easier way to explain or go about this... any advice would be appreciated!!!
> 
> Thanks again, looking forward to learning a tons more and posting some more advanced things in the future!
> 
> my first try at embroidery...




Is it because the stitching seems to get caught in the foot and then it does not feed so you pull at it?  I was having that problem, but then when I checked the manual for my machine it said to adjust the pressure on the foot to a lower setting when doing applique.  (not the tension, but the pressure, I had to open the side of my machine to see the dial for this)  This worked for me.


----------



## 3goofyboys

Cherlynn25 said:


> here is a little outfit that i made for my dd to wear to the easter egg hunt we went to. Someone had posted a cute little set of pink/white polka dot easy fit pants and a shirt with a flower on it. that was my inspiration! This was my 2nd attempt at an applique, thank you again Heather!!!! couldnt have done it with out your tutorial!


I love this and it's perfect for an egg hunt!  Great job!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Here they are straight from their garage tour....
> The Frank Girls!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they really were playing - the video is great, especially after Joci took the microphone and someone tried to take Evie off the drums - she freaked out on that person... took the sticks back and started playing again - she only got 66% but she still played.
> And  couple shots of Evie in her Curious George skirt......setting up gigs with their agent...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. and really trying to get into the holiday spirit .....


How adorable are they?  Curious George is fantastic!



lauralong81 said:


> I just made some outfits for my DD3 - my first try at making clothes for her other than just minor alterations.  Not that these were big projects to say the least, but I'm just beginning!  Made a tinkerbell mock-smock dress for her, and an embroidered mickey mouse t-shirt with gauchos.  I'm thinking of adding ruffles to the bottom of the gauchos.  The embroidery is far from perfect, but my first try!!!


 Great job!  I just did my 1st applique and I started with a Mickey head too, great minds think alike!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> For those who are curious and missed my post back in Jan/Feb- that's when I did it, i didnt know if I would still be able to sew at this point, and I can tell you, I am only capable of short stints at the sewing machine now- and I have to sit further away LOL.
> I'm sorry I dont a photo of her in it, we were late for church (or so DH thought) and it was windy when we got out. Then she spilled penne vodka down the front and Im now trying to get the stains out of it.
> 
> I had her wear the petticoat Livndisney sent us (thanks so much!)


I think I commented on this the 1st time I saw it, but I love this!  All these pretty dresses make me want girls!


----------



## desparatelydisney

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I had her wear the petticoat Livndisney sent us (thanks so much!)



THAT is AMAZING!!!  I would love to be able to produce something like that!


----------



## lauralong81

princessmom29 said:


> I had this problem when I first started. An applique foot fixed the gaps in my stitches, and being smooth over the curves comes with practice, and I am still getting the hang of that!





tricia said:


> Is it because the stitching seems to get caught in the foot and then it does not feed so you pull at it?  I was having that problem, but then when I checked the manual for my machine it said to adjust the pressure on the foot to a lower setting when doing applique.  (not the tension, but the pressure, I had to open the side of my machine to see the dial for this)  This worked for me.



I think it's a combo of all of these suggestions... at least I'm hoping that's it!    I will pick up a new foot, adjust the pressure (if I can figure out how!) AND practice-practice-PRACTICE!!!  Hopefully someday I can produce something like that beautiful Aurora aplique dress!!  I will try all of this, and post the results once I feel they are worthy enough... 

Thanks ladies...


----------



## hopeandtink

I am in search of the famous Mrs. B so that my DD can get an Alice dress for our next trip. Anyone have her ebay name. Thanks.


----------



## 2cutekidz

hopeandtink said:


> I am in search of the famous Mrs. B so that my DD can get an Alice dress for our next trip. Anyone have her ebay name. Thanks.




I'm clueless - who are you talking about?


----------



## livndisney

hopeandtink said:


> I am in search of the famous Mrs. B so that my DD can get an Alice dress for our next trip. Anyone have her ebay name. Thanks.



It looks like the person you are looking for sells Disney made Costumes on Ebay, it doesn't look like she sews them. I don't think I have seen a "Ms. B" on this board. Sorry.


----------



## Mirb1214

hopeandtink said:


> I am in search of the famous Mrs. B so that my DD can get an Alice dress for our next trip. Anyone have her ebay name. Thanks.



OneTreeHill on one of the other boards here has bought TONS of dresses from a lady from ebay.  I thought I had the sellers name saved but I can't find it on myebay.  Check w/ Onetreehill and I bet it's the seller you're looking for.  If you find out the name please let us know what it is!

Hope this helps!


----------



## revrob

hopeandtink said:


> I am in search of the famous Mrs. B so that my DD can get an Alice dress for our next trip. Anyone have her ebay name. Thanks.



Mrs. B?  Mrs. B?  I'm not sure who that is?  I'm trying to think and nothing is coming to mind.


----------



## twob4him

Awesome  stuff posted recently everyone!!!! I have been lurking/window shopping! A big hello to our new sewers....keep up the great work! 

*Jessica*...I have a clear sewing foot kinda like the one you posted...I only use that one foot for everything but buttons and gathering...its pretty sturdy plastic...well at least mine is...so did you get it?


----------



## twob4him

OMGarsh








I just posted and looked at my ticker....is that possibly right.... 6 months till my Disney trip????







I've got a million more things to sew....oh and I have a funny story. We bought our airline tickets and they ask if you are checking luggage. My dh put down "no" and I asked how I was supposed to get their clothes to FL. He said I should just put them in the girls carry-on. Now....mind you....he means those cute little rolling back-pack size overnight suitcases.






Really the man is clueless.....doesn't he know they will have like three changes of clothes for each day...18-20 customs each???


But he brings up a good point...how do I get all these clothes down there? Should I ship them to myself? Or is that too costly???


----------



## eeyore3847

Have had a lot of things going on.... so sorry I have been absent from the board... I am back and trying to be more productive everywhere...
here is a new alice set I completed....









Lori


----------



## *Toadstool*

eeyore3847 said:


> Have had a lot of things going on.... so sorry I have been absent from the board... I am back and trying to be more productive everywhere...
> here is a new alice set I completed....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


That is just darling. I love the teapot fabric! Where did you get it? Did you do your designs on the embroidery machine? If so.. where did you get them if you don't mind sharing. I am on a mad dash to make an Alice custom for a mad hatter tea part this week.. 
I am going to try to be brave and take the freehand applique route.. dunno if that is going to work out for me or not though. I love the Alice.. she is prettier than some of the designs I was thinking about buying. 
Definitely don't have time to digitize one.. digitizing is so time consuming! It is cheap though. 

I have lots of things to go back and comment on. I am sick atm and in a mad rush to plan out this dress though. 
<3


Oh.. and I keep thinking I really need the Anna! You women are such enablers! *smile*


----------



## eeyore3847

*Toadstool* said:


> That is just darling. I love the teapot fabric! Where did you get it? Did you do your designs on the embroidery machine? If so.. where did you get them if you don't mind sharing. I am on a mad dash to make an Alice custom for a mad hatter tea part this week..
> I am going to try to be brave and take the freehand applique route.. dunno if that is going to work out for me or not though. I love the Alice.. she is prettier than some of the designs I was thinking about buying.
> Definitely don't have time to digitize one.. digitizing is so time consuming! It is cheap though.
> 
> I have lots of things to go back and comment on. I am sick atm and in a mad rush to plan out this dress though.
> <3
> 
> 
> Oh.. and I keep thinking I really need the Anna! You women are such enablers! *smile*




The tea pot fabric I ordered from overseas last year, I think I got the alice design from "the place that shall not be named"  . but I do not remember the seller it was one of the first ones I bought when I got my emb. machine. 

Lori


----------



## 3goofyboys

eeyore3847 said:


> Have had a lot of things going on.... so sorry I have been absent from the board... I am back and trying to be more productive everywhere...
> here is a new alice set I completed....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


Beautiful as always!


----------



## eeyore3847

3goofyboys said:


> Beautiful as always!



Thank you so much!


----------



## t-beri

Uh, is there a MOD in the house


----------



## froggy33

Yeah I finally got some things done and I actually got pics loaded on to my computer so I can share with you all!  My husband is gone on business and my daughter went to sleep on time, so I finally could sew!
First off, my daughters Easter dress.  I made the Feliz and just love this pattern!!   I had to size it down to fit a 9 month old, but I think it turned out pretty good.  I really love how it turned out!  The only thing I don't like about it are the straps.  I can't tell if I did them wrong or if it is just because the dress is just a tad bit too big on her. The straps fall off her shoulders a bit.  Any ideas suggestions??  (She didn't much care for the Easter Bunny!!)
















And I finally finished a pettiskirt.  I haven't tried it on my daughter yet, but I think it looks really good.  I think on my next one I am going to add just a bit of extra yardage on each tier to make it a teeny bit more full, but I am really pleased with it.  And if I just sit and take the time, it's really pretty easy!










I've ordered a bunch more chiffon and I can't wait to make a few more!  Much better than shelling out $60!!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Tracie

I finally found my cord for my camera!  My son had it, he has no idea why  I guess it just took it's self into his room and jumped into his USB port!  Anyway I can post pix of little warriors give items.

Shirt design for the girls and boys:






And for "Super Froggy Girl!"










Tracie

Sorry for the pix size photobucket is having issues they are either tiny or huge!


----------



## PrincessKell

jessesgirl said:


> Does anyone know where I can get Donald Duck material ? I am still planning our vacation outfits and I am thinking I want to do something with Donald, I have never seen much made in a Donald theme. I am trying to think of a way I can make an outfit for my 2yo dd that looks like the character (but still looks like a girl lol) but I am drawing a blank so I am thinking of a cutesy Donald themed outfit instead. First thought was a sailor outfit with Donald embroidered on it.



I have found a lot of Donald fabric in old Disney sheets. I actually just found some GREAT Disney sheets at a garage sale!  You can check on  I have seen a lot there. 



lauralong81 said:


> I just made some outfits for my DD3 - my first try at making clothes for her other than just minor alterations.  Not that these were big projects to say the least, but I'm just beginning!  Made a tinkerbell mock-smock dress for her, and an embroidered mickey mouse t-shirt with gauchos.  I'm thinking of adding ruffles to the bottom of the gauchos.  The embroidery is far from perfect, but my first try!!!



Super cute! I love the fabric choices!! You did a great job for your first outfits. Can't wait to see more.



poohnpigletCA said:


> So Easter was interesting at our house. Sierra had to go see the Dr. (this happens every Holiday) she will be ok.
> 
> Olivia got Thumper in her Easter basket. She huged and squezed him, and then decided he needed to be a girl.
> 
> She immediately asks us to call her Auntie Darla to make her bunny a dress, um no not going to happen. So we found a dress in the doll box. Olivia then decided that "she" would need a new name.
> 
> So without further delay here is Silvermist.......



Hehehehe I sooo love that! Silvermist looks ever so lovely! 



eeyore3847 said:


> Have had a lot of things going on.... so sorry I have been absent from the board... I am back and trying to be more productive everywhere...
> here is a new alice set I completed....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


OH I love that tea pot fabric. I have just been loving all the fabric you have been getting from overseas. SO darn adorable! Love the new set


----------



## PrincessKell

Well....Kevin never agreed to meet me half way to give Georgia her dress.  I just couldn't believe that one. I was so upset with him. BUT it was done and waiting for her when she got home and LOVED IT! I ended up needing to go to my brother's house to Chat and vent about the fantastic ex of mine bringing his new girlfriend to my house with out telling me. I was just thrown for a loop on that one.  I Needed to vent with out my child being in ear shot. SO off we went. She had her bday gift there from Feb! So my SIL was great and played with her for nearly two hours so I could get it all out talkin to my bro.  Anyway....She wore her dress top. and looked so darn cute in it. and she said she wants to wear it to school. hehehe She picked out the fabric its not too "easter"ish so I think she can pull it off!


----------



## Stephres

PrincessKell said:


>



You are better than me, I still have bunny fabric sitting in a pile next to my sewing machine. I totally forgot about it!

Georgia looks abcolutely adorable in in it. Glad you got everything off your chest and she got to play with SIL.


----------



## disneymomof1

twob4him said:


> OMGarsh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted and looked at my ticker....is that possibly right.... 6 months till my Disney trip????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a million more things to sew....oh and I have a funny story. We bought our airline tickets and they ask if you are checking luggage. My dh put down "no" and I asked how I was supposed to get their clothes to FL. He said I should just put them in the girls carry-on. Now....mind you....he means those cute little rolling back-pack size overnight suitcases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really the man is clueless.....doesn't he know they will have like three changes of clothes for each day...18-20 customs each???
> 
> 
> But he brings up a good point...how do I get all these clothes down there? Should I ship them to myself? Or is that too costly???




I have shipped down packages for our last two trips.  It is so easy to do. I shipped down DD clothes, costumes, and most of our shoes. It left a lot of  empty space in extra suitcase for souvenirs for the trip home.  This last trip at Christmas time, I shipped down DD clothes, toiletries and shoes.  I put the box in the closet and used it for our dirty clothes, then when it was time to check out, I taped up the box, went to the front desk and shipped home our dirty clothes.  I used the UPS store at home for shipping, they box and ship and it was not costly at all. About what you would pay to check a piece of luggage. Depends on the weight but this year it was about $27.00.  It usually takes about a week from NJ to ship to FL.  But take in to account any holidays that may delay shipping by a day or so.  Plus with UPS you can track and know exactly when your package arrives.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

PrincessKell said:


> Well....Kevin never agreed to meet me half way to give Georgia her dress.  I just couldn't believe that one. I was so upset with him. BUT it was done and waiting for her when she got home and LOVED IT! I ended up needing to go to my brother's house to Chat and vent about the fantastic ex of mine bringing his new girlfriend to my house with out telling me. I was just thrown for a loop on that one.  I Needed to vent with out my child being in ear shot. SO off we went. She had her bday gift there from Feb! So my SIL was great and played with her for nearly two hours so I could get it all out talkin to my bro.  Anyway....She wore her dress top. and looked so darn cute in it. and she said she wants to wear it to school. hehehe She picked out the fabric its not too "easter"ish so I think she can pull it off!



I'm really sorry things didn't work out for you to meet up and give the dress over in time, but how much better was it to be able to see her wear and and love it- and want to wear it more! Sounds like you have a really great brother too!


----------



## revrob

twob4him said:


> OMGarsh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted and looked at my ticker....is that possibly right.... 6 months till my Disney trip????
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a million more things to sew....oh and I have a funny story. We bought our airline tickets and they ask if you are checking luggage. My dh put down "no" and I asked how I was supposed to get their clothes to FL. He said I should just put them in the girls carry-on. Now....mind you....he means those cute little rolling back-pack size overnight suitcases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really the man is clueless.....doesn't he know they will have like three changes of clothes for each day...18-20 customs each???
> 
> But he brings up a good point...how do I get all these clothes down there? Should I ship them to myself? Or is that too costly???



Silly Man!  I think I'd look into shipping stuff to yourself.  It's actually a great idea!



eeyore3847 said:


> Have had a lot of things going on.... so sorry I have been absent from the board... I am back and trying to be more productive everywhere...
> here is a new alice set I completed....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori




LOVE the teapot fabric!  Cute!



*Toadstool* said:


> That is just darling. I love the teapot fabric! Where did you get it? Did you do your designs on the embroidery machine? If so.. where did you get them if you don't mind sharing. I am on a mad dash to make an Alice custom for a mad hatter tea part this week..
> I am going to try to be brave and take the freehand applique route.. dunno if that is going to work out for me or not though. I love the Alice.. she is prettier than some of the designs I was thinking about buying.
> Definitely don't have time to digitize one.. digitizing is so time consuming! It is cheap though.
> 
> I have lots of things to go back and comment on. I am sick atm and in a mad rush to plan out this dress though.
> <3
> 
> 
> Oh.. and I keep thinking I really need the Anna! You women are such enablers! *smile*




have you checked www.stitchontime.com  ?  Claire is GREAT, and her designs stitch out really, really well.  She has a ton of stuff, I bet she has Alice.




PrincessKell said:


> Well....Kevin never agreed to meet me half way to give Georgia her dress.  I just couldn't believe that one. I was so upset with him. BUT it was done and waiting for her when she got home and LOVED IT! I ended up needing to go to my brother's house to Chat and vent about the fantastic ex of mine bringing his new girlfriend to my house with out telling me. I was just thrown for a loop on that one.  I Needed to vent with out my child being in ear shot. SO off we went. She had her bday gift there from Feb! So my SIL was great and played with her for nearly two hours so I could get it all out talkin to my bro.  Anyway....She wore her dress top. and looked so darn cute in it. and she said she wants to wear it to school. hehehe She picked out the fabric its not too "easter"ish so I think she can pull it off!



Sorry things didn't work out, but the dress turned out really cute!


----------



## jessica52877

twob4him said:


> *Jessica*...I have a clear sewing foot kinda like the one you posted...I only use that one foot for everything but buttons and gathering...its pretty sturdy plastic...well at least mine is...so did you get it?




I am going to purchase it right now! I can't wait to be able to see what I am sewing!!!


----------



## minnie2

Clutterbug said:


> I've done it a few times and it's very easy.  Especially with the updated elongated pattern.  I just use the chart that Carla gave once for enlarging patterns and enlarge it by that % on the photocopier.  Megan wears a 14 in most tops now (for legnth) and the 12 in that pattern fits nicely.


GREAT THANKS!  

tricia;
THAT IS SWEET MAKING THEM FOR A CO WORKER!  Great job! Sorry didn't mean to shout cap lock was on...



froggy33 said:


> I actually just use a regular sewing machine with regular thread for mine.  I have found that the nylon chiffon ruffles on its own if I use a long stitch and a low tension (I have the brother cs6000i).  So even though there are a lot of ruffles, I don't have to worry about gathering or using a ruffler foot!  Like I said I used 3 yards of chiffon, but in length yards it will be...about 60 yards of chiffon to ruffle!  I'll try to get mine finished tonight so I can see if my way of doing it actually works!!  I posted a tutorial a while back...it's pretty similar to the one from martha stewert in the bookmarks, but modified a bit to make it a little easier.  If the petti turns out alright I can post it if anyone is interested.  I am definitely going to check out Flea's though..she may have way better ideas as hers turned out lovely! With the prices I can get, even having to use 10 yards of fabric is only about $15-20 per petti!


 That gives me hope!  Doesn't the thin material get pushed down into the feed dogs?  I know when I sew thin knits that is what happens so I have taken to adding  the stuff I use for appliques and then taking it off..

Eyore4Ever- Gorgeous!  
Cherlynn25- So cute!  I really need to start adding rick rack to stuff.  I always like the look of it.

Mommy2JulietJocelyn- LOL  They look so cute playing guitar hero!  The dresses look perfect on them!
lauralong81- They look great!  Keep up the good work!


The Moonk's Mom said:


> I'm so excited...I finished my dining reservations for our trip!  Really this was horrible for me!  I totally let the "magic" day come and go...what was I thinking!
> 
> I already had CRT...shhh...it's a sruprise for Katie.
> 
> But now I have Whispering Canyon...I really wanted to go there!
> Sci-Fi...I think the kids will think this is a hoot...and me and Tim can sit in the back seat!
> 
> 50's Primetime...I just think this will be fun if we get a good waiter.
> 
> Garden Grill...I couldn't get Chef Mickey's so this one is more for the boys.
> 
> Now...I feel I can really start sewing...uh...yep...I only really have 2 outfits done...that leaves 19 more to go...but really the boys will be farily easy...it's Katie's that takes a little more thought!
> 
> 
> ETA- I almost forgot...my mom keeps calling...whe is having a blast!  I am so happy for them.  She said MK is great today too.  She is a little worried about the weather for tomorrow...but I told her don't worry, it will all work out!


YAY!  
Do you book CRT and Chef Mickey's 180 days of 90 days like the rest?
So glad your om is having so much fun!



revrob said:


> Call me silly, but I think I'm gonna try a Cinderella dress with Carla's Precious Dress pattern.  Alter the front bodice so that it dips lower in the front and add a peplum (or whatever that over skirt fluffy thing is called), and there you have it!


Go for it!  When I saw the Simplicity pattern posted I thought it looks like you could use Carla's pattern too !   I may have to make  Sleeping Beauty dress with that pattern!  



newmommie77 said:


> I want to start doing some sewing and would love to know where to look for tutorials or how to get started. My sewing experience includes a pillow in middle school and buttons on pants.  I am pretty crafty and I would love to do some of the appliques I have seen here and some of the twirl skirts.  Where do I start???  Also what is a good sewing machine to consider (I want a good one so that I don't have to upgrade several times...just don't want to spend $3500).


Welcome!
 We all love youcanmakethis.com!
As for a sewing machine like others have said we all have our favs.  As some one who with in the past yr went from a $100 machine to a $350 machine to an embroidery machine.  You ahve a good thought going for a better machine BUT I still wouldn't do mine any different.  I would get a cheaper machine then if you love it upgrade.  Maybe get a cheap one at a dealership that will let you trade up for a better machine.  That i what I did.  

poohnpigletCA- 

maiziezoe- Welcome! What a great story!  Your outfits are great!  


Disney 4 Me said:


> I love using the Easy Fit Pants pattern for my ds. I've made him a few shorts and only one pair of pants because my pants look like pajama pants. I'd like to make him more, but I think all of my pants will come out looking like pajamas instead of regular pants. Has anyone done boy pants that look like pants instead of pajamas? Is there a secret I'm missing? HELP! I love this easy pattern and want to make lots of pants!


I have made a few my 6 yr old wears to school.  The one he wers the most is his cord embroidered football pants.  I can look for a picture if you would like?
 I think it depends o the materiel.   I tend to use that pattern more for my older kids pj's in the winter but  in summer for capris and shorts it is perfect!

Eyore4Ever149
Love that dress!  My niece wanted a rainbow ruffle dress but I was scared that it would look funny ut seeing how gorgeous all the different colors yours is I can't wait to make it!  

jessica52877- WOW I actually have an applique foot!  I never knew it! When I applique i tried using my reg foot but some how a clear foot showed up and it is so much easier.  Not that I am remotely as talented as you but a clear foot is easier.  I can't imagine how stunning your stuff would be if you could use the right foot!
eeyore3847
Lori that is adorable!

froggy33- Great dress!  LOVE the Petti!

Tracie They are perfect!  Don't worry about the size we LOVE big pictures!
PrincessKell-Sorry the ex was a butt but I am glad you had your bro to vent too!  Peach looks so cute in her bunny dress!


----------



## desparatelydisney

eeyore3847 said:


> Have had a lot of things going on.... so sorry I have been absent from the board... I am back and trying to be more productive everywhere...
> here is a new alice set I completed....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Okay, I am in love.    I have wathced these beautiful tops appear for months.  Is this the "Vidia" pattern?  Where do I find it?  Please help.


----------



## Disney 4 Me

minnie2 said:


> I have made a few my 6 yr old wears to school.  The one he wers the most is his cord embroidered football pants.  I can look for a picture if you would like?
> I think it depends o the materiel.   I tend to use that pattern more for my older kids pj's in the winter but  in summer for capris and shorts it is perfect!



Pictures would be great! Thanks so much!


----------



## princessmom29

I am attempting the precious dress pattern today!!!! It is spring break, and DD went to play day at her school so i am kidless for the day. I am going to try to do a passable Alice. I really hope mine comes out as well as all the ones i am seeing here!


----------



## Twins+2more

LORI, your alice set is FAB!  Everything you make looks great


----------



## revrob

desparatelydisney said:


> Okay, I am in love.    I have wathced these beautiful tops appear for months.  Is this the "Vidia" pattern?  Where do I find it?  Please help.



I'm not Lori, but this is not the Vida pattern, it is the Anna pattern by Farbenmix.


----------



## desparatelydisney

revrob said:


> I'm not Lori, but this is not the Vida pattern, it is the Anna pattern by Farbenmix.



Thank you!  Can someone PM me with the best place to buy it?  I have found it several places.

Also, I accidentally got the Dainty Designs peasant last night instead of Carla's.  Has anyone put this one together?  Is it as straightforward as Carla's stuff or should I fork out another $10?

TIA!


----------



## teresajoy

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> OH that's just so wrong! LOL!
> One of the only stuffed toys I remember my brother getting (we always got a stuffy and candy in our basket) was Thumber- he hasn't changed much over the years- what a great bunny for her basket!!
> 
> 
> 
> You were a natural all along!! GREAT story!! I love to sew, but I have to have a pattern. I tried a crayon holder apron without a pattern- and I even had a finished one from the shop in front of me and I still couldn't finish the way I wanted. Good for you- love the black and polka dots with pleats!
> 
> who wanted the cinderella pattern suggestions? I don't know what size you are looking for- but here are options-
> 
> S5832 (size 3-8) ariel, snow white, cinderella
> Simplicity 9383 (sizes 3-8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the real deal- I bought this planning to do for halloween- but then DD wanted to be Pooh- and i saw it at a second hand shop for $3- so I skipped the dress- I think HeatherSue did this pattern and found the bodice low.
> i also have this one- Simplicity 4949
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adoptionmomma4 (Lacy) did this one for her little girl katie, now she lined it in cotton since it was going ot be hot in FL, she also lengthened it and added a ruffle to the hem- instead of the lace. ALL of them need a petticoat underneath to achieve that fullness. This dress comes out nicer than the photo- Lacy has it in her siggy.



I made the first one for Isabelle's Big Give I had to modify the top because it was too low. 

Both of these patterns are out of print, but like Nicole said, you can sometimes find them. I've seen the first one going for around $20 on Ebay.



Tracie said:


> I finally found my cord for my camera!  My son had it, he has no idea why  I guess it just took it's self into his room and jumped into his USB port!  Anyway I can post pix of little warriors give items.
> 
> Shirt design for the girls and boys:And for "Super Froggy Girl!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Tracie, that is FANTASTIC!!!! I just love it!! Thanks for posting the pictures! 



PrincessKell said:


>


Kelly, that is adorable! I always love seeing pictures of Georgia!! She is such a cutie pie! 


princessmom29 said:


> I am attempting the precious dress pattern today!!!! It is spring break, and DD went to play day at her school so i am kidless for the day. I am going to try to do a passable Alice. I really hope mine comes out as well as all the ones i am seeing here!



You can do it!!! It's really easy!


*Pettiskirts*, someone mentioned them. I can get them for $40. I struggle when using chiffon. I think it's my extremely dry hands, so it is worth it to me to pay for them! 

I use the chiffon on the Giselle dresses I make and that is the part I dread the most!


----------



## minnie2

Disney 4 Me said:


> Pictures would be great! Thanks so much!








I made this awhile ago for my 6 yr old.  I have a few other things I made for my nephew who is 2 but for my son I thik this was the only pants other then pj's.  I am about to start a pair of shorts for the summer though....


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

teresajoy said:


> I made the first one for Isabelle's Big Give I had to modify the top because it was too low.
> 
> Both of these patterns are out of print, but like Nicole said, you can sometimes find them. I've seen the first one going for around $20 on Ebay.



Teresa, thanks for the info on the top being a little to low. I noticed that on the picture that it looked kind of low. I will check ebay. 

Also~ I was searching online last night for nylon chiffon since there was so much petti talk and I found this website that had it for $2.25/yard. Not sure if that is reasonable but thought I would let you all know.

http://www.magicmakers.com/retail/fabric/chiffon.html


----------



## phins_jazy

twob4him said:


> OMGarsh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted and looked at my ticker....is that possibly right.... 6 months till my Disney trip????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a million more things to sew....oh and I have a funny story. We bought our airline tickets and they ask if you are checking luggage. My dh put down "no" and I asked how I was supposed to get their clothes to FL. He said I should just put them in the girls carry-on. Now....mind you....he means those cute little rolling back-pack size overnight suitcases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really the man is clueless.....doesn't he know they will have like three changes of clothes for each day...18-20 customs each???
> 
> 
> But he brings up a good point...how do I get all these clothes down there? Should I ship them to myself? Or is that too costly???



You better get sewin missy!    I've played with the idea of packing only in carryons.  But we'd have 5 carryons and 5 personal items.  It _might_
be doable.  



eeyore3847 said:


> Have had a lot of things going on.... so sorry I have been absent from the board... I am back and trying to be more productive everywhere...
> here is a new alice set I completed....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Love Alice.  I really love this pattern. 



froggy33 said:


> Yeah I finally got some things done and I actually got pics loaded on to my computer so I can share with you all!  My husband is gone on business and my daughter went to sleep on time, so I finally could sew!
> First off, my daughters Easter dress.  I made the Feliz and just love this pattern!!   I had to size it down to fit a 9 month old, but I think it turned out pretty good.  I really love how it turned out!  The only thing I don't like about it are the straps.  I can't tell if I did them wrong or if it is just because the dress is just a tad bit too big on her. The straps fall off her shoulders a bit.  Any ideas suggestions??  (She didn't much care for the Easter Bunny!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I finally finished a pettiskirt.  I haven't tried it on my daughter yet, but I think it looks really good.  I think on my next one I am going to add just a bit of extra yardage on each tier to make it a teeny bit more full, but I am really pleased with it.  And if I just sit and take the time, it's really pretty easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've ordered a bunch more chiffon and I can't wait to make a few more!  Much better than shelling out $60!!
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Great job on the feliz.....and the petti!  Oh my!!  I just adore it!!! 



PrincessKell said:


> Well....Kevin never agreed to meet me half way to give Georgia her dress.  I just couldn't believe that one. I was so upset with him. BUT it was done and waiting for her when she got home and LOVED IT! I ended up needing to go to my brother's house to Chat and vent about the fantastic ex of mine bringing his new girlfriend to my house with out telling me. I was just thrown for a loop on that one.  I Needed to vent with out my child being in ear shot. SO off we went. She had her bday gift there from Feb! So my SIL was great and played with her for nearly two hours so I could get it all out talkin to my bro.  Anyway....She wore her dress top. and looked so darn cute in it. and she said she wants to wear it to school. hehehe She picked out the fabric its not too "easter"ish so I think she can pull it off!



Peach looks adorable as always.  Love her dress.  Sorry your ex was a jerk.



desparatelydisney said:


> Thank you!  Can someone PM me with the best place to buy it?  I have found it several places.
> 
> Also, I accidentally got the Dainty Designs peasant last night instead of Carla's.  Has anyone put this one together?  Is it as straightforward as Carla's stuff or should I fork out another $10?
> 
> TIA!



Honestly, I'd say to buy carlas.  If I remember right, there were others on here who got the dainty one and they didn't like it at all.


----------



## revrob

desparatelydisney said:


> Thank you!  Can someone PM me with the best place to buy it?  I have found it several places.
> 
> Also, I accidentally got the Dainty Designs peasant last night instead of Carla's.  Has anyone put this one together?  Is it as straightforward as Carla's stuff or should I fork out another $10?
> 
> TIA!



I have purchased farbenmix patterns from sewzannes (online - but I don't know if it has "fabrics" in the link or not - I guess just google sewzannes)  There are several places to purchase and I'm not sure that there is a BAD place to purchase.  I'd go with who has it in stock at the cheapest price (including shipping).

As far as the peasant top - let me just say that I own both as well.  I never could get the first one to go together right.  After a few attempts, I decided to follow the advice of ladies here and purchased the one from Carla C.  I've never regretted it!  I just considered it a lesson learned.


----------



## sahm1000

Hey!  I have been so busy lately that I am just now appearing on our new thread!  I have been lurking and everything I've seen has been beautiful!  I decided today to jump in and start quoting things so if I missed you I'm sorry!  I don't think anyone wants me to quote 25+ pages of things so I'm only going back three I think!  Hope everyone had a fantastic Easter.





jessica52877 said:


> OMGosh! Thank you for reminding me! I just use the regular foot but have been meaning to look for an applique foot for ages now!
> 
> I don't think the foot you use had anything to do with it (I have no gaps) although I assume it is alot easier to see if you use an applique foot. I seem to do a lot of blind guessing!
> 
> Practice really makes perfect with the curves and applique in general.



OMG Jessica!  I cannot believe that you don't have a clear applique foot!  Your appliques are beautiful and you can't see anything?  Crazy girl, go get one!  I got one from a local sewing machine store for around $10 or so.  They are so worth every penny!



eeyore3847 said:


> Have had a lot of things going on.... so sorry I have been absent from the board... I am back and trying to be more productive everywhere...
> here is a new alice set I completed....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Beautiful set Lori!  Just curious, how hard is the Anna pattern?  I have the Vida and find it to be pretty easy to put together.  And I know everyone says the instructions on the Feliz aren't great and it is kind of difficult.....Just wondering where the Anna falls.  I love that pattern and think I would like to attempt it but I'm not that adventurous and would hate to try it if it's really hard!




PrincessKell said:


> Well....Kevin never agreed to meet me half way to give Georgia her dress.  I just couldn't believe that one. I was so upset with him. BUT it was done and waiting for her when she got home and LOVED IT! I ended up needing to go to my brother's house to Chat and vent about the fantastic ex of mine bringing his new girlfriend to my house with out telling me. I was just thrown for a loop on that one.  I Needed to vent with out my child being in ear shot. SO off we went. She had her bday gift there from Feb! So my SIL was great and played with her for nearly two hours so I could get it all out talkin to my bro.  Anyway....She wore her dress top. and looked so darn cute in it. and she said she wants to wear it to school. hehehe She picked out the fabric its not too "easter"ish so I think she can pull it off!



Cute dress Kelly!  Georgia looks so pretty!  Sorry your ex didn't cooperate, men just don't understand.  



desparatelydisney said:


> Thank you!  Can someone PM me with the best place to buy it?  I have found it several places.
> 
> Also, I accidentally got the Dainty Designs peasant last night instead of Carla's.  Has anyone put this one together?  Is it as straightforward as Carla's stuff or should I fork out another $10?
> 
> TIA!




I have the Dainty Design peasant shirt and I bought the Carla C one after doing that one twice.  Her (Dainty Design) measurements are off in my opinion so it ends up being too short, the sleeves are way too short and the instructions on Carla's are better.  So maybe ask if they will give you your money back and exchange it for Carla's?  Her patterns really are good enough that I bought hers even though I had the other!


----------



## HeatherSue

I want to thank everyone who PMed me yesterday and today.  You are so sweet.  You all really mean a lot to me. 



Cherlynn25 said:


>


Absolutely adorable!! So is the outift!! I am partial to purple polka dots.  You're welcome!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


>


What a bunch of little cuties in adorable outfits!! I loved your captions, too!!




lauralong81 said:


>


So cute!! You did a great job!



revrob said:


> Call me silly, but I think I'm gonna try a Cinderella dress with Carla's Precious Dress pattern.  Alter the front bodice so that it dips lower in the front and add a peplum (or whatever that over skirt fluffy thing is called), and there you have it!


I think that's a great idea!  That dress is so versatile we could use it for almost any princess dress!  



newmommie77 said:


> I want to start doing some sewing and would love to know where to look for tutorials or how to get started. My sewing experience includes a pillow in middle school and buttons on pants.  I am pretty crafty and I would love to do some of the appliques I have seen here and some of the twirl skirts.  Where do I start???  Also what is a good sewing machine to consider (I want a good one so that I don't have to upgrade several times...just don't want to spend $3500).


My sister already chimed in, but there are lots of tutorials for beginners in the bookmarks.  My favorite patterns for beginners are CarlaC's Easy Fit Pants and Portrait Peasant Top on www.youcanmakethis.com



poohnpigletCA said:


> So Easter was interesting at our house. Sierra had to go see the Dr. (this happens every Holiday) she will be ok.


It wouldn't be a holiday at our house if one of the kids wasn't sick! 

I love Silvermist's dress and bow.  So lovely! 



maiziezoe said:


>


In the up side, I bet your finger looked pretty, all decorated with purple thread!  I'm so glad you decided to give sewing another try!  It looks like you're a natural!



Disney 4 Me said:


> I love using the Easy Fit Pants pattern for my ds. I've made him a few shorts and only one pair of pants because my pants look like pajama pants. I'd like to make him more, but I think all of my pants will come out looking like pajamas instead of regular pants. Has anyone done boy pants that look like pants instead of pajamas? Is there a secret I'm missing? HELP! I love this easy pattern and want to make lots of pants!


I think it all has to do with the fabric you choose.  Most of the lighter weight fabrics end up looking like pj pants.  If you go with a denim, canvas, or corduroy or something, they would look more like pants.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


>


Wow, that's beautiful!! I think I may have missed it the first time around. I love the detail on the bodice!



jessica52877 said:


> They are usually $55 I believe when Teresa can get them. Which was $15 more then what the materials came to make one.


Teresa can get them for $40!! They are also much poufier than most that people have made themselves.  



lauralong81 said:


> On that note - I seem to be having some major problems with the appliques.  I've been following the tutorial directions, but I have to be doing something wrong - - could it be the foot I'm using (Just a plain old machine foot, not made specifically for embroidery)?  It just seems that I can't keep the stitches going at an even pace - I get big gaps.  I have to pull the material thru, but I guess sometimes I'm pulling too hard which causes the gap? I also can't seem to get smooth/even lines - especially on a curve -  is that something that just comes with practice?  Not sure if there's an easier way to explain or go about this... any advice would be appreciated!!!
> 
> Thanks again, looking forward to learning a tons more and posting some more advanced things in the future!
> 
> my first try at embroidery...


I think the Mickey looks great!  Yes, going around curves takes practice!  As for having to pull your fabric through, maybe you could try widening the distance between your stitches a little bit.  Sometimes if I try to get my satin stitches too close together, it gets bunchy.



twob4him said:


> I've got a million more things to sew....oh and I have a funny story. We bought our airline tickets and they ask if you are checking luggage. My dh put down "no" and I asked how I was supposed to get their clothes to FL. He said I should just put them in the girls carry-on. Now....mind you....he means those cute little rolling back-pack size overnight suitcases.


That crazy man!!



eeyore3847 said:


>


So pretty, as usual!!



froggy33 said:


>


I love the itty bitty feliz!!! The eyelet is so pretty and the applique looks wonderful!  The petti turned out so pretty, too!



Tracie said:


>


Those look great!! I especially love the Super Froggy Girl outfit!! That is perfect!



PrincessKell said:


>



I say let her wear it to school!  Sorry your ex was such a PITB.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Tracie said:


> Shirt design for the girls and boys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for "Super Froggy Girl!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tracie



Great designs!


----------



## twob4him

revrob said:


> Silly Man!  I think I'd look into shipping stuff to yourself.  It's actually a great idea!
> 
> 
> have you checked www.stitchontime.com  ?  Claire is GREAT, and her designs stitch out really, really well.  She has a ton of stuff, I bet she has Alice.


Hi Shannon....I just checked out that website you mentioned with the digitized patterns......I nearly fainted. She's got absolutely everything I NEED and am getting ready to do by hand (not nearly as nice I might add). Problem is I have no embroidery machine. Arggggggggggggggggggggg I really must push and ask for it for my birthday this month. I want to be able to do 5x7 at least. Here is my big question....when you do machine applique, who cuts out the fabric pieces and does the machine stop so you can change thread colors? I haven't a clue how it all works???

************************************************

OK I will have to check into mailing myself the clothes...problem is I am staying at Windsor Hills...I wonder if I can ship it to the house there?


More cute outfits posted today...you all are sooo inspiring! 


I have just started my cased Epcot outfits....I made a simply sweet with long ties! Stacey do you remember sending me this fabric????? I am finally using it!!!! I need to make easy fit pants still but here's what I have so far......



















So I gotta get off this computer and finish preparing for Sarah's  Birthday party! Here's the birthday girl....












Have a great day everyone...I will post to my blog....gotta catch up there later anyways!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

PrincessKell said:


>



I just love this fun Easter Dress!


----------



## my*2*angels

That baby is adorable and the piglet dress was great!!

Tracie-GREAT job on all of the shirts!

GEORGIA looks so cute in her dress!  I love when she has her hair down!

Lori- LOVE the alice set, but when did JoJo get so BIG?

Oh and the pink petti-sorry I can't remember who made it, but GREAT JOB!

Sorry, I was so behind and was trying to remember things!


----------



## t-beri

desparatelydisney said:


> Thank you!  Can someone PM me with the best place to buy it?  I have found it several places.
> 
> Also, I accidentally got the Dainty Designs peasant last night instead of Carla's.  Has anyone put this one together?  Is it as straightforward as Carla's stuff or should I fork out another $10?
> 
> TIA!



It's ok.  It's different than Carla's but goes together easy enough.  I liked it for Lily.



twob4him said:


> Hi Shannon....I just checked out that website you mentioned with the digitized patterns......I nearly fainted. She's got absolutely everything I NEED and am getting ready to do by hand (not nearly as nice I might add). Problem is I have no embroidery machine. Arggggggggggggggggggggg I really must push and ask for it for my birthday this month. I want to be able to do 5x7 at least. Here is my big question....when you do machine applique, who cuts out the fabric pieces and does the machine stop so you can change thread colors? I haven't a clue how it all works???
> 
> ************************************************
> 
> OK I will have to check into mailing myself the clothes...problem is I am staying at Windsor Hills...I wonder if I can ship it to the house there?
> 
> 
> More cute outfits posted today...you all are sooo inspiring!
> 
> 
> I have just started my cased Epcot outfits....I made a simply sweet with long ties! Stacey do you remember sending me this fabric????? I am finally using it!!!! I need to make easy fit pants still but here's what I have so far......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I gotta get off this computer and finish preparing for Sarah's  Birthday party! Here's the birthday girl....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day everyone...I will post to my blog....gotta catch up there later anyways!



So exciting!!!  What a great friend around the world dress for Epcot.  Mickey heads were a great idea, Little got the least recognition for her custom that day....I was so bummed b/c I LOVED it so much.  But she had really cute hair that everyone commented on that day 

Happy birthday to Sarah!!!


----------



## sahm1000

I have to tell you guys that I have had the "Disney" bug lately!  We were there in September for free dining and I am desperate to go again!  We have another trip scheduled where we are taking all of my DH's family with us next April and that will be my next trip.  But I really want to go right now!   I think I have gotten the "itch" (like I don't already have an itch anyway, this just makes it worse) b/c my parents have decided since I planned our trip two years ago to "pimp" me out to their friends that are going and I've planned two of their friends trips in the last month and one of my friends from high school for them.  One of my parents friends (who I know very well and they trust me) even gave me their credit card and had me do everything for them when it came to booking it!  So maybe planning the trips has given me the really strong desire to book a trip but right now I'm resisting!  I would love to go for free dining again but Lilly needs two naps everyday and she is one of those kids that needs to be in her bed so I don't want to mess her up so we'll skip it this year and wait till she's 18 months (and hopefully down to just one nap) and just go next April.  

Just curious, how far in advance do you think I can work on clothes for next year?    Is it too early to start?  I am wanting to do some more detailed outfits than I did for our last trip (couldn't manage it w/ being pregnant and having Lilly right before we went).  So my thought is to try and do the appliques on the fabric now and as time gets closer and I know the sizes of all going to cut it out and "make" the outfits then.  Does that sound like it will work?  My nephew is the oldest going and he is 7, will just have turned 8 when we go so I am thinking of doing some appliques on t-shirts for him now too since I figure I can buy a size 9 or 10 and they will fit him.  I just want to have all of the outfits done that I "see" in my head and not be rushed!  And since I'll be sewing for my three girls, my DH's brother's daughter and son, and my DH's sister's new baby (don't know if it's a girl or boy yet) I am feeling the need to get moving since I'll need 6 outfits for everyday!

Another question for you guys too.  I'm on a roll today with them!  I am really curious about the embroidery machines that some of you have.  I really don't understand how you use them, so if someone who has one could give a little brief "tutorial" on their use I would appreciate it!  I understand how they work when you are just using "thread" to make the picture or letter but how does it work when you have them outline your different fabric on an applique?  My "by hand" appliques are decent (not nearly as good as some of you on here who are such experts!) but I love the perfection available with the machines so I am thinking I would love to buy one but I have a small budget available so I can't get too crazy expensive.  Any recommendations on which machine I should get and how much they cost?  And I know from what some of  you have said that you have to buy bigger hoop sizes than what comes with most of the machines.  Where do you get those and how much are they?  I am so sorry if that seems like a ton of questions!


----------



## Disney 4 Me

minnie2 said:


> I made this awhile ago for my 6 yr old.  I have a few other things I made for my nephew who is 2 but for my son I thik this was the only pants other then pj's.  I am about to start a pair of shorts for the summer though....



Now that is cute! Is it a heavier weight fabric? I used a lightweight cotton cars fabric. Maybe it's the pattern on the fabric that makes mine look like pajamas. I really like the footballs. I'll have to scour Joanns for some better fabric.


----------



## sahm1000

twob4him said:


> Hi Shannon....I just checked out that website you mentioned with the digitized patterns......I nearly fainted. She's got absolutely everything I NEED and am getting ready to do by hand (not nearly as nice I might add). Problem is I have no embroidery machine. Arggggggggggggggggggggg I really must push and ask for it for my birthday this month. I want to be able to do 5x7 at least. Here is my big question....when you do machine applique, who cuts out the fabric pieces and does the machine stop so you can change thread colors? I haven't a clue how it all works???
> 
> ************************************************
> 
> OK I will have to check into mailing myself the clothes...problem is I am staying at Windsor Hills...I wonder if I can ship it to the house there?
> 
> 
> More cute outfits posted today...you all are sooo inspiring!
> 
> 
> I have just started my cased Epcot outfits....I made a simply sweet with long ties! Stacey do you remember sending me this fabric????? I am finally using it!!!! I need to make easy fit pants still but here's what I have so far......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I gotta get off this computer and finish preparing for Sarah's  Birthday party! Here's the birthday girl....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day everyone...I will post to my blog....gotta catch up there later anyways!





Great minds must think alike!  Your questions about the embroidery machine are exactly what I am talking about!  I really wish some of you lived closer to me so I could watch what you do!  No one around me that I know of has one so I could watch.  


Your Friends Around The World dress is adorable!  Great job!


----------



## Disney 4 Me

HeatherSue said:


> I think it all has to do with the fabric you choose.  Most of the lighter weight fabrics end up looking like pj pants.  If you go with a denim, canvas, or corduroy or something, they would look more like pants.



I think you're right. I used a lightweight fabric from my "stash". Now I know better. Thanks everyone. You're the best!


----------



## revrob

twob4him said:


> Hi Shannon....I just checked out that website you mentioned with the digitized patterns......I nearly fainted. She's got absolutely everything I NEED and am getting ready to do by hand (not nearly as nice I might add). Problem is I have no embroidery machine. Arggggggggggggggggggggg I really must push and ask for it for my birthday this month. I want to be able to do 5x7 at least. Here is my big question....when you do machine applique, who cuts out the fabric pieces and does the machine stop so you can change thread colors? I haven't a clue how it all works???
> 
> ************************************************
> 
> OK I will have to check into mailing myself the clothes...problem is I am staying at Windsor Hills...I wonder if I can ship it to the house there?
> 
> 
> More cute outfits posted today...you all are sooo inspiring!
> 
> 
> I have just started my cased Epcot outfits....I made a simply sweet with long ties! Stacey do you remember sending me this fabric????? I am finally using it!!!! I need to make easy fit pants still but here's what I have so far......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I gotta get off this computer and finish preparing for Sarah's  Birthday party! Here's the birthday girl....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day everyone...I will post to my blog....gotta catch up there later anyways!



That turned out cute!  Love the Epcot outfit.

As far as the embroidery machine goes - this is how I do it.  When you have an applique design, it will stitch several layers of stitches.  It will stitch a single line of stitches and then stop.  At this point, you lay down the fabric that is going to be appliqued.  I like to spray adhesive the back of the fabric to keep it from moving around.  Then it will stitch another line of stiches and stop again.  At this point, you take off the hoop and clip the fabric real close to the stitch lin.  Put the hoop back in and start the machine, and it will begin to stitch a second tack down stich and then the applique stiches.  It will then move to the next section of the design that needs to be appliqued and do the same thing all over again.  It comes out great, but it is time consuming.  Love the result though!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

teresajoy said:


> Simplicity has a Cinderella pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's number 2817
> 
> 
> S5832 (size 3-8) ariel, snow white, cinderella
> Simplicity 9383 (sizes 3-8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the real deal- I bought this planning to do for halloween- but then DD wanted to be Pooh- and i saw it at a second hand shop for $3- so I skipped the dress- I think HeatherSue did this pattern and found the bodice low.
> i also have this one- Simplicity



Ok so here's my question what is the difference between the 2 patterns? Remember I am not a whiz sewer like all of you ladies, so being able to tell the difference in the pattern is like looking for a needle in haystack for me!

I found them both on  for a good price and one is  ending in 6 hours and I have to go to work in 45 mins...so should I just bid on on it with hopes of winning it and then resell the one I don't use? Help! 






Did we ever find anything out about this fabric? Was looking through my photo bucket and found the picture...Just curious?

I still have some of this fabric left if anyone is interested.


----------



## minnie2

twob4him said:


> Hi Shannon....I just checked out that website you mentioned with the digitized patterns......I nearly fainted. She's got absolutely everything I NEED and am getting ready to do by hand (not nearly as nice I might add). Problem is I have no embroidery machine. Arggggggggggggggggggggg I really must push and ask for it for my birthday this month. I want to be able to do 5x7 at least. Here is my big question....when you do machine applique, who cuts out the fabric pieces and does the machine stop so you can change thread colors? I haven't a clue how it all works???
> 
> ************************************************
> 
> OK I will have to check into mailing myself the clothes...problem is I am staying at Windsor Hills...I wonder if I can ship it to the house there?
> 
> 
> More cute outfits posted today...you all are sooo inspiring!
> 
> 
> I have just started my cased Epcot outfits....I made a simply sweet with long ties! Stacey do you remember sending me this fabric????? I am finally using it!!!! I need to make easy fit pants still but here's what I have so far......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I gotta get off this computer and finish preparing for Sarah's  Birthday party! Here's the birthday girl....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day everyone...I will post to my blog....gotta catch up there later anyways!


HAPPY BIRTHDAY Sarah!  
Love the new outfit!



sahm1000 said:


> I have to tell you guys that I have had the "Disney" bug lately!  We were there in September for free dining and I am desperate to go again!  We have another trip scheduled where we are taking all of my DH's family with us next April and that will be my next trip.  But I really want to go right now!   I think I have gotten the "itch" (like I don't already have an itch anyway, this just makes it worse) b/c my parents have decided since I planned our trip two years ago to "pimp" me out to their friends that are going and I've planned two of their friends trips in the last month and one of my friends from high school for them.  One of my parents friends (who I know very well and they trust me) even gave me their credit card and had me do everything for them when it came to booking it!  So maybe planning the trips has given me the really strong desire to book a trip but right now I'm resisting!  I would love to go for free dining again but Lilly needs two naps everyday and she is one of those kids that needs to be in her bed so I don't want to mess her up so we'll skip it this year and wait till she's 18 months (and hopefully down to just one nap) and just go next April.
> 
> Just curious, how far in advance do you think I can work on clothes for next year?    Is it too early to start?  I am wanting to do some more detailed outfits than I did for our last trip (couldn't manage it w/ being pregnant and having Lilly right before we went).  So my thought is to try and do the appliques on the fabric now and as time gets closer and I know the sizes of all going to cut it out and "make" the outfits then.  Does that sound like it will work?  My nephew is the oldest going and he is 7, will just have turned 8 when we go so I am thinking of doing some appliques on t-shirts for him now too since I figure I can buy a size 9 or 10 and they will fit him.  I just want to have all of the outfits done that I "see" in my head and not be rushed!  And since I'll be sewing for my three girls, my DH's brother's daughter and son, and my DH's sister's new baby (don't know if it's a girl or boy yet) I am feeling the need to get moving since I'll need 6 outfits for everyday!
> 
> Another question for you guys too.  I'm on a roll today with them!  I am really curious about the embroidery machines that some of you have.  I really don't understand how you use them, so if someone who has one could give a little brief "tutorial" on their use I would appreciate it!  I understand how they work when you are just using "thread" to make the picture or letter but how does it work when you have them outline your different fabric on an applique?  My "by hand" appliques are decent (not nearly as good as some of you on here who are such experts!) but I love the perfection available with the machines so I am thinking I would love to buy one but I have a small budget available so I can't get too crazy expensive.  Any recommendations on which machine I should get and how much they cost?  And I know from what some of  you have said that you have to buy bigger hoop sizes than what comes with most of the machines.  Where do you get those and how much are they?  I am so sorry if that seems like a ton of questions!


I hear you on the itch!  I say if you really want to go for it make simple applique in a bigger size or  even a skirt in a bigger size but maybe don't add the elastic until closer to when you leave.

As for as the embroidery machine.  I have a small 4x4 one and I haven't done an applique yet but I ahve done reg embroidery and i was stunned at how easy it is!  All I do is pick my design assuming it is one of my built in Disney ones of course!  LOL  then I have a chart as to what colors ad in what order I rethread the machine.  I put the material in my hoop thread it with the 1st clor and the machine stops when I need to change the color.


Disney 4 Me said:


> Now that is cute! Is it a heavier weight fabric? I used a lightweight cotton cars fabric. Maybe it's the pattern on the fabric that makes mine look like pajamas. I really like the footballs. I'll have to scour Joanns for some better fabric.


Thank you.  Actually it is a really light weight cord.  I really believe it is the style material that ay make it look more pj ish and the age of the kid.  I have made the same thing for my son and my nephew but since my nephew is almost 2 he can wear it as an outfit but for my son i see pj's.


----------



## teresajoy

desparatelydisney said:


> Thank you!  Can someone PM me with the best place to buy it?  I have found it several places.
> 
> Also, I accidentally got the Dainty Designs peasant last night instead of Carla's.  Has anyone put this one together?  Is it as straightforward as Carla's stuff or should I fork out another $10?
> 
> TIA!



I tried the Dainty Designs one before I had Carla's and I really did not like it at all. For Lydia, the armholes ened up being too tight and for some reason, it just doesn't go together perfectly like Carla's does! I say buy Carla's, or beg Kim to let you exchange it for the "right" one! 



twob4him said:


> OK I will have to check into mailing myself the clothes...problem is I am staying at Windsor Hills...I wonder if I can ship it to the house there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I gotta get off this computer and finish preparing for Sarah's  Birthday party! Here's the birthday girl....




I am hoping to fit all our stuff into two check ins, 5 carryons and 5 personal bags. Problem is, I just realized that we don't really have any carryon sized luggage! We have flown Southwest in the past and I didn't have to worry about our luggage! (I love Southwest!) But, now I realize I really need to take advantage of the full size carryons! 

SARAH!!! Heather and I couldn't think of her name the other day! How old is she? She looks so pretty. 



mom2prettyprincess said:


> Ok so here's my question what is the difference between the 2 patterns? Remember I am not a whiz sewer like all of you ladies, so being able to tell the difference in the pattern is like looking for a needle in haystack for me!
> 
> I found them both on  for a good price and one is  ending in 6 hours and I have to go to work in 45 mins...so should I just bid on on it with hopes of winning it and then resell the one I don't use? Help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did we ever find anything out about this fabric? Was looking through my photo bucket and found the picture...Just curious?
> 
> I still have some of this fabric left if anyone is interested.




The sleeves are different on the one with just Cinderella. It is more the "authentic" Cinderella patern. And, that one has a special piece in the front of the skirt to make it fuller. I don't remember what it is called, but you can kind of see it in the pictures. They are both very pretty though.

I posted pictures in the Photobucket account with the line drawings for both patterns and you can see better how they are different.


----------



## froggy33

minnie2 said:


> That gives me hope!  Doesn't the thin material get pushed down into the feed dogs?  I know when I sew thin knits that is what happens so I have taken to adding  the stuff I use for appliques and then taking it off..
> 
> froggy33- Great dress!  LOVE the Petti!


Thanks!  I haven't had any problems really with the chiffon.  Like Teresa mentioned, if you have dry hands it is easy to "catch" them on the chiffon, but not a real problem for me anyways (even when my hands were dry).  I find the chiffon is easy to use, I hardly pinned anything when making the petti.  I think the only thing I would do differently is make each tier a little longer in width so that it is just a bit fluffier.  I did try it on Kenzie this morning and it is plenty long enough and big enough in the waist that it will probably fit her for a few more years!!



mom2prettyprincess said:


> Also~ I was searching online last night for nylon chiffon since there was so much petti talk and I found this website that had it for $2.25/yard. Not sure if that is reasonable but thought I would let you all know.
> 
> http://www.magicmakers.com/retail/fabric/chiffon.html



I get all my chiffon from http://www.afc-express.com.  It's pretty soft and only $1.54 a yard plus they have a lot of colors.  I also just ordered some red chiffon with little white dots (thought it may work for minnie stuff) and some white with gold stars.  I'll see how well this will work for pettis and let you know.  Shipping seemed a bit much - $17 for a $40 purchase - so this other site may work out better if cheaper shipping.



phins_jazy said:


> Great job on the feliz.....and the petti!  Oh my!!  I just adore it!!!


Thanks!  I was really pleased with both.  And I just LOVE the Feliz pattern!  It went together so easily (at least with the Trillium sew along!)  I am going to make her another one for the cruise we are going on!



HeatherSue said:


> I love the itty bitty feliz!!! The eyelet is so pretty and the applique looks wonderful!  The petti turned out so pretty, too!



I loved the eyelet.  Of course white anything on a 9 month old only stays white so long!!

Again the only problem I had with the Feliz was the straps.  But after looking at others on here, I think they are right.  For my next one I think I may try to make the overall dress just a teeny bit smaller and shorten the straps.  I think that may help.


----------



## teresajoy

Here are the drawings of the patterns:
Simplicity 9383 OOP









On Lydia with the moified neckline. I can't imagine how low this would have been with the neckline the way the pattern was! This is without a petti. 




(She looks so young here!)


and this is Simplicity 2817, that is currently available:


----------



## livndisney

HI Miss teresajoy!!!!!!!!!


Love, Morgan


----------



## livndisney

super secret tip about making petti's............







WALMART!!!!!!!

I know it is hard to believe-but on TWO different occasions I have found wonderful chiffon for about 1.00 a yard


----------



## t-beri

I have been looking for an asian inspired top for the longest and HOW cute is this one????






found it at modkidboutique.com

I have some red chinese kitten fabric just waiting to be sewn up!!  Of course, I really don't need to buy a new pattern....


----------



## phins_jazy

livndisney said:


> super secret tip about making petti's............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WALMART!!!!!!!
> 
> I know it is hard to believe-but on TWO different occasions I have found wonderful chiffon for about 1.00 a yard



I never would have guessed walmart!  I'll check this afternoon.  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Clutterbug

maiziezoe said:


>



Nice to hear your story and I'm glad you didn't let those sewing maching nightmares get the best of you!  I especially love the dress for your older daughter. I'm always looking for ideas for tweens.  Glad you joined us! 




Eyore4Ever149 said:


> [/URL]



I think I do remember seeing this before, but I just noticed the ribbon detail on the top of the ruffles - that is such a nice touch!



lauralong81 said:


> my first try at embroidery...



I think you are doing fine.  Applique takes a bit to get used to, especially with knits.  Keep trying!



jessica52877 said:


> OMGosh! Thank you for reminding me! I just use the regular foot but have been meaning to look for an applique foot for ages now!
> 
> I don't think the foot you use had anything to do with it (I have no gaps) although I assume it is alot easier to see if you use an applique foot. I seem to do a lot of blind guessing!
> 
> Practice really makes perfect with the curves and applique in general.



  I cannot believe that you have been doing all those fabulous appliques with a regular foot.  You amaze me!




eeyore3847 said:


> Have had a lot of things going on.... so sorry I have been absent from the board... I am back and trying to be more productive everywhere...
> here is a new alice set I completed....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Wow, the teapot fabric on the back just makes the whole outfit!



froggy33 said:


> Thanks for looking!



Those are darling!  I love the itty bitty petti!!



Tracie said:


> [And for "Super Froggy Girl!"



The wish shirts are great, but that Supe Froggy Girl shirt just takes the cake!  You rock Tracie!!



PrincessKell said:


>



Georgia is getting so big!  Love the top and the model!


----------



## HeatherSue

twob4him said:


> Hi Shannon....I just checked out that website you mentioned with the digitized patterns......I nearly fainted. She's got absolutely everything I NEED and am getting ready to do by hand (not nearly as nice I might add). Problem is I have no embroidery machine. Arggggggggggggggggggggg I really must push and ask for it for my birthday this month. I want to be able to do 5x7 at least. Here is my big question....when you do machine applique, who cuts out the fabric pieces and does the machine stop so you can change thread colors? I haven't a clue how it all works???
> 
> OK I will have to check into mailing myself the clothes...problem is I am staying at Windsor Hills...I wonder if I can ship it to the house there?


The only problem I can think of with having it shipped to a rental house is that someone else may be staying there right before you.  Also, there might not be anyone there and the package could sit outside.  

There is a great video on www.swakembroidery.com that shows how an applique works on an embroidery machine.  I didn't understand how it worked until I watched it!
http://swakembroidery.com/swak-101.htm#
I also love how you can hear her kids yelling in the background! :rofl2:
I rarely use any other size besides my 5x7 hoop (mine is 6x8, but close enough).  I have a 4x4 and I have a mega hoop, which is 5x14.  I use the 4x4every once in a while and I've NEVER used the mega hoop! 

I love the friends around the world fabric with the minnie dots and the minnie heads appliques!! Too cute!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SARAH!!!!




sahm1000 said:


> Another question for you guys too.  I'm on a roll today with them!  I am really curious about the embroidery machines that some of you have.  I really don't understand how you use them, so if someone who has one could give a little brief "tutorial" on their use I would appreciate it!  I understand how they work when you are just using "thread" to make the picture or letter but how does it work when you have them outline your different fabric on an applique?  My "by hand" appliques are decent (not nearly as good as some of you on here who are such experts!) but I love the perfection available with the machines so I am thinking I would love to buy one but I have a small budget available so I can't get too crazy expensive.  Any recommendations on which machine I should get and how much they cost?  And I know from what some of  you have said that you have to buy bigger hoop sizes than what comes with most of the machines.  Where do you get those and how much are they?  I am so sorry if that seems like a ton of questions!



I just posted a link above to a video tutorial on machine applique.  

I love my Viking Designer 1 for embroidery and applique.  You might be able to find a good deal on ebay!



mom2prettyprincess said:


> Did we ever find anything out about this fabric? Was looking through my photo bucket and found the picture...Just curious?
> 
> I still have some of this fabric left if anyone is interested.


No, I don't think we ever tracked down that fabric.  

AAAAHHHHH!!!!! FREAKY SWIRLY FACE!!!!!



t-beri said:


> I have been looking for an asian inspired top for the longest and HOW cute is this one????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found it at modkidboutique.com
> 
> I have some red chinese kitten fabric just waiting to be sewn up!!  Of course, I really don't need to buy a new pattern....



Very cute!  That's how cute!!


----------



## MegaWoman

Hey everyone, I've been missing all of you, and I've fallen WAY behind on this thread.  I've been missing sewing, and I need to get back into it.  My sewing room is no where near being complete (right now it's just a junk room), I need a way to motivate myself (and DH) to clean up and finish the sewing room!  The weather's been awful, and I've been really sick for over a month now.  We really need to clean out the garage, set up the outdoor funiture on the deck, then we'll be ready to enjoy the outdoors, as soon as the weather warms up.

I'm always impressed with all of your creations!  I'm going to try and catch up on this thread to get inspired and motivated.  

Stephanie


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Flea said:


>



Love the pettis!



HeatherSue said:


>



I love Tessa's precious dress!  It is so pretty.



TinaLala said:


>



Very cute, and you made that bed????  Did you use some kind of pattern for it?  I am thinking my dd's AG doll needs a bed!



surfergirl602 said:


> The directions say to use large paper, like wrapping paper, to make the pattern with.  What is the best type to work with on this, or do I really even need it?  Thanks!



I usually buy pattern ease from Joann's, but I haven't been able to find any lately.   I recently bought some swedish tracing paper, but haven't used it yet.



revrob said:


>



That's a beautiful dress for a beautiful girl!!



surfergirl602 said:


>



I think that looks great!




Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


>



I love the Curious George skirt.




Stephres said:


> Would it kill them to pretend that they like each other, lol!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!



The animals are so cute, and I love Megan's easter dress.  



princessmom29 said:


> Hey guys. I have been going crazy, and I knew if anyone could help me it would be you guys. Does anyone know of an online seller that carries the michael miller dot fabric? I am looking ot get some minnie dot, and some of the white with black dot or black with white dot. I can't seem to find them in one place together.



Have you checked www.jcarolinecreative.com?  They carry lots of the michael miller dot fabric.



KarenW said:


> I can finally share something!  I lurk on here several times a day and you guys have really inspired me to take up sewing again.  I introduced myself a few threads back, but had only made a few easy fit pants and have never posted pics.  I don't have a little girl to sew for, but we are in the process of adopting through the foster care system, so hopefully I will before long.  I have a very long wishlist of CarlaC's patterns on YCMT!  I made a bowling shirt and easy fit pants for my DS9 for Easter and a rag quilt purse for DD12.
> Thank you for letting me share and for inspiring me.  And thank you, CarlaC for making such great patterns.  I had gotten discouraged with commercial patterns when I tried to sew years ago, but you make it so easy.  I do have to admit that I had to get my sister to help with the sleeves, but I think part of that was the material I used - it was a pain to work with.



That turned out really great!  



tricia said:


> She came with me to the fabric store and picked everything out.  The lighter material has moose on it, which worked out well cause her DH is a hunter.



No idea how much you should charge, but I think that turned out great.




Cherlynn25 said:


> here is a little outfit that i made for my dd to wear to the easter egg hunt we went to. Someone had posted a cute little set of pink/white polka dot easy fit pants and a shirt with a flower on it. that was my inspiration! This was my 2nd attempt at an applique, thank you again Heather!!!! couldnt have done it with out your tutorial!




Very cute bunny outfit.   Hope she had fun at the Easter Egg Hunt.


----------



## twob4him

sahm1000 said:


> I have to tell you guys that I have had the "Disney" bug lately!  We were there in September for free dining and I am desperate to go again!  We have another trip scheduled where we are taking all of my DH's family with us next April and that will be my next trip.  But I really want to go right now!   I think I have gotten the "itch" (like I don't already have an itch anyway, this just makes it worse) b/c my parents have decided since I planned our trip two years ago to "pimp" me out to their friends that are going and I've planned two of their friends trips in the last month and one of my friends from high school for them.  One of my parents friends (who I know very well and they trust me) even gave me their credit card and had me do everything for them when it came to booking it!  So maybe planning the trips has given me the really strong desire to book a trip but right now I'm resisting!  I would love to go for free dining again but Lilly needs two naps everyday and she is one of those kids that needs to be in her bed so I don't want to mess her up so we'll skip it this year and wait till she's 18 months (and hopefully down to just one nap) and just go next April.
> 
> Just curious, how far in advance do you think I can work on clothes for next year?    Is it too early to start?  I am wanting to do some more detailed outfits than I did for our last trip (couldn't manage it w/ being pregnant and having Lilly right before we went).  So my thought is to try and do the appliques on the fabric now and as time gets closer and I know the sizes of all going to cut it out and "make" the outfits then.  Does that sound like it will work?  My nephew is the oldest going and he is 7, will just have turned 8 when we go so I am thinking of doing some appliques on t-shirts for him now too since I figure I can buy a size 9 or 10 and they will fit him.  I just want to have all of the outfits done that I "see" in my head and not be rushed!  And since I'll be sewing for my three girls, my DH's brother's daughter and son, and my DH's sister's new baby (don't know if it's a girl or boy yet) I am feeling the need to get moving since I'll need 6 outfits for everyday!
> 
> Another question for you guys too.  I'm on a roll today with them!  I am really curious about the embroidery machines that some of you have.  I really don't understand how you use them, so if someone who has one could give a little brief "tutorial" on their use I would appreciate it!  I understand how they work when you are just using "thread" to make the picture or letter but how does it work when you have them outline your different fabric on an applique?  My "by hand" appliques are decent (not nearly as good as some of you on here who are such experts!) but I love the perfection available with the machines so I am thinking I would love to buy one but I have a small budget available so I can't get too crazy expensive.  Any recommendations on which machine I should get and how much they cost?  And I know from what some of  you have said that you have to buy bigger hoop sizes than what comes with most of the machines.  Where do you get those and how much are they?  I am so sorry if that seems like a ton of questions!


I am in the exact same boat....I am going in Nov and started the outfits a year in advance. I planned how many days and which parks then started getting ideas. Then I sketched everything out and figured out what I needed to buy. Then I shopped and began sewing in Feb. I have three girls but my friend and her two girls are meeting up with us for a day or two so I am doing matching group shirts. I only have a basic sewing machine....I got it when I got married the first time...it was probably $200 or $300 in 1992.....its a Kenmore and is nice for everyday sewing...I love it actually since I don't know any better....but I do not have a serger or embroidery machine. *I just asked the same exact question about appliques!!!!!* I understand hand-pieced appliques but how in the heck do you do it on a machine???? Who cuts the pieces and how do you change thread???? I haven't a clue???? And I need a machine...I gotta it bad! *I really really want a baby lock. *


*ETA:* Ohhh Heather just provided a link...so cool! *Thanks Heather!* That is absolutely amazing!!! It is like a partnership between you and the machine! I am in love.....


And thanks for the birthday wishes for Sarah!

Can you believe the vacuum just died and now Brooklyn has a 101 fever? Just figures! Now somehow I supposed to have a slumber party here tonight???? egads!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

eeyore3847 said:


> Have had a lot of things going on.... so sorry I have been absent from the board... I am back and trying to be more productive everywhere...
> here is a new alice set I completed....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Very cute Alice set...



froggy33 said:


> And I finally finished a pettiskirt.  I haven't tried it on my daughter yet, but I think it looks really good.  I think on my next one I am going to add just a bit of extra yardage on each tier to make it a teeny bit more full, but I am really pleased with it.  And if I just sit and take the time, it's really pretty easy!



Love your feliz and the pettiskirt.  Are they hard to make?  Did you use a pattern?



PrincessKell said:


> Well....Kevin never agreed to meet me half way to give Georgia her dress.  I just couldn't believe that one. I was so upset with him. BUT it was done and waiting for her when she got home and LOVED IT! I ended up needing to go to my brother's house to Chat and vent about the fantastic ex of mine bringing his new girlfriend to my house with out telling me. I was just thrown for a loop on that one.  I Needed to vent with out my child being in ear shot. SO off we went. She had her bday gift there from Feb! So my SIL was great and played with her for nearly two hours so I could get it all out talkin to my bro.  Anyway....She wore her dress top. and looked so darn cute in it. and she said she wants to wear it to school. hehehe She picked out the fabric its not too "easter"ish so I think she can pull it off!



That is really cute with the pink sleeves!



twob4him said:


>




I love your Epcot fabric!!  



t-beri said:


> I have been looking for an asian inspired top for the longest and HOW cute is this one????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found it at modkidboutique.com
> 
> I have some red chinese kitten fabric just waiting to be sewn up!!  Of course, I really don't need to buy a new pattern....



I LOVE THIS!!!


----------



## ibesue

Wow, go away for Easter and when I return, you have moved and traveled almost 30 pages!!  All I can say is WOW!!  So many cute things starting with that BED!  OMGosh, it turned out so cute!!!

All the CarlaC precious dresses are so cute!!  I did make one, but had issues with the placket in back showing the lining fabric when its on????  And I cut too far on one of the buttonholes and I don't know what to do.  I have never in all the years I have been sewing done that.    The dress turned out cute but the placket was hard for me.  I think the next one will just show the buttons on the back!

I am in awe of the Easter Feliz, Anna & Vida dresses.  They are all so cute!!  For the person who asked, the Anna Wrap dress is the easiest dress ever!  My DD makes them for my DGD's and she doesn't really sew!

I have both the dainty designs and CarlaC peasant shirt and I always use the CarlaC.  It fits better and its so easy!

Welcome to all the newbies! 




HeatherSue said:


> I want to thank everyone who PMed me yesterday and today.  You are so sweet.  You all really mean a lot to me.
> 
> 
> Teresa can get them for $40!! They are also much poufier than most that people have made themselves.



HeatherSue, I hope all is okay?  I wanted to pm, but didn't want to be nosey.  

Can Teresa get any size for $40?  We are needing one for the baby's first birthday in July!



t-beri said:


> I have been looking for an asian inspired top for the longest and HOW cute is this one????



It is the cutest!  I preordered it from a fabric coop and cannot wait to get it!


----------



## twob4him

t-beri said:


> I have been looking for an asian inspired top for the longest and HOW cute is this one????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found it at modkidboutique.com
> 
> I have some red chinese kitten fabric just waiting to be sewn up!!  Of course, I really don't need to buy a new pattern....



T...I saw this on Sunday and I meant to post it....glad u did!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Does anyone know what color is the bow on Eeyore's tail at Crystal Palace?  I am making an applique of Eeyore..(just like the gray one at Crystal Palace), but have no clue what the bow color is..

Thanks!!!!


----------



## jessica52877

Okay, I haven't done a multi quote in forever. I always have so much I want to say about everything and start one. Then I realize how incredibly crazy long it gets and usually just don't say anything!

So for all I have missed! 

The adorable feliz's (there were 2 of them) how cute! I have no idea about the straps  as I have never made that pattern before so hopefully someone elses can chime in.

The mickey head, striped and I think it was tink. I just love the striped outfit. I love the little mickey on the back. Practice really will make perfect. 

The easter vida's were gorgeous. If I had a little girl I would have cased immediately to have one done for sunday.

Love the purple polka dot with the easter bunny! Perfect for an egg hunt!

Okay, really my mind can't hold it all. There have been so many super cute things. Oh Georgia's bunny dress is so cute! I think I Love the fact that you have jeans on underneath it. No reason why she can't wear it still!



desparatelydisney said:


> Thank you!  Can someone PM me with the best place to buy it?  I have found it several places.
> 
> TIA!



For the Anna I too would just look around for what comes out cheapest. I got both of mine from a group buy but wasn't in a hurry for either.



sahm1000 said:


> OMG Jessica!  I cannot believe that you don't have a clear applique foot!  Your appliques are beautiful and you can't see anything?  Crazy girl, go get one!  I got one from a local sewing machine store for around $10 or so.  They are so worth every penny!



I ordered it this morning and can't wait. I have never been one to check into the "proper" way of doing things and no idea that one even existed until probably a year ago. I figure I have gone 5 years without one I could continue the way I am but I only spent about $20 total. I really noticed last night I had to keep stopping and lifting the foot to look under it and see what I was doing. It was driving me nuts. I had never much noticed it before although I know I do it sometimes.



twob4him said:


> Hi Shannon....I just checked out that website you mentioned with the digitized patterns......I nearly fainted. She's got absolutely everything I NEED and am getting ready to do by hand (not nearly as nice I might add). Problem is I have no embroidery machine. Arggggggggggggggggggggg I really must push and ask for it for my birthday this month. I want to be able to do 5x7 at least. Here is my big question....when you do machine applique, who cuts out the fabric pieces and does the machine stop so you can change thread colors? I haven't a clue how it all works???
> 
> ************************************************
> 
> OK I will have to check into mailing myself the clothes...problem is I am staying at Windsor Hills...I wonder if I can ship it to the house there?




Happy Birthday to Sarah (right?). I really need to get a better grip on which one is which!

Claire's designs are gorgeous. I have Walle and Malificient Minnie that stitches out beautifully. I have a few more but have never used them. Her prices are great too. She has added so many in the past month or so. I still hope they stitch out as great as the earlier ones.

I see a video was posted and a few posted instructions on how to do machine applique. It is quite time consuming (usually takes me longer) but I don't tend to count cutting time when doing it by hand. I'll cut while I sit next to Dallas and he plays or I'll turn on a tv show. It does look nice but you lose alot of your freedom unless you have software to make it bigger and you can't change anything on it. I am always wanting something different it seems. 

I have a mega hoop but only use it for Malificient. It is a pain in the rear end and I can't stand having to use it. That is me though. So a 5x7 is probably big enough. 



sahm1000 said:


> Just curious, how far in advance do you think I can work on clothes for next year?    Is it too early to start?  I am wanting to do some more detailed outfits than I did for our last trip (couldn't manage it w/ being pregnant and having Lilly right before we went).  So my thought is to try and do the appliques on the fabric now and as time gets closer and I know the sizes of all going to cut it out and "make" the outfits then.  Does that sound like it will work?  My nephew is the oldest going and he is 7, will just have turned 8 when we go so I am thinking of doing some appliques on t-shirts for him now too since I figure I can buy a size 9 or 10 and they will fit him.  I just want to have all of the outfits done that I "see" in my head and not be rushed!  And since I'll be sewing for my three girls, my DH's brother's daughter and son, and my DH's sister's new baby (don't know if it's a girl or boy yet) I am feeling the need to get moving since I'll need 6 outfits for everyday!



I think doing the t's would be fine! Also you can do the the other appliques and then sew up the garements later when you closer to the date.

I always have a few months to plan and sew but I do best the last week before we leave.



Disney 4 Me said:


> Now that is cute! Is it a heavier weight fabric? I used a lightweight cotton cars fabric. Maybe it's the pattern on the fabric that makes mine look like pajamas. I really like the footballs. I'll have to scour Joanns for some better fabric.



I think it is the lightweight 100% cotton that throws it off and makes it look like pj's. Oddly enough if you add a ruffle to it for a girl it tends to work for pants.



revrob said:


> That turned out cute!  Love the Epcot outfit.
> 
> As far as the embroidery machine goes - this is how I do it.  When you have an applique design, it will stitch several layers of stitches.  It will stitch a single line of stitches and then stop.  At this point, you lay down the fabric that is going to be appliqued.  I like to spray adhesive the back of the fabric to keep it from moving around.  Then it will stitch another line of stiches and stop again.  At this point, you take off the hoop and clip the fabric real close to the stitch lin.  Put the hoop back in and start the machine, and it will begin to stitch a second tack down stich and then the applique stiches.  It will then move to the next section of the design that needs to be appliqued and do the same thing all over again.  It comes out great, but it is time consuming.  Love the result though!



What she said! Well I don't always love the faces but the rest turns out fantastic.



minnie2 said:


> As for as the embroidery machine.  I have a small 4x4 one and I haven't done an applique yet but I ahve done reg embroidery and i was stunned at how easy it is!  All I do is pick my design assuming it is one of my built in Disney ones of course!  LOL  then I have a chart as to what colors ad in what order I rethread the machine.  I put the material in my hoop thread it with the 1st clor and the machine stops when I need to change the color.
> Thank you.  Actually it is a really light weight cord.  I really believe it is the style material that ay make it look more pj ish and the age of the kid.  I have made the same thing for my son and my nephew but since my nephew is almost 2 he can wear it as an outfit but for my son i see pj's.



I don't mind doing embroidery nearly as much as an applique. I still have to babysit the machine though and that part drives me bonkers.



t-beri said:


> I have been looking for an asian inspired top for the longest and HOW cute is this one????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found it at modkidboutique.com
> 
> I have some red chinese kitten fabric just waiting to be sewn up!!  Of course, I really don't need to buy a new pattern....



Okay, that really is cute! I have the cutest little fabric with chinese girls on it. That pattern would look fab with it. You always find the neatest things.



livndisney said:


> super secret tip about making petti's............
> 
> WALMART!!!!!!!
> 
> I know it is hard to believe-but on TWO different occasions I have found wonderful chiffon for about 1.00 a yard



I found some chenille at walmart one time for $4/yard (clearanced). I was one happy camper!



Clutterbug said:


> I cannot believe that you have been doing all those fabulous appliques with a regular foot.  You amaze me!



Thanks! Practice! Practice! Practice!

Back to my short and spotty posts! That took over 15 minutes!!


----------



## t-beri

OK. I might just have to buy it and call it a birthday present for Lily and make her a top for her b-day w/ the cat fabric I bought like a year ago!!!  

...t.


----------



## desparatelydisney

t-beri said:


> I have been looking for an asian inspired top for the longest and HOW cute is this one????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found it at modkidboutique.com
> 
> I have some red chinese kitten fabric just waiting to be sewn up!!  Of course, I really don't need to buy a new pattern....



OOOH.  That would make a GREAT Mulan!


----------



## desparatelydisney

By the way, it seems unanimous that I would be happier with the CarlaC peasant that I meant to get instead of the other. So, I have appealed to YCMT for mercy.  Cross your fingers!


----------



## phins_jazy

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Does anyone know what color is the bow on Eeyore's tail at Crystal Palace?  I am making an applique of Eeyore..(just like the gray one at Crystal Palace), but have no clue what the bow color is..
> 
> Thanks!!!!




I think it's pink.


----------



## ibesue

I do use my mega hoop all the time!  My siggy picture princess was done with the mega hoop.  Otherwise, I use my 5X7 hoop.  I rarely use my smaller ones and don't even know where the tiny one is.  

Here are some pictures of the twirl skirt that never ended!  I thought it would be easy?  The first row had 15 squares, 2nd row had 30 and last row had 60!  

I didn't even get any twirling pics 





This is at the Easter Egg hunt.  It was over before we got there.  We thought the events started at 2, but they ended at 2.  One of her friends from kindergarten gave her some eggs so she was happy!  But this was before the eggs and she said it was cold!





Miss Molly in her Easter set.  You see I didn't do anymore patchwork!  It was suppose to be a patchwork set too!






  Another view of Kadie's set.  The top is CarlaC's elongated peasant shirt.


----------



## froggy33

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Love your feliz and the pettiskirt.  Are they hard to make?  Did you use a pattern?



Thank you!  I don't think the pettis are hard to make at all!  They are very time consuming though.  I used a total of 3 yards of chiffon for mine, but calculated out I had to cut and sew 60 length yards!!  I think if I actually had a day that I could sit down and do just the petti, I could have it cut, and sewn all together in about half a day maybe.  I kind of used a pattern.  I got ideas from the martha stewart link in the bookmarks.  She had kai eve (sp?) on one time and the instructions and a video are on her website.  It's under skirts...pettiskirt, petticoat, & Tutus...and then pettiskirts.  I did modify it a little bit, I changed the amount of chiffon (I think now I will actually do what she had to make it just a bit more full though).  I will definitely recommend making it in reverse!!  They have to ruffle the first layer, then attach the second tier, then ruffle that and so on.  It's WAY easier to ruffle the thin ruffle layer, then attach that to the second tier, then ruffle that...  My sewing machine actually ruffles the chiffon if I use a long (5mm on mine) straight stitch at a low tension (3 on mine) - I have a brother cs6000i.  So even though it is 60 length yards, it's not that bad cause I don't have to gather or use a ruffler foot!


----------



## froggy33

ibesue said:


> I didn't even get any twirling pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Molly in her Easter set.  You see I didn't do anymore patchwork!  It was suppose to be a patchwork set too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another view of Kadie's set.  The top is CarlaC's elongated peasant shirt.



LOVE the Peeps!!  And the Twirl shirt!


----------



## teresajoy

livndisney said:


> HI Miss teresajoy!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Love, Morgan



Hi sweetheart!!!!!  We'll be down in three weeks!!! 



livndisney said:


> super secret tip about making petti's............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WALMART!!!!!!!
> 
> I know it is hard to believe-but on TWO different occasions I have found wonderful chiffon for about 1.00 a yard



That's where I buy mine too! I haven't seen it at ours in awhile though. At one time they had a whole bunch of different colors of the really nice stuff! 



ibesue said:


> I do use my mega hoop all the time!  My siggy picture princess was done with the mega hoop.  Otherwise, I use my 5X7 hoop.  I rarely use my smaller ones and don't even know where the tiny one is.
> 
> Here are some pictures of the twirl skirt that never ended!  I thought it would be easy?  The first row had 15 squares, 2nd row had 30 and last row had 60!
> 
> I didn't even get any twirling pics



These are so cute!!!  

I haven't had any problems with the lining showing on the button placket of the Precious Dresses we have. Do you mean it kind of comes open when they are wearing it, or how it is sewn at the seam?


----------



## disneylovinfamily

ibesue said:


> I do use my mega hoop all the time!  My siggy picture princess was done with the mega hoop.  Otherwise, I use my 5X7 hoop.  I rarely use my smaller ones and don't even know where the tiny one is.
> 
> Here are some pictures of the twirl skirt that never ended!  I thought it would be easy?  The first row had 15 squares, 2nd row had 30 and last row had 60!
> 
> I didn't even get any twirling pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is at the Easter Egg hunt.  It was over before we got there.  We thought the events started at 2, but they ended at 2.  One of her friends from kindergarten gave her some eggs so she was happy!  But this was before the eggs and she said it was cold!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Molly in her Easter set.  You see I didn't do anymore patchwork!  It was suppose to be a patchwork set too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another view of Kadie's set.  The top is CarlaC's elongated peasant shirt.



Super cute!  I LOVE the shirts   Greta job on the patchwork---I hate making them.


----------



## revrob

t-beri said:


> I have been looking for an asian inspired top for the longest and HOW cute is this one????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found it at modkidboutique.com
> 
> I have some red chinese kitten fabric just waiting to be sewn up!!  Of course, I really don't need to buy a new pattern....



Isn't that the greatest?!?!  I'm in on a coop too - and I can't wait to get it!



desparatelydisney said:


> OOOH.  That would make a GREAT Mulan!



That's EXACTLY what I thought!  I hope to get mine in time for our July trip.




ibesue said:


> I do use my mega hoop all the time!  My siggy picture princess was done with the mega hoop.  Otherwise, I use my 5X7 hoop.  I rarely use my smaller ones and don't even know where the tiny one is.
> 
> Here are some pictures of the twirl skirt that never ended!  I thought it would be easy?  The first row had 15 squares, 2nd row had 30 and last row had 60!
> 
> I didn't even get any twirling pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is at the Easter Egg hunt.  It was over before we got there.  We thought the events started at 2, but they ended at 2.  One of her friends from kindergarten gave her some eggs so she was happy!  But this was before the eggs and she said it was cold!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Molly in her Easter set.  You see I didn't do anymore patchwork!  It was suppose to be a patchwork set too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another view of Kadie's set.  The top is CarlaC's elongated peasant shirt.



SUE!  Great job!  The patchwork turned out so cute - sorry it was a pain!


----------



## teresajoy

*BIG GIVES* 

Please remember that the Ship Date for Olivia's Big Give (tbelfonti) is *THIS *Friday.​
I pushed the ship date to the very latest date possible, barely over a week before they leave, so we absolutely posotootly HAVE to have the items shipped by the ship date. Here is a link to the Give if you want to check to see if you signed up for something: http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=67726&threadid=598862&page=1

Also there are several people for Little Warriors Give who have not updated their shipping status.  I would really appreciate it if everyone could do that. I need to let the Mom know what she should still be expecting or what she should just buy herself if something happened and you can't make the item. 
And a link to this Give: http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=67314&threadid=577273&page=1

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Cherlynn25

ibesue said:


>



i love this! Great job! 

Thanks for all of the compliments on my dd easter outfit! I love this board!


----------



## MyCathryn

I find your board while I am planning my trip in less than 2 weeks we leave.  You inspired me to try appliques.  So in the last 13 days I have completed 1 Mickey Mouse Pillowcase and 4 dresses (2 with appliques and 3 of the 4 were Disney related).  I am now trying to finish up my 5th dress and my machine bit me.  I got too close to the needle mechanism and I got stabbed by the metal screw that tightens the needle.  I have a hole in my nail, about a 1/4 inch line and it is bleeding.  The tingle in my nail has now slowed down the sewing process.  LOL.  The dress is complete but I have to add the applique which is  P for the Phillies for my Niece.  Please send me vibes for a safe finish of the dress and I will give my machine a break till I get back from Disney.... I promise!!!!!!!!


----------



## teresajoy

MyCathryn said:


> I find your board while I am planning my trip in less than 2 weeks we leave.  You inspired me to try appliques.  So in the last 13 days I have completed 1 Mickey Mouse Pillowcase and 4 dresses (2 with appliques and 3 of the 4 were Disney related).  I am now trying to finish up my 5th dress and my machine bit me.  I got too close to the needle mechanism and I got stabbed by the metal screw that tightens the needle.  I have a hole in my nail, about a 1/4 inch line and it is bleeding.  *The tingle in my nail has now slowed down the sewing process.*  LOL.  The dress is complete but I have to add the applique which is  P for the Phillies for my Niece.  Please send me vibes for a safe finish of the dress and I will give my machine a break till I get back from Disney.... I promise!!!!!!!!



Oh no!! I'm glad you are keeping a sense of humor about it though!!! You have to share pictures! (of the outfits, not your thumb!)


----------



## Carrie772

MyCathryn said:


> I find your board while I am planning my trip in less than 2 weeks we leave.  You inspired me to try appliques.  So in the last 13 days I have completed 1 Mickey Mouse Pillowcase and 4 dresses (2 with appliques and 3 of the 4 were Disney related).  I am now trying to finish up my 5th dress and my machine bit me.  I got too close to the needle mechanism and I got stabbed by the metal screw that tightens the needle.  I have a hole in my nail, about a 1/4 inch line and it is bleeding.  The tingle in my nail has now slowed down the sewing process.  LOL.  The dress is complete but I have to add the applique which is  P for the Phillies for my Niece.  Please send me vibes for a safe finish of the dress and I will give my machine a break till I get back from Disney.... I promise!!!!!!!!





Here Ya' Go!  Hang in there!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

I have had a wonderful day!  I wanted to share with you guys as you will understand.  I got up this morning, took a shower and off to Lowe's to get a key cut, make a return then take DH to lunch.  Today is his birthday...40!  We ate at a new resturant...pretty good.  Next, I went to Wal-mart and bought him an MP3 player and headphones...got a good deal. I also bought him a ballon and left it in his car for him at work.  Picked up the kids from school, went to the grocery store where I recieved 2...count them 2! compliments on how well my children were behaving.  (this is really unusual in the grocery store for them!) So I was a proud beaming mommy!  I came home unloaded my groceries to have Katie point out I had a hole in my jeans...I told her that I knew it...it was a small hole...OLD jeans that I don't usually wear, becuase I have lost enough that they are big on me.  She then said "No mom...it's a rather large hole!"  I went to the bathroom and checked in the mirror and to my shock here is what is there.  (I am sparing actually taking the photo with them on...I'm not sute that type of photo is allowed on the DIS and I don't want to scare small children!






So much for my good day!  Think I'm being talked about at the grocery store?


----------



## candicenicole19

Hello everyone!  I am so happy to be back!  I have had a ROUGH for months but things are finally starting to look up for my family!  I have missed the Disboards SO much!  After I made each outfit I wanted to pop over and share it with everyone but I couldnt!  Anyway, We are getting ready for our Make a Wish Disney Cruise.  FINALLY got all of our passports!  It was a bit of a hassle to get Zoes because I do not know where her father lives and I do not have any contact with him or any thing in writting that says I have full custody of her so it has been a LONG process to get her passprt!  

Anyway, I wanted to share some pictures of my newest designs.  There are a LOT of pictures because it has been like FOREVER since I have posted so I am sorry!

























































































lol, Thats more then I intended to post!  Sorry!  I have a ton more I think I am going to go through and look for the Disney ones!

Thanks for letting me share! Candice


----------



## minnie2

ibesue said:


> I do use my mega hoop all the time!  My siggy picture princess was done with the mega hoop.  Otherwise, I use my 5X7 hoop.  I rarely use my smaller ones and don't even know where the tiny one is.
> 
> Here are some pictures of the twirl skirt that never ended!  I thought it would be easy?  The first row had 15 squares, 2nd row had 30 and last row had 60!
> 
> I didn't even get any twirling pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is at the Easter Egg hunt.  It was over before we got there.  We thought the events started at 2, but they ended at 2.  One of her friends from kindergarten gave her some eggs so she was happy!  But this was before the eggs and she said it was cold!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Molly in her Easter set.  You see I didn't do anymore patchwork!  It was suppose to be a patchwork set too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another view of Kadie's set.  The top is CarlaC's elongated peasant shirt.


Those came out GREAT !!!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I have had a wonderful day!  I wanted to share with you guys as you will understand.  I got up this morning, took a shower and off to Lowe's to get a key cut, make a return then take DH to lunch.  Today is his birthday...40!  We ate at a new resturant...pretty good.  Next, I went to Wal-mart and bought him an MP3 player and headphones...got a good deal. I also bought him a ballon and left it in his car for him at work.  Picked up the kids from school, went to the grocery store where I recieved 2...count them 2! compliments on how well my children were behaving.  (this is really unusual in the grocery store for them!) So I was a proud beaming mommy!  I came home unloaded my groceries to have Katie point out I had a hole in my jeans...I told her that I knew it...it was a small hole...OLD jeans that I don't usually wear, becuase I have lost enough that they are big on me.  She then said "No mom...it's a rather large hole!"  I went to the bathroom and checked in the mirror and to my shock here is what is there.  (I am sparing actually taking the photo with them on...I'm not sute that type of photo is allowed on the DIS and I don't want to scare small children!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much for my good day!  Think I'm being talked about at the grocery store?



 Sorry But this so sounds like it would happen to me!!!!!!


----------



## candicenicole19

The Moonk's Mom said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much for my good day!  Think I'm being talked about at the grocery store?



I could see that happening to me and my girls walking behind me pointing and laughing!  Hope you were at least wearing a long shirt!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

The Moonk's Mom said:


> So much for my good day!  Think I'm being talked about at the grocery store?



I am sorry this happen to you but it is funny and glad you see the humor.  So they talk...about your pretty undies


----------



## *Toadstool*

So.. I am about to purchase my first Carla C pattern. I am just wondering though.... The simply sweet has no placket in the back. Is it just that big that you can pull it over their heads? I like my things to be pretty fitted. I'm just wondering if I am going to hate it. 
Is it just because of how deep the neckline is that you can pull it over their heads??


----------



## candicenicole19

OKay here are some pictures from the Disney Vacation in December I know I am late posting them but I just wanted to share!









Me and my girls 
















This was Olivias 3rd trip to Disney but her first trip where was was not SCARED TO DEATH of everything that looked at her so she really enjoyed her trip!














There are lots more and lots of different Custom outfits as well but they are not uploaded yet!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

candicenicole19 said:


> OKay here are some pictures from the Disney Vacation in December I know I am late posting them but I just wanted to share!
> 
> This was Olivias 3rd trip to Disney but her first trip where was was not SCARED TO DEATH of everything that looked at her so she really enjoyed her trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are lots more and lots of different Custom outfits as well but they are not uploaded yet!



I just love these pics of your DD.  Everyone looked like they had a great time!


----------



## kimmylaj

The Moonk's Mom said:


> I have had a wonderful day!  I wanted to share with you guys as you will understand.  I got up this morning, took a shower and off to Lowe's to get a key cut, make a return then take DH to lunch.  Today is his birthday...40!  We ate at a new resturant...pretty good.  Next, I went to Wal-mart and bought him an MP3 player and headphones...got a good deal. I also bought him a ballon and left it in his car for him at work.  Picked up the kids from school, went to the grocery store where I recieved 2...count them 2! compliments on how well my children were behaving.  (this is really unusual in the grocery store for them!) So I was a proud beaming mommy!  I came home unloaded my groceries to have Katie point out I had a hole in my jeans...I told her that I knew it...it was a small hole...OLD jeans that I don't usually wear, becuase I have lost enough that they are big on me.  She then said "No mom...it's a rather large hole!"  I went to the bathroom and checked in the mirror and to my shock here is what is there.  (I am sparing actually taking the photo with them on...I'm not sute that type of photo is allowed on the DIS and I don't want to scare small children!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much for my good day!  Think I'm being talked about at the grocery store?


 too funny. i dont mean to laugh but i think that would be something that would happen to me, as i am always wearing jeans with holes in them.  my neice who is 1 looks at the whole in my knee and says awww boo boo with this little frown as if i hurt myself but the truth is i am always on the floor on my knees and wear them out quite easily.ETA okay wait that sounds kinda bad it is because i am playing with my preschoolers.



candicenicole19 said:


> Hello everyone!  I am so happy to be back!  I have had a ROUGH for months but things are finally starting to look up for my family!  I have missed the Disboards SO much!  After I made each outfit I wanted to pop over and share it with everyone but I couldnt!  Anyway, We are getting ready for our Make a Wish Disney Cruise.  FINALLY got all of our passports!  It was a bit of a hassle to get Zoes because I do not know where her father lives and I do not have any contact with him or any thing in writting that says I have full custody of her so it has been a LONG process to get her passprt!
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to share some pictures of my newest designs.  There are a LOT of pictures because it has been like FOREVER since I have posted so I am sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, Thats more then I intended to post!  Sorry!  I have a ton more I think I am going to go through and look for the Disney ones!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! Candice


love everything but especiallythis one and  fancy nancy. too sweet.



candicenicole19 said:


> OKay here are some pictures from the Disney Vacation in December I know I am late posting them but I just wanted to share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are lots more and lots of different Custom outfits as well but they are not uploaded yet!


absolutely amazing, nemo is great ..sorry somehow i lost your pic but i love it


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

Candice, all of your outfits look great!   Love the Fancy Nancy and the shirred tops!  Too cute!
Have a great time on your upcoming trip!


----------



## froggy33

candicenicole19 said:


> Thanks for letting me share! Candice



These are ALL Amazing!!  I especially love the pirate one.  I love the material on that one!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

I second the fancy nancy and shirring compliment!
I LIVE for days when our board is chock full o new outfits- thanks for your post candice!

PS- to all the amazing compliments on my dress/daughter- thank you so much, I can't tell you how much it means to me! I still feel like a beginner and am blown away by everyone else's stuff on here!!!

*EASY FIT PANTS FOR BOYS*- now who was it who asked about this? i was thinking out your dilemma that they look too PJish..
What if you went down in size to get a narrow-er leg, but then increased your length for the waist to give a trimmer fit and then add pockets to the back?  Or maybe try pockets on the side of the leg- just above the knee, sort of like cargos?


----------



## lauralong81

ibesue said:


> This is at the Easter Egg hunt.  It was over before we got there.  We thought the events started at 2, but they ended at 2.  One of her friends from kindergarten gave her some eggs so she was happy!  But this was before the eggs and she said it was cold!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Molly in her Easter set.  You see I didn't do anymore patchwork!  It was suppose to be a patchwork set too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another view of Kadie's set.  The top is CarlaC's elongated peasant shirt.



awesome job!!! and your girls are gorgeous!   thanks for some inspiration!


----------



## karebear1

The Moonk's Mom said:


> So much for my good day!  Think I'm being talked about at the grocery store?




That is just too funny! Stories like this just make me appreciate the little things (like holes.... little ones!  )   

Tom's a smart man! He went right past that post like he never even saw it and declined to make a comment even! Smart...... very smart Tom!!


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

karebear1 said:


> That is just too funny! Stories like this just make me appreciate the little things (like holes.... little ones!  )
> 
> Tom's a smart man! He went right past that post like he never even saw it and declined to make a comment even! Smart...... very smart Tom!!


   A comment did run past my mind........ but I thought I would let it slide!


----------



## 3goofyboys

Ready for the longest multi-quote ever?


froggy33 said:


>


Love this. Piglet is great, I love that the egg is as big as he is!



Tracie said:


> And for "Super Froggy Girl!"


So fun & funky!



PrincessKell said:


>


She can still wear this for sure, it's very springy!



teresajoy said:


> *Pettiskirts*, someone mentioned them. I can get them for $40. I struggle when using chiffon. I think it's my extremely dry hands, so it is worth it to me to pay for them!


I'm not making a pettiskirt anytime soon, but I wanted to say I have extremely dry hands as well and sewing always makes them worse.  It doesn't help that I live in one of the driest parts of the nation.



phins_jazy said:


> I've played with the idea of packing only in carryons.  But we'd have 5 carryons and 5 personal items.  It _might_
> be doable.


I think we're going to try to just carry-on.  We'll have 4 carryons and 4 personal items and I only have boys, no ruffles to take up room, so I think we'll make it.  I'm shipping a box down with a bunch of stuff in it.



Disney 4 Me said:


> Now that is cute! Is it a heavier weight fabric? I used a lightweight cotton cars fabric. Maybe it's the pattern on the fabric that makes mine look like pajamas. I really like the footballs. I'll have to scour Joanns for some better fabric.


 I know this has been addressed, but the fabric really does make a huge difference.  I've made a couple of pairs out of denim and they were super cute and didn't look like pajamas at all.  I just made the boys' easter pants out of seersucker and they were adorable, but a bit on the pj side of things (I choose to belive they looked tropical and springy).  I'd share a pic, but MY CAMERA IS MIA!  It wasn't a super high dollar camera- just a cannon elph- but it had some pics on it that I'd like to have! 



t-beri said:


> I have been looking for an asian inspired top for the longest and HOW cute is this one????


 Oh my gosh, I want to make that for myself!  Love it!



ibesue said:


>


 Love the peeps!



MyCathryn said:


> I find your board while I am planning my trip in less than 2 weeks we leave.  You inspired me to try appliques.  So in the last 13 days I have completed 1 Mickey Mouse Pillowcase and 4 dresses (2 with appliques and 3 of the 4 were Disney related).  I am now trying to finish up my 5th dress and my machine bit me.  I got too close to the needle mechanism and I got stabbed by the metal screw that tightens the needle.  I have a hole in my nail, about a 1/4 inch line and it is bleeding.  The tingle in my nail has now slowed down the sewing process.  LOL.  The dress is complete but I have to add the applique which is  P for the Phillies for my Niece.  Please send me vibes for a safe finish of the dress and I will give my machine a break till I get back from Disney.... I promise!!!!!!!!


 Good vibes, good vibes, good vibes!



The Moonk's Mom said:


>


 I'm sorry, but this is hillarious!



candicenicole19 said:


> Thanks for letting me share! Candice


  All the outfits are great, it looks like you all had a fantastic time and the girls are gorgeous!


----------



## candicenicole19

OKay I have poste a ton of pictures already but I found a few rotfl2:With me nothing is REALLY a few) more pictures I wanted to share!!!!!

The girls were SUPER suprised when they arrived bright and early at the BBB!




Both girls picked pink hair  I wanted the sweet princess looks they wanted fun and funky












I felt bad for her FGMIT because she has a LOT of hair and it is SUPER thicK!




They were filming a commerical or something in there so it was CRAMPED but the Kids LOVED it





















I just love this picture!  It is Abby doing what Abby does Best! She started dancing when she heard music then people started watching her which means Abby had to put on a show.  She loved that people chapped for her when she was finished so now she wants to be a dancer lol, I am in for it!










OKay seriously I am finished now! lol


----------



## danicaw

Wow! So much wonderful stuff since I last posted. 
I lurked a bit over the weekend but just couldn't keep up. 
Our family flew home Sunday night and it has taken me til now to get caught up.... you guys are amazing! I love all the new dresses and ideas. 
A cargo version of the Easy Fits would be awesome!

Speaking of Easy Fits I have two pairs all cut out and ready to go for DS. More PJ bottoms  in flannel. I got both pairs cut out in less than 20 minutes (amazing) and now have to do a few things around the house before I can actually work on the sewing part. Hopefully tonight. 
Wonderful stuff everyone. I need to go update my YCMT wish list now


----------



## eeyore3847

PrincessKell said:


> OH I love that tea pot fabric. I have just been loving all the fabric you have been getting from overseas. SO darn adorable! Love the new set


Thank you ! 



revrob said:


> LOVE the teapot fabric!  Cute!


I adored it when I saw it too. I wish I had bought more. I only have enought to make one more set!



desparatelydisney said:


> Okay, I am in love.    I have wathced these beautiful tops appear for months.  Is this the "Vidia" pattern?  Where do I find it?  Please help.



It is just a pattern I made by belling out the sides but is very similar to the euro patterns!


----------



## eeyore3847

minnie2 said:


> I made this awhile ago for my 6 yr old.  I have a few other things I made for my nephew who is 2 but for my son I thik this was the only pants other then pj's.  I am about to start a pair of shorts for the summer though....



I really really like this!



sahm1000 said:


> Beautiful set Lori!  Just curious, how hard is the Anna pattern?  I have the Vida and find it to be pretty easy to put together.  And I know everyone says the instructions on the Feliz aren't great and it is kind of difficult.....Just wondering where the Anna falls.  I love that pattern and think I would like to attempt it but I'm not that adventurous and would hate to try it if it's really hard!


I just kind of winged this on my own. did not really use a full pattern. I think it is pretty simple really



my*2*angels said:


> Lori- LOVE the alice set, but when did JoJo get so BIG?



I keep wondering the same thing!!!!


----------



## revrob

The Moonk's Mom said:


> I have had a wonderful day!  I wanted to share with you guys as you will understand.  I got up this morning, took a shower and off to Lowe's to get a key cut, make a return then take DH to lunch.  Today is his birthday...40!  We ate at a new resturant...pretty good.  Next, I went to Wal-mart and bought him an MP3 player and headphones...got a good deal. I also bought him a ballon and left it in his car for him at work.  Picked up the kids from school, went to the grocery store where I recieved 2...count them 2! compliments on how well my children were behaving.  (this is really unusual in the grocery store for them!) So I was a proud beaming mommy!  I came home unloaded my groceries to have Katie point out I had a hole in my jeans...I told her that I knew it...it was a small hole...OLD jeans that I don't usually wear, becuase I have lost enough that they are big on me.  She then said "No mom...it's a rather large hole!"  I went to the bathroom and checked in the mirror and to my shock here is what is there.  (I am sparing actually taking the photo with them on...I'm not sute that type of photo is allowed on the DIS and I don't want to scare small children!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much for my good day!  Think I'm being talked about at the grocery store?



HYSTERICAL!  We're all laughing WITH you, not AT you!  This would so happen to me!




*Toadstool* said:


> So.. I am about to purchase my first Carla C pattern. I am just wondering though.... The simply sweet has no placket in the back. Is it just that big that you can pull it over their heads? I like my things to be pretty fitted. I'm just wondering if I am going to hate it.
> Is it just because of how deep the neckline is that you can pull it over their heads??



The Simply Sweet has several different "tie" options that cause it to stay up.  It does slip over the head, but the bodice is fitted to the appropriate chest measurement.  There are options for over the shoulder ties (short or long), scrunched elastic shoulder ... (they're not ties, they're not sleeves, they're ... what are they called?) those elastic things that go over the shoulder to hold the dress up.  There's also options for ties around the neck (short and long) as well as an elastic scrunched around the neck whateveryoucallitthingy.  It's not super fitted, but it's not falling off either.  Let me see if I can find a pic so you can see an example.

This is the halter version.  It has elastic in the back that is adjusted to the exact measurement that you want.  This guarantees  a perfect fit.  Here's the front






Here's a pic from the back






Though I haven't done it, I would think you could add elastic to the back of the regular bodice as well if you would like for it to be a bit more fitted.




CANDICE!  I love all of your new creations!  It's great to see you post.


----------



## t-beri

STRAPS Shannon They're straps!!!  I always did like that top.


NOW....WHY do I have to hunt for piratey things in the photobucket....there aren't very many tagged "pirate" and I know I've seen a TON of cute pirate things so if you have pirate twirls etc... post some pics for me so I can be DONE searching through the photobucket!

...t.


----------



## eeyore3847

ibesue said:


> Here are some pictures of the twirl skirt that never ended!  I thought it would be easy?  The first row had 15 squares, 2nd row had 30 and last row had 60!



LOVE THIS!!!!!!!!


----------



## revrob

t-beri said:


> STRAPS Shannon They're straps!!!  I always did like that top.
> 
> ...t.



THAT'S IT!  THE MAGIC WORD!  STRAPS!    I'm losing my mind, I tell you!


----------



## HeatherSue

*Cathy:* I hope Brooklyn starts feeling better soon!  for her and you!! Especially with a slumber party planned!

*CandiceNichole: * Teresa and I were just wondering how things were going with you today!  It's so funny that you were probably posting as we were talking about you! I'm glad the Wish trip is all set and that you were able to get your passports!  I love all of the pictures!!!!



ibesue said:


> I do use my mega hoop all the time!  My siggy picture princess was done with the mega hoop.  Otherwise, I use my 5X7 hoop.  I rarely use my smaller ones and don't even know where the tiny one is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another view of Kadie's set.  The top is CarlaC's elongated peasant shirt.


Forgive my ignorance because I've never actually used my mega hoop.  But, it's the same width as the large hoop, right?  So, it would have to be a long skinny design to need the mega hoop, woudn't it?  Mine is a Viking, so I don't know if that makes a difference.  I guess I should just try it! LOL!

I love the easter outfits!! So pretty!  



MyCathryn said:


> I find your board while I am planning my trip in less than 2 weeks we leave.  You inspired me to try appliques.  So in the last 13 days I have completed 1 Mickey Mouse Pillowcase and 4 dresses (2 with appliques and 3 of the 4 were Disney related).  I am now trying to finish up my 5th dress and my machine bit me.  I got too close to the needle mechanism and I got stabbed by the metal screw that tightens the needle.  I have a hole in my nail, about a 1/4 inch line and it is bleeding.  The tingle in my nail has now slowed down the sewing process.  LOL.  The dress is complete but I have to add the applique which is  P for the Phillies for my Niece.  Please send me vibes for a safe finish of the dress and I will give my machine a break till I get back from Disney.... I promise!!!!!!!!


OH NO!!!  Your poor finger!!!  ixiedust: for you!  I hope to see pictures of the things you've made soon!!




The Moonk's Mom said:


> So much for my good day!  Think I'm being talked about at the grocery store?


You know, I really can't get the full effect unless you try them on.  Come on, try them on, take a picture!   I hope you know I'm kidding!   You made me laugh so hard!! Thank you for sharing!!

I had a similar experience a while back.  I was volunteering in Tessa's class and when I came home I realized that I had a huge hole in the butt of my pants.  I am REALLY hoping that it happened in the car on the ride home!!!  I think kindergarteners would tell me I had a big hole in my pants, right??



*Toadstool* said:


> So.. I am about to purchase my first Carla C pattern. I am just wondering though.... The simply sweet has no placket in the back. Is it just that big that you can pull it over their heads? I like my things to be pretty fitted. I'm just wondering if I am going to hate it.
> Is it just because of how deep the neckline is that you can pull it over their heads??



You could look through the pictures in the photobucket account (the simply sweet tags) and see if you like how it fits.  I like to add a sash or ties to most things since Tessa's such a skinny minnie and I like it to be fitted.


----------



## jessesgirl

Wow I was not able to get on here all day yesterday and was just able to get on here a few mins ago and I missed sooo much! Awesome pictures. Candice I love your work !


----------



## jessesgirl

K this is my 10th post so I think I will be able to post pictures after this. I have decided on a few of the girls Disney outfits for our July trip to WDW . I have decided to make a fairy outfit for the little one but have not decided wich one yet LOL but I did get the pattern for all of them today. I also decided to make a Minnie dress so that is two down now several more to plan and still have to get started sewing !  I will try and post pictures of outfits I have made in the past later. I have to get to cleaning so I can sew later !


----------



## t-beri

Alright ladies.  I need to call on the collective creative force of the Disboutiquers here.  

My baby shower is sandwiched in between a month of babyshowers.  we had one this month, including mine there is one every saturday next month AND there will likely be another in july.  I want my invitations to stand out.  I usually make my own invites for birthdays etc.. and like to think I'm pretty good at it. BUT this time I have to send over 40 invitations so I need to keep them simple.  I still don't want mine to blend in w/ the pack..KWIM???I need ideas for creative invites that won't take me an hour a piece to assemble.  

SO all of you scrapbookers and card makers (Karen are you out there??)  help me think of something unique and creative.  
I'm gonna be soooo tired of sewing lovey blankets!!!


----------



## t-beri

and btw.;..WHO sends out invitations a month and a half ahead of time?? She's not even due til august! I had to change my party to the ONLY open saturday of the month


----------



## revrob

t-beri said:


> Alright ladies.  I need to call on the collective creative force of the Disboutiquers here.
> 
> My baby shower is sandwiched in between a month of babyshowers.  we had one this month, including mine there is one every saturday next month AND there will likely be another in july.  I want my invitations to stand out.  I usually make my own invites for birthdays etc.. and like to think I'm pretty good at it. BUT this time I have to send over 40 invitations so I need to keep them simple.  I still don't want mine to blend in w/ the pack..KWIM???I need ideas for creative invites that won't take me an hour a piece to assemble.
> 
> SO all of you scrapbookers and card makers (Karen are you out there??)  help me think of something unique and creative.
> I'm gonna be soooo tired of sewing lovey blankets!!!



Do you have a cricut?


----------



## t-beri

Alas, NO.  Think I could convince DH to buy me one for the invites??


----------



## Disney 4 Me

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I*EASY FIT PANTS FOR BOYS*- now who was it who asked about this? i was thinking out your dilemma that they look too PJish..
> What if you went down in size to get a narrow-er leg, but then increased your length for the waist to give a trimmer fit and then add pockets to the back?  Or maybe try pockets on the side of the leg- just above the knee, sort of like cargos?



That was me! That was me! I asked about them. I was wondering about a narrower leg. But pockets? I don't know if I can do pockets.


----------



## mrsmiller

Is it wrong to sign in for too many gives?

I saw there is a new one posted and to top it all the boy's name is the same as my son JOSEPH, so I wanted to jump right in , but I was told to give some other people a chance ....


MIND YOU ... I love to do the gives!!!!!!!! it usually gives me a chance to sew for girls , and it is the one thing I do not mind sewing for!!!

What to do????? Will it be ok? I just do not want to keep anyone from participating 

sorry!!!!!!!


Linnette


----------



## disneymomof1

t-beri said:


> Alright ladies.  I need to call on the collective creative force of the Disboutiquers here.
> 
> My baby shower is sandwiched in between a month of babyshowers.  we had one this month, including mine there is one every saturday next month AND there will likely be another in july.  I want my invitations to stand out.  I usually make my own invites for birthdays etc.. and like to think I'm pretty good at it. BUT this time I have to send over 40 invitations so I need to keep them simple.  I still don't want mine to blend in w/ the pack..KWIM???I need ideas for creative invites that won't take me an hour a piece to assemble.
> 
> SO all of you scrapbookers and card makers (Karen are you out there??)  help me think of something unique and creative.
> I'm gonna be soooo tired of sewing lovey blankets!!!



What about doing something with the picture of your ultrasound.  The front of the invite could be the picture with something like "Come and join my mom and me for a terrific time", you know or something like that.


----------



## t-beri

mrsmiller said:


> Is it wrong to sign in for too many gives?
> 
> I saw there is a new one posted and to top it all the boy's name is the same as my son JOSEPH, so I wanted to jump right in , but I was told to give some other people a chance ....
> 
> 
> MIND YOU ... I love to do the gives!!!!!!!! it usually gives me a chance to sew for girls , and it is the one thing I do not mind sewing for!!!
> 
> What to do????? Will it be ok? I just do not want to keep anyone from participating
> 
> sorry!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Linnette



No,Linette.  If you feel called to a give, you go right ahead and sign up sugar!  You are so generous.  Our wishkids are truly lucky to have such wonderful people working on these gives.


I did see an invitation online that used an u/s pic..  that's an idea


----------



## disneymomof1

So I tweaked my trip reservation today, so that DD would only miss 4 days of school.  
So now, who will be down Sept 15-20th ????  We will be staying at POFQ, my first trip to that resort, anybody ever stay there???  
I really am not looking forward to going in September (HOT !!!) but we couldn't pass up free dining this year, DH wants to save so it was either free dining time or not until next year, so I quickly said OK to September !!


----------



## t-beri

C'mon...it's not THAT hot!


----------



## twob4him

candicenicole19 said:


> Hello everyone!  I am so happy to be back!  I have had a ROUGH for months but things are finally starting to look up for my family!  I have missed the Disboards SO much!  After I made each outfit I wanted to pop over and share it with everyone but I couldnt!  Anyway, We are getting ready for our Make a Wish Disney Cruise.  FINALLY got all of our passports!  It was a bit of a hassle to get Zoes because I do not know where her father lives and I do not have any contact with him or any thing in writting that says I have full custody of her so it has been a LONG process to get her passprt!
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to share some pictures of my newest designs.  There are a LOT of pictures because it has been like FOREVER since I have posted so I am sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, Thats more then I intended to post!  Sorry!  I have a ton more I think I am going to go through and look for the Disney ones!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! Candice


Candice.....there you are.....I was asking about you probably about a month ago.........I am *sooooo *glad you are still around......absolutely love the outfits and your cute cute daughter!!!!!! Glad you worked out the passports and things....when is your trip?


----------



## livndisney

t-beri said:


> C'mon...it's not THAT hot!


----------



## Twins+2more

mrsmiller said:


> Is it wrong to sign in for too many gives?
> 
> I saw there is a new one posted and to top it all the boy's name is the same as my son JOSEPH, so I wanted to jump right in , but I was told to give some other people a chance ....
> 
> 
> MIND YOU ... I love to do the gives!!!!!!!! it usually gives me a chance to sew for girls , and it is the one thing I do not mind sewing for!!!
> 
> What to do????? Will it be ok? I just do not want to keep anyone from participating
> 
> sorry!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Linnette




Linnette your too funny!  
Of course u can still do the give.  Any extras will be just that....EXTRA.  I don't think these MAW children can have or receive too much pixi dust.  Having a child who is special needs I can say that getting mail and/or things created for them really makes them feel loved and that someone cares.  
How strange the boys have the same name as yours.  
BTW, i'll be home all day tomorrow besides 12 noon - about 3 if you want to chat.  Call me or I'll call you.  How was your easter?


----------



## t-beri

livndisney said:


>



UM..your supposed to be my back up here sister.....


----------



## 3goofyboys

disneymomof1 said:


> So I tweaked my trip reservation today, so that DD would only miss 4 days of school.
> So now, who will be down Sept 15-20th ????  We will be staying at POFQ, my first trip to that resort, anybody ever stay there???
> I really am not looking forward to going in September (HOT !!!) but we couldn't pass up free dining this year, DH wants to save so it was either free dining time or not until next year, so I quickly said OK to September !!



Oh, oh, me, me, me!! We'll be there the 15th-24th.  We're staying at WL, but POFQ was one of our back-ups if we couldn't book WL. From the pics I've seen, it's beautiful.


----------



## disneymomof1

livndisney said:


>




OK you Florida girls, it's not hot to you,  but the last time I went to Florida in September I walked off the airplane and my Jersey hair quickly deflatedAnd that is a serious problem !!


----------



## twob4him

candicenicole19 said:


> OKay I have poste a ton of pictures already but I found a few rotfl2:With me nothing is REALLY a few) more pictures I wanted to share!!!!!
> 
> The girls were SUPER suprised when they arrived bright and early at the BBB!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both girls picked pink hair  I wanted the sweet princess looks they wanted fun and funky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKay seriously I am finished now! lol



Awesome pics and I love all of the expressions....your girls are beautiful and it looks like they had a wonderful time! I love their customs....I hope you received lots of compliments!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Thanks for everyone laughing with me...and no I will not be modeling them on!!!!



karebear1 said:


> That is just too funny! Stories like this just make me appreciate the little things (like holes.... little ones!  )
> 
> Tom's a smart man! He went right past that post like he never even saw it and declined to make a comment even! Smart...... very smart Tom!!





PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> A comment did run past my mind........ but I thought I would let it slide!




you two!  You cracky me up!!!


----------



## revrob

disneymomof1 said:


> OK you Florida girls, it's not hot to you,  but the last time I went to Florida in September I walked off the airplane and my Jersey hair quickly deflatedAnd that is a serious problem !!



OOH!  OOH!  I have the answer for that!  Wear a ball cap!  You don't even have to do your hair while you're there!  That's always my Disney plan.  It shades my face and I put it on when I get ready in the morning, and it doesn't come off until I get back to the room at night.


----------



## disneymomof1

3goofyboys said:


> Oh, oh, me, me, me!! We'll be there the 15th-24th.  We're staying at WL, but POFQ was one of our back-ups if we couldn't book WL. From the pics I've seen, it's beautiful.



 OH I love the WL, we stayed there two christmases ago, beautiful.  I really wanted to stay there this time, we have only stayed at AKL and WL and I am nervous about staying at a moderate after having the luxury of a deluxe, but WL was about $500 more , so that will be our airfare.  Unless I win the lottery in the next few weeks we will be staying at POFQ.  I have read great reviews about it.


----------



## Stephres

Disney 4 Me said:


> That was me! That was me! I asked about them. I was wondering about a narrower leg. But pockets? I don't know if I can do pockets.



Linette wrote a little tutorial about cargo pockets that looked easy and even real pockets are not hard, I promise!



t-beri said:


> C'mon...it's not THAT hot!



Not to us!  You should have heard Tom's cousins from Chicago bellyaching as we were walking around Animal Kingdom: forget this and let's go to the pool!



disneymomof1 said:


> OK you Florida girls, it's not hot to you,  but the last time I went to Florida in September I walked off the airplane and my Jersey hair quickly deflatedAnd that is a serious problem !!



Jersey hair + Florida humidity = wear a hat

Hope that helps!


----------



## disneymomof1

Stephres said:


> Linette wrote a little tutorial about cargo pockets that looked easy and even real pockets are not hard, I promise!
> 
> 
> 
> Not to us!  You should have heard Tom's cousins from Chicago bellyaching as we were walking around Animal Kingdom: forget this and let's go to the pool!
> 
> 
> 
> Jersey hair + Florida humidity = wear a hat
> 
> Hope that helps!



Ball Cap it is !!!!
Thanks everybody and the tourists who would have seen my hideous hair thank you also !!!


----------



## billwendy

MyCathryn said:


> I find your board while I am planning my trip in less than 2 weeks we leave.  You inspired me to try appliques.  So in the last 13 days I have completed 1 Mickey Mouse Pillowcase and 4 dresses (2 with appliques and 3 of the 4 were Disney related).  I am now trying to finish up my 5th dress and my machine bit me.  I got too close to the needle mechanism and I got stabbed by the metal screw that tightens the needle.  I have a hole in my nail, about a 1/4 inch line and it is bleeding.  The tingle in my nail has now slowed down the sewing process.  LOL.  The dress is complete but I have to add the applique which is  P for the Phillies for my Niece.  Please send me vibes for a safe finish of the dress and I will give my machine a break till I get back from Disney.... I promise!!!!!!!!



OUCH!!!! I hope it heals quickly!!!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I have had a wonderful day!  I wanted to share with you guys as you will understand.  I got up this morning, took a shower and off to Lowe's to get a key cut, make a return then take DH to lunch.  Today is his birthday...40!  We ate at a new resturant...pretty good.  Next, I went to Wal-mart and bought him an MP3 player and headphones...got a good deal. I also bought him a ballon and left it in his car for him at work.  Picked up the kids from school, went to the grocery store where I recieved 2...count them 2! compliments on how well my children were behaving.  (this is really unusual in the grocery store for them!) So I was a proud beaming mommy!  I came home unloaded my groceries to have Katie point out I had a hole in my jeans...I told her that I knew it...it was a small hole...OLD jeans that I don't usually wear, becuase I have lost enough that they are big on me.  She then said "No mom...it's a rather large hole!"  I went to the bathroom and checked in the mirror and to my shock here is what is there.  (I am sparing actually taking the photo with them on...I'm not sute that type of photo is allowed on the DIS and I don't want to scare small children!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much for my good day!  Think I'm being talked about at the grocery store?





*HAPPY BIRTHDAY SARAH!!!!!*


----------



## t-beri

disneymomof1 said:


> OK you Florida girls, it's not hot to you,  but the last time I went to Florida in September I walked off the airplane and my Jersey hair quickly deflatedAnd that is a serious problem !!



To be fair, I'm equally freaked out about being in Jersey at Christmas time....I do NOT fair well in the cold.  

It's the Raynaud's ....right Heather?? It's not healthy for me to be in that cold weather!


----------



## sahm1000

ibesue said:


> I do use my mega hoop all the time!  My siggy picture princess was done with the mega hoop.  Otherwise, I use my 5X7 hoop.  I rarely use my smaller ones and don't even know where the tiny one is.
> Here are some pictures of the twirl skirt that never ended!  I thought it would be easy?  The first row had 15 squares, 2nd row had 30 and last row had 60!
> 
> I didn't even get any twirling pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is at the Easter Egg hunt.  It was over before we got there.  We thought the events started at 2, but they ended at 2.  One of her friends from kindergarten gave her some eggs so she was happy!  But this was before the eggs and she said it was cold!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Molly in her Easter set.  You see I didn't do anymore patchwork!  It was suppose to be a patchwork set too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another view of Kadie's set.  The top is CarlaC's elongated peasant shirt.



Love those Peeps outfits!  They are adorable!  The patchwork skirt is fantastic but I totally get not wanting to do another one!  Great job!



MyCathryn said:


> I find your board while I am planning my trip in less than 2 weeks we leave.  You inspired me to try appliques.  So in the last 13 days I have completed 1 Mickey Mouse Pillowcase and 4 dresses (2 with appliques and 3 of the 4 were Disney related).  I am now trying to finish up my 5th dress and my machine bit me.  I got too close to the needle mechanism and I got stabbed by the metal screw that tightens the needle.  I have a hole in my nail, about a 1/4 inch line and it is bleeding.  The tingle in my nail has now slowed down the sewing process.  LOL.  The dress is complete but I have to add the applique which is  P for the Phillies for my Niece.  Please send me vibes for a safe finish of the dress and I will give my machine a break till I get back from Disney.... I promise!!!!!!!!




Can't wait to see what you've created!  Please come back and share!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I have had a wonderful day!  I wanted to share with you guys as you will understand.  I got up this morning, took a shower and off to Lowe's to get a key cut, make a return then take DH to lunch.  Today is his birthday...40!  We ate at a new resturant...pretty good.  Next, I went to Wal-mart and bought him an MP3 player and headphones...got a good deal. I also bought him a ballon and left it in his car for him at work.  Picked up the kids from school, went to the grocery store where I recieved 2...count them 2! compliments on how well my children were behaving.  (this is really unusual in the grocery store for them!) So I was a proud beaming mommy!  I came home unloaded my groceries to have Katie point out I had a hole in my jeans...I told her that I knew it...it was a small hole...OLD jeans that I don't usually wear, becuase I have lost enough that they are big on me.  She then said "No mom...it's a rather large hole!"  I went to the bathroom and checked in the mirror and to my shock here is what is there.  (I am sparing actually taking the photo with them on...I'm not sute that type of photo is allowed on the DIS and I don't want to scare small children!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much for my good day!  Think I'm being talked about at the grocery store?







candicenicole19 said:


> Hello everyone!  I am so happy to be back!  I have had a ROUGH for months but things are finally starting to look up for my family!  I have missed the Disboards SO much!  After I made each outfit I wanted to pop over and share it with everyone but I couldnt!  Anyway, We are getting ready for our Make a Wish Disney Cruise.  FINALLY got all of our passports!  It was a bit of a hassle to get Zoes because I do not know where her father lives and I do not have any contact with him or any thing in writting that says I have full custody of her so it has been a LONG process to get her passprt!
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to share some pictures of my newest designs.  There are a LOT of pictures because it has been like FOREVER since I have posted so I am sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, Thats more then I intended to post!  Sorry!  I have a ton more I think I am going to go through and look for the Disney ones!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! Candice



All of them are fantastic!  Hope you have a great trip!



*Toadstool* said:


> So.. I am about to purchase my first Carla C pattern. I am just wondering though.... The simply sweet has no placket in the back. Is it just that big that you can pull it over their heads? I like my things to be pretty fitted. I'm just wondering if I am going to hate it.
> Is it just because of how deep the neckline is that you can pull it over their heads??




I've never had a problem with getting it over my girls heads.  I have done the top twice where it ties with no problems and I've done the elastic in the straps once and no problems there.  I did it once with buttons and that was fine too.  I've never done the halter but I can't see that being hard to get over their head.  It is a fantastic dress pattern and it goes together so easily, I'm sure you'll love it!


----------



## maiziezoe

candicenicole19 said:


> Hello everyone!  I am so happy to be back!  I have had a ROUGH for months but things are finally starting to look up for my family!  I have missed the Disboards SO much!  After I made each outfit I wanted to pop over and share it with everyone but I couldnt!  Anyway, We are getting ready for our Make a Wish Disney Cruise.  FINALLY got all of our passports!  It was a bit of a hassle to get Zoes because I do not know where her father lives and I do not have any contact with him or any thing in writting that says I have full custody of her so it has been a LONG process to get her passprt!
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to share some pictures of my newest designs.  There are a LOT of pictures because it has been like FOREVER since I have posted so I am sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, Thats more then I intended to post!  Sorry!  I have a ton more I think I am going to go through and look for the Disney ones!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! Candice



Amazing.  I love them all but I think this one is my favorite. It's amazing.


----------



## sahm1000

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Thanks for everyone laughing with me...and no I will not be modeling them on!!!!
> 
> :



I'm with Heather, I want to see you model them!  Please!!!! I'm sure we can all use the laugh!  And really, how long was your shirt?  Did it cover you up at all?  



revrob said:


> OOH!  OOH!  I have the answer for that!  Wear a ball cap!  You don't even have to do your hair while you're there!  That's always my Disney plan.  It shades my face and I put it on when I get ready in the morning, and it doesn't come off until I get back to the room at night.




I'm with Shannon, I wear a hat the whole day.  I bought a cute Mickey ball cap last September and I wear it all the time even at home.  And it keeps the sun off of my face (I do wear my sunscreen though).


----------



## twob4him

mrsmiller said:


> Is it wrong to sign in for too many gives?
> 
> I saw there is a new one posted and to top it all the boy's name is the same as my son JOSEPH, so I wanted to jump right in , but I was told to give some other people a chance ....
> 
> 
> MIND YOU ... I love to do the gives!!!!!!!! it usually gives me a chance to sew for girls , and it is the one thing I do not mind sewing for!!!
> 
> What to do????? Will it be ok? I just do not want to keep anyone from participating
> 
> sorry!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Linnette


Linnette...I always wish I had the time and money to do more gives....it is truly rewarding! I think you should do what you can do when you can do it....there is no limit....I mean if a give is filled and someone wants to send an extra outfit...that's ok right?? I wouldn't worry about it...you are such a caring and giving person! Truly inspiring!!! 



ibesue said:


> I do use my mega hoop all the time!  My siggy picture princess was done with the mega hoop.  Otherwise, I use my 5X7 hoop.  I rarely use my smaller ones and don't even know where the tiny one is.
> 
> Here are some pictures of the twirl skirt that never ended!  I thought it would be easy?  The first row had 15 squares, 2nd row had 30 and last row had 60!
> 
> I didn't even get any twirling pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is at the Easter Egg hunt.  It was over before we got there.  We thought the events started at 2, but they ended at 2.  One of her friends from kindergarten gave her some eggs so she was happy!  But this was before the eggs and she said it was cold!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Molly in her Easter set.  You see I didn't do anymore patchwork!  It was suppose to be a patchwork set too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another view of Kadie's set.  The top is CarlaC's elongated peasant shirt.


I really love these sets....so cute.....I hear ya on the patchwork twirls...confession: I don't zig-zag finish the edges  I "pink" them with the shears and I finish off the sides that are gathered and that's it!Your girls are just adorable.....bet you are busy busy!



EnchantedPrincess said:


> Does anyone know what color is the bow on Eeyore's tail at Crystal Palace?  I am making an applique of Eeyore..(just like the gray one at Crystal Palace), but have no clue what the bow color is..
> 
> Thanks!!!!


Did anyone answer you yet? Eeyore normally had a bright pink bow on his tail but I just spoke with my daughter's friend who went in Feb and she said it was a reddish-purple. This was info from an 11 yr old. Hope that helps! 





Soooo, the birthday is in progress...Sarah is officially 11 yrs old ~ We just cut the cake and now we are getting in our jammies and watching some iCarly episodes! She just invited three girls so its easy and fun....we played iCarly trivia, bingo, twister and have been snacking the whole time! I am praying they remain the sweet girls hey are now...I know rougher waters lay ahead and am dreading it...but for now...all's well!


----------



## ireland_nicole

O.k. ladies  (and Tom), I guess I've lurked long enough.  I was inspired by the mock smocked disney fabric at Joanns, so I picked up enough for 3 and the trims necessary to complete them and make them more custom, plus I found a pattern for a bandana dress and I bought enough fabric  to make a lined skirt and an applique for the top.  (Plus I need to buy Carla C's pattern for the easy fit pants to make coordinating shorts for DS) so, it looks like I'm well and truly gone - now all I need to do is learn how to sew garments (so far I've only done curtains, hemming, etc.) I figure I might as well jump straight into the deep end!  Anyway, wish me luck, and hopefully I'll have some (really bad) pics to post soon.


----------



## mrsmiller

The Moonk's mom:   I feel your pain and embarrassment while I did not have a tear ,  a few summers back I had this sundress very comfy and light that I used to love!! (threw it in the garbage!!) to make the long story , after going to the ladies room I walked home with the dress all up in my back....so glad for Victoria's unmentionables what got me mad was not one single person approached me to let me know....(I guess it was too scarry!!!!!)  I do not longer wear sundresses as this had happened to me  than once I"ll have to check YouTube to see if a see a behind that looks familiar


disney for me: while I do not have the easy fit pattern , it is not that difficult to add pockets to pants, (I am mandated to add at least 5 pockets for my boys pants!!)  I find that the cargo pants are much easier if I use Velcro, instead of buttons, as You sew the Velcro to the pocket and  the pants , it  helps with the pockets staying in place while sewing (Hope this make sense) I also like the pockets with the zipper on and cell phones pockets  are necessity for  my boys!!!,  

ding , ding , ding calling ....Crystal,,, is your pockets ebook ready?????

for tapering the pants .., I find that If I do my pattens using plastic shower lining I can do adjustments (like fabric would ) while fitting the pattern to my kids and it will give you an idea if that works without wasting fabric, also if you have an old pair of shorts you do not longer want (but might still fit) open them up and use that as a pattern guidance for the legs,, 

HTH 

OMG!!!! Candance :worship love your outfits!!!!!!!!!!!

Sarah:  Happy Birthday!!!!!:

PS:  Michelle please call me as I need to discuss some fabrics for the outfits


----------



## karamat

disneymomof1 said:


> So I tweaked my trip reservation today, so that DD would only miss 4 days of school.
> So now, who will be down Sept 15-20th ????  We will be staying at POFQ, my first trip to that resort, anybody ever stay there???
> I really am not looking forward to going in September (HOT !!!) but we couldn't pass up free dining this year, DH wants to save so it was either free dining time or not until next year, so I quickly said OK to September !!



We like POFQ.  We stayed there when I did the Goofy Challenge January 2007.  When I asked DH where he wanted to stay for December's trip, he wanted to go back (ok - he really wanted to stay at AK, but nixed that when he saw the price comparison ).  DH liked that we could take the boat to Downtown Disney!


----------



## lovesdumbo

revrob said:


> I threw this together because AbbyGrace had an Easter "event" (as Morgan would call it) today.  We had an egg hunt at our church and I wanted an excuse to CASE the Easter vida that was posted here.  SO, this is a total CASE, but here it is.


Beautiful!!!



surfergirl602 said:


> Just had to share.  What do you think?


Love that!!!!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok, Here is Evie's Curious George skirt - it was the hardest because I wanted the book panels to show so the top layer is just about the same length as the bottom and the waist is basically the 1 inch needed for tht elastic. And can I tell you how frustrating it was to have the red thread break when I was using the double needle last night !?!?! - always the red thread.....
> but it was fine if it was on the singel needle.......grrrrrrrrr


That looks great!




phins_jazy said:


> I took these pics last night of my stoller bags and stroller.  I remade the stroller bag, the big one, twice.  I really need a pattern to go by.  When I just wing it, things don't always turn out the way I want them too. Whatcha think?  Easy to spot in guest services???


WOW-those came out great!



Stephres said:


> Happy Easter!
> 
> I am teaching a class at school on Fridays with another teacher. It is supposed to be quilting but we had all the girls right down projects they might be interested in and there were a lot of purse, stuffed animal and pillow requests. I decided to take stuffed animals and see if the kids and I could make some this weekend. They are pretty cute and Megan wants to make many more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mom likes to sew for special occasions so she made Megan's Easter dress with the prettiest sparkly eyelet I got at Hancocks at the end of summer. I am glad I waited to use it!


Cute animals!  Nice dress!



KarenW said:


> I can finally share something!  I lurk on here several times a day and you guys have really inspired me to take up sewing again.  I introduced myself a few threads back, but had only made a few easy fit pants and have never posted pics.  I don't have a little girl to sew for, but we are in the process of adopting through the foster care system, so hopefully I will before long.  I have a very long wishlist of CarlaC's patterns on YCMT!  I made a bowling shirt and easy fit pants for my DS9 for Easter and a rag quilt purse for DD12.
> Thank you for letting me share and for inspiring me.  And thank you, CarlaC for making such great patterns.  I had gotten discouraged with commercial patterns when I tried to sew years ago, but you make it so easy.  I do have to admit that I had to get my sister to help with the sleeves, but I think part of that was the material I used - it was a pain to work with.


Great job on the bowling shirt!  Love the rag quilt bag!



tricia said:


> Good morning.  Got thru with a couple of small rag quilts that a co-worker asked me to make her for the seats of her new love seats.  She has dogs and wants to put the quilts there to protect the furniture.  They are a weird size, cause she wanted them just for that purpose and they each measure 30 x 50.  Now I just have to figure out what to charge her.  She was like 'whatever you decide is OK'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She came with me to the fabric store and picked everything out.  The lighter material has moose on it, which worked out well cause her DH is a hunter.


Those came out great!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


>


Love that blouse!  



Cherlynn25 said:


> here is a little outfit that i made for my dd to wear to the easter egg hunt we went to. Someone had posted a cute little set of pink/white polka dot easy fit pants and a shirt with a flower on it. that was my inspiration! This was my 2nd attempt at an applique, thank you again Heather!!!! couldnt have done it with out your tutorial!


How cute!


----------



## lovesdumbo

ibesue said:


> Here are some pictures of the twirl skirt that never ended!  I thought it would be easy?  The first row had 15 squares, 2nd row had 30 and last row had 60!
> 
> I didn't even get any twirling pics


Love that!  Your DGD's are so cute!



MyCathryn said:


> I find your board while I am planning my trip in less than 2 weeks we leave.  You inspired me to try appliques.  So in the last 13 days I have completed 1 Mickey Mouse Pillowcase and 4 dresses (2 with appliques and 3 of the 4 were Disney related).  I am now trying to finish up my 5th dress and my machine bit me.  I got too close to the needle mechanism and I got stabbed by the metal screw that tightens the needle.  I have a hole in my nail, about a 1/4 inch line and it is bleeding.  The tingle in my nail has now slowed down the sewing process.  LOL.  The dress is complete but I have to add the applique which is  P for the Phillies for my Niece.  Please send me vibes for a safe finish of the dress and I will give my machine a break till I get back from Disney.... I promise!!!!!!!!


Hope it heals quickly!



candicenicole19 said:


> Hello everyone!  I am so happy to be back!  I have had a ROUGH for months but things are finally starting to look up for my family!  I have missed the Disboards SO much!  After I made each outfit I wanted to pop over and share it with everyone but I couldnt!  Anyway, We are getting ready for our Make a Wish Disney Cruise.  FINALLY got all of our passports!  It was a bit of a hassle to get Zoes because I do not know where her father lives and I do not have any contact with him or any thing in writting that says I have full custody of her so it has been a LONG process to get her passprt!
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to share some pictures of my newest designs.  There are a LOT of pictures because it has been like FOREVER since I have posted so I am sorry!


WOW!!!!! LOVE everything you posted!  LOVE all your Disney photos too.  Your girls are beautiful!!!!!


----------



## mirandag819

Well after looking at the beautiful pictures I had decided to learn to sew..... after watching the embroidery machine video earlier, I decided I wanted learn to applique at the same time (I can go ahead and try on some store bought things until I get the sewing stuff down). So I bit the bullet and ordered an embroidery machine tonight..... it didn't look too tough in the videos and demos I looked at, but I am sure it will take me awhile to catch on, but I am soooooo excited. Now please no one else mention any other equipment I might want to shell out a bunch of money for. 

Also.... the video was great, but I was still thrown on how you would do an applique with multiple layers on an embroidery machine. There are some free downloads on this site and the instructions with it really helped me see how it works. It shows how each piece is done step by step. I hope it is okay to post the link: 

http://www.smartneedle.com/freedesi...3664jdjjdgfsjsliunderjjdlls7878778334432.html

This explained it for me, I hope it helps the others who were asking how the machine worked.


----------



## Disney 4 Me

Stephres said:


> Linette wrote a little tutorial about cargo pockets that looked easy and even real pockets are not hard, I promise!



Hmm...I think I rememeber that tutorial. It had pictures, too. I'll have to look it up in the bookmarks. Thanks!


----------



## Disney 4 Me

mrsmiller said:


> disney for me: while I do not have the easy fit pattern , it is not that difficult to add pockets to pants, (I am mandated to add at least 5 pockets for my boys pants!!)  I find that the cargo pants are much easier if I use Velcro, instead of buttons, as You sew the Velcro to the pocket and  the pants , it  helps with the pockets staying in place while sewing (Hope this make sense) I also like the pockets with the zipper on and cell phones pockets  are necessity for  my boys!!!,
> 
> ding , ding , ding calling ....Crystal,,, is your pockets ebook ready?????
> 
> for tapering the pants .., I find that If I do my pattens using plastic shower lining I can do adjustments (like fabric would ) while fitting the pattern to my kids and it will give you an idea if that works without wasting fabric, also if you have an old pair of shorts you do not longer want (but might still fit) open them up and use that as a pattern guidance for the legs,,
> 
> HTH



Zippers?!? Zippers?!? Are you crazy, girl? I'm leery of trying cargo pockets and you want me to add zippers? 

An ebook! Sign me up! And what a great idea about using a shower curtain lining. Genius. Thanks so much!


----------



## jessesgirl

Let me try this picture thing. Here are a few things I have made for my little one. 





[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]







[/IMG]


Oh wow ! sorry they are all so big! this is the first time I have posted pictures


----------



## danicaw

I had to check out the mini tut on Cargo pockets in the bookmarks. GREAT! 
Thanks Linnette!!! Love it! I will have to give it a try one of these days. If I can ever stop making DS PJ pants and move on to regular pants. 
In other news I was at JoAnn this evening and got some stretch denim off the remnant rack. Its enough to make DD some Easy Fit Capri pants. But I have never sewn on denim or stretch denim. Anything I need to know?
Thanks


----------



## minnie2

candicenicole19 said:


> OKay I have poste a ton of pictures already but I found a few rotfl2:With me nothing is REALLY a few) more pictures I wanted to share!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love this picture!  It is Abby doing what Abby does Best! She started dancing when she heard music then people started watching her which means Abby had to put on a show.  She loved that people chapped for her when she was finished so now she wants to be a dancer lol, I am in for it!


 I love all the pictures!  There is just something so specail about seeing little kids experience the Disney magic!  



mrsmiller said:


> Is it wrong to sign in for too many gives?
> 
> I saw there is a new one posted and to top it all the boy's name is the same as my son JOSEPH, so I wanted to jump right in , but I was told to give some other people a chance ....
> 
> 
> MIND YOU ... I love to do the gives!!!!!!!! it usually gives me a chance to sew for girls , and it is the one thing I do not mind sewing for!!!
> 
> What to do????? Will it be ok? I just do not want to keep anyone from participating
> 
> sorry!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Linnette


I say you should do the give it that is what you want to do!  


disneymomof1 said:


> OK you Florida girls, it's not hot to you,  but the last time I went to Florida in September I walked off the airplane and my Jersey hair quickly deflatedAnd that is a serious problem !!


Being originally fron North Jersey where the term 'Mall Hair' came from and it was probably because of me and my friends back in the 8o's!  this made me chuckle!  can you all say Spiral perm!!!?!?!?!?!?!
though I am one of those rare people that grew up up north but can't take the cold and the snow and yet don't have any issues with the FL humidity at all.  After living in Hotlanta for 10 yrs hot southern sun is my favorite!  


Stephres said:


> Not to us!  You should have heard Tom's cousins from Chicago bellyaching as we were walking around Animal Kingdom: forget this and let's go to the pool!
> 
> Jersey hair + Florida humidity = wear a hat
> 
> Hope that helps!



 Now that I live in Chicago I will say Chicagoans whine about the heat in a heart beat!  they can't take it!  OMG George and I end up laughing at them sometimes.  Not trying to be mean but here is an example today it will be in the 60's and I can guarantee that there will be people in shorts yet I wlll be in my winter coat because it is still cold to me.  Then come July when it is 80 they will be dying and we will be nice and comfy.  



jessesgirl said:


> Let me try this picture thing. Here are a few things I have made for my little one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> Oh wow ! sorry they are all so big! this is the first time I have posted pictures


No we like BIG!  Everything is so cute!!!!!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Okay- First- WDW in Sept is HOT!!!!! For our honeymoon we went at the tail end of Aug into the first week of Sept and it was awful.
I think our next trip will be May next year- so this baby will be 1 year old. I'd love to wait til this baby is a little older- but I have experienced Aug and Sept and Oct and don't wish to re experience the humidity and heat-thats just me. (we saw temps of 110-115 on our Aug-Sept trip) and high 90s and a ton of rain on our Oct trip. I have been in early May and late May and it seems the whole month is pretty good. I am a very ugly person when I am hot and sweaty LOL. But I hope taking a 1 yr old and a 4 yr old will be fun. I'm hoping this baby starts walking before the trip.

Oh and POFQ is one of my favorite resorts! I loved everything! The pool, the proximity to the bus stop (there's no bad room), Boatwrights just up the way, view of the canal, horse drawn carriages, the atmosphere- they have an excellent food court too!

Okay- here is Eyore's tail at Crystal Palace (please excuse my hat head!!!!!) This was as close as DD would get to Eyore that day. We thought we were pretty funny taking pics with his tail.





*Disney 4 Me/Pockets*- you could start with something really simple for a back pocket- use parchment paper (my favorite for baking cookies) or wrapping paper for a pattern. You can either look at a pair of pants to get a good idea of what shape pocket you want. Or go super easy and make a square- then add a 1/2" in length- cut 2, sew right sides together- leaving an opening to turn the pocket so right sides are out, finger press in the seam allowance of the little opening, place where you want pocket and top stitch on sides and bottom- TA-DA! you have a pocket. Try it on a block of fabric and play with pocket shape before you move to your pants.


----------



## InkspressYourself

I've been lurking for a few days, but just registered today.  I'm so glad I found you.  I've loved looking at all of the pictures.  I just started sewing a few years ago.  

We are also going to be in WDW Sept 12 -20th and are staying at Port Orleans Riverside.  

I'd love to make more things for my kids before I go.  I have two dd's one will turn 4 while we are there and my older dd will be 10.

I just made a dress out of a t shirt for my youngest dd and want a petti to go under it.  Seeing the ones here and reading some of the bookmarks has been a huge inspiration.  I can't wait to start it.

Dawn


----------



## my*2*angels

Oh my !!!  I am soooo excited!  My outfit got picked as the spotlight in the swak newsletter!!!!  I hope this doesn't sound to braggish, but I was so excited when I checked my email and saw my outfit in the newsletter!

Mindy


----------



## livndisney

my*2*angels said:


> Oh my !!!  I am soooo excited!  My outfit got picked as the spotlight in the swak newsletter!!!!  I hope this doesn't sound to braggish, but I was so excited when I checked my email and saw my outfit in the newsletter!
> 
> Mindy



Mindy- weren't you looking for yellow dot?

Walmart just got some in with there spring fabrics. The dots are smaller than minnie dot-but so is the price LOL. 2.44 a yard.


----------



## karebear1

t-beri said:


> Alright ladies.  I need to call on the collective creative force of the Disboutiquers here.
> 
> My baby shower is sandwiched in between a month of babyshowers.  we had one this month, including mine there is one every saturday next month AND there will likely be another in july.  I want my invitations to stand out.  I usually make my own invites for birthdays etc.. and like to think I'm pretty good at it. BUT this time I have to send over 40 invitations so I need to keep them simple.  I still don't want mine to blend in w/ the pack..KWIM???I need ideas for creative invites that won't take me an hour a piece to assemble.
> 
> SO all of you scrapbookers and card makers (Karen are you out there??)  help me think of something unique and creative.
> I'm gonna be soooo tired of sewing lovey blankets!!!



Sorry T- for some reason my computer is skipping pages in threads?!?!?

Anyway........  I'd be more then happy to help you out! I can cut stuff on my cricut and send it down for you. We could come up with something really cute too! Let's talk. Tell me what you have in mind, and I'll come up with a prototype for you.

When's the baby shower supposed to be??  PM me if you want!


----------



## tricia

jessesgirl said:


> Let me try this picture thing. Here are a few things I have made for my little one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> Oh wow ! sorry they are all so big! this is the first time I have posted pictures



The dresses and the little one are just precious.  And we like big pictures.



InkspressYourself said:


> I've been lurking for a few days, but just registered today.  I'm so glad I found you.  I've loved looking at all of the pictures.  I just started sewing a few years ago.
> 
> We are also going to be in WDW Sept 12 -20th and are staying at Port Orleans Riverside.
> 
> I'd love to make more things for my kids before I go.  I have two dd's one will turn 4 while we are there and my older dd will be 10.
> 
> I just made a dress out of a t shirt for my youngest dd and want a petti to go under it.  Seeing the ones here and reading some of the bookmarks has been a huge inspiration.  I can't wait to start it.
> 
> Dawn



WELCOME, we seem to have a lot of new to this thread people lately.  Cant wait to see some pics from you.



my*2*angels said:


> Oh my !!!  I am soooo excited!  My outfit got picked as the spotlight in the swak newsletter!!!!  I hope this doesn't sound to braggish, but I was so excited when I checked my email and saw my outfit in the newsletter!
> 
> Mindy




Congratulations!!!!

Not braggish, we love to hear things like that.


----------



## karebear1

my*2*angels said:


> Oh my !!!  I am soooo excited!  My outfit got picked as the spotlight in the swak newsletter!!!!  I hope this doesn't sound to braggish, but I was so excited when I checked my email and saw my outfit in the newsletter!
> 
> Mindy




So what if it does sound braggish! (It doesn't BTW)  You should be very proud of yourself! It's nice when hard work and creativity is rewarded!  THAT'S AWESOME!! CONGRATS TO YOU!


----------



## my*2*angels

livndisney said:


> Mindy- weren't you looking for yellow dot?
> 
> Walmart just got some in with there spring fabrics. The dots are smaller than minnie dot-but so is the price LOL. 2.44 a yard.



YES!  Thanks Cindee, I am making a trip to Pensacola today, so I will check it out!!!



tricia said:


> Congratulations!!!!
> 
> Not braggish, we love to hear things like that.





karebear1 said:


> So what if it does sound braggish! (It doesn't BTW)  You should be very proud of yourself! It's nice when hard work and creativity is rewarded!  THAT'S AWESOME!! CONGRATS TO YOU!



Thank you ladies!  I just never expected to get chosen, it was just too exciting not to share!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

3goofyboys said:


> Oh, oh, me, me, me!! We'll be there the 15th-24th.  We're staying at WL, but POFQ was one of our back-ups if we couldn't book WL. From the pics I've seen, it's beautiful.



Yes, I will be there Sept. 22 to Oct. 1 at CSR and then BCV.  I love the heat because we live...well, it's snowing this morning...again!  

I have stayed at POFQ and you will love it.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ireland_nicole said:


> O.k. ladies  (and Tom), I guess I've lurked long enough.  I was inspired by the mock smocked disney fabric at Joanns, so I picked up enough for 3 and the trims necessary to complete them and make them more custom, plus I found a pattern for a bandana dress and I bought enough fabric  to make a lined skirt and an applique for the top.  (Plus I need to buy Carla C's pattern for the easy fit pants to make coordinating shorts for DS) so, it looks like I'm well and truly gone - now all I need to do is learn how to sew garments (so far I've only done curtains, hemming, etc.) I figure I might as well jump straight into the deep end!  Anyway, wish me luck, and hopefully I'll have some (really bad) pics to post soon.



Nicole,

I am so happy to see you here and on our other area.  Sewing can be fun while your DS is in school.  The easy fit pants are really very easy to make and the bowling shirt is easy also.  Just drop me a line.  I have made every mistake possible and now can make a shirt in a few hours.  There are so many ways to make the shirt and you could use the pattern and have a week of Disney shirts.

Good luck and let me know if you need help.


----------



## phins_jazy

The Moonk's Mom said:


>



This is sooooo something that would happen to me!!!



jessesgirl said:


>



So cute!  You did a great job!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I love this picture!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> my*2*angels said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my !!!  I am soooo excited!  My outfit got picked as the spotlight in the swak newsletter!!!!  I hope this doesn't sound to braggish, but I was so excited when I checked my email and saw my outfit in the newsletter!
> 
> Mindy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congrats!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> livndisney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mindy- weren't you looking for yellow dot?
> 
> Walmart just got some in with there spring fabrics. The dots are smaller than minnie dot-but so is the price LOL. 2.44 a yard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> our walmart had the yellow dots yesterday too!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## sweetstitches

revrob said:


> I threw this together because AbbyGrace had an Easter "event" (as Morgan would call it) today.  We had an egg hunt at our church and I wanted an excuse to CASE the Easter vida that was posted here.  SO, this is a total CASE, but here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> AbbyGrace looks beautiful!  If ever there was a dress that deserved to be cased, it's that one.  I wish I could "throw together" something that quickly and have it turn out like that!
> 
> 
> 
> surfergirl602 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just had to share.  What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute!  I bet even my 13 year-old would were that in the park.
> 
> 
> 
> revrob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is such a classically beautiful dress, even without the Disney connection.
> 
> 
> 
> Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, Here is Evie's Curious George skirt - it was the hardest because I wanted the book panels to show so the top layer is just about the same length as the bottom and the waist is basically the 1 inch needed for tht elastic. And can I tell you how frustrating it was to have the red thread break when I was using the double needle last night !?!?! - always the red thread.....
> but it was fine if it was on the singel needle.......grrrrrrrrr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very cute!
> 
> 
> 
> phins_jazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took these pics last night of my stoller bags and stroller.  I remade the stroller bag, the big one, twice.  I really need a pattern to go by.  When I just wing it, things don't always turn out the way I want them too. Whatcha think?  Easy to spot in guest services???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your stroller bags turned out great.  I love the color combination.  I've always had a weakness for strollers.  Makes me sad that my stroller days are almost over.
Click to expand...


----------



## maiziezoe

my*2*angels said:


> Oh my !!!  I am soooo excited!  My outfit got picked as the spotlight in the swak newsletter!!!!  I hope this doesn't sound to braggish, but I was so excited when I checked my email and saw my outfit in the newsletter!
> 
> Mindy



CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

candicenicole19 said:


> Thanks for letting me share! Candice



I LOVE the Fancy NANCY! My DD would be freaking out right now if she saw this. I will be making her the cow print & poodle skirt outfit for her bday party in June.


----------



## sweetstitches

I love these "real" photos.  Yes, it probably would kill them to pretend they like each other.   

I lost a bunch of things I meant to quote, and now I don't remember them all.  

To whoever made that adorable pink doll bed--so cute!

The stuffed animals look like so much fun.  I bet the girls had a blast with that class!

Flea, the twirly pettiskirts turned out great.  Seriously, I don't think your girls could be any cuter!


----------



## HeatherSue

mrsmiller said:


> Is it wrong to sign in for too many gives?
> 
> 
> Linnette


It absolutely is NOT wrong!!! We need all the help we can get on the big give board. The more things you make, the better!!  I accidentally had the give you signed up for on the wrong setting.  It was supposed to be set so only I could see it while I was working on it.  I haven't verified the family yet or got the measurements from the mom.  But, I'll sign you up to make something for Joseph when I get it posted!  Thank you so much!



t-beri said:


> C'mon...it's not THAT hot!


You, my friend, are delusional!



t-beri said:


> To be fair, I'm equally freaked out about being in Jersey at Christmas time....I do NOT fair well in the cold.
> 
> It's the Raynaud's ....right Heather?? It's not healthy for me to be in that cold weather!


That's right!  When in doubt, blame it on the auto-immune disease!!



ireland_nicole said:


> O.k. ladies  (and Tom), I guess I've lurked long enough.  I was inspired by the mock smocked disney fabric at Joanns, so I picked up enough for 3 and the trims necessary to complete them and make them more custom, plus I found a pattern for a bandana dress and I bought enough fabric  to make a lined skirt and an applique for the top.  (Plus I need to buy Carla C's pattern for the easy fit pants to make coordinating shorts for DS) so, it looks like I'm well and truly gone - now all I need to do is learn how to sew garments (so far I've only done curtains, hemming, etc.) I figure I might as well jump straight into the deep end!  Anyway, wish me luck, and hopefully I'll have some (really bad) pics to post soon.


!!!!!  I can't wait to see some pictures!!!  When I found this thread in July of 2007, I'd only made curtains and such (and one really hideous pair of pants for my poor baby nephew), so I know you can do it!




mrsmiller said:


> The Moonk's mom:   I feel your pain and embarrassment while I did not have a tear ,  a few summers back I had this sundress very comfy and light that I used to love!! (threw it in the garbage!!) to make the long story , after going to the ladies room I walked home with the dress all up in my back....so glad for Victoria's unmentionables what got me mad was not one single person approached me to let me know....(I guess it was too scarry!!!!!)  I do not longer wear sundresses as this had happened to me  than once


Oh no!! That must have been so embarassing!! (and a little funny, too! )



mirandag819 said:


> Well after looking at the beautiful pictures I had decided to learn to sew..... after watching the embroidery machine video earlier, I decided I wanted learn to applique at the same time (I can go ahead and try on some store bought things until I get the sewing stuff down). So I bit the bullet and ordered an embroidery machine tonight..... it didn't look too tough in the videos and demos I looked at, but I am sure it will take me awhile to catch on, but I am soooooo excited. Now please no one else mention any other equipment I might want to shell out a bunch of money for.
> 
> Also.... the video was great, but I was still thrown on how you would do an applique with multiple layers on an embroidery machine. There are some free downloads on this site and the instructions with it really helped me see how it works. It shows how each piece is done step by step. I hope it is okay to post the link:
> 
> http://www.smartneedle.com/freedesi...3664jdjjdgfsjsliunderjjdlls7878778334432.html
> 
> This explained it for me, I hope it helps the others who were asking how the machine worked.


Wow, nothing like jumping right in!! What kind of machine did you get?



jessesgirl said:


> Let me try this picture thing. Here are a few things I have made for my little one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> Oh wow ! sorry they are all so big! this is the first time I have posted pictures


Those are wonderful!! I've always loved that Pooh fabric!! Like everyone else said, we prefer big pictures to small ones!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


>


How funny that you happened to have a picture of Eeyore's tail!!  I love it!  It's nice to see a picture of you, too!!  



InkspressYourself said:


> I've been lurking for a few days, but just registered today.  I'm so glad I found you.  I've loved looking at all of the pictures.  I just started sewing a few years ago.
> 
> We are also going to be in WDW Sept 12 -20th and are staying at Port Orleans Riverside.
> 
> I'd love to make more things for my kids before I go.  I have two dd's one will turn 4 while we are there and my older dd will be 10.
> 
> I just made a dress out of a t shirt for my youngest dd and want a petti to go under it.  Seeing the ones here and reading some of the bookmarks has been a huge inspiration.  I can't wait to start it.
> 
> Dawn


 I can't wait until you have enough posts to show us some pictures!!



my*2*angels said:


> Oh my !!!  I am soooo excited!  My outfit got picked as the spotlight in the swak newsletter!!!!::  I hope this doesn't sound to braggish, but I was so excited when I checked my email and saw my outfit in the newsletter!
> 
> Mindy


Oh my gosh, that is so cool!!  



karebear1 said:


> Sorry T- for some reason my computer is skipping pages in threads?!?!?
> 
> Anyway........  I'd be more then happy to help you out! I can cut stuff on my cricut and send it down for you. We could come up with something really cute too! Let's talk. Tell me what you have in mind, and I'll come up with a prototype for you.
> 
> When's the baby shower supposed to be??  PM me if you want!



See, T?  She is such a sweetheart that she will help you out even if you don't address her properly.  Right, oh Queen of the Cricut?


----------



## maiziezoe

Last night I made a pillowcase dress for my 2 year old and a pillowcase shirt for my 12 year old.


----------



## HeatherSue

Where could I find a square ticker?  I need one that will fit on the end of all of my pictures in my siggy. I like the name tag ones, but they say "Disney World" and I'm going to Disneyland!!!


----------



## tricia

HeatherSue said:


> Where could I find a square ticker?  I need one that will fit on the end of all of my pictures in my siggy. I like the name tag ones, but they say "Disney World" and I'm going to Disneyland!!!



If you click on my ticker it will bring you to a site to make one.


----------



## Disney 4 Me

HeatherSue said:


> Where could I find a square ticker?  I need one that will fit on the end of all of my pictures in my siggy. I like the name tag ones, but they say "Disney World" and I'm going to Disneyland!!!



Disneyland? Wow! Is this a new development? I didn't know you were going there. That's one place I want to visit someday. When are you going? I guess I'll have to wait for your ticker!


----------



## tricia

But you asked for square, not rectangular.  I don't think they have them like that at that site.  Sorry, I am no help afterall.


----------



## HeatherSue

tricia said:


> If you click on my ticker it will bring you to a site to make one.


Thanks, but I'm looking for a square one.  I only see the longer banners and the nametags that say Disney World on that site.  



Disney 4 Me said:


> Disneyland? Wow! Is this a new development? I didn't know you were going there. That's one place I want to visit someday. When are you going? I guess I'll have to wait for your ticker!


I'm really hoping to!  I already booked the hotel for October 7-12.  I just need to find cheap airfaire now!!  I've only been to Disneyland once when I was 17.  I loved it then, but I don't remember much!


----------



## teresajoy

The Moonk's Mom said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much for my good day!  Think I'm being talked about at the grocery store?


Oh my!!! That made me laugh so hard!!!!



*Toadstool* said:


> So.. I am about to purchase my first Carla C pattern. I am just wondering though.... The simply sweet has no placket in the back. Is it just that big that you can pull it over their heads? I like my things to be pretty fitted. I'm just wondering if I am going to hate it.
> Is it just because of how deep the neckline is that you can pull it over their heads??


Look in the Photobucket account and see if you like the way it fits the kids in there. I love it. A placket would really change the pattern.



revrob said:


>


Oh that is sooo cute!!! I don't remember seeing this before! 



mrsmiller said:


> Is it wrong to sign in for too many gives?Linnette



PLEASE sign up for as many Gives as you would like!!! 
There is absolutely NO maximum amount of outfits or items that can be sent!!! Three is the very bare MINIMUM! We love love love it when people sign up for more!!! 



ireland_nicole said:


> O.k. ladies  (and Tom), I guess I've lurked long enough.  I was inspired by the mock smocked disney fabric at Joanns, so I picked up enough for 3 and the trims necessary to complete them and make them more custom, plus I found a pattern for a bandana dress and I bought enough fabric  to make a lined skirt and an applique for the top.  (Plus I need to buy Carla C's pattern for the easy fit pants to make coordinating shorts for DS) so, it looks like I'm well and truly gone - now all I need to do is learn how to sew garments (so far I've only done curtains, hemming, etc.) I figure I might as well jump straight into the deep end!  Anyway, wish me luck, and hopefully I'll have some (really bad) pics to post soon.



 The preshirred is a great place to start! They turn out so cute and are so easy! 



mirandag819 said:


> Well after looking at the beautiful pictures I had decided to learn to sew..... after watching the embroidery machine video earlier, I decided I wanted learn to applique at the same time (I can go ahead and try on some store bought things until I get the sewing stuff down). So I bit the bullet and ordered an embroidery machine tonight..... it didn't look too tough in the videos and demos I looked at, but I am sure it will take me awhile to catch on, but I am soooooo excited. Now please no one else mention any other equipment I might want to shell out a bunch of money for.
> 
> Also.... the video was great, but I was still thrown on how you would do an applique with multiple layers on an embroidery machine. There are some free downloads on this site and the instructions with it really helped me see how it works. It shows how each piece is done step by step. I hope it is okay to post the link:
> 
> http://www.smartneedle.com/freedesi...3664jdjjdgfsjsliunderjjdlls7878778334432.html
> 
> This explained it for me, I hope it helps the others who were asking how the machine worked.




Wow!! you are quick! I'm excited for you! 


jessesgirl said:


> Let me try this picture thing. Here are a few things I have made for my little one. [IMG]http://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo223/sew4fun/th
> _josiesdressandmaterial003.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> Oh wow ! sorry they are all so big! this is the first time I have posted pictures


These are so pretty!!! I really really love the Pooh one! 



InkspressYourself said:


> I've been lurking for a few days, but just registered today.  I'm so glad I found you.  I've loved looking at all of the pictures.  I just started sewing a few years ago.
> 
> We are also going to be in WDW Sept 12 -20th and are staying at Port Orleans Riverside.
> 
> I'd love to make more things for my kids before I go.  I have two dd's one will turn 4 while we are there and my older dd will be 10.
> 
> I just made a dress out of a t shirt for my youngest dd and want a petti to go under it.  Seeing the ones here and reading some of the bookmarks has been a huge inspiration.  I can't wait to start it.
> 
> Dawn



 !!!! So nice to see so many newbies today! 


my*2*angels said:


> Oh my !!!  I am soooo excited!  My outfit got picked as the spotlight in the swak newsletter!!!  I hope this doesn't sound to braggish, but I was so excited when I checked my email and saw my outfit in the newsletter!
> 
> Mindy



Mindy that is so exciting!!! Thanks for telling us!~!!



maiziezoe said:


> Last night I made a pillowcase dress for my 2 year old and a pillowcase shirt for my 12 year old.



These are really cute!! I love the yellow eyelet. 



HeatherSue said:


> Where could I find a square ticker?  I need one that will fit on the end of all of my pictures in my siggy. I like the name tag ones, but they say "Disney World" and I'm going to Disneyland!!!



Heather, the tag ones have three styles, Disney World, Disney Cruise and wait for it...................................

DISNEY LAND!!!!   

Who has the square one?? I missed that!


----------



## HeatherSue

teresajoy said:


> Heather, the tag ones have three styles, Disney World, Disney Cruise and wait for it...................................
> 
> DISNEY LAND!!!!
> 
> Who has the square one?? I missed that!



A-HA!! It helps to actually click on the link where it takes you to the different designs! 

I couldn't find a square one, but I wish I could!


----------



## mirandag819

HeatherSue said:


> Wow, nothing like jumping right in!! What kind of machine did you get?



I ordered the Brother PE700II Embroidery Machine with USB Port. Has anyone used this machine before? I ordered it with next day air, so I should have it tomorrow, I am really excited to try it out!


----------



## HeatherSue

YAY!! It feels so official now!!  I had to get rid of my "sewing links" picture, though.


----------



## phins_jazy

Butterick patterns go on sale tomorrow at Joanns.    I'm going to get this one 






I figure it's pretty close to the anna wrap dress and it saves me some $$.  

Question- Does the anna pattern have buttons on the inside like this one does?

Now, off to order the vida.


----------



## teresajoy

HeatherSue said:


> YAY!! It feels so official now!!  I had to get rid of my "sewing links" picture, though.



Yes, when you get a ticker that makes it "official!!  

They have a small version too.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Wendy, 
Sorry this took a few days.  






I hope this matches her pretty panel George skirt.  





I had to laugh or cry because I have been doing online tutorial for photoshop and saw a folder in my hotmail.  Two years ago I was doing a tutorial on photoshop.  Gotta love the TBI!  I learn, I forget!


----------



## disneymommieof2

HeatherSue said:


> I'm really hoping to!  I already booked the hotel for October 7-12.  I just need to find cheap airfaire now!!  I've only been to Disneyland once when I was 17.  I loved it then, but I don't remember much!



How exciting!! We are talking about going the end of september like the 23-october 1 we would be staying AZ visiting dh grandparents. Then taking a side trip over to DL in the middle of the trip. The grandparents get worn out from all the commotion and disturbance to their routine. One time we went to the grand canyon when we visited! I've just been checking around and talking with the AAA travel agent, didn't book anything yet. Where are you going to stay?


MinnieVanMom said:


> Wendy,
> Sorry this took a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this matches her pretty panel George skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to laugh or cry because I have been doing online tutorial for photoshop and saw a folder in my hotmail.  Two years ago I was doing a tutorial on photoshop.  Gotta love the TBI!  I learn, I forget!


I need that tutorial! I have elements and I've just been learning. I really want to learn how to do those name things! They are really neat!!


----------



## livndisney

HeatherSue said:


> Thanks, but I'm looking for a square one.  I only see the longer banners and the nametags that say Disney World on that site.
> 
> 
> I'm really hoping to!  I already booked the hotel for October 7-12.  I just need to find cheap airfaire now!!  I've only been to Disneyland once when I was 17.  I loved it then, but I don't remember much!



Whoooooo WAIT a MINUTE!!!!!!

Ms Heather, I would just like to point out that DisneyLAND is in California. DisneyWORLD and MORGAN and JORD are in Florida. Sweetie you are headed the wrong way


----------



## ibesue

HeatherSue said:


> Where could I find a square ticker?  I need one that will fit on the end of all of my pictures in my siggy. I like the name tag ones, but they say "Disney World" and I'm going to Disneyland!!!



*DISNEYLAND, YOU ARE COMING TO DISNEYLAND?????*  I would so love to meet you when you are here!!!    And I want to meet Flea, and anyone coming to Disneyland!  I have my pass and am always ready to go!!

Okay, back to comment on everything else!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

disneymommieof2 said:


> I need that tutorial! I have elements and I've just been learning. I really want to learn how to do those name things! They are really neat!!



Mine is old and not for CS2 which I use but I found it on about.com

Just search for tutorials for Elements and see what you find.  I like youtube because I can see what they are doing and find a lot of answers there.  I asked for help and there were two wonderful people who did help me so much and shared what they knew.  One of them is here on our forum also!  

With CS2 there are so many ways to do the same thing but this is how I do it.

Open up a picture.
Put type on top of it, big letters.
Move type layer to the very top.
Click on type but have all layers showing.
Go to Select and then load options.
Unclick type, now there are the marching ants.
Click on Edit and copy merged
Open NEW
Click Edit and paste
Then Edit, stroke to outline letters.

I hope that helps and feel free to ask if you need more help.  Again, I am using CS2 not Elements.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

I try to keep up with this thread, but it moves soooo fast!!!  



ibesue said:


>



Adorable peeps outfit!  My kids love peeps but I never even thought about making peeps outfit...I may have to case you for next Easter.



MyCathryn said:


> I find your board while I am planning my trip in less than 2 weeks we leave.  You inspired me to try appliques.  So in the last 13 days I have completed 1 Mickey Mouse Pillowcase and 4 dresses (2 with appliques and 3 of the 4 were Disney related).  I am now trying to finish up my 5th dress and my machine bit me.  I got too close to the needle mechanism and I got stabbed by the metal screw that tightens the needle.  I have a hole in my nail, about a 1/4 inch line and it is bleeding.  The tingle in my nail has now slowed down the sewing process.  LOL.  The dress is complete but I have to add the applique which is  P for the Phillies for my Niece.  Please send me vibes for a safe finish of the dress and I will give my machine a break till I get back from Disney.... I promise!!!!!!!!



OUCH...hope your finger feels better soon!



The Moonk's Mom said:


>



LOL.....that is too funny!  Laughing with you and along with everyone else!



candicenicole19 said:


>



Such cute, cute outfits and I have missed seeing picture of your little girl!  



candicenicole19 said:


>



Great customs, and looks like everyone had a great time.



jessesgirl said:


>



Love the princess and pooh bear dress!  your dd is adorable.



phins_jazy said:


> I think it's pink.





Eyore4Ever149 said:


>



THANK YOU (and sorry, I think I lost a quote!) for answering the question about EEyore's tail.   I am so glad that you posted that picture because it really help...and looks like his tail is the lighter gray as well.  I was going to make it dark gray.



my*2*angels said:


> Oh my !!!  I am soooo excited!  My outfit got picked as the spotlight in the swak newsletter!!!!  I hope this doesn't sound to braggish, but I was so excited when I checked my email and saw my outfit in the newsletter!
> 
> Mindy



No..not braggish at all.  When I saw that, I knew it was by someone on here....you should be so proud!!


----------



## karebear1

HeatherSue said:
			
		

> See, T?  She is such a sweetheart that she will help you out even if you don't address her properly.  Right, oh Queen of the Cricut?




How in heaven's name did I miss that?!?!?


I'm sorry T, I am forced to take it back! Until I am addressed in a proper manner.............. I cannot help you! "Queen" or "Your Royal Highness" are both acceptable.... preferrably typed in a magenta or pink color and at the very least bolded. Thank you.


----------



## t-beri

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Okay- First- WDW in Sept is HOT!!!!! For our honeymoon we went at the tail end of Aug into the first week of Sept and it was awful.
> I think our next trip will be May next year- so this baby will be 1 year old. I'd love to wait til this baby is a little older- but I have experienced Aug and Sept and Oct and don't wish to re experience the humidity and heat-thats just me. (we saw temps of 110-115 on our Aug-Sept trip)



110-115???? I've lived in FL. my whole life and have never seen #'s like that in central FL.  Maybe you were thinking of Heat Index temps which combine the actual temp/wind(or lack there of) and humidity for a "feels like" temperature.  Kinda similar to the wind chill factor up north.  Mays average high is 87.8 while Sept. is only 89.7 (that's less than a 2 degree difference) althought the average humidity in May is 49% and in Sept. it's 60%.  Also Orlando's record high for and month June-sept was 100 degrees and that was in the mid to late 1980's depending on the month.   The record high for anywhere in the state of Fl. was 109 degrees in Monticello FL in 1931.

And today at The World it is...currently 70 w/ an expected high of 79 and 49% humidity.  w/ a feels like of 65.

In the only City of Live Mermaids it is...72 degrees and mostly sunny w/ an expected high of 79 and 48% humidity. w/ a feels like of 71.

WHAT THE HECK AM I DOING ON THE COMPUTER???? Oh, yeah, I'm babysitting.  If I could keep up w/ a 4 yo and a 1.5 yo at the beach by myself in my "condition" I would so be gone!!!



livndisney said:


> Whoooooo WAIT a MINUTE!!!!!!
> 
> Ms Heather, I would just like to point out that DisneyLAND is in California. DisneyWORLD and MORGAN and JORD are in Florida. Sweetie you are headed the wrong way



Right???  I tried to tell them.  

AND where are my manners. I did,certainly, not intend to offend the Mistress of the Cricut and send my sincere apologies for my misgivings.  

NICE ticker Heather... BOY, I wish I had a ticker.  Can I make a ticker for my day trip over to meet Teresa? or the MNSSHP weekend trip I'm "allowed" to take???  Our friends are still coming down for MVMCP so I might sneak a 3 day weekend in there too....  The sacrifices I make!!!!


----------



## HeatherSue

disneymommieof2 said:


> How exciting!! We are talking about going the end of september like the 23-october 1 we would be staying AZ visiting dh grandparents. Then taking a side trip over to DL in the middle of the trip. The grandparents get worn out from all the commotion and disturbance to their routine. One time we went to the grand canyon when we visited! I've just been checking around and talking with the AAA travel agent, didn't book anything yet. Where are you going to stay?
> 
> I need that tutorial! I have elements and I've just been learning. I really want to learn how to do those name things! They are really neat!!


What fun!! I hope you get to go!! Where in AZ are DH's grandparents?  Henry's brother lives in Yuma (near Yuma, actually) and his mom lives in Payson.  We went to the Grand Canyon on our first visit out there when we were both about 21.  Yep, that was a big hole.  I think I would be more impressed now that I'm a little older!   



livndisney said:


> Whoooooo WAIT a MINUTE!!!!!!
> 
> Ms Heather, I would just like to point out that DisneyLAND is in California. DisneyWORLD and MORGAN and JORD are in Florida. Sweetie you are headed the wrong way


I know, I know... Hey, it's warm in California!!! Maybe you should join us!!



ibesue said:


> *DISNEYLAND, YOU ARE COMING TO DISNEYLAND?????*  I would so love to meet you when you are here!!!    And I want to meet Flea, and anyone coming to Disneyland!  I have my pass and am always ready to go!!
> 
> Okay, back to comment on everything else!


Yes, I'm thinking I'm actually going to be there!!!  Jeanne will be there at the same time as me, too!  Jessica was talking about it, but now she's ditching us for Disney World.  T was hoping to come, but it's looking like she won't be able to make it. 

I would LOVE to meet up with you!!!!



karebear1 said:


> How in heaven's name did I miss that?!?!?
> 
> 
> I'm sorry T, I am forced to take it back! Until I am addressed in a proper manner.............. I cannot help you! "Queen" or "Your Royal Highness" are both acceptable.... preferrably typed in a magenta or pink color and at the very least bolded. Thank you.



I knew that post was screaming for some *bold magenta*.


----------



## jessesgirl

Thank you everyone for the kind comments! I hope to have new creations to show off soon !


----------



## livndisney

HeatherSue said:


> What fun!! I hope you get to go!! Where in AZ are DH's grandparents?  Henry's brother lives in Yuma (near Yuma, actually) and his mom lives in Payson.  We went to the Grand Canyon on our first visit out there when we were both about 21.  Yep, that was a big hole.  I think I would be more impressed now that I'm a little older!
> 
> 
> I know, I know... Hey, it's warm in California!!! Maybe you should join us!!
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm thinking I'm actually going to be there!!!  Jeanne will be there at the same time as me, too!  Jessica was talking about it, but now she's ditching us for Disney World.  T was hoping to come, but it's looking like she won't be able to make it.
> 
> I would LOVE to meet up with you!!!!
> 
> 
> I knew that post was screaming for some *bold magenta*.



Stay tuned for a reply from Morgan  (run now and save yourself LOL)


----------



## t-beri

*Karen, Most High Goddess of the Cricut,*would you please be so kind as to use your creative genius to assist me in planning invitations for the celebration of birth that I am hosting in May? (the 16th to be exact....BECAUASE  the stupid lead singers wife STOLE my date on the 23rd GRRR)
I would be forever grateful for your contributions.
Please and Thank You!


----------



## t-beri

FYI....Little just came in w/ a ball inside her dress telling me she has a "bigg belly, like you!"  
kids.......


----------



## livndisney

Dear Ms. HeatherSue,
What in the world are you thinking!! Why in the world would you want to go to California when I am in Florida? And Miss Kris a teen is coming here for her DD birthday and you are going to miss every single miniute of it. (All said in one breathe LOL)

(I feel like a secretary)  blah blah............. you are going to miss it (she breathed)  annnd you (ok she is just rambling now )



Come here please,
Love Morgan


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

livndisney said:


> Dear Ms. HeatherSue,
> What in the world are you thinking!! Why in the world would you want to go to California when I am in Florida? And Miss Kris a teen is coming here for her DD birthday and you are going to miss every single miniute of it. (All said in one breathe LOL)
> 
> (I feel like a secretary)  blah blah............. you are going to miss it (she breathed)  annnd you (ok she is just rambling now )
> 
> 
> 
> Come here please,
> Love Morgan



I'm with Morgan...you should come to Florida and play with us!  I posted a list a while back of all the people going at the end of October...you should come too!!!


----------



## HeatherSue

livndisney said:


> Dear Ms. HeatherSue,
> What in the world are you thinking!! Why in the world would you want to go to California when I am in Florida? And Miss Kris a teen is coming here for her DD birthday and you are going to miss every single miniute of it. (All said in one breathe LOL)
> 
> (I feel like a secretary)  blah blah............. you are going to miss it (she breathed)  annnd you (ok she is just rambling now )
> 
> 
> 
> Come here please,
> Love Morgan



My Darling Morgan,

I would love to come and see you and I know I will come and see you again someday!  But, my kids have never been to Disneyland and they really want to go there.  Plus, you can walk to Disneyland from the hotel.  So, I don't have to take a bus and fold up the stroller and try to hold onto both of my kids while I get onto the bus, without whacking people in the knees while I'm walking down the aisle.  

I have to talk to Mr. Henry and tell him that we HAVE to go to Disney WORLD next year!  He is refusing to go along with us again this time.  Can you imagine anyone NOT liking Disney??  

Ms. Teresajoy will be there in a few weeks, though!  She will bring hugs to you, from me! 

I love you, my darling.

HeatherSue


----------



## KarenW

phins_jazy said:


> Butterick patterns go on sale tomorrow at Joanns.    I'm going to get this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figure it's pretty close to the anna wrap dress and it saves me some $$.
> 
> Question- Does the anna pattern have buttons on the inside like this one does?
> 
> Now, off to order the vida.



This is a really cute pattern!  It looks easy, too.  I will probably end up buying this.  It is getting ridiculous how much little girl material and patterns I have when I don't even have a little girl!  (yet!)  Bowling shirts and easy fit pants are all fine, but I want to make dresses!  With flowers!  Okay, there, I feel better, now.
All the outfits posted lately are so cute!


----------



## eeyore3847

just finished this nemo dress last night. it has a detachable apron. It is cloudy and icky today so I can not get modeled... so here it is....


----------



## ibesue

Okay, we are way too chatty!!!  I tried a big ole multi quote, but had 55 images.  

So I will try to remember all I had to say!

The pettiskirts?  They are so cute, but so much work.  How do you keep the chiffon straight when you cut it??

Welcome to all the newbies!!  I can't wait to see what you have made!!

Ripped pants??    So sounds like something that would happen to me!

All the new outfits are so cute!

The pattern that looks like the Vida isn't!!  I also bought it but ended up buying the Vida too!  And the Vida is much easier!  I always try the cheap way first, then realize I need to buy patterns from YCMT or the farbenmix ones!  Now I want the Sandi Henderson dress, but I hate waiting for the patterns to come in the mail!!  

  Thanks to everyone who posted about my easter outfits for my DGD's!  

Well, I know I missed a bunch.  

For all coming to DISNEYLAND in October, its time to have a West Coast get together!!  I would love to meet up with everyone coming!!!


----------



## ibesue

t-beri said:


> FYI....Little just came in w/ a ball inside her dress telling me she has a "bigg belly, like you!"
> kids.......







eeyore3847 said:


> just finished this nemo dress last night. it has a detachable apron. It is cloudy and icky today so I can not get modeled... so here it is....



So cute!  Its not cloudy & icky here, but man it is windy!  My dogs are barking at the wind.  I guess my neighbor really loves me today!


----------



## livndisney

HeatherSue said:


> My Darling Morgan,
> 
> I would love to come and see you and I know I will come and see you again someday!  But, my kids have never been to Disneyland and they really want to go there.  Plus, you can walk to Disneyland from the hotel.  So, I don't have to take a bus and fold up the stroller and try to hold onto both of my kids while I get onto the bus, without whacking people in the knees while I'm walking down the aisle.
> 
> I have to talk to Mr. Henry and tell him that we HAVE to go to Disney WORLD next year!  He is refusing to go along with us again this time.  Can you imagine anyone NOT liking Disney??
> 
> Ms. Teresajoy will be there in a few weeks, though!  She will bring hugs to you, from me!
> 
> I love you, my darling.
> 
> HeatherSue



 Mr. Henry doesn't like Disney? Neither does my Baba(Shell). I can help you on the bus, I LOVE the bus.

Morgan


----------



## eeyore3847

eeyore3847 said:


> just finished this nemo dress last night. it has a detachable apron. It is cloudy and icky today so I can not get modeled... so here it is....




totally quoting my self - but that pic is a tad over-esposed... .sorry about that


----------



## disneymommieof2

HeatherSue said:


> What fun!! I hope you get to go!! Where in AZ are DH's grandparents?  Henry's brother lives in Yuma (near Yuma, actually) and his mom lives in Payson.  We went to the Grand Canyon on our first visit out there when we were both about 21.  Yep, that was a big hole.  I think I would be more impressed now that I'm a little older!



Around phoenix. Sun city to be exact. All the roads there run in a circle! We also went on a chocolate factory tour! Yum Yum that was good chocolate! 
Very big hole! The colorado river looks like a teeny tiny stream from up on the rim! You know they have that glass floor thing that you can walk out on and look down. NO WAY would you catch me out there! Yikes it is way to high! 
I might just check out some different dates just to see, is it all right if I join the meet if we end up going the same time?


----------



## jeniamt

Flea said:


> Ok here are the pettiskirts I sewed this week. They actually came together really quickly but I just had limited sewing time due to sick kids and having to run around for mum (who hurt her ankle so needed a chauffeur  ) I actually took photos as I was making them too so hopefully will be able to finish off my tutorial shortly
> 
> Testing the twirl factor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruffles ruffles everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmmmmm catfood (she was actually giving it to the cat and not eating it - for once)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and this one just because Izzy has the scariest eyes - but it still makes me laugh (mean mummy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight I've sewn 2 pairs of pants - they just need elastic in them but I forgot to measure the girls before bedtime so I'll do so in the morning. I've also finished off a couple of tutus  so feeling like i've had a productive week



I am soooo many pages behind but had to comment... I NEED THAT TUTORIAL!!!  I love your petties!!!  Please share  

Thanks, Jen


----------



## livndisney

disneymommieof2 said:


> Around phoenix. Sun city to be exact. All the roads there run in a circle! We also went on a chocolate factory tour! Yum Yum that was good chocolate!
> Very big hole! The colorado river looks like a teeny tiny stream from up on the rim! You know they have that glass floor thing that you can walk out on and look down. NO WAY would you catch me out there! Yikes it is way to high!
> I might just check out some different dates just to see, is it all right if I join the meet if we end up going the same time?



On NO not SUN CITY!!!!!! I Met the CUTEST guy in Sun City. (My Mother shipped me off to visit a relative and I arrived at home with this College cutee. LOL


----------



## minnie2

You guys are too funny!  

I just popped in to laugh at the Yuma1  I just took a quiz that tells you where you should live by your likes and dislikes and one of the places it said for me as Yuma AZ!  LOL  Most other places was Hawaii, Cali and Kissime(yeah i know i spelt it wrong!) FL   It pretty mch said any place warm!  So go figure why I live in Chicago!

Any way it is a fun little quiz it is at findyourspot.com if any one is interested


----------



## disneymommieof2

livndisney said:


> On NO not SUN CITY!!!!!! I Met the CUTEST guy in Sun City. (My Mother shipped me off to visit a relative and I arrived at home with this College cutee. LOL


So were your parents happy they sent you to visit!
He must have been visiting too! You have to be 19 to live there and I think 50 or 55 to buy a house. It's a retirement community. No kids allowed, except to visit of course.


----------



## livndisney

disneymommieof2 said:


> So were your parents happy they sent you to visit!
> He must have been visiting too! You have to be 19 to live there and I think 50 or 55 to buy a house. It's a retirement community. No kids allowed, except to visit of course.



Yep I know the age requirements LOL The look on my Mom's face when she saw him was PRICELESS!!!!  He was so sweet (and did I mention CUTE?) He was visiting his Grandfather and I was visting my Great Aunt. We ended up dating for quite a few years


----------



## disneymommieof2

livndisney said:


> Yep I know the age requirements LOL The look on my Mom's face when she saw him was PRICELESS!!!!  He was so sweet (and did I mention CUTE?) He was visiting his Grandfather and I was visting my Great Aunt. We ended up dating for quite a few years



Awww that's sweet! Sounds like it turned into a better trip then you thought it was gonna be.
I love that you visited your great aunt, that's very sweet too!
I didn't know there were such places with age requirements until my in laws were talking about moving there but there weren't old enough yet.


----------



## Carrie772

phins_jazy said:


> Butterick patterns go on sale tomorrow at Joanns.    I'm going to get this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figure it's pretty close to the anna wrap dress and it saves me some $$.
> 
> Question- Does the anna pattern have buttons on the inside like this one does?
> 
> Now, off to order the vida.



I have this one.  I should have made it a size or two smaller than what my daughter normally wears.  It was totally falling off her shoulders.  The next time I make it I will cut the top differently.  

BTW, I like the button tab for the front apron closure.  The ties from the Anna can be bulky and show from underneath.  My friend made it with a large metal snap instead of the button tab.  Easier!

You will like this pattern.


----------



## HeatherSue

disneymommieof2 said:


> Around phoenix. Sun city to be exact. All the roads there run in a circle! We also went on a chocolate factory tour! Yum Yum that was good chocolate!
> Very big hole! The colorado river looks like a teeny tiny stream from up on the rim! You know they have that glass floor thing that you can walk out on and look down. NO WAY would you catch me out there! Yikes it is way to high!
> I might just check out some different dates just to see, is it all right if I join the meet if we end up going the same time?


OOOHH!! That would be fun!! I would SO love to meet you!



minnie2 said:


> You guys are too funny!
> 
> I just popped in to laugh at the Yuma1  I just took a quiz that tells you where you should live by your likes and dislikes and one of the places it said for me as Yuma AZ!  LOL  Most other places was Hawaii, Cali and Kissime(yeah i know i spelt it wrong!) FL   It pretty mch said any place warm!  So go figure why I live in Chicago!
> 
> Any way it is a fun little quiz it is at if any one is interested



Congratulations on belonging in "the armpit of Arizona", as my SIL refers to it! 

My quiz came back with Branson, Missouri, followed by Columbus, IN, New Harmony, IN, Arrow Rock, Missouri, Pierre, SD, and Hutchinson, MN.  Interesting!


----------



## CampbellScot

just saying howdy and subscribing!


----------



## karebear1

t-beri said:


> *Karen, Most High Goddess of the Cricut,*would you please be so kind as to use your creative genius to assist me in planning invitations for the celebration of birth that I am hosting in May? (the 16th to be exact....BECAUASE  the stupid lead singers wife STOLE my date on the 23rd GRRR)
> I would be forever grateful for your contributions.
> Please and Thank You!



Really T.... "Goddess" is unnecessary. "Your Royal Highness" will do just fine. 

If you can just give me until Monday I think I can put something together for you that you'll like. Can you pm me the info you want on the  invite??  I'm thinking of something beyond your normal card type invite- hope that's ok???


----------



## tanyaandallie

OK, the bowling shirt pattern strongly recommends the use of a rotary cutter!  I'm going to take Carla's advise and finally buy all the necessary things.  Any suggestions on exact models to buy?  I was going to get one at Hancocks today but was short on time and ds was VERY short on patients so I didn't have time to even look.  I'm headed to either Walmart or Hobby Lobby this evening.

Cutting straight is something I'm not so good at so I think the rotary cuttery would be wise investment.  I really should have bought one 2 years ago when I started this whole sewing thing!!


----------



## ibesue

Carrie772 said:


> I have this one.  I should have made it a size or two smaller than what my daughter normally wears.  It was totally falling off her shoulders.  The next time I make it I will cut the top differently.
> 
> BTW, I like the button tab for the front apron closure.  The ties from the Anna can be bulky and show from underneath.  My friend made it with a large metal snap instead of the button tab.  Easier!
> 
> You will like this pattern.



Maybe that was why I didn't like the pattern.  It just didn't fit and we ended up getting the Anna wrap which we had no problems with.



livndisney said:


> Yep I know the age requirements LOL The look on my Mom's face when she saw him was PRICELESS!!!!  He was so sweet (and did I mention CUTE?) He was visiting his Grandfather and I was visting my Great Aunt. We ended up dating for quite a few years



Awww, how sweet!  



tanyaandallie said:


> OK, the bowling shirt pattern strongly recommends the use of a rotary cutter!  I'm going to take Carla's advise and finally buy all the necessary things.  Any suggestions on exact models to buy?  I was going to get one at Hancocks today but was short on time and ds was VERY short on patients so I didn't have time to even look.  I'm headed to either Walmart or Hobby Lobby this evening.
> 
> Cutting straight is something I'm not so good at so I think the rotary cuttery would be wise investment.  I really should have bought one 2 years ago when I started this whole sewing thing!!



I don't know if you have a Joanns but I think the cutting stuff is 50% off this week!  You will LOVE your rotary cutter and wonder how you did it for so long without one!  I also have the table top mat which means I can cut any sizes!


----------



## sweetstitches

KarenW said:


> I can finally share something!  I lurk on here several times a day and you guys have really inspired me to take up sewing again.  I introduced myself a few threads back, but had only made a few easy fit pants and have never posted pics.  I don't have a little girl to sew for, but we are in the process of adopting through the foster care system, so hopefully I will before long.  I have a very long wishlist of CarlaC's patterns on YCMT!  I made a bowling shirt and easy fit pants for my DS9 for Easter and a rag quilt purse for DD12.
> Thank you for letting me share and for inspiring me.  And thank you, CarlaC for making such great patterns.  I had gotten discouraged with commercial patterns when I tried to sew years ago, but you make it so easy.  I do have to admit that I had to get my sister to help with the sleeves, but I think part of that was the material I used - it was a pain to work with.




They turned out great!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


>



Your daughter is just precious.  The dress looks very pretty; love those puffy sleeves.



HeatherSue said:


> -
> -
> -
> It looks like I will NOT be losing my sewing room at the present time.
> 
> If you want to know why, send me a PM.  I still don't want to talk about it on the boards where just anyone can come across it.
> -
> -
> -








Cherlynn25 said:


> here is a little outfit that i made for my dd to wear to the easter egg hunt we went to. Someone had posted a cute little set of pink/white polka dot easy fit pants and a shirt with a flower on it. that was my inspiration! This was my 2nd attempt at an applique, thank you again Heather!!!! couldnt have done it with out your tutorial!



Very cute!  



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Here they are straight from their garage tour....
> The Frank Girls!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they really were playing - the video is great, especially after Joci took the microphone and someone tried to take Evie off the drums - she freaked out on that person... took the sticks back and started playing again - she only got 66% but she still played.
> And  couple shots of Evie in her Curious George skirt......setting up gigs with their agent...




too cute!



I love that there are so many new sewers & returning sewers here lately!


----------



## 3goofyboys

disneymommieof2 said:


> Around phoenix. Sun city to be exact. All the roads there run in a circle! We also went on a chocolate factory tour! Yum Yum that was good chocolate!
> Very big hole! The colorado river looks like a teeny tiny stream from up on the rim! You know they have that glass floor thing that you can walk out on and look down. NO WAY would you catch me out there! Yikes it is way to high!
> I might just check out some different dates just to see, is it all right if I join the meet if we end up going the same time?



My DH did spring break in Sun City a couple of times because his high school best friend's grandparents lived there, major excitement I tell ya!



minnie2 said:


> You guys are too funny!
> 
> I just popped in to laugh at the Yuma1  I just took a quiz that tells you where you should live by your likes and dislikes and one of the places it said for me as Yuma AZ!  LOL  Most other places was Hawaii, Cali and Kissime(yeah i know i spelt it wrong!) FL   It pretty mch said any place warm!  So go figure why I live in Chicago!
> 
> Any way it is a fun little quiz it is at findyourspot.com if any one is interested


I've done findyourspot before and it always tells me I belong in Northern Colorado.  Apparently I've already found my spot!!


----------



## teresajoy

eeyore3847 said:


> just finished this nemo dress last night. it has a detachable apron. It is cloudy and icky today so I can not get modeled... so here it is....


That is really cute Lori. The picture look fine to me. 



t-beri said:


> *Karen, Most High Goddess of the Cricut,*would you please be so kind as to use your creative genius to assist me in planning invitations for the celebration of birth that I am hosting in May? (the 16th to be exact....BECAUASE  the stupid lead singers wife STOLE my date on the 23rd GRRR)
> I would be forever grateful for your contributions.
> Please and Thank You!


Now, that's better! 


livndisney said:


> Mr. Henry doesn't like Disney? Neither does my Baba(Shell). I can help you on the bus, I LOVE the bus.
> 
> Morgan


Morgan, you are so cute! 


disneymommieof2 said:


> Around phoenix. Sun city to be exact. All the roads there run in a circle! We also went on a chocolate factory tour! Yum Yum that was good chocolate!
> Very big hole! The colorado river looks like a teeny tiny stream from up on the rim! You know they have that glass floor thing that you can walk out on and look down. NO WAY would you catch me out there! Yikes it is way to high!
> I might just check out some different dates just to see, is it all right if I join the meet if we end up going the same time?


Wouldn't that be cool if you could go then! 



CampbellScot said:


> just saying howdy and subscribing!



hey girlie!!! Stick around for awhile this time!


----------



## minnie2

HeatherSue said:


> OOOHH!! That would be fun!! I would SO love to meet you!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on belonging in "the armpit of Arizona", as my SIL refers to it!
> 
> My quiz came back with Branson, Missouri, followed by Columbus, IN, New Harmony, IN, Arrow Rock, Missouri, Pierre, SD, and Hutchinson, MN.  Interesting!


Ok mental not That isn't my spot!  I think mine also said Tx too basically WARM I need sun!  Guess I will never be a Cullen then!



3goofyboys said:


> My DH did spring break in Sun City a couple of times because his high school best friend's grandparents lived there, major excitement I tell ya!
> 
> 
> I've done findyourspot before and it always tells me I belong in Northern Colorado.  Apparently I've already found my spot!!


Good for you!!!!!

 Oh and we have a sun City not to far from where I live!  I ever could understand WHY some one would want ti retire to good ol' Huntley IL!    Because I can assure you it is not SUN City!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

eeyore3847 said:


> just finished this nemo dress last night. it has a detachable apron. It is cloudy and icky today so I can not get modeled... so here it is....


Very very cute.  Yep, snow and rain here today, we saw the sun for a second but then the clouds came back.


tanyaandallie said:


> OK, the bowling shirt pattern strongly recommends the use of a rotary cutter!  I'm going to take Carla's advise and finally buy all the necessary things.  Any suggestions on exact models to buy?  I was going to get one at Hancocks today but was short on time and ds was VERY short on patients so I didn't have time to even look.  I'm headed to either Walmart or Hobby Lobby this evening.
> 
> Cutting straight is something I'm not so good at so I think the rotary cuttery would be wise investment.  I really should have bought one 2 years ago when I started this whole sewing thing!!


I have an olfa or something like that.  I have a big cutter and a small one.  You also need the cutting mat.  Go as big as they have!


----------



## froggy33

ibesue said:


> The pettiskirts?  They are so cute, but so much work.  How do you keep the chiffon straight when you cut it?!



I use a rotary cutter, a big metal ruler as an edge and a cutting mat and I really have no problem with keeping it straight.  The pettis are nice however, due to all the ruffling, mistakes are really hard to see!


----------



## lovesdumbo

jessesgirl said:


> Let me try this picture thing. Here are a few things I have made for my little one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> Oh wow ! sorry they are all so big! this is the first time I have posted pictures


So cute!  Love the Pooh one!



my*2*angels said:


> Oh my !!!  I am soooo excited!  My outfit got picked as the spotlight in the swak newsletter!!!!  I hope this doesn't sound to braggish, but I was so excited when I checked my email and saw my outfit in the newsletter!
> 
> Mindy


How exciting!  



maiziezoe said:


> Last night I made a pillowcase dress for my 2 year old and a pillowcase shirt for my 12 year old.


Cute!



eeyore3847 said:


> just finished this nemo dress last night. it has a detachable apron. It is cloudy and icky today so I can not get modeled... so here it is....


Love that Nemo outfit!  




tanyaandallie said:


> OK, the bowling shirt pattern strongly recommends the use of a rotary cutter!  I'm going to take Carla's advise and finally buy all the necessary things.  Any suggestions on exact models to buy?  I was going to get one at Hancocks today but was short on time and ds was VERY short on patients so I didn't have time to even look.  I'm headed to either Walmart or Hobby Lobby this evening.
> 
> Cutting straight is something I'm not so good at so I think the rotary cuttery would be wise investment.  I really should have bought one 2 years ago when I started this whole sewing thing!!


Buy the largest mat you can afford.  I have a large plastic ruler with a lip on it.  You have the lip up against your cutting table and it keeps the ruler straight.


----------



## jessesgirl

Ok so I have been sewing on and off for a while but I normally only do about 5 easy to moderate projects a year. You have all really inspired me ! I think I am going to use up my entire stash making things for my little one, I would love to make my big girl a few things but she says she is "too old" to have "mommy" sew for her .. yet she lets me make her hair bows LOL. Anywho I have a few little questions .. First does anyone have a Brother SE270D sewing/embroidery combo? If so do you have problems with it? I seem to have nothing but problems with mine and I am starting to think I need to take it and have it looked at. And lastly how in the world do you do all the applique with the characters? It looks like they are done on an embroidery machine but how do you get all the differnt fabrics in there? Are there any sites that could help me learn that ? I don't even know how to applique but I would love to make some princess appliques to put on our vacation outfits!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

tanyaandallie said:


> OK, the bowling shirt pattern strongly recommends the use of a rotary cutter!  I'm going to take Carla's advise and finally buy all the necessary things.  Any suggestions on exact models to buy?  I was going to get one at Hancocks today but was short on time and ds was VERY short on patients so I didn't have time to even look.  I'm headed to either Walmart or Hobby Lobby this evening.
> 
> Cutting straight is something I'm not so good at so I think the rotary cuttery would be wise investment.  I really should have bought one 2 years ago when I started this whole sewing thing!!



I do a lot of quilting and have tried a few. But this style is by far my favorite..




It has a 45mm blade that automatically retracts when you release, plus it has a safety lock button as well. I also find it's extremely comfortable on the hands versus the older, straight handle style.
You will also need a matt Olfa makes a green cutting matt or a grey or green self-healing matt. Go with a decent size and I just slide mine in a closet up against the wall. Do not fold them or leave them where they are exposed to extreme temps- they can crack or dry up. These work great for cutting skirt pieces too, along with strips, blocks, etc. When I first purchased one I bought a smaller one thinking I didn't need anything more, however the smaller it is, the more you will have to fold your fabric and more likely to make inaccurate cuts.




You will also want a ruler/cutting guide. Place this over the fabric not just for measuring, but for holding the fabric precisely for a perfect cut. You will want a ruler that matches the size of your mat.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

CampbellScot said:


> just saying howdy and subscribing!



ALWAYS glad to see you!!!


----------



## redhead09

I recently saw this thread and really didn't pay any attention to it.
However, I just read a trip report and apparently she is part of this group...and I just wanted to tell you all that I have looked at every single picture in your photbucket - and WOW!!!!  

You are truly a talented group!  
Now I just have to find those of you that do sell on ebay!   I am searching names now!  

But seriously....I am in awe


----------



## Adi12982

WOAH!!  I go away to girls camp (I am the camp director over this area of my church's girls - the area, or stake as we call it (sort of like an archdiocese) which goes from Key West to about the middle of Miami-Dade County (near the airport) and you all get so chatty!! I mean finishing a thread and being more than 40 pages into the next one!! I read and looked at all the new creations - I am in awe!!  I love Carla's new pattern!!  Hopefully when I have a little one I will be able to be blessed to be selected as a tester (wishful thinking, I know, since I still consider myself a beginner - maybe beginner nearing intermediate. 

Right before I left to camp we had an ultrasound, here is a picture of our little peanut (or as Dennis calls him/her, our Monkey - because it sure was jumping around and doing all sorts of acrobatics as we watched): 








*Toadstool* said:


> I am on a mad dash to make an Alice custom for a mad hatter tea part this week..
> I am going to try to be brave and take the freehand applique route.. dunno if that is going to work out for me or not though. I love the Alice.. she is prettier than some of the designs I was thinking about buying.
> Definitely don't have time to digitize one.. digitizing is so time consuming! It is cheap though.




Here is a website I heard about on here that has a bunch of Alice embroidery/appliqués: http://stitchontime.com/osc/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=Alice&x=0&y=0


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

I want to buy a small suitcase for Megan, to pack for her for when I have to go to the hospital- anyone have any suggestions?
I suppose I could use one of our black ones that's part of a set, but the "small" still seems really big for her.

Im worried about her, she has never slept anywhere without us and she has only met the family I made arrangements with once (saturday they babysat her for 4 hours). They are a REALLY nice family- but there are twin 6 yr old boys, 7yr boy and 8yr old girl- MUCH busier household and of course we wont be there.
i wondered if DH should pick her up and bring her to hospital for an hour or so to meet her new sister and see us- but DH thinks that would be worse- because she would have to say goodbye again????? Should I have her come and then send her back to the family watching her, or wait til we get home?

In the meantime I can't sleep at night, my pubic bone and back keep me constantly uncomfortable. I can't believe Im only 34 weeks-  6 weeks seems so far from now.

Today my parents called to say they wont be coming on Megan's birthday (which they said they would be doing for the last month). DH has his MIS (IT)support person leave, so he can no longer take the day off and DB abd SIL were going to come visit this weekend, but I guess that is out now too (SIL decided she wants to go to NYC instead) My Mom told me not SIL. 
So Megan's 3rd B-Day will be just the 2 of us. I didn't/couldn't do a party this year, but I had at least expected to have family visit or mail her a card/present. DH's family wont be calling/showing up/mailing card either.
As kids growing up no one lived near us, so I got things in the mail on my B-day and I loved that. i suppose at 3 she wont care.
Sigh....sorry for the vent. I'm emotional today.

On a side note i can't blame my parents, they are really busy and i know my father's pain really limits him and i worry how many of Megan's b-days he will be around for- will he even be here next year???? IV injections and radiation have helped reduce pain in his back- but this week his chest/ribs are hurting (more cancer cells).

Boy- this is turning into a depressing post. I'm Sorry- but I know ya'll will understand.

doing Itty Bitty- I think I will have to put it on Megan's doll to show you how small it is!


----------



## sweetstitches

lauralong81 said:


> I just made some outfits for my DD3 - my first try at making clothes for her other than just minor alterations.  Not that these were big projects to say the least, but I'm just beginning!  Made a tinkerbell mock-smock dress for her, and an embroidered mickey mouse t-shirt with gauchos.  I'm thinking of adding ruffles to the bottom of the gauchos.  The embroidery is far from perfect, but my first try!!!



Very nice!



maiziezoe said:


> You have all empowered me so much, I thought I would share my sewing story with you all.
> 
> When I was in 8th grade, we had to make an apron for Home Ec. My mom was thrilled that I was going to start sewing. She loves to sew and makes amazing things. On the second day of sewing class, I sewed my finger... twice. In and out and in and out with purple thread. That was the moment I became terrified of the sewing machine. I remember taking my unfinished apron to my mom the day before it was due and asking my mom to help me. I could see the disappointment in her face. She finished the apron (in about 4 minutes) and told me all I had to do was sew the ties onto the back. Well, I was too afraid to use the sewing machine and too lazy to do it by hand, so I safety pinned them to the back of the apron.
> 
> Fast forward about 20 years. When my husband and I first got married, knowing my sewing machine terror,  he bought me a sewing machine for my birthday (always the romantic). I didn't even take it out of the box for 18 months. Then one day, I decided to make some flannel pants for the kids. I couldn't believe how easy it was. That Christmas I made jeans and shawls for my oldest daughter, my step-daughter and all of their American Girl Dolls (a combined total of 16). Then I had another baby and put the sewing machine away for almost 2 years. I recently found you wonderful ladies and Tom and decided to start sewing again. I am so glad I did! I am having a blast and my fear of the sewing machine is completely gone.
> 
> We're going on a cruise in 4 weeks so I wanted to make some cute skirts for my 2 year old daughter and some dresses for my 12 year old daughter.
> 
> This was my first project: A patchwork twirl skirt. I accidentally put one of the rows on upside down.... ooops...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my second project: A summer dress. I bought a "sew easy" pattern and found it to not be "sew easy". After a day of headache, I threw the pattern away and sketched what I wanted and measured my daughter... then I sewed it. Who needs a pattern, I say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the past two month, I've made 2 more dresses for my oldest DD and 4 skirts and 2 dresses for my DD-2 and matching skirts for myself and my girls for Easter. I have also made vests for the kids to wear on Pirate Night on the cruise. Oh, and I made my son some Sponge Bob Shorts.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my story with you all. If it wasn't for you all, I would probably still be afraid of my sewing machine.



Sewing your finger twice would discourage anyone!  Now look at you--sewing without a pattern.  You go girl!  Great job.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I had her wear the petticoat Livndisney sent us (thanks so much!)



I LOVE this dress; absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Adi12982

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I want to buy a small suitcase for Megan, to pack for her for when I have to go to the hospital- anyone have any suggestions?
> I suppose I could use one of our black ones that's part of a set, but the "small" still seems really big for her.
> 
> Im worried about her, she has never slept anywhere without us and she has only met the family I made arrangements with once (saturday they babysat her for 4 hours). They are a REALLY nice family- but there are twin 6 yr old boys, 7yr boy and 8yr old girl- MUCH busier household and of course we wont be there.
> i wondered if DH should pick her up and bring her to hospital for an hour or so to meet her new sister and see us- but DH thinks that would be worse- because she would have to say goodbye again????? Should I have her come and then send her back to the family watching her, or wait til we get home?
> 
> In the meantime I can't sleep at night, my pubic bone and back keep me constantly uncomfortable. I can't believe Im only 34 weeks-  6 weeks seems so far from now.
> 
> Today my parents called to say they wont be coming on Megan's birthday (which they said they would be doing for the last month). DH has his MIS (IT)support person leave, so he can no longer take the day off and DB abd SIL were going to come visit this weekend, but I guess that is out now too (SIL decided she wants to go to NYC instead) My Mom told me not SIL.
> So Megan's 3rd B-Day will be just the 2 of us. I didn't/couldn't do a party this year, but I had at least expected to have family visit or mail her a card/present. DH's family wont be calling/showing up/mailing card either.
> As kids growing up no one lived near us, so I got things in the mail on my B-day and I loved that. i suppose at 3 she wont care.
> Sigh....sorry for the vent. I'm emotional today.
> 
> On a side note i can't blame my parents, they are really busy and i know my father's pain really limits him and i worry how many of Megan's b-days he will be around for- will he even be here next year???? IV injections and radiation have helped reduce pain in his back- but this week his chest/ribs are hurting (more cancer cells).
> 
> Boy- this is turning into a depressing post. I'm Sorry- but I know ya'll will understand.
> 
> doing Itty Bitty- I think I will have to put it on Megan's doll to show you how small it is!



I am so so sorry!!!  It seems like so many things all piling up.  I understand feeling sad about your DD's birthday - though I am sure you will notice/remember more than she will, at least I hope so!

Sorry about your sleeping issues - I'm so afraid of when I get as far along as you, because I have been having so-so sleeping already and will only be 14w tomorrow.  I will pray things get better - and maybe you won't have to wait the whole 6 weeks.  Have you discussed natural induction methods with your doctor or midwife??  Maybe they could suggest when to start them. 

Hope things get brighter for you soo!


----------



## TwistofLemon

Hi Everyone
Coming out of lurkdom here to say I have gotten this machine

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=2276639

at my WM for $120 !!!!

I saw it there a couple weeks ago for $178, then the other day they had marked it down again. I picked it right up and took it right home!  
If they had any more, I probably would have picked up two! lol I've been wanting a serger for forever. 
They got rid of the fabric dept last year. It's sad now I have to drive a pretty good distance for fabric. But I made sure to stock up while they were selling out


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I want to buy a small suitcase for Megan, to pack for her for when I have to go to the hospital- anyone have any suggestions?
> I suppose I could use one of our black ones that's part of a set, but the "small" still seems really big for her.
> 
> Im worried about her, she has never slept anywhere without us and she has only met the family I made arrangements with once (saturday they babysat her for 4 hours). They are a REALLY nice family- but there are twin 6 yr old boys, 7yr boy and 8yr old girl- MUCH busier household and of course we wont be there.
> i wondered if DH should pick her up and bring her to hospital for an hour or so to meet her new sister and see us- but DH thinks that would be worse- because she would have to say goodbye again????? Should I have her come and then send her back to the family watching her, or wait til we get home?
> 
> In the meantime I can't sleep at night, my pubic bone and back keep me constantly uncomfortable. I can't believe Im only 34 weeks-  6 weeks seems so far from now.
> 
> Today my parents called to say they wont be coming on Megan's birthday (which they said they would be doing for the last month). DH has his MIS (IT)support person leave, so he can no longer take the day off and DB abd SIL were going to come visit this weekend, but I guess that is out now too (SIL decided she wants to go to NYC instead) My Mom told me not SIL.
> So Megan's 3rd B-Day will be just the 2 of us. I didn't/couldn't do a party this year, but I had at least expected to have family visit or mail her a card/present. DH's family wont be calling/showing up/mailing card either.
> As kids growing up no one lived near us, so I got things in the mail on my B-day and I loved that. i suppose at 3 she wont care.
> Sigh....sorry for the vent. I'm emotional today.
> 
> On a side note i can't blame my parents, they are really busy and i know my father's pain really limits him and i worry how many of Megan's b-days he will be around for- will he even be here next year???? IV injections and radiation have helped reduce pain in his back- but this week his chest/ribs are hurting (more cancer cells).
> 
> Boy- this is turning into a depressing post. I'm Sorry- but I know ya'll will understand.
> 
> doing Itty Bitty- I think I will have to put it on Megan's doll to show you how small it is!



Do not be sorry for venting...that is the hormones talking!!! 

Just to let you know I saw the cutest luggage/bags for littles today at Wal-Mart...they were samsonite and they were animal like. here is a link so you can see what they look like:   

I think it would be fun for big sister to have her own new bag to go on her trip when mommy and daddy are at the hospital. 

As for seeing her new sibling....absolutely! I read somewhere that if a older sibling comes to see the new sibling...that mom and dad should be very attentive to the older when they get there...such as mom not holding new baby when big sis walks in. And let big sis bring a little present for little...and help big sis hold baby while she is there before you or dad sit with the baby.  When my cousin had her 2nd that is exactly what she did and Lily thought it was so cool, that she got to hold the baby before mom and dad...she didn't know any different either.

If it's only the 2 of you for her birthday...make it special..who says you can't have a party..have a special lunch with a little cake or cupcakes wear party hats and do something you wouldn't normally do in the middle of the day. Maybe a special little gift you can give her for just you and her to enjoy...a new video with popcorn and all the trimmings...just like a slumber party but for 2.


----------



## princessmom29

My Alice is done!! But.... the battery on the camera is DEAD!! I will post a pic or two as soon as I get a charge!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I want to buy a small suitcase for Megan, to pack for her for when I have to go to the hospital- anyone have any suggestions?
> I suppose I could use one of our black ones that's part of a set, but the "small" still seems really big for her.
> 
> Im worried about her, she has never slept anywhere without us and she has only met the family I made arrangements with once (saturday they babysat her for 4 hours). They are a REALLY nice family- but there are twin 6 yr old boys, 7yr boy and 8yr old girl- MUCH busier household and of course we wont be there.
> i wondered if DH should pick her up and bring her to hospital for an hour or so to meet her new sister and see us- but DH thinks that would be worse- because she would have to say goodbye again????? Should I have her come and then send her back to the family watching her, or wait til we get home?
> 
> In the meantime I can't sleep at night, my pubic bone and back keep me constantly uncomfortable. I can't believe Im only 34 weeks-  6 weeks seems so far from now.
> 
> Today my parents called to say they wont be coming on Megan's birthday (which they said they would be doing for the last month). DH has his MIS (IT)support person leave, so he can no longer take the day off and DB abd SIL were going to come visit this weekend, but I guess that is out now too (SIL decided she wants to go to NYC instead) My Mom told me not SIL.
> So Megan's 3rd B-Day will be just the 2 of us. I didn't/couldn't do a party this year, but I had at least expected to have family visit or mail her a card/present. DH's family wont be calling/showing up/mailing card either.
> As kids growing up no one lived near us, so I got things in the mail on my B-day and I loved that. i suppose at 3 she wont care.
> Sigh....sorry for the vent. I'm emotional today.
> 
> On a side note i can't blame my parents, they are really busy and i know my father's pain really limits him and i worry how many of Megan's b-days he will be around for- will he even be here next year???? IV injections and radiation have helped reduce pain in his back- but this week his chest/ribs are hurting (more cancer cells).
> 
> Boy- this is turning into a depressing post. I'm Sorry- but I know ya'll will understand.
> 
> doing Itty Bitty- I think I will have to put it on Megan's doll to show you how small it is!


When is her bday?


----------



## bwatlas

OK.. So i'm basic with craft stuff, but good with computers, and did a group T-shirt thing for a cruise we did (28 family members...) and they all LOVED it!
Now.. doing a 'grand gathering' of 11 family members, and want to do something similar.. We did somethign like this/these.. 
ok.. I can't post a pic.. don't know how to do that yet...It's a Power Point file??
.. any suggestions/ideas on how/what to make for disney T's?  I was thinking of doing something like I'm going to Disney and I want to see... ' whoever they want..  provided I can get a pic of it...  on the front, and all family names on the back...  
Can anybody email or PM me on suggestions for lay-outs?  bwatlas@live.com is my email..  I can't find anything 'mickey' or 'disney' that I can copy/paste and work with, but I've seen pics of families in matching T's....  
Thanks
Brenda


----------



## my*2*angels

Okay, so Sydni wanted me to show all of the ladies on the disney board her handstands!  So here she is in all of her handstand glory!













Well, Rylie could not be left out, so here she is doing her "fip"




 And then Sydni wanted me to show you her "drivers license" that she got today




And one last pic because they are just tooo cute:


----------



## mrsmiller

my*2*angels said:


> Okay, so Sydni wanted me to show all of the ladies on the disney board her handstands!  So here she is in all of her handstand glory!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Rylie could not be left out, so here she is doing her "fip"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then Sydni wanted me to show you her "drivers license" that she got today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one last pic because they are just tooo cute:





Oh my!!!! to be young again!!!! I remember when I was able to do that too !!! not any more .....to be a senior citizen is not fun 

JKing -- Love the pictures, specially the last one


BTW: How many preggos do we have in this thread!!!!!!

I am thinking we will need to do a Virtual Baby Shower here


----------



## jessica52877

When did Sydni grow up? She looks so old doing those handstands! The picture of both of them she does look a bit younger! Tell her what a nice job she did!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

mrsmiller said:


> BTW: How many preggos do we have in this thread!!!!!!
> 
> I am thinking we will need to do a Virtual Baby Shower here




*OMG....That would be so much fun...and fun for the mommies too!!! *


----------



## princessmom29

Ok, here is my alice version of the precious dress:













I love this pattern. I truly didn't think I could do collars and sleeves, but it was not as bad as i thought.
I this readily recognizable as Alice? I thought mabye it needs to be a little shorter. What do you guys think? I will porbably wait to closer to the trip to hem it up more incase she hits a growth spurt.


----------



## ibesue

froggy33 said:


> I use a rotary cutter, a big metal ruler as an edge and a cutting mat and I really have no problem with keeping it straight.  The pettis are nice however, due to all the ruffling, mistakes are really hard to see!



Good to know that the unevenness won't show!!



jessesgirl said:


> Ok so I have been sewing on and off for a while but I normally only do about 5 easy to moderate projects a year. You have all really inspired me ! I think I am going to use up my entire stash making things for my little one, I would love to make my big girl a few things but she says she is "too old" to have "mommy" sew for her .. yet she lets me make her hair bows LOL. Anywho I have a few little questions .. First does anyone have a Brother SE270D sewing/embroidery combo? If so do you have problems with it? I seem to have nothing but problems with mine and I am starting to think I need to take it and have it looked at. And lastly how in the world do you do all the applique with the characters? It looks like they are done on an embroidery machine but how do you get all the differnt fabrics in there? Are there any sites that could help me learn that ? I don't even know how to applique but I would love to make some princess appliques to put on our vacation outfits!



My DD has the brother 270D too and it was a PITA!  But others have it and have no problems.  We were going to take the 270D to be looked at but its an embroidery machine and would have ended up costing more than a new basic machine.




redhead09 said:


> I recently saw this thread and really didn't pay any attention to it.
> However, I just read a trip report and apparently she is part of this group...and I just wanted to tell you all that I have looked at every single picture in your photbucket - and WOW!!!!
> 
> You are truly a talented group!
> Now I just have to find those of you that do sell on ebay!   I am searching names now!
> 
> But seriously....I am in awe



Thanks and welcome to our little bit of sewing heaven!!



Adi12982 said:


> WOAH!!  I go away to girls camp (I am the camp director over this area of my church's girls - the area, or stake as we call it (sort of like an archdiocese) which goes from Key West to about the middle of Miami-Dade County (near the airport) and you all get so chatty!! I mean finishing a thread and being more than 40 pages into the next one!! I read and looked at all the new creations - I am in awe!!  I love Carla's new pattern!!  Hopefully when I have a little one I will be able to be blessed to be selected as a tester (wishful thinking, I know, since I still consider myself a beginner - maybe beginner nearing intermediate.
> 
> Right before I left to camp we had an ultrasound, here is a picture of our little peanut (or as Dennis calls him/her, our Monkey - because it sure was jumping around and doing all sorts of acrobatics as we watched):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a website I heard about on here that has a bunch of Alice embroidery/appliqués: http://stitchontime.com/osc/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=Alice&x=0&y=0



Awwww, your little monkey is too cute!  I love ultrasound pictures!  I love stitch on time, have ordered many things from her!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I want to buy a small suitcase for Megan, to pack for her for when I have to go to the hospital- anyone have any suggestions?
> I suppose I could use one of our black ones that's part of a set, but the "small" still seems really big for her.
> 
> Im worried about her, she has never slept anywhere without us and she has only met the family I made arrangements with once (saturday they babysat her for 4 hours). They are a REALLY nice family- but there are twin 6 yr old boys, 7yr boy and 8yr old girl- MUCH busier household and of course we wont be there.
> i wondered if DH should pick her up and bring her to hospital for an hour or so to meet her new sister and see us- but DH thinks that would be worse- because she would have to say goodbye again????? Should I have her come and then send her back to the family watching her, or wait til we get home?
> 
> In the meantime I can't sleep at night, my pubic bone and back keep me constantly uncomfortable. I can't believe Im only 34 weeks-  6 weeks seems so far from now.
> 
> Today my parents called to say they wont be coming on Megan's birthday (which they said they would be doing for the last month). DH has his MIS (IT)support person leave, so he can no longer take the day off and DB abd SIL were going to come visit this weekend, but I guess that is out now too (SIL decided she wants to go to NYC instead) My Mom told me not SIL.
> So Megan's 3rd B-Day will be just the 2 of us. I didn't/couldn't do a party this year, but I had at least expected to have family visit or mail her a card/present. DH's family wont be calling/showing up/mailing card either.
> As kids growing up no one lived near us, so I got things in the mail on my B-day and I loved that. i suppose at 3 she wont care.
> Sigh....sorry for the vent. I'm emotional today.
> 
> On a side note i can't blame my parents, they are really busy and i know my father's pain really limits him and i worry how many of Megan's b-days he will be around for- will he even be here next year???? IV injections and radiation have helped reduce pain in his back- but this week his chest/ribs are hurting (more cancer cells).
> 
> Boy- this is turning into a depressing post. I'm Sorry- but I know ya'll will understand.
> 
> doing Itty Bitty- I think I will have to put it on Megan's doll to show you how small it is!



I would find a tea room or some fancy little restaurant and take her there for a special lunch.  Have the waiters sing happy birthday to her.  Or take her to her favorite restaurant and to a movie.  We used to take our DDs to a toy store on their birthdays and pick out whatever they want.  Surprisingly, they usually only picked one or two things.  We were always worried, but they LOVED it!  They didn't know it started because we didn't have time to get a birthday gift for one of them one year....   



princessmom29 said:


> My Alice is done!! But.... the battery on the camera is DEAD!! I will post a pic or two as soon as I get a charge!



Can't wait to see it!



my*2*angels said:


> Okay, so Sydni wanted me to show all of the ladies on the disney board her handstands!  So here she is in all of her handstand glory!



So cute!  I love her painted toes!!



mrsmiller said:


> I am thinking we will need to do a Virtual Baby Shower here[/COLOR][/SIZE]



That is a GREAT idea!!!!!   I love to make baby things!!!!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

has anyone tried this dress yet? I saw it on YCMT and am going to try if for DD3 with Einsteins fabric. She really liked the pics they had up. Does anyone have pics, if they tried it? 

Or does anyone have pics of Einsteins outfits?


----------



## my*2*angels

mrsmiller said:


> Oh my!!!! to be young again!!!! I remember when I was able to do that too !!! not any more .....to be a senior citizen is not fun
> 
> JKing -- Love the pictures, specially the last one
> 
> 
> BTW: How many preggos do we have in this thread!!!!!!
> 
> I am thinking we will need to do a Virtual Baby Shower here



 I know!  She still makes me do handstands and cartwheels, "to show her how"LOL  I am always so sore the next day I can hardly move!!!  Thanks, I like the last pic too!



jessica52877 said:


> When did Sydni grow up? She looks so old doing those handstands! The picture of both of them she does look a bit younger! Tell her what a nice job she did!



She is growing up WAY to fast!  She is 5 going on 25!LOL  She thinks she knows EVERYTHING!  She says thank you!  



ibesue said:


> So cute!  I love her painted toes!!



Thank you!  I always start painting my toenails and end up giving them both pedicures!LOL


----------



## princessmom29

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> has anyone tried this dress yet? I saw it on YCMT and am going to try if for DD3 with Einsteins fabric. She really liked the pics they had up. Does anyone have pics, if they tried it?
> 
> Or does anyone have pics of Einsteins outfits?



I did this little einsteins outfit for our trip last year:




I have not tried that pattern.


----------



## tanyaandallie

Bought the rotary cutter, mat and ruler. YIKES!  Had no idea they were going to be such an investment!!  I bought the big mat and the super nice lady at Hobby Lobby offered me her 40% off coupon.  YAY!  Now to read up and figure out how to use the darn thing without cutting off my hand.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Adi12982 said:


> I am so so sorry!!!  It seems like so many things all piling up.  I understand feeling sad about your DD's birthday - though I am sure you will notice/remember more than she will, at least I hope so!
> 
> Sorry about your sleeping issues - I'm so afraid of when I get as far along as you, because I have been having so-so sleeping already and will only be 14w tomorrow.  I will pray things get better - and maybe you won't have to wait the whole 6 weeks.  Have you discussed natural induction methods with your doctor or midwife??  Maybe they could suggest when to start them.
> 
> Hope things get brighter for you soo!


Oh Adi, thanks. I know I had some troubles around that time, then the sleeping got better for a while, but this past week I have tried sleeping on couch, adding pillows, etc. I was drinking this stuff called CALM (magnesium) type "tea" it doesnt taste that super so I drink it like a shot and that helped- for a while, maybe you would like it too, raspberry leaf tea was suggested too- maybe you'd like those?. I have already discussed "other induction methods" LOL and my midwives said to start trying (insert list here) at 38w. My first try will be a reflexology appt.  Ahhh...a nice foot massage....Im also supposed to start EPO then too.
Last time I went to 41w, and then baby was not responsive and I was induced, blah, blah- no need to scare any newbies out there. 
Lord, if you can hear me right now- 37 weeks would be fine with me!!
I still have these moments (emphasis on MOMENTS) when i forget I'm pregnant- I got them alot early on- do you get those?



mom2prettyprincess said:


> Do not be sorry for venting...that is the hormones talking!!!
> 
> Just to let you know I saw the cutest luggage/bags for littles today at Wal-Mart...they were samsonite and they were animal like. here is a link so you can see what they look like:
> 
> I think it would be fun for big sister to have her own new bag to go on her trip when mommy and daddy are at the hospital.
> 
> As for seeing her new sibling....absolutely! I read somewhere that if a older sibling comes to see the new sibling...that mom and dad should be very attentive to the older when they get there...such as mom not holding new baby when big sis walks in. And let big sis bring a little present for little...and help big sis hold baby while she is there before you or dad sit with the baby.  When my cousin had her 2nd that is exactly what she did and Lily thought it was so cool, that she got to hold the baby before mom and dad...she didn't know any different either.
> 
> If it's only the 2 of you for her birthday...make it special..who says you can't have a party..have a special lunch with a little cake or cupcakes wear party hats and do something you wouldn't normally do in the middle of the day. Maybe a special little gift you can give her for just you and her to enjoy...a new video with popcorn and all the trimmings...just like a slumber party but for 2.




Those animal suitcases are cute, I like the ladybug. I also like the idea of bringing her to the hospital. As for her B-day, I dont know, I don't see myself doing something alone with her, she can't eat sweets really (she has awful reactions to anything high suger). Her birthday is on Tuesday. I just really wanted my parents to come, they are giving her a Trike and i thought she would get it on her b-day. It's definitely my disappointment. Last year I took her to a toy store and let her pick a toy to buy. Depends on how this weekend plays out-if we do nothing than maybe Ill do that.....just chatting with DH, sounds like we will try and take her to a big aquarium in CT, i dont know how I'll manage, its a long drive and walking around, but maybe Ill just have to park myself somewhere and let DH take her around. (hour and 40m from us)

My 2 Angels- your daughter and I have something in common! I have a Mickey Mouse TV in my bedroom! Great handstand!!!!

Linnette- I think there are 4 of us.......
Me, T-beri, Adi and Snubie (where are you girl?) someone correct me if I missed somebody...

You folks are so nice. Thanks, I have been on a roller coaster today.And I must be nesting- I folded and put away more than 4 loads of laundry my husband had been stock piling downstairs (I can't carry baskets up). I put Pooh Wallies in the nursery today.


----------



## ibesue

tanyaandallie said:


> Bought the rotary cutter, mat and ruler. YIKES!  Had no idea they were going to be such an investment!!  I bought the big mat and the super nice lady at Hobby Lobby offered me her 40% off coupon.  YAY!  Now to read up and figure out how to use the darn thing without cutting off my hand.



You won't be sorry you invested in it!  I didn't like it at first, but now I hate to just cut something out.  I use the rotary cutter everytime I can!!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Those animal suitcases are cute, I like the ladybug. I also like the idea of bringing her to the hospital. As for her B-day, I dont know, I don't see myself doing something alone with her, she can't eat sweets really (she has awful reactions to anything high suger). Her birthday is on Tuesday. I just really wanted my parents to come, they are giving her a Trike and i thought she would get it on her b-day. It's definitely my disappointment. Last year I took her to a toy store and let her pick a toy to buy. Depends on how this weekend plays out-if we do nothing than maybe Ill do that.....just chatting with DH, sounds like we will try and take her to a big aquarium in CT, i dont know how I'll manage, its a long drive and walking around, but maybe Ill just have to park myself somewhere and let DH take her around. (hour and 40m from us)



How about renting her favorite movie and watching it with her??  I know its hard, I wish your parents could come.  

Now for when the baby comes, can your parents come then?  When my youngest DGD was born, I went down to their home a few days before the baby was scheduled to be induced.  (they live 2 hours south of me!) The night they went to the hospital, Kadie & I went with them, saw mom & dad get settled in and then we went and got an ice cream and I took her home.  In the morning we just did normal things.  My DH came down in the morning and took care of Kadie so I could go back to the hospital.  When she was about to be born, I called DH and Kadie and they came back to see her new sister!  We spent about an hour there and then went out to lunch!  We made it fun for Kadie and she was able to see her sister right away.  BTW, Kadie was almost 5 at the time and LOVES her little sister more than anything in the world.  Molly can be sitting on her blanket and Kadie will walk by and give her a hug and say, Hi my sweetie!  Its so cute!  Anyways if the grandparents can come help, it might be easier??  I know your dad is not doing so well, but it might be an idea??  I know that is the hardest part of having a 2nd baby!


----------



## Adi12982

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Oh Adi, thanks. I know I had some troubles around that time, then the sleeping got better for a while, but this past week I have tried sleeping on couch, adding pillows, etc. I was drinking this stuff called CALM (magnesium) type "tea" it doesnt taste that super so I drink it like a shot and that helped- for a while, maybe you would like it too, raspberry leaf tea was suggested too- maybe you'd like those?. I have already discussed "other induction methods" LOL and my midwives said to start trying (insert list here) at 38w. My first try will be a reflexology appt.  Ahhh...a nice foot massage....Im also supposed to start EPO then too.
> Last time I went to 41w, and then baby was not responsive and I was induced, blah, blah- no need to scare any newbies out there.
> Lord, if you can hear me right now- 37 weeks would be fine with me!!
> I still have these moments (emphasis on MOMENTS) when i forget I'm pregnant- I got them alot early on- do you get those?



There are many days when I don't "feel" pregnant, so yes I have those moments, but this week I have not been able to forget, I have had a bit of discomfort, but I am always happy to feel something because it make me think things are ok (feeling nothing worries me, though it sure does feel better). 

Not sure what other induction methods your midwives have suggested, but I know some of the ones mine uses are intercourse (your spouses "swimmers" are supposed to help soften the cervix), using a breast pump. . and they use some other stuff like herbs or whatever but those two I know if for sure. 

Hopefully you will find some comfort soon, and can get some sleep (speaking of, do you have any body pillow suggestions, I'm looking for tips, because I need to get one ASAP!).  I'll ask my midwife about the teas -  only drink ones that are herbal and don't have caffeine, but I am sure those would fit the bill. . . 

Also, with your DD's birthday - I think the suggestions of laid back stuff would be best on you - like the slumber party for two, hats at lunch, or special lunch out (but not too far away).  But whatever you choose, I am sure she will love it!  Don't forget to take pics!


----------



## t-beri

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Oh Adi, thanks. I know I had some troubles around that time, then the sleeping got better for a while, but this past week I have tried sleeping on couch, adding pillows, etc. I was drinking this stuff called CALM (magnesium) type "tea" it doesnt taste that super so I drink it like a shot and that helped- for a while, maybe you would like it too, raspberry leaf tea was suggested too- maybe you'd like those?. I have already discussed "other induction methods" LOL and my midwives said to start trying (insert list here) at 38w. My first try will be a reflexology appt.  Ahhh...a nice foot massage....Im also supposed to start EPO then too.
> Last time I went to 41w, and then baby was not responsive and I was induced, blah, blah- no need to scare any newbies out there.
> Lord, if you can hear me right now- 37 weeks would be fine with me!!
> I still have these moments (emphasis on MOMENTS) when i forget I'm pregnant- I got them alot early on- do you get those?
> 
> 
> Linnette- I think there are 4 of us.......
> Me, T-beri, Adi and Snubie (where are you girl?) someone correct me if I missed somebody...
> 
> You folks are so nice. Thanks, I have been on a roller coaster today.And I must be nesting- I folded and put away more than 4 loads of laundry my husband had been stock piling downstairs (I can't carry baskets up). I put Pooh Wallies in the nursery today.



1.  I really like the raspberry leaf tea.  I was drinking it every night b/c my iron was down but I stopped just because I started forgetting.  BUT I'm going to start again tonight b/c you reminded me

I had DD at 42 weeks...THAT SUCKED.  That whole "what gets the baby in will get the baby out" philosophy never really worked for me

2.  I think it's just the 4 preggos.

3.  NESTING??? Can you come to mine when your done w/ yours b/c I have a mountain of laundry that I just can't find the energy to do.  I keep just washing the bare essentials when I have no other option.  Like tonight, otherwise DS will have nothing clean for school in the AM.  DH will wash load after load but then it sits on my couch waiting to be folded until someone needs to sit there

When is everyone due though??  I am due July 5th


----------



## kimmylaj

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I want to buy a small suitcase for Megan, to pack for her for when I have to go to the hospital- anyone have any suggestions?
> I suppose I could use one of our black ones that's part of a set, but the "small" still seems really big for her.
> 
> Im worried about her, she has never slept anywhere without us and she has only met the family I made arrangements with once (saturday they babysat her for 4 hours). They are a REALLY nice family- but there are twin 6 yr old boys, 7yr boy and 8yr old girl- MUCH busier household and of course we wont be there.
> i wondered if DH should pick her up and bring her to hospital for an hour or so to meet her new sister and see us- but DH thinks that would be worse- because she would have to say goodbye again????? Should I have her come and then send her back to the family watching her, or wait til we get home?
> 
> In the meantime I can't sleep at night, my pubic bone and back keep me constantly uncomfortable. I can't believe Im only 34 weeks-  6 weeks seems so far from now.
> 
> Today my parents called to say they wont be coming on Megan's birthday (which they said they would be doing for the last month). DH has his MIS (IT)support person leave, so he can no longer take the day off and DB abd SIL were going to come visit this weekend, but I guess that is out now too (SIL decided she wants to go to NYC instead) My Mom told me not SIL.
> So Megan's 3rd B-Day will be just the 2 of us. I didn't/couldn't do a party this year, but I had at least expected to have family visit or mail her a card/present. DH's family wont be calling/showing up/mailing card either.
> As kids growing up no one lived near us, so I got things in the mail on my B-day and I loved that. i suppose at 3 she wont care.
> Sigh....sorry for the vent. I'm emotional today.
> 
> On a side note i can't blame my parents, they are really busy and i know my father's pain really limits him and i worry how many of Megan's b-days he will be around for- will he even be here next year???? IV injections and radiation have helped reduce pain in his back- but this week his chest/ribs are hurting (more cancer cells).
> 
> Boy- this is turning into a depressing post. I'm Sorry- but I know ya'll will understand.
> 
> doing Itty Bitty- I think I will have to put it on Megan's doll to show you how small it is!


i am sure your daughter will have a ball with all those kids to play with
as far as luggage my vote is for the the princess carriage luggage http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/DISN...isney_Rolling_Carriage_Princess_Belle_Luggage
i had my son just 3 come to the hospital both days to see me when i had dd
he did cry when he left but it only lasted 5 minutes. i would definitely have your daughter come and wear her big sis shirt
sorry that your parents cant come for her birthday that must be so upsetting.
i hope you two find something special to do. i am sure you will have fun regardless and here are a couple of hugs for you




Adi12982 said:


> WOAH!!  I go away to girls camp (I am the camp director over this area of my church's girls - the area, or stake as we call it (sort of like an archdiocese) which goes from Key West to about the middle of Miami-Dade County (near the airport) and you all get so chatty!! I mean finishing a thread and being more than 40 pages into the next one!! I read and looked at all the new creations - I am in awe!!  I love Carla's new pattern!!  Hopefully when I have a little one I will be able to be blessed to be selected as a tester (wishful thinking, I know, since I still consider myself a beginner - maybe beginner nearing intermediate.
> 
> Right before I left to camp we had an ultrasound, here is a picture of our little peanut (or as Dennis calls him/her, our Monkey - because it sure was jumping around and doing all sorts of acrobatics as we watched):


awwww...you must be on



my*2*angels said:


> Okay, so Sydni wanted me to show all of the ladies on the disney board her handstands!  So here she is in all of her handstand glory!
> 
> And one last pic because they are just tooo cute:


you are right they are too cute



mrsmiller said:


> BTW: How many preggos do we have in this thread!!!!!!
> 
> I am thinking we will need to do a Virtual Baby Shower here



thats a good idea, but i am thinking we should host it here in ny, so that way we can meet them all in person.  i am in the process of planning 2 baby showers...whats one more?lol


----------



## Adi12982

t-beri said:


> 1.  I really like the raspberry leaf tea.  I was drinking it every night b/c my iron was down but I stopped just because I started forgetting.  BUT I'm going to start again tonight b/c you reminded me
> 
> 
> When is everyone due though??  I am due July 5th



Where do you get this Raspberry leaf tea??  

I am due 10/16, so wayyyy behind the two of you.  I think Snubie is more newly prego than me.


----------



## jessica52877

Since I am not interested in doing anything I should be doing (like sewing a dress that I HAVE to finish) I thought I would write a tutorial of how to make a ruffle using the dental floss method.

http://magicalmemoriesbyjessica.blogspot.com/2009/04/ruffling-using-dental-floss.html

Hopefully it makes sense. I think I overcomplicated it by taking so many pictures and trying to make sure I explained it thoroughly.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Raspberry leaf tea- I buy mine at a natural food store (Chammomile's) don't get it at your grocer- and skip it if it says "tisane" you want the real deal and you may need a strainer thingy. Has all sorts of good for you qualities in it
i also take Omega 3 Efficiency- good for fighting depression- during and post pardum and very good for baby brain development early on and I take Pefect Prenatal (Vitamin Shoppe) one of the few thats high quality and doesn't make me sick.

Oh Im due May 25th


----------



## Adi12982

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Raspberry leaf tea- I buy mine at a natural food store (Chammomile's) don't get it at your grocer- and skip it if it says "tisane" you want the real deal and you may need a strainer thingy. Has all sorts of good for you qualities in it
> i also take Omega 3 Efficiency- good for fighting depression- during and post pardum and very good for baby brain development early on and I take Pefect Prenatal (Vitamin Shoppe) one of the few thats high quality and doesn't make me sick.
> 
> Oh Im due May 25th



Do you think whole foods would have it??


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

I haven't shopped there- but it sounds like it.

here's an interesting link on it

http://www.seriouseats.com/2008/07/raspberry-leaf-tea-recommended-for-pregnant-women.html

i can tell you my midwife recommended it to me in response to my complaint of extremely painful leg aches at night- in addition to increasing green veggies (asparagus, broccolli, spinich, etc) and drink water, water, water. I thought I was- then I started setting a clock and every hour I would have 1 cup of water- and i realized I really hadn't been drinking enough. tea and greens also help combat swelling. I am picking up my tea tomorrow.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

I know this is kind of a silly question...but I was just trying to get an idea of what state everyone was from?  Thanks.


----------



## MyCathryn

I am in New Jersey about 5 minutes from the shore.


----------



## Adi12982

I am in Miami, Florida - Southern Miami though (near the metro zoo).


----------



## t-beri

Adi12982 said:


> Where do you get this Raspberry leaf tea??
> 
> I am due 10/16, so wayyyy behind the two of you.  I think Snubie is more newly prego than me.



Well, now I'm questioning mine. I have 2 different ones. One came from the health food store ( I never thought to compare the ingredients) it's Pregnancy Tea by Traditional Medicinals and the other is Third Trimester Tea by Earth Mama Angel Baby Organics that I got in Babies R Us.  Both mainly consist of raspberry leaf and nettles.  I think the difference is mostly in the flavoring herbs.  I haven't tried the one my girlfriend gave me that came from the healthfood store though.   Both suggest 3 cups a day...I better get on it.  My diet has been HORRIBLE the last 3 weeks.


----------



## twob4him

I think I have posted this embroidery machine before but check her out:

http://www.babylock.com/embroidery/ellure-plus/

I think this one runs around $1000 or maybe $1200???? If I gathered a group of us who would be willing to buy it (like 5 or 6 or more of us), do you think the dealer would discount it for all of us....like down to $800???? I mean, the economy how it is, I can't imagine business is exactly booming right now???

What do you think and are you interested? Maybe PM me if so!


----------



## twob4him

MyCathryn said:


> I am in New Jersey about 5 minutes from the shore.



Me too!  (about 1.5 minutes by car)


----------



## teresajoy

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I want to buy a small suitcase for Megan, to pack for her for when I have to go to the hospital- anyone have any suggestions?
> I suppose I could use one of our black ones that's part of a set, but the "small" still seems really big for her.
> 
> Im worried about her, she has never slept anywhere without us and she has only met the family I made arrangements with once (saturday they babysat her for 4 hours). They are a REALLY nice family- but there are twin 6 yr old boys, 7yr boy and 8yr old girl- MUCH busier household and of course we wont be there.
> i wondered if DH should pick her up and bring her to hospital for an hour or so to meet her new sister and see us- but DH thinks that would be worse- because she would have to say goodbye again????? Should I have her come and then send her back to the family watching her, or wait til we get home?
> 
> In the meantime I can't sleep at night, my pubic bone and back keep me constantly uncomfortable. I can't believe Im only 34 weeks-  6 weeks seems so far from now.
> 
> Today my parents called to say they wont be coming on Megan's birthday (which they said they would be doing for the last month). DH has his MIS (IT)support person leave, so he can no longer take the day off and DB abd SIL were going to come visit this weekend, but I guess that is out now too (SIL decided she wants to go to NYC instead) My Mom told me not SIL.
> So Megan's 3rd B-Day will be just the 2 of us. I didn't/couldn't do a party this year, but I had at least expected to have family visit or mail her a card/present. DH's family wont be calling/showing up/mailing card either.
> As kids growing up no one lived near us, so I got things in the mail on my B-day and I loved that. i suppose at 3 she wont care.
> Sigh....sorry for the vent. I'm emotional today.
> 
> On a side note i can't blame my parents, they are really busy and i know my father's pain really limits him and i worry how many of Megan's b-days he will be around for- will he even be here next year???? IV injections and radiation have helped reduce pain in his back- but this week his chest/ribs are hurting (more cancer cells).
> 
> Boy- this is turning into a depressing post. I'm Sorry- but I know ya'll will understand.
> 
> doing Itty Bitty- I think I will have to put it on Megan's doll to show you how small it is!




I'm sorry you don't have any family close by that Megan can stay with. When my Mom had Heather, waaaaay waaaaaay back when, they didn't allow kids to come to the hosptial. It was HORRIBLE for me, absolutely HORRIBLE!!! I remember I cried a lot. I would have loved to be able to go to the hospital to see her, even if it was hard to leave it would have been better than not seeing her at all. 

With my kids, I had them at the hospital while I was having them, so they got to see them right away. Mom and Heather brought the kids to the hospital to see me every day.  





my*2*angels said:


> Okay, so Sydni wanted me to show all of the ladies on the disney board her handstands!  So here she is in all of her handstand glory!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Rylie could not be left out, so here she is doing her "fip"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then Sydni wanted me to show you her "drivers license" that she got today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one last pic because they are just tooo cute:



Oh my goodness Sydni that is FANTASTIC!!!! You are an expert handstander!!! 

And, that driver's license is really cool! Where did you get that? Arminda and Lydia would love it!

Rylie!! GREAT FLIP!!! You go girl! 


princessmom29 said:


> Ok, here is my alice version of the precious dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this pattern. I truly didn't think I could do collars and sleeves, but it was not as bad as i thought.
> I this readily recognizable as Alice? I thought mabye it needs to be a little shorter. What do you guys think? I will porbably wait to closer to the trip to hem it up more incase she hits a growth spurt.



That is really great!! ABSOLUTELY it looks like Alice!!! You did a really wonderful job on that.  I wouldn't shorten it, like you said your daughter could grow! 



jessica52877 said:


> Since I am not interested in doing anything I should be doing (like sewing a dress that I HAVE to finish) I thought I would write a tutorial of how to make a ruffle using the dental floss method.
> 
> http://magicalmemoriesbyjessica.blogspot.com/2009/04/ruffling-using-dental-floss.html
> 
> Hopefully it makes sense. I think I overcomplicated it by taking so many pictures and trying to make sure I explained it thoroughly.



I was just wondering today if you had finished that yet!!! Yeah! 



mom2prettyprincess said:


> I know this is kind of a silly question...but I was just trying to get an idea of what state everyone was from?  Thanks.



Michigan, cold, cloudy Michigan, about 30 minutes from Indiana.


----------



## CampbellScot

teresajoy said:


> hey girlie!!! Stick around for awhile this time!



I'm always around...just in lurker mode these days!!

Okay Disboutiquers...I have a quick request for prayers/good thoughts! My little step daughter is having surgery tomorrow,(Thursday), at 12:30pm East Coast time. It's nothing real big or life threatening but she is having general anesthesia and that always makes me nervous. She's having a cyst like thing removed from an area above her upper lip. You can't see it at all when you look at her, but it causes her to bite her lip a lot. We were told it should come out. She had surgery to have this thing removed for the second time last week. The first time she had this done two years ago the doctor doing it had no business doing that kind of surgery. At all. He admits this. He's not a surgeon. He said it was a quick in office "procedure". Not so much. He made a terrible mess of it, Sally had a post op infection and he didn't get all of it. We went to a plastic surgeon for this go round b/c the cyst had grown back. Apparently it's a very tricky little thing to get out. After the pathology report came back last week the surgeon discovered he didn't get all of it b/c some of the cyst was in the facial muscle. This makes the surgery much more complicated and poor Sally will have quite a bit more pain in recovery. 

anyhow...I would appreciate any good thoughts and/or prayers. I love this little girl so much and it kills me that she is having to go through this a third time. My biggest prayer will be that the surgeon will get EVERYTHING and we can leave this behind us for good. This is a heck of a way for Sally to end her spring break, but she is being such a little soldier. 

Thanks everyone. Much appreciated!


----------



## karebear1

teresajoy said:


> When my Mom had Heather, waaaaay waaaaaay back when..........



Them there are fightin' words Missy!


----------



## sweetstitches

eeyore3847 said:


> Have had a lot of things going on.... so sorry I have been absent from the board... I am back and trying to be more productive everywhere...
> here is a new alice set I completed....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Very pretty.  Great fabric choice.



froggy33 said:


> Yeah I finally got some things done and I actually got pics loaded on to my computer so I can share with you all!  My husband is gone on business and my daughter went to sleep on time, so I finally could sew!
> First off, my daughters Easter dress.  I made the Feliz and just love this pattern!!   I had to size it down to fit a 9 month old, but I think it turned out pretty good.  I really love how it turned out!  The only thing I don't like about it are the straps.  I can't tell if I did them wrong or if it is just because the dress is just a tad bit too big on her. The straps fall off her shoulders a bit.  Any ideas suggestions??  (She didn't much care for the Easter Bunny!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I finally finished a pettiskirt.  I haven't tried it on my daughter yet, but I think it looks really good.  I think on my next one I am going to add just a bit of extra yardage on each tier to make it a teeny bit more full, but I am really pleased with it.  And if I just sit and take the time, it's really pretty easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've ordered a bunch more chiffon and I can't wait to make a few more!  Much better than shelling out $60!!
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Piglet's so cute--perfect for Easter.  The pettiskirt came out cute too.



Tracie said:


> I finally found my cord for my camera!  My son had it, he has no idea why  I guess it just took it's self into his room and jumped into his USB port!  Anyway I can post pix of little warriors give items.
> 
> Shirt design for the girls and boys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for "Super Froggy Girl!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tracie
> 
> Sorry for the pix size photobucket is having issues they are either tiny or huge!



They turned out great.


----------



## MouseTriper

*If you can , please, please say a prayer for our family*.  I am not allowed to discuss what is going on right now but I am in tears and need some major prayers. Please.   I am very emotional right now and do not know how much more I can take.  I know I haven't met most of you but I feel like I know all of you and I know you care. Thank you.


----------



## teresajoy

CampbellScot said:


> I'm always around...just in lurker mode these days!!
> 
> Okay Disboutiquers...I have a quick request for prayers/good thoughts! My little step daughter is having surgery tomorrow,(Thursday), at 12:30pm East Coast time. It's nothing real big or life threatening but she is having general anesthesia and that always makes me nervous. She's having a cyst like thing removed from an area above her upper lip. You can't see it at all when you look at her, but it causes her to bite her lip a lot. We were told it should come out. She had surgery to have this thing removed for the second time last week. The first time she had this done two years ago the doctor doing it had no business doing that kind of surgery. At all. He admits this. He's not a surgeon. He said it was a quick in office "procedure". Not so much. He made a terrible mess of it, Sally had a post op infection and he didn't get all of it. We went to a plastic surgeon for this go round b/c the cyst had grown back. Apparently it's a very tricky little thing to get out. After the pathology report came back last week the surgeon discovered he didn't get all of it b/c some of the cyst was in the facial muscle. This makes the surgery much more complicated and poor Sally will have quite a bit more pain in recovery.
> 
> anyhow...I would appreciate any good thoughts and/or prayers. I love this little girl so much and it kills me that she is having to go through this a third time. My biggest prayer will be that the surgeon will get EVERYTHING and we can leave this behind us for good. This is a heck of a way for Sally to end her spring break, but she is being such a little soldier.
> 
> Thanks everyone. Much appreciated!



Of course we will pray for her!!! 



karebear1 said:


> Them there are fightin' words Missy!



Uh oh!


----------



## ibesue

princessmom29 said:


> Ok, here is my alice version of the precious dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this pattern. I truly didn't think I could do collars and sleeves, but it was not as bad as i thought.
> I this readily recognizable as Alice? I thought mabye it needs to be a little shorter. What do you guys think? I will porbably wait to closer to the trip to hem it up more incase she hits a growth spurt.



It looks exactly like Alice!!!  Great job!



CampbellScot said:


> I'm always around...just in lurker mode these days!!
> 
> Okay Disboutiquers...I have a quick request for prayers/good thoughts! My little step daughter is having surgery tomorrow,(Thursday), at 12:30pm East Coast time. It's nothing real big or life threatening but she is having general anesthesia and that always makes me nervous. She's having a cyst like thing removed from an area above her upper lip. You can't see it at all when you look at her, but it causes her to bite her lip a lot. We were told it should come out. She had surgery to have this thing removed for the second time last week. The first time she had this done two years ago the doctor doing it had no business doing that kind of surgery. At all. He admits this. He's not a surgeon. He said it was a quick in office "procedure". Not so much. He made a terrible mess of it, Sally had a post op infection and he didn't get all of it. We went to a plastic surgeon for this go round b/c the cyst had grown back. Apparently it's a very tricky little thing to get out. After the pathology report came back last week the surgeon discovered he didn't get all of it b/c some of the cyst was in the facial muscle. This makes the surgery much more complicated and poor Sally will have quite a bit more pain in recovery.
> 
> anyhow...I would appreciate any good thoughts and/or prayers. I love this little girl so much and it kills me that she is having to go through this a third time. My biggest prayer will be that the surgeon will get EVERYTHING and we can leave this behind us for good. This is a heck of a way for Sally to end her spring break, but she is being such a little soldier.
> 
> Thanks everyone. Much appreciated!



Saying prayers for little Sally.  Please let us know how it goes in the morning.



MouseTriper said:


> *If you can , please, please say a prayer for our family*.  I am not allowed to discuss what is going on right now but I am in tears and need some major prayers. Please.   I know I haven't met most of you but I feel like I know all of you and I know you care. Thank you.



More prayers coming for your family.  If you want to talk, I am here.

And I live in CA about 30 minutes from *DISNEYLAND!!!!  *


----------



## teresajoy

MouseTriper said:


> *If you can , please, please say a prayer for our family*.  I am not allowed to discuss what is going on right now but I am in tears and need some major prayers. Please.   I know I haven't met most of you but I feel like I know all of you and I know you care. Thank you.



Oh Beth!!! I pray it's not what I'm thinking.


----------



## eeyore3847

mom2prettyprincess said:


> i know this is kind of a silly question...but i was just trying to get an idea of what state everyone was from?  Thanks.



az


----------



## eeyore3847

MouseTriper said:


> *If you can , please, please say a prayer for our family*.  I am not allowed to discuss what is going on right now but I am in tears and need some major prayers. Please.   I am very emotional right now and do not know how much more I can take.  I know I haven't met most of you but I feel like I know all of you and I know you care. Thank you.




I hope everything is ok......... thinking of you


----------



## t-beri

CampbellScot said:


> I'm always around...just in lurker mode these days!!
> 
> Okay Disboutiquers...I have a quick request for prayers/good thoughts! My little step daughter is having surgery tomorrow,(Thursday), at 12:30pm East Coast time. It's nothing real big or life threatening but she is having general anesthesia and that always makes me nervous. She's having a cyst like thing removed from an area above her upper lip. You can't see it at all when you look at her, but it causes her to bite her lip a lot. We were told it should come out. She had surgery to have this thing removed for the second time last week. The first time she had this done two years ago the doctor doing it had no business doing that kind of surgery. At all. He admits this. He's not a surgeon. He said it was a quick in office "procedure". Not so much. He made a terrible mess of it, Sally had a post op infection and he didn't get all of it. We went to a plastic surgeon for this go round b/c the cyst had grown back. Apparently it's a very tricky little thing to get out. After the pathology report came back last week the surgeon discovered he didn't get all of it b/c some of the cyst was in the facial muscle. This makes the surgery much more complicated and poor Sally will have quite a bit more pain in recovery.
> 
> anyhow...I would appreciate any good thoughts and/or prayers. I love this little girl so much and it kills me that she is having to go through this a third time. My biggest prayer will be that the surgeon will get EVERYTHING and we can leave this behind us for good. This is a heck of a way for Sally to end her spring break, but she is being such a little soldier.
> 
> Thanks everyone. Much appreciated!





MouseTriper said:


> *If you can , please, please say a prayer for our family*.  I am not allowed to discuss what is going on right now but I am in tears and need some major prayers. Please.   I am very emotional right now and do not know how much more I can take.  I know I haven't met most of you but I feel like I know all of you and I know you care. Thank you.



Sending prayers and pixie dust both of your ways!


----------



## GoofyG

mom2prettyprincess said:


> I know this is kind of a silly question...but I was just trying to get an idea of what state everyone was from?  Thanks.




OK, 
we just got named the worst state for natural disasters.  Isn't that sad!


----------



## NaeNae

CampbellScot said:


> I'm always around...just in lurker mode these days!!
> 
> Okay Disboutiquers...I have a quick request for prayers/good thoughts! My little step daughter is having surgery tomorrow,(Thursday), at 12:30pm East Coast time. It's nothing real big or life threatening but she is having general anesthesia and that always makes me nervous. She's having a cyst like thing removed from an area above her upper lip. You can't see it at all when you look at her, but it causes her to bite her lip a lot. We were told it should come out. She had surgery to have this thing removed for the second time last week. The first time she had this done two years ago the doctor doing it had no business doing that kind of surgery. At all. He admits this. He's not a surgeon. He said it was a quick in office "procedure". Not so much. He made a terrible mess of it, Sally had a post op infection and he didn't get all of it. We went to a plastic surgeon for this go round b/c the cyst had grown back. Apparently it's a very tricky little thing to get out. After the pathology report came back last week the surgeon discovered he didn't get all of it b/c some of the cyst was in the facial muscle. This makes the surgery much more complicated and poor Sally will have quite a bit more pain in recovery.
> 
> anyhow...I would appreciate any good thoughts and/or prayers. I love this little girl so much and it kills me that she is having to go through this a third time. My biggest prayer will be that the surgeon will get EVERYTHING and we can leave this behind us for good. This is a heck of a way for Sally to end her spring break, but she is being such a little soldier.
> 
> Thanks everyone. Much appreciated!




Prayers and hugs heading your way.


----------



## NaeNae

MouseTriper said:


> *If you can , please, please say a prayer for our family*.  I am not allowed to discuss what is going on right now but I am in tears and need some major prayers. Please.   I am very emotional right now and do not know how much more I can take.  I know I haven't met most of you but I feel like I know all of you and I know you care. Thank you.



Sending prayers and hugs your way.


----------



## karebear1

MouseTriper said:


> *If you can , please, please say a prayer for our family*.  I am not allowed to discuss what is going on right now but I am in tears and need some major prayers. Please.   I am very emotional right now and do not know how much more I can take.  I know I haven't met most of you but I feel like I know all of you and I know you care. Thank you.



Hugs and prayers being sent to everyone atht's asking for them tonight!


----------



## t-beri

GoofyG said:


> OK,
> we just got named the worst state for natural disasters.  Isn't that sad!



  It is too late for me to be up!!!  I was like "OK, what???"   it took me a minute to realize that you meant OK....L-A-H-O-M-A            I'm such a dork.


----------



## karenTX

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Lord, if you can hear me right now- 37 weeks would be fine with me!!



Please don't say that!!! It's 40 weeks for a very good reason!! Take it from someone who knows too well. Sorry, I don't mean to get onto you, I know you're sore and tired but this makes me so sad to hear stuff like this.


----------



## danicaw

MouseTriper said:


> *If you can , please, please say a prayer for our family*.  I am not allowed to discuss what is going on right now but I am in tears and need some major prayers. Please.   I am very emotional right now and do not know how much more I can take.  I know I haven't met most of you but I feel like I know all of you and I know you care. Thank you.



Prayers for you family. 
and to Sally. Praying for her tomorrow. 

I have been sewing today... I love it when that happens 
Two pairs of pj pants for DS...








The flannel is super soft. I want some for myself...maybe not the same prints 

and a pair of cropped pants for DD from the stretch denim I got from the remnant rack. I added some decorative cording..or what ever you want to call it. I think it turned out pretty cute. 





I think I might be addicted to that Easy Fit pattern.


----------



## GoofyG

t-beri said:


> It is too late for me to be up!!!  I was like "OK, what???"   it took me a minute to realize that you meant OK....L-A-H-O-M-A            I'm such a dork.



  Go to bed!


----------



## ireland_nicole

karenTX said:


> Please don't say that!!! It's 40 weeks for a very good reason!! Take it from someone who knows too well. Sorry, I don't mean to get onto you, I know you're sore and tired but this makes me so sad to hear stuff like this.



Hey, what week was your little princess born?  I have a 28 (stopped growing at 26) and 32 weeker.

We are in Austin, TX

 to those who need them tonight!

I didn't get the machine out tonight, but I hand sewed my first 3 hairbows ever (no more wasting $$ for me.)  I'll try to figure out how to post pics tomorrow, if that's ok


----------



## bclydia

Prayers going out for all those who need them.
Wishing you all peace.


----------



## jmrdavis99

mom2prettyprincess said:


> I know this is kind of a silly question...but I was just trying to get an idea of what state everyone was from?  Thanks.



OKlahoma!


----------



## ibesue

t-beri said:


> It is too late for me to be up!!!  I was like "OK, what???"   it took me a minute to realize that you meant OK....L-A-H-O-M-A            I'm such a dork.



  You are not the only one, I was like, Okay how awful to be the worst state for natural disasters, but what state are you in??  Then it hit me, it wasn't okay, it was OK!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

mom2prettyprincess said:


> I know this is kind of a silly question...but I was just trying to get an idea of what state everyone was from?  Thanks.



PA about an hour noth of Baltimore, MD (where I grew up)



MouseTriper said:


> *If you can , please, please say a prayer for our family*.  I am not allowed to discuss what is going on right now but I am in tears and need some major prayers. Please.   I am very emotional right now and do not know how much more I can take.  I know I haven't met most of you but I feel like I know all of you and I know you care. Thank you.



You are in my prayers honi!  Hugs to you


----------



## Stephres

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Im worried about her, she has never slept anywhere without us and she has only met the family I made arrangements with once (saturday they babysat her for 4 hours). They are a REALLY nice family- but there are twin 6 yr old boys, 7yr boy and 8yr old girl- MUCH busier household and of course we wont be there.
> i wondered if DH should pick her up and bring her to hospital for an hour or so to meet her new sister and see us- but DH thinks that would be worse- because she would have to say goodbye again????? Should I have her come and then send her back to the family watching her, or wait til we get home?



Jacob loved coming to the hospital but he was never a separation anxiety riddled kid. I think your Megan would feel important but saying goodbye might be hard. You do what you think will be best.

Do be prepared for some adjustment when you get home. My parents came and watched Jacob when I was in the hospital and fed him McDonalds every meal and let him skip his naps and let me tell you he was ornery when I got home! It broke my heart to put him into time outs first thing but I had to get him back on his schedule so I could deal with the new baby. Just be prepared for that!

My Megan has only had one birthday party in her life (summer baby) so I wouldn't worry too much about it. Just make a special day for the two of you and then her favorite dinner when your husband gets home from work. I am sure she will be fine!



my*2*angels said:


>



Wow, can she come over and teach Megan? Megan just started a cheerleading class and they are trying to teach her handstands and cartwheels. The girls look so cute together!



princessmom29 said:


>



I could tell it was Alice right away: great job on it!



CampbellScot said:


> anyhow...I would appreciate any good thoughts and/or prayers. I love this little girl so much and it kills me that she is having to go through this a third time. My biggest prayer will be that the surgeon will get EVERYTHING and we can leave this behind us for good. This is a heck of a way for Sally to end her spring break, but she is being such a little soldier.
> 
> Thanks everyone. Much appreciated!



Poor Sally and poor you and Jay!  Hope things go well!



MouseTriper said:


> *If you can , please, please say a prayer for our family*.  I am not allowed to discuss what is going on right now but I am in tears and need some major prayers. Please.   I am very emotional right now and do not know how much more I can take.  I know I haven't met most of you but I feel like I know all of you and I know you care. Thank you.



Oh Beth, I hope everything works out. If anyone deserves happiness it's you. 



danicaw said:


>



I love these! I like that they can go with many different shirts. I might have to case that for summer!


----------



## jessica52877

twob4him said:


> I think I have posted this embroidery machine before but check her out:
> 
> http://www.babylock.com/embroidery/ellure-plus/
> 
> I think this one runs around $1000 or maybe $1200???? If I gathered a group of us who would be willing to buy it (like 5 or 6 or more of us), do you think the dealer would discount it for all of us....like down to $800???? I mean, the economy how it is, I can't imagine business is exactly booming right now???
> 
> What do you think and are you interested? Maybe PM me if so!



Cathy - This one looks really great. Reading the info it seems to have all the features that mine has which is more then plenty. I also think that is around the price that mine would be used now. Which to me is a great deal! Sad when I say $1000-1200 is a great deal. 

I love that is has the USB connect. That is the one thing mine is lacking from being so old!! 

Have you priced this out at your local dealer? Is that where you got the price from? I am asking because sometimes you can find a better deal online but I think since you couldn't shave off more then a couple hundred that I wouldn't worry about it and buy local if possible. They'll also be there for support and usually will offer some sort of free class.

Once you get it we'll let you in on all the secrets of where to get cheap thread and pre wound bobbins (a life saver) and what not! Really, they aren't secrets. They have all been posted if you have been taking notes!


----------



## jessica52877

Prayers being said for all! I hope everything turns out okay with the surgery.And Beth I hope all is okay. 

As far as parties, Dallas' birthday party every year consists of just the 3 of us and sometimes his 2 grandparents. He thinks nothing of it and loves his parties! I do make him a special cake and outfit and decorate a bit usually with just streamers and balloons.


----------



## jessica52877

Oh, and I am in Georgia, northeast of Atlanta a bit.

 Not enough to be out of the hustle and bustle of it and I have no idea how we aren't. We kept moving further out but it just keeps following us!


----------



## minnie2

jessesgirl said:


> Ok so I have been sewing on and off for a while but I normally only do about 5 easy to moderate projects a year. You have all really inspired me ! I think I am going to use up my entire stash making things for my little one, I would love to make my big girl a few things but she says she is "too old" to have "mommy" sew for her .. yet she lets me make her hair bows LOL. Anywho I have a few little questions .. First does anyone have a Brother SE270D sewing/embroidery combo? If so do you have problems with it? I seem to have nothing but problems with mine and I am starting to think I need to take it and have it looked at. And lastly how in the world do you do all the applique with the characters? It looks like they are done on an embroidery machine but how do you get all the differnt fabrics in there? Are there any sites that could help me learn that ? I don't even know how to applique but I would love to make some princess appliques to put on our vacation outfits!


I had it for about a month and HATED IT!  I went through 3 machines because it kept breaking.  So thankfully my dealer would just exchange them.  I was so sad when I had to just return it and loose the emb part of it.  In the end a few months later I ended up with a different emb machine.
 I know a few on here have that machine and LOVE it.  I just figured it was me....



Adi12982 said:


> WOAH!!  I go away to girls camp (I am the camp director over this area of my church's girls - the area, or stake as we call it (sort of like an archdiocese) which goes from Key West to about the middle of Miami-Dade County (near the airport) and you all get so chatty!! I mean finishing a thread and being more than 40 pages into the next one!! I read and looked at all the new creations - I am in awe!!  I love Carla's new pattern!!  Hopefully when I have a little one I will be able to be blessed to be selected as a tester (wishful thinking, I know, since I still consider myself a beginner - maybe beginner nearing intermediate.
> 
> Right before I left to camp we had an ultrasound, here is a picture of our little peanut (or as Dennis calls him/her, our Monkey - because it sure was jumping around and doing all sorts of acrobatics as we watched):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a website I heard about on here that has a bunch of Alice embroidery/appliqués: http://stitchontime.com/osc/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=Alice&x=0&y=0


The baby is beautiful!  you all are making e get the itch for another baby!  I need to get past that real fast though!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I want to buy a small suitcase for Megan, to pack for her for when I have to go to the hospital- anyone have any suggestions?
> I suppose I could use one of our black ones that's part of a set, but the "small" still seems really big for her.
> 
> Im worried about her, she has never slept anywhere without us and she has only met the family I made arrangements with once (saturday they babysat her for 4 hours). They are a REALLY nice family- but there are twin 6 yr old boys, 7yr boy and 8yr old girl- MUCH busier household and of course we wont be there.
> i wondered if DH should pick her up and bring her to hospital for an hour or so to meet her new sister and see us- but DH thinks that would be worse- because she would have to say goodbye again????? Should I have her come and then send her back to the family watching her, or wait til we get home?
> 
> In the meantime I can't sleep at night, my pubic bone and back keep me constantly uncomfortable. I can't believe Im only 34 weeks-  6 weeks seems so far from now.
> 
> Today my parents called to say they wont be coming on Megan's birthday (which they said they would be doing for the last month). DH has his MIS (IT)support person leave, so he can no longer take the day off and DB abd SIL were going to come visit this weekend, but I guess that is out now too (SIL decided she wants to go to NYC instead) My Mom told me not SIL.
> So Megan's 3rd B-Day will be just the 2 of us. I didn't/couldn't do a party this year, but I had at least expected to have family visit or mail her a card/present. DH's family wont be calling/showing up/mailing card either.
> As kids growing up no one lived near us, so I got things in the mail on my B-day and I loved that. i suppose at 3 she wont care.
> Sigh....sorry for the vent. I'm emotional today.
> 
> On a side note i can't blame my parents, they are really busy and i know my father's pain really limits him and i worry how many of Megan's b-days he will be around for- will he even be here next year???? IV injections and radiation have helped reduce pain in his back- but this week his chest/ribs are hurting (more cancer cells).
> 
> Boy- this is turning into a depressing post. I'm Sorry- but I know ya'll will understand.
> 
> doing Itty Bitty- I think I will have to put it on Megan's doll to show you how small it is!


  Vent away any time!!!!
Have you checked the Disney store or disney online?  Yrs ago Nikki got a cute princess bag.
Sorry all the family isn't going to be there on your little ones bday but like others have said make it special with just the 3 of you.
^ weeks is  alot closer then you think!!!!!  Before you know it you will be holding your new little one in your arms
As for your little one coming to the new baby at the hospital.  Personally I say you need to bring her there for a bit.  Nikki was 2.5 when I had Kyle and every one there made a HUGE stink about her being the big sister. she got a pin saying 'I'm a big sister' stickers all the nurses and drs made her feel special.  She thought she was hot stuff.  Of course at one point she sat in the corner coloring or so we thought and she proceeded to break evey crayon in her box!
One thing we did is we bought her a book from the baby and when she came to see Kyle we let her open it.  To this day she tells Kyle that this was te 1sst gift he gave her.  
My mom also gave her a barbie type baby doll set  and I think it was my sil who gave her a baby with diapers and bottles so that when I feed Kyle she could feed her baby.  These where all waiting at the hospital wen she came to visit him for the 1st time.  
Try not to worry in the end everything will work out


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

t-beri said:


> It is too late for me to be up!!!  I was like "OK, what???"   it took me a minute to realize that you meant OK....L-A-H-O-M-A            I'm such a dork.




T-beri you and I were on the same wave length..I was like what the heck? Took me a minute but I got it..

As for natural diasters I am in Iowa, and was in the thick of the floods last summer (which was the 2nd largest Natural diaster in histor next to Katrina) and the tornado on Memorial weekend. Granted our Tornados are not as frequent as you down there, it seems like we get more and more every year...hmmmm wonder about that?


----------



## minnie2

my*2*angels said:


> Okay, so Sydni wanted me to show all of the ladies on the disney board her handstands!  So here she is in all of her handstand glory!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Rylie could not be left out, so here she is doing her "fip"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then Sydni wanted me to show you her "drivers license" that she got today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one last pic because they are just tooo cute:


Love those pictures!  It is so cute when little ones show off like that!  

Oh and we have the original version of the Princess tv.  The one with the Purple mickey ears.  I LOVE IT!  The kids got a new tv from Santa this yr but I refuse to get rid of the pink Mickey TV!  Nikki also has the fairies DVD player which is adorable!  I Love the wand remote!



princessmom29 said:


> Ok, here is my alice version of the precious dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this pattern. I truly didn't think I could do collars and sleeves, but it was not as bad as i thought.
> I this readily recognizable as Alice? I thought mabye it needs to be a little shorter. What do you guys think? I will porbably wait to closer to the trip to hem it up more incase she hits a growth spurt.


that is a perfect Alice dress!!!!!!!  



mom2prettyprincess said:


> I know this is kind of a silly question...but I was just trying to get an idea of what state everyone was from?  Thanks.


I'm in IL.  ICK!



teresajoy said:


> I'm sorry you don't have any family close by that Megan can stay with. When my Mom had Heather, waaaaay waaaaaay back when, they didn't allow kids to come to the hosptial. It was HORRIBLE for me, absolutely HORRIBLE!!! I remember I cried a lot. I would have loved to be able to go to the hospital to see her, even if it was hard to leave it would have been better than not seeing her at all.
> 
> With my kids, I had them at the hospital while I was having them, so they got to see them right away. Mom and Heather brought the kids to the hospital to see me every day.
> 
> Michigan, cold, cloudy Michigan, about 30 minutes from Indiana.


that is sweet even when she was just born you adored your sister!  I love that!  
 We would have had Nikki at the hospital when Kyle was born but Kyle decided he wanted to let us know it was time at 3am just like his big sister did so by the time they admitted me it was 5am and she was exhausted when my om got there.  So she took her home for a short nap thinking she had plenty of time.  Well Nikki was all riled up wouldn't sleep.  Then I called my mom to say he was here and wouldn't you know she had fallen asleep about 15 minutes before!  It nearly killed my mom having t wait until she woke up to come back to the hospital!  Nikki was NEVER a sleeper but that day she slept a few hours my mom toyed with waking her up but she figured she wanted her in a good mood for the day.
The funny thing about my mom she actually bought Nikki a special dress to meet her brother in!  And to be honest if she new about petti skirts back then I can bet Nikki would have worn one to meet Kyle for the 1st time!
 I didn't realize you where that close to IN.  I think we are about 1.5 for IN.  I wonder how close you are to me!  Maybe this summer we could meet half way if it isn't too bad?



CampbellScot said:


> I'm always around...just in lurker mode these days!!
> 
> Okay Disboutiquers...I have a quick request for prayers/good thoughts! My little step daughter is having surgery tomorrow,(Thursday), at 12:30pm East Coast time. It's nothing real big or life threatening but she is having general anesthesia and that always makes me nervous. She's having a cyst like thing removed from an area above her upper lip. You can't see it at all when you look at her, but it causes her to bite her lip a lot. We were told it should come out. She had surgery to have this thing removed for the second time last week. The first time she had this done two years ago the doctor doing it had no business doing that kind of surgery. At all. He admits this. He's not a surgeon. He said it was a quick in office "procedure". Not so much. He made a terrible mess of it, Sally had a post op infection and he didn't get all of it. We went to a plastic surgeon for this go round b/c the cyst had grown back. Apparently it's a very tricky little thing to get out. After the pathology report came back last week the surgeon discovered he didn't get all of it b/c some of the cyst was in the facial muscle. This makes the surgery much more complicated and poor Sally will have quite a bit more pain in recovery.
> 
> anyhow...I would appreciate any good thoughts and/or prayers. I love this little girl so much and it kills me that she is having to go through this a third time. My biggest prayer will be that the surgeon will get EVERYTHING and we can leave this behind us for good. This is a heck of a way for Sally to end her spring break, but she is being such a little soldier.
> 
> Thanks everyone. Much appreciated!


Of course prayers said!  Let us know how she is doing after if you can!



MouseTriper said:


> *If you can , please, please say a prayer for our family*.  I am not allowed to discuss what is going on right now but I am in tears and need some major prayers. Please.   I am very emotional right now and do not know how much more I can take.  I know I haven't met most of you but I feel like I know all of you and I know you care. Thank you.


Prayers said!  



danicaw said:


> Prayers for you family.
> and to Sally. Praying for her tomorrow.
> 
> I have been sewing today... I love it when that happens
> Two pairs of pj pants for DS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flannel is super soft. I want some for myself...maybe not the same prints
> 
> and a pair of cropped pants for DD from the stretch denim I got from the remnant rack. I added some decorative cording..or what ever you want to call it. I think it turned out pretty cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I might be addicted to that Easy Fit pattern.


Very cute!  I love that pattern too!  I need to make a few easy fit shorts.  but today I need to take my achine in the threader is broken! UGH!


----------



## bear_mom

From a mostly lurker (I try to keep up, I really do), from MI.



MouseTriper said:


> *If you can , please, please say a prayer for our family*.  I am not allowed to discuss what is going on right now but I am in tears and need some major prayers. Please.   I am very emotional right now and do not know how much more I can take.  I know I haven't met most of you but I feel like I know all of you and I know you care. Thank you.



Prayers and positive thoughts.

Emily


----------



## carrie6466

mom2prettyprincess said:


> I know this is kind of a silly question...but I was just trying to get an idea of what state everyone was from?  Thanks.




I'm from NY, about 40 mins from NYC


----------



## KarenW

princessmom29 said:


> Ok, here is my alice version of the precious dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this pattern. I truly didn't think I could do collars and sleeves, but it was not as bad as i thought.
> I this readily recognizable as Alice? I thought mabye it needs to be a little shorter. What do you guys think? I will porbably wait to closer to the trip to hem it up more incase she hits a growth spurt.



This is the perfect Alice dress!  I have a Cheshire Cat purse (looks like a stuffed animal with a zipper in its back) that I picked up at a garage sale for our someday-to-be-adopted little girl.  I was wondering what pattern to use to make an Alice dress to go with it and this is perfect!  One more pattern to add to my CarlaC wishlist!!


----------



## princessmom29

KarenW said:


> This is the perfect Alice dress!  I have a Cheshire Cat purse (looks like a stuffed animal with a zipper in its back) that I picked up at a garage sale for our someday-to-be-adopted little girl.  I was wondering what pattern to use to make an Alice dress to go with it and this is perfect!  One more pattern to add to my CarlaC wishlist!!



That sounds soo cute. It came with the apron part of the pattern, and I added the pinafore part on top. It was just a square and some strips for straps.

Thanks all for the feedback on my Alice dress!!!!

Prayers said for all that need them


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

my*2*angels said:


> Okay, so Sydni wanted me to show all of the ladies on the disney board her handstands!  So here she is in all of her handstand glory!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Rylie could not be left out, so here she is doing her "fip"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one last pic because they are just tooo cute:




Great tumbling in your house!  Good job!  And thank you for sharing and you are right...they are too cute to not share!!!






princessmom29 said:


> Ok, here is my alice version of the precious dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this pattern. I truly didn't think I could do collars and sleeves, but it was not as bad as i thought.
> I this readily recognizable as Alice? I thought mabye it needs to be a little shorter. What do you guys think? I will porbably wait to closer to the trip to hem it up more incase she hits a growth spurt.



VERY NICE!!!  I love it!!!



tanyaandallie said:


> Bought the rotary cutter, mat and ruler. YIKES!  Had no idea they were going to be such an investment!!  I bought the big mat and the super nice lady at Hobby Lobby offered me her 40% off coupon.  YAY!  Now to read up and figure out how to use the darn thing without cutting off my hand.



Ahhh the best investment every!  You really will wonder what you ever did without them!



CampbellScot said:


> I'm always around...just in lurker mode these days!!
> 
> Okay Disboutiquers...I have a quick request for prayers/good thoughts! My little step daughter is having surgery tomorrow,(Thursday), at 12:30pm East Coast time. It's nothing real big or life threatening but she is having general anesthesia and that always makes me nervous. She's having a cyst like thing removed from an area above her upper lip. You can't see it at all when you look at her, but it causes her to bite her lip a lot. We were told it should come out. She had surgery to have this thing removed for the second time last week. The first time she had this done two years ago the doctor doing it had no business doing that kind of surgery. At all. He admits this. He's not a surgeon. He said it was a quick in office "procedure". Not so much. He made a terrible mess of it, Sally had a post op infection and he didn't get all of it. We went to a plastic surgeon for this go round b/c the cyst had grown back. Apparently it's a very tricky little thing to get out. After the pathology report came back last week the surgeon discovered he didn't get all of it b/c some of the cyst was in the facial muscle. This makes the surgery much more complicated and poor Sally will have quite a bit more pain in recovery.
> 
> anyhow...I would appreciate any good thoughts and/or prayers. I love this little girl so much and it kills me that she is having to go through this a third time. My biggest prayer will be that the surgeon will get EVERYTHING and we can leave this behind us for good. This is a heck of a way for Sally to end her spring break, but she is being such a little soldier.
> 
> Thanks everyone. Much appreciated!



Miss Cammie---Prayers said!



MouseTriper said:


> *If you can , please, please say a prayer for our family*.  I am not allowed to discuss what is going on right now but I am in tears and need some major prayers. Please.   I am very emotional right now and do not know how much more I can take.  I know I haven't met most of you but I feel like I know all of you and I know you care. Thank you.



Prayers for you and your family...prayers for strenght to get you thru this and support from all of us when you need it!



t-beri;31362836  It is too late for me to be up!!!  I was like "OK said:


> Funny!
> 
> And T - love the pic of baby!  Soo sweet!
> 
> And---I want to totally case Little's outfiit for AK?  Is that okay?
> 
> 
> 
> danicaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prayers for you family.
> and to Sally. Praying for her tomorrow.
> 
> I have been sewing today... I love it when that happens
> Two pairs of pj pants for DS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flannel is super soft. I want some for myself...maybe not the same prints
> 
> and a pair of cropped pants for DD from the stretch denim I got from the remnant rack. I added some decorative cording..or what ever you want to call it. I think it turned out pretty cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I might be addicted to that Easy Fit pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PJ look totally comfy!  I want some too!  And I like the denim pants too!
> 
> 
> 
> And to answer the question...I am in NC...just north of Charlotte.
Click to expand...


----------



## Twins+2more

thoughts and prayers for those in need.  

I live in north west ohio.

Congrats to our 4 pregnant boardies.


----------



## disneymomof1

I was just skimming over and really want to send out hugs to everyone that needs them.  I am thinking of all you and praying for good outcomes. 

I am in NJ, about 45 minutes from Philly and 55 minutes from my second favorite place in the world Ocean City.  But apparently according to findyourspot.com I should live in North or South Carolina, because most of the towns it picked for me were in those states.


----------



## sweetstitches

PrincessKell said:


>




Your daughter looks adorable!



disneymomof1 said:


> I have shipped down packages for our last two trips.  It is so easy to do. I shipped down DD clothes, costumes, and most of our shoes. It left a lot of  empty space in extra suitcase for souvenirs for the trip home.  This last trip at Christmas time, I shipped down DD clothes, toiletries and shoes.  I put the box in the closet and used it for our dirty clothes, then when it was time to check out, I taped up the box, went to the front desk and shipped home our dirty clothes.  I used the UPS store at home for shipping, they box and ship and it was not costly at all. About what you would pay to check a piece of luggage. Depends on the weight but this year it was about $27.00.  It usually takes about a week from NJ to ship to FL.  But take in to account any holidays that may delay shipping by a day or so.  Plus with UPS you can track and know exactly when your package arrives.




How do you label the box?  Do you put your arrival date on it?  Do you notify the hotel ahead of time?


----------



## kstgelais4

MouseTriper said:


> *If you can , please, please say a prayer for our family*.  I am not allowed to discuss what is going on right now but I am in tears and need some major prayers. Please.   I am very emotional right now and do not know how much more I can take.  I know I haven't met most of you but I feel like I know all of you and I know you care. Thank you.


 I am praying for you and your family!!

I live in Southern ma, 1 hour south of Boston, 20 min north of Providence RI.


----------



## my*2*angels

kimmylaj said:


> you are right they are too cute



Thank you!



teresajoy said:


> Oh my goodness Sydni that is FANTASTIC!!!! You are an expert handstander!!!
> 
> And, that driver's license is really cool! Where did you get that? Arminda and Lydia would love it!
> 
> Rylie!! GREAT FLIP!!! You go girl!



I read this to Sydni and she is just beaming! She told me to send you back a letter and tell you thank you and that she got her drivers license at Chuck E Cheese yesterday!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Great tumbling in your house!  Good job!  And thank you for sharing and you are right...they are too cute to not share!!!



Thanks so much!  I had to read everyone's responses to her and she is walking around smiling from ear to ear!



minnie2 said:


> Love those pictures!  It is so cute when little ones show off like that!
> 
> Oh and we have the original version of the Princess tv.  The one with the Purple mickey ears.  I LOVE IT!  The kids got a new tv from Santa this yr but I refuse to get rid of the pink Mickey TV!  Nikki also has the fairies DVD player which is adorable!  I Love the wand remote!



Thank you!  I love that T.V. but we have had it for awhile and Sydni has tried to use it herself since she was little and now the DVD player does not work!  We need to get another, but my kids don't watch TV very often!



Stephres said:


> Wow, can she come over and teach Megan? Megan just started a cheerleading class and they are trying to teach her handstands and cartwheels. The girls look so cute together!



Sydni said she would love to come over and do gymnastics with Megan!  She just started in January, but wants to be a cheerleader sooooo bad!!! She will be old enough to cheer for the little league this season and I can't wait!  Take some pics of Megan in her class so we can see!!!



CampbellScot said:


> I'm always around...just in lurker mode these days!!
> 
> Okay Disboutiquers...I have a quick request for prayers/good thoughts! My little step daughter is having surgery tomorrow,(Thursday), at 12:30pm East Coast time. It's nothing real big or life threatening but she is having general anesthesia and that always makes me nervous. She's having a cyst like thing removed from an area above her upper lip. You can't see it at all when you look at her, but it causes her to bite her lip a lot. We were told it should come out. She had surgery to have this thing removed for the second time last week. The first time she had this done two years ago the doctor doing it had no business doing that kind of surgery. At all. He admits this. He's not a surgeon. He said it was a quick in office "procedure". Not so much. He made a terrible mess of it, Sally had a post op infection and he didn't get all of it. We went to a plastic surgeon for this go round b/c the cyst had grown back. Apparently it's a very tricky little thing to get out. After the pathology report came back last week the surgeon discovered he didn't get all of it b/c some of the cyst was in the facial muscle. This makes the surgery much more complicated and poor Sally will have quite a bit more pain in recovery.
> 
> anyhow...I would appreciate any good thoughts and/or prayers. I love this little girl so much and it kills me that she is having to go through this a third time. My biggest prayer will be that the surgeon will get EVERYTHING and we can leave this behind us for good. This is a heck of a way for Sally to end her spring break, but she is being such a little soldier.
> 
> Thanks everyone. Much appreciated!



Prayers for Sally!  I hope all goes well!!!



MouseTriper said:


> *If you can , please, please say a prayer for our family*.  I am not allowed to discuss what is going on right now but I am in tears and need some major prayers. Please.   I am very emotional right now and do not know how much more I can take.  I know I haven't met most of you but I feel like I know all of you and I know you care. Thank you.



Beth, I am so sorry to hear this!!!  I am praying for you and hope everything works out for the best!


----------



## my*2*angels

OH and I live in L.A.!  Lower Alabama!


----------



## princessmom29

my*2*angels said:


> OH and I live in L.A.!  Lower Alabama!



Me too!!!! Mobile, AL


----------



## 2cutekidz

I'm in Michigan- about 20 minutes from Detroit.


----------



## my*2*angels

princessmom29 said:


> Me too!!!! Mobile, AL



OH!!!!  You are so close to me!  Probably a little less than an hour!  That is so cool! I didn't think anyone on here was even close by!


----------



## NaeNae

I'm in OK, that's OKLAHOMA for some of you folks.  In the center of the state in the record breaking tornado town.


----------



## princessmom29

my*2*angels said:


> OH!!!!  You are so close to me!  Probably a little less than an hour!  That is so cool! I didn't think anyone on here was even close by!


That's awesome!
which city??


----------



## sweetstitches

twob4him said:


>




Very cute!




HeatherSue said:


> There is a great video on www.swakembroidery.com



Thanks for posting that link.  It's a new one (to me) and looks like it has some great tips.




ibesue said:


> .




Both girls look adorable.  The twirl skirt was definitely worth the work.




The Moonk's Mom said:


> So much for my good day!  Think I'm being talked about at the grocery store?



And you didn't feel a draft????  

Sorry, maybe it ripped when you were getting out of the car at your house.




candicenicole19 said:


> lol, Thats more then I intended to post!  Sorry!  I have a ton more I think I am going to go through and look for the Disney ones!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! Candice



Everything is just amazing!  I think my favorite are the firecracker one and the fish overalls, but they are all great.


----------



## sweetstitches

candicenicole19 said:


> OKay here are some pictures from the Disney Vacation in December I know I am late posting them but I just wanted to share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b19/candicenicole19/th_58[/QUOTE]
> 
> Looks like you had a great time, and your customs look great.


----------



## my*2*angels

princessmom29 said:


> That's awesome!
> which city??



I live in the tiny tiny town of Flomaton!  Seriously, it is sooo small, there is not even a grocery store!LOL  We go to Mobile some for shopping!


----------



## my*2*angels

I need help from all you professional seamstresses!!!!
When you are putting a double ruffle on the bottom of a dress, how do you do it?  As far as the length of the ruffles and spacing between the top and bottom ruffle!  I have never done his before, and I am working on something for my etsy shop, so I want it to be PERFECT!(like that can ever happen!)


----------



## princessmom29

my*2*angels said:


> I live in the tiny tiny town of Flomaton!  Seriously, it is sooo small, there is not even a grocery store!LOL  We go to Mobile some for shopping!



I know right where that is!!


----------



## InkspressYourself

First, prayers for everyone who needs them.  I hate to think of people hurting and sad.  I wish life didn't have to be so hard.

Second,  I live in Ohio, near Cincinnati.

third,





> First does anyone have a Brother SE270D sewing/embroidery combo?


 the responses to this have scared me.  I have one and I love it.  I've never had any problems with it and I've had it for almost a year.  I don't embroidery that much, but use it for all of my regular sewing.  I even gave my old sewing machine to someone else.  I hope I don't end up regretting that.

I love the Alice dress, it looks perfect.


----------



## Adi12982

karenTX said:


> Please don't say that!!! It's 40 weeks for a very good reason!! Take it from someone who knows too well. Sorry, I don't mean to get onto you, I know you're sore and tired but this makes me so sad to hear stuff like this.



Sorry you had your baby early - my brother was born when my mom was only 26 weeks pregnant, so I know how that is.  He is a super miracle baby because he was born in 1984, when surviving at that amount of gestation was pretty much unheard of.

However, in everything I have read 37 weeks is when full term begins - so a baby is good to come then or after


----------



## princessmom29

my*2*angels said:


> I need help from all you professional seamstresses!!!!
> When you are putting a double ruffle on the bottom of a dress, how do you do it?  As far as the length of the ruffles and spacing between the top and bottom ruffle!  I have never done his before, and I am working on something for my etsy shop, so I want it to be PERFECT!(like that can ever happen!)



I am NOT a professional by any means. but when i do it i make one ruffle double the length of the other and attach them at once by sewing them together with the basting stiches I use to gather. It would depend on the look you want. This works well for stacked ruffles.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

NaeNae said:


> I'm in OK, that's OKLAHOMA for some of you folks.  In the center of the state in the record breaking tornado town.



Oh My!  I don't know how you do it!  I am so scared of storms.  My Papa was from OK...from the Pauls Valley area.  He was Choctaw Indian and grew up there until he joined the Army in WWII and trained in NC where he met my Grandmother.  She lived in OK during his first enlistment...she was terrified of the storms...keep in mind that was before TV warning!  So when he came home, they moved back to NC.

I have visited a few times to see family that still lives there.  Most of them still live in and around the area of Wayne.  The last time I went was in 1997.  It was such a great trip.  I went with my Mom and my Papa.  We visited the house he grew up in...barely standing.  Okay...I need to get off of this...I am tearing up.  I miss him so much!


----------



## Adi12982

THANKS SO MUCH for all the baby well wishes and for your ultrasound comments!!  I really appriciate it!!


----------



## my*2*angels

princessmom29 said:


> I am NOT a professional by any means. but when i do it i make one ruffle double the length of the other and attach them at once by sewing them together with the basting stiches I use to gather. It would depend on the look you want. This works well for stacked ruffles.



Okay!  That makes sense!  Thank you!  And I bet you are the only person who knows where Flomaton is!


----------



## kpgriffin

t-beri said:


> 1.  I really like the raspberry leaf tea.  I was drinking it every night b/c my iron was down but I stopped just because I started forgetting.  BUT I'm going to start again tonight b/c you reminded me
> 
> I had DD at 42 weeks...THAT SUCKED.  That whole "what gets the baby in will get the baby out" philosophy never really worked for me
> 
> 2.  I think it's just the 4 preggos.
> 
> 3.  NESTING??? Can you come to mine when your done w/ yours b/c I have a mountain of laundry that I just can't find the energy to do.  I keep just washing the bare essentials when I have no other option.  Like tonight, otherwise DS will have nothing clean for school in the AM.  DH will wash load after load but then it sits on my couch waiting to be folded until someone needs to sit there
> 
> When is everyone due though??  I am due July 5th




I have not posted in awhile but I am checking in each day. I am due July 13. After three girls, age 8, 2, and 1 this is our little boy.  Definately a different experience and a huge surprise. I have just started sewing again and hopefully can post the girls beach outfits sometime this week. 
Congrats to all those expecting. My hubby says that it is the year for boys. It seems that everyone we know is having boys.


----------



## sweetstitches

Jessesgirl--I couldn't get this laptop to scroll over to get to the quote button.  All of your stuff turned out great!




Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Okay- here is Eyore's tail at Crystal Palace (please excuse my hat head!!!!!) This was as close as DD would get to Eyore that day. We thought we were pretty funny taking pics with his tail.




Love the photo with Eyore's tail!!!




my*2*angels said:


> Oh my !!!  I am soooo excited!  My outfit got picked as the spotlight in the swak newsletter!!!!  I hope this doesn't sound to braggish, but I was so excited when I checked my email and saw my outfit in the newsletter!
> 
> Mindy




Very cool!


----------



## princessmom29

my*2*angels said:


> Okay!  That makes sense!  Thank you!  And I bet you are the only person who knows where Flomaton is!



I love all those little bitty towns. We lived in Gove Hill for a while up in Clarke county. I grew up in Mobile so it was an adjustment. Mom used to tell me to go order a pizza and I would get halfway to the phone before it hit me. The closest pizza is about 30 miles form here


----------



## HeatherSue

I'm praying for your famlily, Beth 

I'm also praying for Sally (and you), Miss Cammie. 

I tried to comment on everything, but I'm feeling kind of sick today.  I think I'm getting what Sawyer has had since Saturday- ugh. 

I did read everything and I LOVE Sydni's handstand!!!  

I also loved the Alice dress- it looks perfect!

I'm in Southwest Michigan, about 25 minutes from Kalamazoo- Home of American Idol's Matt Giraud!! I'm hoping he'll make it to the finals where they have a big celebration in their home town.  I'll make the kids custom American Idol outfits and get them on tv!  

I thought he was a goner last night- I can't believe the judges saved him!
-------------------------------
---------------------------------
---------------------------------

We have a new WISH family!!!  

I finally got them verified this morning, so you can all go sign up!!! 

Here's the link:

http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=67871&threadid=609065
---------------------------------------
--------------------------------------
-----------------------------------


----------



## kimmylaj

prayers for mousetriper and miss cammie.  hope everything is okay

i'm from staten island , new york


----------



## sweetstitches

maiziezoe said:


> Last night I made a pillowcase dress for my 2 year old and a pillowcase shirt for my 12 year old.




I never heard of making a pillowcase shirt, but what a great idea to coordinate them!




MinnieVanMom said:


> Wendy,
> Sorry this took a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this matches her pretty panel George skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to laugh or cry because I have been doing online tutorial for photoshop and saw a folder in my hotmail.  Two years ago I was doing a tutorial on photoshop.  Gotta love the TBI!  I learn, I forget!




This turned out great.  I really need to sit down and learn how to use photoshop.




eeyore3847 said:


> just finished this nemo dress last night. it has a detachable apron. It is cloudy and icky today so I can not get modeled... so here it is....




Very pretty



You just sounded like you could use a hug.  





my*2*angels said:


> Okay, so Sydni wanted me to show all of the ladies on the disney board her handstands!  So here she is in all of her handstand glory!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one last pic because they are just tooo cute:




Wish I could do that!  You have beautiful girls!




princessmom29 said:


> Ok, here is my alice version of the precious dress:




I love the way your Alice turned out.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

MouseTriper said:


> *If you can , please, please say a prayer for our family*.  I am not allowed to discuss what is going on right now but I am in tears and need some major prayers. Please.   I am very emotional right now and do not know how much more I can take.  I know I haven't met most of you but I feel like I know all of you and I know you care. Thank you.




Praying for peace and guidance for you now.


----------



## sweetstitches

CampbellScot said:


> I'm always around...just in lurker mode these days!!
> 
> Okay Disboutiquers...I have a quick request for prayers/good thoughts! My little step daughter is having surgery tomorrow,(Thursday), at 12:30pm East Coast time. It's nothing real big or life threatening but she is having general anesthesia and that always makes me nervous. She's having a cyst like thing removed from an area above her upper lip. You can't see it at all when you look at her, but it causes her to bite her lip a lot. We were told it should come out. She had surgery to have this thing removed for the second time last week. The first time she had this done two years ago the doctor doing it had no business doing that kind of surgery. At all. He admits this. He's not a surgeon. He said it was a quick in office "procedure". Not so much. He made a terrible mess of it, Sally had a post op infection and he didn't get all of it. We went to a plastic surgeon for this go round b/c the cyst had grown back. Apparently it's a very tricky little thing to get out. After the pathology report came back last week the surgeon discovered he didn't get all of it b/c some of the cyst was in the facial muscle. This makes the surgery much more complicated and poor Sally will have quite a bit more pain in recovery.
> 
> anyhow...I would appreciate any good thoughts and/or prayers. I love this little girl so much and it kills me that she is having to go through this a third time. My biggest prayer will be that the surgeon will get EVERYTHING and we can leave this behind us for good. This is a heck of a way for Sally to end her spring break, but she is being such a little soldier.
> 
> Thanks everyone. Much appreciated!




Praying for Sally.  How old is she?



MouseTriper said:


> *If you can , please, please say a prayer for our family*.  I am not allowed to discuss what is going on right now but I am in tears and need some major prayers. Please.   I am very emotional right now and do not know how much more I can take.  I know I haven't met most of you but I feel like I know all of you and I know you care. Thank you.



Praying for you


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Sorry, I forgot, I am from the Rocky mountain west.  Yes, there is snow on the ground...again.

I did start to sew again last evening.  I am in the process of laying out the pattern on a border print fabric and having a time of it.  But I am making something.

I wanted ask about the Big gives  I haven't signed up because the little boy died by pulling out his trac.  I know there is no happy endings, they are Wish kids but it really tore at my heart and I am having a problem.  Why is that?  Is it normal?  It is such a good thing to sew for these children and I know the family appreciates what we all do but the pain to know that a little child has died tore me apart.  ???


----------



## sweetstitches

danicaw said:


> I have been sewing today... I love it when that happens
> Two pairs of pj pants for DS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flannel is super soft. I want some for myself...maybe not the same prints
> 
> and a pair of cropped pants for DD from the stretch denim I got from the remnant rack. I added some decorative cording..or what ever you want to call it. I think it turned out pretty cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I might be addicted to that Easy Fit pattern.




Why, you've gotten a lot accomplished.  I need a sewing day like that.  Everything turned out great.




my*2*angels said:


> I live in the tiny tiny town of Flomaton!  Seriously, it is sooo small, there is not even a grocery store!LOL  We go to Mobile some for shopping!




Sorry, not to be making fun of your town, but Flomaton sounds like something from a Dr. Suess book.  The name just cracks me up.

I've in IL about 30 miles west of Chicago.  We are probably moving to the Houston area (probably Katy) later this year.  I just don't know when yet.  Hopefully I'll know by next month.  My DH's company takes forever to make decisions.


----------



## mirandag819

My embroidery machine should be arriving later today!!! I am so excited! I know it will take me a little while to get the hang of it, but I can't wait to learn! 

I have a question though..... I bought and downloaded a pattern from http://www.stitchontime.com/ since it was recomended, but I am a little confused. I understand the beginning part when it shows the same outline 3 times..... the first time it stiches the outline, then you add fabric for the second, cut the extra fabric and then the 3rd time it finishes it off. I am looking at the safari minnie, and the first few things (the black for ears and nose, and the hat in green) show the same outline 3 times so I get that..... but after that it only shoes 2 for later things. For example her face it only shows the outline twice..... at what point do I put down the fabric? Same thing with the mouth.... only shows it being outlines twice. 

I am hoping there are other's like this and that someone knows why there is only 2 outlines for some things instead of 3, and can help me figure out when I put the fabric down for those things. 

Thanks!


----------



## danicaw

Morning All. Well its morning for us still. 
We are up in Washington State. Just north of Seattle.
And we are having sun today 
Yahoo!!! Love it! 

I am trying to convince myself its not to cold for DD to wear her new pants today.....but sun does not equal warm sooo, maybe not


----------



## Adi12982

danicaw said:


> Morning All. Well its morning for us still.
> We are up in Washington State. Just north of Seattle.
> And we are having sun today
> Yahoo!!! Love it!
> 
> I am trying to convince myself its not to cold for DD to wear her new pants today.....but sun does not equal warm sooo, maybe not



Morning!!  It is still morning on the east coast too  (11:39am).

Hope everyone has a wonderful day!!


----------



## bclydia

Good morning!
Not in the states but I'm up here in British Columbia.  Just about two hours north of Seattle.


----------



## snubie

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Linnette- I think there are 4 of us.......
> Me, T-beri, Adi and Snubie (where are you girl?) someone correct me if I missed somebody...


I am here.  I am really far behind.  I have been feeling awful - morning sickness, reflux, headaches, oh my......  
I plan on trying to catch up soon.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I live in South Jersy - about 45 minutes from Philly and an hour from Wildwood.


Has anyone used the Sami dress pattern yet from YCMT? I am getting ready to get a couple patterns in a few minutes and this is one. I would love to hear if others have used it yet.

Prayers & thoughts for those who need them 


37weeks - you're almost there! I remember 37 weeks with each of mine - I never went early - mine were 2 days, 3 days then 1 day before their due dates. I always knew when I was going to go into labor too. earlier in the day I would be saying "that's it I'm done" (like a turkey) then again I was on pelvic rest for most of 2 of my pregnancies so my DH was very gentle & patient at 38 - 40 weeks and it was always later that night that labor was very apparent.


----------



## bclydia

Oh, disboutiquer mods.....
Help please!! I'm desperately looking for Olivia's address.
I forgot to ask for it before now and now I'm looking to send it
out today and I just realized, I have no address.  Could someone pm me with it please? 
Thanks a bunch!!!!
Edited to say I have the address now!! Thanks Jham!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I do a lot of quilting and have tried a few. But this style is by far my favorite..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a 45mm blade that automatically retracts when you release, plus it has a safety lock button as well. I also find it's extremely comfortable on the hands versus the older, straight handle style.
> You will also need a matt Olfa makes a green cutting matt or a grey or green self-healing matt. Go with a decent size and I just slide mine in a closet up against the wall. Do not fold them or leave them where they are exposed to extreme temps- they can crack or dry up. These work great for cutting skirt pieces too, along with strips, blocks, etc. When I first purchased one I bought a smaller one thinking I didn't need anything more, however the smaller it is, the more you will have to fold your fabric and more likely to make inaccurate cuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will also want a ruler/cutting guide. Place this over the fabric not just for measuring, but for holding the fabric precisely for a perfect cut. You will want a ruler that matches the size of your mat.



That's the cutter and cutting mat I have, but I do not have the ruler/cutting guide ruler...I really could use one of those.



Adi12982 said:


> I love ultrasound pictures!!






Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I want to buy a small suitcase for Megan, to pack for her for when I have to go to the hospital- anyone have any suggestions?
> I suppose I could use one of our black ones that's part of a set, but the "small" still seems really big for her.
> 
> Im worried about her, she has never slept anywhere without us and she has only met the family I made arrangements with once (saturday they babysat her for 4 hours). They are a REALLY nice family- but there are twin 6 yr old boys, 7yr boy and 8yr old girl- MUCH busier household and of course we wont be there.
> i wondered if DH should pick her up and bring her to hospital for an hour or so to meet her new sister and see us- but DH thinks that would be worse- because she would have to say goodbye again????? Should I have her come and then send her back to the family watching her, or wait til we get home?
> 
> In the meantime I can't sleep at night, my pubic bone and back keep me constantly uncomfortable. I can't believe Im only 34 weeks-  6 weeks seems so far from now.
> 
> Today my parents called to say they wont be coming on Megan's birthday (which they said they would be doing for the last month). DH has his MIS (IT)support person leave, so he can no longer take the day off and DB abd SIL were going to come visit this weekend, but I guess that is out now too (SIL decided she wants to go to NYC instead) My Mom told me not SIL.
> So Megan's 3rd B-Day will be just the 2 of us. I didn't/couldn't do a party this year, but I had at least expected to have family visit or mail her a card/present. DH's family wont be calling/showing up/mailing card either.
> As kids growing up no one lived near us, so I got things in the mail on my B-day and I loved that. i suppose at 3 she wont care.
> Sigh....sorry for the vent. I'm emotional today.
> 
> On a side note i can't blame my parents, they are really busy and i know my father's pain really limits him and i worry how many of Megan's b-days he will be around for- will he even be here next year???? IV injections and radiation have helped reduce pain in his back- but this week his chest/ribs are hurting (more cancer cells).
> 
> Boy- this is turning into a depressing post. I'm Sorry- but I know ya'll will understand.
> 
> doing Itty Bitty- I think I will have to put it on Megan's doll to show you how small it is!



Sorry that you are feeling uncomfortable!  I remember feeling that way when I was pregnant, especially during my second pregnancy.  

I like the idea of getting Megan a really cute suitcase, and I can relate with having no family around.   We found a friend who would watch my dd when we had ds, but in the end, we changed our mind and decided to just take dd to the hospital with us.  She was in the delivery room with us, and was there when ds was born and she got to meet him right away.   It was such a special moment!!  Dh, then went home and stayed with dd at night and I stayed at the hospital by myself and got pampered by all the nurses. LOL  I know most will think that I am crazy for doing that, and honestly..I will not hesitate to have both dd and ds in the delivery room if I have another baby!  




my*2*angels said:


> Okay, so Sydni wanted me to show all of the ladies on the disney board her handstands!  So here she is in all of her handstand glory!



Wow..wish I could do that.  Tell her what a great job she did..your girls are so cute.



princessmom29 said:


>



I love this..and all the other precious dresses.  I bought the pattern...just have to make it!



jessica52877 said:


> Since I am not interested in doing anything I should be doing (like sewing a dress that I HAVE to finish) I thought I would write a tutorial of how to make a ruffle using the dental floss method.
> 
> http://magicalmemoriesbyjessica.blogspot.com/2009/04/ruffling-using-dental-floss.html
> 
> Hopefully it makes sense. I think I overcomplicated it by taking so many pictures and trying to make sure I explained it thoroughly.



Thanks for the tutorial..I have never tried the dental floss technique....sounds like it works really well.  I will have to try it out.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Raspberry leaf tea- I buy mine at a natural food store (Chammomile's) don't get it at your grocer- and skip it if it says "tisane" you want the real deal and you may need a strainer thingy. Has all sorts of good for you qualities in it
> i also take Omega 3 Efficiency- good for fighting depression- during and post pardum and very good for baby brain development early on and I take Pefect Prenatal (Vitamin Shoppe) one of the few thats high quality and doesn't make me sick.
> 
> Oh Im due May 25th



Oooh..you are due on my dh's birthday!  It's also Memorial Day this year.



mom2prettyprincess said:


> I know this is kind of a silly question...but I was just trying to get an idea of what state everyone was from?  Thanks.



I am in Friendswood, TX.



CampbellScot said:


> I'm always around...just in lurker mode these days!!
> 
> Okay Disboutiquers...I have a quick request for prayers/good thoughts! My little step daughter is having surgery tomorrow,(Thursday), at 12:30pm East Coast time. It's nothing real big or life threatening but she is having general anesthesia and that always makes me nervous. She's having a cyst like thing removed from an area above her upper lip. You can't see it at all when you look at her, but it causes her to bite her lip a lot. We were told it should come out. She had surgery to have this thing removed for the second time last week. The first time she had this done two years ago the doctor doing it had no business doing that kind of surgery. At all. He admits this. He's not a surgeon. He said it was a quick in office "procedure". Not so much. He made a terrible mess of it, Sally had a post op infection and he didn't get all of it. We went to a plastic surgeon for this go round b/c the cyst had grown back. Apparently it's a very tricky little thing to get out. After the pathology report came back last week the surgeon discovered he didn't get all of it b/c some of the cyst was in the facial muscle. This makes the surgery much more complicated and poor Sally will have quite a bit more pain in recovery.
> 
> anyhow...I would appreciate any good thoughts and/or prayers. I love this little girl so much and it kills me that she is having to go through this a third time. My biggest prayer will be that the surgeon will get EVERYTHING and we can leave this behind us for good. This is a heck of a way for Sally to end her spring break, but she is being such a little soldier.
> 
> Thanks everyone. Much appreciated!






MouseTriper said:


> *If you can , please, please say a prayer for our family*.  I am not allowed to discuss what is going on right now but I am in tears and need some major prayers. Please.   I am very emotional right now and do not know how much more I can take.  I know I haven't met most of you but I feel like I know all of you and I know you care. Thank you.



Prayers and good thoughts to both of you.   Hope Sally's surgery goes well today, and mousetripper, hope everything is OK.


----------



## danicaw

Just have to share..... I did a "which dwarf are you quiz" on Facebook.
I am sleepy! 




Love it! I really am sleepy! 
Bring on the coffee! 

Ok, back to sewing.


----------



## jessesgirl

Sorry I have not learned to do multi quotes yet so I am doing it all in one.. 

First all that requested prayers you have mine ! 

I am in Texas just east of Dallas 
I am preggers too ! ") I am due in November. went to the dr yesterday to hear the heart beat and he could not find it (scared me to death!) So we did a sono and the baby was just dancing and moving around. It was too cute ! 


Love the alice dress! I think I will have to get that pattern , I have it on my wish list on YCMT. 

Thank you for all the comments on my embroidery machine question, I am really not diggin that machine right now! Thank goodness that is not my only machine so it being cranky is not preventing me from sewing ! LOL 

Hope everyone has a great day !


----------



## danicaw

Question for anyone who has made the "Twirl Skort" on YCMT....

Would DD be able to climb, crawl, jump and slide in this skort? I love the look of it and it would be perfect in that respect for her b-day, but the party is at an inflatable jump place with a ton of huge inflatable climbers and lots of crawling in and around. I don't want her tripping over her outfit if that makes sense. 
From the pictures is looks knee length.  Does the pattern come with length options?
Its soo cute and she would love the twirl.


----------



## princessmom29

Hi guys. I am so excited!! I just ran out to get a few odds and ends and went by the local sewing shop. They just had a used futura come in and it looks like I may be able to get it! She is working up a price for me, and it needs a new presser foot, but I really hope it works out. I have wanted an embroidery machine for sooo long, and just couldn't justify the expense.


----------



## MouseTriper

CampbellScot said:


> I'm always around...just in lurker mode these days!!
> 
> Okay Disboutiquers...I have a quick request for prayers/good thoughts! My little step daughter is having surgery tomorrow,(Thursday), at 12:30pm East Coast time. It's nothing real big or life threatening but she is having general anesthesia and that always makes me nervous. She's having a cyst like thing removed from an area above her upper lip. You can't see it at all when you look at her, but it causes her to bite her lip a lot. We were told it should come out. She had surgery to have this thing removed for the second time last week. The first time she had this done two years ago the doctor doing it had no business doing that kind of surgery. At all. He admits this. He's not a surgeon. He said it was a quick in office "procedure". Not so much. He made a terrible mess of it, Sally had a post op infection and he didn't get all of it. We went to a plastic surgeon for this go round b/c the cyst had grown back. Apparently it's a very tricky little thing to get out. After the pathology report came back last week the surgeon discovered he didn't get all of it b/c some of the cyst was in the facial muscle. This makes the surgery much more complicated and poor Sally will have quite a bit more pain in recovery.
> 
> anyhow...I would appreciate any good thoughts and/or prayers. I love this little girl so much and it kills me that she is having to go through this a third time. My biggest prayer will be that the surgeon will get EVERYTHING and we can leave this behind us for good. This is a heck of a way for Sally to end her spring break, but she is being such a little soldier.
> 
> Thanks everyone. Much appreciated!


Awww I am praying that Sally's surgery goes well and that she is in good spirits.  Bless her little heart.



ibesue said:


> More prayers coming for your family.  If you want to talk, I am here.





teresajoy said:


> Oh Beth!!! I pray it's not what I'm thinking.





eeyore3847 said:


> I hope everything is ok......... thinking of you





t-beri said:


> Sending prayers and pixie dust both of your ways!





NaeNae said:


> Sending prayers and hugs your way.





karebear1 said:


> Hugs and prayers being sent to everyone atht's asking for them tonight!





danicaw said:


> Prayers for you family.
> and to Sally. Praying for her tomorrow.





bclydia said:


> Prayers going out for all those who need them.
> Wishing you all peace.





disneylovinfamily said:


> You are in my prayers honi!  Hugs to you





Stephres said:


> Oh Beth, I hope everything works out. If anyone deserves happiness it's you.





jessica52877 said:


> Prayers being said for all! I hope everything turns out okay with the surgery.And Beth I hope all is okay.





minnie2 said:


> Prayers said!





bear_mom said:


> Prayers and positive thoughts.
> 
> Emily





The Moonk's Mom said:


> Prayers for you and your family...prayers for strenght to get you thru this and support from all of us when you need it!





Twins+2more said:


> thoughts and prayers for those in need.





disneymomof1 said:


> I was just skimming over and really want to send out hugs to everyone that needs them.  I am thinking of all you and praying for good outcomes.






kstgelais4 said:


> I am praying for you and your family!!





my*2*angels said:


> Beth, I am so sorry to hear this!!!  I am praying for you and hope everything works out for the best!





InkspressYourself said:


> First, prayers for everyone who needs them.  I hate to think of people hurting and sad.  I wish life didn't have to be so hard.





HeatherSue said:


> I'm praying for your famlily, Beth





kimmylaj said:


> prayers for mousetriper and miss cammie.  hope everything is okay





MinnieVanMom said:


> Praying for peace and guidance for you now.





sweetstitches said:


> Praying for you





EnchantedPrincess said:


> Prayers and good thoughts to both of you.   Hope Sally's surgery goes well today, and mousetripper, hope everything is OK.



Wow, you guys truly are the best.  All your kind words and prayers have me in tears.  Thank you so much for be here for me.  I appreciate all of you and I hope someday soon I will be able to explain more.  THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Adi12982

danicaw said:


> Question for anyone who has made the "Twirl Skort" on YCMT....
> 
> Would DD be able to climb, crawl, jump and slide in this skort? I love the look of it and it would be perfect in that respect for her b-day, but the party is at an inflatable jump place with a ton of huge inflatable climbers and lots of crawling in and around. I don't want her tripping over her outfit if that makes sense.
> From the pictures is looks knee length.  Does the pattern come with length options?
> Its soo cute and she would love the twirl.



The Carla C skorts - the flouncy one in particular - has excellent twirl.  I made it for a friend's DD first birthday party and she was running around and in a bounce house and it worked well.  I made sure to make it short enough that it would be comfy, and tightened the elastic so it would stay up.


----------



## MouseTriper

MinnieVanMom said:


> I wanted ask about the Big gives  I haven't signed up because the little boy died by pulling out his trac.  I know there is no happy endings, they are Wish kids but it really tore at my heart and I am having a problem.  Why is that?  Is it normal?  It is such a good thing to sew for these children and I know the family appreciates what we all do but the pain to know that a little child has died tore me apart.  ???


Awww bless your heart.  I didn't work on his BIG GIVE but I followed along and it broke my heart when I heard he passed away.  I don't deal very well with death, especially when it comes to a child's death.  My heart just aches for these children and their families.  I am the one who actually started the very first BIG GIVE on here after I read about the Winkler family losing their precious baby boy Levi.  I did not know them at all but I just could NOT get Levi or his family out of my mind.  The initial outpour and love that went into their BIG GIVE was absolutely amazing.  It blew me away.  The feeling was one I never had before.  I knew I could never take the pain and suffering away from this family but I thought if I could make them or their sweet daughter smile for just one second, it would all be so worth it.  And that is how I think of it when it comes to any of the BIG GIVE'S.  Making a child smile is worth it all, no matter what happens in the end. 

Hugs to you MinnieVanMom!!!


----------



## snubie

CampbellScot said:


> I'm always around...just in lurker mode these days!!
> 
> Okay Disboutiquers...I have a quick request for prayers/good thoughts! My little step daughter is having surgery tomorrow,(Thursday), at 12:30pm East Coast time. It's nothing real big or life threatening but she is having general anesthesia and that always makes me nervous. She's having a cyst like thing removed from an area above her upper lip. You can't see it at all when you look at her, but it causes her to bite her lip a lot. We were told it should come out. She had surgery to have this thing removed for the second time last week. The first time she had this done two years ago the doctor doing it had no business doing that kind of surgery. At all. He admits this. He's not a surgeon. He said it was a quick in office "procedure". Not so much. He made a terrible mess of it, Sally had a post op infection and he didn't get all of it. We went to a plastic surgeon for this go round b/c the cyst had grown back. Apparently it's a very tricky little thing to get out. After the pathology report came back last week the surgeon discovered he didn't get all of it b/c some of the cyst was in the facial muscle. This makes the surgery much more complicated and poor Sally will have quite a bit more pain in recovery.
> 
> anyhow...I would appreciate any good thoughts and/or prayers. I love this little girl so much and it kills me that she is having to go through this a third time. My biggest prayer will be that the surgeon will get EVERYTHING and we can leave this behind us for good. This is a heck of a way for Sally to end her spring break, but she is being such a little soldier.
> 
> Thanks everyone. Much appreciated!





MouseTriper said:


> *If you can , please, please say a prayer for our family*.  I am not allowed to discuss what is going on right now but I am in tears and need some major prayers. Please.   I am very emotional right now and do not know how much more I can take.  I know I haven't met most of you but I feel like I know all of you and I know you care. Thank you.



Prayers and hugs to you both. 


kpgriffin said:


> I have not posted in awhile but I am checking in each day. I am due July 13. After three girls, age 8, 2, and 1 this is our little boy.  Definately a different experience and a huge surprise. I have just started sewing again and hopefully can post the girls beach outfits sometime this week.
> Congrats to all those expecting. My hubby says that it is the year for boys. It seems that everyone we know is having boys.



I am kind of hoping for a boy - we shall see.


----------



## t-beri

ibesue said:


> You are not the only one, I was like, Okay how awful to be the worst state for natural disasters, but what state are you in??  Then it hit me, it wasn't okay, it was OK!





mom2prettyprincess said:


> T-beri you and I were on the same wave length..I was like what the heck? Took me a minute but I got it..



I'm glad I wasn't alone in that!



kpgriffin said:


> I have not posted in awhile but I am checking in each day. I am due July 13. After three girls, age 8, 2, and 1 this is our little boy.  Definately a different experience and a huge surprise. I have just started sewing again and hopefully can post the girls beach outfits sometime this week.
> Congrats to all those expecting. My hubby says that it is the year for boys. It seems that everyone we know is having boys.



WOW congratulations on the bouncing baby boy! Hope your having an excellent pregnancy!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

CampbellScot said:


> I'm always around...just in lurker mode these days!!
> 
> Okay Disboutiquers...I have a quick request for prayers/good thoughts! My little step daughter is having surgery tomorrow,(Thursday), at 12:30pm East Coast time. It's nothing real big or life threatening but she is having general anesthesia and that always makes me nervous. She's having a cyst like thing removed from an area above her upper lip. You can't see it at all when you look at her, but it causes her to bite her lip a lot. We were told it should come out. She had surgery to have this thing removed for the second time last week. The first time she had this done two years ago the doctor doing it had no business doing that kind of surgery. At all. He admits this. He's not a surgeon. He said it was a quick in office "procedure". Not so much. He made a terrible mess of it, Sally had a post op infection and he didn't get all of it. We went to a plastic surgeon for this go round b/c the cyst had grown back. Apparently it's a very tricky little thing to get out. After the pathology report came back last week the surgeon discovered he didn't get all of it b/c some of the cyst was in the facial muscle. This makes the surgery much more complicated and poor Sally will have quite a bit more pain in recovery.
> 
> anyhow...I would appreciate any good thoughts and/or prayers. I love this little girl so much and it kills me that she is having to go through this a third time. My biggest prayer will be that the surgeon will get EVERYTHING and we can leave this behind us for good. This is a heck of a way for Sally to end her spring break, but she is being such a little soldier.
> 
> Thanks everyone. Much appreciated!


Prayers for Sally and for you too.  It is hard to wait for your little girl in surgery and Prayers for a quick recovery for Sally.


MouseTriper said:


> *If you can , please, please say a prayer for our family*.  I am not allowed to discuss what is going on right now but I am in tears and need some major prayers. Please.   I am very emotional right now and do not know how much more I can take.  I know I haven't met most of you but I feel like I know all of you and I know you care. Thank you.


Lots of prayers for you and your family. 
Eeyore4ever149:
My sister watched my DD the first night I was in the hospital.  She was 3 1/2 at the time DS was born.  She brought DD to the hospital right after my c-section and got to see DS.  Then DD and DH stayed overnight with me in the hospital.  The hospital set up a cot for her next to DH's.  We also gave her a present when the baby came.

I am sorry your parents can't come visit on DD's birthday.  



princessmom29 said:


> Hi guys. I am so excited!! I just ran out to get a few odds and ends and went by the local sewing shop. They just had a used futura come in and it looks like I may be able to get it! She is working up a price for me, and it needs a new presser foot, but I really hope it works out. I have wanted an embroidery machine for sooo long, and just couldn't justify the expense.


I love my Futura Machine.

I am headed to JoAnn's to buy a new Iron.  I have dropped mine too many times and it doesn't work anymore.

I live in Georgia too!  I am on the west side of Atlanta almost in Alabama.


----------



## NaeNae

Well I basically haven't sewn since our trip in Feb.  I did have the excuse of moving my sewing room, which it still isn't all put away yet.  Well today and tomorrow is Western Day for DGD2 & DGS at children's day out.  Well of course they needed new outfits.  I made a stripwork skirt out of a denim looking cotton and pink and hot pink bandanas for DGD2.  Then I made a portrait peasant shirt out of the faux denim and used the bandana for the sleeves.  It turned out pretty cute but was still lacking something. So at 9:30 last night I was scouring my embroidery designs for something to go on the front of the shirt.  I ended up putting a palamino horse that had hot pink flowers in its mane.  I thought that made it look more finished.  For DGS I did a bowling shirt out of material that had a barn, cows, chickens and a little boy sitting on a tractor.  I had 4 grippers left over from when my son was little (he's 27 now) that had horseshoes on them.  I used those instead of buttons.  Hopefully DD, GoofyG, got some pictures of them wearing the outfits and will post them.

Now I guess I need to start planing some spring/summer outfits out of my fabric stash.  I have been putting all of my fabric on comic boards.  Boy is that time consuming.  I orginally bought 200 boards and had to go back and get another pack.  I never knew I had that much material.  Now that DH can see all of the fabric I think he will be more likely to protest me buying more until I use some of mine up.


----------



## danicaw

Adi12982 said:


> The Carla C skorts - the flouncy one in particular - has excellent twirl.  I made it for a friend's DD first birthday party and she was running around and in a bounce house and it worked well.  I made sure to make it short enough that it would be comfy, and tightened the elastic so it would stay up.



Cool! I had forgotten CarlaC had a skort pattern! Fun!
Thanks.

Ok, you guys have to keep me from fabric shopping online.... its dangerous.
I have a huge list of things I really like but so far haven't purchased... I have will power after all, who knew 
But I thought I would share some of the things I found... for those of you who like to plan ahead.... Disney Halloween prints......




close up ....





and one other....




close up....





the prices aren't as low as I would hope considering its not halloween, but I haven't seen these prints before so maybe they are rare?
Oh, all at gotfabric dot com, under themes, holiday prints. 

They also have some Monsters Inc flannel that is really tempting me. And I am a sucker for Hawaiian prints so this site is a fav for me. 
Ok, I will stop dragging you all down the path of online fabric shopping. Thanks for humoring me.


----------



## revrob

mirandag819 said:


> My embroidery machine should be arriving later today!!! I am so excited! I know it will take me a little while to get the hang of it, but I can't wait to learn!
> 
> I have a question though..... I bought and downloaded a pattern from http://www.stitchontime.com/ since it was recomended, but I am a little confused. I understand the beginning part when it shows the same outline 3 times..... the first time it stiches the outline, then you add fabric for the second, cut the extra fabric and then the 3rd time it finishes it off. I am looking at the safari minnie, and the first few things (the black for ears and nose, and the hat in green) show the same outline 3 times so I get that..... but after that it only shoes 2 for later things. For example her face it only shows the outline twice..... at what point do I put down the fabric? Same thing with the mouth.... only shows it being outlines twice.
> 
> I am hoping there are other's like this and that someone knows why there is only 2 outlines for some things instead of 3, and can help me figure out when I put the fabric down for those things.
> 
> Thanks!



Sometimes the outline won't stitch until the very end of the design because something else has to stitch first so that it doesn't get in the way.  I don't own that particular design, so I can't open it in my software or machine to look at the details myself.  I CAN say that I have never purchased a design from stitchontime.com that has not stitched out perfectly.  Claire (the digitizer/owner) does meticulous work and you won't be disappointed.  Don't get too far ahead of yourself.  Though I wish I could explain the whole process in a way that hasn't been explained or linked to already that will help you KNOW that this is gonna work, it really is a process that you have to stitch out a few times for yourself to completely understand.  Believe me, it works!  Even if it doesn't stitch in the order that I think it should sometimes, in the end, it always works out.





jessesgirl said:


> Sorry I have not learned to do multi quotes yet so I am doing it all in one..
> 
> 
> I am in Texas just east of Dallas




HEY!  Where do you live?  I live east of Dallas too!  Though a few hours east!


----------



## maiziezoe

Prayers and good thoughts to everyone that needs them. 



mom2prettyprincess said:


> I know this is kind of a silly question...but I was just trying to get an idea of what state everyone was from?  Thanks.



I'm about 45 miles NW of Chicago and we're having lovely weather today.


----------



## phins_jazy

Amarillo, Tx here.  Way up in the panhandle.  

I haven't gotten any sewing done today.  I took all 3 girls to the dentist this morning.  I'm wiped out!  I have a real fear of dentists so it's especially hard for me to go.  Bleh!


----------



## mirandag819

revrob said:


> Sometimes the outline won't stitch until the very end of the design because something else has to stitch first so that it doesn't get in the way.  I don't own that particular design, so I can't open it in my software or machine to look at the details myself.  I CAN say that I have never purchased a design from stitchontime.com that has not stitched out perfectly.  Claire (the digitizer/owner) does meticulous work and you won't be disappointed.  Don't get too far ahead of yourself.  Though I wish I could explain the whole process in a way that hasn't been explained or linked to already that will help you KNOW that this is gonna work, it really is a process that you have to stitch out a few times for yourself to completely understand.  Believe me, it works!  Even if it doesn't stitch in the order that I think it should sometimes, in the end, it always works out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY!  Where do you live?  I live east of Dallas too!  Though a few hours east!



Oh I believe it will work, I am just a little thrown on when to put the fabric down when there isn't the same outline 3 times. Every example I have seen shows it stiching an outline, then you laying the fabric, then it stiching it on, then you cutting, then it doing the final stitch..... on this design I completly understand how to do the ears and hat, but on other things it is only showing it twice on the pattern. Does it ever stich an extra time that isn't on her layout sheet? (like does the thread color just not change and that is why it doesn't list it 3 times, but really it does stitch it?) 



I have been playing with the machine..... just embroidering DD's name onto her hand towels in her bathroom. I couldn't believe how easy it was. I guess I will just play with the applique on some scrap material.


----------



## jessica52877

NaeNae where are pictures of your room!

GoofyG I expect pictures of the kiddos.

That halloween fabric is the cutest! I have a bit of the purple but go look at what Jeanne made Lily with the other. It was so so cute! It is just really old fabric.

Mirandag - I did my first applique on a piece of felt just so I could figure out what the heck it what I was doing. It was Claire's Wall E. 

When it just stitches out twice you'll stitch, then lay the fabric then it will stitch it down then you cut it. It will come back later on and actually do a nice stitch. I don't have the ones you are speaking of but some of mine are the same way some stitch 2x and some 3x even before doing the final stitch. No idea why but it all works out in the end.


----------



## jham

danicaw said:


> Cool! I had forgotten CarlaC had a skort pattern! Fun!
> Thanks.
> 
> Ok, you guys have to keep me from fabric shopping online.... its dangerous.
> I have a huge list of things I really like but so far haven't purchased... I have will power after all, who knew
> But I thought I would share some of the things I found... for those of you who like to plan ahead.... Disney Halloween prints......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up ....


 
I Love this one!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

DO you keep your on the computer or do you print them out? have you ever had any problems printing them?

I just bought CarlaC's easy fit pants, stripwork jumper, portrait peasant top bundle, the simply sweet top & the Sami dress by Pretty Baby Boutique. I was able to print out the Sami dress but have had a problem with the stripwork jumper - spool subsystem app prolblem and have now spent the past few hours on tech chats trying to fix the problem - still not fixed but have directions to fix it which require me to start up in safe mode and do things that may wipe out my operating system looks like I will be spending the next couple days backing EVERYTHING up before I do this.


----------



## t-beri

jham said:


> I Love this one!



I was looking for this pic!  It's not in the photo bucket?? I LOVE this dress


YCMT patterns:  You will be able to access them from your "library" on YCMT once you log on.  I also save the e-mail in a folder, save it in my documents and on a thumb drive.   I have security issues  Well I keep it in my e-mail b/c sometimes i'm sewing at my moms or MIL's where my computer isn't ALSO if I am at the store and I forgot to write down yardage then I can pull it up on my blackberry and see.


----------



## *Toadstool*

MouseTriper said:


> *If you can , please, please say a prayer for our family*.  I am not allowed to discuss what is going on right now but I am in tears and need some major prayers. Please.   I am very emotional right now and do not know how much more I can take.  I know I haven't met most of you but I feel like I know all of you and I know you care. Thank you.


 Hope you are okay.



mom2prettyprincess said:


> I know this is kind of a silly question...but I was just trying to get an idea of what state everyone was from?  Thanks.


I'm from Louisiana. I live about an hour south of New Orleans, and about 20 minutes from the beach/gulf of mexico. My hubby is from Tyler, TX. We lived there for a while before we moved here. I met him online. 


twob4him said:


> I think I have posted this embroidery machine before but check her out:
> 
> http://www.babylock.com/embroidery/ellure-plus/
> 
> I think this one runs around $1000 or maybe $1200???? If I gathered a group of us who would be willing to buy it (like 5 or 6 or more of us), do you think the dealer would discount it for all of us....like down to $800???? I mean, the economy how it is, I can't imagine business is exactly booming right now???
> 
> What do you think and are you interested? Maybe PM me if so!


 That's a great machine. I'm not interested. I am about to spend about double of that on a serger.  Plus I already have an embroidery machine. My next embroidery/sewing combo will be a Viking though.



my*2*angels said:


> And one last pic because they are just tooo cute:


Your girls are adorable. I  the curls!



princessmom29 said:


> Ok, here is my alice version of the precious dress:


Cute! Definitely looks like Alice!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> has anyone tried this dress yet? I saw it on YCMT and am going to try if for DD3 with Einsteins fabric. She really liked the pics they had up. Does anyone have pics, if they tried it?
> 
> Or does anyone have pics of Einsteins outfits?


Haven't tried that dress. I will post my Little Einsteins Feliz. I never did post close ups of it. I think it is my favorite dress I have made in the past couple of years.



jessesgirl said:


> Ok so I have been sewing on and off for a while but I normally only do about 5 easy to moderate projects a year. You have all really inspired me ! I think I am going to use up my entire stash making things for my little one, I would love to make my big girl a few things but she says she is "too old" to have "mommy" sew for her .. yet she lets me make her hair bows LOL. Anywho I have a few little questions .. First does anyone have a Brother SE270D sewing/embroidery combo? If so do you have problems with it? I seem to have nothing but problems with mine and I am starting to think I need to take it and have it looked at. And lastly how in the world do you do all the applique with the characters? It looks like they are done on an embroidery machine but how do you get all the differnt fabrics in there? Are there any sites that could help me learn that ? I don't even know how to applique but I would love to make some princess appliques to put on our vacation outfits!


I know alot of people have trouble with this machine. I hate to say it, but you get what you pay for. This machine is made very cheaply in China. It isn't even made where the other Brother high end machines are made. Most people I know that got this machine ended up upgrading soon after they got this one. If you are looking for an embroidery machine I would recommend the Brother PE700 or PE700D or anything in that area. It is an embroidery only machine, and I have had mine for about 2 years. I did alot of research on these machines, and am very happy with it. I think you can get a PE700 for around 500 dollars now probably.


Adi12982 said:


> Here is a website I heard about on here that has a bunch of Alice embroidery/appliqués: http://stitchontime.com/osc/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=Alice&x=0&y=0


awww.. how exciting getting to see monkey! 
I did find the ones on stitch on time, but I wanted a full Alice and not just a bust.. same with some of the other characters. I ended up doing it freehand. I'm not thrilled with it, but it is okay. I am having touble figuring out how to do the skirt part, but will ask for help later. 



danicaw said:


> Prayers for you family.
> and to Sally. Praying for her tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> and a pair of cropped pants for DD from the stretch denim I got from the remnant rack. I added some decorative cording..or what ever you want to call it. I think it turned out pretty cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I might be addicted to that Easy Fit pattern.


Those are super cute!



disneylovinfamily said:


> PA about an hour noth of Baltimore, MD (where I grew up)
> 
> 
> 
> You are in my prayers honi!  Hugs to you


Did you get my email? I need your help trying to figure out how to CASE your Alice dress! 



princessmom29 said:


> Hi guys. I am so excited!! I just ran out to get a few odds and ends and went by the local sewing shop. They just had a used futura come in and it looks like I may be able to get it! She is working up a price for me, and it needs a new presser foot, but I really hope it works out. I have wanted an embroidery machine for sooo long, and just couldn't justify the expense.


I have heard that is a great machine. I know several ladies who have Futuras and love them.




mirandag819 said:


> Oh I believe it will work, I am just a little thrown on when to put the fabric down when there isn't the same outline 3 times. Every example I have seen shows it stiching an outline, then you laying the fabric, then it stiching it on, then you cutting, then it doing the final stitch..... on this design I completly understand how to do the ears and hat, but on other things it is only showing it twice on the pattern. Does it ever stich an extra time that isn't on her layout sheet? (like does the thread color just not change and that is why it doesn't list it 3 times, but really it does stitch it?)
> 
> 
> 
> I have been playing with the machine..... just embroidering DD's name onto her hand towels in her bathroom. I couldn't believe how easy it was. I guess I will just play with the applique on some scrap material.


If it has 3 lines of stitching one would be the placement stitch, next would be the stich where you put your fabric and it stitches that down, next would be the tackdown stitch. Most designs have a tackdown stitch. It just helps the fabric stay in place until your final stitch is done. Sometimes it won't have a tackdown stitch if the final step has the tackdown stitches in that step.. they wil usually be zig zag or some sort of pattern like that. Some just use a straight stitch. I use a zig zag underlay stitch when I digitize. www.sewforum.com is a great site for embroidery questions. There is a whole section of the forum there for embroidery stuff. Lots of free designs posted there as well. HTH!


----------



## NaeNae

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> DO you keep your on the computer or do you print them out? have you ever had any problems printing them?
> 
> I just bought CarlaC's easy fit pants, stripwork jumper, portrait peasant top bundle, the simply sweet top & the Sami dress by Pretty Baby Boutique. I was able to print out the Sami dress but have had a problem with the stripwork jumper - spool subsystem app prolblem and have now spent the past few hours on tech chats trying to fix the problem - still not fixed but have directions to fix it which require me to start up in safe mode and do things that may wipe out my operating system looks like I will be spending the next couple days backing EVERYTHING up before I do this.



I had that same problem when I tried to buy a new printer.  Everytime I tried to print the pattern I got the spooler subsystem error.  It turned out to be a problem with the printer.  It seems that in order to work with Vista it competes with adobe.  I ended up taking the printer back and went back to my old printer.  No problems printing now.  My SIL who works with computers said it had something to do with a programing conflict between Vista and Adobe companies.  My old printer is prior to Vista so there have been no problems.


----------



## NaeNae

jessica52877 said:


> NaeNae where are pictures of your room!
> .



I'll take pictures when I finally get it finished.    I still have a pile of stuff I'm trying to find a home for.  My husband put new laminate flooring down, it turned out so pretty.  My chair rolls around the room so easy now.  I hated being on carpet in the old room.


----------



## mirandag819

jessica52877 said:


> NaeNae where are pictures of your room!
> 
> GoofyG I expect pictures of the kiddos.
> 
> That halloween fabric is the cutest! I have a bit of the purple but go look at what Jeanne made Lily with the other. It was so so cute! It is just really old fabric.
> 
> Mirandag - I did my first applique on a piece of felt just so I could figure out what the heck it what I was doing. It was Claire's Wall E.
> 
> When it just stitches out twice you'll stitch, then lay the fabric then it will stitch it down then you cut it. It will come back later on and actually do a nice stitch. I don't have the ones you are speaking of but some of mine are the same way some stitch 2x and some 3x even before doing the final stitch. No idea why but it all works out in the end.



Okay that make sense now..... I am doing the normal same first 2 steps, the third step will happen later.... and I can see that now on the pattern, I guess where the final is lots of things combined I couldn't spot that until you explained it that way. 

Thanks! I'm off to play with it now!


----------



## revrob

mirandag819 said:


> Oh I believe it will work, I am just a little thrown on when to put the fabric down when there isn't the same outline 3 times. Every example I have seen shows it stiching an outline, then you laying the fabric, then it stiching it on, then you cutting, then it doing the final stitch..... on this design I completly understand how to do the ears and hat, but on other things it is only showing it twice on the pattern. Does it ever stich an extra time that isn't on her layout sheet? (like does the thread color just not change and that is why it doesn't list it 3 times, but really it does stitch it?)
> 
> I have been playing with the machine..... just embroidering DD's name onto her hand towels in her bathroom. I couldn't believe how easy it was. I guess I will just play with the applique on some scrap material.





jessica52877 said:


> NaeNae where are pictures of your room!
> 
> GoofyG I expect pictures of the kiddos.
> 
> That halloween fabric is the cutest! I have a bit of the purple but go look at what Jeanne made Lily with the other. It was so so cute! It is just really old fabric.
> 
> Mirandag - I did my first applique on a piece of felt just so I could figure out what the heck it what I was doing. It was Claire's Wall E.
> 
> When it just stitches out twice you'll stitch, then lay the fabric then it will stitch it down then you cut it. It will come back later on and actually do a nice stitch. I don't have the ones you are speaking of but some of mine are the same way some stitch 2x and some 3x even before doing the final stitch. No idea why but it all works out in the end.



Yea, what she said!  It will stitch, you lay the fabric, it stitches, you cut and then move on.  It will come back in the end and do a satin stich in the end.  The design WILL stop and let you change threads before each section, and you'll need to watch the design closeley so you'll know which section is going to stitch next so you'll know which fabric to lay down next.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

NaeNae said:


> I had that same problem when I tried to buy a new printer.  Everytime I tried to print the pattern I got the spooler subsystem error.  It turned out to be a problem with the printer.  It seems that in order to work with Vista it competes with adobe.  I ended up taking the printer back and went back to my old printer.  No problems printing now.  My SIL who works with computers said it had something to do with a programing conflict between Vista and Adobe companies.  My old printer is prior to Vista so there have been no problems.



I don't have Vista - I have windows XP - it is printing ok now off the web or test pages - I have to try the pattern again though - I really don't want to have to go into the registry and edit that.


----------



## DisneyMOM09

Wow, just had to catch up on 10 pages. Been a busy week around here, first DH sprained his foot and now Dd2 is running a fever! AArrgghh! Just wanted to stop in and say I am including those of you in need of prayers in mine. 
Oh and I am a Mississippi girl! Just north of Gulfport,MS.


----------



## NaeNae

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I don't have Vista - I have windows XP - it is printing ok now off the web or test pages - I have to try the pattern again though - I really don't want to have to go into the registry and edit that.



I don't have Vista either.  I have Windows XP also.  It's a programing problem with the printer.  It has to do with the printer being able to work with Vista and Windows.


----------



## minnie2

I know a few of you have made that newsboy/page boy hat from YCMT.  You also have said you have had sizing issues with it.  
Well I measured Nikki's head and it measures 20 inches which shows she should be the size large since the hat is 21 inches.  BUT she has a pageboy hat that she wears (that I didn't make it was bought at Justice) and I decided to measure the band and the band on that one is 23 inches which is the size of the XLarge pattern.  Which should I do?


----------



## CampbellScot

Hey all!!
Just wanted to say thanks so much for the prayers and good thoughts for Sally's surgery!

She came through the surgery like a soldier. Poor baby, lots more swelling this time but the surgeon got everything. She's in pain and just as grumpy as all get out, but she woke right up from the anesthesia. She's on her way to grandma's to convalesce! 

thanks again for all the prayers. I know they helped!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

UGGGGG.....lost another multi-quote......

Prayers for Sally-hope things when well today!

Beth-your family is in my prayers.

Someone posted some really cute PJ pants and denim capris!

Heather-hope you're feeling better soon!





DisneyMOM09 said:


> Wow, just had to catch up on 10 pages. Been a busy week around here, first DH sprained his foot and now Dd2 is running a fever! AArrgghh! Just wanted to stop in and say I am including those of you in need of prayers in mine.
> Oh and I am a Mississippi girl! Just north of Gulfport,MS.


Hope they both feel better soon!


----------



## 3goofyboys

mom2prettyprincess said:


> I know this is kind of a silly question...but I was just trying to get an idea of what state everyone was from?  Thanks.


I'm from Northern Colorado, about an hour north of Denver, about 45 minutes south of Wyoming.  



CampbellScot said:


> I'm always around...just in lurker mode these days!!
> 
> Okay Disboutiquers...I have a quick request for prayers/good thoughts! My little step daughter is having surgery tomorrow,(Thursday), at 12:30pm East Coast time. It's nothing real big or life threatening but she is having general anesthesia and that always makes me nervous. She's having a cyst like thing removed from an area above her upper lip. You can't see it at all when you look at her, but it causes her to bite her lip a lot. We were told it should come out. She had surgery to have this thing removed for the second time last week. The first time she had this done two years ago the doctor doing it had no business doing that kind of surgery. At all. He admits this. He's not a surgeon. He said it was a quick in office "procedure". Not so much. He made a terrible mess of it, Sally had a post op infection and he didn't get all of it. We went to a plastic surgeon for this go round b/c the cyst had grown back. Apparently it's a very tricky little thing to get out. After the pathology report came back last week the surgeon discovered he didn't get all of it b/c some of the cyst was in the facial muscle. This makes the surgery much more complicated and poor Sally will have quite a bit more pain in recovery.
> 
> anyhow...I would appreciate any good thoughts and/or prayers. I love this little girl so much and it kills me that she is having to go through this a third time. My biggest prayer will be that the surgeon will get EVERYTHING and we can leave this behind us for good. This is a heck of a way for Sally to end her spring break, but she is being such a little soldier.
> 
> Thanks everyone. Much appreciated!


Glad to hear surgery went well.  Prayers for a speedy recovery!  I have to tell you that I thought of Sally today when my 3 year old informed another child at the museum that she needed to get back on the correct side of the barrier and that those things were not for touching.  He doesn't tolerate rule breakers either!



MouseTriper said:


> *If you can , please, please say a prayer for our family*.  I am not allowed to discuss what is going on right now but I am in tears and need some major prayers. Please.   I am very emotional right now and do not know how much more I can take.  I know I haven't met most of you but I feel like I know all of you and I know you care. Thank you.


Prayers and positive thoughts to you!



t-beri said:


> It is too late for me to be up!!!  I was like "OK, what???"   it took me a minute to realize that you meant OK....L-A-H-O-M-A            I'm such a dork.


Ha, I thought this too!  I was thinking, Ok, what state are you from?



danicaw said:


> I have been sewing today... I love it when that happens
> Two pairs of pj pants for DS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flannel is super soft. I want some for myself...maybe not the same prints
> 
> and a pair of cropped pants for DD from the stretch denim I got from the remnant rack. I added some decorative cording..or what ever you want to call it. I think it turned out pretty cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I might be addicted to that Easy Fit pattern.


I have that same pirate flannel to make pjs for my boys.  I'm addicted to the easy fit pants as well.  They are so EASY!



danicaw said:


> Ok, you guys have to keep me from fabric shopping online.... its dangerous.
> I have a huge list of things I really like but so far haven't purchased... I have will power after all, who knew
> But I thought I would share some of the things I found... for those of you who like to plan ahead.... Disney Halloween prints......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one other....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the prices aren't as low as I would hope considering its not halloween, but I haven't seen these prints before so maybe they are rare?
> Oh, all at gotfabric dot com, under themes, holiday prints.
> 
> They also have some Monsters Inc flannel that is really tempting me. And I am a sucker for Hawaiian prints so this site is a fav for me.
> Ok, I will stop dragging you all down the path of online fabric shopping. Thanks for humoring me.


Cute, cute fabric!



phins_jazy said:


> Amarillo, Tx here.  Way up in the panhandle.
> 
> I haven't gotten any sewing done today.  I took all 3 girls to the dentist this morning.  I'm wiped out!  I have a real fear of dentists so it's especially hard for me to go.  Bleh!


I am terrified of the dentist.  I have to take Isaac sometime soon and I'm not looking forward to it at all.  Thankfully he is super mellow so I know he won't melt down, because if he did, I might lose it!


----------



## sweetstitches

jessesgirl said:


> I am in Texas just east of Dallas
> I am preggers too ! ") I am due in November. went to the dr yesterday to hear the heart beat and he could not find it (scared me to death!) So we did a sono and the baby was just dancing and moving around. It was too cute !



I'm so glad that everything is okay!!!


I'm trying not to be jealous of all you preggos.




The picture that t-beri posted with the little girl with the orange Minnie.  How do you all know how to coordinate?  I've never seen Minnie in orange before.  How do so many of you know exactly how the characters are going to be dressed for your trips?





CampbellScot said:


> Hey all!!
> Just wanted to say thanks so much for the prayers and good thoughts for Sally's surgery!
> 
> She came through the surgery like a soldier. Poor baby, lots more swelling this time but the surgeon got everything. She's in pain and just as grumpy as all get out, but she woke right up from the anesthesia. She's on her way to grandma's to convalesce!
> 
> thanks again for all the prayers. I know they helped!!




I'm so glad that the surgery was successful.  Praying for a quick recovery.

After reading here for a couple of days again I am, 1) dying for a sewing day--I was hoping I was going to get enough done today that I could sew tomorrow, but I didn't make much progress after all   

and 2) I'm dying to go back to Disney, and I talked to DH about it, but I really don't think it's in the budget his year


----------



## Adi12982

sweetstitches said:


> I'm trying not to be jealous of all you preggos.



SORRY!!   But you do have four wonderful blessings, right   You can share your mommy tips with us first timers and it will be very appriciated.  I don't ever want to make you feel bad!


----------



## jham

minnie2 said:


> I know a few of you have made that newsboy/page boy hat from YCMT. You also have said you have had sizing issues with it.
> Well I measured Nikki's head and it measures 20 inches which shows she should be the size large since the hat is 21 inches. BUT she has a pageboy hat that she wears (that I didn't make it was bought at Justice) and I decided to measure the band and the band on that one is 23 inches which is the size of the XLarge pattern. Which should I do?


 
Marlo, I think the pattern says to measure the head of the child but that doesn't mean it's the size the hat is intended to be.  I've made maybe 5 or 6 of those and the problem with the sizing had nothing to do with which pattern size I used.  On the seams to connect the triangle pieces if you vary even a millimeter on each seam, the whole hat is a different size.  I've taken to sewing the top part, erring on the large side, and putting that on a head to see how it's coming out, then if it is too big, I just take in the bottom part of my seams a tiny bit (like where the band goes around).  Did that make any sense?  



CampbellScot said:


> Hey all!!
> Just wanted to say thanks so much for the prayers and good thoughts for Sally's surgery!
> 
> She came through the surgery like a soldier. Poor baby, lots more swelling this time but the surgeon got everything. She's in pain and just as grumpy as all get out, but she woke right up from the anesthesia. She's on her way to grandma's to convalesce!
> 
> thanks again for all the prayers. I know they helped!!


 
Yay Sally!  I'm glad they got it all out and she woke up quick from the anesthesia!  I'm sure grandma will spoil her!


----------



## minnie2

jham said:


> Marlo, I think the pattern says to measure the head of the child but that doesn't mean it's the size the hat is intended to be.  I've made maybe 5 or 6 of those and the problem with the sizing had nothing to do with which pattern size I used.  On the seams to connect the triangle pieces if you vary even a millimeter on each seam, the whole hat is a different size.  I've taken to sewing the top part, erring on the large side, and putting that on a head to see how it's coming out, then if it is too big, I just take in the bottom part of my seams a tiny bit (like where the band goes around).  Did that make any sense?
> 
> 
> 
> Yay Sally!  I'm glad they got it all out and she woke up quick from the anesthesia!  I'm sure grandma will spoil her!


Thanks!  I get what youa re say and it sounds easy enough to fix if it is too big but with a head measurement on 20 should I make a large or an extra large.....  I love how cute this hat is but I am scared to make it!


----------



## jham

danicaw said:


> Prayers for you family.
> and to Sally. Praying for her tomorrow.
> and a pair of cropped pants for DD from the stretch denim I got from the remnant rack. I added some decorative cording..or what ever you want to call it. I think it turned out pretty cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I might be addicted to that Easy Fit pattern.


 
I made Lily a pair of pants a couple of days ago and they look exactly like this!  Except for the cute trim.  Lils are plain.


----------



## jham

minnie2 said:


> Thanks! I get what youa re say and it sounds easy enough to fix if it is too big but with a head measurement on 20 should I make a large or an extra large..... I love how cute this hat is but I am scared to make it!


 
I think, and I could be wrong but I'm too lazy to go research it, I did a large for Marenna and her head measured 19 1/2". I put a piece of elastic in the back of the band and it was still a teeny bit big I think (I tried it on Lily who has the same size head).  So what I'm saying here is you'd probably be fine with the large.  Just make sure you don't make your seam allowance too big.  It is much easier to take it in than let it out. (before you put the band on)


----------



## jham

Oh, and since I've come out of lurkdom, YAY for my new Ticker!  I'm going to Disneyland!  With Heathersue!!! and we will have at least as much fun as all you going to Disneyworld in October!  It will be a bicoastal meet!


----------



## pixiefrnd

Wow, you are all talkative this week, I was just on here and had to catch up by 10 pages.


Ok Ladies and Tom, I know I am new on here but I need some serious help, I am having a freak out moment  My husband called from work today and told me to figure out how soon we can go to Disney cause he needs a vacation.  First you don't need to tell me twice but we leave on May 9th, yes that is 23 days away! What customs do I have time to do?? Need ideas for things that don't take too long to complete.  I have 2 girls 12 and 7.  Any and all suggestions needed, Thanks!

Prayers to all who need them, Beth I hope all is OK.

To Jessesgirl:  I have the same machine and haven't had any major issues, I dropped it soon after I got it and it seems to work better now, go figure.  What problem are you having? My sil has the same machine and the only thing she has had a problem with is she had to fix the threader.  I know other people hate it, but it works for now.  After considering upgrading in order to do 5x7 I have decided to wait until I can get the Pr620, since I love doing embroidery that seems to make more sense for me.

I am from MD.  About 1 hour northeast of Baltimore close to the Chesapeake Bay.  Don't remember who else said they are from Balto., hey hon what part? I grew up in Parkville area.


----------



## danicaw

jham said:


> I Love this one!



Oh Cute! I love the orange with it!



CampbellScot said:


> Hey all!!
> Just wanted to say thanks so much for the prayers and good thoughts for Sally's surgery!
> 
> She came through the surgery like a soldier. Poor baby, lots more swelling this time but the surgeon got everything. She's in pain and just as grumpy as all get out, but she woke right up from the anesthesia. She's on her way to grandma's to convalesce!
> 
> thanks again for all the prayers. I know they helped!!



We will keep her in our prayers. Glad it went well. 



jham said:


> I made Lily a pair of pants a couple of days ago and they look exactly like this!  Except for the cute trim.  Lils are plain.



Cool! Hey I have extra trim if you want it


----------



## jham

pixiefrnd said:


> Wow, you are all talkative this week, I was just on here and had to catch up by 10 pages.
> 
> 
> Ok Ladies and Tom, I know I am new on here but I need some serious help, I am having a freak out moment  My husband called from work today and told me to figure out how soon we can go to Disney cause he needs a vacation. First you don't need to tell me twice but we leave on May 9th, yes that is 23 days away! What customs do I have time to do?? Need ideas for things that don't take too long to complete. I have 2 girls 12 and 7. Any and all suggestions needed, Thanks!
> 
> Prayers to all who need them, Beth I hope all is OK.
> 
> To Jessesgirl: I have the same machine and haven't had any major issues, I dropped it soon after I got it and it seems to work better now, go figure. What problem are you having? My sil has the same machine and the only thing she has had a problem with is she had to fix the threader. I know other people hate it, but it works for now. After considering upgrading in order to do 5x7 I have decided to wait until I can get the Pr620, since I love doing embroidery that seems to make more sense for me.
> 
> I am from MD. About 1 hour northeast of Baltimore close to the Chesapeake Bay. Don't remember who else said they are from Balto., hey hon what part? I grew up in Parkville area.


 
if you click on any of my TRs and check out my older DDs customs, hers are usually quick and simple, skirts and capris with matching tees.


----------



## jessica52877

NaeNae said:


> I'll take pictures when I finally get it finished.    I still have a pile of stuff I'm trying to find a home for.  My husband put new laminate flooring down, it turned out so pretty.  My chair rolls around the room so easy now.  I hated being on carpet in the old room.



We don't mind the pile of misfits! We have been waiting a LONG time for pictures! 



sweetstitches said:


> The picture that t-beri posted with the little girl with the orange Minnie.  How do you all know how to coordinate?  I've never seen Minnie in orange before.  How do so many of you know exactly how the characters are going to be dressed for your trips?



That was at Disneyland and they seem to go all out for the holidays! I LOVED DL in October! Oh no! Why am I typing that! I am NOT going to DL! I am NOT going to DL! I'll just keep repeating it!



jham said:


> if you click on any of my TRs and check out my older DDs customs, hers are usually quick and simple, skirts and capris with matching tees.



Jeanne's are the cutest! ALWAYS! I think little Lily has alot to do with it and the fact that they are at DL!

I am NOT going to DL! I am NOT going to DL!


----------



## jessica52877

I feel so bad. Dallas is in the other room crying because he'll NEVER get to see Disney Channel again! See what cable does to kids! The darn kid only watched 1 show a day and didn't even always choose a show on that channel.

Over 1/2 our channels are gone saying we need a digital box. I have no idea why either! We are hooked up with cable for this exact reason! I finally gave in in December!


----------



## livndisney

jessica52877 said:


> That was at Disneyland and they seem to go all out for the holidays! I LOVED DL in October! Oh no! Why am I typing that! I am NOT going to DL! I am NOT going to DL! I'll just keep repeating it!
> 
> 
> 
> Jeanne's are the cutest! ALWAYS! I think little Lily has alot to do with it and the fact that they are at DL!
> 
> I am NOT going to DL! I am NOT going to DL!



But you ARE going to WDW, you ARE going to WDW........


----------



## jham




----------



## Tnkrbelle565

jessica52877 said:


> I feel so bad. Dallas is in the other room crying because he'll NEVER get to see Disney Channel again! See what cable does to kids! The darn kid only watched 1 show a day and didn't even always choose a show on that channel.
> 
> Over 1/2 our channels are gone saying we need a digital box. I have no idea why either! We are hooked up with cable for this exact reason! I finally gave in in December!





What is your cable company saying???


----------



## SallyfromDE

mom2prettyprincess said:


> I know this is kind of a silly question...but I was just trying to get an idea of what state everyone was from?  Thanks.



Delaware. About a half hour drive to Philadelphia. Home to our new VP, Joe Biden.


----------



## ibesue

CampbellScot said:


> Hey all!!
> Just wanted to say thanks so much for the prayers and good thoughts for Sally's surgery!
> 
> She came through the surgery like a soldier. Poor baby, lots more swelling this time but the surgeon got everything. She's in pain and just as grumpy as all get out, but she woke right up from the anesthesia. She's on her way to grandma's to convalesce!
> 
> thanks again for all the prayers. I know they helped!!



I hope Grandma spoils her rotten and that they got it all.  



jham said:


> Oh, and since I've come out of lurkdom, YAY for my new Ticker!  I'm going to Disneyland!  With Heathersue!!! and we will have at least as much fun as all you going to Disneyworld in October!  It will be a bicoastal meet!



Can I come meet up with you guys???????



jessica52877 said:


> That was at Disneyland and they seem to go all out for the holidays! I LOVED DL in October! Oh no! Why am I typing that! I am NOT going to DL! I am NOT going to DL! I'll just keep repeating it!
> 
> 
> 
> I am NOT going to DL! I am NOT going to DL!



You need to come to Disneyland, you need to come to Disneyland.....


So we are going to see a live show of the Wizard of Oz for Mothers day.  Anyone have any ideas/pictures of customs???


----------



## sohappy

jessica52877 said:


> We don't mind the pile of misfits! We have been waiting a LONG time for pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> That was at Disneyland and they seem to go all out for the holidays! I LOVED DL in October! Oh no! Why am I typing that! I am NOT going to DL! I am NOT going to DL! I'll just keep repeating it!
> 
> 
> 
> Jeanne's are the cutest! ALWAYS! I think little Lily has alot to do with it and the fact that they are at DL!
> 
> I am NOT going to DL! I am NOT going to DL!





livndisney said:


> But you ARE going to WDW, you ARE going to WDW........




That's right, you ARE NOT going to Disneyland- you are coming to DisneyWORLD so Dallas can play with Jackson and Cooper.

Oh, and we are in Arkansas, Little Rock, to be exact.  Wendy (100AcrePrincess) is in one of the suburbs here too.


----------



## jham

ibesue said:


> Can I come meet up with you guys???????


 
Definitely!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

CampbellScot said:


> I'm always around...just in lurker mode these days!!
> 
> Okay Disboutiquers...I have a quick request for prayers/good thoughts! My little step daughter is having surgery tomorrow,(Thursday), at 12:30pm East Coast time. It's nothing real big or life threatening but she is having general anesthesia and that always makes me nervous. She's having a cyst like thing removed from an area above her upper lip. You can't see it at all when you look at her, but it causes her to bite her lip a lot. We were told it should come out. She had surgery to have this thing removed for the second time last week. The first time she had this done two years ago the doctor doing it had no business doing that kind of surgery. At all. He admits this. He's not a surgeon. He said it was a quick in office "procedure". Not so much. He made a terrible mess of it, Sally had a post op infection and he didn't get all of it. We went to a plastic surgeon for this go round b/c the cyst had grown back. Apparently it's a very tricky little thing to get out. After the pathology report came back last week the surgeon discovered he didn't get all of it b/c some of the cyst was in the facial muscle. This makes the surgery much more complicated and poor Sally will have quite a bit more pain in recovery.
> 
> anyhow...I would appreciate any good thoughts and/or prayers. I love this little girl so much and it kills me that she is having to go through this a third time. My biggest prayer will be that the surgeon will get EVERYTHING and we can leave this behind us for good. This is a heck of a way for Sally to end her spring break, but she is being such a little soldier.
> 
> Thanks everyone. Much appreciated!



Prayers being said!!!! 



karenTX said:


> Please don't say that!!! It's 40 weeks for a very good reason!! Take it from someone who knows too well. Sorry, I don't mean to get onto you, I know you're sore and tired but this makes me so sad to hear stuff like this.



Please keep in mind we all have our own experiences and I have been at the other end of hte spectrum of never starting labor and then being told my baby's not responding/heart rate isn't good and in fetal distress. 37 weeks is considered full term and my midwives have already instructed me to try natural induction methods at that time. I am sorry you had a negative experience with going very early, but I am not looking for anything that would put my baby in jepordy.


MouseTripper- I dont know what's going on, but I will absolutely be praying for you!!!!

HeatherSue- Hope you can fight off your cold!

I have to run, dinner is ready and I know there are others I wanted to post.


Oh- and I love ALICE!!!!!!! I knew it the moment I saw it! (you could go shorter, but only if you wanted to- it looks like Alice now- NICE JOB!!!)


----------



## jessica52877

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> What is your cable company saying???



I haven't called. Not high on my to do list. I am just puzzled over it. I assumed they got alot of calls today. 

Poor Dallas. Such a rough night for a 6 yr old. I just mentioned going to the zoo on monday and the poor kid thought we were going to the San Diego Zoo and got all excited! 

What kid thinks SD when their mother says zoo??? Obviously he has had a bit much in his life! To have a childhood like his!


----------



## livndisney

sohappy said:


> That's right, you ARE NOT going to Disneyland- you are coming to DisneyWORLD so Dallas can play with Jackson and Cooper.
> 
> Oh, and we are in Arkansas, Little Rock, to be exact.  Wendy (100AcrePrincess) is in one of the suburbs here too.



Stacey!!!!!

Hello!!!! Stranger! How are you?


----------



## desparatelydisney

Re: Where are you from

I am in northeastern NC - 1 hour west of the outer banks and 1.5 hours south of Hampton Roads.


----------



## desparatelydisney

pixiefrnd said:


> First you don't need to tell me twice but we leave on May 9th, yes that is 23 days away!



Pixiefrnd, we leave on May 9 too!  Where are you staying?  We check in to BCV on May 9 and then VWL on May 11.  I have promised DD4 a little mermaid costume for Princess Storybook breakfast & I haven't even bought the fabric yet


----------



## jham

jessica52877 said:


> I haven't called. Not high on my to do list. I am just puzzled over it. I assumed they got alot of calls today.
> 
> Poor Dallas. Such a rough night for a 6 yr old. I just mentioned going to the zoo on monday and the poor kid thought we were going to the San Diego Zoo and got all excited!
> 
> What kid thinks SD when their mother says zoo??? Obviously he has had a bit much in his life! To have a childhood like his!


 
That's hilarious!  Love that Dallas and his good life!


----------



## sohappy

livndisney said:


> Stacey!!!!!
> 
> Hello!!!! Stranger! How are you?



Unforch I am a terrible lurker.  I want to post more (I have been sending vibes to those in need, loving on all of the gorgeous stuff posted, etc), my schedule is just INSANE.  I work about 70 hours a week, and I am a single mom, so there are lots of things I neglect (laundry, the dishes. . .see a pattern?).  No really, I am always checking in, just not posting enough.

Did you see the pics I posted?  I have some great ones of Morgan!  she is such a ray of sunshine!!!


----------



## danicaw

Oh dear.... Anyone like banana bread.....

http://www.copykatchat.com/showpost.php?p=156048&postcount=2

I just tried this recipe, Ymmmm tasty. I don't know if its the cup of butter or two cups of sugar or the 7 bananas... but YUMMMMM.

My DS is a huge fan of the banana bread at Starbucks, but I can only pay 1.75 a slice for so long before I start making my own. 
The recipe I have had for ages... doesn't come close to the moistness of the Starbucks one. This new one is crazy moist and super bananalicious. (can I just make up words?) 

When I first read the recipe I thought she was a bit full of herself... but apparently she has reason to be.... gotta run, oven timer is going off with the second loaf.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

pixiefrnd said:


> Ok Ladies and Tom, I know I am new on here but I need some serious help, I am having a freak out moment  My husband called from work today and told me to figure out how soon we can go to Disney cause he needs a vacation.  First you don't need to tell me twice but we leave on May 9th, yes that is 23 days away! What customs do I have time to do?? Need ideas for things that don't take too long to complete.  I have 2 girls 12 and 7.  Any and all suggestions needed, Thanks!



Yipee!!! I just got done cutting your fabric, packaging it up and will be in the mail tomorrow....get your thinking cap on!!!


----------



## billwendy

disneymomof1 said:


> I am in NJ, about 45 minutes from Philly and 55 minutes from my second favorite place in the world Ocean City.  But apparently according to findyourspot.com I should live in North or South Carolina, because most of the towns it picked for me were in those states.





Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I live in South Jersy - about 45 minutes from Philly and an hour from Wildwood.



I live just a minute south of the Philly Airport - if anyone ever needs to park at my house, let me know!!! I also frequent Ocean City, NJ!!!! My mom has a tiny little place on East Station Road.....we love it there!! I have to go down and get Playland discount tickets this weekend!! 

Does anyone know if that walmart in Jersey still has any fabric left? if so what percent off is it????

I'd LOVE to go to WDW or DL!!!!! Our next trip is Camp Promise - i know for sure I have 1 week off to go, still waiting on word about the 2nd -its so difficult to take time off at my work!!! Keepin my fingers crossed though!!

Prayers to everyone who needs them!!


----------



## Twins+2more

sorry to take up board space, but on a "off topic" 

LINNETTE - did u get my e-mail.  Please just drop me a line and let me know.


----------



## sweetstitches

Adi12982 said:


> SORRY!!   But you do have four wonderful blessings, right   You can share your mommy tips with us first timers and it will be very appriciated.  I don't ever want to make you feel bad!



Oh don't worry about it.

I am very blessed to have my four............just wouldn't mind another one.  I don't think it's in the cards though.


----------



## disneymomof1

billwendy said:


> I live just a minute south of the Philly Airport - if anyone ever needs to park at my house, let me know!!! I also frequent Ocean City, NJ!!!! My mom has a tiny little place on East Station Road.....we love it there!! I have to go down and get Playland discount tickets this weekend!!
> 
> Does anyone know if that walmart in Jersey still has any fabric left? if so what percent off is it????
> 
> I'd LOVE to go to WDW or DL!!!!! Our next trip is Camp Promise - i know for sure I have 1 week off to go, still waiting on word about the 2nd -its so difficult to take time off at my work!!! Keepin my fingers crossed though!!
> 
> Prayers to everyone who needs them!!




Wendy, I will be down in Ocean City this weekend to get my Playland tickets also !!!  I'll keep my eye out for you.  Are you going to the Doo Dah Parade?  We are going, it starts at noon down on 6th(?) and Asbury and then heads up to the boardwalk and ends at the music pier.  Sounds like such a fun parade, 500 bassett hounds dressed up in costumes!!!   Not sure about the Cumberland Mall area Walmart, my guess would be the fabric is now either 50 or 75% off, I believe they will be closing in early to mid May.  Don't forget to check out the little fabric store on Asbury Ave, certainly never much on sale, but so cute with beautiful fabrics.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Here's my Itty Bitty in size newborn- I can't believe how little it is, I put the quarter in the photo to try to give scale. This was sweet and easy, although it took me 3 days (Im so scatter brained!) 
Would you believe today...I couldn't remember which way the fabric fed through my machine. WOW! It was only a moment- but still LOL!!!




I live in the northern part of Fairfield County in Conneticut- I am about an hour from NYC (LaGuardia Airport) and hour from Hartford.


----------



## ibesue

jessica52877 said:


> Poor Dallas. Such a rough night for a 6 yr old. I just mentioned going to the zoo on monday and the poor kid thought we were going to the San Diego Zoo and got all excited!
> 
> What kid thinks SD when their mother says zoo??? Obviously he has had a bit much in his life! To have a childhood like his!



I love the San Diego Zoo!!  We have annual passes there too! 



danicaw said:


> Oh dear.... Anyone like banana bread.....
> 
> http://www.copykatchat.com/showpost.php?p=156048&postcount=2
> 
> I just tried this recipe, Ymmmm tasty. I don't know if its the cup of butter or two cups of sugar or the 7 bananas... but YUMMMMM.



Sounds yummy!  I will have to try that one!



billwendy said:


> I'd LOVE to go to WDW or DL!!!!! Our next trip is Camp Promise - i know for sure I have 1 week off to go, still waiting on word about the 2nd -its so difficult to take time off at my work!!! Keepin my fingers crossed though!!
> 
> Prayers to everyone who needs them!!



disneyland, disneyland, disneyland.....


----------



## ibesue

jham said:


> Definitely!



Wooooo Hooooo!!!!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Here's my Itty Bitty in size newborn- I can't believe how little it is, I put the quarter in the photo to try to give scale. This was sweet and easy, although it took me 3 days (Im so scatter brained!)
> Would you believe today...I couldn't remember which way the fabric fed through my machine. WOW! It was only a moment- but still LOL!!!



So cute and so tiny!  Its hard to remember when they are that small!


----------



## bclydia

Hmmmm, I wonder if I can talk DH into an October trip to Disneyland.....


----------



## MinnieVanMom

3goofyboys said:


> I'm from Northern Colorado, about an hour north of Denver, about 45 minutes south of Wyoming.


Hi Neighbor!  Unfortunately we are on the other side of Wyoming from where you are, all the way to west and in the middle of nowhere.  Really, it is snowing again.  We have had to knock the snow off the dish 2x's already in just a hour.  

I have rode Mary Jane and that area once.  I also rode Steamboat.  You have nice resorts there but I still like Snowbasin the best.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

Hi ladies & Tom....I was just wondering if anyone has ever gone to or even been interested in doing a sewing retreat. I have friends that go and do a scrapbooking retreat 2x's a year and last one they went to they had told me that a sewing group had been in there before them. Just wondering if anyone had ever done this or even if you have ever had interest in one? I would love to do one...but maybe it's just me

I know...I am all questions lately, I did sew some a few things in the last week, but like I said before I lost my camera..and am trying to convience the wonderful boyfriend that we need a new one for our Disney trip...I mean you only go your 1st time once!

And I just realized I have been a disboard member for 1 year now...time sure does fly when you are obsessed with looking at all the awesome stuff that is posted by all of you!


----------



## pixiefrnd

desparatelydisney said:


> Pixiefrnd, we leave on May 9 too!  Where are you staying?  We check in to BCV on May 9 and then VWL on May 11.  I have promised DD4 a little mermaid costume for Princess Storybook breakfast & I haven't even bought the fabric yet



We were not supposed to be going at all but DH is really stressed out at work and needs a break, this is the week we usually go.  This is going to be a low budget trip, he wouldn't agree to where I want to stay so we are at ASMu, got any extra room in your villa, I can sneak out after they fall asleep.
Glad to hear you still have sewing to do also.





mom2prettyprincess said:


> Yipee!!! I just got done cutting your fabric, packaging it up and will be in the mail tomorrow....get your thinking cap on!!!



Thanks, yeah now just to figure out what I can get done in time. I also just signed up for the new Big Give and I have a customer going on a DCL in Sept. so I think I will be busy for awhile. Maybe that will keep me from snackin all day.


----------



## t-beri

jham said:


> Oh, and since I've come out of lurkdom, YAY for my new Ticker!  I'm going to Disneyland!  With Heathersue!!! and we will have at least as much fun as all you going to Disneyworld in October!  It will be a bicoastal meet!






livndisney said:


> But you ARE going to WDW, you ARE going to WDW........





livndisney said:


> Stacey!!!!!
> 
> Hello!!!! Stranger! How are you?



See, Jess...SOMEBODY wants us.


----------



## Flea

froggy33 said:


> And I finally finished a pettiskirt.  I haven't tried it on my daughter yet, but I think it looks really good.  I think on my next one I am going to add just a bit of extra yardage on each tier to make it a teeny bit more full, but I am really pleased with it.  And if I just sit and take the time, it's really pretty easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've ordered a bunch more chiffon and I can't wait to make a few more!  Much better than shelling out $60!!
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Gorgeous  I love the pink I couldn't find a light pink in New Zealand but thats ok .


----------



## karamat

my*2*angels said:


> Oh my !!!  I am soooo excited!  My outfit got picked as the spotlight in the swak newsletter!!!!  I hope this doesn't sound to braggish, but I was so excited when I checked my email and saw my outfit in the newsletter!
> 
> Mindy


I just read my newsletter today and my first thought (other than how stinkin' cute it is) was "I know that outfit"!  Congrats!!



jessica52877 said:


> Oh, and I am in Georgia, northeast of Atlanta a bit.
> 
> Not enough to be out of the hustle and bustle of it and I have no idea how we aren't. We kept moving further out but it just keeps following us!


Ha Ha Ha... I know what you mean.  When we moved to the Houston area in 1981, we were in the FAR REACHES of the 'burbs.  As a girl scout we used to have a summer day camp on some farm land even further out.  And now... that farm land is a Master Planned Community (and I live even further away from town than that).  I read somewhere that the square milage of the Houston Metro Area is larger than the state of Delaware.



revrob said:


> Though I wish I could explain the whole process in a way that hasn't been explained or linked to already that will help you KNOW that this is gonna work, it really is a process that you have to stitch out a few times for yourself to completely understand.  Believe me, it works!  Even if it doesn't stitch in the order that I think it should sometimes, in the end, it always works out.



Yeah - the first time I tried ME applique I just couldn't wrap my head around the process.  But I sat down with some scrap fabric and watched the machine do its thing... Actually seeing all the steps made it clear and my next test stitch came out perfect.



mom2prettyprincess said:


> Hi ladies & Tom....I was just wondering if anyone has ever gone to or even been interested in doing a sewing retreat. I have friends that go and do a scrapbooking retreat 2x's a year and last one they went to they had told me that a sewing group had been in there before them. Just wondering if anyone had ever done this or even if you have ever had interest in one? I would love to do one...but maybe it's just me


I just found out that there is an occasional weekend quilters retreat at Lake Conroe (1 - 1.5 hours from me).  It sounds like a good deal - $175 for 3 days with meals included.  You can even come 2 days early for an extra $42.50 a day.  I'm thinking about signing up for their October dates.

I'm going to look at a Long Arm Quilting Machine tomorrow!!  I've had so much fun playing with my mom's machine that I'm thinking about getting one of my own.


----------



## KARAJ

Hello all, I have been lurking the DIS boards for about a month now, found it while researching my upcoming trip to WDW, and have read so many of your posts from the Disboutiquers. I just thought that this is the perfect place to have my first post placed since you all seem so wonderful!! I am a SAHM of 3 with DS 5 (almost) DD 3 and DD 9 months. We are a Homeschooling Army family. We are currently at Ft. Bliss Texas in Windy, Dry, El Paso and have been here about 6 months.

I am horrible about how often I have pulled out my sewing machine in the last couple of moves (5 stations in 6 years  ) So I am hoping we stay here long enough to actually unpack all of my stuff, yes I am slow at unpacking! But I am going home to my DM and DMIL On Monday for two weeks, YAH,  so I called and asked if they would help me or at least let me borrow there awesome equipment, so we can get a couple of simple dresses made for our kids first trip to WDW in July. Also at least a pair of shorts for my son. They are also both going to WDW with us and so is my soon to be step-father, My Grandma, My Grandpa, One Niece, My Aunt, and my Step-sister who is a great babysitter (Date Night here I come!!) So I am thinking if possible maybe simple Grand Gathering shirts or something also.

I hope to start making some clothing for my children and be able to post them here for you all to see and hopefully have some constructive critisicm PLEASE, I am sure I will need all the help I can get.  I have not really sewn anything except patches on uniforms in at least 8 years. And 8 years ago I was not very good and pretty limited to doll stuff, blankets, and pillows/pillowcases. So this will be a new adventure.

Sorry to ramble on but I just wanted to say hi, and introduce myself to a group of people who really seem to be so great together.

Thanks


----------



## billwendy

KARAJ said:


> Hello all, I have been lurking the DIS boards for about a month now, found it while researching my upcoming trip to WDW, and have read so many of your posts from the Disboutiquers. I just thought that this is the perfect place to have my first post placed since you all seem so wonderful!! I am a SAHM of 3 with DS 5 (almost) DD 3 and DD 9 months. We are a Homeschooling Army family. We are currently at Ft. Bliss Texas in Windy, Dry, El Paso and have been here about 6 months.
> 
> I am horrible about how often I have pulled out my sewing machine in the last couple of moves (5 stations in 6 years  ) So I am hoping we stay here long enough to actually unpack all of my stuff, yes I am slow at unpacking! But I am going home to my DM and DMIL On Monday for two weeks, YAH,  so I called and asked if they would help me or at least let me borrow there awesome equipment, so we can get a couple of simple dresses made for our kids first trip to WDW in July. Also at least a pair of shorts for my son. They are also both going to WDW with us and so is my soon to be step-father, My Grandma, My Grandpa, One Niece, My Aunt, and my Step-sister who is a great babysitter (Date Night here I come!!) So I am thinking if possible maybe simple Grand Gathering shirts or something also.
> 
> I hope to start making some clothing for my children and be able to post them here for you all to see and hopefully have some constructive critisicm PLEASE, I am sure I will need all the help I can get.  I have not really sewn anything except patches on uniforms in at least 8 years. And 8 years ago I was not very good and pretty limited to doll stuff, blankets, and pillows/pillowcases. So this will be a new adventure.
> 
> Sorry to ramble on but I just wanted to say hi, and introduce myself to a group of people who really seem to be so great together.
> 
> Thanks



Welcome!! There are some great simple patterns on youcanmakethis.com - the ones written by Carla C are just so clear and easy to read. And its really cool - you buy one pattern and it has all the sizes you need!! Have you gotten any cool fabric yet???


----------



## mrsmiller

Prayers for those in need of them

Beth: : Keep strong , have faith , pray (we are praying with you!!) and leave it in HIS hands:

Michelle::Thank you so much!!! Sent you an email:

April sent you an email too--sorry for the many questions----:

BTW: I am from PR residing in Brooklyn, NY (former parkslopian now in the heights)

Wendy : lets put our mini-meet together for the summer ---maybe Atlantic City

Kim: How is the little princess doing?

I am done with my give sewing (olivia's) first one on time!!!!!

as I am running out of space (room full of fabric) so if anyone would like the princesses tshirt dress(7/8  and  10/12) that I did not use for the give please pm me and it will be in the mail..


----------



## Flea

t-beri said:


> I have been looking for an asian inspired top for the longest and HOW cute is this one????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found it at modkidboutique.com
> 
> I have some red chinese kitten fabric just waiting to be sewn up!!  Of course, I really don't need to buy a new pattern....



Gorgeous  I want this pattern - I've been eyeing up the wrap dress on YCMT but I think I like the "obi" belt on this one  



HeatherSue said:


> I'm really hoping to!  I already booked the hotel for October 7-12.  I just need to find cheap airfaire now!!  I've only been to Disneyland once when I was 17.  I loved it then, but I don't remember much!



Oh darn we will miss you by a week  One day I'll get to disneyworld and I might have a better chance of meeting people in person


----------



## Flea

ibesue said:


> *DISNEYLAND, YOU ARE COMING TO DISNEYLAND?????*  I would so love to meet you when you are here!!!    And I want to meet Flea, and anyone coming to Disneyland!  I have my pass and am always ready to go!!



I'd love to meet you too 


(apologies for the many posts I have 25pages to catch up on so I'm quoting as I go )


----------



## NaeNae

Okay fellow disboutiquers, I need some ideas.  We have tickets to go to the Lion King on Mothers Day.  I need to make a custom for DGD5 to wear to it.  It will be my mother, my daughter, my oldest grandaughter and myself going to it.  I can't wait.  I've always wanted to see it and when I got a pre-buy for tickets from my Disney Visa I jumped at the chance.  Please start throwing the ideas out there please.  I need to get started.  I do have a Lion King embroidery set.  It includes Simba, Nala, Mufasa, Scar, Rafiki, Timon, Pumbaa and Zazu.  TIA


----------



## t-beri

Heather will make you a baby simba outfit for 1.2 million dollars


----------



## billwendy

NaeNae said:


> Okay fellow disboutiquers, I need some ideas.  We have tickets to go to the Lion King on Mothers Day.  I need to make a custom for DGD5 to wear to it.  It will be my mother, my daughter, my oldest grandaughter and myself going to it.  I can't wait.  I've always wanted to see it and when I got a pre-buy for tickets from my Disney Visa I jumped at the chance.  Please start throwing the ideas out there please.  I need to get started.  I do have a Lion King embroidery set.  It includes Simba, Nala, Mufasa, Scar, Rafiki, Timon, Pumbaa and Zazu.  TIA



You will LOVE the show -the music and costumes and stage is just AWESOME!!!!! Maybe a LK vida? or twirl??? I know you will have NO problems at all!!!


----------



## Flea

ibesue said:


> The pettiskirts?  They are so cute, but so much work.  How do you keep the chiffon straight when you cut it??






froggy33 said:


> I use a rotary cutter, a big metal ruler as an edge and a cutting mat and I really have no problem with keeping it straight.  The pettis are nice however, due to all the ruffling, mistakes are really hard to see!



I agree the ruffles hide many faults 

I actually use clips (hair clips not sure what you ladies call them there I always have to explain what things are as we call them different stuff haha)

These things





I find it easier as I'm working with 20metres at a time (because I make 2 at a time)

I just fold it in half and half again - snap the clips on so they don't move and use my quilting ruler and rotary cutter 



jeniamt said:


> I am soooo many pages behind but had to comment... I NEED THAT TUTORIAL!!!  I love your petties!!!  Please share
> 
> Thanks, Jen



 I'm working on it - half is up now I have the pictures just need to get onto the big computer to upload them as the laptop is too slow.

It will be on my new blog www.lostinstash.blogspot.com


----------



## teresajoy

karenTX said:


> Please don't say that!!! It's 40 weeks for a very good reason!! Take it from someone who knows too well. Sorry, I don't mean to get onto you, I know you're sore and tired but this makes me so sad to hear stuff like this.






danicaw said:


> Prayers for you family.
> and to Sally. Praying for her tomorrow. .


Those are all so cute!!!



minnie2 said:


> that is sweet even when she was just born you adored your sister!  I love that!   I didn't realize you where that close to IN.  I think we are about 1.5 for IN.  I wonder how close you are to me!  Maybe this summer we could meet half way if it isn't too bad?



Yes, I've always adored her!!!  

I would love to meet up with you!! Michigan City, IN is about halfway I think. 


my*2*angels said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> I read this to Sydni and she is just beaming! She told me to send you back a letter and tell you thank you and that she got her drivers license at Chuck E Cheese yesterday!



Thanks Sydni!! I will have to have the girls look for that next time they go! 




kpgriffin said:


> I have not posted in awhile but I am checking in each day. I am due July 13. After three girls, age 8, 2, and 1 this is our little boy.  Definately a different experience and a huge surprise. I have just started sewing again and hopefully can post the girls beach outfits sometime this week.
> Congrats to all those expecting. My hubby says that it is the year for boys. It seems that everyone we know is having boys.



That's my Dad's birthday. Congratulations!!! 


HeatherSue said:


> I'm in Southwest Michigan, about 25 minutes from Kalamazoo- Home of American Idol's Matt Giraud!! I'm hoping he'll make it to the finals where they have a big celebration in their home town.  I'll make the kids custom American Idol outfits and get them on tv!
> 
> I thought he was a goner last night- I can't believe the judges saved him!
> -------------------------------
> ---------------------------------
> ---------------------------------
> 
> We have a new WISH family!!!
> 
> I finally got them verified this morning, so you can all go sign up!!!
> 
> Here's the link:
> 
> http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=67871&threadid=609065
> ---------------------------------------
> --------------------------------------
> -----------------------------------



Wow!!!!! We are really close to each other!!! 

And, don't forget about Derek Jeter, he's from Kalamazoo too! 

Yeah another Give!!! 



MinnieVanMom said:


> I wanted ask about the Big gives  I haven't signed up because the little boy died by pulling out his trac.  I know there is no happy endings, they are Wish kids but it really tore at my heart and I am having a problem.  Why is that?  Is it normal?  It is such a good thing to sew for these children and I know the family appreciates what we all do but the pain to know that a little child has died tore me apart.  ???



It's hard, I know.  But, to put a smile on their face is so worth the pain it might cause us. 



snubie said:


> I am here.  I am really far behind.  I have been feeling awful - morning sickness, reflux, headaches, oh my......
> I plan on trying to catch up soon.




Aww, Stacey, I'm sorry you are having so much morning sickness. Hopefully you will be over it before your trip. 


jessesgirl said:


> Sorry I have not learned to do multi quotes yet so I am doing it all in one..
> 
> First all that requested prayers you have mine !
> 
> I am in Texas just east of Dallas
> I am preggers too ! ") I am due in November. went to the dr yesterday to hear the heart beat and he could not find it (scared me to death!) So we did a sono and the baby was just dancing and moving around. It was too cute !



That is frightening when they can't find the heartbeat!! Arminda was my worst for that! I don't know how many times my midwife had to remind me to breathe while she was trying to find her heartbeat! 



MouseTriper said:


> Awww bless your heart.  I didn't work on his BIG GIVE but I followed along and it broke my heart when I heard he passed away.  I don't deal very well with death, especially when it comes to a child's death.  My heart just aches for these children and their families.  I am the one who actually started the very first BIG GIVE on here after I read about the Winkler family losing their precious baby boy Levi.  I did not know them at all but I just could NOT get Levi or his family out of my mind.  The initial outpour and love that went into their BIG GIVE was absolutely amazing.  It blew me away.  The feeling was one I never had before.  I knew I could never take the pain and suffering away from this family but I thought if I could make them or their sweet daughter smile for just one second, it would all be so worth it.  And that is how I think of it when it comes to any of the BIG GIVE'S.  Making a child smile is worth it all, no matter what happens in the end.
> 
> Hugs to you MinnieVanMom!!!



Beautifully put Beth! 


CampbellScot said:


> Hey all!!
> Just wanted to say thanks so much for the prayers and good thoughts for Sally's surgery!
> 
> She came through the surgery like a soldier. Poor baby, lots more swelling this time but the surgeon got everything. She's in pain and just as grumpy as all get out, but she woke right up from the anesthesia. She's on her way to grandma's to convalesce!
> 
> thanks again for all the prayers. I know they helped!!



I'm glad Sally is ok, but I'm sorry she is in so much pain!! I hope she heals up nice and quick! 



pixiefrnd said:


> First you don't need to tell me twice but we leave on May 9th, yes that is 23 days away!



We'll be there then too! 



desparatelydisney said:


> Pixiefrnd, we leave on May 9 too!  Where are you staying?  We check in to BCV on May 9 and then VWL on May 11.  I have promised DD4 a little mermaid costume for Princess Storybook breakfast & I haven't even bought the fabric yet


Us too! 

I had a list of everyone going in May, but I lost it! I need to find that again. 
We will be there from May 6-16



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Here's my Itty Bitty in size newborn- I can't believe how little it is, I put the quarter in the photo to try to give scale. This was sweet and easy, although it took me 3 days (Im so scatter brained!)
> Would you believe today...I couldn't remember which way the fabric fed through my machine. WOW! It was only a moment- but still LOL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in the northern part of Fairfield County in Conneticut- I am about an hour from NYC (LaGuardia Airport) and hour from Hartford.



Oh, that is so tiny and cute!!! 



KARAJ said:


> Hello all, I have been lurking the DIS boards for about a month now, found it while researching my upcoming trip to WDW, and have read so many of your posts from the Disboutiquers. I just thought that this is the perfect place to have my first post placed since you all seem so wonderful!! I am a SAHM of 3 with DS 5 (almost) DD 3 and DD 9 months. We are a Homeschooling Army family. We are currently at Ft. Bliss Texas in Windy, Dry, El Paso and have been here about 6 months.
> 
> I am horrible about how often I have pulled out my sewing machine in the last couple of moves (5 stations in 6 years  ) So I am hoping we stay here long enough to actually unpack all of my stuff, yes I am slow at unpacking! But I am going home to my DM and DMIL On Monday for two weeks, YAH,  so I called and asked if they would help me or at least let me borrow there awesome equipment, so we can get a couple of simple dresses made for our kids first trip to WDW in July. Also at least a pair of shorts for my son. They are also both going to WDW with us and so is my soon to be step-father, My Grandma, My Grandpa, One Niece, My Aunt, and my Step-sister who is a great babysitter (Date Night here I come!!) So I am thinking if possible maybe simple Grand Gathering shirts or something also.
> 
> I hope to start making some clothing for my children and be able to post them here for you all to see and hopefully have some constructive critisicm PLEASE, I am sure I will need all the help I can get.  I have not really sewn anything except patches on uniforms in at least 8 years. And 8 years ago I was not very good and pretty limited to doll stuff, blankets, and pillows/pillowcases. So this will be a new adventure.
> 
> Sorry to ramble on but I just wanted to say hi, and introduce myself to a group of people who really seem to be so great together.
> 
> Thanks



  !!!! Thanks for posting with us first!!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

KARAJ said:


> Hello all, I have been lurking the DIS boards for about a month now, found it while researching my upcoming trip to WDW, and have read so many of your posts from the Disboutiquers. I just thought that this is the perfect place to have my first post placed since you all seem so wonderful!! I am a SAHM of 3 with DS 5 (almost) DD 3 and DD 9 months. We are a Homeschooling Army family. We are currently at Ft. Bliss Texas in Windy, Dry, El Paso and have been here about 6 months.
> 
> I am horrible about how often I have pulled out my sewing machine in the last couple of moves (5 stations in 6 years  ) So I am hoping we stay here long enough to actually unpack all of my stuff, yes I am slow at unpacking! But I am going home to my DM and DMIL On Monday for two weeks, YAH,  so I called and asked if they would help me or at least let me borrow there awesome equipment, so we can get a couple of simple dresses made for our kids first trip to WDW in July. Also at least a pair of shorts for my son. They are also both going to WDW with us and so is my soon to be step-father, My Grandma, My Grandpa, One Niece, My Aunt, and my Step-sister who is a great babysitter (Date Night here I come!!) So I am thinking if possible maybe simple Grand Gathering shirts or something also.
> 
> I hope to start making some clothing for my children and be able to post them here for you all to see and hopefully have some constructive critisicm PLEASE, I am sure I will need all the help I can get.  I have not really sewn anything except patches on uniforms in at least 8 years. And 8 years ago I was not very good and pretty limited to doll stuff, blankets, and pillows/pillowcases. So this will be a new adventure.
> 
> Sorry to ramble on but I just wanted to say hi, and introduce myself to a group of people who really seem to be so great together.
> 
> Thanks



Wanted to say welcome!  We are an Army family too but DH is NG although it seems liek active---3 deployments since 9/11. He alctually mobbed out of Ft Bliss for the last deployment last year.  If you ever need to vent, drop me  a pm.  The ladies here are great so don't be shy to ask for advice or such!


----------



## sahm1000

Way behind as usual, but I'm going to try and comment here and there.  What is my DH thinking, using the office to work out of when I need to be on the Dis?  Silly boy!




HeatherSue said:


> Where could I find a square ticker?  I need one that will fit on the end of all of my pictures in my siggy. I like the name tag ones, but they say "Disney World" and I'm going to Disneyland!!!



How fun!  I've only been there once and I don't really remember it, I was probably 6, I'll have to get back there some day!  



HeatherSue said:


> What fun!! I hope you get to go!! Where in AZ are DH's grandparents?  Henry's brother lives in Yuma (near Yuma, actually) and his mom lives in Payson.  We went to the Grand Canyon on our first visit out there when we were both about 21.  Yep, that was a big hole.  I think I would be more impressed now that I'm a little older!



I saw the Grand Canyon at the age of around 11 and that was my impression.  Big hole.  I'm afraid it still might be my thoughts!  I'm not much on things like that.  



eeyore3847 said:


> just finished this nemo dress last night. it has a detachable apron. It is cloudy and icky today so I can not get modeled... so here it is....




Cute Nemo outfit Lori!  Great job as usual!



HeatherSue said:


> My quiz came back with Branson, Missouri, followed by Columbus, IN, New Harmony, IN, Arrow Rock, Missouri, Pierre, SD, and Hutchinson, MN.  Interesting!



Really, that is where you belong.........hmm.  I grew up in ST. Louis and have been to Branson once (hated it) and never even heard of Arrow Rock.  How did you answer that quiz? 



CampbellScot said:


> just saying howdy and subscribing!




Hey there Miss Cammie!



tanyaandallie said:


> OK, the bowling shirt pattern strongly recommends the use of a rotary cutter!  I'm going to take Carla's advise and finally buy all the necessary things.  Any suggestions on exact models to buy?  I was going to get one at Hancocks today but was short on time and ds was VERY short on patients so I didn't have time to even look.  I'm headed to either Walmart or Hobby Lobby this evening.
> 
> Cutting straight is something I'm not so good at so I think the rotary cuttery would be wise investment.  I really should have bought one 2 years ago when I started this whole sewing thing!!




No comments on which brand but I love my rotary cutter!  Mine is a Fiskars and I like that I can buy the replacement blades at Wal-Mart.  Buy the cutter and a self healing mat - they are priceless!


----------



## Flea

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> DO you keep your on the computer or do you print them out? have you ever had any problems printing them?
> 
> I just bought CarlaC's easy fit pants, stripwork jumper, portrait peasant top bundle, the simply sweet top & the Sami dress by Pretty Baby Boutique. I was able to print out the Sami dress but have had a problem with the stripwork jumper - spool subsystem app prolblem and have now spent the past few hours on tech chats trying to fix the problem - still not fixed but have directions to fix it which require me to start up in safe mode and do things that may wipe out my operating system looks like I will be spending the next couple days backing EVERYTHING up before I do this.



Not sure about the printing but I store all my stuff on google docs that way I can get DH to print them from work 

I was wondering though what do people do with their printed and cut YCMT Patterns. I've been using them a bit more lately so I'm trying to find a good system



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Here's my Itty Bitty in size newborn- I can't believe how little it is, I put the quarter in the photo to try to give scale. This was sweet and easy, although it took me 3 days (Im so scatter brained!)
> Would you believe today...I couldn't remember which way the fabric fed through my machine. WOW! It was only a moment- but still LOL!!!




Oh that is soooooooooooooooooooo cute. 

I made the girls Easy Fit Pants - Gaucho length - but do you think they will try the darn things on for me so I can get a photo  Not impressed. Maybe I if I go and buy them the scrummy leather boots I saw the other day they will let me take their pics 

Girls Pants (both are the same so i'll just show one )






These are the boots I want for them


----------



## sahm1000

Adi12982 said:


> WOAH!!  I go away to girls camp (I am the camp director over this area of my church's girls - the area, or stake as we call it (sort of like an archdiocese) which goes from Key West to about the middle of Miami-Dade County (near the airport) and you all get so chatty!! I mean finishing a thread and being more than 40 pages into the next one!! I read and looked at all the new creations - I am in awe!!  I love Carla's new pattern!!  Hopefully when I have a little one I will be able to be blessed to be selected as a tester (wishful thinking, I know, since I still consider myself a beginner - maybe beginner nearing intermediate.
> 
> Right before I left to camp we had an ultrasound, here is a picture of our little peanut (or as Dennis calls him/her, our Monkey - because it sure was jumping around and doing all sorts of acrobatics as we watched):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a website I heard about on here that has a bunch of Alice embroidery/appliqués: http://stitchontime.com/osc/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=Alice&x=0&y=0



Thanks so much for sharing your ultrasound picture!  I love those for some reason!  Now if I could just talk my DH into having one more...........



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I want to buy a small suitcase for Megan, to pack for her for when I have to go to the hospital- anyone have any suggestions?
> I suppose I could use one of our black ones that's part of a set, but the "small" still seems really big for her.
> 
> Im worried about her, she has never slept anywhere without us and she has only met the family I made arrangements with once (saturday they babysat her for 4 hours). They are a REALLY nice family- but there are twin 6 yr old boys, 7yr boy and 8yr old girl- MUCH busier household and of course we wont be there.
> i wondered if DH should pick her up and bring her to hospital for an hour or so to meet her new sister and see us- but DH thinks that would be worse- because she would have to say goodbye again????? Should I have her come and then send her back to the family watching her, or wait til we get home?
> 
> In the meantime I can't sleep at night, my pubic bone and back keep me constantly uncomfortable. I can't believe Im only 34 weeks-  6 weeks seems so far from now.
> 
> Today my parents called to say they wont be coming on Megan's birthday (which they said they would be doing for the last month). DH has his MIS (IT)support person leave, so he can no longer take the day off and DB abd SIL were going to come visit this weekend, but I guess that is out now too (SIL decided she wants to go to NYC instead) My Mom told me not SIL.
> So Megan's 3rd B-Day will be just the 2 of us. I didn't/couldn't do a party this year, but I had at least expected to have family visit or mail her a card/present. DH's family wont be calling/showing up/mailing card either.
> As kids growing up no one lived near us, so I got things in the mail on my B-day and I loved that. i suppose at 3 she wont care.
> Sigh....sorry for the vent. I'm emotional today.
> 
> On a side note i can't blame my parents, they are really busy and i know my father's pain really limits him and i worry how many of Megan's b-days he will be around for- will he even be here next year???? IV injections and radiation have helped reduce pain in his back- but this week his chest/ribs are hurting (more cancer cells).
> 
> Boy- this is turning into a depressing post. I'm Sorry- but I know ya'll will understand.
> 
> doing Itty Bitty- I think I will have to put it on Megan's doll to show you how small it is!



Just curious b/c I think you talked about this before but are you expecting to have a c-section (in the back of my mind I thought you had said you would be having one but I could be totally off on this too)?  I have always had my girls ******lly (I'm sure this is going to get bleeped out but thought I might try it anyway) but from what I understand you need more assistance with a c-section.  Anyway, my DH spent the night at the hospital with me when we had Grace but with Claire and Lilly he always spent the night at home with them.  I had babysitters there with Grace and Claire (I was a scheduled induction) but Darren always came back and got them to take them to the hospital and went home with them in the evening.  It was kind of lonely for me being in the hospital by myself with just the baby but I was able to sleep and since I was physically fine and didn't need any help taking care of myself I wanted him at home with my older ones to keep things as "normal" as possible for them.  Now if I had had a c-section that would be a different story altogether.

I'm sorry her b-day isn't working out the way you wanted it.  I agree with some other posters who said make it a party with just the two of you!  Take her to her favorite restaurant, make a cake or go out for ice cream, maybe take her shopping and let her pick something out, go to a movie, whatever would make it special for her.


----------



## KARAJ

billwendy said:


> Welcome!! There are some great simple patterns on youcanmakethis.com - the ones written by Carla C are just so clear and easy to read. And its really cool - you buy one pattern and it has all the sizes you need!! Have you gotten any cool fabric yet???



Thank You,

And no, not to many I lost a large box of fabric in our last move but I still have some cute holiday ones.  But then again how can I expect them to find a box of material when They can not even locate a microwave (don't worry though they did deliver the nice glass spinny plate that goes in it)  

But I am excited because I have convinced my husband that I can live with the broken washer, which works just fine, you can just see the insides through the cracks, ( I keep telling myself it could be educational later.) So when we get reimbursed, should be next week YAH!! For the losses, I get to buy not only new material but for using a taped together washer I may buy a new Machine w/ embroidery. I will have to see though.


----------



## KARAJ

disneylovinfamily said:


> Wanted to say welcome!  We are an Army family too but DH is NG although it seems liek active---3 deployments since 9/11. He alctually mobbed out of Ft Bliss for the last deployment last year.  If you ever need to vent, drop me  a pm.  The ladies here are great so don't be shy to ask for advice or such!



Thanks for the offer I may take you up on it. We have another longgg daddy gone time coming up. But not for a few months.


----------



## sahm1000

Okay, this is my last post for the night.  I'll have to finish catching up tomorrow!  Good night everyone!




mom2prettyprincess said:


> I know this is kind of a silly question...but I was just trying to get an idea of what state everyone was from?  Thanks.




McKinney, Texas (a suburb of Dallas around 30 miles north)


----------



## danicaw

I just picked up at large binder with tabs and lots of additional pockets for all my YCMT patterns. I think I added a dozen tabs and a dozen of the clear pockets to it. 
Works well! a few of the patterns are larger than the pockets but I am just folding them enough to fit in... I don't mind it they stick out above the binder.
Now all I need is to find my 3 hole punch  that would make life easier. 

How are you guys keeping your patterns. This was the best idea I had.... hubby didn't think wallpapering the dining room with them was cool  its where I sew, makes sense to me


----------



## phins_jazy

danicaw said:


> This was the best idea I had.... hubby didn't think wallpapering the dining room with them was cool  its where I sew, makes sense to me


----------



## Adi12982

mrsmiller said:


> as I am running out of space (room full of fabric) so if anyone would like the princesses tshirt dress(7/8  and  10/12) that I did not use for the give please pm me and it will be in the mail..



You sure you wouldn't rather save them for another big give - I am sure girls those sizes will come up!  If not I could store them until the right girls came up. . . let me know if you haven't had any takers yet and I would ship them to the next girls they fit!


----------



## MouseTriper

lovesdumbo said:


> Beth-your family is in my prayers.





*Toadstool* said:


> Hope you are okay.





3goofyboys said:


> Prayers and positive thoughts to you!!





pixiefrnd said:


> Prayers to all who need them, Beth I hope all is OK.





Eyore4Ever149 said:


> MouseTripper- I dont know what's going on, but I will absolutely be praying for you!!!!





mrsmiller said:


> Beth: : Keep strong , have faith , pray (we are praying with you!!) and leave it in HIS hands:




Thank you all for the prayers and kind words!!! They really mean a lot to me.  You guys are all so kind and caring.  I am so glad I am a part of this group!  Thank you!  





CampbellScot said:


> Hey all!!
> Just wanted to say thanks so much for the prayers and good thoughts for Sally's surgery!
> 
> She came through the surgery like a soldier. Poor baby, lots more swelling this time but the surgeon got everything. She's in pain and just as grumpy as all get out, but she woke right up from the anesthesia. She's on her way to grandma's to convalesce!
> 
> thanks again for all the prayers. I know they helped!!


Ohh I am so glad the surgery went well.  I hope Grandma spoils her crazy too.



teresajoy said:


> Beautifully put Beth!






Flea said:


> I made the girls Easy Fit Pants - Gaucho length - but do you think they will try the darn things on for me so I can get a photo  Not impressed. Maybe I if I go and buy them the scrummy leather boots I saw the other day they will let me take their pics
> 
> Girls Pants (both are the same so i'll just show one )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the boots I want for them


 Aww I love the material you used for the pants. So cute....!!  I wanna know where I can get DD a pair of those boots, those are cute!!!


----------



## *Toadstool*

Oh my goodness... 
My mom bought me a *wii fit* for my birthday(on April 20th). She gave it to me early. DH gave me my present(IPod! <3) early so I guess she wanted to too. My DH works offshore and is offshore for 7 days and home for 7 days. Anywho... wow! That really is a workout. Anyone else have one?? I am soo horrible at it. It is fun though. My DD can actually play some of the games. She loves it. She can totally play these better than the regular wii games. 

I found out today that my MIL is coming for a visit next weekend. I don't think I'll be sewing until after she leaves. Definitely need to make sure my house is spotless.


----------



## kimmylaj

KARAJ said:


> Hello all, I have been lurking the DIS boards for about a month now, found it while researching my upcoming trip to WDW, and have read so many of your posts from the Disboutiquers. I just thought that this is the perfect place to have my first post placed since you all seem so wonderful!! I am a SAHM of 3 with DS 5 (almost) DD 3 and DD 9 months. We are a Homeschooling Army family. We are currently at Ft. Bliss Texas in Windy, Dry, El Paso and have been here about 6 months.
> 
> I am horrible about how often I have pulled out my sewing machine in the last couple of moves (5 stations in 6 years  ) So I am hoping we stay here long enough to actually unpack all of my stuff, yes I am slow at unpacking! But I am going home to my DM and DMIL On Monday for two weeks, YAH,  so I called and asked if they would help me or at least let me borrow there awesome equipment, so we can get a couple of simple dresses made for our kids first trip to WDW in July. Also at least a pair of shorts for my son. They are also both going to WDW with us and so is my soon to be step-father, My Grandma, My Grandpa, One Niece, My Aunt, and my Step-sister who is a great babysitter (Date Night here I come!!) So I am thinking if possible maybe simple Grand Gathering shirts or something also.
> 
> I hope to start making some clothing for my children and be able to post them here for you all to see and hopefully have some constructive critisicm PLEASE, I am sure I will need all the help I can get.  I have not really sewn anything except patches on uniforms in at least 8 years. And 8 years ago I was not very good and pretty limited to doll stuff, blankets, and pillows/pillowcases. So this will be a new adventure.
> 
> Sorry to ramble on but I just wanted to say hi, and introduce myself to a group of people who really seem to be so great together.
> 
> Thanks



Welcome , stick around and you will be sure to have lots of fun


----------



## Piper

Just a request for prayers today.  One of my former students passed away on Apr. 6th--he was 7 years old.  His mother is having a very difficult time and the funeral is this morning.  He had severe asthma.  His mother gave him a breathing treatment at 2:30 a.m., set her alarm for 5:30 and he was gone when she woke up....his heart gave out from all the strain of attacks through the years.

He was one of the most caring and considerate children I have taught.  Those of us who worked with him have been given 2 hours off to go to his funeral and it will be so difficult to  be calm and cheerful for the rest of the day (as it has for the last 11 days!)

Because of medical expenses, the family has very little money.  I am so proud of our staff--people have contributed just over $2,000 to help pay for his funeral

Pray for his family please.


----------



## momofdbsdc

Piper said:


> Just a request for prayers today.  One of my former students passed away on Apr. 6th--he was 7 years old.  His mother is having a very difficult time and the funeral is this morning.  He had severe asthma.  His mother gave him a breathing treatment at 2:30 a.m., set her alarm for 5:30 and he was gone when she woke up....his heart gave out from all the strain of attacks through the years.
> 
> He was one of the most caring and considerate children I have taught.  Those of us who worked with him have been given 2 hours off to go to his funeral and it will be so difficult to  be calm and cheerful for the rest of the day (as it has for the last 11 days!)
> 
> Because of medical expenses, the family has very little money.  I am so proud of our staff--people have contributed just over $2,000 to help pay for his funeral
> 
> Pray for his family please.



I am soo sorry to hear this. I will send my thoughts and prayers for the family!


----------



## karebear1

Piper said:


> Just a request for prayers today.  One of my former students passed away on Apr. 6th--he was 7 years old.  His mother is having a very difficult time and the funeral is this morning.  He had severe asthma.  His mother gave him a breathing treatment at 2:30 a.m., set her alarm for 5:30 and he was gone when she woke up....his heart gave out from all the strain of attacks through the years.
> 
> He was one of the most caring and considerate children I have taught.  Those of us who worked with him have been given 2 hours off to go to his funeral and it will be so difficult to  be calm and cheerful for the rest of the day (as it has for the last 11 days!)
> 
> Because of medical expenses, the family has very little money.  I am so proud of our staff--people have contributed just over $2,000 to help pay for his funeral
> 
> Pray for his family please.



This is so sad. OF course this family will be in my prayers.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

Piper said:


> Just a request for prayers today.  One of my former students passed away on Apr. 6th--he was 7 years old.  His mother is having a very difficult time and the funeral is this morning.  He had severe asthma.  His mother gave him a breathing treatment at 2:30 a.m., set her alarm for 5:30 and he was gone when she woke up....his heart gave out from all the strain of attacks through the years.
> 
> He was one of the most caring and considerate children I have taught.  Those of us who worked with him have been given 2 hours off to go to his funeral and it will be so difficult to  be calm and cheerful for the rest of the day (as it has for the last 11 days!)
> 
> Because of medical expenses, the family has very little money.  I am so proud of our staff--people have contributed just over $2,000 to help pay for his funeral
> 
> Pray for his family please.



Prayers being said.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Piper said:


> Just a request for prayers today.  One of my former students passed away on Apr. 6th--he was 7 years old.  His mother is having a very difficult time and the funeral is this morning.  He had severe asthma.  His mother gave him a breathing treatment at 2:30 a.m., set her alarm for 5:30 and he was gone when she woke up....his heart gave out from all the strain of attacks through the years.
> 
> He was one of the most caring and considerate children I have taught.  Those of us who worked with him have been given 2 hours off to go to his funeral and it will be so difficult to  be calm and cheerful for the rest of the day (as it has for the last 11 days!)
> 
> Because of medical expenses, the family has very little money.  I am so proud of our staff--people have contributed just over $2,000 to help pay for his funeral
> 
> Pray for his family please.




Prayers said for the family for healing and prayers of thanks for all of those that gave.  I hope God holds you all today while you are there and for the rest of the day to help you.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

I have some very exciting news!!!!  My nephew just found out he is getting a full academic scholarship to college!!!!!  I am so proud of this kid!  My sister...let's just say we haven't always seen eye to eye on how she has chosen to live her life and the choices she has made over the years concerning her children.  (she tends to put herself first, I always put my kids first...funny...she always wanted kids...I never saw them in my future when we were little!  Funny how life works!)

So anyway...my parents and myself have always tried very hard to stay apart of the kids lives even when my sister would push us away.  So...I feel like I have some investment in his future and am SOOOO proud of what he has done!  

And on top of that!  HE has his very first girlfriend and they are going to prom!  He is excited!  My sister can't afford to help him pay for anything...so my parents are paying for his tickets and tux rental and I am picking up the flowers and dinner.  And we are going to split the cost of pictures.

And...my other nephew (his twin) who decided to drop out of school when he was 16, is going to community college now to get his GED and wants to work on going to CC for now so he can also get a degree.  I am also proud of him and very hopeful he will find his spot!  I know going to HS with a twin that excelled at all stuff was very hard for him and hope that finding his own place will help him!  (BTW...he has a girlfriend too...they have been dating/hanging out for some time now...I think she motivates him!)

I can't believe those little bundles I held all those years ago are growing up!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

The Moonk's Mom said:


> I have some very exciting news!!!!  My nephew just found out he is getting a full academic scholarship to college!!!!!  I am so proud of this kid!  My sister...let's just say we haven't always seen eye to eye on how she has chosen to live her life and the choices she has made over the years concerning her children.  (she tends to put herself first, I always put my kids first...funny...she always wanted kids...I never saw them in my future when we were little!  Funny how life works!)
> 
> So anyway...my parents and myself have always tried very hard to stay apart of the kids lives even when my sister would push us away.  So...I feel like I have some investment in his future and am SOOOO proud of what he has done!
> 
> And on top of that!  HE has his very first girlfriend and they are going to prom!  He is excited!  My sister can't afford to help him pay for anything...so my parents are paying for his tickets and tux rental and I am picking up the flowers and dinner.  And we are going to split the cost of pictures.
> 
> And...my other nephew (his twin) who decided to drop out of school when he was 16, is going to community college now to get his GED and wants to work on going to CC for now so he can also get a degree.  I am also proud of him and very hopeful he will find his spot!  I know going to HS with a twin that excelled at all stuff was very hard for him and hope that finding his own place will help him!  (BTW...he has a girlfriend too...they have been dating/hanging out for some time now...I think she motivates him!)
> 
> I can't believe those little bundles I held all those years ago are growing up!



That is so exciting for your nephew! I love to hear when, the person who really needs the help gets those breaks. I could go on and on about scholarships...And I won't so, anyhooo..
He is pretty lucky to have all of you there to help him...and you should be proud of yourself to...It does take a village. Prom will be so much fun for him, and for his twin, good for him also! I love exciting news like this...it just sets my day off right!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

*Toadstool* said:


> Oh my goodness...
> My mom bought me a *wii fit* for my birthday(on April 20th). She gave it to me early. DH gave me my present(IPod! <3) early so I guess she wanted to too. My DH works offshore and is offshore for 7 days and home for 7 days. Anywho... wow! That really is a workout. Anyone else have one?? I am soo horrible at it. It is fun though. My DD can actually play some of the games. She loves it. She can totally play these better than the regular wii games.
> 
> I found out today that my MIL is coming for a visit next weekend. I don't think I'll be sewing until after she leaves. Definitely need to make sure my house is spotless.



I love my Wii Fit and the down hill ski.  I also do the step aerobics.  DH does the runs with DS and they like that.  The pilates are also fun to do.  I use mine for strength training while DH uses it for weight loss.

Have fun cleaning.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Piper said:


> Just a request for prayers today.  One of my former students passed away on Apr. 6th--he was 7 years old.  His mother is having a very difficult time and the funeral is this morning.  He had severe asthma.  His mother gave him a breathing treatment at 2:30 a.m., set her alarm for 5:30 and he was gone when she woke up....his heart gave out from all the strain of attacks through the years.
> 
> He was one of the most caring and considerate children I have taught.  Those of us who worked with him have been given 2 hours off to go to his funeral and it will be so difficult to  be calm and cheerful for the rest of the day (as it has for the last 11 days!)
> 
> Because of medical expenses, the family has very little money.  I am so proud of our staff--people have contributed just over $2,000 to help pay for his funeral
> 
> Pray for his family please.



This touches my heart, Prayers and thank you for raising money for the family


----------



## kstgelais4

mom2prettyprincess said:


> Hi ladies & Tom....I was just wondering if anyone has ever gone to or even been interested in doing a sewing retreat. I have friends that go and do a scrapbooking retreat 2x's a year and last one they went to they had told me that a sewing group had been in there before them. Just wondering if anyone had ever done this or even if you have ever had interest in one? I would love to do one...but maybe it's just me
> 
> I know...I am all questions lately, I did sew some a few things in the last week, but like I said before I lost my camera..and am trying to convience the wonderful boyfriend that we need a new one for our Disney trip...I mean you only go your 1st time once!
> 
> And I just realized I have been a disboard member for 1 year now...time sure does fly when you are obsessed with looking at all the awesome stuff that is posted by all of you!


I have thought about it so many times! Heather Ross was having a sewing weekend near me (Vermont) and I thought about it, but then I was thinking I didn't want to be the worst one there 



Piper said:


> Just a request for prayers today.  One of my former students passed away on Apr. 6th--he was 7 years old.  His mother is having a very difficult time and the funeral is this morning.  He had severe asthma.  His mother gave him a breathing treatment at 2:30 a.m., set her alarm for 5:30 and he was gone when she woke up....his heart gave out from all the strain of attacks through the years.
> 
> He was one of the most caring and considerate children I have taught.  Those of us who worked with him have been given 2 hours off to go to his funeral and it will be so difficult to  be calm and cheerful for the rest of the day (as it has for the last 11 days!)
> 
> Because of medical expenses, the family has very little money.  I am so proud of our staff--people have contributed just over $2,000 to help pay for his funeral
> 
> Pray for his family please.


this is heartbreaking!!! I will pray for the family, and for you and the rest of the staff and students!


----------



## pixeegrl

Good morning ladies..prayers and well wishes to all who need them! What a wonderful support group you all are...
I know I don't post much on this side of the board but after seeing all the cute Feliz dresses I finally bought the pattern! My question is do you have any special tips about it? I cut my pattern pieces out on shower curtain liner to use over and over. The dress seems fairly simple, especially with the follow along tutorial from Trillium and the 20 page tutorial from....Farbenmix?...Here is the fabric I am using for the 2 dresses. They are for my god-daughter...I have 3 boys so I do get to sew for here at least. They are taking a trip  (her first) in November to Disney. I am making a round neck Minnie dot...white in the middle more red on bottom....the Tinkerbell Feliz, The cute Orange and Yellow Feliz, and possibly a strip skirt...back to my question...any great tips you want to share  Thanks so much ladies...now if I can just find my post again, this thread moves soooo fast!





[/URL][/IMG]
The Orange dot-underdress, Yellow-overdress & pockets, Brown-ruffles and with maybe an owl embroidered on them.






[/URL][/IMG]
The undersdress is the tink, the overdress is the blue and the green sparkles will be three ruffles with the tink showing in between and 2 front pockets...Oh I can't wait to get started!!!


----------



## WyomingMom

Hi ladies, 

I've lurked on this thread since last June and finally decided to post.  You all inspired me to try my hand at sewing before our trip to WDW last July.  I made a few things for the trip, some of which fell apart!  Since then, I've become kind of an addict!  I'm slowly getting better thanks to CarlaC's wonderful patterns!  I work full-time as an RN so my sewing time is kind of limited but I get a few things done here and there.

You are all so amazing, I wish I had a fraction of the talent that I see on these boards!


----------



## minnie2

jessica52877 said:


> I feel so bad. Dallas is in the other room crying because he'll NEVER get to see Disney Channel again! See what cable does to kids! The darn kid only watched 1 show a day and didn't even always choose a show on that channel.
> 
> Over 1/2 our channels are gone saying we need a digital box. I have no idea why either! We are hooked up with cable for this exact reason! I finally gave in in December!





jessica52877 said:


> I haven't called. Not high on my to do list. I am just puzzled over it. I assumed they got alot of calls today.
> 
> Poor Dallas. Such a rough night for a 6 yr old. I just mentioned going to the zoo on monday and the poor kid thought we were going to the San Diego Zoo and got all excited!
> 
> What kid thinks SD when their mother says zoo??? Obviously he has had a bit much in his life! To have a childhood like his!


Oh no poor Dallas!  

 To answer you ? about the Zoo.  Dallas is like Kyle also 6 but Kyle thinks when I say let's go to the Park it is a park that has Space Mountain or the Haunted Mansion with a big Castle at the center not the old fashioned kind with swings and slides!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Here's my Itty Bitty in size newborn- I can't believe how little it is, I put the quarter in the photo to try to give scale. This was sweet and easy, although it took me 3 days (Im so scatter brained!)
> Would you believe today...I couldn't remember which way the fabric fed through my machine. WOW! It was only a moment- but still LOL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in the northern part of Fairfield County in Conneticut- I am about an hour from NYC (LaGuardia Airport) and hour from Hartford.


Too cute!  
You aren't too far from where I grew up in North NJ.  Maybe about an hour or so.



KARAJ said:


> Hello all, I have been lurking the DIS boards for about a month now, found it while researching my upcoming trip to WDW, and have read so many of your posts from the Disboutiquers. I just thought that this is the perfect place to have my first post placed since you all seem so wonderful!! I am a SAHM of 3 with DS 5 (almost) DD 3 and DD 9 months. We are a Homeschooling Army family. We are currently at Ft. Bliss Texas in Windy, Dry, El Paso and have been here about 6 months.
> 
> I am horrible about how often I have pulled out my sewing machine in the last couple of moves (5 stations in 6 years ) So I am hoping we stay here long enough to actually unpack all of my stuff, yes I am slow at unpacking! But I am going home to my DM and DMIL On Monday for two weeks, YAH,  so I called and asked if they would help me or at least let me borrow there awesome equipment, so we can get a couple of simple dresses made for our kids first trip to WDW in July. Also at least a pair of shorts for my son. They are also both going to WDW with us and so is my soon to be step-father, My Grandma, My Grandpa, One Niece, My Aunt, and my Step-sister who is a great babysitter (Date Night here I come!!) So I am thinking if possible maybe simple Grand Gathering shirts or something also.
> 
> I hope to start making some clothing for my children and be able to post them here for you all to see and hopefully have some constructive critisicm PLEASE, I am sure I will need all the help I can get.  I have not really sewn anything except patches on uniforms in at least 8 years. And 8 years ago I was not very good and pretty limited to doll stuff, blankets, and pillows/pillowcases. So this will be a new adventure.
> 
> Sorry to ramble on but I just wanted to say hi, and introduce myself to a group of people who really seem to be so great together.
> 
> Thanks


Welcome!  



mrsmiller said:


> Prayers for those in need of them
> 
> Beth:  Keep strong , have faith , pray (we are praying with you!!) and leave it in HIS hands
> 
> Michelle:Thank you so much!!! Sent you an email:
> 
> April sent you an email too--sorry for the many questions---
> 
> BTW: I am from PR residing in Brooklyn, NY (former parkslopian now in the heights
> 
> Wendy : lets put our mini-meet together for the summer ---maybe Atlantic City
> 
> Kim: How is the little princess doing?
> 
> I am done with my give sewing (olivia's) first one on time!!!!!
> 
> as I am running out of space (room full of fabric) so if anyone would like the princesses tshirt dress(7/8  and  10/12) that I did not use for the give please pm me and it will be in the mail..


Why don't you save it for another big give???  There are I am sure going to be other older girls that would LOVE this!  



NaeNae said:


> Okay fellow disboutiquers, I need some ideas.  We have tickets to go to the Lion King on Mothers Day.  I need to make a custom for DGD5 to wear to it. It will be my mother, my daughter, my oldest grandaughter and myself going to it.  I can't wait.  I've always wanted to see it and when I got a pre-buy for tickets from my Disney Visa I jumped at the chance.  Please start throwing the ideas out there please.  I need to get started.  I do have a Lion King embroidery set.  It includes Simba, Nala, Mufasa, Scar, Rafiki, Timon, Pumbaa and Zazu.  TIA


Sorry I don't have ideas but I just wanted to say have a blast!  



Flea said:


> Not sure about the printing but I store all my stuff on google docs that way I can get DH to print them from work
> 
> I was wondering though what do people do with their printed and cut YCMT Patterns. I've been using them a bit more lately so I'm trying to find a good system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that is soooooooooooooooooooo cute.
> 
> I made the girls Easy Fit Pants - Gaucho length - but do you think they will try the darn things on for me so I can get a photo  Not impressed. Maybe I if I go and buy them the scrummy leather boots I saw the other day they will let me take their pics
> 
> Girls Pants (both are the same so i'll just show one )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the boots I want for them


Cute pants!  
i store my patterns in a plastic expandable file.  



danicaw said:


> I just picked up at large binder with tabs and lots of additional pockets for all my YCMT patterns. I think I added a dozen tabs and a dozen of the clear pockets to it.
> Works well! a few of the patterns are larger than the pockets but I am just folding them enough to fit in... I don't mind it they stick out above the binder.
> Now all I need is to find my 3 hole punch  that would make life easier.
> 
> How are you guys keeping your patterns. This was the best idea I had.... hubby didn't think wallpapering the dining room with them was cool  its where I sew, makes sense to me


that sounds like a good way to store them!



*Toadstool* said:


> Oh my goodness...
> My mom bought me a *wii fit* for my birthday(on April 20th). She gave it to me early. DH gave me my present(IPod! <3) early so I guess she wanted to too. My DH works offshore and is offshore for 7 days and home for 7 days. Anywho... wow! That really is a workout. Anyone else have one?? I am soo horrible at it. It is fun though. My DD can actually play some of the games. She loves it. She can totally play these better than the regular wii games.
> 
> I found out today that my MIL is coming for a visit next weekend. I don't think I'll be sewing until after she leaves. Definitely need to make sure my house is spotless.


Happy birthday early!  
Enjoy your wii fit.  I really need to get mine out!


Piper said:


> Just a request for prayers today.  One of my former students passed away on Apr. 6th--he was 7 years old.  His mother is having a very difficult time and the funeral is this morning.  He had severe asthma.  His mother gave him a breathing treatment at 2:30 a.m., set her alarm for 5:30 and he was gone when she woke up....his heart gave out from all the strain of attacks through the years.
> 
> He was one of the most caring and considerate children I have taught.  Those of us who worked with him have been given 2 hours off to go to his funeral and it will be so difficult to  be calm and cheerful for the rest of the day (as it has for the last 11 days!)
> 
> Because of medical expenses, the family has very little money.  I am so proud of our staff--people have contributed just over $2,000 to help pay for his funeral
> 
> Pray for his family please.


Oh Piper I am in tears reading this!  I can't even imagine!


----------



## 2cutekidz

sahm1000 said:


> Thanks so much for sharing your ultrasound picture!  I love those for some reason!  Now if I could just talk my DH into having one more...........
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious b/c I think you talked about this before but are you expecting to have a c-section (in the back of my mind I thought you had said you would be having one but I could be totally off on this too)?  I have always had my girls ******lly (I'm sure this is going to get bleeped out but thought I might try it anyway) but from what I understand you need more assistance with a c-section.  Anyway, my DH spent the night at the hospital with me when we had Grace but with Claire and Lilly he always spent the night at home with them.  I had babysitters there with Grace and Claire (I was a scheduled induction) but Darren always came back and got them to take them to the hospital and went home with them in the evening.  It was kind of lonely for me being in the hospital by myself with just the baby but I was able to sleep and since I was physically fine and didn't need any help taking care of myself I wanted him at home with my older ones to keep things as "normal" as possible for them.  Now if I had had a c-section that would be a different story altogether.
> 
> I'm sorry her b-day isn't working out the way you wanted it.  I agree with some other posters who said make it a party with just the two of you!  Take her to her favorite restaurant, make a cake or go out for ice cream, maybe take her shopping and let her pick something out, go to a movie, whatever would make it special for her.




Just chiming in here...

I've had 2 scheduled c-sections.  Both kiddos were breech and couldn't be turned.  DH stayed with me in the hospital for DD, but took her home and stayed with her when I had DS.  The hospital won't let you keep the baby in the room with you overnight if someone is not there to help you for the first night after a c-section.  (possibly the second night too)  This didn't bother me.  Honestly I was looking forward to a night's sleep (of course that didn't happen with the nurses checking on me hourly!!)  Recovery at home was ok too - DH took a few days off, but I was up and about way before I left the hospital, and if I overdid it at home I had the super-duper tylenol I could take.  I know a c-section isn't ideal, but it's not horrible either.


----------



## my*2*angels

I just wanted to say a HUGE THANK YOU HEATHERSUE!!!! for helping me out!  I finally got an etsy shop up and needed some things and Heather helped me out and answered all my obnoxious questions!  So THANK YOU!!  Here is my latest that I just finished last night:




My little model is not home today, so no pics of her in it yet!


----------



## Adi12982

Piper said:


> Just a request for prayers today.  One of my former students passed away on Apr. 6th--he was 7 years old.  His mother is having a very difficult time and the funeral is this morning.  He had severe asthma.  His mother gave him a breathing treatment at 2:30 a.m., set her alarm for 5:30 and he was gone when she woke up....his heart gave out from all the strain of attacks through the years.
> 
> He was one of the most caring and considerate children I have taught.  Those of us who worked with him have been given 2 hours off to go to his funeral and it will be so difficult to  be calm and cheerful for the rest of the day (as it has for the last 11 days!)
> 
> Because of medical expenses, the family has very little money.  I am so proud of our staff--people have contributed just over $2,000 to help pay for his funeral
> 
> Pray for his family please.



My thoughts and prayers are with the family, you, your co-workers and his classmates.  What a sad and tragic end for such a great child. 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I have some very exciting news!!!!  My nephew just found out he is getting a full academic scholarship to college!!!!!



CONGRATS!   You are such a kind aunt to be helping out with prom and all you have done to touch their lives!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

mirandag819 said:


> My embroidery machine should be arriving later today!!! I am so excited! I know it will take me a little while to get the hang of it, but I can't wait to learn!
> 
> I have a question though..... I bought and downloaded a pattern from http://www.stitchontime.com/ since it was recomended, but I am a little confused. I understand the beginning part when it shows the same outline 3 times..... the first time it stiches the outline, then you add fabric for the second, cut the extra fabric and then the 3rd time it finishes it off. I am looking at the safari minnie, and the first few things (the black for ears and nose, and the hat in green) show the same outline 3 times so I get that..... but after that it only shoes 2 for later things. For example her face it only shows the outline twice..... at what point do I put down the fabric? Same thing with the mouth.... only shows it being outlines twice.
> 
> I am hoping there are other's like this and that someone knows why there is only 2 outlines for some things instead of 3, and can help me figure out when I put the fabric down for those things.
> 
> Thanks!



Hope you are having fun with your machine.  How exciting.



bclydia said:


> Good morning!
> Not in the states but I'm up here in British Columbia.  Just about two hours north of Seattle.



I would love to visit BC one day.  I should have done it when I was living in Canada.



snubie said:


> I am here.  I am really far behind.  I have been feeling awful - morning sickness, reflux, headaches, oh my......
> I plan on trying to catch up soon.



Sorry that you are experiencing morning sickness..hope that pass soon!



NaeNae said:


> Well I basically haven't sewn since our trip in Feb.  I did have the excuse of moving my sewing room, which it still isn't all put away yet.  Well today and tomorrow is Western Day for DGD2 & DGS at children's day out.  Well of course they needed new outfits.  I made a stripwork skirt out of a denim looking cotton and pink and hot pink bandanas for DGD2.  Then I made a portrait peasant shirt out of the faux denim and used the bandana for the sleeves.  It turned out pretty cute but was still lacking something. So at 9:30 last night I was scouring my embroidery designs for something to go on the front of the shirt.  I ended up putting a palamino horse that had hot pink flowers in its mane.  I thought that made it look more finished.  For DGS I did a bowling shirt out of material that had a barn, cows, chickens and a little boy sitting on a tractor.  I had 4 grippers left over from when my son was little (he's 27 now) that had horseshoes on them.  I used those instead of buttons.  Hopefully DD, GoofyG, got some pictures of them wearing the outfits and will post them.
> 
> Now I guess I need to start planing some spring/summer outfits out of my fabric stash.  I have been putting all of my fabric on comic boards.  Boy is that time consuming.  I orginally bought 200 boards and had to go back and get another pack.  I never knew I had that much material.  Now that DH can see all of the fabric I think he will be more likely to protest me buying more until I use some of mine up.



Would love to see pictures of your sewing room.



CampbellScot said:


> Hey all!!
> Just wanted to say thanks so much for the prayers and good thoughts for Sally's surgery!
> 
> She came through the surgery like a soldier. Poor baby, lots more swelling this time but the surgeon got everything. She's in pain and just as grumpy as all get out, but she woke right up from the anesthesia. She's on her way to grandma's to convalesce!
> 
> thanks again for all the prayers. I know they helped!!



Glad to hear that she came through surgery well.  Wishing her a speedy recovery.



jham said:


> Oh, and since I've come out of lurkdom, YAY for my new Ticker!  I'm going to Disneyland!  With Heathersue!!! and we will have at least as much fun as all you going to Disneyworld in October!  It will be a bicoastal meet!



How exciting..it has been over 10 years since I went to DL.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I live in the northern part of Fairfield County in Conneticut- I am about an hour from NYC (LaGuardia Airport) and hour from Hartford.



That is a really cute itty bitty dress.



KARAJ said:


> Hello all, I have been lurking the DIS boards for about a month now, found it while researching my upcoming trip to WDW, and have read so many of your posts from the Disboutiquers. I just thought that this is the perfect place to have my first post placed since you all seem so wonderful!! I am a SAHM of 3 with DS 5 (almost) DD 3 and DD 9 months. We are a Homeschooling Army family. We are currently at Ft. Bliss Texas in Windy, Dry, El Paso and have been here about 6 months.
> 
> I am horrible about how often I have pulled out my sewing machine in the last couple of moves (5 stations in 6 years  ) So I am hoping we stay here long enough to actually unpack all of my stuff, yes I am slow at unpacking! But I am going home to my DM and DMIL On Monday for two weeks, YAH,  so I called and asked if they would help me or at least let me borrow there awesome equipment, so we can get a couple of simple dresses made for our kids first trip to WDW in July. Also at least a pair of shorts for my son. They are also both going to WDW with us and so is my soon to be step-father, My Grandma, My Grandpa, One Niece, My Aunt, and my Step-sister who is a great babysitter (Date Night here I come!!) So I am thinking if possible maybe simple Grand Gathering shirts or something also.
> 
> I hope to start making some clothing for my children and be able to post them here for you all to see and hopefully have some constructive critisicm PLEASE, I am sure I will need all the help I can get.  I have not really sewn anything except patches on uniforms in at least 8 years. And 8 years ago I was not very good and pretty limited to doll stuff, blankets, and pillows/pillowcases. So this will be a new adventure.
> 
> Sorry to ramble on but I just wanted to say hi, and introduce myself to a group of people who really seem to be so great together.
> 
> Thanks



Welcome!!  I am sure this has been mentioned already, but we love www.youcanmakethis.com..especially, Carlac's patterns. 



my*2*angels said:


> I just wanted to say a HUGE THANK YOU HEATHERSUE!!!! for helping me out!  I finally got an etsy shop up and needed some things and Heather helped me out and answered all my obnoxious questions!  So THANK YOU!!  Here is my latest that I just finished last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little model is not home today, so no pics of her in it yet!



I love this...very cute!  Good luck with your Etsy store...


----------



## maiziezoe

desparatelydisney said:


> Pixiefrnd, we leave on May 9 too!  Where are you staying?  We check in to BCV on May 9 and then VWL on May 11.  I have promised DD4 a little mermaid costume for Princess Storybook breakfast & I haven't even bought the fabric yet



We'll be down there too. We are at the Dolphin on the 9th and on a 4 day cruise on the 10th, then back to the Dolphin!  



danicaw said:


> I just picked up at large binder with tabs and lots of additional pockets for all my YCMT patterns. I think I added a dozen tabs and a dozen of the clear pockets to it.
> Works well! a few of the patterns are larger than the pockets but I am just folding them enough to fit in... I don't mind it they stick out above the binder.
> Now all I need is to find my 3 hole punch  that would make life easier.
> 
> How are you guys keeping your patterns. This was the best idea I had.... hubby didn't think wallpapering the dining room with them was cool  its where I sew, makes sense to me



LOL @ wallpapering the walls with them.  Right now I keep mine in a dresser drawer in my craft room/office. 



Piper said:


> Just a request for prayers today.  One of my former students passed away on Apr. 6th--he was 7 years old.  His mother is having a very difficult time and the funeral is this morning.  He had severe asthma.  His mother gave him a breathing treatment at 2:30 a.m., set her alarm for 5:30 and he was gone when she woke up....his heart gave out from all the strain of attacks through the years.
> 
> He was one of the most caring and considerate children I have taught.  Those of us who worked with him have been given 2 hours off to go to his funeral and it will be so difficult to  be calm and cheerful for the rest of the day (as it has for the last 11 days!)
> 
> Because of medical expenses, the family has very little money.  I am so proud of our staff--people have contributed just over $2,000 to help pay for his funeral
> 
> Pray for his family please.



Prayers going up.


----------



## MouseTriper

Piper said:


> Just a request for prayers today.  One of my former students passed away on Apr. 6th--he was 7 years old.  His mother is having a very difficult time and the funeral is this morning.  He had severe asthma.  His mother gave him a breathing treatment at 2:30 a.m., set her alarm for 5:30 and he was gone when she woke up....his heart gave out from all the strain of attacks through the years.
> 
> He was one of the most caring and considerate children I have taught.  Those of us who worked with him have been given 2 hours off to go to his funeral and it will be so difficult to  be calm and cheerful for the rest of the day (as it has for the last 11 days!)
> 
> Because of medical expenses, the family has very little money.  I am so proud of our staff--people have contributed just over $2,000 to help pay for his funeral
> 
> Pray for his family please.


This breaks my heart, I am so sorry.  I will be praying for this family.  This is so sad!  



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I have some very exciting news!!!!  My nephew just found out he is getting a full academic scholarship to college!!!!!  I am so proud of this kid!  My sister...let's just say we haven't always seen eye to eye on how she has chosen to live her life and the choices she has made over the years concerning her children.  (she tends to put herself first, I always put my kids first...funny...she always wanted kids...I never saw them in my future when we were little!  Funny how life works!)
> 
> So anyway...my parents and myself have always tried very hard to stay apart of the kids lives even when my sister would push us away.  So...I feel like I have some investment in his future and am SOOOO proud of what he has done!
> 
> And on top of that!  HE has his very first girlfriend and they are going to prom!  He is excited!  My sister can't afford to help him pay for anything...so my parents are paying for his tickets and tux rental and I am picking up the flowers and dinner.  And we are going to split the cost of pictures.
> 
> And...my other nephew (his twin) who decided to drop out of school when he was 16, is going to community college now to get his GED and wants to work on going to CC for now so he can also get a degree.  I am also proud of him and very hopeful he will find his spot!  I know going to HS with a twin that excelled at all stuff was very hard for him and hope that finding his own place will help him!  (BTW...he has a girlfriend too...they have been dating/hanging out for some time now...I think she motivates him!)
> 
> I can't believe those little bundles I held all those years ago are growing up!


Awww that is wonderful news!!  How exciting for the both of them. I think it is wonderful how you and parents are helping them out!!!


----------



## my*2*angels

Piper_ Prayers and thoughts are being sent your way!  I am so sorry to hear this!  Sydni has very bad asthma as well, we do breathing treatments and this just is really scary to think about!  So sorry for this family's loss!


----------



## MouseTriper

Just two days ago I posted about needing some desperate prayers.  So many of you replied to my post and/or sent me PM's.  I was once again overwhelmed with the kindness and caring showed by all of you.  I am in tears right now and I am shaking over what I have to tell you now.  These are happy, unbelievable tears though!!!

Just one hour ago I received a call from our attorney.....to make a VERY LONG story short, we are one BIG step closer to being able to adopt our beautiful baby boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We are not out of the woods yet but this step was a HUGE ONE and we were told the other day this part of the decision probably would not be made until sometime around September!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  September I tell you!!!  *You guys all prayed for us and JUST TWO DAYS LATER we get some of the BEST news we have had in almost a year and a half!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! * THIS IS AN EXAMPLE OF HOW PRAYERS REALLY DO WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I CAN NEVER THANK YOU GUYS ENOUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am still sitting here crying, I am such a sap, please excuse me!!  I just can't believe it, it is incredible!!!!

Please, please if you can, keep the prayers coming. They are working, I tell you...REALLY WORKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bclydia

Piper said:


> Just a request for prayers today.  One of my former students passed away on Apr. 6th--he was 7 years old.  His mother is having a very difficult time and the funeral is this morning.  He had severe asthma.  His mother gave him a breathing treatment at 2:30 a.m., set her alarm for 5:30 and he was gone when she woke up....his heart gave out from all the strain of attacks through the years.



Oh, how tragic.  Of course we will pray for you and his family.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I have some very exciting news!!!!  My nephew just found out he is getting a full academic scholarship to college!!!!!  I am so proud of this kid!  My sister...let's just say we haven't always seen eye to eye on how she has chosen to live her life and the choices she has made over the years concerning her children.  (she tends to put herself first, I always put my kids first...funny...she always wanted kids...I never saw them in my future when we were little!  Funny how life works!)
> 
> So anyway...my parents and myself have always tried very hard to stay apart of the kids lives even when my sister would push us away.  So...I feel like I have some investment in his future and am SOOOO proud of what he has done!
> 
> And on top of that!  HE has his very first girlfriend and they are going to prom!  He is excited!  My sister can't afford to help him pay for anything...so my parents are paying for his tickets and tux rental and I am picking up the flowers and dinner.  And we are going to split the cost of pictures.
> 
> And...my other nephew (his twin) who decided to drop out of school when he was 16, is going to community college now to get his GED and wants to work on going to CC for now so he can also get a degree.  I am also proud of him and very hopeful he will find his spot!  I know going to HS with a twin that excelled at all stuff was very hard for him and hope that finding his own place will help him!  (BTW...he has a girlfriend too...they have been dating/hanging out for some time now...I think she motivates him!)
> 
> I can't believe those little bundles I held all those years ago are growing up!



That's great news!  



pixeegrl said:


> Good morning ladies..prayers and well wishes to all who need them! What a wonderful support group you all are...
> I know I don't post much on this side of the board but after seeing all the cute Feliz dresses I finally bought the pattern! My question is do you have any special tips about it? I cut my pattern pieces out on shower curtain liner to use over and over. The dress seems fairly simple, especially with the follow along tutorial from Trillium and the 20 page tutorial from....Farbenmix?...Here is the fabric I am using for the 2 dresses. They are for my god-daughter...I have 3 boys so I do get to sew for here at least. They are taking a trip  (her first) in November to Disney. I am making a round neck Minnie dot...white in the middle more red on bottom....the Tinkerbell Feliz, The cute Orange and Yellow Feliz, and possibly a strip skirt...back to my question...any great tips you want to share  Thanks so much ladies...now if I can just find my post again, this thread moves soooo fast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> The Orange dot-underdress, Yellow-overdress & pockets, Brown-ruffles and with maybe an owl embroidered on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> The undersdress is the tink, the overdress is the blue and the green sparkles will be three ruffles with the tink showing in between and 2 front pockets...Oh I can't wait to get started!!!



I haven't made the feliz yet.  I'm a little leary of trying it but I do have the pattern.  Perhaps you have given me a little kick to get started.



WyomingMom said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I've lurked on this thread since last June and finally decided to post.  You all inspired me to try my hand at sewing before our trip to WDW last July.  I made a few things for the trip, some of which fell apart!  Since then, I've become kind of an addict!  I'm slowly getting better thanks to CarlaC's wonderful patterns!  I work full-time as an RN so my sewing time is kind of limited but I get a few things done here and there.
> 
> You are all so amazing, I wish I had a fraction of the talent that I see on these boards!



Welcome!!! We'd love to see some photos.  We just love Carla's patterns around here!



my*2*angels said:


> I just wanted to say a HUGE THANK YOU HEATHERSUE!!!! for helping me out!  I finally got an etsy shop up and needed some things and Heather helped me out and answered all my obnoxious questions!  So THANK YOU!!  Here is my latest that I just finished last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little model is not home today, so no pics of her in it yet!



Congratulations on your new Etsy shop!! Great dress!


----------



## WyomingMom

Piper,

That is just awful, I will be praying for that family.  That's so scary, we have friends that lost a child to asthma.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

MouseTriper said:


> Just two days ago I posted about needing some desperate prayers.  So many of you replied to my post and/or sent me PM's.  I was once again overwhelmed with the kindness and caring showed by all of you.  I am in tears right now and I am shaking over what I have to tell you now.  These are happy, unbelievable tears though!!!
> 
> Just one hour ago I received a call from our attorney.....to make a VERY LONG story short, we are one BIG step closer to being able to adopt our beautiful baby boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We are not out of the woods yet but this step was a HUGE ONE and we were told the other day this part of the decision probably would not be made until sometime around September!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  September I tell you!!!  *You guys all prayed for us and JUST TWO DAYS LATER we get some of the BEST news we have had in almost a year and a half!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! * THIS IS AN EXAMPLE OF HOW PRAYERS REALLY DO WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I CAN NEVER THANK YOU GUYS ENOUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am still sitting here crying, I am such a sap, please excuse me!!  I just can't believe it, it is incredible!!!!
> 
> Please, please if you can, keep the prayers coming. They are working, I tell you...REALLY WORKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




That is great news!  We will continue to pray for you!  And even cry with you over your joy!


----------



## WyomingMom

bclydia (Sorry I'm still learning names, lol)

Did you get your daughter's name from Willow?  I have a niece whose name is Alora Dannon because her dad loved that movie.  They changed the spelling.

I'll try to post some pics once I figure out how.  I know there are instructions at the beginning of the thread.  I love CarlaC too, she's made learning to sew so painless for me.  I honestly had never owned a sewing machine until last June and hadn't touched one since home ec in junior high (and that was a long time ago!).


----------



## my*2*angels

MouseTriper said:


> Just two days ago I posted about needing some desperate prayers.  So many of you replied to my post and/or sent me PM's.  I was once again overwhelmed with the kindness and caring showed by all of you.  I am in tears right now and I am shaking over what I have to tell you now.  These are happy, unbelievable tears though!!!
> 
> Just one hour ago I received a call from our attorney.....to make a VERY LONG story short, we are one BIG step closer to being able to adopt our beautiful baby boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We are not out of the woods yet but this step was a HUGE ONE and we were told the other day this part of the decision probably would not be made until sometime around September!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  September I tell you!!!  *You guys all prayed for us and JUST TWO DAYS LATER we get some of the BEST news we have had in almost a year and a half!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! * THIS IS AN EXAMPLE OF HOW PRAYERS REALLY DO WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I CAN NEVER THANK YOU GUYS ENOUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am still sitting here crying, I am such a sap, please excuse me!!  I just can't believe it, it is incredible!!!!
> 
> Please, please if you can, keep the prayers coming. They are working, I tell you...REALLY WORKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



This is FANTASTIC news!!!  Yes, prayers really do work!  And I will definitely keep them coming your way!  GOD IS GOOD!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

WyomingMom said:


> bclydia (Sorry I'm still learning names, lol)
> 
> Did you get your daughter's name from Willow?  I have a niece whose name is Alora Dannon because her dad loved that movie.  They changed the spelling.
> 
> I'll try to post some pics once I figure out how.  I know there are instructions at the beginning of the thread.  I love CarlaC too, she's made learning to sew so painless for me.  I honestly had never owned a sewing machine until last June and hadn't touched one since home ec in junior high (and that was a long time ago!).




Carla is great!  She makes me look good all of the time!

Welcome to this addiction!  I can't wait to see pics!  (I think you have to have 10 post before you can post pics...so start gabbing and you will be there in no time!).


----------



## minnie2

Moonks mom-
 That s wonderful about your nephews!  Being that my brothers are twin's and 2 of my good friends have twins I know all to well how different twins can be!  I love to hear how they are both doing well!



my*2*angels said:


> I just wanted to say a HUGE THANK YOU HEATHERSUE!!!! for helping me out!  I finally got an etsy shop up and needed some things and Heather helped me out and answered all my obnoxious questions!  So THANK YOU!!  Here is my latest that I just finished last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little model is not home today, so no pics of her in it yet!


Adorable!



MouseTriper said:


> Just two days ago I posted about needing some desperate prayers.  So many of you replied to my post and/or sent me PM's.  I was once again overwhelmed with the kindness and caring showed by all of you.  I am in tears right now and I am shaking over what I have to tell you now.  These are happy, unbelievable tears though!!!
> 
> Just one hour ago I received a call from our attorney.....to make a VERY LONG story short, we are one BIG step closer to being able to adopt our beautiful baby boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We are not out of the woods yet but this step was a HUGE ONE and we were told the other day this part of the decision probably would not be made until sometime around September!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  September I tell you!!!  *You guys all prayed for us and JUST TWO DAYS LATER we get some of the BEST news we have had in almost a year and a half!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! * THIS IS AN EXAMPLE OF HOW PRAYERS REALLY DO WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I CAN NEVER THANK YOU GUYS ENOUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am still sitting here crying, I am such a sap, please excuse me!!  I just can't believe it, it is incredible!!!!
> 
> Please, please if you can, keep the prayers coming. They are working, I tell you...REALLY WORKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


  Oh I am crying here with you!  I am so excited for you!  I so pray you will have that perfect little child in your arms SOON!!!!!!!  You are ot a sap you are a mom who wants to love a child!!!!!  Noting is more important then that!  
 i will continue to pray that that little boy will be with you very soon!


----------



## DisneyMOM09

MouseTriper said:


> Just two days ago I posted about needing some desperate prayers.  So many of you replied to my post and/or sent me PM's.  I was once again overwhelmed with the kindness and caring showed by all of you.  I am in tears right now and I am shaking over what I have to tell you now.  These are happy, unbelievable tears though!!!
> 
> Just one hour ago I received a call from our attorney.....to make a VERY LONG story short, we are one BIG step closer to being able to adopt our beautiful baby boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We are not out of the woods yet but this step was a HUGE ONE and we were told the other day this part of the decision probably would not be made until sometime around September!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  September I tell you!!!  *You guys all prayed for us and JUST TWO DAYS LATER we get some of the BEST news we have had in almost a year and a half!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! * THIS IS AN EXAMPLE OF HOW PRAYERS REALLY DO WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I CAN NEVER THANK YOU GUYS ENOUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am still sitting here crying, I am such a sap, please excuse me!!  I just can't believe it, it is incredible!!!!
> 
> Please, please if you can, keep the prayers coming. They are working, I tell you...REALLY WORKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I got teary eyed reading this! I am soo happy that you got a good report! I will continue to keep you in my prayers! Be blessed!!!!! 

On a side note... I just signed up for my first big give outfit!  Hopefully my stuff will be good enough! I only sew for my girls and for my neices so I am a little nervous. I am excited to be able to do something for such a wonderful family.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Piper said:


> Just a request for prayers today.  One of my former students passed away on Apr. 6th--he was 7 years old.  His mother is having a very difficult time and the funeral is this morning.  He had severe asthma.  His mother gave him a breathing treatment at 2:30 a.m., set her alarm for 5:30 and he was gone when she woke up....his heart gave out from all the strain of attacks through the years.
> 
> He was one of the most caring and considerate children I have taught.  Those of us who worked with him have been given 2 hours off to go to his funeral and it will be so difficult to  be calm and cheerful for the rest of the day (as it has for the last 11 days!)
> 
> Because of medical expenses, the family has very little money.  I am so proud of our staff--people have contributed just over $2,000 to help pay for his funeral
> 
> Pray for his family please.



I am so sorry to hear this...prayers and thoughts to the friends and family.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

MouseTriper said:


> Just two days ago I posted about needing some desperate prayers.  So many of you replied to my post and/or sent me PM's.  I was once again overwhelmed with the kindness and caring showed by all of you.  I am in tears right now and I am shaking over what I have to tell you now.  These are happy, unbelievable tears though!!!
> 
> Just one hour ago I received a call from our attorney.....to make a VERY LONG story short, we are one BIG step closer to being able to adopt our beautiful baby boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We are not out of the woods yet but this step was a HUGE ONE and we were told the other day this part of the decision probably would not be made until sometime around September!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  September I tell you!!!  *You guys all prayed for us and JUST TWO DAYS LATER we get some of the BEST news we have had in almost a year and a half!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! * THIS IS AN EXAMPLE OF HOW PRAYERS REALLY DO WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I CAN NEVER THANK YOU GUYS ENOUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am still sitting here crying, I am such a sap, please excuse me!!  I just can't believe it, it is incredible!!!!
> 
> Please, please if you can, keep the prayers coming. They are working, I tell you...REALLY WORKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




That is great news!!!!  You and your family will continue to be in my prayers....


----------



## revrob

FRUSTRATED!  I had a big multi-quote going, and just as I went to hit submit - my computer blacked out or something!

PIPER -I'll be praying for the family you posted about.  What a sad story!

I had some really sad news this week, too.  A colleague of ours died suddenly of a massive heart attack.  He was 44 years old.  He leaves behind a wife and three teenage kids.  It's just so sad!  Please pray for this family!




MouseTriper said:


> Just two days ago I posted about needing some desperate prayers.  So many of you replied to my post and/or sent me PM's.  I was once again overwhelmed with the kindness and caring showed by all of you.  I am in tears right now and I am shaking over what I have to tell you now.  These are happy, unbelievable tears though!!!
> 
> Just one hour ago I received a call from our attorney.....to make a VERY LONG story short, we are one BIG step closer to being able to adopt our beautiful baby boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We are not out of the woods yet but this step was a HUGE ONE and we were told the other day this part of the decision probably would not be made until sometime around September!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  September I tell you!!!  *You guys all prayed for us and JUST TWO DAYS LATER we get some of the BEST news we have had in almost a year and a half!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! * THIS IS AN EXAMPLE OF HOW PRAYERS REALLY DO WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I CAN NEVER THANK YOU GUYS ENOUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am still sitting here crying, I am such a sap, please excuse me!!  I just can't believe it, it is incredible!!!!
> 
> Please, please if you can, keep the prayers coming. They are working, I tell you...REALLY WORKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I'm so happy for you!  You're right - prayers DO WORK!  I'll continue to pray for your family.


----------



## NaeNae

MouseTriper said:


> Just two days ago I posted about needing some desperate prayers.  So many of you replied to my post and/or sent me PM's.  I was once again overwhelmed with the kindness and caring showed by all of you.  I am in tears right now and I am shaking over what I have to tell you now.  These are happy, unbelievable tears though!!!
> 
> Just one hour ago I received a call from our attorney.....to make a VERY LONG story short, we are one BIG step closer to being able to adopt our beautiful baby boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We are not out of the woods yet but this step was a HUGE ONE and we were told the other day this part of the decision probably would not be made until sometime around September!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  September I tell you!!!  *You guys all prayed for us and JUST TWO DAYS LATER we get some of the BEST news we have had in almost a year and a half!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! * THIS IS AN EXAMPLE OF HOW PRAYERS REALLY DO WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I CAN NEVER THANK YOU GUYS ENOUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am still sitting here crying, I am such a sap, please excuse me!!  I just can't believe it, it is incredible!!!!
> 
> Please, please if you can, keep the prayers coming. They are working, I tell you...REALLY WORKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I'm all teary just reading this.  I'll continue the prayers.  Please keep us posted.


----------



## WyomingMom

Moonk's Mom - Thanks for the welcome and the info about the pics.  I'll keep posting until I have 10!

Mousetriper - That's awesome news!  I'll be praying for your family!

3GoofyBoys - I think we live in the same general area.  I live 85 miles north of Cheyenne.  I actually work at Cheyenne Regional Medical Center.  How do you like this lovely weather we're having?  It doesn't look like I will make it to work tonight - I called my floor and one of my co-workers said they're predicting 10-20 inches of snow there today.  It's crazy because it's only raining here.  That's ok, I really didn't want to work tonight anyway, maybe I can get in some sewing time, lol.


----------



## sahm1000

Still trying to catch up - sorry for all of the multiquotes I"m about to post!




CampbellScot said:


> I'm always around...just in lurker mode these days!!
> 
> Okay Disboutiquers...I have a quick request for prayers/good thoughts! My little step daughter is having surgery tomorrow,(Thursday), at 12:30pm East Coast time. It's nothing real big or life threatening but she is having general anesthesia and that always makes me nervous. She's having a cyst like thing removed from an area above her upper lip. You can't see it at all when you look at her, but it causes her to bite her lip a lot. We were told it should come out. She had surgery to have this thing removed for the second time last week. The first time she had this done two years ago the doctor doing it had no business doing that kind of surgery. At all. He admits this. He's not a surgeon. He said it was a quick in office "procedure". Not so much. He made a terrible mess of it, Sally had a post op infection and he didn't get all of it. We went to a plastic surgeon for this go round b/c the cyst had grown back. Apparently it's a very tricky little thing to get out. After the pathology report came back last week the surgeon discovered he didn't get all of it b/c some of the cyst was in the facial muscle. This makes the surgery much more complicated and poor Sally will have quite a bit more pain in recovery.
> 
> anyhow...I would appreciate any good thoughts and/or prayers. I love this little girl so much and it kills me that she is having to go through this a third time. My biggest prayer will be that the surgeon will get EVERYTHING and we can leave this behind us for good. This is a heck of a way for Sally to end her spring break, but she is being such a little soldier.
> 
> Thanks everyone. Much appreciated!



Poor little Sally!  I'm sure you're just as frightened, although by now I know it's over since I'm so late in seeing this!  Tell Sally to follow all of the rules (I know how she likes her rules!) and listen to the doctor after the surgery.  Let her know that all of us here are praying for her and your family.  



MouseTriper said:


> *If you can , please, please say a prayer for our family*.  I am not allowed to discuss what is going on right now but I am in tears and need some major prayers. Please.   I am very emotional right now and do not know how much more I can take.  I know I haven't met most of you but I feel like I know all of you and I know you care. Thank you.



Beth, I am praying for your family too.  Please take care of yourself.  



sweetstitches said:


> I've in IL about 30 miles west of Chicago.  We are probably moving to the Houston area (probably Katy) later this year.  I just don't know when yet.  Hopefully I'll know by next month.  My DH's company takes forever to make decisions.




I've heard lots of good things about Katy.  Maybe one of these days I'll go with Darren when he goes down there and meet all of you Houston people (now don't ask me what I'm going to do with my kiddos but it's an idea anyway!).  I know I also have a lot of neighbors here in Dallas that have moved from Houston and they lived in the Woodlands which is also supposed to be nice.  Good luck with the move and keep us posted.


----------



## livndisney

MouseTriper said:


> Just two days ago I posted about needing some desperate prayers.  So many of you replied to my post and/or sent me PM's.  I was once again overwhelmed with the kindness and caring showed by all of you.  I am in tears right now and I am shaking over what I have to tell you now.  These are happy, unbelievable tears though!!!
> 
> Just one hour ago I received a call from our attorney.....to make a VERY LONG story short, we are one BIG step closer to being able to adopt our beautiful baby boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We are not out of the woods yet but this step was a HUGE ONE and we were told the other day this part of the decision probably would not be made until sometime around September!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  September I tell you!!!  *You guys all prayed for us and JUST TWO DAYS LATER we get some of the BEST news we have had in almost a year and a half!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! * THIS IS AN EXAMPLE OF HOW PRAYERS REALLY DO WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I CAN NEVER THANK YOU GUYS ENOUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am still sitting here crying, I am such a sap, please excuse me!!  I just can't believe it, it is incredible!!!!
> 
> Please, please if you can, keep the prayers coming. They are working, I tell you...REALLY WORKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Oh BETH!!!!!! I am all goose bumps!!!


----------



## jessica52877

Beth! that is such wonderful news! I'll keep praying and continue to hope that it all works out well!

Piper - That is so so sad. What a wonderful thing for all that money to have been raised. I cannot imagine how much it must hurt to lose a child and especially at such a young age.

Shannon - Prayers for the family you know too.

And for some good news since most of it wasn't so great this morning. I finished my 2nd vida! This was one mega workout of a vida! I have no pictures yet but I'll take some later! Whoo hoo!

I deserve some dancing bananas! 

3 more coming soon!


----------



## twob4him

Piper said:


> Just a request for prayers today.  One of my former students passed away on Apr. 6th--he was 7 years old.  His mother is having a very difficult time and the funeral is this morning.  He had severe asthma.  His mother gave him a breathing treatment at 2:30 a.m., set her alarm for 5:30 and he was gone when she woke up....his heart gave out from all the strain of attacks through the years.
> 
> He was one of the most caring and considerate children I have taught.  Those of us who worked with him have been given 2 hours off to go to his funeral and it will be so difficult to  be calm and cheerful for the rest of the day (as it has for the last 11 days!)
> 
> Because of medical expenses, the family has very little money.  I am so proud of our staff--people have contributed just over $2,000 to help pay for his funeral
> 
> Pray for his family please.


  Prayers sent....hugs you you, the family and staff!



but as an aside...news like this sets me off ...as you all know, I get very scared and worried (as I am sure all of you do), when my kids get sick....and as a parent of children who are on breathing treatments when they are sick....news like this totally scares me...I really need to go calm down...I am pretty upset.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

MouseTriper said:


> Just two days ago I posted about needing some desperate prayers.  So many of you replied to my post and/or sent me PM's.  I was once again overwhelmed with the kindness and caring showed by all of you.  I am in tears right now and I am shaking over what I have to tell you now.  These are happy, unbelievable tears though!!!
> 
> Just one hour ago I received a call from our attorney.....to make a VERY LONG story short, we are one BIG step closer to being able to adopt our beautiful baby boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We are not out of the woods yet but this step was a HUGE ONE and we were told the other day this part of the decision probably would not be made until sometime around September!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  September I tell you!!!  *You guys all prayed for us and JUST TWO DAYS LATER we get some of the BEST news we have had in almost a year and a half!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! * THIS IS AN EXAMPLE OF HOW PRAYERS REALLY DO WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I CAN NEVER THANK YOU GUYS ENOUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am still sitting here crying, I am such a sap, please excuse me!!  I just can't believe it, it is incredible!!!!
> 
> Please, please if you can, keep the prayers coming. They are working, I tell you...REALLY WORKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



That is amazing news! How awesome!


----------



## sahm1000

jessesgirl said:


> Sorry I have not learned to do multi quotes yet so I am doing it all in one..
> 
> First all that requested prayers you have mine !
> 
> I am in Texas just east of Dallas



All of the Texas people should get together sometime!  I would love a mini meet somewhere (although from the looks of it, we are all so spread out with Texas being so big!).  There was someone else on here from TX, she hasn't posted in a while though....  I'm drawing a blank on her name and signature...someone help me out here....she is the wonderful woman who fosters children........anyone?



princessmom29 said:


> Hi guys. I am so excited!! I just ran out to get a few odds and ends and went by the local sewing shop. They just had a used futura come in and it looks like I may be able to get it! She is working up a price for me, and it needs a new presser foot, but I really hope it works out. I have wanted an embroidery machine for sooo long, and just couldn't justify the expense.




I really want an embroidery machine!  I have finally gotten over my fear of my serger (was scared of threading it but now i'm okay with it!) and now I'm ready to conquer an embroidery machine.  Now if I just had the $$$ for one I'd be set! 



danicaw said:


> Cool! I had forgotten CarlaC had a skort pattern! Fun!
> Thanks.
> 
> Ok, you guys have to keep me from fabric shopping online.... its dangerous.
> I have a huge list of things I really like but so far haven't purchased... I have will power after all, who knew
> But I thought I would share some of the things I found... for those of you who like to plan ahead.... Disney Halloween prints......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one other....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the prices aren't as low as I would hope considering its not halloween, but I haven't seen these prints before so maybe they are rare?
> Oh, all at gotfabric dot com, under themes, holiday prints.
> 
> They also have some Monsters Inc flannel that is really tempting me. And I am a sucker for Hawaiian prints so this site is a fav for me.
> Ok, I will stop dragging you all down the path of online fabric shopping. Thanks for humoring me.



Very cute!  Love those fabrics!  I am looking for Disney flannels (I already have the ones on this site unfortunately) so if anyone knows of a site to buy them other than the  let me know.  I have bought some off of there and right now I'm watching an Alice in Wonderland one that has 6 hours left.  It's a fat quarter and going for $10.  Absolutely out of my price range at that price for so little fabric!  Anyway, I'm trying to make a rag quilt with them and have all of the squares being different so if you see any let me know!




revrob said:


> HEY!  Where do you live?  I live east of Dallas too!  Though a few hours east!




Shannon, another Texas girl!  Since I'm not a native Texan my geography of Texas is nonexistent...are you north of south of Dallas?  Just wondering how far apart we are.  



phins_jazy said:


> Amarillo, Tx here.  Way up in the panhandle.
> 
> I haven't gotten any sewing done today.  I took all 3 girls to the dentist this morning.  I'm wiped out!  I have a real fear of dentists so it's especially hard for me to go.  Bleh!


'

I don't think I realized you were from Texas too.  My DH always gets a speeding ticket when driving out west to Amarillo.  Makes me so mad that I insist he fly from now on.  He always tell me that he doesn't have the $ in his travel budget (through work) but I've explained to him that I don't have speeding ticket money in my household budget and GE's budget is way bigger than mine so get a plane ticket!




jham said:


> I Love this one!



I  that outfit!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> DO you keep your on the computer or do you print them out? have you ever had any problems printing them?
> 
> I just bought CarlaC's easy fit pants, stripwork jumper, portrait peasant top bundle, the simply sweet top & the Sami dress by Pretty Baby Boutique. I was able to print out the Sami dress but have had a problem with the stripwork jumper - spool subsystem app prolblem and have now spent the past few hours on tech chats trying to fix the problem - still not fixed but have directions to fix it which require me to start up in safe mode and do things that may wipe out my operating system looks like I will be spending the next couple days backing EVERYTHING up before I do this.




I always get scared when I have computer issues.  I hate the thought of losing something I have saved.  I had a hard drive that went corrupt (I have no idea if i'm using the right words here but it broke) a few years ago and I am so thankful I had all of my pictures backed up and on snapfish.  I looked into having someone try and get all of my documents off of it and it was over a $1000 to have it done.  



t-beri said:


> I was looking for this pic!  It's not in the photo bucket?? I LOVE this dress
> 
> 
> YCMT patterns:  You will be able to access them from your "library" on YCMT once you log on.  I also save the e-mail in a folder, save it in my documents and on a thumb drive.   I have security issues  Well I keep it in my e-mail b/c sometimes i'm sewing at my moms or MIL's where my computer isn't ALSO if I am at the store and I forgot to write down yardage then I can pull it up on my blackberry and see.



Love the idea of being able to find the yardage when you're at the fabric store with your blackberry.  I always find fabric when I'm not looking for it and have no idea what I want to do with it so I don't end up buying it.  I just found some the other day at Hobby Lobby but I wasn't sure how much to buy so I left it.  Thanks for the idea T!



NaeNae said:


> I'll take pictures when I finally get it finished.    I still have a pile of stuff I'm trying to find a home for.  My husband put new laminate flooring down, it turned out so pretty.  My chair rolls around the room so easy now.  I hated being on carpet in the old room.




Ohh yes!  I love seeing everyone's sewing room, I'm so jealous I want one!



CampbellScot said:


> Hey all!!
> Just wanted to say thanks so much for the prayers and good thoughts for Sally's surgery!
> 
> She came through the surgery like a soldier. Poor baby, lots more swelling this time but the surgeon got everything. She's in pain and just as grumpy as all get out, but she woke right up from the anesthesia. She's on her way to grandma's to convalesce!
> 
> thanks again for all the prayers. I know they helped!!




Way to go Sally!  Hope she has a speedy and easy recovery!


----------



## HeatherSue

my*2*angels said:


> I just wanted to say a HUGE THANK YOU HEATHERSUE!!!! for helping me out!  I finally got an etsy shop up and needed some things and Heather helped me out and answered all my obnoxious questions!  So THANK YOU!!  Here is my latest that I just finished last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little model is not home today, so no pics of her in it yet!


you're silly, I didn't do much to help you and you were not obnoxious at all!  I love the Ariel outfit! Good luck with your shop!

Hey, I love that new button in your siggy! Too funny!



jham said:


> Oh, and since I've come out of lurkdom, YAY for my new Ticker!  I'm going to Disneyland!  With Heathersue!!! and we will have at least as much fun as all you going to Disneyworld in October!  It will be a bicoastal meet!






ibesue said:


> Can I come meet up with you guys???????


You better! 



sohappy said:


> Unforch I am a terrible lurker.  I want to post more (I have been sending vibes to those in need, loving on all of the gorgeous stuff posted, etc), my schedule is just INSANE.  I work about 70 hours a week, and I am a single mom, so there are lots of things I neglect (laundry, the dishes. . .see a pattern?).  No really, I am always checking in, just not posting enough.
> 
> Did you see the pics I posted?  I have some great ones of Morgan!  she is such a ray of sunshine!!!


I've been missing you around here!  You need to post some pictures of your cuties, to give us our Jacksom and Cooper fix!




Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Here's my Itty Bitty in size newborn- I can't believe how little it is, I put the quarter in the photo to try to give scale. This was sweet and easy, although it took me 3 days (Im so scatter brained!)
> Would you believe today...I couldn't remember which way the fabric fed through my machine. WOW! It was only a moment- but still LOL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in the northern part of Fairfield County in Conneticut- I am about an hour from NYC (LaGuardia Airport) and hour from Hartford.


Oh my goodness!! That is so ADORABLE!!!!! I love the fabric you used, too!  That is just a perfect little tiny dress!



bclydia said:


> Hmmmm, I wonder if I can talk DH into an October trip to Disneyland.....


YES!!! DO IT!!



mom2prettyprincess said:


> Hi ladies & Tom....I was just wondering if anyone has ever gone to or even been interested in doing a sewing retreat. I have friends that go and do a scrapbooking retreat 2x's a year and last one they went to they had told me that a sewing group had been in there before them. Just wondering if anyone had ever done this or even if you have ever had interest in one? I would love to do one...but maybe it's just me
> 
> I know...I am all questions lately, I did sew some a few things in the last week, but like I said before I lost my camera..and am trying to convience the wonderful boyfriend that we need a new one for our Disney trip...I mean you only go your 1st time once!
> 
> And I just realized I have been a disboard member for 1 year now...time sure does fly when you are obsessed with looking at all the awesome stuff that is posted by all of you!


A sewing retreat would be fun!  What would be even more fun is a retreat with all of you!

Congrats on your 1 year anniversary!  My stats are off because I changed my username in 2007.



t-beri said:


> :
> See, Jess...SOMEBODY wants us.


I hate to rat you out, but----
T was planning on meeting us at DisneyLAND!!!  But, she couldn't make it.



KARAJ said:


> Hello all, I have been lurking the DIS boards for about a month now, found it while researching my upcoming trip to WDW, and have read so many of your posts from the Disboutiquers. I just thought that this is the perfect place to have my first post placed since you all seem so wonderful!! I am a SAHM of 3 with DS 5 (almost) DD 3 and DD 9 months. We are a Homeschooling Army family. We are currently at Ft. Bliss Texas in Windy, Dry, El Paso and have been here about 6 months.
> 
> I am horrible about how often I have pulled out my sewing machine in the last couple of moves (5 stations in 6 years  ) So I am hoping we stay here long enough to actually unpack all of my stuff, yes I am slow at unpacking! But I am going home to my DM and DMIL On Monday for two weeks, YAH,  so I called and asked if they would help me or at least let me borrow there awesome equipment, so we can get a couple of simple dresses made for our kids first trip to WDW in July. Also at least a pair of shorts for my son. They are also both going to WDW with us and so is my soon to be step-father, My Grandma, My Grandpa, One Niece, My Aunt, and my Step-sister who is a great babysitter (Date Night here I come!!) So I am thinking if possible maybe simple Grand Gathering shirts or something also.
> 
> I hope to start making some clothing for my children and be able to post them here for you all to see and hopefully have some constructive critisicm PLEASE, I am sure I will need all the help I can get.  I have not really sewn anything except patches on uniforms in at least 8 years. And 8 years ago I was not very good and pretty limited to doll stuff, blankets, and pillows/pillowcases. So this will be a new adventure.
> 
> Sorry to ramble on but I just wanted to say hi, and introduce myself to a group of people who really seem to be so great together.
> 
> Thanks


!!! We feel privileged that you chose us for your first post!  The women and man on this thread are all wonderful, helpful, caring, and friendly.  We're glad to have you here and can't wait to see what you make!



t-beri said:


> Heather will make you a baby simba outfit for 1.2 million dollars


How did you know I was going to offer to do just that?  



sahm1000 said:


> How fun!  I've only been there once and I don't really remember it, I was probably 6, I'll have to get back there some day!
> 
> I saw the Grand Canyon at the age of around 11 and that was my impression.  Big hole.  I'm afraid it still might be my thoughts!  I'm not much on things like that.
> 
> Really, that is where you belong.........hmm.  I grew up in ST. Louis and have been to Branson once (hated it) and never even heard of Arrow Rock.  How did you answer that quiz?


I think you need to plan another trip- for this October!

You're the only other person I've ever heard of that had the same reaction as me to the Grand Canyon.  

I have no idea why they picked Branson for me!  For one thing, I like small towns!



Flea said:


>


Those are really cute!  I love the boots, too!



KARAJ said:


> (don't worry though they did deliver the nice glass spinny plate that goes in it)
> 
> But I am excited because I have convinced my husband that I can live with the broken washer, which works just fine, you can just see the insides through the cracks, ( I keep telling myself it could be educational later.) So when we get reimbursed, should be next week YAH!! For the losses, I get to buy not only new material but for using a taped together washer I may buy a new Machine w/ embroidery. I will have to see though.


Who needs a microwave when you have a nifty spinny glass plate?
about your educational washer! 



*Toadstool* said:


> Oh my goodness...
> My mom bought me a *wii fit* for my birthday(on April 20th). She gave it to me early. DH gave me my present(IPod! <3) early so I guess she wanted to too. My DH works offshore and is offshore for 7 days and home for 7 days. Anywho... wow! That really is a workout. Anyone else have one?? I am soo horrible at it. It is fun though. My DD can actually play some of the games. She loves it. She can totally play these better than the regular wii games.


I have a Wii fit and I love it!  I don't use it nearly as often as I should, though.  Teresa uncovered an astounding study on the Wii fit.  Apparently, there was actually research conducted to find out that the Wii fit does not help you lose weight....if you don't use it!  Yes, money well spent on that study. 



Piper said:


> Just a request for prayers today.  One of my former students passed away on Apr. 6th--he was 7 years old.  His mother is having a very difficult time and the funeral is this morning.  He had severe asthma.  His mother gave him a breathing treatment at 2:30 a.m., set her alarm for 5:30 and he was gone when she woke up....his heart gave out from all the strain of attacks through the years.
> 
> He was one of the most caring and considerate children I have taught.  Those of us who worked with him have been given 2 hours off to go to his funeral and it will be so difficult to  be calm and cheerful for the rest of the day (as it has for the last 11 days!)
> 
> Because of medical expenses, the family has very little money.  I am so proud of our staff--people have contributed just over $2,000 to help pay for his funeral
> 
> Pray for his family please.


Oh no, Piper.  I am so sorry.  I can't imagine how you must be feeling.  I'll be praying for you, his family, and everyone involved. 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I have some very exciting news!!!!  My nephew just found out he is getting a full academic scholarship to college!!!!! I am so proud of this kid!  My sister...let's just say we haven't always seen eye to eye on how she has chosen to live her life and the choices she has made over the years concerning her children.  (she tends to put herself first, I always put my kids first...funny...she always wanted kids...I never saw them in my future when we were little!  Funny how life works!)
> 
> So anyway...my parents and myself have always tried very hard to stay apart of the kids lives even when my sister would push us away.  So...I feel like I have some investment in his future and am SOOOO proud of what he has done!
> 
> And on top of that!  HE has his very first girlfriend and they are going to prom!  He is excited!  My sister can't afford to help him pay for anything...so my parents are paying for his tickets and tux rental and I am picking up the flowers and dinner.  And we are going to split the cost of pictures.
> 
> And...my other nephew (his twin) who decided to drop out of school when he was 16, is going to community college now to get his GED and wants to work on going to CC for now so he can also get a degree.  I am also proud of him and very hopeful he will find his spot!  I know going to HS with a twin that excelled at all stuff was very hard for him and hope that finding his own place will help him!  (BTW...he has a girlfriend too...they have been dating/hanging out for some time now...I think she motivates him!)
> 
> I can't believe those little bundles I held all those years ago are growing up!


Wow, that is wonderful!!  It's so cool how proud you are of them, too!  I know how it is to be proud of a newphew!  



WyomingMom said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I've lurked on this thread since last June and finally decided to post.  You all inspired me to try my hand at sewing before our trip to WDW last July.  I made a few things for the trip, some of which fell apart!  Since then, I've become kind of an addict!  I'm slowly getting better thanks to CarlaC's wonderful patterns!  I work full-time as an RN so my sewing time is kind of limited but I get a few things done here and there.
> 
> You are all so amazing, I wish I had a fraction of the talent that I see on these boards!


!! Some of the first things I made fell apart, too.  But, I've gotten beter! 



EnchantedPrincess said:


> How exciting..it has been over 10 years since I went to DL.


It sounds like it's time to go back...how does October sound?



MouseTriper said:


> Just two days ago I posted about needing some desperate prayers.  So many of you replied to my post and/or sent me PM's.  I was once again overwhelmed with the kindness and caring showed by all of you.  I am in tears right now and I am shaking over what I have to tell you now.  These are happy, unbelievable tears though!!!
> 
> Just one hour ago I received a call from our attorney.....to make a VERY LONG story short, we are one BIG step closer to being able to adopt our beautiful baby boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We are not out of the woods yet but this step was a HUGE ONE and we were told the other day this part of the decision probably would not be made until sometime around September!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  September I tell you!!!  *You guys all prayed for us and JUST TWO DAYS LATER we get some of the BEST news we have had in almost a year and a half!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! * THIS IS AN EXAMPLE OF HOW PRAYERS REALLY DO WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I CAN NEVER THANK YOU GUYS ENOUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am still sitting here crying, I am such a sap, please excuse me!!  I just can't believe it, it is incredible!!!!
> 
> Please, please if you can, keep the prayers coming. They are working, I tell you...REALLY WORKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 WOO-HOOO!!!!!!!! I am SO happy for you!! I literally was sobbing when I read this- in a good way!!  The power of prayer never ceases to amaze me!  I'll keep praying for you guys! 



DisneyMOM09 said:


> On a side note... I just signed up for my first big give outfit! Hopefully my stuff will be good enough! I only sew for my girls and for my neices so I am a little nervous. I am excited to be able to do something for such a wonderful family.



Thank you so much!! They'll love whatever you make!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

HeatherSue said:


> A sewing retreat would be fun!  What would be even more fun is a retreat with all of you!
> 
> Congrats on your 1 year anniversary!  My stats are off because I changed my username in 2007.
> 
> 
> 
> Really Heather, that was exaxtly what I was thinking!...Sometimes I get these hairbrain ideas..so that is why I was trying to find out where everyone was and stuff...My boyfriend thinks I am crazy! I have been thinking about it alot lately. I think it would be so neat. And to be able to meet some of you that make all this amazing stuff. Well anyway...anyone up for a possible sewing retreat?
Click to expand...


----------



## HeatherSue

The UPS guy just showed up with my "Unofficial Guide to Disneyland 2009".  I pulled it out of the package and had to laugh!  It's about 1/3 of the size of  my Disney World one! No wonder it was a little bit cheaper!  I guess there just isn't as much to talk about at Disneyland!

I can't wait to read it, though!!!


I'm also baking cakes for my mom and dad's 45th anniversary tomorrow!  

Yes, FORTY-FIVE years!!! 

We're having a little party with our family over at their house tomorrow.  I'm bringing cake and cheesy potatoes. Yummm....


----------



## revrob

jessica52877 said:


> Beth! that is such wonderful news! I'll keep praying and continue to hope that it all works out well!
> 
> Piper - That is so so sad. What a wonderful thing for all that money to have been raised. I cannot imagine how much it must hurt to lose a child and especially at such a young age.
> 
> Shannon - Prayers for the family you know too.
> 
> And for some good news since most of it wasn't so great this morning. I finished my 2nd vida! This was one mega workout of a vida! I have no pictures yet but I'll take some later! Whoo hoo!
> 
> I deserve some dancing bananas!
> 
> 3 more coming soon!




WOO HOO FOR YOU!  Can't wait to see pics.



sahm1000 said:


> All of the Texas people should get together sometime!  I would love a mini meet somewhere (although from the looks of it, we are all so spread out with Texas being so big!).  There was someone else on here from TX, she hasn't posted in a while though....  I'm drawing a blank on her name and signature...someone help me out here....she is the wonderful woman who fosters children........anyone?
> 
> Shannon, another Texas girl!  Since I'm not a native Texan my geography of Texas is nonexistent...are you north of south of Dallas?  Just wondering how far apart we are.



I live in Longview - it's off of I-20 - east of Dallas - sorta northeast Texas

I'd love to get together for a sewing retreat or mini meet sometime!


----------



## sahm1000

sweetstitches said:


> After reading here for a couple of days again I am, 1) dying for a sewing day--I was hoping I was going to get enough done today that I could sew tomorrow, but I didn't make much progress after all
> 
> and 2) I'm dying to go back to Disney, and I talked to DH about it, but I really don't think it's in the budget his year



I really want a trip too!  I know just how you feel.  



jessica52877 said:


> I feel so bad. Dallas is in the other room crying because he'll NEVER get to see Disney Channel again! See what cable does to kids! The darn kid only watched 1 show a day and didn't even always choose a show on that channel.
> 
> Over 1/2 our channels are gone saying we need a digital box. I have no idea why either! We are hooked up with cable for this exact reason! I finally gave in in December!





jessica52877 said:


> I haven't called. Not high on my to do list. I am just puzzled over it. I assumed they got alot of calls today.
> 
> Poor Dallas. Such a rough night for a 6 yr old. I just mentioned going to the zoo on monday and the poor kid thought we were going to the San Diego Zoo and got all excited!
> 
> What kid thinks SD when their mother says zoo??? Obviously he has had a bit much in his life! To have a childhood like his!



Have you gotten it figured out yet?  I hate messing with TV stuff.  I feel like that for all of the $ I pay (and truthfully I am on the low spectrum since we don't have any of the premium channels) it ought to work when I turn it on.  That's not too much to ask, is it?




danicaw said:


> Oh dear.... Anyone like banana bread.....
> 
> http://www.copykatchat.com/showpost.php?p=156048&postcount=2
> 
> I just tried this recipe, Ymmmm tasty. I don't know if its the cup of butter or two cups of sugar or the 7 bananas... but YUMMMMM.
> 
> My DS is a huge fan of the banana bread at Starbucks, but I can only pay 1.75 a slice for so long before I start making my own.
> The recipe I have had for ages... doesn't come close to the moistness of the Starbucks one. This new one is crazy moist and super bananalicious. (can I just make up words?)
> 
> When I first read the recipe I thought she was a bit full of herself... but apparently she has reason to be.... gotta run, oven timer is going off with the second loaf.




Enabler!  I just printed the recipe!  Thank you!



KARAJ said:


> Hello all, I have been lurking the DIS boards for about a month now, found it while researching my upcoming trip to WDW, and have read so many of your posts from the Disboutiquers. I just thought that this is the perfect place to have my first post placed since you all seem so wonderful!! I am a SAHM of 3 with DS 5 (almost) DD 3 and DD 9 months. We are a Homeschooling Army family. We are currently at Ft. Bliss Texas in Windy, Dry, El Paso and have been here about 6 months.
> 
> I am horrible about how often I have pulled out my sewing machine in the last couple of moves (5 stations in 6 years  ) So I am hoping we stay here long enough to actually unpack all of my stuff, yes I am slow at unpacking! But I am going home to my DM and DMIL On Monday for two weeks, YAH,  so I called and asked if they would help me or at least let me borrow there awesome equipment, so we can get a couple of simple dresses made for our kids first trip to WDW in July. Also at least a pair of shorts for my son. They are also both going to WDW with us and so is my soon to be step-father, My Grandma, My Grandpa, One Niece, My Aunt, and my Step-sister who is a great babysitter (Date Night here I come!!) So I am thinking if possible maybe simple Grand Gathering shirts or something also.
> 
> I hope to start making some clothing for my children and be able to post them here for you all to see and hopefully have some constructive critisicm PLEASE, I am sure I will need all the help I can get.  I have not really sewn anything except patches on uniforms in at least 8 years. And 8 years ago I was not very good and pretty limited to doll stuff, blankets, and pillows/pillowcases. So this will be a new adventure.
> 
> Sorry to ramble on but I just wanted to say hi, and introduce myself to a group of people who really seem to be so great together.
> 
> Thanks



Welcome!  



teresajoy said:


> I would love to meet up with you!! Michigan City, IN is about halfway I think.



Isn't there an outlet mall in Michigan City, IN?  For some reason I think that is where my sister has bought clothes for my girls from Hanna Andersson at their outlet in that city.  Love that store!




Flea said:


> Not sure about the printing but I store all my stuff on google docs that way I can get DH to print them from work
> 
> I was wondering though what do people do with their printed and cut YCMT Patterns. I've been using them a bit more lately so I'm trying to find a good system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that is soooooooooooooooooooo cute.
> 
> I made the girls Easy Fit Pants - Gaucho length - but do you think they will try the darn things on for me so I can get a photo  Not impressed. Maybe I if I go and buy them the scrummy leather boots I saw the other day they will let me take their pics
> 
> Girls Pants (both are the same so i'll just show one )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the boots I want for them




I have a really really big three ring binder that I put all of my pattern instructions in.  I use dividers and label them.  For my pattern pieces I put them in plastic baggies after I cut them out and label the baggies.  


The pants are so cute!  Love your fabric choice and I love the boots too.


----------



## jham

HeatherSue said:


> The UPS guy just showed up with my "Unofficial Guide to Disneyland 2009". I pulled it out of the package and had to laugh! It's about 1/3 of the size of my Disney World one! No wonder it was a little bit cheaper! I guess there just isn't as much to talk about at Disneyland!
> 
> I can't wait to read it, though!!!
> 
> 
> I'm also baking cakes for my mom and dad's 45th anniversary tomorrow!
> 
> Yes, FORTY-FIVE years!!!
> 
> We're having a little party with our family over at their house tomorrow. I'm bringing cake and cheesy potatoes. Yummm....


 
Tell your mom and dad Congrats and Happy Anniversary from Tessa's boyfriend's mom!  

My parents were married for 45 years!


----------



## Adi12982

MouseTriper said:


> Please, please if you can, keep the prayers coming. They are working, I tell you...REALLY WORKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



 CONGRATS CONGRATS CONGRATS!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Here's my Itty Bitty in size newborn- I can't believe how little it is, I put the quarter in the photo to try to give scale. This was sweet and easy, although it took me 3 days (Im so scatter brained!)
> Would you believe today...I couldn't remember which way the fabric fed through my machine. WOW! It was only a moment- but still LOL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in the northern part of Fairfield County in Conneticut- I am about an hour from NYC (LaGuardia Airport) and hour from Hartford.


So cute!  



KARAJ said:


> Hello all, I have been lurking the DIS boards for about a month now, found it while researching my upcoming trip to WDW, and have read so many of your posts from the Disboutiquers. I just thought that this is the perfect place to have my first post placed since you all seem so wonderful!! I am a SAHM of 3 with DS 5 (almost) DD 3 and DD 9 months. We are a Homeschooling Army family. We are currently at Ft. Bliss Texas in Windy, Dry, El Paso and have been here about 6 months.
> 
> I am horrible about how often I have pulled out my sewing machine in the last couple of moves (5 stations in 6 years  ) So I am hoping we stay here long enough to actually unpack all of my stuff, yes I am slow at unpacking! But I am going home to my DM and DMIL On Monday for two weeks, YAH,  so I called and asked if they would help me or at least let me borrow there awesome equipment, so we can get a couple of simple dresses made for our kids first trip to WDW in July. Also at least a pair of shorts for my son. They are also both going to WDW with us and so is my soon to be step-father, My Grandma, My Grandpa, One Niece, My Aunt, and my Step-sister who is a great babysitter (Date Night here I come!!) So I am thinking if possible maybe simple Grand Gathering shirts or something also.
> 
> I hope to start making some clothing for my children and be able to post them here for you all to see and hopefully have some constructive critisicm PLEASE, I am sure I will need all the help I can get.  I have not really sewn anything except patches on uniforms in at least 8 years. And 8 years ago I was not very good and pretty limited to doll stuff, blankets, and pillows/pillowcases. So this will be a new adventure.
> 
> Sorry to ramble on but I just wanted to say hi, and introduce myself to a group of people who really seem to be so great together.
> 
> Thanks


Welcome!  I too love Carla's patterns on youcanmakthis.com her patterns teach you skills that can transfer to other projects.  The easiest pattern to start with is the easy fit pants.  It gave me the confidence to move on to other things.  I think the A-line is really easy too.  



Flea said:


> I was wondering though what do people do with their printed and cut YCMT Patterns. I've been using them a bit more lately so I'm trying to find a good system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the girls Easy Fit Pants - Gaucho length - but do you think they will try the darn things on for me so I can get a photo  Not impressed. Maybe I if I go and buy them the scrummy leather boots I saw the other day they will let me take their pics
> 
> Girls Pants (both are the same so i'll just show one )


Your pants are too cute!  I put my patterns in plastic folders and then just have them all in a tote bag.



Piper said:


> Just a request for prayers today.  One of my former students passed away on Apr. 6th--he was 7 years old.  His mother is having a very difficult time and the funeral is this morning.  He had severe asthma.  His mother gave him a breathing treatment at 2:30 a.m., set her alarm for 5:30 and he was gone when she woke up....his heart gave out from all the strain of attacks through the years.
> 
> He was one of the most caring and considerate children I have taught.  Those of us who worked with him have been given 2 hours off to go to his funeral and it will be so difficult to  be calm and cheerful for the rest of the day (as it has for the last 11 days!)
> 
> Because of medical expenses, the family has very little money.  I am so proud of our staff--people have contributed just over $2,000 to help pay for his funeral
> 
> Pray for his family please.


So sad.  Prayers for his family and all who loved him.




The Moonk's Mom said:


> I have some very exciting news!!!!  My nephew just found out he is getting a full academic scholarship to college!!!!!
> 
> And...my other nephew (his twin) who decided to drop out of school when he was 16, is going to community college now to get his GED and wants to work on going to CC for now so he can also get a degree.  I am also proud of him and very hopeful he will find his spot!


Congrats to both your nephews!



pixeegrl said:


> Good morning ladies..prayers and well wishes to all who need them! What a wonderful support group you all are...
> I know I don't post much on this side of the board but after seeing all the cute Feliz dresses I finally bought the pattern! My question is do you have any special tips about it? I cut my pattern pieces out on shower curtain liner to use over and over. The dress seems fairly simple, especially with the follow along tutorial from Trillium and the 20 page tutorial from....Farbenmix?...Here is the fabric I am using for the 2 dresses. They are for my god-daughter...I have 3 boys so I do get to sew for here at least. They are taking a trip  (her first) in November to Disney. I am making a round neck Minnie dot...white in the middle more red on bottom....the Tinkerbell Feliz, The cute Orange and Yellow Feliz, and possibly a strip skirt...back to my question...any great tips you want to share  Thanks so much ladies...now if I can just find my post again, this thread moves soooo fast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> The Orange dot-underdress, Yellow-overdress & pockets, Brown-ruffles and with maybe an owl embroidered on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> The undersdress is the tink, the overdress is the blue and the green sparkles will be three ruffles with the tink showing in between and 2 front pockets...Oh I can't wait to get started!!!


I haven't done the Feliz but I love your fabrics!



WyomingMom said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I've lurked on this thread since last June and finally decided to post.  You all inspired me to try my hand at sewing before our trip to WDW last July.  I made a few things for the trip, some of which fell apart!  Since then, I've become kind of an addict!  I'm slowly getting better thanks to CarlaC's wonderful patterns!  I work full-time as an RN so my sewing time is kind of limited but I get a few things done here and there.
> 
> You are all so amazing, I wish I had a fraction of the talent that I see on these boards!


Welcome!  Would love to see photos of what you've made!



my*2*angels said:


> I just wanted to say a HUGE THANK YOU HEATHERSUE!!!! for helping me out!  I finally got an etsy shop up and needed some things and Heather helped me out and answered all my obnoxious questions!  So THANK YOU!!  Here is my latest that I just finished last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little model is not home today, so no pics of her in it yet!


So cute!



MouseTriper said:


> Just two days ago I posted about needing some desperate prayers.  So many of you replied to my post and/or sent me PM's.  I was once again overwhelmed with the kindness and caring showed by all of you.  I am in tears right now and I am shaking over what I have to tell you now.  These are happy, unbelievable tears though!!!
> 
> Just one hour ago I received a call from our attorney.....to make a VERY LONG story short, we are one BIG step closer to being able to adopt our beautiful baby boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We are not out of the woods yet but this step was a HUGE ONE and we were told the other day this part of the decision probably would not be made until sometime around September!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  September I tell you!!!  *You guys all prayed for us and JUST TWO DAYS LATER we get some of the BEST news we have had in almost a year and a half!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! * THIS IS AN EXAMPLE OF HOW PRAYERS REALLY DO WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I CAN NEVER THANK YOU GUYS ENOUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am still sitting here crying, I am such a sap, please excuse me!!  I just can't believe it, it is incredible!!!!
> 
> Please, please if you can, keep the prayers coming. They are working, I tell you...REALLY WORKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


What wonderful news!



revrob said:


> I had some really sad news this week, too.  A colleague of ours died suddenly of a massive heart attack.  He was 44 years old.  He leaves behind a wife and three teenage kids.  It's just so sad!  Please pray for this family!


So sad.  Prayers for his family.


----------



## froggy33

Flea said:


> Gorgeous  I love the pink I couldn't find a light pink in New Zealand but thats ok .


Thanks! I have a ton of colors ( I kind of go crazy when ordering online.  I have no idea how ordering works in New Zealand, but the website I get mine from afc-express.com has like 15 different colors I think.

I LOVE your pettis.  I was glancing over your instructions and I think we do ours similar (I don't use elastic, I just let the chiffon ruffle on its own), but yours look so full.  I'll have to look back over your directions and see how much you use.



Flea said:


> I agree the ruffles hide many faults
> 
> I actually use clips (hair clips not sure what you ladies call them there I always have to explain what things are as we call them different stuff haha)
> 
> These things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it easier as I'm working with 20metres at a time (because I make 2 at a time)
> 
> I just fold it in half and half again - snap the clips on so they don't move and use my quilting ruler and rotary cutter
> 
> It will be on my new blog www.lostinstash.blogspot.com



That is a good idea!  I have been able to cut mine pretty easily, but this would defnitely help with the slippery chiffon!


Ooh...and by the way I am in a little suburb about 30 miles south of Kansas City, on the Kansas side.


----------



## sahm1000

Piper said:


> Just a request for prayers today.  One of my former students passed away on Apr. 6th--he was 7 years old.  His mother is having a very difficult time and the funeral is this morning.  He had severe asthma.  His mother gave him a breathing treatment at 2:30 a.m., set her alarm for 5:30 and he was gone when she woke up....his heart gave out from all the strain of attacks through the years.
> 
> He was one of the most caring and considerate children I have taught.  Those of us who worked with him have been given 2 hours off to go to his funeral and it will be so difficult to  be calm and cheerful for the rest of the day (as it has for the last 11 days!)
> 
> Because of medical expenses, the family has very little money.  I am so proud of our staff--people have contributed just over $2,000 to help pay for his funeral
> 
> Pray for his family please.



Oh how tragic!  I will say some prayers for the family and for the new little angel.  



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I have some very exciting news!!!!  My nephew just found out he is getting a full academic scholarship to college!!!!!  I am so proud of this kid!  My sister...let's just say we haven't always seen eye to eye on how she has chosen to live her life and the choices she has made over the years concerning her children.  (she tends to put herself first, I always put my kids first...funny...she always wanted kids...I never saw them in my future when we were little!  Funny how life works!)
> 
> So anyway...my parents and myself have always tried very hard to stay apart of the kids lives even when my sister would push us away.  So...I feel like I have some investment in his future and am SOOOO proud of what he has done!
> 
> And on top of that!  HE has his very first girlfriend and they are going to prom!  He is excited!  My sister can't afford to help him pay for anything...so my parents are paying for his tickets and tux rental and I am picking up the flowers and dinner.  And we are going to split the cost of pictures.
> 
> And...my other nephew (his twin) who decided to drop out of school when he was 16, is going to community college now to get his GED and wants to work on going to CC for now so he can also get a degree.  I am also proud of him and very hopeful he will find his spot!  I know going to HS with a twin that excelled at all stuff was very hard for him and hope that finding his own place will help him!  (BTW...he has a girlfriend too...they have been dating/hanging out for some time now...I think she motivates him!)
> 
> I can't believe those little bundles I held all those years ago are growing up!




WOw!  That is fantastic news!  You should be very proud of him!



WyomingMom said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I've lurked on this thread since last June and finally decided to post.  You all inspired me to try my hand at sewing before our trip to WDW last July.  I made a few things for the trip, some of which fell apart!  Since then, I've become kind of an addict!  I'm slowly getting better thanks to CarlaC's wonderful patterns!  I work full-time as an RN so my sewing time is kind of limited but I get a few things done here and there.
> 
> You are all so amazing, I wish I had a fraction of the talent that I see on these boards!




Welcome!  I'm glad to see so many lurkers coming out!  Yeah!  



2cutekidz said:


> Just chiming in here...
> 
> I've had 2 scheduled c-sections.  Both kiddos were breech and couldn't be turned.  DH stayed with me in the hospital for DD, but took her home and stayed with her when I had DS.  The hospital won't let you keep the baby in the room with you overnight if someone is not there to help you for the first night after a c-section.  (possibly the second night too)  This didn't bother me.  Honestly I was looking forward to a night's sleep (of course that didn't happen with the nurses checking on me hourly!!)  Recovery at home was ok too - DH took a few days off, but I was up and about way before I left the hospital, and if I overdid it at home I had the super-duper tylenol I could take.  I know a c-section isn't ideal, but it's not horrible either.




Leslie, I hope I didn't offend you, I didn't mean to.  And I didn't mean to scare/worry anyone about having a c-section either.  However the baby comes out, as long as they are healthy is what matter.  I just meant to suggest that unless she felt she needed the extra help her husband could give her, maybe let him stay at home with their daughter rather than with her at the hospital.  Sorry if I offended anyone.  



my*2*angels said:


> I just wanted to say a HUGE THANK YOU HEATHERSUE!!!! for helping me out!  I finally got an etsy shop up and needed some things and Heather helped me out and answered all my obnoxious questions!  So THANK YOU!!  Here is my latest that I just finished last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little model is not home today, so no pics of her in it yet!



Congratulations on your Etsy shop!  Your dress is adorable!



MouseTriper said:


> Just two days ago I posted about needing some desperate prayers.  So many of you replied to my post and/or sent me PM's.  I was once again overwhelmed with the kindness and caring showed by all of you.  I am in tears right now and I am shaking over what I have to tell you now.  These are happy, unbelievable tears though!!!
> 
> Just one hour ago I received a call from our attorney.....to make a VERY LONG story short, we are one BIG step closer to being able to adopt our beautiful baby boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We are not out of the woods yet but this step was a HUGE ONE and we were told the other day this part of the decision probably would not be made until sometime around September!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  September I tell you!!!  *You guys all prayed for us and JUST TWO DAYS LATER we get some of the BEST news we have had in almost a year and a half!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! * THIS IS AN EXAMPLE OF HOW PRAYERS REALLY DO WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I CAN NEVER THANK YOU GUYS ENOUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am still sitting here crying, I am such a sap, please excuse me!!  I just can't believe it, it is incredible!!!!
> 
> Please, please if you can, keep the prayers coming. They are working, I tell you...REALLY WORKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Congratulations Beth!  I'll keep saying prayers for you!  I hope your wish comes true!




revrob said:


> FRUSTRATED!  I had a big multi-quote going, and just as I went to hit submit - my computer blacked out or something!
> 
> PIPER -I'll be praying for the family you posted about.  What a sad story!
> 
> I had some really sad news this week, too.  A colleague of ours died suddenly of a massive heart attack.  He was 44 years old.  He leaves behind a wife and three teenage kids.  It's just so sad!  Please pray for this family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so happy for you!  You're right - prayers DO WORK!  I'll continue to pray for your family.



I will be saying prayers for your colleagues family.  Poor things, that is so scary at such a young age.




jessica52877 said:


> Beth! that is such wonderful news! I'll keep praying and continue to hope that it all works out well!
> 
> Piper - That is so so sad. What a wonderful thing for all that money to have been raised. I cannot imagine how much it must hurt to lose a child and especially at such a young age.
> 
> Shannon - Prayers for the family you know too.
> 
> And for some good news since most of it wasn't so great this morning. I finished my 2nd vida! This was one mega workout of a vida! I have no pictures yet but I'll take some later! Whoo hoo!
> 
> I deserve some dancing bananas!
> 
> 3 more coming soon!



Can't wait to see pictures!  It's not nice to tease us!




HeatherSue said:


> I hate to rat you out, but----
> T was planning on meeting us at DisneyLAND!!!  But, she couldn't make it.
> 
> 
> 
> You're the only other person I've ever heard of that had the same reaction as me to the Grand Canyon.
> 
> I have no idea why they picked Branson for me!  For one thing, I like small towns!
> 
> 
> I have a Wii fit and I love it!  I don't use it nearly as often as I should, though.  Teresa uncovered an astounding study on the Wii fit.  Apparently, there was actually research conducted to find out that the Wii fit does not help you lose weight....if you don't use it!  Yes, money well spent on that study.



Ooh, look at you ratting out poor T!  And bragging about that trip you're taking!

Yep, the Grand Cayman doesn't really do it for me.  My Dad is the same way so I think I got it from him.

Branson, yuck!  Sorry for those of you who like it, I don't mean to insult anyone but really, I find it torturous.  Maybe b/c I was there instead of on a planned vacation (and we consulted them before choosing our vacation dates) to watch my DH's brother get married in Silver Dollar City (an amusement park for those of you who are unfamiliar - more like Six Flags - not Disney).  Anyway, not my cup of tea!




HeatherSue said:


> The UPS guy just showed up with my "Unofficial Guide to Disneyland 2009".  I pulled it out of the package and had to laugh!  It's about 1/3 of the size of  my Disney World one! No wonder it was a little bit cheaper!  I guess there just isn't as much to talk about at Disneyland!
> 
> I can't wait to read it, though!!!
> 
> 
> I'm also baking cakes for my mom and dad's 45th anniversary tomorrow!
> 
> Yes, FORTY-FIVE years!!!
> 
> We're having a little party with our family over at their house tomorrow.  I'm bringing cake and cheesy potatoes. Yummm....




Yum!  Can I come?  I love cake and cheesy potatoes.  Just made them the other day for dinner!  I mean the cheesy potatoes, not the cake.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Piper said:


> Just a request for prayers today.  One of my former students passed away on Apr. 6th--he was 7 years old.  His mother is having a very difficult time and the funeral is this morning.  He had severe asthma.  His mother gave him a breathing treatment at 2:30 a.m., set her alarm for 5:30 and he was gone when she woke up....his heart gave out from all the strain of attacks through the years.
> 
> He was one of the most caring and considerate children I have taught.  Those of us who worked with him have been given 2 hours off to go to his funeral and it will be so difficult to  be calm and cheerful for the rest of the day (as it has for the last 11 days!)
> 
> Because of medical expenses, the family has very little money.  I am so proud of our staff--people have contributed just over $2,000 to help pay for his funeral
> 
> Pray for his family please.



Oh Piper, this story just breaks my heart. I cant imagine the pain the Mom is going through. That is so wonderful that your staff has come together to contribute to their financial needs. Ill be praying for them!


----------



## sweetstitches

sahm1000 said:


> I've heard lots of good things about Katy.  Maybe one of these days I'll go with Darren when he goes down there and meet all of you Houston people (now don't ask me what I'm going to do with my kiddos but it's an idea anyway!).  I know I also have a lot of neighbors here in Dallas that have moved from Houston and they lived in the Woodlands which is also supposed to be nice.  Good luck with the move and keep us posted.




Thanks for saying that about Katy.  I'm excited, but pretty nervous too--mostly because my oldest has special needs, and it's going to be a tough transition for him.

I would LOVE to meet you someday!!!




pixiefrnd said:


> Wow, you are all talkative this week, I was just on here and had to catch up by 10 pages.
> 
> 
> Ok Ladies and Tom, I know I am new on here but I need some serious help, I am having a freak out moment  My husband called from work today and told me to figure out how soon we can go to Disney cause he needs a vacation.  First you don't need to tell me twice but we leave on May 9th, yes that is 23 days away! What customs do I have time to do?? Need ideas for things that don't take too long to complete.  I have 2 girls 12 and 7.  Any and all suggestions needed, Thanks!




Why can't my husband come home from work with an annoucement like that???




jham said:


> I Love this one!



I love the dress!
How do you know what the characters are going to wear when you are there? I never even knew that Minnie ever wore orange.





Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Here's my Itty Bitty in size newborn- I can't believe how little it is, I put the quarter in the photo to try to give scale. This was sweet and easy, although it took me 3 days (Im so scatter brained!)
> Would you believe today...I couldn't remember which way the fabric fed through my machine. WOW! It was only a moment- but still LOL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in the northern part of Fairfield County in Conneticut- I am about an hour from NYC (LaGuardia Airport) and hour from Hartford.




Very, very sweet.




mom2prettyprincess said:


> Hi ladies & Tom....I was just wondering if anyone has ever gone to or even been interested in doing a sewing retreat. I have friends that go and do a scrapbooking retreat 2x's a year and last one they went to they had told me that a sewing group had been in there before them. Just wondering if anyone had ever done this or even if you have ever had interest in one? I would love to do one...but maybe it's just me
> 
> I know...I am all questions lately, I did sew some a few things in the last week, but like I said before I lost my camera..and am trying to convience the wonderful boyfriend that we need a new one for our Disney trip...I mean you only go your 1st time once!
> 
> And I just realized I have been a disboard member for 1 year now...time sure does fly when you are obsessed with looking at all the awesome stuff that is posted by all of you!




I would love to go on a sewing retreat.  I used to be in a SAGA (smocking arts guild of America) group, and we hosted a couple of sewing retreats.  It was a ton of fun--but would have been even more fun and relaxing if I hadn't been going home every night.





karamat said:


> I just read my newsletter today and my first thought (other than how stinkin' cute it is) was "I know that outfit"!  Congrats!!
> 
> 
> Ha Ha Ha... I know what you mean.  When we moved to the Houston area in 1981, we were in the FAR REACHES of the 'burbs.  As a girl scout we used to have a summer day camp on some farm land even further out.  And now... that farm land is a Master Planned Community (and I live even further away from town than that).  I read somewhere that the square milage of the Houston Metro Area is larger than the state of Delaware.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah - the first time I tried ME applique I just couldn't wrap my head around the process.  But I sat down with some scrap fabric and watched the machine do its thing... Actually seeing all the steps made it clear and my next test stitch came out perfect.
> 
> 
> I just found out that there is an occasional weekend quilters retreat at Lake Conroe (1 - 1.5 hours from me).  It sounds like a good deal - $175 for 3 days with meals included.  You can even come 2 days early for an extra $42.50 a day.  I'm thinking about signing up for their October dates.
> 
> I'm going to look at a Long Arm Quilting Machine tomorrow!!  I've had so much fun playing with my mom's machine that I'm thinking about getting one of my own.




So where are you in Houston now?  We lived in  Clear Lake from 92-96, and are probably moving back this summer (probably to Katy as Mark will be working in the energy corridor on the west side.)

A quilter's retreat in Lake Conroe--yeah, something to look forward to!


----------



## princessmom29

Hi guys. I just wanted to pop in for a sec to say 

Piper- so sorry. I will be praying for that family.

Mousetripper- so glad that you got good news.

My sister is getting married tomorrow and we are super busy. W worked on folwers untill 11:00 last night. I guess that's what we get for doing fresh ouselves, but it only cost us about $400 for all of it rather than paying the florist the $2500 she wanted to do it. Anyway, I will be back when the madness is over.


----------



## TBGOES2DISNEY

Hi ladies, I'm one of the newbies popping into say hello again.  (I made the pink pajama pants with the monkey heads.)  This board has been flying, and there have been some AMAZING outfits on here!  I hope to be as talented in the future.  Last weekend I made a simple skirt and a no sew tutu.  I haven't had a chance to do anything since, but I'm hoping this weekend I can do some sewing.  I'll most photos as soon as I have more to share.

I'm joining in on the prayers for everyone too!  

Question:  On one of the past threads I saw an outfit that was adorable and wanted to eventually make my own outfit, inspired by it.  I can't find the photo though.  I think it was a twirl skirt with orange with white dots and black with white dots fabrics.  The shirt had a Nemo applique, I believe.  If you made this, would you post a photo again?  I'd be so grateful!

TB


----------



## WyomingMom

Wow, this board moves fast!  You really have to be on your toes to keep up!

This will be my 10th post so I will try to post some pics later.  I edited my siggy and then tested it several times!


----------



## bclydia

MouseTriper said:


> Just two days ago I posted about needing some desperate prayers.  So many of you replied to my post and/or sent me PM's.  I was once again overwhelmed with the kindness and caring showed by all of you.  I am in tears right now and I am shaking over what I have to tell you now.  These are happy, unbelievable tears though!!!
> 
> Just one hour ago I received a call from our attorney.....to make a VERY LONG story short, we are one BIG step closer to being able to adopt our beautiful baby boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We are not out of the woods yet but this step was a HUGE ONE and we were told the other day this part of the decision probably would not be made until sometime around September!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  September I tell you!!!  *You guys all prayed for us and JUST TWO DAYS LATER we get some of the BEST news we have had in almost a year and a half!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! * THIS IS AN EXAMPLE OF HOW PRAYERS REALLY DO WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I CAN NEVER THANK YOU GUYS ENOUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am still sitting here crying, I am such a sap, please excuse me!!  I just can't believe it, it is incredible!!!!
> 
> Please, please if you can, keep the prayers coming. They are working, I tell you...REALLY WORKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Oh, that is really great news! We'll keep praying



WyomingMom said:


> bclydia (Sorry I'm still learning names, lol)
> 
> Did you get your daughter's name from Willow?  I have a niece whose name is Alora Dannon because her dad loved that movie.  They changed the spelling.



Hi!! Well, I think the movie certainly helped.  Eleora is a hebrew name that means "the Lord is my light" and when I came across it, I loved it -largely because of Willow -but mostly because of its meaning.  That was a great movie.  I think you may be only the second person to have noticed the similarity!

Lydia


----------



## Jennia

HeatherSue said:


> Thanks, but I'm looking for a square one.  I only see the longer banners and the nametags that say Disney World on that site.
> 
> 
> I'm really hoping to!  I already booked the hotel for October 7-12.  I just need to find cheap airfaire now!!  I've only been to Disneyland once when I was 17.  I loved it then, but I don't remember much!



OOH we'll be there, too! From Oct 8th to Oct 11th, maybe we could meet you, too. =D


----------



## sweetstitches

KARAJ said:


> Hello all, I have been lurking the DIS boards for about a month now, found it while researching my upcoming trip to WDW, and have read so many of your posts from the Disboutiquers. I just thought that this is the perfect place to have my first post placed since you all seem so wonderful!! I am a SAHM of 3 with DS 5 (almost) DD 3 and DD 9 months. We are a Homeschooling Army family. We are currently at Ft. Bliss Texas in Windy, Dry, El Paso and have been here about 6 months.
> 
> I am horrible about how often I have pulled out my sewing machine in the last couple of moves (5 stations in 6 years  ) So I am hoping we stay here long enough to actually unpack all of my stuff, yes I am slow at unpacking! But I am going home to my DM and DMIL On Monday for two weeks, YAH,  so I called and asked if they would help me or at least let me borrow there awesome equipment, so we can get a couple of simple dresses made for our kids first trip to WDW in July. Also at least a pair of shorts for my son. They are also both going to WDW with us and so is my soon to be step-father, My Grandma, My Grandpa, One Niece, My Aunt, and my Step-sister who is a great babysitter (Date Night here I come!!) So I am thinking if possible maybe simple Grand Gathering shirts or something also.
> 
> I hope to start making some clothing for my children and be able to post them here for you all to see and hopefully have some constructive critisicm PLEASE, I am sure I will need all the help I can get.  I have not really sewn anything except patches on uniforms in at least 8 years. And 8 years ago I was not very good and pretty limited to doll stuff, blankets, and pillows/pillowcases. So this will be a new adventure.
> 
> Sorry to ramble on but I just wanted to say hi, and introduce myself to a group of people who really seem to be so great together.
> 
> Thanks




Welcome!  

You will love it here; everyone is so nice.

We are a homeschooling family too.





mrsmiller said:


> http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k184/linnettevl/2008_04060043.jpg[/IMG]





That dress is going to make one little girl very happy!!!





Flea said:


> I agree the ruffles hide many faults
> 
> I actually use clips (hair clips not sure what you ladies call them there I always have to explain what things are as we call them different stuff haha)
> 
> These things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it easier as I'm working with 20metres at a time (because I make 2 at a time)
> 
> I just fold it in half and half again - snap the clips on so they don't move and use my quilting ruler and rotary cutter
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on it - half is up now I have the pictures just need to get onto the big computer to upload them as the laptop is too slow.
> 
> It will be on my new blog www.lostinstash.blogspot.com




What a great idea!




Flea said:


>





I love that fabric.  They turned out really cute.




KARAJ said:


> Thank You,
> 
> And no, not to many I lost a large box of fabric in our last move but I still have some cute holiday ones.  But then again how can I expect them to find a box of material when They can not even locate a microwave (don't worry though they did deliver the nice glass spinny plate that goes in it)
> 
> But I am excited because I have convinced my husband that I can live with the broken washer, which works just fine, you can just see the insides through the cracks, ( I keep telling myself it could be educational later.) So when we get reimbursed, should be next week YAH!! For the losses, I get to buy not only new material but for using a taped together washer I may buy a new Machine w/ embroidery. I will have to see though.




Moving is so much fun.      How cool, though, if you get an embroidery machine out of it.  You'll have to keep us posted.




danicaw said:


> How are you guys keeping your patterns. This was the best idea I had.... hubby didn't think wallpapering the dining room with them was cool  its where I sew, makes sense to me




Well, I'm not sure it's a great system, but this is how I store my patterns.  I put them in 9x12 brown envelops (with the clasp--do you know I'm talking about?)  I have a filing cabinet in my sewing room just for patterns.  For the ones that have a pattern envelop, I take the envelops and put them in a 3-ring binder, divided by category.  I write the name/number of the pattern on the envelop that is filed.  For the ones that don't have a number, I assign them a number and keep a list in the front of my binder.  I actually have 2 binders, one for heirloom patterns and one for regular patterns.  I also take the inserts out of the magazines I used to subscribe to (Sew Beautiful, Creative Needle, AS&E) and I file those with the patterns.  




*Toadstool* said:


> Oh my goodness...
> My mom bought me a *wii fit* for my birthday(on April 20th). She gave it to me early. DH gave me my present(IPod! <3) early so I guess she wanted to too. My DH works offshore and is offshore for 7 days and home for 7 days. Anywho... wow! That really is a workout. Anyone else have one?? I am soo horrible at it. It is fun though. My DD can actually play some of the games. She loves it. She can totally play these better than the regular wii games.
> 
> I found out today that my MIL is coming for a visit next weekend. I don't think I'll be sewing until after she leaves. Definitely need to make sure my house is spotless.




Sounds like you are already having a great b-day.  We have wii fit too--it does get easier.  The boxing is my favorite.  I really stink at the soccer.




Piper said:


> Just a request for prayers today.  One of my former students passed away on Apr. 6th--he was 7 years old.  His mother is having a very difficult time and the funeral is this morning.  He had severe asthma.  His mother gave him a breathing treatment at 2:30 a.m., set her alarm for 5:30 and he was gone when she woke up....his heart gave out from all the strain of attacks through the years.
> 
> He was one of the most caring and considerate children I have taught.  Those of us who worked with him have been given 2 hours off to go to his funeral and it will be so difficult to  be calm and cheerful for the rest of the day (as it has for the last 11 days!)
> 
> Because of medical expenses, the family has very little money.  I am so proud of our staff--people have contributed just over $2,000 to help pay for his funeral
> 
> Pray for his family please.




That is so sad.  I will pray for that family.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Piper:
I am so sorry to hear about your student.  Prayers for you and his family.  That is just devastating.


Beth! What wonderful news.  When I read your post I got the chills all over!  More prayers coming your way.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

I haven't posted in a while.  I have been making bags. . .

For DD a Mickey bag






A messenger bag for myself





I used a spring fabric on the inside






And a bag for a customer I am worried she won't like it.  She sent me the fabric and I guess she didn't want any trims on it.  I mailed it this morning and my head has been throbbing ever since.






The inside





I was looking around over at our favorite pattern site (youcanmakethis dot com)  and they have a free receiving blanket pattern.  I love it!!
it is listed under the free patterns.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Piper said:


> Just a request for prayers today.  One of my former students passed away on Apr. 6th--he was 7 years old.  His mother is having a very difficult time and the funeral is this morning.  He had severe asthma.  His mother gave him a breathing treatment at 2:30 a.m., set her alarm for 5:30 and he was gone when she woke up....his heart gave out from all the strain of attacks through the years.
> 
> He was one of the most caring and considerate children I have taught.  Those of us who worked with him have been given 2 hours off to go to his funeral and it will be so difficult to  be calm and cheerful for the rest of the day (as it has for the last 11 days!)
> 
> Because of medical expenses, the family has very little money.  I am so proud of our staff--people have contributed just over $2,000 to help pay for his funeral
> 
> Pray for his family please.


That is so sad. 
Makes me really upset because my DH has asthma really bad, and won't go to the doctor for it. He is using his inhaler ALOT. I think someone told me you aren't supposed to use it more than 3 times a day without being on other medication. He uses it way more than that. This is the second story I have heard this week about someone dying after and asthma attack. I feel sorry for DH when he gets home from offshore. I'm probably not going to be able to control myself and try to force him into going to the doctor.. yet again..



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I have some very exciting news!!!!  My nephew just found out he is getting a full academic scholarship to college!!!!!  I am so proud of this kid!  My sister...let's just say we haven't always seen eye to eye on how she has chosen to live her life and the choices she has made over the years concerning her children.  (she tends to put herself first, I always put my kids first...funny...she always wanted kids...I never saw them in my future when we were little!  Funny how life works!)
> 
> So anyway...my parents and myself have always tried very hard to stay apart of the kids lives even when my sister would push us away.  So...I feel like I have some investment in his future and am SOOOO proud of what he has done!
> 
> And on top of that!  HE has his very first girlfriend and they are going to prom!  He is excited!  My sister can't afford to help him pay for anything...so my parents are paying for his tickets and tux rental and I am picking up the flowers and dinner.  And we are going to split the cost of pictures.
> 
> And...my other nephew (his twin) who decided to drop out of school when he was 16, is going to community college now to get his GED and wants to work on going to CC for now so he can also get a degree.  I am also proud of him and very hopeful he will find his spot!  I know going to HS with a twin that excelled at all stuff was very hard for him and hope that finding his own place will help him!  (BTW...he has a girlfriend too...they have been dating/hanging out for some time now...I think she motivates him!)
> 
> I can't believe those little bundles I held all those years ago are growing up!


How blessed! Lucky guy to get a scholarship! It looks like he would have needed it. That is so nice of all of you to pick up the slack with the prom thing for him. I hope he has a very special night!


MinnieVanMom said:


> I love my Wii Fit and the down hill ski.  I also do the step aerobics.  DH does the runs with DS and they like that.  The pilates are also fun to do.  I use mine for strength training while DH uses it for weight loss.
> 
> Have fun cleaning.


I definitely need the weightloss!! I tried the step aerobics.. omgs I have no rhythm! 


my*2*angels said:


> I just wanted to say a HUGE THANK YOU HEATHERSUE!!!! for helping me out!  I finally got an etsy shop up and needed some things and Heather helped me out and answered all my obnoxious questions!  So THANK YOU!!  Here is my latest that I just finished last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little model is not home today, so no pics of her in it yet!


THat is so cute! I love how you used the green dots for the skirt of the dress!



MouseTriper said:


> Just two days ago I posted about needing some desperate prayers.  So many of you replied to my post and/or sent me PM's.  I was once again overwhelmed with the kindness and caring showed by all of you.  I am in tears right now and I am shaking over what I have to tell you now.  These are happy, unbelievable tears though!!!
> 
> Just one hour ago I received a call from our attorney.....to make a VERY LONG story short, we are one BIG step closer to being able to adopt our beautiful baby boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We are not out of the woods yet but this step was a HUGE ONE and we were told the other day this part of the decision probably would not be made until sometime around September!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  September I tell you!!!  *You guys all prayed for us and JUST TWO DAYS LATER we get some of the BEST news we have had in almost a year and a half!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! * THIS IS AN EXAMPLE OF HOW PRAYERS REALLY DO WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I CAN NEVER THANK YOU GUYS ENOUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am still sitting here crying, I am such a sap, please excuse me!!  I just can't believe it, it is incredible!!!!
> 
> Please, please if you can, keep the prayers coming. They are working, I tell you...REALLY WORKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Prayer can move mountains! I hope this is truly the case for you. I'm so happy for you.



HeatherSue said:


> I have a Wii fit and I love it!  I don't use it nearly as often as I should, though.  Teresa uncovered an astounding study on the Wii fit.  Apparently, there was actually research conducted to find out that the Wii fit does not help you lose weight....if you don't use it!  Yes, money well spent on that study.



I'd be more interested to know if it works if you use it.   



revrob said:


> I live in Longview - it's off of I-20 - east of Dallas - sorta northeast Texas
> 
> I'd love to get together for a sewing retreat or mini meet sometime!


Not sure where my multi quote went when I had quoted whoever made the post about a *sewing retreat*.. but...
Marth Pullen has a sewing retreat type of thing in Arlington every year. I was thinking about going. I think it is close to Dallas. I was going to go to the more expensive School of Art and Fashion, but I gave up my serger for it. That one is in Alabama though.
Here is a link. http://www.marthassewingmarket.com/
Anyone interested???


----------



## jham

sweetstitches said:


> I love the dress!
> How do you know what the characters are going to wear when you are there? I never even knew that Minnie ever wore orange.


 
Thanks!  We went at Halloween time so we just happened to match Minnie in her candy corn acres dress.  Had I seen Minnie's dress before, I may have tried make an exact copy Tifani made Little a copy of Minnie's MNSSHP dress last year and it was the cutest thing ever!



Jennia said:


> OOH we'll be there, too! From Oct 8th to Oct 11th, maybe we could meet you, too. =D


 
 Yay for the Disneyland side of the October meet! Where are you staying?


----------



## *Toadstool*

sweetstitches said:


> Sounds like you are already having a great b-day.  We have wii fit too--it does get easier.  The boxing is my favorite.  I really stink at the soccer.


Oh, I guess I haven't unlocked boxing. Now I have to go play wii fit all day long to unlock it. 
I think I would die in agony.. I am so out of shape!


----------



## phins_jazy

MouseTriper said:


> Just two days ago I posted about needing some desperate prayers.  So many of you replied to my post and/or sent me PM's.  I was once again overwhelmed with the kindness and caring showed by all of you.  I am in tears right now and I am shaking over what I have to tell you now.  These are happy, unbelievable tears though!!!
> 
> Just one hour ago I received a call from our attorney.....to make a VERY LONG story short, we are one BIG step closer to being able to adopt our beautiful baby boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We are not out of the woods yet but this step was a HUGE ONE and we were told the other day this part of the decision probably would not be made until sometime around September!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  September I tell you!!!  *You guys all prayed for us and JUST TWO DAYS LATER we get some of the BEST news we have had in almost a year and a half!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! * THIS IS AN EXAMPLE OF HOW PRAYERS REALLY DO WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I CAN NEVER THANK YOU GUYS ENOUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am still sitting here crying, I am such a sap, please excuse me!!  I just can't believe it, it is incredible!!!!
> 
> Please, please if you can, keep the prayers coming. They are working, I tell you...REALLY WORKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



That's WONDERFUL news!!!!



sahm1000 said:


> I don't think I realized you were from Texas too.  My DH always gets a speeding ticket when driving out west to Amarillo.  Makes me so mad that I insist he fly from now on.  He always tell me that he doesn't have the $ in his travel budget (through work) but I've explained to him that I don't have speeding ticket money in my household budget and GE's budget is way bigger than mine so get a plane ticket!



LOL!  Yes, the police love to have speed traps set up all over I-40.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

I finally finish my dd's and ds's outfit for Crystal Palace.  I think i really like how it turned out...

Here's dd outfit - sorry, my model is in school.






Piglet





Skirt front 





Skirt back





Tigger shirt and shorts for ds





Tigger






I don't normally ask for prayer, but this has been a really depressing week and I am just really upset and angry at myself.   I had my annual well woman visit this week and my blood pressure was really high (but when they took it again, it was borderline) and they also drew blood and the results were not good...my cholesterol level is extremely high...so my ob has asked that I talk to my primary doctor about treatments.   I am just really upset at myself because I feel like it my fault that I haven't been taking care of myself and my health.   I really don't want to be put on medication, and would like the chance to do it by losing weight, exercising, and diet but I am just not sure what my primary doctor think about that especially since my numbers are really high.  I am even more angry at myself because dh and I recently felt that our family isn't complete and we have agreed to try for baby #3....I mean..WHAT AM I THINKING???  My ob-gyn feels that it is absolutely fine for me to get pregnant, but we have to get everything under control.  The last few days, I just can't help but think that I am not going to be around to watch my kids grow up..I am going to die of heart disease or a heart attack and that I have totally wreck my health by not doing anything about it sooner.   I am 38 and I shouldn't be feeling this way!   Sorry..this is totally OT!

Thanks for looking and listening.


----------



## *Toadstool*

EnchantedPrincess said:


> I finally finish my dd's and ds's outfit for Crystal Palace.  I think i really like how it turned out...
> 
> Here's dd outfit - sorry, my model is in school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piglet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tigger shirt and shorts for ds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't normally ask for prayer, but this has been a really depressing week and I am just really upset and angry at myself.   I had my annual well woman visit this week and my blood pressure was really high (but when they took it again, it was borderline) and they also drew blood and the results were not good...my cholesterol level is extremely high...so my ob has asked that I talk to my primary doctor about treatments.   I am just really upset at myself because I feel like it my fault that I haven't been taking care of myself and my health.   I really don't want to be put on medication, and would like the chance to do it by losing weight, exercising, and diet but I am just not sure what my primary doctor think about that especially since my numbers are really high.  I am even more angry at myself because dh and I recently felt that our family isn't complete and we have agreed to try for baby #3....I mean..WHAT AM I THINKING???  My ob-gyn feels that it is absolutely fine for me to get pregnant, but we have to get everything under control.  The last few days, I just can't help but think that I am not going to be around to watch my kids grow up..I am going to die of heart disease or a heart attack and that I have totally wreck my health by not doing anything about it sooner.   I am 38 and I shouldn't be feeling this way!   Sorry..this is totally OT!
> 
> Thanks for looking and listening.


Wow! That outfit is stunning! How long did it take you to do all those appliques? They look great!
I hope your doctor lets you try to control it through diet and exercise too. Those medications are scary to me. My DH is in the same boat, and is basically doing nothing about it. I think us mommies ignore ourselves sometimes to give to our kids.


----------



## sahm1000

princessmom29 said:


> Hi guys. I just wanted to pop in for a sec to say
> 
> Piper- so sorry. I will be praying for that family.
> 
> Mousetripper- so glad that you got good news.
> 
> My sister is getting married tomorrow and we are super busy. W worked on folwers untill 11:00 last night. I guess that's what we get for doing fresh ouselves, but it only cost us about $400 for all of it rather than paying the florist the $2500 she wanted to do it. Anyway, I will be back when the madness is over.



Good luck with the wedding and enjoy it!



EnchantedPrincess said:


> I finally finish my dd's and ds's outfit for Crystal Palace.  I think i really like how it turned out...
> 
> Here's dd outfit - sorry, my model is in school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piglet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tigger shirt and shorts for ds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't normally ask for prayer, but this has been a really depressing week and I am just really upset and angry at myself.   I had my annual well woman visit this week and my blood pressure was really high (but when they took it again, it was borderline) and they also drew blood and the results were not good...my cholesterol level is extremely high...so my ob has asked that I talk to my primary doctor about treatments.   I am just really upset at myself because I feel like it my fault that I haven't been taking care of myself and my health.   I really don't want to be put on medication, and would like the chance to do it by losing weight, exercising, and diet but I am just not sure what my primary doctor think about that especially since my numbers are really high.  I am even more angry at myself because dh and I recently felt that our family isn't complete and we have agreed to try for baby #3....I mean..WHAT AM I THINKING???  My ob-gyn feels that it is absolutely fine for me to get pregnant, but we have to get everything under control.  The last few days, I just can't help but think that I am not going to be around to watch my kids grow up..I am going to die of heart disease or a heart attack and that I have totally wreck my health by not doing anything about it sooner.   I am 38 and I shouldn't be feeling this way!   Sorry..this is totally OT!
> 
> Thanks for looking and listening.




Your Crystal Palace outfits are adorable!  Love them!  

I know how you feel about getting your blood work done.  I have been sick and really tired lately so I just went to my doctor and had a whole set of blood work done (really rare for me - I never go to the doctor unless it is time for my annual visit - but I have been SO TIRED!).  I have had 4 friends diagnosed in the last two months with cancer or leukemia so I think I was starting to get scared so I went.  Long story short, my thyroid and whole blood count came back fine, iron is fine also.  I am still waiting on a whole nutritional workup to come back though.  Even if something is off with that it won't be a "scary" problem so I am fine.  I know my cholesterol is high (right around 200), my blood pressure is fine though.  I am trying to loose some of this baby weight (okay, it's me eating too much weight to be honest but I'm going to blame it on Claire and Lilly  - Grace I got all of hers plus some off) by swimming but I know I need to change my eating habits.  And I really would like to have a fourth baby (get pregnant this fall) but DH says no.  We'll see about that!!  My Claire has a tendency to be a little on the heavier side but she is also really tall.  I know I need to change our eating habits for her, for me and my DH, for all of us.  It is really hard.  Two of my mother's sisters (my aunts) have had major back surgery with lengthy hospital stays in the last year b/c they didn't exercise they way they should and are both overweight.  They are in their early 70's and have real mobility issues.  It's actually pretty sad, they can't even lift their grandbabies (and they really are babies).  I realized I didn't want that to happen to me so I started my swim class which I enjoy but somedays don't feel like going (like tonight!) but make myself.  Anyway, I hope you get it all under control and know that I am struggling with the same issues.  Good luck!


----------



## fairygoodmother

Okay, poohnpigletCA let me up from my machines for a few minutes to ask this:

Who made the Michael Miller china dolls dress for Chinese New Year?  Was it Shannon?  or who?

Can you tell me where I can find a photo of it?  Which thread/post?  Is it in photobucket?

Help please!

Darla


----------



## jmrdavis99

mom2prettyprincess said:


> HeatherSue said:
> 
> 
> 
> A sewing retreat would be fun!  What would be even more fun is a retreat with all of you!
> 
> Congrats on your 1 year anniversary!  My stats are off because I changed my username in 2007.
> 
> 
> 
> Really Heather, that was exaxtly what I was thinking!...Sometimes I get these hairbrain ideas..so that is why I was trying to find out where everyone was and stuff...My boyfriend thinks I am crazy! I have been thinking about it alot lately. I think it would be so neat. And to be able to meet some of you that make all this amazing stuff. Well anyway...anyone up for a possible sewing retreat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where & when are we meeting?!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## revrob

*Toadstool* said:


> Not sure where my multi quote went when I had quoted whoever made the post about a *sewing retreat*.. but...
> Marth Pullen has a sewing retreat type of thing in Arlington every year. I was thinking about going. I think it is close to Dallas. I was going to go to the more expensive School of Art and Fashion, but I gave up my serger for it. That one is in Alabama though.
> Here is a link. http://www.marthassewingmarket.com/
> Anyone interested???



OOH!  OOH!  I wanna go!  Are you going?  I think I'm confused - did you (or are you) getting your serger?  Or do you know yet?  

I seriously want to go to the Martha Pullen retreat!  Anyone in?




EnchantedPrincess said:


> I finally finish my dd's and ds's outfit for Crystal Palace.  I think i really like how it turned out...
> 
> Here's dd outfit - sorry, my model is in school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piglet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tigger shirt and shorts for ds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't normally ask for prayer, but this has been a really depressing week and I am just really upset and angry at myself.   I had my annual well woman visit this week and my blood pressure was really high (but when they took it again, it was borderline) and they also drew blood and the results were not good...my cholesterol level is extremely high...so my ob has asked that I talk to my primary doctor about treatments.   I am just really upset at myself because I feel like it my fault that I haven't been taking care of myself and my health.   I really don't want to be put on medication, and would like the chance to do it by losing weight, exercising, and diet but I am just not sure what my primary doctor think about that especially since my numbers are really high.  I am even more angry at myself because dh and I recently felt that our family isn't complete and we have agreed to try for baby #3....I mean..WHAT AM I THINKING???  My ob-gyn feels that it is absolutely fine for me to get pregnant, but we have to get everything under control.  The last few days, I just can't help but think that I am not going to be around to watch my kids grow up..I am going to die of heart disease or a heart attack and that I have totally wreck my health by not doing anything about it sooner.   I am 38 and I shouldn't be feeling this way!   Sorry..this is totally OT!
> 
> Thanks for looking and listening.



First of all - the outfits are FABULOUS!  Your appliques turned out really awesome.

Ssecondly, don't be too hard on yourself!  It's a good thing that you found out now that you need to work on your health.  Get to the doctor, do what you need to do and get yourself healthy.  Don't beat yourself up becaue it hasn't happened yet - but spend that energy on doing what you need to do to take care of it now.  I'm glad you have the chance to do something - take care of yourself and let your doctor help you.


----------



## *Toadstool*

fairygoodmother said:


> Okay, poohnpigletCA let me up from my machines for a few minutes to ask this:
> 
> Who made the Michael Miller china dolls dress for Chinese New Year?  Was it Shannon?  or who?
> 
> Can you tell me where I can find a photo of it?  Which thread/post?  Is it in photobucket?
> 
> Help please!
> 
> Darla



https://store.marthapullen.com/?page=shop/browse&category_id=fc50773bbc9d14db1fb54c31f63b2981& 

I don't think you are talking about that huh?
I know a couple of us here adore that dress. I used the pattern for a dress I made for Mardi Gras, but didn't make that one yet. The pattern is really fun!


----------



## *Toadstool*

revrob said:


> OOH!  OOH!  I wanna go!  Are you going?  I think I'm confused - did you (or are you) getting your serger?  Or do you know yet?
> 
> I seriously want to go to the Martha Pullen retreat!  Anyone in?


I want to go. I need to see what DH says. I would LOOOOVE it so much if anyone wants to go. We could cut the hotel room costs down if we get a couple of people. Is this close to where you live Shannon??
My hubby gave me the "yes you can have the serger" talk, but I don't know when he is going to buy it. I am hoping for this week when he gets home. I was supposed to be going to Marth Pullen in Hunstville Alabama, but gave it up to get the serger. The one in Arlington is much cheaper. I definitely want to take pre-day classes if I go. So you are super interested??? I will try to talk to my MIL too and see if she wants to go. She is the one who lives in Tyler.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Okay I have boys NO girls.  I have been sewing for my nieces.  One has a doll that wears the same size as an American Girl Doll.  So I have an odd question.  Will the Bitty Baby dress fit an American Girl Doll?  I don't have a doll to try and find out.  That dress is soooo cute.  Thanks in advance for your answers.


----------



## revrob

fairygoodmother said:


> Okay, poohnpigletCA let me up from my machines for a few minutes to ask this:
> 
> Who made the Michael Miller china dolls dress for Chinese New Year?  Was it Shannon?  or who?
> 
> Can you tell me where I can find a photo of it?  Which thread/post?  Is it in photobucket?
> 
> Help please!
> 
> Darla




I made this for Chinese New Year:






Is that what you're looking for?  I used the wrap top and dress pattern from YCMT.  If you have any other questions, please let me know!




*Toadstool* said:


> I want to go. I need to see what DH says. I would LOOOOVE it so much if anyone wants to go. We could cut the hotel room costs down if we get a couple of people. Is this close to where you live Shannon??
> My hubby gave me the "yes you can have the serger" talk, but I don't know when he is going to buy it. I am hoping for this week when he gets home. I was supposed to be going to Marth Pullen in Hunstville Alabama, but gave it up to get the serger. The one in Arlington is much cheaper. I definitely want to take pre-day classes if I go. So you are super interested??? I will try to talk to my MIL too and see if she wants to go. She is the one who lives in Tyler.



YES!  I want to go!  I need to double check with my DH, but I doubt that he'll have an issue with me going.  Dallas (Arlington is a suburb) is 2 - 2 1/2 hours away from Longview.  Your MIL is even closer!  We should really do this!


----------



## 3goofyboys

MinnieVanMom said:


> Hi Neighbor!  Unfortunately we are on the other side of Wyoming from where you are, all the way to west and in the middle of nowhere.  Really, it is snowing again.  We have had to knock the snow off the dish 2x's already in just a hour.
> 
> I have rode Mary Jane and that area once.  I also rode Steamboat.  You have nice resorts there but I still like Snowbasin the best.


Howdy back!  We don't have any snow right now, just rain, but it is pouring buckets!
I actually don't ski or ride, shocking I know!  But, for just putzing around town, we are partial to Aspen because my MIL has a house there, so we can stay for free!



mom2prettyprincess said:


> Hi ladies & Tom....I was just wondering if anyone has ever gone to or even been interested in doing a sewing retreat. I have friends that go and do a scrapbooking retreat 2x's a year and last one they went to they had told me that a sewing group had been in there before them. Just wondering if anyone had ever done this or even if you have ever had interest in one? I would love to do one...but maybe it's just me


 I'd love to do a retreat someday, but I think it will have to wait until 1) I'm a better seamstress & 2) my kids are a little older.  Someday though.



KARAJ said:


> Hello all, I have been lurking the DIS boards for about a month now, found it while researching my upcoming trip to WDW, and have read so many of your posts from the Disboutiquers. I just thought that this is the perfect place to have my first post placed since you all seem so wonderful!! I am a SAHM of 3 with DS 5 (almost) DD 3 and DD 9 months. We are a Homeschooling Army family. We are currently at Ft. Bliss Texas in Windy, Dry, El Paso and have been here about 6 months.
> 
> I am horrible about how often I have pulled out my sewing machine in the last couple of moves (5 stations in 6 years  ) So I am hoping we stay here long enough to actually unpack all of my stuff, yes I am slow at unpacking! But I am going home to my DM and DMIL On Monday for two weeks, YAH,  so I called and asked if they would help me or at least let me borrow there awesome equipment, so we can get a couple of simple dresses made for our kids first trip to WDW in July. Also at least a pair of shorts for my son. They are also both going to WDW with us and so is my soon to be step-father, My Grandma, My Grandpa, One Niece, My Aunt, and my Step-sister who is a great babysitter (Date Night here I come!!) So I am thinking if possible maybe simple Grand Gathering shirts or something also.
> 
> I hope to start making some clothing for my children and be able to post them here for you all to see and hopefully have some constructive critisicm PLEASE, I am sure I will need all the help I can get.  I have not really sewn anything except patches on uniforms in at least 8 years. And 8 years ago I was not very good and pretty limited to doll stuff, blankets, and pillows/pillowcases. So this will be a new adventure.
> 
> Sorry to ramble on but I just wanted to say hi, and introduce myself to a group of people who really seem to be so great together.
> 
> Thanks


 Welcome!!



Flea said:


> Girls Pants (both are the same so i'll just show one )


 I love these & those shoes are fantastic!!



Piper said:


> Just a request for prayers today.  One of my former students passed away on Apr. 6th--he was 7 years old.  His mother is having a very difficult time and the funeral is this morning.  He had severe asthma.  His mother gave him a breathing treatment at 2:30 a.m., set her alarm for 5:30 and he was gone when she woke up....his heart gave out from all the strain of attacks through the years.
> 
> He was one of the most caring and considerate children I have taught.  Those of us who worked with him have been given 2 hours off to go to his funeral and it will be so difficult to  be calm and cheerful for the rest of the day (as it has for the last 11 days!)
> 
> Because of medical expenses, the family has very little money.  I am so proud of our staff--people have contributed just over $2,000 to help pay for his funeral
> 
> Pray for his family please.


 My younger son has asthma and I am terrified to go to sleep when he's having a bad night.  Prayers for this family and everyone touched by this tragedy.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I have some very exciting news!!!!  My nephew just found out he is getting a full academic scholarship to college!!!!!


 Bravo to him!! And bravo to you for helping!



MouseTriper said:


> Just two days ago I posted about needing some desperate prayers.  So many of you replied to my post and/or sent me PM's.  I was once again overwhelmed with the kindness and caring showed by all of you.  I am in tears right now and I am shaking over what I have to tell you now.  These are happy, unbelievable tears though!!!
> 
> Just one hour ago I received a call from our attorney.....to make a VERY LONG story short, we are one BIG step closer to being able to adopt our beautiful baby boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We are not out of the woods yet but this step was a HUGE ONE and we were told the other day this part of the decision probably would not be made until sometime around September!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  September I tell you!!!  *You guys all prayed for us and JUST TWO DAYS LATER we get some of the BEST news we have had in almost a year and a half!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! * THIS IS AN EXAMPLE OF HOW PRAYERS REALLY DO WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I CAN NEVER THANK YOU GUYS ENOUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am still sitting here crying, I am such a sap, please excuse me!!  I just can't believe it, it is incredible!!!!
> 
> Please, please if you can, keep the prayers coming. They are working, I tell you...REALLY WORKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 CONGRATS!! Sending more prayers your way.



WyomingMom said:


> 3GoofyBoys - I think we live in the same general area.  I live 85 miles north of Cheyenne.  I actually work at Cheyenne Regional Medical Center.  How do you like this lovely weather we're having?  It doesn't look like I will make it to work tonight - I called my floor and one of my co-workers said they're predicting 10-20 inches of snow there today.  It's crazy because it's only raining here.  That's ok, I really didn't want to work tonight anyway, maybe I can get in some sewing time, lol.


 I'm glad for the moisture, but all this rain is really putting a cramp in my plans!  We were supposed to go to the park with some friends and I was going to take the boys over to my parents' house for dinner.  Neither of those things is happening now, boo!  Hope you get some good sewing time in, that's my plan for the afternoon.  



sahm1000 said:


> I always get scared when I have computer issues.  I hate the thought of losing something I have saved.  I had a hard drive that went corrupt (I have no idea if i'm using the right words here but it broke) a few years ago and I am so thankful I had all of my pictures backed up and on snapfish.  I looked into having someone try and get all of my documents off of it and it was over a $1000 to have it done.


I lost all the pics from Noah's entire 1st year of life because I didn't back up my photos!  I'll never make that mistake again.



HeatherSue said:


> I'm also baking cakes for my mom and dad's 45th anniversary tomorrow!
> 
> Yes, FORTY-FIVE years!!!
> 
> We're having a little party with our family over at their house tomorrow.  I'm bringing cake and cheesy potatoes. Yummm....


  Wow, congrats to them!  That's a huge accomplishment!



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> And a bag for a customer I am worried she won't like it.  She sent me the fabric and I guess she didn't want any trims on it.  I mailed it this morning and my head has been throbbing ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/SIZE][/COLOR]


 I love all the bags, but this one in particular is great!



EnchantedPrincess said:


> I finally finish my dd's and ds's outfit for Crystal Palace.  I think i really like how it turned out...
> 
> Here's dd outfit - sorry, my model is in school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piglet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tigger shirt and shorts for ds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't normally ask for prayer, but this has been a really depressing week and I am just really upset and angry at myself.   I had my annual well woman visit this week and my blood pressure was really high (but when they took it again, it was borderline) and they also drew blood and the results were not good...my cholesterol level is extremely high...so my ob has asked that I talk to my primary doctor about treatments.   I am just really upset at myself because I feel like it my fault that I haven't been taking care of myself and my health.   I really don't want to be put on medication, and would like the chance to do it by losing weight, exercising, and diet but I am just not sure what my primary doctor think about that especially since my numbers are really high.  I am even more angry at myself because dh and I recently felt that our family isn't complete and we have agreed to try for baby #3....I mean..WHAT AM I THINKING???  My ob-gyn feels that it is absolutely fine for me to get pregnant, but we have to get everything under control.  The last few days, I just can't help but think that I am not going to be around to watch my kids grow up..I am going to die of heart disease or a heart attack and that I have totally wreck my health by not doing anything about it sooner.   I am 38 and I shouldn't be feeling this way!   Sorry..this is totally OT!
> 
> Thanks for looking and listening.



Love, love, love the outfits!  Amazing!  Don't be too hard on yourself, I think as moms we tend to worry about the health of our kids and forget to take care of ourselves!


----------



## Jennia

jham said:


> Thanks!  We went at Halloween time so we just happened to match Minnie in her candy corn acres dress.  Had I seen Minnie's dress before, I may have tried make an exact copy Tifani made Little a copy of Minnie's MNSSHP dress last year and it was the cutest thing ever!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay for the Disneyland side of the October meet! Where are you staying?



Lol, I think you've asked me before; we're staying at Paradise Pier. 



EnchantedPrincess said:


> I finally finish my dd's and ds's outfit for Crystal Palace.  I think i really like how it turned out...
> 
> Here's dd outfit - sorry, my model is in school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piglet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tigger shirt and shorts for ds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't normally ask for prayer, but this has been a really depressing week and I am just really upset and angry at myself.   I had my annual well woman visit this week and my blood pressure was really high (but when they took it again, it was borderline) and they also drew blood and the results were not good...my cholesterol level is extremely high...so my ob has asked that I talk to my primary doctor about treatments.   I am just really upset at myself because I feel like it my fault that I haven't been taking care of myself and my health.   I really don't want to be put on medication, and would like the chance to do it by losing weight, exercising, and diet but I am just not sure what my primary doctor think about that especially since my numbers are really high.  I am even more angry at myself because dh and I recently felt that our family isn't complete and we have agreed to try for baby #3....I mean..WHAT AM I THINKING???  My ob-gyn feels that it is absolutely fine for me to get pregnant, but we have to get everything under control.  The last few days, I just can't help but think that I am not going to be around to watch my kids grow up..I am going to die of heart disease or a heart attack and that I have totally wreck my health by not doing anything about it sooner.   I am 38 and I shouldn't be feeling this way!   Sorry..this is totally OT!
> 
> Thanks for looking and listening.



LOVE these, great job on the appliques. Sorry to hear about the blood pressure-my friend was able to control hers totally with diet so I'd guess you could be, too (especially if it came back as just borderline the second time they tested it). 

Piper-SO SORRY to hear about that little boy, can't even imagine the pain his mother is going through. =(

Sorry if I haven't commented on everything, so many gorgeous things! We were busy because of Passover/Easter, and then we were in Cannon Beach, OR from Monday until late yesterday. No way will I ever catch up on 30+ pages lol!


----------



## jmrdavis99

I know this has been discussed before, so please forgive me.  

I currently have the Brother SE-270D, which I haven't had any problems with and really enjoy.  I'm looking at upgrading to the Brother Innov-is 1500D for the larger embroidery area & the long neck for quilting purposes.  Does anyone have a 1500D that you like/dislike?


----------



## sweetstitches

The Moonk's Mom said:


> I have some very exciting news!!!!  My nephew just found out he is getting a full academic scholarship to college!!!!!  I am so proud of this kid!  My sister...let's just say we haven't always seen eye to eye on how she has chosen to live her life and the choices she has made over the years concerning her children.  (she tends to put herself first, I always put my kids first...funny...she always wanted kids...I never saw them in my future when we were little!  Funny how life works!)
> 
> And...my other nephew (his twin) who decided to drop out of school when he was 16, is going to community college now to get his GED and wants to work on going to CC for now so he can also get a degree.  I am also proud of him and very hopeful he will find his spot!  I know going to HS with a twin that excelled at all stuff was very hard for him and hope that finding his own place will help him!  (BTW...he has a girlfriend too...they have been dating/hanging out for some time now...I think she motivates him!)
> 
> I can't believe those little bundles I held all those years ago are growing up!



That's great news.  It sounds like both boys are doing well.  They are very lucky to have such a caring aunt!!!




WyomingMom said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I've lurked on this thread since last June and finally decided to post.  You all inspired me to try my hand at sewing before our trip to WDW last July.  I made a few things for the trip, some of which fell apart!  Since then, I've become kind of an addict!  I'm slowly getting better thanks to CarlaC's wonderful patterns!  I work full-time as an RN so my sewing time is kind of limited but I get a few things done here and there.
> 
> You are all so amazing, I wish I had a fraction of the talent that I see on these boards!




Welcome!    Glad to know another sewing adict.




my*2*angels said:


> I just wanted to say a HUGE THANK YOU HEATHERSUE!!!! for helping me out!  I finally got an etsy shop up and needed some things and Heather helped me out and answered all my obnoxious questions!  So THANK YOU!!  Here is my latest that I just finished last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little model is not home today, so no pics of her in it yet!




Best of luck with your new Esty shop!  The Arial dress turned out really cute.





MouseTriper said:


> Just two days ago I posted about needing some desperate prayers.  So many of you replied to my post and/or sent me PM's.  I was once again overwhelmed with the kindness and caring showed by all of you.  I am in tears right now and I am shaking over what I have to tell you now.  These are happy, unbelievable tears though!!!
> 
> Just one hour ago I received a call from our attorney.....to make a VERY LONG story short, we are one BIG step closer to being able to adopt our beautiful baby boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We are not out of the woods yet but this step was a HUGE ONE and we were told the other day this part of the decision probably would not be made until sometime around September!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  September I tell you!!!  *You guys all prayed for us and JUST TWO DAYS LATER we get some of the BEST news we have had in almost a year and a half!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! * THIS IS AN EXAMPLE OF HOW PRAYERS REALLY DO WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I CAN NEVER THANK YOU GUYS ENOUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am still sitting here crying, I am such a sap, please excuse me!!  I just can't believe it, it is incredible!!!!
> 
> Please, please if you can, keep the prayers coming. They are working, I tell you...REALLY WORKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Praying, praying praying!!!!!  I'm so happy it looks like things are speeding up for you.  I know how hard it is to wait for *your* baby to arrive when their are so many variables in the way.    Adoption is rather close to my heart, afterall. 





revrob said:


> FRUSTRATED!  I had a big multi-quote going, and just as I went to hit submit - my computer blacked out or something!
> 
> PIPER -I'll be praying for the family you posted about.  What a sad story!
> 
> I had some really sad news this week, too.  A colleague of ours died suddenly of a massive heart attack.  He was 44 years old.  He leaves behind a wife and three teenage kids.  It's just so sad!  Please pray for this family!
> 
> I'm so happy for you!  You're right - prayers DO WORK!  I'll continue to pray for your family.




praying.  How sad for the family.




twob4him said:


> Prayers sent....hugs you you, the family and staff!
> 
> 
> 
> but as an aside...news like this sets me off ...as you all know, I get very scared and worried (as I am sure all of you do), when my kids get sick....and as a parent of children who are on breathing treatments when they are sick....news like this totally scares me...I really need to go calm down...I am pretty upset.



,  My oldest had asthma when he was little, but outgrew it.  I know how scary it can be.  All these sudden death things get to me, whether they are about kids or hubbies.


----------



## danicaw

Piper said:


> Pray for his family please.



They are in our prayers. 



EnchantedPrincess said:


> I finally finish my dd's and ds's outfit for Crystal Palace.  I think i really like how it turned out...
> 
> Here's dd outfit - sorry, my model is in school.



Beautiful outfits! Love them. 
Hang in there. And vent to us anytime 


Ok, I can't sew til my fabric is out of the dryer so I surf the web and wonder about a ruffle foot. Do you have one? do you love it? 
I am really starting to really like the look of ruffles but not the process of making them - ugh. I don't know yet if they make one that fits my machine... I have the Brother SE 270D, so I need to find that out first. 
Any info you can share on your experience with a ruffle foot is appreciated. I read the post CarlaC has on her blog about the ebook and will check that out also. 

I am hoping to put together two laptop sleeves between now and Sunday night. First time putting in a zipper... wish me luck.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

billwendy said:


> I live just a minute south of the Philly Airport - if anyone ever needs to park at my house, let me know!!! I also frequent Ocean City, NJ!!!! My mom has a tiny little place on East Station Road.....we love it there!! I have to go down and get Playland discount tickets this weekend!!
> 
> Does anyone know if that walmart in Jersey still has any fabric left? if so what percent off is it????
> 
> I'd LOVE to go to WDW or DL!!!!! Our next trip is Camp Promise - i know for sure I have 1 week off to go, still waiting on word about the 2nd -its so difficult to take time off at my work!!! Keepin my fingers crossed though!!
> 
> Prayers to everyone who needs them!!




Turnersville is still regular price as is Berlin on Rte 73, Millville by the Cumberland Mall was 25% off before Easter not sure what it is now - I really want to go down there tonight to check it out.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

revrob said:


> I made this for Chinese New Year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what you're looking for?  I used the wrap top and dress pattern from YCMT.  If you have any other questions, please let me know!



I really want that dress pattern! Was it easy? for an intermediate sewer? I now have a few more patterns off YCMT but I didn't get that one yet. (i stress YET) I thought it looked great in the pictures and yours is fabulous!


----------



## jham

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I haven't posted in a while. I have been making bags. . .
> 
> For DD a Mickey bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A messenger bag for myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a spring fabric on the inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a bag for a customer I am worried she won't like it. She sent me the fabric and I guess she didn't want any trims on it. I mailed it this morning and my head has been throbbing ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking around over at our favorite pattern site (youcanmakethis dot com) and they have a free receiving blanket pattern. I love it!!
> it is listed under the free patterns.


 
LOVE the bags!  Especially the Mickey one 



EnchantedPrincess said:


> I finally finish my dd's and ds's outfit for Crystal Palace. I think i really like how it turned out...
> 
> Here's dd outfit - sorry, my model is in school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piglet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tigger shirt and shorts for ds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't normally ask for prayer, but this has been a really depressing week and I am just really upset and angry at myself. I had my annual well woman visit this week and my blood pressure was really high (but when they took it again, it was borderline) and they also drew blood and the results were not good...my cholesterol level is extremely high...so my ob has asked that I talk to my primary doctor about treatments. I am just really upset at myself because I feel like it my fault that I haven't been taking care of myself and my health. I really don't want to be put on medication, and would like the chance to do it by losing weight, exercising, and diet but I am just not sure what my primary doctor think about that especially since my numbers are really high. I am even more angry at myself because dh and I recently felt that our family isn't complete and we have agreed to try for baby #3....I mean..WHAT AM I THINKING??? My ob-gyn feels that it is absolutely fine for me to get pregnant, but we have to get everything under control. The last few days, I just can't help but think that I am not going to be around to watch my kids grow up..I am going to die of heart disease or a heart attack and that I have totally wreck my health by not doing anything about it sooner. I am 38 and I shouldn't be feeling this way! Sorry..this is totally OT!
> 
> Thanks for looking and listening.


 
Gorgeous!  I've been waiting to see that piglet!  All of  your appliques are amazing!  Sorry about the not-great checkup.  It reminds me I haven't seen a Dr. since Lily was born.   You'd be amazed how much you can change with diet and exercise!



Jennia said:


> Lol, I think you've asked me before; we're staying at Paradise Pier.


 
You're right!  I forgot   I just never really had anything officially booked until a couple of days ago!


----------



## Piper

sweetstitches said:


> So where are you in Houston now? We lived in Clear Lake from 92-96, and are probably moving back this summer (probably to Katy as Mark will be working in the energy corridor on the west side.)
> 
> A quilter's retreat in Lake Conroe--yeah, something to look forward to!


 

I am a Texan, too.  I live on the far southwest side--close to Katy.  It is a good school district.  Just be sure to take all your documentation and meet with the administration of the school before he starts to get everything in place.


----------



## phins_jazy

EnchantedPrincess said:


> I finally finish my dd's and ds's outfit for Crystal Palace.  I think i really like how it turned out...
> 
> Here's dd outfit - sorry, my model is in school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piglet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt back



I love this!!!  I simply adore anything with eeyore.  You did a great job.


----------



## revrob

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I really want that dress pattern! Was it easy? for an intermediate sewer? I now have a few more patterns off YCMT but I didn't get that one yet. (i stress YET) I thought it looked great in the pictures and yours is fabulous!



I think it is pretty simple.  It really stitches very quickly.  The most difficult thing may be the gathered ruffle and that's not any more difficult than any other ruffle.  I really need to sew up this pattern again.  I love the way it looks, and my daughter really did get lots of compliments on this dress.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I am headed down to Walmart in Millville. I don't know what I am going to find but... - anything particular anyone is looking for? I am leaving in about 15 minutes.


----------



## minnie2

revrob said:


> I had some really sad news this week, too.  A colleague of ours died suddenly of a massive heart attack.  He was 44 years old.  He leaves behind a wife and three teenage kids.  It's just so sad!  Please pray for this family!


So sorry about your colleague.  This really touches me because my dad died suddenly at 45 of a heart attack when I was 19.  18 yrs ago this past easter....


twob4him said:


> but as an aside...news like this sets me off ...as you all know, I get very scared and worried (as I am sure all of you do), when my kids get sick....and as a parent of children who are on breathing treatments when they are sick....news like this totally scares me...I really need to go calm down...I am pretty upset.






HeatherSue said:


> The UPS guy just showed up with my "Unofficial Guide to Disneyland 2009".  I pulled it out of the package and had to laugh!  It's about 1/3 of the size of  my Disney World one! No wonder it was a little bit cheaper!  I guess there just isn't as much to talk about at Disneyland!
> 
> I can't wait to read it, though!!!
> 
> 
> I'm also baking cakes for my mom and dad's 45th anniversary tomorrow!
> 
> Yes, FORTY-FIVE years!!!
> 
> We're having a little party with our family over at their house tomorrow.  I'm bringing cake and cheesy potatoes. Yummm....


WOW congratulations to your parents!  That is amazing!  o LOVE hearing about long marriages!


EnchantedPrincess said:


> I finally finish my dd's and ds's outfit for Crystal Palace.  I think i really like how it turned out...
> 
> Here's dd outfit - sorry, my model is in school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piglet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tigger shirt and shorts for ds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't normally ask for prayer, but this has been a really depressing week and I am just really upset and angry at myself.   I had my annual well woman visit this week and my blood pressure was really high (but when they took it again, it was borderline) and they also drew blood and the results were not good...my cholesterol level is extremely high...so my ob has asked that I talk to my primary doctor about treatments.   I am just really upset at myself because I feel like it my fault that I haven't been taking care of myself and my health.   I really don't want to be put on medication, and would like the chance to do it by losing weight, exercising, and diet but I am just not sure what my primary doctor think about that especially since my numbers are really high.  I am even more angry at myself because dh and I recently felt that our family isn't complete and we have agreed to try for baby #3....I mean..WHAT AM I THINKING???  My ob-gyn feels that it is absolutely fine for me to get pregnant, but we have to get everything under control.  The last few days, I just can't help but think that I am not going to be around to watch my kids grow up..I am going to die of heart disease or a heart attack and that I have totally wreck my health by not doing anything about it sooner.   I am 38 and I shouldn't be feeling this way!   Sorry..this is totally OT!
> 
> Thanks for looking and listening.


Love both outfits!!!!!

 Try not to be so hard on yourself!  I am sure if you talk to your dr he will let you try to control it yourself.  Maybe you can set a time limit to see improvements by and if you don't you can start them meds and then work to go off them.  Hang in there!




jmrdavis99 said:


> I know this has been discussed before, so please forgive me.
> 
> I currently have the Brother SE-270D, which I haven't had any problems with and really enjoy.  I'm looking at upgrading to the Brother Innov-is 1500D for the larger embroidery area & the long neck for quilting purposes.  Does anyone have a 1500D that you like/dislike?


I have the innovis emb machine but I think I have the one down from the 1500d I think mine is the 900d since I only have the 4x4 hoop but I will say I LOVE the INNOVIS models!  I had an innovis reg machine and LOVED it!


----------



## jham

Here's what I've been doing while in lurkdom:

Lily's Angelina Ballerina dress, it still needs pockets out of the green polka dot, but I'm not loving it so I'm completely unmotivated to finish it. 









Lily's denim easy-fit capris:











Not Lily's:






I'm not sure if I ever posted her zebra capris. It has been too cold to wear them without boots and a sweater!






I have been holding onto this fabric for a year now debating which pattern to use for the top.  I made a bad choice. She will need to wear it over a shirt or I will have to figure out some sort of "modesty panel" because the V is too low in the front.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

EnchantedPrincess said:


> I finally finish my dd's and ds's outfit for Crystal Palace.  I think i really like how it turned out...
> 
> Here's dd outfit - sorry, my model is in school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piglet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tigger shirt and shorts for ds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't normally ask for prayer, but this has been a really depressing week and I am just really upset and angry at myself.   I had my annual well woman visit this week and my blood pressure was really high (but when they took it again, it was borderline) and they also drew blood and the results were not good...my cholesterol level is extremely high...so my ob has asked that I talk to my primary doctor about treatments.   I am just really upset at myself because I feel like it my fault that I haven't been taking care of myself and my health.   I really don't want to be put on medication, and would like the chance to do it by losing weight, exercising, and diet but I am just not sure what my primary doctor think about that especially since my numbers are really high.  I am even more angry at myself because dh and I recently felt that our family isn't complete and we have agreed to try for baby #3....I mean..WHAT AM I THINKING???  My ob-gyn feels that it is absolutely fine for me to get pregnant, but we have to get everything under control.  The last few days, I just can't help but think that I am not going to be around to watch my kids grow up..I am going to die of heart disease or a heart attack and that I have totally wreck my health by not doing anything about it sooner.   I am 38 and I shouldn't be feeling this way!   Sorry..this is totally OT!
> 
> Thanks for looking and listening.



Okay- 
1st- Your outfits for CP are AWESOME!!!! And I love the Tigger fabric you used for the shorts- I have not seen it before. Your DD is one lucky little girl to have a skirt like that!!
2nd- Don't fall to pieces, my DH had the same issues and he totally turned himself around and got healthy- lost weight, etc. He didn't have to take any meds and his #s were high too. You also might consider adding some supplements and vitamins to your dialy routine. If you wanted, you could set a goal for yourself- say 8-12 weeks to lose a certain amount of weight and try altering your diet. Increase greens, eat oatmeal and whole wheat, etc. 
You know, you dont HAVE to see your primary- you could start your new routine tomorrow with a trip to the grocery store. You can do it! And you'll feel great! Don't beat yourself up! (Dh is the same age too)


----------



## Jennia

jham said:


> Here's what I've been doing while in lurkdom:
> 
> Lily's Angelina Ballerina dress, it still needs pockets out of the green polka dot, but I'm not loving it so I'm completely unmotivated to finish it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily's denim easy-fit capris:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not Lily's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I ever posted her zebra capris. It has been too cold to wear them without boots and a sweater!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been holding onto this fabric for a year now debating which pattern to use for the top.  I made a bad choice. She will need to wear it over a shirt or I will have to figure out some sort of "modesty panel" because the V is too low in the front.



Love the hula girl fabric, think it would be cute with a hot pink tank underneath. =) And that's one of my favorite Gymboree lines ever, such cute m2m capris! I think we bought almost everything from this line, and dd's still too small to wear any of it.


----------



## poohnpigletCA

revrob said:


> I made this for Chinese New Year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what you're looking for?  I used the wrap top and dress pattern from YCMT.  If you have any other questions, please let me know!



YES!!!!  

That is sooooo beautiful. I think it would be a great dress for EPCOT.

Darla please add that to your case file I will try and track down the fabric.

Tank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## Flea

*Toadstool* said:


> Oh my goodness...
> My mom bought me a *wii fit* for my birthday(on April 20th). She gave it to me early. DH gave me my present(IPod! <3) early so I guess she wanted to too. My DH works offshore and is offshore for 7 days and home for 7 days. Anywho... wow! That really is a workout. Anyone else have one??



We have my sisters on loan  I love the wii fit but I never get a chance to have a proper turn because my girls beat me to it. Or if I'm on the balance board all of sudden my weight changes and I look down to find a cat sitting on the board with me 
My girls just like playing the wii play that comes with the consule - the riding the cow one is their favourite.



jham said:


> Not Lily's:



All your stuff is amazing - I love the halter top - could you insert a lace panel in-between the V? I have a top with a fake lace panel and I love it. Though I think it will still look great with a top under it 



EnchantedPrincess said:


> Piglet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tigger shirt and shorts for ds



Your applique is beautiful - perfect - I wish I didn't suck at it  I do love the effect. I love the skirt my Em would love it too - luckily she's outside playing today .




revrob said:


> I made this for Chinese New Year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what you're looking for?  I used the wrap top and dress pattern from YCMT.  If you have any other questions, please let me know!



I LOVE THIS - I've been trying to resist the urge to buy the pattern because our dollar is so weak it would end up costing me about $20NZD but I don't think I can resist anymore - this dress has sold me. I'll have to do some fabric culling and sell some of my stash. My friends here love it when I do as I used to get all the US fabrics so there's nothing like it in NZ - all the Michael Miller and stuff like that can sell for $30-$50 a yd in shops here when it is available - man it really bites being on the other side of the world away from all the gorgeous fabrics   the upside though is that I get beautiful Merino fabric super cheap because I live near a manufacturer so I can pick up merino from anywhere between $5 and $15 a metre - about 2.50 and $7.50 a yd roughly  Sooooo good for winter  The same place also makes fabric for Pumpkin Patch (an NZ kids clothing chain - not sure if you guys have it there) but it means I can make stuff for a fraction of retail price 

I've got a red and a grey Merino fabric that I'm going to make into tunic length raglan tops for the girls to wear over tights  Hopefully this weekend.


----------



## SallyfromDE

3goofyboys said:


> My younger son has asthma and I am terrified to go to sleep when he's having a bad night.  Prayers for this family and everyone touched by this tragedy.



I had asthma growing up. It didn't seem to be an issue that is now. I remember getting these little red dots around my eyes and the Drs. said it was from lack of oxygen.  It was really dreadful. I'm so glad I outgrew it. Now I just get bronchitis all the time! I'm so glad that it's treated more seriously now.


----------



## *Toadstool*

jham said:


> Here's what I've been doing while in lurkdom:
> 
> Lily's Angelina Ballerina dress, it still needs pockets out of the green polka dot, but I'm not loving it so I'm completely unmotivated to finish it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily's denim easy-fit capris:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not Lily's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I ever posted her zebra capris. It has been too cold to wear them without boots and a sweater!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been holding onto this fabric for a year now debating which pattern to use for the top.  I made a bad choice. She will need to wear it over a shirt or I will have to figure out some sort of "modesty panel" because the V is too low in the front.


I think a white modesty panel would look great on that little halter shirt. It looks adorable. I have been scared to make that kind of top too because of the V. Please repost if you do something to it. I think a shirt underneath would look kinda wierd, but I might be wrong! 
I think the Angelina dress looks great. I love that fabric! I think the pockets will tie the top fabric in a little more, but it looks so cute as is!



revrob said:


> I made this for Chinese New Year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what you're looking for?  I used the wrap top and dress pattern from YCMT.  If you have any other questions, please let me know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES!  I want to go!  I need to double check with my DH, but I doubt that he'll have an issue with me going.  Dallas (Arlington is a suburb) is 2 - 2 1/2 hours away from Longview.  Your MIL is even closer!  We should really do this!


I remember that dress. It is so gorgeous!
I will try and see if I can go for sure or not. Anyone else want to come??? Martha Pullen teachers are awesome. You won't regret it!



Piper said:


> I am a Texan, too.  I live on the far southwest side--close to Katy.  It is a good school district.  Just be sure to take all your documentation and meet with the administration of the school before he starts to get everything in place.


I have an aunt that lives in Katy and she swears to me that Disney bought land there to build another disney thempark. I bet it is just a rumor huh? 
Would be so awesome if it was true though!


----------



## sweetstitches

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I haven't posted in a while.  I have been making bags. . .
> 
> For DD a Mickey bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A messenger bag for myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a spring fabric on the inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a bag for a customer I am worried she won't like it.  She sent me the fabric and I guess she didn't want any trims on it.  I mailed it this morning and my head has been throbbing ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking around over at our favorite pattern site (youcanmakethis dot com)  and they have a free receiving blanket pattern.  I love it!!
> it is listed under the free patterns.




I've been wanting to make a bag for myself.  Did you use a pattern for your messenger bag or did you wing it?  




*Toadstool* said:


> That is so sad.
> Makes me really upset because my DH has asthma really bad, and won't go to the doctor for it. He is using his inhaler ALOT. I think someone told me you aren't supposed to use it more than 3 times a day without being on other medication. He uses it way more than that. This is the second story I have heard this week about someone dying after and asthma attack. I feel sorry for DH when he gets home from offshore. I'm probably not going to be able to control myself and try to force him into going to the doctor.. yet again..
> 
> 
> How blessed! Lucky guy to get a scholarship! It looks like he would have needed it. That is so nice of all of you to pick up the slack with the prom thing for him. I hope he has a very special night!
> 
> I definitely need the weightloss!! I tried the step aerobics.. omgs I have no rhythm!
> 
> THat is so cute! I love how you used the green dots for the skirt of the dress!
> 
> 
> Prayer can move mountains! I hope this is truly the case for you. I'm so happy for you.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be more interested to know if it works if you use it.
> 
> 
> Not sure where my multi quote went when I had quoted whoever made the post about a *sewing retreat*.. but...
> Marth Pullen has a sewing retreat type of thing in Arlington every year. I was thinking about going. I think it is close to Dallas. I was going to go to the more expensive School of Art and Fashion, but I gave up my serger for it. That one is in Alabama though.
> Here is a link. http://www.marthassewingmarket.com/
> Anyone interested???



Why doesn't he want to use another med?  I've been on a maintenance asthma drug for at least 15 years.  Right now I'm taking flovent.  I've only needed to use an inhaler maybe twice in the last year (only when I had bronchontis.)  I've never had any side effects from the maintenance drugs.

I did go to a local Martha Pullen retreat once.  It was a lot of fun.  Sue Hausmann was there too.  I think I've met Martha 3 times (she was at a local sewing & craft expo too, a few years ago.)  I would LOVE to go to Huntsville, but it's so much $$$$



jham said:


> Thanks!  We went at Halloween time so we just happened to match Minnie in her candy corn acres dress.  Had I seen Minnie's dress before, I may have tried make an exact copy Tifani made Little a copy of Minnie's MNSSHP dress last year and it was the cutest thing ever!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay for the Disneyland side of the October meet! Where are you staying?




Well, the one you made was super cute and looked like it coordinated anyway.




*Toadstool* said:


> Oh, I guess I haven't unlocked boxing. Now I have to go play wii fit all day long to unlock it.
> I think I would die in agony.. I am so out of shape!




Oh yeah, I think you should work out all day.    I'm out of shape too.  The good news, is that your "age" on there goes down pretty quickly when you do start working out.  Mine dropped about 20 years the first week.  (I was REALLY uncoordinated when I started.)




EnchantedPrincess said:


> I finally finish my dd's and ds's outfit for Crystal Palace.  I think i really like how it turned out...
> 
> Here's dd outfit - sorry, my model is in school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piglet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tigger shirt and shorts for ds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't normally ask for prayer, but this has been a really depressing week and I am just really upset and angry at myself.   I had my annual well woman visit this week and my blood pressure was really high (but when they took it again, it was borderline) and they also drew blood and the results were not good...my cholesterol level is extremely high...so my ob has asked that I talk to my primary doctor about treatments.   I am just really upset at myself because I feel like it my fault that I haven't been taking care of myself and my health.   I really don't want to be put on medication, and would like the chance to do it by losing weight, exercising, and diet but I am just not sure what my primary doctor think about that especially since my numbers are really high.  I am even more angry at myself because dh and I recently felt that our family isn't complete and we have agreed to try for baby #3....I mean..WHAT AM I THINKING???  My ob-gyn feels that it is absolutely fine for me to get pregnant, but we have to get everything under control.  The last few days, I just can't help but think that I am not going to be around to watch my kids grow up..I am going to die of heart disease or a heart attack and that I have totally wreck my health by not doing anything about it sooner.   I am 38 and I shouldn't be feeling this way!   Sorry..this is totally OT!
> 
> Thanks for looking and listening.



Really cute.  Were these done by embroidery machine or hand?  I can't tell--they look great.  

Praying for you that your health gets under control.


----------



## ibesue

Flea said:


> I'd love to meet you too



I can't wait until you are here!!!



Piper said:


> Just a request for prayers today.  One of my former students passed away on Apr. 6th--he was 7 years old.  His mother is having a very difficult time and the funeral is this morning.  He had severe asthma.  His mother gave him a breathing treatment at 2:30 a.m., set her alarm for 5:30 and he was gone when she woke up....his heart gave out from all the strain of attacks through the years.



That is so sad.  Brought tears to my eyes.  I will keep his family and friends in my prayers.




The Moonk's Mom said:


> I have some very exciting news!!!!  My nephew just found out he is getting a full academic scholarship to college!!!!!  I am so proud of this kid!



Congrats to your nephew!!! 



my*2*angels said:


> I just wanted to say a HUGE THANK YOU HEATHERSUE!!!! for helping me out!  I finally got an etsy shop up and needed some things and Heather helped me out and answered all my obnoxious questions!  So THANK YOU!!  Here is my latest that I just finished last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little model is not home today, so no pics of her in it yet!



That is so cute.  I am trying to work on opening an Etsy shop too.  Was it hard?



MouseTriper said:


> Just two days ago I posted about needing some desperate prayers.  So many of you replied to my post and/or sent me PM's.  I was once again overwhelmed with the kindness and caring showed by all of you.  I am in tears right now and I am shaking over what I have to tell you now.  These are happy, unbelievable tears though!!!



Its definitely the power of prayer.  I will keep you in my prayers. 



revrob said:


> I had some really sad news this week, too.  A colleague of ours died suddenly of a massive heart attack.  He was 44 years old.  He leaves behind a wife and three teenage kids.  It's just so sad!  Please pray for this family!



  I will keep his family in my prayers too.



jessica52877 said:


> And for some good news since most of it wasn't so great this morning. I finished my 2nd vida! This was one mega workout of a vida! I have no pictures yet but I'll take some later! Whoo hoo!



Can't wait to see the pictures!



HeatherSue said:


> The UPS guy just showed up with my "Unofficial Guide to Disneyland 2009".  I pulled it out of the package and had to laugh!  It's about 1/3 of the size of  my Disney World one! No wonder it was a little bit cheaper!  I guess there just isn't as much to talk about at Disneyland!
> 
> I'm also baking cakes for my mom and dad's 45th anniversary tomorrow!
> 
> Yes, FORTY-FIVE years!!!
> 
> We're having a little party with our family over at their house tomorrow.  I'm bringing cake and cheesy potatoes. Yummm....



WOW!!!   Forty five years???  How amazing is that!!!  

Disneyland is at least 1/3 smaller that WDW!!!  But just think, walking out of the hotels just a few feet away is the Monorail, you jump on and you are in disneyland!  No waiting for the shuttle buses!  Or you can just walk through Downtown Disney to the parks!  



EnchantedPrincess said:


> I finally finish my dd's and ds's outfit for Crystal Palace.  I think i really like how it turned out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't normally ask for prayer, but this has been a really depressing week and I am just really upset and angry at myself.   I had my annual well woman visit this week and my blood pressure was really high (but when they took it again, it was borderline) and they also drew blood and the results were not good...my cholesterol level is extremely high...so my ob has asked that I talk to my primary doctor about treatments.   I am just really upset at myself because I feel like it my fault that I haven't been taking care of myself and my health.   I really don't want to be put on medication, and would like the chance to do it by losing weight, exercising, and diet but I am just not sure what my primary doctor think about that especially since my numbers are really high.  I am even more angry at myself because dh and I recently felt that our family isn't complete and we have agreed to try for baby #3....I mean..WHAT AM I THINKING???  My ob-gyn feels that it is absolutely fine for me to get pregnant, but we have to get everything under control.  The last few days, I just can't help but think that I am not going to be around to watch my kids grow up..I am going to die of heart disease or a heart attack and that I have totally wreck my health by not doing anything about it sooner.   I am 38 and I shouldn't be feeling this way!   Sorry..this is totally OT!
> 
> Thanks for looking and listening.



Piglet is so cute.  Hugs and not to worry about your numbers.  Eating properly and exercise should help your numbers.  If not, your doctor will know how to take care of it.




jham said:


> Here's what I've been doing while in lurkdom:
> 
> Lily's Angelina Ballerina dress, it still needs pockets out of the green polka dot, but I'm not loving it so I'm completely unmotivated to finish it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily's denim easy-fit capris:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not Lily's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I ever posted her zebra capris. It has been too cold to wear them without boots and a sweater!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been holding onto this fabric for a year now debating which pattern to use for the top.  I made a bad choice. She will need to wear it over a shirt or I will have to figure out some sort of "modesty panel" because the V is too low in the front.



All so cute.  I have the hula girls too and I am afraid to cut into it!  



Flea said:


> I LOVE THIS - I've been trying to resist the urge to buy the pattern because our dollar is so weak it would end up costing me about $20NZD but I don't think I can resist anymore - this dress has sold me. I'll have to do some fabric culling and sell some of my stash. My friends here love it when I do as I used to get all the US fabrics so there's nothing like it in NZ - all the Michael Miller and stuff like that can sell for $30-$50 a yd in shops here when it is available - man it really bites being on the other side of the world away from all the gorgeous fabrics   the upside though is that I get beautiful Merino fabric super cheap because I live near a manufacturer so I can pick up merino from anywhere between $5 and $15 a metre - about 2.50 and $7.50 a yd roughly  Sooooo good for winter  The same place also makes fabric for Pumpkin Patch (an NZ kids clothing chain - not sure if you guys have it there) but it means I can make stuff for a fraction of retail price
> 
> I've got a red and a grey Merino fabric that I'm going to make into tunic length raglan tops for the girls to wear over tights  Hopefully this weekend.



Wow, I had no idea it would cost so much for you to buy the patterns online???  I wish we could do something to help you get the patterns.

I LOVE pumpkin Patch clothing!!!  We have a shop in our local mall!!  The fabrics are so pretty.


I lost some of my quotes.  I love all the outfits posted today.  They get better and better all the time!  BIG hugs for all who need them.


----------



## sweetstitches

revrob said:


> I made this for Chinese New Year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what you're looking for?  I used the wrap top and dress pattern from YCMT.  If you have any other questions, please let me know!
> 
> YES!  I want to go!  I need to double check with my DH, but I doubt that he'll have an issue with me going.  Dallas (Arlington is a suburb) is 2 - 2 1/2 hours away from Longview.  Your MIL is even closer!  We should really do this!




I remember when you posted this before.  This is one of my all-time favorite dresses I've seen here!



Piper said:


> I am a Texan, too.  I live on the far southwest side--close to Katy.  It is a good school district.  Just be sure to take all your documentation and meet with the administration of the school before he starts to get everything in place.




So we'll practically be neighbors???

We have homeschooled since Nathan was in 5th grade.  He's going to be 18 this summer.  I know that he could be in school till 21 (at least in IL) but homeschooling is working for us now, so we'll be continuing after the move.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

EnchantedPrincess said:


> I finally finish my dd's and ds's outfit for Crystal Palace.  I think i really like how it turned out...
> 
> Here's dd outfit - sorry, my model is in school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piglet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tigger shirt and shorts for ds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't normally ask for prayer, but this has been a really depressing week and I am just really upset and angry at myself.   I had my annual well woman visit this week and my blood pressure was really high (but when they took it again, it was borderline) and they also drew blood and the results were not good...my cholesterol level is extremely high...so my ob has asked that I talk to my primary doctor about treatments.   I am just really upset at myself because I feel like it my fault that I haven't been taking care of myself and my health.   I really don't want to be put on medication, and would like the chance to do it by losing weight, exercising, and diet but I am just not sure what my primary doctor think about that especially since my numbers are really high.  I am even more angry at myself because dh and I recently felt that our family isn't complete and we have agreed to try for baby #3....I mean..WHAT AM I THINKING???  My ob-gyn feels that it is absolutely fine for me to get pregnant, but we have to get everything under control.  The last few days, I just can't help but think that I am not going to be around to watch my kids grow up..I am going to die of heart disease or a heart attack and that I have totally wreck my health by not doing anything about it sooner.   I am 38 and I shouldn't be feeling this way!   Sorry..this is totally OT!
> 
> Thanks for looking and listening.


Your appliques are gorgeous! I love the outfits. My DH has been on a couple different cholesterol meds too.  But I don't think you can take them while pregnant.  So make sure you tell your primary care doctor if you are going to get pregnant.  But diet and exersize help alot and so does increasing your healthy oils like olive oil and eating salmon and fish oil capsules.  Good Luck!



sweetstitches said:


> I've been wanting to make a bag for myself.  Did you use a pattern for your messenger bag or did you wing it?



Thank you!  Yes, I used a pattern.  It is Butterick B4147  It is so easy!!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

jham said:


> Here's what I've been doing while in lurkdom:
> 
> Lily's Angelina Ballerina dress, it still needs pockets out of the green polka dot, but I'm not loving it so I'm completely unmotivated to finish it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily's denim easy-fit capris:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not Lily's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I ever posted her zebra capris. It has been too cold to wear them without boots and a sweater!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been holding onto this fabric for a year now debating which pattern to use for the top.  I made a bad choice. She will need to wear it over a shirt or I will have to figure out some sort of "modesty panel" because the V is too low in the front.


These are so cute!  I love all of them.  The Hawaiian print is so cute.  How about adding a little piece of that fabric in the V?  I really like the outfits the fabrics you chose are all really cute.  I love Lily's pink boots!


----------



## sweetstitches

jham said:


> Here's what I've been doing while in lurkdom:
> 
> Lily's Angelina Ballerina dress, it still needs pockets out of the green polka dot, but I'm not loving it so I'm completely unmotivated to finish it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily's denim easy-fit capris:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not Lily's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I ever posted her zebra capris. It has been too cold to wear them without boots and a sweater!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been holding onto this fabric for a year now debating which pattern to use for the top.  I made a bad choice. She will need to wear it over a shirt or I will have to figure out some sort of "modesty panel" because the V is too low in the front.




I think everything you made is really cute.  The hula is my favorite.  Is that the one that too low?  Is it too low, or does it gap?

I think the first outfit is cute, although I understand the feeling of losing your motivation if you're not loving it.  I do think pockets would perk it up.  I think pockets like this would be cute:
http://www.sews.com/patterns/bonnieblue/1031047l.gif




*Toadstool* said:


> I have an aunt that lives in Katy and she swears to me that Disney bought land there to build another disney thempark. I bet it is just a rumor huh?
> Would be so awesome if it was true though!




I've read that on the city-data website also, but most people there deny it.  Wouldn't it be great though?  Would sure make it easier to convince the kids that the move is a good idea.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

revrob said:


> I made this for Chinese New Year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what you're looking for?  I used the wrap top and dress pattern from YCMT.  If you have any other questions, please let me know!
> !



THIS dress is THE reason I bought this pattern. I have never seen this fabric, but I thought i would find another asian fabric to try it in. I love that this photo is on the YMCT page too- so I can keep looking at it. You did such an amazing job pairing the stripe up with the fabric. I did buy the martha pullen asian doll fabric and kit for their asian inspired outfit. But Im thinking I will wait til she is a size 3 to make that- so next year!


I'm so happy, we are taking DD to Mystic Aquarium tomorrow, so today I made an A-Line top for her, one side has big tropical fish and the other side has cupcakes (to wear on her B-day on tuesday) Im sure I will be sore and swollen like a blowfish by the end of the day, but she is SOOO excited about going, she has been pretending ot be a fish, crab and seal all day today.

Ill be sure to post some photos of our visit with her new aline.

A word to the wise on Carla's Aline- the new hem line (Line C) eliminates the angle- THANKS CARLA!!!
AND.....you know how she has those little squares that say you should measure them and they should be 1 inch by 1 inch- well I always eyeballed them and said to myself- yeah, thats right. Well I was inspired to use a ruler on one the other day and .....it was off! not a lot, but a little and probabably enough to give that slightly snug fit I keep getting- so now I have to reprint all my patterns. The size 2 i made today came out perfect fit-wise. It pays to read, LOL.


----------



## sahm1000

jham said:


> Here's what I've been doing while in lurkdom:
> 
> Lily's Angelina Ballerina dress, it still needs pockets out of the green polka dot, but I'm not loving it so I'm completely unmotivated to finish it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily's denim easy-fit capris:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not Lily's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I ever posted her zebra capris. It has been too cold to wear them without boots and a sweater!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been holding onto this fabric for a year now debating which pattern to use for the top.  I made a bad choice. She will need to wear it over a shirt or I will have to figure out some sort of "modesty panel" because the V is too low in the front.



Wow Jeanne!  I love all of it!  The Hula girl fabric is adorable.  Is that the criss cross pattern from YCMT?  I have made the girls a few dresses from that pattern and since she doesn't really "tell" you where to put the pieces so they overlap I've had to play with it a bunch.  

I had the blue paisley fabric with the stripes and a pinkish coordinating fabric in my cart the other day at Hobby Lobby, I loved it!  But I didn't have anything in mind at the time to make with it so I didn't end up buying it.  But after seeing your outfit and Shannon's wrap dress I am rethinking it and seeing if they had enough for a wrap dress and easy fit pants.  My only problem is that I need enough for all three of my girls and I'm not sure if they had enough.  Hmm.  I wonder if I can fit in a Hobby Lobby trip tomorrow between swim lessons, soccer and a b-day party?  




Jennia said:


> I LOVE THIS - I've been trying to resist the urge to buy the pattern because our dollar is so weak it would end up costing me about $20NZD but I don't think I can resist anymore - this dress has sold me. I'll have to do some fabric culling and sell some of my stash. My friends here love it when I do as I used to get all the US fabrics so there's nothing like it in NZ - all the Michael Miller and stuff like that can sell for $30-$50 a yd in shops here when it is available - man it really bites being on the other side of the world away from all the gorgeous fabrics   the upside though is that I get beautiful Merino fabric super cheap because I live near a manufacturer so I can pick up merino from anywhere between $5 and $15 a metre - about 2.50 and $7.50 a yd roughly  Sooooo good for winter  The same place also makes fabric for Pumpkin Patch (an NZ kids clothing chain - not sure if you guys have it there) but it means I can make stuff for a fraction of retail price
> 
> I've got a red and a grey Merino fabric that I'm going to make into tunic length raglan tops for the girls to wear over tights  Hopefully this weekend.




I didn't realize that Pumpkin Patch was made in New Zealand!  My girls have had several outfits from them and I really like it.  By the way, have I ever told you that I love  your country?  It is beautiful there!  I was lucky enough to go to NZ and Australia when I was in college for a month ( in January so I got to be there during summer) and I really fell in love with both countries.  Your scenery is stunning!



*Toadstool* said:


> I have an aunt that lives in Katy and she swears to me that Disney bought land there to build another disney thempark. I bet it is just a rumor huh?




Disney also bought land in Oklahoma and there was a rumor going around that last year they were going to announce that they were going to build a Disney Universe Park there (you know they have Land, World and now Universe?) but their big announcement about Oklahoma was that it was going to be featured in the Food and Wine festival .  I think they have lots of land all over the place not so much to open a new park (although that would be fantastic!!!!!) but to have distribution centers and things.  Who knows, maybe someday they will build a new one!


----------



## sweetstitches

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Thank you!  Yes, I used a pattern.  It is Butterick B4147  It is so easy!!



Thanks, Nancy


----------



## revrob

minnie2 said:


> So sorry about your colleague.  This really touches me because my dad died suddenly at 45 of a heart attack when I was 19.  18 yrs ago this past easter....



I'm so sorry!  Big hugs to you too!  



jham said:


> Here's what I've been doing while in lurkdom:
> 
> Lily's Angelina Ballerina dress, it still needs pockets out of the green polka dot, but I'm not loving it so I'm completely unmotivated to finish it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily's denim easy-fit capris:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not Lily's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I ever posted her zebra capris. It has been too cold to wear them without boots and a sweater!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been holding onto this fabric for a year now debating which pattern to use for the top.  I made a bad choice. She will need to wear it over a shirt or I will have to figure out some sort of "modesty panel" because the V is too low in the front.



Everything turned out so cute!  I bet a modesty panel either in white or in the polka dot would work really well.



Flea said:


> We have my sisters on loan  I love the wii fit but I never get a chance to have a proper turn because my girls beat me to it. Or if I'm on the balance board all of sudden my weight changes and I look down to find a cat sitting on the board with me
> My girls just like playing the wii play that comes with the consule - the riding the cow one is their favourite.
> 
> 
> I LOVE THIS - I've been trying to resist the urge to buy the pattern because our dollar is so weak it would end up costing me about $20NZD but I don't think I can resist anymore - this dress has sold me. I'll have to do some fabric culling and sell some of my stash. My friends here love it when I do as I used to get all the US fabrics so there's nothing like it in NZ - all the Michael Miller and stuff like that can sell for $30-$50 a yd in shops here when it is available - man it really bites being on the other side of the world away from all the gorgeous fabrics   the upside though is that I get beautiful Merino fabric super cheap because I live near a manufacturer so I can pick up merino from anywhere between $5 and $15 a metre - about 2.50 and $7.50 a yd roughly  Sooooo good for winter  The same place also makes fabric for Pumpkin Patch (an NZ kids clothing chain - not sure if you guys have it there) but it means I can make stuff for a fraction of retail price
> 
> I've got a red and a grey Merino fabric that I'm going to make into tunic length raglan tops for the girls to wear over tights  Hopefully this weekend.



I seriously need to get that Wii fit.  I understand there's also a game called fitness coach or something.  Anyone have that?  Is one better than the other?


Thanks so much on the compliments on the dress!  It really is a great pattern - I don't think you'd regret the purchase.  

I'm also very jealous that you can get pumpkin patch fabric!  WOW!  That would be so cool...




*Toadstool* said:


> I remember that dress. It is so gorgeous!
> I will try and see if I can go for sure or not. Anyone else want to come??? Martha Pullen teachers are awesome. You won't regret it!
> 
> 
> I have an aunt that lives in Katy and she swears to me that Disney bought land there to build another disney thempark. I bet it is just a rumor huh?
> Would be so awesome if it was true though!



Thanks for the compliment on the dress!

Let me know when you figure something out about the retreat.  I need to go register, I guess!

As far as the Disney in Katy rumor, I don't know what to think.  There was someone here that was swearing that Disney was building here and that is why they were building hotels.  UM... no.  Disney is not going to build here.  I would think that if Disney was going to build anywhere, they would make an announcement (at least to stockholders), but I could be wrong.  It would certainly be nice!  But I don't think I'm gonna hold my breath.


----------



## 3huskymom

Here's a ladybug jumper I just finished Hayleigh. She loves ladybugs and I realized the peer pressure of all  of you talking about how great CarlaC's patterns are so I took the splurge and tried this one. I modified it a bit by adding more strips since I had 8 fabrics to work with. I just made the strip narrower. I am amazed how easily it went together and looks so professional. Definitely a boost to my confidence. I hope you all like it. We'll be in Hilton Head this week so she'll get to show it off down there. 

Sorry the pic is not the greatest since I took it with my blackberry.

BTW, I am from central PA...near Hershey.


----------



## danicaw

jham said:


> Here's what I've been doing while in lurkdom:
> 
> Lily's Angelina Ballerina dress, it still needs pockets out of the green polka dot, but I'm not loving it so I'm completely unmotivated to finish it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily's denim easy-fit capris:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not Lily's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I ever posted her zebra capris. It has been too cold to wear them without boots and a sweater!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been holding onto this fabric for a year now debating which pattern to use for the top.  I made a bad choice. She will need to wear it over a shirt or I will have to figure out some sort of "modesty panel" because the V is too low in the front.



Its all wonderful! I love the hula fabric. Cute cute cute! 
The fabric in the tank outfits is great. Love all your fabric combos! Great job 



3huskymom said:


> Here's a ladybug jumper I just finished Hayleigh. She loves ladybugs and I realized the peer pressure of all  of you talking about how great CarlaC's patterns are so I took the splurge and tried this one. I modified it a bit by adding more strips since I had 8 fabrics to work with. I just made the strip narrower. I am amazed how easily it went together and looks so professional. Definitely a boost to my confidence. I hope you all like it. We'll be in Hilton Head this week so she'll get to show it off down there.
> 
> Sorry the pic is not the greatest since I took it with my blackberry.
> 
> BTW, I am from central PA...near Hershey.



Love it! 
I had just talked myself into the Simply Sweet over the Stripwork Jumper and you have me rethinking my decision 
Great job! Have a great trip!


----------



## Flea

Thanks - NZ is a lovely country - I've been lucky to see a fair bit of it as I used to be a travel agent prekids (it's only a small country but you never really appreciate whats in your own backyard)

Pattern shopping -It's only atm while the dollar is so low that I'm noticing it - its' still not a huge biggy as the good thing is it makes me think about my purchases before hand  and I can plan and save and then buy the ones I love the most (and the wrap dress is winning). DH likes it as I'm not so quick to zap the credit card haha. I have plenty of Ottobre mags to get me by in the mean time. I just love the ebooks as it's so quick and easy to print off a pattern and use it. I'm definitely going to be hunting out some good fabric shops while I'm over. The other not so good thing is it's added huge costs to our trip but we have cut back so we aren't going to Hawaii anymore. It's still costing us a small fortune to go over but I'm not looking at that. I'm looking at it as this is our dream - we've been planning for years. Next year I start studying at University to become a Teacher so this really is the only year we will have the funds to do so for 4years. I want the girls to experience disney when they are at this age where everything is so Magical 

The factory that is close by does alot of the knit fabrics for Pumpkin patch so it's been good getting them for a good price. I'm not sure if all of their stuff is made in New Zealand but I know alot is or used to be. There's a pumpkin patch factory shop close by me too next to their head office  I don't pay full price at pumpkin patch anymore. I've got awesome jeans for the girls for less than $10, lovely coats for $12 (so in your terms that is like $5 and $6) it's hit and miss though - sometimes there are lots of stuff and othertimes it's pretty slim pickings.


----------



## 2cutekidz

sahm1000 said:


> Leslie, I hope I didn't offend you, I didn't mean to.  And I didn't mean to scare/worry anyone about having a c-section either.  However the baby comes out, as long as they are healthy is what matter.  I just meant to suggest that unless she felt she needed the extra help her husband could give her, maybe let him stay at home with their daughter rather than with her at the hospital.  Sorry if I offended anyone.
> 
> .



No offense taken!  I hope my post didn't come off as I was.


----------



## jham

ibesue said:


> All so cute. I have the hula girls too and I am afraid to cut into it!


 
Don't do it! I was the same way.  It took me a year to cut into it and now what I made is not living up to my vision.  At least I have a bit more fabric! 



sweetstitches said:


> I think everything you made is really cute. The hula is my favorite. Is that the one that too low? Is it too low, or does it gap?
> 
> I think the first outfit is cute, although I understand the feeling of losing your motivation if you're not loving it. I do think pockets would perk it up. I think pockets like this would be cute:
> http://www.sews.com/patterns/bonnieblue/1031047l.gif


 
Cute pocket idea!  I like the fabrics, and the polka dot actually matches perfectly which always makes me happy, I kust didn't use a pattern and I don't like the straps or maybe the no dip for the arms in the "bodice" or something.  



sahm1000 said:


> Wow Jeanne! I love all of it! The Hula girl fabric is adorable. Is that the criss cross pattern from YCMT? I have made the girls a few dresses from that pattern and since she doesn't really "tell" you where to put the pieces so they overlap I've had to play with it a bunch.
> 
> I had the blue paisley fabric with the stripes and a pinkish coordinating fabric in my cart the other day at Hobby Lobby, I loved it! But I didn't have anything in mind at the time to make with it so I didn't end up buying it. But after seeing your outfit and Shannon's wrap dress I am rethinking it and seeing if they had enough for a wrap dress and easy fit pants. My only problem is that I need enough for all three of my girls and I'm not sure if they had enough. Hmm. I wonder if I can fit in a Hobby Lobby trip tomorrow between swim lessons, soccer and a b-day party?


 
No, it wasn't the criss cross pattern, but that was on of the ones I was debating using.  I just didn't find a ribbon I liked to match.  At least that pattern doesn't need a modesty panel! 



3huskymom said:


> Here's a ladybug jumper I just finished Hayleigh. She loves ladybugs and I realized the peer pressure of all of you talking about how great CarlaC's patterns are so I took the splurge and tried this one. I modified it a bit by adding more strips since I had 8 fabrics to work with. I just made the strip narrower. I am amazed how easily it went together and looks so professional. Definitely a boost to my confidence. I hope you all like it. We'll be in Hilton Head this week so she'll get to show it off down there.
> 
> Sorry the pic is not the greatest since I took it with my blackberry.
> 
> BTW, I am from central PA...near Hershey.


 

That is darling!  The stripwork jumper is one of my favorite patterns of all time!


----------



## sweetstitches

3huskymom said:


> Here's a ladybug jumper I just finished Hayleigh. She loves ladybugs and I realized the peer pressure of all  of you talking about how great CarlaC's patterns are so I took the splurge and tried this one. I modified it a bit by adding more strips since I had 8 fabrics to work with. I just made the strip narrower. I am amazed how easily it went together and looks so professional. Definitely a boost to my confidence. I hope you all like it. We'll be in Hilton Head this week so she'll get to show it off down there.
> 
> Sorry the pic is not the greatest since I took it with my blackberry.
> 
> BTW, I am from central PA...near Hershey.




That is a super cute dress!  I love your fabric choices.





jham said:


> Don't do it! I was the same way.  It took me a year to cut into it and now what I made is not living up to my vision.  At least I have a bit more fabric!
> 
> 
> 
> Cute pocket idea!  I like the fabrics, and the polka dot actually matches perfectly which always makes me happy, I kust didn't use a pattern and I don't like the straps or maybe the no dip for the arms in the "bodice" or something.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it wasn't the criss cross pattern, but that was on of the ones I was debating using.  I just didn't find a ribbon I liked to match.  At least that pattern doesn't need a modesty panel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is darling!  The stripwork jumper is one of my favorite patterns of all time!




Ok, that's funny.  The straps is what I really liked about the top.  Since they were wider and angled, they gave it a totally different look than you usually see with straps.


----------



## karamat

Piper said:


> Just a request for prayers today.  One of my former students passed away on Apr. 6th--he was 7 years old.  His mother is having a very difficult time and the funeral is this morning.  He had severe asthma.  His mother gave him a breathing treatment at 2:30 a.m., set her alarm for 5:30 and he was gone when she woke up....his heart gave out from all the strain of attacks through the years.
> 
> He was one of the most caring and considerate children I have taught.  Those of us who worked with him have been given 2 hours off to go to his funeral and it will be so difficult to  be calm and cheerful for the rest of the day (as it has for the last 11 days!)
> 
> Because of medical expenses, the family has very little money.  I am so proud of our staff--people have contributed just over $2,000 to help pay for his funeral
> 
> Pray for his family please.


Oh this just breaks my heart!!  My mom and I have asthma and I was so hoping DD wouldn't develop it.  Her Dr. hasn't officially diagnosed it (DD is only 15 months), but every visit (especially the sick baby visits like earlier this week) the Dr. tells me she thinks DD will have it.  At least DD has become very good at sitting through her breathing treatments!  That's when we sit and watch cartoons together.




sweetstitches said:


> Thanks for saying that about Katy.  I'm excited, but pretty nervous too--mostly because my oldest has special needs, and it's going to be a tough transition for him.
> 
> 
> So where are you in Houston now?  We lived in  Clear Lake from 92-96, and are probably moving back this summer (probably to Katy as Mark will be working in the energy corridor on the west side.)
> 
> A quilter's retreat in Lake Conroe--yeah, something to look forward to!


I'm on the far SW side - Sugar Land.  Actually we're in an unincorporated area right now, but Sugar Land is supposed to take us in by the end of the year.  Katy is just up the Hwy (Hwy 99) from me.  



*Toadstool* said:


> That is so sad.
> Makes me really upset because my DH has asthma really bad, and won't go to the doctor for it. He is using his inhaler ALOT. I think someone told me you aren't supposed to use it more than 3 times a day without being on other medication. He uses it way more than that. This is the second story I have heard this week about someone dying after and asthma attack. I feel sorry for DH when he gets home from offshore. I'm probably not going to be able to control myself and try to force him into going to the doctor.. yet again..


I used to think I was fine with just my rescue inhaler.  You know what convinced to be get onto preventive meds???  My Dr. told me that if I was using more than 1 rescue inhaler a year, the meds could actually be doing additional damage to my lungs. 



Piper said:


> I am a Texan, too.  I live on the far southwest side--close to Katy.  It is a good school district.  Just be sure to take all your documentation and meet with the administration of the school before he starts to get everything in place.


I knew you were in Houston, but didn't know you were on the SW side.  Bet we shop at some of the same fabric stores...


----------



## sweetstitches

karamat said:


> I'm on the far SW side - Sugar Land.  Actually we're in an unincorporated area right now, but Sugar Land is supposed to take us in by the end of the year.  Katy is just up the Hwy (Hwy 99) from me.




That's cool--another new "imaginary" friend nearby.  The idea that I might actually have some friends to get together with when we move, makes me a lot less nervous about moving.

We've moved 6 times, but have been in the same area now for over 13 years, so this is going to be a big change.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

For all of you that thought a retreat would be fun....I was looking at places in several states...And found this really neat place in Wisconsin, close to Eau Claire &  only a 90 min drive from Minneapolis.

It has can accomodate 20 for crafting and overnight and is reasonably priced. 

$63 per person for a 4 day mid-week retreat
$39.95 per person/night Friday & Saturday or
$20.45 per person/night Sunday-Thursday

The place looks beautiful, and very relaxing. The craft room is great, and is outfitted for sewers or scrapbookers~for the Cricut Queen and her court. 

Eau Claire has several fabric & Craft stores including Mill End Textiles which I have heard from a few people is awesome. 
the twin cities are only 90 mins away and the possibilites are endless there. Plus it's a great city to fly into if anyone needed or wanted to. The drive from Milwaukee or Chicago area wouldn't be bad either!

 I even thought this would be a great opportunity to do a Big Give togther, if possible.  And maybe some of the resident pros may come and spread there plethera of knowledge and give us newbies (like me) a lesson or two us!  I had some other ideas in my crazy little head, but those are for another day! 

Here are the links to the retreat house and Mill End textiles:
http://http://www.bridgecreekcottage.com/reservations.html
http://millendtextiles.com/index.asp

Just let me know what you all are thinking. I would love to make this a reality. Especially after the year I have had with nursing school, I could use some relaxing, sewing girly & gentlemen, ME time! 

I


----------



## karamat

sweetstitches said:


> That's cool--another new "imaginary" friend nearby.  The idea that I might actually have some friends to get together with when we move, makes me a lot less nervous about moving.
> 
> We've moved 6 times, but have been in the same area now for over 13 years, so this is going to be a big change.



Give me a holler when y'all are here and settled and I'll give you a run-down on the area's best fabric shops!


----------



## jessesgirl

I tried to quote someone but it will not let me post ? I dont know what happened... 

first I love the outfits made for Crystal Palace. I so want to learn to applique like that !

RevRob I live about an hour and a half west of you on I20, My inlaws live in Gladewater so we visit there often especially in the summer! 

Still praying for those that need it !


----------



## PrincessKell

3huskymom said:


> Here's a ladybug jumper I just finished Hayleigh. She loves ladybugs and I realized the peer pressure of all  of you talking about how great CarlaC's patterns are so I took the splurge and tried this one. I modified it a bit by adding more strips since I had 8 fabrics to work with. I just made the strip narrower. I am amazed how easily it went together and looks so professional. Definitely a boost to my confidence. I hope you all like it. We'll be in Hilton Head this week so she'll get to show it off down there.
> 
> Sorry the pic is not the greatest since I took it with my blackberry.
> 
> BTW, I am from central PA...near Hershey.



What a great first pick! I love that lady bug dress. The Stripwork dresses and skirts are my favorite to make. You did awesome. Those are so great to make because you can adjust them so easily and they still come out looking great!


----------



## PrincessKell

Finally found the memory chip that I took my big give crayon roll ups with. IT was in Georgia's camera! Go figure. haha  Here they are. I didn't get a great picture I was in a hurry. but there is them not rolled up and then the box that I sent full of vacation *loot*!  There are 16 slots for crayons and an extra spot for a mini notepad. I put a little notepad in each roll up as well.


----------



## minnie2

jham said:


> Here's what I've been doing while in lurkdom:
> 
> Lily's Angelina Ballerina dress, it still needs pockets out of the green polka dot, but I'm not loving it so I'm completely unmotivated to finish it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily's denim easy-fit capris:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not Lily's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I ever posted her zebra capris. It has been too cold to wear them without boots and a sweater!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been holding onto this fabric for a year now debating which pattern to use for the top.  I made a bad choice. She will need to wear it over a shirt or I will have to figure out some sort of "modesty panel" because the V is too low in the front.


I love everything!!!!!  The Hula is my favorite though!!!!!!  I think the modesty panel would be cute with the Hula material.  

 I have that Zebra material and I have been trying to think of an outfit for a few weeks now for Nikki and I keep coming up with different tops but I can't think of the right bottom.   Do I do a skirt, a skort, capri's I am so undecided!  I am afraid it will be too little girl for her at 9.  I have this pink materiel I want to use with it and I was toying with that wrap top or the square neck top ( I forgot the name but the tunic boho type one.  then I go to the other extreme and say maybe the tween capri and halter top or the Criss cross halter but then I am not sure about the pants.  do I do them the Zebra print with pink trim?  All Zebra?  Pink with Zebra trim?  UGh Can you tell i can't decide!  I saw Hannah Montana with some crazy Zebra print on so I know she would wear it of course because of HM!  



3huskymom said:


> Here's a ladybug jumper I just finished Hayleigh. She loves ladybugs and I realized the peer pressure of all  of you talking about how great CarlaC's patterns are so I took the splurge and tried this one. I modified it a bit by adding more strips since I had 8 fabrics to work with. I just made the strip narrower. I am amazed how easily it went together and looks so professional. Definitely a boost to my confidence. I hope you all like it. We'll be in Hilton Head this week so she'll get to show it off down there.
> 
> Sorry the pic is not the greatest since I took it with my blackberry.
> 
> BTW, I am from central PA...near Hershey.


Great job!  I saw that fabric at Walmart and I loved it!




mom2prettyprincess said:


> For all of you that thought a retreat would be fun....I was looking at places in several states...And found this really neat place in Wisconsin, close to Eau Claire &  only a 90 min drive from Minneapolis.
> 
> It has can accomodate 20 for crafting and overnight and is reasonably priced.
> 
> $63 per person for a 4 day mid-week retreat
> $39.95 per person/night Friday & Saturday or
> $20.45 per person/night Sunday-Thursday
> 
> The place looks beautiful, and very relaxing. The craft room is great, and is outfitted for sewers or scrapbookers~for the Cricut Queen and her court.
> 
> Eau Claire has several fabric & Craft stores including Mill End Textiles which I have heard from a few people is awesome.
> the twin cities are only 90 mins away and the possibilites are endless there. Plus it's a great city to fly into if anyone needed or wanted to. The drive from Milwaukee or Chicago area wouldn't be bad either!
> 
> I even thought this would be a great opportunity to do a Big Give togther, if possible.  And maybe some of the resident pros may come and spread there plethera of knowledge and give us newbies (like me) a lesson or two us!  I had some other ideas in my crazy little head, but those are for another day!
> 
> Here are the links to the retreat house and Mill End textiles:
> http://http://www.bridgecreekcottage.com/reservations.html
> http://millendtextiles.com/index.asp
> 
> Just let me know what you all are thinking. I would love to make this a reality. Especially after the year I have had with nursing school, I could use some relaxing, sewing girly & gentlemen, ME time!
> 
> I


hum if it is close to e in WI maybe...  George would never go for it though



PrincessKell said:


> Finally found the memory chip that I took my big give crayon roll ups with. IT was in Georgia's camera! Go figure. haha  Here they are. I didn't get a great picture I was in a hurry. but there is them not rolled up and then the box that I sent full of vacation *loot*!  There are 16 slots for crayons and an extra spot for a mini notepad. I put a little notepad in each roll up as well.


I bet they will love it!


----------



## Piper

*Toadstool* said:


> I have an aunt that lives in Katy and she swears to me that Disney bought land there to build another disney thempark. I bet it is just a rumor huh?
> Would be so awesome if it was true though!


 
I hadn't heard that one, but it would be a great place to build one!!!  Lots of land and really close to a huge urban area.


----------



## PrincessKell

ICK! Ok so I am sitting here thinking of what I want to sew today.  I can't sleep so I am up super early and there have been FOUR count them FOUR  spiders land on my desk! My room mate left the screen door open! NICE.... Ok back to your morning coffee!


----------



## jessica52877

revrob said:


> As far as the Disney in Katy rumor, I don't know what to think.  There was someone here that was swearing that Disney was building here and that is why they were building hotels.  UM... no.  Disney is not going to build here.  I would think that if Disney was going to build anywhere, they would make an announcement (at least to stockholders), but I could be wrong.  It would certainly be nice!  But I don't think I'm gonna hold my breath.



It was rumored years ago that Disney was building a place in VA called Disney's America. It got scrapped at some point but was actually on the drawing board. Usually you can google it and find a couple of articles.



3huskymom said:


> Here's a ladybug jumper I just finished Hayleigh. She loves ladybugs and I realized the peer pressure of all  of you talking about how great CarlaC's patterns are so I took the splurge and tried this one. I modified it a bit by adding more strips since I had 8 fabrics to work with. I just made the strip narrower. I am amazed how easily it went together and looks so professional. Definitely a boost to my confidence. I hope you all like it. We'll be in Hilton Head this week so she'll get to show it off down there.
> 
> Sorry the pic is not the greatest since I took it with my blackberry.
> 
> BTW, I am from central PA...near Hershey.



Super cute! Have fun in Hilton Head.



mom2prettyprincess said:


> For all of you that thought a retreat would be fun....I was looking at places in several states...And found this really neat place in Wisconsin, close to Eau Claire &  only a 90 min drive from Minneapolis.
> 
> It has can accomodate 20 for crafting and overnight and is reasonably priced.
> 
> $63 per person for a 4 day mid-week retreat
> $39.95 per person/night Friday & Saturday or
> $20.45 per person/night Sunday-Thursday
> 
> The place looks beautiful, and very relaxing. The craft room is great, and is outfitted for sewers or scrapbookers~for the Cricut Queen and her court.
> 
> Eau Claire has several fabric & Craft stores including Mill End Textiles which I have heard from a few people is awesome.
> the twin cities are only 90 mins away and the possibilites are endless there. Plus it's a great city to fly into if anyone needed or wanted to. The drive from Milwaukee or Chicago area wouldn't be bad either!
> 
> I even thought this would be a great opportunity to do a Big Give togther, if possible.  And maybe some of the resident pros may come and spread there plethera of knowledge and give us newbies (like me) a lesson or two us!  I had some other ideas in my crazy little head, but those are for another day!
> 
> Here are the links to the retreat house and Mill End textiles:
> http://http://www.bridgecreekcottage.com/reservations.html
> http://millendtextiles.com/index.asp
> 
> Just let me know what you all are thinking. I would love to make this a reality. Especially after the year I have had with nursing school, I could use some relaxing, sewing girly & gentlemen, ME time!
> 
> I



This looks nice and what a fun idea. But I would never be able to make it. Mainly because anywhere I go, Dallas must go. I so wish DH had a "normal" job sometimes.


----------



## pixeegrl

EnchantedPrincess said:


> I finally finish my dd's and ds's outfit for Crystal Palace.  I think i really like how it turned out...
> 
> Here's dd outfit - sorry, my model is in school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piglet


Your outfits are just adorable and your applique is amazing! I really hope you are doing better soon....you can work through it!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

WyomingMom said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I've lurked on this thread since last June and finally decided to post.  You all inspired me to try my hand at sewing before our trip to WDW last July.  I made a few things for the trip, some of which fell apart!  Since then, I've become kind of an addict!  I'm slowly getting better thanks to CarlaC's wonderful patterns!  I work full-time as an RN so my sewing time is kind of limited but I get a few things done here and there.
> 
> You are all so amazing, I wish I had a fraction of the talent that I see on these boards!



Hi and 

Where are you from in Wyoming?  Did you love the snow the past week?  I am so ready for this week and warmer weather.  Welcome and if you need help just ask us, we are a friendly bunch.


----------



## Jajone

mom2prettyprincess said:


> For all of you that thought a retreat would be fun....I was looking at places in several states...And found this really neat place in Wisconsin, close to Eau Claire &  only a 90 min drive from Minneapolis.
> 
> It has can accomodate 20 for crafting and overnight and is reasonably priced.
> 
> $63 per person for a 4 day mid-week retreat
> $39.95 per person/night Friday & Saturday or
> $20.45 per person/night Sunday-Thursday
> 
> The place looks beautiful, and very relaxing. The craft room is great, and is outfitted for sewers or scrapbookers~for the Cricut Queen and her court.
> 
> Eau Claire has several fabric & Craft stores including Mill End Textiles which I have heard from a few people is awesome.
> the twin cities are only 90 mins away and the possibilites are endless there. Plus it's a great city to fly into if anyone needed or wanted to. The drive from Milwaukee or Chicago area wouldn't be bad either!
> 
> I even thought this would be a great opportunity to do a Big Give togther, if possible.  And maybe some of the resident pros may come and spread there plethera of knowledge and give us newbies (like me) a lesson or two us!  I had some other ideas in my crazy little head, but those are for another day!
> 
> Here are the links to the retreat house and Mill End textiles:
> http://http://www.bridgecreekcottage.com/reservations.html
> http://millendtextiles.com/index.asp
> 
> Just let me know what you all are thinking. I would love to make this a reality. Especially after the year I have had with nursing school, I could use some relaxing, sewing girly & gentlemen, ME time!
> 
> I


That is awesome, it's within 4 hours of me!


----------



## 2cutekidz

mom2prettyprincess said:


> For all of you that thought a retreat would be fun....I was looking at places in several states...And found this really neat place in Wisconsin, close to Eau Claire &  only a 90 min drive from Minneapolis.
> 
> It has can accomodate 20 for crafting and overnight and is reasonably priced.
> 
> $63 per person for a 4 day mid-week retreat
> $39.95 per person/night Friday & Saturday or
> $20.45 per person/night Sunday-Thursday
> 
> The place looks beautiful, and very relaxing. The craft room is great, and is outfitted for sewers or scrapbookers~for the Cricut Queen and her court.
> 
> Eau Claire has several fabric & Craft stores including Mill End Textiles which I have heard from a few people is awesome.
> the twin cities are only 90 mins away and the possibilites are endless there. Plus it's a great city to fly into if anyone needed or wanted to. The drive from Milwaukee or Chicago area wouldn't be bad either!
> 
> I even thought this would be a great opportunity to do a Big Give togther, if possible.  And maybe some of the resident pros may come and spread there plethera of knowledge and give us newbies (like me) a lesson or two us!  I had some other ideas in my crazy little head, but those are for another day!
> 
> Here are the links to the retreat house and Mill End textiles:
> http://http://www.bridgecreekcottage.com/reservations.html
> http://millendtextiles.com/index.asp
> 
> Just let me know what you all are thinking. I would love to make this a reality. Especially after the year I have had with nursing school, I could use some relaxing, sewing girly & gentlemen, ME time!
> 
> I



I'd love to do something like this.  Of course, this retreat is almost 10 hours away, so driving for me is out, and I can't imagine flying with my sewing machine!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Good Morning friends,

DH took off at 7 am and won't be back until 7 or 8 tonite.  He went to see his son at a track meet.  I am happy he is so supportive.  I am home with Hunter all day and the weather is going to clear and we can go outside

Yesterday I drove 12 hours RT, with lunch and some shopping.  I got a new to us car!  I bought a Pacifica and will upload pictures after I get it cleaned.

Best of all, I had saved for a long time and paid cash.   Thanks to listening to Dave Ramsey, I own a car in full.


----------



## 2cutekidz

MinnieVanMom said:


> Good Morning friends,
> 
> DH took off at 7 am and won't be back until 7 or 8 tonite.  He went to see his son at a track meet.  I am happy he is so supportive.  I am home with Hunter all day and the weather is going to clear and we can go outside
> 
> Yesterday I drove 12 hours RT, with lunch and some shopping.  I got a new to us car!  I bought a Pacifica and will upload pictures after I get it cleaned.
> 
> Best of all, I had saved for a long time and paid cash.   Thanks to listening to Dave Ramsey, I own a car in full.




Congrats!!  We just got a (new to us  ) Pacifica in October - I love it!!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

minnie2 said:


> hum if it is close to e in WI maybe...  George would never go for it though



Where are you in Wisconsin? I used to live in Oshkosh & Stevens Point, I sure do miss it!



jessica52877 said:


> This looks nice and what a fun idea. But I would never be able to make it. Mainly because anywhere I go, Dallas must go. I so wish DH had a "normal" job sometimes.



Yeah, I feel like Emma goes everywhere with me to, especially since DBF works nights. 8pm-8am.



Jajone said:


> That is awesome, it's within 4 hours of me!



And again, where are you in Wisconsin?



2cutekidz said:


> I'd love to do something like this.  Of course, this retreat is almost 10 hours away, so driving for me is out, and I can't imagine flying with my sewing machine!



I thought about flying with sewing machines also...can we think of someway to get you there?  Where are you again?

I got the solution...I will send the DBF on a trip starting the week b4 picking up sewing machines all over the country...I will rent him a U-haul and he can just pick them all up and deliver them again after...He will be so excited!!!!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

MinnieVanMom said:


> Good Morning friends,
> 
> DH took off at 7 am and won't be back until 7 or 8 tonite.  He went to see his son at a track meet.  I am happy he is so supportive.  I am home with Hunter all day and the weather is going to clear and we can go outside
> 
> Yesterday I drove 12 hours RT, with lunch and some shopping.  I got a new to us car!  I bought a Pacifica and will upload pictures after I get it cleaned.
> 
> Best of all, I had saved for a long time and paid cash.   Thanks to listening to Dave Ramsey, I own a car in full.



I want a Pacifica to....hmmm maybe when I get a full-time job!


----------



## minnie2

Jajone said:


> That is awesome, it's within 4 hours of me!


Where about are you?



MinnieVanMom said:


> Good Morning friends,
> 
> DH took off at 7 am and won't be back until 7 or 8 tonite.  He went to see his son at a track meet.  I am happy he is so supportive.  I am home with Hunter all day and the weather is going to clear and we can go outside
> 
> Yesterday I drove 12 hours RT, with lunch and some shopping.  I got a new to us car!  I bought a Pacifica and will upload pictures after I get it cleaned.
> 
> Best of all, I had saved for a long time and paid cash.   Thanks to listening to Dave Ramsey, I own a car in full.


Congratulations on the new car!  
DH and I were just saying a little over a yr and we own ours outright!    Problem is I get an itch for a new car once the old is paid off!  e have a Pathfinder and I still want my volvo!!!!


----------



## twob4him

HeatherSue said:


> The UPS guy just showed up with my "Unofficial Guide to Disneyland 2009".  I pulled it out of the package and had to laugh!  It's about 1/3 of the size of  my Disney World one! No wonder it was a little bit cheaper!  I guess there just isn't as much to talk about at Disneyland!
> 
> I can't wait to read it, though!!!
> 
> 
> I'm also baking cakes for my mom and dad's 45th anniversary tomorrow!
> 
> Yes, FORTY-FIVE years!!!
> 
> We're having a little party with our family over at their house tomorrow.  I'm bringing cake and cheesy potatoes. Yummm....


Heather...I haven't commented on the fact that you are officially going to Disneyland!!!! That is so cool! I know you all will have a good time and it's exciting that other dissers will be there with you and the "in laws"!  Have a wonderful trip and we want to see the customs....are you making any new ones???

[Q





> UOTE=*Toadstool*;31388960]That is so sad.
> Makes me really upset because my DH has asthma really bad, and won't go to the doctor for it. He is using his inhaler ALOT. I think someone told me you aren't supposed to use it more than 3 times a day without being on other medication. He uses it way more than that. This is the second story I have heard this week about someone dying after and asthma attack. I feel sorry for DH when he gets home from offshore. I'm probably not going to be able to control myself and try to force him into going to the doctor.. yet again..


I am on Advair....the best stuff ever!  

...


> Marth Pullen has a sewing retreat type of thing in Arlington every year. I was thinking about going. I think it is close to Dallas. I was going to go to the more expensive School of Art and Fashion, but I gave up my serger for it. That one is in Alabama though.
> Here is a link. http://www.marthassewingmarket.com/
> Anyone interested???


[/QUOTE]
Sound like a wonderful retreat and place! I can't go (went to Disney and I am saving up for the embroidery machine....I love the fact that you can all go get fabric together! Maybe if you call ahead they will give you all a little bit of a discount or something! Have a great time if  you go!



EnchantedPrincess said:


> I finally finish my dd's and ds's outfit for Crystal Palace.  I think i really like how it turned out...
> 
> Here's dd outfit - sorry, my model is in school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piglet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tigger shirt and shorts for ds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't normally ask for prayer, but this has been a really depressing week and I am just really upset and angry at myself.   I had my annual well woman visit this week and my blood pressure was really high (but when they took it again, it was borderline) and they also drew blood and the results were not good...my cholesterol level is extremely high...so my ob has asked that I talk to my primary doctor about treatments.   I am just really upset at myself because I feel like it my fault that I haven't been taking care of myself and my health.   I really don't want to be put on medication, and would like the chance to do it by losing weight, exercising, and diet but I am just not sure what my primary doctor think about that especially since my numbers are really high.  I am even more angry at myself because dh and I recently felt that our family isn't complete and we have agreed to try for baby #3....I mean..WHAT AM I THINKING???  My ob-gyn feels that it is absolutely fine for me to get pregnant, but we have to get everything under control.  The last few days, I just can't help but think that I am not going to be around to watch my kids grow up..I am going to die of heart disease or a heart attack and that I have totally wreck my health by not doing anything about it sooner.   I am 38 and I shouldn't be feeling this way!   Sorry..this is totally OT!
> 
> Thanks for looking and listening.


I absolutely love the Pooh appliques and both outfits are just so adorable. I have it in my plans to make tees for all 7 of us with a different pooh character to wear to our CP lunch! Your work came out great! Did you do that all by hand???? 

You would be surprised how much diet and exercise work! I have high cholesterol and probably need to take meds for it....I inherited it! Don't get too down on yourself about it....Maybe give yourself 6 months of diet and exercise and see how you do...set short goals then you can get busy on baby-making version 3.0!!! Sounds like fun 



jmrdavis99 said:


> I know this has been discussed before, so please forgive me.
> 
> I currently have the Brother SE-270D, which I haven't had any problems with and really enjoy.  I'm looking at upgrading to the Brother Innov-is 1500D for the larger embroidery area & the long neck for quilting purposes.  Does anyone have a 1500D that you like/dislike?


I am really seriously looking into getting an embroidery machine! I know Brother and Baby-lock are VERY similiar...I've heard they come out of the same manufacturing plant or something. Have you taken a look at the Ellure Plus? Its about $1200 but you won't ever need another machine unless you go into the business and have to buy a huge machine.  I am hoping to get together a group of us and go in together and maybe get a discount. Let me know if you are interested. Here's the website:  http://www.babylock.com/embroidery/ellure-plus/



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I'm so happy, we are taking DD to Mystic Aquarium tomorrow, so today I made an A-Line top for her, one side has big tropical fish and the other side has cupcakes (to wear on her B-day on tuesday) Im sure I will be sore and swollen like a blowfish by the end of the day, but she is SOOO excited about going, she has been pretending ot be a fish, crab and seal all day today.
> 
> Ill be sure to post some photos of our visit with her new aline.


I've been there a couple of times! I chaperoned a three-day field trip from NJ to MA and we always stopped there for a few hours. I love the huge white baluga whale!  Luckily its not a huge place so hopefully you can sit and rest a bit! Have fun! Post pics!

***********************************************
I know I haven't had a chance to post much....I've had company and cleaning and school work and sewing. I wanted to say to So Happy Stacey that I am sorry she's been so busy...I am sure she has my schedule x 2!!!! And congrats to the young man who got a full scholarship! Oh and prayers for everyone...I do think and pray for all of you and the Wish families all day...I may not post about it but I do 
And to all the new posters....WELCOME!!! I love everything you have posted...Jammy I love that Angelina....and I think a dotted panel would look cute with that v-neck...I love the colors! And I am still missing so much! I am off to sew...I have two Wish outfits to do! Love you all!


----------



## Jajone

I'm in Green Bay, WI


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

Jajone said:


> I'm in Green Bay, WI



My most favorite place in the world to be on Sunday's gameday is Holmgren Way...The schedule came out this week and I already have my weekends planned I am coming up...That is if I haven't already moved back to WI...There is nothing like the atmosphere of tailgating on gameday. To me it's like heaven.....And I love the Packers...if that isn't already evident!!!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

2cutekidz said:


> Congrats!!  We just got a (new to us  ) Pacifica in October - I love it!!




It is already scheduled to go to the body shop for the dent.  It is not big but I don't want it to rust and cause more problems.  

I love it for my family and the price was right.  I had the cash saved but was going for a more luxury vehicle.  This one is perfect and didn't cost as much.


It didn't come with a manual so do you how to start the DVD player from the drivers seat?


----------



## revrob

twob4him said:


> I am really seriously looking into getting an embroidery machine! I know Brother and Baby-lock are VERY similiar...I've heard they come out of the same manufacturing plant or something. Have you taken a look at the Ellure Plus? Its about $1200 but you won't ever need another machine unless you go into the business and have to buy a huge machine.  I am hoping to get together a group of us and go in together and maybe get a discount. Let me know if you are interested. Here's the website:  http://www.babylock.com/embroidery/ellure-plus/





My best advice about an embroidery machine - buy the biggest hoop that you can afford!  Hoop envy sets in reallllly fast!  It seems that it doesn't matter what size hoop you have, you always want a bigger hoop.  I have a 5x7 hoop and I love my machine.  BUT I always wish I could go bigger.  There are ways around that, but it would be nice to not have to figure all of that out.


----------



## revrob

And check out my first ticker!  I'm down to single digits!  WOO HOO!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

minnie2 said:


> Where about are you?
> 
> 
> Congratulations on the new car!
> DH and I were just saying a little over a yr and we own ours outright!    Problem is I get an itch for a new car once the old is paid off!  e have a Pathfinder and I still want my volvo!!!!



That was what I wanted too!  But this was about 9K less for the same year and it has a DVD player for DS.


----------



## 2cutekidz

MinnieVanMom said:


> It is already scheduled to go to the body shop for the dent.  It is not big but I don't want it to rust and cause more problems.
> 
> I love it for my family and the price was right.  I had the cash saved but was going for a more luxury vehicle.  This one is perfect and didn't cost as much.
> 
> 
> It didn't come with a manual so do you how to start the DVD player from the drivers seat?



LOL!  Nope, no idea.  We don't have the DVD player in ours.  I don't think my kids would ever want to turn it off if we had gotten it!


----------



## bear_mom

revrob said:


> And check out my first ticker!  I'm down to single digits!  WOO HOO!



7 days from now we should close to landing in Orlando, then off to the MK and Chef Mickey's for dinner 

Emily


----------



## Jennia

3huskymom said:


> Here's a ladybug jumper I just finished Hayleigh. She loves ladybugs and I realized the peer pressure of all  of you talking about how great CarlaC's patterns are so I took the splurge and tried this one. I modified it a bit by adding more strips since I had 8 fabrics to work with. I just made the strip narrower. I am amazed how easily it went together and looks so professional. Definitely a boost to my confidence. I hope you all like it. We'll be in Hilton Head this week so she'll get to show it off down there.
> 
> Sorry the pic is not the greatest since I took it with my blackberry.
> 
> BTW, I am from central PA...near Hershey.



Super cute! 



Flea said:


> Thanks - NZ is a lovely country - I've been lucky to see a fair bit of it as I used to be a travel agent prekids (it's only a small country but you never really appreciate whats in your own backyard)
> 
> Pattern shopping -It's only atm while the dollar is so low that I'm noticing it - its' still not a huge biggy as the good thing is it makes me think about my purchases before hand  and I can plan and save and then buy the ones I love the most (and the wrap dress is winning). DH likes it as I'm not so quick to zap the credit card haha. I have plenty of Ottobre mags to get me by in the mean time. I just love the ebooks as it's so quick and easy to print off a pattern and use it. I'm definitely going to be hunting out some good fabric shops while I'm over. The other not so good thing is it's added huge costs to our trip but we have cut back so we aren't going to Hawaii anymore. It's still costing us a small fortune to go over but I'm not looking at that. I'm looking at it as this is our dream - we've been planning for years. Next year I start studying at University to become a Teacher so this really is the only year we will have the funds to do so for 4years. I want the girls to experience disney when they are at this age where everything is so Magical
> 
> The factory that is close by does alot of the knit fabrics for Pumpkin patch so it's been good getting them for a good price. I'm not sure if all of their stuff is made in New Zealand but I know alot is or used to be. There's a pumpkin patch factory shop close by me too next to their head office  I don't pay full price at pumpkin patch anymore. I've got awesome jeans for the girls for less than $10, lovely coats for $12 (so in your terms that is like $5 and $6) it's hit and miss though - sometimes there are lots of stuff and othertimes it's pretty slim pickings.




That's pretty neat, I love that store! Every once in a while we get 20% off coupons, so I'll take my coupon in and load up from the sales racks. They had all their Valentine's day themed clothing on major discount like a week before the actual holiday, so I was able to get Violet cute outfits for her playdate and the day itself that way. =) 

We're getting ready to go out today and look for a new car for me. I'm thinking that I want a crossover, like the new Toyota Venza or something similar, but we'll see.


----------



## twob4him

revrob said:


> My best advice about an embroidery machine - buy the biggest hoop that you can afford!  Hoop envy sets in reallllly fast!  It seems that it doesn't matter what size hoop you have, you always want a bigger hoop.  I have a 5x7 hoop and I love my machine.  BUT I always wish I could go bigger.  There are ways around that, but it would be nice to not have to figure all of that out.



Shannon it comes with a 5x7 and a 5x12 and you can get the smaller hoops if you want. I hope that's big enough....otherwise I will just have to hand piece the darn applique   

There is a house behind us which used to be a rental but now no one has lived in it for 5 or 6 years. Anyways, they mow the law and that's about it. The have a tree that hangs over our garage and DH wants to "trim" it...meaning take it down so it doesn't fall on our garage during a storm. Well, estimates have come in at $800 + so I said, let the owner of the tree take it down and use that money for my new machine...hint, hint, hint.  I am so annoying when I really want something.... I am starting to annoy myself


----------



## twob4him

bear_mom said:


> 7 days from now we should close to landing in Orlando, then off to the MK and Chef Mickey's for dinner
> 
> Emily



Have a wonderful trip! Tell Mickey I said Hi!


----------



## Liltx

Hi ladies!

I don't sew but MIL does.  I cut the patterns each year and she sews.  I found the cuttest cotton dresses on etsy (way too pricey though)  and would like to make something similar.  I was wondering if anyone had a suggestion on the pattern to use.

If you put this into the search you will find it

YOU CHOOSE ONE Princess Gown Dress Sundress Halter Disney You choose one Cinderella Belle Sleeping Beauty Aurora Snow White Boutique Custom Handmade Team EtsyKids 

Thanks!
Monica


----------



## revrob

twob4him said:


> Shannon it comes with a 5x7 and a 5x12 and you can get the smaller hoops if you want. I hope that's big enough....otherwise I will just have to hand piece the darn applique
> 
> There is a house behind us which used to be a rental but now no one has lived in it for 5 or 6 years. Anyways, they mow the law and that's about it. The have a tree that hangs over our garage and DH wants to "trim" it...meaning take it down so it doesn't fall on our garage during a storm. Well, estimates have come in at $800 + so I said, let the owner of the tree take it down and use that money for my new machine...hint, hint, hint.  I am so annoying when I really want something.... I am starting to annoy myself




5x12 is pretty good!  And if it helps your cause at all, I agree, I think you should let the owner take down the tree and spend the money on the new machine!


----------



## revrob

Liltx said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I don't sew but MIL does.  I cut the patterns each year and she sews.  I found the cuttest cotton dresses on etsy (way too pricey though)  and would like to make something similar.  I was wondering if anyone had a suggestion on the pattern to use.
> 
> If you put this into the search you will find it
> 
> YOU CHOOSE ONE Princess Gown Dress Sundress Halter Disney You choose one Cinderella Belle Sleeping Beauty Aurora Snow White Boutique Custom Handmade Team EtsyKids
> 
> Thanks!
> Monica



A few things about the specific dresses that you mentioned:

1.  The price is really pretty good for the amount of work that goes into making a dress and considering all of the little extras on these dresses.
This specific designer is pretty well known and has been around for a while so her work is great!  To own one of her creations for this price is not a bad deal at all.

2.  Similar creations to these could be created with the Simply Sweet pattern by Carla C.  Of course, they're not going to be exact, it is going to be the basic outline of the design, you'll have to add the details that will make each princess unique.

EDITED TO ADD - 

Upon further inspection, it appears that this is not going to be the Simply Sweet exactly because the back appears that it is elasticized.  It looks like it is going to be a straight bodice rather than having an arm cut out, and the back will have at least a row of elastic, maybe several.

HTH!


----------



## twob4him

Liltx said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I don't sew but MIL does.  I cut the patterns each year and she sews.  I found the cuttest cotton dresses on etsy (way too pricey though)  and would like to make something similar.  I was wondering if anyone had a suggestion on the pattern to use.
> 
> If you put this into the search you will find it
> 
> YOU CHOOSE ONE Princess Gown Dress Sundress Halter Disney You choose one Cinderella Belle Sleeping Beauty Aurora Snow White Boutique Custom Handmade Team EtsyKids
> 
> Thanks!
> Monica


Cute dresses! I would recommend Carla's Simply Sweet...you can get it here: http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/Simply-Sweet-Tops-and-Dresses.htm

The pattern is very adjustable and once your MIL sews with Carla's patterns, she may never go back!  Don't forget to post your finished dress so we can see it!


----------



## ibesue

Good morning everyone.  Happy Saturday!!!  So today is my wedding anniversary.  DH is gone to help man a station at an ultra marathon this morning!  I am going to have brunch with a friend from high school!  Hopefully we can do something tonight, but knowing what he is doing, he will probably fall asleep when he gets home!    To be honest, this week is always so busy, we usually forget about the anniversary.  Between taxes and first granddaughters birthday....  and it has been 27 years!




3huskymom said:


> Here's a ladybug jumper I just finished Hayleigh. She loves ladybugs and I realized the peer pressure of all  of you talking about how great CarlaC's patterns are so I took the splurge and tried this one. I modified it a bit by adding more strips since I had 8 fabrics to work with. I just made the strip narrower. I am amazed how easily it went together and looks so professional. Definitely a boost to my confidence. I hope you all like it. We'll be in Hilton Head this week so she'll get to show it off down there.
> 
> Sorry the pic is not the greatest since I took it with my blackberry.
> 
> BTW, I am from central PA...near Hershey.



I love the dress!!  You did a great job with the fabrics.  And your DD is so cute!!



jham said:


> Don't do it! I was the same way.  It took me a year to cut into it and now what I made is not living up to my vision.  At least I have a bit more fabric!



 yeah, now my DD wants a mai tai carrier out of it!  We have made so many outfits in our heads, but yet the fabric is still uncut!  



MinnieVanMom said:


> Yesterday I drove 12 hours RT, with lunch and some shopping.  I got a new to us car!  I bought a Pacifica and will upload pictures after I get it cleaned.
> 
> Best of all, I had saved for a long time and paid cash.   Thanks to listening to Dave Ramsey, I own a car in full.



CONGRATS!!!  



2cutekidz said:


> I'd love to do something like this.  Of course, this retreat is almost 10 hours away, so driving for me is out, and I can't imagine flying with my sewing machine!



Yeah, its a bit far for me too.  And I worry about driving my machine 2 hours away, going across the country would be even worse.  



minnie2 said:


> Congratulations on the new car!
> DH and I were just saying a little over a yr and we own ours outright!    Problem is I get an itch for a new car once the old is paid off!  e have a Pathfinder and I still want my volvo!!!!



I have a Pathfinder too!  I went from a Volvo to a Pathfinder!!



MinnieVanMom said:


> It didn't come with a manual so do you how to start the DVD player from the drivers seat?



My car has a DVD player with a remote.  The remote cannot be used from the drivers seat.  However, the DVD thingy is in the console between the seats.  If I am in the car with the grandgirls by myself, I just hit buttons until it works.   



revrob said:


> My best advice about an embroidery machine - buy the biggest hoop that you can afford!  Hoop envy sets in reallllly fast!  It seems that it doesn't matter what size hoop you have, you always want a bigger hoop.  I have a 5x7 hoop and I love my machine.  BUT I always wish I could go bigger.  There are ways around that, but it would be nice to not have to figure all of that out.



I agree, go with the biggest hoop size you can get. 



Liltx said:


> Hi ladies!
> YOU CHOOSE ONE Princess Gown Dress Sundress Halter Disney You choose one Cinderella Belle Sleeping Beauty Aurora Snow White Boutique Custom Handmade Team EtsyKids
> 
> Thanks!
> Monica



Her outfits are so cute and well made.  I have a dress we bought from her back in the days when we were selling on ebay.  It is very well made!  I don't know if she uses some of the disney patterns and just makes them in cotton?  

Well, off to get ready to go out to brunch, then I will be cleaning in my soon to be sewing room!  I am so tired of not having a dining room table!!


----------



## 2cutekidz

Liltx said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I don't sew but MIL does.  I cut the patterns each year and she sews.  I found the cuttest cotton dresses on etsy (way too pricey though)  and would like to make something similar.  I was wondering if anyone had a suggestion on the pattern to use.
> 
> If you put this into the search you will find it
> 
> YOU CHOOSE ONE Princess Gown Dress Sundress Halter Disney You choose one Cinderella Belle Sleeping Beauty Aurora Snow White Boutique Custom Handmade Team EtsyKids
> 
> Thanks!
> Monica



Yep, OllieGirl is fabulous!!  She is VERY well known, especially for her Calico Princess dresses, and her work is beautiful.  Her princess "sundresses" are quite a steal at that price.  I second everyone else, You could get the same look with the Simply Sweet Tops and Dresses ebook on YCMT.


----------



## ibesue

2cutekidz said:


> Yep, OllieGirl is fabulous!!  She is VERY well known, especially for her Calico Princess dresses, and her work is beautiful.  Her princess "sundresses" are quite a steal at that price.  I second everyone else, You could get the same look with the Simply Sweet Tops and Dresses ebook on YCMT.


 
And she is so nice!!


----------



## DisneyKings

*Toadstool* said:


> Oh my goodness...
> My mom bought me a *wii fit* for my birthday(on April 20th). She gave it to me early. DH gave me my present(IPod! <3) early so I guess she wanted to too. My DH works offshore and is offshore for 7 days and home for 7 days. Anywho... wow! That really is a workout. Anyone else have one?? I am soo horrible at it. It is fun though. My DD can actually play some of the games. She loves it. She can totally play these better than the regular wii games.



I have it & love it--just have trouble fitting it & sewing in!  I love the boxing & step aerobics--I stink at soccer & slalom skiing!



MouseTriper said:


> Just two days ago I posted about needing some desperate prayers.  So many of you replied to my post and/or sent me PM's.  I was once again overwhelmed with the kindness and caring showed by all of you.  I am in tears right now and I am shaking over what I have to tell you now.  These are happy, unbelievable tears though!!!
> 
> Just one hour ago I received a call from our attorney.....to make a VERY LONG story short, we are one BIG step closer to being able to adopt our beautiful baby boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We are not out of the woods yet but this step was a HUGE ONE and we were told the other day this part of the decision probably would not be made until sometime around September!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  September I tell you!!!  *You guys all prayed for us and JUST TWO DAYS LATER we get some of the BEST news we have had in almost a year and a half!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! * THIS IS AN EXAMPLE OF HOW PRAYERS REALLY DO WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I CAN NEVER THANK YOU GUYS ENOUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am still sitting here crying, I am such a sap, please excuse me!!  I just can't believe it, it is incredible!!!!
> 
> Please, please if you can, keep the prayers coming. They are working, I tell you...REALLY WORKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Congrats!!!  Keeping up the prayers for you!


I seem to have lost lots of my quotes....


----------



## Tink561

revrob said:


> A few things about the specific dresses that you mentioned:
> 
> 1.  The price is really pretty good for the amount of work that goes into making a dress and considering all of the little extras on these dresses.
> This specific designer is pretty well known and has been around for a while so her work is great!  To own one of her creations for this price is not a bad deal at all.
> 
> 2.  Similar creations to these could be created with the Simply Sweet pattern by Carla C.  Of course, they're not going to be exact, it is going to be the basic outline of the design, you'll have to add the details that will make each princess unique.
> 
> EDITED TO ADD -
> 
> Upon further inspection, it appears that this is not going to be the Simply Sweet exactly because the back appears that it is elasticized.  It looks like it is going to be a straight bodice rather than having an arm cut out, and the back will have at least a row of elastic, maybe several.
> 
> HTH!



We love Olliegirl!  She is great to work with.  Gracie has her Belle with matching AG doll dress, Aurora & doll dress, Jasmine & doll dress.  We also have the Cinderella & Alice doll dresses.  I plan to get her a couple of the sundresses this summer.  The details are amazing!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

HeatherSue said:


> It sounds like it's time to go back...how does October sound?



If dh isn't so opposed to taking the kids out of school, I would definitely consider going.  Maybe I should leave the kids with him, and take a trip myself..LOL...but then, they probably will never forgive me for that!



sweetstitches said:


> We lived in  Clear Lake from 92-96, and are probably moving back this summer (probably to Katy as Mark will be working in the energy corridor on the west side.)



We are in Friendswood, TX...and love the Clear Lake area!



Dreamer & Wisher said:


>



Love the bags. 



*Toadstool* said:


> Wow! That outfit is stunning! How long did it take you to do all those appliques? They look great!
> I hope your doctor lets you try to control it through diet and exercise too. Those medications are scary to me. My DH is in the same boat, and is basically doing nothing about it. I think us mommies ignore ourselves sometimes to give to our kids.





sahm1000 said:


> Your Crystal Palace outfits are adorable!  Love them!
> 
> I know how you feel about getting your blood work done.  I have been sick and really tired lately so I just went to my doctor and had a whole set of blood work done (really rare for me - I never go to the doctor unless it is time for my annual visit - but I have been SO TIRED!).  I have had 4 friends diagnosed in the last two months with cancer or leukemia so I think I was starting to get scared so I went.  Long story short, my thyroid and whole blood count came back fine, iron is fine also.  I am still waiting on a whole nutritional workup to come back though.  Even if something is off with that it won't be a "scary" problem so I am fine.  I know my cholesterol is high (right around 200), my blood pressure is fine though.  I am trying to loose some of this baby weight (okay, it's me eating too much weight to be honest but I'm going to blame it on Claire and Lilly  - Grace I got all of hers plus some off) by swimming but I know I need to change my eating habits.  And I really would like to have a fourth baby (get pregnant this fall) but DH says no.  We'll see about that!!  My Claire has a tendency to be a little on the heavier side but she is also really tall.  I know I need to change our eating habits for her, for me and my DH, for all of us.  It is really hard.  Two of my mother's sisters (my aunts) have had major back surgery with lengthy hospital stays in the last year b/c they didn't exercise they way they should and are both overweight.  They are in their early 70's and have real mobility issues.  It's actually pretty sad, they can't even lift their grandbabies (and they really are babies).  I realized I didn't want that to happen to me so I started my swim class which I enjoy but somedays don't feel like going (like tonight!) but make myself.  Anyway, I hope you get it all under control and know that I am struggling with the same issues.  Good luck!





revrob said:


> First of all - the outfits are FABULOUS!  Your appliques turned out really awesome.
> 
> Ssecondly, don't be too hard on yourself!  It's a good thing that you found out now that you need to work on your health.  Get to the doctor, do what you need to do and get yourself healthy.  Don't beat yourself up becaue it hasn't happened yet - but spend that energy on doing what you need to do to take care of it now.  I'm glad you have the chance to do something - take care of yourself and let your doctor help you.





3goofyboys said:


> Love, love, love the outfits!  Amazing!  Don't be too hard on yourself, I think as moms we tend to worry about the health of our kids and forget to take care of ourselves!





danicaw said:


> Beautiful outfits! Love them.
> Hang in there. And vent to us anytime





jham said:


> Gorgeous!  I've been waiting to see that piglet!  All of  your appliques are amazing!  Sorry about the not-great checkup.  It reminds me I haven't seen a Dr. since Lily was born.   You'd be amazed how much you can change with diet and exercise!





phins_jazy said:


> I love this!!!  I simply adore anything with eeyore.  You did a great job.





minnie2 said:


> Love both outfits!!!!!
> 
> Try not to be so hard on yourself!  I am sure if you talk to your dr he will let you try to control it yourself.  Maybe you can set a time limit to see improvements by and if you don't you can start them meds and then work to go off them.  Hang in there!





Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Okay-
> 1st- Your outfits for CP are AWESOME!!!! And I love the Tigger fabric you used for the shorts- I have not seen it before. Your DD is one lucky little girl to have a skirt like that!!
> 2nd- Don't fall to pieces, my DH had the same issues and he totally turned himself around and got healthy- lost weight, etc. He didn't have to take any meds and his #s were high too. You also might consider adding some supplements and vitamins to your dialy routine. If you wanted, you could set a goal for yourself- say 8-12 weeks to lose a certain amount of weight and try altering your diet. Increase greens, eat oatmeal and whole wheat, etc.
> You know, you dont HAVE to see your primary- you could start your new routine tomorrow with a trip to the grocery store. You can do it! And you'll feel great! Don't beat yourself up! (Dh is the same age too)






Flea said:


> Your applique is beautiful - perfect - I wish I didn't suck at it  I do love the effect. I love the skirt my Em would love it too - luckily she's outside playing today .





sweetstitches said:


> Really cute.  Were these done by embroidery machine or hand?  I can't tell--they look great.
> 
> Praying for you that your health gets under control.





Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Your appliques are gorgeous! I love the outfits. My DH has been on a couple different cholesterol meds too.  But I don't think you can take them while pregnant.  So make sure you tell your primary care doctor if you are going to get pregnant.  But diet and exersize help alot and so does increasing your healthy oils like olive oil and eating salmon and fish oil capsules.  Good Luck!





jessesgirl said:


> I tried to quote someone but it will not let me post ? I dont know what happened...
> 
> first I love the outfits made for Crystal Palace. I so want to learn to applique like that !





twob4him said:


> I absolutely love the Pooh appliques and both outfits are just so adorable. I have it in my plans to make tees for all 7 of us with a different pooh character to wear to our CP lunch! Your work came out great! Did you do that all by hand????
> 
> You would be surprised how much diet and exercise work! I have high cholesterol and probably need to take meds for it....I inherited it! Don't get too down on yourself about it....Maybe give yourself 6 months of diet and exercise and see how you do...set short goals then you can get busy on baby-making version 3.0!!! Sounds like fun






pixeegrl said:


> Your outfits are just adorable and your applique is amazing! I really hope you are doing better soon....you can work through it!



Thanks everyone for letting me vent, and for the compliments on the Crystal Palace outfits.  They were done by hand, and I think it took me a week to get the skirt done...I am slow!   I really need to learn how to use my embroidery machine...for some reason, I am actually afraid to try machine embroidery. 

Anyway, I have made an appointment with my doctor for Monday, so we will see what he says!  Thanks again for listening!




jham said:


>



Wow..you have been busy!!!  I love them all especially the last outfit!






*Toadstool* said:


> I have an aunt that lives in Katy and she swears to me that Disney bought land there to build another disney thempark. I bet it is just a rumor huh?
> Would be so awesome if it was true though!



I heard that rumor as well, and I was so excited!





3huskymom said:


>



That looks really cute!  I love ladybugs.



revrob said:


> And check out my first ticker!  I'm down to single digits!  WOO HOO!



Wow..I had no idea you will be off to WDW so soon!  Hope you have fun and can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## DisneyKings

We had a great time at Disney on Ice last weekend.  I didn't have time to fix the tops I was having trouble with, so I did iron-ons.


----------



## Jennia

I finished the dress for Caleb's give for his little sister. I think it might be too long, but I already added a tuck on the bottom and am tempted to add another. What do you all think? I also need to re-iron the straps so they lay more flat; I'm pretty sure my iron is slowly committing suicide. 






Photo of the tuck around the bottom:


----------



## DisneyKings

my*2*angels said:


> OH and I live in L.A.!  Lower Alabama!



We say we live in LA too--in the FL panhandle (PC)!


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

Love all the new things posted!

Here is CarlaC's precious dress without the sleeves. Cute dress for summer, and Leighanna likes this style.




Leighanna picked out the fabric for this too.``


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Love all the new things posted!
> 
> Here is CarlaC's precious dress without the sleeves. Cute dress for summer, and Leighanna likes this style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leighanna picked out the fabric for this too.``



Well we need more pictures than that!


----------



## Adi12982

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Well we need more pictures than that!



   
I agree!!  I even went to your blog to see if you had any there, but nope!


----------



## revrob

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Love all the new things posted!
> 
> Here is CarlaC's precious dress without the sleeves. Cute dress for summer, and Leighanna likes this style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leighanna picked out the fabric for this too.``



Leighanna looks so sweet! but we do need more pictures!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Adi12982 said:


> I agree!!  I even went to your blog to see if you had any there, but nope!



Ha! i did the same thing.


----------



## poohnpigletCA

I just mailed the items for Olivia's BIG GIVE:






I have to tell you that I am very proud of the tutu, my 8 year old made it! 
Sierra made sure to pick Olivia's favorite colors. I am quite proud of my little helper. 

My MIL Donna made the slippers for the girls. 

Bows:

























I did get the shock of my life at the PO when she told me it would be $28.95 to mail. 

It only weighed 1 pound 2 ounces. I asked her why it was so expensive and she said that my box was too big. 
The box was not that large it just had the above items and that tutu can really be squished down. I love the BIG GIVE but $30. to mail a tutu is crazy. I took everything out and put it in a flat rate box. Crazy I tell you.


----------



## revrob

poohnpigletCA said:


> I just mailed the items for Olivia's BIG GIVE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to tell you that I am very proud of the tutu, my 8 year old made it!
> Sierra made sure to pick Olivia's favorite colors. I am quite proud of my little helper.
> 
> My MIL Donna made the slippers for the girls.
> 
> Bows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did get the shock of my life at the PO when she told me it would be $28.95 to mail.
> 
> It only weighed 1 pound 2 ounces. I asked her why it was so expensive and she said that my box was too big.
> The box was not that large it just had the above items and that tutu can really be squished down. I love the BIG GIVE but $30. to mail a tutu is crazy. I took everything out and put it in a flat rate box. Crazy I tell you.



Everything turned out really cute!  But $28.95 to ship?  you have GOT to be kidding me?  Was it to Canada or something?  Even with the stuff that you showed, I can't even hardly believe that it would have been that much to ship!    If that's the case, my big give days will be cut back for sure!


----------



## billwendy

revrob said:


> Everything turned out really cute!  But $28.95 to ship?  you have GOT to be kidding me?  Was it to Canada or something?  Even with the stuff that you showed, I can't even hardly believe that it would have been that much to ship!    If that's the case, my big give days will be cut back for sure!




USPS seems to have gotten kinda funky when you use larger boxes - last week I had to ship a larger box and USPS wanted $28 for it - DH said no way!! He went to Fed Ex and shipped it for $12 (and this box was heavier than yours - weighed almost 5lbs)...


----------



## ibesue

poohnpigletCA said:


> I just mailed the items for Olivia's BIG GIVE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to tell you that I am very proud of the tutu, my 8 year old made it!
> Sierra made sure to pick Olivia's favorite colors. I am quite proud of my little helper.
> 
> My MIL Donna made the slippers for the girls.
> 
> Bows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did get the shock of my life at the PO when she told me it would be $28.95 to mail.
> 
> It only weighed 1 pound 2 ounces. I asked her why it was so expensive and she said that my box was too big.
> The box was not that large it just had the above items and that tutu can really be squished down. I love the BIG GIVE but $30. to mail a tutu is crazy. I took everything out and put it in a flat rate box. Crazy I tell you.



That is why I always use the flat rate boxes.  It is amazing how much you can squish into one of those boxes!!


----------



## ibesue

DisneyKings said:


> We had a great time at Disney on Ice last weekend.  I didn't have time to fix the tops I was having trouble with, so I did iron-ons.





Jennia said:


> I finished the dress for Caleb's give for his little sister. I think it might be too long, but I already added a tuck on the bottom and am tempted to add another. What do you all think? I also need to re-iron the straps so they lay more flat; I'm pretty sure my iron is slowly committing suicide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo of the tuck around the bottom:





PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Love all the new things posted!
> 
> Here is CarlaC's precious dress without the sleeves. Cute dress for summer, and Leighanna likes this style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leighanna picked out the fabric for this too.``



Omgoodness these are all too cute!


----------



## Twins+2more

im seeing some really great stuff.  Today was most beautifal outside and my girls have been playing HARD  Everyone enjoy the rest of the weekend.


----------



## *Toadstool*

sweetstitches said:


> Why doesn't he want to use another med?  I've been on a maintenance asthma drug for at least 15 years.  Right now I'm taking flovent.  I've only needed to use an inhaler maybe twice in the last year (only when I had bronchontis.)  I've never had any side effects from the maintenance drugs.
> 
> I did go to a local Martha Pullen retreat once.  It was a lot of fun.  Sue Hausmann was there too.  I think I've met Martha 3 times (she was at a local sewing & craft expo too, a few years ago.)  I would LOVE to go to Huntsville, but it's so much $$$$
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, I think you should work out all day.   I'm out of shape too.  The good news, is that your "age" on there goes down pretty quickly when you do start working out.  Mine dropped about 20 years the first week.  (I was REALLY uncoordinated when I started.)


He used to take Advair, and stopped because anytime he would do anything strenuous he would cough up blood. He does alot of heavy work offshore, and doesn't want to lose his job because he can't handle his work. We have an arguement about it pretty often because I am so worried about him. He insists there is nothing to worry about. 
That is good to know about the Wii... I think it said I was 10 years older than what I am. I was surprised it wasn't worse than that.



sweetstitches said:


> I think everything you made is really cute.  The hula is my favorite.  Is that the one that too low?  Is it too low, or does it gap?
> 
> I think the first outfit is cute, although I understand the feeling of losing your motivation if you're not loving it.  I do think pockets would perk it up.  I think pockets like this would be cute:
> http://www.sews.com/patterns/bonnieblue/1031047l.gif
> 
> 
> I've read that on the city-data website also, but most people there deny it.  Wouldn't it be great though?  Would sure make it easier to convince the kids that the move is a good idea.


Oooh.. someone else likes my kinda patterns! 
It would be great! I could stay with my Aunt while going to Disney! I'd save alot of money. 



sahm1000 said:


> Disney also bought land in Oklahoma and there was a rumor going around that last year they were going to announce that they were going to build a Disney Universe Park there (you know they have Land, World and now Universe?) but their big announcement about Oklahoma was that it was going to be featured in the Food and Wine festival .  I think they have lots of land all over the place not so much to open a new park (although that would be fantastic!!!!!) but to have distribution centers and things.  Who knows, maybe someday they will build a new one!


They bought land in Louisiana once... I wasn't dumb enough to think they'd build something here. It was for some movie they filmed... hehe.



revrob said:


> I seriously need to get that Wii fit.  I understand there's also a game called fitness coach or something.  Anyone have that?  Is one better than the other?
> 
> Let me know when you figure something out about the retreat.  I need to go register, I guess!
> 
> As far as the Disney in Katy rumor, I don't know what to think.  There was someone here that was swearing that Disney was building here and that is why they were building hotels.  UM... no.  Disney is not going to build here.  I would think that if Disney was going to build anywhere, they would make an announcement (at least to stockholders), but I could be wrong.  It would certainly be nice!  But I don't think I'm gonna hold my breath.


Imagine how much the houses and land would go up in Katy if Disney went there! Everyone who had a Katy house could sell it and be rich, or just go to Disney everyday.. hehe 
Wii does have a new fitness thing. I plan to get it after I get the hang of the fit. If I can prove to myself I can do that then I figure it would be a good investment. I can't excersise a whole lot without doubling over in pain though.. so we will see. 



3huskymom said:


>


Love it! It looks beautiful! 



danicaw said:


> Love it!
> I had just talked myself into the Simply Sweet over the Stripwork Jumper and you have me rethinking my decision
> Great job! Have a great trip!


Someone was telling me that the Stripwork was a very simliar design to the Simply Sweet, and that you can make the Simply sweet into the stripwork just by making the skirt in strips. Is this true or not? I am just wondering.. I just bought the SS.




karamat said:


> I used to think I was fine with just my rescue inhaler.  You know what convinced to be get onto preventive meds???  My Dr. told me that if I was using more than 1 rescue inhaler a year, the meds could actually be doing additional damage to my lungs.


I wish there was some kind of article or something I could find online that says something about this. I think he went through his inhaler in about 3 months. He is using it ALOT, and I am very worried. He keeps saying there is nothing to worry about. 


2cutekidz said:


> I'd love to do something like this.  Of course, this retreat is almost 10 hours away, so driving for me is out, and I can't imagine flying with my sewing machine!


People ship their machines to go to Martha Pullen in Huntsville, AL. Apparently it only costs about 30 bucks, and it is less hassle.




twob4him said:


> I am on Advair....the best stuff ever!
> 
> 
> 
> I am really seriously looking into getting an embroidery machine! I know Brother and Baby-lock are VERY similiar...I've heard they come out of the same manufacturing plant or something. Have you taken a look at the Ellure Plus? Its about $1200 but you won't ever need another machine unless you go into the business and have to buy a huge machine.  I am hoping to get together a group of us and go in together and maybe get a discount. Let me know if you are interested. Here's the website:  http://www.babylock.com/embroidery/ellure-plus/


DH used to take Advair, but stopped because he said it makes him cough up blood like I said above. 
Oh and don't say that about the 5 by 7 hoop size. It is way too small for ALOT of things I want to do... 
I only paid around 800 for mine and it is a 5 by 7.
If I get a new machine I want to get the Viking Diamond.
Look at the hoop size on that baby! <3! scroll down on this link and there is a picture. I could put the entire skirt of a dress on it and embroider it all at once... 
http://www.husqvarnaviking.com/us/Designer_Diamond.html
I don't want to discourage you. Just warning you.. after you get 5 by 7 you will want a bigger one. 
Oh, and I have a brother and the babylock stuff is interchangeable with brother. I buy babylock feet just because I prefer that dealer over the brother dealer. Babylock doesn't have disney machines. I think that is the one thing that makes people lean towards Brother.


revrob said:


> My best advice about an embroidery machine - buy the biggest hoop that you can afford!  Hoop envy sets in reallllly fast!  It seems that it doesn't matter what size hoop you have, you always want a bigger hoop.  I have a 5x7 hoop and I love my machine.  BUT I always wish I could go bigger.  There are ways around that, but it would be nice to not have to figure all of that out.


I have hoop envy pretty bad. 5 by 7 just isn't cutting it lately... especially with character appliques.... Yep.. we definitely need new machines.
Hey, did I mention there is a contest at Martha Pullen Market in Arlington?? THere are several categories, but people's choice wins a top of the line Babylock embroidery/sewing combo. So plan ahead and make a knockout dress. Last year an appliqued quilt won. I think a dress would have a good chance too.


revrob said:


> And check out my first ticker!  I'm down to single digits!  WOO HOO!


How exciting!!! I am jealous!  I have no ticker! Can I put a ticker to when my MIL is coming? 



ibesue said:


> Good morning everyone.  Happy Saturday!!!  So today is my wedding anniversary.
> My car has a DVD player with a remote.  The remote cannot be used from the drivers seat.  However, the DVD thingy is in the console between the seats.  If I am in the car with the grandgirls by myself, I just hit buttons until it works.


Congrats on your anniversary! I hope you get some hubby time!
I am the same way with the DVD player. I have a screen in the front on my navigation thing that I can view the DVD on, but it takes so long that I just push the buttons on the back of the seat until I see my DD's face light up... 



DisneyKings said:


> I have it & love it--just have trouble fitting it & sewing in!  I love the boxing & step aerobics--I stink at soccer & slalom skiing!
> .


Oh my goodness... Step aerobics is soo hard!!! My 3 year old beat me on that one already. I seriously need boxing.. k I am going to go and do it after I finish this post!



DisneyKings said:


> We had a great time at Disney on Ice last weekend.  I didn't have time to fix the tops I was having trouble with, so I did iron-ons.


Cute!!! I love that fabric. Is that the CarlaC flouncy?



Jennia said:


> I finished the dress for Caleb's give for his little sister. I think it might be too long, but I already added a tuck on the bottom and am tempted to add another. What do you all think? I also need to re-iron the straps so they lay more flat; I'm pretty sure my iron is slowly committing suicide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo of the tuck around the bottom:


That is so precious! Can you measure it to the girl's measurements and see? Your tuck seams small to me I usually go with tucks at least an inch and a half wide.. then when I let the tuck out it grows 3 inches. 
I'd think it would be better shorter than longer though IMO. I made all of DD's dresses a bit short for DW because I wanted her to be able to play easily and not trip on her dresses!



twob4him said:


> Shannon it comes with a 5x7 and a 5x12 and you can get the smaller hoops if you want. I hope that's big enough....otherwise I will just have to hand piece the darn applique


Make sure if you are counting on that 5 by 12 that you know if that is the embroidery field size or just a multi position hoop. If the field size is 5 by 7 and you have the multi hoop then you need some kind of software to split the design to embroider it in two different designs. It isn't as hard... you just need software to do it.

Tom, The dress was adorable! I agree with other posters.. need more pix!*
Hannah has been using the potty for 2 days straight!!! Woohoo!!!
*


----------



## bclydia

Oh, there were some really cute things that didn't make it on my quotes.
Hmm, really cute princess dress and tinkerbelle skirts and a littlest pet shop dress.  All so cute!!



poohnpigletCA said:


> I just mailed the items for Olivia's BIG GIVE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to tell you that I am very proud of the tutu, my 8 year old made it!
> Sierra made sure to pick Olivia's favorite colors. I am quite proud of my little helper.
> 
> I did get the shock of my life at the PO when she told me it would be $28.95 to mail.
> 
> It only weighed 1 pound 2 ounces. I asked her why it was so expensive and she said that my box was too big.
> The box was not that large it just had the above items and that tutu can really be squished down. I love the BIG GIVE but $30. to mail a tutu is crazy. I took everything out and put it in a flat rate box. Crazy I tell you.



All these bows and tutus are fabulous!! The girls will be thrilled.



revrob said:


> Everything turned out really cute!  But $28.95 to ship?  you have GOT to be kidding me?  Was it to Canada or something?  Even with the stuff that you showed, I can't even hardly believe that it would have been that much to ship!    If that's the case, my big give days will be cut back for sure!



No, really, the flat rate boxes are a great deal!  I just mailed Olivia's outfit and it cost me about $4 including the box!  I think that's pretty reasonable.


----------



## 2cutekidz

Simply Sweet VS. Stripwork Jumper​
The bodices of the 2 patterns are similar (if not the same!) I would go with the SS, it has more bodice options (jumper, halter, jumper back and elastic back) and if you want to make it a stripwork (or patchwork, or tiered, etc.) you can!  I have both, BTW, and if I need to, I print out the SS page over the Stripwork.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

*Toadstool* said:


> Tom, The dress was adorable! I agree with other posters.. need more pix!*
> Hannah has been using the potty for 2 days straight!!! Woohoo!!!
> *



Congrats to Hannah!!! What a BIG GIRL YOU ARE!!!

Megan is potty training (just the last couple weeks), she did so great at first, but since the weather is improving and she likes to play outside we have had more accidents. i was going to switch her to dresses, but I hear we will be seeing temps back in the 40s later this week (it was 80 today!)


----------



## Adi12982

2cutekidz said:


> Simply Sweet VS. Stripwork Jumper​
> The bodices of the 2 patterns are similar (if not the same!) I would go with the SS, it has more bodice options (jumper, halter, jumper back and elastic back) and if you want to make it a strip work (or patchwork, or tiered, etc.) you can!  I have both, BTW, and if I need to, I print out the SS page over the Stripwork.



I agree - the only thing I *think* you don't get with the SS is that ruffle for the top of the bodice.  I have both, if the SS was out when I got the strip work, I would have joust gotten the SS.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Congrats to Hannah!!! What a BIG GIRL YOU ARE!!!
> 
> Megan is potty training (just the last couple weeks), she did so great at first, but since the weather is improving and she likes to play outside we have had more accidents. i was going to switch her to dresses, but I hear we will be seeing temps back in the 40s later this week (it was 80 today!)


I hope Megan gets it before the new baby comes. I can't imagine 2 in diapers! Might just be because I am like an old woman these days. I have trouble lifting her up to put her on the changing table.. 



2cutekidz said:


> Simply Sweet VS. Stripwork Jumper​
> 
> The bodices of the 2 patterns are similar (if not the same!) I would go with the SS, it has more bodice options (jumper, halter, jumper back and elastic back) and if you want to make it a stripwork (or patchwork, or tiered, etc.) you can!  I have both, BTW, and if I need to, I print out the SS page over the Stripwork.


Great.. glad I made the right decision. Money is just tight, and I didn't want to regret that purchase! hehe!



Adi12982 said:


> I agree - the only thing I *think* you don't get with the SS is that ruffle for the top of the bodice.  I have both, if the SS was out when I got the strip work, I would have joust gotten the SS.


Oh, surely I could figure out how to add that ruffle huh? I hope so.. its cute.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

*Toadstool* said:


> I hope Megan gets it before the new baby comes. I can't imagine 2 in diapers! Might just be because I am like an old woman these days. I have trouble lifting her up to put her on the changing table..
> 
> 
> )



Actually, I have had so many ppl tell me that their first regressed for a bit when a new baby came- so i kind of expect it, I'm flexible. it's not truly "2 in diapers" since she wears underwear or pull ups during the day, she uses the potty about 80% of the time now. But wears a diaper for naps and nighttime.
It IS hard putting her on a changing table, some days I dont bother, I have just change her on the floor or have her climb up on my bed and lay on a blanket. LOL


----------



## *Toadstool*

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Actually, I have had so many ppl tell me that their first regressed for a bit when a new baby came- so i kind of expect it, I'm flexible. it's not truly "2 in diapers" since she wears underwear or pull ups during the day, she uses the potty about 80% of the time now. But wears a diaper for naps and nighttime.
> It IS hard putting her on a changing table, some days I dont bother, I have just change her on the floor or have her climb up on my bed and lay on a blanket. LOL


So do you put her pullups when you go out of the house? I am wondering what to do about that. She refuses to put diapers on. We went out today and she did fine in her panties. I know she can't be perfect and not have accidents just yet though. Trying to decide what to do for church on Sunday.
Going to be there for 3 hours. Maybe I need to invest in pull ups again. I had gotten some about 6 months ago and they leaked terribly. I JUST bought a big box of diapers too...


----------



## DisneyKings

*Toadstool* said:


> That is good to know about the Wii... I think it said I was 10 years older than what I am. I was surprised it wasn't worse than that.
> 
> Oh my goodness... Step aerobics is soo hard!!! My 3 year old beat me on that one already. I seriously need boxing.. k I am going to go and do it after I finish this post!
> 
> Cute!!! I love that fabric. Is that the CarlaC flouncy?



My age goes up & down all the time!  I have to force myself to go slow on some of the step aerobics--certainly not always perfect.

Yes, it's the flouncy--so easy!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

*Toadstool* said:


> So do you put her pullups when you go out of the house? I am wondering what to do about that. She refuses to put diapers on. We went out today and she did fine in her panties. I know she can't be perfect and not have accidents just yet though. Trying to decide what to do for church on Sunday.
> Going to be there for 3 hours. Maybe I need to invest in pull ups again. I had gotten some about 6 months ago and they leaked terribly. I JUST bought a big box of diapers too...


I think it depends on the child and on your church. Our church is really good- its the only place she has used a "big potty" and I wasnt even there!!! She sees all the other kids going and they are great about prompting the kids who are PT, guess she wants to copy the others LOL
Most of the time I have her wear a pull up if I think I will be out for a while- but I bring extra clothes with me- I would say if Hannah is doing great in underwear- just pack extra clothes and underwear. Our church puts a name tag on the back of each child and those in her room who are potty trained/ing get a capital P under their name. I also use cloth diapers-fuzzy bunz mostly at this point and she can slide them off by herself. I have only bought 1 or 2 small packages of Pampers pull ups- no leaking issues.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

*Toadstool* said:


> People ship their machines to go to Martha Pullen in Huntsville, AL. Apparently it only costs about 30 bucks, and it is less hassle.




See you all could ship your sewing machines to me.....And I could U-Haul them all up!!! 

2cutekidz: where are you that you are 10 hours away?


----------



## *Toadstool*

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I think it depends on the child and on your church. Our church is really good- its the only place she has used a "big potty" and I wasnt even there!!! She sees all the other kids going and they are great about prompting the kids who are PT, guess she wants to copy the others LOL
> Most of the time I have her wear a pull up if I think I will be out for a while- but I bring extra clothes with me- I would say if Hannah is doing great in underwear- just pack extra clothes and underwear. Our church puts a name tag on the back of each child and those in her room who are potty trained/ing get a capital P under their name. I also use cloth diapers-fuzzy bunz mostly at this point and she can slide them off by herself. I have only bought 1 or 2 small packages of Pampers pull ups- no leaking issues.


Hrm.. I might try to get a couple of cloth diapers then. I like this idea because I always wanted to cloth diaper, and maybe it would save me money in the long run. DD is having major eczema on her inner thighs, and it has gotten so much better without the diaper. I wonder if it is safe to buy fuzzi bunz on ebay.


----------



## danicaw

2cutekidz said:


> Simply Sweet VS. Stripwork Jumper​
> The bodices of the 2 patterns are similar (if not the same!) I would go with the SS, it has more bodice options (jumper, halter, jumper back and elastic back) and if you want to make it a stripwork (or patchwork, or tiered, etc.) you can!  I have both, BTW, and if I need to, I print out the SS page over the Stripwork.





Adi12982 said:


> I agree - the only thing I *think* you don't get with the SS is that ruffle for the top of the bodice.  I have both, if the SS was out when I got the strip work, I would have joust gotten the SS.



THANK YOU! I have been wondering what the differences were between the two to try to choose between them. Someday I hope to have all her patterns but its one at a time for now  

Thanks again.


----------



## *Toadstool*

I keep forgetting to upload these. These are Hannah's Easter pictures. I made the bishop dress from swiss batiste. It is so soft and yummy! It has ecru lace, insertion, and beading on the sleeves and fancy band on the bottom. It was alot of work! I never did put the lace in the beading. I liked it without it.  She was so thrilled to take pictures with the bunnies! She loves them.


----------



## goofydad99

Hot fix question

I am not a seamstress and I now have to have my dd's pillowcase minnie dress redone because we didn't measure her correctly.

I thought I would try something a little less work.  Have you used the hotfix rhinestones?  Do they stay on the shirts?  I don't want to purchase something that won't last through the wash but there are some cute designs on ebay.  Thank you for your input!


----------



## livndisney

goofydad99 said:


> Hot fix question
> 
> I am not a seamstress and I now have to have my dd's pillowcase minnie dress redone because we didn't measure her correctly.
> 
> I thought I would try something a little less work.  Have you used the hotfix rhinestones?  Do they stay on the shirts?  I don't want to purchase something that won't last through the wash but there are some cute designs on ebay.  Thank you for your input!



I have done the glue on gems. They were very easy to do and have lasted thru 2 years of washing. I would suggest tracing the pattern on the shirt in pencil and using long tweezers to add the gem. I put a dot of glue right from the bottle to the shirt abd press the gem on.


----------



## sweetstitches

*Toadstool* said:


> I keep forgetting to upload these. These are Hannah's Easter pictures. I made the bishop dress from swiss batiste. It is so soft and yummy! It has ecru lace, insertion, and beading on the sleeves and fancy band on the bottom. It was alot of work! I never did put the lace in the beading. I liked it without it.  She was so thrilled to take pictures with the bunnies! She loves them.



Totally gorgeous! 

I love heirloom sewing and smocking.  I didn't make enough of these dresses when my DD was little, and that time goes by so fast.

I hope you can convince your DH to go back to the doctor.  There are so many other med choices besides Advair.  There has to be something less stressful to his system than just his rescue inhaler.


----------



## Adi12982

*Toadstool* said:


> I keep forgetting to upload these. These are Hannah's Easter pictures. I made the bishop dress from swiss batiste. It is so soft and yummy! It has ecru lace, insertion, and beading on the sleeves and fancy band on the bottom. It was alot of work! I never did put the lace in the beading. I liked it without it.  She was so thrilled to take pictures with the bunnies! She loves them.



WOW - You DD is gorgeous, and that photo studio is amazing!!  Those are incredible easter pics!!  The dress is very nice too!


----------



## Jennia

*Toadstool* said:


> That is so precious! Can you measure it to the girl's measurements and see? Your tuck seams small to me I usually go with tucks at least an inch and a half wide.. then when I let the tuck out it grows 3 inches.
> I'd think it would be better shorter than longer though IMO. I made all of DD's dresses a bit short for DW because I wanted her to be able to play easily and not trip on her dresses!
> 
> 
> Tom, The dress was adorable! I agree with other posters.. need more pix!*
> Hannah has been using the potty for 2 days straight!!! Woohoo!!!
> *



I tried to go by her measurements, but it says she wants her skirts to be something like 11" long. I made the Simply Sweet dress, and picked knee length for her size, but I do think it might be too long still. Holding it up to my 20 month old dd, it would drag about 1.5 inches on the ground. I guess it's not so much a tuck as a growth stripe, which I think are usually narrower-I used one of dd's Janie and Jack dresses as a guide lol (super skinny, think more decorative than anything). Guess I'll add another one, and if it's too short (which I doubt it would be) she could always put shorts/pants underneath. 



*Toadstool* said:


> I keep forgetting to upload these. These are Hannah's Easter pictures. I made the bishop dress from swiss batiste. It is so soft and yummy! It has ecru lace, insertion, and beading on the sleeves and fancy band on the bottom. It was alot of work! I never did put the lace in the beading. I liked it without it.  She was so thrilled to take pictures with the bunnies! She loves them.




So gorgeous, wish we had a place that I knew of around here to get photos like this! Love her outfit, too, just beautiful.


----------



## revrob

*Toadstool* said:


> I have hoop envy pretty bad. 5 by 7 just isn't cutting it lately... especially with character appliques.... Yep.. we definitely need new machines.
> Hey, did I mention there is a contest at Martha Pullen Market in Arlington?? THere are several categories, but people's choice wins a top of the line Babylock embroidery/sewing combo. So plan ahead and make a knockout dress. Last year an appliqued quilt won. I think a dress would have a good chance too.
> 
> How exciting!!! I am jealous!  I have no ticker! Can I put a ticker to when my MIL is coming?
> 
> 
> Tom, The dress was adorable! I agree with other posters.. need more pix!*
> Hannah has been using the potty for 2 days straight!!! Woohoo!!!
> *




I guess I need to get to planning that dress!  


GIRL - you can have a ticker for ANYTHING YOU WANT!  Go for it!

Way to go Hannah!  What a big girl!



*Toadstool* said:


> I keep forgetting to upload these. These are Hannah's Easter pictures. I made the bishop dress from swiss batiste. It is so soft and yummy! It has ecru lace, insertion, and beading on the sleeves and fancy band on the bottom. It was alot of work! I never did put the lace in the beading. I liked it without it.  She was so thrilled to take pictures with the bunnies! She loves them.





OH MY HEART!  THAT IS GORGEOUS!  
I would LOVE to be able to do work like that.  I don't have any clue where to even start a project like that!  Beautiful work!


----------



## danicaw

goofydad99 said:


> Hot fix question
> 
> I am not a seamstress and I now have to have my dd's pillowcase minnie dress redone because we didn't measure her correctly.
> 
> I thought I would try something a little less work.  Have you used the hotfix rhinestones?  Do they stay on the shirts?  I don't want to purchase something that won't last through the wash but there are some cute designs on ebay.  Thank you for your input!



I have used a number of hotfix motifs and typically am very pleased. They wash well, but don't put them in the dryer...that is the trick for me.
The glue is heat activated and the dryer can soften it.
Some of my favorite ones have come from  ebay. 
I can PM you more info if you want specifics


----------



## Jajone

Can anyone tell me what to search for when looking for custom jewelry? I have tried everything and can't seem to find ANY stepsister jewelry. I think that there was some on your blog 2cutekidz, but I can't find where to buy it. If anyone has seller suggestions too, please pm me.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

*Toadstool* said:


>



This is an absolute fabulous picture!! It is so fairytale like.That studio is amazing!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I haven't posted in a while.  I have been making bags. . .


Love all your bags!



EnchantedPrincess said:


> I finally finish my dd's and ds's outfit for Crystal Palace.  I think i really like how it turned out...
> 
> Here's dd outfit - sorry, my model is in school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tigger shirt and shorts for ds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't normally ask for prayer, but this has been a really depressing week and I am just really upset and angry at myself.   I had my annual well woman visit this week and my blood pressure was really high (but when they took it again, it was borderline) and they also drew blood and the results were not good...my cholesterol level is extremely high...so my ob has asked that I talk to my primary doctor about treatments.   I am just really upset at myself because I feel like it my fault that I haven't been taking care of myself and my health.   I really don't want to be put on medication, and would like the chance to do it by losing weight, exercising, and diet but I am just not sure what my primary doctor think about that especially since my numbers are really high.  I am even more angry at myself because dh and I recently felt that our family isn't complete and we have agreed to try for baby #3....I mean..WHAT AM I THINKING???  My ob-gyn feels that it is absolutely fine for me to get pregnant, but we have to get everything under control.  The last few days, I just can't help but think that I am not going to be around to watch my kids grow up..I am going to die of heart disease or a heart attack and that I have totally wreck my health by not doing anything about it sooner.   I am 38 and I shouldn't be feeling this way!   Sorry..this is totally OT!
> 
> Thanks for looking and listening.


WOW!!!!  Love both Pooh outfits!  
Hope you find a way to take care of yourself.



jham said:


> Here's what I've been doing while in lurkdom:
> 
> Lily's Angelina Ballerina dress, it still needs pockets out of the green polka dot, but I'm not loving it so I'm completely unmotivated to finish it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily's denim easy-fit capris:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not Lily's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I ever posted her zebra capris. It has been too cold to wear them without boots and a sweater!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been holding onto this fabric for a year now debating which pattern to use for the top.  I made a bad choice. She will need to wear it over a shirt or I will have to figure out some sort of "modesty panel" because the V is too low in the front.


Love everything!



3huskymom said:


> Here's a ladybug jumper I just finished Hayleigh. She loves ladybugs and I realized the peer pressure of all  of you talking about how great CarlaC's patterns are so I took the splurge and tried this one. I modified it a bit by adding more strips since I had 8 fabrics to work with. I just made the strip narrower. I am amazed how easily it went together and looks so professional. Definitely a boost to my confidence. I hope you all like it. We'll be in Hilton Head this week so she'll get to show it off down there.
> 
> Sorry the pic is not the greatest since I took it with my blackberry.
> 
> BTW, I am from central PA...near Hershey.


So cute!




DisneyKings said:


> We had a great time at Disney on Ice last weekend.  I didn't have time to fix the tops I was having trouble with, so I did iron-ons.


So cute-the T's look great!



Jennia said:


> I finished the dress for Caleb's give for his little sister. I think it might be too long, but I already added a tuck on the bottom and am tempted to add another. What do you all think? I also need to re-iron the straps so they lay more flat; I'm pretty sure my iron is slowly committing suicide.


That is really cute!  I'm sure it will be well loved!



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Love all the new things posted!
> 
> Here is CarlaC's precious dress without the sleeves. Cute dress for summer, and Leighanna likes this style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leighanna picked out the fabric for this too.``


Adorable!



poohnpigletCA said:


> I just mailed the items for Olivia's BIG GIVE:


Everything is so wonderful!!!!!



*Toadstool* said:


> I keep forgetting to upload these. These are Hannah's Easter pictures. I made the bishop dress from swiss batiste. It is so soft and yummy! It has ecru lace, insertion, and beading on the sleeves and fancy band on the bottom. It was alot of work! I never did put the lace in the beading. I liked it without it.  She was so thrilled to take pictures with the bunnies! She loves them.


WOW!!!! Beautiful!!! What precious photos!


----------



## sweetstitches

karamat said:


> Give me a holler when y'all are here and settled and I'll give you a run-down on the area's best fabric shops!




I missed this before, and just saw it when I went back looking for something else.  

Thank you, Tammy!


----------



## twob4him

*Toadstool* said:


> DH used to take Advair, but stopped because he said it makes him cough up blood like I said above.
> Oh and don't say that about the 5 by 7 hoop size. It is way too small for ALOT of things I want to do...
> I only paid around 800 for mine and it is a 5 by 7.
> If I get a new machine I want to get the Viking Diamond.
> Look at the hoop size on that baby! <3! scroll down on this link and there is a picture. I could put the entire skirt of a dress on it and embroider it all at once...
> http://www.husqvarnaviking.com/us/Designer_Diamond.html
> I don't want to discourage you. Just warning you.. after you get 5 by 7 you will want a bigger one.
> Oh, and I have a brother and the babylock stuff is interchangeable with brother. I buy babylock feet just because I prefer that dealer over the brother dealer. Babylock doesn't have disney machines. I think that is the one thing that makes people lean towards Brother.
> 
> I have hoop envy pretty bad. 5 by 7 just isn't cutting it lately... especially with character appliques.... Yep.. we definitely need new machines.
> Hey, did I mention there is a contest at Martha Pullen Market in Arlington?? THere are several categories, but people's choice wins a top of the line Babylock embroidery/sewing combo. So plan ahead and make a knockout dress. Last year an appliqued quilt won. I think a dress would have a good chance too.
> 
> 
> Make sure if you are counting on that 5 by 12 that you know if that is the embroidery field size or just a multi position hoop. If the field size is 5 by 7 and you have the multi hoop then you need some kind of software to split the design to embroider it in two different designs. It isn't as hard... you just need software to do it.


I don't think the Viking Diamond and the Allure Plus are on the same playing field....seriously...did you see that red dress with the applique all around the bottom? Gorgeous! That machine must cost as much as a car!!! 
All I want to be able to do is make appliques on my children's clothing and buy those cute applique from swak embroidery and sites like "stitch on time"...most of those seem to be in 5x7 size. I am not a professional or anything and I won't be selling anything....so spending $1000-$1200 is a LOT for me...too much...I seriously doubt my hubby will go for it actually.  i think the larger hoop is a piecing type thing like you said...not sure. Thanks for your input and I hope you get that gorgeous machine!!! amazing I tell ya! 


I hope your DH feels better too! There are all kinds of medications for asthma...maybe your dh can find one that works for him! As you suspect, rescue inhalers work quick but they aren't long term...I hope you can convince him to seek something better! 


*ETA: I forgot to say that I love your DD's Easter pics with REAL bunnies....how cool is that! Her dress is just beautiful!*


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Oh Adi......that dress is beautiful!!! Love the photo op too, my SIL has a place like that to go to- lucky you! You did an amazing job on this dress!!!! So my style! I get Sew Beautiful magazine and gaze at the photos in wonder...no one around here teaches that type of sewing, nevermind clothes!
My favorite quilt shop suggested i could teach a class on making clothes after the baby is born! Which I said "thats sounds like fun" lightly and when it got home it really hit me...ME!? teach a class!????? 
Adi- check out this site for cloth dipes...
http://www.storkwearhouse.com/
she is really nice and a work at home mom. You could check out FBs or Training pants.

Mystic was fun- ill try to post photos tomorrow. I have elephant feet tonight and I really probably pushed myself too far, I suspect I will be in bed a lot tomorrow. I also have little raised bumps all over my tummy????? (not red or anything, wonder if Im allergic to the Skin So Soft I bought and started using a week ago?)

I plan to make these for DD and my 2 neices (birthdays in April,May and June) turning 2,3, and 4...




and...





The tote is made up of fat quarters, so I am hoping to dig around and find the right fabric tomorrow in my stash. Aren't these cute? I thought they would be fun as gifts 
the cupcake tote is only like 7"x7" and 3" wide.


----------



## mirandag819

I know it is no big deal but I just bought a sewing machine today and attempted my first thing, I have never ever touched a sewing machine before, so I am sooooo excited to have actually made something. I couldn't find my camera so I took the pics on my blackberry, so it isn't really clear.... I know it is no biggie but I still wanted to share. You all were right, the easy fit pants were pretty easy to do. Here they are:











I am just excited they came out looking normal on my first try, I was afraid they would be all deformed or that I wouldn't be able to figure out how to thread the machine. I think I want to go make another pair now!


----------



## twob4him

mirandag819 said:


> I know it is no big deal but I just bought a sewing machine today and attempted my first thing, I have never ever touched a sewing machine before, so I am sooooo excited to have actually made something. I couldn't find my camera so I took the pics on my blackberry, so it isn't really clear.... I know it is no biggie but I still wanted to share. You all were right, the easy fit pants were pretty easy to do. Here they are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just excited they came out looking normal on my first try, I was afraid they would be all deformed or that I wouldn't be able to figure out how to thread the machine. I think I want to go make another pair now!



GREAT job!!!!!!!! I see you are hooked now! 


BwaaHaaahahaaaa......we've captured another one girls and Tom!!!!


----------



## sweetstitches

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Oh Adi......that dress is beautiful!!! Love the photo op too, my SIL has a place like that to go to- lucky you! You did an amazing job on this dress!!!! So my style! I get Sew Beautiful magazine and gaze at the photos in wonder...no one around here teaches that type of sewing, nevermind clothes!
> My favorite quilt shop suggested i could teach a class on making clothes after the baby is born! Which I said "thats sounds like fun" lightly and when it got home it really hit me...ME!? teach a class!?????
> Adi- check out this site for cloth dipes...
> http://www.storkwearhouse.com/
> she is really nice and a work at home mom. You could check out FBs or Training pants.
> 
> Mystic was fun- ill try to post photos tomorrow. I have elephant feet tonight and I really probably pushed myself too far, I suspect I will be in bed a lot tomorrow. I also have little raised bumps all over my tummy????? (not red or anything, wonder if Im allergic to the Skin So Soft I bought and started using a week ago?)
> 
> I plan to make these for DD and my 2 neices (birthdays in April,May and June) turning 2,3, and 4...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tote is made up of fat quarters, so I am hoping to dig around and find the right fabric tomorrow in my stash. Aren't these cute? I thought they would be fun as gifts
> the cupcake tote is only like 7"x7" and 3" wide.




that is cute




mirandag819 said:


> I know it is no big deal but I just bought a sewing machine today and attempted my first thing, I have never ever touched a sewing machine before, so I am sooooo excited to have actually made something. I couldn't find my camera so I took the pics on my blackberry, so it isn't really clear.... I know it is no biggie but I still wanted to share. You all were right, the easy fit pants were pretty easy to do. Here they are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just excited they came out looking normal on my first try, I was afraid they would be all deformed or that I wouldn't be able to figure out how to thread the machine. I think I want to go make another pair now!




You did a fabulous job for your first project.  They'll be no stopping you now.


----------



## revrob

mirandag819 said:


> I know it is no big deal but I just bought a sewing machine today and attempted my first thing, I have never ever touched a sewing machine before, so I am sooooo excited to have actually made something. I couldn't find my camera so I took the pics on my blackberry, so it isn't really clear.... I know it is no biggie but I still wanted to share. You all were right, the easy fit pants were pretty easy to do. Here they are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just excited they came out looking normal on my first try, I was afraid they would be all deformed or that I wouldn't be able to figure out how to thread the machine. I think I want to go make another pair now!



You GO GIRL!  You did good!  They turned out great - and they're addicting, aren't they?


----------



## t-beri

Very cute Miranda!!!  Way to go!
...t.


----------



## billwendy

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I plan to make these for DD and my 2 neices (birthdays in April,May and June) turning 2,3, and 4...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tote is made up of fat quarters, so I am hoping to dig around and find the right fabric tomorrow in my stash. Aren't these cute? I thought they would be fun as gifts
> the cupcake tote is only like 7"x7" and 3" wide.



I'd love to make that cupcake tote for my neices!! Where did you get the pattern - its adorable!!!



mirandag819 said:


> I know it is no big deal but I just bought a sewing machine today and attempted my first thing, I have never ever touched a sewing machine before, so I am sooooo excited to have actually made something. I couldn't find my camera so I took the pics on my blackberry, so it isn't really clear.... I know it is no biggie but I still wanted to share. You all were right, the easy fit pants were pretty easy to do. Here they are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just excited they came out looking normal on my first try, I was afraid they would be all deformed or that I wouldn't be able to figure out how to thread the machine. I think I want to go make another pair now!



You did AWESOME!!! You'll have so much fun with this pattern you can turn it into pj's or capris or shorts or sweatpants - you name it!!!! Did you get any top patterns??

Toadstool - I too had a hard time with Advair taken 2x/day - i was totally going hoarse and losing my voice!! It was really weird - but anyway (I know its not the same as your DH) my Dr switched me to advair in the morning and singular at night and it was so less stressful on my body and I still didnt need my rescue inhailer - I had been using it multiple times/day without even thinking about it!!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

mirandag819 said:


> I know it is no big deal but I just bought a sewing machine today and attempted my first thing, I have never ever touched a sewing machine before, so I am sooooo excited to have actually made something. I couldn't find my camera so I took the pics on my blackberry, so it isn't really clear.... I know it is no biggie but I still wanted to share. You all were right, the easy fit pants were pretty easy to do. Here they are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just excited they came out looking normal on my first try, I was afraid they would be all deformed or that I wouldn't be able to figure out how to thread the machine. I think I want to go make another pair now!




GREAT JOB!!  I love your fabric choice for the pants, super cute!


----------



## sahm1000

jham said:


> No, it wasn't the criss cross pattern, but that was on of the ones I was debating using.  I just didn't find a ribbon I liked to match.  At least that pattern doesn't need a modesty panel!




I've actually never used ribbon when I've done the criss-cross pattern - I just make straps out of the fabric.  I like the criss-cross pattern, it's fairly simple.  I really like the way yours turned out, that fabric is adorable!  




danicaw said:


> I had just talked myself into the Simply Sweet over the Stripwork Jumper and you have me rethinking my decision
> Great job! Have a great trip!




On the Simply Sweet over the Stripwork - I would choose the Simply Sweet.  If you use the empire waist on the Simply Sweet and cut your skirt into strips I would think that it would be really very similar to the Stripwork.  And you still have the option of doing the natural waist length bodice too with the Simply Sweet.



PrincessKell said:


> Finally found the memory chip that I took my big give crayon roll ups with. IT was in Georgia's camera! Go figure. haha  Here they are. I didn't get a great picture I was in a hurry. but there is them not rolled up and then the box that I sent full of vacation *loot*!  There are 16 slots for crayons and an extra spot for a mini notepad. I put a little notepad in each roll up as well.




Very cute roll-ups Kelly!  I'm sure they will love them and all of the other extras you sent with them.  



MinnieVanMom said:


> Good Morning friends,
> 
> DH took off at 7 am and won't be back until 7 or 8 tonite.  He went to see his son at a track meet.  I am happy he is so supportive.  I am home with Hunter all day and the weather is going to clear and we can go outside
> 
> Yesterday I drove 12 hours RT, with lunch and some shopping.  I got a new to us car!  I bought a Pacifica and will upload pictures after I get it cleaned.
> 
> Best of all, I had saved for a long time and paid cash.   Thanks to listening to Dave Ramsey, I own a car in full.



Yeah for you!  That's fantastic!  We are lucky that we don't have a car payment.  We were able to pay cash for our car when we bought it (it was BEFORE kids - we were both working, etc.) and we only have to have one car since Darren gets a company car (the best kind - a free car with gas and all maintainence paid for!!!!!) that he uses.  I am dreading the day when something happens to mine (it's 6 1/2 almost 7 years old with around 92000 miles) and we have to get a new one since I don't want a payment and as of right now we don't have enough saved up yet to pay for a new one.  I am just hoping for another couple of years out of it and I'll be happy!



revrob said:


> My best advice about an embroidery machine - buy the biggest hoop that you can afford!  Hoop envy sets in reallllly fast!  It seems that it doesn't matter what size hoop you have, you always want a bigger hoop.  I have a 5x7 hoop and I love my machine.  BUT I always wish I could go bigger.  There are ways around that, but it would be nice to not have to figure all of that out.




All of this talk about embroidery machines is making my itch to buy one even worse!  Since I didn't get a birthday present and Mother's day is coming up I am considering buying one rolleyes1 just don't tell my DH yet!).  I would love everyone's input on what the minimum size hoop should be and what features I should look for.  I wish I had the $$ for a really fantastic one but right now I'm looking more along the lines of a lesser machine.  Any info you guys have would be appreciated!


----------



## mirandag819

billwendy said:


> You did AWESOME!!! You'll have so much fun with this pattern you can turn it into pj's or capris or shorts or sweatpants - you name it!!!! Did you get any top patterns??



Thank you ladies....and thanks for the suggestion for the easy fit pants! No I haven't gotten any tops yet, I just tried the first thing that was recomended by everyone (the easy fit pants).....so what top or dress do you all recomend for a beginner?


----------



## billwendy

mirandag819 said:


> Thank you ladies....and thanks for the suggestion for the easy fit pants! No I haven't gotten any tops yet, I just tried the first thing that was recomended by everyone (the easy fit pants).....so what top or dress do you all recomend for a beginner?



I think you'd like any of Carla's - stripwork twirl, Aline, simply sweet, portrait peasant - I also like the round neck from that darn cat - but its a little more confusing to me - lol!!! Go for it!!!!


----------



## revrob

I have a Singer Futura embroidery machine.  I has a (just slightly smaller than) 5x7 hoop.  It works fine.  I can slightly resize any 5x7 design to work in my machine.  Where the temptation comes in is when you see big hand pieced appliques and you think "wow, I wish I could do that on my machine!" and you realize you could if you had a hoop large enough.  But, honestly, I have recommended my machine to many that are looking to make a first time embroidery machine purchase.  It is a great machine for about $500, and it runs off of your computer so you can add designs without any problem.


----------



## billwendy

Boy, i would LOVE an embroidery machine - but are there any inexpensive ones out there for doing simple things??? Didnt there used to be a Disney one at Walmart? Was that any good? What about that brother embroidery thing thats not really a machine?????

Fresh out of the washer/dryer first time - a new baby rag and taggie - this time I used machine quilting thread, and had no breakage between the squares (either that or I was more careful when cutting)???? 

Oh - and here is Zoey - "no, I never get into anything - Hershey Kiss wrapper you say? Well I never!!" How does she peel those????


----------



## sahm1000

*Toadstool* said:


> Tom, The dress was adorable! I agree with other posters.. need more pix!*
> Hannah has been using the potty for 2 days straight!!! Woohoo!!!
> *




Tom!  I'm agreeing here, we need more pictures!  Come on, you know better than that!!!!

Way to go Hannah 



*Toadstool* said:


> So do you put her pullups when you go out of the house? I am wondering what to do about that. She refuses to put diapers on. We went out today and she did fine in her panties. I know she can't be perfect and not have accidents just yet though. Trying to decide what to do for church on Sunday.
> Going to be there for 3 hours. Maybe I need to invest in pull ups again. I had gotten some about 6 months ago and they leaked terribly. I JUST bought a big box of diapers too...




I find potty training to be very stressful !  Trying to figure out how to leave the house, praying they don't have an accident, bringing changes of clothes everywhere.......and really praying hard that they don't have an accident in their car seat stresses me out!  Grace, my oldest, was really hard to potty train.  She had accidents until she was around 4 (they weren't that frequent, but still she was 4!!!).  Claire, my middle child potty trained in one day.  Honestly!  She had one accident and I guess decided she didn't like that and never had another accident.  It still stressed me out worrying that she would have one for about a month but she was SO EASY!  I'll let you know how Lilly does in about 2 years!



*Toadstool* said:


> I keep forgetting to upload these. These are Hannah's Easter pictures. I made the bishop dress from swiss batiste. It is so soft and yummy! It has ecru lace, insertion, and beading on the sleeves and fancy band on the bottom. It was alot of work! I never did put the lace in the beading. I liked it without it.  She was so thrilled to take pictures with the bunnies! She loves them.




Beautiful dress!  Hannah is beautiful too!  The pictures are fabulous!



mirandag819 said:


> I know it is no big deal but I just bought a sewing machine today and attempted my first thing, I have never ever touched a sewing machine before, so I am sooooo excited to have actually made something. I couldn't find my camera so I took the pics on my blackberry, so it isn't really clear.... I know it is no biggie but I still wanted to share. You all were right, the easy fit pants were pretty easy to do. Here they are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just excited they came out looking normal on my first try, I was afraid they would be all deformed or that I wouldn't be able to figure out how to thread the machine. I think I want to go make another pair now!



Way to go!  You did a fantastic job!



mirandag819 said:


> Thank you ladies....and thanks for the suggestion for the easy fit pants! No I haven't gotten any tops yet, I just tried the first thing that was recomended by everyone (the easy fit pants).....so what top or dress do you all recomend for a beginner?



Any of the patterns from Carla C are wonderful.  I love the Simply Sweet myself but you can't go wrong with her patterns!



revrob said:


> I have a Singer Futura embroidery machine.  I has a (just slightly smaller than) 5x7 hoop.  It works fine.  I can slightly resize any 5x7 design to work in my machine.  Where the temptation comes in is when you see big hand pieced appliques and you think "wow, I wish I could do that on my machine!" and you realize you could if you had a hoop large enough.  But, honestly, I have recommended my machine to many that are looking to make a first time embroidery machine purchase.  It is a great machine for about $500, and it runs off of your computer so you can add designs without any problem.



So I'm just curious, if you have a machine are you limited on the hoop size by the machine (like their computer chip won't allow you to sew on a bigger space than that) or by the size of the hoop that you buy (can you buy a bigger hoop at a later time but in the meantime  you just use what came with the machine?).  Sorry for so many questions!  I have been looking at the Futura's - I am pretty sure others on here have one, right?  Anyone know of a good place to get one?


----------



## sahm1000

billwendy said:


> Boy, i would LOVE an embroidery machine - but are there any inexpensive ones out there for doing simple things??? Didnt there used to be a Disney one at Walmart? Was that any good? What about that brother embroidery thing thats not really a machine?????
> 
> Fresh out of the washer/dryer first time - a new baby rag and taggie - this time I used machine quilting thread, and had no breakage between the squares (either that or I was more careful when cutting)????
> 
> Oh - and here is Zoey - "no, I never get into anything - Hershey Kiss wrapper you say? Well I never!!" How does she peel those????





Be glad that Zoey peels them!  We had a Westie that ate a whole bag of Kisses (I know - enough chocolate that it should've killed him but this dog was a nut he literally ate pounds of chocolate throughout his life and got drunk once as a puppy - anything that he could get into he ate) without peeling them and let me tell you, on the way out he was NOT a happy camper!  I think foil is a little rough on the rear!! On the plus side, his poop was perfect for Christmas since it was all red and green!  

The blanket is perfect!  Very cute!


----------



## billwendy

sahm1000 said:


> Be glad that Zoey peels them!  We had a Westie that ate a whole bag of Kisses (I know - enough chocolate that it should've killed him but this dog was a nut he literally ate pounds of chocolate throughout his life and got drunk once as a puppy - anything that he could get into he ate) without peeling them and let me tell you, on the way out he was NOT a happy camper!  I think foil is a little rough on the rear!! On the plus side, his poop was perfect for Christmas since it was all red and green!
> 
> The blanket is perfect!  Very cute!


----------



## WyomingMom

I'm going to attempt to post a pic here.  I tried to post several last night and I got a message saying it had to go to an administrator for approval and it never showed up.  If it does show up, these are a couple of the first things I ever made (that promptly fell apart after we got home).  I made the patchwork twirl skirt and the shorts.  I didn't do the shirts, I'm not that good!


----------



## WyomingMom

Cool it worked!  I would like to add that Alexa doesn't normally wear eye makeup but she had a makeover at the BBB our first day and she thought she needed to wear the eye makeup they gave her after that!

MinnieVanMom - We living in Torrington, it's 85 miles north of Cheyenne, just 7 miles from the Nebraska border.  Are you from Wyoming also?

Here's a couple more pics.

My two oldest daughters





And my husband and two oldest sons - they weren't exactly happy to wear these but they humored me for one day!






And Alexa and Connor again.  My first appliques are really awful close up because I didn't use stabilizer and I was in a rush to finish everything.


----------



## *Toadstool*

mom2prettyprincess said:


> This is an absolute fabulous picture!! It is so fairytale like.That studio is amazing!


I LOVE that studio. She makes her own sets. She is amazing. It was pretty expensive though. 



twob4him said:


> I don't think the Viking Diamond and the Allure Plus are on the same playing field....seriously...did you see that red dress with the applique all around the bottom? Gorgeous! That machine must cost as much as a car!!!
> All I want to be able to do is make appliques on my children's clothing and buy those cute applique from swak embroidery and sites like "stitch on time"...most of those seem to be in 5x7 size. I am not a professional or anything and I won't be selling anything....so spending $1000-$1200 is a LOT for me...too much...I seriously doubt my hubby will go for it actually.  i think the larger hoop is a piecing type thing like you said...not sure. Thanks for your input and I hope you get that gorgeous machine!!! amazing I tell ya!
> 
> 
> I hope your DH feels better too! There are all kinds of medications for asthma...maybe your dh can find one that works for him! As you suspect, rescue inhalers work quick but they aren't long term...I hope you can convince him to seek something better!
> 
> 
> *ETA: I forgot to say that I love your DD's Easter pics with REAL bunnies....how cool is that! Her dress is just beautiful!*


I find that the characters are really tiny in 5 b 7. I didn't feel that way until I came on here.... 
5 by 7 really is perfect for alot of things. Just as long as you don't get hoop envy like me. I know 3 people in my immediate area with Viking Diamonds. The hoop is like the size of my sewing table. It is crazy!!! Most of them don't even use the bigger size hoop. They just upgrade their machines everytime a new one comes out just because they can. Here I am scrounging up money to buy a serger! It is frustrating! They use them just to sew. Most of them don't even embroider. I keep hoping one day they'll let me borrow one of those Diamonds and not give it back. 
It is the price of a small car... around 8k I think. Nuts huh?
My MIL has a Bernina that costs around that. You wouldn't believe the things those machines do. I wish I had never known about them. Seriously.. don't ever test someone elses top of the line machine... 
Just don't get the 4 by 4. That Futura that Shannon was talking about sounds great. Sounds you like you don't even need a card reader to put the designs onto the machine. I have a card reader I have to use with mine. You want a USB machine if possible.
I am hoping to start sewing for out after getting my serger. Maybe I can save up to get one of those "car" machines. 

Thank you for the support about my DH's asthma. Good to know I'm not crazy.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Oh Adi......that dress is beautiful!!! Love the photo op too, my SIL has a place like that to go to- lucky you! You did an amazing job on this dress!!!! So my style! I get Sew Beautiful magazine and gaze at the photos in wonder...no one around here teaches that type of sewing, nevermind clothes!
> My favorite quilt shop suggested i could teach a class on making clothes after the baby is born! Which I said "thats sounds like fun" lightly and when it got home it really hit me...ME!? teach a class!?????
> Adi- check out this site for cloth dipes...
> http://www.storkwearhouse.com/
> she is really nice and a work at home mom. You could check out FBs or Training pants.
> 
> Mystic was fun- ill try to post photos tomorrow. I have elephant feet tonight and I really probably pushed myself too far, I suspect I will be in bed a lot tomorrow. I also have little raised bumps all over my tummy????? (not red or anything, wonder if Im allergic to the Skin So Soft I bought and started using a week ago?)
> 
> I plan to make these for DD and my 2 neices (birthdays in April,May and June) turning 2,3, and 4...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tote is made up of fat quarters, so I am hoping to dig around and find the right fabric tomorrow in my stash. Aren't these cute? I thought they would be fun as gifts
> the cupcake tote is only like 7"x7" and 3" wide.


I am blessed to live in an area that offers alot of sewing help. All of these older ladies down here have taken me under their wings and taught me things. It is so much fun. I see some training pants on etsy that look really neat. I might get some of those.
Love your cupcake stuff. Did you ever finish your quilt??? I can't wait to see it.



mirandag819 said:


> I know it is no big deal but I just bought a sewing machine today and attempted my first thing, I have never ever touched a sewing machine before, so I am sooooo excited to have actually made something. I couldn't find my camera so I took the pics on my blackberry, so it isn't really clear.... I know it is no biggie but I still wanted to share. You all were right, the easy fit pants were pretty easy to do. Here they are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just excited they came out looking normal on my first try, I was afraid they would be all deformed or that I wouldn't be able to figure out how to thread the machine. I think I want to go make another pair now!


Wow! You did a great job! Your DD is just precious too!



billwendy said:


> Toadstool - I too had a hard time with Advair taken 2x/day - i was totally going hoarse and losing my voice!! It was really weird - but anyway (I know its not the same as your DH) my Dr switched me to advair in the morning and singular at night and it was so less stressful on my body and I still didnt need my rescue inhailer - I had been using it multiple times/day without even thinking about it!!


Gosh.. he is so against taking anything like Singulair or Zyrtec. He just has his mind made up he won't take medicine every day. I think I am just going to give up on talking to him about it and pray about it. We got in a fight last night about it. I'm just worried about him. He doesn't want me to worry. 



sahm1000 said:


> Yeah for you!  That's fantastic!  We are lucky that we don't have a car payment.  We were able to pay cash for our car when we bought it (it was BEFORE kids - we were both working, etc.) and we only have to have one car since Darren gets a company car (the best kind - a free car with gas and all maintainence paid for!!!!!) that he uses.  I am dreading the day when something happens to mine (it's 6 1/2 almost 7 years old with around 92000 miles) and we have to get a new one since I don't want a payment and as of right now we don't have enough saved up yet to pay for a new one.  I am just hoping for another couple of years out of it and I'll be happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of this talk about embroidery machines is making my itch to buy one even worse!  Since I didn't get a birthday present and Mother's day is coming up I am considering buying one rolleyes1 just don't tell my DH yet!).  I would love everyone's input on what the minimum size hoop should be and what features I should look for.  I wish I had the $$ for a really fantastic one but right now I'm looking more along the lines of a lesser machine.  Any info you guys have would be appreciated!


Everyone seems to get the 4 by 4 one first trying to save money and then upgrading soon after. 4 by 4 is REALLY small. I guess if you just want to embroider small names on things it would work. 5 by 7 gives you just so much more room to work with! You can check around for a refurb or floor model too. Sometimes you can get some deals!
That is great about how you want to save up to buy a car. We didn't do that, but we hope to with our next one. We are Dave Ramsey listeners as well, and he seems pretty firm on that is the way to go.



revrob said:


> I have a Singer Futura embroidery machine.  I has a (just slightly smaller than) 5x7 hoop.  It works fine.  I can slightly resize any 5x7 design to work in my machine.  Where the temptation comes in is when you see big hand pieced appliques and you think "wow, I wish I could do that on my machine!" and you realize you could if you had a hoop large enough.  But, honestly, I have recommended my machine to many that are looking to make a first time embroidery machine purchase.  It is a great machine for about $500, and it runs off of your computer so you can add designs without any problem.


I keep looking at DivasDuds on etsy, and she offers her designs in 5 by 7 and 6 by 10. I think that 6 by 10 would be really good for character appliques.  
500 is a deal! Goodness.. definitely a great purchase. 



billwendy said:


> Boy, i would LOVE an embroidery machine - but are there any inexpensive ones out there for doing simple things??? Didnt there used to be a Disney one at Walmart? Was that any good? What about that brother embroidery thing thats not really a machine?????
> 
> Fresh out of the washer/dryer first time - a new baby rag and taggie - this time I used machine quilting thread, and had no breakage between the squares (either that or I was more careful when cutting)????
> 
> Oh - and here is Zoey - "no, I never get into anything - Hershey Kiss wrapper you say? Well I never!!" How does she peel those????


I vote for the Futura for 500.. thats a deal. Seriously!!
The one at Wal Mart is a 4 by 4. I hear you can get great deals on them right now because they are clearancing them in some stores. I guess they are fine as long as you don't want bigger. 
Zoe is adorable! I was going to say you were lucky she didn't eat the wrapper.


sahm1000 said:


> I find potty training to be very stressful !  Trying to figure out how to leave the house, praying they don't have an accident, bringing changes of clothes everywhere.......and really praying hard that they don't have an accident in their car seat stresses me out!  Grace, my oldest, was really hard to potty train.  She had accidents until she was around 4 (they weren't that frequent, but still she was 4!!!).  Claire, my middle child potty trained in one day.  Honestly!  She had one accident and I guess decided she didn't like that and never had another accident.  It still stressed me out worrying that she would have one for about a month but she was SO EASY!  I'll let you know how Lilly does in about 2 years!
> 
> Beautiful dress!  Hannah is beautiful too!  The pictures are fabulous!
> 
> So I'm just curious, if you have a machine are you limited on the hoop size by the machine (like their computer chip won't allow you to sew on a bigger space than that) or by the size of the hoop that you buy (can you buy a bigger hoop at a later time but in the meantime  you just use what came with the machine?).  Sorry for so many questions!  I have been looking at the Futura's - I am pretty sure others on here have one, right?  Anyone know of a good place to get one?


I am stressed about the potty training. She doesn't even want to look at a diaper. I put her one on to sleep though... kicking and screaming.
I don't want to be that mom that takes her kid to church and she plays in her own pee all Sunday morning... gosh.. 
Most embroidery machines will come with a hoop for the biggest size of the embroidery field that it cam embroider. If a machine has listed that the embroidery field is 5 by 7 it will come with a 5 by 7 hoop and it will only embroider that 5 by 7 area. It won't accept designs bigger than 5 by 7. The only thing you can do to get a bigger space is to get a multi or mega hoop that allows you to move the hoop to get a bigger area. Then you have to split your design into 2, and it will stitch as 2 separate designs in the same hoop. Hope that makes sense.



sahm1000 said:


> Be glad that Zoey peels them!  We had a Westie that ate a whole bag of Kisses (I know - enough chocolate that it should've killed him but this dog was a nut he literally ate pounds of chocolate throughout his life and got drunk once as a puppy - anything that he could get into he ate) without peeling them and let me tell you, on the way out he was NOT a happy camper!  I think foil is a little rough on the rear!! On the plus side, his poop was perfect for Christmas since it was all red and green!
> 
> The blanket is perfect!  Very cute!


Oh my gosh... 
We has a Westie that likes to eat clothes.... anything stinky she would go for.. so just imagine. She had colorful poops too, but at least they were cotton poops and not tin foil! I guess Westies like to eat non edible things.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Thank you for all the compliments on the dress btw. 

I was just looking at this site for some sewing inspirations.
http://appliqueforkids.com/gallery.php
I have seen her trunk show which is all these outfits in person. They are so cute!!!

I have been on the dis way too much today! 
I am going


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Well we need more pictures than that!


 


Adi12982 said:


> I agree!! I even went to your blog to see if you had any there, but nope!


Check again! 


revrob said:


> Leighanna looks so sweet! but we do need more pictures!


 


*Toadstool* said:


> Tom, The dress was adorable! I agree with other posters.. need more pix!


 


*Toadstool* said:


> I keep forgetting to upload these. These are Hannah's Easter pictures. I made the bishop dress from swiss batiste. It is so soft and yummy! It has ecru lace, insertion, and beading on the sleeves and fancy band on the bottom. It was alot of work! I never did put the lace in the beading. I liked it without it. She was so thrilled to take pictures with the bunnies! She loves them.


OMYGoodness! That is pure craftmanship at its finest! 


sahm1000 said:


> Tom! I'm agreeing here, we need more pictures! Come on, you know better than that!!!!


Thanks for all the complements, I thought I added a couple of more photos, but when I looked back, I guess I didn't!
I did update my blog though, with a couple of more pics!


----------



## LouiesMama

I got a nasty sunburn out in the garden today, and I can't sleep  .  I put SPF30 all over Louie and myself, but I forgot the back of my neck.   Yeouch!  

Anyways - I'm loving all the nice compliments and gorgeous creations!!!  Visiting this thread always makes me feel so good !  

A couple of comments off the top of my head while I'm in this rare de-lurked state:

Simply Sweet vs. Stripwork - The bodices are pretty much the same.  I think the stripwork might be a tad wider and shorter in the larger sizes, but I'm not positive.  The things that stripwork has that are different are button-up straps, the neckline ruffle, lengths/instructions for a double ruffle, and strip piecing instructions.  SS has lots more finishing, strap, and bodice options, however.  

Potty Training - Lou was another kid who did things on his own terms.  He was cloth diapered up until he was 3.5.  When we put our last house on the market, I just didn't have it in me to deal with the pail or the laundry.  I got him some pull-ups, and he loved them way too much!  DH asked him why he wouldn't use the potty, and he said "I don't need the potty, I got my Diego pants!"  Right before we went on our house hunting trip, DH bought some awful cheap diapers with tabs.  Lou and I both disliked using them, and mutually agreed that underpants were a better option.   He's been the perfect big boy ever since! 

Location - So neat to see where everyone lives!  I'm just North of Baltimore in Towson.  I'd totally be up for an East Coast get together!!! 

MouseTriper - Soooooo happy to hear your news!  We'll keep the prayers coming your way!

EnchantedPrincess - Jenny, I'm in the same boat as you with the blood pressure.  Are you monitoring at home?  I've found that mine is much lower when I'm relaxing at home.  You really can do a lot with diet and exercise, too.  Even 10 lbs makes a big difference for me.  Stress has a big impact, too.  Please take good care of yourself and try not to worry .  You can live a very long time with high blood pressure, and it is good you are addressing it now while you are young and healthy.

Eeyore4Ever419 - I had those elephant feet too!  I could only wear slip-on sandals at the end (with socks 'cause it was cold - quite the fashion statement).  Propping and icing helped some, but having the baby was really the only thing that made it go away!  At least it isn't too too hot up there yet!  Try to take it easy these last few weeks! 

twob4him - Girl, you need to get your embroidery machine ASAP!  I was in your state for a month before I bought mine, and I couldn't think about anything else!  I have the brother PE-700II, and I bought it from HSN online.  

http://crafts-sewing.hsn.com/brothe...ort_p-3650729_xp.aspx?web_id=3650729&ocm=sekw

I did the flex-pay thing, and it was great.  DH never did this ->  with the credit card bill!

I've had it for about a year and a half now, and it hasn't given me a minute of trouble.  Yeah, a bigger hoop would be nice, but I find that I can get the impact I want with 5 x 7 and 4 x 4 designs by creative placement and mixing and matching  !

OK, I'm going to try to go and sleep now.  Tomorrow is another big day in the garden.  I'll definitely be more thorough with the sunscreen application!


----------



## danicaw

mirandag819 said:


> I know it is no big deal but I just bought a sewing machine today and attempted my first thing, I have never ever touched a sewing machine before, so I am sooooo excited to have actually made something. I couldn't find my camera so I took the pics on my blackberry, so it isn't really clear.... I know it is no biggie but I still wanted to share. You all were right, the easy fit pants were pretty easy to do. Here they are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just excited they came out looking normal on my first try, I was afraid they would be all deformed or that I wouldn't be able to figure out how to thread the machine. I think I want to go make another pair now!



Great Job!!!!
I love that pattern! Soo fun and easy!
Super Cute!


----------



## livndisney

I am so tired and headed to bed, but I wanted to announce......

The Fawn outfit I have been working on for quite awhile is done!!!!! (well atleast as done as it is going to be for now LOL.  I am basically happy with it-Morgan loves what she has seen so far.  I did tell her JORD would NOT be getting a matching outfit LOL


----------



## livndisney

BTW-Tom

Morgan saw Lee's LPS dress and wants to know why you have HER fabric LOL.

Guess what outfit I will be making next? LOL


----------



## MouseTriper

The Moonk's Mom said:


> That is great news! We will continue to pray for you!  And even cry with you over your joy!





my*2*angels said:


> This is FANTASTIC news!!!  Yes, prayers really do work!  And I will definitely keep them coming your way!  GOD IS GOOD!





minnie2 said:


> Oh I am crying here with you!  I am so excited for you!  I so pray you will have that perfect little child in your arms SOON!!!!!!!  You are ot a sap you are a mom who wants to love a child!!!!!  Noting is more important then that!
> i will continue to pray that that little boy will be with you very soon!





DisneyMOM09 said:


> I got teary eyed reading this! I am soo happy that you got a good report! I will continue to keep you in my prayers! Be blessed!!!!!





EnchantedPrincess said:


> That is great news!!!!  You and your family will continue to be in my prayers....





revrob said:


> I'm so happy for you!  You're right - prayers DO WORK!  I'll continue to pray for your family.





NaeNae said:


> I'm all teary just reading this.  I'll continue the prayers.  Please keep us posted.





WyomingMom said:


> Mousetriper - That's awesome news!  I'll be praying for your family!





sahm1000 said:


> Beth, I am praying for your family too.  Please take care of yourself.





livndisney said:


> Oh BETH!!!!!! I am all goose bumps!!!





jessica52877 said:


> Beth! that is such wonderful news! I'll keep praying and continue to hope that it all works out well!





mom2prettyprincess said:


> That is amazing news! How awesome!





HeatherSue said:


> WOO-HOOO!!!!!!!! I am SO happy for you!! I literally was sobbing when I read this- in a good way!!  The power of prayer never ceases to amaze me!  I'll keep praying for you guys!





Adi12982 said:


> CONGRATS CONGRATS CONGRATS!!





lovesdumbo said:


> What wonderful news!





sahm1000 said:


> Congratulations Beth!  I'll keep saying prayers for you!  I hope your wish comes true!





princessmom29 said:


> Mousetripper- so glad that you got good news.





bclydia said:


> Oh, that is really great news! We'll keep praying





Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Beth! What wonderful news.  When I read your post I got the chills all over!  More prayers coming your way.





*Toadstool* said:


> Prayer can move mountains! I hope this is truly the case for you. I'm so happy for you.





phins_jazy said:


> That's WONDERFUL news!!!!





3goofyboys said:


> CONGRATS!! Sending more prayers your way.





sweetstitches said:


> Praying, praying praying!!!!!  I'm so happy it looks like things are speeding up for you.  I know how hard it is to wait for *your* baby to arrive when their are so many variables in the way.    Adoption is rather close to my heart, afterall.





ibesue said:


> Its definitely the power of prayer.  I will keep you in my prayers.





DisneyKings said:


> Congrats!!!  Keeping up the prayers for you!



Thank you ALL for your prayers and kind words!!!  The power of prayer is definitely an amazing thing.  We have actually had our son here with us since he was born. He is now almost a year and a half.  We just have not been allowed to adopt him yet.  Tucking in my baby every night and not knowing whether it will be the last time or not is very emotional for me.  Dealing with a legal-risk adoption is kinda like being on an emotional roller-coaster of ups and downs, you live in a constant state of fear. As you can imagine, hearing this latest news has been a true blessing.  We still are not quite there yet so we continue to pray. Again, thank you all for your prayers!!!!


----------



## MouseTriper

LouiesMama said:


> MouseTriper - Soooooo happy to hear your news!  We'll keep the prayers coming your way!


Thanks so much Carla!!!  I appreciate the prayers so much!  Sorry to hear about your sunburn.  Hope it feels better tomorrow.



livndisney said:


> I am so tired and headed to bed, but I wanted to announce......
> 
> The Fawn outfit I have been working on for quite awhile is done!!!!! (well atleast as done as it is going to be for now LOL.  I am basically happy with it-Morgan loves what she has seen so far.  I did tell her JORD would NOT be getting a matching outfit LOL


LOL>....what???  Poor JORD!!!  JK.....hope we get to see some pics SOON!!!


----------



## fairygoodmother

I have had just about the worst day EVER today.  I blew up at my MIL (who lives next door) yelled at her, and told her that I am sick of her constant negativity toward my 12yo, who is adopted and has some "issues".   When MIL said she was going to "leave until things calmed down over here" I told her to not let my door hit her on her fat *** when she left. I don't talk like that!  And I never yell at grown-ups!  
Then I discovered more things my 12yo has said and done...which have contributed to MANY damaged relationships in my life...

Prayer Warriors?? Are you out there??  Lift up our family, please!

But I digress...
I wanted to say something about Big Gives.
After my day today, and after sending my 12yo off to bed I looked at the Belfonti pre-trip report.  Can I just say that I am feeling a little bit of calm and contentment?  My little "gift", which didn't take me very long to make, has just brought alot of joy to a little girl.  Seeing her smiling face made me feel soooo much better!  I know that it's been said before that the Gives are rewarding for those of us participating.  I feel that!  It's not about me, but tonight, it WAS about me!  I don't have to feel like the worst daughter-in-law and next door neighbor on the planet for a few minutes.

Today, I made a difference in the life of a child.

Tomorrow after church, I will apologize to my MIL and we will have a calm conversation about my daughter.  But today, I made a difference in the life of a child.  And her smile warmed my heart.  And I am so grateful for the opportunity I had to make that difference.

And that is all, because I am crying and can no longer see the computer screen.

But I sincerely ask that you lift our family in prayer.  Our Father knows our needs...


----------



## fairygoodmother

double post-sorry!


----------



## bclydia

fairygoodmother said:


> I have had just about the worst day EVER today.  I blew up at my MIL (who lives next door) yelled at her, and told her that I am sick of her constant negativity toward my 12yo, who is adopted and has some "issues".   When MIL said she was going to "leave until things calmed down over here" I told her to not let my door hit her on her fat *** when she left. I don't talk like that!  And I never yell at grown-ups!
> Then I discovered more things my 12yo has said and done...which have contributed to MANY damaged relationships in my life...
> 
> Prayer Warriors?? Are you out there??  Lift up our family, please!
> 
> But I digress...
> I wanted to say something about Big Gives.
> After my day today, and after sending my 12yo off to bed I looked at the Belfonti pre-trip report.  Can I just say that I am feeling a little bit of calm and contentment?  My little "gift", which didn't take me very long to make, has just brought alot of joy to a little girl.  Seeing her smiling face made me feel soooo much better!  I know that it's been said before that the Gives are rewarding for those of us participating.  I feel that!  It's not about me, but tonight, it WAS about me!  I don't have to feel like the worst daughter-in-law and next door neighbor on the planet for a few minutes.
> 
> Today, I made a difference in the life of a child.
> 
> Tomorrow after church, I will apologize to my MIL and we will have a calm conversation about my daughter.  But today, I made a difference in the life of a child.  And her smile warmed my heart.  And I am so grateful for the opportunity I had to make that difference.
> 
> And that is all, because I am crying and can no longer see the computer screen.
> 
> But I sincerely ask that you lift our family in prayer.  Our Father knows our needs...




Oh my! You've had a hard day.  Know that I'm praying for you tonight.
Isn't it nice to be able to do a little something that makes such a difference for someone else?  What a great "reality check."


----------



## kmbyoung94

Hello!My name is Kristi. I have been a lurker for over a year now. I must say that I have no idea about computers but I have loved getting to know all of you through your posts. And I just love everything that everyone has made. I am a sahm of 2 girls. My oldest, Julia, is 12 and my youngest, Kristin, is 3. They keep me very busy. I am married to my best friend, Robert. I finally got the courage to ask my computer genius uncle how to post. So here I am and I hope to get to know all of you much better.
Hugs, kristi


----------



## DisneyMOM09

*Toadstool* said:


> So do you put her pullups when you go out of the house? I am wondering what to do about that. She refuses to put diapers on. We went out today and she did fine in her panties. I know she can't be perfect and not have accidents just yet though. Trying to decide what to do for church on Sunday.
> Going to be there for 3 hours. Maybe I need to invest in pull ups again. I had gotten some about 6 months ago and they leaked terribly. I JUST bought a big box of diapers too...



I suggest the nighttime Pull ups. Kaitlyn is prety much potty trained but she still wears a pull up at naptime, bedtime and if we are going to be out for long periods of time. I think that we could put her in panties all the time, but I am waiting to start that until after we return from disney, just in case. I also put her in a pull up for church, but I make sure to take her to the bathroom befor the service and during if she tells me she needs to. Then we usually make a trip to the potty before we leave.  anyway, back to nighttime pull ups, I figure it makes more sense to buy one type of pullups rather than 2 and the nighttime ones control the leaks ALOT better!!! Fortunately, we haven't had any accidents in 3weeks!!! and she has been holding it the whole night!!!!!! I think we are almost finished!!!


----------



## pixeegrl

livndisney said:


> I have done the glue on gems. They were very easy to do and have lasted thru 2 years of washing. I would suggest tracing the pattern on the shirt in pencil and using long tweezers to add the gem. I put a dot of glue right from the bottle to the shirt abd press the gem on.



Where do you get them and what kind of glue do you use? I want to make a minnie one to go with a SS. TIA!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

Just a reminder the RED tag fabric @ JoAnn's is 50% off starting today!!​


----------



## pixeegrl

danicaw said:


> I have used a number of hotfix motifs and typically am very pleased. They wash well, but don't put them in the dryer...that is the trick for me.
> The glue is heat activated and the dryer can soften it.
> Some of my favorite ones have come from  ebay.
> I can PM you more info if you want specifics



I would love some info on the sellers as well. You can PM if you like also. Thanks!


----------



## Stephres

billwendy said:


>



Zoey!  When my husband was a kid they had a schnauzer who ate a whole bowl of Hershey kisses and left the wrappers neatly balled up in a pile. And did not get sick!

I love your rag quilt and tag blanket. What a nice gift!

We have a readers' exchange article in the paper and someone is offering to give away a computerized embroidery machine. I think I am going to call about it today. It was in yesterday's paper so she might have already given it away and it might be a piece of junk and that's why she's giving it away so I am trying not to get too excited (how early is too early to call on a Sunday morning?).



WyomingMom said:


>



Cute cute cute! Thank you for posting the pictures, I love all of them! Your kids are adorable too.



fairygoodmother said:


> I wanted to say something about Big Gives.
> After my day today, and after sending my 12yo off to bed I looked at the Belfonti pre-trip report.  Can I just say that I am feeling a little bit of calm and contentment?  My little "gift", which didn't take me very long to make, has just brought alot of joy to a little girl.  Seeing her smiling face made me feel soooo much better!  I know that it's been said before that the Gives are rewarding for those of us participating.  I feel that!  It's not about me, but tonight, it WAS about me!  I don't have to feel like the worst daughter-in-law and next door neighbor on the planet for a few minutes.
> 
> Today, I made a difference in the life of a child.



 I think sometimes I get so much more out of the big gives than the kids, with the way it makes me feel. Hope you get everything patched up with your MIL. 

Toadstool, your pictures are gorgeous and hooray for Hannah using the potty! Megan stopped by while I was looking at them at said she liked the ducklings. I didn't even notice them! So much cuteness going on there. She also asked for a bunny, so thanks for that, lol.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

Stephres said:


> We have a readers' exchange article in the paper and someone is offering to give away a computerized embroidery machine. I think I am going to call about it today. It was in yesterday's paper so she might have already given it away and it might be a piece of junk and that's why she's giving it away so I am trying not to get too excited (how early is too early to call on a Sunday morning?).



I would say if it is in the paper...they can expect calls as early as the paper comes in the a.m....But I would wait until ummm...8am....if it's 8 where you are...go now...do not read another post, you might miss it.


----------



## minnie2

MinnieVanMom said:


> It is already scheduled to go to the body shop for the dent.  It is not big but I don't want it to rust and cause more problems.
> 
> I love it for my family and the price was right.  I had the cash saved but was going for a more luxury vehicle.  This one is perfect and didn't cost as much.
> 
> 
> It didn't come with a manual so do you how to start the DVD player from the drivers seat?


What about calling to company for the manual?



revrob said:


> My best advice about an embroidery machine - buy the biggest hoop that you can afford!  Hoop envy sets in reallllly fast!  It seems that it doesn't matter what size hoop you have, you always want a bigger hoop.  I have a 5x7 hoop and I love my machine.  BUT I always wish I could go bigger.  There are ways around that, but it would be nice to not have to figure all of that out.


I agree with this.  I have a 4x4 hoop and part of me wishes I had a bigger one BUT I know there is no way I could have afforded the larger kind.  So for now I am happy with my small hoop.  For me the old saying beggars can't be choosers worked!


MinnieVanMom said:


> That was what I wanted too!  But this was about 9K less for the same year and it has a DVD player for DS.





ibesue said:


> Good morning everyone.  Happy Saturday!!!  So today is my wedding anniversary.  DH is gone to help man a station at an ultra marathon this morning!  I am going to have brunch with a friend from high school!  Hopefully we can do something tonight, but knowing what he is doing, he will probably fall asleep when he gets home!    To be honest, this week is always so busy, we usually forget about the anniversary.  Between taxes and first granddaughters birthday....  and it has been 27 years!
> 
> I have a Pathfinder too!  I went from a Volvo to a Pathfinder!!


HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!  
Cool you have a pathfinder too.  I like mine don't get me wrong but I hate my current dealership and this is also my 2nd pathfinder.  So I am kind of over it.  You know?  When we where looking for a new truck DH wanted either a BMW x5 or he wanted to get me my Volvo xc90 but I didn't want to spend the extra money so I pushed for the Pathfinder and now I regret it because here DH was wanting to get me the car I wanted but I was saying no!  Silly me!  Next time I will listen to him!  

We have the DVD and the Navagation in it and honestly I don't think I will ever own a car with out a Nav in it again!  



DisneyKings said:


> We had a great time at Disney on Ice last weekend.  I didn't have time to fix the tops I was having trouble with, so I did iron-ons.


So cute! I love that Tink fabric!  


Jennia said:


> I finished the dress for Caleb's give for his little sister. I think it might be too long, but I already added a tuck on the bottom and am tempted to add another. What do you all think? I also need to re-iron the straps so they lay more flat; I'm pretty sure my iron is slowly committing suicide.


Looks cute to me!  


PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Love all the new things posted!
> 
> Here is CarlaC's precious dress without the sleeves. Cute dress for summer, and Leighanna likes this style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leighanna picked out the fabric for this too.``


So pretty!  I have to get that fabric to make a dress for my girlfriends little girls bday!  
I agree MORE PICTURES!  



poohnpigletCA said:


> I just mailed the items for Olivia's BIG GIVE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to tell you that I am very proud of the tutu, my 8 year old made it!
> Sierra made sure to pick Olivia's favorite colors. I am quite proud of my little helper.
> 
> My MIL Donna made the slippers for the girls.
> 
> 
> I did get the shock of my life at the PO when she told me it would be $28.95 to mail.
> 
> It only weighed 1 pound 2 ounces. I asked her why it was so expensive and she said that my box was too big.
> The box was not that large it just had the above items and that tutu can really be squished down. I love the BIG GIVE but $30. to mail a tutu is crazy. I took everything out and put it in a flat rate box. Crazy I tell you.


Love everything!  Great Job Seirra!  





*Toadstool* said:


> I keep forgetting to upload these. These are Hannah's Easter pictures. I made the bishop dress from swiss batiste. It is so soft and yummy! It has ecru lace, insertion, and beading on the sleeves and fancy band on the bottom. It was alot of work! I never did put the lace in the beading. I liked it without it.  She was so thrilled to take pictures with the bunnies! She loves them.


YAY on the Potty training!  
That outfit is stunning!  Those pictures are gorgeous!  
Did you ever Digitize those haunted mansion things we talked about?



mirandag819 said:


> I know it is no big deal but I just bought a sewing machine today and attempted my first thing, I have never ever touched a sewing machine before, so I am sooooo excited to have actually made something. I couldn't find my camera so I took the pics on my blackberry, so it isn't really clear.... I know it is no biggie but I still wanted to share. You all were right, the easy fit pants were pretty easy to do. Here they are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just excited they came out looking normal on my first try, I was afraid they would be all deformed or that I wouldn't be able to figure out how to thread the machine. I think I want to go make another pair now!


Great JOB!  I love those easy fit pants!  
I recommend Carl'as Peasant top pattern if you are only looking for one more because it can be a winter top, summer really all seasons and it can be so many different types of dresses!  If you are going ti get more then one I say her simply sweet!  If you can do both I would say go for it because you could even put a peasant top under the simply sweet for a different look!  




billwendy said:


> Boy, i would LOVE an embroidery machine - but are there any inexpensive ones out there for doing simple things??? Didnt there used to be a Disney one at Walmart? Was that any good? What about that brother embroidery thing thats not really a machine?????
> 
> Fresh out of the washer/dryer first time - a new baby rag and taggie - this time I used machine quilting thread, and had no breakage between the squares (either that or I was more careful when cutting)????
> 
> Oh - and here is Zoey - "no, I never get into anything - Hershey Kiss wrapper you say? Well I never!!" How does she peel those????


Love the blankets!  and Well Zoe is too cute!  
 I have a brother Innovis 900 d which is a 4x4 hoop and I really like it.  It is a Disney Machine.  I don't think Walmart has that machine anymore...



WyomingMom said:


> I'm going to attempt to post a pic here.  I tried to post several last night and I got a message saying it had to go to an administrator for approval and it never showed up.  If it does show up, these are a couple of the first things I ever made (that promptly fell apart after we got home).  I made the patchwork twirl skirt and the shorts.  I didn't do the shirts, I'm not that good!





WyomingMom said:


> Cool it worked!  I would like to add that Alexa doesn't normally wear eye makeup but she had a makeover at the BBB our first day and she thought she needed to wear the eye makeup they gave her after that!
> 
> MinnieVanMom - We living in Torrington, it's 85 miles north of Cheyenne, just 7 miles from the Nebraska border.  Are you from Wyoming also?
> 
> Here's a couple more pics.
> 
> My two oldest daughters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my husband and two oldest sons - they weren't exactly happy to wear these but they humored me for one day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Alexa and Connor again.  My first appliques are really awful close up because I didn't use stabilizer and I was in a rush to finish everything.


Everything is so great!  And yes you could make those tops!  Carla has a ragalan pattern that is great



MouseTriper said:


> Thank you ALL for your prayers and kind words!!!  The power of prayer is definitely an amazing thing.  We have actually had our son here with us since he was born. He is now almost a year and a half.  We just have not been allowed to adopt him yet.  Tucking in my baby every night and not knowing whether it will be the last time or not is very emotional for me.  Dealing with a legal-risk adoption is kinda like being on an emotional roller-coaster of ups and downs, you live in a constant state of fear. As you can imagine, hearing this latest news has been a true blessing.  We still are not quite there yet so we continue to pray. Again, thank you all for your prayers!!!!


I pray your little boy gets to stay with you guys forever!  



fairygoodmother said:


> I have had just about the worst day EVER today.  I blew up at my MIL (who lives next door) yelled at her, and told her that I am sick of her constant negativity toward my 12yo, who is adopted and has some "issues".   When MIL said she was going to "leave until things calmed down over here" I told her to not let my door hit her on her fat *** when she left. I don't talk like that!  And I never yell at grown-ups!
> Then I discovered more things my 12yo has said and done...which have contributed to MANY damaged relationships in my life...
> 
> Prayer Warriors?? Are you out there??  Lift up our family, please!
> 
> But I digress...
> I wanted to say something about Big Gives.
> After my day today, and after sending my 12yo off to bed I looked at the Belfonti pre-trip report.  Can I just say that I am feeling a little bit of calm and contentment?  My little "gift", which didn't take me very long to make, has just brought alot of joy to a little girl.  Seeing her smiling face made me feel soooo much better!  I know that it's been said before that the Gives are rewarding for those of us participating.  I feel that!  It's not about me, but tonight, it WAS about me!  I don't have to feel like the worst daughter-in-law and next door neighbor on the planet for a few minutes.
> 
> Today, I made a difference in the life of a child.
> 
> Tomorrow after church, I will apologize to my MIL and we will have a calm conversation about my daughter.  But today, I made a difference in the life of a child.  And her smile warmed my heart.  And I am so grateful for the opportunity I had to make that difference.
> 
> And that is all, because I am crying and can no longer see the computer screen.
> 
> But I sincerely ask that you lift our family in prayer.  Our Father knows our needs...






kmbyoung94 said:


> Hello!My name is Kristi. I have been a lurker for over a year now. I must say that I have no idea about computers but I have loved getting to know all of you through your posts. And I just love everything that everyone has made. I am a sahm of 2 girls. My oldest, Julia, is 12 and my youngest, Kristin, is 3. They keep me very busy. I am married to my best friend, Robert. I finally got the courage to ask my computer genius uncle how to post. So here I am and I hope to get to know all of you much better.
> Hugs, kristi


Welcome!!!!!!


----------



## twob4him

sahm1000 said:


> Yeah for you!  That's fantastic!  We are lucky that we don't have a car payment.  We were able to pay cash for our car when we bought it (it was BEFORE kids - we were both working, etc.) and we only have to have one car since Darren gets a company car (the best kind - a free car with gas and all maintainence paid for!!!!!) that he uses.  I am dreading the day when something happens to mine (it's 6 1/2 almost 7 years old with around 92000 miles) and we have to get a new one since I don't want a payment and as of right now we don't have enough saved up yet to pay for a new one.  I am just hoping for another couple of years out of it and I'll be happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of this talk about embroidery machines is making my itch to buy one even worse!  Since I didn't get a birthday present and Mother's day is coming up I am considering buying one (1 just don't tell my DH yet!).  I would love everyone's input on what the minimum size hoop should be and what features I should look for.  I wish I had the $$ for a really fantastic one but right now I'm looking more along the lines of a lesser machine.  Any info you guys have would be appreciated!


That's great about the car....we don't have car payments either...I just drive a regular minivan without bells and whistles but it starts up everyday and is paid for so I am quite content!!!

Yes, you sound like me....sure, it would be nice to own a "car" machine but do I really need it? I am thinking 5 x 7 is good enough and anything bigger I can hand piece...I mean if its that big it should be "easier" to hand piece anyways. I mean I did that Bambi and Thumper by hand and it wasn't too bad....





I tried the Ellure Plus and I really like the features it has to make sewing in general easier and it is a solid machine so I just need to try to save up for it!




billwendy said:


> Boy, i would LOVE an embroidery machine - but are there any inexpensive ones out there for doing simple things??? Didnt there used to be a Disney one at Walmart? Was that any good? What about that brother embroidery thing thats not really a machine?????
> 
> Fresh out of the washer/dryer first time - a new baby rag and taggie - this time I used machine quilting thread, and had no breakage between the squares (either that or I was more careful when cutting)????
> 
> Oh - and here is Zoey - "no, I never get into anything - Hershey Kiss wrapper you say? Well I never!!" How does she peel those????


I think the worst thing would be to buy a "cheap" (read $500 which isn't cheap) machine and not have it work. I definately want to have service behind it and not have something that jams up and won't function properly.

I love your taggy blanket and rag quilt! You did a great job!! 

You doggy is so cute with his innocent face....I can just hear him saying "What? What???" 



WyomingMom said:


> I'm going to attempt to post a pic here.  I tried to post several last night and I got a message saying it had to go to an administrator for approval and it never showed up.  If it does show up, these are a couple of the first things I ever made (that promptly fell apart after we got home).  I made the patchwork twirl skirt and the shorts.  I didn't do the shirts, I'm not that good!


Your children are so cute and you did a great job with your outfits, (even if they did fall apart when you got home. ) 



*Toadstool* said:


> I LOVE that studio. She makes her own sets. She is amazing. It was pretty expensive though.
> 
> 
> I find that the characters are really tiny in 5 b 7. I didn't feel that way until I came on here....:
> 5 by 7 really is perfect for alot of things. Just as long as you don't get hoop envy like me. I know 3 people in my immediate area with Viking Diamonds. The hoop is like the size of my sewing table. It is crazy!!! Most of them don't even use the bigger size hoop. They just upgrade their machines everytime a new one comes out just because they can. Here I am scrounging up money to buy a serger! It is frustrating! They use them just to sew. Most of them don't even embroider. I keep hoping one day they'll let me borrow one of those Diamonds and not give it back.
> It is the price of a small car... around 8k I think. Nuts huh?
> My MIL has a Bernina that costs around that. You wouldn't believe the things those machines do. I wish I had never known about them. Seriously.. don't ever test someone elses top of the line machine...
> Just don't get the 4 by 4. That Futura that Shannon was talking about sounds great. Sounds you like you don't even need a card reader to put the designs onto the machine. I have a card reader I have to use with mine. You want a USB machine if possible.
> I am hoping to start sewing for out after getting my serger. Maybe I can save up to get one of those "car" machines.
> 
> Thank you for the support about my DH's asthma. Good to know I'm not crazy.
> 
> Gosh.. he is so against taking anything like Singulair or Zyrtec. He just has his mind made up he won't take medicine every day. I think I am just going to give up on talking to him about it and pray about it. We got in a fight last night about it. I'm just worried about him. He doesn't want me to worry.
> 
> I am stressed about the potty training. She doesn't even want to look at a diaper. I put her one on to sleep though... kicking and screaming.
> I don't want to be that mom that takes her kid to church and she plays in her own pee all Sunday morning... gosh.
> 
> Most embroidery machines will come with a hoop for the biggest size of the embroidery field that it cam embroider. If a machine has listed that the embroidery field is 5 by 7 it will come with a 5 by 7 hoop and it will only embroider that 5 by 7 area. It won't accept designs bigger than 5 by 7. The only thing you can do to get a bigger space is to get a multi or mega hoop that allows you to move the hoop to get a bigger area. Then you have to split your design into 2, and it will stitch as 2 separate designs in the same hoop. Hope that makes sense.


Ya.....don't try to keep up with those ladies ordering the latest model of everything....as I said, sure it would be loverly to have an $8000 machine and when I win the lottery I will buy myself one!

I hear ya about the potty training...my daughter Brook wore pull-ups at night forever! She trained daytime-wise in a "day" cause I wouldn't let her do it till she was three. I told her she had to wait till she was three to wear big girl undies. I was dreading the inevitable visiting of every public restroom as soon as I did. To this day, EVERYTIME we go anywhere even if she went before she left home, we have to go potty in every store!  But don't stress if you have a change of clothes its all you can do! 



*Toadstool* said:


> Thank you for all the compliments on the dress btw.
> 
> I was just looking at this site for some sewing inspirations.
> http://appliqueforkids.com/gallery.php
> I have seen her trunk show which is all these outfits in person. They are so cute!!!
> 
> I have been on the dis way too much today!
> I am going


They are adorable and we have the tools to do the same thing for much less money!!! Thanks CARLA!!!!!!



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Thanks for all the complements, I thought I added a couple of more photos, but when I looked back, I guess I didn't!
> I did update my blog though, with a couple of more pics!






LouiesMama said:


> I got a nasty sunburn out in the garden today, and I can't sleep  .  I put SPF30 all over Louie and myself, but I forgot the back of my neck. Yeouch!
> 
> Anyways - I'm loving all the nice compliments and gorgeous creations!!!  Visiting this thread always makes me feel so good
> 
> A couple of comments off the top of my head while I'm in this rare de-lurked state:
> 
> Simply Sweet vs. Stripwork - The bodices are pretty much the same.  I think the stripwork might be a tad wider and shorter in the larger sizes, but I'm not positive.  The things that stripwork has that are different are button-up straps, the neckline ruffle, lengths/instructions for a double ruffle, and strip piecing instructions.  SS has lots more finishing, strap, and bodice options, however.
> 
> Potty Training - Lou was another kid who did things on his own terms.  He was cloth diapered up until he was 3.5.  When we put our last house on the market, I just didn't have it in me to deal with the pail or the laundry.  I got him some pull-ups, and he loved them way too much!  DH asked him why he wouldn't use the potty, and he said "I don't need the potty, I got my Diego pants!"  Right before we went on our house hunting trip, DH bought some awful cheap diapers with tabs.  Lou and I both disliked using them, and mutually agreed that underpants were a better option.  He's been the perfect big boy ever since!
> 
> Location - So neat to see where everyone lives!  I'm just North of Baltimore in Towson.  I'd totally be up for an East Coast get together!!!
> 
> 
> twob4him - Girl, you need to get your embroidery machine ASAP!  I was in your state for a month before I bought mine, and I couldn't think about anything else!  I have the brother PE-700II, and I bought it from HSN online.
> 
> http://crafts-sewing.hsn.com/brothe...ort_p-3650729_xp.aspx?web_id=3650729&ocm=sekw
> 
> I did the flex-pay thing, and it was great.  DH never did this -> with the credit card bill!
> 
> I've had it for about a year and a half now, and it hasn't given me a minute of trouble.  Yeah, a bigger hoop would be nice, but I find that I can get the impact I want with 5 x 7 and 4 x 4 designs by creative placement and mixing and matching !


Awww thanks Carla for the link....that is a very nice machine! !!! I really do need to stop talking and just save up and buy one! 

Ouch about the sunburn! We need pics of your gardens today! 

I spent last night following links to fabric designers.....such beautiful fabrics!



MouseTriper said:


> Thank you ALL for your prayers and kind words!!!  The power of prayer is definitely an amazing thing.  We have actually had our son here with us since he was born. He is now almost a year and a half.  We just have not been allowed to adopt him yet.  Tucking in my baby every night and not knowing whether it will be the last time or not is very emotional for me.  Dealing with a legal-risk adoption is kinda like being on an emotional roller-coaster of ups and downs, you live in a constant state of fear. As you can imagine, hearing this latest news has been a true blessing.  We still are not quite there yet so we continue to pray. Again, thank you all for your prayers!!!!


I am praying for you too! I just didn't tell ya I was Sorry! I am sure this is quite an emotional thing....when it comes to my kids I am very emotional!


----------



## Stephres

mom2prettyprincess said:


> I would say if it is in the paper...they can expect calls as early as the paper comes in the a.m....But I would wait until ummm...8am....if it's 8 where you are...go now...do not read another post, you might miss it.



Thanks, I just called and left a message. It was in yesterday's paper so I am already a whole day late, so I am not too hopeful, but we'll see.


----------



## mirandag819

minnie2 said:


> Great JOB!  I love those easy fit pants!
> I recommend Carl'as Peasant top pattern if you are only looking for one more because it can be a winter top, summer really all seasons and it can be so many different types of dresses!  If you are going ti get more then one I say her simply sweet!  If you can do both I would say go for it because you could even put a peasant top under the simply sweet for a different look!



Yeah I can get more then 1, it isn't much about the cost..... it is about whichever is easier while I learn. The pants were pretty easy and made me feel like I could actually do it, I don't want to try something too hard and discourage myself, since I really don't know how to do anything. I would love to take a class, but I work 40 plus hours a week and evening classes are out right now since DH is in Iraq and I don't really have a sitter. 

I know it is probably a dumb question, but is there a tutorial out there somewhere that will tell me how to run gathering stiches? I would love to try the easy fit pants with the ruffle, but the pattern just says run gathering stitches, and I don't know how to do that.


----------



## minnie2

Stephres said:


> Thanks, I just called and left a message. It was in yesterday's paper so I am already a whole day late, so I am not too hopeful, but we'll see.



I would call ASAP!  My girlfriend just picked up her 3rd wooden play set from some one on Craigslist who was giving it away!  All they had to do was come take it down and rebuid it!  She has 3 because her hosue is the house where every kid in town comes to play and this way there are no fights for swings.  and heck if it is free why not!   I told her to keep looking because now I want one!  So maybe with a little luck I will get that lucky.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

fairygoodmother said:


> I have had just about the worst day EVER today.  I blew up at my MIL (who lives next door) yelled at her, and told her that I am sick of her constant negativity toward my 12yo, who is adopted and has some "issues".   When MIL said she was going to "leave until things calmed down over here" I told her to not let my door hit her on her fat *** when she left. I don't talk like that!  And I never yell at grown-ups!
> Then I discovered more things my 12yo has said and done...which have contributed to MANY damaged relationships in my life...
> 
> Prayer Warriors?? Are you out there??  Lift up our family, please!
> 
> But I digress...
> I wanted to say something about Big Gives.
> After my day today, and after sending my 12yo off to bed I looked at the Belfonti pre-trip report.  Can I just say that I am feeling a little bit of calm and contentment?  My little "gift", which didn't take me very long to make, has just brought alot of joy to a little girl.  Seeing her smiling face made me feel soooo much better!  I know that it's been said before that the Gives are rewarding for those of us participating.  I feel that!  It's not about me, but tonight, it WAS about me!  I don't have to feel like the worst daughter-in-law and next door neighbor on the planet for a few minutes.
> 
> Today, I made a difference in the life of a child.
> 
> Tomorrow after church, I will apologize to my MIL and we will have a calm conversation about my daughter.  But today, I made a difference in the life of a child.  And her smile warmed my heart.  And I am so grateful for the opportunity I had to make that difference.
> 
> And that is all, because I am crying and can no longer see the computer screen.
> 
> But I sincerely ask that you lift our family in prayer.  Our Father knows our needs...


 Prayers are with you and your family as you are probably at or getting ready for church this morning. I think it shows that you are open to improvement simply by how fast you saw your own flaws. You just had a bad day, we ALL get those, be kind to yourself. I'm sure it must be a unique relationship to have your MIL be your neighbor. Perhaps you could make it up to her by making her a princess dress? I'm sure she will understand after talking with you.
Thanks for sharing your story! It's nice to know there are others out there who aren't perfect. 


Tom- You are such a tease! Of course I had to go check out your blog for pics of the front of the dress. How FUN that she received compliments on her shopping trip! I always wondered about the reactions you must get when she says her DADDY made it- from kids and adults alike, some day you should do a blog post on all the unique reactions you have heard. Your WDW outfits were gorgeous and I bet you must have had lots of fun reactions there too. The "donald/mickey sheets" with pinwheels is still my fav outfit. 

Wendy- I bought the patterns from my favorite local quilt shop (www.quilterscorneronline.com) she is just a couple minutes from my house, but you can google and find them for sale online too- just google "Little Cupcake Tote" and theres a website called Cozy Cottages that had the placemats.

Adi- was it you who asked about the Pooh quilt? I have the top pieced and the body parts and flowers ready to go- my next step is to fuse them to the top and satin stitch, which I'm totally procrasting about. I have a "Have It Your Way" quilt class next saturday where I will be sewing from noon to midnight with a bunch of other sewers and plan to fuse and applique there- under the watchful eye of an applique expert who will hopefully keep me from making any really made errors.

Okay- DH just came out (finally got out of bed) and he is going to go to church without me for the first time ever (I told him this would be DDs only opportunity to go this week to play with other kids and my hips and feet are in bad shape this morning) So I'm really proud he's going alone, BUT he's wearing a grey-blue t-shirt and jeans. I politely pointed out surely he has some thing besides a t-shirt he could wear....he says "its not a t-shirt- see it has a logo and points to an almost invisible emboridered sailboat. Oh, wait, he just came back out- with a button up shirt on. LOL. Whew! (how do they think like that???? a tiny sailboat makes a tshirt, not a tshirt???)

Here are a few pics from Mystic Aquarium yesterday, one of my favorite places..... I started going to Mystic on my 9th birthday....that was a lot of birthdays ago! I haven't made any A-lines since last summer, I forgot how much I love this pattern and how quickly it works up. I was able to have this done in 1 day! (that includes cleaning, cooking, errands, life, etc too of course)



in front of the beluga whale exibit- there are 2 or 3, but they were cleaning the exhibit so you could only see them when they swam right up in front of the glass.



reverse side (with Carla's Precious dress as a bodice)




feet..my last PG my feet were BAD everyday for months-this time, it was all the walking yesterday that did me in...
here is a pic I took from 3 years ago at 38 wks




Now this time, i have been so happy to have pretty normal feet. I had hoped sleeping last night would help, but I think its going to take a day or 2 and a LOT of water to get them back to normal.


----------



## princessmom29

fairygoodmother said:


> I have had just about the worst day EVER today.  I blew up at my MIL (who lives next door) yelled at her, and told her that I am sick of her constant negativity toward my 12yo, who is adopted and has some "issues".   When MIL said she was going to "leave until things calmed down over here" I told her to not let my door hit her on her fat *** when she left. I don't talk like that!  And I never yell at grown-ups!
> Then I discovered more things my 12yo has said and done...which have contributed to MANY damaged relationships in my life...
> 
> Prayer Warriors?? Are you out there??  Lift up our family, please!
> 
> But I digress...
> I wanted to say something about Big Gives.
> After my day today, and after sending my 12yo off to bed I looked at the Belfonti pre-trip report.  Can I just say that I am feeling a little bit of calm and contentment?  My little "gift", which didn't take me very long to make, has just brought alot of joy to a little girl.  Seeing her smiling face made me feel soooo much better!  I know that it's been said before that the Gives are rewarding for those of us participating.  I feel that!  It's not about me, but tonight, it WAS about me!  I don't have to feel like the worst daughter-in-law and next door neighbor on the planet for a few minutes.
> 
> Today, I made a difference in the life of a child.
> 
> Tomorrow after church, I will apologize to my MIL and we will have a calm conversation about my daughter.  But today, I made a difference in the life of a child.  And her smile warmed my heart.  And I am so grateful for the opportunity I had to make that difference.
> 
> And that is all, because I am crying and can no longer see the computer screen.
> 
> But I sincerely ask that you lift our family in prayer.  Our Father knows our needs...



I feel you pain. I had a day like this yesterday. My sister has become incresingly rude and bossy while trying to plan her wedding. She asks for my opinion and them yells at me when it is not the opinion she wants ect. Well, the wedding was yesterday and by the time the ceremony started i had had enough. She had been ordering me around all day like a servant, and just generally being a diva, but i just took it b/c its her day after all. She had the nerve to correct my parenting in front of my child and I lost it. Told her that I would partent my child in the way that  I see fit and NO ONE had the right to tell me how to parent. (she is 22 and has no children) She didn't appreciate me telling DD not to run in the floor length formal she had on. Mom of course comes in on the tail end and once agian takes sis's side in the whole thing. I have never be so glad that something was over!


----------



## minnie2

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Prayers are with you and your family as you are probably at or getting ready for church this morning. I think it shows that you are open to improvement simply by how fast you saw your own flaws. You just had a bad day, we ALL get those, be kind to yourself. I'm sure it must be a unique relationship to have your MIL be your neighbor. Perhaps you could make it up to her by making her a princess dress? I'm sure she will understand after talking with you.
> Thanks for sharing your story! It's nice to know there are others out there who aren't perfect.
> 
> 
> Tom- You are such a tease! Of course I had to go check out your blog for pics of the front of the dress. How FUN that she received compliments on her shopping trip! I always wondered about the reactions you must get when she says her DADDY made it- from kids and adults alike, some day you should do a blog post on all the unique reactions you have heard. Your WDW outfits were gorgeous and I bet you must have had lots of fun reactions there too. The "donald/mickey sheets" with pinwheels is still my fav outfit.
> 
> Wendy- I bought the patterns from my favorite local quilt shop (www.quilterscorneronline.com) she is just a couple minutes from my house, but you can google and find them for sale online too- just google "Little Cupcake Tote" and theres a website called Cozy Cottages that had the placemats.
> 
> Adi- was it you who asked about the Pooh quilt? I have the top pieced and the body parts and flowers ready to go- my next step is to fuse them to the top and satin stitch, which I'm totally procrasting about. I have a "Have It Your Way" quilt class next saturday where I will be sewing from noon to midnight with a bunch of other sewers and plan to fuse and applique there- under the watchful eye of an applique expert who will hopefully keep me from making any really made errors.
> 
> Okay- DH just came out (finally got out of bed) and he is going to go to church without me for the first time ever (I told him this would be DDs only opportunity to go this week to play with other kids and my hips and feet are in bad shape this morning) So I'm really proud he's going alone, BUT he's wearing a grey-blue t-shirt and jeans. I politely pointed out surely he has some thing besides a t-shirt he could wear....he says "its not a t-shirt- see it has a logo and points to an almost invisible emboridered sailboat. Oh, wait, he just came back out- with a button up shirt on. LOL. Whew! (how do they think like that???? a tiny sailboat makes a tshirt, not a tshirt???)
> 
> Here are a few pics from Mystic Aquarium yesterday, one of my favorite places..... I started going to Mystic on my 9th birthday....that was a lot of birthdays ago! I haven't made any A-lines since last summer, I forgot how much I love this pattern and how quickly it works up. I was able to have this done in 1 day! (that includes cleaning, cooking, errands, life, etc too of course)
> 
> 
> 
> in front of the beluga whale exibit- there are 2 or 3, but they were cleaning the exhibit so you could only see them when they swam right up in front of the glass.
> 
> 
> 
> reverse side (with Carla's Precious dress as a bodice)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feet..my last PG my feet were BAD everyday for months-this time, it was all the walking yesterday that did me in...
> here is a pic I took from 3 years ago at 38 wks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this time, i have been so happy to have pretty normal feet. I had hoped sleeping last night would help, but I think its going to take a day or 2 and a LOT of water to get them back to normal.


Ok you convinced me I need to make an aline for my niece!  Only problem is she likes twirly dresses and it doesn't twirl so I need to check with my cousin to make sure she will wear it if it doesn't twirl!  Maybe a top and capri's instead..

 Oh your poor feet!  Mine where awful with Kyle!  the only thing that made me feel better is my mom's feet are like that normally!!!!!!!  I call it eliphantitice of the foot!  When I had each of my kids rather then checking for 10 fingers and 10 toes my mom wanted to make sure they didn't inherit her ankles and feet!  Kyle has it a bit but she was more concerned with Nikki because she kept saying a girl needs cute strappy sandles!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

NEEd your help!

I have a friend who is doing a birthday party for her twin boys and she needs to figure out an inexpensive party favor for some 30 boys....

Any ideas??


----------



## minnie2

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> NEEd your help!
> 
> I have a friend who is doing a birthday party for her twin boys and she needs to figure out an inexpensive party favor for some 30 boys....
> 
> Any ideas??



How old are they?  I usually do matchbox cars.  Kyle loves them so it is cheap and easy!  Most of the time I get those plastic character cups and stuff them in there with some candy.  Or what about bubbles?


----------



## jham

sahm1000 said:


> All of this talk about embroidery machines is making my itch to buy one even worse! Since I didn't get a birthday present and Mother's day is coming up I am considering buying one rolleyes1 just don't tell my DH yet!). I would love everyone's input on what the minimum size hoop should be and what features I should look for. I wish I had the $$ for a really fantastic one but right now I'm looking more along the lines of a lesser machine. Any info you guys have would be appreciated!


 
Benita, I have a Futura.  I got it when sams club had them on line for I think not much over $500.  It has a 4x4 hoop and a 5x7 hoop.  I actually really love it, even more so as I become more familiar with it.  I rarely use the 4x4 hoop and of course I would love a giant hoop, but can't afford a giant hoop machine!  It hooks directly to the computer with a USB cable and right now my computer has died (I'm using DH's) and I'm really missing my embroidery machine!  I used the 5x7 hoop to make the dwarves on Lily's skirt and I think the size turned out pretty good. 








billwendy said:


> Boy, i would LOVE an embroidery machine - but are there any inexpensive ones out there for doing simple things??? Didnt there used to be a Disney one at Walmart? Was that any good? What about that brother embroidery thing thats not really a machine?????
> 
> Fresh out of the washer/dryer first time - a new baby rag and taggie - this time I used machine quilting thread, and had no breakage between the squares (either that or I was more careful when cutting)????
> 
> Oh - and here is Zoey - "no, I never get into anything - Hershey Kiss wrapper you say? Well I never!!" How does she peel those????


 
The taggie blankets are cute, but that picture of Zoey is hilarious!  I'm going to have to show Lily.  She loves pictures of doggys.



WyomingMom said:


> I'm going to attempt to post a pic here. I tried to post several last night and I got a message saying it had to go to an administrator for approval and it never showed up. If it does show up, these are a couple of the first things I ever made (that promptly fell apart after we got home). I made the patchwork twirl skirt and the shorts. I didn't do the shirts, I'm not that good!


 
all your stuff is cute but I love this skirt the best!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Prayers are with you and your family as you are probably at or getting ready for church this morning. I think it shows that you are open to improvement simply by how fast you saw your own flaws. You just had a bad day, we ALL get those, be kind to yourself. I'm sure it must be a unique relationship to have your MIL be your neighbor. Perhaps you could make it up to her by making her a princess dress? I'm sure she will understand after talking with you.
> Thanks for sharing your story! It's nice to know there are others out there who aren't perfect.
> 
> 
> Tom- You are such a tease! Of course I had to go check out your blog for pics of the front of the dress. How FUN that she received compliments on her shopping trip! I always wondered about the reactions you must get when she says her DADDY made it- from kids and adults alike, some day you should do a blog post on all the unique reactions you have heard. Your WDW outfits were gorgeous and I bet you must have had lots of fun reactions there too. The "donald/mickey sheets" with pinwheels is still my fav outfit.
> 
> Wendy- I bought the patterns from my favorite local quilt shop (www.quilterscorneronline.com) she is just a couple minutes from my house, but you can google and find them for sale online too- just google "Little Cupcake Tote" and theres a website called Cozy Cottages that had the placemats.
> 
> Adi- was it you who asked about the Pooh quilt? I have the top pieced and the body parts and flowers ready to go- my next step is to fuse them to the top and satin stitch, which I'm totally procrasting about. I have a "Have It Your Way" quilt class next saturday where I will be sewing from noon to midnight with a bunch of other sewers and plan to fuse and applique there- under the watchful eye of an applique expert who will hopefully keep me from making any really made errors.
> 
> Okay- DH just came out (finally got out of bed) and he is going to go to church without me for the first time ever (I told him this would be DDs only opportunity to go this week to play with other kids and my hips and feet are in bad shape this morning) So I'm really proud he's going alone, BUT he's wearing a grey-blue t-shirt and jeans. I politely pointed out surely he has some thing besides a t-shirt he could wear....he says "its not a t-shirt- see it has a logo and points to an almost invisible emboridered sailboat. Oh, wait, he just came back out- with a button up shirt on. LOL. Whew! (how do they think like that???? a tiny sailboat makes a tshirt, not a tshirt???)
> 
> Here are a few pics from Mystic Aquarium yesterday, one of my favorite places..... I started going to Mystic on my 9th birthday....that was a lot of birthdays ago! I haven't made any A-lines since last summer, I forgot how much I love this pattern and how quickly it works up. I was able to have this done in 1 day! (that includes cleaning, cooking, errands, life, etc too of course)
> 
> 
> 
> in front of the beluga whale exibit- there are 2 or 3, but they were cleaning the exhibit so you could only see them when they swam right up in front of the glass.
> 
> 
> 
> reverse side (with Carla's Precious dress as a bodice)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feet..my last PG my feet were BAD everyday for months-this time, it was all the walking yesterday that did me in...
> here is a pic I took from 3 years ago at 38 wks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this time, i have been so happy to have pretty normal feet. I had hoped sleeping last night would help, but I think its going to take a day or 2 and a LOT of water to get them back to normal.


 
cute a-line!  My feet looked like that last picture when I was pregnant with Jayden.  I had to go in 2x a week for NSTs and the techs would laugh at my feet and legs.  It was funny.  Also my shoe size increased by a size after that because although the swelling went away, my already wide feet were much wider.  None of my shoes ever fit again.


----------



## jessica52877

On the potty training thing. When we went out the first few times Dallas had on the thick gerber underwear (which are so cute) and then I put rubber pants over him. Yep! Old fashioned rubber pants. He was an easy kid though and hardly ever went potty. Morning, noon and night for the most part. 

After a couple of days when I finally convinced myself he wasn't going to go in the underwear I dropped the rubber pants. I was amazed at how easy it was but Dallas is not normal! He was 2 yr 7 months so I was afraid of what he would do at night. I just put a regular diaper on him. For about the first month or two he was a bit wet in the morning. Month 3 we went to disney and he woke up dry every morning. 

----

On the embroidery machine issue. I think a 5x7 is perfect in so many ways. Especially for a beginner. I have had mine for about 8 yrs now and when I first got it I mainly did 4x4 embroidery. I used my larger hoop a few times to make a little scene to put on blankets or sweatshirts but all the designs were 4x4 (or smaller). 

With applique I have a larger hoop. No idea how big it is. Guess I could measure but I find it too big. It is annoying to take on and off all the time. I always worry about it coming unhooped because it is just so large. It is also hard to do smaller tshirts with the larger hoop. A 10/12 is about the first size that I find it okay with (but that is probably because I think the hoop is shaped awkwardly - long and skinny). 

The one thing I don't like is a 5x7 design on some tshirt sizes. To put one on a size 8 (for Dallas) usually the design looks tiny. If you add something to it (below or above it) then it looks better. Dallas' WallE I am actually okay with. BUT for most sewing as in the skirts, pants and dresses I think the size is fine. 

Using the bigger hoop wouldn't be nearly as bad if you were just appliqueing on a piece of fabric vs a tshirt and worrying about the fabric folded over and what not weighing it down.

If you could get a 5x7 I would for sure go the extra $ and get one. If you can't I think most would be entertained for a while with the 4x4. BUt I am sure you'll want to upgrade at some point.



WyomingMom said:


> I'm going to attempt to post a pic here.  I tried to post several last night and I got a message saying it had to go to an administrator for approval and it never showed up.  If it does show up, these are a couple of the first things I ever made (that promptly fell apart after we got home).  I made the patchwork twirl skirt and the shorts.  I didn't do the shirts, I'm not that good!



Super cute! I love all the other photos too at AK.



fairygoodmother said:


> I have had just about the worst day EVER today.  I blew up at my MIL (who lives next door) yelled at her, and told her that I am sick of her constant negativity toward my 12yo, who is adopted and has some "issues".   When MIL said she was going to "leave until things calmed down over here" I told her to not let my door hit her on her fat *** when she left. I don't talk like that!  And I never yell at grown-ups!
> Then I discovered more things my 12yo has said and done...which have contributed to MANY damaged relationships in my life...
> 
> Prayer Warriors?? Are you out there??  Lift up our family, please!
> 
> But I digress...
> I wanted to say something about Big Gives.
> After my day today, and after sending my 12yo off to bed I looked at the Belfonti pre-trip report.  Can I just say that I am feeling a little bit of calm and contentment?  My little "gift", which didn't take me very long to make, has just brought alot of joy to a little girl.  Seeing her smiling face made me feel soooo much better!  I know that it's been said before that the Gives are rewarding for those of us participating.  I feel that!  It's not about me, but tonight, it WAS about me!  I don't have to feel like the worst daughter-in-law and next door neighbor on the planet for a few minutes.
> 
> Today, I made a difference in the life of a child.
> 
> Tomorrow after church, I will apologize to my MIL and we will have a calm conversation about my daughter.  But today, I made a difference in the life of a child.  And her smile warmed my heart.  And I am so grateful for the opportunity I had to make that difference.
> 
> And that is all, because I am crying and can no longer see the computer screen.
> 
> But I sincerely ask that you lift our family in prayer.  Our Father knows our needs...



That was such a bittersweet post. Even if I don't participate in the give I love to read it and see the kids faces light up. It means so much to me to know that so many care! I know that it is great for them just to have the support of us disboarders even without anything else.



kmbyoung94 said:


> Hello!My name is Kristi. I have been a lurker for over a year now. I must say that I have no idea about computers but I have loved getting to know all of you through your posts. And I just love everything that everyone has made. I am a sahm of 2 girls. My oldest, Julia, is 12 and my youngest, Kristin, is 3. They keep me very busy. I am married to my best friend, Robert. I finally got the courage to ask my computer genius uncle how to post. So here I am and I hope to get to know all of you much better.
> Hugs, kristi



Welcome!


----------



## jham

jessica52877 said:


> On the potty training thing. When we went out the first few times Dallas had on the thick gerber underwear (which are so cute) and then I put rubber pants over him. Yep! Old fashioned rubber pants. He was an easy kid though and hardly ever went potty. Morning, noon and night for the most part.


 
That just made me laugh, I put that thick gerber underear on Lily last night because we are running low on clean laundry   I don't think she'd ever seen them before.  She was like "what are those?  Those are baby underpants!" I do have to say there is something to be said for waiting on the potty training!  Lily was 3 1/2.  I didn't want to potty train her right before our Disney trip, so we waited.  When we got back we just put her in regular underwear.  About a week later she said she didn't want a pull-up at night, she wanted regular underwear.    She has had a few accidents, but not many at all, overall by FAR my easiest kid to potty train!


----------



## sahm1000

WyomingMom said:


> Cool it worked!  I would like to add that Alexa doesn't normally wear eye makeup but she had a makeover at the BBB our first day and she thought she needed to wear the eye makeup they gave her after that!
> 
> MinnieVanMom - We living in Torrington, it's 85 miles north of Cheyenne, just 7 miles from the Nebraska border.  Are you from Wyoming also?
> 
> Here's a couple more pics.
> 
> My two oldest daughters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my husband and two oldest sons - they weren't exactly happy to wear these but they humored me for one day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Alexa and Connor again.  My first appliques are really awful close up because I didn't use stabilizer and I was in a rush to finish everything.



WOw!  Those are great!  You did a fantastic job for a first timer!  And you DH and DS are such good sports!  Great job, can't wait to see what you make next!



LouiesMama said:


> I got a nasty sunburn out in the garden today, and I can't sleep  .  I put SPF30 all over Louie and myself, but I forgot the back of my neck.   Yeouch!
> 
> Anyways - I'm loving all the nice compliments and gorgeous creations!!!  Visiting this thread always makes me feel so good !
> 
> A couple of comments off the top of my head while I'm in this rare de-lurked state:
> 
> Simply Sweet vs. Stripwork - The bodices are pretty much the same.  I think the stripwork might be a tad wider and shorter in the larger sizes, but I'm not positive.  The things that stripwork has that are different are button-up straps, the neckline ruffle, lengths/instructions for a double ruffle, and strip piecing instructions.  SS has lots more finishing, strap, and bodice options, however.
> 
> Potty Training - Lou was another kid who did things on his own terms.  He was cloth diapered up until he was 3.5.  When we put our last house on the market, I just didn't have it in me to deal with the pail or the laundry.  I got him some pull-ups, and he loved them way too much!  DH asked him why he wouldn't use the potty, and he said "I don't need the potty, I got my Diego pants!"  Right before we went on our house hunting trip, DH bought some awful cheap diapers with tabs.  Lou and I both disliked using them, and mutually agreed that underpants were a better option.   He's been the perfect big boy ever since!
> 
> Location - So neat to see where everyone lives!  I'm just North of Baltimore in Towson.  I'd totally be up for an East Coast get together!!!
> 
> MouseTriper - Soooooo happy to hear your news!  We'll keep the prayers coming your way!
> 
> EnchantedPrincess - Jenny, I'm in the same boat as you with the blood pressure.  Are you monitoring at home?  I've found that mine is much lower when I'm relaxing at home.  You really can do a lot with diet and exercise, too.  Even 10 lbs makes a big difference for me.  Stress has a big impact, too.  Please take good care of yourself and try not to worry .  You can live a very long time with high blood pressure, and it is good you are addressing it now while you are young and healthy.
> 
> Eeyore4Ever419 - I had those elephant feet too!  I could only wear slip-on sandals at the end (with socks 'cause it was cold - quite the fashion statement).  Propping and icing helped some, but having the baby was really the only thing that made it go away!  At least it isn't too too hot up there yet!  Try to take it easy these last few weeks!
> 
> twob4him - Girl, you need to get your embroidery machine ASAP!  I was in your state for a month before I bought mine, and I couldn't think about anything else!  I have the brother PE-700II, and I bought it from HSN online.
> 
> http://crafts-sewing.hsn.com/brothe...ort_p-3650729_xp.aspx?web_id=3650729&ocm=sekw
> 
> I did the flex-pay thing, and it was great.  DH never did this ->  with the credit card bill!
> 
> I've had it for about a year and a half now, and it hasn't given me a minute of trouble.  Yeah, a bigger hoop would be nice, but I find that I can get the impact I want with 5 x 7 and 4 x 4 designs by creative placement and mixing and matching  !
> 
> OK, I'm going to try to go and sleep now.  Tomorrow is another big day in the garden.  I'll definitely be more thorough with the sunscreen application!




Take some ibuprofen for your sunburn (I know it doesn't make a lot of sense but it does help take away some of that tightness feeling!).  Hope it gets better in the morning.  I hate it when I miss a spot with the sunscreen!  Here in Texas our sun is so strong in the summer that I get so nervous about the girls getting burned I sometimes can't enjoy being at the pool with them since they are so fair (Dad had stage 4 melanoma so I am pretty concious of the sunscreen).  They are reapplied every hour - we use a  LOT of sunscreen!

I looked at the machine that you posted and it is the same price as the Singer Futura 250 at HSN.  Any opinions on which one is better and why?  That flexpay thing does seem like a great way to spread out the payments!

Are you going to post pictures of your garden to your blog?  I follow yours and Tom's so I will be checking them both out for pictures!



MouseTriper said:


> Thank you ALL for your prayers and kind words!!!  The power of prayer is definitely an amazing thing.  We have actually had our son here with us since he was born. He is now almost a year and a half.  We just have not been allowed to adopt him yet.  Tucking in my baby every night and not knowing whether it will be the last time or not is very emotional for me.  Dealing with a legal-risk adoption is kinda like being on an emotional roller-coaster of ups and downs, you live in a constant state of fear. As you can imagine, hearing this latest news has been a true blessing.  We still are not quite there yet so we continue to pray. Again, thank you all for your prayers!!!!



I will continue to pray for you and  your family Beth.  Let's hope it all goes smoothly.  I can't imagine how stressful that is.




fairygoodmother said:


> I have had just about the worst day EVER today.  I blew up at my MIL (who lives next door) yelled at her, and told her that I am sick of her constant negativity toward my 12yo, who is adopted and has some "issues".   When MIL said she was going to "leave until things calmed down over here" I told her to not let my door hit her on her fat *** when she left. I don't talk like that!  And I never yell at grown-ups!
> Then I discovered more things my 12yo has said and done...which have contributed to MANY damaged relationships in my life...
> 
> Prayer Warriors?? Are you out there??  Lift up our family, please!
> 
> But I digress...
> I wanted to say something about Big Gives.
> After my day today, and after sending my 12yo off to bed I looked at the Belfonti pre-trip report.  Can I just say that I am feeling a little bit of calm and contentment?  My little "gift", which didn't take me very long to make, has just brought alot of joy to a little girl.  Seeing her smiling face made me feel soooo much better!  I know that it's been said before that the Gives are rewarding for those of us participating.  I feel that!  It's not about me, but tonight, it WAS about me!  I don't have to feel like the worst daughter-in-law and next door neighbor on the planet for a few minutes.
> 
> Today, I made a difference in the life of a child.
> 
> Tomorrow after church, I will apologize to my MIL and we will have a calm conversation about my daughter.  But today, I made a difference in the life of a child.  And her smile warmed my heart.  And I am so grateful for the opportunity I had to make that difference.
> 
> And that is all, because I am crying and can no longer see the computer screen.
> 
> But I sincerely ask that you lift our family in prayer.  Our Father knows our needs...




Wow!  I am sure it is stressful.  I am sure your MIL will understand.  I will say some prayers for you too.  



kmbyoung94 said:


> Hello!My name is Kristi. I have been a lurker for over a year now. I must say that I have no idea about computers but I have loved getting to know all of you through your posts. And I just love everything that everyone has made. I am a sahm of 2 girls. My oldest, Julia, is 12 and my youngest, Kristin, is 3. They keep me very busy. I am married to my best friend, Robert. I finally got the courage to ask my computer genius uncle how to post. So here I am and I hope to get to know all of you much better.
> Hugs, kristi



Welcome Kristi!




DisneyMOM09 said:


> I suggest the nighttime Pull ups. Kaitlyn is prety much potty trained but she still wears a pull up at naptime, bedtime and if we are going to be out for long periods of time. I think that we could put her in panties all the time, but I am waiting to start that until after we return from disney, just in case. I also put her in a pull up for church, but I make sure to take her to the bathroom befor the service and during if she tells me she needs to. Then we usually make a trip to the potty before we leave.  anyway, back to nighttime pull ups, I figure it makes more sense to buy one type of pullups rather than 2 and the nighttime ones control the leaks ALOT better!!! Fortunately, we haven't had any accidents in 3weeks!!! and she has been holding it the whole night!!!!!! I think we are almost finished!!!



We did nighttime pullups too.  My only suggestion is to make sure you take them off first thing in the morning.  Both of my DD's understood that they could "go" in those and it wouldn't cause an accident so rather than go to the bathroom it was just easier to do it in those.  Little stinkers!  So they had to come off first thing in the morningl.




mirandag819 said:


> Yeah I can get more then 1, it isn't much about the cost..... it is about whichever is easier while I learn. The pants were pretty easy and made me feel like I could actually do it, I don't want to try something too hard and discourage myself, since I really don't know how to do anything. I would love to take a class, but I work 40 plus hours a week and evening classes are out right now since DH is in Iraq and I don't really have a sitter.
> 
> I know it is probably a dumb question, but is there a tutorial out there somewhere that will tell me how to run gathering stiches? I would love to try the easy fit pants with the ruffle, but the pattern just says run gathering stitches, and I don't know how to do that.



You don't need a tutorial (although I think Jessica just did one so you really should go and look at it b/c I know she included pictures and that will make it so much easier for you to understand) that is why you have us!  The way I gather is different than some.  I use elastic thread (other people use dental floss or embroidery floss - it's all the same idea) and I change my stitch to a zigzag on the widest and longest settings and I lay my elastic thread down and allow the machine to sew over it.  When I am done I am able to pull on the elastic thread and gather the material easily.  I can also do it with my machine if I set my stitches right but I think that only works with a Brother machine.  What type of machine do you have?




Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Here are a few pics from Mystic Aquarium yesterday, one of my favorite places..... I started going to Mystic on my 9th birthday....that was a lot of birthdays ago! I haven't made any A-lines since last summer, I forgot how much I love this pattern and how quickly it works up. I was able to have this done in 1 day! (that includes cleaning, cooking, errands, life, etc too of course)
> 
> 
> 
> in front of the beluga whale exibit- there are 2 or 3, but they were cleaning the exhibit so you could only see them when they swam right up in front of the glass.
> 
> 
> 
> reverse side (with Carla's Precious dress as a bodice)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feet..my last PG my feet were BAD everyday for months-this time, it was all the walking yesterday that did me in...
> here is a pic I took from 3 years ago at 38 wks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this time, i have been so happy to have pretty normal feet. I had hoped sleeping last night would help, but I think its going to take a day or 2 and a LOT of water to get them back to normal.



Your DD is adorable.  The A-line is really cute too!  Now your feet horrified me!  You poor thing!  Drink some water and stay off of them!




Eyore4Ever149 said:


> NEEd your help!
> 
> I have a friend who is doing a birthday party for her twin boys and she needs to figure out an inexpensive party favor for some 30 boys....
> 
> Any ideas??




We just went to a b-day party yesterday and they gave out kites.  I think they were from the dollar store but it was a great favor.  I have to tell you that I am pretty much over favors.  My kiddos definitely don't need any more stuff (from other people's parties) and I hate wasting my $$ on things that are just going to get thrown away.  So maybe skip the favors?


----------



## sweetstitches

billwendy said:


> Boy, i would LOVE an embroidery machine - but are there any inexpensive ones out there for doing simple things??? Didnt there used to be a Disney one at Walmart? Was that any good? What about that brother embroidery thing thats not really a machine?????
> 
> Fresh out of the washer/dryer first time - a new baby rag and taggie - this time I used machine quilting thread, and had no breakage between the squares (either that or I was more careful when cutting)????
> 
> Oh - and here is Zoey - "no, I never get into anything - Hershey Kiss wrapper you say? Well I never!!" How does she peel those????




The quilt is beautiful; I love the colors.  Showing my ignorance here, but what is a taggie?




WyomingMom said:


> I'm going to attempt to post a pic here.  I tried to post several last night and I got a message saying it had to go to an administrator for approval and it never showed up.  If it does show up, these are a couple of the first things I ever made (that promptly fell apart after we got home).  I made the patchwork twirl skirt and the shorts.  I didn't do the shirts, I'm not that good!





WyomingMom said:


> Cool it worked!  I would like to add that Alexa doesn't normally wear eye makeup but she had a makeover at the BBB our first day and she thought she needed to wear the eye makeup they gave her after that!
> 
> MinnieVanMom - We living in Torrington, it's 85 miles north of Cheyenne, just 7 miles from the Nebraska border.  Are you from Wyoming also?
> 
> Here's a couple more pics.
> 
> My two oldest daughters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my husband and two oldest sons - they weren't exactly happy to wear these but they humored me for one day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Alexa and Connor again.  My first appliques are really awful close up because I didn't use stabilizer and I was in a rush to finish everything.




Everything is really cute, Shannon.  You have a beautiful family too.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

minnie2 said:


> How old are they?  I usually do matchbox cars.  Kyle loves them so it is cheap and easy!  Most of the time I get those plastic character cups and stuff them in there with some candy.  Or what about bubbles?


i think they are 5 turning 6 or 6 turning 7.

Thanks for some great ideas! 
I also suggested to her that they could have an activity at the party and make their own favor...
When i was a kid they made ice cream soda candles- they filled styrofoam cups with wax and wick (in advance) and then helped us make "froth" and cherry and stick a piece of straw in the top- and that was what we took home.
Or make paper lunch bag puppets

I even suggested sticking a choc chip cookie and brownie in a bag, put some stickers on the bag and give out.

I like favors, but we don't go to many parties so they are special for her.

Although sometimes the whole age appropriate thing is lost- last year my SIL, at a party for a 3yr old gave DD a Pooh jump rope (she had just turned 2) Oh well.

 .
Guess what! I am home, completely alone, for the first time in 3 years!!!
Im just sitting here with my feet up, drinking my tea. Ahhhh.....
only about 30 min left!


----------



## sweetstitches

*Toadstool* said:


> Thank you for all the compliments on the dress btw.
> 
> I was just looking at this site for some sewing inspirations.
> http://appliqueforkids.com/gallery.php
> I have seen her trunk show which is all these outfits in person. They are so cute!!!
> 
> I have been on the dis way too much today!
> I am going




Speaking of inspiration, you are in my area of sewing heaven.  Have you ever been to Wendy Schoen's store at 5310 Canal Blvd?  I've taken classes with her before, and she is so nice!!!  Her work is incredible.  Have you been to Baltazor's?  I think it opens by appointment.  And then, a little further, but there is the Old Fashioned Baby in Baton Rouge.  

I don't know how long you've been sewing heirloom, but do you remember Linda's Silver Needle?  She used to advertise at the end of all the Martha Sewing Rooms.  I used to live right by her shop, and that's where I learned to smock and got hooked on heirloom sewing and quilting.  I was so sad when that shop closed.  There have been a couple of very small heirloom shops that have opened here since, but none of them stayed in business long.  There isn't much demand for that kind of sewing in the north.


----------



## adoptionmomma4

MouseTriper said:


> Just two days ago I posted about needing some desperate prayers.  So many of you replied to my post and/or sent me PM's.  I was once again overwhelmed with the kindness and caring showed by all of you.  I am in tears right now and I am shaking over what I have to tell you now.  These are happy, unbelievable tears though!!!
> 
> Just one hour ago I received a call from our attorney.....to make a VERY LONG story short, we are one BIG step closer to being able to adopt our beautiful baby boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We are not out of the woods yet but this step was a HUGE ONE and we were told the other day this part of the decision probably would not be made until sometime around September!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  September I tell you!!!  *You guys all prayed for us and JUST TWO DAYS LATER we get some of the BEST news we have had in almost a year and a half!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! * THIS IS AN EXAMPLE OF HOW PRAYERS REALLY DO WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I CAN NEVER THANK YOU GUYS ENOUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am still sitting here crying, I am such a sap, please excuse me!!  I just can't believe it, it is incredible!!!!
> 
> Please, please if you can, keep the prayers coming. They are working, I tell you...REALLY WORKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I am so happy to hear your good news.  I will continue to pray for your family and that your adoption is finalized much sooner than expected!  

Both of our adoptions were legal risk.  Katie's was very scary  We had her for 18 months and they were still looking for _*anyone*_ in her bio family willing to take her.  When I say anyone I mean like bio dad's cousin in another state who didn't even know she existed etc.  It was just awful!  Every time the caseworker called or stopped by I was terrified she was calling to say pack her up, I am moving her.  Then 2 weeks before our adoption hearing someone with family connections to the bio family stepped forward and tried to stop it.  Those were the longest  and saddest days I remember.  When that judge announce Katie's adoption was final I broke down because of all of the stress was finally released.  There was not a dry eye in the court room.



MouseTriper said:


> Thank you ALL for your prayers and kind words!!!  The power of prayer is definitely an amazing thing.  We have actually had our son here with us since he was born. He is now almost a year and a half.  We just have not been allowed to adopt him yet.  Tucking in my baby every night and not knowing whether it will be the last time or not is very emotional for me.  Dealing with a legal-risk adoption is kinda like being on an emotional roller-coaster of ups and downs, you live in a constant state of fear. As you can imagine, hearing this latest news has been a true blessing.  We still are not quite there yet so we continue to pray. Again, thank you all for your prayers!!!!


As awful as this may sound when Katie was a baby I didn't know if we were going to be able to adopt her or not.  I hardly took any pictures of her.  I probably only have about 100 pictures of her from birth until 18 months.  But, I could not handle the thought of her not being here and me having all of these things around to remind me of her every day.  I regret it to this day.  As a matter of fact I can not find the pictures from her first Disney trip when she was 7 months old.  I have all but tore my house apart trying to find them.  It is keeping me up at night.  She has been well photographed from 18 months until present 



jham said:


> Here's what I've been doing while in lurkdom:
> 
> Lily's Angelina Ballerina dress, it still needs pockets out of the green polka dot, but I'm not loving it so I'm completely unmotivated to finish it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily's denim easy-fit capris:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not Lily's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I ever posted her zebra capris. It has been too cold to wear them without boots and a sweater!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been holding onto this fabric for a year now debating which pattern to use for the top.  I made a bad choice. She will need to wear it over a shirt or I will have to figure out some sort of "modesty panel" because the V is too low in the front.



I love all of Lily's outfits.  I like the style of the first dress and think the pockets will spice it up.  

I have the cherry fabric in my ever growing stash.  I love how you used them.  I may make Kate some easy fit's with them.  Did you embroider the tank?  

Have you found leggings you like better than walmarts?  When I saw your post on Lily's leggings I realized Katie needs some really badly.  It took me right back to the 5th grade when I wore leggings 



fairygoodmother said:


> I have had just about the worst day EVER today.  I blew up at my MIL (who lives next door) yelled at her, and told her that I am sick of her constant negativity toward my 12yo, who is adopted and has some "issues".   When MIL said she was going to "leave until things calmed down over here" I told her to not let my door hit her on her fat *** when she left. I don't talk like that!  And I never yell at grown-ups!
> Then I discovered more things my 12yo has said and done...which have contributed to MANY damaged relationships in my life...
> 
> Prayer Warriors?? Are you out there??  Lift up our family, please!
> 
> But I digress...
> I wanted to say something about Big Gives.
> After my day today, and after sending my 12yo off to bed I looked at the Belfonti pre-trip report.  Can I just say that I am feeling a little bit of calm and contentment?  My little "gift", which didn't take me very long to make, has just brought alot of joy to a little girl.  Seeing her smiling face made me feel soooo much better!  I know that it's been said before that the Gives are rewarding for those of us participating.  I feel that!  It's not about me, but tonight, it WAS about me!  I don't have to feel like the worst daughter-in-law and next door neighbor on the planet for a few minutes.
> 
> Today, I made a difference in the life of a child.
> 
> Tomorrow after church, I will apologize to my MIL and we will have a calm conversation about my daughter.  But today, I made a difference in the life of a child.  And her smile warmed my heart.  And I am so grateful for the opportunity I had to make that difference.
> 
> And that is all, because I am crying and can no longer see the computer screen.
> 
> But I sincerely ask that you lift our family in prayer.  Our Father knows our needs...



Your family is in my prayers.  I felt the same way about the few Big Gives I was able to participate in.    

My MIL and I had a huge blow up over my oldest daughter Leanne about 4 years ago.  We have patched things up somewhat, but it will never be the same.  She showed me her true colors that day and I can overlook it.  I pray you can work things out better than we did.



jham said:


> That just made me laugh, I put that thick gerber underear on Lily last night because we are running low on clean laundry   I don't think she'd ever seen them before.  She was like "what are those?  Those are baby underpants!" I do have to say there is something to be said for waiting on the potty training!  Lily was 3 1/2.  I didn't want to potty train her right before our Disney trip, so we waited.  When we got back we just put her in regular underwear.  About a week later she said she didn't want a pull-up at night, she wanted regular underwear.    She has had a few accidents, but not many at all, overall by FAR my easiest kid to potty train!



I also waited until Katie was 3 1/2.  She wanted to try taking a pre-school gymnastics class and had to be potty trained.  When I told her she said "Okay, I think I can do that!"  She has a had a few accidents since, but for the most part was trained day and night after only a few days.  It was great.

It took me 2 days to catch up on this thread   I have to keep up better.

I better run. I just heard Justin say "I'm okay dad, but I have good news and bad news..."  Coming from an 8 year old boy it could be anything!


----------



## Liltx

revrob said:


> A few things about the specific dresses that you mentioned:
> 
> 1.  The price is really pretty good for the amount of work that goes into making a dress and considering all of the little extras on these dresses.
> This specific designer is pretty well known and has been around for a while so her work is great!  To own one of her creations for this price is not a bad deal at all.
> 
> 2.  Similar creations to these could be created with the Simply Sweet pattern by Carla C.  Of course, they're not going to be exact, it is going to be the basic outline of the design, you'll have to add the details that will make each princess unique.
> 
> EDITED TO ADD -
> 
> Upon further inspection, it appears that this is not going to be the Simply Sweet exactly because the back appears that it is elasticized.  It looks like it is going to be a straight bodice rather than having an arm cut out, and the back will have at least a row of elastic, maybe several.
> 
> HTH!



Thanks ladies!

I realize it is probably a good deal but I just can't afford that.  My husband is a self employed architect who owns a VERY small firm.  He has work for the next 2 1/2 years but we are cutting way back. I even made him take on a house which he NEVER does just to make a little extra. Anyway I know you didn't ask but that's the reason.  I can make similar dresses for half the price.  I am actually going to make a tinkerbelle with a scalloped skirt and a big white bow to resemble wings, and I am going to see if we can do the step sisters.  

The pattern looks great! All the sizes too! I like it better since it will sit higher on their chests.  MIL was a seamstress so these things are simple for her.  She still makes her own suits and makes dress shirts for FIL. I just cut the patterns to help her out and because then mommy made it too!

Thanks again!  

Monica


----------



## twob4him

I finished both outfits for Epcot and I went outside with the girls to take some pictures. Its blowing a hurricane out there! 






















Yaaaaa, I am glad I am done! DD11 and I will be wearing tees with the Mickey Head in the flag material. IF  I get the embroidery machine, I would like to add Epcot 2009 on the cuff of their capris and onto our tees.


----------



## MouseTriper

fairygoodmother said:


> I have had just about the worst day EVER today.  I blew up at my MIL (who lives next door) yelled at her, and told her that I am sick of her constant negativity toward my 12yo, who is adopted and has some "issues".   When MIL said she was going to "leave until things calmed down over here" I told her to not let my door hit her on her fat *** when she left. I don't talk like that!  And I never yell at grown-ups!
> Then I discovered more things my 12yo has said and done...which have contributed to MANY damaged relationships in my life...
> 
> Prayer Warriors?? Are you out there??  Lift up our family, please!
> 
> But I digress...
> I wanted to say something about Big Gives.
> After my day today, and after sending my 12yo off to bed I looked at the Belfonti pre-trip report.  Can I just say that I am feeling a little bit of calm and contentment?  My little "gift", which didn't take me very long to make, has just brought alot of joy to a little girl.  Seeing her smiling face made me feel soooo much better!  I know that it's been said before that the Gives are rewarding for those of us participating.  I feel that!  It's not about me, but tonight, it WAS about me!  I don't have to feel like the worst daughter-in-law and next door neighbor on the planet for a few minutes.
> 
> Today, I made a difference in the life of a child.
> 
> Tomorrow after church, I will apologize to my MIL and we will have a calm conversation about my daughter.  But today, I made a difference in the life of a child.  And her smile warmed my heart.  And I am so grateful for the opportunity I had to make that difference.
> 
> And that is all, because I am crying and can no longer see the computer screen.
> 
> But I sincerely ask that you lift our family in prayer.  Our Father knows our needs...


Awww, I will definitely be lifting your family up in prayer!!!  I am sorry you had a bad day but so happy to hear how the Big Give affected you.  I know just what you mean there.



minnie2 said:


> I pray your little boy gets to stay with you guys forever!


Me too!!!!!!!!  Thank you so much!!! 



twob4him said:


> I am praying for you too! I just didn't tell ya I was Sorry! I am sure this is quite an emotional thing....when it comes to my kids I am very emotional!



Ya, there is nothing that makes me more emotional.  Thank you so much for the prayers.



sahm1000 said:


> I will continue to pray for you and  your family Beth.  Let's hope it all goes smoothly.  I can't imagine how stressful that is.


This case is very difficult and stressful, much more so than our DD's case ever was.  I hope and pray that we are nearing the end of it and that we will get an adoption date soon. Thank you!!!!



adoptionmomma4 said:


> I am so happy to hear your good news.  I will continue to pray for your family and that your adoption is finalized much sooner than expected!
> 
> Both of our adoptions were legal risk.  Katie's was very scary  We had her for 18 months and they were still looking for _*anyone*_ in her bio family willing to take her.  When I say anyone I mean like bio dad's cousin in another state who didn't even know she existed etc.  It was just awful!  Every time the caseworker called or stopped by I was terrified she was calling to say pack her up, I am moving her.  Then 2 weeks before our adoption hearing someone with family connections to the bio family stepped forward and tried to stop it.  Those were the longest  and saddest days I remember.  When that judge announce Katie's adoption was final I broke down because of all of the stress was finally released.  There was not a dry eye in the court room.
> 
> 
> As awful as this may sound when Katie was a baby I didn't know if we were going to be able to adopt her or not.  I hardly took any pictures of her.  I probably only have about 100 pictures of her from birth until 18 months.  But, I could not handle the thought of her not being here and me having all of these things around to remind me of her every day.  I regret it to this day.  As a matter of fact I can not find the pictures from her first Disney trip when she was 7 months old.  I have all but tore my house apart trying to find them.  It is keeping me up at night.  She has been well photographed from 18 months until present
> 
> I better run. I just heard Justin say "I'm okay dad, but I have good news and bad news..."  Coming from an 8 year old boy it could be anything!


Oh bless your heart!!!!  It definitely sounds like we have been through some of the same stuff.  There are days I refuse to answer the phone out of fear that it is the case worker with bad news.  I let the machine pick it up.  Going through legal risk adoptions is the scariest thing we have ever done but so far it is worth every stressful moment.  

I am so sorry to hear about your pictures.  I'm a wanna-be-photographer so I have thousands and thousands of pictures since the day we brought our son home.  I just can't help myself.  I am gonna pray that you find the ones of Katie's 1st trip to WDW.  I bet they pop out of no where when you least expect it.  I know what you mean about wishing you had more photos though.  Our DD was 7 months old when she came home with us and I wish I had some pictures of her first 6 months.  I did manage to get a copy of her newborn picture taken at the hospital.  I am so glad that I have this one, not only for me but for my DD.

Is your son okay?  The one who came in saying, he was okay but he had good news and bad news???



twob4him said:


> I finished both outfits for Epcot and I went outside with the girls to take some pictures. Its blowing a hurricane out there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yaaaaa, I am glad I am done! DD11 and I will be wearing tees with the Mickey Head in the flag material. IF  I get the embroidery machine, I would like to add Epcot 2009 on the cuff of their capris and onto our tees.


 So cute!!


----------



## jessica52877

Cathy! Love the finished outfits! The high 5 picture is too cute! I also love the last one with flower.

I cannot ever just sit down and type without having to stop and do something. Dallas has finally decided he likes Toy Story ( he has never been into it but watched it) so now I need to find all the toys!


----------



## Twins+2more

W2G Cathy, the Epcot outfits are great.  The girls look so happy to have them.


----------



## Jennia

billwendy said:


> Boy, i would LOVE an embroidery machine - but are there any inexpensive ones out there for doing simple things??? Didnt there used to be a Disney one at Walmart? Was that any good? What about that brother embroidery thing thats not really a machine?????
> 
> Fresh out of the washer/dryer first time - a new baby rag and taggie - this time I used machine quilting thread, and had no breakage between the squares (either that or I was more careful when cutting)????
> 
> Oh - and here is Zoey - "no, I never get into anything - Hershey Kiss wrapper you say? Well I never!!" How does she peel those????



Too cute (both your dog and the blankies!). We used to have a dog who would eat cheese slices, plastic wrappers and all. Our current dog is a fan of eating baby socks-I always push him outside right away after he's done so because I know there's going to be a huge mess to clean up soon. 



WyomingMom said:


> I'm going to attempt to post a pic here.  I tried to post several last night and I got a message saying it had to go to an administrator for approval and it never showed up.  If it does show up, these are a couple of the first things I ever made (that promptly fell apart after we got home).  I made the patchwork twirl skirt and the shorts.  I didn't do the shirts, I'm not that good!





WyomingMom said:


> Cool it worked!  I would like to add that Alexa doesn't normally wear eye makeup but she had a makeover at the BBB our first day and she thought she needed to wear the eye makeup they gave her after that!
> 
> MinnieVanMom - We living in Torrington, it's 85 miles north of Cheyenne, just 7 miles from the Nebraska border.  Are you from Wyoming also?
> 
> Here's a couple more pics.
> 
> My two oldest daughters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my husband and two oldest sons - they weren't exactly happy to wear these but they humored me for one day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Alexa and Connor again.  My first appliques are really awful close up because I didn't use stabilizer and I was in a rush to finish everything.


I think all of your stuff is amazing, and you have a beautiful family! My dh also humored me by wearing a custom shirt to AK and one day at MK. I guess that's how we know they really love us. 




twob4him said:


> I finished both outfits for Epcot and I went outside with the girls to take some pictures. Its blowing a hurricane out there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yaaaaa, I am glad I am done! DD11 and I will be wearing tees with the Mickey Head in the flag material. IF  I get the embroidery machine, I would like to add Epcot 2009 on the cuff of their capris and onto our tees.



Cute! I like the fabric combinations you used. 

I'm getting ready to go buy a new car! I picked one out yesterday and we're going today to finalize the sale, etc. They're adding a 2 year warranty onto it which retails for 1600, so I'm feeling happy about that. This is my first time really negotiating for a car at all-my first/current one was a 2k beater that I'll now be giving to my brother.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

It was like a rush for the door when I got there...it was packed in there by 10:10....I did get the stuff I wanted...

Can anyone think of a good pattern for a Glinda the Good Witch Costume. I got some great pink organza with silver glitter design on it for $2.50/yd..in the red tag area that was originally $12.99/yd. Yay Me!!!!


----------



## sweetstitches

MouseTriper said:


> Thank you ALL for your prayers and kind words!!!  The power of prayer is definitely an amazing thing.  We have actually had our son here with us since he was born. He is now almost a year and a half.  We just have not been allowed to adopt him yet.  Tucking in my baby every night and not knowing whether it will be the last time or not is very emotional for me.  Dealing with a legal-risk adoption is kinda like being on an emotional roller-coaster of ups and downs, you live in a constant state of fear. As you can imagine, hearing this latest news has been a true blessing.  We still are not quite there yet so we continue to pray. Again, thank you all for your prayers!!!!




Thank you for fililng us in; now I now specifically what to pray for.  All of our adoptions were legal risk in the sense that the birthfathers never signed, but we were never in the situation that you are in.  In Theo's case, the agency thought that the birthfather was going to contest, so they put him in foster care for the first 2 months.  We didn't even know about him at that point.  They didn't want him to come home with us because they were worried about how hard it would be on Nathan & Rachel if it were contested.  Theo was exactly 2 months old when he came home, but because he was a preemie, he had just moved into 0-3 month clothes, so he felt like a newborn.  I still feel cheated about those two months though, and if we had been given a choice, I KNOW we would have had him placed with us from birth.  Still, I can't imagine how stressful this must be for you, and you are definitely in my prayers!!!



fairygoodmother said:


> Prayer Warriors?? Are you out there??  Lift up our family, please!



Praying.  Our oldest has special needs so definitely some "issues" there and our family doesn't always "get it" either.




kmbyoung94 said:


> Hello!My name is Kristi. I have been a lurker for over a year now. I must say that I have no idea about computers but I have loved getting to know all of you through your posts. And I just love everything that everyone has made. I am a sahm of 2 girls. My oldest, Julia, is 12 and my youngest, Kristin, is 3. They keep me very busy. I am married to my best friend, Robert. I finally got the courage to ask my computer genius uncle how to post. So here I am and I hope to get to know all of you much better.
> Hugs, kristi



Welcome Kristi!



twob4him said:


> Yes, you sound like me....sure, it would be nice to own a "car" machine but do I really need it? I am thinking 5 x 7 is good enough and anything bigger I can hand piece...I mean if its that big it should be "easier" to hand piece anyways. I mean I did that Bambi and Thumper by hand and it wasn't too bad....




That's adorable!  I didn't realize that you had done that by hand.  The spots and hoofs on Bambi are so tiny!  If you can do that, you can do anything.



mirandag819 said:


> Yeah I can get more then 1, it isn't much about the cost..... it is about whichever is easier while I learn. The pants were pretty easy and made me feel like I could actually do it, I don't want to try something too hard and discourage myself, since I really don't know how to do anything. I would love to take a class, but I work 40 plus hours a week and evening classes are out right now since DH is in Iraq and I don't really have a sitter.
> 
> I know it is probably a dumb question, but is there a tutorial out there somewhere that will tell me how to run gathering stiches? I would love to try the easy fit pants with the ruffle, but the pattern just says run gathering stitches, and I don't know how to do that.



The other way to gather, if anyone else hasn't posted it yet since it's taking me forever to finish this post, is to set your stitch lenght really long, and then make two rows of stitching (about 1/4 inch on either side of where you final stitching line will be.)  Leave long thread tails when you pull it off the machine, long enough that you can grab the bobbin thread side and pull.  This will gather the material.



			
				Eyore4Ever149 said:
			
		

> ;Here are a few pics from Mystic Aquarium yesterday, one of my favorite places..... I started going to Mystic on my 9th birthday....that was a lot of birthdays ago! I haven't made any A-lines since last summer, I forgot how much I love this pattern and how quickly it works up. I was able to have this done in 1 day! (that includes cleaning, cooking, errands, life, etc too of course)
> 
> 
> 
> in front of the beluga whale exibit- there are 2 or 3, but they were cleaning the exhibit so you could only see them when they swam right up in front of the glass.
> 
> 
> 
> reverse side (with Carla's Precious dress as a bodice)




Very cute!


----------



## sweetstitches

twob4him said:


> I finished both outfits for Epcot and I went outside with the girls to take some pictures. Its blowing a hurricane out there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yaaaaa, I am glad I am done! DD11 and I will be wearing tees with the Mickey Head in the flag material. IF  I get the embroidery machine, I would like to add Epcot 2009 on the cuff of their capris and onto our tees.



Your Epcot outfits turned out great.  Your girls are SO cute!


----------



## Haganfam5

Hey, haven't posted in a while so, Hello!!!

We have been busy with spring Break and Little League and gorgeous weather!  So I am too far behind!

I love these outfits! Too adorable!
I also made a Mickey Head tees out of the flag material for my kids to wear in Epcot.  My girls are going to have patchwork skirts to match and my son  just plain shorts.  Still working on the skirts. My VayCay is getting close! I can't wait!!!!




twob4him said:


> I finished both outfits for Epcot and I went outside with the girls to take some pictures. Its blowing a hurricane out there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yaaaaa, I am glad I am done! DD11 and I will be wearing tees with the Mickey Head in the flag material. IF  I get the embroidery machine, I would like to add Epcot 2009 on the cuff of their capris and onto our tees.


----------



## adoptionmomma4

MouseTriper said:


> Awww, I will definitely be lifting your family up in prayer!!!  I am sorry you had a bad day but so happy to hear how the Big Give affected you.  I know just what you mean there.
> 
> Me too!!!!!!!!  Thank you so much!!!
> 
> 
> Ya, there is nothing that makes me more emotional.  Thank you so much for the prayers.
> 
> This case is very difficult and stressful, much more so than our DD's case ever was.  I hope and pray that we are nearing the end of it and that we will get an adoption date soon. Thank you!!!!
> 
> 
> Oh bless your heart!!!!  It definitely sounds like we have been through some of the same stuff.  There are days I refuse to answer the phone out of fear that it is the case worker with bad news.  I let the machine pick it up.  Going through legal risk adoptions is the scariest thing we have ever done but so far it is worth every stressful moment.
> 
> I am so sorry to hear about your pictures.  I'm a wanna-be-photographer so I have thousands and thousands of pictures since the day we brought our son home.  I just can't help myself.  I am gonna pray that you find the ones of Katie's 1st trip to WDW.  I bet they pop out of no where when you least expect it.  I know what you mean about wishing you had more photos though.  Our DD was 7 months old when she came home with us and I wish I had some pictures of her first 6 months.  I did manage to get a copy of her newborn picture taken at the hospital.  I am so glad that I have this one, not only for me but for my DD.
> 
> Is your son okay?  The one who came in saying, he was okay but he had good news and bad news???
> 
> So cute!!



I do have thousands of pictures of her from 18 months - now.  I also have thousands of my older kids from the time they came home- present, but I do regret that I don't have baby pictures of them.  I have asked the bio mom several times if I can take the few she has and have copies made, so I have them, but so far no luck.  I do have the hospital pics of Katie and also a few her bio- brothers adoptive mom took of Katie with her bio bro and bio mom the day she was born.  They are priceless!  

I will keep searching for my Disney photos.  I know they are around here somewhere.  I have one picture from that trip with her grabbing Mickey's nose and trying to put it in her mouth.  Every time she sees it she says "Aww...baby Katie kissing Mickey".  So cute!

Justin is fine.  Thank you for asking  He broke the globe a light bulb in his room from the ceiling fan   He was flying a remote helicopter in his room and it must have hit it just the right way and it shattered.  Thank goodness he was not hurt but falling glass!  Anyway- all is well, dad got it cleaned up.  We just have to replace the globe.  He said the good news was "he didn't break his helecopter" and the bad news was "he broke the ceiling fan"


----------



## kimmylaj

hi all i attempted carlas new pattern this morning, i left off cuff and collar for my first attempt, but i think next time i will be ready to do it, the dress went together pretty quick for me ...just a little over 2 hours.  i am happy with it...i am throwing a baby shower with a nursery rhyme theme and mia will wear this





[/IMG]

shhh. dont tell anyone i used snaps cause i am afraid of buttons


----------



## sohappy

twob4him said:


> I finished both outfits for Epcot and I went outside with the girls to take some pictures. Its blowing a hurricane out there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yaaaaa, I am glad I am done! DD11 and I will be wearing tees with the Mickey Head in the flag material. IF  I get the embroidery machine, I would like to add Epcot 2009 on the cuff of their capris and onto our tees.



Cathy!  Those look fantastic!  I am sooooo happy that you are getting to use that fabric that I found for you!  

You are putting me to shame!  You have gotten so far in your sewing for your trip that is a MONTH after mine!!!  i will have 2 measly things to post tonight hopefully when my models get back home.  I have a spreadsheet with ideas, clip art, etc, I just need to make a timeline- gosh, I am an over-planner!!

I am making rainbow cupcakes today for Cooper to take to school tomorrow.  I can't decide if I need to make decorative picks to go in the cupcakes- time will be the determining factor.  Hopefully, I can post our mickey bowling shirts and Cooper's doggie birthday party shirt tonight.


----------



## sweetstitches

adoptionmomma4 said:


> Justin is fine.  Thank you for asking  He broke the globe a light bulb in his room from the ceiling fan   He was flying a remote helicopter in his room and it must have hit it just the right way and it shattered.  Thank goodness he was not hurt but falling glass!  Anyway- all is well, dad got it cleaned up.  We just have to replace the globe.  He said the good news was "he didn't break his helecopter" and the bad news was "he broke the ceiling fan"




Glad he's okay.


----------



## sweetstitches

kimmylaj said:


> hi all i attempted carlas new pattern this morning, i left off cuff and collar for my first attempt, but i think next time i will be ready to do it, the dress went together pretty quick for me ...just a little over 2 hours.  i am happy with it...i am throwing a baby shower with a nursery rhyme theme and mia will wear this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> shhh. dont tell anyone i used snaps cause i am afraid of buttons



That turned out cute.  You know, you could always sew buttons on over the snaps if you wanted to.


----------



## t-beri

twob4him said:


> I finished both outfits for Epcot and I went outside with the girls to take some pictures. Its blowing a hurricane out there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yaaaaa, I am glad I am done! DD11 and I will be wearing tees with the Mickey Head in the flag material. IF  I get the embroidery machine, I would like to add Epcot 2009 on the cuff of their capris and onto our tees.



Very nice Cathy!  The girls look thrilled.  
...t.


----------



## 2cutekidz

jessica52877 said:


> On the embroidery machine issue. I think a 5x7 is perfect in so many ways. Especially for a beginner. I have had mine for about 8 yrs now and when I first got it I mainly did 4x4 embroidery. I used my larger hoop a few times to make a little scene to put on blankets or sweatshirts but all the designs were 4x4 (or smaller).
> 
> With applique I have a larger hoop. No idea how big it is. Guess I could measure but I find it too big. It is annoying to take on and off all the time. I always worry about it coming unhooped because it is just so large. It is also hard to do smaller tshirts with the larger hoop. A 10/12 is about the first size that I find it okay with (but that is probably because I think the hoop is shaped awkwardly - long and skinny).
> 
> The one thing I don't like is a 5x7 design on some tshirt sizes. To put one on a size 8 (for Dallas) usually the design looks tiny. If you add something to it (below or above it) then it looks better. Dallas' WallE I am actually okay with. BUT for most sewing as in the skirts, pants and dresses I think the size is fine.
> 
> Using the bigger hoop wouldn't be nearly as bad if you were just appliqueing on a piece of fabric vs a tshirt and worrying about the fabric folded over and what not weighing it down.
> 
> If you could get a 5x7 I would for sure go the extra $ and get one. If you can't I think most would be entertained for a while with the 4x4. BUt I am sure you'll want to upgrade at some point.



This is the reason I don't think I want an embroidery machine.  I would love it for alphabets, and adding words to my stuff (letters are a PITB to applique, especially on anything smaller than a 4) but I love the freedom of appliqueing by hand.  I can re-size images to fit the size I need, and can make just about any image into an applique.


----------



## sahm1000

twob4him said:


> I finished both outfits for Epcot and I went outside with the girls to take some pictures. Its blowing a hurricane out there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yaaaaa, I am glad I am done! DD11 and I will be wearing tees with the Mickey Head in the flag material. IF  I get the embroidery machine, I would like to add Epcot 2009 on the cuff of their capris and onto our tees.



Great job!  I have that fabric and I'm waiting for our next trip to use it. I love what you did with it!  Fantastic and the girls look like they love them!



kimmylaj said:


> hi all i attempted carlas new pattern this morning, i left off cuff and collar for my first attempt, but i think next time i will be ready to do it, the dress went together pretty quick for me ...just a little over 2 hours.  i am happy with it...i am throwing a baby shower with a nursery rhyme theme and mia will wear this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> shhh. dont tell anyone i used snaps cause i am afraid of buttons



Cute!  It will look perfect for the shower.  Don't be scared of buttons.  They really aren't that bad, I swear (as long as your machine has a one step buttonholer).  Just read your manual and they are really easy.  Promise!


----------



## sahm1000

Do you all  have times where your brain just doesn't work right?  I swear I am so annoyed with myself!  I signed up to do the new Big Give for Joseph (yeah - it's my second one and I'm really excited!).  I wanted to do a Mickey shirt for him so I went to Old Navy to try and find a t-shirt for him.  I found the ringer shirts that some of you had been buying and found one that I thought was perfect!  Woohoo!  It was red and black, great for Mickey, right?  Except that I wasn't thinking since the black is the main part of the shirt and the red is the "ringer" part on the sleeves and neck.  Hello Benita!  Mickey is almost entirely black and is not going to show up on a black shirt.  Duh!  And to make matters worse, I bought two!  Thinking that I would make one for my nephew for next year when we go to Disney.  So now I'll be going back to Old Navy tomorrow looking for a new shirt.  Stupid!  

Okay, rant over!


----------



## jessica52877

sahm1000 said:


> Do you all  have times where your brain just doesn't work right?  I swear I am so annoyed with myself!  I signed up to do the new Big Give for Joseph (yeah - it's my second one and I'm really excited!).  I wanted to do a Mickey shirt for him so I went to Old Navy to try and find a t-shirt for him.  I found the ringer shirts that some of you had been buying and found one that I thought was perfect!  Woohoo!  It was red and black, great for Mickey, right?  Except that I wasn't thinking since the black is the main part of the shirt and the red is the "ringer" part on the sleeves and neck.  Hello Benita!  Mickey is almost entirely black and is not going to show up on a black shirt.  Duh!  And to make matters worse, I bought two!  Thinking that I would make one for my nephew for next year when we go to Disney.  So now I'll be going back to Old Navy tomorrow looking for a new shirt.  Stupid!
> 
> Okay, rant over!



I have done things like this before. This one is easily fixable. Are you putting just a Mickey head on it? If so Jeanne made Luke and her gang and her gang traveling with her adorable t's on that shirt. She just used red for the Mickey head! It is on her trip report right towards the beginning.

If you wanted to do a Mickey head with a face so the ears would be black just use a different non solid black (assuming you have a stash). I have this black that when put on black it doesn't look that black, kind of grayish but totally gives you the look. I'll see if I ever snapped a picture of it on black. Put it on white though and it looks black.


----------



## jessica52877

Here it is on black.


----------



## t-beri

Jess, you're so helpful


----------



## MinnieVanMom

twob4him said:


> I finished both outfits for Epcot and I went outside with the girls to take some pictures. Its blowing a hurricane out there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yaaaaa, I am glad I am done! DD11 and I will be wearing tees with the Mickey Head in the flag material. IF  I get the embroidery machine, I would like to add Epcot 2009 on the cuff of their capris and onto our tees.


I just think these are too cute.  Great job on making the outfits.



mom2prettyprincess said:


> It was like a rush for the door when I got there...it was packed in there by 10:10....I did get the stuff I wanted...
> 
> Can anyone think of a good pattern for a Glinda the Good Witch Costume. I got some great pink organza with silver glitter design on it for $2.50/yd..in the red tag area that was originally $12.99/yd. Yay Me!!!!



Yay for you!  Glad you got what you wanted.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

billwendy said:


> Oh - and here is Zoey - "no, I never get into anything - Hershey Kiss wrapper you say? Well I never!!" How does she peel those????


Wendy, your dog is so funny!  I wonder how she does peel them off and eat the good part?



WyomingMom said:


> MinnieVanMom - We living in Torrington, it's 85 miles north of Cheyenne, just 7 miles from the Nebraska border.  Are you from Wyoming also?
> 
> Here's a couple more pics.
> 
> My two oldest daughters


Great job on the applique and good for the boys to wear the shirts.  I bet they really did like them but were just to cowboy to show it.

Yep, we are in the mountains close to Jackson.



livndisney said:


> I am so tired and headed to bed, but I wanted to announce......
> 
> The Fawn outfit I have been working on for quite awhile is done!!!!! (well atleast as done as it is going to be for now LOL.  I am basically happy with it-Morgan loves what she has seen so far.  I did tell her JORD would NOT be getting a matching outfit LOL


Great job on finishing the outfit.  Now post the pictures.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

fairygoodmother said:


> Prayer Warriors?? Are you out there??  Lift up our family, please!
> 
> But I digress...
> I wanted to say something about Big Gives.
> After my day today, and after sending my 12yo off to bed I looked at the Belfonti pre-trip report.  Can I just say that I am feeling a little bit of calm and contentment?  My little "gift", which didn't take me very long to make, has just brought alot of joy to a little girl.  Seeing her smiling face made me feel soooo much better!  I know that it's been said before that the Gives are rewarding for those of us participating.  I feel that!  It's not about me, but tonight, it WAS about me!  I don't have to feel like the worst daughter-in-law and next door neighbor on the planet for a few minutes.
> 
> Today, I made a difference in the life of a child.
> 
> Tomorrow after church, I will apologize to my MIL and we will have a calm conversation about my daughter.  But today, I made a difference in the life of a child.  And her smile warmed my heart.  And I am so grateful for the opportunity I had to make that difference.
> 
> And that is all, because I am crying and can no longer see the computer screen.
> 
> But I sincerely ask that you lift our family in prayer.  Our Father knows our needs...


Prayers for better days and grace for all.  Big gives are good for the soul and for the children.



mom2prettyprincess said:


> Just a reminder the RED tag fabric @ JoAnn's is 50% off starting today!!​


You are such an enabler!  Lucky for me the nearest store would be 4 hours RT.  No fabric for me.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

sahm1000,

I hope you find a machine you want and that is best for you.  I remember the Brother at Wal-Mart that did Disney but now they have a new model.  I just use the one at the high school.  It is free.

The lady who got sunburn gardening.  I hope you feel better soon.   Did you get the garden in?  I planted the starters inside today and turned the soil in the garden.  

Sorry for all the posts at once.  I just can't stack more than a few quotes at a time.

I detailed the new to Pacifica and with a lot of help from the board I learned how to start the DVD from the steering wheel!  Tomorrow it goes to the shop and once again I am paying cash!!!!  Yeah for Dave Ramsey, it really does work and it feel great to buy what I can afford.


----------



## MouseTriper

sweetstitches said:


> Thank you for fililng us in; now I now specifically what to pray for.  All of our adoptions were legal risk in the sense that the birthfathers never signed, but we were never in the situation that you are in.  In Theo's case, the agency thought that the birthfather was going to contest, so they put him in foster care for the first 2 months.  We didn't even know about him at that point.  They didn't want him to come home with us because they were worried about how hard it would be on Nathan & Rachel if it were contested.  Theo was exactly 2 months old when he came home, but because he was a preemie, he had just moved into 0-3 month clothes, so he felt like a newborn.  I still feel cheated about those two months though, and if we had been given a choice, I KNOW we would have had him placed with us from birth.  Still, I can't imagine how stressful this must be for you, and you are definitely in my prayers!!!


Awwww, I see you have been through some of it too.  I am glad Theo ended 
up with you guys!!  Thanks again for the prayers!



adoptionmomma4 said:


> I do have thousands of pictures of her from 18 months - now.  I also have thousands of my older kids from the time they came home- present, but I do regret that I don't have baby pictures of them.  I have asked the bio mom several times if I can take the few she has and have copies made, so I have them, but so far no luck.  I do have the hospital pics of Katie and also a few her bio- brothers adoptive mom took of Katie with her bio bro and bio mom the day she was born.  They are priceless!
> 
> I will keep searching for my Disney photos.  I know they are around here somewhere.  I have one picture from that trip with her grabbing Mickey's nose and trying to put it in her mouth.  Every time she sees it she says "Aww...baby Katie kissing Mickey".  So cute!
> 
> Justin is fine.  Thank you for asking  He broke the globe a light bulb in his room from the ceiling fan   He was flying a remote helicopter in his room and it must have hit it just the right way and it shattered.  Thank goodness he was not hurt but falling glass!  Anyway- all is well, dad got it cleaned up.  We just have to replace the globe.  He said the good news was "he didn't break his helecopter" and the bad news was "he broke the ceiling fan"


Yeah...see you caught up on the picture taking.  Hahaha.  Seriously though, I know what you mean.  That is awesome you have her hospital picture though.  She will love that when she gets bigger too.  Awww I really hope you find those old Disney pictures.  And if you haven't found them soon enough just tell your DH that you feel the need to book another trip to WDW to take newer pictures. Hahahahahaha....(hey, it's worth a shot, right)?

So glad your son was not hurt from broken glass.....and glad that he did not break his helicopter.  Hahahahaha.


----------



## Adi12982

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Oh Adi......that dress is beautiful!!! Love the photo op too, my SIL has a place like that to go to- lucky you! You did an amazing job on this dress!!!! So my style! I get Sew Beautiful magazine and gaze at the photos in wonder...no one around here teaches that type of sewing, nevermind clothes!
> My favorite quilt shop suggested i could teach a class on making clothes after the baby is born! Which I said "thats sounds like fun" lightly and when it got home it really hit me...ME!? teach a class!?????
> Adi- check out this site for cloth dipes...
> http://www.storkwearhouse.com/
> she is really nice and a work at home mom. You could check out FBs or Training pants.
> 
> Mystic was fun- ill try to post photos tomorrow. I have elephant feet tonight and I really probably pushed myself too far, I suspect I will be in bed a lot tomorrow. I also have little raised bumps all over my tummy????? (not red or anything, wonder if Im allergic to the Skin So Soft I bought and started using a week ago?)
> 
> I plan to make these for DD and my 2 neices (birthdays in April,May and June) turning 2,3, and 4...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tote is made up of fat quarters, so I am hoping to dig around and find the right fabric tomorrow in my stash. Aren't these cute? I thought they would be fun as gifts
> the cupcake tote is only like 7"x7" and 3" wide.



Thanks for all the wonderful things you said, but you meant them for *Toadstool* my bun is still in the oven


----------



## lovesdumbo

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Mystic was fun- ill try to post photos tomorrow. I have elephant feet tonight and I really probably pushed myself too far, I suspect I will be in bed a lot tomorrow. I also have little raised bumps all over my tummy????? (not red or anything, wonder if Im allergic to the Skin So Soft I bought and started using a week ago?)
> 
> I plan to make these for DD and my 2 neices (birthdays in April,May and June) turning 2,3, and 4...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tote is made up of fat quarters, so I am hoping to dig around and find the right fabric tomorrow in my stash. Aren't these cute? I thought they would be fun as gifts
> the cupcake tote is only like 7"x7" and 3" wide.


That is really cute!



mirandag819 said:


> I know it is no big deal but I just bought a sewing machine today and attempted my first thing, I have never ever touched a sewing machine before, so I am sooooo excited to have actually made something. I couldn't find my camera so I took the pics on my blackberry, so it isn't really clear.... I know it is no biggie but I still wanted to share. You all were right, the easy fit pants were pretty easy to do. Here they are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just excited they came out looking normal on my first try, I was afraid they would be all deformed or that I wouldn't be able to figure out how to thread the machine. I think I want to go make another pair now!


That is a HUGE deal!  They came out great!  I used to sew a lot but hadn't really sewn in about 15 years so my DD(9) had never seen me make anything.  When I made her first pair of easy fit PJ pants she said "how did you make them look so real?"

The portrait peasant is very easy and I really like the A-line too. 




billwendy said:


> Fresh out of the washer/dryer first time - a new baby rag and taggie - this time I used machine quilting thread, and had no breakage between the squares (either that or I was more careful when cutting)????
> 
> Oh - and here is Zoey - "no, I never get into anything - Hershey Kiss wrapper you say? Well I never!!" How does she peel those????


Love your quilt & blanket!  Zoey is too cute!



WyomingMom said:


> I'm going to attempt to post a pic here.  I tried to post several last night and I got a message saying it had to go to an administrator for approval and it never showed up.  If it does show up, these are a couple of the first things I ever made (that promptly fell apart after we got home).  I made the patchwork twirl skirt and the shorts.  I didn't do the shirts, I'm not that good!


That skirt & shorts are great!  Love all the other photos you posted too!




LouiesMama said:


> I got a nasty sunburn out in the garden today, and I can't sleep  .  I put SPF30 all over Louie and myself, but I forgot the back of my neck.   Yeouch!


Hope you're feeling better!



MouseTriper said:


> Thank you ALL for your prayers and kind words!!!  The power of prayer is definitely an amazing thing.  We have actually had our son here with us since he was born. He is now almost a year and a half.  We just have not been allowed to adopt him yet.  Tucking in my baby every night and not knowing whether it will be the last time or not is very emotional for me.  Dealing with a legal-risk adoption is kinda like being on an emotional roller-coaster of ups and downs, you live in a constant state of fear. As you can imagine, hearing this latest news has been a true blessing.  We still are not quite there yet so we continue to pray. Again, thank you all for your prayers!!!!


Continued prayers for your family!



fairygoodmother said:


> I have had just about the worst day EVER today.


Hope today was better!



kmbyoung94 said:


> Hello!My name is Kristi. I have been a lurker for over a year now. I must say that I have no idea about computers but I have loved getting to know all of you through your posts. And I just love everything that everyone has made. I am a sahm of 2 girls. My oldest, Julia, is 12 and my youngest, Kristin, is 3. They keep me very busy. I am married to my best friend, Robert. I finally got the courage to ask my computer genius uncle how to post. So here I am and I hope to get to know all of you much better.
> Hugs, kristi


Welcome!





Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Here are a few pics from Mystic Aquarium yesterday, one of my favorite places..... I started going to Mystic on my 9th birthday....that was a lot of birthdays ago! I haven't made any A-lines since last summer, I forgot how much I love this pattern and how quickly it works up. I was able to have this done in 1 day! (that includes cleaning, cooking, errands, life, etc too of course)
> 
> 
> 
> in front of the beluga whale exibit- there are 2 or 3, but they were cleaning the exhibit so you could only see them when they swam right up in front of the glass.
> 
> 
> 
> reverse side (with Carla's Precious dress as a bodice)


Love both sides of your Aline!  Glad you had a little quiet time!



princessmom29 said:


> I feel you pain. I had a day like this yesterday. My sister has become incresingly rude and bossy while trying to plan her wedding. She asks for my opinion and them yells at me when it is not the opinion she wants ect. Well, the wedding was yesterday and by the time the ceremony started i had had enough. She had been ordering me around all day like a servant, and just generally being a diva, but i just took it b/c its her day after all. She had the nerve to correct my parenting in front of my child and I lost it. Told her that I would partent my child in the way that  I see fit and NO ONE had the right to tell me how to parent. (she is 22 and has no children) She didn't appreciate me telling DD not to run in the floor length formal she had on. Mom of course comes in on the tail end and once agian takes sis's side in the whole thing. I have never be so glad that something was over!






twob4him said:


> I finished both outfits for Epcot and I went outside with the girls to take some pictures. Its blowing a hurricane out there!


Wonderful!!!!! I love the royal blue polka dot fabric with that!



kimmylaj said:


> hi all i attempted carlas new pattern this morning, i left off cuff and collar for my first attempt, but i think next time i will be ready to do it, the dress went together pretty quick for me ...just a little over 2 hours.  i am happy with it...i am throwing a baby shower with a nursery rhyme theme and mia will wear this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> shhh. dont tell anyone i used snaps cause i am afraid of buttons


So cute!



sahm1000 said:


> Do you all  have times where your brain just doesn't work right?  I swear I am so annoyed with myself!  I signed up to do the new Big Give for Joseph (yeah - it's my second one and I'm really excited!).  I wanted to do a Mickey shirt for him so I went to Old Navy to try and find a t-shirt for him.  I found the ringer shirts that some of you had been buying and found one that I thought was perfect!  Woohoo!  It was red and black, great for Mickey, right?  Except that I wasn't thinking since the black is the main part of the shirt and the red is the "ringer" part on the sleeves and neck.  Hello Benita!  Mickey is almost entirely black and is not going to show up on a black shirt.  Duh!  And to make matters worse, I bought two!  Thinking that I would make one for my nephew for next year when we go to Disney.  So now I'll be going back to Old Navy tomorrow looking for a new shirt.  Stupid!
> 
> Okay, rant over!



How frustrating!  And yes I've had moments like that!


----------



## DisneyDreams4P&B

It is very sad and troubling for me to report that I am on the loosing end of an attempt to purchase custom clothing from a member of this thread.

I have posted to the thread a few times, expressing my desire to learn how to sew. I was wanting to make some special outfits for our very special Grand Gathering in the fall. The trip was a gift to my entire family (mom, sisters, niece, nephew and my family) from my 83 year old Grandmother.  What is important to note is that my 2 sons and my niece and nephew all have autism (my niece Zoe, is the most severe). 

I was contacted by a veteran DIS'er, who offered to make some outfits for Zoe to purchase. My sister supports them on her own and I know she didn't have the money (not that we aren't too far behind her). I wanted something special, as  my niece only responds to a few things.

I asked if I could pay in 2 parts to break up the payments (it was close to $60.00 for the 2 outfits). I always included my address with my correspondence.  I was promised in an email from her on Feb 23rd, that as soon as the payment cleared Paypal, that it would be shipped. I emailed her on the 31st to tell her I had made the last payment. Then nothing. I waited until the 12th for the package to arrive. I then emailed, PM'd and even emailed the PayPal account. Nothing. I filed a claim with PayPal, in hopes to retrieve my money. I was past the 45 day mark on the 1st payment so they would do nothing but I noted to them that I wanted a positive resolution and my ultimate goal was to get the outifts. 

I finally heard from the DIS'er 2 days ago and was given a multitute of personal reasons as to why it had not been sent. She then told me that her husband was unwilling to send the packages because for some reason the transaction showed my former address and not the one listed on my account (PayPal confirmed that it was their error not mine but could not correct it on the transaction). I PM'd the seller that her best course of action would be to send it certified (to cover both of our bases and even PayPal said they would drop the claim if they were given a tracking number). She never responded to me or to PayPal. PayPal made the decision to reverse the final payment. I still have not heard from her.

I am out $25.00, have no outifts for my precious Zoe. I feel I was more than accomidating and understanding. I am not sure if what she told me about her personal issues was true or not, I gave her the benefit of the doubt but her complete lack of correspondence is what makes the whole thing seem fishy.

I am hoping that she will read this and send at least one of the outfits that I paid for or send my money back. It is incomprehensible to me that someone would cheat a child, let alone a special needs one. Even if she had honerable intentions, the whole thing could have been avoided by remaining in contact with me (I also know she was on the DIS boards and had to have gotten my PM's as you can tell when someone is logged in and she was frequently logged in and out)

I know this was long but I hope that people are careful when entering into these transactions.


----------



## my*2*angels

Okay, so I haven't been able to keep up or catch up, because I have been working on my shop!  Here is my latest set.  I really love how this came out and wished we had a trip planned so she could wear it!




And because this is just a cute pic


----------



## billwendy

sahm1000 said:


> Be glad that Zoey peels them!  We had a Westie that ate a whole bag of Kisses (I know - enough chocolate that it should've killed him but this dog was a nut he literally ate pounds of chocolate throughout his life and got drunk once as a puppy - anything that he could get into he ate) without peeling them and let me tell you, on the way out he was NOT a happy camper!  I think foil is a little rough on the rear!! On the plus side, his poop was perfect for Christmas since it was all red and green!
> 
> The blanket is perfect!  Very cute!








sweetstitches said:


> The quilt is beautiful; I love the colors.  Showing my ignorance here, but what is a taggie?



Hi MaryAnn - a taggie is the little 4 square blanket  - if you look close, you can see all the ribbon tags on it - babies love to feel all those litte tags - taggie!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

my*2*angels said:


> Okay, so I haven't been able to keep up or catch up, because I have been working on my shop!  Here is my latest set.  I really love how this came out and wished we had a trip planned so she could wear it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because this is just a cute pic



LOVE that outfit and your DD is so cute!!!!


----------



## nintendopro2

im here too


----------



## jham

adoptionmomma4 said:


> I love all of Lily's outfits. I like the style of the first dress and think the pockets will spice it up.
> 
> I have the cherry fabric in my ever growing stash. I love how you used them. I may make Kate some easy fit's with them. Did you embroider the tank?
> 
> Have you found leggings you like better than walmarts? When I saw your post on Lily's leggings I realized Katie needs some really badly. It took me right back to the 5th grade when I wore leggings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lacy, I think I like Children's Place leggings best! I just ordered several matching tees and leggings from them so Lily can wear them under dresses.
> 
> I just appliqued the cherries the "old fashioned" way  meaning without my embroidery machine.
> 
> 
> 
> twob4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finished both outfits for Epcot and I went outside with the girls to take some pictures. Its blowing a hurricane out there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yaaaaa, I am glad I am done! DD11 and I will be wearing tees with the Mickey Head in the flag material. IF  I get the embroidery machine, I would like to add Epcot 2009 on the cuff of their capris and onto our tees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it all Cathy!
> 
> 
> 
> sahm1000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you all have times where your brain just doesn't work right? I swear I am so annoyed with myself! I signed up to do the new Big Give for Joseph (yeah - it's my second one and I'm really excited!). I wanted to do a Mickey shirt for him so I went to Old Navy to try and find a t-shirt for him. I found the ringer shirts that some of you had been buying and found one that I thought was perfect! Woohoo! It was red and black, great for Mickey, right? Except that I wasn't thinking since the black is the main part of the shirt and the red is the "ringer" part on the sleeves and neck. Hello Benita! Mickey is almost entirely black and is not going to show up on a black shirt. Duh! And to make matters worse, I bought two! Thinking that I would make one for my nephew for next year when we go to Disney. So now I'll be going back to Old Navy tomorrow looking for a new shirt. Stupid!
> 
> Okay, rant over!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love how my red mickey head tees came out on that shirt! (thanks Jessica)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my*2*angels said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so I haven't been able to keep up or catch up, because I have been working on my shop! Here is my latest set. I really love how this came out and wished we had a trip planned so she could wear it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because this is just a cute pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> adorable!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## lynnanddbyz

jessica52877 said:


> Here it is on black.



Okay my Star Wars crazy DS7 was looking over my shoulder and is now begging.  My I Pleeeeeease have that shirt.  I will have to ask if I can case it now.  or at least do something similar.  Do you mind?


----------



## SallyfromDE

Stephres said:


> Zoey!  When my husband was a kid they had a schnauzer who ate a whole bowl of Hershey kisses and left the wrappers neatly balled up in a pile. And did not get sick!



Years ago, we had a couple of boxes of Girl Scout cookies sitting on the ledge waiting to be picked up by one of my sisters. When we came in, no cookies. Looked everywhere. Called my sister. No cookies. A few hours later, we found out why, the entire house smelled like mint chocolate chip Girl Scout cookies. That dog ate the cookies, the boxes they were in, the wrappers and even the paper bag!!


----------



## lucigo

DisneyDreams4P&B said:


> I am out $25.00, have no outifts for my precious Zoe. I feel I was more than accomidating and understanding. I am not sure if what she told me about her personal issues was true or not, I gave her the benefit of the doubt but her complete lack of correspondence is what makes the whole thing seem fishy.
> 
> I am hoping that she will read this and send at least one of the outfits that I paid for or send my money back. It is incomprehensible to me that someone would cheat a child, let alone a special needs one. Even if she had honerable intentions, the whole thing could have been avoided by remaining in contact with me (I also know she was on the DIS boards and had to have gotten my PM's as you can tell when someone is logged in and she was frequently logged in and out)
> 
> I know this was long but I hope that people are careful when entering into these transactions.




I hope you hear back from her, hopefully its all a big mistake and you will be able to work it all out and have the outfits for your trip!


----------



## Adi12982

revrob said:


> I have a Singer Futura embroidery machine.  I has a (just slightly smaller than) 5x7 hoop.  It works fine.  I can slightly resize any 5x7 design to work in my machine.  Where the temptation comes in is when you see big hand pieced appliques and you think "wow, I wish I could do that on my machine!" and you realize you could if you had a hoop large enough.  But, honestly, I have recommended my machine to many that are looking to make a first time embroidery machine purchase.  It is a great machine for about $500, and it runs off of your computer so you can add designs without any problem.



I have access to a singer futura - my mil bought it and she has yet to even use it, but I sure have gotten all her money spent out of that machine   The one she got has the autopunch software also, and so I have been able to digitize some of my own stuff rather easily!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Adi- was it you who asked about the Pooh quilt? I have the top pieced and the body parts and flowers ready to go- my next step is to fuse them to the top and satin stitch, which I'm totally procrasting about. I have a "Have It Your Way" quilt class next saturday where I will be sewing from noon to midnight with a bunch of other sewers and plan to fuse and applique there- under the watchful eye of an applique expert who will hopefully keep me from making any really made errors.


I am going to make a pooh blanket I guess - not actually quilting, lol.  I have this really nice pooh fabric I love, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I got it at fabrics galore.com for way less though) and so one side I will do with that, the other some sort of soft plush material, put batting in between and then then use some silky bias tape all around. . . simple, but I just want to show off the fabric, and I am getting more and more tired in my pregnancy and less motivated (also has to do with my immunity having been compromised during my bout with cancer).  I will learn to actually quilt one day and make something nicer   Tigger is my favorite Character.

It sound like yours will look amazing (though be a lot of work!!).  



> feet..my last PG my feet were BAD everyday for months-this time, it was all the walking yesterday that did me in...
> here is a pic I took from 3 years ago at 38 wks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this time, i have been so happy to have pretty normal feet. I had hoped sleeping last night would help, but I think its going to take a day or 2 and a LOT of water to get them back to normal.



My feet got like that at 12 weeks, while I was camp director at girls camp a few weeks ago - too much time on my feet.  I got them back to normal with lots of water and sleeping with my feet elevated at night - after 3 days they were completely normal and have stayed as such since


----------



## lovesdumbo

I finished up a few things for my trip this weekend.  

First I want to thank Linnette for posting the link to fabricsgalore.com  I got the safari, palm tree, and zebra fabric from there.  I thought the shipping was a bit high when I placed the order but the prices were VERY reasonable so overall it was still a good deal.  Then the packing list had a hand written note that the shipping was too high so she credited me about 1/2 of it.

My friend Terry (we've been friends since 3rd grade-almost 40 years )  lives in Jacksonville and she comes down to WDW when we visit.  She and her DD Halley (9) will stay with us in our AKL CL room Saturday night.  We are all doing the Sunrise Safari on Sunday.  I am so excited to do this!  And stay at AKL-this is new for us!

I made this shirt a couple of weeks ago for DS Joe-I still haven't had a chance to go to JoAnns to see if I can find any buttons I like better than what I already have.




I made this for me to match:





I made this for Halley.  I wasn't in love with it when I first finished it but now that the buttons are on I like it more.  








I made this to match for Terry:





I made Joe this shirt for either our dinner at Narcoossee's or California Grill.  I love this fabric!  I bought more so I could make myself a blouse with it if I like the fit of the first one I make with a pattern I'm going to try. Carla needs to make adult patterns!!!!!!!









I made Joe & I t's to wear on the plane for check in at AKL.






So I only have 1 more weekend left before my trip.  I'd like to make myself 2 blouses and I'd like to make my 2 DD's Lizzy & Emma shirts with this really cool circus fabric I bought at fabricsgalore for $2.99/yard.  We are going to the circus on a mother/daughter girl scout event the night before my trip.  PLUS I bought a new laptop computer so I want to install some software, I need to make sure all my photos are uploaded and backed up so I can reformat my memory cards and I need to PACK!  OH and work is crazy busy!!!  I think I'll be ready for a vacation!  OH...and I need a hair cut.....


----------



## revrob

DisneyDreams4P&B said:


> It is very sad and troubling for me to report that I am on the loosing end of an attempt to purchase custom clothing from a member of this thread.
> 
> I have posted to the thread a few times, expressing my desire to learn how to sew. I was wanting to make some special outfits for our very special Grand Gathering in the fall. The trip was a gift to my entire family (mom, sisters, niece, nephew and my family) from my 83 year old Grandmother.  What is important to note is that my 2 sons and my niece and nephew all have autism (my niece Zoe, is the most severe).
> 
> I was contacted by a veteran DIS'er, who offered to make some outfits for Zoe to purchase. My sister supports them on her own and I know she didn't have the money (not that we aren't too far behind her). I wanted something special, as  my niece only responds to a few things.
> 
> I asked if I could pay in 2 parts to break up the payments (it was close to $60.00 for the 2 outfits). I always included my address with my correspondence.  I was promised in an email from her on Feb 23rd, that as soon as the payment cleared Paypal, that it would be shipped. I emailed her on the 31st to tell her I had made the last payment. Then nothing. I waited until the 12th for the package to arrive. I then emailed, PM'd and even emailed the PayPal account. Nothing. I filed a claim with PayPal, in hopes to retrieve my money. I was past the 45 day mark on the 1st payment so they would do nothing but I noted to them that I wanted a positive resolution and my ultimate goal was to get the outifts.
> 
> I finally heard from the DIS'er 2 days ago and was given a multitute of personal reasons as to why it had not been sent. She then told me that her husband was unwilling to send the packages because for some reason the transaction showed my former address and not the one listed on my account (PayPal confirmed that it was their error not mine but could not correct it on the transaction). I PM'd the seller that her best course of action would be to send it certified (to cover both of our bases and even PayPal said they would drop the claim if they were given a tracking number). She never responded to me or to PayPal. PayPal made the decision to reverse the final payment. I still have not heard from her.
> 
> I am out $25.00, have no outifts for my precious Zoe. I feel I was more than accomidating and understanding. I am not sure if what she told me about her personal issues was true or not, I gave her the benefit of the doubt but her complete lack of correspondence is what makes the whole thing seem fishy.
> 
> I am hoping that she will read this and send at least one of the outfits that I paid for or send my money back. It is incomprehensible to me that someone would cheat a child, let alone a special needs one. Even if she had honerable intentions, the whole thing could have been avoided by remaining in contact with me (I also know she was on the DIS boards and had to have gotten my PM's as you can tell when someone is logged in and she was frequently logged in and out)
> 
> I know this was long but I hope that people are careful when entering into these transactions.



I'm sorry that you've had difficulty.  However, I think that it should be stated that the intention of this thread IS NOT to sell or purchase customs.  The purpose is to share our passion of sewing and to share what we've created while (hopefully) improving our skills and helping others along in this sewing venture as we go along.  I believe that the DIS is clear about openly selling - it is not allowed on this board.  Do transactions happen in PMs?  Yes.  Do those transactions take place without initiation of some sort by a buyer?  No.  So any transaction that occurs here is definitely at the risk of a buyer and a seller.

If paypal does not show your address as confirmed, it is a great risk to the seller to ship to you.  There is no recourse if you decide to state that the items never arrived.  That is an unfair disadvantage to the seller.  May I also ask why you waited past the 45 days of the initial payment to file a dispute?  Also, did you attempt to purchase items from ebay or etsy and make purchase two outfits for $60, and make payments that are spread so far apart?  Those terms seem quite generous to me.  

Again, I'm sorry that things did not work out.  But there truly are two sides to every story.  I'm not sure that this transaction should be posted of here as it has nothing to do with the purpose of this thread.


----------



## revrob

my*2*angels said:


> Okay, so I haven't been able to keep up or catch up, because I have been working on my shop!  Here is my latest set.  I really love how this came out and wished we had a trip planned so she could wear it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because this is just a cute pic




LOVE it!  Great job!




jham said:


> I love how my red mickey head tees came out on that shirt! (thanks Jessica)




That is so classic looking!  Love it!




lovesdumbo said:


> I finished up a few things for my trip this weekend.
> 
> First I want to thank Linnette for posting the link to fabricsgalore.com  I got the safari, palm tree, and zebra fabric from there.  I thought the shipping was a bit high when I placed the order but the prices were VERY reasonable so overall it was still a good deal.  Then the packing list had a hand written note that the shipping was too high so she credited me about 1/2 of it.
> 
> My friend Terry (we've been friends since 3rd grade-almost 40 years )  lives in Jacksonville and she comes down to WDW when we visit.  She and her DD Halley (9) will stay with us in our AKL CL room Saturday night.  We are all doing the Sunrise Safari on Sunday.  I am so excited to do this!  And stay at AKL-this is new for us!
> 
> I made this shirt a couple of weeks ago for DS Joe-I still haven't had a chance to go to JoAnns to see if I can find any buttons I like better than what I already have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this for me to match:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this for Halley.  I wasn't in love with it when I first finished it but now that the buttons are on I like it more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this to match for Terry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made Joe this shirt for either our dinner at Narcoossee's or California Grill.  I love this fabric!  I bought more so I could make myself a blouse with it if I like the fit of the first one I make with a pattern I'm going to try. Carla needs to make adult patterns!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made Joe & I t's to wear on the plane for check in at AKL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I only have 1 more weekend left before my trip.  I'd like to make myself 2 blouses and I'd like to make my 2 DD's Lizzy & Emma shirts with this really cool circus fabric I bought at fabricsgalore for $2.99/yard.  We are going to the circus on a mother/daughter girl scout event the night before my trip.  PLUS I bought a new laptop computer so I want to install some software, I need to make sure all my photos are uploaded and backed up so I can reformat my memory cards and I need to PACK!  OH and work is crazy busy!!!  I think I'll be ready for a vacation!  OH...and I need a hair cut.....



I especially love the flamingos.  SO CUTE!  The zebra print will be a big hit too, I'm sure!


----------



## DisneyDreams4P&B

revrob said:


> I'm sorry that you've had difficulty. However, I think that it should be stated that the intention of this thread IS NOT to sell or purchase customs. The purpose is to share our passion of sewing and to share what we've created while (hopefully) improving our skills (This is why I came to this board for help to learn how to sew as I am a complete beginner)and helping others along in this sewing venture as we go along. I believe that the DIS is clear about openly selling - it is not allowed on this board. Do transactions happen in PMs? Yes. Do those transactions take place without initiation of some sort by a buyer? No I respectfully disagree, So any transaction that occurs here is definitely at the risk of a buyer and a seller. (Again why I posted, so others would not share my experience)
> 
> If paypal does not show your address as confirmed, it is a great risk to the seller to ship to you.(PayPal themselves said that the whole matter would be cleared up as soon as they had a tracking number - which was never given - they recieved no information,correspondence from the seller)There is no recourse if you decide to state that the items never arrived. That is an unfair disadvantage to the seller.(not sure how when they have my money)  May I also ask why you waited past the 45 days of the initial payment to file a dispute (as I stated in the post, it was broken up in 2 parts because I was not flowing in money, especially after my husbands hours got cut and I am a SAHM)? Also, did you attempt to purchase items from ebay or etsy and make purchase two outfits for $60, and make payments that are spread so far apart? Those terms seem quite generous to me. (I am noting that you seem extremely defensive, and I am not sure why. I paid as I had promised to. PayPal admitted their mistake and tried to contact the seller - I was actually on the phone with them during one of their attempts. I lived up to my end of the agreement)
> 
> Again, I'm sorry that things did not work out. But there truly are two sides to every story (I have every single correspondence on both sides, if the person has something different, then I welcome her to produce it). I'm not sure that this transaction should be posted of here as it has nothing to do with the purpose of this thread.




I posted it here because like it or not, people who are in my position, come to this board for help and can possibly be taken advantage of. I was not attacking or blaming the DISBoutique board or it's members, just sharing a tale of caution. I would think that you would want that so people checking out this board would not be put in the same position.


----------



## DisneyDreams4P&B

It was NOT my intention to go OT or to make anyone on this board feel attacked. Merely to share my experience to ensure it does not happen again. I have enjoyed seeing the work and passion everyone on this board has. It is inspirational.


----------



## 2cutekidz

DisneyDreams4P&B said:


> It is very sad and troubling for me to report that I am on the loosing end of an attempt to purchase custom clothing from a member of this thread.
> 
> I have posted to the thread a few times, expressing my desire to learn how to sew. I was wanting to make some special outfits for our very special Grand Gathering in the fall. The trip was a gift to my entire family (mom, sisters, niece, nephew and my family) from my 83 year old Grandmother.  What is important to note is that my 2 sons and my niece and nephew all have autism (my niece Zoe, is the most severe).
> 
> I was contacted by a veteran DIS'er, who offered to make some outfits for Zoe to purchase. My sister supports them on her own and I know she didn't have the money (not that we aren't too far behind her). I wanted something special, as  my niece only responds to a few things.
> 
> I asked if I could pay in 2 parts to break up the payments (it was close to $60.00 for the 2 outfits). I always included my address with my correspondence.  I was promised in an email from her on Feb 23rd, that as soon as the payment cleared Paypal, that it would be shipped. I emailed her on the 31st to tell her I had made the last payment. Then nothing. I waited until the 12th for the package to arrive. I then emailed, PM'd and even emailed the PayPal account. Nothing. I filed a claim with PayPal, in hopes to retrieve my money. I was past the 45 day mark on the 1st payment so they would do nothing but I noted to them that I wanted a positive resolution and my ultimate goal was to get the outifts.
> 
> I finally heard from the DIS'er 2 days ago and was given a multitute of personal reasons as to why it had not been sent. She then told me that her husband was unwilling to send the packages because for some reason the transaction showed my former address and not the one listed on my account (PayPal confirmed that it was their error not mine but could not correct it on the transaction). I PM'd the seller that her best course of action would be to send it certified (to cover both of our bases and even PayPal said they would drop the claim if they were given a tracking number). She never responded to me or to PayPal. PayPal made the decision to reverse the final payment. I still have not heard from her.
> 
> I am out $25.00, have no outifts for my precious Zoe. I feel I was more than accomidating and understanding. I am not sure if what she told me about her personal issues was true or not, I gave her the benefit of the doubt but her complete lack of correspondence is what makes the whole thing seem fishy.
> 
> I am hoping that she will read this and send at least one of the outfits that I paid for or send my money back. It is incomprehensible to me that someone would cheat a child, let alone a special needs one. Even if she had honerable intentions, the whole thing could have been avoided by remaining in contact with me (I also know she was on the DIS boards and had to have gotten my PM's as you can tell when someone is logged in and she was frequently logged in and out)
> 
> I know this was long but I hope that people are careful when entering into these transactions.



This is awful!  I've been in your situation before - and I'd be happy to help you out.  I'm sending you a PM.


----------



## WebmasterKathy

The story above illustrates the reason for our rule prohibiting commercial transactions (ANY KIND of buying or selling) on the DISboards.

Sorry for your bad experience, but we don't permit, support or endorse any kind of financial transactions between posters. And this includes the public venting afterward when they go bad.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

lovesdumbo said:


> I finished up a few things for my trip this weekend.
> 
> I made this shirt a couple of weeks ago for DS Joe-I still haven't had a chance to go to JoAnns to see if I can find any buttons I like better than what I already have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this for me to match:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this for Halley.  I wasn't in love with it when I first finished it but now that the buttons are on I like it more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this to match for Terry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made Joe & I t's to wear on the plane for check in at AKL.


I just love the palm tree and africa shirts they are my favorite but they are all wonderful!  I just use the largest boys shirt pattern and then blow it up again.  I wear an XS womens.  But Carla should make adult patterns too


----------



## jham

lovesdumbo said:


> I finished up a few things for my trip this weekend.
> 
> First I want to thank Linnette for posting the link to fabricsgalore.com I got the safari, palm tree, and zebra fabric from there. I thought the shipping was a bit high when I placed the order but the prices were VERY reasonable so overall it was still a good deal. Then the packing list had a hand written note that the shipping was too high so she credited me about 1/2 of it.
> 
> My friend Terry (we've been friends since 3rd grade-almost 40 years ) lives in Jacksonville and she comes down to WDW when we visit. She and her DD Halley (9) will stay with us in our AKL CL room Saturday night. We are all doing the Sunrise Safari on Sunday. I am so excited to do this! And stay at AKL-this is new for us!
> 
> I made this shirt a couple of weeks ago for DS Joe-I still haven't had a chance to go to JoAnns to see if I can find any buttons I like better than what I already have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this for me to match:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this for Halley. I wasn't in love with it when I first finished it but now that the buttons are on I like it more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this to match for Terry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made Joe this shirt for either our dinner at Narcoossee's or California Grill. I love this fabric! I bought more so I could make myself a blouse with it if I like the fit of the first one I make with a pattern I'm going to try. Carla needs to make adult patterns!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made Joe & I t's to wear on the plane for check in at AKL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I only have 1 more weekend left before my trip. I'd like to make myself 2 blouses and I'd like to make my 2 DD's Lizzy & Emma shirts with this really cool circus fabric I bought at fabricsgalore for $2.99/yard. We are going to the circus on a mother/daughter girl scout event the night before my trip. PLUS I bought a new laptop computer so I want to install some software, I need to make sure all my photos are uploaded and backed up so I can reformat my memory cards and I need to PACK! OH and work is crazy busy!!! I think I'll be ready for a vacation! OH...and I need a hair cut.....


 

great shirts!  I wanna stay at AKL!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

teresajoy said:


> * We are NOT a selling group, but lots of the posters on here sell, (lots of them don't too!)  We are NOT allowed to talk about it on the thread, so please don't try!  Check out signatures for Ebay usernames, or just PM the sewer if they post something that you like. We do not have an official list or a Disboutiquers website where we sell. We are not a selling group, we are friends.   *
> QUOTE]
> 
> Just felt it might be apropo to repost this from our first page of every thread
> 
> 
> Toadstool- did you see my slip up? I was complimenting your beautiful dress and addressed it to Adi....
> 
> I spent the whole day with my feet up, and napping on my couch. DH came home from church and he even went grocery shopping!
> 
> Hope to get some sewing stuff accomplished tomorrow.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

DisneyDreams4P&B said:


> It is very sad and troubling for me to report that I am on the loosing end of an attempt to purchase custom clothing from a member of this thread.
> 
> I have posted to the thread a few times, expressing my desire to learn how to sew. I was wanting to make some special outfits for our very special Grand Gathering in the fall. The trip was a gift to my entire family (mom, sisters, niece, nephew and my family) from my 83 year old Grandmother.  What is important to note is that my 2 sons and my niece and nephew all have autism (my niece Zoe, is the most severe).
> 
> I was contacted by a veteran DIS'er, who offered to make some outfits for Zoe to purchase. My sister supports them on her own and I know she didn't have the money (not that we aren't too far behind her). I wanted something special, as  my niece only responds to a few things.
> 
> I asked if I could pay in 2 parts to break up the payments (it was close to $60.00 for the 2 outfits). I always included my address with my correspondence.  I was promised in an email from her on Feb 23rd, that as soon as the payment cleared Paypal, that it would be shipped. I emailed her on the 31st to tell her I had made the last payment. Then nothing. I waited until the 12th for the package to arrive. I then emailed, PM'd and even emailed the PayPal account. Nothing. I filed a claim with PayPal, in hopes to retrieve my money. I was past the 45 day mark on the 1st payment so they would do nothing but I noted to them that I wanted a positive resolution and my ultimate goal was to get the outifts.
> 
> I finally heard from the DIS'er 2 days ago and was given a multitute of personal reasons as to why it had not been sent. She then told me that her husband was unwilling to send the packages because for some reason the transaction showed my former address and not the one listed on my account (PayPal confirmed that it was their error not mine but could not correct it on the transaction). I PM'd the seller that her best course of action would be to send it certified (to cover both of our bases and even PayPal said they would drop the claim if they were given a tracking number). She never responded to me or to PayPal. PayPal made the decision to reverse the final payment. I still have not heard from her.
> 
> I am out $25.00, have no outifts for my precious Zoe. I feel I was more than accomidating and understanding. I am not sure if what she told me about her personal issues was true or not, I gave her the benefit of the doubt but her complete lack of correspondence is what makes the whole thing seem fishy.
> 
> I am hoping that she will read this and send at least one of the outfits that I paid for or send my money back. It is incomprehensible to me that someone would cheat a child, let alone a special needs one. Even if she had honerable intentions, the whole thing could have been avoided by remaining in contact with me (I also know she was on the DIS boards and had to have gotten my PM's as you can tell when someone is logged in and she was frequently logged in and out)
> 
> I know this was long but I hope that people are careful when entering into these transactions.



Edit, the rest of the story.


----------



## revrob

WebmasterKathy said:


> The story above illustrates the reason for our rule prohibiting commercial transactions (ANY KIND of buying or selling) on the DISboards.
> 
> Sorry for your bad experience, but we don't permit, support or endorse any kind of financial transactions between posters. And this includes the public venting afterward when they go bad.



THANK YOU!




Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Just felt it might be apropo to repost this from our first page of every thread
> 
> 
> Toadstool- did you see my slip up? I was complimenting your beautiful dress and addressed it to Adi....
> 
> I spent the whole day with my feet up, and napping on my couch. DH came home from church and he even went grocery shopping!
> 
> Hope to get some sewing stuff accomplished tomorrow.




I hope you're feeling better today!  How do your feet look today?


----------



## livndisney

ok que the violin music.........


My dear sweet DD tried on all the adorable summer Disney clothes I made her last year....... and they don't fit!!!!!!!!!

I am sooo bummed, doesn't she realize you simply cannot locate some of this fabric anymore-I can't lengthen these things!!!!!

I guess I can always call the dresses tops and add shorts right? LOL


----------



## Adi12982

livndisney said:


> I guess I can always call the dresses tops and add shorts right? LOL



Um, yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## revrob

livndisney said:


> ok que the violin music.........
> 
> 
> My dear sweet DD tried on all the adorable summer Disney clothes I made her last year....... and they don't fit!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am sooo bummed, doesn't she realize you simply cannot locate some of this fabric anymore-I can't lengthen these things!!!!!
> 
> I guess I can always call the dresses tops and add shorts right? LOL



I totally agree!  Add shorts!  Don't you hate when they outgrow all of their cure stuff!


----------



## sweetstitches

my*2*angels said:


> Okay, so I haven't been able to keep up or catch up, because I have been working on my shop!  Here is my latest set.  I really love how this came out and wished we had a trip planned so she could wear it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because this is just a cute pic



adorable!



billwendy said:


> Hi MaryAnn - a taggie is the little 4 square blanket  - if you look close, you can see all the ribbon tags on it - babies love to feel all those litte tags - taggie!!




So it's like a lovie?  I wasn't sure if it was for that or something to hang on the nursery wall.  It is cute.



lovesdumbo said:


> I finished up a few things for my trip this weekend.
> 
> I made this shirt a couple of weeks ago for DS Joe-I still haven't had a chance to go to JoAnns to see if I can find any buttons I like better than what I already have.



These are really great fabrics!



livndisney said:


> ok que the violin music.........
> 
> 
> My dear sweet DD tried on all the adorable summer Disney clothes I made her last year....... and they don't fit!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am sooo bummed, doesn't she realize you simply cannot locate some of this fabric anymore-I can't lengthen these things!!!!!
> 
> I guess I can always call the dresses tops and add shorts right? LOL



They grow too fast, don't they?  Why can't you lengthen them?  Post some photos, maybe we can come up with an idea.


----------



## sweetstitches

He is having surgery in the morning to repair a hernia.  It's his 7th surgery in 3 years (most of them were related to his gastric bypass surgery.)

Thank you.


----------



## livndisney

Shannon, can you believe she outgrew MULAN? I am SOOOOOO not happy about that one. That thing was LONG. I will never match the dye lot on that burgandy. 

I can see it now-my dd will be the one running around WDW with a strip of mismatched cloth at the bottom of each dress 

Hey wait a minute, knowing Morgan she would LIKE that LOL


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

livndisney said:


> ok que the violin music.........
> 
> 
> My dear sweet DD tried on all the adorable summer Disney clothes I made her last year....... and they don't fit!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am sooo bummed, doesn't she realize you simply cannot locate some of this fabric anymore-I can't lengthen these things!!!!!
> 
> I guess I can always call the dresses tops and add shorts right? LOL



Of course! So do they fit in the chest? Show us pics! We will be the judge of if they are to be disgarded LOL
You know....the Feliz dress had a way of making the dress change to a skirt when they outgrow it as a dress- any of your dresses that you might convert? Or maybe make a stripwork out of them?


Shannon- thanks for asking, they are going down. But I dont think I could take another day of laying on the couch. I did still manage to clean my kitchen and pick up the living room - is there anyone else out there who can't possibly lay down and relax if toys et all are strewn across the floor? DH has always had a knack for being blind to messiness. A talent I would like to have on some days!

I have a weird sort of rashy thing going on all over my stomach, I just started using skin so soft bath oil a week ago- anyone have issues with their products?? I usually take Advair and xyzal for allergies, but due to PG Im not taking anything. Did you know there are several asthma meds out there that can cause a small placenta??? 

I want to make a few things for my neices for their birthdays. The first coming up is May 12th, she will be 2, she is wearing size 2T. Mom isn't really into any ruffles, or dresses. I was thinking A-line Top with capris or shorts-for her. The older one turns 4 in June and I thought I might chance it and make a simply sweet top and capris with that michael miller unicorn-rainbow fabric I posted a while back. I figured Carla's patterns will give me the best results for a good fit-anyone have other suggestions?


----------



## twob4him

A big thank you to all of you!!! You certainly know how to make someone feel good about sewing!!! 



sohappy said:


> Cathy!  Those look fantastic!  I am sooooo happy that you are getting to use that fabric that I found for you!
> 
> You are putting me to shame!  You have gotten so far in your sewing for your trip that is a MONTH after mine!!!  i will have 2 measly things to post tonight hopefully when my models get back home.  I have a spreadsheet with ideas, clip art, etc, I just need to make a timeline- gosh, I am an over-planner!!
> 
> I am making rainbow cupcakes today for Cooper to take to school tomorrow.  I can't decide if I need to make decorative picks to go in the cupcakes- time will be the determining factor.  Hopefully, I can post our mickey bowling shirts and Cooper's doggie birthday party shirt tonight.


Stacey! I missed you! Yes, when I finished Brooklyn's dress I posted it and said you sent me the fabric...did you ever see that? I think it was during your busy crazy week so probably not. Thanks again so much for the fabric!  I must admit to being in a sewing frenzy! I am sewing for three girls plus tees for myself and my friend and her two girls! It takes me a while to sew since usually can't during the week. I am "cooked, fried, put a fork in her" done by evening...I am sure you can relate! That is so cool you have a spreadsheet and are so organized. I just kinda gathered ideas and pics and wrote it all out in a spiral! I am really looking forward to seeing what you made! Hope your models get home soon! 



my*2*angels said:


> Okay, so I haven't been able to keep up or catch up, because I have been working on my shop!  Here is my latest set.  I really love how this came out and wished we had a trip planned so she could wear it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because this is just a cute pic


That is adorable! I love the white background! I am making a Big Give strip twirl with Snow White. Did you do her by hand or with a machine? Your dd is adorable too! 



lovesdumbo said:


> I finished up a few things for my trip this weekend.
> 
> First I want to thank Linnette for posting the link to fabricsgalore.com  I got the safari, palm tree, and zebra fabric from there.  I thought the shipping was a bit high when I placed the order but the prices were VERY reasonable so overall it was still a good deal.  Then the packing list had a hand written note that the shipping was too high so she credited me about 1/2 of it.
> 
> My friend Terry (we've been friends since 3rd grade-almost 40 years )  lives in Jacksonville and she comes down to WDW when we visit.  She and her DD Halley (9) will stay with us in our AKL CL room Saturday night.  We are all doing the Sunrise Safari on Sunday.  I am so excited to do this!  And stay at AKL-this is new for us!
> 
> I made this shirt a couple of weeks ago for DS Joe-I still haven't had a chance to go to JoAnns to see if I can find any buttons I like better than what I already have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this for me to match:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this for Halley.  I wasn't in love with it when I first finished it but now that the buttons are on I like it more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this to match for Terry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made Joe this shirt for either our dinner at Narcoossee's or California Grill.  I love this fabric!  I bought more so I could make myself a blouse with it if I like the fit of the first one I make with a pattern I'm going to try. Carla needs to make adult patterns!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made Joe & I t's to wear on the plane for check in at AKL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I only have 1 more weekend left before my trip.  I'd like to make myself 2 blouses and I'd like to make my 2 DD's Lizzy & Emma shirts with this really cool circus fabric I bought at fabricsgalore for $2.99/yard.  We are going to the circus on a mother/daughter girl scout event the night before my trip.  PLUS I bought a new laptop computer so I want to install some software, I need to make sure all my photos are uploaded and backed up so I can reformat my memory cards and I need to PACK!  OH and work is crazy busy!!!  I think I'll be ready for a vacation!  OH...and I need a hair cut.....


Awesome job!!! The only thing I haven't bought stuff for is Animal Kingdom...there is a good chance we may not make it there....so I am waiting till we plan out every day in minute detail before I go and buy fabrics! I love the zebra strip..so cool...I may case that if its ok!  I will have to check out fabricsgalore too! Thanks for your help! Good luck finishing up and don't forget some pampering for yourself!!!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Just felt it might be apropo to repost this from our first page of every thread
> 
> 
> Toadstool- did you see my slip up? I was complimenting your beautiful dress and addressed it to Adi....
> 
> I spent the whole day with my feet up, and napping on my couch. DH came home from church and he even went grocery shopping!
> 
> Hope to get some sewing stuff accomplished tomorrow.


Thanks for reposting that! You beat me to it and I see that Webmaster Kathy posted too...thanks to both of you! Gotta follow the rules ya know! 


Yaaaa for you for resting and putting your feet up! And you dh went grocery shopping too? Thats quite a treat!


----------



## sohappy

OK, get ready for too many pictures in general.  I will try to break it up into replys so you don't have to respond to it all.

First off, I made rainbow/tie-dye cupcakes today for Cooper's class.  His birthday was Saturday.

pre-icing





side view





All iced and yummy





and one of the 3(!) boxes I have to send





More to come- Cooper's party shirt and both boys shirts for disney on ice/disneyworld trip in Sept.


----------



## sohappy

My models were more than uncooperative.  They were terribly fussy and had attitude to spare!  So the pics are over their clothes, without buttons, and with a side of sass.

First up, Cooper is have a doggie birthday party on Saturday.  I will post more about it later.  I am soooooo excited.  I have so many fun things planned for the kids.  I wish I was 4 and could enjoy all the fun stuff!  So Cooper loves dogs, esp. biscuit his "dog" (that uses batteries) he got for christmas.  He loves the biscuit books too.  So here is his shirt.

To busy playing DS, to be bothered










Back view





I had regular brown buttons picked out, but Cooper spotted these "biscuit" buttons:





I have some shorts cut that I could whip up if I get the time.  They are brown.  I have a little bone (with the word biscuit embroidered on it) that I will applique- again, if I have the time.  This week is going to be another doozy!  I have Disney on Ice on Wednesday, then have to drop the kids off at their dad's that night.  I have to drive 2 hrs so that i can go to this boot camp type place for team building.  I am excited about the team building aspect, but not the outdoors stuff and it couldn't come at a worse time!  On Friday, my parents will pick the kids up from school and be waiting at my house when I get home from boot camp (7or 8PM).  The next day is Cooper's party- 36ish kids + parents and we are serving dinner!!!  I am crazy.

more coming in next post.


----------



## sohappy

Last post- the disney on ice outfits that will be reused for our trip in September.  Two outfits down, 40 more to go!!!  I am going to try 2 or 3 outfits per day for 8 days for 2 kids- gotta get busy!!!  I don't know if these will still fit then.  They seem like they might be too short by then.  UGH.  I have yellow buttons that I will add hopefully tomorrow.




























this pic pretty much sums it all up.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Adi12982 said:


> I am going to make a pooh blanket I guess - not actually quilting, lol.  I have this really nice pooh fabric I love,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I got it at fabrics galore.com for way less though) and so one side I will do with that, the other some sort of soft plush material, put batting in between and then then use some silky bias tape all around. . . simple, but I just want to show off the fabric, and I am getting more and more tired in my pregnancy and less motivated (also has to do with my immunity having been compromised during my bout with cancer).  I will learn to actually quilt one day and make something nicer   Tigger is my favorite Character.
> 
> It sound like yours will look amazing (though be a lot of work!!).
> 
> 
> 
> My feet got like that at 12 weeks, while I was camp director at girls camp a few weeks ago - too much time on my feet.  I got them back to normal with lots of water and sleeping with my feet elevated at night - after 3 days they were completely normal and have stayed as such since



Oh your poor feet! That really early. I know my first go-round I gained 75lbs, I cant recall when my feet were altered- but that's way early. How is it going this time? You need a ticker for your PG!!

I haven't figured out if mine will look amazing or amazingly bad. Ill see if I can find a photo of the quilt pattern i am using. (although its in blues and mine is in pink and purple)

Its the inset photo in the upper right corner (but mine has borders too)





You definitely should check out the free receiving blanket pattern on YMCT!! You could put Minky on one side and there are instructions for different trims. I LOVE this fabric too. I have some that  Im saving.



sohappy said:


> this pic pretty much sums it all up.



This is AWESOME!!!! (I hope they don't outgrow them!) You have a LOT of sewing ahead of you! I can't wait to see what else you create for your trip.


----------



## sohappy

OK, that's all!  One final question- about the "I made this" section of you can make this.  I haven't ever submitted anything.  I am ultra paranoid and obsess about weird stuff.  Anyway, I haven't ever submitted anything because I don't want them to have to post it.  Like, if they think it looks bad, then they post it and someone thinks the pattern sucks because of my piece.  I know I am obsessive and crazy.  Just assure me that if they think it is crap, they won't post it, ok?


----------



## 2cutekidz

sohappy said:


> OK, that's all!  One final question- about the "I made this" section of you can make this.  I haven't ever submitted anything.  I am ultra paranoid and obsess about weird stuff.  Anyway, I haven't ever submitted anything because I don't want them to have to post it.  Like, if they think it looks bad, then they post it and someone thinks the pattern sucks because of my piece.  I know I am obsessive and crazy.  Just assure me that if they think it is crap, they won't post it, ok?



LOL!!  I could be wrong, but I think they post everything that gets sent to them.  I know some of my pictures are VERY grainy on their I made this section, yet they still put them up.


----------



## revrob

sohappy said:


> OK, get ready for too many pictures in general.  I will try to break it up into replys so you don't have to respond to it all.
> 
> First off, I made rainbow/tie-dye cupcakes today for Cooper's class.  His birthday was Saturday.
> 
> pre-icing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More to come- Cooper's party shirt and both boys shirts for disney on ice/disneyworld trip in Sept.



How do you make tie-dye cupcakes?  They look yummy!




sohappy said:


> Last post- the disney on ice outfits that will be reused for our trip in September.  Two outfits down, 40 more to go!!!  I am going to try 2 or 3 outfits per day for 8 days for 2 kids- gotta get busy!!!  I don't know if these will still fit then.  They seem like they might be too short by then.  UGH.  I have yellow buttons that I will add hopefully tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this pic pretty much sums it all up.





sohappy said:


> OK, that's all!  One final question- about the "I made this" section of you can make this.  I haven't ever submitted anything.  I am ultra paranoid and obsess about weird stuff.  Anyway, I haven't ever submitted anything because I don't want them to have to post it.  Like, if they think it looks bad, then they post it and someone thinks the pattern sucks because of my piece.  I know I am obsessive and crazy.  Just assure me that if they think it is crap, they won't post it, ok?



These are some of my all time favorite bowling shirts EVER!  I LOVE the applique work on them!  GREAT JOB!

I wouldn't worry about posting to YCMT at all!  Those are so cute they would surely help to sell the pattern!


----------



## 2cutekidz

sohappy said:


> Last post- the disney on ice outfits that will be reused for our trip in September.  Two outfits down, 40 more to go!!!  I am going to try 2 or 3 outfits per day for 8 days for 2 kids- gotta get busy!!!  I don't know if these will still fit then.  They seem like they might be too short by then.  UGH.  I have yellow buttons that I will add hopefully tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!  These look great!!  I have the panels for a bowling shirt done similar to this (almost the same appliques) I just keep putting off finishing it!!  I made it to match my Minnie parts set.  Nice job.


----------



## sohappy

revrob said:


> How do you make tie-dye cupcakes?  They look yummy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are some of my all time favorite bowling shirts EVER!  I LOVE the applique work on them!  GREAT JOB!



Thanks for the compliments!  The cupcakes are just store bought mix divided into bowls.  Then each bowl is dyed with food coloring.  I just use a spoon to blob them into the tins.  The kids love to help with this project and make their own cupcakes.  Cooper requested them specifically for his party.  They taste just like a "banilla" cupcake, but he thinks they look yummier (if that is a word)!


----------



## mirandag819

Yep.... they are addictive. I made my second pair of pants today, this time I tried to add a cuff. I think they came out okay, a little plain, but they went together okay.






Today was DH's first full day in Iraq and the distraction helped. I think I will try the simply sweet next, and hopefully I can start making a few things for our Disney trip in August. I bought a few customs for her, but I would love to make some myself. plus I have the embroidery machine to start playing with.


----------



## karamat

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I plan to make these for DD and my 2 neices (birthdays in April,May and June) turning 2,3, and 4...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tote is made up of fat quarters, so I am hoping to dig around and find the right fabric tomorrow in my stash. Aren't these cute? I thought they would be fun as gifts
> the cupcake tote is only like 7"x7" and 3" wide.


I bought the tote pattern at the Houston Quilt show last year... haven't made it yet though.  Can't wait to see your pictures of it.  My mom gave DD (16 months) a book for Easter that has a little cording handle on it... DD carries the book around the house like a purse.  Guess I need to make her a little purse now.  She could always use it to carry her paci 



minnie2 said:


> Cool you have a pathfinder too.  I like mine don't get me wrong but I hate my current dealership and this is also my 2nd pathfinder.  So I am kind of over it.  You know?  When we where looking for a new truck DH wanted either a BMW x5 or he wanted to get me my Volvo xc90 but I didn't want to spend the extra money so I pushed for the Pathfinder and now I regret it because here DH was wanting to get me the car I wanted but I was saying no!  Silly me!  Next time I will listen to him!


We had one of those car purchases where I wish I had listened to DH.  My much loved Maxima died one Sunday and it just wasn't worth putting any more money into it.  So DH and I go car shopping that next Tuesday.  My mind-set was "a car is just to get from point A to point B" and went for inexpensive.  We both HATED that car... we commute together and have a 30 - 45 minute drive both ways.  After about 1.5 years DH took care of that car for us... totaled it in a Freeway accident (one car - no major injuries).  Next car we researched and bought what we WANTED.

Next car is my choice!  I really didn't mean to guilt DH into it... we were at a dinner party and I made a comment that I don't have a car... we have his truck (10+ years old, from before we married and the baby can't ride in it since it is a single cab) and the car we carpool in every day (he drives)... I don't think he had ever really thought of it like that    But as long as we continue to carpool we really don't need a new car, so I just have to make sure when the time is right I remind him that it will be my choice!!



twob4him said:


> I finished both outfits for Epcot and I went outside with the girls to take some pictures. Its blowing a hurricane out there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yaaaaa, I am glad I am done! DD11 and I will be wearing tees with the Mickey Head in the flag material. IF  I get the embroidery machine, I would like to add Epcot 2009 on the cuff of their capris and onto our tees.



I LOVE these!  The color combos are great!!  I want to start sewing for our December trip.  I know if I wait until closer to the trip life will get in the way and I'll never get everything completed   But I have no idea what size to plan for... DD is 16 months, and has always been in the 95%+ range for height.  She's moving into more and more 24 month clothes and the last CarlaC Aline I made for her was size 2 (fits pretty well.)


----------



## billwendy

livndisney said:


> ok que the violin music.........
> 
> 
> My dear sweet DD tried on all the adorable summer Disney clothes I made her last year....... and they don't fit!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am sooo bummed, doesn't she realize you simply cannot locate some of this fabric anymore-I can't lengthen these things!!!!!
> 
> I guess I can always call the dresses tops and add shorts right? LOL



Oh boy!! How can that happen!!!  Im sure you will come up with a very creative way to lengthen them!!!

Also, thanks for your help with the swimsuit choices - the ones from the Children's place should arrive tomorrow!! I got one for Elizabeth and one for Hannah - I also got Elizabeth a princess one from the disney store, and hannah the pink minnie mouse polka dot one!!! I even got her the light up flip flops to match!!! I cannot wait for them to try them on!!!



sohappy said:


> OK, get ready for too many pictures in general.  I will try to break it up into replys so you don't have to respond to it all.
> 
> First off, I made rainbow/tie-dye cupcakes today for Cooper's class.  His birthday was Saturday.
> 
> pre-icing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> side view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All iced and yummy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one of the 3(!) boxes I have to send
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More to come- Cooper's party shirt and both boys shirts for disney on ice/disneyworld trip in Sept.




Oh my  - I LOVE TIE DYE!!!!!!! This is so cool - reminds me of the POP century's tie dye cheesecake!!!! YUMMY!!!!!

Hey, is anyone sewing for Aubree - a 4 year old for one of the big gives? I made her this tink round neck and would like to make shorts to match - her measurement around the hips I think says its 29" - do I really make a size 10 in the easyfit pants? or should I just buy a pair of size 7 (like her mom says she is) shorts to match? I made a 6/7 in the round neck....





HELP!!!!!!!!


----------



## karamat

And my 2 cents on Embroidery Machines... go with 5 x 7 hoop if you can afford it.  I have a couple of 4 x 4 designs that when I go to stitch out actually require the 5 x 7 hoop.  Its probably user error (I need to spend more time with my machine), but its nice to have both to use.  After the 5 x 7 my machine uses a Mega Hoop, but I haven't used my machine enough to justify the $100 hoop!!


----------



## livndisney

billwendy said:


> Oh boy!! How can that happen!!!  Im sure you will come up with a very creative way to lengthen them!!!
> 
> Also, thanks for your help with the swimsuit choices - the ones from the Children's place should arrive tomorrow!! I got one for Elizabeth and one for Hannah - I also got Elizabeth a princess one from the disney store, and hannah the pink minnie mouse polka dot one!!! I even got her the light up flip flops to match!!! I cannot wait for them to try them on!!!



Glad it all worked out-I thought of you today at the Disney Store- I was still looking for your rash guard shirt LOL

I am also sending you a PM


----------



## mrsmiller

I just lost all my multi quotes, I was going for the records for the longest multi quotes post.... and lost each and every one!!!!

prayers for all in need , and Beth   I still continue to pray!!


I love all the outfits posted , I specially love twob4him outfits ,your little girls just melt my heart  Sorry if this is too personal but I love that your princess name is Brooklyn , any special reason? Sorry if I am nosey, but I think is such a COOL name!!!!! 

lovesdumbo: Carol (from fabricsgalore) is just a sweet, sweet person and  I always get refunded for any extra shipping ( something with the calculator?) right away and the packages do not take more and 2 days , I like that if you are looking for some specific  fabric you can email her and she does her best to find it for you!!!!  PS: I do not get compensated to endorse her I just love to share with you all when you find a place that is always reliable..and great fabric selection too!!!!!

I am working on some outfits for 4 little princesses and this is a "snow white" theme sundress that I made today... I am a little in the fence because when I asked my husband what he thought ...his reply was "Looks like a dress" ...well duhhhhhhh, he is no help at all!!!!!
do you guys think it says snow white? I just wanted something simple, not to "costume" looking, in other words practical ...my insecurities (if you guys only knew how I drive Crystal insane!!!!)











I was a little lazy and decided to just cut the top piece without doing a paper pattern (big mistake!!!)after I sew the lining  I thought the front looked a little too low so I decided to add the eyelet to give a little more coverage but now i do not know?!?!...I would hate to redo the top part again but please honest opinions needed should I leave it as is???????






vent!!!
My kids used to be my pride and joy, they were always honor roll students ...NOT anymore as they do not do their homework and their score dropped because of that , I am tired  as I am constantly telling them : DO YOUR HOMEWORK! so today I spent the morning learning the STANKY LEGG dance, I told them if Monday (I have to see the teachers) I get a complain about homework, I will go to the front of the school and perform for the entire school the dance(they know I will do it!!!) while wearing a t shirt that says : I am Joseph (class ---) an Jonathan's (class----) mom... after few tears  we have an agreement,we will see!!!!!  The stuff you have to do as a parent sometimes!!!!


sorry about my vent but the only thing I ask of my boys is that they excel in school  nothing else, and lately is a constant battle

Linnette


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

sohappy said:


> My models were more than uncooperative.  They were terribly fussy and had attitude to spare!  So the pics are over their clothes, without buttons, and with a side of sass.
> 
> First up, Cooper is have a doggie birthday party on Saturday.  I will post more about it later.  I am soooooo excited.  I have so many fun things planned for the kids.  I wish I was 4 and could enjoy all the fun stuff!  So Cooper loves dogs, esp. biscuit his "dog" (that uses batteries) he got for christmas.  He loves the biscuit books too.  So here is his shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had regular brown buttons picked out, but Cooper spotted these "biscuit" buttons:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some shorts cut that I could whip up if I get the time.  They are brown.  I have a little bone (with the word biscuit embroidered on it) that I will applique- again, if I have the time.  This week is going to be another doozy!  I have Disney on Ice on Wednesday, then have to drop the kids off at their dad's that night.  I have to drive 2 hrs so that i can go to this boot camp type place for team building.  I am excited about the team building aspect, but not the outdoors stuff and it couldn't come at a worse time!  On Friday, my parents will pick the kids up from school and be waiting at my house when I get home from boot camp (7or 8PM).  The next day is Cooper's party- 36ish kids + parents and we are serving dinner!!!  I am crazy.
> 
> more coming in next post.





sohappy said:


> Last post- the disney on ice outfits that will be reused for our trip in September.  Two outfits down, 40 more to go!!!  I am going to try 2 or 3 outfits per day for 8 days for 2 kids- gotta get busy!!!  I don't know if these will still fit then.  They seem like they might be too short by then.  UGH.  I have yellow buttons that I will add hopefully tomorrow.



Very cute!!  Hope that party goes well - I think I would lose it with that many kids in my house at once...and I have a nice big yard to herd them into!


----------



## NaeNae

mrsmiller said:


> :I am working on some outfits for 4 little princesses and this is a "snow white" theme sundress that I made today... I am a little in the fence because when I asked my husband what he thought ...his reply was "Looks like a dress" ...well duhhhhhhh, he is no help at all!!!!!
> do you guys think it says snow white? I just wanted something simple, not to "costume" looking, in other words practical ...my insecurities (if you guys only knew how I drive Crystal insane!!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a little lazy and decided to just cut the top piece without doing a paper pattern (big mistake!!!)after I sew the lining  I thought the front looked a little too low so I decided to add the eyelet to give a little more coverage but now i do not know?!?!...I would hate to redo the top part again but please honest opinions needed should I leave it as is???????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vent!!!
> My kids used to be my pride and joy, they were always honor roll students ...NOT anymore as they do not do their homework and their score dropped because of that , I am tired  as I am constantly telling them : DO YOUR HOMEWORK! so today I spent the morning learning the STANKY LEGG dance, I told them if Monday (I have to see the teachers) I get a complain about homework, I will go to the front of the school and perform for the entire school the dance(they know I will do it!!!) while wearing a t shirt that says : I am Joseph (class ---) an Jonathan's (class----) mom... after few tears  we have an agreement,we will see!!!!!  The stuff you have to do as a parent sometimes!!!!
> 
> 
> sorry about my vent but the only thing I ask of my boys is that they excel in school  nothing else, and lately is a constant battle
> 
> Linnette



I think the dress looks great as is.

I had to laugh when I read your threat.    Hopefully it will do the trick and they will buckle down and start doing their homework.  I sure don't miss those days.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

Wait...am I actually caught up???  I don't believe it.  I feel like I haven't been gone that long, but my goodness ya'll got all chatty on me!  

There has been some GREAT stuff posted lately.  I know I'll miss about 400 things so I'm not going to even begin to comment of everyone's things, just assume I thought it was great too, k?

I've praying for everyone that needs it too.  I know how much it can help just to know that people are thinking & praying for you.

Oh, and Linnette, it looks GREAT!  I love it & it says Snow White to me, but if you weren't in the parks (or Disney obsessed ) it's just a really cute sundress.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

billwendy said:


> I LOVE this shirt....I was trying to think of a tinkerbell for WDW...do you care if I case it?
> 
> 
> Linette, What is the Stanky Leg dance...I going to have to youtube it.<-----------So I youtubed the Stanky Legg dance....And I think if my mom threatened to come to school and do that...I would have my homework done through graduation by the next week......


----------



## sahm1000

jessica52877 said:


> Here it is on black.



Thanks Jessica!  I actually think the shirts that I bought are the same ones that Jeanne used in her trip report.  Maybe I'll keep one for my nephew and do a Mickey Head for him on it (you can never have enough Mickey's right?).  The black that I bought isn't tonal at all, it's just solid so I don't know if it will work.  I'll figure it out.  Just annoyed with myself for being stupid!




my*2*angels said:


> Okay, so I haven't been able to keep up or catch up, because I have been working on my shop!  Here is my latest set.  I really love how this came out and wished we had a trip planned so she could wear it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because this is just a cute pic




Love this!  It's really adorable!  Great job on all of the applique!



lovesdumbo said:


> I finished up a few things for my trip this weekend.
> 
> First I want to thank Linnette for posting the link to fabricsgalore.com  I got the safari, palm tree, and zebra fabric from there.  I thought the shipping was a bit high when I placed the order but the prices were VERY reasonable so overall it was still a good deal.  Then the packing list had a hand written note that the shipping was too high so she credited me about 1/2 of it.
> 
> My friend Terry (we've been friends since 3rd grade-almost 40 years )  lives in Jacksonville and she comes down to WDW when we visit.  She and her DD Halley (9) will stay with us in our AKL CL room Saturday night.  We are all doing the Sunrise Safari on Sunday.  I am so excited to do this!  And stay at AKL-this is new for us!
> 
> I made this shirt a couple of weeks ago for DS Joe-I still haven't had a chance to go to JoAnns to see if I can find any buttons I like better than what I already have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this for me to match:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this for Halley.  I wasn't in love with it when I first finished it but now that the buttons are on I like it more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this to match for Terry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made Joe this shirt for either our dinner at Narcoossee's or California Grill.  I love this fabric!  I bought more so I could make myself a blouse with it if I like the fit of the first one I make with a pattern I'm going to try. Carla needs to make adult patterns!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made Joe & I t's to wear on the plane for check in at AKL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I only have 1 more weekend left before my trip.  I'd like to make myself 2 blouses and I'd like to make my 2 DD's Lizzy & Emma shirts with this really cool circus fabric I bought at fabricsgalore for $2.99/yard.  We are going to the circus on a mother/daughter girl scout event the night before my trip.  PLUS I bought a new laptop computer so I want to install some software, I need to make sure all my photos are uploaded and backed up so I can reformat my memory cards and I need to PACK!  OH and work is crazy busy!!!  I think I'll be ready for a vacation!  OH...and I need a hair cut.....




Everything you've made is adorable!  Love it all but I especially love the pink flamingos!  Really cute.  And I love the zebra Mickey heads for you and your DH.  Very cute!  Have a great trip and don't stress yourself out before hand!  



sohappy said:


> My models were more than uncooperative.  They were terribly fussy and had attitude to spare!  So the pics are over their clothes, without buttons, and with a side of sass.
> 
> First up, Cooper is have a doggie birthday party on Saturday.  I will post more about it later.  I am soooooo excited.  I have so many fun things planned for the kids.  I wish I was 4 and could enjoy all the fun stuff!  So Cooper loves dogs, esp. biscuit his "dog" (that uses batteries) he got for christmas.  He loves the biscuit books too.  So here is his shirt.
> 
> To busy playing DS, to be bothered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had regular brown buttons picked out, but Cooper spotted these "biscuit" buttons:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some shorts cut that I could whip up if I get the time.  They are brown.  I have a little bone (with the word biscuit embroidered on it) that I will applique- again, if I have the time.  This week is going to be another doozy!  I have Disney on Ice on Wednesday, then have to drop the kids off at their dad's that night.  I have to drive 2 hrs so that i can go to this boot camp type place for team building.  I am excited about the team building aspect, but not the outdoors stuff and it couldn't come at a worse time!  On Friday, my parents will pick the kids up from school and be waiting at my house when I get home from boot camp (7or 8PM).  The next day is Cooper's party- 36ish kids + parents and we are serving dinner!!!  I am crazy.
> 
> more coming in next post.







sohappy said:


> Last post- the disney on ice outfits that will be reused for our trip in September.  Two outfits down, 40 more to go!!!  I am going to try 2 or 3 outfits per day for 8 days for 2 kids- gotta get busy!!!  I don't know if these will still fit then.  They seem like they might be too short by then.  UGH.  I have yellow buttons that I will add hopefully tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this pic pretty much sums it all up.



Love your cupcakes!  The tie dye is very cool!  The biscuit shirt is adorable too.  But my favorites are the Mickey parts bowling shirts!  They are really fantastic!  The Mickey on Cooper's is the one I'm trying to do if I ever find the right t-shirt to do it on.  They are really great!



karamat said:


> I LOVE these!  The color combos are great!!  I want to start sewing for our December trip.  I know if I wait until closer to the trip life will get in the way and I'll never get everything completed   But I have no idea what size to plan for... DD is 16 months, and has always been in the 95%+ range for height.  She's moving into more and more 24 month clothes and the last CarlaC Aline I made for her was size 2 (fits pretty well.)



My girls are tall too and are always around that range.  So if she is 16 months now and it looks like you leave in around 7 1/2 months now she will be right at 2 but she is already wearing two's now.....hmm.  I would probably make size three's but not hem anything (or attach a ruffle to the bottom) and leave that until it's closer to the time.  That way the majority of the construction of the garment is done and all you have to do is finish off the bottoms by either hemming (and you can always hem more but it's harder to add fabric) or adding a ruffle. 



billwendy said:


> Oh boy!! How can that happen!!!  Im sure you will come up with a very creative way to lengthen them!!!
> 
> Also, thanks for your help with the swimsuit choices - the ones from the Children's place should arrive tomorrow!! I got one for Elizabeth and one for Hannah - I also got Elizabeth a princess one from the disney store, and hannah the pink minnie mouse polka dot one!!! I even got her the light up flip flops to match!!! I cannot wait for them to try them on!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my  - I LOVE TIE DYE!!!!!!! This is so cool - reminds me of the POP century's tie dye cheesecake!!!! YUMMY!!!!!
> 
> Hey, is anyone sewing for Aubree - a 4 year old for one of the big gives? I made her this tink round neck and would like to make shorts to match - her measurement around the hips I think says its 29" - do I really make a size 10 in the easyfit pants? or should I just buy a pair of size 7 (like her mom says she is) shorts to match? I made a 6/7 in the round neck....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HELP!!!!!!!!



I would make the easy fits and just use the waist measurements given.  Since it's elastic there will be some give and if they are too big they can always be pinned to hold them up.


----------



## mrsmiller

mom2prettyprincess said:


> billwendy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this shirt....I was trying to think of a tinkerbell for WDW...do you care if I case it?
> 
> 
> Linette, What is the Stanky Leg dance...I going to have to youtube it.<-----------So I youtubed the Stanky Legg dance....And I think if my mom threatened to come to school and do that...I would have my homework done through graduation by the next week......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> specially if it looks like (my version)a cross between a heart attack and a leg cramp
Click to expand...


----------



## t-beri

livndisney said:


> ok que the violin music.........
> 
> 
> My dear sweet DD tried on all the adorable summer Disney clothes I made her last year....... and they don't fit!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am sooo bummed, doesn't she realize you simply cannot locate some of this fabric anymore-I can't lengthen these things!!!!!
> 
> I guess I can always call the dresses tops and add shorts right? LOL



That's what I do.  Little wore her AK twirl FOR  EVER!!!!!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

mrsmiller said:


> mom2prettyprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> specially if it looks like a cross between a heart attack and a leg cramp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are so funny....that is exactly what it looks like!
Click to expand...


----------



## billwendy

mom2prettyprincess said:


> billwendy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this shirt....I was trying to think of a tinkerbell for WDW...do you care if I case it?
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my Gosh - I'd be thrilled!!!!!! CASE IT!!! Hey, speaking of CASE, do you want me to send you the other side of the pillowcase? I only used one side for the front of the shirt....what would you do for the bottoms? I was thinking the purple sparkly star fabric for some shorts or capris with a pink ruffle on them to tie it all together??? Please PM me if you'd like the pillowcase face!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## mrsmiller

billwendy said:


> mom2prettyprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my Gosh - I'd be thrilled!!!!!! CASE IT!!! Hey, speaking of CASE, do you want me to send you the other side of the pillowcase? I only used one side for the front of the shirt....what would you do for the bottoms? I was thinking the purple sparkly star fabric for some shorts or capris with a pink ruffle on them to tie it all together??? Please PM me if you'd like the pillowcase face!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show off Wendy, Show off!!!!
> 
> I am still waiting to be CASE'd
> 
> nobody ever wants to case me
Click to expand...


----------



## Tinka_Belle

mrsmiller said:


> billwendy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show off Wendy, Show off!!!!
> 
> I am still waiting to be CASE'd
> 
> nobody ever wants to case me
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to CASE you, but I'm not that good. And you do not drive me crazy. If you drove me crazy than after 4 hours on the phone with you and the call drops I would not call you back to finish the 7 hour phone call and then call you again the next day and talk for 4 hours.  I am seriously gonna have to make you one of my 5 faves.
Click to expand...


----------



## karamat

sahm1000 said:


> My girls are tall too and are always around that range.  So if she is 16 months now and it looks like you leave in around 7 1/2 months now she will be right at 2 but she is already wearing two's now.....hmm.  I would probably make size three's but not hem anything (or attach a ruffle to the bottom) and leave that until it's closer to the time.  That way the majority of the construction of the garment is done and all you have to do is finish off the bottoms by either hemming (and you can always hem more but it's harder to add fabric) or adding a ruffle.


That's what I've been thinking... I can always take in a seam if its too big when we're ready to leave.


----------



## mrsmiller

Tinka_Belle said:


> mrsmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to CASE you, but I'm not that good. And you do not drive me crazy. If you drove me crazy than after 4 hours on the phone with you and the call drops I would not call you back to finish the 7 hour phone call and then call you again the next day and talk for 4 hours.  I am seriously gonna have to make you one of my 5 faves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal:rotfl2
> 
> :
> 
> You are the best!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> PS  We have to work on bringing you to NY for you to learn  reggaeton!!!!
> Linnette
Click to expand...


----------



## fairygoodmother

mrsmiller said:


> nobody ever wants to case me



Linnette, I don't want to CASE you...I want to be just like you!  You are so talented and I'm afraid to CASE you.  I would never do as well and it would be an embarassment!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

mrsmiller said:


> Tinka_Belle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal:rotfl2
> 
> :
> 
> You are the best!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> PS  We have to work on bringing you to NY for you to learn  reggaeton!!!!
> Linnette
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! I am game for a trip to NY. Just tell me when. I will clear my calendar just for you!!
Click to expand...


----------



## mrsmiller

fairygoodmother said:


> Linnette, I don't want to CASE you...I want to be just like you!  You are so talented and I'm afraid to CASE you.  I would never do as well and it would be an embarassment!



OH  thanks , but my stuff is really simple and not too complicated, I should've taken pictures of some of the past outfits failures    ,

 If only I had a picture of my first feliz attempt

but in any case still

Linnette


----------



## kmbyoung94

Thank you all for the warm welcome! I am really excited about being a part of this great group of friends.

I just love the rainbow cupcakes. What an amazing idea! I love it! Were they hard to do?

I hope to be able to post pics of some of the outfits I have been working on for dd, Kristin, who is 3 and loves everything that is "Mommy made".


----------



## billwendy

LINETTE!!!

Your creations are too good for me to CASE!! You know how I messed up the LaVida!!!! Thanks so much for fixing it by the way!!!


----------



## jessica52877

jham said:


> I love how my red mickey head tees came out on that shirt! (thanks Jessica)



I loved them so much that I almost bought Dallas a shirt to CASE. Then I decided why would I make another Mickey shirt! We have probably 30 appliqued ones in his closet! I really love it though!

And Seth needs long sleeves. He ALWAYS has on his sweatshirt and you can NEVER see his cute shirts!




lynnanddbyz said:


> Okay my Star Wars crazy DS7 was looking over my shoulder and is now begging.  My I Pleeeeeease have that shirt.  I will have to ask if I can case it now.  or at least do something similar.  Do you mind?



CASE away! It is alot fun to make and love to see the kids reactions. I am making one right now for one of Dallas' baseball teammates! I was in a good mood the day the mom talked about their disney trip that happened to fall during Star Wars weekends!

SOHAPPY! LOVE everything! I really skipped most of the last 5 pages besides browsing at the pictures! How do you make the cupcakes. You know I am not talented enough to do that.

LOVE the TINK shirt! Wendy did you make that? I should go back and read. I LOVED your taggie blanket and quilt too. I loved how the quilt squares all landed looking great!

SNOW WHITE was adorable! I love using their colors to make outfits. It totally pops with the blue bottoms!


----------



## That_Australian_Kid

Hi guys! I thought I would just introduce myself seeming as I lurk so much around here!
Im Hannah, I live in Sydney, Australia and Im 13. I dont exactly have much skill when it comes to sewing but Im learning [;
I obviously dont have children to sew for so I just sew costumes for myself, lol.
Well.. tonight Im going to make a start on this Finding Nemo handbag I promised my self I would start 5 months ago...  So Ill talk to you all later [;


----------



## t-beri

Welcome Hannah!  If you're just starting out this is a great place to be the girls around here are so helpful!! I have fabric to make a snow white bag that I have been putting off since I joined this thread LOL (like 2 years ago)  If I ever catch up on the rest of my projects maybe I'll get it done   I hope your Nemo bag gets done sooner than that 
POST PICS!!!!!


----------



## mrsmiller

That_Australian_Kid said:


> Hi guys! I thought I would just introduce myself seeming as I lurk so much around here!
> Im Hannah, I live in Sydney, Australia and Im 13. I dont exactly have much skill when it comes to sewing but Im learning [;
> I obviously dont have children to sew for so I just sew costumes for myself, lol.
> Well.. tonight Im going to make a start on this Finding Nemo handbag I promised my self I would start 5 months ago...  So Ill talk to you all later [;



Hi Hannah welcome to this sewing thread

I started sewing (forced by my mother ) when I was 8yrs old , it is so rewarding!!! I remember for my senior prom making dresses for some of my friends and this help me make some extra cash, so it is  not only a good little hobby you can get hook on it might help you too , and by sewing simple details to your ready made clothes you make them unique and one of a kind, 
What kind of fabrics you like? is there a style of outfits you like? does your mother sew too?  
once again welcome to the club
Linnette


----------



## Adi12982

Linnette - It is awesome!!  I only wish I can have your skills someday, I'd settle for a small percentage of your skills!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Oh your poor feet! That really early. I know my first go-round I gained 75lbs, I cant recall when my feet were altered- but that's way early. How is it going this time? You need a ticker for your PG!!
> 
> I haven't figured out if mine will look amazing or amazingly bad. Ill see if I can find a photo of the quilt pattern i am using. (although its in blues and mine is in pink and purple)
> 
> Its the inset photo in the upper right corner (but mine has borders too)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You definitely should check out the free receiving blanket pattern on YMCT!! You could put Minky on one side and there are instructions for different trims. I LOVE this fabric too. I have some that  Im saving.



Well my feet happened because I was on my feet mostly from 7 am until about 1 am everyday for 5 days straight.  Plus I was only sleeping about 5 hours a night, and with my pregnancy fatigue it was AWFUL.   But they got back to normal so I know it was just that (oh and I wasn't drinking as much as I should).  So I drank all the water i should and at night put a pillow under my feet and in a couple days, back to normal - they also weren't as swollen as your poor puppies are, but enough that they bothered and I could see it.

I have actually lost 3 lbs so far - I'll be 15 weeks on Thursday (and I do have a ticker, see below  ).  This is my first baby, first pregnancy. . . so I am worried, but doing everything I can to make sure things go as well as I can actually control.  I am overweight so I am only supposed to gain 15-25lbs, and I plan on sticking to that (or at least hoping).  I have added more walking and more nutritious foods.  Well I actually lost 25 lbs before I got pg, probably helped the process along.  

Your quilt is BEAUTIFUL!!  It will be so fantastic when you are done!!  

I downloaded the receiving blanket pattern a while ago - I need to check it out again. Thanks for reminding me!

Ok this crazy preggo lady is going to sleep (stayed up late because I napped late - from 5 to 6pm).


----------



## mrsmiller

billwendy said:


> LINETTE!!!
> 
> Your creations are too good for me to CASE!! You know how I messed up the LaVida!!!! Thanks so much for fixing it by the way!!!



Wendy  anytime , it was only minor fixes, if you ever need me I am but a pm away

Linnette


----------



## *Toadstool*

Just wanted to tell everyone that today is my birthday, and hubby called me right at midnight from the boat(offshore) to tell me happy birthday! He won't be home for my birthday for another 7 years he said.  I was so tickled.  He can't call a lot, so it meant alot! He set the alarm to wake up and call me.   Feels good to brag on my man! hehe!
 Oh, and in case anyone wants to know. I am now 25. 


WyomingMom said:


> I'm going to attempt to post a pic here.  I tried to post several last night and I got a message saying it had to go to an administrator for approval and it never showed up.  If it does show up, these are a couple of the first things I ever made (that promptly fell apart after we got home).  I made the patchwork twirl skirt and the shorts.  I didn't do the shirts, I'm not that good!


That patchwork skirt is great! I love your fabric choices!



WyomingMom said:


> Cool it worked!  I would like to add that Alexa doesn't normally wear eye makeup but she had a makeover at the BBB our first day and she thought she needed to wear the eye makeup they gave her after that!
> 
> MinnieVanMom - We living in Torrington, it's 85 miles north of Cheyenne, just 7 miles from the Nebraska border.  Are you from Wyoming also?
> 
> Here's a couple more pics.
> 
> My two oldest daughters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my husband and two oldest sons - they weren't exactly happy to wear these but they humored me for one day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Alexa and Connor again.  My first appliques are really awful close up because I didn't use stabilizer and I was in a rush to finish everything.


Cute stuff! 



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Check again!


I posted on your blog. I am not great at blogging, but I am trying to learn. Thanks for the compliment on Hannah's Easter dress! 
I think I am going to have to get some LPS fabric now!





minnie2 said:


> YAY on the Potty training!
> That outfit is stunning!  Those pictures are gorgeous!
> Did you ever Digitize those haunted mansion things we talked about?


No, I didn't ever give it a shot yet. Sorry. 
Can you re-send me the picture? My harddrive crashed a few months ago, and I don't have the picture. I actually have some free time right now because I am not sewing anything until I get my serger... call it a protest I guess.  PM me if you don't have my email address still. I'll try to remember to PM you if not. I'd love to give it a shot. I really do enjoy digitizing.

My multi-quote was huge, and I really should be doing housework. I'll finish it later!


----------



## Flea

Doh I lost all my quotes 

Everything looks great - I love the "casual" snow white outfit  my girls knew exactly who it was when they saw it.

The rainbow cupcakes look fun - reminds me of my friends birthday cake which she blogged about here and another friend made a cake the sameway in the weekend. Soooo cool. Izzy wants one for her birthday now - lucky her birthday is not till january - she would have forgotten by then.


----------



## That_Australian_Kid

t-beri said:


> Welcome Hannah!  If you're just starting out this is a great place to be the girls around here are so helpful!! I have fabric to make a snow white bag that I have been putting off since I joined this thread LOL (like 2 years ago)  If I ever catch up on the rest of my projects maybe I'll get it done   I hope your Nemo bag gets done sooner than that
> POST PICS!!!!!


 I hope! haha I want to take it on our july cruise [;



mrsmiller said:


> Hi Hannah welcome to this sewing thread
> 
> I started sewing (forced by my mother ) when I was 8yrs old , it is so rewarding!!! I remember for my senior prom making dresses for some of my friends and this help me make some extra cash, so it is  not only a good little hobby you can get hook on it might help you too , and by sewing simple details to your ready made clothes you make them unique and one of a kind,
> What kind of fabrics you like? is there a style of outfits you like? does your mother sew too?
> once again welcome to the club
> Linnette



hi  My mum used to be a pretty avid sewer, so I have her old sewing machine (meaning I have some old 20 year old bomb).  I dont really have kinds of fabrics that I like.. I just like cute interesting ones [;.



Just a question about the.. tiered/twirl skirt.. Do you have to use like.. elastic-y thread.. or can you just use normal cotton thread? Does it make a difference?
I really wanna make one   but i only have this left over brown fabric from bambi... dang.

oh my gosh its really late! I cant believe Im sewing so late! (lol its only 9:27.. but ive been up since.. early.) Funny because I started writing this post about 9 hours ago and forgot!

------
I havnt yet started nemo handbag.
but im working on gathering [;

xx


----------



## Stephres

mrsmiller said:


> I am still waiting to be CASE'd
> 
> nobody ever wants to case me



1) No one can CASE you because you don't use patterns silly! Do you think we can just think of an idea, sketch it and then make it? That's why they make patterns, because we can't! 

2) LOVE the snow white sundress! I think it it perfect so don't change a thing.



kmbyoung94 said:


> I hope to be able to post pics of some of the outfits I have been working on for dd, Kristin, who is 3 and loves everything that is "Mommy made".



Welcome, can't wait to see your outfits!



That_Australian_Kid said:


> Hi guys! I thought I would just introduce myself seeming as I lurk so much around here!
> Im Hannah, I live in Sydney, Australia and Im 13. I dont exactly have much skill when it comes to sewing but Im learning [;
> I obviously dont have children to sew for so I just sew costumes for myself, lol.
> Well.. tonight Im going to make a start on this Finding Nemo handbag I promised my self I would start 5 months ago...  So Ill talk to you all later [;



Welcome Hannah! I am teaching a sewing class at school and we are currently making stuffed animals out of felt so I am especially interested to see what kids like to sew. Hope your Nemo handbag goes well!



*Toadstool* said:


> Just wanted to tell everyone that today is my birthday, and hubby called me right at midnight from the boat(offshore) to tell me happy birthday!



Happy birthday! How nice that your hubby called!

I feel like I am so busy at school I am getting nothing done! I did make a couple of wristlets for birthday friends that are girls of Jacob's. I also almost finished a dress for Megan, I just need to do the hem. I have been working on it since Carla's pattern came out (not very diligently you see). And I need to finish the bag for silent auction Friday! Eeep!  I feel like time is closing in on me.


----------



## DisneyMOM09

mrsmiller said:


> billwendy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show off Wendy, Show off!!!!
> 
> I am still waiting to be CASE'd
> 
> nobody ever wants to case me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always want to CASE your stuff! I'm just afraid I'm not talented enough to pull it off!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## revrob

mrsmiller said:


> billwendy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show off Wendy, Show off!!!!
> 
> I am still waiting to be CASE'd
> 
> nobody ever wants to case me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, yea, because you don't use patterns.  I keep hoping you're gonna post instructions for the princess dresses that you posted a while back so I can TRY to Case.  I'm still trying to figure that out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That_Australian_Kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys! I thought I would just introduce myself seeming as I lurk so much around here!
> Im Hannah, I live in Sydney, Australia and Im 13. I dont exactly have much skill when it comes to sewing but Im learning [;
> I obviously dont have children to sew for so I just sew costumes for myself, lol.
> Well.. tonight Im going to make a start on this Finding Nemo handbag I promised my self I would start 5 months ago...  So Ill talk to you all later [;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> WELCOME!  We'd love to see pics of what you create - hope the Nemo bag comes out great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Toadstool* said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to tell everyone that today is my birthday, and hubby called me right at midnight from the boat(offshore) to tell me happy birthday! He won't be home for my birthday for another 7 years he said.  I was so tickled.  He can't call a lot, so it meant alot! He set the alarm to wake up and call me.   Feels good to brag on my man! hehe!
> Oh, and in case anyone wants to know. I am now 25.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday, my friend!  Hope you havve a great day!
Click to expand...


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

Linnette, I would be more than happy to CASE anything you made! Please forward all pattern pieces to me, and I will case away!

Love all the new stuff posted recently! 
As I was going through Leighanna's backpack for school today, I noticed that she had her Spring pictures in there. Why she didn't tell us that they were in, I don't know. Unless... it was because she snuck a toy to school that day, and preceded to have her picture taken with it!
Silly girl!


----------



## jessica52877

That_Australian_Kid said:


> Hi guys! I thought I would just introduce myself seeming as I lurk so much around here!
> Im Hannah, I live in Sydney, Australia and Im 13. I dont exactly have much skill when it comes to sewing but Im learning [;
> I obviously dont have children to sew for so I just sew costumes for myself, lol.
> Well.. tonight Im going to make a start on this Finding Nemo handbag I promised my self I would start 5 months ago...  So Ill talk to you all later [;



Welcome! I can't wait to see the bag! I love that you have taken an interest in sewing. In 7th grade I took home ec and loved making an apron. No one around me really sewed though and I never knew I had an option to keep sewing! Isn't that silly! But so true! I just love to sew now.



That_Australian_Kid said:


> Just a question about the.. tiered/twirl skirt.. Do you have to use like.. elastic-y thread.. or can you just use normal cotton thread? Does it make a difference?
> I really wanna make one   but i only have this left over brown fabric from bambi... dang.
> 
> xx



Just regular cotton thread does the trick! Have you made ruffles before or do you know how to ruffle? There are several different methods but I use a dental floss method and just did a tutorial on how to do it.

http://magicalmemoriesbyjessica.blogspot.com/2009/04/ruffling-using-dental-floss.html



DisneyMOM09 said:


> mrsmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always want to CASE your stuff! I'm just afraid I'm not talented enough to pull it off!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette, I agree. We can't case because we aren't good enough to just make up our own pattern. You have real talent that I do not have! I have step by step directions talent (with my own ideas in the middle when I get stuck).
Click to expand...


----------



## jessica52877

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Linnette, I would be more than happy to CASE anything you made! Please forward all pattern pieces to me, and I will case away!
> 
> Love all the new stuff posted recently!
> As I was going through Leighanna's backpack for school today, I noticed that she had her Spring pictures in there. Why she didn't tell us that they were in, I don't know. Unless... it was because she snuck a toy to school that day, and preceded to have her picture taken with it!
> Silly girl!



What a gorgeous picture! Too funny about the stuffed animal!


----------



## karebear1

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Linnette, I would be more than happy to CASE anything you made! Please forward all pattern pieces to me, and I will case away!
> 
> Love all the new stuff posted recently!
> As I was going through Leighanna's backpack for school today, I noticed that she had her Spring pictures in there. Why she didn't tell us that they were in, I don't know. Unless... it was because she snuck a toy to school that day, and preceded to have her picture taken with it!
> Silly girl!



Tom, Tom, Tom...... that is not a toy. It's an accessory- and it matches the little pink bunnies on her dress perfectly!  Cute pic!!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Linnette, I would be more than happy to CASE anything you made! Please forward all pattern pieces to me, and I will case away!
> 
> Love all the new stuff posted recently!
> As I was going through Leighanna's backpack for school today, I noticed that she had her Spring pictures in there. Why she didn't tell us that they were in, I don't know. Unless... it was because she snuck a toy to school that day, and preceded to have her picture taken with it!
> Silly girl!



I was just catching up after this weekend and had to comment...Tom...that truly is so sweet!  I could just hug her up for that picture and that will be one you will treasure forever!    I could just see her thinking that would be a bad move after the pictures came, but, she looks so cute!


Linette - I have dreams of being able to CASE you...my sorry little sewing ability will not allow me...if it's not laid out for me...you can hang it up!  I have done some sewing without patterns before...let's just say, not so good! And there is no way I could make my own pattern! You are so talented!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Linnette, I would be more than happy to CASE anything you made! Please forward all pattern pieces to me, and I will case away!
> 
> Love all the new stuff posted recently!
> As I was going through Leighanna's backpack for school today, I noticed that she had her Spring pictures in there. Why she didn't tell us that they were in, I don't know. Unless... it was because she snuck a toy to school that day, and preceded to have her picture taken with it!
> Silly girl!



But you have to admit, the little piggy goes with the little bunnies in the print on the Feliz. Which by the way was the first Feliz I ever saw and then immediately fell in love with.


Linnette- I wish I was good enough to case you! But I agree with Stephers- if you ever use a pattern I will be in line to CASE! Oh, and if I had a Mom that was as hot as you, it might not be so embarrassing. I also think it would be worth the drive to Brooklyn (hour and half?? from me) to SEE you do this dance- I could video tape it for you and we could put it on YouTube for your boys to be reminded of....over....and over....and over

Toadstool.....







Adi- Dont know how I missed your ticker!! Doh!



A word on multiquotes....I learned a long time ago, I seem to be incapable of doing them- at least in the normal way....so now I open up 2 windows, and use one to write my "real" post and the other I search for what I want to quote, click the quote button, copy and paste into my real post, and then go back to the other window for more quotes. It works. 

Today I have a drs appt and Im off to find striped fabric for my cupcake base. I also now want to make those tie dye cupcakes!! Megan can't eat frosting, but I bet she would love those plain! 
SoHappy you said they have a Banilla flavor- did you use bannana cake mix?


----------



## minnie2

adoptionmomma4 said:


> I am so happy to hear your good news.  I will continue to pray for your family and that your adoption is finalized much sooner than expected!
> 
> Both of our adoptions were legal risk.  Katie's was very scary  We had her for 18 months and they were still looking for _*anyone*_ in her bio family willing to take her.  When I say anyone I mean like bio dad's cousin in another state who didn't even know she existed etc.  It was just awful!  Every time the caseworker called or stopped by I was terrified she was calling to say pack her up, I am moving her.  Then 2 weeks before our adoption hearing someone with family connections to the bio family stepped forward and tried to stop it.  Those were the longest  and saddest days I remember.  When that judge announce Katie's adoption was final I broke down because of all of the stress was finally released.  There was not a dry eye in the court room.
> 
> 
> As awful as this may sound when Katie was a baby I didn't know if we were going to be able to adopt her or not.  I hardly took any pictures of her.  I probably only have about 100 pictures of her from birth until 18 months.  But, I could not handle the thought of her not being here and me having all of these things around to remind me of her every day.  I regret it to this day.  As a matter of fact I can not find the pictures from her first Disney trip when she was 7 months old.  I have all but tore my house apart trying to find them.  It is keeping me up at night.  She has been well photographed from 18 months until present
> 
> I better run. I just heard Justin say "I'm okay dad, but I have good news and bad news..."  Coming from an 8 year old boy it could be anything!


these adoption stories tug at my heart so much!  You are such a strong family to endure this pain but the reward is so much greater!  I was in tears reading this!  Not only the struggle but the happy ending!

 Oh and my 6 yr old actually did the ' Mommy I have good news and bad news AS I was reading this!    Glad your son was ok!  


twob4him said:


> I finished both outfits for Epcot and I went outside with the girls to take some pictures. Its blowing a hurricane out there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yaaaaa, I am glad I am done! DD11 and I will be wearing tees with the Mickey Head in the flag material. IF  I get the embroidery machine, I would like to add Epcot 2009 on the cuff of their capris and onto our tees.[/COLOR][/SIZE]


Those are so cute!  The girls look so happy with them!!!!!  i can't wait to see what you make for you 11 yr old.



sweetstitches said:


> Thank you for fililng us in; now I now specifically what to pray for.  All of our adoptions were legal risk in the sense that the birthfathers never signed, but we were never in the situation that you are in.  In Theo's case, the agency thought that the birthfather was going to contest, so they put him in foster care for the first 2 months.  We didn't even know about him at that point.  They didn't want him to come home with us because they were worried about how hard it would be on Nathan & Rachel if it were contested.  Theo was exactly 2 months old when he came home, but because he was a preemie, he had just moved into 0-3 month clothes, so he felt like a newborn.  I still feel cheated about those two months though, and if we had been given a choice, I KNOW we would have had him placed with us from birth.  Still, I can't imagine how stressful this must be for you, and you are definitely in my prayers!!!
> 
> 
> Praying.  Our oldest has special needs so definitely some "issues" there and our family doesn't always "get it" either.


I am so glad after all that heart ache you got to be  your child's mommy!  I would ahve been bawling right with you heck I have tears in my eye right now at the simple thought of what you went through!


kimmylaj said:


> hi all i attempted carlas new pattern this morning, i left off cuff and collar for my first attempt, but i think next time i will be ready to do it, the dress went together pretty quick for me ...just a little over 2 hours.  i am happy with it...i am throwing a baby shower with a nursery rhyme theme and mia will wear this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> shhh. dont tell anyone i used snaps cause i am afraid of buttons


Great job!  i really need to get that pattern!



jessica52877 said:


> Here it is on black.


  This is on my list to attempt before our trip in November but I am askeered!



my*2*angels said:


> Okay, so I haven't been able to keep up or catch up, because I have been working on my shop!  Here is my latest set.  I really love how this came out and wished we had a trip planned so she could wear it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because this is just a cute pic


How cute is she!  Love the little feet in the back trying to climb up the crib or what looks to be the crib!  Your dd is such a cutie!  
 Oh and the outfit is Wonderful too!  


lovesdumbo said:


> I finished up a few things for my trip this weekend.
> 
> First I want to thank Linnette for posting the link to fabricsgalore.com  I got the safari, palm tree, and zebra fabric from there.  I thought the shipping was a bit high when I placed the order but the prices were VERY reasonable so overall it was still a good deal.  Then the packing list had a hand written note that the shipping was too high so she credited me about 1/2 of it.
> 
> My friend Terry (we've been friends since 3rd grade-almost 40 years )  lives in Jacksonville and she comes down to WDW when we visit.  She and her DD Halley (9) will stay with us in our AKL CL room Saturday night.  We are all doing the Sunrise Safari on Sunday.  I am so excited to do this!  And stay at AKL-this is new for us!
> 
> I made this shirt a couple of weeks ago for DS Joe-I still haven't had a chance to go to JoAnns to see if I can find any buttons I like better than what I already have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this for me to match:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this for Halley.  I wasn't in love with it when I first finished it but now that the buttons are on I like it more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this to match for Terry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made Joe this shirt for either our dinner at Narcoossee's or California Grill.  I love this fabric!  I bought more so I could make myself a blouse with it if I like the fit of the first one I make with a pattern I'm going to try. Carla needs to make adult patterns!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made Joe & I t's to wear on the plane for check in at AKL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I only have 1 more weekend left before my trip.  I'd like to make myself 2 blouses and I'd like to make my 2 DD's Lizzy & Emma shirts with this really cool circus fabric I bought at fabricsgalore for $2.99/yard.  We are going to the circus on a mother/daughter girl scout event the night before my trip.  PLUS I bought a new laptop computer so I want to install some software, I need to make sure all my photos are uploaded and backed up so I can reformat my memory cards and I need to PACK!  OH and work is crazy busy!!!  I think I'll be ready for a vacation!  OH...and I need a hair cut.....


All of these are WONDERFUL!  But I Love the flamingo material!!!!!  Where did you find it???  

 Ok back to reading the rest of the posts!


----------



## Haganfam5

billwendy said:


> Oh boy!! How can that happen!!!  Im sure you will come up with a very creative way to lengthen them!!!
> 
> Also, thanks for your help with the swimsuit choices - the ones from the Children's place should arrive tomorrow!! I got one for Elizabeth and one for Hannah - I also got Elizabeth a princess one from the disney store, and hannah the pink minnie mouse polka dot one!!! I even got her the light up flip flops to match!!! I cannot wait for them to try them on!!!
> 
> Hi Wendy!  I am so behind here and I didn't know that you ordered swim stuff from the Children's place. I just hoped you ordered them a bit bigger. I don't know why this years swim suits run soooo small from there. I bought my girls matching pink polka dot ones in size 4 and 8 (should have fit fine, you have seen them and Julia is barely a 4t). Anyway, long story short, I ended up with a size 6 and a 12 after going back there and trying them on!!!!  That is over 2 sizes bigger!  I couldn't believe it and I made my girls come out and show the manager. I just wanted to let her know so she could tell others that may be buying them.  Even she said that the size 4 top (that was cutting off Julia's circulation) looked like a 6-9 months top!
> 
> No biggie but proceed with caution . It was a good thing I had time to go back and fix it.
> 
> 
> Oh my  - I LOVE TIE DYE!!!!!!! This is so cool - reminds me of the POP century's tie dye cheesecake!!!! YUMMY!!!!!
> 
> Oh, and LOVE the Tink top.  If you were going to make the easy fit pants I would go with the size 8. My daughter has a 24 inch waist and they fit her good. The mother probably measured around her hips including her bum so 29 inches would probably be right.  I would do the sparkly purple capris with the pink ruffle too.  I love the top! You are so good at roundnecks!
> 
> HELP!!!!!!!!



Hi Wendy!  I am so behind here and I didn't know that you ordered swim stuff from the Children's place. I just hoped you ordered them a bit bigger. I don't know why this years swim suits run soooo small from there. I bought my girls matching pink polka dot ones in size 4 and 8 (should have fit fine, you have seen them and Julia is barely a 4t). Anyway, long story short, I ended up with a size 6 and a 12 after going back there and trying them on!!!!  That is over 2 sizes bigger!  I couldn't believe it and I made my girls come out and show the manager. I just wanted to let her know so she could tell others that may be buying them.  Even she said that the size 4 top (that was cutting off Julia's circulation) looked like a 6-9 months top!  

No biggie but proceed with caution . It was a good thing I had time to go back and fix it. 


Oh, and LOVE the Tink top.  If you were going to make the easy fit pants I would go with the size 8. My daughter has a 24 inch waist and they fit her good. The mother probably measured around her hips including her bum so 29 inches would probably be right.  I would do the sparkly purple capris with the pink ruffle too.  You are so good at roundnecks!





mrsmiller said:


> I am working on some outfits for 4 little princesses and this is a "snow white" theme sundress that I made today... I am a little in the fence because when I asked my husband what he thought ...his reply was "Looks like a dress" ...well duhhhhhhh, he is no help at all!!!!!
> do you guys think it says snow white? I just wanted something simple, not to "costume" looking, in other words practical ...my insecurities (if you guys only knew how I drive Crystal insane!!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette




I always second Cathy and fabrics galore! She is great and I get my fabric in 2 days!  Such a sweet lady. 

The Snow White dress is just Beautiful!!! I love The lace on the neck line. It looks like it was supposed to be there! Just too beautiful! You are so creative!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

sweetstitches said:


> He is having surgery in the morning to repair a hernia.  It's his 7th surgery in 3 years (most of them were related to his gastric bypass surgery.)
> 
> Thank you.



Prayers said.  



sohappy said:


> OK, get ready for too many pictures in general.  I will try to break it up into replys so you don't have to respond to it all.
> 
> First off, I made rainbow/tie-dye cupcakes today for Cooper's class.  His birthday was Saturday.
> 
> pre-icing



I love these!  Too cute!  Reminds me of the cheesecakes at Pop Century...yum!  I love all of the shirts too!  Very cute!


----------



## Adi12982

Happy Birthday *Toadstool*!!!  Your DH was such a sweet heart last night!







PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


>



Tom, this is such a gorgeous picture!!  And I agree - the piggy is an accessory


----------



## pixeegrl

Wow! there have been some amazing bowling shirts posted lately! and I just love the snow white outfits! I better get back to my sewing room or I'll never finish my Feliz! This thread is so addicting!


----------



## minnie2

livndisney said:


> ok que the violin music.........
> 
> 
> My dear sweet DD tried on all the adorable summer Disney clothes I made her last year....... and they don't fit!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am sooo bummed, doesn't she realize you simply cannot locate some of this fabric anymore-I can't lengthen these things!!!!!
> 
> I guess I can always call the dresses tops and add shorts right? LOL


 Like others have said maybe if you post them we can come up with ideas on how to lengthen them.



sweetstitches said:


> He is having surgery in the morning to repair a hernia.  It's his 7th surgery in 3 years (most of them were related to his gastric bypass surgery.)
> 
> Thank you.


Prayers said.  George just had this 4 weeks ago today so I know what youa re going through!



sohappy said:


> My models were more than uncooperative.  They were terribly fussy and had attitude to spare!  So the pics are over their clothes, without buttons, and with a side of sass.
> 
> First up, Cooper is have a doggie birthday party on Saturday.  I will post more about it later.  I am soooooo excited.  I have so many fun things planned for the kids.  I wish I was 4 and could enjoy all the fun stuff!  So Cooper loves dogs, esp. biscuit his "dog" (that uses batteries) he got for christmas.  He loves the biscuit books too.  So here is his shirt.
> 
> 
> I had regular brown buttons picked out, but Cooper spotted these "biscuit" buttons:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some shorts cut that I could whip up if I get the time.  They are brown.  I have a little bone (with the word biscuit embroidered on it) that I will applique- again, if I have the time.  This week is going to be another doozy!  I have Disney on Ice on Wednesday, then have to drop the kids off at their dad's that night.  I have to drive 2 hrs so that i can go to this boot camp type place for team building.  I am excited about the team building aspect, but not the outdoors stuff and it couldn't come at a worse time!  On Friday, my parents will pick the kids up from school and be waiting at my house when I get home from boot camp (7or 8PM).  The next day is Cooper's party- 36ish kids + parents and we are serving dinner!!!  I am crazy.
> 
> more coming in next post.


Love these shirt!  Love the Mickey and Biscuit ones!Maybe one day i will be good enough to make one like this for Kyle!  
Oh and the cupcakes look yummy!  I am so jealous you can make things to bring to school!  Our school says store bought only.  UGH!  I would love for Nikki to be able to bring cupcakes in.  Since she has Celiac's I can't just go to the store and buy her cupcakes I have to make specail gluten free ones.  So no cupcakes for her in school




mirandag819 said:


> Yep.... they are addictive. I made my second pair of pants today, this time I tried to add a cuff. I think they came out okay, a little plain, but they went together okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today was DH's first full day in Iraq and the distraction helped. I think I will try the simply sweet next, and hopefully I can start making a few things for our Disney trip in August. I bought a few customs for her, but I would love to make some myself. plus I have the embroidery machine to start playing with.


Keep up the good work!


karamat said:


> We had one of those car purchases where I wish I had listened to DH.  My much loved Maxima died one Sunday and it just wasn't worth putting any more money into it.  So DH and I go car shopping that next Tuesday.  My mind-set was "a car is just to get from point A to point B" and went for inexpensive.  We both HATED that car... we commute together and have a 30 - 45 minute drive both ways.  After about 1.5 years DH took care of that car for us... totaled it in a Freeway accident (one car - no major injuries).  Next car we researched and bought what we WANTED.
> 
> Next car is my choice!  I really didn't mean to guilt DH into it... we were at a dinner party and I made a comment that I don't have a car... we have his truck (10+ years old, from before we married and the baby can't ride in it since it is a single cab) and the car we carpool in every day (he drives)... I don't think he had ever really thought of it like that    But as long as we continue to carpool we really don't need a new car, so I just have to make sure when the time is right I remind him that it will be my choice!


We only have one car since G takes the train and honestly since we have been getting cars I ahve always gotten the new one so I am afraid next car is his choice and I will be stuck with mine for YEARS.



billwendy said:


> Hey, is anyone sewing for Aubree - a 4 year old for one of the big gives? I made her this tink round neck and would like to make shorts to match - her measurement around the hips I think says its 29" - do I really make a size 10 in the easyfit pants? or should I just buy a pair of size 7 (like her mom says she is) shorts to match? I made a 6/7 in the round neck....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HELP!!!!!!!!


 Not sure about the pants....  Sorry!



mrsmiller said:


> I just lost all my multi quotes, I was going for the records for the longest multi quotes post.... and lost each and every one!!!!
> 
> prayers for all in need , and Beth
> 
> 
> I love all the outfits posted , I specially love twob4him outfits ,your little girls just melt my heart Sorry if this is too personal but I love that your princess name is Brooklyn , any special reason? Sorry if I am nosey, but I think is such a COOL name!!!!!
> 
> lovesdumbo: Carol (from fabricsgalore) is just a sweet, sweet person and  I always get refunded for any extra shipping ( something with the calculator?) right away and the packages do not take more and 2 days , I like that if you are looking for some specific  fabric you can email her and she does her best to find it for you!!!!  PS: I do not get compensated to endorse her I just love to share with you all when you find a place that is always reliable..and great fabric selection too!!!!!
> 
> I am working on some outfits for 4 little princesses and this is a "snow white" theme sundress that I made today... I am a little in the fence because when I asked my husband what he thought ...his reply was "Looks like a dress" ...well duhhhhhhh, he is no help at all!!!!!
> do you guys think it says snow white? I just wanted something simple, not to "costume" looking, in other words practical ...my insecurities (if you guys only knew how I drive Crystal insane!!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vent!!!
> My kids used to be my pride and joy, they were always honor roll students ...NOT anymore as they do not do their homework and their score dropped because of that , I am tired  as I am constantly telling them : DO YOUR HOMEWORK! so today I spent the morning learning the STANKY LEGG dance, I told them if Monday (I have to see the teachers) I get a complain about homework, I will go to the front of the school and perform for the entire school the dance(they know I will do it!!!) while wearing a t shirt that says : I am Joseph (class ---) an Jonathan's (class----) mom... after few tears  we have an agreement,we will see!!!!!  The stuff you have to do as a parent sometimes!!!!
> 
> 
> sorry about my vent but the only thing I ask of my boys is that they excel in school  nothing else, and lately is a constant battle
> 
> Linnette


LOVE the Snow White dress!  Gorgeous!  Like every one has said you are impossible to case because your stuff is so unique and simple you  Of course feel free to make some ebooks and I am sure you will have lots of casing !

Too funny about the dance!  



That_Australian_Kid said:


> Hi guys! I thought I would just introduce myself seeming as I lurk so much around here!
> Im Hannah, I live in Sydney, Australia and Im 13. I dont exactly have much skill when it comes to sewing but Im learning [;
> I obviously dont have children to sew for so I just sew costumes for myself, lol.
> Well.. tonight Im going to make a start on this Finding Nemo handbag I promised my self I would start 5 months ago...  So Ill talk to you all later [;


Welcome!


*Toadstool* said:


> Just wanted to tell everyone that today is my birthday, and hubby called me right at midnight from the boat(offshore) to tell me happy birthday! He won't be home for my birthday for another 7 years he said.  I was so tickled.  He can't call a lot, so it meant alot! He set the alarm to wake up and call me.   Feels good to brag on my man! hehe!
> Oh, and in case anyone wants to know. I am now 25.
> 
> That patchwork skirt is great! I love your fabric choices!
> 
> 
> Cute stuff!
> 
> 
> I posted on your blog. I am not great at blogging, but I am trying to learn. Thanks for the compliment on Hannah's Easter dress!
> I think I am going to have to get some LPS fabric now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I didn't ever give it a shot yet. Sorry.
> Can you re-send me the picture? My harddrive crashed a few months ago, and I don't have the picture. I actually have some free time right now because I am not sewing anything until I get my serger... call it a protest I guess.  PM me if you don't have my email address still. I'll try to remember to PM you if not. I'd love to give it a shot. I really do enjoy digitizing.
> 
> My multi-quote was huge, and I really should be doing housework. I'll finish it later!


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!  

 I will email you in a minute!  G still hasn't installed my software.  I guess you can't rush these things

Can you pm me your email address I can't find it! ...



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Linnette, I would be more than happy to CASE anything you made! Please forward all pattern pieces to me, and I will case away!
> 
> Love all the new stuff posted recently!
> As I was going through Leighanna's backpack for school today, I noticed that she had her Spring pictures in there. Why she didn't tell us that they were in, I don't know. Unless... it was because she snuck a toy to school that day, and preceded to have her picture taken with it!
> Silly girl!


Look how pretty she is!   I love that she brought the toy in!  How cute was that?!?!?!  Just be happy she brought a nice clean stuffed animal!  I Kyle was to do tha I am sure he would have brought Yellowie in and well I ahve posted pictures with him holding Yellowie and he is so dirty and icky even after some cleaning....  

 Ok Going now to finally post my nieces dress and 2 hats I made!


----------



## minnie2

Finally something to share!
Here is a hat I made for Nikki.  I also made one for her BFF's bday coming up.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











This is the one for her BFF I ay teach myself to shirr today and add a small row of stitching to the back it seems HUGE!  Nikki's is big but not crazy big.  For her BFF I added a panel since like her mom said she has a big head.  When she tried Nikki's on it fit but wasn't as full as I wanted it.





Now this is the dress I made for my niece which is similar to one I made for my girlfriends dd.  I modified it for my niece kind of a live and learn situation and I like my nieces better.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














My gf's daughter loved this dress so much which thrilled me but now she posted a picture on her FB page and my GF niece saw it and keeps saying how it is HER dress not my GF dds!  So the little girl keeps bugging my gf for one just like it ad bugging her grandpa for one.  So my gf asked me to make her niece one and even offered to pay me but I couldn't charge her!  She does so much for me and asks nothing.  Not that I don't do things for her but I know my GF has no money so I just couldn't charge my GF or her dad.  Though I did say I would not make another patchwork for her because they are far too time consuming but I would make her a Tink dress with the same material if I could find it again.  I did tell her it may have to wait because I just don't have the money to buy the materiel and I was honest about that and told her if I make her nieces right now that would take away from money I had to make her DD  a dress for her bday gift and frankly to me it is more important to make something for her DD because I adore her dd and it is Nikki's bff too.  She understood but I feel bad I am not making a pacthwork for her niece!  She was fine with it but I still feel guilty!  My GF is such a supporter of my sewing and such a confidence booster and she is the one whose friend wants to buy one of my dresses but again it is a patchwork!  Now if some one was paying me to make a patch work that is different.  But for fun I need to give them a brake for a bit.  I feel like such a bad person for saying no to it!


----------



## Twins+2more

mrsmiller said:


> I just lost all my multi quotes, I was going for the records for the longest multi quotes post.... and lost each and every one!!!!
> 
> prayers for all in need , and Beth   I still continue to pray!!
> 
> 
> I love all the outfits posted , I specially love twob4him outfits ,your little girls just melt my heart  Sorry if this is too personal but I love that your princess name is Brooklyn , any special reason? Sorry if I am nosey, but I think is such a COOL name!!!!!
> 
> lovesdumbo: Carol (from fabricsgalore) is just a sweet, sweet person and  I always get refunded for any extra shipping ( something with the calculator?) right away and the packages do not take more and 2 days , I like that if you are looking for some specific  fabric you can email her and she does her best to find it for you!!!!  PS: I do not get compensated to endorse her I just love to share with you all when you find a place that is always reliable..and great fabric selection too!!!!!
> 
> I am working on some outfits for 4 little princesses and this is a "snow white" theme sundress that I made today... I am a little in the fence because when I asked my husband what he thought ...his reply was "Looks like a dress" ...well duhhhhhhh, he is no help at all!!!!!
> do you guys think it says snow white? I just wanted something simple, not to "costume" looking, in other words practical ...my insecurities (if you guys only knew how I drive Crystal insane!!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a little lazy and decided to just cut the top piece without doing a paper pattern (big mistake!!!)after I sew the lining  I thought the front looked a little too low so I decided to add the eyelet to give a little more coverage but now i do not know?!?!...I would hate to redo the top part again but please honest opinions needed should I leave it as is???????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vent!!!
> My kids used to be my pride and joy, they were always honor roll students ...NOT anymore as they do not do their homework and their score dropped because of that , I am tired  as I am constantly telling them : DO YOUR HOMEWORK! so today I spent the morning learning the STANKY LEGG dance, I told them if Monday (I have to see the teachers) I get a complain about homework, I will go to the front of the school and perform for the entire school the dance(they know I will do it!!!) while wearing a t shirt that says : I am Joseph (class ---) an Jonathan's (class----) mom... after few tears  we have an agreement,we will see!!!!!  The stuff you have to do as a parent sometimes!!!!
> 
> 
> sorry about my vent but the only thing I ask of my boys is that they excel in school  nothing else, and lately is a constant battle
> 
> Linnette



Linnette, I think its very cute.  isnt evertying you make ? Seams to be missing "something" - Mabye a nice red apple on the skirt somewhere...or mabye some eyelet lace or a white ruffle at the bottom.

You have me laughing about the stanky leg....my daughter taught it to me a couple weeks ago.  How funny would it be if you had to go into school and do that...>SERIOUSLY ! ! !  I hope your agreement works out for you and the boys.  

As always you are in my thought.  -


----------



## MinnieVanMom

sweetstitches said:


> He is having surgery in the morning to repair a hernia.  It's his 7th surgery in 3 years (most of them were related to his gastric bypass surgery.)
> Thank you.


Prayers being said.  That is a lot of surgeries and hope this is the last one.



sohappy said:


>


That is just amazing and so cute.  Where did you get the idea to put it in pieces and then complete on the back?  I love it.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

mrsmiller said:


> :


I love this dress!  It is so cute.  What size is it?  I swear Linnette you are amazing.  Heck I would wear it if I could.


mrsmiller said:


> vent!!!
> My kids used to be my pride and joy, they were always honor roll students ...NOT anymore as they do not do their homework and their score dropped because of that , I am tired  as I am constantly telling them : DO YOUR HOMEWORK! so today I spent the morning learning the STANKY LEGG dance, I told them if Monday (I have to see the teachers) I get a complain about homework, I will go to the front of the school and perform for the entire school the dance(they know I will do it!!!) while wearing a t shirt that says : I am Joseph (class ---) an Jonathan's (class----) mom... after few tears  we have an agreement,we will see!!!!!  The stuff you have to do as a parent sometimes!!!!
> Linnette


I want video of the dance.  But really, I hope they realize how important it is to get good grades and placement into the best colleges.  Now days you need every edge.  Good luck.

BTW, I like the new picture of you but wish it were bigger so I can see you.


----------



## Twins+2more

Im going to try to make some tye die cupcakes for our end of the year girl scout party, they look so fun.

I love the mickey parts bowling shirt.


----------



## kstgelais4

twob4him said:


> I finished both outfits for Epcot and I went outside with the girls to take some pictures. Its blowing a hurricane out there!


i love them Cathy!! we will be there at the same time, and I have finished a measly 1 set of outfits (which I haven't even posted).




sohappy said:


> Last post- the disney on ice outfits that will be reused for our trip in September.  Two outfits down, 40 more to go!!!  I am going to try 2 or 3 outfits per day for 8 days for 2 kids- gotta get busy!!!  I don't know if these will still fit then.  They seem like they might be too short by then.  UGH.  I have yellow buttons that I will add hopefully tomorrow.


Love them!!!!! did you by any chance use the cricut to cut the images did you? I recognize them from the mickey and friends cartridge.


*Toadstool* said:


> Just wanted to tell everyone that today is my birthday, and hubby called me right at midnight from the boat(offshore) to tell me happy birthday! He won't be home for my birthday for another 7 years he said.  I was so tickled.  He can't call a lot, so it meant alot! He set the alarm to wake up and call me.   Feels good to brag on my man! hehe!
> Oh, and in case anyone wants to know. I am now 25.


Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Linnette, I would be more than happy to CASE anything you made! Please forward all pattern pieces to me, and I will case away!
> 
> Love all the new stuff posted recently!
> As I was going through Leighanna's backpack for school today, I noticed that she had her Spring pictures in there. Why she didn't tell us that they were in, I don't know. Unless... it was because she snuck a toy to school that day, and preceded to have her picture taken with it!
> Silly girl!


HAHA!!! So cute that she brought that to school!!


----------



## desparatelydisney

jessica52877 said:


> Here it is on black.



Man!  I like that Jedi Mickey soooo much more than the pose I did.  I wish I had seen yours first!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

*Toadstool* said:


> Just wanted to tell everyone that today is my birthday, and hubby called me right at midnight from the boat(offshore) to tell me happy birthday! He won't be home for my birthday for another 7 years he said.  I was so tickled.  He can't call a lot, so it meant alot! He set the alarm to wake up and call me.   Feels good to brag on my man! hehe!
> Oh, and in case anyone wants to know. I am now 25.


Happy Birthday you spring chicken, just 25.



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


>


Very Cute picture and I don't know why kids keep important things in their backpack.


----------



## mrsmiller

That_Australian_Kid said:


> I hope! haha I want to take it on our july cruise [;
> 
> 
> 
> hi  My mum used to be a pretty avid sewer, so I have her old sewing machine (meaning I have some old 20 year old bomb).  I dont really have kinds of fabrics that I like.. I just like cute interesting ones [;.
> 
> 
> I consider myself a little "cool" by moms standards but my idea of interesting fabrics might not be the same as yourscan you be more specific, I have a little stash of fabric that I can mail  to you  to get you started with some projects just let me know
> 
> 
> Just a question about the.. tiered/twirl skirt.. Do you have to use like.. elastic-y thread.. or can you just use normal cotton thread? Does it make a difference?
> I really wanna make one   but i only have this left over brown fabric from bambi... dang.
> 
> oh my gosh its really late! I cant believe Im sewing so late! (lol its only 9:27.. but ive been up since.. early.) Funny because I started writing this post about 9 hours ago and forgot!
> 
> ------
> I havnt yet started nemo handbag.
> but im working on gathering [;
> 
> xx





I still have issues with the multi quote but THANK YOU  for the compliments on the dress and for boosting my ego, again, what I do is kind of simple (compared to some of the wonderful creations you guys post ) ....so sometimes I am even embarrassed to post as I am always second guessing myself...I recently added outfits to my etsy store account and there I am praying no ones buys it kind of terrifies me, so figure that one out yes I know self esteem issues... in the back of my mind I could hear my mother "rip those seams!!! Do that again!!!

like I said before the princesses outfits are really simple and fast (less than 1 hr) I will post a photo tutorial soon , it is just that I am trying to finish with some sewing  I committed myself too  (feels like never ending) including the 2nd wedding dress that is just in pieces waiting to be put together (dreding the boning<<insert anxiety attack>> but I promised I will post the little tutorial soon 

ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU FOR GIVING ME AN EGO BOOST

PS: *Toadstool* happy birthday you are half my age!!!! I no longer celebrate mines ....O..H!!!! T..H..E..P..A..I..N


----------



## kstgelais4

I cannot find a good image of Figment. Can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## phins_jazy

Wow!  You ladies were chatty over the weekend!  Phew.  That was a lot of reading to catch up on.  

Love all the cute outfits posted!!

I didn't get a lot of sewing done.  I made the anna knock off top that I got from Joanns.  I made it reversible so it's a little bit different than the pattern.  I still have to finish the pants for it though.  My model has been sick this weekend.    I ended up in urgent care with her yesterday morning.  She had RSV when she was just a few weeks old and was in the hospital for about a week.  Ever since then she's had breathing issues.  She now has an upper respiratory infection.  They took chest xrays to rule out pneumonia (sp?) which she doesn't have thankfully!  So .... as soon as she's up to it, I'll get pics.  

Now I'm off to google the rainbow cake.  That looks wonderful!


----------



## phins_jazy

kstgelais4 said:


> I cannot find a good image of Figment. Can someone point me in the right direction?



will this work? http://www.tc.umn.edu/~wdwcp/character clip art/figment01.gif


----------



## Adi12982

kstgelais4 said:


> I cannot find a good image of Figment. Can someone point me in the right direction?



Here are a few for you to check out: 

http://www.register123.com/event/ac...neyworld/events/randy2008/Resized_Figment.jpg

http://www.dizpins.com/archives/images/2008januarypics/wdw_figment_anniversary.jpg

http://www.webdisney.com/interactive/cards/images/figment.jpg

http://www.brandsoftheworld.com/brands/0016/3987/brand.gif

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_CTpxmhBPlyw/Rzt8s8SvVNI/AAAAAAAAAkE/Gr0zzvvnpb0/s400/Figment.jpg


----------



## jham

LINNETTE!  I LOVE the Snow White dress!  DD11 would love it!  



Adi12982 said:


> Linnette - It is awesome!! I only wish I can have your skills someday, I'd settle for a small percentage of your skills!
> 
> 
> 
> Well my feet happened because I was on my feet mostly from 7 am until about 1 am everyday for 5 days straight. Plus I was only sleeping about 5 hours a night, and with my pregnancy fatigue it was AWFUL. But they got back to normal so I know it was just that (oh and I wasn't drinking as much as I should). So I drank all the water i should and at night put a pillow under my feet and in a couple days, back to normal - they also weren't as swollen as your poor puppies are, but enough that they bothered and I could see it.
> 
> I have actually lost 3 lbs so far - I'll be 15 weeks on Thursday (and I do have a ticker, see below  ). This is my first baby, first pregnancy. . . so I am worried, but doing everything I can to make sure things go as well as I can actually control. I am overweight so I am only supposed to gain 15-25lbs, and I plan on sticking to that (or at least hoping). I have added more walking and more nutritious foods. Well I actually lost 25 lbs before I got pg, probably helped the process along.
> 
> Your quilt is BEAUTIFUL!! It will be so fantastic when you are done!!
> 
> I downloaded the receiving blanket pattern a while ago - I need to check it out again. Thanks for reminding me!
> 
> Ok this crazy preggo lady is going to sleep (stayed up late because I napped late - from 5 to 6pm).


 
Don't worry about having lost 3 pounds.  I was always like that, I would lose a little in the first 4 months, then start gaining.  With Luke I had gestational diabetes and only gained 3 pounds the entire pregnancy and it was all good.  I was watched very closely but cutting sugar out of your diet can really make the pounds drop!



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Linnette, I would be more than happy to CASE anything you made! Please forward all pattern pieces to me, and I will case away!
> 
> Love all the new stuff posted recently!
> As I was going through Leighanna's backpack for school today, I noticed that she had her Spring pictures in there. Why she didn't tell us that they were in, I don't know. Unless... it was because she snuck a toy to school that day, and preceded to have her picture taken with it!
> Silly girl!


 
That's such a sweet story Tom, now this picture will be treasured even more!  And the fact that she snuck her stuffed animal in just proves that she is still just your little baby girl and not growing up so fast after all.  

MARLO  I love Nikki's hat!  That girl looks gorgeous in hats!


----------



## sohappy

*Rainbow cupcakes*
Sorry I wasn’t clear before.  I just used a white cake mix and made it according to direction (2 boxes actually).  Banilla is the way that Coops says Vanilla.  Anyway, divide the cake mix into bowls.  Use food coloring (lots of it) to color the batter.  Then just blob it into the cupcake liners.  Bake according to the box directions.

My friend also did a rainbow cake that was AMAZING.  She use the little bits of batter and made very thin 8 inch rounds (purple, blue, green, yellow, orange, red).  She baked each layer separately.  Then, she assembled them in rainbow order with white icing in between.  It made a beautiful cake when it was cut.  I will try to find a pic!


----------



## sweetstitches

sohappy said:


> My models were more than uncooperative.  They were terribly fussy and had attitude to spare!  So the pics are over their clothes, without buttons, and with a side of sass.
> 
> First up, Cooper is have a doggie birthday party on Saturday.  I will post more about it later.  I am soooooo excited.  I have so many fun things planned for the kids.  I wish I was 4 and could enjoy all the fun stuff!  So Cooper loves dogs, esp. biscuit his "dog" (that uses batteries) he got for christmas.  He loves the biscuit books too.  So here is his shirt.
> 
> To busy playing DS, to be bothered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had regular brown buttons picked out, but Cooper spotted these "biscuit" buttons:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some shorts cut that I could whip up if I get the time.  They are brown.  I have a little bone (with the word biscuit embroidered on it) that I will applique- again, if I have the time.  This week is going to be another doozy!  I have Disney on Ice on Wednesday, then have to drop the kids off at their dad's that night.  I have to drive 2 hrs so that i can go to this boot camp type place for team building.  I am excited about the team building aspect, but not the outdoors stuff and it couldn't come at a worse time!  On Friday, my parents will pick the kids up from school and be waiting at my house when I get home from boot camp (7or 8PM).  The next day is Cooper's party- 36ish kids + parents and we are serving dinner!!!  I am crazy.
> 
> more coming in next post.




You did a great job on his job.  Very cute!  I'm sure the kids are going to go nuts over the cupcakes.   I can't even wrap my brain around 36 kids and parents and dinner---  YOU ARE SUPERMOM!


----------



## jham

sohappy said:


> My models were more than uncooperative. They were terribly fussy and had attitude to spare! So the pics are over their clothes, without buttons, and with a side of sass.
> 
> First up, Cooper is have a doggie birthday party on Saturday. I will post more about it later. I am soooooo excited. I have so many fun things planned for the kids. I wish I was 4 and could enjoy all the fun stuff! So Cooper loves dogs, esp. biscuit his "dog" (that uses batteries) he got for christmas. He loves the biscuit books too. So here is his shirt.
> 
> To busy playing DS, to be bothered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had regular brown buttons picked out, but Cooper spotted these "biscuit" buttons:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some shorts cut that I could whip up if I get the time. They are brown. I have a little bone (with the word biscuit embroidered on it) that I will applique- again, if I have the time. This week is going to be another doozy! I have Disney on Ice on Wednesday, then have to drop the kids off at their dad's that night. I have to drive 2 hrs so that i can go to this boot camp type place for team building. I am excited about the team building aspect, but not the outdoors stuff and it couldn't come at a worse time! On Friday, my parents will pick the kids up from school and be waiting at my house when I get home from boot camp (7or 8PM). The next day is Cooper's party- 36ish kids + parents and we are serving dinner!!! I am crazy.
> 
> more coming in next post.


 

I LOVE Cooper's doggy shirt and rainbow cupcakes!  Lily wishes she could come to his party!  It sounds like a lot of fun!  Those Mickey parts bowling shirts are really cool!!!


----------



## Adi12982

jham said:


> Don't worry about having lost 3 pounds.  I was always like that, I would lose a little in the first 4 months, then start gaining.  With Luke I had gestational diabetes and only gained 3 pounds the entire pregnancy and it was all good.  I was watched very closely but cutting sugar out of your diet can really make the pounds drop!




Thanks for the reassurance.  The midwife has been saying it is ok - baby is growing fine, what I've lost is my own weight


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Adi12982 said:


> Thanks for the reassurance.  The midwife has been saying it is ok - baby is growing fine, what I've lost is my own weight


I wouldn't worry too much about weight loss right now. You are about the same size that I was when I was PG with Jenna. I lost 20 lbs the first 4 months and then gained it back, plus Jenna. You know your body and don't be afraid to bug the midwife. That is what she is their for. And my feet would swell every night from the time I was 3 months until the day Jen was born as long as your BP is good it's not a problem.


----------



## sweetstitches

sohappy said:


> Last post- the disney on ice outfits that will be reused for our trip in September.  Two outfits down, 40 more to go!!!  I am going to try 2 or 3 outfits per day for 8 days for 2 kids- gotta get busy!!!  I don't know if these will still fit then.  They seem like they might be too short by then.  UGH.  I have yellow buttons that I will add hopefully tomorrow.
> 
> 
> this pic pretty much sums it all up.




Love this.  Hope you don't mind if I case it.




mirandag819 said:


> Yep.... they are addictive. I made my second pair of pants today, this time I tried to add a cuff. I think they came out okay, a little plain, but they went together okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today was DH's first full day in Iraq and the distraction helped. I think I will try the simply sweet next, and hopefully I can start making a few things for our Disney trip in August. I bought a few customs for her, but I would love to make some myself. plus I have the embroidery machine to start playing with.




I really like it when a contrasting hem shows.  What is your DH's first name?  I'll keep him in my prayers for a safe tour.  I am so in awe of the sacrifices our military (and their FAMILIES) make for us!!!  Thank you!!!!




billwendy said:


> Hey, is anyone sewing for Aubree - a 4 year old for one of the big gives? I made her this tink round neck and would like to make shorts to match - her measurement around the hips I think says its 29" - do I really make a size 10 in the easyfit pants? or should I just buy a pair of size 7 (like her mom says she is) shorts to match? I made a 6/7 in the round neck....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HELP!!!!!!!!




She's going to love the sparkly Tink!



mrsmiller said:


> :
> 
> I am working on some outfits for 4 little princesses and this is a "snow white" theme sundress that I made today... I am a little in the fence because when I asked my husband what he thought ...his reply was "Looks like a dress" ...well duhhhhhhh, he is no help at all!!!!!
> do you guys think it says snow white? I just wanted something simple, not to "costume" looking, in other words practical ...my insecurities (if you guys only knew how I drive Crystal insane!!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a little lazy and decided to just cut the top piece without doing a paper pattern (big mistake!!!)after I sew the lining  I thought the front looked a little too low so I decided to add the eyelet to give a little more coverage but now i do not know?!?!...I would hate to redo the top part again but please honest opinions needed should I leave it as is???????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vent!!!
> My kids used to be my pride and joy, they were always honor roll students ...NOT anymore as they do not do their homework and their score dropped because of that , I am tired  as I am constantly telling them : DO YOUR HOMEWORK! so today I spent the morning learning the STANKY LEGG dance, I told them if Monday (I have to see the teachers) I get a complain about homework, I will go to the front of the school and perform for the entire school the dance(they know I will do it!!!) while wearing a t shirt that says : I am Joseph (class ---) an Jonathan's (class----) mom... after few tears  we have an agreement,we will see!!!!!  The stuff you have to do as a parent sometimes!!!!
> 
> 
> sorry about my vent but the only thing I ask of my boys is that they excel in school  nothing else, and lately is a constant battle
> 
> Linnette




I really like this.  It does say Snow White to me, just more grown-up looking.  The eyelet is a nice touch--it adds to the overall look.  

 about the Stanky Legg Dance!


----------



## sahm1000

That_Australian_Kid said:


> Hi guys! I thought I would just introduce myself seeming as I lurk so much around here!
> Im Hannah, I live in Sydney, Australia and Im 13. I dont exactly have much skill when it comes to sewing but Im learning [;
> I obviously dont have children to sew for so I just sew costumes for myself, lol.
> Well.. tonight Im going to make a start on this Finding Nemo handbag I promised my self I would start 5 months ago...  So Ill talk to you all later [;



Hi Hannah!  Welcome!  I love having new people on our thread from the other side of the world!  And you're only 13 so that gives us a different perspective and sometimes we need a 13 year olds point of view (since we are all helplessly uncool in the eyes of 13 year olds ).  Just the other day I was saying how much in  I was with your country and New Zealand.  Sydney was probably my favorite city, I just loved it!  Anyway, welcome!




Adi12982 said:


> Linnette - It is awesome!!  I only wish I can have your skills someday, I'd settle for a small percentage of your skills!
> 
> 
> 
> Well my feet happened because I was on my feet mostly from 7 am until about 1 am everyday for 5 days straight.  Plus I was only sleeping about 5 hours a night, and with my pregnancy fatigue it was AWFUL.   But they got back to normal so I know it was just that (oh and I wasn't drinking as much as I should).  So I drank all the water i should and at night put a pillow under my feet and in a couple days, back to normal - they also weren't as swollen as your poor puppies are, but enough that they bothered and I could see it.
> 
> I have actually lost 3 lbs so far - I'll be 15 weeks on Thursday (and I do have a ticker, see below  ).  This is my first baby, first pregnancy. . . so I am worried, but doing everything I can to make sure things go as well as I can actually control.  I am overweight so I am only supposed to gain 15-25lbs, and I plan on sticking to that (or at least hoping).  I have added more walking and more nutritious foods.  Well I actually lost 25 lbs before I got pg, probably helped the process along.
> 
> Your quilt is BEAUTIFUL!!  It will be so fantastic when you are done!!
> 
> I downloaded the receiving blanket pattern a while ago - I need to check it out again. Thanks for reminding me!
> 
> Ok this crazy preggo lady is going to sleep (stayed up late because I napped late - from 5 to 6pm).




Don't worry about losing weight!  With my first pregnancy (Grace) I was extremely sick with morning sickness (you DO NOT want details on how sick).  Anyway, I lost weight through my first two trimesters (down 12 pounds overall) and I didn't gain any back until my third.  Even then I only added 3 pounds to my starting weight.  My doctor made sure I wasn't dehydrated (from the morning sickness) and kept an eye on the baby size (I had other complications not related to my weight loss) and there were no problems.  In fact, Grace was my biggest baby at 9 lb. 1 oz. so she clearly wasn't lacking anything!  Just eat healthy and relax, and try and enjoy the pregnancy!



*Toadstool* said:


> Just wanted to tell everyone that today is my birthday, and hubby called me right at midnight from the boat(offshore) to tell me happy birthday! He won't be home for my birthday for another 7 years he said.  I was so tickled.  He can't call a lot, so it meant alot! He set the alarm to wake up and call me.   Feels good to brag on my man! hehe!
> Oh, and in case anyone wants to know. I am now 25.



WooHoo!  Happy Birthday!  Hope you have a wonderful day!  



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Linnette, I would be more than happy to CASE anything you made! Please forward all pattern pieces to me, and I will case away!
> 
> Love all the new stuff posted recently!
> As I was going through Leighanna's backpack for school today, I noticed that she had her Spring pictures in there. Why she didn't tell us that they were in, I don't know. Unless... it was because she snuck a toy to school that day, and preceded to have her picture taken with it!
> Silly girl!



Leighanna looks so cute in the picture Tom!  The little toy makes her look younger, so I would be happy about that!  


Linnette, I agree with everyone else.  I would love to CASE you but since you don't have any patterns, I am better off just using your "theme" in my CASE.  Otherwise I am afraid I would end up with pants like HeatherSue made for Teresa's Corey !  

And as far as your boys go, stay on them!  Let their teachers know you are on top of it and would appreciate any help they can give you.  Don't let up!  They may not like it now but in the long run they will thank you.


----------



## sahm1000

Stacy (sohappy), would you mind if I CASE'd Cooper and Jackson's Mickey Parts shirts?  I am getting ready to make clothes for our trip next year for my nephew (and future nephew due in August).  And maybe for a Big Give (I need to see if the bowling shirt pattern is big enough)?  Just let me know!  Thanks!


----------



## sweetstitches

*Toadstool* said:


> Just wanted to tell everyone that today is my birthday, and hubby called me right at midnight from the boat(offshore) to tell me happy birthday! He won't be home for my birthday for another 7 years he said.  I was so tickled.  He can't call a lot, so it meant alot! He set the alarm to wake up and call me.   Feels good to brag on my man! hehe!
> Oh, and in case anyone wants to know. I am now 25.




Happy Birthday!



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


>



Beautiful!




minnie2 said:


> Finally something to share!
> Here is a hat I made for Nikki.  I also made one for her BFF's bday coming up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is the dress I made for my niece which is similar to one I made for my girlfriends dd.  I modified it for my niece kind of a live and learn situation and I like my nieces better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My gf's daughter loved this dress so much which thrilled me but now she posted a picture on her FB page and my GF niece saw it and keeps saying how it is HER dress not my GF dds!  So the little girl keeps bugging my gf for one just like it ad bugging her grandpa for one.  So my gf asked me to make her niece one and even offered to pay me but I couldn't charge her!  She does so much for me and asks nothing.  Not that I don't do things for her but I know my GF has no money so I just couldn't charge my GF or her dad.  Though I did say I would not make another patchwork for her because they are far too time consuming but I would make her a Tink dress with the same material if I could find it again.  I did tell her it may have to wait because I just don't have the money to buy the materiel and I was honest about that and told her if I make her nieces right now that would take away from money I had to make her DD  a dress for her bday gift and frankly to me it is more important to make something for her DD because I adore her dd and it is Nikki's bff too.  She understood but I feel bad I am not making a pacthwork for her niece!  She was fine with it but I still feel guilty!  My GF is such a supporter of my sewing and such a confidence booster and she is the one whose friend wants to buy one of my dresses but again it is a patchwork!  Now if some one was paying me to make a patch work that is different.  But for fun I need to give them a brake for a bit.  I feel like such a bad person for saying no to it!




The dress is very cute, but I really LOVE the hat!  Don't feel guilty--you can't make one for everyone.  It's got to feel good to be so in demand for your skills.  If they want to pay you to make one though, I think you should do it, if you feel like it.  




MinnieVanMom said:


> Prayers being said.  That is a lot of surgeries and hope this is the last one.




Thank you!



sohappy said:


> That sounds like an awesome cake!


----------



## sweetstitches

He's out of surgery and HOME.  

I didn't get a lot of information, but even though the surgeon has been telling him for months that his hernia was back, when they went it, it didn't appear to be the case.  They did tack the mesh back down some more, but they think his pain is caused because a muscle in his abdomen stretched out so much from being so overweight.  He was told that he will have to wear some kind of "binding" for the rest of his life, and has to go through pain management to get off the meds he's been on for pain--but that he will be in pain from it for the rest of his life???  Some of this doesn't make sense to me.  He's in an HMO, so he's limited as to his doctor choices.


----------



## bclydia

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> As I was going through Leighanna's backpack for school today, I noticed that she had her Spring pictures in there. Why she didn't tell us that they were in, I don't know. Unless... it was because she snuck a toy to school that day, and preceded to have her picture taken with it!
> Silly girl!



Love this dress and the story behind the doggy!
Sounds like something Eleora would do!


----------



## minnie2

jham said:


> MARLO  I love Nikki's hat!  That girl looks gorgeous in hats!


Thanks!  I LOVE that material and really wanted to ake a dress out of it but she insisted on a hat.




sweetstitches said:


> He's out of surgery and HOME.
> 
> I didn't get a lot of information, but even though the surgeon has been telling him for months that his hernia was back, when they went it, it didn't appear to be the case.  They did tack the mesh back down some more, but they think his pain is caused because a muscle in his abdomen stretched out so much from being so overweight.  He was told that he will have to wear some kind of "binding" for the rest of his life, and has to go through pain management to get off the meds he's been on for pain--but that he will be in pain from it for the rest of his life???  Some of this doesn't make sense to me.  He's in an HMO, so he's limited as to his doctor choices.


thanks about the dress and hat

Glad your brother is out!
Forgive me but why would a dr go in if he wasn't positive it was a hernia?  That just seems unnecessary. JMO  Could it have been that the mesh had loosened and that was causing his pain?  though G's dr said the mesh would eventually become part of his body.  Maybe your brother had a different kind of mesh?   If he wants to see another dr G's is WONDERFUL!  lt be far (I am assuming he lives by you?) But G's dr is GREAT!  
As for the binding I bet that is the belt thing I sent you a message about on FB.  
Could it be all the scar tissue causing his pain?  
Sorry to be such a pain I guess when you've been there done that you try to use your little bit of knowledge to maybe help others/  sorry if I am being too much!


----------



## Jennia

my*2*angels said:


> Okay, so I haven't been able to keep up or catch up, because I have been working on my shop!  Here is my latest set.  I really love how this came out and wished we had a trip planned so she could wear it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because this is just a cute pic



So cute! Love the bright colors you used, too!



lovesdumbo said:


> I finished up a few things for my trip this weekend.
> 
> 
> I made this shirt a couple of weeks ago for DS Joe-I still haven't had a chance to go to JoAnns to see if I can find any buttons I like better than what I already have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this for Halley.  I wasn't in love with it when I first finished it but now that the buttons are on I like it more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made Joe & I t's to wear on the plane for check in at AKL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I only have 1 more weekend left before my trip.  I'd like to make myself 2 blouses and I'd like to make my 2 DD's Lizzy & Emma shirts with this really cool circus fabric I bought at fabricsgalore for $2.99/yard.  We are going to the circus on a mother/daughter girl scout event the night before my trip.  PLUS I bought a new laptop computer so I want to install some software, I need to make sure all my photos are uploaded and backed up so I can reformat my memory cards and I need to PACK!  OH and work is crazy busy!!!  I think I'll be ready for a vacation!  OH...and I need a hair cut.....



Very cute, I love that zebra print! 





sohappy said:


> My models were more than uncooperative.  They were terribly fussy and had attitude to spare!  So the pics are over their clothes, without buttons, and with a side of sass.
> 
> First up, Cooper is have a doggie birthday party on Saturday.  I will post more about it later.  I am soooooo excited.  I have so many fun things planned for the kids.  I wish I was 4 and could enjoy all the fun stuff!  So Cooper loves dogs, esp. biscuit his "dog" (that uses batteries) he got for christmas.  He loves the biscuit books too.  So here is his shirt.
> 
> To busy playing DS, to be bothered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more coming in next post.



That's adorable, I bet he has a fantastic party!



sohappy said:


> Last post- the disney on ice outfits that will be reused for our trip in September.  Two outfits down, 40 more to go!!!  I am going to try 2 or 3 outfits per day for 8 days for 2 kids- gotta get busy!!!  I don't know if these will still fit then.  They seem like they might be too short by then.  UGH.  I have yellow buttons that I will add hopefully tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this pic pretty much sums it all up.



Amazing, great job!



mrsmiller said:


> lovesdumbo: Carol (from fabricsgalore) is just a sweet, sweet person and  I always get refunded for any extra shipping ( something with the calculator?) right away and the packages do not take more and 2 days , I like that if you are looking for some specific  fabric you can email her and she does her best to find it for you!!!!  PS: I do not get compensated to endorse her I just love to share with you all when you find a place that is always reliable..and great fabric selection too!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a little lazy and decided to just cut the top piece without doing a paper pattern (big mistake!!!)after I sew the lining  I thought the front looked a little too low so I decided to add the eyelet to give a little more coverage but now i do not know?!?!...I would hate to redo the top part again but please honest opinions needed should I leave it as is???????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vent!!!
> 
> 
> 
> sorry about my vent but the only thing I ask of my boys is that they excel in school  nothing else, and lately is a constant battleLinnette



DEFINITELY looks like Snow White, I think it's amazing! I love dresses like this, where it's a more casual/comfortable look. 



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Linnette, I would be more than happy to CASE anything you made! Please forward all pattern pieces to me, and I will case away!
> 
> Love all the new stuff posted recently!
> As I was going through Leighanna's backpack for school today, I noticed that she had her Spring pictures in there. Why she didn't tell us that they were in, I don't know. Unless... it was because she snuck a toy to school that day, and preceded to have her picture taken with it!
> Silly girl!



Aww, too cute lol!



minnie2 said:


> Finally something to share!
> Here is a hat I made for Nikki.  I also made one for her BFF's bday coming up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is the dress I made for my niece which is similar to one I made for my girlfriends dd.  I modified it for my niece kind of a live and learn situation and I like my nieces better.



That hat is adorable!


----------



## tricia

OMG, I was only off the board for 4 days.  Had to go to a hockey tournament.  We played in the provincial championships and we won GOLD  Anyway, gotta do a couple of big multiquotes to catch up.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Here's my Itty Bitty in size newborn- I can't believe how little it is, I put the quarter in the photo to try to give scale. This was sweet and easy, although it took me 3 days (Im so scatter brained!)
> Would you believe today...I couldn't remember which way the fabric fed through my machine. WOW! It was only a moment- but still LOL!!!



that is really cute, and now you know why they call it the ITTY BITTY DRESS



Flea said:


>



Looks nice.  Bet they will look even better with a model wearing those cute little boots.



my*2*angels said:


>



Awesome job!!!



MouseTriper said:


> Just two days ago I posted about needing some desperate prayers.  So many of you replied to my post and/or sent me PM's.  I was once again overwhelmed with the kindness and caring showed by all of you.  I am in tears right now and I am shaking over what I have to tell you now.  These are happy, unbelievable tears though!!!
> 
> Just one hour ago I received a call from our attorney.....to make a VERY LONG story short, we are one BIG step closer to being able to adopt our beautiful baby boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We are not out of the woods yet but this step was a HUGE ONE and we were told the other day this part of the decision probably would not be made until sometime around September!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  September I tell you!!!  *You guys all prayed for us and JUST TWO DAYS LATER we get some of the BEST news we have had in almost a year and a half!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! * THIS IS AN EXAMPLE OF HOW PRAYERS REALLY DO WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I CAN NEVER THANK YOU GUYS ENOUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am still sitting here crying, I am such a sap, please excuse me!!  I just can't believe it, it is incredible!!!!
> 
> Please, please if you can, keep the prayers coming. They are working, I tell you...REALLY WORKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



That is great.  I hope things are progressing positively.



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I haven't posted in a while.  I have



All nice bags.  I'm sure this one will be loved.  I love it, if no one else does. 



EnchantedPrincess said:


> Tigger shirt and shorts for ds



Those are awesome.



jham said:


> Here's what I've been doing while in lurkdom:
> 
> Lily's Angelina Ballerina dress, it still needs pockets out of the green polka dot, but I'm not loving it so I'm completely unmotivated to finish it.



Don;t be so hard on yourself.  The first dress is very cute.  Still love those pink boots.



3huskymom said:


> BTW, I am from central PA...near Hershey.



Adorable.  I love Black and white and red.



DisneyKings said:


>



Great, and it looks good with the iron on.



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Love all the new things posted!
> 
> Here is CarlaC's precious dress without the sleeves. Cute dress for summer, and Leighanna likes this style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leighanna picked out the fabric for this too.``



Beautiful as usual Tom.



*Toadstool* said:


>



Very beautiful dress and pics.  How cool is that to be able to play with bunnies while getting photos done.



mirandag819 said:


>



SUPER, aren't they the best?!



WyomingMom said:


>



Love the skirt.  And great stuff in your other post.  Nice that the older boys humoured you for the day.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> in front of the beluga whale exibit- there are 2 or 3, but they were cleaning the exhibit so you could only see them when they swam right up in front of the glass.



Great job on the A-Line.  Hope your feet feel better soon.



twob4him said:


> I finished both outfits for Epcot and I went outside with the girls to take some pictures. Its blowing a hurricane out there!



They look very happy in those dresses.  Awesome job.



kimmylaj said:


> hi all i attempted carlas new pattern this morning, i left off cuff and collar for my first attempt, but i think next time i will be ready to do it, the dress went together pretty quick for me ...just a little over 2 hours.  i am happy with it...i am throwing a baby shower with a nursery rhyme theme and mia will wear this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> shhh. dont tell anyone i used snaps cause i am afraid of buttons



Really nice.  And buttons are not that scary.  And besides, I understand that this dress has a placket that hides them.



my*2*angels said:


> And because this is just a cute pic



Adorable outfit.


----------



## Jennia

Double posting, but didn't want my news to get lost in my giganto multi-quote! We got a new car yesterday-a 2003 Subaru Outback, LL Bean edition that has all the fun but superfluous fancy stuff (like heated seats). Considering  the car I'd been using had no cup holders, radio, or AC, this is going to feel like living it up in comparison, lol!


----------



## t-beri

YAY for new cars.  Hopefully at the end of the year B is getting a new car, of course I'll still be driving the beat up old minivan

Drive it well!


----------



## OokOofy

Hi!

I have just started sewing (and often messing up lol). I'm wondering if you (all) design the face characters or if you can buy them somewhere and sew them on?

Thanks!


----------



## NaeNae

kstgelais4 said:


> I cannot find a good image of Figment. Can someone point me in the right direction?



http://www.figmentsimagination.com/


----------



## minnie2

OokOofy said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have just started sewing (and often messing up lol). I'm wondering if you (all) design the face characters or if you can buy them somewhere and sew them on?
> 
> Thanks!


Welcome!  I think alot of people use coloring pages.


APPLIQUE REVELATION!!!!!

 I have always had such a hard time with applique and the biggest problem was it would get stuck in the same spot and jam up.  Well I tried an extra layer of stabilizer and BAM I got it done much better then I have in the past and no issues!!!!!!

 I still ahve to place it on the shirt but for now I just did laces on a football because I figured it would be easier doing that ahead of time.


----------



## sweetstitches

minnie2 said:


> thanks about the dress and hat
> 
> Glad your brother is out!
> Forgive me but why would a dr go in if he wasn't positive it was a hernia?  That just seems unnecessary. JMO  Could it have been that the mesh had loosened and that was causing his pain?  though G's dr said the mesh would eventually become part of his body.  Maybe your brother had a different kind of mesh?   If he wants to see another dr G's is WONDERFUL!  lt be far (I am assuming he lives by you?) But G's dr is GREAT!
> As for the binding I bet that is the belt thing I sent you a message about on FB.
> Could it be all the scar tissue causing his pain?
> Sorry to be such a pain I guess when you've been there done that you try to use your little bit of knowledge to maybe help others/  sorry if I am being too much!



If don't have much info about what the doctor said.  I do know that my brother is wondering if this surgeon "messed up" something before, in his previous surgery, and doesn't want to admit it.

He has to see a doctor in his HMO.  He had this surgery at Copley in Aurora.  What hospital does your husband's doctor work out of?


----------



## sahm1000

OokOofy said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have just started sewing (and often messing up lol). I'm wondering if you (all) design the face characters or if you can buy them somewhere and sew them on?
> 
> Thanks!




Welcome!   Most of the people on here either hand make their applique pieces from clip art or use a special machine that they buy online their embroidery designs for.  There are directions on the first page of this thread for doing appliques by hand.  HeatherSue (a frequent poster on this thread) made the instructions and they really are the best!  Good luck!


----------



## MegaWoman

Bonjour les filles et Tom!!!

I've missed you all so much, and I've missed sewing even more!  I've been really sick for over a month, battling strep throat/colds/sinus infections/mono.  Ugh, it's been really awful.  The house is a mess and there's junk mail and school newsletters piled high on the the kitchen counter!

But, I'm finally feeling better.  The weather is really warming up, and I feel like sewing and finishing up a bunch of stuff I cut out last fall.  But here's my super secret plan . . .

DH is heading to San Diego this week (Sadly we're not able to join him )  But he had some equipment from work here this week (in my living room no less ) He's a lighting designer for live shows.  The lighting boards that are used to operate the lights are HUGE, he had to set up an 8 foot folding table to be able to program a show he was working on.  And he left the table in the living room, so I'm going to take over, set up all the sewing stuff while he's away, and if he doesn't like it - well then when he gets back he can clean out the basement and set up my sewing room!!  I'll finally be able to post my new creations!

The second part of my plan is for a new Disney vacation - but I need to know if any of you have ever travelled to WDW over Christmas?  We've gone just before and we loved it, but DH missed too much work (that time of year is really busy).  And because DH and I both have birthdays right at Christmas I thought it would be fun.  But I've heard the crowds are awful, what do you think?  I wonder if this year it will be managable?

Just two more days and I'll be sewing again!   Woot!  

Happy Spring Everyone!

Stephanie


----------



## my*2*angels

I have been just WAY WAY WAY to busy here lately!  My dh and his group are back in full swing and have several concerts and performances that we have  and will be attending!  I am trying to get my etsy site up and running, and etc., etc. etc.!  I am sorry I haven't been able to comment on everyone's things, I have been lurking and ABSOLUTELY LOVE everything everyone keeps posting!  I just wanted to be sure and tell everyone THANK YOU for all of your kind comments on my baby and my latest outfit!  I really appreciate it!  Also, I have been reading all of your prayer request and have you all in my thoughts and prayers!  Well, that's it for now, back to my CAVE!

Mindy


----------



## VanessasMom

Wow! I can't keep up with this thread (and sewing too!) LOL

I just finished the Pooh outfit for dd, and am now working on the Tink one. We are leaving next thursday and I also have a minnie outfit to finish--working it up!

Anywho...I thought I saw a link to a free pattern for the camp shirt on here, but now I can't find it. Can anyone help me out? Maybe I am not remembering correctly, and I have to just buy the YCMT one? TIA!!!!


----------



## TBGOES2DISNEY

Loved the Snow White sundress!  Beautiful!  Now, I'm just a beginner, but I envisioned red ribbons tied in bows, streaming down the shoulders.  I also liked the idea someone had of adding an apple on the dress.  Even if you leave it as is, it's great!  

Loving all the appliqued outfits.  Can't wait until I get to try it.  I especially loved the Mickey ones and Snow White outfit.

I have a question.  I know many of you applique, but there are probably a few at least that use iron-ons once in a while.  I saw some cute Disney and Disney Princess embroidered stickers in the scrapbooking aisle.  Could fusible stuff be put on those for clothes, do you think?

Also, does anyone remember the Nemo outfit with the orange and black fabric with polka dots?  Did I imagine it?


----------



## PrincessKell

mrsmiller said:


> I am working on some outfits for 4 little princesses and this is a "snow white" theme sundress that I made today... I am a little in the fence because when I asked my husband what he thought ...his reply was "Looks like a dress" ...well duhhhhhhh, he is no help at all!!!!!
> do you guys think it says snow white? I just wanted something simple, not to "costume" looking, in other words practical ...my insecurities (if you guys only knew how I drive Crystal insane!!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



OOOOH I so love that dress! I would so case it and wear it for myself! So um...Yes....Linnette.... I would totally case you! However, I do not believe I would do your work any justice! 




That_Australian_Kid said:


> Hi guys! I thought I would just introduce myself seeming as I lurk so much around here!
> Im Hannah, I live in Sydney, Australia and Im 13. I dont exactly have much skill when it comes to sewing but Im learning [;
> I obviously dont have children to sew for so I just sew costumes for myself, lol.
> Well.. tonight Im going to make a start on this Finding Nemo handbag I promised my self I would start 5 months ago...  So Ill talk to you all later [;



 Welcome welcome!!! Sounds like a great project you have (*planning*) starting! I can't wait to see the finished project. This place is one of my favorite places to be and come when I need help or just get chatty!  

again WELCOME!!



*Toadstool* said:


> Just wanted to tell everyone that today is my birthday, and hubby called me right at midnight from the boat(offshore) to tell me happy birthday! He won't be home for my birthday for another 7 years he said.  I was so tickled.  He can't call a lot, so it meant alot! He set the alarm to wake up and call me.   Feels good to brag on my man! hehe!
> Oh, and in case anyone wants to know. I am now 25.



Happy birthday!!! I Hope that your husband calling was not the end of your great birthday! 



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Linnette, I would be more than happy to CASE anything you made! Please forward all pattern pieces to me, and I will case away!
> 
> Love all the new stuff posted recently!
> As I was going through Leighanna's backpack for school today, I noticed that she had her Spring pictures in there. Why she didn't tell us that they were in, I don't know. Unless... it was because she snuck a toy to school that day, and preceded to have her picture taken with it!
> Silly girl!




Hehehe that is too adorable! That is something Georgia would do. I find stuff in her backpack all the time! But I have to agree with the girls....that stuffie matches PERFECTLY!


----------



## minnie2

sweetstitches said:


> If don't have much info about what the doctor said.  I do know that my brother is wondering if this surgeon "messed up" something before, in his previous surgery, and doesn't want to admit it.
> 
> He has to see a doctor in his HMO.  He had this surgery at Copley in Aurora.  What hospital does your husband's doctor work out of?


Oh I sure hope it isn't a case of the dr messing up!  

G had his surgery at Northern Illinois Medical center but I am not sure where his dr has rights...  When your brother is up to it let me know and I can give you his name and maybe he is in his hmo.


----------



## phins_jazy

MegaWoman said:


> Bonjour les filles et Tom!!!
> 
> I've missed you all so much, and I've missed sewing even more!  I've been really sick for over a month, battling strep throat/colds/sinus infections/mono.  Ugh, it's been really awful.  The house is a mess and there's junk mail and school newsletters piled high on the the kitchen counter!
> 
> But, I'm finally feeling better.  The weather is really warming up, and I feel like sewing and finishing up a bunch of stuff I cut out last fall.  But here's my super secret plan . . .
> 
> DH is heading to San Diego this week (Sadly we're not able to join him )  But he had some equipment from work here this week (in my living room no less ) He's a lighting designer for live shows.  The lighting boards that are used to operate the lights are HUGE, he had to set up an 8 foot folding table to be able to program a show he was working on.  And he left the table in the living room, so I'm going to take over, set up all the sewing stuff while he's away, and if he doesn't like it - well then when he gets back he can clean out the basement and set up my sewing room!!  I'll finally be able to post my new creations!
> 
> The second part of my plan is for a new Disney vacation - but I need to know if any of you have ever travelled to WDW over Christmas?  We've gone just before and we loved it, but DH missed too much work (that time of year is really busy).  And because DH and I both have birthdays right at Christmas I thought it would be fun.  But I've heard the crowds are awful, what do you think?  I wonder if this year it will be managable?
> 
> Just two more days and I'll be sewing again!   Woot!
> 
> Happy Spring Everyone!
> 
> Stephanie




I think you should go!!!    We're going over christmas for the first time and I'm SOOOOOOO excited!


----------



## kstgelais4

OK ladies and Tom,

I have another ridiculous question. lol. I downloaded a free font, and now I don't know how to access it and use it. I wanted to use it for an applique. can anyone help me?


----------



## pixeegrl

Well ladies, I finally took the plunge and ordered the pattern. All in all it wasn't to bad...I followed Trillium's sew along...not sure if I could have done it without her! I would change somethings but since I don't know exactly how lol I will leave them be. I wanted a brown ruffle on bottom of the underdress but ran out of fabric and the fabric store I bought it from is 2 hours away. I will probably add some sort of ribbon trim instead. Hope you like it. As soon as the little princess gets it (I will see her in a month) I will post pics of her in it. Until then...thanks for all your inspiration!!!!


----------



## Jenjulia

I wish I had as much ambition as all of you! The dresses, shirts, skirts, shorts, pants, purses, hats...it is so much fun to see all of your creations. 

A couple months back I had some questions about machine applique and Heather Sue helped me out a bit with answering my questions. 
I haven't appliqued anything I'm ready to share yet, but I finished a twirl skirt last night and a nightgown yesterday afternoon. 
I'm a little embarrassed because I started the twirl skirt last February. 

I used a pattern from YCMT.com but I wanted it more twirly than the picture.  After gathering it together last night and trying to attach 
it to the waistband, I realized that the pattern was right and I was wrong.   There are fourty strips attached to that little waistband.  Next time I will follow the pattern closer and do the 32 strips they recommend. 

We are going to WDW a couple weeks before Christmas and my goal is to make little J outfits for everyday we are there. 
The big question is will I finish any of them? 

Hope you don't mind me sharing little J in her twirl skirt.














 (and here is little J trying to hug the nightgown I made for her...she didn't want to give it up for a picture )


----------



## mirandag819

I have a question. When you all put an applique on the bodice of a dress. Do you do the applique through all layers of fabric after they are stitched together or do you just put it on the top layer before assembly? In fact. On anything you put an applique on, do you do it through the lining too, or just the top layer of fabric? 

Thanks!!


----------



## tanyaandallie

I'm making dd's minnie dot outfit using the simply sweet pattern.  Red dot fabric with contrast of black with white dots on the bottom and for the straps.  I'm CASEing an outfit and it also has the black fabric with white dots at the waist band.  I honestly can't figure out how to get it there so was going to just leave it off.  I know it will be fine without but it looks so nice with the contrast at the waist.  Any suggestions on how to get it there if I wanted it there?

Am I allowed to post the link?  I don't think so.


----------



## pixeegrl

tanyaandallie said:


> I'm making dd's minnie dot outfit using the simply sweet pattern.  Red dot fabric with contrast of black with white dots on the bottom and for the straps.  I'm CASEing an outfit and it also has the black fabric with white dots at the waist band.  I honestly can't figure out how to get it there so was going to just leave it off.  I know it will be fine without but it looks so nice with the contrast at the waist.  Any suggestions on how to get it there if I wanted it there?
> 
> Am I allowed to post the link?  I don't think so.



Is it a sash around the middle? Could you post a picture?


----------



## sweetstitches

MegaWoman said:


> Bonjour les filles et Tom!!!
> 
> I've missed you all so much, and I've missed sewing even more!  I've been really sick for over a month, battling strep throat/colds/sinus infections/mono.  Ugh, it's been really awful.  The house is a mess and there's junk mail and school newsletters piled high on the the kitchen counter!
> 
> But, I'm finally feeling better.  The weather is really warming up, and I feel like sewing and finishing up a bunch of stuff I cut out last fall.  But here's my super secret plan . . .
> 
> DH is heading to San Diego this week (Sadly we're not able to join him )  But he had some equipment from work here this week (in my living room no less ) He's a lighting designer for live shows.  The lighting boards that are used to operate the lights are HUGE, he had to set up an 8 foot folding table to be able to program a show he was working on.  And he left the table in the living room, so I'm going to take over, set up all the sewing stuff while he's away, and if he doesn't like it - well then when he gets back he can clean out the basement and set up my sewing room!!  I'll finally be able to post my new creations!
> 
> The second part of my plan is for a new Disney vacation - but I need to know if any of you have ever travelled to WDW over Christmas?  We've gone just before and we loved it, but DH missed too much work (that time of year is really busy).  And because DH and I both have birthdays right at Christmas I thought it would be fun.  But I've heard the crowds are awful, what do you think?  I wonder if this year it will be managable?
> 
> Just two more days and I'll be sewing again!   Woot!
> 
> Happy Spring Everyone!
> 
> Stephanie



Sounds like a good plan to me!  I hear you about being sick and it taking a toll on the house and everything.  I'm now on my 5th round of antibiotics from a sinus infection that started after we got the flu at Christmas.  I am finally starting to feel better though.



minnie2 said:


> Oh I sure hope it isn't a case of the dr messing up!
> 
> G had his surgery at Northern Illinois Medical center but I am not sure where his dr has rights...  When your brother is up to it let me know and I can give you his name and maybe he is in his hmo.



I will pass this along and see how receptive he is.  Sometimes he can be very stubborn and doesn't want my opionion.  



pixeegrl said:


> Well ladies, I finally took the plunge and ordered the pattern. All in all it wasn't to bad...I followed Trillium's sew along...not sure if I could have done it without her! I would change somethings but since I don't know exactly how lol I will leave them be. I wanted a brown ruffle on bottom of the underdress but ran out of fabric and the fabric store I bought it from is 2 hours away. I will probably add some sort of ribbon trim instead. Hope you like it. As soon as the little princess gets it (I will see her in a month) I will post pics of her in it. Until then...thanks for all your inspiration!!!!




That is one seriously cute dress.




Jenjulia said:


>



Your skirt turned out really nice.  How sweet that she didn't want to let go of the nightgown.  Makes it all worth it, doesn't it?



mirandag819 said:


> I have a question…. When you all put an applique on the bodice of a dress…. Do you do the applique through all layers of fabric after they are stitched together or do you just put it on the top layer before assembly? In fact…. On anything you put an applique on, do you do it through the lining too, or just the top layer of fabric?
> 
> Thanks!!




If I were sewing the dress, I would definitely do the applique before I put the dress together.  In fact, I would probably trace the outline of the bodice front on the fabric, but not cut directly on the cutting line until after I finished the applique.  That way, handling the piece over and over wouldn't cause it to start unraveling.  It would be nice to have a smooth lining next to her body, and it would cover up all the stitching and interfacing.

If I were appliquing on a purchased piece, it might depend on how much effort I thought it would take to take it apart enough to applique; I might just go through all the layers.


----------



## mrsmiller

tanyaandallie said:


> I'm making dd's minnie dot outfit using the simply sweet pattern.  Red dot fabric with contrast of black with white dots on the bottom and for the straps.  I'm CASEing an outfit and it also has the black fabric with white dots at the waist band.  I honestly can't figure out how to get it there so was going to just leave it off.  I know it will be fine without but it looks so nice with the contrast at the waist.  Any suggestions on how to get it there if I wanted it there?
> 
> Am I allowed to post the link?  I don't think so.



I haven't done this dress (yet!!) but what I think that you might be able to do is

take the front piece and cut at the bottom were you want the contrast placed, (remember to add seam allowance) and just sew to contrast to the front piece (make sure that the new front bodice piece is the exact length as the original one ) remember to iron the seams, ADDED: top stitch the front contrast...  if you want to add sashes to the dress make sure that you align the side ties to the seams of the contrast in the bodice front...does this make sense???? 


or you can totally fake it with a grosgrain ribbon just place it were you want and sew it in place

HTH


----------



## tanyaandallie

pixeegrl said:


> Is it a sash around the middle? Could you post a picture?




OK, if I'm not allowed to post an ebay link, let me know and I'll remove it.  But, this is the one I'm sort of kind of trying to CASE.


It's so classic and pretty!!  It doesn't look like a sash to me.


----------



## danicaw

Jenjulia said:


> I wish I had as much ambition as all of you! The dresses, shirts, skirts, shorts, pants, purses, hats...it is so much fun to see all of your creations.
> 
> A couple months back I had some questions about machine applique and Heather Sue helped me out a bit with answering my questions.
> I haven't appliqued anything I'm ready to share yet, but I finished a twirl skirt last night and a nightgown yesterday afternoon.
> I'm a little embarrassed because I started the twirl skirt last February.
> 
> I used a pattern from YCMT.com but I wanted it more twirly than the picture.  After gathering it together last night and trying to attach
> it to the waistband, I realized that the pattern was right and I was wrong.   There are fourty strips attached to that little waistband.  Next time I will follow the pattern closer and do the 32 strips they recommend.
> 
> We are going to WDW a couple weeks before Christmas and my goal is to make little J outfits for everyday we are there.
> The big question is will I finish any of them?
> 
> Hope you don't mind me sharing little J in her twirl skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and here is little J trying to hug the nightgown I made for her...she didn't want to give it up for a picture )



Cute skirt! My DD would love it  

Wow you all have been busy! It seems I am always behind by several pages  
Love the rainbow cupcakes! I am going to have to try that. 
And the bowling shirts are wonderful! Love the mickey parts ones!

The snow white sundress is perfect!
Tom, what a great picture of her! A girl needs her accessories 

We have had a crazy weekend and I have a board meeting tonight. I hope tomorrow is calmer and I can get some things cut out to sew. I have all the parts for two laptop sleeves and I need to get them done in the next week, I will post pics when its done.
I am thinking of putting something embroidered on the front of mine.... what do you think? something Disney or just initials? 
Hubby wants his plain and basic black.... Boring. But I will do as asked.... mostly


----------



## tanyaandallie

pixeegrl said:


> Well ladies, I finally took the plunge and ordered the pattern. All in all it wasn't to bad...I followed Trillium's sew along...not sure if I could have done it without her! I would change somethings but since I don't know exactly how lol I will leave them be. I wanted a brown ruffle on bottom of the underdress but ran out of fabric and the fabric store I bought it from is 2 hours away. I will probably add some sort of ribbon trim instead. Hope you like it. As soon as the little princess gets it (I will see her in a month) I will post pics of her in it. Until then...thanks for all your inspiration!!!!



LOVE this.  It's so pretty!!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

I finished my first (and second and third) dress!  Wow, I'm so excited; I know they're not that good, but my DD loves them, and I've definitely caught the bug (now to learn how to do zippers, and use the applique function...)  I'm posting pics, but will probably get them wrong, so please tell me if there's something I need to do different.  And I did the tags tutorial thing, but can't find the existing tags to add to my pics?
Anyway, here they are:
First, a minnie dot wrap dress; it has a hidden tab w/ butons under the front, and ties in the back.  I made it with a simplicity pattern.




this is the side, it shows some of the front and back detail




and the front

Here's the second dress; I actually made 3 of these from the mock smock fabric; ariel, Tink and the princesses.  I used different trims to give a little zing.  I'll post the other two if you want to see them to see the different necklines for the straps and trims I used.  But DD won't let me take any more pics today LOL








if anyone is looking at the fabric, this is how long it is on a kiddo who's 48 inches.  It definitely gets her vote of approval.


----------



## sahm1000

pixeegrl said:


> Well ladies, I finally took the plunge and ordered the pattern. All in all it wasn't to bad...I followed Trillium's sew along...not sure if I could have done it without her! I would change somethings but since I don't know exactly how lol I will leave them be. I wanted a brown ruffle on bottom of the underdress but ran out of fabric and the fabric store I bought it from is 2 hours away. I will probably add some sort of ribbon trim instead. Hope you like it. As soon as the little princess gets it (I will see her in a month) I will post pics of her in it. Until then...thanks for all your inspiration!!!!



Very cute!  I love the Feliz but all of those ruffles scare the you know what out of me!  Great job and I can't wait to see it on  your model.




Jenjulia said:


> I wish I had as much ambition as all of you! The dresses, shirts, skirts, shorts, pants, purses, hats...it is so much fun to see all of your creations.
> 
> A couple months back I had some questions about machine applique and Heather Sue helped me out a bit with answering my questions.
> I haven't appliqued anything I'm ready to share yet, but I finished a twirl skirt last night and a nightgown yesterday afternoon.
> I'm a little embarrassed because I started the twirl skirt last February.
> 
> I used a pattern from YCMT.com but I wanted it more twirly than the picture.  After gathering it together last night and trying to attach
> it to the waistband, I realized that the pattern was right and I was wrong.   There are fourty strips attached to that little waistband.  Next time I will follow the pattern closer and do the 32 strips they recommend.
> 
> We are going to WDW a couple weeks before Christmas and my goal is to make little J outfits for everyday we are there.
> The big question is will I finish any of them?
> 
> Hope you don't mind me sharing little J in her twirl skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and here is little J trying to hug the nightgown I made for her...she didn't want to give it up for a picture )



Your twirl skirt is terrific!  I honestly like them really full like that and almost always increase the fabric along the waist to make it more full.  Great job and I'm so glad she likes it!




mirandag819 said:


> I have a question. When you all put an applique on the bodice of a dress. Do you do the applique through all layers of fabric after they are stitched together or do you just put it on the top layer before assembly? In fact. On anything you put an applique on, do you do it through the lining too, or just the top layer of fabric?
> 
> Thanks!!



I just applique the top piece of the dress/shirt.  And I do it before I ever put the dress together.  After I cut out the piece I then applique it.  Now if it were a purchased dress or shirt you'll have to go through all of the layers but if you're making it, just cut out the piece and applique on one.  





ireland_nicole said:


> I finished my first (and second and third) dress!  Wow, I'm so excited; I know they're not that good, but my DD loves them, and I've definitely caught the bug (now to learn how to do zippers, and use the applique function...)  I'm posting pics, but will probably get them wrong, so please tell me if there's something I need to do different.  And I did the tags tutorial thing, but can't find the existing tags to add to my pics?
> Anyway, here they are:
> First, a minnie dot wrap dress; it has a hidden tab w/ butons under the front, and ties in the back.  I made it with a simplicity pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the side, it shows some of the front and back detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the front
> 
> Here's the second dress; I actually made 3 of these from the mock smock fabric; ariel, Tink and the princesses.  I used different trims to give a little zing.  I'll post the other two if you want to see them to see the different necklines for the straps and trims I used.  But DD won't let me take any more pics today LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if anyone is looking at the fabric, this is how long it is on a kiddo who's 48 inches.  It definitely gets her vote of approval.




Very cute!  You would never know you're a beginner!  I love the Minnie Mouse pattern, you did a great job!


----------



## Orlando_Or_Bust

Where do you all get your patterns for the mouse heads you put on items?  I wanted to put some on clothes I have made for our trip.  I have tried making a pattern and it just doesn't come out quite right.  I appreciate any help you can give me!


----------



## 2cutekidz

mirandag819 said:


> I have a question…. When you all put an applique on the bodice of a dress…. Do you do the applique through all layers of fabric after they are stitched together or do you just put it on the top layer before assembly? In fact…. On anything you put an applique on, do you do it through the lining too, or just the top layer of fabric?
> 
> Thanks!!



I cut out my bodice piece, applique then put the bodice together.  That way it is placed perfectly where I want it, and if I mess up the applique,  I don't have to make a whole new bodice!!



Orlando_Or_Bust said:


> Where do you all get your patterns for the mouse heads you put on items?  I wanted to put some on clothes I have made for our trip.  I have tried making a pattern and it just doesn't come out quite right.  I appreciate any help you can give me!



I'm pretty sure there's a few in TJ's Bookmarks(on the first page) but for the life of me, I can't find them!


----------



## mrsmiller




----------



## kstgelais4

tanyaandallie said:


> OK, if I'm not allowed to post an ebay link, let me know and I'll remove it.  But, this is the one I'm sort of kind of trying to CASE.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...s=I%2BC&itu=UA%2BIA%2BUCI&otn=15&po=LVI&ps=54
> 
> It's so classic and pretty!!  It doesn't look like a sash to me.[/QUOTE
> Looks like a sash to me! Just make the sash, and topstitch on to the dress after the bodice is attached to the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> Orlando_Or_Bust said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you all get your patterns for the mouse heads you put on items?  I wanted to put some on clothes I have made for our trip.  I have tried making a pattern and it just doesn't come out quite right.  I appreciate any help you can give me!
> 
> 
> 
> Look in the photobucket account under graphics.
Click to expand...


----------



## lovesdumbo

revrob said:


> I especially love the flamingos.  SO CUTE!  The zebra print will be a big hit too, I'm sure!


Thanks!



MinnieVanMom said:


> I just love the palm tree and africa shirts they are my favorite but they are all wonderful!  I just use the largest boys shirt pattern and then blow it up again.  I wear an XS womens.  But Carla should make adult patterns too


Thanks!  I am no where near an XS.  Have you made a bowling shirt for you?  Did you enlarge it on a copier?  I was thinking of trying that for my DD.  She's just a girl's size 10 but she says the shoulders are too tight in the largest bowling shirt size.



jham said:


> great shirts!  I wanna stay at AKL!


Thanks!  I can't wait.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I spent the whole day with my feet up, and napping on my couch. DH came home from church and he even went grocery shopping!


Nice that you got some time to relax!



livndisney said:


> My dear sweet DD tried on all the adorable summer Disney clothes I made her last year....... and they don't fit!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am sooo bummed, doesn't she realize you simply cannot locate some of this fabric anymore-I can't lengthen these things!!!!!
> 
> I guess I can always call the dresses tops and add shorts right? LOL


How dare she?  My DS too.  I had to go buy him new shorts at lunch today.

I think tops with shorts are a great idea!



sweetstitches said:


> These are really great fabrics!


Thanks!



sweetstitches said:


> He is having surgery in the morning to repair a hernia.  It's his 7th surgery in 3 years (most of them were related to his gastric bypass surgery.)
> 
> Thank you.


Hope he recovers quickly and get a good explanation of what was done and why.



twob4him said:


> Awesome job!!! The only thing I haven't bought stuff for is Animal Kingdom...there is a good chance we may not make it there....so I am waiting till we plan out every day in minute detail before I go and buy fabrics! I love the zebra strip..so cool...I may case that if its ok!  I will have to check out fabricsgalore too! Thanks for your help! Good luck finishing up and don't forget some pampering for yourself!!!


Thanks!  Case away!  That zebra fabric was only $3.99 at fabricsgalore.  I may give up on making a shirt for me-we'll have to see how things go over the next 10 days.




sohappy said:


>


Love the cupcakes!  Love that Biscut shirt!!!!  So cute!  



sohappy said:


>


WOW!  LOVE those Mickey shirts!  I had envisioned something like that when I made mine last year but couldn't find good patterns for the Mickey parts and ended up just doing the words "MICKEY MOUSE".  Yours came out so perfect!!!!!!




mirandag819 said:


> Yep.... they are addictive. I made my second pair of pants today, this time I tried to add a cuff. I think they came out okay, a little plain, but they went together okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today was DH's first full day in Iraq and the distraction helped. I think I will try the simply sweet next, and hopefully I can start making a few things for our Disney trip in August. I bought a few customs for her, but I would love to make some myself. plus I have the embroidery machine to start playing with.


So cute.  and  for you & DD.



billwendy said:


>


Super cute!



mrsmiller said:


> lovesdumbo: Carol (from fabricsgalore) is just a sweet, sweet person and  I always get refunded for any extra shipping ( something with the calculator?) right away and the packages do not take more and 2 days , I like that if you are looking for some specific  fabric you can email her and she does her best to find it for you!!!!  PS: I do not get compensated to endorse her I just love to share with you all when you find a place that is always reliable..and great fabric selection too!!!!!


Thanks again for posting the link a while back from fabricsgalore-really love the place!  

LOVE your Snow White!!!

and you are too funny about the stanky leg dance-I would dislocate my hip trying to do that



sahm1000 said:


> Everything you've made is adorable!  Love it all but I especially love the pink flamingos!  Really cute.  And I love the zebra Mickey heads for you and your DH.  Very cute!  Have a great trip and don't stress yourself out before hand!


Thanks but I'm leaving the Disney hater DH at home and taking my DS!  He's my true Disney fanatic.  We're going to have a blast!




That_Australian_Kid said:


> Hi guys! I thought I would just introduce myself seeming as I lurk so much around here!
> Im Hannah, I live in Sydney, Australia and Im 13. I dont exactly have much skill when it comes to sewing but Im learning [;
> I obviously dont have children to sew for so I just sew costumes for myself, lol.
> Well.. tonight Im going to make a start on this Finding Nemo handbag I promised my self I would start 5 months ago...  So Ill talk to you all later [;


Welcome!  Can't wait to see photos of your Nemo bag!



*Toadstool* said:


> Just wanted to tell everyone that today is my birthday, and hubby called me right at midnight from the boat(offshore) to tell me happy birthday! He won't be home for my birthday for another 7 years he said.  I was so tickled.  He can't call a lot, so it meant alot! He set the alarm to wake up and call me.   Feels good to brag on my man! hehe!
> Oh, and in case anyone wants to know. I am now 25.


Happy Birthday!!!



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> As I was going through Leighanna's backpack for school today, I noticed that she had her Spring pictures in there. Why she didn't tell us that they were in, I don't know. Unless... it was because she snuck a toy to school that day, and preceded to have her picture taken with it!
> Silly girl!


How adorable!



minnie2 said:


> All of these are WONDERFUL!  But I Love the flamingo material!!!!!  Where did you find it???


well....I was going to make that flamingo shirt for our August trip so it has been a while.  I'm about 95% sure I got it at JoAnn's sometime last summer-June/July.



minnie2 said:


> Finally something to share!
> Here is a hat I made for Nikki.  I also made one for her BFF's bday coming up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is the dress I made for my niece which is similar to one I made for my girlfriends dd.  I modified it for my niece kind of a live and learn situation and I like my nieces better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My gf's daughter loved this dress so much which thrilled me but now she posted a picture on her FB page and my GF niece saw it and keeps saying how it is HER dress not my GF dds!  So the little girl keeps bugging my gf for one just like it ad bugging her grandpa for one.  So my gf asked me to make her niece one and even offered to pay me but I couldn't charge her!  She does so much for me and asks nothing.  Not that I don't do things for her but I know my GF has no money so I just couldn't charge my GF or her dad.  Though I did say I would not make another patchwork for her because they are far too time consuming but I would make her a Tink dress with the same material if I could find it again.  I did tell her it may have to wait because I just don't have the money to buy the materiel and I was honest about that and told her if I make her nieces right now that would take away from money I had to make her DD  a dress for her bday gift and frankly to me it is more important to make something for her DD because I adore her dd and it is Nikki's bff too.  She understood but I feel bad I am not making a pacthwork for her niece!  She was fine with it but I still feel guilty!  My GF is such a supporter of my sewing and such a confidence booster and she is the one whose friend wants to buy one of my dresses but again it is a patchwork!  Now if some one was paying me to make a patch work that is different.  But for fun I need to give them a brake for a bit.  I feel like such a bad person for saying no to it!


Love the hat and the new Tink dress.  Please don't feel too guilty-we cannot do it all.  



Jennia said:


> Very cute, I love that zebra print!


Thanks!



OokOofy said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have just started sewing (and often messing up lol). I'm wondering if you (all) design the face characters or if you can buy them somewhere and sew them on?
> 
> Thanks!


I have purchased a large (about 8-10" high) applique of Mickey and one of Pooh at JoAnn's.  I know they had Car's characters too but can't remember what else.  



MegaWoman said:


> Bonjour les filles et Tom!!!
> 
> I've missed you all so much, and I've missed sewing even more!  I've been really sick for over a month, battling strep throat/colds/sinus infections/mono.  Ugh, it's been really awful.  The house is a mess and there's junk mail and school newsletters piled high on the the kitchen counter!
> 
> But, I'm finally feeling better.  The weather is really warming up, and I feel like sewing and finishing up a bunch of stuff I cut out last fall.  But here's my super secret plan . . .
> 
> DH is heading to San Diego this week (Sadly we're not able to join him )  But he had some equipment from work here this week (in my living room no less ) He's a lighting designer for live shows.  The lighting boards that are used to operate the lights are HUGE, he had to set up an 8 foot folding table to be able to program a show he was working on.  And he left the table in the living room, so I'm going to take over, set up all the sewing stuff while he's away, and if he doesn't like it - well then when he gets back he can clean out the basement and set up my sewing room!!  I'll finally be able to post my new creations!
> 
> The second part of my plan is for a new Disney vacation - but I need to know if any of you have ever travelled to WDW over Christmas?  We've gone just before and we loved it, but DH missed too much work (that time of year is really busy).  And because DH and I both have birthdays right at Christmas I thought it would be fun.  But I've heard the crowds are awful, what do you think?  I wonder if this year it will be managable?


Sorry you were so sick.  Hasn't it been the longest winter?  Your sewing plans sound great.  

I honestly wouldn't expect Christmas this year to be any less crowded but that doesn't mean you can't go and have a magical trip.



pixeegrl said:


> Well ladies, I finally took the plunge and ordered the pattern. All in all it wasn't to bad...I followed Trillium's sew along...not sure if I could have done it without her! I would change somethings but since I don't know exactly how lol I will leave them be. I wanted a brown ruffle on bottom of the underdress but ran out of fabric and the fabric store I bought it from is 2 hours away. I will probably add some sort of ribbon trim instead. Hope you like it. As soon as the little princess gets it (I will see her in a month) I will post pics of her in it. Until then...thanks for all your inspiration!!!!


Beautiful!!!  Love those fabrics!



Jenjulia said:


> Hope you don't mind me sharing little J in her twirl skirt.


So cute!!!!!



mirandag819 said:


> I have a question. When you all put an applique on the bodice of a dress. Do you do the applique through all layers of fabric after they are stitched together or do you just put it on the top layer before assembly? In fact. On anything you put an applique on, do you do it through the lining too, or just the top layer of fabric?
> 
> Thanks!!


I would do the applique first.


----------



## karebear1

kstgelais4 said:


> OK ladies and Tom,
> 
> I have another ridiculous question. lol. I downloaded a free font, and now I don't know how to access it and use it. I wanted to use it for an applique. can anyone help me?




Check to see if the new font is on your desk top. If it is, and it's in a zip file, you'll need to be able to open the zip file. Once you've done that go down to the bottom of your computer and press "Start" , then "Control Panel", "Font' anmd drag the new font into the font folder. Close that then go to the program you plan on using to type up the new font in and see if it is there- it should be. If it's not, let me know.. I'll give you another way to do it.


----------



## lovesdumbo

ireland_nicole said:


> I finished my first (and second and third) dress!  Wow, I'm so excited; I know they're not that good, but my DD loves them, and I've definitely caught the bug (now to learn how to do zippers, and use the applique function...)  I'm posting pics, but will probably get them wrong, so please tell me if there's something I need to do different.  And I did the tags tutorial thing, but can't find the existing tags to add to my pics?
> Anyway, here they are:
> First, a minnie dot wrap dress; it has a hidden tab w/ butons under the front, and ties in the back.  I made it with a simplicity pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the side, it shows some of the front and back detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the front
> 
> Here's the second dress; I actually made 3 of these from the mock smock fabric; ariel, Tink and the princesses.  I used different trims to give a little zing.  I'll post the other two if you want to see them to see the different necklines for the straps and trims I used.  But DD won't let me take any more pics today LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if anyone is looking at the fabric, this is how long it is on a kiddo who's 48 inches.  It definitely gets her vote of approval.


Great job!  I really love that Minnie dress!




tanyaandallie said:


> OK, if I'm not allowed to post an ebay link, let me know and I'll remove it.  But, this is the one I'm sort of kind of trying to CASE.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...s=I%2BC&itu=UA%2BIA%2BUCI&otn=15&po=LVI&ps=54
> 
> It's so classic and pretty!!  It doesn't look like a sash to me.


You could probably get a similar look by sewing a strip of the black dot fabric to the Minnie dot fabric before you cut out the bodice piece.


----------



## pixeegrl

tanyaandallie said:


> OK, if I'm not allowed to post an ebay link, let me know and I'll remove it.  But, this is the one I'm sort of kind of trying to CASE.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...s=I%2BC&itu=UA%2BIA%2BUCI&otn=15&po=LVI&ps=54
> 
> It's so classic and pretty!!  It doesn't look like a sash to me.



Yeah, it looks like a sash created out of the black dot fabric. My guess is it either ties or buttons in the back ( I have seen both). Funny thing, my friend is already having me CASE that same dress lol.


----------



## Twins+2more

LOVE the sequins on the ariel dress.  Gives the impression of the water


----------



## 2cutekidz

tanyaandallie said:


> OK, if I'm not allowed to post an ebay link, let me know and I'll remove it.  But, this is the one I'm sort of kind of trying to CASE.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...s=I%2BC&itu=UA%2BIA%2BUCI&otn=15&po=LVI&ps=54
> 
> It's so classic and pretty!!  It doesn't look like a sash to me.



You might want to take the link down.  In general, designers on ebay DO NOT approve of CASEing.  We've had some trouble on the board (Disboutiquers Part 1 or 2) over posting ebay sets to copy (from the designers themselves) and I would hate to see that happen again.  Just a friendly suggestion


----------



## revrob

Hey ladies & Tom!  You guys have been chatty today!  I've been away at the funeral of a colleague that I posted about last week.  I'm finally home, and exhausted.  I'm sorry if I've missed all kinds of stuff going on today, but I don't have the energy right now to read every single word - I've had to skim the last several pages.  If for some reason I've missed something meant specifically for me, could someone PM me?  Thanks!

I did notice quite a few cute things posted and loved them all!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

tanyaandallie said:


> OK, if I'm not allowed to post an ebay link, let me know and I'll remove it.  But, this is the one I'm sort of kind of trying to CASE.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...s=I%2BC&itu=UA%2BIA%2BUCI&otn=15&po=LVI&ps=54
> 
> It's so classic and pretty!!  It doesn't look like a sash to me.



Since she doesnt show you the back of the dress you have ask yourself what you want the back to look like?

How you want the back to look may affect how you put the front piece on.

Option 1- cut your band, fold and press edges, top stitch to Red dot fabric, if you want it to tie in the back you would also make ties the same width, and insert in side seams, this will give you loose ties to pull back and tie in a bow.

Option 2- top stitch after attaching skirt (you will probably have a tiny bit of red dot showing where skirt is gathered) Make your band to go around entire dress, and you will simply have it meet i nthe back. 
She did top stitching in white thread on the black dot fabric, it would be easier to figure out how she attached it if we could see the back. 

However- She is only charging $16.99 for a size 3 dress if I read her listing correctly- thats a steal!

Whatever you decide, be sure to post photos!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Orlando_Or_Bust said:


> Where do you all get your patterns for the mouse heads you put on items?  I wanted to put some on clothes I have made for our trip.  I have tried making a pattern and it just doesn't come out quite right.  I appreciate any help you can give me!



I have a cricut machine and can do a die cut any size from 1/2" to 5"; I have a mickey head as one of the designs; I could send you a few if you needed it.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> However- She is only charging $16.99 for a size 3 dress if I read her listing correctly- thats a steal!


That was my thought exactly.

I also second deleting the link. It is against Dis policies and most seller's don't want their stuff CASE'd.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

SLOW DOWN.... I CAN'T KEEP UP!!!!


I'm missing so many fun things!!!!  I'm sorry ladies and Tom.  I have been lurking but I feel terrible not commenting on things.  

Keep up the great work everyone!!! 

OH and  to the newbies.  I see we have a few!


----------



## TBGOES2DISNEY

I'm a little embarrassed to be asking this, but it's been a long day and I'm also distracted by my kiddies.  I'm working on laying out the pattern on the a-line dress and I'm confused by the photos of how to fold the fabric and lay it out on pages 10-12.  Am I folding it long and narrow and is the fabric right sides together or right side up?  I'm confused b/c there is one photo with the fabric wide and one with it narrow and then it shows the fabric light (which I assume is wrong side) and then regular (right side).

I'm just a little nervous b/c this is my hardest pattern so far.

Thanks!


----------



## billwendy

Haganfam5 said:


> Hi Wendy!  I am so behind here and I didn't know that you ordered swim stuff from the Children's place. I just hoped you ordered them a bit bigger. I don't know why this years swim suits run soooo small from there. I bought my girls matching pink polka dot ones in size 4 and 8 (should have fit fine, you have seen them and Julia is barely a 4t). Anyway, long story short, I ended up with a size 6 and a 12 after going back there and trying them on!!!!  That is over 2 sizes bigger!  I couldn't believe it and I made my girls come out and show the manager. I just wanted to let her know so she could tell others that may be buying them.  Even she said that the size 4 top (that was cutting off Julia's circulation) looked like a 6-9 months top!



I think my suits might be last years model??? or maybe an early model? I got them from the gymboree - I got a 3 for hannah (who is a 2T/3T and an 8 for Elizabeth who is usually a 6x (51 lbs).....what do you think? AHHHHH - I already think I have to take the 5T swim suit I got for Tim back - it was the Tigger super sleuth one from the DIsney store - I looked at the tags today and it says like to 40some pounds, and tim is 50 lbs!!! I really want the kids to have coverage at the beach - it just starts the day off so much better when they dont whine about so much suntan lotion!! lol!! But I also dont want their backsides hanging out or their suit to fall down in the waves (we are at the beach most summer weekends)...thoughts???

Went to the Croc outlet today -got some cute stuff - but I really need to find black minnie janes for hannah in an 8/9 I think - I got her a 10/11 - cause thats what they had, but Im afraid they will be too big for her - she is a 9/10 of course - inbetween both sizes!!!!!! Anyone know how these run???


----------



## WyomingMom

I just wrote out a long post and it said it went to the moderator's for approval.  This has happened twice, is it because I put in too many pics? I'm not counting on it ever showing up.  Oh well....

I'm way too lazy to go back and post all those pics right now but here's one I have to share.  It's nothing to do with sewing, I just thought it was cute.  Connor can't stand to be parted from his blanket, not even long enough to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




wash it.  He stood guard by the washer almost the entire time, lol!


----------



## revrob

TBGOES2DISNEY said:


> I'm a little embarrassed to be asking this, but it's been a long day and I'm also distracted by my kiddies.  I'm working on laying out the pattern on the a-line dress and I'm confused by the photos of how to fold the fabric and lay it out on pages 10-12.  Am I folding it long and narrow and is the fabric right sides together or right side up?  I'm confused b/c there is one photo with the fabric wide and one with it narrow and then it shows the fabric light (which I assume is wrong side) and then regular (right side).
> 
> I'm just a little nervous b/c this is my hardest pattern so far.
> 
> Thanks!



My brain is a little mushy right now, but let me see if I can explain this.  On page 10 - you start with the fabric RIGHT SIDE DOWN with the selvage edges on the left and right side.  You're going to fold over a section from the right side that is just slightly wider than the pattern piece that you are going to cut.  When you fold this piece over, you will see the RIGHT SIDE on the top on the right side where you just folded it over.  Since you won't fold it over all the way over to the selvage edge, you won't see the right side except in the area that you folded over. (did that make sense?)  So the area where you see light is the area that is unfolded, and the area that you see dark is the folded area.  You're going to pin your pattern to the folded area and cut on the fold.  Do the same with the lining fabric.  Hope that helps.


----------



## revrob

I wonder what happened to my ticker?


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

revrob said:


> I wonder what happened to my ticker?



The site must be down...happens time to time.  Mine is gone too!


----------



## tanyaandallie

Thanks for all the ideas!!!  I've got a portion of the dress cut and sewn.  Missing elastic right now so need to get it before I can put it all together!  I'm going to try  the sash thing!

Her dresses are listed at a steal of a price!  I really should have bought one but I really want to make it for my dd.


----------



## t-beri

I have decided on a cupcake "theme" if you will for my shower.  I like cake and cupcakes are like baby cakes...  I'm going to use a cupcake stamp on my invitations.  I need some clever and not dorky (okay it'll be hard to NOT be dorky but LESS dorky at least ) wording to go along w/ it.  I keep thinking of  the saying there's a bun in the oven but I can't make it equate to cupcakes.   Someone help me out!!!

...t.

To tie it in I'm going to have cupcakes instead of cake AND do cupcakes in a jar for party favors.  very cool...I am very excited to make cupcakes in Ball jars, how FUN does that sound????

...t.


----------



## t-beri

pixeegrl said:


> well ladies, i finally took the plunge and ordered the pattern. All in all it wasn't to bad...i followed trillium's sew along...not sure if i could have done it without her! I would change somethings but since i don't know exactly how lol i will leave them be. I wanted a brown ruffle on bottom of the underdress but ran out of fabric and the fabric store i bought it from is 2 hours away. I will probably add some sort of ribbon trim instead. Hope you like it. As soon as the little princess gets it (i will see her in a month) i will post pics of her in it. Until then...thanks for all your inspiration!!!!





i love this!!!!


----------



## sohappy

I am terrible at wording, but I call both of my boys (esp. Cooper) babycakes all the time!  it is one of my fave nick names for them.


----------



## princessmom29

mrsmiller said:


> I still have issues with the multi quote but THANK YOU  for the compliments on the dress and for boosting my ego, again, what I do is kind of simple (compared to some of the wonderful creations you guys post ) ....so sometimes I am even embarrassed to post as I am always second guessing myself...I recently added outfits to my etsy store account and there I am praying no ones buys it kind of terrifies me, so figure that one out yes I know self esteem issues... in the back of my mind I could hear my mother "rip those seams!!! Do that again!!!
> 
> like I said before the princesses outfits are really simple and fast (less than 1 hr) I will post a photo tutorial soon , it is just that I am trying to finish with some sewing  I committed myself too  (feels like never ending) including the 2nd wedding dress that is just in pieces waiting to be put together (dreding the boning<<insert anxiety attack>> but I promised I will post the little tutorial soon
> 
> ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU FOR GIVING ME AN EGO BOOST
> 
> PS: *Toadstool* happy birthday you are half my age!!!! I no longer celebrate mines ....O..H!!!! T..H..E..P..A..I..N



Linnette honey you kill me. I was just ranting yesterday that i soooo wanted to case the tink you posted a while back and I just didn't think I could do it. Today I showed you snow white to my husband and he says "I swear that woman is the reincarnation of some kind of brilliant seamstress for the Medici family or something" You are awesome honey!!


----------



## That_Australian_Kid

Hi to everyone who has said hello and welcomed me so warmly [;  You dont want to see my try to do multi-quote! 



jessica52877 said:


> Welcome! I can't wait to see the bag! I love that you have taken an interest in sewing. In 7th grade I took home ec and loved making an apron. No one around me really sewed though and I never knew I had an option to keep sewing! Isn't that silly! But so true! I just love to sew now.
> 
> 
> 
> Just regular cotton thread does the trick! Have you made ruffles before or do you know how to ruffle? There are several different methods but I use a dental floss method and just did a tutorial on how to do it.
> 
> http://magicalmemoriesbyjessica.blogspot.com/2009/04/ruffling-using-dental-floss.html



Well, Im trying to learn how to ruffle.  My mum said to sew to rows of straight stitch and then pull one through.. but it kept snapping so I think i will try the dental floss method!
Cute pants in the tutorial [;  I want to put ruffles on my capris  might look a bit funny on a 13 year old thoguh!




mrsmiller said:


> I consider myself a little "cool" by moms standards but my idea of interesting fabrics might not be the same as yours can you be more specific, I have a little stash of fabric that I can mail to you to get you started with some projects just let me know



I consider you "cool" by mums standards aswell if you would be willing to send me fabric!  I think my dad has a PO box in either LA or San Francisco..  Hes a pilot for Qantas (he hasnt lost his job yet.. touch wood)
I could even send you some kangaroo/koala fabric or something. lol.



sahm1000 said:


> Hi Hannah!  Welcome!  I love having new people on our thread from the other side of the world!  And you're only 13 so that gives us a different perspective and sometimes we need a 13 year olds point of view (since we are all helplessly uncool in the eyes of 13 year olds ).  Just the other day I was saying how much in  I was with your country and New Zealand.  Sydney was probably my favorite city, I just loved it!  Anyway, welcome!



nooo! You guys are super-cool!   Sydney is pretty cool [;

Because of my allergies to multi-quoting properly.. Ill just say that
The Snow white dress is adorable!  sooo soooo awesome!
and so is everyone elses stuff.. but mum is kicking me off the computer to get ready to go out. lol.


----------



## twob4him

I posted last night right before *Stacey* put those yummy cupcakes pics up (thank goodness or I would have been craving them all day!)...I get up Monday and go to work....come home and do the dance recitel practice and finally get on the computer at 7:30 pm to almost 10 PAGES!!!! I almost had a heart attack...I can't multiquote ten pages .... it would take me hours. I loved each and every pic posted! I am praying for all of you! And welcome to all of our *new sewers*! I do remember laughing at *Adi's* new comment in her siggy....about being crafty....that crackied me up!  OK I am off to bed! Tomorrow is *Tom's* big give away on his blog....I wonder who will win? I miss you all! OH I remember what I wanted to tell you...my sewing machine person near me called me today to say that he will give me a *very good deal* on the embroidery machine especially if other people buy one with me!!!!   *So if anyone else is interested in the Babylock Ellure Plus...please pm me *so I can give you the details. I think it retails around $1200. Thanks!


----------



## kimmylaj

t-beri said:


> I have decided on a cupcake "theme" if you will for my shower.  I like cake and cupcakes are like baby cakes...  I'm going to use a cupcake stamp on my invitations.  I need some clever and not dorky (okay it'll be hard to NOT be dorky but LESS dorky at least ) wording to go along w/ it.  I keep thinking of  the saying there's a bun in the oven but I can't make it equate to cupcakes.   Someone help me out!!!
> 
> ...t.
> 
> To tie it in I'm going to have cupcakes instead of cake AND do cupcakes in a jar for party favors.  very cool...I am very excited to make cupcakes in Ball jars, how FUN does that sound????
> 
> ...t.



i love a cupcake theme... i am helping a friend do a tickled pink shower..we started with pinkalicious and have been running with it we are having cupcakes for dessert and possibly making the cupcakes from socks and washcloths have you seen them, roll a thin baby washcloth, tuck in a ribbed sock, place in a silicone cupcake liner and put a tiny flower on top too cute.

for invitation wording

just when we thought life couldnt get any sweeter
we were thrilled to find out that we were expecting a little cupcake

or

a little get together
will be such a treat
for a little cupcake
we cant wait to meet

i'll keep thinking on it
my dad is  a printer so i am always doing invitations
i love the cupcake them


----------



## disneymomof1

twob4him said:


> I posted last night right before *Stacey* put those yummy cupcakes pics up (thank goodness or I would have been craving them all day!)...I get up Monday and go to work....come home and do the dance recitel practice and finally get on the computer at 7:30 pm to almost 10 PAGES!!!! I almost had a heart attack...I can't multiquote ten pages .... it would take me hours. I loved each and every pic posted! I am praying for all of you! And welcome to all of our *new sewers*! I do remember laughing at *Adi's* new comment in her siggy....about being crafty....that crackied me up!  OK I am off to bed! Tomorrow is *Tom's* big give away on his blog....I wonder who will win? I miss you all! OH I remember what I wanted to tell you...my sewing machine person near me called me today to say that he will give me a *very good deal* on the embroidery machine especially if other people buy one with me!!!!   *So if anyone else is interested in the Babylock Ellure Plus...please pm me *so I can give you the details. I think it retails around $1200. Thanks!



I was just thinking about Tom's giveaway,how exciting would it be to have a Tom creation in my house, I would be afraid for DD to wear it !!!  Was Saturday not the most gorgeous day down by the beach.  We were in Ocean City and the beach and boardwalk was packed.  Didn't last though, right now it is thundering and pouring buckets.  Ahhhhhhhh, such is Jersey in spring.  I forgot to quote your epcot outfits, but WOW, how terrific are they.  You seem to cranking out beautiful outfits, at this rate, each girl could have 5-6 customs per day for your trip.


----------



## Adi12982

twob4him said:


> I do remember laughing at *Adi's* new comment in her siggy....about being crafty....that crackied me up!



LOL - thanks.  I saw it in someone's siggy on the mom's to be 3 disboards thread that I just joined. . . and I was like, hey I am crafty normally and now I can put it and be like, see look how crafty I really ma, lol! Plus, I've always enjoyed the Rosie the riviter image


----------



## kmbyoung94

sohappy said:


> *Rainbow cupcakes*
> Sorry I wasnt clear before.  I just used a white cake mix and made it according to direction (2 boxes actually).  Banilla is the way that Coops says Vanilla.  Anyway, divide the cake mix into bowls.  Use food coloring (lots of it) to color the batter.  Then just blob it into the cupcake liners.  Bake according to the box directions.
> 
> My friend also did a rainbow cake that was AMAZING.  She use the little bits of batter and made very thin 8 inch rounds (purple, blue, green, yellow, orange, red).  She baked each layer separately.  Then, she assembled them in rainbow order with white icing in between.  It made a beautiful cake when it was cut.  I will try to find a pic!



Thank You for the idea. Kristin's 3 year old Pre-k class is having an End of the Year party on May 20th so I think I will try them. She is allergic to chocolate so these will be cute and different than plan old cake.


----------



## billwendy

Thanks to all for your help - here is the finished Tink outfit for Aubree - anyone want to make some bows to match it????? Hair thingies are not my forte' lol!!


----------



## kmbyoung94

t-beri said:


> I have decided on a cupcake "theme" if you will for my shower.  I like cake and cupcakes are like baby cakes...  I'm going to use a cupcake stamp on my invitations.  I need some clever and not dorky (okay it'll be hard to NOT be dorky but LESS dorky at least ) wording to go along w/ it.  I keep thinking of  the saying there's a bun in the oven but I can't make it equate to cupcakes.   Someone help me out!!!
> 
> ...t.
> 
> To tie it in I'm going to have cupcakes instead of cake AND do cupcakes in a jar for party favors.  very cool...I am very excited to make cupcakes in Ball jars, how FUN does that sound????
> 
> ...t.



That is a cute idea! I love it!


----------



## Stephres

billwendy said:


> Thanks to all for your help - here is the finished Tink outfit for Aubree - anyone want to make some bows to match it????? Hair thingies are not my forte' lol!!




You and me both, sister!  Love the completed Tink, great job!

My daughter would love kangaroo fabric. My parents went to Australia a couple of years ago and brought her back a kangaroo book: it's one of her favorites!


----------



## mrsmiller

That_Australian_Kid said:


> Hi to everyone who has said hello and welcomed me so warmly [;  You dont want to see my try to do multi-quote!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Im trying to learn how to ruffle.  My mum said to sew to rows of straight stitch and then pull one through.. but it kept snapping so I think i will try the dental floss method!
> Cute pants in the tutorial [;  I want to put ruffles on my capris  might look a bit funny on a 13 year old thoguh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I consider you "cool" by mums standards aswell if you would be willing to send me fabric!  I think my dad has a PO box in either LA or San Francisco..  Hes a pilot for Qantas (he hasnt lost his job yet.. touch wood)
> I could even send you some kangaroo/koala fabric or something. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> nooo! You guys are super-cool!   Sydney is pretty cool [;
> 
> Because of my allergies to multi-quoting properly.. Ill just say that
> The Snow white dress is adorable!  sooo soooo awesome!
> and so is everyone elses stuff.. but mum is kicking me off the computer to get ready to go out. lol.





OH Sweetie you are more than welcome Just pm me and I will have it for you   , do not worry about sending me anything you will find out that this thread is just full of wonderful ladies and gents and we love to spread and share our love for sewing 

PS what is Kangaroo fabric...please tell me it does not come from the little roo itself


Linnette


----------



## billwendy

Here are a few pictures of Hannah and Elizabeth wearing the LaVida and the Linette Feliz - thank you Linette!! You are such a special person!!


----------



## NaeNae

OT.....Could you all please pray for my brother.  He should find out tomorrow if he still has a job or not.  He has been at his job for almost 33 years (July).  He'll be 55 in June and would be eligible for some retirement but if they let him go this week then I'm not sure what will happen.  I pray that he keeps his job, but if not then I pray that he will get some kind of retirement  package.  TIA


----------



## mrsmiller

like I told you in the email, the girls are just gorgeous,

but now I am a little embarrass   hope the girls liked them and anytime Wendy, anytime


Linnette


----------



## mrsmiller

NaeNae said:


> OT.....Could you all please pray for my brother.  He should find out tomorrow if he still has a job or not.  He has been at his job for almost 33 years (July).  He'll be 55 in June and would be eligible for some retirement but if they let him go this week then I'm not sure what will happen.  I pray that he keeps his job, but if not then I pray that he will get some kind of retirement  package.  TIA



I was a person that took prayers lightly and even though I have my faith I never really thought it was a big deal but after going through some of the things that happened this year and seeing and witnessing in my own flesh the power of prayers , I do not take it light anymore...

will add your brother to my prayers

Linnette


----------



## t-beri

kimmylaj said:


> i love a cupcake theme... i am helping a friend do a tickled pink shower..we started with pinkalicious and have been running with it we are having cupcakes for dessert and possibly making the cupcakes from socks and washcloths have you seen them, roll a thin baby washcloth, tuck in a ribbed sock, place in a silicone cupcake liner and put a tiny flower on top too cute.
> 
> for invitation wording
> 
> just when we thought life couldnt get any sweeter
> we were thrilled to find out that we were expecting a little cupcake
> 
> or
> 
> a little get together
> will be such a treat
> for a little cupcake
> we cant wait to meet
> 
> i'll keep thinking on it
> my dad is  a printer so i am always doing invitations
> i love the cupcake them



Those are great!!  Let me know if you have any other genius ideas   I only have a few weeks to put this thing together



NaeNae said:


> OT.....Could you all please pray for my brother.  He should find out tomorrow if he still has a job or not.  He has been at his job for almost 33 years (July).  He'll be 55 in June and would be eligible for some retirement but if they let him go this week then I'm not sure what will happen.  I pray that he keeps his job, but if not then I pray that he will get some kind of retirement  package.  TIA


 Done


----------



## Jennia

revrob said:


> Hey ladies & Tom!  You guys have been chatty today!  I've been away at the funeral of a colleague that I posted about last week.  I'm finally home, and exhausted.  I'm sorry if I've missed all kinds of stuff going on today, but I don't have the energy right now to read every single word - I've had to skim the last several pages.  If for some reason I've missed something meant specifically for me, could someone PM me?  Thanks!
> 
> I did notice quite a few cute things posted and loved them all!



*hugs* I'm sure everyone understands if you missed a comment, must have been a long and tiring day! 



WyomingMom said:


> I just wrote out a long post and it said it went to the moderator's for approval.  This has happened twice, is it because I put in too many pics? I'm not counting on it ever showing up.  Oh well....
> 
> I'm way too lazy to go back and post all those pics right now but here's one I have to share.  It's nothing to do with sewing, I just thought it was cute.  Connor can't stand to be parted from his blanket, not even long enough to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wash it.  He stood guard by the washer almost the entire time, lol!



Too cute! My dd is attached to this rather ugly baby doll that I'm afraid to wash because it was pretty cheap, and I'm afraid it will fall apart. . .



t-beri said:


> I have decided on a cupcake "theme" if you will for my shower.  I like cake and cupcakes are like baby cakes...  I'm going to use a cupcake stamp on my invitations.  I need some clever and not dorky (okay it'll be hard to NOT be dorky but LESS dorky at least ) wording to go along w/ it.  I keep thinking of  the saying there's a bun in the oven but I can't make it equate to cupcakes.   Someone help me out!!!
> 
> ...t.
> 
> To tie it in I'm going to have cupcakes instead of cake AND do cupcakes in a jar for party favors.  very cool...I am very excited to make cupcakes in Ball jars, how FUN does that sound????
> 
> ...t.



OOOH cute idea! Maybe do the mini cupcakes? I saw a photo in a Wilton cake decorating book once where they decorated the cupcakes with babies in baskets, they were so cute. 



billwendy said:


> Thanks to all for your help - here is the finished Tink outfit for Aubree - anyone want to make some bows to match it????? Hair thingies are not my forte' lol!!



Cute outfit! 


billwendy said:


> Here are a few pictures of Hannah and Elizabeth wearing the LaVida and the Linette Feliz - thank you Linette!! You are such a special person!!



Lovely, all of them! 



NaeNae said:


> OT.....Could you all please pray for my brother.  He should find out tomorrow if he still has a job or not.  He has been at his job for almost 33 years (July).  He'll be 55 in June and would be eligible for some retirement but if they let him go this week then I'm not sure what will happen.  I pray that he keeps his job, but if not then I pray that he will get some kind of retirement  package.  TIA



Of course! I will hope for the best for him. =)


----------



## teresajoy

HeatherSue said:


> I have a Wii fit and I love it!  I don't use it nearly as often as I should, though.  Teresa uncovered an astounding study on the Wii fit.  Apparently, there was actually research conducted to find out that the Wii fit does not help you lose weight....if you don't use it!  Yes, money well spent on that study.



Yep, a truly ASTONISHING discovery!!! 

SOOO many gorgeou things posted in the last few days!!!! If it weren't so late I'd comment, but I'm exhausted!!! Just so you know I was oohing and ahhing all over the place!!! I always feel so bad when I don't comment individually though! 

And, prayers going out to all that need them. 

Ok, I'm off to bed!


----------



## MouseTriper

lovesdumbo said:


> Continued prayers for your family!


 Thank you!!!



my*2*angels said:


> Okay, so I haven't been able to keep up or catch up, because I have been working on my shop!  Here is my latest set.  I really love how this came out and wished we had a trip planned so she could wear it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because this is just a cute pic


I LOVE this....it is so cute!!!



lovesdumbo said:


> I finished up a few things for my trip this weekend.
> 
> First I want to thank Linnette for posting the link to fabricsgalore.com  I got the safari, palm tree, and zebra fabric from there.  I thought the shipping was a bit high when I placed the order but the prices were VERY reasonable so overall it was still a good deal.  Then the packing list had a hand written note that the shipping was too high so she credited me about 1/2 of it.
> 
> My friend Terry (we've been friends since 3rd grade-almost 40 years )  lives in Jacksonville and she comes down to WDW when we visit.  She and her DD Halley (9) will stay with us in our AKL CL room Saturday night.  We are all doing the Sunrise Safari on Sunday.  I am so excited to do this!  And stay at AKL-this is new for us!
> 
> I made this shirt a couple of weeks ago for DS Joe-I still haven't had a chance to go to JoAnns to see if I can find any buttons I like better than what I already have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this for me to match:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this for Halley.  I wasn't in love with it when I first finished it but now that the buttons are on I like it more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this to match for Terry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made Joe this shirt for either our dinner at Narcoossee's or California Grill.  I love this fabric!  I bought more so I could make myself a blouse with it if I like the fit of the first one I make with a pattern I'm going to try. Carla needs to make adult patterns!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made Joe & I t's to wear on the plane for check in at AKL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I only have 1 more weekend left before my trip.  I'd like to make myself 2 blouses and I'd like to make my 2 DD's Lizzy & Emma shirts with this really cool circus fabric I bought at fabricsgalore for $2.99/yard.  We are going to the circus on a mother/daughter girl scout event the night before my trip.  PLUS I bought a new laptop computer so I want to install some software, I need to make sure all my photos are uploaded and backed up so I can reformat my memory cards and I need to PACK!  OH and work is crazy busy!!!  I think I'll be ready for a vacation!  OH...and I need a hair cut.....


All amazing!!!  You have been busy!!



livndisney said:


> ok que the violin music.........
> 
> 
> My dear sweet DD tried on all the adorable summer Disney clothes I made her last year....... and they don't fit!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am sooo bummed, doesn't she realize you simply cannot locate some of this fabric anymore-I can't lengthen these things!!!!!
> 
> I guess I can always call the dresses tops and add shorts right? LOL


Awww that is just not right...the "growing-way-to-fast" thing.  Just think it could be worse!!!! - if you didn't know how to sew, you would have to buy all new ones!!!  This way you can dream 'um up and make them for a fraction of the cost...hahahahahaha.

Oh and if you are ever looking for a "shorter" kid...I know this adorable little one...hahahahahahahahahahaha. 



sweetstitches said:


> He is having surgery in the morning to repair a hernia.  It's his 7th surgery in 3 years (most of them were related to his gastric bypass surgery.)
> 
> Thank you.


Awww I will be praying for your brother and that the surgery goes well.  



livndisney said:


> Shannon, can you believe she outgrew MULAN? I am SOOOOOO not happy about that one. That thing was LONG. I will never match the dye lot on that burgandy.
> 
> I can see it now-my dd will be the one running around WDW with a strip of mismatched cloth at the bottom of each dress
> 
> Hey wait a minute, knowing Morgan she would LIKE that LOL


Shall we start calling her "Punky Brewster"???  Hahahahaha....JK



sohappy said:


> My models were more than uncooperative.  They were terribly fussy and had attitude to spare!  So the pics are over their clothes, without buttons, and with a side of sass.
> 
> First up, Cooper is have a doggie birthday party on Saturday.  I will post more about it later.  I am soooooo excited.  I have so many fun things planned for the kids.  I wish I was 4 and could enjoy all the fun stuff!  So Cooper loves dogs, esp. biscuit his "dog" (that uses batteries) he got for christmas.  He loves the biscuit books too.  So here is his shirt.
> 
> To busy playing DS, to be bothered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had regular brown buttons picked out, but Cooper spotted these "biscuit" buttons:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some shorts cut that I could whip up if I get the time.  They are brown.  I have a little bone (with the word biscuit embroidered on it) that I will applique- again, if I have the time.  This week is going to be another doozy!  I have Disney on Ice on Wednesday, then have to drop the kids off at their dad's that night.  I have to drive 2 hrs so that i can go to this boot camp type place for team building.  I am excited about the team building aspect, but not the outdoors stuff and it couldn't come at a worse time!  On Friday, my parents will pick the kids up from school and be waiting at my house when I get home from boot camp (7or 8PM).  The next day is Cooper's party- 36ish kids + parents and we are serving dinner!!!  I am crazy.
> 
> more coming in next post.


 Ohh I love his new puppy shirt.  So cute.  I hope he has a wonderful birthday!!!


----------



## MouseTriper

sohappy said:


> Last post- the disney on ice outfits that will be reused for our trip in September.  Two outfits down, 40 more to go!!!  I am going to try 2 or 3 outfits per day for 8 days for 2 kids- gotta get busy!!!  I don't know if these will still fit then.  They seem like they might be too short by then.  UGH.  I have yellow buttons that I will add hopefully tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this pic pretty much sums it all up.



Your boys are so stinkin' cute!!!!   I love the new shirts.....you did a fabulous job.  I LOVE LOVE LOVE the Mickey Mouse ones!!!  I am still scared to try the bowling shirt one...though I want one bad for my DS.  Hahaha...one of these days.



mirandag819 said:


> Yep.... they are addictive. I made my second pair of pants today, this time I tried to add a cuff. I think they came out okay, a little plain, but they went together okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today was DH's first full day in Iraq and the distraction helped. I think I will try the simply sweet next, and hopefully I can start making a few things for our Disney trip in August. I bought a few customs for her, but I would love to make some myself. plus I have the embroidery machine to start playing with.


I think the pants turned out great!!  Can't wait to see what else you make.



billwendy said:


> Hey, is anyone sewing for Aubree - a 4 year old for one of the big gives? I made her this tink round neck and would like to make shorts to match - her measurement around the hips I think says its 29" - do I really make a size 10 in the easyfit pants? or should I just buy a pair of size 7 (like her mom says she is) shorts to match? I made a 6/7 in the round neck....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HELP!!!!!!!!


I love this tink top...so cute!!


----------



## MouseTriper

mrsmiller said:


> I just lost all my multi quotes, I was going for the recordsfor the longest multi quotes post...: and lost each and every one!!!!:
> prayers for all in need , and Beth   I still continue to pray!!
> 
> 
> I love all the outfits posted , I specially love twob4him outfits ,your little girls just melt my heart  Sorry if this is too personal but I love that your princess name is Brooklyn , any special reason? Sorry if I am nosey, but I think is such a COOL name!!!!!
> 
> lovesdumbo: Carol (from fabricsgalore) is just a sweet, sweet person and  I always get refunded for any extra shipping ( something with the calculator?) right away and the packages do not take more and 2 days , I like that if you are looking for some specific  fabric you can email her and she does her best to find it for you!!!!  PS: I do not get compensated to endorse her I just love to share with you all when you find a place that is always reliable..and great fabric selection too!!!!!
> 
> I am working on some outfits for 4 little princesses and this is a "snow white" theme sundress that I made today... I am a little in the fence because when I asked my husband what he thought ...his reply was "Looks like a dress" ...well duhhhhhhh, he is no help at all!!!!!
> do you guys think it says snow white? I just wanted something simple, not to "costume" looking, in other words practical ...my insecurities (if you guys only knew how I drive Crystal insane!!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a little lazy and decided to just cut the top piece without doing a paper pattern (big mistake!!!)after I sew the lining  I thought the front looked a little too low so I decided to add the eyelet to give a little more coverage but now i do not know?!?!...I would hate to redo the top part again but please honest opinions needed should I leave it as is???????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vent!!!
> My kids used to be my pride and joy, they were always honor roll students ...NOT anymore as they do not do their homework and their score dropped because of that , I am tired  as I am constantly telling them : DO YOUR HOMEWORK! so today I spent the morning learning the STANKY LEGG dance, I told them if Monday (I have to see the teachers) I get a complain about homework, I will go to the front of the school and perform for the entire school the dance(they know I will do it!!!) while wearing a t shirt that says : I am Joseph (class ---) an Jonathan's (class----) mom... after few tears  we have an agreement,we will see!!!!!  The stuff you have to do as a parent sometimes!!!!
> 
> 
> sorry about my vent but the only thing I ask of my boys is that they excel in school  nothing else, and lately is a constant battle
> 
> Linnette


Linnette...first off, thank you for the prayers!! I love the new Snow White dress.....and you hand me laughing so hard.  I can just picture you threatening your boys with embarrassment.  You're right, the things parents will do.  Hahahahaha......I am so behind ya, hope it works!!  If not, please have someone videotape your new dance performance!!!  You never know you might win something on "America's Funniest Videos"...hahahaha. 



mom2prettyprincess said:


> Linette, What is the Stanky Leg dance...I going to have to youtube it.<-----------So I youtubed the Stanky Legg dance....And I think if my mom threatened to come to school and do that...I would have my homework done through graduation by the next week......


----------



## MouseTriper

Tinka_Belle said:


> mrsmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to CASE you, but I'm not that good. And you do not drive me crazy. If you drove me crazy than after 4 hours on the phone with you and the call drops I would not call you back to finish the 7 hour phone call and then call you again the next day and talk for 4 hours.  I am seriously gonna have to make you one of my 5 faves.
> 
> 
> 
> WOW....that is a lot of talking...hope you guys have good cell plans!  Hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> That_Australian_Kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys! I thought I would just introduce myself seeming as I lurk so much around here!
> Im Hannah, I live in Sydney, Australia and Im 13. I dont exactly have much skill when it comes to sewing but Im learning [;
> I obviously dont have children to sew for so I just sew costumes for myself, lol.
> Well.. tonight Im going to make a start on this Finding Nemo handbag I promised my self I would start 5 months ago...  So Ill talk to you all later [;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WELCOME!!!!!  I can't wait to see everything you sew.  I just have to say that I wish I was in Sydney, Australia right now.  I was lucky enough to travel there once and I fell in LOVE with it there.  Such a gorgeous place!!!
> 
> 
> 
> minnie2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally something to share!
> Here is a hat I made for Nikki.  I also made one for her BFF's bday coming up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one for her BFF I ay teach myself to shirr today and add a small row of stitching to the back it seems HUGE!  Nikki's is big but not crazy big.  For her BFF I added a panel since like her mom said she has a big head.  When she tried Nikki's on it fit but wasn't as full as I wanted it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awwww, I LOVE these hats....may I ask which pattern you used?  I need to try and make some hats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## MouseTriper

sweetstitches said:


> He's out of surgery and HOME.
> 
> I didn't get a lot of information, but even though the surgeon has been telling him for months that his hernia was back, when they went it, it didn't appear to be the case.  They did tack the mesh back down some more, but they think his pain is caused because a muscle in his abdomen stretched out so much from being so overweight.  He was told that he will have to wear some kind of "binding" for the rest of his life, and has to go through pain management to get off the meds he's been on for pain--but that he will be in pain from it for the rest of his life???  Some of this doesn't make sense to me.  He's in an HMO, so he's limited as to his doctor choices.


Awww I am glad her is out of surgery safely and back at home. 



tricia said:


> That is great.  I hope things are progressing positively.


 Thank you so much!!!



Jennia said:


> Double posting, but didn't want my news to get lost in my giganto multi-quote! We got a new car yesterday-a 2003 Subaru Outback, LL Bean edition that has all the fun but superfluous fancy stuff (like heated seats). Considering  the car I'd been using had no cup holders, radio, or AC, this is going to feel like living it up in comparison, lol!


 Yeah on the new car!!!



pixeegrl said:


> Well ladies, I finally took the plunge and ordered the pattern. All in all it wasn't to bad...I followed Trillium's sew along...not sure if I could have done it without her! I would change somethings but since I don't know exactly how lol I will leave them be. I wanted a brown ruffle on bottom of the underdress but ran out of fabric and the fabric store I bought it from is 2 hours away. I will probably add some sort of ribbon trim instead. Hope you like it. As soon as the little princess gets it (I will see her in a month) I will post pics of her in it. Until then...thanks for all your inspiration!!!!


 I think this turned out adorable!!  I love it.  I love the colors you used in it.



Jenjulia said:


> I wish I had as much ambition as all of you! The dresses, shirts, skirts, shorts, pants, purses, hats...it is so much fun to see all of your creations.
> 
> A couple months back I had some questions about machine applique and Heather Sue helped me out a bit with answering my questions.
> I haven't appliqued anything I'm ready to share yet, but I finished a twirl skirt last night and a nightgown yesterday afternoon.
> I'm a little embarrassed because I started the twirl skirt last February.
> 
> I used a pattern from YCMT.com but I wanted it more twirly than the picture.After gathering it together last night and trying to attach
> it to the waistband, I realized that the pattern was right and I was wrong.  There are fourty strips attached to that little waistband. Next time I will follow the pattern closer and do the 32 strips they recommend.
> 
> We are going to WDW a couple weeks before Christmas and my goal is to make little J outfits for everyday we are there.
> The big question is will I finish any of them?
> 
> Hope you don't mind me sharing little J in her twirl skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and here is little J trying to hug the nightgown I made for her...she didn't want to give it up for a picture )


Oh your little one sure is a cutie.  I love the outfit, it turned out adorable.



ireland_nicole said:


> I finished my first (and second and third) dress!  Wow, I'm so excited; I know they're not that good, but my DD loves them, and I've definitely caught the bug (now to learn how to do zippers, and use the applique function...)  I'm posting pics, but will probably get them wrong, so please tell me if there's something I need to do different.  And I did the tags tutorial thing, but can't find the existing tags to add to my pics?
> Anyway, here they are:
> First, a minnie dot wrap dress; it has a hidden tab w/ butons under the front, and ties in the back.  I made it with a simplicity pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the side, it shows some of the front and back detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the front
> 
> Here's the second dress; I actually made 3 of these from the mock smock fabric; ariel, Tink and the princesses.  I used different trims to give a little zing.  I'll post the other two if you want to see them to see the different necklines for the straps and trims I used.  But DD won't let me take any more pics today LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if anyone is looking at the fabric, this is how long it is on a kiddo who's 48 inches.  It definitely gets her vote of approval.


Awww she sure does look like she loves them. You did a great job.



revrob said:


> Hey ladies & Tom!  You guys have been chatty today!  I've been away at the funeral of a colleague that I posted about last week.  I'm finally home, and exhausted.  I'm sorry if I've missed all kinds of stuff going on today, but I don't have the energy right now to read every single word - I've had to skim the last several pages.  If for some reason I've missed something meant specifically for me, could someone PM me?  Thanks!
> 
> I did notice quite a few cute things posted and loved them all!


Sorry again about your friend. I hope you are doing alright, considering.



WyomingMom said:


> I just wrote out a long post and it said it went to the moderator's for approval.  This has happened twice, is it because I put in too many pics? I'm not counting on it ever showing up.  Oh well....
> 
> I'm way too lazy to go back and post all those pics right now but here's one I have to share.  It's nothing to do with sewing, I just thought it was cute.  Connor can't stand to be parted from his blanket, not even long enough to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wash it.  He stood guard by the washer almost the entire time, lol!


Awwww how sweet is he!!!!



mrsmiller said:


> PS what is Kangaroo fabric...please tell me it does not come from the little roo itself
> 
> 
> Linnette


This had me laughing out loud Linnette, 



billwendy said:


> Here are a few pictures of Hannah and Elizabeth wearing the LaVida and the Linette Feliz - thank you Linette!! You are such a special person!!


 OH MY GOODNESS how ADORABLE!!!  The kids and the outfits!!  I LOVE THEM.



NaeNae said:


> OT.....Could you all please pray for my brother.  He should find out tomorrow if he still has a job or not.  He has been at his job for almost 33 years (July).  He'll be 55 in June and would be eligible for some retirement but if they let him go this week then I'm not sure what will happen.  I pray that he keeps his job, but if not then I pray that he will get some kind of retirement  package.  TIA


Oh wow, I will say a prayer for your brother.  I really hope he does not lose his job.  Scary times for sure!


----------



## PrincessKell

She is all grins and no teeth!! hehehe Georgia lost her other top tooth today at school! She was so darn excited.  She actually pulled this one out. She was so happy she didn't swallow it this time.


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

So many great things posted lately! I am the WORST multi-quoter around. Just know that all prayers are noted!





PrincessKell said:


> She is all grins and no teeth!! hehehe Georgia lost her other top tooth today at school! She was so darn excited. She actually pulled this one out. She was so happy she didn't swallow it this time.


OH MY GOODNESS! How cute is she! Leighanna lost one tooth, and then it grew in and forced the other out. I wish she lost both of them together, the pictures are priceless!

Thanks for the comments on Leighanna's picture. I wasn't sure if I should be mad at her, or laugh when I saw her picture. I decided to laugh, and wrote a check out for the whole package!
That is her beloved puppy "Pink Spots". It looks like a pig in the photo at first glance, but it is a puppy.
She is so original with naming her stuffies. "Brownie", "Blackie", "Stripey", .....etc. You get the idea! I told her she should be glad we didn't name her that way, or her name would be "Wrinkly"! 

I have seen it mentioned here a couple of times, but I thought I would mention it again. My give away is tomorrow! Lots of great comments so far on my Blog. Thank you all!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

I just found out that Roseanna's class is going to see jungle book---a theater production at york college in 2 weeks.  I need to start coming up with custom ideas.  I hope she doesn't have to wear her school shirt that day.  Maybe I need to come up with a shirk just in case and then make a top so she wear it on our trip in september too.


----------



## Haganfam5

billwendy said:


> I think my suits might be last years model??? or maybe an early model? I got them from the gymboree - I got a 3 for hannah (who is a 2T/3T and an 8 for Elizabeth who is usually a 6x (51 lbs).....what do you think? AHHHHH - I already think I have to take the 5T swim suit I got for Tim back - it was the Tigger super sleuth one from the DIsney store - I looked at the tags today and it says like to 40some pounds, and tim is 50 lbs!!! I really want the kids to have coverage at the beach - it just starts the day off so much better when they dont whine about so much suntan lotion!! lol!! But I also dont want their backsides hanging out or their suit to fall down in the waves (we are at the beach most summer weekends)...thoughts???
> 
> Went to the Croc outlet today -got some cute stuff - but I really need to find black minnie janes for hannah in an 8/9 I think - I got her a 10/11 - cause thats what they had, but Im afraid they will be too big for her - she is a 9/10 of course - inbetween both sizes!!!!!! Anyone know how these run???



My son is about 54 pounds and he wears a 6/7 so that's probably what he would need. I think the rash guards are a great idea. My son has very sensitive skin so it is going to be so nice to just put the swim suit on him instead of tons of irritating sun block on his back and shoulders. I bought one for my him from Land's End online. They have been having some great sales and you can seach google.com for extra discount codes and free shipping. The girls sizes sound right on so hopefully you won't have a problem with those.

As far as the Crocs, I think you bought the right size! They run a size small so you should be correct. For example my d8 is a 2/3 shoe and she needed the 3/5 Crocs. Julia is a 8/9 shoe and she needed the 10/11 (they fit perfectly) and my son is a 13 shoe and he needed the 1/3 croc.  Sounds like you are going to be fine!


----------



## Twins+2more

something is wrong with my ticker!  I don't see it.  Anyone know how to fix it?

_ have to go get a filling today _


----------



## disneylovinfamily

Twins+2more said:


> something is wrong with my ticker!  I don't see it.  Anyone know how to fix it?
> 
> _ have to go get a filling today _



my ticker is messed up too---maybe the site is having problems!


----------



## minnie2

I am missing some quotes!  UGH!  
 That yellow ad brown dress SO cute!  Same with the Ariel and minnie dot one!  I know there where others sorry if I missed you!


Eyore4Ever149 said:


> How you want the back to look may affect how you put the front piece on.
> She is only charging $16.99 for a size 3 dress if I read her listing correctly- thats a steal!


All of her prices seem SO cheap!  I am not sure how she can do it for that price????


WyomingMom said:


> I just wrote out a long post and it said it went to the moderator's for approval.  This has happened twice, is it because I put in too many pics? I'm not counting on it ever showing up.  Oh well....
> 
> I'm way too lazy to go back and post all those pics right now but here's one I have to share.  It's nothing to do with sewing, I just thought it was cute.  Connor can't stand to be parted from his blanket, not even long enough to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wash it.  He stood guard by the washer almost the entire time, lol!


That is so sweet!  My ds is the same way. when our washer and Dryer was upstairs that is what he would do.  Now that it is in the basement I have to sneak and wash it when he is at school.  He tells me it doesn't feel right after it is washed.  Oh well!  LOL  



billwendy said:


> Thanks to all for your help - here is the finished Tink outfit for Aubree - anyone want to make some bows to match it????? Hair thingies are not my forte' lol!!


So great!  Where did you find that sparkle purple and pink???  That pick would look great with the zebra fabric I have and well so does every one!  LOL


billwendy said:


> Here are a few pictures of Hannah and Elizabeth wearing the LaVida and the Linette Feliz - thank you Linette!! You are such a special person!!


The girls are so CTUE!  Linnette did a stunning job as usual!  



NaeNae said:


> OT.....Could you all please pray for my brother.  He should find out tomorrow if he still has a job or not.  He has been at his job for almost 33 years (July).  He'll be 55 in June and would be eligible for some retirement but if they let him go this week then I'm not sure what will happen.  I pray that he keeps his job, but if not then I pray that he will get some kind of retirement  package.  TIA


Of course!!!!



MouseTriper said:


> Awwww, I LOVE these hats....may I ask which pattern you used?  I need to try and make some hats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks I used this one http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/clothing-creation/How-to-Make-a-Newsboy-and-Cloche-Hat.htm
 It is fairly easy the sizing is off but other then that very simple!  My mom keep saying it is her Hannah Montana hat so I guess it is a good tween hat.  I was afraid it would be too babyish....
 I think I need to make a really little girly one for my niece



PrincessKell said:


> She is all grins and no teeth!! hehehe Georgia lost her other top tooth today at school! She was so darn excited.  She actually pulled this one out. She was so happy she didn't swallow it this time.


Love the toothless mile!  Kyle still hasn't lost one!  he swears 4 are loose but I am not feeling it!  



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> So many great things posted lately! I am the WORST multi-quoter around. Just know that all prayers are noted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH MY GOODNESS! How cute is she! Leighanna lost one tooth, and then it grew in and forced the other out. I wish she lost both of them together, the pictures are priceless!
> 
> Thanks for the comments on Leighanna's picture. I wasn't sure if I should be mad at her, or laugh when I saw her picture. I decided to laugh, and wrote a check out for the whole package!
> That is her beloved puppy "Pink Spots". It looks like a pig in the photo at first glance, but it is a puppy.
> She is so original with naming her stuffies. "Brownie", "Blackie", "Stripey", .....etc. You get the idea! I told her she should be glad we didn't name her that way, or her name would be "Wrinkly"!
> 
> I have seen it mentioned here a couple of times, but I thought I would mention it again. My give away is tomorrow! Lots of great comments so far on my Blog. Thank you all!


Leighanna names things like Kyle!  He has Blankie and yellowie etc!  If they had kids it would probably be baby ( oh wait Kyle has a monkey named that!) maybe girly or boyie!  

 I would love to enter your contest because your stuff is GREAT but it wouldn't let me register!  So I will continue to enjoy all the great stuff you make from a far...


----------



## carrie6466

Twins+2more said:


> something is wrong with my ticker!  I don't see it.  Anyone know how to fix it?
> 
> _ have to go get a filling today _



Sorry about the filling  I have to go for one on Thursday.

I had to get a new ticker, the mickeypath ones seem to have stopped working.  You can't even get on their website.



I have to say I'm loving the new stuff everyone's been posting lately.  I was away for the weekend and am just catching up.  There is way too much great stuff to even try to do a multiquote


----------



## revrob

I guess I need to figure out a new ticker then.


----------



## sweetstitches

ireland_nicole said:


> I finished my first (and second and third) dress!  Wow, I'm so excited; I know they're not that good, but my DD loves them, and I've definitely caught the bug (now to learn how to do zippers, and use the applique function...)  I'm posting pics, but will probably get them wrong, so please tell me if there's something I need to do different.  And I did the tags tutorial thing, but can't find the existing tags to add to my pics?
> Anyway, here they are:
> First, a minnie dot wrap dress; it has a hidden tab w/ butons under the front, and ties in the back.  I made it with a simplicity pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the side, it shows some of the front and back detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the front
> 
> Here's the second dress; I actually made 3 of these from the mock smock fabric; ariel, Tink and the princesses.  I used different trims to give a little zing.  I'll post the other two if you want to see them to see the different necklines for the straps and trims I used.  But DD won't let me take any more pics today LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if anyone is looking at the fabric, this is how long it is on a kiddo who's 48 inches.  It definitely gets her vote of approval.




Those turned out great!  They definitely do not look like a first attempt--esp. with those trims.  Great job!




billwendy said:


> Here are a few pictures of Hannah and Elizabeth wearing the LaVida and the Linette Feliz - thank you Linette!! You are such a special person!!




They're all beautiful!




NaeNae said:


> OT.....Could you all please pray for my brother.  He should find out tomorrow if he still has a job or not.  He has been at his job for almost 33 years (July).  He'll be 55 in June and would be eligible for some retirement but if they let him go this week then I'm not sure what will happen.  I pray that he keeps his job, but if not then I pray that he will get some kind of retirement  package.  TIA




praying





PrincessKell said:


> She is all grins and no teeth!! hehehe Georgia lost her other top tooth today at school! She was so darn excited.  She actually pulled this one out. She was so happy she didn't swallow it this time.



Love the toothless grin.  That girl is so darn cute!



I lost some quotes, but thanks for all the prayers for my brother!  I really do appreciate them.


----------



## sahm1000

billwendy said:


> Thanks to all for your help - here is the finished Tink outfit for Aubree - anyone want to make some bows to match it????? Hair thingies are not my forte' lol!!




I'm sure she is going to love it Wendy!  It's adorable!



billwendy said:


> Here are a few pictures of Hannah and Elizabeth wearing the LaVida and the Linette Feliz - thank you Linette!! You are such a special person!!




Those are so cute!  I'm confused though......who should I be telling what a great job they did on them?  You or Linnette?  They really are beautiful!



NaeNae said:


> OT.....Could you all please pray for my brother.  He should find out tomorrow if he still has a job or not.  He has been at his job for almost 33 years (July).  He'll be 55 in June and would be eligible for some retirement but if they let him go this week then I'm not sure what will happen.  I pray that he keeps his job, but if not then I pray that he will get some kind of retirement  package.  TIA




Oh, I'm so sorry about that.  Times are so bad right now.  I will be praying for him.



teresajoy said:


> Yep, a truly ASTONISHING discovery!!!
> 
> SOOO many gorgeou things posted in the last few days!!!! If it weren't so late I'd comment, but I'm exhausted!!! Just so you know I was oohing and ahhing all over the place!!! I always feel so bad when I don't comment individually though!
> 
> And, prayers going out to all that need them.
> 
> Ok, I'm off to bed!



Seriously, don't you wonder who decides to do a study like that?  And I always wonder how much grant money they received to do something so worthless.  It actually really annoys me to think that $ is being wasted on stuff like that.




PrincessKell said:


> She is all grins and no teeth!! hehehe Georgia lost her other top tooth today at school! She was so darn excited.  She actually pulled this one out. She was so happy she didn't swallow it this time.




Look how cute she is!  Glad the tooth fairy will have a tooth this time!  



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> So many great things posted lately! I am the WORST multi-quoter around. Just know that all prayers are noted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH MY GOODNESS! How cute is she! Leighanna lost one tooth, and then it grew in and forced the other out. I wish she lost both of them together, the pictures are priceless!
> 
> Thanks for the comments on Leighanna's picture. I wasn't sure if I should be mad at her, or laugh when I saw her picture. I decided to laugh, and wrote a check out for the whole package!
> That is her beloved puppy "Pink Spots". It looks like a pig in the photo at first glance, but it is a puppy.
> She is so original with naming her stuffies. "Brownie", "Blackie", "Stripey", .....etc. You get the idea! I told her she should be glad we didn't name her that way, or her name would be "Wrinkly"!
> 
> I have seen it mentioned here a couple of times, but I thought I would mention it again. My give away is tomorrow! Lots of great comments so far on my Blog. Thank you all!




Wrinkly!  Poor Leighanna!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

WyomingMom said:


> wash it.  He stood guard by the washer almost the entire time, lol!


That is really very sweet!  Love the front load washer.



billwendy said:


> T





billwendy said:


> Here are a few pictures of Hannah and Elizabeth wearing the LaVida and the Linette Feliz - thank you Linette!! You are such a special person!!


Wendy the dress is lovely and we just love the pink floral pattern.  I am trying to find red or pink for me and blue for the boys, same pattern different colours.  Wow, a Feliz, you are really talented.  



NaeNae said:


> OT.....Could you all please pray for my brother.  He should find out tomorrow if he still has a job or not.  He has been at his job for almost 33 years (July).  He'll be 55 in June and would be eligible for some retirement but if they let him go this week then I'm not sure what will happen.  I pray that he keeps his job, but if not then I pray that he will get some kind of retirement  package.  TIA


NaeNae, prayers for him keeping his job or a good package.  God's grace in this difficult situation.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

PrincessKell said:


> She is all grins and no teeth!! hehehe Georgia lost her other top tooth today at school! She was so darn excited.  She actually pulled this one out. She was so happy she didn't swallow it this time.



she is adorable.  I love that she lost a tooth.  Was she ok with it?  Don't forget the tooth fairy this evening.


----------



## Stephres

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Thanks for the comments on Leighanna's picture. I wasn't sure if I should be mad at her, or laugh when I saw her picture. I decided to laugh, and wrote a check out for the whole package!
> That is her beloved puppy "Pink Spots". It looks like a pig in the photo at first glance, but it is a puppy.
> She is so original with naming her stuffies. "Brownie", "Blackie", "Stripey", .....etc. You get the idea! I told her she should be glad we didn't name her that way, or her name would be "Wrinkly"!



 Megan does the same thing, she has been branching out from the colors though. She has a bunny named hoppy and a turtle named slowy. Her name at birth would have been BigHead.

Prayers are going out to those who need them.


----------



## minnie2

Stephres said:


> Megan does the same thing, she has been branching out from the colors though. She has a bunny named hoppy and a turtle named slowy. Her name at birth would have been BigHead.
> 
> Prayers are going out to those who need them.


LOL  At least that is better then what we actually called Nikki!  When she was or she had the Cone head.  So my mom and I kept joking we should play ring toss with her like the old SNL cone heads.  Well a nurse walked in when we where cracking jokes and laughing about it well that nurse did NOT find it as funny as we did!  To this day my mom says she is stil amazed that nurse didn't report us!  NOT THAT we did it!!!!!


----------



## MouseTriper

PrincessKell said:


> She is all grins and no teeth!! hehehe Georgia lost her other top tooth today at school! She was so darn excited.  She actually pulled this one out. She was so happy she didn't swallow it this time.


She is so adorable.  I love her little toothless smile!!!


----------



## MouseTriper

minnie2 said:


> Thanks I used this one http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/clothing-creation/How-to-Make-a-Newsboy-and-Cloche-Hat.htm
> It is fairly easy the sizing is off but other then that very simple!  My mom keep saying it is her Hannah Montana hat so I guess it is a good tween hat.  I was afraid it would be too babyish....
> I think I need to make a really little girly one for my niece.


Thank you!!  Is the sizing too small or too big?  I really like the one you made for Nikki, my DD would love it.  Can''t wait to see the one you make for your little niece.


----------



## TBGOES2DISNEY

revrob said:


> My brain is a little mushy right now, but let me see if I can explain this.  On page 10 - you start with the fabric RIGHT SIDE DOWN with the selvage edges on the left and right side.  You're going to fold over a section from the right side that is just slightly wider than the pattern piece that you are going to cut.  When you fold this piece over, you will see the RIGHT SIDE on the top on the right side where you just folded it over.  Since you won't fold it over all the way over to the selvage edge, you won't see the right side except in the area that you folded over. (did that make sense?)  So the area where you see light is the area that is unfolded, and the area that you see dark is the folded area.  You're going to pin your pattern to the folded area and cut on the fold.  Do the same with the lining fabric.  Hope that helps.



Thanks for your help!  I think I overcomplicate things sometimes.  I was able to get all of my pieces cut out after the my girls were in bed.


----------



## disneymommieof2

Prayers needed please
My Grandfather in law went into the hospital last night. He may need surgery but if he has surgery he could die. He has a bad heart and is on many many meds. So they are doing other treatments to try and avoid surgery. They live in AZ so we don't get to see them much. Please keep him in your prayers. 
Thanks


----------



## sweetstitches

disneymommieof2 said:


> Prayers needed please
> My Grandfather in law went into the hospital last night. He may need surgery but if he has surgery he could die. He has a bad heart and is on many many meds. So they are doing other treatments to try and avoid surgery. They live in AZ so we don't get to see them much. Please keep him in your prayers.
> Thanks



Praying for him


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Hello Everyone!!

Tom- Wrinkly! You are too funny!

Wendy- love the dresses!

Linnette- how sweet of you to mail fabric for her, you have a heart of gold

Who else on our thread is into making cloth diapers? If you are, please PM me.

Last night I feel like I won the worst Mommy award. I am sleeping on the couch because it's too painful to sleep in bed. Megan WOULD NOT go to sleep, it was like someone fed her sugar. She kept waking up and crying every hour or so. Finally at around 12:45 she woke crying again, I went in to see what the matter was, normally its something she needs- like a diaper change, etc. But no, she is upset the bandaid (which she didnt need) she had on her knee fell off, and then the blankets weren't quite right. There was no pleasing her. The past few days DH has been revving her up for her birthday and her BIG PRESENT. I told her she needed to settle down, stop crying and go to sleep, or no present tomorrow. She sucked it up and sniffled and I thought that would be the end. I went back to the couch, she started crying again. i ignored her.
Finally DH gets up and goes in and she tells him, thru her sniffles..."I want to have a present tomorrow" He takes her to bed with him. At 1 am we all manage to go to sleep.

Today Megan is 3 years old!


I can't believe she is 3!
I plan to make tie dye cupcakes (sans frosting) for her today. I dont have "gel" but I have the regular food coloring and yellow cake mix, hope it works.
I made her a "Happy Birthday" pillowcase yesterday that came out cute.


----------



## my*2*angels

Are there any cake bakers/decorators on this thread?  Sydni will be turning six soon and I need to make her cake!!!!  I made Rylie's on her birthday, but that was fairly easy!  Sydni wants to have a Hannah Montana party and I thought it would be cute to make a guitar cake!  Also, I don't know how to decorate it without using fondant, but I can't stand the way fondant taste!  Does anyone have any good recipes for cakes or know what I can use for icing?  I really can't afford to pay 40-50 dollars for someone to make it, so any help would really be appreciated!  I am hoping I can practice enough before then to actually make the cake look good!


----------



## Adi12982

The LaVida and Linnette Feliz are amazing!!  They are gorgeous. . . when I have a little girl I will be begging for those patterns Linnette!!


----------



## Adi12982

my*2*angels said:


> Are there any cake bakers/decorators on this thread?  Sydni will be turning six soon and I need to make her cake!!!!  I made Rylie's on her birthday, but that was fairly easy!  Sydni wants to have a Hannah Montana party and I thought it would be cute to make a guitar cake!  Also, I don't know how to decorate it without using fondant, but I can't stand the way fondant taste!  Does anyone have any good recipes for cakes or know what I can use for icing?  I really can't afford to pay 40-50 dollars for someone to make it, so any help would really be appreciated!  I am hoping I can practice enough before then to actually make the cake look good!



Marshmallow Fondant is suppoed to taste better.  Here's a good link for it: http://whatscookingamerica.net/PegW/Fondant.htm

Plus if you frost under it, you can remove the fondant for eating (or people can at their discretion).


----------



## minnie2

MouseTriper said:


> Thank you!!  Is the sizing too small or too big?  I really like the one you made for Nikki, my DD would love it.  Can''t wait to see the one you make for your little niece.



It is just odd sizing I can't explain it.   No clue what material or what I will do for my nieces hat.  I am hoping I will know it when I see it!


----------



## disneymommieof2

I need your help!!
Does anyone know where I can get buttonhole elastic without buying a huge roll? I need about 20 inches. Does anyone have some they want to sell? 
Thanks




my*2*angels said:


> Are there any cake bakers/decorators on this thread?  Sydni will be turning six soon and I need to make her cake!!!!  I made Rylie's on her birthday, but that was fairly easy!  Sydni wants to have a Hannah Montana party and I thought it would be cute to make a guitar cake!  Also, I don't know how to decorate it without using fondant, but I can't stand the way fondant taste!  Does anyone have any good recipes for cakes or know what I can use for icing?  I really can't afford to pay 40-50 dollars for someone to make it, so any help would really be appreciated!  I am hoping I can practice enough before then to actually make the cake look good!



Do you have a cake shop near by. You could rent a guitar shaped pan.



Adi: I love your crafty button! That is SO hilarious!!!!!


----------



## Stephres

Well, I actually completed some projects so I am feeling good. Last week was a hectic week and I felt like I got nothing done.

Here is the dress with sleeves, it was so easy! I was kind of putting off the sleeves but they really were easy. It reminded me of the bowling shirt pattern. Lots of steps but each step is simple. 






I copied Jeanne and made a sash but for the life of me I cannot figure out how to tie it! I have looked at Carla's instructions 20 times and still can't do it!

I made it with snaps this time because the Hello Kitty sewing machine does not make the best buttonholes. If you do use snaps, you'll want to use your zipper foot when encasing them, I learned the hard way that if you don't you'll get a wavy line.

Also, I broke a needle topstitching so I would recommend a denim needle when you are going through so many layers. I can't wait until Megan tries it on!

With the leftover scraps I made a wristlet and tote bag for the silent auction Friday. If I have time I would like to make some hippie jeans too, but I still have a lot of PTA errands to run (plus I don't remember the last time I did laundry, lol):






I like the patchwork tote bag someone posted so I copied (plus I didn't have enough pink fabric). I thought I would be clever and do the squares on the diagonal. What a PITA that was! If I never see another square again it will be fine with me!

I am wondering it is will appeal to a kid who is not into quilts and stuff. Sometimes I make things and think it is cool but wonder if non-sewing people will feel the same?


----------



## Adi12982

disneymommieof2 said:


> Adi: I love your crafty button! That is SO hilarious!!!!!




LOL - I found it over on the Moms to Be thread, and thought it would fit in well over here, lol!


----------



## Tracie

Stephres said:


> Well, I actually completed some projects so I am feeling good. Last week was a hectic week and I felt like I got nothing done.
> 
> Here is the dress with sleeves, it was so easy! I was kind of putting off the sleeves but they really were easy. It reminded me of the bowling shirt pattern. Lots of steps but each step is simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I copied Jeanne and made a sash but for the life of me I cannot figure out how to tie it! I have looked at Carla's instructions 20 times and still can't do it!
> 
> I made it with snaps this time because the Hello Kitty sewing machine does not make the best buttonholes. If you do use snaps, you'll want to use your zipper foot when encasing them, I learned the hard way that if you don't you'll get a wavy line.
> 
> Also, I broke a needle topstitching so I would recommend a denim needle when you are going through so many layers. I can't wait until Megan tries it on!
> 
> With the leftover scraps I made a wristlet and tote bag for the silent auction Friday. If I have time I would like to make some hippie jeans too, but I still have a lot of PTA errands to run (plus I don't remember the last time I did laundry, lol):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the patchwork tote bag someone posted so I copied (plus I didn't have enough pink fabric). I thought I would be clever and do the squares on the diagonal. What a PITA that was! If I never see another square again it will be fine with me!
> 
> I am wondering it is will appeal to a kid who is not into quilts and stuff. Sometimes I make things and think it is cool but wonder if non-sewing people will feel the same?



I love the bag!  I'm not a kid, but I would buy it!

You all know I don't sew, so I lurk (everyday)  I made a new design for someone on my creative design thread.  I was pretty proud I learned how to download some new brushes (well my son showed me)  and make a new type effect.






Love everything that has been posted the last 20 pages or so!  And praying for all who need it!

Tracie


----------



## TBGOES2DISNEY

my*2*angels said:


> Are there any cake bakers/decorators on this thread?  Sydni will be turning six soon and I need to make her cake!!!!  I made Rylie's on her birthday, but that was fairly easy!  Sydni wants to have a Hannah Montana party and I thought it would be cute to make a guitar cake!  Also, I don't know how to decorate it without using fondant, but I can't stand the way fondant taste!  Does anyone have any good recipes for cakes or know what I can use for icing?  I really can't afford to pay 40-50 dollars for someone to make it, so any help would really be appreciated!  I am hoping I can practice enough before then to actually make the cake look good!



If you find a guitar cake, just get a regular tip for lines and a star tip and some bags and practice a little.  Stars are the easiest of the cake tips to use.  You could practice with cans of Wilton frosting, but that can get pricey.  You can easily make frosting with powdered sugar though.  (Making cakes with fondant really is a lot less time consuming and the results are often better if you haven't had much practice.)

If you can't find a guitar pan, you could try arranging cupcakes into a guitar shape.  Lots of bakeries are doing this now instead of using specialty pans.  I would google Hannah Montana or guitar cakes.  I'm sure there must be something out there.

Love to see it when you finish!


----------



## NaeNae

disneymommieof2 said:


> Prayers needed please
> My Grandfather in law went into the hospital last night. He may need surgery but if he has surgery he could die. He has a bad heart and is on many many meds. So they are doing other treatments to try and avoid surgery. They live in AZ so we don't get to see them much. Please keep him in your prayers.
> Thanks



Prayers said.


----------



## phins_jazy

my*2*angels said:


> Are there any cake bakers/decorators on this thread?  Sydni will be turning six soon and I need to make her cake!!!!  I made Rylie's on her birthday, but that was fairly easy!  Sydni wants to have a Hannah Montana party and I thought it would be cute to make a guitar cake!  Also, I don't know how to decorate it without using fondant, but I can't stand the way fondant taste!  Does anyone have any good recipes for cakes or know what I can use for icing?  I really can't afford to pay 40-50 dollars for someone to make it, so any help would really be appreciated!  I am hoping I can practice enough before then to actually make the cake look good!




Try this 
http://www.parents.com/fun/birthdays/themes/birthday-party-music-mania/

It uses a regular cake pan and you just cut it to shape.  Use regular frosting and decorate it with candy.  I think it would be cute.


----------



## sweetstitches

Stephres said:


> Well, I actually completed some projects so I am feeling good. Last week was a hectic week and I felt like I got nothing done.
> 
> Here is the dress with sleeves, it was so easy! I was kind of putting off the sleeves but they really were easy. It reminded me of the bowling shirt pattern. Lots of steps but each step is simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I copied Jeanne and made a sash but for the life of me I cannot figure out how to tie it! I have looked at Carla's instructions 20 times and still can't do it!
> 
> I made it with snaps this time because the Hello Kitty sewing machine does not make the best buttonholes. If you do use snaps, you'll want to use your zipper foot when encasing them, I learned the hard way that if you don't you'll get a wavy line.
> 
> Also, I broke a needle topstitching so I would recommend a denim needle when you are going through so many layers. I can't wait until Megan tries it on!
> 
> With the leftover scraps I made a wristlet and tote bag for the silent auction Friday. If I have time I would like to make some hippie jeans too, but I still have a lot of PTA errands to run (plus I don't remember the last time I did laundry, lol):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the patchwork tote bag someone posted so I copied (plus I didn't have enough pink fabric). I thought I would be clever and do the squares on the diagonal. What a PITA that was! If I never see another square again it will be fine with me!
> 
> I am wondering it is will appeal to a kid who is not into quilts and stuff. Sometimes I make things and think it is cool but wonder if non-sewing people will feel the same?



The dress is very pretty and springy, but I LOVE the bag.  Having the squares on point really jazzes it up.



Tracie said:


> I love the bag!  I'm not a kid, but I would buy it!
> 
> You all know I don't sew, so I lurk (everyday)  I made a new design for someone on my creative design thread.  I was pretty proud I learned how to download some new brushes (well my son showed me)  and make a new type effect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love everything that has been posted the last 20 pages or so!  And praying for all who need it!
> 
> Tracie



That really cute.


About the guitar cake--I second using the star tips.  They really aren't that hard.  Make sure that your frosting isn't too stiff, or your hand will get tired.  I use whatever shape pan I have is closest to the shape I want and ignore the "picture" on it.  (I used an upside down Minnie pan to make an Underdog cake.)  If I don't want to use a Wilton shaped pan, I just use a 9x13 pan.  Either way, I usually just freehand the design.  I am NOT a drawer, and it really isn't that hard.  Icing is forgiving.


April, if you see this, I didn't end up getting a chance to work on photoshop at all this weekend.  DH had a lot of errands, and I couldn't keep an eye on the little ones and by on the basement computer at the same time.  I've been doing a massive decluttering of the basement, and there are still boxes everywhere.  Everytime the boys go downstairs, they start unpacking my boxes.


----------



## abc123mom

my*2*angels said:


> Are there any cake bakers/decorators on this thread?  Sydni will be turning six soon and I need to make her cake!!!!  I made Rylie's on her birthday, but that was fairly easy!  Sydni wants to have a Hannah Montana party and I thought it would be cute to make a guitar cake!  Also, I don't know how to decorate it without using fondant, but I can't stand the way fondant taste!  Does anyone have any good recipes for cakes or know what I can use for icing?  I really can't afford to pay 40-50 dollars for someone to make it, so any help would really be appreciated!  I am hoping I can practice enough before then to actually make the cake look good!



I've been in lurker mode lately.  But this caught my eye.  I have learned A LOT about cake baking/decorating from cakecentral.com.  There are lots of great photos in the gallery for inspiration, as well as great recipes and tutorials for decorating.  I use their marshmallow fondant recipe a lot and it's very easy to make/work with, plus it tastes yummy...that is IF you like marshmallows.  I've used several of the recipes that basically start with a cake mix and they have all been delicious.


----------



## my*2*angels

THANKS EVERYONE for all of your suggestions on the cake!  I think I have some idea of what I want to do!  Now just ot get time to practice!  Thanks again!

Mindy


----------



## WyomingMom

Such cute stuff has been posted!  I am a total techno-dunce and cannot get the multi-quoting thing down.

Steph, cute dress and bag!  I have to get the precious dress pattern, I think I only have 3 patterns to buy and I will own the entire CarlaC collection!  Did you use a pattern for the bag?  My older girls would love that!

SoHappy- those bowling shirts are great!  When we go to WDW again, I will definitely be making a Disney-themed shirt for Connor.  Your boys are so handsome.

Cathy- I love the epcot outfits!  Your girls looked so happy twirling around in them!

I know I'm leaving out a lot of people out but if I try to go back I will completely lose this post!  

Here are a few more things I've done, most of these were last fall.

Simply sweet dress for the first day of preschool.






Halloween outfits





Back view


----------



## WyomingMom

Here's a few more pics since my posts don't work if I try to do too many at once.

Another simply sweet I made for Alexa's 5th birthday.






Thanksgiving overalls I did for Connor, I didn't make Alexa's outfit.


----------



## WyomingMom

Bored yet, lol?

Here is a Thanksgiving pillowcase dress






And a Thanksgiving/Fall Peasant dress






And here is a bowling shirt I did for my son.  Someone on here had done a cowboy bowling shirt and I thought it was the cutest thing ever!


----------



## tanyaandallie

OK, thought I would post the first 2 things I've made for the trip.  Still have to finish the minnie dot fabric dress tonight.

Pardon the grump girl.  She was not having a good day and did not want to model.  I was not in love with this fabric but thought it turned out cute.







Buzz Lightyear bowling shirt.  The collar was a challenge!!!  But, it turned out ok.  Not perfect but it gets the job done.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

tanyaandallie said:


> OK, thought I would post the first 2 things I've made for the trip.  Still have to finish the minnie dot fabric dress tonight.
> 
> Pardon the grump girl.  She was not having a good day and did not want to model.  I was not in love with this fabric but thought it turned out cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Lightyear bowling shirt.  The collar was a challenge!!!  But, it turned out ok.  Not perfect but it gets the job done.



LOVE THEM!  especially teh buzz shirt!  I have a buzz set on the "table" of ideas for DS for our fall trip.


----------



## Twins+2more

If that is not enough guitar cakes, here is another one.  .....

http://jas.familyfun.go.com/recipefinder/display?id=52126


----------



## minnie2

Stephres said:


> Well, I actually completed some projects so I am feeling good. Last week was a hectic week and I felt like I got nothing done.
> 
> Here is the dress with sleeves, it was so easy! I was kind of putting off the sleeves but they really were easy. It reminded me of the bowling shirt pattern. Lots of steps but each step is simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I copied Jeanne and made a sash but for the life of me I cannot figure out how to tie it! I have looked at Carla's instructions 20 times and still can't do it!
> 
> I made it with snaps this time because the Hello Kitty sewing machine does not make the best buttonholes. If you do use snaps, you'll want to use your zipper foot when encasing them, I learned the hard way that if you don't you'll get a wavy line.
> 
> Also, I broke a needle topstitching so I would recommend a denim needle when you are going through so many layers. I can't wait until Megan tries it on!
> 
> With the leftover scraps I made a wristlet and tote bag for the silent auction Friday. If I have time I would like to make some hippie jeans too, but I still have a lot of PTA errands to run (plus I don't remember the last time I did laundry, lol):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the patchwork tote bag someone posted so I copied (plus I didn't have enough pink fabric). I thought I would be clever and do the squares on the diagonal. What a PITA that was! If I never see another square again it will be fine with me!
> 
> I am wondering it is will appeal to a kid who is not into quilts and stuff. Sometimes I make things and think it is cool but wonder if non-sewing people will feel the same?


The dress is adorable!  I can't wait to see her in it!  The purse how clever!  Love them on an angle.


Tracie said:


> I love the bag!  I'm not a kid, but I would buy it!
> 
> You all know I don't sew, so I lurk (everyday)  I made a new design for someone on my creative design thread.  I was pretty proud I learned how to download some new brushes (well my son showed me)  and make a new type effect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love everything that has been posted the last 20 pages or so!  And praying for all who need it!
> 
> Tracie


so cute!  I love Star wars stuff!



WyomingMom said:


> Such cute stuff has been posted!  I am a total techno-dunce and cannot get the multi-quoting thing down.
> 
> Steph, cute dress and bag!  I have to get the precious dress pattern, I think I only have 3 patterns to buy and I will own the entire CarlaC collection!  Did you use a pattern for the bag?  My older girls would love that!
> 
> SoHappy- those bowling shirts are great!  When we go to WDW again, I will definitely be making a Disney-themed shirt for Connor.  Your boys are so handsome.
> 
> Cathy- I love the epcot outfits!  Your girls looked so happy twirling around in them!
> 
> I know I'm leaving out a lot of people out but if I try to go back I will completely lose this post!
> 
> Here are a few more things I've done, most of these were last fall.
> 
> Simply sweet dress for the first day of preschool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halloween outfits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back view


Everything you ahve posted so far is great!  



tanyaandallie said:


> OK, thought I would post the first 2 things I've made for the trip.  Still have to finish the minnie dot fabric dress tonight.
> 
> Pardon the grump girl.  She was not having a good day and did not want to model.  I was not in love with this fabric but thought it turned out cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Lightyear bowling shirt.  The collar was a challenge!!!  But, it turned out ok.  Not perfect but it gets the job done.


The dress came out super cute!  I haven't gotten that fabric yet but seeing how cute your dress came out I may!

Oh and the bowling shirt really cute!  I made one for our last trip with the same fabric





 Here he is on a certain ride with my cousin and my niece
 Ok I had to post this picture because i found it while looking for the shirt picture!  His monkey is wearing the version I made for my nephew


----------



## jenb1023

Hi all!

I don't post on this thread often since I have not sewed anything yet but I do follow along and help with the Big Give (t-shirts and autograph books).

This post is to those of you who have followed Becca's story - she was a recipient of a Big Give.  Her mom is llurgy on the disboards (Mandy).

Becca is going home on April 29th (after a long hospital stay) and her birthday is April 30th.

I pm'd Mandy and asked Heather and Teresa to see if it would be okay to organize a card shower for Becca. 

Mandy said Becca would love it and that she actually reads every card she receives and not just who it is from.

I knew I wanted to send her a card and I thought that maybe some of Becca's other DIS friends would want to send one too which is why I am posting.

So, if you would like to mail Becca either a welcome home card or a birthday card, please pm me and I will send you the address.

I plan to post this on a few threads to reach as many as Becca's DIS friends as possible (so ignore it if you see it more than once).

Thanks! 
Jen


----------



## MinnieVanMom

sweetstitches said:


> April, if you see this, I didn't end up getting a chance to work on photoshop at all this weekend.  DH had a lot of errands, and I couldn't keep an eye on the little ones and by on the basement computer at the same time.  I've been doing a massive decluttering of the basement, and there are still boxes everywhere.  Everytime the boys go downstairs, they start unpacking my boxes.



Good luck on the declutter.  I believe everything has it's time and photoshop takes undisturbed time alone.  I know when you are ready you will start.  Just let me know if I can help.

I am planting the vegetable garden and also some flowers this week.  It is suppose to rain/snow this weekend but for now it is lovely outside.  I still haven't finished the dress because I don't understand the lap zipper but it will come to me and then I will do finish the last step on the dress.  I hope it is soon as it is cute and I want to wear it this weekend to the autism conference.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

disneymommieof2 said:


> Prayers needed please
> My Grandfather in law went into the hospital last night. He may need surgery but if he has surgery he could die. He has a bad heart and is on many many meds. So they are doing other treatments to try and avoid surgery. They live in AZ so we don't get to see them much. Please keep him in your prayers.
> Thanks



Lord, hear our prayers.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

disneymommieof2 said:


> Prayers needed please
> My Grandfather in law went into the hospital last night. He may need surgery but if he has surgery he could die. He has a bad heart and is on many many meds. So they are doing other treatments to try and avoid surgery. They live in AZ so we don't get to see them much. Please keep him in your prayers.
> Thanks


Anna I will be praying for your Grandfather in law. Hopefully he will be able to get the treatment that is best for him and the results turn out positively. 

I am also praying for all the loved ones of the others on this thread.


----------



## MouseTriper

disneymommieof2 said:


> Prayers needed please
> My Grandfather in law went into the hospital last night. He may need surgery but if he has surgery he could die. He has a bad heart and is on many many meds. So they are doing other treatments to try and avoid surgery. They live in AZ so we don't get to see them much. Please keep him in your prayers.
> Thanks


Prayers being said for him and for you.  I hope he does not have to have surgery.  



minnie2 said:


> It is just odd sizing I can't explain it.   No clue what material or what I will do for my nieces hat.  I am hoping I will know it when I see it!


LOL...okay, thanks!  



Stephres said:


> Well, I actually completed some projects so I am feeling good. Last week was a hectic week and I felt like I got nothing done.
> 
> Here is the dress with sleeves, it was so easy! I was kind of putting off the sleeves but they really were easy. It reminded me of the bowling shirt pattern. Lots of steps but each step is simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I copied Jeanne and made a sash but for the life of me I cannot figure out how to tie it! I have looked at Carla's instructions 20 times and still can't do it!
> 
> I made it with snaps this time because the Hello Kitty sewing machine does not make the best buttonholes. If you do use snaps, you'll want to use your zipper foot when encasing them, I learned the hard way that if you don't you'll get a wavy line.
> 
> Also, I broke a needle topstitching so I would recommend a denim needle when you are going through so many layers. I can't wait until Megan tries it on!
> 
> With the leftover scraps I made a wristlet and tote bag for the silent auction Friday. If I have time I would like to make some hippie jeans too, but I still have a lot of PTA errands to run (plus I don't remember the last time I did laundry, lol):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the patchwork tote bag someone posted so I copied (plus I didn't have enough pink fabric). I thought I would be clever and do the squares on the diagonal. What a PITA that was! If I never see another square again it will be fine with me!
> 
> I am wondering it is will appeal to a kid who is not into quilts and stuff. Sometimes I make things and think it is cool but wonder if non-sewing people will feel the same?


Hey Steph...that dress is adorable and that bag is too cool. Way to go!!!  You rock!



WyomingMom said:


> Simply sweet dress for the first day of preschool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halloween outfits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back view





WyomingMom said:


> Here's a few more pics since my posts don't work if I try to do too many at once.
> 
> Another simply sweet I made for Alexa's 5th birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanksgiving overalls I did for Connor, I didn't make Alexa's outfit.





WyomingMom said:


> Bored yet, lol?
> 
> Here is a Thanksgiving pillowcase dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Thanksgiving/Fall Peasant dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a bowling shirt I did for my son.  Someone on here had done a cowboy bowling shirt and I thought it was the cutest thing ever!


WOW you have been busy.  I love them all!!!  I really like the Halloween ones!  All of them are so cute though.



tanyaandallie said:


> OK, thought I would post the first 2 things I've made for the trip.  Still have to finish the minnie dot fabric dress tonight.
> 
> Pardon the grump girl.  She was not having a good day and did not want to model.  I was not in love with this fabric but thought it turned out cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Lightyear bowling shirt.  The collar was a challenge!!!  But, it turned out ok.  Not perfect but it gets the job done.


These are both wonderful.   I really love the Buzz, I am working on a Buzz outfit for my son.



minnie2 said:


> The dress is adorable!  I can't wait to see her in it!  The purse how clever!  Love them on an angle.
> so cute!  I love Star wars stuff!
> 
> Everything you ahve posted so far is great!
> 
> The dress came out super cute!  I haven't gotten that fabric yet but seeing how cute your dress came out I may!
> 
> Oh and the bowling shirt really cute!  I made one for our last trip with the same fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is on a certain ride with my cousin and my niece
> Ok I had to post this picture because i found it while looking for the shirt picture!  His monkey is wearing the version I made for my nephew


Awww look at your little guy....he is so cute.  Oh love the shirt too..hahahaha!


jenb1023 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I don't post on this thread often since I have not sewed anything yet but I do follow along and help with the Big Give (t-shirts and autograph books).
> 
> This post is to those of you who have followed Becca's story - she was a recipient of a Big Give.  Her mom is llurgy on the disboards (Mandy).
> 
> Becca is going home on April 29th (after a long hospital stay) and her birthday is April 30th.
> 
> I pm'd Mandy and asked Heather and Teresa to see if it would be okay to organize a card shower for Becca.
> 
> Mandy said Becca would love it and that she actually reads every card she receives and not just who it is from.
> 
> I knew I wanted to send her a card and I thought that maybe some of Becca's other DIS friends would want to send one too which is why I am posting.
> 
> So, if you would like to mail Becca either a welcome home card or a birthday card, please pm me and I will send you the address.
> 
> I plan to post this on a few threads to reach as many as Becca's DIS friends as possible (so ignore it if you see it more than once).
> 
> Thanks!
> Jen


What a wonderful idea!!!


----------



## disneymommieof2

Grandpa update:
They are trying a different treatment now and if it doesn't work they will surgery today. 
Thanks so much for thinking of us!


----------



## mrsmiller

disneymommieof2 said:


> Grandpa update:
> They are trying a different treatment now and if it doesn't work they will surgery today.
> Thanks so much for thinking of us!



praying hard your grandpa will respond to the new treatment and that no surgery will be needed...

I am so sorry my pm box was full , Iwas able to delete some old pms ,sorry!!!!

Linnette


----------



## minnie2

disneymommieof2 said:


> Grandpa update:
> They are trying a different treatment now and if it doesn't work they will surgery today.
> Thanks so much for thinking of us!


thanks for the update continued prayers!


----------



## eeyore3847

tanyaandallie said:


> OK, thought I would post the first 2 things I've made for the trip.  Still have to finish the minnie dot fabric dress tonight.
> 
> Pardon the grump girl.  She was not having a good day and did not want to model.  I was not in love with this fabric but thought it turned out cute.



ok, Ireally like the dress. I am currently working on something with the fabric also... not the cutest fabric but I like the blue trim


----------



## eeyore3847

ok... finally got jojo to model... it was rainy this weekend so no sun for pics!















Lori


----------



## lovesdumbo

billwendy said:


> Here are a few pictures of Hannah and Elizabeth wearing the LaVida and the Linette Feliz - thank you Linette!! You are such a special person!!


WOW!  Beautiful!!!!



NaeNae said:


> OT.....Could you all please pray for my brother.  He should find out tomorrow if he still has a job or not.  He has been at his job for almost 33 years (July).  He'll be 55 in June and would be eligible for some retirement but if they let him go this week then I'm not sure what will happen.  I pray that he keeps his job, but if not then I pray that he will get some kind of retirement  package.  TIA


Prayers for your brother.  How scary!



MouseTriper said:


> All amazing!!!  You have been busy!!


Thanks!



MouseTriper said:


> I am still scared to try the bowling shirt one...though I want one bad for my DS.  Hahaha...one of these days.


You CAN do it!!!!!



PrincessKell said:


> She is all grins and no teeth!! hehehe Georgia lost her other top tooth today at school! She was so darn excited.  She actually pulled this one out. She was so happy she didn't swallow it this time.


Too cute!



disneymommieof2 said:


> Prayers needed please
> My Grandfather in law went into the hospital last night. He may need surgery but if he has surgery he could die. He has a bad heart and is on many many meds. So they are doing other treatments to try and avoid surgery. They live in AZ so we don't get to see them much. Please keep him in your prayers.
> Thanks


Prayers for your grandfather in law.



disneymommieof2 said:


> I need your help!!
> Does anyone know where I can get buttonhole elastic without buying a huge roll? I need about 20 inches. Does anyone have some they want to sell?


I bought mine here:
http://www.homesew.com/ee51.html



Stephres said:


> Well, I actually completed some projects so I am feeling good. Last week was a hectic week and I felt like I got nothing done.
> 
> Here is the dress with sleeves, it was so easy! I was kind of putting off the sleeves but they really were easy. It reminded me of the bowling shirt pattern. Lots of steps but each step is simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I copied Jeanne and made a sash but for the life of me I cannot figure out how to tie it! I have looked at Carla's instructions 20 times and still can't do it!
> 
> I made it with snaps this time because the Hello Kitty sewing machine does not make the best buttonholes. If you do use snaps, you'll want to use your zipper foot when encasing them, I learned the hard way that if you don't you'll get a wavy line.
> 
> Also, I broke a needle topstitching so I would recommend a denim needle when you are going through so many layers. I can't wait until Megan tries it on!
> 
> With the leftover scraps I made a wristlet and tote bag for the silent auction Friday. If I have time I would like to make some hippie jeans too, but I still have a lot of PTA errands to run (plus I don't remember the last time I did laundry, lol):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the patchwork tote bag someone posted so I copied (plus I didn't have enough pink fabric). I thought I would be clever and do the squares on the diagonal. What a PITA that was! If I never see another square again it will be fine with me!
> 
> I am wondering it is will appeal to a kid who is not into quilts and stuff. Sometimes I make things and think it is cool but wonder if non-sewing people will feel the same?


Love the dress and the patchwork bag!



Tracie said:


> You all know I don't sew, so I lurk (everyday)  I made a new design for someone on my creative design thread.  I was pretty proud I learned how to download some new brushes (well my son showed me)  and make a new type effect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love everything that has been posted the last 20 pages or so!  And praying for all who need it!
> 
> Tracie


That is really cute!  



WyomingMom said:


> Halloween outfits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back view


WOW!  Everything you've posted is so cute!



tanyaandallie said:


> Pardon the grump girl.  She was not having a good day and did not want to model.  I was not in love with this fabric but thought it turned out cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Lightyear bowling shirt.  The collar was a challenge!!!  But, it turned out ok.  Not perfect but it gets the job done.


Those came out great!  I love the fabrics on the buzz shirt!


----------



## WyomingMom

Praying for all those in need.  I am a big believer in the power of prayer.

Thanks for the compliments, I was a little hesitant to post pics because I feel like such an amateur compared to all of you wonderful seamstresses.

The Buzz bowling shirt is so cute!  I love the coordinating fabric, perfect choice.  I like the HSM dress also, my daughter would love that!

Love the Nemo dress!


----------



## sheridee32

my*2*angels said:


> Are there any cake bakers/decorators on this thread?  Sydni will be turning six soon and I need to make her cake!!!!  I made Rylie's on her birthday, but that was fairly easy!  Sydni wants to have a Hannah Montana party and I thought it would be cute to make a guitar cake!  Also, I don't know how to decorate it without using fondant, but I can't stand the way fondant taste!  Does anyone have any good recipes for cakes or know what I can use for icing?  I really can't afford to pay 40-50 dollars for someone to make it, so any help would really be appreciated!  I am hoping I can practice enough before then to actually make the cake look good!



have you checked to see if wilton has a guitar pan, if not you could buy a half sheet cake pan and draw off the guitar on the cake and cut it out I think wilton has the decorators icing recipe on their web site you coul probablly find some thing on there site. I don't like the fondent either michaels or hobby lobby gives beginner classes in cake decorating. You could even just do a half sheet and see if walmart or a cake decorating supply place has the hanna montaina decorations for the cake


----------



## twob4him

Stephres said:


> Well, I actually completed some projects so I am feeling good. Last week was a hectic week and I felt like I got nothing done.
> 
> Here is the dress with sleeves, it was so easy! I was kind of putting off the sleeves but they really were easy. It reminded me of the bowling shirt pattern. Lots of steps but each step is simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I copied Jeanne and made a sash but for the life of me I cannot figure out how to tie it! I have looked at Carla's instructions 20 times and still can't do it!
> 
> I made it with snaps this time because the Hello Kitty sewing machine does not make the best buttonholes. If you do use snaps, you'll want to use your zipper foot when encasing them, I learned the hard way that if you don't you'll get a wavy line.
> 
> Also, I broke a needle topstitching so I would recommend a denim needle when you are going through so many layers. I can't wait until Megan tries it on!
> 
> With the leftover scraps I made a wristlet and tote bag for the silent auction Friday. If I have time I would like to make some hippie jeans too, but I still have a lot of PTA errands to run (plus I don't remember the last time I did laundry, lol):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the patchwork tote bag someone posted so I copied (plus I didn't have enough pink fabric). I thought I would be clever and do the squares on the diagonal. What a PITA that was! If I never see another square again it will be fine with me!
> 
> I am wondering it is will appeal to a kid who is not into quilts and stuff. Sometimes I make things and think it is cool but wonder if non-sewing people will feel the same?


Ohh I love your butterfly precious dress!!!!!  Awesome bag and wristlet  I bet it will be a hit



WyomingMom said:


> Such cute stuff has been posted!  I am a total techno-dunce and cannot get the multi-quoting thing down.
> 
> Steph, cute dress and bag!  I have to get the precious dress pattern, I think I only have 3 patterns to buy and I will own the entire CarlaC collection!  Did you use a pattern for the bag?  My older girls would love that!
> 
> SoHappy- those bowling shirts are great!  When we go to WDW again, I will definitely be making a Disney-themed shirt for Connor.  Your boys are so handsome.
> 
> Cathy- I love the epcot outfits!  Your girls looked so happy twirling around in them!
> 
> I know I'm leaving out a lot of people out but if I try to go back I will completely lose this post!
> 
> Here are a few more things I've done, most of these were last fall.
> 
> Simply sweet dress for the first day of preschool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halloween outfits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back view


Cute cute cute~ I love the fabrics and styles!



tanyaandallie said:


> OK, thought I would post the first 2 things I've made for the trip.  Still have to finish the minnie dot fabric dress tonight.
> 
> Pardon the grump girl.  She was not having a good day and did not want to model.  I was not in love with this fabric but thought it turned out cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Lightyear bowling shirt.  The collar was a challenge!!!  But, it turned out ok.  Not perfect but it gets the job done.


Love it!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Hi all!  I really need to catch up!  I am so far behind.  I have been sewing like crazy the past few days...thank you T for letting me CASE you...I can't wait to show you the kids outfits...they are coming out great!!!

I have spent most of the day on the phone with my Dad...he is traveling to GA to a funeral for my cousin's husband...he was killed in a motorcycle accident Sunday. 

I will go check out everyone's stuff...forgive me for not posting comments this time as I am so far behind, I would take up an entire page!


----------



## NaeNae

*UPDATE*

Well we haven't received a phone call from my brother yet, but my sister-n-law's facebook page says his job is safe for now.  Thank you so much for all of your prayers.


----------



## billwendy

Haganfam5 said:


> My son is about 54 pounds and he wears a 6/7 so that's probably what he would need. I think the rash guards are a great idea. My son has very sensitive skin so it is going to be so nice to just put the swim suit on him instead of tons of irritating sun block on his back and shoulders. I bought one for my him from Land's End online. They have been having some great sales and you can seach google.com for extra discount codes and free shipping. The girls sizes sound right on so hopefully you won't have a problem with those.
> 
> As far as the Crocs, I think you bought the right size! They run a size small so you should be correct. For example my d8 is a 2/3 shoe and she needed the 3/5 Crocs. Julia is a 8/9 shoe and she needed the 10/11 (they fit perfectly) and my son is a 13 shoe and he needed the 1/3 croc.  Sounds like you are going to be fine!



Whew - I hope it does all fit!!  Tim wears a 4T in pants and a 5T in a tshirt - so I was hoping with the Tigger suit - but rashguards are so tight!! Oh well - there was a really cool bright green Nemo one that I think I will trade for!!! When you were talking about your girls shoes were you talking about the Mary Janes? If so, Im hoping Im good!!! We are watching the kids for the weekend in a few weeks, so I think Im going to try to get them to try it all on!!!



sahm1000 said:


> I'm sure she is going to love it Wendy!  It's adorable!  I'm confused though......who should I be telling what a great job they did on them?  You or Linnette?  They really are beautiful!



LINETTE MADE THE DRESSES!!!! Isnt she so talented!!! I was honored to get them!!! 



disneymommieof2 said:


> Prayers needed please
> My Grandfather in law went into the hospital last night. He may need surgery but if he has surgery he could die. He has a bad heart and is on many many meds. So they are doing other treatments to try and avoid surgery. They live in AZ so we don't get to see them much. Please keep him in your prayers.
> Thanks



Prayers continue!!!

Yay for jobs kept, funny looking babies (cone head, wrinkly,big head) and all the wonderful creations posted!!!


----------



## karebear1

disneymommieof2 said:


> Grandpa update:
> They are trying a different treatment now and if it doesn't work they will surgery today.
> Thanks so much for thinking of us!



Prayers for you, your family and eveyone else that needs them!



NaeNae said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> Well we haven't received a phone call from my brother yet, but my sister-n-law's facebook page says his job is safe for now.  Thank you so much for all of your prayers.



YIPPEEE!!! Good news!!

*Where did you guys get the Buzz Lightyear fabric?? I need some for my Henry!*


----------



## Adi12982

karebear1 said:


> YIPPEEE!!! Good news!!
> 
> *Where did you guys get the Buzz Lightyear fabric?? I need some for my Henry!*



I'd like to know too!


----------



## tanyaandallie

Adi12982 said:


> I'd like to know too!



Mine is from Hancocks.  

Thanks for all the nice compliments on the outfits!!!  I'm super excited about them!


----------



## sahm1000

eeyore3847 said:


> ok... finally got jojo to model... it was rainy this weekend so no sun for pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Love them all Lori!  But the Nemo one is my favorite!  Great job!


----------



## princessmom29

tanyaandallie said:


> Mine is from Hancocks.
> 
> Thanks for all the nice compliments on the outfits!!!  I'm super excited about them!



Any chance of getting any more of it??? I have been looking for a while.


----------



## Haganfam5

billwendy said:


> Whew - I hope it does all fit!!  Tim wears a 4T in pants and a 5T in a tshirt - so I was hoping with the Tigger suit - but rashguards are so tight!! Oh well - there was a really cool bright green Nemo one that I think I will trade for!!! When you were talking about your girls shoes were you talking about the Mary Janes? If so, Im hoping Im good!!! We are watching the kids for the weekend in a few weeks, so I think Im going to try to get them to try it all on!!!
> 
> 
> 
> LINETTE MADE THE DRESSES!!!! Isnt she so talented!!! I was honored to get them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Prayers continue!!!
> 
> Yay for jobs kept, funny looking babies (cone head, wrinkly,big head) and all the wonderful creations posted!!!



My D8 has the Hannah Montana Mary Janes and my other two have the regular Mickey Mouse crocs.  So, yes you should be fine!  
I was surprised. I heard they ran small but my kids all have long thin feet.....Well, I went ahead and ordered them the size bigger anyway (figured better bigger than smaller ) and they all fit great! 

Oh, yes, Linette those dresses are FABULOUS!!! OMG, those Felizes are just too beautiful!


----------



## eeyore3847

karebear1 said:


> Prayers for you, your family and eveyone else that needs them!
> 
> 
> 
> YIPPEEE!!! Good news!!
> 
> *Where did you guys get the Buzz Lightyear fabric?? I need some for my Henry!*



hancocks


----------



## eeyore3847

sahm1000 said:


> Love them all Lori!  But the Nemo one is my favorite!  Great job!



awww. thanks... i love nemo... I had to create something with a splish splash theme and I thought nemo would be perfect!
Lori


----------



## Adi12982

tanyaandallie said:


> Mine is from Hancocks.
> 
> Thanks for all the nice compliments on the outfits!!!  I'm super excited about them!



 It's not on their website and there are no hancocks down here. . . that's ok though because I can't buy fabric for a while, lol. . .


I stocked up and built up my stash today. . . 

First I was at walmart and the "tinkerbell" (it is what I think of when I see these dots) dot fabric was clearanced to $3 (originally $4.44). . . so I got two yards of each, and I got 3 yards of the teal fabric for a FL Marlins taggie blanket I want to make for the baby and the lining fabric of the nursing cover I want to make.






Did everyone on here know that Tutti Frutti Fabric at Joann's is at $1.99 a yard!! I have been eying some for about a year, but at $6.99 a yard, or about $4 I could justify just buying a bunch. . .but at $1.99 - I went at it.  I got one yard of a bunch of them that I liked and two of some that I just loved.  I also got two monkey flannels that were $1.50 a yard b/c they were both red tag at 3, and those are at 1/2 off this week.  


Here are the Monkey Fabrics. . . 






Here is the dotted Fabric I want to use for the nursing cover (it sort of matches with the baby stuff we want from Babies r us - if anyone is interested it is this line: http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2982165






I got these because they seem like they would be ok for a baby boy (or girl): 






and the rest of these because I liked them, they would be good for a girl or all the cousins and girls at church I already sew for. . . most of them are just one yard, though very few are two yards: 
















It made me so very happy. . .and I spent around $50 at Joann's. . . . not bad for all that fabric (plus I got batting, boning for the nursing cover and 4 yards of the dotted stuff, which was on sale for $3 a yard).  In total I spent around $70 between both stores, and I am going to make up most of that next week when I will be making $150 for baby sitting   I was only able to justify it because of that. . . and I am only going to buy some sort of soft fabric for the baby blanket and not much else for a long while (I promised myself I wouldn't).


----------



## GoofyG

I can't believe I'm posting pictures of my now 3yr old!  She is growing up so fast!





She was posing herself!

























These last 3 are TRUE Araeyah!  She can make you laugh all the time.


----------



## Adi12982

I worked on a shopping cart cover and case today. . . my future SIL bought the fabrics and bias tape and I made it.  It is for a friend of her family that is having a baby this summer, and she wanted to give this to her as her shower gift.  






it is reversible, with a super soft Denim on the other side:






Here's the case I made (Denim with monkey trim)






and here it is in the case:





and my back is killing me. . . so I'm off. . . 

PS the fabric looks so much cuter in person!


----------



## lovesdumbo

GoofyG said:


> I can't believe I'm posting pictures of my now 3yr old!  She is growing up so fast!


How cute!  It looks like she's tickling herself in this one.


----------



## eeyore3847

Adi12982 said:


> I worked on a shopping cart cover and case today. . . my future SIL bought the fabrics and bias tape and I made it.  It is for a friend of her family that is having a baby this summer, and she wanted to give this to her as her shower gift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is reversible, with a super soft Denim on the other side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my back is killing me. . . so I'm off. . .
> 
> PS the fabric looks so much cuter in person!



I love that fabric.... that is super cute!!! Really like it!!! That is a great gift idea

lori


----------



## billwendy

Hi - 

Does anyone have Aubree's address for the big give? I'd love to send her Tink outfit out!!

Thanks, Wendy


----------



## TBGOES2DISNEY

Adi12982 said:


> Did everyone on here know that Tutti Frutti Fabric at Joann's is at $1.99 a yard!! I have been eying some for about a year, but at $6.99 a yard, or about $4 I could justify just buying a bunch. . .but at $1.99 - I went at it.  I got one yard of a bunch of them that I liked and two of some that I just loved.
> 
> It made me so very happy. . .and I spent around $50 at Joann's. . . .



I smiled when I read this b/c I've been looking at the Tutti Fruitti every time I go to JoAnn's for a while too (not a year since I haven't been sewing that long - lol).  I was also really excited when I saw it was going to be on sale for $1.99 a yard.  I went in tonight and bought several yards in different prints.  I got some other fabric I've been looking at on sale and a few miscellanous things I needed.  At the last cutting sale, I bought a good pair of Gingher scissors 1/2 off.  This time, I gave in and got a Fiskers rotary cutter.  I too spent about $50 - it's not hard to do!  

I had to take two of by dds in with me, and my toddler, who is normally pretty good (for a toddler), decided to turn into a little monster and take off running every where!   Little stinker...    I was _that_ mom tonight.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

TBGOES2DISNEY said:


> I had to take two of by dds in with me, and my toddler, who is normally pretty good (for a toddler), decided to turn into a little monster and take off running every where!   Little stinker...    I was _that_ mom tonight.


I think that we have all had a turn being _that_ mom! I know I have!


----------



## Jennia

disneymommieof2 said:


> Prayers needed please
> My Grandfather in law went into the hospital last night. He may need surgery but if he has surgery he could die. He has a bad heart and is on many many meds. So they are doing other treatments to try and avoid surgery. They live in AZ so we don't get to see them much. Please keep him in your prayers.
> Thanks



I'll be thinking of him, hoping to see a new update tomorrow (think I read that you said they'd be trying something else first?)!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hello Everyone!!
> 
> Tom- Wrinkly! You are too funny!
> 
> Wendy- love the dresses!
> 
> Linnette- how sweet of you to mail fabric for her, you have a heart of gold
> 
> Who else on our thread is into making cloth diapers? If you are, please PM me.
> 
> Last night I feel like I won the worst Mommy award.
> 
> Today Megan is 3 years old!
> 
> 
> I can't believe she is 3!
> 
> I made her a "Happy Birthday" pillowcase yesterday that came out cute.




Aww, don't feel too bad. I've had moments like that with Violet, as well (last night I think it was, actually, or maybe the night before? So traumatized I blocked it out, I guess!). And HAPPY BIRTHDAY to her, as well! =D


Stephres said:


> Well, I actually completed some projects so I am feeling good. Last week was a hectic week and I felt like I got nothing done.
> 
> Here is the dress with sleeves, it was so easy! I was kind of putting off the sleeves but they really were easy. It reminded me of the bowling shirt pattern. Lots of steps but each step is simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I copied Jeanne and made a sash but for the life of me I cannot figure out how to tie it! I have looked at Carla's instructions 20 times and still can't do it!
> 
> I made it with snaps this time because the Hello Kitty sewing machine does not make the best buttonholes. If you do use snaps, you'll want to use your zipper foot when encasing them, I learned the hard way that if you don't you'll get a wavy line.
> 
> Also, I broke a needle topstitching so I would recommend a denim needle when you are going through so many layers. I can't wait until Megan tries it on!
> 
> With the leftover scraps I made a wristlet and tote bag for the silent auction Friday. If I have time I would like to make some hippie jeans too, but I still have a lot of PTA errands to run (plus I don't remember the last time I did laundry, lol):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the patchwork tote bag someone posted so I copied (plus I didn't have enough pink fabric). I thought I would be clever and do the squares on the diagonal. What a PITA that was! If I never see another square again it will be fine with me!
> 
> I am wondering it is will appeal to a kid who is not into quilts and stuff. Sometimes I make things and think it is cool but wonder if non-sewing people will feel the same?



Gorgeous, totally love that bag! I have some of that same fabric but in blue, no idea what I'm doing with it yet though. 



WyomingMom said:


> Such cute stuff has been posted!  I am a total techno-dunce and cannot get the multi-quoting thing down.
> 
> Steph, cute dress and bag!  I have to get the precious dress pattern, I think I only have 3 patterns to buy and I will own the entire CarlaC collection!  Did you use a pattern for the bag?  My older girls would love that!
> 
> SoHappy- those bowling shirts are great!  When we go to WDW again, I will definitely be making a Disney-themed shirt for Connor.  Your boys are so handsome.
> 
> Cathy- I love the epcot outfits!  Your girls looked so happy twirling around in them!
> 
> I know I'm leaving out a lot of people out but if I try to go back I will completely lose this post!
> 
> Here are a few more things I've done, most of these were last fall.
> 
> Simply sweet dress for the first day of preschool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halloween outfits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back view





WyomingMom said:


> Here's a few more pics since my posts don't work if I try to do too many at once.
> 
> Another simply sweet I made for Alexa's 5th birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanksgiving overalls I did for Connor, I didn't make Alexa's outfit.





WyomingMom said:


> Bored yet, lol?
> 
> Here is a Thanksgiving pillowcase dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Thanksgiving/Fall Peasant dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a bowling shirt I did for my son.  Someone on here had done a cowboy bowling shirt and I thought it was the cutest thing ever!



Everything looks so great, especially love the Halloween sets!



tanyaandallie said:


> OK, thought I would post the first 2 things I've made for the trip.  Still have to finish the minnie dot fabric dress tonight.
> 
> Pardon the grump girl.  She was not having a good day and did not want to model.  I was not in love with this fabric but thought it turned out cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Lightyear bowling shirt.  The collar was a challenge!!!  But, it turned out ok.  Not perfect but it gets the job done.



Cute, love the Buzz fabric! 



eeyore3847 said:


> ok... finally got jojo to model... it was rainy this weekend so no sun for pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Cute, especially love the Nemo set!



GoofyG said:


> I can't believe I'm posting pictures of my now 3yr old!  She is growing up so fast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was posing herself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These last 3 are TRUE Araeyah!  She can make you laugh all the time.



She's such a gorgeous little girl! 



Adi12982 said:


> I worked on a shopping cart cover and case today. . . my future SIL bought the fabrics and bias tape and I made it.  It is for a friend of her family that is having a baby this summer, and she wanted to give this to her as her shower gift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is reversible, with a super soft Denim on the other side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my back is killing me. . . so I'm off. . .
> 
> PS the fabric looks so much cuter in person!



That looks really neat, how hard was it? Did you use a pattern?


----------



## eeyore3847

Jennia said:


> Cute, especially love the Nemo set!




Thank you !!!!

lori


----------



## jeniamt

Boy there have been some cute things posted.  I've been trying to lurk but the computer in my room has decided it doesn't like me anymore    It turns on but doesn't turn on the monitor.  Strange.

Anyway, I'm starting to panic about our cruise wear and our trip isn't until November!    Bought fabric today for a Cinderella dress and the provincial Belle but DD3 wants Sleeping Beauty.  Can I tell you, I hate SB's dress!  What is that thing below the waist with the points?  And the collar, yuck.  Its not soft and lovely to me.  Does that make sense?  Please post pics if you have made a Sleeping Beauty dress!  I checked the photobucket a/c but there weren't too many pics.  Evelyn wants the dresses to be very fancy, suitable for formal night on the cruise.  Ugh.


----------



## PrincessKell

MinnieVanMom said:


> she is adorable.  I love that she lost a tooth.  Was she ok with it?  Don't forget the tooth fairy this evening.



She was ok with this one.. The first one on the top was the kicker! She wasn't happy with that one. I have pictures of me trying to pull that sucker out. That was loose and she wouldn't touch it for a good month or so that is until she swallowed it and that freaked her out even more. hahahaha Poor kid! But this one was a little better. She was more used to it. She actually said it was going to come out that day on the way to school and she was right.  The Tooth fairy was very tired and had a lot of flying around that night so no cute notes or anything. haha bad tooth fairy!  I love how the best pictures she isn't even looking at the camera! hahaha darn kid.


----------



## PrincessKell

Oh I am pretty tired, but all the things posted in past day or two are soooo stinkin cute. As they always are!  

The pictures of Araeyah are sooooo adorable! I love the one with her little belly stickin out. hehe 

Lori, Jojo looks so cute in the newest creations. Love the Nemo one.. Or "memo" as Georgia still calls it to this day. 

I had a dress cut to sew tonight, but I am tired gonna finish watchin Biggest Loser on tivo and head to bed. I dont even know if I will make it that far. might just be off to bed!


----------



## twob4him

NaeNae said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> Well we haven't received a phone call from my brother yet, but my sister-n-law's facebook page says his job is safe for now.  Thank you so much for all of your prayers.


Good news! 



Adi12982 said:


> It's not on their website and there are no hancocks down here. . . that's ok though because I can't buy fabric for a while, lol. . .
> 
> 
> I stocked up and built up my stash today. . .
> 
> It made me so very happy. . .and I spent around $50 at Joann's. . . . not bad for all that fabric (plus I got batting, boning for the nursing cover and 4 yards of the dotted stuff, which was on sale for $3 a yard).  In total I spent around $70 between both stores, and I am going to make up most of that next week when I will be making $150 for baby sitting   I was only able to justify it because of that. . . and I am only going to buy some sort of soft fabric for the baby blanket and not much else for a long while (I promised myself I wouldn't).


You did an awesome job! And what a great saver you are! A+ 



GoofyG said:


> I can't believe I'm posting pictures of my now 3yr old!  She is growing up so fast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was posing herself!


She posed herself? See what great skills our little models are learning??? She is absolutely adorable .... love the pics and poses! 



Adi12982 said:


> I worked on a shopping cart cover and case today. . . my future SIL bought the fabrics and bias tape and I made it.  It is for a friend of her family that is having a baby this summer, and she wanted to give this to her as her shower gift.


Very nice gift and it will be well used and appreciated I am sure!  Hope your back isn't killing you from sewing?


----------



## minnie2

NaeNae said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> Well we haven't received a phone call from my brother yet, but my sister-n-law's facebook page says his job is safe for now.  Thank you so much for all of your prayers.


Wonderful news!



karebear1 said:


> Prayers for you, your family and eveyone else that needs them!
> 
> 
> 
> YIPPEEE!!! Good news!!
> 
> *Where did you guys get the Buzz Lightyear fabric?? I need some for my Henry!*


I got mine last summer at Hancocks on clearance...

GREAT finds!   Now you are making me toy with going to Joannes today!  I was going to go to Walmart because I needed specific fabric but now I don't know!  



GoofyG said:


> I can't believe I'm posting pictures of my now 3yr old!  She is growing up so fast!
> 
> 
> These last 3 are TRUE Araeyah!  She can make you laugh all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great pictures!  she is beautiful!
> 
> 
> Adi12982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I worked on a shopping cart cover and case today. . . my future SIL bought the fabrics and bias tape and I made it.  It is for a friend of her family that is having a baby this summer, and she wanted to give this to her as her shower gift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is reversible, with a super soft Denim on the other side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the case I made (Denim with monkey trim)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here it is in the case:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my back is killing me. . . so I'm off. . .
> 
> PS the fabric looks so much cuter in person!
> 
> 
> 
> Great job!  Love the monkey fabric!  i always by monkey fabric because Kyle is obsessed with any thing monkeys!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## minnie2

I finally have an outfit for Kyle!  He is a ham and won't pose nicely for a picture We have a mirror directly across from where he is standing so of course he had to make faces in it...
















The lines aren't straight but they are straighter then I have ever gotten them!    I am toy with going over the edges again but I am afraid I am going to ruin it.
I have the same outfit almost done for my nephews bday but all I need in is the white tshirt.  shorts are done and the laces on the football are done so once I get the tshirt it should be quick.

Off to Wally world today to grab some littlest pet shop fabric and Tink fabric for a dress for my girlfriends niece and her dd'd bday.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Marlo-that outfit for Kyle looks great. I love how he makes faces at himself. Also that hat for Nikki is adorable. She looks so pretty in those pictures.


----------



## Haganfam5

jeniamt said:


> Boy there have been some cute things posted.  I've been trying to lurk but the computer in my room has decided it doesn't like me anymore    It turns on but doesn't turn on the monitor.  Strange.
> 
> Anyway, I'm starting to panic about our cruise wear and our trip isn't until November!    Bought fabric today for a Cinderella dress and the provincial Belle but DD3 wants Sleeping Beauty.  Can I tell you, I hate SB's dress!  What is that thing below the waist with the points?  And the collar, yuck.  Its not soft and lovely to me.  Does that make sense?  Please post pics if you have made a Sleeping Beauty dress!  I checked the photobucket a/c but there weren't too many pics.  Evelyn wants the dresses to be very fancy, suitable for formal night on the cruise.  Ugh.



Hi Everyone! Everything is so cute! The Nemo dress! The Stroller cover and all of the fall things that were made. Great stuff!

I just had a little laugh to myself because when I read this post this is what I thought of immediatly.  My little "Princess'" Halloween costume I made her and I had to show you. I think she looked so cute  :














SOrry about the aweful pics, they were from my cell phone.  I have made one in the past for my D5, but I don't know where the pics are right now. I used the pattern that was mentioned a few pages ago for toddlers that included Cinderella and another princess. As far as the dog, I just winged it and put it together myself. I am sure you could do that with the "pointy things" and the collar. Just get some heavy interfacing. If you were thinking more summer like I would just use some white cotton for the collar and some light pink for around the waist without the heavy interfacing. If you have any questions, maybe I could help, just ask.


----------



## tricia

GoofyG said:


> I can't believe I'm posting pictures of my now 3yr old!  She is growing up so fast!



Just adorable.  She is such a little cutie.




Adi12982 said:


> I worked on a shopping cart cover and case today. . . my future SIL bought the fabrics and bias tape and I made it.  It is for a friend of her family that is having a baby this summer, and she wanted to give this to her as her shower gift.



Love the monkey fabric.



minnie2 said:


> I finally have an outfit for Kyle!  He is a ham and won't pose nicely for a picture We have a mirror directly across from where he is standing so of course he had to make faces in it...



Cute.  A girl I know just asked me if I could teach her how to sew, and I was thinking we should do something like this to start.  She has a son, so, I figured easy fit shorts and an applique to match.  I am going to have to show her this.  She will love it.


----------



## candicenicole19

Oh my gosh the Doggy and the outfit are SUPER cute!  I LOVE it!  I am thinking I am going to make my girls some princess dresses TODAY!  lol, Off to sew!~


----------



## Twins+2more

hey I just got back from Wally world, except i didn't get any fabric.


----------



## minnie2

Tinka_Belle said:


> Marlo-that outfit for Kyle looks great. I love how he makes faces at himself. Also that hat for Nikki is adorable. She looks so pretty in those pictures.


Thanks! 



Haganfam5 said:


> Hi Everyone! Everything is so cute! The Nemo dress! The Stroller cover and all of the fall things that were made. Great stuff!
> 
> I just had a little laugh to myself because when I read this post this is what I thought of immediatly.  My little "Princess'" Halloween costume I made her and I had to show you. I think she looked so cute  :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOrry about the aweful pics, they were from my cell phone.  I have made one in the past for my D5, but I don't know where the pics are right now. I used the pattern that was mentioned a few pages ago for toddlers that included Cinderella and another princess. As far as the dog, I just winged it and put it together myself. I am sure you could do that with the "pointy things" and the collar. Just get some heavy interfacing. If you were thinking more summer like I would just use some white cotton for the collar and some light pink for around the waist without the heavy interfacing. If you have any questions, maybe I could help, just ask.


This made me chuckle!  i LOVE it I would so do that if my DH wouldn't kill me for dressing the dog up!  Besides a 75lbs dog doesn't look as cute as little ones do dressed up.  Though since her name is Daisy i have often thought about dressing her as Daisy Dog(Duck)for Halloween.



tricia said:


> Cute.  A girl I know just asked me if I could teach her how to sew, and I was thinking we should do something like this to start.  She has a son, so, I figured easy fit shorts and an applique to match.  I am going to have to show her this.  She will love it.


Thanks!  It was easy!  I LOVe the Easy fit pants!


----------



## kmbyoung94

GoofyG said:


> I can't believe I'm posting pictures of my now 3yr old!  She is growing up so fast!
> 
> 
> She was posing herself!
> 
> 
> These last 3 are TRUE Araeyah!  She can make you laugh all the time.
> 
> Your daughter is beautiful! The pictures turned out so cute. I wish I could get my daughter to look at the camera. She is always watching what is going on around her.


----------



## kmbyoung94

OMG!!! I love the doggie and outfit! My only girl doggie is a giant yellow lab named Abbie. She is such a ham. You did an amazing job.


----------



## WyomingMom

The pictures of the dog are too funny!   I love it!

Cute football set!  Where did you find that fabric?  I think Connor would like some shorts made out of that!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Adi12982 said:


>



So funny!  I made my friend a nursing cover with that exact same fabric!!!!



GoofyG said:


>



Happy Belated Birthday Araeyah!!!


----------



## minnie2

WyomingMom said:


> The pictures of the dog are too funny!   I love it!
> 
> Cute football set!  Where did you find that fabric?  I think Connor would like some shorts made out of that!



Thanks!  I think I got that at Joann's.


----------



## Cherlynn25

i love this fabric. i noticed the texture is different than regular cotton fabric. is it more difficult to sew with? i would love to get some at 1.99 a yard!!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Cherlynn25 said:


> i love this fabric. i noticed the texture is different than regular cotton fabric. is it more difficult to sew with? i would love to get some at 1.99 a yard!!!


It sews exactly the same as regular cotton fabric. I like the way it looks when the outfit is all finished and at a $1.99 it is a steal.


----------



## mirandag819

Cherlynn25 said:


> i love this fabric. i noticed the texture is different than regular cotton fabric. is it more difficult to sew with? i would love to get some at 1.99 a yard!!!



It seemed to sew the same for me, in fact I made my first pair of easy fit pants with it, and the fabric was easier because of the little lines in the fabric. The lines helped me stay straight since I am a beginner.


----------



## my*2*angels

The name really does say it all!  I finished my first today, and just have to say I am in LOVE!  I was sooo afraid of this pattern, but it was really very easy!  I also learned quite a bit while making this dress!  You were right Carla!  It was simple and it turned out better than I expected!  Excuse my model, she is EXTREMELY grumpy today!  Hopefully I can get better pics later!


----------



## desparatelydisney

my*2*angels said:


> The name really does say it all!  I finished my first today, and just have to say I am in LOVE!  I was sooo afraid of this pattern, but it was really very easy!  I also learned quite a bit while making this dress!  You were right Carla!  It was simple and it turned out better than I expected!  Excuse my model, she is EXTREMELY grumpy today!  Hopefully I can get better pics later!



Aww.  I love it (and my model gets very grumpy too "Why do I always have to try stuff on when you finish making it?").


----------



## desparatelydisney

Cherlynn25 said:


> i love this fabric. i noticed the texture is different than regular cotton fabric. is it more difficult to sew with? i would love to get some at 1.99 a yard!!!



Plus, it's actually a blend so it doesn't wrinkle and it doesn't fray very badly.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

my*2*angels said:


> Are there any cake bakers/decorators on this thread?  Sydni will be turning six soon and I need to make her cake!!!!  I made Rylie's on her birthday, but that was fairly easy!  Sydni wants to have a Hannah Montana party and I thought it would be cute to make a guitar cake!  Also, I don't know how to decorate it without using fondant, but I can't stand the way fondant taste!  Does anyone have any good recipes for cakes or know what I can use for icing?  I really can't afford to pay 40-50 dollars for someone to make it, so any help would really be appreciated!  I am hoping I can practice enough before then to actually make the cake look good!



Do you get Family Fun Magazine?  They just did a rock n roll themed party issue.  They also do cute cakes.  Try familyfun.com if you don't get the magazine.


----------



## tricia

my*2*angels said:


> The name really does say it all!  I finished my first today, and just have to say I am in LOVE!  I was sooo afraid of this pattern, but it was really very easy!  I also learned quite a bit while making this dress!  You were right Carla!  It was simple and it turned out better than I expected!  Excuse my model, she is EXTREMELY grumpy today!  Hopefully I can get better pics later!



Awwwww, that is precious.  And she still looks cute, even if she is grumpy.


----------



## Haganfam5

my*2*angels said:


> The name really does say it all!  I finished my first today, and just have to say I am in LOVE!  I was sooo afraid of this pattern, but it was really very easy!  I also learned quite a bit while making this dress!  You were right Carla!  It was simple and it turned out better than I expected!  Excuse my model, she is EXTREMELY grumpy today!  Hopefully I can get better pics later!



She (and the dress too ) is just too cute! You did a great job!


----------



## sweetstitches

WyomingMom said:


> Here are a few more things I've done, most of these were last fall.
> 
> Simply sweet dress for the first day of preschool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halloween outfits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back view





WyomingMom said:


> Here's a few more pics since my posts don't work if I try to do too many at once.
> 
> Another simply sweet I made for Alexa's 5th birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanksgiving overalls I did for Connor, I didn't make Alexa's outfit.



Everything turned out really cute.  One of the first dresses I made for my daughter was in fabric very similar to the top dress you posted.  It was one of my favorites.



WyomingMom said:


> Bored yet, lol?
> 
> Here is a Thanksgiving pillowcase dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Thanksgiving/Fall Peasant dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a bowling shirt I did for my son.  Someone on here had done a cowboy bowling shirt and I thought it was the cutest thing ever!



Again, everything turned out great.  



tanyaandallie said:


> OK, thought I would post the first 2 things I've made for the trip.  Still have to finish the minnie dot fabric dress tonight.
> 
> Pardon the grump girl.  She was not having a good day and did not want to model.  I was not in love with this fabric but thought it turned out cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Lightyear bowling shirt.  The collar was a challenge!!!  But, it turned out ok.  Not perfect but it gets the job done.



Okay, I would have looked at that fabric, and never figured out what to do with it.  That dress turned out cute.  I know a couple of boys around here that would love that Buzz shirt!



minnie2 said:


> Oh and the bowling shirt really cute!  I made one for our last trip with the same fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is on a certain ride with my cousin and my niece
> Ok I had to post this picture because i found it while looking for the shirt picture!  His monkey is wearing the version I made for my nephew



That photo with the monkey is adorable!



eeyore3847 said:


> ok... finally got jojo to model... it was rainy this weekend so no sun for pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Great job.  The Nemo dress is going to get a lot of compliments!!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

my*2*angels said:


> The name really does say it all! I finished my first today, and just have to say I am in LOVE! I was sooo afraid of this pattern, but it was really very easy! I also learned quite a bit while making this dress! You were right Carla! It was simple and it turned out better than I expected! Excuse my model, she is EXTREMELY grumpy today! Hopefully I can get better pics later!


 Mindy- That turned out great and you sweety is still cute even when grumpy.  I think that I will make one tonight. I promised Jenna that I would make her something and I need to try this pattern.


----------



## sweetstitches

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi all!  I really need to catch up!  I am so far behind.  I have been sewing like crazy the past few days...thank you T for letting me CASE you...I can't wait to show you the kids outfits...they are coming out great!!!
> 
> I have spent most of the day on the phone with my Dad...he is traveling to GA to a funeral for my cousin's husband...he was killed in a motorcycle accident Sunday.
> 
> I will go check out everyone's stuff...forgive me for not posting comments this time as I am so far behind, I would take up an entire page!




I'm sorry about your cousin.  




NaeNae said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> Well we haven't received a phone call from my brother yet, but my sister-n-law's facebook page says his job is safe for now.  Thank you so much for all of your prayers.







Adi12982 said:


> I stocked up and built up my stash today. . .




Wow!  You got some great fabrics!!!  




GoofyG said:


> I can't believe I'm posting pictures of my now 3yr old!  She is growing up so fast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> She's a doll!  The top one is my favorite.  The bottom one reflects a common pose in my house with my own 3 year-old.  LOL


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

disneymommieof2 said:


> Grandpa update:
> They are trying a different treatment now and if it doesn't work they will surgery today.
> Thanks so much for thinking of us!



Praying for your Grandpa.

Wow lots of really cute creations!  I really want to comment on everything.
Toadstool I love your DD's Easter dress and Portraits!! Gorgeous dress and a gorgeous girl and a gorgeous background!! I hope you had a Happy Birthday.
twob4him I love your Epcot outfits.  Your DD's are adorable.

Nikki's hat was so cute.  I love the patchwork skirts but they look like a lot of work.  Don't feel bad.  I think of lots of stuff I would love to sew but I just don't have time.

Tom loved your LPS dress and Leighanna looked adorable in her school picture with the little dog.  Years from now that picture will end up being one of your very favorites.

Linnette  I loved your Snow White dress!!  Very pretty.  

Wyoming Mom such cute stuff!!! I loved it all.  

Cute Buzz Lightyear bowling shirts!  I made my kids Buzz Bowling shirts with a different Buzz fabric though.  Very cute!

I loved all of your shirts too LovesDumbo!!!  I love it when I see Grown Up things.

I loved the Bowling shirts with the Mickey Parts and the Biscuit theme.  Hope you have a great Birthday!


Happy 3rd Birthday to Megan!!!

Stephres:  I really like your Portrait Peasant dress and Patchwork Purse.

Everything posted was adorable !! I am sorry if I missed anyone.


----------



## Twins+2more

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Do you get Family Fun Magazine?  They just did a rock n roll themed party issue.  They also do cute cakes.  Try familyfun.com if you don't get the magazine.



this was the link i posted last page back


----------



## sweetstitches

Adi12982 said:


> I worked on a shopping cart cover and case today. . . my future SIL bought the fabrics and bias tape and I made it.  It is for a friend of her family that is having a baby this summer, and she wanted to give this to her as her shower gift.



You are really sweet to make this for her; I'm sure it will get a lot of use.  I love the monkeys.  Hope your back feels better quickly.



Tinka_Belle said:


> I think that we have all had a turn being _that_ mom! I know I have!



Me too!  



minnie2 said:


> I finally have an outfit for Kyle!  He is a ham and won't pose nicely for a picture We have a mirror directly across from where he is standing so of course he had to make faces in it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lines aren't straight but they are straighter then I have ever gotten them!    I am toy with going over the edges again but I am afraid I am going to ruin it.
> I have the same outfit almost done for my nephews bday but all I need in is the white tshirt.  shorts are done and the laces on the football are done so once I get the tshirt it should be quick.
> 
> Off to Wally world today to grab some littlest pet shop fabric and Tink fabric for a dress for my girlfriends niece and her dd'd bday.



Very cute.  I'm sure he loved it that you made something for him.  Does he remember when it's "his turn?"



Haganfam5 said:


> Hi Everyone! Everything is so cute! The Nemo dress! The Stroller cover and all of the fall things that were made. Great stuff!
> 
> I just had a little laugh to myself because when I read this post this is what I thought of immediatly.  My little "Princess'" Halloween costume I made her and I had to show you. I think she looked so cute  :



awwww--sweet pampered pooch



my*2*angels said:


> The name really does say it all!  I finished my first today, and just have to say I am in LOVE!  I was sooo afraid of this pattern, but it was really very easy!  I also learned quite a bit while making this dress!  You were right Carla!  It was simple and it turned out better than I expected!  Excuse my model, she is EXTREMELY grumpy today!  Hopefully I can get better pics later!



Gorgeous dress and I love her curls!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Adi12982 said:


> I worked on a shopping cart cover and case today. . . my future SIL bought the fabrics and bias tape and I made it.  It is for a friend of her family that is having a baby this summer, and she wanted to give this to her as her shower gift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is reversible, with a super soft Denim on the other side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the case I made (Denim with monkey trim)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my back is killing me. . . so I'm off. . .
> 
> PS the fabric looks so much cuter in person!


I love the shopping cart cover!!  Hope your back feels better soon. I love your new fabric stash.  I like the blue/brown polka dot fabric it is really pretty.  I need to get some of those tutti fruitti fabrics for my stash.


GoofyG said:


> I can't believe I'm posting pictures of my now 3yr old!  She is growing up so fast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was posing herself!


Adorable!!!  What a beautiful little girl.


billwendy said:


> Hi -
> 
> Does anyone have Aubree's address for the big give? I'd love to send her Tink outfit out!!
> 
> Thanks, Wendy


I love that Tink outfit!!



minnie2 said:


> I finally have an outfit for Kyle!  He is a ham and won't pose nicely for a picture We have a mirror directly across from where he is standing so of course he had to make faces in it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lines aren't straight but they are straighter then I have ever gotten them!    I am toy with going over the edges again but I am afraid I am going to ruin it.
> I have the same outfit almost done for my nephews bday but all I need in is the white tshirt.  shorts are done and the laces on the football are done so once I get the tshirt it should be quick.
> 
> Off to Wally world today to grab some littlest pet shop fabric and Tink fabric for a dress for my girlfriends niece and her dd'd bday.


Very cute!! I think your applique looks great!


Haganfam5 said:


> Hi Everyone! Everything is so cute! The Nemo dress! The Stroller cover and all of the fall things that were made. Great stuff!
> 
> I just had a little laugh to myself because when I read this post this is what I thought of immediatly.  My little "Princess'" Halloween costume I made her and I had to show you. I think she looked so cute  :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOrry about the aweful pics, they were from my cell phone.  I have made one in the past for my D5, but I don't know where the pics are right now. I used the pattern that was mentioned a few pages ago for toddlers that included Cinderella and another princess. As far as the dog, I just winged it and put it together myself. I am sure you could do that with the "pointy things" and the collar. Just get some heavy interfacing. If you were thinking more summer like I would just use some white cotton for the collar and some light pink for around the waist without the heavy interfacing. If you have any questions, maybe I could help, just ask.


So cute!!  Great job on Princess Aurora!!


my*2*angels said:


> The name really does say it all!  I finished my first today, and just have to say I am in LOVE!  I was sooo afraid of this pattern, but it was really very easy!  I also learned quite a bit while making this dress!  You were right Carla!  It was simple and it turned out better than I expected!  Excuse my model, she is EXTREMELY grumpy today!  Hopefully I can get better pics later!


That rose fabric is really pretty!  I love this dress.


----------



## JaimeK

One more quick Cars project before our trip!  
Reversible bucket hat


----------



## my*2*angels

desparatelydisney said:


> Aww.  I love it (and my model gets very grumpy too "Why do I always have to try stuff on when you finish making it?").





tricia said:


> Awwwww, that is precious.  And she still looks cute, even if she is grumpy.





Haganfam5 said:


> She (and the dress too ) is just too cute! You did a great job!





Tinka_Belle said:


> Mindy- That turned out great and you sweety is still cute even when grumpy.  I think that I will make one tonight. I promised Jenna that I would make her something and I need to try this pattern.





sweetstitches said:


> Gorgeous dress and I love her curls!



Thank you all for your sweet comments on my dress and my little one!  Crystal, this really doesn't take very long to make.  It took me 5 hours, but that included stopping to get snacks, lunch, help go potty, and put her down for a nap!  So a couple of hours of uninterrupted time and you could be finished!


----------



## Adi12982

twob4him said:


> Very nice gift and it will be well used and appreciated I am sure!  Hope your back isn't killing you from sewing?




It was hurting from the sewing. . . the machine isn't on the best of tables and I guess I should have adjusted the chair to better suit the height I was sewing at. . . lesson learned!

I think it will be a nice gift. . . it is the second one I have made for future SIL to give as gifts.  Since I love sewing it is no biggie 



minnie2 said:


> Great job!  Love the monkey fabric!  i always by monkey fabric because Kyle is obsessed with any thing monkeys!



THANKS!!  My SIL picked it, so she gets the credit - she was trying to get something cute and gender neutral.  I got other monkey fabrics at Joann's yesterday. . . because DH and I are on a monkey loving kick, since he nicknamed the baby "Our Baby Monkey" - so now I can't see monkey stuff and not love it.  In fact the day after I found out I was pg he picked out a stuffed monkey for the baby 



Jennia said:


> That looks really neat, how hard was it? Did you use a pattern?



It is not hard at all, I think I'll draw up how to do it, and I'll post. . .may take me a little longer because we are staying at my mom's for the next couple days. . . 



eeyore3847 said:


> I love that fabric.... that is super cute!!! Really like it!!! That is a great gift idea
> 
> lori



Thanks!



tricia said:


> Love the monkey fabric.



Thank you!!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> So funny!  I made my friend a nursing cover with that exact same fabric!!!!



That is cool, I loved the material, figured it was gender neutral (at least in my opinion) and sort of matches the set/pattern from babysrus we like.



sweetstitches said:


> You are really sweet to make this for her; I'm sure it will get a lot of use.  I love the monkeys.  Hope your back feels better quickly.



Thank you so much!!




Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I love the shopping cart cover!!  Hope your back feels better soon. I love your new fabric stash.  I like the blue/brown polka dot fabric it is really pretty.  I need to get some of those tutti fruitti fabrics for my stash.



Thank you!  This is the week to get Tutti Frutti fabric. . I mean any fabric for $1.99 is a pretty good deal, but especially fabric that is normally $6.99!


----------



## minnie2

my*2*angels said:


> The name really does say it all!  I finished my first today, and just have to say I am in LOVE!  I was sooo afraid of this pattern, but it was really very easy!  I also learned quite a bit while making this dress!  You were right Carla!  It was simple and it turned out better than I expected!  Excuse my model, she is EXTREMELY grumpy today!  Hopefully I can get better pics later!


 I Love the look on her face!  too stinking cute!  The dress is so pretty too!



sweetstitches said:


> Very cute.  I'm sure he loved it that you made something for him.  Does he remember when it's "his turn?"


He used to but now that I am making stuff for my niece and nephew and a few other people he is just happy when I make something for him.



JaimeK said:


> One more quick Cars project before our trip!
> Reversible bucket hat


Adorable!!!!  


Adi12982 said:


> THANKS!!  My SIL picked it, so she gets the credit - she was trying to get something cute and gender neutral.  I got other monkey fabrics at Joann's yesterday. . . because DH and I are on a monkey loving kick, since he nicknamed the baby "Our Baby Monkey" - so now I can't see monkey stuff and not love it.  In fact the day after I found out I was pg he picked out a stuffed monkey for the baby


That is so sweet!  I think the nursery should be monkey themed!


----------



## revrob

my*2*angels said:


> The name really does say it all!  I finished my first today, and just have to say I am in LOVE!  I was sooo afraid of this pattern, but it was really very easy!  I also learned quite a bit while making this dress!  You were right Carla!  It was simple and it turned out better than I expected!  Excuse my model, she is EXTREMELY grumpy today!  Hopefully I can get better pics later!



This is SO PRETTY!  Can you tell us what fabric you used?


----------



## SallyfromDE

jeniamt said:


> Boy there have been some cute things posted.  I've been trying to lurk but the computer in my room has decided it doesn't like me anymore    It turns on but doesn't turn on the monitor.  Strange.
> 
> Anyway, I'm starting to panic about our cruise wear and our trip isn't until November!    Bought fabric today for a Cinderella dress and the provincial Belle but DD3 wants Sleeping Beauty.  Can I tell you, I hate SB's dress!  What is that thing below the waist with the points?  And the collar, yuck.  Its not soft and lovely to me.  Does that make sense?  Please post pics if you have made a Sleeping Beauty dress!  I checked the photobucket a/c but there weren't too many pics.  Evelyn wants the dresses to be very fancy, suitable for formal night on the cruise.  Ugh.



Here is an oldie. Big hit with all the cast members!


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

Well I am back from Vegas it was fun. Here is  some pics of or Vow renewal and our dinner at The Top Of The World. 

















Now I am gearing up for Disney!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Mindy- that precious dress is so sweet- I really love your fabric choices!

Tutti Frutti fabric- it's a "sear sucker" Is it $1.99 all week? I will have to call and see if my store has it on sale.


----------



## minnie2

SallyfromDE said:


> Here is an oldie. Big hit with all the cast members!


Love that!



Tykatmadismomma said:


> Well I am back from Vegas it was fun. Here is  some pics of or Vow renewal and our dinner at The Top Of The World.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am gearing up for Disney!


Congratulations!  how wonderful!  We talk about renewing our vows in LV.  We originally wanted to get married there but bow that we have a DVC George keeps saying unless Disney opens up a DVC there we aren't going!  Of course i respond with then let's renew at WDW and he ignores me!


----------



## my*2*angels

minnie2 said:


> I Love the look on her face!  too stinking cute!  The dress is so pretty too!



Thank you!  The reason she is so grumpy is because she hasn't been sleeping well AT ALL!  And she was wanting a paci!  I know I know, she shouldn't have a paci, but she is potty training, so one thing at the time!



revrob said:


> This is SO PRETTY!  Can you tell us what fabric you used?



Thanks Shannon!  Honestly, I have had this fabric FOREVER and there is nothing on the selvege(sp), but I am pretty sure I got it at Joanns!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

my*2*angels said:


> The name really does say it all!  I finished my first today, and just have to say I am in LOVE!  I was sooo afraid of this pattern, but it was really very easy!  I also learned quite a bit while making this dress!  You were right Carla!  It was simple and it turned out better than I expected!  Excuse my model, she is EXTREMELY grumpy today!  Hopefully I can get better pics later!


I love the little face and the dress is beautiful.



JaimeK said:


> One more quick Cars project before our trip!
> Reversible bucket hat


That is a great hat!  What is the pattern?  Hunter might like something like it.  You boy looks great!


----------



## sahm1000

my*2*angels said:


> The name really does say it all!  I finished my first today, and just have to say I am in LOVE!  I was sooo afraid of this pattern, but it was really very easy!  I also learned quite a bit while making this dress!  You were right Carla!  It was simple and it turned out better than I expected!  Excuse my model, she is EXTREMELY grumpy today!  Hopefully I can get better pics later!




Beautiful dress!  The fabric you chose is fantastic!  Great job!



Tykatmadismomma said:


> Well I am back from Vegas it was fun. Here is  some pics of or Vow renewal and our dinner at The Top Of The World.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am gearing up for Disney!




Cute pictures!  Congratulations on your renewal!


----------



## minnie2

my*2*angels said:


> Thank you!  The reason she is so grumpy is because she hasn't been sleeping well AT ALL!  And she was wanting a paci!  I know I know, she shouldn't have a paci, but she is potty training, so one thing at the time!


Don't stress on the paci!  Kyle had his until he was 3.5.  He eft it for Santa to bring to little babies for Christmas and he wasn not happy!
Christmas eve we actually forgot and had to grab it before he fell asleep.  Well we remind him what the plan was since we talked about it for weeks before and I brought his stocking upstairs for him to place them in.  Well he takes the binky out of his mouth then as he is about to lay back down and we are walking out of his room he pops another binky he had hidden apparently under his pillow!   then months later after i thought I had found them all I was cleaning the couch and guess what I find????  I always wondered how may he had stashed in places!  



MinnieVanMom said:


> I love the little face and the dress is beautiful.
> 
> 
> That is a great hat!  What is the pattern?  Hunter might like something like it.  You boy looks great!


it is the patchwork bucket hat on ycmt


----------



## revrob

my*2*angels said:


> Thanks Shannon!  Honestly, I have had this fabric FOREVER and there is nothing on the selvege(sp), but I am pretty sure I got it at Joanns!



Thanks!  I'll have to see if I can find something similar!


----------



## twob4him

revrob said:


> Thanks!  I'll have to see if I can find something similar!



Shannon have you ever checked out the sale section of FatQuarterShop.com? They have tons of stuff on sale right now! If you go to the website, go down the column on the left until you see the sale section.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

need some help for parents of 12 month size DDs

I am making a set for a lady that is getting a foster child and she doesn't have measurements.  She said to make just a normal size 12 months.  Can anyone give me a waist measurement?  I have the length from a Carla pattern for a standard 12 month but not a measurement for the elastic.  Can someone help me out?


----------



## mrsmiller

Teresa, Heather or anyone in charge of Olivia's give
please check the biggive board  I just posted ...my package was sent back !!!

please pm me or email me ...I need to find out how I am going to resend the package to the family!!!!!!!!!

Linnette


----------



## revrob

twob4him said:


> Shannon have you ever checked out the sale section of FatQuarterShop.com? They have tons of stuff on sale right now! If you go to the website, go down the column on the left until you see the sale section.



Thanks!  I'll check it out!


----------



## mrsmiller

disneylovinfamily said:


> need some help for parents of 12 month size DDs
> 
> I am making a set for a lady that is getting a foster child and she doesn't have measurements.  She said to make just a normal size 12 months.  Can anyone give me a waist measurement?  I have the length from a Carla pattern for a standard 12 month but not a measurement for the elastic.  Can someone help me out?



the books that i have place the waist at 19" ( to me it seems a little big) but maybe somebody with a baby can tell you , better sorry if I was not much help!!!


----------



## pixiefrnd

Mom2prettyprincess


Just wanted to let you know I got my fabric the other day, Thanks


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

I guess this would be called an: ENABLER ALERT

Some of you are already members of the fabricobsession.com/forum co-op but wanted to let you all know they have some great buys going on right now! They just added a Michael Miller buy...And there is a slew of prints including the "ironworks" that I have seen used often on the boards.

Just wanted to let you all know....


----------



## bclydia

disneylovinfamily said:


> need some help for parents of 12 month size DDs
> 
> I am making a set for a lady that is getting a foster child and she doesn't have measurements.  She said to make just a normal size 12 months.  Can anyone give me a waist measurement?  I have the length from a Carla pattern for a standard 12 month but not a measurement for the elastic.  Can someone help me out?



Hi
I just measured Adara for you.  She's a pretty average sized 10month old.
Her waist measured 20 1/4 inches.   I think that would be about right for any 12 month old.  Adara wears lots of 12 mos stuff.
Hope that helps!
Lydia


----------



## disneylovinfamily

mrsmiller said:


> the books that i have place the waist at 19" ( to me it seems a little big) but maybe somebody with a baby can tell you , better sorry if I was not much help!!!





bclydia said:


> Hi
> I just measured Adara for you.  She's a pretty average sized 10month old.
> Her waist measured 20 1/4 inches.   I think that would be about right for any 12 month old.  Adara wears lots of 12 mos stuff.
> Hope that helps!
> Lydia



Thanks ladies, that helps so much!  I am excited about this one because this women seems so caring and is buying special clothes for this special little girl


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

I would say 17-19"
I know Megan was an 19"
Its a tough age because some kids have thinned out in the waist, while others still have a baby-belly
For the easy fit pants pattern if you look in the resource section on the second to last page you will find a guide to elastic sizing if you do not have the child's measurements.


----------



## my*2*angels

MinnieVanMom said:


> I love the little face and the dress is beautiful.
> 
> 
> That is a great hat!  What is the pattern?  Hunter might like something like it.  You boy looks great!



Thank you!



sahm1000 said:


> Beautiful dress!  The fabric you chose is fantastic!  Great job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute pictures!  Congratulations on your renewal!



Thanks so much!



minnie2 said:


> Don't stress on the paci!  Kyle had his until he was 3.5.  He eft it for Santa to bring to little babies for Christmas and he wasn not happy!
> Christmas eve we actually forgot and had to grab it before he fell asleep.  Well we remind him what the plan was since we talked about it for weeks before and I brought his stocking upstairs for him to place them in.  Well he takes the binky out of his mouth then as he is about to lay back down and we are walking out of his room he pops another binky he had hidden apparently under his pillow!   then months later after i thought I had found them all I was cleaning the couch and guess what I find????  I always wondered how may he had stashed in places!
> 
> 
> it is the patchwork bucket hat on ycmt



 We have found paci's everywhere!  But I have tried to start easing it from her and now she has started walking around with one in her mouth and one in each hand!  She is TERRIFIED that it is going to go missing!  But I said I would rather have her out of diapers than without a paci!


And whomever was asking about 12m size, I know Rylie is 2.5yo but she can still fit in 12m clothing in the waist and her waist is 19".  HTH!


----------



## jeniamt

Haganfam5 said:


> Hi Everyone! Everything is so cute! The Nemo dress! The Stroller cover and all of the fall things that were made. Great stuff!
> 
> I just had a little laugh to myself because when I read this post this is what I thought of immediatly.  My little "Princess'" Halloween costume I made her and I had to show you. I think she looked so cute  :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOrry about the aweful pics, they were from my cell phone.  I have made one in the past for my D5, but I don't know where the pics are right now. I used the pattern that was mentioned a few pages ago for toddlers that included Cinderella and another princess. As far as the dog, I just winged it and put it together myself. I am sure you could do that with the "pointy things" and the collar. Just get some heavy interfacing. If you were thinking more summer like I would just use some white cotton for the collar and some light pink for around the waist without the heavy interfacing. If you have any questions, maybe I could help, just ask.



Now that is a cute SB outfit!  Thanks for posting.  I would love to see DD's dress if you find the pics.  I'm going to work on Cinderalla first and maybe get inspired to go back to JoAnne's for SB fabric.  BTW, JoAnne's is having a good sale through Saturday plus I was sent coupons for 50% off an item.  The princess fabric (as my girl's call it) is on sale.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

GoofyG said:


> She was posing herself!



Cute pictures! 



Adi12982 said:


>



That turn out great, and love the monkey fabric!



jeniamt said:


> Boy there have been some cute things posted.  I've been trying to lurk but the computer in my room has decided it doesn't like me anymore    It turns on but doesn't turn on the monitor.  Strange.
> 
> Anyway, I'm starting to panic about our cruise wear and our trip isn't until November!    Bought fabric today for a Cinderella dress and the provincial Belle but DD3 wants Sleeping Beauty.  Can I tell you, I hate SB's dress!  What is that thing below the waist with the points?  And the collar, yuck.  Its not soft and lovely to me.  Does that make sense?  Please post pics if you have made a Sleeping Beauty dress!  I checked the photobucket a/c but there weren't too many pics.  Evelyn wants the dresses to be very fancy, suitable for formal night on the cruise.  Ugh.



Here's the sleeping beauty dress that I made my dd for the DIsney Girl's Princess Tea Party last year...







minnie2 said:


>



Love Kyle's outfit.




Haganfam5 said:


>



How cute is that???  Wish I had a little dog to dress up!



my*2*angels said:


>



That looks great and I love the fabric that you chose for the dress, and love the look on her face.



JaimeK said:


>



My ds would love a hat like that!  Is that the pattern from YCMT?  I might have to get it and make my dd and ds one each.

Looks like I also lost some quotes..

disneymommieof2  prayers for your grandfather.

Tanyaandallie  love the outfits, especially the buzz lightyear shirt.  

Eeyore3847  beautiful outfits as always!  Love the Nemo outfit!

NaeNae  glad that your brothers job is safe for now.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

I am asking for prayers again...no wonder my blood pressure is high...I just can't believe that about five months after my husband got laid-off from his previous job, we are going through this again at his new job!  We will find out within the next two weeks or so if dh will still have a job.   So please say a little prayer for dh, and for all those at his work!


----------



## carrie6466

Tykatmadismomma said:


> Well I am back from Vegas it was fun. Here is  some pics of or Vow renewal and our dinner at The Top Of The World.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am gearing up for Disney!



Nice pictures!  I just had to say I love the Top of the World


----------



## jeniamt

SallyfromDE said:


> Here is an oldie. Big hit with all the cast members!



Love it!  I love that its a little sporty!!



my*2*angels said:


> Are there any cake bakers/decorators on this thread?  Sydni will be turning six soon and I need to make her cake!!!!  I made Rylie's on her birthday, but that was fairly easy!  Sydni wants to have a Hannah Montana party and I thought it would be cute to make a guitar cake!  Also, I don't know how to decorate it without using fondant, but I can't stand the way fondant taste!  Does anyone have any good recipes for cakes or know what I can use for icing?  I really can't afford to pay 40-50 dollars for someone to make it, so any help would really be appreciated!  I am hoping I can practice enough before then to actually make the cake look good!



I found the perfect buttercream recipe!!!  The recipe sounds crazy but it is delicious (not too sweet) and holds up well.  Its from Magnolia Bakery in NYC which is famous for its yummy cupcakes.  You can find the recipe and tutorial on YouTube by searching "Making creamy vanilla icing"  Good luck!!!



EnchantedPrincess said:


> Here's the sleeping beauty dress that I made my dd for the DIsney Girl's Princess Tea Party last year...



Beautiful dress.  You did an amazing job!!  Did you use a pattern?


----------



## teresajoy

Stephres said:


> Megan does the same thing, she has been branching out from the colors though. She has a bunny named hoppy and a turtle named slowy. Her name at birth would have been BigHead.



Poor Steph! 


minnie2 said:


> LOL  At least that is better then what we actually called Nikki!  When she was or she had the Cone head.  So my mom and I kept joking we should play ring toss with her like the old SNL cone heads.  Well a nurse walked in when we where cracking jokes and laughing about it well that nurse did NOT find it as funny as we did! To this day my mom says she is stil amazed that nurse didn't report us!  NOT THAT we did it!!!!!


That is too funny! 



disneymommieof2 said:


> Prayers needed please
> My Grandfather in law went into the hospital last night. He may need surgery but if he has surgery he could die. He has a bad heart and is on many many meds. So they are doing other treatments to try and avoid surgery. They live in AZ so we don't get to see them much. Please keep him in your prayers.
> Thanks


Praying for your Grandpa in law Anna. 


disneymommieof2 said:


> I need your help!!
> Does anyone know where I can get buttonhole elastic without buying a huge roll? I need about 20 inches. Does anyone have some they want to sell?
> Thanks!!!!



You can either just cut slits in regular elastic or actually sew buttonholes into regular elastic. I've done both and they both work very well.



Stephres said:


> .


Stephanie!!! That dress is just so cute!!! I love it!! Great job!! The purse and wrislet are great too!!! And, you really need a new sewing machine girl! 



Tracie said:


> I love the bag!  I'm not a kid, but I would buy it!
> 
> You all know I don't sew, so I lurk (everyday)  I made a new design for someone on my creative design thread.  I was pretty proud I learned how to download some new brushes (well my son showed me)  and make a new type effect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love everything that has been posted the last 20 pages or so!  And praying for all who need it!
> 
> Tracie


That looks great Tracie!! 



WyomingMom said:


> And here is a bowling shirt I did for my son.  Someone on here had done a cowboy bowling shirt and I thought it was the cutest thing ever!



Great job!!! I love the cowboy shirt! 



tanyaandallie said:


> OK, thought I would post the first 2 things I've made for the trip.  Still have to finish the minnie dot fabric dress tonight.
> 
> Pardon the grump girl.  She was not having a good day and did not want to model.  I was not in love with this fabric but thought it turned out cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Lightyear bowling shirt.  The collar was a challenge!!!  But, it turned out ok.  Not perfect but it gets the job done.


Your daughter's expression made me laugh!!! And, I love that dress! Very cute. 

The Buzz shirt is terrific. I don't see anything wrong with the collar. 



jenb1023 said:


> I pm'd Mandy and asked Heather and Teresa to see if it would be okay to organize a card shower for Becca.
> So, if you would like to mail Becca either a welcome home card or a birthday card, please pm me and I will send you the address.
> Thanks!
> Jen


I think that is  great idea Jen! Anyone can PM me for the address too. 



eeyore3847 said:


> ok... finally got jojo to model... it was rainy this weekend so no sun for pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



These are all so cute Lori! I really love the Nemo one! 


karebear1 said:


> *Where did you guys get the Buzz Lightyear fabric?? I need some for my Henry!*


I'm glad you said "my" Henry, or else I'd be trying to figure out why you were making a Buzz shirt for my BIL. Although, Sawyer REALLY loves Buzz, so if you did they could match! 



GoofyG said:


> I can't believe I'm posting pictures of my now 3yr old!  She is growing up so fast!



The pictures are adorable!!! Araeyah is so cute! (reallly hard to spell and type, but really cute!)


Adi12982 said:


> I worked on a shopping cart cover and case today. . . my future SIL bought the fabrics and bias tape and I made it.  It is for a friend of her family that is having a baby this summer, and she wanted to give this to her as her shower gift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



That turned out really well! 


minnie2 said:


> I finally have an outfit for Kyle!  He is a ham and won't pose nicely for a picture We have a mirror directly across from where he is standing so of course he had to make faces in it...


That boy is so cute!!! He is looking so grown up lately though! The shirt looks reallly good! 



Haganfam5 said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Twins+2more said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey I just got back from Wally world, except i didn't get any fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT??? Are you sick???
> 
> 
> 
> my*2*angels said:
> 
> 
> 
> The name really does say it all!  I finished my first today, and just have to say I am in LOVE!  I was sooo afraid of this pattern, but it was really very easy!  I also learned quite a bit while making this dress!  You were right Carla!  It was simple and it turned out better than I expected!  Excuse my model, she is EXTREMELY grumpy today!  Hopefully I can get better pics later!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is absolutely precious!!! yes, it is the perfect name isn't it! I have a heck of time actually saying it out loud though! (Precious Dreshes)
> 
> 
> desparatelydisney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww.  I love it (and my model gets very grumpy too "Why do I always have to try stuff on when you *finish making it*?").
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the pins hurt if you don't.
> 
> 
> 
> JaimeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> One more quick Cars project before our trip!
> Reversible bucket hat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That hat and your son are both adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> SallyfromDE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an oldie. Big hit with all the cast members!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still love that!
> 
> 
> 
> Tykatmadismomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am back from Vegas it was fun. Here is  some pics of or Vow renewal and our dinner at The Top Of The World.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, such pretty pictures!! April 18 was our Mom and Dad's 45th anniversary.  How long have you been married?
> 
> 
> 
> minnie2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well he takes the binky out of his mouth then as he is about to lay back down and we are walking out of his room he pops another binky he had hidden apparently under his pillow!
> 
> 
> it is the patchwork bucket hat on ycmt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marlo, that is a smart boy!!!
> 
> 
> EnchantedPrincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am asking for prayers again...no wonder my blood pressure is high...I just can't believe that about five months after my husband got laid-off from his previous job, we are going through this again at his new job!  We will find out within the next two weeks or so if dh will still have a job.   So please say a little prayer for dh, and for all those at his work!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh no, Jenny, I'm so sorry!
Click to expand...


----------



## NaeNae

EnchantedPrincess said:


> I am asking for prayers again...no wonder my blood pressure is high...I just can't believe that about five months after my husband got laid-off from his previous job, we are going through this again at his new job!  We will find out within the next two weeks or so if dh will still have a job.   So please say a little prayer for dh, and for all those at his work!



Prayers said.  My brother just went through the same thing yesterday.  Please keep us posted.


----------



## jessesgirl

I thought I had most of my little ones outfits all planned out for our July trip. But I could not get the dinning I wanted so now instead of a Minnie dress for Magic Kingdom I am thinking something Pooh but I have no idea where to start! We are eating dinner at the Crystal Palace and that is the only character dinning we will be doing so I want it to be special for both girls. Any Ideas? I have decided that I am making her a Tink outfit for Magic Kingdom, and a Jungle Book themed outfit for Animal Kingdom now I need two more outfits for the parks and at least 2 but more like 4 more for the rest of our stay but they do not have to be elaboriate since we will be enjoying Down Town Disney and the resort.  Thanks ladies. I will be posting pictures as soon as I get my camera in (it is on back order) and get some of the outfits at least half completed.


----------



## Adi12982

EnchantedPrincess said:


> That turn out great, and love the monkey fabric!



THANKS!



sweetstitches said:


> Wow!  You got some great fabrics!!!



Thank you!!  I thought so too. . . I had to stop myself because I wanted them all. . . and they had TONS!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Tutti Frutti fabric- it's a "sear sucker" Is it $1.99 all week? I will have to call and see if my store has it on sale.


It sort of is like a seer sucker material.
Dunno if the link will work, but here is the link for the flyer.  If it doesn't work, then you just need to go to joann. com and scroll to the bottom and click weekly sales flyer - put in your zip code and see.  
http://joann.shoplocal.com/joannsal...pretailerid=-99845&siteid=228&storeID=2412564



teresajoy said:


> That turned out really well!



Thanks Teresa!!


----------



## revrob

mom2prettyprincess said:


> I guess this would be called an: ENABLER ALERT
> 
> Some of you are already members of the fabricobsession.com/forum co-op but wanted to let you all know they have some great buys going on right now! They just added a Michael Miller buy...And there is a slew of prints including the "ironworks" that I have seen used often on the boards.
> 
> Just wanted to let you all know....



UGH!  Another buy!  I'm gonna have to look.  I'm already signed up for a lot, but who can resist Michael Miller? 



EnchantedPrincess said:


> I am asking for prayers again...no wonder my blood pressure is high...I just can't believe that about five months after my husband got laid-off from his previous job, we are going through this again at his new job!  We will find out within the next two weeks or so if dh will still have a job.   So please say a little prayer for dh, and for all those at his work!



Will be praying!


----------



## princessmom29

I DID IT!!!! 
I finally ordered an embroidery machine!!! I got the singer futura ce-150 with ALL the software, auto punch, photo punch, hyperfont,auto crossstitch, and the multi hour tutorial for $799 on HSN with the flexpay option. 5 payments of $159. It should be here may 2 I am sooooo excited!!!!!!


----------



## teresajoy

These are the outfits  sent out for the Tbelfonti Big Give


This one is for Olivia, can you guess who it is suppose to be?  A lot of you have already seen this one on Facebook. I was just really slow posting it here! 








and this is a Jasmine one for Maddie:










Ok, the first dress is suppose to be Ariel's pink dress:


----------



## poohnpigletCA

teresajoy said:


> These are the outfits  sent out for the Tbelfonti Big Give
> 
> 
> This one is for Olivia, can you guess who it is suppose to be?  A lot of you have already seen this one on Facebook. I was just really slow posting it here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is a Jasmine one for Maddie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, the first dress is suppose to be Ariel's pink dress:



Those are so pretty.
I am so glad my girls were not in the room to see them!


----------



## princessmom29

teresajoy said:


> These are the outfits  sent out for the Tbelfonti Big Give
> 
> 
> This one is for Olivia, can you guess who it is suppose to be?  A lot of you have already seen this one on Facebook. I was just really slow posting it here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is a Jasmine one for Maddie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, the first dress is suppose to be Ariel's pink dress:



these are really great!!! I love the pink Ariel!!!!!


----------



## my*2*angels

EnchantedPrincess said:


> That looks great and I love the fabric that you chose for the dress, and love the look on her face.



Thank you!



jeniamt said:


> I found the perfect buttercream recipe!!!  The recipe sounds crazy but it is delicious (not too sweet) and holds up well.  Its from Magnolia Bakery in NYC which is famous for its yummy cupcakes.  You can find the recipe and tutorial on YouTube by searching "Making creamy vanilla icing"  Good luck!!!



Thanks!  I will look it up!



Haganfam5 said:


> That is absolutely precious!!! yes, it is the perfect name isn't it! I have a heck of time actually saying it out loud though! (Precious Dreshes)
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> :rotfl2: Now I'm saying that!LOL  Thank you for your sweet comment!
> 
> [quote="teresajoy, post: 31477193"]These are the outfits  sent out for the Tbelfonti Big Give
> 
> 
> This one is for Olivia, can you guess who it is suppose to be?  A lot of you have already seen this one on Facebook. I was just really slow posting it here!
> 
> [IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v451/teresajoy/Big%20Give/7297577_a524cda367.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> and this is a Jasmine one for Maddie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, the first dress is suppose to be Ariel's pink dress:



Thanks for your sweet comment on my precious dress!  I LOVE your ariel dress, but that Jasmine outfit is just AWESOME!  Great job!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

EnchantedPrincess said:


> I am asking for prayers again...no wonder my blood pressure is high...I just can't believe that about five months after my husband got laid-off from his previous job, we are going through this again at his new job!  We will find out within the next two weeks or so if dh will still have a job.   So please say a little prayer for dh, and for all those at his work!



I sent you a message on FB before I saw this.  Please take care of yourself!!!



disneymommieof2 said:


> Prayers needed please
> My Grandfather in law went into the hospital last night. He may need surgery but if he has surgery he could die. He has a bad heart and is on many many meds. So they are doing other treatments to try and avoid surgery. They live in AZ so we don't get to see them much. Please keep him in your prayers.
> Thanks



Prayers said! 



tanyaandallie said:


>



How do you feel about CASEing?  I have this fabric even though I thought it was too "busy" but it looks perfect with the blue.



jenb1023 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I don't post on this thread often since I have not sewed anything yet but I do follow along and help with the Big Give (t-shirts and autograph books).
> 
> This post is to those of you who have followed Becca's story - she was a recipient of a Big Give.  Her mom is llurgy on the disboards (Mandy).
> 
> Becca is going home on April 29th (after a long hospital stay) and her birthday is April 30th.
> 
> I pm'd Mandy and asked Heather and Teresa to see if it would be okay to organize a card shower for Becca.
> 
> Mandy said Becca would love it and that she actually reads every card she receives and not just who it is from.
> 
> I knew I wanted to send her a card and I thought that maybe some of Becca's other DIS friends would want to send one too which is why I am posting.
> 
> So, if you would like to mail Becca either a welcome home card or a birthday card, please pm me and I will send you the address.
> 
> I plan to post this on a few threads to reach as many as Becca's DIS friends as possible (so ignore it if you see it more than once).
> 
> Thanks!
> Jen



Thanks for organizing this Jen...can you PM me the info?!?!


----------



## poohnpigletCA

I am having an extreme moment of righteous indignation and I would like you all to join in it with me. 

So Fairygoodmother (aka Auntie Darla) generously offered to sew a Mary Poppins dress for a silent auction for charity.

This dress...











She is going to custom make the above dress in the winners size. 

So the silent auction ends and the dress sells for...........






$15.00 

I can not believe that! I know it is for a good cause but come on. 
There was all of 2 bids one for 5. and the winning bid for 15. 


I know Darla is feeling a little sad about this. 

Come on join me in my righteous indignation....


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

teresajoy said:


>




LOVE this Teresa.  I missed it on FB.  Missing things all over the place lately


----------



## kimmylaj

poohnpigletCA said:


> I am having an extreme moment of righteous indignation and I would like you all to join in it with me.
> 
> So Fairygoodmother (aka Auntie Darla) generously offered to sew a Mary Poppins dress for a silent auction for charity.
> 
> This dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is going to custom make the above dress in the winners size.
> 
> So the silent auction ends and the dress sells for...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $15.00
> 
> I can not believe that! I know it is for a good cause but come on.
> There was all of 2 bids one for 5. and the winning bid for 15.
> 
> 
> I know Darla is feeling a little sad about this.
> 
> Come on join me in my righteous indignation....



okay i was just lurking tonight but i had to comment on this

are they out of their minds? it is easily worth ten times that.  it is stunning 

some people have no idea


----------



## jham

poohnpigletCA said:


> I am having an extreme moment of righteous indignation and I would like you all to join in it with me.
> 
> So Fairygoodmother (aka Auntie Darla) generously offered to sew a Mary Poppins dress for a silent auction for charity.
> 
> This dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is going to custom make the above dress in the winners size.
> 
> So the silent auction ends and the dress sells for...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $15.00
> 
> I can not believe that! I know it is for a good cause but come on.
> There was all of 2 bids one for 5. and the winning bid for 15.
> 
> 
> I know Darla is feeling a little sad about this.
> 
> Come on join me in my righteous indignation....


 
I had to come out of lurkdom to be righteously indignant!  That's insane!  Tell whoever bought it I'll buy it off them for a lot more than they paid for it! (size 4 please )  They should have set a starting point for the bidding!  WOW.  I would not even feel right about paying only $15 for that gorgeous dress!


----------



## Haganfam5

poohnpigletCA said:


> I am having an extreme moment of righteous indignation and I would like you all to join in it with me.
> 
> So Fairygoodmother (aka Auntie Darla) generously offered to sew a Mary Poppins dress for a silent auction for charity.
> 
> This dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is going to custom make the above dress in the winners size.
> 
> So the silent auction ends and the dress sells for...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $15.00
> 
> I can not believe that! I know it is for a good cause but come on.
> There was all of 2 bids one for 5. and the winning bid for 15.
> 
> 
> I know Darla is feeling a little sad about this.
> 
> Come on join me in my righteous indignation....



What?  WOW! Oh my! I think if I was the winning bidder I would have donated more anyway! It is going to cost a whole lot more just to make it. It's a shame there wasn't a minimum bid. Again, WOW....


----------



## Tinka_Belle

teresajoy said:


> These are the outfits sent out for the Tbelfonti Big Give
> 
> 
> This one is for Olivia, can you guess who it is suppose to be? A lot of you have already seen this one on Facebook. I was just really slow posting it here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is a Jasmine one for Maddie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, the first dress is suppose to be Ariel's pink dress:


 I knew what the Pink one was before you said it. It looks great and I love the Jasmine too.

WOW on the $15 dress. I can't believe someone bid $5. That dress is worth way more.


----------



## princessmom29

poohnpigletCA said:


> I am having an extreme moment of righteous indignation and I would like you all to join in it with me.
> 
> So Fairygoodmother (aka Auntie Darla) generously offered to sew a Mary Poppins dress for a silent auction for charity.
> 
> This dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is going to custom make the above dress in the winners size.
> 
> So the silent auction ends and the dress sells for...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $15.00
> 
> I can not believe that! I know it is for a good cause but come on.
> There was all of 2 bids one for 5. and the winning bid for 15.
> 
> 
> I know Darla is feeling a little sad about this.
> 
> Come on join me in my righteous indignation....



Absolutely unbelievable!!!! That dress is stunning and easily worth 10 time that!!!!


----------



## princessmom29

Ok, so now that i have this embroidery machine coming i need to learn howto use it, and what supplies I need. Can anyone tell me what type of stabilizer I will need to buy to use with it?? I know I need some sort of sticky back, but what brand is best? Can I still use heat and bond to stick down applique fabric, or will I need to use something else. Anyone have a recomendation for brands of embroidery thread or a source to buy it? HELP!!! I am a little overwhelmed.


----------



## mickimousemama

t-beri said:


> I have decided on a cupcake "theme" if you will for my shower.  I like cake and cupcakes are like baby cakes...  I'm going to use a cupcake stamp on my invitations.  I need some clever and not dorky (okay it'll be hard to NOT be dorky but LESS dorky at least ) wording to go along w/ it.  I keep thinking of  the saying there's a bun in the oven but I can't make it equate to cupcakes.   Someone help me out!!!
> 
> ...t.
> 
> To tie it in I'm going to have cupcakes instead of cake AND do cupcakes in a jar for party favors.  very cool...I am very excited to make cupcakes in Ball jars, how FUN does that sound????
> 
> ...t.



I Love your idea of a Cupcake Theme 

There is a cute site with some other "cupcake" crafts I like the candle idea  
http://www.all-about-cupcakes.com/cupcake-craft.html


----------



## surfergirl602

how do I bid on the mary poppins dress???

Ahh, I didn't read it right - it ended already.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Here's the sleeping beauty dress that I made my dd for the DIsney Girl's Princess Tea Party last year...



Love this dress....Emma is so into sleeping beauty!



EnchantedPrincess said:


> I am asking for prayers again...no wonder my blood pressure is high...I just can't believe that about five months after my husband got laid-off from his previous job, we are going through this again at his new job!  We will find out within the next two weeks or so if dh will still have a job.   So please say a little prayer for dh, and for all those at his work!



Prayers for you! Positive thoughts!





poohnpigletCA said:


> I am having an extreme moment of righteous indignation and I would like you all to join in it with me.
> 
> So Fairygoodmother (aka Auntie Darla) generously offered to sew a Mary Poppins dress for a silent auction for charity.
> 
> This dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is going to custom make the above dress in the winners size.
> 
> So the silent auction ends and the dress sells for...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $15.00
> 
> I can not believe that! I know it is for a good cause but come on.
> There was all of 2 bids one for 5. and the winning bid for 15.
> 
> 
> I know Darla is feeling a little sad about this.
> 
> Come on join me in my righteous indignation....




That is crazy, crazy, crazy!!! Some people don't have any idea what kind of work goes into something like that.


----------



## my*2*angels

poohnpigletCA said:


> I am having an extreme moment of righteous indignation and I would like you all to join in it with me.
> 
> So Fairygoodmother (aka Auntie Darla) generously offered to sew a Mary Poppins dress for a silent auction for charity.
> 
> This dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is going to custom make the above dress in the winners size.
> 
> So the silent auction ends and the dress sells for...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $15.00
> 
> I can not believe that! I know it is for a good cause but come on.
> There was all of 2 bids one for 5. and the winning bid for 15.
> 
> 
> I know Darla is feeling a little sad about this.
> 
> Come on join me in my righteous indignation....



WOW! REAL CHARITABLE PEOPLE! How can this person feel good about themselves? $15?  That just ticks me off!


----------



## Adi12982

poohnpigletCA said:


> I am having an extreme moment of righteous indignation and I would like you all to join in it with me.
> 
> So Fairygoodmother (aka Auntie Darla) generously offered to sew a Mary Poppins dress for a silent auction for charity.
> 
> This dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is going to custom make the above dress in the winners size.
> 
> So the silent auction ends and the dress sells for...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $15.00
> 
> I can not believe that! I know it is for a good cause but come on.
> There was all of 2 bids one for 5. and the winning bid for 15.
> 
> 
> I know Darla is feeling a little sad about this.
> 
> Come on join me in my righteous indignation....



I CANNOT BELIEVE THAT!!  Please convince her to do a simple version (if she is even doing it) without all the trimming - sort of like the princess sundresses I've seen. . .


----------



## ibesue

poohnpigletCA said:


> I am having an extreme moment of righteous indignation and I would like you all to join in it with me.
> 
> So Fairygoodmother (aka Auntie Darla) generously offered to sew a Mary Poppins dress for a silent auction for charity.
> 
> This dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is going to custom make the above dress in the winners size.
> 
> So the silent auction ends and the dress sells for...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $15.00
> 
> I can not believe that! I know it is for a good cause but come on.
> There was all of 2 bids one for 5. and the winning bid for 15.
> 
> 
> I know Darla is feeling a little sad about this.
> 
> Come on join me in my righteous indignation....



Another coming out of lurking to show my INDIGNATION too!!!  I cannot believe people didn't bid higher on that dress????


----------



## carrie6466

teresajoy said:


> These are the outfits  sent out for the Tbelfonti Big Give
> 
> 
> This one is for Olivia, can you guess who it is suppose to be?  A lot of you have already seen this one on Facebook. I was just really slow posting it here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is a Jasmine one for Maddie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, the first dress is suppose to be Ariel's pink dress:



They are both beautiful, but I really really love the Jasmine outfit.  Very unique.


----------



## carrie6466

poohnpigletCA said:


> I am having an extreme moment of righteous indignation and I would like you all to join in it with me.
> 
> So Fairygoodmother (aka Auntie Darla) generously offered to sew a Mary Poppins dress for a silent auction for charity.
> 
> This dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is going to custom make the above dress in the winners size.
> 
> So the silent auction ends and the dress sells for...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $15.00
> 
> I can not believe that! I know it is for a good cause but come on.
> There was all of 2 bids one for 5. and the winning bid for 15.
> 
> 
> I know Darla is feeling a little sad about this.
> 
> Come on join me in my righteous indignation....



I will join you, that is terrible.  I can't believe it went for so little.   I would have to agree with the PP on making the simplest version possible at that price.


----------



## revrob

poohnpigletCA said:


> I am having an extreme moment of righteous indignation and I would like you all to join in it with me.
> 
> So Fairygoodmother (aka Auntie Darla) generously offered to sew a Mary Poppins dress for a silent auction for charity.
> 
> This dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is going to custom make the above dress in the winners size.
> 
> So the silent auction ends and the dress sells for...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $15.00
> 
> I can not believe that! I know it is for a good cause but come on.
> There was all of 2 bids one for 5. and the winning bid for 15.
> 
> 
> I know Darla is feeling a little sad about this.
> 
> Come on join me in my righteous indignation....




WOW!  That's just unbelievable!  There should have definitely been a minimum bid set.  That is just not right!


----------



## ibesue

princessmom29 said:


> Ok, so now that i have this embroidery machine coming i need to learn howto use it, and what supplies I need. Can anyone tell me what type of stabilizer I will need to buy to use with it?? I know I need some sort of sticky back, but what brand is best? Can I still use heat and bond to stick down applique fabric, or will I need to use something else. Anyone have a recomendation for brands of embroidery thread or a source to buy it? HELP!!! I am a little overwhelmed.



There are lots of different kinds of stabilizer.  I think the best thing to do is try a couple of different ones.  I always use sulky stabilizer.  Depends on the fabric as to weather I use sticky or not.  I use iron on stabilizer for cotton and I use cut a way stabilizer for T shirt knits.  I use spray on adhesive to attach the stabilizer to the T and then float the whole thing on sticky.  But I am sure I do it the wrong way.  It is what works for me!!

Threads, I got a 200 thread box when I got my machine.  They threw it in with my sewing machine package.  I rarely use it!  I generally use the basic threads that I get at my local fabric store.  And I buy it when its 40-50% off!


----------



## princessmom29

ibesue said:


> There are lots of different kinds of stabilizer.  I think the best thing to do is try a couple of different ones.  I always use sulky stabilizer.  Depends on the fabric as to weather I use sticky or not.  I use iron on stabilizer for cotton and I use cut a way stabilizer for T shirt knits.  I use spray on adhesive to attach the stabilizer to the T and then float the whole thing on sticky.  But I am sure I do it the wrong way.  It is what works for me!!
> 
> Threads, I got a 200 thread box when I got my machine.  They threw it in with my sewing machine package.  I rarely use it!  I generally use the basic threads that I get at my local fabric store.  And I buy it when its 40-50% off!



I'm sorry, but i am really anovice when it comes to machine embroidery. So it's ok to use the same sulky tear away I have been using to hand applique on an embroidery machine? What does floating something mean??  Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## 2cutekidz

my*2*angels said:


> The name really does say it all!  I finished my first today, and just have to say I am in LOVE!  I was sooo afraid of this pattern, but it was really very easy!  I also learned quite a bit while making this dress!  You were right Carla!  It was simple and it turned out better than I expected!  Excuse my model, she is EXTREMELY grumpy today!  Hopefully I can get better pics later!



I love this!!  This fabric _is_ from Joann's and I haven't been able to find it again since about this time last year.  I made DD this set with it last Spring.


----------



## mickimousemama

my*2*angels said:


> Are there any cake bakers/decorators on this thread?  Sydni will be turning six soon and I need to make her cake!!!!  I made Rylie's on her birthday, but that was fairly easy!  Sydni wants to have a Hannah Montana party and I thought it would be cute to make a guitar cake!  Also, I don't know how to decorate it without using fondant, but I can't stand the way fondant taste!  Does anyone have any good recipes for cakes or know what I can use for icing?  I really can't afford to pay 40-50 dollars for someone to make it, so any help would really be appreciated!  I am hoping I can practice enough before then to actually make the cake look good!


There is a great Marshmallow Fondant with out that icky taste on Cakecentral dot com.  Also for a guitar cake I know Michael's has one, but it would be just as easy to bake your cakes and cut it to the shape you want and decorate appropriately. I made my son a guitar valentine box by tracing his child size guitar.  you could use froot by the foot rope for guitar strings  or regular pipping.






You can also find great instructions HERE


----------



## adoptionmomma4

MouseTriper said:


> Yeah...see you caught up on the picture taking.  Hahaha.  Seriously though, I know what you mean.  That is awesome you have her hospital picture though.  She will love that when she gets bigger too.  Awww I really hope you find those old Disney pictures.  And if you haven't found them soon enough just tell your DH that you feel the need to book another trip to WDW to take newer pictures. Hahahahahaha....(hey, it's worth a shot, right)?
> 
> So glad your son was not hurt from broken glass.....and glad that he did not break his helicopter.  Hahahahaha.



Justin is just fine.  He is glad his helicopter is not broken also.  It was a set of 2 and one is stuck on the roof.  It has been raining here for days.  Poor kid!



my*2*angels said:


> Okay, so I haven't been able to keep up or catch up, because I have been working on my shop!  Here is my latest set.  I really love how this came out and wished we had a trip planned so she could wear it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because this is just a cute pic


I LOVE this set.  I love the capri's.  



jham said:


> adoptionmomma4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love all of Lily's outfits. I like the style of the first dress and think the pockets will spice it up.
> 
> I have the cherry fabric in my ever growing stash. I love how you used them. I may make Kate some easy fit's with them. Did you embroider the tank?
> 
> Have you found leggings you like better than walmarts? When I saw your post on Lily's leggings I realized Katie needs some really badly. It took me right back to the 5th grade when I wore leggings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lacy, I think I like Children's Place leggings best! I just ordered several matching tees and leggings from them so Lily can wear them under dresses.
> 
> I just appliqued the cherries the "old fashioned" way  meaning without my embroidery machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I am heading to the Childrens place outlet this weekend.  Maybe they will have them there???
> 
> My embroidery machine is acting wonky.  I need to get it fixed.  I do not know if I can applique something so small the "old fashioned way".
> 
> 
> 
> SallyfromDE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Years ago, we had a couple of boxes of Girl Scout cookies sitting on the ledge waiting to be picked up by one of my sisters. When we came in, no cookies. Looked everywhere. Called my sister. No cookies. A few hours later, we found out why, the entire house smelled like mint chocolate chip Girl Scout cookies. That dog ate the cookies, the boxes they were in, the wrappers and even the paper bag!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is so funny.  That is one way to get rid of the evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> livndisney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok que the violin music.........
> 
> 
> My dear sweet DD tried on all the adorable summer Disney clothes I made her last year....... and they don't fit!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am sooo bummed, doesn't she realize you simply cannot locate some of this fabric anymore-I can't lengthen these things!!!!!
> 
> I guess I can always call the dresses tops and add shorts right? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is so sad when they grow out of things we love them in.  Just hold onto the stuff.
> 
> Katie would grow out of things but they would not be the right length to be tops just yet.  I just held onto them for another year and they fit perfectly.  My favorite outfit she wore this year was a pair of jeans with a brown and pink gymboree dress she wore when she was 18 months old.  It was so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> mirandag819 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.... they are addictive. I made my second pair of pants today, this time I tried to add a cuff. I think they came out okay, a little plain, but they went together okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today was DH's first full day in Iraq and the distraction helped. I think I will try the simply sweet next, and hopefully I can start making a few things for our Disney trip in August. I bought a few customs for her, but I would love to make some myself. plus I have the embroidery machine to start playing with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your capri's are adorable.  I hope sewing helps pass the time while your Dh is away.  Thank you for your sacrafice and your husbands too!
> 
> 
> 
> PrincessLeighsDaddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love all the new stuff posted recently!
> As I was going through Leighanna's backpack for school today, I noticed that she had her Spring pictures in there. Why she didn't tell us that they were in, I don't know. Unless... it was because she snuck a toy to school that day, and preceded to have her picture taken with it!
> Silly girl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That picture is priceless.  The story behind it adorable.  I am sure it will always bring a smile to your face when you see it.
> 
> 
> 
> minnie2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> these adoption stories tug at my heart so much!  You are such a strong family to endure this pain but the reward is so much greater!  I was in tears reading this!  Not only the struggle but the happy ending!
> 
> Oh and my 6 yr old actually did the ' Mommy I have good news and bad news AS I was reading this!    Glad your son was ok!
> Those are so cute!  The girls look so happy with them!!!!!  i can't wait to see what you make for you 11 yr old.
> 
> 
> I am so glad after all that heart ache you got to be  your child's mommy!  I would ahve been bawling right with you heck I have tears in my eye right now at the simple thought of what you went through!
> Great job!  i really need to get that pattern!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for your kind words.  I am so thankful to have all of my kids.  Adoption has been the biggest blessing in my life.
> 
> Is Nikki going to cheer again this year?  I am trying to talk Leanne into taking a year off.  So far no luck!
> 
> 
> 
> pixeegrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well ladies, I finally took the plunge and ordered the pattern. All in all it wasn't to bad...I followed Trillium's sew along...not sure if I could have done it without her! I would change somethings but since I don't know exactly how lol I will leave them be. I wanted a brown ruffle on bottom of the underdress but ran out of fabric and the fabric store I bought it from is 2 hours away. I will probably add some sort of ribbon trim instead. Hope you like it. As soon as the little princess gets it (I will see her in a month) I will post pics of her in it. Until then...thanks for all your inspiration!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is an adorable dress.  I love the colors.
> 
> 
> 
> Jenjulia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had as much ambition as all of you! The dresses, shirts, skirts, shorts, pants, purses, hats...it is so much fun to see all of your creations.
> 
> A couple months back I had some questions about machine applique and Heather Sue helped me out a bit with answering my questions.
> I haven't appliqued anything I'm ready to share yet, but I finished a twirl skirt last night and a nightgown yesterday afternoon.
> I'm a little embarrassed because I started the twirl skirt last February.
> 
> I used a pattern from YCMT.com but I wanted it more twirly than the picture.  After gathering it together last night and trying to attach
> it to the waistband, I realized that the pattern was right and I was wrong.   There are fourty strips attached to that little waistband.  Next time I will follow the pattern closer and do the 32 strips they recommend.
> 
> We are going to WDW a couple weeks before Christmas and my goal is to make little J outfits for everyday we are there.
> The big question is will I finish any of them?
> 
> Hope you don't mind me sharing little J in her twirl skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This skirt is so cute.  Your daughter is super cute!
> 
> 
> I am behind on this thread again.  I am only on page 80.  I had computer problems for a few days.  Then I had to take the kids to the eye doctor on Monday and then Leanne (my 11 year old DD) had a really bad rash on Tuesday which had us at the pedi later that day.  I have to share what happened:
> 
> I thought it was strep but that was negative.  So the Dr. said it was an allergic reaction.  When he was asking if we had tried anything new I assured him everything was the same.  Leanne then says... "Ohhh...maybe it was my *anti-aging *cream!"   The doctor and I about fell over in laughter.  She was serious!  She got it from my mom.  She thought she had a few lines under her eyes, so she wanted to be proactive.  The doctor asked her is she was trying not to look 12   I am sure he thought we were nuts!!!
> 
> Well, I am off to get caught up.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## mickimousemama

> Thank you!  I am heading to the Childrens place outlet this weekend.  Maybe they will have them there???



TCP is having a 40% off (just got the email) and they have capri's for $5.49 PM your email address and I will share my 15% off bday coupon good till the end of April, it can't be used online anymore but you can print and use as many as you want


----------



## Twins+2more

Good morning friends.  Today it will get up to 65 then this weekend we will see 80's.  Woo Hoo !   Any how, have a good day.


----------



## pixeegrl

poohnpigletCA said:


> I am having an extreme moment of righteous indignation and I would like you all to join in it with me.
> 
> So Fairygoodmother (aka Auntie Darla) generously offered to sew a Mary Poppins dress for a silent auction for charity.
> 
> This dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is going to custom make the above dress in the winners size.
> 
> So the silent auction ends and the dress sells for...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $15.00
> 
> I can not believe that! I know it is for a good cause but come on.
> There was all of 2 bids one for 5. and the winning bid for 15.
> 
> 
> I know Darla is feeling a little sad about this.
> 
> Come on join me in my righteous indignation....


 This really IRKS me too! I say go for a simpler version too but even then it's still worth more!


----------



## minnie2

my*2*angels said:


> We have found paci's everywhere!  But I have tried to start easing it from her and now she has started walking around with one in her mouth and one in each hand!  She is TERRIFIED that it is going to go missing!  But I said I would rather have her out of diapers than without a paci!


that is funny!  


EnchantedPrincess said:


> I am asking for prayers again...no wonder my blood pressure is high...I just can't believe that about five months after my husband got laid-off from his previous job, we are going through this again at his new job!  We will find out within the next two weeks or so if dh will still have a job.   So please say a little prayer for dh, and for all those at his work!


of course!



princessmom29 said:


> I DID IT!!!!
> I finally ordered an embroidery machine!!! I got the singer futura ce-150 with ALL the software, auto punch, photo punch, hyperfont,auto crossstitch, and the multi hour tutorial for $799 on HSN with the flexpay option. 5 payments of $159. It should be here may 2 I am sooooo excited!!!!!!


YAY!



teresajoy said:


> These are the outfits  sent out for the Tbelfonti Big Give
> 
> 
> This one is for Olivia, can you guess who it is suppose to be?  A lot of you have already seen this one on Facebook. I was just really slow posting it here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is a Jasmine one for Maddie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, the first dress is suppose to be Ariel's pink dress:


They are beautiful!!!!!!!!  



poohnpigletCA said:


> I am having an extreme moment of righteous indignation and I would like you all to join in it with me.
> 
> So Fairygoodmother (aka Auntie Darla) generously offered to sew a Mary Poppins dress for a silent auction for charity.
> 
> She is going to custom make the above dress in the winners size.
> 
> So the silent auction ends and the dress sells for...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $15.00
> 
> I can not believe that! I know it is for a good cause but come on.
> There was all of 2 bids one for 5. and the winning bid for 15.
> 
> 
> I know Darla is feeling a little sad about this.
> 
> Come on join me in my righteous indignation....


That is insane!  that bidder needs to add ZERO! to it.  Heck I think Darla should pay $16 not to have to make it for that cheap!  I know it is for charity but come on!  Maybe next time she offers to make something that amazing there should be a starting bid.  



2cutekidz said:


> I love this!!  This fabric _is_ from Joann's and I haven't been able to find it again since about this time last year.  I made DD this set with it last Spring.


That is really cute and it gave me and I dea for this fabric that I have this coordinating fabric for but I can't figure out what to make out of it!  Problem is I think Nikki is to old for it.  There is always my niece Anya!  



adoptionmomma4 said:


> Thank you for your kind words.  I am so thankful to have all of my kids.  Adoption has been the biggest blessing in my life.
> 
> Is Nikki going to cheer again this year?  I am trying to talk Leanne into taking a year off.  So far no luck!
> 
> I am behind on this thread again.  I am only on page 80.  I had computer problems for a few days.  Then I had to take the kids to the eye doctor on Monday and then Leanne (my 11 year old DD) had a really bad rash on Tuesday which had us at the pedi later that day.  I have to share what happened:
> 
> I thought it was strep but that was negative.  So the Dr. said it was an allergic reaction.  When he was asking if we had tried anything new I assured him everything was the same.  Leanne then says... "Ohhh...maybe it was my *anti-aging *cream!"   The doctor and I about fell over in laughter.  She was serious!  She got it from my mom.  She thought she had a few lines under her eyes, so she wanted to be proactive.  The doctor asked her is she was trying not to look 12   I am sure he thought we were nuts!!!
> 
> Well, I am off to get caught up.


Yup Nikki is all signed up for Cheer again and I am signed up to coach because she asked.  I guess I should be happy she liked me coaching.  She has also asked to do competition cheer too so come November after Football season I may sign her up for that.  she wants to do it now but there isn't really anything so she is just in Karate.

That story it GREAT!  LOVE it!  These kids grow up far to fast these days!  You need to write that story down it is priceless!

I actually ahd a reaction a few weeks ago from Bliss eye cream.  I usually use Philosophy Hope in a Tube( LOVE IT!) well I really wanted to try Bliss so the lady at Sephora gave me a sample ad my eye swelled up and got red and itch it was awful!!!!!!!



Well Nikki is off to work with her daddy for 'Bring your daughter to work day'.  She is so excited!  Poor Kyle is too young.

So today after school we get to g to his ped to talk about ADD for him.  FUN!  UGH!  He has been having some issues in school and my BFF is testing her son so I was looking up info on it and Kyle just fits inattentive add so much it is almost scary!  When I even looked up teaching children with add those learning methods are what I have done at home and it is the only way he really gets things!  So last week I filled out some paperwork and so did his teacher and she has been doing some observations on him and today is our ped visit.  I am in NO way looking to put him on med for it at all!! I just want to maybe know why he does or acts certain ways. Maybe through certain vitamins and teaching methods we can help him.  Thankfully he is VERY good in school his grades are wonderful but his behavior well..  Not that he is bad his is just so antsy and well distracted so easily i can't explain it it just seems more extreme then other kids.  He could also just be immature he is the youngest in his class.  Or he could be bored stiff.  He just needs to be kept busy all the time or I just can't explain it.  So we will see.  Either way this is the 1st step to answers.

Sorry to be so winded!


----------



## my*2*angels

2cutekidz said:


> I love this!!  This fabric _is_ from Joann's and I haven't been able to find it again since about this time last year.  I made DD this set with it last Spring.



Thank you!  I remember this set!  I love it!  



mickimousemama said:


> There is a great Marshmallow Fondant with out that icky taste on Cakecentral dot com.  Also for a guitar cake I know Michael's has one, but it would be just as easy to bake your cakes and cut it to the shape you want and decorate appropriately. I made my son a guitar valentine box by tracing his child size guitar.  you could use froot by the foot rope for guitar strings  or regular pipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can also find great instructions HERE



Thanks for the link!  And great idea for the strings!



adoptionmomma4 said:


> I LOVE this set.  I love the capri's.



Thank you! And that is tooo funny about the anti aging cream!


----------



## Adi12982

princessmom29 said:


> Ok, so now that i have this embroidery machine coming i need to learn howto use it, and what supplies I need. Can anyone tell me what type of stabilizer I will need to buy to use with it?? I know I need some sort of sticky back, but what brand is best? Can I still use heat and bond to stick down applique fabric, or will I need to use something else. Anyone have a recomendation for brands of embroidery thread or a source to buy it? HELP!!! I am a little overwhelmed.




I have been using my MIL's futura (CE-350) exclusively since October. . . It is a great little machine and I love it.  I love the auto punch software, it is good!  We used it to digitize a Florida Marlins logo (to embroider towels for my brother as a gift) and it worked great!!  

Anyhow, Sulky thread is the best for getting nice clean stitches.  The cheapest I have found it at is: http://www.gunold.com/swscripts/nln...++&CUST_NO=+&co_id=GU\&REQUEST_ID=QCSTKLSTTHR 

The mini-king cones are only $2 each, and it is great quality. 

I use sulky cut away for thinner fabrics and knits, sulky iron-on tearaway on other more stable fabrics (or if going through more layers), and Sulky solvy for the top of towels and thinner knits.  I always use a 40% off coupon at Joann's to buy it.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

princessmom29 said:


> I'm sorry, but i am really anovice when it comes to machine embroidery. So it's ok to use the same sulky tear away I have been using to hand applique on an embroidery machine? What does floating something mean??  Sorry for all the questions!



I use Isacord embroidery thread.  I LOOOOOOVE that brand it sews so nice and it is colorfast(meaning if you embroider on something white it can be bleached and will not harm the thread colors)  There are many different types of embroidery backings.  You will need several different types.  The different types are for different applications.  I love a site called Embroidery Library.  They have gorgeous designs but they also have a tips section and a projects section.  So you can learn how the do different techniques.  The projects also inspire me in what to do with the designs.  Here is the link if you would like to check them out. http://www.emblibrary.com/EL/default.aspx

I am in no way connected with the site I just love to use their designs and they are so reasonabily priced. Good luck if you have any more questions just PM me I would be glad to help.


----------



## livndisney

2cutekidz said:


> I love this!!  This fabric _is_ from Joann's and I haven't been able to find it again since about this time last year.  I made DD this set with it last Spring.





I just bought the fabric the pants are made out of the other day. Joann's had it on the clearance table.


----------



## poohteacher

Hi everyone.  This is my first time posting on this thread.  Can I just start by saying how *beautiful* all of your creations are.  I am in awe and am very jealous of your talent.  And let me just say that I would love to go back in time and bid a whole lot more on that Mary Poppin's dress!  It was a work of art.

I actually posted another thread looking for an Alice in Wonderland dress and someone suggested I try making the precious dress by CarlaC.  It has been many years since I have used a sewing machine, but I ordered one for my birthday and it should be arriving today.  I'm really excited to attempt it.  Here's my first (of probably many) questions.  I have never used a pattern off the computer before.  How do you go about getting it to print?  Do you end up printing out pieces and taping them together?  Please pardon my ignorance.  I just want to make sure I know how this works before I actually go ahead and buy it.  Do they even sell pattern paper that fits in a computer printer?  Please help a novice!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

poohnpigletCA said:


> I am having an extreme moment of righteous indignation and I would like you all to join in it with me.
> 
> So Fairygoodmother (aka Auntie Darla) generously offered to sew a Mary Poppins dress for a silent auction for charity.
> 
> This dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is going to custom make the above dress in the winners size.
> 
> So the silent auction ends and the dress sells for...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $15.00
> 
> I can not believe that! I know it is for a good cause but come on.
> There was all of 2 bids one for 5. and the winning bid for 15.
> 
> 
> I know Darla is feeling a little sad about this.
> 
> Come on join me in my righteous indignation....



I agree with the other posters.

She should have the option of simply giving $15 and skipping making it- there should have been a reserve! 

OR...perhaps you could let them know there are some people who would be interested in bidding on the item now- even if the auction is over, if the winner is willing, it would help raise more money and I'm sure all of us would feel better. If any of us wanted to participate we could send you our "silent" bid by sending you a PM.......
Surely there is a way to rectify this situation!



I'm off to check Tom's blog to see who won his creation.



2CuteKidz- I LOVED that outfit last year and I love it still! Remind me, which pattern did you use? 

TeresaJoy- Those big give outfits are awesome!!! But I really love the Jasmine one!! Nice job!!


----------



## sweetstitches

JaimeK said:


> One more quick Cars project before our trip!
> Reversible bucket hat




Great hat!




SallyfromDE said:


> Here is an oldie. Big hit with all the cast members!




I can see why that was such a hit with the cast members; it looks like a fun dress for your dd to wear too!




Tykatmadismomma said:


> Well I am back from Vegas it was fun. Here is  some pics of or Vow renewal and our dinner at The Top Of The World.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am gearing up for Disney!




awwww---how romantic!  Your photos turned out great too!




minnie2 said:


> Don't stress on the paci!  Kyle had his until he was 3.5.  He eft it for Santa to bring to little babies for Christmas and he wasn not happy!
> Christmas eve we actually forgot and had to grab it before he fell asleep.  Well we remind him what the plan was since we talked about it for weeks before and I brought his stocking upstairs for him to place them in.  Well he takes the binky out of his mouth then as he is about to lay back down and we are walking out of his room he pops another binky he had hidden apparently under his pillow!   then months later after i thought I had found them all I was cleaning the couch and guess what I find????  I always wondered how may he had stashed in places!
> 
> 
> it is the patchwork bucket hat on ycmt


----------



## adoptionmomma4

minnie2 said:


> Yup Nikki is all signed up for Cheer again and I am signed up to coach because she asked.  I guess I should be happy she liked me coaching.  She has also asked to do competition cheer too so come November after Football season I may sign her up for that.  she wants to do it now but there isn't really anything so she is just in Karate.
> 
> That story it GREAT!  LOVE it!  These kids grow up far to fast these days!  You need to write that story down it is priceless!
> 
> I actually ahd a reaction a few weeks ago from Bliss eye cream.  I usually use Philosophy Hope in a Tube( LOVE IT!) well I really wanted to try Bliss so the lady at Sephora gave me a sample ad my eye swelled up and got red and itch it was awful!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Well Nikki is off to work with her daddy for 'Bring your daughter to work day'.  She is so excited!  Poor Kyle is too young.
> 
> So today after school we get to g to his ped to talk about ADD for him.  FUN!  UGH!  He has been having some issues in school and my BFF is testing her son so I was looking up info on it and Kyle just fits inattentive add so much it is almost scary!  When I even looked up teaching children with add those learning methods are what I have done at home and it is the only way he really gets things!  So last week I filled out some paperwork and so did his teacher and she has been doing some observations on him and today is our ped visit.  I am in NO way looking to put him on med for it at all!! I just want to maybe know why he does or acts certain ways. Maybe through certain vitamins and teaching methods we can help him.  Thankfully he is VERY good in school his grades are wonderful but his behavior well..  Not that he is bad his is just so antsy and well distracted so easily i can't explain it it just seems more extreme then other kids.  He could also just be immature he is the youngest in his class.  Or he could be bored stiff.  He just needs to be kept busy all the time or I just can't explain it.  So we will see.  Either way this is the 1st step to answers.
> 
> Sorry to be so winded!



I wish we could start all-star in November.  Our last comp was The second weekend in April and our try outs for next season are May 9th.  Practice will start the following week.  It is hard core here 

Good luck at  your appointment with Kyle.  I took my Justin in for a similar appointment last summer.  I was also not going to go straight to meds with him.  When the doctor said he was fine and did not have ADHD I almost cried.  I asked for meds for me  J/K, but I did think there was something wrong with me.   



my*2*angels said:


> The name really does say it all!  I finished my first today, and just have to say I am in LOVE!  I was sooo afraid of this pattern, but it was really very easy!  I also learned quite a bit while making this dress!  You were right Carla!  It was simple and it turned out better than I expected!  Excuse my model, she is EXTREMELY grumpy today!  Hopefully I can get better pics later!



I love this dress.  It reminds me of the Laura Ashley dresses I used to put Leanne in when she was little.  It is so sweet! 



my*2*angels said:


> Thank you!  The reason she is so grumpy is because she hasn't been sleeping well AT ALL!  And she was wanting a paci!  I know I know, she shouldn't have a paci, but she is potty training, so one thing at the time!



Miss. Katie had her paci long after I said she would.  She was over 3  and the only reason I took it then is because it was becoming and issue with other people.  I could not handle people grabbing it and saying things like "you are to big for this".  Some of these were complete strangers.

Anway- she has been binky free for almost a year.  When I was in Florida with Leanne in March my mother in law gave her one .  And she sucked it!!!  Katie loved it and wants another one.  She asks me for one just about every day.  I will ask her what she wants it for she says "to put it in my mouth" and laughes.  



teresajoy said:


> These are the outfits  sent out for the Tbelfonti Big Give
> 
> 
> This one is for Olivia, can you guess who it is suppose to be?  A lot of you have already seen this one on Facebook. I was just really slow posting it here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is a Jasmine one for Maddie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, the first dress is suppose to be Ariel's pink dress:



I knew it was Ariel   It is adorable.  I am sure both girls will love the outfits.  I love the Jasmine.  The fabric is beautiful.

Leanne just came in and said "I love Ariels dress.  I still want to be a mermaid."  Ariel is her favorite princess.  She has been watching it a lot with Katie.  Kate still loves Cinderella.



poohnpigletCA said:


> I am having an extreme moment of righteous indignation and I would like you all to join in it with me.
> 
> So Fairygoodmother (aka Auntie Darla) generously offered to sew a Mary Poppins dress for a silent auction for charity.
> 
> This dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is going to custom make the above dress in the winners size.
> 
> So the silent auction ends and the dress sells for...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $15.00
> 
> I can not believe that! I know it is for a good cause but come on.
> There was all of 2 bids one for 5. and the winning bid for 15.
> 
> 
> I know Darla is feeling a little sad about this.
> 
> Come on join me in my righteous indignation....



This is terrible.  I can not even imagine how much it would cost to make.  Now that Katie is bigger and I need more than 1 yard of fabric for her it can get expensive.  

I bet the person who won the dress has not clue the amount of money fabric costs nor the amount of time it takes to make somthing so beautiful.

I think people look at everything homemade as cheap to do.  What a shame!  I would offer her money back or explain that for the money she will get a OAK adorable yet much more simple dress.


----------



## 2cutekidz

my*2*angels said:


> Thank you!  I remember this set!  I love it!!




Thanks!  I ike your dress better though, it shows the fabric better.


----------



## sweetstitches

EnchantedPrincess said:


> I am asking for prayers again...no wonder my blood pressure is high...I just can't believe that about five months after my husband got laid-off from his previous job, we are going through this again at his new job!  We will find out within the next two weeks or so if dh will still have a job.   So please say a little prayer for dh, and for all those at his work!



Praying here; I'm sorry that you are going through this again.


----------



## mommyof3princess

Cherlynn25 said:


> i love this fabric. i noticed the texture is different than regular cotton fabric. is it more difficult to sew with? i would love to get some at 1.99 a yard!!!





Tinka_Belle said:


> It sews exactly the same as regular cotton fabric. I like the way it looks when the outfit is all finished and at a $1.99 it is a steal.





mirandag819 said:


> It seemed to sew the same for me, in fact I made my first pair of easy fit pants with it, and the fabric was easier because of the little lines in the fabric. The lines helped me stay straight since I am a beginner.





desparatelydisney said:


> Plus, it's actually a blend so it doesn't wrinkle and it doesn't fray very badly.



I am coming out of lurk mode to let you all know that if you iron the fabric the bumps come out. and washing it does not bring them back . I just wanted to let you know incase you were wanting to applique. to be very careful.


I love looking at all the new things every day. I have been sewing alot and I will post pictures of everything befor my sale next week. 

 and prayers to those who need them.


----------



## jham

poohteacher said:


> Hi everyone. This is my first time posting on this thread. Can I just start by saying how *beautiful* all of your creations are. I am in awe and am very jealous of your talent. And let me just say that I would love to go back in time and bid a whole lot more on that Mary Poppin's dress! It was a work of art.
> 
> I actually posted another thread looking for an Alice in Wonderland dress and someone suggested I try making the precious dress by CarlaC. It has been many years since I have used a sewing machine, but I ordered one for my birthday and it should be arriving today. I'm really excited to attempt it. Here's my first (of probably many) questions. I have never used a pattern off the computer before. How do you go about getting it to print? Do you end up printing out pieces and taping them together? Please pardon my ignorance. I just want to make sure I know how this works before I actually go ahead and buy it. Do they even sell pattern paper that fits in a computer printer? Please help a novice!


 
You just print it on regular paper, there is a little 1" square that you need to check and make sure prints out to 1" to make sure your image wasn't scaled down for the printer.  You will print out pieces for the bodice and the collar and sleeves and Carla gives you actual measurements for the skirt pieces since they are just rectangles.  Sometimes you need to tape a couple of pieces of paper together to make your pattern piece.  It just depends on the pattern and the size you are using.  She walks you through everything step by step so you will be fine.  The precious dress makes a darling Alice!


----------



## tricia

mommyof3princess said:


> I am coming out of lurk mode to let you all know that if you iron the fabric the bumps come out. and washing it does not bring them back . I just wanted to let you know incase you were wanting to applique. to be very careful.
> 
> 
> I love looking at all the new things every day. I have been sewing alot and I will post pictures of everything befor my sale next week.
> 
> and prayers to those who need them.



I ironed mine very lightly and it stayed the same.  That is what the ladies at Jo ann's told me.  In fact they actually said 'just make sure you don't iron the crap out of it'


----------



## sweetstitches

jeniamt said:


> Love it!  I love that its a little sporty!!
> 
> I found the perfect buttercream recipe!!!  The recipe sounds crazy but it is delicious (not too sweet) and holds up well.  Its from Magnolia Bakery in NYC which is famous for its yummy cupcakes.  You can find the recipe and tutorial on YouTube by searching "Making creamy vanilla icing"  Good luck!!!
> 
> Beautiful dress.  You did an amazing job!!  Did you use a pattern?




I'm tempted to try the recipe just because it's so different.  Flour in frosting???




princessmom29 said:


> I DID IT!!!!
> I finally ordered an embroidery machine!!! I got the singer futura ce-150 with ALL the software, auto punch, photo punch, hyperfont,auto crossstitch, and the multi hour tutorial for $799 on HSN with the flexpay option. 5 payments of $159. It should be here may 2 I am sooooo excited!!!!!!




  You will have fun!




teresajoy said:


> These are the outfits  sent out for the Tbelfonti Big Give
> 
> This one is for Olivia, can you guess who it is suppose to be?  A lot of you have already seen this one on Facebook. I was just really slow posting it here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is a Jasmine one for Maddie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, the first dress is suppose to be Ariel's pink dress:




They are going to be thrilled with those outfits.  I love the sleeves on the first dress, and I love your fabric choice on the second outfit; it's a really cool twist on what you usually see for Jasmine.




poohnpigletCA said:


> I am having an extreme moment of righteous indignation and I would like you all to join in it with me.
> 
> So Fairygoodmother (aka Auntie Darla) generously offered to sew a Mary Poppins dress for a silent auction for charity.
> 
> This dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is going to custom make the above dress in the winners size.
> 
> So the silent auction ends and the dress sells for...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $15.00
> 
> I can not believe that! I know it is for a good cause but come on.
> There was all of 2 bids one for 5. and the winning bid for 15.
> 
> 
> I know Darla is feeling a little sad about this.
> 
> Come on join me in my righteous indignation....




That just STINKS!   I can't believe how CHEAP some people are when it's for charity!  I wonder if the winner is just completely clueless about how much time, energy and money goes into creating that dress, or if she's bragging to everyone she knows about what a steal she got!!!




2cutekidz said:


> I love this!!  This fabric _is_ from Joann's and I haven't been able to find it again since about this time last year.  I made DD this set with it last Spring.




that's adorable




adoptionmomma4 said:


> Justin is just fine.  He is glad his helicopter is not broken also.  It was a set of 2 and one is stuck on the roof.  It has been raining here for days.  Poor kid!
> 
> 
> I LOVE this set.  I love the capri's.
> 
> 
> 
> jham said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adoptionmomma4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love all of Lily's outfits. I like the style of the first dress and think the pockets will spice it up.
> 
> I have the cherry fabric in my ever growing stash. I love how you used them. I may make Kate some easy fit's with them. Did you embroider the tank?
> 
> Have you found leggings you like better than walmarts? When I saw your post on Lily's leggings I realized Katie needs some really badly. It took me right back to the 5th grade when I wore leggings
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I am heading to the Childrens place outlet this weekend.  Maybe they will have them there???
> 
> My embroidery machine is acting wonky.  I need to get it fixed.  I do not know if I can applique something so small the "old fashioned way".
> 
> 
> 
> That is so funny.  That is one way to get rid of the evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> It is so sad when they grow out of things we love them in.  Just hold onto the stuff.
> 
> Katie would grow out of things but they would not be the right length to be tops just yet.  I just held onto them for another year and they fit perfectly.  My favorite outfit she wore this year was a pair of jeans with a brown and pink gymboree dress she wore when she was 18 months old.  It was so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Your capri's are adorable.  I hope sewing helps pass the time while your Dh is away.  Thank you for your sacrafice and your husbands too!
> 
> 
> 
> That picture is priceless.  The story behind it adorable.  I am sure it will always bring a smile to your face when you see it.
> 
> 
> Thank you for your kind words.  I am so thankful to have all of my kids.  Adoption has been the biggest blessing in my life.
> 
> Is Nikki going to cheer again this year?  I am trying to talk Leanne into taking a year off.  So far no luck!
> 
> 
> 
> That is an adorable dress.  I love the colors.
> 
> 
> 
> This skirt is so cute.  Your daughter is super cute!
> 
> 
> I am behind on this thread again.  I am only on page 80.  I had computer problems for a few days.  Then I had to take the kids to the eye doctor on Monday and then Leanne (my 11 year old DD) had a really bad rash on Tuesday which had us at the pedi later that day.  I have to share what happened:
> 
> I thought it was strep but that was negative.  So the Dr. said it was an allergic reaction.  When he was asking if we had tried anything new I assured him everything was the same.  Leanne then says... "Ohhh...maybe it was my *anti-aging *cream!"   The doctor and I about fell over in laughter.  She was serious!  She got it from my mom.  She thought she had a few lines under her eyes, so she wanted to be proactive.  The doctor asked her is she was trying not to look 12   I am sure he thought we were nuts!!!
> 
> Well, I am off to get caught up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is she okay now?  I know those allergic reactions can be quite scary.  Sorry, it is still funny though--trying not to look 12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minnie2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is funny!
> of course!
> 
> YAY!
> 
> They are beautiful!!!!!!!!
> 
> That is insane!  that bidder needs to add ZERO! to it.  Heck I think Darla should pay $16 not to have to make it for that cheap!  I know it is for charity but come on!  Maybe next time she offers to make something that amazing there should be a starting bid.
> 
> That is really cute and it gave me and I dea for this fabric that I have this coordinating fabric for but I can't figure out what to make out of it!  Problem is I think Nikki is to old for it.  There is always my niece Anya!
> 
> Yup Nikki is all signed up for Cheer again and I am signed up to coach because she asked.  I guess I should be happy she liked me coaching.  She has also asked to do competition cheer too so come November after Football season I may sign her up for that.  she wants to do it now but there isn't really anything so she is just in Karate.
> 
> That story it GREAT!  LOVE it!  These kids grow up far to fast these days!  You need to write that story down it is priceless!
> 
> I actually ahd a reaction a few weeks ago from Bliss eye cream.  I usually use Philosophy Hope in a Tube( LOVE IT!) well I really wanted to try Bliss so the lady at Sephora gave me a sample ad my eye swelled up and got red and itch it was awful!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Well Nikki is off to work with her daddy for 'Bring your daughter to work day'.  She is so excited!  Poor Kyle is too young.
> 
> So today after school we get to g to his ped to talk about ADD for him.  FUN!  UGH!  He has been having some issues in school and my BFF is testing her son so I was looking up info on it and Kyle just fits inattentive add so much it is almost scary!  When I even looked up teaching children with add those learning methods are what I have done at home and it is the only way he really gets things!  So last week I filled out some paperwork and so did his teacher and she has been doing some observations on him and today is our ped visit.  I am in NO way looking to put him on med for it at all!! I just want to maybe know why he does or acts certain ways. Maybe through certain vitamins and teaching methods we can help him.  Thankfully he is VERY good in school his grades are wonderful but his behavior well..  Not that he is bad his is just so antsy and well distracted so easily i can't explain it it just seems more extreme then other kids.  He could also just be immature he is the youngest in his class.  Or he could be bored stiff.  He just needs to be kept busy all the time or I just can't explain it.  So we will see.  Either way this is the 1st step to answers.
> 
> Sorry to be so winded!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think one of my quotes got messed up somewhere.......
> 
> 
> Anyway, I was very hesitant to put Nathan on ritalin, but it was one of the best things we ever did!  He told me (at age 9) that he felt so much better after he started taking it.  He has told me that it feels like he has a race car zooming around in his head, that's how much his thoughts are racing without it.  He was like a new kid on it, much happier and more focussed.  School work was much easier for him too.  It took so much effort for him to try to work when his thoughts were racing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poohteacher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone.  This is my first time posting on this thread.  Can I just start by saying how *beautiful* all of your creations are.  I am in awe and am very jealous of your talent.  And let me just say that I would love to go back in time and bid a whole lot more on that Mary Poppin's dress!  It was a work of art.
> 
> I actually posted another thread looking for an Alice in Wonderland dress and someone suggested I try making the precious dress by CarlaC.  It has been many years since I have used a sewing machine, but I ordered one for my birthday and it should be arriving today.  I'm really excited to attempt it.  Here's my first (of probably many) questions.  I have never used a pattern off the computer before.  How do you go about getting it to print?  Do you end up printing out pieces and taping them together?  Please pardon my ignorance.  I just want to make sure I know how this works before I actually go ahead and buy it.  Do they even sell pattern paper that fits in a computer printer?  Please help a novice!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to say welcome
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## mommyof3princess

tricia said:


> I ironed mine very lightly and it stayed the same.  That is what the ladies at Jo ann's told me.  In fact they actually said 'just make sure you don't iron the crap out of it'



no one said anything to me and it was disney fabric. So I put it away and haven't used it since.  I am glad someone told you.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

minnie2 said:


> So today after school we get to g to his ped to talk about ADD for him.  FUN!  UGH!  He has been having some issues in school and my BFF is testing her son so I was looking up info on it and Kyle just fits inattentive add so much it is almost scary!  When I even looked up teaching children with add those learning methods are what I have done at home and it is the only way he really gets things!  So last week I filled out some paperwork and so did his teacher and she has been doing some observations on him and today is our ped visit.  I am in NO way looking to put him on med for it at all!! I just want to maybe know why he does or acts certain ways. Maybe through certain vitamins and teaching methods we can help him.  Thankfully he is VERY good in school his grades are wonderful but his behavior well..  Not that he is bad his is just so antsy and well distracted so easily i can't explain it it just seems more extreme then other kids.  He could also just be immature he is the youngest in his class.  Or he could be bored stiff.  He just needs to be kept busy all the time or I just can't explain it.  So we will see.  Either way this is the 1st step to answers.
> 
> Sorry to be so winded!


Good luck and I am right there with you about the no meds.  Even with DS having autism and all the issues that go with it, we don't medicate.  We use ABA to teach new skills and change negative behaviors.   It has really helped as we also taught him to speak using ABA.  As he gets older the behaviors are more severe and take longer to change.

I know it is a scarry time and I will pray for a good outcome.


----------



## revrob

Minnie2 - I just saw the post about your son and the possible diagnosis of ADHD.  I understand completely what you're explaining about your son's behavior.  My DS had the exact same thing.  He did very well in school until 5th grade when he made his first B.  This year (6th grade) as he began changing classrooms every hour, his grades were really slipping and his behavior was not good.  This was the first time that I began to wonder if something else was at play.  I made him an appointment and he was diagnosed with ADHD - more on the attentive side than the hyperactivity side.  We did choose to medicate because we felt that the need for modification was immediate and we knew that behavior modification would take time.  Our goal is to ween him off of medication as time progresses and we all learn what this diagnosis means and how to help him modifiy his behavior.  In the mean time, my DS is on vyvanse because it lasts longer in the day and allows my DS to get home and get his homework done before the medication wears off.  He was a different child from day 1.  He is so much happier, and everyone has really noticed a difference in his attitude and behavior.  To us, it allows him to be who he really wants and knows that he should be.  It's made a real difference in his life, and as such, in our family as well!

I wish you all the best in doing all that you can for your DS!  It's not an easy venture, but this diagnosis can be dealt with!


----------



## Disney 4 Me

my*2*angels said:


> Thank you!  The reason she is so grumpy is because she hasn't been sleeping well AT ALL!  And she was wanting a paci!  I know I know, she shouldn't have a paci, but she is potty training, so one thing at the time!



Both of my girls had binkis until they were over 3, too. When I had enough, the Binki Fairy visited our house. She took the binkis and left a present. They were very excited and only asked for their binkis few times after that. And when they did, we said they'd have to give back their presents. Problem solved.

And I love the dress. Cute, cute, cute! Her hair reminds me of my second dd. All of those blond curls are to die for!


----------



## minnie2

poohteacher said:


> Hi everyone.  This is my first time posting on this thread.  Can I just start by saying how *beautiful* all of your creations are.  I am in awe and am very jealous of your talent.  And let me just say that I would love to go back in time and bid a whole lot more on that Mary Poppin's dress!  It was a work of art.
> 
> I actually posted another thread looking for an Alice in Wonderland dress and someone suggested I try making the precious dress by CarlaC.  It has been many years since I have used a sewing machine, but I ordered one for my birthday and it should be arriving today.  I'm really excited to attempt it.  Here's my first (of probably many) questions.  I have never used a pattern off the computer before.  How do you go about getting it to print?  Do you end up printing out pieces and taping them together?  Please pardon my ignorance.  I just want to make sure I know how this works before I actually go ahead and buy it.  Do they even sell pattern paper that fits in a computer printer?  Please help a novice!


Welcome!  the ebooks are wonderful!!!!!!!!  You print the patterns on regular paper and sometimes you piece them together.



adoptionmomma4 said:


> I wish we could start all-star in November.  Our last comp was The second weekend in April and our try outs for next season are May 9th.  Practice will start the following week.  It is hard core here
> 
> Good luck at  your appointment with Kyle.  I took my Justin in for a similar appointment last summer.  I was also not going to go straight to meds with him.  When the doctor said he was fine and did not have ADHD I almost cried.  I asked for meds for me  J/K, but I did think there was something wrong with me.


Se  I am NOT ready for the competitions.  If she does it i want to start with the short season one and if she loves it we can do the longer season.
I love that our girls have found what they love so young!


----------



## poohnpigletCA

teresajoy said:


> These are the outfits  sent out for the Tbelfonti Big Give
> 
> and this is a Jasmine one for Maddie:



Once again great job. 

My oldest DD has been asking for a Jasmine outfit for years. We do not do any belly showing clothes so the answer has always been no. So I have 3 questions for you.....

1. Where did you get the fabric?

2. How did you do the Jasmine picture at the neckline?

3. How do you feel about being CASE'd?


----------



## froggy33

Hey ladies and Tom!  Hancock Fabrics has the Juno Serger Machine by Janome Model 3434D on sale right now for $179.99 and I can use the $5 online coupon with free shipping!  But I need to know if this is a good machine??  Mostly I just want to do simple one step seams and some nice rolled hems.  I have never really even touched a serger so I am totally new to this (you can bet I'll ask a lot of questions on here!!).  Is it okay for a beginner who may someday upgrade??

Just to enable a bit:  I was at JoAnns yesterday and mine (in Kansas) had a Singer Future CE-350 on sale for $799.99 (normally $1300) which is the same price as the CE-250!!  The guys said they were getting rid of that model and so it was a floor model only.  Maybe your stores will have some too!  I would love this, but think I have to ease into the $800!!

Thanks!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

revrob said:


> Minnie2 - I just saw the post about your son and the possible diagnosis of ADHD. I understand completely what you're explaining about your son's behavior. My DS had the exact same thing. He did very well in school until 5th grade when he made his first B. This year (6th grade) as he began changing classrooms every hour, his grades were really slipping and his behavior was not good. This was the first time that I began to wonder if something else was at play. I made him an appointment and he was diagnosed with ADHD - more on the attentive side than the hyperactivity side. We did choose to medicate because we felt that the need for modification was immediate and we knew that behavior modification would take time. Our goal is to ween him off of medication as time progresses and we all learn what this diagnosis means and how to help him modifiy his behavior. In the mean time, my DS is on vyvanse because it lasts longer in the day and allows my DS to get home and get his homework done before the medication wears off. He was a different child from day 1. He is so much happier, and everyone has really noticed a difference in his attitude and behavior. To us, it allows him to be who he really wants and knows that he should be. It's made a real difference in his life, and as such, in our family as well!
> 
> I wish you all the best in doing all that you can for your DS! It's not an easy venture, but this diagnosis can be dealt with!


 Jenna and I both take Vyvanse. The happiness is a side effect. With all the depression that I suffer from it was a welcome side effect for me.


----------



## minnie2

jham said:


> Anyway, I was very hesitant to put Nathan on ritalin, but it was one of the best things we ever did!  He told me (at age 9) that he felt so much better after he started taking it.  He has told me that it feels like he has a race car zooming around in his head, that's how much his thoughts are racing without it.  He was like a new kid on it, much happier and more focussed.  School work was much easier for him too.  It took so much effort for him to try to work when his thoughts were racing.


Thanks for the input!  I am so glad it help Nathan!  I have heard good things about it.  Kyle would defiantly be on the inattentive side he isn't that hyper but who knows.  Since he is just in 1st grade and the yr is almost over I am hoping that if we catch it early we can do things to help him but if in the end he needs med that you know that is what he will need.  
 I get the whole thoughts racing BIG time!  Heck maybe I am ADD too!  My mom keeps telling me I am!  


MinnieVanMom said:


> Good luck and I am right there with you about the no meds.  Even with DS having autism and all the issues that go with it, we don't medicate.  We use ABA to teach new skills and change negative behaviors.   It has really helped as we also taught him to speak using ABA.  As he gets older the behaviors are more severe and take longer to change.
> 
> I know it is a scarry time and I will pray for a good outcome.


Thank you!



revrob said:


> Minnie2 - I just saw the post about your son and the possible diagnosis of ADHD.  I understand completely what you're explaining about your son's behavior.  My DS had the exact same thing.  He did very well in school until 5th grade when he made his first B.  This year (6th grade) as he began changing classrooms every hour, his grades were really slipping and his behavior was not good.  This was the first time that I began to wonder if something else was at play.  I made him an appointment and he was diagnosed with ADHD - more on the attentive side than the hyperactivity side.  We did choose to medicate because we felt that the need for modification was immediate and we knew that behavior modification would take time.  Our goal is to ween him off of medication as time progresses and we all learn what this diagnosis means and how to help him modifiy his behavior.  In the mean time, my DS is on vyvanse because it lasts longer in the day and allows my DS to get home and get his homework done before the medication wears off.  He was a different child from day 1.  He is so much happier, and everyone has really noticed a difference in his attitude and behavior.  To us, it allows him to be who he really wants and knows that he should be.  It's made a real difference in his life, and as such, in our family as well!
> 
> I wish you all the best in doing all that you can for your DS!  It's not an easy venture, but this diagnosis can be dealt with!


So glad you got your son the help that he needed ad he is doing well!  Love all the positive stories!  
I think Kyle is still on the young side of getting possibly dx'd but who knows.  I am just curious to see what the dr says.  Like I said he maybe just immature. Or maybe I am so used to Nik being so serious and over the top old for her age that I don't get him.  Who knows all I know is I have to either try to figure out what is up with him or hopefully get some great teachers that 'get' his quirks and see he isn't a bad kid.  With Kyle you either 'get' him or he will drive you nuts!  I think his prek and kindergarten teacher didn't get his spunk.  His prek teacher actually told me to leave him back because he was too immature but if I would have listened to her it would have been awful!  He is advanced academically now being the youngest in his grade I couldn't imagine being one of the oldest he would have been bored stiff.

Thank you all again for your support you ladies are simply wonderful!!!!!


----------



## disneymomof1

Thought I would share a funny story, see my ticker it says Keeping the Secret, well I need to change it to DD can read better than I thought and read my papers about our trip and figured it out !!!  I see her looking at my paper from disney with confirmation # and dates.  She looks at it and says " Are we going to Disney World in month #9?"  I said what are you talking about, she holds up the paper with a huge smile and says very smartly because I am looking at the receipt and it says Disney World at the top and there is a money sign.  I just had to laugh because she was so serious and studying that paper. Oh well it just means that I don't have to hide my sewing from her.  Last week I actually got to Joanns by myself and bought some zebra print to work on a twirl skirt for AK.  I guess I can take that out of hiding.    Have a great day everyone !!!


----------



## minnie2

disneymomof1 said:


> Thought I would share a funny story, see my ticker it says Keeping the Secret, well I need to change it to DD can read better than I thought and read my papers about our trip and figured it out !!!  I see her looking at my paper from disney with confirmation # and dates.  She looks at it and says " Are we going to Disney World in month #9?"  I said what are you talking about, she holds up the paper with a huge smile and says very smartly because I am looking at the receipt and it says Disney World at the top and there is a money sign.  I just had to laugh because she was so serious and studying that paper. Oh well it just means that I don't have to hide my sewing from her.  Last week I actually got to Joanns by myself and bought some zebra print to work on a twirl skirt for AK.  I guess I can take that out of hiding.    Have a great day everyone !!!


Good for her!  Hey what ever it takes to get the kids to read!  Heck Kyle learned to read by reading Disney for kids!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I want to have a name for my "creations"  but I do Photography on the side and was hoping I could use the name for both - So I need to come up with a name.... these were what I came up with so far but I need some opinions---

"Wish Upon A Star Designs" ( could use for both)
"3 Girls Fancy"
"Rubber Ducky Ranch"


I think I may have to have a seperate name for the Photography gig.
Because I like  Rubber Ducky Ranch & 3 Girls Fancy these are my top choices but I don't know which I like better. Anyone?


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I want to have a name for my "creations" but I do Photography on the side and was hoping I could use the name for both - So I need to come up with a name.... these were what I came up with so far but I need some opinions---
> 
> "Wish Upon A Star Designs" ( could use for both)
> "3 Girls Fancy"
> "Rubber Ducky Ranch"
> 
> 
> I think I may have to have a seperate name for the Photography gig.
> Because I like Rubber Ducky Ranch & 3 Girls Fancy these are my top choices but I don't know which I like better. Anyone?


 I like Rubber Ducky Ranch. It paints an adorable mental picture and the other two are too common sounding. Rubber Ducky Ranch would definitely stand out.


----------



## Jennia

my*2*angels said:


> The name really does say it all!  I finished my first today, and just have to say I am in LOVE!  I was sooo afraid of this pattern, but it was really very easy!  I also learned quite a bit while making this dress!  You were right Carla!  It was simple and it turned out better than I expected!  Excuse my model, she is EXTREMELY grumpy today!  Hopefully I can get better pics later!



SO cute, your dd is absolutely adorable!



JaimeK said:


> One more quick Cars project before our trip!
> Reversible bucket hat



Love the hat, looks great on him, too!



Tykatmadismomma said:


> Well I am back from Vegas it was fun. Here is  some pics of or Vow renewal and our dinner at The Top Of The World.



Looks like you had a ton of fun! We're getting ready to leave for Vegas tomorrow morning for my uncle's wedding. =D



disneylovinfamily said:


> need some help for parents of 12 month size DDs
> 
> I am making a set for a lady that is getting a foster child and she doesn't have measurements.  She said to make just a normal size 12 months.  Can anyone give me a waist measurement?  I have the length from a Carla pattern for a standard 12 month but not a measurement for the elastic.  Can someone help me out?



At 16 months, dd's waist was 18" and it's about the same now at 20 months. She's still in 12 months clothing. 



teresajoy said:


> These are the outfits  sent out for the Tbelfonti Big Give
> 
> 
> This one is for Olivia, can you guess who it is suppose to be?  A lot of you have already seen this one on Facebook. I was just really slow posting it here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is a Jasmine one for Maddie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, the first dress is suppose to be Ariel's pink dress:



LOVE them, where did you get that sari fabric at? I've been looking for something similar for ages that isn't super expensive since I often wear a salwar kameez suit for dress up occasions (dh is Indian). 



poohnpigletCA said:


> I am having an extreme moment of righteous indignation and I would like you all to join in it with me.
> 
> So Fairygoodmother (aka Auntie Darla) generously offered to sew a Mary Poppins dress for a silent auction for charity.
> 
> This dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is going to custom make the above dress in the winners size.
> 
> So the silent auction ends and the dress sells for...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $15.00
> 
> I can not believe that! I know it is for a good cause but come on.
> There was all of 2 bids one for 5. and the winning bid for 15.
> 
> 
> I know Darla is feeling a little sad about this.
> 
> Come on join me in my righteous indignation....



Yikes. . .I cannot believe that, makes me a little sick to my stomach. I'd think the material alone would have been worth more than that. =(



2cutekidz said:


> I love this!!  This fabric _is_ from Joann's and I haven't been able to find it again since about this time last year.  I made DD this set with it last Spring.



Gorgeous, that really is great fabric. 


disneymomof1 said:


> Thought I would share a funny story, see my ticker it says Keeping the Secret, well I need to change it to DD can read better than I thought and read my papers about our trip and figured it out !!!  I see her looking at my paper from disney with confirmation # and dates.  She looks at it and says " Are we going to Disney World in month #9?"  I said what are you talking about, she holds up the paper with a huge smile and says very smartly because I am looking at the receipt and it says Disney World at the top and there is a money sign.  I just had to laugh because she was so serious and studying that paper. Oh well it just means that I don't have to hide my sewing from her.  Last week I actually got to Joanns by myself and bought some zebra print to work on a twirl skirt for AK.  I guess I can take that out of hiding.    Have a great day everyone !!!




Oh my goodness, too funny! Hope you don't mind, I copied/pasted your post in an email to my mom it was so cute. ^-^


----------



## poohteacher

Thanks everyone for answering my question about how to print the pattern for the precious dress.  You have inspired me to do this.  Now my next step is to find a store in my vicinity that sells fabric.  The two Jo-Ann's that were closest to me closed up.  It's about a 35 minute ride to Walmart.  I may have to go there.  It's a shame.  One of my best memories from when I was younger is going to the fabric store with my mom and just fingering the bolts of beautiful fabrics and imagining what they could become.


----------



## Jennia

Here was the outfit I made for Caleb for his Big Give. This was my first time making an applique on the sewing machine. My first pair of shorts turned out super ugly, so I tried again and the second time they were okay lol!


----------



## minnie2

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I want to have a name for my "creations"  but I do Photography on the side and was hoping I could use the name for both - So I need to come up with a name.... these were what I came up with so far but I need some opinions---
> 
> "Wish Upon A Star Designs" ( could use for both)
> "3 Girls Fancy"
> "Rubber Ducky Ranch"
> 
> 
> I think I may have to have a seperate name for the Photography gig.
> Because I like  Rubber Ducky Ranch & 3 Girls Fancy these are my top choices but I don't know which I like better. Anyone?


 I like them all!  Sorry I am no help!



Jennia said:


> LOVE them, where did you get that sari fabric at? I've been looking for something similar for ages that isn't super expensive since I often wear a salwar kameez suit for dress up occasions (dh is Indian).


My niece and nephew who I sew for Daddy is from India.  Maybe i should make them something with Sari fabric?  I know their grandma in India does sew sometimes for them so I could NEVER match the fabric from over there!  
Where you married here or there?  My cousin was married over there and I saw all of her Sari's she had specially made for her wedding  Stunning fabric!  Hum they are talking about going back come fall  I may need to have her get some fabric for me!!!!!


Jennia said:


> Here was the outfit I made for Caleb for his Big Give. This was my first time making an applique on the sewing machine. My first pair of shorts turned out super ugly, so I tried again and the second time they were okay lol!


CUTE!


----------



## lucyanna girl

I finally did it. I'm kinda shy to even post this considering the wonderful things you ladies (and Tom) post but here is the Batman outfit I promised my sweet Grandbaby boy. It's my first ever attempt at applique and the first sewing I have done in years. Pants were too long because I had to guess. If we can get them off him I'll shorten them. His mama says it may just be easier to make another pair than to get them off. 















 He loved it!





Not a twirl but something like it.





Little sister is five weeks old and finally can wear a size newborn





She's starting to smile and coo

Penny


----------



## Twins+2more

I like rubber duckie ranch.  It should work for your photography too (if you do just kids).   Rubber Duckie Ranch photography, or Photography by Rubber Duckie Ranch.  Sounds cute, and definatally a name you willl remember


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

teresajoy said:


> These are the outfits  sent out for the Tbelfonti Big Give
> 
> 
> This one is for Olivia, can you guess who it is suppose to be?  A lot of you have already seen this one on Facebook. I was just really slow posting it here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is a Jasmine one for Maddie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, the first dress is suppose to be Ariel's pink dress:


These are beautiful!! 


poohnpigletCA said:


> I am having an extreme moment of righteous indignation and I would like you all to join in it with me.
> 
> So Fairygoodmother (aka Auntie Darla) generously offered to sew a Mary Poppins dress for a silent auction for charity.
> 
> This dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is going to custom make the above dress in the winners size.
> 
> So the silent auction ends and the dress sells for...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $15.00
> 
> I can not believe that! I know it is for a good cause but come on.
> There was all of 2 bids one for 5. and the winning bid for 15.
> 
> 
> I know Darla is feeling a little sad about this.
> 
> Come on join me in my righteous indignation....


More Righteous Indignation here too!!  I would say make it cheap cheap cheap.  Like with Broadcloth!  Seems like someone got Silent Auction confused with Garage Sale.  And why didn't it have a minimum bid??

But if you make it too cheaply you might have the buyer gossiping about how cheap it was made??

DD's school is having a fundraiser this weekend with a silent auction.  I am kind of glad that I didn't sew anything for it.  I did send out a lot of emails and I got some tickets to some places for the silent auction.  I even got Disney Tickets!! 4 one day passes.


poohteacher said:


> Hi everyone.  This is my first time posting on this thread.  Can I just start by saying how *beautiful* all of your creations are.  I am in awe and am very jealous of your talent.  And let me just say that I would love to go back in time and bid a whole lot more on that Mary Poppin's dress!  It was a work of art.
> 
> I actually posted another thread looking for an Alice in Wonderland dress and someone suggested I try making the precious dress by CarlaC.  It has been many years since I have used a sewing machine, but I ordered one for my birthday and it should be arriving today.  I'm really excited to attempt it.  Here's my first (of probably many) questions.  I have never used a pattern off the computer before.  How do you go about getting it to print?  Do you end up printing out pieces and taping them together?  Please pardon my ignorance.  I just want to make sure I know how this works before I actually go ahead and buy it.  Do they even sell pattern paper that fits in a computer printer?  Please help a novice!


Some others answered your question so I just wanted to say WELCOME!!



Jennia said:


> Here was the outfit I made for Caleb for his Big Give. This was my first time making an applique on the sewing machine. My first pair of shorts turned out super ugly, so I tried again and the second time they were okay lol!


Very cute!!


lucyanna girl said:


> I finally did it. I'm kinda shy to even post this considering the wonderful things you ladies (and Tom) post but here is the Batman outfit I promised my sweet Grandbaby boy. It's my first ever attempt at applique and the first sewing I have done in years. Pants were too long because I had to guess. If we can get them off him I'll shorten them. His mama says it may just be easier to make another pair than to get them off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He loved it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a twirl but something like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little sister is five weeks old and finally can wear a size newborn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's starting to smile and coo
> 
> Penny


Adorable children!  I love the Batman outfit.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

poohteacher said:


> Hi everyone.  This is my first time posting on this thread.  Can I just start by saying how *beautiful* all of your creations are.  I am in awe and am very jealous of your talent.  And let me just say that I would love to go back in time and bid a whole lot more on that Mary Poppin's dress!  It was a work of art.
> 
> I actually posted another thread looking for an Alice in Wonderland dress and someone suggested I try making the precious dress by CarlaC.  It has been many years since I have used a sewing machine, but I ordered one for my birthday and it should be arriving today.  I'm really excited to attempt it.  Here's my first (of probably many) questions.  I have never used a pattern off the computer before.  How do you go about getting it to print?  Do you end up printing out pieces and taping them together?  Please pardon my ignorance.  I just want to make sure I know how this works before I actually go ahead and buy it.  Do they even sell pattern paper that fits in a computer printer?  Please help a novice!



i think you will like Carla's patterns, although the precious dress has a lot more to it, than say her "easy fit pants" if you take it slow and read everything it will come together. Be sure when you purchase the pattern to register first, and be logged it, I made the mistake of not registering during my first few purchases and this means I do not have them in my "library"
You will recieve an email after purchase with a downloadable link, but you will also have the pattern stored under your username in your Library. (upper left hand corner of the home page)
From there you will see 2 links- one will say dollversion and the other will be for the dress for girls. 
Print out JUST the directions (from page 1 to the resourse page)
Then decide what size you want. Just before the patterns start there is a legend that tells you what page set you need for the size you are making.
Be sure to set your printer to "NONE" rather than print in margins, etc. So that the pattern prints at 100%- there will be a little box in the upper corner of the page, use a ruler to measure it to be sure it printed at the 100%.
If you have any questions feel free to PM me or post here and someone will help. 


I went and bought my Tutti Frutti fabric. I was so sad I didnt know about it earlier- there were only about 6 bolts left, and I bought 5 of the 6. I got a pink stripe, a rainbow-floral with a coordinating green, the heart shaped strawberries on blue and lavender with little daisies. I already own a pink with hearts. Now I have some really fun stuff for summer clothes!

I took Megan to a little Thomas the train birthday party this morning, it was a nice size, about 6-7 kids. But my back is sore and my hands and feet are swollen from standing. Last night I could NOT find a pain-free position for sleeping. Today i stopped at the drug store and bought a giant cold pack for your back. Im gonna numb myself up before bed tonight!

I really do want to sew, but whenever I have the time, I'm too tired LOL. 

For a HUGE applique, going on a quilt, what do you applique experts suggest for stabilizer? Pooh himself is proabably 3ft tall. A Janome dealer was saying just regular paper works???


----------



## minnie2

lucyanna girl said:


> I finally did it. I'm kinda shy to even post this considering the wonderful things you ladies (and Tom) post but here is the Batman outfit I promised my sweet Grandbaby boy. It's my first ever attempt at applique and the first sewing I have done in years. Pants were too long because I had to guess. If we can get them off him I'll shorten them. His mama says it may just be easier to make another pair than to get them off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He loved it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a twirl but something like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little sister is five weeks old and finally can wear a size newborn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's starting to smile and coo
> 
> Penny


Love the batman!  
You new little grandbaby princess is gorgeous!


----------



## bclydia

Jumping in to say I love my new ruffler foot!!!  Oh my word!!!!
I have hated ruffling.  Nothing has worked all that well for me and it has been a total pain.
Yesterday, I made a spur of the moment trip down to Bellingham Wa to visit JoAnn's.  (All you enablers talking about $1.99 tutti frutti did it!) I did buy a whack of fabric but I also finally remembered to look for the ruffling foot.  I think it's the best $15 I've spent in a long time.  I just played with it for the first time and I'm in love!
I can't wait to make something that needs a ruffle.

Hmm, I may pick apart my disaster of a patchwork skirt and start over.  Then again, it may be worth my time to just start over and forget about the one I started altogether.  That could take a long time to pick apart.

I did skim over some posts and I have to say I'm outraged at the price that was offered at the silent auction!! It should absolutely have had a minimum bid on it!!


----------



## lucyanna girl

Thanks You! We are so in love with them both. If you look at the side of her head in the car seat picture I see a curl sticking out. Looks like we will have two little curly haired babies. 

Penny


----------



## Jennia

minnie2 said:


> I like them all!  Sorry I am no help!
> 
> 
> My niece and nephew who I sew for Daddy is from India.  Maybe i should make them something with Sari fabric?  I know their grandma in India does sew sometimes for them so I could NEVER match the fabric from over there!
> Where you married here or there?  My cousin was married over there and I saw all of her Sari's she had specially made for her wedding  Stunning fabric!  Hum they are talking about going back come fall  I may need to have her get some fabric for me!!!!!
> CUTE!



We were married here, in VA before we moved to WA. I've never been to India, and he has no desire to go back. His aunt does send our dd some really marvelous stuff, though, and is already sending her jewelry sets. I've had a few things sent to me, as well, and we love going to Artesia when we're in the LA area. Tons of shops in Little India and they custom fit the clothing to you right then and there! Love it!



lucyanna girl said:


> I finally did it. I'm kinda shy to even post this considering the wonderful things you ladies (and Tom) post but here is the Batman outfit I promised my sweet Grandbaby boy. It's my first ever attempt at applique and the first sewing I have done in years. Pants were too long because I had to guess. If we can get them off him I'll shorten them. His mama says it may just be easier to make another pair than to get them off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He loved it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a twirl but something like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little sister is five weeks old and finally can wear a size newborn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's starting to smile and coo
> 
> Penny



I think you did great, and what a sweet baby!!



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Very cute!!



Thank you! =D


----------



## minnie2

Jennia said:


> We were married here, in VA before we moved to WA. I've never been to India, and he has no desire to go back. His aunt does send our dd some really marvelous stuff, though, and is already sending her jewelry sets. I've had a few things sent to me, as well, and we love going to Artesia when we're in the LA area. Tons of shops in Little India and they custom fit the clothing to you right then and there! Love it!



Sorry to say my cousin would be happy never to go back but she knows how important it is to her dh so she goes for him.  When she goes I usually get long phone calls because she is having a rough time.


----------



## disneymomof1

I am working on autograph books for a Big Give and have one quick question.  I want to decoupage the front (never done this before), I know I would need Mod Podge but what can I put over it to make it glossy and shiny.  Going to Michaels or Super Joanns in the morning so if anyone knows (and I am sure someone does) let me know. Thanks


----------



## 2cutekidz

poohteacher said:


> Hi everyone.  This is my first time posting on this thread.  Can I just start by saying how *beautiful* all of your creations are.  I am in awe and am very jealous of your talent.  And let me just say that I would love to go back in time and bid a whole lot more on that Mary Poppin's dress!  It was a work of art.
> 
> I actually posted another thread looking for an Alice in Wonderland dress and someone suggested I try making the precious dress by CarlaC.  It has been many years since I have used a sewing machine, but I ordered one for my birthday and it should be arriving today.  I'm really excited to attempt it.  Here's my first (of probably many) questions.  I have never used a pattern off the computer before.  How do you go about getting it to print?  Do you end up printing out pieces and taping them together?  Please pardon my ignorance.  I just want to make sure I know how this works before I actually go ahead and buy it.  Do they even sell pattern paper that fits in a computer printer?  Please help a novice!



WELCOME!!  I posted on the other thread too. Yep, you just print out the pattern pieces, and if they need to be pieced together you just tape them together and go from there.  I use regular paper to print mine out.  I like it much better than the tissue you get with commercial pstterns.  Carla comes on frequently and helps out if anyone needs help, and we all love to give a helping hand too.

FYI - Carla made the Precious Dress ebook after a few Disboutiquers kept bugging her to make a dress in this style.   She LOVES us and likes to make us happy


----------



## jham

disneymomof1 said:


> I am working on autograph books for a Big Give and have one quick question. I want to decoupage the front (never done this before), I know I would need Mod Podge but what can I put over it to make it glossy and shiny. Going to Michaels or Super Joanns in the morning so if anyone knows (and I am sure someone does) let me know. Thanks


 
You can actually find Mod Podge in different finishes.  They have a glossy finish Mod Podge.


----------



## disneymomof1

jham said:


> You can actually find Mod Podge in different finishes.  They have a glossy finish Mod Podge.



That didn't take long, thanks so much !!!!


----------



## vargas17

Does anyone know where I can find some Incredibles fabric?  I would like to do a pair of shorts for ds but can't find any.  I keep finding flannel.  Any help?TIA!!!


----------



## Jennia

minnie2 said:


> Sorry to say my cousin would be happy never to go back but she knows how important it is to her dh so she goes for him.  When she goes I usually get long phone calls because she is having a rough time.



That's great of her to go, though. I'd love to since my dh has so many family members over there, and I think it's important for our dd to meet them (as well as some childhood friends that he calls about once a year). My brother has a friend who's been over there since December for something work related, and he said she's been quite depressed the past few months (though I think part of that is because she's having a hard time reaching people over here when she's awake and feels like talking). 
Has your cousin said why she'd rather not go back? DH always complains about the dirt and how crowded it is.


----------



## sweetstitches

Jennia said:


> Here was the outfit I made for Caleb for his Big Give. This was my first time making an applique on the sewing machine. My first pair of shorts turned out super ugly, so I tried again and the second time they were okay lol!




You did a good job!  I'm sure he'll be thrilled.




lucyanna girl said:


> I finally did it. I'm kinda shy to even post this considering the wonderful things you ladies (and Tom) post but here is the Batman outfit I promised my sweet Grandbaby boy. It's my first ever attempt at applique and the first sewing I have done in years. Pants were too long because I had to guess. If we can get them off him I'll shorten them. His mama says it may just be easier to make another pair than to get them off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He loved it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a twirl but something like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little sister is five weeks old and finally can wear a size newborn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's starting to smile and coo
> 
> Penny




Your batman is really cute and your grandkids are adorable.


----------



## froggy33

Anyone know anything about the Juno Serger at Hancock Fabrics???  I am going to order it today, but I would love your opinions first!

Thanks!!!

Jess


----------



## twob4him

....I went to talk to the sewing teacher at school about.....

.....what else.....



......wait for it.....



.....embroidery machines!


I remember *Minnie Van Mom* mentioning something about going to school and using their embroidery machine. So....I thought I would ask the sewing teacher if she had a machine or if she would want to buy one.....

....well.........



......she said the school has one. And not only that, she tried to use it once and it didn't work right with the old computer she had. She said they never get to embroidering anyways... and maybe I should take it home and try it.....



....thump.....



......(that was me hitting the floor!).....



....so I am sitting here next to a brand spanking new Janome 10000 which costs a bundle I am sure.....and I am reading through the books on how it works in tears......



....now I know for sure some of you must have prayed for me about this so I want to thank you very much! I want to praise God for this wonderful gift!!!  ::


----------



## 2cutekidz

vargas17 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find some Incredibles fabric?  I would like to do a pair of shorts for ds but can't find any.  I keep finding flannel.  Any help?TIA!!!



Search ebay stores - there's one or 2 that are cotton, not flannel.  I'll keep looking!!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

froggy33 said:


> Anyone know anything about the Juno Serger at Hancock Fabrics???  I am going to order it today, but I would love your opinions first!
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> Jess


Sorry I don't know anything about this machine.  If you get it let us know if you like it!


twob4him said:


> ....I went to talk to the sewing teacher at school about.....
> 
> .....what else.....
> 
> 
> 
> ......wait for it.....
> 
> 
> 
> .....embroidery machines!
> 
> 
> I remember *Minnie Van Mom* mentioning something about going to school and using their embroidery machine. So....I thought I would ask the sewing teacher if she had a machine or if she would want to buy one.....
> 
> ....well.........
> 
> 
> 
> ......she said the school has one. And not only that, she tried to use it once and it didn't work right with the old computer she had. She said they never get to embroidering anyways... and maybe I should take it home and try it.....
> 
> 
> 
> ....thump.....
> 
> 
> 
> ......(that was me hitting the floor!).....
> 
> 
> 
> ....so I am sitting here next to a brand spanking new Janome 10000






Wow!  Congratulations and have fun!!!!!!


----------



## kstgelais4

I have been super busy lately, but I thought I would do a fly by posting, an show you a quickie dress I made for a friends dd. 
They helped us out in a giant way during a time of need for our family, and I found out just a few days ago that they were planning a trip to Disney in a few weeks. I wanted to make something quick for their dd, so here it is!

Front:
Can you see my big mistake?




back




clippie









I really love all the stuff everyone else has been posting, esp. the new Carla dresses.
And HI to all the newbies!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

With all the talk of sari fabric...I thought I would share.  Don't we make a colorful bunch???


----------



## froggy33

my*2*angels said:


> Are there any cake bakers/decorators on this thread?  Sydni will be turning six soon and I need to make her cake!!!!  I made Rylie's on her birthday, but that was fairly easy!  Sydni wants to have a Hannah Montana party and I thought it would be cute to make a guitar cake!  Also, I don't know how to decorate it without using fondant, but I can't stand the way fondant taste!  Does anyone have any good recipes for cakes or know what I can use for icing?  I really can't afford to pay 40-50 dollars for someone to make it, so any help would really be appreciated!  I am hoping I can practice enough before then to actually make the cake look good!



I am sure someone has already responded as I am like 20 pages behind, but I thought I would throw my two cents in anyway.  I hate fondant as well - I've even tried the marshmallow fondant and still don't like it.  But I found that you can make regular old betty crocker frosting from the little cans look almost just as smooth ( I usually get the whipped kind).  I have also made my own with confectioners sugar, but buying is way easier!  
What I do is put a really thin layer of frosting on the cake.  I think this is called crumbing or something - the crumbs will show through.  Then you put it in the fridge for a bit to let the frosting harden.  This way the crumbs won't show through on your final cake.  Afterwards you put your final layer of frosting on.  After you have all the frosting on (it will look lumpy), you take a long metal spatula, dip it in warm water, flick off the excess and smooth out the frosting.  Flick off a good majority so the frosting doesn't get really wet.  
I've made a couple practice cakes like this and they turn out really pretty.  My neighbor made a guitar shaped cake that turned out great.  I think she just bought/made two sheet cakes and cut out the shapes and then pieced them together.
Good luck!  I am sure your daughter will love it!


----------



## disneymommieof2

No news on grandpa yet. So we are assuming no news is good news and that the treatments are working or at least being given time to work. It seems that everything that was so urgent before has slowed way down to a snails pace. Thank you all for your good thoughts and prayers for us! 

We got back proofs for the kids pictures today! The kids were all dressed up and I was so anxious to get them back! Lucas is in a no smiling for pictures phase and has a goofy face or weird smile in almost all the pictures! Other wise they look adorable! I'll scan and post later on. I'm heading off to work soon. 

It is a beautiful day here our first 80 degree day since like october!! We've been hanging out and playing outside ALOT!!


----------



## mickimousemama

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I want to have a name for my "creations"  but I do Photography on the side and was hoping I could use the name for both - So I need to come up with a name.... these were what I came up with so far but I need some opinions---
> 
> "Wish Upon A Star Designs" ( could use for both)
> "3 Girls Fancy"
> "Rubber Ducky Ranch"
> 
> 
> I think I may have to have a seperate name for the Photography gig.
> Because I like  Rubber Ducky Ranch & 3 Girls Fancy these are my top choices but I don't know which I like better. Anyone?



I know business licenses in different states are different but in Minnesota they told me to License my Business as an Enterprise, So I am Momiilu Enterprises, However I have three divisions of it, Momiilu Photography, Momiilu Creations, and Momiilu Sew Sweet Creations. 


That all said...... I vote for Rubber Ducky Ranch because it sounds too cute


----------



## disneymomof1

twob4him said:


> ....I went to talk to the sewing teacher at school about.....
> 
> .....what else.....
> 
> 
> 
> ......wait for it.....
> 
> 
> 
> .....embroidery machines!
> 
> 
> I remember *Minnie Van Mom* mentioning something about going to school and using their embroidery machine. So....I thought I would ask the sewing teacher if she had a machine or if she would want to buy one.....
> 
> ....well.........
> 
> 
> 
> ......she said the school has one. And not only that, she tried to use it once and it didn't work right with the old computer she had. She said they never get to embroidering anyways... and maybe I should take it home and try it.....
> 
> 
> 
> ....thump.....
> 
> 
> 
> ......(that was me hitting the floor!).....
> 
> 
> 
> ....so I am sitting here next to a brand spanking new Janome 10000 which costs a bundle I am sure.....and I am reading through the books on how it works in tears......
> 
> 
> 
> ....now I know for sure some of you must have prayed for me about this so I want to thank you very much! I want to praise God for this wonderful gift!!!  ::




Wow, how exciting !!!!  I could really tell from your posts how much you wanted an embroidery machine.  What size hoops does it have?  Can't wait to see what you do with it, I am so excited for you.!!!:


----------



## lori123

lucyanna girl said:


> I finally did it. I'm kinda shy to even post this considering the wonderful things you ladies (and Tom) post but here is the Batman outfit I promised my sweet Grandbaby boy. It's my first ever attempt at applique and the first sewing I have done in years. Pants were too long because I had to guess. If we can get them off him I'll shorten them. His mama says it may just be easier to make another pair than to get them off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little sister is five weeks old and finally can wear a size newborn
> She's starting to smile and coo
> 
> Penny



Hi Penny! 
You did a FABULOUS job on the batman outfit - I'm sure he loves it.
And what a beautiful baby girl!  Bet you can't wait to sew for her as well.
I hope you don't mind me mentioning this.  I am not sure if that is how she is always buckled into her carseat for the road - or if she is just napping at your house.  The way she is buckled right now is not safe for the road.  The little soft rolls by her face are so cute - but they are preventing the buckle from being in the proper position.  The buckle should be placed at the armpit level - or she could come out of her straps in an accident.  I hope I did not offend you by this - just wanted to help.


----------



## lucyanna girl

Thanks. I'm not offended at all. Many years ago a cousin lost a six month old baby girl in a car crash. I'll never forget seeing that little angel in that tiny casket. I'll be sure and mention it to her mama.

Thanks again, you may have kept her from being hurt. 

Penny


----------



## lori123

lucyanna girl said:


> Thanks. I'm not offended at all. Many years ago a cousin lost a six month old baby girl in a car crash. I'll never forget seeing that little angel in that tiny casket. I'll be sure and mention it to her mama.
> 
> Thanks again, you may have kept her from being hurt.
> 
> Penny



You are so sweet.  There are some great links out there with car seat info if you want to share with her mama - here is a link to the site and the basic info:  http://www.multicare.org/marybridge/buckle-up/
Buckling Up

    * Make sure you can adjust the harnesses on your childs car seat easily.
    * For rear-facing car seats  route the harness through the nearest slot that is at or below your childs shoulder.
    * For forward-facing car seats  route the harness through the nearest slot that is at or above your childs shoulder.
    * Adjust the harness snugly against the childs body  if you can pinch the harness between your fingers (at the childs collarbone)  it is too loose.
    * Place the harness retainer clip at armpit level.
    * Do not add any after-market products that didnt come with the car seat (additional padding, harness covers, belt-tighteners, etc)


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

lori123 said:


> Hi Penny!
> You did a FABULOUS job on the batman outfit - I'm sure he loves it.
> And what a beautiful baby girl!  Bet you can't wait to sew for her as well.
> I hope you don't mind me mentioning this.  I am not sure if that is how she is always buckled into her carseat for the road - or if she is just napping at your house.  The way she is buckled right now is not safe for the road.  The little soft rolls by her face are so cute - but they are preventing the buckle from being in the proper position.  The buckle should be placed at the armpit level - or she could come out of her straps in an accident.  I hope I did not offend you by this - just wanted to help.



Funny, I thought the same thing, but didn't want to say anything for fear of seeming overbearing. My husband actually just reinstalled our infant car seat, but the "leveler" is waay off and I dont have the heart to tell him, so I need to contact my AAA office and see if they are having a car seat installation day soon, or if I can meet up with someone one on one soon. Last time the police station did it they used pieces of pool-tubing cut into 3 pieces in order to level the base. Otherwise my babies would not be positioned properly in a crash. 
DD gets upset sometimes when she is sure her harness is too tight, I have to just let her cry it out and then shes fine in a few minutes.

Penny, so glad you recieved the info well! That baby is SUCH a cutie pie! My maternal hormones are in full swing and her photo just made me say "awwwww"


----------



## fairygoodmother

poohnpigletCA said:


> I am having an extreme moment of righteous indignation and I would like you all to join in it with me.
> 
> So Fairygoodmother (aka Auntie Darla) generously offered to sew a Mary Poppins dress for a silent auction for charity.
> 
> This dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is going to custom make the above dress in the winners size.
> 
> So the silent auction ends and the dress sells for...........
> $15.00
> 
> I can not believe that! I know it is for a good cause but come on.
> There was all of 2 bids one for 5. and the winning bid for 15.
> 
> I know Darla is feeling a little sad about this.
> 
> Come on join me in my righteous indignation....



Thank you _all_ for sharing in Karen's (poohnpigletCA) "righteous indignation".  I was a little shocked - no, make that a LOT shocked - at the price.  I believe that the women in charge learned a valuable lesson about minimum bids   The woman who won the auction was quite excited by it...and then asked me if I could have it done by 4/25 for the little girl's birthday.  Can you say "no" in a very loud voice?????  The auction was on the 11th - I clearly stated "4 weeks" - and this is a woman I KNOW PERSONALLY!  Sheeeeesh!

At any rate, as much as I'd like to follow some of your suggestions, I won't.  I will, however, NOT use expensive fabrics for any of this.  Maybe I can find another lace tablecloth on clearance 

But thank you.  Your comments have somehow made me feel vindicated for my feelings.

And thanks Karen for sharing this (although I KNEW I shouldn't have told you!)  I love you.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

fairygoodmother said:


> Thank you _all_ for sharing in Karen's (poohnpigletCA) "righteous indignation".  I was a little shocked - no, make that a LOT shocked - at the price.  I believe that the women in charge learned a valuable lesson about minimum bids   The woman who won the auction was quite excited by it...and then asked me if I could have it done by 4/25 for the little girl's birthday.  Can you say "no" in a very loud voice?????  The auction was on the 11th - I clearly stated "4 weeks" - and this is a woman I KNOW PERSONALLY!  Sheeeeesh!
> 
> At any rate, as much as I'd like to follow some of your suggestions, I won't.  I will, however, NOT use expensive fabrics for any of this.  Maybe I can find another lace tablecloth on clearance
> 
> But thank you.  Your comments have somehow made me feel vindicated for my feelings.
> 
> And thanks Karen for sharing this (although I KNEW I shouldn't have told you!)  I love you.




Oh I'm so sorry about this...what a horrible thing.  Who would have bid $5???  I think I would have been embarrassed if I was the winner that I was ripping you off.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

This is a heads up for all you Petti lovers.

The new Sew Beautiful magazine issue has an adorable blouse pattern and design suggestions that they pair up with a pink petti. SO SWEET

Joann Fabric sells this magazine if you are not a subscriber


----------



## Tinka_Belle

I was cutting out a dress for Jenna for school tomorrow and I heard what I thought was her chatting with a friend. I figured that she had her window open and was just chatting with one of her friends. I don't like her doing this because we live on the bottom floor and I make sure that the windows stay locked all the time. So I quietly walk to her room and she was climbing out her window! I could have just sat right there on the floor and cried. So much fear ran through me at that instant. Needless to say she is big trouble!! Should I tell her what could have happened? I told her that a stranger could have taken her and she would have been gone before I even realized that she wasn't in her room anymore, but should I tell her why? I thought they weren't supposed to do stupid stuff like that until they were teenagers?


----------



## GrammaBelle

Just popping in to say hello and start getting to know folks.  I've been reading TR's for over a year, but just got onto this thread a couple of weeks ago.  I'm now officially obsessed!  I'm back on thread 12 (I didn't want to start clear at the beginning) but I've already been inspired to start sewing for my 4DGD's, who I'm taking to WDW in November of '10.  I'm not starting any clothes for that trip till a few months out from it (although I'm making lots of lists of ideas!) but I've downloaded the Simply Sweet pattern and bought Tutti Frutti fabric in 4 combinations to make them all dresses for their trip to see the family in June.  (They live in Kansas, I live in Washington state)

I'm going to see them next week, and hope to have one finished to show.  If I start posting a few things now, maybe by the time I have something done I can take a picture!  And I hope it doesn't take me too long to figure out how to get all the stuff straight with the signature and such.  

Looking forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

GrammaBelle said:


> Just popping in to say hello and start getting to know folks.  I've been reading TR's for over a year, but just got onto this thread a couple of weeks ago.  I'm now officially obsessed!  I'm back on thread 12 (I didn't want to start clear at the beginning) but I've already been inspired to start sewing for my 4DGD's, who I'm taking to WDW in November of '10.  I'm not starting any clothes for that trip till a few months out from it (although I'm making lots of lists of ideas!) but I've downloaded the Simply Sweet pattern and bought Tutti Frutti fabric in 4 combinations to make them all dresses for their trip to see the family in June.  (They live in Kansas, I live in Washington state)
> 
> I'm going to see them next week, and hope to have one finished to show.  If I start posting a few things now, maybe by the time I have something done I can take a picture!  And I hope it doesn't take me too long to figure out how to get all the stuff straight with the signature and such.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all!




!!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Tinka_Belle said:


> I was cutting out a dress for Jenna for school tomorrow and I heard what I thought was her chatting with a friend. I figured that she had her window open and was just chatting with one of her friends. I don't like her doing this because we live on the bottom floor and I make sure that the windows stay locked all the time. So I quietly walk to her room and she was climbing out her window! I could have just sat right there on the floor and cried. So much fear ran through me at that instant. Needless to say she is big trouble!! Should I tell her what could have happened? I told her that a stranger could have taken her and she would have been gone before I even realized that she wasn't in her room anymore, but should I tell her why? I thought they weren't supposed to do stupid stuff like that until they were teenagers?




I think you did just the right thing Crystal.  You must have been terrified   Aisling ran away from us at Disney once and she got the "bad person" lecture and luckily hasn't tried it again.  Try to get some rest tonight...I know you'll be worrying!


----------



## Adi12982

Since some of you have asked. .. I originally did have a pattern, but have modified it a zillion times, and here is what I have come up with as the best/easiest manner: 

Here is a simplified pattern/diagram:








What you need:

- Two different fabrics each 1 1/3 yards each (or a total of 2 and 2/3 yards if you want to use the same fabric on both sides)
- 1 1/3 yards of batting (the thicker the fluffier, not necessary, but nice)
- 1" wide elastic, 1 3/4 yards of it
- 1 package of matching double folded bias tape

OPTIONAL - if you want to have your own straps, instead of using the ones on the shopping cart - then:
- 1 yard of seat belt strapping
- 1 plastic locking seat belt connector 


Instructions:

- lay your two pieces of fabric, right sides together and the batting and pin.
- stitch around the entire outer edge of the fabric (not the leg/belt holes - just the 4 outside edges of the cover).
I try to use only about a 1/4 - 1/2" seam around the outer edge so that you aren't taking up too much of the fabric. Stitch a solid
seam all the way around the outer edge of the cover and stop stitching about 6" before the starting point so that you end up
with a hole that you will use to turn the cover right side out.
- Turn the cover right side out.Top stitch around the VERY outer edge of the cover leaving the same 6" "hole" the way around to give the cover some added strength and a neat appearance. 
- Now, you will stitch another seam around the outer edge, but not on the very edge, this seam will be 2" in from the outer edge of the cover. This seam will be a casing for the elastic around the outer edge. Make this seam 2" in from the outer edge all the way around the cover. You do not need to account for the "hole". (Now, when you look at your fabric, you will see one seam going all the way around the very outer edge, with an 8 section where you left an opening. Then, you will see another seam 2 further in from the first seam. This seam goes all the way around, without an opening. It starts and stops at the same place, without any gap.
7. At this point, you will want to finish your leg and seat belt holes. You can use the seam tape, which makes a nice, clean
appearance or you can use a serger or even a tight zig zag stitch close to the edge of the fabric. Whatever you chose to use is
up to you and depends on the look you want. What I do is mark with a fabric marker where the leg and seat belt holes should go, and then do an initial stitching around where I will be cutting, then I cut just inside - this helps keep it all together a little easier than just pinning (which I used to do).  
- after cutting out the holes I then attach the bias tape around the leg hole cuts I made and the ones for the seat belt. 
8. Now is time for the elastic. It is the hardest to do using a safety pin (your hands will get tired and it will take a while, but it can be done).  What I have been using is one of those cheap curtain rods - I take the plastic cap of the end and push the elastic in a bit and then recap, and push through.  If you have real tools for it, have at it. .. just get it through 

Whichever way you use, once you have the elastic through
the casing and have both ends of the elastic back at the 8opening, you will need to stitch the two ends of the elastic together
tightly so that it doesn't come apart. Once thats done, stitch the 8" hole closed at the top/finish the edge top stitching.

9. Lastly, you need to make the seat belt, if you are making one.  Split the seat belt material in half and attach at either side. I've never done this, but have seen that some do. 

Double Cart Cover Alternate Instructions: To make the double cart cover, you will do everything exactly as stated in the original pattern, except you will need to make 4 leg holes instead of two and you'll need to make 4 seat belt holes instead of 2. You will need to purchase 2 yards of seat belt strapping, 2 locking clips for the seat belts and extra binding, since one package, most likely, will not cover all 4 leg holes and all 4 seat belt holes. To add the leg holes, you will need to cut one additional leg hole on either side of the original 2 leg holes. Space them 2" apart from the original holes, just as the two original holes are spaced 2" apart. So, you will end up with 9.5" of fabric left from the edge of the outer holes to the edge of the fabric, instead of the 16.5" which is shown in the original pattern. To add the seat belt holes, you will just look at the leg holes as two sets and put one hole above the outer edge of the leg holes of each set. (see the original iagram for placement above the set of leg holes and do this with each of the two sets).

Super simple, once you have done it once  Please let me know if you have any questions!



You can get creative and add pockets or toy loops (I usually do toy loops). and you can make pillows to prop smaller babies up with any left over fabric. 

If this is of any use to anyone, feel free to add it to your bookmarks Teresa


----------



## danicaw

poohnpigletCA said:


> I am having an extreme moment of righteous indignation and I would like you all to join in it with me.
> 
> So Fairygoodmother (aka Auntie Darla) generously offered to sew a Mary Poppins dress for a silent auction for charity.
> 
> This dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is going to custom make the above dress in the winners size.
> 
> So the silent auction ends and the dress sells for...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $15.00
> 
> I can not believe that! I know it is for a good cause but come on.
> There was all of 2 bids one for 5. and the winning bid for 15.
> 
> 
> I know Darla is feeling a little sad about this.
> 
> Come on join me in my righteous indignation....



Oh no! Seriously? Thats crazy.... what were those bidders thinking. I am sorry! 



bclydia said:


> Jumping in to say I love my new ruffler foot!!!  Oh my word!!!!
> I have hated ruffling.  Nothing has worked all that well for me and it has been a total pain.
> Yesterday, I made a spur of the moment trip down to Bellingham Wa to visit JoAnn's.  (All you enablers talking about $1.99 tutti frutti did it!) I did buy a whack of fabric but I also finally remembered to look for the ruffling foot.  I think it's the best $15 I've spent in a long time.  I just played with it for the first time and I'm in love!
> I can't wait to make something that needs a ruffle.
> 
> Hmm, I may pick apart my disaster of a patchwork skirt and start over.  Then again, it may be worth my time to just start over and forget about the one I started altogether.  That could take a long time to pick apart.
> 
> I did skim over some posts and I have to say I'm outraged at the price that was offered at the silent auction!! It should absolutely have had a minimum bid on it!!



Ok, now I want one tooo! You got it at JoAnn?
Soo, cool! Thanks.

Ok, I have been lurking and not sewing, but I saw this skirt online at the Disneystore and I seriously would love a Cindy version of it... which they do not have... I want to case it, but am not sure where to start. 






Any ideas?
Boy, I wish I was more excited about making the laptop sleeves I am supposed to be working on


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I think you did just the right thing Crystal. You must have been terrified  Aisling ran away from us at Disney once and she got the "bad person" lecture and luckily hasn't tried it again. Try to get some rest tonight...I know you'll be worrying!


I had the bad person lecture again and I will have her explain to her grandpa why she doesn't have her iPod and I will have him explain to her again about bad people tomorrow. She listens to him when he explains these things to her. I will be checking her window constantly tonight. I worry about these things already, this is going to make the worry worse.


----------



## eeyore3847

Just finished today my new Sponge Bob set!!!!


----------



## Adi12982

froggy33 said:


> Hey ladies and Tom!  Hancock Fabrics has the Juno Serger Machine by Janome Model 3434D on sale right now for $179.99 and I can use the $5 online coupon with free shipping!  But I need to know if this is a good machine??  Mostly I just want to do simple one step seams and some nice rolled hems.  I have never really even touched a serger so I am totally new to this (you can bet I'll ask a lot of questions on here!!).  Is it okay for a beginner who may someday upgrade??
> 
> Just to enable a bit:  I was at JoAnns yesterday and mine (in Kansas) had a Singer Future CE-350 on sale for $799.99 (normally $1300) which is the same price as the CE-250!!  The guys said they were getting rid of that model and so it was a floor model only.  Maybe your stores will have some too!  I would love this, but think I have to ease into the $800!!
> 
> Thanks!!



My MIL got her's (futura CE-350) for $800 brand new from here in October: 
http://www.sewvacdirect.com/singer-ce350.html

They have great customer service, and the machine has been working fabulously.  I recommend them - she did get the extended warranty just in case. . . but no need for it so far!


----------



## ibesue

Twins+2more said:


> Good morning friends.  Today it will get up to 65 then this weekend we will see 80's.  Woo Hoo !   Any how, have a good day.



Woo Hoo and if finally cooled down here in So Cali!  Only going to be in the 60's tomorrow.  So much better than the 106 the other day!  



Jennia said:


> I've had a few things sent to me, as well, and we love going to Artesia when we're in the LA area. Tons of shops in Little India and they custom fit the clothing to you right then and there! Love it!



When I was reading this I was thinking that I know a place in LA like that!!  I didn't know it was still called Artesia!  I grew up in Lakewood which is a city or two over.  Artesia is where the cows were when I was growing up.  The Hay stacks were a fun place to hang out when you are in middle school!  



twob4him said:


> ....I went to talk to the sewing teacher at school about.....
> 
> .....what else.....
> 
> 
> 
> ......wait for it.....
> 
> 
> 
> .....embroidery machines!




CONGRATS and enjoy that machine!!  What size hoops do you have?




kstgelais4 said:


> I have been super busy lately, but I thought I would do a fly by posting, an show you a quickie dress I made for a friends dd.
> They helped us out in a giant way during a time of need for our family, and I found out just a few days ago that they were planning a trip to Disney in a few weeks. I wanted to make something quick for their dd, so here it is!
> 
> Front:
> Can you see my big mistake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back



Very cute and I don't see any mistakes?




GrammaBelle said:


> Just popping in to say hello and start getting to know folks.  I've been reading TR's for over a year, but just got onto this thread a couple of weeks ago.  I'm now officially obsessed!  I'm back on thread 12 (I didn't want to start clear at the beginning) but I've already been inspired to start sewing for my 4DGD's, who I'm taking to WDW in November of '10.  I'm not starting any clothes for that trip till a few months out from it (although I'm making lots of lists of ideas!) but I've downloaded the Simply Sweet pattern and bought Tutti Frutti fabric in 4 combinations to make them all dresses for their trip to see the family in June.  (They live in Kansas, I live in Washington state)
> 
> I'm going to see them next week, and hope to have one finished to show.  If I start posting a few things now, maybe by the time I have something done I can take a picture!  And I hope it doesn't take me too long to figure out how to get all the stuff straight with the signature and such.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all!



Welcome from another grandma!  Its really fun to sew for the grandgirls!



Tinka_Belle said:


> I was cutting out a dress for Jenna for school tomorrow and I heard what I thought was her chatting with a friend. I figured that she had her window open and was just chatting with one of her friends. I don't like her doing this because we live on the bottom floor and I make sure that the windows stay locked all the time. So I quietly walk to her room and she was climbing out her window! I could have just sat right there on the floor and cried. So much fear ran through me at that instant. Needless to say she is big trouble!! Should I tell her what could have happened? I told her that a stranger could have taken her and she would have been gone before I even realized that she wasn't in her room anymore, but should I tell her why? I thought they weren't supposed to do stupid stuff like that until they were teenagers?



OMGoodness, how scary.  I think its probably good that Miss Kadie's room is on the 3rd floor!



Adi12982 said:


> Since some of you have asked. .. I originally did have a pattern, but have modified it a zillion times, and here is what I have come up with as the best/easiest manner:
> 
> Here is a simplified pattern/diagram:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you need:
> 
> - Two different fabrics each 1 1/3 yards each (or a total of 2 and 2/3 yards if you want to use the same fabric on both sides)
> - 1 1/3 yards of batting (the thicker the fluffier, not necessary, but nice)
> - 1" wide elastic, 1 3/4 yards of it
> - 1 package of matching double folded bias tape
> 
> OPTIONAL - if you want to have your own straps, instead of using the ones on the shopping cart - then:
> - 1 yard of seat belt strapping
> - 1 plastic locking seat belt connector
> 
> 
> Instructions:
> 
> - lay your two pieces of fabric, right sides together and the batting and pin.
> - stitch around the entire outer edge of the fabric (not the leg/belt holes - just the 4 outside edges of the cover).
> I try to use only about a 1/4 - 1/2" seam around the outer edge so that you aren't taking up too much of the fabric. Stitch a solid
> seam all the way around the outer edge of the cover and stop stitching about 6" before the starting point so that you end up
> with a hole that you will use to turn the cover right side out.
> - Turn the cover right side out.Top stitch around the VERY outer edge of the cover leaving the same 6" "hole" the way around to give the cover some added strength and a neat appearance.
> - Now, you will stitch another seam around the outer edge, but not on the very edge, this seam will be 2" in from the outer edge of the cover. This seam will be a casing for the elastic around the outer edge. Make this seam 2" in from the outer edge all the way around the cover. You do not need to account for the "hole". (Now, when you look at your fabric, you will see one seam going all the way around the very outer edge, with an 8 section where you left an opening. Then, you will see another seam 2 further in from the first seam. This seam goes all the way around, without an opening. It starts and stops at the same place, without any gap.
> 7. At this point, you will want to finish your leg and seat belt holes. You can use the seam tape, which makes a nice, clean
> appearance or you can use a serger or even a tight zig zag stitch close to the edge of the fabric. Whatever you chose to use is
> up to you and depends on the look you want. What I do is mark with a fabric marker where the leg and seat belt holes should go, and then do an initial stitching around where I will be cutting, then I cut just inside - this helps keep it all together a little easier than just pinning (which I used to do).
> - after cutting out the holes I then attach the bias tape around the leg hole cuts I made and the ones for the seat belt.
> 8. Now is time for the elastic. It is the hardest to do using a safety pin (your hands will get tired and it will take a while, but it can be done).  What I have been using is one of those cheap curtain rods - I take the plastic cap of the end and push the elastic in a bit and then recap, and push through.  If you have real tools for it, have at it. .. just get it through
> 
> Whichever way you use, once you have the elastic through
> the casing and have both ends of the elastic back at the 8opening, you will need to stitch the two ends of the elastic together
> tightly so that it doesn't come apart. Once thats done, stitch the 8" hole closed at the top/finish the edge top stitching.
> 
> 9. Lastly, you need to make the seat belt, if you are making one.  Split the seat belt material in half and attach at either side. I've never done this, but have seen that some do.
> 
> Double Cart Cover Alternate Instructions: To make the double cart cover, you will do everything exactly as stated in the original pattern, except you will need to make 4 leg holes instead of two and you'll need to make 4 seat belt holes instead of 2. You will need to purchase 2 yards of seat belt strapping, 2 locking clips for the seat belts and extra binding, since one package, most likely, will not cover all 4 leg holes and all 4 seat belt holes. To add the leg holes, you will need to cut one additional leg hole on either side of the original 2 leg holes. Space them 2" apart from the original holes, just as the two original holes are spaced 2" apart. So, you will end up with 9.5" of fabric left from the edge of the outer holes to the edge of the fabric, instead of the 16.5" which is shown in the original pattern. To add the seat belt holes, you will just look at the leg holes as two sets and put one hole above the outer edge of the leg holes of each set. (see the original iagram for placement above the set of leg holes and do this with each of the two sets).
> 
> Super simple, once you have done it once  Please let me know if you have any questions!
> 
> 
> 
> You can get creative and add pockets or toy loops (I usually do toy loops). and you can make pillows to prop smaller babies up with any left over fabric.
> 
> If this is of any use to anyone, feel free to add it to your bookmarks Teresa



Now you post it!!  After I bought the McCalls pattern yesterday!!! But its all good, it was only 99 cents.  How much fabric do you use?  I was concerned about their pattern wanting over 2 yards for each side.  Then I saw they have a bag to put it in.  



I think someone this week said they have a Tut for clothe diapers??  Am I imagining it?  I am interested!!!


----------



## princessmom29

poohteacher said:


> Hi everyone.  This is my first time posting on this thread.  Can I just start by saying how *beautiful* all of your creations are.  I am in awe and am very jealous of your talent.  And let me just say that I would love to go back in time and bid a whole lot more on that Mary Poppin's dress!  It was a work of art.
> 
> I actually posted another thread looking for an Alice in Wonderland dress and someone suggested I try making the precious dress by CarlaC.  It has been many years since I have used a sewing machine, but I ordered one for my birthday and it should be arriving today.  I'm really excited to attempt it.  Here's my first (of probably many) questions.  I have never used a pattern off the computer before.  How do you go about getting it to print?  Do you end up printing out pieces and taping them together?  Please pardon my ignorance.  I just want to make sure I know how this works before I actually go ahead and buy it.  Do they even sell pattern paper that fits in a computer printer?  Please help a novice!



that was linette and me!! I promised you a pic of my dress and lost the thread. I posted it once here, but here it is one more time:





It really is not that bad to make! Good luck!!!


----------



## Adi12982

ibesue said:


> Now you post it!!  After I bought the McCalls pattern yesterday!!! But its all good, it was only 99 cents.  How much fabric do you use?  I was concerned about their pattern wanting over 2 yards for each side.  Then I saw they have a bag to put it in.



It is 1-1/3 yards for each side, so 2-2/3 total.


----------



## 2cutekidz

danicaw said:


> Oh no! Seriously? Thats crazy.... what were those bidders thinking. I am sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, now I want one tooo! You got it at JoAnn?
> Soo, cool! Thanks.
> 
> Ok, I have been lurking and not sewing, but I saw this skirt online at the Disneystore and I seriously would love a Cindy version of it... which they do not have... I want to case it, but am not sure where to start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas?
> Boy, I wish I was more excited about making the laptop sleeves I am supposed to be working on



How good are you a altering a pattern?  You wouldn't  have to alter this one too much - just the curve on the front of the skirt, and add ruffles.

http://www.butterick.com/item/B3832.htm?tab=list/infants_toddlers_children&page=all


----------



## sahm1000

EnchantedPrincess said:


> I am asking for prayers again...no wonder my blood pressure is high...I just can't believe that about five months after my husband got laid-off from his previous job, we are going through this again at his new job!  We will find out within the next two weeks or so if dh will still have a job.   So please say a little prayer for dh, and for all those at his work!




Praying for your husband and your blood pressure Jenny.  I can only imagine how hard this is.




princessmom29 said:


> I DID IT!!!!
> I finally ordered an embroidery machine!!! I got the singer futura ce-150 with ALL the software, auto punch, photo punch, hyperfont,auto crossstitch, and the multi hour tutorial for $799 on HSN with the flexpay option. 5 payments of $159. It should be here may 2 I am sooooo excited!!!!!!




LUCKY!  I so want an embroidery machine!  If I decide to get one it's this one or the equivalent Brother machine.  Can't wait to see what you make with it!



teresajoy said:


> These are the outfits  sent out for the Tbelfonti Big Give
> 
> 
> This one is for Olivia, can you guess who it is suppose to be?  A lot of you have already seen this one on Facebook. I was just really slow posting it here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is a Jasmine one for Maddie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, the first dress is suppose to be Ariel's pink dress:



Fantastic job Teresa!  Love both of them, the girls will feel so special!  The Jasmine outfit is fantastic!  How hard is that material to work with?  You really did a great job!




poohnpigletCA said:


> I am having an extreme moment of righteous indignation and I would like you all to join in it with me.
> 
> So Fairygoodmother (aka Auntie Darla) generously offered to sew a Mary Poppins dress for a silent auction for charity.
> 
> This dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is going to custom make the above dress in the winners size.
> 
> So the silent auction ends and the dress sells for...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $15.00
> 
> I can not believe that! I know it is for a good cause but come on.
> There was all of 2 bids one for 5. and the winning bid for 15.
> 
> 
> I know Darla is feeling a little sad about this.
> 
> Come on join me in my righteous indignation....



Seriously?  I would consider giving the charity the $15 if I was her and skip making the dress.  No way would I invest that kind of time and money in a dress for someone who gives $15.  



2cutekidz said:


> I love this!!  This fabric _is_ from Joann's and I haven't been able to find it again since about this time last year.  I made DD this set with it last Spring.




I loved the dress but I forgot about your outfit with that same material which I LOVED too.  I even went to our Joann's last year to look for it but never found it.


----------



## lucyanna girl

lori123 said:


> You are so sweet.  There are some great links out there with car seat info if you want to share with her mama - here is a link to the site and the basic info:  http://www.multicare.org/marybridge/buckle-up/
> Buckling Up
> 
> * Make sure you can adjust the harnesses on your childs car seat easily.
> * For rear-facing car seats  route the harness through the nearest slot that is at or below your childs shoulder.
> * For forward-facing car seats  route the harness through the nearest slot that is at or above your childs shoulder.
> * Adjust the harness snugly against the childs body  if you can pinch the harness between your fingers (at the childs collarbone)  it is too loose.
> * Place the harness retainer clip at armpit level.
> * Do not add any after-market products that didnt come with the car seat (additional padding, harness covers, belt-tighteners, etc)





Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Funny, I thought the same thing, but didn't want to say anything for fear of seeming overbearing. My husband actually just reinstalled our infant car seat, but the "leveler" is waay off and I dont have the heart to tell him, so I need to contact my AAA office and see if they are having a car seat installation day soon, or if I can meet up with someone one on one soon. Last time the police station did it they used pieces of pool-tubing cut into 3 pieces in order to level the base. Otherwise my babies would not be positioned properly in a crash.
> DD gets upset sometimes when she is sure her harness is too tight, I have to just let her cry it out and then shes fine in a few minutes.
> 
> Penny, so glad you recieved the info well! That baby is SUCH a cutie pie! My maternal hormones are in full swing and her photo just made me say "awwwww"




Sorry I didn't answer sooner, we went to a baseball game at DD's high school and just got home.

Thanks for the tips and thank you both for your concern. There is nothing more important than protecting a sweet little baby from harm and I am grateful to you both for taking the time to point this out.

Thanks again. 

Penny


----------



## jessica52877

Great! Now I have just read about 4 pages and can't remember all i wanted to say! I remember a little.

Penny - your Batman outfit is so cute! I love the curly hair too! Dallas would be begging me for that outfit if he saw it. The little one is so so cute! She is still so tiny!

Teresa - love the princess outfits! You amaze me with your skills! I cannot sew anything like that and especially with those fabrics!

Ktglesis - I know that isn't right! BUt I LOVE the vida. What a sweet thing to make for the little girl. Your mistake is totally cute and had you not mentioned I would have never noticed it. In fact I was looking at your pictures on facebook earlier and never once did!

Modpodge question - Jeanne is correct. There are different finishes. The glossy is my favorite. They even have glossy with glitter although I find it hard to find. They used to have a plaid outlet store here and I LOVED that place (modpodge is made by plaid). I also have used a spray sealant that will gloss things up if you buy glossy. The modpodge tends to be cheaper.

The Mary Poppins auction - I am sad it only sold for $15. What a wonderful thing to donate and we all know it is worth so much more. Sadly sewing to some people or handmade just doesn't mean alot. I am donating 2 taggie blankets to our schools auction. I figured they would probably go for about $5 each (hopefully) which would maybe cover my supplies but I did figure it was atleast $5 for the school. I would love to do a full vida but just afraid no one would really get it!

I know there was more but no idea what now! 

Oh, CATHY! Whoo hoo! Did you sew anything yet on your machine?


----------



## billwendy

twob4him said:


> ....I....so I am sitting here next to a brand spanking new Janome 10000 which costs a bundle I am sure.....and I am reading through the books on how it works in tears..........now I know for sure some of you must have prayed for me about this so I want to thank you very much! I want to praise God for this wonderful gift!!!  ::



WOO HOO !!! Hmm - how far apart do we live?????? Maybe we need a Jersey Shore Mini meet????????????????? Cant wait to see what you create!!

I started these outfits with the Linette Version of the Vida (she was so sweet to send me the pattern). Well, I messed it up and sent it to her and she fixed it for me!!! I made Hannah the ruffly one and the pants for Tim ( I know they are PJ like, but whats an Aunt Wendy to do - the boy wants his pants!!!!!!!) Im worried Hannah's will be a bit too short - she is inbetween a 2 and 3T - If I had more time I'd do bloomers - but they are beinig dropped off at their Dad's work tomorrow....maybe I could make them and bring them to church on Sunday? The whole reason I made them was for our church missions conference in Oct - well with the mistake and all lets just say they are now ready for our mini missions conference this weekend!


----------



## JAM3

I have bought some lightweight cotton fabric to make some lightweight blankets for my sister has a baby shower gift.  I would like to make them with a different fabric on each side.  However, I am not sure what I should do to keep them from needing ironing and bunching every time she washes them. I do not want them to be able to just thrown in the washer and dried.  No new mother has time for ironing her blankets!  I thought of fusing them together or trying to learn how to do the decorative stitching used in quilting.  Has anyone made blanket this way before?  Any ideas or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## jessica52877

Wendy - Those are cute! If Tim is happy with the pants that keep on making them!

Baby Blankets - I made Dallas one when he was little and to keep it from bunching I sewed Mickey heads and stars on it with thread. As in I cut a mickey head out of paper for a pattern and just traced around it. I guess I'll take a picture since what I am saying is probably not making sense.

I did the same thing on a toddler bed quilt but did Woody. It was just thread sewn in the shape.


----------



## teresajoy

poohnpigletCA said:


> ...



I can't believe that only went for $15!!!! I hope the school learned a lesson on minimum bids! 



poohteacher said:


> Hi everyone.  This is my first time posting on this thread.  Can I just start by saying how *beautiful* all of your creations are.  I am in awe and am very jealous of your talent.  And let me just say that I would love to go back in time and bid a whole lot more on that Mary Poppin's dress!  It was a work of art.
> 
> !







poohnpigletCA said:


> Once again great job.
> 
> My oldest DD has been asking for a Jasmine outfit for years. We do not do any belly showing clothes so the answer has always been no. So I have 3 questions for you.....
> 
> 1. Where did you get the fabric?
> 
> 2. How did you do the Jasmine picture at the neckline?
> 
> 3. How do you feel about being CASE'd?



1.I got the fabric at Joann's, over a year ago. I made my niece Casey a Jasmine outfit with it last year. 

2. That was from a little pair of shoes Lydia had that never fit. 
3. CASE away, as long as you aren't selling it! 

And, incase anyone couldn't tell, the top is the Simply Sweet with the Portrait Peasant elongated bodice and just some little strips with elastic for the sleeve bands. 



lucyanna girl said:


> I finally did it. I'm kinda shy to even post this considering the wonderful things you ladies (and Tom) post but here is the Batman outfit I promised my sweet Grandbaby boy. It's my first ever attempt at applique and the first sewing I have done in years. Pants were too long because I had to guess. If we can get them off him I'll shorten them. His mama says it may just be easier to make another pair than to get them off.
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He loved it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a twirl but something like it.
> 
> Penny



I love the Batman outfit!!! So cute!!!

Your granddaughter is GORGEOUS!!!! I was going to say something about the straps too, but others beat me to it! They look a little lose to me too. She is far to precious to let something happen to! 



lucyanna girl said:


> Thanks You! We are so in love with them both. If you look at the side of her head in the car seat picture I see a curl sticking out. Looks like we will have two little curly haired babies.
> 
> Penny



I noticed that little curl! 



2cutekidz said:


> FYI - Carla made the Precious Dress ebook after a few Disboutiquers kept bugging her to make a dress in this style.   She LOVES us and likes to make us happy


She is the best, isn't she! But, I didn't bug her too much! I just begged her in one email! 



twob4him said:


> ....I went to talk to the sewing teacher at school about.....
> 
> .....what else.....
> 
> 
> 
> ......wait for it.....
> 
> 
> 
> .....embroidery machines!




Cathy, that is wonderful!!! How long do you get to use it? Is it on a permanent loan??? I'm so excited for you!!! 



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> With all the talk of sari fabric...I thought I would share.  Don't we make a colorful bunch???



You guys look gorgeous!!! 


lucyanna girl said:


> Thanks. I'm not offended at all. Many years ago a cousin lost a six month old baby girl in a car crash. I'll never forget seeing that little angel in that tiny casket. I'll be sure and mention it to her mama.
> 
> Thanks again, you may have kept her from being hurt.
> 
> Penny


That is so sad, I'm so sorry. 



fairygoodmother said:


> The woman who won the auction was quite excited by it...and then asked me if I could have it done by 4/25 for the little girl's birthday.  Can you say "no" in a very loud voice?????  The auction was on the 11th - I clearly stated "4 weeks" - and this is a woman I KNOW PERSONALLY!  Sheeeeesh!.




Ok, that is just nuts!!! 



GrammaBelle said:


> Just popping in to say hello and start getting to know folks.  I've been reading TR's for over a year, but just got onto this thread a couple of weeks ago.  I'm now officially obsessed!  I'm back on thread 12 (I didn't want to start clear at the beginning) but I've already been inspired to start sewing for my 4DGD's, who I'm taking to WDW in November of '10.  I'm not starting any clothes for that trip till a few months out from it (although I'm making lots of lists of ideas!) but I've downloaded the Simply Sweet pattern and bought Tutti Frutti fabric in 4 combinations to make them all dresses for their trip to see the family in June.  (They live in Kansas, I live in Washington state)
> 
> I'm going to see them next week, and hope to have one finished to show.  If I start posting a few things now, maybe by the time I have something done I can take a picture!  And I hope it doesn't take me too long to figure out how to get all the stuff straight with the signature and such.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all!



  !!!!!



ibesue said:


> I think someone this week said they have a Tut for clothe diapers??  Am I imagining it?  I am interested!!!



There are a few in the bookmarks, under the baby section.



sahm1000 said:


> Fantastic job Teresa!  Love both of them, the girls will feel so special!  The Jasmine outfit is fantastic!  How hard is that material to work with?  You really did a great job!



It wasn't too hard to work with. It ravels really easily though, it would be hard to sew anything with it without a serger. I have really dry skin, so it kept sticking to me! 



billwendy said:


>



Great job Wendy!!!

Thanks everyone for your kind words about the princess outfits for the Give!!!!


----------



## 2cutekidz

kstgelais4 said:


> I have been super busy lately, but I thought I would do a fly by posting, an show you a quickie dress I made for a friends dd.
> They helped us out in a giant way during a time of need for our family, and I found out just a few days ago that they were planning a trip to Disney in a few weeks. I wanted to make something quick for their dd, so here it is!
> 
> Front:
> Can you see my big mistake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clippie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love all the stuff everyone else has been posting, esp. the new Carla dresses.
> And HI to all the newbies!!



I think it looks great!


----------



## my*2*angels

Tinka_Belle said:


> I had the bad person lecture again and I will have her explain to her grandpa why she doesn't have her iPod and I will have him explain to her again about bad people tomorrow. She listens to him when he explains these things to her. I will be checking her window constantly tonight. I worry about these things already, this is going to make the worry worse.



I know you are probably freaking out, but you did the right thing!  I always try to tell Sydni that there are really bad people who will hurt kids really bad!  I hate to scare her, but sometimes they have to know the truth!  I know you are going to be up all night!



eeyore3847 said:


> Just finished today my new Sponge Bob set!!!!



Lori, that is so cute!  Sydni would go crazy for this!



billwendy said:


> WOO HOO !!! Hmm - how far apart do we live?????? Maybe we need a Jersey Shore Mini meet????????????????? Cant wait to see what you create!!
> 
> I started these outfits with the Linette Version of the Vida (she was so sweet to send me the pattern). Well, I messed it up and sent it to her and she fixed it for me!!! I made Hannah the ruffly one and the pants for Tim ( I know they are PJ like, but whats an Aunt Wendy to do - the boy wants his pants!!!!!!!) Im worried Hannah's will be a bit too short - she is inbetween a 2 and 3T - If I had more time I'd do bloomers - but they are beinig dropped off at their Dad's work tomorrow....maybe I could make them and bring them to church on Sunday? The whole reason I made them was for our church missions conference in Oct - well with the mistake and all lets just say they are now ready for our mini missions conference this weekend!



Great job on all of them!  They look fantastic!


----------



## GrammaBelle

Ok, I finally finished thread #12!  And my first "Simply Sweet."  I had a few little problems with it (like putting the straps between the wrong two layers--grrrr!) but now that I've done it once the next 4 should be pieces of cake!
2 posts down, 8 to go.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

my*2*angels said:


> I know you are probably freaking out, but you did the right thing!  I always try to tell Sydni that there are really bad people who will hurt kids really bad!  I hate to scare her, but sometimes they have to know the truth!  I know you are going to be up all night!


I hate to tell her things that are potentially scary, but I would rather her be scared and leery around people she doesn't know than "not here" anymore.


----------



## NaeNae

GrammaBelle said:


> Ok, I finally finished thread #12!  And my first "Simply Sweet."  I had a few little problems with it (like putting the straps between the wrong two layers--grrrr!) but now that I've done it once the next 4 should be pieces of cake!
> 2 posts down, 8 to go.



*WELCOME*

Just start chating in seperate posts or just do a count down posting. It is sooooooo much fun sewing for the DGkids.  I have 5 but I only sew for 3 of them.  Can't wait to see what you've made.


----------



## sweetstitches

twob4him said:


> ....so I am sitting here next to a brand spanking new Janome 10000 which costs a bundle I am sure.....and I am reading through the books on how it works in tears......




WOW

 You must be living right, girl!



kstgelais4 said:


> Can you see my big mistake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!



I love it!  I didn't notice your mistake.



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> With all the talk of sari fabric...I thought I would share.  Don't we make a colorful bunch???



What a bunch of lovely ladies.  What was the occasion?



eeyore3847 said:


> Just finished today my new Sponge Bob set!!!!



very cute!



billwendy said:


>




They turned out great!


----------



## disneymommieof2

Finally heard about Grandpa tonight! He is having surgery in the am. Please keep him in your prayers. They are most worried about infection as he is in his mid 80's, is weak from not being able to eat all week and has a heart condition. 
Thanks
Anna


----------



## avahoneybee

Wow you gals are talented.


----------



## mrsmiller

So mad all day today I been having trouble with my Internet connections, It keep dropping and we had to restart the modem over and over ,  we called the phone company and not until next week they will come and see as it has to do with the lines, 

I was only able to look at some pages ,(keep loosing connection) but love the outfits posted I believe I saw a skirt that somebody wanted to do
I made something familiar (without the ruffles) 
cut the back , two front pieces , waist band and to this one add ruffles (sorry I am trying to post fast in case I loose conn)

crystal can you put a gate of some sort in the room's window , or maybe an alarm, I can imagine how scarry it must have been for you, there is also a video tape for children about safety and strangers maybe you can check the library

today I spent the day babysitting my friends daughters so to keep them occupied I was teaching them to sew, they were so excited, she made a little pillow all by herself, she wanted me to post picture (her mother gave me permission to share pic but I am still not too comfortable so I decorated her face





I send her home with a mini sewing machine I had and fabrics and  I made her a simple tote for her to do, I made her  promised me that she was going to be careful and only use the machine with her mom,(her mom agreed )


----------



## jeniamt

poohteacher said:


> Hi everyone.  This is my first time posting on this thread.  Can I just start by saying how *beautiful* all of your creations are.  I am in awe and am very jealous of your talent.  And let me just say that I would love to go back in time and bid a whole lot more on that Mary Poppin's dress!  It was a work of art.
> 
> I actually posted another thread looking for an Alice in Wonderland dress and someone suggested I try making the precious dress by CarlaC.  It has been many years since I have used a sewing machine, but I ordered one for my birthday and it should be arriving today.  I'm really excited to attempt it.  Here's my first (of probably many) questions.  I have never used a pattern off the computer before.  How do you go about getting it to print?  Do you end up printing out pieces and taping them together?  Please pardon my ignorance.  I just want to make sure I know how this works before I actually go ahead and buy it.  Do they even sell pattern paper that fits in a computer printer?  Please help a novice!



WELCOME!!!  I made the sleeveless Precious dress for Easter and it took me no longer than 2 hours start to finish.  I am now making the Precious dress with sleeves (Cinderalla) and it took me 2 hours just to do the sleeves and they still suck!  I'm sure it doesn't help that I made the sleeves out of organza and the dress is made from that princessy satin.  As I was sewing I kept singing "slip, slipping away."  I even tried using my walking foot to no avail.  The directions, however, are genius, Carla knows her stuff!  Go slow and maybe make a dress without sleeves just to get your feet wet.



sweetstitches said:


> I'm tempted to try the recipe just because it's so different.  Flour in frosting???



Isn't that the craziest thing?  My good friend is a professional chef and when I told her about the recipe she thought I was crazy.  Then she tried the icing and was blown away.  I had a cupcake a few years ago from Magnolia's and have dreamed about that icing ever since.  I've tried many recipes that I thought might be close but they never were.  In my never-ending search for the perfect buttercream, I by chance, searched Magnolia icing recipe and found it.  I was beside myself!!!!  I should mention, the recipe makes a ton of icing... you could easily half it and have enough for 2 doz. cupcakes or a double layer cake.


----------



## jeniamt

Oh, and I have to get this off my chest...

I went to Wal-mart today and spent, gulp, over $300.  I did buy a ton of fabric but still.  I also bought a bunch of clothes for the kids, they had some really cute stuff.  DD9 has started to pull out Spring/Summer clothes to wear from last year and they are WAY too small so I bought her a bunch of stuff.  

Thanks for letting me share, I feel a little less guilty!


----------



## *Toadstool*

Thank you for the birthday wishes. I had a bad day that day. I took Hannah to the dentist in the morning. Then we went to the pediatrician. Omgoodness!!! They said she needed a blood test to test her cholesterol and check for lead. I thought it was strange because it wasn't mentioned to me before. I figured it would be a quick stick. The lady stuck her and missed the vain and dug around in her arm... until I screamed at her to stop. Hannah was screaming. I know how much that hurts because I am very hard to find a vein on. I was stuck 15 times the last time I had surgery and needed an IV. Now I go straight to anestisiology and get numbed up so it doesn't hurt so bad. Anywho.. I was so mad. The nurse wanted to stick her in her hand, but kept saying she didn't see any veins.. she said she was just going to try anyway. I told her to leave and that I didn't want the test. Then she had to have shots. Poor baby. She just had a bad day, so in turn I had a bad day! I can't imagine what people go through who watch their kids suffer every day. Hannah cried 2 days after saying her legs hurt(where she had the shots) and all of a sudden is having terrible stomach aches. I am wondering if it is just a coincidence. 
Anywho.. enough with the rant!



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


>


Aww.. she looks so precious. What a cute story!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Toadstool.....



Thanks! Hannah really enjoyed all the pictures.




billwendy said:


> Here are a few pictures of Hannah and Elizabeth wearing the LaVida and the Linette Feliz - thank you Linette!! You are such a special person!!


Love the Feliz dresses. That is such a fun pattern!



pixeegrl said:


>


Looks great! It reminds me of fall for some reason. 



Jenjulia said:


>


Love little J's twirl skirt!




revrob said:


> Hey ladies & Tom!  You guys have been chatty today!  I've been away at the funeral of a colleague that I posted about last week.  I'm finally home, and exhausted.  I'm sorry if I've missed all kinds of stuff going on today, but I don't have the energy right now to read every single word - I've had to skim the last several pages.  If for some reason I've missed something meant specifically for me, could someone PM me?  Thanks!
> 
> I did notice quite a few cute things posted and loved them all!








Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hello Everyone!!


Cute bag! 







GoofyG said:


> I can't believe I'm posting pictures of my now 3yr old!  She is growing up so fast!


That picture is so cute!




Haganfam5 said:


>


I am guessing you have a yorkie?? We have a teacup yorkie. Cute dress!



my*2*angels said:


>


Aww.. that is beautiful!


JaimeK said:


> One more quick Cars project before our trip!
> Reversible bucket hat


Hope you have a great trip!



mom2prettyprincess said:


> I guess this would be called an: ENABLER ALERT
> 
> Some of you are already members of the fabricobsession.com/forum co-op but wanted to let you all know they have some great buys going on right now! They just added a Michael Miller buy...And there is a slew of prints including the "ironworks" that I have seen used often on the boards.
> 
> Just wanted to let you all know....


 I sooo can't go and look at that.



EnchantedPrincess said:


> I am asking for prayers again...no wonder my blood pressure is high...I just can't believe that about five months after my husband got laid-off from his previous job, we are going through this again at his new job!  We will find out within the next two weeks or so if dh will still have a job.   So please say a little prayer for dh, and for all those at his work!






princessmom29 said:


> I DID IT!!!!
> I finally ordered an embroidery machine!!! I got the singer futura ce-150 with ALL the software, auto punch, photo punch, hyperfont,auto crossstitch, and the multi hour tutorial for $799 on HSN with the flexpay option. 5 payments of $159. It should be here may 2 I am sooooo excited!!!!!!


How exciting! My hubby would never let me buy anything on a payment plan like that. It sure sounds smart to me.



teresajoy said:


> These are the outfits  sent out for the Tbelfonti Big Give
> 
> 
> This one is for Olivia, can you guess who it is suppose to be?  A lot of you have already seen this one on Facebook. I was just really slow posting it here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is a Jasmine one for Maddie:


That Jasmine is beautiful! I knew it was Ariel right away too. I love that dress.




princessmom29 said:


> Ok, so now that i have this embroidery machine coming i need to learn howto use it, and what supplies I need. Can anyone tell me what type of stabilizer I will need to buy to use with it?? I know I need some sort of sticky back, but what brand is best? Can I still use heat and bond to stick down applique fabric, or will I need to use something else. Anyone have a recomendation for brands of embroidery thread or a source to buy it? HELP!!! I am a little overwhelmed.


www.sewforum.com
Register there and check out the embroidery section. I've learned everything I know about machine embroidery there. I hardly ever use sticky back. I use alot of tear away and poly mesh. Just make sure to use cut away for knits and tear away only on things that are pretty stable on their own. 



twob4him said:


> .....embroidery machines!


So excited for you!



billwendy said:


>


Love the Vida and the other dress. Is that a simply sweet?? 




Eyore4Ever149 said:


> This is a heads up for all you Petti lovers.
> 
> The new Sew Beautiful magazine issue has an adorable blouse pattern and design suggestions that they pair up with a pink petti. SO SWEET
> 
> Joann Fabric sells this magazine if you are not a subscriber


I am in love with so many things in this issue. My favorite is the dress made by Janet Gilbert towards the end of the magazine. She is so talented and is one of my favorite contributors!!! Oh.. and Kari Mecca.. don't get me started on her stuff. I have several of her patterns. Her things are always amazing to me. I just adore that shirt. I plan on getting the pattern in a couple of months. I just got my magazine in yesterday. I felt like it was Christmas! 



Tinka_Belle said:


> So I quietly walk to her room and she was climbing out her window!


Oh my goodness, Crystal!!! 



froggy33 said:


> Anyone know anything about the Juno Serger at Hancock Fabrics???  I am going to order it today, but I would love your opinions first!
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> Jess


I hear Junos are great sergers. I just bought a Babylock serger though. 



kstgelais4 said:


>


That is so cute! Definitely don't see a mistake. Love it!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> With all the talk of sari fabric...I thought I would share.  Don't we make a colorful bunch???


Wow! Love those outfits.


jeniamt said:


> Oh, and I have to get this off my chest...
> 
> I went to Wal-mart today and spent, gulp, over $300. I did buy a ton of fabric but still. I also bought a bunch of clothes for the kids, they had some really cute stuff. DD9 has started to pull out Spring/Summer clothes to wear from last year and they are WAY too small so I bought her a bunch of stuff.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share, I feel a little less guilty!


Oh, I do that alot. I hate going to Wal Mart, so I try to get it all in at once. It is a bit of a shocker when you see how much it is though!


*
Sooo.. I got brought my Babylock Evolve serger home on Tuesday!! I am so excited! I am in love with it. Get ready for lots of serger projects from me! *I am still in shock that my DH bought me this machine.  
Anyone else besides Shannon have one of these babylocks?? I figure we can all be in love together. hehe.. 
Revrob, did you use your wave stitch yet? I made a lingerie bag for my friends lingerie shower. It is soooooo pretty!!! I need many more colors of serger thread so I can make more use of it. Joann's has Maxilock thread on clearance right now. 
Wow.. it is EARLY! My MIL is coming tomorrow. I really should get to bed!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

billwendy said:


> WOO HOO !!! Hmm - how far apart do we live?????? Maybe we need a Jersey Shore Mini meet????????????????? Cant wait to see what you create!!
> 
> I started these outfits with the Linette Version of the Vida (she was so sweet to send me the pattern). Well, I messed it up and sent it to her and she fixed it for me!!! I made Hannah the ruffly one and the pants for Tim ( I know they are PJ like, but whats an Aunt Wendy to do - the boy wants his pants!!!!!!!) Im worried Hannah's will be a bit too short - she is inbetween a 2 and 3T - If I had more time I'd do bloomers - but they are beinig dropped off at their Dad's work tomorrow....maybe I could make them and bring them to church on Sunday? The whole reason I made them was for our church missions conference in Oct - well with the mistake and all lets just say they are now ready for our mini missions conference this weekend!



I adore this!!!!! Love the fabric choices!


----------



## twob4him

I spent two hours trying to get the machine to work last night


The needle thread won't pick up the bobbin thread though it is going around the bobbin and though the feeddogs are rising the fabric just wont feed thru the machine. So I am going to bring it back to school and find out what I am doing wrong or if the machine needs to be fixed. Yaaa so I didnt get very far with it.
As far as the hoops, it has the 4x4 and the 5x7 and all of the features I wanted on the babylock. Its a really nice machine! Its not mine of course, I can borrow it temporarily if I can get it to work that is!



Awesome stuff posted...I skimmed thru this morning! I see some more disney outfits!!! Cute!!!


----------



## JAM3

I would love to see a picture of the blankets you made.  They sound cute!  



jessica52877 said:


> Wendy - Those are cute! If Tim is happy with the pants that keep on making them!
> 
> Baby Blankets - I made Dallas one when he was little and to keep it from bunching I sewed Mickey heads and stars on it with thread. As in I cut a mickey head out of paper for a pattern and just traced around it. I guess I'll take a picture since what I am saying is probably not making sense.
> 
> I did the same thing on a toddler bed quilt but did Woody. It was just thread sewn in the shape.


----------



## revrob

*Toadstool* said:


> Thank you for the birthday wishes. I had a bad day that day. I took Hannah to the dentist in the morning. Then we went to the pediatrician. Omgoodness!!! They said she needed a blood test to test her cholesterol and check for lead. I thought it was strange because it wasn't mentioned to me before. I figured it would be a quick stick. The lady stuck her and missed the vain and dug around in her arm... until I screamed at her to stop. Hannah was screaming. I know how much that hurts because I am very hard to find a vein on. I was stuck 15 times the last time I had surgery and needed an IV. Now I go straight to anestisiology and get numbed up so it doesn't hurt so bad. Anywho.. I was so mad. The nurse wanted to stick her in her hand, but kept saying she didn't see any veins.. she said she was just going to try anyway. I told her to leave and that I didn't want the test. Then she had to have shots. Poor baby. She just had a bad day, so in turn I had a bad day! I can't imagine what people go through who watch their kids suffer every day. Hannah cried 2 days after saying her legs hurt(where she had the shots) and all of a sudden is having terrible stomach aches. I am wondering if it is just a coincidence.
> Anywho.. enough with the rant!
> 
> 
> www.sewforum.com
> Register there and check out the embroidery section. I've learned everything I know about machine embroidery there. I hardly ever use sticky back. I use alot of tear away and poly mesh. Just make sure to use cut away for knits and tear away only on things that are pretty stable on their own.
> 
> I am in love with so many things in this issue. My favorite is the dress made by Janet Gilbert towards the end of the magazine. She is so talented and is one of my favorite contributors!!! Oh.. and Kari Mecca.. don't get me started on her stuff. I have several of her patterns. Her things are always amazing to me. I just adore that shirt. I plan on getting the pattern in a couple of months. I just got my magazine in yesterday. I felt like it was Christmas!
> 
> *
> Sooo.. I got brought my Babylock Evolve serger home on Tuesday!! I am so excited! I am in love with it. Get ready for lots of serger projects from me! *I am still in shock that my DH bought me this machine.
> Anyone else besides Shannon have one of these babylocks?? I figure we can all be in love together. hehe..
> Revrob, did you use your wave stitch yet? I made a lingerie bag for my friends lingerie shower. It is soooooo pretty!!! I need many more colors of serger thread so I can make more use of it. Joann's has Maxilock thread on clearance right now.
> Wow.. it is EARLY! My MIL is coming tomorrow. I really should get to bed!




How AWFUL for Hannah!  I sure hope she's feeling a little better now.  Poor baby!  It's awful when you have veins that are difficult, but it's even more so for a child.  I can't believe the nurse kept digging like that!


You've talked me into finding the newest issue of Sew Beautiful!  I've got a lot to do today, but maybe I'll swing by and pick it up after I've taken AbbyGrace to school.  I probably just need to subscribe to it - I love that magazine!

YOO HOO!  for your new serger!  Don't you LOVE IT!  I was thinking that again last night when I changed the thread to do a rolled edge hem - I sure love this machine!  I can't wait to see what you do with it.  I don't have the wave feature on mine.  I couldn't convince myself that I would really use it enough to get that model.  I'd love to see what you do with it, though!  Have fun!  HOORAY for husbands that get our addictions and buy us great toys!


----------



## revrob

CATHY (twob4him) - I thought I had posted this yesterday, and I don't see it.  I just wanted to say CONGRATULATIONS ON THE NEW MACHINE!  What an awesome thing to happen.  I hope you figure out what's going on with the machine and you're able to make all kinds of great stuff with it!  ENJOY!


----------



## bear_mom

> Thank you for the birthday wishes. I had a bad day that day. I took Hannah to the dentist in the morning. Then we went to the pediatrician. Omgoodness!!! They said she needed a blood test to test her cholesterol and check for lead. I thought it was strange because it wasn't mentioned to me before. I figured it would be a quick stick. The lady stuck her and missed the vain and dug around in her arm... until I screamed at her to stop. Hannah was screaming. I know how much that hurts because I am very hard to find a vein on. I was stuck 15 times the last time I had surgery and needed an IV. Now I go straight to anestisiology and get numbed up so it doesn't hurt so bad. Anywho.. I was so mad. The nurse wanted to stick her in her hand, but kept saying she didn't see any veins.. she said she was just going to try anyway. I told her to leave and that I didn't want the test. Then she had to have shots. Poor baby. She just had a bad day, so in turn I had a bad day! I can't imagine what people go through who watch their kids suffer every day. Hannah cried 2 days after saying her legs hurt(where she had the shots) and all of a sudden is having terrible stomach aches. I am wondering if it is just a coincidence.
> Anywho.. enough with the rant!



Do you live in an older home? That is probably the reason for the lead test. If you live in a newer home (since the late 70's) then it isn't as big of a deal (providing she doesn't spend a lot of time in an older home). 

Can you go to a lab to have the blood drawn? Here we have labs and the are staffed with people who just draw blood. 

Emily


----------



## minnie2

It is official!
We had Kyle's ADD evaluation yesterday and his dr said he is 'Classic ADD' the dr was WONDERFUL!  He was all for trying behavior modification for awhile since his grades are great and there are no real behavior( being mean or bad) issues.  He did say since we caught it so young hopefully it will make a difference but he does think by around 5th grade he will probably need meds.  Which if he does he does but for now I am glad to have a dx and we can go from here and teach him the way he needs so he can continue to excel.  The drs biggest fear was his self esteem  because ADD kids are always told things aren't right or seeming to be getting yelled at alot.  Now that we know what is going on I really hope Kyle won't have any self esteem issue.  So today I am going to do some research on ADD. parenting and teaching an ADD child.  So if any of you have any suggestions of books or websites please let me know!

 I think it was Jham and some one else who said to me yesterday their sons are ADD too.  So any help would be greatly appreciated!

 oh on a funny note Kyle heard the dr and I talking ad the dr mentioned how caffeine could effect add kids more etc.  Well last night Kyle asked if he was going to have to start drinking coffee because he thought that was what the dr said!  




vargas17 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find some Incredibles fabric?  I would like to do a pair of shorts for ds but can't find any.  I keep finding flannel.  Any help?TIA!!!


I think Isaw some at Hankocks...


Jennia said:


> That's great of her to go, though. I'd love to since my dh has so many family members over there, and I think it's important for our dd to meet them (as well as some childhood friends that he calls about once a year). My brother has a friend who's been over there since December for something work related, and he said she's been quite depressed the past few months (though I think part of that is because she's having a hard time reaching people over here when she's awake and feels like talking).
> Has your cousin said why she'd rather not go back? DH always complains about the dirt and how crowded it is.


 She said it is dirt and it is very primitive.  Her in laws are pretty well of but it is so primitive it is scary.  The last time she went her baby got sick and she had no choice but watch her dh drive off o the back of a scooter holding the baby with a relative driving!  She was flipping out but se had no choice the baby needed a dr!  She said they drive like crazy over there and well her in laws tend to ignore her since she can't really speak the language so she is usually there for a month and not one but her dh to talk to.  So that is where she thanks vonage because she can call me and vent!  LOL

Maybe I am partial (and I am) but since she is Irish and he is Indian man their kids not only are gorgeous but that the greatest complexion!!!  OMG my niece has the most perfect skin color EVER.  Like I said I am not a good judge because well I adore them.



twob4him said:


> ....I went to talk to the sewing teacher at school about.....
> 
> .....what else.....
> 
> 
> 
> ......wait for it.....
> 
> 
> 
> .....embroidery machines!
> 
> 
> I remember *Minnie Van Mom* mentioning something about going to school and using their embroidery machine. So....I thought I would ask the sewing teacher if she had a machine or if she would want to buy one.....
> 
> ....well.........
> 
> 
> 
> ......she said the school has one. And not only that, she tried to use it once and it didn't work right with the old computer she had. She said they never get to embroidering anyways... and maybe I should take it home and try it.....
> 
> 
> ......(that was me hitting the floor!).....
> 
> 
> 
> ....so I am sitting here next to a brand spanking new Janome 10000 which costs a bundle I am sure.....and I am reading through the books on how it works in tears......
> 
> 
> 
> ....now I know for sure some of you must have prayed for me about this so I want to thank you very much! I want to praise God for this wonderful gift!!!





kstgelais4 said:


> I have been super busy lately, but I thought I would do a fly by posting, an show you a quickie dress I made for a friends dd.
> They helped us out in a giant way during a time of need for our family, and I found out just a few days ago that they were planning a trip to Disney in a few weeks. I wanted to make something quick for their dd, so here it is!
> 
> Front:
> Can you see my big mistake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love all the stuff everyone else has been posting, esp. the new Carla dresses.
> And HI to all the newbies!!


adorable!  



disneymommieof2 said:


> No news on grandpa yet. So we are assuming no news is good news and that the treatments are working or at least being given time to work. It seems that everything that was so urgent before has slowed way down to a snails pace. Thank you all for your good thoughts and prayers for us!
> 
> We got back proofs for the kids pictures today! The kids were all dressed up and I was so anxious to get them back! Lucas is in a no smiling for pictures phase and has a goofy face or weird smile in almost all the pictures! Other wise they look adorable! I'll scan and post later on. I'm heading off to work soon.
> 
> It is a beautiful day here our first 80 degree day since like october!! We've been hanging out and playing outside ALOT!!


Continued thoughts and prayers for him today.  


fairygoodmother said:


> Thank you _all_ for sharing in Karen's (poohnpigletCA) "righteous indignation".  I was a little shocked - no, make that a LOT shocked - at the price.  I believe that the women in charge learned a valuable lesson about minimum bids   The woman who won the auction was quite excited by it...and then asked me if I could have it done by 4/25 for the little girl's birthday.  Can you say "no" in a very loud voice?????  The auction was on the 11th - I clearly stated "4 weeks" - and this is a woman I KNOW PERSONALLY!  Sheeeeesh!
> 
> At any rate, as much as I'd like to follow some of your suggestions, I won't.  I will, however, NOT use expensive fabrics for any of this.  Maybe I can find another lace tablecloth on clearance
> 
> But thank you.  Your comments have somehow made me feel vindicated for my feelings.
> 
> And thanks Karen for sharing this (although I KNEW I shouldn't have told you!)  I love you.


I am glad you are going to look for less expensive material to make it.  Maybe keep thinking about the little girl that will wear it.  She will love it !


Eyore4Ever149 said:


> This is a heads up for all you Petti lovers.
> 
> The new Sew Beautiful magazine issue has an adorable blouse pattern and design suggestions that they pair up with a pink petti. SO SWEET
> 
> Joann Fabric sells this magazine if you are not a subscriber


Ok I need to go find that mag!  



Tinka_Belle said:


> I was cutting out a dress for Jenna for school tomorrow and I heard what I thought was her chatting with a friend. I figured that she had her window open and was just chatting with one of her friends. I don't like her doing this because we live on the bottom floor and I make sure that the windows stay locked all the time. So I quietly walk to her room and she was climbing out her window! I could have just sat right there on the floor and cried. So much fear ran through me at that instant. Needless to say she is big trouble!! Should I tell her what could have happened? I told her that a stranger could have taken her and she would have been gone before I even realized that she wasn't in her room anymore, but should I tell her why? I thought they weren't supposed to do stupid stuff like that until they were teenagers?


OMG!  I am so glad you caught her!!!!!!!!!!!!  How scary!  You did the right thing. I would ahve done the same.  Hang in there!  



GrammaBelle said:


> Just popping in to say hello and start getting to know folks.  I've been reading TR's for over a year, but just got onto this thread a couple of weeks ago.  I'm now officially obsessed!  I'm back on thread 12 (I didn't want to start clear at the beginning) but I've already been inspired to start sewing for my 4DGD's, who I'm taking to WDW in November of '10.  I'm not starting any clothes for that trip till a few months out from it (although I'm making lots of lists of ideas!) but I've downloaded the Simply Sweet pattern and bought Tutti Frutti fabric in 4 combinations to make them all dresses for their trip to see the family in June.  (They live in Kansas, I live in Washington state)
> 
> I'm going to see them next week, and hope to have one finished to show.  If I start posting a few things now, maybe by the time I have something done I can take a picture!  And I hope it doesn't take me too long to figure out how to get all the stuff straight with the signature and such.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all!


Welcome! I can't wait to see what you make!


danicaw said:


> Ok, now I want one tooo! You got it at JoAnn?
> Soo, cool! Thanks.
> 
> Ok, I have been lurking and not sewing, but I saw this skirt online at the Disneystore and I seriously would love a Cindy version of it... which they do not have... I want to case it, but am not sure where to start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas?
> Boy, I wish I was more excited about making the laptop sleeves I am supposed to be working on


that is cute!  Couldn't you measure the girl and take one or 2 different length materials and cut them in the shape you want then add a strip for the top piece that would tie or make a fake tie and use elastic then add ruffles to the bottom?



Tinka_Belle said:


> I had the bad person lecture again and I will have her explain to her grandpa why she doesn't have her iPod and I will have him explain to her again about bad people tomorrow. She listens to him when he explains these things to her. I will be checking her window constantly tonight. I worry about these things already, this is going to make the worry worse.


I think it is a good idea having Grandpa talk to her too.  We do that with Kyle when we want to get the point across.  Pa talks to him.  Pa seems to be able to get across what we can't even if we have said it 100 times!  Then again For Kyle it has always been all about Pa!  



eeyore3847 said:


> Just finished today my new Sponge Bob set!!!!


Super cute!!!!!  I need to get some sponge bob material I have my 1st sale to make!  My girlfriend talked to her fried who said she wanted a simply sweet patchwork and she wanted it still!  So one I finish the 2 projects I am working on I need to go get the materials!  



princessmom29 said:


> that was linette and me!! I promised you a pic of my dress and lost the thread. I posted it once here, but here it is one more time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really is not that bad to make! Good luck!!!


Very cute!



billwendy said:


> WOO HOO !!! Hmm - how far apart do we live?????? Maybe we need a Jersey Shore Mini meet????????????????? Cant wait to see what you create!!
> 
> I started these outfits with the Linette Version of the Vida (she was so sweet to send me the pattern). Well, I messed it up and sent it to her and she fixed it for me!!! I made Hannah the ruffly one and the pants for Tim ( I know they are PJ like, but whats an Aunt Wendy to do - the boy wants his pants!!!!!!!) Im worried Hannah's will be a bit too short - she is inbetween a 2 and 3T - If I had more time I'd do bloomers - but they are beinig dropped off at their Dad's work tomorrow....maybe I could make them and bring them to church on Sunday? The whole reason I made them was for our church missions conference in Oct - well with the mistake and all lets just say they are now ready for our mini missions conference this weekend!


I like them all!



*Toadstool* said:


> Thank you for the birthday wishes. I had a bad day that day. I took Hannah to the dentist in the morning. Then we went to the pediatrician. Omgoodness!!! They said she needed a blood test to test her cholesterol and check for lead. I thought it was strange because it wasn't mentioned to me before. I figured it would be a quick stick. The lady stuck her and missed the vain and dug around in her arm... until I screamed at her to stop. Hannah was screaming. I know how much that hurts because I am very hard to find a vein on. I was stuck 15 times the last time I had surgery and needed an IV. Now I go straight to anestisiology and get numbed up so it doesn't hurt so bad. Anywho.. I was so mad. The nurse wanted to stick her in her hand, but kept saying she didn't see any veins.. she said she was just going to try anyway. I told her to leave and that I didn't want the test. Then she had to have shots. Poor baby. She just had a bad day, so in turn I had a bad day! I can't imagine what people go through who watch their kids suffer every day. Hannah cried 2 days after saying her legs hurt(where she had the shots) and all of a sudden is having terrible stomach aches. I am wondering if it is just a coincidence.
> Anywho.. enough with the rant!


YAY on the serger!!!!

So sorry about the blood work and Hannah!  I hate getting Nik's blood work!  I usually have to hold her down it is awful!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Hi guys!  Wow you all of been so busy!  I have too...jsut not here...I have been sewing and sewing.  I am so far behind and look at that ticker!!!  And to add to that...I threw in a bag to make for my cousin.  She is doing the Avon Cancer walk in DC and she still needs to raise money.  I am making the bag to try and raise some more money for her...

But...here is the kicker...I paid off Disney yesterday!  So it is official...we have to go!

Then...last night....without warning....my well broke!  No water!!!!  Normally in my life...no big deal.  I grew up with a well...but DH did not.  He knows NOTHING about them!  Growing up my Dad always fixed our well if it had problems.  But he lives too far away to help!  So...I had to call a plumber this morning!  I hope it is just the fuse...keep your fingers crossed and say a little prayer for water today! As I look for my silver lining...at least it will mean more points on my Disney Visa!

Now...I must sew...i really want a bath...have you ever noticed how yucky you feel when you can't get a shower!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

JAM3 said:


> I have bought some lightweight cotton fabric to make some lightweight blankets for my sister has a baby shower gift.  I would like to make them with a different fabric on each side.  However, I am not sure what I should do to keep them from needing ironing and bunching every time she washes them. I do not want them to be able to just thrown in the washer and dried.  No new mother has time for ironing her blankets!  I thought of fusing them together or trying to learn how to do the decorative stitching used in quilting.  Has anyone made blanket this way before?  Any ideas or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!



You have a few different options.

1. Traditional way to keep 2 layers from shifting- tie it- if you have a curved needle that can make it easier. Just go down and come back up and tie in a double knot. Space every 4-6" depending on the size of the blanket.

2. Get a ruler and a chalk pencil or diappearing marker- draw diagonally from one corner to the other in a nice straight line- like a big X- sew over your lines. Or if you have a quilter's guide, just sew rows on top of the blanket- and space to whatever you want.


----------



## NaeNae

disneymommieof2 said:


> Finally heard about Grandpa tonight! He is having surgery in the am. Please keep him in your prayers. They are most worried about infection as he is in his mid 80's, is weak from not being able to eat all week and has a heart condition.
> Thanks
> Anna



Done.


----------



## tricia

Great stuff lately everybody.

I have a baby shower to go to next week for the daughter of a co-worker.  Since I have been sewing a bit lately I'm sure they expect something homemade, but since I don't know if it is a boy or girl, I was not sure what to make.  I decided on a taggie blanket and some toys and maybe a bib to match.  I got the blanket and one of the toys done so far.









Mom is a pilot, so I put a little plane on it, cause just the plain fleece on this side was kinda boring.


----------



## sweetstitches

disneymommieof2 said:


> Finally heard about Grandpa tonight! He is having surgery in the am. Please keep him in your prayers. They are most worried about infection as he is in his mid 80's, is weak from not being able to eat all week and has a heart condition.
> Thanks
> Anna



still praying for your Grandpa



mrsmiller said:


> So mad all day today I been having trouble with my Internet connections, It keep dropping and we had to restart the modem over and over ,  we called the phone company and not until next week they will come and see as it has to do with the lines,
> 
> I was only able to look at some pages ,(keep loosing connection) but love the outfits posted I believe I saw a skirt that somebody wanted to do
> I made something familiar (without the ruffles)
> cut the back , two front pieces , waist band and to this one add ruffles (sorry I am trying to post fast in case I loose conn)
> 
> crystal can you put a gate of some sort in the room's window , or maybe an alarm, I can imagine how scarry it must have been for you, there is also a video tape for children about safety and strangers maybe you can check the library
> 
> today I spent the day babysitting my friends daughters so to keep them occupied I was teaching them to sew, they were so excited, she made a little pillow all by herself, she wanted me to post picture (her mother gave me permission to share pic but I am still not too comfortable so I decorated her face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I send her home with a mini sewing machine I had and fabrics and  I made her a simple tote for her to do, I made her  promised me that she was going to be careful and only use the machine with her mom,(her mom agreed )



I have a lot of patience when it comes to a lot of things, but I have zero patience when it comes to my computer not working--so I totally understand your frustration.  

You are very sweet to teach that little girl how to sew; she's lucky to have you in her life.



jeniamt said:


> Isn't that the craziest thing?  My good friend is a professional chef and when I told her about the recipe she thought I was crazy.  Then she tried the icing and was blown away.  I had a cupcake a few years ago from Magnolia's and have dreamed about that icing ever since.  I've tried many recipes that I thought might be close but they never were.  In my never-ending search for the perfect buttercream, I by chance, searched Magnolia icing recipe and found it.  I was beside myself!!!!  I should mention, the recipe makes a ton of icing... you could easily half it and have enough for 2 doz. cupcakes or a double layer cake.




That's good to know that I should half the recipe.  I wouldn't want tons--I'd have to make another frosting for the boys anyway (one has a severe dairy allergy.)  It's been a long time since I've had frosting in it that has real butter.



jeniamt said:


> Oh, and I have to get this off my chest...
> 
> I went to Wal-mart today and spent, gulp, over $300.  I did buy a ton of fabric but still.  I also bought a bunch of clothes for the kids, they had some really cute stuff.  DD9 has started to pull out Spring/Summer clothes to wear from last year and they are WAY too small so I bought her a bunch of stuff.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share, I feel a little less guilty!



I do that too.  I HATE to shop.  I really put it off and put it off until I have to shop--and then it always seems like a spend a fortune because there are so many things I need to get.



*Toadstool* said:


> Thank you for the birthday wishes. I had a bad day that day. I took Hannah to the dentist in the morning. Then we went to the pediatrician. Omgoodness!!! They said she needed a blood test to test her cholesterol and check for lead. I thought it was strange because it wasn't mentioned to me before. I figured it would be a quick stick. The lady stuck her and missed the vain and dug around in her arm... until I screamed at her to stop. Hannah was screaming. I know how much that hurts because I am very hard to find a vein on. I was stuck 15 times the last time I had surgery and needed an IV. Now I go straight to anestisiology and get numbed up so it doesn't hurt so bad. Anywho.. I was so mad. The nurse wanted to stick her in her hand, but kept saying she didn't see any veins.. she said she was just going to try anyway. I told her to leave and that I didn't want the test. Then she had to have shots. Poor baby. She just had a bad day, so in turn I had a bad day! I can't imagine what people go through who watch their kids suffer every day. Hannah cried 2 days after saying her legs hurt(where she had the shots) and all of a sudden is having terrible stomach aches. I am wondering if it is just a coincidence.
> Anywho.. enough with the rant!
> 
> I am in love with so many things in this issue. My favorite is the dress made by Janet Gilbert towards the end of the magazine. She is so talented and is one of my favorite contributors!!! Oh.. and Kari Mecca.. don't get me started on her stuff. I have several of her patterns. Her things are always amazing to me. I just adore that shirt. I plan on getting the pattern in a couple of months. I just got my magazine in yesterday. I felt like it was Christmas!
> 
> 
> *
> Sooo.. I got brought my Babylock Evolve serger home on Tuesday!! I am so excited! I am in love with it. Get ready for lots of serger projects from me! *I am still in shock that my DH bought me this machine.
> Anyone else besides Shannon have one of these babylocks?? I figure we can all be in love together. hehe..
> Revrob, did you use your wave stitch yet? I made a lingerie bag for my friends lingerie shower. It is soooooo pretty!!! I need many more colors of serger thread so I can make more use of it. Joann's has Maxilock thread on clearance right now.
> Wow.. it is EARLY! My MIL is coming tomorrow. I really should get to bed!



Poor Hannah.  I hate having to see my kids get stuck too.

I'm going to have to look up that SB because you have peaked my curiousity.  I gave up my subsciption a few years ago.  It was PAINFUL, but I wasn't sewing much and was trying to cut back spending.  Before that, and I shouldn't admit this, I had subscribed for years, and not only that......I had bought every back issue off   So I have EVERY SB ever printed until a few years ago, and almost every Creative Needle and AS&E.  At the time, they used to go for quite a lot on  and I justified my purchase by saying I could always resell them.......but they don't see for much anymore and I don't think I could part with them yet anyway.



twob4him said:


> I spent two hours trying to get the machine to work last night
> 
> 
> The needle thread won't pick up the bobbin thread though it is going around the bobbin and though the feeddogs are rising the fabric just wont feed thru the machine. So I am going to bring it back to school and find out what I am doing wrong or if the machine needs to be fixed. Yaaa so I didnt get very far with it.
> As far as the hoops, it has the 4x4 and the 5x7 and all of the features I wanted on the babylock. Its a really nice machine! Its not mine of course, I can borrow it temporarily if I can get it to work that is!
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome stuff posted...I skimmed thru this morning! I see some more disney outfits!!! Cute!!!



I hope it's an easy fix and your back in action soon!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Then...last night....without warning....my well broke!  No water!!!!  Normally in my life...no big deal.  I grew up with a well...but DH did not.  He knows NOTHING about them!  Growing up my Dad always fixed our well if it had problems.  But he lives too far away to help!  So...I had to call a plumber this morning!  I hope it is just the fuse...keep your fingers crossed and say a little prayer for water today! As I look for my silver lining...at least it will mean more points on my Disney Visa!
> 
> Now...I must sew...i really want a bath...have you ever noticed how yucky you feel when you can't get a shower!




Praying it's just a fuse!


----------



## revrob

minnie2 said:


> It is official!
> We had Kyle's ADD evaluation yesterday and his dr said he is 'Classic ADD' the dr was WONDERFUL!  He was all for trying behavior modification for awhile since his grades are great and there are no real behavior( being mean or bad) issues.  He did say since we caught it so young hopefully it will make a difference but he does think by around 5th grade he will probably need meds.  Which if he does he does but for now I am glad to have a dx and we can go from here and teach him the way he needs so he can continue to excel.  The drs biggest fear was his self esteem  because ADD kids are always told things aren't right or seeming to be getting yelled at alot.  Now that we know what is going on I really hope Kyle won't have any self esteem issue.  So today I am going to do some research on ADD. parenting and teaching an ADD child.  So if any of you have any suggestions of books or websites please let me know!
> 
> I think it was Jham and some one else who said to me yesterday their sons are ADD too.  So any help would be greatly appreciated!



Your dr. may have given you this website - it's one that my DS' dr. gave me - 
http://www.chadd.org/


----------



## sweetstitches

tricia said:


> Great stuff lately everybody.
> 
> I have a baby shower to go to next week for the daughter of a co-worker.  Since I have been sewing a bit lately I'm sure they expect something homemade, but since I don't know if it is a boy or girl, I was not sure what to make.  I decided on a taggie blanket and some toys and maybe a bib to match.  I got the blanket and one of the toys done so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom is a pilot, so I put a little plane on it, cause just the plain fleece on this side was kinda boring.




Very sweet; and I'm sure the mom will get a kick out of the plane.


----------



## NaeNae

*Toadstool* said:


> *
> Sooo.. I got brought my Babylock Evolve serger home on Tuesday!! I am so excited! I am in love with it. Get ready for lots of serger projects from me! *I am still in shock that my DH bought me this machine.
> Anyone else besides Shannon have one of these babylocks?? I figure we can all be in love together. hehe..
> Revrob, did you use your wave stitch yet? I made a lingerie bag for my friends lingerie shower. It is soooooo pretty!!! I need many more colors of serger thread so I can make more use of it. Joann's has Maxilock thread on clearance right now.
> Wow.. it is EARLY! My MIL is coming tomorrow. I really should get to bed!



I have the Babylock Imagine Wave.  I love it.  Isn't that jet air threading just the best.  I have an old serger in the closet and I hated threading it.  Did you get the ruffler foot?  It ruffles the bottom layer and attaches it to the top layer all at once.  I love mine and use it all of the time.  That foot and the jet air threading is what sold me on buying a new serger.  I've had mine about a year and a half.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

bear_mom said:


> Do you live in an older home? That is probably the reason for the lead test. If you live in a newer home (since the late 70's) then it isn't as big of a deal (providing she doesn't spend a lot of time in an older home).
> 
> Can you go to a lab to have the blood drawn? Here we have labs and the are staffed with people who just draw blood.
> 
> Emily




The lead test, is a requirement in most states now due to the lead that has been found in toys for other Countrys. My daughter had to have it at her last well child visit. 
I do know a family in my town that their childrens levels were to high. So you have to go home, sort through all toys see where toys are manufactured and get rid of them.


----------



## NaeNae

minnie2 said:


> It is official!
> We had Kyle's ADD evaluation yesterday and his dr said he is 'Classic ADD' the dr was WONDERFUL!  He was all for trying behavior modification for awhile since his grades are great and there are no real behavior( being mean or bad) issues.  He did say since we caught it so young hopefully it will make a difference but he does think by around 5th grade he will probably need meds.  Which if he does he does but for now I am glad to have a dx and we can go from here and teach him the way he needs so he can continue to excel.  The drs biggest fear was his self esteem  because ADD kids are always told things aren't right or seeming to be getting yelled at alot.  Now that we know what is going on I really hope Kyle won't have any self esteem issue.  So today I am going to do some research on ADD. parenting and teaching an ADD child.  So if any of you have any suggestions of books or websites please let me know!
> 
> I think it was Jham and some one else who said to me yesterday their sons are ADD too.  So any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> oh on a funny note Kyle heard the dr and I talking ad the dr mentioned how caffeine could effect add kids more etc.  Well last night Kyle asked if he was going to have to start drinking coffee because he thought that was what the dr said!  /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> My daughter is ADHD with a learning disability.  She was dx in first grade.  Her teacher didn't think meds would help much but we all saw an immediate change.  Most of these  ADD kids have low self esteem.  They tend to not understand when someone is kidding or serious so they don't react to things properly and are impulsive.  One of the best things we ever did was get her counseling.  The counselor, from county health (we couldn't afford private), worked on peer interaction.  They would play games or pool and talk about how to respond to friends.  My daughter took meds through grade school and then she stopped taking it.  I told her as long as her school work was okay then she could stay off the meds.  She did great and I was so proud of her when she graduated.  She cheered at school from 9-12 grade, was in Honor Society, and graduated 96th out of over 500 kids.
> 
> Caffine does help them.  You would think it would hype them up more but it does just the opposite.  ADD brains aren't working right.  The caffine speeds up the area of the brain that is functioning too slow.  My DD uses Coke or Dr Pepper for the caffine.  In highschool she would sometime stop and get a cappuccino on the way to school.  To this day she still uses and needs the sodas, especially if things are going bad.  She can tell when she needs it.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone dealing with this.


----------



## minnie2

tricia said:


> Great stuff lately everybody.
> 
> I have a baby shower to go to next week for the daughter of a co-worker.  Since I have been sewing a bit lately I'm sure they expect something homemade, but since I don't know if it is a boy or girl, I was not sure what to make.  I decided on a taggie blanket and some toys and maybe a bib to match.  I got the blanket and one of the toys done so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom is a pilot, so I put a little plane on it, cause just the plain fleece on this side was kinda boring.


So cute!



revrob said:


> Your dr. may have given you this website - it's one that my DS' dr. gave me -
> http://www.chadd.org/


thanks!



NaeNae said:


> minnie2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is official!
> We had Kyle's ADD evaluation yesterday and his dr said he is 'Classic ADD' the dr was WONDERFUL!  He was all for trying behavior modification for awhile since his grades are great and there are no real behavior( being mean or bad) issues.  He did say since we caught it so young hopefully it will make a difference but he does think by around 5th grade he will probably need meds.  Which if he does he does but for now I am glad to have a dx and we can go from here and teach him the way he needs so he can continue to excel.  The drs biggest fear was his self esteem  because ADD kids are always told things aren't right or seeming to be getting yelled at alot.  Now that we know what is going on I really hope Kyle won't have any self esteem issue.  So today I am going to do some research on ADD. parenting and teaching an ADD child.  So if any of you have any suggestions of books or websites please let me know!
> 
> I think it was Jham and some one else who said to me yesterday their sons are ADD too.  So any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> oh on a funny note Kyle heard the dr and I talking ad the dr mentioned how caffeine could effect add kids more etc.  Well last night Kyle asked if he was going to have to start drinking coffee because he thought that was what the dr said!  /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> My daughter is ADHD with a learning disability.  She was dx in first grade.  Her teacher didn't think meds would help much but we all saw an immediate change.  Most of these  ADD kids have low self esteem.  They tend to not understand when someone is kidding or serious so they don't react to things properly and are impulsive.  One of the best things we ever did was get her counseling.  The counselor, from county health (we couldn't afford private), worked on peer interaction.  They would play games or pool and talk about how to respond to friends.  My daughter took meds through grade school and then she stopped taking it.  I told her as long as her school work was okay then she could stay off the meds.  She did great and I was so proud of her when she graduated.  She cheered at school from 9-12 grade, was in Honor Society, and graduated 96th out of over 500 kids.
> 
> Caffine does help them.  You would think it would hype them up more but it does just the opposite.  ADD brains aren't working right.  The caffine speeds up the area of the brain that is functioning too slow.  My DD uses Coke or Dr Pepper for the caffine.  In highschool she would sometime stop and get a cappuccino on the way to school.  To this day she still uses and needs the sodas, especially if things are going bad.  She can tell when she needs it.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone dealing with this.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  The dr did mention counseling but didn't say it was imperative at this time so we are going to start with behavior modification now and like the dr said if we don't see an improvement then we go for the counseling and maybe low dose meds.
> Kyle is just like you said he just doesn't get when some one is kidding or serious and he just thinks they are mean and he refuses to let it go too.  Though when situations happen we always try to use it as a teaching opportunity and he can usually take our advice and correct the behavior ut when there is an added piece to a new situation he gets confused and upset because he tried to do what we said and it didn't work.  So we just for now really need to use every experience as a teaching experience.  I talked to a counselor at the school about putting him in a class like that and she though I was handling it correctly and the classes she has available right now wouldn't benefit him.  So we will wait and see.
> 
> Though I just read he is eligible for a 504 plan and I ahd to laugh because I fought so hard to get my celiac dd a 504 plan and she was denied because she was a good student!  So I am sure the principal would LOVe me fighting for another kid to get a 504 plan!   i don't think he needs one at all as long as his teachers are willing to work with him and this teacher is wonderful!  Then next yr I am requesting Nikki's old teacher so hopeful he will get her and we will be in good shape!
> 
> Thanks for the input! That is great you DD did so well in school off the meds!  I read that athletics are almost essential for kids with add it gives them an outlet for their energy.  what is even better then recommended martial arts and Kyle is already in it!!!
> 
> You ladies are great!
Click to expand...


----------



## phins_jazy

Hey guys.  Sorry I've been MIA again.  I've been trying to deal with all the new changes over on the budget board regarding swaps. I hate having people mad at me. 

So..... I've got the entire weekend off of work and dh will be at seminars all weekend.  I plan on organizing my sewing/craft area and sewing up some outfits.  I can't wait!!!  I so need a sewing fix.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

phins_jazy said:


> Hey guys.  Sorry I've been MIA again.  I've been trying to deal with all the new changes over on the budget board regarding swaps. I hate having people mad at me.
> 
> So..... I've got the entire weekend off of work and dh will be at seminars all weekend.  I plan on organizing my sewing/craft area and sewing up some outfits.  I can't wait!!!  I so need a sewing fix.




So sorry you are having people get mad at you over this...not within your control for sure!



UPDATE!!!  My water is back up and running...I am running to the shower now!

It was just the pressure switch...so pretty quick fix...but they didn't take CC so I had to write a check....don't they know I want my Disney points!  Silly plumber!  But it wasn't that bad...$180...lot better than last year this time...I had to replace my refrigerator and my A/C...so I guess I can still find my silver lining!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Tinka_Belle said:


> I was cutting out a dress for Jenna for school tomorrow and I heard what I thought was her chatting with a friend. I figured that she had her window open and was just chatting with one of her friends. I don't like her doing this because we live on the bottom floor and I make sure that the windows stay locked all the time. So I quietly walk to her room and she was climbing out her window! I could have just sat right there on the floor and cried. So much fear ran through me at that instant. Needless to say she is big trouble!! Should I tell her what could have happened? I told her that a stranger could have taken her and she would have been gone before I even realized that she wasn't in her room anymore, but should I tell her why? I thought they weren't supposed to do stupid stuff like that until they were teenagers?


Wow that is scary!! Can you go to the home improvement store and get a window alarm or a window gate that goes on the inside of the window?



GrammaBelle said:


> Just popping in to say hello and start getting to know folks.  I've been reading TR's for over a year, but just got onto this thread a couple of weeks ago.  I'm now officially obsessed!  I'm back on thread 12 (I didn't want to start clear at the beginning) but I've already been inspired to start sewing for my 4DGD's, who I'm taking to WDW in November of '10.  I'm not starting any clothes for that trip till a few months out from it (although I'm making lots of lists of ideas!) but I've downloaded the Simply Sweet pattern and bought Tutti Frutti fabric in 4 combinations to make them all dresses for their trip to see the family in June.  (They live in Kansas, I live in Washington state)
> 
> I'm going to see them next week, and hope to have one finished to show.  If I start posting a few things now, maybe by the time I have something done I can take a picture!  And I hope it doesn't take me too long to figure out how to get all the stuff straight with the signature and such.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all!


Welcome!!!



danicaw said:


> Ok, I have been lurking and not sewing, but I saw this skirt online at the Disneystore and I seriously would love a Cindy version of it... which they do not have... I want to case it, but am not sure where to start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas?
> Boy, I wish I was more excited about making the laptop sleeves I am supposed to be working on


That is cute.  Is there a wrap skirt pattern on Youcanmakethis.com that you could modify?



billwendy said:


> WOO HOO !!! Hmm - how far apart do we live?????? Maybe we need a Jersey Shore Mini meet????????????????? Cant wait to see what you create!!
> 
> I started these outfits with the Linette Version of the Vida (she was so sweet to send me the pattern). Well, I messed it up and sent it to her and she fixed it for me!!! I made Hannah the ruffly one and the pants for Tim ( I know they are PJ like, but whats an Aunt Wendy to do - the boy wants his pants!!!!!!!) Im worried Hannah's will be a bit too short - she is inbetween a 2 and 3T - If I had more time I'd do bloomers - but they are beinig dropped off at their Dad's work tomorrow....maybe I could make them and bring them to church on Sunday? The whole reason I made them was for our church missions conference in Oct - well with the mistake and all lets just say they are now ready for our mini missions conference this weekend!


These are adorable.  I like the straps with the suspenders clips.


JAM3 said:


> I have bought some lightweight cotton fabric to make some lightweight blankets for my sister has a baby shower gift.  I would like to make them with a different fabric on each side.  However, I am not sure what I should do to keep them from needing ironing and bunching every time she washes them. I do not want them to be able to just thrown in the washer and dried.  No new mother has time for ironing her blankets!  I thought of fusing them together or trying to learn how to do the decorative stitching used in quilting.  Has anyone made blanket this way before?  Any ideas or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


I would wash the fabrics before sewing them so they are preshrunk.  youcanmakethis.com has a blanket pattern.  It was free last week I am not sure if it still is.  Top stitching around the edge will help keep things from bunching up.


Tnkrbelle565 said:


> With all the talk of sari fabric...I thought I would share.  Don't we make a colorful bunch???


Beautiful!!  Was that from the wedding?


disneymommieof2 said:


> Finally heard about Grandpa tonight! He is having surgery in the am. Please keep him in your prayers. They are most worried about infection as he is in his mid 80's, is weak from not being able to eat all week and has a heart condition.
> Thanks
> Anna


Prayers for your Grandpa.


*Toadstool* said:


> Thank you for the birthday wishes. I had a bad day that day. I took Hannah to the dentist in the morning. Then we went to the pediatrician. Omgoodness!!! They said she needed a blood test to test her cholesterol and check for lead. I thought it was strange because it wasn't mentioned to me before. I figured it would be a quick stick. The lady stuck her and missed the vain and dug around in her arm... until I screamed at her to stop. Hannah was screaming. I know how much that hurts because I am very hard to find a vein on. I was stuck 15 times the last time I had surgery and needed an IV. Now I go straight to anestisiology and get numbed up so it doesn't hurt so bad. Anywho.. I was so mad. The nurse wanted to stick her in her hand, but kept saying she didn't see any veins.. she said she was just going to try anyway. I told her to leave and that I didn't want the test. Then she had to have shots. Poor baby. She just had a bad day, so in turn I had a bad day! I can't imagine what people go through who watch their kids suffer every day. Hannah cried 2 days after saying her legs hurt(where she had the shots) and all of a sudden is having terrible stomach aches. I am wondering if it is just a coincidence.
> Anywho.. enough with the rant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Sooo.. I got brought my Babylock Evolve serger home on Tuesday!! I am so excited! I am in love with it. Get ready for lots of serger projects from me! *I am still in shock that my DH bought me this machine.
> Anyone else besides Shannon have one of these babylocks?? I figure we can all be in love together. hehe..
> Revrob, did you use your wave stitch yet? I made a lingerie bag for my friends lingerie shower. It is soooooo pretty!!! I need many more colors of serger thread so I can make more use of it. Joann's has Maxilock thread on clearance right now.
> Wow.. it is EARLY! My MIL is coming tomorrow. I really should get to bed!


Sorry about the blood test that must have been so scary for your DD. My Doctor's office sent us to the lab in the hospital for the lead test.  See if you can get it done there. 


tricia said:


> Great stuff lately everybody.
> 
> I have a baby shower to go to next week for the daughter of a co-worker.  Since I have been sewing a bit lately I'm sure they expect something homemade, but since I don't know if it is a boy or girl, I was not sure what to make.  I decided on a taggie blanket and some toys and maybe a bib to match.  I got the blanket and one of the toys done so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom is a pilot, so I put a little plane on it, cause just the plain fleece on this side was kinda boring.


These are adorable!!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

phins_jazy said:


> hey guys.  Sorry i've been mia again.  I've been trying to deal with all the new changes over on the budget board regarding swaps. I hate having people mad at me.
> 
> so..... I've got the entire weekend off of work and dh will be at seminars all weekend.  I plan on organizing my sewing/craft area and sewing up some outfits.  I can't wait!!!  I so need a sewing fix.




you go girl! Get your sew on!!!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

I noticed several of you have gotten new sewing machines/sergers.

Are you going to post pictures?????We need pictures here!!!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I want to have a name for my "creations"  but I do Photography on the side and was hoping I could use the name for both - So I need to come up with a name.... these were what I came up with so far but I need some opinions---
> 
> "Wish Upon A Star Designs" ( could use for both)
> "3 Girls Fancy"
> "Rubber Ducky Ranch"
> 
> 
> I think I may have to have a seperate name for the Photography gig.
> Because I like  Rubber Ducky Ranch & 3 Girls Fancy these are my top choices but I don't know which I like better. Anyone?



I LOVE "3 Girls Fancy" it is just such a unique and sophisticated name.

Rubber Ducky Ranch...all I can think of when I say it is "Bunny Ranch" if you know what I mean. JMHO. 



kstgelais4 said:


> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Darling! I love the Minnie name appliqued on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Tnkrbelle565 said:
> 
> 
> 
> With all the talk of sari fabric...I thought I would share.  Don't we make a colorful bunch???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sari fabric is always so beautiful. That would be another addiction of mine if I knew where to find it...would look so pretty all nice and neat on my shelves!
> 
> 
> 
> eeyore3847 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished today my new Sponge Bob set!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are a Sponge Bob family here. My daughter would love it.  For some reason unknown to us when she was little she used to call SB "Dada Hey Hey"
> 
> 
> 
> billwendy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great dresses, especially the stripwork...the polka dots are fab.
> 
> 
> 
> mrsmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> today I spent the day babysitting my friends daughters so to keep them occupied I was teaching them to sew, they were so excited, she made a little pillow all by herself, she wanted me to post picture (her mother gave me permission to share pic but I am still not too comfortable so I decorated her face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I send her home with a mini sewing machine I had and fabrics and  I made her a simple tote for her to do, I made her  promised me that she was going to be careful and only use the machine with her mom,(her mom agreed )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are such a special wonderful, 1 in a million person! Everyone should have a Linette in their life.
> 
> 
> 
> tricia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really like these taggie blankets, I think I may need to try one...add that to the list.
> 
> This was my longest multi-quote....I am so proud of myself!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## MinnieVanMom

twob4him said:


> ....I went to talk to the sewing teacher at school about.....
> 
> .....what else.....
> 
> 
> 
> ......wait for it.....
> 
> 
> 
> .....embroidery machines!
> 
> 
> I remember *Minnie Van Mom* mentioning something about going to school and using their embroidery machine. So....I thought I would ask the sewing teacher if she had a machine or if she would want to buy one.....
> ....well.........
> ......she said the school has one. And not only that, she tried to use it once and it didn't work right with the old computer she had. She said they never get to embroidering anyways... and maybe I should take it home and try it.....
> ....thump.....
> ......(that was me hitting the floor!).....
> ....so I am sitting here next to a brand spanking new Janome 10000 which costs a bundle I am sure.....and I am reading through the books on how it works in tears......
> ....now I know for sure some of you must have prayed for me about this so I want to thank you very much! I want to praise God for this wonderful gift!!!  ::




That is just so great!  A brand new machine, that is wonderful!! How is the machine working out for you?  I would have never thought to ask if they had a machine for sale.  You are one smart cookie.  Please post something you embroider as soon as you can.  I want to see your new work.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

kstgelais4 said:


> I have been super busy lately, but I thought I would do a fly by posting, an show you a quickie dress I made for a friends dd.
> They helped us out in a giant way during a time of need for our family, and I found out just a few days ago that they were planning a trip to Disney in a few weeks. I wanted to make something quick for their dd, so here it is!
> 
> Front:
> Can you see my big mistake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clippie


I don't see a single mistake and this is so cute!


Tnkrbelle565 said:


> With all the talk of sari fabric...I thought I would share.  Don't we make a colorful bunch???


I love the saris and bright colours.


----------



## NaeNae

I just noticed my Breast Cancer Ribbon isn't showing up in my signature.  I wonder what happened?

ETA:  Well now I'm totally confused.  It's showing up in this post but didn't show in the last 3 posts I did.


----------



## GrammaBelle

Ok, so a little bit about myself.  I've been a Disney fan for as long as I can remember.  When my own kids were small we could only afford a trip to DL once.  I finally made it to WDW in 2004, and immediately started planning for when I could take grandkids!  My oldest daughter has 4, and planning one more, so I've finally gotten a date when there will be no pregnancy (impossible to pick a date with no infant!).  November of 2010!

Last year DH had a work thing at the Crowne Plaza in Orlando.  How convenient was that?  Naturally I had to accompany him, and we did a day in each of the parks.  It was fun, but it will be so much more with kids in tow!


----------



## GrammaBelle

I also want to add my shock at the Mary Poppins dress going for $15.  That's the one that gave me inspiration to start sewing again--I showed it to my oldest DGD in case she might be too old to be a princess (she'll be 10) when we get to WDW.  I agree with the other poster who said to give the lady her $15 back.  I'd tell her the school made a mistake by not having a minimum price on it.  Nobody could honestly believe that dress should go for $15!


----------



## twistedribbonbows

kstgelais4 said:


> I have been super busy lately, but I thought I would do a fly by posting, an show you a quickie dress I made for a friends dd.
> They helped us out in a giant way during a time of need for our family, and I found out just a few days ago that they were planning a trip to Disney in a few weeks. I wanted to make something quick for their dd, so here it is!
> 
> Front:
> Can you see my big mistake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clippie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love all the stuff everyone else has been posting, esp. the new Carla dresses.
> And HI to all the newbies!!



WOW, I really love this dress.  Too cute!  I don't see any mistakes whatsoever!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

Hey ladies & Gent,

I think I want to do a minnie patchwork twirl for our trip...Do you think I should invest in a ruffler foot...even though I have no idea how it works!


----------



## twistedribbonbows

Hi everyone!

I've been busy, making some new princess bows.  What does everyone think?











Heart Cherry Bows:







Minnie Bows (I've posted these before, but these pictures are MUCH better than the last ones!)






Have a great weekend everyone!!


----------



## NaeNae

GrammaBelle said:


> Ok, so a little bit about myself.  I've been a Disney fan for as long as I can remember.  When my own kids were small we could only afford a trip to DL once.  I finally made it to WDW in 2004, and immediately started planning for when I could take grandkids!  My oldest daughter has 4, and planning one more, so I've finally gotten a date when there will be no pregnancy (impossible to pick a date with no infant!).  November of 2010!
> 
> Last year DH had a work thing at the Crowne Plaza in Orlando.  How convenient was that?  Naturally I had to accompany him, and we did a day in each of the parks.  It was fun, but it will be so much more with kids in tow!



I'm just like you.  My DD30 went to DL at 6 weeks.  We lived in San Diego and my husbands family came out to CA to see her and we made a trip to DL.  Then we took her again at 2 when my little sister's church choir group was there.  We were able to take our kids to WDW once when they were in grade school and once when they were in high school.  We just didn't have the money to take them anymore than that.  Now I've taken my grandkids to WDW 5 times.  It is so much fun to watch the expressions and joy on their little faces.  We've been going twice a year, Feb & Sept,  but sadly that is changing.  DGD5 starts kindergarten in the fall and we don't want to take her out as often and DD is paying for private school for DGD5 so money is tight.  Darn if those tickets didn't cost so much.  On top of that DGD3 just turned 3 and now she has to have a ticket.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

NaeNae said:


> My daughter is ADHD with a learning disability.  She was dx in first grade.  Her teacher didn't think meds would help much but we all saw an immediate change.  Most of these  ADD kids have low self esteem.  They tend to not understand when someone is kidding or serious so they don't react to things properly and are impulsive.  One of the best things we ever did was get her counseling.  The counselor, from county health (we couldn't afford private), worked on peer interaction.  They would play games or pool and talk about how to respond to friends.  My daughter took meds through grade school and then she stopped taking it.  I told her as long as her school work was okay then she could stay off the meds.  She did great and I was so proud of her when she graduated.  She cheered at school from 9-12 grade, was in Honor Society, and graduated 96th out of over 500 kids.
> 
> Caffine does help them.  You would think it would hype them up more but it does just the opposite.  ADD brains aren't working right.  The caffine speeds up the area of the brain that is functioning too slow.  My DD uses Coke or Dr Pepper for the caffine.  In highschool she would sometime stop and get a cappuccino on the way to school.  To this day she still uses and needs the sodas, especially if things are going bad.  She can tell when she needs it.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone dealing with this.


That is great that your DD did so well. Caffeine does help. When Jenna is at my grandparent's house they give her coffee in the morning and in the afternoon and she is wonderful at their house. They rarely have problems with her and she goes to bed early there and doesn't have any problems with the caffeine keeping her awake. I know with me the OTC meds that are supposed to keep people awake put me to sleep and the stuff that is supposed to put people asleep keeps me awake. I always said it is because I am wired backwards.



mom2prettyprincess said:


> you go girl! Get your sew on!!!


 I'm sorry to laugh, but I just thought this was too funny!


----------



## Twins+2more

twisted, as always your bows look great!

we just booked our car/van for disney and for 2 booster seats it will cost us $100 to RENT for 5 days.  I called them back and said to forget it, I will go to walmart and buy 2 brand new boosters for $20 each.  Isn't that steep for renting booster seats.  NATIONAL RENTAL CAR......URGH!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

Tinka_Belle said:


> I'm sorry to laugh, but I just thought this was too funny!



Don't be sorry, I thought it was funny too!


----------



## sahm1000

adoptionmomma4 said:


> I am behind on this thread again.  I am only on page 80.  I had computer problems for a few days.  Then I had to take the kids to the eye doctor on Monday and then Leanne (my 11 year old DD) had a really bad rash on Tuesday which had us at the pedi later that day.  I have to share what happened:
> 
> I thought it was strep but that was negative.  So the Dr. said it was an allergic reaction.  When he was asking if we had tried anything new I assured him everything was the same.  Leanne then says... "Ohhh...maybe it was my *anti-aging *cream!"   The doctor and I about fell over in laughter.  She was serious!  She got it from my mom.  She thought she had a few lines under her eyes, so she wanted to be proactive.  The doctor asked her is she was trying not to look 12   I am sure he thought we were nuts!!!
> 
> Well, I am off to get caught up.



That is too funny!  Worrying about wrinkles!  She should see the ones under my eyes!




poohteacher said:


> Hi everyone.  This is my first time posting on this thread.  Can I just start by saying how *beautiful* all of your creations are.  I am in awe and am very jealous of your talent.  And let me just say that I would love to go back in time and bid a whole lot more on that Mary Poppin's dress!  It was a work of art.
> 
> I actually posted another thread looking for an Alice in Wonderland dress and someone suggested I try making the precious dress by CarlaC.  It has been many years since I have used a sewing machine, but I ordered one for my birthday and it should be arriving today.  I'm really excited to attempt it.  Here's my first (of probably many) questions.  I have never used a pattern off the computer before.  How do you go about getting it to print?  Do you end up printing out pieces and taping them together?  Please pardon my ignorance.  I just want to make sure I know how this works before I actually go ahead and buy it.  Do they even sell pattern paper that fits in a computer printer?  Please help a novice!



Since you've already been answered, I won't bother.  But good luck and please post pictures when you get a chance!




Jennia said:


> Here was the outfit I made for Caleb for his Big Give. This was my first time making an applique on the sewing machine. My first pair of shorts turned out super ugly, so I tried again and the second time they were okay lol!




Great job!  I'm sure he will love it!  Your applique turned out really great!



lucyanna girl said:


> I finally did it. I'm kinda shy to even post this considering the wonderful things you ladies (and Tom) post but here is the Batman outfit I promised my sweet Grandbaby boy. It's my first ever attempt at applique and the first sewing I have done in years. Pants were too long because I had to guess. If we can get them off him I'll shorten them. His mama says it may just be easier to make another pair than to get them off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He loved it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a twirl but something like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little sister is five weeks old and finally can wear a size newborn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's starting to smile and coo
> 
> Penny




Love the Batman set!  Great job!  Your granddaughter is a little beauty!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Tinka_Belle:  Wow, you must have been ready to flip.  Do you think Jenna got the idea of how scared you were because you love her so much?   I am so happy you caught her before she got out.  There are door and window alarms made for little escape artist.  I hope you are ok from the fright.

Minnie2:  You have a name now for something you wondered about.  Just naming it makes it better.  I am happy they did give you DX.  We use ABA and it is data driven but really helps.  If you ever want more info just let me know.

I am praying for Grampa and all those in need.

We went to the Dave Ramsey Town Hall meeting for hope that was livecast last evening.  It was great to be out and with others who are working the steps!

I got my new to me car back yesterday.  The dent is gone but they didn't touch the other things I wanted done.  Also it was very very very expensive!  I would post picture but....it is snowing

We are off to a conference for "improving educational outcomes for students with disabilities" and take the car for a 7 hour test drive.  

Have a great weekend friends.


----------



## 2cutekidz

twistedribbonbows said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've been busy, making some new princess bows.  What does everyone think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heart Cherry Bows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie Bows (I've posted these before, but these pictures are MUCH better than the last ones!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!!



Linda, these look great!  When did you start making bows?  Your instructions on the other thread were great!


----------



## BabyFu18

I have a question for you all, I'm new to making bows (and outfits) but I'm making some for my niece for our summer trip and I was wondering where everyone gets the disney bottle cap pieces that are covering the knot in the center of the bows?  

I've looked around at Joann's, Hancocks and walmart but haven't seen anything like that (maybe I'm looking in the wrong section).  It just occurred to me, maybe they are in the scrapbooking section?  I haven't looked there but I will when I go back to the craft store, otherwise where are you finding those?  They are such a neat little addition to the bows.


----------



## sahm1000

twob4him said:


> ....I went to talk to the sewing teacher at school about.....
> 
> .....what else.....
> 
> 
> 
> ......wait for it.....
> 
> 
> 
> .....embroidery machines!
> 
> 
> I remember *Minnie Van Mom* mentioning something about going to school and using their embroidery machine. So....I thought I would ask the sewing teacher if she had a machine or if she would want to buy one.....
> 
> ....well.........
> 
> 
> 
> ......she said the school has one. And not only that, she tried to use it once and it didn't work right with the old computer she had. She said they never get to embroidering anyways... and maybe I should take it home and try it.....
> 
> 
> 
> ....thump.....
> 
> 
> 
> ......(that was me hitting the floor!).....
> 
> 
> 
> ....so I am sitting here next to a brand spanking new Janome 10000 which costs a bundle I am sure.....and I am reading through the books on how it works in tears......
> 
> 
> 
> ....now I know for sure some of you must have prayed for me about this so I want to thank you very much! I want to praise God for this wonderful gift!!!  :\



How wonderful Cathy!  Can't wait to see what  you do with it!  



kstgelais4 said:


> I have been super busy lately, but I thought I would do a fly by posting, an show you a quickie dress I made for a friends dd.
> They helped us out in a giant way during a time of need for our family, and I found out just a few days ago that they were planning a trip to Disney in a few weeks. I wanted to make something quick for their dd, so here it is!
> 
> Front:
> Can you see my big mistake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clippie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love all the stuff everyone else has been posting, esp. the new Carla dresses.
> And HI to all the newbies!!



Great job!  I love it!  I studied and studied trying to find the mistake and couldn't, then I think I noticed it in someone else's post..........did you put a ruffle on upside down?  Either way, I totally studied it and didn't see it so I think it's wonderful!




Tnkrbelle565 said:


> With all the talk of sari fabric...I thought I would share.  Don't we make a colorful bunch???



I think sari's are so beautiful!  I love watching Bend It Like Beckham and seeing all of the saris.  The colors are just phenomonal.  And the fabric looks so exquisite.  



fairygoodmother said:


> Thank you _all_ for sharing in Karen's (poohnpigletCA) "righteous indignation".  I was a little shocked - no, make that a LOT shocked - at the price.  I believe that the women in charge learned a valuable lesson about minimum bids   The woman who won the auction was quite excited by it...and then asked me if I could have it done by 4/25 for the little girl's birthday.  Can you say "no" in a very loud voice?????  The auction was on the 11th - I clearly stated "4 weeks" - and this is a woman I KNOW PERSONALLY!  Sheeeeesh!
> 
> At any rate, as much as I'd like to follow some of your suggestions, I won't.  I will, however, NOT use expensive fabrics for any of this.  Maybe I can find another lace tablecloth on clearance
> 
> But thank you.  Your comments have somehow made me feel vindicated for my feelings.
> 
> And thanks Karen for sharing this (although I KNEW I shouldn't have told you!)  I love you.



I would definitely be looking for some inexpensive fabric.  Just really annoys me.  But I totally think that people don't understand how much time and energy go into making a dress like that.  And seriously, to ask for it early would really annoy me!



Tinka_Belle said:


> I was cutting out a dress for Jenna for school tomorrow and I heard what I thought was her chatting with a friend. I figured that she had her window open and was just chatting with one of her friends. I don't like her doing this because we live on the bottom floor and I make sure that the windows stay locked all the time. So I quietly walk to her room and she was climbing out her window!  I could have just sat right there on the floor and cried. So much fear ran through me at that instant. Needless to say she is big trouble!! Should I tell her what could have happened? I told her that a stranger could have taken her and she would have been gone before I even realized that she wasn't in her room anymore, but should I tell her why? I thought they weren't supposed to do stupid stuff like that until they were teenagers?




That would scare me too Crystal.  I completely understand about not wanting to scare the crap out of them but wanting them to understand the dangers that are present.  It's really hard to walk that fine line.  And when you see all of the crazy, horrible, awful, sick things people do to children it really scares me!  Like that horrible story about that little girl where the WOMAN did it (I should say presumed).  How crazy is that?  Just scary!  



GrammaBelle said:


> Just popping in to say hello and start getting to know folks.  I've been reading TR's for over a year, but just got onto this thread a couple of weeks ago.  I'm now officially obsessed!  I'm back on thread 12 (I didn't want to start clear at the beginning) but I've already been inspired to start sewing for my 4DGD's, who I'm taking to WDW in November of '10.  I'm not starting any clothes for that trip till a few months out from it (although I'm making lots of lists of ideas!) but I've downloaded the Simply Sweet pattern and bought Tutti Frutti fabric in 4 combinations to make them all dresses for their trip to see the family in June.  (They live in Kansas, I live in Washington state)
> 
> I'm going to see them next week, and hope to have one finished to show.  If I start posting a few things now, maybe by the time I have something done I can take a picture!  And I hope it doesn't take me too long to figure out how to get all the stuff straight with the signature and such.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all!



Welcome!  Don't forget to post your pictures, we love seeing new things!  Just count down to your post, we don't mind!




eeyore3847 said:


> Just finished today my new Sponge Bob set!!!!




Great job Lori!  



billwendy said:


> WOO HOO !!! Hmm - how far apart do we live?????? Maybe we need a Jersey Shore Mini meet????????????????? Cant wait to see what you create!!
> 
> I started these outfits with the Linette Version of the Vida (she was so sweet to send me the pattern). Well, I messed it up and sent it to her and she fixed it for me!!! I made Hannah the ruffly one and the pants for Tim ( I know they are PJ like, but whats an Aunt Wendy to do - the boy wants his pants!!!!!!!) Im worried Hannah's will be a bit too short - she is inbetween a 2 and 3T - If I had more time I'd do bloomers - but they are beinig dropped off at their Dad's work tomorrow....maybe I could make them and bring them to church on Sunday? The whole reason I made them was for our church missions conference in Oct - well with the mistake and all lets just say they are now ready for our mini missions conference this weekend!



Wow! Wendy!  You are just the best aunt ever!  Great job!  How do you have the time?  I swear it seems like you are always completing projects!  Do you sleep?  




mrsmiller said:


> So mad all day today I been having trouble with my Internet connections, It keep dropping and we had to restart the modem over and over ,  we called the phone company and not until next week they will come and see as it has to do with the lines,
> 
> I was only able to look at some pages ,(keep loosing connection) but love the outfits posted I believe I saw a skirt that somebody wanted to do
> I made something familiar (without the ruffles)
> cut the back , two front pieces , waist band and to this one add ruffles (sorry I am trying to post fast in case I loose conn)
> 
> crystal can you put a gate of some sort in the room's window , or maybe an alarm, I can imagine how scarry it must have been for you, there is also a video tape for children about safety and strangers maybe you can check the library
> 
> today I spent the day babysitting my friends daughters so to keep them occupied I was teaching them to sew, they were so excited, she made a little pillow all by herself, she wanted me to post picture (her mother gave me permission to share pic but I am still not too comfortable so I decorated her face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I send her home with a mini sewing machine I had and fabrics and  I made her a simple tote for her to do, I made her  promised me that she was going to be careful and only use the machine with her mom,(her mom agreed )




Linnette!  How wonderful of you!  I am sure that little girl had a maginificent day with you!



twob4him said:


> I spent two hours trying to get the machine to work last night
> 
> 
> The needle thread won't pick up the bobbin thread though it is going around the bobbin and though the feeddogs are rising the fabric just wont feed thru the machine. So I am going to bring it back to school and find out what I am doing wrong or if the machine needs to be fixed. Yaaa so I didnt get very far with it.
> As far as the hoops, it has the 4x4 and the 5x7 and all of the features I wanted on the babylock. Its a really nice machine! Its not mine of course, I can borrow it temporarily if I can get it to work that is!
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome stuff posted...I skimmed thru this morning! I see some more disney outfits!!! Cute!!!




Hope you get it all worked out!


----------



## 2cutekidz

BabyFu18 said:


> I have a question for you all, I'm new to making bows (and outfits) but I'm making some for my niece for our summer trip and I was wondering where everyone gets the disney bottle cap pieces that are covering the knot in the center of the bows?
> 
> I've looked around at Joann's, Hancocks and walmart but haven't seen anything like that (maybe I'm looking in the wrong section).  It just occurred to me, maybe they are in the scrapbooking section?  I haven't looked there but I will when I go back to the craft store, otherwise where are you finding those?  They are such a neat little addition to the bows.



Yep, they are in the scrapbook section.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

sahm1000 said:


> That would scare me too Crystal.  I completely understand about not wanting to scare the crap out of them but wanting them to understand the dangers that are present.  It's really hard to walk that fine line.  And when you see all of the crazy, horrible, awful, sick things people do to children it really scares me!  Like that horrible story about that little girl where the WOMAN did it (I should say presumed).  How crazy is that?  Just scary!


That case renewed my fear and so did the Amber Hagerman story they played on Lifetime.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

teresajoy said:


> You guys look gorgeous!!!





sweetstitches said:


> What a bunch of lovely ladies.  What was the occasion?





*Toadstool* said:


> Wow! Love those outfits.





Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Beautiful!!  Was that from the wedding?





mom2prettyprincess said:


> Sari fabric is always so beautiful. That would be another addiction of mine if I knew where to find it...would look so pretty all nice and neat on my shelves!






MinnieVanMom said:


> I love the saris and bright colours.





sahm1000 said:


> I think sari's are so beautiful!  I love watching Bend It Like Beckham and seeing all of the saris.  The colors are just phenomonal.  And the fabric looks so exquisite.



Thanks Everyone.  This pic was at my best friend's wedding (who is Indian before you all think I dress like this on random Tuesdays!!!).  I'll share a couple more pics since this wedding was certainly the most interesting wedding I've ever been to





This is the actual ceremony (try to ignore my very burnt neck glaring in the picture)

This one is just funny because OF COURSE I'm wearing a Disney Tshirt to have my henna done!!!   I took off the sari I was wearing because I didn't want it to get ruined







I have 4 saris.  My friend actually bought all of them for me while she was in India.  Prior to her wedding, her and her mom went to India to get all the wedding outfits and she brought back a ton of saris (which is why pretty much every woman at the wedding was wearing one).  You can buy saris in the states but the markup is insane apparently.  It was cheaper for her to pay airfare to India and buy them there then go to NYC and buy them.

They are 30 feet long and a huge PAIN  to iron but they are quite beautiful.


----------



## minnie2

The Moonk's Mom said:


> So sorry you are having people get mad at you over this...not within your control for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE!!!  My water is back up and running...I am running to the shower now!
> 
> It was just the pressure switch...so pretty quick fix...but they didn't take CC so I had to write a check....don't they know I want my Disney points!  Silly plumber!  But it wasn't that bad...$180...lot better than last year this time...I had to replace my refrigerator and my A/C...so I guess I can still find my silver lining!


Glad it was not too bad but all is fixed!



twistedribbonbows said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've been busy, making some new princess bows.  What does everyone think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heart Cherry Bows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie Bows (I've posted these before, but these pictures are MUCH better than the last ones!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!!


Love them!  I wish Nik would wear bows but she is too old



Tinka_Belle said:


> That is great that your DD did so well. Caffeine does help. When Jenna is at my grandparent's house they give her coffee in the morning and in the afternoon and she is wonderful at their house. They rarely have problems with her and she goes to bed early there and doesn't have any problems with the caffeine keeping her awake. I know with me the OTC meds that are supposed to keep people awake put me to sleep and the stuff that is supposed to put people asleep keeps me awake. I always said it is because I am wired backwards.
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to laugh, but I just thought this was too funny!


coffee does tha to me I go to sleep better if I have some!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Minnie2:  You have a name now for something you wondered about.  Just naming it makes it better.  I am happy they did give you DX.  We use ABA and it is data driven but really helps.  If you ever want more info just let me know.


What is ABA.  I am all about information!  The more the better!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Thanks Everyone.  This pic was at my best friend's wedding (who is Indian before you all think I dress like this on random Tuesdays!!!).  I'll share a couple more pics since this wedding was certainly the most interesting wedding I've ever been to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the actual ceremony (try to ignore my very burnt neck glaring in the picture)
> 
> This one is just funny because OF COURSE I'm wearing a Disney Tshirt to have my henna done!!!   I took off the sari I was wearing because I didn't want it to get ruined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 4 saris.  My friend actually bought all of them for me while she was in India.  Prior to her wedding, her and her mom went to India to get all the wedding outfits and she brought back a ton of saris (which is why pretty much every woman at the wedding was wearing one).  You can buy saris in the states but the markup is insane apparently.  It was cheaper for her to pay airfare to India and buy them there then go to NYC and buy them.
> 
> They are 30 feet long and a huge PAIN  to iron but they are quite beautiful.



Great pictures!  Was it a 3 day wedding like a lot of Indian weddings?  My cousins was 3 or 4 days I can't remember and OMG her Sari's STUNNING!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

minnie2 said:


> Great pictures!  Was it a 3 day wedding like a lot of Indian weddings?  My cousins was 3 or 4 days I can't remember and OMG her Sari's STUNNING!



It was 3 days.  Lots of rituals that I didn't really understand what was going on but it was a lot of fun!


----------



## minnie2

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> It was 3 days.  Lots of rituals that I didn't really understand what was going on but it was a lot of fun!


My cousin explain some of them to me when I looked at her album.  Since hers was in India I couldn't be there


----------



## jham

> NaeNae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minnie2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is official!
> We had Kyle's ADD evaluation yesterday and his dr said he is 'Classic ADD' the dr was WONDERFUL! He was all for trying behavior modification for awhile since his grades are great and there are no real behavior( being mean or bad) issues. He did say since we caught it so young hopefully it will make a difference but he does think by around 5th grade he will probably need meds. Which if he does he does but for now I am glad to have a dx and we can go from here and teach him the way he needs so he can continue to excel. The drs biggest fear was his self esteem because ADD kids are always told things aren't right or seeming to be getting yelled at alot. Now that we know what is going on I really hope Kyle won't have any self esteem issue. So today I am going to do some research on ADD. parenting and teaching an ADD child. So if any of you have any suggestions of books or websites please let me know!
> 
> I think it was Jham and some one else who said to me yesterday their sons are ADD too. So any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> oh on a funny note Kyle heard the dr and I talking ad the dr mentioned how caffeine could effect add kids more etc. Well last night Kyle asked if he was going to have to start drinking coffee because he thought that was what the dr said! /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> My daughter is ADHD with a learning disability. She was dx in first grade. Her teacher didn't think meds would help much but we all saw an immediate change. Most of these ADD kids have low self esteem. They tend to not understand when someone is kidding or serious so they don't react to things properly and are impulsive. One of the best things we ever did was get her counseling. The counselor, from county health (we couldn't afford private), worked on peer interaction. They would play games or pool and talk about how to respond to friends. My daughter took meds through grade school and then she stopped taking it. I told her as long as her school work was okay then she could stay off the meds. She did great and I was so proud of her when she graduated. She cheered at school from 9-12 grade, was in Honor Society, and graduated 96th out of over 500 kids.
> 
> Caffine does help them. You would think it would hype them up more but it does just the opposite. ADD brains aren't working right. The caffine speeds up the area of the brain that is functioning too slow. My DD uses Coke or Dr Pepper for the caffine. In highschool she would sometime stop and get a cappuccino on the way to school. To this day she still uses and needs the sodas, especially if things are going bad. She can tell when she needs it.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone dealing with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minnie2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So cute!
> 
> thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> NaeNae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! The dr did mention counseling but didn't say it was imperative at this time so we are going to start with behavior modification now and like the dr said if we don't see an improvement then we go for the counseling and maybe low dose meds.
> Kyle is just like you said he just doesn't get when some one is kidding or serious and he just thinks they are mean and he refuses to let it go too. Though when situations happen we always try to use it as a teaching opportunity and he can usually take our advice and correct the behavior ut when there is an added piece to a new situation he gets confused and upset because he tried to do what we said and it didn't work. So we just for now really need to use every experience as a teaching experience. I talked to a counselor at the school about putting him in a class like that and she though I was handling it correctly and the classes she has available right now wouldn't benefit him. So we will wait and see.
> 
> Though I just read he is eligible for a 504 plan and I ahd to laugh because I fought so hard to get my celiac dd a 504 plan and she was denied because she was a good student! So I am sure the principal would LOVe me fighting for another kid to get a 504 plan!  i don't think he needs one at all as long as his teachers are willing to work with him and this teacher is wonderful! Then next yr I am requesting Nikki's old teacher so hopeful he will get her and we will be in good shape!
> 
> Thanks for the input! That is great you DD did so well in school off the meds! I read that athletics are almost essential for kids with add it gives them an outlet for their energy. what is even better then recommended martial arts and Kyle is already in it!!!
> 
> You ladies are great!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My DS was actually having some depression issues when his psycologist officially diagnosed him with ADHD.  That was in 2nd grade. He does take meds (daytrana now because he refuses to swallow a pill) and it has made a huge difference in him academically and socially.  HUGE.  Marlo, I'm glad your Dr. is great and working with you on a plan for Kyle.  I think if he can do well without meds that is wonderful!  I am all for no meds, but I know in my own situation they really help my son's quality of life.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 2cutekidz

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Thanks Everyone.  This pic was at my best friend's wedding (who is Indian before you all think I dress like this on random Tuesdays!!!).  I'll share a couple more pics since this wedding was certainly the most interesting wedding I've ever been to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the actual ceremony (try to ignore my very burnt neck glaring in the picture)
> 
> This one is just funny because OF COURSE I'm wearing a Disney Tshirt to have my henna done!!!   I took off the sari I was wearing because I didn't want it to get ruined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 4 saris.  My friend actually bought all of them for me while she was in India.  Prior to her wedding, her and her mom went to India to get all the wedding outfits and she brought back a ton of saris (which is why pretty much every woman at the wedding was wearing one).  You can buy saris in the states but the markup is insane apparently.  It was cheaper for her to pay airfare to India and buy them there then go to NYC and buy them.
> 
> They are 30 feet long and a huge PAIN  to iron but they are quite beautiful.



Beautiful pictures!! Please, post some more of the wedding, I'm a picture junkee!


----------



## twob4him

phins_jazy said:


> Hey guys.  Sorry I've been MIA again.  I've been trying to deal with all the new changes over on the budget board regarding swaps. I hate having people mad at me.
> 
> So..... I've got the entire weekend off of work and dh will be at seminars all weekend.  I plan on organizing my sewing/craft area and sewing up some outfits.  I can't wait!!!  I so need a sewing fix.


When I first read your email....I thought you were mad at me for not sending money yet....then I went over to the budget boards and realized it was board-wide. You know I was wondering about that the other day too...how we aren't allowed to sell or anything but they were allowing all of these swaps...so I guess they aren't anymore. I really hope you didnt lose money in buying the stroller and all. I know its there now till June. What are you going to do with it then? Will they let you store it until your trip? Hope it all works out. Have fun sewing this weekend!!!!! 



twistedribbonbows said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've been busy, making some new princess bows.  What does everyone think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heart Cherry Bows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie Bows (I've posted these before, but these pictures are MUCH better than the last ones!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!!



Absolutely gorgeous!!!!! I really love your bows. 

I noticed my littlest (4 yrs) will still wear bows if I beg...but my older (5 yr old) refuses except on special occasions. I plan on getting bows done for our trip. Maybe my DD5 can wear those cute clippies with princesses and characters on them???  While my younger wears a cute bow or two. 



**********************************************************


So, I brought the machine  back into school....that thing weighs a ton....anyways, she fixed it...something to do with stitch-length. I still say its because it hasn't been used for at least a year....just a $4500 machine...sitting there. I feel like Belle(when she arrived at the castle and the dishes now had a guest to serve instead of lounging around doing nothing) giving the machine something to do....I am breaking into song....."Be our guest, be our guest..... " 
Ok, seriously, I am off to sew the rest of the big give outfit this weekend..I will keep you posted on the machine!!!  Too bad I have to give it back....its just on loan


----------



## minnie2

jham said:


> NaeNae said:
> 
> 
> 
> My DS was actually having some depression issues when his psycologist officially diagnosed him with ADHD.  That was in 2nd grade. He does take meds (daytrana now because he refuses to swallow a pill) and it has made a huge difference in him academically and socially.  HUGE.  Marlo, I'm glad your Dr. is great and working with you on a plan for Kyle.  I think if he can do well without meds that is wonderful!  I am all for no meds, but I know in my own situation they really help my son's quality of life.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no I am just happy he got the help he needs!
> I am all for what ever works for that individual!  If meds help then meds are needed!  If he needs meds in the end that is what he will get.
> When I was dx'd with hyperthyroidism I was on a message board asking questions about the medication for it and got so slammed for not jumping to have RAI.  It freaked me out not only where they mean and told me horror stories but they where terrifying me!  needless to say it is 4 yrs later and I still haven't had RAI and if meds can help I am all fr them!  I could never judge some one for doing what they felt was right for them or their family!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Reese'smom

Ok - I have been lurking for a while on this thread and you have all inspired me to learn to sew. I have NEVER sewn anything in my life until this week. I made these shorts using a pattern and my mom's 27 year old Kennmore sewing machine. The thing started to smell like smoke because it hadn't been used in such a long time. anyways, my 20 month old DD (Reese) is going to a pirate parade next week so I made this iron-on shirt and shorts to match! Hope I can learn more from all of you. Honestly, I still don't understand 95% of the things yall say about the technical part of sewing, but I will learn.


----------



## InkspressYourself

She is adorable!  and I love the outfit.

I'm learning a lot from everyone here too.  I think I'll be buying the CarlaC pattern this weekend.  I'm totally swooning over the precious dress and bowling shirt.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

2cutekidz said:


> Beautiful pictures!! Please, post some more of the wedding, I'm a picture junkee!



Ok...since you asked.  So sorry to the other people who have no interest in Indian weddings.  I know this is a sewing board but the saris count as fabric right??? 

Here is the Bride and Groom





Here is the sea of colors!!!





Here is me blessing the Bride and Groom (really bad picture of me...I know!) This is a ceremony called the Chundari.





In India, the man's family would walk to the woman's family's home.  We didn't have villages but we did have a golf course.  So the groom's family went to one end and used a golf cart to get to the other!





The Brides 2nd outfit (Red is the wedding "color" in India)






Up close shot of the Bride's henna.  The wivestale is that the darker your henna gets overnight- the more your MIL will love you


----------



## sahm1000

Reese'smom said:


> Ok - I have been lurking for a while on this thread and you have all inspired me to learn to sew. I have NEVER sewn anything in my life until this week. I made these shorts using a pattern and my mom's 27 year old Kennmore sewing machine. The thing started to smell like smoke because it hadn't been used in such a long time. anyways, my 20 month old DD (Reese) is going to a pirate parade next week so I made this iron-on shirt and shorts to match! Hope I can learn more from all of you. Honestly, I still don't understand 95% of the things yall say about the technical part of sewing, but I will learn.




Great job!  Keep up the good work, it's addicting!  If you ever have a question about how something is done, or what we are talking about then jump in and ask.  I wouldn't know/understand half of what I'm now able to do without this thread!



InkspressYourself said:


> She is adorable!  and I love the outfit.
> 
> I'm learning a lot from everyone here too.  I think I'll be buying the CarlaC pattern this weekend.  I'm totally swooning over the precious dress and bowling shirt.



I haven't done the precious dress (yet!!!) but the bowling shirt is a great pattern.  I would've thought that it was going to be complicated but Carla really does make it easy and breaks it down into steps.  Have fun and ask questions if you need to, lots of us have done that shirt before.  




And welcome to both of you!


----------



## fairygoodmother

kstgelais4 said:


> Front:
> Can you see my big mistake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back




Well, it took me a while, but I found your mistake.  Let me share with you what Karen (poohnpigletCA) always tells me about my mistakes:  she says "if anyone is close enough to my child to notice that mistake, they should just BACK UP 'cuz they're too close!"


----------



## froggy33

Whew!  Finally got caught up from like 30+ pages!  And just in time to get behind again over the weekend!!  I won't post on everything - cause you all have been busy!  But things look great!!  Love the Disney clothes and the bows rock!!  I have a ton of ribbon and just haven't been able to make myself try!



*Toadstool* said:


> I hear Junos are great sergers. I just bought a Babylock serger though.



I hope so!  I went ahead and bought it.  It was $184 total, so not too bad.  At least better than the $800 I wanted to spend on an embroidery machine!!  Whenever I get it I'll post pics!

QUESTIONS:  As for serger thread; do all sergers take a simlar thread (in other words could I purchase the currently clearanced thread at JoAnns?)  And I hear about threading being a PAIN, but don't you have to rethread a lot, if you are doing decorative edges (or a rolled hem?)  Besides seams, I would like to use the serger to do pretty hems.

I am going to get some books from the library to help me out with this thing!

Thanks for all the help!!


----------



## poohnpigletCA

teresajoy said:


> These are the outfits  sent out for the Tbelfonti Big Give
> 
> and this is a Jasmine one for Maddie:



Look at what I found at Joann's today...





For $2.00 a yard. 
The fabric was on the same bolt although the fabric on the left is different. But I have 2 girls so it will not matter that the pattern is different.

Oh Auntie Fairygoodmother I hope you put that beautiful picture in your case file. Although I am holding on to the fabric until you make all of the bridesmaids dresses for your daughters wedding.

Now for your enjoyment the reason I do not sew. I got the fabric home and almost cried because I bought the wrong fabric.......





Yup that would be the reverse side.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Okay here are a few of what I have been working on.  The first is an A line dress for my niece to play in.  So I made it simple.  But went with the cute buttons for a little bling.















Up Close of the top





Here's the back.


----------



## fairygoodmother

poohnpigletCA said:


> Yup that would be the reverse side.




...which is why Karen glue-guns instead of sews


----------



## jeniamt

So here is the not quite finished precious dress I made to be Cinderella.  The one with the pain in the butt sleeves.  I HATE organza and so does DD, she is complaining that it itches.  The dress is really cute but I would like the skirt to be fuller.  I think I should make a crinolin (sp?).  Any suggestions?  I figured I would just make the same skirt as the dress out of organza with a ruffle of organza at the bottom.  I would have to line that with a soft fabric.  Does the crinolin need to be as long as the dress?  I want the dress to be to the floor (or just above).  What do you think?


----------



## sweetstitches

twistedribbonbows said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've been busy, making some new princess bows.  What does everyone think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heart Cherry Bows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie Bows (I've posted these before, but these pictures are MUCH better than the last ones!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!!



GREAT bows!



twob4him said:


> **********************************************************
> 
> 
> So, I brought the machine  back into school....that thing weighs a ton....anyways, she fixed it...something to do with stitch-length. I still say its because it hasn't been used for at least a year....just a $4500 machine...sitting there. I feel like Belle(when she arrived at the castle and the dishes now had a guest to serve instead of lounging around doing nothing) giving the machine something to do....I am breaking into song....."Be our guest, be our guest..... "
> Ok, seriously, I am off to sew the rest of the big give outfit this weekend..I will keep you posted on the machine!!!  Too bad I have to give it back....its just on loan



Glad it was something minor and you can start having fun with it!



Reese'smom said:


> Ok - I have been lurking for a while on this thread and you have all inspired me to learn to sew. I have NEVER sewn anything in my life until this week. I made these shorts using a pattern and my mom's 27 year old Kennmore sewing machine. The thing started to smell like smoke because it hadn't been used in such a long time. anyways, my 20 month old DD (Reese) is going to a pirate parade next week so I made this iron-on shirt and shorts to match! Hope I can learn more from all of you. Honestly, I still don't understand 95% of the things yall say about the technical part of sewing, but I will learn.



Welcome!   It makes me so happy everytime someone new learns to sew.  The outfit you made for your DD is very cute!!!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Ok...since you asked.  So sorry to the other people who have no interest in Indian weddings.  I know this is a sewing board but the saris count as fabric right???
> 
> Here is the Bride and Groom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up close shot of the Bride's henna.  The wivestale is that the darker your henna gets overnight- the more your MIL will love you



Those are lovely photos! 



lynnanddbyz said:


> Okay here are a few of what I have been working on.  The first is an A line dress for my niece to play in.  So I made it simple.  But went with the cute buttons for a little bling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Very sweet!  I *really* like the blue outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> jeniamt said:
> 
> 
> 
> So here is the not quite finished precious dress I made to be Cinderella.  The one with the pain in the butt sleeves.  I HATE organza and so does DD, she is complaining that it itches.  The dress is really cute but I would like the skirt to be fuller.  I think I should make a crinolin (sp?).  Any suggestions?  I figured I would just make the same skirt as the dress out of organza with a ruffle of organza at the bottom.  I would have to line that with a soft fabric.  Does the crinolin need to be as long as the dress?  I want the dress to be to the floor (or just above).  What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never made a crinolin so no advice there, but your Cinderella turned out beautiful.
Click to expand...


----------



## sweetstitches

Well, no sewing, but I did make it to Joann's today.  

The SB did follow me home.  There was a top inside that DD thought I could adapt for her.

I also got the new Cloth/Paper/Scissors Studios.  Does anyone else LOVE that magazine?  I feel so inspirated seeing other peoples studios.  
I also got 3 different demins on the red tag shelf, 3 different interfacings and a new iron--which I really needed


----------



## LuvGoing2Disney7

I am so behind on everything. I'm taking my first ever trip without Drew. He's been doing so much better and I need a couple days off. So Meagan and I are flying to Utah for the next 4 days. 

I made a list of things to get done before we go and catch up here was one of those. I'll never be able to catch up so I figured I would post Madilynn's dress and try to just keep up from here.

So here she is. I made the top seperate (that took a lot of dreaded math) so she can wear the dress on the few non-rain days we'll get this summer 

The top





The Front





Twirl until...........




You loose a shoe...




Or fall down 




THANK YOU Carla for blessing us with your talent


----------



## phins_jazy

twob4him said:


> When I first read your email....I thought you were mad at me for not sending money yet....then I went over to the budget boards and realized it was board-wide. You know I was wondering about that the other day too...how we aren't allowed to sell or anything but they were allowing all of these swaps...so I guess they aren't anymore. I really hope you didnt lose money in buying the stroller and all. I know its there now till June. What are you going to do with it then? Will they let you store it until your trip? Hope it all works out. Have fun sewing this weekend!!!!!



Oh sweetie!!!  I could never be mad at you!!!!!!   I still don't understand the reasoning behind it but I have to abide by their rules.  Yes, I did lose $$ on it.  It's not even half way paid for now.  But that's ok.  Hopefully it will still be in one piece when I get it back.  The stroller will be coming home with my friend who is leaving at the time the swap ends.  

I went to walmart and picked up some more fabric and some fusible fleece.  I had to double check to make sure it was fusible fleece because the last time I bought it the bolt end _said_ it was fusible but it wasn't!!!  So on the list for this weekend is 3 pairs of easy fits, 2 tops, and 2 purses.  Hopefully I'll be able to get them done.  

Oh and Nikki, girl you bet I'm gonna get my sew on!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

mom2prettyprincess said:


> Hey ladies & Gent,
> 
> I think I want to do a minnie patchwork twirl for our trip...Do you think I should invest in a ruffler foot...even though I have no idea how it works!



You bet!! You can go to YCMT and there is a tutorial on using it and a free printable directions on using the ruffler that is great!!


----------



## mom2faith

Hi ladies.

With hopes that I would sew again, I started following your thread, but alas, I am far to disorganized to sew!!

I was wondering how I could get in contact with one of you to make me a Minnie Dress for my DD.  I have a very simple idea of what I want and I will offer you a fair "trade"   (as per board rules) for this. 

email me at mom2faith@hotmail.com

Thank you!!

Amy


----------



## Adi12982

phins_jazy said:


> Oh sweetie!!!  I could never be mad at you!!!!!!   I still don't understand the reasoning behind it but I have to abide by their rules.  Yes, I did lose $$ on it.  It's not even half way paid for now.  But that's ok.  Hopefully it will still be in one piece when I get it back.  The stroller will be coming home with my friend who is leaving at the time the swap ends.



Have you seen that many people are starting yahoo groups and moving over to tourguide mike's forum.. .. there are also other Disney forum's where this my be allowed. . .   I'd hate to see you lose money!


----------



## jham

LuvGoing2Disney7 said:


> I am so behind on everything. I'm taking my first ever trip without Drew. He's been doing so much better and I need a couple days off. So Meagan and I are flying to Utah for the next 4 days.
> 
> I made a list of things to get done before we go and catch up here was one of those. I'll never be able to catch up so I figured I would post Madilynn's dress and try to just keep up from here.
> 
> So here she is. I made the top seperate (that took a lot of dreaded math) so she can wear the dress on the few non-rain days we'll get this summer
> 
> The top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirl until...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You loose a shoe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or fall down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU Carla for blessing us with your talent


 
The dress turned out so cute!  What're you going to do here in Utah?  Sorry the weather won't be nearly as nice as it was the last few days.  Are you bringing the Washington weather with you?


----------



## sheridee32

Twins+2more said:


> twisted, as always your bows look great!
> 
> we just booked our car/van for disney and for 2 booster seats it will cost us $100 to RENT for 5 days.  I called them back and said to forget it, I will go to walmart and buy 2 brand new boosters for $20 each.  Isn't that steep for renting booster seats.  NATIONAL RENTAL CAR......URGH!



you can carry your boosters on the airplane and put them in overhead storage. We carried dgd in march and airtran just had us put in the overhead compartment.


----------



## disneymommieof2

Grandpa update
He is out of surgery and doing well. Everything went smoothly. They are concerned about infections so they keeping him in icu for the time being. 
Thanks so much for you thinking of us!


----------



## LuvGoing2Disney7

jham said:


> The dress turned out so cute!  What're you going to do here in Utah?  Sorry the weather won't be nearly as nice as it was the last few days.  Are you bringing the Washington weather with you?



Thanks Jeanne 

We have friends in Logan, Tooele, South Jordan & Provo. We are just taking a few days off from the daily grind and doing whatever our hearts desire at that moment


----------



## sheridee32

Tinka_Belle said:


> I was cutting out a dress for Jenna for school tomorrow and I heard what I thought was her chatting with a friend. I figured that she had her window open and was just chatting with one of her friends. I don't like her doing this because we live on the bottom floor and I make sure that the windows stay locked all the time. So I quietly walk to her room and she was climbing out her window! I could have just sat right there on the floor and cried. So much fear ran through me at that instant. Needless to say she is big trouble!! Should I tell her what could have happened? I told her that a stranger could have taken her and she would have been gone before I even realized that she wasn't in her room anymore, but should I tell her why? I thought they weren't supposed to do stupid stuff like that until they were teenagers?



you need to sit her down and tell her about the things people do to little kids, I work for the texas prison system and on the unit I am on that is all I have are offenders that hurt children and  the sad thing is they seem so nice in a childs eyes. granted mine are all men offenders but we are seeing more and more females doing things to children everyday i don't mean to freak anyone out but i trust no one. these people are sick and they only want gratification


----------



## LuvGoing2Disney7

jham said:


> Are you bringing the Washington weather with you?



I hope not. I need a few days break from the rain too. However, we have had a few very nice days lately. We even broke out the shorts - two days in a row


----------



## danicaw

2cutekidz said:


> How good are you a altering a pattern?  You wouldn't  have to alter this one too much - just the curve on the front of the skirt, and add ruffles.
> 
> http://www.butterick.com/item/B3832.htm?tab=list/infants_toddlers_children&page=all



Thats a cool pattern! Thanks to all who had ideas.
I am not sure what I will try, but DD saw it and liked it so thats good!

LuvGoing2Disney7, Please don't take todays weather with you... we are enjoying it to much... although I hear we get more liquid sunshine tomorrow... so you timing is good 

Off topic, but wanted to share....
I was at the Osh Kosh outlet yesterday and my DD found a pink t-shirt dress she wouldn't let go of. Price was good and we got it. I put it on her today and after about 60 secs in it she starts to take it off. I ask her why and she says (which a sad look on her face) "it doesn't twirl". 
Well, she is right. It has more of a straight skirt. 
Then this afternoon while out running errands she says to me "I am a princess, thank you so much for coming" 
So, if you have a dd and are wondering when the princess, twirl skirt obsession starts... two years and 9 months!  
I am still actively procrastinating on the laptop sleeves. I will post if I ever get them done


----------



## disneymommieof2

Tinka_belle~
I saw window alarms at target today and I think they were less then ten bucks! They look very simple to put on. Hope that helps!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

sheridee32 said:


> you need to sit her down and tell her about the things people do to little kids, I work for the texas prison system and on the unit I am on that is all I have are offenders that hurt children and  the sad thing is they seem so nice in a childs eyes. granted mine are all men offenders but we are seeing more and more females doing things to children everyday i don't mean to freak anyone out but i trust no one. these people are sick and they only want gratification



This just breaks my heart.


Today- AHHH!! Spring is FINALLY here! (I hope to stay) this has been such a cold Spring. I went to Destination Maternity today (man is that place pricey) and they have virtually no return policy, so you have to take the time to try everything on. I bought shorts...ahhhhh- so nice on a warm day! A pair of capris and some linen pants off the clearence rack, I tried to only pick things that I can still get some use out of after baby is born.
Tomorrow it's supposed to be 80!!!!! I'll be sewing at my class from 12-12, but Im still so excited. i hope we don't have to deal with 50 degree days anymore...

FabricObsession/co op - Thanks for the enabler notice, I am now signed up for several yards of Michael Miller- prints and dots. i saw a few familiar "faces" over there!



lynnanddbyz said:


> Okay here are a few of what I have been working on.  The first is an A line dress for my niece to play in.  So I made it simple.  But went with the cute buttons for a little bling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up Close of the top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the back.



These are adorable! Love the little add ons- they make the perfect touch!
Megan had her 3yr check up today. She weighs 26 pounds and is 35" tall. My little munchkin. 

Can't seem to get rid of these swollen hands and feet totally now. Im drinking my raspberry leaf tea, eating my veggies, drinking lots of water....sigh..whats a girl to do?




poohnpigletCA said:


> Now for your enjoyment the reason I do not sew. I got the fabric home and almost cried because I bought the wrong fabric.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup that would be the reverse side.






jeniamt said:


> So here is the not quite finished precious dress I made to be Cinderella.  The one with the pain in the butt sleeves.  I HATE organza and so does DD, she is complaining that it itches.  The dress is really cute but I would like the skirt to be fuller.  I think I should make a crinolin (sp?).  Any suggestions?  I figured I would just make the same skirt as the dress out of organza with a ruffle of organza at the bottom.  I would have to line that with a soft fabric.  Does the crinolin need to be as long as the dress?  I want the dress to be to the floor (or just above).  What do you think?


Hmm...Id be tempted to just buy one. But I agree- a crinoin would do nicely- you can find them on ebay easy enough. It should be slightly shorter than the dress.



LuvGoing2Disney7 said:


> THANK YOU Carla for blessing us with your talent


Nice job!


----------



## sweetstitches

LuvGoing2Disney7 said:


> THANK YOU Carla for blessing us with your talent



very pretty dress!



disneymommieof2 said:


> Grandpa update
> He is out of surgery and doing well. Everything went smoothly. They are concerned about infections so they keeping him in icu for the time being.
> Thanks so much for you thinking of us!




I'm glad everything went smoothly.


----------



## twob4him

Adi12982 said:


> Have you seen that many people are starting yahoo groups and moving over to tourguide mike's forum.. .. there are also other Disney forum's where this my be allowed. . .   I'd hate to see you lose money!



*Misty,* I am a tour guide miker so if you do switch to that forum, please let me know cause I'll still need a stroller...thanks!


----------



## 2cutekidz

*Carla* or anyone else.   I want to make Emily a nightgown using the Portrait Peasant pattern and KNIT.  Any reasons why this wouldn't work?  I'd make it an elongated  (reeeeally elongated) instead of the original pattern.  I've ony worked with Knit a few times, any tips or tricks to make this work?


----------



## Tinka_Belle

disneymommieof2 said:


> Grandpa update
> He is out of surgery and doing well. Everything went smoothly. They are concerned about infections so they keeping him in icu for the time being.
> Thanks so much for you thinking of us!


That is such wonderful news. I will keep praying that he deosn't get any infections.



sheridee32 said:


> you need to sit her down and tell her about the things people do to little kids, I work for the texas prison system and on the unit I am on that is all I have are offenders that hurt children and  the sad thing is they seem so nice in a childs eyes. granted mine are all men offenders but we are seeing more and more females doing things to children everyday i don't mean to freak anyone out but i trust no one. these people are sick and they only want gratification


That is what scares me. After Jen was born I was going to a therapist for depression and my fears of this was brought up. He has a group that he does for sexual predators. He suggested that I sit in on the group to learn what kind of things to avoid, what kind of ques these people give off, that kind of thing, but all I could think of was  I would be in a room of sick and disturbed people. I never could do it. 



disneymommieof2 said:


> Tinka_belle~
> I saw window alarms at target today and I think they were less then ten bucks! They look very simple to put on. Hope that helps!


Thank you for telling me this. I was looking online for one. I thought that I was going to have to have it special ordered. I will be stopping by Target tonight. I think knowing that the alarm is in place will help give me some peace of mind. Atleast while I am in my home.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

disneymommieof2 said:


> Grandpa update
> He is out of surgery and doing well. Everything went smoothly. They are concerned about infections so they keeping him in icu for the time being.
> Thanks so much for you thinking of us!



Great news...we'll keep the prayers coming


----------



## mrsmiller

Hope this is not a double post (connection keeps dropping)

outfit for give















wendy you asked me about this





for some dresses to give a little lift I made a cotton slip -it is 120" and double that for the ruffle I find that it gives the right amount of lift I like for some dresses without being to hard to make ( you know me always looking for the easy way of doing things!!)

I found the drafting for the wrap I made ---it was really fast and simple





I've got some pms and emails that I will get too, but because of Internet issues it is taking me a while ---please forgive me -- I am not ignoring anyone


----------



## danicaw

mrsmiller said:


> I found the drafting for the wrap I made ---it was really fast and simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got some pms and emails that I will get too, but because of Internet issues it is taking me a while ---please forgive me -- I am not ignoring anyone



WOW! Love it, thanks for posting. Looks just like the skirt I want to case. 
I love the disco mickey outfit - great top! 
Linnette you always amaze!


----------



## billwendy

disneymommieof2 said:


> Finally heard about Grandpa tonight! He is having surgery in the am. Please keep him in your prayers. They are most worried about infection as he is in his mid 80's, is weak from not being able to eat all week and has a heart condition.
> Thanks
> Anna





disneymommieof2 said:


> Grandpa update
> He is out of surgery and doing well. Everything went smoothly. They are concerned about infections so they keeping him in icu for the time being.
> Thanks so much for you thinking of us!




Will continue to say prayers!

Thanks for the slip tip Linette!!


----------



## revrob

jeniamt said:


> So here is the not quite finished precious dress I made to be Cinderella.  The one with the pain in the butt sleeves.  I HATE organza and so does DD, she is complaining that it itches.  The dress is really cute but I would like the skirt to be fuller.  I think I should make a crinolin (sp?).  Any suggestions?  I figured I would just make the same skirt as the dress out of organza with a ruffle of organza at the bottom.  I would have to line that with a soft fabric.  Does the crinolin need to be as long as the dress?  I want the dress to be to the floor (or just above).  What do you think?



I did a "petticoat" kinda underskirt for the minnie dot precious dress I made.  Basically, I made a skirt out of cotton and sewed rows of gathered tulle onto it (on the outisde so the cotton side is on the inside and the tull is gathered from the top to the bottom).  It added fulness and wasn't too difficult.


My "to do" list is still very long!  I've got some school work to finish up and I've still got to pack!  I hope I get everything finished before my trip.  I did get a few things accomplished.  I finished this up today.


----------



## LuvGoing2Disney7

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Can't seem to get rid of these swollen hands and feet totally now. Im drinking my raspberry leaf tea, eating my veggies, drinking lots of water....sigh..whats a girl to do?


Oh man!! Swollen feet are the worse. I hope you get relief soon



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Nice job!





sweetstitches said:


> very pretty dress!



Thank You 



mrsmiller said:


> outfit for give



Such a cute outfit. Love that fabric. What a neat idea for the slip too.


----------



## mickimousemama

twistedribbonbows said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've been busy, making some new princess bows.  What does everyone think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heart Cherry Bows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie Bows (I've posted these before, but these pictures are MUCH better than the last ones!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!!



I always love your bows and then try to google your twisted ribbon bowtique but never find anything? can you PM me if you sell them online?  I'd also be interested to know where you get your adorable ribbons from 

Thanks!


----------



## LuvGoing2Disney7

revrob said:


> I finished this up today.



That is very cute too. Madilynn loves it.


----------



## mickimousemama

revrob said:


> .




This dress is so cute!! I Love it and so does DD!!


----------



## mickimousemama

mrsmiller said:


> :



What pattern is this top if you don't mind sharing?  looks like a great style for summer


----------



## lovesdumbo

WOW!  So many beautiful things posted!   and  to all!  I really need to get to bed because I have SOOOOO much to do tomorrow to get ready for my trip!




2cutekidz said:


> *Carla* or anyone else.   I want to make Emily a nightgown using the Portrait Peasant pattern and KNIT.  Any reasons why this wouldn't work?  I'd make it an elongated  (reeeeally elongated) instead of the original pattern.  I've ony worked with Knit a few times, any tips or tricks to make this work?



Do you have Carla's Raglan pattern?  That has lots of tips for sewing with knits.


----------



## Jenjulia

2cutekidz said:


> *Carla* or anyone else.   I want to make Emily a nightgown using the Portrait Peasant pattern and KNIT.  Any reasons why this wouldn't work?  I'd make it an elongated  (reeeeally elongated) instead of the original pattern.  I've ony worked with Knit a few times, any tips or tricks to make this work?



I'm new at posting on here and it is hard for me to keep up with all the posts so I don't post often. You do amazing work, btw! I am very much a novice compared to you so I hope you don't mind me posting? I sewed a nightgown for dd out of knit fabric last weekend, far from perfect but very cute on. 

I planned to do carla's pp pattern but ended up using a Simplicity (I think?) pattern instead because I liked the fitted bodice of the pattern. With knits, I think the biggest thing is to not pull/stretch the fabric when you are cutting it out or sewing it. I like using a serger to finish the seams.

To hem the nightgown I used a blind hem stitch on my sewing machine because I don't have a coverlock stitch on my serger. The blind hem was easy to do without the fabric stretching, because it only picks up a stich every so often. I felt that I went a little "deep" with the blind hem on the nightgown (the pick stitches were a little bigger than I wanted) so I used a narrow ribbon and sewed it over the stitches to cover them.

Another thing that I like to use when sewing with knits is a stretchy interfacing (I use it when necessary). I buy it by the yard at Hancock's or JoAnn's. The nightgown I made had buttonholes on the back, so I had to use interfacing on the buttonhole facing, the stretchy interfacing works so nice. Carla's pp pattern you wouldn't need the interfacing, but just thought I'd throw that out there.  Hope you don't mind me butting in.


----------



## Jenjulia

princessmom29 said:


> Ok, so now that i have this embroidery machine coming i need to learn howto use it, and what supplies I need. Can anyone tell me what type of stabilizer I will need to buy to use with it?? I know I need some sort of sticky back, but what brand is best? Can I still use heat and bond to stick down applique fabric, or will I need to use something else. Anyone have a recomendation for brands of embroidery thread or a source to buy it? HELP!!! I am a little overwhelmed.



Do you have a dealer nearby that you could register for an intro to embroidery or applique  class? You would have to pay for the class but it would probably be worth it. I took a couple classes this spring that the dealer offered and learned a lot about stabilizers, hooping, etc...I bought the Nancy Zieman (Nancy's Notions) book on Machine Applique. Sealed With a Kiss website has a web tutorial that Heather Sue pointed me to a couple months ago. I was able to get the book from JoAnn's using a 40 or 50% coupon.

I think that different machines like different thread from what I've heard. You might want to go to sewforum.com and do a search to see what thread Janome owners like for embroidery/machine applique.  I have a Brother and use Polystar thread for embroidery and haven't had problems with it. It's supposed to be a cheaper version of the Pacesetter thread. Oh, also...do you have a seperate bobbin holder for bobbin thread? My machine has a bobbin holder that the dealer calibrated to use the Brother bobin thread for embroidery. Helps with tension, I guess? I pop in a different bobbin holder when I sew clothing, if that makes sense? I have colored dots on them so that I don't forget which one is in there. 

I use Floriani stablizers for embroidery but I'm new to machine applique so I'm looking forward to what people suggest. Thank you for asking because I want to know too! 




I seriously need to figure out how all of you do multiple quotes in one post. It may take me a couple years, lol, since it takes me a year to finish a skirt.   I am afraid that, yes, I am really THAT slow.  

So many wonderful things posted in the last couple of days. I think I need to buy that Carla dress pattern for J. Love the rose dress made from that pattern! Stunning on your dd. I would also love to make a feliz like so many of you have. The Mickey jumper posted was super cute. I'm afraid it will be quite a while before I attempt to tackle something like that. I'm afraid of how to cut one of those patterns out.  

I have coveted the Mary Poppins dress since the first time I saw it. So lovely, and $15 is very sad when you consider how much it costs to buy a costume at the Disney Store. I am so, so sorry. That makes me really sad. I love that dress and I am sure many others agree. Such a pretty, pretty dress.  

Thank you for the kind comments about J's twirl skirt. I was really nervous about posting it and I feel a lot better now. It makes me eager to get back to sewing. Tomorrow the boys are going with their grandparents to the circus so I am planning to sew some black polka dot ruffle capris to match a bee t-shirt for J. I am going to try to stitch out an applique too! We shall see....


----------



## MouseTriper

Hahahaha.....I FINALLY received my new computer and have hooked it up.  Everything is so much faster and my new monitor ROCKS!!!  It is nice and big and the colors are all so VIBRANT!!!!  Everything is so BRIGHT!!!!  My old computer was over ten years old and so slow, and the old monitor was just as bad!!!  All your pictures now just seem to POP out of my monitor.  To bad that isn't really a possibilty because if it were I would make all your adorable custom outfits POP right into my hand and onto my DD.  Hahahahahaahaaaa!!!  

I am so far behind right now...from what I did see, you guys have been busy and of course, everything is beautiful!!!!


----------



## jessesgirl

Can somone tell me what pattern was used to make this? I found it while doing a search for Farbinmix and all it says it is a farbinmix set  I can not find it anywhere. HELP PLEASE I must have this pattern ! LOL 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/76439562@N00/765012363/in/set-72157601598534876/

There is the link ..


----------



## Twins+2more

Cute outfit Linette, love the top.

Awsome princess stripwork dress.  PLEASE tell where u got the pink polka dot.

Wish me luck today I am taking 13 8-13 year old girls from my scout troop to kalahari indoor water park.  Me, the other leader, and 2 parents.  WOO HOO ! ! !   The girls are really looking forward to it.  We were 2nd highest in cookie sales in the entire AREA.


----------



## revrob

LuvGoing2Disney7 said:


> That is very cute too. Madilynn loves it.





mickimousemama said:


> This dress is so cute!! I Love it and so does DD!!





Twins+2more said:


> Awsome princess stripwork dress.  PLEASE tell where u got the pink polka dot.



Thanks so much on the compliments on the jumper1  I hope it makes a special princess very happy!  I got the pink polka dot at Joann's.  

I'm gonna step away from the DIS now - I have  LOTS to do today to finish getting ready for my trip.  

HOWEVER

If you have ever been inclined to read my blog - now would be a good time!  Hint, hint1

I don't know that I'll have a chance to check in while I'm away.  If not, I'll "see" you all when I get back!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

jessesgirl said:


> Can somone tell me what pattern was used to make this? I found it while doing a search for Farbinmix and all it says it is a farbinmix set  I can not find it anywhere. HELP PLEASE I must have this pattern ! LOL
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/76439562@N00/765012363/in/set-72157601598534876/
> 
> There is the link ..




I am thinking that's Cara?


----------



## revrob

ONE MORE THING!  I need the shipping address for the wishmom09 give.  I sent a PM on the big give board, but I've not heard anything back yet.  Does anyone here have the address?  Could you PM me?  Thanks!


----------



## Stephres

Hey we had our silent auction tonight and the tote bag and wristlet went for....

wait for it...

$15!

I am disappointed but then I read here that the same thing happened to fairygoodmother, and my stuff was nowhere near complicated and beautiful. $15 was the minimum bid, so can you imagine if there wasn't one?

I think mixed in with the other silent auction stuff (restaurant, golf, limo, sports, etc.) homemade items just don't stand out.

Hope everyone has a great weekend, I need to go catch up and see what I missed (and maybe sew some!).


----------



## minnie2

Reese'smom said:


> Ok - I have been lurking for a while on this thread and you have all inspired me to learn to sew. I have NEVER sewn anything in my life until this week. I made these shorts using a pattern and my mom's 27 year old Kennmore sewing machine. The thing started to smell like smoke because it hadn't been used in such a long time. anyways, my 20 month old DD (Reese) is going to a pirate parade next week so I made this iron-on shirt and shorts to match! Hope I can learn more from all of you. Honestly, I still don't understand 95% of the things yall say about the technical part of sewing, but I will learn.


Your little one is such a cutie!   Great job on the set!  



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Ok...since you asked.  So sorry to the other people who have no interest in Indian weddings.  I know this is a sewing board but the saris count as fabric right???
> 
> Here is the Bride and Groom


Great pictures!  the Henna's are so pretty!  Very creative with the walk from the house!  If they did that at my cousins wedding they would ahve had to walk from Tampa to India!  



fairygoodmother said:


> Well, it took me a while, but I found your mistake.  Let me share with you what Karen (poohnpigletCA) always tells me about my mistakes:  she says "if anyone is close enough to my child to notice that mistake, they should just BACK UP 'cuz they're too close!"


That is my thoughts exactly!


poohnpigletCA said:


> Look at what I found at Joann's today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For $2.00 a yard.
> The fabric was on the same bolt although the fabric on the left is different. But I have 2 girls so it will not matter that the pattern is different.
> 
> Oh Auntie Fairygoodmother I hope you put that beautiful picture in your case file. Although I am holding on to the fabric until you make all of the bridesmaids dresses for your daughters wedding.
> 
> Now for your enjoyment the reason I do not sew. I got the fabric home and almost cried because I bought the wrong fabric.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup that would be the reverse side.


Great find youa re making me want to go to Joann's!



lynnanddbyz said:


> Okay here are a few of what I have been working on.  The first is an A line dress for my niece to play in.  So I made it simple.  But went with the cute buttons for a little bling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up Close of the top


Adorable!  I am about to start my 1st Aline for my niece.  



fairygoodmother said:


> ...which is why Karen glue-guns instead of sews


LOL  Ok the visual i had was her hot glueing a dress together!  I so need more coffee!



jeniamt said:


> So here is the not quite finished precious dress I made to be Cinderella.  The one with the pain in the butt sleeves.  I HATE organza and so does DD, she is complaining that it itches.  The dress is really cute but I would like the skirt to be fuller.  I think I should make a crinolin (sp?).  Any suggestions?  I figured I would just make the same skirt as the dress out of organza with a ruffle of organza at the bottom.  I would have to line that with a soft fabric.  Does the crinolin need to be as long as the dress?  I want the dress to be to the floor (or just above).  What do you think?


Oh I love it the way it is!!!!!!  The sleeves are so pretty!  that gold on the edge is perfect!



LuvGoing2Disney7 said:


> I am so behind on everything. I'm taking my first ever trip without Drew. He's been doing so much better and I need a couple days off. So Meagan and I are flying to Utah for the next 4 days.
> 
> I made a list of things to get done before we go and catch up here was one of those. I'll never be able to catch up so I figured I would post Madilynn's dress and try to just keep up from here.
> 
> So here she is. I made the top seperate (that took a lot of dreaded math) so she can wear the dress on the few non-rain days we'll get this summer
> 
> 
> The Front


So cute!  I want that pattern now.



disneymommieof2 said:


> Grandpa update
> He is out of surgery and doing well. Everything went smoothly. They are concerned about infections so they keeping him in icu for the time being.
> Thanks so much for you thinking of us!


Glad he is doing ok continued prayers!  Thank you for keeping us posted



danicaw said:


> Thats a cool pattern! Thanks to all who had ideas.
> I am not sure what I will try, but DD saw it and liked it so thats good!
> 
> LuvGoing2Disney7, Please don't take todays weather with you... we are enjoying it to much... although I hear we get more liquid sunshine tomorrow... so you timing is good
> 
> Off topic, but wanted to share....
> I was at the Osh Kosh outlet yesterday and my DD found a pink t-shirt dress she wouldn't let go of. Price was good and we got it. I put it on her today and after about 60 secs in it she starts to take it off. I ask her why and she says (which a sad look on her face) "it doesn't twirl".
> Well, she is right. It has more of a straight skirt.
> Then this afternoon while out running errands she says to me "I am a princess, thank you so much for coming"
> So, if you have a dd and are wondering when the princess, twirl skirt obsession starts... two years and 9 months!
> I am still actively procrastinating on the laptop sleeves. I will post if I ever get them done






sheridee32 said:


> you need to sit her down and tell her about the things people do to little kids, I work for the texas prison system and on the unit I am on that is all I have are offenders that hurt children and  the sad thing is they seem so nice in a childs eyes. granted mine are all men offenders but we are seeing more and more females doing things to children everyday i don't mean to freak anyone out but i trust no one. these people are sick and they only want gratification


that is just sad and scary!!!!!

One of my girlfriends has been baby sitting a few kids one of the kids is in the same grade as Nikki and her dd and another is in I think Jr high.  (there mom just died so they are staying at her house after school until the dad can pick them up.  Any way the older girl said that kids in my town have started Drugs in the 4th grade!  I am freaking out because Nikki will be in the 4th grade next yr!  We live in a nice middle class rural town.  So this terrifies me!



2cutekidz said:


> *Carla* or anyone else.   I want to make Emily a nightgown using the Portrait Peasant pattern and KNIT.  Any reasons why this wouldn't work?  I'd make it an elongated  (reeeeally elongated) instead of the original pattern.  I've ony worked with Knit a few times, any tips or tricks to make this work?


I tried to make a knit top last yr with that pattern and I failed miserably!  It was the only thing I ever started and tossed!  Granted it is probably me.  i don't have a serger.  It is on my list though.....



mrsmiller said:


> Hope this is not a double post (connection keeps dropping)
> 
> outfit for give
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wendy you asked me about this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for some dresses to give a little lift I made a cotton slip -it is 120" and double that for the ruffle I find that it gives the right amount of lift I like for some dresses without being to hard to make ( you know me always looking for the easy way of doing things!!)
> 
> I found the drafting for the wrap I made ---it was really fast and simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got some pms and emails that I will get too, but because of Internet issues it is taking me a while ---please forgive me -- I am not ignoring anyone


I LOVE that TOP!  If you ever considered making a tutorial for that top please do!  Nikki would flip for it!!!!!Heck I would wear it too!!!!!!!!!

The wrap is great too!!!!



revrob said:


> I did a "petticoat" kinda underskirt for the minnie dot precious dress I made.  Basically, I made a skirt out of cotton and sewed rows of gathered tulle onto it (on the outisde so the cotton side is on the inside and the tull is gathered from the top to the bottom).  It added fulness and wasn't too difficult.
> 
> 
> My "to do" list is still very long!  I've got some school work to finish up and I've still got to pack!  I hope I get everything finished before my trip.  I did get a few things accomplished.  I finished this up today.


Very pretty!  Love the pink dot!



Twins+2more said:


> Cute outfit Linette, love the top.
> 
> Awsome princess stripwork dress.  PLEASE tell where u got the pink polka dot.
> 
> Wish me luck today I am taking 13 8-13 year old girls from my scout troop to kalahari indoor water park.  Me, the other leader, and 2 parents.  WOO HOO ! ! !   The girls are really looking forward to it.  We were 2nd highest in cookie sales in the entire AREA.


Good luck you are a brave woman!!!!!'Congratulations o doing so well!


----------



## pixeegrl

twistedribbonbows said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've been busy, making some new princess bows.  What does everyone think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heart Cherry Bows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie Bows (I've posted these before, but these pictures are MUCH better than the last ones!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!!


These are just adorable, i especially like your ribbon choices for Snow White! They are just perfect!


----------



## twob4him

revrob said:


> I did a "petticoat" kinda underskirt for the minnie dot precious dress I made.  Basically, I made a skirt out of cotton and sewed rows of gathered tulle onto it (on the outisde so the cotton side is on the inside and the tull is gathered from the top to the bottom).  It added fulness and wasn't too difficult.
> 
> 
> My "to do" list is still very long!  I've got some school work to finish up and I've still got to pack!  I hope I get everything finished before my trip.  I did get a few things accomplished.  I finished this up today.



Shannon we need your blog address!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

jessesgirl said:


> Can somone tell me what pattern was used to make this? I found it while doing a search for Farbinmix and all it says it is a farbinmix set  I can not find it anywhere. HELP PLEASE I must have this pattern ! LOL
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/76439562@N00/765012363/in/set-72157601598534876/
> 
> There is the link ..


I second the Cara vote. I wanted that pattern the last time that I bought some and I couldn't get it.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

twistedribbonbows said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've been busy, making some new princess bows.  What does everyone think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heart Cherry Bows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie Bows (I've posted these before, but these pictures are MUCH better than the last ones!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!!


I love the bows!! Beautiful Ribbon


MinnieVanMom said:


> I got my new to me car back yesterday.  The dent is gone but they didn't touch the other things I wanted done.  Also it was very very very expensive!  I would post picture but....it is snowing
> 
> We are off to a conference for "improving educational outcomes for students with disabilities" and take the car for a 7 hour test drive.
> 
> Have a great weekend friends.


Have a great drive!!


Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Thanks Everyone.  This pic was at my best friend's wedding (who is Indian before you all think I dress like this on random Tuesdays!!!).  I'll share a couple more pics since this wedding was certainly the most interesting wedding I've ever been to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the actual ceremony (try to ignore my very burnt neck glaring in the picture)
> 
> This one is just funny because OF COURSE I'm wearing a Disney Tshirt to have my henna done!!!   I took off the sari I was wearing because I didn't want it to get ruined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 4 saris.  My friend actually bought all of them for me while she was in India.  Prior to her wedding, her and her mom went to India to get all the wedding outfits and she brought back a ton of saris (which is why pretty much every woman at the wedding was wearing one).  You can buy saris in the states but the markup is insane apparently.  It was cheaper for her to pay airfare to India and buy them there then go to NYC and buy them.
> 
> They are 30 feet long and a huge PAIN  to iron but they are quite beautiful.


Wow beautiful!! I love the henna.  When I was pregnant with Ethan my sister painted my stomach with henna.  When I went to my checkup my Doctor was so surprised.  She asked me if it was permanent.


twob4him said:


> So, I brought the machine  back into school....that thing weighs a ton....anyways, she fixed it...something to do with stitch-length. I still say its because it hasn't been used for at least a year....just a $4500 machine...sitting there. I feel like Belle(when she arrived at the castle and the dishes now had a guest to serve instead of lounging around doing nothing) giving the machine something to do....I am breaking into song....."Be our guest, be our guest..... "
> Ok, seriously, I am off to sew the rest of the big give outfit this weekend..I will keep you posted on the machine!!!  Too bad I have to give it back....its just on loan


I am glad you got it fixed.  Can't wait to see what you make and can you post a picture of the machine???


Reese'smom said:


> Ok - I have been lurking for a while on this thread and you have all inspired me to learn to sew. I have NEVER sewn anything in my life until this week. I made these shorts using a pattern and my mom's 27 year old Kennmore sewing machine. The thing started to smell like smoke because it hadn't been used in such a long time. anyways, my 20 month old DD (Reese) is going to a pirate parade next week so I made this iron-on shirt and shorts to match! Hope I can learn more from all of you. Honestly, I still don't understand 95% of the things yall say about the technical part of sewing, but I will learn.


Adorable little outfit!!


Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Ok...since you asked.  So sorry to the other people who have no interest in Indian weddings.  I know this is a sewing board but the saris count as fabric right???
> 
> Here is the Bride and Groom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the sea of colors!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is me blessing the Bride and Groom (really bad picture of me...I know!) This is a ceremony called the Chundari.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In India, the man's family would walk to the woman's family's home.  We didn't have villages but we did have a golf course.  So the groom's family went to one end and used a golf cart to get to the other!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Brides 2nd outfit (Red is the wedding "color" in India)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up close shot of the Bride's henna.  The wivestale is that the darker your henna gets overnight- the more your MIL will love you


I love the Henna and the Saris are beautiful  I like what the groom is wearing too!


fairygoodmother said:


> Well, it took me a while, but I found your mistake.  Let me share with you what Karen (poohnpigletCA) always tells me about my mistakes:  she says "if anyone is close enough to my child to notice that mistake, they should just BACK UP 'cuz they're too close!"


I still can't tell what the mistake is.  and I am cracking up over what Karen said.


lynnanddbyz said:


> Okay here are a few of what I have been working on.  The first is an A line dress for my niece to play in.  So I made it simple.  But went with the cute buttons for a little bling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the back.


I love these little outfits they are so cute.  You did a great job.


jeniamt said:


> So here is the not quite finished precious dress I made to be Cinderella.  The one with the pain in the butt sleeves.  I HATE organza and so does DD, she is complaining that it itches.  The dress is really cute but I would like the skirt to be fuller.  I think I should make a crinolin (sp?).  Any suggestions?  I figured I would just make the same skirt as the dress out of organza with a ruffle of organza at the bottom.  I would have to line that with a soft fabric.  Does the crinolin need to be as long as the dress?  I want the dress to be to the floor (or just above).  What do you think?


Beautiful!  I love the trim on the sleeves.  When I was buying fabric for DD's first communion dress I saw crinoline on a bolt.  So I would buy some of that to make a crinoline.  There are commercial patterns for slips and bloomers too.  I think I am just going to buy one for DD to wear under her First Communion Dress.


LuvGoing2Disney7 said:


> I am so behind on everything. I'm taking my first ever trip without Drew. He's been doing so much better and I need a couple days off. So Meagan and I are flying to Utah for the next 4 days.
> 
> I made a list of things to get done before we go and catch up here was one of those. I'll never be able to catch up so I figured I would post Madilynn's dress and try to just keep up from here.
> 
> So here she is. I made the top seperate (that took a lot of dreaded math) so she can wear the dress on the few non-rain days we'll get this summer
> 
> The top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T
> THANK YOU Carla for blessing us with your talent


Very pretty.  I love those fabrics.


phins_jazy said:


> Oh sweetie!!!  I could never be mad at you!!!!!!   I still don't understand the reasoning behind it but I have to abide by their rules.  Yes, I did lose $$ on it.  It's not even half way paid for now.  But that's ok.  Hopefully it will still be in one piece when I get it back.  The stroller will be coming home with my friend who is leaving at the time the swap ends.
> 
> I went to walmart and picked up some more fabric and some fusible fleece.  I had to double check to make sure it was fusible fleece because the last time I bought it the bolt end _said_ it was fusible but it wasn't!!!  So on the list for this weekend is 3 pairs of easy fits, 2 tops, and 2 purses.  Hopefully I'll be able to get them done.
> 
> Oh and Nikki, girl you bet I'm gonna get my sew on!!


Have fun sewing!


sheridee32 said:


> you need to sit her down and tell her about the things people do to little kids, I work for the texas prison system and on the unit I am on that is all I have are offenders that hurt children and  the sad thing is they seem so nice in a childs eyes. granted mine are all men offenders but we are seeing more and more females doing things to children everyday i don't mean to freak anyone out but i trust no one. these people are sick and they only want gratification


This is scary. I have seen a guy on Oprah before talking about keeping kids safe.  He said that some of these guys will pick up a kid on his bike and throw the kid in the car and drive away and he recommended telling kids that if someone tries to do that to hold onto bike as hard as they could.  I told my daughter that.  But I still don't let her ride her bike outside by herself.


MouseTriper said:


> Hahahaha.....I FINALLY received my new computer and have hooked it up.  Everything is so much faster and my new monitor ROCKS!!!  It is nice and big and the colors are all so VIBRANT!!!!  Everything is so BRIGHT!!!!  My old computer was over ten years old and so slow, and the old monitor was just as bad!!!  All your pictures now just seem to POP out of my monitor.  To bad that isn't really a possibilty because if it were I would make all your adorable custom outfits POP right into my hand and onto my DD.  Hahahahahaahaaaa!!!
> I am so far behind right now...from what I did see, you guys have been busy and of course, everything is beautiful!!!!


COngratulations on the new computer!!


Stephres said:


> Hey we had our silent auction tonight and the tote bag and wristlet went for....
> 
> wait for it...
> 
> $15!
> 
> I am disappointed but then I read here that the same thing happened to fairygoodmother, and my stuff was nowhere near complicated and beautiful. $15 was the minimum bid, so can you imagine if there wasn't one?
> 
> I think mixed in with the other silent auction stuff (restaurant, golf, limo, sports, etc.) homemade items just don't stand out.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend, I need to go catch up and see what I missed (and maybe sew some!).


What are these people thinking?


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Yesterday and 2:00 in the afternoon the principal and DD's school called.  She asked me to embroider the names of the children in my DD's class onto a tablecloth for a class project.  She needs it done by tomorrow morning.

I have been up since 7:00 embroidering names.  I also had to sew a lace panel of the Last Supper onto the middle of the table cloth.  It took me 2 hours.

I better get back to work I am a very slow sewer.  The table cloth is for the Silent Auction Fundraiser tomorrow.  

I asked if they were putting a minimum bid on it and thankfully they are.  It will start at $40.00


----------



## 2cutekidz

Jenjulia said:


> I'm new at posting on here and it is hard for me to keep up with all the posts so I don't post often. You do amazing work, btw! I am very much a novice compared to you so I hope you don't mind me posting? I sewed a nightgown for dd out of knit fabric last weekend, far from perfect but very cute on.
> 
> I planned to do carla's pp pattern but ended up using a Simplicity (I think?) pattern instead because I liked the fitted bodice of the pattern. With knits, I think the biggest thing is to not pull/stretch the fabric when you are cutting it out or sewing it. I like using a serger to finish the seams.
> 
> To hem the nightgown I used a blind hem stitch on my sewing machine because I don't have a coverlock stitch on my serger. The blind hem was easy to do without the fabric stretching, because it only picks up a stich every so often. I felt that I went a little "deep" with the blind hem on the nightgown (the pick stitches were a little bigger than I wanted) so I used a narrow ribbon and sewed it over the stitches to cover them.
> 
> Another thing that I like to use when sewing with knits is a stretchy interfacing (I use it when necessary). I buy it by the yard at Hancock's or JoAnn's. The nightgown I made had buttonholes on the back, so I had to use interfacing on the buttonhole facing, the stretchy interfacing works so nice. Carla's pp pattern you wouldn't need the interfacing, but just thought I'd throw that out there.  Hope you don't mind me butting in.



Thanks for Posting!!  I'd love to see a picture of the nightgown you made, what pattern did you use?  Nightgowns and lounge pants are about the only thing I am certain that DD will wear.  So a new pattern is always good.  Though, buttonholes on knit is scarin me!!

BTW - to multiquote, click the button with the quotation mark on it in the post you want to quote, on the last post you want to comment on click on the QUOTE button (not quick repy) and you'll have all the post you want.



MouseTriper said:


> Hahahaha.....I FINALLY received my new computer and have hooked it up.  Everything is so much faster and my new monitor ROCKS!!!  It is nice and big and the colors are all so VIBRANT!!!!  Everything is so BRIGHT!!!!  My old computer was over ten years old and so slow, and the old monitor was just as bad!!!  All your pictures now just seem to POP out of my monitor.  To bad that isn't really a possibilty because if it were I would make all your adorable custom outfits POP right into my hand and onto my DD.  Hahahahahaahaaaa!!!
> 
> I am so far behind right now...from what I did see, you guys have been busy and of course, everything is beautiful!!!!



Well, in honor of you new computer, here's a picture that the colors should really POP on!!  (And because I LOVE this set!  LOL!!)








revrob said:


> Thanks so much on the compliments on the jumper1  I hope it makes a special princess very happy!  I got the pink polka dot at Joann's.
> 
> I'm gonna step away from the DIS now - I have  LOTS to do today to finish getting ready for my trip.
> 
> HOWEVER
> 
> If you have ever been inclined to read my blog - now would be a good time!  Hint, hint1
> 
> I don't know that I'll have a chance to check in while I'm away.  If not, I'll "see" you all when I get back!



I'd love to read your blog, but I don't have a link!!



Tinka_Belle said:


> I second the Cara vote. I wanted that pattern the last time that I bought some and I couldn't get it.



Yeppers, it's the Cara.

http://farbenmix.wikia.com/wiki/Cara

http://www.studiotantrum.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=10

Lots of pictures

http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images?_adv_prop=image&fr=slv8-&va=cara+farbenmix&sz=all

http://farbenmix.wikia.com/wiki/Farbenwiki


----------



## sweetstitches

mrsmiller said:


> Hope this is not a double post (connection keeps dropping)
> 
> outfit for give



I love this, Linnette!  Is there a pattern or did you wing it?  It's hard to find things that would work for older girls.



revrob said:


> I finished this up today.



very pretty dress



revrob said:


> HOWEVER
> 
> If you have ever been inclined to read my blog - now would be a good time!  Hint, hint1
> 
> I don't know that I'll have a chance to check in while I'm away.  If not, I'll "see" you all when I get back!



Where's you blog?  It's not in your signy.



Stephres said:


> Hey we had our silent auction tonight and the tote bag and wristlet went for....
> 
> wait for it...
> 
> $15!
> 
> I am disappointed but then I read here that the same thing happened to fairygoodmother, and my stuff was nowhere near complicated and beautiful. $15 was the minimum bid, so can you imagine if there wasn't one?
> 
> I think mixed in with the other silent auction stuff (restaurant, golf, limo, sports, etc.) homemade items just don't stand out.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend, I need to go catch up and see what I missed (and maybe sew some!).



I'm sorry.    People just don't appreciate the uniqueness of handmade items anymore.


----------



## sweetstitches

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Yesterday and 2:00 in the afternoon the principal and DD's school called.  She asked me to embroider the names of the children in my DD's class onto a tablecloth for a class project.  She needs it done by tomorrow morning.
> 
> I have been up since 7:00 embroidering names.  I also had to sew a lace panel of the Last Supper onto the middle of the table cloth.  It took me 2 hours.
> 
> I better get back to work I am a very slow sewer.  The table cloth is for the Silent Auction Fundraiser tomorrow.
> 
> I asked if they were putting a minimum bid on it and thankfully they are.  It will start at $40.00



I'm glad they put a minimun bid, but geez, couldn't they have given you a little more time?  I mean, come on, this auction has probably been planned for months.  It always amazed me how poor teachers/schools were when it came to planning.



2cutekidz said:


> Well, in honor of you new computer, here's a picture that the colors should really POP on!!  (And because I LOVE this set!  LOL!!)



Gorgeous!  I don't remember seeing this before.


----------



## mommyof3princess

I know I have not been posting in a long while. I just lurked But I am planning a few trips soon. I made all the pictures posted for my sale. I hope you like them. Oh I included the picture of the skirt I made but hate. 

The first 3 I made the skirts to go with tees bought.




















Peasant top and twirl strip jumper front.











Skirt I hate. Front. 





Back. It was so hard to make it doesn't look anything like what I had planned and I think it's too long for the size it turned out being for. The only thing I do like is the fabric and my little jellyfish applique. Thank you for looking it's no where near as good as the things I have seen on here but it's a start.


----------



## revrob

http://joyofcreating.blogspot.com/


twob4him said:


> Shannon we need your blog address!





2cutekidz said:


> I'd love to read your blog, but I don't have a link!!



Hey?  What happened to the link in my siggy?  Can you guys not see it?  Maybe I need to fix it.  Anyhow here's a link!

http://joyofcreating.blogspot.com/


----------



## mirandag819

revrob said:


> http://joyofcreating.blogspot.com/
> 
> 
> 
> Hey?  What happened to the link in my siggy?  Can you guys not see it?  Maybe I need to fix it.  Anyhow here's a link!
> 
> http://joyofcreating.blogspot.com/



The link is there is you click right under the  but all you can see is the top of a few letters, looks like it is out of the viewing area.


----------



## mirandag819

Okay I finished my first dress this morning. It was the first thing I have made besides easy fit pants. It was also my first attempt at applique. I think it turned out okay, it's not perfect, but I'm happy with it for my first try. The pics aren't great, I can't find my camera so I had to use my blackberry. 

My model wouldn't stand still she was twirling and running around in it, which normally would be cute, but the blackberry camera pics come out too blurry like that. Here is the top, you can see the colors a little better here: 






With DD wearing it


----------



## jessesgirl

THank you ladies ! I found the pattern. I am torn between the Cara, Feliz, and Vidia ( I think the spelling is right) But I am thinking the Cara will be the easiest for me to make. Now I need to talk DH into getting it for me ! LOL


----------



## mommyof3princess

mirandag819 said:


> Okay I finished my first dress this morning. It was the first thing I have made besides easy fit pants. It was also my first attempt at applique. I think it turned out okay, it's not perfect, but I'm happy with it for my first try. The pics aren't great, I can't find my camera so I had to use my blackberry.
> 
> My model wouldn't stand still she was twirling and running around in it, which normally would be cute, but the blackberry camera pics come out too blurry like that. Here is the top, you can see the colors a little better here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With DD wearing it



That is too cute. I am making my twin girls a boo outfit for their birthday next month. Great job


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

So this is what I have been doing to un-stress - organize my sewing area.  Dh is going to get me some wall shelves, and I also have a few other things that I need to put on the wall.

View of the whole room - what used to be our formal dining room - the disadvantage of that is that I am going to have to try and keep in clean and tidy all the time since it is in the front of our house!  I think someday when the kids are older, I am moving my sewing area upstairs.





Just the sewing area...





Fabric stash...I have some flannels, and seasonal fabric upstair in the guest room..but the rest is here..


----------



## Tinka_Belle

EnchantedPrincess said:


> So this is what I have been doing to un-stress - organize my sewing area.  Dh is going to get me some wall shelves, and I also have a few other things that I need to put on the wall.
> 
> View of the whole room - what used to be our formal dining room - the disadvantage of that is that I am going to have to try and keep in clean and tidy all the time since it is in the front of our house!  I think someday when the kids are older, I am moving my sewing area upstairs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just the sewing area...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabric stash...I have some flannels, and seasonal fabric upstair in the guest room..but the rest is here..


Wow Jenny! I love your room. I want my own sewing room so bad. That is one of the requirements for when we start looking for a house. You have most of the fabrics that people are looking for over on the fabric swap thread.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Stephres said:


> Hey we had our silent auction tonight and the tote bag and wristlet went for....
> 
> wait for it...
> 
> $15!
> 
> I am disappointed but then I read here that the same thing happened to fairygoodmother, and my stuff was nowhere near complicated and beautiful. $15 was the minimum bid, so can you imagine if there wasn't one?
> 
> I think mixed in with the other silent auction stuff (restaurant, golf, limo, sports, etc.) homemade items just don't stand out.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend, I need to go catch up and see what I missed (and maybe sew some!).



My sisters and I have found from trying to craft shows, that people are just cheap! They only want to spend a few dollars for something. 



mirandag819 said:


> Okay I finished my first dress this morning. It was the first thing I have made besides easy fit pants. It was also my first attempt at applique. I think it turned out okay, it's not perfect, but I'm happy with it for my first try. The pics aren't great, I can't find my camera so I had to use my blackberry.
> 
> My model wouldn't stand still she was twirling and running around in it, which normally would be cute, but the blackberry camera pics come out too blurry like that. Here is the top, you can see the colors a little better here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With DD wearing it



I think it came out adorable!


----------



## sheridee32

mrsmiller said:


> Hope this is not a double post (connection keeps dropping)
> 
> outfit for give
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wendy you asked me about this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for some dresses to give a little lift I made a cotton slip -it is 120" and double that for the ruffle I find that it gives the right amount of lift I like for some dresses without being to hard to make ( you know me always looking for the easy way of doing things!!)
> 
> I found the drafting for the wrap I made ---it was really fast and simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got some pms and emails that I will get too, but because of Internet issues it is taking me a while ---please forgive me -- I am not ignoring anyone



do you mind if i case the top with the black mickeys i think i have just enough of that fabric for a top like that and i am making some outfits for my little cousin who is 7 for her first disney trip and that just looks like her she is a danity little blonde.


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

Wow, that sewing area is great!

You wouldn't believe this, but I broke my serger!

I broke one of the loopers and bent the other. (Note, don't try to go through a zipper, I thought I was going to clear it, but I didn't! One of the reasons I HATE zippers!)  I have had it for a couple of years now, and would love to upgrade, but I just don't know.  I am sure that to have it fixed would cost about a third of a new machine.

So no sewing for me until I get a new one.  Well, I guess I could, but I like the look of finished seams too much.  
Shannon, which machine did you just get?
I am sure it would be too cost prohibitive for me at this time, but I could at least look!


----------



## 2cutekidz

jessesgirl said:


> THank you ladies ! I found the pattern. I am torn between the Cara, Feliz, and Vidia ( I think the spelling is right) But I am thinking the Cara will be the easiest for me to make. Now I need to talk DH into getting it for me ! LOL



The Vida is pretty easy to make - just a bit of piecing.  I have heard the Feliz is a PITA, and the instructions are not clear.  I haven't heard anything on the Cara yet.


----------



## princessmom29

mirandag819 said:


> Okay I finished my first dress this morning. It was the first thing I have made besides easy fit pants. It was also my first attempt at applique. I think it turned out okay, it's not perfect, but I'm happy with it for my first try. The pics aren't great, I can't find my camera so I had to use my blackberry.
> 
> My model wouldn't stand still she was twirling and running around in it, which normally would be cute, but the blackberry camera pics come out too blurry like that. Here is the top, you can see the colors a little better here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With DD wearing it



Please, oh pretty please!!!!
I NEED this applique design!!! Will you PLEASE tell me where you got it so I can go and buy it right now!!!! My daughter LOVES Boo and she would flip over this!!!!!


----------



## revrob

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Wow, that sewing area is great!
> 
> You wouldn't believe this, but I broke my serger!
> 
> I broke one of the loopers and bent the other. (Note, don't try to go through a zipper, I thought I was going to clear it, but I didn't! One of the reasons I HATE zippers!)  I have had it for a couple of years now, and would love to upgrade, but I just don't know.  I am sure that to have it fixed would cost about a third of a new machine.
> 
> So no sewing for me until I get a new one.  Well, I guess I could, but I like the look of finished seams too much.
> Shannon, which machine did you just get?
> I am sure it would be too cost prohibitive for me at this time, but I could at least look!




Tom, Tom, Tom!  OUCH!  You've got to HATE machine problems!  But, on the other hand, it is a good excuse to upgrade.  I bought a Baby Lock Imagine.  I bought this machine because it is the lowest end model that has the jet air threading.  I felt like if I was gonna spend the money, I really, really wanted the threading.  There are a few models up from this, but this one works GREAT for me.  I LOVE THAT MACHINE!  It wasn't cheap, but I'm sure I'll have it forever!   Here's a link 

http://www.babylock.com/sergers/imagine/


----------



## sweetstitches

mommyof3princess said:


> I know I have not been posting in a long while. I just lurked But I am planning a few trips soon. I made all the pictures posted for my sale. I hope you like them. Oh I included the picture of the skirt I made but hate.
> 
> The first 3 I made the skirts to go with tees bought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peasant top and twirl strip jumper front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt I hate. Front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back. It was so hard to make it doesn't look anything like what I had planned and I think it's too long for the size it turned out being for. The only thing I do like is the fabric and my little jellyfish applique. Thank you for looking it's no where near as good as the things I have seen on here but it's a start.



 I'm scolling down, and although everything is cute, I'm thinking to myself as I saw the skirt front, "this is by far my favorite--super cute", then I scroll down further and read that you hate it???



mirandag819 said:


> Okay I finished my first dress this morning. It was the first thing I have made besides easy fit pants. It was also my first attempt at applique. I think it turned out okay, it's not perfect, but I'm happy with it for my first try. The pics aren't great, I can't find my camera so I had to use my blackberry.
> 
> My model wouldn't stand still she was twirling and running around in it, which normally would be cute, but the blackberry camera pics come out too blurry like that. Here is the top, you can see the colors a little better here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With DD wearing it



GREAT job on your first dress.  You're on a roll now!



EnchantedPrincess said:


> So this is what I have been doing to un-stress - organize my sewing area.  Dh is going to get me some wall shelves, and I also have a few other things that I need to put on the wall.
> 
> View of the whole room - what used to be our formal dining room - the disadvantage of that is that I am going to have to try and keep in clean and tidy all the time since it is in the front of our house!  I think someday when the kids are older, I am moving my sewing area upstairs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just the sewing area...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabric stash...I have some flannels, and seasonal fabric upstair in the guest room..but the rest is here..



I wish I found organizing de-stressing.  Your sewing room looks really nice.  Two houses ago I had my sewing room in the family room.  I got the most sewing done ever in that house!  It was so convenient, and I did have to keep it organized which made me more likely to want to go in there and sew!  

In next house, my sewing room was supposed to be the office.  It was nice (not nearly as big as the FR from the previous house) but because it was more closed off, it was harder to find time in there when I didn't have to be watching the kids, and it quickly became a catch-all for misc. stuff in the house.

Now my sewing room is in the basement.  I really don't like it.  I know I should be greatful to just have the room, but it's so cold down there in the winter, too dreary, and it's too easy to leave the room a mess because no one sees it. And I feel really isolated down there (which sometimes is good, but most of the time isn't.)



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Wow, that sewing area is great!
> 
> You wouldn't believe this, but I broke my serger!
> 
> I broke one of the loopers and bent the other. (Note, don't try to go through a zipper, I thought I was going to clear it, but I didn't! One of the reasons I HATE zippers!)  I have had it for a couple of years now, and would love to upgrade, but I just don't know.  I am sure that to have it fixed would cost about a third of a new machine.
> 
> So no sewing for me until I get a new one.  Well, I guess I could, but I like the look of finished seams too much.
> Shannon, which machine did you just get?
> I am sure it would be too cost prohibitive for me at this time, but I could at least look!



Oh NO!  I hope you find you are able to get something new that you like.  I'm getting ready to try that bag pattern you had on your blog.  Your version turned out super cute.


----------



## mirandag819

princessmom29 said:


> Please, oh pretty please!!!!
> I NEED this applique design!!! Will you PLEASE tell me where you got it so I can go and buy it right now!!!! My daughter LOVES Boo and she would flip over this!!!!!



Sure, I got it from Stich on Time. Here is a link: http://stitchontime.com/osc/product_info.php?products_id=1575

It was my first one, but I thought it stiched out pretty easy. My DH has called DD Boo since she was born so she LOVES Boo. 

I loved how the applique came out, but I'm not crazy about the dress..... I will probably redo another Boo dress once I get a little better, hopefully before Disney in August. DD was excited about the dress.... she didn't care it was a little crooked and I messed up the bottom ruffle.


----------



## fairygoodmother

Okay, this is the dress I made for Sierra's dance recital.  She is Raggedy Ann in a production of Babes in Toyland. She needed fullness in the skirt for arabesque-ing (is that even a word?).  I did a circle skirt and a version of the portrait peasant top.






Notice there are no straps yet , so 

question 1:  which would be better?  wide ribbon?  eyelet?  straps of fabric?

question 2:  should I put rickrack on the bottom of the apron like it is on the bottom of the skirt and pantaloons?

Raggedy Andy is almost done, too...just need his little bow tie.  Again, should I just use wide white ribbon?

Your opinions would be helpful


----------



## MouseTriper

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> COngratulations on the new computer!!
> ?


 Thank you~~~



2cutekidz said:


> Well, in honor of you new computer, here's a picture that the colors should really POP on!!  (And because I LOVE this set!  LOL!!)


Oh yeah, those colors are definitelty POPPING right off my screen now....Now if only I could POP that right onto my DD, life would be sweet~~~!!!  



mommyof3princess said:


> I know I have not been posting in a long while. I just lurked But I am planning a few trips soon. I made all the pictures posted for my sale. I hope you like them. Oh I included the picture of the skirt I made but hate.
> 
> The first 3 I made the skirts to go with tees bought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peasant top and twirl strip jumper front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt I hate. Front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back. It was so hard to make it doesn't look anything like what I had planned and I think it's too long for the size it turned out being for. The only thing I do like is the fabric and my little jellyfish applique. Thank you for looking it's no where near as good as the things I have seen on here but it's a start.


Awwww you have been busy. I think all of them look darling!!



mirandag819 said:


> Okay I finished my first dress this morning. It was the first thing I have made besides easy fit pants. It was also my first attempt at applique. I think it turned out okay, it's not perfect, but I'm happy with it for my first try. The pics aren't great, I can't find my camera so I had to use my blackberry.
> 
> My model wouldn't stand still she was twirling and running around in it, which normally would be cute, but the blackberry camera pics come out too blurry like that. Here is the top, you can see the colors a little better here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With DD wearing it


Awww what an adorable little BOO!!!!



EnchantedPrincess said:


> So this is what I have been doing to un-stress - organize my sewing area.  Dh is going to get me some wall shelves, and I also have a few other things that I need to put on the wall.
> 
> View of the whole room - what used to be our formal dining room - the disadvantage of that is that I am going to have to try and keep in clean and tidy all the time since it is in the front of our house!  I think someday when the kids are older, I am moving my sewing area upstairs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just the sewing area...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabric stash...I have some flannels, and seasonal fabric upstair in the guest room..but the rest is here..


Wow it looks awesome, I want a FABRIC stash just like YOURS!!!! 



fairygoodmother said:


> Okay, this is the dress I made for Sierra's dance recital.  She is Raggedy Ann in a production of Babes in Toyland. She needed fullness in the skirt for arabesque-ing (is that even a word?).  I did a circle skirt and a version of the portrait peasant top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice there are no straps yet , so
> 
> question 1:  which would be better?  wide ribbon?  eyelet?  straps of fabric?
> 
> question 2:  should I put rickrack on the bottom of the apron like it is on the bottom of the skirt and pantaloons?
> 
> Raggedy Andy is almost done, too...just need his little bow tie.  Again, should I just use wide white ribbon?
> 
> Your opinions would be helpful


Awwww I think this turned out darling. Whatever you decide to do would look adorable!!


----------



## surfergirl602

Hey all - I need some suggestions.  I want to make some zebra pattern skirts for my three girls for AK and for the hotel - we're staying at AKL... and I need to know what patterns I should use!  We're looking for something cute and girly to go with a white top.  Any suggestions?  Their sizes are 10, 6, and 3 by the time we go.  Thanks everyone - I've checked YCMT and I just can't decide.  What have y'all made?

(know where I can get some zebra fabric as well?  We have joanns and hobby lobby here)

Melissa


----------



## princessmom29

mirandag819 said:


> Sure, I got it from Stich on Time. Here is a link: http://stitchontime.com/osc/product_info.php?products_id=1575
> 
> It was my first one, but I thought it stiched out pretty easy. My DH has called DD Boo since she was born so she LOVES Boo.
> 
> I loved how the applique came out, but I'm not crazy about the dress..... I will probably redo another Boo dress once I get a little better, hopefully before Disney in August. DD was excited about the dress.... she didn't care it was a little crooked and I messed up the bottom ruffle.


Thanks soooo mcuh!! I think`the dress is super cute!!



fairygoodmother said:


> Okay, this is the dress I made for Sierra's dance recital.  She is Raggedy Ann in a production of Babes in Toyland. She needed fullness in the skirt for arabesque-ing (is that even a word?).  I did a circle skirt and a version of the portrait peasant top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice there are no straps yet , so
> 
> question 1:  which would be better?  wide ribbon?  eyelet?  straps of fabric?
> 
> question 2:  should I put rickrack on the bottom of the apron like it is on the bottom of the skirt and pantaloons?
> 
> Raggedy Andy is almost done, too...just need his little bow tie.  Again, should I just use wide white ribbon?
> 
> Your opinions would be helpful



I would definitely use elastic straps for a dance costume. They would give a lot more and make it easier to move her arms.


----------



## my*2*angels

This is probably really silly, but please say a quick prayer for me today!  It is just a stressful day and I feel like  I might have a nervous breakdown!  Nothing horrible going on, just stress!  Sorry I don't have time to look or comment, but I have to get back to doing a million things!

Mindy


----------



## mirandag819

surfergirl602 said:


> Hey all - I need some suggestions.  I want to make some zebra pattern skirts for my three girls for AK and for the hotel - we're staying at AKL... and I need to know what patterns I should use!  We're looking for something cute and girly to go with a white top.  Any suggestions?  Their sizes are 10, 6, and 3 by the time we go.  Thanks everyone - I've checked YCMT and I just can't decide.  What have y'all made?
> 
> (know where I can get some zebra fabric as well?  We have joanns and hobby lobby here)
> 
> Melissa



I don't have a suggestion on the pattern, I am still trying to decide myself, but I got some cute zebra fabric at Hobby Lobby this week. I actually got a black/white zebra print, a green and white zebra print, and a pink and white zebra print. I think I am going to do a stripwork jumper or skirt for animal kingdom with it and then use the left over for mickey appliques on tank tops for me, my mom and my sis.


----------



## princessmom29

surfergirl602 said:


> Hey all - I need some suggestions.  I want to make some zebra pattern skirts for my three girls for AK and for the hotel - we're staying at AKL... and I need to know what patterns I should use!  We're looking for something cute and girly to go with a white top.  Any suggestions?  Their sizes are 10, 6, and 3 by the time we go.  Thanks everyone - I've checked YCMT and I just can't decide.  What have y'all made?
> 
> (know where I can get some zebra fabric as well?  We have joanns and hobby lobby here)
> 
> Melissa



This was my AK zebra outfit form Nov. I got the fabric at wal-mart.




You could do a stripwork skirt by just adding a waistband instead of a jumper top. I think the pattern I used for the bottom of this is still in the links on the first page. It was for an adult stripwork skirt and I just srunk it no the copier.


----------



## surfergirl602

princessmom29 said:


> This was my AK zebra outfit form Nov. I got the fabric at wal-mart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could do a stripwork skirt by just adding a waistband instead of a jumper top. I think the pattern I used for the bottom of this is still in the links on the first page. It was for an adult stripwork skirt and I just srunk it no the copier.



That would make for a really cute skirt!  I see what you're saying about putting in a waist instead of the jumper top.  That would work!


----------



## surfergirl602

I was thinking about making the double layered stripwork twirl skirt but the pattern only goes to 5T.  How hard would it be to make it larger?  (I'm very new to sewing!)
http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/...Make-a-Double-Layer-Stripwork-Twirl-Skirt.htm


----------



## Adi12982

revrob said:


> Tom, Tom, Tom!  OUCH!  You've got to HATE machine problems!  But, on the other hand, it is a good excuse to upgrade.  I bought a Baby Lock Imagine.  I bought this machine because it is the lowest end model that has the jet air threading.  I felt like if I was gonna spend the money, I really, really wanted the threading.  There are a few models up from this, but this one works GREAT for me.  I LOVE THAT MACHINE!  It wasn't cheap, but I'm sure I'll have it forever!   Here's a link
> 
> http://www.babylock.com/sergers/imagine/



Would you mind sharing how much it cost??? I'd like to know how much I need to save, for one day in the VERY distant future.  I have tried to find out online but all I've found is that the imagine wave is $200 more. . . but dunno how much the imagine is. 

THANKS!


----------



## Flea

EnchantedPrincess said:


>



Oh My - I am so jealous -this is a fantastic sewing room. I'd love to sew in there . Unfortunately I have a small room that i share with DH's gaming stuff. So most of my sewing these days are done at the dining table. I do have my large cutting table set up in the lounge though 

And again the rest of the quotes disappeared  I think it has something to do with the laptop.

Everything is stunning - I particularly love the Boo Dress  (thanks for the link to the applique designs - I need me an embroidery machine) and Shannon your princess dress is absolutely gorgeous 

Tom - Your poor Serger - I don't sew zips far too scary. Hopefully it doesn't cost too much to fix.

A


----------



## pixeegrl

EnchantedPrincess said:


> So this is what I have been doing to un-stress - organize my sewing area.  Dh is going to get me some wall shelves, and I also have a few other things that I need to put on the wall.
> 
> View of the whole room - what used to be our formal dining room - the disadvantage of that is that I am going to have to try and keep in clean and tidy all the time since it is in the front of our house!  I think someday when the kids are older, I am moving my sewing area upstairs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just the sewing area...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabric stash...I have some flannels, and seasonal fabric upstair in the guest room..but the rest is here..



I wish i was that organized! By the way, i see that mickey swirl fabric we are all coveting so if you ever decide to "get rid of" a quarter of a yard or so let me know!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

This is the dress that I made for Jenna for AK. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This one got a lot of attention. The Zebra fabric came from Wal-Mart and I think that the Rainbow fabric came from Hancock. I used the Perfect Dress pattern from YCMT.com with a minor modification for the open front double skirt.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Love the Boo dress!  I think she's adorable!  And I too am jealous of a large ground floor sewing room; mine's upstairs and I almost never use it because I have to watch the kids, etc.  For the last week I've comandeered the dining table; at some point my family is probably going to want to eat there again, but for now I'm getting a lot done!

Oh, and a dumb question.  I've been thinking about the YCMT patterns, but am using simplicity and McCalls for now.  How do you make an actual pattern to cut around w/ the e-patterns?


----------



## Adi12982

ireland_nicole said:


> Oh, and a dumb question.  I've been thinking about the YCMT patterns, but am using simplicity and McCalls for now.  How do you make an actual pattern to cut around w/ the e-patterns?


They all have instructions then the last bunch of pages (at least for Carla C patterns) are pages your print out - for pieces larger than one sheet of paper it shows you where to put them together with the next page.  It is very easy   If you are going to make loads of outfits from the same outfit over and over, I know some people will trace the pattern over to butcher paper or onto a shower curtain liner for durability. . . I've just printed. .


----------



## revrob

Adi12982 said:


> Would you mind sharing how much it cost??? I'd like to know how much I need to save, for one day in the VERY distant future.  I have tried to find out online but all I've found is that the imagine wave is $200 more. . . but dunno how much the imagine is.
> 
> THANKS!



I don't mind sharing.  I paid $1199 for my Imagine.  Again, not cheap, but I'll have it forever!  After being frustrated with my serger and dreading using it and dealing with servicing that cost a fortune, I felt that I would rather have a serger that I would enjoy using for a very long time rather than replacing an "inexpensive" one.  I tend to be hard on machines for some reason.  I want themto last.


----------



## 2cutekidz

surfergirl602 said:


> I was thinking about making the double layered stripwork twirl skirt but the pattern only goes to 5T.  How hard would it be to make it larger?  (I'm very new to sewing!)
> http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/...Make-a-Double-Layer-Stripwork-Twirl-Skirt.htm



I don't use pattern for my stripwork skirts.  I make the waistband 1 1/2 times the waist measurement.  (for a 22 inch waist I make a waistband 33 inches)  I usually use 4-5 different fabric for the strips at 4 inches wide.  Maybe 4 strips of each fabric.  I can give better directions if you need the. 

Here's a stripwork I made for the Big Give...


----------



## carrie6466

Tinka_Belle said:


> Wow Jenny! I love your room. I want my own sewing room so bad. That is one of the requirements for when we start looking for a house. You have most of the fabrics that people are looking for over on the fabric swap thread.



I go on the fabric swap thread all the time and that was one of the first things I noticed in looking at this picture


----------



## mirandag819

carrie6466 said:


> I go on the fabric swap thread all the time and that was one of the first things I noticed in looking at this picture



LOL! I know that is the first thing I noticed too! The monster Inc and Mickey Swirl fabric I have been craving. Then I noticed the nice set up, it is a great sewing room and wonderful fabric selection. Can we come shop there?


----------



## carrie6466

My DH was being really sweet and just informed me that he ordered me a serger for our anniversary next week!  I'm totally shocked because in 22 yrs, we've never exchanged anniverserary gifts per se, we usually buy something together we want for the house or take a trip or something.  

Anyway...he got me a Brother 4-3-2 serger on HSN.  Is this good?  I know next to nothing about sergers, but apparently he heard me talking to my friend about seeing them online and went ahead and jumped in with both feet.  It's going to be here in a few days.  

Anything I need to know?


----------



## billwendy

mirandag819 said:


> LOL! I know that is the first thing I noticed too! The monster Inc and Mickey Swirl fabric I have been craving. Then I noticed the nice set up, it is a great sewing room and wonderful fabric selection. Can we come shop there?



 I thought we should play I spy with the fabric on those shelves!! I spy mickey/minnie disco dot????


----------



## surfergirl602

2cutekidz said:


> I don't use pattern for my stripwork skirts.  I make the waistband 1 1/2 times the waist measurement.  (for a 22 inch waist I make a waistband 33 inches)  I usually use 4-5 different fabric for the strips at 4 inches wide.  Maybe 4 strips of each fabric.  I can give better directions if you need the.
> 
> Here's a stripwork I made for the Big Give...



I would LOVE some instructions!  That is actually just what I am looking for!  I am not the best sewer - I've only just started, but I am determined to not have to "buy" my kids clothes this year for our trip.


----------



## Kayleebug

2cutekidz said:


> I don't use pattern for my stripwork skirts.  I make the waistband 1 1/2 times the waist measurement.  (for a 22 inch waist I make a waistband 33 inches)  I usually use 4-5 different fabric for the strips at 4 inches wide.  Maybe 4 strips of each fabric.  I can give better directions if you need the.
> 
> Here's a stripwork I made for the Big Give...



I would love instructions for this.  My DD would LOVE it!


----------



## fairygoodmother

Sierra is wayyyyy smarter than I am.  She took one look at the picture of her Raggedy Ann dress and said "it needs red on it".  She was right.

Here are both Ann and Andy.  I did find out that the little girl who is Andy has a very long torso, so of course Andy's one piece costume is a little tight.  That's a good lesson - always get measurements.

I did just use satin ribbons for the apron straps.  The elastic in the portrait peasant top "gives" enough.  So here they are:


----------



## NaeNae

Adi12982 said:


> Would you mind sharing how much it cost??? I'd like to know how much I need to save, for one day in the VERY distant future.  I have tried to find out online but all I've found is that the imagine wave is $200 more. . . but dunno how much the imagine is.
> 
> THANKS!



I have the imagine wave and I paid $1600 for it.


----------



## poohnpigletCA

fairygoodmother said:


> Sierra is wayyyyy smarter than I am.  She took one look at the picture of her Raggedy Ann dress and said "it needs red on it".  She was right.
> 
> Here are both Ann and Andy.  I did find out that the little girl who is Andy has a very long torso, so of course Andy's one piece costume is a little tight.  That's a good lesson - always get measurements.
> 
> I did just use satin ribbons for the apron straps.  The elastic in the portrait peasant top "gives" enough.  So here they are:



The dance teacher LOVED the costumes so much that they get to do their solo dance at the street fair.


----------



## twob4him

Awesome costumes, Boo applique and sewing room (and stash!). I would lock up at night the way the girls are talking on here  J/K!


So, I really got to try out the borrowed machine (Janome 10000). Don't know if anyone else beside Steph rides horses but I feel like I climbed off a nice servicable lesson horse (my machine), and climbed onto an Olympic Dressage horse. First, I really like the auto threader and the knee lift. I am so used to using a peddle foot that I can't get used to the on/off button. I went to applique something and there is a whole applique section. All I did was clicked on zig-zag...and it started. It stitched around the applique perfectly....no gaps or uneven stitches...my machine can't even come close to it. Next, I can overlock the seams....way cool....not as good as a serger but much better than zig-zagging. Then I had to make button holes. I dread buttons. Well, there is this button-hole foot where you place the button in the back and it measures it. You literally put the presser foot down at the bottom and press start. It does the entire button-hole perfectly and squarely in about 15 seconds. When it was done, I started yelling "Look Look Look!!!" Everyone came running to see. Even my dh is impressed.  OK I will stop gushing and show you the machine....tomorrow when I finish what I am making I will show you....then its onto trying to do an applique from swak....
















In that last pic I was trying to show you the on/off button...oh and I forgot to tell you about the lock-o-matic stitch. When you start a straight stitch you press the reverse button once, and it will back up a few stitches and then continue forward with just one press of a button at the beginning and end of a seam. Oh yeah...and you can tell it to stop with the needle up or down. Ok I will definately shut up now....


----------



## MouseTriper

my*2*angels said:


> This is probably really silly, but please say a quick prayer for me today!  It is just a stressful day and I feel like  I might have a nervous breakdown!  Nothing horrible going on, just stress!  Sorry I don't have time to look or comment, but I have to get back to doing a million things!
> 
> Mindy


Prayers said!  Hope you are okay!


----------



## MouseTriper

For anyone who has the April 27, 2009 People Magazine...there is a HIDDEN MICKEY in one of the pictures....can you find it???


----------



## 2cutekidz

Okey Dokey...Double Layer Stripwork twirl skirt.

You first need to determine the length you want your skirt.  Let's say we want our skirt 14" long.  Your yoke (waistband) is 4" (you'll fold it in half lengthwise to make a 2" waistband), your ruffle is 4 (2" finished) and your stripwork strips will be 10 inches long.

I make my waistbands 1 1/2 the actual waist measurement.  For a 22" waist the waist band would be 33 inches wide.  (So the cutting measurement for our skirt would be 33"X4")

The width of your strips is really personal preference, and I usually make my strips a little smaller for the samller sizes.  

We'll make our strips 4"X10.  Choose 4 coordinating fabrics, and cut out 6 strips for each pattern.  You'll have 24 strips.  After I cut my fabrics I layer my strips in the order I want to sew them.   Your top layer when all sewn toether will be around 84" long.  Cut 2 pieces of your underskirt fabric 10"X42".

For ruffles, I double the skirt measurement, so you would need 4 4"X42" (or 2"X42" if you want to hem your ruffle)

Your cut pieces (for a 14" inch skirt with a 22" waist)

Waistband - 33"X4"
Stripwork layer - 24 4"X10" strips
Underskirt - 2 pieces 42"X10
Ruffle - 4 pieces 4"X42"

Putting it together

Waistband

Fold your waistband in half lengthwise and press.  Sew the side seam (right sides together).  Press seam to one side.  Sew a casing 1" from the top of the waistband for the casing - leave a 2 inch opening near the seam for the elastic to go in.  Set aside.

Top Stripwork Layer

Sew yours strips together (long way  don't forget to finish or serge all of your seams.  When all of you strips are sewn together, PRESS ALL THE SEAMS IN THE SAME DIRCTION.  I topstitch each of my strips, but that's optional.

You can either turn your hem under or use bias tape to finish the hem on your top layer.  I like to use a contrasting/coordinating bias tape.  (You'll need 2 packages of bias tape)  Set aside.

Take your underskirt fabric - right sides together - and sew one of the side seams.  Check and make sure you top layer, and underskirt layer are the same width and length.  Trim it up if you need to.  Sew the second side seam of your underskirt after you check the measurement.  Sew the side seam on the top stripwork layer too.  (Don't forget to press that last seam on the top layer.)

RUFFLE

Sew your strips together (end to end, right sides together) and THEN press your looooong ruffle strip in half.  By doing it this way, the seams will be on the inside of the ruffle and hidden.   I use a ruffler to ruffle, I run a basting stitch to keep the fabric in place then I ruffle the strip.  

Pin and sew your finished ruffle to the right side of the bottom of your underskirt fabric, press the seam to the underskirt and topstitch.

GATHERING THE SKIRT

I gather my underskirt and stripwork layer together at the same time.  Place the underskirt under the top layer, and pin the 2 layers in place.  Run your basting stitches ( I run 2 on this skirt) along the top of the skirt.  Pull to gather to fit your waist band (33 inches) I only use the lowest basting stitch to gather - the other one is just to keep the layers together.  

Take your waist band and pin it (right sides together!!) to your 2 skirt layers - I like my seam to be a side seam.  Sew and attatch so your basting stitches don't show (Don't forget to adjust your machine's setting so it's not another basting stitch!!)  Finish for serge the seam.  Press the seam up towards the top of your waistband, and topstitch.

Insert your elastic, close the seam, and VIOLA!!  You have a double layer stripwork skirt!!  (I usually make my elastic 2 inches shorter than the actual waist measurement.)

These were sets for a Big Give (for sisters) and I used 6 fabrics with 4 strips each.


----------



## danicaw

mommyof3princess said:
			
		

> Back. It was so hard to make it doesn't look anything like what I had planned and I think it's too long for the size it turned out being for. The only thing I do like is the fabric and my little jellyfish applique. Thank you for looking it's no where near as good as the things I have seen on here but it's a start.



I have this fabric! Love the Jellyfish applique - it turned out really cute! 



EnchantedPrincess said:


> So this is what I have been doing to un-stress - organize my sewing area.  Dh is going to get me some wall shelves, and I also have a few other things that I need to put on the wall.
> 
> View of the whole room - what used to be our formal dining room - the disadvantage of that is that I am going to have to try and keep in clean and tidy all the time since it is in the front of our house!  I think someday when the kids are older, I am moving my sewing area upstairs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just the sewing area...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabric stash...I have some flannels, and seasonal fabric upstair in the guest room..but the rest is here..



Ooooooo! Ahhhhhh! 
I don't know which is cooler... all your space or that STASH! 



twob4him said:


> Awesome costumes, Boo applique and sewing room (and stash!). I would lock up at night the way the girls are talking on here  J/K!
> 
> 
> So, I really got to try out the borrowed machine (Janome 10000). Don't know if anyone else beside Steph rides horses but I feel like I climbed off a nice servicable lesson horse (my machine), and climbed onto an Olympic Dressage horse. First, I really like the auto threader and the knee lift. I am so used to using a peddle foot that I can't get used to the on/off button. I went to applique something and there is a whole applique section. All I did was clicked on zig-zag...and it started. It stitched around the applique perfectly....no gaps or uneven stitches...my machine can't even come close to it. Next, I can overlock the seams....way cool....not as good as a serger but much better than zig-zagging. Then I had to make button holes. I dread buttons. Well, there is this button-hole foot where you place the button in the back and it measures it. You literally put the presser foot down at the bottom and press start. It does the entire button-hole perfectly and squarely in about 15 seconds. When it was done, I started yelling "Look Look Look!!!" Everyone came running to see. Even my dh is impressed.  OK I will stop gushing and show you the machine....tomorrow when I finish what I am making I will show you....then its onto trying to do an applique from swak....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In that last pic I was trying to show you the on/off button...oh and I forgot to tell you about the lock-o-matic stitch. When you start a straight stitch you press the reverse button once, and it will back up a few stitches and then continue forward with just one press of a button at the beginning and end of a seam. Oh yeah...and you can tell it to stop with the needle up or down. Ok I will definately shut up now....



Sounds really cool! 



2cutekidz said:


> Okey Dokey...Double Layer Stripwork twirl skirt.
> 
> You first need to determine the length you want your skirt.  Let's say we want our skirt 14" long.  Your yoke (waistband) is 4" (you'll fold it in half lengthwise to make a 2" waistband), your ruffle is 4 (2" finished) and your stripwork strips will be 10 inches long.
> 
> I make my waistbands 1 1/2 the actual waist measurement.  For a 22" waist the waist band would be 33 inches wide.  (So the cutting measurement for our skirt would be 33"X4")
> 
> The width of your strips is really personal preference, and I usually make my strips a little smaller for the samller sizes.
> 
> We'll make our strips 4"X10.  Choose 4 coordinating fabrics, and cut out 6 strips for each pattern.  You'll have 24 strips.  After I cut my fabrics I layer my strips in the order I want to sew them.   Your top layer when all sewn toether will be around 84" long.  Cut 2 pieces of your underskirt fabric 10"X42".
> 
> For ruffles, I double the skirt measurement, so you would need 4 4"X42" (or 2"X42" if you want to hem your ruffle)
> 
> Your cut pieces (for a 14" inch skirt with a 22" waist)
> 
> Waistband - 33"X4"
> Stripwork layer - 24 4"X10" strips
> Underskirt - 2 pieces 42"X10
> Ruffle - 4 pieces 4"X42"
> 
> Putting it together
> 
> Waistband
> 
> Fold your waistband in half lengthwise and press.  Sew the side seam (right sides together).  Press seam to one side.  Sew a casing 1" from the top of the waistband for the casing - leave a 2 inch opening near the seam for the elastic to go in.  Set aside.
> 
> Top Stripwork Layer
> 
> Sew yours strips together (long way  don't forget to finish or serge all of your seams.  When all of you strips are sewn together, PRESS ALL THE SEAMS IN THE SAME DIRCTION.  I topstitch each of my strips, but that's optional.
> 
> You can either turn your hem under or use bias tape to finish the hem on your top layer.  I like to use a contrasting/coordinating bias tape.  (You'll need 2 packages of bias tape)  Set aside.
> 
> Take your underskirt fabric - right sides together - and sew one of the side seams.  Check and make sure you top layer, and underskirt layer are the same width and length.  Trim it up if you need to.  Sew the second side seam of your underskirt after you check the measurement.  Sew the side seam on the top stripwork layer too.  (Don't forget to press that last seam on the top layer.)
> 
> RUFFLE
> 
> Sew your strips together (end to end, right sides together) and THEN press your looooong ruffle strip in half.  By doing it this way, the seams will be on the inside of the ruffle and hidden.   I use a ruffler to ruffle, I run a basting stitch to keep the fabric in place then I ruffle the strip.
> 
> Pin and sew your finished ruffle to the right side of the bottom of your underskirt fabric, press the seam to the underskirt and topstitch.
> 
> GATHERING THE SKIRT
> 
> I gather my underskirt and stripwork layer together at the same time.  Place the underskirt under the top layer, and pin the 2 layers in place.  Run your basting stitches ( I run 2 on this skirt) along the top of the skirt.  Pull to gather to fit your waist band (33 inches) I only use the lowest basting stitch to gather - the other one is just to keep the layers together.
> 
> Take your waist band and pin it (right sides together!!) to your 2 skirt layers - I like my seam to be a side seam.  Sew and attatch so your basting stitches don't show (Don't forget to adjust your machine's setting so it's not another basting stitch!!)  Finish for serge the seam.  Press the seam up towards the top of your waistband, and topstitch.
> 
> Insert your elastic, close the seam, and VIOLA!!  You have a double layer stripwork skirt!!  (I usually make my elastic 2 inches shorter than the actual waist measurement.)
> 
> These were sets for a Big Give (for sisters) and I used 6 fabrics with 4 strips each.



Thank You! I am going to save this! can't wait to try it!


----------



## jessica52877

twob4him said:


> Awesome costumes, Boo applique and sewing room (and stash!). I would lock up at night the way the girls are talking on here  J/K!
> 
> 
> So, I really got to try out the borrowed machine (Janome 10000). Don't know if anyone else beside Steph rides horses but I feel like I climbed off a nice servicable lesson horse (my machine), and climbed onto an Olympic Dressage horse. First, I really like the auto threader and the knee lift. I am so used to using a peddle foot that I can't get used to the on/off button. I went to applique something and there is a whole applique section. All I did was clicked on zig-zag...and it started. It stitched around the applique perfectly....no gaps or uneven stitches...my machine can't even come close to it. Next, I can overlock the seams....way cool....not as good as a serger but much better than zig-zagging. Then I had to make button holes. I dread buttons. Well, there is this button-hole foot where you place the button in the back and it measures it. You literally put the presser foot down at the bottom and press start. It does the entire button-hole perfectly and squarely in about 15 seconds. When it was done, I started yelling "Look Look Look!!!" Everyone came running to see. Even my dh is impressed.  OK I will stop gushing and show you the machine....tomorrow when I finish what I am making I will show you....then its onto trying to do an applique from swak....
> 
> In that last pic I was trying to show you the on/off button...oh and I forgot to tell you about the lock-o-matic stitch. When you start a straight stitch you press the reverse button once, and it will back up a few stitches and then continue forward with just one press of a button at the beginning and end of a seam. Oh yeah...and you can tell it to stop with the needle up or down. Ok I will definately shut up now....



LOL! You know you can never go back now! Aren't they just dreamy enough to sew on! If you never did 1 machine applique I am sure you'll still love this machine! 

I can't wait to see what you do end up doing though!


----------



## pixeegrl

mirandag819 said:


> Sure, I got it from Stich on Time. Here is a link: http://stitchontime.com/osc/product_info.php?products_id=1575
> 
> It was my first one, but I thought it stiched out pretty easy. My DH has called DD Boo since she was born so she LOVES Boo.
> 
> I loved how the applique came out, but I'm not crazy about the dress..... I will probably redo another Boo dress once I get a little better, hopefully before Disney in August. DD was excited about the dress.... she didn't care it was a little crooked and I messed up the bottom ruffle.



OOHHH, I just love her stuff. I haven't stitched anything out yet so it's nice to have a look at one someone else has. Looks great!


----------



## pixeegrl

Awesome Tutorial! Thank you!


 Also, congrats on enjoying the new machine! Hopefully the family understands your excitement...I know after awhile I give up...they neer show the same amount of enthusiasm as myself lol. 


Great work an all the outfits ladies! One day I will learn to multi quote with thumbnails!


----------



## minnie2

mommyof3princess- everything is great1  Why don't you like that skirt?  The fabric is so cute!  I love the jelly fish peeking out!  

mirandag819- So cute!  Love Boo!  I really need to get some stuff from a Stitch in time I have a huge wish list!
EnchantedPrincess- I am so jealous!  I would LOVE to have a sewing area let alone your stash!!!!  Hum do the kids really need a play room?  Could i kick them out and put my sewing stuff there???



surfergirl602 said:


> Hey all - I need some suggestions.  I want to make some zebra pattern skirts for my three girls for AK and for the hotel - we're staying at AKL... and I need to know what patterns I should use!  We're looking for something cute and girly to go with a white top.  Any suggestions?  Their sizes are 10, 6, and 3 by the time we go.  Thanks everyone - I've checked YCMT and I just can't decide.  What have y'all made?
> 
> (know where I can get some zebra fabric as well?  We have joanns and hobby lobby here)
> 
> Melissa


This is my dilemma too.  my dd is 9 ad I want to make something cute but still big girl.  I might use the wrap dress from ycmt and edge it in different colors.  I have been thinking for weeks on what to make with my zebra fabric!  



my*2*angels said:


> This is probably really silly, but please say a quick prayer for me today!  It is just a stressful day and I feel like  I might have a nervous breakdown!  Nothing horrible going on, just stress!  Sorry I don't have time to look or comment, but I have to get back to doing a million things!
> 
> Mindy


of course!

princessmom29- that Zebra outfit is really cute!
2cutekidz;31521729- I love that- You are so great at putting fabrics together!



carrie6466 said:


> My DH was being really sweet and just informed me that he ordered me a serger for our anniversary next week!  I'm totally shocked because in 22 yrs, we've never exchanged anniverserary gifts per se, we usually buy something together we want for the house or take a trip or something.
> 
> Anyway...he got me a Brother 4-3-2 serger on HSN.  Is this good?  I know next to nothing about sergers, but apparently he heard me talking to my friend about seeing them online and went ahead and jumped in with both feet.  It's going to be here in a few days.
> 
> Anything I need to know?


Happy anniversary! and congratulations on the serger!  I want one but I am not sure I really NEED one! But I WANT it!  

fairygoodmother-Love Raggedy ann and Andy!  
twob4him- I am so glad youa re having so much fun with it!


2cutekidz said:


> Okey Dokey...Double Layer Stripwork twirl skirt.
> 
> You first need to determine the length you want your skirt.  Let's say we want our skirt 14" long.  Your yoke (waistband) is 4" (you'll fold it in half lengthwise to make a 2" waistband), your ruffle is 4 (2" finished) and your stripwork strips will be 10 inches long.
> 
> I make my waistbands 1 1/2 the actual waist measurement.  For a 22" waist the waist band would be 33 inches wide.  (So the cutting measurement for our skirt would be 33"X4")
> 
> The width of your strips is really personal preference, and I usually make my strips a little smaller for the samller sizes.
> 
> We'll make our strips 4"X10.  Choose 4 coordinating fabrics, and cut out 6 strips for each pattern.  You'll have 24 strips.  After I cut my fabrics I layer my strips in the order I want to sew them.   Your top layer when all sewn toether will be around 84" long.  Cut 2 pieces of your underskirt fabric 10"X42".
> 
> For ruffles, I double the skirt measurement, so you would need 4 4"X42" (or 2"X42" if you want to hem your ruffle)
> 
> Your cut pieces (for a 14" inch skirt with a 22" waist)
> 
> Waistband - 33"X4"
> Stripwork layer - 24 4"X10" strips
> Underskirt - 2 pieces 42"X10
> Ruffle - 4 pieces 4"X42"
> 
> Putting it together
> 
> Waistband
> 
> Fold your waistband in half lengthwise and press.  Sew the side seam (right sides together).  Press seam to one side.  Sew a casing 1" from the top of the waistband for the casing - leave a 2 inch opening near the seam for the elastic to go in.  Set aside.
> 
> Top Stripwork Layer
> 
> Sew yours strips together (long way  don't forget to finish or serge all of your seams.  When all of you strips are sewn together, PRESS ALL THE SEAMS IN THE SAME DIRCTION.  I topstitch each of my strips, but that's optional.
> 
> You can either turn your hem under or use bias tape to finish the hem on your top layer.  I like to use a contrasting/coordinating bias tape.  (You'll need 2 packages of bias tape)  Set aside.
> 
> Take your underskirt fabric - right sides together - and sew one of the side seams.  Check and make sure you top layer, and underskirt layer are the same width and length.  Trim it up if you need to.  Sew the second side seam of your underskirt after you check the measurement.  Sew the side seam on the top stripwork layer too.  (Don't forget to press that last seam on the top layer.)
> 
> RUFFLE
> 
> Sew your strips together (end to end, right sides together) and THEN press your looooong ruffle strip in half.  By doing it this way, the seams will be on the inside of the ruffle and hidden.   I use a ruffler to ruffle, I run a basting stitch to keep the fabric in place then I ruffle the strip.
> 
> Pin and sew your finished ruffle to the right side of the bottom of your underskirt fabric, press the seam to the underskirt and topstitch.
> 
> GATHERING THE SKIRT
> 
> I gather my underskirt and stripwork layer together at the same time.  Place the underskirt under the top layer, and pin the 2 layers in place.  Run your basting stitches ( I run 2 on this skirt) along the top of the skirt.  Pull to gather to fit your waist band (33 inches) I only use the lowest basting stitch to gather - the other one is just to keep the layers together.
> 
> Take your waist band and pin it (right sides together!!) to your 2 skirt layers - I like my seam to be a side seam.  Sew and attatch so your basting stitches don't show (Don't forget to adjust your machine's setting so it's not another basting stitch!!)  Finish for serge the seam.  Press the seam up towards the top of your waistband, and topstitch.
> 
> Insert your elastic, close the seam, and VIOLA!!  You have a double layer stripwork skirt!!  (I usually make my elastic 2 inches shorter than the actual waist measurement.)
> 
> These were sets for a Big Give (for sisters) and I used 6 fabrics with 4 strips each.


Thanks so much for this!!!!!


----------



## twob4him

jessica52877 said:


> LOL! You know you can never go back now! Aren't they just dreamy enough to sew on! If you never did 1 machine applique I am sure you'll still love this machine!
> 
> I can't wait to see what you do end up doing though!



Too bad I can't keep it cause I thought about how hard it will be to say goodbye! 
So you mentioned you have a great place to get embroidery thread? I've needed a complete set of colors....can you share your secret????


----------



## Stephres

twob4him said:


> So, I really got to try out the borrowed machine (Janome 10000). Don't know if anyone else beside Steph rides horses but I feel like I climbed off a nice servicable lesson horse (my machine), and climbed onto an Olympic Dressage horse. First, I really like the auto threader and the knee lift. I am so used to using a peddle foot that I can't get used to the on/off button. I went to applique something and there is a whole applique section. All I did was clicked on zig-zag...and it started. It stitched around the applique perfectly....no gaps or uneven stitches...my machine can't even come close to it. Next, I can overlock the seams....way cool....not as good as a serger but much better than zig-zagging. Then I had to make button holes. I dread buttons. Well, there is this button-hole foot where you place the button in the back and it measures it. You literally put the presser foot down at the bottom and press start. It does the entire button-hole perfectly and squarely in about 15 seconds. When it was done, I started yelling "Look Look Look!!!" Everyone came running to see. Even my dh is impressed.  OK I will stop gushing and show you the machine....tomorrow when I finish what I am making I will show you....then its onto trying to do an applique from swak....





I'm so happy for you and hope you get to keep it for a while! So I can send my things that need buttonholes to you?


----------



## minnie2

Is the Joann's red tag sale still going on?  Or did I miss it?


----------



## jessica52877

twob4him said:


> Too bad I can't keep it cause I thought about how hard it will be to say goodbye!
> So you mentioned you have a great place to get embroidery thread? I've needed a complete set of colors....can you share your secret????



Of course I'll share my "secret". I posted it a while back so maybe Teresa put it in the bookmarks. Let me look, I don't even know what it is, I always have to go and look on my box!

I know when you give it back you'll be ready for the one you are buying! and DH will be onboard with you too!


----------



## jessica52877

twob4him said:


> Too bad I can't keep it cause I thought about how hard it will be to say goodbye!
> So you mentioned you have a great place to get embroidery thread? I've needed a complete set of colors....can you share your secret????





jessica52877 said:


> Of course I'll share my "secret". I posted it a while back so maybe Teresa put it in the bookmarks. Let me look, I don't even know what it is, I always have to go and look on my box!
> 
> I know when you give it back you'll be ready for the one you are buying! and DH will be onboard with you too!



I am pretty funny quoting myself! 

http://www.marathonthread.com/

That is the website. I have only ever bought thread from them.

Go to sale, then thread and this will be on the page.

http://www.marathonthread.com/collection.shtml

I got both sets when I started, so ended up with the top 100. I am sure just 1 set would do. I know Heather got the top 50. Actually at the very beginning I just got 12 colors. I called and spoke with someone and told her the colors I wanted as in Crayola Orange or Pooh Yellow and she picked them. They were perfect. I think it is a little under $2 to get just one.


----------



## 2cutekidz

minnie2 said:


> 2cutekidz;31521729- I love that- You are so great at putting fabrics together!
> 
> Thanks so much for this!!!!!





danicaw said:


> Thank You! I am going to save this! can't wait to try it!





pixeegrl said:


> Awesome Tutorial! Thank you!!



No problem!!  I hope it makes sense.  I'll take pictures next time I make one and add them to the tute.


----------



## CastleCreations

Hi Everyone. We are loving our new house! I finally feel all moved in, each day, I am still unpacking boxes. This morning I ripped out the last of the 12 rose bushes that someone planted in the courtyard. EEEKKK. Rosebushes and little girls don't mix. Anyhow, I'm loving all the new stuff and the incredible sewing room. I am taking over the front room as my sewing room and bought two big bookcases. I want to make the mini bolts for the fabric, but I'm wondering what everyone uses inside the mini bolts. I'm afraid if I use cardboard that it won't be strong enough and it will bend. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance...we are off to the pool today...it was almost 90 degrees yesterday and I think it will be about the same today...yikes.


----------



## Haganfam5

minnie2 said:


> Is the Joann's red tag sale still going on?  Or did I miss it?



Sorry, I know the flyer said it was until the 25th. I am going to look now at what they have on sale for this week. 



2cutekidz said:


> No problem!!  I hope it makes sense.  I'll take pictures next time I make one and add them to the tute.



Your tutorial is great! I just made two stripwork twirls for my girls but I was unsure as to how to do the underskirt. Next time I know! Thank you!


----------



## minnie2

Haganfam5 said:


> Sorry, I know the flyer said it was until the 25th. I am going to look now at what they have on sale for this week.
> 
> 
> 
> Your tutorial is great! I just made two stripwork twirls for my girls but I was unsure as to how to do the underskirt. Next time I know! Thank you!



Thanks!  i thought I missed it which is no biggie I kind of wanted to This way I wasn't tempted.


----------



## Cherlynn25

CastleCreations said:


> Hi Everyone. We are loving our new house! I finally feel all moved in, each day, I am still unpacking boxes. This morning I ripped out the last of the 12 rose bushes that someone planted in the courtyard. EEEKKK. Rosebushes and little girls don't mix. Anyhow, I'm loving all the new stuff and the incredible sewing room. I am taking over the front room as my sewing room and bought two big bookcases. I want to make the mini bolts for the fabric, but I'm wondering what everyone uses inside the mini bolts. I'm afraid if I use cardboard that it won't be strong enough and it will bend. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance...we are off to the pool today...it was almost 90 degrees yesterday and I think it will be about the same today...yikes.



Nice to see you on here again, you have been missed. Glad you are getting all settled, it is such a chore to move. Always feels so good to get everything where it belongs. 



2cutekidz said:


> Okey Dokey...Double Layer Stripwork twirl skirt.
> 
> You first need to determine the length you want your skirt.  Let's say we want our skirt 14" long.  Your yoke (waistband) is 4" (you'll fold it in half lengthwise to make a 2" waistband), your ruffle is 4 (2" finished) and your stripwork strips will be 10 inches long.
> 
> I make my waistbands 1 1/2 the actual waist measurement.  For a 22" waist the waist band would be 33 inches wide.  (So the cutting measurement for our skirt would be 33"X4")
> 
> The width of your strips is really personal preference, and I usually make my strips a little smaller for the samller sizes.
> 
> We'll make our strips 4"X10.  Choose 4 coordinating fabrics, and cut out 6 strips for each pattern.  You'll have 24 strips.  After I cut my fabrics I layer my strips in the order I want to sew them.   Your top layer when all sewn toether will be around 84" long.  Cut 2 pieces of your underskirt fabric 10"X42".
> 
> For ruffles, I double the skirt measurement, so you would need 4 4"X42" (or 2"X42" if you want to hem your ruffle)
> 
> Your cut pieces (for a 14" inch skirt with a 22" waist)
> 
> Waistband - 33"X4"
> Stripwork layer - 24 4"X10" strips
> Underskirt - 2 pieces 42"X10
> Ruffle - 4 pieces 4"X42"
> 
> Putting it together
> 
> Waistband
> 
> Fold your waistband in half lengthwise and press.  Sew the side seam (right sides together).  Press seam to one side.  Sew a casing 1" from the top of the waistband for the casing - leave a 2 inch opening near the seam for the elastic to go in.  Set aside.
> 
> Top Stripwork Layer
> 
> Sew yours strips together (long way  don't forget to finish or serge all of your seams.  When all of you strips are sewn together, PRESS ALL THE SEAMS IN THE SAME DIRCTION.  I topstitch each of my strips, but that's optional.
> 
> You can either turn your hem under or use bias tape to finish the hem on your top layer.  I like to use a contrasting/coordinating bias tape.  (You'll need 2 packages of bias tape)  Set aside.
> 
> Take your underskirt fabric - right sides together - and sew one of the side seams.  Check and make sure you top layer, and underskirt layer are the same width and length.  Trim it up if you need to.  Sew the second side seam of your underskirt after you check the measurement.  Sew the side seam on the top stripwork layer too.  (Don't forget to press that last seam on the top layer.)
> 
> RUFFLE
> 
> Sew your strips together (end to end, right sides together) and THEN press your looooong ruffle strip in half.  By doing it this way, the seams will be on the inside of the ruffle and hidden.   I use a ruffler to ruffle, I run a basting stitch to keep the fabric in place then I ruffle the strip.
> 
> Pin and sew your finished ruffle to the right side of the bottom of your underskirt fabric, press the seam to the underskirt and topstitch.
> 
> GATHERING THE SKIRT
> 
> I gather my underskirt and stripwork layer together at the same time.  Place the underskirt under the top layer, and pin the 2 layers in place.  Run your basting stitches ( I run 2 on this skirt) along the top of the skirt.  Pull to gather to fit your waist band (33 inches) I only use the lowest basting stitch to gather - the other one is just to keep the layers together.
> 
> Take your waist band and pin it (right sides together!!) to your 2 skirt layers - I like my seam to be a side seam.  Sew and attatch so your basting stitches don't show (Don't forget to adjust your machine's setting so it's not another basting stitch!!)  Finish for serge the seam.  Press the seam up towards the top of your waistband, and topstitch.
> 
> Insert your elastic, close the seam, and VIOLA!!  You have a double layer stripwork skirt!!  (I usually make my elastic 2 inches shorter than the actual waist measurement.)
> 
> These were sets for a Big Give (for sisters) and I used 6 fabrics with 4 strips each.




Thanks for taking the time to write this all out for us. I saved it and hope to try one soon! Def add pics next time you make one


----------



## Haganfam5

minnie2 said:


> Thanks!  i thought I missed it which is no biggie I kind of wanted to This way I wasn't tempted.



I know what you exactly what you mean! I had to go on Friday to satisfy my curiosity and I left only spending $30. Which is not much for me in Joanns. They didn't have much in the red tag stuff that I wanted. Nothing character at all either. I found one though that was very nice. It was a knit, mostly white with some yellow roses. Very light weight and adult like. They only had two yards left and I snagged it for $1. a yard! I never buy myself fabric for me, so I am hoping I can make something nice from it. I figure a nice summer top. Well, we will see!


----------



## billwendy

Haganfam5 said:


> I know what you exactly what you mean! I had to go on Friday to satisfy my curiosity and I left only spending $30. Which is not much for me in Joanns. They didn't have much in the red tag stuff that I wanted. Nothing character at all either. I found one though that was very nice. It was a knit, mostly white with some yellow roses. Very light weight and adult like. They only had two yards left and I snagged it for $1. a yard! I never buy myself fabric for me, so I am hoping I can make something nice from it. I figure a nice summer top. Well, we will see!



Good for you!! Im the same way - never make anything for me....but I'd like to try a pair of shorts with the madras plaid material - anyone know of a good simple pattern for shorts that goes up into the plus sizes?

WOW - your ticker is really counting down now!!! Your trip is soooo close! Are you ready?


----------



## mommyof3princess

Thank you to everyone for the nice comments about all my outfits I forgot to put the actual disney one on her so here it is. It was nice to hear how everone liked the jellyfish skirt. It is starting to grow on me maybe I won't take it apart to see where i went wrong. I love all the new twirl skirts and darla I love the costumes. I wish I had the sewing machine that was pictured. Look like it would be fun to have. Well I hpe you all have a nice day I am off to finish cutting out my 45 headbands. And sew them if I make it through all of them I will share. To all.


----------



## Adi12982

billwendy said:


> WOW - your ticker is really counting down now!!! Your trip is soooo close! Are you ready?



I've been trying to figure out how to modify the easy fit pattern for adults/plus sized. . . not sure if it is something you would consider doing, but it is on my to-do list


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

SallyfromDE said:


> My sisters and I have found from trying to craft shows, that people are just cheap! They only want to spend a few dollars for something.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came out adorable!


I get that impression whenever I make things for my neice- that they think I gave her something cheap, cause I made it. I did the Knot bag from YMCT for her for her birthday and this "did you make it?" with that is it homemade and thus, must not have cost anything kind of look. Funny how some people see handmade items and assume they will cost more, and then others see handmade and assume it will be super cheap.



fairygoodmother said:


> Okay, this is the dress I made for Sierra's dance recital.  She is Raggedy Ann in a production of Babes in Toyland. She needed fullness in the skirt for arabesque-ing (is that even a word?).  I did a circle skirt and a version of the portrait peasant top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice there are no straps yet , so
> 
> question 1:  which would be better?  wide ribbon?  eyelet?  straps of fabric?
> 
> question 2:  should I put rickrack on the bottom of the apron like it is on the bottom of the skirt and pantaloons?
> 
> Raggedy Andy is almost done, too...just need his little bow tie.  Again, should I just use wide white ribbon?
> 
> Your opinions would be helpful


I would think fabric straps, but really anything would work- these are so cute!



fairygoodmother said:


> Sierra is wayyyyy smarter than I am.  She took one look at the picture of her Raggedy Ann dress and said "it needs red on it".  She was right.
> 
> Here are both Ann and Andy.  I did find out that the little girl who is Andy has a very long torso, so of course Andy's one piece costume is a little tight.  That's a good lesson - always get measurements.
> 
> I did just use satin ribbons for the apron straps.  The elastic in the portrait peasant top "gives" enough.  So here they are:


Love the red!



twob4him said:


> Awesome costumes, Boo applique and sewing room (and stash!). I would lock up at night the way the girls are talking on here  J/K!
> 
> 
> So, I really got to try out the borrowed machine (Janome 10000). Don't know if anyone else beside Steph rides horses but I feel like I climbed off a nice servicable lesson horse (my machine), and climbed onto an Olympic Dressage horse. First, I really like the auto threader and the knee lift. I am so used to using a peddle foot that I can't get used to the on/off button. I went to applique something and there is a whole applique section. All I did was clicked on zig-zag...and it started. It stitched around the applique perfectly....no gaps or uneven stitches...my machine can't even come close to it. Next, I can overlock the seams....way cool....not as good as a serger but much better than zig-zagging. Then I had to make button holes. I dread buttons. Well, there is this button-hole foot where you place the button in the back and it measures it. You literally put the presser foot down at the bottom and press start. It does the entire button-hole perfectly and squarely in about 15 seconds. When it was done, I started yelling "Look Look Look!!!" Everyone came running to see. Even my dh is impressed.  OK I will stop gushing and show you the machine....tomorrow when I finish what I am making I will show you....then its onto trying to do an applique from swak....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In that last pic I was trying to show you the on/off button...oh and I forgot to tell you about the lock-o-matic stitch. When you start a straight stitch you press the reverse button once, and it will back up a few stitches and then continue forward with just one press of a button at the beginning and end of a seam. Oh yeah...and you can tell it to stop with the needle up or down. Ok I will definately shut up now....


You are such a lucky duck! Seriously, when are they gonna need that back? Maybe you could make an arrangement to help out with costumes etc, if you can keep the machine?My machine, because it's Janome-made has some of the features you mentioned (I too have the button to start and stop- but I never could get used to it, so I still use a peddle) I have the needle up-down- FYI, it's best to leave your machine, when not in use with needle down and a little bit of fabric thru the needle- I forget why, but my sewing teacher taught me this. OH- and I USED to ride. A lot. In fact I did a lot of shows and i was a groom for a barn with jumpers and traveled in the summer when I was about 16. I rode on a team in highschool. I tried getting back into it after Megan was born, but my chiro told me my pubic bone would never heal if I kept it up. I have a nice pair of heritage boots I need to sell some day. Ahh...I miss being around horses. I could just live in a barn all day so I could smell the hay and sweet feed......memories....

Im an proud to announce this was my first official multiquote- I didnt have to open a second page! it only took me 2 years!

Question- How do you remove nail polish from clothes? megan got some on her brand new knit shorts i bought at Sears yesterday! Right on the front and a little bit on the shirt- I tried nail polish remover within a few minutes with no results as all.

Sewing Class- so I went to my Noon- to Midnight class yestereday and made some great progress on my pooh quilt. 
However 2 things frustrated me.
1. My feet were so swollen they were painful and I had to pack it up at 9:30 and my pubic bone was starting to bother me too. So feeling very  I was sad to leave.
2. HELP-My machine was acting wonky when I was going around curves for applique- you know how normally you would keep you needle in the "needle down position" and pivot your fabric slightly as you go around a curve? Well if I raised my presser foot to shift the fabric the zigzag would "jump" or start in the opposite direction than it was supposed to. So if it went left to right- then I stop and turn, it should zig back ot the left- but instead it would zag to the right. Any ideas? 

In addition to that we had some heavy rain several days ago and we still seem to have standing water above our septic field- now why would that be??? Theres no odor.
AND- as I was unloading my dishwasher this morning I noticed the bottom of it is filled with water- DH says the 2 things are unrelated.
Well, I am going to go clean up a bit and hope to work on Pooh some more today. Im having a love-hate relationship with this whole applique thing. But Im eager to show it to you folks when its done.


----------



## twob4him

Here are the completed outfits for 6 yr old *Joseph's Big Give!* He is really looking forward to meeting Snow White so I made a bowling shirt with a cool fabric picture on the back. I ordered it from . Then I made a stripwork twirl dress for his 2.5 yr old little sister, Abbigail. What a blast and I really enjoyed trying out the new machine. I made Joseph's entire outfit on it (I already had the dress done). Now its onto trying out a machine applique!!!


































And here is a close up of the first button-hole which the machine measured and did automatically!








I hope they like them and I hope they fit ok...I followed the measurements and the bowling shirt I enlarged via photocopier directions from Carla!!! Its such fun doing these projects!!!!


----------



## mirandag819

twob4him said:


> Here are the completed outfits for 6 yr old *Joseph's Big Give!* He is really looking forward to meeting Snow White so I made a bowling shirt with a cool fabric picture on the back. I ordered it from . Then I made a stripwork twirl dress for his 2.5 yr old little sister, Abbigail. What a blast and I really enjoyed trying out the new machine. I made Joseph's entire outfit on it (I already had the dress done). Now its onto trying out a machine applique!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a close up of the first button-hole which the machine measured and did automatically!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they like them and I hope they fit ok...I followed the measurements and the bowling shirt I enlarged via photocopier directions from Carla!!! Its such fun doing these projects!!!!



Wow! Those are awesome, I love the matching outfits. I would have never thought to put snow white on a boy outfit, but with the picture scene that came out great. I am sure they will love them! 

Have fun with the machine applique. I couldn't believe how easy it was, I was able to do it and I had never touched a sewing machine before!


----------



## billwendy

Adi12982 said:


> I've been trying to figure out how to modify the easy fit pattern for adults/plus sized. . . not sure if it is something you would consider doing, but it is on my to-do list



I dont have the talent to do that!! But you on the other hand......I'd be forever grateful!!!!!! That would be soooo cool!!! In the past I have kinda traced a pair of sweatpants to make PJ pants - maybe I should try using a pair of non stretchy shorts for a pattern and adding a 1/2 inch for seam allowance????


----------



## GrammaBelle

When reading posts, sometimes a photo has been "deleted" and there's just a square from photo bucket.  What causes this?  It can be in the same post as other pictures, so I assumed they were coming from the same account.

For those of you who use an actual ruffler--is it worth it?  I have a fairly expensive machine (Janome 6500) I bought for quilting, and I'm finding it's not the greatest for sewing clothes (no free-arm, for one thing) but it may improve as I learn to use it.  If I'd known at the time I'd find this thread and get inspired to do sewing other than quilting, I'd have waited for personal testimonials on machines!  Unfortunately, I let the thing intimidate me in its box for 2 1/2 weeks before even trying it, and went over the 30-day satisfaction guarantee period so I have to live with it now.  Anyway, I have my old machine ($129 Singer) that I'm thinking of attaching a ruffler foot to and just leaving set up.  The lady at the sewing machine store tells me that it doesn't really "ruffle", it pleats.  But all your stuff looks great.  Does it ruffle 2-to-1, so you just make sure to have double the fabric, or what?

Thanks for your help.  I gathered my Sew Simple by hand with basting stiches, and I'm fine with that, but if I get into some of these other patterns (where exactly is Linette's feliz, anyway?) I think I'd like some machine help!

thanks for your time.


----------



## GrammaBelle

I just read that I can't PM someone until I have 10 posts, and I wanted to ask a couple questions, so I'm posting 5 times in a row with nothing to say.  Sorry about this!


----------



## GrammaBelle

#7


----------



## GrammaBelle

#8


----------



## jessica52877

CastleCreations said:


> Hi Everyone. We are loving our new house! I finally feel all moved in, each day, I am still unpacking boxes. This morning I ripped out the last of the 12 rose bushes that someone planted in the courtyard. EEEKKK. Rosebushes and little girls don't mix. Anyhow, I'm loving all the new stuff and the incredible sewing room. I am taking over the front room as my sewing room and bought two big bookcases. I want to make the mini bolts for the fabric, but I'm wondering what everyone uses inside the mini bolts. I'm afraid if I use cardboard that it won't be strong enough and it will bend. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance...we are off to the pool today...it was almost 90 degrees yesterday and I think it will be about the same today...yikes.



alot  have used comic book boards. I was thinking that they may not be strong enough but after trying cardboard cut from regular bolts I am going to have to try the comic book boards. I also was being cheap and didn't want to purchase cardboard. I know another who used regular cardboard cut from boxes and it looks great (AimeeG). My issue with it is that it is way too thick and I can only fit about 1/4 of the fabric I had on my shelf if I do it that way.

Can't wait for pictures of the new house and the kids! I am sure they look so much older since it has been forever long since we have seen them!


----------



## GrammaBelle

#9


----------



## GrammaBelle

#10  Woohoo!  Ok, off to send some PMs and learn to use photobucket!


----------



## jessica52877

twob4him said:


> Here are the completed outfits for 6 yr old *Joseph's Big Give!* He is really looking forward to meeting Snow White so I made a bowling shirt with a cool fabric picture on the back. I ordered it from . Then I made a stripwork twirl dress for his 2.5 yr old little sister, Abbigail. What a blast and I really enjoyed trying out the new machine. I made Joseph's entire outfit on it (I already had the dress done). Now its onto trying out a machine applique!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a close up of the first button-hole which the machine measured and did automatically!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they like them and I hope they fit ok...I followed the measurements and the bowling shirt I enlarged via photocopier directions from Carla!!! Its such fun doing these projects!!!!



Cathy! I LOVE the big give outfits! You have been pumping those out lately! 



GrammaBelle said:


> #10  Woohoo!  Ok, off to send some PMs and learn to use photobucket!



If you move a picture in photobucket it will break the link so the box will show up with no picture. As in if you create different folders and have it in disney and then move to dresses. You have to go back in and put the new link. Sometimes when quoting we'll put a th_ in front of the last part of the link in someones post. If you put it in the wrong place it doesn't work and breaks the link so a photo won't show up too. Sometimes the pictures are just erased out of photobucket so the picture also disappears. On alot of the old threads things come up that way.


----------



## playswithstars

Hi everyone.  I have no experience with sewing but all of your outfits are wonderful.  I found this tote on youcanmakethis and I would like to try it so I have a bag big enough for student teaching.  And it's really cute as well.  Before I buy the pattern do you think you could tell me judging from the picture if it would be easy enough for a beginner?

Thanks

Here's the picture:


----------



## jessica52877

Can anyone guess what I am getting done right now? Oh nothing! You are right!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I get that impression whenever I make things for my neice- that they think I gave her something cheap, cause I made it. I did the Knot bag from YMCT for her for her birthday and this "did you make it?" with that is it homemade and thus, must not have cost anything kind of look. Funny how some people see handmade items and assume they will cost more, and then others see handmade and assume it will be super cheap.
> 
> You are such a lucky duck! Seriously, when are they gonna need that back? Maybe you could make an arrangement to help out with costumes etc, if you can keep the machine?My machine, because it's Janome-made has some of the features you mentioned (I too have the button to start and stop- but I never could get used to it, so I still use a peddle) I have the needle up-down- FYI, it's best to leave your machine, when not in use with needle down and a little bit of fabric thru the needle- I forget why, but my sewing teacher taught me this. OH- and I USED to ride. A lot. In fact I did a lot of shows and i was a groom for a barn with jumpers and traveled in the summer when I was about 16. I rode on a team in highschool. I tried getting back into it after Megan was born, but my chiro told me my pubic bone would never heal if I kept it up. I have a nice pair of heritage boots I need to sell some day. Ahh...I miss being around horses. I could just live in a barn all day so I could smell the hay and sweet feed......memories....
> 
> Im an proud to announce this was my first official multiquote- I didnt have to open a second page! it only took me 2 years!
> 
> Question- How do you remove nail polish from clothes? megan got some on her brand new knit shorts i bought at Sears yesterday! Right on the front and a little bit on the shirt- I tried nail polish remover within a few minutes with no results as all.
> 
> Sewing Class- so I went to my Noon- to Midnight class yestereday and made some great progress on my pooh quilt.
> However 2 things frustrated me.
> 1. My feet were so swollen they were painful and I had to pack it up at 9:30 and my pubic bone was starting to bother me too. So feeling very  I was sad to leave.
> 2. HELP-My machine was acting wonky when I was going around curves for applique- you know how normally you would keep you needle in the "needle down position" and pivot your fabric slightly as you go around a curve? Well if I raised my presser foot to shift the fabric the zigzag would "jump" or start in the opposite direction than it was supposed to. So if it went left to right- then I stop and turn, it should zig back ot the left- but instead it would zag to the right. Any ideas?
> 
> In addition to that we had some heavy rain several days ago and we still seem to have standing water above our septic field- now why would that be??? Theres no odor.
> AND- as I was unloading my dishwasher this morning I noticed the bottom of it is filled with water- DH says the 2 things are unrelated.
> Well, I am going to go clean up a bit and hope to work on Pooh some more today. Im having a love-hate relationship with this whole applique thing. But Im eager to show it to you folks when its done.



Okay, lets see. 

Nail polish - no idea about. I would have guessed remover but if that didn't work then call me clueless.

Dishwasher - I'll ask DH. Our neighbors had done that 2x and he has fixed it both times. I do think that sometimes it just seems to not drain and if you go back and drain again then the water goes out. But I know for sure 2x that didn't work and he did something with a screwdriver. Our dishwasher has issues too but usually it is the water won't come out.

I doubt the water sitting on the septic field is related to the dishwasher like your DH said. Have you just had so much rain that it has no place to drain too? 

I didn't know you should leave the needle down. Thanks for the tip!

Sewing the start/stop button. I have a hard time using it when I am actually sewing a garment but have gotten good when using it for applique. I feel like I am thumb sewer half the time since I am always pushing it!

Rounding the corners issues. I am thinking that because you were working with a bigger garment it was weighing down as in pulling. If I do something larger and am not careful when I go to pivot that happens. It isn't that the needle is actually moving per se but that the fabric is pulling so it doesn't line up when I start up again. If that makes sense. It seems to only happen when I do an adult shirt or have larger jeans or pretty much any size overalls on it and have it hanging off the edge of the machine and/or table.


----------



## 2cutekidz

GrammaBelle said:


> For those of you who use an actual ruffler--is it worth it?  I have a fairly expensive machine (Janome 6500) I bought for quilting, and I'm finding it's not the greatest for sewing clothes (no free-arm, for one thing) but it may improve as I learn to use it.  If I'd known at the time I'd find this thread and get inspired to do sewing other than quilting, I'd have waited for personal testimonials on machines!  Unfortunately, I let the thing intimidate me in its box for 2 1/2 weeks before even trying it, and went over the 30-day satisfaction guarantee period so I have to live with it now.  Anyway, I have my old machine ($129 Singer) that I'm thinking of attaching a ruffler foot to and just leaving set up.  The lady at the sewing machine store tells me that it doesn't really "ruffle", it pleats.  But all your stuff looks great.  Does it ruffle 2-to-1, so you just make sure to have double the fabric, or what?
> 
> Thanks for your help.  I gathered my Sew Simple by hand with basting stiches, and I'm fine with that, but if I get into some of these other patterns (where exactly is Linette's feliz, anyway?) I think I'd like some machine help!
> 
> thanks for your time.



Welcome!!  Nice countdown posts.   I love my ruffler - go to www.youcanmakethis.com and in the free section there is a tutorial called the Ruffler Unruffled.  Our very own CarlaC wrote it and it makes using your ruffler ALOT easier.  The rufflers themself come with little to no instructions.  You'll have to play with the settings on both your machine and the ruffler, but yu can definately ruffle at a 2:1 ratio.  



Adi12982 said:


> I've been trying to figure out how to modify the easy fit pattern for adults/plus sized. . . not sure if it is something you would consider doing, but it is on my to-do list



I know Carla has made adult sizes in the Easy Fits, I think they were even reversible.  Maybe she'll come on soon with some tips.  I'll check her blog and see if the old post with them had any directions.


----------



## jessica52877

playswithstars said:


> Hi everyone.  I have no experience with sewing but all of your outfits are wonderful.  I found this tote on youcanmakethis and I would like to try it so I have a bag big enough for student teaching.  And it's really cute as well.  Before I buy the pattern do you think you could tell me judging from the picture if it would be easy enough for a beginner?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Here's the picture:



I've never made it but I almost bought it yesterday if that counts!


----------



## sahm1000

twob4him said:


> Here are the completed outfits for 6 yr old *Joseph's Big Give!* He is really looking forward to meeting Snow White so I made a bowling shirt with a cool fabric picture on the back. I ordered it from . Then I made a stripwork twirl dress for his 2.5 yr old little sister, Abbigail. What a blast and I really enjoyed trying out the new machine. I made Joseph's entire outfit on it (I already had the dress done). Now its onto trying out a machine applique!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a close up of the first button-hole which the machine measured and did automatically!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they like them and I hope they fit ok...I followed the measurements and the bowling shirt I enlarged via photocopier directions from Carla!!! Its such fun doing these projects!!!!




Great job on the outfits!  Wow!  You are done early!  I have got to get going on mine   I guess being on here isn't helping matters!


Somehow I lost the picture but I love the Tinkerbelle outfit!  Great job!


----------



## playswithstars

jessica52877 said:


> I've never made it but I almost bought it yesterday if that counts!



Do you think it would be easy enough for a beginner?


----------



## Adi12982

billwendy said:


> I dont have the talent to do that!! But you on the other hand......I'd be forever grateful!!!!!! That would be soooo cool!!! In the past I have kinda traced a pair of sweatpants to make PJ pants - maybe I should try using a pair of non stretchy shorts for a pattern and adding a 1/2 inch for seam allowance????



I think that would work. . . let's see if Carla will post, if not I hope to get on to trying to modify soon, but I think I would use a pair of my pants or shorts to try with. . . and then make the pattern the way Carla does since it comes together so easily!


----------



## NaeNae

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Question- How do you remove nail polish from clothes? megan got some on her brand new knit shorts i bought at Sears yesterday! Right on the front and a little bit on the shirt- I tried nail polish remover within a few minutes with no results as all.



Try this:  http://cleaning.tips.net/Pages/T004219_Removing_Nail_Polish.html

I just googled removing nail polish from clothes and this was one of the websites.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Can't believe I am doing this...

Anyone who actually posts in this thread want gymbucks?? Catch is you have to spend it TODAY!!! I waited until the last minute to decide if I wanted to use them. Please pm me. I'd prefer letting these go to another Disboutiquer that I know would actually use them. I'm going to a birthday party in a hour so if you pm me before then I'll send you the code.. if not I'll be back home at 5 pm cst.

We just spent alot on a serger, and I really shouldn't spend more money!!!


----------



## Twins+2more

Looks to me that the tote would be easy enough for a beginner sewer.  Have you sent a message to the author to ask?  Can you even do that on YCMT?


----------



## karenTX

mrsmiller said:


>



CUTE!! What pattern is this??


----------



## billwendy

Kids Sewing Machine,,,,

Hi Everyone - does anyone know where I could get a kids sewing machine pretty cheap? I am working with a little girl who has many disabilities and would like to try sewing with her as part of her therapy session - Im a bit afraid to use the department machine (yes, believe it or not we have a machine in our department) with her and am wondering if the kids machine would be safer?? I want to try to gain her interest because that is when she pays the best attention and learns.....she is a sweetie, but has sooo many issues....tips or help from those who have a kiddie machine???

Thanks so much!!!

Update on Daniel - I know many of you continue to pray for my Daniel - he is doing pretty well right now as far as his health goes. His 2 big issues are weight loss ( he is getting sooooooo thin so he has no reserve if he were to get sick) and then just the damage from the tumor removal is resolving so slowly (posterior fossa syndrome) - I know too much compared to the others in our family, and sometimes that makes it so hard. He is still just very silly all the time and laughs and giggles at anything - makes him have a hard time with any school work they are trying to do with him.....but better than than being depressed and crying all the time, right??? Keep praying - he still has a long road of recovery!!!

Thanks friends!


----------



## DisneyKings

I borrowed my MIL's viking quilting machine & it has an automatic buttonholer...I did a few sample buttonholes & they came out perfect.  Today I put buttonholes in DD's dress & 1 is not sewn tight enough at the top so it looks a little sloppy, I forgot to change the size so they're a little big, AND when I cut the buttonhole it must have snipped the side a little b/c it is unraveled a little!  I guess I'll just hand re-inforce that spot.  I'm just so disappointed--none of these issues happened on my practice ones.


----------



## Twins+2more

billwendy said:


> Kids Sewing Machine,,,,
> 
> Hi Everyone - does anyone know where I could get a kids sewing machine pretty cheap? I am working with a little girl who has many disabilities and would like to try sewing with her as part of her therapy session - Im a bit afraid to use the department machine (yes, believe it or not we have a machine in our department) with her and am wondering if the kids machine would be safer?? I want to try to gain her interest because that is when she pays the best attention and learns.....she is a sweetie, but has sooo many issues....tips or help from those who have a kiddie machine???
> 
> Thanks so much!!!
> 
> Update on Daniel - I know many of you continue to pray for my Daniel - he is doing pretty well right now as far as his health goes. His 2 big issues are weight loss ( he is getting sooooooo thin so he has no reserve if he were to get sick) and then just the damage from the tumor removal is resolving so slowly (posterior fossa syndrome) - I know too much compared to the others in our family, and sometimes that makes it so hard. He is still just very silly all the time and laughs and giggles at anything - makes him have a hard time with any school work they are trying to do with him.....but better than than being depressed and crying all the time, right??? Keep praying - he still has a long road of recovery!!!
> 
> Thanks friends!



I found this for you, however they are sold out.  Maybe you could e mail them and see if they will give u a rain check or notify you if one becomes avaiable.  looks simple enough, and the price is definataly right.  

http://www.collectionsetc.com/Sewin...Ntt=sewing+machine&productname=Sewing_Machine


----------



## Jajone

Does anyone know where I can get the fabric Revrob used in her epcot dress? I would ask her, but I think she is in the World right now.


----------



## revrob

*Toadstool* said:


> Can't believe I am doing this...
> 
> Anyone who actually posts in this thread want gymbucks?? Catch is you have to spend it TODAY!!! I waited until the last minute to decide if I wanted to use them. Please pm me. I'd prefer letting these go to another Disboutiquer that I know would actually use them. I'm going to a birthday party in a hour so if you pm me before then I'll send you the code.. if not I'll be back home at 5 pm cst.
> 
> We just spent alot on a serger, and I really shouldn't spend more money!!!



just pmed you!



Jajone said:


> Does anyone know where I can get the fabric Revrob used in her epcot dress? I would ask her, but I think she is in the World right now.



Hey!  I know!  I just popped on for a minute before I leave and happened to see this post.

I just did a search on the famous auction site for "Michael Miller Chinese Kids" and several things popped up.


----------



## sohappy

WOW!  You guys have been busy!  I am back from a few days in the woods for a team building retreat.  It was soooo great, but I am not really an outdoors person.  The first morning, our team had to make a commitment that our goal was everyone complete the task even before we saw it.  This was the task:






We had to climb that tree (ladder 1/2 way up, then staples to the top), put our toes off the edge of the platform and jump- 3 of our teammates were holding our rope.  Scary!!!  It was soooo much fun though to do as a team.  We really all got a lot closer after that.  We also had to be the "lead rope holder" (can't remember the correct term) as well.  That was almost as scary as jumping.  I didn't want my teammates to get hurt!

As soon as they load, I will post pics of Disney on Ice (front row!!) and Cooper's doggie party.


----------



## sohappy

A few weeks ago, I had the kids portraits made- I am just in LOVE with these.  I had to take pics of the framed pictures.  To reduce the glare, I had to take them slightly from the side.














All 3 hanging on my wall





And the GIGANTIC (24x30) pic that we got.  I didn't realize how huge it would be.  I love it though.


----------



## sohappy

Disney on Ice pictures.  It was really hard to get good pics.  The fog was thick!!  And I got so caught up in it, I forgot to snap some pics.  Here a few of the characters that were sooooo close

The boys before it all started.






























up next- doggie party pics


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

sohappy said:


>




You couldn't have PAID me to jump off that thing!!!!  


The boys' pics came out gorgeous!!!!  I love the giggly one


----------



## sohappy

Doggie party

I don't have many pics without other kids in them.  Here are a few

The kids all started out adopting a doggie.  I had adoption certificates for each kid.  The doggies:






Then, they made a tag for themselves and their doggies:






Then the vet center






Then some doggie treats (combos, slim jims, cocopuffs, cereal straws that looked like raw hide)






There was also an obstacle course, but all of those pics have other kids in them.  We had hot dogs and burgers.  The kids all ate out of dog bowls.  Cooper really got into the spirit of the doggie party-






Lots of other kids "ate with their faces" as Cooper puts it.  They had soooo much fun!  Lastly, my little guy with his cake and cupcakes.  Lots of our friends won't eat either chocolate or vanilla.  you can't please everyone, but i try- chocolate cupcakes and vanilla cake.






Thanks for looking.


----------



## jessica52877

STACY! Yes, I am yelling! Your party is the BEST! I so want to have a doggie party just because this was so so cute! Did you use your cricut? Looks like it! I LOVE all the different activity stations and what not! SO cute!

Adorable pictures! $ well spent! I just love them. Cooper and Jackson take the best pictures!

Disney on Ice looks like it was a blast! I love front row anything! Their shirts were perfect!


----------



## SallyfromDE

GrammaBelle said:


> For those of you who use an actual ruffler--is it worth it?  I have a fairly expensive machine (Janome 6500) I bought for quilting, and I'm finding it's not the greatest for sewing clothes (no free-arm, for one thing) but it may improve as I learn to use it.  If I'd known at the time I'd find this thread and get inspired to do sewing other than quilting, I'd have waited for personal testimonials on machines!  Unfortunately, I let the thing intimidate me in its box for 2 1/2 weeks before even trying it, and went over the 30-day satisfaction guarantee period so I have to live with it now.  Anyway, I have my old machine ($129 Singer) that I'm thinking of attaching a ruffler foot to and just leaving set up.  The lady at the sewing machine store tells me that it doesn't really "ruffle", it pleats.  But all your stuff looks great.  Does it ruffle 2-to-1, so you just make sure to have double the fabric, or what?
> 
> Thanks for your help.  I gathered my Sew Simple by hand with basting stiches, and I'm fine with that, but if I get into some of these other patterns (where exactly is Linette's feliz, anyway?) I think I'd like some machine help!
> 
> thanks for your time.



I love my ruffler. It has 2 sizes of pleats and a ruffler, that does look a bit like a pleat, depending on the size you need. I hate to work with too much fabric, but sometimes I will do a pleat, then do the gathering stitch on the top and pull it up to the size I need, so I don't get that pleated look. Seems like a lot of work, I know, but like I said, I just can't stand to work with alot of fabric. 



mommyof3princess said:


> Thank you to everyone for the nice comments about all my outfits I forgot to put the actual disney one on her so here it is. It was nice to hear how everone liked the jellyfish skirt. It is starting to grow on me maybe I won't take it apart to see where i went wrong. I love all the new twirl skirts and darla I love the costumes. I wish I had the sewing machine that was pictured. Look like it would be fun to have. Well I hpe you all have a nice day I am off to finish cutting out my 45 headbands. And sew them if I make it through all of them I will share. To all.



This is really cute! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Im an proud to announce this was my first official multiquote- I didnt have to open a second page! it only took me 2 years!
> 
> Question- How do you remove nail polish from clothes? megan got some on her brand new knit shorts i bought at Sears yesterday! Right on the front and a little bit on the shirt- I tried nail polish remover within a few minutes with no results as all.



Go to Carbona.com and see if one of thier products will work. You can get it form the grocery store. I used to see it at JoAnn's and Hancocks. But I'm not sure if they still have it. I swear by this stuff. 



billwendy said:


> Kids Sewing Machine,,,,
> 
> Hi Everyone - does anyone know where I could get a kids sewing machine pretty cheap? I am working with a little girl who has many disabilities and would like to try sewing with her as part of her therapy session - Im a bit afraid to use the department machine (yes, believe it or not we have a machine in our department) with her and am wondering if the kids machine would be safer?? I want to try to gain her interest because that is when she pays the best attention and learns.....she is a sweetie, but has sooo many issues....tips or help from those who have a kiddie machine???
> Thanks friends!



I bought Kirsta one last year. It came from Target and was a hello kitty. But it's a Janome, you can get that for about $40. It's a small size and good features for a kid. 



DisneyKings said:


> I borrowed my MIL's viking quilting machine & it has an automatic buttonholer...I did a few sample buttonholes & they came out perfect.  Today I put buttonholes in DD's dress & 1 is not sewn tight enough at the top so it looks a little sloppy, I forgot to change the size so they're a little big, AND when I cut the buttonhole it must have snipped the side a little b/c it is unraveled a little!  I guess I'll just hand re-inforce that spot.  I'm just so disappointed--none of these issues happened on my practice ones.



It's late now, but put a pin at each end of the button hole, so you don't cut too far. I usually use my seam ripper. When I'm done, and you can still do this, put some fray check in the seam. It will help to keep it fray on you. 



sohappy said:


> Doggie party
> 
> I don't have many pics without other kids in them.  Here are a few
> 
> The kids all started out adopting a doggie.  I had adoption certificates for each kid.  The doggies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.



This was all such a cute idea!! I'll have to remember this.


----------



## emcreative

2cutekidz said:


> [/CENTER]



These are ADORABLE!

*oh!*  Hi! /wave  I'm kinda new here!


----------



## *Toadstool*

Gymbucks are spoken for!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

emcreative said:


> *oh!*  Hi! /wave  I'm kinda new here!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Thought you ladies would enjoy this one.  We went to look at a house today.  There is a master suite with bedroom, walk-in closet, bath, and then this random other little room off of it.  I guess some people use it as an office/others as a nursery.  Randy response to it:  Well that would make a nice scrapbooking/sewing room for you   FINALLY, I got through to him


----------



## twob4him

Stacey that was the most awesome birthday party EVER!!!!! I am sooo impressed with your creativity(look at those cool stations!) and the pics of the boys are just adorable....I am smiley all over just thinking about it!!! I know you had a crazy busy week....and tree climbing........and then the party! Wow...and how cute was the cake?!!!!  *You are voted MOM of the WEEK!!!!!! *


----------



## jessica52877

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Thought you ladies would enjoy this one.  We went to look at a house today.  There is a master suite with bedroom, walk-in closet, bath, and then this random other little room off of it.  I guess some people use it as an office/others as a nursery.  Randy response to it:  Well that would make a nice scrapbooking/sewing room for you   FINALLY, I got through to him



Love a DH who understands!


----------



## jessica52877

twob4him said:


> Stacey that was the most awesome birthday party EVER!!!!! I am sooo impressed with your creativity(look at those cool stations!) and the pics of the boys are just adorable....I am smiley all over just thinking about it!!! I know you had a crazy busy week....and tree climbing........and then the party! Wow...and how cute was the cake?!!!!  *You are voted MOM of the WEEK!!!!!! *



I think she is in the top 3 for mom of the year! Cathy you would be in the top 3 too, although you BOTH went to disney without your kids! And I HOPE you'll both do it again! HEAR THAT Cathy!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

jessica52877 said:


> I think she is in the top 3 for mom of the year! Cathy you would be in the top 3 too, although you BOTH went to disney without your kids! And I HOPE you'll both do it again! HEAR THAT Cathy!



Well if she doesn't....I will


----------



## jessica52877

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Well if she doesn't....I will



Whoo hoo! Wonder if Jeanne can leave the kids behind? That would make it alot better cost wise for her. Jham where are you? Thoughts on this? Oh wait, she isn't at home tonight!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

jessica52877 said:


> Whoo hoo! Wonder if Jeanne can leave the kids behind? That would make it alot better cost wise for her. Jham where are you? Thoughts on this? Oh wait, she isn't at home tonight!



Yup...she's being a little Wicked tonight 

Sometimes I really wish that I hadn't gotten the AP because now all I think about is when else I can go!!!


----------



## jessica52877

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Yup...she's being a little Wicked tonight
> 
> Sometimes I really wish that I hadn't gotten the AP because now all I think about is when else I can go!!!



When does it expire? I am thinking it is going to expire the weekend before a good weekend for me in February.


----------



## emcreative

SO I have a question for you crafty ladies...(of which I am NOT one, but I love what y'all create!)

Is there some unwritten rule that says you don't dress your kids in awesome handmade Disneywear once they wear more than a 6?

Okay okay I know I'm kinda kidding here, and I do understand that a lot of patterns are made for the little ones, but it seems like there isn't much ebay etsy anywhere for the bigger girls so I wondered if it was just a lack of patterns available or something?


----------



## livndisney

jessica52877 said:


> Whoo hoo! Wonder if Jeanne can leave the kids behind? That would make it alot better cost wise for her. Jham where are you? Thoughts on this? Oh wait, she isn't at home tonight!



What about me? Do I get to go to WDW without "kid"?


And if I did, who is going to hide me when Morgan finds out?


----------



## livndisney

emcreative said:


> SO I have a question for you crafty ladies...(of which I am NOT one, but I love what y'all create!)
> 
> Is there some unwritten rule that says you don't dress your kids in awesome handmade Disneywear once they wear more than a 6?
> 
> Okay okay I know I'm kinda kidding here, and I do understand that a lot of patterns are made for the little ones, but it seems like there isn't much ebay etsy anywhere for the bigger girls so I wondered if it was just a lack of patterns available or something?



Nope! My dd just turned 8 and considers it a punishment to have to go out in public in "store bought" clothes


----------



## 2cutekidz

emcreative said:


> SO I have a question for you crafty ladies...(of which I am NOT one, but I love what y'all create!)
> 
> Is there some unwritten rule that says you don't dress your kids in awesome handmade Disneywear once they wear more than a 6?
> 
> Okay okay I know I'm kinda kidding here, and I do understand that a lot of patterns are made for the little ones, but it seems like there isn't much ebay etsy anywhere for the bigger girls so I wondered if it was just a lack of patterns available or something?



I hope not, I wore custom tees for our trip!!  I know, not quite what you meant...

My DD is 6 and does not like to wear most of the things I've been making.  I think around this age they rebel and want to be able to pick out their own things to wear.  If I make her something that she specifically requested she loves it!  The Vida pattern is great for the older kids, because its not twirly but still boutique.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

jessica52877 said:


> When does it expire? I am thinking it is going to expire the weekend before a good weekend for me in February.



It's expires the first weekend in February but I could aways renew if you have an idea 



livndisney said:


> What about me? Do I get to go to WDW without "kid"?
> 
> 
> And if I did, who is going to hide me when Morgan finds out?



We gotcha back Cindee!!!!  

Let Miss Morgan know that a certain Miss Aisling will be going to AG Place New York on Wednesday and that I"m sure they'll be something there with Morgan's name on it


----------



## emcreative

2cutekidz said:


> I hope not, I wore custom tees for our trip!!  I know, not quite what you meant...
> 
> My DD is 6 and does not like to wear most of the things I've been making.  I think around this age they rebel and want to be able to pick out their own things to wear.  If I make her something that she specifically requested she loves it!  The Vida pattern is great for the older kids, because its not twirly but still boutique.




I do art (I would post my link but I'm not sure if you could do that?  It's nothing for sale)  so I did make them wear matching iron=ons our last trip, but that's as crafty as I get with clothes.

My girls really like a lot of the stuff we see, but then I find it's usually only toddler sizes!

I unfortunately cannot sew on a button, but I've loved going through this thread today seeing what you all have created.  Decided I'd better say hi so I didn't feel so much like a stalker, lol!


----------



## livndisney

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> It's expires the first weekend in February but I could aways renew if you have an idea
> 
> 
> 
> We gotcha back Cindee!!!!
> 
> Let Miss Morgan know that a certain Miss Aisling will be going to AG Place New York on Wednesday and that I"m sure they'll be something there with Morgan's name on it



Morgan has a package to send to Aisling. I am not supposed to know what it is in it, I peeked LOL


----------



## livndisney

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Yup...she's being a little Wicked tonight
> 
> Sometimes I really wish that I hadn't gotten the AP because *now all I think about is when else I can go*!!!



How is that a BAD thing?


----------



## lori123

emcreative said:


> SO I have a question for you crafty ladies...(of which I am NOT one, but I love what y'all create!)
> 
> Is there some unwritten rule that says you don't dress your kids in awesome handmade Disneywear once they wear more than a 6?
> 
> Okay okay I know I'm kinda kidding here, and I do understand that a lot of patterns are made for the little ones, but it seems like there isn't much ebay etsy anywhere for the bigger girls so I wondered if it was just a lack of patterns available or something?



And mine is 9 - I may have to limit my ruffles more but she loves it when I sew for her!


----------



## emcreative

I forgot to add...is that Westland, MI?  If so, I lived there until 3rd grade!  My parents graduated from John Glenn and we used to live near Wayne Memorial!


----------



## billwendy

Twins+2more said:


> I found this for you, however they are sold out.  Maybe you could e mail them and see if they will give u a rain check or notify you if one becomes avaiable.  looks simple enough, and the price is definataly right.
> 
> http://www.collectionsetc.com/Sewin...Ntt=sewing+machine&productname=Sewing_Machine




Oohhh, the price is right!! Thanks for finding that for me - I looked for the Hello Kitty one - but couldnt find a used/inexpensive one.

You guys are too funny - I try to find kids to go with me to Disney!!!!

I think it depends on the kiddo if they still want to wear customs or not - so far Elizabeth, who will turn 7 in June loves to wear the clothes I make. When I gave them their Friends Around the World outfits for our missions conference at church this weekend their mom pulled the girls dresses out of the bag first and then Tim (4) piped up and said is there something for me too? God Bless that little guy!!! of course there were pants in there for him too!!!! So anyway, just depends on the kids!!


----------



## mommyof3princess

DisneyKings said:


> I borrowed my MIL's viking quilting machine & it has an automatic buttonholer...I did a few sample buttonholes & they came out perfect.  Today I put buttonholes in DD's dress & 1 is not sewn tight enough at the top so it looks a little sloppy, I forgot to change the size so they're a little big, AND when I cut the buttonhole it must have snipped the side a little b/c it is unraveled a little!  I guess I'll just hand re-inforce that spot.  I'm just so disappointed--none of these issues happened on my practice ones.


 I hate  when that happens to me. I When I haven't done one in a while I will practice a few then do the actual one on the outfit and sure enough one of the problems you mentioned happens. Arg I hate that. Sorry you had so much trouble.  



sohappy said:


> Doggie party
> 
> I don't have many pics without other kids in them.  Here are a few
> 
> The kids all started out adopting a doggie.  I had adoption certificates for each kid.  The doggies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, they made a tag for themselves and their doggies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the vet center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some doggie treats (combos, slim jims, cocopuffs, cereal straws that looked like raw hide)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was also an obstacle course, but all of those pics have other kids in them.  We had hot dogs and burgers.  The kids all ate out of dog bowls.  Cooper really got into the spirit of the doggie party-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of other kids "ate with their faces" as Cooper puts it.  They had soooo much fun!  Lastly, my little guy with his cake and cupcakes.  Lots of our friends won't eat either chocolate or vanilla.  you can't please everyone, but i try- chocolate cupcakes and vanilla cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.


 What a fantastic mom you are. That looks like such a fun party. How creative you are.


----------



## jessica52877

livndisney said:


> What about me? Do I get to go to WDW without "kid"?
> 
> And if I did, who is going to hide me when Morgan finds out?



I am sure I won't be without a kid. I have no idea where I would leave him if I wanted to!



livndisney said:


> Nope! My dd just turned 8 and considers it a punishment to have to go out in public in "store bought" clothes



:thumbsup 2 Morgan! she knows her Momma's clothes are better!



emcreative said:


> I do art (I would post my link but I'm not sure if you could do that?  It's nothing for sale)  so I did make them wear matching iron=ons our last trip, but that's as crafty as I get with clothes.
> 
> My girls really like a lot of the stuff we see, but then I find it's usually only toddler sizes!
> 
> I unfortunately cannot sew on a button, but I've loved going through this thread today seeing what you all have created.  Decided I'd better say hi so I didn't feel so much like a stalker, lol!



Welcome! If it isn't a like for selling then I think you are okay to post it.


----------



## DisneyKings

SallyfromDE said:


> It's late now, but put a pin at each end of the button hole, so you don't cut too far. I usually use my seam ripper. When I'm done, and you can still do this, put some fray check in the seam. It will help to keep it fray on you.



I put the pin at the top & used the seam ripper, but I must have been too close to the side row on the other side.  I sewed over it & it will be pretty hidden under the button.  It's certainly not pretty!  I'll have to put the fray check on it too.  Thanks!


----------



## DisneyKings

sohappy said:


>



I LOVE this theme--you came up with some great ideas!



mommyof3princess said:


> I hate  when that happens to me. I When I haven't done one in a while I will practice a few then do the actual one on the outfit and sure enough one of the problems you mentioned happens. Arg I hate that. Sorry you had so much trouble.



Thanks!  Glad to know it happens to others too...


----------



## surfergirl602

grrr.... I just want to scream!!!  I've been using the sewing machine that I was given and I've been having a very hard time with it.  It's an old kenmore model 1913 and it turns out that i am missing the base.  So I'm stuck on "free arm" sewing - which doesn't work for me.  I just don't know what to do!!  I'm missing the entire base.  I've looked through all the things I was given and its not there.  I've been searching the internet for parts, but I can't seem to find any.  The sewing machine was made in the 70's.  Does anyone have any suggestions for me?  I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## mirandag819

This is probably a dumb question...... but I have seen lots of machine appliques on store bought jeans on etsy and ebay...... how do you do that? I don't know how I could hoop store bought jeans and not go through the other side of the jeans.


----------



## jessica52877

You have to rip open the jeans up the seams. Depending on the brand depends on whether I open the inside or the outside seam. 

Here is a pair that I did "by hand"






and one using the machine


----------



## livndisney

jessica52877 said:


> You have to rip open the jeans up the seams. Depending on the brand depends on whether I open the inside or the outside seam.
> 
> Here is a pair that I did "by hand"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one using the machine



Jessica-how cute is he? I don't think I have seen this pic before!


----------



## jessica52877

livndisney said:


> Jessica-how cute is he? I don't think I have seen this pic before!



Thank you! I always loved this set. The tent could have been different but it was a night before we left set (as always!). I found this picture not too long ago and put it in photobucket. I figured the question didn't require a picture but it was cute. Threw the other one in since it was actually done by the machine!


----------



## twob4him

jessica52877 said:


> I think she is in the top 3 for mom of the year! Cathy you would be in the top 3 too, although you BOTH went to disney without your kids! And I HOPE you'll both do it again! HEAR THAT Cathy!



So are you Jess!!!
Ah yaaaa, I will never do that again ....though if we are all in Disney at the same time again, I wouldn't mind a GNO (girls night out) or something....what did we say....2010??? Its a date!


----------



## karamat

Stephres said:


> Hey we had our silent auction tonight and the tote bag and wristlet went for....
> 
> wait for it...
> 
> $15!
> 
> I am disappointed but then I read here that the same thing happened to fairygoodmother, and my stuff was nowhere near complicated and beautiful. $15 was the minimum bid, so can you imagine if there wasn't one?
> 
> I think mixed in with the other silent auction stuff (restaurant, golf, limo, sports, etc.) homemade items just don't stand out.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend, I need to go catch up and see what I missed (and maybe sew some!).



I went to church fundraiser auction last night... there were 4 quilts.  One was fairly large (60 x 70 or so) and went for $300 but that was the only "live" auction item.  The other 3 were silent auction items - 2 baby quilts (about 45 x45) that went for $25 or $30 each and a wallhanging that went for $35.  

The supplies on the baby quilts would be more than $30 - I've made a quilt like the auctioned one before... probably spent $50 on fabric for top, backing, binding, and batting.  Add in the time to put it together and quilt it on a long-arm quilting machine and the value should be closer to $125 - $150!!

But really everything was under-bid at this year's auction.  There are a couple of week-long stays at vacation properties that are offered every year.  Usually there is a bidding war that gets into the thousands per property - this year there was 1 bidder on the most popular location and the auctioner refused to sell another when he couldn't get more than $300.


----------



## Jen117

sohappy said:


> Doggie party
> 
> I don't have many pics without other kids in them.  Here are a few
> 
> The kids all started out adopting a doggie.  I had adoption certificates for each kid.  The doggies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.



THIS IS THE COOLEST PARTY!!!!!

Today was my daughters party also, but we did Polly Pockets at a pizza place. That way I didn't have to clean my house for a bunch of 6 year olds.


----------



## jessica52877

twob4him said:


> So are you Jess!!!
> Ah yaaaa, I will never do that again ....though if we are all in Disney at the same time again, I wouldn't mind a GNO (girls night out) or something....what did we say....2010??? Its a date!



 I bet getting away made for a wonderful return when you got home! 

I am not quite as good of a mother. Dallas has never had a super cool party and his party has always consisted of me and Lin and sometimes his Grandma and Grandpa! Of course this week I am pretty cool since I suggested a real basketball hoop for him (too bad it was more for me!). He loves it though!  I've got the next Michael Jordan!


----------



## twob4him

surfergirl602 said:


> grrr.... I just want to scream!!!  I've been using the sewing machine that I was given and I've been having a very hard time with it.  It's an old kenmore model 1913 and it turns out that i am missing the base.  So I'm stuck on "free arm" sewing - which doesn't work for me.  I just don't know what to do!!  I'm missing the entire base.  I've looked through all the things I was given and its not there.  I've been searching the internet for parts, but I can't seem to find any.  The sewing machine was made in the 70's.  Does anyone have any suggestions for me?  I would greatly appreciate it!



I was talking to my sewing machine repair person the other day and he said they have perfectly nice "used" but maintained sewing machines (with all of their parts) sitting in his store for only $100. Maybe you could get a gently used but more updated machine. I would hate for you to get discouraged because you are trying to learn on an old machine. Try calling your local sew/vac repair store. That way you get help and service with your machine!


----------



## jessica52877

Who has made playfood? Pictures please! I am in the mood to buy some/make some and trying to figure out which patterns I want to buy vs just figure it out! 

I think I love the one with cotton candy (and I can't stand that crap!).


----------



## mirandag819

surfergirl602 said:


> grrr.... I just want to scream!!!  I've been using the sewing machine that I was given and I've been having a very hard time with it.  It's an old kenmore model 1913 and it turns out that i am missing the base.  So I'm stuck on "free arm" sewing - which doesn't work for me.  I just don't know what to do!!  I'm missing the entire base.  I've looked through all the things I was given and its not there.  I've been searching the internet for parts, but I can't seem to find any.  The sewing machine was made in the 70's.  Does anyone have any suggestions for me?  I would greatly appreciate it!



I don't have any suggestion, I am a huge beginner, sorry..... but I just saw your avatar..... is that by any chance the former CM who's article was posted on here the other day? I know he played Jack and dated Ariel..that was an interesting article.


----------



## twob4him

jessica52877 said:


> I bet getting away made for a wonderful return when you got home!
> 
> I am not quite as good of a mother. Dallas has never had a super cool party and his party has always consisted of me and Lin and sometimes his Grandma and Grandpa! Of course this week I am pretty cool since I suggested a real basketball hoop for him (too bad it was more for me!). He loves it though!  I've got the next Michael Jordan!



What's better than that? (Well besides a trip to WDW)...but we want pics of the new MJ!!!



jessica52877 said:


> Who has made playfood? Pictures please! I am in the mood to buy some/make some and trying to figure out which patterns I want to buy vs just figure it out!
> 
> I think I love the one with cotton candy (and I can't stand that crap!).


The girls finally finished their cotton candy from the boardwalk. I always wash them up from their stickiness and scrub their teeth....all that sugary goodness!
I love the ycmt felt food....so what are you going to make?



******************************************************
I updated my blog twice this weekend! Go at it! Cool pics of a rainbow on there! Good night everyone!


----------



## jeniamt

2cutekidz said:


> [/CENTER]



Thanks for the tutorial.  Made perfect sense!  The outfits are awesome!!!



CastleCreations said:


> Hi Everyone. We are loving our new house! I finally feel all moved in, each day, I am still unpacking boxes. This morning I ripped out the last of the 12 rose bushes that someone planted in the courtyard. EEEKKK. Rosebushes and little girls don't mix. Anyhow, I'm loving all the new stuff and the incredible sewing room. I am taking over the front room as my sewing room and bought two big bookcases. I want to make the mini bolts for the fabric, but I'm wondering what everyone uses inside the mini bolts. I'm afraid if I use cardboard that it won't be strong enough and it will bend. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance...we are off to the pool today...it was almost 90 degrees yesterday and I think it will be about the same today...yikes.



Wow, glad to hear you are getting settled.  Did you ever finish your trip report?  I need more pics from your cruise!  Please, please, please  




GrammaBelle said:


> For those of you who use an actual ruffler--is it worth it?  I have a fairly expensive machine (Janome 6500) I bought for quilting, and I'm finding it's not the greatest for sewing clothes (no free-arm, for one thing) but it may improve as I learn to use it.  If I'd known at the time I'd find this thread and get inspired to do sewing other than quilting, I'd have waited for personal testimonials on machines!  Unfortunately, I let the thing intimidate me in its box for 2 1/2 weeks before even trying it, and went over the 30-day satisfaction guarantee period so I have to live with it now.  Anyway, I have my old machine ($129 Singer) that I'm thinking of attaching a ruffler foot to and just leaving set up.  The lady at the sewing machine store tells me that it doesn't really "ruffle", it pleats.  But all your stuff looks great.  Does it ruffle 2-to-1, so you just make sure to have double the fabric, or what?
> 
> Thanks for your help.  I gathered my Sew Simple by hand with basting stiches, and I'm fine with that, but if I get into some of these other patterns (where exactly is Linette's feliz, anyway?) I think I'd like some machine help!
> 
> thanks for your time.



I LOVE my ruffler.  It was expensive, $100     But I can't imagine sewing girl clothes without it.  BTW, I really only use it for 2 to 1 ruffling.




sohappy said:


> Doggie party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.



Cutest party ever.  I second the "mother of the year" award!





emcreative said:


> SO I have a question for you crafty ladies...(of which I am NOT one, but I love what y'all create!)
> 
> Is there some unwritten rule that says you don't dress your kids in awesome handmade Disneywear once they wear more than a 6?
> 
> Okay okay I know I'm kinda kidding here, and I do understand that a lot of patterns are made for the little ones, but it seems like there isn't much ebay etsy anywhere for the bigger girls so I wondered if it was just a lack of patterns available or something?



I dress my 9 year old in lots of customs and her favorites are the twirl skirts.  I'm starting on one for her tonight.  Here is her in one I recently made for a Big Give (also for a 9 yo).









The one thing she won't do, no matter how much I try to pay her... is wear anything that looks like a costume (no Cinderella dresses for her)


----------



## ireland_nicole

emcreative said:


> SO I have a question for you crafty ladies...(of which I am NOT one, but I love what y'all create!)
> 
> Is there some unwritten rule that says you don't dress your kids in awesome handmade Disneywear once they wear more than a 6?
> 
> Okay okay I know I'm kinda kidding here, and I do understand that a lot of patterns are made for the little ones, but it seems like there isn't much ebay etsy anywhere for the bigger girls so I wondered if it was just a lack of patterns available or something?



I think it's more that most consumers don't think to buy it once kids are school age.  My DD is 9, still loves princesses, etc., and I make her and her brother matching outfits, esp. for pics, family outings and Disney!  They're her favorites!


----------



## emcreative

jeniamt said:


> I dress my 9 year old in lots of customs and her favorites are the twirl skirts.  I'm starting on one for her tonight.  Here is her in one I recently made for a Big Give (also for a 9 yo).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one thing she won't do, no matter how much I try to pay her... is wear anything that looks like a costume (no Cinderella dresses for her)




Oh I really love that!  Surprisingly my 9yo is going to wear her Belle dress for BBB and CRT dinner.  Yes, it was total shock when she agreed.   Normally I would have a hard time even getting her in a skirt!  Whenever we go shopping...she wants to check the tees in the boys department!  

Of course, her little sisters is standing there wanting the princess dress, and the matching gloves, and the tiara, and oooh you can't forget the shoes, and mom it might rain I need the umbrella, and what jewelry matches with that...(you get the idea, divaprincessforever!)


----------



## jeniamt

2cutekidz said:


> [/CENTER]



By the way, I may have to totally case that pirate girl face for DD's skirt.  I've been promising to make her something to match but had been uninspired until I saw your shirts!  I say that now but do you think I ever will or even have enough talent to do it?  NO


----------



## ireland_nicole

sohappy said:


> Doggie party
> 
> I don't have many pics without other kids in them.  Here are a few
> 
> The kids all started out adopting a doggie.  I had adoption certificates for each kid.  The doggies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, they made a tag for themselves and their doggies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the vet center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some doggie treats (combos, slim jims, cocopuffs, cereal straws that looked like raw hide)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was also an obstacle course, but all of those pics have other kids in them.  We had hot dogs and burgers.  The kids all ate out of dog bowls.  Cooper really got into the spirit of the doggie party-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of other kids "ate with their faces" as Cooper puts it.  They had soooo much fun!  Lastly, my little guy with his cake and cupcakes.  Lots of our friends won't eat either chocolate or vanilla.  you can't please everyone, but i try- chocolate cupcakes and vanilla cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.



OMG; I am so impressed!  And the pics are amazing, too!



emcreative said:


> These are ADORABLE!
> 
> *oh!*  Hi! /wave  I'm kinda new here!



I agree that this is just too cool!  I can't wait to try it out.  And Welcome! (sorry, I thought the pic and directions of the stripwork skirt would post, oops)


----------



## mommyof3princess

2cutekidz said:


> Okey Dokey...Double Layer Stripwork twirl skirt.
> 
> You first need to determine the length you want your skirt.  Let's say we want our skirt 14" long.  Your yoke (waistband) is 4" (you'll fold it in half lengthwise to make a 2" waistband), your ruffle is 4 (2" finished) and your stripwork strips will be 10 inches long.
> 
> I make my waistbands 1 1/2 the actual waist measurement.  For a 22" waist the waist band would be 33 inches wide.  (So the cutting measurement for our skirt would be 33"X4")
> 
> The width of your strips is really personal preference, and I usually make my strips a little smaller for the samller sizes.
> 
> We'll make our strips 4"X10.  Choose 4 coordinating fabrics, and cut out 6 strips for each pattern.  You'll have 24 strips.  After I cut my fabrics I layer my strips in the order I want to sew them.   Your top layer when all sewn toether will be around 84" long.  Cut 2 pieces of your underskirt fabric 10"X42".
> 
> For ruffles, I double the skirt measurement, so you would need 4 4"X42" (or 2"X42" if you want to hem your ruffle)
> 
> Your cut pieces (for a 14" inch skirt with a 22" waist)
> 
> Waistband - 33"X4"
> Stripwork layer - 24 4"X10" strips
> Underskirt - 2 pieces 42"X10
> Ruffle - 4 pieces 4"X42"
> 
> Putting it together
> 
> Waistband
> 
> Fold your waistband in half lengthwise and press.  Sew the side seam (right sides together).  Press seam to one side.  Sew a casing 1" from the top of the waistband for the casing - leave a 2 inch opening near the seam for the elastic to go in.  Set aside.
> 
> Top Stripwork Layer
> 
> Sew yours strips together (long way  don't forget to finish or serge all of your seams.  When all of you strips are sewn together, PRESS ALL THE SEAMS IN THE SAME DIRCTION.  I topstitch each of my strips, but that's optional.
> 
> You can either turn your hem under or use bias tape to finish the hem on your top layer.  I like to use a contrasting/coordinating bias tape.  (You'll need 2 packages of bias tape)  Set aside.
> 
> Take your underskirt fabric - right sides together - and sew one of the side seams.  Check and make sure you top layer, and underskirt layer are the same width and length.  Trim it up if you need to.  Sew the second side seam of your underskirt after you check the measurement.  Sew the side seam on the top stripwork layer too.  (Don't forget to press that last seam on the top layer.)
> 
> RUFFLE
> 
> Sew your strips together (end to end, right sides together) and THEN press your looooong ruffle strip in half.  By doing it this way, the seams will be on the inside of the ruffle and hidden.   I use a ruffler to ruffle, I run a basting stitch to keep the fabric in place then I ruffle the strip.
> 
> Pin and sew your finished ruffle to the right side of the bottom of your underskirt fabric, press the seam to the underskirt and topstitch.
> 
> GATHERING THE SKIRT
> 
> I gather my underskirt and stripwork layer together at the same time.  Place the underskirt under the top layer, and pin the 2 layers in place.  Run your basting stitches ( I run 2 on this skirt) along the top of the skirt.  Pull to gather to fit your waist band (33 inches) I only use the lowest basting stitch to gather - the other one is just to keep the layers together.
> 
> Take your waist band and pin it (right sides together!!) to your 2 skirt layers - I like my seam to be a side seam.  Sew and attatch so your basting stitches don't show (Don't forget to adjust your machine's setting so it's not another basting stitch!!)  Finish for serge the seam.  Press the seam up towards the top of your waistband, and topstitch.
> 
> Insert your elastic, close the seam, and VIOLA!!  You have a double layer stripwork skirt!!  (I usually make my elastic 2 inches shorter than the actual waist measurement.)
> 
> These were sets for a Big Give (for sisters) and I used 6 fabrics with 4 strips each.



Your daughter is so beautiful. I have always loved your work. Do you have a problem with people caseing your work? I rather ask then assume. Thank you.


----------



## t-beri

quick update.  I'll be 31 weeks on tues and haven't taken a belly pic yet so her ya go!






Mind you I have NO makeup on and I'm exhausted so excuse the circles!!!

...t.


----------



## ireland_nicole

t-beri said:


> quick update.  I'll be 31 weeks on tues and haven't taken a belly pic yet so her ya go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mind you I have NO makeup on and I'm exhausted so excuse the circles!!!
> 
> ...t.



I don't look as good as you with makeup and not pregnant; you look great!


----------



## billwendy

t-beri said:


> quick update.  I'll be 31 weeks on tues and haven't taken a belly pic yet so her ya go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mind you I have NO makeup on and I'm exhausted so excuse the circles!!!
> 
> ...t.




Ah, T you look GREAT!!! Keep cool and rest up!!!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Guys
Has anyone seen any disney iron on patches lately? Goofy, pluto, Marie??

THanks, wendy


----------



## emcreative

T, you look amazing!!!


----------



## MouseTriper

2cutekidz said:


> These were sets for a Big Give (for sisters) and I used 6 fabrics with 4 strips each.


Awww that is so cute!!



mommyof3princess said:


> Thank you to everyone for the nice comments about all my outfits I forgot to put the actual disney one on her so here it is. It was nice to hear how everone liked the jellyfish skirt. It is starting to grow on me maybe I won't take it apart to see where i went wrong. I love all the new twirl skirts and darla I love the costumes. I wish I had the sewing machine that was pictured. Look like it would be fun to have. Well I hpe you all have a nice day I am off to finish cutting out my 45 headbands. And sew them if I make it through all of them I will share. To all.


So cute!



twob4him said:


> Here are the completed outfits for 6 yr old *Joseph's Big Give!* He is really looking forward to meeting Snow White so I made a bowling shirt with a cool fabric picture on the back. I ordered it from . Then I made a stripwork twirl dress for his 2.5 yr old little sister, Abbigail. What a blast and I really enjoyed trying out the new machine. I made Joseph's entire outfit on it (I already had the dress done). Now its onto trying out a machine applique!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a close up of the first button-hole which the machine measured and did automatically!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they like them and I hope they fit ok...I followed the measurements and the bowling shirt I enlarged via photocopier directions from Carla!!! Its such fun doing these projects!!!!


I think these turned out great!



billwendy said:


> Update on Daniel - I know many of you continue to pray for my Daniel - he is doing pretty well right now as far as his health goes. His 2 big issues are weight loss ( he is getting sooooooo thin so he has no reserve if he were to get sick) and then just the damage from the tumor removal is resolving so slowly (posterior fossa syndrome) - I know too much compared to the others in our family, and sometimes that makes it so hard. He is still just very silly all the time and laughs and giggles at anything - makes him have a hard time with any school work they are trying to do with him.....but better than than being depressed and crying all the time, right??? Keep praying - he still has a long road of recovery!!!
> 
> Thanks friends!


Aww thank you so much for the update on Daniel.  We continue to pray for him!!! 



sohappy said:


> WOW!  You guys have been busy!  I am back from a few days in the woods for a team building retreat.  It was soooo great, but I am not really an outdoors person.  The first morning, our team had to make a commitment that our goal was everyone complete the task even before we saw it.  This was the task:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had to climb that tree (ladder 1/2 way up, then staples to the top), put our toes off the edge of the platform and jump- 3 of our teammates were holding our rope.  Scary!!!  It was soooo much fun though to do as a team.  We really all got a lot closer after that.  We also had to be the "lead rope holder" (can't remember the correct term) as well.  That was almost as scary as jumping.  I didn't want my teammates to get hurt!
> 
> As soon as they load, I will post pics of Disney on Ice (front row!!) and Cooper's doggie party.


 YOWSERS!!!  I couldn't do it....uggg!!  Major kudos for you for completing your task!!!


----------



## MouseTriper

sohappy said:


> A few weeks ago, I had the kids portraits made- I am just in LOVE with these.  I had to take pics of the framed pictures.  To reduce the glare, I had to take them slightly from the side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All 3 hanging on my wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the GIGANTIC (24x30) pic that we got.  I didn't realize how huge it would be.  I love it though.


 OMG I LOVE these portraits!!!  The photographer did a fabulous job but she/he definitely had two adorable boys to work with.  I wouldn't have expected anything less....they are so handsome!!!



sohappy said:


> Disney on Ice pictures.  It was really hard to get good pics.  The fog was thick!!  And I got so caught up in it, I forgot to snap some pics.  Here a few of the characters that were sooooo close
> 
> The boys before it all started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> up next- doggie party pics


  I LOVE LOVE LOVE these shirts!!!!  So glad you guys had a blast at Disney on Ice.



sohappy said:


> Doggie party
> 
> I don't have many pics without other kids in them.  Here are a few
> 
> The kids all started out adopting a doggie.  I had adoption certificates for each kid.  The doggies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, they made a tag for themselves and their doggies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the vet center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some doggie treats (combos, slim jims, cocopuffs, cereal straws that looked like raw hide)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was also an obstacle course, but all of those pics have other kids in them.  We had hot dogs and burgers.  The kids all ate out of dog bowls.  Cooper really got into the spirit of the doggie party-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of other kids "ate with their faces" as Cooper puts it.  They had soooo much fun!  Lastly, my little guy with his cake and cupcakes.  Lots of our friends won't eat either chocolate or vanilla.  you can't please everyone, but i try- chocolate cupcakes and vanilla cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.


 What an AMAZING birthday bash!!!!  I bet your little guy remembers this one forever!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Thought you ladies would enjoy this one.  We went to look at a house today.  There is a master suite with bedroom, walk-in closet, bath, and then this random other little room off of it.  I guess some people use it as an office/others as a nursery.  Randy response to it:  Well that would make a nice scrapbooking/sewing room for you   FINALLY, I got through to him


YEAH!!!!  That is so awesome.....!!!  Did you put an offer in yet...hahaha.



jessica52877 said:


> You have to rip open the jeans up the seams. Depending on the brand depends on whether I open the inside or the outside seam.
> 
> Here is a pair that I did "by hand"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one using the machine


Oh my gosh, look how little Dallas looks there in that first picture.  He is so cute!



jeniamt said:


> I dress my 9 year old in lots of customs and her favorites are the twirl skirts.  I'm starting on one for her tonight.  Here is her in one I recently made for a Big Give (also for a 9 yo).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one thing she won't do, no matter how much I try to pay her... is wear anything that looks like a costume (no Cinderella dresses for her)


Awww she looks adorable in that outfit.  I am so glad to hear that she still likes some customs!!


----------



## emcreative

I totally want sohappy to adopt me.  LOL I'm probably older than her, but does it matter?  That party looks AWESOME!


----------



## mommyof3princess

Thank you to all for your great comments.  makes me feel like I am good at sewing. My dh opnion just isn't good enough. 


t-beri said:


> quick update.  I'll be 31 weeks on tues and haven't taken a belly pic yet so her ya go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mind you I have NO makeup on and I'm exhausted so excuse the circles!!!
> 
> ...t.



T You look so great.


----------



## livndisney

billwendy said:


> Hi Guys
> Has anyone seen any disney iron on patches lately? Goofy, pluto, Marie??
> 
> THanks, wendy



I bought Goofy last year at Joanns. And I just bought the Fairies patch at WOD.


----------



## livndisney

emcreative said:


> I totally want sohappy to adopt me.  LOL I'm probably older than her, but does it matter?  That party looks AWESOME!





Ok-it won't let me copy the part I want to

I saw "adoption celebration"-We have quite a few adoptive families on this board!

Congrats on the celebration!!!!!


----------



## emcreative

Thanks!

We're adopting two boys.  One will be "anytime now", he just turned 1 on Friday.  We are also adopting his "older" brother (by only 11 months!), he will be 2 at the end of May, and his adoption is scheduled for August.  We also have 3 girls, aged 12, 8 (on Saturday) and 9.

I wish I could show you a pic of them all!  One of the things I'm looking forward to about having the adoption over with is being able to show off pics of my new sons!


----------



## sahm1000

sohappy said:


> A few weeks ago, I had the kids portraits made- I am just in LOVE with these.  I had to take pics of the framed pictures.  To reduce the glare, I had to take them slightly from the side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All 3 hanging on my wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the GIGANTIC (24x30) pic that we got.  I didn't realize how huge it would be.  I love it though.





sohappy said:


> Disney on Ice pictures.  It was really hard to get good pics.  The fog was thick!!  And I got so caught up in it, I forgot to snap some pics.  Here a few of the characters that were sooooo close
> 
> The boys before it all started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> up next- doggie party pics





sohappy said:


> Doggie party
> 
> I don't have many pics without other kids in them.  Here are a few
> 
> The kids all started out adopting a doggie.  I had adoption certificates for each kid.  The doggies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, they made a tag for themselves and their doggies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the vet center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some doggie treats (combos, slim jims, cocopuffs, cereal straws that looked like raw hide)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was also an obstacle course, but all of those pics have other kids in them.  We had hot dogs and burgers.  The kids all ate out of dog bowls.  Cooper really got into the spirit of the doggie party-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of other kids "ate with their faces" as Cooper puts it.  They had soooo much fun!  Lastly, my little guy with his cake and cupcakes.  Lots of our friends won't eat either chocolate or vanilla.  you can't please everyone, but i try- chocolate cupcakes and vanilla cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.



Love the pictures of your boys!  Jackson and Cooper are such cuties and I love the barefeet!  Those are my favorites in pictures!  This reminds me that I need to get an appointment for Lilly to get her pictures done.  

The b-day party is fantastic!  What a great theme, that is so orginal.  I am not the least bit creative with themes and I hate having b-day parties.  It's absolute torture for me!  That really is a fantastic idea!  And you were so brave to have it in your house!  That really is a lot of work!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Thought you ladies would enjoy this one.  We went to look at a house today.  There is a master suite with bedroom, walk-in closet, bath, and then this random other little room off of it.  I guess some people use it as an office/others as a nursery.  Randy response to it:  Well that would make a nice scrapbooking/sewing room for you   FINALLY, I got through to him



Can you have your DH talk to mine please!




emcreative said:


> SO I have a question for you crafty ladies...(of which I am NOT one, but I love what y'all create!)
> 
> Is there some unwritten rule that says you don't dress your kids in awesome handmade Disneywear once they wear more than a 6?
> 
> Okay okay I know I'm kinda kidding here, and I do understand that a lot of patterns are made for the little ones, but it seems like there isn't much ebay etsy anywhere for the bigger girls so I wondered if it was just a lack of patterns available or something?




My oldest is 5 turning 6 in July and she will still wear anything I make and really seems to prefer it if it is twirly.  I am very afraid though that once she starts school in the fall (we "red" shirted her a year since her b-day was just a few weeks before the cut-off) she will think it's not "cool" to have clothes that Mom made.  She seems to be very sensitive to the "cool" thing so we will see how it goes!  But I will force her to wear customs when we go to WDW if necessary!


----------



## jeniamt

t-beri said:


> quick update.  I'll be 31 weeks on tues and haven't taken a belly pic yet so her ya go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mind you I have NO makeup on and I'm exhausted so excuse the circles!!!
> 
> ...t.




You look beautiful!!


----------



## livndisney

I was looking through some older pics and came across some that I got a kick out of......

Morgan's first thoughts on SW  (She had been in this country about 2 weeks LOL)


----------



## MouseTriper

emcreative said:


> Thanks!
> 
> We're adopting two boys.  One will be "anytime now", he just turned 1 on Friday.  We are also adopting his "older" brother (by only 11 months!), he will be 2 at the end of May, and his adoption is scheduled for August.  We also have 3 girls, aged 12, 8 (on Saturday) and 9.
> 
> I wish I could show you a pic of them all!  One of the things I'm looking forward to about having the adoption over with is being able to show off pics of my new sons!





*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  How exciting for you and your family.  I am so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## sahm1000

t-beri said:


> quick update.  I'll be 31 weeks on tues and haven't taken a belly pic yet so her ya go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mind you I have NO makeup on and I'm exhausted so excuse the circles!!!
> 
> ...t.



You look beautiful!  Seeing you makes me miss being pregnant!  I am trying to talk Darren into just one more but right now he's being stubborn.  We'll see who will win in the long run (although I want to get pregnant somewhere between Sept. - Oct. so I don't have that long to see).  



CATHY, why won't you go to WDW again without your kiddos?  Darren and I went before we had kids and it was fantastic.  Did you feel guilty about being there without them?  I could totally see that happening.  I really want to go back by ourselves again but I think I would feel bad about leaving them.  I guess that trip will have to wait until they are grown.  But I am excited about going away for a week with friends to my parents FL house this summer!  We've never left the girls before (together anyway - and I've only left the older two once for 4 nights) so we'll see how it goes.  I need a break!


----------



## 2cutekidz

emcreative said:


> I do art (I would post my link but I'm not sure if you could do that?  It's nothing for sale)  so I did make them wear matching iron=ons our last trip, but that's as crafty as I get with clothes.
> 
> My girls really like a lot of the stuff we see, but then I find it's usually only toddler sizes!
> 
> I unfortunately cannot sew on a button, but I've loved going through this thread today seeing what you all have created.  Decided I'd better say hi so I didn't feel so much like a stalker, lol!



I couldn't sew 2 years ago when I started reading this thread, so never say never!!



emcreative said:


> I forgot to add...is that Westland, MI?  If so, I lived there until 3rd grade!  My parents graduated from John Glenn and we used to live near Wayne Memorial!



Yep, Westland, MI.  I've live in the same city all my life.  I went to John Glenn too.  



mommyof3princess said:


> Your daughter is so beautiful. I have always loved your work. Do you have a problem with people caseing your work? I rather ask then assume. Thank you.



Thanks!!  I don't mind CASEing if it's for personal use, but not for selling.   Thanks for asking first!!

T - you are a beautiful pregnant woman!!


----------



## MouseTriper

livndisney said:


> I was looking through some older pics and came across some that I got a kick out of......
> 
> Morgan's first thoughts on SW  (She had been in this country about 2 weeks LOL)


Awww what a great picture....Morgan looks so cute and so little there.  Wow, time sure does fly by!!!


----------



## livndisney

Hey Beth clean out your Pm's LOL


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

My Grandmom dies last night. She had breast cancer with mets to the brain. She was started getting morphine every hour for the pain she was in. It has been really hard explainning it to my girls, Juliet gets it kind of, but Joci keeps saying "we can go see her when she gets better", Evie will never remember her though. I tried to read the only book I had that dealt about a child losing someone but had a hard time reading it without crying. She is the first death we have had in the family that was someone they knew & saw. I am not sure how else to explain it to them so they understand. Any one have any good kids books about someone who was sick and died not just really old & died?


----------



## MouseTriper

livndisney said:


> Hey Beth clean out your Pm's LOL


  OOps.....sorry, all cleaned out!!!


----------



## MouseTriper

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> My Grandmom dies last night. She had breast cancer with mets to the brain. She was started getting morphine every hour for the pain she was in. It has been really hard explainning it to my girls, Juliet gets it kind of, but Joci keeps saying "we can go see her when she gets better", Evie will never remember her though. I tried to read the only book I had that dealt about a child losing someone but had a hard time reading it without crying. She is the first death we have had in the family that was someone they knew & saw. I am not sure how else to explain it to them so they understand. Any one have any good kids books about someone who was sick and died not just really old & died?



Awww I am so sorry about your grandma. I am sorry I can't help you on the books but I just wanted to say your family will be in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

emcreative said:


> I do art (I would post my link but I'm not sure if you could do that?  It's nothing for sale)  so I did make them wear matching iron=ons our last trip, but that's as crafty as I get with clothes.
> 
> My girls really like a lot of the stuff we see, but then I find it's usually only toddler sizes!
> 
> I unfortunately cannot sew on a button, but I've loved going through this thread today seeing what you all have created.  Decided I'd better say hi so I didn't feel so much like a stalker, lol!


it's true, some patterns don't go past the size 6, however, what you want ot look for is someone who has an outfit for sale- but then lists that she will make it up in the size you request So it might say "custom sleeping beauty size 2,3,4" etc. You could also PM the seller if you see an outfit, but want to know if they can make one in your requested size- Etsy has some really cute outfits that are often available in a "will make this in your size" type auction. You could also check out HyenaCart as well as the famous auction site.



jessica52877 said:


> Who has made playfood? Pictures please! I am in the mood to buy some/make some and trying to figure out which patterns I want to buy vs just figure it out!
> 
> I think I love the one with cotton candy (and I can't stand that crap!).


I don't have a pattern but there was a 9yr old in my class last night that made a cheeseburger and it was her first sewing project- it was cute, had cheese, pickles, lettuce, burger, bun, etc


THANK YOU to all who offered suggestions on removing the polish, Im going to try and get some more nail polish remover tomorrow and see if that helps.

Our A/C isnt working properly today and its been in the 90s the last 2 days, and I tried rerunning my washing machine and it still didn't drain so I have 2 things to make phone calls about tomorrow. AND my parents want to come visit with some friends visiting from CO- I hope it's at least comfortable in the house tomorrow. Its certainly not right now. My feet look like they belong to an elephant.

T you look awesome!!!

Im not sure- I think it was SoHappy who commented on my applique question- yes- it is a very heavy piece and I think thats exactly the issue, today I was working on other areas that aren't so dense/heavy and did not have those issues, but when I had to shift to working on another area, I had to be VERY careful not to wiggle the needle or it would "hop" 

i also used my button instead of my presser foot today to try and keep my feet up- it worked about half the time, but I still like to control the speed with the foot. But at least I know I can do it.

Night folks! Thanks for all your helpful suggestions today.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

billwendy said:


> Kids Sewing Machine,,,,
> 
> Hi Everyone - does anyone know where I could get a kids sewing machine pretty cheap? I am working with a little girl who has many disabilities and would like to try sewing with her as part of her therapy session - Im a bit afraid to use the department machine (yes, believe it or not we have a machine in our department) with her and am wondering if the kids machine would be safer?? I want to try to gain her interest because that is when she pays the best attention and learns.....she is a sweetie, but has sooo many issues....tips or help from those who have a kiddie machine???
> 
> Thanks so much!!!
> 
> Update on Daniel - I know many of you continue to pray for my Daniel - he is doing pretty well right now as far as his health goes. His 2 big issues are weight loss ( he is getting sooooooo thin so he has no reserve if he were to get sick) and then just the damage from the tumor removal is resolving so slowly (posterior fossa syndrome) - I know too much compared to the others in our family, and sometimes that makes it so hard. He is still just very silly all the time and laughs and giggles at anything - makes him have a hard time with any school work they are trying to do with him.....but better than than being depressed and crying all the time, right??? Keep praying - he still has a long road of recovery!!!
> 
> Thanks friends!


Prayers for Daniel.  He sounds like a really fun kid.  
I was going to say don't buy the kids sewing machine they sell at JoAnn's.  It is a "White"  machine.  I purchased one for DD and it is awful.



Twins+2more said:


> I found this for you, however they are sold out.  Maybe you could e mail them and see if they will give u a rain check or notify you if one becomes available.  looks simple enough, and the price is definitely right.
> 
> http://www.collectionsetc.com/Sewin...Ntt=sewing+machine&productname=Sewing_Machine


Then I looked at this machine when she posted the link and it looks like the same machine.  This looked like the same machine I bought at JoAnn's.  It is awful.


sohappy said:


> Doggie party
> 
> I don't have many pics without other kids in them.  Here are a few
> 
> The kids all started out adopting a doggie.  I had adoption certificates for each kid.  The doggies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, they made a tag for themselves and their doggies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the vet center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some doggie treats (combos, slim jims, cocopuffs, cereal straws that looked like raw hide)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was also an obstacle course, but all of those pics have other kids in them.  We had hot dogs and burgers.  The kids all ate out of dog bowls.  Cooper really got into the spirit of the doggie party-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of other kids "ate with their faces" as Cooper puts it.  They had soooo much fun!  Lastly, my little guy with his cake and cupcakes.  Lots of our friends won't eat either chocolate or vanilla.  you can't please everyone, but i try- chocolate cupcakes and vanilla cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.


WOWOWOWOWOW!!!! I love the party theme and decorations.  The dog bowl cake is adorable!!!  Great job!!


t-beri said:


> quick update.  I'll be 31 weeks on tues and haven't taken a belly pic yet so her ya go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mind you I have NO makeup on and I'm exhausted so excuse the circles!!!
> 
> ...t.


AWWW you look great!!! How are you feeling??



emcreative said:


> Thanks!
> 
> We're adopting two boys.  One will be "anytime now", he just turned 1 on Friday.  We are also adopting his "older" brother (by only 11 months!), he will be 2 at the end of May, and his adoption is scheduled for August.  We also have 3 girls, aged 12, 8 (on Saturday) and 9.
> 
> I wish I could show you a pic of them all!  One of the things I'm looking forward to about having the adoption over with is being able to show off pics of my new sons!


Congratulations on the upcoming adoption!  What a great reason to go to Walt Disney World!


livndisney said:


> I was looking through some older pics and came across some that I got a kick out of......
> 
> Morgan's first thoughts on SW  (She had been in this country about 2 weeks LOL)



She is adorable!  How old was she??  What a cutie pie


----------



## MouseTriper

Have any of you ever seen Buzz Lightyear applique designs for an embroidery machine?????


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> My Grandmom dies last night. She had breast cancer with mets to the brain. She was started getting morphine every hour for the pain she was in. It has been really hard explaining it to my girls, Juliet gets it kind of, but Joci keeps saying "we can go see her when she gets better", Evie will never remember her though. I tried to read the only book I had that dealt about a child losing someone but had a hard time reading it without crying. She is the first death we have had in the family that was someone they knew & saw. I am not sure how else to explain it to them so they understand. Any one have any good kids books about someone who was sick and died not just really old & died?



I am sorry about your Grandmom.


----------



## livndisney

Ok- Somehow I keep missing the pic of T-beri!!

You look wonderful!!!!!  to you and Little!


----------



## livndisney

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> She is adorable!  How old was she??  What a cutie pie



She was 4. WHERE did the time go?


----------



## t-beri

livndisney said:


> I was looking through some older pics and came across some that I got a kick out of......
> 
> Morgan's first thoughts on SW  (She had been in this country about 2 weeks LOL)


Awwe, poor baby Morgan!  



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> My Grandmom dies last night. She had breast cancer with mets to the brain. She was started getting morphine every hour for the pain she was in. It has been really hard explainning it to my girls, Juliet gets it kind of, but Joci keeps saying "we can go see her when she gets better", Evie will never remember her though. I tried to read the only book I had that dealt about a child losing someone but had a hard time reading it without crying. She is the first death we have had in the family that was someone they knew & saw. I am not sure how else to explain it to them so they understand. Any one have any good kids books about someone who was sick and died not just really old & died?







Thanks for the many compliments guys.  I am feeling rather large and gross lately.  I've always felt really pretty during my pregnancies and this one -not so much.  
I really would like one more but this pregnancy is kicking my butt.  It's kinda funny, I felt REALLY great all of the time w/ Little except I kept landing in the hospital for ridiculous things.  I got into a car accident and the ER kept me from 9 am to 5 pm w/ no water or food which caused me to dehydrate and start contracting-DUH- so I had to stay over night for "preterm labor" which it WASN'T.  Then I had some kidney problems due to her position and that put me in the hospital a couple of times and about 4 weeks left to go and I pulled an intercostal rib muscle typing at work b/c my belly kept the keyboard so far away  I can laugh about it now but I couldn't even breath w/out excruciating pain and it took them 2 days to figure out why.   Come to THIS pregnancy and I haven't had to go to the hospital ONCE but I feel pretty crummy a lot of the time.  I am ALWAYS tired.  The other day I got up at 8:45 (15 minutes before I had to take Mac to school, he's such a good kid he can always tell when I need a little extra sleep and will wait as long as he can to wake me) and by 10:30 I could barely keep my eyes open.  It's miserable to never feel like you've had enough sleep.  I keep telling B my body is just prepping me for the months of little sleep ahead LOL.

OK, vent over.  Thanks again for all of the kind words!
...t.


----------



## NaeNae

MouseTriper said:


> Have any of you ever seen Buzz Lightyear applique designs for an embroidery machine?????



I've purchased one from this seller: http://stores.shop.ebay.com/Tigerlilyhill-Embroidery-Designs__W0QQ_armrsZ1
She's not showing it in her store right now but you can email her and ask if she still has it.


----------



## NaeNae

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> My Grandmom dies last night. She had breast cancer with mets to the brain. She was started getting morphine every hour for the pain she was in. It has been really hard explainning it to my girls, Juliet gets it kind of, but Joci keeps saying "we can go see her when she gets better", Evie will never remember her though. I tried to read the only book I had that dealt about a child losing someone but had a hard time reading it without crying. She is the first death we have had in the family that was someone they knew & saw. I am not sure how else to explain it to them so they understand. Any one have any good kids books about someone who was sick and died not just really old & died?



This is the book that my kids got when someone in our family died.(It was 1984 so I don't remeber who it was.)  Grandpa & Me we learn about death by Marlee & Ben Alex, Bethany House Publishers.

On the back it says:  Maria & her grandpa have a very special relationship, and she learns many valuable truths about life and death as they explore the farm and get to know the animals.  Then Maria's grandpa becomes very sick and has to be hospitalized.  "Are you going to die, Grandpa?"  she whispers.  "I'm not afraid of death, Maria," her grandpa answers.
Grandpa & me will be an important tool in talking naturally to your children about the subject of death.  For 5-9 year olds.

My kids were 2 & 5 when I bought it.  I happened to have written in it or I wouldn't have remembered.  It is written from a Christian viewpoint.

I'll keep all of you in my prayers.


----------



## mrsmiller

the big give outfits all I can say isit is so hard to do a snow white theme outfit for boys !!  it looks perfect,  

Love the Puppy Birthday love the idea !!!! my older boy was really into dinosaurs ,when he was 4 yrs and we did the Dino theme party including "digging for dinos" ,  hunting dinos, and dino pinatas ...we spent the most for that party , but was the best!!!! the kids had so much fun, OH how I miss those days!!!
Love the kids pictures!!!

T you look beautiful, I looked so bad when I was pregnant I never took a picture!!


thank you so much for the compliments on the mickey disco dot top, I did not use a pattern as  it was one of those accidental things , I had less than 1/2 of the fabric and decided to work with it , the bottom shape was part of what was left from another cut and I decided to just use bias  tape to keep it at a good length ,the straps I made them too long so I had to add the hoops at the back , really simple

I am working on a Cinderella sundress ( this picture the dress is only hand basted) I hand basted to have an idea how it will look , as usual I am wondering if you think Cinderella when you look at it (dress is not finished)






back





TIME TO VENT AND I NEED ADVISE!!!

OK, so today I have our friends (with their two daughters) come over, we did a little sewing ( I was teaching them) and one of the girls was telling me how she got in trouble for stealing, I gave her a little talk about why it is bad to steal, how God do not like it, and how you hurt a lot of different people with your actions (parents, friends , etc) and asked her what her brain told her when she did it ...her response was ...I knew it was bad we kept talking and BTW the last time (last week) she came to my apartment  I promised her if she did good  in school I was going to buy her a PSP or Nintendo dsi,


My youngest son collects trading cards, some of the cards are really expensive and he has quite a collection, the little girl asked me for some and I told her that they belonged to my son , they were really expensive but she could asked my son to give her one maybe of lesser value that he did not mind sharing ( he gave her 2 cards), well after the family left my son came to the room crying that half of his collection cards were missing!!!! more than 30 cards ( he's been collecting them since he was 5 and had them in a tin can even thought we bought him a binder with the pages to keep them and told him over and over to take care of them as they were expensive and as some of them were so rare , hard to get)

at this point I am so MAD!! I wanted to call the parents and let them know what happened , but my husband told me to let it go, that it was my little one's fault for being careless , I pointed out that one of the card I spent a good amount of money(it was for his birthday) and the told me let him learn a lesson

the family is to come back next Sunday and I really want to talk to the parents, to me is the principle of the matter, she knew we spoke about stealing and that being WRONG, if I only had a tape of the speech i gave her about it...I spoke for about 15 min to her and i thoughtshe "got it" , I feel so stupid and upset at the same time, 

I told my husband that I will let her know that she will not be getting anything from us, but my husband says we have to because we promised her, I really do not want to get her anything , my husband keeps saying let it go...What will you do????????????????

sorry for the vent but I am so HURT!!!!

linnette


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

My Aunt called me tonight my grandfather passed away this afternoon. He had been sick for a long time. I was hoping to see him during our Florida visit.


----------



## t-beri

Linette, If it were me (and it's NOT) I would talk to the girl and if she didn't confess and give back the cards I WOULD talk to her parents.  True your son didn't keep his cards as safe as they could have been but they were in the protection of his own home. He should not have to learn a lesson while a little thief gets away w/ her wrong actions.  I had my car broken into a few years back and my door had been unlocked so the cops acted like it was MY fault.  NO, it is wrong to take another persons property regardless of how it is secured. I think just the prospect of losing the cards probably taught your son a valuable lesson and he will guard them a little more closely (I always lock my car doors NOW)  I think the parents should know that their daughter has a problem and should take a little responsibility. I know if it were my son I would want to correct the action.  

Of course I never want to tell anyone to NOT listen to their husband, you don't need it to cause a conflict between the two of you but maybe you can get him to see that the girl is at fault not your son...why would he think his cards were in danger in the security of his own home  and that she should be held responsible in order for HER to learn a lesson.  

...t.


----------



## t-beri

Tykatmadismomma said:


> My Aunt called me tonight my grandfather passed away this afternoon. He had been sick for a long time. I was hoping to see him during our Florida visit.


I'm so sorry!


----------



## emcreative

livndisney said:


> I was looking through some older pics and came across some that I got a kick out of......
> 
> Morgan's first thoughts on SW  (She had been in this country about 2 weeks LOL)




Aww!  This one even made The Husband smile.

I can totally see our toddler making the SAME face this year!


----------



## Piper

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> My Grandmom dies last night. She had breast cancer with mets to the brain. She was started getting morphine every hour for the pain she was in. It has been really hard explainning it to my girls, Juliet gets it kind of, but Joci keeps saying "we can go see her when she gets better", Evie will never remember her though. I tried to read the only book I had that dealt about a child losing someone but had a hard time reading it without crying. She is the first death we have had in the family that was someone they knew & saw. I am not sure how else to explain it to them so they understand. Any one have any good kids books about someone who was sick and died not just really old & died?


 
Read _The Tenth Best Thing About Barney _(I think that's the title.)  It is not about a person, but about a dog.  I think it helps get the message across abut death without being too morbid.  It's been several years since I read it, but several teachers read it to their second grade classes when one of our second grade students died a few weeks ago.


----------



## Piper

Linette, Please do not let her go Scott-free.  If she gets away with this, she will steal again....and again....and again.

I had a student this year that took anything not glued to the table.  It got so bad that I had her turn her pockets inside out and open her backpack before she left the class (in private and away from the other kids.)  Her mother just blew it off--saying that she was young and didn't really understand.

Then one day I noticed her giving money to the other students (no reason for a 4 year old to be handing out $20 bills!!), I found $230 in her pocket.....took it and her to the office and called her mother.  Well, she had gotten the grocery money out of her mother's purse.  Mom was furious and it suddenly wasn't okay for her to steal anymore.  I haven't had anything else missing from the classroom since that day!!!

Sometimes, it takes a wake-up call.  And I would explain to her that she cannot have a game because you don't have the money to buy it since you had to replace the "missing" cards.  Actions need consequences!!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

I have been MIA this weekend and skimmed many of the pages---lots of cute stuff!  We had a yard sale and made $400 to put towards the Disney fund!



mrsmiller said:


> the big give outfits all I can say isit is so hard to do a snow white theme outfit for boys !!  it looks perfect,
> 
> Love the Puppy Birthday love the idea !!!! my older boy was really into dinosaurs ,when he was 4 yrs and we did the Dino theme party including "digging for dinos" ,  hunting dinos, and dino pinatas ...we spent the most for that party , but was the best!!!! the kids had so much fun, OH how I miss those days!!!
> Love the kids pictures!!!
> 
> T you look beautiful, I looked so bad when I was pregnant I never took a picture!!
> 
> 
> thank you so much for the compliments on the mickey disco dot top, I did not use a pattern as  it was one of those accidental things , I had less than 1/2 of the fabric and decided to work with it , the bottom shape was part of what was left from another cut and I decided to just use bias  tape to keep it at a good length ,the straps I made them too long so I had to add the hoops at the back , really simple
> 
> I am working on a Cinderella sundress ( this picture the dress is only hand basted) I hand basted to have an idea how it will look , as usual I am wondering if you think Cinderella when you look at it (dress is not finished)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIME TO VENT AND I NEED ADVISE!!!
> 
> OK, so today I have our friends (with their two daughters) come over, we did a little sewing ( I was teaching them) and one of the girls was telling me how she got in trouble for stealing, I gave her a little talk about why it is bad to steal, how God do not like it, and how you hurt a lot of different people with your actions (parents, friends , etc) and asked her what her brain told her when she did it ...her response was ...I knew it was bad we kept talking and BTW the last time (last week) she came to my apartment  I promised her if she did good  in school I was going to buy her a PSP or Nintendo dsi,
> 
> 
> My youngest son collects trading cards, some of the cards are really expensive and he has quite a collection, the little girl asked me for some and I told her that they belonged to my son , they were really expensive but she could asked my son to give her one maybe of lesser value that he did not mind sharing ( he gave her 2 cards), well after the family left my son came to the room crying that half of his collection cards were missing!!!! more than 30 cards ( he's been collecting them since he was 5 and had them in a tin can even thought we bought him a binder with the pages to keep them and told him over and over to take care of them as they were expensive and as some of them were so rare , hard to get)
> 
> at this point I am so MAD!! I wanted to call the parents and let them know what happened , but my husband told me to let it go, that it was my little one's fault for being careless , I pointed out that one of the card I spent a good amount of money(it was for his birthday) and the told me let him learn a lesson
> 
> the family is to come back next Sunday and I really want to talk to the parents, to me is the principle of the matter, she knew we spoke about stealing and that being WRONG, if I only had a tape of the speech i gave her about it...I spoke for about 15 min to her and i thoughtshe "got it" , I feel so stupid and upset at the same time,
> 
> I told my husband that I will let her know that she will not be getting anything from us, but my husband says we have to because we promised her, I really do not want to get her anything , my husband keeps saying let it go...What will you do????????????????
> 
> sorry for the vent but I am so HURT!!!!
> 
> linnette



I love the cindy dress and I thought cindy when I saw it!  LOVE the back   I too would speak with the other parents.  It is not right and her behavior will continue to get worse unles the parents are aware and take action now.  Good luck 



Tykatmadismomma said:


> My Aunt called me tonight my grandfather passed away this afternoon. He had been sick for a long time. I was hoping to see him during our Florida visit.



I am so sorry, I will keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## minnie2

mommyof3princess said:


> Thank you to everyone for the nice comments about all my outfits I forgot to put the actual disney one on her so here it is. It was nice to hear how everone liked the jellyfish skirt. It is starting to grow on me maybe I won't take it apart to see where i went wrong. I love all the new twirl skirts and darla I love the costumes. I wish I had the sewing machine that was pictured. Look like it would be fun to have. Well I hpe you all have a nice day I am off to finish cutting out my 45 headbands. And sew them if I make it through all of them I will share. To all.


Realy cute!  I love that purple material.



twob4him said:


> Here are the completed outfits for 6 yr old *Joseph's Big Give!* He is really looking forward to meeting Snow White so I made a bowling shirt with a cool fabric picture on the back. I ordered it from . Then I made a stripwork twirl dress for his 2.5 yr old little sister, Abbigail. What a blast and I really enjoyed trying out the new machine. I made Joseph's entire outfit on it (I already had the dress done). Now its onto trying out a machine applique!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they like them and I hope they fit ok...I followed the measurements and the bowling shirt I enlarged via photocopier directions from Carla!!! Its such fun doing these projects!!!!


Great job!  Love the pleating.



playswithstars said:


> Hi everyone.  I have no experience with sewing but all of your outfits are wonderful.  I found this tote on youcanmakethis and I would like to try it so I have a bag big enough for student teaching.  And it's really cute as well.  Before I buy the pattern do you think you could tell me judging from the picture if it would be easy enough for a beginner?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Here's the picture:


Usually the stuff from YCMT are pretty easy so I bet you could!  If you have any questions feel free to ask!



billwendy said:


> Kids Sewing Machine,,,,
> 
> Hi Everyone - does anyone know where I could get a kids sewing machine pretty cheap? I am working with a little girl who has many disabilities and would like to try sewing with her as part of her therapy session - Im a bit afraid to use the department machine (yes, believe it or not we have a machine in our department) with her and am wondering if the kids machine would be safer?? I want to try to gain her interest because that is when she pays the best attention and learns.....she is a sweetie, but has sooo many issues....tips or help from those who have a kiddie machine???
> 
> Thanks so much!!!
> 
> Update on Daniel - I know many of you continue to pray for my Daniel - he is doing pretty well right now as far as his health goes. His 2 big issues are weight loss ( he is getting sooooooo thin so he has no reserve if he were to get sick) and then just the damage from the tumor removal is resolving so slowly (posterior fossa syndrome) - I know too much compared to the others in our family, and sometimes that makes it so hard. He is still just very silly all the time and laughs and giggles at anything - makes him have a hard time with any school work they are trying to do with him.....but better than than being depressed and crying all the time, right??? Keep praying - he still has a long road of recovery!!!
> 
> Thanks friends!


Thanks for the update on Daniel.  



sohappy said:


> A few weeks ago, I had the kids portraits made- I am just in LOVE with these.  I had to take pics of the framed pictures.  To reduce the glare, I had to take them slightly from the side.
> 
> 
> And the GIGANTIC (24x30) pic that we got.  I didn't realize how huge it would be.  I love it though.


What beautiful pictures!  You have such handsome boys!  

That doggie party looked like so much fun!! What a great idea!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Thought you ladies would enjoy this one.  We went to look at a house today.  There is a master suite with bedroom, walk-in closet, bath, and then this random other little room off of it.  I guess some people use it as an office/others as a nursery.  Randy response to it:  Well that would make a nice scrapbooking/sewing room for you   FINALLY, I got through to him


LOL  So are you going to buy the house?



emcreative said:


> SO I have a question for you crafty ladies...(of which I am NOT one, but I love what y'all create!)
> 
> Is there some unwritten rule that says you don't dress your kids in awesome handmade Disneywear once they wear more than a 6?
> 
> Okay okay I know I'm kinda kidding here, and I do understand that a lot of patterns are made for the little ones, but it seems like there isn't much ebay etsy anywhere for the bigger girls so I wondered if it was just a lack of patterns available or something?





emcreative said:


> I do art (I would post my link but I'm not sure if you could do that?  It's nothing for sale)  so I did make them wear matching iron=ons our last trip, but that's as crafty as I get with clothes.
> 
> My girls really like a lot of the stuff we see, but then I find it's usually only toddler sizes!
> 
> I unfortunately cannot sew on a button, but I've loved going through this thread today seeing what you all have created.  Decided I'd better say hi so I didn't feel so much like a stalker, lol!


My DD is 9 an dI still make stuff for her and her friends.  In fact I just made a peasant dress for her bff's bday!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> My Grandmom dies last night. She had breast cancer with mets to the brain. She was started getting morphine every hour for the pain she was in. It has been really hard explainning it to my girls, Juliet gets it kind of, but Joci keeps saying "we can go see her when she gets better", Evie will never remember her though. I tried to read the only book I had that dealt about a child losing someone but had a hard time reading it without crying. She is the first death we have had in the family that was someone they knew & saw. I am not sure how else to explain it to them so they understand. Any one have any good kids books about someone who was sick and died not just really old & died?


I'm so sorry for your loss. i know I worry about Megan when my Dad dies, she is the only realy Grampy she has. I hope your kids understand and can appreciate the memories they have and perhaps help them now by writing down stories they tell you about their Great- Grandma. As they get older they will be able to reflect back on just how much they knew her and the way that she was special to them. Then have them make a little "cover" for their stories out of construction paper and make a "book" out of it, they could draw a pic of them and G-Grandma on the front.


mrsmiller said:


> the big give outfits all I can say isit is so hard to do a snow white theme outfit for boys !!  it looks perfect,
> 
> Love the Puppy Birthday love the idea !!!! my older boy was really into dinosaurs ,when he was 4 yrs and we did the Dino theme party including "digging for dinos" ,  hunting dinos, and dino pinatas ...we spent the most for that party , but was the best!!!! the kids had so much fun, OH how I miss those days!!!
> Love the kids pictures!!!
> 
> T you look beautiful, I looked so bad when I was pregnant I never took a picture!!
> 
> 
> thank you so much for the compliments on the mickey disco dot top, I did not use a pattern as  it was one of those accidental things , I had less than 1/2 of the fabric and decided to work with it , the bottom shape was part of what was left from another cut and I decided to just use bias  tape to keep it at a good length ,the straps I made them too long so I had to add the hoops at the back , really simple
> 
> I am working on a Cinderella sundress ( this picture the dress is only hand basted) I hand basted to have an idea how it will look , as usual I am wondering if you think Cinderella when you look at it (dress is not finished)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIME TO VENT AND I NEED ADVISE!!!
> 
> OK, so today I have our friends (with their two daughters) come over, we did a little sewing ( I was teaching them) and one of the girls was telling me how she got in trouble for stealing, I gave her a little talk about why it is bad to steal, how God do not like it, and how you hurt a lot of different people with your actions (parents, friends , etc) and asked her what her brain told her when she did it ...her response was ...I knew it was bad we kept talking and BTW the last time (last week) she came to my apartment  I promised her if she did good  in school I was going to buy her a PSP or Nintendo dsi,
> 
> 
> My youngest son collects trading cards, some of the cards are really expensive and he has quite a collection, the little girl asked me for some and I told her that they belonged to my son , they were really expensive but she could asked my son to give her one maybe of lesser value that he did not mind sharing ( he gave her 2 cards), well after the family left my son came to the room crying that half of his collection cards were missing!!!! more than 30 cards ( he's been collecting them since he was 5 and had them in a tin can even thought we bought him a binder with the pages to keep them and told him over and over to take care of them as they were expensive and as some of them were so rare , hard to get)
> 
> at this point I am so MAD!! I wanted to call the parents and let them know what happened , but my husband told me to let it go, that it was my little one's fault for being careless , I pointed out that one of the card I spent a good amount of money(it was for his birthday) and the told me let him learn a lesson
> 
> the family is to come back next Sunday and I really want to talk to the parents, to me is the principle of the matter, she knew we spoke about stealing and that being WRONG, if I only had a tape of the speech i gave her about it...I spoke for about 15 min to her and i thoughtshe "got it" , I feel so stupid and upset at the same time,
> 
> I told my husband that I will let her know that she will not be getting anything from us, but my husband says we have to because we promised her, I really do not want to get her anything , my husband keeps saying let it go...What will you do????????????????
> 
> sorry for the vent but I am so HURT!!!!
> 
> linnette



Oh Linnette, I have to say, I think your DH is thinking he is being kind, but really he is doing a dis-service to that child by not addressing the issue. Your son's cards should certainly have been safe it his house! It's not like he took them to the park to play with them. If someone stole your TV- would you DH learn a lesson???? Also, I wouldnt wait until next weekend- I would call and ask to speak with the girl- she may trade, sell, lose or give them as gifts by next weekend. I know- my bestfriend growing up came from a VERY wealthy family and she stole a lot, her family had so much money, they never noticed the "extra" stuff, and since it wasn't hers, she was happy to give it away as "gifts" to friends and make herself look generous.
Everytime someone sweeps this under the rug to avoid conflict, embarassment, etc, you are hurting that little girl's future. I think since you already had a convo with her, you have a perfect platform to talk with her again. You DH may also be worried that if you address it, she denies it, and he's concerned the parents will think you are accusing their "innocent" girl. Just tossing my thoughts out there.
i do think the kindest thing you can do is talk to this girl- AND her Mom about it.  And i agree- no WAY should she not have the Nintendo gift revoked AND get off scott-free!!! 
Now it's up to you on if you decide to talk with her, get the cards back, and then give her the gift, or talk with her and explain because of her behavior she can not have the gift. (I would wait to see how many of the cards your son gets back)
Im really sorry, and to be honest, I think it's extremely ballsy of her to ask for the cards in the first place and it was exceptionally nice of him to give her 2! It teaches your son a lesson too- never trust anyone- not a good messege.



Tykatmadismomma said:


> My Aunt called me tonight my grandfather passed away this afternoon. He had been sick for a long time. I was hoping to see him during our Florida visit.



Prayers for you and your family


----------



## minnie2

jessica52877 said:


> You have to rip open the jeans up the seams. Depending on the brand depends on whether I open the inside or the outside seam.
> 
> Here is a pair that I did "by hand"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one using the machine


Look how little Dallas is!  Very cute outfits!



jeniamt said:


> Thanks for the tutorial.  Made perfect sense!  The outfits are awesome!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, glad to hear you are getting settled.  Did you ever finish your trip report?  I need more pics from your cruise!  Please, please, please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE my ruffler.  It was expensive, $100     But I can't imagine sewing girl clothes without it.  BTW, I really only use it for 2 to 1 ruffling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutest party ever.  I second the "mother of the year" award!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dress my 9 year old in lots of customs and her favorites are the twirl skirts.  I'm starting on one for her tonight.  Here is her in one I recently made for a Big Give (also for a 9 yo).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one thing she won't do, no matter how much I try to pay her... is wear anything that looks like a costume (no Cinderella dresses for her)


very pretty!  Don't you just love that our girls still like stuff we make????



t-beri said:


> quick update.  I'll be 31 weeks on tues and haven't taken a belly pic yet so her ya go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mind you I have NO makeup on and I'm exhausted so excuse the circles!!!
> 
> ...t.


T you look wonderful!!!!!



emcreative said:


> Thanks!
> 
> We're adopting two boys.  One will be "anytime now", he just turned 1 on Friday.  We are also adopting his "older" brother (by only 11 months!), he will be 2 at the end of May, and his adoption is scheduled for August.  We also have 3 girls, aged 12, 8 (on Saturday) and 9.
> 
> I wish I could show you a pic of them all!  One of the things I'm looking forward to about having the adoption over with is being able to show off pics of my new sons!


Congratulations!  What a wonderful thing!!!!!!



livndisney said:


> I was looking through some older pics and came across some that I got a kick out of......
> 
> Morgan's first thoughts on SW  (She had been in this country about 2 weeks LOL)


Look how stinking cute she is!  Love the look on her face!  



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> My Grandmom dies last night. She had breast cancer with mets to the brain. She was started getting morphine every hour for the pain she was in. It has been really hard explainning it to my girls, Juliet gets it kind of, but Joci keeps saying "we can go see her when she gets better", Evie will never remember her though. I tried to read the only book I had that dealt about a child losing someone but had a hard time reading it without crying. She is the first death we have had in the family that was someone they knew & saw. I am not sure how else to explain it to them so they understand. Any one have any good kids books about someone who was sick and died not just really old & died?


 I am so sorry for your loss...



MouseTriper said:


> Have any of you ever seen Buzz Lightyear applique designs for an embroidery machine?????


have you checked a stitch in time?  I have one but it came with my machine.



mrsmiller said:


> the big give outfits all I can say isit is so hard to do a snow white theme outfit for boys !!  it looks perfect,
> 
> Love the Puppy Birthday love the idea !!!! my older boy was really into dinosaurs ,when he was 4 yrs and we did the Dino theme party including "digging for dinos" ,  hunting dinos, and dino pinatas ...we spent the most for that party , but was the best!!!! the kids had so much fun, OH how I miss those days!!!
> Love the kids pictures!!!:
> 
> T you look beautiful, I looked so bad when I was pregnant I never took a picture!!
> 
> 
> thank you so much for the compliments on the mickey disco dot top, I did not use a pattern as  it was one of those accidental things , I had less than 1/2 of the fabric and decided to work with it , the bottom shape was part of what was left from another cut and I decided to just use bias  tape to keep it at a good length ,the straps I made them too long so I had to add the hoops at the back , really simple
> 
> I am working on a Cinderella sundress ( this picture the dress is only hand basted) I hand basted to have an idea how it will look , as usual I am wondering if you think Cinderella when you look at it (dress is not finished)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIME TO VENT AND I NEED ADVISE!!!
> 
> OK, so today I have our friends (with their two daughters) come over, we did a little sewing ( I was teaching them) and one of the girls was telling me how she got in trouble for stealing, I gave her a little talk about why it is bad to steal, how God do not like it, and how you hurt a lot of different people with your actions (parents, friends , etc) and asked her what her brain told her when she did it ...her response was ...I knew it was bad we kept talking and BTW the last time (last week) she came to my apartment  I promised her if she did good  in school I was going to buy her a PSP or Nintendo dsi,
> 
> 
> My youngest son collects trading cards, some of the cards are really expensive and he has quite a collection, the little girl asked me for some and I told her that they belonged to my son , they were really expensive but she could asked my son to give her one maybe of lesser value that he did not mind sharing ( he gave her 2 cards), well after the family left my son came to the room crying that half of his collection cards were missing!!!! more than 30 cards ( he's been collecting them since he was 5 and had them in a tin can even thought we bought him a binder with the pages to keep them and told him over and over to take care of them as they were expensive and as some of them were so rare , hard to get)
> 
> at this point I am so MAD!! I wanted to call the parents and let them know what happened , but my husband told me to let it go, that it was my little one's fault for being careless , I pointed out that one of the card I spent a good amount of money(it was for his birthday) and the told me let him learn a lesson
> 
> the family is to come back next Sunday and I really want to talk to the parents, to me is the principle of the matter, she knew we spoke about stealing and that being WRONG, if I only had a tape of the speech i gave her about it...I spoke for about 15 min to her and i thoughtshe "got it" , I feel so stupid and upset at the same time,
> 
> I told my husband that I will let her know that she will not be getting anything from us, but my husband says we have to because we promised her, I really do not want to get her anything , my husband keeps saying let it go...What will you do????????????????
> 
> sorry for the vent but I am so HURT!!!!
> 
> linnette


Gorgeous!  
 I am shocked at what that little girl did!  Stunned!  
I really hate saying to go against your DH BUT I keep thinking the old saying 'It takes a village to raise a child'  Maybe the parents have no clue.  If you don't say something they will never know and it will start at small stealing then progress to much more expensive stuff if she isn't stopped.  
Could you question them all with out accusing?  
 Personally I don't see how it is your sons fault at all.  They where in his room in his house where they should be safe ad where he should feel safe.  JMO.  Maybe I am missing something.
I agree with Piper don't buy her anything saying you just don't have it because you now have to replace the cards...

So sorry you have to deal with this!



Tykatmadismomma said:


> My Aunt called me tonight my grandfather passed away this afternoon. He had been sick for a long time. I was hoping to see him during our Florida visit.


  So sorry for your loss!


----------



## DisneyMOM09

Here is my first Big Give outfit. This is for Jacob's sister Abbigal. 











I was going to have DD2 try it on and model it, but I thought better of it. I'm pretty sure she would have thought it was hers and I might not have been able to get it off of her!!!  Does it look okay? I only make stuff for my kiddos and my neices so I am really nervous about this outfit! I can see about a million things I should have done differently. I hope little Abbigal likes it.


----------



## minnie2

Sorry about all the posts!  
Here is what I ahve been working on.

 I actually made Kyle these shorts awhile ago but Friday it was finally warm enough for him to wear them.  He has Darth vader ones like them.  




This is the dress for my girlfriends niece that I got roped into and I really didn't want to make.  Hopefully she will like it and once I see her in it I will be glad I made it.








This is Carla's peasant dress up sized to a 12!  *THANKS CARLA!!!!!!! *
 At 1st I thought it was going to be HUGE because I am used to making things for my niece and Nikki and Nikki is only an 8.
Her she is modeling it.  It is for her BFF's bday gift.








getting her twirl on!








It was windy and the dress is really big on her so it didn't twirl right.  She had her pj's on under neither....




 I didn't have enough green dot fabric .  I wished I did because I would have done green dot then the character fabric but Oh well I hope the kids like them.
I think not really wanting to do that one dress affected my creativity for both dresses.


----------



## minnie2

DisneyMOM09 said:


> Here is my first Big Give outfit. This is for Jacob's sister Abbigal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to have DD2 try it on and model it, but I thought better of it. I'm pretty sure she would have thought it was hers and I might not have been able to get it off of her!!!  Does it look okay? I only make stuff for my kiddos and my neices so I am really nervous about this outfit! I can see about a million things I should have done differently. I hope little Abbigal likes it.


It is adorable!!!!!


----------



## twob4him

I am home sick today...I'll be ok....but I just had to comment on a few things:
*
Miss T*- you look fabulous!!!! Sorry you're are so tired and not feeling well. I don't think people realize how hard pregnancy is on our bodies and organs. You asking your body to run two people. Please dont feel bad resting and make sure you do!!!!



sahm1000 said:


> CATHY, why won't you go to WDW again without your kiddos?  Darren and I went before we had kids and it was fantastic.  Did you feel guilty about being there without them?  I could totally see that happening.  I really want to go back by ourselves again but I think I would feel bad about leaving them.  I guess that trip will have to wait until they are grown.  But I am excited about going away for a week with friends to my parents FL house this summer!  We've never left the girls before (together anyway - and I've only left the older two once for 4 nights) so we'll see how it goes.  I need a break!


For some unknown reason, I thought it would be fun to go to Disney without my kids. I don't know what I was thinking.....freedom perhaps or not being slowed up or whatever. Well, it was fun for about 2 or 3 hours and the rest of the weekend was torture. I mean I did have fun but the whole time I am wishing they were with me to see this or do that or meet the other Dis kids and play...etc. Lesson learned! I won't do that again....




Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> My Grandmom dies last night. She had breast cancer with mets to the brain. She was started getting morphine every hour for the pain she was in. It has been really hard explainning it to my girls, Juliet gets it kind of, but Joci keeps saying "we can go see her when she gets better", Evie will never remember her though. I tried to read the only book I had that dealt about a child losing someone but had a hard time reading it without crying. She is the first death we have had in the family that was someone they knew & saw. I am not sure how else to explain it to them so they understand. Any one have any good kids books about someone who was sick and died not just really old & died?


So sorry to hear this....prayers for all of you 



MouseTriper said:


> Have any of you ever seen Buzz Lightyear applique designs for an embroidery machine?????


I did a quick goggle search and came up empty handed..I even check Stitch on Time....nothing...hope someone can help you find it...Buzz is out there somewhere.



DisneyMOM09 said:


> Here is my first Big Give outfit. This is for Jacob's sister Abbigal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to have DD2 try it on and model it, but I thought better of it. I'm pretty sure she would have thought it was hers and I might not have been able to get it off of her!!!  Does it look okay? I only make stuff for my kiddos and my neices so I am really nervous about this outfit! I can see about a million things I should have done differently. I hope little Abbigal likes it.


OH she will love it....its so pretty and I love the ruffle....really darling!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Stephres said:


> Hey we had our silent auction tonight and the tote bag and wristlet went for....
> 
> wait for it...
> 
> $15!
> 
> I am disappointed but then I read here that the same thing happened to fairygoodmother, and my stuff was nowhere near complicated and beautiful. $15 was the minimum bid, so can you imagine if there wasn't one?
> 
> I think mixed in with the other silent auction stuff (restaurant, golf, limo, sports, etc.) homemade items just don't stand out.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend, I need to go catch up and see what I missed (and maybe sew some!).



Oh no!  I don't get it...why are these things getting such low bids!  Don't people get they are getting a "one of a kind" item!  I would have paid you more!!!



mirandag819 said:


> Okay I finished my first dress this morning. It was the first thing I have made besides easy fit pants. It was also my first attempt at applique. I think it turned out okay, it's not perfect, but I'm happy with it for my first try. The pics aren't great, I can't find my camera so I had to use my blackberry.
> 
> My model wouldn't stand still she was twirling and running around in it, which normally would be cute, but the blackberry camera pics come out too blurry like that. Here is the top, you can see the colors a little better here:



Very cute!  I love Boo!!!!!



EnchantedPrincess said:


> So this is what I have been doing to un-stress - organize my sewing area.  Dh is going to get me some wall shelves, and I also have a few other things that I need to put on the wall.
> 
> View of the whole room - what used to be our formal dining room - the disadvantage of that is that I am going to have to try and keep in clean and tidy all the time since it is in the front of our house!  I think someday when the kids are older, I am moving my sewing area upstairs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]




Nice are!!!!  Very nice!  I need to organize my fabric one of these days!  My is all kinda heeped into my cabinet...maybe I should be doing that now....



twob4him said:


> Awesome costumes, Boo applique and sewing room (and stash!). I would lock up at night the way the girls are talking on here  J/K!
> 
> 
> So, I really got to try out the borrowed machine (Janome 10000). Don't know if anyone else beside Steph rides horses but I feel like I climbed off a nice servicable lesson horse (my machine), and climbed onto an Olympic Dressage horse. First, I really like the auto threader and the knee lift. I am so used to using a peddle foot that I can't get used to the on/off button. I went to applique something and there is a whole applique section. All I did was clicked on zig-zag...and it started. It stitched around the applique perfectly....no gaps or uneven stitches...my machine can't even come close to it. Next, I can overlock the seams....way cool....not as good as a serger but much better than zig-zagging. Then I had to make button holes. I dread buttons. Well, there is this button-hole foot where you place the button in the back and it measures it. You literally put the presser foot down at the bottom and press start. It does the entire button-hole perfectly and squarely in about 15 seconds. When it was done, I started yelling "Look Look Look!!!" Everyone came running to see. Even my dh is impressed.  OK I will stop gushing and show you the machine....tomorrow when I finish what I am making I will show you....then its onto trying to do an applique from swak....
> 
> [/COLOR][/SIZE]




That sounds like me when I got my new Singer last year...it was a huge step up from my 1950's singer and everytime I would figure out the new things it would do...I would yell for everyone to come see...they all gave me the "nice"...but I was amazed!!!



mommyof3princess said:


> Thank you to everyone for the nice comments about all my outfits I forgot to put the actual disney one on her so here it is. It was nice to hear how everone liked the jellyfish skirt. It is starting to grow on me maybe I won't take it apart to see where i went wrong. I love all the new twirl skirts and darla I love the costumes. I wish I had the sewing machine that was pictured. Look like it would be fun to have. Well I hpe you all have a nice day I am off to finish cutting out my 45 headbands. And sew them if I make it through all of them I will share. To all.



Very cute!  Katie loves all things Tink!  I like the jellyfish too!!!!



billwendy said:


> Kids Sewing Machine,,,,
> 
> Hi Everyone - does anyone know where I could get a kids sewing machine pretty cheap? I am working with a little girl who has many disabilities and would like to try sewing with her as part of her therapy session - Im a bit afraid to use the department machine (yes, believe it or not we have a machine in our department) with her and am wondering if the kids machine would be safer?? I want to try to gain her interest because that is when she pays the best attention and learns.....she is a sweetie, but has sooo many issues....tips or help from those who have a kiddie machine???
> 
> Thanks so much!!!
> 
> Update on Daniel - I know many of you continue to pray for my Daniel - he is doing pretty well right now as far as his health goes. His 2 big issues are weight loss ( he is getting sooooooo thin so he has no reserve if he were to get sick) and then just the damage from the tumor removal is resolving so slowly (posterior fossa syndrome) - I know too much compared to the others in our family, and sometimes that makes it so hard. He is still just very silly all the time and laughs and giggles at anything - makes him have a hard time with any school work they are trying to do with him.....but better than than being depressed and crying all the time, right??? Keep praying - he still has a long road of recovery!!!
> 
> Thanks friends!



Kaite has the Singer Pixie that we came from Wal-mart...about $50...it is pretty simple...hope that helps.

Continued prayers for Daniel.



sohappy said:


> A few weeks ago, I had the kids portraits made- I am just in LOVE with these.  I had to take pics of the framed pictures.  To reduce the glare, I had to take them slightly from the side.




Great pictures!   They look so cute...as usual!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Thought you ladies would enjoy this one.  We went to look at a house today.  There is a master suite with bedroom, walk-in closet, bath, and then this random other little room off of it.  I guess some people use it as an office/others as a nursery.  Randy response to it:  Well that would make a nice scrapbooking/sewing room for you   FINALLY, I got through to him




FUNNY!   Good job that he gets it!!!!



emcreative said:


> SO I have a question for you crafty ladies...(of which I am NOT one, but I love what y'all create!)
> 
> Is there some unwritten rule that says you don't dress your kids in awesome handmade Disneywear once they wear more than a 6?
> 
> Okay okay I know I'm kinda kidding here, and I do understand that a lot of patterns are made for the little ones, but it seems like there isn't much ebay etsy anywhere for the bigger girls so I wondered if it was just a lack of patterns available or something?




My DD 10 loves to wear the customes....she is even leaning back toward a "few" ruffles...but she does love the custom made outfits!



t-beri said:


> quick update.  I'll be 31 weeks on tues and haven't taken a belly pic yet so her ya go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mind you I have NO makeup on and I'm exhausted so excuse the circles!!!
> 
> ...t.




T-  I wish I looked that good now...every inch of my body swelled when I was pregnant...you look amazing!!!!


----------



## Twins+2more

mrsmiller said:


> the big give outfits all I can say isit is so hard to do a snow white theme outfit for boys !!  it looks perfect,
> 
> Love the Puppy Birthday love the idea !!!! my older boy was really into dinosaurs ,when he was 4 yrs and we did the Dino theme party including "digging for dinos" ,  hunting dinos, and dino pinatas ...we spent the most for that party , but was the best!!!! the kids had so much fun, OH how I miss those days!!!
> Love the kids pictures!!!
> 
> T you look beautiful, I looked so bad when I was pregnant I never took a picture!!
> 
> 
> thank you so much for the compliments on the mickey disco dot top, I did not use a pattern as  it was one of those accidental things , I had less than 1/2 of the fabric and decided to work with it , the bottom shape was part of what was left from another cut and I decided to just use bias  tape to keep it at a good length ,the straps I made them too long so I had to add the hoops at the back , really simple
> 
> I am working on a Cinderella sundress ( this picture the dress is only hand basted) I hand basted to have an idea how it will look , as usual I am wondering if you think Cinderella when you look at it (dress is not finished)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIME TO VENT AND I NEED ADVISE!!!
> 
> OK, so today I have our friends (with their two daughters) come over, we did a little sewing ( I was teaching them) and one of the girls was telling me how she got in trouble for stealing, I gave her a little talk about why it is bad to steal, how God do not like it, and how you hurt a lot of different people with your actions (parents, friends , etc) and asked her what her brain told her when she did it ...her response was ...I knew it was bad we kept talking and BTW the last time (last week) she came to my apartment  I promised her if she did good  in school I was going to buy her a PSP or Nintendo dsi,
> 
> 
> My youngest son collects trading cards, some of the cards are really expensive and he has quite a collection, the little girl asked me for some and I told her that they belonged to my son , they were really expensive but she could asked my son to give her one maybe of lesser value that he did not mind sharing ( he gave her 2 cards), well after the family left my son came to the room crying that half of his collection cards were missing!!!! more than 30 cards ( he's been collecting them since he was 5 and had them in a tin can even thought we bought him a binder with the pages to keep them and told him over and over to take care of them as they were expensive and as some of them were so rare , hard to get)
> 
> at this point I am so MAD!! I wanted to call the parents and let them know what happened , but my husband told me to let it go, that it was my little one's fault for being careless , I pointed out that one of the card I spent a good amount of money(it was for his birthday) and the told me let him learn a lesson
> 
> the family is to come back next Sunday and I really want to talk to the parents, to me is the principle of the matter, she knew we spoke about stealing and that being WRONG, if I only had a tape of the speech i gave her about it...I spoke for about 15 min to her and i thoughtshe "got it" , I feel so stupid and upset at the same time,
> 
> I told my husband that I will let her know that she will not be getting anything from us, but my husband says we have to because we promised her, I really do not want to get her anything , my husband keeps saying let it go...What will you do????????????????
> 
> sorry for the vent but I am so HURT!!!!
> 
> linnette




Linnette, 
Im so sorry that happened to you.  I would DEFINATALLY tell the lil girls family for a number of reasons.  1.  They are the parents and need to know   2. She needs punished so she will not do it again (hopefully) 3. Maybe u can get the cards back 4. She needs to know why you can not trust her again around your stuff in your house 5. She needs to know that you can not steal and get away with it.
As far as buying her a gift (dsi or psp) for good grades you let her know that you had every intention on doing so untill she hurt you and stold from your family.  Reallly lay it on thick how disappointed youa re in her and that it hurts you and your son for her to take what is not hers especially after he gave her the 2 cards.  Tell her at this point as punishment you will not be teaching her to sew and will not buy her gift, however if she returns the cards and appologizes then after the grades come up you will teach her to sew or if you are still willing buy the game system.  I don't think you should do both, just as a lesson to the lil girl.  But you do owe it to the parents to let them know what is going on.  
Now to the dress.  That is so cute.  It looks great.  Are you making jewelery now?  Is that necklace attached to the dress.  HOW CUTE!  You rocked cinderella.


----------



## revrob

livndisney said:


> I was looking through some older pics and came across some that I got a kick out of......
> 
> Morgan's first thoughts on SW  (She had been in this country about 2 weeks LOL)




This reminds me of AbbyGrace when she went to Disney for the first time after getting home.  It was very difficult communicating to her that she was supposed to smile.  She went to BBB during that trip (my parents treated her to the whole package thing) and she picked SNOW WHITE!  Why?  Because she loved the shoes!  That's my girl!  This is the only picture that I have of her smiling during that trip!









mrsmiller said:


> the big give outfits all I can say isit is so hard to do a snow white theme outfit for boys !!  it looks perfect,
> 
> Love the Puppy Birthday love the idea !!!! my older boy was really into dinosaurs ,when he was 4 yrs and we did the Dino theme party including "digging for dinos" ,  hunting dinos, and dino pinatas ...we spent the most for that party , but was the best!!!! the kids had so much fun, OH how I miss those days!!!
> Love the kids pictures!!!
> 
> T you look beautiful, I looked so bad when I was pregnant I never took a picture!!
> 
> 
> thank you so much for the compliments on the mickey disco dot top, I did not use a pattern as  it was one of those accidental things , I had less than 1/2 of the fabric and decided to work with it , the bottom shape was part of what was left from another cut and I decided to just use bias  tape to keep it at a good length ,the straps I made them too long so I had to add the hoops at the back , really simple
> 
> I am working on a Cinderella sundress ( this picture the dress is only hand basted) I hand basted to have an idea how it will look , as usual I am wondering if you think Cinderella when you look at it (dress is not finished)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back



I've just go to say that I LOVE THIS DRESS!  This is one of my favorite things that you've ever created!


----------



## eeyore3847

jeniamt said:


> I dress my 9 year old in lots of customs and her favorites are the twirl skirts.  I'm starting on one for her tonight.  Here is her in one I recently made for a Big Give (also for a 9 yo).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one thing she won't do, no matter how much I try to pay her... is wear anything that looks like a costume (no Cinderella dresses for her)



very cute I like it a lot... perfect for a tween


----------



## eeyore3847

disneylovinfamily said:


> I have been MIA this weekend and skimmed many of the pages---lots of cute stuff!  We had a yard sale and made $400 to put towards the Disney fund!




OH MY GOSH!!!!! That is a great Yard SALE!!!! WOO HOO!!!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

emcreative said:


> Thanks!
> 
> We're adopting two boys.  One will be "anytime now", he just turned 1 on Friday.  We are also adopting his "older" brother (by only 11 months!), he will be 2 at the end of May, and his adoption is scheduled for August.  We also have 3 girls, aged 12, 8 (on Saturday) and 9.
> 
> I wish I could show you a pic of them all!  One of the things I'm looking forward to about having the adoption over with is being able to show off pics of my new sons!



Congratulations!  Can't wait to see the pics when you're able to take them!  DH and I have talked about adoption, but he thinks our 2 have to many special needs to bring another kiddo into the family.  I'm trying to tell him that there would still be 24 hours in a day, and the necessary would still get done... we'll see...



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> My Grandmom dies last night. She had breast cancer with mets to the brain. She was started getting morphine every hour for the pain she was in. It has been really hard explainning it to my girls, Juliet gets it kind of, but Joci keeps saying "we can go see her when she gets better", Evie will never remember her though. I tried to read the only book I had that dealt about a child losing someone but had a hard time reading it without crying. She is the first death we have had in the family that was someone they knew & saw. I am not sure how else to explain it to them so they understand. Any one have any good kids books about someone who was sick and died not just really old & died?



I don't have any books, but I'm very sorry for your loss



t-beri said:


> Thanks for the many compliments guys.  I am feeling rather large and gross lately.  I've always felt really pretty during my pregnancies and this one -not so much.
> I really would like one more but this pregnancy is kicking my butt.  It's kinda funny, I felt REALLY great all of the time w/ Little except I kept landing in the hospital for ridiculous things.  I got into a car accident and the ER kept me from 9 am to 5 pm w/ no water or food which caused me to dehydrate and start contracting-DUH- so I had to stay over night for "preterm labor" which it WASN'T.  Then I had some kidney problems due to her position and that put me in the hospital a couple of times and about 4 weeks left to go and I pulled an intercostal rib muscle typing at work b/c my belly kept the keyboard so far away  I can laugh about it now but I couldn't even breath w/out excruciating pain and it took them 2 days to figure out why.   Come to THIS pregnancy and I haven't had to go to the hospital ONCE but I feel pretty crummy a lot of the time.  I am ALWAYS tired.  The other day I got up at 8:45 (15 minutes before I had to take Mac to school, he's such a good kid he can always tell when I need a little extra sleep and will wait as long as he can to wake me) and by 10:30 I could barely keep my eyes open.  It's miserable to never feel like you've had enough sleep.  I keep telling B my body is just prepping me for the months of little sleep ahead LOL.
> 
> OK, vent over.  Thanks again for all of the kind words!
> ...t.



Every pregnancy is different, and you're not doing anything "wrong" this time; your body just needs more rest then you're getting. you are going to get through this, I promise.  But I know ya feel awful right now.  Just remember, baby's worth it and this pregnancy will be over soon; in the meantime, feel free to vent away when you need to; I know a lot of us have been there and can sympathize.



mrsmiller said:


> I am working on a Cinderella sundress ( this picture the dress is only hand basted) I hand basted to have an idea how it will look , as usual I am wondering if you think Cinderella when you look at it (dress is not finished)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW; I certainly see Cindy when I see this, and the back is amazing!  My DD would go nuts if she saw it, of course then she'd expect mommy to make her one, and no way could I pull it off LOL
> 
> TIME TO VENT AND I NEED ADVISE!!!
> 
> OK, so today I have our friends (with their two daughters) come over, we did a little sewing ( I was teaching them) and one of the girls was telling me how she got in trouble for stealing, I gave her a little talk about why it is bad to steal, how God do not like it, and how you hurt a lot of different people with your actions (parents, friends , etc) and asked her what her brain told her when she did it ...her response was ...I knew it was bad we kept talking and BTW the last time (last week) she came to my apartment  I promised her if she did good  in school I was going to buy her a PSP or Nintendo dsi,
> 
> 
> My youngest son collects trading cards, some of the cards are really expensive and he has quite a collection, the little girl asked me for some and I told her that they belonged to my son , they were really expensive but she could asked my son to give her one maybe of lesser value that he did not mind sharing ( he gave her 2 cards), well after the family left my son came to the room crying that half of his collection cards were missing!!!! more than 30 cards ( he's been collecting them since he was 5 and had them in a tin can even thought we bought him a binder with the pages to keep them and told him over and over to take care of them as they were expensive and as some of them were so rare , hard to get)
> 
> at this point I am so MAD!! I wanted to call the parents and let them know what happened , but my husband told me to let it go, that it was my little one's fault for being careless , I pointed out that one of the card I spent a good amount of money(it was for his birthday) and the told me let him learn a lesson
> 
> the family is to come back next Sunday and I really want to talk to the parents, to me is the principle of the matter, she knew we spoke about stealing and that being WRONG, if I only had a tape of the speech i gave her about it...I spoke for about 15 min to her and i thoughtshe "got it" , I feel so stupid and upset at the same time,
> 
> I told my husband that I will let her know that she will not be getting anything from us, but my husband says we have to because we promised her, I really do not want to get her anything , my husband keeps saying let it go...What will you do????????????????
> 
> sorry for the vent but I am so HURT!!!!
> 
> linnette



Of course you're hurt, of course you're mad.  You opened your home and your heart to a child, and they violated your trust, and worse, hurt your child.  I would also have a talk with her, and agree that I would explain to her that unfortunately, you no longer have the money for the gift because you have to replace what is missing.  I don't think your son was remiss- the cards were in his room where they should have been safe.  That being said, unfortunately you now know to keep an eye on this little one at all times.  To not say anyting tacitly tells her that what she did was ok.  She's not a monster, but she is definitely having a major problem, and needs someone who cares about her to correct the behavior.  Better you than school staff or worse, the police when it happens again.  And make no mistake; if she "gets away with it" she will do it again.



Tykatmadismomma said:


> My Aunt called me tonight my grandfather passed away this afternoon. He had been sick for a long time. I was hoping to see him during our Florida visit.



 I'm very sorry for your loss.



DisneyMOM09 said:


> Here is my first Big Give outfit. This is for Jacob's sister Abbigal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to have DD2 try it on and model it, but I thought better of it. I'm pretty sure she would have thought it was hers and I might not have been able to get it off of her!!!  Does it look okay? I only make stuff for my kiddos and my neices so I am really nervous about this outfit! I can see about a million things I should have done differently. I hope little Abbigal likes it.




I love it!  I'm sure Abbigal will too; it's absolutely adorable!


----------



## JustcallmeHappy

billwendy said:


> Hi Guys
> Has anyone seen any disney iron on patches lately? Goofy, pluto, Marie??
> 
> THanks, wendy




They have "bigger" ones at Joann's. I got a Nemo one this weekend, I think I saw Mickey or Minnie (but not both) and Maybe Pooh. And I think the price was around 6.00 HTH


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

So...Kaite is home sick today...so I was laying on the couch watching Lifetime...she likes to watch Reba...and this commercial comes on about casting for Project Runway...oh Linnette! 


http://www.bunim-murray.com/index.php?session=casting&id=17


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

livndisney said:


> How is that a BAD thing?



It's only a bad thing for my wallet 



t-beri said:


> quick update.  I'll be 31 weeks on tues and haven't taken a belly pic yet so her ya go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mind you I have NO makeup on and I'm exhausted so excuse the circles!!!
> 
> ...t.



WOW T, wish I looked that good NOW!!!



MouseTriper said:


> Didn't put in an offer.  We don't love the yard/driveway.  The house itself is perfect (although at the highest end of our price range of course!).  The driveway is on a hill and kinda long- which would be kinda hard for me to snow blow to get to work since Randy works nights.
> 
> 
> 
> sahm1000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you have your DH talk to mine please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a fluke...I assure you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> livndisney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is Morgan wearing a  store-bought outfit????
> 
> 
> 
> Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Grandmom dies last night. She had breast cancer with mets to the brain. She was started getting morphine every hour for the pain she was in. It has been really hard explainning it to my girls, Juliet gets it kind of, but Joci keeps saying "we can go see her when she gets better", Evie will never remember her though. I tried to read the only book I had that dealt about a child losing someone but had a hard time reading it without crying. She is the first death we have had in the family that was someone they knew & saw. I am not sure how else to explain it to them so they understand. Any one have any good kids books about someone who was sick and died not just really old & died?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about your grandma.  We got Maria Shiver's book "What's Heaven" for DD.  It was very helpful but obviously only works for certain religions
> 
> 
> 
> Tykatmadismomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Aunt called me tonight my grandfather passed away this afternoon. He had been sick for a long time. I was hoping to see him during our Florida visit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Sorry
> 
> 
> DisneyMOM09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my first Big Give outfit. This is for Jacob's sister Abbigal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great job
> 
> 
> 
> I lost Linnette's Cindy sundress.  Gorgeous as always Linnette
Click to expand...


----------



## t-beri

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> WOW T, wish I looked that good NOW!!!



Yeah, well as soon as I drop this kid I'm hittin' the pavement so I can do the 1/2 w/ you so you'd better be Fo' Shiz!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

t-beri said:


> Yeah, well as soon as I drop this kid I'm hittin' the pavement so I can do the 1/2 w/ you so you'd better be Fo' Shiz!



Okay I have no idea what that last word means- but I definitely am looking forward to being able to get out and exercise when my midwives and chiro give me the green light, I sure hope I dont have to wait long- Im hoping I can get out and go for a walk by the time the baby is 2 weeks old. Just to be able to stroll down my neighborhood street would be nice.


----------



## t-beri




----------



## froggy33

Good morning all!!
I ordered the serger from Hancock Fabrics - it should be here in a few days - but now I need help with the Thread.  What do you buy??  Do you have to buy 4 cones of each color??  Does anyone know of some somewhat inexpensive thread, or sets of thread??  I am going to get some books on how to use it, but I want to be able to hit the ground running when it does get here!  

Thanks for all your help!

Everything looks amazing!  I had to get caught up again from over the weekend - so no multi-quote.  I just love the Cinderella sun dress!!


----------



## NaeNae

froggy33 said:


> Good morning all!!
> I ordered the serger from Hancock Fabrics - it should be here in a few days - but now I need help with the Thread.  What do you buy??  Do you have to buy 4 cones of each color??  Does anyone know of some somewhat inexpensive thread, or sets of thread??  I am going to get some books on how to use it, but I want to be able to hit the ground running when it does get here!
> 
> Thanks for all your help!
> 
> Everything looks amazing!  I had to get caught up again from over the weekend - so no multi-quote.  I just love the Cinderella sun dress!!



I always buy mine when Hancocks puts it on sale.  If you're going to do rolled hems then you need at least 3 of the color that you want to use.  I usually buy 4 of each but I don't have every color.  I just match the closest to the material since it won't show.  I have red, black, white, pink, hot pink, purple, light blue.  On my serger you can use regular thread.  I do that alot of times for rolled hems so the thread will match my fabric.


----------



## froggy33

NaeNae said:


> I always buy mine when Hancocks puts it on sale.  If you're going to do rolled hems then you need at least 3 of the color that you want to use.  I usually buy 4 of each but I don't have every color.  I just match the closest to the material since it won't show.  I have red, black, white, pink, hot pink, purple, light blue.  On my serger you can use regular thread.  I do that alot of times for rolled hems so the thread will match my fabric.



Ohh thanks so much!!  I'll have to see if you can use regular thread on mine.  I got the Juno by Janome (that you can hardly find information about!) I do want to use the serger for nice quick seams, but also for some nice rolled hems and it would be perfect if I could just use regular thread.  Do you have a specific brand or type of thread, or just get what's on sale (that totally works for me! 

Thanks!!


----------



## surfergirl602

twob4him said:


> I was talking to my sewing machine repair person the other day and he said they have perfectly nice "used" but maintained sewing machines (with all of their parts) sitting in his store for only $100. Maybe you could get a gently used but more updated machine. I would hate for you to get discouraged because you are trying to learn on an old machine. Try calling your local sew/vac repair store. That way you get help and service with your machine!



ha ha - this is actually the first type of place I looked for - there aren't any!!!


----------



## surfergirl602

mirandag819 said:


> I don't have any suggestion, I am a huge beginner, sorry..... but I just saw your avatar..... is that by any chance the former CM who's article was posted on here the other day? I know he played Jack and dated Ariel..that was an interesting article.



lol I don't know!!!  I wondered that exact thing after I read that article.  I actually found it on the internet while I was searching for a Jack picture for my avatar.  That one made me laugh so much that I had to use it.  I am wondering if it is the "picture" he got in trouble for?


----------



## Mirb1214

Fabric stash...I have some flannels, and seasonal fabric upstair in the guest room..but the rest is here..















[/QUOTE]


OH MY GOODNESS!!! Look at all that Mickey Swirl!!  I'm SO J-E-A-L-O-U-S!!


----------



## mom2faith

Good afternoon ladies.

Last week I wrote looking for a dress for DD (thank you for the responses, I will be getting back to you today, but as you will see something else has come up).

I was wondering if you gals ever did any donating to fundraisers?  I am organizing a fundraiser for a very sick girl who has leukemia. Her family is struggling financially and we are trying to assist them.  I was hoping my DIS friends could assist with this cause. 

Anyhoo, email me if you are interested in more informaiton.

mom2faith@hotmail.com.

Thanks a bunch for considering this - we need all the help we can get


----------



## MouseTriper

NaeNae said:


> I've purchased one from this seller: http://stores.shop.ebay.com/Tigerlilyhill-Embroidery-Designs__W0QQ_armrsZ1
> She's not showing it in her store right now but you can email her and ask if she still has it.


Thank you, I will check that out.



mrsmiller said:


> the big give outfits all I can say isit is so hard to do a snow white theme outfit for boys !!  it looks perfect,
> 
> Love the Puppy Birthday love the idea !!!! my older boy was really into dinosaurs ,when he was 4 yrs and we did the Dino theme party including "digging for dinos" ,  hunting dinos, and dino pinatas ...we spent the most for that party , but was the best!!!! the kids had so much fun, OH how I miss those days!!!
> Love the kids pictures!!!
> 
> T you look beautiful, I looked so bad when I was pregnant I never took a picture!!
> 
> 
> thank you so much for the compliments on the mickey disco dot top, I did not use a pattern as  it was one of those accidental things , I had less than 1/2 of the fabric and decided to work with it , the bottom shape was part of what was left from another cut and I decided to just use bias  tape to keep it at a good length ,the straps I made them too long so I had to add the hoops at the back , really simple
> 
> I am working on a Cinderella sundress ( this picture the dress is only hand basted) I hand basted to have an idea how it will look , as usual I am wondering if you think Cinderella when you look at it (dress is not finished)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIME TO VENT AND I NEED ADVISE!!!
> 
> OK, so today I have our friends (with their two daughters) come over, we did a little sewing ( I was teaching them) and one of the girls was telling me how she got in trouble for stealing, I gave her a little talk about why it is bad to steal, how God do not like it, and how you hurt a lot of different people with your actions (parents, friends , etc) and asked her what her brain told her when she did it ...her response was ...I knew it was bad we kept talking and BTW the last time (last week) she came to my apartment  I promised her if she did good  in school I was going to buy her a PSP or Nintendo dsi,
> 
> 
> My youngest son collects trading cards, some of the cards are really expensive and he has quite a collection, the little girl asked me for some and I told her that they belonged to my son , they were really expensive but she could asked my son to give her one maybe of lesser value that he did not mind sharing ( he gave her 2 cards), well after the family left my son came to the room crying that half of his collection cards were missing!!!! more than 30 cards ( he's been collecting them since he was 5 and had them in a tin can even thought we bought him a binder with the pages to keep them and told him over and over to take care of them as they were expensive and as some of them were so rare , hard to get)
> 
> at this point I am so MAD!! I wanted to call the parents and let them know what happened , but my husband told me to let it go, that it was my little one's fault for being careless , I pointed out that one of the card I spent a good amount of money(it was for his birthday) and the told me let him learn a lesson
> 
> the family is to come back next Sunday and I really want to talk to the parents, to me is the principle of the matter, she knew we spoke about stealing and that being WRONG, if I only had a tape of the speech i gave her about it...I spoke for about 15 min to her and i thoughtshe "got it" , I feel so stupid and upset at the same time,
> 
> I told my husband that I will let her know that she will not be getting anything from us, but my husband says we have to because we promised her, I really do not want to get her anything , my husband keeps saying let it go...What will you do????????????????
> 
> sorry for the vent but I am so HURT!!!!
> 
> linnette



Linnette...please do NOT let this girl get away with stealing from your son.  Those cards were his and I agree with all the others, he had them safe in his own house.  I would definitelty speak with both the girl and her mother.  I would think she would want to know her daughter was stealing.  I also agree NOT to wait, the sooner you confront her the more likely you may be in retrieving some of his cards.  I don't think you should "reward" the girl with any kind of game, she has to learn that there are consequences to her actions.  BIG consequences.

Now about that dress you made...GORGEOUS!!!!!



Tykatmadismomma said:


> My Aunt called me tonight my grandfather passed away this afternoon. He had been sick for a long time. I was hoping to see him during our Florida visit.


 Oh I am so sorry to hear this sad news!! 



minnie2 said:


> have you checked a stitch in time?  I have one but it came with my machine.


 Thanks, I did check there but saw none.



DisneyMOM09 said:


> Here is my first Big Give outfit. This is for Jacob's sister Abbigal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to have DD2 try it on and model it, but I thought better of it. I'm pretty sure she would have thought it was hers and I might not have been able to get it off of her!!!  Does it look okay? I only make stuff for my kiddos and my neices so I am really nervous about this outfit! I can see about a million things I should have done differently. I hope little Abbigal likes it.


I think that tuned out adorable.  I am sure they are gonna love it.



minnie2 said:


> Sorry about all the posts!
> Here is what I ahve been working on.
> 
> I actually made Kyle these shorts awhile ago but Friday it was finally warm enough for him to wear them.  He has Darth vader ones like them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the dress for my girlfriends niece that I got roped into and I really didn't want to make.  Hopefully she will like it and once I see her in it I will be glad I made it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Carla's peasant dress up sized to a 12!  *THANKS CARLA!!!!!!! *
> At 1st I thought it was going to be HUGE because I am used to making things for my niece and Nikki and Nikki is only an 8.
> Her she is modeling it.  It is for her BFF's bday gift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was windy and the dress is really big on her so it didn't twirl right.  She had her pj's on under neither....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't have enough green dot fabric .  I wished I did because I would have done green dot then the character fabric but Oh well I hope the kids like them.
> I think not really wanting to do that one dress affected my creativity for both dresses.


 LOve all the new stuff.  



twob4him said:


> I am home sick today...I'll be ok....but I just had to comment on a few things:
> 
> I did a quick goggle search and came up empty handed..I even check Stitch on Time....nothing...hope someone can help you find it...Buzz is out there somewhere.


Awww hope you are feeling better soon.  Thanks for doing that search for me, I will think of something.


----------



## sahm1000

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> My Grandmom dies last night. She had breast cancer with mets to the brain. She was started getting morphine every hour for the pain she was in. It has been really hard explainning it to my girls, Juliet gets it kind of, but Joci keeps saying "we can go see her when she gets better", Evie will never remember her though. I tried to read the only book I had that dealt about a child losing someone but had a hard time reading it without crying. She is the first death we have had in the family that was someone they knew & saw. I am not sure how else to explain it to them so they understand. Any one have any good kids books about someone who was sick and died not just really old & died?



I'm so sorry for your loss.  

I know my father (a funeral director) has books for families to use to explain what has happened to children so you may want to ask at the funeral home.  




mrsmiller said:


> the big give outfits all I can say is it is so hard to do a snow white theme outfit for boys !!  it looks perfect,
> 
> Love the Puppy Birthday party love the idea !!!! my older boy was really into dinosaurs ,when he was 4 yrs and we did the Dino theme party including "digging for dinos" ,  hunting dinos, and dino pinatas ...we spent the most for that party , but was the best!!!! the kids had so much fun, OH how I miss those days!!!
> Love the kids pictures!!!
> 
> T you look beautiful, I looked so bad when I was pregnant I never took a picture!!
> 
> 
> thank you so much for the compliments on the mickey disco dot top, I did not use a pattern as  it was one of those accidental things , I had less than 1/2 of the fabric and decided to work with it , the bottom shape was part of what was left from another cut and I decided to just use bias  tape to keep it at a good length ,the straps I made them too long so I had to add the hoops at the back , really simple
> 
> I am working on a Cinderella sundress ( this picture the dress is only hand basted) I hand basted to have an idea how it will look , as usual I am wondering if you think Cinderella when you look at it (dress is not finished)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIME TO VENT AND I NEED ADVISE!!!
> 
> OK, so today I have our friends (with their two daughters) come over, we did a little sewing ( I was teaching them) and one of the girls was telling me how she got in trouble for stealing, I gave her a little talk about why it is bad to steal, how God do not like it, and how you hurt a lot of different people with your actions (parents, friends , etc) and asked her what her brain told her when she did it ...her response was ...I knew it was bad we kept talking and BTW the last time (last week) she came to my apartment  I promised her if she did good  in school I was going to buy her a PSP or Nintendo dsi,
> 
> 
> My youngest son collects trading cards, some of the cards are really expensive and he has quite a collection, the little girl asked me for some and I told her that they belonged to my son , they were really expensive but she could asked my son to give her one maybe of lesser value that he did not mind sharing ( he gave her 2 cards), well after the family left my son came to the room crying that half of his collection cards were missing!!!! more than 30 cards ( he's been collecting them since he was 5 and had them in a tin can even thought we bought him a binder with the pages to keep them and told him over and over to take care of them as they were expensive and as some of them were so rare , hard to get)
> 
> at this point I am so MAD!! I wanted to call the parents and let them know what happened , but my husband told me to let it go, that it was my little one's fault for being careless , I pointed out that one of the card I spent a good amount of money(it was for his birthday) and the told me let him learn a lesson
> 
> the family is to come back next Sunday and I really want to talk to the parents, to me is the principle of the matter, she knew we spoke about stealing and that being WRONG, if I only had a tape of the speech i gave her about it...I spoke for about 15 min to her and i thoughtshe "got it" I feel so stupid and upset at the same time,
> 
> I told my husband that I will let her know that she will not be getting anything from us, but my husband says we have to because we promised her, I really do not want to get her anything , my husband keeps saying let it go...What will you do????????????????
> 
> sorry for the vent but I am so HURT!!!!
> 
> linnette



Linnette!  The Cinderella dress is stunning!  It's probably one of my favorites that you're done.  Fantastic job!  

I was going to comment on your card situation but so many other have already that it's not necessary.  Just wanting to let you know that I'm in agreement with the other posters and don't think she should be allowed to get away with it.  




Tykatmadismomma said:


> My Aunt called me tonight my grandfather passed away this afternoon. He had been sick for a long time. I was hoping to see him during our Florida visit.



I'm sorry for your loss too. 



DisneyMOM09 said:


> Here is my first Big Give outfit. This is for Jacob's sister Abbigal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to have DD2 try it on and model it, but I thought better of it. I'm pretty sure she would have thought it was hers and I might not have been able to get it off of her!!!  Does it look okay? I only make stuff for my kiddos and my neices so I am really nervous about this outfit! I can see about a million things I should have done differently. I hope little Abbigal likes it.



Great job!  Wow, I've really got to get on the stick!  You guys are fast!




minnie2 said:


> Sorry about all the posts!
> Here is what I ahve been working on.
> 
> I actually made Kyle these shorts awhile ago but Friday it was finally warm enough for him to wear them.  He has Darth vader ones like them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the dress for my girlfriends niece that I got roped into and I really didn't want to make.  Hopefully she will like it and once I see her in it I will be glad I made it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Carla's peasant dress up sized to a 12!  *THANKS CARLA!!!!!!! *
> At 1st I thought it was going to be HUGE because I am used to making things for my niece and Nikki and Nikki is only an 8.
> Her she is modeling it.  It is for her BFF's bday gift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getting her twirl on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was windy and the dress is really big on her so it didn't twirl right.  She had her pj's on under neither....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't have enough green dot fabric .  I wished I did because I would have done green dot then the character fabric but Oh well I hope the kids like them.
> I think not really wanting to do that one dress affected my creativity for both dresses.




Great job on the shorts and the dress!  I just saw that LP fabric yesterday at Wal-Mart.  It really is cute!  I'm sure the little girl will love it!



twob4him said:


> I am home sick today...I'll be ok....but I just had to comment on a few things:
> *
> Miss T*- you look fabulous!!!! Sorry you're are so tired and not feeling well. I don't think people realize how hard pregnancy is on our bodies and organs. You asking your body to run two people. Please dont feel bad resting and make sure you do!!!!
> 
> 
> Hope you get to feeling better!
> 
> 
> For some unknown reason, I thought it would be fun to go to Disney without my kids. I don't know what I was thinking.....freedom perhaps or not being slowed up or whatever. Well, it was fun for about 2 or 3 hours and the rest of the weekend was torture. I mean I did have fun but the whole time I am wishing they were with me to see this or do that or meet the other Dis kids and play...etc. Lesson learned! I won't do that again....
> 
> Sorry you didn't enjoy yourself!  I can understand that, I'd probably be the same way as you.
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear this....prayers for all of you
> 
> 
> I did a quick goggle search and came up empty handed..I even check Stitch on Time....nothing...hope someone can help you find it...Buzz is out there somewhere.
> 
> 
> OH she will love it....its so pretty and I love the ruffle....really darling!





t-beri said:


> Yeah, well as soon as I drop this kid I'm hittin' the pavement so I can do the 1/2 w/ you so you'd better be Fo' Shiz!




Are you talking about the 1/2 Princess Marathon?  That is what I'm trying to get ready to do.  I figure it will take me till then to be able to do it !  One of my high school friends is also a big WDW fan (she did the CP and met her husband there ) and lives in Maryland.  We agreed that we would do it together - but she is way ahead of me.  She can already run around 5 1/2 miles where I am working on 5 minutes!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Loved the big give Snow White outfits!!!!!


Stacey-LOVE the portraits of your boys!  That party was awesome!!!!!!




t-beri said:


> quick update.  I'll be 31 weeks on tues and haven't taken a belly pic yet so her ya go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mind you I have NO makeup on and I'm exhausted so excuse the circles!!!
> 
> ...t.


You look wonderful!!!!




billwendy said:


> Hi Guys
> Has anyone seen any disney iron on patches lately? Goofy, pluto, Marie??
> 
> THanks, wendy


I have used www.stylinonline.com  They have some cute ones.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> My Grandmom dies last night. She had breast cancer with mets to the brain. She was started getting morphine every hour for the pain she was in. It has been really hard explainning it to my girls, Juliet gets it kind of, but Joci keeps saying "we can go see her when she gets better", Evie will never remember her though. I tried to read the only book I had that dealt about a child losing someone but had a hard time reading it without crying. She is the first death we have had in the family that was someone they knew & saw. I am not sure how else to explain it to them so they understand. Any one have any good kids books about someone who was sick and died not just really old & died?


Sorry for your loss.



mrsmiller said:


> I am working on a Cinderella sundress ( this picture the dress is only hand basted) I hand basted to have an idea how it will look , as usual I am wondering if you think Cinderella when you look at it (dress is not finished)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIME TO VENT AND I NEED ADVISE!!!
> 
> OK, so today I have our friends (with their two daughters) come over, we did a little sewing ( I was teaching them) and one of the girls was telling me how she got in trouble for stealing, I gave her a little talk about why it is bad to steal, how God do not like it, and how you hurt a lot of different people with your actions (parents, friends , etc) and asked her what her brain told her when she did it ...her response was ...I knew it was bad we kept talking and BTW the last time (last week) she came to my apartment  I promised her if she did good  in school I was going to buy her a PSP or Nintendo dsi,
> 
> 
> My youngest son collects trading cards, some of the cards are really expensive and he has quite a collection, the little girl asked me for some and I told her that they belonged to my son , they were really expensive but she could asked my son to give her one maybe of lesser value that he did not mind sharing ( he gave her 2 cards), well after the family left my son came to the room crying that half of his collection cards were missing!!!! more than 30 cards ( he's been collecting them since he was 5 and had them in a tin can even thought we bought him a binder with the pages to keep them and told him over and over to take care of them as they were expensive and as some of them were so rare , hard to get)
> 
> at this point I am so MAD!! I wanted to call the parents and let them know what happened , but my husband told me to let it go, that it was my little one's fault for being careless , I pointed out that one of the card I spent a good amount of money(it was for his birthday) and the told me let him learn a lesson
> 
> the family is to come back next Sunday and I really want to talk to the parents, to me is the principle of the matter, she knew we spoke about stealing and that being WRONG, if I only had a tape of the speech i gave her about it...I spoke for about 15 min to her and i thoughtshe "got it" , I feel so stupid and upset at the same time,
> 
> I told my husband that I will let her know that she will not be getting anything from us, but my husband says we have to because we promised her, I really do not want to get her anything , my husband keeps saying let it go...What will you do????????????????
> 
> sorry for the vent but I am so HURT!!!!
> 
> linnette


Love your Cindy dress.  I can't believe you hand baste everything first.  I can't stand to hand sew a button.

You can't just ignore what this little girl did.  I'm so sorry you have to deal with this.



Tykatmadismomma said:


> My Aunt called me tonight my grandfather passed away this afternoon. He had been sick for a long time. I was hoping to see him during our Florida visit.


Sorry for your loss.


Are you pack for Disney?  I still have so much to do.



disneylovinfamily said:


> I have been MIA this weekend and skimmed many of the pages---lots of cute stuff!  We had a yard sale and made $400 to put towards the Disney fund!


Congratulations!



DisneyMOM09 said:


> Here is my first Big Give outfit. This is for Jacob's sister Abbigal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to have DD2 try it on and model it, but I thought better of it. I'm pretty sure she would have thought it was hers and I might not have been able to get it off of her!!!  Does it look okay? I only make stuff for my kiddos and my neices so I am really nervous about this outfit! I can see about a million things I should have done differently. I hope little Abbigal likes it.


Looks great!  I'm sure it will be well loved!



minnie2 said:


> I actually made Kyle these shorts awhile ago but Friday it was finally warm enough for him to wear them.  He has Darth vader ones like them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the dress for my girlfriends niece that I got roped into and I really didn't want to make.  Hopefully she will like it and once I see her in it I will be glad I made it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Carla's peasant dress up sized to a 12!  *THANKS CARLA!!!!!!! *
> At 1st I thought it was going to be HUGE because I am used to making things for my niece and Nikki and Nikki is only an 8.
> Her she is modeling it.  It is for her BFF's bday gift.


Everything looks great!  Love the star war shorts!  

How did you make the peasant a size 12?  I'm going to my my DD a top this week.  She's still wearing a size 8 nightgown I made her but it is a bit snug.  I was just going to add more at the fold.


----------



## t-beri

sahm1000 said:


> Are you talking about the 1/2 Princess Marathon?  That is what I'm trying to get ready to do.  I figure it will take me till then to be able to do it !  One of my high school friends is also a big WDW fan (she did the CP and met her husband there ) and lives in Maryland.  We agreed that we would do it together - but she is way ahead of me.  She can already run around 5 1/2 miles where I am working on 5 minutes!



  Kristine's been hitting the gym to get ready.  I think it's a GREAT goal.  Besides, what's more motivational than going to Disney???  Good luck, you'll get there just keep plugging away. BABY STEPS!  I always set stupid goals for myself while running ( I used to be "a runner") because I actually don't really like running  so I'd be like ok, sprint to the next light pole then you can just jog to the next one. OR when I am ready to call it quits I'll use driveways but where i live they aren't very close to each other.  It'll usually get me to keep going even after I think I want to quit.


----------



## Mirb1214

2cutekidz said:


> Okey Dokey...Double Layer Stripwork twirl skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for posting this!  I can't wait to try it out!


----------



## t-beri

Ok all you cloth diapering Twilight freaks  Have you seen THIS???

http://hyenacart.com/clothcouturediapers/index.php?c=51&p=71404

What a gorgeous dipe!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Mrs. Miller;
Did you use a pattern to get the general shape of the dress?  I love the bodice, the way the straps are, esp. in the back, o.k., everything... and was just wondering if you are working from a pattern at all.


----------



## surfergirl602

t-beri said:


> Ok all you cloth diapering Twilight freaks  Have you seen THIS???
> 
> http://hyenacart.com/clothcouturediapers/index.php?c=51&p=71404
> 
> What a gorgeous dipe!



Oh my gosh - pooping on Edward?!?!  Wha???  That's one expensive diaper.  The bid is at 69.00!


----------



## phins_jazy

t-beri said:


> Ok all you cloth diapering Twilight freaks  Have you seen THIS???
> 
> http://hyenacart.com/clothcouturediapers/index.php?c=51&p=71404
> 
> What a gorgeous dipe!



$69!!!    It had better be a self cleaning diaper!!!  Or at least come with it's own Edward.


----------



## DisneyMOM09

Thanks for all the compliments on the Big Give outfit! You guys really know how to make a girl feel good about her work! 

That Twilight diaper is great! I can't believe someone would pay $69 for one diaper though!! I'm as Twilight as obsessed as the next girl, but wow that is crazy expensive!! 

Linette, I love the Cinderella dress! As for that little girl.. you should totally tell her paents. It would really be a disservice to her if she was allowed to get away with stealing from your son. I know that as a parent I would want to know if my child did something like tht so I could find out what was behind it. 

So after reading some of your blogs I decided to start my own. Yikes! You can go check it out if you'd like! the link is in my signature!  If you have a blog in need of reading, I would love to read it, please direct me to the link!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ireland_nicole said:


> Mrs. Miller;
> Did you use a pattern to get the general shape of the dress?  I love the bodice, the way the straps are, esp. in the back, o.k., everything... and was just wondering if you are working from a pattern at all.




HI Nicole,

Isn't Linnette just amazing!  She is so talented and can just think of something and make it.  I don't think she uses patterns at all but she needs to answer that herself.  She posts pictures of white paper that she has custom made to fit the person.  Again, Amazing!!

Just wanted to say Hi and welcome to the sewing section.


----------



## DisneyMOM09

Oops forgot to tell you guys in my last post that after reading all of your recommendations for the Easy Fit pants pattern, I broke down and bought it, well the bundle pack with the Portrait Peasant the Stripwork Jumper and the Easy fit pants. I made one set of the pants (will post pics later) and have started the Peasant top! You were so right, Carla's patterns rock!!!!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

YES!

Today was the day I did it.  I put in the lap zipper using instructions from youtube.  It was harder as the seam also had a inside pocket with an overlay but it wasn't tragic and it wasn't great either.  The stitching is not the best but it was just a funky dress I wanted to make.  It has sat on my table for weeks since I haven't been sewing.

I can't get pictures until DS comes home, if then.

But I am celebrating.  I love youtube when I get confused and can't figure something out there is always a video on how to do it.


----------



## 3goofyboys

t-beri said:


> quick update.  I'll be 31 weeks on tues and haven't taken a belly pic yet so her ya go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mind you I have NO makeup on and I'm exhausted so excuse the circles!!!
> 
> ...t.


You look FANTASTIC!! Take it easy and get lots of rest (simple to do with other kiddos, I know!)



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> My Grandmom dies last night. She had breast cancer with mets to the brain. She was started getting morphine every hour for the pain she was in. It has been really hard explainning it to my girls, Juliet gets it kind of, but Joci keeps saying "we can go see her when she gets better", Evie will never remember her though. I tried to read the only book I had that dealt about a child losing someone but had a hard time reading it without crying. She is the first death we have had in the family that was someone they knew & saw. I am not sure how else to explain it to them so they understand. Any one have any good kids books about someone who was sick and died not just really old & died?


No recommendations, but I'm sorry for your loss.



mrsmiller said:


> I am working on a Cinderella sundress ( this picture the dress is only hand basted) I hand basted to have an idea how it will look , as usual I am wondering if you think Cinderella when you look at it (dress is not finished)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIME TO VENT AND I NEED ADVISE!!!
> 
> OK, so today I have our friends (with their two daughters) come over, we did a little sewing ( I was teaching them) and one of the girls was telling me how she got in trouble for stealing, I gave her a little talk about why it is bad to steal, how God do not like it, and how you hurt a lot of different people with your actions (parents, friends , etc) and asked her what her brain told her when she did it ...her response was ...I knew it was bad we kept talking and BTW the last time (last week) she came to my apartment  I promised her if she did good  in school I was going to buy her a PSP or Nintendo dsi,
> 
> 
> My youngest son collects trading cards, some of the cards are really expensive and he has quite a collection, the little girl asked me for some and I told her that they belonged to my son , they were really expensive but she could asked my son to give her one maybe of lesser value that he did not mind sharing ( he gave her 2 cards), well after the family left my son came to the room crying that half of his collection cards were missing!!!! more than 30 cards ( he's been collecting them since he was 5 and had them in a tin can even thought we bought him a binder with the pages to keep them and told him over and over to take care of them as they were expensive and as some of them were so rare , hard to get)
> 
> at this point I am so MAD!! I wanted to call the parents and let them know what happened , but my husband told me to let it go, that it was my little one's fault for being careless , I pointed out that one of the card I spent a good amount of money(it was for his birthday) and the told me let him learn a lesson
> 
> the family is to come back next Sunday and I really want to talk to the parents, to me is the principle of the matter, she knew we spoke about stealing and that being WRONG, if I only had a tape of the speech i gave her about it...I spoke for about 15 min to her and i thoughtshe "got it" , I feel so stupid and upset at the same time,
> 
> I told my husband that I will let her know that she will not be getting anything from us, but my husband says we have to because we promised her, I really do not want to get her anything , my husband keeps saying let it go...What will you do????????????????
> 
> sorry for the vent but I am so HURT!!!!
> 
> linnette



Love the dress, of course it looks like Cindy!

I agree with everyone else, you need to talk to her and her parents.  As a parent, I would want to know if my kids were stealing things, how can I deal with a situation I don't know about? It would be a huge disservice to this child, who you obviously care about, to let her get away with this.



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Didn't put in an offer.  We don't love the yard/driveway.  The house itself is perfect (although at the highest end of our price range of course!).  The driveway is on a hill and kinda long- which would be kinda hard for me to snow blow to get to work since Randy works nights.


Our driveway is on a hill and it is THE WORST!  In fact, on my list of requirements for our next house is a nice flat driveway!

Tykatmadismomma, sorry for your loss.


Love everything that's been posted, you all are one busy bunch!


----------



## minnie2

MouseTriper said:


> Thanks, I did check there but saw none.
> .


Try emailing her she might be able to make one for you.



lovesdumbo said:


> Everything looks great!  Love the star war shorts!
> 
> How did you make the peasant a size 12?  I'm going to my my DD a top this week.  She's still wearing a size 8 nightgown I made her but it is a bit snug.  I was just going to add more at the fold.


Thanks to the wonderful Carla' she gave me the exact measurement !  LOL  
 I had the largest size already printed out and I added .75 to the center but leaving that much between the fold and the pattern.  I also added I think an inch or maybe 2 to the bottom since it would need to be longer for a larger kid.  I hope it fits ok!  I think it will because it is big on Nik but now as HUGE as I thought it would be!  

I ahve also enlarges the Simply sweet dress the same way



t-beri said:


> Ok all you cloth diapering Twilight freaks  Have you seen THIS???
> 
> http://hyenacart.com/clothcouturediapers/index.php?c=51&p=71404
> 
> What a gorgeous dipe!


 Now I LOVE me some Twilight and some Emmett in particular but on a baby's butt for $69

 What I really want is that fabric!!!!!!  it looks like the design is in the fabric not and iron on or appliqued.


----------



## lovesdumbo

minnie2 said:


> Thanks to the wonderful Carla' she gave me the exact measurement !  LOL
> I had the largest size already printed out and I added .75 to the center but leaving that much between the fold and the pattern.  I also added I think an inch or maybe 2 to the bottom since it would need to be longer for a larger kid.  I hope it fits ok!  I think it will because it is big on Nik but now as HUGE as I thought it would be!
> 
> I ahve also enlarges the Simply sweet dress the same way



Thanks!  That is what I was going to do-I have the pattern put together for the elongated top and it appears long enough.  I measured my DD and she was only about 1/2" bigger than a size 8 but I think both of my girls have my broad shoulders.  The peasant tops seem to be a bit tights right under the arms.  I was going to cut the top out using the "with ruffles" cutting line even though I'm not doing ruffles.  I thought that would give a bit more room in the underarm area.  If it doesn't work I can always cut that extra off and redo the top casing.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

DS did take an ok picture of the dress.  I think the problem is the person wearing it.

It is fun and funky dress made out of batik.  I think it will be good for Epcot or even MNSSHP?


----------



## minnie2

lovesdumbo said:


> Thanks!  That is what I was going to do-I have the pattern put together for the elongated top and it appears long enough.  I measured my DD and she was only about 1/2" bigger than a size 8 but I think both of my girls have my broad shoulders.  The peasant tops seem to be a bit tights right under the arms.  I was going to cut the top out using the "with ruffles" cutting line even though I'm not doing ruffles.  I thought that would give a bit more room in the underarm area.  If it doesn't work I can always cut that extra off and redo the top casing.


you could also add a little extra length under the arm....



MinnieVanMom said:


> DS did take an ok picture of the dress.  I think the problem is the person wearing it.
> 
> It is fun and funky dress made out of batik.  I think it will be good for Epcot or even MNSSHP?


OMG you are NUTS you looks GREAT and the dress if perfect!


----------



## eeyore3847

MinnieVanMom said:


> DS did take an ok picture of the dress.  I think the problem is the person wearing it.




you look amazing!!!! love the dress too!


----------



## *Toadstool*

MouseTriper said:


> Have any of you ever seen Buzz Lightyear applique designs for an embroidery machine?????


Did you find one yet??



froggy33 said:


> Good morning all!!
> I ordered the serger from Hancock Fabrics - it should be here in a few days - but now I need help with the Thread.  What do you buy??  Do you have to buy 4 cones of each color??  Does anyone know of some somewhat inexpensive thread, or sets of thread??  I am going to get some books on how to use it, but I want to be able to hit the ground running when it does get here!


Just wanted to tell you that Joann has the Maxi lock cones on sale for around 2 dollars a spool. *This is a GREAT deal!!!* I ordered 1 of every color, and I plan on buying these big plastic serger spools that my dealer sells that you can wind other colors on so you don't have to have several spools of each.
Joann is putting their Maxi Lock on clearance because they are going to start carrying another brand. I think it is Madiera? I am not sure.

Sorry for the drive by posts. I am not feeling well.


----------



## lovesdumbo

MinnieVanMom said:


> DS did take an ok picture of the dress.  I think the problem is the person wearing it.
> 
> It is fun and funky dress made out of batik.  I think it will be good for Epcot or even MNSSHP?


That dress looks awesome!  Your DS did a great job taking the photos!  I wouldn't call it funky-I think you could wear it almost anywhere. 



minnie2 said:


> you could also add a little extra length under the arm....


I didn't want to mess with that curved seam........



*Toadstool* said:


> I am not feeling well.


Hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## froggy33

MinnieVanMom said:


> DS did take an ok picture of the dress.  I think the problem is the person wearing it.
> 
> It is fun and funky dress made out of batik.  I think it will be good for Epcot or even MNSSHP?


This is so nice!  I am planning on making a bubble skirt for myself, but I am a little hesitant as I have never made anything for an adult!  A skirt should be pretty easy though.  I don't know if I would tackle a top - yours is amazing though!!



*Toadstool* said:


> Just wanted to tell you that Joann has the Maxi lock cones on sale for around 2 dollars a spool. *This is a GREAT deal!!!* I ordered 1 of every color, and I plan on buying these big plastic serger spools that my dealer sells that you can wind other colors on so you don't have to have several spools of each.
> Joann is putting their Maxi Lock on clearance because they are going to start carrying another brand. I think it is Madiera? I am not sure.
> 
> Sorry for the drive by posts. I am not feeling well.



Thank you!  Did you have to order online or do they have them in the store??  I was looking at Maxi Lock - I hear they are pretty good threads!  I also like the idea of winding onto another spool.  I don't know that I would need 1000-3000 yards of each color!!

Hope you feel better!

Jessica


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Arrrrrrr....
Its official, my central air and my dishwaser are both busted. 
AC repair can't come til tomorrow- it is 80 degrees at least in my house!!! Fans just dont cut it. No sewing for me til that gets fixed- my feet are HUGE!
AND- my dishwasher is not working- can't come til NEXT WED to fix that!!!

Oh well, guess life just rolls along anyway, doesn't it?

DH took Megan outside yesterday with no sun block and she got burned on her arms and is cranky today.
My parents are visiting and my Mother thoughtfully looked at me and said "I think you are bigger than I was- hey, maybe you're having twins" i didnt even make eye contact with her- just said "well that was rude"
i dont think she even got it.
sigh...why did I tell them it was okay to stay overnight???????


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

t-beri said:


> Kristine's been hitting the gym to get ready.  I think it's a GREAT goal.  Besides, what's more motivational than going to Disney???  Good luck, you'll get there just keep plugging away. BABY STEPS!  I always set stupid goals for myself while running ( I used to be "a runner") because I actually don't really like running  so I'd be like ok, sprint to the next light pole then you can just jog to the next one. OR when I am ready to call it quits I'll use driveways but where i live they aren't very close to each other.  It'll usually get me to keep going even after I think I want to quit.



I'm still working it.  And the Disney goal is the only thing that keeps me motivated because TRUST me .... I still dread every last minute of it.  But I'm really hoping to enjoy it!!!


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

I really need to get motivated I have the girls and Ty pretty much packed. I have to finish Katies Mickey head tee, and make 2 minnie bows for the tees then, 2 bows for Mad for her minnie tee, then 2 more bows for other outfits. My girls decided they didnt want customs but they did want to match. I am talking Identical! Everything except their shoes!   

We are taking a bag with a change of clothes for Mad, I wish I would have thought about it earlier to customize one with my Dis name on it!


----------



## eeyore3847

Finished a very cute and simple hannah dress....






Lori


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Arrrrrrr....
> Its official, my central air and my dishwaser are both busted.
> AC repair can't come til tomorrow- it is 80 degrees at least in my house!!! Fans just dont cut it. No sewing for me til that gets fixed- my feet are HUGE!
> AND- my dishwasher is not working- can't come til NEXT WED to fix that!!!
> 
> Oh well, guess life just rolls along anyway, doesn't it?
> 
> DH took Megan outside yesterday with no sun block and she got burned on her arms and is cranky today.
> My parents are visiting and my Mother thoughtfully looked at me and said "I think you are bigger than I was- hey, maybe you're having twins" i didnt even make eye contact with her- just said "well that was rude"
> i dont think she even got it.
> sigh...why did I tell them it was okay to stay overnight???????




I feel for you, sometimes people just dont think. Infact I could post a pic that would make you feel a million times better!


----------



## billwendy

livndisney said:


> I was looking through some older pics and came across some that I got a kick out of......
> 
> Morgan's first thoughts on SW  (She had been in this country about 2 weeks LOL)



How CUTE is that!!!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> My Grandmom dies last night. She had breast cancer with mets to the brain. She was started getting morphine every hour for the pain she was in. It has been really hard explainning it to my girls, Juliet gets it kind of, but Joci keeps saying "we can go see her when she gets better", Evie will never remember her though. I tried to read the only book I had that dealt about a child losing someone but had a hard time reading it without crying. She is the first death we have had in the family that was someone they knew & saw. I am not sure how else to explain it to them so they understand. Any one have any good kids books about someone who was sick and died not just really old & died?







Tykatmadismomma said:


> My Aunt called me tonight my grandfather passed away this afternoon. He had been sick for a long time. I was hoping to see him during our Florida visit.







MinnieVanMom said:


> DS did take an ok picture of the dress.  I think the problem is the person wearing it.
> 
> It is fun and funky dress made out of batik.  I think it will be good for Epcot or even MNSSHP?



APRIL - you are BEAUTIFUL!!!! and your dress is amazing and the scenery is AWESOME!!!!!!!!

Linette!!!! - put yourself in the other mother's shoes - if one of your boys went over to a friens house  and stole some of their collection would you want to know? would you want them to get a gift from that person after stealing without getting caught???? I think you need to give her a chance to confess and if she doesnt talk to mom - I think she would want to nip this in the bud before it grows into something larger like shoplifting!!!! Your Cindy dress is AMAZING!!!

Hey Croc Lovers - did you see on the croc website that mary janes are 50% off if you get 2 pairs? Sizes are selling out FAST!! I tried to get Elizabeth a pink pair and they sold out by the time I went to pay!!!! It doesnt include the disney minnie or HM or princess mary janes though....


----------



## MinnieVanMom

eeyore3847 said:


> Finished a very cute and simple hannah dress....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Lori,
That doesn't look simple at all.  Super job it is beautiful and she is too cute.


----------



## candicenicole19

I have not read through any of the posts just, just wanted to share some GOOD NEWS!  We got the DATES FOR ZOES WISH TRIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Our ship leaves on May 24th!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

What we are planning right now is to have the Wish granting party at Zoe's 
10th Birthday party on May 17th and totally suprise her!  She has no idea right now and I plan to keep it that way but OMG it is SO HARD!  There is so much I have to do before the trip and with it being so close I hope that I have time to do everything lol.  We are trying to work it out through my Hubby's work so that they will give him the time off and pay him and take the days off the end of the year.  He has to "earn" his vacation time based on what he works so there isn o way we will have enough for this wish trip and our trip to Ocean City Maryland in June


Anyway, Just wanted to share in the EXCITMENT!  I am about to burst so I had to tell SOMEONE!  lol

Off to try to finish some orders so I can start on some CRUISE WEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Candice


----------



## mrsmiller

MinnieVanMom said:


> HI Nicole,
> 
> Isn't Linnette just amazing!  She is so talented and can just think of something and make it.  I don't think she uses patterns at all but she needs to answer that herself.  She posts pictures of white paper that she has custom made to fit the person.  Again, Amazing!!
> 
> Just wanted to say Hi and welcome to the sewing section.



THANK YOU APRIL  I missed this post, sorry!!!!  the princesses sundresses like I said over and over are really easy to make , I think all together  1 front piece (x2) 1 back piece(1x) 1 piece for the bottom (x2) and the straps...that's it... it just happened that I decided to open an etsy store so I 've been busy but I am trying to work on a tutorial as with 1 pattern you can adjust to different styles...





MinnieVanMom said:


> DS did take an ok picture of the dress.  I think the problem is the person wearing it.
> 
> It is fun and funky dress made out of batik.  I think it will be good for Epcot or even MNSSHP?




Now , April ....You look amazing!!!!!!!I really hate to wear dresses and to me it is something that I wear for a special occasion only, 

my husband  is really mad I posted about the "situation" , and I've decided that I will speak to the girl, as I do not have their mother phone , I have to wait for next week but sorry no gift for her but thank you all for the wonderful advise , it really hurt me the fact that i spoke to her about stealing and I guess she did not care or chose not to listen, but the more I think about it the more I am convinced that she has a "problem" that really needs to be address, and like somebody posted I know that as a mother if my boys do something like this , Heck yes !!! I want to know

BTW: Have any of you ever tried  daily energy supplements  or drinks (like the 5 hrs energy shots) I am so tired constantly that I was wondering if this will give me a boost,

Linnette


----------



## ireland_nicole

MinnieVanMom said:


> DS did take an ok picture of the dress.  I think the problem is the person wearing it.
> 
> It is fun and funky dress made out of batik.  I think it will be good for Epcot or even MNSSHP?


Are you kidding?  I only wish I could get such a good fit; I love the dress and think you could where it anywhere; you look lovely.


eeyore3847 said:


> Finished a very cute and simple hannah dress....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Don't know how simple it was, but definitely cute!



mrsmiller said:


> THANK YOU APRIL  I missed this post, sorry!!!!  the princesses sundresses like I said over and over are really easy to make , I think all together  1 front piece (x2) 1 back piece(1x) 1 piece for the bottom (x2) and the straps...that's it... it just happened that I decided to open an etsy store so I 've been busy but I am trying to work on a tutorial as with 1 pattern you can adjust to different styles...



Please please let me know if you ever do that pattern, I would soooo pay for it; I'm desperately coveting that back design. LOL.  I think you're doing the right thing with this little girl.  She's young enough to change and make better choices without it severely affecting her future; I'm glad that you care enough to try to make this right instead of just shutting her out.  Talking about it has the potential to help you and your son get what is yours back, but her as well.  I don't know about the energy drinks, but there are a lot of physical reasons for being so tired.  I would recommend having a quick visit to the dr. and get some basic blood work done.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Arrrrrrr....
> Its official, my central air and my dishwaser are both busted.
> AC repair can't come til tomorrow- it is 80 degrees at least in my house!!! Fans just dont cut it. No sewing for me til that gets fixed- my feet are HUGE!
> AND- my dishwasher is not working- can't come til NEXT WED to fix that!!!
> 
> Oh well, guess life just rolls along anyway, doesn't it?
> 
> DH took Megan outside yesterday with no sun block and she got burned on her arms and is cranky today.
> My parents are visiting and my Mother thoughtfully looked at me and said "I think you are bigger than I was- hey, maybe you're having twins" i didnt even make eye contact with her- just said "well that was rude"
> i dont think she even got it.
> sigh...why did I tell them it was okay to stay overnight???????


so sorry your Mom hurt your feelings.
Good luck with A/C & dishwasher.




Tykatmadismomma said:


> I really need to get motivated I have the girls and Ty pretty much packed. I have to finish Katies Mickey head tee, and make 2 minnie bows for the tees then, 2 bows for Mad for her minnie tee, then 2 more bows for other outfits. My girls decided they didnt want customs but they did want to match. I am talking Identical! Everything except their shoes!
> 
> We are taking a bag with a change of clothes for Mad, I wish I would have thought about it earlier to customize one with my Dis name on it!


Good luck getting everything done!  I have decided that I need to let some things go-I was stressing myself too much.  

Do you know what parks you'll be in?  

Here are my plans:
5/2 arrive at AKL.  Go to AK if time before 6pm dinner at Boma.
5/3 sunrise safari at AK, probably hop to MK-not sure if we'll be up for Spectro or too tired from being up early
5/4 probably Epcot-have 2:00 ADR at Chef de France (might try Spectro this night?)
5/5 DS wants to eat lunch at Mexico CS for Cinco de Mayo so we'll probably hit Epcot for AM EMH-we might hop elsewhere-6:30 dinner at Sanna
5/6 8:05 breakfast at CP, MK, dinner at Calif Grill
5/7 MGM-Fantasmic pkg at Mama Melrose
5/8 not sure last full day, dinner at Narcoossee's
5/9 not sure going home-will be picked up at AKL at 3:45pm.

We'll have hoppers so we could meet up with you somewhere-it will be me & DS(8).

I've got to go pack some more!!!!



eeyore3847 said:


> Finished a very cute and simple hannah dress....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


Cute!




candicenicole19 said:


> I have not read through any of the posts just, just wanted to share some GOOD NEWS!  We got the DATES FOR ZOES WISH TRIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Our ship leaves on May 24th!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What we are planning right now is to have the Wish granting party at Zoe's
> 10th Birthday party on May 17th and totally suprise her!  She has no idea right now and I plan to keep it that way but OMG it is SO HARD!  There is so much I have to do before the trip and with it being so close I hope that I have time to do everything lol.  We are trying to work it out through my Hubby's work so that they will give him the time off and pay him and take the days off the end of the year.  He has to "earn" his vacation time based on what he works so there isn o way we will have enough for this wish trip and our trip to Ocean City Maryland in June
> 
> 
> Anyway, Just wanted to share in the EXCITMENT!  I am about to burst so I had to tell SOMEONE!  lol
> 
> Off to try to finish some orders so I can start on some CRUISE WEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Candice


How exciting!  Good luck working out vacation time!


----------



## maroo

Hey guys!!  This is Maroo (obviously) from the Wish Trippers thread, friend of Lauren (wish teen) and generally love all things DISboutique!! 

Can I get the web address that someone gave me way back when I was looking at stuff for the Big Give for Lauren?  The one that has all of the beautiful clothes in it all in one place?

If you don't mind posting it (or PM me)...trying to research getting clothes made for a 4/5 yr old.  

***UPDATE...I take it back!!!!  This is answered in the first post!!  *runs away embarrassed!!*  Sorry to interrupt!  Back to the show...


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Thanks for all the kind remarks on my dress and my sad 50 yr old looks.  I feel old lately.

I was working on a new dress and messed it up so bad.  The pattern measurements said I would be size 12 even though I thought it was crazy!  I made the dress and it is all wrong and huge.  Unfortunately I have sewn it together facings and all.  What can I do now?  I love the fabric and want to save it somehow.

Linnette, Read your PM's.


----------



## Stephres

Sorry for another drive-by but I have been reading and praying for those who asked. Maroo, look at the first page of this thread and there's a link to the photobucket account. That should help you out.

I did not have to go to school today! It's been the first time in weeks. You would think I would use my time wisely, but I only did a couple loads of laundry and cleaning and grocery shopping. I did manage to complete something. I bought this fabric at the end of summer last year and then decided it was too babyish for Megan. One of my teacher friends always says nice things to me about Megan's outfits and has a three year old so I made this for her:






Sorry for the crappy lighting but the fabric is much prettier in real light.

I hope she likes pink elephants!


----------



## *Toadstool*

Stephres said:


> Sorry for another drive-by but I have been reading and praying for those who asked. Maroo, look at the first page of this thread and there's a link to the photobucket account. That should help you out.
> 
> I did not have to go to school today! It's been the first time in weeks. You would think I would use my time wisely, but I only did a couple loads of laundry and cleaning and grocery shopping. I did manage to complete something. I bought this fabric at the end of summer last year and then decided it was too babyish for Megan. One of my teacher friends always says nice things to me about Megan's outfits and has a three year old so I made this for her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crappy lighting but the fabric is much prettier in real light.
> 
> I hope she likes pink elephants!


That is so cute!!! Are those elephants on the fabric??? I love it!!!
Are you the one that said you knew of a pattern for skinny minny pants? It was a euro pattern if I remember correctly. I am looking for something to use for a knit pants pattern, and I think that would probably be it!


----------



## emcreative

HI Ladies, hope you don't mind my stopping by again, especially since I can't sew to save my life!  

I know I should go back and hilight but I'm having a kinda icky day so I hope you don't mind if I take a shortcut.

MiniVanMom, I loved the dress you made! You look lovely!  It seems to me that would be one you could wear quite a few places and dress it up or down just by changing your shoes and jewelry.

Ireland_Nicole, please be patient with me..what is a bounceback vacation?  I'm still learning new phrases and acronyms every day, this will be my second disney trip as an adult (only third overall, but the first time I went they had just barely opened Epcot!)

Thanks for allowing me to post my link.  Here is my "passion."  www.marahmason.deviantart.com.  As I stated it's not a store and I'm not selling anything.  Yes I do it for freelance BUT for magazines and books (so it's not a commercial I swear!).  I just thought I would share what I do since I've had so much fun seeing all the works you've all created! (A small note, as you look through the whole gallery there may be some nudity and violence...just a warning if you are easily offended or there may be small eyes about.  NO it's not obscene!! I PROMISE! I am probably being overly cautious but I would hate offending someone).  If you're nervous I'll post a few small ones for you:












I have been thinking that even the basic sewing is probably out for me but I want to be somehow crafty, so I'm tempted to try making some hairbows for the girls for the trip.  What do y'all think?  Do you have a tutorial you prefer?  I was looking at these:
http://www.theribbonretreat.com/custom/free_projects.aspx
And it seemed like I might be able to do it.

Does anyone else have a better how-to link to suggest?  Are there any here who do bows that I could turn to for advice? (or a "SAVE ME WHAT DID I DO WRONG" when I mess it up? lol)

And thank you again for the congrats and the warm welcome, especially since I'm new and not techinically a disboutiquer!


----------



## jessesgirl

ok someone has posted a link to an onlinefabric store that had good prices can someone post it again ? Im on a hunt for new fabric .. I need to get to working on the 20 outfits for my little one .


----------



## Stephres

*Toadstool* said:


> Are you the one that said you knew of a pattern for skinny minny pants? It was a euro pattern if I remember correctly. I am looking for something to use for a knit pants pattern, and I think that would probably be it!



It actually is a leggings pattern that came with a euro skirt. I have never made the skirt but made the leggings three times! It is the laguna pattern. HTH!


----------



## *Toadstool*

lovesdumbo said:


> Hope you're feeling better soon!


Thanks!



froggy33 said:


> Thank you!  Did you have to order online or do they have them in the store??  I was looking at Maxi Lock - I hear they are pretty good threads!  I also like the idea of winding onto another spool.  I don't know that I would need 1000-3000 yards of each color!!
> 
> Hope you feel better!
> 
> Jessica


The dealer that I bought my Bablylock from said to use Maxi-Lock because the thread is better than some of the other brands... something about fuzzies on the thread. I did have to order it online. We have 2 Joann stores in New Orleans, and neither of them had any left. They said it went quick! I know some of the colors must be gone online. There was only one color of pink. I know there has got to be more than one color of pink serger thread! I need at least 10 different shades... 
Here is the spools I was talking about. Not sure if these are the ones my local shop carries but this is what I found. Might be able to find something locally that is similar. http://www.homesew.com/N569.html
I think that is such a great idea!! You can use it to wind crochet thread and stuff like that too. I have tons of crochet thread!


----------



## *Toadstool*

MinnieVanMom said:


> DS did take an ok picture of the dress.  I think the problem is the person wearing it.
> 
> It is fun and funky dress made out of batik.  I think it will be good for Epcot or even MNSSHP?


Beautiful! I love batik! I think you should wear it alot more than just to Disney!



Stephres said:


> It actually is a leggings pattern that came with a euro skirt. I have never made the skirt but made the leggings three times! It is the laguna pattern. HTH!


Yes, that helps. Thank you! My current farbenmix co-op appears to be having trouble getting patterns. I might be waiting a while! I have bought some from fabrichound before, but I am trying to save money.


----------



## mirandag819

emcreative said:


> HI Ladies, hope you don't mind my stopping by again, especially since I can't sew to save my life!
> 
> I know I should go back and hilight but I'm having a kinda icky day so I hope you don't mind if I take a shortcut.
> 
> MiniVanMom, I loved the dress you made! You look lovely!  It seems to me that would be one you could wear quite a few places and dress it up or down just by changing your shoes and jewelry.
> 
> Ireland_Nicole, please be patient with me..what is a bounceback vacation?  I'm still learning new phrases and acronyms every day, this will be my second disney trip as an adult (only third overall, but the first time I went they had just barely opened Epcot!)
> 
> Thanks for allowing me to post my link.  Here is my "passion."  www.marahmason.deviantart.com.  As I stated it's not a store and I'm not selling anything.  Yes I do it for freelance BUT for magazines and books (so it's not a commercial I swear!).  I just thought I would share what I do since I've had so much fun seeing all the works you've all created! (A small note, as you look through the whole gallery there may be some nudity and violence...just a warning if you are easily offended or there may be small eyes about.  NO it's not obscene!! I PROMISE! I am probably being overly cautious but I would hate offending someone).  If you're nervous I'll post a few small ones for you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been thinking that even the basic sewing is probably out for me but I want to be somehow crafty, so I'm tempted to try making some hairbows for the girls for the trip.  What do y'all think?  Do you have a tutorial you prefer?  I was looking at these:
> http://www.theribbonretreat.com/custom/free_projects.aspx
> And it seemed like I might be able to do it.
> 
> Does anyone else have a better how-to link to suggest?  Are there any here who do bows that I could turn to for advice? (or a "SAVE ME WHAT DID I DO WRONG" when I mess it up? lol)
> 
> And thank you again for the congrats and the warm welcome, especially since I'm new and not techinically a disboutiquer!



I decided to give sewing a try.... I had never touched a sewing machine a week ago and this weekend I made this dress for DD 
















Here is a link to a post about hairbows.... I think it is a great demo on how to easily make your own. http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2048367

But really you should give sewing a try if you like the idea. I still can't believe I made a dress, I couldn't even hand sewing a button a week ago, but with everyone's help and advice on great patterns, I was able to put something together. It may not be the best looking, but for a first attempt I feel good, hopefully I get better with time. 

BTW.... I do like your art, it is very cool


----------



## emcreative

mirandag819 said:


> I decided to give sewing a try.... I had never touched a sewing machine a week ago and this weekend I made this dress for DD




That's your FIRST attempt.  OMG.  WOW!!!!

Thanks for the bows link, I can't wait to check it out!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

Wendy~ I got the tink pillowcase today! It will be great, thank you so much! I am trying to figure out just the right cordinate to go with it....It will take me forever!  I am not a decisive person.


----------



## desparatelydisney

mirandag819 said:


> I decided to give sewing a try.... I had never touched a sewing machine a week ago and this weekend I made this dress for DD



Absolutely wonderful!  But I warn you....it's addictive!!!


----------



## mirandag819

desparatelydisney said:


> Absolutely wonderful!  But I warn you....it's addictive!!!



LOL! I know! I can't stop....I let DD get away with far too many cartoons today after work, because I wanted to keep working on my animal kingdom outfit for her. I really should get some sleep, but I want to finish getting the  strips sewn together tonight. I sooooo should have done laundry tonight, but that didn't happen. I really should have paid attention when everyone said how addicting it was.


----------



## MouseTriper

*Toadstool* said:


> Did you find one yet??.


Nope, not yet.



eeyore3847 said:


> Finished a very cute and simple hannah dress....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


Aww that is cute!



Stephres said:


> Sorry for another drive-by but I have been reading and praying for those who asked. Maroo, look at the first page of this thread and there's a link to the photobucket account. That should help you out.
> 
> I did not have to go to school today! It's been the first time in weeks. You would think I would use my time wisely, but I only did a couple loads of laundry and cleaning and grocery shopping. I did manage to complete something. I bought this fabric at the end of summer last year and then decided it was too babyish for Megan. One of my teacher friends always says nice things to me about Megan's outfits and has a three year old so I made this for her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crappy lighting but the fabric is much prettier in real light.
> 
> I hope she likes pink elephants!


How sweet of you Steph, I am sure she will LOVE it!



mirandag819 said:


> I decided to give sewing a try.... I had never touched a sewing machine a week ago and this weekend I made this dress for DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a link to a post about hairbows.... I think it is a great demo on how to easily make your own. http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2048367
> 
> But really you should give sewing a try if you like the idea. I still can't believe I made a dress, I couldn't even hand sewing a button a week ago, but with everyone's help and advice on great patterns, I was able to put something together. It may not be the best looking, but for a first attempt I feel good, hopefully I get better with time.
> 
> BTW.... I do like your art, it is very cool


That turned out so cute!  You did a great job!


----------



## ireland_nicole

emcreative said:


> HI Ladies, hope you don't mind my stopping by again, especially since I can't sew to save my life!
> 
> Ireland_Nicole, please be patient with me..what is a bounceback vacation?  I'm still learning new phrases and acronyms every day, this will be my second disney trip as an adult (only third overall, but the first time I went they had just barely opened Epcot!)
> 
> And thank you again for the congrats and the warm welcome, especially since I'm new and not techinically a disboutiquer!



Hi!! A bounceback is when you book a trip for the following year while you are still on property.  (I like to get my husband hooked before we get home and he starts talking about how we can't afford to go next year, we need to see his family, etc. etc. ad nauseum. )  He knows how well our kids do there; and how much we are able to actually relax and enjoy them a bit; so I admit, I encourage the bounceback.  FWIW; usually there's an incentive to book this way.

If you can do what you do, you can certainly sew; I can't draw a straight line with a ruler, but I can... wait, I muddle my way through; and my DD and DS are so excited to get something Mommy made just for them.  And yes, you can make hairbows.  It just requires a lot of pictures and a little patience at the beginning.  You'll get the hang of it in no time.


----------



## teresajoy

poohnpigletCA said:


> Look at what I found at Joann's today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For $2.00 a yard.
> The fabric was on the same bolt although the fabric on the left is different. But I have 2 girls so it will not matter that the pattern is different.
> 
> Oh Auntie Fairygoodmother I hope you put that beautiful picture in your case file. Although I am holding on to the fabric until you make all of the bridesmaids dresses for your daughters wedding.
> 
> Now for your enjoyment the reason I do not sew. I got the fabric home and almost cried because I bought the wrong fabric.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup that would be the reverse side.



Yeah, you found some!!! When I made my niece Casey her Jasmine outfit out of this fabric, I used the backside of the fabric for the contrasting sleeves. I have picturse of it in my trip report. I would go find them for you, but I'm being lazy tonight! 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> My Grandmom dies last night. She had breast cancer with mets to the brain. She was started getting morphine every hour for the pain she was in. It has been really hard explainning it to my girls, Juliet gets it kind of, but Joci keeps saying "we can go see her when she gets better", Evie will never remember her though. I tried to read the only book I had that dealt about a child losing someone but had a hard time reading it without crying. She is the first death we have had in the family that was someone they knew & saw. I am not sure how else to explain it to them so they understand. Any one have any good kids books about someone who was sick and died not just really old & died?



I am so very sorry .



Tykatmadismomma said:


> My Aunt called me tonight my grandfather passed away this afternoon. He had been sick for a long time. I was hoping to see him during our Florida visit.



Oh no, I am sorry  That is so hard. 

My Grandpa died while I was on vacation in Florida the year I was pregnant with Lydia.  He and my Grandma had just moved up (to Michigan) from Florida a few days before I left. I thought I would get to spend more time with him when I got home.


----------



## emcreative

ireland_nicole said:


> Hi!! A bounceback is when you book a trip for the following year while you are still on property.  ...



I don't remember this from our last trip...is there a particular place to go to do this?  Are there discounts for it? How far in advance do they let you book?



ireland_nicole said:


> If you can do what you do, you can certainly sew;



Oh it seems to take a WHOLE other set of skills.  I'm not very good at following directions to assemble things, either!  I may try one day, but not before this trip!


----------



## sahm1000

MinnieVanMom said:


> DS did take an ok picture of the dress.  I think the problem is the person wearing it.
> 
> It is fun and funky dress made out of batik.  I think it will be good for Epcot or even MNSSHP?



Silly girl!  You look fantastic!  The dress is great too!  Love the batiks!  And as far as looking old, I swear you look way younger than I think you have said you are!  If I was to guess w/o knowing how old you are, I would've guessed in your 30's! 




Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Arrrrrrr....
> Its official, my central air and my dishwaser are both busted.
> AC repair can't come til tomorrow- it is 80 degrees at least in my house!!! Fans just dont cut it. No sewing for me til that gets fixed- my feet are HUGE!
> AND- my dishwasher is not working- can't come til NEXT WED to fix that!!!
> 
> Oh well, guess life just rolls along anyway, doesn't it?
> 
> DH took Megan outside yesterday with no sun block and she got burned on her arms and is cranky today.
> My parents are visiting and my Mother thoughtfully looked at me and said "I think you are bigger than I was- hey, maybe you're having twins" i didnt even make eye contact with her- just said "well that was rude"
> i dont think she even got it.
> sigh...why did I tell them it was okay to stay overnight???????



When I get sunburned some ibuprofen (motrin or advil) takes away some of the "tight" feeling so you might want to give Megan some.  And your Mom!  Yikes!  I'm sure she didn't mean it the way it sounded (I hope anyway!).





Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I'm still working it.  And the Disney goal is the only thing that keeps me motivated because TRUST me .... I still dread every last minute of it.  But I'm really hoping to enjoy it!!!



Let me know when you get to the part of when you enjoy it, cause I haven't found it yet!  I'm trying to run 3 times a week and I think it's going to kill me!  I am using the couch potato to 5K workout right now on www.coolrunning.com.  How is it possible that I can swim as much as I do (I swim 3 times a week for 3 1/2 hours total and about 4 miles in length a week) and not be able to run for more than a minute?  I swear it's pathetic!  And I always run early in the morning so no one sees me, I am afraid they would think I was dying and stop and offer help!  It's really bad (and kind of funny too!)!




eeyore3847 said:


> Finished a very cute and simple hannah dress....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Cute dress!  Does JoJo love it?  My girls adore HM!  But I have to tell you that when you said a simple hannah dress it took me a minute to figure out what  you were talking about!  Don't ask me where my head is!  I thought you were talking about the dress pattern name!  Duh!



candicenicole19 said:


> I have not read through any of the posts just, just wanted to share some GOOD NEWS!  We got the DATES FOR ZOES WISH TRIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Our ship leaves on May 24th!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What we are planning right now is to have the Wish granting party at Zoe's
> 10th Birthday party on May 17th and totally suprise her!  She has no idea right now and I plan to keep it that way but OMG it is SO HARD!  There is so much I have to do before the trip and with it being so close I hope that I have time to do everything lol.  We are trying to work it out through my Hubby's work so that they will give him the time off and pay him and take the days off the end of the year.  He has to "earn" his vacation time based on what he works so there isn o way we will have enough for this wish trip and our trip to Ocean City Maryland in June
> 
> 
> Anyway, Just wanted to share in the EXCITMENT!  I am about to burst so I had to tell SOMEONE!  lol
> 
> Off to try to finish some orders so I can start on some CRUISE WEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Candice



 Yeah!  I hope you have a great trip!  Congratulations!




mrsmiller said:


> BTW: Have any of you ever tried  daily energy supplements  or drinks (like the 5 hrs energy shots) I am so tired constantly that I was wondering if this will give me a boost,
> 
> Linnette



Nope, never tried them.  Be careful!  I try and get my energy the old fashioned way - diet coke and coffee!




Stephres said:


> Sorry for another drive-by but I have been reading and praying for those who asked. Maroo, look at the first page of this thread and there's a link to the photobucket account. That should help you out.
> 
> I did not have to go to school today! It's been the first time in weeks. You would think I would use my time wisely, but I only did a couple loads of laundry and cleaning and grocery shopping. I did manage to complete something. I bought this fabric at the end of summer last year and then decided it was too babyish for Megan. One of my teacher friends always says nice things to me about Megan's outfits and has a three year old so I made this for her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crappy lighting but the fabric is much prettier in real light.
> 
> I hope she likes pink elephants!



So nice of you Steph!  I'm sure she'll love it, it's adorable!




emcreative said:


> HI Ladies, hope you don't mind my stopping by again, especially since I can't sew to save my life!



You really should give sewing a try!  So many of us just started in the last few years sewing.  And I personally got a D in home ec in middle school (the only grade I ever got below a B my whole educational career all the way through college so you can imagine how traumatic that was!!!!!).  If that old bitty of a teacher could see me now!


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

LovesDumbo~ We are flying by the seat of our pants. 
We had a plan but now the funeral for grandpa is on Tuesday so we are thinking we are going to get 2 maybe 3 days in at Disney.  Monday, Thursday,Friday are possible.


----------



## jessesgirl

mrsmiller said:


> THANK YOU APRIL  I missed this post, sorry!!!!  the princesses sundresses like I said over and over are really easy to make , I think all together  1 front piece (x2) 1 back piece(1x) 1 piece for the bottom (x2) and the straps...that's it... it just happened that I decided to open an etsy store so I 've been busy but I am trying to work on a tutorial as with 1 pattern you can adjust to different styles...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now , April ....You look amazing!!!!!!!I really hate to wear dresses and to me it is something that I wear for a special occasion only,
> 
> my husband  is really mad I posted about the "situation" , and I've decided that I will speak to the girl, as I do not have their mother phone , I have to wait for next week but sorry no gift for her but thank you all for the wonderful advise , it really hurt me the fact that i spoke to her about stealing and I guess she did not care or chose not to listen, but the more I think about it the more I am convinced that she has a "problem" that really needs to be address, and like somebody posted I know that as a mother if my boys do something like this , Heck yes !!! I want to know
> 
> BTW: Have any of you ever tried  daily energy supplements  or drinks (like the 5 hrs energy shots) I am so tired constantly that I was wondering if this will give me a boost,
> 
> Linnette




Now I was an energy drink junkie b4 I got pg. I found that the crystal light add ins ( the ones you add to a bottle of water ) work really well and were more "healthy" than the 5hour energy, red bull ect.... because there is not tourine in it .


----------



## emcreative

Y'all are already rubbing off on me.  I was looking at this dress on Etsy thinking "oh, that would be so cute if she got red and black and yellow polka dots and turned it into a Minnie Mouse dress!" LOL!!!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

billwendy said:


> Kids Sewing Machine,,,,
> 
> Hi Everyone - does anyone know where I could get a kids sewing machine pretty cheap? I am working with a little girl who has many disabilities and would like to try sewing with her as part of her therapy session - Im a bit afraid to use the department machine (yes, believe it or not we have a machine in our department) with her and am wondering if the kids machine would be safer?? I want to try to gain her interest because that is when she pays the best attention and learns.....she is a sweetie, but has sooo many issues....tips or help from those who have a kiddie machine???
> 
> Thanks so much!!!
> 
> Update on Daniel - I know many of you continue to pray for my Daniel - he is doing pretty well right now as far as his health goes. His 2 big issues are weight loss ( he is getting sooooooo thin so he has no reserve if he were to get sick) and then just the damage from the tumor removal is resolving so slowly (posterior fossa syndrome) - I know too much compared to the others in our family, and sometimes that makes it so hard. He is still just very silly all the time and laughs and giggles at anything - makes him have a hard time with any school work they are trying to do with him.....but better than than being depressed and crying all the time, right??? Keep praying - he still has a long road of recovery!!!
> 
> Thanks friends!


I just saw one of those kids sewing machines at Wal-Mart the other night. It was by either Brother or Singer. I think it was like $30.  I'm sorry I was half way paying attention.

I will continue to pray for Daniel. Hopefully soon he will put some weight back on.



2cutekidz said:


> I hope not, I wore custom tees for our trip!!  I know, not quite what you meant...
> 
> My DD is 6 and does not like to wear most of the things I've been making.  I think around this age they rebel and want to be able to pick out their own things to wear.  If I make her something that she specifically requested she loves it!  The Vida pattern is great for the older kids, because its not twirly but still boutique.


Jenna went through that same phase and I have to say that it kind of broke my heart, but she has finally come back around.



t-beri said:


> quick update.  I'll be 31 weeks on tues and haven't taken a belly pic yet so her ya go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mind you I have NO makeup on and I'm exhausted so excuse the circles!!!
> 
> ...t.


You are adorable. 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> My Grandmom dies last night. She had breast cancer with mets to the brain. She was started getting morphine every hour for the pain she was in. It has been really hard explainning it to my girls, Juliet gets it kind of, but Joci keeps saying "we can go see her when she gets better", Evie will never remember her though. I tried to read the only book I had that dealt about a child losing someone but had a hard time reading it without crying. She is the first death we have had in the family that was someone they knew & saw. I am not sure how else to explain it to them so they understand. Any one have any good kids books about someone who was sick and died not just really old & died?





Tykatmadismomma said:


> My Aunt called me tonight my grandfather passed away this afternoon. He had been sick for a long time. I was hoping to see him during our Florida visit.


I am sorry for both of your losses. 



t-beri said:


> Ok all you cloth diapering Twilight freaks  Have you seen THIS???
> 
> http://hyenacart.com/clothcouturediapers/index.php?c=51&p=71404
> 
> What a gorgeous dipe!


Wow! That's a pricey diapey. 

Stacey-I love the pics that you posted. That party looked like so much fun that Jenna now wants a puppy party.She thought the dog food was hilarious and she was laughing so hard.

Congratulations to the one who is adopting new members into her family. I would love to adopt one day. Things will have to be settled around here first. 

Nicole-Sorry you are having a rough time.  Hopefully things will get better for you. Soon you will have a beautiful little one to love.

Everything else that was posted was absolutely adorable. I love the Bowling shirt. That is a great use for those fabric pictures. I have a couple of those so I just might make a Bowling shirt for Jenna.

We just got back from Arkansas an hour ago. My mind still feels like it is driving. While we were gone a friend called me and she wants Jenna to be the flower girl for her wedding. She is getting married June 27th, 2009. So I have a couple of months to make a dress for Jenna. I told her that I would make it to help her save some money (she offered to buy her a dress). That and I couldn't bear the thought of Jenna wearing an "off the rack" dress. (those who know me know I'm joking) They don't want anything too fancy. I am just going to make The Precious Dress by Carla with no collar, no sleeves and a teal sash and bow. I just don't know what to do for her hair.


----------



## eeyore3847

MinnieVanMom said:


> Lori,
> That doesn't look simple at all.  Super job it is beautiful and she is too cute.



aw thanks.....



ireland_nicole said:


> Don't know how simple it was, but definitely cute!
> 
> .



thank you!



lovesdumbo said:


> Cute!
> !


Thanks



MouseTriper said:


> Aww that is cute!






sahm1000 said:


> Cute dress!  Does JoJo love it?  My girls adore HM!  But I have to tell you that when you said a simple hannah dress it took me a minute to figure out what  you were talking about!  Don't ask me where my head is!  I thought you were talking about the dress pattern name!  Duh!



Jojo actually likes it, but is not a huge fan. She does not get to keep this one.... I know all those euro patterns make us think twice huh!

Lori


----------



## Flea

WOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO our airfares are booked we ARE GOING


----------



## minnie2

*Toadstool* said:


> Sorry for the drive by posts. I am not feeling well.


Feel better


lovesdumbo said:


> I didn't want to mess with that curved seam........


I was thinking extend the edge not the curved part.  Even a tiny bit there might give her some more room.  Then I would deduct that amount from the center amount you added.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Arrrrrrr....
> Its official, my central air and my dishwaser are both busted.
> AC repair can't come til tomorrow- it is 80 degrees at least in my house!!! Fans just dont cut it. No sewing for me til that gets fixed- my feet are HUGE!
> AND- my dishwasher is not working- can't come til NEXT WED to fix that!!!
> 
> Oh well, guess life just rolls along anyway, doesn't it?
> 
> DH took Megan outside yesterday with no sun block and she got burned on her arms and is cranky today.
> My parents are visiting and my Mother thoughtfully looked at me and said "I think you are bigger than I was- hey, maybe you're having twins" i didnt even make eye contact with her- just said "well that was rude"
> i dont think she even got it.
> sigh...why did I tell them it was okay to stay overnight???????


Sorry about your mom's commentI got that aLL the time when I was pg with Kyle!  




eeyore3847 said:


> Finished a very cute and simple hannah dress....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


adorable!


candicenicole19 said:


> I have not read through any of the posts just, just wanted to share some GOOD NEWS!  We got the DATES FOR ZOES WISH TRIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Our ship leaves on May 24th!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What we are planning right now is to have the Wish granting party at Zoe's
> 10th Birthday party on May 17th and totally suprise her!  She has no idea right now and I plan to keep it that way but OMG it is SO HARD!  There is so much I have to do before the trip and with it being so close I hope that I have time to do everything lol.  We are trying to work it out through my Hubby's work so that they will give him the time off and pay him and take the days off the end of the year.  He has to "earn" his vacation time based on what he works so there isn o way we will have enough for this wish trip and our trip to Ocean City Maryland in June
> 
> 
> Anyway, Just wanted to share in the EXCITMENT!  I am about to burst so I had to tell SOMEONE!  lol
> 
> Off to try to finish some orders so I can start on some CRUISE WEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Candice


How exciting!  Congratulations!


mrsmiller said:


> my husband  is really mad I posted about the "situation" , and I've decided that I will speak to the girl, as I do not have their mother phone , I have to wait for next week but sorry no gift for her but thank you all for the wonderful advise , it really hurt me the fact that i spoke to her about stealing and I guess she did not care or chose not to listen, but the more I think about it the more I am convinced that she has a "problem" that really needs to be address, and like somebody posted I know that as a mother if my boys do something like this , Heck yes !!! I want to know
> 
> BTW: Have any of you ever tried  daily energy supplements  or drinks (like the 5 hrs energy shots) I am so tired constantly that I was wondering if this will give me a boost,
> 
> Linnette


So sorry your DH is mad about posting what happened.  Good luck with the little girl you are doing the right thing.

 I haven't tried them I actually can't because of my thyroid issue.  I have thought about it! 
Have you have a full thyroid screening by any chance?  I know a thyroid problem could cause lack of energy.



MinnieVanMom said:


> Thanks for all the kind remarks on my dress and my sad 50 yr old looks.  I feel old lately.
> 
> I was working on a new dress and messed it up so bad.  The pattern measurements said I would be size 12 even though I thought it was crazy!  I made the dress and it is all wrong and huge.  Unfortunately I have sewn it together facings and all.  What can I do now?  I love the fabric and want to save it somehow.
> 
> Linnette, Read your PM's.


You are seriously NOT 50!!!!!!!!!  You look at least 20 yrs younger then that!!!!!  If not more!  



Stephres said:


> Sorry for another drive-by but I have been reading and praying for those who asked. Maroo, look at the first page of this thread and there's a link to the photobucket account. That should help you out.
> 
> I did not have to go to school today! It's been the first time in weeks. You would think I would use my time wisely, but I only did a couple loads of laundry and cleaning and grocery shopping. I did manage to complete something. I bought this fabric at the end of summer last year and then decided it was too babyish for Megan. One of my teacher friends always says nice things to me about Megan's outfits and has a three year old so I made this for her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crappy lighting but the fabric is much prettier in real light.
> 
> I hope she likes pink elephants!


That is really cute!



emcreative said:


> HI Ladies, hope you don't mind my stopping by again, especially since I can't sew to save my life!
> 
> I know I should go back and hilight but I'm having a kinda icky day so I hope you don't mind if I take a shortcut.
> 
> 
> Thanks for allowing me to post my link.  Here is my "passion."  www.marahmason.deviantart.com.  As I stated it's not a store and I'm not selling anything.  Yes I do it for freelance BUT for magazines and books (so it's not a commercial I swear!).  I just thought I would share what I do since I've had so much fun seeing all the works you've all created! (A small note, as you look through the whole gallery there may be some nudity and violence...just a warning if you are easily offended or there may be small eyes about.  NO it's not obscene!! I PROMISE! I am probably being overly cautious but I would hate offending someone).  If you're nervous I'll post a few small ones for you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been thinking that even the basic sewing is probably out for me but I want to be somehow crafty, so I'm tempted to try making some hairbows for the girls for the trip.  What do y'all think?  Do you have a tutorial you prefer?  I was looking at these:
> http://www.theribbonretreat.com/custom/free_projects.aspx
> And it seemed like I might be able to do it.
> 
> Does anyone else have a better how-to link to suggest?  Are there any here who do bows that I could turn to for advice? (or a "SAVE ME WHAT DID I DO WRONG" when I mess it up? lol)
> 
> And thank you again for the congrats and the warm welcome, especially since I'm new and not techinically a disboutiquer!


Nice art work.  Thanks for posting the link.  
I think you should give something simple a try you may surprise your self!  Even a simple skirt.  I think you will be hooked!



Stephres said:


> It actually is a leggings pattern that came with a euro skirt. I have never made the skirt but made the leggings three times! It is the laguna pattern. HTH!


What size does that pattern go up to?  


emcreative said:


> Y'all are already rubbing off on me.  I was looking at this dress on Etsy thinking "oh, that would be so cute if she got red and black and yellow polka dots and turned it into a Minnie Mouse dress!" LOL!!!!


See I think you need to TRY!!!!!!



Tinka_Belle said:


> Everything else that was posted was absolutely adorable. I love the Bowling shirt. That is a great use for those fabric pictures. I have a couple of those so I just might make a Bowling shirt for Jenna.
> 
> We just got back from Arkansas an hour ago. My mind still feels like it is driving. While we were gone a friend called me and she wants Jenna to be the flower girl for her wedding. She is getting married June 27th, 2009. So I have a couple of months to make a dress for Jenna. I told her that I would make it to help her save some money (she offered to buy her a dress). That and I couldn't bear the thought of Jenna wearing an "off the rack" dress. (those who know me know I'm joking) They don't want anything too fancy. I am just going to make The Precious Dress by Carla with no collar, no sleeves and a teal sash and bow. I just don't know what to do for her hair.


I can't wait to see the dress you make for the wedding!


----------



## princessmom29

Tinka_Belle said:


> I just saw one of those kids sewing machines at Wal-Mart the other night. It was by either Brother or Singer. I think it was like $30.  I'm sorry I was half way paying attention.
> 
> I will continue to pray for Daniel. Hopefully soon he will put some weight back on.
> 
> Jenna went through that same phase and I have to say that it kind of broke my heart, but she has finally come back around.
> 
> You are adorable.
> 
> 
> I am sorry for both of your losses.
> 
> Wow! That's a pricey diapey.
> 
> Stacey-I love the pics that you posted. That party looked like so much fun that Jenna now wants a puppy party.She thought the dog food was hilarious and she was laughing so hard.
> 
> Congratulations to the one who is adopting new members into her family. I would love to adopt one day. Things will have to be settled around here first.
> 
> Nicole-Sorry you are having a rough time.  Hopefully things will get better for you. Soon you will have a beautiful little one to love.
> 
> Everything else that was posted was absolutely adorable. I love the Bowling shirt. That is a great use for those fabric pictures. I have a couple of those so I just might make a Bowling shirt for Jenna.
> 
> We just got back from Arkansas an hour ago. My mind still feels like it is driving. While we were gone a friend called me and she wants Jenna to be the flower girl for her wedding. She is getting married June 27th, 2009. So I have a couple of months to make a dress for Jenna. I told her that I would make it to help her save some money (she offered to buy her a dress). That and I couldn't bear the thought of Jenna wearing an "off the rack" dress. (those who know me know I'm joking) They don't want anything too fancy. I am just going to make The Precious Dress by Carla with no collar, no sleeves and a teal sash and bow. I just don't know what to do for her hair.



Sarah was the flower girl for my sister's wedding last weekend, and I was at a loss for hair too. Sarah's hair is probably a little past her shouldre blades and I just didn't know what to do with all of it.I have a wonderful stylist who has been doing my family for 20 years, and she had me put mousse in her hair while it was damp, pull it inot a really high pony and roll on sponge rollers and sleep in them. We took it down in the morning and she did sort of like pin curls by loosey wrapping them around the pony and pinning the ends down. It was sooo pretty. I will post a pic when I get them!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Arrrrrrr....
> Its official, my central air and my dishwaser are both busted.
> AC repair can't come til tomorrow- it is 80 degrees at least in my house!!! Fans just dont cut it. No sewing for me til that gets fixed- my feet are HUGE!
> AND- my dishwasher is not working- can't come til NEXT WED to fix that!!!
> 
> Oh well, guess life just rolls along anyway, doesn't it?
> 
> DH took Megan outside yesterday with no sun block and she got burned on her arms and is cranky today.
> My parents are visiting and my Mother thoughtfully looked at me and said "I think you are bigger than I was- hey, maybe you're having twins" i didnt even make eye contact with her- just said "well that was rude"
> i dont think she even got it.
> sigh...why did I tell them it was okay to stay overnight???????



Sorry about the following....being hot....dirty dishes...no sewing!...swelling...cranky sunburns...people that say rude things to you when you already feel bad!....here is hoping for a silver lining and a hug for you!



Stephres said:


> Sorry for another drive-by but I have been reading and praying for those who asked. Maroo, look at the first page of this thread and there's a link to the photobucket account. That should help you out.
> 
> I did not have to go to school today! It's been the first time in weeks. You would think I would use my time wisely, but I only did a couple loads of laundry and cleaning and grocery shopping. I did manage to complete something. I bought this fabric at the end of summer last year and then decided it was too babyish for Megan. One of my teacher friends always says nice things to me about Megan's outfits and has a three year old so I made this for her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crappy lighting but the fabric is much prettier in real light.
> 
> I hope she likes pink elephants!



Cute!  I always love these but Katie says no!  No fun!



emcreative said:


> HI Ladies, hope you don't mind my stopping by again, especially since I can't sew to save my life!
> 
> I know I should go back and hilight but I'm having a kinda icky day so I hope you don't mind if I take a shortcut.
> 
> MiniVanMom, I loved the dress you made! You look lovely!  It seems to me that would be one you could wear quite a few places and dress it up or down just by changing your shoes and jewelry.
> 
> Ireland_Nicole, please be patient with me..what is a bounceback vacation?  I'm still learning new phrases and acronyms every day, this will be my second disney trip as an adult (only third overall, but the first time I went they had just barely opened Epcot!)
> 
> Thanks for allowing me to post my link.  Here is my "passion."  www.marahmason.deviantart.com.  As I stated it's not a store and I'm not selling anything.  Yes I do it for freelance BUT for magazines and books (so it's not a commercial I swear!).  I just thought I would share what I do since I've had so much fun seeing all the works you've all created! (A small note, as you look through the whole gallery there may be some nudity and violence...just a warning if you are easily offended or there may be small eyes about.  NO it's not obscene!! I PROMISE! I am probably being overly cautious but I would hate offending someone).  If you're nervous I'll post a few small ones for you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been thinking that even the basic sewing is probably out for me but I want to be somehow crafty, so I'm tempted to try making some hairbows for the girls for the trip.  What do y'all think?  Do you have a tutorial you prefer?  I was looking at these:
> http://www.theribbonretreat.com/custom/free_projects.aspx
> And it seemed like I might be able to do it.
> 
> Does anyone else have a better how-to link to suggest?  Are there any here who do bows that I could turn to for advice? (or a "SAVE ME WHAT DID I DO WRONG" when I mess it up? lol)
> 
> And thank you again for the congrats and the warm welcome, especially since I'm new and not techinically a disboutiquer!




Your work is amazing!  Wow...



Flea said:


> WOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO our airfares are booked we ARE GOING




I'll dance with you!


MinnieVanMom - LOVE your dres...thought I quoted it!  I wish I could sew like that for myself...maybe if I keep getting the piunds off I will be able to.  




As I was reading, I heard a noise...sounded like metal and a gun shot outside.  Then, in a few minutes...a siren.  Seems we have yet ANOTHER wreck at the end of my road!  It must be bad...there are at least 2 fire trucks and ambulances down there.  My road turns out of my neighborhood onto a fairly busy country road in a curve. The curve is fairly large and lends itself to speeders for some reason. We are a mile from the high school and kids fly down our road all of the time!  It makes me so nervous.  I hate taking the kids to school in the morning because the teenagers are always speeding.  I hope we move before Katie turns 16!  Last wreck a girl ended up in one of our neighbors front yard around midnight.  She had several other kids in the car with her...they all went to the hospital...


----------



## ireland_nicole

Hi ya'll; apparently I need a challenge, because with this outfit everything was a first- first hat, first pair of pants, first gathering, first boutique flip flops... I must be bored.  So, I'm thinking it needs some trim on the carpis, but DM thinks they're better this way.  WDYT?


----------



## ireland_nicole

emcreative said:


> I don't remember this from our last trip...is there a particular place to go to do this?  Are there discounts for it? How far in advance do they let you book? QUOTE]
> 
> I know for us there has either been a little table card in the room, but if not you can call the front desk and they transfer you to a special reservation line (not CRO) and they can book it for you.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

princessmom29 said:


> Sarah was the flower girl for my sister's wedding last weekend, and I was at a loss for hair too. Sarah's hair is probably a little past her shouldre blades and I just didn't know what to do with all of it.I have a wonderful stylist who has been doing my family for 20 years, and she had me put mousse in her hair while it was damp, pull it inot a really high pony and roll on sponge rollers and sleep in them. We took it down in the morning and she did sort of like pin curls by loosey wrapping them around the pony and pinning the ends down. It was sooo pretty. I will post a pic when I get them!


I wanna see! I am sure that she was beautiful.



Flea said:


> WOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO our airfares are booked we ARE GOING


WOOHOO!! How exciting. I'll bet it is becoming more real.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ireland_nicole said:


> Hi ya'll; apparently I need a challenge, because with this outfit everything was a first- first hat, first pair of pants, first gathering, first boutique flip flops... I must be bored.  So, I'm thinking it needs some trim on the carpis, but DM thinks they're better this way.  WDYT?



Nicole, she is adorable and the clothes are perfect.  WTG!!  I love things the way they are but pin on the trim and see if you like it better.


----------



## Jenjulia

ireland_nicole said:


> Hi ya'll; apparently I need a challenge, because with this outfit everything was a first- first hat, first pair of pants, first gathering, first boutique flip flops... I must be bored.  So, I'm thinking it needs some trim on the carpis, but DM thinks they're better this way.  WDYT?




Love that! Very cute!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

emcreative said:


> Thanks for allowing me to post my link.  Here is my "passion."  www.marahmason.deviantart.com.  As I stated it's not a store and I'm not selling anything.  Yes I do it for freelance BUT for magazines and books (so it's not a commercial I swear!).  I just thought I would share what I do since I've had so much fun seeing all the works you've all created! (A small note, as you look through the whole gallery there may be some nudity and violence...just a warning if you are easily offended or there may be small eyes about.  NO it's not obscene!! I PROMISE! I am probably being overly cautious but I would hate offending someone).  If you're nervous I'll post a few small ones for you:


I love your art work!  What program are you using?  CS3?  DS loves the star wars and I just admire your work.  There are a few of us here who also dabble in photoshop and design but  yours are art work.


----------



## Jenjulia

This is so sweet, I just love this dress





eeyore3847 said:


> Finished a very cute and simple hannah dress....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Wow! For never sewing before you sure did a great job!!


mirandag819 said:


> I decided to give sewing a try.... I had never touched a sewing machine a week ago and this weekend I made this dress for DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the dress, you look great! I think it would be perfect for Epcot.
> 
> 
> MinnieVanMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you come organize my stash? Or share some of your stash?  I wish I was this organized!!
> 
> 
> Mirb1214 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fabric stash...I have some flannels, and seasonal fabric upstair in the guest room..but the rest is here..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm SO J-E-A-L-O-U-S!! I echo this!
Click to expand...



These are too cool. Can I ask where you got the fabric for your son's shorts? My 8 year old would LOVE those!


minnie2 said:


> So cute, I'll bet she loves this. What a great present!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute!


Linette, this is absolutely lovely! I would tell the parents of the little girl. It is better to learn small lessons now, than big lessons later in life. 





back





There are so many other things posted that are just too cute! I just love the boy's outfit with the applique on the jeans, etc and the pink princess set too! It's so much fun to see everyone's creations!


----------



## lovesdumbo

MinnieVanMom said:


> Thanks for all the kind remarks on my dress and my sad 50 yr old looks.  I feel old lately.
> 
> I was working on a new dress and messed it up so bad.  The pattern measurements said I would be size 12 even though I thought it was crazy!  I made the dress and it is all wrong and huge.  Unfortunately I have sewn it together facings and all.  What can I do now?  I love the fabric and want to save it somehow.


Are you crazy?  You look incredible!!!!  

Sorry about your new dress-hope you can fix it.  I starated making myself a blouse but it was stressing me out so I've decided to put it aside until after my trip.



Stephres said:


> Sorry for another drive-by but I have been reading and praying for those who asked. Maroo, look at the first page of this thread and there's a link to the photobucket account. That should help you out.
> 
> I did not have to go to school today! It's been the first time in weeks. You would think I would use my time wisely, but I only did a couple loads of laundry and cleaning and grocery shopping. I did manage to complete something. I bought this fabric at the end of summer last year and then decided it was too babyish for Megan. One of my teacher friends always says nice things to me about Megan's outfits and has a three year old so I made this for her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crappy lighting but the fabric is much prettier in real light.
> 
> I hope she likes pink elephants!


So cute!



jessesgirl said:


> ok someone has posted a link to an onlinefabric store that had good prices can someone post it again ? Im on a hunt for new fabric .. I need to get to working on the 20 outfits for my little one .


was it www.fabricsgalore.com?



Tykatmadismomma said:


> LovesDumbo~ We are flying by the seat of our pants.
> We had a plan but now the funeral for grandpa is on Tuesday so we are thinking we are going to get 2 maybe 3 days in at Disney.  Monday, Thursday,Friday are possible.


I should have included what we'll be wearing.  I'll send you a PM.



Tinka_Belle said:


> We just got back from Arkansas an hour ago. My mind still feels like it is driving. While we were gone a friend called me and she wants Jenna to be the flower girl for her wedding. She is getting married June 27th, 2009. So I have a couple of months to make a dress for Jenna. I told her that I would make it to help her save some money (she offered to buy her a dress). That and I couldn't bear the thought of Jenna wearing an "off the rack" dress. (those who know me know I'm joking) They don't want anything too fancy. I am just going to make The Precious Dress by Carla with no collar, no sleeves and a teal sash and bow. I just don't know what to do for her hair.


How exciting!  I can't wait to see what you make!  How about French braids for Jenna's hair?



ireland_nicole said:


> Hi ya'll; apparently I need a challenge, because with this outfit everything was a first- first hat, first pair of pants, first gathering, first boutique flip flops... I must be bored.  So, I'm thinking it needs some trim on the carpis, but DM thinks they're better this way.  WDYT?


LOVE that outfit!  Great job!  I love it just like it is-I like the nice simple lines of it all.


----------



## Twins+2more

HELP ! ! ! ! ! ! !  
I've fallen into a bag of boston baked beans and can't get out.


----------



## froggy33

MinnieVanMom said:


> Thanks for all the kind remarks on my dress and my sad 50 yr old looks.  I feel old lately.


Are you seriously 50?? There's no way.  Well, whether you are or not, you definitely don't look like it!!



*Toadstool* said:


> The dealer that I bought my Bablylock from said to use Maxi-Lock because the thread is better than some of the other brands... something about fuzzies on the thread. I did have to order it online. We have 2 Joann stores in New Orleans, and neither of them had any left. They said it went quick! I know some of the colors must be gone online. There was only one color of pink. I know there has got to be more than one color of pink serger thread! I need at least 10 different shades...
> Here is the spools I was talking about. Not sure if these are the ones my local shop carries but this is what I found. Might be able to find something locally that is similar. http://www.homesew.com/N569.html
> I think that is such a great idea!! You can use it to wind crochet thread and stuff like that too. I have tons of crochet thread!



Thanks so much!!  I'll jump over to JoAnn's and see if they have any left!  I at least need some to get started!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

froggy33 said:


> Are you seriously 50?? There's no way.  Well, whether you are or not, you definitely don't look like it!!



Thanks friends on the good comments on my dress and my age.  Yes, past 50 all ready and with the cold and rainy weather, I am feeling old lately.  I guess good hair dye helps.

I don't like pictures of myself because I see things that no one else does.  Tinka_belle says we are harder on ourselves and she is right.  I see the huge bump from the accident and I see the nerve damage on the left side of my face.  My smile is off and my face seems strange to me.  But if I am the only one who sees it, then it is a good thing.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Twins+2more said:


> HELP ! ! ! ! ! ! !
> I've fallen into a bag of boston baked beans and can't get out.




What are you d oing in a bag of beans?  I would help if I could.


----------



## minnie2

The Moonk's Mom said:


> As I was reading, I heard a noise...sounded like metal and a gun shot outside.  Then, in a few minutes...a siren.  Seems we have yet ANOTHER wreck at the end of my road!  It must be bad...there are at least 2 fire trucks and ambulances down there.  My road turns out of my neighborhood onto a fairly busy country road in a curve. The curve is fairly large and lends itself to speeders for some reason. We are a mile from the high school and kids fly down our road all of the time!  It makes me so nervous.  I hate taking the kids to school in the morning because the teenagers are always speeding.  I hope we move before Katie turns 16!  Last wreck a girl ended up in one of our neighbors front yard around midnight.  She had several other kids in the car with her...they all went to the hospital...


Scary!  I hope no one was really hurt!


ireland_nicole said:


> Hi ya'll; apparently I need a challenge, because with this outfit everything was a first- first hat, first pair of pants, first gathering, first boutique flip flops... I must be bored.  So, I'm thinking it needs some trim on the carpis, but DM thinks they're better this way.  WDYT?


Super cute!



Jenjulia said:


> These are too cool. Can I ask where you got the fabric for your son's shorts? My 8 year old would LOVE those!


I believe I got them at Hancock



Twins+2more said:


> HELP ! ! ! ! ! ! !
> I've fallen into a bag of boston baked beans and can't get out.






MinnieVanMom said:


> Thanks friends on the good comments on my dress and my age.  Yes, past 50 all ready and with the cold and rainy weather, I am feeling old lately.  I guess good hair dye helps.
> 
> I don't like pictures of myself because I see things that no one else does.  Tinka_belle says we are harder on ourselves and she is right.  I see the huge bump from the accident and I see the nerve damage on the left side of my face.  My smile is off and my face seems strange to me.  But if I am the only one who sees it, then it is a good thing.


Crystal is RIGHT!  Knock it off you are gorgeous!!!


----------



## emcreative

MinnieVanMom said:


> I love your art work!  What program are you using?  CS3?  DS loves the star wars and I just admire your work.  There are a few of us here who also dabble in photoshop and design but  yours are art work.




Aww shucks, thanks.

It actually takes more than one program.  I start in Poser or DAZ Studio, they are 3d programs.  It's kinda like taking a picture of 3d models.  Then I move over to CS3.  I use a Wacom tablet which makes it MUCH easier!



Y'all are inspiring, but I'm gonna start SLOOOOW.  I'm scared!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

lovesdumbo said:


> How exciting!  I can't wait to see what you make!  How about French braids for Jenna's hair?


 I was thinking about a combination of braids and curls. I am waiting to see the pics of Sarah with her hair all done up and then I will see if I can add some braids in. 

Do you guys think a little tiara would be too much? I don't want Jenna to be fancier than the bride. 



MinnieVanMom said:


> Thanks friends on the good comments on my dress and my age.  Yes, past 50 all ready and with the cold and rainy weather, I am feeling old lately.  I guess good hair dye helps.
> 
> I don't like pictures of myself because I see things that no one else does.  Tinka_belle says we are harder on ourselves and she is right.  I see the huge bump from the accident and I see the nerve damage on the left side of my face.  My smile is off and my face seems strange to me.  But if I am the only one who sees it, then it is a good thing.


You're 50!?!? I never would have guessed 50. I hope I look that good at 40. I'm 31 and my hair is starting to gray and the wrinkles are starting around my eyes.


----------



## sahm1000

ireland_nicole said:


> Hi ya'll; apparently I need a challenge, because with this outfit everything was a first- first hat, first pair of pants, first gathering, first boutique flip flops... I must be bored.  So, I'm thinking it needs some trim on the carpis, but DM thinks they're better this way.  WDYT?




Very cute outfit!  You did a great job,  no one would ever know it was a first!  I like the outfit the way it is but around here, you can't get enough trim or ruffles!  Try it out and see what you think!



Where is everyone today?  I am going back to Old Navy (for the third time) to exchange the t-shirt I got for the Big Give again!  I swear I have no idea where my head is!  This time I bought a plain yellow shirt and forgot that part of Mickey is yellow (despite that I already bought the fabric to applique him and I bought yellow).  So I am going back once again to exchange.  I've already washed my fabric so as soon as I get my shirt I'll be good to go.  For those of you who have done Joseph's Big Give, what size did you make things?  He is only 6 but his measurements are a lot bigger than a 6 - I am afraid things will be too long if I just use his chest measurement.


----------



## jessesgirl

I am not sure if I am allowed to post this here or not but I applied to be part of the big give group over a week ago and have not heard anything. Does anyone know who I can contact? Thanks so much !


----------



## myprincessgirlisa

question for you crafty ladies

where is the best place to get yards of fabric at a great price?
online?(which site)
Store?(what store)


----------



## jham

jessesgirl said:


> I am not sure if I am allowed to post this here or not but I applied to be part of the big give group over a week ago and have not heard anything. Does anyone know who I can contact? Thanks so much !


 
You are already approved over there so you can post or sign up for things!  There are no new gives right now but I know some are coming soon!


----------



## billwendy

mom2prettyprincess said:


> Wendy~ I got the tink pillowcase today! It will be great, thank you so much! I am trying to figure out just the right cordinate to go with it....It will take me forever!  I am not a decisive person.



Woo Hoo - cant wait to see what you create!!



Flea said:


> WOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO our airfares are booked we ARE GOING





How full is too full for a twirl skirt? Im making a size 3 storybook twirl and think it might be too full, can that happen?????? SUggestions appreciated!!!

THanks!


----------



## *Toadstool*

mom2prettyprincess said:


> Wendy~ I got the tink pillowcase today! It will be great, thank you so much! I am trying to figure out just the right cordinate to go with it....It will take me forever!  I am not a decisive person.


I have a Tink pillowcase that is just sitting there because I can't make up my mind what to do with it. Can't wait to see what you come up with.

Any of you guys order online from Joann's? Does it usually take a long time for shipping?? I want my serger thread... 
I keep checking my order status and it has been processing for 4 days. Hopefully they just don't update that a whole lot.

Thanks for all the get well wishes. I am looking forward to my doctors appt in May. I am going see a specialist for the female problems I am having.

Back to serging! I am loving it! I am taking in some shorts for my cousin's little girl. I hope I am doing it right.


----------



## teresajoy

The Moonk's Mom said:


> We are a mile from the high school and kids fly down our road all of the time!  It makes me so nervous.  I hate taking the kids to school in the morning because the teenagers are always speeding.  I hope we move before Katie turns 16!  Last wreck a girl ended up in one of our neighbors front yard around midnight.  She had several other kids in the car with her...they all went to the hospital...



This is the reason Corey doesn't drive yet and is not allowed to ride in cars with teenagers driving. I really hope no one was hurt. 



ireland_nicole said:


> Hi ya'll; apparently I need a challenge, because with this outfit everything was a first- first hat, first pair of pants, first gathering, first boutique flip flops... I must be bored.  So, I'm thinking it needs some trim on the carpis, but DM thinks they're better this way.  WDYT?



This is a very cute outfit!!! I think it could use some trim to tie it all together. 



Twins+2more said:


> HELP ! ! ! ! ! ! !
> I've fallen into a bag of boston baked beans and can't get out.



I think you are only about 2 hours or so from me, I'll hop in my van and be right there to help you eat your way out! 



MinnieVanMom said:


> Thanks friends on the good comments on my dress and my age.  Yes, past 50 all ready and with the cold and rainy weather, I am feeling old lately.  I guess good hair dye helps.
> 
> I don't like pictures of myself because I see things that no one else does.  Tinka_belle says we are harder on ourselves and she is right.  I see the huge bump from the accident and I see the nerve damage on the left side of my face.  My smile is off and my face seems strange to me.  But if I am the only one who sees it, then it is a good thing.



April, seriously, all I see is a strikingly beautiful woman when I see your picture! And, an extremely young looking one at that! 



Tinka_Belle said:


> Do you guys think a little tiara would be too much? I don't want Jenna to be fancier than the bride.



A tiara is NEVER too much!!! When Heather got married the flower girls wore tiaras, it was the cutest thing!  I wouldn't worry about being fancier than the bride, a little girl in a tiara is just cute! 




billwendy said:


> How full is too full for a twirl skirt? Im making a size 3 storybook twirl and think it might be too full, can that happen??????
> 
> THanks!



No, I don't think that can happen! How full is it? For skirts I usually go 3 times the waist or hip measurement.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Tinka_Belle said:


> I was thinking about a combination of braids and curls. I am waiting to see the pics of Sarah with her hair all done up and then I will see if I can add some braids in.
> 
> Do you guys think a little tiara would be too much? I don't want Jenna to be fancier than the bride.



My DD wore a tiara in our vow renewal this year.  She was gorgeous, but definitely age appropriate; I don't think she'd upstage the bride, she'd just be beautiful.  I'll see if I can find a pic of her; we pulled the front back, and curled the rest; it looked really pretty.


----------



## twob4him

I am trying to order something from the swak embroidery website. I am not sure if its my computer or the website but when I try to buy something an error-message comes up saying:


_
www.swakembroidery.com uses an invalid security certificate.

The certificate expired on 4/26/2009 1:04 PM.

(Error code: sec_error_expired_certificate)

# This could be a problem with the server's configuration, or it could be someone trying to impersonate the server.

# If you have connected to this server successfully in the past, the error may be temporary, and you can try again later._


I've tried a couple of times and it keeps coming up. Is it my computer or the website do you think?


----------



## Adi12982

Tinka_Belle said:


> Do you guys think a little tiara would be too much? I don't want Jenna to be fancier than the bride.



We had the flower girl wear a small tiara at our wedding, she looked beautiful and definitely did not upstage me, a least I don't think so


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

it is a late (really late) Christmas present. What do you think? It is the first I have made and could not find a pattern online for what I wanted so I adapted one. my cousin is almost 40 but is like my big sister - (i don't have a real one) she is a crafty gal as well. 
inside




outside




I couldn't find beads that I could string on the handles so I left them as metal. Do you think it needs something or is it ok the way it is?


----------



## phins_jazy

I'm interested in seeing some flower girl updos.  I was just informed that it would be $40 for Jaz to get her hair done for the wedding.  I politely told the bride that we'd figure something else out.  LOL


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

jeniamt said:


>



Love the patchwork twirl skirt!



twob4him said:


> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u116/twob4him/th_IMGP8321.jpg[/QUOTE]
> 
> I love this..I am sure they will love it!  They are perfect.
> 
> [quote="mirandag819, post: 31516405"]
> [IMG]http://i444.photobucket.com/albums/qq168/mirandag819/th_Boodress3.jpg



THe boo dress is adorable and your applique looks great!



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Wow, that sewing area is great!
> 
> You wouldn't believe this, but I broke my serger!
> 
> I broke one of the loopers and bent the other. (Note, don't try to go through a zipper, I thought I was going to clear it, but I didn't! One of the reasons I HATE zippers!)  I have had it for a couple of years now, and would love to upgrade, but I just don't know.  I am sure that to have it fixed would cost about a third of a new machine.
> 
> So no sewing for me until I get a new one.  Well, I guess I could, but I like the look of finished seams too much.
> Shannon, which machine did you just get?
> I am sure it would be too cost prohibitive for me at this time, but I could at least look!



Oh no..I hope you got a replacement, or at least got it fixed!



Tinka_Belle said:


> Wow Jenny! I love your room. I want my own sewing room so bad. That is one of the requirements for when we start looking for a house. You have most of the fabrics that people are looking for over on the fabric swap thread.





sweetstitches said:


> I wish I found organizing de-stressing.  Your sewing room looks really nice.  Two houses ago I had my sewing room in the family room.  I got the most sewing done ever in that house!  It was so convenient, and I did have to keep it organized which made me more likely to want to go in there and sew!
> 
> In next house, my sewing room was supposed to be the office.  It was nice (not nearly as big as the FR from the previous house) but because it was more closed off, it was harder to find time in there when I didn't have to be watching the kids, and it quickly became a catch-all for misc. stuff in the house.
> 
> Now my sewing room is in the basement.  I really don't like it.  I know I should be greatful to just have the room, but it's so cold down there in the winter, too dreary, and it's too easy to leave the room a mess because no one sees it. And I feel really isolated down there (which sometimes is good, but most of the time isn't.)





MouseTriper said:


> Wow it looks awesome, I want a FABRIC stash just like YOURS!!!!





Flea said:


> Oh My - I am so jealous -this is a fantastic sewing room. I'd love to sew in there . Unfortunately I have a small room that i share with DH's gaming stuff. So most of my sewing these days are done at the dining table. I do have my large cutting table set up in the lounge though





pixeegrl said:


> I wish i was that organized! By the way, i see that mickey swirl fabric we are all coveting so if you ever decide to "get rid of" a quarter of a yard or so let me know!





carrie6466 said:


> I go on the fabric swap thread all the time and that was one of the first things I noticed in looking at this picture





mirandag819 said:


> LOL! I know that is the first thing I noticed too! The monster Inc and Mickey Swirl fabric I have been craving. Then I noticed the nice set up, it is a great sewing room and wonderful fabric selection. Can we come shop there?





billwendy said:


> I thought we should play I spy with the fabric on those shelves!! I spy mickey/minnie disco dot????





danicaw said:


> Ooooooo! Ahhhhhh!
> I don't know which is cooler... all your space or that STASH!



Thanks everyone..but honestly, I have seen far more impressive fabric stash on here!  I got some of my disney fabric from swaps here...I am sure I will have some leftover when I am done with them, and I will definitely offer them up to the disboutiquers!!

I know, I am strange because when I am stress, I clean!  When I am angry, I also clean to calm myself down..thankgoodness, I don't get angry a lot! LOL




2cutekidz said:


>



I love the fabric that you use!







fairygoodmother said:


>



Cute, cute raggedy ann and andy!



mommyof3princess said:


>



Very cute tinkerbell outfit!  



sohappy said:


>



No way would I have jumped off that tree!



sohappy said:


>



Love the pictures!  Your boys are adorable.



sohappy said:


>



What a great party, and you are so creative.  I love how you set up little stations, and the kids get to eat out of dog bowls!



t-beri said:


> quick update.  I'll be 31 weeks on tues and haven't taken a belly pic yet so her ya go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mind you I have NO makeup on and I'm exhausted so excuse the circles!!!
> 
> ...t.



You look GREAT!!!

Ok..so I am only caught up until page 120!!  Gotta go take my kiddos to their ice skating lessons..will try and catch up later!


----------



## *Toadstool*

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Wow, that sewing area is great!
> 
> You wouldn't believe this, but I broke my serger!
> 
> I broke one of the loopers and bent the other. (Note, don't try to go through a zipper, I thought I was going to clear it, but I didn't! One of the reasons I HATE zippers!)  I have had it for a couple of years now, and would love to upgrade, but I just don't know.  I am sure that to have it fixed would cost about a third of a new machine.
> 
> So no sewing for me until I get a new one.  Well, I guess I could, but I like the look of finished seams too much.
> Shannon, which machine did you just get?
> I am sure it would be too cost prohibitive for me at this time, but I could at least look!


Oh no Tom!!! Do you have the overcasting stitch on your machine?? That is what I did on my sewing machine until I just got my serger. I've only had it about a week. I got the Babylock Evolve. Shannon has the Imagine or the Imagine Wave.. I can't remember which one. I am in love with the Evolve. I really wanted coverstitch so that is why I went with that one. I was trying to decide between this one or the Imagine Wave and a separate coverstitch machine. I decided on this one because I wanted a few of the stitches that it has extra on it. I am loving the jet air threading. 
Hope you can get it fixed or get a new one. I am soooo excited about serging. I think everyone should have a serger now.


----------



## *Toadstool*

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Thanks everyone..but honestly, I have seen far more impressive fabric stash on here!  I got some of my disney fabric from swaps here...I am sure I will have some leftover when I am done with them, and I will definitely offer them up to the disboutiquers!!
> 
> I know, I am strange because when I am stress, I clean!  When I am angry, I also clean to calm myself down..thankgoodness, I don't get angry a lot! LOL



I wish I had that strangeness! I never want to clean... When I am mad I just cry. 
My husband would try to make me mad all the time if he knew I would clean when I was mad.


----------



## jessica52877

*I have the next big give up and ready! This is for Andrea, an 8  year old girl from West Michigan.
*
Here is the link to her pre-trip report - 
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2133000

Here is a link to the give -
http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=67930&threadid=615798&page=1#4435714


----------



## jessesgirl

jham said:


> You are already approved over there so you can post or sign up for things!  There are no new gives right now but I know some are coming soon!



LOL Ok thanks! I had not gotten an email so I did not know..


----------



## Jajone

Since Shannon posted her wrap dress Epcot outfit I've been on a mission to find cute multiculutral fabric with no luck. Does anyone have any ideas where to look? I can't find anything Epcot like!

Another question....if anyone has the wrap dress pattern from YCMT, what are the measurements for the biggest size? My daughter is always close and I usually need to upsize, but I don't always like it when it gets bigger. The one thing I don't like on YCMT is that they don't list the measurements like the other patterns do. I don't want to waste $10 on a pattern I can't use!


----------



## mirandag819

*Toadstool* said:


> I have a Tink pillowcase that is just sitting there because I can't make up my mind what to do with it. Can't wait to see what you come up with.
> 
> Any of you guys order online from Joann's? Does it usually take a long time for shipping?? I want my serger thread...
> I keep checking my order status and it has been processing for 4 days. Hopefully they just don't update that a whole lot.
> 
> Thanks for all the get well wishes. I am looking forward to my doctors appt in May. I am going see a specialist for the female problems I am having.
> 
> Back to serging! I am loving it! I am taking in some shorts for my cousin's little girl. I hope I am doing it right.



I have ordered from Joann's online, I prefer to order online because I get cashback on a rewards site. I have gotten most of my orders within 4 days.


----------



## mirandag819

phins_jazy said:


> I'm interested in seeing some flower girl updos.  I was just informed that it would be $40 for Jaz to get her hair done for the wedding.  I politely told the bride that we'd figure something else out.  LOL



I don't know if you have a Sears with a beauty salon in it, but if so you may want to see what they can come up with.... it wasn't flower girl, it was more of a faux BBB day to hold DD over, but they did my daughter's updo for $12.... I was surprised how inexpensive it was. Here is a pic that shows her hair:


----------



## emcreative

That's the cutest ever.

Y'all are gonna make me want another baby girl.  AND WE HAVE TOO MANY KIDS ALREADY!


----------



## emcreative

Is it okay to post a picture of the dress that's ALMOST like the pattern I'm looking for, so I can say "Hey does anyone know where to find this pattern with XYZ differences"?


----------



## Tinka_Belle

emcreative said:


> Is it okay to post a picture of the dress that's ALMOST like the pattern I'm looking for, so I can say "Hey does anyone know where to find this pattern with XYZ differences"?


Sure post away!


----------



## Twins+2more

beauty schools are usually really good and inexpensive for wedding/prom updo's.  You may want to check into that.


----------



## emcreative

Thank you!

The dress was almost exactly this pattern 









BUT in the back, rather than being straight down to a bottom ruffle, it had stacked layers of ruffles in the back section (made me think of a bustled dress, lol)  

The ruffles were like in this dress:




But were ONLY a section in the back.

Sorry I know that isn't the correct term for things but I don't know how else to describe it.  I've looked at so much stuff the past few days I can't remember where I saw it, could have even been something someone here did!


----------



## emcreative

These aren't the right dress either, but here are kinda the back ruffles:


----------



## Tinka_Belle

emcreative-Do you mean something like this dress: https://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/clothing-creation/All-Ruffled-UP-Dress.htm


----------



## emcreative

Yes that is almost it but it didn't have quite so many layers in the back, and seemed fuller in the front?  Everything else was kinda the same.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> it is a late (really late) Christmas present. What do you think? It is the first I have made and could not find a pattern online for what I wanted so I adapted one. my cousin is almost 40 but is like my big sister - (i don't have a real one) she is a crafty gal as well.
> inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> outside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't find beads that I could string on the handles so I left them as metal. Do you think it needs something or is it ok the way it is?



I just love this bag!  You did a super job and which pattern did you frankenpattern?  I love what you did.


----------



## t-beri

Emcreative:  I think you may be looking for the Feliz dress by Studio Tantrum.  Quite a few girls (and one guy in particular)  use this pattern frequently.

Here's a picture


----------



## emcreative

That does look pretty close.  Hmm.  Did someone post a pic here of it?  The top seemed different.  BUT maybe my memory is all jumbled!


----------



## *Toadstool*

emcreative said:


> That does look pretty close. Hmm. Did someone post a pic here of it? The top seemed different. BUT maybe my memory is all jumbled!


 Maybe if you look on photobucket you will see it.


----------



## 2cutekidz

emcreative said:


> Is it okay to post a picture of the dress that's ALMOST like the pattern I'm looking for, so I can say "Hey does anyone know where to find this pattern with XYZ differences"?



Where did you see the pattern/dress?  How about this one?

http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/...e-a-Bowznstuff-Triple-Ruffle-Halter-Dress.htm


----------



## emcreative

*Toadstool* said:


> Maybe if you look on photobucket you will see it.



Thank you, I totally had forgotten about the first post with the link.  This really helped!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

phins_jazy said:


> I'm interested in seeing some flower girl updos.  I was just informed that it would be $40 for Jaz to get her hair done for the wedding.  I politely told the bride that we'd figure something else out.  LOL



When my sister got married, my mom wanted to take Emma to get her hair done & all they did was pulled it up in a ponytail and curled it. Then proceded to tell us that it was going to be $46!!! I told them absolutely not and only paid them $15 and thought that was even pushing it. Heck I could have done that at the hotel!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> it is a late (really late) Christmas present. What do you think? It is the first I have made and could not find a pattern online for what I wanted so I adapted one. my cousin is almost 40 but is like my big sister - (i don't have a real one) she is a crafty gal as well.



Not only do I love the purse, but that fabric is awesome. I want some of that!!! Where did you find it? And the handles are different and that is what I like about them.


----------



## sahm1000

Just following along here, does anyone think that EMCreative is maybe talking about Jeanne's Vida frankenpattern where she changed the back to look like a Feliz?


----------



## *Toadstool*

mirandag819 said:


> I have ordered from Joann's online, I prefer to order online because I get cashback on a rewards site. I have gotten most of my orders within 4 days.


 Oh wow.. that is fast. This gives me some hope.
What is this cash back you speak of? Credit card thing I guess?? I need cash back!!!


----------



## *Toadstool*

sahm1000 said:


> Just following along here, does anyone think that EMCreative is maybe talking about Jeanne's Vida frankenpattern where she changed the back to look like a Feliz?


 I was thinking the same thing. 


Has anyone made a dress with multiple disney characters on it? I'm thinking of making one, and kinda thinking in my head that it will look dumb. I wanted to use some of the disney on ice characters all together on one dress. Simba, Mickey, Minnie, Ariel, Stitch, Tinkerbell.. don't go together huh? Post outfits if you have any please!! I love all the inspiration I get from you guys. I was going to let her wear her Valentines dress, but might just try tomake something.  We are going on Friday.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> it is a late (really late) Christmas present. What do you think? It is the first I have made and could not find a pattern online for what I wanted so I adapted one. my cousin is almost 40 but is like my big sister - (i don't have a real one) she is a crafty gal as well.
> inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> outside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't find beads that I could string on the handles so I left them as metal. Do you think it needs something or is it ok the way it is?


5

Ohhhh, too cute; and well worth the wait!  If you want something interesting on the handles, maybe a 1/2 in. or so grossgrain ribbon in christmas or coordingating pattern wrapped tightly around them?  I like them as they are too, though.


----------



## mirandag819

*Toadstool* said:


> Oh wow.. that is fast. This gives me some hope.
> What is this cash back you speak of? Credit card thing I guess?? I need cash back!!!



No it isn't a credit card thing, although I do pay for everything with my Disney Visa.... It is one of the rewards sites I heard about here on the DIS. I actually get disney gift cards back, but you can get cash. I don't think we are allowed to post a link, but you should be able to search the rewards board and see it talked about, or if I am wrong and someone knows I can post the link just let me know. 

They have an affiliate program with a lot of online stores (including Joann's and at least 2 other fabric stores), and if you click through their link you get cash back for shopping.


----------



## mirandag819

*Toadstool* said:


> I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> 
> Has anyone made a dress with multiple disney characters on it? I'm thinking of making one, and kinda thinking in my head that it will look dumb. I wanted to use some of the disney on ice characters all together on one dress. Simba, Mickey, Minnie, Ariel, Stitch, Tinkerbell.. don't go together huh? Post outfits if you have any please!! I love all the inspiration I get from you guys. I was going to let her wear her Valentines dress, but might just try tomake something.  We are going on Friday.



I actually saw a cute outfit on ebay the other day that had like 8 different villians on it, it looked awesome.... I would say if you can do lots of villians on one outfit, you could also do one with all the good guys too. I think it had the word villian across the chest, maybe you could put the word disney across the chest or a short disney phrase to tie it all in or even Disney on Ice if that is what you are making it for.


----------



## sahm1000

*Toadstool* said:


> I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> 
> Has anyone made a dress with multiple disney characters on it? I'm thinking of making one, and kinda thinking in my head that it will look dumb. I wanted to use some of the disney on ice characters all together on one dress. Simba, Mickey, Minnie, Ariel, Stitch, Tinkerbell.. don't go together huh? Post outfits if you have any please!! I love all the inspiration I get from you guys. I was going to let her wear her Valentines dress, but might just try tomake something.  We are going on Friday.




Jeanne made Lily a Snow White outfit with the seven dwarfs on the skirt that was fantastic!  Let me know if you figure it out how to do it, I want to CASE it!  Right now I am thinking (for our trip a year from now) about dresses or outfits for the girls with all of the princesses on it and another one with the Mickey gang (Mickey, Minnie, Donald, Daisy, Goofy and Pluto).  The princess one I kind of have an idea of what I am going to do but as far as the Mickey Gang one, I am uncertain.  All I know is I want it to incorporate the Minnie dot fabric.  But I can't decide if I want it to be a seperate picture of each character (stripwork) or one big picture of them all together (like maybe on a Vida).  Good luck!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

mom2prettyprincess said:


> When my sister got married, my mom wanted to take Emma to get her hair done & all they did was pulled it up in a ponytail and curled it. Then proceded to tell us that it was going to be $46!!! I told them absolutely not and only paid them $15 and thought that was even pushing it. Heck I could have done that at the hotel!
> 
> 
> 
> Not only do I love the purse, but that fabric is awesome. I want some of that!!! Where did you find it? And the handles are different and that is what I like about them.



I found the "no peeking" fabric last fall at a Joann's super center and the bah humbug fabric in the clearance section of Deptford's Joanns about 2 months ago. I have more of both and was originally planning table runners but now may keep for Christmas outfits because I liked it so much. I have really great Halloween & Thanksgiving stuff too from the fall and a ladybug/clover fabric too. I am thinking of making a year round holiday outfit maybe the stripwork dress and outting fabric from each holiday in it so it could be worn all year round to school.


----------



## teresajoy

jessesgirl said:


> LOL Ok thanks! I had not gotten an email so I did not know..



We usually approve pretty quickly. I think when we approve without making you confirm, it doesn't send out an email. So, if anyone signs up and doesn't think they are approved, just try logging in. 


mirandag819 said:


> I don't know if you have a Sears with a beauty salon in it, but if so you may want to see what they can come up with.... it wasn't flower girl, it was more of a faux BBB day to hold DD over, but they did my daughter's updo for $12.... I was surprised how inexpensive it was. Here is a pic that shows her hair:


SOO pretty! 



emcreative said:


> These aren't the right dress either, but here are kinda the back ruffles:



WOW!!! That is a STUNNINGLY  gorgeous dress!!! And the model is just breathtaking!!!!   You can't make that, you should just buy it from that seller.


----------



## mommyof3princess

teresajoy said:


> We usually approve pretty quickly. I think when we approve without making you confirm, it doesn't send out an email. So, if anyone signs up and doesn't think they are approved, just try logging in.
> 
> SOO pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!!! That is a STUNNINGLY  gorgeous dress!!! And the model is just breathtaking!!!!   You can't make that, you should just buy it from that seller.



Oh really I don't think I have ever seen that model before is she new here It must be way past your bed time you are being way too silly.


----------



## emcreative

teresajoy said:


> wow!!! That is a stunningly  gorgeous dress!!! And the model is just breathtaking!!!!   you can't make that, you should just buy it from that seller.



lol!


----------



## teresajoy

emcreative said:


> These aren't the right dress either, but here are kinda the back ruffles:



I have a feeling it was probably the Feliz, but I didn't want to miss a chance to repost! 

Was it like this?











And, let's see that cute face!


----------



## mommyof3princess

My twincesses are still up. I was hopeing when the clock struck 10 they would turn in to sleeping beauty's. Guess not.

And I was just informed by twincess Sammie that twincess Emily is fraid to blush the toilet. Yes I spelt and said that right by her words atleast. 

And i finally got the answer to the question I have had their whole almost 4 years. How long before i hear these words. (I go first because I am older. Answer 3 years 11 months 2 days. (today in fact.) Laughed till I cried.


----------



## mommyof3princess

teresajoy said:


> I have a feeling it was probably the Feliz, but I didn't want to miss a chance to repost!
> 
> Was it like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, let's see that cute face!


----------



## teresajoy

mommyof3princess said:


> Oh really I don't think I have ever seen that model before is she new here It must be way past your bed time you are being way too silly.



WHAt???  



You are right, it is past my bedtime!!! But, I needed to catch up on the thread! I don't want to get way behind before I leave! 


emcreative said:


> lol!






mommyof3princess said:


> My twincesses are still up. I was hopeing when the clock struck 10 they would turn in to sleeping beauty's. Guess not.
> 
> And I was just informed by twincess Sammie that twincess Emily is fraid to blush the toilet. Yes I splet and said that right by her words atleast.
> 
> And i finally got the answer to the question I have had their whole almost 4 years. How long before i hear these words. (I go first because I am older. Answer 3 years 11 months 2 days. (today in fact.) Laughed till I cried.



That is too funny! 

Ok, ok, I should get to bed!


----------



## emcreative

teresajoy said:


> I have a feeling it was probably the Feliz, but I didn't want to miss a chance to repost!
> 
> Was it like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, let's see that cute face!



Absolutely adorable! Not the one I have in my memory, though.  The one I have in my brain was EXACTLY like that in the back (except I can't remember if it had a bow that tied), but the front was an empire halter.  

I'm starting to think I imagined it!


----------



## emcreative

mommyof3princess said:


> And i finally got the answer to the question I have had their whole almost 4 years. How long before i hear these words. (I go first because I am older. Answer 3 years 11 months 2 days. (today in fact.) Laughed till I cried.



That's so cute! 

How much older is she?  If she's only 2 minutes older, her "little" sister should tell her she only gets a 2 minute head start !


----------



## teresajoy

mommyof3princess said:


>



Aww, thanks Melissa!!! I just packed that dress for our trip!


----------



## mommyof3princess

emcreative said:


> That's so cute!
> 
> How much older is she?  If she's only 2 minutes older, her "little" sister should tell her she only gets a 2 minute head start !



That's the funny part it's one minute Emily is one minute older.


----------



## teresajoy

emcreative said:


> Absolutely adorable! Not the one I have in my memory, though.  The one I have in my brain was EXACTLY like that in the back (except I can't remember if it had a bow that tied), but the front was an empire halter.
> 
> I'm starting to think I imagined it!



The Simply Sweet (from You Can Make This) has an empire waist version, and I added the ruffles myself.  I think I missed your first post about the dress, what fabrics were you wanting to use? Was the dress you saw on Ebay?

Ok, ok, REALLY I'm going to bed now!


----------



## emcreative

I don't remember where it was that I saw it, that's the problem!

There was a dress, it was NOT minnie mouse.  I'm thinking it was a princess?  And I saw it and thought "OH that would be AWESOME in minnie mouse colors and dots!"  I wanted to show it to a friend of mine and now I can't find it!


----------



## mommyof3princess

teresajoy said:


> The Simply Sweet (from You Can Make This) has an empire waist version, and I added the ruffles myself.  I think I missed your first post about the dress, what fabrics were you wanting to use? Was the dress you saw on Ebay?
> 
> Ok, ok, REALLY I'm going to bed now!



Your SEW helpful Teresa  I love this thread.


----------



## *Toadstool*

sahm1000 said:


> Jeanne made Lily a Snow White outfit with the seven dwarfs on the skirt that was fantastic!  Let me know if you figure it out how to do it, I want to CASE it!  Right now I am thinking (for our trip a year from now) about dresses or outfits for the girls with all of the princesses on it and another one with the Mickey gang (Mickey, Minnie, Donald, Daisy, Goofy and Pluto).  The princess one I kind of have an idea of what I am going to do but as far as the Mickey Gang one, I am uncertain.  All I know is I want it to incorporate the Minnie dot fabric.  But I can't decide if I want it to be a seperate picture of each character (stripwork) or one big picture of them all together (like maybe on a Vida).  Good luck!


See.. at least your characters go together. I wanted to make one with a bunch of different characters that are in the Mickey and Minnie's Magical Journey on Ice thingie. I think it might look kinda wierd having Simba and Ariel on the same dress huh?



teresajoy said:


> I have a feeling it was probably the Feliz, but I didn't want to miss a chance to repost!
> 
> Was it like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, let's see that cute face!


 That is gorgeous!!! I am so glad I bought the Simply Sweet. I am soo copying the ruffle!! How cute!!! I guess you have a little monkey in your house.  So you are going to DW for 1 day? Or am I misunderstanding??


emcreative said:


> I don't remember where it was that I saw it, that's the problem!
> 
> There was a dress, it was NOT minnie mouse.  I'm thinking it was a princess?  And I saw it and thought "OH that would be AWESOME in minnie mouse colors and dots!"  I wanted to show it to a friend of mine and now I can't find it!


 Just wanted to tell you that this is why when I see something I like I save it to my computer. I hated remembering a dress and not remembering where I saw it. From what I read in your above post though wouldn't it be exactly like the one Teresa posted and just different fabric??


----------



## emcreative

Oooh I saw my first Frog Princess custom thingy today!  I'm so excited, anyone else?  I love that there will be a new princess!


----------



## paysensmom

I finished this up today.






[/QUOTE]

 Hi, I have been reading this thread for weeks! You all do amazing work! I want to make my daughter a dress for Disney. We will be there in June! I love the style of this dress. Please tell me where I can get the pattern.
Thank you so much!!


----------



## revrob

paysensmom said:


> I finished this up today.



 Hi, I have been reading this thread for weeks! You all do amazing work! I want to make my daughter a dress for Disney. We will be there in June! I love the style of this dress. Please tell me where I can get the pattern.
Thank you so much!![/QUOTE]

I made that = so I can certainly tell you where to find the pattern!
It is the stripwork jumper pattern from www.youcanmakethis.com
The pattern is written by Carla C - also known as The Scientific Seamstress (she is an amazing pattern designer!  My FAVORITE!)
OR!  You can click on the link in my siggy to my blog and follow the directions there - I'm having a blogabration right now to celebrate my trip to Disney.  You may want to hop over there and read the details! 


TERESA!  I saw Arminda's twin yesterday!  I kid you not, I was walking down the platform for the monorail and passed one of the doors and there she was!  As a matter of fact, I grabbed my mom's arm and pulled her back because I thought, "HEY!   There's Arminda!  That means Teresa's here somewhere!"  I was gonna say hey!  When I stepped back, I realized that it couldn't be Arminda because she was wearing a store bought princess dress.   The girl looked JUST LIKE Arminda!  It was almost scary!


----------



## minnie2

mirandag819 said:


> I don't know if you have a Sears with a beauty salon in it, but if so you may want to see what they can come up with.... it wasn't flower girl, it was more of a faux BBB day to hold DD over, but they did my daughter's updo for $12.... I was surprised how inexpensive it was. Here is a pic that shows her hair:


So cute!  

emcreative-
 It could be the Feliz that as been posted or the ruffled up.  With te Ruffled up you can make it fuller if you want to.  I wish I did when I made this one










  I need to make one for my niece.  She requested a Rainbow one.  Any ideas how I am going to pull that one off!  I saw some great rainbow fabric but I just can't see it in the dress.


*Toadstool* said:


> I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> 
> Has anyone made a dress with multiple disney characters on it? I'm thinking of making one, and kinda thinking in my head that it will look dumb. I wanted to use some of the disney on ice characters all together on one dress. Simba, Mickey, Minnie, Ariel, Stitch, Tinkerbell.. don't go together huh? Post outfits if you have any please!! I love all the inspiration I get from you guys. I was going to let her wear her Valentines dress, but might just try tomake something.  We are going on Friday.


I was debating making a patch work like that and emb different characters in sqs through out the dress...  It was an idea but I am not sure it will happen.....



teresajoy said:


> I have a feeling it was probably the Feliz, but I didn't want to miss a chance to repost!
> 
> Was it like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, let's see that cute face!


I love that!  How cute is it that she is all girlied up and in a Tree!  I love it!!!!!!!


----------



## minnie2

Sorry about the separate posts.
*
If you guys have it in your heart to say a prayer or keep positive thoughts today. for George.  His company is doing lay offs today.  He doesn't think he will be one of them but you never know. *

On a positive note this past weekend Nikki had her basketball cheer party and the coaches gave us copies of some pictures they had taken.  I really like the 2 of Nikki!  








 For those of you who have FB you can see the other ones with her 2 BFF's.  I adore those pictures!  The 3 of them where insuperable for football and basketball.  I am partial but frankly I also think they where the 3 best cheerleaders on the squads!!!!!!


----------



## jessica52877

Another NEW BIG GIVE has been posted! This one is for 
Emma, a darling 7 year old who was born with a genetic disorder called Neurofibromatosis or NF1.

3 girls to sew for in this one!

Emma's pre-trip Report
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2112856

Big Give Board -
http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=67929&threadid=615987&page=1#4439128


----------



## MiniGirl

I haven't posted this in awhile, but was this the dress you were looking for....






So, since I am coming out of lurk mode, I thought I'd share what I have been up to. None of it is Disney though.

Easter dresses for my girls....









Earth Day...





I also have a few things currently in progress (Disney stuff). I can't wait to share them with ya'll.

I have been busy, and haven't been able to really even lurk much. However, I have liked everything I've seen. Ya'll have been doing some amazing work.


----------



## jessica52877

You'll were quite silly last night!

Teresa - I love that WALL E dress! I love that Lydia is hanging out in the tree with it on too! But I think the Minnie Wild might just be my favorite! I love seeing things again!

I really wanted to say the dress was a feliz too but it has been said before I figured it out! 

I love the I am older then you comment! And twincesses (was that the word), super cute and creative. 

I think for Disney on Ice you could go with all the characters like that!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

emcreative said:


> Absolutely adorable! Not the one I have in my memory, though.  The one I have in my brain was EXACTLY like that in the back (except I can't remember if it had a bow that tied), but the front was an empire halter.
> 
> I'm starting to think I imagined it!


Here is one that I did. It has an empire waist. The bow does not tie. I don't think this is the one you saw though. I never got Jenna to model for me.




Maybe I can get her to model for me when she comes home.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

minnie2 said:


> Sorry about the separate posts.
> *
> If you guys have it in your heart to say a prayer or keep positive thoughts today. for George.  His company is doing lay offs today.  He doesn't think he will be one of them but you never know. *
> 
> On a positive note this past weekend Nikki had her basketball cheer party and the coaches gave us copies of some pictures they had taken.  I really like the 2 of Nikki!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you who have FB you can see the other ones with her 2 BFF's.  I adore those pictures!  The 3 of them where insuperable for football and basketball.  I am partial but frankly I also think they where the 3 best cheerleaders on the squads!!!!!!


Those are some really pretty pictures of Nikki. She really is a beautiful girl.


----------



## minnie2

MiniGirl said:


> I haven't posted this in awhile, but was this the dress you were looking for....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, since I am coming out of lurk mode, I thought I'd share what I have been up to. None of it is Disney though.
> 
> Easter dresses for my girls....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earth Day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a few things currently in progress (Disney stuff). I can't wait to share them with ya'll.
> 
> I have been busy, and haven't been able to really even lurk much. However, I have liked everything I've seen. Ya'll have been doing some amazing work.


All are so great!  Love the one with the ruffles so much!  



Tinka_Belle said:


> Here is one that I did. It has an empire waist. The bow does not tie. I don't think this is the one you saw though. I never got Jenna to model for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I can get her to model for me when she comes home.





Tinka_Belle said:


> Those are some really pretty pictures of Nikki. She really is a beautiful girl.


I adore the ruffled butt dress!  I need to convince Nikki to let me make her one!  Her bff wants one but she is a 12 and I am not sure just yet how to up size it that much. I told Nikki this morning her friend might be getting one just because I LOVE that an older girl would still wear this!!!  

She did redeem herself by asking me to make her a true Sleeping beauty dress rather then an older girl cool one....

Thank you about the picture.  I loved how they came out.


----------



## emcreative

minnie2 said:


> emcreative-
> It could be the Feliz that as been posted or the ruffled up.  With te Ruffled up you can make it fuller if you want to.  I wish I did when I made this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to make one for my niece.  She requested a Rainbow one.  Any ideas how I am going to pull that one off!  I saw some great rainbow fabric but I just can't see it in the dress.




Yes!  It was that design but fuller in the skirt, and I dont' think quite so many ruffles in back (but it could be because it was more a "tea length" on the little girl wearing it!

As far as making a rainbow dress, maybe get a rainbow pastel beaded necklace and bracelet to go WITH the dress?   My diva gets so excited about the accessories she'll forgive almost anything!


----------



## emcreative

minnie2 said:


> Sorry about the separate posts.
> *
> If you guys have it in your heart to say a prayer or keep positive thoughts today. for George.  His company is doing lay offs today.  He doesn't think he will be one of them but you never know. *
> 
> On a positive note this past weekend Nikki had her basketball cheer party and the coaches gave us copies of some pictures they had taken.  I really like the 2 of Nikki!



I'll say a prayer and go light a candle right now!

She looks beautiful, she takes a great picture!


----------



## minnie2

emcreative said:


> Yes!  It was that design but fuller in the skirt, and I dont' think quite so many ruffles in back (but it could be because it was more a "tea length" on the little girl wearing it!
> 
> As far as making a rainbow dress, maybe get a rainbow pastel beaded necklace and bracelet to go WITH the dress?   My diva gets so excited about the accessories she'll forgive almost anything!


You can make the skirt fuller.  It is the ruffled up pattern from YCMT.com  I bet you could even fudge the pattern to make it what ever length you want too.


With my niece there is NO getting away with getting around stuff like that!    Before I went to visit her back in November for our Disney trip apparently I mentioned she would see Giraffe's with me.  No clue if I said it or not but she said for weeks Aunt Marlo is going to take me to see Giraffes at WDW.  Thankfully the 1st night we where there we head to Rainforest for dinner and BAM there is a HUGE Giraffe right out front!  And she remembered and thanked me for taking her to see a Giraffe!  

Needless to say if she wants a rainbow dress she wants a rainbow dress  And Aunt Marlo has to figure out how to make a rainbow dress.


emcreative said:


> I'll say a prayer and go light a candle right now!
> 
> She looks beautiful, she takes a great picture!



Thank you.


----------



## mommyof3princess

minnie2 said:


> So cute!
> 
> emcreative-
> It could be the Feliz that as been posted or the ruffled up.  With te Ruffled up you can make it fuller if you want to.  I wish I did when I made this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to make one for my niece.  She requested a Rainbow one.  Any ideas how I am going to pull that one off!  I saw some great rainbow fabric but I just can't see it in the dress.


the dress.
What if you made solid dress and did different color ruffles? each ruffle a different color.




I got this fabric at joann's and it runs about 4.99 a yard. But it normally goes onsale for 30 to 40%off. I hope I am helping.


----------



## minnie2

mommyof3princess said:


> the dress.
> What if you made solid dress and did different color ruffles? each ruffle a different color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this fabric at joann's and it runs about 4.99 a yard. But it normally goes onsale for 30 to 40%off. I hope I am helping.


Thanks.  I was thinking about that.  I found some bright rainbow fabric at WalMart the other day that might work too.  I guess I am just not feeling it so it is hard for me to see it in my head.  I told me cousin to take my niece to Walmart and look for fabric and tell me what it looks like or pick it up and I would pay her back...


----------



## sohappy

I think that a white dress with red/orange/yellow/green/blue/violet ruffles would be FAB!  You could even applique a rainbow on the bodice!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

minnie2 said:


> Sorry about the separate posts.
> *
> If you guys have it in your heart to say a prayer or keep positive thoughts today. for George.  His company is doing lay offs today.  He doesn't think he will be one of them but you never know. *
> 
> On a positive note this past weekend Nikki had her basketball cheer party and the coaches gave us copies of some pictures they had taken.  I really like the 2 of Nikki!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you who have FB you can see the other ones with her 2 BFF's.  I adore those pictures!  The 3 of them where insuperable for football and basketball.  I am partial but frankly I also think they where the 3 best cheerleaders on the squads!!!!!!




Wow, she is growing up so fast and just beautiful!


----------



## Twins+2more

sohappy said:


> I think that a white dress with red/orange/yellow/green/blue/violet ruffles would be FAB!  You could even applique a rainbow on the bodice!



I agree white with the colors of the rinbow as ruffles.  That leaves it open to applique just about anything on the front.  Can't wait to seeit.


----------



## sahm1000

revrob said:


> TERESA!  I saw Arminda's twin yesterday!  I kid you not, I was walking down the platform for the monorail and passed one of the doors and there she was!  As a matter of fact, I grabbed my mom's arm and pulled her back because I thought, "HEY!   There's Arminda!  That means Teresa's here somewhere!"  I was gonna say hey!  When I stepped back, I realized that it couldn't be Arminda because she was wearing a store bought princess dress.   The girl looked JUST LIKE Arminda!  It was almost scary!



Isn't that weird when that happens?  I must have a common face b/c people are always asking if they know me.  I attribute it to the brown hair, brown eyes medium build thing.  Nothing too abnormal or stand outish on me!  But I totally understand.  There is a little girl on Grace's soccer team named Olivia that looks like Leighanna.  I swear I have almost called her that on several occasions accidentally.  They say everyone has a twin somewhere!  I guess that must be Arminda's!




MiniGirl said:


> I haven't posted this in awhile, but was this the dress you were looking for....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, since I am coming out of lurk mode, I thought I'd share what I have been up to. None of it is Disney though.
> 
> Easter dresses for my girls....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earth Day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a few things currently in progress (Disney stuff). I can't wait to share them with ya'll.
> 
> I have been busy, and haven't been able to really even lurk much. However, I have liked everything I've seen. Ya'll have been doing some amazing work.




Love the black and white one!  So pretty!  But the Earth Day one is fantastic!  I kept thinking that I wanted to do an Earth Day outfit for my girls using the organic cotton fabrics that are now available but couldn't come up with an "earthy" idea for them.  Love what you did!



minnie2 said:


> You can make the skirt fuller.  It is the ruffled up pattern from YCMT.com  I bet you could even fudge the pattern to make it what ever length you want too.
> 
> 
> With my niece there is NO getting away with getting around stuff like that!    Before I went to visit her back in November for our Disney trip apparently I mentioned she would see Giraffe's with me.  No clue if I said it or not but she said for weeks Aunt Marlo is going to take me to see Giraffes at WDW.  Thankfully the 1st night we where there we head to Rainforest for dinner and BAM there is a HUGE Giraffe right out front!  And she remembered and thanked me for taking her to see a Giraffe!
> 
> Needless to say if she wants a rainbow dress she wants a rainbow dress  And Aunt Marlo has to figure out how to make a rainbow dress.
> 
> 
> Thank you.



Came up with an idea but someone else beat me to it!



mommyof3princess said:


> the dress.
> What if you made solid dress and did different color ruffles? each ruffle a different color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this fabric at joann's and it runs about 4.99 a yard. But it normally goes onsale for 30 to 40%off. I hope I am helping.



Great minds must think alike!  I was thinking different colored ruffles in the back of the Feliz for the "rainbow" idea too!




TOADSTOOL!!!! I came up with an idea for your different characters outfit!  Of course, now I want to do it for my girls for our trip too!  Who knows if I'll get it done but I think I like the idea anyway!  What about doing a patchwork skirt with the tonal stripe fabric (it comes in lots of colors and Joann's carries it) and the different polka dot fabrics in all different colors and on some of the patches use plain white fabric with different character appliques on it?  Then for the shirt you could use the title of the show you are going to see (I was thinking for me to do the shirt with the saying The Magical World of Disney)?  I am kind of working this out in my mind but right now that is what I have.  It might be kind of "busy" but I think that is okay for Disney!  Now I just need a new embroidery machine so I can accomplish all that I have in my head right now!  And even then don't know if it will be possible!  


As you all know I have been wanting a new machine and I'm hoping that since I've mentioned it LOTS to my DH that maybe I will be getting one for Mother's Day but I just talked to one of my friends who also sews (and also the person Darren would go to to find out what to buy for me) that he hasn't even called her to find out.  We usually don't buy presents for each other but I was still hoping.......  Oh well, who knows, he could still surprise me I guess.


----------



## emcreative

sahm1000 said:


> TOADSTOOL!!!! I came up with an idea for your different characters outfit!  Of course, now I want to do it for my girls for our trip too!  Who knows if I'll get it done but I think I like the idea anyway!  What about doing a patchwork skirt with the tonal stripe fabric (it comes in lots of colors and Joann's carries it) and the different polka dot fabrics in all different colors and on some of the patches use plain white fabric with different character appliques on it?  Then for the shirt you could use the title of the show you are going to see (I was thinking for me to do the shirt with the saying The Magical World of Disney)?  I am kind of working this out in my mind but right now that is what I have.  It might be kind of "busy" but I think that is okay for Disney!  Now I just need a new embroidery machine so I can accomplish all that I have in my head right now!  And even then don't know if it will be possible!



That's kinda what I was thinking too, something along the lines of this:






I really like your idea to put the title on the shirt A LOT! 

(sorry I hope you don't mind my barging in)


----------



## mommyof3princess

emcreative said:


> That's kinda what I was thinking too, something along the lines of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like your idea to put the title on the shirt A LOT!
> 
> (sorry I hope you don't mind my barging in)



I love that set.


----------



## phins_jazy

Flower girl shoes.  This may be a crazy out there kinda idea but I'm looking at options.  LOL  DD is wearing a floor length black and white dress.  Would it look silly if I got her a pair of white flip flops and wrapped them with ribbon and but a flower on the top?  Would it be dressy enough or should I just shell out the $$ for dress shoes that she'll only wear once.    LOL  trying to be frugal.  Dunno if it's gonna work


----------



## tricia

phins_jazy said:


> Flower girl shoes.  This may be a crazy out there kinda idea but I'm looking at options.  LOL  DD is wearing a floor length black and white dress.  Would it look silly if I got her a pair of white flip flops and wrapped them with ribbon and but a flower on the top?  Would it be dressy enough or should I just shell out the $$ for dress shoes that she'll only wear once.    LOL  trying to be frugal.  Dunno if it's gonna work



Like as in floor length and prob. no one will see her shoes?  Of course it would be OK, I wore my very comfy slippers to the reception of my own wedding and no one knew the difference.


----------



## Haganfam5

phins_jazy said:


> Flower girl shoes.  This may be a crazy out there kinda idea but I'm looking at options.  LOL  DD is wearing a floor length black and white dress.  Would it look silly if I got her a pair of white flip flops and wrapped them with ribbon and but a flower on the top?  Would it be dressy enough or should I just shell out the $$ for dress shoes that she'll only wear once.    LOL  trying to be frugal.  Dunno if it's gonna work



It's so funny to me to think that other little girls only wear a pair of dress shoes once. My Julia wears them every day!  Heals, patent leather shoes, mary Janes, you name it, she has it. 

I think you would have to go by the tone of the wedding but personally I wouldn't do flip flops for a flower girl who is walking down the aisle. Maybe for after pictures and the service, to change into. As I said, dress shoes are all I buy for my daughter and I don't spend a whole lot at all. Look at stores like, Walmart, Payless, Target, Sears and JCPenny, especially after the Spring. They will all go on sale and will be very cheap.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

phins_jazy said:


> Flower girl shoes.  This may be a crazy out there kinda idea but I'm looking at options.  LOL  DD is wearing a floor length black and white dress.  Would it look silly if I got her a pair of white flip flops and wrapped them with ribbon and but a flower on the top?  Would it be dressy enough or should I just shell out the $$ for dress shoes that she'll only wear once.    LOL  trying to be frugal.  Dunno if it's gonna work



I would be a little worried about the flip flops flopping too much.  How about using just a ballet type slipper...I used to have to go to formal things about once a month when I was younger...long story, no not pagents...but I owned ballet slippers to make me more comfy...they look like dressy flats and you can get them fairly cheap.  I like cheap!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Haganfam5 said:


> It's so funny to me to think that other little girls only wear a pair of dress shoes once. My Julia wears them every day!  Heals, patent leather shoes, mary Janes, you name it, she has it.
> 
> I think you would have to go by the tone of the wedding but personally I wouldn't do flip flops for a flower girl who is walking down the aisle. Maybe for after pictures and the service, to change into. As I said, dress shoes are all I buy for my daughter and I don't spend a whole lot at all. Look at stores like, Walmart, Payless, Target, Sears and JCPenny, especially after the Spring. They will all go on sale and will be very cheap.



Katie would wear fancy shoes...but her school only allows tennis shoes.


----------



## minnie2

MinnieVanMom said:


> Wow, she is growing up so fast and just beautiful!


You are telling me!!!  She needs to stop it!



emcreative said:


> That's kinda what I was thinking too, something along the lines of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like your idea to put the title on the shirt A LOT!
> 
> (sorry I hope you don't mind my barging in)


that is adorable!!!!  



phins_jazy said:


> Flower girl shoes.  This may be a crazy out there kinda idea but I'm looking at options.  LOL  DD is wearing a floor length black and white dress.  Would it look silly if I got her a pair of white flip flops and wrapped them with ribbon and but a flower on the top?  Would it be dressy enough or should I just shell out the $$ for dress shoes that she'll only wear once.    LOL  trying to be frugal.  Dunno if it's gonna work


What about going to Walmart and getting her ballet shoes this way she can wear them around the house  or just to wear them too.  When Nikki was little she wore ballet shoes in the spring and summer jus tp wear them.


----------



## froggy33

emcreative said:


> That's kinda what I was thinking too, something along the lines of this:



Love this!!  My daughter was born only last summer, and so we haven't really gotten to experience JoJo, but I always love what everyone does!

The board is slow today!!  I just assume all of you are sewing away!

I'll go ahead and share to keep things going...I had my last class ever today!!!  It's my last early morning, incredibly boring student lecture series!!  I am ubber (sp?) excited!! Hopefully only a few more months of research, then the dreaded writing of the dissertation and I'll be Dr. Mom (I really want to stay home after I finish, so I like to joke that I'll be a very qualified stay-at-home mom)!!!


----------



## Jennia

Soooo many cute things lately. I just skimmed since I had about 30 pages of catch up, but love *Nikki's *new photos and the *Earth Day* shirt. 
I think we were still talking about clothes from India when I was last on. I went to my uncle's wedding on Saturday evening, and wore a salwar kameez. Here's a photo of myself, my dd Violet (half Indian), my new aunt Vicki, and my brother:


----------



## jham

I'm still pretty much a lurker trying to get stuff done!  But I love all the amazing creations, old and new!  Teresa, love Lydia's Wall-E dress but I really love Lydia in a tree photos! 



sohappy said:


> I think that a white dress with red/orange/yellow/green/blue/violet ruffles would be FAB! You could even applique a rainbow on the bodice!


 
I was thinking the same thing.  Do 7 ruffles in the rainbow colors
Violet
Indigo
Blue
Green
Yellow
Orange
Red
you could do the ruffled up dress, the portrait peasant rhumba version, or a simply sweet with a very ruffled skirt and a rainbow appliqued on the bodice.  Stacy and I often think alike.


----------



## Twins+2more

It is WAY quiet here today....where is everyone???

As far as flip flops at a wedding.  I would ask the bride what she thinks.  I personally think that its a little bit casual for the actual walking down the isle, however perfectally fine for the reception.  If it is a casual wedding and bride to be dosen't have a problem with it then  But I would never do it, and just show up.


----------



## HeatherSue

mommyof3princess said:


> My twincesses are still up. I was hopeing when the clock struck 10 they would turn in to sleeping beauty's. Guess not.
> 
> And I was just informed by twincess Sammie that twincess Emily is fraid to blush the toilet. Yes I spelt and said that right by her words atleast.
> 
> And i finally got the answer to the question I have had their whole almost 4 years. How long before i hear these words. (I go first because I am older. Answer 3 years 11 months 2 days. (today in fact.) Laughed till I cried


That is so funny!  What a couple of cuties!



teresajoy said:


>


That's my girl!  I just love that Wall-E dress.



*Toadstool* said:


> See.. at least your characters go together. I wanted to make one with a bunch of different characters that are in the Mickey and Minnie's Magical Journey on Ice thingie. I think it might look kinda wierd having Simba and Ariel on the same dress huh?


I've had an idea for a dress like that floating around in my head for the last year or so.  I just haven't had the ambition to go ahead and do that many appliques!  I say go for it!  It sounds like it will be really cute!  



paysensmom said:


> Hi, I have been reading this thread for weeks! You all do amazing work! I want to make my daughter a dress for Disney. We will be there in June! I love the style of this dress. Please tell me where I can get the pattern.
> Thank you so much!!


!!!  Make sure you share pictures of what you make!



revrob said:


> TERESA!  I saw Arminda's twin yesterday!  I kid you not, I was walking down the platform for the monorail and passed one of the doors and there she was!  As a matter of fact, I grabbed my mom's arm and pulled her back because I thought, "HEY!   There's Arminda!  That means Teresa's here somewhere!"  I was gonna say hey!  When I stepped back, I realized that it couldn't be Arminda because she was wearing a store bought princess dress.   The girl looked JUST LIKE Arminda!  It was almost scary!


That little stinker must have snuck off to Disney a little early!   That's so funny that we think we see each other's kids around!  I was positive that I saw Jeanne's son, Seth, in line for Goofy's Barnstormer last May.  So, I kept talking to Tessa about Luke and his brother Seth loud enough so he could hear me.  The poor kid must have thought I was nuts.



minnie2 said:


> For those of you who have FB you can see the other ones with her 2 BFF's.


I'm sorry George is worried about his job.  I hope everything works out okay.

I LOVE these pictures of Nikki! They're beautiful!!



MiniGirl said:


> .


The easter outfits are so pretty and I love the Earth day one!  I was eyeing that fabric that you used on the Easter outfits today!



phins_jazy said:


> Flower girl shoes.  This may be a crazy out there kinda idea but I'm looking at options.  LOL  DD is wearing a floor length black and white dress.  Would it look silly if I got her a pair of white flip flops and wrapped them with ribbon and but a flower on the top?  Would it be dressy enough or should I just shell out the $$ for dress shoes that she'll only wear once.    LOL  trying to be frugal.  Dunno if it's gonna work


I would check with the bride.  If she thinks flip flops would be okay, they could be really cute!  Tessa wore flip flops in a wedding once.  They weren't the foam kind or anything, but they were flip flops that I gussied up.  



froggy33 said:


> I'll go ahead and share to keep things going...I had my last class ever today!!!  It's my last early morning, incredibly boring student lecture series!!  I am ubber (sp?) excited!! Hopefully only a few more months of research, then the dreaded writing of the dissertation and I'll be Dr. Mom (I really want to stay home after I finish, so I like to joke that I'll be a very qualified stay-at-home mom)!!!


That is so cool!!  I didn't realize you were going to school to be a doctor!



Jennia said:


>



You both look so pretty!  I just love those fabrics!


----------



## minnie2

Jennia said:


> Soooo many cute things lately. I just skimmed since I had about 30 pages of catch up, but love *Nikki's *new photos and the *Earth Day* shirt.
> I think we were still talking about clothes from India when I was last on. I went to my uncle's wedding on Saturday evening, and wore a salwar kameez. Here's a photo of myself, my dd Violet (half Indian), my new aunt Vicki, and my brother:


Great picture!  The fabrics are so pretty!  I love your dd's shoes!!!!!  



jham said:


> I'm still pretty much a lurker trying to get stuff done!  But I love all the amazing creations, old and new!  Teresa, love Lydia's Wall-E dress but I really love Lydia in a tree photos!
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing.  Do 7 ruffles in the rainbow colors
> Violet
> Indigo
> Blue
> Green
> Yellow
> Orange
> Red
> you could do the ruffled up dress, the portrait peasant rhumba version, or a simply sweet with a very ruffled skirt and a rainbow appliqued on the bodice.  Stacy and I often think alike.


thanks for the ideas for the rainbow dress for my niece.  I did tell my cousin ROYGBIV here I come!  LOL  
I guess i need to start collecting extra color fabric

Thanks for all the complements on nikki's pictures.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

phins_jazy said:


> Flower girl shoes.  This may be a crazy out there kinda idea but I'm looking at options.  LOL  DD is wearing a floor length black and white dress.  Would it look silly if I got her a pair of white flip flops and wrapped them with ribbon and but a flower on the top?  Would it be dressy enough or should I just shell out the $$ for dress shoes that she'll only wear once.    LOL  trying to be frugal.  Dunno if it's gonna work


For the wedding that Jenna is going to be in she is going to wear a pair of white sandals. That way she can wear them throughout the Summer. Her dress is going to be floor length too.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Katie would wear fancy shoes...but her school only allows tennis shoes.


Jenna would wear dress shoes or boots everyday if it was allowed at her school. I think most schools have gone to tennis shoes.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Jennia said:


> Soooo many cute things lately. I just skimmed since I had about 30 pages of catch up, but love *Nikki's *new photos and the *Earth Day* shirt.
> I think we were still talking about clothes from India when I was last on. I went to my uncle's wedding on Saturday evening, and wore a salwar kameez. Here's a photo of myself, my dd Violet (half Indian), my new aunt Vicki, and my brother:


Beautiful picture. I have to ask though, What is on your brother's tie? Is that a picture of an actual child he knows? If So where did he get that made at?


----------



## pixiefrnd

Hi everyone, I see I am way behind on here.  Will have to catch up later as I am also behind on my sewing list.  Spent yesterday ripping out side seams in pants I sewed wrong.  Hope to post those pics tomorrow.  Hope everyong is doing well.  Here is the first outfit for DD 7.


----------



## emcreative

pixiefrnd said:


> Hi everyone, I see I am way behind on here.  Will have to catch up later as I am also behind on my sewing list.  Spent yesterday ripping out side seams in pants I sewed wrong.  Hope to post those pics tomorrow.  Hope everyong is doing well.  Here is the first outfit for DD 7.




Ooh that's adorable!!!!


pssst- y'all know I didn't do the jojo outfit, right?  I should have posted it with the pic but I just assumed everyone would know!

I went and got some ribbon for hairbows today..and found some that actually said "Make a Wish!" on them!!!


----------



## eeyore3847

ok, couple new little dresses I made....... 













WOO HOO! Burning up the machines this week!
Lori


----------



## mirandag819

eeyore3847 said:


> ok, couple new little dresses I made.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOO HOO! Burning up the machines this week!
> Lori



You have been so busy this week! Those look so cute.


----------



## emcreative

Lori, I love the dresses.  Now, for the next part to make sense you have to know I'm a photographer.  This is my little one for a couple things I did:









Okay I had to tell you that so when I gush over the pictures you won't think it's because I don't like dress, I love them!  But what sticks out to me so much is:

1.  Your daughter is a doll.  She poses so well for the purpose of the picture!  LOL How long has she been doing this?

2.  OMG girl what camera are you using?  It is so bright and clear!  Are you using portrait settings and upping the saturation a smidge? GORGEOUS!

Photo gushing over now! 

L*A*D*I*E*S:
My little tomboy, who really usually could care less about clothing unless it's a tee shirt from the boys department, told me today she wants a Lilo dress! OMG SHE WANTS CLOTHES! OMG SHE WANTS GIRLY CLOTHES!

Any ideas?  I don't want it to be exactly like Lilo's dress because we're going at the end of July and it will be hot so the sleeves/super long dress would be a bit much.  I kinda looked for some fabric today but didn't see any Lilo stuff.


----------



## sweetstitches

2cutekidz said:


> Okey Dokey...Double Layer Stripwork twirl skirt.



Very sweet of you to type these directions out.  Thanks.



fairygoodmother said:


> Here are both Ann and Andy.



They turned out really cute!



mommyof3princess said:


>



You did a great job on the Tink.



twob4him said:


> Here are the completed outfits for 6 yr old *Joseph's Big Give!*




They are going to be thrilled with those outfits.  I love how you made Snow White work for a boy.  



billwendy said:


> Update on Daniel - I know many of you continue to pray for my Daniel - he is doing pretty well right now as far as his health goes. His 2 big issues are weight loss ( he is getting sooooooo thin so he has no reserve if he were to get sick) and then just the damage from the tumor removal is resolving so slowly (posterior fossa syndrome) - I know too much compared to the others in our family, and sometimes that makes it so hard. He is still just very silly all the time and laughs and giggles at anything - makes him have a hard time with any school work they are trying to do with him.....but better than than being depressed and crying all the time, right??? Keep praying - he still has a long road of recovery!!!
> 
> Thanks friends!



praying



sohappy said:


>



You are a MUCH braver woman than I am.  I doubt I would have made it to the top of the ladder.



sohappy said:


> A few weeks ago, I had the kids portraits made- I am just in LOVE with these.  I had to take pics of the framed pictures.  To reduce the glare, I had to take them slightly from the side.
> 
> All 3 hanging on my wall



Totally precious!  You have adorable boys.  I love barefoot portraits.



sohappy said:


> Doggie party



Great idea for a party!  I'll have to remember it; it would definitely be a hit in this house.


----------



## eeyore3847

mirandag819 said:


> You have been so busy this week! Those look so cute.


Thanks - had to sew a lot , am moving in a couple weeks and need the extra income.



emcreative said:


> Lori, I love the dresses.  Now, for the next part to make sense you have to know I'm a photographer.  This is my little one for a couple things I did:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay I had to tell you that so when I gush over the pictures you won't think it's because I don't like dress, I love them!  But what sticks out to me so much is:
> 
> 1.  Your daughter is a doll.  She poses so well for the purpose of the picture!  LOL How long has she been doing this?
> 
> 2.  OMG girl what camera are you using?  It is so bright and clear!  Are you using portrait settings and upping the saturation a smidge? GORGEOUS!
> 
> Photo gushing over now!



oh thanks I use a canon rebel xti - love it... always use the macro setting and try my best to only use natural shadows and light to do all pictures. she has been taking pics for me for a few years... she loves to smile....

Lori


----------



## *Toadstool*

emcreative said:


> Oooh I saw my first Frog Princess custom thingy today!  I'm so excited, anyone else?  I love that there will be a new princess!


What is a frog princess custom thingy? 


MiniGirl said:


> I haven't posted this in awhile, but was this the dress you were looking for....


Love the puffing on this one!



Tinka_Belle said:


> Here is one that I did. It has an empire waist. The bow does not tie. I don't think this is the one you saw though. I never got Jenna to model for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I can get her to model for me when she comes home.


Cute! Is that a Simply Sweet with ruffles on the back or is it that ruffle dress people are talking about?



sahm1000 said:


> TOADSTOOL!!!! I came up with an idea for your different characters outfit!  Of course, now I want to do it for my girls for our trip too!  Who knows if I'll get it done but I think I like the idea anyway!  What about doing a patchwork skirt with the tonal stripe fabric (it comes in lots of colors and Joann's carries it) and the different polka dot fabrics in all different colors and on some of the patches use plain white fabric with different character appliques on it?  Then for the shirt you could use the title of the show you are going to see (I was thinking for me to do the shirt with the saying The Magical World of Disney)?  I am kind of working this out in my mind but right now that is what I have.  It might be kind of "busy" but I think that is okay for Disney!  Now I just need a new embroidery machine so I can accomplish all that I have in my head right now!  And even then don't know if it will be possible!
> 
> As you all know I have been wanting a new machine and I'm hoping that since I've mentioned it LOTS to my DH that maybe I will be getting one for Mother's Day but I just talked to one of my friends who also sews (and also the person Darren would go to to find out what to buy for me) that he hasn't even called her to find out.  We usually don't buy presents for each other but I was still hoping.......  Oh well, who knows, he could still surprise me I guess.


Thank you for the ideas. Unfortunately I am trying to work with stash fabric. I like the idea of the shirt too, but I'd probably only let her wear it for the show so that  might be a waste? Idk.. maybe it would be okay to wear to other stuff too?



emcreative said:


> That's kinda what I was thinking too, something along the lines of this:


*LOVE THIS!! Can someone tell me how you figure out how to do this kind of skirt? I can't afford a new pattern right now. I know there was a tutorial posted, but that was completely different than this right? I wouldn't want it too full so it would show off the characters. *



pixiefrnd said:


> Hi everyone, I see I am way behind on here.  Will have to catch up later as I am also behind on my sewing list.  Spent yesterday ripping out side seams in pants I sewed wrong.  Hope to post those pics tomorrow.  Hope everyong is doing well.  Here is the first outfit for DD 7.


I love the jeans. That is too cute. My DD won't wear jeans though.


----------



## Jennia

HeatherSue said:


> You both look so pretty!  I just love those fabrics!


Thanks! I wish I had a better photo of dd's dress, gorgeous embroidery all over the skirt that doesn't show up well in this photo. 



minnie2 said:


> Great picture!  The fabrics are so pretty!  I love your dd's shoes!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for all the complements on nikki's pictures.



Thank you! I was glad these shoes still fit her, because I think she'd only worn them twice before the wedding lol!



Tinka_Belle said:


> Beautiful picture. I have to ask though, What is on your brother's tie? Is that a picture of an actual child he knows? If So where did he get that made at?



LOL yes, it's a photo of my dd! I made it for him at Artscow. I also had a matching tie made for my dad. 



pixiefrnd said:


> Hi everyone, I see I am way behind on here.  Will have to catch up later as I am also behind on my sewing list.  Spent yesterday ripping out side seams in pants I sewed wrong.  Hope to post those pics tomorrow.  Hope everyong is doing well.  Here is the first outfit for DD 7.



CUTE! I love the embroidered jeans!



eeyore3847 said:


> ok, couple new little dresses I made.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOO HOO! Burning up the machines this week!
> Lori



They're all adorable. =)


----------



## sweetstitches

t-beri said:


> Mind you I have NO makeup on and I'm exhausted so excuse the circles!!!
> 
> ...t.



You look fantastic!!!



emcreative said:


> Thanks!
> 
> We're adopting two boys.  One will be "anytime now", he just turned 1 on Friday.  We are also adopting his "older" brother (by only 11 months!), he will be 2 at the end of May, and his adoption is scheduled for August.  We also have 3 girls, aged 12, 8 (on Saturday) and 9.
> 
> I wish I could show you a pic of them all!  One of the things I'm looking forward to about having the adoption over with is being able to show off pics of my new sons!



CONGRATULATIONS!




Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> My Grandmom dies last night. She had breast cancer with mets to the brain. She was started getting morphine every hour for the pain she was in. It has been really hard explainning it to my girls, Juliet gets it kind of, but Joci keeps saying "we can go see her when she gets better", Evie will never remember her though. I tried to read the only book I had that dealt about a child losing someone but had a hard time reading it without crying. She is the first death we have had in the family that was someone they knew & saw. I am not sure how else to explain it to them so they understand. Any one have any good kids books about someone who was sick and died not just really old & died?



I'm so sorry.  




Tykatmadismomma said:


> My Aunt called me tonight my grandfather passed away this afternoon. He had been sick for a long time. I was hoping to see him during our Florida visit.



So much sad news.
Again, I'm really sorry.  



DisneyMOM09 said:


> Here is my first Big Give outfit. This is for Jacob's sister Abbigal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to have DD2 try it on and model it, but I thought better of it. I'm pretty sure she would have thought it was hers and I might not have been able to get it off of her!!!  Does it look okay? I only make stuff for my kiddos and my neices so I am really nervous about this outfit! I can see about a million things I should have done differently. I hope little Abbigal likes it.



Don't be nervous.  It turned out great and will be loved.



minnie2 said:


> Sorry about all the posts!
> Here is what I ahve been working on.
> 
> I actually made Kyle these shorts awhile ago but Friday it was finally warm enough for him to wear them.  He has Darth vader ones like them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the dress for my girlfriends niece that I got roped into and I really didn't want to make.  Hopefully she will like it and once I see her in it I will be glad I made it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Carla's peasant dress up sized to a 12!  *THANKS CARLA!!!!!!! *
> At 1st I thought it was going to be HUGE because I am used to making things for my niece and Nikki and Nikki is only an 8.
> Her she is modeling it.  It is for her BFF's bday gift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getting her twirl on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was windy and the dress is really big on her so it didn't twirl right.  She had her pj's on under neither....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't have enough green dot fabric .  I wished I did because I would have done green dot then the character fabric but Oh well I hope the kids like them.
> I think not really wanting to do that one dress affected my creativity for both dresses.



You managed to take photos outside when it wasn't raining?

You were very sweet to make these gifts, and they turned out great.  I have to say, I LOVE the shorts.  I would have bypassed that material because I wouldn't have been able to visualize how to use it.  My oldest would go nuts over those shorts.  I love it when I see things on here that make me look at fabric or a pattern or whatever in a new way.


----------



## emcreative

*Toadstool* said:


> What is a frog princess custom thingy?



Sorry.  The next movie out for Disney (and the NEW PRINCESS!) is the princess and the frog.  I saw some custom made clothing with an applique of the new princess from the movie, Princess Tiana, on it!  I love getting a new princess!






I got excited because it means it will be here before we know it and it seems closer when you see products made for the movie.  It releases in December, if I remember right?


----------



## *Toadstool*

Oh okay. I saw Stitchontime has the embroidery design. I had no clue who she was. 
How excting.. we can all make customs and go and see it in theaters! Woo hoo!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

minnie2 said:


> So cute!
> 
> emcreative-
> It could be the Feliz that as been posted or the ruffled up.  With te Ruffled up you can make it fuller if you want to.  I wish I did when I made this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to make one for my niece.  She requested a Rainbow one.  Any ideas how I am going to pull that one off!  I saw some great rainbow fabric but I just can't see it in the dress.
> I was debating making a patch work like that and emb different characters in sqs through out the dress...  It was an idea but I am not sure it will happen.....
> 
> I love that!  How cute is it that she is all girlied up and in a Tree!  I love it!!!!!!!



What about blue or yellow for the front and then each of the ruffles a different color, ROYGBIV...  If you needed more than 7 ruffles you could put an extra shade gradation...


----------



## sweetstitches

MinnieVanMom said:


> DS did take an ok picture of the dress.  I think the problem is the person wearing it.
> 
> It is fun and funky dress made out of batik.  I think it will be good for Epcot or even MNSSHP?



April, the dress is very pretty (I would wear it anywhere too if I looked like you) and you are BEAUTIFUL!



eeyore3847 said:


> Finished a very cute and simple hannah dress....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Very pretty, model & dress.


----------



## PrincessKell

OMG.......

I just got off the phone with one of my best  friends and she told me that the manager to her apt complex who we see alot since we do spend a lot of time there. His son was just killed in a car accident.... His wife is still in the hopsital and they are not sure if she will survive.  I couldn't even move from my kitchen when she told me.  I Just wanted to go wake Georgia up from her nap and hug her.  Just so shocking. We just saw him on Sunday playing.  Poor family! I can't even beggin to think about what that would be like.


----------



## Adi12982

PrincessKell said:


> OMG.......
> 
> I just got off the phone with one of my best  friends and she told me that the manager to her apt complex who we see alot since we do spend a lot of time there. His son was just killed in a car accident.... His wife is still in the hopsital and they are not sure if she will survive.  I couldn't even move from my kitchen when she told me.  I Just wanted to go wake Georgia up from her nap and hug her.  Just so shocking. We just saw him on Sunday playing.  Poor family! I can't even beggin to think about what that would be like.



Prayers being said.  So sorry for your and especially his loss.


----------



## PrincessKell

I have not been on the board much lately been pretty busy with Georgia and her school. Plus she has been sick for the past six days with a high fever. Today was her first day back at school.  I did get around to sewing Georgia's littlest pet shop dress she has been wanting. Its floor lengh! That kid of mine... I dont know sometimes. haha She wanted it super long so that is what she got.  I will see if she is feelin up to modeling later. Poor kid is nappin because she has been so down. I am sure going back to school today was a lot for her. Good thing it was an early out day.


----------



## emcreative

PrincessKell, I'm sorry about the bad news you received.


----------



## 2cutekidz

emcreative said:


> Sorry.  The next movie out for Disney (and the NEW PRINCESS!) is the princess and the frog.  I saw some custom made clothing with an applique of the new princess from the movie, Princess Tiana, on it!  I love getting a new princess!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got excited because it means it will be here before we know it and it seems closer when you see products made for the movie.  It releases in December, if I remember right?




Where did you find this image?!  I've been searching for The Princess and the Frog images and haven't found anything nearly as good!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

PrincessKell said:


> OMG.......
> 
> I just got off the phone with one of my best  friends and she told me that the manager to her apt complex who we see alot since we do spend a lot of time there. His son was just killed in a car accident.... His wife is still in the hopsital and they are not sure if she will survive.  I couldn't even move from my kitchen when she told me.  I Just wanted to go wake Georgia up from her nap and hug her.  Just so shocking. We just saw him on Sunday playing.  Poor family! I can't even beggin to think about what that would be like.



I am so sorry for their loss.  It is such sad news and our prayers are with all.


----------



## mirandag819

emcreative said:


> Sorry.  The next movie out for Disney (and the NEW PRINCESS!) is the princess and the frog.  I saw some custom made clothing with an applique of the new princess from the movie, Princess Tiana, on it!  I love getting a new princess!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got excited because it means it will be here before we know it and it seems closer when you see products made for the movie.  It releases in December, if I remember right?



So Tiana wears blue? Everything I had seen her in showed her in green.


----------



## emcreative

I did a Google Image search for "Princess Tiana" and found it on the cinemablend.com site.  Here's the link:

https://www.theribbonretreat.com/custom/modules/FreeProjects/PDFHowtoMakeKorkerRibbonandBows.pdf

These are some good ones, too-









The current "disney dress" for Princess Tiana (from disneyblog.com):






This is the "Costume Craze" version of the Tiana dress:





psst...Disney is doing "Rapunzel" in 2010!!!






I might not be able to sew...but if any of you need help researching, I'm your gal!


----------



## 2cutekidz

All I've seen she's been in white, then this with the blue.  I also found an image with her in a dress that has green and white - like a Lily.  

LOL!  Yep, those are the ones I found today.  I'm looking forward to Rapunzel too!!  Kristen Chenowith is her voice.


----------



## sweetstitches

Stephres said:


> Sorry for the crappy lighting but the fabric is much prettier in real light.
> 
> I hope she likes pink elephants!



Great job.  Looks like a fun outfit to wear.



ireland_nicole said:


> Hi ya'll; apparently I need a challenge, because with this outfit everything was a first- first hat, first pair of pants, first gathering, first boutique flip flops... I must be bored.  So, I'm thinking it needs some trim on the carpis, but DM thinks they're better this way.  WDYT?



It's very vibrant and fresh looking.  I love it.



MinnieVanMom said:


> Thanks friends on the good comments on my dress and my age.  Yes, past 50 all ready and with the cold and rainy weather, I am feeling old lately.  I guess good hair dye helps.
> 
> I don't like pictures of myself because I see things that no one else does.  Tinka_belle says we are harder on ourselves and she is right.  I see the huge bump from the accident and I see the nerve damage on the left side of my face.  My smile is off and my face seems strange to me.  But if I am the only one who sees it, then it is a good thing.



Count me in with those who is having trouble believing you are over 50.  I would have guessed 30's too!  I don't see any of the things you mentioned, only that you are VERY pretty.



*Toadstool* said:


> I have a Tink pillowcase that is just sitting there because I can't make up my mind what to do with it. Can't wait to see what you come up with.
> 
> Any of you guys order online from Joann's? Does it usually take a long time for shipping?? I want my serger thread...
> I keep checking my order status and it has been processing for 4 days. Hopefully they just don't update that a whole lot.
> 
> Thanks for all the get well wishes. I am looking forward to my doctors appt in May. I am going see a specialist for the female problems I am having.
> 
> Back to serging! I am loving it! I am taking in some shorts for my cousin's little girl. I hope I am doing it right.



I tried ordering from JoAnn's last Nov.  I waited over a month, and they STILL had not shipped the order; I ended up cancelling it.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> it is a late (really late) Christmas present. What do you think? It is the first I have made and could not find a pattern online for what I wanted so I adapted one. my cousin is almost 40 but is like my big sister - (i don't have a real one) she is a crafty gal as well.
> inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> outside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't find beads that I could string on the handles so I left them as metal. Do you think it needs something or is it ok the way it is?



That is super cute.  You did a great job; it looks very professional.



*Toadstool* said:


> I wish I had that strangeness! I never want to clean... When I am mad I just cry.
> *My husband would try to make me mad all the time if he knew I would clean when I was mad. *



Mine too.   Or in other words, it looks like I am one happy woman around here.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

emcreative said:


> That's kinda what I was thinking too, something along the lines of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like your idea to put the title on the shirt A LOT!
> 
> (sorry I hope you don't mind my barging in)


I love this fun and creative set!



Twins+2more said:


> It is WAY quiet here today....where is everyone???


We have had to travel over 100 miles each day for appts for DS and his new eval.  We got it today and will review the formal report and recommendations on Wednesday.



pixiefrnd said:


>


That is just beautiful and you are doing super work already!


----------



## emcreative

mirandag819 said:


> So Tiana wears blue? Everything I had seen her in showed her in green.



There actually seem to be two main dresses in the movie, the blue and the green (though the green appears to be her "signature" dress) sorta like Ariel with her two dresses.  You can see both in the marketing:









Here's a movie still with the blue dress (though it almost looks white in this screenshot)







I did find what looks to be the "disney dress" of the blue one for girls:


----------



## MinnieVanMom

eeyore3847 said:


> ok, couple new little dresses I made.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOO HOO! Burning up the machines this week!
> Lori


Lori, you sure are burnin it up girl!  The dresses are lovely and she is adorable.



emcreative said:


>



I had to notice the magazine is for sensory.  Do you know someone with a sensory disorder?  We are looking into a clinic in Denver


----------



## 2cutekidz

Tiana's blue dress is in the begining of the movie and the green Lily dress is towards the end.  I know a little of the storyline so it makes sense with the 2 dresses.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Ok friends,

I know when to call it quits.  I am quoting the wrong things and not getting pictures.

We have been going to DS new evaluation that is only 3 hours RT and that isn't the hard part it is the emotional roller coaster of new evaluation.  We do like the new psy and she really listened to us about DS.  She took her time with him today and then spent time with me.  Good news / Bad news, his DX is autism.  That is good because we will be able to get funding for the services.  The bad news, his DX is autism.  Nothing new but I still hate hearing it.

Good evening ladies and Tom.


----------



## emcreative

MinnieVanMom said:


> I had to notice the magazine is for sensory.  Do you know someone with a sensory disorder?  We are looking into a clinic in Denver



Yes, my oldest daughter, age 12, has SPD (among other things).  She was diagnosed when she was 6 but we knew way before that something was "different" (I think since she was born!)  We did OT and a lot of sensory stuff with her to get her through school, including Willbarger brushing.  She went from falling behind, almost failing and special education to leaving the sped program and getting all A's and 1 B in "regular" classes.  She's a bit of an advocate now herself and sometimes writes with me.  




(Those are my three daughters summer of '07)
We wrote this article together about ways to make Disney more enjoyable for sensory kids (I donate my services to this magazine so I'm not bringing up anything I earn money from).
I know it can be hard to see something like a diagnosis in black and white.    It will be okay though, I promise!  It has it's unique challenges, but the rewards are that much more awesome!


----------



## sweetstitches

minnie2 said:


> Sorry about the separate posts.
> *
> If you guys have it in your heart to say a prayer or keep positive thoughts today. for George.  His company is doing lay offs today.  He doesn't think he will be one of them but you never know. *
> 
> On a positive note this past weekend Nikki had her basketball cheer party and the coaches gave us copies of some pictures they had taken.  I really like the 2 of Nikki!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you who have FB you can see the other ones with her 2 BFF's.  I adore those pictures!  The 3 of them where insuperable for football and basketball.  I am partial but frankly I also think they where the 3 best cheerleaders on the squads!!!!!!



Nikki is a very beautiful girl, and very photogenic.

Praying for George's job.



MiniGirl said:


> I haven't posted this in awhile, but was this the dress you were looking for....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, since I am coming out of lurk mode, I thought I'd share what I have been up to. None of it is Disney though.
> 
> Easter dresses for my girls....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earth Day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a few things currently in progress (Disney stuff). I can't wait to share them with ya'll.
> 
> I have been busy, and haven't been able to really even lurk much. However, I have liked everything I've seen. Ya'll have been doing some amazing work.



Everything is really cute, but seriously, I wish I were young enough to wear the top one myself!!!



Jennia said:


> Soooo many cute things lately. I just skimmed since I had about 30 pages of catch up, but love *Nikki's *new photos and the *Earth Day* shirt.
> I think we were still talking about clothes from India when I was last on. I went to my uncle's wedding on Saturday evening, and wore a salwar kameez. Here's a photo of myself, my dd Violet (half Indian), my new aunt Vicki, and my brother:



You are beautiful and so is your daughter.  I love the sari.  Is it your daughter on your brother's tie?



pixiefrnd said:


> Hi everyone, I see I am way behind on here.  Will have to catch up later as I am also behind on my sewing list.  Spent yesterday ripping out side seams in pants I sewed wrong.  Hope to post those pics tomorrow.  Hope everyong is doing well.  Here is the first outfit for DD 7.



Very cute!  I like the saying you put on the pants too.



emcreative said:


> Lori, I love the dresses.  Now, for the next part to make sense you have to know I'm a photographer.  This is my little one for a couple things I did:



Your daughter is adorable!


----------



## sweetstitches

PrincessKell said:


> OMG.......
> 
> I just got off the phone with one of my best  friends and she told me that the manager to her apt complex who we see alot since we do spend a lot of time there. His son was just killed in a car accident.... His wife is still in the hopsital and they are not sure if she will survive.  I couldn't even move from my kitchen when she told me.  I Just wanted to go wake Georgia up from her nap and hug her.  Just so shocking. We just saw him on Sunday playing.  Poor family! I can't even beggin to think about what that would be like.




How terribly sad. 



MinnieVanMom said:


> Ok friends,
> 
> I know when to call it quits.  I am quoting the wrong things and not getting pictures.
> 
> We have been going to DS new evaluation that is only 3 hours RT and that isn't the hard part it is the emotional roller coaster of new evaluation.  We do like the new psy and she really listened to us about DS.  She took her time with him today and then spent time with me.  Good news / Bad news, his DX is autism.  That is good because we will be able to get funding for the services.  The bad news, his DX is autism.  Nothing new but I still hate hearing it.
> 
> Good evening ladies and Tom.




  I know exactly how you feel.  It will make it easier to get services for him.



emcreative said:


> Yes, my oldest daughter, age 12, has SPD (among other things).  She was diagnosed when she was 6 but we knew way before that something was "different" (I think since she was born!)  We did OT and a lot of sensory stuff with her to get her through school, including Willbarger brushing.  She went from falling behind, almost failing and special education to leaving the sped program and getting all A's and 1 B in "regular" classes.  She's a bit of an advocate now herself and sometimes writes with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Those are my three daughters summer of '07)
> We wrote this article together about ways to make Disney more enjoyable for sensory kids (I donate my services to this magazine so I'm not bringing up anything I earn money from).
> I know it can be hard to see something like a diagnosis in black and white.    It will be okay though, I promise!  It has it's unique challenges, but the rewards are that much more awesome!




We did the Willbarger brushing and a lot of other SI therapy too, and it made such a difference in DS's quality of life.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everone!

Love the pictures of the cute kids and outfits!! Wow, lots of ruffles out there!!!Pictures of Nikki are so cute! Lydia is adorable as usual!!

April, will be praying for you guys as you work on Hunter's program - wishing for the best!

Guess what - Daniel's PT was working with him today WITHOUT THE WALKER!!!! Im so excited for him - she still had to hold onto him cause he is still wobbly(ataxic) but woo hoo - thats a step in the right direction!! Im really upset that they arent using the Interactive Metronome Program with him  yet - its so hard, cause I cant really say anything since I work in the same place as his rehab therapists!! But its an AMAZING Program and I think he would benefit so much!!! Grrrr - any advice on how to handle this?

I was also wondering what is the one fabric you continue to look for hoping to find some day????? This is my quest....





I want to see what everyone else is dreaming of!!


----------



## fairygoodmother

May I share, please?  This was in our local (read: small-town) paper today...you know, the paper that only prints once a week.   I don't mind posting with photos because they're finished with school and not in that city anymore 






See my ticker?  I need friends over for a sewing marathon!


----------



## Tracie

fairygoodmother said:


> May I share, please?  This was in our local (read: small-town) paper today...you know, the paper that only prints once a week.   I don't mind posting with location and photos because they're finished with school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See my ticker?  I need friends over for a sewing marathon!



Darla, 

Your daughter is very pretty!

By the way I sent you  PM about a design I was working on for you.

Tracie


----------



## princessmom29

phins_jazy said:


> Flower girl shoes.  This may be a crazy out there kinda idea but I'm looking at options.  LOL  DD is wearing a floor length black and white dress.  Would it look silly if I got her a pair of white flip flops and wrapped them with ribbon and but a flower on the top?  Would it be dressy enough or should I just shell out the $$ for dress shoes that she'll only wear once.    LOL  trying to be frugal.  Dunno if it's gonna work



I found the white satin ballet shoes that my sister just insited DD have for her wedding at www.dancewearsolutions.com for less than $20 shipped.


I got my embroidery machine toady and it is up and running!!!
I have only done a name so far, but i got it running!!! I got a thread breakage error several times before I figured out that you really do need that spool guide they said to use!


----------



## emcreative

fairygoodmother said:


> May I share, please?  This was in our local (read: small-town) paper today...you know, the paper that only prints once a week.   I don't mind posting with location and photos because they're finished with school and not in that city anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See my ticker?  I need friends over for a sewing marathon!



Congrats!  She's beautiful and they look so happy!


----------



## eeyore3847

princessmom29 said:


> I got my embroidery machine toady and it is up and running!!!
> I have only done a name so far, but i got it running!!! I got a thread breakage error several times before I figured out that you really do need that spool guide they said to use!




woo hoo.... IT is awesome when you get a new machine!!

Lori


----------



## *Toadstool*

fairygoodmother said:


> May I share, please? This was in our local (read: small-town) paper today...you know, the paper that only prints once a week. I don't mind posting with photos because they're finished with school and not in that city anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See my ticker? I need friends over for a sewing marathon!


 Oh how romantic! 
Congrats to you all!
Good luck with the sewing. How is it coming along???


----------



## sahm1000

eeyore3847 said:


> ok, couple new little dresses I made.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOO HOO! Burning up the machines this week!
> Lori



Cute dresses Lori!  You really are knocking them out quickly!  I think I saw on FB that you are moving to Tucson...where are  you in AZ now?  Hope the move goes smoothly!  



billwendy said:


> Hi Everone!
> 
> Love the pictures of the cute kids and outfits!! Wow, lots of ruffles out there!!!Pictures of Nikki are so cute! Lydia is adorable as usual!!
> 
> April, will be praying for you guys as you work on Hunter's program - wishing for the best!
> 
> Guess what - Daniel's PT was working with him today WITHOUT THE WALKER!!!! Im so excited for him - she still had to hold onto him cause he is still wobbly(ataxic) but woo hoo - thats a step in the right direction!! Im really upset that they arent using the Interactive Metronome Program with him  yet - its so hard, cause I cant really say anything since I work in the same place as his rehab therapists!! But its an AMAZING Program and I think he would benefit so much!!! Grrrr - any advice on how to handle this?
> 
> I was also wondering what is the one fabric you continue to look for hoping to find some day????? This is my quest....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see what everyone else is dreaming of!!



Just got some at Hancock's a few weeks ago for the quilt I'm doing for my girls (if I ever get all of the fabric that is).  Next time I go I'll look for you Wendy!  Any certain yardage you need/want?



fairygoodmother said:


> May I share, please?  This was in our local (read: small-town) paper today...you know, the paper that only prints once a week.   I don't mind posting with photos because they're finished with school and not in that city anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See my ticker?  I need friends over for a sewing marathon!




Beautiful kids!  I wish them lots of love and happiness!


----------



## eeyore3847

sahm1000 said:


> Cute dresses Lori!  You really are knocking them out quickly!  I think I saw on FB that you are moving to Tucson...where are  you in AZ now?  Hope the move goes smoothly!



I am in Phoenix at the moment... so a short 2 hours away


----------



## jeniamt

eeyore3847 said:


> ok, couple new little dresses I made.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOO HOO! Burning up the machines this week!
> Lori




Lori, love everything you make!  Would you please share how you make the ruffle on the bottom of the dress?  Are you using a serger?  I tried something like this with my serger and it didn't look nearly as good.  Plus, are you finishing the bottom of the dress and then adding the ruffle?  Thanks!

Okay, need some help... I need the Minnie version of this Captain Mickey.  She could be his first mate... but how would I do that?  In case you are wondering what this is, its the applique still stuck to the teflon iron thingy.  Any ideas would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Jennia

PrincessKell said:


> OMG.......
> 
> I just got off the phone with one of my best  friends and she told me that the manager to her apt complex who we see alot since we do spend a lot of time there. His son was just killed in a car accident.... His wife is still in the hopsital and they are not sure if she will survive.  I couldn't even move from my kitchen when she told me.  I Just wanted to go wake Georgia up from her nap and hug her.  Just so shocking. We just saw him on Sunday playing.  Poor family! I can't even beggin to think about what that would be like.



Oh no, how awful for that poor family, can't even imagine what all he's going through. =( 



MinnieVanMom said:


> Ok friends,
> 
> I know when to call it quits.  I am quoting the wrong things and not getting pictures.
> 
> We have been going to DS new evaluation that is only 3 hours RT and that isn't the hard part it is the emotional roller coaster of new evaluation.  We do like the new psy and she really listened to us about DS.  She took her time with him today and then spent time with me.  Good news / Bad news, his DX is autism.  That is good because we will be able to get funding for the services.  The bad news, his DX is autism.  Nothing new but I still hate hearing it.
> 
> Good evening ladies and Tom.



I'm glad that you have a diagnosis now, and it does give you somewhere to really start now as far as treatment/services/knowing how to help him. ((Hugs))



fairygoodmother said:


> May I share, please?  This was in our local (read: small-town) paper today...you know, the paper that only prints once a week.   I don't mind posting with photos because they're finished with school and not in that city anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See my ticker?  I need friends over for a sewing marathon!



Hooray! Your dd is lovely, and I bet the wedding will be fantastic. 



sweetstitches said:


> Nikki is a very beautiful girl, and very photogenic.
> 
> 
> 
> You are beautiful and so is your daughter.  I love the sari.  Is it your daughter on your brother's tie?




Lol, yes, that IS my dd on his tie, good eye.


----------



## fairygoodmother

*Toadstool* said:


> Oh how romantic!
> Congrats to you all!
> Good luck with the sewing. How is it coming along???



One bridesmaid's dress finished!

this pattern:




became this dress:





This is my 12yo trying it on...it's so funny on her.  It only zips up halfway.  She's a little larger than the bridesmaid 
It will have an ivory sash, to tie in with the flower girls who will be in ivory and white brocade princess dresses.


so...so far so good, I guess.  Thanks for asking!


----------



## ireland_nicole

pixiefrnd said:


> Hi everyone, I see I am way behind on here.  Will have to catch up later as I am also behind on my sewing list.  Spent yesterday ripping out side seams in pants I sewed wrong.  Hope to post those pics tomorrow.  Hope everyong is doing well.  Here is the first outfit for DD 7.


Cute, Cute, Cute!



eeyore3847 said:


> ok, couple new little dresses I made.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOO HOO! Burning up the machines this week!
> Lori


I didn't like the HSM fabrics on the bolt, but looking at them done up they're really adorable; oh well, time to go back to hancocks...  Good luck with your move!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Ok friends,
> 
> I know when to call it quits.  I am quoting the wrong things and not getting pictures.
> 
> We have been going to DS new evaluation that is only 3 hours RT and that isn't the hard part it is the emotional roller coaster of new evaluation.  We do like the new psy and she really listened to us about DS.  She took her time with him today and then spent time with me.  Good news / Bad news, his DX is autism.  That is good because we will be able to get funding for the services.  The bad news, his DX is autism.  Nothing new but I still hate hearing it.
> 
> Good evening ladies and Tom.


 I know how hard today must have been for you.  We've been there.  I'm here if you need to talk.  Remember, it will be o.k., even when it isn't.



jeniamt said:


> Lori, love everything you make!  Would you please share how you make the ruffle on the bottom of the dress?  Are you using a serger?  I tried something like this with my serger and it didn't look nearly as good.  Plus, are you finishing the bottom of the dress and then adding the ruffle?  Thanks!
> 
> Okay, need some help... I need the Minnie version of this Captain Mickey.  She could be his first mate... but how would I do that?  In case you are wondering what this is, its the applique still stuck to the teflon iron thingy.  Any ideas would be greatly appreciated!



What about doing a navy type "bucket" hat w/ a big minnie dot bow?  Or the old army hat style a little off to one side?


----------



## eeyore3847

jeniamt said:


> Lori, love everything you make!  Would you please share how you make the ruffle on the bottom of the dress?  Are you using a serger?  I tried something like this with my serger and it didn't look nearly as good.  Plus, are you finishing the bottom of the dress and then adding the ruffle?  Thanks!


yes I do finish the hem on the bottom of the dress and then I add that ruffle straight on top.... I roll hem using the serger the sides of the ruffle then I gather it in the center, then I attach to the dress......
Thank you so much....
I really enjoyed making it, there is more close ups of the dresses if you check out my id in my siggy.
Lori


----------



## *Toadstool*

emcreative said:


> I did a Google Image search for "Princess Tiana" and found it on the cinemablend.com site. Here's the link:
> 
> https://www.theribbonretreat.com/custom/modules/FreeProjects/PDFHowtoMakeKorkerRibbonandBows.pdf
> 
> These are some good ones, too-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The current "disney dress" for Princess Tiana (from disneyblog.com):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the "Costume Craze" version of the Tiana dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> psst...Disney is doing "Rapunzel" in 2010!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might not be able to sew...but if any of you need help researching, I'm your gal!


Oh wow.. thanks for the beautiful pictures. I definitely want to make an outfit for this!!!



sweetstitches said:


> Mine too.   Or in other words, it looks like I am one happy woman around here.


 Haha.. yes I am very happy too. 



MinnieVanMom said:


> Lori, you sure are burnin it up girl!  The dresses are lovely and she is adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> I had to notice the magazine is for sensory. Do you know someone with a sensory disorder? We are looking into a clinic in Denver


I don't know much about the sensory disorder stuff, but have you seen the seller on ebay that sells all these neat things for sensory disorder? I was looking at the swings she has. They are just so neat. Expensive... but neat.





fairygoodmother said:


> One bridesmaid's dress finished!
> 
> this pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> became this dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my 12yo trying it on...it's so funny on her.  It only zips up halfway.  She's a little larger than the bridesmaid
> It will have an ivory sash, to tie in with the flower girls who will be in ivory and white brocade princess dresses.
> 
> 
> so...so far so good, I guess.  Thanks for asking!


Wow! That looks sooo pretty!! Is that a bubble hem?? I need to learn how to do that. So classy looking! Those girls are so lucky!


----------



## mommyof3princess

fairygoodmother said:


> May I share, please?  This was in our local (read: small-town) paper today...you know, the paper that only prints once a week.   I don't mind posting with photos because they're finished with school and not in that city anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See my ticker?  I need friends over for a sewing marathon!


Aww she is so beautiful. What a great couple.



fairygoodmother said:


> One bridesmaid's dress finished!
> 
> this pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> became this dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my 12yo trying it on...it's so funny on her.  It only zips up halfway.  She's a little larger than the bridesmaid
> It will have an ivory sash, to tie in with the flower girls who will be in ivory and white brocade princess dresses.
> 
> 
> so...so far so good, I guess.  Thanks for asking!


Looks great so far. 



eeyore3847 said:


> ok, couple new little dresses I made.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOO HOO! Burning up the machines this week!
> Lori





pixiefrnd said:


> Hi everyone, I see I am way behind on here.  Will have to catch up later as I am also behind on my sewing list.  Spent yesterday ripping out side seams in pants I sewed wrong.  Hope to post those pics tomorrow.  Hope everyong is doing well.  Here is the first outfit for DD 7.



To you all They all look so great.

 to those in need.


----------



## jeniamt

Lori, thanks for the mini tutorial!




ireland_nicole said:


> What about doing a navy type "bucket" hat w/ a big minnie dot bow?  Or the old army hat style a little off to one side?



Great suggestions, guess you are talking about a white sailor hat?  I'm going to play around with that and see how it looks.


----------



## paysensmom

Does anybody know how to make the first bow in this video, the pink and black one? I bought a bunch of ribbon yesterday and would like to try to make some bows for my daughter! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSjVZvlczgw&feature=related


----------



## emcreative

paysensmom said:


> Does anybody know how to make the first bow in this video, the pink and black one? I bought a bunch of ribbon yesterday and would like to try to make some bows for my daughter!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSjVZvlczgw&feature=related




Try this one maybe?

https://www.theribbonretreat.com/custom/modules/FreeProjects/PDFLoopyBowInstructions.pdf


----------



## paysensmom

Ooooh, thank you so much! I am going to try that tomorrow!!!


----------



## paysensmom

How about this one? Isn't it adorable?!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4eXREmDYBo&feature=related 

This would be PERFECT for Animal Kingdom. I have some zebra and cheetah print ribbon and some pink with polka dots that would go great with this style!!


----------



## Twins+2more

emcreative said:


> Yes, my oldest daughter, age 12, has SPD (among other things).  She was diagnosed when she was 6 but we knew way before that something was "different" (I think since she was born!)  We did OT and a lot of sensory stuff with her to get her through school, including Willbarger brushing.  She went from falling behind, almost failing and special education to leaving the sped program and getting all A's and 1 B in "regular" classes.  She's a bit of an advocate now herself and sometimes writes with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Those are my three daughters summer of '07)
> We wrote this article together about ways to make Disney more enjoyable for sensory kids (I donate my services to this magazine so I'm not bringing up anything I earn money from).
> I know it can be hard to see something like a diagnosis in black and white.    It will be okay though, I promise!  It has it's unique challenges, but the rewards are that much more awesome!



My oldest was diagnosed with SI years ago.  Where can I get that magazieen?


----------



## Twins+2more

speeking of brushing....who was it that sent my twins some customs that their daughter outgrew and I said I would send a "brush" to them?  Im sorry, I had it all wrote down and lost it.  I have the brush and want to send it.  I keep putting it off saying I will find your address.  Will you kindly send me a pm with your address.  Thanks, Michelle


----------



## minnie2

eeyore3847 said:


> ok, couple new little dresses I made.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOO HOO! Burning up the machines this week!
> Lori


So cute!  



pixiefrnd said:


> Hi everyone, I see I am way behind on here.  Will have to catch up later as I am also behind on my sewing list.  Spent yesterday ripping out side seams in pants I sewed wrong.  Hope to post those pics tomorrow.  Hope everyong is doing well.  Here is the first outfit for DD 7.


Great job!  


[/QUOTE]
Photo gushing over now! 

L*A*D*I*E*S:
My little tomboy, who really usually could care less about clothing unless it's a tee shirt from the boys department, told me today she wants a Lilo dress! OMG SHE WANTS CLOTHES! OMG SHE WANTS GIRLY CLOTHES!

Any ideas?  I don't want it to be exactly like Lilo's dress because we're going at the end of July and it will be hot so the sleeves/super long dress would be a bit much.  I kinda looked for some fabric today but didn't see any Lilo stuff.[/QUOTE]Cool!  What about a bold white and red (or any color she likes) flower/Hawaiian print simply sweet dress?  This way she can wear it to WDW and it is LILO or wear it any where and just be cute!



*Toadstool* said:


> LOVE THIS!! Can someone tell me how you figure out how to do this kind of skirt? I can't afford a new pattern right now. I know there was a tutorial posted, but that was completely different than this right? I wouldn't want it too full so it would show off the characters.


I didn't and haven't made one exactly like that but this is what I would do.  
1.Decided how long the skirt should be say 20 inches).  
2.For the waist band I would double your dd's measurement.  Then cut the waist band  that measurement by maybe 4 inches wide.  Or how ever much waist band you would want showing.  
3. Then cut your block pieces say the difference  plus 1 inch for the hem.  ( I tend to do wider hems)
4.Sew all the block pieces together once cut and embellished.
5. Hem the block row
6.  Take the waist band piece fold(iron) in half and sew a casing for the elastic. then attach waist band to the ruffled block strip.  Ruffle to meet the waist band piece.  sew up the back leaving little open for inserting the elastic. then sew closed....

 I hope that makes sense if not I can try to explain it better!  I am certainly No Carla!


[/QUOTE]
You managed to take photos outside when it wasn't raining?

You were very sweet to make these gifts, and they turned out great.  I have to say, I LOVE the shorts.  I would have bypassed that material because I wouldn't have been able to visualize how to use it.  My oldest would go nuts over those shorts.  I love it when I see things on here that make me look at fabric or a pattern or whatever in a new way.[/QUOTE] It had stopped for a bit and I was hoping to get more light then I get in my house!  

Thanks about the shorts!  I can't take credit for the idea though.  I am not sure who did it 1st I thin maybe Jessica???  She had one leg Darth Vader the other Yoda.  The only thing I did different was I made 2 shorts instead of on.  So he has one Darth Vader pair and one Yoda pair.  I also think the person who did it originally added some color the the edge of the leg and the top.  Kyle has short stubby legs so I couldn't add to the bottom but I did add some black to the top at the waist....



emcreative said:


> Sorry.  The next movie out for Disney (and the NEW PRINCESS!) is the princess and the frog.  I saw some custom made clothing with an applique of the new princess from the movie, Princess Tiana, on it!  I love getting a new princess!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got excited because it means it will be here before we know it and it seems closer when you see products made for the movie.  It releases in December, if I remember right?


I love all this talk about the new Princess!  The best part is Nikki saw this picture and kept saying how beautiful she was and how she can't wait to see the movie!  So yeah deep down inside my 9 yr old still likes princesses!  Though I am sure NONE will ever come close to her beloved Aurora!


ireland_nicole said:


> What about blue or yellow for the front and then each of the ruffles a different color, ROYGBIV...  If you needed more than 7 ruffles you could put an extra shade gradation...


Thanks. 
 I love how every one was so sweet and helped me with ideas for this.   I have a few things to finish 1st then I need to get started on it.



PrincessKell said:


> OMG.......
> 
> I just got off the phone with one of my best  friends and she told me that the manager to her apt complex who we see alot since we do spend a lot of time there. His son was just killed in a car accident.... His wife is still in the hopsital and they are not sure if she will survive.  I couldn't even move from my kitchen when she told me.  I Just wanted to go wake Georgia up from her nap and hug her.  Just so shocking. We just saw him on Sunday playing.  Poor family! I can't even beggin to think about what that would be like.


how awful!  



MinnieVanMom said:


> Ok friends,
> 
> I know when to call it quits.  I am quoting the wrong things and not getting pictures.
> 
> We have been going to DS new evaluation that is only 3 hours RT and that isn't the hard part it is the emotional roller coaster of new evaluation.  We do like the new psy and she really listened to us about DS.  She took her time with him today and then spent time with me.  Good news / Bad news, his DX is autism.  That is good because we will be able to get funding for the services.  The bad news, his DX is autism.  Nothing new but I still hate hearing it.
> 
> Good evening ladies and Tom.


  I am glad you have answers!  Now you can get Hunter all the help he needs and have it funded.  Keep up the good work Mom!



emcreative said:


> Yes, my oldest daughter, age 12, has SPD (among other things).  She was diagnosed when she was 6 but we knew way before that something was "different" (I think since she was born!)  We did OT and a lot of sensory stuff with her to get her through school, including Willbarger brushing.  She went from falling behind, almost failing and special education to leaving the sped program and getting all A's and 1 B in "regular" classes.  She's a bit of an advocate now herself and sometimes writes with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Those are my three daughters summer of '07)
> We wrote this article together about ways to make Disney more enjoyable for sensory kids (I donate my services to this magazine so I'm not bringing up anything I earn money from).
> I know it can be hard to see something like a diagnosis in black and white.    It will be okay though, I promise!  It has it's unique challenges, but the rewards are that much more awesome!


I love hearing such a great story!  One of my girlfriends 2 yr old was dx'd with Autism and she is fighting for so much for him and I keep telling her one day this battle will pay off and he will thrive!  So reading this just warmed my heart thinking about Devin getting a's in a reg class room!  
You did good mom!!!!!!  



sweetstitches said:


> Nikki is a very beautiful girl, and very photogenic.
> 
> Praying for George's job.


thank you.  They postponed the lay offs until Friday so hopefully since they told him that that means he is safe.  No clue why they put them off...  



billwendy said:


> Hi Everone!
> 
> Love the pictures of the cute kids and outfits!! Wow, lots of ruffles out there!!!Pictures of Nikki are so cute! Lydia is adorable as usual!!
> 
> 
> Guess what - Daniel's PT was working with him today WITHOUT THE WALKER!!!! Im so excited for him - she still had to hold onto him cause he is still wobbly(ataxic) but woo hoo - thats a step in the right direction!! Im really upset that they arent using the Interactive Metronome Program with him  yet - its so hard, cause I cant really say anything since I work in the same place as his rehab therapists!! But its an AMAZING Program and I think he would benefit so much!!! Grrrr - any advice on how to handle this?
> 
> I was also wondering what is the one fabric you continue to look for hoping to find some day????? This is my quest....


Yay for Daniel!!!!!  
 My elusive is the green swirl Mickey with pink.  No clue what it is called.  I think i 1st saw it and fell in love with it when you posted something you made!



fairygoodmother said:


> May I share, please?  This was in our local (read: small-town) paper today...you know, the paper that only prints once a week.   I don't mind posting with photos because they're finished with school and not in that cityanymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See my ticker?  I need friends over for a sewing marathon!


What a beautiful couple!  



fairygoodmother said:


> One bridesmaid's dress finished!
> 
> became this dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my 12yo trying it on...it's so funny on her.  It only zips up halfway.  She's a little larger than the bridesmaid
> It will have an ivory sash, to tie in with the flower girls who will be in ivory and white brocade princess dresses.
> 
> 
> so...so far so good, I guess.  Thanks for asking!


It looks beautiful!  


eeyore3847 said:


> yes I do finish the hem on the bottom of the dress and then I add that ruffle straight on top.... I roll hem using the serger the sides of the ruffle then I gather it in the center, then I attach to the dress......
> Thank you so much....
> I really enjoyed making it, there is more close ups of the dresses if you check out my id in my siggy.
> Lori


Could you use an over casing stitch to do the same effect???  Sadly I don't have a serger!!!!!!  I want one maybe for my bday.....


----------



## my*2*angels

I am in a serious state of mourning and depression!  Sydni, who is only 5 but will be 6 in a month, told me yesterday that she does not want me to make her "ANYTHING WITH RUFFLES!"  She also does not want me to make her "ANY DRESSES OR SKIRTS!"  she said they are "TOO BABYISH FOR HER!!" This is just soo out of the blue!  I can't understand it!  She said the only thing I could make her were capris with NO RUFFLES!  Luckily I still have little Rylie to make things for, but why at 6 would ruffles be babyish?  I really hope this is a phase!

Mindy


----------



## ireland_nicole

fairygoodmother said:


> One bridesmaid's dress finished!
> 
> this pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> became this dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my 12yo trying it on...it's so funny on her.  It only zips up halfway.  She's a little larger than the bridesmaid
> It will have an ivory sash, to tie in with the flower girls who will be in ivory and white brocade princess dresses.
> 
> 
> so...so far so good, I guess.  Thanks for asking!



Gorgeous; I love the hem!


jeniamt said:


> Lori, thanks for the mini tutorial!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great suggestions, guess you are talking about a white sailor hat?  I'm going to play around with that and see how it looks.



Yes, like the navy sailors used to wear.  Maybe make the brim a little bigger if needed to accomodate a saucy bow.


And re: the fabric question, Oh I wish, I wish, I wish for mickey swirl; I dream about it; I have to admit, I may even covet it. sigh...


----------



## minnie2

my*2*angels said:


> I am in a serious state of mourning and depression!  Sydni, who is only 5 but will be 6 in a month, told me yesterday that she does not want me to make her "ANYTHING WITH RUFFLES!"  She also does not want me to make her "ANY DRESSES OR SKIRTS!"  she said they are "TOO BABYISH FOR HER!!" This is just soo out of the blue!  I can't understand it!  She said the only thing I could make her were capris with NO RUFFLES!  Luckily I still have little Rylie to make things for, but why at 6 would ruffles be babyish?  I really hope this is a phase!
> 
> Mindy


  Maybe show her some of the new adult styles with ruffles.  They are every where!  This way she can see ruffles aren't for babies!
I will say my mom could feel your pain because I was about 5 when I gave up dresses and skirts for YEARS!  Now I LOVE sundresses.  Needless to say my mom is thrilled Nikki loves to dress up in frilly riffle stuff because I gave it up REALLY young...
It is probably just a phase...


----------



## 2cutekidz

jeniamt said:


> Okay, need some help... I need the Minnie version of this Captain Mickey.  She could be his first mate... but how would I do that?  In case you are wondering what this is, its the applique still stuck to the teflon iron thingy.  Any ideas would be greatly appreciated!



Looks great so far!!  Here's what I would do   Use the same image - make he brim of the hat either red or red and white dot (a small Minnie dot) and make the emblem on the hat either Minnies flower (a daisy) or use the same emblem and make the middle the same red as the brim.  Add some eyelashes ad you'll have Minnie.



paysensmom said:


> Does anybody know how to make the first bow in this video, the pink and black one? I bought a bunch of ribbon yesterday and would like to try to make some bows for my daughter!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSjVZvlczgw&feature=related





paysensmom said:


> How about this one? Isn't it adorable?!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4eXREmDYBo&feature=related
> 
> This would be PERFECT for Animal Kingdom. I have some zebra and cheetah print ribbon and some pink with polka dots that would go great with this style!!



I think they are both probably stacked boutique bows.  Here's some how to links.  (BTW, this is the BEST site for bow making!!)

http://www.girlythingsbows.com/boutique_bow.html
http://www.girlythingsbows.com/loopy_surround.html

there's a thread on this board abour making the stacked bows, but Linda (the OP) deleted/moved the pictures.

Here's a pretty good message board - ALL ABOUT BOWS (well, mostly bows!!)


----------



## minnie2

??? for you ladies and Tom!
I want to make something for Kyle's teacher for all the help she gave him during the school yr and how amazing she has been getting him Dx'd with ADD.  She was almost as relieved as I was LOL  She is just so encouraging and sweet.  She keeps saying what a good kid he is and how he always wants to do the right thing.  He has a student teacher too but I just don't like her so maybe it is mean but I am not doing anything for her.  Kyle also isn't fond of her but he loves his main teacher.  The student teacher will be gone next week so I may wait to give it to her until after she leaves.  
Nik's teacher isn't getting a thank you either because frankly she is AWFUL and even after I have asked her to communicate with me she doesn't Nik has gotten ill because of her laziness and her WRONG choices concerning her health it has been awful.  SO no gift for her.  I know mean me but  I just can't take her!
Anyway I decided on a purse but I can't get a grip on her style.  I went to Joann's yesterday with a mom of another kid in the class I am friends with and she helped me pick out fabric.  I am torn between a few patterns from YCMT and any suggestions would be helpful.
 I am torn between
The Pixie handbag
The Sweat pea
Simple and Chic or 
The Aivlo Tote

I ave decided I have far too much to sew I need to write everything down and put it in a priority order!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

emcreative said:


> Yes, my oldest daughter, age 12, has SPD (among other things).  She was diagnosed when she was 6 but we knew way before that something was "different" (I think since she was born!)  We did OT and a lot of sensory stuff with her to get her through school, including Willbarger brushing.  She went from falling behind, almost failing and special education to leaving the sped program and getting all A's and 1 B in "regular" classes.  She's a bit of an advocate now herself and sometimes writes with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Those are my three daughters summer of '07)
> We wrote this article together about ways to make Disney more enjoyable for sensory kids (I donate my services to this magazine so I'm not bringing up anything I earn money from).
> I know it can be hard to see something like a diagnosis in black and white.    It will be okay though, I promise!  It has it's unique challenges, but the rewards are that much more awesome!


We were told to find a place in Denver that specializes in Sensory.  I need to do the research today.  I would like to subscribe to the magazine would you be so kind to provide information?



billwendy said:


> Hi Everone!
> Guess what - Daniel's PT was working with him today WITHOUT THE WALKER!!!! Im so excited for him - she still had to hold onto him cause he is still wobbly(ataxic) but woo hoo - thats a step in the right direction!! Im really upset that they arent using the Interactive Metronome Program with him  yet - its so hard, cause I cant really say anything since I work in the same place as his rehab therapists!! But its an AMAZING Program and I think he would benefit so much!!! Grrrr - any advice on how to handle this?


Hi Wendy,  I am so happy for Daniel and I am sorry for your frustration.  It must be so hard for you.  Can you pull the PT away or for lunch and just suggest in a very casual way that why not try IMP?  Please keep me updated on Daniel, he is one in a million and in our prayers.



princessmom29 said:


> I got my embroidery machine toady and it is up and running!!!
> I have only done a name so far, but i got it running!!! I got a thread breakage error several times before I figured out that you really do need that spool guide they said to use!


Yeah!  A new machine.  Please do post a picture of something you do on it.



fairygoodmother said:


>


Wow, she is very beautiful and congrats.  Get to sewing girl, you don't have much time.


----------



## tricia

minnie2 said:


> ??? for you ladies and Tom!
> I want to make something for Kyle's teacher for all the help she gave him during the school yr and how amazing she has been getting him Dx'd with ADD.  She was almost as relieved as I was LOL  She is just so encouraging and sweet.  She keeps saying what a good kid he is and how he always wants to do the right thing.  He has a student teacher too but I just don't like her so maybe it is mean but I am not doing anything for her.  Kyle also isn't fond of her but he loves his main teacher.  The student teacher will be gone next week so I may wait to give it to her until after she leaves.
> Nik's teacher isn't getting a thank you either because frankly she is AWFUL and even after I have asked her to communicate with me she doesn't Nik has gotten ill because of her laziness and her WRONG choices concerning her health it has been awful.  SO no gift for her.  I know mean me but  I just can't take her!
> Anyway I decided on a purse but I can't get a grip on her style.  I went to Joann's yesterday with a mom of another kid in the class I am friends with and she helped me pick out fabric.  I am torn between a few patterns from YCMT and any suggestions would be helpful.
> I am torn between
> The Pixie handbag
> The Sweat pea
> Simple and Chic or
> The Aivlo Tote
> 
> I ave decided I have far too much to sew I need to write everything down and put it in a priority order!




I am making my boys teachers the Aivilo Tote, and in a fairly large size, basically to be used to carry books or stuff, not just as a purse.  Cause I bought teacher type material, instead of fashion fabric that I would use for a purse.


----------



## minnie2

tricia said:


> I am making my boys teachers the Aivilo Tote, and in a fairly large size, basically to be used to carry books or stuff, not just as a purse.  Cause I bought teacher type material, instead of fashion fabric that I would use for a purse.



Hummm.  Maybe I should just make the Modern Accent bag then since I have it already.  That is kind of like a tote.  So torn!  

 I want her to have the choice to use it as a tote or a handbag.  Then again I would like to get a pattern I could use for other gifts....


----------



## tricia

minnie2 said:


> Hummm.  Maybe I should just make the Modern Accent bag then since I have it already.  That is kind of like a tote.  So torn!
> 
> I want her to have the choice to use it as a tote or a handbag.  Then again I would like to get a pattern I could use for other gifts....



I have also made the Debut, by Kimberbell.  It makes a really cute purse and only uses 3 fat quarters.  I think you get the pattern free by signing up for the YCMT or YCQT newsletter.


----------



## minnie2

tricia said:


> I have also made the Debut, by Kimberbell.  It makes a really cute purse and only uses 3 fat quarters.  I think you get the pattern free by signing up for the YCMT or YCQT newsletter.



 Love that purse I made that about a yr ago for my mom.  I even enlarged it a bit for her.


----------



## minnie2

I just found these old pics and I miss my baby!




one of my favorite pictures from the kids first trip





Nikki meeting her idol at 4 yrs old





My sweet Daisy Mae when the kids 1st meet her at 3 weeks old


----------



## MouseTriper

minnie2 said:


> I just found these old pics and I miss my baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of my favorite pictures from the kids first trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikki meeting her idol at 4 yrs old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sweet Daisy Mae when the kids 1st meet her at 3 weeks old


Awww what sweet photos!!!  I can't believe how little they look in them.  I love that first one of Kyle laying on his blankie....so cute!


----------



## jessica52877

Adorable pictures! I pulled some out the other day of when Dallas was young!


----------



## minnie2

MouseTriper said:


> Awww what sweet photos!!!  I can't believe how little they look in them.  I love that first one of Kyle laying on his blankie....so cute!





jessica52877 said:


> Adorable pictures! I pulled some out the other day of when Dallas was young!



thanks.  He still has blankie and sad to say it isn't as white any more!  
 Kyle was 20 months in those pictures.  Nik was 4 in the WDW ones. The one with Daisy I think she was 6.


----------



## Jennia

minnie2 said:


> I just found these old pics and I miss my baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of my favorite pictures from the kids first trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikki meeting her idol at 4 yrs old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sweet Daisy Mae when the kids 1st meet her at 3 weeks old




What sweet photos of your beautiful children, and Daisy Mae was an adorable puppy!


----------



## teresajoy

*Toadstool* said:


> That is gorgeous!!! I am so glad I bought the Simply Sweet. I am soo copying the ruffle!! How cute!!! I guess you have a little monkey in your house.  So you are going to DW for 1 day? Or am I misunderstanding??


Thanks! The girls have named that tree "Big Boy".  They are nuts! 

You understood right!  But, right now it looks like we will actually make it to Disney for TWO days and maybe, if the stars all align correctly  three!!!  Which, is kind of why I haven't sewn much of anything for this trip.



revrob said:


> TERESA!  I saw Arminda's twin yesterday!  I kid you not, I was walking down the platform for the monorail and passed one of the doors and there she was!  As a matter of fact, I grabbed my mom's arm and pulled her back because I thought, "HEY!   There's Arminda!  That means Teresa's here somewhere!"  I was gonna say hey!  When I stepped back, I realized that it couldn't be Arminda because she was wearing a store bought princess dress.   The girl looked JUST LIKE Arminda!  It was almost scary!



I will have to ask her what she was doing at Disney!!! Too funny! 

The other day, I was out and saw someone and thought, "I know her." then, I though, "Oh, it's Karen!" (her Royal Highness Karebear) Then, it struck me that chances are it probably wasn't! 



minnie2 said:


> I love that!  How cute is it that she is all girlied up and in a Tree!  I love it!!!!!!!



She loves that tree! Funny, I don't know how many times she has climbed that tree with one of her pettiskirts on, but the other day when I was trying to get her to wear one to her school carnival, she was hesitant. She said she didn't want to mess it up and was afraid there would be things she couldn't do in the petti!! I reminded her that she climbs trees in them and that I was pretty sure there would be nothing like that at the shcool carnival! She did end up wearing it and all was well! 



minnie2 said:


> On a positive note this past weekend Nikki had her basketball cheer party and the coaches gave us copies of some pictures they had taken.  I really like the 2 of Nikki!



I love this picture!!! Nikki looks so pretty. And, I really like that she looks a little younger than most pictures! I can still see your baby in this one Marlo! 



MiniGirl said:


> I
> Earth Day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a few things currently in progress (Disney stuff). I can't wait to share them with ya'll.
> 
> I have been busy, and haven't been able to really even lurk much. However, I have liked everything I've seen. Ya'll have been doing some amazing work.



Eva, you do stunning work! 


jessica52877 said:


> You'll were quite silly last night!
> 
> Teresa - I love that WALL E dress! I love that Lydia is hanging out in the tree with it on too! But I think the Minnie Wild might just be my favorite! I love seeing things again!!




Thanks Jessica!!! 


Jennia said:


> Soooo many cute things lately. I just skimmed since I had about 30 pages of catch up, but love *Nikki's *new photos and the *Earth Day* shirt.
> I think we were still talking about clothes from India when I was last on. I went to my uncle's wedding on Saturday evening, and wore a salwar kameez. Here's a photo of myself, my dd Violet (half Indian), my new aunt Vicki, and my brother:



GORGEOUS!!!! And I love the tie! 


HeatherSue said:


> That's my girl!  I just love that Wall-E dress.
> 
> 
> That little stinker must have snuck off to Disney a little early!   That's so funny that we think we see each other's kids around!  I was positive that I saw Jeanne's son, Seth, in line for Goofy's Barnstormer last May.  So, I kept talking to Tessa about Luke and his brother Seth loud enough so he could hear me.  The poor kid must have thought I was nuts.
> 
> !



Thanks Heather!! And, thanks for giving us an extra Disney day!!! 

I had forgotten about the Seth imposter!  



pixiefrnd said:


> Hi everyone, I see I am way behind on here.  Will have to catch up later as I am also behind on my sewing list.  Spent yesterday ripping out side seams in pants I sewed wrong.  Hope to post those pics tomorrow.  Hope everyong is doing well.  Here is the first outfit for DD 7.



Very cute!!! 


emcreative said:


> I went and got some ribbon for hairbows today..and found some that actually said "Make a Wish!" on them!!!


How cool! 



eeyore3847 said:


> ok, couple new little dresses I made.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOO HOO! Burning up the machines this week!
> Lori



Those are all so cute Lori!!! I love the little ruffle you are adding on them. That really adds a lot to them! 



emcreative said:


> L*A*D*I*E*S:
> My little tomboy, who really usually could care less about clothing unless it's a tee shirt from the boys department, told me today she wants a Lilo dress! OMG SHE WANTS CLOTHES! OMG SHE WANTS GIRLY CLOTHES!
> 
> Any ideas?  I don't want it to be exactly like Lilo's dress because we're going at the end of July and it will be hot so the sleeves/super long dress would be a bit much.  I kinda looked for some fabric today but didn't see any Lilo stuff.



I bought some Lilo fabric about two years ago at Joann's. The picture should be in the Photobucket account. You can usually find the fabric on Ebay now. 



PrincessKell said:


> OMG.......
> 
> I just got off the phone with one of my best  friends and she told me that the manager to her apt complex who we see alot since we do spend a lot of time there. His son was just killed in a car accident.... His wife is still in the hopsital and they are not sure if she will survive.  I couldn't even move from my kitchen when she told me.  I Just wanted to go wake Georgia up from her nap and hug her.  Just so shocking. We just saw him on Sunday playing.  Poor family! I can't even beggin to think about what that would be like.


That is just horrible. 





fairygoodmother said:


> May I share, please?  This was in our local (read: small-town) paper today...you know, the paper that only prints once a week.   I don't mind posting with photos because they're finished with school and not in that city anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See my ticker?  I need friends over for a sewing marathon!


Oh, so pretty, and they look so young! 



fairygoodmother said:


> One bridesmaid's dress finished!
> 
> this pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Great job Darla! 



my*2*angels said:


> I am in a serious state of mourning and depression!  Sydni, who is only 5 but will be 6 in a month, told me yesterday that she does not want me to make her "ANYTHING WITH RUFFLES!":said the only thing I could make her were capris with NO RUFFLES!  Luckily I still have little Rylie to make things for, but why at 6 would ruffles be babyish?  I really hope this is a phase!
> 
> Mindy


Oh no!!! How could she??? I'm glad Lydia hasn't told me that yet! 



minnie2 said:


> I just found these old pics and I miss my baby!
> 
> one of my favorite pictures from the kids first trip



I love the old pictures Marlo!!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

my*2*angels said:


> I am in a serious state of mourning and depression!  Sydni, who is only 5 but will be 6 in a month, told me yesterday that she does not want me to make her "ANYTHING WITH RUFFLES!"  She also does not want me to make her "ANY DRESSES OR SKIRTS!"  she said they are "TOO BABYISH FOR HER!!" This is just soo out of the blue!  I can't understand it!  She said the only thing I could make her were capris with NO RUFFLES!  Luckily I still have little Rylie to make things for, but why at 6 would ruffles be babyish?  I really hope this is a phase!
> 
> Mindy


I feel your pain Mindy. Jenna went through the same thing. I had to buy her capris and t-shirts. Now she wants me to make her nothing but sundresses for the Summer and she is so excited to get dressed up for our friend Stacey's wedding. Sydni will come around, just give her time.



minnie2 said:


> I just found these old pics and I miss my baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of my favorite pictures from the kids first trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikki meeting her idol at 4 yrs old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sweet Daisy Mae when the kids 1st meet her at 3 weeks old


Awwww!! What cuties you have! I can not believe that that big dog came from that tiny puppy.


----------



## my*2*angels

minnie2 said:


> I just found these old pics and I miss my baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of my favorite pictures from the kids first trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikki meeting her idol at 4 yrs old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sweet Daisy Mae when the kids 1st meet her at 3 weeks old



How adorable!  I need to look at old pics now!



teresajoy said:


> Oh no!!! How could she??? I'm glad Lydia hasn't told me that yet!



I know!!!!  I'm just glad I had 2 girls or I would seriously be in a severe state of depression!



Tinka_Belle said:


> I feel your pain Mindy. Jenna went through the same thing. I had to buy her capris and t-shirts. Now she wants me to make her nothing but sundresses for the Summer and she is so excited to get dressed up for our friend Stacey's wedding. Sydni will come around, just give her time.



THANK you for giving me some hope!  My niece is 2 months older than Sydni and she is wanting me to make her some capris with ruffles so I am hoping maybe when Sydni sees her in them she will come around!


----------



## my*2*angels

I forgot that I have taken all my pics of the computer and put them on discs, but I found this in my photobucket from almost 2 years ago:





This makes me so sad!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

my*2*angels said:


> I forgot that I have taken all my pics of the computer and put them on discs, but I found this in my photobucket from almost 2 years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This makes me so sad!



they look so little, gosh they grow up so fast, it breaks your heart.  I have to find soem of Roseanna and Russell to post.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

I hate how fast tehy have grown.  it makes me want one more but hubby says no. 

Baby Russell:














Baby Roseanna:


















I have tons more but these are some of the good ones that make me really miss them being younger.


----------



## 2cutekidz

I wanna play!!  These are the youngest pictures of my kiddos that I have on my computer...

Emily's 4th birthday party...we had a luau and built hr a beach 









Matthew was almost 1 and Emily just turned 4.



















Matthew - 1 1/2 Emily 4 1/2.


----------



## Twins+2more

my 8 (almost 9) year old still has a blankie....she calls it her "wankie".


----------



## my*2*angels

disneylovinfamily said:


> I hate how fast tehy have grown.  it makes me want one more but hubby says no.
> 
> Baby Russell:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby Roseanna:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have tons more but these are some of the good ones that make me really miss them being younger.



They are soo precious!  



2cutekidz said:


> I wanna play!!  These are the youngest pictures of my kiddos that I have on my computer...
> 
> Emily's 4th birthday party...we had a luau and built hr a beach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew was almost 1 and Emily just turned 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew - 1 1/2 Emily 4 1/2.


WOW!  I have only been on this board for a little over 2yrs and it is amazing to me to see how all of these children have grown up!  HOW OLD ARE EMILY AND MATTHEW NOW?


----------



## 2cutekidz

my*2*angels said:


> They are soo precious!
> 
> 
> WOW!  I have only been on this board for a little over 2yrs and it is amazing to me to see how all of these children have grown up!  HOW OLD ARE EMILY AND MATTHEW NOW?



Emily is 6 1/2 (hates jeans with ruffles now, but will happily wear a store bought ruffle-y dress!!) and Matthew is almost 3 1/2.  It'll be 2 years for me on the board in a month or so.

And here is TJ's favorite Matthew picture...I was taking pictures of Emily after her first day of Kindergarten and Matthew scooted back too far on the step and got stuck between the bush, the wall, and the step.  Me, being the good mommy I am, took some pictures before I set him free!  (He wasn't hurt - just mad!)


----------



## my*2*angels

2cutekidz said:


> Emily is 6 1/2 (hates jeans with ruffles now, but will happily wear a store bought ruffle-y dress!!) and Matthew is almost 3 1/2.



Time just flies by!!!  As per my previous post, Sydni will no longer wear ANYTHING with ruffles!  I have been sooo sad!


----------



## 2cutekidz

Me to!!  Emily refuses to wear just about anything I make her - unless she asks for it specifically.  I gave a skirt I made to one of her friends, hopefully her excitement over it will rub off on Emily.  I hope it's just a phase!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

You guys need to stop showing all of these baby pics. You are making me sad that my own little one is growing up.  I can't believe that Jenna will be 8 this Aug and I too am coming up on year 2 of being on the Disboutiquer's thread.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

This was the first picture I posted on here of Jenna.


----------



## teresajoy

my*2*angels said:


> I forgot that I have taken all my pics of the computer and put them on discs, but I found this in my photobucket from almost 2 years ago:



Oh, look how cute! I can't believe how much bigger they've gotten! I still think of them like this though! 



disneylovinfamily said:


> I hate how fast tehy have grown.  it makes me want one more but hubby says no.
> 
> Baby Russell:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby Roseanna:


How adorable!!!! 


2cutekidz said:


> I wanna play!!  These are the youngest pictures of my kiddos that I have on my computer...
> 
> Emily's 4th birthday party...we had a luau and built hr a beach
> 
> Matthew - 1 1/2 Emily 4 1/2.



They are getting so big!! I love the picture of Emily behind the tree!


----------



## emcreative

I love all the kid pictures...I feel like I'm making up for lost time!


----------



## teresajoy

2cutekidz said:


> Emily is 6 1/2 (hates jeans with ruffles now, but will happily wear a store bought ruffle-y dress!!) and Matthew is almost 3 1/2.  It'll be 2 years for me on the board in a month or so.
> 
> And here is TJ's favorite Matthew picture...I was taking pictures of Emily after her first day of Kindergarten and Matthew scooted back too far on the step and got stuck between the bush, the wall, and the step.  Me, being the good mommy I am, took some pictures before I set him free!  (He wasn't hurt - just mad!)



Thank you!! You know I love that picture!!! You got me all giggling again!!


----------



## eeyore3847

found a new digitizer for you embroidery glas. pm me and I'll pass on the info!

Woo hoo! Love new stuff.
Lori


----------



## 2cutekidz

teresajoy said:


> Thank you!! You know I love that picture!!! You got me all giggling again!!



I can't help but laugh when I see it too.


----------



## froggy33

HeatherSue said:


> That is so cool!!  I didn't realize you were going to school to be a doctor!


Yep, I am just finishing up my 5th and hopefully final year!  I do research on vascular formation using mice.  I am so excited to finish!  I only have a bit more research to do, and then a dissertation to write!  I think I would finish sooner if I could stay off of the disboards.  But where's the fun in that?! 


pixiefrnd said:


> Hi everyone, I see I am way behind on here.  Will have to catch up later as I am also behind on my sewing list.  Spent yesterday ripping out side seams in pants I sewed wrong.  Hope to post those pics tomorrow.  Hope everyong is doing well.  Here is the first outfit for DD 7.



So cute!!  Love the embroidery on the jeans.  Someday I will get an embroidery machine, but first I have to master my new serger!


----------



## teresajoy

I had to take a little trip down Memory Lane!

I'll start with Baby Corey:




Heather holding her first nephew. This was right after we came home from the hospital. Aren't they both adorable! 





Corey with the little boy I use to babysit, Ben. I think Corey was about 4 months old in this picture. 





Pretending to crawl about 4 months too. 





Seriously, could he have been much cuter???





He always loved bikes! 





I think he is 3 here, it was the summer he turned blonde. I'm always shocked by these pictures! 





His first trip to Disney, when he was almost 4. He's pulling my Grandpa!


----------



## minnie2

OMG WE all have the most GORGEOUS KIDS EVER!  I am so glad I  the started the early baby pictures!  I LOVE seeing these. 


 OMG that picture of Mathew is HYSTERICAL!   I would ahve done the same thing!!!!!!!!!!



teresa- I admit I had a tear in my eye seeing Heather holding him his 1st day home.  That is just such a sweet picture.  Something about newborns just melts me!  
Of course then I chuckle thinking of how I didn't have to do midnight feedings with them!


----------



## teresajoy

Here is Baby Arminda:





Arminda at about 3 months old. My sister-in-law brought over the fake dog poop  and she and Corey thought it was really funny to put it next to Arminda!





This was at a friend's wedding, when Arminda was 5. 





Waiting for the parade at Disney, age 2. 





At Howard Park beach in Florida, same year. 





I'm pretty sure I was pregnant with Lydia this year, so Arminda would have been just turning 5.


----------



## sahm1000

Too many pictures to quote!  Everyone's kids are gorgeous!  I hate it that they are getting big too!  Is there a magic button where we can stop them from growing up!!!


----------



## minnie2

Teresa-
 Arminda looks so much like Corey as a baby!  
Love her shoes in the wedding picture!


----------



## teresajoy

You guys shouldn't have got me started!!









Waiting for baby Lydia!





And here she is!! She's about an hour old in this picture.





Right after we met her new cousin, baby Tessa for the first time. Lydia was 3 months here. 





First Disney trip, 4 months old. She is dressed in an Aurora dress. 





At Disney, 16 months old. 





Same year, Lydia is 16 months, Tessa is 13 months, Courtney is 10 Arminda and Casey are 6. (at least I'm pretty sure about the ages!)





Abuot 20 months old, at Heather's house. 






And, here she is at 3 1/2.


----------



## teresajoy

sahm1000 said:


> Too many pictures to quote!  Everyone's kids are gorgeous!  I hate it that they are getting big too!  Is there a magic button where we can stop them from growing up!!!



I know!!!! My baby boy is going to the PROM on Saturday!!!   Someone make it stop!


----------



## teresajoy

minnie2 said:


> Teresa-
> Arminda looks so much like Corey as a baby!
> Love her shoes in the wedding picture!



She does, doesnt' she!
I loved those shoes!!! They were so sparkly!


----------



## my*2*angels

Tinka_Belle said:


> This was the first picture I posted on here of Jenna.



I remember that!  Look how she has grown!

TERESA-I can not believe that Corey is going to the PROM!!!!  I love all of the pics of your little ones, you have such beautiful children!  But it is hard to believe how big they have gotten!


----------



## teresajoy

Just a few more and then I promise I'll stop!!!

Baby Teresa:





And Baby Heather:




Me holding Heather. Was she gorgeous or what! 






Heather, 18 months, still laughing even with a broken leg! My Mom made the little top she is wearing.

And then, before you know it:





Heather about an hour after having Tessa. 
Aww, now I got myself crying!


----------



## teresajoy

my*2*angels said:


> I remember that!  Look how she has grown!
> 
> TERESA-I can not believe that Corey is going to the PROM!!!!  I love all of the pics of your little ones, you have such beautiful children!  But it is hard to believe how big they have gotten!



I know, I know!!! My baby!!! As far as he will admit (and I believe him) he doesn't have a date.

I didn't even know he wanted to go until last week. Brian and I were in bed, and he says to me "Corey asked me for money for the prom." 
MEN!! He says this as if Corey had only asked him for money!!! Not that my baby, my precious little booger boy was going to the PROM!!! 

The PROM!!! 



MY BABY!!​


----------



## teresajoy

Tinka_Belle said:


> This was the first picture I posted on here of Jenna.


She's such a cutie!!!


----------



## minnie2

teresajoy said:


> I know!!!! My baby boy is going to the PROM on Saturday!!!   Someone make it stop!


NO!!!!!!  Tell him to stop it he should only be about 5!  



teresajoy said:


> She does, doesnt' she!
> I loved those shoes!!! They were so sparkly!


every little girl needs sparkle shoes!  When we where in WDW back in Nov my neice had these silver ones that the sparkles had worn off and my cousin couldn't find another pair in her size so she had to use glitter glue every morning on them!  

Youa re killing e with these new born pictures!!!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Tinka_Belle said:


> This was the first picture I posted on here of Jenna.



Look what a little sweet girl she is and now how much she has grown up.  I only have known her as she is now but this is such a pretty picture.  


I love all the cute pictures of the wee ones.  It is wonderful to see how sweet they all were.  DS had colic the first part of his life so all I have is of him crying.  You are all so blessed with wonderful children.


----------



## my*2*angels

Okay, so now I am reminiscing and I realized that when I found this thread Sydni was 4.5yo and no one has ever seen her as a little toddler, so WARNING: WAY TO MANY PICS OF MY SWEET GIRLS!!!
This is Sydni at around 1yo:













These are around 2 yo:

















She is around 3 in these pics and I think these 2 are HILARIOUS!:









I didn't have any baby pics of Sydni, but here are a few of Rylie at a few days old:


----------



## mommyof3princess

teresajoy said:


> I know, I know!!! My baby!!! As far as he will admit (and I believe him) he doesn't have a date.
> 
> I didn't even know he wanted to go until last week. Brian and I were in bed, and he says to me "Corey asked me for money for the prom."
> MEN!! He says this as if Corey had only asked him for money!!! Not that my baby, my precious little booger boy was going to the PROM!!!
> 
> The PROM!!!
> 
> 
> 
> MY BABY!!​



prom  

I can't believe my babies are turning 4 next month.
And because I want to share also.





 Emily in white Sammie in yellow. 1 month old
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sammie on the left.





Sammie on the left.





Little megan will be 8 in july.





Second halloween I love this pic.





About the time we found out I was pregnant with the twins.





Our last disney trip. Thank for looking and letting me share.


----------



## mommyof3princess

Aww I am loving all the baby pictures. so stinking cute.


----------



## my*2*angels

Oh and I knew you would all appreciate these pics!  This was our first trip to Disney with my family and Sydni was 2 yo!  We went to Epcot one day and it was pretty dreary outside so there were not very many people there!  Well, the characters were just loving Sydni and decided to have a good time with her!
Chip or Dale were pushing her around in her stoller:





Donald was carrying her all over the place:





And Pluto was in the floor playing with her:





They spent probably 30 minutes playing with her and there were a few other parents who were not thrilled!LOL  But I still have such good memories from that trip because of this!


----------



## emcreative

If my husband sees me looking at all these pictures of little girls, he's going to go into panic mode!  (My adoption mommas know what I'm talking about...he's gonna think OH NO PHOTOLISTING!!!)


----------



## mommyof3princess

We had them to ourselves at our breakfast. When stich first came out he tried to steal my eggs. Then I get to my seat and he was in my seat.

















For emily who was not into these big furry people.





See what I mean.




It's nice for them to have that special moments it makes the expensive breakfast that they hardly touch worth it.


----------



## my*2*angels

mommyof3princess said:


> We had them to ourselves at our breakfast. When stich first came out he tried to steal my eggs. Then I get to my seat and he was in my seat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For emily who was not into these big furry people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice for them to have that special moments it makes the expensive breakfast that they hardly touch worth it.



I LOVE these!  It is so much fun isn't it!  Melissa I can't believe how much your girls have grown up!


----------



## LouiesMama

OK, these baby pictures are too sweet  !  I already feel like I've seen the kids here grow up so much in the last 2 years, and it is just amazing to see them as little babies!

So I can't resist showing off a few of my faves of lil' Lou...





Louie in the laundry





With big brother Dan (my handsome stepson)





Exersaucering





Yankee Doodle Dandy





Almost one and getting some hair!

I've got a gazillion more on Facebook.  I really need to upload some of his toddler pics one of these days.

OOOH - I got a cool new foot today!  It is a Ditch Quilting Foot, but it works great for topstitching and edgestitching!!!   I already blogger about it - LOL!  
http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/2009/04/on-edge.html


----------



## minnie2

MinnieVanMom said:


> Look what a little sweet girl she is and now how much she has grown up.  I only have known her as she is now but this is such a pretty picture.
> 
> 
> I love all the cute pictures of the wee ones.  It is wonderful to see how sweet they all were.  DS had colic the first part of his life so all I have is of him crying.  You are all so blessed with wonderful children.


Nikki had really bad colic so I know exactly what youa re saying!

my*2*angels- adore all the pictures!  Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## mommyof3princess

I know I wish they would stop it. Your girls are so beautiful. I love the curly hair.


----------



## jessica52877

I LOVE all the baby pictures! I put some on facebook from Dallas' 1st cruise. He was 9 months old and we had so much fun! The characters all got down on the ground with him or would pick him up and hold him. So different then how it is now a days it seems.


----------



## my*2*angels

LouiesMama said:


> OK, these baby pictures are too sweet  !  I already feel like I've seen the kids here grow up so much in the last 2 years, and it is just amazing to see them as little babies!
> 
> So I can't resist showing off a few of my faves of lil' Lou...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louie in the laundry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With big brother Dan (my handsome stepson)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exersaucering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yankee Doodle Dandy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost one and getting some hair!
> 
> I've got a gazillion more on Facebook.  I really need to upload some of his toddler pics one of these days.
> 
> OOOH - I got a cool new foot today!  It is a Ditch Quilting Foot, but it works great for topstitching and edgestitching!!!   I already blogger about it - LOL!
> http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/2009/04/on-edge.html



Look at little Louie!  Sooo cute!



minnie2 said:


> Nikki had really bad colic so I know exactly what youa re saying!
> 
> my*2*angels- adore all the pictures!  Thanks for sharing them!



Thank you!



mommyof3princess said:


> I know I wish they would stop it. Your girls are so beautiful. I love the curly hair.



Thank you!  The get the curly hair from me, but for some reason my hair looks NOTHING like theirs!  I could only wish!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

teresajoy said:


>



This picture is absolutely adorable...I think is one of the cutest pictures I have seen in a long time...Her expression is priceless!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Love all the babies/kids pictures...it's hard to believe how quickly they grow up!  

I also wanna play...here are pictures of my kiddos

Kirsten@ 4 days old:





4 months old:





2 years old:






Peyton @ 6 days old





6 months old:





2 years old:





Kirsten is 3 here, and Peyton is 1





Kirsten - 4 yo, and Peyton - 2 yo





Kirsten - almost 5 and Peyton - almost 3





While I was looking at old pictures, I came across these two pictures.  I think I was in the kitchen making dinner and realized that it was getting too quiet..so I checked on the kids, and this is what Kirsten had done..she got a hold of a Sharpie and decided to paint hers and her brother's nail, and according ot her, she was writing some letters on her legs and Peyton's legs!


----------



## SallyfromDE

emcreative said:


> L*A*D*I*E*S:
> My little tomboy, who really usually could care less about clothing unless it's a tee shirt from the boys department, told me today she wants a Lilo dress! OMG SHE WANTS CLOTHES! OMG SHE WANTS GIRLY CLOTHES!
> 
> Any ideas?  I don't want it to be exactly like Lilo's dress because we're going at the end of July and it will be hot so the sleeves/super long dress would be a bit much.  I kinda looked for some fabric today but didn't see any Lilo stuff.


Here is one. Well, 2. Not a good shot of the back, but it's shirred. A good summer Lilo. Leaf skirt over a green skort.


----------



## kjbrown

Okay, so I have to go back and catch up on 100+ pages!!

BUT, I had to post my good news first!  We got a pin!!  I've been planning on going in October.  Got a small discount, but had to change our dates.  I wasn't happy about the date change, but went with it for the discount.  Anyway, today I open my email and had a pin, yippeeeeeee.  I was able to put it back to my original dates and saved $500!!!


----------



## mrsmiller

here are some old pictures , 

























when he was 5 joseph  lost his tooth and wrote a note to the toothfairy





jonathan and his daddy   in Atlantic City





linnette


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

I was looking around online today and found all these fabrics coming out by Joy Allen & I am in LOVE with them!!! I must have them....ALL of them...and there are cordinates to go with them!!!! 





















And the textile company I found them listed with...had MINNIE DOT in many colors and some Licensed Disney also....


----------



## billwendy

sahm1000 said:


> Just got some at Hancock's a few weeks ago for the quilt I'm doing for my girls (if I ever get all of the fabric that is).  Next time I go I'll look for you Wendy!  Any certain yardage you need/want?/QUOTE]
> 
> I'd LOVE 2 yards (unless its not too $$$, then 3 )
> 
> Ok- Im so bummed I cant play the pictue game with any little ones of my own, so I thought I'd show a few of my favorite kids (cousins kids that are like neices and nephews to me).......
> Elizabeth is 3, Tim is 1 and hannah is 1 month old in this picture (my friend's daughter Abby who you've seen here before is only 2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> disney village
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tim at 6 months when the  Mickey statues were in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and baby Hannah (1 year) in the first thing I sewed!


----------



## poohnpigletCA

look at all the cute kiddos. Ahhh I want another baby.

I have been in bow land for the last few days. But I got 24 of them all done. 











I am off to unplug the glue gun.


----------



## sweetstitches

my*2*angels said:


> I am in a serious state of mourning and depression!  Sydni, who is only 5 but will be 6 in a month, told me yesterday that she does not want me to make her "ANYTHING WITH RUFFLES!"  She also does not want me to make her "ANY DRESSES OR SKIRTS!"  she said they are "TOO BABYISH FOR HER!!" This is just soo out of the blue!  I can't understand it!  She said the only thing I could make her were capris with NO RUFFLES!  Luckily I still have little Rylie to make things for, but why at 6 would ruffles be babyish?  I really hope this is a phase!
> 
> Mindy





I feel your pain!  I have 3 boys and a total tomboy--she NEVER wanted ruffles!





tricia said:


> I have also made the Debut, by Kimberbell.  It makes a really cute purse and only uses 3 fat quarters.  I think you get the pattern free by signing up for the YCMT or YCQT newsletter.





minnie2 said:


> Love that purse I made that about a yr ago for my mom.  I even enlarged it a bit for her.




These are really cute.  I'm going to have to look for that pattern.





emcreative said:


> If my husband sees me looking at all these pictures of little girls, he's going to go into panic mode!  (My adoption mommas know what I'm talking about...he's gonna think OH NO PHOTOLISTING!!!)









Fairygoodmother--Congratulations to your daughter.  They make a cute couple.  The dress you've made is cute; it looks like it's going to be a very classy wedding.


I LOVE all the baby photos.  If I get a chance, I'll look for some tomorrow.  I have to admit...........looking at the newborn photos is painful.

Does baby hunger EVER go away?


----------



## emcreative

sweetstitches said:


> I have to admit...........looking at the newborn photos is painful.
> 
> Does baby hunger EVER go away?



 I understand.  We got one son at 3 weeks old, but the other didn't move in until 1.5!  NO idea what he looked like as a newborn.

I wish I could share pics of my little guys but it's a no-no until their adoptions are final.  This is the closest I can come:






I've started calling them Phineas and Ferb because one brother is always talking, making noise, into things, etc...and the other sits back and watches and it so quiet people ask if he EVER makes noise!


----------



## livndisney

sweetstitches said:


> I
> 
> 
> I LOVE all the baby photos.  If I get a chance, I'll look for some tomorrow.  I have to admit...........looking at the newborn photos is painful.
> 
> Does baby hunger EVER go away?



I totally understand.  I am giving myself a "break" from the board. The baby pics are really hard, I had a pic of Morgan's little face for almost 2 years before I could travel. I still "kick" myself for that.

Have a great night everyone!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

emcreative said:


> I understand.  We got one son at 3 weeks old, but the other didn't move in until 1.5!  NO idea what he looked like as a newborn.
> 
> I wish I could share pics of my little guys but it's a no-no until their adoptions are final.  This is the closest I can come:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've started calling them Phineas and Ferb because one brother is always talking, making noise, into things, etc...and the other sits back and watches and it so quiet people ask if he EVER makes noise!


What handsome young men you have.  And they have such wonderful imaginations.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

poohnpigletCA said:


> look at all the cute kiddos. Ahhh I want another baby.
> 
> I have been in bow land for the last few days. But I got 24 of them all done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am off to unplug the glue gun.


My Jenna is jealous of this bow collection. She said that some little girl is very lucky.



livndisney said:


> I totally understand.  I am giving myself a "break" from the board. The baby pics are really hard, I had a pic of Morgan's little face for almost 2 years before I could travel. I still "kick" myself for that.
> 
> Have a great night everyone!


Sorry that the pics got you down. Morgan is a very lovely girl.


----------



## Adi12982

You all know how to get a pregnant lady all happy-teary eyed!!  Loved seeing all your babies. . . Can't wait to meet mine


----------



## jeniamt

billwendy said:


> sahm1000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got some at Hancock's a few weeks ago for the quilt I'm doing for my girls (if I ever get all of the fabric that is).  Next time I go I'll look for you Wendy!  Any certain yardage you need/want?/QUOTE]
> 
> I'd LOVE 2 yards (unless its not too $$$, then 3 )
> 
> Ok- Im so bummed I cant play the pictue game with any little ones of my own, so I thought I'd show a few of my favorite kids (cousins kids that are like neices and nephews to me).......
> Elizabeth is 3, Tim is 1 and hannah is 1 month old in this picture (my friend's daughter Abby who you've seen here before is only 2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> disney village
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tim at 6 months when the  Mickey statues were in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and baby Hannah (1 year) in the first thing I sewed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is that baby suspended from Buzz and Mickey?  Its freakn' me out     Did you photoshop someone out?
Click to expand...


----------



## emcreative

jeniamt said:


> How is that baby suspended from Buzz and Mickey?  Its freakn' me out     Did you photoshop someone out?



Yeah that freaked us out at first, too, tell we saw that the pic was edited!


----------



## ireland_nicole

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Love all the babies/kids pictures...it's hard to believe how quickly they grow up!
> 
> I also wanna play...here are pictures of my kiddos
> 
> Kirsten@ 4 days old:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 months old:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 years old:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peyton @ 6 days old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 months old:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 years old:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirsten is 3 here, and Peyton is 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirsten - 4 yo, and Peyton - 2 yo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirsten - almost 5 and Peyton - almost 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I was looking at old pictures, I came across these two pictures.  I think I was in the kitchen making dinner and realized that it was getting too quiet..so I checked on the kids, and this is what Kirsten had done..she got a hold of a Sharpie and decided to paint hers and her brother's nail, and according ot her, she was writing some letters on her legs and Peyton's legs!



They're so cute!  More importantly, I just bought that Tigger fabric and was wondering about the applique- mind if I CASE yours?


----------



## billwendy

jeniamt said:


> billwendy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is that baby suspended from Buzz and Mickey?  Its freakn' me out     Did you photoshop someone out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were able to sit independently at a really young age!!!
> 
> Naaah - edited out the holder just for fun....the mickey baby is tim,  the buzz baby is hannah!! they are now almost 3 and 4 and a half!!!
> 
> I totally understand the feelings about the baby pictures, as I am in the same boat - but, I love children so much, I love to see their smiling faces, even if they arent mine - I take joy in the kids I know (boy, Im surrounded by them at work(childrens hospital), church (Sunday school teacher) and any time we vacation with the rest of our family!).....
Click to expand...


----------



## 3goofyboys

Okay, my kiddos are still little, but I'll play.  Sorry the pics are wonky, I can't get photobucket to cooperate tonight

Noah at 3 weeks old





Isaac 19 months, Noah 3 weeks





Isaac 21 months, Noah 2 months





This Halloween, Isaac almost 3, Noah 15 months





Just for fun, my mom, younger sister and I when I was 3





I scanned in a baby pic of Isaac, but now I can't find it... rest assured he was adorable!

I'm with everyone on the baby pain.  We are done at two.  We made the choice for a number of very good reasons and I feel good about it.  But, my sister just had a baby and he is so sweet.  Plus, all of Isaac's friends are getting baby brothers and sisters and he's been asking when Noah is going to get a younger brother.  It tugs at my heart every time he tells me that he would share a bed with Noah so a new baby could have Noah's crib.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Jenna wanted a little sibling for a while, but we were able to talk her out of that.  We told her that TinkaBelle was her baby sister and now she tells everyone that Tinker is her sister. So here are the baby pictures of our adopted baby.
This is Tinka at 10 weeks. The remote control is to show how tiny she WAS.




This is her at 12 weeks.




This is her and her big sister the day after she came home from the mean lady that didn't take good care of her.




This is her sitting pretty.




And this is what she looks like now. Hasn't she grown so much.






So come on all of you mommies of Furbabies show off those cuties of yours. FYI Tinka is a Black Labrador and Rat Terrier mix. Yes that's right she is a LabRat.


----------



## emcreative

Okay, now I'm drooling...






Anyone else????


----------



## desparatelydisney

Tinka_Belle said:


> J
> This is her sitting pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI Tinka is a Black Labrador and Rat Terrier mix. Yes that's right she is a LabRat.



I am SOO glad you told us what she was because I saw the picture above after seeing the first two and thought "man, I've never seen such a tiny lab puppy!!"  As the mommy of chocolate labs, I'd know that face anywhere.  Then I saw the last picture and I was thoroughly confused (a rather easy common thing for me ) 

Anyway, your LabRat is adorable


----------



## jeniamt

Oh you guys made me go down memory lane...  these are from Disney February 2003 when Gillian was just over 3 and Christopher was 21 months.  Evelyn and Cam were still years away!  This was our 3rd trip with Gill and 2nd for Christopher.  I would have to really dig for pics from those trips.  (oh, you get to see me too, with short hair no less.... just add about 10 inches of hair and 30 pounds and that would be me now     )


----------



## Tinka_Belle

desparatelydisney said:


> I am SOO glad you told us what she was because I saw the picture above after seeing the first two and thought "man, I've never seen such a tiny lab puppy!!"  As the mommy of chocolate labs, I'd know that face anywhere.  Then I saw the last picture and I was thoroughly confused (a rather easy common thing for me )
> 
> Anyway, your LabRat is adorable


It's funny because everyone sees her now and they think that she is just a puppy. They are always shocked to find out that she is 2 years old. I never wanted a puppy, but when I saw her I just knew she was mine.


----------



## jeniamt

DH reminded me I should have mentioned the grey hair and wrinkles.  Ha, ha... he's so funny    He is loving looking at all the pics from that trip but keeps saying "Look how young we were!"  It really makes me look forward to Evelyn and Cameron's first trips to see the Mouse.  I remember how magical it all was for my older guys.  Such happy times.  DH jokes that I kept having babies so I could look forward to introducing them to my Disney obsession.  The memory of Christopher first seeing Pooh and pushing other kids out of his way to run up and hug him still brings tears to my eyes.  Even at almost 8 I still catch him watching Pooh and friends from time to time!

BTW, Christopher's BF's classmate has swine flu.  Great.


----------



## mommyof3princess

emcreative said:


> Okay, now I'm drooling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else????



That is so beautiful. Looks like a spring flower.



I am loving all the pictures. And the furry babys.


----------



## mirandag819

emcreative said:


> Okay, now I'm drooling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else????



OMG me too! Is that suppose to be Tiana? That is beautiful.


----------



## emcreative

Yes, that is the new Disney deluxe Tiana costume, according to the internets!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

That dress is gorgeous! Now I just need to make sure that Jenna never sees that picture.


----------



## jeniamt

Question... I need 9 names embroidered onto fabric for my fish extenders (cruise thing in case you are wondering).  I called a place today and the lady told me she would cut me a deal and charge me only $10/name.       What????  I thought it would be more like $2/name and the lady told me she usually charges $2/letter.  Am I crazy or is she?  Any suggestions?  Thanks, Jen


----------



## PrincessKell

Oooooh my gosh. all these kids are so darn cute! I can't believe how fast they all grow up. Here are some of Peach.

She was about 2.5 here maybe 3. I made that little dolly wrap.




this was a few years ago when we moved to Sonoma she was four





haha ok I Just came across this one of me in 5th grade with my best friend. We are still bff's. I was the scared one holding on for dear life. bwahahah




one of the first outfits I made for her 




this is one of my favorite pictures. She was three 




this was our last trip to Disneyland. I know she is only a year older but soo beautiful!








She is two here. so cute. I love her curls!




She is such a goober  just turned two








My baby's first Christmas pictures! She was 10 months old




ok that is enough for now... I could go on and on...


----------



## PrincessKell

Okie dokie. Here is my sour pants from yesterday. She was not in the mood at all to take pictures.


----------



## LouiesMama

jeniamt said:


> Question... I need 9 names embroidered onto fabric for my fish extenders (cruise thing in case you are wondering).  I called a place today and the lady told me she would cut me a deal and charge me only $10/name.       What????  I thought it would be more like $2/name and the lady told me she usually charges $2/letter.  Am I crazy or is she?  Any suggestions?  Thanks, Jen



Yikes!  If they are just names embroidered on to fabric, that does seem high.  I can understand if it was something more complicated to hoop like a tote bag or shirt.  If she has a big hoop, she could probably do the whole job in one hooping.


----------



## jessica52877

jeniamt said:


> Question... I need 9 names embroidered onto fabric for my fish extenders (cruise thing in case you are wondering).  I called a place today and the lady told me she would cut me a deal and charge me only $10/name.       What????  I thought it would be more like $2/name and the lady told me she usually charges $2/letter.  Am I crazy or is she?  Any suggestions?  Thanks, Jen



I think around here that most charge $5-6 per name. Alot don't like working with an item that you don't purchase from them though.


----------



## MiniGirl

emcreative said:


> I understand.  We got one son at 3 weeks old, but the other didn't move in until 1.5!  NO idea what he looked like as a newborn.
> 
> I wish I could share pics of my little guys but it's a no-no until their adoptions are final.  This is the closest I can come:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've started calling them Phineas and Ferb because one brother is always talking, making noise, into things, etc...and the other sits back and watches and it so quiet people ask if he EVER makes noise!



I LOVE these guys!!! I actually am finishing up a Phineas and Isabella custom (today, I hope).

I have really enjoyed looking at all the baby pics. It is amazing how quickly they grow.


----------



## eyor44

jeniamt said:


> Question... I need 9 names embroidered onto fabric for my fish extenders (cruise thing in case you are wondering).  I called a place today and the lady told me she would cut me a deal and charge me only $10/name.       What????  I thought it would be more like $2/name and the lady told me she usually charges $2/letter.  Am I crazy or is she?  Any suggestions?  Thanks, Jen



$10 a name is what our local shop charges. It does seem really high. Of course, it is free if you purchase the item from them.


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

What cute baby pictures!
I found a few in photobucket that I had. I am not sure if I shared these already or not!


----------



## minnie2

Oh my these baby pictures are wonderful!
In one of them I spy Bear In The Big Blue House!  Nikki LOVEd that show!  Pip and Pop and Ojo!    We took her to see it Live when she was about 18months old.  It was great.

Wendy-So sorry these pictures are making you sad You have some great kids in your life who are VERY VERY lucky to have you!

Those Phinus and Freb kids!  To cute!  LOL  Kyle is itching for me to do something with them.  It is on the list...

Crystal-  Too funny about your puppy!  Now I am blaming you for what I am about to do!

Daisy and my beloved Rocky( I still miss him terribly) snuggling.
Ok I know I posted one of Daisy as a baby but I had to post a few of my favs and I wills top!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







This is probably a week after she came home because she still ahs the cat collar on.  She was so tiny the puppy collar we bought her didn't fit.  So on the way home from getting ehr we had to buy a new one!  Her ears kill me in this one.  I ahve a things for doggie ears!  




Not there is a story to this one or to every time they got treats.  She would hide hers and go take his!  So here she is trying to get his because he moved away!  HE was so good with her he would often let her have his.  We joked it was just so she would shut up and he didn't have to hear her bark at him!  LOL




She sure was a pushy puppy from the start !LOL  
As my brave HUGE dog now sits under the computer desk because something spooked her.  So much for a big brave dog!


----------



## minnie2

MiniGirl said:


> I LOVE these guys!!! I actually am finishing up a Phineas and Isabella custom (today, I hope).
> 
> I have really enjoyed looking at all the baby pics. It is amazing how quickly they grow.



Cool Please post it!  I just hope Kyle is in school when I see it though because He wants one so badly!


----------



## jeniamt

LouiesMama said:


> Yikes!  If they are just names embroidered on to fabric, that does seem high.  I can understand if it was something more complicated to hoop like a tote bag or shirt.  If she has a big hoop, she could probably do the whole job in one hooping.



Hmmm.... so what is the cheapest embroidery machine I can buy?  I'm sure I could find a lot of other uses for it


----------



## minnie2

Carla.  I just read your blog and I never thought of using my clear foot for topstitching then I kept reading and saw about your new foot!  It actually looked familiar to me so I go check my machine and what do I find!  I have one that came with my machine.  Well it looks the same but it is called the Blind stitch foot.  Do you think it is the same thing?  
I am going to try to research it now!

 Ok I found that they are different but could be used the same way it depends on your machine.  So I will test mine!  It is worth a shot!  

'A blind stitch foot has similar properties to a stitch in the ditch foot. Basically, both should have a blade on the bottom of the foot that is even with the needle. You run the blade along the existing seam (the "ditch") to keep your stitches placed exactly in the seam. A stitch in the ditch foot may have additional markings so you can see when to turn, and may be somewhat easier to see the stitching. I'd give the blind stitch foot a try first, and if it works, return the stitch in the ditch foot.'


----------



## minnie2

jeniamt said:


> Hmmm.... so what is the cheapest embroidery machine I can buy?  I'm sure I could find a lot of other uses for it



I have the Brother Innovis emb machine and I really LOVE it but the only down side is the only hoop I have is a 4x4.  I think mine was $799.  I think Brother makes a cheaper version.


----------



## InkspressYourself

Wow!  I haven't posted in days, but I love all of the outfits and babies.

I'm totally drooling over the Princess Tatiana dress.  This board is so bad for me.

I loved the Lilo outfit too.  I'd love to make a similar one for my youngest dd.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

pixiefrnd said:


> Hi everyone, I see I am way behind on here.  Will have to catch up later as I am also behind on my sewing list.  Spent yesterday ripping out side seams in pants I sewed wrong.  Hope to post those pics tomorrow.  Hope everyong is doing well.  Here is the first outfit for DD 7.




Cute...I love All things Tink!



eeyore3847 said:


> ok, couple new little dresses I made.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOO HOO! Burning up the machines this week!
> Lori



Lori---stunning as always!



PrincessKell said:


> OMG.......
> 
> I just got off the phone with one of my best  friends and she told me that the manager to her apt complex who we see alot since we do spend a lot of time there. His son was just killed in a car accident.... His wife is still in the hopsital and they are not sure if she will survive.  I couldn't even move from my kitchen when she told me.  I Just wanted to go wake Georgia up from her nap and hug her.  Just so shocking. We just saw him on Sunday playing.  Poor family! I can't even beggin to think about what that would be like.




Prayers said for that family!



fairygoodmother said:


> May I share, please?  This was in our local (read: small-town) paper today...you know, the paper that only prints once a week.   I don't mind posting with photos because they're finished with school and not in that city anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See my ticker?  I need friends over for a sewing marathon!



How nice!  What a beautiful couple!



my*2*angels said:


> I am in a serious state of mourning and depression!  Sydni, who is only 5 but will be 6 in a month, told me yesterday that she does not want me to make her "ANYTHING WITH RUFFLES!"  She also does not want me to make her "ANY DRESSES OR SKIRTS!"  she said they are "TOO BABYISH FOR HER!!" This is just soo out of the blue!  I can't understand it!  She said the only thing I could make her were capris with NO RUFFLES!  Luckily I still have little Rylie to make things for, but why at 6 would ruffles be babyish?  I really hope this is a phase!
> 
> Mindy


Keep your head up...Katie told me earlier this year "no ruffles"...now she wants them again!  You just never know with girls!



minnie2 said:


> ??? for you ladies and Tom!
> I want to make something for Kyle's teacher for all the help she gave him during the school yr and how amazing she has been getting him Dx'd with ADD.  She was almost as relieved as I was LOL  She is just so encouraging and sweet.  She keeps saying what a good kid he is and how he always wants to do the right thing.  He has a student teacher too but I just don't like her so maybe it is mean but I am not doing anything for her.  Kyle also isn't fond of her but he loves his main teacher.  The student teacher will be gone next week so I may wait to give it to her until after she leaves.
> Nik's teacher isn't getting a thank you either because frankly she is AWFUL and even after I have asked her to communicate with me she doesn't Nik has gotten ill because of her laziness and her WRONG choices concerning her health it has been awful.  SO no gift for her.  I know mean me but  I just can't take her!
> Anyway I decided on a purse but I can't get a grip on her style.  I went to Joann's yesterday with a mom of another kid in the class I am friends with and she helped me pick out fabric.  I am torn between a few patterns from YCMT and any suggestions would be helpful.
> I am torn between
> The Pixie handbag
> The Sweat pea
> Simple and Chic or
> The Aivlo Tote
> 
> I ave decided I have far too much to sew I need to write everything down and put it in a priority order!



I am making a tote for my kid's teachers and stocking it with things they will need for field trips...hand sanitizer...first aid kit...tissues....small bag for tickets and such....I thought it would be a good idea for them to have all the field trip stuff in one bag.



emcreative said:


> I understand.  We got one son at 3 weeks old, but the other didn't move in until 1.5!  NO idea what he looked like as a newborn.
> 
> I wish I could share pics of my little guys but it's a no-no until their adoptions are final.  This is the closest I can come:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've started calling them Phineas and Ferb because one brother is always talking, making noise, into things, etc...and the other sits back and watches and it so quiet people ask if he EVER makes noise!



Handsome kids!!!!  So smart too!



MiniGirl said:


> I LOVE these guys!!! I actually am finishing up a Phineas and Isabella custom (today, I hope).
> 
> I have really enjoyed looking at all the baby pics. It is amazing how quickly they grow.



  Can't wait to see!!!!!


----------



## tricia

Made a Simply Sweet with a halter back for the first time.  It is for my little cousin who lives in another city, so I will try to get a pic of her wearing it once she receives it.  This style is very hard to get a good pic of without a model.   Tyler DS7, said he would model, but we could not get it on him.  He is too big. 

Not real proud of my ruffling, but I guess from afar it looks OK, and besides if you are looking at it that close when the child is wearing it, 'You are too close", right ladies?


----------



## tricia

Got some before pics to share too.  Don't have any younger than this on this PC.

Tyler before:





Tyler now:





Liam before:





Liam now:


----------



## disneymomof1

I got the new Joanns sale circular in the mail yesterday.  On Wednesday May 6 at all stores they are having a senior citizen discount day.  15% off the total purchase, includes sale priced items, too.   I already called my mom to drag her over to the super Joanns with me next week. 

Have a great day everyone !!! Now I must get off the computer and get to work !!!


----------



## Clutterbug

Logged in this morning to find all of the adorable baby pictures and I just have to play along!!  I don't have any pictures here on my computer, but I did have these older scrapbook pages posted on another board.

Megan at 2





Megan with Wyatt as a newborn





Megan at 6





Baby Wyatt










While I'm in Photobucket, I made these pillows for Megan's best friends who just moved into a new home.  I also made a rag quilt for their mom, but I didn't get a chance to take pictures of it.  










And one last picture of Megan, Sammy and Sidney with their AG dolls when we went to AG Boston for Sidney's birthday.  I made the round neck tops for all the girls and skirts and peasant tops to completed the doll outfits.  Sorry for the odd blurs, but I didn't have their mom's permission to post their pictures.


----------



## LouiesMama

jeniamt said:


> Hmmm.... so what is the cheapest embroidery machine I can buy?  I'm sure I could find a lot of other uses for it



I have a Brother PE-700II that was (still is) $799.  That is pretty cheap for one with a 5 x 7 hoop.  You are welcome to come up to Towson and try it out! 



minnie2 said:


> Carla.  I just read your blog and I never thought of using my clear foot for topstitching then I kept reading and saw about your new foot!  It actually looked familiar to me so I go check my machine and what do I find!  I have one that came with my machine.  Well it looks the same but it is called the Blind stitch foot.  Do you think it is the same thing?
> I am going to try to research it now!
> 
> Ok I found that they are different but could be used the same way it depends on your machine.  So I will test mine!  It is worth a shot!
> 
> 'A blind stitch foot has similar properties to a stitch in the ditch foot. Basically, both should have a blade on the bottom of the foot that is even with the needle. You run the blade along the existing seam (the "ditch") to keep your stitches placed exactly in the seam. A stitch in the ditch foot may have additional markings so you can see when to turn, and may be somewhat easier to see the stitching. I'd give the blind stitch foot a try first, and if it works, return the stitch in the ditch foot.'



Yes!  That is awesome that you have a blind stitch foot!  The machine shop owner actually suggested one of those as a possibility, but thought I might use the Ditch Quilting foot more down the road if I ever get time to quilt!


----------



## jeniamt

minnie2 said:


> I have the Brother Innovis emb machine and I really LOVE it but the only down side is the only hoop I have is a 4x4.  I think mine was $799.  I think Brother makes a cheaper version.



So let me ask you... can you type a name on your computer using the Walt (Disney) font and have your machine sew it?  And what if the name is longer than 4 inches?  My kids have some long names!


----------



## Clutterbug

ADULT SIZE EASY FIT PANTS
When I was browsing the other day I remember someone looking for Carla's Easy Fit Pants in adult sizes.  I stumbled upon Simplicity It's So Easy pattern 9871 at Walmart a while back and it totally fits the bill!!  The instructions are a bit different, but the pattern is a single piece and you can sew them up just like the Easy fits.  I've made 2 pairs of PJ pants for DH, a pair of fleece PJ pants for me and I just made myself a pair of capri length PJ pants with it.  I love that pattern!


----------



## jeniamt

LouiesMama said:


> I have a Brother PE-700II that was (still is) $799.  That is pretty cheap for one with a 5 x 7 hoop.  You are welcome to come up to Towson and try it out!



WHAT????  I didin't know you lived so close!   My dad grew up in Towson.  So exciting to know my sewing hero is my neighbor    

Thanks for the offer... I'll let you know.  I'm going to do some online research.


----------



## minnie2

tricia said:


> Made a Simply Sweet with a halter back for the first time.  It is for my little cousin who lives in another city, so I will try to get a pic of her wearing it once she receives it.  This style is very hard to get a good pic of without a model.   Tyler DS7, said he would model, but we could not get it on him.  He is too big.
> 
> Not real proud of my ruffling, but I guess from afar it looks OK, and besides if you are looking at it that close when the child is wearing it, 'You are too close", right ladies?


CUTE!



disneymomof1 said:


> I got the new Joanns sale circular in the mail yesterday.  On Wednesday May 6 at all stores they are having a senior citizen discount day.  15% off the total purchase, includes sale priced items, too.   I already called my mom to drag her over to the super Joanns with me next week.
> 
> Have a great day everyone !!! Now I must get off the computer and get to work !!!


humm how mad would my mom be if I asked her to get some stuff for me!  

Clutterbug adorable pics!



LouiesMama said:


> I have a Brother PE-700II that was (still is) $799.  That is pretty cheap for one with a 5 x 7 hoop.  You are welcome to come up to Towson and try it out!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!  That is awesome that you have a blind stitch foot!  The machine shop owner actually suggested one of those as a possibility, but thought I might use the Ditch Quilting foot more down the road if I ever get time to quilt!


I wish I saw that machine when I was looking so I could have a bigger hoop but I do love my machines features so I will have to wait for a bigger hoop for a few yrs

 cool i can't wait to try out that foot!  I figure try what I have and if it doesn't work I will have to get the other foot!



jeniamt said:


> So let me ask you... can you type a name on your computer using the Walt (Disney) font and have your machine sew it?  And what if the name is longer than 4 inches?  My kids have some long names!


Sorry no disney font... I wish!  If the name is bigger I either shrink the size to fit  OR re hoop...  No biggie


----------



## HeatherSue

I am LOVING all of the baby pictures posted on here!!  I understand it's hard for those that don't have kids.  I know how that feels, believe me.  It took 5 years to get pregnant for the first time.  Then, I lost the baby.   I worked at my mom's day care and was also a nanny. So, I was around a lot of babies and kids. I actually think that made it easier for me at the time.  

That being said, I have to share some pictures of my little sweeties, too.

Tessa and Sawyer the day we brought Sawyer home from the hospital and "Where's Sawyer?":








My favorite baby picture of Sawyer at 2 months(I took it myself with my cheapie digital camera) and Sawyer at 10 months:








Tessa at 6 months with Pooh and at her first birthday party. I  think she likes the doll!








Tessa at 2 years old and at 3 years old, wearing the Raggedy Anne and Andy nightgown that Teresa bought for me when we were little!








Here's the first picture I ever posted of Sawyer on this thread, almost 2 years ago.  It was also my first applique, however pitiful:






Lydia and Tessa in the first outfits I ever made (besides Corey's disasterous pants).   Tessa just wore this dress to school last week!  Wow, my house is messy in that picture!  Yes, that's Tessa's real hair.  We put it up in rag curls and it got REALLy curly!


----------



## 3goofyboys

Clutterbug said:


> ADULT SIZE EASY FIT PANTS
> When I was browsing the other day I remember someone looking for Carla's Easy Fit Pants in adult sizes.  I stumbled upon Simplicity It's So Easy pattern 9871 at Walmart a while back and it totally fits the bill!!  The instructions are a bit different, but the pattern is a single piece and you can sew them up just like the Easy fits.  I've made 2 pairs of PJ pants for DH, a pair of fleece PJ pants for me and I just made myself a pair of capri length PJ pants with it.  I love that pattern!



I meant to post this the other day and forgot.  I've used Butterick 5044.  They come in one pattern piece (with additional pieces to make pockets if you want) and the pattern goes up to size 22.  You can make shorter shorts, walking shorts, capris, & pants.  I used the pattern for the pieces and used Carla's instructions to put them together.


----------



## phins_jazy

EnchantedPrincess said:


> While I was looking at old pictures, I came across these two pictures.  I think I was in the kitchen making dinner and realized that it was getting too quiet..so I checked on the kids, and this is what Kirsten had done..she got a hold of a Sharpie and decided to paint hers and her brother's nail, and according ot her, she was writing some letters on her legs and Peyton's legs!


This is sooooo something my kids would do.  It seems like I have to scrub pens and markers off their legs daily.



emcreative said:


> Okay, now I'm drooling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else????



That is so cute!



3goofyboys said:


> I meant to post this the other day and forgot.  I've used Butterick 5044.  They come in one pattern piece (with additional pieces to make pockets if you want) and the pattern goes up to size 22.  You can make shorter shorts, walking shorts, capris, & pants.  I used the pattern for the pieces and used Carla's instructions to put them together.



I must go find this pattern!!!  Thanks for the heads up.  

All of the kiddo pics are adorable!!!  I think I may get to sew again this weekend!  We were supposed to go to Dallas for a bmx race but they've closed the schools due to the swine er H1N1 flu and have closed the bmx track and cancelled all school activities.  Our school here locally has banned all school related activities that involve traveling to the infected districts.  It's getting crazy here in TX.  I went to walmart last night on my way home to find hand sanitizer for jaz to take to school.  After looking through the entire store.....I found 2 lonely bottles sitting in the baby dept.  There were NO other bottles in the whole store!


----------



## teresajoy

Such CUTE kids!!! I love all the pictures!!!! 



mom2prettyprincess said:


> This picture is absolutely adorable...I think is one of the cutest pictures I have seen in a long time...Her expression is priceless!



Aww, thank you!!!! 


jeniamt said:


> billwendy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is that baby suspended from Buzz and Mickey?  Its freakn' me out     Did you photoshop someone out?
> 
> 
> 
> I know!!! I had to check to make sure it was Photoshopped too!!!
> 
> 
> emcreative said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, now I'm drooling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OOOOOH!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> tricia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Made a Simply Sweet with a halter back for the first time.  It is for my little cousin who lives in another city, so I will try to get a pic of her wearing it once she receives it.  This style is very hard to get a good pic of without a model.   Tyler DS7, said he would model, but we could not get it on him.  He is too big.
> 
> Not real proud of my ruffling, but I guess from afar it looks OK, and besides if you are looking at it that close when the child is wearing it, 'You are too close", right ladies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THANK GOODNESS!!!!! I am SO glad your SON could not fit into the dress!!! I think I might just add that to the rules!!! No BOYS in dresses or skirts!  Right along with no swirly faced kids, that scares me!
> 
> The dress looks adorable!!! You did a great job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeatherSue said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am LOVING all of the baby pictures posted on here!!  I understand it's hard for those that don't have kids.  I know how that feels, believe me.  It took 5 years to get pregnant for the first time.  Then, I lost the baby.   I worked at my mom's day care and was also a nanny. So, I was around a lot of babies and kids. I actually think that made it easier for me at the time.
> 
> That being said, I have to share some pictures of my little sweeties, too.
> 
> Lydia and Tessa in the first outfits I ever made (besides Corey's disasterous pants).   Tessa just wore this dress to school last week!  Wow, my house is messy in that picture!  Yes, that's Tessa's real hair.  We put it up in rag curls and it got REALLy curly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mom told me how pretty Tessa's hair was the other day!!!! Gorgeous!!!
> 
> I can't believe how big our babies are getting!
Click to expand...


----------



## InkspressYourself

I love the baby with in the circle with the dolls.  That is so adorable.

And I think the ruffles look great on the simply sweet halter dress.  I'm so excited because I'm going to buy that pattern this weekend.  I'd been putting it off because I had to go buy printer ink  That stuff costs a fortune.

I also love the scrapbook pages!  I scrapbook too!


----------



## bclydia

Can't get caught up right now.  So please excuse the drive-by post!!
Yesterday hubby decided we should go to Disneyland next week when friends will be there.   So, I spent most of last night trying to find airfare and hotel rooms for the 7 of us.  I did it! but that now means I have to pack for the seven of us and get everything ready before Sunday.  And, Eleora is off to Spark camp until Sunday so I need to pack for her too.  Oh my, I may have bitten off more than I can handle!
So, no time for customs or even fun shirts but Mickey, here we come!
Anyone in Disneyland this coming week?


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

My DH just called and asked when we are coming home from WDW...I told him and then he said Oh no!  I asked what...he had commited to a safety program that day!  WHAT?  I mean come on...I have had the dates for this trip since at least Sept!  I bet I talk about it daily...what park when...what day we leave....I may have to hit him!  I told him no way will we be home...he has to make other plans!  Ugh!  And as I was sitting here getting all my stuff printed for my notebook...I love doing that...I get so exctied!


----------



## PixiePlanner

Well, can I?


----------



## tricia

PixiePlanner said:


> Well, can I?



of course.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

PixiePlanner said:


> Well, can I?


If you are able to type a question, then ask.  So perhaps the questions is may I ask?  Which still gets the answer, ask away.  We are a friendly bunch and don't bite.  There are many experts here with great knowledge.


----------



## PixiePlanner

MinnieVanMom said:


> If you are able to type a question, then ask.  So perhaps the questions is may I ask?  Which still gets the answer, ask away.  We are a friendly bunch and don't bite.  There are many experts here with great knowledge.



Please don't tell anyone else I said can! I am frequently getting on my children about "may."


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I am sorry for being a bit edgy this morning.  I know what you mean about the kids!  Please do ask us...we want to know.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I got this email and thought to share with my friends because it is nice.
Handbook 2009

Health:
1.       Drink plenty of water.
2.       Eat breakfast like a king, lunch like a prince and dinner like a beggar.
3.       Eat more foods that grow on trees and plants and eat less food that is manufactured in plants.
4.       Live with the 3 E's -- Energy, Enthusiasm and Empathy.
5.       Make time to pray.
6.       Play more games.
7.       Read more books than you did in 2008.
8.       Sit in silence for at least 10 minutes each day.
9.       Sleep for 7 hours.
10.    Take a 10-30 minutes walk daily. And while you walk, smile.

Personality:

11.    Don't compare your life to others'. You have no idea what their journey is all about.
12.    Don't have negative thoughts or things you cannot control.  Instead invest your energy in the positive present moment.
13.    Don't over do. Keep your limits..
14.    Don't take yourself so seriously. No one else does.
15.    Don't waste your precious energy on gossip.
16.    Dream more while you are awake.
17.    Envy is a waste of time. You already have all you need.
18.    Forget issues of the past. Don't remind your partner with his/her mistakes of the past. That will ruin your present happiness.
19.    Life is too short to waste time hating anyone. Don't hate others.
20.    Make peace with your past so it won't spoil the present.
21.    No one is in charge of your happiness except you.
22.    Realize that life is a school and you are here to learn.  Problems are simply part of the curriculum that appear and fade away like algebra class but the lessons you learn will last a lifetime.
23.    Smile and laugh more.
24.    You don't have to win every argument. Agree to disagree.

Society:

25.    Call your family often.
26.    Each day give something good to others.
27.    Forgive everyone for everything.
28.    Spend time w/ people over the age of 70 & under the age of  6
29.    Try to make at least three people smile each day.
30.    What other people think of you is none of your business.
31.    Your job won't take care of you when you are sick. Your friends will. Stay in touch.

Life:

32.    Do the right thing!
33.    Get rid of anything that isn't useful, beautiful or joyful.
34.    GOD heals everything.
35.    However good or bad a situation is, it will change.
36.    No matter how you feel, get up, dress up and show up.
37.    The best is yet to come.
38.    When you awake alive in the morning, thank GOD for it.
39.    Your Inner most is always happy. so, be happy.


----------



## PixiePlanner

I am thinking about making a sundress for my daughter to wear when we eat dinner w/ Cindy & family at 1900 Park Fare. She's not a huge Cindy fan, SB is her favorite and I am a novice when it comes to sewing. Anyway, I was just going to make a simple light blue sundress similar to a pillowcase dress. I saw one on ebay. It just had elastic around the top and then ribbon/fabric attached at center front that ties around the neck. I am probably over thinking this but could it possibly be this simple: a tube with elastic? Has anyone ever made one?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Yes, it can be that simple!  I don't have girls but I know many do here.  I think there is a simple and easy pillowcase dress pattern on YCMT or is there a link for free one on the first page.  

I know a few others will chime in to help you quickly.


----------



## ibesue

Another drive by poster here.  I have been sick all week.  I am tired of being sick.  I missed a fun trip to Disneyland with my sister and all of her family.  I may have to miss The Wizard Of Oz tomorrow.  Can you tell I am sick of being sick?  

All the baby pictures are too cute!  I will have to dig around in photobucket for some of my DGD's!  

The outfits are all adorable!  Everyone here is so talented. 

Prayers for those who need them.

For the person coming to disneyland next week, if I am better, I would love to meet up at Disneyland!  Its only 30 minutes away!  My DD might bring my DGD up on Thursday afternoon as they missed the fun times at Disneyland this week too.  With everyone being sick, she didn't want to bring the 9 month old baby.  So poor little Miss Kadie missed a trip to Disneyland too.  

Sewing questions are always answered here!  Thats just what we do!


----------



## my*2*angels

PixiePlanner said:


> I am thinking about making a sundress for my daughter to wear when we eat dinner w/ Cindy & family at 1900 Park Fare. She's not a huge Cindy fan, SB is her favorite and I am a novice when it comes to sewing. Anyway, I was just going to make a simple light blue sundress similar to a pillowcase dress. I saw one on ebay. It just had elastic around the top and then ribbon/fabric attached at center front that ties around the neck. I am probably over thinking this but could it possibly be this simple: a tube with elastic? Has anyone ever made one?



It is really that simple!  I believe it was Jeanne or JHAM that posted the instructions for this, so they are probably in the bookmarks.  The link to the bookmarks is in the very first post.


----------



## t-beri

WOW!  I've been missing a lot.  Just can't seem to keep up these days.  SO much to do.  This week I was sewing pirate themed shorts for DS and coordinating skirts for his 2 step sisters.  That I gotta tell ya was a PITA...all I had were measurements that their mom took and I didn't trust them at all, they just seemed OFF.  NOONE got to try them on before the cruise so I'm keeping my fingers crossed they all fit.

Sunday I'm gonna work on some prefold diapers (organic bamboo velour and organic bamboo french terry...yummy!!)

I have so much coming up. some sewing projects (including my entire diaper stash) my baby shower (yay!)along w/ a baby shower every other weekend of the month except 1 and that's the weekend I get to meet up w/ Teresajoy!!! Classes at the birthing center...

The next 9 weeks are gonna FLY by!!!I'm so excited today!


----------



## sweetstitches

Sorry for the drive-by, cute pillows, scrapbook pages, bows.  I love seeing all the cute kiddo's--even if it ignites that baby hunger.  

I'd like to ask for some prayers for myself.  I had 3 moles (2 on my face) removed yesterday that had changed, looked suspicious, one was bleeding.  Please pray that it's nothing.

thanks


----------



## emcreative

sweetstitches said:


> Sorry for the drive-by, cute pillows, scrapbook pages, bows.  I love seeing all the cute kiddo's--even if it ignites that baby hunger.
> 
> I'd like to ask for some prayers for myself.  I had 3 moles (2 on my face) removed yesterday that had changed, looked suspicious, one was bleeding.  Please pray that it's nothing.
> 
> thanks




Sending you many prayers and lighting a candle!


----------



## 2cutekidz

PixiePlanner said:


> I am thinking about making a sundress for my daughter to wear when we eat dinner w/ Cindy & family at 1900 Park Fare. She's not a huge Cindy fan, SB is her favorite and I am a novice when it comes to sewing. Anyway, I was just going to make a simple light blue sundress similar to a pillowcase dress. I saw one on ebay. It just had elastic around the top and then ribbon/fabric attached at center front that ties around the neck. I am probably over thinking this but could it possibly be this simple: a tube with elastic? Has anyone ever made one?




Jham has posted her famous pillowcase dress instructions.  She does 2 straps that tie, but you could alter it so it meets in the middle and ties around the neck - or goes over the shoulders.  Here's a link to her instructions...

http://disboutique.blogspot.com/search/label/pillowcase dress


----------



## eeyore3847

MinnieVanMom said:


> I got this email and thought to share with my friends because it is nice.
> Handbook 2009
> 
> Health:
> 1.       Drink plenty of water.
> 2.       Eat breakfast like a king, lunch like a prince and dinner like a beggar.
> 3.       Eat more foods that grow on trees and plants and eat less food that is manufactured in plants.
> 4.       Live with the 3 E's -- Energy, Enthusiasm and Empathy.
> 5.       Make time to pray.
> 6.       Play more games.
> 7.       Read more books than you did in 2008.
> 8.       Sit in silence for at least 10 minutes each day.
> 9.       Sleep for 7 hours.
> 10.    Take a 10-30 minutes walk daily. And while you walk, smile.
> 
> Personality:
> 
> 11.    Don't compare your life to others'. You have no idea what their journey is all about.
> 12.    Don't have negative thoughts or things you cannot control.  Instead invest your energy in the positive present moment.
> 13.    Don't over do. Keep your limits..
> 14.    Don't take yourself so seriously. No one else does.
> 15.    Don't waste your precious energy on gossip.
> 16.    Dream more while you are awake.
> 17.    Envy is a waste of time. You already have all you need.
> 18.    Forget issues of the past. Don't remind your partner with his/her mistakes of the past. That will ruin your present happiness.
> 19.    Life is too short to waste time hating anyone. Don't hate others.
> 20.    Make peace with your past so it won't spoil the present.
> 21.    No one is in charge of your happiness except you.
> 22.    Realize that life is a school and you are here to learn.  Problems are simply part of the curriculum that appear and fade away like algebra class but the lessons you learn will last a lifetime.
> 23.    Smile and laugh more.
> 24.    You don't have to win every argument. Agree to disagree.
> 
> Society:
> 
> 25.    Call your family often.
> 26.    Each day give something good to others.
> 27.    Forgive everyone for everything.
> 28.    Spend time w/ people over the age of 70 & under the age of  6
> 29.    Try to make at least three people smile each day.
> 30.    What other people think of you is none of your business.
> 31.    Your job won't take care of you when you are sick. Your friends will. Stay in touch.
> 
> Life:
> 
> 32.    Do the right thing!
> 33.    Get rid of anything that isn't useful, beautiful or joyful.
> 34.    GOD heals everything.
> 35.    However good or bad a situation is, it will change.
> 36.    No matter how you feel, get up, dress up and show up.
> 37.    The best is yet to come.
> 38.    When you awake alive in the morning, thank GOD for it.
> 39.    Your Inner most is always happy. so, be happy.



this made my morning.... thank you for posting
Lori


----------



## MinnieVanMom

sweetstitches said:


> Sorry for the drive-by, cute pillows, scrapbook pages, bows.  I love seeing all the cute kiddo's--even if it ignites that baby hunger.
> 
> I'd like to ask for some prayers for myself.  I had 3 moles (2 on my face) removed yesterday that had changed, looked suspicious, one was bleeding.  Please pray that it's nothing.
> 
> thanks



Offering up prayers in your name.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

sweetstitches said:


> Sorry for the drive-by, cute pillows, scrapbook pages, bows.  I love seeing all the cute kiddo's--even if it ignites that baby hunger.
> 
> I'd like to ask for some prayers for myself.  I had 3 moles (2 on my face) removed yesterday that had changed, looked suspicious, one was bleeding.  Please pray that it's nothing.
> 
> thanks




Saying prayers for you that they turn out to be nothing.   I had Melanoma so I know what you are going through


----------



## InkspressYourself

> I'd like to ask for some prayers for myself. I had 3 moles (2 on my face) removed yesterday that had changed, looked suspicious, one was bleeding. Please pray that it's nothing.


I know it's hard not to worry, but try to remember most of the time it is not serious.

I'll be thinking about you.


----------



## minnie2

sweetstitches said:


> Sorry for the drive-by, cute pillows, scrapbook pages, bows.  I love seeing all the cute kiddo's--even if it ignites that baby hunger.
> 
> I'd like to ask for some prayers for myself.  I had 3 moles (2 on my face) removed yesterday that had changed, looked suspicious, one was bleeding.  Please pray that it's nothing.
> 
> thanks


Prayers and  to you


----------



## my*2*angels

sweetstitches said:


> Sorry for the drive-by, cute pillows, scrapbook pages, bows.  I love seeing all the cute kiddo's--even if it ignites that baby hunger.
> 
> I'd like to ask for some prayers for myself.  I had 3 moles (2 on my face) removed yesterday that had changed, looked suspicious, one was bleeding.  Please pray that it's nothing.
> 
> thanks



Praying for you!



2cutekidz said:


> Jham has posted her famous pillowcase dress instructions.  She does 2 straps that tie, but you could alter it so it meets in the middle and ties around the neck - or goes over the shoulders.  Here's a link to her instructions...
> 
> http://disboutique.blogspot.com/search/label/pillowcase dress



Thank you!  I knew they were somewhere!


----------



## emcreative

So for some strange reason I decided to try to design a dress today.  I used this basic pattern:






... but without the "belt" in the middle.

I thought if you alternated the petals on the top skirt and overlapped them, it would look more like Tiana's.  Then you could use heavy stitch or applique for the vines, applique for the leaves, and tulle flowers with sequins in the middle.  I also added the small petals to the top of the dress, and made the straps thinner (since Tiana's dress is strapless, but I don't like strapless dresses for little girls).







Feel free to laugh, especially since I spent the majority of my birthday designing a dress that I can't sew!


----------



## Twins+2more

emcreative said:


> So for some strange reason I decided to try to design a dress today.  I used this basic pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... but without the "belt" in the middle.
> 
> I thought if you alternated the petals on the top skirt and overlapped them, it would look more like Tiana's.  Then you could use heavy stitch or applique for the vines, applique for the leaves, and tulle flowers with sequins in the middle.  I also added the small petals to the top of the dress, and made the straps thinner (since Tiana's dress is strapless, but I don't like strapless dresses for little girls).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to laugh, especially since I spent the majority of my birthday designing a dress that I can't sew!




Are you kidding me?  that is awsome.  Anyone would love to have yoru princess Tiana dress.  It looks great.


----------



## Twins+2more

emcreative said:


> So for some strange reason I decided to try to design a dress today.  I used this basic pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... but without the "belt" in the middle.
> 
> I thought if you alternated the petals on the top skirt and overlapped them, it would look more like Tiana's.  Then you could use heavy stitch or applique for the vines, applique for the leaves, and tulle flowers with sequins in the middle.  I also added the small petals to the top of the dress, and made the straps thinner (since Tiana's dress is strapless, but I don't like strapless dresses for little girls).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to laugh, especially since I spent the majority of my birthday designing a dress that I can't sew!




Are you kidding me?  that is awsome.  Anyone would love to have yoru princess Tiana dress.  It looks great.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Hey everybody, Im lovin all the Tiana dresses- I have to say DH saw the preview for the movie last weekend and he just rolled his eyes- he doesnt like her. o-kay. She's just a disney princess. I think he feels they should stick with the current princesses and not create any new ones. Who knew men had opinions on this stuff?

I wobble from being extrodinarily tired to wanting to be busy. Im making progress on my Pooh applique and can't wait til its done so I can show it. I haven't decided if I will post a photo before or after it's all quilted....I plan to use Judy Irish, she is a "local" sort of- she lives at my quilt shop when she visits from Washington, she used to live here. She quilts for books and magazines and Kaffe fasset, I am hoping when I am ready that she will have time to squeeze it in.
My feet go back and forth on how swollen they are- depends on the humidity and if i stay off them like they told me to. 
Midwife- eat asparagus, keep drinking raspberry tea, drink water, and stay off your feet as much as possible.
Me- Oh, i would, except i have way too much sewing to get done to do that right now.
Her- what do you sew?
Me- well, I have a quilt to finish, 2 purses for gifts and 2 outfits for gifts to finish- then I can put my feet up.
I also decided I need to make some drapes for the birth center- if you are pregnant the fabric is like giving a lady a postage stamp to cover herself! I told the midwife- she said, oh and please -COTTON- I hate giving the women these  poly blend things. So I will beo n the hunt for nice feeling 100% cotton- cheap that I can just do a little hem on. How big do I make them?? 3ft long and 3ft wide????

My Grammy isn't doing well. She has advanced alzeimers, but more to the point, her heart is weak. We thought she would pass yesterday, but she slept thru most of the day and last night. I called and they held the phone up to her ear, but I got all choked up and barely croked out "I love you Grammy Opal, God bless you" Doubt she could even understand my garble, but they say she seems to hear.
I hate this waiting. Yesterday morning she told me Aunt she was ready to go to heaven. If she passes it is an 7-8 hour drive to Maine. Not fun for me, but I can't imagine missing my Grandmother's funeral. This is the woman who encouraged me to sew- by hand, by machine, whatever. She was more crafty than me. And Cook, on my Lord can that woman cook! She taught me to bake too. 
well, I need to go nap before I cry and then back to my Pooh.


----------



## sahm1000

Wendy!!!!

How much do you  me?    I have three yards of a certain fabric that I picked up for you today sitting here in my lap!  And it was 30% off Hancock's normal price!  PM me with your address and I'll get it in the mail to you!  There was more there so if you need it let me know!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> My Grammy isn't doing well. She has advanced alzeimers, but more to the point, her heart is weak. We thought she would pass yesterday, but she slept thru most of the day and last night. I called and they held the phone up to her ear, but I got all choked up and barely croked out "I love you Grammy Opal, God bless you" Doubt she could even understand my garble, but they say she seems to hear.
> I hate this waiting. Yesterday morning she told me Aunt she was ready to go to heaven. If she passes it is an 7-8 hour drive to Maine. Not fun for me, but I can't imagine missing my Grandmother's funeral. This is the woman who encouraged me to sew- by hand, by machine, whatever. She was more crafty than me. And Cook, on my Lord can that woman cook! She taught me to bake too.
> well, I need to go nap before I cry and then back to my Pooh.


I am so sorry about Gammy Opal.  You are so close to her and all the good things you have done together, it is hard on you.  Remember that God loves your Grammy too and He is taking her home.  Smile and know she will be at peace.  I believe we cry for our loss, we are not done yet and want them to stay.


----------



## PrincessKell

emcreative said:


> So for some strange reason I decided to try to design a dress today.  I used this basic pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... but without the "belt" in the middle.
> 
> I thought if you alternated the petals on the top skirt and overlapped them, it would look more like Tiana's.  Then you could use heavy stitch or applique for the vines, applique for the leaves, and tulle flowers with sequins in the middle.  I also added the small petals to the top of the dress, and made the straps thinner (since Tiana's dress is strapless, but I don't like strapless dresses for little girls).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to laugh, especially since I spent the majority of my birthday designing a dress that I can't sew!




That is awesome! You did a great job. I actually really like that. and good thing Peach isn't here or she would want that sewn up today!

So today is your birthday??? well.... HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!  I hope the rest of your day is fabulous!


----------



## emcreative

LOL thanks,  yes, today is my birthday.

All I need now is a fairy godmother and some mice and I'll be all set!


----------



## t-beri

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## Adi12982

sweetstitches said:


> Sorry for the drive-by, cute pillows, scrapbook pages, bows.  I love seeing all the cute kiddo's--even if it ignites that baby hunger.
> 
> I'd like to ask for some prayers for myself.  I had 3 moles (2 on my face) removed yesterday that had changed, looked suspicious, one was bleeding.  Please pray that it's nothing.
> 
> thanks



Prayers are being said 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> My Grammy isn't doing well. She has advanced alzeimers, but more to the point, her heart is weak. We thought she would pass yesterday, but she slept thru most of the day and last night. I called and they held the phone up to her ear, but I got all choked up and barely croked out "I love you Grammy Opal, God bless you" Doubt she could even understand my garble, but they say she seems to hear.
> I hate this waiting. Yesterday morning she told me Aunt she was ready to go to heaven. If she passes it is an 7-8 hour drive to Maine. Not fun for me, but I can't imagine missing my Grandmother's funeral. This is the woman who encouraged me to sew- by hand, by machine, whatever. She was more crafty than me. And Cook, on my Lord can that woman cook! She taught me to bake too.
> well, I need to go nap before I cry and then back to my Pooh.



Prayers for your grammy and you are being said


----------



## t-beri

{{{HUGS}}}

Does anyone have the Amy Butler Nappy Bag pattern???  I've lost the darned instructions..and I kinda NEED a diaper bag!


----------



## Twins+2more

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hey everybody, Im lovin all the Tiana dresses- I have to say DH saw the preview for the movie last weekend and he just rolled his eyes- he doesnt like her. o-kay. She's just a disney princess. I think he feels they should stick with the current princesses and not create any new ones. Who knew men had opinions on this stuff?
> 
> I wobble from being extrodinarily tired to wanting to be busy. Im making progress on my Pooh applique and can't wait til its done so I can show it. I haven't decided if I will post a photo before or after it's all quilted....I plan to use Judy Irish, she is a "local" sort of- she lives at my quilt shop when she visits from Washington, she used to live here. She quilts for books and magazines and Kaffe fasset, I am hoping when I am ready that she will have time to squeeze it in.
> My feet go back and forth on how swollen they are- depends on the humidity and if i stay off them like they told me to.
> Midwife- eat asparagus, keep drinking raspberry tea, drink water, and stay off your feet as much as possible.
> Me- Oh, i would, except i have way too much sewing to get done to do that right now.
> Her- what do you sew?
> Me- well, I have a quilt to finish, 2 purses for gifts and 2 outfits for gifts to finish- then I can put my feet up.
> I also decided I need to make some drapes for the birth center- if you are pregnant the fabric is like giving a lady a postage stamp to cover herself! I told the midwife- she said, oh and please -COTTON- I hate giving the women these  poly blend things. So I will beo n the hunt for nice feeling 100% cotton- cheap that I can just do a little hem on. How big do I make them?? 3ft long and 3ft wide????
> 
> My Grammy isn't doing well. She has advanced alzeimers, but more to the point, her heart is weak. We thought she would pass yesterday, but she slept thru most of the day and last night. I called and they held the phone up to her ear, but I got all choked up and barely croked out "I love you Grammy Opal, God bless you" Doubt she could even understand my garble, but they say she seems to hear.
> I hate this waiting. Yesterday morning she told me Aunt she was ready to go to heaven. If she passes it is an 7-8 hour drive to Maine. Not fun for me, but I can't imagine missing my Grandmother's funeral. This is the woman who encouraged me to sew- by hand, by machine, whatever. She was more crafty than me. And Cook, on my Lord can that woman cook! She taught me to bake too.
> well, I need to go nap before I cry and then back to my Pooh.



My heart goes out to you and grammy.  My mother in law also suffers from alzeimers.  It is a sad sad disease.  She has had it for over 10 years and is healthier than me or you.   She has to have her food blenderized and is in bed all the time.  She has a cathader and does not talk anymore.  It is tough, but rest assured that once she goes she will be in a better place.  God bless you and your family.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

emcreative said:


> So for some strange reason I decided to try to design a dress today.  I used this basic pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... but without the "belt" in the middle.
> 
> I thought if you alternated the petals on the top skirt and overlapped them, it would look more like Tiana's.  Then you could use heavy stitch or applique for the vines, applique for the leaves, and tulle flowers with sequins in the middle.  I also added the small petals to the top of the dress, and made the straps thinner (since Tiana's dress is strapless, but I don't like strapless dresses for little girls).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to laugh, especially since I spent the majority of my birthday designing a dress that I can't sew!


I love this dress. I though that you had sewn it. I'm assuming that you designed it on your computer. I would love to have your permission to add this to my CASE file. Happy Birthday also!!! How old are you now? 21? 25?

Nicole-I am glad that you posted. I was worried that you went to have your baby. I am sorry to hear about your grammy. My grandma also has alzhiemer's and I hate to see her going through that.  I will praying for you and your family.


----------



## t-beri

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hey everybody, Im lovin all the Tiana dresses- I have to say DH saw the preview for the movie last weekend and he just rolled his eyes- he doesnt like her. o-kay. She's just a disney princess. I think he feels they should stick with the current princesses and not create any new ones. Who knew men had opinions on this stuff?
> 
> I wobble from being extrodinarily tired to wanting to be busy. Im making progress on my Pooh applique and can't wait til its done so I can show it. I haven't decided if I will post a photo before or after it's all quilted....I plan to use Judy Irish, she is a "local" sort of- she lives at my quilt shop when she visits from Washington, she used to live here. She quilts for books and magazines and Kaffe fasset, I am hoping when I am ready that she will have time to squeeze it in.
> My feet go back and forth on how swollen they are- depends on the humidity and if i stay off them like they told me to.
> Midwife- eat asparagus, keep drinking raspberry tea, drink water, and stay off your feet as much as possible.
> Me- Oh, i would, except i have way too much sewing to get done to do that right now.
> Her- what do you sew?
> Me- well, I have a quilt to finish, 2 purses for gifts and 2 outfits for gifts to finish- then I can put my feet up.
> I also decided I need to make some drapes for the birth center- if you are pregnant the fabric is like giving a lady a postage stamp to cover herself! I told the midwife- she said, oh and please -COTTON- I hate giving the women these  poly blend things. So I will beo n the hunt for nice feeling 100% cotton- cheap that I can just do a little hem on. How big do I make them?? 3ft long and 3ft wide????
> 
> My Grammy isn't doing well. She has advanced alzeimers, but more to the point, her heart is weak. We thought she would pass yesterday, but she slept thru most of the day and last night. I called and they held the phone up to her ear, but I got all choked up and barely croked out "I love you Grammy Opal, God bless you" Doubt she could even understand my garble, but they say she seems to hear.
> I hate this waiting. Yesterday morning she told me Aunt she was ready to go to heaven. If she passes it is an 7-8 hour drive to Maine. Not fun for me, but I can't imagine missing my Grandmother's funeral. This is the woman who encouraged me to sew- by hand, by machine, whatever. She was more crafty than me. And Cook, on my Lord can that woman cook! She taught me to bake too.
> well, I need to go nap before I cry and then back to my Pooh.



You sound like ME!!!  I tell you what though.  When I got done w/ all my obligatory sewing (for others) I said NO MORE!!  I have enough to do to get ready for Thing 3 without that added pressure, I'm taking it easy.  I still have things to do but they are things for me and my family...much easier to deal w./

I hope you get some rest!


----------



## longaberger_lara

t-beri said:


> quick update.  I'll be 31 weeks on tues and haven't taken a belly pic yet so her ya go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mind you I have NO makeup on and I'm exhausted so excuse the circles!!!
> 
> ...t.



I'm sooo far behind and just got to this post and just had to say that you look beautiful!!
Just finished my second semester back in school and it was a doozy! That's why I'm so far behind! Love everything that's been posted!


----------



## SallyfromDE

emcreative said:


> So for some strange reason I decided to try to design a dress today.  I used this basic pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... but without the "belt" in the middle.
> 
> I thought if you alternated the petals on the top skirt and overlapped them, it would look more like Tiana's.  Then you could use heavy stitch or applique for the vines, applique for the leaves, and tulle flowers with sequins in the middle.  I also added the small petals to the top of the dress, and made the straps thinner (since Tiana's dress is strapless, but I don't like strapless dresses for little girls).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to laugh, especially since I spent the majority of my birthday designing a dress that I can't sew!



Happy Birthday to You  Happy Birthday to you...... 

Hope it was a happy one. 

I love your design. You and Mrs. Miller are our resident disigners!


----------



## twob4him

*Machine Embroidery Help!!!*
I am trying to machine embroider a pirate (from swak.embroidery). Well, the thread became caught up in the feed-dogs. I took the hoop off to clear it out and rethreaded. Now when I try to start the step all over again, my machine is starting it in the wrong place. I tried restarting from the beginning and it is way off. If I didn't change the hoop or move the fabric, shouldn't it start each step from the exact same place??? Any ideas, other than starting all over again. I can't keep buying tee shirts??? This is the second time I have tried this. Thanks!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

So who outbid me by a dollar on the Mickey Rainbow Kaleidoscope fabric? Want to share the squares?


----------



## jessica52877

twob4him said:


> *Machine Embroidery Help!!!*
> I am trying to machine embroider a pirate (from swak.embroidery). Well, the thread became caught up in the feed-dogs. I took the hoop off to clear it out and rethreaded. Now when I try to start the step all over again, my machine is starting it in the wrong place. I tried restarting from the beginning and it is way off. If I didn't change the hoop or move the fabric, shouldn't it start each step from the exact same place??? Any ideas, other than starting all over again. I can't keep buying tee shirts??? This is the second time I have tried this. Thanks!



You should have something to be able to go back a few stitches. But it almost sounds like it off no matter what. Look for something with a thread on it. When I push it then I have the choice of doing a different color, going back by 100's, 10's or 1's. Usually I have to go back about 30-40 stitches. Hopefully then it will start off where it got caught. 

IF it is just off then I don't think you have a chance of getting it back in the right place. No idea why it would not match up though since nothing was moved. Did the shirt get caught up enough that it pulled it one way or another in the hoop.

What kind of stablizer are you using?


----------



## Adi12982

twob4him said:


> *Machine Embroidery Help!!!*
> I am trying to machine embroider a pirate (from swak.embroidery). Well, the thread became caught up in the feed-dogs. I took the hoop off to clear it out and rethreaded. Now when I try to start the step all over again, my machine is starting it in the wrong place. I tried restarting from the beginning and it is way off. If I didn't change the hoop or move the fabric, shouldn't it start each step from the exact same place??? Any ideas, other than starting all over again. I can't keep buying tee shirts??? This is the second time I have tried this. Thanks!



I'm sorry to say, but you are going to have to start again, unless you keep readjusting it until you get it to line up again.  Although you didn't move the hoop or fabric, when the thread went into the feed dogs, it likely pulled the fabric some, OR you are not putting the hoop back on exactly the way you did the first time (pushing harder, putting the screws too tight. . . something). 
SORRY!!  

I've had to start over again if that is any consolation. . .


----------



## twob4him

jessica52877 said:


> You should have something to be able to go back a few stitches. But it almost sounds like it off no matter what. Look for something with a thread on it. When I push it then I have the choice of doing a different color, going back by 100's, 10's or 1's. Usually I have to go back about 30-40 stitches. Hopefully then it will start off where it got caught.
> 
> IF it is just off then I don't think you have a chance of getting it back in the right place. No idea why it would not match up though since nothing was moved. Did the shirt get caught up enough that it pulled it one way or another in the hoop.
> 
> What kind of stablizer are you using?


I am just using my hand applique stablizer...I should probably use a better kind...its the iron on/tear off type. I put a second layer on too! Well I am going to try again one more time.....wish me luck!  Thanks for your help!



Adi12982 said:


> I'm sorry to say, but you are going to have to start again, unless you keep readjusting it until you get it to line up again.  Although you didn't move the hoop or fabric, when the thread went into the feed dogs, it likely pulled the fabric some, OR you are not putting the hoop back on exactly the way you did the first time (pushing harder, putting the screws too tight. . . something).
> SORRY!!
> 
> I've had to start over again if that is any consolation. . .


The problem is...I can't tell when it is going to line up. When I start a step the thing moves all over the place to its spot. Grrrrrrr....I gotta figure this out....  Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## emcreative

I have no idea what "CASE" means but as long as it isn't expensive and won't get me arrested, that's fine!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

emcreative said:


> I have no idea what "CASE" means but as long as it isn't expensive and won't get me arrested, that's fine!


It means that I want to Copy And Steal Everything. I want to make the dress just like you designed it.


----------



## ibesue

Tinka_Belle said:


> It means that I want to Copy And Steal Everything. I want to make the dress just like you designed it.



Me too!  That is really cute and would be pretty simple!!

The embroidery hoop problem, did you secure your hoop back on the machine?  If I forget that step, it goes all over the place.  With my machine, I put the hoop back in and then put down a lever to secure it.  

Oh, and you can take your seam ripper and carefully remove the stitches.  I did it once, didn't have a car and needed to get the outfit finished.


----------



## emcreative

Knock yourself out!  Just make sure I get to see pictures when it's done (ooh yeah and when you become a rich and famous seamstress, and you're thanking the little people, please include my name, hehe).

OOh and if one of you puts one on some buying place PM me cuz my daughter just told me she wants one, lol!

And the child designer just told me she thinks the froggie in the corner should be on the dress.  heh.  It was so cute, I was just showing it to her and she started critiquing it and telling me how I could "make it better."  Anyone else's kid do this?


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

If anyone is bored...my PTR is updated with a mini-TR for our trip to NYC to see the Little Mermaid AND of course a pit stop at AG Place!!!

Link in my siggie!!!


----------



## emcreative

OOoh I have to go read that...we want to go see the one in Chicago one day, take the train there..but of course Mickey is calling us away this summer!


----------



## jessica52877

twob4him said:


> I am just using my hand applique stablizer...I should probably use a better kind...its the iron on/tear off type. I put a second layer on too! Well I am going to try again one more time.....wish me luck!  Thanks for your help!
> 
> 
> The problem is...I can't tell when it is going to line up. When I start a step the thing moves all over the place to its spot. Grrrrrrr....I gotta figure this out....  Thanks for your help!!!



I am sure your stablizer is fine, especially if you did it 2x. I have never used iron on but it has to be close to what I use. I was going to say just practice on some stablizer then atleast you aren't ruining shirts. Or felt is nice. Mine will sew out on felt without stablizer.

I can't remember if my needle actually moves or not but I don't think it does until I hit start. I usually go back about 30 stitches and it will start in the right place. I am assuming if that the tshirt didn't get pulled much if it wasn't all stuck down in the feed dogs so should line back up. 

I am sure by now you have given up and started over though!


----------



## tricia

I have a silly, beginner type question.  I am putting some Ric Rack on a dress to dress it up a bit.  How do I affix it?  Do I just run a stitch down the middle?  I have not made many dresses as I have 2 boys and have not done this before.


----------



## mirandag819

I am sooooooooooooo ticked off! I stayed up half the night last night trying to finish up some applique t-shirts with ballet slippers and my daughter's name and her 2 best friends names on them to give them as gifts at their first recital tomorrow. We went to dress rehersal tonight, which was moved locations because the university double booked the stage. 

I just got a phone call at 10 PM telling me they are cancelling it and rescheduling it for 4 weeks from now on a Friday at 5, which stinks because I will have to miss more work. Apparently the stage was double booked for tomorrow too..... yet they didn't know that until 10 tonight  How it could get double booked two nights in a row when we all paid $100 each for the stage 3 months ago is beyond me. 

 DD is in tears, she was so excited for the recital tomorrow. My family is all mad, they took time off work and drove 6 hours to see her first recital. I am ticked that I was up all night for nothing since I now have 4 weeks to finish them. I guess now I will have time to make matching tutus. 

I am so bummed, they had their pictures made last Sat, and we would get them at the recital tomorrow and now I have to wait 4 weeks..... I am impatient and want to see them now.

Sorry, thanks for letting me vent, I guess I will go start on tutus on finish the skirt I am working on.... I guess I can get a lot done tomorrow since I have lots of babysitters in my house now and nothing to do tomorrow.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

MinnieVanMom said:


> I am so sorry about Gammy Opal.  You are so close to her and all the good things you have done together, it is hard on you.  Remember that God loves your Grammy too and He is taking her home.  Smile and know she will be at peace.  I believe we cry for our loss, we are not done yet and want them to stay.


Thanks, I do know with confidence she will be welcomed home with open arms and try to remind myself of that.



Adi12982 said:


> Prayers are being said
> 
> 
> 
> Prayers for your grammy and you are being said


Thanks Adi,btw- how are you feeling now?



Twins+2more said:


> My heart goes out to you and grammy.  My mother in law also suffers from alzeimers.  It is a sad sad disease.  She has had it for over 10 years and is healthier than me or you.   She has to have her food blenderized and is in bed all the time.  She has a cathader and does not talk anymore.  It is tough, but rest assured that once she goes she will be in a better place.  God bless you and your family.


Thanks so much, its hard not ot be selfish and want her to stay forever, but what good would it do when her mind is gone, she will be happy and I pray she can go in her sleep. i worry the timing will mean I cant go to her funeral so sooner rather than later would be good in a way.



Tinka_Belle said:


> I love this dress. I though that you had sewn it. I'm assuming that you designed it on your computer. I would love to have your permission to add this to my CASE file. Happy Birthday also!!! How old are you now? 21? 25?
> 
> Nicole-I am glad that you posted. I was worried that you went to have your baby. I am sorry to hear about your grammy. My grandma also has alzhiemer's and I hate to see her going through that.  I will praying for you and your family.


I love that dress too! 
Thanks for worrying. I  cant believe I'll be 37 weeks on Monday! I'm feeling large, but not very in charge these days.  I havent been posting because I feel like an emotional roller coaster and I dont want to bring everybody here down and coming and reading all the posts on sewing cheers me up.



t-beri said:


> You sound like ME!!!  I tell you what though.  When I got done w/ all my obligatory sewing (for others) I said NO MORE!!  I have enough to do to get ready for Thing 3 without that added pressure, I'm taking it easy.  I still have things to do but they are things for me and my family...much easier to deal w./
> 
> I hope you get some rest!


T- I am definitely going to quit sewing, unless I feel like it once I have completed the quilt, purse and placemat and outfit.
The outfit will be a liece of cake- A-line top with easy fit capris
purse is pretty quick too, I just dont know about the placemat (cupcake shape too) How are your feet? Today temps were reasonable here but humidity was bad. It took me like 40 min to do 1 flower on this quilt (only 10 more to go)



tricia said:


> I have a silly, beginner type question.  I am putting some Ric Rack on a dress to dress it up a bit.  How do I affix it?  Do I just run a stitch down the middle?  I have not made many dresses as I have 2 boys and have not done this before.


Yes, typically you would pick a matching thread and sew down the center of the rick rack, be sure to cut it will a little extra and then fold over to match up with the starter piece so it looks like one continous line.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

emcreative said:


> Knock yourself out!  Just make sure I get to see pictures when it's done (ooh yeah and when you become a rich and famous seamstress, and you're thanking the little people, please include my name, hehe).
> 
> OOh and if one of you puts one on some buying place PM me cuz my daughter just told me she wants one, lol!
> 
> And the child designer just told me she thinks the froggie in the corner should be on the dress.  heh.  It was so cute, I was just showing it to her and she started critiquing it and telling me how I could "make it better."  Anyone else's kid do this?


Jenna critiques me too and is always suggesting on how to make things better. Sometimes I go with what she says and it works out. She's a smart kid and knows her colors.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I love that dress too!
> Thanks for worrying. I  cant believe I'll be 37 weeks on Monday! I'm feeling large, but not very in charge these days.  I havent been posting because I feel like an emotional roller coaster and I dont want to bring everybody here down and coming and reading all the posts on sewing cheers me up.


I'm sorry that you are having a hard time. I was an emotional roller coaster with Jenna. I just kept to myself so that I wouldn't bring others down with me. It will soon be over and you will have a beautiful new one to show for it all and then you can be yourself again.


----------



## waltfans5

Hi All.  

I'm new on here, but have been lurking for a while now.  I have just started sewing for my dds (6,4 & 2) and it's all because of the beautiful work I've seen on here!  This is sooo much fun.  I think I'm hooked, and I've got 3 little "inspirations" to keep me busy. 

Michelle


----------



## *Toadstool*

twob4him said:


> *Machine Embroidery Help!!!*
> I am trying to machine embroider a pirate (from swak.embroidery). Well, the thread became caught up in the feed-dogs. I took the hoop off to clear it out and rethreaded. Now when I try to start the step all over again, my machine is starting it in the wrong place. I tried restarting from the beginning and it is way off. If I didn't change the hoop or move the fabric, shouldn't it start each step from the exact same place??? Any ideas, other than starting all over again. I can't keep buying tee shirts??? This is the second time I have tried this. Thanks!


Just wanted to say that if you get a thread nest sometimes the machine gets stuck and it will de-callibrate your machine. For me.. when my machine starts up it callibrates. When this happens I have to turn it off and restart the machine and then it will be back on center. If you move the design on something it is always best to right down the coordinates you moved it too just in case. I've had this happen to me before, so now I try not to move the design or I mark how much I moved it. This helps for if the electricity goes out too. I'm a little nuts for doing it, but it has saved me several times. That is what I get for setting the embroidery machine and walking away... Don't do that!! I do it alot though. 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> So who outbid me by a dollar on the Mickey Rainbow Kaleidoscope fabric? Want to share the squares?


Don't you hate when that happens? That is why when I really want something I stalk the computer until the auction is over... 
Was it really sold is squares or was it fat quarters? Usually they will leave the fabric uncut if you buy multiple fat quarters.. I buy too much fabric on ebay! Sorry if you knew that already. 

I've had a really bad day. I don't even want to talk about it. It involves me missing our front row show to see Disney on Ice. I am going tomorrow(Saturday night) now. We do not have front row seats now of course. I am so mad that I can not even talk about it. Times like this I REALLY hate that my husband is gone offshore on the boat. Most of the time I enjoy his schedule (7 days away and 7 days home), but sometimes it sucks! I always feel bad saying that because I realize some people have no hubby around for various reasons. I really do miss him when he is gone though. It feels really selfish too. 

On a brighter note... I totally CASE'd *HeatherSue.* I'll try to post a picture, and hope Heather will approve!


----------



## o2bacelt

Whew. I just made it through 151 pages to catch up, I didn't think I would ever get to the end, but I'm glad I did.

Congrats to all those with buns in the oven! Lots of babies coming.

I've missed everyone, I've been gone for so long, just having a hard time keeping up with everything going on here. Delaney's school year has been busy. We had planned a trip for April but it fell through when DH found out he would be losing his job although they were keeping him on until they found a replacement for him, but he wasn't going to be able to use any of his vacation time. Nice huh? I had just paid for our plane tickets for the April vacation, they did give me the money for them but still peeved me off, it worked out okay since we then decided to go for my upcoming 40th birthday. He's still working and things are working out for us soon enough he'll be done with the old company. 

I'm starting to plan some sewing for the upcoming trip. I can't wait. Delaney still fits into quite a bit of her old stuff but I'm thinking we need some new things. She's looking forward to the BBB, she picked out a white Tink dress at the Disney Store to wear, so that'll save a little money.  She's been looking with me while I was catching up so she has seen a few things that she'd like.

It was great to see how everyone's kids are growing up. Kell, I still love Georgia's Elvis outfit. All the babies are so big now. Teresa, I can't believe that PROM is this weekend?! Wow, I can't wait to see pictures.

Here's what she looks like now...









I'm really looking forward to being back and sewing again!


----------



## NaeNae

waltfans5 said:


> Hi All.
> 
> I'm new on here, but have been lurking for a while now.  I have just started sewing for my dds (6,4 & 2) and it's all because of the beautiful work I've seen on here!  This is sooo much fun.  I think I'm hooked, and I've got 3 little "inspirations" to keep me busy.
> 
> Michelle



WELCOME!!  You will quickly be addicted to this board just like the rest of us.  There is a great bunch of people on here always ready to answer questions, give support or prayers or whatever else is needed.  We all feel like family even though most of us have never met in real life.


----------



## Flea

Wow everyones kidlets are gorgeous - i love baby photos - they always make me clucky.

I spent the morning sewing a handbag for a 7yo's birthday present - which happened to be later today (I'm such a procrastinator   )

It's the Keyka Lou's Pixie Handbag Pattern.






Izzy chose the fabric from my stash and sat on my knee and held the fabric while I sewed it  she was so proud of herself 


I need to keep up now that I've sewn so I can make a start on the girls trip outfits (and now we have our airfares booked and paid for I can't keep procrastinating - we ARE GOING )

First I'll start with their disney princesses on Ice  outfits - I was thinking for Em a snow white theme -  yellow Pettiskirt with a blue corset top type thing or something of the sorts and a red/crimson peasant top
I'm not sure what to do for izzy - She loves belle but I only have a small amount of Yellow chiffon and I'm unsure if I can get some more. I have pale blue so could go for a cinderella theme.

Both of the outfits can then be worn again in disneyland only because sewing pettiskirts takes forever so if they can be reworn that would be fantastic.


----------



## minnie2

emcreative said:


> OOoh I have to go read that...we want to go see the one in Chicago one day, take the train there..but of course Mickey is calling us away this summer!


Well if you go to the Chicago one let me know We aren't too far away!!!

Oh and HAPPY BDAY!



mirandag819 said:


> I am sooooooooooooo ticked off! I stayed up half the night last night trying to finish up some applique t-shirts with ballet slippers and my daughter's name and her 2 best friends names on them to give them as gifts at their first recital tomorrow. We went to dress rehersal tonight, which was moved locations because the university double booked the stage.
> 
> I just got a phone call at 10 PM telling me they are cancelling it and rescheduling it for 4 weeks from now on a Friday at 5, which stinks because I will have to miss more work. Apparently the stage was double booked for tomorrow too..... yet they didn't know that until 10 tonight  How it could get double booked two nights in a row when we all paid $100 each for the stage 3 months ago is beyond me.
> 
> DD is in tears, she was so excited for the recital tomorrow. My family is all mad, they took time off work and drove 6 hours to see her first recital. I am ticked that I was up all night for nothing since I now have 4 weeks to finish them. I guess now I will have time to make matching tutus.
> 
> I am so bummed, they had their pictures made last Sat, and we would get them at the recital tomorrow and now I have to wait 4 weeks..... I am impatient and want to see them now.
> 
> Sorry, thanks for letting me vent, I guess I will go start on tutus on finish the skirt I am working on.... I guess I can get a lot done tomorrow since I have lots of babysitters in my house now and nothing to do tomorrow.






Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Thanks, I do know with confidence she will be welcomed home with open arms and try to remind myself of that.
> 
> 
> Thanks Adi,btw- how are you feeling now?
> 
> 
> Thanks so much, its hard not ot be selfish and want her to stay forever, but what good would it do when her mind is gone, she will be happy and I pray she can go in her sleep. i worry the timing will mean I cant go to her funeral so sooner rather than later would be good in a way.


 



waltfans5 said:


> Hi All.
> 
> I'm new on here, but have been lurking for a while now.  I have just started sewing for my dds (6,4 & 2) and it's all because of the beautiful work I've seen on here!  This is sooo much fun.  I think I'm hooked, and I've got 3 little "inspirations" to keep me busy.
> 
> Michelle


Welcome!!!!!!



*Toadstool* said:


> Just wanted to say that if you get a thread nest sometimes the machine gets stuck and it will de-callibrate your machine. For me.. when my machine starts up it callibrates. When this happens I have to turn it off and restart the machine and then it will be back on center. If you move the design on something it is always best to right down the coordinates you moved it too just in case. I've had this happen to me before, so now I try not to move the design or I mark how much I moved it. This helps for if the electricity goes out too. I'm a little nuts for doing it, but it has saved me several times. That is what I get for setting the embroidery machine and walking away... Don't do that!! I do it alot though.
> 
> 
> Don't you hate when that happens? That is why when I really want something I stalk the computer until the auction is over...
> Was it really sold is squares or was it fat quarters? Usually they will leave the fabric uncut if you buy multiple fat quarters.. I buy too much fabric on ebay! Sorry if you knew that already.
> 
> I've had a really bad day. I don't even want to talk about it. It involves me missing our front row show to see Disney on Ice. I am going tomorrow(Saturday night) now. We do not have front row seats now of course. I am so mad that I can not even talk about it. Times like this I REALLY hate that my husband is gone offshore on the boat. Most of the time I enjoy his schedule (7 days away and 7 days home), but sometimes it sucks! I always feel bad saying that because I realize some people have no hubby around for various reasons. I really do miss him when he is gone though. It feels really selfish too.
> 
> On a brighter note... I totally CASE'd *HeatherSue.* I'll try to post a picture, and hope Heather will approve!


I walk away from my machine far too much too!  

Sorry about the Disney on Ice problem!  



Flea said:


> Wow everyones kidlets are gorgeous - i love baby photos - they always make me clucky.
> 
> I spent the morning sewing a handbag for a 7yo's birthday present - which happened to be later today (I'm such a procrastinator   )
> 
> It's the Keyka Lou's Pixie Handbag Pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Izzy chose the fabric from my stash and sat on my knee and held the fabric while I sewed it  she was so proud of herself
> 
> 
> I need to keep up now that I've sewn so I can make a start on the girls trip outfits (and now we have our airfares booked and paid for I can't keep procrastinating - we ARE GOING )
> 
> First I'll start with their disney princesses on Ice  outfits - I was thinking for Em a snow white theme -  yellow Pettiskirt with a blue corset top type thing or something of the sorts and a red/crimson peasant top
> I'm not sure what to do for izzy - She loves belle but I only have a small amount of Yellow chiffon and I'm unsure if I can get some more. I have pale blue so could go for a cinderella theme.
> 
> Both of the outfits can then be worn again in disneyland only because sewing pettiskirts takes forever so if they can be reworn that would be fantastic.


Super cute!


----------



## kimmylaj

sweetstitches said:


> Sorry for the drive-by, cute pillows, scrapbook pages, bows.  I love seeing all the cute kiddo's--even if it ignites that baby hunger.
> 
> I'd like to ask for some prayers for myself.  I had 3 moles (2 on my face) removed yesterday that had changed, looked suspicious, one was bleeding.  Please pray that it's nothing.
> 
> thanks


prayers for you



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hey everybody, Im lovin all the Tiana dresses- I have to say DH saw the preview for the movie last weekend and he just rolled his eyes- he doesnt like her. o-kay. She's just a disney princess. I think he feels they should stick with the current princesses and not create any new ones. Who knew men had opinions on this stuff?
> 
> I wobble from being extrodinarily tired to wanting to be busy. Im making progress on my Pooh applique and can't wait til its done so I can show it. I haven't decided if I will post a photo before or after it's all quilted....I plan to use Judy Irish, she is a "local" sort of- she lives at my quilt shop when she visits from Washington, she used to live here. She quilts for books and magazines and Kaffe fasset, I am hoping when I am ready that she will have time to squeeze it in.
> My feet go back and forth on how swollen they are- depends on the humidity and if i stay off them like they told me to.
> Midwife- eat asparagus, keep drinking raspberry tea, drink water, and stay off your feet as much as possible.
> Me- Oh, i would, except i have way too much sewing to get done to do that right now.
> Her- what do you sew?
> Me- well, I have a quilt to finish, 2 purses for gifts and 2 outfits for gifts to finish- then I can put my feet up.
> I also decided I need to make some drapes for the birth center- if you are pregnant the fabric is like giving a lady a postage stamp to cover herself! I told the midwife- she said, oh and please -COTTON- I hate giving the women these  poly blend things. So I will beo n the hunt for nice feeling 100% cotton- cheap that I can just do a little hem on. How big do I make them?? 3ft long and 3ft wide????
> 
> My Grammy isn't doing well. She has advanced alzeimers, but more to the point, her heart is weak. We thought she would pass yesterday, but she slept thru most of the day and last night. I called and they held the phone up to her ear, but I got all choked up and barely croked out "I love you Grammy Opal, God bless you" Doubt she could even understand my garble, but they say she seems to hear.
> I hate this waiting. Yesterday morning she told me Aunt she was ready to go to heaven. If she passes it is an 7-8 hour drive to Maine. Not fun for me, but I can't imagine missing my Grandmother's funeral. This is the woman who encouraged me to sew- by hand, by machine, whatever. She was more crafty than me. And Cook, on my Lord can that woman cook! She taught me to bake too.
> well, I need to go nap before I cry and then back to my Pooh.



prayers for you and grammy too


----------



## t-beri

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Thanks for worrying. I  cant believe I'll be 37 weeks on Monday! I'm feeling large, but not very in charge these days.  I havent been posting because I feel like an emotional roller coaster and I dont want to bring everybody here down and coming and reading all the posts on sewing cheers me up.
> 
> 
> T- I am definitely going to quit sewing, unless I feel like it once I have completed the quilt, purse and placemat and outfit.
> The outfit will be a liece of cake- A-line top with easy fit capris
> purse is pretty quick too, I just dont know about the placemat (cupcake shape too) How are your feet? Today temps were reasonable here but humidity was bad. It took me like 40 min to do 1 flower on this quilt (only 10 more to go)



OH SUGAR!!! I'm so sorry your feeling crummy.  I tell everyone, those last 2 weeks are the WORST!  But it will all be over soon and you'll have a beautiful bouncing baby, which will make it all worth it.  Of course I wanted to sock the last person who told me that in the nose 

Last week my ankles were the size of grapefruit. I was told to "stay off my feet"  WHAT????  Excuse me, I don't think I heard you correctly.  He said "well then, at least put them up every 2 hours"  Yeah b/c that is so much more doable.  But B has been pretty good about making sure that I sit and rest when he thinks I've been doing to much especially if my feet start to swell.  But they have looked pretty good since like tuesday.

I do hope you are getting finished w/ your sewing and are getting a chance to rest!  Just think, you're comin' down the home stretch now!


----------



## HeatherSue

sweetstitches said:


> I'd like to ask for some prayers for myself.  I had 3 moles (2 on my face) removed yesterday that had changed, looked suspicious, one was bleeding.  Please pray that it's nothing.
> 
> thanks


I'll pray that it's nothing serious. 



emcreative said:


>


That's really cute!  I can't wait until someone tries to make it!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> My Grammy isn't doing well. She has advanced alzeimers, but more to the point, her heart is weak. We thought she would pass yesterday, but she slept thru most of the day and last night. I called and they held the phone up to her ear, but I got all choked up and barely croked out "I love you Grammy Opal, God bless you" Doubt she could even understand my garble, but they say she seems to hear.
> I hate this waiting. Yesterday morning she told me Aunt she was ready to go to heaven. If she passes it is an 7-8 hour drive to Maine. Not fun for me, but I can't imagine missing my Grandmother's funeral. This is the woman who encouraged me to sew- by hand, by machine, whatever. She was more crafty than me. And Cook, on my Lord can that woman cook! She taught me to bake too.
> well, I need to go nap before I cry and then back to my Pooh.


 I'm so sorry to hear that your grammy isn't doing well.  I lost my aunt when I was pregnant with Tessa.  It makes everything so much more emotional when you're pregnant, too.



Twins+2more said:


> My heart goes out to you and grammy.  My mother in law also suffers from alzeimers.  It is a sad sad disease.  She has had it for over 10 years and is healthier than me or you.   She has to have her food blenderized and is in bed all the time.  She has a cathader and does not talk anymore.  It is tough, but rest assured that once she goes she will be in a better place.  God bless you and your family.


 That must be so hard.



twob4him said:


> *Machine Embroidery Help!!!*
> I am trying to machine embroider a pirate (from swak.embroidery). Well, the thread became caught up in the feed-dogs. I took the hoop off to clear it out and rethreaded. Now when I try to start the step all over again, my machine is starting it in the wrong place. I tried restarting from the beginning and it is way off. If I didn't change the hoop or move the fabric, shouldn't it start each step from the exact same place??? Any ideas, other than starting all over again. I can't keep buying tee shirts??? This is the second time I have tried this. Thanks!


UGH!  I've been there!  I can't add anything to the suggestions you've already gotten.  But, I feel for you!  That is so frustrating!  



tricia said:


> I have a silly, beginner type question.  I am putting some Ric Rack on a dress to dress it up a bit.  How do I affix it?  Do I just run a stitch down the middle?  I have not made many dresses as I have 2 boys and have not done this before.


Yep, just stitch right down the middle.



mirandag819 said:


> I am sooooooooooooo ticked off! I stayed up half the night last night trying to finish up some applique t-shirts with ballet slippers and my daughter's name and her 2 best friends names on them to give them as gifts at their first recital tomorrow. We went to dress rehersal tonight, which was moved locations because the university double booked the stage.
> 
> I just got a phone call at 10 PM telling me they are cancelling it and rescheduling it for 4 weeks from now on a Friday at 5, which stinks because I will have to miss more work. Apparently the stage was double booked for tomorrow too..... yet they didn't know that until 10 tonight  How it could get double booked two nights in a row when we all paid $100 each for the stage 3 months ago is beyond me.
> 
> DD is in tears, she was so excited for the recital tomorrow. My family is all mad, they took time off work and drove 6 hours to see her first recital. I am ticked that I was up all night for nothing since I now have 4 weeks to finish them. I guess now I will have time to make matching tutus.
> 
> I am so bummed, they had their pictures made last Sat, and we would get them at the recital tomorrow and now I have to wait 4 weeks..... I am impatient and want to see them now.
> 
> Sorry, thanks for letting me vent, I guess I will go start on tutus on finish the skirt I am working on.... I guess I can get a lot done tomorrow since I have lots of babysitters in my house now and nothing to do tomorrow.


What a PITB!!  I can understand why you're so mad about that!  



waltfans5 said:


> Hi All.
> 
> I'm new on here, but have been lurking for a while now.  I have just started sewing for my dds (6,4 & 2) and it's all because of the beautiful work I've seen on here!  This is sooo much fun.  I think I'm hooked, and I've got 3 little "inspirations" to keep me busy.
> 
> Michelle


  We're honored that you chose us for your first post!  I can't wait to see what you come up with!!  Make sure you post lots of pictures!



*Toadstool* said:


> On a brighter note... I totally CASE'd *HeatherSue.* I'll try to post a picture, and hope Heather will approve!


Where are the pictures?? I wanna see!!! 



o2bacelt said:


> I've missed everyone, I've been gone for so long, just having a hard time keeping up with everything going on here. Delaney's school year has been busy. We had planned a trip for April but it fell through when DH found out he would be losing his job although they were keeping him on until they found a replacement for him, but he wasn't going to be able to use any of his vacation time. Nice huh? I had just paid for our plane tickets for the April vacation, they did give me the money for them but still peeved me off, it worked out okay since we then decided to go for my upcoming 40th birthday. He's still working and things are working out for us soon enough he'll be done with the old company.
> 
> I'm starting to plan some sewing for the upcoming trip. I can't wait. Delaney still fits into quite a bit of her old stuff but I'm thinking we need some new things. She's looking forward to the BBB, she picked out a white Tink dress at the Disney Store to wear, so that'll save a little money.  She's been looking with me while I was catching up so she has seen a few things that she'd like.
> 
> It was great to see how everyone's kids are growing up. Kell, I still love Georgia's Elvis outfit. All the babies are so big now. Teresa, I can't believe that PROM is this weekend?! Wow, I can't wait to see pictures.
> 
> Here's what she looks like now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really looking forward to being back and sewing again!


You're all so cute!  I'm glad to see you back again!  I haven't been around much lately myself.  But, I try to keep up!



Flea said:


> Wow everyones kidlets are gorgeous - i love baby photos - they always make me clucky.
> 
> I spent the morning sewing a handbag for a 7yo's birthday present - which happened to be later today (I'm such a procrastinator   )
> 
> It's the Keyka Lou's Pixie Handbag Pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Izzy chose the fabric from my stash and sat on my knee and held the fabric while I sewed it  she was so proud of herself
> 
> 
> I need to keep up now that I've sewn so I can make a start on the girls trip outfits (and now we have our airfares booked and paid for I can't keep procrastinating - we ARE GOING )
> 
> First I'll start with their disney princesses on Ice  outfits - I was thinking for Em a snow white theme -  yellow Pettiskirt with a blue corset top type thing or something of the sorts and a red/crimson peasant top
> I'm not sure what to do for izzy - She loves belle but I only have a small amount of Yellow chiffon and I'm unsure if I can get some more. I have pale blue so could go for a cinderella theme.
> 
> Both of the outfits can then be worn again in disneyland only because sewing pettiskirts takes forever so if they can be reworn that would be fantastic.



I love the purse!  That sparkly fabric always makes me happy!  

Clucky!


----------



## Adi12982

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Thanks Adi,btw- how are you feeling now?



I'm doing pretty well. . . no more nausea (well, for the most part. . . ).  Sleep is starting to get uncomfortable, but mostly because I was a stomach sleeper and now all this sleep mostly on your left side thing is not so great. . . but it got better since I started putting a pillow between my legs.  So I'm sleepy all the time, but I think it is more from not sleeping well than the pregnancy.  Other than that, no major complaints.  Some cramp-like soreness sometimes, but I'm hoping that is normal.  Got on the scale yesterday and am 3lbs less than pre-pregnancy, so that is good,  My midwife will be happy, she wants me to only gain about 15-20 lbs total, and I am really hoping to reach that goal and not pass it. 

I got a fetal Doppler, so I hear the baby's heart every night before I go to bed.  It is so amazingly incredible, I love it, especially at this stage when I don't feel the baby yet (I have felt some flutters but they are very few and far between).  If anyone is interested this is the one I got: 
http://www.healthchecksystems.com/pr...product_id=853

I I highly recommend it. I will tell you that the first time it took me over 20 minutes to find the baby (at 13 weeks) and I was so nervous - now I can usually get it within a minute, five at most. It is such a comfort for me to hear the baby's heart every day (you have to be careful you are listening to the baby, not just your heart - I usually put my other hand on my neck and check - but I've learned the sound of my heart vs. the baby's.

I decided to buy, because renting one would be about $120 by the end of this pregnancy and this way I'll hopefully have it for subsequent pregnancy's. It is 2MHZ not 3MHZ, but for me 2MHZ is supposed to be better (3mhz has a wider range, but 2mhz can go through more depth, so it is good for "thicker" girls).

It costs $115 and right now they have a code (SPRING) for 5% off and I got free shipping too It came out to $109 for me and I got it within four business days with the free UPS ground.

Ok, enough rambling.  . I have to cut the strings off an outfit I made. . . so I can take pics and post of course


----------



## twob4him

Hello all! I finally finished my pirate applique. It was my very first machine applique which was a bit ambitious considering I have no idea what I am doing. I watched one video on the swak website (what does swak stand for??? ) and the machine is borrowed so I have no one to ask for help!!! The sewing teacher never got it to work!  It has books but they are very very brief and just basically point out the features not really how to use them.... 

....So that's when I came here for some much needed help!!! Thanks so much...you all are the best! With a little encouragement I got it done!!!!

*Jessica* offered a VERY helpful piece of advice...the stitch count feature...you can tell it to back up and start again.....that really helped me get it back to where I wanted. Since I messed up twice....I ended up putting the pirate on yellow cotton fabric. I think it worked out better anyways. So thanks again for your help everyone!


This is a gift for a two year old boy! He likes pirates!!!  This is a tee from Walmart and Carla's easy-fit shorts!




















I need to buy one of those little mini-irons so I can iron out those lumps but I am pretty pleased with the results. There is definately a learning curve so hopefully I will improve over the next few months. My goal is to do something like what Jeanne did with the 7 dwarves! And I love some cute sets I saw on Etsy that had princesses and characters from their movies.....so many ideas! I don't know how long I will have this machine so I better get going!!!

Good news! This weekend is our ADR making weekend!  Wha hooo! It sooo soon! I have been planning this trip for over a year and now everything is happening so fast!!!


----------



## emcreative

Cathy you did awesome on that set.  I have a hard time finding things I like for my little boys, but that set is perfect!

Adi, have you tried a body pillow?  I'm a tummy sleeper too, the only way I got any sleep at all was with a body pillow (and congrats!).


----------



## o2bacelt

Cathy, the pirate set is fantastic! We're big into pirates here, we do pirate reenacting, so I'm partial to pirates. 

Adi, when I was preggo, I had this great C shaped pillow, it helped support my tummy and would fit between my legs as well, I think I saw that they make another one that actually goes all the way around you to help support your back as well. It was the best thing I got when I was pregnant, it was the one thing I used the whole time and I used it after Delaney was born when we would bf laying down, it was perfect.


----------



## jessica52877

twob4him said:


> Hello all! I finally finished my pirate applique. It was my very first machine applique which was a bit ambitious considering I have no idea what I am doing. I watched one video on the swak website (what does swak stand for??? ) and the machine is borrowed so I have no one to ask for help!!! The sewing teacher never got it to work!  It has books but they are very very brief and just basically point out the features not really how to use them....
> 
> ....So that's when I came here for some much needed help!!! Thanks so much...you all are the best! With a little encouragement I got it done!!!!
> 
> *Jessica* offered a VERY helpful piece of advice...the stitch count feature...you can tell it to back up and start again.....that really helped me get it back to where I wanted. Since I messed up twice....I ended up putting the pirate on yellow cotton fabric. I think it worked out better anyways. So thanks again for your help everyone!
> 
> 
> This is a gift for a two year old boy! He likes pirates!!!  This is a tee from Walmart and Carla's easy-fit shorts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to buy one of those little mini-irons so I can iron out those lumps but I am pretty pleased with the results. There is definately a learning curve so hopefully I will improve over the next few months. My goal is to do something like what Jeanne did with the 7 dwarves! And I love some cute sets I saw on Etsy that had princesses and characters from their movies.....so many ideas! I don't know how long I will have this machine so I better get going!!!
> 
> Good news! This weekend is our ADR making weekend!  Wha hooo! It sooo soon! I have been planning this trip for over a year and now everything is happening so fast!!!



Nothing better then an ambitious sewer! I learned to use mine by trial and error and there was a yahoo group with alot of people who had just gotten the machine. I just followed along and they asked and answered all my questions!

It turned out wonderful! I love the little pirate. I think SWAK stands for Sealed with a Kiss but I am not positive. I only think that because they have free designs that say that. It doesn't really follow along with their YCMT and YCQT names though.



Flea said:


> Wow everyones kidlets are gorgeous - i love baby photos - they always make me clucky.
> 
> I spent the morning sewing a handbag for a 7yo's birthday present - which happened to be later today (I'm such a procrastinator   )
> 
> It's the Keyka Lou's Pixie Handbag Pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Izzy chose the fabric from my stash and sat on my knee and held the fabric while I sewed it  she was so proud of herself
> 
> 
> I need to keep up now that I've sewn so I can make a start on the girls trip outfits (and now we have our airfares booked and paid for I can't keep procrastinating - we ARE GOING )
> 
> First I'll start with their disney princesses on Ice  outfits - I was thinking for Em a snow white theme -  yellow Pettiskirt with a blue corset top type thing or something of the sorts and a red/crimson peasant top
> I'm not sure what to do for izzy - She loves belle but I only have a small amount of Yellow chiffon and I'm unsure if I can get some more. I have pale blue so could go for a cinderella theme.
> 
> Both of the outfits can then be worn again in disneyland only because sewing pettiskirts takes forever so if they can be reworn that would be fantastic.



Cute bag! I thought I was the only person who waiting until the last second to sew something.


----------



## HeatherSue

Adi12982 said:


> I got a fetal Doppler, so I hear the baby's heart every night before I go to bed.  It is so amazingly incredible, I love it, especially at this stage when I don't feel the baby yet (I have felt some flutters but they are very few and far between).  If anyone is interested this is the one I got:
> http://www.healthchecksystems.com/pr...product_id=853
> 
> I I highly recommend it. I will tell you that the first time it took me over 20 minutes to find the baby (at 13 weeks) and I was so nervous - now I can usually get it within a minute, five at most. It is such a comfort for me to hear the baby's heart every day (you have to be careful you are listening to the baby, not just your heart - I usually put my other hand on my neck and check - but I've learned the sound of my heart vs. the baby's.
> 
> I decided to buy, because renting one would be about $120 by the end of this pregnancy and this way I'll hopefully have it for subsequent pregnancy's. It is 2MHZ not 3MHZ, but for me 2MHZ is supposed to be better (3mhz has a wider range, but 2mhz can go through more depth, so it is good for "thicker" girls).
> 
> It costs $115 and right now they have a code (SPRING) for 5% off and I got free shipping too It came out to $109 for me and I got it within four business days with the free UPS ground.
> 
> Ok, enough rambling.  . I have to cut the strings off an outfit I made. . . so I can take pics and post of course



I second that!!  I had one of those when I was pregnant with Tessa and Sawyer and it had such a calming effect on me.  I was so scared that I was going to lose them after I lost my first baby.  So, it was so comforting to hear their heartbeats whenever I wanted to.  I bought mine and then sold it on ebay when I was done with it (but I don't think they allow you to do that anymore).



twob4him said:


> encouragement I got it done!!!!



I love it, Cathy!  It looks wonderful!  Yes, there is definitely a learning curve with the embroidery machine!  I've found that it doesn't save a lot of time to use it, but it just makes the appliques look really nice when you figure it out.  It's also easier to do the smaller appliques with it.  I swear by sulky sticky and doing hoopless embroidery.  I know Jessica doesn't like it, but it works great for me.  I want to do a little tutorial on it one of these days.  

Do you get to keep this machine, or are you borrowing it?  What kind is it?


----------



## sohappy

twob4him said:


> Hello all! I finally finished my pirate applique. It was my very first machine applique which was a bit ambitious considering I have no idea what I am doing. I watched one video on the swak website (what does swak stand for??? ) and the machine is borrowed so I have no one to ask for help!!! The sewing teacher never got it to work!  It has books but they are very very brief and just basically point out the features not really how to use them....
> 
> ....So that's when I came here for some much needed help!!! Thanks so much...you all are the best! With a little encouragement I got it done!!!!
> 
> *Jessica* offered a VERY helpful piece of advice...the stitch count feature...you can tell it to back up and start again.....that really helped me get it back to where I wanted. Since I messed up twice....I ended up putting the pirate on yellow cotton fabric. I think it worked out better anyways. So thanks again for your help everyone!
> 
> 
> This is a gift for a two year old boy! He likes pirates!!!  This is a tee from Walmart and Carla's easy-fit shorts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to buy one of those little mini-irons so I can iron out those lumps but I am pretty pleased with the results. There is definately a learning curve so hopefully I will improve over the next few months. My goal is to do something like what Jeanne did with the 7 dwarves! And I love some cute sets I saw on Etsy that had princesses and characters from their movies.....so many ideas! I don't know how long I will have this machine so I better get going!!!
> 
> Good news! This weekend is our ADR making weekend!  Wha hooo! It sooo soon! I have been planning this trip for over a year and now everything is happening so fast!!!



Awesome job!  It looks great.  I am the opposite of you.  I started on machine embroidery (though, not the *proper* way).  Then I started hand piecing.  I LOVE hand piecing sooooo much.  I don't see myself going back to machine again.

ETA- can you make reservations this weekend?  I was under the impression that it changed to 90 days with the new system.  If not, I am behind!!!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Flea said:


>



Love the purse, and the fabric!



twob4him said:


> Hello all! I finally finished my pirate applique. It was my very first machine applique which was a bit ambitious considering I have no idea what I am doing. I watched one video on the swak website (what does swak stand for??? ) and the machine is borrowed so I have no one to ask for help!!! The sewing teacher never got it to work!  It has books but they are very very brief and just basically point out the features not really how to use them....
> 
> ....So that's when I came here for some much needed help!!! Thanks so much...you all are the best! With a little encouragement I got it done!!!!
> 
> *Jessica* offered a VERY helpful piece of advice...the stitch count feature...you can tell it to back up and start again.....that really helped me get it back to where I wanted. Since I messed up twice....I ended up putting the pirate on yellow cotton fabric. I think it worked out better anyways. So thanks again for your help everyone!
> 
> 
> This is a gift for a two year old boy! He likes pirates!!!  This is a tee from Walmart and Carla's easy-fit shorts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good news! This weekend is our ADR making weekend!  Wha hooo! It sooo soon! I have been planning this trip for over a year and now everything is happening so fast!!!



I really like the pirate outfit!  With all the embroidery talk lately, I finally got to try out some simple embroidery on my machine..with the built-in alphabets and designs.

I am making my ADRs on Monday....we arrived August 2nd.  Are you going around the same time?


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Just wondering what kind of software do you ladies have for your embroidery machine?  I have a Brother, and I am trying to decide if I should get the PED-Basic, or should I wait and save up for something like the PE-Design or another equivalent software?


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

Ok everyone, quick question!

What is the difference between the Simply Sweet & the Stripwork jumper....specifically I am more interested in the top portion...what is the difference?


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

mom2prettyprincess said:


> Ok everyone, quick question!
> 
> What is the difference between the Simply Sweet & the Stripwork jumper....specifically I am more interested in the top portion...what is the difference?



   The Simply Sweet has different top style - jumper and halter styles, and also with different straps.  The strip work jumper only has the jumper style.  Once you have the Simply Sweet pattern, you can also make a stripwork skirt to go with the top that you chose.  Hope that helps!


----------



## jham

emcreative said:


> So for some strange reason I decided to try to design a dress today. I used this basic pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... but without the "belt" in the middle.
> 
> I thought if you alternated the petals on the top skirt and overlapped them, it would look more like Tiana's. Then you could use heavy stitch or applique for the vines, applique for the leaves, and tulle flowers with sequins in the middle. I also added the small petals to the top of the dress, and made the straps thinner (since Tiana's dress is strapless, but I don't like strapless dresses for little girls).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to laugh, especially since I spent the majority of my birthday designing a dress that I can't sew!


 
I love this dress so much!  I can't wait to make Lily an outfit to wear to the movie, but since it's supposed to open in December, it will have to be something warm!  I'm thinking a skirt similar to the one you designed with an appliqued tee or something.  



twob4him said:


> Hello all! I finally finished my pirate applique. It was my very first machine applique which was a bit ambitious considering I have no idea what I am doing. I watched one video on the swak website (what does swak stand for??? ) and the machine is borrowed so I have no one to ask for help!!! The sewing teacher never got it to work! It has books but they are very very brief and just basically point out the features not really how to use them....
> 
> ....So that's when I came here for some much needed help!!! Thanks so much...you all are the best! With a little encouragement I got it done!!!!
> 
> *Jessica* offered a VERY helpful piece of advice...the stitch count feature...you can tell it to back up and start again.....that really helped me get it back to where I wanted. Since I messed up twice....I ended up putting the pirate on yellow cotton fabric. I think it worked out better anyways. So thanks again for your help everyone!
> 
> 
> This is a gift for a two year old boy! He likes pirates!!!  This is a tee from Walmart and Carla's easy-fit shorts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to buy one of those little mini-irons so I can iron out those lumps but I am pretty pleased with the results. There is definately a learning curve so hopefully I will improve over the next few months. My goal is to do something like what Jeanne did with the 7 dwarves! And I love some cute sets I saw on Etsy that had princesses and characters from their movies.....so many ideas! I don't know how long I will have this machine so I better get going!!!
> 
> Good news! This weekend is our ADR making weekend!  Wha hooo! It sooo soon! I have been planning this trip for over a year and now everything is happening so fast!!!


 
I love it Cathy!  It has definitely taken me lots of trial and error to figure out my machine.  I still have a lot to learn but I mess up less.   Hopefully they will let you keep it over the summer!  There's no point hiding it in an empty classroom all that time, right?  



mom2prettyprincess said:


> Ok everyone, quick question!
> 
> What is the difference between the Simply Sweet & the Stripwork jumper....specifically I am more interested in the top portion...what is the difference?


 
The short bodice version of the simply sweet is very similar to the stripwork.  It does have an extra lining piece which you can choose to use or not.  It also has several different top options on the Simpy Sweet, including a halter style. The stripwork has buttons/button holes and the SS has ties and scrunchy straps as options.  I have and love both and usually use the stripwork bodice just because those are the pattern pieces I have printed out.  The SS has more options so if you are debating which one to buy, most people here would say the Simply Sweet!


----------



## SallyfromDE

I've finally got around to working on a project that I've been wanting to do for awhile. It was supposed to be something that Kirsta and I did together, but she wasn't much help!  I like that appliques that everyone does, but I really wasn't sure I had the patience, so I did a color work. Kirsta helped me color one design, and I had to finish it up. 






















I used the Dainty Design strip work top, from YCMT. But changed it around some to do what I needed. Everyone thinks the top is too skimpy, but it's too late now. If I make another one, I'll know better. I also used the Disney World coloring book.


----------



## sheridee32

I need some opinions I am working on a carlas strip work top with a cinderella theme, all the characters i used are appliqued but I have this beautiful cinderella holding one of the mice it is embroideried and i am trying to decide if want that on the bodice or an appliqued cinderella. Help. Oh yea my daughter that works for disney world got the partners in excellence award for downtown they are only giving so many for each area and for all of downtown they only gave 13 and I am so happy for her she has only been a manager for over a year.
Thanks guys


----------



## Flea

HeatherSue said:


> I love the purse!  That sparkly fabric always makes me happy!
> 
> Clucky!




hehe Obviously not a word you use in the US then hehe.

Clucky = mother hen like = wants a baby


----------



## KARAJ

OK so I was able to get a low end embroidery/sewing machine I purchased the Singer Futura CE-250, and have been ignoring my family, children, and not eating for about the last two weeks  I am in love with this thing, or more aptly in love with LEARNING this thing!! 

I have made a few pair of this Easy Fit shorts for my almost five year old (he LOVES these things), a new baby carrier, and of course a couple of the add straps sew together and you have a dress material dresses . and today I tried to make a really adorable outfit for my 3 year old who is the height of a 4T yet the waist and chest of about a 24month. The top turned out SO well I was so happy and then she put it on and not only was it a short 4 that made it like a belly shirt, the rest of the top was to large. I did try and make a new seam on each side and I think maybe she can wear it as a play shirt if I can find something to add to it to make it a little longer. I really am kind of sad about that one because I used my really cute minnie dot material.

I guess I am going to have to get good at changing patterns a little bit. But that is one reason I started to try and make their clothing, skinny kids! Oh I wish I had their problems LOL. I will add pics when I am allowed and figure it out. You guys are so great and I really enjoy reading this board.

Thanks Jessica


----------



## desparatelydisney

I NEED MOTIVATION!!!!

I have only completed 1/2 of DD's mermaid tail and not started the top.....and this time next week we will be in WDW!!!  Must go sew...must go sew...must go sew...


----------



## ibesue

HeatherSue said:


> I love it, Cathy!  It looks wonderful!  Yes, there is definitely a learning curve with the embroidery machine!  I've found that it doesn't save a lot of time to use it, but it just makes the appliques look really nice when you figure it out.  It's also easier to do the smaller appliques with it.  I swear by sulky sticky and doing hoopless embroidery.  I know Jessica doesn't like it, but it works great for me.  I want to do a little tutorial on it one of these days.



I love the hoopless embroidery too!  I have tried over & over to make hand appliques, but I am so challenged!  Its kind of like adding a button hole.  You do it at the end and if you mess up, its gone!  I would do fine on the big pieces of hand applique, but when you get to the fine details, ex face, it gets all messed up!  I spent 2 weeks once on a jojo circus and NEVER got it right.  



KARAJ said:


> OK so I was able to get a low end embroidery/sewing machine I purchased the Singer Futura CE-250, and have been ignoring my family, children, and not eating for about the last two weeks  I am in love with this thing, or more aptly in love with LEARNING this thing!!
> 
> I have made a few pair of this Easy Fit shorts for my almost five year old (he LOVES these things), a new baby carrier, and of course a couple of the add straps sew together and you have a dress material dresses . and today I tried to make a really adorable outfit for my 3 year old who is the height of a 4T yet the waist and chest of about a 24month. The top turned out SO well I was so happy and then she put it on and not only was it a short 4 that made it like a belly shirt, the rest of the top was to large. I did try and make a new seam on each side and I think maybe she can wear it as a play shirt if I can find something to add to it to make it a little longer. I really am kind of sad about that one because I used my really cute minnie dot material.
> 
> I guess I am going to have to get good at changing patterns a little bit. But that is one reason I started to try and make their clothing, skinny kids! Oh I wish I had their problems LOL. I will add pics when I am allowed and figure it out. You guys are so great and I really enjoy reading this board.
> 
> Thanks Jessica



I can't wait to see the pictures!  You do need 10 posts, so start posting away so you can show us!!

Cathy, I love that pirate set!!  He is so cute!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

SallyfromDE said:


> I've finally got around to working on a project that I've been wanting to do for awhile. It was supposed to be something that Kirsta and I did together, but she wasn't much help!  I like that appliques that everyone does, but I really wasn't sure I had the patience, so I did a color work. Kirsta helped me color one design, and I had to finish it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the Dainty Design strip work top, from YCMT. But changed it around some to do what I needed. Everyone thinks the top is too skimpy, but it's too late now. If I make another one, I'll know better. I also used the Disney World coloring book.


I love it!! Please tell me how you did the coloring book pages on it. I have the fabric markers, but the colors are darker than I would like. I can applique, but have come to love the look of coloring on fabric.



Flea said:


> hehe Obviously not a word you use in the US then hehe.
> 
> Clucky = mother hen like = wants a baby


That one I was able to figure out. I thought it was really cute.


----------



## sweetstitches

emcreative said:


> Sending you many prayers and lighting a candle!





MinnieVanMom said:


> Offering up prayers in your name.





Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Saying prayers for you that they turn out to be nothing.   I had Melanoma so I know what you are going through





InkspressYourself said:


> I know it's hard not to worry, but try to remember most of the time it is not serious.
> I'll be thinking about you.





minnie2 said:


> Prayers and  to you





my*2*angels said:


> Praying for you!





Adi12982 said:


> Prayers are being said





kimmylaj said:


> prayers for you





HeatherSue said:


> I'll pray that it's nothing serious.




Thank you for all the prayers; they mean a lot!!!


----------



## pixeegrl

We got to come down earlier than we intended so i got a couple of shots of Abby in her dress...I had to bribe her with a clementine...luckily it matches the dress...Im still gonna add some more ribbon trim to the underdress and now I can't wait to work on the Tink.

The back is my favorite...I just love those curls too...





And the front....


----------



## SallyfromDE

Tinka_Belle said:


> I love it!! Please tell me how you did the coloring book pages on it. I have the fabric markers, but the colors are darker than I would like. I can applique, but have come to love the look of coloring on fabric.



Super easy. 

Iron freeze paper on the back of your fabric to stablize it. Shiny side to fabric. 

Make a copy of your coloring page. Put it behind your fabric. Use a light box, or put it up to the window. Use a fabric pen to draw the outlines. 

Now you can color your picture. 

You might have to use your pen to re outline some of your picture to darken it from be lightened from coloring.

Peel the freezer paper off. Put a paper towel on the ironing board and iron your fabric from the back. 

Now your set. After it's been washed a few times and you think it's faded. You can re color it and iron it again to set it.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

sweetstitches said:


> Thank you for all the prayers; they mean a lot!!!



I must have missed your post earlier, but wanted to send you positive thoughts and prayers!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

SallyfromDE said:


> I've finally got around to working on a project that I've been wanting to do for awhile. It was supposed to be something that Kirsta and I did together, but she wasn't much help!  I like that appliques that everyone does, but I really wasn't sure I had the patience, so I did a color work. Kirsta helped me color one design, and I had to finish it up.



Wow..I love the look of that!  What kind of paint did you use to color it?  Is it special fabric paint?


----------



## jessica52877

SallyfromDE said:


> I've finally got around to working on a project that I've been wanting to do for awhile. It was supposed to be something that Kirsta and I did together, but she wasn't much help!  I like that appliques that everyone does, but I really wasn't sure I had the patience, so I did a color work. Kirsta helped me color one design, and I had to finish it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the Dainty Design strip work top, from YCMT. But changed it around some to do what I needed. Everyone thinks the top is too skimpy, but it's too late now. If I make another one, I'll know better. I also used the Disney World coloring book.



Super cute! I love to color but coloring on fabric takes so long! I like to color it a few times though! I think this is the cutest thing and I bet Kirsta LOVES it! BTW, she looks like she grew 3 feet over night! 



sheridee32 said:


> I need some opinions I am working on a carlas strip work top with a cinderella theme, all the characters i used are appliqued but I have this beautiful cinderella holding one of the mice it is embroideried and i am trying to decide if want that on the bodice or an appliqued cinderella. Help. Oh yea my daughter that works for disney world got the partners in excellence award for downtown they are only giving so many for each area and for all of downtown they only gave 13 and I am so happy for her she has only been a manager for over a year.
> Thanks guys



Congrats on your daughter! If it looks right then go with the embroidery if it looks like it doesn't fit then go with the applique. Really everyone else (besides us) is going to look and go how cute! No one would even think twice about it and I am sure either way it will be super cute!



sohappy said:


> Awesome job!  It looks great.  I am the opposite of you.  I started on machine embroidery (though, not the *proper* way).  Then I started hand piecing.  *I LOVE hand piecing sooooo much.  I don't see myself going back to machine again.*
> 
> ETA- can you make reservations this weekend?  I was under the impression that it changed to 90 days with the new system.  If not, I am behind!!!



I knew we got along well for a reason! 



HeatherSue said:


> I love it, Cathy!  It looks wonderful!  Yes, there is definitely a learning curve with the embroidery machine!  I've found that it doesn't save a lot of time to use it, but it just makes the appliques look really nice when you figure it out.  It's also easier to do the smaller appliques with it.  I swear by sulky sticky and doing hoopless embroidery.  *I know Jessica doesn't like it, but it works great for me.*  I want to do a little tutorial on it one of these days.
> 
> Do you get to keep this machine, or are you borrowing it?  What kind is it?



LOL! I thought of you yesterday morning when my thread skipped stitches. There was a bit of stablizer stuck on the needle! I thought it was a new needle but who knows because I didn't even have sticky in!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Sorry for the quick drive by here, but DH is working overseas again, and things are nuts here.  To those with health crises, I am praying for ya'll.  Here's my question, where is the Feliz pattern?  I finally broke down and bought my first Carla C pattern (now I get what the fuss is about.)  and wanted to work on something else from YCMT; but can't find the dress anywhere  Help please!


----------



## sohappy

jessica52877 said:


> I knew we got along well for a reason!



I remember your posts saying the same thing when I first started.  I thought you were just plain crazy!  

I saw a jedi mickey (machine) applique on Etsy today and thought, Jessica's looks sooooo much better than that!

I love how neat and perfect machine appliques are, but I love how big you can do hand pieced ones- and you can use whatever clip art you want.  I haven't figured out how to use my cricut for patterns yet.


----------



## jessica52877

ireland_nicole said:


> Sorry for the quick drive by here, but DH is working overseas again, and things are nuts here.  To those with health crises, I am praying for ya'll.  Here's my question, where is the Feliz pattern?  I finally broke down and bought my first Carla C pattern (now I get what the fuss is about.)  and wanted to work on something else from YCMT; but can't find the dress anywhere  Help please!



The feliz is a fabrenmix pattern, it can't be bought on YCMT. I would say ebay or etsy is the best place to get it. Someone else might chime in with another source. 



sohappy said:


> I remember your posts saying the same thing when I first started.  I thought you were just plain crazy!
> 
> I saw a jedi mickey (machine) applique on Etsy today and thought, Jessica's looks sooooo much better than that!
> 
> I love how neat and perfect machine appliques are, but I love how big you can do hand pieced ones- and you can use whatever clip art you want.  I haven't figured out how to use my cricut for patterns yet.



LOL! See, I really am not crazy!  It does make it nice and completely smooth, etc but then I might as well bought it at a store. I have hardly sold a jedi mickey since that design was put up.  Last year at this time they were flying out of here.

I have only ever cut a few things on the cricut but never actually used them. Just playing around. Some fabrics seem to work better then others it seems.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

SallyfromDE said:


> Super easy.
> 
> Iron freeze paper on the back of your fabric to stablize it. Shiny side to fabric.
> 
> Make a copy of your coloring page. Put it behind your fabric. Use a light box, or put it up to the window. Use a fabric pen to draw the outlines.
> 
> Now you can color your picture.
> 
> You might have to use your pen to re outline some of your picture to darken it from be lightened from coloring.
> 
> Peel the freezer paper off. Put a paper towel on the ironing board and iron your fabric from the back.
> 
> Now your set. After it's been washed a few times and you think it's faded. You can re color it and iron it again to set it.


Thank you so much for this. What kind of crayons did you use?


----------



## SallyfromDE

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Wow..I love the look of that!  What kind of paint did you use to color it?  Is it special fabric paint?



Just a thin point fabric pen to do the outline and crayons. 



jessica52877 said:


> Super cute! I love to color but coloring on fabric takes so long! I like to color it a few times though! I think this is the cutest thing and I bet Kirsta LOVES it! BTW, she looks like she grew 3 feet over night!



It didn't take that long to color. Kirsta was "supposed" to help. She has really grown. She wears a size 4 shoe now. I hope she grows into her feet. Nothing fits her! I'm hoping a couple of the customs I made last trip will still fit. She was always tall for her age. Don't know where it came from. 



Tinka_Belle said:


> Thank you so much for this. What kind of crayons did you use?



Just used crayola.


----------



## revrob

Just wanted to let you all know - I'M HOME!  HAD A GREAT TRIP, BUT THERE'S NO PLACE LIKE HOME!



twob4him said:


> Hello all! I finally finished my pirate applique. It was my very first machine applique which was a bit ambitious considering I have no idea what I am doing. I watched one video on the swak website (what does swak stand for??? ) and the machine is borrowed so I have no one to ask for help!!! The sewing teacher never got it to work!  It has books but they are very very brief and just basically point out the features not really how to use them....
> 
> ....So that's when I came here for some much needed help!!! Thanks so much...you all are the best! With a little encouragement I got it done!!!!
> 
> *Jessica* offered a VERY helpful piece of advice...the stitch count feature...you can tell it to back up and start again.....that really helped me get it back to where I wanted. Since I messed up twice....I ended up putting the pirate on yellow cotton fabric. I think it worked out better anyways. So thanks again for your help everyone!
> 
> 
> This is a gift for a two year old boy! He likes pirates!!!  This is a tee from Walmart and Carla's easy-fit shorts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to buy one of those little mini-irons so I can iron out those lumps but I am pretty pleased with the results. There is definately a learning curve so hopefully I will improve over the next few months. My goal is to do something like what Jeanne did with the 7 dwarves! And I love some cute sets I saw on Etsy that had princesses and characters from their movies.....so many ideas! I don't know how long I will have this machine so I better get going!!!
> 
> Good news! This weekend is our ADR making weekend!  Wha hooo! It sooo soon! I have been planning this trip for over a year and now everything is happening so fast!!!




This turned out AWESOME!  Great work!


----------



## NaeNae

QUESTION???

Has anyone made the spiral skirt from YCMT?  I'm reading the directions and I'm a little confused about how you finish the bottom of the skirt.  It talks about cutting out the "V" before hemming.  I can't figure it out when I look at the pictures.  Oh Carla I wish this was one of yours, then the directions would be clearer.


----------



## ibesue

SallyfromDE said:


> Super easy.
> 
> Iron freeze paper on the back of your fabric to stablize it. Shiny side to fabric.
> 
> Make a copy of your coloring page. Put it behind your fabric. Use a light box, or put it up to the window. Use a fabric pen to draw the outlines.
> 
> Now you can color your picture.
> 
> You might have to use your pen to re outline some of your picture to darken it from be lightened from coloring.
> 
> Peel the freezer paper off. Put a paper towel on the ironing board and iron your fabric from the back.
> 
> Now your set. After it's been washed a few times and you think it's faded. You can re color it and iron it again to set it.



It turned out so cute and thanks for the instructions!!



ireland_nicole said:


> Sorry for the quick drive by here, but DH is working overseas again, and things are nuts here.  To those with health crises, I am praying for ya'll.  Here's my question, where is the Feliz pattern?  I finally broke down and bought my first Carla C pattern (now I get what the fuss is about.)  and wanted to work on something else from YCMT; but can't find the dress anywhere  Help please!



Its a farbenmix pattern and can be found on ebay/etsy.



revrob said:


> Just wanted to let you all know - I'M HOME!  HAD A GREAT TRIP, BUT THERE'S NO PLACE LIKE HOME!



WELCOME HOME!!!!    We missed you!!  Can't wait to hear how the trip was!


----------



## jham

pixeegrl said:


> We got to come down earlier than we intended so i got a couple of shots of Abby in her dress...I had to bribe her with a clementine...luckily it matches the dress...Im still gonna add some more ribbon trim to the underdress and now I can't wait to work on the Tink.
> 
> The back is my favorite...I just love those curls too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the front....


 
she is adorable!



NaeNae said:


> QUESTION???
> 
> Has anyone made the spiral skirt from YCMT? I'm reading the directions and I'm a little confused about how you finish the bottom of the skirt. It talks about cutting out the "V" before hemming. I can't figure it out when I look at the pictures. Oh Carla I wish this was one of yours, then the directions would be clearer.


 
I know Teresa made a really cute Buzz Lightyear one with glow in the dark ricrac!


----------



## 2cutekidz

NaeNae said:


> QUESTION???
> 
> Has anyone made the spiral skirt from YCMT?  I'm reading the directions and I'm a little confused about how you finish the bottom of the skirt.  It talks about cutting out the "V" before hemming.  I can't figure it out when I look at the pictures.  Oh Carla I wish this was one of yours, then the directions would be clearer.



I'm pretty sure Teresa has made that style, but I don't know if she uses that pattern.  Hopefully you will get an answer soon.


----------



## princessmom29

Hery guys. Here are the before promised pics of sarah's flower girl hair:





Just finishing up






With my sister

I got my first machine applique done! 




I am not completely happy with it. Somewher in the 40, yes 40 blocks of stitiching O think i pulled the fabric in the hoop a little because some of the stitiching is just a little off. It is most noticeable on the eyes. It was great for the learning the machine and all its little quirks though. I am in agreement with whoever said it doesn't save time, but as i don't have a prayer of getiing the small facial details right of characters I am thrilled to at least prove i can finish one this complex.

And one more:









The precious dress with Carla's free sash pattern. I`increased the width of the skirt to 45 inches.


----------



## jham

princessmom29 said:


> Hery guys. Here are the before promised pics of sarah's flower girl hair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just finishing up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my sister
> 
> I got my first machine applique done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not completely happy with it. Somewher in the 40, yes 40 blocks of stitiching O think i pulled the fabric in the hoop a little because some of the stitiching is just a little off. It is most noticeable on the eyes. It was great for the learning the machine and all its little quirks though. I am in agreement with whoever said it doesn't save time, but as i don't have a prayer of getiing the small facial details right of characters I am thrilled to at least prove i can finish one this complex.
> 
> And one more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The precious dress with Carla's free sash pattern. I`increased the width of the skirt to 45 inches.


 
gorgeous flower girl hair!  I just had the same thing happen to me on an applique but mine was Lego Indiana Jones.  I also think I shrunk it too much and that messed up my stitching too.   I love the precious purple princess dress!


----------



## twob4him

Thanks everyone about the pirate applique....the little boy's birthday was today and he loved it! 

Ya....about the ADR's...false alarm....you are right Michelle, its for 90 days not 180 days! I guess I didn't read the email from TGMike very well!


----------



## phins_jazy

Oh that pirate is just too cute!!!  And I love the flower girl hair.


----------



## karamat

Tinka_Belle said:


>


OMG - this made me laugh!!! My Lab/Boxer does the same thing... she sleeps on the sofa, on her back, with her legs in the air.  I have some great pics of her doing this, but they are all pre-digital.

BTW - does anyone have the thing from Bed, Bath, and Beyond that will convert printed photos to digital?  I saw it in their ad for about $80 and wondered if it actually worked.  There is a shop near me that will convert 250 photos for $50 but I'm sure I have WAY MORE than 250 pics I'd like to have converted to digital.



jeniamt said:


> Question... I need 9 names embroidered onto fabric for my fish extenders (cruise thing in case you are wondering).  I called a place today and the lady told me she would cut me a deal and charge me only $10/name.       What????  I thought it would be more like $2/name and the lady told me she usually charges $2/letter.  Am I crazy or is she?  Any suggestions?  Thanks, Jen



I had DD's name (5 letters) embroidered onto 2 bags - cost me $15 per name.  This helped me convince DH that I needed an embroidery machine.  After all she was only 3 months old and we had already spent $30 on embroidered things for her... just think how much we'd be spending over the next 10 - 15 years   It worked - I got an embroidery machine a few months later!!



twob4him said:


>


I love that you embroidered onto fabric first!!  Helps get over the fear of working on the actual piece, and sets off the embroidery so well!!  I'll have to remember that!!


Well - I have my first thing made for our December trip 

I used the next size up on the pattern (which she should actually be wearing now) but used a 1/4" seam instead of the 5/8" the pattern called for.  The fabric is from a sheet set - and what a PITA it was to work with... it was so thin and shifted A LOT.  Next time I'll try some heavy starch on the fabric first.







Oh - and there are no buttons on it yet because just as I was sitting down to put them on I decided I want different ones.  Guess that means a trip to JoAnns tomorrow!!


----------



## mommyof3princess

karamat said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> That is too cute.


----------



## twob4him

karamat said:


> OMG - this made me laugh!!! My Lab/Boxer does the same thing... she sleeps on the sofa, on her back, with her legs in the air.  I have some great pics of her doing this, but they are all pre-digital.
> 
> BTW - does anyone have the thing from Bed, Bath, and Beyond that will convert printed photos to digital?  I saw it in their ad for about $80 and wondered if it actually worked.  There is a shop near me that will convert 250 photos for $50 but I'm sure I have WAY MORE than 250 pics I'd like to have converted to digital.
> 
> 
> 
> I had DD's name (5 letters) embroidered onto 2 bags - cost me $15 per name.  This helped me convince DH that I needed an embroidery machine.  After all she was only 3 months old and we had already spent $30 on embroidered things for her... just think how much we'd be spending over the next 10 - 15 years   It worked - I got an embroidery machine a few months later!!
> 
> 
> I love that you embroidered onto fabric first!!  Helps get over the fear of working on the actual piece, and sets off the embroidery so well!!  I'll have to remember that!!
> 
> 
> Well - I have my first thing made for our December trip
> 
> I used the next size up on the pattern (which she should actually be wearing now) but used a 1/4" seam instead of the 5/8" the pattern called for.  The fabric is from a sheet set - and what a PITA it was to work with... it was so thin and shifted A LOT.  Next time I'll try some heavy starch on the fabric first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - and there are no buttons on it yet because just as I was sitting down to put them on I decided I want different ones.  Guess that means a trip to JoAnns tomorrow!!



Very cute dresses...I love how it criss-crosses in the back!  I love how you talked your dh into the machine! Great job!


Oh and about the pirate...that was the second shirt and little do you know hiding under the yellow fabric is another messed up pirate! So for a while I will be doing the separate fabric applique...it worked out much better in the hoop!


----------



## Haganfam5

I am going to add a drive-bye post too! I love everything that was posted!  The baby pics were great too! I can be added to the list of "Hubby said no more babies!"  Maybe we should start a club .  I just love babies and would have 3 more if......well we know why.  

Anyway, vacation is getting close. All outfits are finished and I have been working on some tops for myself. I don't know if I will wear them, but we will see. Forcast is around 90 degrees so it's going to be hot!  I don't care, I just want to get away so bad. Vacation is long overdue........

We have been busy with little league so I am glad I got everything done early.  I will be sure to say goodbye before we go and post pics when we get back.

The girls and I went for a little pampering and had our nails done today. It was so much fun and such a great mommy and daughter activity.  Julia was drying her nails and already asking me if we can do this again!


----------



## emcreative

Ooh I love that, the crossing in back is adorable!  That's a bummer the fabric was tough to work with, because it's sooooo cute!


----------



## waltfans5

Hey All.  I have a question.  Do most of you do your own appliqueing or do you have the machines that do it for you?  I have never done it before and I was thinking about trying something simple like the Mickey head on a t-shirt.  Is that a good place to start?

Thanks.  Michelle  DH   DD (6)  DD (4)DD(2)


----------



## Tinka_Belle

waltfans5 said:


> Hey All.  I have a question.  Do most of you do your own appliqueing or do you have the machines that do it for you?  I have never done it before and I was thinking about trying something simple like the Mickey head on a t-shirt.  Is that a good place to start?
> 
> Thanks.  Michelle  DH   DD (6)  DD (4)DD(2)


That is a terrific place to start. I have a machine that will do the appliques, but I usually do it by hand. Some others on here do it by and hand and some do it with their machines. I guess it depends on your preference.


----------



## waltfans5

Thanks.  Tomorrow is a lazy Sunday so I'm going to give it a try.

Michelle  DHDD (6)DD (4)DD(2)


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I am going to make a dress for a Chinese Auction we are having to help our team raise money for the 3day breast cancer walk in Philly. I am not sure what pattern to use. This is the material I was going to use thinking that it would be nice for a "Party" dress.




I already have the Miss Lilly, Sami, tulle twil skirt, stripwork, simply sweet and the Wrap top dress (patchwork kids). What do you think would be good and help bring in the most money?


----------



## Adi12982

emcreative said:


> Adi, have you tried a body pillow?  I'm a tummy sleeper too, the only way I got any sleep at all was with a body pillow (and congrats!).



Is there a specific one you recommend??  I got a body pillow at walmart for $8 and usually helps, but not perfect, I am still having issues getting comfy.  All the pregnancy pillows I've seen are like $50-70, that just seems nuts to me. 




o2bacelt said:


> Adi, when I was preggo, I had this great C shaped pillow, it helped support my tummy and would fit between my legs as well, I think I saw that they make another one that actually goes all the way around you to help support your back as well. It was the best thing I got when I was pregnant, it was the one thing I used the whole time and I used it after Delaney was born when we would bf laying down, it was perfect.



What was the brand, do you recall??  I'm trying to find one that is not too expensive.



HeatherSue said:


> I second that!!  I had one of those when I was pregnant with Tessa and Sawyer and it had such a calming effect on me.  I was so scared that I was going to lose them after I lost my first baby.  So, it was so comforting to hear their heartbeats whenever I wanted to.  I bought mine and then sold it on ebay when I was done with it (but I don't think they allow you to do that anymore).


Isn't it just so comforting?? I love it!



KARAJ said:


> OK so I was able to get a low end embroidery/sewing machine I purchased the Singer Futura CE-250, and have been ignoring my family, children, and not eating for about the last two weeks  I am in love with this thing, or more aptly in love with LEARNING this thing!!
> 
> I have made a few pair of this Easy Fit shorts for my almost five year old (he LOVES these things), a new baby carrier, and of course a couple of the add straps sew together and you have a dress material dresses . and today I tried to make a really adorable outfit for my 3 year old who is the height of a 4T yet the waist and chest of about a 24month. The top turned out SO well I was so happy and then she put it on and not only was it a short 4 that made it like a belly shirt, the rest of the top was to large. I did try and make a new seam on each side and I think maybe she can wear it as a play shirt if I can find something to add to it to make it a little longer. I really am kind of sad about that one because I used my really cute minnie dot material.
> 
> I guess I am going to have to get good at changing patterns a little bit. But that is one reason I started to try and make their clothing, skinny kids! Oh I wish I had their problems LOL. I will add pics when I am allowed and figure it out. You guys are so great and I really enjoy reading this board.
> 
> Thanks Jessica



My MIL has a futura (350) that I use exclusively, and I love it.  But where are the pictures of all your creations, SHARE 



karamat said:


> Oh - and there are no buttons on it yet because just as I was sitting down to put them on I decided I want different ones.  Guess that means a trip to JoAnns tomorrow!!



I LOVE this fabric - where did you get the sheet set??


----------



## Tinka_Belle

I have to tell you guys this story because I thought it was so cute. I was at my grandparent's house this evening and my grandma tells me "That is one smart little girl that you have." And I asked her why. She told me that she had pulled out a needle and some thread and was going to try to reattach the string to one of her seat cushions for her stools. She said that Jenna took the needle and threaded it and stitched the string back onto the cushion.  You gotta love that girl. I think that she knew that that was something that my grandma really couldn't do.


----------



## Jennia

SallyfromDE said:


> Here is one. Well, 2. Not a good shot of the back, but it's shirred. A good summer Lilo. Leaf skirt over a green skort.



Still lots of catching up to do, but had to comment on this! I'm not usually a fan of Lilo, but this outfit is fantastic and really looks great!


----------



## disneymommieof2

Hey everyone wanted to give you a grandpa update: Although he was doing well immediately following surgery the family has now been told that grandpa will not survive this. They are preparing to transfer him to hospice care. He has been having trouble with his liver not functioning properly and also breathing issues. This week has been so up and down, it's hard to explain to lucas that he won't get to see great-grandpa again. Sophia doesn't understand so we haven't talked about much with her. Grandpa lives so far away they have only been to visit a few times so they don't know him very well. My fil is going down on monday he is hoping grandpa will still be alive. 

Thanks for letting me share and for your thoughts and prayers for our family. I don't know what grandma is going to do with out him, they have been married for coming up on 60 years and she has been taking care of grandpa for such a long time. I'm sure her heart is breaking!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

disneymommieof2 said:


> Hey everyone wanted to give you a grandpa update: Although he was doing well immediately following surgery the family has now been told that grandpa will not survive this. They are preparing to transfer him to hospice care. He has been having trouble with his liver not functioning properly and also breathing issues. This week has been so up and down, it's hard to explain to lucas that he won't get to see great-grandpa again. Sophia doesn't understand so we haven't talked about much with her. Grandpa lives so far away they have only been to visit a few times so they don't know him very well. My fil is going down on monday he is hoping grandpa will still be alive.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share and for your thoughts and prayers for our family. I don't know what grandma is going to do with out him, they have been married for coming up on 60 years and she has been taking care of grandpa for such a long time. I'm sure her heart is breaking!



I am so sorry you are going through this.  We just lost my Grandmom to breast cancer and it has been tough explaining it to the girls - I just bought a book called " I Miss You" that seems pretty good about explaining the funeral and saying goodbye and how to keep their memory alive. I am going to read it tomorrow to the girls. Hopefully I can with out crying too much.


----------



## carrie6466

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I am going to make a dress for a Chinese Auction we are having to help our team raise money for the 3day breast cancer walk in Philly. I am not sure what pattern to use. This is the material I was going to use thinking that it would be nice for a "Party" dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already have the Miss Lilly, Sami, tulle twil skirt, stripwork, simply sweet and the Wrap top dress (patchwork kids). What do you think would be good and help bring in the most money?




That is the same farbric I bought to make my DD a dress for her birthday party.  I haven't decided what I am going to do with it yet though (her bd is 6/27)


----------



## carrie6466

disneymommieof2 said:


> Hey everyone wanted to give you a grandpa update: Although he was doing well immediately following surgery the family has now been told that grandpa will not survive this. They are preparing to transfer him to hospice care. He has been having trouble with his liver not functioning properly and also breathing issues. This week has been so up and down, it's hard to explain to lucas that he won't get to see great-grandpa again. Sophia doesn't understand so we haven't talked about much with her. Grandpa lives so far away they have only been to visit a few times so they don't know him very well. My fil is going down on monday he is hoping grandpa will still be alive.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share and for your thoughts and prayers for our family. I don't know what grandma is going to do with out him, they have been married for coming up on 60 years and she has been taking care of grandpa for such a long time. I'm sure her heart is breaking!




So sorry to hear this.


----------



## jessica52877

Tinka_Belle said:


> That is a terrific place to start. I have a machine that will do the appliques, but I usually do it by hand. Some others on here do it by and hand and some do it with their machines. I guess it depends on your preference.



I think Crystal said that perfectly! It is a personal preference. I love the freedom of hand and it takes about the same time to do. I get annoyed using the machine. 

A mickey head is good place to start but also just a square of some sort so it isn't as much curving.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I am going to make a dress for a Chinese Auction we are having to help our team raise money for the 3day breast cancer walk in Philly. I am not sure what pattern to use. This is the material I was going to use thinking that it would be nice for a "Party" dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already have the Miss Lilly, Sami, tulle twil skirt, stripwork, simply sweet and the Wrap top dress (patchwork kids). What do you think would be good and help bring in the most money?



Cute fabric! I love the wrap top dress but that probably isn't the easiest and I would go with some a bit on the easier side. Some people just don't get customs. Quite a few recently have been disappointed in what the auctions brought in. I would still do it but just not spend days on it!



disneymommieof2 said:


> Hey everyone wanted to give you a grandpa update: Although he was doing well immediately following surgery the family has now been told that grandpa will not survive this. They are preparing to transfer him to hospice care. He has been having trouble with his liver not functioning properly and also breathing issues. This week has been so up and down, it's hard to explain to lucas that he won't get to see great-grandpa again. Sophia doesn't understand so we haven't talked about much with her. Grandpa lives so far away they have only been to visit a few times so they don't know him very well. My fil is going down on monday he is hoping grandpa will still be alive.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share and for your thoughts and prayers for our family. I don't know what grandma is going to do with out him, they have been married for coming up on 60 years and she has been taking care of grandpa for such a long time. I'm sure her heart is breaking!



I am sorry Anna. I'll be praying for him and the family.



NaeNae said:


> QUESTION???
> 
> Has anyone made the spiral skirt from YCMT?  I'm reading the directions and I'm a little confused about how you finish the bottom of the skirt.  It talks about cutting out the "V" before hemming.  I can't figure it out when I look at the pictures.  Oh Carla I wish this was one of yours, then the directions would be clearer.



I haven't but didn't want to think you got skipped over.



carrie6466 said:


> That is the same farbric I bought to make my DD a dress for her birthday party.  I haven't decided what I am going to do with it yet though (her bd is 6/27)



That fabric is just gorgeous!


----------



## Kayleebug

I got my first machine applique done! 





I've been lurking for a few weeks and have been inspired to make mickey head t-shirts for all of us, a pirate shorts set for my DD5 months and a pirate sundress for DD7! Thanks! I have an embroidery machine that will do machine appliques.  My question is, where do you purchase Disney applique patterns?  I looked at SWAK, and they have princess things but they're not Disney princesses.


----------



## minnie2

twob4him said:


> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u116/twob4him/IMGP8340.jpg[/IMG
> [/QUOTE]I love that!  It is too cute!!!!!
> 
> [quote="sohappy, post: 31630304"]Awesome job!  It looks great.  I am the opposite of you.  I started on machine embroidery (though, not the *proper* way).  Then I started hand piecing.  I LOVE hand piecing sooooo much.  I don't see myself going back to machine again.
> 
> ETA- can you make reservations this weekend?  I was under the impression that it changed to 90 days with the new system.  If not, I am behind!!![/QUOTE]I see you found this out but it is 90 days now.  I thought mine was coming up this week but I called and it is changed back to 90 so I have until Aug 3rd!
> When are you going?  Looks like we will be there close to the same time.... I will be there 11/1-11/7
> 
> [quote="SallyfromDE, post: 31630794"]I've finally got around to working on a project that I've been wanting to do for awhile. It was supposed to be something that Kirsta and I did together, but she wasn't much help! :rotfl: I like that appliques that everyone does, but I really wasn't sure I had the patience, so I did a color work. Kirsta helped me color one design, and I had to finish it up.
> 
> [IMG]http://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk306/Sally19805/100_1346.jpg
> 
> 
> I used the Dainty Design strip work top, from YCMT. But changed it around some to do what I needed. Everyone thinks the top is too skimpy, but it's too late now. If I make another one, I'll know better. I also used the Disney World coloring book.


VERY cute and summery!



sheridee32 said:


> I need some opinions I am working on a carlas strip work top with a cinderella theme, all the characters i used are appliqued but I have this beautiful cinderella holding one of the mice it is embroideried and i am trying to decide if want that on the bodice or an appliqued cinderella. Help. Oh yea my daughter that works for disney world got the partners in excellence award for downtown they are only giving so many for each area and for all of downtown they only gave 13 and I am so happy for her she has only been a manager for over a year.
> Thanks guys


Sorry now ideas for you... Maybe if you posted pictures we could visualize it better?
Congrats to your DD though!!!!



pixeegrl said:


> We got to come down earlier than we intended so i got a couple of shots of Abby in her dress...I had to bribe her with a clementine...luckily it matches the dress...Im still gonna add some more ribbon trim to the underdress and now I can't wait to work on the Tink.
> 
> The back is my favorite...I just love those curls too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the front....





NaeNae said:


> QUESTION???
> 
> Has anyone made the spiral skirt from YCMT?  I'm reading the directions and I'm a little confused about how you finish the bottom of the skirt.  It talks about cutting out the "V" before hemming.  I can't figure it out when I look at the pictures.  Oh Carla I wish this was one of yours, then the directions would be clearer.


VERY cute!  Love the curls!  
 I think Teresa made a Buzz one?  
Nikki wants a Tink one for our trip so it is on my list!


princessmom29 said:


> Hery guys. Here are the before promised pics of sarah's flower girl hair:
> 
> Just finishing up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my sister
> 
> I got my first machine applique done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not completely happy with it. Somewher in the 40, yes 40 blocks of stitiching O think i pulled the fabric in the hoop a little because some of the stitiching is just a little off. It is most noticeable on the eyes. It was great for the learning the machine and all its little quirks though. I am in agreement with whoever said it doesn't save time, but as i don't have a prayer of getiing the small facial details right of characters I am thrilled to at least prove i can finish one this complex.
> 
> And one more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The precious dress with Carla's free sash pattern. I`increased the width of the skirt to 45 inches.


She is so cute with her fancy hair!  Love the new dress!  
Great job on the applique!




karamat said:


> I used the next size up on the pattern (which she should actually be wearing now) but used a 1/4" seam instead of the 5/8" the pattern called for.  The fabric is from a sheet set - and what a PITA it was to work with... it was so thin and shifted A LOT.  Next time I'll try some heavy starch on the fabric first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - and there are no buttons on it yet because just as I was sitting down to put them on I decided I want different ones.  Guess that means a trip to JoAnns tomorrow!!


Really cute!  



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I am going to make a dress for a Chinese Auction we are having to help our team raise money for the 3day breast cancer walk in Philly. I am not sure what pattern to use. This is the material I was going to use thinking that it would be nice for a "Party" dress.
> 
> I already have the Miss Lilly, Sami, tulle twil skirt, stripwork, simply sweet and the Wrap top dress (patchwork kids). What do you think would be good and help bring in the most money?


Cute fabric!  I say go with a simply sweat since it is fast and cute!  I would also consider getting a minimum bid requirement on it!  Like some one else said sadly lately home made things haven't been selling for what theya re worth!



Tinka_Belle said:


> I have to tell you guys this story because I thought it was so cute. I was at my grandparent's house this evening and my grandma tells me "That is one smart little girl that you have." And I asked her why. She told me that she had pulled out a needle and some thread and was going to try to reattach the string to one of her seat cushions for her stools. She said that Jenna took the needle and threaded it and stitched the string back onto the cushion.  You gotta love that girl. I think that she knew that that was something that my grandma really couldn't do.


Good for her!  What a cutie she is!!!!!!!!



disneymommieof2 said:


> Hey everyone wanted to give you a grandpa update: Although he was doing well immediately following surgery the family has now been told that grandpa will not survive this. They are preparing to transfer him to hospice care. He has been having trouble with his liver not functioning properly and also breathing issues. This week has been so up and down, it's hard to explain to lucas that he won't get to see great-grandpa again. Sophia doesn't understand so we haven't talked about much with her. Grandpa lives so far away they have only been to visit a few times so they don't know him very well. My fil is going down on monday he is hoping grandpa will still be alive.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share and for your thoughts and prayers for our family. I don't know what grandma is going to do with out him, they have been married for coming up on 60 years and she has been taking care of grandpa for such a long time. I'm sure her heart is breaking!


I am so sorry to hear this.



Kayleebug said:


> I got my first machine applique done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been lurking for a few weeks and have been inspired to make mickey head t-shirts for all of us, a pirate shorts set for my DD5 months and a pirate sundress for DD7! Thanks! I have an embroidery machine that will do machine appliques.  My question is, where do you purchase Disney applique patterns?  I looked at SWAK, and they have princess things but they're not Disney princesses.



Great job!  


*
Should I feel bad????*
 One of Nikki's friends moms called me yesterday asking if her DD could barrow Nikki's Hannah Montana Skirt.  Turns out she meant one of Nikki's Pettiskirts.  I gues HM wears them a bunch in her movie.  Any way I hemmed and hawed then I told her I wasn't sure because they are so $$ and her Mema gave them to her.  I inflated the price a bit saying they where $80-$100 each which they can be found for tat price.  The mom understood but I still feel awful.   I love these skirts and so does Nikki and god forbid the little girl ripped one Nik would be so upset and frankly I would be livid.  I just not sure if the mom was the type to replace it it it were to get ruined and frankly I didn't want to take the chance.  I did offer for her to barrow another patchwork HM skirt I made and told her how she could easily make maybe a full tutu type skirt and maybe throw on some leggings and stuff to make it Hannah Montana ish.  I also told her what they where called and said she could find them on line if she wanted to buy one. 

Why do I feel so bad about this?  UGH!


----------



## pixeegrl

ireland_nicole said:


> Sorry for the quick drive by here, but DH is working overseas again, and things are nuts here.  To those with health crises, I am praying for ya'll.  Here's my question, where is the Feliz pattern?  I finally broke down and bought my first Carla C pattern (now I get what the fuss is about.)  and wanted to work on something else from YCMT; but can't find the dress anywhere  Help please!



They are Studio Tantrum and I got mine from Banberry Place, I felt I got the best price there with shipping and I received it rather quickly! I traced mine out onto a shower curtain liner because I knew I would use it repeatedly! Also, Trillium has the best sew along. It helped immensely if I got stuck while sewing. here's a link http://trilliumdesign.blogspot.com/2008/11/feliz-sew-along.html


----------



## pixeegrl

Kayleebug said:


> I got my first machine applique done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been lurking for a few weeks and have been inspired to make mickey head t-shirts for all of us, a pirate shorts set for my DD5 months and a pirate sundress for DD7! Thanks! I have an embroidery machine that will do machine appliques.  My question is, where do you purchase Disney applique patterns?  I looked at SWAK, and they have princess things but they're not Disney princesses.



Adorable! I am still afraid to try...Stitch On Time has some great Disney appliques...


----------



## pixeegrl

minnie2 said:


> *
> Should I feel bad????*
> One of Nikki's friends moms called me yesterday asking if her DD could barrow Nikki's Hannah Montana Skirt.  Turns out she meant one of Nikki's Pettiskirts.  I gues HM wears them a bunch in her movie.  Any way I hemmed and hawed then I told her I wasn't sure because they are so $$ and her Mema gave them to her.  I inflated the price a bit saying they where $80-$100 each which they can be found for tat price.  The mom understood but I still feel awful.   I love these skirts and so does Nikki and god forbid the little girl ripped one Nik would be so upset and frankly I would be livid.  I just not sure if the mom was the type to replace it it it were to get ruined and frankly I didn't want to take the chance.  I did offer for her to barrow another patchwork HM skirt I made and told her how she could easily make maybe a full tutu type skirt and maybe throw on some leggings and stuff to make it Hannah Montana ish.  I also told her what they where called and said she could find them on line if she wanted to buy one.
> 
> Why do I feel so bad about this?  UGH!


I think you did just fine, you paid good money for them and they seem to be something your daughter treasures. I think you gave her some good options as well.


----------



## pixeegrl

OK ladies Mothers Day is coming up and well, I have been wanting one for scrapbooking but it seems I can get some sewing use out of it too lol. I know some of you use them for cutting out applique so my question is what kind of software do I need or is it dies, I don't know much about them? Are there different machines and which would I need for making my own designs...a different brand? Okay, sorry maybe  I need to find the scrapbooking board lol. Any help would be greatly appreciated ....

editing to add does anyone have the Silhoutte?


----------



## twob4him

I love that Cinderella applique! I am learning myself too! I love your fabric too! So cute!




*Guess what???*
I forgot to mention that *I finally broke down and bought the Feliz and Vida* (and 5 yards of Good Folks by Anna Marie Horner) on Friday!  I have been on the fence about it for many months now. I have hesitated because I only buy Carla's patterns...I stopped using commercial patterns all together. So I am sure I will need some help but I figure you all know what you are doing!


----------



## revrob

minnie2 said:


> *
> Should I feel bad????*
> One of Nikki's friends moms called me yesterday asking if her DD could barrow Nikki's Hannah Montana Skirt.  Turns out she meant one of Nikki's Pettiskirts.  I gues HM wears them a bunch in her movie.  Any way I hemmed and hawed then I told her I wasn't sure because they are so $$ and her Mema gave them to her.  I inflated the price a bit saying they where $80-$100 each which they can be found for tat price.  The mom understood but I still feel awful.   I love these skirts and so does Nikki and god forbid the little girl ripped one Nik would be so upset and frankly I would be livid.  I just not sure if the mom was the type to replace it it it were to get ruined and frankly I didn't want to take the chance.  I did offer for her to barrow another patchwork HM skirt I made and told her how she could easily make maybe a full tutu type skirt and maybe throw on some leggings and stuff to make it Hannah Montana ish.  I also told her what they where called and said she could find them on line if she wanted to buy one.
> 
> Why do I feel so bad about this?  UGH!



Don't feel bad!  I don't think I would lend out a pettiskirt either.  They're pricey and difficult to come by!  If something happened to one, it would take either a lot of money and patience on ebay OR several months waiting on an order to be completed from the manufacturer.  It's not really the kind of thing that I would let someone borrow.


----------



## minnie2

pixeegrl said:


> I think you did just fine, you paid good money for them and they seem to be something your daughter treasures. I think you gave her some good options as well.





revrob said:


> Don't feel bad!  I don't think I would lend out a pettiskirt either.  They're pricey and difficult to come by!  If something happened to one, it would take either a lot of money and patience on ebay OR several months waiting on an order to be completed from the manufacturer.  It's not really the kind of thing that I would let someone borrow.


Thanks for making me feel better!  I am just not sure some one who had no clue about pettiskirts would 'get it'  So i just dn't want to be the meanie  you know?



twob4him said:


> I love that Cinderella applique! I am learning myself too! I love your fabric too! So cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Guess what???*
> I forgot to mention that *I finally broke down and bought the Feliz and Vida* (and 5 yards of Good Folks by Anna Marie Horner) on Friday!  I have been on the fence about it for many months now. I have hesitated because I only buy Carla's patterns...I stopped using commercial patterns all together. So I am sure I will need some help but I figure you all know what you are doing!


Cool! I can't wait to see what you make!


----------



## adoptionmomma4

minnie2 said:


> Should I feel bad????
> 
> One of Nikki's friends moms called me yesterday asking if her DD could barrow Nikki's Hannah Montana Skirt.  Turns out she meant one of Nikki's Pettiskirts.  I gues HM wears them a bunch in her movie.  Any way I hemmed and hawed then I told her I wasn't sure because they are so $$ and her Mema gave them to her.  I inflated the price a bit saying they where $80-$100 each which they can be found for tat price.  The mom understood but I still feel awful.   I love these skirts and so does Nikki and god forbid the little girl ripped one Nik would be so upset and frankly I would be livid.  I just not sure if the mom was the type to replace it it it were to get ruined and frankly I didn't want to take the chance.  I did offer for her to barrow another patchwork HM skirt I made and told her how she could easily make maybe a full tutu type skirt and maybe throw on some leggings and stuff to make it Hannah Montana ish.  I also told her what they where called and said she could find them on line if she wanted to buy one.
> 
> Why do I feel so bad about this?  UGH!



I would not feel bad.  There are things that jus can not be easily replaced.  Especially since it sounds like you really don't know the mother well enough to know if she would or could replace it if something happened to it.  You also can not replace the sentimental value of the petti coming from grandma.

This past cheer season the little girl across the street was going to cheer at Leanne's gym.  Well, Leanne and I offered to let the little girl borrow Leanne's old uniform (we had two) since she would be on a team that wore the same uniform and Leanne would be on the senior team and wear a new one.  As it turned out Leanne was asked to be on both teams, so she would need her old uniform.  I had given her the smaller of the two uniforms and it did not fit, so Leanne thinking she was doing something nice gave the little girl the larger uniform.  

Long story short- the little girl did not cheer.  The week before our first competition I sent Leanne up-stairs to get her uniforms and cheer stuff.  She comes down with a uniform so tight she could barley walk and had not got the other uniform back from the little girl (I had sent her over for it).  When Leanne and I went over to get it from her, she and her mom said she never borrowed it (I gave it directly to her mom and told her how expensive it was) and didn't know where it could be.  We never did find the uniform.  It would have been about $350 to replace, but we didn't have the time.  Luckily someone gave me a used one.  So two days before our first comp.  I was having an adult medium sized uniform remade into a youth X-small to fit my DD.  It cost a fortune, was a complete waste of time and added a ton of stress to a lot of people.  Things have also never been the same with the neighbor and I.  She knows she has that uniform.  I however have let it go.  She, however barley speaks to me.


----------



## 3goofyboys

disneymommieof2 said:


> Hey everyone wanted to give you a grandpa update: Although he was doing well immediately following surgery the family has now been told that grandpa will not survive this. They are preparing to transfer him to hospice care. He has been having trouble with his liver not functioning properly and also breathing issues. This week has been so up and down, it's hard to explain to lucas that he won't get to see great-grandpa again. Sophia doesn't understand so we haven't talked about much with her. Grandpa lives so far away they have only been to visit a few times so they don't know him very well. My fil is going down on monday he is hoping grandpa will still be alive.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share and for your thoughts and prayers for our family. I don't know what grandma is going to do with out him, they have been married for coming up on 60 years and she has been taking care of grandpa for such a long time. I'm sure her heart is breaking!




 to you.


----------



## minnie2

adoptionmomma4 said:


> I would not feel bad.  There are things that jus can not be easily replaced.  Especially since it sounds like you really don't know the mother well enough to know if she would or could replace it if something happened to it.  You also can not replace the sentimental value of the petti coming from grandma.
> 
> This past cheer season the little girl across the street was going to cheer at Leanne's gym.  Well, Leanne and I offered to let the little girl borrow Leanne's old uniform (we had two) since she would be on a team that wore the same uniform and Leanne would be on the senior team and wear a new one.  As it turned out Leanne was asked to be on both teams, so she would need her old uniform.  I had given her the smaller of the two uniforms and it did not fit, so Leanne thinking she was doing something nice gave the little girl the larger uniform.
> 
> Long story short- the little girl did not cheer.  The week before our first competition I sent Leanne up-stairs to get her uniforms and cheer stuff.  She comes down with a uniform so tight she could barley walk and had not got the other uniform back from the little girl (I had sent her over for it).  When Leanne and I went over to get it from her, she and her mom said she never borrowed it (I gave it directly to her mom and told her how expensive it was) and didn't know where it could be.  We never did find the uniform.  It would have been about $350 to replace, but we didn't have the time.  Luckily someone gave me a used one.  So two days before our first comp.  I was having an adult medium sized uniform remade into a youth X-small to fit my DD.  It cost a fortune, was a complete waste of time and added a ton of stress to a lot of people.  Things have also never been the same with the neighbor and I.  She knows she has that uniform.  I however have let it go.  She, however barley speaks to me.


OMG Why would that neighbor do that?  That is just awful!  I am sorry she did that to you guys!  
This story make me realize it was ok to say no!


----------



## HeatherSue

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Just wondering what kind of software do you ladies have for your embroidery machine?  I have a Brother, and I am trying to decide if I should get the PED-Basic, or should I wait and save up for something like the PE-Design or another equivalent software?



I have Embird.  It took me a LONG time to learn how to use it. I finally broke down and bought a tutorial for it and now I know what I'm doing, kind of.



SallyfromDE said:


>


I love it!!  I don't remember ever seeing colored pictures on outfits before.  It gives it such a unique look!  If you're worried about it being too skimpy, I would just put a tank top or t-shirt and leggings under it.  I do that with a lot of Tessa's outfits when she wears them to school.



sheridee32 said:


> I need some opinions I am working on a carlas strip work top with a cinderella theme, all the characters i used are appliqued but I have this beautiful cinderella holding one of the mice it is embroideried and i am trying to decide if want that on the bodice or an appliqued cinderella. Help. Oh yea my daughter that works for disney world got the partners in excellence award for downtown they are only giving so many for each area and for all of downtown they only gave 13 and I am so happy for her she has only been a manager for over a year.
> Thanks guys


Congrats to your daughter!  Where does she work in Downtown Disney?

I think an embroidered one on the bodice would be great.  I put an embroidered Dumbo on the bodice of an outfit for Tessa and I liked the way it looked better than if I would have tried a small applique.  Here's a picture:







KARAJ said:


> OK so I was able to get a low end embroidery/sewing machine I purchased the Singer Futura CE-250, and have been ignoring my family, children, and not eating for about the last two weeks  I am in love with this thing, or more aptly in love with LEARNING this thing!!
> 
> I have made a few pair of this Easy Fit shorts for my almost five year old (he LOVES these things), a new baby carrier, and of course a couple of the add straps sew together and you have a dress material dresses . and today I tried to make a really adorable outfit for my 3 year old who is the height of a 4T yet the waist and chest of about a 24month. The top turned out SO well I was so happy and then she put it on and not only was it a short 4 that made it like a belly shirt, the rest of the top was to large. I did try and make a new seam on each side and I think maybe she can wear it as a play shirt if I can find something to add to it to make it a little longer. I really am kind of sad about that one because I used my really cute minnie dot material.
> 
> I guess I am going to have to get good at changing patterns a little bit. But that is one reason I started to try and make their clothing, skinny kids! Oh I wish I had their problems LOL. I will add pics when I am allowed and figure it out. You guys are so great and I really enjoy reading this board.
> 
> Thanks Jessica



What pattern are you using?  I really like CarlaC's patterns on YCMT because you go by the chest measurement and then you can lengthen it if you have a tall skinny kid (I do, so I know where you're coming from).  



pixeegrl said:


>


That is ADORABLE!! So is she!!!



SallyfromDE said:


> Super easy.
> 
> Iron freeze paper on the back of your fabric to stablize it. Shiny side to fabric.
> 
> Make a copy of your coloring page. Put it behind your fabric. Use a light box, or put it up to the window. Use a fabric pen to draw the outlines.
> 
> Now you can color your picture.
> 
> You might have to use your pen to re outline some of your picture to darken it from be lightened from coloring.
> 
> Peel the freezer paper off. Put a paper towel on the ironing board and iron your fabric from the back.
> 
> Now your set. After it's been washed a few times and you think it's faded. You can re color it and iron it again to set it.


Thank you for the tutorial!  That sounds easy enough!



ireland_nicole said:


> Sorry for the quick drive by here, but DH is working overseas again, and things are nuts here.  To those with health crises, I am praying for ya'll.  Here's my question, where is the Feliz pattern?  I finally broke down and bought my first Carla C pattern (now I get what the fuss is about.)  and wanted to work on something else from YCMT; but can't find the dress anywhere  Help please!


It's not a YCMT pattern, unfortunately.  I know someone will point you in the right direction of where to buy it, though.



revrob said:


> Just wanted to let you all know - I'M HOME!  HAD A GREAT TRIP, BUT THERE'S NO PLACE LIKE HOME!


 back!



NaeNae said:


> QUESTION???
> 
> Has anyone made the spiral skirt from YCMT?  I'm reading the directions and I'm a little confused about how you finish the bottom of the skirt.  It talks about cutting out the "V" before hemming.I can't figure it out when I look at the pictures.  Oh Carla I wish this was one of yours, then the directions would be clearer.


Yes, I've made it!  It was one of the first things I ever made.  I had NO idea what "v" they are talking about!  I just had to kind of wing it.  The hem didn't turn out great, but you hardly notice once it's all together. Here's a picture:










princessmom29 said:


>


I LOVE her hair! That looks beautiful!  The machine applique turned out great, too!  I love the precious dress, too!  I wish I had some of that sparkly toile!



karamat said:


> BTW - does anyone have the thing from Bed, Bath, and Beyond that will convert printed photos to digital?  I saw it in their ad for about $80 and wondered if it actually worked.


This might be a stupid questions, but wouldn't a scanner work to turn your photos into digital pictures?  That's how I do it.  They're pretty cheap. I paid about $30 for mine at Best Buy (it's also a printer). 

I love the shirt, too!  SO cute!! That is one of my favorite fabrics.



waltfans5 said:


> Hey All.  I have a question.  Do most of you do your own appliqueing or do you have the machines that do it for you?  I have never done it before and I was thinking about trying something simple like the Mickey head on a t-shirt.  Is that a good place to start?


Yes, that would be great!  I have a tutorial that has helped some people.  It makes it a little easier for beginners.  Here's a link:
http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008/04/bestest-applique-tutorial.html
I'd like to note that I didn't name it! My sister did! :lol:



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I already have the Miss Lilly, Sami, tulle twil skirt, stripwork, simply sweet and the Wrap top dress (patchwork kids). What do you think would be good and help bring in the most money?


I am loving that fabric!  I think something with tulle involved would be cutest with that fabric!



Tinka_Belle said:


> I have to tell you guys this story because I thought it was so cute. I was at my grandparent's house this evening and my grandma tells me "That is one smart little girl that you have." And I asked her why. She told me that she had pulled out a needle and some thread and was going to try to reattach the string to one of her seat cushions for her stools. She said that Jenna took the needle and threaded it and stitched the string back onto the cushion.  You gotta love that girl. I think that she knew that that was something that my grandma really couldn't do.


That is so cute!  What a sweetheart!



disneymommieof2 said:


> Hey everyone wanted to give you a grandpa update: Although he was doing well immediately following surgery the family has now been told that grandpa will not survive this. They are preparing to transfer him to hospice care. He has been having trouble with his liver not functioning properly and also breathing issues. This week has been so up and down, it's hard to explain to lucas that he won't get to see great-grandpa again. Sophia doesn't understand so we haven't talked about much with her. Grandpa lives so far away they have only been to visit a few times so they don't know him very well. My fil is going down on monday he is hoping grandpa will still be alive.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share and for your thoughts and prayers for our family. I don't know what grandma is going to do with out him, they have been married for coming up on 60 years and she has been taking care of grandpa for such a long time. I'm sure her heart is breaking!


I'm so sorry, Anna.    I'll pray for you and your family. 



Kayleebug said:


> I've been lurking for a few weeks and have been inspired to make mickey head t-shirts for all of us, a pirate shorts set for my DD5 months and a pirate sundress for DD7! Thanks! I have an embroidery machine that will do machine appliques.  My question is, where do you purchase Disney applique patterns?  I looked at SWAK, and they have princess things but they're not Disney princesses.


Etsy and Ebay are great places to look.  The problem is that you can't just search for "Disney" or the character you want because they aren't allowed to list them as such!  So, you have to search through a lot.  There are several sellers that seem to specialize in Disney designs, though.  You could also try www.stitchontime.com



minnie2 said:


> One of Nikki's friends moms called me yesterday asking if her DD could barrow Nikki's Hannah Montana Skirt.  Turns out she meant one of Nikki's Pettiskirts.  I gues HM wears them a bunch in her movie.  Any way I hemmed and hawed then I told her I wasn't sure because they are so $$ and her Mema gave them to her.  I inflated the price a bit saying they where $80-$100 each which they can be found for tat price.  The mom understood but I still feel awful.   I love these skirts and so does Nikki and god forbid the little girl ripped one Nik would be so upset and frankly I would be livid.  I just not sure if the mom was the type to replace it it it were to get ruined and frankly I didn't want to take the chance.  I did offer for her to barrow another patchwork HM skirt I made and told her how she could easily make maybe a full tutu type skirt and maybe throw on some leggings and stuff to make it Hannah Montana ish.  I also told her what they where called and said she could find them on line if she wanted to buy one.
> 
> Why do I feel so bad about this?  UGH!



No, I wouldn't loan Tessa's pettiskirts out, either.  Actually, they were hanging in her closet when some friends came over a while back. One of the older girls put one on without asking and it broke the elastic in the waist and ripped it down the side. I am NOT happy about it!


----------



## jessica52877

I am so against letting people borrow things. You end up never seeing them again no matter who they are or how it is gone about! Why is that! If I borrowed something I would return it!!



pixeegrl said:


> OK ladies Mothers Day is coming up and well, I have been wanting one for scrapbooking but it seems I can get some sewing use out of it too lol. I know some of you use them for cutting out applique so my question is what kind of software do I need or is it dies, I don't know much about them? Are there different machines and which would I need for making my own designs...a different brand? Okay, sorry maybe  I need to find the scrapbooking board lol. Any help would be greatly appreciated ....
> 
> editing to add does anyone have the Silhoutte?



I have SCAL (sure cuts a lot). That makes it so I can scan something or use any picture and then the cricut will cut it out. It is something that you have to learn how to do. I have done a few things but don't really have the time to mess with it much. It voids your warranty from cricut though. 

You can just use the cricut and the different cartridges though. It just seems to all add up so fast. I have the expression. I wanted the biggest one. I think most people will agree to use the extra $ and get the biggest one.


----------



## Twins+2more

karamat said:


> Well - I have my first thing made for our December trip
> 
> I used the next size up on the pattern (which she should actually be wearing now) but used a 1/4" seam instead of the 5/8" the pattern called for.  The fabric is from a sheet set - and what a PITA it was to work with... it was so thin and shifted A LOT.  Next time I'll try some heavy starch on the fabric first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - and there are no buttons on it yet because just as I was sitting down to put them on I decided I want different ones.  Guess that means a trip to JoAnns tomorrow!!



I love this!   The body parts is my FAVORITE material.  I think you shoudl go to the scrapbook section and find the mickey head buttons and use them.  That would look awasome.  Great job


----------



## MinnieVanMom

twob4him said:


> Good news! This weekend is our ADR making weekend!  Wha hooo! It sooo soon! I have been planning this trip for over a year and now everything is happening so fast!!!




The pirate is really too cute and you did a super job.  Was it hard?  
Congrats on the ADR's!  That means your trip is coming up.  I had to put up a ticker to tell me when to call.  Let me know if you get the ones you wanted.


----------



## karebear1

pixeegrl said:


> OK ladies Mothers Day is coming up and well, I have been wanting one for scrapbooking but it seems I can get some sewing use out of it too lol. I know some of you use them for cutting out applique so my question is what kind of software do I need or is it dies, I don't know much about them? Are there different machines and which would I need for making my own designs...a different brand? Okay, sorry maybe  I need to find the scrapbooking board lol. Any help would be greatly appreciated ....
> 
> editing to add does anyone have the Silhoutte?




You can use:

*Cartridges*- Cost between $29.99-89.99 per cartridge.
Advantage to using the cartridges- EASY PEASY just plug in, choose your image and cut.
Disadvantage- your limited to cutting only the images which are provided on the cartridges. 

*Sure Cuts Alot *- A computer program that costs about $60.00. Allows you to cur any image you want to provided you can make it into a vector image. To do that you can download Inkscape to your computer. This is a FREE program.

Advantage- The world is at your finger tips using this program! Basically once you've learned to use it you can cut any image you desire. It also allows you to cut any true type font you have downloaded on your computer. And.. because you can download THOUSANDS of FREE FONTS, THIS ALONE is worth the cost of buying SCAL. 
Disadvantage-  Using Sure Cuts Alot will void the 1 year warranty on your Cricut if you  use it, but your world is wide open for images if you do!  SCAL runs about $60.00, Inkscape is free. You will also need a computer program called Cricut Design Studio- made by Provo Craft.

*Cricut Design Studio-* The only Provo Craft approved program you can use, because it's made by PC. Runs about $90.00 (But you can always find it on sale for half that somewhere!). For me, this is a must if you are going to purchase the Cricut.  

Advantage-It "connects your original Cricut or Cricut Expression machine to your computer. Using an on-screen cutting mat, this program allows you to explore, design, and cut the complete Cricut Cartridge Library. 
You can design your unique cutting layout by moving, reorganizing, rotating, resizing, skewing, and welding letters, shapes, and phrases from any Cricut cartridge available. Easily save your one-of-a-kind layouts for later use or to share with others."

Disadvantage- none that I can think of.... I LOVE this program! It makes using the cricut so much easier. Well.... maybe I just thought of a disadvantage.... when a new cartridge comes out from PC, you have to update the software so it's included in your CDS program. It's free and easy to do though- so really, it's not that much of a disadvantage!


Before I bought my Cricut last year, I looked at all the die cut machines, including the Silhouette. I seriously thought about buying this machine, but changed my mind when it came to considering the learning curve of the machine. I was concerned about the Cricut and it's cost ( the machine itself was less expensive then the Silhouette, but once you've added on buying cartrdiges for the Cricut the cost really outweighed that of the Silhouette!) But the ease of use is uncomparabkle for me. Putting a cartridge in and pressing a button is no challenge for me. However, if your going to use SCAL and Inkscape, it can get a litte more complicated.

Hope some of that info helps you out.

Hope you don;t mind, but I need to make a Cricut Alert out of this post as well!!

Cricut Alert!!  SCREAMIN' DEAL!!

I just heard that Costco has the Cricut Expression including 3 cartridges on sale for 279.99! that is a screamin' deal for sure!!  THE SALE ENDS TODAY!!!


From the Costco Website:

Hot Buy
Provo Craft®
Cricut Expression
Personal Electronic Cutter
With Bonus Storybook Cartridge &
Standard Plantin Schoolbook & Accent Essentials Cartridges
Item # 408432


$279.99
Shipping & Handling included *

Hope you guys jump on this one!! You must order from the Costco website.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Karebear,

I love it when you post!  You are a criciut goddess!  I don't want or need one but just reading what you post makes me want to just buy one anyways. 

Thanks for the good information to help others.


----------



## karebear1

MinnieVanMom said:


> Karebear,
> 
> I love it when you post!  You are a criciut goddess!  I don't want or need one but just reading what you post makes me want to just buy one anyways.
> 
> Thanks for the good information to help others.




Awwww.......  You're such a sweetie to say that. It makes me feel so good! Thanks you so much- you made my day!!


----------



## minnie2

HeatherSue said:


> Yes, I've made it!  It was one of the first things I ever made.  I had NO idea what "v" they are talking about!  I just had to kind of wing it.  The hem didn't turn out great, but you hardly notice once it's all together. Here's a picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I wouldn't loan Tessa's pettiskirts out, either.  Actually, they were hanging in her closet when some friends came over a while back. One of the older girls put one on without asking and it broke the elastic in the waist and ripped it down the side. I am NOT happy about it!


I have't seen that!  it is so cute!  What top did you make to go with it?

 UGh I would be so upset too!  Ok no i realy don't feel bad!



jessica52877 said:


> I am so against letting people borrow things. You end up never seeing them again no matter who they are or how it is gone about! Why is that! If I borrowed something I would return it!!
> .


I hear you this is how i feel I only let people barrow things IF I don't care about getting them back.  Or books books I don't mind.


----------



## HeatherSue

minnie2 said:


> I have't seen that!  it is so cute!  What top did you make to go with it?



I drafted my own pattern for the top.  I don't even remember how I did it now!


----------



## karebear1

HeatherSue said:


> I drafted my own pattern for the top.  I don't even remember how I did it now!




Heather???? Is it really you?!?!?  I've missed you so much!


----------



## HeatherSue

karebear1 said:


> Heather???? Is it really you?!?!?  I've missed you so much!



Tis I, my dearl! I've missed you, too!   I miss all my sewing friends.  I just haven't been online so much lately.  I've been working on figuring out how to digitize my own applique designs.  I've got about 6 of them done, but they need some tweaking yet.


----------



## adoptionmomma4

minnie2 said:


> OMG Why would that neighbor do that?  That is just awful!  I am sorry she did that to you guys!
> This story make me realize it was ok to say no!



I think she may have lost something or ruined it in someway.  It was just easier to say they didn't have it than to tell us the truth.  I have honestly let it go   But, she really doesn't talk to me.   Don't know???

Anyway- Again, I would not feel bad for not loaning the petti.  There are very few people I will loan things to.  you just don't know if you will get it back the way it was given.



karebear1 said:


> You can use:
> 
> *Cartridges*- Cost between $29.99-89.99 per cartridge.
> Advantage to using the cartridges- EASY PEASY just plug in, choose your image and cut.
> Disadvantage- your limited to cutting only the images which are provided on the cartridges.
> 
> *Sure Cuts Alot *- A computer program that costs about $60.00. Allows you to cur any image you want to provided you can make it into a vector image. To do that you can download Inkscape to your computer. This is a FREE program.
> 
> Advantage- The world is at your finger tips using this program! Basically once you've learned to use it you can cut any image you desire. It also allows you to cut any true type font you have downloaded on your computer. And.. because you can download THOUSANDS of FREE FONTS, THIS ALONE is worth the cost of buying SCAL.
> Disadvantage-  Using Sure Cuts Alot will void the 1 year warranty on your Cricut if you  use it, but your world is wide open for images if you do!  SCAL runs about $60.00, Inkscape is free. You will also need a computer program called Cricut Design Studio- made by Provo Craft.
> 
> *Cricut Design Studio-* The only Provo Craft approved program you can use, because it's made by PC. Runs about $90.00 (But you can always find it on sale for half that somewhere!). For me, this is a must if you are going to purchase the Cricut.
> 
> Advantage-It "connects your original Cricut or Cricut Expression machine to your computer. Using an on-screen cutting mat, this program allows you to explore, design, and cut the complete Cricut Cartridge Library.
> You can design your unique cutting layout by moving, reorganizing, rotating, resizing, skewing, and welding letters, shapes, and phrases from any Cricut cartridge available. Easily save your one-of-a-kind layouts for later use or to share with others."
> 
> Disadvantage- none that I can think of.... I LOVE this program! It makes using the cricut so much easier. Well.... maybe I just thought of a disadvantage.... when a new cartridge comes out from PC, you have to update the software so it's included in your CDS program. It's free and easy to do though- so really, it's not that much of a disadvantage!
> 
> 
> Before I bought my Cricut last year, I looked at all the die cut machines, including the Silhouette. I seriously thought about buying this machine, but changed my mind when it came to considering the learning curve of the machine. I was concerned about the Cricut and it's cost ( the machine itself was less expensive then the Silhouette, but once you've added on buying cartrdiges for the Cricut the cost really outweighed that of the Silhouette!) But the ease of use is uncomparabkle for me. Putting a cartridge in and pressing a button is no challenge for me. However, if your going to use SCAL and Inkscape, it can get a litte more complicated.
> 
> Hope some of that info helps you out.
> 
> Hope you don;t mind, but I need to make a Cricut Alert out of this post as well!!
> 
> Cricut Alert!!  SCREAMIN' DEAL!!
> 
> I just heard that Costco has the Cricut Expression including 3 cartridges on sale for 279.99! that is a screamin' deal for sure!!  THE SALE ENDS TODAY!!!
> 
> 
> From the Costco Website:
> 
> Hot Buy
> Provo Craft®
> Cricut Expression
> Personal Electronic Cutter
> With Bonus Storybook Cartridge &
> Standard Plantin Schoolbook & Accent Essentials Cartridges
> Item # 408432
> 
> 
> $279.99
> Shipping & Handling included *
> 
> Hope you guys jump on this one!! You must order from the Costco website.



Thanks for all of your cricut knowledge.  I have one sitting in my craft room not even opened.  I have had it since March and I am afraid to try it.  Honestly, I have not had the time to devote to it, so I just leave it in the box.  It is on my ever growing summer list of things to do.


----------



## sahm1000

twob4him said:


> Hello all! I finally finished my pirate applique. It was my very first machine applique which was a bit ambitious considering I have no idea what I am doing. I watched one video on the swak website (what does swak stand for??? ) and the machine is borrowed so I have no one to ask for help!!! The sewing teacher never got it to work!  It has books but they are very very brief and just basically point out the features not really how to use them....
> 
> ....So that's when I came here for some much needed help!!! Thanks so much...you all are the best! With a little encouragement I got it done!!!!
> 
> *Jessica* offered a VERY helpful piece of advice...the stitch count feature...you can tell it to back up and start again.....that really helped me get it back to where I wanted. Since I messed up twice....I ended up putting the pirate on yellow cotton fabric. I think it worked out better anyways. So thanks again for your help everyone!
> 
> 
> This is a gift for a two year old boy! He likes pirates!!!  This is a tee from Walmart and Carla's easy-fit shorts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to buy one of those little mini-irons so I can iron out those lumps but I am pretty pleased with the results. There is definately a learning curve so hopefully I will improve over the next few months. My goal is to do something like what Jeanne did with the 7 dwarves! And I love some cute sets I saw on Etsy that had princesses and characters from their movies.....so many ideas! I don't know how long I will have this machine so I better get going!!!
> 
> Good news! This weekend is our ADR making weekend!  Wha hooo! It sooo soon! I have been planning this trip for over a year and now everything is happening so fast!!!



SO CUTE!  It looks fantastic!  That is an adorable set for a little boy!  I think the girl things are easier to come up with than the boy stuff and you did a wonderful job!  I'm sure they will love it!



mom2prettyprincess said:


> Ok everyone, quick question!
> 
> What is the difference between the Simply Sweet & the Stripwork jumper....specifically I am more interested in the top portion...what is the difference?




So I am way behind and I figure this has already been answered but just in case it hasn't here you go!  From what I understand (I only have the Simply Sweet) the empire tops are the same with the exception of the button instructions on the Stripwork but the simply sweet has a natural waist top choice also.  I really like the Simply Sweet and have "modified" it to make it stripwork before.  I'm sure you can't go wrong since it is Carla's pattern either way!


----------



## ireland_nicole

jessica52877 said:


> The feliz is a fabrenmix pattern, it can't be bought on YCMT. I would say ebay or etsy is the best place to get it. Someone else might chime in with another source.



Thank you so much!  That being said, you've ruined me now for sure... we lived overseas for 5 years, and the patterns are so much more like the boutique european clothes I used to buy for DD.  I'll never leave my room again.




princessmom29 said:


> Hery guys. Here are the before promised pics of sarah's flower girl hair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just finishing up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my sister
> 
> I got my first machine applique done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not completely happy with it. Somewher in the 40, yes 40 blocks of stitiching O think i pulled the fabric in the hoop a little because some of the stitiching is just a little off. It is most noticeable on the eyes. It was great for the learning the machine and all its little quirks though. I am in agreement with whoever said it doesn't save time, but as i don't have a prayer of getiing the small facial details right of characters I am thrilled to at least prove i can finish one this complex.
> 
> And one more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The precious dress with Carla's free sash pattern. I`increased the width of the skirt to 45 inches.


Your daughter looks so pretty; I love the flower girl dress, and really like the pics of the Carla C dress w/ the sash.  I think I'll have to try one. - Love the applique too!  I hope I can get to your level someday.


twob4him said:


> Thanks everyone about the pirate applique....the little boy's birthday was today and he loved it!
> 
> Ya....about the ADR's...false alarm....you are right Michelle, its for 90 days not 180 days! I guess I didn't read the email from TGMike very well!



I'm so glad he loved it!  I thought it was wonderful!



karamat said:


> OMG - this made me laugh!!! My Lab/Boxer does the same thing... she sleeps on the sofa, on her back, with her legs in the air.  I have some great pics of her doing this, but they are all pre-digital.
> 
> BTW - does anyone have the thing from Bed, Bath, and Beyond that will convert printed photos to digital?  I saw it in their ad for about $80 and wondered if it actually worked.  There is a shop near me that will convert 250 photos for $50 but I'm sure I have WAY MORE than 250 pics I'd like to have converted to digital.
> 
> 
> 
> I had DD's name (5 letters) embroidered onto 2 bags - cost me $15 per name.  This helped me convince DH that I needed an embroidery machine.  After all she was only 3 months old and we had already spent $30 on embroidered things for her... just think how much we'd be spending over the next 10 - 15 years   It worked - I got an embroidery machine a few months later!!
> 
> 
> I love that you embroidered onto fabric first!!  Helps get over the fear of working on the actual piece, and sets off the embroidery so well!!  I'll have to remember that!!
> 
> 
> Well - I have my first thing made for our December trip
> 
> I used the next size up on the pattern (which she should actually be wearing now) but used a 1/4" seam instead of the 5/8" the pattern called for.  The fabric is from a sheet set - and what a PITA it was to work with... it was so thin and shifted A LOT.  Next time I'll try some heavy starch on the fabric first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - and there are no buttons on it yet because just as I was sitting down to put them on I decided I want different ones.  Guess that means a trip to JoAnns tomorrow!!



I'm sorry the fabric was such a pain, the finished outfit is absolutely adorable, though.  I love it!



disneymommieof2 said:


> Hey everyone wanted to give you a grandpa update: Although he was doing well immediately following surgery the family has now been told that grandpa will not survive this. They are preparing to transfer him to hospice care. He has been having trouble with his liver not functioning properly and also breathing issues. This week has been so up and down, it's hard to explain to lucas that he won't get to see great-grandpa again. Sophia doesn't understand so we haven't talked about much with her. Grandpa lives so far away they have only been to visit a few times so they don't know him very well. My fil is going down on monday he is hoping grandpa will still be alive.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share and for your thoughts and prayers for our family. I don't know what grandma is going to do with out him, they have been married for coming up on 60 years and she has been taking care of grandpa for such a long time. I'm sure her heart is breaking!



 I'm so sorry your family is going through so much right now.  My thoughts and prayers are with ya'll.



pixeegrl said:


> They are Studio Tantrum and I got mine from Banberry Place, I felt I got the best price there with shipping and I received it rather quickly! I traced mine out onto a shower curtain liner because I knew I would use it repeatedly! Also, Trillium has the best sew along. It helped immensely if I got stuck while sewing. here's a link http://trilliumdesign.blogspot.com/2008/11/feliz-sew-along.html



LOL that's where I ended up last night!  I loved, loved, loved so much on there.  I think I'm definitely gonna need to buy, um, a couple of things.  I really love the european aesthetic, and my fingers are itching.  Hopefully, if I just take my time and go one step at a time, I can get through it.  And I'm really glad to hear a positive review.



adoptionmomma4 said:


> I would not feel bad.  There are things that jus can not be easily replaced.  Especially since it sounds like you really don't know the mother well enough to know if she would or could replace it if something happened to it.  You also can not replace the sentimental value of the petti coming from grandma.
> 
> This past cheer season the little girl across the street was going to cheer at Leanne's gym.  Well, Leanne and I offered to let the little girl borrow Leanne's old uniform (we had two) since she would be on a team that wore the same uniform and Leanne would be on the senior team and wear a new one.  As it turned out Leanne was asked to be on both teams, so she would need her old uniform.  I had given her the smaller of the two uniforms and it did not fit, so Leanne thinking she was doing something nice gave the little girl the larger uniform.
> 
> Long story short- the little girl did not cheer.  The week before our first competition I sent Leanne up-stairs to get her uniforms and cheer stuff.  She comes down with a uniform so tight she could barley walk and had not got the other uniform back from the little girl (I had sent her over for it).  When Leanne and I went over to get it from her, she and her mom said she never borrowed it (I gave it directly to her mom and told her how expensive it was) and didn't know where it could be.  We never did find the uniform.  It would have been about $350 to replace, but we didn't have the time.  Luckily someone gave me a used one.  So two days before our first comp.  I was having an adult medium sized uniform remade into a youth X-small to fit my DD.  It cost a fortune, was a complete waste of time and added a ton of stress to a lot of people.  Things have also never been the same with the neighbor and I.  She knows she has that uniform.  I however have let it go.  She, however barley speaks to me.



What an awful situation with a neighbor.  I'm sorry that you all had to grow through so much for nothing.  I really don't understand why people can't be a little more responsible.  Like other posters have said, I've finally had to get to a point of being "mean" and not loaning anything that I actually want back.


----------



## karebear1

HeatherSue said:


> Tis I, my dearl! I've missed you, too!   I miss all my sewing friends.  I just haven't been online so much lately.  I've been working on figuring out how to digitize my own applique designs.  I've got about 6 of them done, but they need some tweaking yet.



Oh really?!?!?!?  Sounds awesome! I can hardly wait to see what you're up to. Can you show me? it'd be fun to see how you improve over time.... just like how we saw you improve with your applique- 

You should know, however that I, The Queen of Cricut, have now dubbed thee.. QUEEN of APPLIQUE !



adoptionmomma4 said:


> Thanks for all of your cricut knowledge.  I have one sitting in my craft room not even opened.  I have had it since March and I am afraid to try it.  Honestly, I have not had the time to devote to it, so I just leave it in the box.  It is on my ever growing summer list of things to do.



Time to open that baby up and start chirping!!  It's really a very easy machine to use. Don't be afraid! Just jump on in, the water's just fine!!

If you have any questions, you can always come here and ask- I'm always happy to help out where I can, and so is Jessica, and Tom and.... well- anyone else atht has the cricut! let's see what you do once you've done it too! This thread always has more then just sewing on it.... taht's why we love it here!


----------



## momtoBrandon&Jacob

Ok I seriously need some help. I'd like to have some shirts made up for my family for our halloween trip this year. I was thinking to have matching t-shirts for the four of us for MNSSHP and then maybe a set of shirts for MK and then for AK. 

Can someone please explain to me how this is done?? This will be our 3rd trip and I'm only now discovering this. The boys' names are Brandon and Jacob. The shirts for me and DH can just say "mom" an "dad". The boys are really into Toy Story, Incredibles, Cars, Wall-e, POTC, and their favorite characters are Mickey, Donald, and Goofy. 

Please let me know if I posted on the wrong board...TIA!!


----------



## sheridee32

karebear1 said:


> You can use:
> 
> *Cartridges*- Cost between $29.99-89.99 per cartridge.
> Advantage to using the cartridges- EASY PEASY just plug in, choose your image and cut.
> Disadvantage- your limited to cutting only the images which are provided on the cartridges.
> 
> *Sure Cuts Alot *- A computer program that costs about $60.00. Allows you to cur any image you want to provided you can make it into a vector image. To do that you can download Inkscape to your computer. This is a FREE program.
> 
> Advantage- The world is at your finger tips using this program! Basically once you've learned to use it you can cut any image you desire. It also allows you to cut any true type font you have downloaded on your computer. And.. because you can download THOUSANDS of FREE FONTS, THIS ALONE is worth the cost of buying SCAL.
> Disadvantage-  Using Sure Cuts Alot will void the 1 year warranty on your Cricut if you  use it, but your world is wide open for images if you do!  SCAL runs about $60.00, Inkscape is free. You will also need a computer program called Cricut Design Studio- made by Provo Craft.
> 
> *Cricut Design Studio-* The only Provo Craft approved program you can use, because it's made by PC. Runs about $90.00 (But you can always find it on sale for half that somewhere!). For me, this is a must if you are going to purchase the Cricut.
> 
> Advantage-It "connects your original Cricut or Cricut Expression machine to your computer. Using an on-screen cutting mat, this program allows you to explore, design, and cut the complete Cricut Cartridge Library.
> You can design your unique cutting layout by moving, reorganizing, rotating, resizing, skewing, and welding letters, shapes, and phrases from any Cricut cartridge available. Easily save your one-of-a-kind layouts for later use or to share with others."
> 
> Disadvantage- none that I can think of.... I LOVE this program! It makes using the cricut so much easier. Well.... maybe I just thought of a disadvantage.... when a new cartridge comes out from PC, you have to update the software so it's included in your CDS program. It's free and easy to do though- so really, it's not that much of a disadvantage!
> 
> 
> Before I bought my Cricut last year, I looked at all the die cut machines, including the Silhouette. I seriously thought about buying this machine, but changed my mind when it came to considering the learning curve of the machine. I was concerned about the Cricut and it's cost ( the machine itself was less expensive then the Silhouette, but once you've added on buying cartrdiges for the Cricut the cost really outweighed that of the Silhouette!) But the ease of use is uncomparabkle for me. Putting a cartridge in and pressing a button is no challenge for me. However, if your going to use SCAL and Inkscape, it can get a litte more complicated.
> 
> Hope some of that info helps you out.
> 
> Hope you don;t mind, but I need to make a Cricut Alert out of this post as well!!
> 
> Cricut Alert!!  SCREAMIN' DEAL!!
> 
> I just heard that Costco has the Cricut Expression including 3 cartridges on sale for 279.99! that is a screamin' deal for sure!!  THE SALE ENDS TODAY!!!
> 
> 
> From the Costco Website:
> 
> Hot Buy
> Provo Craft®
> Cricut Expression
> Personal Electronic Cutter
> With Bonus Storybook Cartridge &
> Standard Plantin Schoolbook & Accent Essentials Cartridges
> Item # 408432
> 
> 
> $279.99
> Shipping & Handling included *
> 
> Hope you guys jump on this one!! You must order from the Costco website.



Can you pm me and tell me how to change images over to on scal because I am really having a hard time understanding it almost to thte point of thinking I need a computer class HELP. You are so good at the cricut.
thanks 
Sheri


----------



## twob4him

momtoBrandon&Jacob said:


> Ok I seriously need some help. I'd like to have some shirts made up for my family for our halloween trip this year. I was thinking to have matching t-shirts for the four of us for MNSSHP and then maybe a set of shirts for MK and then for AK.
> 
> Can someone please explain to me how this is done?? This will be our 3rd trip and I'm only now discovering this. The boys' names are Brandon and Jacob. The shirts for me and DH can just say "mom" an "dad". The boys are really into Toy Story, Incredibles, Cars, Wall-e, POTC, and their favorite characters are Mickey, Donald, and Goofy.
> 
> Please let me know if I posted on the wrong board...TIA!!


Hello Allie!
Sorry we dont sell on this thread! I think there is a tee-shirt design board. They don't sell either.* Cause its against Dis board rules!* I love your ideas! Your best bet is to try Etsy or Ebay! Hope that helps!!!


----------



## geishagirl81

pixeegrl said:


> We got to come down earlier than we intended so i got a couple of shots of Abby in her dress...I had to bribe her with a clementine...luckily it matches the dress...Im still gonna add some more ribbon trim to the underdress and now I can't wait to work on the Tink.
> 
> The back is my favorite...I just love those curls too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the front....





This dress is gorgeous!  It puts Matilda Jane to shame!  Where did you get the pattern, I really really really want to make one for my two god daughters, and my own dd when she is older.  Please  Please Please!


----------



## karebear1

sheridee32 said:


> Can you pm me and tell me how to change images over to on scal because I am really having a hard time understanding it almost to thte point of thinking I need a computer class HELP. You are so good at the cricut.
> thanks
> Sheri



Sheri-

the best thing to do is just do it. I have a few websites that are really good for instructions and how to's to understand the process.   Just pick one tutorial and start doing it- that really is the simplest way to learn how to use SCAL. It can be confusing for sure, so this is the only wya I can tell you bhow to start.

Go here for tutorials:

http://www.susanbluerobot.blogspot.com/

http://dan99.blogspot.com/

http://svgcuts.com/blog/?cat=4

http://svgcuts.com/blog/?p=384

http://www.diigo.com/user/cricupediatv


You should also visit the SCAL message board. You can ask all kinds of questions there:


http://forums.surecutsalot.com/

Hope that helps some. It takes practice and time- but you'll det it at some point. Expect it to be slow at first, but it should become second nature at some point!


----------



## Jennia

disneymommieof2 said:


> Hey everyone wanted to give you a grandpa update: Although he was doing well immediately following surgery the family has now been told that grandpa will not survive this. They are preparing to transfer him to hospice care. He has been having trouble with his liver not functioning properly and also breathing issues. This week has been so up and down, it's hard to explain to lucas that he won't get to see great-grandpa again. Sophia doesn't understand so we haven't talked about much with her. Grandpa lives so far away they have only been to visit a few times so they don't know him very well. My fil is going down on monday he is hoping grandpa will still be alive.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share and for your thoughts and prayers for our family. I don't know what grandma is going to do with out him, they have been married for coming up on 60 years and she has been taking care of grandpa for such a long time. I'm sure her heart is breaking!



Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear about your grandpa. I'll be thinking of your family, especially your grandma. *hugs*


----------



## ibesue

princessmom29 said:


> Hery guys. Here are the before promised pics of sarah's flower girl hair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just finishing up
> 
> I got my first machine applique done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not completely happy with it. Somewher in the 40, yes 40 blocks of stitiching O think i pulled the fabric in the hoop a little because some of the stitiching is just a little off. It is most noticeable on the eyes. It was great for the learning the machine and all its little quirks though. I am in agreement with whoever said it doesn't save time, but as i don't have a prayer of getiing the small facial details right of characters I am thrilled to at least prove i can finish one this complex.
> 
> And one more:



Her hair is so cute!  

Now, for the faces, I find that sometimes they turn out great and other times horrible.  I try to find faces with the least amount of detail on them.      When I did the fairy godmothers on SB, there were 56 color changes.  And when you are doing them all on one piece of fabric, it is scary at the end.  You don't want to ruin it with the faces!  Oh and the first few times I worked on T shirts, I also put it on a piece of fabric, then stitched the whole thing on the T shirt!  This was my first attempt at a T, well after ruining a few!  





Eeeks, I messed up on changing my quote, but the micky parts dress is so cute!!  I love it even though it was hard to sew with!  



waltfans5 said:


> Hey All.  I have a question.  Do most of you do your own appliqueing or do you have the machines that do it for you?  I have never done it before and I was thinking about trying something simple like the Mickey head on a t-shirt.  Is that a good place to start?



A mickey head is an easy place to start!  That was my first thing to embroider without my machine!  And since I was just in photobucket, I have this picture of our first appliqued pattern, this was before the embroidery machine!








disneymommieof2 said:


> Hey everyone wanted to give you a grandpa update: Although he was doing well immediately following surgery the family has now been told that grandpa will not survive this. They are preparing to transfer him to hospice care. He has been having trouble with his liver not functioning properly and also breathing issues. This week has been so up and down, it's hard to explain to lucas that he won't get to see great-grandpa again. Sophia doesn't understand so we haven't talked about much with her. Grandpa lives so far away they have only been to visit a few times so they don't know him very well. My fil is going down on monday he is hoping grandpa will still be alive.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share and for your thoughts and prayers for our family. I don't know what grandma is going to do with out him, they have been married for coming up on 60 years and she has been taking care of grandpa for such a long time. I'm sure her heart is breaking!



 



Kayleebug said:


> I got my first machine applique done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been lurking for a few weeks and have been inspired to make mickey head t-shirts for all of us, a pirate shorts set for my DD5 months and a pirate sundress for DD7! Thanks! I have an embroidery machine that will do machine appliques.  My question is, where do you purchase Disney applique patterns?  I looked at SWAK, and they have princess things but they're not Disney princesses.



Look at ebay/etsy too.  



minnie2 said:


> *
> Should I feel bad????*
> One of Nikki's friends moms called me yesterday asking if her DD could barrow Nikki's Hannah Montana Skirt.  Turns out she meant one of Nikki's Pettiskirts.  I gues HM wears them a bunch in her movie.  Any way I hemmed and hawed then I told her I wasn't sure because they are so $$ and her Mema gave them to her.  I inflated the price a bit saying they where $80-$100 each which they can be found for tat price.  The mom understood but I still feel awful.   I love these skirts and so does Nikki and god forbid the little girl ripped one Nik would be so upset and frankly I would be livid.  I just not sure if the mom was the type to replace it it it were to get ruined and frankly I didn't want to take the chance.  I did offer for her to barrow another patchwork HM skirt I made and told her how she could easily make maybe a full tutu type skirt and maybe throw on some leggings and stuff to make it Hannah Montana ish.  I also told her what they where called and said she could find them on line if she wanted to buy one.
> 
> Why do I feel so bad about this?  UGH!



DO NOT FEEL BAD!  And I our first petti did cost 80!  They had just become popular and we got a Keiya Eve one!  The others we got in group orders and they took months to get here!



HeatherSue said:


> Tis I, my dearl! I've missed you, too!   I miss all my sewing friends.  I just haven't been online so much lately.  I've been working on figuring out how to digitize my own applique designs.  I've got about 6 of them done, but they need some tweaking yet.



Do you need a tester for your patterns???  I can help!! 



geishagirl81 said:


> This dress is gorgeous!  It puts Matilda Jane to shame!  Where did you get the pattern, I really really really want to make one for my two god daughters, and my own dd when she is older.  Please  Please Please!



It is a Farbenmix pattern.  Just google Farbenmix and then Felix dress!  I so need to get that pattern!!


----------



## princessmom29

Kayleebug said:


> I got my first machine applique done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been lurking for a few weeks and have been inspired to make mickey head t-shirts for all of us, a pirate shorts set for my DD5 months and a pirate sundress for DD7! Thanks! I have an embroidery machine that will do machine appliques.  My question is, where do you purchase Disney applique patterns?  I looked at SWAK, and they have princess things but they're not Disney princesses.


I got this from stitchontime.com



twob4him said:


> I love that Cinderella applique! I am learning myself too! I love your fabric too! So cute!
> Thanks! Igot the fabric at hancock last year and did a hand applique that was NOT good. I saved the fabric to try when I got a amchine. Hanckc and joann are both still carrying it.
> 
> 
> 
> *Guess what???*
> I forgot to mention that *I finally broke down and bought the Feliz and Vida* (and 5 yards of Good Folks by Anna Marie Horner) on Friday!  I have been on the fence about it for many months now. I have hesitated because I only buy Carla's patterns...I stopped using commercial patterns all together. So I am sure I will need some help but I figure you all know what you are doing!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

momtoBrandon&Jacob said:


> Ok I seriously need some help. I'd like to have some shirts made up for my family for our halloween trip this year. I was thinking to have matching t-shirts for the four of us for MNSSHP and then maybe a set of shirts for MK and then for AK.
> 
> Can someone please explain to me how this is done?? This will be our 3rd trip and I'm only now discovering this. The boys' names are Brandon and Jacob. The shirts for me and DH can just say "mom" an "dad". The boys are really into Toy Story, Incredibles, Cars, Wall-e, POTC, and their favorite characters are Mickey, Donald, and Goofy.
> 
> Please let me know if I posted on the wrong board...TIA!!


At the very end of the forums is the Disign forum.  Many talented and wonderful people do designs if you just ask.  They will be iron on transfers.

For applique you would have to ask here for someone to PM you as it is against rules  here for us to advertise for sale.


----------



## emcreative

g'morning ladies (Okay it's afternoon here, but who's counting?)

How is everyone!  I love the new stuff everyone posted!

Anyone have any design project requests?  Fabric they need to find? I'm kinda bored today! (As a mom of 5 that's RARE!)


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I know it has been two weeks but the car came home and went straight to the body shop.  Then we got it out and went across state to an autism conference.  Then it has rained everyday this week.  So in 3 days this is the second washing.  The name broke when they took it off to paint so it was replaced with a Mickey Head!

It is a Chrysler Pacifica.




There she is my F-150 POS in the background.




Dashboard.  It has a navigation system.




It says it seats 7 but I think 6.  I like the far back seats down so I can put stuff in it.




Drivers door, look at all the buttons for my seat!


----------



## emcreative

Congrats on the new to you car!  We got a 2005 Pacifica last fall.  I love it!  It's nice to be able to pull the seats up and down in the back for extra kids or extra storage.  It can't fit all of us, but that's what we have the mini van for!

Again, congrats, your car looks so cute (especially love the Mickey!!)


----------



## Twins+2more

I really like the minnie shirt and decopage jeans.  Im so afraid to decopage the jeans, but I do want to try it sometime.


----------



## ibesue

MinnieVanMom said:


> I know it has been two weeks but the car came home and went straight to the body shop.  Then we got it out and went across state to an autism conference.  Then it has rained everyday this week.  So in 3 days this is the second washing.  The name broke when they took it off to paint so it was replaced with a Mickey Head!
> 
> It is a Chrysler Pacifica.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There she is my F-150 POS in the background.



Its so cute!  My car seats 7 too, but I keep the last row down.  There is nothing like having a new car when you are used to old POS!  My old car was an 86 Astro Van, we replaced it in 06 with a Pathfinder!  



Twins+2more said:


> I really like the minnie shirt and decopage jeans.  Im so afraid to decopage the jeans, but I do want to try it sometime.



Decopaging jeans is like the easiest thing to do.  Just open the seams, cut some fabric shapes, sew around them and then close up the seam!  We can help you, you CAN do it!!


----------



## emcreative

Hey, is anyone looking for some Ratatoille fabric?  I found some cool stuff (nope I'm not selling it or making money off the sale, I just thought it was a cool find to pass along).


----------



## pixeegrl

pixeegrl said:


> They are Studio Tantrum and I got mine from Banberry Place, I felt I got the best price there with shipping and I received it rather quickly! I traced mine out onto a shower curtain liner because I knew I would use it repeatedly! Also, Trillium has the best sew along. It helped immensely if I got stuck while sewing. here's a link http://trilliumdesign.blogspot.com/2008/11/feliz-sew-along.html





geishagirl81 said:


> This dress is gorgeous!  It puts Matilda Jane to shame!  Where did you get the pattern, I really really really want to make one for my two god daughters, and my own dd when she is older.  Please  Please Please!



They are Studio Tantrum and I got mine from Banberry Place, I felt I got the best price there with shipping and I received it rather quickly! I traced mine out onto a shower curtain liner because I knew I would use it repeatedly! Also, Trillium has the best sew along. It helped immensely if I got stuck while sewing. here's a link...and thank you! I had to Google Matilda Jane....


----------



## emcreative

Has anyone done the Emily Puzzle Me pattern?  That looks like it would be PERFECT for a Minnie outfit!


----------



## 3goofyboys

MinnieVanMom said:


> I know it has been two weeks but the car came home and went straight to the body shop.  Then we got it out and went across state to an autism conference.  Then it has rained everyday this week.  So in 3 days this is the second washing.  The name broke when they took it off to paint so it was replaced with a Mickey Head!
> 
> It is a Chrysler Pacifica.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There she is my F-150 POS in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dashboard.  It has a navigation system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says it seats 7 but I think 6.  I like the far back seats down so I can put stuff in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drivers door, look at all the buttons for my seat!



Ohhhh, so shiny & new, very nice!


Hey, we have an F-150 POS too, what year is yours?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

My POS Is a 1990!  Yes, she is old!  But for a farm truck ya can't go wrong.  She can haul 2 tons of hay while pulling a trailer.  She has a 4 core radiator, tranny after cooler and overloads.  She has started everytime and never lets me down.  However, she only can hold 3 and doesn't go further than 50 miles from home and never over 50 mph. 

She has been kicked by horses, had logs dropped on her, crashed into a tree once and yet she still keeps going.  

But I needed a new vehicle for DS to travel in safely and one that was road durable.  My new to me Pacifica fit all the requirements, AWD, DVD and roof racks.  All the rest is just icing on the cake...um car.  Also, it was in my budget.  I wanted a Volvo XC, BMW 5 or Audi wagon but this was half the cost and I had the money saved.  

Now I am broke again but work starts in 3 weeks.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Now I am making a cover for the back of the drivers seat.  It is in front of where DS sits and he likes to kick so I am making a cover that is also a holder for the remote, drinks, DVD's.  It is out of the fish fabric.  Will post pictures when I get it finished.


----------



## KARAJ

I am not sure if I quoted this right but.............

"What pattern are you using?  I really like CarlaC's patterns on YCMT because you go by the chest measurement and then you can lengthen it if you have a tall skinny kid (I do, so I know where you're coming from). "


I loved her easy pants ones, that is what I made my son's shorts out of. But I thought I would try a McCalls for my daughters outfit and just did not get it altered right. I REALLY did like Carla C's directions though and am so glad I decided to heed the collective advice of this board and try one of hers!! I think that is what I am going to end up doing with at least a couple of ones for my daughters. I really hope she keeps putting out more patterns!!! Hint Hint..


----------



## jeniamt

carrie6466 said:


> That is the same farbric I bought to make my DD a dress for her birthday party.  I haven't decided what I am going to do with it yet though (her bd is 6/27)



I made Evelyn a birthday dress that had some cupcakes on it.  Plus I appliqued a cupcake with three candles.  In case you didn't guess, its Carla's stripwork jumper pattern.


----------



## mommyof3princess

jeniamt said:


> I made Evelyn a birthday dress that had some cupcakes on it.  Plus I appliqued a cupcake with three candles.  In case you didn't guess, its Carla's stripwork jumper pattern.



Oh I really like that jumper. I am going to make the twins cupcake outfits for their 4th bday this month. Good job.


----------



## waltfans5

That is too cute! I love the cupcakes and I love colorful fabric. I have got to get that pattern.  I haven't gotten a CarlaC pattern yet, but I think I'm going to have to after reading how much you guys love her patterns.

Michelle DH DD (6)DD (4)DD (2)


----------



## Lisa_M

Hello everyone!  I've just perused your thread and wow you ladies have some talent.  Amazing clothes.  Beautiful job on the easter dresses and sleeping beauty dress.  

I don't really sew.  My mom bought me sewing machine 3 years ago.  I broke that bad boy out last summer and made a couple of things for my daughter.  A soaker, a bunch of wipes and a skirt that never fit   I'm inspired to give it a go again.

I've been knitting for a little under a year and am really into that.  I signed up for the Big Give, maybe I can knit something for that because my sewing is something I couldn't give away.  

Well I'm going to go back to looking at the amazing clothes you all posted.

Lisa


----------



## Lisa_M

oh wow more cute outfits!  I LOVE LOVE LOVE the mickey swing dress and the pirate outfit.  I'm off to check out ebay and etsy for a dress for DD for June.  I so wish I could sew.


----------



## my*2*angels

I just finished a Tinkerbell dress for Disney on Ice!  Once my model gets home I will post pics!  I hope it looks better on than it does right now!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I just made this and it is not exactly great.  I should have used heavy interfacing or plastic behind.  This is just fabric.  But it will store things and keep DS from kicking the back and ruining the leather.  Now he gets to ruin the cover.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

jeniamt said:


> I made Evelyn a birthday dress that had some cupcakes on it.  Plus I appliqued a cupcake with three candles.  In case you didn't guess, its Carla's stripwork jumper pattern.



Happy Birthday to Evelyn and great dress!


----------



## Lisa_M

jeniamt said:


> I made Evelyn a birthday dress that had some cupcakes on it.  Plus I appliqued a cupcake with three candles.  In case you didn't guess, its Carla's stripwork jumper pattern.



So cute!  What a lucky birthday girl!



MinnieVanMom said:


> I just made this and it is not exactly great.  I should have used heavy interfacing or plastic behind.  This is just fabric.  But it will store things and keep DS from kicking the back and ruining the leather.  Now he gets to ruin the cover.



Very nice.  I like your new car.  I wanted to get a Pacifica, but somehow DH talked me into the T& C minivan.  I'm still regretting it.  btw, what state do you live in where you get a view like that?  Wow!


----------



## princessmom29

That cupcake dress is tooo cute!!!

I got another applique done:





I went simpler this time and Jack came out much better!! I am learning!


----------



## carrie6466

jeniamt said:


> I made Evelyn a birthday dress that had some cupcakes on it.  Plus I appliqued a cupcake with three candles.  In case you didn't guess, its Carla's stripwork jumper pattern.



This is adorable


----------



## SallyfromDE

emcreative said:


> Hey, is anyone looking for some Ratatoille fabric?  I found some cool stuff (nope I'm not selling it or making money off the sale, I just thought it was a cool find to pass along).



I'm interested! I havn't seen any Ratatouille fabric. Pass on the info!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone,

We are home from watching the 3 kids this weekend (2 neices, 1 nephew)! We had a GREAT time at the Please Touch Museum in Philly yesterday - if you have kids under 7 and you're in the area you should go - so fun!!! Its all hands on - I think their favorite was the water play area and then the make your flying thing area and the market was ADORABLE!!!

























This picture was snapped as the car seats were getting installed in our car - lol - silly doggie!! Zoey appeared to like sitting in Hannah's car seat!!!





This is my Pooh storybook twirl for a big give - its my first double layer - Im not sure I love it - do you think its okay?





I was wondering how do you tell if the paw print fabric is cats or dogs or doesnt it matter??


----------



## KARAJ

princessmom29 said:


> That cupcake dress is tooo cute!!!
> 
> I got another applique done:
> 
> 
> I went simpler this time and Jack came out much better!! I am learning!



I Love this applique it is so cute yet very simple. Maybe there is hope for me LOL.


----------



## emcreative

I love Evelyn's cupcake jumper.  The Jack applique is awesome, that's even nice for grown-ups and teens


----------



## my*2*angels

So here is the Tinkerbell dress I made!  I need help!!!  Not sure how I like it.
First it is too short I think.  What do you all think?  Could I just add some bloomers or should I just start over?  And the straps are supposed to be like "wings", but I am not sure!  HELP!


----------



## emcreative

my*2*angels said:


> So here is the Tinkerbell dress I made!  I need help!!!  Not sure how I like it.
> First it is too short I think.  What do you all think?  Could I just add some bloomers or should I just start over?  And the straps are supposed to be like "wings", but I am not sure!  HELP!




I think it's really cute!  It makes me think of the "classic" tinkerbelle.

What about it doesn't seem right to you, other than the length?


----------



## my*2*angels

emcreative said:


> I think it's really cute!  It makes me think of the "classic" tinkerbelle.
> 
> What about it doesn't seem right to you, other than the length?



Thanks! I think it is just the length, but I think I will make a panty cover in the same material and see if that "FIXES" it!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> We are home from watching the 3 kids this weekend (2 neices, 1 nephew)! We had a GREAT time at the Please Touch Museum in Philly yesterday - if you have kids under 7 and you're in the area you should go - so fun!!! Its all hands on - I think their favorite was the water play area and then the make your flying thing area and the market was ADORABLE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture was snapped as the car seats were getting installed in our car - lol - silly doggie!! Zoey appeared to like sitting in Hannah's car seat!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my Pooh storybook twirl for a big give - its my first double layer - Im not sure I love it - do you think its okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering how do you tell if the paw print fabric is cats or dogs or doesnt it matter??



Please touch museum looks like a fun place to be.  Glad that your nieces and nephew had fun.  

The twirl skirt is beautiful...I love how colorful it is, and it matches that shirt perfectly!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

my*2*angels said:


> So here is the Tinkerbell dress I made!  I need help!!!  Not sure how I like it.
> First it is too short I think.  What do you all think?  Could I just add some bloomers or should I just start over?  And the straps are supposed to be like "wings", but I am not sure!  HELP!



I think that looks fine!  I would just add a bloomers.  I wouldn't start over.


----------



## sheridee32

karebear1 said:


> Sheri-
> 
> the best thing to do is just do it. I have a few websites that are really good for instructions and how to's to understand the process.   Just pick one tutorial and start doing it- that really is the simplest way to learn how to use SCAL. It can be confusing for sure, so this is the only wya I can tell you bhow to start.
> 
> Go here for tutorials:
> 
> http://www.susanbluerobot.blogspot.com/
> 
> http://dan99.blogspot.com/
> 
> http://svgcuts.com/blog/?cat=4
> 
> http://svgcuts.com/blog/?p=384
> 
> http://www.diigo.com/user/cricupediatv
> 
> 
> You should also visit the SCAL message board. You can ask all kinds of questions there:
> 
> 
> http://forums.surecutsalot.com/
> 
> Hope that helps some. It takes practice and time- but you'll det it at some point. Expect it to be slow at first, but it should become second nature at some point!



Thank you I know with time I will get it just impatient, I want to have everything figured out so when I retire in 11 months I can just sit down and go for it, I just have so little time now I am so tired when I get home from work and everything is so hectic there right now.
Sheri


----------



## sheridee32

emcreative said:


> Has anyone done the Emily Puzzle Me pattern?  That looks like it would be PERFECT for a Minnie outfit!



I thought about getting that pattern but havent yet, it looks like it has a lot of ideas for it.


----------



## emcreative

I think Tink with some pantie covers would be adorable (I'm not much on being able to see a little girl's panties, either!)

Sheri Dee if you do, please post some pics...that just seems like it would make a perfect Minnie outfit.


----------



## HeatherSue

jeniamt said:


>


Ooh!  That is so cute!  I just love it!



Lisa_M said:


> Hello everyone!  I've just perused your thread and wow you ladies have some talent.  Amazing clothes.  Beautiful job on the easter dresses and sleeping beauty dress.
> 
> I don't really sew.  My mom bought me sewing machine 3 years ago.  I broke that bad boy out last summer and made a couple of things for my daughter.  A soaker, a bunch of wipes and a skirt that never fit   I'm inspired to give it a go again.
> 
> I've been knitting for a little under a year and am really into that.  I signed up for the Big Give, maybe I can knit something for that because my sewing is something I couldn't give away.
> 
> Well I'm going to go back to looking at the amazing clothes you all posted.
> 
> Lisa


!!  I'm glad you found us! You can do it!  I made a disasterous pair of pants for my nephew 16 years ago and gave up on sewing.  But, after I found this group, I started up again and now I love it! 



MinnieVanMom said:


> I just made this and it is not exactly great.  I should have used heavy interfacing or plastic behind.  This is just fabric.  But it will store things and keep DS from kicking the back and ruining the leather.  Now he gets to ruin the cover.


I wish I would have made one of these for my tahoe before Tessa ripped the leather pocket on the back of the seat!  I know, I can have Jenna come and sew it up for me! 



princessmom29 said:


>


That looks wonderful!! Great job!!!



MinnieVanMom said:


>


Your car looks great!! I love the Mickey emblem!  I want one of those, but Henry is a car painter and he won't let me stick anything to the car.  Darn it!  Did you buy it the Dave Ramsey way?



billwendy said:


>


Two of the world's greatest Aunt/Uncles strikes again!! The museum looks like such fun!  You need to get Zoey her own car seat!  I used to buckle my Tomia in with a seat belt made for dogs.  I took her all over the place with me.  Josie and Pierre...not so much. 

I LOVE the Pooh storybook skirt!  What is it you're not sure about!  I think it's beautiful and I love the fabrics you put with it!




my*2*angels said:


> So here is the Tinkerbell dress I made!  I need help!!!  Not sure how I like it.
> First it is too short I think.  What do you all think?  Could I just add some bloomers or should I just start over?  And the straps are supposed to be like "wings", but I am not sure!  HELP!



It's perfect!  I wouldn't change a thing!  Tink is supposed to have a short skirt.  If you made it too long, it would start to look like a pirate-y kind of ragged hem instead of Tink's cute zig-zaggy hem.  I think the panty cover is a good idea.  I love the way she's standing in this pic- pacifier and all! Such a cutie!


----------



## my*2*angels

EnchantedPrincess said:


> I think that looks fine!  I would just add a bloomers.  I wouldn't start over.



Thanks!  I am in the process of making a cover!



emcreative said:


> I think Tink with some pantie covers would be adorable (I'm not much on being able to see a little girl's panties, either!)
> 
> Sheri Dee if you do, please post some pics...that just seems like it would make a perfect Minnie outfit.



Yeah, that was my issue!  No panties showing!



HeatherSue said:


> It's perfect!  I wouldn't change a thing!  Tink is supposed to have a short skirt.  If you made it too long, it would start to look like a pirate-y kind of ragged hem instead of Tink's cute zig-zaggy hem.  I think the panty cover is a good idea.  I love the way she's standing in this pic- pacifier and all! Such a cutie!



Awww, thank you!  I didn't realize she was posing until I uploaded the pic!LOL  And the reason I was trying to make it short was so that it looked like tink and not pirate-y like you said!  Thanks for all the reassurance, I am leaving it and off to make one more!


----------



## jeniamt

emcreative said:


> I think it's really cute!  It makes me think of the "classic" tinkerbelle.
> 
> What about it doesn't seem right to you, other than the length?



Adorable!  Panty covers will be perfect.


----------



## karamat

Thanks for all the compliments on the Pieces of Mickey top!!



Adi12982 said:


> I LOVE this fabric - where did you get the sheet set??


From Disney Shopping a couple of years ago.  I also bought the comforter to use on the twin bed in the guest room.  DH was so confused that we would be using the comforter on the bed, but not the sheet set.  



HeatherSue said:


> This might be a stupid questions, but wouldn't a scanner work to turn your photos into digital pictures?  That's how I do it.  They're pretty cheap. I paid about $30 for mine at Best Buy (it's also a printer).


Yeah - I've just never had a scanner that I didn't have to fight with every time I went to use it.    



Twins+2more said:


> I love this!   The body parts is my FAVORITE material.  I think you shoudl go to the scrapbook section and find the mickey head buttons and use them.  That would look awasome.  Great job


GREAT IDEA!!  I think I even have some of those buttons around here!


----------



## phins_jazy

Ever since I saw the tie dye cupcakes I just knew I had to attempt a cake.  So we made a cake this afternoon.  

I warn you, reading the rest of this post will make you hungry!! 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.






Before frosting





Before frosting





Frosted





Yummo!





Yummo!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

I saw this on another website..and thought it was really neat and interesting. 

Take a look....

http://www.enchantedmakeovers.org/


----------



## jbm02

We're planning a Disney cruise for this August.  We've signed up for their "Fish Extender" list.  Does anyone have a pattern to make fish extenders?  i'm pretty craft-challenged but would like to give it a try..! Thanks


----------



## billwendy

Sorry to bother you all again - I have a question...

Some of you may remember my quest to find my size 7, 6 year old neice either a princess or tink rashguard from the disney store last year...well I thought I had things figured out, got her a gymboree rashguard set (which fit perfectly - thanks Cindee) but, then to get her something princessy, I ordered the cute hot pink and yellow swim suit with princesses on it in a size 8 - well, she tried it on, and the top was baggyish and she said the bottom part made her feel like she was getting a wedgie - and believe me, I dont like to see any cheeks hanging out~!!! soooo, what do I do now!! I really want her to have something Disney while she will wear it!! Im afraid of regular tankini's cause I dont want her belly hanging out - I am looking at the make your own rashgaurd on disneyshopping.com, but dont know what bottoms will match it!! anyone seen any bottoms anywhere that would match??? maybe lands end or ?????

THANKS!!!!!!!! 

Of course I meant to measure all 3 of the kids this weekend but guess what!!!! grrr - next thing I knew i was back home again!!!!!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

mom2prettyprincess said:


> I saw this on another website..and thought it was really neat and interesting.
> 
> Take a look....
> 
> http://www.enchantedmakeovers.org/


That is awesome! They are really doing a wonderful thing.

What is a "Fish Extender"?


----------



## my*2*angels

Okay, so I made a panty cover and now I think it looks cute!  I don't feel likeher little panties are sticking out!  I had to post this picture because I love the way she posed!  Look at her WILD hair! LOL


----------



## emcreative

my*2*angels said:


> Okay, so I made a panty cover and now I think it looks cute!  I don't feel likeher little panties are sticking out!  I had to post this picture because I love the way she posed!  Look at her WILD hair! LOL



Oh my, way too cute!!!


----------



## jessica52877

jbm02 said:


> We're planning a Disney cruise for this August.  We've signed up for their "Fish Extender" list.  Does anyone have a pattern to make fish extenders?  i'm pretty craft-challenged but would like to give it a try..! Thanks



If you go to the cruise forums and look around there is a thread about fish extenders and someone has the measurements of what works well. Can you tell I spend too much time on the cruise forums boards? 

I think a FE should be pretty easy.

Crystal, it is for the disney cruises. There is a fish outside the door where the ship will leave a note if they must. Well, disboarders get together and form groups and send gifts to each other. The FE you hang from the fish and has pockets. Usually one for each person but not necessarily. You personalize it however you like. They are super cute!


----------



## billwendy

my*2*angels said:


> Okay, so I made a panty cover and now I think it looks cute!  I don't feel likeher little panties are sticking out!  I had to post this picture because I love the way she posed!  Look at her WILD hair! LOL




Totally makes the outfit! Adorable!! I love it!!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Jessica thank you for the answer. I have never taken a cruise so I was quite confused. I did Google and this thread popped up:http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1219607 There are instructions on where to buy one and how to make one.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

my*2*angels said:


> Okay, so I made a panty cover and now I think it looks cute!  I don't feel likeher little panties are sticking out!  I had to post this picture because I love the way she posed!  Look at her WILD hair! LOL


That dress turned out so cute Mindy!! I love her smile and wild hair. The panty covers were the perfect touch. I hate it when panties show too.


----------



## jessica52877

Love the tink outfit! I can barely see the bottoms but do see them peeking out. I think it is perfect!

Wendy - Sorry, no advice on the swimsuit buying. The pictures of the kids were adorable though. I loved how all 3 of them were in front of that sign. Too bad Tim couldn't quite do a handstand!

That shelter website was really enlightening. I think I would enjoy making some pillowcases for them. Thanks for posting it.  
HEATHER is the one they redid anywhere near you? It said Pontiac, MI.

I had more to say but don't remember. I didn't even remember to post this even until after I had posted the previous post! Guess it is bedtime.


----------



## jeniamt

jbm02 said:


> We're planning a Disney cruise for this August.  We've signed up for their "Fish Extender" list.  Does anyone have a pattern to make fish extenders?  i'm pretty craft-challenged but would like to give it a try..! Thanks



I do have the directions somewhere... I am working on the same thing.  I printed them out but of course can't find them now.  My problem is I am stuck at the pocket phase b/c I wanted to embroider our names on the pockets... harder than I thought.


Here are the basics... you don't want the FE to be wider than 8 inches.  Cut each pocket 11 inches wide which will give you enough room for the pleats.  I need 6 pockets so their finished dimension will 5.5 inches tall each (I'll cut them about 6.6 inches tall).  

Cut your main fabric 8 inches wide by the length you need (be sure to leave room at the top to make the casing for the dowel.  I plan to sandwich two fabrics between heavy interfacing.  Turn top of pockets and finish with a quarter inch seam.  Turn under and press bottom of pockets and arrange pockets on main fabric.  Baste 2 sides to attach pockets to main fabric.  Pleat bottoms of each pocket, sew to attach bottom of pockets to main fabric.  Turn casing at top for dowel.  Attach binding around perimeter of entire FE to finish all exposed seams.

If that seems confusing and you can wait a little while, I'll take photos of the process while I'm constructing mine.  I actually have 4 to make for our family and friends!


----------



## jessica52877

Why is the dis double posting tonight!


----------



## jeniamt

my*2*angels said:


> Okay, so I made a panty cover and now I think it looks cute!  I don't feel likeher little panties are sticking out!  I had to post this picture because I love the way she posed!  Look at her WILD hair! LOL



That could not be any cuter!!!  And the dress is nice too


----------



## emcreative

I found more Frog Princess Stuff!!!


----------



## lucyanna girl

As always I love all the new things I see. There is soo much talent on this board.

I need a pattern for a cap for my sister. She starts a very powerful chemo on Tuesday. It is called Adriamycin aka "the red devil". One of the side effects is hair loss. This is my "big" sister (she's really smaller than me but is 14 years older).  I love her dearly and and I am so worried about her. She has breast cancer and has just had a mastectomy and reconstruction. This chemo is so strong that she had to have a heart test to see if her heart was strong enough to take it. 

I was always a Daddy's girl, kinda a tom boy who never worries a lot about how my hair or makeup looked. My sister is just the opposite. She always wears her hair and makeup just so. I know it is worrying her that her hair is going to fall out. She plans to buy a good wig but I though maybe I could make her some caps or scarfs (or both) to wear around the house or any time she doesn't want the wig on. Louisiana is hot and humid in the summer and a wig might not always be comfortable.

Has anyone here ever made such a hat? Do you have or know of a good pattern? It needs to maybe come lower down on the head to cover more. 
If anyone can help I will be very grateful.

Prayers for my sister would also be wonderful.

Thanks,

Penny


----------



## billwendy

lucyanna girl said:


> As always I love all the new things I see. There is soo much talent on this board.
> 
> I need a pattern for a cap for my sister. She starts a very powerful chemo on Tuesday. It is called Adriamycin aka "the red devil". One of the side effects is hair loss. This is my "big" sister (she's really smaller than me but is 14 years older).  I love her dearly and and I am so worried about her. She has breast cancer and has just had a mastectomy and reconstruction. This chemo is so strong that she had to have a heart test to see if her heart was strong enough to take it.
> 
> I was always a Daddy's girl, kinda a tom boy who never worries a lot about how my hair or makeup looked. My sister is just the opposite. She always wears her hair and makeup just so. I know it is worrying her that her hair is going to fall out. She plans to buy a good wig but I though maybe I could make her some caps or scarfs (or both) to wear around the house or any time she doesn't want the wig on. Louisiana is hot and humid in the summer and a wig might not always be comfortable.
> 
> Has anyone here ever made such a hat? Do you have or know of a good pattern? It needs to maybe come lower down on the head to cover more.
> If anyone can help I will be very grateful.
> 
> Prayers for my sister would also be wonderful.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Penny




Hi Penny - lots of prayers and hugs headed your way. hopefully since they decided that she was strong enough for that "devil" she will handle it like a champ!!!!  We are here for ya! Keep us up to date!!

Did someone post last week that there was a free handbag pattern when you signed up for a website newsletter???? Im not looking in the right place....any help appreciated! Thanks, Wendy


----------



## emcreative

Penny, I'm going to send up some prayers for your sister, as well as light a candle tonight.

When my mom had brain surgery what she used the most of were bandana scarfs.  The ends were cut down to make "ties" and the were the coolest and most comfortable thing for her.


----------



## ibesue

phins_jazy said:


> Ever since I saw the tie dye cupcakes I just knew I had to attempt a cake.  So we made a cake this afternoon.
> 
> I warn you, reading the rest of this post will make you hungry!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before frosting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before frosting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frosted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yummo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yummo!



Looks really yummy, it would be perfect for a 70's party!!!



lucyanna girl said:


> As always I love all the new things I see. There is soo much talent on this board.
> 
> I need a pattern for a cap for my sister. She starts a very powerful chemo on Tuesday. It is called Adriamycin aka "the red devil". One of the side effects is hair loss. This is my "big" sister (she's really smaller than me but is 14 years older).  I love her dearly and and I am so worried about her. She has breast cancer and has just had a mastectomy and reconstruction. This chemo is so strong that she had to have a heart test to see if her heart was strong enough to take it.
> 
> I was always a Daddy's girl, kinda a tom boy who never worries a lot about how my hair or makeup looked. My sister is just the opposite. She always wears her hair and makeup just so. I know it is worrying her that her hair is going to fall out. She plans to buy a good wig but I though maybe I could make her some caps or scarfs (or both) to wear around the house or any time she doesn't want the wig on. Louisiana is hot and humid in the summer and a wig might not always be comfortable.
> 
> Has anyone here ever made such a hat? Do you have or know of a good pattern? It needs to maybe come lower down on the head to cover more.
> If anyone can help I will be very grateful.
> 
> Prayers for my sister would also be wonderful.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Penny



  I have only made baby hats, but I am sure there are lots of hat patterns out there.  That would be so nice of you to do for her.

I lost all my other quotes.  

Tink it too cute!  Um, the seat cover is perfect and I cannot remember everything else.  I hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## lucyanna girl

billwendy said:


> Hi Penny - lots of prayers and hugs headed your way. hopefully since they decided that she was strong enough for that "devil" she will handle it like a champ!!!!  We are here for ya! Keep us up to date!!




Thank you. I try not to be a weepy worrying person but tonight we had dinner with my sister and bil and I've wanted to cry ever since. She is my hero, so brave and strong.

Penny


----------



## ibesue

emcreative said:


> I found more Frog Princess Stuff!!!



I love her stuff!!!  I hadn't seen those when I was looking for a zebra earlier today!


----------



## lucyanna girl

emcreative said:


> Penny, I'm going to send up some prayers for your sister, as well as light a candle tonight.
> 
> When my mom had brain surgery what she used the most of were bandana scarfs.  The ends were cut down to make "ties" and the were the coolest and most comfortable thing for her.



Did someone make them or did you buy them somewhere? Thank you, prayers appreciated more than you know.


"  I have only made baby hats, but I am sure there are lots of hat patterns out there.  That would be so nice of you to do for her."

Hugs are very nice too!

Penny


----------



## Adi12982

disneymommieof2 said:


> Hey everyone wanted to give you a grandpa update: Although he was doing well immediately following surgery the family has now been told that grandpa will not survive this. They are preparing to transfer him to hospice care. He has been having trouble with his liver not functioning properly and also breathing issues. This week has been so up and down, it's hard to explain to lucas that he won't get to see great-grandpa again. Sophia doesn't understand so we haven't talked about much with her. Grandpa lives so far away they have only been to visit a few times so they don't know him very well. My fil is going down on monday he is hoping grandpa will still be alive.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share and for your thoughts and prayers for our family. I don't know what grandma is going to do with out him, they have been married for coming up on 60 years and she has been taking care of grandpa for such a long time. I'm sure her heart is breaking!



Prayers are being said for you and your family!




lucyanna girl said:


> As always I love all the new things I see. There is soo much talent on this board.
> 
> I need a pattern for a cap for my sister. She starts a very powerful chemo on Tuesday. It is called Adriamycin aka "the red devil". One of the side effects is hair loss. This is my "big" sister (she's really smaller than me but is 14 years older).  I love her dearly and and I am so worried about her. She has breast cancer and has just had a mastectomy and reconstruction. This chemo is so strong that she had to have a heart test to see if her heart was strong enough to take it.
> 
> I was always a Daddy's girl, kinda a tom boy who never worries a lot about how my hair or makeup looked. My sister is just the opposite. She always wears her hair and makeup just so. I know it is worrying her that her hair is going to fall out. She plans to buy a good wig but I though maybe I could make her some caps or scarfs (or both) to wear around the house or any time she doesn't want the wig on. Louisiana is hot and humid in the summer and a wig might not always be comfortable.
> 
> Has anyone here ever made such a hat? Do you have or know of a good pattern? It needs to maybe come lower down on the head to cover more.
> If anyone can help I will be very grateful.
> 
> Prayers for my sister would also be wonderful.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Penny



Sorry I cannot help - but prayers are being said.  My mom had breast cancer - she had a double mastectomy and partial reconstruction, but she is here and well and that is all that matters.  I will pray that all goes well!


----------



## NaeNae

lucyanna girl said:


> As always I love all the new things I see. There is soo much talent on this board.
> 
> I need a pattern for a cap for my sister. She starts a very powerful chemo on Tuesday. It is called Adriamycin aka "the red devil". One of the side effects is hair loss. This is my "big" sister (she's really smaller than me but is 14 years older).  I love her dearly and and I am so worried about her. She has breast cancer and has just had a mastectomy and reconstruction. This chemo is so strong that she had to have a heart test to see if her heart was strong enough to take it.
> 
> I was always a Daddy's girl, kinda a tom boy who never worries a lot about how my hair or makeup looked. My sister is just the opposite. She always wears her hair and makeup just so. I know it is worrying her that her hair is going to fall out. She plans to buy a good wig but I though maybe I could make her some caps or scarfs (or both) to wear around the house or any time she doesn't want the wig on. Louisiana is hot and humid in the summer and a wig might not always be comfortable.
> 
> Has anyone here ever made such a hat? Do you have or know of a good pattern? It needs to maybe come lower down on the head to cover more.
> If anyone can help I will be very grateful.
> 
> Prayers for my sister would also be wonderful.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Penny



Penny,
I've had that chemo.  I too had to have the nuclear heart test.  Her hair will start to fall out on day 16 or 18, I can't remember which it is.  My head hurt like when you leave your pony tail in too long.  I had my (grown) kids shave my head.  It felt soooooo much better.  I had a fellow BC sister tell me that "BALD IS EMPOWERING".  I decided to take that attitude.  I hated wearing hats and scarfs, I felt like people stared just as much as when I was bald.  I had an expensive wig that I only wore to church.  She might loose her eyelashes and eyebrows too.  I did.  I took 4 rounds of Adriamycin aka "the red devil" combined with Cytoxan.  Then I took 4 rounds of Taxotere.  The Taxotere did a number on my nails.  I went bald, people know what's going on when they see you.  "BALD IS BEAUTIFUL"  It just means your are fighting and beating the cancer.  This July I will be cancer free for 4 years.

If you want to pm me you can.
Kathy


----------



## emcreative

lucyanna girl said:


> Did someone make them or did you buy them somewhere? Thank you, prayers appreciated more than you know.
> 
> 
> "  I have only made baby hats, but I am sure there are lots of hat patterns out there.  That would be so nice of you to do for her."
> 
> Hugs are very nice too!
> 
> Penny




I was teaching at the time and one of my high school students made them.  I am not sewing crafty at all, but it involved cutting the sides down to strips so they made straps you can tie.  Maybe someone here knows a link to the instructions?  I'll try to look later as well.


----------



## lucyanna girl

NaeNae said:


> Penny,
> I've had that chemo.  I too had to have the nuclear heart test.  Her hair will start to fall out on day 16 or 18, I can't remember which it is.  My head hurt like when you leave your pony tail in too long.  I had my (grown) kids shave my head.  It felt soooooo much better.  I had a fellow BC sister tell me that "BALD IS EMPOWERING".  I decided to take that attitude.  I hated wearing hats and scarfs, I felt like people stared just as much as when I was bald.  I had an expensive wig that I only wore to church.  She might loose her eyelashes and eyebrows too.  I did.  I took 4 rounds of Adriamycin aka "the red devil" combined with Cytoxan.  Then I took 4 rounds of Taxotere.  The Taxotere did a number on my nails.  I went bald, people know what's going on when they see you.  "BALD IS BEAUTIFUL"  It just means your are fighting and beating the cancer.  This July I will be cancer free for 4 years.
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to pm me you can.
> Kathy




Thank you. It is good to hear you are doing so well. I love your attitude. May I ask if the chemo made you sick? That is the other thing she is worried about, being sick at her stomach.

Penny


----------



## NaeNae

lucyanna girl said:


> Thank you. It is good to hear you are doing so well. I love your attitude. May I ask if the chemo made you sick? That is the other thing she is worried about, being sick at her stomach.
> 
> Penny



They have wonderful anti nausea drugs these days.  I had several different ones to take.  The first round of chemo I felt okay most of the day and then kinda yuck.  I finally threw up the next evening, but only once.  My oncologist wanted to know how I did and when I told her I had thrown up one time she said "Nope, that's one too many".  They changed my meds.  I learned as I went that about 9pm on chemo day I would take all of my different meds and go to bed.  I would feel fine when I woke up.  Unfortunately one of the side effects of all of the anti nausea meds is constipation.  By the end of the week of chemo I would be miserable.  She might want to talk to her doctor about it.  I mainly remember being tired.  I almost always took a nap or rested every day for the 6 months that I did chemo.  I didn't have much of an appetite while going through treatment.  Some people loose their appetite and some people can't get enough to eat.


----------



## mommyof3princess

princessmom29 said:


> I got another applique done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went simpler this time and Jack came out much better!! I am learning!


 I love jack. Great job he isn't easy to do 



MinnieVanMom said:


> I just made this and it is not exactly great.  I should have used heavy interfacing or plastic behind.  This is just fabric.  But it will store things and keep DS from kicking the back and ruining the leather.  Now he gets to ruin the cover.


 Great thinking I love that idea. Great job.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> We are home from watching the 3 kids this weekend (2 neices, 1 nephew)! We had a GREAT time at the Please Touch Museum in Philly yesterday - if you have kids under 7 and you're in the area you should go - so fun!!! Its all hands on - I think their favorite was the water play area and then the make your flying thing area and the market was ADORABLE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture was snapped as the car seats were getting installed in our car - lol - silly doggie!! Zoey appeared to like sitting in Hannah's car seat!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my Pooh storybook twirl for a big give - its my first double layer - Im not sure I love it - do you think its okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering how do you tell if the paw print fabric is cats or dogs or doesnt it matter??


 Looks like they had fun. Love the pooh twirl.



my*2*angels said:


> So here is the Tinkerbell dress I made!  I need help!!!  Not sure how I like it.
> First it is too short I think.  What do you all think?  Could I just add some bloomers or should I just start over?  And the straps are supposed to be like "wings", but I am not sure!  HELP!


 I like it She is so adorable.



phins_jazy said:


> Ever since I saw the tie dye cupcakes I just knew I had to attempt a cake.  So we made a cake this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frosted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yummo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yummo!


 looks yummy was it easy to make?



mom2prettyprincess said:


> I saw this on another website..and thought it was really neat and interesting.
> 
> Take a look....
> 
> http://www.enchantedmakeovers.org/


 WOW now if I could only win the lotto and by a house for those rooms to go in.



my*2*angels said:


> Okay, so I made a panty cover and now I think it looks cute!  I don't feel likeher little panties are sticking out!  I had to post this picture because I love the way she posed!  Look at her WILD hair! LOL


That looks great.






 When I made them for the twins 2 years ago they were about that short and I made bloomers to go under. So yours is just fine. I love the traditional tink look.


----------



## lucyanna girl

You know how people talk about things, like how much worse their labor was than anyone Else's, well that is the kind of story she has been getting. A nurse from home health even told her stories of how people would yell when she put medication into their port. scared her to death. 

You made me feel better tonight and tomorrow I will tell my sister what you said.

Thank you again.

Penny


----------



## emcreative

Penny, my aunt is a nurse and a 12 year survivor of one of the worst, most aggressive kinds of cancer you can get.  She said to just make sure that you take your nausea meds EVEN IF YOU DON'T FEEL SICK.  For her the trick was to "catch it" before it starts.

She did lose her hair, but when it came back in it was the most beautiful, soft, CURLY hair I've ever seen!

She was giving the advice to my gramma, and it worked for her, too.  She did lose her appetite...except for shakes and banana splits.  We spoiled her with a lot of those.  A friend of mine swore by apricot nectar when not feeling her best.  The trick will just be finding something she does feel like she can eat, and spoiling her with it! 

Bless you all!


----------



## NaeNae

lucyanna girl said:


> You know how people talk about things, like how much worse their labor was than anyone Else's, well that is the kind of story she has been getting. A nurse from home health even told her stories of how people would yell when she put medication into their port. scared her to death.
> 
> You made me feel better tonight and tomorrow I will tell my sister what you said.
> 
> Thank you again.
> 
> Penny



I had a port too.  It was so much better than them trying to hunt for a vein in the same arm over and over.  After a mastectomy you can't have your blood pressure taken or any sticks or blood draws done on whatever side they took lymph nodes from.  You can't have the tourniquit restriction because of the lack of lymph nodes.  It can cause you to have lymphedema, which you want to avoid if at all possible.  She also shouldn't use a regular razor to shave her armpits.  Nicks can increase the chance of lymphedema.  She should use an electric razor or have the hair permamently removed by lazer.  The lack of lymph nodes prevents the fluids in you arm to drain right.


----------



## ibesue

Its so great to hear these stories of cancer survival!  Penny, not only will I give hugs, I will keep you and your family in my prayers.  I hope she gets to start hearing good stories!

Wendy, was that the same childrens museum that Jon & Kate +8 took their kids?  It looks familiar!  And the pooh set is so cute!


----------



## PixiePlanner

I made a very simple blue sundress for my DD6 to wear when we have dinner at 1900 Park Fare. I want to make it a little bit Cinderella-y by getting special buttons to put on it. I was thinking of acrylic "glass" slippers, tiaras or something. I searched JoAnn's with no luck. Has anyone seen buttons like this? We have a Hobby Lobby here and also Hancock fabrics. Didn't want to waste my time driving all over when I could just ask here instead. I want something .75 - 1.5 inches. Suggestions?


----------



## emcreative

PixiePlanner said:


> I made a very simple blue sundress for my DD6 to wear when we have dinner at 1900 Park Fare. I want to make it a little bit Cinderella-y by getting special buttons to put on it. I was thinking of acrylic "glass" slippers, tiaras or something. I searched JoAnn's with no luck. Has anyone seen buttons like this? We have a Hobby Lobby here and also Hancock fabrics. Didn't want to waste my time driving all over when I could just ask here instead. I want something .75 - 1.5 inches. Suggestions?



I got a princess set of buttons (castles, dresses, shoes and stars) from Joanns but they were smaller.  Hmm, what about these:

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.ph...search_type=supplies&ga_page=&order=&includes[]=tags&includes[]=title


----------



## mommyof3princess

What pattern is this did I miss something? 


emcreative said:


> Has anyone done the Emily Puzzle Me pattern?  That looks like it would be PERFECT for a Minnie outfit!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Penny- and prayers for your sister. You might want to check out Teresa's bookmarks. I think she had a pattern or two in there. The link is in the first post of this thread.

I just want to say that you guys are really great sharing all of these stories about how you or someone you loved survived cancer. I am sure that these stories are reassuring to hear.  You guys are so sweet.


----------



## sheridee32

lucyanna girl said:


> As always I love all the new things I see. There is soo much talent on this board.
> 
> I need a pattern for a cap for my sister. She starts a very powerful chemo on Tuesday. It is called Adriamycin aka "the red devil". One of the side effects is hair loss. This is my "big" sister (she's really smaller than me but is 14 years older).  I love her dearly and and I am so worried about her. She has breast cancer and has just had a mastectomy and reconstruction. This chemo is so strong that she had to have a heart test to see if her heart was strong enough to take it.
> 
> I was always a Daddy's girl, kinda a tom boy who never worries a lot about how my hair or makeup looked. My sister is just the opposite. She always wears her hair and makeup just so. I know it is worrying her that her hair is going to fall out. She plans to buy a good wig but I though maybe I could make her some caps or scarfs (or both) to wear around the house or any time she doesn't want the wig on. Louisiana is hot and humid in the summer and a wig might not always be comfortable.
> 
> Has anyone here ever made such a hat? Do you have or know of a good pattern? It needs to maybe come lower down on the head to cover more.
> If anyone can help I will be very grateful.
> 
> Prayers for my sister would also be wonderful.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Penny



A friend of mine at work went to dallas and had a wig made before she started taking her chemo and no one at work knew she had even lost her hair they matched to the exact color and style. Her came back very curly too.
Sheri


----------



## twob4him

I love your new car *Minnie Van Mom* - hey what are we going to call you now? Cool Car Mom??? 



jeniamt said:


> I made Evelyn a birthday dress that had some cupcakes on it.  Plus I appliqued a cupcake with three candles.  In case you didn't guess, its Carla's stripwork jumper pattern.


Adorable...I love all the fabrics and the cute cupcake on top!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> We are home from watching the 3 kids this weekend (2 neices, 1 nephew)! We had a GREAT time at the Please Touch Museum in Philly yesterday - if you have kids under 7 and you're in the area you should go - so fun!!! Its all hands on - I think their favorite was the water play area and then the make your flying thing area and the market was ADORABLE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my Pooh storybook twirl for a big give - its my first double layer - Im not sure I love it - do you think its okay?


Awww ever since I saw that episode of J&K+8, I wanted to go there....but I am askeered of the city (any city). I know my girls would love it...

I love the pooh story book...you did a great job! I love the colors and the double layers and everything! 




phins_jazy said:


> Ever since I saw the tie dye cupcakes I just knew I had to attempt a cake.  So we made a cake this afternoon.
> 
> I warn you, reading the rest of this post will make you hungry!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before frosting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yummo!


Thanks for the warning...it looks really yummy! Now how did you do that again? Just divide the batter and add coloring and swirl together??? My girls would love to make that!



mom2prettyprincess said:


> I saw this on another website..and thought it was really neat and interesting.
> 
> Take a look....
> 
> http://www.enchantedmakeovers.org/


Ohhh that is so nice....I love how they decorated! What a great cause! 



my*2*angels said:


> Okay, so I made a panty cover and now I think it looks cute!  I don't feel likeher little panties are sticking out!  I had to post this picture because I love the way she posed!  Look at her WILD hair! LOL


That is seriously adorable!!!  Your DD is so cute and I love how you added the cover...I do the same thing....gotta have shorts or leggins or something...that way they can play without worrying! 



lucyanna girl said:


> As always I love all the new things I see. There is soo much talent on this board.
> 
> I need a pattern for a cap for my sister. She starts a very powerful chemo on Tuesday. It is called Adriamycin aka "the red devil". One of the side effects is hair loss. This is my "big" sister (she's really smaller than me but is 14 years older).  I love her dearly and and I am so worried about her. She has breast cancer and has just had a mastectomy and reconstruction. This chemo is so strong that she had to have a heart test to see if her heart was strong enough to take it.
> 
> I was always a Daddy's girl, kinda a tom boy who never worries a lot about how my hair or makeup looked. My sister is just the opposite. She always wears her hair and makeup just so. I know it is worrying her that her hair is going to fall out. She plans to buy a good wig but I though maybe I could make her some caps or scarfs (or both) to wear around the house or any time she doesn't want the wig on. Louisiana is hot and humid in the summer and a wig might not always be comfortable.
> 
> Has anyone here ever made such a hat? Do you have or know of a good pattern? It needs to maybe come lower down on the head to cover more.
> If anyone can help I will be very grateful.
> 
> Prayers for my sister would also be wonderful.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Penny


Prayers, peace and strength for both of you!



NaeNae said:


> Penny,
> I've had that chemo.  I too had to have the nuclear heart test.  Her hair will start to fall out on day 16 or 18, I can't remember which it is.  My head hurt like when you leave your pony tail in too long.  I had my (grown) kids shave my head.  It felt soooooo much better.  I had a fellow BC sister tell me that "BALD IS EMPOWERING".  I decided to take that attitude.  I hated wearing hats and scarfs, I felt like people stared just as much as when I was bald.  I had an expensive wig that I only wore to church.  She might loose her eyelashes and eyebrows too.  I did.  I took 4 rounds of Adriamycin aka "the red devil" combined with Cytoxan.  Then I took 4 rounds of Taxotere.  The Taxotere did a number on my nails.  I went bald, people know what's going on when they see you.  "BALD IS BEAUTIFUL"  It just means your are fighting and beating the cancer.  This July I will be cancer free for 4 years.
> 
> If you want to pm me you can.
> Kathy



Kathy, I had no idea. My mom had breast cancer too. You are such an inspiration!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I think it turned out pretty good! I probably should not have started on microfleece but that is what I was making the blanket out of. One of the "M"s puckered a little I guess because of the fleece. But I think over all it turned out pretty good.






lucyanna girl  Penny - I wish your sister all the healthy vibes I can send her - Prayers to you and your sister.


----------



## *Toadstool*

twob4him said:


> not sure where your picture of the cute little piratey outfit went!


Where did you get that adorable fabric?? I want some! I love the outfit. Your embroidery looks great. I am glad you got it figured out!



jessica52877 said:


> Cute bag! I thought I was the only person who waiting until the last second to sew something.


*raises hand*.. me too!



EnchantedPrincess said:


> Just wondering what kind of software do you ladies have for your embroidery machine? I have a Brother, and I am trying to decide if I should get the PED-Basic, or should I wait and save up for something like the PE-Design or another equivalent software?


I have PE-Design and Embird w/ Studio to digitize. Embird is cheaper and I like it better. I'm going to post pictures of some designs I did in Embird further down in my post.  The only way you want to get PE-Design or Embird with Studio is if you want to digitize your own designs. You can get regular Embird if you just want to be able to combine designs and do basic editing. It is alot cheaper than going with PE-Design for that. There is now a PE-Design Lite too. Not sure what that lets you do.
If you have a card that you need to put into a card reader in order to get the designs onto the card then you need PED basic or PE-Design. Embird doesn't come with a box. You could also get like an amazing box instead of the brother one though. So many choices! I hated making those choices.



SallyfromDE said:


> I used the Dainty Design strip work top, from YCMT. But changed it around some to do what I needed. Everyone thinks the top is too skimpy, but it's too late now. If I make another one, I'll know better. I also used the Disney World coloring book.


Beautiful! I had never seen this technique before. I would be way too nervous to do that. Surely it would wash off eventually.. I'd never want to color it in again...


desparatelydisney said:


> I NEED MOTIVATION!!!!
> 
> I have only completed 1/2 of DD's mermaid tail and not started the top.....and this time next week we will be in WDW!!! Must go sew...must go sew...must go sew...


 Oh I love mermaid tails! Can't wait to see what you make!



ibesue said:


> I love the hoopless embroidery too! I have tried over & over to make hand appliques, but I am so challenged! Its kind of like adding a button hole. You do it at the end and if you mess up, its gone! I would do fine on the big pieces of hand applique, but when you get to the fine details, ex face, it gets all messed up! I spent 2 weeks once on a jojo circus and NEVER got it right.


I feel the same way as you. I spent alot of time making Alice freehand on the sewing machine, and I did the face by hand. It looks horrible. I'm going to start over and digitize her and applique it on machine. I am a fan of hoopless embroidery too. I realized how much gunk my machine was getting from the 505 sticky spray though, so I am not using that anymore. I have been hooping everything. It is such a pain! Hoopless is definitely easier. I have some sticky tearaway, but never bought cut away. I tend to use cut away on everything. I just feel it looks better afterwards on the finished outfit.



revrob said:


> Just wanted to let you all know - I'M HOME! HAD A GREAT TRIP, BUT THERE'S NO PLACE LIKE HOME!


Welcome back!!!!



princessmom29 said:


> Hery guys. Here are the before promised pics of sarah's flower girl hair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one more:


I wish I had thought of doing my DD's hair like that! So cute and simple!! Surely I can do that!
I love the princess toille dress. I am scared to cut mine. It is definitely my favorite fabric that I own.



karamat said:


> BTW - does anyone have the thing from Bed, Bath, and Beyond that will convert printed photos to digital? I saw it in their ad for about $80 and wondered if it actually worked. There is a shop near me that will convert 250 photos for $50 but I'm sure I have WAY MORE than 250 pics I'd like to have converted to digital.


Can't you just get a scanner and scan the photos.. or is that not what you are talking about?
I love the mickey parts. I need some of those sheets now!!!



SallyfromDE said:


> Here is one. Well, 2. Not a good shot of the back, but it's shirred. A good summer Lilo. Leaf skirt over a green skort.


Love the Lilo outfit!



disneymommieof2 said:


> Hey everyone wanted to give you a grandpa update: Although he was doing well immediately following surgery the family has now been told that grandpa will not survive this. They are preparing to transfer him to hospice care. He has been having trouble with his liver not functioning properly and also breathing issues. This week has been so up and down, it's hard to explain to lucas that he won't get to see great-grandpa again. Sophia doesn't understand so we haven't talked about much with her. Grandpa lives so far away they have only been to visit a few times so they don't know him very well. My fil is going down on monday he is hoping grandpa will still be alive.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share and for your thoughts and prayers for our family. I don't know what grandma is going to do with out him, they have been married for coming up on 60 years and she has been taking care of grandpa for such a long time. I'm sure her heart is breaking!






HeatherSue said:


> Tis I, my dearl! I've missed you, too!  I miss all my sewing friends. I just haven't been online so much lately. I've been working on figuring out how to digitize my own applique designs. I've got about 6 of them done, but they need some tweaking yet.


Are you digitizing characters or making your own artwork?? I do alot of my own character designs. The worst part is test stitching. I usually skip that part.


emcreative said:


> g'morning ladies (Okay it's afternoon here, but who's counting?)
> 
> How is everyone! I love the new stuff everyone posted!
> 
> Anyone have any design project requests? Fabric they need to find? I'm kinda bored today! (As a mom of 5 that's RARE!)


 I want some ladybug patchwork fabric that wal mart had. I saw an outfit made with it this weekend, and I need it. Too bad our wal marts aren't carrying fabric anymore.



my*2*angels said:


> So here is the Tinkerbell dress I made! I need help!!! Not sure how I like it.
> First it is too short I think. What do you all think? Could I just add some bloomers or should I just start over? And the straps are supposed to be like "wings", but I am not sure! HELP!


That is adorable! She is so precious! I think it looks great that length. If it were longer it wouldn't look like Tink. 

Okay, so I had posted about having a bad day on Friday that included us missing our front row Disney on Ice tickets... So we went on Saturday. I got more tickets, but I thought they were going to be horrible. It said row 12. I didn't know that row 12 was the second row!!! They apparently only had 12 rows on the floor so that is how they did the rows. We had a great time. The cloud of what happened the day before was still there. We had tall people sitting in front of us, so we had to hold DD up so she could see... that is why I wanted to make sure we had front row seats. The way the seating is on the floor the seats are all level so you can't see well unless in the front!
Anywho.. here are some pictures of the outfit I made Hannah. She loves this outfit. This is my *HeatherSue* CASE.. well just the applique. But I totally used her picture that I found in photobucket to digitize the design. I digitized all these super fast to make the outfit. There are a couple of mistakes that I need to go and fix by hand and sewing machine. I hate test stitching designs.* Marlo*, I am still planning on fixing that design and finishing the rest. I have just been busy! Hannah is having some really bad tummy problems right now, so she is demanding alot of time!
*Here comes baby Simba!!!  *Oh, and I included a couple bad pictures of Tink. I had a costume that I made when I was in high school that looked almost exactly like this Tink costume. I wish I had pictures of me in it! 

































Oh, and I just wanted to add that I made this skirt entirely on my serger! woo hoo! That was so much fun. I added the ruffle to the shirt on my serger too. I guess I need to topstitch it down. I literally added that ruffle in 5 minutes before we had to leave.
Ooops.. I missed some pictures. Forgot the back of the skirt.


----------



## Piper

NaeNae said:


> I had a port too. It was so much better than them trying to hunt for a vein in the same arm over and over. After a mastectomy you can't have your blood pressure taken or any sticks or blood draws done on whatever side they took lymph nodes from. You can't have the tourniquit restriction because of the lack of lymph nodes. It can cause you to have lymphedema, which you want to avoid if at all possible. She also shouldn't use a regular razor to shave her armpits. Nicks can increase the chance of lymphedema. She should use an electric razor or have the hair permamently removed by lazer. The lack of lymph nodes prevents the fluids in you arm to drain right.


 

One of the "side effects" of my BC treatment was that the hair under my arms fell out, too-------and never came back!!!  No more shaving under my arms!!!  I just wish I didn't have hair on my legs--oh well, can't be greedy I guess!


----------



## minnie2

HeatherSue said:


> I drafted my own pattern for the top.  I don't even remember how I did it now!


Oh man now I have to hunt for a top t go with it!  UGH  I might just do a Tshirt with some Tink applique but I am afraid of doing face appliques!   Maybe I just need to suck it up and buy a Tink Emb design...  LOL



adoptionmomma4 said:


> I think she may have lost something or ruined it in someway.  It was just easier to say they didn't have it than to tell us the truth.  I have honestly let it go   But, she really doesn't talk to me.   Don't know???
> 
> Anyway- Again, I would not feel bad for not loaning the petti.  There are very few people I will loan things to.  you just don't know if you will get it back the way it was given.


Frankly I would rather honesty1  But that is just me....

When I told my mom aout this she was really glad I didn't lend it out so that made me feel better.





jeniamt said:


> I made Evelyn a birthday dress that had some cupcakes on it.  Plus I appliqued a cupcake with three candles.  In case you didn't guess, its Carla's stripwork jumper pattern.


So cute!  Pretty bright and fun!  Love it!



Lisa_M said:


> Hello everyone!  I've just perused your thread and wow you ladies have some talent.  Amazing clothes.  Beautiful job on the easter dresses and sleeping beauty dress.
> 
> I don't really sew.  My mom bought me sewing machine 3 years ago.  I broke that bad boy out last summer and made a couple of things for my daughter.  A soaker, a bunch of wipes and a skirt that never fit   I'm inspired to give it a go again.
> 
> I've been knitting for a little under a year and am really into that.  I signed up for the Big Give, maybe I can knit something for that because my sewing is something I couldn't give away.
> 
> Well I'm going to go back to looking at the amazing clothes you all posted.
> 
> Lisa


Welcome!



MinnieVanMom said:


> I just made this and it is not exactly great.  I should have used heavy interfacing or plastic behind.  This is just fabric.  But it will store things and keep DS from kicking the back and ruining the leather.  Now he gets to ruin the cover.


Your new car is GREAT!  Love the holder for the back seat!  i amy have to make some of those.  



princessmom29 said:


> That cupcake dress is tooo cute!!!
> 
> I got another applique done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went simpler this time and Jack came out much better!! I am learning!


Great job!

billwendy- What a great Aunt youa re1  They looked like they had so much fun!!!!!





my*2*angels said:


> Okay, so I made a panty cover and now I think it looks cute!  I don't feel likeher little panties are sticking out!  I had to post this picture because I love the way she posed!  Look at her WILD hair! LOL


Love the dress but you dd's Tink pose is priceless!  



lucyanna girl said:


> As always I love all the new things I see. There is soo much talent on this board.
> 
> I need a pattern for a cap for my sister. She starts a very powerful chemo on Tuesday. It is called Adriamycin aka "the red devil". One of the side effects is hair loss. This is my "big" sister (she's really smaller than me but is 14 years older).  I love her dearly and and I am so worried about her. She has breast cancer and has just had a mastectomy and reconstruction. This chemo is so strong that she had to have a heart test to see if her heart was strong enough to take it.
> 
> I was always a Daddy's girl, kinda a tom boy who never worries a lot about how my hair or makeup looked. My sister is just the opposite. She always wears her hair and makeup just so. I know it is worrying her that her hair is going to fall out. She plans to buy a good wig but I though maybe I could make her some caps or scarfs (or both) to wear around the house or any time she doesn't want the wig on. Louisiana is hot and humid in the summer and a wig might not always be comfortable.
> 
> Has anyone here ever made such a hat? Do you have or know of a good pattern? It needs to maybe come lower down on the head to cover more.
> If anyone can help I will be very grateful.
> 
> Prayers for my sister would also be wonderful.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Penny


Oh Penny!  Prayers for you and your sister!  



NaeNae said:


> Penny,
> I've had that chemo.  I too had to have the nuclear heart test.  Her hair will start to fall out on day 16 or 18, I can't remember which it is.  My head hurt like when you leave your pony tail in too long.  I had my (grown) kids shave my head.  It felt soooooo much better.  I had a fellow BC sister tell me that "BALD IS EMPOWERING".  I decided to take that attitude.  I hated wearing hats and scarfs, I felt like people stared just as much as when I was bald.  I had an expensive wig that I only wore to church.  She might loose her eyelashes and eyebrows too.  I did.  I took 4 rounds of Adriamycin aka "the red devil" combined with Cytoxan.  Then I took 4 rounds of Taxotere.  The Taxotere did a number on my nails.  I went bald, people know what's going on when they see you.  "BALD IS BEAUTIFUL"  It just means your are fighting and beating the cancer.  This July I will be cancer free for 4 years.
> 
> If you want to pm me you can.
> Kathy


Your story always brings a tear to my eye!   You are so strong!  I am so glad you beat it!  YAY on 4 yrs cancer free!!!!!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I think it turned out pretty good! I probably should not have started on microfleece but that is what I was making the blanket out of. One of the "M"s puckered a little I guess because of the fleece. But I think over all it turned out pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucyanna girl  Penny - I wish your sister all the healthy vibes I can send her Prayers to you and your sister.


Wonderful!



*Toadstool* said:


> Where did you get that adorable fabric?? I want some! I love the outfit. Your embroidery looks great. I am glad you got it figured out!
> 
> 
> *raises hand*.. me too!
> 
> 
> I have PE-Design and Embird w/ Studio to digitize. Embird is cheaper and I like it better. I'm going to post pictures of some designs I did in Embird further down in my post.  The only way you want to get PE-Design or Embird with Studio is if you want to digitize your own designs. You can get regular Embird if you just want to be able to combine designs and do basic editing. It is alot cheaper than going with PE-Design for that. There is now a PE-Design Lite too. Not sure what that lets you do.
> If you have a card that you need to put into a card reader in order to get the designs onto the card then you need PED basic or PE-Design. Embird doesn't come with a box. You could also get like an amazing box instead of the brother one though. So many choices! I hated making those choices.
> 
> 
> Beautiful! I had never seen this technique before. I would be way too nervous to do that. Surely it would wash off eventually.. I'd never want to color it in again...
> Oh I love mermaid tails! Can't wait to see what you make!
> 
> 
> I feel the same way as you. I spent alot of time making Alice freehand on the sewing machine, and I did the face by hand. It looks horrible. I'm going to start over and digitize her and applique it on machine. I am a fan of hoopless embroidery too. I realized how much gunk my machine was getting from the 505 sticky spray though, so I am not using that anymore. I have been hooping everything. It is such a pain! Hoopless is definitely easier. I have some sticky tearaway, but never bought cut away. I tend to use cut away on everything. I just feel it looks better afterwards on the finished outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you digitizing characters or making your own artwork?? I do alot of my own character designs. The worst part is test stitching. I usually skip that part.
> I want some ladybug patchwork fabric that wal mart had. I saw an outfit made with it this weekend, and I need it. Too bad our wal marts aren't carrying fabric anymore.
> 
> 
> Okay, so I had posted about having a bad day on Friday that included us missing our front row Disney on Ice tickets... So we went on Saturday. I got more tickets, but I thought they were going to be horrible. It said row 12. I didn't know that row 12 was the second row!!! They apparently only had 12 rows on the floor so that is how they did the rows. We had a great time. The cloud of what happened the day before was still there. We had tall people sitting in front of us, so we had to hold DD up so she could see... that is why I wanted to make sure we had front row seats. The way the seating is on the floor the seats are all level so you can't see well unless in the front!
> Anywho.. here are some pictures of the outfit I made Hannah. She loves this outfit. This is my *HeatherSue* CASE.. well just the applique. But I totally used her picture that I found in photobucket to digitize the design. I digitized all these super fast to make the outfit. There are a couple of mistakes that I need to go and fix by hand and sewing machine. I hate test stitching designs.* Marlo*, I am still planning on fixing that design and finishing the rest. I have just been busy! Hannah is having some really bad tummy problems right now, so she is demanding alot of time!
> Here comes baby Simba!!! Oh, and I included a couple bad pictures of Tink. I had a costume that I made when I was in high school that looked almost exactly like this Tink costume. I wish I had pictures of me in it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I just wanted to add that I made this skirt entirely on my serger! woo hoo! That was so much fun. I added the ruffle to the shirt on my serger too. I guess I need to topstitch it down. I literally added that ruffle in 5 minutes before we had to leave.
> Ooops.. I missed some pictures. Forgot the back of the skirt.


So glad it all worked out!  The outfit is gorgeous!  




Piper said:


> One of the "side effects" of my BC treatment was that the hair under my arms fell out, too-------and never came back!!!  No more shaving under my arms!!!  I just wish I didn't have hair on my legs--oh well, can't be greedy I guess!


I didn't realize you had Bc too!  I am so happy you survived and are such an inspiration!!!!


----------



## revrob

*Toadstool* said:


> Are you digitizing characters or making your own artwork?? I do alot of my own character designs. The worst part is test stitching. I usually skip that part.
> I want some ladybug patchwork fabric that wal mart had. I saw an outfit made with it this weekend, and I need it. Too bad our wal marts aren't carrying fabric anymore.
> 
> 
> That is adorable! She is so precious! I think it looks great that length. If it were longer it wouldn't look like Tink.
> 
> Okay, so I had posted about having a bad day on Friday that included us missing our front row Disney on Ice tickets... So we went on Saturday. I got more tickets, but I thought they were going to be horrible. It said row 12. I didn't know that row 12 was the second row!!! They apparently only had 12 rows on the floor so that is how they did the rows. We had a great time. The cloud of what happened the day before was still there. We had tall people sitting in front of us, so we had to hold DD up so she could see... that is why I wanted to make sure we had front row seats. The way the seating is on the floor the seats are all level so you can't see well unless in the front!
> Anywho.. here are some pictures of the outfit I made Hannah. She loves this outfit. This is my *HeatherSue* CASE.. well just the applique. But I totally used her picture that I found in photobucket to digitize the design. I digitized all these super fast to make the outfit. There are a couple of mistakes that I need to go and fix by hand and sewing machine. I hate test stitching designs.* Marlo*, I am still planning on fixing that design and finishing the rest. I have just been busy! Hannah is having some really bad tummy problems right now, so she is demanding alot of time!
> *Here comes baby Simba!!!  *Oh, and I included a couple bad pictures of Tink. I had a costume that I made when I was in high school that looked almost exactly like this Tink costume. I wish I had pictures of me in it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I just wanted to add that I made this skirt entirely on my serger! woo hoo! That was so much fun. I added the ruffle to the shirt on my serger too. I guess I need to topstitch it down. I literally added that ruffle in 5 minutes before we had to leave.
> Ooops.. I missed some pictures. Forgot the back of the skirt.




This turned out GREAT!  I'm so impressed that you digitized those designs!  Did you digitize the shirt design as well?  I NEED that design!

I'm so glad you guys had a good time!  Sorry about you missing Friday, but glad you ended up going anyway!


ADULT EASY FIT PANTS!?!  Someone posted several days ago about a pattern that was basically easy fit pants for adults.  I can't find the post now.  Whoever posted the pattern number, would you mind posting again?  THANKS!


----------



## HeatherSue

phins_jazy said:


>


MMMMmm..... Looks yummy and makes me nastagiac for Pop Century!



mom2prettyprincess said:


> I saw this on another website..and thought it was really neat and interesting.
> 
> Take a look....
> 
> http://www.enchantedmakeovers.org/


That is such a neat thing to do for those shelters!!



my*2*angels said:


>


Oh my gosh, she is just too adorable!!!



jessica52877 said:


> HEATHER is the one they redid anywhere near you? It said Pontiac, MI.


Pontiac isn't too far away, about 2 1/2 hours.



lucyanna girl said:


> I need a pattern for a cap for my sister. She starts a very powerful chemo on Tuesday. It is called Adriamycin aka "the red devil". One of the side effects is hair loss. This is my "big" sister (she's really smaller than me but is 14 years older).  I love her dearly and and I am so worried about her. She has breast cancer and has just had a mastectomy and reconstruction. This chemo is so strong that she had to have a heart test to see if her heart was strong enough to take it.


Oh Penny, I can't imagine how you must be feeling right now.    I'll pray for your sister.



NaeNae said:


> Penny,
> I've had that chemo.  I too had to have the nuclear heart test.  Her hair will start to fall out on day 16 or 18, I can't remember which it is.  My head hurt like when you leave your pony tail in too long.  I had my (grown) kids shave my head.  It felt soooooo much better.  I had a fellow BC sister tell me that "BALD IS EMPOWERING".  I decided to take that attitude.  I hated wearing hats and scarfs, I felt like people stared just as much as when I was bald.  I had an expensive wig that I only wore to church.  She might loose her eyelashes and eyebrows too.  I did.  I took 4 rounds of Adriamycin aka "the red devil" combined with Cytoxan.  Then I took 4 rounds of Taxotere.  The Taxotere did a number on my nails.  I went bald, people know what's going on when they see you.  "BALD IS BEAUTIFUL"  It just means your are fighting and beating the cancer.  This July I will be cancer free for 4 years.
> 
> If you want to pm me you can.
> Kathy


 You are so strong.



lucyanna girl said:


> You know how people talk about things, like how much worse their labor was than anyone Else's, well that is the kind of story she has been getting. A nurse from home health even told her stories of how people would yell when she put medication into their port. scared her to death.
> 
> You made me feel better tonight and tomorrow I will tell my sister what you said.
> 
> Thank you again.
> 
> Penny


Why do people do that? Why try to scare someone who is so scared already?



PixiePlanner said:


> I made a very simple blue sundress for my DD6 to wear when we have dinner at 1900 Park Fare. I want to make it a little bit Cinderella-y by getting special buttons to put on it. I was thinking of acrylic "glass" slippers, tiaras or something. I searched JoAnn's with no luck. Has anyone seen buttons like this? We have a Hobby Lobby here and also Hancock fabrics. Didn't want to waste my time driving all over when I could just ask here instead. I want something .75 - 1.5 inches. Suggestions?


That sounds really cute!  I can picture the buttons you want in my head, but I don't know if I've ever seen them!  You could try looking on etsy for them.



mommyof3princess said:


> What pattern is this did I miss something?


I looked it up on etsy.  It looks like it's a sleeveless jumper pattern with different skirt options, an apron, and a smock. I'm not sure if I was looking at the right one, though.



twob4him said:


> I love your new car *Minnie Van Mom* - hey what are we going to call you now? Cool Car Mom???



I think that's technically a station wagon.  So, StationWagonMom it is!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I think it turned out pretty good! I probably should not have started on microfleece but that is what I was making the blanket out of. One of the "M"s puckered a little I guess because of the fleece. But I think over all it turned out pretty good.


That looks GREAT!  I can't believe you were so ambitious for your first applique!  Letters are really hard to do.  But, they look perfect to me!



*Toadstool* said:


> Are you digitizing characters or making your own artwork?? I do alot of my own character designs. The worst part is test stitching. I usually skip that part.



I've done a couple of freehand drawing ones and I've digitized some character pictures that I scanned from other places.  My next project was going to be Baby Simba!!! 

I love how you digitized him!! He looks adorable!  The whole outfit is great!


----------



## minnie2

Here is the Simple and Chic purse I made this weekend.  I made one for Kyle's teacher and one for my cousin's bday.  I  this pattern!  I think I need to go find some great material and make myself one!








 Another bday outfit for my niece.  I was hoping these would be capri's but I think they are going to be pants on her.  Oh well at least the material is really thin...  Oh and this was my 1st A line!  Also the 1st time I have added ruffles to the easy fit pants.  Next time I have to adjust the ruffle measurements.


----------



## revrob

FLEA!  You won my blogabration!  Please PM me so we can work out the details!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

princessmom29 said:


> That cupcake dress is tooo cute!!!
> 
> I got another applique done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went simpler this time and Jack came out much better!! I am learning!



We all seem to start with the Jack head because it is the easiest.  Jessica is so helpful if you have questions.  She really helped me.  It looks great and reminds me to finish a Jack shirt today.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

minnie2 said:


> Another bday outfit for my niece.  I was hoping these would be capri's but I think they are going to be pants on her.  Oh well at least the material is really thin...  Oh and this was my 1st A line!  Also the 1st time I have added ruffles to the easy fit pants.  Next time I have to adjust the ruffle measurements.


Love the purse and what a great gift!  I love the cute little outfit.  It is just perfect.


----------



## my*2*angels

emcreative said:


> Oh my, way too cute!!!



Thank you!



billwendy said:


> Totally makes the outfit! Adorable!! I love it!!!



Thanks!



Tinka_Belle said:


> That dress turned out so cute Mindy!! I love her smile and wild hair. The panty covers were the perfect touch. I hate it when panties show too.



Thanks!  Her hair gets so wild by the end of the day unless it has mousse in it!  And I don't like to see panties either!



jessica52877 said:


> Love the tink outfit! I can barely see the bottoms but do see them peeking out. I think it is perfect!



thanks so much!



jeniamt said:


> That could not be any cuter!!!  And the dress is nice too



AWWW, Thank you!



mommyof3princess said:


> I like it She is so adorable.
> 
> That looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I made them for the twins 2 years ago they were about that short and I made bloomers to go under. So yours is just fine. I love the traditional tink look.



Thank you!  I like the way you did the top!  I couldn't think of anything to do because Tink is strapless and that is not happening so I tried to make the straps look wing-ish!LOL



twob4him said:


> I
> That is seriously adorable!!!  Your DD is so cute and I love how you added the cover...I do the same thing....gotta have shorts or leggins or something...that way they can play without worrying!




Thank you!  And as wild as 2yo can get, you definitely have to have something under dresses and skirts!LOL



*Toadstool* said:


> That is adorable! She is so precious! I think it looks great that length. If it were longer it wouldn't look like Tink.
> 
> Okay, so I had posted about having a bad day on Friday that included us missing our front row Disney on Ice tickets... So we went on Saturday. I got more tickets, but I thought they were going to be horrible. It said row 12. I didn't know that row 12 was the second row!!! They apparently only had 12 rows on the floor so that is how they did the rows. We had a great time. The cloud of what happened the day before was still there. We had tall people sitting in front of us, so we had to hold DD up so she could see... that is why I wanted to make sure we had front row seats. The way the seating is on the floor the seats are all level so you can't see well unless in the front!
> Anywho.. here are some pictures of the outfit I made Hannah. She loves this outfit. This is my *HeatherSue* CASE.. well just the applique. But I totally used her picture that I found in photobucket to digitize the design. I digitized all these super fast to make the outfit. There are a couple of mistakes that I need to go and fix by hand and sewing machine. I hate test stitching designs.* Marlo*, I am still planning on fixing that design and finishing the rest. I have just been busy! Hannah is having some really bad tummy problems right now, so she is demanding alot of time!
> *Here comes baby Simba!!!  *Oh, and I included a couple bad pictures of Tink. I had a costume that I made when I was in high school that looked almost exactly like this Tink costume. I wish I had pictures of me in it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I just wanted to add that I made this skirt entirely on my serger! woo hoo! That was so much fun. I added the ruffle to the shirt on my serger too. I guess I need to topstitch it down. I literally added that ruffle in 5 minutes before we had to leave.
> Ooops.. I missed some pictures. Forgot the back of the skirt.



Thank you and I LOVE how you did the outfit!  It looks great!  So sorry to hear about your bad day, but I am glad you still got to go!



minnie2 said:


> Love the dress but you dd's Tink pose is priceless!



Thank you!



HeatherSue said:


> Oh my gosh, she is just too adorable!!!



Aww, so sweet!  Thank you


PENNY-  I will be praying for your sister and your family!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

question-
Im going to be making an Aline for a neice (my first time making something for anyone besides DD)
Her measurements according to Mom are--
height 32"
Chest 21 "
Waist  22 "
hip  21 1/2"
pants 18"
Weight  26 lbs

She's a big kid (she turns 2 in a couple weeks) So i didnt know if I should go up to the size 3 for her- or would that be too big for her? I just don't want her to outgrow it by July..

I just measured DD and she has a 19" chest and i do the size 2 for her...


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I will post after I get the boys off but yes, I did buy my car the Dave Ramsey way.  It was a first for me and it feels great!


----------



## lucyanna girl

emcreative said:


> Penny, my aunt is a nurse and a 12 year survivor of one of the worst, most aggressive kinds of cancer you can get.  She said to just make sure that you take your nausea meds EVEN IF YOU DON'T FEEL SICK.  For her the trick was to "catch it" before it starts.
> 
> She did lose her hair, but when it came back in it was the most beautiful, soft, CURLY hair I've ever seen!
> 
> She was giving the advice to my gramma, and it worked for her, too.  She did lose her appetite...except for shakes and banana splits.  We spoiled her with a lot of those.  A friend of mine swore by apricot nectar when not feeling her best.  The trick will just be finding something she does feel like she can eat, and spoiling her with it!
> 
> Bless you all!





NaeNae said:


> I had a port too.  It was so much better than them trying to hunt for a vein in the same arm over and over.  After a mastectomy you can't have your blood pressure taken or any sticks or blood draws done on whatever side they took lymph nodes from.  You can't have the tourniquit restriction because of the lack of lymph nodes.  It can cause you to have lymphedema, which you want to avoid if at all possible.  She also shouldn't use a regular razor to shave her armpits.  Nicks can increase the chance of lymphedema.  She should use an electric razor or have the hair permamently removed by lazer.  The lack of lymph nodes prevents the fluids in you arm to drain right.





ibesue said:


> Its so great to hear these stories of cancer survival!  Penny, not only will I give hugs, I will keep you and your family in my prayers.  I hope she gets to start hearing good stories!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinka_Belle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Penny- and prayers for your sister. You might want to check out Teresa's bookmarks. I think she had a pattern or two in there. The link is in the first post of this thread.
> 
> I just want to say that you guys are really great sharing all of these stories about how you or someone you loved survived cancer. I am sure that these stories are reassuring to hear.  You guys are so sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sheridee32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine at work went to dallas and had a wig made before she started taking her chemo and no one at work knew she had even lost her hair they matched to the exact color and style. Her came back very curly too.
> Sheri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Prayers, peace and strength for both of you!
> 
> 
> lucyanna girl  Penny - I wish your sister all the healthy vibes I can send her - Prayers to you and your sister.
Click to expand...




Piper said:


> One of the "side effects" of my BC treatment was that the hair under my arms fell out, too-------and never came back!!!  No more shaving under my arms!!!  I just wish I didn't have hair on my legs--oh well, can't be greedy I guess![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Oh Penny!  Prayers for you and your sister!
> 
> Your story always brings a tear to my eye!   You are so strong!  I am so glad you beat it!  YAY on 4 yrs cancer free!!!!!
> 
> 
> Oh Penny, I can't imagine how you must be feeling right now.    I'll pray for your sister.
> 
> 
> Why do people do that? Why try to scare someone who is so scared already?
> 
> 
> 
> Yall are so sweet, you bring me to tears with the care and concern I feel. You don't know how much that means right now.
> 
> I never realized how many of our lives have been touched by this awful disease. It's very scary. It is wonderful to know that you have all finished treatment and are here to tell about it. Thank you for sharing your experiences with me.
> 
> I'll tell her about taking the nausea meds every time and about shaving (I never knew that). I do worry about her eating because since she had the mastectomy she hasn't been eating very well. I ordered some Miracle Fruit tablets because I read somewhere they might help. I will make or buy anything in this world if she will eat it.
> 
> I also don't understand why anyone would try to scare my sister. She is the sweetest, most caring person I have ever known. Much better than me, at everything! My daddy wanted to name her Sunny but my grandmother talked our mother out of it. But most people who know her today know her as Sunny. It has always fit her so well because she is just such an upbeat, good person.
> 
> A port seems like a good thing to me. I hate to be stuck and it seems to me that such strong chemo would ruin your veins.
> 
> Now I'm wondering, sister and I already have curly hair. It'll be interesting to see if curly hair comes back still curly or straight.
> 
> Most of all thank you for your prayers and good wishes. I believe God can cure anything and faith is our lifeline.
> 
> Penny


----------



## Haganfam5

phins_jazy said:


> Ever since I saw the tie dye cupcakes I just knew I had to attempt a cake.  So we made a cake this afternoon.
> 
> I warn you, reading the rest of this post will make you hungry!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yummo!



OMG! That cake does look delicous!



my*2*angels said:


> Okay, so I made a panty cover and now I think it looks cute!  I don't feel likeher little panties are sticking out!  I had to post this picture because I love the way she posed!  Look at her WILD hair! LOL



I love your Tink outfit! Your DD is just too cute!  She looks adorable in it.


----------



## minnie2

MinnieVanMom said:


> Love the purse and what a great gift!  I love the cute little outfit.  It is just perfect.


Thank you!  I really hope they like it


Eyore4Ever149 said:


> question-
> Im going to be making an Aline for a neice (my first time making something for anyone besides DD)
> Her measurements according to Mom are--
> height 32"
> Chest 21 "
> Waist  22 "
> hip  21 1/2"
> pants 18"
> Weight  26 lbs
> 
> She's a big kid (she turns 2 in a couple weeks) So i didnt know if I should go up to the size 3 for her- or would that be too big for her? I just don't want her to outgrow it by July..
> 
> I just measured DD and she has a 19" chest and i do the size 2 for her...


I would go bigger but that is just me.  I tend to make things bigger the one time I made something exact was the Wubzy dress and it barely fit the little girl!  UGH!!!  I ned to make it bigger but the girl's daddy put it away since the little girl wouldn't take it off and now the mom can't find it!


----------



## phins_jazy

revrob said:


> ADULT EASY FIT PANTS!?!  Someone posted several days ago about a pattern that was basically easy fit pants for adults.  I can't find the post now.  Whoever posted the pattern number, would you mind posting again?  THANKS!



I copied it down cuz I want to get the patterns too!  There were two of them 

Simplicity It's So Easy pattern 9871 

Butterick 5044

Hope that helps!


----------



## revrob

phins_jazy said:


> I copied it down cuz I want to get the patterns too!  There were two of them
> 
> Simplicity It's So Easy pattern 9871
> 
> Butterick 5044
> 
> Hope that helps!



thanks so much!  I think I need to get that pattern... TODAY!


----------



## tricia

MinnieVanMom said:


> I just made this and it is not exactly great.  I should have used heavy interfacing or plastic behind.  This is just fabric.  But it will store things and keep DS from kicking the back and ruining the leather.  Now he gets to ruin the cover.



Gotta love getting a new vehicle.  Good idea with the cover. 



princessmom29 said:


> That cupcake dress is tooo cute!!!
> 
> I got another applique done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went simpler this time and Jack came out much better!! I am learning!



Great Jack.  I would love to do one for my boys, but they just can't get into Jack.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> We are home from watching the 3 kids this weekend (2 neices, 1 nephew)! We had a GREAT time at the Please Touch Museum in Philly yesterday - if you have kids under 7 and you're in the area you should go - so fun!!! Its all hands on - I think their favorite was the water play area and then the make your flying thing area and the market was ADORABLE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my Pooh storybook twirl for a big give - its my first double layer - Im not sure I love it - do you think its okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering how do you tell if the paw print fabric is cats or dogs or doesnt it matter??



Looks like a great day.  You are so Awesome for doing all the stuff you do for your little relatives.

The skirt looks great.




my*2*angels said:


> Okay, so I made a panty cover and now I think it looks cute!  I don't feel likeher little panties are sticking out!  I had to post this picture because I love the way she posed!  Look at her WILD hair! LOL



Like the pantie cover, wouldn't have wanted her bottom sticking out.  Love the cute poses, she is such a sweetie.



billwendy said:


> Did someone post last week that there was a free handbag pattern when you signed up for a website newsletter???? Im not looking in the right place....any help appreciated! Thanks, Wendy



At the top of the YCMT home page there is a picture of a purse way over on the right and it says. TRY SOME FOR FREE SIGN UP FOR OUR NEWSLETTER HERE.  Then you get the free purse pattern.



emcreative said:


> Penny, I'm going to send up some prayers for your sister, as well as light a candle tonight.
> 
> When my mom had brain surgery what she used the most of were bandana scarfs.  The ends were cut down to make "ties" and the were the coolest and most comfortable thing for her.



These are what my mom always wore around the house, and at my place.  She found that she got too warm if she wore a larger hat, or even her wig in the house for too long.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I think it turned out pretty good! I probably should not have started on microfleece but that is what I was making the blanket out of. One of the "M"s puckered a little I guess because of the fleece. But I think over all it turned out pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucyanna girl  Penny - I wish your sister all the healthy vibes I can send her - Prayers to you and your sister.



Looks good.  Overall it turned out great.



*Toadstool* said:


>



Very cute skirt.  Glad things worked out OK and you at least got to see the show.



minnie2 said:


> Here is the Simple and Chic purse I made this weekend.  I made one for Kyle's teacher and one for my cousin's bday.  I  this pattern!  I think I need to go find some great material and make myself one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another bday outfit for my niece.  I was hoping these would be capri's but I think they are going to be pants on her.  Oh well at least the material is really thin...  Oh and this was my 1st A line!  Also the 1st time I have added ruffles to the easy fit pants.  Next time I have to adjust the ruffle measurements.




Great purse.

Congrats on the first A-Line, and those will look nice as pants too if they are too long.  That is the nice thing about sewing for little girls that are not near enough to measure regularly.  They look good in either pants or capris, so if you are a bit off on the length it is still OK.


----------



## NaeNae

Piper said:


> One of the "side effects" of my BC treatment was that the hair under my arms fell out, too-------and never came back!!!  No more shaving under my arms!!!  I just wish I didn't have hair on my legs--oh well, can't be greedy I guess!



Piper, I didn't know we were BC sisters.  How long have you been cancer free?


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Piper said:


> One of the "side effects" of my BC treatment was that the hair under my arms fell out, too-------and never came back!!!  No more shaving under my arms!!!  I just wish I didn't have hair on my legs--oh well, can't be greedy I guess!


Well now that is a pleasant side effect. That same thing happened to my cousin. I'm not sure what Cancer treatment he had, but I remember him telling me that his underarm hair was gone and it didn't come back. He seemed a little bummed about that.


----------



## tricia

Got some stuff done on the weekend.  I am going to a princess and pirate birthday party this weekend for one of our neighbours.  She is turning 3.  Her favourite princess is Cinderella and since I can;t get Disney fabric here and did not have time to order any, I stole the pillow case idea that a few of you have done.  Then, I couldn't find any fabric by the yard that I liked, so I found a few FQs at walmart and had to create a stripwork.  Anyway, I am really happy with the results. 

FRONT





BACK





And I did a bag for my Niece with the Aivilo pattern.


----------



## billwendy

ibesue said:


> Its so great to hear these stories of cancer survival!  Penny, not only will I give hugs, I will keep you and your family in my prayers.  I hope she gets to start hearing good stories!
> 
> Wendy, was that the same childrens museum that Jon & Kate +8 took their kids?  It looks familiar!  And the pooh set is so cute!



Yes!! I had heard of the museum before, but when I saw it on the show I knew I wanted to take the kids there!! Its really nice!!



twob4him said:


> Awww ever since I saw that episode of J&K+8, I wanted to go there....but I am askeered of the city (any city). I know my girls would love it...



Dont be askeered!!! Its right near the Zoo - very easy to get to, and not in the cityish part of the city!! There is a nice parking lot right there and everything  - take your girls, it would be so much FUN!!!! they are the perfect ages!!!!!




phins_jazy said:


> I copied it down cuz I want to get the patterns too!  There were two of them
> 
> Simplicity It's So Easy pattern 9871
> 
> Butterick 5044
> 
> Hope that helps!



Are patterns on sale anywhere this week???

Oooohhh, that handbag - where did you get that pattern???


----------



## my*2*angels

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> question-
> Im going to be making an Aline for a neice (my first time making something for anyone besides DD)
> Her measurements according to Mom are--
> height 32"
> Chest 21 "
> Waist  22 "
> hip  21 1/2"
> pants 18"
> Weight  26 lbs
> 
> She's a big kid (she turns 2 in a couple weeks) So i didnt know if I should go up to the size 3 for her- or would that be too big for her? I just don't want her to outgrow it by July..
> 
> I just measured DD and she has a 19" chest and i do the size 2 for her...



If she is going to wear a top underneath I would size up!  But if she is not I would make the actual size. Are you using Carla's pattern?  The reason I ask is because Rylie is 20" in the chest and I make her the size 1 and it fits great!  She is really thin, but I like for her to wear it without a shirt!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> We are home from watching the 3 kids this weekend (2 neices, 1 nephew)! We had a GREAT time at the Please Touch Museum in Philly yesterday - if you have kids under 7 and you're in the area you should go - so fun!!! Its all hands on - I think their favorite was the water play area and then the make your flying thing area and the market was ADORABLE!!!



Wendy, it looks like the kids had a great time!  What a wonderful place to go and let them cut loose.

Your dog looks too cute and the outfit is just beautiful.  I haven't even started my outfit yet for the little girl as I have to go to the city to get the shirt.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

lucyanna girl said:


> As always I love all the new things I see. There is soo much talent on this board.
> 
> I need a pattern for a cap for my sister. She starts a very powerful chemo on Tuesday. It is called Adriamycin aka "the red devil". One of the side effects is hair loss. This is my "big" sister (she's really smaller than me but is 14 years older).  I love her dearly and and I am so worried about her. She has breast cancer and has just had a mastectomy and reconstruction. This chemo is so strong that she had to have a heart test to see if her heart was strong enough to take it.
> 
> I was always a Daddy's girl, kinda a tom boy who never worries a lot about how my hair or makeup looked. My sister is just the opposite. She always wears her hair and makeup just so. I know it is worrying her that her hair is going to fall out. She plans to buy a good wig but I though maybe I could make her some caps or scarfs (or both) to wear around the house or any time she doesn't want the wig on. Louisiana is hot and humid in the summer and a wig might not always be comfortable.
> 
> Has anyone here ever made such a hat? Do you have or know of a good pattern? It needs to maybe come lower down on the head to cover more.
> If anyone can help I will be very grateful.
> 
> Prayers for my sister would also be wonderful.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Penny



Penny,  I am saying prayer for peace for you and your family.


----------



## MiniGirl

lucyanna girl said:


> As always I love all the new things I see. There is soo much talent on this board.
> 
> I need a pattern for a cap for my sister. She starts a very powerful chemo on Tuesday. It is called Adriamycin aka "the red devil". One of the side effects is hair loss. This is my "big" sister (she's really smaller than me but is 14 years older).  I love her dearly and and I am so worried about her. She has breast cancer and has just had a mastectomy and reconstruction. This chemo is so strong that she had to have a heart test to see if her heart was strong enough to take it.
> 
> I was always a Daddy's girl, kinda a tom boy who never worries a lot about how my hair or makeup looked. My sister is just the opposite. She always wears her hair and makeup just so. I know it is worrying her that her hair is going to fall out. She plans to buy a good wig but I though maybe I could make her some caps or scarfs (or both) to wear around the house or any time she doesn't want the wig on. Louisiana is hot and humid in the summer and a wig might not always be comfortable.
> 
> Has anyone here ever made such a hat? Do you have or know of a good pattern? It needs to maybe come lower down on the head to cover more.
> If anyone can help I will be very grateful.
> 
> Prayers for my sister would also be wonderful.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Penny



Penny, I hope things go well for your sister tomorrow. I don't know of any scarves or hat patterns that could work, but I'll keep an eye out for one.

I just wanted to add that I am a cancer survivor, too. I was diagnosed with non-Hodgkins lymphoma when I was 23 and less than a year out of college. I was a lot like you in that I was always a bit of a tomboy and didn't worry much about hair and make-up. Losing my hair was hard though -- harder than I thought it'd be. However, I also met a girl about my age who was like your sister, and she seemed to handle losing her hair a whole lot better than I did; so maybe it won't be too, too bad for your sister. Also, this was over 20 years ago (ack!!!) and people are now more accustomed to seeing women with their heads wrapped in colorful and pretty scarves and nobody thinks anything of it. I mean anything strange. I know I always assume such a woman is going through chemo and say a silent prayer for her and her loved ones, but don't think it "odd." KWIM?


----------



## pixiefrnd

Penny,

If you knit or crochet there are some great patterns just for this on LionBrand.com, if not a couple of my bag patterns by McCall's have matching hats with them that would be really nice.  Hope that helps, and I will add her to my prayer list.


----------



## candicenicole19

OKay we have less then 3 weeks now before our Wish Cruise and I am starting to PANIC!  lol, SO I was wondering if anyone on here digitizes designs and if soi if you could PM me.  I have a few questions!  I have the software just can not figure it out for anything!  it is kinda driving me CRAZY lol

I love all of the new outfits!  The Tink outfit is SO adorable!  The Bday outfit is super cute!

HUgs and prayers for thoses who are sick!  I will keep your family in our prayers!  Breast Cancer is something that hits close to home for us as my Uncle and Grandmother both had Breast Cancer and my BEst Friends Mother has had Breast Cancer for a LONG time.  We are doing Relay for life this year, Making strides against Breast Cancer and a few other walks!  Our Relay team has raised close to $7,000 so far!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I am putting panels in this fabric to make sundresses for the girls but need advice- What do I go with  - solid - patterned color or multicolor pattern?




I bought the daisy fabric yesterday but now having it next to the mock smock it doesn't seem right. I am thinking maybe the blue or a green or orange. I am making this type dress. I made it last time and Joci loves it so I am making one for each of the girls. So I could do 3 different ones.


----------



## ibesue

Piper said:


> One of the "side effects" of my BC treatment was that the hair under my arms fell out, too-------and never came back!!!  No more shaving under my arms!!!  I just wish I didn't have hair on my legs--oh well, can't be greedy I guess!



Nice!  And a great way to look at the whole treatment.  I am so happy it all worked and you are with us today!  Did that sound lame?   



*Toadstool* said:


> Are you digitizing characters or making your own artwork?? I do alot of my own character designs. The worst part is test stitching. I usually skip that part.
> I want some ladybug patchwork fabric that wal mart had. I saw an outfit made with it this weekend, and I need it. Too bad our wal marts aren't carrying fabric anymore.
> 
> Okay, so I had posted about having a bad day on Friday that included us missing our front row Disney on Ice tickets... So we went on Saturday. I got more tickets, but I thought they were going to be horrible. It said row 12. I didn't know that row 12 was the second row!!! They apparently only had 12 rows on the floor so that is how they did the rows. We had a great time. The cloud of what happened the day before was still there. We had tall people sitting in front of us, so we had to hold DD up so she could see... that is why I wanted to make sure we had front row seats. The way the seating is on the floor the seats are all level so you can't see well unless in the front!
> Anywho.. here are some pictures of the outfit I made Hannah. She loves this outfit. This is my *HeatherSue* CASE.. well just the applique. But I totally used her picture that I found in photobucket to digitize the design. I digitized all these super fast to make the outfit. There are a couple of mistakes that I need to go and fix by hand and sewing machine. I hate test stitching designs.* Marlo*, I am still planning on fixing that design and finishing the rest. I have just been busy! Hannah is having some really bad tummy problems right now, so she is demanding alot of time!
> *Here comes baby Simba!!!  *Oh, and I included a couple bad pictures of Tink. I had a costume that I made when I was in high school that looked almost exactly like this Tink costume. I wish I had pictures of me in it!



The skirt and T are adorable!!  I love them!  I am impressed that you digitized them too!  I have a big software package that my DH bought for me when we got the machine that digitizes, but I haven't gotten that far yet!  Heck it took ME 2 years before I would use the embroidery part!   My DD used it, I just used it for sewing!

So the ladybug patchwork comes from Wallyworld??  Maybe I need to go there today!  I kept looking for it whenever I went to the fabric store.  I was there last month and our fabric section was packed with so many fabrics.  I hope they are still there!




minnie2 said:


> Here is the Simple and Chic purse I made this weekend.  I made one for Kyle's teacher and one for my cousin's bday.  I  this pattern!  I think I need to go find some great material and make myself one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another bday outfit for my niece.  I was hoping these would be capri's but I think they are going to be pants on her.  Oh well at least the material is really thin...  Oh and this was my 1st A line!  Also the 1st time I have added ruffles to the easy fit pants.  Next time I have to adjust the ruffle measurements.



I love them both.  The fabrics are so pretty!



tricia said:


> Got some stuff done on the weekend.  I am going to a princess and pirate birthday party this weekend for one of our neighbours.  She is turning 3.  Her favourite princess is Cinderella and since I can;t get Disney fabric here and did not have time to order any, I stole the pillow case idea that a few of you have done.  Then, I couldn't find any fabric by the yard that I liked, so I found a few FQs at walmart and had to create a stripwork.  Anyway, I am really happy with the results.
> 
> FRONT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I did a bag for my Niece with the Aivilo pattern.



I really like the pillowcase dress.  I think its one of my favorite that I have seen!  She is going to love it!



candicenicole19 said:


> OKay we have less then 3 weeks now before our Wish Cruise and I am starting to PANIC!  lol, SO I was wondering if anyone on here digitizes designs and if soi if you could PM me.  I have a few questions!  I have the software just can not figure it out for anything!  it is kinda driving me CRAZY lol
> 
> I love all of the new outfits!  The Tink outfit is SO adorable!  The Bday outfit is super cute!
> 
> HUgs and prayers for thoses who are sick!  I will keep your family in our prayers!  Breast Cancer is something that hits close to home for us as my Uncle and Grandmother both had Breast Cancer and my BEst Friends Mother has had Breast Cancer for a LONG time.  We are doing Relay for life this year, Making strides against Breast Cancer and a few other walks!  Our Relay team has raised close to $7,000 so far!



I don't digitize, but if there is anything I can do to help, PM me!  Congrats on raising that much money for Breast Cancer!


So today I am going to Mecca or heaven, or whatever you want to call it!  I found a fabric store (apparently there are two of them) in Orange County that has more fabric than I have ever seen in one place!  Lots of the fabrics are a year or two old, so I will take my camera to take some pictures of this store.  They have rows and rows of fabric, but unlike the fabric store, they are packed 4 deep!  And rows upon rows of stacked fabric.  Its like the IKEA of fabric.  After being in there for a while you are so overwhelmed!  I am super excited!


----------



## revrob

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I am putting panels in this fabric to make sundresses for the girls but need advice- What do I go with  - solid - patterned color or multicolor pattern?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the daisy fabric yesterday but now having it next to the mock smock it doesn't seem right. I am thinking maybe the blue or a green or orange. I am making this type dress. I made it last time and Joci loves it so I am making one for each of the girls. So I could do 3 different ones.




I like the kinda yellow/orange strip fabric on the left.




ibesue said:


> So today I am going to Mecca or heaven, or whatever you want to call it!  I found a fabric store (apparently there are two of them) in Orange County that has more fabric than I have ever seen in one place!  Lots of the fabrics are a year or two old, so I will take my camera to take some pictures of this store.  They have rows and rows of fabric, but unlike the fabric store, they are packed 4 deep!  And rows upon rows of stacked fabric.  Its like the IKEA of fabric.  After being in there for a while you are so overwhelmed!  I am super excited!



Have fun!  Drool for all of us!


----------



## lucyanna girl

MinnieVanMom said:


> Penny,  I am saying prayer for peace for you and your family.





MiniGirl said:


> Penny, I hope things go well for your sister tomorrow. I don't know of any scarves or hat patterns that could work, but I'll keep an eye out for one.
> 
> I just wanted to add that I am a cancer survivor, too. I was diagnosed with non-Hodgkins lymphoma when I was 23 and less than a year out of college. I was a lot like you in that I was always a bit of a tomboy and didn't worry much about hair and make-up. Losing my hair was hard though -- harder than I thought it'd be. However, I also met a girl about my age who was like your sister, and she seemed to handle losing her hair a whole lot better than I did; so maybe it won't be too, too bad for your sister. Also, this was over 20 years ago (ack!!!) and people are now more accustomed to seeing women with their heads wrapped in colorful and pretty scarves and nobody thinks anything of it. I mean anything strange. I know I always assume such a woman is going through chemo and say a silent prayer for her and her loved ones, but don't think it "odd." KWIM?





pixiefrnd said:


> Penny,
> 
> If you knit or crochet there are some great patterns just for this on LionBrand.com, if not a couple of my bag patterns by McCall's have matching hats with them that would be really nice.  Hope that helps, and I will add her to my prayer list.




I continue to be amazed by all the lives cancer touches. This is my sister's second time. She had a cancer in her breast removed 22 years ago. It was not a cancer that is usually found in the breast. After a lumpectomy and radiation she had 21 years of good checkups. The Oncologist who treated her and she has seen every year for followups cried with her when she saw him after this diagnosis. 

I don't knit and have only crocheted the most basic things like baby blankets. I am going to the nearest large town that has fabric stores (and patterns) tomorrow or Wednesday so maybe I can find something there.

Please keep the prayers coming. I cannot imagine life without her.

Penny


----------



## minnie2

tricia said:


> Got some stuff done on the weekend.  I am going to a princess and pirate birthday party this weekend for one of our neighbours.  She is turning 3.  Her favourite princess is Cinderella and since I can;t get Disney fabric here and did not have time to order any, I stole the pillow case idea that a few of you have done.  Then, I couldn't find any fabric by the yard that I liked, so I found a few FQs at walmart and had to create a stripwork.  Anyway, I am really happy with the results.
> 
> FRONT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I did a bag for my Niece with the Aivilo pattern.


So cute!  
 My mom would love that purse!  She LOVES Betty boop!  



MiniGirl said:


> Penny, I hope things go well for your sister tomorrow. I don't know of any scarves or hat patterns that could work, but I'll keep an eye out for one.
> 
> I just wanted to add that I am a cancer survivor, too. I was diagnosed with non-Hodgkins lymphoma when I was 23 and less than a year out of college. I was a lot like you in that I was always a bit of a tomboy and didn't worry much about hair and make-up. Losing my hair was hard though -- harder than I thought it'd be. However, I also met a girl about my age who was like your sister, and she seemed to handle losing her hair a whole lot better than I did; so maybe it won't be too, too bad for your sister. Also, this was over 20 years ago (ack!!!) and people are now more accustomed to seeing women with their heads wrapped in colorful and pretty scarves and nobody thinks anything of it. I mean anything strange. I know I always assume such a woman is going through chemo and say a silent prayer for her and her loved ones, but don't think it "odd." KWIM?


Congratulations on being a survivor!!!! 



*I am stunned and shocked really I just sold 2 things!!!!!*
That purse i posted was for Kyle's teacher but a GF saw it on FB and asked how much so I sold it to her!  Now i just need to make Kyle's teacher a new one!  Since his teacher didn't know about it no biggie

then that Tink dress with the green dots one of my other GF saw and asked how much and she said ok make one for her DD!  No clue if I charged too much or too little but I sold each for $35.  It was spur of the moment ad i wanted to strike while the iron was hot so to speak!

I still haven't gotten the measurements for the patchwork dress I am supposed to make  so until then I won't count on it but I am thrilled about these 2!!!!!


----------



## emcreative

minnie2 said:


> *I am stunned and shocked really I just sold 2 things!!!!!*



C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S~!

Awesome on your sales, that's so exciting!


----------



## ibesue

minnie2 said:


> So cute!
> My mom would love that purse!  She LOVES Betty boop!
> 
> Congratulations on being a survivor!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *I am stunned and shocked really I just sold 2 things!!!!!*
> That purse i posted was for Kyle's teacher but a GF saw it on FB and asked how much so I sold it to her!  Now i just need to make Kyle's teacher a new one!  Since his teacher didn't know about it no biggie
> 
> then that Tink dress with the green dots one of my other GF saw and asked how much and she said ok make one for her DD!  No clue if I charged too much or too little but I sold each for $35.  It was spur of the moment ad i wanted to strike while the iron was hot so to speak!
> 
> I still haven't gotten the measurements for the patchwork dress I am supposed to make  so until then I won't count on it but I am thrilled about these 2!!!!!



Congrats on selling them!!!  Hey I am on GF too!!  Same screen name!  

And I joined FB yesterday   
I have become a member of the 21st century!  
Anyone want to be my friend?  And I can't find our FB group?


----------



## Beauties n the Beast

can somebody PM me regarding making a "simple" sundress/pillowcase dress?  I can barely sew a button so I need all the help I can get  -  or where I can have one made for my daughter, wo wears a kids size 14?
Thanks!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

my*2*angels said:


> If she is going to wear a top underneath I would size up!  But if she is not I would make the actual size. Are you using Carla's pattern?  The reason I ask is because Rylie is 20" in the chest and I make her the size 1 and it fits great!  She is really thin, but I like for her to wear it without a shirt!



I think you and Minnie are right- i am going to print out the size 3 and you know, its didn't occur to me there was any other "A-line" pattern besides Carla's LOL!!! 


So Ill do the size 3 and that way she can wear it now with a shirt and later in the summer it will still be okay with no shirt. Nothing worse than trying to put something on a little kid that fits a bit snug.

I also wanted to thank everyone for the kind posts earlier back.
My pregnancy this time really has been so much better than it was last time, and yet, its not easy living with the symphysis seperation stuff. I havent been able to sleep in my bed for more than a week and I feel so alone out on our couch. 
My Grammy Opal made it through last night, but they said with each hour things are worse. Her feet are changing color (circulation is slowing) and she is now on morphine and something else. I went and got adjusted this morning since the pain was so bad and since my midwives are in the same building I popped in and talked to them about the funeral. She said of course theres a risk of going into labor,  but since last time I was a week late that it tips the scales a little and thought kind of what I thought- that if the funeral were to happen by this coming weekend I'd probably be ok, but it gets risky-er after that. So Im just waiting and really, Im hoping Gram passes soon so she doesnt have to suffer.
I took my car to a car vacuum today and bought dog and cat food (just in case) and Im setting the quilt aside today to work on a "cupcake" purse for my niece's birthday. But of course, now Im tired LOL!!!!

I love the princess strippy -simply sweet dress!

I also love the skirt with the embroidered disney characters done on a serger- your lines are so perfect!!! 

Oh and the purse too tha twas just posted- I'D carry that!!!!!! You did a really nice job- congrats on the sale too!!


OH- and I wanted to add- my grandmother was a breast cancer survivor, she had a masectomy (cant remember if it was a double) she had it so long ago, and she was so open about it- I remember as a older teen she showed me the foam insert for her bra and her ability to be open and easy-going about the topic made me feel more comfortable about it. My Mom has had several lumps removed- but no BC, thankfully.
There is a woman, hmmm, probably in her early 70s who comes to our sewing class- bless her heart, she has that lymphnode problem that was mentioned, she can't handle pins, if she pricks herself- even if no blood is drawn, she ends up on the ER 24 hours later- but she still comes and we all help her- carry her machine to her car, the teacher pins her pieces together and everyone looks after her. She had her BC many many years ago.
So many survivors (after many years too!) in my life that it's hard for me to see it as anything a woman could die from. I suppose that's a good thing. It seems the women I know simply look at it as a bump in the road of their life that they passed through.

Penny- bless your sister, I hope this "bump" goes by quickly for her!


----------



## 3goofyboys

MinnieVanMom said:


> My POS Is a 1990!  Yes, she is old!  But for a farm truck ya can't go wrong.  She can haul 2 tons of hay while pulling a trailer.  She has a 4 core radiator, tranny after cooler and overloads.  She has started everytime and never lets me down.  However, she only can hold 3 and doesn't go further than 50 miles from home and never over 50 mph.
> 
> She has been kicked by horses, had logs dropped on her, crashed into a tree once and yet she still keeps going.
> 
> But I needed a new vehicle for DS to travel in safely and one that was road durable.  My new to me Pacifica fit all the requirements, AWD, DVD and roof racks.  All the rest is just icing on the cake...um car.  Also, it was in my budget.  I wanted a Volvo XC, BMW 5 or Audi wagon but this was half the cost and I had the money saved.
> 
> Now I am broke again but work starts in 3 weeks.



Our F-150 is a 1990 too.  It holds all 4 of us, but we only use it to haul stuff and I wouldn't want to use it as regular transport!



Lisa_M said:


> Hello everyone!  I've just perused your thread and wow you ladies have some talent.  Amazing clothes.  Beautiful job on the easter dresses and sleeping beauty dress.
> 
> I don't really sew.  My mom bought me sewing machine 3 years ago.  I broke that bad boy out last summer and made a couple of things for my daughter.  A soaker, a bunch of wipes and a skirt that never fit   I'm inspired to give it a go again.
> 
> I've been knitting for a little under a year and am really into that.  I signed up for the Big Give, maybe I can knit something for that because my sewing is something I couldn't give away.
> 
> Well I'm going to go back to looking at the amazing clothes you all posted.
> 
> Lisa


I knit too, but I've been sewing a ton lately.  Sewing is just so much quicker!  Plus, I never feel like knitting in the summer, too much yarn draped across me, ya' know.  



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> We are home from watching the 3 kids this weekend (2 neices, 1 nephew)! We had a GREAT time at the Please Touch Museum in Philly yesterday - if you have kids under 7 and you're in the area you should go - so fun!!! Its all hands on - I think their favorite was the water play area and then the make your flying thing area and the market was ADORABLE!!!


I saw this on J & K+8 & thought it looked like so much fun!  What a great aunt you are!



phins_jazy said:


> Ever since I saw the tie dye cupcakes I just knew I had to attempt a cake.  So we made a cake this afternoon.
> 
> I warn you, reading the rest of this post will make you hungry!!
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before frosting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before frosting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frosted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yummo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yummo!


 Yummmmmmm!



lucyanna girl said:


> As always I love all the new things I see. There is soo much talent on this board.
> 
> I need a pattern for a cap for my sister. She starts a very powerful chemo on Tuesday. It is called Adriamycin aka "the red devil". One of the side effects is hair loss. This is my "big" sister (she's really smaller than me but is 14 years older).  I love her dearly and and I am so worried about her. She has breast cancer and has just had a mastectomy and reconstruction. This chemo is so strong that she had to have a heart test to see if her heart was strong enough to take it.
> 
> I was always a Daddy's girl, kinda a tom boy who never worries a lot about how my hair or makeup looked. My sister is just the opposite. She always wears her hair and makeup just so. I know it is worrying her that her hair is going to fall out. She plans to buy a good wig but I though maybe I could make her some caps or scarfs (or both) to wear around the house or any time she doesn't want the wig on. Louisiana is hot and humid in the summer and a wig might not always be comfortable.
> 
> Has anyone here ever made such a hat? Do you have or know of a good pattern? It needs to maybe come lower down on the head to cover more.
> If anyone can help I will be very grateful.
> 
> Prayers for my sister would also be wonderful.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Penny


Praying for your sister



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I think it turned out pretty good! I probably should not have started on microfleece but that is what I was making the blanket out of. One of the "M"s puckered a little I guess because of the fleece. But I think over all it turned out pretty good.


That looks great!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I am putting panels in this fabric to make sundresses for the girls but need advice- What do I go with  - solid - patterned color or multicolor pattern?


I like the yellow stripe or the blue

Everything posted today has been so cute!  Sorry for not quoting everything I liked, I think Noah is sick (or at least very clingy) & it makes typing a challenge!
I'm looking to make a purse for our Disney trip, but I need some help finding the right pattern.  I want something small because we'll have two stroller bags to carry big stuff.  So, I need something big enough to carry my id/KTTW card, my sunglasses, small camera, & maybe another odd or end in the que and on the ride.  I'd like something with a shoulder strap long enough to cross my body.  Oh, & I'd like it to be cute!  Ideas anyone?


----------



## emcreative

3goofyboys said:


> I'm looking to make a purse for our Disney trip, but I need some help finding the right pattern.  I want something small because we'll have two stroller bags to carry big stuff.  So, I need something big enough to carry my id/KTTW card, my sunglasses, small camera, & maybe another odd or end in the que and on the ride.  I'd like something with a shoulder strap long enough to cross my body.  Oh, & I'd like it to be cute!  Ideas anyone?



How about this one?




http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/Small-Satchel.htm

or this?

http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/Half-Moon-Handbag.htm





Good luck on your search!


----------



## tricia

ibesue said:


> I really like the pillowcase dress.  I think its one of my favorite that I have seen!  She is going to love it!



Thank you.  That means so much coming from someone on this board cause I know how much awesome stuff we see here on a daily basis.



minnie2 said:


> So cute!
> My mom would love that purse!  She LOVES Betty boop!



Thanks.  My niece is a Betty Boop lover and that is why I bought the material.  I got it at Wal Mart.  You should look if your store still sells fabric.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I love the princess strippy -simply sweet dress!



Thank you.  And I hope that your grandmother does not suffer too much and that you are able to make the funeral.  I find it harder to handle a death if I cannot make it to a funeral.  Anyway, you have to do what is best for you and the baby, so I am praying everything works out well.


Also, I brought the Cinderella dress to work and one of the girls just asked me to make one for her daughter.   more money for Disney.


----------



## emcreative

*Toadstool* said:


> I want some ladybug patchwork fabric that wal mart had. I saw an outfit made with it this weekend, and I need it. Too bad our wal marts aren't carrying fabric anymore.


To make sure I'm on the same "page" so to speak, is the fabric in this skirt what you're looking for?






(Edited to add)
If this is it, here's where I've found it so far:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Ladybug-Flower-...-Daisy-YD_W0QQitemZ350182944916QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## *Toadstool*

revrob said:


> This turned out GREAT!  I'm so impressed that you digitized those designs!  Did you digitize the shirt design as well?  I NEED that design!
> 
> I'm so glad you guys had a good time!  Sorry about you missing Friday, but glad you ended up going anyway!


I didn't digitize Wendy, Tink, Mickey, and Minnie. I had those designs already. I just shrunk them and combined them with the castle design I made. I had a heck of a time fitting all that on that small shirt!! I hate embroidering on shirts. 



minnie2 said:


> Here is the Simple and Chic purse I made this weekend.  I made one for Kyle's teacher and one for my cousin's bday.  I  this pattern!  I think I need to go find some great material and make myself one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another bday outfit for my niece.  I was hoping these would be capri's but I think they are going to be pants on her.  Oh well at least the material is really thin...  Oh and this was my 1st A line!  Also the 1st time I have added ruffles to the easy fit pants.  Next time I have to adjust the ruffle measurements.


Cute purse! I really like the outfit though. Too cute!



my*2*angels said:


> tricia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute. Those fabrics really go well together.
> 
> 
> 
> candicenicole19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OKay we have less then 3 weeks now before our Wish Cruise and I am starting to PANIC!  lol, SO I was wondering if anyone on here digitizes designs and if soi if you could PM me.  I have a few questions!  I have the software just can not figure it out for anything!  it is kinda driving me CRAZY lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I digitize, but it really depends on what program you have as to if I could help you or not. I use Embird. If you go over to www.sewforum.com there is a forum specially for digitizing. I am sure they could help you no matter which program you use.
> 
> 
> ibesue said:
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt and T are adorable!!  I love them!  I am impressed that you digitized them too!  I have a big software package that my DH bought for me when we got the machine that digitizes, but I haven't gotten that far yet!  Heck it took ME 2 years before I would use the embroidery part!   My DD used it, I just used it for sewing!
> 
> So the ladybug patchwork comes from Wallyworld??  Maybe I need to go there today!  I kept looking for it whenever I went to the fabric store.  I was there last month and our fabric section was packed with so many fabrics.  I hope they are still there!
> 
> 
> So today I am going to Mecca or heaven, or whatever you want to call it!  I found a fabric store (apparently there are two of them) in Orange County that has more fabric than I have ever seen in one place!  Lots of the fabrics are a year or two old, so I will take my camera to take some pictures of this store.  They have rows and rows of fabric, but unlike the fabric store, they are packed 4 deep!  And rows upon rows of stacked fabric.  Its like the IKEA of fabric.  After being in there for a while you are so overwhelmed!  I am super excited!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depending on which program you have you should get a tutorial. That really can teach you how to digitize. I think the patchwork comes from Wally World. That is where someone on the forum said they got it. I think it is so cute. If you find it please get an extra 2 yards for me if you can!!! I can trade or paypal you.  How exciting about the fabric mecca!! I would sooo get in trouble there.
> 
> 
> 
> lucyanna girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I continue to be amazed by all the lives cancer touches. This is my sister's second time. She had a cancer in her breast removed 22 years ago. It was not a cancer that is usually found in the breast. After a lumpectomy and radiation she had 21 years of good checkups. The Oncologist who treated her and she has seen every year for followups cried with her when she saw him after this diagnosis.
> 
> I don't knit and have only crocheted the most basic things like baby blankets. I am going to the nearest large town that has fabric stores (and patterns) tomorrow or Wednesday so maybe I can find something there.
> 
> Please keep the prayers coming. I cannot imagine life without her.
> 
> Penny
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## *Toadstool*

emcreative said:


> To make sure I'm on the same "page" so to speak, is the fabric in this skirt what you're looking for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Edited to add)
> If this is it, here's where I've found it so far:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Ladybug-Flower-...-Daisy-YD_W0QQitemZ350182944916QQcmdZViewItem


Yes, that is it!
I have a hard time believing that fabric sells for that much. I have a couple of girls checking at Walmart for me over in the Fabric swap. If they come up empty I might try to get some of that. Hopefully it isn't gone by the time I make my mind up!


----------



## emcreative

I'm still looking to see if I find it anywhere cheaper online.  Unfortunately even Walmart is about 30 mins drive away here, so I don't get there often.

The prices aren't great but the do seem to have a lot of cool disney fabric.
http://search.stores.ebay.com/Steel...chesQQfsooZ2QQfsopZ2QQsaselZ132301762QQsofpZ0

They have a pooh one that makes me think of the cream and purple cinderella dress that was posted earlier (with the purple sash...so pretty!)


----------



## Tinka_Belle

*Toadstool* said:


> Yes, that is it!
> I have a hard time believing that fabric sells for that much. I have a couple of girls checking at Walmart for me over in the Fabric swap. If they come up empty I might try to get some of that. Hopefully it isn't gone by the time I make my mind up!


Please don't pay $6.99 for that. My Wal-Mart had it for either $2.44 or $3.44 I can't remember. I will check both of the Wal-Marts near me and see if they still have some. How much are you looking for?


----------



## mommyof3princess

Everyone is chatty today. I had to read a few pages. I love all the new things. Purses are cute. And cinderella looks so cute and great thinking to get disney fabric and fat quaters. It just goes to show how creative we all are.


----------



## HeatherSue

I had my first mammogram this morning.  I'm only 34, but I've been having some pain, so my midwife wanted me to have it checked out.  Thankfully it was all clear!  They scared me because they had to do a few extra scans because they thought they saw "something" and then they did an ultrasound just to be sure.  I was pretty nervous about it, especially after reading the posts this morning.  I am really relieved that they didn't find anything.

I just wanted to say that even with the pain I already had, it didn't hurt at all!  



minnie2 said:


> Here is the Simple and Chic purse I made this weekend.  I made one for Kyle's teacher and one for my cousin's bday.  I  this pattern!  I think I need to go find some great material and make myself one!


I love the purse and the cute little outfit!! Congratulations on your sales!  



MinnieVanMom said:


> I will post after I get the boys off but yes, I did buy my car the Dave Ramsey way.  It was a first for me and it feels great!


 That's great!!



tricia said:


>


That dress is adorable!  I don't think I've seen that pillowcase, it looks like it has a really pretty background!  The Betty Boop purse is very nice!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I am putting panels in this fabric to make sundresses for the girls but need advice- What do I go with  - solid - patterned color or multicolor pattern?


I like all of the fabrics with it except for the multi-colored flower and the brighter orange (but I like the striped orange).



ibesue said:


> So today I am going to Mecca or heaven, or whatever you want to call it!  I found a fabric store (apparently there are two of them) in Orange County that has more fabric than I have ever seen in one place!  Lots of the fabrics are a year or two old, so I will take my camera to take some pictures of this store.  They have rows and rows of fabric, but unlike the fabric store, they are packed 4 deep!  And rows upon rows of stacked fabric.  Its like the IKEA of fabric.  After being in there for a while you are so overwhelmed!  I am super excited!


OOOHHH!!! That sounds amazing!!! I can't wait to see some pictures!

I wanna be your friend on facebook!  PM me with your last name and I'll friend you.



Beauties n the Beast said:


> can somebody PM me regarding making a "simple" sundress/pillowcase dress?  I can barely sew a button so I need all the help I can get  -  or where I can have one made for my daughter, wo wears a kids size 14?
> Thanks!



There are some great links in the bookmarks (link on the first post in this thread).  There is a whole category for pillowcase dresses.


----------



## HeatherSue

Here are a couple of outfits I made for a fellow Diser recently.  I digitized Mickey, Pooh, Tigger, and Eeyore myself.  




























----------------
Candicenicole:  I bought the applique tutorial from www.secretsof.com.  It really helped me figure things out!


----------



## emcreative

HeatherSue said:


> Here are a couple of outfits I made for a fellow Diser recently.  I digitized Mickey, Pooh, Tigger, and Eeyore myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------
> Candicenicole:  I bought the applique tutorial from www.secretsof.com.  It really helped me figure things out!




Oh I LOVE those.  I'm finding out how hard it is to find cute boy stuff for Disney..the girls are easy, but the boys...oy vey!

Great job!


----------



## vargas17

What pattern is everyone using for a panty cover?  I need to make a pair for dd to go with her princess corset dress.  TIA!!


----------



## minnie2

emcreative said:


> C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S~!
> 
> Awesome on your sales, that's so exciting!


Thanks!



ibesue said:


> Congrats on selling them!!!  Hey I am on GF too!!  Same screen name!
> 
> And I joined FB yesterday
> I have become a member of the 21st century!
> Anyone want to be my friend?  And I can't find our FB group?


you can add me as a friend!    We are there.  I am just not sure what the group is called


Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I also wanted to thank everyone for the kind posts earlier back.
> My pregnancy this time really has been so much better than it was last time, and yet, its not easy living with the symphysis seperation stuff. I havent been able to sleep in my bed for more than a week and I feel so alone out on our couch.
> My Grammy Opal made it through last night, but they said with each hour things are worse. Her feet are changing color (circulation is slowing) and she is now on morphine and something else. I went and got adjusted this morning since the pain was so bad and since my midwives are in the same building I popped in and talked to them about the funeral. She said of course theres a risk of going into labor,  but since last time I was a week late that it tips the scales a little and thought kind of what I thought- that if the funeral were to happen by this coming weekend I'd probably be ok, but it gets risky-er after that. So Im just waiting and really, Im hoping Gram passes soon so she doesnt have to suffer.
> I took my car to a car vacuum today and bought dog and cat food (just in case) and Im setting the quilt aside today to work on a "cupcake" purse for my niece's birthday. But of course, now Im tired LOL!!!!
> 
> I love the princess strippy -simply sweet dress!
> 
> I also love the skirt with the embroidered disney characters done on a serger- your lines are so perfect!!!
> 
> Oh and the purse too tha twas just posted- I'D carry that!!!!!! You did a really nice job- congrats on the sale too!!
> 
> 
> OH- and I wanted to add- my grandmother was a breast cancer survivor, she had a masectomy (cant remember if it was a double) she had it so long ago, and she was so open about it- I remember as a older teen she showed me the foam insert for her bra and her ability to be open and easy-going about the topic made me feel more comfortable about it. My Mom has had several lumps removed- but no BC, thankfully.
> There is a woman, hmmm, probably in her early 70s who comes to our sewing class- bless her heart, she has that lymphnode problem that was mentioned, she can't handle pins, if she pricks herself- even if no blood is drawn, she ends up on the ER 24 hours later- but she still comes and we all help her- carry her machine to her car, the teacher pins her pieces together and everyone looks after her. She had her BC many many years ago.
> So many survivors (after many years too!) in my life that it's hard for me to see it as anything a woman could die from. I suppose that's a good thing. It seems the women I know simply look at it as a bump in the road of their life that they passed through.
> 
> Penny- bless your sister, I hope this "bump" goes by quickly for her!


 for you and your grammy Opal.  Sorry about the feet but you are almost there!  


HeatherSue said:


> I had my first mammogram this morning.  I'm only 34, but I've been having some pain, so my midwife wanted me to have it checked out.  Thankfully it was all clear!  They scared me because they had to do a few extra scans because they thought they saw "something" and then they did an ultrasound just to be sure.  I was pretty nervous about it, especially after reading the posts this morning.  I am really relieved that they didn't find anything.
> 
> I just wanted to say that even with the pain I already had, it didn't hurt at all!
> 
> 
> I love the purse and the cute little outfit!! Congratulations on your sales!
> .


So glad everything is ok!!!!  
Thanks!



HeatherSue said:


> Here are a couple of outfits I made for a fellow Diser recently.  I digitized Mickey, Pooh, Tigger, and Eeyore myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------
> Candicenicole:  I bought the applique tutorial from www.secretsof.com.  It really helped me figure things out!


Stunning!!!!!!!


----------



## billwendy

ibesue said:


> So today I am going to Mecca or heaven, or whatever you want to call it!  I found a fabric store (apparently there are two of them) in Orange County that has more fabric than I have ever seen in one place!  Lots of the fabrics are a year or two old, so I will take my camera to take some pictures of this store.  They have rows and rows of fabric, but unlike the fabric store, they are packed 4 deep!  And rows upon rows of stacked fabric.  Its like the IKEA of fabric.  After being in there for a while you are so overwhelmed!  I am super excited!



oooohhhhh, cant wait to see what you find!!! i'd love to find a place like that! I went to fabric row in Philly, but found it blah - there was a ton of fabric, but alot of it seemed to be for gowns, drapery's or upholstry stuff...it was also $$.



HeatherSue said:


> Here are a couple of outfits I made for a fellow Diser recently.  I digitized Mickey, Pooh, Tigger, and Eeyore myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------
> Candicenicole:  I bought the applique tutorial from www.secretsof.com.  It really helped me figure things out!



I love these!! I think Tigger is exceptionally cute!!!!! love the fabrics you chose!!!! AWESOME~~

I forgot to tell you - went to the Crocs outlet a few weeks ago and GOT THE WRONG SIZES!!!! Grrrr - of course the outlet is an hour away!! So anyway I have a pair of 1/3 red Mickey Crocs and a pair of 1/3 pink Minnie Janes that were only 9.99 each!! If anyone needs these, let me know before I take them back!! Cant beat that price!!


----------



## phins_jazy

HeatherSue said:


> Here are a couple of outfits I made for a fellow Diser recently.  I digitized Mickey, Pooh, Tigger, and Eeyore myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------



You did a great job!!!  Eeyore is wonderful!!!!  He's my favorite of all time!!


----------



## mommyof3princess

HeatherSue said:


> Here are a couple of outfits I made for a fellow Diser recently.  I digitized Mickey, Pooh, Tigger, and Eeyore myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------
> Candicenicole:  I bought the applique tutorial from www.secretsof.com.  It really helped me figure things out!



Wow those look so great and fun. I can't waite to get an embroidery machine.


----------



## Lisa_M

3goofyboys said:


> I knit too, but I've been sewing a ton lately.  Sewing is just so much quicker!  Plus, I never feel like knitting in the summer, too much yarn draped across me, ya' know.



I haven't knitted in a couple of weeks.  I've been working on an 8 hour baby blanket that is more like an 80 hour blanket.  

I'm loving all the outfits posted.  Just in complete awe.

Well I have to rest a bit before DH gets home with DD.  Today at work, I had to cover a class for a teacher who got sick during the day and the kids were just out of control.  It was a long headache-filled day.  I'm glad I never went to school for teaching.


----------



## disneymommieof2

Grandpa died this morning. Thank you all so much for your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## NaeNae

disneymommieof2 said:


> Grandpa died this morning. Thank you all so much for your thoughts and prayers.



Anna, 
I'm so sorry to hear that.  Hugs and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

disneymommieof2 said:


> Grandpa died this morning. Thank you all so much for your thoughts and prayers.


Oh Anna! I am so sorry to hear this. My thoughts and prayers will be with you and your family.


----------



## KARAJ

disneymommieof2 said:


> Grandpa died this morning. Thank you all so much for your thoughts and prayers.




I am very sorry for your loss and my thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## karebear1

Anna-  so sorry to hear about your grandpa. I am praying for your family.

Heather- glad to hear all went well with the mammogram- I know that can be scarey! I just ahd an MRI about 3 hours ago- they never tell you anything! I'll ahve to wait until the Dr. calls to know how everything is.

LOVE the new clothes you did- they turned out awesome! I'll have to ahve you do something for my Henry for Thanksgiving 2010. Is that enough warning for you??? (Nothing like preplanning- huh?!?!?!)

Minnie2- CONGRATS on the sale! You're on your way!!!


----------



## waltfans5

disneymommieof2 said:


> Grandpa died this morning. Thank you all so much for your thoughts and prayers.



So sorry for your loss. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## sahm1000

Just wanted to drop in and say hello!  I've been reading everything but haven't had a chance to comment on everything.....but I'm going to give it a try.  If I miss somebody/something I'm sorry!  My memory is a litttle fuzzy most days!!!

Love the little Tink dress with the diaper cover!  Too cute!  She looks just like a little pixie!  My oldest was a binkie girl and now so is Lilly.  It makes me sad to think about taking them away.......I hate it when they get old!

Wendy!  What a fantastic aunt you are!  I wish you were a little closer to Texas so you could be a surrogate aunt to my kiddos!  We don't have any family close but even if we did I don't know if they would take my kids for the weekend like that!  And I  your Pooh twirl skirt!

The pillowcase Cinderella dress is adorable!

Love the Feliz dress that is similar to the Matilda Jane's.  Great colors, I"m sure she'll get a lot of wear out of it!

Heathersue you really have the digitizing thing (not that I have any idea what that involves - totally clueless here!!)  figured out - you're designs turned out fantastic!  The little boy outfits are kind of what I'm thinking about doing for my kids and nieces and nephews for next year but in a dress or skirt form.  Can I CASE yours for my nephews?  

Anna, I'm so sorry about your Grandfather.  My prayers are with you and your family in this tough time.


----------



## Twins+2more

psssst !  look at my ticker


----------



## sheridee32

disneymommieof2 said:


> Grandpa died this morning. Thank you all so much for your thoughts and prayers.



Sorry for your loss thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family


----------



## livndisney

disneymommieof2 said:


> Grandpa died this morning. Thank you all so much for your thoughts and prayers.



I'm sorry.


----------



## sahm1000

Few other things I forgot to ask about in my last post but I'm too lazy to go back and edit it!


Heather, glad your mammo came out okay!    That is really fantastic and should be a relief for you.  I have had 4 friends in the last several months that have been diagnosed with cancer or leukemia and it has scared me!  I even went to the doctor recently (I never go to the doctor except for my annual visit and when I'm pregnant) and had them do blood work on me just as a precaution!  My old neighbor in Kansas was recently diagnosed with breast cancer.  She is only 40 and has 4 kids.  The saddest thing about this is that she should have gotten tested for the gene since her mother and two aunts have all died from breast cancer.  One of our other neighbors had two older sisters that were diagnosed with it and got tested and found out that she also had the gene so she had a complete hysterectomy (her bc type was estrogen fed) and a double mastectomy before ever coming down with cancer.  She had been begging our other neighbor to do the same but she wouldn't.  Another one of my friends wive's (36 years old with three girls)  was in the hospital thinking she was going to have her tonsils removed (which they said was causing her to be sick, feverish, etc.) and ended up being diagnosed with leukemia.  A friend's mother  was also recently diagnosed with leukemia and actually ended up down the hall from our other friend.  And my college roommate/sorority sister from college was just diagnosed with lymphoma.  She is my age, 35, and has three children but is 27 weeks pregnant with their fourth baby.  She was having difficulty breathing and her DH (who is an orthopedic surgeon) insisted on taking her to the ER worried about a pulmonary embolism.  It turned out the tumor was growing on her chest and causing breathing problems.  She will have to go through chemo the rest of the pregnancy and after having the baby start radiation.  It's all been so scary!  I have to say that the internet has been so wonderful to keep in contact easily with them all.  Several of them are friends on facebook, some of them blog, three of them have caring bridges websites.  I am just praying that God will look after all of them and the  unborn baby and keep them safe.


Okay, so that was depressing!  On to sewing questions!!!  I keep saying it but I really want an embroidery machine!  But I do have some questions about them!  I know some of you buy from Claire Atwood.....but those of you who "digitize", what exactly does that mean?  

Next question.........I know lots of you have the Singer Futura, what is the difference in the different model numbers?  

I know lots of people have the Brother embroidery machine too.  I would love to hear people that have the Singer and Brothers explain why they bought what they bought.  I can't figure out what is a better deal and why.

Also, I was looking on craigslist and saw several used Viking embroidery machines (one was the Designer I [Heather, is that yours?] and the other was the Platinum Royal Edition 955E) can anyone tell me which is the better of these machines?  They were only $50 different.  Would you guys suggest buying one of these machines used over a new Singer or Brother?  

What "things" do I need besides the machine in order to get started?  I understand they take special bobbins (prewound, right?), certain threads, certain stabilizers.  What software do I need?  

Okay, I'm so sorry if that's too many questions!  I don't know anyone around me here who has one that could answer my questions so you guys are my lifelines!  Thanks so much!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

disneymommieof2 said:


> Grandpa died this morning. Thank you all so much for your thoughts and prayers.


Oh Anna, Im so sorry. God bless you and your family as you celebrate his life and mourn his loss. big hugs!


----------



## billwendy

disneymommieof2 said:


> Grandpa died this morning. Thank you all so much for your thoughts and prayers.



Lots of hugs and prayers for comfort at this difficult time - 



sahm1000 said:


> Wendy!  What a fantastic aunt you are!  I wish you were a little closer to Texas so you could be a surrogate aunt to my kiddos!  We don't have any family close but even if we did I don't know if they would take my kids for the weekend like that!  And I  your Pooh twirl skirt!



Thanks for liking the skirt!! Im not positive I love it, but maybe when its on someone it will look better!!! Sure, I'd be a surrogate aunt!!!! Its FUN!!! and then you get to send them home or leave when they get crabby!!! One thing I am not used to is the argueing!!! They dont do it a ton, but in the car - sheesh!!!!!!!! My DH says its because I didnt have any brothers or sisters growing up!!!!


----------



## minnie2

disneymommieof2 said:


> Grandpa died this morning. Thank you all so much for your thoughts and prayers.


 So sorry.



karebear1 said:


> Minnie2- CONGRATS on the sale! You're on your way!!!



Thanks!  Of course i am making it and my machine starts making a funny noise!  UGH It is sewing fine but the noise is driving me nuts!!!!!!!  I may finish it then bring it back to the dealer.


----------



## Piper

NaeNae said:


> Piper, I didn't know we were BC sisters. How long have you been cancer free?


 

It will be 6 years in November.  So far, I'm still NED and I intend to keep it that way!!

Ladies, I can't encourage you enough to get regular mammograms...Having several years to compare mine to made it really easy for my doc to "spot" (pun intended) my lump.  It was so small that I couldn't feel it, but the mammogram did!  I was able to have a lumpectomy (which I call a chunkectomy based on the amount of tissue he removed!)and all the margins around that one lump were clear.  They did a bone scan and other tests--all clear.  I had radiation, mild chemo and took tamoxifen for several years (the cancer was estrogen-receptive) and I have had no reoccurance!


----------



## Adi12982

HeatherSue said:


> Here are a couple of outfits I made for a fellow Diser recently.  I digitized Mickey, Pooh, Tigger, and Eeyore myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------



First of all, congrats on the mammo being clear!!  I hope your pain goes away soon!!

Second - OMGoodness!!  Those came out amazing!!!!  Are you willing to share with your fellow dissers   Because that would make me   If not I understand. . .but PM me if you have them elsewhere like


----------



## Adi12982

disneymommieof2 said:


> Grandpa died this morning. Thank you all so much for your thoughts and prayers.



I am so sorry for your loss - my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family at this difficult time.


----------



## *Toadstool*

vargas17 said:


> What pattern is everyone using for a panty cover?  I need to make a pair for dd to go with her princess corset dress.  TIA!!


When Hannah was smaller I used just random commercial patterns for babies that came with a bloomer. I bought them when they were 99 cents. Now that she is older and most bloomers don't come in her size I use Kari Mecca's Underclothes pattern. http://www.karimeaway.com/page.home
Omgosh.. in looking for her website I see she does make the pattern for the *pettiskirts*. I am definitely going to be getting that. I have the chiffon, and I adore her patterns. She offers such great tips and embellishments. Her Sewing with Whimsy book has the most adorable dresses in it. You guys really should check her out! 



disneymommieof2 said:


> Grandpa died this morning. Thank you all so much for your thoughts and prayers.






ibesue said:


> Congrats on selling them!!!  Hey I am on GF too!!  Same screen name!


What is GF?? I thought she was saying girl friend. 


Tinka_Belle said:


> Please don't pay $6.99 for that. My Wal-Mart had it for either $2.44 or $3.44 I can't remember. I will check both of the Wal-Marts near me and see if they still have some. How much are you looking for?


I sent you a pm. 


HeatherSue said:


> Here are a couple of outfits I made for a fellow Diser recently.  I digitized Mickey, Pooh, Tigger, and Eeyore myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------
> Candicenicole:  I bought the applique tutorial from www.secretsof.com.  It really helped me figure things out!


Your appliques look great!! I am curious as to how wide your satin stitch is on most of them.. it looks tiny. I usually use 3.5 but wish I could go bigger sometimes. I find if I go bigger that it looks bad. I bought that same tutorial. It was great!!


Oooooh.. Kari me away is selling chiffon by the roll. How lovely! http://www.karimeaway.com/products/588
My serger is calling out to me to buy that petti pattern and the chiffon that is precut. I wonder if you need just one roll. Guess I need to buy the pattern to make sure.  I realize there are free tutorials, but patterns feel safer to me.


----------



## eeyore3847

ok, finished today Super Girl... I like to call this one super jojo!!!!









Lori


----------



## Adi12982

vargas17 said:


> What pattern is everyone using for a panty cover?  I need to make a pair for dd to go with her princess corset dress.  TIA!!



I just modify Carla C's easy fit pants. . . or just use the pattern without extending the legs then I put elastic around the leg holes too


----------



## jessica52877

sahm1000 said:


> Okay, so that was depressing!  On to sewing questions!!!  I keep saying it but I really want an embroidery machine!  But I do have some questions about them!  I know some of you buy from Claire Atwood.....but those of you who "digitize", what exactly does that mean?
> 
> Next question.........I know lots of you have the Singer Futura, what is the difference in the different model numbers?
> 
> I know lots of people have the Brother embroidery machine too.  I would love to hear people that have the Singer and Brothers explain why they bought what they bought.  I can't figure out what is a better deal and why.
> 
> Also, I was looking on craigslist and saw several used Viking embroidery machines (one was the Designer I [Heather, is that yours?] and the other was the Platinum Royal Edition 955E) can anyone tell me which is the better of these machines?  They were only $50 different.  Would you guys suggest buying one of these machines used over a new Singer or Brother?
> 
> What "things" do I need besides the machine in order to get started?  I understand they take special bobbins (prewound, right?), certain threads, certain stabilizers.  What software do I need?
> 
> Okay, I'm so sorry if that's too many questions!  I don't know anyone around me here who has one that could answer my questions so you guys are my lifelines!  Thanks so much!



I have a Brother. I went with brother because I already had a brother machine that I really liked and it was the only one that was licensed with the disney characters. Back when I bought mine there wasn't nearly as much disney stuff on ebay otherwise I probably would have been happy to go with another brand.

I have no software for mine but can take a disc from the computer and put it into the machine (now a days they usually just connect directly to the computer). I cannot resize anything but have never had the need. 

I have embroidery thread and pre wound bobbins. Stablizer wise you can use whatever you like, nothing special needed for the embroidery machines. Alot like to use sticky so they don't have to hoop. I don't like the way it gunks up the machine.



disneymommieof2 said:


> Grandpa died this morning. Thank you all so much for your thoughts and prayers.



I am sorry.



HeatherSue said:


> Here are a couple of outfits I made for a fellow Diser recently.  I digitized Mickey, Pooh, Tigger, and Eeyore myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------
> Candicenicole:  I bought the applique tutorial from www.secretsof.com.  It really helped me figure things out!



Okay! These are so totally cool!!! I mean I loved them before but they look great! I really love how you did the shorts with tigger and eeyore's head. Pooh is my favorite! Job well done!


----------



## eeyore3847

disneymommieof2 said:


> Grandpa died this morning. Thank you all so much for your thoughts and prayers.



I am so sorry for your loss.

Lori


----------



## disneymomof1

Wendy, love your recent creations, especially your pooh skirt, AWESOME !!
Where is the Crocs outlet that you went to?  We love Crocs but I prefer to be able to try them on rather than buying online.


  hugs and prayers to all who need them.


----------



## emcreative

Anna, I'm so sorry for your loss.


Lori, Supergirl is SUPER CUTE!


----------



## eeyore3847

emcreative said:


> Lori, Supergirl is SUPER CUTE!



Thank you!


----------



## 2cutekidz

*Toadstool* said:


> When Hannah was smaller I used just random commercial patterns for babies that came with a bloomer. I bought them when they were 99 cents. Now that she is older and most bloomers don't come in her size I use Kari Mecca's Underclothes pattern. http://www.karimeaway.com/page.home
> Omgosh.. in looking for her website I see she does make the pattern for the *pettiskirts*. I am definitely going to be getting that. I have the chiffon, and I adore her patterns. She offers such great tips and embellishments. Her Sewing with Whimsy book has the most adorable dresses in it. You guys really should check her out!
> 
> 
> Oooooh.. Kari me away is selling chiffon by the roll. How lovely! http://www.karimeaway.com/products/588
> My serger is calling out to me to buy that petti pattern and the chiffon that is precut. I wonder if you need just one roll. Guess I need to buy the pattern to make sure.  I realize there are free tutorials, but patterns feel safer to me.



Here's a free tutorial on pettiskirts - they are Kaiya Eve's instructions. (Click on the picture for the video instructions)

http://www.marthastewart.com/article/pettiskirts ?lnc=92f9cf380e1dd010VgnVCM1000005b09a00aRCRD


----------



## billwendy

disneymomof1 said:


> Wendy, love your recent creations, especially your pooh skirt, AWESOME !!
> Where is the Crocs outlet that you went to?  We love Crocs but I prefer to be able to try them on rather than buying online.
> 
> 
> hugs and prayers to all who need them.



Thanks!! I  go to the Philadelphia Premium Outlets - might be a haul for you though!! THere is also one at Rehobeth Beach, DE.....Im a Jersey Shore Girl though!!! But there is the ferry......


----------



## revrob

disneymommieof2 said:


> Grandpa died this morning. Thank you all so much for your thoughts and prayers.



I am so sorry for your loss!  Prayers for your family!



*Toadstool* said:


> When Hannah was smaller I used just random commercial patterns for babies that came with a bloomer. I bought them when they were 99 cents. Now that she is older and most bloomers don't come in her size I use Kari Mecca's Underclothes pattern. http://www.karimeaway.com/page.home
> Omgosh.. in looking for her website I see she does make the pattern for the *pettiskirts*. I am definitely going to be getting that. I have the chiffon, and I adore her patterns. She offers such great tips and embellishments. Her Sewing with Whimsy book has the most adorable dresses in it. You guys really should check her out!
> 
> 
> What is GF?? I thought she was saying girl friend.
> 
> 
> Oooooh.. Kari me away is selling chiffon by the roll. How lovely! http://www.karimeaway.com/products/588
> My serger is calling out to me to buy that petti pattern and the chiffon that is precut. I wonder if you need just one roll. Guess I need to buy the pattern to make sure.  I realize there are free tutorials, but patterns feel safer to me.



I THINK the GF that Sue was referring to is www.gymbofriends.com - I know Sue is on there, so it's just a guess.

I'm gonna go check out the link you posted.  I really want to try a pettiskirt on my serger.  Now that I've replaced the screw for my left needle that I lost because I didn't screw it in tight enough, I can actually try it now!


----------



## *Toadstool*

revrob said:


> I am so sorry for your loss!  Prayers for your family!
> 
> 
> 
> I THINK the GF that Sue was referring to is www.gymbofriends.com - I know Sue is on there, so it's just a guess.
> 
> I'm gonna go check out the link you posted.  I really want to try a pettiskirt on my serger.  Now that I've replaced the screw for my left needle that I lost because I didn't screw it in tight enough, I can actually try it now!


Oooh.. I hope I don't lose a screw. I am loving my serger. Where did you get an extra screw?? Does the dealer sell them? I'm just wondering.. I lose everything. 
BTW.. I don't think gymboree is my friend. Everything is so expensive there. When I shop there I definitely will get in trouble with hubby. 



2cutekidz said:


> Here's a free tutorial on pettiskirts - they are Kaiya Eve's instructions. (Click on the picture for the video instructions)
> 
> http://www.marthastewart.com/article/pettiskirts ?lnc=92f9cf380e1dd010VgnVCM1000005b09a00aRCRD


Yes, I am a Martha Stewart addict. I saw that on the show and saw the online thing. It still seems kinda confusing to me. I love the detailed pictures she gives on her patterns, so I am hoping this one is that way. My local heirloom shop sells her patterns. I don't know why, but tutorials are hard for me to follow.. Like the one you posted about the double twirl. I want to make one, but just know I'm gonna mess it up. I am hoping you can help me along if I need it. The skirt I made for Disney on Ice was my first skirt I have ever made for Hannah. It was scarey for me.  ALOT easier than I thought though. I did it by her measurements, and it actually fits. I am just shocked with myself.


----------



## emcreative

Yes, stay away from Gymboree!  Don't get hooked in there like I did, they are evvvilll!

(In my defense, it's hard to find things I like for the boys, except for some at Gymbo.  At most stores they are either the same boring thing over and over, or they are BEYOND ODD...and I only buy on SUPER SALE there!!! And usually to earn or spend gymbucks!  That's an excuse, right?   )


----------



## danicaw

disneymommieof2 said:


> Grandpa died this morning. Thank you all so much for your thoughts and prayers.



I am soo sorry




eeyore3847 said:


> ok, finished today Super Girl... I like to call this one super jojo!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Cute! Great job!


I have been lurking, and I am sure I have missed some, but everything posted is great. Cute Tink outfit! Love the precious dresses - I want that pattern next.
I made hubby a laptop sleeve with the pattern from YCMT. I won't post pics - its plain black w/ black zipper. But it was my first zipper! So, I am proud it works and look good.
I finally got DD dress done!!!! Thanks for your help in picking the striped fabric... I like how it turned out. She is napping so no model, but she had it on last night before I had the ruffle and ties on and didn't want to take it off, so thats a good sign.




Pics off my phone... the real camera needs to be charged. 
So, I still need practice with gathering and ruffles and I think a ruffle foot (or whatever its called) would make life easier, but putting the bias tape on is that cause me the most grief. It looks a bit twisty... not sure if an iron would take care of that or not... I really didn't notice it til I looked at the pictures. I am hoping that when its on a moving 2 year old it will be harder to see the few things I messed up on 
I promised DS a new tie this week also, that should be quicker than the dress


----------



## eeyore3847

danicaw said:


> I finally got DD dress done!!!! Thanks for your help in picking the striped fabric... I like how it turned out. She is napping so no model, but she had it on last night before I had the ruffle and ties on and didn't want to take it off, so thats a good sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promised DS a new tie this week also, that should be quicker than the dress




I really like the dress! aesome choice of fabrics.. it is adorable
Lori


----------



## *Toadstool*

emcreative said:


> Yes, stay away from Gymboree!  Don't get hooked in there like I did, they are evvvilll!
> 
> (In my defense, it's hard to find things I like for the boys, except for some at Gymbo.  At most stores they are either the same boring thing over and over, or they are BEYOND ODD...and I only buy on SUPER SALE there!!! And usually to earn or spend gymbucks!  That's an excuse, right?   )


Everytime I go looking in there for a super sale it is still super not one sale to me. I guess it is just because I am used to making all of her clothes or buying super sale at wal mart and Target. I understand the thing with boys though. It is hard to sew for boys too.



eeyore3847 said:


> ok, finished today Super Girl... I like to call this one super jojo!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


Okay.. not sure how I missed this. Love it! That is adorable!



danicaw said:


>


Cute dress! THat fabric looks so good together! Where did you get the jellyfish/starfish? That is adorable!

I have so many projects planned that I don't know which one to start. Anyone else have that problem??


----------



## ibesue

*Toadstool* said:


> Depending on which program you have you should get a tutorial. That really can teach you how to digitize. I think the patchwork comes from Wally World. That is where someone on the forum said they got it. I think it is so cute. If you find it please get an extra 2 yards for me if you can!!! I can trade or paypal you.  How exciting about the fabric mecca!! I would sooo get in trouble there.



I will talk more about Mecca in a bit!  I actually only bought one piece of fabric and it wasn't what I was looking for!  Anyways, I have a whole book to digitize, my brain just doesn't work that way!    But I have learned a lot and I know one day I will sit down and do it!  I found a cute Ariel that I want to make.  Its different from the others as she has a wreath of sea shells in her hair.  



HeatherSue said:


> I wanna be your friend on facebook!  PM me with your last name and I'll friend you.





HeatherSue said:


> Here are a couple of outfits I made for a fellow Diser recently.  I digitized Mickey, Pooh, Tigger, and Eeyore myself.



OMGoodness they are all so cute!  Again, I will be a tester if you need one! 



disneymommieof2 said:


> Grandpa died this morning. Thank you all so much for your thoughts and prayers.



Aww, Anna I am so sorry for your loss.  You and your family will be in my prayers. 



*Toadstool* said:


> When Hannah was smaller I used just random commercial patterns for babies that came with a bloomer. I bought them when they were 99 cents. Now that she is older and most bloomers don't come in her size I use Kari Mecca's Underclothes pattern. http://www.karimeaway.com/page.home
> Omgosh.. in looking for her website I see she does make the pattern for the *pettiskirts*. I am definitely going to be getting that. I have the chiffon, and I adore her patterns. She offers such great tips and embellishments. Her Sewing with Whimsy book has the most adorable dresses in it. You guys really should check her out!
> 
> *What is GF?? I thought she was saying girl friend.*
> 
> Oooooh.. Kari me away is selling chiffon by the roll. How lovely! http://www.karimeaway.com/products/588
> My serger is calling out to me to buy that petti pattern and the chiffon that is precut. I wonder if you need just one roll. Guess I need to buy the pattern to make sure.  I realize there are free tutorials, but patterns feel safer to me.



GF is a gymboree site.  Believe it or not there are many message boards for gymboree!

That Kari me away is a great site.  I think the rolls of chiffon would be wonderful, but it would add up quickly!!  Cutting the chiffon is my biggest fear!



eeyore3847 said:


> ok, finished today Super Girl... I like to call this one super jojo!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Super JoJo is super cute!



revrob said:


> I THINK the GF that Sue was referring to is www.gymbofriends.com - I know Sue is on there, so it's just a guess.



 see we all belong to gymbo sites!



*Toadstool* said:


> BTW.. I don't think gymboree is my friend. Everything is so expensive there. When I shop there I definitely will get in trouble with hubby.





emcreative said:


> Yes, stay away from Gymboree!  Don't get hooked in there like I did, they are evvvilll!
> 
> (In my defense, it's hard to find things I like for the boys, except for some at Gymbo.  At most stores they are either the same boring thing over and over, or they are BEYOND ODD...and I only buy on SUPER SALE there!!! And usually to earn or spend gymbucks!  That's an excuse, right?   )



Gymbo is your friend!!!  Did you know that they have $7.99 shorts and tank tops right now??  And with a 20% discount its even better.  Oh and they are earning gymbucks right now!  You just have to be in the know and what a better place to learn than the gymboree message boards!  I mean really, we all got bunch of stuff for 1.99 in Feb and it was brand new gymbo!


----------



## ibesue

danicaw said:


> I have been lurking, and I am sure I have missed some, but everything posted is great. Cute Tink outfit! Love the precious dresses - I want that pattern next.
> I made hubby a laptop sleeve with the pattern from YCMT. I won't post pics - its plain black w/ black zipper. But it was my first zipper! So, I am proud it works and look good.
> I finally got DD dress done!!!! Thanks for your help in picking the striped fabric... I like how it turned out. She is napping so no model, but she had it on last night before I had the ruffle and ties on and didn't want to take it off, so thats a good sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics off my phone... the real camera needs to be charged.
> So, I still need practice with gathering and ruffles and I think a ruffle foot (or whatever its called) would make life easier, but putting the bias tape on is that cause me the most grief. It looks a bit twisty... not sure if an iron would take care of that or not... I really didn't notice it til I looked at the pictures. I am hoping that when its on a moving 2 year old it will be harder to see the few things I messed up on
> I promised DS a new tie this week also, that should be quicker than the dress



Too cute!


----------



## fairygoodmother

I am shamelessly asking you to *vote* for me!

My dd entered a Victoria's Secret on-line Mother's Day contest.  Prize is a trip to NYC.  I need votes!  The easiest way to get to it is to go to her myspace...   www.myspace.com/k8win
There's a picture of us, and under it three boxes...click on the one that says "vote", and you've voted!
shameless, I know, but if you get the chance, please????


----------



## *Toadstool*

ibesue said:


> I will talk more about Mecca in a bit!  I actually only bought one piece of fabric and it wasn't what I was looking for!  Anyways, I have a whole book to digitize, my brain just doesn't work that way!    But I have learned a lot and I know one day I will sit down and do it!  I found a cute Ariel that I want to make.  Its different from the others as she has a wreath of sea shells in her hair.
> 
> Gymbo is your friend!!!  Did you know that they have $7.99 shorts and tank tops right now??  And with a 20% discount its even better.  Oh and they are earning gymbucks right now!  You just have to be in the know and what a better place to learn than the gymboree message boards!  I mean really, we all got bunch of stuff for 1.99 in Feb and it was brand new gymbo!


Oh wow.. I might try to see if the one in New Orleans has the shorts and tank. Where do you get the 20 percent off coupon? I get their emails, but I didn't notice that. Maybe I will join the forum just so I can notice when the cheap stuff is going on. 
OH, and I LOOOOVE Ariel. I hope you make the design so I can CASE your design. LOL!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

fairygoodmother said:


> I am shamelessly asking you to *vote* for me!
> 
> My dd entered a Victoria's Secret on-line Mother's Day contest.  Prize is a trip to NYC.  I need votes!  The easiest way to get to it is to go to her myspace...   www.myspace.com/k8win
> There's a picture of us, and under it three boxes...click on the one that says "vote", and you've voted!
> shameless, I know, but if you get the chance, please????




Voted   Good Luck!


----------



## praline3001

Hi everyone!
I was just shown this thread. I never knew it was here!

I am a huge Disney customs fan. I can't sew to save my life but my DD and I love putting fabrics and ideas together and I have a few designers who are friends 

People tease us all the time for the time and effort we put into the outfits but we ENJOY it so =p to them 

On our upcoming trip my DD is starting to get out of the princess stage and more into the tween stage. We have come up with some ideas for great sundresses and are slowly watching them take shape. We focused on many of her favorite rides (TT dress, EE dress, RNR dress)
along with some camp rock stuff.

Anyway ~ just wanted to give a quick shout out as I hate lurking without giving an intro 
I can't wait to see all of the adorable outfits!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

praline3001 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I was just shown this thread. I never it was here!
> 
> I am a huge Disney customs fan. I can't sew to save my life but my DD and I love putting fabrics and ideas together and I have a few designers who are friends
> 
> People tease us all the time for the time and effort we put into the outfits but we ENJOY it so =p to them
> 
> On our upcoming trip my DD is starting to get out of the princess stage and more into the tween stage. We have come up with some ideas for great sundresses and are slowly watching them take shape. We focused on many of her favorite rides (TT dress, EE dress, RNR dress)
> along with some camp rock stuff.
> 
> Anyway ~ just wanted to give a quick shout out as I hate lurking without giving an intro
> I can't wait to see all of the adorable outfits!


----------



## eeyore3847

*Toadstool* said:


> Okay.. not sure how I missed this. Love it! That is adorable!


Thank you!



ibesue said:


> Super JoJo is super cute!



Thank you.....


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

disneymommieof2 said:


> Grandpa died this morning. Thank you all so much for your thoughts and prayers.



So sorry Anna


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

disneymommieof2 said:


> Grandpa died this morning. Thank you all so much for your thoughts and prayers.



I am so sorry for your loss, your family is in my prayers.


----------



## poohnpigletCA

fairygoodmother said:


> I am shamelessly asking you to *vote* for me!
> 
> My dd entered a Victoria's Secret on-line Mother's Day contest.  Prize is a trip to NYC.  I need votes!  The easiest way to get to it is to go to her myspace...   www.myspace.com/k8win
> There's a picture of us, and under it three boxes...click on the one that says "vote", and you've voted!
> shameless, I know, but if you get the chance, please????



I voted!

Shouldn't you be sewing? 

Those bridesmaid dresses are not going to make themselves. Although it would be pretty cool if they could.


----------



## jeniamt

HeatherSue said:


> I had my first mammogram this morning.  I'm only 34, but I've been having some pain, so my midwife wanted me to have it checked out.  Thankfully it was all clear!  They scared me because they had to do a few extra scans because they thought they saw "something" and then they did an ultrasound just to be sure.  I was pretty nervous about it, especially after reading the posts this morning.  I am really relieved that they didn't find anything.



So glad to hear everything was fine!



disneymommieof2 said:


> Grandpa died this morning. Thank you all so much for your thoughts and prayers.




So sorry for your loss, my prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## tricia

*Toadstool* said:


> Very cute. Those fabrics really go well together.



Thanks, for a while I thought the pink FQ was too dark, but it is growing on me.



HeatherSue said:


> That dress is adorable!  I don't think I've seen that pillowcase, it looks like it has a really pretty background!  The Betty Boop purse is very nice!



Thanks.  The pillowcase was bought here, in Canada, so it may differ from the one available in the US.  I kinda thought it was the same though, cause it had Cinderella on one side and then Cinderella, Belle and Aurora on the other.



HeatherSue said:


> Here are a couple of outfits I made for a fellow Diser recently.  I digitized Mickey, Pooh, Tigger, and Eeyore myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------
> Candicenicole:  I bought the applique tutorial from www.secretsof.com.  It really helped me figure things out!




OMG, those are gorgeous 



disneymommieof2 said:


> Grandpa died this morning. Thank you all so much for your thoughts and prayers.



So sorry for your loss.



eeyore3847 said:


> ok, finished today Super Girl... I like to call this one super jojo!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Very cute Lori.



danicaw said:


> I am soo sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute! Great job!
> 
> 
> I have been lurking, and I am sure I have missed some, but everything posted is great. Cute Tink outfit! Love the precious dresses - I want that pattern next.
> I made hubby a laptop sleeve with the pattern from YCMT. I won't post pics - its plain black w/ black zipper. But it was my first zipper! So, I am proud it works and look good.
> I finally got DD dress done!!!! Thanks for your help in picking the striped fabric... I like how it turned out. She is napping so no model, but she had it on last night before I had the ruffle and ties on and didn't want to take it off, so thats a good sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics off my phone... the real camera needs to be charged.
> So, I still need practice with gathering and ruffles and I think a ruffle foot (or whatever its called) would make life easier, but putting the bias tape on is that cause me the most grief. It looks a bit twisty... not sure if an iron would take care of that or not... I really didn't notice it til I looked at the pictures. I am hoping that when its on a moving 2 year old it will be harder to see the few things I messed up on
> I promised DS a new tie this week also, that should be quicker than the dress




Looks great.  I don't think anyone will notice the twisty bias tape once it is on.


----------



## princessmom29

Anna- So sorry for your loss

Lori- LOVE the super girl. Do you mindtelling me where you got the applique? I understand if you don't want to say as you sell, but i would love to have t for personal use!

Ok ladies, I finally figured out what as wrong with my new embroidery machine,... ME!!!! It just wasn't doing what I wanted it too, and i was almost ready to chuck it when it dawned on me what I was doing wrong. THE HOOP WAS UPSIDE DOWN!!!! I` don't understand how it could even sew that way, but it did 2 complete appliques with the hoop upside down. I did minnie tonight with it rught side up and the difference is huge!




Sorry the pice is burry. Didn't notice that untill I posted it.

I feel really silly, but at least I fugured it out!


----------



## *Toadstool*

princessmom29 said:


> Anna- So sorry for your loss
> 
> Lori- LOVE the super girl. Do you mindtelling me where you got the applique? I understand if you don't want to say as you sell, but i would love to have t for personal use!
> 
> Ok ladies, I finally figured out what as wrong with my new embroidery machine,... ME!!!! It just wasn't doing what I wanted it too, and i was almost ready to chuck it when it dawned on me what I was doing wrong. THE HOOP WAS UPSIDE DOWN!!!! I` don't understand how it could even sew that way, but it did 2 complete appliques with the hoop upside down. I did minnie tonight with it rught side up and the difference is huge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the pice is burry. Didn't notice that untill I posted it.
> 
> I feel really silly, but at least I fugured it out!


Wow, I am wondering how that is even possible! My hoop can only be attached right side up! Does yours let you attach it upside down? Goodness.. how confusing!!! Glad you got it figured out. Minnie looks great!


----------



## revrob

*Toadstool* said:


> Oooh.. I hope I don't lose a screw. I am loving my serger. Where did you get an extra screw?? Does the dealer sell them? I'm just wondering.. I lose everything.
> BTW.. I don't think gymboree is my friend. Everything is so expensive there. When I shop there I definitely will get in trouble with hubby.



I lost the screw in a really stupid manner.  I took the left needle out to do a rolled edge hem.  I stuck the screw back in, but I must not have turned it far enough.  When I started serging, the little booger just jiggled right out and fell into a huge basket of scrap fabric, never to be seen again!  I bought one from the dealer today, and when I was checking out I was told, "OH!  You do know there's one of these screws in your accessory compartment, right?"  UH... NO!  I didn't!


I must have missed quoting your question about gymboree coupons.  There is currently a 20% coupon in one of the parenting magazines (Parents?  Parenting?  one of those)



danicaw said:


> I finally got DD dress done!!!! Thanks for your help in picking the striped fabric... I like how it turned out. She is napping so no model, but she had it on last night before I had the ruffle and ties on and didn't want to take it off, so thats a good sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics off my phone... the real camera needs to be charged.
> So, I still need practice with gathering and ruffles and I think a ruffle foot (or whatever its called) would make life easier, but putting the bias tape on is that cause me the most grief. It looks a bit twisty... not sure if an iron would take care of that or not... I really didn't notice it til I looked at the pictures. I am hoping that when its on a moving 2 year old it will be harder to see the few things I messed up on
> I promised DS a new tie this week also, that should be quicker than the dress





*Toadstool* said:


> Oh wow.. I might try to see if the one in New Orleans has the shorts and tank. Where do you get the 20 percent off coupon? I get their emails, but I didn't notice that. Maybe I will join the forum just so I can notice when the cheap stuff is going on.
> OH, and I LOOOOVE Ariel. I hope you make the design so I can CASE your design. LOL!



I LOVE THIS PATTERN!  Your dress turned out GREAT!  I LOVE the fabric choices!


----------



## jham

HEATHER:  LOVE the boy outfits!!!  They turned out so cute!



disneymommieof2 said:


> Grandpa died this morning. Thank you all so much for your thoughts and prayers.


 
So sorry Anna! 



princessmom29 said:


> Anna- So sorry for your loss
> 
> Lori- LOVE the super girl. Do you mindtelling me where you got the applique? I understand if you don't want to say as you sell, but i would love to have t for personal use!
> 
> Ok ladies, I finally figured out what as wrong with my new embroidery machine,... ME!!!! It just wasn't doing what I wanted it too, and i was almost ready to chuck it when it dawned on me what I was doing wrong. THE HOOP WAS UPSIDE DOWN!!!! I` don't understand how it could even sew that way, but it did 2 complete appliques with the hoop upside down. I did minnie tonight with it rught side up and the difference is huge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the pice is burry. Didn't notice that untill I posted it.
> 
> I feel really silly, but at least I fugured it out!


 
Don't feel silly.  Once I destroyed 3 Mike Wazowski appliqued tee shirts before I figured out I had the sewing foot on instead of the embroidery foot.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

danicaw said:


> I am soo sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute! Great job!
> 
> 
> I have been lurking, and I am sure I have missed some, but everything posted is great. Cute Tink outfit! Love the precious dresses - I want that pattern next.
> I made hubby a laptop sleeve with the pattern from YCMT. I won't post pics - its plain black w/ black zipper. But it was my first zipper! So, I am proud it works and look good.
> I finally got DD dress done!!!! Thanks for your help in picking the striped fabric... I like how it turned out. She is napping so no model, but she had it on last night before I had the ruffle and ties on and didn't want to take it off, so thats a good sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics off my phone... the real camera needs to be charged.
> So, I still need practice with gathering and ruffles and I think a ruffle foot (or whatever its called) would make life easier, but putting the bias tape on is that cause me the most grief. It looks a bit twisty... not sure if an iron would take care of that or not... I really didn't notice it til I looked at the pictures. I am hoping that when its on a moving 2 year old it will be harder to see the few things I messed up on
> I promised DS a new tie this week also, that should be quicker than the dress



This came out sooo cute! i bought the wrap dress pattern, but havent tried it yet- I have a few in my "pattern stash" like that.



fairygoodmother said:


> I am shamelessly asking you to *vote* for me!
> 
> My dd entered a Victoria's Secret on-line Mother's Day contest.  Prize is a trip to NYC.  I need votes!  The easiest way to get to it is to go to her myspace...   www.myspace.com/k8win
> There's a picture of us, and under it three boxes...click on the one that says "vote", and you've voted!
> shameless, I know, but if you get the chance, please????



I voted and confirmed my vote 



praline3001 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I was just shown this thread. I never knew it was here!
> 
> I am a huge Disney customs fan. I can't sew to save my life but my DD and I love putting fabrics and ideas together and I have a few designers who are friends
> 
> People tease us all the time for the time and effort we put into the outfits but we ENJOY it so =p to them
> 
> On our upcoming trip my DD is starting to get out of the princess stage and more into the tween stage. We have come up with some ideas for great sundresses and are slowly watching them take shape. We focused on many of her favorite rides (TT dress, EE dress, RNR dress)
> along with some camp rock stuff.
> 
> Anyway ~ just wanted to give a quick shout out as I hate lurking without giving an intro
> I can't wait to see all of the adorable outfits!


Welcome!!! You know, once you have come out of lurkdom, you wont be able to resist- watch, in another week you will be asking for a pillowcase, a-line or easy pants pattern LOL. Non sewers welcome here too!
Speaking of....CampbellScott WHERE are you?????

Toadstool- I dont know how I lost your quote but I just had to say- I can tell ever since you joined us- it's a good thing we don't live close, because Id want to get together with you ALL the time- we have such similar taste! Love the Kari Me Away site, and of course we already both read sew beautiful- the difference is I subscribe and just drool over the photos- you actually MAKE those creations of batiste and smocking!
and DH and I came to an agreement yesterday- we are going with "Hannah" and Im so pleased.


One of these days I plan to post a belly shot- it has to be a day when I have make up on. For Tom's sake I wont post any photos that may show my lovely "striped" skin. LOL Okay,  its for EVERYBODY'S sake- cause really- nobody wants to see _that_......
So. I talked to one of my midwives today about the potential of travel for a funeral, and she had them copy my medical records and said, if I travel with them it will gaurantee I wont go into labor (tongue in cheek) and we basically agreed, anything past this coming sunday is probably too great a risk for me to travel. My chiropractor (who I cried in her office today from emotions, pain and lack of sleep) cautioned me my symphysis would not like the 7-8 hour car ride.....sigh.....but otherwise, I could travel if I really really wanted to go.

I have accomplished no sewing today!!!!
I DID make up my mind which fabrics to use for the cupcake purse...


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

HeatherSue said:


> Here are a couple of outfits I made for a fellow Diser recently.  I digitized Mickey, Pooh, Tigger, and Eeyore myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------
> Candicenicole:  I bought the applique tutorial from www.secretsof.com.  It really helped me figure things out!




I forgot to add- Heather these are UNBELIEVEABLY awesome!!!!! Best boy's stuff I've ever seen!!!


ALSO- for all my fellow pregnant gals I wanted to tell you about
www.birthinbinsi.com
I used their clothes last time and really liked them, even the nurses were impressed (although with every shift change I had to reexplain that in fact did NOT need to "get undressed/change" then I would show them the clothes and they loved them. I just ordered a new Go Go top because I cant find either of the 2 I used to own.


----------



## praline3001

> Welcome!!! You know, once you have come out of lurkdom, you wont be able to resist- watch, in another week you will be asking for a pillowcase, a-line or easy pants pattern LOL. Non sewers welcome here too!



Nooo I have tried to sew and I am HORRID at it! 

I do like to match fabrics and come up with fun ideas and I love looking what others have done.


----------



## mommyof3princess

disneymommieof2 said:


> Grandpa died this morning. Thank you all so much for your thoughts and prayers.


I am so sorry for your loss.



emcreative said:


> Yes, stay away from Gymboree!  Don't get hooked in there like I did, they are evvvilll!
> 
> (In my defense, it's hard to find things I like for the boys, except for some at Gymbo.  At most stores they are either the same boring thing over and over, or they are BEYOND ODD...and I only buy on SUPER SALE there!!! And usually to earn or spend gymbucks!  That's an excuse, right?   )



Who doesn't love shopping with coupons. It's like free money.


danicaw said:


>


Very cute I love the pattern you used.


princessmom29 said:


> Ok ladies, I finally figured out what as wrong with my new embroidery machine,... ME!!!! It just wasn't doing what I wanted it too, and i was almost ready to chuck it when it dawned on me what I was doing wrong. THE HOOP WAS UPSIDE DOWN!!!! I` don't understand how it could even sew that way, but it did 2 complete appliques with the hoop upside down. I did minnie tonight with it rught side up and the difference is huge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the pice is burry. Didn't notice that untill I posted it.
> 
> I feel really silly, but at least I fugured it out!


 That looks so good. I am glad you figured out the problem.


----------



## jham

danicaw said:


> I am soo sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute! Great job!
> 
> 
> I have been lurking, and I am sure I have missed some, but everything posted is great. Cute Tink outfit! Love the precious dresses - I want that pattern next.
> I made hubby a laptop sleeve with the pattern from YCMT. I won't post pics - its plain black w/ black zipper. But it was my first zipper! So, I am proud it works and look good.
> I finally got DD dress done!!!! Thanks for your help in picking the striped fabric... I like how it turned out. She is napping so no model, but she had it on last night before I had the ruffle and ties on and didn't want to take it off, so thats a good sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics off my phone... the real camera needs to be charged.
> So, I still need practice with gathering and ruffles and I think a ruffle foot (or whatever its called) would make life easier, but putting the bias tape on is that cause me the most grief. It looks a bit twisty... not sure if an iron would take care of that or not... I really didn't notice it til I looked at the pictures. I am hoping that when its on a moving 2 year old it will be harder to see the few things I messed up on
> I promised DS a new tie this week also, that should be quicker than the dress


 
forgot to mention I LOVE this!  I've been eyeballing those fabrics for quite a while now waiting for them to be on sale.


----------



## *Toadstool*

revrob said:


> I lost the screw in a really stupid manner.  I took the left needle out to do a rolled edge hem.  I stuck the screw back in, but I must not have turned it far enough.  When I started serging, the little booger just jiggled right out and fell into a huge basket of scrap fabric, never to be seen again!  I bought one from the dealer today, and when I was checking out I was told, "OH!  You do know there's one of these screws in your accessory compartment, right?"  UH... NO!  I didn't!
> I must have missed quoting your question about gymboree coupons.  There is currently a 20% coupon in one of the parenting magazines (Parents?  Parenting?  one of those)


WHERE ARE PICTURES FROM THE TRIP?? I want to see!
I didn't find a screw in the little compartment thing. I keep putting stuff in there and forgetting where it is. I looked forever for that little plastic brush with the holes in the end to help put in/ take out needles. It was in there! 
Thanks for the tip on the magazine. I think I get the parenting magazine for free, but I just skim and throw it out. 

www.nitasplace.com/sampler
*Cute embroidery designs for free for boys.* It is a tool theme. Just thought some of you with embroidery machines might want them. I love her deisigns!!


----------



## waltfans5

fairygoodmother said:


> I am shamelessly asking you to *vote* for me!
> 
> My dd entered a Victoria's Secret on-line Mother's Day contest.  Prize is a trip to NYC.  I need votes!  The easiest way to get to it is to go to her myspace...
> There's a picture of us, and under it three boxes...click on the one that says "vote", and you've voted!
> shameless, I know, but if you get the chance, please????



I voted!  Good Luck Ladies!

MichelleDHDD (6)DD (4)DD (2)


----------



## karebear1

fairygoodmother said:


> I am shamelessly asking you to *vote* for me!
> 
> My dd entered a Victoria's Secret on-line Mother's Day contest.  Prize is a trip to NYC.  I need votes!  The easiest way to get to it is to go to her myspace...   www.myspace.com/k8win
> There's a picture of us, and under it three boxes...click on the one that says "vote", and you've voted!
> shameless, I know, but if you get the chance, please????



My vote is in.... now you just need to remind us daily as we can vote daily... and all those votes will add up!




princessmom29 said:


> Ok ladies, I finally figured out what as wrong with my new embroidery machine,... ME!!!! It just wasn't doing what I wanted it too, and i was almost ready to chuck it when it dawned on me what I was doing wrong. THE HOOP WAS UPSIDE DOWN!!!! I` don't understand how it could even sew that way, but it did 2 complete appliques with the hoop upside down. I did minnie tonight with it rught side up and the difference is huge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the pice is burry. Didn't notice that untill I posted it.
> 
> I feel really silly, but at least I fugured it out!



Don;t feel silly....... feel proud you figured it out and that now you can applique with the best of them!



jham said:


> Don't feel silly.  Once I destroyed 3 Mike Wazowski appliqued tee shirts before I figured out I had the sewing foot on instead of the embroidery foot.



OMG Jhammers!!! That is  classic!!!


----------



## o2bacelt

Anna, I'm so sorry for your loss.

Heather, I love the outfits. I so badly want an embroidery machine. I've been taking notes while everyone talks about them. I'm glad your mammogram was clear.

Adi, I think it was you who asked about the preggo pillow, it was the Leachco Snoogle pillow. I LOVED that thing and if there was enough room in my bed right now I would use it but Delaney still sleeps with us and there is NO room in the bed. One day the child will move into her own bed, we're actually working on that now since she starts school in Sept. I told her she had to be out of the bed. She also wants to be a big sister and I explained to her that chances were if we had another baby she would need to move into her big girl room because the baby would more than likely be in bed with us. Delaney would nurse/feed every two or three hours so I ended up co sleeping just so I could get some sleep.

I can't believe that I've managed to keep up the last couple of days. I didn't think I was going to be able to but I'm happy to be keeping up so far. Hopefully by the end of the week I'll have my sewing space back. 

I need to go through all my fabric and see what I've got and what I need for this upcoming trip. I just have to figure out how to pay for it all.  This year we're doing something different, we're spending one week at Disney and then we're spending the next week between Universal and Sea World. I scheduled in a trip to Discovery Cove because I wanted to swim with the dolphins for my 40th. I was determined to do something memorable that I wouldn't usually do.

I was able to fit in the gym today as well. I ended up taking off two weeks because of shin splints and I'm training for a 4 miler the end of June. I can't wait until the race, I'm looking forward to it. RJ and Delaney are giving me some time with my personal trainer for Mother's Day. I'm really excited about that.


----------



## 2cutekidz

praline3001 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I was just shown this thread. I never knew it was here!
> 
> I am a huge Disney customs fan. I can't sew to save my life but my DD and I love putting fabrics and ideas together and I have a few designers who are friends
> 
> People tease us all the time for the time and effort we put into the outfits but we ENJOY it so =p to them
> 
> On our upcoming trip my DD is starting to get out of the princess stage and more into the tween stage. We have come up with some ideas for great sundresses and are slowly watching them take shape. We focused on many of her favorite rides (TT dress, EE dress, RNR dress)
> along with some camp rock stuff.
> 
> Anyway ~ just wanted to give a quick shout out as I hate lurking without giving an intro
> I can't wait to see all of the adorable outfits!



Welcome!!  I saw your Test Track dress on the other thread - it's really cute!!  I'm in the same boat - DD is NOT into the princesses and I have to bribe her to get her into anything I make.  Of course a Disney trip would be a different story - she says she'd be happy to wear ANYTHING I made her in Disney!  Too bad we don't have a trip planned!!


----------



## waltfans5

I have been lurking, and I am sure I have missed some, but everything posted is great. Cute Tink outfit! Love the precious dresses - I want that pattern next.
I made hubby a laptop sleeve with the pattern from YCMT. I won't post pics - its plain black w/ black zipper. But it was my first zipper! So, I am proud it works and look good.
I finally got DD dress done!!!! Thanks for your help in picking the striped fabric... I like how it turned out. She is napping so no model, but she had it on last night before I had the ruffle and ties on and didn't want to take it off, so thats a good sign.
Pics off my phone... the real camera needs to be charged. 
So, I still need practice with gathering and ruffles and I think a ruffle foot (or whatever its called) would make life easier, but putting the bias tape on is that cause me the most grief. It looks a bit twisty... not sure if an iron would take care of that or not... I really didn't notice it til I looked at the pictures. I am hoping that when its on a moving 2 year old it will be harder to see the few things I messed up on 

That dress is too cute and I love the fabric choice.  My DD (4) would love it!

Me (Michelle)DHDD (6)DD (4)DD (2)


----------



## mirandag819

praline3001 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I was just shown this thread. I never knew it was here!
> 
> I am a huge Disney customs fan. I can't sew to save my life but my DD and I love putting fabrics and ideas together and I have a few designers who are friends
> 
> People tease us all the time for the time and effort we put into the outfits but we ENJOY it so =p to them
> 
> On our upcoming trip my DD is starting to get out of the princess stage and more into the tween stage. We have come up with some ideas for great sundresses and are slowly watching them take shape. We focused on many of her favorite rides (TT dress, EE dress, RNR dress)
> along with some camp rock stuff.
> 
> Anyway ~ just wanted to give a quick shout out as I hate lurking without giving an intro
> I can't wait to see all of the adorable outfits!



Welcome Brook! Your TR is what got me addicted to customs! I was reading for the VIP tour, but feel in love with the cute dresses. (BTW Thanks for the info.... DH agreed and I am booking them for our girls trip in August in 2 weeks when I reach my 90 days). I bought a few customs, and then found this thread. I couldn't sew a button to save my life a few weeks ago and thanks to everyone on this thread I found some great patterns and made my first custom dress last week. I am like 99% finished with my skirt and tank for Animal kingdom now, hopefully I will have pics tomorrow.


----------



## Adi12982

o2bacelt said:


> Anna, I'm so sorry for your loss.
> 
> Adi, I think it was you who asked about the preggo pillow, it was the Leachco Snoogle pillow. I LOVED that thing and if there was enough room in my bed right now I would use it but Delaney still sleeps with us and there is NO room in the bed. One day the child will move into her own bed, we're actually working on that now since she starts school in Sept. I told her she had to be out of the bed. She also wants to be a big sister and I explained to her that chances were if we had another baby she would need to move into her big girl room because the baby would more than likely be in bed with us. Delaney would nurse/feed every two or three hours so I ended up co sleeping just so I could get some sleep.



Thanks. .. I'll look into it!


----------



## revrob

*Toadstool* said:


> WHERE ARE PICTURES FROM THE TRIP?? I want to see!
> I didn't find a screw in the little compartment thing. I keep putting stuff in there and forgetting where it is. I looked forever for that little plastic brush with the holes in the end to help put in/ take out needles. It was in there!
> Thanks for the tip on the magazine. I think I get the parenting magazine for free, but I just skim and throw it out.
> 
> www.nitasplace.com/sampler
> *Cute embroidery designs for free for boys.* It is a tool theme. Just thought some of you with embroidery machines might want them. I love her deisigns!!



I just finished uploading one batch on facebook!  I've got another batch to go, but that's gonna have to wait til morning.  I'm thinking about doing a trip report, but I'm afraid it would be kinda boring.  BUT, I can do pictures1


----------



## praline3001

mirandag819 said:


> Welcome Brook! Your TR is what got me addicted to customs! I was reading for the VIP tour, but feel in love with the cute dresses. (BTW Thanks for the info.... DH agreed and I am booking them for our girls trip in August in 2 weeks when I reach my 90 days). I bought a few customs, and then found this thread. I couldn't sew a button to save my life a few weeks ago and thanks to everyone on this thread I found some great patterns and made my first custom dress last week. I am like 99% finished with my skirt and tank for Animal kingdom now, hopefully I will have pics tomorrow.



Oh I have tried to sew ... I am all thumbs! 
Glad you liked my TR... this upcoming one is going to be GREAT ...lots and lots of planning on this baby


----------



## emcreative

Aww Eyore, congrats on your Hannah! I'm a "Hannah Mommy" too!  Here's my little Hannah Mae!


----------



## mirandag819

praline3001 said:


> Oh I have tried to sew ... I am all thumbs!
> Glad you liked my TR... this upcoming one is going to be GREAT ...lots and lots of planning on this baby



I can't wait to read it..... I saw you talking about your son's cake.... it sounds awesome. I am still trying to pick a cake design for DD's bday.... we will be at DW for both of our bdays (they are 3 days apart). I lknow the feeling with the planning.... my mom and sis are going with DD and I, and they are thinking I am nuts with the over planning.


----------



## mommyof3princess

emcreative said:


> Aww Eyore, congrats on your Hannah! I'm a "Hannah Mommy" too!  Here's my little Hannah Mae!



How cute she is.


----------



## *Toadstool*

revrob said:


> I just finished uploading one batch on facebook!  I've got another batch to go, but that's gonna have to wait til morning.  I'm thinking about doing a trip report, but I'm afraid it would be kinda boring.  BUT, I can do pictures1


oooh.. I hope I can remember my facebook login. I never did get the hang of that. I will try to look tomorrow!



emcreative said:


> Aww Eyore, congrats on your Hannah! I'm a "Hannah Mommy" too!  Here's my little Hannah Mae!


I'm a Hannah mommy too! 
We should make t-shirts... 
I didn't realize how popular a name it was until after I named Hannah that. I knew no one growing up named Hannah. I must know 10 people with girls the same age named Hannah.   I love the name though. I chose it because of its biblical goodness. 
We call her BeeBee most of the time. 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Toadstool- I dont know how I lost your quote but I just had to say- I can tell ever since you joined us- it's a good thing we don't live close, because Id want to get together with you ALL the time- we have such similar taste! Love the Kari Me Away site, and of course we already both read sew beautiful- the difference is I subscribe and just drool over the photos- you actually MAKE those creations of batiste and smocking!
> and DH and I came to an agreement yesterday- we are going with "Hannah" and Im so pleased.
> 
> 
> One of these days I plan to post a belly shot- it has to be a day when I have make up on. For Tom's sake I wont post any photos that may show my lovely "striped" skin. LOL Okay,  its for EVERYBODY'S sake- cause really- nobody wants to see _that_......
> So. I talked to one of my midwives today about the potential of travel for a funeral, and she had them copy my medical records and said, if I travel with them it will gaurantee I wont go into labor (tongue in cheek) and we basically agreed, anything past this coming sunday is probably too great a risk for me to travel. My chiropractor (who I cried in her office today from emotions, pain and lack of sleep) cautioned me my symphysis would not like the 7-8 hour car ride.....sigh.....but otherwise, I could travel if I really really wanted to go.
> 
> I have accomplished no sewing today!!!!
> I DID make up my mind which fabrics to use for the cupcake purse...


I think we would get along too! I would love having someone in my age range that is into that kind of sewing around me. That is why I hang out with all the older ladies. I learn a heck of alot from them though. They are like grandmothers to me. You surely must not have as many good teachers around as I do.. I know I am lucky! You however live closer to the lobster.. for that I envy you! 
So excited about the name Hannah for you. Even though it is popular around here I think it is a special name! Obviously... 
I can't imagine travelling and being that pregnant! Omgooses... I was miserable those last few weeks! 


Has anyone tried the Growing up with Rosie Knit Leggings from YCMT??
I am thinking about buying them. I don't know when I'll make my next farbenmix order. Stephres recommended one of those. The Rosie pattern does look kinda loose fitting, so I am not sure if I will like it.
Has anyone made the Crate a knit Jumper either??
I am itching to make some knit things on the serger now.
Maybe I just need to check out Hancock's.


----------



## emcreative

*Toadstool* said:


> I'm a Hannah mommy too!
> We should make t-shirts...
> I didn't realize how popular a name it was until after I named Hannah that. I knew no one growing up named Hannah. I must know 10 people with girls the same age named Hannah.   I love the name though. I chose it because of its biblical goodness.
> We call her BeeBee most of the time.



Aww that's too cute!  Mine is "NannahBelle" most of the time.  I think since "Hannah" doesn't have an obvious nickname, most Hannah's end up with really creative ones!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

I have used the Growing up With Rosie leggings pattern. I thought that it ran a little small. I bought it when Jenna was still wearing a size 6 and they did not fit her. I had to upsize them a good bit to get them to fit her.


----------



## danicaw

Thanks everyone for your comments on the wrap dress. 
DD finally tried it on and then cried when she had to take it off. 
So, I think she likes it  
The pattern intimidated me a bit and I put off starting for a week or so, but once I started and it started to come together I couldn't wait to see it done. 
Now I am going through my stash to see if I have coordinating pieces to make another one   maybe not this week. 

Heather I forgot to say how much I love the sets you posted! 
Great job digitizing! I love Mickey's expression.
They are both wonderful sets!


----------



## *Toadstool*

emcreative said:


> Aww that's too cute!  Mine is "NannahBelle" most of the time.  I think since "Hannah" doesn't have an obvious nickname, most Hannah's end up with really creative ones!


Haha.. Nanahbelle is cute. We call her BeeBee because my mom and dad speak cajun french, and bebe is cajun french for baby. Somehow she started saying beebee instead of bay bay. So when people ask her what her name is she usually says BeeBee.  Her friends call her Hannah Montana though. 


Tinka_Belle said:


> I have used the Growing up With Rosie leggings pattern. I thought that it ran a little small. I bought it when Jenna was still wearing a size 6 and they did not fit her. I had to upsize them a good bit to get them to fit her.


That might work for me then. I like the leggings to fit snug. Were they easy to put together? I am wondering if there is a casing for the elastic or if you sew it in without a casing. I'm guessing I could change that part to my liking anyhow. I have never sewn on knits before. I always stayed away. I'm nervous. Oohh.. I bet I need to get ball point serger needles.


----------



## praline3001

2cutekidz said:


> Welcome!!  I saw your Test Track dress on the other thread - it's really cute!!  I'm in the same boat - DD is NOT into the princesses and I have to bribe her to get her into anything I make.  Of course a Disney trip would be a different story - she says she'd be happy to wear ANYTHING I made her in Disney!  Too bad we don't have a trip planned!!



My DD and I are really getting into the made to match a ride thing! The dresses are coming out so darling! 
With her RNR dress, it has a lot of reds, whites and blacks and a guitar on the bodice. She will be wearing converse red high tops with it


----------



## jessica52877

emcreative said:


> Aww Eyore, congrats on your Hannah! I'm a "Hannah Mommy" too!  Here's my little Hannah Mae!



Super cute!

I must be tired. I forget what else I was going to say already!


----------



## jessica52877

praline3001 said:


> My DD and I are really getting into the made to match a ride thing! The dresses are coming out so darling!
> With her RNR dress, it has a lot of reds, whites and blacks and a guitar on the bodice. She will be wearing converse red high tops with it



My son likes outfits for the rides and always requests them! I think I am yet to make one though. I'll get around to it. 

Your TR is is really fun to read. I am reading it right now when I really should be sewing! Glad you found our little board. Welcome!


----------



## revrob

*Toadstool* said:


> Haha.. Nanahbelle is cute. We call her BeeBee because my mom and dad speak cajun french, and bebe is cajun french for baby. Somehow she started saying beebee instead of bay bay. So when people ask her what her name is she usually says BeeBee.  Her friends call her Hannah Montana though.
> 
> That might work for me then. I like the leggings to fit snug. Were they easy to put together? I am wondering if there is a casing for the elastic or if you sew it in without a casing. I'm guessing I could change that part to my liking anyhow. I have never sewn on knits before. I always stayed away. I'm nervous. Oohh.. I bet I need to get ball point serger needles.



check with your dealer - I bought needles yesterday and asked if I needed ball point needles for knits and he said no - to use the same needles.  I don't know if he was talking about, though?


----------



## minnie2

eeyore3847 said:


> ok, finished today Super Girl... I like to call this one super jojo!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


That is adorable!!!!!!!




danicaw said:


> Cute! Great job!
> 
> 
> I have been lurking, and I am sure I have missed some, but everything posted is great. Cute Tink outfit! Love the precious dresses - I want that pattern next.
> I made hubby a laptop sleeve with the pattern from YCMT. I won't post pics - its plain black w/ black zipper. But it was my first zipper! So, I am proud it works and look good.
> I finally got DD dress done!!!! Thanks for your help in picking the striped fabric... I like how it turned out. She is napping so no model, but she had it on last night before I had the ruffle and ties on and didn't want to take it off, so thats a good sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics off my phone... the real camera needs to be charged.
> So, I still need practice with gathering and ruffles and I think a ruffle foot (or whatever its called) would make life easier, but putting the bias tape on is that cause me the most grief. It looks a bit twisty... not sure if an iron would take care of that or not... I really didn't notice it til I looked at the pictures. I am hoping that when its on a moving 2 year old it will be harder to see the few things I messed up on
> I promised DS a new tie this week also, that should be quicker than the dress


GREAT job!!!!!!  I lve that pattern and those Jelly fish are too cute!



*Toadstool* said:


> I have so many projects planned that I don't know which one to start. Anyone else have that problem??


That is SO me!  what I started to do is write them all down and prioritize them.  It has actually helped!



praline3001 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I was just shown this thread. I never knew it was here!
> 
> I am a huge Disney customs fan. I can't sew to save my life but my DD and I love putting fabrics and ideas together and I have a few designers who are friends
> 
> People tease us all the time for the time and effort we put into the outfits but we ENJOY it so =p to them
> 
> On our upcoming trip my DD is starting to get out of the princess stage and more into the tween stage. We have come up with some ideas for great sundresses and are slowly watching them take shape. We focused on many of her favorite rides (TT dress, EE dress, RNR dress)
> along with some camp rock stuff.
> 
> Anyway ~ just wanted to give a quick shout out as I hate lurking without giving an intro
> I can't wait to see all of the adorable outfits!


Welcome!  Reading your trip report!  You little girl i adorable!


princessmom29 said:


> Ok ladies, I finally figured out what as wrong with my new embroidery machine,... ME!!!! It just wasn't doing what I wanted it too, and i was almost ready to chuck it when it dawned on me what I was doing wrong. THE HOOP WAS UPSIDE DOWN!!!! I` don't understand how it could even sew that way, but it did 2 complete appliques with the hoop upside down. I did minnie tonight with it rught side up and the difference is huge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the pice is burry. Didn't notice that untill I posted it.
> 
> I feel really silly, but at least I fugured it out!


That would so be me!  
It came out really cute! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Welcome!!! You know, once you have come out of lurkdom, you wont be able to resist- watch, in another week you will be asking for a pillowcase, a-line or easy pants pattern LOL. Non sewers welcome here too!
> Speaking of....CampbellScott WHERE are you?????
> 
> 
> One of these days I plan to post a belly shot- it has to be a day when I have make up on. For Tom's sake I wont post any photos that may show my lovely "striped" skin. LOL Okay,  its for EVERYBODY'S sake- cause really- nobody wants to see _that_......
> So. I talked to one of my midwives today about the potential of travel for a funeral, and she had them copy my medical records and said, if I travel with them it will gaurantee I wont go into labor (tongue in cheek) and we basically agreed, anything past this coming sunday is probably too great a risk for me to travel. My chiropractor (who I cried in her office today from emotions, pain and lack of sleep) cautioned me my symphysis would not like the 7-8 hour car ride.....sigh.....but otherwise, I could travel if I really really wanted to go.
> 
> I have accomplished no sewing today!!!!
> I DID make up my mind which fabrics to use for the cupcake purse...


Post the belly shot!  I bet you look great!


praline3001 said:


> Nooo I have tried to sew and I am HORRID at it!
> 
> I do like to match fabrics and come up with fun ideas and I love looking what others have done.


I bet if you tried some patterns from YCMT especially Carla's patterns you would be great!



*Toadstool* said:


> WHERE ARE PICTURES FROM THE TRIP?? I want to see!
> I didn't find a screw in the little compartment thing. I keep putting stuff in there and forgetting where it is. I looked forever for that little plastic brush with the holes in the end to help put in/ take out needles. It was in there!
> Thanks for the tip on the magazine. I think I get the parenting magazine for free, but I just skim and throw it out.
> 
> www.nitasplace.com/sampler
> *Cute embroidery designs for free for boys.* It is a tool theme. Just thought some of you with embroidery machines might want them. I love her deisigns!!


it said link not found....



emcreative said:


> Aww Eyore, congrats on your Hannah! I'm a "Hannah Mommy" too!  Here's my little Hannah Mae!


she is beautiful! 



danicaw said:


> Thanks everyone for your comments on the wrap dress.
> DD finally tried it on and then cried when she had to take it off.
> So, I think she likes it
> The pattern intimidated me a bit and I put off starting for a week or so, but once I started and it started to come together I couldn't wait to see it done.
> Now I am going through my stash to see if I have coordinating pieces to make another one   maybe not this week.


That is so sweet!  I love that she wouldn't take it off!


----------



## waltfans5

> danicaw;31670132]Thanks everyone for your comments on the wrap dress.
> DD finally tried it on and then cried when she had to take it off.
> So, I think she likes it
> The pattern intimidated me a bit and I put off starting for a week or so, but once I started and it started to come together I couldn't wait to see it done.
> Now I am going through my stash to see if I have coordinating pieces to make another one   maybe not this week.



That is so cute.  My DD (2) does the opposite.  Everytime I have her try something  on to show DH or her Grandma she is so excited and then I have her take them off and change.  She thinks they are like costumes.  Hopefully she won't think that when it comes time to actually wear them, or Disney will have it's first streaker.


----------



## DisneyMOM09

*Toadstool* said:


> oooh.. I hope I can remember my facebook login. I never did get the hang of that. I will try to look tomorrow!
> 
> 
> I'm a Hannah mommy too!
> We should make t-shirts...
> I didn't realize how popular a name it was until after I named Hannah that. I knew no one growing up named Hannah. I must know 10 people with girls the same age named Hannah.   I love the name though. I chose it because of its biblical goodness.
> We call her BeeBee most of the time.
> 
> 
> I think we would get along too! I would love having someone in my age range that is into that kind of sewing around me. That is why I hang out with all the older ladies. I learn a heck of alot from them though. They are like grandmothers to me. You surely must not have as many good teachers around as I do.. I know I am lucky! You however live closer to the lobster.. for that I envy you!
> So excited about the name Hannah for you. Even though it is popular around here I think it is a special name! Obviously...
> I can't imagine travelling and being that pregnant! Omgooses... I was miserable those last few weeks!
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried the Growing up with Rosie Knit Leggings from YCMT??
> I am thinking about buying them. I don't know when I'll make my next farbenmix order. Stephres recommended one of those. The Rosie pattern does look kinda loose fitting, so I am not sure if I will like it.
> Has anyone made the Crate a knit Jumper either??
> I am itching to make some knit things on the serger now.
> Maybe I just need to check out Hancock's.




So as I am reading your post, I happen to look over to see where you are from, don't know why I hadn't noticed before! We are practically neighbors! I live outside of Gulfport! 

I loved the Cindy dress and all of the appliques! I am scared of appliques, so I just sit at my computer and drool with envy!  I am a few pages behind. I took yesterday off from the computer to get some work done and you guys just kept on posting. Just finished my first stripwork dress and am working on one for my oldest. Will post pictures later in the day. Our vacation is in 17 days, and I still have tons of sewing to finish. Really need to start working on the Mother's Day gifts! Not to much time left! I guess I am a last minute sewer!!!


----------



## Haganfam5

Tick, Tick, Tick!!!!!  Disney here we come!  I am so excited and I want to make sure I share it with my fellow Disney lovers!   

I was wondering if anyone had any last minute, can't forget, don't forget, can't live without, packing advice?  

We are flying and carrying everything on with us so I can't pack too much but I know I am going to forget something! This is only our second time flying so I am not an expert packer. I like to over-pack the van and drive down! That way I can be sure I have everything!


----------



## kimmylaj

Haganfam5 said:


> Tick, Tick, Tick!!!!!  Disney here we come!  I am so excited and I want to make sure I share it with my fellow Disney lovers!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone had any last minute, can't forget, don't forget, can't live without, packing advice?
> 
> We are flying and carrying everything on with us so I can't pack too much but I know I am going to forget something! This is only our second time flying so I am not an expert packer. I like to over-pack the van and drive down! That way I can be sure I have everything!



have a wonderful time, my two faves to pack are moleskin for blisters and an over the door shoe bag for toiletries


----------



## luvinyou

Haganfam5 said:


> Tick, Tick, Tick!!!!!  Disney here we come!  I am so excited and I want to make sure I share it with my fellow Disney lovers!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone had any last minute, can't forget, don't forget, can't live without, packing advice?
> 
> We are flying and carrying everything on with us so I can't pack too much but I know I am going to forget something! This is only our second time flying so I am not an expert packer. I like to over-pack the van and drive down! That way I can be sure I have everything!



You are brave to fly carry-on!  I can never get it down to a small enough bag, even for a short 3 or 4 days trip.  The things I always forget are a toothbrush, toothpaste, HAIRBRUSH, extra hair ties, headbands, and my phone/camera/video camera/gps charger (expecially this.  Do you know how hard it was to find a video camera charger in Poland?).  Really, anything you forget you can buy on your vacation.  Have fun, take some gravol, and enjoy your flight and trip!

I have been in lurk mode for a while, but I just finished a paper so I have a minute to catch up:

Heather - love the applique sets!  Especially Winnie the Pooh!

The pillowcase cindy dress is adorable!  I have been trying to convice fabricland to carry Disney fabric.  Their response everytime?  One day.  Its frustrating!

Danicaw - I LOVE that dress!  It is the perfect fabric combonation, and the ruffle is the perfect touch.

Lori - SUper JoJo is adorable!  Amazing work as always, I wish I had your talent.  

Jham - I saw the doors you decorated on FB, and they are awesome!  They are making me want to go out and get a cricut RIGHT NOW!

Prayers and Hugs to all that need them 

I know I missed a ton of things, but everything has been absolutley gorgoeus lately!  You ladies always amaze me!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Haganfam5 said:


> Tick, Tick, Tick!!!!!  Disney here we come!  I am so excited and I want to make sure I share it with my fellow Disney lovers!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone had any last minute, can't forget, don't forget, can't live without, packing advice?
> 
> We are flying and carrying everything on with us so I can't pack too much but I know I am going to forget something! This is only our second time flying so I am not an expert packer. I like to over-pack the van and drive down! That way I can be sure I have everything!


Have fun, relax, after all it is Disney!


----------



## SallyfromDE

Piper said:


> It will be 6 years in November.  So far, I'm still NED and I intend to keep it that way!!
> 
> Ladies, I can't encourage you enough to get regular mammograms...Having several years to compare mine to made it really easy for my doc to "spot" (pun intended) my lump.  It was so small that I couldn't feel it, but the mammogram did!  I was able to have a lumpectomy (which I call a chunkectomy based on the amount of tissue he removed!)and all the margins around that one lump were clear.  They did a bone scan and other tests--all clear.  I had radiation, mild chemo and took tamoxifen for several years (the cancer was estrogen-receptive) and I have had no reoccurance!



My Mother is a BC survivor. She was only 43 when she had a radical. It's been 28 years now. It did come back once, on a bone behind the incession, but it's been clear ever since. She no longer takes any meds, but does get her regular bone & liver scans along with mammos. 

I get my mammos, and you'd think I'd be better at with a Mother and Sister with BC. Luckily I only had a fibrod tumor since they missed it on my mammo and walked around with it for a year before they caught on the next Xray. It never would have been found with a self exam or mammo. It was so far back behind the breast. It was just on the edge of the xray. So far, no more re occurances. 

Has anyone had the new digital mammos? They are pretty cool.


----------



## Mommyto2Mousers

Dh, myself, DS(5) DD(4) are going to a large Renaissance Festival this weekend.  I really want the kids to dress up with us, but have no idea what to do!   I thought about DD going as a fairy, does anyone have a simple pattern or can point me in the right direction to make a fairy costume for her?   I need the very basic pattern, as my sewing skills are just not that great.   Any idea for a boy costume to wear?    I love reading all of your posts, everything created is just gorgeous!!  Thanks for any help/advice!!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

Mommyto2Mousers said:


> Dh, myself, DS(5) DD(4) are going to a large Renaissance Festival this weekend.  I really want the kids to dress up with us, but have no idea what to do!   I thought about DD going as a fairy, does anyone have a simple pattern or can point me in the right direction to make a fairy costume for her?   I need the very basic pattern, as my sewing skills are just not that great.   Any idea for a boy costume to wear?    I love reading all of your posts, everything created is just gorgeous!!  Thanks for any help/advice!!!



I've never been to a faire. My neice loves them and goes all the time. I'm making her a wench outfit so she won't have to borrow from her friend anymore. For a boy, what about a Peter Pan type outft? It's like Robin Hood. That's of the time frame I believe.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

*Toadstool* said:


> Haha.. Nanahbelle is cute. We call her BeeBee because my mom and dad speak cajun french, and bebe is cajun french for baby. Somehow she started saying beebee instead of bay bay. So when people ask her what her name is she usually says BeeBee.  Her friends call her Hannah Montana though.
> 
> That might work for me then. I like the leggings to fit snug. Were they easy to put together? I am wondering if there is a casing for the elastic or if you sew it in without a casing. I'm guessing I could change that part to my liking anyhow. I have never sewn on knits before. I always stayed away. I'm nervous. Oohh.. I bet I need to get ball point serger needles.


The leggings have a casing for the elastic. You only have two pieces to cut out and sew together.



Mommyto2Mousers said:


> Dh, myself, DS(5) DD(4) are going to a large Renaissance Festival this weekend.  I really want the kids to dress up with us, but have no idea what to do!   I thought about DD going as a fairy, does anyone have a simple pattern or can point me in the right direction to make a fairy costume for her?   I need the very basic pattern, as my sewing skills are just not that great.   Any idea for a boy costume to wear?    I love reading all of your posts, everything created is just gorgeous!!  Thanks for any help/advice!!!


How about a peasant dress, with a corset belt. That would be super easy.


----------



## SallyfromDE

waltfans5 said:


> That is so cute.  My DD (2) does the opposite.  Everytime I have her try something  on to show DH or her Grandma she is so excited and then I have her take them off and change.  She thinks they are like costumes.  Hopefully she won't think that when it comes time to actually wear them, or Disney will have it's first streaker.



When Kirsta was little, she hated to get wet. We were walking across the parking lot and it started to lightly rain. She started to strip her cothes all off!!  I had to chase her down and tell her wait!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

eeyore3847 said:


> ok, finished today Super Girl... I like to call this one super jojo!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


Lori, Wow this is just too cute and your little one is so sweet.  I love the things you make.  



disneymommieof2 said:


> Grandpa died this morning. Thank you all so much for your thoughts and prayers.



I am so sorry for your loss.  I know he is with God and happy again.


----------



## Mommyto2Mousers

How about a peasant dress, with a corset belt. That would be super easy.[/QUOTE]


That is what I would love to do for her,  "super easy"  you have not seen my skills yet!  LOL.   I love the Robin Hood idea for DS as well!!   I am going to start searching today, if anyone has an idea where i can get a pattern for either you all would be my hereos!!!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Mommyto2Mousers said:


> How about a peasant dress, with a corset belt. That would be super easy.




That is what I would love to do for her,  "super easy"  you have not seen my skills yet!  LOL.   I love the Robin Hood idea for DS as well!!   I am going to start searching today, if anyone has an idea where i can get a pattern for either you all would be my hereos!!!![/quote]
www.youcanmakethis.com has a super easy peasant dress pattern. I think the author is CarlaC.  It really is easy and I think that you could do it.


----------



## praline3001

Not that I can sew or know your skills but I did come across a cute fairy pattern that I ALMOST had made for my DD as tink but went with something else....
It looks simple..err.. maybe?
Its the tink outfit but if you changed the colors and took off the wings it could work 





Its pattern 3680


----------



## 3goofyboys

disneymommieof2 said:


> Grandpa died this morning. Thank you all so much for your thoughts and prayers.


My thoughts and prayers are with you 



Twins+2more said:


> psssst !  look at my ticker


WOOO HOOO!!




eeyore3847 said:


> ok, finished today Super Girl... I like to call this one super jojo!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


Love it!  



Adi12982 said:


> I just modify Carla C's easy fit pants. . . or just use the pattern without extending the legs then I put elastic around the leg holes too


Great idea!


*Toadstool* said:


> Oooh.. I hope I don't lose a screw. I am loving my serger. Where did you get an extra screw?? Does the dealer sell them? I'm just wondering.. I lose everything.
> BTW.. I don't think gymboree is my friend. Everything is so expensive there. When I shop there I definitely will get in trouble with hubby.


I actually find them to be one of the least expensive places to buy the boys clothes.  I shop super duper sales and often buy ahead for next year.



danicaw said:


> I finally got DD dress done!!!! Thanks for your help in picking the striped fabric... I like how it turned out. She is napping so no model, but she had it on last night before I had the ruffle and ties on and didn't want to take it off, so thats a good sign.


I love this!  Great fabric choices



emcreative said:


> Aww Eyore, congrats on your Hannah! I'm a "Hannah Mommy" too!  Here's my little Hannah Mae!


She's beautiful!  I think I've posted this before, but if I had had a little girl, she would have been Hannah, it's a lovely name.



Mommyto2Mousers said:


> Dh, myself, DS(5) DD(4) are going to a large Renaissance Festival this weekend.  I really want the kids to dress up with us, but have no idea what to do!   I thought about DD going as a fairy, does anyone have a simple pattern or can point me in the right direction to make a fairy costume for her?   I need the very basic pattern, as my sewing skills are just not that great.   Any idea for a boy costume to wear?    I love reading all of your posts, everything created is just gorgeous!!  Thanks for any help/advice!!!


We're going this summer and I'm going to put the boys in Peter Pan costumes.  I haven't made them yet, but they don't look very hard at all.  I'm using Butterick 4632 which also includes a fairy pattern.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

praline3001 said:


> Not that I can sew or know your skills but I did come across a cute fairy pattern that I ALMOST had made for my DD as tink but went with something else....
> It looks simple..err.. maybe?
> Its the tink outfit but if you changed the colors and took off the wings it could work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its pattern 3680


Thanks for the pic. That's the exact kind of outfit that I was talking about. I think Stephres used that pattern to make Megan a cowgirl dress. It was really cute.


----------



## praline3001

I always thought that that cowgirl dress would be ADORABLE at the HDDR!


----------



## emcreative

praline3001 said:


> I always thought that that cowgirl dress would be ADORABLE at the HDDR!




LOL!  Agreed.

Though y'all gotta stop or my girls are gonna need 3 costume changes a day with all the ideas you have floating in my head.

Of course the boys will having nothing, hehe.  Hmm...maybe they can wear the extra dresses?


----------



## praline3001

emcreative said:


> LOL!  Agreed.
> 
> Though y'all gotta stop or my girls are gonna need 3 costume changes a day with all the ideas you have floating in my head.
> 
> Of course the boys will having nothing, hehe.  Hmm...maybe they can wear the extra dresses?




I found a darling donald duck costume on etsy ~ ADORABLE!
I told my 12 year old SON I was buying it and making him wear it  he freaked out on me! 
(said costume is for more a 4-5 year old and not 12 )
It was so much fun teasing him over it!


----------



## waltfans5

SallyfromDE said:


> When Kirsta was little, she hated to get wet. We were walking across the parking lot and it started to lightly rain. She started to strip her cothes all off!!  I had to chase her down and tell her wait!



That's too funny.  Nice to know there are other "streakers" out there. 

Oh, to be young!

MichelleDHDD(6)DD(4)DD (2)


----------



## mommyof3princess

emcreative said:


> LOL!  Agreed.
> 
> Though y'all gotta stop or my girls are gonna need 3 costume changes a day with all the ideas you have floating in my head.
> 
> Of course the boys will having nothing, hehe.  Hmm...maybe they can wear the extra dresses?


 But think of all the great pictures you will get.



praline3001 said:


> I found a darling donald duck costume on etsy ~ ADORABLE!
> I told my 12 year old SON I was buying it and making him wear it  he freaked out on me!
> (said costume is for more a 4-5 year old and not 12 )
> It was so much fun teasing him over it!



Sounds like my oldest.


----------



## emcreative

OOOh Melissa, you know me too well...tempting me with photography....


But hey, it's all for the magazine, right.

OMG!  I wonder if because we are doing a magazine article/photoshoot with the kids, I can write their Disney Outfits off as a tax deduction?!?!


----------



## o2bacelt

Momto2mousers, if you google renaissance garb patterns there are quite a few pages that show you how to make things like skirts and chemises and even pants and tops for boys and girls. I do the Maryland and Virginia ren faires every year, I make most of our clothing with the exception of bodices for myself, I need feats of civil engineering so I leave that to those who are better equipped to work with great amounts of steel boning. 

Shirts are relatively easy, it's basically a series of rectangles and about 6 seams and a little elastic or cording. Since I know if I post another link on here it will disappear, when you google the first link should be renaissance dress pages/museangel that should help you a lot.

Enjoy your time at faire!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

emcreative said:


> LOL!  Agreed.
> 
> Though y'all gotta stop or my girls are gonna need 3 costume changes a day with all the ideas you have floating in my head.
> 
> Of course the boys will having nothing, hehe.  Hmm...maybe they can wear the extra dresses?


Jenna had two outfits per day when we went last year and she wore all of them but 2.



emcreative said:


> OOOh Melissa, you know me too well...tempting me with photography....
> 
> 
> But hey, it's all for the magazine, right.
> 
> OMG!  I wonder if because we are doing a magazine article/photoshoot with the kids, I can write their Disney Outfits off as a tax deduction?!?!


See there you go! Problem solved.


----------



## coteau_chick

praline3001 said:


> Not that I can sew or know your skills but I did come across a cute fairy pattern that I ALMOST had made for my DD as tink but went with something else....
> It looks simple..err.. maybe?
> Its the tink outfit but if you changed the colors and took off the wings it could work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its pattern 3680



Hi I read your trip report.  I didn't see the test track dress everyone is talking about.  Can you or someone else please post a link.  I have been looking for it for a while.  I would love to see it. 
                                                         Thanks Laura


----------



## Tinka_Belle

coteau_chick said:


> Hi I read your trip report.  I didn't see the test track dress everyone is talking about.  Can you or someone else please post a link.  I have been looking for it for a while.  I would love to see it.
> Thanks Laura


http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2159565&page=4 Here you are. It really is cute.


----------



## coteau_chick

Tinka_Belle said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2159565&page=4 Here you are. It really is cute.



Thank you.  It is really cute.  I might ask to case it one day.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

coteau_chick said:


> Thank you.  It is really cute.  I might ask to case it one day.


I was thinking the  same thing. So....Brook, How do you feel about people copying the things that you have made for your daughter?


----------



## coteau_chick

I don't post here too often.  I am mostly a lurker.  I am going to try to do better.  I have a question.  I have made a few of the round neck dresses lately.  I have a very hard time getting the top stitching perfect.  I ripped the last one I made about twenty times.  Do any of you have any tips for top stitching??????  Thanks 
                                         Laura


----------



## princessmom29

coteau_chick said:


> I don't post here too often.  I am mostly a lurker.  I am going to try to do better.  I have a question.  I have made a few of the round neck dresses lately.  I have a very hard time getting the top stitching perfect.  I ripped the last one I made about twenty times.  Do any of you have any tips for top stitching??????  Thanks
> Laura



I had problems with topstitching that pattern too. I figured out that I was not lifting the presser foot and pivoting the needle often enough. I have to pivot much more often on topstiching that anything else. Once i started pivoting mre it cme out much better. My other big problem was wher the bias tape went into the yoke. Mine ended up a little bulky and I had to be very careful.


----------



## Twins+2more

I had a hard time top stitching the round neck top too.  I find it easier if I top stitch the inside instead of the outside.  I can see the fold and sew around the opening much better withit like this.


----------



## praline3001

Tinka_Belle said:


> I was thinking the  same thing. So....Brook, How do you feel about people copying the things that you have made for your daughter?



I DID NOT MAKE THAT 

A seamstress I met through Etsy and have become friends with made it for me. 


I am sewing challenged  But I love buying adorable customs


----------



## jessesgirl

Wow Im gone for a week and now I cant get caught up ! Yall have been busy posting! I have seen a few creations and as always they are all awesome. I have finally finished the pageant skirt I was working on and it turned out so cute, I did not get a picture of it since I did not have a camera at the time. I am now working on and nearly finished with a Pooh dress, Ariel dress, and Princess dress in addition to a floral print dress . All of them are the same pattern though. I am finally all caught up with projects that I can start working on vacation clothes (it is about time ! LOL) Well I have to get to making a million bows and finishing the dresses so I can move on to the fun vacation clothes.


----------



## Mirb1214

my*2*angels said:


> So here is the Tinkerbell dress I made!  I need help!!!  Not sure how I like it.
> First it is too short I think.  What do you all think?  Could I just add some bloomers or should I just start over?  And the straps are supposed to be like "wings", but I am not sure!  HELP!




That is absolutely ADORABLE!!


----------



## praline3001

coteau_chick said:


> Hi I read your trip report.  I didn't see the test track dress everyone is talking about.  Can you or someone else please post a link.  I have been looking for it for a while.  I would love to see it.
> Thanks Laura



I think someone already sent the link. I am glad you like my trip report! I DO NOT SEW  I have tried but I am all thumbs. I do enjoy looking at the Disney customs and I love dressing my DD in customs so I just get in good with the people who DO know how to sew 
Again, I did NOT make that test track dress. I did pick out the colors and patterns


----------



## emcreative

Tinka_Belle said:


> Jenna had two outfits per day when we went last year and she wore all of them but 2.
> 
> See there you go! Problem solved.



Hey, you're not supposed to ENCOURAGE my mental illness! heehee


----------



## ibesue

praline3001 said:


> Its pattern 3680



That pattern is easy, but keep in mind I have been sewing for at least 30 years!  
Here is a picture of the first one I made.





  It was Kadie's birthday and we were waiting to get into Ariel's grotto!



emcreative said:


> OMG!  I wonder if because we are doing a magazine article/photoshoot with the kids, I can write their Disney Outfits off as a tax deduction?!?!



And to quote you again!  I like that idea!!!



coteau_chick said:


> I don't post here too often.  I am mostly a lurker.  I am going to try to do better.  I have a question.  I have made a few of the round neck dresses lately.  I have a very hard time getting the top stitching perfect.  I ripped the last one I made about twenty times.  Do any of you have any tips for top stitching??????  Thanks
> Laura



Look on Carla's blog, she gives a nice tut on how to topstitch!  Its the Scientific Seamstress.  



jessesgirl said:


> Wow Im gone for a week and now I cant get caught up ! Yall have been busy posting! I have seen a few creations and as always they are all awesome. I have finally finished the pageant skirt I was working on and it turned out so cute, I did not get a picture of it since I did not have a camera at the time. I am now working on and nearly finished with a Pooh dress, Ariel dress, and Princess dress in addition to a floral print dress . All of them are the same pattern though. I am finally all caught up with projects that I can start working on vacation clothes (it is about time ! LOL) Well I have to get to making a million bows and finishing the dresses so I can move on to the fun vacation clothes.



We need pictures!  You must remember that camera!  



praline3001 said:


> I think someone already sent the link. I am glad you like my trip report! I DO NOT SEW  I have tried but I am all thumbs. I do enjoy looking at the Disney customs and I love dressing my DD in customs so I just get in good with the people who DO know how to sew
> Again, I did NOT make that test track dress. I did pick out the colors and patterns



Okay, so hubby was really tired last night and snoring SO loudly that I could not sleep.  Of course I had a 9 am doctors appointment and I am not an early riser!  SO, I read your trip report from start to finish!  It sounded like an amazing time!  I so want to have a guide!!!  I am so jealous!!  And so were a few little trolls!  But anyways you both looked so cute and had such a good time!

Okay, Mecca yesterday!!!  This fabric store is huge!  I forgot to take pictures but I did find some on the internet.  They have tons & tons of Micheal miller, moda, Henry Alexander, plus everything else you can imagine.  I saw at least 25 DIFFERENT strawberry shortcake fabric.  Polka dots in any color and sizes and all price ranges.  Gingham was an entire row of all colors and all sizes.  They even had the hungry caterpillar!  The main floor has rows & rows like a Joanns but each row is 4 fabrics deep.  THEN you hit the flat folded area.  Its about 1/3 of the store and is packed probably 25 deep per row.  And it goes on & on.  Then there is the back room.  Along one length of the building is flat folded knits.  Every color imaginable, except the red & white stripped I wanted.    They have stacks of brocades and corduroys.  Oh and all the corduroy is 3.99 a yard!  And rows and rows of jungle prints and rows of skull prints and it just goes on & on!  
Okay, here is a picture I found on the internet.  Keep in mind there are rows & rows like this!
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...m7ntBQ&sa=X&oi=image_result&resnum=1&ct=image

So in all that, the fabric I was looking for was not there.    I had a customer request a certain fabric.  So after going there  (its 25 miles away!) and 2 Joann's, I redesigned what I was going to make for her.  Then as I laid in bed trying to fall asleep I thought OMGosh, I bet Wallyworld has it.  And sure enough they did!!  So I got to visit my favorite place & got what I was looking for, though not in the same trip!


----------



## danicaw

I just saw the Test Track dress and I love it!
Are the RnR and EE dresses in the post as well.. I would love to see those.


----------



## Marianne0310

I love that dress.  What a great idea for Epcot.  

Thank you for sharing,
Marianne


----------



## Adi12982

ibesue said:


> Okay, Mecca yesterday!!!  This fabric store is huge!  I forgot to take pictures but I did find some on the internet.  They have tons & tons of Micheal miller, moda, Henry Alexander, plus everything else you can imagine.  I saw at least 25 DIFFERENT strawberry shortcake fabric.  Polka dots in any color and sizes and all price ranges.  Gingham was an entire row of all colors and all sizes.  They even had the hungry caterpillar!  The main floor has rows & rows like a Joanns but each row is 4 fabrics deep.  THEN you hit the flat folded area.  Its about 1/3 of the store and is packed probably 25 deep per row.  And it goes on & on.  Then there is the back room.  Along one length of the building is flat folded knits.  Every color imaginable, except the red & white stripped I wanted.    They have stacks of brocades and corduroys.  Oh and all the corduroy is 3.99 a yard!  And rows and rows of jungle prints and rows of skull prints and it just goes on & on!
> Okay, here is a picture I found on the internet.  Keep in mind there are rows & rows like this!
> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...m7ntBQ&sa=X&oi=image_result&resnum=1&ct=image


WOW!  Mecca sounds amazing!!  I wish I could go!


----------



## emcreative

Yes I'm going to try to get Praline to divulge her secret source in a PM to me...heehee

(and yeah, I agree with the PP on the jealousy in the other thread, it kinda made me sad.)


----------



## jeniamt

Tinka_Belle said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2159565&page=4 Here you are. It really is cute.



Why can't I see the pictures?  Brook your pics just show up as a little box with a red x in the middle.  Wonder why????



ibesue said:


> That pattern is easy, but keep in mind I have been sewing for at least 30 years!
> Here is a picture of the first one I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was Kadie's birthday and we were waiting to get into Ariel's grotto!




That is one of my all time favorite outfits!!!  I have dreams about that pirate get-up.


----------



## HeatherSue

disneymommieof2 said:


> Grandpa died this morning. Thank you all so much for your thoughts and prayers.


Oh Anna, I'm so sorry. 



karebear1 said:


> Heather- glad to hear all went well with the mammogram- I know that can be scarey! I just ahd an MRI about 3 hours ago- they never tell you anything! I'll ahve to wait until the Dr. calls to know how everything is.


I hope your MRI turns out okay!  I just had one of my brain last week, and then a bone scan the day before that!  I have a benign pituitary tumor that screws up my hormones and such.  So, they like to keep an eye on it.  I probably won't get the results from either test until June.  I hate waiting!



sahm1000 said:


> Heathersue you really have the digitizing thing (not that I have any idea what that involves - totally clueless here!!)  figured out - you're designs turned out fantastic!  The little boy outfits are kind of what I'm thinking about doing for my kids and nieces and nephews for next year but in a dress or skirt form.  Can I CASE yours for my nephews?


Of course you can CASE me!  I just put some appliques on a pre-made outfit, so it's not really an original idea!



Twins+2more said:


> psssst !  look at my ticker


YAY!!!!  



*Toadstool* said:


> Your appliques look great!! I am curious as to how wide your satin stitch is on most of them.. it looks tiny. I usually use 3.5 but wish I could go bigger sometimes. I find if I go bigger that it looks bad. I bought that same tutorial. It was great!!


I kind of goofed because I just resized some 6x10 designs I'd made to fit in the 4x4 hoop.  So, they're not as wide as I'd like them to be. I now know you can't really do that!  On the bigger designs, I try to stick with 4.0 (Pooh and Mickey were 4.0) and it seems to turn out nicely.



eeyore3847 said:


> ok, finished today Super Girl... I like to call this one super jojo!!!!


Adorable!  So is the outfit!



danicaw said:


> I


I love the stripes you used! Is this the one where you were trying to choose between the pink stripes and the green stripes?  I really like the ones you chose!



fairygoodmother said:


> I am shamelessly asking you to *vote* for me!
> 
> My dd entered a Victoria's Secret on-line Mother's Day contest.  Prize is a trip to NYC.  I need votes!  The easiest way to get to it is to go to her myspace...   www.myspace.com/k8win
> There's a picture of us, and under it three boxes...click on the one that says "vote", and you've voted!
> shameless, I know, but if you get the chance, please????


I voted!



praline3001 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I was just shown this thread. I never knew it was here!
> 
> I am a huge Disney customs fan. I can't sew to save my life but my DD and I love putting fabrics and ideas together and I have a few designers who are friends
> 
> People tease us all the time for the time and effort we put into the outfits but we ENJOY it so =p to them
> 
> On our upcoming trip my DD is starting to get out of the princess stage and more into the tween stage. We have come up with some ideas for great sundresses and are slowly watching them take shape. We focused on many of her favorite rides (TT dress, EE dress, RNR dress)
> along with some camp rock stuff.
> 
> Anyway ~ just wanted to give a quick shout out as I hate lurking without giving an intro
> I can't wait to see all of the adorable outfits!


!!



princessmom29 said:


> Ok ladies, I finally figured out what as wrong with my new embroidery machine,... ME!!!! It just wasn't doing what I wanted it too, and i was almost ready to chuck it when it dawned on me what I was doing wrong. THE HOOP WAS UPSIDE DOWN!!!! I` don't understand how it could even sew that way, but it did 2 complete appliques with the hoop upside down. I did minnie tonight with it rught side up and the difference is huge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the pice is burry. Didn't notice that untill I posted it.
> 
> I feel really silly, but at least I fugured it out!


Oh no!  Upsidedown?  I'm glad you figured it out!  The Minnie looks great!



praline3001 said:


> Nooo I have tried to sew and I am HORRID at it!
> 
> I do like to match fabrics and come up with fun ideas and I love looking what others have done.


All you need is a couple of CarlaC's patterns from www.youcanmakethis.com and you will be on your way!


----------



## revrob

ibesue said:


> Okay, Mecca yesterday!!!  This fabric store is huge!  I forgot to take pictures but I did find some on the internet.  They have tons & tons of Micheal miller, moda, Henry Alexander, plus everything else you can imagine.  I saw at least 25 DIFFERENT strawberry shortcake fabric.  Polka dots in any color and sizes and all price ranges.  Gingham was an entire row of all colors and all sizes.  They even had the hungry caterpillar!  The main floor has rows & rows like a Joanns but each row is 4 fabrics deep.  THEN you hit the flat folded area.  Its about 1/3 of the store and is packed probably 25 deep per row.  And it goes on & on.  Then there is the back room.  Along one length of the building is flat folded knits.  Every color imaginable, except the red & white stripped I wanted.    They have stacks of brocades and corduroys.  Oh and all the corduroy is 3.99 a yard!  And rows and rows of jungle prints and rows of skull prints and it just goes on & on!
> Okay, here is a picture I found on the internet.  Keep in mind there are rows & rows like this!
> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...m7ntBQ&sa=X&oi=image_result&resnum=1&ct=image
> 
> So in all that, the fabric I was looking for was not there.    I had a customer request a certain fabric.  So after going there  (its 25 miles away!) and 2 Joann's, I redesigned what I was going to make for her.  Then as I laid in bed trying to fall asleep I thought OMGosh, I bet Wallyworld has it.  And sure enough they did!!  So I got to visit my favorite place & got what I was looking for, though not in the same trip!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I have been busy but not with sewing very much.  Today I did finish the Give give shirts for Matt.  I felt called to make shirts for Matt.  The Star Wars shirt was designed by Dom13 on the Disign forum.  He has been a great help in teaching me photoshop.  Thanks to Jessica for teaching me my first applique the Jack head.  This one didn't come out as good as I planned but I am out of shirts.


----------



## praline3001

> It was Kadie's birthday and we were waiting to get into Ariel's grotto!



Sue I LOVE THAT DRESS! The coins are adorable!



> Okay, so hubby was really tired last night and snoring SO loudly that I could not sleep. Of course I had a 9 am doctors appointment and I am not an early riser! SO, I read your trip report from start to finish! It sounded like an amazing time! I so want to have a guide!!! I am so jealous!! And so were a few little trolls! But anyways you both looked so cute and had such a good time!



We did have tons of fun last summer. This trip is going to be great as well ... even if we HAVE to drag the guys along 



> I just saw the Test Track dress and I love it!
> Are the RnR and EE dresses in the post as well.. I would love to see those.


I have pics of the RNR dress but the EE dress is being made this week. The fabric is a ice white cracked pattern with a teal camo type blender. It will have an appliqued yeti on the skirt. It will be similar to the design of the TT dress but different colors.

Here is the RNR dress... this photo was taken at 6am and she was still half asleep  I have matching hair bows and she will be wearing it with red converse high tops  but you can at least get the idea 







> Yes I'm going to try to get Praline to divulge her secret source in a PM to me...heehee


Which secret source? I got tons of them 
I can't sew and boy have I tried but I love dressing my DD up so I have made a few buddies over the years who do wonderful work. We will brain storm the idea and they do the actual hands on work LOL



> Why can't I see the pictures? Brook your pics just show up as a little box with a red x in the middle. Wonder why????


Which pics? They show up fine for me?


----------



## praline3001

MinnieVanMom said:


> I have been busy but not with sewing very much.  Today I did finish the Give give shirts for Matt.  I felt called to make shirts for Matt.  The Star Wars shirt was designed by Dom13 on the Disign forum.  He has been a great help in teaching me photoshop.  Thanks to Jessica for teaching me my first applique the Jack head.  This one didn't come out as good as I planned but I am out of shirts.



Those shirts are cute but I am LOVING that Star wars one!!!!! Great for a boy!


----------



## o2bacelt

Wow Mecca is a fantastic looking place, I might even consider dealing with the whole LA/Anaheim thing just to go. I've been to LA a couple of times, it's not my favorite place.  I joke with my CA cousins that someone is trying to tell them something about living in a place with earthquakes, fires, mudslide, and flash floods. They tease me about living so close to all the nation's politicians. It's an ongoing tease-fest with them.


----------



## froggy33

Hey all!! LOVE all the new things!!  I really need to get crackin' on some clothes.  You all move fast!

Question for you all:  Isn't there some type of fabric or paper that you can print pictures on and then sew??  If so where can you get it and does it work with any printer??

Thanks!!


----------



## KARAJ

Okay, Mecca yesterday!!!  This fabric store is huge!  I forgot to take pictures but I did find some on the internet.  They have tons & tons of Micheal miller, moda, Henry Alexander, plus everything else you can imagine.  I saw at least 25 DIFFERENT strawberry shortcake fabric.  Polka dots in any color and sizes and all price ranges.  Gingham was an entire row of all colors and all sizes.  They even had the hungry caterpillar!  The main floor has rows & rows like a Joanns but each row is 4 fabrics deep.  THEN you hit the flat folded area.  Its about 1/3 of the store and is packed probably 25 deep per row.  And it goes on & on.  Then there is the back room.  Along one length of the building is flat folded knits.  Every color imaginable, except the red & white stripped I wanted.    They have stacks of brocades and corduroys.  Oh and all the corduroy is 3.99 a yard!  And rows and rows of jungle prints and rows of skull prints and it just goes on & on!  
Okay, here is a picture I found on the internet.  Keep in mind there are rows & rows like this!


I MUST move there now, not CA, but the store OMG


----------



## KARAJ

MinnieVanMom said:


> I have been busy but not with sewing very much.  Today I did finish the Give give shirts for Matt.  I felt called to make shirts for Matt.  The Star Wars shirt was designed by Dom13 on the Disign forum.  He has been a great help in teaching me photoshop.  Thanks to Jessica for teaching me my first applique the Jack head.  This one didn't come out as good as I planned but I am out of shirts.
> 
> 
> I love that Star Wars I may have to go begging at that thread, before our trip in July. My son is hard to come up with stuff for.


----------



## KARAJ

And just so I can be at my 10 and finally have pic posting ability. I am writing a no meaning post just to say Hello to all the wonderful people on this board. So HELLO and this should be 10


----------



## MinnieVanMom

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1975685

Here is the link.  Dominic is a great person and does such wonderful work.  He is always the one who does help others learn.  Love his designs.

He did our shirts and both kids got picked for the Jedi Training!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

KARAJ said:


> And just so I can be at my 10 and finally have pic posting ability. I am writing a no meaning post just to say Hello to all the wonderful people on this board. So HELLO and this should be 10




Yeah Kara, waiting to get to 10 is a big deal.  You can do all kinds of things like PM too!

I am thinking of what to do for my 2000th post?


----------



## mommyof3princess

Hi all I am hoping for opnions on this skirt. I am not sure I am liking the ruffle. I thought I would just do simple tucks but I don't know tia. I haven't top stiched around the bottom yet because I am not sure I want to keep it like that.


----------



## danicaw

HeatherSue said:


> I love the stripes you used! Is this the one where you were trying to choose between the pink stripes and the green stripes?  I really like the ones you chose!



Thanks and Yes, this is the one I couldn't choose which striped fabric worked better. Even as I was making the dress I was still questioning my choice. I finally cut out a strip from the pink fabric and pinned it on as the mid strip so I could see it... and then I was able to be sure.  Now what to do with the pink 



MinnieVanMom said:


> I have been busy but not with sewing very much.  Today I did finish the Give give shirts for Matt.  I felt called to make shirts for Matt.  The Star Wars shirt was designed by Dom13 on the Disign forum.  He has been a great help in teaching me photoshop.  Thanks to Jessica for teaching me my first applique the Jack head.  This one didn't come out as good as I planned but I am out of shirts.



Great shirts! They are both great. The Star Wars design is perfect! 
Thanks for the link.


----------



## emcreative

What about the ruffle is bugging you?


----------



## mommyof3princess

emcreative said:


> What about the ruffle is bugging you?



Does it look right does it go with the skirt?


----------



## danicaw

mommyof3princess said:


> Hi all I am hoping for opnions on this skirt. I am not sure I am liking the ruffle. I thought I would just do simple tucks but I don't know tia. I haven't top stiched around the bottom yet because I am not sure I want to keep it like that.



What a sweet skirt!
I like the soft ruffle/tucks, but I would probably also like a more ruffled look as well. 
I know that doesn't help.
I do think that what you have finishes the skirt off nicely.


----------



## emcreative

Ack you know I'm probably the worst person to be chiming in on somethign sewing related...

It's hard for me to tell without seeing it "on" y'know? Maybe it is bugging you because it's a smaller ruffle than you've done before? (Guessing)


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

praline3001 said:


> Not that I can sew or know your skills but I did come across a cute fairy pattern that I ALMOST had made for my DD as tink but went with something else....
> It looks simple..err.. maybe?
> Its the tink outfit but if you changed the colors and took off the wings it could work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its pattern 3680


I forget who is is going ot the faire- but I think you said THIS weekend- If you like this pattern (the one with the wings) I highly recommend you skip the Simplicity and go to www.youcanmakethis.com and buy Carla (Sew Boutique for Dolly and Me) DO NOT buy Dainty Designs! You want Carla's pattern for Portrait Peasant dress, her directions are so detailed. Just be sure to print out the directions and pattern size seperately to be sure you print the pattern piece at 100% (AKA "None)
You can make the length whatever you want that way, you could easily do a pointed hem on it, or leave the hem straight- look for wings at costume or disney shops, or even ToysrUs in their dress up section should have them. This pattern makes up VERY quick and is great for beginner sewers- but is adaptable as your skills increase. i find her patterns are versitile, the big commercial companies patterns tend to be very limiting.



MinnieVanMom said:


> Yeah Kara, waiting to get to 10 is a big deal.  You can do all kinds of things like PM too!
> 
> I am thinking of what to do for my 2000th post?


I actually laughed out loud at your post! too funny. For your 2000th post we should have a POSTING PARTY- everybody post cool gifs and graphics and fireworks, etc for you after you do it- and it has to be here of course!



mommyof3princess said:


> Hi all I am hoping for opnions on this skirt. I am not sure I am liking the ruffle. I thought I would just do simple tucks but I don't know tia. I haven't top stiched around the bottom yet because I am not sure I want to keep it like that.


Um, okay- I dont see anything wrong, I like it, i like the way it falls and I think you should topstitch it and be done!

Okay- Im off to find my camera.

Did I mention I am HIGHLY emotional today (again) man, whats WITH this emotional junk? I stood up at MOPS today to speak about all the neat things i have experienced over this year with other women and kept crying. Oy vey.

And Im at the point where I dont want to go out in public anymore- EVERYONE keeps asking me how much longer in that sad sympathetic voice that says- "Oh man, you just look so uncomfortable" and then Im faced with deciding to answer the EDD question or explain this is not NORMAL for PG women to walk (AKA hobble) this way and that I in fact have a seperated pubic bone. Or today- I cant tell you how many women asked me 'Are you in pain?" Ummmmm- hellllllloooooo- who chooses to walk like this if they aren't in pain?????????????? Am I missing something?
Update on Gram- thought she was going to pass around midnight last night, but then she opened her eyes, they will move her and bath her today, but it's starting to look like Im going to miss the funeral. My parents (who live 3 hours closer) left today to go up.


----------



## kmbyoung94

Wow! I leave for 2 weeks and everyone gets all these beautiful things made. My husband finally got home from his out of state job. It had been over a month since we had seen him. He decided he missed us too much to go back.


----------



## pixeegrl

my*2*angels said:


> So here is the Tinkerbell dress I made!  I need help!!!  Not sure how I like it.
> First it is too short I think.  What do you all think?  Could I just add some bloomers or should I just start over?  And the straps are supposed to be like "wings", but I am not sure!  HELP!


I think it is adorable...I would just add some white bloomers....


----------



## sheridee32

KARAJ said:


> Okay, Mecca yesterday!!!  This fabric store is huge!  I forgot to take pictures but I did find some on the internet.  They have tons & tons of Micheal miller, moda, Henry Alexander, plus everything else you can imagine.  I saw at least 25 DIFFERENT strawberry shortcake fabric.  Polka dots in any color and sizes and all price ranges.  Gingham was an entire row of all colors and all sizes.  They even had the hungry caterpillar!  The main floor has rows & rows like a Joanns but each row is 4 fabrics deep.  THEN you hit the flat folded area.  Its about 1/3 of the store and is packed probably 25 deep per row.  And it goes on & on.  Then there is the back room.  Along one length of the building is flat folded knits.  Every color imaginable, except the red & white stripped I wanted.    They have stacks of brocades and corduroys.  Oh and all the corduroy is 3.99 a yard!  And rows and rows of jungle prints and rows of skull prints and it just goes on & on!
> Okay, here is a picture I found on the internet.  Keep in mind there are rows & rows like this!
> 
> 
> I MUST move there now, not CA, but the store OMG



Oh how I would like to go to CA just to see it


----------



## danicaw

ibesue said:


> Okay, Mecca yesterday!!!  This fabric store is huge!  I forgot to take pictures but I did find some on the internet.  They have tons & tons of Micheal miller, moda, Henry Alexander, plus everything else you can imagine.  I saw at least 25 DIFFERENT strawberry shortcake fabric.  Polka dots in any color and sizes and all price ranges.  Gingham was an entire row of all colors and all sizes.  They even had the hungry caterpillar!  The main floor has rows & rows like a Joanns but each row is 4 fabrics deep.  THEN you hit the flat folded area.  Its about 1/3 of the store and is packed probably 25 deep per row.  And it goes on & on.  Then there is the back room.  Along one length of the building is flat folded knits.  Every color imaginable, except the red & white stripped I wanted.    They have stacks of brocades and corduroys.  Oh and all the corduroy is 3.99 a yard!  And rows and rows of jungle prints and rows of skull prints and it just goes on & on!
> Okay, here is a picture I found on the internet.  Keep in mind there are rows & rows like this!
> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...m7ntBQ&sa=X&oi=image_result&resnum=1&ct=image
> 
> So in all that, the fabric I was looking for was not there.    I had a customer request a certain fabric.  So after going there  (its 25 miles away!) and 2 Joann's, I redesigned what I was going to make for her.  Then as I laid in bed trying to fall asleep I thought OMGosh, I bet Wallyworld has it.  And sure enough they did!!  So I got to visit my favorite place & got what I was looking for, though not in the same trip!



Wow! That place sounds really cool! 
We will be in So. Cal. in the Fall and I would love to go... not sure what Hubby and kids would do, but I have months to figure that out. Can you PM me some specifics about the place.... are they open 7 days a week?

I am glad you found what you were looking for, even it was the long way around


----------



## Adi12982

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Did I mention I am HIGHLY emotional today (again) man, whats WITH this emotional junk? I stood up at MOPS today to speak about all the neat things i have experienced over this year with other women and kept crying. Oy vey.
> 
> And Im at the point where I dont want to go out in public anymore- EVERYONE keeps asking me how much longer in that sad sympathetic voice that says- "Oh man, you just look so uncomfortable" and then Im faced with deciding to answer the EDD question or explain this is not NORMAL for PG women to walk (AKA hobble) this way and that I in fact have a seperated pubic bone. Or today- I cant tell you how many women asked me 'Are you in pain?" Ummmmm- hellllllloooooo- who chooses to walk like this if they aren't in pain?????????????? Am I missing something?
> Update on Gram- thought she was going to pass around midnight last night, but then she opened her eyes, they will move her and bath her today, but it's starting to look like Im going to miss the funeral. My parents (who live 3 hours closer) left today to go up.




I've been crying with all sorts of TV shows - but my excuse is that the latest ones were Grey's and Private Practice and those are usually emotional, right 

Anyhow, with the EDD - one of the midwives at my first appointment told me to tell people two weeks after my EDD.  Her logic, people won't make you feel bad or concerned if nothing has started by your EDD and by law (in FL at least) you are not permitted to go more than 2 weeks past EDD without intervention/induction.  I've just told most people the month, and DH keeps thinking it would be great to have a Halloween baby - I don't because that is the 2 weeks past EDD!!  

Hopefully you will stop getting all the intrusion. . . and get just more kindness instead of pity.  Also, I hope the baby comes soon now that you are 37 weeks!!  Here's some baby good vibes


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

ibesue said:


> Okay, Mecca yesterday!!!  This fabric store is huge!  I forgot to take pictures but I did find some on the internet.  They have tons & tons of Micheal miller, moda, Henry Alexander, plus everything else you can imagine.  I saw at least 25 DIFFERENT strawberry shortcake fabric.  Polka dots in any color and sizes and all price ranges.  Gingham was an entire row of all colors and all sizes.  They even had the hungry caterpillar!  The main floor has rows & rows like a Joanns but each row is 4 fabrics deep.  THEN you hit the flat folded area.  Its about 1/3 of the store and is packed probably 25 deep per row.  And it goes on & on.  Then there is the back room.  Along one length of the building is flat folded knits.  Every color imaginable, except the red & white stripped I wanted.    They have stacks of brocades and corduroys.  Oh and all the corduroy is 3.99 a yard!  And rows and rows of jungle prints and rows of skull prints and it just goes on & on!
> Okay, here is a picture I found on the internet.  Keep in mind there are rows & rows like this!



Ok.....remember when I said we needed a sewing retreat!!!! This is where I want to go.....Anyone else in? 

I would be in heaven there, and the pictures look like it is a nicely kept place!!


----------



## mirandag819

I need HELP! I finished the swirl stripwork skirt with the directions Leslie gave, and it is very cute. I was so excited to finish the outfit tonight, but I have a problem..... I was putting a simple mickey head on the tank top.... my practice one was fine, but now my embroidery machine is jacked up and I don't know what I did. It won't stay threaded, it stitches a few stitches and the thread just falls out of the needle. I thought maybe it was the shirt, but now that I just went to practice on fabric again it is still doing it. I have changed thread, changed bobbin, changed needles and it still keeps doing it, anyone know what my problem is? 

I had no problems when I did the Boo applique last week, or ballet slippers this weekend, I thought a mickey head would be a breeze and now it has taken hours.


----------



## billwendy

Haganfam5 said:


> Tick, Tick, Tick!!!!!  Disney here we come!  I am so excited and I want to make sure I share it with my fellow Disney lovers!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone had any last minute, can't forget, don't forget, can't live without, packing advice?
> 
> We are flying and carrying everything on with us so I can't pack too much but I know I am going to forget something! This is only our second time flying so I am not an expert packer. I like to over-pack the van and drive down! That way I can be sure I have everything!



WOO HOO!!! have a GREAT trip and take lots of pictures!! how is Julia packing all her heels in such a small bag!!

Enjoy your special time with your family!!!!



coteau_chick said:


> I don't post here too often.  I am mostly a lurker.  I am going to try to do better.  I have a question.  I have made a few of the round neck dresses lately.  I have a very hard time getting the top stitching perfect.  I ripped the last one I made about twenty times.  Do any of you have any tips for top stitching??????  Thanks
> Laura



I have a tricky time with this too - but I LOVE it!!! I have a hard time where the binding meets the yoke - how do you get that smooth???? it always looks weird on mine!!! 



ibesue said:


> Okay, Mecca yesterday!!!  This fabric store is huge!  I forgot to take pictures but I did find some on the internet.  They have tons & tons of Micheal miller, moda, Henry Alexander, plus everything else you can imagine.  I saw at least 25 DIFFERENT strawberry shortcake fabric.  Polka dots in any color and sizes and all price ranges.  Gingham was an entire row of all colors and all sizes.  They even had the hungry caterpillar!  The main floor has rows & rows like a Joanns but each row is 4 fabrics deep.  THEN you hit the flat folded area.  Its about 1/3 of the store and is packed probably 25 deep per row.  And it goes on & on.  Then there is the back room.  Along one length of the building is flat folded knits.  Every color imaginable, except the red & white stripped I wanted.    They have stacks of brocades and corduroys.  Oh and all the corduroy is 3.99 a yard!  And rows and rows of jungle prints and rows of skull prints and it just goes on & on!
> Okay, here is a picture I found on the internet.  Keep in mind there are rows & rows like this!
> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...m7ntBQ&sa=X&oi=image_result&resnum=1&ct=image
> 
> So in all that, the fabric I was looking for was not there.    I had a customer request a certain fabric.  So after going there  (its 25 miles away!) and 2 Joann's, I redesigned what I was going to make for her.  Then as I laid in bed trying to fall asleep I thought OMGosh, I bet Wallyworld has it.  And sure enough they did!!  So I got to visit my favorite place & got what I was looking for, though not in the same trip!



I cant believe they didnt have what you were looking for! Any cool disney stuff? Did you get anything? How were their prices?????? I want that caterpillar too - did you get some?



MinnieVanMom said:


> I have been busy but not with sewing very much.  Today I did finish the Give give shirts for Matt.  I felt called to make shirts for Matt.  The Star Wars shirt was designed by Dom13 on the Disign forum.  He has been a great help in teaching me photoshop.  Thanks to Jessica for teaching me my first applique the Jack head.  This one didn't come out as good as I planned but I am out of shirts.



April, these are GREAT!!! I had a designer on the disboards help me too!! They are such a nice group over there!!!! Good Job!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Adi12982 said:


> I've been crying with all sorts of TV shows - but my excuse is that the latest ones were Grey's and Private Practice and those are usually emotional, right
> 
> Anyhow, with the EDD - one of the midwives at my first appointment told me to tell people two weeks after my EDD.  Her logic, people won't make you feel bad or concerned if nothing has started by your EDD and by law (in FL at least) you are not permitted to go more than 2 weeks past EDD without intervention/induction.  I've just told most people the month, and DH keeps thinking it would be great to have a Halloween baby - I don't because that is the 2 weeks past EDD!!
> 
> Hopefully you will stop getting all the intrusion. . . and get just more kindness instead of pity.  Also, I hope the baby comes soon now that you are 37 weeks!!  Here's some baby good vibes



Adi, I just love your posts! You are too funny.

One of my dear friends is visiting from CA and popped in for a visit today- she is a CNM, so she totally gets it when I say "you have to forgive me for being emotional!" so I got to share some of the grievences I had to deal with yesterday and today.

I had a Mom at MOPS make me a meal today- she sent a big container of Tortellini-spinich soup and grape-pistachio salad- YUM!!!! And such a blessing- and tomorrow is finally the day (between 1-5pm) that the repair guy comes to fix my dish washer!!!!

Okay- photos....
Birthday photos (from mid April)



i was really disappointed my gel tube "exploded" on her name- but she then promptly touched it- so guess it didn't matter



I really wish I photographed these with one cut open- these were SO COOL!



the dark is really a bright purple- photos just dont do them justice



DH would not love that I'm posting a pick that shows the top of his head....



DH told me he had a deal with God- he prayed every night that God would let him keep his hair at least until he met his wife. He's convinced God agreed to this because he lost his hair VERY rapidly right after he proposed to me....
I think my camera battery needs charging, i kept getting awful pics- and ya'll dont know me well- but I have a lot of weight to lose (if you look at my arms and face you can sort of tell)



and fabrics I finally chose for the cupcake purse- I have the "top" cut out.


----------



## carrie6466

Haganfam5 said:


> Tick, Tick, Tick!!!!!  Disney here we come!  I am so excited and I want to make sure I share it with my fellow Disney lovers!


Have a great time!



Twins+2more said:


> .


  I happened to notice your ticker winding down Michelle   Hope you guys have a great time, too!


----------



## kmbyoung94

mirandag819 said:


> I need HELP! I finished the swirl stripwork skirt with the directions Leslie gave, and it is very cute. I was so excited to finish the outfit tonight, but I have a problem..... I was putting a simple mickey head on the tank top.... my practice one was fine, but now my embroidery machine is jacked up and I don't know what I did. It won't stay threaded, it stitches a few stitches and the thread just falls out of the needle. I thought maybe it was the shirt, but now that I just went to practice on fabric again it is still doing it. I have changed thread, changed bobbin, changed needles and it still keeps doing it, anyone know what my problem is?
> 
> I had no problems when I did the Boo applique last week, or ballet slippers this weekend, I thought a mickey head would be a breeze and now it has taken hours.



I would check the bobbin case. It may have some lent in it. Another thing could be that that the t-shirt is thicker than the test fabric. I hope this helps some.


----------



## praline3001

I am new around here and don't know you or seen before pics of you BUT I have had lots of babies and been around lots of mamas to be and that is SWELLING WOMAN!!!!

Thats good old fashion water weight.... I can see the swelling in your wrist!!! That ainte fat deposits 

Have you been watching your salt? How is the blood pressure holding out? That is just swelling and water ~ don't sweat it even a second!


----------



## praline3001

> www.labs4rescue.com
> We rescue labs from TX,LA,MS,TN,AR,GA,KY, all of the Northeast and more! Please don't buy, save a life and adopt! We have more than 100+ labs who need homes



PS... I am a dog rescuer too! Goldens


----------



## Adi12982

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Adi, I just love your posts! You are too funny.
> 
> I think my camera battery needs charging, i kept getting awful pics- and ya'll dont know me well- but I have a lot of weight to lose (if you look at my arms and face you can sort of tell)



Glad you think I'm funny 

You look so adorable, though I know you are in so much pain. . . I am a "big girl" (thick, chunky, whatever you want to call it) to begin with and I just look fatter at this point (at least I think so), not like all the skinny people looking all preggo.  I was sort of annoyed the other day at the maternity center.  There were three other women there that are due in October (one was a student midwife). . .anyhow, they has their cute little baby bumps and here I am just looking fat. . . I didn't know how to feel.  I guess it is this whole first time thing, but geeze. . . I know once I look it I'll regret wanting to because it won't be comfy, but some days I can't wait to look like you do now!!  I know, you must think I'm losing it 

Now. . . where to get maternity clothes in "plus" sizes (14 and up) . . . I am so mad at Lane Bryant for not selling it anymore (though their regular stuff is too expensive unles son sale, I'm a target/old navy on sale/walmart kind of girl usually), and I hate buying stuff blindly offline. . . ugh.


----------



## emcreative

Adi, I always say I'm "Fluffy" hehe


----------



## Adi12982

emcreative said:


> Adi, I always say I'm "Fluffy" hehe



Fluffy's good. . . I like that. . . I think it is a Miami thing, but thick is what we usually say around here for younger people. . . maybe it is a slang thing, dunno. . . I like fluffy though


----------



## emcreative

Adi12982 said:


> Fluffy's good. . . I like that. . . I think it is a Miami thing, but thick is what we usually say around here for younger people. . . maybe it is a slang thing, dunno. . . I like fluffy though



Just think...Fluffy kittens, fluffy pillows...isn't everything fluffy cuter and cuddlier?


----------



## Haganfam5

Thank you everyone! I know we will have a great time.  Yes, we just carry on bags. One "big" bag each and a small, personal bag each.   

Wendy, you had me  about Julia. You know her sooooo well and you haven't even met her! Actually, she is bringing one wedge/heal flip flops, one Disney Princess light up healed pink strappy shoes, one pair of Minnie Crocs, one flat flip-flops, and she is wearing princess sneakers down (she needs them for the pirate cruise).  She is bringing more shoes than me! Too funny!

I will be missing the boards when I am gone and I will be sure to post pics when I get back!


----------



## emcreative

Haganfam5 said:


> Thank you everyone! I know we will have a great time.  Yes, we just carry on bags. One "big" bag each and a small, personal bag each.   /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> That sounds so much like my Hannah (oddly enough, the other "final two" name for her was...JULIA!)  Every outfit needs at least one shoe option, hairbows, jewelry, a purse, oh my what if it rains I need a matching umbrella
> 
> Have a WONDERFUL time on your trip! I can't wait to see your pictures!


----------



## emcreative

Now that my brain is ALMOST working tonight (we like to call it "Lupus Fog"), 

Praline/Brook, how long will you be on your next trip? Ours is scheduled for July 20-24.  I just wondered if I needed to keep an eye open for an absolutely stylish preteen rocking the parks in her amazing customs...


----------



## praline3001

emcreative said:


> Now that my brain is ALMOST working tonight (we like to call it "Lupus Fog"),
> 
> Praline/Brook, how long will you be on your next trip? Ours is scheduled for July 20-24.  I just wondered if I needed to keep an eye open for an absolutely stylish preteen rocking the parks in her amazing customs...



You know it
We will be there July 17-27 
10 full glorious days of customs ~ my DH is thrilled


----------



## KARAJ

emcreative said:


> Adi, I always say I'm "Fluffy" hehe




I have always used fluffy also and I just never realized how often until my 5 yo son told my mom that she was fluffy too so she is nice to lay on like a pillow, just like mommy!


----------



## tanyaandallie

I wanted to post pics of the Minnie dot dress  and ds's mickey bowling shirt.  I couldn't post before our trip because I didn't finish them until the night before we left.

Thank so much Jenny (Enchanted Princess) for the minnie dot fabric! I'm super happy with the dress!  The bowling shirt is less than perfect.  My machine kept messing up the button holes.  UGH.  It's so undependable!!  But, I did figure out why the placket on the last shirt I did was too long!  I forgot to cut the pattern piece to the right size.  OOPS!


----------



## emcreative

Hmm, Brook, I don't think I could get my husband and inlaws to extend their vacation...I can see it now.."But, but...we HAVE to!  I have too many customs for only FIVE days!" hehe!

As it is right now we'll be at HS on Monday, MK on Tuesday, Epcot on Wednesday, Thursday split between HS (50's primetime)/LaNouba (OMG CIRQUE OUTFITS I MUST FIND SOME!)/LeCellier for ONLY The Husband and me, and then Friday I have no clue after Ohana breakfast!

Kara, that's too cute!

Hey Melissa, did you get the skirt figured?  I thought it looked good!


----------



## emcreative

tanyaandallie said:


> I wanted to post pics of the Minnie dot dress  and ds's mickey bowling shirt.  I couldn't post before our trip because I didn't finish them until the night before we left.
> 
> Thank so much Jenny (Enchanted Princess) for the minnie dot fabric! I'm super happy with the dress!  The bowling shirt is less than perfect.  My machine kept messing up the button holes.  UGH.  It's so undependable!!  But, I did figure out why the placket on the last shirt I did was too long!  I forgot to cut the pattern piece to the right size.  OOPS!




Adorable!  And I love the bowling shirt!  I must find something like that in toddler/infant

(now I know why all my friends with sons whined when I got my first girl 12 years ago...then another...then another.  I love my little guys but it's hard to dress them!)


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Hey Brook- oh yeah, its swelling, its actually not as bad as my first PG, but weight is weight. Oh yeah, Im doing it all- water, water, water, low salt, low fat (well most of the time) plenty of greens and asparagus and all the other stuff my CNMs suggest. But I still have 55lbs to lose. But last time I had close to 80lbs to lose by the time I had the baby!!!
my BP is usually like 108-110 over 65-70- so really low. 
Adi- Im a "fluffy" girl too- actually Im big boned, really. DH's wrist bones are half the size of mine.....I was somehow cursed with these prehistoric thick bones, from some relatives in my past apparently (this is what my parents say, I keep asking if Im adopted, or if the milkman was my father), both my parents are little people and so is my brother- with a high metabolism- NOT ME. But I know I can lose it again- if I can lose 80, I can lose 55.

I should post "before" and "after" pics from last time. I got to be VERY large. i weighed around 250 and dropped down to 165


----------



## billwendy

Hi Guys,

A month or so ago I posted this itty bitty dress and the baby rag quilt -  well, this picture is of the REAL THING!! Baby Julia!!! I think she is about 7 weeks old!!





My Make a Wish package is finished!! The Disney Dogs shirt for Joseph, and Disney Cats shirt for Abbigail - plus a pink bow and a pooh bow (Im not good at bows, do you think these re okay to send?)










this bow





to go with this story book twirl...


----------



## emcreative

Aww baby cuteness!!!   What a sweetie!

I love the designs on the shirts!

Hmm, if anyone ever needs help with that let me know, it's one thing I CAN do! 

As far as baby weight, I did the water retention thing too..but usually within 2 weeks of giving birth I'd end up weighing less than BEFORE I got pregnant!  The weight always found me again, though..drat!

My hubby knows the "am I adopted" feel...well he was adopted by his dad but his mom is his biomom.  His mom and sister are like 5'2 like me...I don't know if his sis even weighs 100 lbs..and hubby is 6'6 and a solid 300 lbs!  I always think from far away I must look like a little kid holding his hand!  Every family picture has my hubby at least a foot taller than everyone else.


----------



## paysensmom

Anybody willing and able to help?? I am attempting my first dress! I purchased Carlas stripework jumper pattern and I measured my daughter. I am confused after that. I have her from shoulders to the finished length at 20 inches. How to I figure out what comes next?

Desired Finished Length
-
Bodice Length
-
Ruffle Length
+
0. 5*
=
Strip/Block Length
That is what it says to do?? !!  Please help. How do I know how big to do the bodice?


----------



## praline3001

tanyaandallie said:


> I wanted to post pics of the Minnie dot dress  and ds's mickey bowling shirt.  I couldn't post before our trip because I didn't finish them until the night before we left.
> 
> Thank so much Jenny (Enchanted Princess) for the minnie dot fabric! I'm super happy with the dress!  The bowling shirt is less than perfect.  My machine kept messing up the button holes.  UGH.  It's so undependable!!  But, I did figure out why the placket on the last shirt I did was too long!  I forgot to cut the pattern piece to the right size.  OOPS!



Those are ADORABLE! You guys are so creative!!!


----------



## praline3001

emcreative said:


> Hmm, Brook, I don't think I could get my husband and inlaws to extend their vacation...I can see it now.."But, but...we HAVE to!  I have too many customs for only FIVE days!" hehe!
> 
> As it is right now we'll be at HS on Monday, MK on Tuesday, Epcot on Wednesday, Thursday split between HS (50's primetime)/LaNouba (OMG CIRQUE OUTFITS I MUST FIND SOME!)/LeCellier for ONLY The Husband and me, and then Friday I have no clue after Ohana breakfast!
> 
> Kara, that's too cute!
> 
> Hey Melissa, did you get the skirt figured?  I thought it looked good!



20th we are doing a resort day, 21st epcot, 22nd MK, 23DHS, 24th epcot

It looks like we will both be at DHS on Thursday


----------



## emcreative

praline3001 said:


> 20th we are doing a resort day, 21st epcot, 22nd MK, 23DHS, 24th epcot
> 
> It looks like we will both be at DHS on Thursday



Ooh to you have ressies that day?  We're taking the kids to 50's primetime (OMG they need diner dresses!) hehe.


----------



## Adi12982

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hey Brook- oh yeah, its swelling, its actually not as bad as my first PG, but weight is weight. Oh yeah, Im doing it all- water, water, water, low salt, low fat (well most of the time) plenty of greens and asparagus and all the other stuff my CNMs suggest. But I still have 55lbs to lose. But last time I had close to 80lbs to lose by the time I had the baby!!!
> my BP is usually like 108-110 over 65-70- so really low.
> Adi- Im a "fluffy" girl too- actually Im big boned, really. DH's wrist bones are half the size of mine.....I was somehow cursed with these prehistoric thick bones, from some relatives in my past apparently (this is what my parents say, I keep asking if Im adopted, or if the milkman was my father), both my parents are little people and so is my brother- with a high metabolism- NOT ME. But I know I can lose it again- if I can lose 80, I can lose 55.
> 
> I should post "before" and "after" pics from last time. I got to be VERY large. i weighed around 250 and dropped down to 165



Oh I'm big boned too (stupid big bones make me have broad shoulders, boo!). . .  but I've got fluffiness over that. . .


----------



## mommyof3princess

tanyaandallie said:


> I wanted to post pics of the Minnie dot dress  and ds's mickey bowling shirt.  I couldn't post before our trip because I didn't finish them until the night before we left.
> 
> Thank so much Jenny (Enchanted Princess) for the minnie dot fabric! I'm super happy with the dress!  The bowling shirt is less than perfect.  My machine kept messing up the button holes.  UGH.  It's so undependable!!  But, I did figure out why the placket on the last shirt I did was too long!  I forgot to cut the pattern piece to the right size.  OOPS!


 Oh they are so cute.



emcreative said:


> Hmm, Brook, I don't think I could get my husband and inlaws to extend their vacation...I can see it now.."But, but...we HAVE to!  I have too many customs for only FIVE days!" hehe!
> 
> As it is right now we'll be at HS on Monday, MK on Tuesday, Epcot on Wednesday, Thursday split between HS (50's primetime)/LaNouba (OMG CIRQUE OUTFITS I MUST FIND SOME!)/LeCellier for ONLY The Husband and me, and then Friday I have no clue after Ohana breakfast!
> 
> Kara, that's too cute!
> 
> Hey Melissa, did you get the skirt figured?  I thought it looked good!


Yes I am keeping it and I found a model just for you.



billwendy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> A month or so ago I posted this itty bitty dress and the baby rag quilt -  well, this picture is of the REAL THING!! Baby Julia!!! I think she is about 7 weeks old!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Make a Wish package is finished!! The Disney Dogs shirt for Joseph, and Disney Cats shirt for Abbigail - plus a pink bow and a pooh bow (Im not good at bows, do you think these re okay to send?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to go with this story book twirl...



Oh what a beautiful litt baby girl. I love all the maw things great job.


And thank you to all for your opnions on the polkheart skirt. Her is My Megan modeling.


----------



## emcreative

mommyof3princess said:


> O



Melissa it looks great! I think it turned out really well...and the model is a doll!


----------



## mommyof3princess

emcreative said:


> Ooh to you have ressies that day?  We're taking the kids to 50's primetime (OMG they need diner dresses!) hehe.



I told you poodle skirts.


----------



## praline3001

emcreative said:


> Ooh to you have ressies that day?  We're taking the kids to 50's primetime (OMG they need diner dresses!) hehe.



We are eating at mama melrose.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Adi12982 said:


> Glad you think I'm funny
> 
> You look so adorable, though I know you are in so much pain. . . I am a "big girl" (thick, chunky, whatever you want to call it) to begin with and I just look fatter at this point (at least I think so), not like all the skinny people looking all preggo.  I was sort of annoyed the other day at the maternity center.  There were three other women there that are due in October (one was a student midwife). . .anyhow, they has their cute little baby bumps and here I am just looking fat. . . I didn't know how to feel.  I guess it is this whole first time thing, but geeze. . . I know once I look it I'll regret wanting to because it won't be comfy, but some days I can't wait to look like you do now!!  I know, you must think I'm losing it
> 
> Now. . . where to get maternity clothes in "plus" sizes (14 and up) . . . I am so mad at Lane Bryant for not selling it anymore (though their regular stuff is too expensive unles son sale, I'm a target/old navy on sale/walmart kind of girl usually), and I hate buying stuff blindly offline. . . ugh.


I know that some malls have a JCPenny's maternity store. I got clothes there when I was PG with Jenna. They still have one here in our mall. I think it is succeeding here, because it is the only shop like it in this whole darn town.

Googled some stores for you in Miami.

This is Motherhood Maternity and they have a plus size selection and they have a lot of locations in your area.
http://www.motherhood.com/MapquestStoreLocator.asp

Some of these others are a bit more price wise.
http://www.apeainthepod.com/
http://www.hipmamacouture.com/


----------



## NaeNae

emcreative said:


> Adorable!  And I love the bowling shirt!  I must find something like that in toddler/infantQUOTE]
> 
> The bowling shirt comes in toddler/infant.  I made it for my DGS when he was 8 months old, I made a 6 month size.  (DGS is small)  It is CarlaC's Bowling Shirt from YouCanMakeThis.com.


----------



## emcreative

mommyof3princess said:


> I told you poodle skirts.


LOL stop feeding my addiction!

I'm gonna need to have boxes of clothes SHIPPED to the resort!


----------



## mommyof3princess

emcreative said:


> LOL stop feeding my addiction!
> 
> I'm gonna need to have boxes of clothes SHIPPED to the resort!



I think I have heard of ladies doing that on her and then mailing home their dirty clothes. What a great idea that was.


----------



## praline3001

mommyof3princess said:


> I think I have heard of ladies doing that on her and then mailing home their dirty clothes. What a great idea that was.



I mailed dirty clothes home last year 

Dirty stinky BOY sneakers as well


----------



## emcreative

mommyof3princess said:


> I think I have heard of ladies doing that on her and then mailing home their dirty clothes. What a great idea that was.



LOL This is where I remind you my husband's computer is right next to mine, and if he sees me wanting to ship boxes of clothes out for a 5 day trip, he'll hyperventilate!

Hmm, I need another project, but I'm guessing it's probably too soon to design the 2010 princess dress, huh?


----------



## mommyof3princess

praline3001 said:


> I mailed dirty clothes home last year
> 
> Dirty stinky BOY sneakers as well


 Great thinking. 



emcreative said:


> LOL This is where I remind you my husband's computer is right next to mine, and if he sees me wanted to ship boxes of clothes out for a 5 day trip, he'll hyperventilate!
> 
> Hmm, I need another project, but I'm guessing it's probably too soon to design the 2010 princess dress, huh?



He who don't know wont hurt him. 
He will probly think you are the smartest woman alive just think of the air fair youll save when checking baggage. (mind you I have never been to the world and never had to fly with 5 days work of customs for 5 kids.) but I have heard its not cheap.


----------



## t-beri

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Adi, I just love your posts! You are too funny.
> 
> One of my dear friends is visiting from CA and popped in for a visit today- she is a CNM, so she totally gets it when I say "you have to forgive me for being emotional!" so I got to share some of the grievences I had to deal with yesterday and today.
> 
> I had a Mom at MOPS make me a meal today- she sent a big container of Tortellini-spinich soup and grape-pistachio salad- YUM!!!! And such a blessing- and tomorrow is finally the day (between 1-5pm) that the repair guy comes to fix my dish washer!!!!
> 
> Okay- photos....
> Birthday photos (from mid April)
> 
> 
> 
> i was really disappointed my gel tube "exploded" on her name- but she then promptly touched it- so guess it didn't matter
> 
> 
> 
> I really wish I photographed these with one cut open- these were SO COOL!
> 
> 
> 
> the dark is really a bright purple- photos just dont do them justice
> 
> 
> 
> DH would not love that I'm posting a pick that shows the top of his head....
> 
> 
> 
> DH told me he had a deal with God- he prayed every night that God would let him keep his hair at least until he met his wife. He's convinced God agreed to this because he lost his hair VERY rapidly right after he proposed to me....
> I think my camera battery needs charging, i kept getting awful pics- and ya'll dont know me well- but I have a lot of weight to lose (if you look at my arms and face you can sort of tell)
> 
> 
> 
> and fabrics I finally chose for the cupcake purse- I have the "top" cut out.



Adi...you poor thing.

LOVE the cupcake fabric....you'll be done w/ ALL of your sewing soon, right???

I must have looked tired today b/c the only 4 people I came in contact w/ that were grown all told me I looked like I could use a nap.  My mom took the kids and sent me home to clean.."or take a nap"  I fully intended to clean, but fell asleep 

UGH.  Now we have the fetal olympics going on in my uterus and since I was sleeping we are still waiting for Lily's pj's to dry...they should be done, I'd better get her off to bed. Good thing she's a night owl.


----------



## *Toadstool*

revrob said:


> check with your dealer - I bought needles yesterday and asked if I needed ball point needles for knits and he said no - to use the same needles.  I don't know if he was talking about, though?


Good to know. I really didn't want to buy more needles just yet. I still haven't used any of the extras they gave me that came with the machine.
Do you still want to go to Martha Pullen Market??



minnie2 said:


> it said link not found....
> 
> she is beautiful!


I am not sure why the link wasn't working. If you copy and paste it will work. www.nitasplace.com/sampler
I download her samplers every week. The sets she gives are awesome.



DisneyMOM09 said:


> So as I am reading your post, I happen to look over to see where you are from, don't know why I hadn't noticed before! We are practically neighbors! I live outside of Gulfport!
> 
> I loved the Cindy dress and all of the appliques! I am scared of appliques, so I just sit at my computer and drool with envy!  I am a few pages behind. I took yesterday off from the computer to get some work done and you guys just kept on posting. Just finished my first stripwork dress and am working on one for my oldest. Will post pictures later in the day. Our vacation is in 17 days, and I still have tons of sewing to finish. Really need to start working on the Mother's Day gifts! Not to much time left! I guess I am a last minute sewer!!!


Oh hi neighboor! Hehe.. We go to Gulfport every now and then. We went and see Movin Out there a couple months ago. I can't remember how far it is. I think it is about 3 hours away.



Tinka_Belle said:


> The leggings have a casing for the elastic. You only have two pieces to cut out and sew together.


Okay, thanks. I just bought it, and will give it a try.



coteau_chick said:


> I don't post here too often.  I am mostly a lurker.  I am going to try to do better.  I have a question.  I have made a few of the round neck dresses lately.  I have a very hard time getting the top stitching perfect.  I ripped the last one I made about twenty times.  Do any of you have any tips for top stitching??????  Thanks
> Laura


My only tips for top stitching are to go REALLY slow. I do alot of topstitching on my smocking and heirloom type of clothing. I use a small stitch length and go as slow as I can. A clear foot is invaluable for this too! 



praline3001 said:


> I think someone already sent the link. I am glad you like my trip report! I DO NOT SEW  I have tried but I am all thumbs. I do enjoy looking at the Disney customs and I love dressing my DD in customs so I just get in good with the people who DO know how to sew
> Again, I did NOT make that test track dress. I did pick out the colors and patterns


I just realized you are in New Orleans!! I live in Lafourche parish. Do you know where that is? 
I would be just tickled to run into someone with a little girl wearing Disney customs in New Orleans while I am there. I don't see very many!!
Loved your TR btw!



ibesue said:


> That pattern is easy, but keep in mind I have been sewing for at least 30 years!
> Here is a picture of the first one I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, Mecca yesterday!!!  This fabric store is huge!  I forgot to take pictures but I did find some on the internet.  They have tons & tons of Micheal miller, moda, Henry Alexander, plus everything else you can imagine.  I saw at least 25 DIFFERENT strawberry shortcake fabric.  Polka dots in any color and sizes and all price ranges.  Gingham was an entire row of all colors and all sizes.  They even had the hungry caterpillar!  The main floor has rows & rows like a Joanns but each row is 4 fabrics deep.  THEN you hit the flat folded area.  Its about 1/3 of the store and is packed probably 25 deep per row.  And it goes on & on.  Then there is the back room.  Along one length of the building is flat folded knits.  Every color imaginable, except the red & white stripped I wanted.   They have stacks of brocades and corduroys.  Oh and all the corduroy is 3.99 a yard!  And rows and rows of jungle prints and rows of skull prints and it just goes on & on!
> Okay, here is a picture I found on the internet.  Keep in mind there are rows & rows like this!
> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...m7ntBQ&sa=X&oi=image_result&resnum=1&ct=image


OOOOOHH!!!! My DD is obsessed with Strawberry Shortcake!! I would looooove to go there and get some of that! Our stores here don't carry hardly any licensed fabric. Ebay is my source lately.. 
Love the piratey outfit. She is so cute!



HeatherSue said:


> I kind of goofed because I just resized some 6x10 designs I'd made to fit in the 4x4 hoop.  So, they're not as wide as I'd like them to be. I now know you can't really do that!  On the bigger designs, I try to stick with 4.0 (Pooh and Mickey were 4.0) and it seems to turn out nicely.


Did you resize in editor or studio?? If you save the eof file and open it in studio you can resize without it changing that. I am pretty sure.. I do it all the time and always assumed that was the case... 



MinnieVanMom said:


> I have been busy but not with sewing very much.  Today I did finish the Give give shirts for Matt.  I felt called to make shirts for Matt.  The Star Wars shirt was designed by Dom13 on the Disign forum.  He has been a great help in teaching me photoshop.  Thanks to Jessica for teaching me my first applique the Jack head.  This one didn't come out as good as I planned but I am out of shirts.


That star wars shirt is so awesome! I love that! I think Jack looks great.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Did I mention I am HIGHLY emotional today (again) man, whats WITH this emotional junk? I stood up at MOPS today to speak about all the neat things i have experienced over this year with other women and kept crying. Oy vey.
> 
> And Im at the point where I dont want to go out in public anymore- EVERYONE keeps asking me how much longer in that sad sympathetic voice that says- "Oh man, you just look so uncomfortable" and then Im faced with deciding to answer the EDD question or explain this is not NORMAL for PG women to walk (AKA hobble) this way and that I in fact have a seperated pubic bone. Or today- I cant tell you how many women asked me 'Are you in pain?" Ummmmm- hellllllloooooo- who chooses to walk like this if they aren't in pain?????????????? Am I missing something?
> Update on Gram- thought she was going to pass around midnight last night, but then she opened her eyes, they will move her and bath her today, but it's starting to look like Im going to miss the funeral. My parents (who live 3 hours closer) left today to go up.


I am highly emotional like that lately. My harmones are all messed up because of the female problems I am having. I cry for just about anything. It is embarrassing. 
People can be so rude. I hated that part of pregnancy. 
Sorry about your Gram. That has got to be tough. I can't imagine how hard the ride would be on you though.



Adi12982 said:


> I've been crying with all sorts of TV shows - but my excuse is that the latest ones were Grey's and Private Practice and those are usually emotional, right
> 
> Anyhow, with the EDD - one of the midwives at my first appointment told me to tell people two weeks after my EDD.  Her logic, people won't make you feel bad or concerned if nothing has started by your EDD and by law (in FL at least) you are not permitted to go more than 2 weeks past EDD without intervention/induction.  I've just told most people the month, and DH keeps thinking it would be great to have a Halloween baby - I don't because that is the 2 weeks past EDD!!
> 
> Hopefully you will stop getting all the intrusion. . . and get just more kindness instead of pity.  Also, I hope the baby comes soon now that you are 37 weeks!!  Here's some baby good vibes


Okay, what is EDD???? I was thinking estimated delivery date??
I guess I've just never saw that acronym.
I cry for Private Practice and Grey's too. EVERY EPISODE!!! Seriously.. I never remember crying like this. My poor husband must think I am nuts.



mirandag819 said:


> I need HELP! I finished the swirl stripwork skirt with the directions Leslie gave, and it is very cute. I was so excited to finish the outfit tonight, but I have a problem..... I was putting a simple mickey head on the tank top.... my practice one was fine, but now my embroidery machine is jacked up and I don't know what I did. It won't stay threaded, it stitches a few stitches and the thread just falls out of the needle. I thought maybe it was the shirt, but now that I just went to practice on fabric again it is still doing it. I have changed thread, changed bobbin, changed needles and it still keeps doing it, anyone know what my problem is?
> 
> I had no problems when I did the Boo applique last week, or ballet slippers this weekend, I thought a mickey head would be a breeze and now it has taken hours.


Make sure you are threading your machine with the presser foot up. Sounds like your thread isn't passing through the tension discs somewhere. Make sure you don't have any tiny threads stuck in your bobbin case anywhere too. There are so many things that can cause problems with embroidery machines! Did you figure it out yet??
I'd recommend sewforum.com again. They've helped me with everything!! 




Eyore4Ever149 said:


> DH would not love that I'm posting a pick that shows the top of his head....
> 
> 
> 
> DH told me he had a deal with God- he prayed every night that God would let him keep his hair at least until he met his wife. He's convinced God agreed to this because he lost his hair VERY rapidly right after he proposed to me....
> I think my camera battery needs charging, i kept getting awful pics- and ya'll dont know me well- but I have a lot of weight to lose (if you look at my arms and face you can sort of tell)
> 
> 
> 
> and fabrics I finally chose for the cupcake purse- I have the "top" cut out.


Oh no.. I am sooo spoiled to my dishwasher. 
I hope he can fix it!!
I was going to say your hands look swollen. I had so much swelling when I was pregnant. Gosh.. I can remember being that round. You look great. I would have never allowed anyone to take a picture of me. My MIL tried... 
The same thing happened to my DH with his hair. He started losing it right when we got married and started to go grey at the same time. He definitely blames me. 



tanyaandallie said:


> I wanted to post pics of the Minnie dot dress  and ds's mickey bowling shirt.  I couldn't post before our trip because I didn't finish them until the night before we left.


So adorable! I love that fabirc you used with the mickey heads for the bowling shirt.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Adi- Im a "fluffy" girl too- actually Im big boned, really. DH's wrist bones are half the size of mine.....I was somehow cursed with these prehistoric thick bones, from some relatives in my past apparently (this is what my parents say, I keep asking if Im adopted, or if the milkman was my father), both my parents are little people and so is my brother- with a high metabolism- NOT ME. But I know I can lose it again- if I can lose 80, I can lose 55.


I guess I have big bones too. I can't wear bracelets... 
Even when I was skinny... I don't understand why my wrists are sooo huge!!! My fingers are the same way though.



billwendy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> A month or so ago I posted this itty bitty dress and the baby rag quilt -  well, this picture is of the REAL THING!! Baby Julia!!! I think she is about 7 weeks old!!


Awww! What a precious baby.  You gals are going to give me baby fever. 


DH came home today after being gone a week. I was soo glad to see him! We went shopping in New Orleans and saw Wolverine. Yes.. NERD ALERT!!!
Then we went to Macy's and he bought me LUSH!! *Do any of you LUSH??* I am a fanatic lately. Really.. try it out.... you know you want to spend money on smell good yummy all natural stuffs.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

emcreative said:


> LOL This is where I remind you my husband's computer is right next to mine, and if he sees me wanting to ship boxes of clothes out for a 5 day trip, he'll hyperventilate!
> 
> Hmm, I need another project, but I'm guessing it's probably too soon to design the 2010 princess dress, huh?


Ok I can help you with a new project, but it will probably only take you like a minute to do it. Jenna wants a shirt that has the Doofenshmirtz Evil Inc logo on it.


----------



## danicaw

billwendy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> A month or so ago I posted this itty bitty dress and the baby rag quilt -  well, this picture is of the REAL THING!! Baby Julia!!! I think she is about 7 weeks old!!



Adorable! I love the dress and the blanket. What a sweetie 
Great Job!



Adi12982 said:


> Glad you think I'm funny
> 
> You look so adorable, though I know you are in so much pain. . . I am a "big girl" (thick, chunky, whatever you want to call it) to begin with and I just look fatter at this point (at least I think so), not like all the skinny people looking all preggo.  I was sort of annoyed the other day at the maternity center.  There were three other women there that are due in October (one was a student midwife). . .anyhow, they has their cute little baby bumps and here I am just looking fat. . . I didn't know how to feel.  I guess it is this whole first time thing, but geeze. . . I know once I look it I'll regret wanting to because it won't be comfy, but some days I can't wait to look like you do now!!  I know, you must think I'm losing it
> 
> Now. . . where to get maternity clothes in "plus" sizes (14 and up) . . . I am so mad at Lane Bryant for not selling it anymore (though their regular stuff is too expensive unles son sale, I'm a target/old navy on sale/walmart kind of girl usually), and I hate buying stuff blindly offline. . . ugh.



Have you checked Old Navy Maternity? Not all locations have it, but online they have it and up to XXL which they claim is a size 20. 
The website lets you search for store locations with Maternity. 
I bought a few things from them when I was preg with DD. Good Luck.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

*Toadstool* said:


> Good to know. I really didn't want to buy more needles just yet. I still haven't used any of the extras they gave me that came with the machine.
> Do you still want to go to Martha Pullen Market??
> 
> 
> My only tips for top stitching are to go REALLY slow. I do alot of topstitching on my smocking and heirloom type of clothing. I use a small stitch length and go as slow as I can. A clear foot is invaluable for this too!
> 
> 
> I am highly emotional like that lately. My harmones are all messed up because of the female problems I am having. I cry for just about anything. It is embarrassing.
> People can be so rude. I hated that part of pregnancy.
> Sorry about your Gram. That has got to be tough. I can't imagine how hard the ride would be on you though.
> 
> 
> Okay, what is EDD???? I was thinking estimated delivery date??
> I guess I've just never saw that acronym.
> I cry for Private Practice and Grey's too. EVERY EPISODE!!! Seriously.. I never remember crying like this. My poor husband must think I am nuts.
> 
> 
> Make sure you are threading your machine with the presser foot up. Sounds like your thread isn't passing through the tension discs somewhere. Make sure you don't have any tiny threads stuck in your bobbin case anywhere too. There are so many things that can cause problems with embroidery machines! Did you figure it out yet??
> I'd recommend sewforum.com again. They've helped me with everything!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no.. I am sooo spoiled to my dishwasher.
> I hope he can fix it!!
> I was going to say your hands look swollen. I had so much swelling when I was pregnant. Gosh.. I can remember being that round. You look great. I would have never allowed anyone to take a picture of me. My MIL tried...
> The same thing happened to my DH with his hair. He started losing it right when we got married and started to go grey at the same time. He definitely blames me.
> 
> 
> I guess I have big bones too. I can't wear bracelets...
> Even when I was skinny... I don't understand why my wrists are sooo huge!!! My fingers are the same way though.
> 
> 
> Awww! What a precious baby.  You gals are going to give me baby fever.
> 
> 
> DH came home today after being gone a week. I was soo glad to see him! We went shopping in New Orleans and saw Wolverine. Yes.. NERD ALERT!!!
> Then we went to Macy's and he bought me LUSH!! *Do any of you LUSH??* I am a fanatic lately. Really.. try it out.... you know you want to spend money on smell good yummy all natural stuffs.



Yeah for Hubby being home! (we like the wolverine movies too)
What is Lush?
-big bones, DH hair loss, Sew Beautiful, etc etc- Im thinking we were sisters in a previous life. 

I agree- Wendy your ladybug outfit ON the baby is super cute and love the rag quilt- and to think just a month ago you were trying to figure out how to make those- how many have you whipped off now???

Topstitching- I have found practice and a steady hand. The Janome dealer wanted to know how I was sewing with straight lines for top stitching, 5/8", 1/4" without his foot with the guide (which I really need to go back and buy now) and I just said I dont know- I was taught to use my eyes and keep a steady hand- mind you this only works for me on straight lines and corners- curves are hard and Im going through a learning curve with applique/satin stitch now. But now it's bugging me- when it's not perfect I think, hmmm, I should have bought that foot- then I'd KNOW it was a perfect measurement.
Nothing like being a happy ripper.

EDD- Estimated Due Date- mine is May 25



t-beri said:


> Adi...you poor thing.
> 
> LOVE the cupcake fabric....you'll be done w/ ALL of your sewing soon, right???
> 
> I must have looked tired today b/c the only 4 people I came in contact w/ that were grown all told me I looked like I could use a nap.  My mom took the kids and sent me home to clean.."or take a nap"  I fully intended to clean, but fell asleep
> 
> UGH.  Now we have the fetal olympics going on in my uterus and since I was sleeping we are still waiting for Lily's pj's to dry...they should be done, I'd better get her off to bed. Good thing she's a night owl.



Hey T! 
Here is my short list:
cupcake purse
a-line and easy fit pants done by Friday for Niece's Bday sat.
Pooh quilt (I only have to finish the top because Im sending it out to be quilted)
IF Im still pregnant when I finish that AND i want to sew---
2nd cupcake purse (for other neice whos Bday is June 12)
simply sweet with easy fit capris (size 4/5)
i want to try a "jelly roll" quilt- something simple, like a rail fence.


T---Awwww....sleep is good. i didnt get my nap today- too busy- but this way I know I have a better chance of sleeping thru some of the pain tonight- AH, its all part of my master plan! Cleaning is good too though- something theraputic and restful about it.
Im thinking tomorrow I will go to Walmart and see if I spy some of that ladybug patch work fabric, and then if I am up for it, make the drive to the shop with the foot i want and then I will be at home the rest of the day.
Do you use Peapod? Since I cant do the big stores anymore ( refuse to get on one of those electronic wheel chairs) i have my groceries delivered. You should try it!

I can't wait to have my dishwasher back!

Oh and get this- DH is scheduled (assuming theres no funeral) to take DD to neice's bday party on Sat and tonight he asks me if_* I*_ have any plans this weekend! i said "No- but YOU do"
My plan is to follow my CNMs original advice and get off my feet for a good portion of the day- the party is an hour and half away- so lots of "me" time.
Wow, this week is whipping by! I cant believe tomorrow is Wednesday.

Other plans for tomorrow-
pack hospital bag
type up birth plan (basically about 7 lines)

I must go to sleep now. 
What am I most looking forward to after baby comes? (besides baby) Sleeping in my BED!!! I hate sleeping on a couch with a sheet over it- I miss my bed!!!!
Humid, but cool here.
And Im totally loving that I have some fellow pregnant girls on here!

Snubie, where are you? How are you? Are you still sewing?

Im curious- for those on fabric hunting missions- post what you are in search of?? We know Toadstool AKA Hannah's Mom and I NEED ladybug fabric.

I have too much fabric I placed an order for on FabricObession.com- I forget who I have to blame for that! Maybe it's a pregnancy thing, but I have become a fabric collector- something that was totally against my pesonality previously.
Partly because WalMarts fabric dept is leaving and i dont know where I will be able to get Disney fabric for $4 a yard when they are gone, but then i started buying non-disney fabric- from all sorts of places- Joanns, quilt shops, online. I should put the Disney in my attic- that way my "stash" wont look so big!
My quilt shop is giving me her cardboard thingys for free, so I have been wrapping up and organizing bit by bit.


----------



## PrincessKell

Hi everyone. Doing kind of a drive by until I have something to post. I am getting ready to make all my big give crayon roll ups and outfits. but Friday is Pajama day at school and Georgia wants me to make her a night gown with some silky Princess fabric that I got a bit ago just because it was so pretty.  haha and its perfect for a nightgown. I will be working on that tomorrow. 

I am having some major sleep problems, I am gonna see the dr about it this week. I sometimes can't fall asleep until nearly 5am.  and then I can't sleep during the day either.  and Im just sick I can't get rid of this cold. Its no good at all. I just want to sleep for days. 

Everything posted is so darn cute. Makes me just want to sew sew sew! and bake... man those cakes and cupcakes look soooo yummy!


----------



## emcreative

Tinka_Belle said:


> Ok I can help you with a new project, but it will probably only take you like a minute to do it. Jenna wants a shirt that has the Doofenshmirtz Evil Inc logo on it.



This is all I can find:






Which could be this:






Kell, I know what you mean.  I was supposed to be asleep more than 2 hours ago.  When I ALMOST fell asleep the baby cried, and I'm wide awake now (and supposed to be out the door with my daughter in about 4 hours, ack!)


----------



## praline3001

> I just realized you are in New Orleans!! I live in Lafourche parish. Do you know where that is?
> I would be just tickled to run into someone with a little girl wearing Disney customs in New Orleans while I am there. I don't see very many!!
> Loved your TR btw!



considering I actually live in St Charles parish I think I can find Lafourche in a pinch


----------



## praline3001

> DH came home today after being gone a week. I was soo glad to see him! We went shopping in New Orleans and saw Wolverine. Yes.. NERD ALERT!!!
> Then we went to Macy's and he bought me LUSH!! Do any of you LUSH?? I am a fanatic lately. Really.. try it out.... you know you want to spend money on smell good yummy all natural stuffs.



I love their stuff!!!! I love their moisturizers!


----------



## Piper

mommyof3princess said:


> I told you poodle skirts.


 Don't talk abut poodle skirts--I'm making 10 of them for our school end-of-year program.  I'm using Carla's flouncy skirt, black felt for the skirt and different colored poodles and ribbon.

Plus 9 iron-on shirts for the boys.


----------



## jessica52877

paysensmom said:


> Anybody willing and able to help?? I am attempting my first dress! I purchased Carlas stripework jumper pattern and I measured my daughter. I am confused after that. I have her from shoulders to the finished length at 20 inches. How to I figure out what comes next?
> 
> Desired Finished Length
> -
> Bodice Length
> -
> Ruffle Length
> +
> 0. 5*
> =
> Strip/Block Length
> That is what it says to do?? !!  Please help. How do I know how big to do the bodice?



I didn't see this answered but did kind of skim. The bodice measurements are usually in the pattern. Look for a little box somewhere and it will say size 2 chest measurement -- and then inches -- . 



ibesue said:


> Okay, Mecca yesterday!!!  This fabric store is huge!  I forgot to take pictures but I did find some on the internet.  They have tons & tons of Micheal miller, moda, Henry Alexander, plus everything else you can imagine.  I saw at least 25 DIFFERENT strawberry shortcake fabric.  Polka dots in any color and sizes and all price ranges.  Gingham was an entire row of all colors and all sizes.  They even had the hungry caterpillar!  The main floor has rows & rows like a Joanns but each row is 4 fabrics deep.  THEN you hit the flat folded area.  Its about 1/3 of the store and is packed probably 25 deep per row.  And it goes on & on.  Then there is the back room.  Along one length of the building is flat folded knits.  Every color imaginable, except the red & white stripped I wanted.    They have stacks of brocades and corduroys.  Oh and all the corduroy is 3.99 a yard!  And rows and rows of jungle prints and rows of skull prints and it just goes on & on!
> Okay, here is a picture I found on the internet.  Keep in mind there are rows & rows like this!
> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...m7ntBQ&sa=X&oi=image_result&resnum=1&ct=image
> 
> So in all that, the fabric I was looking for was not there.    I had a customer request a certain fabric.  So after going there  (its 25 miles away!) and 2 Joann's, I redesigned what I was going to make for her.  Then as I laid in bed trying to fall asleep I thought OMGosh, I bet Wallyworld has it.  And sure enough they did!!  So I got to visit my favorite place & got what I was looking for, though not in the same trip!



I probably missed this too but what city is this awesome store in! I would be in fabric heaven!!!


----------



## jessica52877

Piper said:


> Don't talk abut poodle skirts--I'm making 10 of them for our school end-of-year program.  I'm using Carla's flouncy skirt, black felt for the skirt and different colored poodles and ribbon.
> 
> Plus 9 iron-on shirts for the boys.



I can't wait to see pictures of this! You are one busy little teacher!


----------



## snubie

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Snubie, where are you? How are you? Are you still sewing?


I am here but just lurking.  We leave for WDW on Saturday so I am busy getting ready for that.
I am finally feeling better, only slightly nauseous in the late afternoons.  Once we get back, I will try to participate more here.
I am hoping to hear your birth story once I get back too.


----------



## revrob

emcreative said:


> LOL This is where I remind you my husband's computer is right next to mine, and if he sees me wanting to ship boxes of clothes out for a 5 day trip, he'll hyperventilate!
> 
> Hmm, I need another project, but I'm guessing it's probably too soon to design the 2010 princess dress, huh?



what is NOT reasonable about shipping clothes to WDW and then shipping home dirty clothes?  It really is a pretty smart thing to do!

AND, no, it's not too early to start planning for 2010, it'll be here before you know it!




*Toadstool* said:


> Good to know. I really didn't want to buy more needles just yet. I still haven't used any of the extras they gave me that came with the machine.
> Do you still want to go to Martha Pullen Market??
> 
> 
> I am not sure why the link wasn't working. If you copy and paste it will work. www.nitasplace.com/sampler
> I download her samplers every week. The sets she gives are awesome.



YES, I do want to go to Marth Pullen Market.  I was just thinking about that yesterday that I need to see if you were gonna go and if you had registered.

As far as the needles go - well, I hadn't anticipated needing needles so quickly.  This was another lesson learned the hard way on my serger.  I had forgotten that I had a gathering foot for my old serger.  Let's just say they're not interchangeable!  I went through several needles in just a matter of minutes.  THEN I realized what I had done.


----------



## minnie2

MinnieVanMom said:


> I have been busy but not with sewing very much.  Today I did finish the Give give shirts for Matt.  I felt called to make shirts for Matt.  The Star Wars shirt was designed by Dom13 on the Disign forum.  He has been a great help in teaching me photoshop.  Thanks to Jessica for teaching me my first applique the Jack head.  This one didn't come out as good as I planned but I am out of shirts.


Really cute!!!!!!  





Adi12982 said:


> I've been crying with all sorts of TV shows - but my excuse is that the latest ones were Grey's and Private Practice and those are usually emotional, right
> 
> Anyhow, with the EDD - one of the midwives at my first appointment told me to tell people two weeks after my EDD.  Her logic, people won't make you feel bad or concerned if nothing has started by your EDD and by law (in FL at least) you are not permitted to go more than 2 weeks past EDD without intervention/induction.  I've just told most people the month, and DH keeps thinking it would be great to have a Halloween baby - I don't because that is the 2 weeks past EDD!!
> 
> Hopefully you will stop getting all the intrusion. . . and get just more kindness instead of pity.  Also, I hope the baby comes soon now that you are 37 weeks!!  Here's some baby good vibes


A Halloween baby would be fun!  I really wanted Nikki to be born on Halloween October has a pretty birthstone.  Nikki had other ideas she was good and came 5 days early but missed Halloween.  She was born 11/4.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Adi, I just love your posts! You are too funny.
> 
> One of my dear friends is visiting from CA and popped in for a visit today- she is a CNM, so she totally gets it when I say "you have to forgive me for being emotional!" so I got to share some of the grievences I had to deal with yesterday and today.
> 
> I had a Mom at MOPS make me a meal today- she sent a big container of Tortellini-spinich soup and grape-pistachio salad- YUM!!!! And such a blessing- and tomorrow is finally the day (between 1-5pm) that the repair guy comes to fix my dish washer!!!!
> 
> Okay- photos....
> Birthday photos (from mid April)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH would not love that I'm posting a pick that shows the top of his head....
> 
> 
> 
> DH told me he had a deal with God- he prayed every night that God would let him keep his hair at least until he met his wife. He's convinced God agreed to this because he lost his hair VERY rapidly right after he proposed to me....
> I think my camera battery needs charging, i kept getting awful pics- and ya'll dont know me well- but I have a lot of weight to lose (if you look at my arms and face you can sort of tell)
> 
> 
> 
> and fabrics I finally chose for the cupcake purse- I have the "top" cut out.


You look so cute!  Love the baby belly!  I know you are in pain but you look great!

Love the bday pictures.  You little one is a cutie.  



Adi12982 said:


> Fluffy's good. . . I like that. . . I think it is a Miami thing, but thick is what we usually say around here for younger people. . . maybe it is a slang thing, dunno. . . I like fluffy though


I always say Pooh Sized!!!!!  


tanyaandallie said:


> I wanted to post pics of the Minnie dot dress  and ds's mickey bowling shirt.  I couldn't post before our trip because I didn't finish them until the night before we left.
> 
> Thank so much Jenny (Enchanted Princess) for the minnie dot fabric! I'm super happy with the dress!  The bowling shirt is less than perfect.  My machine kept messing up the button holes.  UGH.  It's so undependable!!  But, I did figure out why the placket on the last shirt I did was too long!  I forgot to cut the pattern piece to the right size.  OOPS!


great job




billwendy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> A month or so ago I posted this itty bitty dress and the baby rag quilt -  well, this picture is of the REAL THING!! Baby Julia!!! I think she is about 7 weeks old!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Make a Wish package is finished!! The Disney Dogs shirt for Joseph, and Disney Cats shirt for Abbigail - plus a pink bow and a pooh bow (Im not good at bows, do you think these re okay to send?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to go with this story book twirl...


Everything came out great but That baby!  SO CUTE!!!!!



paysensmom said:


> Anybody willing and able to help?? I am attempting my first dress! I purchased Carlas stripework jumper pattern and I measured my daughter. I am confused after that. I have her from shoulders to the finished length at 20 inches. How to I figure out what comes next?
> 
> Desired Finished Length
> -
> Bodice Length
> -
> Ruffle Length
> +
> 0. 5*
> =
> Strip/Block Length
> That is what it says to do?? !!  Please help. How do I know how big to do the bodice?


I think Jessica answered this.  Measure around the chest and there should be a box where it says if the measurement is  X then you use X size.  Or if you are unsure I would go with the size the child wears normally.



mommyof3princess said:


> Oh they are so cute.
> 
> 
> Yes I am keeping it and I found a model just for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh what a beautiful litt baby girl. I love all the maw things great job.
> 
> 
> And thank you to all for your opnions on the polkheart skirt. Her is My Megan modeling.


It looks great I love the pink and purpel



snubie said:


> I am here but just lurking.  We leave for WDW on Saturday so I am busy getting ready for that.
> I am finally feeling better, only slightly nauseous in the late afternoons.  Once we get back, I will try to participate more here.
> I am hoping to hear your birth story once I get back too.


Have fun!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

emcreative said:


>


I like that. Can you take the background out of this one?
http://phineasandferb.wikia.com/wiki/File:Doofania.jpg


----------



## emcreative

Tinka_Belle said:


> I like that. Can you take the background out of this one?



Sure!  Here's with and without the people:


----------



## tricia

tanyaandallie said:


> I wanted to post pics of the Minnie dot dress  and ds's mickey bowling shirt.  I couldn't post before our trip because I didn't finish them until the night before we left.
> 
> Thank so much Jenny (Enchanted Princess) for the minnie dot fabric! I'm super happy with the dress!  The bowling shirt is less than perfect.  My machine kept messing up the button holes.  UGH.  It's so undependable!!  But, I did figure out why the placket on the last shirt I did was too long!  I forgot to cut the pattern piece to the right size.  OOPS!



Really cute.




billwendy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> A month or so ago I posted this itty bitty dress and the baby rag quilt -  well, this picture is of the REAL THING!! Baby Julia!!! I think she is about 7 weeks old!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Make a Wish package is finished!! The Disney Dogs shirt for Joseph, and Disney Cats shirt for Abbigail - plus a pink bow and a pooh bow (Im not good at bows, do you think these re okay to send?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to go with this story book twirl...



Oh, I love the itty bitty dress on her.  I have made one, but I think this is the first time I have seen it on a baby.  

The MAW stuff looks great too.




mommyof3princess said:


> Oh they are so cute.
> 
> 
> Yes I am keeping it and I found a model just for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh what a beautiful litt baby girl. I love all the maw things great job.
> 
> 
> And thank you to all for your opnions on the polkheart skirt. Her is My Megan modeling.



That turned out great.  Looks like she loves it.


----------



## Clutterbug

Hi everyone!  
Sorry for the drive-by post, but I want to pimp out the Fabric Obession co-op.  I know that quite a few of you are members already, but for those who aren't, they are doing a Michael Miller buy right now.  Lots of Ta Dot (Minnie, Pink, Berry) and quite a few ironworks colors, some Sandi Henderson Farmers Market, they are also doing Alexander Henry right now too.  Yes, this is a shamelessly self serving post because the ones I really want aren't full yet. 

Check it out here
http://thefabricobsession.com/forum/index.php


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Clutterbug said:


> Hi everyone!
> Sorry for the drive-by post, but I want to pimp out the Fabric Obession co-op.  I know that quite a few of you are members already, but for those who aren't, they are doing a Michael Miller buy right now.  Lots of Ta Dot (Minnie, Pink, Berry) and quite a few ironworks colors, some Sandi Henderson Farmers Market, they are also doing Alexander Henry right now too.  Yes, this is a shamelessly self serving post because the ones I really want aren't full yet.
> 
> Check it out here
> http://thefabricobsession.com/forum/index.php



Just got an email she is having computer issues and the AH/MM buy (May 15) might get pushed out a bit- so plenty of time to go shop!!


Snubie-have fun! Glad you are feeling better and hope you enjoy your trip!



My Grandmother passed away at 4:30am this morning. Last night before bed I made the decision that Im passed my "window" of being able to make the drive and I will be the only family member to miss her funeral. They have not set a date yet. I cleaned my kitchen in her memory this morning.


----------



## kstgelais4

*Toadstool* said:


> OOOOOHH!!!! My DD is obsessed with Strawberry Shortcake!! I would looooove to go there and get some of that! Our stores here don't carry hardly any licensed fabric. Ebay is my source lately..
> Love the piratey outfit. She is so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> DH came home today after being gone a week. I was soo glad to see him! We went shopping in New Orleans and saw Wolverine. Yes.. NERD ALERT!!!
> Then we went to Macy's and he bought me LUSH!! *Do any of you LUSH??* I am a fanatic lately. Really.. try it out.... you know you want to spend money on smell good yummy all natural stuffs.


I have Strawberry shortcake over on the Fabric swap thread! 
And I   LUSH. It's all I use.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I have too much fabric I placed an order for on FabricObession.com- I forget who I have to blame for that!



That would be me  Enjoy your fabric!


----------



## coteau_chick

billwendy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> A month or so ago I posted this itty bitty dress and the baby rag quilt -  well, this picture is of the REAL THING!! Baby Julia!!! I think she is about 7 weeks old!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Make a Wish package is finished!! The Disney Dogs shirt for Joseph, and Disney Cats shirt for Abbigail - plus a pink bow and a pooh bow (Im not good at bows, do you think these re okay to send?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to go with this story book twirl...



I love this quilt.  The itty bitty dress is sooooooooooo cute.  The baby is precious.  I am going to have to make one of those dresses now.  I love the winnie the pooh skirt.  Grace is having a Pooh bday party next month.  I might try to make her one.  Thanks for the tip on the round neck top stitching.  To answer your question I don't use binding.  I just did a roll seam or what ever you call it.  I found that when I put the round neck part on I don't stitch to close to the gathered part.  When I turn it right side out I just iron it down and stitch past it.  It stays down better that way.  I know I am not explaining this too good.  Sorry.


----------



## emcreative

I'm so sorry Eyore.


----------



## KristaBelle

Hi Everyone,

I've been lurking here ever since I found your thread a few weeks ago.  I've been sewing off and on since elementary school, but never been too good at getting things to fit perfectly.  You've inspired me to make some dresses for our trip at the end of the month.  I made 2 so far with the tinkerbelle pre-shirred fabric and they turned out pretty well.  I am currently making a pink minnie dot dress with an embroidered minnie head, out of McCalls M5838(modified a bit), but it turned out huge in the bodice and I had to add elastic to salvage it.  

My daughter is six years old, about 49 inches, but still has a bit of a belly.  Her measurements are:
Chest 27 3/4
Waist 26
Hips 28
But midway between the waist and hip you can measure 29 inches.

So anyway, I would love to try one of those awesome CarlaC patterns, but do any of them go up high enough in size?  Most of them only seem to go up to an 8, but I don't see anything that list measurements for sizes.  

Thanks in advance if you can help. Everyone's work is so wonderful!

Krista


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> My Grandmother passed away at 4:30am this morning. Last night before bed I made the decision that Im passed my "window" of being able to make the drive and I will be the only family member to miss her funeral. They have not set a date yet. I cleaned my kitchen in her memory this morning.


Nicole I am so sorry to hear that.  to you and I am sure that your grandma knows that you will be there at her funeral in thought.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Thanks, at this point I go from feeling fine to crying.
Im going to try and do things today that Gram would have been doing if she could have visited me- like cleaning, and sewing, Id be baking if I could- but I cant be in the kitchen for the hours it takes to make her stickybuns.





sorry I dont know how to enlarge it


----------



## coteau_chick

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Thanks, at this point I go from feeling fine to crying.
> Im going to try and do things today that Gram would have been doing if she could have visited me- like cleaning, and sewing, Id be baking if I could- but I cant be in the kitchen for the hours it takes to make her stickybuns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry I dont know how to enlarge it



I am so sorry


----------



## 3goofyboys

Okay gals & gents I have a question.

I'm about to start making Peter Pan costumes from this pattern
http://www.butterick.com/item/B4632.htm (sorry, it's not letting me paste the actual picture).  I read the directions and it's not wanting me to finish the bottom hem or the arm hems.  The boys are probably going to wear these to the pet & doll parade, the renaissance faire, & Disney so I'm going to have to wash them at some point, most likely multiple times.  What do you all suggest to keep the hems from looking terrible?  Fray check, should I just hem them, other ideas?


----------



## Adi12982

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> My Grandmother passed away at 4:30am this morning. Last night before bed I made the decision that Im passed my "window" of being able to make the drive and I will be the only family member to miss her funeral. They have not set a date yet. I cleaned my kitchen in her memory this morning.



I am so, so, so sorry to hear about your loss.  I know you were expecting it, but that doesn't make it easier.  Sorry you won't be able to go.  I sadly missed my great grandmothers funeral back in 2003 (I was in college and could just not afford the $600+ dollars they wanted for me to come home for it.  You just have to find other ways to grieve and say goodbye.


----------



## Adi12982

*Toadstool* said:


> I am highly emotional like that lately. My harmones are all messed up because of the female problems I am having. I cry for just about anything. It is embarrassing.
> People can be so rude. I hated that part of pregnancy.
> Sorry about your Gram. That has got to be tough. I can't imagine how hard the ride would be on you though.
> 
> 
> Okay, what is EDD???? I was thinking estimated delivery date??
> I guess I've just never saw that acronym.
> I cry for Private Practice and Grey's too. EVERY EPISODE!!! Seriously.. I never remember crying like this. My poor husband must think I am nuts.



EDD - could be Estimated Date of Delivery or Estimated Due Date. . . .I think they changed it because people felt its my due date I should go now, or shouldn't go before, and that is just an estimate.  I think less than 1% of babies are born on their actual due date.




danicaw said:


> Have you checked Old Navy Maternity? Not all locations have it, but online they have it and up to XXL which they claim is a size 20.
> The website lets you search for store locations with Maternity.
> I bought a few things from them when I was preg with DD. Good Luck.



Thanks, I have. . . the one pair of maternity pants I have (yoga pants) are an XL pair from them, but it's like they don't have very good maternity sales. . . I want to get pants for $20. . . and they are all $32+. . . ugh.



minnie2 said:


> A Halloween baby would be fun!  I really wanted Nikki to be born on Halloween October has a pretty birthstone.  Nikki had other ideas she was good and came 5 days early but missed Halloween.  She was born 11/4.


It would be cool, except I'd be done with 42 weeks pregnant (43 weeks to be exact. . .and I would have to be induced, which I'm hoping to just go naturally), and as much as I want the baby to have enough time in there, I would like to evict it as soon as it is "done cooking"!   I've not ever been preggo before, but I do know I don't want to go two whole weeks past due. . .


----------



## NaeNae

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Just got an email she is having computer issues and the AH/MM buy (May 15) might get pushed out a bit- so plenty of time to go shop!!
> 
> 
> Snubie-have fun! Glad you are feeling better and hope you enjoy your trip!
> 
> 
> 
> My Grandmother passed away at 4:30am this morning. Last night before bed I made the decision that Im passed my "window" of being able to make the drive and I will be the only family member to miss her funeral. They have not set a date yet. I cleaned my kitchen in her memory this morning.



I'm so sorry to hear about your Grandmother.  Just remember she's in a better place now.  I know she would've understood why you weren't there.  I didn't get to go to my Grandfathers funeral when he died.  We lived in San Diego and I was pregnant with DS and the funeral was in Oklahoma.  My thoughts and prayers will be with you.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

My Grandmother passed away at 4:30am this morning. Last night before bed I made the decision that Im passed my "window" of being able to make the drive and I will be the only family member to miss her funeral. They have not set a date yet. I cleaned my kitchen in her memory this morning.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> I am very sorry about your Grandmom and that you won't be able to be there.


----------



## Adi12982

KristaBelle said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I've been lurking here ever since I found your thread a few weeks ago.  I've been sewing off and on since elementary school, but never been too good at getting things to fit perfectly.  You've inspired me to make some dresses for our trip at the end of the month.  I made 2 so far with the tinkerbelle pre-shirred fabric and they turned out pretty well.  I am currently making a pink minnie dot dress with an embroidered minnie head, out of McCalls M5838(modified a bit), but it turned out huge in the bodice and I had to add elastic to salvage it.
> 
> My daughter is six years old, about 49 inches, but still has a bit of a belly.  Her measurements are:
> Chest 27 3/4
> Waist 26
> Hips 28
> But midway between the waist and hip you can measure 29 inches.
> 
> So anyway, I would love to try one of those awesome CarlaC patterns, but do any of them go up high enough in size?  Most of them only seem to go up to an 8, but I don't see anything that list measurements for sizes.
> 
> Thanks in advance if you can help. Everyone's work is so wonderful!
> 
> Krista



Her new dress (precious) goes up to a 10, and I think some others do too.  Plus with the dresses I don't think the belly will be an issue - if you do the shorter bodice, the skirt piece starts high and then you can make that as flowy as you need 

Also, Carla herself posted how to increase the sizes around here once - I don't have that saved, maybe someone can post it.  basically you print one size and the photocopy it at a certain % to get it to be the right size. . . hopefully someone can post that OR it may be in the bookmarks. . .


----------



## revrob

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> My Grandmother passed away at 4:30am this morning. Last night before bed I made the decision that Im passed my "window" of being able to make the drive and I will be the only family member to miss her funeral. They have not set a date yet. I cleaned my kitchen in her memory this morning.





Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Thanks, at this point I go from feeling fine to crying.
> Im going to try and do things today that Gram would have been doing if she could have visited me- like cleaning, and sewing, Id be baking if I could- but I cant be in the kitchen for the hours it takes to make her stickybuns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry I dont know how to enlarge it



I'm so sorry for your loss!


----------



## mommyof3princess

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Just got an email she is having computer issues and the AH/MM buy (May 15) might get pushed out a bit- so plenty of time to go shop!!
> 
> 
> Snubie-have fun! Glad you are feeling better and hope you enjoy your trip!
> 
> 
> 
> My Grandmother passed away at 4:30am this morning. Last night before bed I made the decision that Im passed my "window" of being able to make the drive and I will be the only family member to miss her funeral. They have not set a date yet. I cleaned my kitchen in her memory this morning.




I am so sorry for your loss. Hugs to you. And your family.


----------



## tricia

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Just got an email she is having computer issues and the AH/MM buy (May 15) might get pushed out a bit- so plenty of time to go shop!!
> 
> 
> Snubie-have fun! Glad you are feeling better and hope you enjoy your trip!
> 
> 
> 
> My Grandmother passed away at 4:30am this morning. Last night before bed I made the decision that Im passed my "window" of being able to make the drive and I will be the only family member to miss her funeral. They have not set a date yet. I cleaned my kitchen in her memory this morning.



So sorry for your loss.  Hugs for you and the family


----------



## Clutterbug

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Just got an email she is having computer issues and the AH/MM buy (May 15) might get pushed out a bit- so plenty of time to go shop!!
> 
> 
> Snubie-have fun! Glad you are feeling better and hope you enjoy your trip!
> 
> 
> 
> My Grandmother passed away at 4:30am this morning. Last night before bed I made the decision that Im passed my "window" of being able to make the drive and I will be the only family member to miss her funeral. They have not set a date yet. I cleaned my kitchen in her memory this morning.




I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ibesue

Piper said:


> Don't talk abut poodle skirts--I'm making 10 of them for our school end-of-year program.  I'm using Carla's flouncy skirt, black felt for the skirt and different colored poodles and ribbon.
> 
> Plus 9 iron-on shirts for the boys.



I just made a poodle skirt for someone on another message board.  One was fun & easy!  I don't know about 10.....



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> My Grandmother passed away at 4:30am this morning. Last night before bed I made the decision that Im passed my "window" of being able to make the drive and I will be the only family member to miss her funeral. They have not set a date yet. I cleaned my kitchen in her memory this morning.



  I am so sorry to hear this.  Even though you were expecting it, it is still hard.  

Okay Fabric obsession is great!  I just got my Kyoko pattern!  Now if only they would do the Andalucia line, I would be buying!!  I think they already did that one...

For those coming to Disneyland, let me know and I will get you directions to M&L fabrics!  Its 7 miles from the front gate at disneyland to the store!  Or I will come pick you up and take you there!!   Any excuse to drive down there!

I lost the rest of my quotes, so I will spend the day trying to catch up.  I don't get it.  Sometimes I can use multiquote and come back to actually post and its all waiting for me and other times I loose it?  

Wendy, that baby set is adorable!!  I wish I had that pattern when miss Molly was born!  I love all your rag quilts!


----------



## revrob

ibesue said:


> I just made a poodle skirt for someone on another message board.  One was fun & easy!  I don't know about 10.....
> 
> 
> 
> I am so sorry to hear this.  Even though you were expecting it, it is still hard.
> 
> Okay Fabric obsession is great!  I just got my Kyoko pattern!  Now if only they would do the Andalucia line, I would be buying!!  I think they already did that one...
> 
> For those coming to Disneyland, let me know and I will get you directions to M&L fabrics!  Its 7 miles from the front gate at disneyland to the store!  Or I will come pick you up and take you there!!   Any excuse to drive down there!
> 
> I lost the rest of my quotes, so I will spend the day trying to catch up.  I don't get it.  Sometimes I can use multiquote and come back to actually post and its all waiting for me and other times I loose it?
> 
> Wendy, that baby set is adorable!!  I wish I had that pattern when miss Molly was born!  I love all your rag quilts!



I can't wait to get my patterns from that buy!  I'm waiting for some fabric to come in before I request shipping.  What do you think of the pattern?  Does it look easy?


----------



## phins_jazy

Eyore4Ever149- so sorry to hear about your grandma.  

Fabricobsession.....I'm waiting for approval.    DH is gonna kill me!  LOL

I went out and bought myself a black dress for two different weddings this summer.  I haven't worn a dress in about 9 years!!!  I need to adjust it a little bit.  I have to add a tie to the back.  Just have to find some matching fabric and attach it to the side seams.  Fairly simple but I'm a skeered to do it!  I also have to hem Jazmins bridesmaid dress.  That needs about 12-14 inches cut off the bottom.  Why is it that I'm so scared to alter store bought outfits?


----------



## sahm1000

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> My Grandmother passed away at 4:30am this morning. Last night before bed I made the decision that Im passed my "window" of being able to make the drive and I will be the only family member to miss her funeral. They have not set a date yet. I cleaned my kitchen in her memory this morning.



I'm so sorry about your loss.  My thoughts and prayers are with you.



KristaBelle said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I've been lurking here ever since I found your thread a few weeks ago.  I've been sewing off and on since elementary school, but never been too good at getting things to fit perfectly.  You've inspired me to make some dresses for our trip at the end of the month.  I made 2 so far with the tinkerbelle pre-shirred fabric and they turned out pretty well.  I am currently making a pink minnie dot dress with an embroidered minnie head, out of McCalls M5838(modified a bit), but it turned out huge in the bodice and I had to add elastic to salvage it.
> 
> My daughter is six years old, about 49 inches, but still has a bit of a belly.  Her measurements are:
> Chest 27 3/4
> Waist 26
> Hips 28
> But midway between the waist and hip you can measure 29 inches.
> 
> So anyway, I would love to try one of those awesome CarlaC patterns, but do any of them go up high enough in size?  Most of them only seem to go up to an 8, but I don't see anything that list measurements for sizes.
> 
> Thanks in advance if you can help. Everyone's work is so wonderful!
> 
> Krista



Think this has already been answered but most of Carla's patterns are pretty true to size so I would think your daughter that wears a size 6 would have no problem fitting into them.  



phins_jazy said:


> Eyore4Ever149- so sorry to hear about your grandma.
> 
> Fabricobsession.....I'm waiting for approval.    DH is gonna kill me!  LOL
> 
> I went out and bought myself a black dress for two different weddings this summer.  I haven't worn a dress in about 9 years!!!  I need to adjust it a little bit.  I have to add a tie to the back.  Just have to find some matching fabric and attach it to the side seams.  Fairly simple but I'm a skeered to do it!  I also have to hem Jazmins bridesmaid dress.  That needs about 12-14 inches cut off the bottom.  Why is it that I'm so scared to alter store bought outfits?




I agree, I am afraid to alter any of my store bought outfits and take them to the tailor and have them done (mostly just my jeans).  I have no idea why I pay someone else to do it!  But the tailor does make my jeans look like the hem that was on them before they were hemmed and I probably couldn't do that.  But he charges $17!!!!


And on the topic of bridesmaid dresses.........why do they never fit?  I have had two dresses that were around $150 to have altered due to crazy size they were when I got them.  I didn't live near the bridal shops and they just took my measurements over the phone and when I got the dresses they were truly around 6-7 sizes too big.  I actually had to have a picture of one of them sent to me so the seamstress could see what it was supposed to look like b/c it was so big we couldn't tell!  She had to take the dress apart completely and put it back together again.  It was crazy!


----------



## poohnpigletCA

Well after a few minor alterations (I say minor because I did not do them) Raggedy Ann & Andy did their ballet this past weekend.

They were so graceful....






Oh wait, here you go.....






Darla was standing in the crowd watching the dance. Two Dads standing behind her said how cute the costumes were!
The girls just can't grow before June recital and we will be good.


----------



## ibesue

revrob said:


> I can't wait to get my patterns from that buy!  I'm waiting for some fabric to come in before I request shipping.  What do you think of the pattern?  Does it look easy?



It looks okay.  Maybe I will work on this this weekend!  Its different than the farbenmix patterns in that the directions on in a booklet and the pattern pieces are on a separate piece of paper!  I am afraid of the pattern peices & booklet getting separated!  I loose everything!  The booklet is beautiful!  So pretty and lots of sewing hints!



poohnpigletCA said:


> Well after a few minor alterations (I say minor because I did not do them) Raggedy Ann & Andy did their ballet this past weekend.
> 
> They were so graceful....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait, here you go.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darla was standing in the crowd watching the dance. Two Dads standing behind her said how cute the costumes were!
> The girls just can't grow before June recital and we will be good.



Awww, they look so cute!!  They really turned out very nice!


----------



## coteau_chick

Clutterbug said:


> Hi everyone!
> Sorry for the drive-by post, but I want to pimp out the Fabric Obession co-op.  I know that quite a few of you are members already, but for those who aren't, they are doing a Michael Miller buy right now.  Lots of Ta Dot (Minnie, Pink, Berry) and quite a few ironworks colors, some Sandi Henderson Farmers Market, they are also doing Alexander Henry right now too.  Yes, this is a shamelessly self serving post because the ones I really want aren't full yet.
> 
> Check it out here
> http://thefabricobsession.com/forum/index.php



I signed up to the website but I don't understand how it works.  Can you please explain it to me???


----------



## Clutterbug

ibesue said:


> Okay Fabric obsession is great!  I just got my Kyoko pattern!  Now if only they would do the Andalucia line, I would be buying!!  I think they already did that one...
> 
> For those coming to Disneyland, let me know and I will get you directions to M&L fabrics!  Its 7 miles from the front gate at disneyland to the store!  Or I will come pick you up and take you there!!   Any excuse to drive down there!
> 
> I lost the rest of my quotes, so I will spend the day trying to catch up.  I don't get it.  Sometimes I can use multiquote and come back to actually post and its all waiting for me and other times I loose it?
> 
> Wendy, that baby set is adorable!!  I wish I had that pattern when miss Molly was born!  I love all your rag quilts!




I'm pretty sure that there are some of the Andalucia patterns in one of the Michael Miller threads.  I also just bought 2 of the prints from the Fat Quarter shop for ether 40 or 50% off.  It's beautiful.  




phins_jazy said:


> Eyore4Ever149- so sorry to hear about your grandma.
> 
> Fabricobsession.....I'm waiting for approval.    DH is gonna kill me!  LOL
> 
> I went out and bought myself a black dress for two different weddings this summer.  I haven't worn a dress in about 9 years!!!  I need to adjust it a little bit.  I have to add a tie to the back.  Just have to find some matching fabric and attach it to the side seams.  Fairly simple but I'm a skeered to do it!  I also have to hem Jazmins bridesmaid dress.  That needs about 12-14 inches cut off the bottom.  Why is it that I'm so scared to alter store bought outfits?



I am the same way!  DS is chunky and most of his pants could be hemmed an inch or 2, but I get so nervous cutting off that original hem.  Mine never looks as nice.




poohnpigletCA said:


> Well after a few minor alterations (I say minor because I did not do them) Raggedy Ann & Andy did their ballet this past weekend.
> 
> They were so graceful....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait, here you go.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darla was standing in the crowd watching the dance. Two Dads standing behind her said how cute the costumes were!
> The girls just can't grow before June recital and we will be good.



How CUTE!  Love the expressions!




coteau_chick said:


> I signed up to the website but I don't understand how it works.  Can you please explain it to me???



I was pretty confused at first too, but now I know enough to be dangerous!  Go into the forums and each designer will have a sub forum for Open and Closed Buys.  Within the Open buys there are threads with thumbnails and SKUs of the fabrics available.  If you decide to join the buy just post the name and SKU and how many yards you want.  When the buy closes Jacki will send you anvoice for the fabric you requested.  After that fabric comes in you can request shipping at any point and she will send you another invoice for the cost to ship what you have.  There is also a chance that the bolts will be short or your fabric may not be available but you will get a credit.  I think that's it in a nutshell.  Hopefully Kelly or one of the other ladies can correct me if I'm wrong or add anything I may have missed.


----------



## HeatherSue

MinnieVanMom said:


>


Those look GREAT!!!



praline3001 said:


>


I love it, SO cute!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Did I mention I am HIGHLY emotional today (again) man, whats WITH this emotional junk? I stood up at MOPS today to speak about all the neat things i have experienced over this year with other women and kept crying. Oy vey.


It sounds like you need a 



mirandag819 said:


> I need HELP! I finished the swirl stripwork skirt with the directions Leslie gave, and it is very cute. I was so excited to finish the outfit tonight, but I have a problem..... I was putting a simple mickey head on the tank top.... my practice one was fine, but now my embroidery machine is jacked up and I don't know what I did. It won't stay threaded, it stitches a few stitches and the thread just falls out of the needle. I thought maybe it was the shirt, but now that I just went to practice on fabric again it is still doing it. I have changed thread, changed bobbin, changed needles and it still keeps doing it, anyone know what my problem is?
> 
> I had no problems when I did the Boo applique last week, or ballet slippers this weekend, I thought a mickey head would be a breeze and now it has taken hours.


Yikes!  I don't know how to help you besides what you already did.  Did you try making sure the needle isn't in backwards? That's the only thing I can think of that you didn't try.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> and fabrics I finally chose for the cupcake purse- I have the "top" cut out.


Awww...she looks so cute on her birthday!  I love the cupcake jumper!

You are a very cute pregnant woman. You have a perfect round belly!  Mine never looked that cute.

I can't wait to see this cupcake purse!  Very pretty fabrics!



emcreative said:


> Now that my brain is ALMOST working tonight (we like to call it "Lupus Fog"),


You have lupus?  I have the lupus anticoagulant which really has nothing to do with lupus.  It means that my blood is sticky.  It's also called antiphospholipid antibody syndrome (APS).  But, it's an autoimmune disorder that has a lot of the same symptoms as lupus.  Lots of people actually have both lupus and APS.  That's probably more info than anyone wanted! 



KARAJ said:


> I have always used fluffy also and I just never realized how often until my 5 yo son told my mom that she was fluffy too so she is nice to lay on like a pillow, just like mommy!






tanyaandallie said:


>


Those both turned out great!  I really love the minnie dot dress. It's so simple, and pretty, and perfect!



billwendy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> A month or so ago I posted this itty bitty dress and the baby rag quilt -  well, this picture is of the REAL THING!! Baby Julia!!! I think she is about 7 weeks old!!


What a beautiful baby!!!  I love her itty bitty dress and her rag quilt, too!!

The Big Give stuff is wonderful!  I think your bow looks great!



paysensmom said:


> Anybody willing and able to help?? I am attempting my first dress! I purchased Carlas stripework jumper pattern and I measured my daughter. I am confused after that. I have her from shoulders to the finished length at 20 inches. How to I figure out what comes next?
> 
> Desired Finished Length
> -
> Bodice Length
> -
> Ruffle Length
> +
> 0. 5*
> =
> Strip/Block Length
> That is what it says to do?? !!  Please help. How do I know how big to do the bodice?


I'm hoping someone has already helped you on this, but I haven't made it to the end of the thread yet.

There's a chart where you take your daughter's chest measurement and it will tell you what size of bodice to make. Then, you just print out the pattern for the coordinating size.  The pattern pieces are all at the end of the ebook.  



mommyof3princess said:


>



Aww...she looks so pretty!  The skirt looks perfect, too!


----------



## HeatherSue

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> My Grandmother passed away at 4:30am this morning. Last night before bed I made the decision that Im passed my "window" of being able to make the drive and I will be the only family member to miss her funeral. They have not set a date yet. I cleaned my kitchen in her memory this morning.


 I'm so sorry to hear that.  I think you're making the right decision by not going to the funeral.  I had Tessa at 37 weeks, 3 days, so you never know when you could go into labor.   



KristaBelle said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I've been lurking here ever since I found your thread a few weeks ago.  I've been sewing off and on since elementary school, but never been too good at getting things to fit perfectly.  You've inspired me to make some dresses for our trip at the end of the month.  I made 2 so far with the tinkerbelle pre-shirred fabric and they turned out pretty well.  I am currently making a pink minnie dot dress with an embroidered minnie head, out of McCalls M5838(modified a bit), but it turned out huge in the bodice and I had to add elastic to salvage it.
> 
> My daughter is six years old, about 49 inches, but still has a bit of a belly.  Her measurements are:
> Chest 27 3/4
> Waist 26
> Hips 28
> But midway between the waist and hip you can measure 29 inches.
> 
> So anyway, I would love to try one of those awesome CarlaC patterns, but do any of them go up high enough in size?  Most of them only seem to go up to an 8, but I don't see anything that list measurements for sizes.
> 
> Thanks in advance if you can help. Everyone's work is so wonderful!
> 
> Krista


With CarlaC's patterns, you usually go by the chest measurement for the size. I just checked a bunch of her patterns and your daughter would be a size 8.  If you buy the patterns and then she grows and  you need a bigger size, it's easy to just scale the size when you print them out.  Here's the chart that Carla came up with for sizing the patterns up:
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=27419308&postcount=1755
It's also in the bookmarks.  I just search for "resizing patterns" when I want to find it. 



poohnpigletCA said:


>


Oh, how cute!! I love the costumes!  They are such cuties!
Aaaahhh!! I spot a headless Pooh in the background!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

phins_jazy said:


> Eyore4Ever149- so sorry to hear about your grandma.
> 
> Fabricobsession.....I'm waiting for approval.    DH is gonna kill me!  LOL
> 
> I went out and bought myself a black dress for two different weddings this summer.  I haven't worn a dress in about 9 years!!!  I need to adjust it a little bit.  I have to add a tie to the back.  Just have to find some matching fabric and attach it to the side seams.  Fairly simple but I'm a skeered to do it!  I also have to hem Jazmins bridesmaid dress.  That needs about 12-14 inches cut off the bottom.  Why is it that I'm so scared to alter store bought outfits?


I have to buy a dress or nice pant suit or something for the wedding that I am going to in June. I hate buying fancy clothes. Jeans and a nice shirt is all I need.

I finally finished Copper cabling today in school. I know that I did good, because I am the one who was able to get the Battle Star to work.  I also ended up helping the 3 guys that were taking the test at the same time. Men!! I was also helping another girl finish Motors and Generators in between the copper cabling test sections. Everyone keeps saying how smart I am in that class and I didn't realize it until today.


----------



## 3goofyboys

Okay, I finally have time to comment properly.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Okay- photos....
> Birthday photos (from mid April)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and fabrics I finally chose for the cupcake purse- I have the "top" cut out.


You look great and as always your DD looks like a doll!  I really like the cupcake fabric.  



tanyaandallie said:


> I wanted to post pics of the Minnie dot dress  and ds's mickey bowling shirt.  I couldn't post before our trip because I didn't finish them until the night before we left.


Adorable!  I have that same mickey head fabric and I made my older son a pair of shorts and my younger son a pair of overalls with it for our September trip.  


emcreative said:


> Adorable!  And I love the bowling shirt!  I must find something like that in toddler/infant
> 
> (now I know why all my friends with sons whined when I got my first girl 12 years ago...then another...then another.  I love my little guys but it's hard to dress them!)


I'll repeat others and say Carla's bowling shirt pattern does come in infant/toddler sizes.  I agree it is soooo hard to dress boys!  Around here it's shorts and a polo every day.



billwendy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> A month or so ago I posted this itty bitty dress and the baby rag quilt -  well, this picture is of the REAL THING!! Baby Julia!!! I think she is about 7 weeks old!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Make a Wish package is finished!! The Disney Dogs shirt for Joseph, and Disney Cats shirt for Abbigail - plus a pink bow and a pooh bow (Im not good at bows, do you think these re okay to send?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to go with this story book twirl...


Everything looks great! 


mommyof3princess said:


>


That looks really good on.  I love the colors, so soft & girly!




Eyore4Ever149 said:


> My Grandmother passed away at 4:30am this morning. Last night before bed I made the decision that Im passed my "window" of being able to make the drive and I will be the only family member to miss her funeral. They have not set a date yet. I cleaned my kitchen in her memory this morning.


 I'm so sorry.  Prayers to you.



sahm1000 said:


> And on the topic of bridesmaid dresses.........why do they never fit?  I have had two dresses that were around $150 to have altered due to crazy size they were when I got them.  I didn't live near the bridal shops and they just took my measurements over the phone and when I got the dresses they were truly around 6-7 sizes too big.  I actually had to have a picture of one of them sent to me so the seamstress could see what it was supposed to look like b/c it was so big we couldn't tell!  She had to take the dress apart completely and put it back together again.  It was crazy!


I agree!  My brother is getting married this summer and I am in the wedding.  I let them order my dress 2 sizes bigger than what I normally wear because that's how the measurements came out.  I'm now worried that I'm going to be swimming in the thing.  Even worse, they wanted to order my sister who normally wears a size 0 (yeah, it make me sick too ) a size 10 because her chest is very large.  She had them order a size 4, so we'll see.



poohnpigletCA said:


> Well after a few minor alterations (I say minor because I did not do them) Raggedy Ann & Andy did their ballet this past weekend.
> 
> They were so graceful....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait, here you go.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darla was standing in the crowd watching the dance. Two Dads standing behind her said how cute the costumes were!
> The girls just can't grow before June recital and we will be good.


What beautiful ballerinas!  And I'm so happy that Darla was able to hear comments on her great work, that always feels good!


----------



## SallyfromDE

mommyof3princess said:


> I told you poodle skirts.



What about a Pluto skirt?







3goofyboys said:


> Okay gals & gents I have a question.
> 
> I'm about to start making Peter Pan costumes from this pattern
> http://www.butterick.com/item/B4632.htm (sorry, it's not letting me paste the actual picture).  I read the directions and it's not wanting me to finish the bottom hem or the arm hems.  The boys are probably going to wear these to the pet & doll parade, the renaissance faire, & Disney so I'm going to have to wash them at some point, most likely multiple times.  What do you all suggest to keep the hems from looking terrible?  Fray check, should I just hem them, other ideas?



Do you think fray check on the edges might work?


----------



## KristaBelle

Thanks for all the help.  I bought Carla's Precious Dress Pattern. 

I've never posted photos before so here goes:
Tinkerbelle out of the pre-shirred fabric









My McCall's Minnie Mouse Dress disaster.  It was huge and I was determined to fix it somehow, I added elastic around the waist at the top back edge and string elastic in the neckline to pull it in a little.  Maybe a sash or something would help?  Any ideas?  Maybe it's just not wearable...









Thanks!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

KristaBelle said:


> Thanks for all the help.  I bought Carla's Precious Dress Pattern.
> 
> I've never posted photos before so here goes:
> Tinkerbelle out of the pre-shirred fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My McCall's Minnie Mouse Dress disaster.  It was huge and I was determined to fix it somehow, I added elastic around the waist at the top back edge and string elastic in the neckline to pull it in a little.  Maybe a sash or something would help?  Any ideas?  Maybe it's just not wearable...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


It doesn't look bad at all. I like it.


----------



## pixeegrl

Clutterbug said:


> Hi everyone!
> Sorry for the drive-by post, but I want to pimp out the Fabric Obession co-op.  I know that quite a few of you are members already, but for those who aren't, they are doing a Michael Miller buy right now.  Lots of Ta Dot (Minnie, Pink, Berry) and quite a few ironworks colors, some Sandi Henderson Farmers Market, they are also doing Alexander Henry right now too.  Yes, this is a shamelessly self serving post because the ones I really want aren't full yet.
> 
> Check it out here
> http://thefabricobsession.com/forum/index.php



I just registered...thanks for the link...I just have to wait for the ok by admin!


----------



## waltfans5

poohnpigletCA said:


> Well after a few minor alterations (I say minor because I did not do them) Raggedy Ann & Andy did their ballet this past weekend.
> 
> They were so graceful....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait, here you go.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girls just can't grow before June recital and we will be good.



That first picture is priceless.  Sooo cute.  The costumes are adorable!

Michelle


----------



## scmileyfan

Hi, a lurker with great admiration for the talent on here....getting ready to receive about three storage tubs of different beads...plastic, glass, seed, who knows what all.  Know of a good use for something like these?  I don't do beaded ornaments like my mother did, but I hate to just throw it out.
Ideas please....


----------



## praline3001

poohnpigletca said:


> well after a few minor alterations (i say minor because i did not do them) raggedy ann & andy did their ballet this past weekend.
> 
> They were so graceful....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh wait, here you go.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darla was standing in the crowd watching the dance. Two dads standing behind her said how cute the costumes were!
> The girls just can't grow before june recital and we will be good.



so adorable!!!!!


----------



## emcreative

Does anyone here do Hot Fix/ Iron on Crystals and Rhinestones?  I made up some designs and I want to try it, but there was VERY little at our craft store, and what was there was VERY cost prohibitive.  Just thought maybe someone could point me in the right direction.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Yeah for Hubby being home! (we like the wolverine movies too)
> What is Lush?
> -big bones, DH hair loss, Sew Beautiful, etc etc- Im thinking we were sisters in a previous life.
> 
> Topstitching- I have found practice and a steady hand. The Janome dealer wanted to know how I was sewing with straight lines for top stitching, 5/8", 1/4" without his foot with the guide (which I really need to go back and buy now) and I just said I dont know- I was taught to use my eyes and keep a steady hand- mind you this only works for me on straight lines and corners- curves are hard and Im going through a learning curve with applique/satin stitch now. But now it's bugging me- when it's not perfect I think, hmmm, I should have bought that foot- then I'd KNOW it was a perfect measurement.
> Nothing like being a happy ripper.
> 
> EDD- Estimated Due Date- mine is May 25
> 
> 
> I have too much fabric I placed an order for on FabricObession.com- I forget who I have to blame for that! Maybe it's a pregnancy thing, but I have become a fabric collector- something that was totally against my pesonality previously.
> Partly because WalMarts fabric dept is leaving and i dont know where I will be able to get Disney fabric for $4 a yard when they are gone, but then i started buying non-disney fabric- from all sorts of places- Joanns, quilt shops, online. I should put the Disney in my attic- that way my "stash" wont look so big!
> My quilt shop is giving me her cardboard thingys for free, so I have been wrapping up and organizing bit by bit.


Haha.. Yes, I wish I had a sister that was into the same things as me. My sister is into things that I don't do and don't approve of. 
I'm thinking I need one of these feet now. What is it called? I love feet. 
My collection is growing now too. I am trying to slow down, but it is hard. 
http://www.lushusa.com/shop
The forum there is quite addictive as well. THere is a link to it on that website.



praline3001 said:


> considering I actually live in St Charles parish I think I can find Lafourche in a pinch


Oh.. I could probably see your house from mine on a clear day. 



praline3001 said:


> I love their stuff!!!! I love their moisturizers!


Oooh.. which one do you have? I have the dream cream and imperialis for my face. I am hoping to switch the facial one when I run out. They are running a promo right now that I just took advantage of. Spend 40 dollars and get a free 3 oz dream cream. I love that stuff.



revrob said:


> YES, I do want to go to Marth Pullen Market.  I was just thinking about that yesterday that I need to see if you were gonna go and if you had registered.
> 
> As far as the needles go - well, I hadn't anticipated needing needles so quickly.  This was another lesson learned the hard way on my serger.  I had forgotten that I had a gathering foot for my old serger.  Let's just say they're not interchangeable!  I went through several needles in just a matter of minutes.  THEN I realized what I had done.


Oh goodness.. I get so scared when I hear the sound of breaking needles. I always worry where it could fly to. Some of those thing fly out with alot of force. 
I do want to go to Market.. I need to see if hubby is home or not. He liked the idea of me going and he could stay in Tyler with my in laws and we could stay in Dallas. Does that sound good? I should log into facebook. Might be easier to talk about it there.




Eyore4Ever149 said:


> My Grandmother passed away at 4:30am this morning. Last night before bed I made the decision that Im passed my "window" of being able to make the drive and I will be the only family member to miss her funeral. They have not set a date yet. I cleaned my kitchen in her memory this morning.


Aww.. 
How sweet of you to spend a day in memory of her by doing the things that she did. Sounds like you must be alot like her. Is that where you got your sewing talents from?



kstgelais4 said:


> I have Strawberry shortcake over on the Fabric swap thread!
> And I   LUSH. It's all I use.
> 
> 
> That would be me  Enjoy your fabric!


OOoh.. I need to go and check out the thread. I don't have much up for trade though. 
I am still pretty new to Lush. I picked out my second bar of soap yesterday. I got Sultana. I hope I like it. I'm up for any product recommendations!



3goofyboys said:


> Okay gals & gents I have a question.
> 
> I'm about to start making Peter Pan costumes from this pattern
> http://www.butterick.com/item/B4632.htm (sorry, it's not letting me paste the actual picture).  I read the directions and it's not wanting me to finish the bottom hem or the arm hems.  The boys are probably going to wear these to the pet & doll parade, the renaissance faire, & Disney so I'm going to have to wash them at some point, most likely multiple times.  What do you all suggest to keep the hems from looking terrible?  Fray check, should I just hem them, other ideas?


I would definitely hem it. That or make it out of something that doesn't fray.. like micro suede. Rolled hem would look great if you can do that.



Adi12982 said:


> EDD - could be Estimated Date of Delivery or Estimated Due Date. . . .I think they changed it because people felt its my due date I should go now, or shouldn't go before, and that is just an estimate.  I think less than 1% of babies are born on their actual due date.


Hannah was born 2 days before her EDD.. 



revrob said:


> I can't wait to get my patterns from that buy!  I'm waiting for some fabric to come in before I request shipping.  What do you think of the pattern?  Does it look easy?


I got all of thoes patterns from another co-op. I loooove them. I have one in the works right now. Her directions seem pretty great so far.  I want to make Kyoko, but can't decide what fabrics to use yet. I am making Frida right now and want to make Emma as well. THey are soo cute and different!



Tinka_Belle said:


> I have to buy a dress or nice pant suit or something for the wedding that I am going to in June. I hate buying fancy clothes. Jeans and a nice shirt is all I need.
> 
> I finally finished Copper cabling today in school. I know that I did good, because I am the one who was able to get the Battle Star to work.  I also ended up helping the 3 guys that were taking the test at the same time. Men!! I was also helping another girl finish Motors and Generators in between the copper cabling test sections. Everyone keeps saying how smart I am in that class and I didn't realize it until today.


Whoa! What are you going to school for? That totally goes over my head.



SallyfromDE said:


> What about a Pluto skirt?


Pluto skirt totally made me LOL!



KristaBelle said:


> My McCall's Minnie Mouse Dress disaster.  It was huge and I was determined to fix it somehow, I added elastic around the waist at the top back edge and string elastic in the neckline to pull it in a little.  Maybe a sash or something would help?  Any ideas?  Maybe it's just not wearable...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


I like how you did your mock smock dresses. I think Minnie looks fine.


----------



## carrie6466

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> My Grandmother passed away at 4:30am this morning. Last night before bed I made the decision that Im passed my "window" of being able to make the drive and I will be the only family member to miss her funeral. They have not set a date yet. I cleaned my kitchen in her memory this morning.



So sorry to hear about your grandmother.


----------



## TotalSnowWhite

Just thought I'd peek in here!

I made some things (definitely prototypes!!) from the tutu/bow thread, but it got me in a crafty mood, so I'm considering getting my sewing machine down.  It was on sale, so I bought it but never used it.  I really can't do much more than a pillow laughing, but some of the projects I've seen on some sites seem really simple.

Anyway, just love looking at everyone's creations!!


----------



## waltfans5

My McCall's Minnie Mouse Dress disaster.  It was huge and I was determined to fix it somehow, I added elastic around the waist at the top back edge and string elastic in the neckline to pull it in a little.  Maybe a sash or something would help?  Any ideas?  Maybe it's just not wearable...









Thanks![/QUOTE]


I think the dress and your little model are super cute.  I don't think the dress needs anything added.

Michelle  DHDD (6)DD (4)DD (2)


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Sorry I don't have time to quote everyone...and I know I am forgetting some but I love everything that I have seen.  

I also broke my serger yesterday, and I am pretty sure that it is not going to be worth it to get it fixed..so maybe I should ask for a serger for mother's day?   

Wendy..love the itty bitty dress.  Baby Julia is just precious!  Love the rest of your big give shirts, and the pooh outfit!

Tanyaandallie...love the mickey mouse bowling shirt, and the minnie dot dress!!   Your kids are adorable.

Eyore4Ever19  I am so sorry for your loss.  Cant wait to see the completed cupcake purse.  I love the fabric that you pick.    You look fabulous!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

KristaBelle said:


> Thanks!



I think the minnie mouse outfit looks fine the way it is!


----------



## revrob

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Sorry I don't have time to quote everyone...and I know I am forgetting some but I love everything that I have seen.
> 
> I also broke my serger yesterday, and I am pretty sure that it is not going to be worth it to get it fixed..so maybe I should ask for a serger for mother's day?
> 
> Wendy..love the itty bitty dress.  Baby Julia is just precious!  Love the rest of your big give shirts, and the pooh outfit!
> 
> Tanyaandallie...love the mickey mouse bowling shirt, and the minnie dot dress!!   Your kids are adorable.
> 
> Eyore4Ever19  I am so sorry for your loss.  Cant wait to see the completed cupcake purse.  I love the fabric that you pick.    You look fabulous!



Mother's Day is a GREAT excuse to get a new serger!


----------



## billwendy

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> My Grandmother passed away at 4:30am this morning. Last night before bed I made the decision that Im passed my "window" of being able to make the drive and I will be the only family member to miss her funeral. They have not set a date yet. I cleaned my kitchen in her memory this morning.



Awww, think of all the wonderful times you had together - treasure them!! Prayers for you and your family....



coteau_chick said:


> I love this quilt.  The itty bitty dress is sooooooooooo cute.  The baby is precious.  I am going to have to make one of those dresses now.  I love the winnie the pooh skirt.  Grace is having a Pooh bday party next month.  I might try to make her one.  Thanks for the tip on the round neck top stitching.  To answer your question I don't use binding.  I just did a roll seam or what ever you call it.  I found that when I put the round neck part on I don't stitch to close to the gathered part.  When I turn it right side out I just iron it down and stitch past it.  It stays down better that way.  I know I am not explaining this too good.  Sorry.



Any chance you have pictures so I could follow? Im a visual learner - lol!

Thanks for the nice comments on Baby Julia and her blankie etc.....I wish I knew her parents better to know if they really like it or not - I'd love to whip up some more for her - soooo easy to make!!!

Daniel Update - he is in the hospital right now getting mega chemo treatment again, but is in good spirits. God is really blessing him as he continues to feel pretty well and is usually bright eyed and bushy tailed lately!! 

Anyway - my DH was up visiting him today after he dropped me off at work, and Daniel's PT was trying to convince him to do a Phillies meet and greet as a Make a Wish wish - Daniel kept saying something that sounded all garbly and shaking his head at her - finally Daniels dad said "I know what he is saying" and he encouraged Daniel to take his time and speak slowly and guess how it came out "DISNEY WORLD"!!!!!!!! How is that for a good wish!! I think they are still a while away from applying - but hey Thats my boy!!! Daniel's dad hinted around to my DH if we may come to help them - the other 2 boys (special needs) are a handful, plus the 1 year old and Daniel - they would definately need help!!! But anyways heck Disney is waaaaayyyyy better than a Phillies game!!!!!!

I cant seem to get that free handbag pattern that someone posted the finished version of over the weekend - I love it!! Im already signed up for the newsletter though!! Does anyone know if the Simple and Chic handbag is enormous? It looks so big with Megan holding it in the pictures - ?>>

THanks, Wendy


----------



## Twins+2more

The girls are in bed.  we leave at 3:30 in the morning.


----------



## Stephres

Wendy, it's between a purse and totebag size. Megan's teacher uses it for bringing books to and from school. It's as big as those vera bradley bags, if you know those.

ps. Why don't I measure it? Megan has two! It's 11x15x4. HTH!


----------



## billwendy

Twins+2more said:


> The girls are in bed.  we leave at 3:30 in the morning.





Have a Magical Trip!!


----------



## coteau_chick

billwendy said:


> Awww, think of all the wonderful times you had together - treasure them!! Prayers for you and your family....
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance you have pictures so I could follow? Im a visual learner - lol!
> 
> Thanks for the nice comments on Baby Julia and her blankie etc.....I wish I knew her parents better to know if they really like it or not - I'd love to whip up some more for her - soooo easy to make!!!
> 
> Daniel Update - he is in the hospital right now getting mega chemo treatment again, but is in good spirits. God is really blessing him as he continues to feel pretty well and is usually bright eyed and bushy tailed lately!!
> 
> Anyway - my DH was up visiting him today after he dropped me off at work, and Daniel's PT was trying to convince him to do a Phillies meet and greet as a Make a Wish wish - Daniel kept saying something that sounded all garbly and shaking his head at her - finally Daniels dad said "I know what he is saying" and he encouraged Daniel to take his time and speak slowly and guess how it came out "DISNEY WORLD"!!!!!!!! How is that for a good wish!! I think they are still a while away from applying - but hey Thats my boy!!! Daniel's dad hinted around to my DH if we may come to help them - the other 2 boys (special needs) are a handful, plus the 1 year old and Daniel - they would definately need help!!! But anyways heck Disney is waaaaayyyyy better than a Phillies game!!!!!!
> 
> I cant seem to get that free handbag pattern that someone posted the finished version of over the weekend - I love it!! Im already signed up for the newsletter though!! Does anyone know if the Simple and Chic handbag is enormous? It looks so big with Megan holding it in the pictures - ?>>
> 
> THanks, Wendy



Sorry I don't have any pictures.  With the instructions I gave you it made you wish I was still a lurker.  I am sure I confused you.  Sorry.  I will try to take pictures next time I make one so I can explain it to you better.  I am having a hard time right now trying to iron wonder under to material.  I can't get it to peel off after I iron it.  My wonder under didn't come with instructions so I am probbaly doing it wrong.  I am making a personalized name  pillow from YCMT.  It will be my first attempt at appliqueing.  SP???


----------



## billwendy

coteau_chick said:


> Sorry I don't have any pictures.  With the instructions I gave you it made you wish I was still a lurker.  I am sure I confused you.  Sorry.  I will try to take pictures next time I make one so I can explain it to you better.  I am having a hard time right now trying to iron wonder under to material.  I can't get it to peel off after I iron it.  My wonder under didn't come with instructions so I am probbaly doing it wrong.  I am making a personalized name  pillow from YCMT.  It will be my first attempt at appliqueing.  SP???



No way - I like you chatting better!! next time would be GREAT!!

You can do that pillow!!!!! You go girl!!!


----------



## waltfans5

Twins+2more said:


> The girls are in bed.  we leave at 3:30 in the morning.





Have a great time!


----------



## paysensmom

jessica52877 said:


> I didn't see this answered but did kind of skim. The bodice measurements are usually in the pattern. Look for a little box somewhere and it will say size 2 chest measurement -- and then inches -- .
> 
> 
> Thank you for replying! I did figure it out! This is my first time trying a dress or a pattern for that matter! I got all of the skirt strips cut out last night.
> Do you all think it would be alright if I only use THREE different materials and just make the third pattern stripes a tad wider? I figured it out and they would need to be 5.4 vice 4.5
> 
> Would that look alright?


----------



## mommyof3princess

poohnpigletCA said:


> Well after a few minor alterations (I say minor because I did not do them) Raggedy Ann & Andy did their ballet this past weekend.
> 
> They were so graceful....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait, here you go.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darla was standing in the crowd watching the dance. Two Dads standing behind her said how cute the costumes were!
> The girls just can't grow before June recital and we will be good.


Oh those are two cute models. Great job darla.



SallyfromDE said:


> What about a Pluto skirt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think fray check on the edges might work?


Love the pluto skirt so cute.



waltfans5 said:


> My McCall's Minnie Mouse Dress disaster.  It was huge and I was determined to fix it somehow, I added elastic around the waist at the top back edge and string elastic in the neckline to pull it in a little.  Maybe a sash or something would help?  Any ideas?  Maybe it's just not wearable...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


 It's cute I I love minnie dot. 






Twins+2more said:


> The girls are in bed.  we leave at 3:30 in the morning.



Have a fun and safe trip.


----------



## twob4him

Twins+2more said:


> The girls are in bed.  we leave at 3:30 in the morning.



I am way behind but I wanted to wish you a wonderful trip Michelle!  Here's some pixie dust for your travels!!!


----------



## jessica52877

paysensmom said:


> jessica52877 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see this answered but did kind of skim. The bodice measurements are usually in the pattern. Look for a little box somewhere and it will say size 2 chest measurement -- and then inches -- .
> 
> 
> Thank you for replying! I did figure it out! This is my first time trying a dress or a pattern for that matter! I got all of the skirt strips cut out last night.
> Do you all think it would be alright if I only use THREE different materials and just make the third pattern stripes a tad wider? I figured it out and they would need to be 5.4 vice 4.5
> 
> Would that look alright?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I tend to only use 3. For some reason I can't put more then 3 fabrics  together that I like and look good laying next to each other! Just figure out the math, which you already have.
Click to expand...


----------



## carrie6466

Twins+2more said:


> The girls are in bed.  we leave at 3:30 in the morning.



Have a Great TIME!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

disneymommieof2 said:


> Grandpa died this morning. Thank you all so much for your thoughts and prayers.


 I'm so sorry for your loss.



danicaw said:


> I am soo sorry
> 
> 
> Cute! Great job!
> 
> 
> I have been lurking, and I am sure I have missed some, but everything posted is great. Cute Tink outfit! Love the precious dresses - I want that pattern next.
> I made hubby a laptop sleeve with the pattern from YCMT. I won't post pics - its plain black w/ black zipper. But it was my first zipper! So, I am proud it works and look good.
> I finally got DD dress done!!!! Thanks for your help in picking the striped fabric... I like how it turned out. She is napping so no model, but she had it on last night before I had the ruffle and ties on and didn't want to take it off, so thats a good sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics off my phone... the real camera needs to be charged.
> So, I still need practice with gathering and ruffles and I think a ruffle foot (or whatever its called) would make life easier, but putting the bias tape on is that cause me the most grief. It looks a bit twisty... not sure if an iron would take care of that or not... I really didn't notice it til I looked at the pictures. I am hoping that when its on a moving 2 year old it will be harder to see the few things I messed up on
> I promised DS a new tie this week also, that should be quicker than the dress



Soooooooo cute!



princessmom29 said:


> Anna- So sorry for your loss
> 
> Lori- LOVE the super girl. Do you mindtelling me where you got the applique? I understand if you don't want to say as you sell, but i would love to have t for personal use!
> 
> Ok ladies, I finally figured out what as wrong with my new embroidery machine,... ME!!!! It just wasn't doing what I wanted it too, and i was almost ready to chuck it when it dawned on me what I was doing wrong. THE HOOP WAS UPSIDE DOWN!!!! I` don't understand how it could even sew that way, but it did 2 complete appliques with the hoop upside down. I did minnie tonight with it rught side up and the difference is huge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the pice is burry. Didn't notice that untill I posted it.
> 
> I feel really silly, but at least I fugured it out!


I love it!  She's adorable-



MinnieVanMom said:


> I have been busy but not with sewing very much.  Today I did finish the Give give shirts for Matt.  I felt called to make shirts for Matt.  The Star Wars shirt was designed by Dom13 on the Disign forum.  He has been a great help in teaching me photoshop.  Thanks to Jessica for teaching me my first applique the Jack head.  This one didn't come out as good as I planned but I am out of shirts.


That shirt is awesome!


mommyof3princess said:


> Hi all I am hoping for opnions on this skirt. I am not sure I am liking the ruffle. I thought I would just do simple tucks but I don't know tia. I haven't top stiched around the bottom yet because I am not sure I want to keep it like that.



I really like it like it is


tanyaandallie said:


> I wanted to post pics of the Minnie dot dress  and ds's mickey bowling shirt.  I couldn't post before our trip because I didn't finish them until the night before we left.
> 
> Thank so much Jenny (Enchanted Princess) for the minnie dot fabric! I'm super happy with the dress!  The bowling shirt is less than perfect.  My machine kept messing up the button holes.  UGH.  It's so undependable!!  But, I did figure out why the placket on the last shirt I did was too long!  I forgot to cut the pattern piece to the right size.  OOPS!


I think they both look great!  I love the bowling shirt.



billwendy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> A month or so ago I posted this itty bitty dress and the baby rag quilt -  well, this picture is of the REAL THING!! Baby Julia!!! I think she is about 7 weeks old!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Make a Wish package is finished!! The Disney Dogs shirt for Joseph, and Disney Cats shirt for Abbigail - plus a pink bow and a pooh bow (Im not good at bows, do you think these re okay to send?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to go with this story book twirl...


Ohhhhh, so precious!


mommyof3princess said:


> Oh they are so cute.
> 
> 
> Yes I am keeping it and I found a model just for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh what a beautiful litt baby girl. I love all the maw things great job.
> 
> 
> And thank you to all for your opnions on the polkheart skirt. Her is My Megan modeling.


See?  It looks fab!


poohnpigletCA said:


> Well after a few minor alterations (I say minor because I did not do them) Raggedy Ann & Andy did their ballet this past weekend.
> 
> They were so graceful....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait, here you go.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darla was standing in the crowd watching the dance. Two Dads standing behind her said how cute the costumes were!
> The girls just can't grow before June recital and we will be good.



They are the cutest things since sliced bread; absolutely adorable; the costumes are perfect.


----------



## t-beri

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> My Grandmother passed away at 4:30am this morning. Last night before bed I made the decision that Im passed my "window" of being able to make the drive and I will be the only family member to miss her funeral. They have not set a date yet. I cleaned my kitchen in her memory this morning.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Serger question:  So, I've been sewing like crazy (will post pics when hubby brings my camera home from his business trip.)  And I'm starting to think a serger is a necessity, not a luxury.  Only problem is, $$$.  I've found some of the Singer type machines on sale around 225-250; is it worth it to get one of these?  Or should I save up for a Bernina/Janome type version?  I'm not planning to sell, just make stuff for my family and gifts.  Thanks.


----------



## princessmom29

ireland_nicole said:


> Serger question:  So, I've been sewing like crazy (will post pics when hubby brings my camera home from his business trip.)  And I'm starting to think a serger is a necessity, not a luxury.  Only problem is, $$$.  I've found some of the Singer type machines on sale around 225-250; is it worth it to get one of these?  Or should I save up for a Bernina/Janome type version?  I'm not planning to sell, just make stuff for my family and gifts.  Thanks.



I came to the same conclusion about 2 months after I started sewing. I have the $200 singer from walmart and I am completely happy with it. It finishes seams and does a rolled edge hem, and that's all I really need.


----------



## billwendy

princessmom29 said:


> I came to the same conclusion about 2 months after I started sewing. I have the $200 singer from walmart and I am completely happy with it. It finishes seams and does a rolled edge hem, and that's all I really need.



This is the one I have as well - I got it for under $200- wasnt it on sale recently with a rollback??? It really does make a huge difference in the edges inside of the garment - Im still not positive I have all the setting right - would you like to share what you have yours set at??? what do you change setting for for the rolled hem? Inquiring minds want to know~


----------



## kmbyoung94

Twins+2more said:


> The girls are in bed.  we leave at 3:30 in the morning.



I hope y'all have loads of fun! I hope we get to take Kristin this summer. She so does love Mickey The Mouse as she calls him.


----------



## kmbyoung94

ireland_nicole said:


> Serger question:  So, I've been sewing like crazy (will post pics when hubby brings my camera home from his business trip.)  And I'm starting to think a serger is a necessity, not a luxury.  Only problem is, $$$.  I've found some of the Singer type machines on sale around 225-250; is it worth it to get one of these?  Or should I save up for a Bernina/Janome type version?  I'm not planning to sell, just make stuff for my family and gifts.  Thanks.



I my self bought the 4 thread Singer serger at Walmart for 178.00. It works like a dream and is Very Very easy to thread. The lady at the sewing shop I use told me a fancy 5 thread machine is what I would need if I was doing tons of t-shirt construction. For me the simple 4 thread is all I need so I had money left over to buy fabric. And I am happy with the choice I made. I hope this helps.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Hi all!  Sorry I have been away for a few days...trying to sew...but keep getting pulled away for one reason or another...

I kinda skimmed this morning...PRAYERS for all the losses that have taken place in the last few days...  I am so sorry!


I need to ask for prayers...I wish I could go into detail right now, but I am not sure I should share on a public forum...but just say we are having a hard time in our community right now and we need prayers for sure!   Ugh...that's all I can say!


----------



## princessmom29

billwendy said:


> This is the one I have as well - I got it for under $200- wasnt it on sale recently with a rollback??? It really does make a huge difference in the edges inside of the garment - Im still not positive I have all the setting right - would you like to share what you have yours set at??? what do you change setting for for the rolled hem? Inquiring minds want to know~



I have mine set at 3 across the board for regular surging. Sometimes I have to go up or down a hlf a spot for different fabrics depending on the weight. For the rolled edge hem I use the settings in the book for the one that rolls under completely. I will look in my manual tonight and give you the numbers. Sometimes i have to increase the tension in the bottom thread depending on the fabric, but for just regular cotton fabric it works really well. I need to do a thorough cleaning on mine. I find that when my stitches don't look quite right and I think the tension is off it is usually some lint or thread stuck in the works somewhere.


----------



## MiniGirl

I have had fun oohing and awwwing over all the cute creations posted lately. Please keep them coming.



ireland_nicole said:


> Serger question:  So, I've been sewing like crazy (will post pics when hubby brings my camera home from his business trip.)  And I'm starting to think a serger is a necessity, not a luxury.  Only problem is, $$$.  I've found some of the Singer type machines on sale around 225-250; is it worth it to get one of these?  Or should I save up for a Bernina/Janome type version?  I'm not planning to sell, just make stuff for my family and gifts.  Thanks.



I have a White serger. It is the cheap serger from the Husquvarna (sp?) store inside Joann's. I've had it for almost 6 years now, and I have not oiled it and done all those maintainence type things I am supposed to be doing. I have had no problems and am just noticing that it will get hot if I'm finishing a lot of edges really fast without stopping (roller hems on lots of ruffles, for example). I will probably need a new one within a year or 2. (Okay, actually, I want a new one because I want to keep white thread in one for constructing and finishing seams and then have one that I can change out the color thread on for rolled hems, etc). That's a whole 'nother story though. LOL!!!) Also, while I would not say a serger is a necessity, I would hate to not have one now. I actually sew with mine and I love the ease of attaching seams and finishing them off in one easy step. Seriously, I put it right up there with my ruffling foot, and some of you know how much I LOVE my ruffler.

Prayers, too, for all those who have suffered loss and have asked for them.


----------



## DisneyMOM09

Here are my girls' Stripwork dresses for our breakfast at Cindrella's Castle! 

Kaitlyn's dress (front)





back






Lauren's Dress (front)





back





and here are some pictures of my Kaitlyn sitting in my mom's lap, learnig about her sewing machine! My future sewer!!!





















Prayers are being said for those in need!


----------



## HeatherSue

KristaBelle said:


>


They're both great!!! I love the minnie dot one! I think it would look cute with a wide sash.  But, it looks great as is, too!



scmileyfan said:


> Hi, a lurker with great admiration for the talent on here....getting ready to receive about three storage tubs of different beads...plastic, glass, seed, who knows what all.  Know of a good use for something like these?  I don't do beaded ornaments like my mother did, but I hate to just throw it out.
> Ideas please....


  I'm not sure, besides making jewelry or something.  Sorry I'm not more help!

*Emcreative:*  Was it you asking about hot fix crystals?  I know we have some online stores in the bookmarks that sell them pretty cheap.  I imagine if you search for "crystals" something would pop up.



TotalSnowWhite said:


> Just thought I'd peek in here!
> 
> I made some things (definitely prototypes!!) from the tutu/bow thread, but it got me in a crafty mood, so I'm considering getting my sewing machine down.  It was on sale, so I bought it but never used it.  I really can't do much more than a pillow laughing, but some of the projects I've seen on some sites seem really simple.
> 
> Anyway, just love looking at everyone's creations!!


!!  Get out that sewing machine!  If you can make a pillow, you can make a pillowcase dress, then easy fit pants, then a peasant dress, then a simply sweet dress, etc...etc...  We'll help you out with any questions you might have.  We love newbies!



billwendy said:


> :
> Daniel Update - he is in the hospital right now getting mega chemo treatment again, but is in good spirits. God is really blessing him as he continues to feel pretty well and is usually bright eyed and bushy tailed lately!!
> 
> Anyway - my DH was up visiting him today after he dropped me off at work, and Daniel's PT was trying to convince him to do a Phillies meet and greet as a Make a Wish wish - Daniel kept saying something that sounded all garbly and shaking his head at her - finally Daniels dad said "I know what he is saying" and he encouraged Daniel to take his time and speak slowly and guess how it came out "DISNEY WORLD"!!!!!!!!:How is that for a good wish!! I think they are still a while away from applying - but hey Thats my boy!!! Daniel's dad hinted around to my DH if we may come to help them - the other 2 boys (special needs) are a handful, plus the 1 year old and Daniel - they would definately need help!!! But anyways heck Disney is waaaaayyyyy better than a Phillies game!!!!!!
> 
> I cant seem to get that free handbag pattern that someone posted the finished version of over the weekend - I love it!! Im already signed up for the newsletter though!! Does anyone know if the Simple and Chic handbag is enormous? It looks so big with Megan holding it in the pictures - ?>>
> 
> THanks, Wendy


That is AWESOME that he picked Disney World!! Plus, you might get to go along? I'm still praying for Daniel and your family.



Twins+2more said:


> The girls are in bed.  we leave at 3:30 in the morning.






paysensmom said:


> Thank you for replying! I did figure it out! This is my first time trying a dress or a pattern for that matter! I got all of the skirt strips cut out last night.
> Do you all think it would be alright if I only use THREE different materials and just make the third pattern stripes a tad wider? I figured it out and they would need to be 5.4 vice 4.5
> 
> Would that look alright?


I think that would look great!  Several people have done stripwork skirts with different widths for the strips.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I need to ask for prayers...I wish I could go into detail right now, but I am not sure I should share on a public forum...but just say we are having a hard time in our community right now and we need prayers for sure!   Ugh...that's all I can say!






DisneyMOM09 said:


>



Those dresses are BEAUTIFUL!  I love sparkles!!! You did a wonderful job on them.  I also love the pictures of your little girl on Grandma's lap at the sewing machine.  Too sweet!


----------



## coteau_chick

DisneyMOM09 said:


> Here are my girls' Stripwork dresses for our breakfast at Cindrella's Castle!
> 
> Kaitlyn's dress (front)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauren's Dress (front)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here are some pictures of my Kaitlyn sitting in my mom's lap, learnig about her sewing machine! My future sewer!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prayers are being said for those in need!



I love the dresses.  The fabric colors are so soft looking.  It is just soothing colors.  I  have the same thread rack as you and the same container by your purse on your snack bar. LOL


----------



## bear_mom

Back from our 9 day trip, we had a great time. We stayed at the Pop and had GREAT bus service. The girls got lots of comments on their custom outfits, except they didn't want to dress the same on this trip so they wore their matching outfits on different days. Guess it had to come to an end sometime. The only disappointment was Jenna was so excited to see Tink and she wanted to save her Tink outfit for that day. So we get to Toontown early, still have a 45 minute wait and then Tink doesn't say a word about her outfit. She was pretty disappointed. This is the outfit:






I don't think she will ever want to go see the fairies again .

I want to start planning another trip, but I told dh that I wouldn't ask for another one until after we went on a big ski trip out to Colorado.  Plus I want to see Disney with all the holiday lights, so hopefully in about 20 months we can go again. 

Now time to download all the pictures and try and catch up.

Emily


----------



## coteau_chick

I am trying to make a personalized name pillow from YCMT.  I bought wonder under.  I asked the lady at joanns for heat n bond lite and she sold me this wonder under.  I am having fits with it.  When I iron it to the fabric and cut out the letters they don't peel.  the fabric frays and some of the glue isn't even on the whole letter.  I can use any advice you can give.  I need to finish this today for a b-day gift.  I don't live near a fabric store so I have to make this wonder under do.  It didn't even come with instructions.  I had to search the internet to find the instructions.  I am setting my iron on hot no steam and pressing for 5 to 7 seconds.  
 PLEASE HELP


----------



## NaeNae

coteau_chick said:


> I am trying to make a personalized name pillow from YCMT.  I bought wonder under.  I asked the lady at joanns for heat n bond lite and she sold me this wonder under.  I am having fits with it.  When I iron it to the fabric and cut out the letters they don't peel.  the fabric frays and some of the glue isn't even on the whole letter.  I can use any advice you can give.  I need to finish this today for a b-day gift.  I don't live near a fabric store so I have to make this wonder under do.  It didn't even come with instructions.  I had to search the internet to find the instructions.  I am setting my iron on hot no steam and pressing for 5 to 7 seconds.
> PLEASE HELP



Here are the directions on my wonder under.
1. Place rough side against wrong side of fabric.  Press for 5-8 sec with hot, dry iron.  Let cool, draw desired shape onto paper backing, then cut.
2.  Gently peel off paper backing.  Position fusible fabric, web side down, on the project.  Cover with DAMP press cloth.  With iron at WOOL setting, press FIRMLY for 10-15 sec. (Heavier fabrics = more time.)  Repeat, lifting and overlapping iron until all fabric is fused.  Premove press cloth and iron fabric to eliminate excess moisture.  
TIP: Use your damp press cloth as a temp. and timing guide.  After 10 sec, press cloth should be dry.  If not, raise iron temp or hold iron in place a few sec longer.

I haven't used Wonder Under in a while so I don't have any other suggestions.  I hope maybe this helps.  Good Luck.


----------



## phins_jazy

emcreative said:


> Does anyone here do Hot Fix/ Iron on Crystals and Rhinestones?  I made up some designs and I want to try it, but there was VERY little at our craft store, and what was there was VERY cost prohibitive.  Just thought maybe someone could point me in the right direction.



I've used ebay as well as this site http://hotfixqueen.com/ for hot fix crystals.  Hope it helps!



ireland_nicole said:


> Serger question:  So, I've been sewing like crazy (will post pics when hubby brings my camera home from his business trip.)  And I'm starting to think a serger is a necessity, not a luxury.  Only problem is, $$$.  I've found some of the Singer type machines on sale around 225-250; is it worth it to get one of these?  Or should I save up for a Bernina/Janome type version?  I'm not planning to sell, just make stuff for my family and gifts.  Thanks.



I got my serger at joanns too.  I got the cheapie model and it works just great for me.  I mainly use it to finish my seams.  I'm too chicken to change the settings around.  



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi all!  Sorry I have been away for a few days...trying to sew...but keep getting pulled away for one reason or another...
> 
> I kinda skimmed this morning...PRAYERS for all the losses that have taken place in the last few days...  I am so sorry!
> 
> 
> I need to ask for prayers...I wish I could go into detail right now, but I am not sure I should share on a public forum...but just say we are having a hard time in our community right now and we need prayers for sure!   Ugh...that's all I can say!



Prayers being said!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

bear_mom said:


> Back from our 9 day trip, we had a great time. We stayed at the Pop and had GREAT bus service. The girls got lots of comments on their custom outfits, except they didn't want to dress the same on this trip so they wore their matching outfits on different days. Guess it had to come to an end sometime. The only disappointment was Jenna was so excited to see Tink and she wanted to save her Tink outfit for that day. So we get to Toontown early, still have a 45 minute wait and then Tink doesn't say a word about her outfit. She was pretty disappointed. This is the outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think she will ever want to go see the fairies again .
> 
> I want to start planning another trip, but I told dh that I wouldn't ask for another one until after we went on a big ski trip out to Colorado.  Plus I want to see Disney with all the holiday lights, so hopefully in about 20 months we can go again.
> 
> Now time to download all the pictures and try and catch up.
> 
> Emily


Oh No! Poor dear. It really is cute. I would have figured that Tink would have made a fuss over it. Maybe it was her time!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

revrob said:


> Mother's Day is a GREAT excuse to get a new serger!



Yeahh..I think so, too!  DH told me to go ahead and buy a new serger...wish I could really splurge and get the one that you have because it sound so awesome!!!   Unfortunately, I will have to get something cheaper....I am thinking maybe a Brother 3034D..which is a step up from what I broke.   I am going shopping on Saturday!



billwendy said:


> Daniel Update - he is in the hospital right now getting mega chemo treatment again, but is in good spirits. God is really blessing him as he continues to feel pretty well and is usually bright eyed and bushy tailed lately!!
> 
> Anyway - my DH was up visiting him today after he dropped me off at work, and Daniel's PT was trying to convince him to do a Phillies meet and greet as a Make a Wish wish - Daniel kept saying something that sounded all garbly and shaking his head at her - finally Daniels dad said "I know what he is saying" and he encouraged Daniel to take his time and speak slowly and guess how it came out "DISNEY WORLD"!!!!!!!! How is that for a good wish!! I think they are still a while away from applying - but hey Thats my boy!!! Daniel's dad hinted around to my DH if we may come to help them - the other 2 boys (special needs) are a handful, plus the 1 year old and Daniel - they would definately need help!!! But anyways heck Disney is waaaaayyyyy better than a Phillies game!!!!!!



I will continue to keep Daniel in my prayers.  How great that he picked Disney World.



Twins+2more said:


> The girls are in bed.  we leave at 3:30 in the morning.



You are probably on your way, but have a great trip!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi all!  Sorry I have been away for a few days...trying to sew...but keep getting pulled away for one reason or another...
> 
> I kinda skimmed this morning...PRAYERS for all the losses that have taken place in the last few days...  I am so sorry!
> 
> 
> I need to ask for prayers...I wish I could go into detail right now, but I am not sure I should share on a public forum...but just say we are having a hard time in our community right now and we need prayers for sure!   Ugh...that's all I can say!



Will keep you in my prayers.



DisneyMOM09 said:


> Here are my girls' Stripwork dresses for our breakfast at Cindrella's Castle!
> 
> Kaitlyn's dress (front)



Love the princess dress...my dd loves those glittery fabric.  



bear_mom said:


>



That is a beautiful Tink dress...sorry that Tink didn't say anythign about it!  She should have made a huge fuss over it...maybe she was having a bad day.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Thought I would share some of my latest sewing....

T-shirt for ds for dinner at Ohana....





Close up:





This is for dd..and I am not sure if I really like the "flower" buttons that I used on the applique.  I still have to do the button holes.





Close-up:





Little Einstein for ds - oops, just realized that I never went back and finish up Leo's hair because I didn't have any matching thread.  






Close-up:





I am also making dd a June applique on a Vida dress when I broke my serger!  So I will share that later when I am done.


----------



## scmileyfan

heathersue - thanks for the welcome.
I'll post a picture when i get the beads and maybe more ideas will spring up!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Thought I would share some of my latest sewing....
> 
> T-shirt for ds for dinner at Ohana....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for dd..and I am not sure if I really like the "flower" buttons that I used on the applique.  I still have to do the button holes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little Einstein for ds - oops, just realized that I never went back and finish up Leo's hair because I didn't have any matching thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also making dd a June applique on a Vida dress when I broke my serger!  So I will share that later when I am done.



Wow, I am not worthy applique master.  Your work is amazing and the button idea is great.  Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

bear_mom said:


> I don't think she will ever want to go see the fairies again .
> Emily



Aww, Emily, I am so very sorry that they didn't make any comments on the lovely outfit.  It just isn't right and I hope it didn't ruin the entire trip.  Maybe next time she will get a nicer Tink.


----------



## TotalSnowWhite

HeatherSue said:


> !!  Get out that sewing machine!  If you can make a pillow, you can make a pillowcase dress, then easy fit pants, then a peasant dress, then a simply sweet dress, etc...etc...  We'll help you out with any questions you might have.  We love newbies!



Thanks!!  I'm dying to try to make an applique, but I think I might have to wait for a little bit and work up to it.  I looked up the pillowcase dress instructions, and it looks pretty easy.

I just got off work for the summer (well, besides summer programs), like, an hour ago.  Hopefully I'll have some fun outfits to show for it!!


----------



## coteau_chick

bear_mom said:


> Back from our 9 day trip, we had a great time. We stayed at the Pop and had GREAT bus service. The girls got lots of comments on their custom outfits, except they didn't want to dress the same on this trip so they wore their matching outfits on different days. Guess it had to come to an end sometime. The only disappointment was Jenna was so excited to see Tink and she wanted to save her Tink outfit for that day. So we get to Toontown early, still have a 45 minute wait and then Tink doesn't say a word about her outfit. She was pretty disappointed. This is the outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think she will ever want to go see the fairies again .
> 
> I want to start planning another trip, but I told dh that I wouldn't ask for another one until after we went on a big ski trip out to Colorado.  Plus I want to see Disney with all the holiday lights, so hopefully in about 20 months we can go again.
> 
> Now time to download all the pictures and try and catch up.
> 
> Emily


Soooooooooooooo cute.  I made my dd a tinkerbell outfit too.  She wore it to Magic Kingdom and she actually got to wake up tink in Tinkerbell's Treasure.  I was so excited for her.  The cm working didn't even say anything about her outfit either.  I was disappointed too.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I was planning on something witty and charming for my 2000th post but ended up with just a sewing question.  Sorry.

This is the princess seam dress that is a complete FUBAR.  It was my fault for cutting out the wrong size but then I went back and cut all the seams and took it in.  It still didn't fit in the back or bust so I took in the princess seams in the back.  It was close but still off at the underarms.  They went out too much.  Then the facings were laying badly and it has gone from bad to worse.

I love the fabric and now want to cut the dress above the waistline and make a skirt with back zipper and waist band. 

Please could someone guide me through how to do this?  I do know how to cut but the waistband and zipper???


----------



## coteau_chick

NaeNae said:


> Here are the directions on my wonder under.
> 1. Place rough side against wrong side of fabric.  Press for 5-8 sec with hot, dry iron.  Let cool, draw desired shape onto paper backing, then cut.
> 2.  Gently peel off paper backing.  Position fusible fabric, web side down, on the project.  Cover with DAMP press cloth.  With iron at WOOL setting, press FIRMLY for 10-15 sec. (Heavier fabrics = more time.)  Repeat, lifting and overlapping iron until all fabric is fused.  Premove press cloth and iron fabric to eliminate excess moisture.
> TIP: Use your damp press cloth as a temp. and timing guide.  After 10 sec, press cloth should be dry.  If not, raise iron temp or hold iron in place a few sec longer.
> 
> I haven't used Wonder Under in a while so I don't have any other suggestions.  I hope maybe this helps.  Good Luck.



Thanks for the info.  I ended out pulling back a little piece of the wonder under before I trimed it around the letters.  I could still trim around and I had a head start on peeling it off with out messing up the fabric.  I figured this out on the last letter.  I now know better for next time.


----------



## livndisney

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Thought I would share some of my latest sewing....
> 
> T-shirt for ds for dinner at Ohana....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for dd..and I am not sure if I really like the "flower" buttons that I used on the applique.  I still have to do the button holes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little Einstein for ds - oops, just realized that I never went back and finish up Leo's hair because I didn't have any matching thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also making dd a June applique on a Vida dress when I broke my serger!  So I will share that later when I am done.



Oh I LOVE the flower buttons. They are perfect!


----------



## livndisney

coteau_chick said:


> Soooooooooooooo cute.  I made my dd a tinkerbell outfit too.  She wore it to Magic Kingdom and she actually got to wake up tink in Tinkerbell's Treasure.  I was so excited for her.  The cm working didn't even say anything about her outfit either.  I was disappointed too.



I just made Morgan a Fawn outfit that she cannot wait to show Fawn. I "hope" Fawn likes it LOL

I just found your trip report-your little one is ADORABLE!!!!!


----------



## danicaw

ibesue said:


> For those coming to Disneyland, let me know and I will get you directions to M&L fabrics!  Its 7 miles from the front gate at disneyland to the store!  Or I will come pick you up and take you there!!   Any excuse to drive down there!



I am going to have to check that out! 



Twins+2more said:


> The girls are in bed.  we leave at 3:30 in the morning.



Have a Great time!



DisneyMOM09 said:


> Here are my girls' Stripwork dresses for our breakfast at Cindrella's Castle!
> 
> Kaitlyn's dress (front)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prayers are being said for those in need!



Cute dresses and love the pics! Such a cutie!



bear_mom said:


> Back from our 9 day trip, we had a great time. We stayed at the Pop and had GREAT bus service. The girls got lots of comments on their custom outfits, except they didn't want to dress the same on this trip so they wore their matching outfits on different days. Guess it had to come to an end sometime. The only disappointment was Jenna was so excited to see Tink and she wanted to save her Tink outfit for that day. So we get to Toontown early, still have a 45 minute wait and then Tink doesn't say a word about her outfit. She was pretty disappointed. This is the outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think she will ever want to go see the fairies again .
> 
> I want to start planning another trip, but I told dh that I wouldn't ask for another one until after we went on a big ski trip out to Colorado.  Plus I want to see Disney with all the holiday lights, so hopefully in about 20 months we can go again.
> 
> Now time to download all the pictures and try and catch up.
> 
> Emily



Oh, I am sorry Tink didn't say anything. Its a great outfit... love the way the fairy wings make up the K. Cool idea!



EnchantedPrincess said:


> Thought I would share some of my latest sewing....
> 
> T-shirt for ds for dinner at Ohana....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for dd..and I am not sure if I really like the "flower" buttons that I used on the applique.  I still have to do the button holes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little Einstein for ds - oops, just realized that I never went back and finish up Leo's hair because I didn't have any matching thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also making dd a June applique on a Vida dress when I broke my serger!  So I will share that later when I am done.



Wow! Great job! I love tropical prints and themes and add that mouse to it and I am sold! Great job! Love it... and great image of Leo! Super job! 


So I had some time yesterday before a hair appointment and wandered into a sewing machine store.... I was hoping for more info about a ruffle foot for my machine. The ladies working don't think my machine will take one... poo. But they did encourage me to upgrade. They showed me the latest and greatest Brother/Disney machine.... insert drool here.... this thing is COOL. And 160 included Disney embroidery images ain't bad.
So the super good deal they offered me was 7998.00 with trade in....
Oh, I am still giggling. 
Maybe someday. It is a seriously cool machine. The ladies at the store had a great sense of humor about it all. They were just having fun showing me all the features of the thing. Apparently one of them just bought herself one. I wonder what kind of employee discount the get


----------



## Adi12982

Does anyone know if you can use a ruffler foot on a singer futura??


----------



## paysensmom

Where could I get a really good fabric with Aurora on it? I just made a last minute ADR for the princess dinner in Norway for my four year old daughter and me! Aurora is her absolute favorite! Any tips, ideas or suggestions?
Thanks so much!


----------



## ibesue

The Moonk's Mom said:


> I need to ask for prayers...I wish I could go into detail right now, but I am not sure I should share on a public forum...but just say we are having a hard time in our community right now and we need prayers for sure!   Ugh...that's all I can say!



Prayers are coming your way.  



DisneyMOM09 said:


> Here are my girls' Stripwork dresses for our breakfast at Cindrella's Castle!
> 
> Kaitlyn's dress (front)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here are some pictures of my Kaitlyn sitting in my mom's lap, learnig about her sewing machine! My future sewer!!!



The dresses are so cute! And sparkley!  That is great that your mom is teaching her to sew!  I think I will do that with my DGD's this summer when they visit!



bear_mom said:


> Back from our 9 day trip, we had a great time. We stayed at the Pop and had GREAT bus service. The girls got lots of comments on their custom outfits, except they didn't want to dress the same on this trip so they wore their matching outfits on different days. Guess it had to come to an end sometime. The only disappointment was Jenna was so excited to see Tink and she wanted to save her Tink outfit for that day. So we get to Toontown early, still have a 45 minute wait and then Tink doesn't say a word about her outfit. She was pretty disappointed. This is the outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think she will ever want to go see the fairies again .
> 
> I want to start planning another trip, but I told dh that I wouldn't ask for another one until after we went on a big ski trip out to Colorado.  Plus I want to see Disney with all the holiday lights, so hopefully in about 20 months we can go again.
> 
> Now time to download all the pictures and try and catch up.
> 
> Emily



I am so sorry Tink didn't notice her dress.  Remember Tink is a bit of a brat!  I can't wait to see your pictures!  I like the outfit your DD is wearing with the Tink with wings!  

Disney with all the holiday lights is magical! 



EnchantedPrincess said:


> Thought I would share some of my latest sewing....
> 
> T-shirt for ds for dinner at Ohana....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for dd..and I am not sure if I really like the "flower" buttons that I used on the applique.  I still have to do the button holes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little Einstein for ds - oops, just realized that I never went back and finish up Leo's hair because I didn't have any matching thread.
> 
> Close-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also making dd a June applique on a Vida dress when I broke my serger!  So I will share that later when I am done.



They are all gorgeous!  You did a great job.  I guess you do those by hand?  When you said you forgot his hair, my first thought was eeks, you took it out of the hoop!!  So even better job since you do it yourself!! 



TotalSnowWhite said:


> Thanks!!  I'm dying to try to make an applique, but I think I might have to wait for a little bit and work up to it.  I looked up the pillowcase dress instructions, and it looks pretty easy.
> 
> I just got off work for the summer (well, besides summer programs), like, an hour ago.  Hopefully I'll have some fun outfits to show for it!!



Enjoy your summer!  I would get to know your machine first before trying an applique!  So start with a pillowcase dress!



MinnieVanMom said:


> I was planning on something witty and charming for my 2000th post but ended up with just a sewing question.  Sorry.
> 
> This is the princess seam dress that is a complete FUBAR.  It was my fault for cutting out the wrong size but then I went back and cut all the seams and took it in.  It still didn't fit in the back or bust so I took in the princess seams in the back.  It was close but still off at the underarms.  They went out too much.  Then the facings were laying badly and it has gone from bad to worse.
> 
> I love the fabric and now want to cut the dress above the waistline and make a skirt with back zipper and waist band.
> 
> Please could someone guide me through how to do this?  I do know how to cut but the waistband and zipper???



So pretty!  I don't do alterations.  If it doesn't fit, it goes into the give away bag.   

But wow, 2000 posts!  Congrats!



danicaw said:


> So I had some time yesterday before a hair appointment and wandered into a sewing machine store.... I was hoping for more info about a ruffle foot for my machine. The ladies working don't think my machine will take one... poo. But they did encourage me to upgrade. They showed me the latest and greatest Brother/Disney machine.... insert drool here.... this thing is COOL. And 160 included Disney embroidery images ain't bad.
> So the super good deal they offered me was 7998.00 with trade in....
> Oh, I am still giggling.
> Maybe someday. It is a seriously cool machine. The ladies at the store had a great sense of humor about it all. They were just having fun showing me all the features of the thing. Apparently one of them just bought herself one. I wonder what kind of employee discount the get



You would love the machine!!  And really you can't put a price on happiness??    So back in the day, my DH bought me the top of the line Baby Lock!  I love it and wouldn't give it up.... except every time I take it in for servicing.... they tell me they can upgrade me to the newest Baby Lock for only 160 a month!!!  First time they told me that, I laughed, but it pops into my head ALL the time!!!  It comes with a little "snowman"... I was like what???  Yeah, you put the snowman on you hoop, exactly where you want the embroidery to start, and that is where it starts.  No more guessing and hoping the machine starts where you want it to start!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

MinnieVanMom said:


> Wow, I am not worthy applique master.  Your work is amazing and the button idea is great.  Have a wonderful trip!





livndisney said:


> Oh I LOVE the flower buttons. They are perfect!



Thanks..I think I will keep the buttons where they are.  



danicaw said:


> Wow! Great job! I love tropical prints and themes and add that mouse to it and I am sold! Great job! Love it... and great image of Leo! Super job!
> 
> 
> So I had some time yesterday before a hair appointment and wandered into a sewing machine store.... I was hoping for more info about a ruffle foot for my machine. The ladies working don't think my machine will take one... poo. But they did encourage me to upgrade. They showed me the latest and greatest Brother/Disney machine.... insert drool here.... this thing is COOL. And 160 included Disney embroidery images ain't bad.
> So the super good deal they offered me was 7998.00 with trade in....
> Oh, I am still giggling.
> Maybe someday. It is a seriously cool machine. The ladies at the store had a great sense of humor about it all. They were just having fun showing me all the features of the thing. Apparently one of them just bought herself one. I wonder what kind of employee discount the get



Thanks...is that the Brother Innovis 4500D machine?  I am guessing that it is for that price.  I was at one of the local sewing store couple weeks ago, and they were showing me the Brother Innovis 2500D, and what it can do!  I love it, but it was $3300...maybe some day in the far, far future or when I win the lottery! LOL


----------



## princessmom29

danicaw said:


> I am going to have to check that out!
> 
> 
> 
> Have a Great time!
> 
> 
> 
> Cute dresses and love the pics! Such a cutie!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I am sorry Tink didn't say anything. Its a great outfit... love the way the fairy wings make up the K. Cool idea!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Great job! I love tropical prints and themes and add that mouse to it and I am sold! Great job! Love it... and great image of Leo! Super job!
> 
> 
> So I had some time yesterday before a hair appointment and wandered into a sewing machine store.... I was hoping for more info about a ruffle foot for my machine. The ladies working don't think my machine will take one... poo. But they did encourage me to upgrade. They showed me the latest and greatest Brother/Disney machine.... insert drool here.... this thing is COOL. And 160 included Disney embroidery images ain't bad.
> So the super good deal they offered me was 7998.00 with trade in....
> Oh, I am still giggling.
> Maybe someday. It is a seriously cool machine. The ladies at the store had a great sense of humor about it all. They were just having fun showing me all the features of the thing. Apparently one of them just bought herself one. I wonder what kind of employee discount the get



And I thought it was bad when someone tried to sell me th $1500 Janome!


----------



## Adi12982

MinnieVanMom said:


> I was planning on something witty and charming for my 2000th post but ended up with just a sewing question.  Sorry.



WOW, congrats on hitting 2000, in a little over a year!!   I've been on for 2.5 years and still haven't gotten there!!  Guess I need to speak up more, lol!


----------



## danicaw

ibesue said:


> You would love the machine!!  And really you can't put a price on happiness??    So back in the day, my DH bought me the top of the line Baby Lock!  I love it and wouldn't give it up.... except every time I take it in for servicing.... they tell me they can upgrade me to the newest Baby Lock for only 160 a month!!!  First time they told me that, I laughed, but it pops into my head ALL the time!!!  It comes with a little "snowman"... I was like what???  Yeah, you put the snowman on you hoop, exactly where you want the embroidery to start, and that is where it starts.  No more guessing and hoping the machine starts where you want it to start!



Oh, I was introduced to the "snowman" yesterday also.... seriously cool!
The machine was the Brother Quattro 6000d.... and it has a built in camera right over the needle with a huge screen (for a sewing machine) so you can see from a birds eye view what you are doing. Cool. 
And apparently there is some way to set it up so you just tell it how far from the edge you want it to sew and it does... all by itself! It keeps the fabric straight (which I seem to struggle with) and moves it along til the end. I came home with a few spec sheets on the thing... just to drool over


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

danicaw said:


> Oh, I was introduced to the "snowman" yesterday also.... seriously cool!
> The machine was the Brother Quattro 6000d.... and it has a built in camera right over the needle with a huge screen (for a sewing machine) so you can see from a birds eye view what you are doing. Cool.
> And apparently there is some way to set it up so you just tell it how far from the edge you want it to sew and it does... all by itself! It keeps the fabric straight (which I seem to struggle with) and moves it along til the end. I came home with a few spec sheets on the thing... just to drool over



I love drooling over those spec sheets!! LOL...BUT if I have $7998 to spend, I will buy that Babylock Imagine serger that everyone talks about, a new sewing machine with a slightly lower price tag and than spend the rest on fabric/notions!  ooh.>I can dream I guess.


----------



## danicaw

EnchantedPrincess said:


> I love drooling over those spec sheets!! LOL...BUT if I have $7998 to spend, I will buy that Babylock Imagine serger that everyone talks about, a new sewing machine with a slightly lower price tag and than spend the rest on fabric/notions!  ooh.>I can dream I guess.



Yeah! I was telling hubby, imagine the stash I could put together with 7K.


----------



## ibesue

danicaw said:


> Oh, I was introduced to the "snowman" yesterday also.... seriously cool!
> The machine was the Brother Quattro 6000d.... and it has a built in camera right over the needle with a huge screen (for a sewing machine) so you can see from a birds eye view what you are doing. Cool.
> And apparently there is some way to set it up so you just tell it how far from the edge you want it to sew and it does... all by itself! It keeps the fabric straight (which I seem to struggle with) and moves it along til the end. I came home with a few spec sheets on the thing... just to drool over





EnchantedPrincess said:


> I love drooling over those spec sheets!! LOL...BUT if I have $7998 to spend, I will buy that Babylock Imagine serger that everyone talks about, a new sewing machine with a slightly lower price tag and than spend the rest on fabric/notions!  ooh.>I can dream I guess.



I love drooling over them too!  And I keep thinking, how can I make another 160 a month!!!    And I do have the stash to match!!  And I am trying to figure out how to get the serger too!


----------



## SallyfromDE

KristaBelle said:


> Thanks for all the help.  I bought Carla's Precious Dress Pattern.
> 
> I've never posted photos before so here goes:
> Tinkerbelle out of the pre-shirred fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My McCall's Minnie Mouse Dress disaster.  It was huge and I was determined to fix it somehow, I added elastic around the waist at the top back edge and string elastic in the neckline to pull it in a little.  Maybe a sash or something would help?  Any ideas?  Maybe it's just not wearable...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I think it looks cute! 



paysensmom said:


> Where could I get a really good fabric with Aurora on it? I just made a last minute ADR for the princess dinner in Norway for my four year old daughter and me! Aurora is her absolute favorite! Any tips, ideas or suggestions?
> Thanks so much!



I have seen fabric with just Aurora. It's pretty much all the Princesses. Walmarts and JoAnns have some.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I saved the fabric and made a skirt from the FUBAR dress.  I am happy overall and also learned how to do the waistband with zipper skirt.









FUBAR dress


----------



## sahm1000

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Thought I would share some of my latest sewing....
> 
> T-shirt for ds for dinner at Ohana....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for dd..and I am not sure if I really like the "flower" buttons that I used on the applique.  I still have to do the button holes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little Einstein for ds - oops, just realized that I never went back and finish up Leo's hair because I didn't have any matching thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also making dd a June applique on a Vida dress when I broke my serger!  So I will share that later when I am done.



Very cute Jenny!  Can't wait to see the Vida!  



MinnieVanMom said:


> I was planning on something witty and charming for my 2000th post but ended up with just a sewing question.  Sorry.
> 
> This is the princess seam dress that is a complete FUBAR.  It was my fault for cutting out the wrong size but then I went back and cut all the seams and took it in.  It still didn't fit in the back or bust so I took in the princess seams in the back.  It was close but still off at the underarms.  They went out too much.  Then the facings were laying badly and it has gone from bad to worse.
> 
> I love the fabric and now want to cut the dress above the waistline and make a skirt with back zipper and waist band.
> 
> Please could someone guide me through how to do this?  I do know how to cut but the waistband and zipper???



No help but you crack me up with your FUBAR!



danicaw said:


> So I had some time yesterday before a hair appointment and wandered into a sewing machine store.... I was hoping for more info about a ruffle foot for my machine. The ladies working don't think my machine will take one... poo. But they did encourage me to upgrade. They showed me the latest and greatest Brother/Disney machine.... insert drool here.... this thing is COOL. And 160 included Disney embroidery images ain't bad.
> So the super good deal they offered me was 7998.00 with trade in....
> Oh, I am still giggling.
> Maybe someday. It is a seriously cool machine. The ladies at the store had a great sense of humor about it all. They were just having fun showing me all the features of the thing. Apparently one of them just bought herself one. I wonder what kind of employee discount the get



Holy cow!  $8000!  yikes!  I'm thinking that even with the employee discount it couldn't be any better than half off.  Wow!  



paysensmom said:


> Where could I get a really good fabric with Aurora on it? I just made a last minute ADR for the princess dinner in Norway for my four year old daughter and me! Aurora is her absolute favorite! Any tips, ideas or suggestions?
> Thanks so much!



I've never seen any fabric with just Aurora but there are lots of fabrics with her on it with the other princesses.  Wal-Mart usually has a selection or there is always Ebay.




danicaw said:


> Oh, I was introduced to the "snowman" yesterday also.... seriously cool!
> The machine was the Brother Quattro 6000d.... and it has a built in camera right over the needle with a huge screen (for a sewing machine) so you can see from a birds eye view what you are doing. Cool.
> And apparently there is some way to set it up so you just tell it how far from the edge you want it to sew and it does... all by itself! It keeps the fabric straight (which I seem to struggle with) and moves it along til the end. I came home with a few spec sheets on the thing... just to drool over




Wow!  That sounds fantastic!  But for that price tag I guess it ought to!


----------



## Miz Diz

OMG!  You all have really fab stuff on here.  

I really can't sew that well.  Would love to take a class someday, but until that happens, I will keep doing simple stuff.  I am going to attempt to add a Mickey Head to a dress that I bought dd.  Of course, I will practice first on something else.  

QUESTION........

How in the world do I get this Mickey head on?

I was planning on cutting the Mickey Head out, bonding it to the dress, then sewing around the Mickey Head with tiny zigzags.  I wasn't going to fold any of the edges down b/c I figured this would mess up around the curves.  Am I on track here?  Or should I just forget about it before I waste my time?


----------



## jessica52877

Miz Diz said:


> OMG!  You all have really fab stuff on here.
> 
> I really can't sew that well.  Would love to take a class someday, but until that happens, I will keep doing simple stuff.  I am going to attempt to add a Mickey Head to a dress that I bought dd.  Of course, I will practice first on something else.
> 
> QUESTION........
> 
> How in the world do I get this Mickey head on?
> 
> I was planning on cutting the Mickey Head out, bonding it to the dress, then sewing around the Mickey Head with tiny zigzags.  I wasn't going to fold any of the edges down b/c I figured this would mess up around the curves.  Am I on track here?  Or should I just forget about it before I waste my time?



Yes, on the right track. You'll want to use either Heat N Bond lite or Wonder Under. You'll fuse the fabric to it or it to the fabric and then the mickey head to the dress.


----------



## coteau_chick

livndisney said:


> I just made Morgan a Fawn outfit that she cannot wait to show Fawn. I "hope" Fawn likes it LOL
> 
> I just found your trip report-your little one is ADORABLE!!!!!



Did you read about my day in Epcot with the bird flying into my face??? I tried to call you to get your address.  I want to send Morgan something.  Call me or PM me it if you don't mind.  I am so behind on the things I need to do.  I have been wanting to ask you for your address to send something.  It is just one thing after another around here.  I haven't had a break since our trip.  I need another vacation.  Maybe next time I go to Disney World we can meet up.  Grace still wears the dress you made her.  She loves it.  She was so sick last week she had fever for seven days and fever blisters in her mouth and throat and on her lips and face.  It was a virus.  I started babysitting my great niece the week after we came home from Disney.  She is Grace's age.  I feel like I have twins running around here.  One of them unplugged my sewing machine today while I was sewing my FIRST applique.  I made a name pillow.  It came out alright.  My S and C are wonky.  The E came out almost perfect.  I just need more practice.  I guess I talked your head off enough.  I better just hit the reply button


----------



## coteau_chick

I just have to show all of you my dd Courtney's prom picture.  My baby is growing up so fast.  She is such a good girl.  I am so proud of her.  I guess I bragged enough.  I just wanted to share my picture.












This is her boyfriend Lance.  I have a funny story.  For homecoming dance Courtney was having trouble pinning on Lance's flower.  I decided to help.  I ended out breaking the rose bud off of the stem.  She was so mad at me.  I guess he told his mom because she bought him the band for his arm with flowers in it for prom.  She told me not to worry about getting him a flower she would take care of it.    You can see it in the picture.


----------



## livndisney

coteau_chick said:


> Did you read about my day in Epcot with the bird flying into my face??? I tried to call you to get your address.  I want to send Morgan something.  Call me or PM me it if you don't mind.  I am so behind on the things I need to do.  I have been wanting to ask you for your address to send something.  It is just one thing after another around here.  I haven't had a break since our trip.  I need another vacation.  Maybe next time I go to Disney World we can meet up.  Grace still wears the dress you made her.  She loves it.  She was so sick last week she had fever for seven days and fever blisters in her mouth and throat and on her lips and face.  It was a virus.  I started babysitting my great niece the week after we came home from Disney.  She is Grace's age.  I feel like I have twins running around here.  One of them unplugged my sewing machine today while I was sewing my FIRST applique.  I made a name pillow.  It came out alright.  My S and C are wonky.  The E came out almost perfect.  I just need more practice.  I guess I talked your head off enough.  I better just hit the reply button


Oh That is tooo funny! Did you try to call tonight? I missed a call and saw it was a LA # and thought of you LOL.

Sorry little Grace is sick.


----------



## danicaw

off topic.....

Anyone have "pink" crocs. Not the cotton candy color or neon pink, but the official pink?
We ordered Crocs for my nieces birthdays and the pink pair we got, well the color was/is a surprise to me. Its not what I expected and I am not lovin it. 
Its like a Salmon color. Darker than I thought it would be.  Anyone seen these... this color?
Am I nuts? Pink just doesn't sum it up for me.
Hubby says they are fine... but I am longing for an exchange. 
Just needed to whine somewhere... Thanks for letting me. 

The Jibbitz we have for her totally clashes with the shoe color. Ick.
So, which will be easier... new jibbitz or new shoes 
All three nieces birthdays are this week so we have a big weekend coming. 

Ok, some pics... 




What we got for the three girls..... gee thats a big pic... sorry. 





the pair I am struggling with.... I was expecting the pink in the jibbitz flower to match the color...... and well, it doesn't 
sorry for the pic quality... off my phone. Ok, thanks for letting me vent a bit...sorry for being off topic.


----------



## coteau_chick

livndisney said:


> Oh That is tooo funny! Did you try to call tonight? I missed a call and saw it was a LA # and thought of you LOL.
> 
> Sorry little Grace is sick.



Yes I tried to call earlier.


----------



## danicaw

coteau_chick said:


>



Cute couple! Love that they coordinate. 
Her dress looks elegant, fun and comfortable - a hard combo to find. 
Love the flower story. 
Great pics.. thanks for sharing them.


----------



## billwendy

princessmom29 said:


> I have mine set at 3 across the board for regular surging. Sometimes I have to go up or down a hlf a spot for different fabrics depending on the weight. For the rolled edge hem I use the settings in the book for the one that rolls under completely. I will look in my manual tonight and give you the numbers. Sometimes i have to increase the tension in the bottom thread depending on the fabric, but for just regular cotton fabric it works really well. I need to do a thorough cleaning on mine. I find that when my stitches don't look quite right and I think the tension is off it is usually some lint or thread stuck in the works somewhere.



Do you use 1 needle or 2 - do you use 3 threads or 4??? sorry, Im just not always getting the consistant stitching that I would like - I wanna try what you are doing!!! Thanks!!!



danicaw said:


> off topic.....
> 
> Anyone have "pink" crocs. Not the cotton candy color or neon pink, but the official pink?
> We ordered Crocs for my nieces birthdays and the pink pair we got, well the color was/is a surprise to me. Its not what I expected and I am not lovin it.
> Its like a Salmon color. Darker than I thought it would be.  Anyone seen these... this color?
> Am I nuts? Pink just doesn't sum it up for me.
> Hubby says they are fine... but I am longing for an exchange.
> Just needed to whine somewhere... Thanks for letting me.
> 
> The Jibbitz we have for her totally clashes with the shoe color. Ick.
> So, which will be easier... new jibbitz or new shoes
> All three nieces birthdays are this week so we have a big weekend coming.
> 
> Ok, some pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What we got for the three girls..... gee thats a big pic... sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the pair I am struggling with.... I was expecting the pink in the jibbitz flower to match the color...... and well, it doesn't
> sorry for the pic quality... off my phone. Ok, thanks for letting me vent a bit...sorry for being off topic.



Ewww - I dont like that either - is it peach?????? I just got a crocs order in  today for the neices as well - Im so worried about sizes for them!!!


----------



## danicaw

billwendy said:


> Ewww - I dont like that either - is it peach?????? I just got a crocs order in  today for the neices as well - Im so worried about sizes for them!!!



Yeah! Thats it, its a dark peach. 
Sizes are funny for crocs, I a worried about that also. 

I asked my DS5 what color it is... first he said, pink, then he said orange and then he said light red....then he looked up at me and asked me what color it was....  it made me laugh.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

coteau_chick said:


>



Gorgeous!!!!  I love her gown!



danicaw said:


> off topic.....
> 
> Anyone have "pink" crocs. Not the cotton candy color or neon pink, but the official pink?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the pair I am struggling with



DD and I both have this color crocs.  I agree...it's completely mis-named.  It is a salmon color.  I do find that they match with a brown/khaki tone outfits though- which is what we typically wear them with.



EnchantedPrincess said:


> Thought I would share some of my latest sewing....
> 
> T-shirt for ds for dinner at Ohana....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for dd..and I am not sure if I really like the "flower" buttons that I used on the applique.  I still have to do the button holes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little Einstein for ds - oops, just realized that I never went back and finish up Leo's hair because I didn't have any matching thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also making dd a June applique on a Vida dress when I broke my serger!  So I will share that later when I am done.



Gorgeous Jenny!!!  Love the O'Hana one!!! 


So I need group support about Carla's new pattern.  Knowing, as some of you do, how slow I am at sewing, do you think I can finish it in a week after work????  Aisling is going away to Maine with my mom for a week.  I want to make Snow White's rag dress for her and I think Carla's new pattern is perfect for it.  But it's way more detailed than my past projects.  Since we are keeping the trip a secret, I have to sew in secret.  I can do it in a week, right??? right???


----------



## ibesue

MinnieVanMom said:


> I saved the fabric and made a skirt from the FUBAR dress.  I am happy overall and also learned how to do the waistband with zipper skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUBAR dress



Good job!!  Is FUBUR a pattern??  I thought it was just initials for something that I didn't know???  



coteau_chick said:


> I just have to show all of you my dd Courtney's prom picture.  My baby is growing up so fast.  She is such a good girl.  I am so proud of her.  I guess I bragged enough.  I just wanted to share my picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is her boyfriend Lance.  I have a funny story.  For homecoming dance Courtney was having trouble pinning on Lance's flower.  I decided to help.  I ended out breaking the rose bud off of the stem.  She was so mad at me.  I guess he told his mom because she bought him the band for his arm with flowers in it for prom.  She told me not to worry about getting him a flower she would take care of it.    You can see it in the picture.



She is beautiful!  They make a really cute couple!  And I see they have been together for a while since you had issues at homecoming!  I saw that in the picture before reading your story and I did wonder how things had changed since my last one went to a formal dance!



danicaw said:


> off topic.....The Jibbitz we have for her totally clashes with the shoe color. Ick.
> So, which will be easier... new jibbitz or new shoes
> All three nieces birthdays are this week so we have a big weekend coming.
> 
> Ok, some pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What we got for the three girls..... gee thats a big pic... sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the pair I am struggling with.... I was expecting the pink in the jibbitz flower to match the color...... and well, it doesn't
> sorry for the pic quality... off my phone. Ok, thanks for letting me vent a bit...sorry for being off topic.



I would call them peach too!  They would be pretty with other colors, just don't match the pink!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Gorgeous!!!!  I love her gown!
> So I need group support about Carla's new pattern.  Knowing, as some of you do, how slow I am at sewing, do you think I can finish it in a week after work????  Aisling is going away to Maine with my mom for a week.  I want to make Snow White's rag dress for her and I think Carla's new pattern is perfect for it.  But it's way more detailed than my past projects.  Since we are keeping the trip a secret, I have to sew in secret.  I can do it in a week, right??? right???



I am a slow sewer too.  I made a tiny one, 6 mo size in a couple of days with just sewing occasionally.  You can do it!


----------



## kmbyoung94

bear_mom said:


> Back from our 9 day trip, we had a great time. We stayed at the Pop and had GREAT bus service. The girls got lots of comments on their custom outfits, except they didn't want to dress the same on this trip so they wore their matching outfits on different days. Guess it had to come to an end sometime. The only disappointment was Jenna was so excited to see Tink and she wanted to save her Tink outfit for that day. So we get to Toontown early, still have a 45 minute wait and then Tink doesn't say a word about her outfit. She was pretty disappointed. This is the outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think she will ever want to go see the fairies again .
> 
> I want to start planning another trip, but I told dh that I wouldn't ask for another one until after we went on a big ski trip out to Colorado.  Plus I want to see Disney with all the holiday lights, so hopefully in about 20 months we can go again.
> 
> Now time to download all the pictures and try and catch up.
> 
> Emily



I am so sorry to hear that. The outfit is too cute! I love it!


----------



## KARAJ

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Thought I would share some of my latest sewing....
> 
> T-shirt for ds for dinner at Ohana....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for dd..and I am not sure if I really like the "flower" buttons that I used on the applique.  I still have to do the button holes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little Einstein for ds - oops, just realized that I never went back and finish up Leo's hair because I didn't have any matching thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also making dd a June applique on a Vida dress when I broke my serger!  So I will share that later when I am done.





Would you mind sharing where you got the appliques for the Little Einsteins?? I have been looking for one for Hollywood Studios and I really like that one.

And, I LOVE your Minnie with the flower buttons!!


----------



## Stephres

I'm sorry I haven't been active on this thread. It's been very busy and some personal stuff has kept me occupied. I finally took some nice pictures of the flamingo dress with non-sunburned Megan.











This dress took me a couple of hours to make, from printing out the pieces to sewing the hem. It was very easy and quick!

The next one I haven't even let her wear once because we haven't made it to church and Heather said, why don't you let her wear it to school? So I did, today. It came back with some dirt on the bottom but ok otherwise:











This one took a bit longer because it has a collar, sleeves and a sash but not too much. I am sure you could do it in a week, a little at a time.

I used snaps on the back and when she bends over they come unsnapped so I don't think I'll do that again. I was trying to be lazy and not worry about buttons!


----------



## praline3001

WOW you gals sure gab a lot 

I leave for half a day and it takes me an hour to catch up 

I love all the outfits ~ that tink one is really cute... too bad the real tink didn't notice 

I love the prom dress too~ Very sassy!!!

I just got the photos of the EE dress I was having made for my DD. Remember I DO NOT SEW NOR DO I KNOW HOW 
I helped a great deal with the design and patterns but someone else did the work...
Also ~ the full shot the color is really off  the white is bright white and the teal is a bright teal...





Maybe you can see the colors better in this shot





The white has a cracked ice look to it


----------



## emcreative

The Everest dress is "da BOMB" (as my 12 yo said!)


----------



## MinnieVanMom

FUBAR is not a pattern but an outfit gone bad.  It stands for F***ed up beyond all repair.  Sorry for the language.

Wendy,  Here is my first attempt of a design for Daniel.  I will make many more and you just take what you need and iron out on a shirt if you would please.  Or how about just D/L them for now and then as I finish all the designs maybe ask him which one he likes best.  I know you will know what to do.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Stephres said:


> This dress took me a couple of hours to make, from printing out the pieces to sewing the hem. It was very easy and quick!
> 
> The next one I haven't even let her wear once because we haven't made it to church and Heather said, why don't you let her wear it to school? So I did, today. It came back with some dirt on the bottom but ok otherwise:



I sure hope that the problems will get resolved.  You have been in our prayers.  The dresses are beautiful and love the flamigo one the best!  Super job.


----------



## KARAJ

Adi12982 said:


> Does anyone know if you can use a ruffler foot on a singer futura??




Well I just bought one to try on my Futura. I just got home from Joannes like 20 minutes ago  I will let you know if it even fits on. I have searched a couple of places and found no answer on if it does take it or not, but Joannes had one for $15.00 so I picked it up while I was grabbing $2.99 Tutti Fruity fabric  I figured I will keep looking for a definite yes or no on if it will work. I REALLY want it to be a yes. I just got my Futura 250 about two and a half weeks ago so I do not know much about it.
If you find out please let me know!!


----------



## mirandag819

Yep I am totally addicted now.... easy fit pants, then the simply sweet with a boo applique, and now I have made a stripwork twirl skirt. Thanks so much for the instructions Leslie! They were really easy to understand and follow. I am really happy with how it came out, I LOVE the skirt, I am still not sure about the shirt.... I didn't get the positioning of the mickey heads exactly how I pictured, so I may redo it.. but here are some pics of DD's animal kingdom outfit.











A twirl shot





Since I am not crazy about the shirt and might redo it, I slipped a black tank on to see which I liked better, I can't decide.... do you think the white or black goes better? 






Okay now I have a cute story to share...... DH is in Iraq.... he called Taylor a week or so ago and told her he was sending her Aladin's magic lamp. I thought it was very sweet until she started talking about the Genie coming out and getting to make a wish. I didn't want her to be all sad about Daddy's sweet present so I started prying and asking what she would wish for. She told me over and over again she was going to wish for a bike. So today my mom was watching DD and the package from daddy arrived. I decided to run home at lunch. 

Here she is opening her lamp and rubbing it to make a wish





Thankfully she still wished for a bike. 

She opened her eyes and looked inside the lamp and was like 
"there is no bike in here"

My mom then asked her where she would ride a bike.....she screamed outside and ran to the door. She flung open the door and saw her bike sitting on the porch. 

Here she is celebrating 






She kept yelling "I knew it, I knew it! Daddy said it was a magic lamp!" She also kept talking about how fast the Genie was, that she didn't even see him fly out of the lamp and to the porch. I would love to be that young again where you really believe a Genie put the bike there and not that mommy dropped it off on her way inside 5 mins earlier. I was so sweet and she keeps telling me how she has the best Daddy to find her Aladin's lamp and that she will never give it to Aladin not even at Disney World. 

With her lamp and bike 





Okay sorry for the long post, I thought it was so cute and had to share.


----------



## KARAJ

MinnieVanMom said:


> I saved the fabric and made a skirt from the FUBAR dress.  I am happy overall and also learned how to do the waistband with zipper skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUBAR dress



That was a beautiful save on a FUBAR. nice job!! I am now jealous of your tailoring and your waist.  It looks like it fits really well.


----------



## mirandag819

praline3001 said:


> WOW you gals sure gab a lot
> 
> I leave for half a day and it takes me an hour to catch up
> 
> I love all the outfits ~ that tink one is really cute... too bad the real tink didn't notice
> 
> I love the prom dress too~ Very sassy!!!
> 
> I just got the photos of the EE dress I was having made for my DD. Remember I DO NOT SEW NOR DO I KNOW HOW
> I helped a great deal with the design and patterns but someone else did the work...
> Also ~ the full shot the color is really off  the white is bright white and the teal is a bright teal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you can see the colors better in this shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The white has a cracked ice look to it



Brook the EE dress is awesome! Even if you didn't sew it, it is still an awesome idea and I love the design. Your DD is going to look so cute, and I bet you won't see anyone else in an EE dress! I have been loving all of your ride themed dresses!


----------



## emcreative

Aww about Aladdins lamp.  Can your DH send me one? I wanna wish for a porshe! 

(that is SO SWEET in all seriousness!)


----------



## emcreative

Brook your EE dress even got my husband to say "Very Cool."  He even noticed the little Yeti.  If your husband is anything like mine, you can guess what a huge compliment this is! (Heck, I'm just glad that on the mornings he gets the kids off to school they aren't still wearing clothes from the day before!)


----------



## KARAJ

mirandag819 said:


> Okay now I have a cute story to share...... DH is in Iraq.... he called Taylor a week or so ago and told her he was sending her Aladin's magic lamp. I thought it was very sweet until she started talking about the Genie coming out and getting to make a wish. I didn't want her to be all sad about Daddy's sweet present so I started prying and asking what she would wish for. She told me over and over again she was going to wish for a bike. So today my mom was watching DD and the package from daddy arrived. I decided to run home at lunch.
> 
> Here she is opening her lamp and rubbing it to make a wish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully she still wished for a bike.
> 
> She opened her eyes and looked inside the lamp and was like
> "there is no bike in here"
> 
> My mom then asked her where she would ride a bike.....she screamed outside and ran to the door. She flung open the door and saw her bike sitting on the porch.
> 
> Here she is celebrating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She kept yelling "I knew it, I knew it! Daddy said it was a magic lamp!" She also kept talking about how fast the Genie was, that she didn't even see him fly out of the lamp and to the porch. I would love to be that young again where you really believe a Genie put the bike there and not that mommy dropped it off on her way inside 5 mins earlier. I was so sweet and she keeps telling me how she has the best Daddy to find her Aladin's lamp and that she will never give it to Aladin not even at Disney World.
> 
> With her lamp and bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay sorry for the long post, I thought it was so cute and had to share.



I love that! it was a great idea to get her to tell you her wish and make it come true, I love her face.
Also the skirt is great and I love the 3 mickey heads. 

I always try to give my husband as much credit for the neat stuff with our kids when he is gone as well. Daddy always gets credit for the BEST presents when he is away.


----------



## praline3001

mirandag819 said:


> Brook the EE dress is awesome! Even if you didn't sew it, it is still an awesome idea and I love the design. Your DD is going to look so cute, and I bet you won't see anyone else in an EE dress! I have been loving all of your ride themed dresses!



Thanks. I have to admit, I am in love with it 
she will be darling and still nice and cool in the parks!
I am adding a pair of biker shorts under the dress for modesty ~ my only issue is now I am concerned about all that white in AK  no flame tree BBQ thats for sure


----------



## praline3001

emcreative said:


> Aww about Aladdins lamp.  Can your DH send me one? I wanna wish for a porshe!
> 
> (that is SO SWEET in all seriousness!)



 you got that right!!!!

Very cool idea on the lamp 
great daddy!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Wow, we move so fast.

I love the beautiful prom picture and the cute wee one with the new bike.  Everest is da bomb!

Wendy, here is another design for Daniel.  





It is late in the day for me so the brain is not going very well but I have some player I want to put in letters tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Stephres said:


> I'm sorry I haven't been active on this thread. It's been very busy and some personal stuff has kept me occupied. I finally took some nice pictures of the flamingo dress with non-sunburned Megan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used snaps on the back and when she bends over they come unsnapped so I don't think I'll do that again. I was trying to be lazy and not worry about buttons!



Thanks Steph.  i hope everything is okay.  

So I can't do button holes yet and planned to do snaps.  Do you think if I made the bodice looser it might be okay with snaps???





praline3001 said:


> Maybe you can see the colors better in this shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The white has a cracked ice look to it



That is just gorgeous....what a great alternative for AK!!!


----------



## praline3001

emcreative said:


> Brook your EE dress even got my husband to say "Very Cool."  He even noticed the little Yeti.  If your husband is anything like mine, you can guess what a huge compliment this is! (Heck, I'm just glad that on the mornings he gets the kids off to school they aren't still wearing clothes from the day before!)



Actually my DH loves it when his princess dresses up all cute.
He might roll his eyes but he loves it 
After our 2 boys who could care less if their clothes were clean... its nice having every aweee over your princess when your a proud daddy


----------



## billwendy

praline3001 said:


> WOW you gals sure gab a lot
> 
> I leave for half a day and it takes me an hour to catch up
> 
> I love all the outfits ~ that tink one is really cute... too bad the real tink didn't notice
> 
> I love the prom dress too~ Very sassy!!!
> 
> I just got the photos of the EE dress I was having made for my DD. Remember I DO NOT SEW NOR DO I KNOW HOW
> I helped a great deal with the design and patterns but someone else did the work...
> Also ~ the full shot the color is really off  the white is bright white and the teal is a bright teal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you can see the colors better in this shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The white has a cracked ice look to it



AWESomE~~~ I saw some white biker shorts at walmart in the girls department



MinnieVanMom said:


> FUBAR is not a pattern but an outfit gone bad.  It stands for F***ed up beyond all repair.  Sorry for the language.
> 
> Wendy,  Here is my first attempt of a design for Daniel.  I will make many more and you just take what you need and iron out on a shirt if you would please.  Or how about just D/L them for now and then as I finish all the designs maybe ask him which one he likes best.  I know you will know what to do.



Hi April - thank you so much - Daniel is coming over our house next  Saturday so his parents can go to his sister's Dance recital - I can save them and have him choose...Im not sure who his favorite player is - I think he has several 


LOVE the Aladins lamp story - that is just so precious!!!!!!!!!

Where do you guys purchase your iron on paper? I need both dark and light - Im out!! I had ordered 100 dark and 50 light about 2 years ago on EBAY, and just ran out!!!! I'd order from them again, but its $$$ !!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Wendy,

Just give me the numbers.  I don't follow football so I can just google their number and get what he would like.

I hope he likes the designs.


----------



## princessmom29

billwendy said:


> Do you use 1 needle or 2 - do you use 3 threads or 4??? sorry, Im just not always getting the consistant stitching that I would like - I wanna try what you are doing!!! Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ewww - I dont like that either - is it peach?????? I just got a crocs order in  today for the neices as well - Im so worried about sizes for them!!!



I use 2 needles 4 threads to finish seams and 1 needle 3 threads for rolled edge.


----------



## praline3001

> AWESomE~~~ I saw some white biker shorts at walmart in the girls department



I actually bought them already, childrens place had them on sale for $4 a piece and they were a lot better made than the walmart ones. I was going to go with walmart until I saw those 

They are more knit shorts than bikers but VERY cute.


----------



## tricia

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Thought I would share some of my latest sewing....
> 
> T-shirt for ds for dinner at Ohana....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for dd..and I am not sure if I really like the "flower" buttons that I used on the applique.  I still have to do the button holes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little Einstein for ds - oops, just realized that I never went back and finish up Leo's hair because I didn't have any matching thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also making dd a June applique on a Vida dress when I broke my serger!  So I will share that later when I am done.



I love the little flower buttons.  Great appliques.



MinnieVanMom said:


> I was planning on something witty and charming for my 2000th post but ended up with just a sewing question.  Sorry.
> 
> This is the princess seam dress that is a complete FUBAR.  It was my fault for cutting out the wrong size but then I went back and cut all the seams and took it in.  It still didn't fit in the back or bust so I took in the princess seams in the back.  It was close but still off at the underarms.  They went out too much.  Then the facings were laying badly and it has gone from bad to worse.
> 
> I love the fabric and now want to cut the dress above the waistline and make a skirt with back zipper and waist band.
> 
> Please could someone guide me through how to do this?  I do know how to cut but the waistband and zipper???



Too bad it was FUBAR,  looks like just the kind of dress I like to wear to work.  Glad to see you got it turned into a skirt though.  



Stephres said:


> I'm sorry I haven't been active on this thread. It's been very busy and some personal stuff has kept me occupied. I finally took some nice pictures of the flamingo dress with non-sunburned Megan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This dress took me a couple of hours to make, from printing out the pieces to sewing the hem. It was very easy and quick!
> 
> The next one I haven't even let her wear once because we haven't made it to church and Heather said, why don't you let her wear it to school? So I did, today. It came back with some dirt on the bottom but ok otherwise:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one took a bit longer because it has a collar, sleeves and a sash but not too much. I am sure you could do it in a week, a little at a time.
> 
> I used snaps on the back and when she bends over they come unsnapped so I don't think I'll do that again. I was trying to be lazy and not worry about buttons!



Great dresses.  I really like how you can make both a fairly casual dress, or a sunday dress with this easily.



praline3001 said:


> Maybe you can see the colors better in this shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The white has a cracked ice look to it



I know it was not you who sewed this, but it is still awesome.  



mirandag819 said:


> Here she is celebrating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay sorry for the long post, I thought it was so cute and had to share.



OMG that is so good of you.  Love it when they are still believers of the magic.

Also,I like the way the mickey heads look.  And the skirt looks good with either white or black in my opinion, so no help here.


----------



## Stephres

mirandag819 said:


> Okay now I have a cute story to share...... DH is in Iraq.... he called Taylor a week or so ago and told her he was sending her Aladin's magic lamp. I thought it was very sweet until she started talking about the Genie coming out and getting to make a wish. I didn't want her to be all sad about Daddy's sweet present so I started prying and asking what she would wish for. She told me over and over again she was going to wish for a bike. So today my mom was watching DD and the package from daddy arrived. I decided to run home at lunch.



I love the skirt and think it looks cute with the black. Your magic lamp story made me cry. How could you not boo hoo about that while she is going on about the lamp? So sweet! 



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> So I can't do button holes yet and planned to do snaps.  Do you think if I made the bodice looser it might be okay with snaps???



Maybe...try the bodice one size bigger than normal. It is a fitted bodice, not like the jumper tops. Also, I messed up one of the snaps so that's part of the problem. Just be really careful when you attach those little buggers!

Thanks to you guys for thinking of me even though I haven't been around.


----------



## Miz Diz

jessica52877 said:


> Yes, on the right track. You'll want to use either Heat N Bond lite or Wonder Under. You'll fuse the fabric to it or it to the fabric and then the mickey head to the dress.



Thanks!

Coteau - your dd is beautiful. Love the dress.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

mirandag819 said:


>


I absolutely love the mickey heads like that...and I love those fabrics you used

Now can anyone help me with this.....I am looking for these fabrics, I want to make a quilt and a purse for my bff from nursing school for graduation.











I know its a long shot...they are supposed to be hard to find. The designer is Loralie and she has a great line of different ladies.


----------



## emcreative

mom2prettyprincess said:


> I know its a long shot...they are supposed to be hard to find. The designer is Loralie and she has a great line of different ladies.



Here ya go!
http://www.voguefabricsstore.com/store/catalog/Loralie-Designs-Nifty-Nurses-Panel-p-5590.html

http://www.voguefabricsstore.com/store/catalog/Loralie-Designs-Happy-Nurses-Panel-p-5591.html

http://www.jandofabrics.com/proddetail.asp?prod=doc00008

http://thumpacat-fabrics.co.nz/shop/loralie-harris/nifty-nurses


----------



## ibesue

praline3001 said:


> I just got the photos of the EE dress I was having made for my DD. Remember I DO NOT SEW NOR DO I KNOW HOW
> I helped a great deal with the design and patterns but someone else did the work...
> Also ~ the full shot the color is really off  the white is bright white and the teal is a bright teal...



Very cute!  I love the little yeti!



MinnieVanMom said:


> FUBAR is not a pattern but an outfit gone bad.  It stands for F***ed up beyond all repair.  Sorry for the language.







mirandag819 said:


> Yep I am totally addicted now.... easy fit pants, then the simply sweet with a boo applique, and now I have made a stripwork twirl skirt. Thanks so much for the instructions Leslie! They were really easy to understand and follow. I am really happy with how it came out, I LOVE the skirt, I am still not sure about the shirt.... I didn't get the positioning of the mickey heads exactly how I pictured, so I may redo it.. but here are some pics of DD's animal kingdom outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I am not crazy about the shirt and might redo it, I slipped a black tank on to see which I liked better, I can't decide.... do you think the white or black goes better?
> 
> Okay now I have a cute story to share...... DH is in Iraq.... he called Taylor a week or so ago and told her he was sending her Aladin's magic lamp. I thought it was very sweet until she started talking about the Genie coming out and getting to make a wish. I didn't want her to be all sad about Daddy's sweet present so I started prying and asking what she would wish for. She told me over and over again she was going to wish for a bike. So today my mom was watching DD and the package from daddy arrived. I decided to run home at lunch.
> 
> Here she is opening her lamp and rubbing it to make a wish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully she still wished for a bike.
> 
> She opened her eyes and looked inside the lamp and was like
> "there is no bike in here"
> 
> My mom then asked her where she would ride a bike.....she screamed outside and ran to the door. She flung open the door and saw her bike sitting on the porch.
> 
> Here she is celebrating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She kept yelling "I knew it, I knew it! Daddy said it was a magic lamp!" She also kept talking about how fast the Genie was, that she didn't even see him fly out of the lamp and to the porch. I would love to be that young again where you really believe a Genie put the bike there and not that mommy dropped it off on her way inside 5 mins earlier. I was so sweet and she keeps telling me how she has the best Daddy to find her Aladin's lamp and that she will never give it to Aladin not even at Disney World.
> 
> With her lamp and bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay sorry for the long post, I thought it was so cute and had to share.



OMGosh, that is the cutest story ever!  And it will be something she will remember forever!   

I like the white shirt for with the mickey heads!  But I would move them up just a bit!



mom2prettyprincess said:


> Now can anyone help me with this.....I am looking for these fabrics, I want to make a quilt and a purse for my bff from nursing school for graduation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know its a long shot...they are supposed to be hard to find. The designer is Loralie and she has a great line of different ladies.



Very cute, but I don't think I have ever seen that fabric.  Have you checked ebay?


----------



## mommyof3princess

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Thought I would share some of my latest sewing....
> 
> T-shirt for ds for dinner at Ohana....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up:


 Oh those are too great
I love them all 





MinnieVanMom said:


> I saved the fabric and made a skirt from the FUBAR dress.  I am happy overall and also learned how to do the waistband with zipper skirt.


 I am glad you were able to save it. I love the skirt. Good job.



coteau_chick said:


> I just have to show all of you my dd Courtney's prom picture.  My baby is growing up so fast.  She is such a good girl.  I am so proud of her.  I guess I bragged enough.  I just wanted to share my picture.


Oh she is so beautiful. I love her dress and the colors.  Wow. 



Stephres said:


> I'm sorry I haven't been active on this thread. It's been very busy and some personal stuff has kept me occupied. I finally took some nice pictures of the flamingo dress with non-sunburned Megan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This dress took me a couple of hours to make, from printing out the pieces to sewing the hem. It was very easy and quick!
> 
> The next one I haven't even let her wear once because we haven't made it to church and Heather said, why don't you let her wear it to school? So I did, today. It came back with some dirt on the bottom but ok otherwise:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one took a bit longer because it has a collar, sleeves and a sash but not too much. I am sure you could do it in a week, a little at a time.
> 
> I used snaps on the back and when she bends over they come unsnapped so I don't think I'll do that again. I was trying to be lazy and not worry about buttons!


 Cute dresses steph my megan said to tell your megan hello for her please. 



praline3001 said:


> WOW you gals sure gab a lot
> 
> I leave for half a day and it takes me an hour to catch up
> 
> I love all the outfits ~ that tink one is really cute... too bad the real tink didn't notice
> 
> I love the prom dress too~ Very sassy!!!
> 
> I just got the photos of the EE dress I was having made for my DD. Remember I DO NOT SEW NOR DO I KNOW HOW
> I helped a great deal with the design and patterns but someone else did the work...
> Also ~ the full shot the color is really off  the white is bright white and the teal is a bright teal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you can see the colors better in this shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The white has a cracked ice look to it


 wow that is so great. It's so cute. That is one lucky little girl. 




mirandag819 said:


> Yep I am totally addicted now.... easy fit pants, then the simply sweet with a boo applique, and now I have made a stripwork twirl skirt. Thanks so much for the instructions Leslie! They were really easy to understand and follow. I am really happy with how it came out, I LOVE the skirt, I am still not sure about the shirt.... I didn't get the positioning of the mickey heads exactly how I pictured, so I may redo it.. but here are some pics of DD's animal kingdom outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A twirl shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I am not crazy about the shirt and might redo it, I slipped a black tank on to see which I liked better, I can't decide.... do you think the white or black goes better?


Love the two outfits. zebra is my fav right now. Very cute story.

I wanted to share what i did today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's my own pattern. I saw someone walking around with something like it at a I said to myself I bet I can do something like that. Except it was two tone. But my sil asked me to make this one for her cousin in law so She bought the fabric and this is how it turned out. I am making one more with two different fabrics I will share it when I am done.


----------



## ibesue

Oh, and I forgot!  The CSI that is on tonight was filmed in my little town a last month!  We were out & about and saw them filming, but had no idea what they were filming, other than there were motorcycles everywhere!  So I don't live in Vegas, and I don't live in a biker bar area, but my town will be on TV tonight!


----------



## emcreative

The purse is wonderful, Melissa!


----------



## praline3001

emcreative said:


> The purse is wonderful, Melissa!



I agree ~ adorable purse!


----------



## mirandag819

mom2prettyprincess said:


> I absolutely love the mickey heads like that...and I love those fabrics you used
> 
> Now can anyone help me with this.....I am looking for these fabrics, I want to make a quilt and a purse for my bff from nursing school for graduation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know its a long shot...they are supposed to be hard to find. The designer is Loralie and she has a great line of different ladies.



Thanks! I loved the pink and green zebra when I saw them, but then I touched them and realized they were knit, I am such a beginner, so I was worried about using them, but it wasn't as bad to work with as I thought, and I liked the combo. However the fabric confuses dd, she asked me what animal has pink stripes.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

emcreative said:


> Here ya go!
> http://www.voguefabricsstore.com/store/catalog/Loralie-Designs-Nifty-Nurses-Panel-p-5590.html
> 
> http://www.voguefabricsstore.com/store/catalog/Loralie-Designs-Happy-Nurses-Panel-p-5591.html
> 
> http://www.jandofabrics.com/proddetail.asp?prod=doc00008
> 
> http://thumpacat-fabrics.co.nz/shop/loralie-harris/nifty-nurses




Yep...looked at all of those and all seem to be out of stock.


----------



## coteau_chick

I just want to thank all of you who complimented Courtney's prom dress.  She had a good time and she is such a wonderful girl.

I don't know how to resize pictures to quote and I am behind too far to post full size pictures of everything.  Some amazing work has been posted today.  I loved the EE dress.  The Hawaii Mickey and Minnie.  The Animal Kingdom twirl skirt set.  Everything was so pretty.

I wish I could figure how to resize the pictures I want to quote.


----------



## emcreative

mom2prettyprincess said:


> Yep...looked at all of those and all seem to be out of stock.



I clicked on the first one and it says it is in stock...maybe they restocked it?


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

emcreative said:


> I clicked on the first one and it says it is in stock...maybe they restocked it?



I tried to buy the ones....from Vogue fabrics...and I was unable to put them in my cart....And customer service was closed for the day.


----------



## sheridee32

mirandag819 said:


> Yep I am totally addicted now.... easy fit pants, then the simply sweet with a boo applique, and now I have made a stripwork twirl skirt. Thanks so much for the instructions Leslie! They were really easy to understand and follow. I am really happy with how it came out, I LOVE the skirt, I am still not sure about the shirt.... I didn't get the positioning of the mickey heads exactly how I pictured, so I may redo it.. but here are some pics of DD's animal kingdom outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A twirl shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I am not crazy about the shirt and might redo it, I slipped a black tank on to see which I liked better, I can't decide.... do you think the white or black goes better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay now I have a cute story to share...... DH is in Iraq.... he called Taylor a week or so ago and told her he was sending her Aladin's magic lamp. I thought it was very sweet until she started talking about the Genie coming out and getting to make a wish. I didn't want her to be all sad about Daddy's sweet present so I started prying and asking what she would wish for. She told me over and over again she was going to wish for a bike. So today my mom was watching DD and the package from daddy arrived. I decided to run home at lunch.
> 
> Here she is opening her lamp and rubbing it to make a wish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully she still wished for a bike.
> 
> She opened her eyes and looked inside the lamp and was like
> "there is no bike in here"
> 
> My mom then asked her where she would ride a bike.....she screamed outside and ran to the door. She flung open the door and saw her bike sitting on the porch.
> 
> Here she is celebrating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She kept yelling "I knew it, I knew it! Daddy said it was a magic lamp!" She also kept talking about how fast the Genie was, that she didn't even see him fly out of the lamp and to the porch. I would love to be that young again where you really believe a Genie put the bike there and not that mommy dropped it off on her way inside 5 mins earlier. I was so sweet and she keeps telling me how she has the best Daddy to find her Aladin's lamp and that she will never give it to Aladin not even at Disney World.
> 
> With her lamp and bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay sorry for the long post, I thought it was so cute and had to share.



I wanted to tell you your story was wonderful made me cry as my husband was in Afghanastan in 2003, and have a soft spot for soldiers and their famlies, luckly our girls were older but he still missed our youngest daughters high school graduation which was extremely hard on all of us as she is the baby and daddys girl, your daughter is a doll, when he was there he was on a web cam one day and dgd was here and at the time she was about 4 when he left he didnt have a mustache and she said papaw why do you have dirt on your lip. She told him he needed to wash his lip before he came back.


----------



## sheridee32

emcreative said:


> I clicked on the first one and it says it is in stock...maybe they restocked it?



Which ones are you looking for I may have a few of them I used them a few years ago to do shirts for nurses I appliques them on red, black & white shirts.
Let me know and I will look this weekend and see which ones I have I would be willing to send them to you I have any left.
Sheri


----------



## emcreative

mom2prettyprincess said:


> I tried to buy the ones....from Vogue fabrics...and I was unable to put them in my cart....And customer service was closed for the day.




Weird....

If you click this, there's a list of resellers for her fabric, if some are near you maybe you could call them?

http://www.loraliedesigns.com/FindAStoreNearYou/Iowa.html


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

sheridee32 said:


> Which ones are you looking for I may have a few of them I used them a few years ago to do shirts for nurses I appliques them on red, black & white shirts.
> Let me know and I will look this weekend and see which ones I have I would be willing to send them to you I have any left.
> Sheri



OMG....I don't want to sound greedy...but I really want anything i can get...And I am willing to pay you for it or trade you something for it.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

emcreative said:


> Weird....
> 
> If you click this, there's a list of resellers for her fabric, if some are near you maybe you could call them?
> 
> http://www.loraliedesigns.com/FindAStoreNearYou/Iowa.html



You and I must think alike...I have this saved in my favorites and plan on calling ALL of them on the list if I have to!


----------



## sheridee32

mom2prettyprincess said:


> OMG....I don't want to sound greedy...but I really want anything i can get...And I am willing to pay you for it or trade you something for it.



i will look Saturday because I have to go out of town for my mom tomorrow afternoon and see what I have left there used to be a quilt shop in Waco Texas that had them I have the some of the nurses shoppers and some from gardening I think I will check and take picturea and send them they mabe cut out in blocks already I think I even had some for christmas one time


----------



## sheridee32

mom2prettyprincess said:


> OMG....I don't want to sound greedy...but I really want anything i can get...And I am willing to pay you for it or trade you something for it.



i even have a few of the beauticians, teachers, most are in black, red & white trims, the gardening is in pastels. They are all cut in blocks, I will take pictures Saturday and pm them to you


----------



## Adi12982

mirandag819 said:


> With her lamp and bike



You made me cry - not just because I'm pregnant, but that was a great story. . . what a great daddy and great teamwork between you and your mom, too awesome.  Thanks for sharing!

I even made DH read it, and he kept repeating, "That is so awesome, that is so awesome. . . "


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Im several pages behind, but wanted to thank everyone for their kind words of support regarding the loss of my Grandmother.
I have been dealing with more physical discomfort from the pubis symphysis and so have not been on my laptop quite as much.
I have another OB appt this morning and this is the first time DH will be able to go with me and hear the baby's heartbeat, so that will be fun to do together.
The birthday party was cancelled for this weekend for my neice since my brother and SIL will be going to the funeral, so this means I have a whole extra week to finish up the cupcake purse and outfit- but I think i would like to be done with them by the end of the weekend.

Happy Friday!!!


----------



## carrie6466

mirandag819 said:


> A twirl shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they both go well with it


That was a great story!



Stephres said:


>


They both came out beautifully 



praline3001 said:


>


This came out great!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

mirandag819 said:


> Yep I am totally addicted now.... easy fit pants, then the simply sweet with a boo applique, and now I have made a stripwork twirl skirt. Thanks so much for the instructions Leslie! They were really easy to understand and follow. I am really happy with how it came out, I LOVE the skirt, I am still not sure about the shirt.... I didn't get the positioning of the mickey heads exactly how I pictured, so I may redo it.. but here are some pics of DD's animal kingdom outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A twirl shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I am not crazy about the shirt and might redo it, I slipped a black tank on to see which I liked better, I can't decide.... do you think the white or black goes better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay now I have a cute story to share...... DH is in Iraq.... he called Taylor a week or so ago and told her he was sending her Aladin's magic lamp. I thought it was very sweet until she started talking about the Genie coming out and getting to make a wish. I didn't want her to be all sad about Daddy's sweet present so I started prying and asking what she would wish for. She told me over and over again she was going to wish for a bike. So today my mom was watching DD and the package from daddy arrived. I decided to run home at lunch.
> 
> Here she is opening her lamp and rubbing it to make a wish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully she still wished for a bike.
> 
> She opened her eyes and looked inside the lamp and was like
> "there is no bike in here"
> 
> My mom then asked her where she would ride a bike.....she screamed outside and ran to the door. She flung open the door and saw her bike sitting on the porch.
> 
> Here she is celebrating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She kept yelling "I knew it, I knew it! Daddy said it was a magic lamp!" She also kept talking about how fast the Genie was, that she didn't even see him fly out of the lamp and to the porch. I would love to be that young again where you really believe a Genie put the bike there and not that mommy dropped it off on her way inside 5 mins earlier. I was so sweet and she keeps telling me how she has the best Daddy to find her Aladin's lamp and that she will never give it to Aladin not even at Disney World.
> 
> With her lamp and bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay sorry for the long post, I thought it was so cute and had to share.



First of all, WHAT A GREAT STORY!  My DH is in the army as well and we ahve bee through 3 deployments, anything that helps a child feel closer to dady is wonderful.  This is  amemory that will forever be with your DD.

I love your Mickey heads on teh shirt. I kinda like the black shirt better but I am partial to black.  I do like the white too though.



praline3001 said:


> WOW you gals sure gab a lot
> 
> I leave for half a day and it takes me an hour to catch up
> 
> I love all the outfits ~ that tink one is really cute... too bad the real tink didn't notice
> 
> I love the prom dress too~ Very sassy!!!
> 
> I just got the photos of the EE dress I was having made for my DD. Remember I DO NOT SEW NOR DO I KNOW HOW
> I helped a great deal with the design and patterns but someone else did the work...
> Also ~ the full shot the color is really off  the white is bright white and the teal is a bright teal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you can see the colors better in this shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The white has a cracked ice look to it



I love this


----------



## minnie2

I have NO clue why I stopped getting updates from this thread  Are you guys trying to tell me something

 Love the Gennie and the lamp story!  So cute!  The zebra dress is really cute Love the shirt!  

Steph,  I love Megan's new dresses.  hang in there

Love the Everest dress!

The black and White Dot purse it so cute!  My mom would LOVE that!  She is all about the black and white dot!  

My Aunt and Uncle where supposed to be here yesterday but their car broke down so hopefully they will be her this afternoon.

 I found out this morning that a Great Uncle of mine is very sick and dying.  It is a crazy story but my great grandfather moved out of Mass YRS ago and apparently for 50 yr his family was looking for him in Hackensack NY well he was in Hackensack NJ.  Then out of the blue I posted on ancestry .com about 6 yrs ago trying to research my family and with in an hour I had a family member clarifying everything and turns out they where looking for us for decades!  I had always planned on trying to get to see him but time escaped me and so did life.  I kept in touch pretty regularly with one of his nieces and for some reason I am so sad that I will never get to meet him.  He of course knows we have been found and about us but it just breaks my heart knowing a patriarch of my long lost family is dying.  I guess the important thing is he can go to peace knowing he found his family he had been searching for...


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Minnie2,

That is an amazing story and happy you know found family and they found you.  Sorry about your great uncle.  

Well friends it is hard to believe that I just came to your board saying I was going to be laid off from my PT seasonal job and didn't know what to do?  I learned how to sew.  SAHM gave me such hope about being home and she was right, now I don't even have enough time in a day to get everything done.

My boss called on Wed and said they were back in the States and could I come in Friday to start a cost analysis.  So I am back to work this morning and most likely all mornings until we open then back to the regular schedule of 2-6pm.

I am in the middle of a Big give outfit, curtains for a friend and a new dress  I am grateful to have a job but I am just not ready right now.

Off to get ready for work.


----------



## ireland_nicole

princessmom29 said:


> I came to the same conclusion about 2 months after I started sewing. I have the $200 singer from walmart and I am completely happy with it. It finishes seams and does a rolled edge hem, and that's all I really need.





billwendy said:


> This is the one I have as well - I got it for under $200- wasnt it on sale recently with a rollback??? It really does make a huge difference in the edges inside of the garment - Im still not positive I have all the setting right - would you like to share what you have yours set at??? what do you change setting for for the rolled hem? Inquiring minds want to know~





kmbyoung94 said:


> I my self bought the 4 thread Singer serger at Walmart for 178.00. It works like a dream and is Very Very easy to thread. The lady at the sewing shop I use told me a fancy 5 thread machine is what I would need if I was doing tons of t-shirt construction. For me the simple 4 thread is all I need so I had money left over to buy fabric. And I am happy with the choice I made. I hope this helps.




Thanks guys!  Just checked Joann's on line only sale and they have the Brother 1034d machine that's normally $400 on sale for $229 so I'm ordering now wish me luck!  And thanks for all your advice!  All I really want to do is get rolled hems, finished edges and gather... so hopefully this will work well.


The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi all!  Sorry I have been away for a few days...trying to sew...but keep getting pulled away for one reason or another...
> 
> I kinda skimmed this morning...PRAYERS for all the losses that have taken place in the last few days...  I am so sorry!
> 
> 
> I need to ask for prayers...I wish I could go into detail right now, but I am not sure I should share on a public forum...but just say we are having a hard time in our community right now and we need prayers for sure!   Ugh...that's all I can say!


hugs; Praying now


MiniGirl said:


> I have had fun oohing and awwwing over all the cute creations posted lately. Please keep them coming.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a White serger. It is the cheap serger from the Husquvarna (sp?) store inside Joann's. I've had it for almost 6 years now, and I have not oiled it and done all those maintainence type things I am supposed to be doing. I have had no problems and am just noticing that it will get hot if I'm finishing a lot of edges really fast without stopping (roller hems on lots of ruffles, for example). I will probably need a new one within a year or 2. (Okay, actually, I want a new one because I want to keep white thread in one for constructing and finishing seams and then have one that I can change out the color thread on for rolled hems, etc). That's a whole 'nother story though. LOL!!!) Also, while I would not say a serger is a necessity, I would hate to not have one now. I actually sew with mine and I love the ease of attaching seams and finishing them off in one easy step. Seriously, I put it right up there with my ruffling foot, and some of you know how much I LOVE my ruffler.
> 
> Prayers, too, for all those who have suffered loss and have asked for them.



Thanks; I'll have to be patient now until it comes... Oohh, is that the mailman?


DisneyMOM09 said:


> Here are my girls' Stripwork dresses for our breakfast at Cindrella's Castle!
> 
> Kaitlyn's dress (front)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prayers are being said for those in need!



Love the dresses!! And really loves that your mom keeps a fridge fully stocked right next to her machine!  Now that's convenient.



bear_mom said:


> Back from our 9 day trip, we had a great time. We stayed at the Pop and had GREAT bus service. The girls got lots of comments on their custom outfits, except they didn't want to dress the same on this trip so they wore their matching outfits on different days. Guess it had to come to an end sometime. The only disappointment was Jenna was so excited to see Tink and she wanted to save her Tink outfit for that day. So we get to Toontown early, still have a 45 minute wait and then Tink doesn't say a word about her outfit. She was pretty disappointed. This is the outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think she will ever want to go see the fairies again .
> 
> I want to start planning another trip, but I told dh that I wouldn't ask for another one until after we went on a big ski trip out to Colorado.  Plus I want to see Disney with all the holiday lights, so hopefully in about 20 months we can go again.
> 
> Now time to download all the pictures and try and catch up.
> 
> Emily


Can't wait to hear more about your trip!  Are you gonna do a TR?  I love the Tink outfit, so sorry to hear she was dissapointed, though.


EnchantedPrincess said:


> Thought I would share some of my latest sewing....
> 
> T-shirt for ds for dinner at Ohana....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little Einstein for ds - oops, just realized that I never went back and finish up Leo's hair because I didn't have any matching thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also making dd a June applique on a Vida dress when I broke my serger!  So I will share that later when I am done.



WOW, just WOW...and I love the flower buttons. and your detail (like leo's pockets) is just amazing.


coteau_chick said:


> I just have to show all of you my dd Courtney's prom picture.  My baby is growing up so fast.  She is such a good girl.  I am so proud of her.  I guess I bragged enough.  I just wanted to share my picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


She looks absolutely beautiful!


Stephres said:


> I'm sorry I haven't been active on this thread. It's been very busy and some personal stuff has kept me occupied. I finally took some nice pictures of the flamingo dress with non-sunburned Megan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This dress took me a couple of hours to make, from printing out the pieces to sewing the hem. It was very easy and quick!
> 
> The next one I haven't even let her wear once because we haven't made it to church and Heather said, why don't you let her wear it to school? So I did, today. It came back with some dirt on the bottom but ok otherwise:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one took a bit longer because it has a collar, sleeves and a sash but not too much. I am sure you could do it in a week, a little at a time.
> 
> I used snaps on the back and when she bends over they come unsnapped so I don't think I'll do that again. I was trying to be lazy and not worry about buttons!


I love the dresses, and am praying for ya'll.


praline3001 said:


> WOW you gals sure gab a lot
> 
> I leave for half a day and it takes me an hour to catch up
> 
> I love all the outfits ~ that tink one is really cute... too bad the real tink didn't notice
> 
> I love the prom dress too~ Very sassy!!!
> 
> I just got the photos of the EE dress I was having made for my DD. Remember I DO NOT SEW NOR DO I KNOW HOW
> I helped a great deal with the design and patterns but someone else did the work...
> Also ~ the full shot the color is really off  the white is bright white and the teal is a bright teal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The white has a cracked ice look to it


Super Cute!  Love the yeti!  Great ideas.



mirandag819 said:


> Yep I am totally addicted now.... easy fit pants, then the simply sweet with a boo applique, and now I have made a stripwork twirl skirt. Thanks so much for the instructions Leslie! They were really easy to understand and follow. I am really happy with how it came out, I LOVE the skirt, I am still not sure about the shirt.... I didn't get the positioning of the mickey heads exactly how I pictured, so I may redo it.. but here are some pics of DD's animal kingdom outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I am not crazy about the shirt and might redo it, I slipped a black tank on to see which I liked better, I can't decide.... do you think the white or black goes better?
> 
> 
> Okay now I have a cute story to share...... DH is in Iraq.... he called Taylor a week or so ago and told her he was sending her Aladin's magic lamp. I thought it was very sweet until she started talking about the Genie coming out and getting to make a wish. I didn't want her to be all sad about Daddy's sweet present so I started prying and asking what she would wish for. She told me over and over again she was going to wish for a bike. So today my mom was watching DD and the package from daddy arrived. I decided to run home at lunch.
> 
> Here she is opening her lamp and rubbing it to make a wish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully she still wished for a bike.
> 
> She opened her eyes and looked inside the lamp and was like
> "there is no bike in here"
> 
> My mom then asked her where she would ride a bike.....she screamed outside and ran to the door. She flung open the door and saw her bike sitting on the porch.
> 
> Here she is celebrating
> 
> 
> She kept yelling "I knew it, I knew it! Daddy said it was a magic lamp!" She also kept talking about how fast the Genie was, that she didn't even see him fly out of the lamp and to the porch. I would love to be that young again where you really believe a Genie put the bike there and not that mommy dropped it off on her way inside 5 mins earlier. I was so sweet and she keeps telling me how she has the best Daddy to find her Aladin's lamp and that she will never give it to Aladin not even at Disney World.
> 
> 
> Okay sorry for the long post, I thought it was so cute and had to share.



AWWW, a few thoughts.
1. Thanks a lot, now I have to go and buy more fabric.  I love, love, love the zebra outfit- think I can get dh to go to AK twice?
2. I like both, but love the white shirt.
3. What a wonderful story about your DD; and the magic your DH, DM and yourself provided her.
4. re: number 3; you made me cry, that's just plain mean.  (really though, so sweet.)



mommyof3princess said:


> Oh those are too great
> I love them all
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad you were able to save it. I love the skirt. Good job.
> 
> Oh she is so beautiful. I love her dress and the colors.  Wow.
> 
> Cute dresses steph my megan said to tell your megan hello for her please.
> 
> wow that is so great. It's so cute. That is one lucky little girl.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the two outfits. zebra is my fav right now. Very cute story.
> 
> I wanted to share what i did today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's my own pattern. I saw someone walking around with something like it at a I said to myself I bet I can do something like that. Except it was two tone. But my sil asked me to make this one for her cousin in law so She bought the fabric and this is how it turned out. I am making one more with two different fabrics I will share it when I am done.


I really, really like this.


Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Im several pages behind, but wanted to thank everyone for their kind words of support regarding the loss of my Grandmother.
> I have been dealing with more physical discomfort from the pubis symphysis and so have not been on my laptop quite as much.
> I have another OB appt this morning and this is the first time DH will be able to go with me and hear the baby's heartbeat, so that will be fun to do together.
> The birthday party was cancelled for this weekend for my neice since my brother and SIL will be going to the funeral, so this means I have a whole extra week to finish up the cupcake purse and outfit- but I think i would like to be done with them by the end of the weekend.
> 
> Happy Friday!!!


hugs; praying for ya.  


minnie2 said:


> I have NO clue why I stopped getting updates from this thread  Are you guys trying to tell me something
> 
> Love the Gennie and the lamp story!  So cute!  The zebra dress is really cute Love the shirt!
> 
> Steph,  I love Megan's new dresses.  hang in there
> 
> Love the Everest dress!
> 
> The black and White Dot purse it so cute!  My mom would LOVE that!  She is all about the black and white dot!
> 
> My Aunt and Uncle where supposed to be here yesterday but their car broke down so hopefully they will be her this afternoon.
> 
> I found out this morning that a Great Uncle of mine is very sick and dying.  It is a crazy story but my great grandfather moved out of Mass YRS ago and apparently for 50 yr his family was looking for him in Hackensack NY well he was in Hackensack NJ.  Then out of the blue I posted on ancestry .com about 6 yrs ago trying to research my family and with in an hour I had a family member clarifying everything and turns out they where looking for us for decades!  I had always planned on trying to get to see him but time escaped me and so did life.  I kept in touch pretty regularly with one of his nieces and for some reason I am so sad that I will never get to meet him.  He of course knows we have been found and about us but it just breaks my heart knowing a patriarch of my long lost family is dying.  I guess the important thing is he can go to peace knowing he found his family he had been searching for...


hugs to you and your family.


MinnieVanMom said:


> Minnie2,
> 
> That is an amazing story and happy you know found family and they found you.  Sorry about your great uncle.
> 
> Well friends it is hard to believe that I just came to your board saying I was going to be laid off from my PT seasonal job and didn't know what to do?  I learned how to sew.  SAHM gave me such hope about being home and she was right, now I don't even have enough time in a day to get everything done.
> 
> My boss called on Wed and said they were back in the States and could I come in Friday to start a cost analysis.  So I am back to work this morning and most likely all mornings until we open then back to the regular schedule of 2-6pm.
> 
> I am in the middle of a Big give outfit, curtains for a friend and a new dress  I am grateful to have a job but I am just not ready right now.
> 
> Off to get ready for work.


Congrats on going back to work.  Don't worry, you will find the time. You're super mom, remember?  Really, if you can raise kids like ours, you can definitely do this.


----------



## Jennifer.1203

Hi! I'm totally new to this thread and to this whole site. I just started trying to make my girls boutique clothes, b/c I love the style but not the price! Anyways, I'm completely obsessed with Disney too. We're not going back to Disney until Feb. 2010, but being the big planner I am I already started searching for outfit designs I would like to make them. So I typed in google Disney boutique outfits and this was one of the first sites that popped up! It actually brought me to the first thread on this subject. It has taken me 3 days to read the first one! It wasn't until I reached the end that I realized there was more then one thread! So I just jumped to the end. As interesting as this thread is, I just don't have the patience to read it all from the beginning! I couldn't believe yall were on thread 13! I have found so many cute ideas for my kids outfits from just the first thread. My hubby thinks I'm crazy for wanting to make all 3 of my kids an outfit for each day. But I'm so excited! I like so many designs though I don't know how I'm going to narrow it down. And I know by next Feb. I'll have found a ton more thanks to this site! Well I just wanted to say hi to everyone, and expect to see me A LOT on this thread! lol
~Jennifer


----------



## tricia

Jennifer.1203 said:


> Hi! I'm totally new to this thread and to this whole site. I just started trying to make my girls boutique clothes, b/c I love the style but not the price! Anyways, I'm completely obsessed with Disney too. We're not going back to Disney until Feb. 2010, but being the big planner I am I already started searching for outfit designs I would like to make them. So I typed in google Disney boutique outfits and this was one of the first sites that popped up! It actually brought me to the first thread on this subject. It has taken me 3 days to read the first one! It wasn't until I reached the end that I realized there was more then one thread! So I just jumped to the end. As interesting as this thread is, I just don't have the patience to read it all from the beginning! I couldn't believe yall were on thread 13! I have found so many cute ideas for my kids outfits from just the first thread. My hubby thinks I'm crazy for wanting to make all 3 of my kids an outfit for each day. But I'm so excited! I like so many designs though I don't know how I'm going to narrow it down. And I know by next Feb. I'll have found a ton more thanks to this site! Well I just wanted to say hi to everyone, and expect to see me A LOT on this thread! lol
> ~Jennifer



Welcome.  You are going to love this thread.  Did you check out the photobucket album?  Lots of great ideas there if you don't have the time to go thru all of the threads. (like anyone who wanted to catch up would have that amount of time )


----------



## ibesue

minnie2 said:


> I have NO clue why I stopped getting updates from this thread  Are you guys trying to tell me something
> 
> I found out this morning that a Great Uncle of mine is very sick and dying.  It is a crazy story but my great grandfather moved out of Mass YRS ago and apparently for 50 yr his family was looking for him in Hackensack NY well he was in Hackensack NJ.  Then out of the blue I posted on ancestry .com about 6 yrs ago trying to research my family and with in an hour I had a family member clarifying everything and turns out they where looking for us for decades!  I had always planned on trying to get to see him but time escaped me and so did life.  I kept in touch pretty regularly with one of his nieces and for some reason I am so sad that I will never get to meet him.  He of course knows we have been found and about us but it just breaks my heart knowing a patriarch of my long lost family is dying.  I guess the important thing is he can go to peace knowing he found his family he had been searching for...



I am so sorry you didn't get to meet him.  



MinnieVanMom said:


> Well friends it is hard to believe that I just came to your board saying I was going to be laid off from my PT seasonal job and didn't know what to do?  I learned how to sew.  SAHM gave me such hope about being home and she was right, now I don't even have enough time in a day to get everything done.
> 
> My boss called on Wed and said they were back in the States and could I come in Friday to start a cost analysis.  So I am back to work this morning and most likely all mornings until we open then back to the regular schedule of 2-6pm.
> 
> I am in the middle of a Big give outfit, curtains for a friend and a new dress  I am grateful to have a job but I am just not ready right now.
> 
> Off to get ready for work.



Congrats on going back to work.  I want to get a job, but I love staying home too.  



Jennifer.1203 said:


> Hi! I'm totally new to this thread and to this whole site. I just started trying to make my girls boutique clothes, b/c I love the style but not the price! Anyways, I'm completely obsessed with Disney too. We're not going back to Disney until Feb. 2010, but being the big planner I am I already started searching for outfit designs I would like to make them. So I typed in google Disney boutique outfits and this was one of the first sites that popped up! It actually brought me to the first thread on this subject. It has taken me 3 days to read the first one! It wasn't until I reached the end that I realized there was more then one thread! So I just jumped to the end. As interesting as this thread is, I just don't have the patience to read it all from the beginning! I couldn't believe yall were on thread 13! I have found so many cute ideas for my kids outfits from just the first thread. My hubby thinks I'm crazy for wanting to make all 3 of my kids an outfit for each day. But I'm so excited! I like so many designs though I don't know how I'm going to narrow it down. And I know by next Feb. I'll have found a ton more thanks to this site! Well I just wanted to say hi to everyone, and expect to see me A LOT on this thread! lol
> ~Jennifer



Welcome!!!  I started sewing again after many years when we saw some cute boutique clothing for children, but knew we couldn't afford them!  I can't wait to see what you have already made!


----------



## 2cutekidz

Jennifer.1203 said:


> Hi! I'm totally new to this thread and to this whole site. I just started trying to make my girls boutique clothes, b/c I love the style but not the price! Anyways, I'm completely obsessed with Disney too. We're not going back to Disney until Feb. 2010, but being the big planner I am I already started searching for outfit designs I would like to make them. So I typed in google Disney boutique outfits and this was one of the first sites that popped up! It actually brought me to the first thread on this subject. It has taken me 3 days to read the first one! It wasn't until I reached the end that I realized there was more then one thread! So I just jumped to the end. As interesting as this thread is, I just don't have the patience to read it all from the beginning! I couldn't believe yall were on thread 13! I have found so many cute ideas for my kids outfits from just the first thread. My hubby thinks I'm crazy for wanting to make all 3 of my kids an outfit for each day. But I'm so excited! I like so many designs though I don't know how I'm going to narrow it down. And I know by next Feb. I'll have found a ton more thanks to this site! Well I just wanted to say hi to everyone, and expect to see me A LOT on this thread! lol
> ~Jennifer



Welcome!!  So glad you found us.  Like tricia said, check the photobucket account for ideas.  Not everyone uploads their sets there though, so if you want ides for a certain theme ask away.  We are always more than happy to show off what we have come up with (past or present!!)


----------



## disneylovinfamily

Well ladies my baby is three today and I am having a hard time.  We are not going to have anymore kids and it seems that baby is no longer a baby anymore.  Russell is losing his baby features more each day and gaining more and more independence.  I am planning a huge party here tomorrow.  We are having an army theme and I am praying for no rain because I wanted to have the kids run an obstcle course.  The forcast is iffy and it changes every hour.  Right now, they are saying scattered afternoon thunderstorms.  I will show off pics tomorrow.


----------



## emcreative

disneylovinfamily said:


> Well ladies my baby is three today and I am having a hard time.  We are not going to have anymore kids and it seems that baby is no longer a baby anymore.  Russell is losing his baby features more each day and gaining more and more independence.  I am planning a huge party here tomorrow.  We are having an army theme and I am praying for no rain because I wanted to have the kids run an obstcle course.  The forcast is iffy and it changes every hour.  Right now, they are saying scattered afternoon thunderstorms.  I will show off pics tomorrow.



I will pray for good weather for you!

I totally understand what you mean about being sad for not having a "baby" anymore.  I was DONE at three kids and was constantly sad not having one for YEARS.

Lo and Behold I guess I really wasn't done, we're adopting a preemie and his toddler brother.  

Sometimes I still get a bit sad when I see the littlest growing up, but it's so much different this time.  This time I KNOW I'm done!!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

sahm1000 said:


> Very cute Jenny!  Can't wait to see the Vida!



Thanks..I love the Vida pattern and can't wait to finish it.



coteau_chick said:


>



What a cute couple, and your dd is beautiful!  I love her gown.



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Gorgeous Jenny!!!  Love the O'Hana one!!!
> 
> 
> So I need group support about Carla's new pattern.  Knowing, as some of you do, how slow I am at sewing, do you think I can finish it in a week after work????  Aisling is going away to Maine with my mom for a week.  I want to make Snow White's rag dress for her and I think Carla's new pattern is perfect for it.  But it's way more detailed than my past projects.  Since we are keeping the trip a secret, I have to sew in secret.  I can do it in a week, right??? right???



Thanks, and yes, you can do it in a week!!  I don't know how you are able to keep the trip a secret!  That would be soooo hard for me to do.



KARAJ said:


> Would you mind sharing where you got the appliques for the Little Einsteins?? I have been looking for one for Hollywood Studios and I really like that one.
> 
> And, I LOVE your Minnie with the flower buttons!!



I got it from the coloring pages at www.playhousedisney.com



Stephres said:


> I'm sorry I haven't been active on this thread. It's been very busy and some personal stuff has kept me occupied. I finally took some nice pictures of the flamingo dress with non-sunburned Megan.



Hope everything is OK.  I love the dresses, and the flamingo fabric!



praline3001 said:


>



Love the little yeti on the dress...I also love the test track dress that someone pointed out.



mirandag819 said:


> Okay sorry for the long post, I thought it was so cute and had to share.



What a great story!   I really like the black shirt with the skirt, and love the fabric that you use for the skirt.



tricia said:


> I love the little flower buttons.  Great appliques.





mommyof3princess said:


> Oh those are too great
> I love them all



Thanks... and mommyof3princess - the purse turned out great!



minnie2 said:


> I have NO clue why I stopped getting updates from this thread  Are you guys trying to tell me something
> 
> Love the Gennie and the lamp story!  So cute!  The zebra dress is really cute Love the shirt!
> 
> Steph,  I love Megan's new dresses.  hang in there
> 
> Love the Everest dress!
> 
> The black and White Dot purse it so cute!  My mom would LOVE that!  She is all about the black and white dot!
> 
> My Aunt and Uncle where supposed to be here yesterday but their car broke down so hopefully they will be her this afternoon.
> 
> I found out this morning that a Great Uncle of mine is very sick and dying.  It is a crazy story but my great grandfather moved out of Mass YRS ago and apparently for 50 yr his family was looking for him in Hackensack NY well he was in Hackensack NJ.  Then out of the blue I posted on ancestry .com about 6 yrs ago trying to research my family and with in an hour I had a family member clarifying everything and turns out they where looking for us for decades!  I had always planned on trying to get to see him but time escaped me and so did life.  I kept in touch pretty regularly with one of his nieces and for some reason I am so sad that I will never get to meet him.  He of course knows we have been found and about us but it just breaks my heart knowing a patriarch of my long lost family is dying.  I guess the important thing is he can go to peace knowing he found his family he had been searching for...



I don't always get updates either, and it doesn't even notify me anymore when i have pms!  

Sorry that you never got to meet your great uncle.



ireland_nicole said:


> Thanks guys!  Just checked Joann's on line only sale and they have the Brother 1034d machine that's normally $400 on sale for $229 so I'm ordering now wish me luck!  And thanks for all your advice!  All I really want to do is get rolled hems, finished edges and gather... so hopefully this will work well.



I had that serger until I broke the tension release button a few days ago!   Not even sure how that happened, but it is a great serger!



Jennifer.1203 said:


> Hi! I'm totally new to this thread and to this whole site. I just started trying to make my girls boutique clothes, b/c I love the style but not the price! Anyways, I'm completely obsessed with Disney too. We're not going back to Disney until Feb. 2010, but being the big planner I am I already started searching for outfit designs I would like to make them. So I typed in google Disney boutique outfits and this was one of the first sites that popped up! It actually brought me to the first thread on this subject. It has taken me 3 days to read the first one! It wasn't until I reached the end that I realized there was more then one thread! So I just jumped to the end. As interesting as this thread is, I just don't have the patience to read it all from the beginning! I couldn't believe yall were on thread 13! I have found so many cute ideas for my kids outfits from just the first thread. My hubby thinks I'm crazy for wanting to make all 3 of my kids an outfit for each day. But I'm so excited! I like so many designs though I don't know how I'm going to narrow it down. And I know by next Feb. I'll have found a ton more thanks to this site! Well I just wanted to say hi to everyone, and expect to see me A LOT on this thread! lol
> ~Jennifer



Welcome!  You will be addicted like the rest of us before you know it.  



disneylovinfamily said:


> Well ladies my baby is three today and I am having a hard time.  We are not going to have anymore kids and it seems that baby is no longer a baby anymore.  Russell is losing his baby features more each day and gaining more and more independence.  I am planning a huge party here tomorrow.  We are having an army theme and I am praying for no rain because I wanted to have the kids run an obstcle course.  The forcast is iffy and it changes every hour.  Right now, they are saying scattered afternoon thunderstorms.  I will show off pics tomorrow.



Happy Birthday to your baby!!!  Hope the weather cooperates for you.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

mom2prettyprincess said:


> Now can anyone help me with this.....I am looking for these fabrics, I want to make a quilt and a purse for my bff from nursing school for graduation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know its a long shot...they are supposed to be hard to find. The designer is Loralie and she has a great line of different ladies.


I just went into a quilt shop today and I remember seeing these fabrics. 

Let me rephrase that: I believe that I saw these. I wasn't really looking for those, but I remember seeing some that looked that those. I can check again if you would like.


----------



## praline3001

I love the nurse fabric!!!! What a great gift idea.


----------



## HeatherSue

EnchantedPrincess said:


>


WOW!!! These are FABULOUS appliques!! Great work!!! I love the shoeless Mickey!



Adi12982 said:


> Does anyone know if you can use a ruffler foot on a singer futura??


I would think so!  There are typically 3 different types of shanks on sewing machines- low shank, slant shank, and high shank.  They make 3 different types of ruffler feet to fit on them.  I know a lot of people think they have to buy the same brand as their sewing machine.  But, I have a White brand one that fits my Brother and my Viking.  



danicaw said:


> Oh, I was introduced to the "snowman" yesterday also.... seriously cool!
> The machine was the Brother Quattro 6000d.... and it has a built in camera right over the needle with a huge screen (for a sewing machine) so you can see from a birds eye view what you are doing. Cool.
> And apparently there is some way to set it up so you just tell it how far from the edge you want it to sew and it does... all by itself! It keeps the fabric straight (which I seem to struggle with) and moves it along til the end. I came home with a few spec sheets on the thing... just to drool over


Umm...if anyone has an extra one of these sitting around.  I would be glad to take it off your hands!! Where's that drooling smiley?...



MinnieVanMom said:


>


I think you do your best work without a pattern!  This looks great!



Miz Diz said:


> I really can't sew that well.  Would love to take a class someday, but until that happens, I will keep doing simple stuff.  I am going to attempt to add a Mickey Head to a dress that I bought dd.  Of course, I will practice first on something else.
> 
> QUESTION........
> 
> How in the world do I get this Mickey head on?
> 
> I was planning on cutting the Mickey Head out, bonding it to the dress, then sewing around the Mickey Head with tiny zigzags.  I wasn't going to fold any of the edges down b/c I figured this would mess up around the curves.  Am I on track here?  Or should I just forget about it before I waste my time?


Just in case no one has pointed you in the right direction- there's a link in the very first post on this thread to my applique tutorial.  It'll give you step-by-step instructions on how to do applique.  Good luck and make sure you show us pictures when you're done!



jessica52877 said:


> Yes, on the right track. You'll want to use either Heat N Bond lite or Wonder Under. You'll fuse the fabric to it or it to the fabric and then the mickey head to the dress.


No mention of my applique tutorial?   




coteau_chick said:


> .


WOW!! She is GORGEOUS!  I love her dress, too!  I think Lance's flower looks pretty cool on his sleeve like that!



danicaw said:


> \


Yes, I have "pink" crocs, too.  I really don't like them (for me).  I was hoping they would be more like Tessa's cotton candy colored crocs.  I should have known because I saw a picture.  But, I didn't expect them to have that orange tint to them.  They are definitely salmon colored.


----------



## HeatherSue

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> So I need group support about Carla's new pattern.  Knowing, as some of you do, how slow I am at sewing, do you think I can finish it in a week after work????  Aisling is going away to Maine with my mom for a week.  I want to make Snow White's rag dress for her and I think Carla's new pattern is perfect for it.  But it's way more detailed than my past projects.  Since we are keeping the trip a secret, I have to sew in secret.  I can do it in a week, right??? right???


You can do it, Kristine!!!  Seriously, it goes together pretty easily.  I know you can get it!



Stephres said:


> The next one I haven't even let her wear once because we haven't made it to church and Heather said, why don't you let her wear it to school? So I did, today. It came back with some dirt on the bottom but ok otherwise:


There's that pretty face!! The flamingo dress looks even better with her smile!  Yay!  You let her wear the dress to school!  Tide does wonders on getting out dirt! 



praline3001 said:


> WOW you gals sure gab a lot


It used to be even worse!  If you missed a day you were hopelessly lost.  But, that's how we create this sense of community- we yack about everything!  Lots of us have even become friends IRL!  

I LOOOVE the Everest dress!!!! I still say you should start sewing! 



mirandag819 said:


> Yep I am totally addicted now.... easy fit pants, then the simply sweet with a boo applique, and now I have made a stripwork twirl skirt. Thanks so much for the instructions Leslie! They were really easy to understand and follow. I am really happy with how it came out, I LOVE the skirt, I am still not sure about the shirt.... I didn't get the positioning of the mickey heads exactly how I pictured, so I may redo it.. but here are some pics of DD's animal kingdom outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay now I have a cute story to share...... DH is in Iraq.... he called Taylor a week or so ago and told her he was sending her Aladin's magic lamp. I thought it was very sweet until she started talking about the Genie coming out and getting to make a wish. I didn't want her to be all sad about Daddy's sweet present so I started prying and asking what she would wish for. She told me over and over again she was going to wish for a bike. So today my mom was watching DD and the package from daddy arrived. I decided to run home at lunch.


The outfits are WONDERFUL!! Great job!!

The story about her daddy and lamp and the bike make me cry like a baby!! That is the sweetest thing I've heard in a while!! I hope you write it down in her baby book!


----------



## SallyfromDE

billwendy said:


> Where do you guys purchase your iron on paper? I need both dark and light - Im out!! I had ordered 100 dark and 50 light about 2 years ago on EBAY, and just ran out!!!! I'd order from them again, but its $$$ !!!



I usually order mine from HP.com I forget how much it is, I think it's $12.99 a package, buy 2 get one free, free shipping and you have it in a couple of days. 



minnie2 said:


> I found out this morning that a Great Uncle of mine is very sick and dying.  It is a crazy story but my great grandfather moved out of Mass YRS ago and apparently for 50 yr his family was looking for him in Hackensack NY well he was in Hackensack NJ.  Then out of the blue I posted on ancestry .com about 6 yrs ago trying to research my family and with in an hour I had a family member clarifying everything and turns out they where looking for us for decades!  I had always planned on trying to get to see him but time escaped me and so did life.  I kept in touch pretty regularly with one of his nieces and for some reason I am so sad that I will never get to meet him.  He of course knows we have been found and about us but it just breaks my heart knowing a patriarch of my long lost family is dying.  I guess the important thing is he can go to peace knowing he found his family he had been searching for...



I've been working on my paternal GF family. My Grandfather came here from England when he was 20. We really don't know much about the family since he passed away when my mother was only 16. I wanted to, both, go back in time and try to find existing relatives. I've found some people in a distant relationship. And an interesting story. My mothers uncle married a woman with 2 kids. (we are going back around 1945). They had 2 kids. Then she had a short affair with a army colonel. He went to thier home and killed himself in thier den. He planned on taking her with him, but she wasn't home. Anyway, the Uncle filed for divorce and got the 2 kids. She remarried and had 3 more. I found a few more relatives that had about 17 kids! It's pretty addictive.


----------



## minnie2

Great suff posted every one!  Sorry this is a drive by it was a crazy day!  I need to go sew to relax!



SallyfromDE said:


> I've been working on my paternal GF family. My Grandfather came here from England when he was 20. We really don't know much about the family since he passed away when my mother was only 16. I wanted to, both, go back in time and try to find existing relatives. I've found some people in a distant relationship. And an interesting story. My mothers uncle married a woman with 2 kids. (we are going back around 1945). They had 2 kids. Then she had a short affair with a army colonel. He went to thier home and killed himself in thier den. He planned on taking her with him, but she wasn't home. Anyway, the Uncle filed for divorce and got the 2 kids. She remarried and had 3 more. I found a few more relatives that had about 17 kids! It's pretty addictive.


IWow that is some story!  when I was doing mine and I found my family they had traced us back to the early 1800's in Ireland and have some GREAT documents! That I now have copies of.  So I stopped because I figured they had so so much I didn't need to

Funny thing happened a few yrs ago apparently some one had old letters from WW@ they bought at a garage sale and they found that same old post on ancestry and contacted me  because they where letters my Grandpa wrote to my grandma when he was at war!  The interesting thing is I found out my grandma was pg with my dad and my grand parents weren't married yet!!!  My dad was born in 1945 so it had to be very scandalous!  LOL


----------



## SuperRhino

This is my first time posting! I would like to tell everybody I love all the sewing you guys do! I started sewing a year ago and now I'm really in love with making dresses for my daughter! And she loves them too! I'll post some pictures of my sewing later! Thanks for all the ispirational sewing projects they really make me want to expand my horizons!


----------



## Miz Diz

HeatherSue said:


> Just in case no one has pointed you in the right direction- there's a link in the very first post on this thread to my applique tutorial.  It'll give you step-by-step instructions on how to do applique.  Good luck and make sure you show us pictures when you're done!



Thank you so much!  That helps a lot!


Do you all have any rules about copying each other's work?  I see some stuff I would love to copycat, if I can learn to sew better.


----------



## twob4him

mirandag819 said:


> Yep I am totally addicted now.... easy fit pants, then the simply sweet with a boo applique, and now I have made a stripwork twirl skirt. Thanks so much for the instructions Leslie! They were really easy to understand and follow. I am really happy with how it came out, I LOVE the skirt, I am still not sure about the shirt.... I didn't get the positioning of the mickey heads exactly how I pictured, so I may redo it.. but here are some pics of DD's animal kingdom outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is celebrating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She kept yelling "I knew it, I knew it! Daddy said it was a magic lamp!" She also kept talking about how fast the Genie was, that she didn't even see him fly out of the lamp and to the porch. I would love to be that young again where you really believe a Genie put the bike there and not that mommy dropped it off on her way inside 5 mins earlier. I was so sweet and she keeps telling me how she has the best Daddy to find her Aladin's lamp and that she will never give it to Aladin not even at Disney World.
> 
> With her lamp and bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay sorry for the long post, I thought it was so cute and had to share.


Ok first off.....I love those fabrics you picked. I have been going round and round about making an AK outfit but I haven't decided what to make. I love the three prints and colors together. I like both tanks actually! Great job!!

Second, your DD is just too cute! I love the genie and lamp story! Oh so sweet!!! It made me teary-eyed!!! How great that you got the bike and she was surprised....just the whole thing! Prayers for your hubby and family!


----------



## eeyore3847

Finally finished 2 new little sets today... One is BOLT which jojo loves and the other is a simple Elephant dress!!










Lori


----------



## emcreative

eeyore3847 said:


> Finally finished 2 new little sets today... One is BOLT which jojo loves and the other is a simple Elephant dress!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori




Oh my goodness!  I'm TOTALLY going to have to hide the Bolt outfit from my daughter, she'll go NUTS!


----------



## eeyore3847

emcreative said:


> Oh my goodness!  I'm TOTALLY going to have to hide the Bolt outfit from my daughter, she'll go NUTS!




I know.. when jojo saw it completed she started jumping up and down!!!!!

Lori


----------



## emcreative

eeyore3847 said:


> I know.. when jojo saw it completed she started jumping up and down!!!!!
> 
> Lori



LOL The first thing I thought of (Besides omg Liz would love this!) Is..."I'LL GO GET MY BALL!"   He was my favorite.


----------



## tanyaandallie

eeyore3847 said:


> Finally finished 2 new little sets today... One is BOLT which jojo loves and the other is a simple Elephant dress!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Adorable!!!  LOVE the Bolt outfit!


----------



## praline3001

Hey Lori ~ by chance did you also make a nemo dress with orange trim and had NEMO across the bodice?

I think I saw that *somewhere* and JOJO looks a lot like the same little girl 

I thought that was an adorable Nemo dress 
I was kicking myself because all of Savannah's dresses had already been ordered for this trip


----------



## emcreative

praline3001 said:


> Hey Lori ~ by chance did you also make a nemo dress with orange trim and had NEMO across the bodice?
> 
> I think I saw that *somewhere* and JOJO looks a lot like the same little girl
> 
> I thought that was an adorable Nemo dress
> I was kicking myself because all of Savannah's dresses had already been ordered for this trip




Hey, weren't you one of the ones telling ME they could have "multiple clothing changes per day"??  hehehehe!


----------



## praline3001

emcreative said:


> Hey, weren't you one of the ones telling ME they could have "multiple clothing changes per day"??  hehehehe!



Well she does have 3 epcot dresses already 

should I make her change between each ride too?


----------



## emcreative

praline3001 said:


> Well she does have 3 epcot dresses already
> 
> should I make her change between each ride too?




HAHA!  Yeah if I had my way we'd be getting to that point too!


----------



## tricia

eeyore3847 said:


> Finally finished 2 new little sets today... One is BOLT which jojo loves and the other is a simple Elephant dress!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Very cute elephants, and I love the Bolt outfit.


----------



## billwendy

eeyore3847 said:


> Finally finished 2 new little sets today... One is BOLT which jojo loves and the other is a simple Elephant dress!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori




Absolutely Adorable Lori!! Just LOVE that JoJo - does she ever not want to model for you?


----------



## emcreative

I know this is not quite the right place but if you could say a  prayer or send a positive thought to my little Hannah I would appreciate it.  I just found out her dad is taking her to the emergency room with a severe asthma attack.  (I am just sitting here for a little bit before I go to meet them because he is coming from further away so if I leave right now I'll be making myself crazy in the waiting room).


----------



## praline3001

emcreative said:


> I know this is not quite the right place but if you could say a  prayer or send a positive thought to my little Hannah I would appreciate it.  I just found out her dad is taking her to the emergency room with a severe asthma attack.  (I am just sitting here for a little bit before I go to meet them because he is coming from further away so if I leave right now I'll be making myself crazy in the waiting room).



Is Hannah your DD? I am new and don't know everyones family just yet but I hope she is ok.


----------



## emcreative

praline3001 said:


> Is Hannah your DD? I am new and don't know everyones family just yet but I hope she is ok.




Yes Hannah is my daughter, she just turned 8.  Emilee is 12 and Lizzie is 9.  We are adopting two boys, one just turn 1 and the other will be 2 at the end of the month (they will be getting new names).  In about 15 minutes I can leave for the ER.


----------



## praline3001

emcreative said:


> Yes Hannah is my daughter, she just turned 8.  Emilee is 12 and Lizzie is 9.  We are adopting two boys, one just turn 1 and the other will be 2 at the end of the month (they will be getting new names).  In about 15 minutes I can leave for the ER.



I hope she will be ok. I am sure once she gets there they will put her on a nebulizer and she will do good


----------



## princessmom29

emcreative said:


> Yes Hannah is my daughter, she just turned 8.  Emilee is 12 and Lizzie is 9.  We are adopting two boys, one just turn 1 and the other will be 2 at the end of the month (they will be getting new names).  In about 15 minutes I can leave for the ER.



Saying prayers for her. I hope everything is ok!!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

disneylovinfamily said:


> Well ladies my baby is three today and I am having a hard time.  We are not going to have anymore kids and it seems that baby is no longer a baby anymore.  Russell is losing his baby features more each day and gaining more and more independence.  I am planning a huge party here tomorrow.  We are having an army theme and I am praying for no rain because I wanted to have the kids run an obstcle course.  The forcast is iffy and it changes every hour.  Right now, they are saying scattered afternoon thunderstorms.  I will show off pics tomorrow.


Oh, I know what you mean.  Don't cry too much, when he's sleeping and he cuddles into you, you still get some moments, and you know they're even more precious.  I'm hoping for a bright, sunny day!



SuperRhino said:


> This is my first time posting! I would like to tell everybody I love all the sewing you guys do! I started sewing a year ago and now I'm really in love with making dresses for my daughter! And she loves them too! I'll post some pictures of my sewing later! Thanks for all the ispirational sewing projects they really make me want to expand my horizons!


Can't wait to see your stuff!


eeyore3847 said:


> Finally finished 2 new little sets today... One is BOLT which jojo loves and the other is a simple Elephant dress!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


Too cute!  I esp. love the Bolt outfit- it's fab!


emcreative said:


> I know this is not quite the right place but if you could say a  prayer or send a positive thought to my little Hannah I would appreciate it.  I just found out her dad is taking her to the emergency room with a severe asthma attack.  (I am just sitting here for a little bit before I go to meet them because he is coming from further away so if I leave right now I'll be making myself crazy in the waiting room).



Praying now.


----------



## mirandag819

emcreative said:


> I know this is not quite the right place but if you could say a  prayer or send a positive thought to my little Hannah I would appreciate it.  I just found out her dad is taking her to the emergency room with a severe asthma attack.  (I am just sitting here for a little bit before I go to meet them because he is coming from further away so if I leave right now I'll be making myself crazy in the waiting room).



I'm saying a prayer now, I know you must be having a hard time remaining calm. I will keep you and Hannah in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## princessmom29

Hey guys. everyone has posted some great stuff. All the wonderful applique tees reminded me that  never shared the tee that I did the other day. 





It took me 3 hours to do, but i am really pretty happy with it. I got it centered on the tee, and there was only one boo-boo on the shoe which I was able to trim down and fix after I snapped the pic. I am really starting to get the hang of the new achine and I am getting comfortable with it. I am sooo glad I waited and got the Singer with the 5x7 hoop rather than gettng the brother with the 4x4 hoop.


----------



## mirandag819

eeyore3847 said:


> Finally finished 2 new little sets today... One is BOLT which jojo loves and the other is a simple Elephant dress!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Those are both so cute, and I love JoJo's puppy dog face! I don't know how you have made so many cute dresses so fast, you must be working on the record for most dresses in a week!


----------



## KARAJ

princessmom29 said:


> Hey guys. everyone has posted some great stuff. All the wonderful applique tees reminded me that  never shared the tee that I did the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took me 3 hours to do, but i am really pretty happy with it. I got it centered on the tee, and there was only one boo-boo on the shoe which I was able to trim down and fix after I snapped the pic. I am really starting to get the hang of the new achine and I am getting comfortable with it. I am sooo glad I waited and got the Singer with the 5x7 hoop rather than gettng the brother with the 4x4 hoop.



Looks great even the shoes  Just wondering which Singer did you get?? Was it the Futura??


----------



## mommyof3princess

eeyore3847 said:


> Finally finished 2 new little sets today... One is BOLT which jojo loves and the other is a simple Elephant dress!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


 Cute as always great job.



emcreative said:


> I know this is not quite the right place but if you could say a  prayer or send a positive thought to my little Hannah I would appreciate it.  I just found out her dad is taking her to the emergency room with a severe asthma attack.  (I am just sitting here for a little bit before I go to meet them because he is coming from further away so if I leave right now I'll be making myself crazy in the waiting room).


Marah Prayers and  for hannah.


----------



## eeyore3847

praline3001 said:


> Hey Lori ~ by chance did you also make a nemo dress with orange trim and had NEMO across the bodice?
> 
> I think I saw that *somewhere* and JOJO looks a lot like the same little girl
> 
> I thought that was an adorable Nemo dress
> I was kicking myself because all of Savannah's dresses had already been ordered for this trip



oh yes... that is me!!! and the Bolt is there too now! 



billwendy said:


> Absolutely Adorable Lori!! Just LOVE that JoJo - does she ever not want to model for you?



oh she loves to model that girl..... she always says yes and never needs something to bribe her with anymore!!


----------



## eeyore3847

ireland_nicole said:


> Too cute!  I esp. love the Bolt outfit- it's fab!


Thank you!



emcreative said:


> I know this is not quite the right place but if you could say a  prayer or send a positive thought to my little Hannah I would appreciate it.  I just found out her dad is taking her to the emergency room with a severe asthma attack.  (I am just sitting here for a little bit before I go to meet them because he is coming from further away so if I leave right now I'll be making myself crazy in the waiting room).


Hoping everything is ok ..... praying for you



mirandag819 said:


> Those are both so cute, and I love JoJo's puppy dog face! I don't know how you have made so many cute dresses so fast, you must be working on the record for most dresses in a week!


You know I can make those dresses rather quick now..... which means I can get more done!



mommyof3princess said:


> Cute as always great job.


Thank you thank you!!! I really like how this one turned out


----------



## ibesue

eeyore3847 said:


> Finally finished 2 new little sets today... One is BOLT which jojo loves and the other is a simple Elephant dress!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



So cute!  I love the Bolt one!!



emcreative said:


> I know this is not quite the right place but if you could say a  prayer or send a positive thought to my little Hannah I would appreciate it.  I just found out her dad is taking her to the emergency room with a severe asthma attack.  (I am just sitting here for a little bit before I go to meet them because he is coming from further away so if I leave right now I'll be making myself crazy in the waiting room).



Awww, I hope she is fine and at home by now.  



princessmom29 said:


> Hey guys. everyone has posted some great stuff. All the wonderful applique tees reminded me that  never shared the tee that I did the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took me 3 hours to do, but i am really pretty happy with it. I got it centered on the tee, and there was only one boo-boo on the shoe which I was able to trim down and fix after I snapped the pic. I am really starting to get the hang of the new achine and I am getting comfortable with it. I am sooo glad I waited and got the Singer with the 5x7 hoop rather than gettng the brother with the 4x4 hoop.



Very cute!  I have that applique but haven't made it yet.  I have lots of applique patterns that I haven't used yet!     It is kind of like a fabric addiction!  

And I agree, you need at least a 5x7 hoop size!

I love hearing all the family stories that you have uncovered!


----------



## princessmom29

KARAJ said:


> Looks great even the shoes  Just wondering which Singer did you get?? Was it the Futura??



I got the Futura ce-150. I needed one that was vista compatible and I only wanted it for embroidery as i have a noce electronic sewing machine. The only idference I could find between it and the 250 was that the 250 had more sewing features and in some cases came with more software. I got a package deal form HSN that came with all the software.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

Tinka_Belle said:


> I just went into a quilt shop today and I remember seeing these fabrics.
> 
> Let me rephrase that: I believe that I saw these. I wasn't really looking for those, but I remember seeing some that looked that those. I can check again if you would like.



That would be AWESOME!!! I have to get my hands on this fabric! Let me know if you did find it. Thanks.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

mom2prettyprincess said:


> That would be AWESOME!!! I have to get my hands on this fabric! Let me know if you did find it. Thanks.


I am sorry, I called all of the quilt stores around here and they all said that that fabric sold out a long time ago. They all seemed a little disappointed about that too. I did find some Moda fabric that I have to have. Sorry I couldn't find it.


----------



## emcreative

We're home now and she's okay.  Her biodad just totally overreacted.  Ugh, out until after midnight with little ones is no fun.  She came back with us and is doing fine.

(She has had severe asthma since she was a baby, and is hospitalized multiple times a year for it, so it isn't anything "new" for us).


----------



## praline3001

emcreative said:


> We're home now and she's okay.  Her biodad just totally overreacted.  Ugh, out until after midnight with little ones is no fun.  She came back with us and is doing fine.
> 
> (She has had severe asthma since she was a baby, and is hospitalized multiple times a year for it, so it isn't anything "new" for us).



Glad she is ok, did they use a nebulizer? My oldest has a form of asthma and I have been through the drill more times than I can count


----------



## Tinka_Belle

emcreative said:


> We're home now and she's okay.  Her biodad just totally overreacted.  Ugh, out until after midnight with little ones is no fun.  She came back with us and is doing fine.
> 
> (She has had severe asthma since she was a baby, and is hospitalized multiple times a year for it, so it isn't anything "new" for us).


I am so happy to hear that she is doing better. I am sure that you are relieved.


----------



## emcreative

praline3001 said:


> Glad she is ok, did they use a nebulizer? My oldest has a form of asthma and I have been through the drill more times than I can count




No she had done a breathing treatment at her dad's (she cannot be anywhere there isn't a nebulizer machine.  I also keep steroids on hand at all times as well as her rescue inhaler).  I met them in the lobby of the hospital and did her pulse ox and peak flow (we have both machines) and both were fine.  They took her back to check both just in case, both were okay, her pulse was just high.

Her asthma doc thinks she may be having migraines.  I guess when little ones have migraines they get all the "other" effects (upset stomach, extreme tiredness, etc) but not the head pain. It can even take a few years for their heads to start hurting with it.  But she is so used to the asthma making her stomach upset I think she just assumes that's what's going on.

Her biodad just isn't as used to dealing with it as we are so to him she was 'having trouble breathing' and 'her lips were a funny color."  Um, she looked okay, just tired and like she didn't feel well!

But I guess better safe than sorry!


----------



## emcreative

Oh yeah and in talking her today I discovered that during the field trip to the zoo today, one of the parents seemed to think it was okay to walk from the bus into the zoo right next to my daughter SMOKING THE WHOLE FREAKING TIME!   What part of "severe asthma" does the school not understand?!?! (She can't even go outside if it's under a certain temperature).

I feel a bit lady doggish but I really think I need to write to the teacher and the principal and tell them it is NOT acceptable for a parent to smoke on a field trip!!


----------



## praline3001

emcreative said:


> No she had done a breathing treatment at her dad's (she cannot be anywhere there isn't a nebulizer machine.  I also keep steroids on hand at all times as well as her rescue inhaler).  I met them in the lobby of the hospital and did her pulse ox and peak flow (we have both machines) and both were fine.  They took her back to check both just in case, both were okay, her pulse was just high.
> 
> Her asthma doc thinks she may be having migraines.  I guess when little ones have migraines they get all the "other" effects (upset stomach, extreme tiredness, etc) but not the head pain. It can even take a few years for their heads to start hurting with it.  But she is so used to the asthma making her stomach upset I think she just assumes that's what's going on.
> 
> Her biodad just isn't as used to dealing with it as we are so to him she was 'having trouble breathing' and 'her lips were a funny color."  Um, she looked okay, just tired and like she didn't feel well!
> 
> But I guess better safe than sorry!



AHH the lovely peak flows 
That and orepred LOL
My son has restrictive pulminory disease so yup been through it all. he has been in the hospital 8 times and he will be 15 in a few weeks. The croup lands his behind in ICU every time 
We have 3 nebulizers currently LOL Its like I collect them  
One thing that has REALLY helped him is the advair. He rarely has trouble anymore but he takes that twice a day...


----------



## emcreative

praline3001 said:


> AHH the lovely peak flows
> That and orepred LOL
> My son has restrictive pulminory disease so yup been through it all. he has been in the hospital 8 times and he will be 15 in a few weeks. The croup lands his behind in ICU every time
> We have 3 nebulizers currently LOL Its like I collect them
> One thing that has REALLY helped him is the advair. He rarely has trouble anymore but he takes that twice a day...



 Yep, you know what it's like.  Not including the NICU time when she was born, Hannah has been hospitalized almost 15 times in 8 years, and probably to the ER (without being admitted) at least 20.  UGH.

She started Symbicort 2x a day (instead of flovent) and that really seems to help in her day to day management.  HOWEVER I dont' know if it's because of the Symbicort or just a change in her, it seems like when she does have an attack now, it's a lot harder and she bottoms out really fast compared to before on the flovent.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

emcreative said:


> Oh yeah and in talking her today I discovered that during the field trip to the zoo today, one of the parents seemed to think it was okay to walk from the bus into the zoo right next to my daughter SMOKING THE WHOLE FREAKING TIME!   What part of "severe asthma" does the school not understand?!?! (She can't even go outside if it's under a certain temperature).
> 
> I feel a bit lady doggish but I really think I need to write to the teacher and the principal and tell them it is NOT acceptable for a parent to smoke on a field trip!!


I would definitely report her. I would heavily stress the importance of this matter. Isn't someone supposed to be watching what the parents are doing on these trips. I know that when I helped on a field trip I was given a list of things that we were not supposed to do and not smoking was one of those.


----------



## praline3001

emcreative said:


> Yep, you know what it's like.  Not including the NICU time when she was born, Hannah has been hospitalized almost 15 times in 8 years, and probably to the ER (without being admitted) at least 20.  UGH.
> 
> She started Symbicort 2x a day (instead of flovent) and that really seems to help in her day to day management.  HOWEVER I dont' know if it's because of the Symbicort or just a change in her, it seems like when she does have an attack now, it's a lot harder and she bottoms out really fast compared to before on the flovent.



Yup ~ more than familiar LOL
It was one of the reason the swine flu was making me really nervous.... the regular flu he is in the hospital. WE always do the flu shot


----------



## kmbyoung94

Jennifer.1203 said:


> Hi! I'm totally new to this thread and to this whole site. I just started trying to make my girls boutique clothes, b/c I love the style but not the price! Anyways, I'm completely obsessed with Disney too. We're not going back to Disney until Feb. 2010, but being the big planner I am I already started searching for outfit designs I would like to make them. So I typed in google Disney boutique outfits and this was one of the first sites that popped up! It actually brought me to the first thread on this subject. It has taken me 3 days to read the first one! It wasn't until I reached the end that I realized there was more then one thread! So I just jumped to the end. As interesting as this thread is, I just don't have the patience to read it all from the beginning! I couldn't believe yall were on thread 13! I have found so many cute ideas for my kids outfits from just the first thread. My hubby thinks I'm crazy for wanting to make all 3 of my kids an outfit for each day. But I'm so excited! I like so many designs though I don't know how I'm going to narrow it down. And I know by next Feb. I'll have found a ton more thanks to this site! Well I just wanted to say hi to everyone, and expect to see me A LOT on this thread! lol
> ~Jennifer



Welcome! I am pretty new too and I must say this is an awesome group.
Hugs, Kristi


----------



## kmbyoung94

SuperRhino said:


> This is my first time posting! I would like to tell everybody I love all the sewing you guys do! I started sewing a year ago and now I'm really in love with making dresses for my daughter! And she loves them too! I'll post some pictures of my sewing later! Thanks for all the ispirational sewing projects they really make me want to expand my horizons!



Do you have as much fun watching her eyes light up as I do when my 3 year old daughter gets a new outfit. She runs over and tells me "Mommy, I know you love me!" That is the best ever!


----------



## minnie2

eeyore3847 said:


> Finally finished 2 new little sets today... One is BOLT which jojo loves and the other is a simple Elephant dress!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


Oh Lori too cute!





emcreative said:


> We're home now and she's okay.  Her biodad just totally overreacted.  Ugh, out until after midnight with little ones is no fun.  She came back with us and is doing fine.
> 
> (She has had severe asthma since she was a baby, and is hospitalized multiple times a year for it, so it isn't anything "new" for us).





emcreative said:


> Oh yeah and in talking her today I discovered that during the field trip to the zoo today, one of the parents seemed to think it was okay to walk from the bus into the zoo right next to my daughter SMOKING THE WHOLE FREAKING TIME!   What part of "severe asthma" does the school not understand?!?! (She can't even go outside if it's under a certain temperature).
> 
> I feel a bit lady doggish but I really think I need to write to the teacher and the principal and tell them it is NOT acceptable for a parent to smoke on a field trip!!


I am so glad you DD is ok!  Glad it wasn't as bad as her dad thought!!!  
That is crazy about the school letting a parent smoke on a trip1.  Sadly I have come to realize schools stink!  My kids school is AWFUL with her Celiac and now I am fighting wit them again.  Kyle had a fever last week so I took him to the dr the dr cleared him with a not and said he is fine.  Send him back.  Well the school tells me he can't come back for 7 days!  because he had a FEVER!  They tell me this 5 minutes before I am to leave to get my kids to school.   So I question the nurse about some things she gets all flustered and hangs up on me and calls my mom!  Freaks her out think one of the kids are bloody in a ditch and not that I am tick and asking questions that the nurse can't answer and won't get them for me.  I talked to the principal things are smoothed over but I still can't stand either of them for many reason.  Then I get a call Nikki has a fever!  take her to the dr dr say send her back once fever is gone 24 hours.  But the school says Nope needs to be a week!  So she is home until next Friday!  UGH!  The school could care less about her chronic condition but strong holds a fever.  they are killing me!  If I thought the education they where giving my kids was fabulous I could deal wit stupidity but it isn't.  UGH!!!!
Oh and the best part is my Aunt and Uncle are visiting from Scotland this weekend so they get to come to the sick house!  I feel so bad.


*Sewing Question Shirring*I did the whole wind the elastic on the bobbin by hand but it didn't work could I ave no wound it tight enough????  I really want to learn how to do this!


----------



## reservations4five

Hi Guys!!! Just wanted to say that I am a longtime lurker. I have been enjoying ya'll creations for awhile now. I took the plunge a few months ago and obtained a sewing machine. 

Then I took on a project way to big for my sewing skills. LOL 

Got mad at myself and said machine and put it in the closet. 

So now I am going to try again. Smaller on the project level. I am thinking of some pilowcase tops for my dd's. I think I should be able to handle these.

I love making hairbows. I like to create period. I just get flustered.


----------



## jessica52877

Most are okay with copying if you are sewing for your own daughter or son but it is always polite to ask. Now to copy and sell isn't much appreciated as I am sure you can imagine! 

Of course a Mickey head on a t is a Mickey head on a t! 



Miz Diz said:


> Thank you so much!  That helps a lot!
> 
> 
> Do you all have any rules about copying each other's work?  I see some stuff I would love to copycat, if I can learn to sew better.


----------



## mirandag819

reservations4five said:


> Hi Guys!!! Just wanted to say that I am a longtime lurker. I have been enjoying ya'll creations for awhile now. I took the plunge a few months ago and obtained a sewing machine.
> 
> Then I took on a project way to big for my sewing skills. LOL
> 
> Got mad at myself and said machine and put it in the closet.
> 
> So now I am going to try again. Smaller on the project level. I am thinking of some pilowcase tops for my dd's. I think I should be able to handle these.
> 
> I love making hairbows. I like to create period. I just get flustered.



That was my biggest fear a couple weeks ago when I decided I wanted to learn how to sew. I didn't know where to start that I wouldn't get mad at myself and quit. The ladies here pointed me towards YouCanMakeThis.com, and suggested I try Carla C's easy fit pants. They were right, the pattern was easy and the directions were great. I then tried Carla C's simply sweet dress, it took me a few days but came out great too (I am working on my second one now and am almost done, this one went a lot faster because I knew what I was doing). I got brave last week and used the tutorial Leslie gave on I think like page 115 or so from this thread on how to make a stripwork skirt. It took me a little while, but after having used Carla C's patterns I was able to clearly understand the tutorial and get the skirt done. 

I've been really excited and feel like I am learning faster then I thought thanks to everyone's recomendations, I am so glad I asked here and learned about youcanmakethis.com. The detailed instructions couldn't have been any better. I had never touched a sewing machine a few weeks ago, I couldn't even hem a pair of pants and now I have made these, they aren't perfect or nearly as awesome as most things on this thread, but I feel like I am really learning. 

Here are the pants I made: 






Then I tried the simply sweet dress





And then the skirt I made with the tutorial on this thread





Hopefully I will be posting pics soon of the fancy nancy dress I started last night with the simply sweet pattern. Everyone went on and on about how great Carla C's patterns were and boy were they right, you should check them out.


----------



## Kayleebug

I've got a question.  I have a Brother machine that only embroiders things that are in a 4 x 4 frame.  Most of the things I want to do are bigger.  I noticed people mentioning a Singer Futura machine that embroiders 5 x 7 patterns.  I was searching for this, but the Singer website says that it has a 4 3/4 x 6 1/2 in  frame.  Is this the same as a 5 x 7?  Sorry to be so dense, but I'm new at this and trying to figure it all out!


----------



## twob4him

praline3001 said:


> Well she does have 3 epcot dresses already
> 
> should I make her change between each ride too?





emcreative said:


> HAHA!  Yeah if I had my way we'd be getting to that point too!



You mean its NOT normal to make three customs per park per child??????



praline3001 said:


> AHH the lovely peak flows
> That and orepred LOL
> My son has restrictive pulminory disease so yup been through it all. he has been in the hospital 8 times and he will be 15 in a few weeks. The croup lands his behind in ICU every time
> We have 3 nebulizers currently LOL Its like I collect them
> One thing that has REALLY helped him is the advair. He rarely has trouble anymore but he takes that twice a day...


I love my Advair!!! I take it too! Greatest stuff ever made in my opinion!  I hate not being able to breath and its the only thing that works completely and lasts and doesnt have any bad side effects for me! Asthma treatment has come a long way!!!!



emcreative said:


> Oh yeah and in talking her today I discovered that during the field trip to the zoo today, one of the parents seemed to think it was okay to walk from the bus into the zoo right next to my daughter SMOKING THE WHOLE FREAKING TIME!   What part of "severe asthma" does the school not understand?!?! (She can't even go outside if it's under a certain temperature).
> 
> I feel a bit lady doggish but I really think I need to write to the teacher and the principal and tell them it is NOT acceptable for a parent to smoke on a field trip!!



*Warning.....tirade ahead!!!*


I don't know what state you live in but in mine there is NO SMOKING on school grounds even in your car...that means anyone (secretaries, teachers etc) must leave the premises to smoke. On field trips, all school rules apply. I WOULD DEFINATELY make a huge stink about this especially since it resulted in a trip to the ER for your DD! I mean I would go bezerk and contact the principal and superintendent and the school board and whoever set up the field trip etc. There is no excuse why this parent was allowed to smoke while chaperoning. I think our schools must be really strict too though because parents have to be fingerprinted and approved and put on a special list to do anything in the school including even coming in for a day for a presentation and, of course, for being a room-mom, chaperoning, etc. Our schools are locked up tight and you have to get "buzzed" in if you want to try to make it to the front office. Hope everything works out and that your poor DD asthma and migranes (which could be set off by smoke...I know I get headaches if I smell smoke) get better!!!!!! 

Ok just stating my opinion!  Tirade over!


----------



## jessica52877

Cathy, how far are you from Sesame Place? 4 hours? Closer? Farther?


----------



## reservations4five

mirandag819 said:


> That was my biggest fear a couple weeks ago when I decided I wanted to learn how to sew. I didn't know where to start that I wouldn't get mad at myself and quit. The ladies here pointed me towards YouCanMakeThis.com, and suggested I try Carla C's easy fit pants. They were right, the pattern was easy and the directions were great. I then tried Carla C's simply sweet dress, it took me a few days but came out great too (I am working on my second one now and am almost done, this one went a lot faster because I knew what I was doing). I got brave last week and used the tutorial Leslie gave on I think like page 115 or so from this thread on how to make a stripwork skirt. It took me a little while, but after having used Carla C's patterns I was able to clearly understand the tutorial and get the skirt done.
> 
> I've been really excited and feel like I am learning faster then I thought thanks to everyone's recomendations, I am so glad I asked here and learned about youcanmakethis.com. The detailed instructions couldn't have been any better. I had never touched a sewing machine a few weeks ago, I couldn't even hem a pair of pants and now I have made these, they aren't perfect or nearly as awesome as most things on this thread, but I feel like I am really learning.
> 
> Here are the pants I made:
> 
> 
> Hopefully I will be posting pics soon of the fancy nancy dress I started last night with the simply sweet pattern. Everyone went on and on about how great Carla C's patterns were and boy were they right, you should check them out.



Those are too cute!! Did you do the appliques?  I am more nervous about those I think, LOL. I am going to look through the bookmarks on the first post.

BTW to the PP, I am a recently quit smoker, I work with kids, I coach kids, I have kids. I WOULD NEVER EVER SMOKE WHILE AROUND KIDS. I would be so mad if a chaperon on a school trip. well nevermind, you get the general picture. We, too have to have a background check for being a homeroom parent.


----------



## eeyore3847

emcreative said:


> We're home now and she's okay.  Her biodad just totally overreacted.  Ugh, out until after midnight with little ones is no fun.  She came back with us and is doing fine.
> 
> (She has had severe asthma since she was a baby, and is hospitalized multiple times a year for it, so it isn't anything "new" for us).



I am glad she is doing better!!! 



minnie2 said:


> Oh Lori too cute!




Thank you soooo much


----------



## 2cutekidz

Miz Diz said:


> Thank you so much!  That helps a lot!
> 
> 
> Do you all have any rules about copying each other's work?  I see some stuff I would love to copycat, if I can learn to sew better.



I don't know if this was answered for you...Most people on here don't mind you copying an outfit/design if it is for your own child, but it's a no-no if you are going to sell it.  It's always best to ask first. 



emcreative said:


> I know this is not quite the right place but if you could say a  prayer or send a positive thought to my little Hannah I would appreciate it.  I just found out her dad is taking her to the emergency room with a severe asthma attack.  (I am just sitting here for a little bit before I go to meet them because he is coming from further away so if I leave right now I'll be making myself crazy in the waiting room).



I'm happy she is feeling better!!  And this is the perfect place for a prayer request!  In case you haven't noticed, we are much more than just a sewing thread. 



reservations4five said:


> Hi Guys!!! Just wanted to say that I am a longtime lurker. I have been enjoying ya'll creations for awhile now. I took the plunge a few months ago and obtained a sewing machine.
> 
> Then I took on a project way to big for my sewing skills. LOL
> 
> Got mad at myself and said machine and put it in the closet.
> 
> So now I am going to try again. Smaller on the project level. I am thinking of some pilowcase tops for my dd's. I think I should be able to handle these.
> 
> I love making hairbows. I like to create period. I just get flustered.



Welcome!!  It's nice to see so many lurkers/newbies on the thread!


----------



## reservations4five

I just realized I bought the CarlaC pattern for the corset top a few months ago!! I totally forgot about it! I love those patterns.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

eeyore3847 said:


> Finally finished 2 new little sets today... One is BOLT which jojo loves and the other is a simple Elephant dress!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Lori, These are just perfect and she is always so cute.  I love the elephant dress.


----------



## eeyore3847

MinnieVanMom said:


> Lori, These are just perfect and she is always so cute.  I love the elephant dress.



oh thank you.... I totally forgot I had the fabric... I have just enough to make nicholas a little shorts set in the matching fabric......


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I just visited this very specialized fabric store in Jackson Hole on Wednesday.  I saw fabrics at $15.98 a yard  They have fabrics that are truly 1 of a kind.  Very western and cowboy.

Here is the link:
http://www.stitchntimeinc.com/webs/general/western_quilting_fabrics.htm


----------



## KARAJ

princessmom29 said:


> I got the Futura ce-150. I needed one that was vista compatible and I only wanted it for embroidery as i have a noce electronic sewing machine. The only idference I could find between it and the 250 was that the 250 had more sewing features and in some cases came with more software. I got a package deal form HSN that came with all the software.



I saw a package on HSN after I bought mine, I hope you got one similar to that because it looked like it was a great deal. The only reason I had gone with the 250 was the extra software, and then to see that deal made me . I also wanted one that worked with Vista but did not realize it did not work with 64 bit  but just had to pull an old desktop out of storage but it was frustrating.


----------



## jessica52877

KARAJ said:


> I saw a package on HSN after I bought mine, I hope you got one similar to that because it looked like it was a great deal. The only reason I had gone with the 250 was the extra software, and then to see that deal made me . I also wanted one that worked with Vista but did not realize it did not work with 64 bit  but just had to pull an old desktop out of storage but it was frustrating.



I don't know anything about these Singers but is there somewhere/something that you can update the software so it will work with Vista? I know my brother I could update for different reasons. Not sure this applies to this situation though.


----------



## KARAJ

kmbyoung94 said:


> Do you have as much fun watching her eyes light up as I do when my 3 year old daughter gets a new outfit. She runs over and tells me "Mommy, I know you love me!" That is the best ever!



That is the best feeling. My son got complimented on a pair of shorts, and he was so excited he was telling the lady how they were special cause his mommy made them just for him and he got to go to the fabric store and pick out the flames he wanted (the fabric was red flames) he just went on and on, I admit it felt great. Then my 3yo DD chimed in and said and my mommy makes me pretty dresses to. I loved it.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

MinnieVanMom said:


> I just visited this very specialized fabric store in Jackson Hole on Wednesday.  I saw fabrics at $15.98 a yard  They have fabrics that are truly 1 of a kind.  Very western and cowboy.
> 
> Here is the link:
> http://www.stitchntimeinc.com/webs/general/western_quilting_fabrics.htm


Whoa baby!! Can I get a yard of this:http://www.stitchntimeinc.com/webs/western/santafe/15651.htm


----------



## 2cutekidz

Tinka_Belle said:


> Whoa baby!! Can I get a yard of this:http://www.stitchntimeinc.com/webs/western/santafe/15651.htm



LOL!  There's a whole line of those fabrics.  Cowboys, construction workers, Firemen, etc.  I was at a sewing expo and they had made ironingboard covers out of it.


----------



## casnider

I am working on some custom outfits for a friend of mine's DD.  She is 10 and they are leaving for Disney World June 1st.  I am going to sew on some ribbons on a white t-shirt and then applique on a pirate mickey head.  I have a pair of white bermuda shorts to go with it and for the life of me can't come up with an idea to do the shorts.  Add more ribbon?  Skull and cross bones? another mickey head?  some kind of saying?  Help please


----------



## emcreative

Question for you ladies:

I bought some bondex iron on batches in bandana material that I'd like to add to at least the boys' shorts when we go to the "hoop de doo".  What should I do with them? pinking shear the corners and just iron them on?  Cut them in the shape of a hat (is there yellow bondex I could use to make a sheriff's star on the other side?)

Please keep in mind that I can't sew to save my life, so anything that would require sewing is a no go.

Thanks!

Oh...and do the bondex patches work on tee shirts, too?

Edited to add:
Has anyone tried this stuff:
http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog.jsp?CATID=cat3707&PRODID=xprd264076


----------



## ibesue

minnie2 said:


> *Sewing Question Shirring*I did the whole wind the elastic on the bobbin by hand but it didn't work could I ave no wound it tight enough????  I really want to learn how to do this!



Just keep trying.  I use a piece of scrap fabric and do 3 rows at a time.  If it doesn't gather up, try spraying it with water.  If that doesn't work, start over and wind it a bit tighter.  You have to practice it a while!



reservations4five said:


> Hi Guys!!! Just wanted to say that I am a longtime lurker. I have been enjoying ya'll creations for awhile now. I took the plunge a few months ago and obtained a sewing machine.
> 
> Then I took on a project way to big for my sewing skills. LOL
> 
> Got mad at myself and said machine and put it in the closet.
> 
> So now I am going to try again. Smaller on the project level. I am thinking of some pilowcase tops for my dd's. I think I should be able to handle these.
> 
> I love making hairbows. I like to create period. I just get flustered.



Welcome and just start with something easy, like from YCMT!



Tinka_Belle said:


> Whoa baby!! Can I get a yard of this:http://www.stitchntimeinc.com/webs/western/santafe/15651.htm



N I C E!!!



2cutekidz said:


> LOL!  There's a whole line of those fabrics.  Cowboys, construction workers, Firemen, etc.  I was at a sewing expo and they had made ironingboard covers out of it.



I like that idea!!!


----------



## KARAJ

jessica52877 said:


> I don't know anything about these Singers but is there somewhere/something that you can update the software so it will work with Vista? I know my brother I could update for different reasons. Not sure this applies to this situation though.




Yes they do have the USB upgrade available but so far no upgrade for 64bit Vista.


----------



## Jajone

http://
	



This will be Kenzie's Epcot WS dress. I bought extra of all the fabric to make something for me to match, but I need some ideas. I have a lot of the peach and chinese woman fabrics, but only a little of the letter fabric I used on her ruffles.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

SuperRhino said:


> This is my first time posting! I would like to tell everybody I love all the sewing you guys do! I started sewing a year ago and now I'm really in love with making dresses for my daughter! And she loves them too! I'll post some pictures of my sewing later! Thanks for all the ispirational sewing projects they really make me want to expand my horizons!



Welcome..I can't wait to see pictures!



eeyore3847 said:


> Lori



Love, love the Bolt set!  My kids love the movie...and the elephant set is adorable, too!



emcreative said:


> Hey, weren't you one of the ones telling ME they could have "multiple clothing changes per day"??  hehehehe!





praline3001 said:


> Well she does have 3 epcot dresses already
> 
> should I make her change between each ride too?



Yes, yes..make her change between each rides!  There is nothing wrong with that. LOL  Last year, my kids had at least 2 outfits for each day and we did change in between rides!    



princessmom29 said:


> Hey guys. everyone has posted some great stuff. All the wonderful applique tees reminded me that  never shared the tee that I did the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took me 3 hours to do, but i am really pretty happy with it. I got it centered on the tee, and there was only one boo-boo on the shoe which I was able to trim down and fix after I snapped the pic. I am really starting to get the hang of the new achine and I am getting comfortable with it. I am sooo glad I waited and got the Singer with the 5x7 hoop rather than gettng the brother with the 4x4 hoop.



That came out great!  



emcreative said:


> We're home now and she's okay.  Her biodad just totally overreacted.  Ugh, out until after midnight with little ones is no fun.  She came back with us and is doing fine.
> 
> (She has had severe asthma since she was a baby, and is hospitalized multiple times a year for it, so it isn't anything "new" for us).



I am so glad that Hannah is OK! 



emcreative said:


> Oh yeah and in talking her today I discovered that during the field trip to the zoo today, one of the parents seemed to think it was okay to walk from the bus into the zoo right next to my daughter SMOKING THE WHOLE FREAKING TIME!   What part of "severe asthma" does the school not understand?!?! (She can't even go outside if it's under a certain temperature).
> 
> I feel a bit lady doggish but I really think I need to write to the teacher and the principal and tell them it is NOT acceptable for a parent to smoke on a field trip!!



I would definitely write a letter and complain. I don't think anyone should be smoking during a school field trip.



reservations4five said:


> Hi Guys!!! Just wanted to say that I am a longtime lurker. I have been enjoying ya'll creations for awhile now. I took the plunge a few months ago and obtained a sewing machine.
> 
> Then I took on a project way to big for my sewing skills. LOL
> 
> Got mad at myself and said machine and put it in the closet.
> 
> So now I am going to try again. Smaller on the project level. I am thinking of some pilowcase tops for my dd's. I think I should be able to handle these.
> 
> I love making hairbows. I like to create period. I just get flustered.



Welcome!!  If you have any questions, just ask away...the ladies here are great!



mirandag819 said:


>




I love that Boo dress, and can't wait to see the Fancy Nancy dress.


----------



## ireland_nicole

princessmom29 said:


> Hey guys. everyone has posted some great stuff. All the wonderful applique tees reminded me that  never shared the tee that I did the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took me 3 hours to do, but i am really pretty happy with it. I got it centered on the tee, and there was only one boo-boo on the shoe which I was able to trim down and fix after I snapped the pic. I am really starting to get the hang of the new achine and I am getting comfortable with it. I am sooo glad I waited and got the Singer with the 5x7 hoop rather than gettng the brother with the 4x4 hoop.


It's adorable!


emcreative said:


> We're home now and she's okay.  Her biodad just totally overreacted.  Ugh, out until after midnight with little ones is no fun.  She came back with us and is doing fine.
> 
> (She has had severe asthma since she was a baby, and is hospitalized multiple times a year for it, so it isn't anything "new" for us).


I'm so glad she's home and safe!  We always keep a hospital bag pagked "just in case."


emcreative said:


> Oh yeah and in talking her today I discovered that during the field trip to the zoo today, one of the parents seemed to think it was okay to walk from the bus into the zoo right next to my daughter SMOKING THE WHOLE FREAKING TIME!   What part of "severe asthma" does the school not understand?!?! (She can't even go outside if it's under a certain temperature).
> 
> I feel a bit lady doggish but I really think I need to write to the teacher and the principal and tell them it is NOT acceptable for a parent to smoke on a field trip!!


That is just nuts!  Did the teacher even say anything?


2cutekidz said:


> LOL!  There's a whole line of those fabrics.  Cowboys, construction workers, Firemen, etc.  I was at a sewing expo and they had made ironingboard covers out of it.


Wow; a cover out of that might "inspire" me to actually iron a bit more LOL


casnider said:


> I am working on some custom outfits for a friend of mine's DD.  She is 10 and they are leaving for Disney World June 1st.  I am going to sew on some ribbons on a white t-shirt and then applique on a pirate mickey head.  I have a pair of white bermuda shorts to go with it and for the life of me can't come up with an idea to do the shorts.  Add more ribbon?  Skull and cross bones? another mickey head?  some kind of saying?  Help please


Maybe a bit of the same ribbon you're using on the top as a band around the legs?  Or even plain, I hate to admit it, but when they get a bit older, less is sometimes more.


Jajone said:


> http://
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will be Kenzie's Epcot WS dress. I bought extra of all the fabric to make something for me to match, but I need some ideas. I have a lot of the peach and chinese woman fabrics, but only a little of the letter fabric I used on her ruffles.


I love it; as an idea, what about a sleeveless wrap top out of the chineese woman fabric w/ a ruffle detail like your DD's in the peach?


----------



## twob4him

*Hello !!! * I just wanted to share with you how wonderful *Tom*, our sewing friend, is! He made my girls, not one, but TWO gorgeous dresses! They are so beautiful!!!!! I mean just gorgeous and so detailed and I just cried and cried happy tears as the girls were opening the gift. He made a beautiful Precious Dress (Carla's pattern) with out-of-print "Hannah Bella" fabric! It has gorgeous lace and a flower and a contrast hem....oh my...it's to die for! And for Devon, he made a Snow White Precious Dress complete with all of the colors that Snow White dress has. I love the lace underskirt and the red dot fabric on the puffy sleeves!! Both will be treasured and worn with love!!! *Thank you sooo much Tom*!!!! We all are just glowing with happiness over this very very very kind and generous gesture. *I cannot say thank you enough Tom!*   :  

Tom mentioned he didn't get any pics before he mailed it so I took lots of pics! (Tom, feel free to copy them!) OK EVERYONE here are LOTS of pics!!!!


----------



## karebear1

Can I just say......

Tom, You're AWESOME!!  [/SIZE ]  What a sweetheart of a guy you are! they're  beautiful!


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

twob4him said:


> *Hello !!! * I just wanted to share with you how wonderful *Tom*, our sewing friend, is! He made my girls, not one, but TWO gorgeous dresses! They are so beautiful!!!!! I mean just gorgeous and so detailed and I just cried and cried happy tears as the girls were opening the gift. He made a beautiful Precious Dress (Carla's pattern) with out-of-print "Hannah Bella" fabric! It has gorgeous lace and a flower and a contrast hem....oh my...it's to die for! And for Devon, he made a Snow White Precious Dress complete with all of the colors that Snow White dress has. I love the lace underskirt and the red dot fabric on the puffy sleeves!! Both will be treasured and worn with love!!! *Thank you sooo much Tom*!!!! We all are just glowing with happiness over this very very very kind and generous gesture. *I cannot say thank you enough Tom!* :
> Tom mentioned he didn't get any pics before he mailed it so I took lots of pics! (Tom, feel free to copy them!) OK EVERYONE here are LOTS of pics!!!!



Cathy, I am glad that you got them already!  Makes me smile to see those girls look so happy!
Don't look too close, I might have made one of them with little or no sleep!


----------



## twob4him

Did you think that was all the pics I took??? No way...here are more 

Watching daddy mow the neighbors lawn....






















I love this pic....













Running...

















OK I think that is it!  Thanks for looking! Tom you are the best!!!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

GORGEOUS TOM!!!! 

(not that he's reading this...he has 8 new grand-kittys to deal with today!!!)


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

Oh my HEART!  Could they be even cuter?
And that Devin will definitely give the "real" Snow White a run for her money!


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> GORGEOUS TOM!!!!
> 
> (not that he's reading this...he has 8 new grand-kittys to deal with today!!!)


 Ugh!  Don't remind me!


----------



## t-beri

WOW!!  Cathy you are one lucky girl!!!  I had a feeling there might be 2 dresses in that package.  TOM:  once again you have outdone yourself (and possibly the rest of us)  Amazing!!!


----------



## jessica52877

Tom, those are absolutely gorgeous! What a wonderful thing to do. You have inspired me to buy that pattern. I know odd coming from someone who doesn't have a girl! 

Cathy, I think you got some models in the family! They look so beautiful! I never realized just how much your DD looks like Snow White!


----------



## ibesue

twob4him said:


> *Hello !!! * I just wanted to share with you how wonderful *Tom*, our sewing friend, is! He made my girls, not one, but TWO gorgeous dresses! They are so beautiful!!!!! I mean just gorgeous and so detailed and I just cried and cried happy tears as the girls were opening the gift. He made a beautiful Precious Dress (Carla's pattern) with out-of-print "Hannah Bella" fabric! It has gorgeous lace and a flower and a contrast hem....oh my...it's to die for! And for Devon, he made a Snow White Precious Dress complete with all of the colors that Snow White dress has. I love the lace underskirt and the red dot fabric on the puffy sleeves!! Both will be treasured and worn with love!!! *Thank you sooo much Tom*!!!! We all are just glowing with happiness over this very very very kind and generous gesture. *I cannot say thank you enough Tom!*   :
> 
> Tom mentioned he didn't get any pics before he mailed it so I took lots of pics! (Tom, feel free to copy them!) OK EVERYONE here are LOTS of pics!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMGosh, could they be any cuter!!!  Tom you did an awesome job with those dresses!!!  (and I was so jealous that I didn't win!)


----------



## pixeegrl

Those are just adorable! I love the sleeves on the snow white dress!


----------



## kathyell

I've made a few things in anticipation of our upcoming trip. Only a week and a day to go now! (I've been going through pages and pages of all of your stuff and it's making me want to go back to the fabric store!)





Yes, the princesses are upside down, but she likes them to be right side up when she looks down at them as she's wearing it.








Shirt made from reclaimed fabric from a shirt I bought for myself years ago and never wore. It's the Big Five in teacups, a little hard to see in these smaller-sized photos.





Okay, not sewn, but I did design the graphic and do the iron-on myself. It's for her to wear on her first full day at Disney.





Wall-E nightgown.

Okay, now I'm back to going through the previous postings to find some inspiration for my next project!


----------



## livndisney

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Ugh!  Don't remind me!



The dresses are beautiful Tom. But I think they need MATCHING PURSES!!!!!!


<Ducking and running)


----------



## *Toadstool*

Can someone help me with shirring please??
I am not getting shirred fabric. I am getting straight fabric with elastic on the underside... it just isn't gathered. I have the elastic on the bobbin. How tightly do you wind the bobbin? The directions on the dress I am making say to wind it loosely, but surely that must be wrong huh??
I am so frustrated. I had to rip it all out because it never gathered. The directions said to steam it to make it gather.. that didn'twork either!
I have the whole dress finished except for shirring the neckline and sleeves.

Tom, the dresses are gorgeous. I made a snow white dress with the little tear drops on the sleeves, and I think it is my favorite dress I have ever made. That makes it look soooo adorable!


----------



## LouiesMama

twob4him said:


> Did you think that was all the pics I took??? No way...here are more
> 
> Watching daddy mow the neighbors lawn....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful job, Tom!!! And Cathy, those two just couldn't be any more precious in their new dresses!


----------



## emcreative

awesome dresses Tom, they look SO adorable!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

*Toadstool* said:


> Can someone help me with shirring please??
> I am not getting shirred fabric. I am getting straight fabric with elastic on the underside... it just isn't gathered. I have the elastic on the bobbin. How tightly do you wind the bobbin? The directions on the dress I am making say to wind it loosely, but surely that must be wrong huh??
> I am so frustrated. I had to rip it all out because it never gathered. The directions said to steam it to make it gather.. that didn'twork either!
> I have the whole dress finished except for shirring the neckline and sleeves.



I love to shirr the backs for a great fit.  I wind my bobbin by hand and make it as tight as my old hands can get it around the bobbin.  I also find my first shirr line is loose at the top so I now start in the middle then work up and down.

I hope this helps.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Tinka_Belle said:


> Whoa baby!! Can I get a yard of this:http://www.stitchntimeinc.com/webs/western/santafe/15651.htm



Oh yeah!!! Save a horse, ride a cowboy.


----------



## emcreative

Has anyone seen these for sale anywhere (besides Etsy)?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Cathy, the girls look great!  Tom, wonderful and amazing dresses.  Could you please come out and teach me how to sew?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

kathyell said:


> I've made a few things in anticipation of our upcoming trip. Only a week and a day to go now! (I've been going through pages and pages of all of your stuff and it's making me want to go back to the fabric store!)
> 
> Wall-E nightgown.


Have a wonderful trip and so soon!  The clothes are all just too cute and I love the wall E outfit.  I also design but am new and just learning.  Do you use CS2?

Sorry your pictures didn't show up when I th_ them.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

MinnieVanMom said:


> Oh yeah!!! Save a horse, ride a cowboy.


 Thanks April, I needed that. 

Tom the dresses are absolutely adorable and Cathy your girls look so pretty with their beautiful smiles. I too was a little jealous that I didn't win.  I pouted, but was so happy that Cathy won.

Jajone-The chinese wrap dress is adorable!! I think a sleeveless wrap top for you would be great to match.

I love the nightgown pics too.


----------



## MiniGirl

I believe this is the entire hunky guy collection....

http://www.equilter.com/cgi-bin/webc.cgi/st_main.html?catid=286&sid=31U9Hz2DQMSd9cn-17109458241.60


----------



## luvinyou

emcreative said:


> Has anyone seen these for sale anywhere (besides Etsy)?



I have seen them at Walmart in the past.  I am not sure I have seen them recently though.

Kathyell, those outfits are so cute!  She is going to be adorable on the trip!

Tom!  Those dresses are fantastic!  And Cathy, the girls look absolutely gorgeous.

I haven't done any sewing in a long while (well I did make some cloth pads a while ago, but thats it) but I did make a diaper cake for my cousins baby shower.  It was a big hit!


----------



## jessica52877

*Toadstool* said:


> Can someone help me with shirring please??
> I am not getting shirred fabric. I am getting straight fabric with elastic on the underside... it just isn't gathered. I have the elastic on the bobbin. How tightly do you wind the bobbin? The directions on the dress I am making say to wind it loosely, but surely that must be wrong huh??
> I am so frustrated. I had to rip it all out because it never gathered. The directions said to steam it to make it gather.. that didn'twork either!
> I have the whole dress finished except for shirring the neckline and sleeves.
> 
> Tom, the dresses are gorgeous. I made a snow white dress with the little tear drops on the sleeves, and I think it is my favorite dress I have ever made. That makes it look soooo adorable!



I failed shirring 101! I do plan on trying again and think part of my problem was I was going through 3 layers and the other was I didn't wind the bobbin tight enough. I tried it over and over and over!



luvinyou said:


> I haven't done any sewing in a long while (well I did make some cloth pads a while ago, but thats it) but I did make a diaper cake for my cousins baby shower.  It was a big hit!



Love the cake Daniela! I also caught a few episodes of 90210 on the computer! Thanks for the reminder! I hadn't looked online since the first episode aired.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Guys,

I was wondering if any one knew of this Euro Pro Brand machine and if they thought this was worth it? I am tempted by the project runway machine at walmart - this is a little cheaper, but was purchased 2 years ago from home shopping network....any opinions???

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/art/1157353998.html

Thanks Friends!!


----------



## emcreative

Thanks Daniela, I tried Walmart without any luck.  I love the diaper cake!

I was looking for something else but thought maybe an appliquer would be interested in this find one day:


----------



## MouseTriper

*Oh my goodness you guys, I have some really WONDERFUL news!!!!!  ABSOLUTELY wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  We just found out late yesterday that we will FINALLY be able to adopt our beautiful baby boy!!!!! After 17 very long months of worrying and fearing the worst, we finally have an adoption date!!!!  Oh I am soooooooo excited!!!!  This smile has not left my face since I heard the news!  In the beginning of July our son will become ours legally forever and ever!!!  No more worrying that he will be ripped from our lives!!!  This huge weight of fear has been lifted and we have truly been blessed!!!!!!!!!  Oh I can not wait......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you all so much for your kind thoughts and prayers.  You guys are the best and I love being a part of this group!!!!  THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## luvinyou

MouseTriper said:


> *Oh my goodness you guys, I have some really WONDERFUL news!!!!!  ABSOLUTELY wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  We just found out late yesterday that we will FINALLY be able to adopt our beautiful baby boy!!!!! After 17 very long months of worrying and fearing the worst, we finally have an adoption date!!!!  Oh I am soooooooo excited!!!!  This smile has not left my face since I heard the news!  In the beginning of July our son will become ours legally forever and ever!!!  No more worrying that he will be ripped from our lives!!!  This huge weight of fear has been lifted and we have truly been blessed!!!!!!!!!  Oh I can not wait......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you all so much for your kind thoughts and prayers.  You guys are the best and I love being a part of this group!!!!  THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Congratulations!  That is such wonderful news.  I can just imagine how excited and relieved you must be!


----------



## emcreative

MouseTriper said:


> *Oh my goodness you guys, I have some really WONDERFUL news!!!!!  ABSOLUTELY wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  We just found out late yesterday that we will FINALLY be able to adopt our beautiful baby boy!!!!! :*


*

From one fostadopt parent to another:






(we just got the finalized subsidy back for adoption #1 for us, just waiting on consent now!!)*


----------



## billwendy

MouseTriper said:


> *Oh my goodness you guys, I have some really WONDERFUL news!!!!!  ABSOLUTELY wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  We just found out late yesterday that we will FINALLY be able to adopt our beautiful baby boy!!!!! After 17 very long months of worrying and fearing the worst, we finally have an adoption date!!!!  Oh I am soooooooo excited!!!!  This smile has not left my face since I heard the news!  In the beginning of July our son will become ours legally forever and ever!!!  No more worrying that he will be ripped from our lives!!!  This huge weight of fear has been lifted and we have truly been blessed!!!!!!!!!  Oh I can not wait......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you all so much for your kind thoughts and prayers.  You guys are the best and I love being a part of this group!!!!  THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



WOO HOO!! 

Im really trying to get DH to seriously consider foster/foster to adopt - do you have to apply to be one or the other? What happens with daycare for foster children? Does a foster home have to have one parent/adult stay home or can both work? Any  tips or hints or ???????


----------



## MouseTriper

luvinyou said:


> Congratulations!  That is such wonderful news.  I can just imagine how excited and relieved you must be!


 Thank you soooo much!!!!  I am so relieved, I can not believe it.  It has been a rough road but TOTALLY worth it!!!!




emcreative said:


> From one fostadopt parent to another:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (we just got the finalized subsidy back for adoption #1 for us, just waiting on consent now!!)


  Thank you!!!!!  I am just so excited!!!  I can't wait....I know I said that before but I can NOT wait!!!  LOL  You know that feeling!!!!  That is awesome about your two little ones too.  I will keep your family in our prayers!!!!


----------



## adoptionmomma4

MouseTriper said:


> *Oh my goodness you guys, I have some really WONDERFUL news!!!!!  ABSOLUTELY wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  We just found out late yesterday that we will FINALLY be able to adopt our beautiful baby boy!!!!! After 17 very long months of worrying and fearing the worst, we finally have an adoption date!!!!  Oh I am soooooooo excited!!!!  This smile has not left my face since I heard the news!  In the beginning of July our son will become ours legally forever and ever!!!  No more worrying that he will be ripped from our lives!!!  This huge weight of fear has been lifted and we have truly been blessed!!!!!!!!!  Oh I can not wait......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you all so much for your kind thoughts and prayers.  You guys are the best and I love being a part of this group!!!!  THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



What an answer to prayer!   July is right around to corner... That is so exciting.

I remember how excited I was both times our adoption day was set.  It was an amazing feeling.  Congratulations!

My husband and I just applied to become foster parents again.  Katie is 4 now and her momma is feeling that baby itch again  We start classes in June.


----------



## Adi12982

emcreative said:


> Has anyone seen these for sale anywhere (besides Etsy)?



They sell that stuff at the walmarts around here.



MouseTriper said:


> *Oh my goodness you guys, I have some really WONDERFUL news!!!!!  ABSOLUTELY wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  We just found out late yesterday that we will FINALLY be able to adopt our beautiful baby boy!!!!! After 17 very long months of worrying and fearing the worst, we finally have an adoption date!!!!  Oh I am soooooooo excited!!!!  This smile has not left my face since I heard the news!  In the beginning of July our son will become ours legally forever and ever!!!  No more worrying that he will be ripped from our lives!!!  This huge weight of fear has been lifted and we have truly been blessed!!!!!!!!!  Oh I can not wait......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you all so much for your kind thoughts and prayers.  You guys are the best and I love being a part of this group!!!!  THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## livndisney

MouseTriper said:


> *Oh my goodness you guys, I have some really WONDERFUL news!!!!!  ABSOLUTELY wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  We just found out late yesterday that we will FINALLY be able to adopt our beautiful baby boy!!!!! After 17 very long months of worrying and fearing the worst, we finally have an adoption date!!!!  Oh I am soooooooo excited!!!!  This smile has not left my face since I heard the news!  In the beginning of July our son will become ours legally forever and ever!!!  No more worrying that he will be ripped from our lives!!!  This huge weight of fear has been lifted and we have truly been blessed!!!!!!!!!  Oh I can not wait......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you all so much for your kind thoughts and prayers.  You guys are the best and I love being a part of this group!!!!  THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*







I am so happy for you Beth!!!!!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

MouseTriper said:


> *Oh my goodness you guys, I have some really WONDERFUL news!!!!!  ABSOLUTELY wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  We just found out late yesterday that we will FINALLY be able to adopt our beautiful baby boy!!!!! After 17 very long months of worrying and fearing the worst, we finally have an adoption date!!!!  Oh I am soooooooo excited!!!!  This smile has not left my face since I heard the news!  In the beginning of July our son will become ours legally forever and ever!!!  No more worrying that he will be ripped from our lives!!!  This huge weight of fear has been lifted and we have truly been blessed!!!!!!!!!  Oh I can not wait......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you all so much for your kind thoughts and prayers.  You guys are the best and I love being a part of this group!!!!  THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*





emcreative said:


> From one fostadopt parent to another:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (we just got the finalized subsidy back for adoption #1 for us, just waiting on consent now!!)





adoptionmomma4 said:


> What an answer to prayer!   July is right around to corner... That is so exciting.
> 
> I remember how excited I was both times our adoption day was set.  It was an amazing feeling.  Congratulations!
> 
> My husband and I just applied to become foster parents again.  Katie is 4 now and her momma is feeling that baby itch again  We start classes in June.


I am so excited for all of you!!! You guys are such loving people. These children deserve you as parents!!


----------



## MouseTriper

billwendy said:


> WOO HOO!!
> 
> Im really trying to get DH to seriously consider foster/foster to adopt - do you have to apply to be one or the other? What happens with daycare for foster children? Does a foster home have to have one parent/adult stay home or can both work? Any  tips or hints or ???????



Hi Wendy.....THANK YOU!!!  Can you tell I am EXCITED!!!!???  I am soooo excited!!!  WooooHoooo!!!

Oh that would be so cool if you guys adopted. You two are so great with kids!!!  From working at your Camp Promise and all the things you do for your nieces and nephews..you guys are amazing!! 

I think each state is different.  Since we got our son as an infant, we went through what they call legal-risk foster-to-adopt.  It's legal-risk because you don't know if you will be able to actually adopt.  You have to wait and see if the parental rights are terminated and then possibly go through appeals.  It was an emotional roller-coaster for us but WELL WORTH it in the end!!!!

Anyway, working parents can DEFINITELY foster/adopt here.  You can do sole foster care or you can do foster-to-adopt.  If you are going to put the child in daycare or have a babysitter then that daycare center or that person just has to be approved through the state.  I quit working once we found out that we were going to be able to adopt our DD.  Until I quit I paid my mom and she came to my house and watched her.  She had to be fingerprinted and have a background check and be all approved.  Lots of paperwork but really no big deal.  

Adoption has been the best thing that has EVER happened to us!!!  Our children are true blessing and we are so lucky to have them.  Dealing with infertility for years, I finally just decided I didn't care if I got pregnant, I just wanted a BABY.  I realized we had to take a different path.  Now we're so thankful that we were never able to conceive because if we had we would not have our sweet DD or DS.  These two children were MEANT to be ours.

Never finding anything wrong with either of us, doctors told us we had what they called, "unexplained" infertility.  Back then it didn't make any sense to me, but now it does.  There is a _perfect explanation_ and their names are DD and DS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MouseTriper

adoptionmomma4 said:


> What an answer to prayer!   July is right around to corner... That is so exciting.
> 
> I remember how excited I was both times our adoption day was set.  It was an amazing feeling.  Congratulations!
> 
> My husband and I just applied to become foster parents again.  Katie is 4 now and her momma is feeling that baby itch again  We start classes in June.


 It really is am amazing feeling!!!!  It's like you have been waiting and waiting and waiting and never knowing when the answer will come or what the answer will be.  Instead of a "due date"...you get a "done date"..LOL....done with waiting and READY to adopt!!!  Hahaha.

That is so awesome that you guys are going to foster again...I will keep your family in our prayers as well!!!



Adi12982 said:


> They sell that stuff at the walmarts around here.


THANK YOU so much!!!!!!  I really am thrilled beyond words!!!



livndisney said:


> I am so happy for you Beth!!!!!!


Thank you Cindee.....!!!!  I am so excited!!!  I need to celebrate at WDW...don't ya think???  LOL!!



Tinka_Belle said:


> I am so excited for all of you!!! You guys are such loving people. These children deserve you as parents!!


Awww you are so sweet, thank you so much!!!!!!


----------



## MouseTriper

Now that we have an adoption date, I need to find something adorable for DS to wear!!!!  Oh and now we can finally baptize him too....I need to find him something to wear for that too.  He will be 19 months old by that time.  Anyone know of any good sites that sell baptismal wear for a baby boy that age?????  I am only finding infant ones?????????????????? Off to "google" it....lol

I AM SO EXCITED!!!  lol


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I posted this on the Fabric Swap thread too but ----
   For those ladies in the south Jersey area - I went to a fabric store in Vineland on Landis Ave - "The Pincushion" it has TONS of fabric, I almost fainted. They even had Wizard of Oz prints - like 6 of them. McDonalds fry kids, princess purple toile, blue & red winnie the pooh toile, garfield, Beatles, Scooby Doo, Cabbage Patch Kids, a black Buzz Lightyear - I can't even remember them all - I found a 101 Dalmations print! Plus they had the same print in a flannel too. I think I found my new favorite fabric store!  And the ladies were sooooo helpful. It was great!


----------



## twob4him

MouseTriper said:


> *Oh my goodness you guys, I have some really WONDERFUL news!!!!!  ABSOLUTELY wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  We just found out late yesterday that we will FINALLY be able to adopt our beautiful baby boy!!!!! After 17 very long months of worrying and fearing the worst, we finally have an adoption date!!!!  Oh I am soooooooo excited!!!!  This smile has not left my face since I heard the news!  In the beginning of July our son will become ours legally forever and ever!!!  No more worrying that he will be ripped from our lives!!!  This huge weight of fear has been lifted and we have truly been blessed!!!!!!!!!  Oh I can not wait......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you all so much for your kind thoughts and prayers.  You guys are the best and I love being a part of this group!!!!  THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



This is awesome news!!!! Congratulations!!!!



billwendy said:


> WOO HOO!!
> 
> Im really trying to get DH to seriously consider foster/foster to adopt - do you have to apply to be one or the other? What happens with daycare for foster children? Does a foster home have to have one parent/adult stay home or can both work? Any  tips or hints or ???????



Wendy I know you mentioned something a while back about children and I am really happy that you are considering this!  I will be praying for you!!!!


----------



## t-beri

Congratulations Beth!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Tinka_Belle said:


> Whoa baby!! Can I get a yard of this:http://www.stitchntimeinc.com/webs/western/santafe/15651.htm



Sam Fabrics near me has the construction workers fabric.


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

MouseTriper said:


> Hi Wendy.....THANK YOU!!! Can you tell I am EXCITED!!!!??? I am soooo excited!!! WooooHoooo!!!
> 
> Oh that would be so cool if you guys adopted. You two are so great with kids!!! From working at your Camp Promise and all the things you do for your nieces and nephews..you guys are amazing!!
> 
> I think each state is different. Since we got our son as an infant, we went through what they call legal-risk foster-to-adopt. It's legal-risk because you don't know if you will be able to actually adopt. You have to wait and see if the parental rights are terminated and then possibly go through appeals. It was an emotional roller-coaster for us but WELL WORTH it in the end!!!!
> 
> Anyway, working parents can DEFINITELY foster/adopt here. You can do sole foster care or you can do foster-to-adopt. If you are going to put the child in daycare or have a babysitter then that daycare center or that person just has to be approved through the state. I quit working once we found out that we were going to be able to adopt our DD. Until I quit I paid my mom and she came to my house and watched her. She had to be fingerprinted and have a background check and be all approved. Lots of paperwork but really no big deal.
> 
> *Adoption has been the best thing that has EVER happened to us!!! Our children are true blessing and we are so lucky to have them. Dealing with infertility for years, I finally just decided I didn't care if I got pregnant, I just wanted a BABY. I realized we had to take a different path. Now we're so thankful that we were never able to conceive because if we had we would not have our sweet DD or DS. These two children were MEANT to be ours.*
> 
> Never finding anything wrong with either of us, doctors told us we had what they called, "unexplained" infertility. Back then it didn't make any sense to me, but now it does. There is a _perfect explanation_ and their names are DD and DS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
I totally agree with this!

Congratulations!


----------



## jham

Okay, I will never catch up! 



MiniGirl said:


> I believe this is the entire hunky guy collection....
> 
> http://www.equilter.com/cgi-bin/webc.cgi/st_main.html?catid=286&sid=31U9Hz2DQMSd9cn-17109458241.60


 
That is hilarious!  I particularly liked hunky Halloween and hunky lumberjack.  



luvinyou said:


> I have seen them at Walmart in the past. I am not sure I have seen them recently though.
> 
> Kathyell, those outfits are so cute! She is going to be adorable on the trip!
> 
> Tom! Those dresses are fantastic! And Cathy, the girls look absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> I haven't done any sewing in a long while (well I did make some cloth pads a while ago, but thats it) but I did make a diaper cake for my cousins baby shower. It was a big hit!


 
You are so talented Daniela!  Is there anything you can't do???  



MouseTriper said:


> *Oh my goodness you guys, I have some really WONDERFUL news!!!!! ABSOLUTELY wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We just found out late yesterday that we will FINALLY be able to adopt our beautiful baby boy!!!!! After 17 very long months of worrying and fearing the worst, we finally have an adoption date!!!! Oh I am soooooooo excited!!!! This smile has not left my face since I heard the news! In the beginning of July our son will become ours legally forever and ever!!! No more worrying that he will be ripped from our lives!!! This huge weight of fear has been lifted and we have truly been blessed!!!!!!!!! Oh I can not wait......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *Thank you all so much for your kind thoughts and prayers. You guys are the best and I love being a part of this group!!!! THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


 
Beth, I have been thinking of you and praying for you and waiting for this announcement and I just have to say I am thrilled!  What a huge relief!  



billwendy said:


> WOO HOO!!
> 
> Im really trying to get DH to seriously consider foster/foster to adopt - do you have to apply to be one or the other? What happens with daycare for foster children? Does a foster home have to have one parent/adult stay home or can both work? Any tips or hints or ???????


 
Wendy, you and your DH would be amazing foster parents!  You are so loving and generous!  And I think daycare is generally fine for foster kids.  Any child would be lucky to be loved by you.


----------



## kathyell

MinnieVanMom said:


> Have a wonderful trip and so soon!  The clothes are all just too cute and I love the wall E outfit.  I also design but am new and just learning.  Do you use CS2?



I use a program called gimp, which is like Photoshop but it's an open source software product and free to use.


----------



## kathyell

I love that diaper cake!


----------



## ibesue

MouseTriper said:


> *Oh my goodness you guys, I have some really WONDERFUL news!!!!!  ABSOLUTELY wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  We just found out late yesterday that we will FINALLY be able to adopt our beautiful baby boy!!!!! After 17 very long months of worrying and fearing the worst, we finally have an adoption date!!!!  Oh I am soooooooo excited!!!!  This smile has not left my face since I heard the news!  In the beginning of July our son will become ours legally forever and ever!!!  No more worrying that he will be ripped from our lives!!!  This huge weight of fear has been lifted and we have truly been blessed!!!!!!!!!  Oh I can not wait......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you all so much for your kind thoughts and prayers.  You guys are the best and I love being a part of this group!!!!  THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



OMGosh that is GREAT news!!!  I am so excited for you!!!

Wendy, you will make an amazing foster parent!  

I love the diaper cake, its so cute!


----------



## emcreative

billwendy said:


> WOO HOO!!
> 
> Im really trying to get DH to seriously consider foster/foster to adopt - do you have to apply to be one or the other? What happens with daycare for foster children? Does a foster home have to have one parent/adult stay home or can both work? Any  tips or hints or ???????



(My apologies to those who may not be interested in this, but it's a bit of a passion of mine. Please forgive the long, off topic post)

As has been said, every state is different- in fact, every AGENCY is different as far as rules, regulations, etc.

One thing I would suggest is speaking with lots of other foster parents in your area.  A GREAT place online to start is www.fosterparents.com.  There is an amazing support group there (though like anywhere else, there are those who have had bad experiences with the system) and you can learn a LOT.  They can be especially helpful letting you know which agencies (either non-profit privates or DHS) are the most supportive.  If you want, PM me and I'll give you my user name over there, too.  

In our area in my agency, you are more the welcome to work.  In fact there are even many single foster parents, of more than one foster child, who of course must work.  The only difficulties would be that you have to use licensed child care, and only the "State rate" is compensated- and there may not be many places in your area where the state rate completely covers the cost.  

Also, especially if you're hoping for a newborn placement, remember that most daycares will not accept a child under six weeks old.  This is one reason why families with one parent at home are more likely to have newborns placed with them. I have, however, heard that it is possible to use time under the family leave act to be home with the baby.  There are many employers understanding and supportive of the situation.

The one "standard" I've found among states/agencies as far as working or not is that you must be able to prove that your income WITHOUT the foster care stipend is sufficient enough to pay your bills (in other words you aren't RELYING on foster care money to survive- and believe me, that's darn near impossible to do anyway, and it could never be your SOLE source of income. In fact my first piece of advice to any new foster parents is to SAVE and have a nest egg for when your first "placement" (I hate that word, they're a child not a placement- comes along- you never know how much they will come with, or how long it will be before the agency provides anything!  Our little guy had one nightie someone had donated to the NICU, and that was the ONLY thing he had to his NAME.  And as our agency said "Oh we don't get babies" all my clothes, etc, started at about two outfits for each size from 2t to 4t, and we had NOTHING for newborns, I'd given away all my baby things YEARS ago, so you can imagine the stuff we had to get, as well as a month of driving 45 minutes each way to the NICU- not that he wasn't worth it, just that you can never anticipate the expense, and unlike expecting a baby, you don't know for sure who will be joining you, what size they will be, etc. And yes I think that was the world's longest run on sentence ever, very sad since I used to teach English).

Many areas also handle the "Foster/Adopt" issue differently.  With our agency you did not have to be labeled as one or the other.  We were VERY upfront with them about our desire to find our son (I KNEW he was out there some where, I'd known that in my heart for more than 10 years, even as I was eventually able to have biological children I KNEW I would adopt a son!).  In fact, when we went through all the paperwork to become foster parents we also did everything to be approved to adopt.  Our reasoning was that when/if we found our son, we didn't want him to wait in foster care a moment longer than he needed to.  Some people, though, just become licensed foster parents, and when/if a child becomes available they feel is a good fit for their family, THEN they take care of being approved to adopt.

Even being approved for both does NOT mean that any child placed with you will even be available for adoption, nor does it mean you have to adopt a child that might not "click" with your family even if they do become available.

There are also those that for personal reasons decide they cannot be foster parents but still want to adopt from foster care.  That's a bit more difficult but it IS possible.  The one thing to keep in mind is that if you go for straight adoption from the system, you are pretty much last in line for consideration of a child's permanent home.  The goal is ALWAYS to make the home situation one that the child can return to.  It can be heartbreaking, but we looked at it that even if we never found our son, we'd have the knowledge we did help a child/children in any way we could, and did our part to keep a family together.  If it isn't possible for the child to be returned home, and particularly if the child has been with you less than a year (in most states) they will then search for any biological relatives who may want to adopt the child.  Third in line would be the current foster parents, and only then, if none of these are viable homes, would it be open to people interested in adopting without fostering first.

This was probably way more information than you were looking for and I hope I didn't say anything to scare you off.  Any honest foster family will tell you it can be a scary process, but honestly if you don't give your whole heart and soul to a child, regardless of whether or not they stay with you forever, you aren't doing it right.  And as scary and hard as it all can be is just as rewarding as it can be.  Even with all the challenges we did decide this was the right choice for us (we started looking at international adoption, then private adoption, then international with a different country, then foster care/adoption).

Feel free to PM any time with questions.

Marah


----------



## Reese'smom

Hi guys! I posted a while back that I was getting interested in sewing and I made some pink and black shorts for DD (I posted pics). Well, my DH surprised me for mother's day and is buying me a sewing machine!!!!!!! No more using my mom's old Kennmore that smokes! No more having to go to my mom's house to sew! The problem is we have a small house with no room for a big machine. Plus, I'm just beginning so I don't want a super expensive machine to start with. Do yall have any suggestions? Is there such a thing as a good machine under $100? My DH researched a Janome mini sew, which looks basic, but ok. I'm so excited!


----------



## jessica52877

Beth! Congratulations! What a wonderful Mother's Day gift! I can't wait until everything is final and then you can hopefully *relax*.

Wendy! You'll would be GREAT foster parents/parents but I don't think you need me telling you that! You know that! There are quite a few foster parents I know (that then adopted) where both parents work.

I don't know anything about the sewing machine you linked to but it looks nice. I don't think Euro Pro per se is a sewing machine company but that doesn't always mean anything.

Happy Mother's Day everyone!


----------



## revrob

MouseTriper said:


> *Oh my goodness you guys, I have some really WONDERFUL news!!!!!  ABSOLUTELY wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  We just found out late yesterday that we will FINALLY be able to adopt our beautiful baby boy!!!!! After 17 very long months of worrying and fearing the worst, we finally have an adoption date!!!!  Oh I am soooooooo excited!!!!  This smile has not left my face since I heard the news!  In the beginning of July our son will become ours legally forever and ever!!!  No more worrying that he will be ripped from our lives!!!  This huge weight of fear has been lifted and we have truly been blessed!!!!!!!!!  Oh I can not wait......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you all so much for your kind thoughts and prayers.  You guys are the best and I love being a part of this group!!!!  THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



This is the best Mother's Day news ever!  Congratulations!  

Wendy - you would be a GREAT foster/adopt mom!  I really hope you consider this option!

HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY TO ALL THE MOM'S!  HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT DAY!



MouseTriper said:


> Now that we have an adoption date, I need to find something adorable for DS to wear!!!!  Oh and now we can finally baptize him too....I need to find him something to wear for that too.  He will be 19 months old by that time.  Anyone know of any good sites that sell baptismal wear for a baby boy that age?????  I am only finding infant ones?????????????????? Off to "google" it....lol
> 
> I AM SO EXCITED!!!  lol


----------



## karebear1

Congrats to the new Momma Beth! Hopw exciting for you. I can hardly wait to see pics and customs and more pics and hear some stories!!  You're in for a wonderful ride!!


----------



## MiniGirl

MouseTriper said:


> *Oh my goodness you guys, I have some really WONDERFUL news!!!!!  ABSOLUTELY wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  We just found out late yesterday that we will FINALLY be able to adopt our beautiful baby boy!!!!! After 17 very long months of worrying and fearing the worst, we finally have an adoption date!!!!  Oh I am soooooooo excited!!!!  This smile has not left my face since I heard the news!  In the beginning of July our son will become ours legally forever and ever!!!  No more worrying that he will be ripped from our lives!!!  This huge weight of fear has been lifted and we have truly been blessed!!!!!!!!!  Oh I can not wait......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you all so much for your kind thoughts and prayers.  You guys are the best and I love being a part of this group!!!!  THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



That is huge news!!!! Congratulations!!!!! July will be here before you know it.


----------



## KarenW

MouseTriper said:


> *Oh my goodness you guys, I have some really WONDERFUL news!!!!!  ABSOLUTELY wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  We just found out late yesterday that we will FINALLY be able to adopt our beautiful baby boy!!!!! After 17 very long months of worrying and fearing the worst, we finally have an adoption date!!!!  Oh I am soooooooo excited!!!!  This smile has not left my face since I heard the news!  In the beginning of July our son will become ours legally forever and ever!!!  No more worrying that he will be ripped from our lives!!!  This huge weight of fear has been lifted and we have truly been blessed!!!!!!!!!  Oh I can not wait......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you all so much for your kind thoughts and prayers.  You guys are the best and I love being a part of this group!!!!  THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Congratulations!!!  As someone waiting (not so patiently) to adopt, stories like this give me hope!  What an awesome Mothers Day present.


----------



## Stephres

MouseTriper said:


> *Oh my goodness you guys, I have some really WONDERFUL news!!!!!  ABSOLUTELY wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  We just found out late yesterday that we will FINALLY be able to adopt our beautiful baby boy!!!!! After 17 very long months of worrying and fearing the worst, we finally have an adoption date!!!!  Oh I am soooooooo excited!!!!  This smile has not left my face since I heard the news!  In the beginning of July our son will become ours legally forever and ever!!!  No more worrying that he will be ripped from our lives!!!  This huge weight of fear has been lifted and we have truly been blessed!!!!!!!!!  Oh I can not wait......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you all so much for your kind thoughts and prayers.  You guys are the best and I love being a part of this group!!!!  THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Yay Beth! I am so happy for you! What a great mother's day present!



Reese'smom said:


> Hi guys! I posted a while back that I was getting interested in sewing and I made some pink and black shorts for DD (I posted pics). Well, my DH surprised me for mother's day and is buying me a sewing machine!!!!!!! No more using my mom's old Kennmore that smokes! No more having to go to my mom's house to sew! The problem is we have a small house with no room for a big machine. Plus, I'm just beginning so I don't want a super expensive machine to start with. Do yall have any suggestions? Is there such a thing as a good machine under $100? My DH researched a Janome mini sew, which looks basic, but ok. I'm so excited!



I can't give you any suggestions because I sew on an old Kenmore (at least it doesn't smoke) but I am sure you will find something great! I sew on the dining table so you can make room somewhere I am sure!


----------



## adoptionmomma4

billwendy said:


> WOO HOO!!
> 
> Im really trying to get DH to seriously consider foster/foster to adopt - do you have to apply to be one or the other? What happens with daycare for foster children? Does a foster home have to have one parent/adult stay home or can both work? Any  tips or hints or ???????



My SIL was a single mother and she fostered to adopt.  She worked and her children went to day care.  Our state only pays for day-care if you are through the county agency and not a private agency.  I am not sure of the amount they paid though.  You can always just call and ask the questions you have without committing.  



emcreative said:


> (My apologies to those who may not be interested in this, but it's a bit of a passion of mine. Please forgive the long, off topic post)
> 
> As has been said, every state is different- in fact, every AGENCY is different as far as rules, regulations, etc.
> 
> *One thing I would suggest is speaking with lots of other foster parents in your area*.  A GREAT place online to start is www.fosterparents.com.  There is an amazing support group there (though like anywhere else, there are those who have had bad experiences with the system) and you can learn a LOT.  They can be especially helpful letting you know which agencies (either non-profit privates or DHS) are the most supportive.  If you want, PM me and I'll give you my user name over there, too.
> 
> In our area in my agency, you are more the welcome to work.  In fact there are even many single foster parents, of more than one foster child, who of course must work.  The only difficulties would be that you have to use licensed child care, and only the "State rate" is compensated- and there may not be many places in your area where the state rate completely covers the cost.
> 
> Also, especially if you're hoping for a newborn placement, remember that most daycares will not accept a child under six weeks old.  This is one reason why families with one parent at home are more likely to have newborns placed with them. I have, however, *heard that it is possible to use time under the family leave act to be home with the baby*.  There are many employers understanding and supportive of the situation.
> 
> The one "standard" I've found among states/agencies as far as working or not is that you must be able to prove that your income WITHOUT the foster care stipend is sufficient enough to pay your bills (in other words you aren't RELYING on foster care money to survive- and believe me, that's darn near impossible to do anyway, and it could never be your SOLE source of income. In fact my first piece of advice to any new foster parents is to SAVE and have a nest egg for when your first "placement" (I hate that word, they're a child not a placement- comes along- you never know how much they will come with, or how long it will be before the agency provides anything!  Our little guy had one nightie someone had donated to the NICU, and that was the ONLY thing he had to his NAME.  And as our agency said "Oh we don't get babies" all my clothes, etc, started at about two outfits for each size from 2t to 4t, and we had NOTHING for newborns, I'd given away all my baby things YEARS ago, so you can imagine the stuff we had to get, as well as a month of driving 45 minutes each way to the NICU- not that he wasn't worth it, just that you can never anticipate the expense, and unlike expecting a baby, you don't know for sure who will be joining you, what size they will be, etc. And yes I think that was the world's longest run on sentence ever, very sad since I used to teach English).
> 
> *Many areas also handle the "Foster/Adopt" issue differently*.  With our agency you did not have to be labeled as one or the other.  We were VERY upfront with them about our desire to find our son (I KNEW he was out there some where, I'd known that in my heart for more than 10 years, even as I was eventually able to have biological children I KNEW I would adopt a son!).  In fact, when we went through all the paperwork to become foster parents we also did everything to be approved to adopt.  Our reasoning was that when/if we found our son, we didn't want him to wait in foster care a moment longer than he needed to.  Some people, though, just become licensed foster parents, and when/if a child becomes available they feel is a good fit for their family, THEN they take care of being approved to adopt.
> 
> Even being approved for both does NOT mean that any child placed with you will even be available for adoption, nor does it mean you have to adopt a child that might not "click" with your family even if they do become available.
> 
> There are also those that for personal reasons decide they cannot be foster parents but still want to adopt from foster care.  That's a bit more difficult but it IS possible.  The one thing to keep in mind is that if you go for straight adoption from the system, you are pretty much last in line for consideration of a child's permanent home.  The goal is ALWAYS to make the home situation one that the child can return to.  It can be heartbreaking, but we looked at it that even if we never found our son, we'd have the knowledge we did help a child/children in any way we could, and did our part to keep a family together.  If it isn't possible for the child to be returned home, and particularly if the child has been with you less than a year (in most states) they will then search for any biological relatives who may want to adopt the child.  Third in line would be the current foster parents, and only then, if none of these are viable homes, would it be open to people interested in adopting without fostering first.
> 
> This was probably way more information than you were looking for and I hope I didn't say anything to scare you off.  Any honest foster family will tell you it can be a scary process, but honestly if you don't give your whole heart and soul to a child, regardless of whether or not they stay with you forever, you aren't doing it right.  And as scary and hard as it all can be is just as rewarding as it can be.  Even with all the challenges we did decide this was the right choice for us (we started looking at international adoption, then private adoption, then international with a different country, then foster care/adoption).
> 
> Feel free to PM any time with questions.
> 
> Marah



I second talking with some foster parents in your area.  They can tell you what to realistically expect in your area.  For instance our agency has an office in Dayton and Columbus (Ohio) and we were in the Columbus office.  In Dayton they placed mostly teenagers and almost never had younger children unless they were in a large sibling group.  In Columbus they placed teens, but the majority of the placements were very young children.  

When we had our older children placed with us I used FMLA to take 6 weeks off with them.  They were 2,3 and 5 at placement and it was a non issue.  My office just said good luck!  I never did return to work.  Three kids at once was really hard for me.  It took a full year to figure it out  

We also licensed foster to adopt because it was not to much different that just getting licensed to foster.  They were already doing a home study etc.  There was a little more paperwork.  It just worked well for us.  Plus I was sure we would adopt anyway.  We actually adopted every child we fostered, except one  and she was adopted by my BFF and her DH along with her sister.  

Wendy- I wish you the best of luck with your decision to foster and/or adopt.  Any child would be lucky to have you.


----------



## reservations4five

I also sew on the table. It drives my DH nuts, and he wants me to put it away every night when I quit sewing. 

I received both of my machines from freecycle. One is a Brother and the other is some older heavy as crap model that is metal but it still works.

How can I ask someone if it is ok to use an idea that they used for a shirt? I love the one from hkite. The peter pan silhouette that is in the album or is it not ok to do that?


----------



## Piper

Reese'smom said:


> Hi guys! I posted a while back that I was getting interested in sewing and I made some pink and black shorts for DD (I posted pics). Well, my DH surprised me for mother's day and is buying me a sewing machine!!!!!!! No more using my mom's old Kennmore that smokes! No more having to go to my mom's house to sew! The problem is we have a small house with no room for a big machine. Plus, I'm just beginning so I don't want a super expensive machine to start with. Do yall have any suggestions? Is there such a thing as a good machine under $100? My DH researched a Janome mini sew, which looks basic, but ok. I'm so excited!


 
Do you have a Walmart near you?  If so, look at their Brother machines.  They are good starter machines and not super expensive.


----------



## carrie6466

MouseTriper said:


> *Oh my goodness you guys, I have some really WONDERFUL news!!!!!  ABSOLUTELY wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  We just found out late yesterday that we will FINALLY be able to adopt our beautiful baby boy!!!!! After 17 very long months of worrying and fearing the worst, we finally have an adoption date!!!!  Oh I am soooooooo excited!!!!  This smile has not left my face since I heard the news!  In the beginning of July our son will become ours legally forever and ever!!!  No more worrying that he will be ripped from our lives!!!  This huge weight of fear has been lifted and we have truly been blessed!!!!!!!!!  Oh I can not wait......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you all so much for your kind thoughts and prayers.  You guys are the best and I love being a part of this group!!!!  THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Congratulations!

PS:  on the whole 'unexplained infertility' thing....just a note...note the difference in my children's ages in my siggie.  After DS, we tried for a very long time for a second child including fertility treatments.  Nothing.  It was diagnosed unexplained infertility.  Fast forward 13 years...I was 11 weeks along when I found out I was pregnant with DD.  I thought I had the flu and it was lasting a very long time


----------



## Piper

I want to say I'm sorry that I have not been more active for several months.  A very difficult student whose parents will not admit that he has problems (the school cannot diagnose, just gather lots of material and information so that we can help the child down the road.)  I come home exhausted and sometimes actually physically injured from dealing with him--I have a fist sized bruise on my arm and one slightly larger than that on my abdomen from his antics on Thursday.  

I read and admire, but don't have the energy or concentration to comment.

Add to that the end of the year "stuff" that has to be done for my class and the 10 poodle skirts and 9 t-shirts I am making (7 done, 3 to go!)........   You can see why I'm in a tizzy!!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

reservations4five said:


> I also sew on the table. It drives my DH nuts, and he wants me to put it away every night when I quit sewing.
> 
> I received both of my machines from freecycle. One is a Brother and the other is some older heavy as crap model that is metal but it still works.
> 
> How can I ask someone if it is ok to use an idea that they used for a shirt? I love the one from hkite. The peter pan silhouette that is in the album or is it not ok to do that?


All you would have to do is say: Hey Heather!! I wold like to CASE your Peter Pan shirt you made for Tessa. Is that OK with you? and then Heather will answer you.  She used to be OK with it, but I will let her answer in case she isn't OK with it now.


----------



## carrie6466

reservations4five said:


> .?



I just wanted to say congratulations on quitting smoking!  As a former smoker myself, I know how tough it is.





Happy Mother's Day to all the moms!


----------



## reservations4five

Tinka_Belle said:


> All you would have to do is say: Hey Heather!! I wold like to CASE your Peter Pan shirt you made for Tessa. Is that OK with you? and then Heather will answer you.  She used to be OK with it, but I will let her answer in case she isn't OK with it now.



Hey Heather!! I would like to CASE your Peter Pan shirt. Is that ok? I LOVE IT!! 



carrie6466 said:


> I just wanted to say congratulations on quitting smoking!  As a former smoker myself, I know how tough it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Mother's Day to all the moms!



Thanks! I am actually doing great with it. I don't have any cravings. I spend way more time on here and facebook then I used to, but hey I can handle that. LOL

Happy Mother's Day to all you ladies!! Hope you day is everything you want it to be!


----------



## SallyfromDE

kathyell said:


> I've made a few things in anticipation of our upcoming trip. Only a week and a day to go now! (I've been going through pages and pages of all of your stuff and it's making me want to go back to the fabric store!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the princesses are upside down, but she likes them to be right side up when she looks down at them as she's wearing it.
> :


Makes sense to me! I love the teacup fabric. Cute outfits! 



Reese'smom said:


> Hi guys! I posted a while back that I was getting interested in sewing and I made some pink and black shorts for DD (I posted pics). Well, my DH surprised me for mother's day and is buying me a sewing machine!!!!!!! No more using my mom's old Kennmore that smokes! No more having to go to my mom's house to sew! The problem is we have a small house with no room for a big machine. Plus, I'm just beginning so I don't want a super expensive machine to start with. Do yall have any suggestions? Is there such a thing as a good machine under $100? My DH researched a Janome mini sew, which looks basic, but ok. I'm so excited!



I know your lacking in space, but I'd look for something bigger. Kirsta has the Hello Kitty version of this machine. It is a great machine, but it's very small. More for kids, or repair projects, imo. It doesn't have a light, and the "hole" your fabric goes through is pretty small. But, like I said, it is a great little machine. Sizewise, machines really aren't that big. When I'm done with mine, I sit on top of a book case. One day I'm going to get one of those carriers from JoAnnes, it's like a rolling suitcase, so I can just tuck it in the back of the closet (like I don't sew that much?) and be dust free.

Do you have a local machine store? Look for one someone traded in. Thats how I got mine, at a great savings. Sometimes they have great machines that are older and they fixed to sell. I got my origional machine that way for $75 and had it for years before it bit the dust.


----------



## pixeegrl

DH is in CA for a week and my 3 sweet DS (14,10,7) made me breakfast in bed! They didn't even make a mess and they were so quiet I didn't even know until they woke me up with it!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone,

Thank you all so much for your very kind words about being a mom - I actually will treasure those for a long time! I really think Im going to try to talk to DH more about it and see what happens....

Here is a purse I made for my MIL - Im not sure about the button - too big? use something different????





When you guys make these purses, what do you think about the straps - they seem kinda wimpish to me just being made out of fabric - thoughts? Also - it said to fold down the top by a half inch etc - -what does the inside look like at the top of yours - pictures anyone??

Also, I think my iron might be going - I noticed a few spots where the fusable fleece didnt seem to "take" - any tips or advice on a new iron?

Jessica - thanks for your thoughts on that sewing machine - Im not sure what to do!!!


----------



## kimmylaj

hi all , i am sorry to do such a quick post but my dd mia has been admitted to the hospital and she is most likely diabetic.  we went in yesterday morning and it has been very stressful.  i had signed up to do crayon rollups for josabbi give. but with the circumstances i didnt finish them.  i asked a friend to log in as me on the other board and send a pm, not sure if it worked havent spokent to her.  if anyone could help out i think heather is the coordinator.  unfortunately the ship date is tomorrow.  sorry for the trouble.  so sorry i could nt finish them.  thanks all. if you wouldnt mind please send up prayers for my mimi she isnt even three and this is such a difficult thing .  thanks kim


----------



## Piper

kimmylaj said:


> hi all , i am sorry to do such a quick post but my dd mia has been admitted to the hospital and she is most likely diabetic. we went in yesterday morning and it has been very stressful. i had signed up to do crayon rollups for josabbi give. but with the circumstances i didnt finish them. i asked a friend to log in as me on the other board and send a pm, not sure if it worked havent spokent to her. if anyone could help out i think heather is the coordinator. unfortunately the ship date is tomorrow. sorry for the trouble. so sorry i could nt finish them. thanks all. if you wouldnt mind please send up prayers for my mimi she isnt even three and this is such a difficult thing . thanks kim


 

Kim, I'm so sorry you are going through this.  My machine is out (poodle skirts!) and if no one has signed up for this, I'll make them this afternoon.  I'm going to the post office either tomorrow or Tuesday, so no problem.


----------



## billwendy

kimmylaj said:


> hi all , i am sorry to do such a quick post but my dd mia has been admitted to the hospital and she is most likely diabetic.  we went in yesterday morning and it has been very stressful.  i had signed up to do crayon rollups for josabbi give. but with the circumstances i didnt finish them.  i asked a friend to log in as me on the other board and send a pm, not sure if it worked havent spokent to her.  if anyone could help out i think heather is the coordinator.  unfortunately the ship date is tomorrow.  sorry for the trouble.  so sorry i could nt finish them.  thanks all. if you wouldnt mind please send up prayers for my mimi she isnt even three and this is such a difficult thing .  thanks kim



Kim, sending prayers your way..keep us as up to date as you can.

Piper - what a diffcult year you have been having with that student. Are they a special needs student or a kiddo misbehaving or ????? Do you have any help in your class?


----------



## MouseTriper

twob4him said:


> This is awesome news!!!! Congratulations!!!!


 Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



t-beri said:


> Congratulations Beth!


  Thanks T-beri!!!!!



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I totally agree with this!
> 
> Congratulations!


 Thanks Tom, I truly believe it.  I am just so happy!!!!



jham said:


> Beth, I have been thinking of you and praying for you and waiting for this announcement and I just have to say I am thrilled!  What a huge relief!  .


 Oh Jeanne, thank you sweetie.  I was soooo excited to finally be able to make that announcement. Prayers really do work...thank you!!



ibesue said:


> OMGosh that is GREAT news!!!  I am so excited for you!!!


Thank you!!!  It's so cool to have received this news just before Mother's Day!!!



emcreative said:


> (My apologies to those who may not be interested in this, but it's a bit of a passion of mine. Please forgive the long, off topic post)
> 
> As has been said, every state is different- in fact, every AGENCY is different as far as rules, regulations, etc.
> 
> One thing I would suggest is speaking with lots of other foster parents in your area.  A GREAT place online to start is www.fosterparents.com.  There is an amazing support group there (though like anywhere else, there are those who have had bad experiences with the system) and you can learn a LOT.  They can be especially helpful letting you know which agencies (either non-profit privates or DHS) are the most supportive.  If you want, PM me and I'll give you my user name over there, too.
> 
> In our area in my agency, you are more the welcome to work.  In fact there are even many single foster parents, of more than one foster child, who of course must work.  The only difficulties would be that you have to use licensed child care, and only the "State rate" is compensated- and there may not be many places in your area where the state rate completely covers the cost.
> 
> Also, especially if you're hoping for a newborn placement, remember that most daycares will not accept a child under six weeks old.  This is one reason why families with one parent at home are more likely to have newborns placed with them. I have, however, heard that it is possible to use time under the family leave act to be home with the baby.  There are many employers understanding and supportive of the situation.
> 
> The one "standard" I've found among states/agencies as far as working or not is that you must be able to prove that your income WITHOUT the foster care stipend is sufficient enough to pay your bills (in other words you aren't RELYING on foster care money to survive- and believe me, that's darn near impossible to do anyway, and it could never be your SOLE source of income. In fact my first piece of advice to any new foster parents is to SAVE and have a nest egg for when your first "placement" (I hate that word, they're a child not a placement- comes along- you never know how much they will come with, or how long it will be before the agency provides anything!  Our little guy had one nightie someone had donated to the NICU, and that was the ONLY thing he had to his NAME.  And as our agency said "Oh we don't get babies" all my clothes, etc, started at about two outfits for each size from 2t to 4t, and we had NOTHING for newborns, I'd given away all my baby things YEARS ago, so you can imagine the stuff we had to get, as well as a month of driving 45 minutes each way to the NICU- not that he wasn't worth it, just that you can never anticipate the expense, and unlike expecting a baby, you don't know for sure who will be joining you, what size they will be, etc. And yes I think that was the world's longest run on sentence ever, very sad since I used to teach English).
> 
> Many areas also handle the "Foster/Adopt" issue differently.  With our agency you did not have to be labeled as one or the other.  We were VERY upfront with them about our desire to find our son (I KNEW he was out there some where, I'd known that in my heart for more than 10 years, even as I was eventually able to have biological children I KNEW I would adopt a son!).  In fact, when we went through all the paperwork to become foster parents we also did everything to be approved to adopt.  Our reasoning was that when/if we found our son, we didn't want him to wait in foster care a moment longer than he needed to.  Some people, though, just become licensed foster parents, and when/if a child becomes available they feel is a good fit for their family, THEN they take care of being approved to adopt.
> 
> Even being approved for both does NOT mean that any child placed with you will even be available for adoption, nor does it mean you have to adopt a child that might not "click" with your family even if they do become available.
> 
> There are also those that for personal reasons decide they cannot be foster parents but still want to adopt from foster care.  That's a bit more difficult but it IS possible.  The one thing to keep in mind is that if you go for straight adoption from the system, you are pretty much last in line for consideration of a child's permanent home.  The goal is ALWAYS to make the home situation one that the child can return to.  It can be heartbreaking, but we looked at it that even if we never found our son, we'd have the knowledge we did help a child/children in any way we could, and did our part to keep a family together.  If it isn't possible for the child to be returned home, and particularly if the child has been with you less than a year (in most states) they will then search for any biological relatives who may want to adopt the child.  Third in line would be the current foster parents, and only then, if none of these are viable homes, would it be open to people interested in adopting without fostering first.
> 
> This was probably way more information than you were looking for and I hope I didn't say anything to scare you off.  Any honest foster family will tell you it can be a scary process, but honestly if you don't give your whole heart and soul to a child, regardless of whether or not they stay with you forever, you aren't doing it right.  And as scary and hard as it all can be is just as rewarding as it can be.  Even with all the challenges we did decide this was the right choice for us (we started looking at international adoption, then private adoption, then international with a different country, then foster care/adoption).
> 
> Feel free to PM any time with questions.
> 
> Marah


I second all of this.....lol....



jessica52877 said:


> Beth! Congratulations! What a wonderful Mother's Day gift! I can't wait until everything is final and then you can hopefully *relax*.


Jessica, you're right, this is a wonderful Mother's Day gift!!!  Thank you so much!



revrob said:


> This is the best Mother's Day news ever!  Congratulations!


 Thank you!!!  We have been celebrating ever since we heard the news.  Hehehe. And the celebration will continie...hahaha!!!




karebear1 said:


> Congrats to the new Momma Beth! How exciting for you. I can hardly wait to see pics and customs and more pics and hear some stories!!  You're in for a wonderful ride!!


Thanks Karebear!!!  I should post a few pictures, huh?? LOL.  We took him to WDW for the first time last December and I have some adorable pictures of him there.  He even got his first haircut at WDW.....oh I have thousands of pictures of him and even more stories. 



MiniGirl said:


> That is huge news!!!! Congratulations!!!!! July will be here before you know it.


  Thanks!!  Now that we know the adoption is going to happen for sure, I agree, July will be here before we know it.  



KarenW said:


> Congratulations!!!  As someone waiting (not so patiently) to adopt, stories like this give me hope!  What an awesome Mothers Day present.


Hi, thank you so much.  I know how the impatient waiting can be.....my heart goes out to you.  I will say some prayers for you and your family.  During our process I just kept telling myself, "great things come to those who wait"!!! (However, I also said, "how long do I have to flippin' wait.....)



Stephres said:


> Yay Beth! I am so happy for you! What a great mother's day present!


Thanks Steph!!!!  Taylor is so excited too, she keeps telling our DS all about her own adoption day!!  It's so cute!!!



carrie6466 said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> PS:  on the whole 'unexplained infertility' thing....just a note...note the difference in my children's ages in my siggie.  After DS, we tried for a very long time for a second child including fertility treatments.  Nothing.  It was diagnosed unexplained infertility.  Fast forward 13 years...I was 11 weeks along when I found out I was pregnant with DD.  I thought I had the flu and it was lasting a very long time


 OH MY GOODNESS...how awesome is that!!!!  That is amazing!!!  If I ever come down with the flu I am going to have to remember this.  Hahaha....I bet you were shocked at first, I know I would be.  How cool though, I am so happy for you!!!



Piper said:


> I want to say I'm sorry that I have not been more active for several months.  A very difficult student whose parents will not admit that he has problems (the school cannot diagnose, just gather lots of material and information so that we can help the child down the road.)  I come home exhausted and sometimes actually physically injured from dealing with him--I have a fist sized bruise on my arm and one slightly larger than that on my abdomen from his antics on Thursday.
> 
> I read and admire, but don't have the energy or concentration to comment.
> 
> Add to that the end of the year "stuff" that has to be done for my class and the 10 poodle skirts and 9 t-shirts I am making (7 done, 3 to go!)........   You can see why I'm in a tizzy!!!


Awww sorry you are having a rough time at work and that you have gotten hurt.  Hugs to you!!



pixeegrl said:


> DH is in CA for a week and my 3 sweet DS (14,10,7) made me breakfast in bed! They didn't even make a mess and they were so quiet I didn't even know until they woke me up with it!


How sweet!!!!  



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thank you all so much for your very kind words about being a mom - I actually will treasure those for a long time! I really think Im going to try to talk to DH more about it and see what happens....
> 
> Here is a purse I made for my MIL - Im not sure about the button - too big? use something different????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you guys make these purses, what do you think about the straps - they seem kinda wimpish to me just being made out of fabric - thoughts? Also - it said to fold down the top by a half inch etc - -what does the inside look like at the top of yours - pictures anyone??
> 
> Also, I think my iron might be going - I noticed a few spots where the fusable fleece didnt seem to "take" - any tips or advice on a new iron?
> 
> Jessica - thanks for your thoughts on that sewing machine - Im not sure what to do!!!


LOve the purse Wendy!!!



kimmylaj said:


> hi all , i am sorry to do such a quick post but my dd mia has been admitted to the hospital and she is most likely diabetic.  we went in yesterday morning and it has been very stressful.


Oh no, I will be praying for your DD.  I hate it when kids are sick, I am so sorry.


----------



## Piper

billwendy said:


> Kim, sending prayers your way..keep us as up to date as you can.
> 
> Piper - what a diffcult year you have been having with that student. Are they a special needs student or a kiddo misbehaving or ????? Do you have any help in your class?


 

He is definitely special needs but his parents are in denial.  He has frequent melt-downs.  It really isn't his fault--he needs a structured room with a small ratio of students--not 1 teacher 20 students!  I have a para that I share with 2 other teachers--so no full-time help.  We have documented his difficulties all year, done contracts (had his parent's sign) had his parents observe the class, etc.  He did get suspended for 1 day for his melt-down on Thursday.  That was really a blessing for me because Friday was Field Day.


----------



## billwendy

Piper said:


> He is definitely special needs but his parents are in denial.  He has frequent melt-downs.  It really isn't his fault--he needs a structured room with a small ratio of students--not 1 teacher 20 students!  I have a para that I share with 2 other teachers--so no full-time help.  We have documented his difficulties all year, done contracts (had his parent's sign) had his parents observe the class, etc.  He did get suspended for 1 day for his melt-down on Thursday.  That was really a blessing for me because Friday was Field Day.




Aww - Piper - that must be so hard. Hopefully his parents will see that he needs some help soon - poor kiddo - I'll keep you and your class in my prayers for extra strength for you and calming for your special kiddo!


----------



## disneymomof1

twob4him said:


> Did you think that was all the pics I took??? No way...here are more
> 
> Watching daddy mow the neighbors lawn....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this pic....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK I think that is it!  Thanks for looking! Tom you are the best!!!!




WOW, how gorgeous are those dresses !!!  And your girls look so adorable !!!  



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I posted this on the Fabric Swap thread too but ----
> For those ladies in the south Jersey area - I went to a fabric store in Vineland on Landis Ave - "The Pincushion" it has TONS of fabric, I almost fainted. They even had Wizard of Oz prints - like 6 of them. McDonalds fry kids, princess purple toile, blue & red winnie the pooh toile, garfield, Beatles, Scooby Doo, Cabbage Patch Kids, a black Buzz Lightyear - I can't even remember them all - I found a 101 Dalmations print! Plus they had the same print in a flannel too. I think I found my new favorite fabric store!  And the ladies were sooooo helpful. It was great!


Sounds to me like I will need to take a side trip to Vineland in the near future.





billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thank you all so much for your very kind words about being a mom - I actually will treasure those for a long time! I really think Im going to try to talk to DH more about it and see what happens....
> 
> Here is a purse I made for my MIL - Im not sure about the button - too big? use something different????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you guys make these purses, what do you think about the straps - they seem kinda wimpish to me just being made out of fabric - thoughts? Also - it said to fold down the top by a half inch etc - -what does the inside look like at the top of yours - pictures anyone??
> 
> Also, I think my iron might be going - I noticed a few spots where the fusable fleece didnt seem to "take" - any tips or advice on a new iron?
> 
> Jessica - thanks for your thoughts on that sewing machine - Im not sure what to do!!!



Love the purse Wendy, it's perfect just as it is.  I have the project runway 5000 from Walmart and I really do like it.  As I am getting more used to it I find it very easy to use.   I need a new iron, I have had the same $10.00 Black and Decker for about 10 years, so I definitely got my moneys worth out of it. I will probably just get whatever is on sale at Walmart or Boscovs, usually Boscovs runs pretty good deals.  Good luck with the idea of fostering.  I have one daughter biologically but sadly that is all for us, so I have been really hit with baby fever lately.  I just am not sure how it will all work out, I work full time and need to, just not sure how all of it will work out logistically but I'm sure that it all would.  It is a lot to think about.  Enjoy this beautiful day, how great is it to finally see the sun, 10 days of Rain was way to much !!!


----------



## pixeegrl

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thank you all so much for your very kind words about being a mom - I actually will treasure those for a long time! I really think Im going to try to talk to DH more about it and see what happens....
> 
> Here is a purse I made for my MIL - Im not sure about the button - too big? use something different????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you guys make these purses, what do you think about the straps - they seem kinda wimpish to me just being made out of fabric - thoughts? Also - it said to fold down the top by a half inch etc - -what does the inside look like at the top of yours - pictures anyone??
> 
> Also, I think my iron might be going - I noticed a few spots where the fusable fleece didnt seem to "take" - any tips or advice on a new iron?
> 
> Jessica - thanks for your thoughts on that sewing machine - Im not sure what to do!!!


Hi again! Adorable purse! If you are worried about the straps, I would add webbing inside them next time. That's what I usually do.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

kimmylaj said:


> hi all , i am sorry to do such a quick post but my dd mia has been admitted to the hospital and she is most likely diabetic.  we went in yesterday morning and it has been very stressful.  i had signed up to do crayon rollups for josabbi give. but with the circumstances i didnt finish them.  i asked a friend to log in as me on the other board and send a pm, not sure if it worked havent spokent to her.  if anyone could help out i think heather is the coordinator.  unfortunately the ship date is tomorrow.  sorry for the trouble.  so sorry i could nt finish them.  thanks all. if you wouldnt mind please send up prayers for my mimi she isnt even three and this is such a difficult thing .  thanks kim



prayers and sent your way, I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## 3huskymom

We leave for my birthday trip to the world Thursday morning and I wanted to get this dress done before we go. We'll be eating at Ohanas on my birthday for breakfast and I wanted to do a Hawaiian print dress for Hayleigh. I like the end product but I didn't not enjoy working with the pattern I had. After making CarlaC's stripwork jumper before this one I think I will be sticking with her patterns and variations of from now on! Hayleigh had to get her 2 Bolts in the pics too. Unfortunately I think Bolt is leaving and she won't be able to meet him. I threw in the pic of the stripwork jumper too b/c I wasn't sure if I had shared that or not!


----------



## luvinyou

3huskymom said:


> We leave for my birthday trip to the world Thursday morning and I wanted to get this dress done before we go. We'll be eating at Ohanas on my birthday for breakfast and I wanted to do a Hawaiian print dress for Hayleigh. I like the end product but I didn't not enjoy working with the pattern I had. After making CarlaC's stripwork jumper before this one I think I will be sticking with her patterns and variations of from now on! Hayleigh had to get her 2 Bolts in the pics too. Unfortunately I think Bolt is leaving and she won't be able to meet him. I threw in the pic of the stripwork jumper too b/c I wasn't sure if I had shared that or not!



Cute dresses!  I especially love the stripwork one.  Have fun on your trip!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thank you all so much for your very kind words about being a mom - I actually will treasure those for a long time! I really think Im going to try to talk to DH more about it and see what happens....
> 
> Here is a purse I made for my MIL - Im not sure about the button - too big? use something different????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you guys make these purses, what do you think about the straps - they seem kinda wimpish to me just being made out of fabric - thoughts? Also - it said to fold down the top by a half inch etc - -what does the inside look like at the top of yours - pictures anyone??
> 
> Also, I think my iron might be going - I noticed a few spots where the fusable fleece didnt seem to "take" - any tips or advice on a new iron?
> 
> Jessica - thanks for your thoughts on that sewing machine - Im not sure what to do!!!



Cute purse, the colours are so fun and springy!  I think the button is a fine size too.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

It feels like forever since I showed off anything I've made.  I've been sewing, but I just never seem to have the time to sit down & load any pics (or in some cases even take them - I have no pics of the girls in their Valentine's Day shirts & I really liked how they came out).

Anyway, here's Easter & the egg hunts & the bunnies they got.

We had an egg hunt with one of my bestest friends & her 5 girls.  She makes tutus to sell so we got all the girls to wear their tutus for the hunt.  It was one of the cutest things ever.  There was so much tulle in that yard!










We also had one with the families from out Life Group at church, but they didn't wear the tutus that day.  
















I got my baby to model for me finally.  Big sister's is just like this except it's purple.





The Easter dresses(I love all the dogwood blossoms on the ground - almost looks like snow - except for the cold part):
















The bunnies - dd3 got a baby bunny complete with blanket (all of her animals have to have a blanket now) & diaper.  DD5 got a big girl bunny, which she promptly informed me was a ballerina bunny (that's also it's name in case you wondered - we're VERY creative with names at our house too  ).


----------



## billwendy

3huskymom said:


> We leave for my birthday trip to the world Thursday morning and I wanted to get this dress done before we go. We'll be eating at Ohanas on my birthday for breakfast and I wanted to do a Hawaiian print dress for Hayleigh. I like the end product but I didn't not enjoy working with the pattern I had. After making CarlaC's stripwork jumper before this one I think I will be sticking with her patterns and variations of from now on! Hayleigh had to get her 2 Bolts in the pics too. Unfortunately I think Bolt is leaving and she won't be able to meet him. I threw in the pic of the stripwork jumper too b/c I wasn't sure if I had shared that or not!



Adorable!!!!  I wish Carla made all the patterns!!!!!!!

Hey, if you are in the Vineland, NJ and want to check out the Pincushion - guess what - dont go on Sunday - I never gave a thought that it would be closed, talked DH into driving me down there and it was closed!!! Duh on me!!! But hopefully I wil get in there soon!! Cant wait to see it!!!


----------



## emcreative

I've never been ladybug crazy but that dress makes me want a ton of that fabric for one for each of my kids!!! 

I love the rabbit dolls, too.


----------



## WallE

Hello everyone!
I've been lurking for a while and enjoying seeing everyone's beautiful creations.  I'm posting using my hubby's screen name, so I am the DW in his siggie! I love to sew for my kiddos, especially dd who is 6, and also smock and do embroidery.  We are headed to WDW in 2 weeks and I am trying to work up a few last minute outfits.  
I have smocked her a Cinderella dress to wear to Akershus, but just read yesterday that Cindy doesn't often appear there. (no biggie, since we will also be eating at 1900 PF, so she can wear it there)  So I am looking to make her something else to wear that evening, but can't decide which princess to go with (she doesn't have a favorite--she likes them all!).  Are there any who are there more often than others?  I would love for her to have pictures with a princess in a matching dress!
And just one more question, I promise!  I am also thinking of appliqueing a few Mickey head tees for DS (age3) and wondered if you all are digitizing those on your own or if the design is available for purchase somewhere.  I know I can do them the "old fashioned way" with a satin stich, but the embroidered ones look so nice!
Thanks everyone--and thanks for sharing so many wonderful ideas!!

Sarah


----------



## lovesdumbo

Hi!  I'm back. We had a great time but it was really HOT!  The heat was exhausting.  

I'm trying to catch up now.  The baby photos are all so cute!



Clutterbug said:


> And one last picture of Megan, Sammy and Sidney with their AG dolls when we went to AG Boston for Sidney's birthday.  I made the round neck tops for all the girls and skirts and peasant tops to completed the doll outfits.  Sorry for the odd blurs, but I didn't have their mom's permission to post their pictures.


How was the Natick AG place?  What meal did you go for?  I'm thinking of taking my DD for her 10th bday in a few weeks.


----------



## DisneyKings

I lost my quotes & can't remember who was looking for the plus sized maternity clothes.  PM me & I can send you photos of what I was getting ready to sell on e-bay.  If it's what you're looking for I'd be happy to send it to you!


----------



## mirandag819

WallE said:


> Hello everyone!
> I've been lurking for a while and enjoying seeing everyone's beautiful creations.  I'm posting using my hubby's screen name, so I am the DW in his siggie! I love to sew for my kiddos, especially dd who is 6, and also smock and do embroidery.  We are headed to WDW in 2 weeks and I am trying to work up a few last minute outfits.
> I have smocked her a Cinderella dress to wear to Akershus, but just read yesterday that Cindy doesn't often appear there. (no biggie, since we will also be eating at 1900 PF, so she can wear it there)  So I am looking to make her something else to wear that evening, but can't decide which princess to go with (she doesn't have a favorite--she likes them all!).  Are there any who are there more often than others?  I would love for her to have pictures with a princess in a matching dress!
> And just one more question, I promise!  I am also thinking of appliqueing a few Mickey head tees for DS (age3) and wondered if you all are digitizing those on your own or if the design is available for purchase somewhere.  I know I can do them the "old fashioned way" with a satin stich, but the embroidered ones look so nice!
> Thanks everyone--and thanks for sharing so many wonderful ideas!!
> 
> Sarah



Belle should be a sure fire bet for Akershus, she is typically the princess you have your picture taken with before entering. Belle wears her yellow dress at Akershus. Snow White and Sleeping Beauty are there more often then not, so they would probably be a safe choice too. 

I like the website stitchontime.com, it was recomended by lots of ladies on here for digitized designs, I have purchased a lot of them in the past few weeks and they have stitched out wonderfully. I know a lot of people on here do all of their appliques by hand, and a mickey head isn't too bad by hand, but I am a beginner so I still prefer the embroidery machine applique.


----------



## WallE

mirandag819 said:


> Belle should be a sure fire bet for Akershus, she is typically the princess you have your picture taken with before entering. Belle wears her yellow dress at Akershus. Snow White and Sleeping Beauty are there more often then not, so they would probably be a safe choice too.
> 
> I like the website stitchontime.com, it was recomended by lots of ladies on here for digitized designs, I have purchased a lot of them in the past few weeks and they have stitched out wonderfully. I know a lot of people on here do all of their appliques by hand, and a mickey head isn't too bad by hand, but I am a beginner so I still prefer the embroidery machine applique.



Thanks for the quick reply! Sounds like there is a yellow dress in my future!! 
I'll check out that website-its good to know that the designs stich out well before purchasing.  I'm probably nuts for trying to get these done at the last minute, but I can't help it!  There may be some late nights in the next 2 weeks!

Sarah


----------



## emcreative

mirandag819 said:


> I like the website stitchontime.com.




I was shown that website and OMG I'm in love.  I want an embroidery machine!!!


----------



## jham

kimmylaj said:


> hi all , i am sorry to do such a quick post but my dd mia has been admitted to the hospital and she is most likely diabetic. we went in yesterday morning and it has been very stressful. i had signed up to do crayon rollups for josabbi give. but with the circumstances i didnt finish them. i asked a friend to log in as me on the other board and send a pm, not sure if it worked havent spokent to her. if anyone could help out i think heather is the coordinator. unfortunately the ship date is tomorrow. sorry for the trouble. so sorry i could nt finish them. thanks all. if you wouldnt mind please send up prayers for my mimi she isnt even three and this is such a difficult thing . thanks kim


 
 I hope Mia's doing okay, and you too. That must be very stressful! Thanks for letting someone know about the roll-ups. You are very thoughtful to even be thinking of it when your life is so crazy. Lots of prayers for Mia!

So about a year or so ago  I bought this fabric and posted it not knowing what I would make with it, well I finally made something! Lily calls it her "Old Mikadonald" dress. She wore it to church today and I was walking past her classroom and heard them inside singing Old McDonald had a farm so she's workin' it! She loves that song. 

Honestly I think my favorite part is the cowprint peasant top! Now I think she needs a purple poodle skirt to go with it!   (sorry, just realized the photo is blurry)


----------



## Karenj2

WallE said:


> Hello everyone!
> I've been lurking for a while and enjoying seeing everyone's beautiful creations.  I'm posting using my hubby's screen name, so I am the DW in his siggie! I love to sew for my kiddos, especially dd who is 6, and also smock and do embroidery.  We are headed to WDW in 2 weeks and I am trying to work up a few last minute outfits.
> I have smocked her a Cinderella dress to wear to Akershus, but just read yesterday that Cindy doesn't often appear there. (no biggie, since we will also be eating at 1900 PF, so she can wear it there)  So I am looking to make her something else to wear that evening, but can't decide which princess to go with (she doesn't have a favorite--she likes them all!).  Are there any who are there more often than others?  I would love for her to have pictures with a princess in a matching dress!
> And just one more question, I promise!  I am also thinking of appliqueing a few Mickey head tees for DS (age3) and wondered if you all are digitizing those on your own or if the design is available for purchase somewhere.  I know I can do them the "old fashioned way" with a satin stich, but the embroidered ones look so nice!
> Thanks everyone--and thanks for sharing so many wonderful ideas!!
> 
> Sarah



I'd love to see the Cinderella dress - my niece loves Cinderella, and we got a breakfast at CRT!  I've been trying to find something summer dress-y, but that could be a "princess dress".  (Of course, I don't know how to sew, so I've got lots of learning to do!!)


----------



## emcreative

*Kimmylaj*


How is Mia doing?


----------



## SallyfromDE

jham said:


> I hope Mia's doing okay, and you too. That must be very stressful! Thanks for letting someone know about the roll-ups. You are very thoughtful to even be thinking of it when your life is so crazy. Lots of prayers for Mia!
> 
> So about a year or so ago  I bought this fabric and posted it not knowing what I would make with it, well I finally made something! Lily calls it her "Old Mikadonald" dress. She wore it to church today and I was walking past her classroom and heard them inside singing Old McDonald had a farm so she's workin' it! She loves that song.
> 
> Honestly I think my favorite part is the cowprint peasant top! Now I think she needs a purple poodle skirt to go with it!   (sorry, just realized the photo is blurry)



That is just too cute!


----------



## waltfans5

MouseTriper said:


> *Oh my goodness you guys, I have some really WONDERFUL news!!!!!  ABSOLUTELY wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  We just found out late yesterday that we will FINALLY be able to adopt our beautiful baby boy!!!!! After 17 very long months of worrying and fearing the worst, we finally have an adoption date!!!!  Oh I am soooooooo excited!!!!  This smile has not left my face since I heard the news!  In the beginning of July our son will become ours legally forever and ever!!!  No more worrying that he will be ripped from our lives!!!  This huge weight of fear has been lifted and we have truly been blessed!!!!!!!!!  Oh I can not wait......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you all so much for your kind thoughts and prayers.  You guys are the best and I love being a part of this group!!!!  THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Congratulations!  What a great Mother's Day gift for you and your family.


----------



## luvinyou

jham said:


> I hope Mia's doing okay, and you too. That must be very stressful! Thanks for letting someone know about the roll-ups. You are very thoughtful to even be thinking of it when your life is so crazy. Lots of prayers for Mia!
> 
> So about a year or so ago  I bought this fabric and posted it not knowing what I would make with it, well I finally made something! Lily calls it her "Old Mikadonald" dress. She wore it to church today and I was walking past her classroom and heard them inside singing Old McDonald had a farm so she's workin' it! She loves that song.
> 
> Honestly I think my favorite part is the cowprint peasant top! Now I think she needs a purple poodle skirt to go with it!   (sorry, just realized the photo is blurry)



I LOVE this!  I think I need some of that pig fabric


----------



## pixeegrl

jham said:


>



Adorable as usual!!!!


----------



## WallE

Karenj2 said:


> I'd love to see the Cinderella dress - my niece loves Cinderella, and we got a breakfast at CRT!  I've been trying to find something summer dress-y, but that could be a "princess dress".  (Of course, I don't know how to sew, so I've got lots of learning to do!!)


I'm finishing it up now--I'll be sure to post pics when I finish. I mistyped earlier--it actually is an a-line top with matching shorts, not a dress.  Cindy and her carriage are smocked on an insert on the top.  It is definitely something she will wear to school and other places besides Disney, so we will get lots of "mileage" out of it.  Good luck learning--it is truly a wonderful hobby, but addicting!!!

Sarah


----------



## MinnieVanMom

emcreative said:


>


My applique skills suck but I am going to keep the pictures in case I ever get better.  Thanks for posting. 



MouseTriper said:


> *Oh my goodness you guys, I have some really WONDERFUL news!!!!!  ABSOLUTELY wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  We just found out late yesterday that we will FINALLY be able to adopt our beautiful baby boy!!!!!*


*
That is just the best Mother's day present ever!  Congrats.*


----------



## jessica52877

luvinyou said:


> I LOVE this!  I think I need some of that pig fabric



I agree! I LOVE the pig fabric! I saw it on facebook but didn't realize it was little piggies! Great job Jeanne! I was going to say she needs to go to a farm now but I guess church works since they'll sing Old MacDonald. The purple poodle will be so cute! Fancy Lily it will be!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

kathyell said:


> I use a program called gimp, which is like Photoshop but it's an open source software product and free to use.


I use CS2 but want version 4.  I know it is an expensive program and I am still not even skimming the surface of what the program can do.



Piper said:


> I want to say I'm sorry that I have not been more active for several months.  A very difficult student whose parents will not admit that he has problems (the school cannot diagnose, just gather lots of material and information so that we can help the child down the road.)  I come home exhausted and sometimes actually physically injured from dealing with him--I have a fist sized bruise on my arm and one slightly larger than that on my abdomen from his antics on Thursday.
> 
> I read and admire, but don't have the energy or concentration to comment.
> 
> Add to that the end of the year "stuff" that has to be done for my class and the 10 poodle skirts and 9 t-shirts I am making (7 done, 3 to go!)........   You can see why I'm in a tizzy!!!


I sure do hope you are ok.  You are the most dedicated teacher ever to try so hard with a behavior.  I sure do wish you  would move out here and teach!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thank you all so much for your very kind words about being a mom - I actually will treasure those for a long time! I really think Im going to try to talk to DH more about it and see what happens....
> 
> Here is a purse I made for my MIL - Im not sure about the button - too big? use something different????


Wendy, you are so kind and loving a child in your life would be perfect.  I would love to have you for a mom if you want a 50 yr old?  JK!

I love the purse, Did MIL love it too?  Super job!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

jham said:


> So about a year or so ago  I bought this fabric and posted it not knowing what I would make with it, well I finally made something! Lily calls it her "Old Mikadonald" dress. She wore it to church today and I was walking past her classroom and heard them inside singing Old McDonald had a farm so she's workin' it! She loves that song.



Oh my heck that is just too cute!  How very sweet and you are so talented.


----------



## pixeegrl

Okay ladies, I know a lot of you embroider as well as sew so I thought I would post this here. DMIL being such a sweet person got me a $50 GC for Mother's Day from Embroidery Garden...and I  didn't have the heart to tell her that I couldn't use it as my machine is acting up...not to mention I have som many designs I never use...if anyone has anything they would like to trade for it just PM me. Fabric, Scrapbook supplies....Studio Tantrum.Farbenmix Patterns....Sorry if this was the wrong place to post or if it's wrong all together  mods just let me know. TIA! I am also posting on the fabricswap...


----------



## SallyfromDE

Anyone know where I can get a Hannah Montana embroidery or applique design?


----------



## emcreative

Believe it or not, I actually have something to share!  My daughter Hannah and I made this tutu today for her to wear to the Cirque du Soleil show!  (You can see she's still not feeling her best).  It's hard to tell but it's actually red, white, black and yellow:











I'm still waiting for my hotfix supplies to come in the mail, but when they do, I designed this and I'm hoping to put this in rhinestones on the tank top:






I'm having a lot of fun making hotfix patterns. If the Cirque shirts turn out okay I want to do these for Hoop de Doo:


----------



## MinnieVanMom

WallE said:


> Hello everyone!
> I've been lurking for a while and enjoying seeing everyone's beautiful creations.  I'm posting using my hubby's screen name, so I am the DW in his siggie! I love to sew for my kiddos, especially dd who is 6, and also smock and do embroidery.  We are headed to WDW in 2 weeks and I am trying to work up a few last minute outfits.
> I have smocked her a Cinderella dress to wear to Akershus, but just read yesterday that Cindy doesn't often appear there. (no biggie, since we will also be eating at 1900 PF, so she can wear it there)  So I am looking to make her something else to wear that evening, but can't decide which princess to go with (she doesn't have a favorite--she likes them all!).  Are there any who are there more often than others?  I would love for her to have pictures with a princess in a matching dress!
> And just one more question, I promise!  I am also thinking of appliqueing a few Mickey head tees for DS (age3) and wondered if you all are digitizing those on your own or if the design is available for purchase somewhere.  I know I can do them the "old fashioned way" with a satin stich, but the embroidered ones look so nice!
> Thanks everyone--and thanks for sharing so many wonderful ideas!!
> 
> Sarah


Sarah, welcome and have a great trip.  We did see Cindy at the Norway place and all the princesses.  DH doesn't like the food there so we are going to do 1900 this time.  



lovesdumbo said:


> Hi!  I'm back. We had a great time but it was really HOT!  The heat was exhausting.


Welcome home, we are all waiting for the trip report!  Sorry it was so hot already.


----------



## emcreative

SallyfromDE said:


> Anyone know where I can get a Hannah Montana embroidery or applique design?



http://stitchontime.com/osc/product_info.php?products_id=782





http://embroiderydesignsbygina.com/kids3.aspx


----------



## billwendy

jham said:


>



That is ADORABLE!!! Miss Lily's Sunday school class must have all loved it!!!         



emcreative said:


> I'm still waiting for my hotfix supplies to come in the mail, but when they do, I designed this and I'm hoping to put this in rhinestones on the tank top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having a lot of fun making hotfix patterns. If the Cirque shirts turn out okay I want to do these for Hoop de Doo:



Hannah looks beautiful - how old is she? I was wondering if my neice Elizabeth was ready to do a project like this? Did you use the rolls of tulle from Joann's? How many did it take? Those hotfix things look awesome!!  Have you ever done it before?

Question for you guys - Im making a big give Chip and Dale outfit, and think I just want to go for a white shirt since the shorts are colorful, and I dont want it to look like pj's - do you think I need to put something on the shirt or will plain be okay? I also tried making a scrunchie since she doesnt wear bows - this is for Andrea.....


----------



## emcreative

Hannah just turned 8 on May 2nd.  We did use the rolls of tulle from Joanns, it was 15 of each color (so 60 total) and we probably have enough left to do another the same size (Lizzie isn't sure yet if she wants one or not).  She held the rolls while I cut them and then handed me the colors in the right pattern for me to tie on.  It was a lot of fun.

Where did you find the Chip and Dale fabric?  I LOVE IT!


----------



## pixeegrl

billwendy said:


> Question for you guys - Im making a big give Chip and Dale outfit, and think I just want to go for a white shirt since the shorts are colorful, and I dont want it to look like pj's - do you think I need to put something on the shirt or will plain be okay? I also tried making a scrunchie since she doesnt wear bows - this is for Andrea.....



How about a purple or green shirt with a chip and dale iron on? They make some really cute ones on the DISigns board. Cute shorts by the way!


----------



## billwendy

emcreative said:


> Hannah just turned 8 on May 2nd.  We did use the rolls of tulle from Joanns, it was 15 of each color (so 60 total) and we probably have enough left to do another the same size (Lizzie isn't sure yet if she wants one or not).  She held the rolls while I cut them and then handed me the colors in the right pattern for me to tie on.  It was a lot of fun.
> 
> Where did you find the Chip and Dale fabric?  I LOVE IT!



It really turned out GREAT!! How long did you make each piece? How many rolls of each color did you get?

I got the fabric on EBAY - it was from Asia - it washed up really nice and soft!!


----------



## emcreative

billwendy said:


> It really turned out GREAT!! How long did you make each piece? How many rolls of each color did you get?
> 
> I got the fabric on EBAY - it was from Asia - it washed up really nice and soft!!



Each piece was about 3.5 feet, I would guess.  I had her show me how long she wanted it to be, doubled it (since you fold it in half) and left about an inch more for the knot.  It only took about half a roll of each color.


----------



## twob4him

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I posted this on the Fabric Swap thread too but ----
> For those ladies in the south Jersey area - I went to a fabric store in Vineland on Landis Ave - "The Pincushion" it has TONS of fabric, I almost fainted. They even had Wizard of Oz prints - like 6 of them. McDonalds fry kids, princess purple toile, blue & red winnie the pooh toile, garfield, Beatles, Scooby Doo, Cabbage Patch Kids, a black Buzz Lightyear - I can't even remember them all - I found a 101 Dalmations print! Plus they had the same print in a flannel too. I think I found my new favorite fabric store!  And the ladies were sooooo helpful. It was great!



Ahhhh you hit the jackpot...I will have to check this out...thanks so much!!!!



billwendy said:


> It really turned out GREAT!! How long did you make each piece? How many rolls of each color did you get?
> 
> I got the fabric on EBAY - it was from Asia - it washed up really nice and soft!!


Wendy I love your bag you made your MIL and this fabric is adorable! I saw it online but I wasnt sure if it would be ok quality wise....I have hesitated buying stuff from Asia....would you do it again? I saw a seller on ebay who sells tons of disney stuff!!! Was the fabric stinky at all after you washed it? I love your tri-color shorts! Maybe you could cut out 2 or 3 chip n dales in the different color fabric (just a circle around the chipmunk) and heat and bond them to the white tee???? That might tie them together???



Prayers for Mia!!! Hope the doctor was able to help! 



HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY EVERYONE! I will post some pics of some projects tomorrow or Tuesday!


----------



## mirandag819

Okay here is the Fancy Nancy dress I threw together yesterday morning, I know not very fancy..... DD saw the fabric Friday night and was jumping up and down in excitement, she loves Fancy Nancy. She begged for me to make her a fancy nancy dress and since I knew how impatient she would be I just made a real simple Carla C Simply Sweet dress. I still have a lot of the fabric left, so I will make something a little more "fancy" later, especially since I saw some cute appliques on stitch on time. Here is the dress I made for now, DD still loves it which is all that matters I guess. 





Sorry the picture isn't great, I should have taken a picture when I first put it on her, but I barely finished it before we needed to leave yesterday. By the time we got home she was tired and had a little dot of ice cream on the dress and was sweaty and wrinkled. She wants to wear it to preschool tomorrow so maybe I can get a new picture in the morning. Also ignore the wrap on her head, she had a costume in the mail from daddy when we got home and wouldn't take it off her head for a picture.


----------



## emcreative

*Hoping someone is around to answer a quick sizing question- *
The measurements I have on my daughter Hannah  are:

Top of Shoulder to knee = 27
Chest=24 (under armpit all the way around)
Waist= 22.5
Hip=25
She's 50 inches tall and from the top of her shoulder to her knee is 27.5 inches.

(she's sick and asleep so I can't measure her anything else)
*

Would something with these measurements fit her?*

Elastic waist skirt unstretched is 18 inches, stretched is 26 inches, and from the waist to the bottom is 18 inches. The shirt is is 14.5 inches from neckline to hem (but it ties on top so there is some "play" with the size.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

mirandag819 said:


> Okay here is the Fancy Nancy dress I threw together yesterday morning, I know not very fancy..... DD saw the fabric Friday night and was jumping up and down in excitement, she loves Fancy Nancy. She begged for me to make her a fancy nancy dress and since I knew how impatient she would be I just made a real simple Carla C Simply Sweet dress. I still have a lot of the fabric left, so I will make something a little more "fancy" later, especially since I saw some cute appliques on stitch on time. Here is the dress I made for now, DD still loves it which is all that matters I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the picture isn't great, I should have taken a picture when I first put it on her, but I barely finished it before we needed to leave yesterday. By the time we got home she was tired and had a little dot of ice cream on the dress and was sweaty and wrinkled. She wants to wear it to preschool tomorrow so maybe I can get a new picture in the morning. Also ignore the wrap on her head, she had a costume in the mail from daddy when we got home and wouldn't take it off her head for a picture.


I have a Fancy Nancy fan in my house and I need to know where you got that fabric at?


----------



## kimmylaj

Hi Piper,
This is Kimmylaj's Hubby Thank You for doing the roll ups for her. All Mia's labs have come back good so far, however, we are waiting for major bloodwork to come back tomorrow to know more. Thank you for the prayers and good wishes to you and all.


----------



## karamat

billwendy said:


> Also, I think my iron might be going - I noticed a few spots where the fusable fleece didnt seem to "take" - any tips or advice on a new iron?


This is the iron I'm saving my pennies for... http://www.oliso.com/iron/index.php

My local quilt shop has one that I got to use during a class a couple of weeks ago.  It has an auto-lift feature that is so cool!!  They run about $100 (but someone in class said they got a better price at Fry's)



mirandag819 said:


> Okay here is the Fancy Nancy dress I threw together yesterday morning, I know not very fancy..... DD saw the fabric Friday night and was jumping up and down in excitement, she loves Fancy Nancy. She begged for me to make her a fancy nancy dress and since I knew how impatient she would be I just made a real simple Carla C Simply Sweet dress. I still have a lot of the fabric left, so I will make something a little more "fancy" later, especially since I saw some cute appliques on stitch on time. Here is the dress I made for now, DD still loves it which is all that matters I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the picture isn't great, I should have taken a picture when I first put it on her, but I barely finished it before we needed to leave yesterday. By the time we got home she was tired and had a little dot of ice cream on the dress and was sweaty and wrinkled. She wants to wear it to preschool tomorrow so maybe I can get a new picture in the morning. Also ignore the wrap on her head, she had a costume in the mail from daddy when we got home and wouldn't take it off her head for a picture.


Ohhhh... I love this!!  I haven't seen Fancy Nancy fabric before.  Where did you find it?


----------



## livndisney

Tinka_Belle said:


> I have a Fancy Nancy fan in my house and I need to know where you got that fabric at?



Joann's has  the Fancy Nancy Fabric. They also have a flannel. The cotton is 7.99 a yard.


----------



## emcreative

kimmylaj said:


> Hi Piper,
> This is Kimmylaj's Hubby Thank You for doing the roll ups for her. All Mia's labs have come back good so far, however, we are waiting for major bloodwork to come back tomorrow to know more. Thank you for the prayers and good wishes to you and all.




We're keeping you ALL in our prayers.  Hang in there  and  to Mia.


----------



## billwendy

twob4him said:


> Ahhhh you hit the jackpot...I will have to check this out...thanks so much!!!!
> 
> 
> Wendy I love your bag you made your MIL and this fabric is adorable! I saw it online but I wasnt sure if it would be ok quality wise....I have hesitated buying stuff from Asia....would you do it again? I saw a seller on ebay who sells tons of disney stuff!!! Was the fabric stinky at all after you washed it? I love your tri-color shorts! Maybe you could cut out 2 or 3 chip n dales in the different color fabric (just a circle around the chipmunk) and heat and bond them to the white tee???? That might tie them together???
> 
> 
> 
> Prayers for Mia!!! Hope the doctor was able to help!
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY EVERYONE! I will post some pics of some projects tomorrow or Tuesday!



Hi Cathy - yes, I would buy it again - it only was a little funky smelling when I got it, but it washed out right away, I used a nice dose of fabric softener and it softened right up. It isnt the thickest fabric, but somewhere on the lines of the more inexpensive walmart quality???? does that make sense?

Hopefully my MIL will like the purse - DH decided FRIDAY NIGHT he needed something for his mom who lives in TEXAS!!! What is he thinking!!! So he called her today and will mail it tomorrow...

Are patterns on sale for 99 anywhere this week?????


----------



## emcreative

So I realized I have only posted pictures of Hannah here.  I shared this with Melissa and thought I'd share it with all of you.  These are my two youngest girls, Hannah and Lizzie:






And now you can probably see my difficulty.  They both want to be "equal" but they aren't near the same.  And Lizzie likes boy type things but doesn't want to dress like a boy all the time, so finding stuff for this trip that are "different but equal" has been quite a challenge!!

Here's Em...and yes, she's only 12:





I wish I could post up a picture of my soon-to-be legal sons, but I'm not allowed to UNTIL it's all legal!   Then I can show them off and announce their new names!


----------



## lovesdumbo

sweetstitches said:


> I'd like to ask for some prayers for myself.  I had 3 moles (2 on my face) removed yesterday that had changed, looked suspicious, one was bleeding.  Please pray that it's nothing.


Prayers for you!




lucyanna girl said:


> Prayers for my sister would also be wonderful.


Prayers for your sister!



disneymommieof2 said:


> Grandpa died this morning. Thank you all so much for your thoughts and prayers.


I'm so sorry for your loss.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> My Grandmother passed away at 4:30am this morning. Last night before bed I made the decision that Im passed my "window" of being able to make the drive and I will be the only family member to miss her funeral. They have not set a date yet. I cleaned my kitchen in her memory this morning.


I'm so sorry for your loss.



MouseTriper said:


> *Oh my goodness you guys, I have some really WONDERFUL news!!!!!  ABSOLUTELY wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  We just found out late yesterday that we will FINALLY be able to adopt our beautiful baby boy!!!!! After 17 very long months of worrying and fearing the worst, we finally have an adoption date!!!!  Oh I am soooooooo excited!!!!  This smile has not left my face since I heard the news!  In the beginning of July our son will become ours legally forever and ever!!!  No more worrying that he will be ripped from our lives!!!  This huge weight of fear has been lifted and we have truly been blessed!!!!!!!!!  Oh I can not wait......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you all so much for your kind thoughts and prayers.  You guys are the best and I love being a part of this group!!!!  THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


What wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GrammaBelle

Wow, I take some time to go see the granddaughters in Kansas, and now I have over 50 pages to catch up on!  Before I do, I wanted to ask--have any of you made a baby wrap thingie?  I think they go by different names, but they're about 3 yards of fabric that the mom wraps around her belly, over the shoulders, and tucks the baby into to carry hands-free.  They're pretty cool, I don't remember them in my day.  But the retail places want at least $90 for what looks like a long piece of fabric!  I'm going to try and make one for my niece and my expectant d-i-l (twins!!) to try, just thought I'd see if anyone had fabric suggestions or any other advice.


----------



## mirandag819

Tinka_Belle said:


> I have a Fancy Nancy fan in my house and I need to know where you got that fabric at?



I got it at Joann's on Friday. It wasn't there last week when I was there, so maybe it is new. If you can't find any I can pick some more up. I saw the flannel first and offered to make her pj pants, but she did not like that idea and was very excited when I saw it in cotton a few mins later.


----------



## tricia

MouseTriper said:


> *Oh my goodness you guys, I have some really WONDERFUL news!!!!!  ABSOLUTELY wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  We just found out late yesterday that we will FINALLY be able to adopt our beautiful baby boy!!!!! After 17 very long months of worrying and fearing the worst, we finally have an adoption date!!!!  Oh I am soooooooo excited!!!!  This smile has not left my face since I heard the news!  In the beginning of July our son will become ours legally forever and ever!!!  No more worrying that he will be ripped from our lives!!!  This huge weight of fear has been lifted and we have truly been blessed!!!!!!!!!  Oh I can not wait......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you all so much for your kind thoughts and prayers.  You guys are the best and I love being a part of this group!!!!  THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



That is so wonderful.




billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thank you all so much for your very kind words about being a mom - I actually will treasure those for a long time! I really think Im going to try to talk to DH more about it and see what happens....
> 
> Here is a purse I made for my MIL - Im not sure about the button - too big? use something different????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you guys make these purses, what do you think about the straps - they seem kinda wimpish to me just being made out of fabric - thoughts? Also - it said to fold down the top by a half inch etc - -what does the inside look like at the top of yours - pictures anyone??
> 
> Also, I think my iron might be going - I noticed a few spots where the fusable fleece didnt seem to "take" - any tips or advice on a new iron?
> 
> Jessica - thanks for your thoughts on that sewing machine - Im not sure what to do!!!



cute purse Wendy.  Love the colours



kimmylaj said:


> hi all , i am sorry to do such a quick post but my dd mia has been admitted to the hospital and she is most likely diabetic.  we went in yesterday morning and it has been very stressful.  i had signed up to do crayon rollups for josabbi give. but with the circumstances i didnt finish them.  i asked a friend to log in as me on the other board and send a pm, not sure if it worked havent spokent to her.  if anyone could help out i think heather is the coordinator.  unfortunately the ship date is tomorrow.  sorry for the trouble.  so sorry i could nt finish them.  thanks all. if you wouldnt mind please send up prayers for my mimi she isnt even three and this is such a difficult thing .  thanks kim



Hope she is OK.



3huskymom said:


> We leave for my birthday trip to the world Thursday morning and I wanted to get this dress done before we go. We'll be eating at Ohanas on my birthday for breakfast and I wanted to do a Hawaiian print dress for Hayleigh. I like the end product but I didn't not enjoy working with the pattern I had. After making CarlaC's stripwork jumper before this one I think I will be sticking with her patterns and variations of from now on! Hayleigh had to get her 2 Bolts in the pics too. Unfortunately I think Bolt is leaving and she won't be able to meet him. I threw in the pic of the stripwork jumper too b/c I wasn't sure if I had shared that or not!



Love the dresses.  She looks adorable.



100AcrePrincess said:


> It feels like forever since I showed off anything I've made.  I've been sewing, but I just never seem to have the time to sit down & load any pics (or in some cases even take them - I have no pics of the girls in their Valentine's Day shirts & I really liked how they came out).
> 
> Anyway, here's Easter & the egg hunts & the bunnies they got.
> 
> We had an egg hunt with one of my bestest friends & her 5 girls.  She makes tutus to sell so we got all the girls to wear their tutus for the hunt.  It was one of the cutest things ever.  There was so much tulle in that yard!



Great tutus and super Easter dresses.



jham said:


> I hope Mia's doing okay, and you too. That must be very stressful! Thanks for letting someone know about the roll-ups. You are very thoughtful to even be thinking of it when your life is so crazy. Lots of prayers for Mia!
> 
> So about a year or so ago  I bought this fabric and posted it not knowing what I would make with it, well I finally made something! Lily calls it her "Old Mikadonald" dress. She wore it to church today and I was walking past her classroom and heard them inside singing Old McDonald had a farm so she's workin' it! She loves that song.
> 
> Honestly I think my favorite part is the cowprint peasant top! Now I think she needs a purple poodle skirt to go with it!   (sorry, just realized the photo is blurry)



So cute, and I love that she always has shoes that match perfectly.



emcreative said:


> Believe it or not, I actually have something to share!  My daughter Hannah and I made this tutu today for her to wear to the Cirque du Soleil show!  (You can see she's still not feeling her best).  It's hard to tell but it's actually red, white, black and yellow:



Good job.  Nice when they can help you out to make something.  Sometimes they appreciate it more that way.



billwendy said:


> That is ADORABLE!!! Miss Lily's Sunday school class must have all loved it!!!



Cool Shorts.



mirandag819 said:


> .



Very cute.


----------



## BabyFu18

emcreative said:


> Believe it or not, I actually have something to share!  My daughter Hannah and I made this tutu today for her to wear to the Cirque du Soleil show!  (You can see she's still not feeling her best).  It's hard to tell but it's actually red, white, black and yellow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for my hotfix supplies to come in the mail, but when they do, I designed this and I'm hoping to put this in rhinestones on the tank top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having a lot of fun making hotfix patterns. If the Cirque shirts turn out okay I want to do these for Hoop de Doo:



Very cute tutu and I love your cirque hotfix design, I was wondering if you could tell me how you make the hotfix designs?  I love using the rhinestones and crystals, but never knew you could make your own designs!


----------



## KARAJ

emcreative said:


> Believe it or not, I actually have something to share!  My daughter Hannah and I made this tutu today for her to wear to the Cirque du Soleil show!  (You can see she's still not feeling her best).  It's hard to tell but it's actually red, white, black and yellow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for my hotfix supplies to come in the mail, but when they do, I designed this and I'm hoping to put this in rhinestones on the tank top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having a lot of fun making hotfix patterns. If the Cirque shirts turn out okay I want to do these for Hoop de Doo:



I really like those designs! What are you using to do the patterns? Are you really happy with the Hot Fix? I have never tried it but was interested mt DD3 is very into shiny sparkly things


----------



## praline3001

emcreative said:


> Believe it or not, I actually have something to share!  My daughter Hannah and I made this tutu today for her to wear to the Cirque du Soleil show!  (You can see she's still not feeling her best).  It's hard to tell but it's actually red, white, black and yellow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for my hotfix supplies to come in the mail, but when they do, I designed this and I'm hoping to put this in rhinestones on the tank top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having a lot of fun making hotfix patterns. If the Cirque shirts turn out okay I want to do these for Hoop de Doo:



Too cute!!!!!!!! 
I just can't keep up with you gals  I am forever 5 pages behind!


----------



## emcreative

There are some hotfix designs on the web, but not many.

For the Cirque one, I copied their logo into Photoshop. I added a layer on top of the image and then lightened the opacity of the bottom image so I could see what I was adding to the top layer.  Then I went through with a dot brush and altered the size of the dots to the size of the brush stroke in the image (the "Cirque du Soleil" was easy because it was typed, so all the dots were the same..but they had to be varied in "La Nouba" because of the brush strokes).

Afterward I just deleted the original bottom layer and ended up with the pattern.

I think I found the boots/hat on the web somewhere but I used a font for "Hoop de Doo" and dotted it out.

Ugh...counting dots to figure out how many rhinestones you need is the PITS though!

I have never tried it so I can't say how well it will work.  The video tutorials I saw online made it look like something I could do.  We'll see once the materials arrive!  If someone wants a link to the tuts let me know.

This will either be really cool, or a complete disaster.  I figured something funky for Cirque would be fun, though!

Edited to add:
If someone wants me to try a hotfix design for them off an image, let me know.  A lot of the applique pattern images work really well.  I actually found it pretty relaxing to do!


----------



## mommyof3princess

Doing a run by post. I love all the new things. I am sorry i have been busy all weekend. Happy Mothers day to all. My prayers got to everyone in need.


----------



## MaidMarian

Has anyone seen Star Wars fabric anywhere?  I have a 4 yr old daughter so I've never  really paid attention to it, but we'll be at the Studios for Star Wars Weekends so I wanted to make her something.  Thanks


----------



## mommyof3princess

Oh Marah Could you please check your pm box. Thank you


----------



## Tinka_Belle

livndisney said:


> Joann's has  the Fancy Nancy Fabric. They also have a flannel. The cotton is 7.99 a yard.





mirandag819 said:


> I got it at Joann's on Friday. It wasn't there last week when I was there, so maybe it is new. If you can't find any I can pick some more up. I saw the flannel first and offered to make her pj pants, but she did not like that idea and was very excited when I saw it in cotton a few mins later.


Thanks I will check out the website and see if they have it there. We don't have a Joann's here. Then I need to see if my DH will let me buy some. It has been a while since I bought any so many I might be able to get a yd.

By the Way I am in love with all of the pictures that you guys have posted today. Marah your girls are adorable and I can't wait until your boys are legally yours.


----------



## emcreative

MaidMarian said:


> Has anyone seen Star Wars fabric anywhere?  I have a 4 yr old daughter so I've never  really paid attention to it, but we'll be at the Studios for Star Wars Weekends so I wanted to make her something.  Thanks




I couldn't find anything very affordable online but here's what I dug up:

http://www.bearpawquilting.com/cgi-..._sw0093&keywords1=star+wars&sales=0&lastmenu=






 $8.69 yd

HEre's the store: http://www.bearpawquilting.com/cgi-bin/Store/store.cgi?&keywords=star wars

The cuter one is sold out there.  

Most of it seems to be on ebay


----------



## Flea

GrammaBelle said:


> Wow, I take some time to go see the granddaughters in Kansas, and now I have over 50 pages to catch up on!  Before I do, I wanted to ask--have any of you made a baby wrap thingie?  I think they go by different names, but they're about 3 yards of fabric that the mom wraps around her belly, over the shoulders, and tucks the baby into to carry hands-free.  They're pretty cool, I don't remember them in my day.  But the retail places want at least $90 for what looks like a long piece of fabric!  I'm going to try and make one for my niece and my expectant d-i-l (twins!!) to try, just thought I'd see if anyone had fabric suggestions or any other advice.




I've made a couple - they are longer than 3 yards though - I would recommend closer to 5yds depending on size of mama. If you use something with stretch in it it's good for when they are little but not so much as they get older. A knit often doesn't fray so it's just a matter of cutting to size (mine was 50cm so I think that is 20" wide) - I got 3 wraps from 5yds of fabric - kept one in the car, gave one away and kept one at home for me.

For a woven fabric you need to hem it so it won't fray. Also a woven one is much better for older children as they shouldn't lose their shape.

I personally prefer one whole piece of fabric and not cut and sew down the center as it makes a weak point but others have no problem with it. Each to their own.

I'd suggest doing a search for hugabub, moby wrap, storchenwiege or look on thebabywearers website (they have patterns and instructions on there)

I'm a big fan of baby wearing, I own lots of different sorts of wraps, slings and meitai's.


----------



## emcreative

Just for fun:


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

Tinka_Belle said:


> Thanks I will check out the website and see if they have it there. We don't have a Joann's here. Then I need to see if my DH will let me buy some. It has been a while since I bought any so many I might be able to get a yd.


 If you want I can get you some! I live VERY close to JoAnn's was actually there yesterday and picked up alot of stuff, they had lots of Disney on clearance. among others. Let me know if you want me to get it for you.


----------



## emcreative

Just for fun:


----------



## Stephres

GrammaBelle said:


> Wow, I take some time to go see the granddaughters in Kansas, and now I have over 50 pages to catch up on!  Before I do, I wanted to ask--have any of you made a baby wrap thingie?  I think they go by different names, but they're about 3 yards of fabric that the mom wraps around her belly, over the shoulders, and tucks the baby into to carry hands-free.  They're pretty cool, I don't remember them in my day.  But the retail places want at least $90 for what looks like a long piece of fabric!  I'm going to try and make one for my niece and my expectant d-i-l (twins!!) to try, just thought I'd see if anyone had fabric suggestions or any other advice.



If you go to craftster.org they make a lot of them over there and show off. I am sure there are probably tutorials a well.

I love all the new stuff posted! Megan says "the blonde Lily" looks so cute and had to check out all the farm animals. The tutus and bunnies are adorable and Fancy Nancy is fancy! I am actually working on something disney-related because we are going for memorial day weekend (it's Megan's birthday). I'm not sure if I will complete it because TERESA is supposed to come see me! I am so excited!


----------



## pixeegrl

mirandag819 said:


> Okay here is the Fancy Nancy dress I threw together yesterday morning, I know not very fancy..... DD saw the fabric Friday night and was jumping up and down in excitement, she loves Fancy Nancy. She begged for me to make her a fancy nancy dress and since I knew how impatient she would be I just made a real simple Carla C Simply Sweet dress. I still have a lot of the fabric left, so I will make something a little more "fancy" later, especially since I saw some cute appliques on stitch on time. Here is the dress I made for now, DD still loves it which is all that matters I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the picture isn't great, I should have taken a picture when I first put it on her, but I barely finished it before we needed to leave yesterday. By the time we got home she was tired and had a little dot of ice cream on the dress and was sweaty and wrinkled. She wants to wear it to preschool tomorrow so maybe I can get a new picture in the morning. Also ignore the wrap on her head, she had a costume in the mail from daddy when we got home and wouldn't take it off her head for a picture.


Adorable lol and the dress is pretty cute too!


----------



## HeatherSue

I hope everyone had a wonderful Mother's Day!

I just want to remind everyone who signed up that 

TODAY IS THE SHIP DATE FOR 

THE JOSIABBIMOMMY BIG GIVE!

If you've signed up, please go over and update me on your shipping status if you've already shipped.  Thank you!
-
-
-


----------



## billwendy

emcreative said:


> Just for fun:



This is so cool!!!! I cant wait till you finish some shirts to show us!! DH and I love this show  =  yes, we are 2 big kids!!! lol


----------



## Tinka_Belle

billwendy said:


> This is so cool!!!! I cant wait till you finish some shirts to show us!! DH and I love this show  =  yes, we are 2 big kids!!! lol


I love Phineas and Ferb too. I started recording them on the DVR,  because I kept missing them as they were coming on.  Only cool people like Phineas and Ferb.


----------



## phins_jazy

Tinka_Belle said:


> Thanks I will check out the website and see if they have it there. We don't have a Joann's here. Then I need to see if my DH will let me buy some. It has been a while since I bought any so many I might be able to get a yd.



I had that fabric in my hands yesterday!  But sadly I didn't get it.  Had to get Tink and Ariel instead.  LOL  I'd be happy to go back and get you some if you would like.  


_Originally Posted by GrammaBelle  
Wow, I take some time to go see the granddaughters in Kansas, and now I have over 50 pages to catch up on! Before I do, I wanted to ask--have any of you made a baby wrap thingie? I think they go by different names, but they're about 3 yards of fabric that the mom wraps around her belly, over the shoulders, and tucks the baby into to carry hands-free. They're pretty cool, I don't remember them in my day. But the retail places want at least $90 for what looks like a long piece of fabric! I'm going to try and make one for my niece and my expectant d-i-l (twins!!) to try, just thought I'd see if anyone had fabric suggestions or any other advice._

I lost your quote, sorry.  I've used this site numerous times to make slings for my girls over the years.  http://mykarmababy.com/pages/BabySlingPattern.php  It's a pouch so it's made specifically for the wearer.  I loved mine and carried my girls in them all the time.  They really are easy to make.  You can get two slings out of two yards of fabric.  I think you should give it a try.


----------



## KARAJ

emcreative said:


> Just for fun:



That is so neat. I need to try and figure out how to design on the computer I am not sure it will ever happen though.


----------



## kstgelais4

MouseTriper said:


> *Oh my goodness you guys, I have some really WONDERFUL news!!!!!  ABSOLUTELY wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  We just found out late yesterday that we will FINALLY be able to adopt our beautiful baby boy!!!!! After 17 very long months of worrying and fearing the worst, we finally have an adoption date!!!!  Oh I am soooooooo excited!!!!  This smile has not left my face since I heard the news!  In the beginning of July our son will become ours legally forever and ever!!!  No more worrying that he will be ripped from our lives!!!  This huge weight of fear has been lifted and we have truly been blessed!!!!!!!!!  Oh I can not wait......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you all so much for your kind thoughts and prayers.  You guys are the best and I love being a part of this group!!!!  THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



 I am so happy for you guys!!



jham said:


> I hope Mia's doing okay, and you too. That must be very stressful! Thanks for letting someone know about the roll-ups. You are very thoughtful to even be thinking of it when your life is so crazy. Lots of prayers for Mia!
> 
> So about a year or so ago  I bought this fabric and posted it not knowing what I would make with it, well I finally made something! Lily calls it her "Old Mikadonald" dress. She wore it to church today and I was walking past her classroom and heard them inside singing Old McDonald had a farm so she's workin' it! She loves that song.
> 
> Honestly I think my favorite part is the cowprint peasant top! Now I think she needs a purple poodle skirt to go with it!   (sorry, just realized the photo is blurry)


I saw this on facebook Jeanne! It is super cute!



emcreative said:


> Believe it or not, I actually have something to share!  My daughter Hannah and I made this tutu today for her to wear to the Cirque du Soleil show!  (You can see she's still not feeling her best).  It's hard to tell but it's actually red, white, black and yellow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for my hotfix supplies to come in the mail, but when they do, I designed this and I'm hoping to put this in rhinestones on the tank top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having a lot of fun making hotfix patterns. If the Cirque shirts turn out okay I want to do these for Hoop de Doo:


How stinkin' creative! She will look Fab!



GrammaBelle said:


> Wow, I take some time to go see the granddaughters in Kansas, and now I have over 50 pages to catch up on!  Before I do, I wanted to ask--have any of you made a baby wrap thingie?  I think they go by different names, but they're about 3 yards of fabric that the mom wraps around her belly, over the shoulders, and tucks the baby into to carry hands-free.  They're pretty cool, I don't remember them in my day.  But the retail places want at least $90 for what looks like a long piece of fabric!  I'm going to try and make one for my niece and my expectant d-i-l (twins!!) to try, just thought I'd see if anyone had fabric suggestions or any other advice.





Flea said:


> I've made a couple - they are longer than 3 yards though - I would recommend closer to 5yds depending on size of mama. If you use something with stretch in it it's good for when they are little but not so much as they get older. A knit often doesn't fray so it's just a matter of cutting to size (mine was 50cm so I think that is 20" wide) - I got 3 wraps from 5yds of fabric - kept one in the car, gave one away and kept one at home for me.
> 
> For a woven fabric you need to hem it so it won't fray. Also a woven one is much better for older children as they shouldn't lose their shape.
> 
> I personally prefer one whole piece of fabric and not cut and sew down the center as it makes a weak point but others have no problem with it. Each to their own.
> 
> I'd suggest doing a search for hugabub, moby wrap, storchenwiege or look on thebabywearers website (they have patterns and instructions on there)
> 
> I'm a big fan of baby wearing, I own lots of different sorts of wraps, slings and meitai's.


I was going to recommend The babywearer dot com. but I see Flea beat me to it. I am not surprised you are a babywearer too!! 
I also like to use cotton gauze for summer time wraps. They are not heavy and keep rather cool.
And for some inspiration:
(please excuse how awful I look in these pics  I do not photograph well!)


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I am also in the drive by posting list. 

I hope everyone had a great Mother's day.  I hope the little girls blood work comes back good and prayers being said for her and the family.

I worked on the ranch all weekend and now hurt in places I didn't know I had places.  The house is a disaster, the kitchen needs serious help, my sewing hasn't been touched and I am off to work.  

How do women do it who work outside the home and keep a clean house? I am failing miserable and it is only day two of work.

I am going to the city tomorrow for work, a cost analysis at Sam's but the bonus is that I get to go to WalMart fabric, Hancock and JoAnn's.  Are there any good coupons out there for the above mentioned?  Does anyone need a specific fabric that I could pick up for them?

I am going to get a t-shirt for the Big Give and then the skirt fabric too.

Wishing everyone a good week.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

mirandag819 said:


> Okay here is the Fancy Nancy dress I threw together yesterday morning, I know not very fancy..... DD saw the fabric Friday night and was jumping up and down in excitement, she loves Fancy Nancy. She begged for me to make her a fancy nancy dress and since I knew how impatient she would be I just made a real simple Carla C Simply Sweet dress. I still have a lot of the fabric left, so I will make something a little more "fancy" later, especially since I saw some cute appliques on stitch on time. Here is the dress I made for now, DD still loves it which is all that matters I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the picture isn't great, I should have taken a picture when I first put it on her, but I barely finished it before we needed to leave yesterday. By the time we got home she was tired and had a little dot of ice cream on the dress and was sweaty and wrinkled. She wants to wear it to preschool tomorrow so maybe I can get a new picture in the morning. Also ignore the wrap on her head, she had a costume in the mail from daddy when we got home and wouldn't take it off her head for a picture.




WHERE DID YOU GET THAT FABRIC?????? MY dd#3 is havign a Fancy Nancy Party for her Bday in June and I would love to make her a outfit with fabric like that for a present. I am making her the Posh Puppy cow/poodle skirt dress for the party.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

QUESTION!!!!!

Has anyone used a Tshirt to make a dress - like taken it apart and used the front panel as the front of a dress? I am going to get some t-shirt like knit to make the rest of the dress I think. It is in my head but wanted to know if anyone else has done it.


----------



## ireland_nicole

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thank you all so much for your very kind words about being a mom - I actually will treasure those for a long time! I really think Im going to try to talk to DH more about it and see what happens....
> 
> Here is a purse I made for my MIL - Im not sure about the button - too big? use something different????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you guys make these purses, what do you think about the straps - they seem kinda wimpish to me just being made out of fabric - thoughts? Also - it said to fold down the top by a half inch etc - -what does the inside look like at the top of yours - pictures anyone??
> 
> Also, I think my iron might be going - I noticed a few spots where the fusable fleece didnt seem to "take" - any tips or advice on a new iron?
> 
> Jessica - thanks for your thoughts on that sewing machine - Im not sure what to do!!!


I really love it just the way it is- perfect for spring/summer!



kimmylaj said:


> hi all , i am sorry to do such a quick post but my dd mia has been admitted to the hospital and she is most likely diabetic.  we went in yesterday morning and it has been very stressful.  i had signed up to do crayon rollups for josabbi give. but with the circumstances i didnt finish them.  i asked a friend to log in as me on the other board and send a pm, not sure if it worked havent spokent to her.  if anyone could help out i think heather is the coordinator.  unfortunately the ship date is tomorrow.  sorry for the trouble.  so sorry i could nt finish them.  thanks all. if you wouldnt mind please send up prayers for my mimi she isnt even three and this is such a difficult thing .  thanks kim


praying for ya'll.


3huskymom said:


> We leave for my birthday trip to the world Thursday morning and I wanted to get this dress done before we go. We'll be eating at Ohanas on my birthday for breakfast and I wanted to do a Hawaiian print dress for Hayleigh. I like the end product but I didn't not enjoy working with the pattern I had. After making CarlaC's stripwork jumper before this one I think I will be sticking with her patterns and variations of from now on! Hayleigh had to get her 2 Bolts in the pics too. Unfortunately I think Bolt is leaving and she won't be able to meet him. I threw in the pic of the stripwork jumper too b/c I wasn't sure if I had shared that or not!


Super cute!


100AcrePrincess said:


> It feels like forever since I showed off anything I've made.  I've been sewing, but I just never seem to have the time to sit down & load any pics (or in some cases even take them - I have no pics of the girls in their Valentine's Day shirts & I really liked how they came out).
> 
> Anyway, here's Easter & the egg hunts & the bunnies they got.
> 
> We had an egg hunt with one of my bestest friends & her 5 girls.  She makes tutus to sell so we got all the girls to wear their tutus for the hunt.  It was one of the cutest things ever.  There was so much tulle in that yard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also had one with the families from out Life Group at church, but they didn't wear the tutus that day.
> 
> 
> I got my baby to model for me finally.  Big sister's is just like this except it's purple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Easter dresses(I love all the dogwood blossoms on the ground - almost looks like snow - except for the cold part):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bunnies - dd3 got a baby bunny complete with blanket (all of her animals have to have a blanket now) & diaper.  DD5 got a big girl bunny, which she promptly informed me was a ballerina bunny (that's also it's name in case you wondered - we're VERY creative with names at our house too  ).


Wow! You have been busy!  I love all of them.




DisneyKings said:


> I lost my quotes & can't remember who was looking for the plus sized maternity clothes.  PM me & I can send you photos of what I was getting ready to sell on e-bay.  If it's what you're looking for I'd be happy to send it to you!


I'm not her, but I do have a bunch of plus sized maternity patterns if anyone needs them.  No more babies for me so I won't be needing them.  The ones I have are uncut.



jham said:


> I hope Mia's doing okay, and you too. That must be very stressful! Thanks for letting someone know about the roll-ups. You are very thoughtful to even be thinking of it when your life is so crazy. Lots of prayers for Mia!
> 
> So about a year or so ago I bought this fabric and posted it not knowing what I would make with it, well I finally made something! Lily calls it her "Old Mikadonald" dress. She wore it to church today and I was walking past her classroom and heard them inside singing Old McDonald had a farm so she's workin' it! She loves that song.


 
Honestly I think my favorite part is the cowprint peasant top! Now I think she needs a purple poodle skirt to go with it!   (sorry, just realized the photo is blurry)






[/QUOTE]
OMGosh, that is the cutest outfit ever!



emcreative said:


> Believe it or not, I actually have something to share!  My daughter Hannah and I made this tutu today for her to wear to the Cirque du Soleil show!  (You can see she's still not feeling her best).  It's hard to tell but it's actually red, white, black and yellow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for my hotfix supplies to come in the mail, but when they do, I designed this and I'm hoping to put this in rhinestones on the tank top:


Can't wait to see the finished shirts! The designs look great!


mirandag819 said:


> Okay here is the Fancy Nancy dress I threw together yesterday morning, I know not very fancy..... DD saw the fabric Friday night and was jumping up and down in excitement, she loves Fancy Nancy. She begged for me to make her a fancy nancy dress and since I knew how impatient she would be I just made a real simple Carla C Simply Sweet dress. I still have a lot of the fabric left, so I will make something a little more "fancy" later, especially since I saw some cute appliques on stitch on time. Here is the dress I made for now, DD still loves it which is all that matters I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the picture isn't great, I should have taken a picture when I first put it on her, but I barely finished it before we needed to leave yesterday. By the time we got home she was tired and had a little dot of ice cream on the dress and was sweaty and wrinkled. She wants to wear it to preschool tomorrow so maybe I can get a new picture in the morning. Also ignore the wrap on her head, she had a costume in the mail from daddy when we got home and wouldn't take it off her head for a picture.


I think the fancy nancy is adorable.


emcreative said:


> So I realized I have only posted pictures of Hannah here.  I shared this with Melissa and thought I'd share it with all of you.  These are my two youngest girls, Hannah and Lizzie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now you can probably see my difficulty.  They both want to be "equal" but they aren't near the same.  And Lizzie likes boy type things but doesn't want to dress like a boy all the time, so finding stuff for this trip that are "different but equal" has been quite a challenge!!
> 
> Here's Em...and yes, she's only 12:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could post up a picture of my soon-to-be legal sons, but I'm not allowed to UNTIL it's all legal!   Then I can show them off and announce their new names!


They sure are their own women! I can't wait to see pics of your boys when they're official


----------



## mirandag819

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> WHERE DID YOU GET THAT FABRIC?????? MY dd#3 is havign a Fancy Nancy Party for her Bday in June and I would love to make her a outfit with fabric like that for a present. I am making her the Posh Puppy cow/poodle skirt dress for the party.



I just got it at Joann's this week, it wasn't there last week so it was at least new to my store. If you can't find any let me know and I can pick up some more.

 I can't wait to see the cow/poodle skirt outfit you make for the party, I bet that will be adorable. We have been debating between a Fancy Nancy tea party or an Alice in Wonderland tea party for DD's birthday this year.


----------



## Stephres

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> QUESTION!!!!!
> 
> Has anyone used a Tshirt to make a dress - like taken it apart and used the front panel as the front of a dress? I am going to get some t-shirt like knit to make the rest of the dress I think. It is in my head but wanted to know if anyone else has done it.



Yes, lots of times! I buy 2xl shirts on sale and cut them up for Megan. I used Carla's raglan pattern to help a bit. I was going to make a tutorial and post it on my blog, but forgot. Thanks for reminding me.

Megan mostly wears them as nightgowns but she wears them out and about too.


----------



## MaidMarian

Thanks for the link for the Star Wars fabric.  I dont have enough time to order online though-We leave Friday!  Nothing like last minute.  She has plenty of other clothes I made her, but you know how it is-I'm suddenly obsessing that how on earth could I let her be at Star Wars Weekends with out something Star Wars.


----------



## Adi12982

Piper said:


> I want to say I'm sorry that I have not been more active for several months.  A very difficult student whose parents will not admit that he has problems (the school cannot diagnose, just gather lots of material and information so that we can help the child down the road.)  I come home exhausted and sometimes actually physically injured from dealing with him--I have a fist sized bruise on my arm and one slightly larger than that on my abdomen from his antics on Thursday.



I'm so sorry to hear that you are getting beat up. . . that sounds horrible.  I hope his parents come out of denial ASAP!



MaidMarian said:


> Thanks for the link for the Star Wars fabric.  I dont have enough time to order online though-We leave Friday!  Nothing like last minute.  She has plenty of other clothes I made her, but you know how it is-I'm suddenly obsessing that how on earth could I let her be at Star Wars Weekends with out something Star Wars.



What about making an outfit with a star wars embroidery or applique??


----------



## eeyore3847

emcreative said:


> Just for fun:



that is awesome


----------



## billwendy

MaidMarian said:


> Thanks for the link for the Star Wars fabric.  I dont have enough time to order online though-We leave Friday!  Nothing like last minute.  She has plenty of other clothes I made her, but you know how it is-I'm suddenly obsessing that how on earth could I let her be at Star Wars Weekends with out something Star Wars.



There are some REALLY CUTE Iron ons in the Disigns area - princess leah minnie is just so cute!!! You could do that really quickly!!!!

Okay - bad news - my Philadelphia Walmart is getting rid of their fabric department -- its just disappearing, they are not discounting the fabric or anything - I went there today to look for that ladybug pattern everyone likes and it was down to 1 little rack with the ugly stuff left... I am sooooooo bummed! They always had a GREAT selection and were always busy. People fought and brought it back and now we are losing it again.

QUestion for you guys.....
I was thinking of maybe making some doll clothes, twirl skirts and maybe a few wristlets or handbags to sell at our community flea market/yard sale. We are going to sell regular yard sale junk too - but I thought it may be fun to make just a few things.....okay so how much would you charge for...

a wristlet?
doll outfit?
twirl skirt? what sizes would you make if you were making say 2?
tshirt dress (infant sizes)?
Dolly and me matching skirts???
handbag?

or do you think its totally not worth it??

THanks a million, Wendy

PS  - got a purple tshirt today for the big give to match chip and dale shorts - now to see what I can do with it!! lol!!

If you have a dollar tree near you, they had a lot of hanes tshirts in various sizes for $1 - but look at them carefully - I'd say 35% of them had tiny holes or snags in them someplace....so just be careful!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Wendy, they are doing the samething at mine- not discounting anything, just weaning it down. A month ago I was told they would discount- but I see a whole lot less fabric and NO discounts!
Who will be the disney/springs seller????? My only other options currently is Joanns and their prices are higher, I love the disney fabric, but the quality is not all that hot, so I can't see myself paying $7 a yard for it. I have been buying fabric now- to save for whenever our future WDW trip will be.....
Then I'll get to be one of those sewers that people want to know "WHERE DID YOU GET THAT FABRIC" and I can sweetly saw- Oh I have had that in my stash for like 5 years....
LOL!!

I too love the Fancy Nancy!

I looked for the ladybug patchwork and no luck- they said they sold out of it. Although most of the people who work there dont seem to know much about fabric, or inventory, there's only 1 woman i have met who knows how to sew.
One time when i was there it was teenagers (with a 4yr old she seemed to be responsible for) cutting fabric and after they cut it they literally balled it up and handed it to me.

Still, sad to see a place with such good prices go.
Guess for "disney" fabric I will have to do more appliques down the road.

By the way....I finished the Pooh applique- just have to sew the outer border on and then tomorrow I will go shop for binding and backing fabric!

Today I am working on the A-line for my neice, and hope to finish the cupcake purse tomorrow!
The cooler weather has made it easier on me, although Im still fighting swollen hands and feet. Time to rest and put them up.


----------



## emcreative

MaidMarian said:


> Thanks for the link for the Star Wars fabric.  I dont have enough time to order online though-We leave Friday!  Nothing like last minute.  She has plenty of other clothes I made her, but you know how it is-I'm suddenly obsessing that how on earth could I let her be at Star Wars Weekends with out something Star Wars.



I'm not sure if you're one of the fabulous appliquers or not...if not, do you want me to whip up an iron on hotfix star wars pattern?  If so, what do you have in mind?


----------



## Tinka_Belle

emcreative said:


> I'm not sure if you're one of the fabulous appliquers or not...if not, do you want me to whip up an iron on hotfix star wars pattern?  If so, what do you have in mind?


How do you use those designs with the Hot Fix stuff? I don't really know how to do that.


----------



## emcreative

Tinka_Belle said:


> How do you use those designs with the Hot Fix stuff? I don't really know how to do that.



First, when I printed it out, I'd need to mirror it like a tee shirt transfer.  Tape the design to the table.

There there is see-through "transfer paper" that is sticky on one side.  You take off the sticky covering, and lay the paper down STICKY SIDE UP on top of the design.  Then you tape the edges of the transfer paper to the table so it doesn't move while you work.

Using tweezers, you position the hotfix rhinestones/rhinestuds GLUE SIDE UP on the sticky transfer paper one by one in the position of your pattern, which you can see underneath!

When you're done, you can either iron it right on the shirt, or put the cover back over the sticky paper to iron on later.



I hope that made sense, it's the first time I've tried to describe the process to anyone.


----------



## ibesue

Flea said:


> I've made a couple - they are longer than 3 yards though - I would recommend closer to 5yds depending on size of mama. If you use something with stretch in it it's good for when they are little but not so much as they get older. A knit often doesn't fray so it's just a matter of cutting to size (mine was 50cm so I think that is 20" wide) - I got 3 wraps from 5yds of fabric - kept one in the car, gave one away and kept one at home for me.
> 
> For a woven fabric you need to hem it so it won't fray. Also a woven one is much better for older children as they shouldn't lose their shape.
> 
> I personally prefer one whole piece of fabric and not cut and sew down the center as it makes a weak point but others have no problem with it. Each to their own.
> 
> I'd suggest doing a search for hugabub, moby wrap, storchenwiege or look on thebabywearers website (they have patterns and instructions on there)
> 
> I'm a big fan of baby wearing, I own lots of different sorts of wraps, slings and meitai's.




I would suggest the Babywearer too!  My DD wears my DGD all the time.  They searched for almost 9 months for the perfect pink stroller and now they never even use it!    She bought a table cloth at Ross to make a wrap!  There are all sorts of fabrics you can use for them.  Here are a couple that I made for DD.










Both of course were taken at Disneyland!

Since I was kind of lurking for the past few days, I didn't quote many and I always feel bad if I don't quote, so all the outfits were too cute!  I loved the farm animals, the fancy nancy, the tutu's, the easter dresses and stuffed bunnies, the purses and especially liked seeing the before "unseen" daughters!  I have said prayers for those needing it.  Piper, my DD is a teacher and one year had 3 special needs children and a part time aid.  The other teacher had 4 special needs children and shared that aid.  The sad thing is that after that year, both of the teachers left teaching.  It took both of them a while before going back into it.  

Oh, and for the little one who is in the hospital with diabetes, you are in my prayers.  Can I ask how you found that is what is wrong with her?  My DGD who is 5 is having some really odd behaviors lately and my DH said the other day, I wonder if she has diabetes.  She gets into the pantry in the morning and eats things that are high in sugar.  Like suger, brown sugar, pudding.  She has been talked to over & over but it is almost like she can't control it.  They will be taking her to the doctor as we suggested as it came on suddenly and it might not be just a behavior problem?   We thought maybe she wasn't so excepting of her baby sister.  Anyone with any other suggestions?  It doesn't matter how they punish her, it keeps happening.


----------



## emcreative

Sue, those are awesome.  I wish I'd seen them when the baby was smaller.  There weren't any commercial ones out there that seemed to fit him and me correctly.  Although if he keeps up the way he has been the last few days we may still need to find them.  He screams if I'm not touching him recently!  That's all well and good unless I need to actually do something  or when it's 4:00 in the morning and he wants me to hold him sitting up! (It was tummy problems yesterday)

I just got Em's new spring pictures!  /sniffle She just doesn't look like a kid anymore!  






She's actually supposed to be in the grade below, I told her if we move to Texas I'm going to make her go back into that grade just so I can keep her home longer!


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

We just got home and I have tons of pictures to share and I met someone while in the Magic Kingdom.   We only made it to Disney one day so on thursday we hit the MK. I will be back when I have dug out my camera.


----------



## ibesue

emcreative said:


> Sue, those are awesome.  I wish I'd seen them when the baby was smaller.  There weren't any commercial ones out there that seemed to fit him and me correctly.  Although if he keeps up the way he has been the last few days we may still need to find them.  He screams if I'm not touching him recently!  That's all well and good unless I need to actually do something  or when it's 4:00 in the morning and he wants me to hold him sitting up! (It was tummy problems yesterday)
> 
> I just got Em's new spring pictures!  /sniffle She just doesn't look like a kid anymore!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's actually supposed to be in the grade below, I told her if we move to Texas I'm going to make her go back into that grade just so I can keep her home longer!



Awww, she is beautiful!  Its just the pits that they actually grow up and want to move on with their lives!  

How old is the little one?  Molly has been "worn" since she was about a month old starting with the sling and now moving on to the mai tai and now she has a couple of beco's.  Molly had severe reflux, but put her in one of her carriers and she just completely calms down.  It is amazing!  I hear its never too late to start!



Tykatmadismomma said:


> We just got home and I have tons of pictures to share and I met someone while in the Magic Kingdom.   We only made it to Disney one day so on thursday we hit the MK. I will be back when I have dug out my camera.



Who did you meet???  Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## emcreative

ibesue said:


> How old is the little one?



Baby boy (We call him Ferb when we can't use his name) just turned a year old the end of last month.  His "corrected age" is 10 months, but he's still 20 lbs!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

emcreative said:


> First, when I printed it out, I'd need to mirror it like a tee shirt transfer.  Tape the design to the table.
> 
> There there is see-through "transfer paper" that is sticky on one side.  You take off the sticky covering, and lay the paper down STICKY SIDE UP on top of the design.  Then you tape the edges of the transfer paper to the table so it doesn't move while you work.
> 
> Using tweezers, you position the hotfix rhinestones/rhinestuds GLUE SIDE UP on the sticky transfer paper one by one in the position of your pattern, which you can see underneath!
> 
> When you're done, you can either iron it right on the shirt, or put the cover back over the sticky paper to iron on later.
> 
> 
> I hope that made sense, it's the first time I've tried to describe the process to anyone.


Ok That sounds like a little more than I am willing to get into. I will let you dazzle us all with your designs and I will sit and envy the things that you make. Or many we could trade talents. KWIM??


----------



## emcreative

Tinka_Belle said:


> Or many we could trade talents. KWIM??





We'll see how it goes when I actually put my plan into action.  The hotfix supplies arrived in the mail today.  YAY!


----------



## kstgelais4

ibesue said:


> How old is the little one?  Molly has been "worn" since she was about a month old starting with the sling and now moving on to the mai tai and now she has a couple of beco's.  Molly had severe reflux, but put her in one of her carriers and she just completely calms down.  It is amazing!  I hear its never too late to start!
> 
> 
> 
> Who did you meet???  Can't wait to see the pictures!



I still "wear" Julia, and she is almost 18 months. When I put her in there it's like instant slumberland, plus it's much easier to accomplish anything. 

I  Beco's! my favorite is still my didymos wraps though!


----------



## emcreative

kstgelais4 said:


> I still "wear" Julia, and she is almost 18 months. When I put her in there it's like instant slumberland, plus it's much easier to accomplish anything.
> 
> I  Beco's! my favorite is still my didymos wraps though!



Do they work with "fluffy" mamas? That was the biggest problem I had...


----------



## livndisney

MaidMarian said:


> Thanks for the link for the Star Wars fabric.  I dont have enough time to order online though-We leave Friday!  Nothing like last minute.  She has plenty of other clothes I made her, but you know how it is-I'm suddenly obsessing that how on earth could I let her be at Star Wars Weekends with out something Star Wars.



I can look and see if I still have the Star Wars Pillowcase dress Morgan wore(for 30 minutes) when she was 5. If I have it, I can drop it at your hotel for you if you like?


----------



## Adi12982

emcreative said:


> Do they work with "fluffy" mamas? That was the biggest problem I had...



I'd like to know too. . . 

What are the best baby carriers for "fluffy" mom's. . . 

Plus are there certain recommendations for infants vs. larger babies??


----------



## pixeegrl

emcreative said:


> We'll see how it goes when I actually put my plan into action.  The hotfix supplies arrived in the mail today.  YAY!



Cool! Can't wait to see how they turn out. Love the Nouba and Phineas and Ferb!


----------



## kathyell

billwendy said:


> Question for you guys - Im making a big give Chip and Dale outfit, and think I just want to go for a white shirt since the shorts are colorful, and I dont want it to look like pj's - do you think I need to put something on the shirt or will plain be okay? I also tried making a scrunchie since she doesnt wear bows - this is for Andrea.....



Oh, those are so CUTE! 

I think a white shirt would look great with that, but if you wanted to tie it in without making it too busy, you could (assuming you have scraps from making the shorts) cut out one of the Chips (or Dales) and sew it on the shirt to kind of integrate them together.

So so cute, though.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

MouseTriper said:


> *Oh my goodness you guys, I have some really WONDERFUL news!!!!!  ABSOLUTELY wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  We just found out late yesterday that we will FINALLY be able to adopt our beautiful baby boy!!!!! After 17 very long months of worrying and fearing the worst, we finally have an adoption date!!!!  Oh I am soooooooo excited!!!!  This smile has not left my face since I heard the news!  In the beginning of July our son will become ours legally forever and ever!!!  No more worrying that he will be ripped from our lives!!!  This huge weight of fear has been lifted and we have truly been blessed!!!!!!!!!  Oh I can not wait......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you all so much for your kind thoughts and prayers.  You guys are the best and I love being a part of this group!!!!  THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> That is such wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Congrats!





jham said:


> I hope Mia's doing okay, and you too. That must be very stressful! Thanks for letting someone know about the roll-ups. You are very thoughtful to even be thinking of it when your life is so crazy. Lots of prayers for Mia!
> 
> So about a year or so ago  I bought this fabric and posted it not knowing what I would make with it, well I finally made something! Lily calls it her "Old Mikadonald" dress. She wore it to church today and I was walking past her classroom and heard them inside singing Old McDonald had a farm so she's workin' it! She loves that song.
> 
> Honestly I think my favorite part is the cowprint peasant top! Now I think she needs a purple poodle skirt to go with it!   (sorry, just realized the photo is blurry)



This is so adorable!


----------



## SallyfromDE

emcreative said:


> Believe it or not, I actually have something to share!  My daughter Hannah and I made this tutu today for her to wear to the Cirque du Soleil show!  (You can see she's still not feeling her best).  It's hard to tell but it's actually red, white, black and yellow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for my hotfix supplies to come in the mail, but when they do, I designed this and I'm hoping to put this in rhinestones on the tank top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having a lot of fun making hotfix patterns. If the Cirque shirts turn out okay I want to do these for Hoop de Doo:



Love the hot fix designs, I'm going to have to give this a try. Your skirt came out great. Isn't it catchy around here? You'll be sewing soon. 



emcreative said:


> http://stitchontime.com/osc/product_info.php?products_id=782
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://embroiderydesignsbygina.com/kids3.aspx



Oh thanks, I did a search but couldn't find anything.


----------



## coteau_chick

emcreative said:


> Sue, those are awesome.  I wish I'd seen them when the baby was smaller.  There weren't any commercial ones out there that seemed to fit him and me correctly.  Although if he keeps up the way he has been the last few days we may still need to find them.  He screams if I'm not touching him recently!  That's all well and good unless I need to actually do something  or when it's 4:00 in the morning and he wants me to hold him sitting up! (It was tummy problems yesterday)
> 
> I just got Em's new spring pictures!  /sniffle She just doesn't look like a kid anymore!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's actually supposed to be in the grade below, I told her if we move to Texas I'm going to make her go back into that grade just so I can keep her home longer!



Wow she is beautiful.  Did you say she is only twelve??  They grow up so fast.


----------



## praline3001

Hey gals! The test track and EE dress came in today and they are SOOOO adorable! Here are a few shots I took.
For those who don't remember I DID NOT MAKE THESE LOL
I did help with the colors and I did come up with the design


----------



## MouseTriper

lovesdumbo said:


> What wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





tricia said:


> That is so wonderful.





waltfans5 said:


> Congratulations!  What a great Mother's Day gift for you and your family.





MinnieVanMom said:


> That is just the best Mother's day present ever!  Congrats.





kstgelais4 said:


> I am so happy for you guys!!





disneylovinfamily said:


> !




THANK YOU ALL so much!!  It was an extra special Mother's Day indeed!!!!  We took the kids out and I took pictures of them.  I got some really cute ones.  I still have to wait to post some of DS but I will post some of DD in a little bit.  LOL.


----------



## coteau_chick

praline3001 said:


> Hey gals! The test track and EE dress came in today and they are SOOOO adorable! Here are a few shots I took.
> For those who don't remember I DID NOT MAKE THESE LOL
> I did help with the colors and I did come up with the design



I love it!  They came out so nice.  You are really creative to come up with these designs.


----------



## MouseTriper

Aww I am so behind on all the new outfits.  EVerything I have seen is so dang cute though.  Love the new ride ones......Everest and Test Track.  So cute.


----------



## ireland_nicole

OK, the pics are terrible, but here's the Cinderella sundress I just made for DD
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's wrinkled because she insisted on wearing it to the mothers day brunch before I could get a pic.  You can't tell, but it's a swiss dot over a cotton lining.  The peplums are organza.
Here's the back




my first zipper!


----------



## twob4him

*Jeanne *- I love the dress you made....old macdonald had a farm ...is now firmly stuck in my brain!!!  I love the high tops with ribbons too! Really cute!!!






praline3001 said:


> Hey gals! The test track and EE dress came in today and they are SOOOO adorable! Here are a few shots I took.
> For those who don't remember I DID NOT MAKE THESE LOL
> I did help with the colors and I did come up with the design



Really cute ideas!!! Love 'em!!!!


----------



## MaidMarian

livndisney said:


> I can look and see if I still have the Star Wars Pillowcase dress Morgan wore(for 30 minutes) when she was 5. If I have it, I can drop it at your hotel for you if you like?


That is so sweet of you, but I really wouldnt want you to go through all the trouble.  I'm going to check tomorrow while she's at preschool to see if I can find any fabric and if not I may just do a t-shirt with an iron on or something.   I'm already taking a ton of ribbing from my brother-we're meeting him and his 3 boys  at Disney World and being a guy with 3 boys-he just does not understand the idea of custom clothing.


----------



## ireland_nicole

praline3001 said:


> Hey gals! The test track and EE dress came in today and they are SOOOO adorable! Here are a few shots I took.
> For those who don't remember I DID NOT MAKE THESE LOL
> I did help with the colors and I did come up with the design


Lovin- these- too cute!


----------



## Flea

Ooops lost the other quote Kelly - I think cloth diapering and babywearing almost go hand in hand these days  Though em's toilet trained now so my cloth diapering days are over  she's even dry at night but I keep a few just in case.



kstgelais4 said:


> I still "wear" Julia, and she is almost 18 months. When I put her in there it's like instant slumberland, plus it's much easier to accomplish anything.
> 
> I  Beco's! my favorite is still my didymos wraps though!



I'd love a Beco but with Em now 2 1/2 and with my huge baby wearing stash I don't think I can justify it.

I just sold my ergo but still wear Em (2 1/2years) in my patapum or in a pouch sling (for short distances) She still goes to sleep in the patapum which is  nice - i better make sure I don't forget it when we go on our trip.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

all the babywearing talk has me thinking.
I wanted to do this last time and bought a ring sling and a baby bjorn and DD did not like either of them, in fact, she didn't like swaddling either. She would tolerate it for about 5 minutes and then cry.
I hadnt even considered it with the new baby. I never loved the sling all that much, I found it akward to put on- I hate things that go over my head I guess. and then there was all the adjusting each time I used it, had to tighten after putting on, then loosen to take off, etc. The bjorn was somewhat easier to get on and off, but she didnt like being held close. I would try to go for walks in the neighborhood (although I really had hoped to wear her around the house) and most of the time I would have to turn back from my walk cause she was unhappy (and quite often she would get hot and sweaty)

What do you experts think of ring slings and baby bjorn???


----------



## emcreative

coteau_chick said:


> Wow she is beautiful.  Did you say she is only twelve??  They grow up so fast.



Yes, she won't be 13 until October...she's supposed to be a sixth grader.  I started her early not knowing about her sensory issues (SPD) and learning disabilities (Written Expression, Dysgraphia to name a few).  She managed to not only leave the SpEd program (something unheard of, I thought the teachers were gonna cry and throw a parade) but now she's earning almost all A's (1 or 2 B's) in her REGULAR classes, even being young and having her challenges.

Sorry, I don't mean to come off "braggy."  Wait, maybe I do.  It's not a "my kid is cooler than anyone elses" thing with me, I'm just proud of how hard she worked to show everyone she COULD do what the other kids can (she just does it a bit different).


----------



## emcreative

Brook they turned out great!!!  

I'm sorry I don't know the "real" name of the Cindy sundress maker, but it's a adorable!


----------



## ireland_nicole

emcreative said:


> Brook they turned out great!!!
> 
> I'm sorry I don't know the "real" name of the Cindy sundress maker, but it's a adorable!


Hi!! It's Nicole... I appreciate your comments; I'm kinda proud of it since I've only been sewing garments about 3 weeks total.  Each thing is something new.  This time it was gathering multiple layers and the zipper.  I tell ya, sewing through 6 layers of material wasn't easy...  Hopefully I'll do better next time, b/c now DD wants a snow white sundress too.  Actually, you inspired me with yours- even though mine's not nearly as good.


----------



## kimmylaj

Thanks everyone for the thoughts and prayers for mia.  we are home from the hospital earlier than expected.  originally they told us a week but let us out today after 3 days.  mia went in with a blood sugar of 269 which was taken at the drs office, she also had sugar in her urine.  when we got to the hospital she had normal blood sugar levels but elevated sugars in her urine.  that resolved eventually also.  so they did some fancy tests the first one came back good so that is how we escaped today.  we are still waiting on others that take 2-3 weeks so right now it is  a wait and see thing with frequent visits to our pediatricians ( who we love)  so right now she is not diagnosed with diabetes, but it is not  ruled out  either.   my dh calls it our own episode of house.(but i dont like being part of a medical mystery)  thanks again for all the prayers and support and a special thanks to piper for taking over the rollups for me.





ibesue said:


> Oh, and for the little one who is in the hospital with diabetes, you are in my prayers.  Can I ask how you found that is what is wrong with her?  My DGD who is 5 is having some really odd behaviors lately and my DH said the other day, I wonder if she has diabetes.  She gets into the pantry in the morning and eats things that are high in sugar.  Like suger, brown sugar, pudding.  She has been talked to over & over but it is almost like she can't control it.  They will be taking her to the doctor as we suggested as it came on suddenly and it might not be just a behavior problem?   We thought maybe she wasn't so excepting of her baby sister.  Anyone with any other suggestions?  It doesn't matter how they punish her, it keeps happening.




it was kind of a freak thing she had slept 13 hours and was quite cranky when she woke up, she cried for me and said she did not feel well, being as her brother had strep i assumed that was it.  but she asked for 6 drinks in 2 hours and had urinated alot the past 3 days.  so when i went to the pediatrician i mentioned strep and maybe a  uti ( she had kidney reflux as a baby ) we both thought it was one of these two so when we gave a urine sample for  a possible urinary tract infection it lit up from sugar, so she followed up with a finger stick and we were shocked to find a level of 269 .  according to my discharge paperwork frequent thirst, urination, nausea and vomiting are the main signs to look for in young children.  i hope they get some good answers from the docs and hopefully it wont be anything serious.


----------



## ireland_nicole

kimmylaj said:


> Thanks everyone for the thoughts and prayers for mia.  we are home from the hospital earlier than expected.  originally they told us a week but let us out today after 3 days.  mia went in with a blood sugar of 269 which was taken at the drs office, she also had sugar in her urine.  when we got to the hospital she had normal blood sugar levels but elevated sugars in her urine.  that resolved eventually also.  so they did some fancy tests the first one came back good so that is how we escaped today.  we are still waiting on others that take 2-3 weeks so right now it is  a wait and see thing with frequent visits to our pediatricians ( who we love)  so right now she is not diagnosed with diabetes, but it is not  ruled out  either.   my dh calls it our own episode of house.(but i dont like being part of a medical mystery)  thanks again for all the prayers and support and a special thanks to piper for taking over the rollups for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was kind of a freak thing she had slept 13 hours and was quite cranky when she woke up, she cried for me and said she did not feel well, being as her brother had strep i assumed that was it.  but she asked for 6 drinks in 2 hours and had urinated alot the past 3 days.  so when i went to the pediatrician i mentioned strep and maybe a  uti ( she had kidney reflux as a baby ) we both thought it was one of these two so when we gave a urine sample for  a possible urinary tract infection it lit up from sugar, so she followed up with a finger stick and we were shocked to find a level of 269 .  according to my discharge paperwork frequent thirst, urination, nausea and vomiting are the main signs to look for in young children.  i hope they get some good answers from the docs and hopefully it wont be anything serious.



I'm so glad you were able to come home!  And I hope you are able to find out what caused the elevated glucose levels.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

praline3001 said:


> Hey gals! The test track and EE dress came in today and they are SOOOO adorable! Here are a few shots I took.
> For those who don't remember I DID NOT MAKE THESE LOL
> I did help with the colors and I did come up with the design



Those are great!



ireland_nicole said:


> OK, the pics are terrible, but here's the Cinderella sundress I just made for DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's wrinkled because she insisted on wearing it to the mothers day brunch before I could get a pic.  You can't tell, but it's a swiss dot over a cotton lining.  The peplums are organza.
> Here's the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first zipper!


Very cute!  And great job on the zipper! 


Hug, prayers & congrats to everyone who needs them.    I'm so sorry for all of the loses of loved ones lately.


----------



## praline3001

ireland_nicole said:


> OK, the pics are terrible, but here's the Cinderella sundress I just made for DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's wrinkled because she insisted on wearing it to the mothers day brunch before I could get a pic.  You can't tell, but it's a swiss dot over a cotton lining.  The peplums are organza.
> Here's the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first zipper!



ADORABLE dress!
I am learning photography and your noise/blur was due to low light and to much camera shake ~ if you want good indoor shots with no blur (low light area) then you need to use a tripod. I try to use the sun as its natural light and works out so much better without taking 30 minutes to set up the shot  But the dress is DARLING!


----------



## emcreative

ireland_nicole said:


> Hi!! It's Nicole... I appreciate your comments; I'm kinda proud of it since I've only been sewing garments about 3 weeks total.  Each thing is something new.  This time it was gathering multiple layers and the zipper.  I tell ya, sewing through 6 layers of material wasn't easy...  Hopefully I'll do better next time, b/c now DD wants a snow white sundress too.  Actually, you inspired me with yours- even though mine's not nearly as good.



Hon I haven't sewed a thing in my life!  I can't even attach a button   If you mean the frog princess one, I put that together with images on my computer! 

If you hadn't told me you were a "starter" I NEVER would have guessed, it looks awesome!


----------



## Piper

Get ready for "Too Much Poodle Skirts!















The colors of the poodles didn't come out very well on the pictures. They are red, yellow, orange, lime, green, turquoise, light pink, light blue and hot pink. The skirt for the teacher who will dance with them is grey with silver ribbon.

Also would someone pm me the address for the give that needed to be mailed today. I have the roll ups done and will mail them priority tomorrow. I'll ask on the other board, too.


----------



## kstgelais4

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> all the babywearing talk has me thinking.
> I wanted to do this last time and bought a ring sling and a baby bjorn and DD did not like either of them, in fact, she didn't like swaddling either. She would tolerate it for about 5 minutes and then cry.
> I hadnt even considered it with the new baby. I never loved the sling all that much, I found it akward to put on- I hate things that go over my head I guess. and then there was all the adjusting each time I used it, had to tighten after putting on, then loosen to take off, etc. The bjorn was somewhat easier to get on and off, but she didnt like being held close. I would try to go for walks in the neighborhood (although I really had hoped to wear her around the house) and most of the time I would have to turn back from my walk cause she was unhappy (and quite often she would get hot and sweaty)
> 
> What do you experts think of ring slings and baby bjorn???


Yuck to both. The Bjorns really aren't good for the baby. there isn't enough support between their legs. I always had a hard time with the ring slings. Some parents love them. Not me. I would recommend a moby wrap (www.mobywrap.com) or a babyhwawk (www.babyhawk.com). They are both pretty user friendly. 





Flea said:


> Ooops lost the other quote Kelly - I think cloth diapering and babywearing almost go hand in hand these days  Though em's toilet trained now so my cloth diapering days are over  she's even dry at night but I keep a few just in case.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love a Beco but with Em now 2 1/2 and with my huge baby wearing stash I don't think I can justify it.
> 
> I just sold my ergo but still wear Em (2 1/2years) in my patapum or in a pouch sling (for short distances) She still goes to sleep in the patapum which is  nice - i better make sure I don't forget it when we go on our trip.



It'll be a sad day when Julia is Potty trained, and doesn't want me to carry her. 
I am planning on making a cotton gauze wrap just for our hot park days! I thought I would applique a mickey or minnie on it. hehe. Then I thought that maybe Rob would want a special mei tei because he doesn't do so well with the wrap. lol, so stay tuned for those projects!


----------



## emcreative

Piper they look good.  You really finished those with lightening speed, I'm impressed!

I PM'd the addy .


----------



## ireland_nicole

Piper said:


> Get ready for "Too Much Poodle Skirts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors of the poodles didn't come out very well on the pictures. They are red, yellow, orange, lime, green, turquoise, light pink, light blue and hot pink. The skirt for the teacher who will dance with them is grey with silver ribbon.
> 
> Also would someone pm me the address for the give that needed to be mailed today. I have the roll ups done and will mail them priority tomorrow. I'll ask on the other board, too.



They look great!  They'll be fabulous for the performance.


----------



## jessica52877

Piper said:


> Get ready for "Too Much Poodle Skirts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors of the poodles didn't come out very well on the pictures. They are red, yellow, orange, lime, green, turquoise, light pink, light blue and hot pink. The skirt for the teacher who will dance with them is grey with silver ribbon.
> 
> Also would someone pm me the address for the give that needed to be mailed today. I have the roll ups done and will mail them priority tomorrow. I'll ask on the other board, too.



PM'd you and super duper cute skirts!


----------



## eeyore3847

Piper said:


> Get ready for "Too Much Poodle Skirts!



WOW Amazing.. they are all super adorable!

Lori


----------



## eeyore3847

ok pictures are a little off color... hmmmm But here a few little dresses I did 










Lori


----------



## eeyore3847

And here is a new Patriotic set I did this year.... Totally reversable!
















Lori


----------



## emcreative

Lori, I think I want about half your energy, even that much would be amazing for me.  You are cranking out the cutest stuff almost daily!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Brook-lost your post in my quote-the TT & EE dresses are wonderful!!



ireland_nicole said:


> OK, the pics are terrible, but here's the Cinderella sundress I just made for DD


Adorable!  Great job on the zipper too!



kimmylaj said:


> Thanks everyone for the thoughts and prayers for mia.  we are home from the hospital earlier than expected.  originally they told us a week but let us out today after 3 days.  mia went in with a blood sugar of 269 which was taken at the drs office, she also had sugar in her urine.  when we got to the hospital she had normal blood sugar levels but elevated sugars in her urine.  that resolved eventually also.  so they did some fancy tests the first one came back good so that is how we escaped today.  we are still waiting on others that take 2-3 weeks so right now it is  a wait and see thing with frequent visits to our pediatricians ( who we love)  so right now she is not diagnosed with diabetes, but it is not  ruled out  either.   my dh calls it our own episode of house.(but i dont like being part of a medical mystery)  thanks again for all the prayers and support and a special thanks to piper for taking over the rollups for me.


Continued prayers for Mia and your family!



Piper said:


> Get ready for "Too Much Poodle Skirts!


Those look great!


----------



## ireland_nicole

eeyore3847 said:


> And here is a new Patriotic set I did this year.... Totally reversable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Too cute!  If you don't mind me asking, did you use a pattern for the patriotic top?


----------



## HeatherSue

There's a new CarlaC pattern on www.youcanmakethis.com!  It's called the Sophie Tunic.  I made Tessa 2 shirts out of it and it's a really easy one! I'm a slow sewer and I made the first shirt in 2 hours and the 2nd shirt in a little under 1 1/2 hours.  

This is the cap sleeve version:





The fabric is from a sheet set that I bought a while back.






I designed and digitized the embroidery on the neckline myself!  I'm hoping to open up an etsy shop for my digitized embroidery soon.






Here's the long sleeved version of the Sophie Tunic.






The fabric is by Jennifer Paganelli of Sis Boom fabric.  Her fabric is really vibrant and fun!

Of course I have to post a flying Tessa picture! 






Sorry for the drive-by posts today.  I hope to try and catch up a little tomorrow!  But, I'm also working on updating my trip report.  It's been WAY too long since I updated!


----------



## TotalSnowWhite

You guys are making me sooooo jealous!!!  I'm trying to hunt down the book for my sewing machine so I can start pretending I can sew!!  It's spring cleaning for me the next couple weeks, but I'd love to be distracted by some DISboutiquing!  

Gorgeous things the last few days.  :


----------



## KARAJ

emcreative said:


> Do they work with "fluffy" mamas? That was the biggest problem I had...



I found the sling was easiest for this fluffy mommy but if you make your own Mai Tei style you just add length to the straps. I have both kind, and they are nice but for ease of use I prefer my sling 3 to 1.  I use it constantly since my other two still must hold hands when they cross the street. I wore my oldest until he was over 2 (including while pregnant), and my middle DD till about 18 months old.


----------



## jessica52877

HeatherSue said:


> There's a new CarlaC pattern on www.youcanmakethis.com!  It's called the Sophie Tunic.  I made Tessa 2 shirts out of it and it's a really easy one! I'm a slow sewer and I made the first shirt in 2 hours and the 2nd shirt in a little under 1 1/2 hours.
> 
> This is the cap sleeve version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fabric is from a sheet set that I bought a while back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I designed and digitized the embroidery on the neckline myself!  I'm hoping to open up an etsy shop for my digitized embroidery soon.
> 
> 
> The fabric is by Jennifer Paganelli of Sis Boom fabric.  Her fabric is really vibrant and fun!
> 
> Of course I have to post a flying Tessa picture!
> 
> 
> Sorry for the drive-by posts today.  I hope to try and catch up a little tomorrow!  But, I'm also working on updating my trip report.  It's been WAY too long since I updated!



This might have to be my new favorite outfit ever! I LOVE the collar! Looks like another winner by Carla!


----------



## jham

Piper said:


> Get ready for "Too Much Poodle Skirts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors of the poodles didn't come out very well on the pictures. They are red, yellow, orange, lime, green, turquoise, light pink, light blue and hot pink. The skirt for the teacher who will dance with them is grey with silver ribbon.
> 
> Also would someone pm me the address for the give that needed to be mailed today. I have the roll ups done and will mail them priority tomorrow. I'll ask on the other board, too.


 
Wow Piper, that's a lot of work!  But they look great!



eeyore3847 said:


> And here is a new Patriotic set I did this year.... Totally reversable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


 
Lots of cute stuff Lori! 



HeatherSue said:


> There's a new CarlaC pattern on www.youcanmakethis.com! It's called the Sophie Tunic. I made Tessa 2 shirts out of it and it's a really easy one! I'm a slow sewer and I made the first shirt in 2 hours and the 2nd shirt in a little under 1 1/2 hours.
> 
> This is the cap sleeve version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fabric is from a sheet set that I bought a while back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I designed and digitized the embroidery on the neckline myself! I'm hoping to open up an etsy shop for my digitized embroidery soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the long sleeved version of the Sophie Tunic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fabric is by Jennifer Paganelli of Sis Boom fabric. Her fabric is really vibrant and fun!
> 
> Of course I have to post a flying Tessa picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the drive-by posts today. I hope to try and catch up a little tomorrow! But, I'm also working on updating my trip report. It's been WAY too long since I updated!


 
That embroidery is so cool!  Let me know when you get your etsy shop open!  Tessa looks so pretty in her tunics!  Love the flying Tessa picture.


----------



## eeyore3847

ireland_nicole said:


> Too cute!  If you don't mind me asking, did you use a pattern for the patriotic top?



I actually did not use a pattern.... just a modified bodice pattern cut to the sides...
Lori


----------



## KARAJ

KARAJ said:


> I found the sling was easiest for this fluffy mommy but if you make your own Mai Tei style you just add length to the straps. I have both kind, and they are nice but for ease of use I prefer my sling 3 to 1.  I use it constantly since my other two still must hold hands when they cross the street. I wore my oldest until he was over 2 (including while pregnant), and my middle DD till about 18 months old.



I meant to add Fluffy Mommies are Comfy Mommies

And on occasion, when tired etc I wore both my kids at 3.


----------



## NaeNae

TotalSnowWhite said:


> You guys are making me sooooo jealous!!!  I'm trying to hunt down the book for my sewing machine so I can start pretending I can sew!!  It's spring cleaning for me the next couple weeks, but I'd love to be distracted by some DISboutiquing!
> 
> Gorgeous things the last few days.  :



What kind of machine do you have?


----------



## eeyore3847

emcreative said:


> Lori, I think I want about half your energy, even that much would be amazing for me.  You are cranking out the cutest stuff almost daily!




oh thank you so much... I have a lot of motivation lately to sew..... sometimes I do not sew for weeks and sometimes I sew endlessly..... 

Lori


----------



## twob4him

*Here are my tunic tops from Carla C and some Mother's Day pics! This is a wonderful pattern and I know, I will be making lots of these!!! *





































*

The fabric was wonderful to work with. It was from Jennifer Paganelli's "Flower Power" collection. Click here to see*


----------



## eeyore3847

twob4him said:


> *Here are my tunic tops from Carla C and some Mother's Day pics! This is a wonderful pattern and I know, I will be making lots of these!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *


*


Love the colors! Perfect!*


----------



## lovesdumbo

eeyore3847 said:


> And here is a new Patriotic set I did this year.... Totally reversable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


Adorable!  Love that set!



HeatherSue said:


> There's a new CarlaC pattern on www.youcanmakethis.com!  It's called the Sophie Tunic.  I made Tessa 2 shirts out of it and it's a really easy one! I'm a slow sewer and I made the first shirt in 2 hours and the 2nd shirt in a little under 1 1/2 hours.
> 
> This is the cap sleeve version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fabric is from a sheet set that I bought a while back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I designed and digitized the embroidery on the neckline myself!  I'm hoping to open up an etsy shop for my digitized embroidery soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the long sleeved version of the Sophie Tunic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fabric is by Jennifer Paganelli of Sis Boom fabric.  Her fabric is really vibrant and fun!
> 
> Of course I have to post a flying Tessa picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the drive-by posts today.  I hope to try and catch up a little tomorrow!  But, I'm also working on updating my trip report.  It's been WAY too long since I updated!


How beautiful!  Your embroidery designs are wonderful!



twob4him said:


> *Here are my tunic tops from Carla C and some Mother's Day pics! This is a wonderful pattern and I know, I will be making lots of these!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> The fabric was wonderful to work with. It was from Jennifer Paganelli's "Flower Power" collection. Click here to see*


Love your shirts too!  Beautiful!


----------



## revrob

emcreative said:


> Yes, she won't be 13 until October...she's supposed to be a sixth grader.  I started her early not knowing about her sensory issues (SPD) and learning disabilities (Written Expression, Dysgraphia to name a few).  She managed to not only leave the SpEd program (something unheard of, I thought the teachers were gonna cry and throw a parade) but now she's earning almost all A's (1 or 2 B's) in her REGULAR classes, even being young and having her challenges.
> 
> Sorry, I don't mean to come off "braggy."  Wait, maybe I do.  It's not a "my kid is cooler than anyone elses" thing with me, I'm just proud of how hard she worked to show everyone she COULD do what the other kids can (she just does it a bit different).



You have every right to be proud of your DD!  She has really done well!




Piper said:


> Get ready for "Too Much Poodle Skirts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors of the poodles didn't come out very well on the pictures. They are red, yellow, orange, lime, green, turquoise, light pink, light blue and hot pink. The skirt for the teacher who will dance with them is grey with silver ribbon.
> 
> Also would someone pm me the address for the give that needed to be mailed today. I have the roll ups done and will mail them priority tomorrow. I'll ask on the other board, too.



PIPER!  Those skirts are FANTASTIC!  What a lot of work!  I'm sure the show is going to be great!


OK - ready for some more Sophie Tunic pics?


----------



## frannn

DH finally agreed that a sewing machine _can_ be considered a birthday gift, and the one I wanted just came back in stock at Costco...so he handed over his Disney Visa and WOO HOO!!! This is it http://www.costco.com/Browse/Produc...=0&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Nty=1&topnav=&s=1
I bought some inexpensive fabric at Walmart to practice on, some patterns, and some stick pins.  DD19 said we should start with something easy, and work our way into dresses for DD6.  What's the best way for a new sewer to begin learning?  Should I start with pillows and pj pants, or store bought patterns, or You Can Make This patterns?  Ideally, I'm looking to make custom Disney outfits for DD6 for our free dining trip.  How do you make it so the halter type dress has the ruffle coming out from underneath, like a petticoat slip? Easiest way to add ruffles to capris? Thanks!


----------



## TotalSnowWhite

NaeNae said:


> What kind of machine do you have?



This one: Hello Kitty Janome Sewing Machine

It's VERY basic, nothing fancy (at least that I can figure out).  The only thing it's been used for so far has been to repair some jeans and a reusable bag, but it was just too adorable (and on clearance!!) not to get, even if I don't sew.


----------



## mirandag819

frannn said:


> DH finally agreed that a sewing machine _can_ be considered a birthday gift, and the one I wanted just came back in stock at Costco...so he handed over his Disney Visa and WOO HOO!!! This is it http://www.costco.com/Browse/Produc...=0&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Nty=1&topnav=&s=1
> I bought some inexpensive fabric at Walmart to practice on, some patterns, and some stick pins.  DD19 said we should start with something easy, and work our way into dresses for DD6.  What's the best way for a new sewer to begin learning?  Should I start with pillows and pj pants, or store bought patterns, or You Can Make This patterns?  Ideally, I'm looking to make custom Disney outfits for DD6 for our free dining trip.  How do you make it so the halter type dress has the ruffle coming out from underneath, like a petticoat slip? Easiest way to add ruffles to capris? Thanks!



I had never sewn anything a few weeks ago.... I have to agree with what everyone told me, the Carla C easy fit pants on YCMT were a great first pattern, very very easy. That will also teach you how to add ruffles to pants, but I believe there are some links to tutorials on the first page for adding ruffles to capris too.


----------



## karebear1

HeatherSue said:


> There's a new CarlaC pattern on www.youcanmakethis.com!  It's called the Sophie Tunic.  I made Tessa 2 shirts out of it and it's a really easy one! I'm a slow sewer and I made the first shirt in 2 hours and the 2nd shirt in a little under 1 1/2 hours.
> 
> This is the cap sleeve version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fabric is from a sheet set that I bought a while back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I designed and digitized the embroidery on the neckline myself!  I'm hoping to open up an etsy shop for my digitized embroidery soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the long sleeved version of the Sophie Tunic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fabric is by Jennifer Paganelli of Sis Boom fabric.  Her fabric is really vibrant and fun!
> 
> Of course I have to post a flying Tessa picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the drive-by posts today.  I hope to try and catch up a little tomorrow!  But, I'm also working on updating my trip report.  It's been WAY too long since I updated!




1st let me say I love the collar and that fact that you, Miss Smarty Pants, digitized it all by your lonesome. THAT IS AWESOME Heather!! I also love the idea of you opening an etsy store. make sure you let us know where and how to find you!

Next, I must say I love the tunic pattern,and  love your little sweetpea's hair like that and last.........

I thought that was Tinkerbell flying in that picture, not Tessa!  She is such a little cutie!  


Piper- good work on those poodles skirts! You're one special lady to make all of those!


----------



## MouseTriper

emcreative said:


> Yes, she won't be 13 until October...she's supposed to be a sixth grader.  I started her early not knowing about her sensory issues (SPD) and learning disabilities (Written Expression, Dysgraphia to name a few).  She managed to not only leave the SpEd program (something unheard of, I thought the teachers were gonna cry and throw a parade) but now she's earning almost all A's (1 or 2 B's) in her REGULAR classes, even being young and having her challenges.
> 
> Sorry, I don't mean to come off "braggy."  Wait, maybe I do.  It's not a "my kid is cooler than anyone elses" thing with me, I'm just proud of how hard she worked to show everyone she COULD do what the other kids can (she just does it a bit different).


You should be proud!!!  That is so awesome!!!    All your DD's are just adorable!!



kimmylaj said:


> Thanks everyone for the thoughts and prayers for mia.  we are home from the hospital earlier than expected.  originally they told us a week but let us out today after 3 days.  mia went in with a blood sugar of 269 which was taken at the drs office, she also had sugar in her urine.  when we got to the hospital she had normal blood sugar levels but elevated sugars in her urine.  that resolved eventually also.  so they did some fancy tests the first one came back good so that is how we escaped today.  we are still waiting on others that take 2-3 weeks so right now it is  a wait and see thing with frequent visits to our pediatricians ( who we love)  so right now she is not diagnosed with diabetes, but it is not  ruled out  either.   my dh calls it our own episode of house.(but i dont like being part of a medical mystery)  thanks again for all the prayers and support and a special thanks to piper for taking over the rollups for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was kind of a freak thing she had slept 13 hours and was quite cranky when she woke up, she cried for me and said she did not feel well, being as her brother had strep i assumed that was it.  but she asked for 6 drinks in 2 hours and had urinated alot the past 3 days.  so when i went to the pediatrician i mentioned strep and maybe a  uti ( she had kidney reflux as a baby ) we both thought it was one of these two so when we gave a urine sample for  a possible urinary tract infection it lit up from sugar, so she followed up with a finger stick and we were shocked to find a level of 269 .  according to my discharge paperwork frequent thirst, urination, nausea and vomiting are the main signs to look for in young children.  i hope they get some good answers from the docs and hopefully it wont be anything serious.


Awwww so glad you guys are home from the hospital.  I also hope you get the test results back soon and that they can figure out what is wrong.  Continued prayers for all of you!!!



Piper said:


> Get ready for "Too Much Poodle Skirts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors of the poodles didn't come out very well on the pictures. They are red, yellow, orange, lime, green, turquoise, light pink, light blue and hot pink. The skirt for the teacher who will dance with them is grey with silver ribbon.
> 
> Also would someone pm me the address for the give that needed to be mailed today. I have the roll ups done and will mail them priority tomorrow. I'll ask on the other board, too.


Those look great, you have been busy!!!



eeyore3847 said:


> ok pictures are a little off color... hmmmm But here a few little dresses I did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori





eeyore3847 said:


> And here is a new Patriotic set I did this year.... Totally reversable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


Awww those are all adorable Lori!!  You have been busy too!!!



HeatherSue said:


> There's a new CarlaC pattern on www.youcanmakethis.com!  It's called the Sophie Tunic.  I made Tessa 2 shirts out of it and it's a really easy one! I'm a slow sewer and I made the first shirt in 2 hours and the 2nd shirt in a little under 1 1/2 hours.
> 
> This is the cap sleeve version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fabric is from a sheet set that I bought a while back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I designed and digitized the embroidery on the neckline myself!  I'm hoping to open up an etsy shop for my digitized embroidery soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the long sleeved version of the Sophie Tunic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fabric is by Jennifer Paganelli of Sis Boom fabric.  Her fabric is really vibrant and fun!
> 
> Of course I have to post a flying Tessa picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the drive-by posts today.  I hope to try and catch up a little tomorrow!  But, I'm also working on updating my trip report.  It's been WAY too long since I updated!


Oh Heather, Tessa is such a little cutie.  I love the new shirt.  You did an awesome job on it and on the digitizing.  You ROCK girl!!!



twob4him said:


> *Here are my tunic tops from Carla C and some Mother's Day pics! This is a wonderful pattern and I know, I will be making lots of these!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> The fabric was wonderful to work with. It was from Jennifer Paganelli's "Flower Power" collection. Click here to see*


Awww your shirts turned out so cute too, and I love the Mother's Day pics. Your girls are so cute.
I took some too, need to post a few.



revrob said:


> OK - ready for some more Sophie Tunic pics?


Awww she is adorable and I love the fabric you used in that new shirt.  Too cute!!



frannn said:


> DH finally agreed that a sewing machine _can_ be considered a birthday gift, and the one I wanted just came back in stock at Costco...so he handed over his Disney Visa and WOO HOO!!! This is it http://www.costco.com/Browse/Produc...=0&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Nty=1&topnav=&s=1
> I bought some inexpensive fabric at Walmart to practice on, some patterns, and some stick pins.  DD19 said we should start with something easy, and work our way into dresses for DD6.  What's the best way for a new sewer to begin learning?  Should I start with pillows and pj pants, or store bought patterns, or You Can Make This patterns?  Ideally, I'm looking to make custom Disney outfits for DD6 for our free dining trip.


Ohh I say stick to CarlaC's patterns on YCMT....Try out the East Fit pants...super cool, super easy!!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

HeatherSue said:


> There's a new CarlaC pattern on www.youcanmakethis.com!  It's called the Sophie Tunic.  I made Tessa 2 shirts out of it and it's a really easy one! I'm a slow sewer and I made the first shirt in 2 hours and the 2nd shirt in a little under 1 1/2 hours.
> 
> This is the cap sleeve version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fabric is from a sheet set that I bought a while back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I designed and digitized the embroidery on the neckline myself!  I'm hoping to open up an etsy shop for my digitized embroidery soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the long sleeved version of the Sophie Tunic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fabric is by Jennifer Paganelli of Sis Boom fabric.  Her fabric is really vibrant and fun!
> 
> Of course I have to post a flying Tessa picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the drive-by posts today.  I hope to try and catch up a little tomorrow!  But, I'm also working on updating my trip report.  It's been WAY too long since I updated!



love, love, love the fabrics; your DD looks so cute- and that collar is absolutely awesome!



eeyore3847 said:


> I actually did not use a pattern.... just a modified bodice pattern cut to the sides...
> Lori


Bummer... if you decide to write a pattern for it, can I be first in line?


twob4him said:


> *Here are my tunic tops from Carla C and some Mother's Day pics! This is a wonderful pattern and I know, I will be making lots of these!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> The fabric was wonderful to work with. It was from Jennifer Paganelli's "Flower Power" collection. Click here to see*



Oh, so so cute- love the pics!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

HeatherSue said:


> There's a new CarlaC pattern on www.youcanmakethis.com!  It's called the Sophie Tunic.  I made Tessa 2 shirts out of it and it's a really easy one! I'm a slow sewer and I made the first shirt in 2 hours and the 2nd shirt in a little under 1 1/2 hours.
> 
> This is the cap sleeve version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fabric is from a sheet set that I bought a while back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I designed and digitized the embroidery on the neckline myself!  I'm hoping to open up an etsy shop for my digitized embroidery soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the long sleeved version of the Sophie Tunic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fabric is by Jennifer Paganelli of Sis Boom fabric.  Her fabric is really vibrant and fun!
> 
> Of course I have to post a flying Tessa picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the drive-by posts today.  I hope to try and catch up a little tomorrow!  But, I'm also working on updating my trip report.  It's been WAY too long since I updated!



I think that pattern is going to be awesome! That is going to be next on my collection. I think that will be our airplane attire w/leggings. I love love love all of the tunics, but especially the first one Heather had of Tessa. And those fabrics are Fabulous!


----------



## sohappy

Great job on all the new stuff guys!  Too many great things- again, i am very thankful for my boys!  I am going crazy with all the t-shirts I want to do for them for our trip.  If I had a girl, you guys would tempt me to go every more crazy!  They might have to change 5 times a day!

Baby Wearing
I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE my hotsling.  Cooper is 4 now, so we don't use it.  But we used it soooo much until he was 1.  With the exception of Disney, he has probably be in a stroller less than 5 times!  The sling was such a miracle when he was a baby.  He had terrible reflux and wanted to be held all the time.  I could put him in the sling, he wouldn't puke, and most times, he would go right to sleep.  I loved when he was teeny, he would be totally covered up and germy people wouldn't try to touch him.  Most people thought it was a purse and were surprised to find out there was a baby inside.  It was also super easy to take a sleeping baby in the hotsling, and a 2.5 year old grocery shopping.  It was easier than taking them now!!


----------



## Karenj2

ireland_nicole said:


> OK, the pics are terrible, but here's the Cinderella sundress I just made for DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's wrinkled because she insisted on wearing it to the mothers day brunch before I could get a pic.  You can't tell, but it's a swiss dot over a cotton lining.  The peplums are organza.




I LOVE that dress!  You ALL have so much talent!  (Did that come from a pattern?


----------



## emcreative

Well, I finished one design and got it on the shirt!






The bottom looks a bit "off" but the shirt wasn't completely flat, so it's actually shirt wrinkles and not a wonky design.

For my first effort, the fact it wasn't disgraceful is a bonus! 

I thinking of adding ribbons to the tutu and the straps on the shirt, we'll see! When it's all done I'll have my ballerina pose again!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!

Wow another new pattern from Carla C!!!! Woo Hoo!!! All the little girls look GREAT!!!! ADORABLE!!!

Jojo looks great in her dresses too!!!!

QUestion for you guys - do you have to iron these clothes each time you wash them? Much of the material is cotton, right?


----------



## revrob

emcreative said:


> Well, I finished one design and got it on the shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom looks a bit "off" but the shirt wasn't completely flat, so it's actually shirt wrinkles and not a wonky design.
> 
> For my first effort, the fact it wasn't disgraceful is a bonus!
> 
> I thinking of adding ribbons to the tutu and the straps on the shirt, we'll see! When it's all done I'll have my ballerina pose again!



That is AMAZING!  GREAT job!


----------



## billwendy

emcreative said:


> Well, I finished one design and got it on the shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom looks a bit "off" but the shirt wasn't completely flat, so it's actually shirt wrinkles and not a wonky design.
> 
> For my first effort, the fact it wasn't disgraceful is a bonus!
> 
> I thinking of adding ribbons to the tutu and the straps on the shirt, we'll see! When it's all done I'll have my ballerina pose again!



WOW!!!!!!


----------



## KARAJ

emcreative said:


> Well, I finished one design and got it on the shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom looks a bit "off" but the shirt wasn't completely flat, so it's actually shirt wrinkles and not a wonky design.
> 
> For my first effort, the fact it wasn't disgraceful is a bonus!
> 
> I thinking of adding ribbons to the tutu and the straps on the shirt, we'll see! When it's all done I'll have my ballerina pose again!



Incredible 
Soooooooo were you serious about if somone wanted a pattern?? Because I could see you getting taken up on that!!


----------



## TotalSnowWhite

emcreative said:


> Well, I finished one design and got it on the shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom looks a bit "off" but the shirt wasn't completely flat, so it's actually shirt wrinkles and not a wonky design.
> 
> For my first effort, the fact it wasn't disgraceful is a bonus!
> 
> I thinking of adding ribbons to the tutu and the straps on the shirt, we'll see! When it's all done I'll have my ballerina pose again!



Soooooooooooooooooooo cute!  I'm going to have to stop reading this thread because I've only been reading a few days, and I want to try EVERYTHING!!


----------



## emcreative

KARAJ said:


> Incredible
> Soooooooo were you serious about if somone wanted a pattern?? Because I could see you getting taken up on that!!




Oh shucks thanks gals.  

And yes, I'd be happy to try to make patterns.  So far that's the most fun part (placing all the freaking rhinestuds is a lady dog!)


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Wendy- yes, if I use cotton I have to iron all the outfits I make Megan.
If I make a summer outfit our of searsucker than no, I dont iron

By the way- Toadstool- here is my new foot- I went and bought it the other day. I used it today for the first time. While it's supposed to be geared towards quilters, I tried it out on CarlaC's Aline- so lots of curves.





I paid $16.75 for mine, but I just found it on sewingmachineplus.com for $11.95
You can use the guide at 1/4" or shift your needle to the left to where it fits in the little hole and it does 5/8" 
I really liked that I knew my accuracy was perfect as long as my fabric touched the guide. 
I have found that what kind of thread you use can alter your measurement ever so slightly. 
I'm very eager to put this to work on my quilt projects, I have a king size quilt to start this summer or fall that has log cabin, courthouse step and greek-snail trail blocks that require absolute accuracy in order to fit together correctly and this little foot will be a great help.
My only issue is that my eyesight at night isn't the best and the guide is black- I wish the guide was white or something brighter in color...


QUESTION_
If I am doing an A-line swing top (should fall below hip) should I do a straight short or a bloomer type short? I was thinking of running some elastic thru about 1.5" from the hem line?


Megan came down with a fever today, which might explain all the meltdowns we have been dealing with for the last few days. Temp was 101.5, I took her to Doc, just in case, the quick strip test for strep came back negative, but culture will come back tomorrow. Dr says odds are its just a virus at this point- wash my hands and if I have to kiss her, only on the top of her head!!! Do you have any idea how hard that is!!!!


----------



## mommyof3princess

Oh my word you all have been busy. Fantastic jobs everyone. . I just love looking at all the pictures...It brightens my day ever so much.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Karenj2 said:


> I LOVE that dress!  You ALL have so much talent!  (Did that come from a pattern?


oh, thanks - especially since I don't have near the talent of a lot of the gifted ladies-and Tom.  Yes, I modified a McCalls pattern, changed the fabrics, made it sleeveless and shortened it to get the below knee length I wanted.  



emcreative said:


> Well, I finished one design and got it on the shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom looks a bit "off" but the shirt wasn't completely flat, so it's actually shirt wrinkles and not a wonky design.
> 
> For my first effort, the fact it wasn't disgraceful is a bonus!
> 
> I thinking of adding ribbons to the tutu and the straps on the shirt, we'll see! When it's all done I'll have my ballerina pose again!



Wow!  That looks awesome!  You'll have to do a tutorial, b/c I so have to learn that.


----------



## waltfans5

emcreative said:


> Well, I finished one design and got it on the shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom looks a bit "off" but the shirt wasn't completely flat, so it's actually shirt wrinkles and not a wonky design.
> 
> For my first effort, the fact it wasn't disgraceful is a bonus!
> 
> I thinking of adding ribbons to the tutu and the straps on the shirt, we'll see! When it's all done I'll have my ballerina pose again!



Wow! You did a great job.  It looks like something you would find in their giftshop.  Did you use different size rhinestones?  If so did you have to glue on each one?  Can't wait to see the whole thing together.


----------



## phins_jazy

You ladies sure are chatty today!  I posted this morning on page 206 and we're now on 212!!  

Em, LOVE the hotfix shirt!  It looks wonderful!!

I think I need to get Carla's new pattern.  It looks great!


----------



## emcreative

waltfans5 said:


> Wow! You did a great job.  It looks like something you would find in their giftshop.  Did you use different size rhinestones?  If so did you have to glue on each one?  Can't wait to see the whole thing together.



There are 4 different size rhinestuds.  The smallest yellow is the same size as the tiny black.  The short version is that you put them all face down on ironable sticky paper, then flip it over and iron it on.  Of course it's never as simple as it sounds, is it?


----------



## MouseTriper

emcreative said:


> Well, I finished one design and got it on the shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom looks a bit "off" but the shirt wasn't completely flat, so it's actually shirt wrinkles and not a wonky design.
> 
> For my first effort, the fact it wasn't disgraceful is a bonus!
> 
> I thinking of adding ribbons to the tutu and the straps on the shirt, we'll see! When it's all done I'll have my ballerina pose again!


 OH MY GOODNESS, I LOVE THAT!!!!!  You did a ROCKIN' good job!!!!  Now would u mind sharing again where you got all the supplies....I need to try this...lol!!



KARAJ said:


> Incredible
> Soooooooo were you serious about if somone wanted a pattern?? Because I could see you getting taken up on that!!


  I agree!!!!!


----------



## emcreative

MouseTriper said:


> OH MY GOODNESS, I LOVE THAT!!!!!  You did a ROCKIN' good job!!!!  Now would u mind sharing again where you got all the supplies....I need to try this...lol!!



Thanks.  I got mine at hotfixqueen.com  It was a lot cheaper than my local Joanns (but keep in mind that I live in nowhereville- we don't have a stop light and it's a 30 minute drive to Walmart- so it might be cheaper someplace local.


----------



## Stephres

emcreative said:


>



I LOVE this! I think you could make a mint selling these, but you'll give your friends a deal right? 



billwendy said:


> QUestion for you guys - do you have to iron these clothes each time you wash them? Much of the material is cotton, right?



The only thing I don't have to really iron is the seersucker. That is one bad thing about customs; you do a lot more ironing! The worst are those palazzo-like pants with the three tiers; they take forever to iron!

I tried Carla's new pattern too; it was so much fun! I added elastic to the sleeves for a different look. We copied AbbyGrace's pose with a tree:






And for the Scrappy watchers, he was running around there too:


----------



## Miz Diz

jessica52877 said:


> Most are okay with copying if you are sewing for your own daughter or son but it is always polite to ask. Now to copy and sell isn't much appreciated as I am sure you can imagine!





2cutekidz said:


> I don't know if this was answered for you...Most people on here don't mind you copying an outfit/design if it is for your own child, but it's a no-no if you are going to sell it.  It's always best to ask first.



Totally understand on the selling thing!  I am not good enough at sewing to offer anything for sale. LOL.

I saw something on here I thought I would attempt to make for dd, but after going to Joanns and Hobby Lobby, I saw some fabric and have an idea of my own.  Now if only my mom lived close enough to help me out.

This thread is addicting.  Now I want to take sewing classes and get a new sewing machine.  I have a very basic machine.

I'm going to try some simple things.  Hopefully I'll have something to post soon.

I don't know who Tom is, but those are great dresses!


----------



## jessica52877

Steph! Cute shirt!
Shannon! Cute shirt!
Cathy! Cute shirts!

I really like that pattern but I am not sure what I would think of making it! The collar looks a bit involved.

I missed some other posted items from the past couple of days! The hot fix crystals are awesome! Along with all the artwork you have done to plan it out.

Brook, the outfits look great!

Fancy Nancy was so cute! And everyone else! I keep thinking of pictures here and there that I have seen. Now back to paying the bills! I don't even know how I got sidetracked!



Miz Diz said:


> Totally understand on the selling thing!  I am not good enough at sewing to offer anything for sale. LOL.
> 
> I saw something on here I thought I would attempt to make for dd, but after going to Joanns and Hobby Lobby, I saw some fabric and have an idea of my own.  Now if only my mom lived close enough to help me out.
> 
> This thread is addicting.  Now I want to take sewing classes and get a new sewing machine.  I have a very basic machine.
> 
> I'm going to try some simple things.  Hopefully I'll have something to post soon.
> 
> I don't know who Tom is, but those are great dresses!



We are better then your mom! Someone is always here and available to talk and answer questions. Alot of us only have basic machines. Then there are others who have a little over the top sewing machines. 

Tom is pretty much our one and only guy! We have another couple that have popped in before! Tom is so talented and a nice guy on top of it!


----------



## MiniGirl

Wow, ya'll have been chatty and busy, too. I'm really impressed with all the poodles skirts. They look so fun, and I'm really liking the new tunic top. All of them posted here look great. 

Heather, you are doing an amazing job with your digitizing, and I wish you tons of good fortune with it. I particularly love the design you did on the tunic collar. I love the Mickey ears and the way you put something in the design to represent each princess. It was easy to pick up on but not so overt that it overpowered the design. I really liked it.

Em, great job on the hot fix crystal shirt. I think it looks great. I have never added more than the occassional stone here and there because I have no patience for it -- either to make a pattern or to actually see the project through, so I am always in awe of those who can do this.

I know I missed a few things like all the pretty princess dresses, etc, but seriously, everything looks great!!!

Well, I this is one of the things I have been working on. Both of my girls LOVE Phineas and Ferb, and I think I enjoy it as much as they do. LOL!!!! So, this is my tribute to that show. Both of my girls -- neither of which like to wear character customs anymore have asked me to make them one of these. I may make for them for MNSSHP since it is a little like a costume.


----------



## Clutterbug

HeatherSue said:


> There's a new CarlaC pattern on www.youcanmakethis.com!  It's called the Sophie Tunic.  I made Tessa 2 shirts out of it and it's a really easy one! I'm a slow sewer and I made the first shirt in 2 hours and the 2nd shirt in a little under 1 1/2 hours.
> 
> This is the cap sleeve version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fabric is from a sheet set that I bought a while back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I designed and digitized the embroidery on the neckline myself!  I'm hoping to open up an etsy shop for my digitized embroidery soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the long sleeved version of the Sophie Tunic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fabric is by Jennifer Paganelli of Sis Boom fabric.  Her fabric is really vibrant and fun!
> 
> Of course I have to post a flying Tessa picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the drive-by posts today.  I hope to try and catch up a little tomorrow!  But, I'm also working on updating my trip report.  It's been WAY too long since I updated!



Good Morning ladies!  Sorry I have not posted much, but I have been lurking and trying to catch up.  Beautiful stuff lately and it's so nice to see so many new faces joining us!

Heather, these are fabuous!!   Love, love , love your embroidery designs and that Jennifer Paganelli fabric is gorgeous.   Figures that I ordered the Farbenmix Taja tunic (which has been on backorder forever) and then Carla comes out with this pattern. Off to check and see if it's big enough for my girl...

eta... Woo Hoo - it does!!  The Sophie tunic goes up to size 11/12 years :banana  Lots of cute testers too!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

MiniGirl said:


>


I just have to say that I love this. I want to make Jenna a skirt with her favorite PnF characters on it. She likes the Doofenshmirtz's.


----------



## ireland_nicole

MiniGirl said:


> Wow, ya'll have been chatty and busy, too. I'm really impressed with all the poodles skirts. They look so fun, and I'm really liking the new tunic top. All of them posted here look great.
> 
> Heather, you are doing an amazing job with your digitizing, and I wish you tons of good fortune with it. I particularly love the design you did on the tunic collar. I love the Mickey ears and the way you put something in the design to represent each princess. It was easy to pick up on but not so overt that it overpowered the design. I really liked it.
> 
> Em, great job on the hot fix crystal shirt. I think it looks great. I have never added more than the occassional stone here and there because I have no patience for it -- either to make a pattern or to actually see the project through, so I am always in awe of those who can do this.
> 
> I know I missed a few things like all the pretty princess dresses, etc, but seriously, everything looks great!!!
> 
> Well, I this is one of the things I have been working on. Both of my girls LOVE Phineas and Ferb, and I think I enjoy it as much as they do. LOL!!!! So, this is my tribute to that show. Both of my girls -- neither of which like to wear character customs anymore have asked me to make them one of these. I may make for them for MNSSHP since it is a little like a costume.



Oh, I really love this!  DD wants to be Isabella for Halloween, and of course DS wants to be Perry I haven't even begun thinking about how to make him LOL.  But I love, love this design; you did an awesome job!


----------



## HeatherSue

*Jeanne:*  I LOVE Lily's Old McDonald (I can't remember the cute way you spelled it) outfit! 

*Fancy Nancy Dress Maker:* I also loved the Fancy Nancy dress!



twob4him said:


>


I love your girl's tunics!! I also love their pretty little faces!! You and Mr. Smiley look so adorable, too!  Too bad you didn't bring a tripod so you could get all 5 of you in the picture!  

[Mommy2JulietJocelyn;31768400]
Has anyone used a Tshirt to make a dress - like taken it apart and used the front panel as the front of a dress? I am going to get some t-shirt like knit to make the rest of the dress I think. It is in my head but wanted to know if anyone else has done it.[/QUOTE]
I've used 2 of my t-shirts to make a t-shirt for Tessa.   I used CarlaC's raglan pattern for it.  I actually made her the size 18 months for a snugger fit and just left the shirt the same length it was so it was long (and I didn't have to hem it).







ibesue said:


>


You have such a beautiful family, Sue! I love the baby carriers you made!! 



emcreative said:


>


Oh, she's so pretty!! If it makes you feel any better, I would have guessed she was 12.  She still has that little girl face!  She's just wearing a grown up shirt.  



Tykatmadismomma said:


> We just got home and I have tons of pictures to share and I met someone while in the Magic Kingdom.  We only made it to Disney one day so on thursday we hit the MK. I will be back when I have dug out my camera.


I think I know who you met!!! I wanna see pictures!!!



praline3001 said:


>


Those are both such cool dresses!!! I love them!!



MouseTriper said:


> THANK YOU ALL so much!!  It was an extra special Mother's Day indeed!!!!  We took the kids out and I took pictures of them.  I got some really cute ones.  I still have to wait to post some of DS but I will post some of DD in a little bit.  LOL.


I didn't see your post, but I got your PM! 
  I AM SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!! I bawled my way through the PM you sent me!!!



ireland_nicole said:


>


Wow, that is beautiful!!!! I saw you say that you've only been sewing for 3 weeks and that you're not as talented as the rest of the people on here.  You need to rethink that one!! Most of us didn't attempt a zipper that early on (and I've only done 2 in my life)!  It usually takes lots of practice to make something this complicated.  So, YOU, my dear, have talent!!



emcreative said:


> Yes, she won't be 13 until October...she's supposed to be a sixth grader.  I started her early not knowing about her sensory issues (SPD) and learning disabilities (Written Expression, Dysgraphia to name a few).  She managed to not only leave the SpEd program (something unheard of, I thought the teachers were gonna cry and throw a parade) but now she's earning almost all A's (1 or 2 B's) in her REGULAR classes, even being young and having her challenges.
> 
> Sorry, I don't mean to come off "braggy."  Wait, maybe I do.  It's not a "my kid is cooler than anyone elses" thing with me, I'm just proud of how hard she worked to show everyone she COULD do what the other kids can (she just does it a bit different).


You have every right to be braggy!  I was the same age as her in 7th grade and that alone was hard.  To have sensory issues on top of that- and to still get good grades- that is something to be proud of!



kimmylaj said:


> Thanks everyone for the thoughts and prayers for mia.  we are home from the hospital earlier than expected.  originally they told us a week but let us out today after 3 days.  mia went in with a blood sugar of 269 which was taken at the drs office, she also had sugar in her urine.  when we got to the hospital she had normal blood sugar levels but elevated sugars in her urine.  that resolved eventually also.  so they did some fancy tests the first one came back good so that is how we escaped today.  we are still waiting on others that take 2-3 weeks so right now it is  a wait and see thing with frequent visits to our pediatricians ( who we love)  so right now she is not diagnosed with diabetes, but it is not  ruled out  either.   my dh calls it our own episode of house.(but i dont like being part of a medical mystery)  thanks again for all the prayers and support and a special thanks to piper for taking over the rollups for me.


 I'm glad Mia is home from the hospital.  But, I'm sorry you're having to deal with a scare like this. 

I can't believe you thought of the crayon rollups even amid all of the stress you were going through!  You are such a sweetheart!



Piper said:


> Get ready for "Too Much Poodle Skirts!


WOW Piper!! Those are absolutely adorable!!!



eeyore3847 said:


>


That is so cute, Lori!!



revrob said:


>


AbbyGrace is growing up before our eyes!  I can't believe how much older she looks lately.  I love her in these colors!  The tunic turned out great!



karebear1 said:


> 1st let me say I love the collar and that fact that you, Miss Smarty Pants, digitized it all by your lonesome. THAT IS AWESOME Heather!! I also love the idea of you opening an etsy store. make sure you let us know where and how to find you!
> 
> Next, I must say I love the tunic pattern,and  love your little sweetpea's hair like that and last.........
> 
> I thought that was Tinkerbell flying in that picture, not Tessa!  She is such a little cutie!
> 
> 
> Piper- good work on those poodles skirts! You're one special lady to make all of those!


I showed Tessa what you wrote about her(and she read it all by herself ).  She was beaming!!  Thank you, Karen!



mom2prettyprincess said:


> I think that pattern is going to be awesome! That is going to be next on my collection. I think that will be our airplane attire w/leggings. I love love love all of the tunics, but especially the first one Heather had of Tessa. And those fabrics are Fabulous!


I think it would great for the airplane.  It's so comfy and looks great with leggings!  
Thank you so much!



sohappy said:


> Baby Wearing
> I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE my hotsling.  Cooper is 4 now, so we don't use it.  But we used it soooo much until he was 1.  With the exception of Disney, he has probably be in a stroller less than 5 times!  The sling was such a miracle when he was a baby.  He had terrible reflux and wanted to be held all the time.  I could put him in the sling, he wouldn't puke, and most times, he would go right to sleep.  I loved when he was teeny, he would be totally covered up and germy people wouldn't try to touch him.  Most people thought it was a purse and were surprised to find out there was a baby inside.  It was also super easy to take a sleeping baby in the hotsling, and a 2.5 year old grocery shopping.  It was easier than taking them now!!


I had plans to wear Sawyer when he was born.  I did for the first few weeks.  But, then I got that portal vein blood clot and it hurt to have any pressure in front at all.  I also didn't have much strength.  So, I ended up using the stroller a lot. 

My friend's baby has really bad reflux.  I should suggest this to her!  She said she always has to be upright or she starts crying.



billwendy said:


> QUestion for you guys - do you have to iron these clothes each time you wash them? Much of the material is cotton, right?


YES!! That's why there's a huge pile of wrinkled clothes in my sewing room! 



Stephres said:


>


I miss that girl!! She looks so pretty in her new shirt!  Scrappy is looking rather dapper, too.



Miz Diz said:


> Totally understand on the selling thing!  I am not good enough at sewing to offer anything for sale. LOL.
> 
> I saw something on here I thought I would attempt to make for dd, but after going to Joanns and Hobby Lobby, I saw some fabric and have an idea of my own.  Now if only my mom lived close enough to help me out.
> 
> This thread is addicting.  Now I want to take sewing classes and get a new sewing machine.  I have a very basic machine.
> 
> I'm going to try some simple things.  Hopefully I'll have something to post soon.
> 
> I don't know who Tom is, but those are great dresses!


I can't wait to see what you make!  You don't need anything too fancy to start with!  A basic sewing machine will do most everything you see on here, including appliques!



jessica52877 said:


> I really like that pattern but I am not sure what I would think of making it! The collar looks a bit involved.



It's seriously easy, Jessica!  It's not really a collar, it's just the facing, turned to the outside of the shirt!  If I can make a shirt in 1 1/2 hours, it's really easy!


----------



## HeatherSue

twob4him said:


> Heather, you are doing an amazing job with your digitizing, and I wish you tons of good fortune with it. I particularly love the design you did on the tunic collar. I love the Mickey ears and the way you put something in the design to represent each princess. It was easy to pick up on but not so overt that it overpowered the design. I really liked it.



This is FABULOUS!! It's so original and just perfect!! I love it!! I get a kick out of that show, too!

Thank you so much for the compliments on my design.


----------



## Miz Diz

jessica52877 said:


> We are better then your mom! Someone is always here and available to talk and answer questions. Alot of us only have basic machines. Then there are others who have a little over the top sewing machines.


You all are very helpful.  And friendly....... 
And chatty!  


MiniGirl said:


>


love this!


----------



## KarenW

emcreative said:


> Well, I finished one design and got it on the shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom looks a bit "off" but the shirt wasn't completely flat, so it's actually shirt wrinkles and not a wonky design.
> 
> For my first effort, the fact it wasn't disgraceful is a bonus!
> 
> I thinking of adding ribbons to the tutu and the straps on the shirt, we'll see! When it's all done I'll have my ballerina pose again!



This is seriously gorgeous!!  Everyone repeat after me:  "I do NOT need a new project!  I do NOT need a new project!"  

I can't even keep up with this thread.  After I posted my first projects (bowling shirt and rag quilt purse) I was determined to come out of lurk mode and start commenting on everyone's stuff, but you guys just go way too fast for me!  I am working on a new bowling shirt for DS, but I can't seem to find the time to finish it.  We haven't eaten in the dining room in three weeks - that is where I sew.  My DS21 was nice enough to go to the comic book store (or nerd store as he calls it) for me and get some boards so I could organize my fabric.  So now, my ridiculous amount of girl fabric (with no girl to sew for yet) is all pretty in my closet!


----------



## minnie2

jessica52877 said:


> Steph! Cute shirt!
> Shannon! Cute shirt!
> Cathy! Cute shirts!
> 
> I really like that pattern but I am not sure what I would think of making it! The collar looks a bit involved.
> 
> I missed some other posted items from the past couple of days! The hot fix crystals are awesome! Along with all the artwork you have done to plan it out.
> 
> Brook, the outfits look great!
> 
> Fancy Nancy was so cute! And everyone else! I keep thinking of pictures here and there that I have seen. Now back to paying the bills! I don't even know how I got sidetracked!
> 
> 
> 
> We are better then your mom! Someone is always here and available to talk and answer questions. Alot of us only have basic machines. Then there are others who have a little over the top sewing machines.
> 
> Tom is pretty much our one and only guy! We have another couple that have popped in before! Tom is so talented and a nice guy on top of it!


Jessica it looks complicated but it is so EASY!  If I can do it any one can do it!!!!
This SisBoom fabric is to die for!  

















EVERYONE'S is gorgeous!  

LOVE the F&P outfit!   
My aunt and Uncle just left a few minutes ago and that is why I haven't been posting or checking the board but once I get a few things done to clean up the mess of a house I will read through what I have missed!!!


----------



## jham

jessica52877 said:


> Steph! Cute shirt!
> Shannon! Cute shirt!
> Cathy! Cute shirts!
> 
> I really like that pattern but I am not sure what I would think of making it! The collar looks a bit involved.
> 
> I missed some other posted items from the past couple of days! The hot fix crystals are awesome! Along with all the artwork you have done to plan it out.
> 
> Brook, the outfits look great!
> 
> Fancy Nancy was so cute! And everyone else! I keep thinking of pictures here and there that I have seen. Now back to paying the bills! I don't even know how I got sidetracked!
> 
> 
> 
> We are better then your mom! Someone is always here and available to talk and answer questions. Alot of us only have basic machines. Then there are others who have a little over the top sewing machines.
> 
> Tom is pretty much our one and only guy! We have another couple that have popped in before! Tom is so talented and a nice guy on top of it!


 

Jessica, the tunic is seriously easy.  I rank it right there one step above easy fit pants on the difficulty scale.  No buttons (unless you want) zippers, ruffles, or even elastic!  The sleeve design is kind of idiot proof, you don't have to worry about everything matching up or lining up perfectly on the sleeve.  I can't wait to make another one!


----------



## HeatherSue

KarenW said:


> This is seriously gorgeous!!  Everyone repeat after me:  "I do NOT need a new project!  I do NOT need a new project!"
> 
> I can't even keep up with this thread.  After I posted my first projects (bowling shirt and rag quilt purse) I was determined to come out of lurk mode and start commenting on everyone's stuff, but you guys just go way too fast for me!  I am working on a new bowling shirt for DS, but I can't seem to find the time to finish it.  We haven't eaten in the dining room in three weeks - that is where I sew.  My DS21 was nice enough to go to the comic book store (or nerd store as he calls it) for me and get some boards so I could organize my fabric.  So now, my ridiculous amount of girl fabric (with no girl to sew for yet) is all pretty in my closet!


OOOH!!! Your fabric looks so pretty!!  

It was really interesting when I went into the "nerd store" to get my comic book boards.  They looked at me like I had 3 heads!  I don't think they'd ever seen a "girl" in there before!  But, the nice thing was, they waited on me hand and foot.  They let me cut in line in front of all of the guys and they even offered to carry them out to the car for me!  That is something that has NEVER happened! 



minnie2 said:


> Jessica it looks complicated but it is so EASY!  If I can do it any one can do it!!!!
> This SisBoom fabric is to die for!



That pink is Nikki's color!  She looks so pretty in it!  I love the shirts!!


----------



## Clutterbug

Beth - Congratulations!!  That is such wonderful news!!  Your heart must be so much lighter now. 

Piper - Great job on all the poodle skirts.  I liek how you used all the different color poodles.

Lori  That patriotic set is very cute - great idea to make it reversible!




twob4him said:


> *Here are my tunic tops from Carla C and some Mother's Day pics! This is a wonderful pattern and I know, I will be making lots of these!!! *



Those are so pretty Cathy!  Love the family beach pictures.  Looks like you had a nice day.




emcreative said:


> Well, I finished one design and got it on the shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom looks a bit "off" but the shirt wasn't completely flat, so it's actually shirt wrinkles and not a wonky design.
> 
> For my first effort, the fact it wasn't disgraceful is a bonus!
> 
> I thinking of adding ribbons to the tutu and the straps on the shirt, we'll see! When it's all done I'll have my ballerina pose again!



That look great - you are fast!




Stephres said:


> II tried Carla's new pattern too; it was so much fun! I added elastic to the sleeves for a different look. We copied AbbyGrace's pose with a tree:




Oh, I love, love, love all the tunics and gorgeous prints!  Megan is getting taller by the minute!  Nice job, Stephanie.

[


----------



## ireland_nicole

minnie2 said:


> Jessica it looks complicated but it is so EASY!  If I can do it any one can do it!!!!
> This SisBoom fabric is to die for!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVERYONE'S is gorgeous!
> 
> LOVE the F&P outfit!
> My aunt and Uncle just left a few minutes ago and that is why I haven't been posting or checking the board but once I get a few things done to clean up the mess of a house I will read through what I have missed!!!


So pretty!  I gotta go lust after some fabric now...



KarenW said:


> This is seriously gorgeous!!  Everyone repeat after me:  "I do NOT need a new project!  I do NOT need a new project!"
> 
> I can't even keep up with this thread.  After I posted my first projects (bowling shirt and rag quilt purse) I was determined to come out of lurk mode and start commenting on everyone's stuff, but you guys just go way too fast for me!  I am working on a new bowling shirt for DS, but I can't seem to find the time to finish it.  We haven't eaten in the dining room in three weeks - that is where I sew.  My DS21 was nice enough to go to the comic book store (or nerd store as he calls it) for me and get some boards so I could organize my fabric.  So now, my ridiculous amount of girl fabric (with no girl to sew for yet) is all pretty in my closet!


pretty, pretty... ok, dumb question- do you just wrap the fabric around the comic book boards?


----------



## my*2*angels

WOW!  I haven't been on in so long and I have missed out!  I wanted to post my little Rylie in her Sophie tunic:




This pattern is so cute and very easy!  No gathering, elastic, zippers or buttons if you choose!  Also wanted to show off an outfit I recently made for a customer:




Her little girl is about the same size as Rylie so that worked out well!


----------



## KARAJ

my*2*angels said:


> WOW!  I haven't been on in so long and I have missed out!  I wanted to post my little Rylie in her Sophie tunic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pattern is so cute and very easy!  No gathering, elastic, zippers or buttons if you choose!



I love those colors and the shorts are such a great length with that top, are those easy fits??


----------



## ireland_nicole

my*2*angels said:


> WOW!  I haven't been on in so long and I have missed out!  I wanted to post my little Rylie in her Sophie tunic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pattern is so cute and very easy!  No gathering, elastic, zippers or buttons if you choose!  Also wanted to show off an outfit I recently made for a customer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her little girl is about the same size as Rylie so that worked out well!



so, so cute!  I really love the way you combined the fabrics.


----------



## Clutterbug

Apparently I lost Shannon's pictures of AbbyGrace somewhere - Sorry!  I did not mean to exclude her!!



minnie2 said:


> Jessica it looks complicated but it is so EASY!  If I can do it any one can do it!!!!
> This SisBoom fabric is to die for!




I LOVE it Marlo!  Nikki looks so pretty and so much older too!  I'm going to make sure that Megan sees these pictures because she will be sure to want a tunic if she does.


----------



## my*2*angels

KARAJ said:


> I love those colors and the shorts are such a great length with that top, are those easy fits??



Thank you!  Yes, they are easy fits!  I made them in about 20minutes!  They are truly EASY!


----------



## my*2*angels

ireland_nicole said:


> so, so cute!  I really love the way you combined the fabrics.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Adi12982

ibesue said:


> I would suggest the Babywearer too!  My DD wears my DGD all the time.  They searched for almost 9 months for the perfect pink stroller and now they never even use it!    She bought a table cloth at Ross to make a wrap!  There are all sorts of fabrics you can use for them.  Here are a couple that I made for DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of course were taken at Disneyland!



Did you use a pattern?? These are amazing!!  I'd love these!!!  Plus my brother is in a wheelchair and this would let him hold the baby without too much worry!


----------



## minnie2

HeatherSue said:


> OOOH!!! Your fabric looks so pretty!!
> 
> It was really interesting when I went into the "nerd store" to get my comic book boards.  They looked at me like I had 3 heads!  I don't think they'd ever seen a "girl" in there before!  But, the nice thing was, they waited on me hand and foot.  They let me cut in line in front of all of the guys and they even offered to carry them out to the car for me!  That is something that has NEVER happened!
> 
> 
> 
> That pink is Nikki's color!  She looks so pretty in it!  I love the shirts!!


Heather that is to funny about the comic book store!!!!  

I am with you these shirts are great!  I need to make another one big time!  Nikki's summer wardrobe may e filled with these  Though the next one i think will be for her BFF's bday.  
I need to clean so I can sew sew sew!!!!!



ireland_nicole said:


> So pretty!  I gotta go lust after some fabric now...
> 
> 
> pretty, pretty... ok, dumb question- do you just wrap the fabric around the comic book boards?


I can't say enough about the tunic and the fabric!  The pik is from the SisBoom line!  Sisboom.com if you want some fabric porn!



my*2*angels said:


> WOW!  I haven't been on in so long and I have missed out!  I wanted to post my little Rylie in her Sophie tunic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pattern is so cute and very easy!  No gathering, elastic, zippers or buttons if you choose!  Also wanted to show off an outfit I recently made for a customer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her little girl is about the same size as Rylie so that worked out well!


Look at how cute Rylie is her smile is contagious!  I love it!  

Yay on the sale outfit!  Looks wonderful!  I am sure they will love it.



Clutterbug said:


> I LOVE it Marlo!  Nikki looks so pretty and so much older too!  I'm going to make sure that Megan sees these pictures because she will be sure to want a tunic if she does.


She looks so grown up in these pictures!  That is one of the things I love about Carla's patterns they grow with the kids.  At 1st Nik saw some of the little girls modeling them and she got nervous but once she saw the finished product she was in LOVE!  
I can't wait to see Megan in it!!!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

I used a sling with my youngest & I loved it!  It was so nice to be able to have both hands free.  It took me a while to get used to the fit & to really feel secure, but it was wonderful.  I made a Mei Tai when she was a little older, but I never really got the hang of wearing her in it.  I felt like I needed an extra set of hands to get it on right.  She didn't really seem to care for it too much either, but that could have been because of the trouble I had getting it on.



Piper said:


> Get ready for "Too Much Poodle Skirts!



Those look great!  I meant to tell you earlier that I think you are an amazing woman for dealing with everything you've had to put up with at school this year.  My mom teaches Sp. Ed. at a junior high & some of the stories she's told me.... It takes a very special person.



eeyore3847 said:


> And here is a new Patriotic set I did this year.... Totally reversable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



I really like this.  Do you mind sharing where you got the fabric?



HeatherSue said:


> There's a new CarlaC pattern on www.youcanmakethis.com!  It's called the Sophie Tunic.  I made Tessa 2 shirts out of it and it's a really easy one! I'm a slow sewer and I made the first shirt in 2 hours and the 2nd shirt in a little under 1 1/2 hours.
> 
> This is the cap sleeve version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the long sleeved version of the Sophie Tunic.



 it!  That collar is amazing.  



twob4him said:


>





revrob said:


>





Stephres said:


> I tried Carla's new pattern too; it was so much fun! I added elastic to the sleeves for a different look. We copied AbbyGrace's pose with a tree:





minnie2 said:


> Jessica it looks complicated but it is so EASY!  If I can do it any one can do it!!!!
> This SisBoom fabric is to die for!



I'm really lovin' the new pattern.  They all came out soooo cute!




emcreative said:


> Well, I finished one design and got it on the shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom looks a bit "off" but the shirt wasn't completely flat, so it's actually shirt wrinkles and not a wonky design.
> 
> For my first effort, the fact it wasn't disgraceful is a bonus!
> 
> I thinking of adding ribbons to the tutu and the straps on the shirt, we'll see! When it's all done I'll have my ballerina pose again!



That came out great!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Megan came down with a fever today, which might explain all the meltdowns we have been dealing with for the last few days. Temp was 101.5, I took her to Doc, just in case, the quick strip test for strep came back negative, but culture will come back tomorrow. Dr says odds are its just a virus at this point- wash my hands and if I have to kiss her, only on the top of her head!!! Do you have any idea how hard that is!!!!



I hope she's better soon and yes I can imagine how hard it would be to only kiss her on the head.  I have trouble doing that too.



MiniGirl said:


> Well, I this is one of the things I have been working on. Both of my girls LOVE Phineas and Ferb, and I think I enjoy it as much as they do. LOL!!!! So, this is my tribute to that show. Both of my girls -- neither of which like to wear character customs anymore have asked me to make them one of these. I may make for them for MNSSHP since it is a little like a costume.



Very cute!  




my*2*angels said:


> WOW!  I haven't been on in so long and I have missed out!  I wanted to post my little Rylie in her Sophie tunic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pattern is so cute and very easy!  No gathering, elastic, zippers or buttons if you choose!  Also wanted to show off an outfit I recently made for a customer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her little girl is about the same size as Rylie so that worked out well!



Both of these are adorable.  I really like the green dots with Ariel.


----------



## emcreative

Karen, we love the comic book shop and call it the "nerd store" ourselves!

Eva, that dress is absolutely the cutest thing.  So clever!  And you're right, it could be used for a costume, and it's just perfect as a dress, too.

Thanks for the compliments, ladies.  You've made me determined to keep trying it and hoping to improve a bit.

Later today I should have a new "mystery DHS dress" to share with you all.  Of course you know I won't have sewn it but mashed it together on my computer.  It uses the Simple Sweet pattern.

Oh and all the tunic pics are adorable..the first thing I thought when I saw it was that if you changed up the fabrics you could make some cute Mulanish outfits.  You could add the simple capris (using the Carla C easy fits?) and then a small sash.
















It would be so cute with black flats or even the Elizabeth Swann costume shoes:






LOL now that's probably the only "princess dress" I could see my lizzie going NUTS for! hehe


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

Ok, I got sidetracked again.  DD5's school program is Thursday & I'm trying to finish up a Mary Had a Little Lamb outfit for her to wear.

DD3's birthday was last Tuesday.  We had a Veggie Tales party.  She LOVES Bob & Larry.









I couldn't get her to stand still for me so these are a bit blurry.









We had cake ball 'Bobs' & Twinkie 'Larrys'.









They played in King George's duckie pond.





And played Where's My Hairbrush?





She opened FAR too many presents.  This one just happens to be my favorite since I made it. 









And so you can see it - far to many pictures of the little house.
front:




back:




inside:




front yard:




the dolls:





Then on her actual birthday I realized that she didn't have anything special to wear so I made her something real quick.  She didn't mind spending the morning in her jammies to humor Mommy.  













Yeah,the dolls were apparently what she thought I wanted pics of.  Silly girl.

My birthday princess - how did she get to be so big already??


----------



## MouseTriper

emcreative said:


> Thanks.  I got mine at hotfixqueen.com  It was a lot cheaper than my local Joanns (but keep in mind that I live in nowhereville- we don't have a stop light and it's a 30 minute drive to Walmart- so it might be cheaper someplace local.


 Thanks for the website!!!  Sometimes I wish I lived way out in the country with lots and lots of land for the kids to play on.   However, I think I would eventually miss the stores.  hahaha.



Stephres said:


> I tried Carla's new pattern too; it was so much fun! I added elastic to the sleeves for a different look. We copied AbbyGrace's pose with a tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for the Scrappy watchers, he was running around there too:


Awww there is your little cutie...LOVE the new fabric and shirt.  I might have to look into getting that pattern.  So cute.



MiniGirl said:


> Wow, ya'll have been chatty and busy, too. I'm really impressed with all the poodles skirts. They look so fun, and I'm really liking the new tunic top. All of them posted here look great.
> 
> Heather, you are doing an amazing job with your digitizing, and I wish you tons of good fortune with it. I particularly love the design you did on the tunic collar. I love the Mickey ears and the way you put something in the design to represent each princess. It was easy to pick up on but not so overt that it overpowered the design. I really liked it.
> 
> Em, great job on the hot fix crystal shirt. I think it looks great. I have never added more than the occassional stone here and there because I have no patience for it -- either to make a pattern or to actually see the project through, so I am always in awe of those who can do this.
> 
> I know I missed a few things like all the pretty princess dresses, etc, but seriously, everything looks great!!!
> 
> Well, I this is one of the things I have been working on. Both of my girls LOVE Phineas and Ferb, and I think I enjoy it as much as they do. LOL!!!! So, this is my tribute to that show. Both of my girls -- neither of which like to wear character customs anymore have asked me to make them one of these. I may make for them for MNSSHP since it is a little like a costume.


I LOVE this....so stinkin' cute!!!!!



HeatherSue said:


> I didn't see your post, but I got your PM!
> I AM SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!! I bawled my way through the PM you sent me!!!


Awwww thank you SOOO MUCH Heather!!!!



minnie2 said:


> Jessica it looks complicated but it is so EASY!  If I can do it any one can do it!!!!
> This SisBoom fabric is to die for!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVERYONE'S is gorgeous!
> 
> LOVE the F&P outfit!
> My aunt and Uncle just left a few minutes ago and that is why I haven't been posting or checking the board but once I get a few things done to clean up the mess of a house I will read through what I have missed!!!


Oh I love this shirt too....where are you gusy getting all this neat new fabric???  It is so colorful...and totally "POPS" in pics!!! (You know, it's all about the pics for me....LOL...jk sorta....)



HeatherSue said:


> OOOH!!! Your fabric looks so pretty!!
> 
> It was really interesting when I went into the "nerd store" to get my comic book boards.  They looked at me like I had 3 heads!  I don't think they'd ever seen a "girl" in there before!  But, the nice thing was, they waited on me hand and foot.  They let me cut in line in front of all of the guys and they even offered to carry them out to the car for me!  That is something that has NEVER happened!
> !!


Very cool Heather!!!



Clutterbug said:


> Beth - Congratulations!!  That is such wonderful news!!  Your heart must be so much lighter now.


, YES much much lighter.  I feel like I am walking on clouds now.  Thank you so much!!!!



my*2*angels said:


> WOW!  I haven't been on in so long and I have missed out!  I wanted to post my little Rylie in her Sophie tunic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pattern is so cute and very easy!  No gathering, elastic, zippers or buttons if you choose!  Also wanted to show off an outfit I recently made for a customer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her little girl is about the same size as Rylie so that worked out well!


Awwww she is so cute, LOVE the the new tunic!!!!



emcreative said:


> Thanks for the compliments, ladies.  You've made me determined to keep trying it and hoping to improve a bit.
> 
> Later today I should have a new "mystery DHS dress" to share with you all.  Of course you know I won't have sewn it but mashed it together on my computer.  It uses the Simple Sweet pattern.
> 
> Oh and all the tunic pics are adorable..the first thing I thought when I saw it was that if you changed up the fabrics you could make some cute Mulanish outfits.  You could add the simple capris (using the Carla C easy fits?) and then a small sash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be so cute with black flats or even the Elizabeth Swann costume shoes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL now that's probably the only "princess dress" I could see my lizzie going NUTS for! hehe


WOW...I think I shall nickname you, "research girl"....LOL...you ROCK with all the stuff you come up!!!!  I love it.  Now I need to know HOW you make those hotfix patterns again, I can't find where you posted that???  Pretty please???!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

revrob said:


> OK - ready for some more Sophie Tunic pics?


Beautiful!



emcreative said:


> Well, I finished one design and got it on the shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom looks a bit "off" but the shirt wasn't completely flat, so it's actually shirt wrinkles and not a wonky design.
> 
> For my first effort, the fact it wasn't disgraceful is a bonus!
> 
> I thinking of adding ribbons to the tutu and the straps on the shirt, we'll see! When it's all done I'll have my ballerina pose again!


That is SO cool!!!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> My only issue is that my eyesight at night isn't the best and the guide is black- I wish the guide was white or something brighter in color...
> 
> 
> 
> Megan came down with a fever today, which might explain all the meltdowns we have been dealing with for the last few days. Temp was 101.5, I took her to Doc, just in case, the quick strip test for strep came back negative, but culture will come back tomorrow. Dr says odds are its just a virus at this point- wash my hands and if I have to kiss her, only on the top of her head!!! Do you have any idea how hard that is!!!!


I have trouble seeing at night too and had trouble seeing well when I did my DS Mickey bowling shirt with the black plackard.  I used to sew a lot about 20 years ago and couldn't believe how much harder it was to see what I was doing when I took it up again.  My machine threads the needle but that broke like the first day I had it.  The shop gave me the new part but told me I'd have to bring my machine back when the repair man was in to have it put on.  I guess I really ought to do that but at least now I know it is time to stop sewing when I can't see well enough to thread the needle.

Hope Megan is feeling better soon!




Stephres said:


> I tried Carla's new pattern too; it was so much fun! I added elastic to the sleeves for a different look. We copied AbbyGrace's pose with a tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for the Scrappy watchers, he was running around there too:


Beautiful!



MiniGirl said:


> Well, I this is one of the things I have been working on. Both of my girls LOVE Phineas and Ferb, and I think I enjoy it as much as they do. LOL!!!! So, this is my tribute to that show. Both of my girls -- neither of which like to wear character customs anymore have asked me to make them one of these. I may make for them for MNSSHP since it is a little like a costume.


Adorable!



KarenW said:


> This is seriously gorgeous!!  Everyone repeat after me:  "I do NOT need a new project!  I do NOT need a new project!"
> 
> I can't even keep up with this thread.  After I posted my first projects (bowling shirt and rag quilt purse) I was determined to come out of lurk mode and start commenting on everyone's stuff, but you guys just go way too fast for me!  I am working on a new bowling shirt for DS, but I can't seem to find the time to finish it.  We haven't eaten in the dining room in three weeks - that is where I sew.  My DS21 was nice enough to go to the comic book store (or nerd store as he calls it) for me and get some boards so I could organize my fabric.  So now, my ridiculous amount of girl fabric (with no girl to sew for yet) is all pretty in my closet!


Great job on organizing your stash!



minnie2 said:


>


Beautiful!



my*2*angels said:


> WOW!  I haven't been on in so long and I have missed out!  I wanted to post my little Rylie in her Sophie tunic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pattern is so cute and very easy!  No gathering, elastic, zippers or buttons if you choose!  Also wanted to show off an outfit I recently made for a customer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her little girl is about the same size as Rylie so that worked out well!


Beautiful!  Rylie is too cute!  Love the Little Mermaid outfit too!



emcreative said:


> Oh and all the tunic pics are adorable..the first thing I thought when I saw it was that if you changed up the fabrics you could make some cute Mulanish outfits.  You could add the simple capris (using the Carla C easy fits?) and then a small sash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be so cute with black flats or even the Elizabeth Swann costume shoes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL now that's probably the only "princess dress" I could see my lizzie going NUTS for! hehe


Cute idea!  I have a Lizzy but it is my Emma who is the tomboy-I started sewing again last year for her so I could make her simple feminine styles in "boy's" fabrics.  She'll wear a simple dress (no ruffles or polka dots ) as long at the fabric is OK-no pink-not too flowery....more into Buzz, Cars, Wall*E, dogs....


----------



## my*2*angels

minnie2 said:


> Look at how cute Rylie is her smile is contagious!  I love it!





100AcrePrincess said:


> Both of these are adorable.  I really like the green dots with Ariel.





MouseTriper said:


> Awwww she is so cute, LOVE the the new tunic!!!!



Thank you guys so much!


----------



## my*2*angels

lovesdumbo said:


> Beautiful!  Rylie is too cute!  Love the Little Mermaid outfit too!



thanks so much!


----------



## MouseTriper

100AcrePrincess said:


> Ok, I got sidetracked again.  DD5's school program is Thursday & I'm trying to finish up a Mary Had a Little Lamb outfit for her to wear.
> 
> DD3's birthday was last Tuesday.  We had a Veggie Tales party.  She LOVES Bob & Larry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't get her to stand still for me so these are a bit blurry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had cake ball 'Bobs' & Twinkie 'Larrys'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They played in King George's duckie pond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And played Where's My Hairbrush?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She opened FAR too many presents.  This one just happens to be my favorite since I made it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so you can see it - far to many pictures of the little house.
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front yard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the dolls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then on her actual birthday I realized that she didn't have anything special to wear so I made her something real quick.  She didn't mind spending the morning in her jammies to humor Mommy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah,the dolls were apparently what she thought I wanted pics of.  Silly girl.
> 
> My birthday princess - how did she get to be so big already??



Awwww such a cool party and I love the present you made!!!!!


----------



## KarenW

HeatherSue said:


> OOOH!!! Your fabric looks so pretty!!
> 
> It was really interesting when I went into the "nerd store" to get my comic book boards.  They looked at me like I had 3 heads!  I don't think they'd ever seen a "girl" in there before!  But, the nice thing was, they waited on me hand and foot.  They let me cut in line in front of all of the guys and they even offered to carry them out to the car for me!  That is something that has NEVER happened!



That is funny!  When I first told my son that I needed to go there he went into this whole "nerd" routine based on the idea that they never see girls in there.  I had to tell him that it wasn't very nice, but it really was funny.


----------



## KarenW

ireland_nicole said:


> pretty, pretty... ok, dumb question- do you just wrap the fabric around the comic book boards?



Not a dumb question at all.  After I got them I had to go look up in the bookmarks how to do it.  It is on the first page under fabric organization in the bookmarks.  Although after I looked it up I did feel like "duh" because it is very simple.


----------



## t-beri

WOW!!  SO much great stuff.  So happy to see all the pics of Carla C/Jennifer Paganelli's  Sophie Tunic!!  What a GREAT top.  A must have for summer.  I can see it w/ a cute boho type broom skirt for a breezy beach day!!  Of course we're having record highs here so not so much breeze LOL.  If you do the pattern w/out the facing or cuffs there are only like 4 pieces to sew together...front, back and sleeves, CRAZY! So simple and still so very stylish.  Can't wait to see what else the disboutiquers come up w/ for this pattern!!!

Hope my fellow preggo moms are doing well (and NOT SEWING *ahem*)

I have housework to do and was supposed to be off the computer 5 minutes ago, so I shall see you all later!
...t.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

So I have fallen behind again and have only gone back about 5 pages or so!  I did get a new serger over the weekend...but unfortunately, not the Babylock that everyone (including me) is drooling about.   I  got the Brother 3034D.  



Piper said:


>



Love all the different color poodles!  



kstgelais4 said:


> Yuck to both. The Bjorns really aren't good for the baby. there isn't enough support between their legs. I always had a hard time with the ring slings. Some parents love them. Not me. I would recommend a moby wrap (www.mobywrap.com) or a babyhwawk (www.babyhawk.com). They are both pretty user friendly.



I used the Bjorns with dd, and hated, hated it..I hated it, and she hated it so that didn't last!  With ds, I discovered the babywearer website and that started a new addiction - baby slings/wraps and also diaper bags! LOL  I love my babyhawk, and also Kozy!  I recognized the "lisa" from your pictures!  



eeyore3847 said:


> ok pictures are a little off color... hmmmm But here a few little dresses I did



Cute, cute as always, and I especially love the reversible one!



HeatherSue said:


>





twob4him said:


>





revrob said:


>





Stephres said:


>



Love all the sophie tunic pictures, and the fabric for the tunic!



emcreative said:


>



You did a wonderful job!  You should sell them.





MiniGirl said:


>



That is so cool!!  



KarenW said:


>



That looks so pretty.



minnie2 said:


>



I really like the picture of NIkki smelling the flower...love the fabric and the tunic.  



my*2*angels said:


> Her little girl is about the same size as Rylie so that worked out well!



Rylie is sooooo cute!  Look at that smile....the tunic looks great, so does the Ariel outfit!


----------



## minnie2

100AcrePrincess said:


> Ok, I got sidetracked again.  DD5's school program is Thursday & I'm trying to finish up a Mary Had a Little Lamb outfit for her to wear.
> 
> DD3's birthday was last Tuesday.  We had a Veggie Tales party.  She LOVES Bob & Larry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't get her to stand still for me so these are a bit blurry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had cake ball 'Bobs' & Twinkie 'Larrys'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They played in King George's duckie pond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And played Where's My Hairbrush?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She opened FAR too many presents.  This one just happens to be my favorite since I made it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so you can see it - far to many pictures of the little house.
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front yard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the dolls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then on her actual birthday I realized that she didn't have anything special to wear so I made her something real quick.  She didn't mind spending the morning in her jammies to humor Mommy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah,the dolls were apparently what she thought I wanted pics of.  Silly girl.
> 
> My birthday princess - how did she get to be so big already??


What great pctures!  I love that bday outfit!  what patterns are those?  



MouseTriper said:


> Oh I love this shirt too....where are you gusy getting all this neat new fabric???  It is so colorful...and totally "POPS" in pics!!! (You know, it's all about the pics for me....LOL...jk sorta....)


The pink one is SisBoom fabric and the short sleeved one is just some fabric I got from walmart but when I saw the pattern I KNEW I had to make it with this pattern.  Not as soft and pretty as the sisboom though.


----------



## eeyore3847

100AcrePrincess said:


> I really like this.  Do you mind sharing where you got the fabric?



oh I love the fabric too... I got it years ago at Joanns...
Lori


----------



## lovesdumbo

100AcrePrincess said:


> Ok, I got sidetracked again.  DD5's school program is Thursday & I'm trying to finish up a Mary Had a Little Lamb outfit for her to wear.
> 
> DD3's birthday was last Tuesday.  We had a Veggie Tales party.  She LOVES Bob & Larry.


WOW!  Everything is SO cute!  What a fun party.  

Did you use a pattern for that doll house?  So cute!  

Can't wait to see your Mary Had a Little Lamb outfit.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

MouseTriper said:


> Awwww such a cool party and I love the present you made!!!!!





minnie2 said:


> What great pctures!  I love that bday outfit!  what patterns are those?



Thanks!  

The pants are a Simplicity pattern that I've made about a million times - very similar to Carla's Easy Fits, I just had this one from way before.

The top is based on this tute:
http://indietutes.blogspot.com/2008/02/corset-dress.html
But I made it shorter to be a top & I left the back open.  I was really happy with how it came out & I really did make the whole thing start to finish in just a couple of hours & that including measuring a very busy 3 yr. old.



eeyore3847 said:


> oh I love the fabric too... I got it years ago at Joanns...
> Lori



that figures....


----------



## HeatherSue

my*2*angels said:


>


I just love seeing pictures of Rylie!! She is such a little cutie!!  I love her tunic and little shorts, too.  I love the Ariel outfit!  



emcreative said:


> Oh and all the tunic pics are adorable..the first thing I thought when I saw it was that if you changed up the fabrics you could make some cute Mulanish outfits.  You could add the simple capris (using the Carla C easy fits?) and then a small sash.


My mom said the same thing when she saw Tessa's long sleeved tunic! She said it would make a great Mulan outfit!



100AcrePrincess said:


>



The Veggie Tales outfit and party stuff are SO cute!  

You did a great job on that cute little house!  I just love it!! 

The special party dress is so sweet!  She looks adorable in it, too!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

lovesdumbo said:


> WOW!  Everything is SO cute!  What a fun party.
> 
> Did you use a pattern for that doll house?  So cute!
> 
> Can't wait to see your Mary Had a Little Lamb outfit.



Thanks!  I *think* I'm finish with Mary.  I need to try it on her & see if I think the bloomers would be too much or not.

I used this tutorial for the dollhouse.  I made mine a little bigger than hers though.

http://uklassinus.blogspot.com/2008/08/fabric-dollhouse-tutorial.html

I considered this for the house, but decided I wanted one that she could carry around.  This is also where I got the idea for the dolls.


----------



## eeyore3847

100AcrePrincess said:


> that figures....



I know... I have been holding on to it for years looking for the perfect pattern and this was the year... Luckily I have a bunch of it so I can do some customs in it too....

Lori


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

T!!!!! I have been thinking about you today! How are you doing??

I haven't been sewing today, per se....does shopping with intent count?

100AcrePrincess- that fabric house is AWESOME!!!!!!! And I cant believe you whipped that outfit up in a morning! So cute! Wish it was warm enough here for those clothes. Conneticut is having a very cool Spring. 64 here today and a little breezy. 

SO. I went and got adjusted this morning...ahhhh. I can walk in there feeling so much pain and ready to cry at the drop of a hat (emotional)and within an hour of leaving I feel better. Although Getting around is becoming a challenge. My kitchen sink is filled with pots, et all. But it's hard to reach the handles and stand to do dishes, so I am trying not to look at them. I got 2 hours sleep last night.

I went to Joann's- I just had to get that Fancy Nancy fabric- and they had it!!!- in cotton and flannel. $7.99 a yard! But it's so darn cute! I will absolutely be doing a sun dress- probably a simply sweet, and I want to make it tie on the shoulders. But that can wait til June.
And I had to get some rick rack to finish up the A-line for my neice- I finished the top, just have the easy fit shorts to do.
have to finish the cupcake purse (also an easy project)
And....sew the border on the Pooh quilt- which is complete otherwise. Well, that and cut out the binding fabric and backing, but I dont have to sew it on or sandwich or quilt because Im sending it out to be done. I have the stuff, but this is not a "must do" I just wanted the top to be done at least. 

I got my Quilter's Corner key card punched up today for the last time- and my next trip I have earned a $20 gift card!!!!!!
The shop owner loved the  Pooh quilt and wants to photograph it when its all done. (Im so flattered, she is such a talented quilter)

Sleeping, Eating, Cleaning and Sewing are the only things Im doing these days.

Megan still has a temp, but my reflexology appt is still on and the woman who is watching megan is okay with it. Megan is napping for the moment. I leave in an hour


My close friend just had her baby boy (6lb5oz) she was 2 days past due....
maybe her hubby got the weight wrong??? I know she's petit, but that seems like a little baby boy.


Eye sight- I have owned my machine for more than a year and just learned how to do the auto-threader about 2 months ago!! Good timing since Im learning if you like ot applique, you have to change threads a LOT!!

REALLY CUTE STUFF everybody!
I love the SisBoom fabric-s fibrant!!!
I have to admit, Im not a fan of the 70s- but its so much fun to see the beautiful photos everyone is taking. Now, Im jus waiting to see Tom's spin on it!!

maybe Ill try the babywearing thing, the problem is they are so expensive and Id really like to try them on first before buying. Are there stores that sell them?


----------



## Stephres

Does anyone else have "Where is my Hairbush?" stuck in their heads now?

Just me?

I would love a party like that, for me!


----------



## my*2*angels

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Rylie is sooooo cute!  Look at that smile....the tunic looks great, so does the Ariel outfit!



Thank you sooo much!



HeatherSue said:


> I just love seeing pictures of Rylie!! She is such a little cutie!!  I love her tunic and little shorts, too.  I love the Ariel outfit!



Awww, you are too sweet! Thank you!


----------



## minnie2

100AcrePrincess said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The pants are a Simplicity pattern that I've made about a million times - very similar to Carla's Easy Fits, I just had this one from way before.
> 
> The top is based on this tute:
> http://indietutes.blogspot.com/2008/02/corset-dress.html
> But I made it shorter to be a top & I left the back open.  I was really happy with how it came out & I really did make the whole thing start to finish in just a couple of hours & that including measuring a very busy 3 yr. old.
> 
> 
> 
> that figures....


Thanks!



I just tried to catch up and there is no way!!  Sorry!  I did see some beautiful things I missed!!!

*I asked a shirring ? but couldn't find the answer*I want to learn how to shirr and I di the whole wind the bobbin with elastic thread.  But it didn't work!  Could i have not wound the thread enough?  any help would be wonderful!!!!


----------



## emcreative

MouseTriper said:


> WOW...I think I shall nickname you, "research girl"....LOL...you ROCK with all the stuff you come up!!!!  I love it.  Now I need to know HOW you make those hotfix patterns again, I can't find where you posted that???  Pretty please???!!




I'll take research girl, lately since I don't sew I was more feeling like the pesky kid sister or the class pet, lol!

I'm having bad pain today but I promise I will make you a tut with photos.  I watch a video tut to learn how but there were some little things I discovered while making the first shirt that I felt made it even easier than the guys showed:

In the meantime here's a stone setting tut (from another source)
http://reviews.ebay.com/Make-a-Hot-...nes-amp-Rhinestuds_W0QQugidZ10000000000866673

and how to apply them:
http://reviews.ebay.com/How-to-appl...hinestud-transfers_W0QQugidZ10000000000867909

I do think just printing a regular outline off the computer, while "easier" in the beginning, would be harder overall than using a hotfix pattern because you'd have to try to space the stones correctly using little tweezers with no guide. You'd also be guessing the different sizes AND how many studs you'd need, and those things aren't cheap enough to just guess, y'know?


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Stephres said:


> Does anyone else have "Where is my Hairbush?" stuck in their heads now?
> 
> Just me?
> 
> I would love a party like that, for me!



You Had to mention the hairbrush song.  My youngest is 8.  He no longer watches Veggie Tales but When he was little he watched them ALL the time.  Over and Over and Over.  I know ALL and I do mean ALL of the songs and can sing them at will.  The hairbrush song is one of my favorites and I sing it alot when ever I can't find something.  Like Where is my seam ripper or Where are my scissors.  I drives the kids insane(Yah).  I also sing the bunny song alot too.  "I Love the bunny".  We have a puppy who has a bunny chew toy and I sing it to him so much my husband now sings it and He has never seen the movie.   I am glad to see I am not the only one who gets the kids songs stuck in my head.  Although I am probably the worst case!!!!


----------



## emcreative

KarenW said:


> That is funny!  When I first told my son that I needed to go there he went into this whole "nerd" routine based on the idea that they never see girls in there.  I had to tell him that it wasn't very nice, but it really was funny.




Okay since we're all friends now, I'll make a confession- I'm a huge nerd.  Yes, a Star Wars Loving, Science Fiction movie watching, Anime worshiping, Video Game playing, comic book nerd.

Comic books were actually the biggest way I helped Em to learn to read. When she was struggling with that (she was the lowest reader in her grade and had to be in a special program) was also the time she was receiving OT for her sensory issues twice a week.  (This was also when I was a much younger and less fluffy single mom)

Well at least once a week we'd walk across the street from OT to a wonderful "Mom and Pop" comic shop, where she'd get to pick her own comic, which she DID love to read (btw now we can't stop her from reading. THe one and only time she was grounded, the punishment was she was only allowed to read for fun 1.5 hours a day!)

Of course you'd get a lot of looks being a female in the comic shop, but I think comic book types are generally shyer unless you strictly want to talk nerd things.  Approaching females in general though didn't happen- UNTIL my cell phone rang one day while I was shopping comics, and played...the theme from the X-Men cartoon. 

You know the "bees to honey" saying? LOL yeah.  It was kinda funny to be honest. But yes, be a female, go to a comic book shop and have your phone play a superhero cartoon theme, and you get a LOT of attention (of course I just smiled and said no thank you).

Interesting enough, I did end up marrying another Star Wars Loving, Science Fiction movie watching, Anime worshiping, Video Game playing, comic book nerd, but I didn't meet him in the comic shop...I met him playing a video game!  

Embarrassing confession time over.  I'm going to blame my openness on pain and pain medication, okay?


----------



## ireland_nicole

Stephres said:


> Does anyone else have "Where is my Hairbush?" stuck in their heads now?
> 
> Just me?
> 
> I would love a party like that, for me!



I didn't realize I was singing it until the kids started singing along oops LOL
Great party btw!


----------



## emcreative

I'm sorry I'm still learning who everyone is and their names, talents and kid ages:

For the person wanting a Star Wars tee for their daughter, I can't remember how old she is, but if she's older you're welcome to use some of my art for an iron on (it probably won't appeal to a younger girl).

A girl stormtrooper:





A regular stormtrooper:





Maybe someone on the DIS boards could play with them to put them in a name or something?  They're wondermakers over there.

LOL And I think you said you're meeting your brother?  Here's a grown boy one, a scene from Jabba's Palace:





Now I'm hobbling back to bed for a while to try and pray this pain goes away.


----------



## tricia

I have a question for anyone who owns the Perfectly Preppy Skorts and Skirts pattern.  what waist or hip measurement does it go up to?  It says to age 12, but what is that in measurements?  I would like to buy it and make one for my neice (and possibly even me), but only if it is at least big enough for her.


----------



## reservations4five

HELP!

 I just found these in the bag my machine came to me with. Can anyone tell me what they are for bylooking at them?


----------



## my*2*angels

tricia said:


> I have a question for anyone who owns the Perfectly Preppy Skorts and Skirts pattern.  what waist or hip measurement does it go up to?  It says to age 12, but what is that in measurements?  I would like to buy it and make one for my neice (and possibly even me), but only if it is at least big enough for her.



size 12=31". HTH!


----------



## jham

Love the veggie tales party and doll house!  So cute!



reservations4five said:


> HELP!
> 
> I just found these in the bag my machine came to me with. Can anyone tell me what they are for bylooking at them?


 
probably, but a bigger picture would help a lot!  The biggest one looks like a buttonhole foot but seriously, a bigger picture!

So I wasn't loving the Garanimals tank tops having ruffles, I mean that kind of gets in the way of applique, KWIM?  But then I sewed ribbon around the ruffles and I love it!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

emcreative said:


> Okay since we're all friends now, I'll make a confession- I'm a huge nerd.  Yes, a Star Wars Loving, Science Fiction movie watching, Anime worshiping, Video Game playing, comic book nerd.


You should try being one of 2 girls in a class full of guys like that. It took 2 semesters before one of these guys was able to ask me a question. At first they had this attitude like they knew more than me now they ask me for help.  I too like Star Wars. I know what XBox, PS3 and Wii are and I can tell you the difference between each one and the pros and cons of each system. I find this funny because I watch DH play WOW (he finally got me hooked) while I add girly ruffles to pink dresses and help him come up with names for characters (If see him around Nutless Squirrel is a name I came up with).  I prefer to be called Geek though. It implies technology.


----------



## my*2*angels

jham said:


> Love the veggie tales party and doll house!  So cute!
> 
> 
> 
> probably, but a bigger picture would help a lot!  The biggest one looks like a buttonhole foot but seriously, a bigger picture!
> 
> So I wasn't loving the Garanimals tank tops having ruffles, I mean that kind of gets in the way of applique, KWIM?  But then I sewed ribbon around the ruffles and I love it!



Jeanne I LOVE this!  I was wanting to do something zebra, this is FANTASTIC!  Hope you don't mind me casing you??!!


----------



## KarenW

emcreative said:


> Okay since we're all friends now, I'll make a confession- I'm a huge nerd.  Yes, a Star Wars Loving, Science Fiction movie watching, Anime worshiping, Video Game playing, comic book nerd.
> 
> Comic books were actually the biggest way I helped Em to learn to read. When she was struggling with that (she was the lowest reader in her grade and had to be in a special program) was also the time she was receiving OT for her sensory issues twice a week.  (This was also when I was a much younger and less fluffy single mom)
> 
> Well at least once a week we'd walk across the street from OT to a wonderful "Mom and Pop" comic shop, where she'd get to pick her own comic, which she DID love to read (btw now we can't stop her from reading. THe one and only time she was grounded, the punishment was she was only allowed to read for fun 1.5 hours a day!)
> 
> Of course you'd get a lot of looks being a female in the comic shop, but I think comic book types are generally shyer unless you strictly want to talk nerd things.  Approaching females in general though didn't happen- UNTIL my cell phone rang one day while I was shopping comics, and played...the theme from the X-Men cartoon.
> 
> You know the "bees to honey" saying? LOL yeah.  It was kinda funny to be honest. But yes, be a female, go to a comic book shop and have your phone play a superhero cartoon theme, and you get a LOT of attention (of course I just smiled and said no thank you).
> 
> Interesting enough, I did end up marrying another Star Wars Loving, Science Fiction movie watching, Anime worshiping, Video Game playing, comic book nerd, but I didn't meet him in the comic shop...I met him playing a video game!
> 
> Embarrassing confession time over.  I'm going to blame my openness on pain and pain medication, okay?



I hope you didn't take offense at my comments!  I sure didn't mean any. I like nerds and my son (the one who called it the nerd store) has at least one good friend who is very much into comic books and such.  I strongly suspect that DS9 is developing into quite the nerd, himself.  It's all about Star Wars and Transformers with that guy!  And let me tell you, you are one talented nerd!! (I mean that with the highest respect)


----------



## tricia

my*2*angels said:


> size 12=31". HTH!



31" waist???  Woo Hoo.  I can even make one for myself


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

This has got to be our fastest moving thread yet.  Teresa moved us on 4/8 and at this rate we'll be on Part 14 by tomorrow...and Teresa is on vacation.  Heather- can you move us while she's gone????


----------



## HeatherSue

-
-
-
-
-
I FINALLY updated my trip report!

Just click on the big green bar in my siggy!  This is the Disboutique meet day!

For all the newbies, you might want to check it out! A bunch of disboutiquers met up at Epcot and you'll be able to put some faces with names!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

KarenW said:


> I hope you didn't take offense at my comments!  I sure didn't mean any. I like nerds and my son (the one who called it the nerd store) has at least one good friend who is very much into comic books and such.  I strongly suspect that DS9 is developing into quite the nerd, himself.  It's all about Star Wars and Transformers with that guy!  And let me tell you, you are one talented nerd!! (I mean that with the highest respect)


I don't think anyone was offended. In fact most of the "nerds" and "Geeks" that I know all embrace their nerdiness and geekiness. It has actually become acceptable to be called this.


----------



## my*2*angels

tricia said:


> 31" waist???  Woo Hoo.  I can even make one for myself



That is the hip measurement! Sorry, should have specified!


----------



## reservations4five

Sorry!! Here is a better picture..


----------



## emcreative

KarenW said:


> I hope you didn't take offense at my comments!  I sure didn't mean any.



Oh no not at all!  We use that term and Geek with a badge of honor around here.  If you call one of the kids Nerd or Geek they reply with THANK YOU!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

HeatherSue said:


> -
> -
> -
> -
> -
> I FINALLY updated my trip report!
> 
> Just click on the big green bar in my siggy!  This is the Disboutique meet day!
> 
> For all the newbies, you might want to check it out! A bunch of disboutiquers met up at Epcot and you'll be able to put some faces with names!




About time...come ON...this had to have been the best day of your life.  The day you met me


----------



## tricia

my*2*angels said:


> That is the hip measurement! Sorry, should have specified!



no problem.  thanks for the quick answers


----------



## minnie2

emcreative said:


> Okay since we're all friends now, I'll make a confession- I'm a huge nerd.  Yes, a Star Wars Loving, Science Fiction movie watching, Anime worshiping, Video Game playing, comic book nerd.
> 
> Comic books were actually the biggest way I helped Em to learn to read. When she was struggling with that (she was the lowest reader in her grade and had to be in a special program) was also the time she was receiving OT for her sensory issues twice a week.  (This was also when I was a much younger and less fluffy single mom)
> 
> Well at least once a week we'd walk across the street from OT to a wonderful "Mom and Pop" comic shop, where she'd get to pick her own comic, which she DID love to read (btw now we can't stop her from reading. THe one and only time she was grounded, the punishment was she was only allowed to read for fun 1.5 hours a day!)
> 
> Of course you'd get a lot of looks being a female in the comic shop, but I think comic book types are generally shyer unless you strictly want to talk nerd things.  Approaching females in general though didn't happen- UNTIL my cell phone rang one day while I was shopping comics, and played...the theme from the X-Men cartoon.
> 
> You know the "bees to honey" saying? LOL yeah.  It was kinda funny to be honest. But yes, be a female, go to a comic book shop and have your phone play a superhero cartoon theme, and you get a LOT of attention (of course I just smiled and said no thank you).
> 
> Interesting enough, I did end up marrying another Star Wars Loving, Science Fiction movie watching, Anime worshiping, Video Game playing, comic book nerd, but I didn't meet him in the comic shop...I met him playing a video game!
> 
> Embarrassing confession time over.  I'm going to blame my openness on pain and pain medication, okay?


you are too funny!  



jham said:


> Love the veggie tales party and doll house!  So cute!
> 
> 
> 
> probably, but a bigger picture would help a lot!  The biggest one looks like a buttonhole foot but seriously, a bigger picture!
> 
> So I wasn't loving the Garanimals tank tops having ruffles, I mean that kind of gets in the way of applique, KWIM?  But then I sewed ribbon around the ruffles and I love it!


You are so creative!  I love it!


----------



## HeatherSue

my*2*angels said:


> Thank you sooo much!
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, you are too sweet! Thank you!


Mindy!  I almost didn't recognize you with your new avatar!! You're a cutie, too!!



minnie2 said:


> *I asked a shirring ? but couldn't find the answer*I want to learn how to shirr and I di the whole wind the bobbin with elastic thread.  But it didn't work!  Could i have not wound the thread enough?  any help would be wonderful!!!!


Did you try to hit it with some steam?  Mine doesn't really shirr up very well until I use my iron and hit it with lots of steam.



emcreative said:


> Okay since we're all friends now, I'll make a confession- I'm a huge nerd.  Yes, a Star Wars Loving, Science Fiction movie watching, Anime worshiping, Video Game playing, comic book nerd.


We love nerds!  I had a weirdo club in 2nd grade.  Now I'm more of a dork (hence the title of my TR).  



jham said:


>


I love it!  What a cute idea!  Lily is looking particularly adorable today!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> This has got to be our fastest moving thread yet.  Teresa moved us on 4/8 and at this rate we'll be on Part 14 by tomorrow...and Teresa is on vacation.  Heather- can you move us while she's gone????


I would be honored to start the new thread if we get there before Teresa gets back!

The thread is moving so quickly because there aren't very many obnoxiously long multi-quotes like mine! I think each page is about 15 posts long, regardless of how long each post is.  So, if everybody multi-quotes, the threads last longer.  



reservations4five said:


>



The bookmarks have a section called "Sewing Machines and Attachments". You should be able to find out what they somewhere in there.  I'm pretty sure the long one is a buttonholer foot.


----------



## my*2*angels

HeatherSue said:


> Mindy!  I almost didn't recognize you with your new avatar!! You're a cutie, too!!



Oh my you are too sweet!


----------



## minnie2

HeatherSue said:


> Did you try to hit it with some steam?  Mine doesn't really shirr up very well until I use my iron and hit it with lots of steam.
> .



Nope i will try that!  I am doing it on scrap to see if I can getit too work before I tryit on what I would like to shirr!


----------



## ireland_nicole

jham said:


> Love the veggie tales party and doll house!  So cute!
> 
> 
> 
> probably, but a bigger picture would help a lot!  The biggest one looks like a buttonhole foot but seriously, a bigger picture!
> 
> So I wasn't loving the Garanimals tank tops having ruffles, I mean that kind of gets in the way of applique, KWIM?  But then I sewed ribbon around the ruffles and I love it!


super, super cute!  love the zebra print.


----------



## SallyfromDE

minnie2 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I just tried to catch up and there is no way!!  Sorry!  I did see some beautiful things I missed!!!
> 
> *I asked a shirring ? but couldn't find the answer*I want to learn how to shirr and I di the whole wind the bobbin with elastic thread.  But it didn't work!  Could i have not wound the thread enough?  any help would be wonderful!!!!



I had to wind mine tight to get the look I wanted.


----------



## Clutterbug

100AcrePrincess said:


>



What a fun party and I love all the projects, but that house is the best!!




my*2*angels said:


> WOW!  I haven't been on in so long and I have missed out!  I wanted to post my little Rylie in her Sophie tunic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her little girl is about the same size as Rylie so that worked out well!



I love your new av, Mindi!  So good to see you!  I love both of the outfits and Rylie is such a cutie. 



minnie2 said:


> *I asked a shirring ? but couldn't find the answer*I want to learn how to shirr and I di the whole wind the bobbin with elastic thread.  But it didn't work!  Could i have not wound the thread enough?  any help would be wonderful!!!!



I think that we came to a consensus here that the Brother machines with the drop-in bobbin aren't very good at shirring.  Mine, in particular, doesn't seem to keep the elastic tight enough.  Not sure what type of machine you have, but that might be an answer even though it's a frustrating one.




emcreative said:


> Now I'm hobbling back to bed for a while to try and pray this pain goes away.



Sorry that you are feeling badly. 



reservations4five said:


> HELP!
> 
> I just found these in the bag my machine came to me with. Can anyone tell me what they are for bylooking at them?



I think the first one is a zipper foot and then a button hole foot then a clear applique foot?  Just my guesses.


----------



## twob4him

OK people you're killing me....hahahaha....I am sorry but I had to skim...sorry if I left anyone out! I love that cute zebra outfit on Lily! Too cute!! And Mindy, your dd is adorable in her tunic with her big smile! I wanna see more of her! I love your new avatar too! Those poodle skirts are wonderful...and Heather....you are still working on your tr???? Love all of the tester tunics! Great job ladies and gentleman!!! 

*I just wanted to say thank you to everyone for the kind compliments! You all made my day!*


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

reservations4five said:


> Sorry!! Here is a better picture..



I am thinking the first one is a zipper foot, and the long one is the buttonhole foot.  I have one that looks like the third one with my machine...and I looked in my manual, and it is called the monogramming foot....not sure about the last one.


----------



## minnie2

Clutterbug said:


> I think that we came to a consensus here that the Brother machines with the drop-in bobbin aren't very good at shirring.  Mine, in particular, doesn't seem to keep the elastic tight enough.  Not sure what type of machine you have, but that might be an answer even though it's a frustrating one.



Yup I have a brother!  UGH I will try the steaming like Heather said and maybe I will get lucky...


----------



## *Toadstool*

ireland_nicole said:


> Serger question:  So, I've been sewing like crazy (will post pics when hubby brings my camera home from his business trip.)  And I'm starting to think a serger is a necessity, not a luxury.  Only problem is, $$$.  I've found some of the Singer type machines on sale around 225-250; is it worth it to get one of these?  Or should I save up for a Bernina/Janome type version?  I'm not planning to sell, just make stuff for my family and gifts.  Thanks.


I just got my Babylock Evolve a couple weeks ago. I never had a serger before, and now I don't ever want to be without it. I think my favorite is the 5 thread safety stitch and the rolled hem. Alot of machines don't have the 5 thread. It is a 3 thread overlock with a chainstitch in front of it. This way I can sew things exclusively on the serger without having the thread showing through when you pull the seam and see those white threads showing through.. eeek! that would have driven me crazy. I know it doesn't bother some people. The rolled hem is FANTASTIC though! I totally hope you can get one. Most people would probably be satisfied with the 250 ones. I was just tempted by all these ladies around me that have Evolves. I blame them! It has jet air threading. <3!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I need to ask for prayers...I wish I could go into detail right now, but I am not sure I should share on a public forum...but just say we are having a hard time in our community right now and we need prayers for sure!   Ugh...that's all I can say!


Hope you are okay! I am not sure if you posted an update that I missed.



bear_mom said:


> Back from our 9 day trip, we had a great time. We stayed at the Pop and had GREAT bus service. The girls got lots of comments on their custom outfits, except they didn't want to dress the same on this trip so they wore their matching outfits on different days. Guess it had to come to an end sometime. The only disappointment was Jenna was so excited to see Tink and she wanted to save her Tink outfit for that day. So we get to Toontown early, still have a 45 minute wait and then Tink doesn't say a word about her outfit. She was pretty disappointed. This is the outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emily


Aww!!! How upsettting about Tink!! Poor little girl! The outfit is really cute though. Sad that tink may have ruined it for her. 



EnchantedPrincess said:


> Thought I would share some of my latest sewing....
> 
> T-shirt for ds for dinner at Ohana....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up:
> 
> 
> This is for dd..and I am not sure if I really like the "flower" buttons that I used on the applique.  I still have to do the button holes.


Your appliques look so good! Omgoosh!!! 
I LOOOVE the minnie dress. That fabric is going to be on my must have list!



danicaw said:


> So I had some time yesterday before a hair appointment and wandered into a sewing machine store.... I was hoping for more info about a ruffle foot for my machine. The ladies working don't think my machine will take one... poo. But they did encourage me to upgrade. They showed me the latest and greatest Brother/Disney machine.... insert drool here.... this thing is COOL. And 160 included Disney embroidery images ain't bad.
> So the super good deal they offered me was 7998.00 with trade in....
> Oh, I am still giggling.
> Maybe someday. It is a seriously cool machine. The ladies at the store had a great sense of humor about it all. They were just having fun showing me all the features of the thing. Apparently one of them just bought herself one. I wonder what kind of employee discount the get


I seriously plan on getting one of these fancy machines. I want to sew for out when DD is older, and think it is worth the investment... 
My MIL used to work for Bernina.. she got to buy her machine at wholesale. I think it was about half price.  They gave her a free top of the line Bernina serger too. I can't believe she quit. 



ibesue said:


> You would love the machine!!  And really you can't put a price on happiness??   So back in the day, my DH bought me the top of the line Baby Lock!  I love it and wouldn't give it up.... except every time I take it in for servicing.... they tell me they can upgrade me to the newest Baby Lock for only 160 a month!!!  First time they told me that, I laughed, but it pops into my head ALL the time!!!  It comes with a little "snowman"... I was like what???  Yeah, you put the snowman on you hoop, exactly where you want the embroidery to start, and that is where it starts.  No more guessing and hoping the machine starts where you want it to start!


Oh my goodness.. I definitely need a snowman!!! I hope Viking has that on their machines too. I am pretty in love with Babylock right now because of my serger though.  160 a month makes it hard to say no I bet. I hope you get it so you can help enable me to get one myself. hah!



danicaw said:


> Yeah! I was telling hubby, imagine the stash I could put together with 7K.


 With 7k you could probably build a building to put your stash in and still get a huge stash. 





coteau_chick said:


> I just have to show all of you my dd Courtney's prom picture.  My baby is growing up so fast.  She is such a good girl.  I am so proud of her.  I guess I bragged enough.  I just wanted to share my picture.


She is beautiful! That dress is fab too. I love anything pink!


----------



## *Toadstool*

KARAJ said:


> Would you mind sharing where you got the appliques for the Little Einsteins?? I have been looking for one for Hollywood Studios and I really like that one.
> 
> And, I LOVE your Minnie with the flower buttons!!


There is someone on ebay and etsy that sells them. I'm not sure if stitch on time sells them. PM me if you need a link to them. My favorite were the ones on ebay. I digitized my own when I made a LE dress. I still need to post that one. I only posted really fuzzy pictures of it on my DD.






praline3001 said:


> I actually bought them already, childrens place had them on sale for $4 a piece and they were a lot better made than the walmart ones. I was going to go with walmart until I saw those
> 
> They are more knit shorts than bikers but VERY cute.


Ooooh I love CC knit shorts. They are so soft!!! I need to get some.




emcreative said:


> Oh yeah and in talking her today I discovered that during the field trip to the zoo today, one of the parents seemed to think it was okay to walk from the bus into the zoo right next to my daughter SMOKING THE WHOLE FREAKING TIME! What part of "severe asthma" does the school not understand?!?! (She can't even go outside if it's under a certain temperature).
> 
> I feel a bit lady doggish but I really think I need to write to the teacher and the principal and tell them it is NOT acceptable for a parent to smoke on a field trip!!


 That is just horrible. My DH has this problem while he works offshore. He can't breath when people smoke, but they just don't get it. 



kmbyoung94 said:


> Do you have as much fun watching her eyes light up as I do when my 3 year old daughter gets a new outfit. She runs over and tells me "Mommy, I know you love me!" That is the best ever!


 awww.. How sweet.





MinnieVanMom said:


> I love to shirr the backs for a great fit. I wind my bobbin by hand and make it as tight as my old hands can get it around the bobbin. I also find my first shirr line is loose at the top so I now start in the middle then work up and down.
> 
> I hope this helps.


I still can't get it to work. I called the dealer where I got my machine and she said it is probably how my machine bobbin is made. Ugh... 
I hope I can figure something else out to make it work.


jessica52877 said:


> I failed shirring 101! I do plan on trying again and think part of my problem was I was going through 3 layers and the other was I didn't wind the bobbin tight enough. I tried it over and over and over!


Glad I am not the only one who can't get this "simple" technique to work. I feel so dumb. 



MouseTriper said:


> *Oh my goodness you guys, I have some really WONDERFUL news!!!!! ABSOLUTELY wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We just found out late yesterday that we will FINALLY be able to adopt our beautiful baby boy!!!!! After 17 very long months of worrying and fearing the worst, we finally have an adoption date!!!! Oh I am soooooooo excited!!!! This smile has not left my face since I heard the news! In the beginning of July our son will become ours legally forever and ever!!! No more worrying that he will be ripped from our lives!!! This huge weight of fear has been lifted and we have truly been blessed!!!!!!!!! Oh I can not wait......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you all so much for your kind thoughts and prayers. You guys are the best and I love being a part of this group!!!! THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


I know I am late, but congrats! How relieving this must be!



100AcrePrincess said:


> We also had one with the families from out Life Group at church, but they didn't wear the tutus that day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Easter dresses(I love all the dogwood blossoms on the ground - almost looks like snow - except for the cold part):


Love the Easter Feliz dresses!!
I saw you said you are in a Life Group. I didn't realize other churches call it that. I am in one on Tuesday nights. It is probably my favorite day of the week because of that. We have been doing Beth Moore studies. 




jham said:


>


Love it! Lilly is such a lucky girl. I need to make Hannah a mikadonald dress! hehe!




billwendy said:


>


Wow! So cute! LOOOOOOVE that fabric.



mirandag819 said:


>


Cute! I just bought tons of that fabric. She looks adorable in that dress.



mom2prettyprincess said:


> If you want I can get you some! I live VERY close to JoAnn's was actually there yesterday and picked up alot of stuff, they had lots of Disney on clearance. among others. Let me know if you want me to get it for you.


 Did they have any strawbery shortcake?? I have the blue patwork one, but am looking for anything else.




kstgelais4 said:


> I was going to recommend The babywearer dot com. but I see Flea beat me to it. I am not surprised you are a babywearer too!!
> I also like to use cotton gauze for summer time wraps. They are not heavy and keep rather cool.
> And for some inspiration:
> (please excuse how awful I look in these pics  I do not photograph well!)


Is that a BB slen or something like that? I have a BB slen.. I think that is what it is. I have the pink one. I didn't use it that much. My DD didn't like it.  I am keeping it though. It is so yummy and soft! I loved the babywearer forums.






ibesue said:


>


Your DD looks sooo familiar!!! Surely she doesn't live in Louisiana???




praline3001 said:


> Hey gals! The test track and EE dress came in today and they are SOOOO adorable! Here are a few shots I took.
> For those who don't remember I DID NOT MAKE THESE LOL
> I did help with the colors and I did come up with the design


I know I commented on these before she tried them on, but they are just so beautiful! Good job on the designing. Is it bad that everytime I see your name I want to go and make pralines????? My maw maw used to make them all the time. She has passed away. I wish she used recipes. She always did it by scratch and we never have found a recipe that tastes the same. 



ireland_nicole said:


> my first zipper!


What pattern did you use for the bodice? I love that! It is beautiful! You sure do learn fast!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> all the babywearing talk has me thinking.
> I wanted to do this last time and bought a ring sling and a baby bjorn and DD did not like either of them, in fact, she didn't like swaddling either. She would tolerate it for about 5 minutes and then cry.
> I hadnt even considered it with the new baby. I never loved the sling all that much, I found it akward to put on- I hate things that go over my head I guess. and then there was all the adjusting each time I used it, had to tighten after putting on, then loosen to take off, etc. The bjorn was somewhat easier to get on and off, but she didnt like being held close. I would try to go for walks in the neighborhood (although I really had hoped to wear her around the house) and most of the time I would have to turn back from my walk cause she was unhappy (and quite often she would get hot and sweaty)
> 
> What do you experts think of ring slings and baby bjorn???


You should go over to thebabywearer forums if you haven't already. They don't speak highly of baby bjorns. I blame baby bjorn for me not wearing my DD early enough for her to love it. I had one of those and it was so uncomfortable when she was newborn!!!!



eeyore3847 said:


> And here is a new Patriotic set I did this year.... Totally reversable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


That looks so cute! JoJo always makes me smile!



HeatherSue said:


> I designed and digitized the embroidery on the neckline myself! I'm hoping to open up an etsy shop for my digitized embroidery soon.



Wow! That is so cute! Did you shrink the pattern to make it fit tighter? I don't like the looser fitting ones so much. Your neckline embroidery is precious!!! 



emcreative said:


> Well, I finished one design and got it on the shirt!



Really cute. I don't have the steady hands to do that.
At least when working with smocking I just get poked with a needle if I mess up. Hotfix sounds like I'd burn myself!!!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> By the way- Toadstool- here is my new foot- I went and bought it the other day. I used it today for the first time. While it's supposed to be geared towards quilters, I tried it out on CarlaC's Aline- so lots of curves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I paid $16.75 for mine, but I just found it on sewingmachineplus.com for $11.95
> You can use the guide at 1/4" or shift your needle to the left to where it fits in the little hole and it does 5/8"
> I really liked that I knew my accuracy was perfect as long as my fabric touched the guide.
> I have found that what kind of thread you use can alter your measurement ever so slightly.
> I'm very eager to put this to work on my quilt projects, I have a king size quilt to start this summer or fall that has log cabin, courthouse step and greek-snail trail blocks that require absolute accuracy in order to fit together correctly and this little foot will be a great help.
> My only issue is that my eyesight at night isn't the best and the guide is black- I wish the guide was white or something brighter in color...
> 
> 
> QUESTION_
> If I am doing an A-line swing top (should fall below hip) should I do a straight short or a bloomer type short? I was thinking of running some elastic thru about 1.5" from the hem line?
> 
> 
> Megan came down with a fever today, which might explain all the meltdowns we have been dealing with for the last few days. Temp was 101.5, I took her to Doc, just in case, the quick strip test for strep came back negative, but culture will come back tomorrow. Dr says odds are its just a virus at this point- wash my hands and if I have to kiss her, only on the top of her head!!! Do you have any idea how hard that is!!!!



Ooooh.. Thanks for posting the picture of the foot. I want one now. I know what to ask for now. I use 1/4 inch topstitching alot, so that would probalby be faster than having to go super slow to make it perfect!
I hope Megan feels better. I hope you don't get sick. That would be so bad for you right now!! It has to be hard for no kisses too. I usually catch broncchitus every year so I know how it is for no kisses!
I love bloomers with A-lines. It gives it that extra girly flair. I think the 1.5 from the hemline casing would work fine. I do like my bloomers extra poofy though. It makes the dress poof out if you do it that way. I use Kari Meccas underclothes pattern for my bloomers. They have lots of poof! I did use the commercial pattern ones until she got older though. 




HeatherSue said:


> OOOH!!! Your fabric looks so pretty!!
> 
> It was really interesting when I went into the "nerd store" to get my comic book boards. They looked at me like I had 3 heads! I don't think they'd ever seen a "girl" in there before! But, the nice thing was, they waited on me hand and foot. They let me cut in line in front of all of the guys and they even offered to carry them out to the car for me! That is something that has NEVER happened!


I dated a guy that managed a comic book store, and I totally know how you feel. You get lots of drooling and blank stares. I love nerds.. I married one.  We met online in a very nerdy way.



my*2*angels said:


> WOW! I haven't been on in so long and I have missed out! I wanted to post my little Rylie in her Sophie tunic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pattern is so cute and very easy! No gathering, elastic, zippers or buttons if you choose! Also wanted to show off an outfit I recently made for a customer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her little girl is about the same size as Rylie so that worked out well!


Omgoodness! Rylie is soooo adorable! Her smile just makes me giggle! Love the outfits too. 



100AcrePrincess said:


>


So cute! We love veggietales! By we I mean DH and I! Hannah thinks it is okay, but definitely does not adore it like I do. 



Stephres said:


> Does anyone else have "Where is my Hairbush?" stuck in their heads now?


*nods*



minnie2 said:


> *I asked a shirring ? but couldn't find the answer*I want to learn how to shirr and I di the whole wind the bobbin with elastic thread. But it didn't work! Could i have not wound the thread enough? any help would be wonderful!!!!


Some people say to wind it tighter. That didn't help for me. I am having the same problem!! It just stays flat. No shirring happening. Did you try steaming it or putting it in the dryer a little damp?? People told me to try that, but it didn't help me. Someone told me it is my machine. If you have an older machine with a side bobbin that you don't drop in it supposed to work better. I am baffled because everyone says it is so easy.


jham said:


>


Ooooh! Love it! I need some of those tanks now. Thanks Jeanne.. lol 



reservations4five said:


> Sorry!! Here is a better picture..


First one looks like a zipper foot to me. I use my zipper foot like that alot for attaching mini piping. The third one looks just like a basic clear foot. I use mine more than the regular foot. It is just so you can see better.

*Update on my "stuff" *
I went to the endo specialist yesterday. Drove 3 hours to get there. I came out of there feeling alot better about everything though. He did offere me the hope that I was looking for. He is giving me medication to make my body go into menopause in hopes that the endo goes away. I am hoping it doesn't make me miserable.
He is not even sure that it is endo though. He said some of my story doesn't sound like endo. We didn't have trouble conceiving for one thing. We haven't tried since Hannah though. He said it is better to treat one thing and see if my pain goes away. I just am praying that it works. Some days I can not walk I am in so much pain. It is hard with a 3 year old too. I can't pick her up most days. She keeps putting bandaids on me to make my boo boo go away. Poor baby! My DH is such an understanding man. He is so supportive. I thank God everyday for him. We are going to also try accupuncture which is probably going to be very expensive as insurance doesn't cover it. He said that accupuncture has helped several of his chronic pain patients. Too bad the closest one is an hour away! I am desperate for pain relief though so I plan on trying it.


----------



## my*2*angels

Clutterbug said:


> I love your new av, Mindi!  So good to see you!  I love both of the outfits and Rylie is such a cutie.



Thanks!  You are so sweet!



twob4him said:


> OK people you're killing me....hahahaha....I am sorry but I had to skim...sorry if I left anyone out! I love that cute zebra outfit on Lily! Too cute!! And Mindy, your dd is adorable in her tunic with her big smile! I wanna see more of her! I love your new avatar too! Those poodle skirts are wonderful...and Heather....you are still working on your tr???? Love all of the tester tunics! Great job ladies and gentleman!!!
> 
> *I just wanted to say thank you to everyone for the kind compliments! You all made my day!*



Thank you so much!



*Toadstool* said:


> Omgoodness! Rylie is soooo adorable! Her smile just makes me giggle! Love the outfits too.
> 
> 
> I went to the endo specialist yesterday. Drove 3 hours to get there. I came out of there feeling alot better about everything though. He did offere me the hope that I was looking for. He is giving me medication to make my body go into menopause in hopes that the endo goes away. I am hoping it doesn't make me miserable.
> He is not even sure that it is endo though. He said some of my story doesn't sound like endo. We didn't have trouble conceiving for one thing. We haven't tried since Hannah though. He said it is better to treat one thing and see if my pain goes away. I just am praying that it works. Some days I can not walk I am in so much pain. It is hard with a 3 year old too. I can't pick her up most days. She keeps putting bandaids on me to make my boo boo go away. Poor baby! My DH is such an understanding man. He is so supportive. I thank God everyday for him. We are going to also try accupuncture which is probably going to be very expensive as insurance doesn't cover it. He said that accupuncture has helped several of his chronic pain patients. Too bad the closest one is an hour away! I am desperate for pain relief though so I plan on trying it.



AWWW, you are so sweet!  I will continue to pray for you!  It must be terrible to be in so much pain, especially with a little one!  I hope you can find an answer and some relief soon!


----------



## revrob

my*2*angels said:


> Thank you sooo much!
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, you are too sweet! Thank you!




Look at you with your cute avatar!  Love it!  



emcreative said:


> I'll take research girl, lately since I don't sew I was more feeling like the pesky kid sister or the class pet, lol!
> 
> I'm having bad pain today but I promise I will make you a tut with photos.  I watch a video tut to learn how but there were some little things I discovered while making the first shirt that I felt made it even easier than the guys showed:
> 
> In the meantime here's a stone setting tut (from another source)
> http://reviews.ebay.com/Make-a-Hot-...nes-amp-Rhinestuds_W0QQugidZ10000000000866673
> 
> and how to apply them:
> http://reviews.ebay.com/How-to-appl...hinestud-transfers_W0QQugidZ10000000000867909
> 
> I do think just printing a regular outline off the computer, while "easier" in the beginning, would be harder overall than using a hotfix pattern because you'd have to try to space the stones correctly using little tweezers with no guide. You'd also be guessing the different sizes AND how many studs you'd need, and those things aren't cheap enough to just guess, y'know?




wow, this is very helpful information!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## HeatherSue

I WAS JUST ON OPRAH!!!!

If you have been reading my TR, you'll know that there was a mystery family by the teacups when we were there.  There was a camera crew following them around and it was very curious.  

Well, I was just watching Oprah and she had the wife of Randy Pausch, the guy that gave "The Last Lecture" before he died of pancreatic cancer last July.  

The wife said that Randy loved Disney World and that they just took a trip there where they dedicated a plaque to her husband, by the TEACUPS!  They showed this picture:






When I looked at the picture really close, I saw a white blob and a pink blob walking.  That's MY MOM and ME!! 






I WAS ON OPRAH!!!!


----------



## *Toadstool*

http://bridgetbaxter.blogspot.com/2008/04/happy-anniversary-to-you.html

Apron dress tutorial in case anyone hasn't seen it.
I saw a dress made with this tutorial and might try it out.


----------



## emcreative

HeatherSue said:


> I WAS JUST ON OPRAH!!!!



OMG now I know an honest to goodness TV star!! That rawks!  

*JHam*, did you sew the ribbon the ruffle?  I'm guessing?  It looks so adorable!

*Toadstool* I'm sorry you've been feeling bad.    I really hope the meds bring you relief.  Hang in there!

And...believe it or not... drumroll please...

*TODAY I SIGNED UP TO TAKE SEWING 101~!*

It's just a 2.5 hour class at our local Joanns where you learn how to use your machine, but it's a start!  I can even bring in my own machine (I bought it at a garage sale 2 years ago and promptly stored it, I'm too scared to try it) so maybe by the time I'm done I'll know how to turn it on and load the thread!

And here is the 50's Primetime "dress" I "made" last night.  Of course it's all done on my computer in photoshop.  It uses the "Sweetheart Dress" pattern by Pretty Baby Boutique at youcanmakethis.com






I actually think it would be cuter with a yellow or pink dot dress and the same main color sash and zigzag trim, though, but all I could find in a photo of a dress with that pattern that was close to what I had in my head was a picture of the black dot. I'm not sure about the eyelet on the apron. My respect to the original sewer of the dress, I thought it would be okay to use it for illustration purposes since I made it just for fun and it's from a pattern that's readily available

Here's a larger copy of the apron logo I designed, a copy of the sign for the restaurant but with the name in the place of the clock:





So what do y'all think?  How could something like this be improved?   I feel like it's "missing something."  (Of course it will probably be 3 years or so before I could actually attempt sewing it, lol!) Like maybe instead of the name on the apron in the logo, it should be sewn on a patch up top like a name badge for a waitress.


----------



## jham

my*2*angels said:


> Jeanne I LOVE this! I was wanting to do something zebra, this is FANTASTIC! Hope you don't mind me casing you??!!


 


HeatherSue said:


> I WAS JUST ON OPRAH!!!!
> 
> If you have been reading my TR, you'll know that there was a mystery family by the teacups when we were there. There was a camera crew following them around and it was very curious.
> 
> Well, I was just watching Oprah and she had the wife of Randy Pausch, the guy that gave "The Last Lecture" before he died of pancreatic cancer last July.
> 
> The wife said that Randy loved Disney World and that they just took a trip there where they dedicated a plaque to her husband, by the TEACUPS! They showed this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I looked at the picture really close, I saw a white blob and a pink blob walking. That's MY MOM and ME!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WAS ON OPRAH!!!!


 
I am so proud to know you!


----------



## jham

For those of you with shirring issues, here is my story.  The first time I tried shirring, with my original machine, I think it was maybe a cheap old singer?  It was soooooo easy, nothing to it!  It shirred up like magic!  Then that machine broke and I got my drop-in brother and I have not been able to shir since.  I have tried and tried and I steam and heat and wind to no avail.  I will have to try again on my mom's 50 year old singer because it has the other type of bobbin.


----------



## jham

emcreative said:


> OMG now I know an honest to goodness TV star!! That rawks!
> 
> *JHam*, did you sew the ribbon the ruffle? I'm guessing? It looks so adorable!
> 
> *Toadstool* I'm sorry you've been feeling bad.  I really hope the meds bring you relief. Hang in there!
> 
> And...believe it or not... drumroll please...
> 
> *TODAY I SIGNED UP TO TAKE SEWING 101~!*
> 
> It's just a 2.5 hour class at our local Joanns where you learn how to use your machine, but it's a start! I can even bring in my own machine (I bought it at a garage sale 2 years ago and promptly stored it, I'm too scared to try it) so maybe by the time I'm done I'll know how to turn it on and load the thread!
> 
> And here is the 50's Primetime "dress" I "made" last night. Of course it's all done on my computer in photoshop. It uses the "Sweetheart Dress" pattern by Pretty Baby Boutique at youcanmakethis.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually think it would be cuter with a yellow or pink dot dress and the same main color sash and zigzag trim, though, but all I could find in a photo of a dress with that pattern that was close to what I had in my head was a picture of the black dot. I'm not sure about the eyelet on the apron. My respect to the original sewer of the dress, I thought it would be okay to use it for illustration purposes since I made it just for fun and it's from a pattern that's readily available
> 
> Here's a larger copy of the apron logo I designed, a copy of the sign for the restaurant but with the name in the place of the clock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what do y'all think? How could something like this be improved? I feel like it's "missing something." (Of course it will probably be 3 years or so before I could actually attempt sewing it, lol!) Like maybe instead of the name on the apron in the logo, it should be sewn on a patch up top like a name badge for a waitress.


 soooooooooo cute!  And yes, I just sewed the ribbon on the ruffles, but I did heat seal the edges of the ribbon first.


----------



## *Toadstool*

HeatherSue said:


> I WAS JUST ON OPRAH!!!!
> 
> If you have been reading my TR, you'll know that there was a mystery family by the teacups when we were there.  There was a camera crew following them around and it was very curious.
> 
> Well, I was just watching Oprah and she had the wife of Randy Pausch, the guy that gave "The Last Lecture" before he died of pancreatic cancer last July.
> 
> The wife said that Randy loved Disney World and that they just took a trip there where they dedicated a plaque to her husband, by the TEACUPS!  They showed this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I looked at the picture really close, I saw a white blob and a pink blob walking.  That's MY MOM and ME!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WAS ON OPRAH!!!!


Haha!! That is so awesome! I will go and watch the episode.


----------



## *Toadstool*

jham said:


> For those of you with shirring issues, here is my story.  The first time I tried shirring, with my original machine, I think it was maybe a cheap old singer?  It was soooooo easy, nothing to it!  It shirred up like magic!  Then that machine broke and I got my drop-in brother and I have not been able to shir since.  I have tried and tried and I steam and heat and wind to no avail.  I will have to try again on my mom's 50 year old singer because it has the other type of bobbin.


Glad you posted this. Now I don't feel as dumb. Seriously.. It is supposed to be easy. I just felt like I was so inadequate sewing wise because I can't do it!!!!!
I wonder if those kiddie machines they make would work??


----------



## revrob

emcreative said:


> OMG now I know an honest to goodness TV star!! That rawks!
> 
> *JHam*, did you sew the ribbon the ruffle?  I'm guessing?  It looks so adorable!
> 
> *Toadstool* I'm sorry you've been feeling bad.    I really hope the meds bring you relief.  Hang in there!
> 
> And...believe it or not... drumroll please...
> 
> *TODAY I SIGNED UP TO TAKE SEWING 101~!*
> 
> It's just a 2.5 hour class at our local Joanns where you learn how to use your machine, but it's a start!  I can even bring in my own machine (I bought it at a garage sale 2 years ago and promptly stored it, I'm too scared to try it) so maybe by the time I'm done I'll know how to turn it on and load the thread!
> 
> And here is the 50's Primetime "dress" I "made" last night.  Of course it's all done on my computer in photoshop.  It uses the "Sweetheart Dress" pattern by Pretty Baby Boutique at youcanmakethis.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually think it would be cuter with a yellow or pink dot dress and the same main color sash and zigzag trim, though, but all I could find in a photo of a dress with that pattern that was close to what I had in my head was a picture of the black dot. I'm not sure about the eyelet on the apron. My respect to the original sewer of the dress, I thought it would be okay to use it for illustration purposes since I made it just for fun and it's from a pattern that's readily available
> 
> Here's a larger copy of the apron logo I designed, a copy of the sign for the restaurant but with the name in the place of the clock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what do y'all think?  How could something like this be improved?   I feel like it's "missing something."  (Of course it will probably be 3 years or so before I could actually attempt sewing it, lol!) Like maybe instead of the name on the apron in the logo, it should be sewn on a patch up top like a name badge for a waitress.



I think that's cute!  And SERIOUSLY, I don't know why you think you can't sew?  I'm sure that once you take that class, you're gonna be off and running!  It really is not difficult!



*Toadstool* said:


> Glad you posted this. Now I don't feel as dumb. Seriously.. It is supposed to be easy. I just felt like I was so inadequate sewing wise because I can't do it!!!!!
> I wonder if those kiddie machines they make would work??




Adding myself to the "shirring disabled" list!  My shirring never seems to gather up as much as I would like.  That's why I don't use that technique!


----------



## MouseTriper

minnie2 said:


> The pink one is SisBoom fabric and the short sleeved one is just some fabric I got from walmart but when I saw the pattern I KNEW I had to make it with this pattern.  Not as soft and pretty as the sisboom though.


Aww, thank you.  I just love all the new fabrics!!!



emcreative said:


> I'll take research girl, lately since I don't sew I was more feeling like the pesky kid sister or the class pet, lol!
> 
> I'm having bad pain today but I promise I will make you a tut with photos.  I watch a video tut to learn how but there were some little things I discovered while making the first shirt that I felt made it even easier than the guys showed:
> 
> In the meantime here's a stone setting tut (from another source)
> http://reviews.ebay.com/Make-a-Hot-...nes-amp-Rhinestuds_W0QQugidZ10000000000866673
> 
> and how to apply them:
> http://reviews.ebay.com/How-to-appl...hinestud-transfers_W0QQugidZ10000000000867909
> 
> I do think just printing a regular outline off the computer, while "easier" in the beginning, would be harder overall than using a hotfix pattern because you'd have to try to space the stones correctly using little tweezers with no guide. You'd also be guessing the different sizes AND how many studs you'd need, and those things aren't cheap enough to just guess, y'know?


Awww you are such a sweetie!!!  Thank you for the links, I will be checking those out shortly.  I would love to see a tutorial if you create one.  You Rock!!!  

I am sorry you are in bad pain!!!  Did I miss something, did you get hurt??  I hope not.  I sure hope you feel better soon!!!



jham said:


> LSo I wasn't loving the Garanimals tank tops having ruffles, I mean that kind of gets in the way of applique, KWIM?  But then I sewed ribbon around the ruffles and I love it!


Awww what a GREAT idea!!!!  It looks awesome and Lily looks so dang cute.



*Toadstool* said:


> I know I am late, but congrats! How relieving this must be!


 Thank you so much!!!!  I am completely relieved!!!



HeatherSue said:


> I WAS JUST ON OPRAH!!!!
> 
> If you have been reading my TR, you'll know that there was a mystery family by the teacups when we were there.  There was a camera crew following them around and it was very curious.
> 
> Well, I was just watching Oprah and she had the wife of Randy Pausch, the guy that gave "The Last Lecture" before he died of pancreatic cancer last July.
> 
> The wife said that Randy loved Disney World and that they just took a trip there where they dedicated a plaque to her husband, by the TEACUPS!  They showed this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I looked at the picture really close, I saw a white blob and a pink blob walking.  That's MY MOM and ME!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WAS ON OPRAH!!!!


OMG goodness, how cool is that!!!!  I Tivo Oprah so I am going to have to watch this one!!!!



emcreative said:


> And...believe it or not... drumroll please...
> 
> *TODAY I SIGNED UP TO TAKE SEWING 101~!*
> 
> It's just a 2.5 hour class at our local Joanns where you learn how to use your machine, but it's a start!  I can even bring in my own machine (I bought it at a garage sale 2 years ago and promptly stored it, I'm too scared to try it) so maybe by the time I'm done I'll know how to turn it on and load the thread!
> 
> And here is the 50's Primetime "dress" I "made" last night.  Of course it's all done on my computer in photoshop.  It uses the "Sweetheart Dress" pattern by Pretty Baby Boutique at youcanmakethis.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually think it would be cuter with a yellow or pink dot dress and the same main color sash and zigzag trim, though, but all I could find in a photo of a dress with that pattern that was close to what I had in my head was a picture of the black dot. I'm not sure about the eyelet on the apron. My respect to the original sewer of the dress, I thought it would be okay to use it for illustration purposes since I made it just for fun and it's from a pattern that's readily available
> 
> Here's a larger copy of the apron logo I designed, a copy of the sign for the restaurant but with the name in the place of the clock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what do y'all think?  How could something like this be improved?   I feel like it's "missing something."  (Of course it will probably be 3 years or so before I could actually attempt sewing it, lol!) Like maybe instead of the name on the apron in the logo, it should be sewn on a patch up top like a name badge for a waitress.


WOW, I love that.....!!!  Maybe I should change your nickname from "rockin' research girl" to "a totally diggin'-designer dame".....hehehehehe....you rock girl and I agree, as soon as you are done with that class you will be whipping out customs left and right!!!!


----------



## bear_mom

> We didn't have trouble conceiving for one thing.



Just a note: I have/had endo pretty bad. My right ovary and ureters were adhered to my abdomen wall, there was endo tissue on my kidney. My back always hurt, felt like I had a constant UTI, my periods were awful, I was taking perscription pain medication that only partially worked and was seriously considereing narcotics before I had a hysterectomy. BUT, I could get pregnant at the drop of a hat. Seriously, one month for each child.

I hope your treatment works !

Emily


----------



## minnie2

*Toadstool* said:


> Kira- I hope you can get some relief!
> 
> 
> 
> jham said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you with shirring issues, here is my story.  The first time I tried shirring, with my original machine, I think it was maybe a cheap old singer?  It was soooooo easy, nothing to it!  It shirred up like magic!  Then that machine broke and I got my drop-in brother and I have not been able to shir since.  I have tried and tried and I steam and heat and wind to no avail.  I will have to try again on my mom's 50 year old singer because it has the other type of bobbin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Toadstool* said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you posted this. Now I don't feel as dumb. Seriously.. It is supposed to be easy. I just felt like I was so inadequate sewing wise because I can't do it!!!!!
> I wonder if those kiddie machines they make would work??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This makes me feel better!  It sounded so easy and then I tried and assumed it was me!  Maybe it is my machine!
> So how do you give something a shirred look with out shirring?  Do you just do casing for the elastic and use really think elastic?
Click to expand...


----------



## lovesdumbo

100AcrePrincess said:


> Thanks!  I *think* I'm finish with Mary.  I need to try it on her & see if I think the bloomers would be too much or not.
> 
> I used this tutorial for the dollhouse.  I made mine a little bigger than hers though.
> 
> http://uklassinus.blogspot.com/2008/08/fabric-dollhouse-tutorial.html
> 
> I considered this for the house, but decided I wanted one that she could carry around.  This is also where I got the idea for the dolls.


Thanks!  I think Teresa posted that tutorial a while back.  I would like to try to figure out how to make it into a dog house for my DD who loves her little plastic dogs.  You did a super job on the doll house!!!!



jham said:


> So I wasn't loving the Garanimals tank tops having ruffles, I mean that kind of gets in the way of applique, KWIM?  But then I sewed ribbon around the ruffles and I love it!


So cute!



*Toadstool* said:


> *Update on my "stuff" *
> I went to the endo specialist yesterday. Drove 3 hours to get there. I came out of there feeling alot better about everything though. He did offere me the hope that I was looking for. He is giving me medication to make my body go into menopause in hopes that the endo goes away. I am hoping it doesn't make me miserable.
> He is not even sure that it is endo though. He said some of my story doesn't sound like endo. We didn't have trouble conceiving for one thing. We haven't tried since Hannah though. He said it is better to treat one thing and see if my pain goes away. I just am praying that it works. Some days I can not walk I am in so much pain. It is hard with a 3 year old too. I can't pick her up most days. She keeps putting bandaids on me to make my boo boo go away. Poor baby! My DH is such an understanding man. He is so supportive. I thank God everyday for him. We are going to also try accupuncture which is probably going to be very expensive as insurance doesn't cover it. He said that accupuncture has helped several of his chronic pain patients. Too bad the closest one is an hour away! I am desperate for pain relief though so I plan on trying it.


Hope you find relief soon!!!!!



emcreative said:


> *TODAY I SIGNED UP TO TAKE SEWING 101~!*
> 
> It's just a 2.5 hour class at our local Joanns where you learn how to use your machine, but it's a start!  I can even bring in my own machine (I bought it at a garage sale 2 years ago and promptly stored it, I'm too scared to try it) so maybe by the time I'm done I'll know how to turn it on and load the thread!
> 
> And here is the 50's Primetime "dress" I "made" last night.  Of course it's all done on my computer in photoshop.  It uses the "Sweetheart Dress" pattern by Pretty Baby Boutique at youcanmakethis.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually think it would be cuter with a yellow or pink dot dress and the same main color sash and zigzag trim, though, but all I could find in a photo of a dress with that pattern that was close to what I had in my head was a picture of the black dot. I'm not sure about the eyelet on the apron. My respect to the original sewer of the dress, I thought it would be okay to use it for illustration purposes since I made it just for fun and it's from a pattern that's readily available
> 
> Here's a larger copy of the apron logo I designed, a copy of the sign for the restaurant but with the name in the place of the clock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what do y'all think?  How could something like this be improved?   I feel like it's "missing something."  (Of course it will probably be 3 years or so before I could actually attempt sewing it, lol!) Like maybe instead of the name on the apron in the logo, it should be sewn on a patch up top like a name badge for a waitress.


You'll do great in the sewing class!!!!!

That dress is really cute!


----------



## bear_mom

How to plan a trip to Disney (according to my 9 year old):

Supplies:
Lots of $
plane tickets
kids
something to celebrate

Step 1: Choose how long you are staying. I would say about 9 days. If this is your first time, you may want to stay a week.

Step 2: Choose your resort. My favorite is Pop Century.

Step 3: Buy your Key to the World card. This is you r room key, but it also lets you into the park. We suggest adding the Water Parks and More, too. 

Step 4: Pack. Make sure you have enough clothes and money.

Step 5: Wait. We know its hard.

Step 6: Have fun in Disney World!

Step 7: Start planning your next trip.


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

Wow Heather! Oprah!?! We're not worthy of your presence. 

I have the same problem with shirring and a drop in bobbin. The elastic thread either doesn't feed up, or the bobbing unwinds in the carriage.
I have and older machine with the bobbin in the lower casing that you put in. It works great with that machine.

Here is Leighanna in her Sophie tunic:





I made it a size bigger thinking she would wear it over a bathing suit. I am going to go down a size or two. It is very gerously sized. It is a very easy pattern, and works up fast once you get the pattern printed and cut out!


----------



## karebear1

jham said:


> So I wasn't loving the Garanimals tank tops having ruffles, I mean that kind of gets in the way of applique, KWIM?  But then I sewed ribbon around the ruffles and I love it!



I love this Jeanne! Just that little bit of ribbon and it really makes the outfit! You have a good eye!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> This has got to be our fastest moving thread yet.  Teresa moved us on 4/8 and at this rate we'll be on Part 14 by tomorrow...and Teresa is on vacation.  Heather- can you move us while she's gone????




Heather will ALWAYS  be here for us babe!  




emcreative said:


> And here is the 50's Primetime "dress" I "made" last night.  Of course it's all done on my computer in photoshop.  It uses the "Sweetheart Dress" pattern by Pretty Baby Boutique at youcanmakethis.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually think it would be cuter with a yellow or pink dot dress and the same main color sash and zigzag trim, though, but all I could find in a photo of a dress with that pattern that was close to what I had in my head was a picture of the black dot. I'm not sure about the eyelet on the apron. My respect to the original sewer of the dress, I thought it would be okay to use it for illustration purposes since I made it just for fun and it's from a pattern that's readily available
> 
> Here's a larger copy of the apron logo I designed, a copy of the sign for the restaurant but with the name in the place of the clock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what do y'all think?  How could something like this be improved?   I feel like it's "missing something."  (Of course it will probably be 3 years or so before I could actually attempt sewing it, lol!) Like maybe instead of the name on the apron in the logo, it should be sewn on a patch up top like a name badge for a waitress.



This is absolutely adorable..... just another exapmle of why my DD needs to ahve a 2nd chil and it needs to be a loittle girl. henry would not look cute in this at all!

 Biggest Loser Finale is on tonight! Who's watching with me and who are you rootin' for??? I want Tara to win! She has been so consistant this whole season.  I'm also interested to see how Joelle and her other half have faired through this whole thing. I wonder if their friendship has totally fallen by the wayside or if they've been able to patch things up??


----------



## MouseTriper

bear_mom said:


> How to plan a trip to Disney (according to my 9 year old):
> 
> Supplies:
> Lots of $
> plane tickets
> kids
> something to celebrate
> 
> Step 1: Choose how long you are staying. I would say about 9 days. If this is your first time, you may want to stay a week.
> 
> Step 2: Choose your resort. My favorite is Pop Century.
> 
> Step 3: Buy your Key to the World card. This is you r room key, but it also lets you into the park. We suggest adding the Water Parks and More, too.
> 
> Step 4: Pack. Make sure you have enough clothes and money.
> 
> Step 5: Wait. We know its hard.
> 
> Step 6: Have fun in Disney World!
> 
> Step 7: Start planning your next trip.


How sweet!!!!!!!!!!



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Wow Heather! Oprah!?! We're not worthy of your presence.
> 
> I have the same problem with shirring and a drop in bobbin. The elastic thread either doesn't feed up, or the bobbing unwinds in the carriage.
> I have and older machine with the bobbin in the lower casing that you put in. It works great with that machine.
> 
> Here is Leighanna in her Sophie tunic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made it a size bigger thinking she would wear it over a bathing suit. I am going to go down a size or two. It is very gerously sized. It is a very easy pattern, and works up fast once you get the pattern printed and cut out!


Awww that turned out adorable, just like your DD!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

karebear1 said:


> I love this Jeanne! Just that little bit of ribbon and it really makes the outfit! You have a good eye!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather will ALWAYS  be here for us babe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is absolutely adorable..... just another exapmle of why my DD needs to ahve a 2nd chil and it needs to be a loittle girl. henry would not look cute in this at all!
> 
> Biggest Loser Finale is on tonight! Who's watching with me and who are you rootin' for??? I want Tara to win! She has been so consistant this whole season.  I'm also interested to see how Joelle and her other half have faired through this whole thing. I wonder if their friendship has totally fallen by the wayside or if they've been able to patch things up??



Ill be watching tonight too!
Although I also like Fringe!
A word on Nerds....Im married to one and you know what- they make GREAT money.....all the better to buy more fabric and go to WDW with! LOL!!!
He loves WDW, Star Trek especially, but Star Wars too, and the whole Hobbit thing. He owns an Xbox- which I bought for him, although we stopped using it after baby was here.
He used to drive a Viper- and if we shared that with people nobody believed him (I guess you're supposed to look "cool" to drive one)
My Mother didn't want me to date him- I think she wanted more of the Miami Vice look or something.
But he's the best choice I've ever made.....even if he is a little clueless about how to be romantic or say....celebrate Mother's Day.
He calls himself a Nerd and so do I- I emphasize he's MY nerd!! 

Im curious- why does everyone like the comic book cardboard? I get my cardboard from my local quilt shop and like those. But I store them in a closet, versus a book shelf.....


I got my reflexology appt done, and made a massage/reflex appointment for Saturday while DH is at the birthday party with Megan.


----------



## TotalSnowWhite

I am in LOVE with that 50s PTC dress!!!  One of my fave restaurants at WDW!!

How awesome about Oprah!!  I'll have to try to catch it tonight!


----------



## Adi12982

HELP PLEASE. . . 

I need 4 embroidery applique designs, ASAP,my brother and his DiFi (and DH and I) are going on a short trip (before the baby comes) next week and we leave Dunday, I bought shirts and fabric, but now I need the designs. . . I need:

Eeyore
Tigger
Donald
and Stitch

I saw good ones for Donald and maybe stitch on stitchontime. . . but no regular Tigger (only a cutie) and no Eeyore. . . since Heather hasn't opened her etsy store yet - I need your help - where can I get the others, does anyone know who has a good site with Disney Applique Designs that stitch well??

ALSO - 

I have a question about fonts (especially for those of you with a singer futura) - If I bought a font, how would I put it into the program so I could make words with it, or do I have to paste in one letter at a time??  THANKS!


----------



## TotalSnowWhite

OK, I posted on the tutu thread, but I thought I'd post my latest project here, too.  I'm going to add ribbons, I think.  This is about the closest I've come to "sewing" lately.


----------



## eeyore3847

ok... still sewing like crazy!!!!! here are some completed dresses and set I finshed today!!!

















Lori


----------



## mirandag819

Okay I have too many ideas floating around in my head.....I'll pick up 1 fabric because it inspires me, but then can't find everything else I want for the rest of the outfit. 

Here are some of the things I am looking for, if anyone has any idea where I might find them I would be very very greatful. 

1. I found lots of black and white fabric I adored and want to make DD a dress for the Hollywood Brown Derby....has anyone ever seen Hollywood themed machine applique anywhere? (maybe a film strip or the little take 1 take 2 thingy-ma-bob, or even a camera). I was thinking of doing a star with either mickey's hand print in it, or just Hollywood across, but I would love something else to go with it. 

2. I found this black and pink fabric with hearts and love written on it, and on stitch on time they have a siloutet (sp) of mickey and minnie kissing. I have seen finished dresses (there is a recent one on YCMT in the I made it section) with a pink fabric with the same siloutet (sp) of mickey and minnie kissing. Is this a very old print? anyone seen it recently? anyone know what it's name is so I can watch ebay? 

3. This one is probably the easiest, but I haven't much luck online and I haven't had a ton of times while in Joann's to look through the books. Anyone know a good pattern for making the small rounded apron? I found some fabric with red, black, and white aprons and I have some minnie dot, I think I want to try a dress for Chef mickey's with it, but would love to make a little apron to wear on top. 

Thanks for your help!!! I know the first 2 may be a long shot.


----------



## danicaw

eeyore3847 said:


> Finally finished 2 new little sets today... One is BOLT which jojo loves and the other is a simple Elephant dress!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Love the Bolt outfit! DS is having a Bolt b-day party soon and I sooo wish they had Bolt fabric out. Great job! Both outfits are super cute.



Jajone said:


> http://
> 
> 
> 
> This will be Kenzie's Epcot WS dress. I bought extra of all the fabric to make something for me to match, but I need some ideas. I have a lot of the peach and chinese woman fabrics, but only a little of the letter fabric I used on her ruffles.



I love this pattern! Great job. It will be fun for Epcot!



HeatherSue said:


> There's a new CarlaC pattern on www.youcanmakethis.com!  It's called the Sophie Tunic.  I made Tessa 2 shirts out of it and it's a really easy one! I'm a slow sewer and I made the first shirt in 2 hours and the 2nd shirt in a little under 1 1/2 hours.
> 
> This is the cap sleeve version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the drive-by posts today.  I hope to try and catch up a little tomorrow!  But, I'm also working on updating my trip report.  It's been WAY too long since I updated!



Love all the new Sophie Tunics! And great embroidery design.... shout when you open your store! 



emcreative said:


> Well, I finished one design and got it on the shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom looks a bit "off" but the shirt wasn't completely flat, so it's actually shirt wrinkles and not a wonky design.
> 
> For my first effort, the fact it wasn't disgraceful is a bonus!
> 
> I thinking of adding ribbons to the tutu and the straps on the shirt, we'll see! When it's all done I'll have my ballerina pose again!



Great Job! That takes patience, and it turned out wonderful!



my*2*angels said:


> WOW!  I haven't been on in so long and I have missed out!  I wanted to post my little Rylie in her Sophie tunic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pattern is so cute and very easy!  No gathering, elastic, zippers or buttons if you choose!



Love it! Already added the pattern to my wish list!



jham said:


> So I wasn't loving the Garanimals tank tops having ruffles, I mean that kind of gets in the way of applique, KWIM?  But then I sewed ribbon around the ruffles and I love it!



What a great idea! No more walking away from ruffled stuff! 
How creative!

Ok, this thread has been moving soo fast lately! Its hard to keep up! 
I was just given a belated Chirstmas present... and big gift card to JoAnn! I am soo excited. I have the e-card and am waiting for the real card to come in the mail. Then its off to JoAnn with a list of fabrics and things. 
I feel spoiled


----------



## danicaw

eeyore3847 said:


> ok... still sewing like crazy!!!!! here are some completed dresses and set I finshed today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Wow! You have been busy! 
I love the ruffle trim on this one.... 
how do you finish the edges of the fabric on that? serge or rolled hem?
Really cute! 
Everything is really cute! When do you sleep girl?


----------



## eeyore3847

danicaw said:


> Love the Bolt outfit! DS is having a Bolt b-day party soon and I sooo wish they had Bolt fabric out. Great job! Both outfits are super cute.


I am planning on making a boys set very soon...... my nicholas loves bolt too!!

Lori


----------



## Adi12982

eeyore3847 said:


> ok... still sewing like crazy!!!!! here are some completed dresses and set I finshed today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



I always love your outfits!!  I especially enjoy the beach themed one this time, so relaxing!


----------



## eeyore3847

danicaw said:


> Wow! You have been busy!
> I love the ruffle trim on this one....
> how do you finish the edges of the fabric on that? serge or rolled hem?
> Really cute!
> Everything is really cute! When do you sleep girl?


heck I do not think I sleep lately.. I have 2 planned to start on tonight. lol

on the ruffle trim I roll the hems......



Adi12982 said:


> I always love your outfits!!  I especially enjoy the beach themed one this time, so relaxing!



Thank you..... I have been sewing and listing like crazy .... I like the tropical one too... I bought way too much of that fabric! lol 

Lori


----------



## jham

More cute outfits Lori! 



bear_mom said:


> How to plan a trip to Disney (according to my 9 year old):
> 
> Supplies:
> Lots of $
> plane tickets
> kids
> something to celebrate
> 
> Step 1: Choose how long you are staying. I would say about 9 days. If this is your first time, you may want to stay a week.
> 
> Step 2: Choose your resort. My favorite is Pop Century.
> 
> Step 3: Buy your Key to the World card. This is you r room key, but it also lets you into the park. We suggest adding the Water Parks and More, too.
> 
> Step 4: Pack. Make sure you have enough clothes and money.
> 
> Step 5: Wait. We know its hard.
> 
> Step 6: Have fun in Disney World!
> 
> Step 7: Start planning your next trip.


 
That's so cute!  I should ask my kids for their advice!




TotalSnowWhite said:


> OK, I posted on the tutu thread, but I thought I'd post my latest project here, too. I'm going to add ribbons, I think. This is about the closest I've come to "sewing" lately.


 
very pretty!


----------



## jham

Adi12982 said:


> HELP PLEASE. . .
> 
> I need 4 embroidery applique designs, ASAP,my brother and his DiFi (and DH and I) are going on a short trip (before the baby comes) next week and we leave Dunday, I bought shirts and fabric, but now I need the designs. . . I need:
> 
> Eeyore
> Tigger
> Donald
> and Stitch
> 
> I saw good ones for Donald and maybe stitch on stitchontime. . . but no regular Tigger (only a cutie) and no Eeyore. . . since Heather hasn't opened her etsy store yet - I need your help - where can I get the others, does anyone know who has a good site with Disney Applique Designs that stitch well??
> 
> ALSO -
> 
> I have a question about fonts (especially for those of you with a singer futura) - If I bought a font, how would I put it into the program so I could make words with it, or do I have to paste in one letter at a time?? THANKS!


 
If you ever figure out the answer to the font thing, let me know!  It's been driving me crazy!  I have a Futura and I bought some really cute fonts and I don't know how to use them.  I'm not patient enough to do one letter at at time!  I have autopunch, would that help????


----------



## danicaw

I offered to sew for someone else.... bad idea 

Every holiday my MIL takes Santa pics with all the grandkids.....
Meaning she and FIL dress up like Mrs and Mr. Klaus and we go to a photography studio and they have pictures taken. Its a big thing to them and the costumes they have are really nice.. and yes... FIL is just the right size to pull off a great Santa 

In addition they buy all the kids matching outfits. This gets more difficult each year. We now have 4 girls and 1 boy. Girls ages 7, 5, 3 and 2 and boy age 6. So finding matching or coordinating clothes is hard for the large size range is difficult and then finding something that matches for the boy (my ds) makes it all harder. Last year she spent about $45 per dress and had to buy an extra to make sure the sizes would be covered - she bought online which seems to be the only way we can get sizes. 
So this weekend we were all together and DD wore the wrap dress I made... so when MIL commented that the dress was cute I said I would be willing to make the Christmas dresses this year if we could agree on a YCMT pattern. 
MIL was thrilled and said she would pay for the patterns and fabric etc. But SIL was a total stick in the mud.... now she is also  my best friend so its not like we don't get along... just we have different styles. I was really thinking the precious dress would be great! lots of options and age appropriate for all the girls... but SIL only said... I prefer a v-neck or square neckline -  ok?
So after a long time of looking at patterns and watching her unimpressed expressions... I gave up. And we decided that we would just get dresses at Costco this year and be done with it. I will make DS a vest and tie to match the girls. 

Ugh. I tried... On the one hand it saves me a bunch of time, but she told me that her girls don't like the Jona Micheal dresses costco has each year. So am not sure why it ended this way.
But, it really has me afraid to sew for others.... silly I know.
I needed to vent a bit. Thanks for letting me


----------



## revrob

Adi12982 said:


> HELP PLEASE. . .
> 
> I need 4 embroidery applique designs, ASAP,my brother and his DiFi (and DH and I) are going on a short trip (before the baby comes) next week and we leave Dunday, I bought shirts and fabric, but now I need the designs. . . I need:
> 
> Eeyore
> Tigger
> Donald
> and Stitch
> 
> I saw good ones for Donald and maybe stitch on stitchontime. . . but no regular Tigger (only a cutie) and no Eeyore. . . since Heather hasn't opened her etsy store yet - I need your help - where can I get the others, does anyone know who has a good site with Disney Applique Designs that stitch well??
> 
> ALSO -
> 
> I have a question about fonts (especially for those of you with a singer futura) - If I bought a font, how would I put it into the program so I could make words with it, or do I have to paste in one letter at a time??  THANKS!



Stitch on time is my go to most of the time.  Have you tried etsy?  There are several designers that list there.

As far as fonts on the futura goes, you open one design, and then click the "add" (upper left) button and add each additional letter.  You have to add them one at a time and then move them around where you want them.  that is the only way to do it if you don't have digitizing software.



eeyore3847 said:


> ok... still sewing like crazy!!!!! here are some completed dresses and set I finshed today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



CUTE!



mirandag819 said:


> Okay I have too many ideas floating around in my head.....I'll pick up 1 fabric because it inspires me, but then can't find everything else I want for the rest of the outfit.
> 
> Here are some of the things I am looking for, if anyone has any idea where I might find them I would be very very greatful.
> 
> 1. I found lots of black and white fabric I adored and want to make DD a dress for the Hollywood Brown Derby....has anyone ever seen Hollywood themed machine applique anywhere? (maybe a film strip or the little take 1 take 2 thingy-ma-bob, or even a camera). I was thinking of doing a star with either mickey's hand print in it, or just Hollywood across, but I would love something else to go with it.
> 
> 2. I found this black and pink fabric with hearts and love written on it, and on stitch on time they have a siloutet (sp) of mickey and minnie kissing. I have seen finished dresses (there is a recent one on YCMT in the I made it section) with a pink fabric with the same siloutet (sp) of mickey and minnie kissing. Is this a very old print? anyone seen it recently? anyone know what it's name is so I can watch ebay?
> 
> 3. This one is probably the easiest, but I haven't much luck online and I haven't had a ton of times while in Joann's to look through the books. Anyone know a good pattern for making the small rounded apron? I found some fabric with red, black, and white aprons and I have some minnie dot, I think I want to try a dress for Chef mickey's with it, but would love to make a little apron to wear on top.
> 
> Thanks for your help!!! I know the first 2 may be a long shot.



1.  Have you tried www.stitchontime.com or etsy?

3.  Carla C's Precious Dress pattern has an optional apron pattern. I don't remember if it's rounded or not, but you could just round the bottom corners.


----------



## kstgelais4

EnchantedPrincess said:


> I used the Bjorns with dd, and hated, hated it..I hated it, and she hated it so that didn't last!  With ds, I discovered the babywearer website and that started a new addiction - baby slings/wraps and also diaper bags! LOL  I love my babyhawk, and also Kozy!  I recognized the "lisa" from your pictures!


Yep! That is Lisa! She's my fave 


Stephres said:


> Does anyone else have "Where is my Hairbush?" stuck in their heads now?
> 
> Just me?
> 
> I would love a party like that, for me!


I do! LOL! Agreed That party looked great!



*Toadstool* said:


> Is that a BB slen or something like that? I have a BB slen.. I think that is what it is. I have the pink one. I didn't use it that much. My DD didn't like it.  I am keeping it though. It is so yummy and soft! I loved the babywearer forums.


It's a Didy wrap. Lisa actually. That's haw I feel about this wrap. I will never get rid of it!



HeatherSue said:


> I WAS JUST ON OPRAH!!!!
> 
> If you have been reading my TR, you'll know that there was a mystery family by the teacups when we were there.  There was a camera crew following them around and it was very curious.
> 
> Well, I was just watching Oprah and she had the wife of Randy Pausch, the guy that gave "The Last Lecture" before he died of pancreatic cancer last July.
> 
> The wife said that Randy loved Disney World and that they just took a trip there where they dedicated a plaque to her husband, by the TEACUPS!  They showed this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I looked at the picture really close, I saw a white blob and a pink blob walking.  That's MY MOM and ME!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WAS ON OPRAH!!!!


 That's awesome!!!! So glad to "know" you!!!!



jham said:


> For those of you with shirring issues, here is my story.  The first time I tried shirring, with my original machine, I think it was maybe a cheap old singer?  It was soooooo easy, nothing to it!  It shirred up like magic!  Then that machine broke and I got my drop-in brother and I have not been able to shir since.  I have tried and tried and I steam and heat and wind to no avail.  I will have to try again on my mom's 50 year old singer because it has the other type of bobbin.



I have the same problem! I just replaced my older machine, and it shirred so easily. I wish I could have it back 


I love all of the Sophie Tunic. Great job ladies (and Tom)!!


----------



## twob4him

*Heather - Can I have your autograph????? *



*Lori - The rest of us sew one or two things a week ( or a month), but I think you are sewing one or two an hour!!!!  *


----------



## billwendy

jham said:


> Love the veggie tales party and doll house!  So cute!
> 
> 
> 
> probably, but a bigger picture would help a lot!  The biggest one looks like a buttonhole foot but seriously, a bigger picture!
> 
> So I wasn't loving the Garanimals tank tops having ruffles, I mean that kind of gets in the way of applique, KWIM?  But then I sewed ribbon around the ruffles and I love it!


Love the added ribbon ruffle!! what a GREAT idea!!! Boy, that Lily is growing up and looking like her beautiful big sister!!! Did you make a tunic for Jayden?



Tinka_Belle said:


> You should try being one of 2 girls in a class full of guys like that. It took 2 semesters before one of these guys was able to ask me a question. At first they had this attitude like they knew more than me now they ask me for help.  I too like Star Wars. I know what XBox, PS3 and Wii are and I can tell you the difference between each one and the pros and cons of each system. I find this funny because I watch DH play WOW (he finally got me hooked) while I add girly ruffles to pink dresses and help him come up with names for characters (If see him around Nutless Squirrel is a name I came up with).  I prefer to be called Geek though. It implies technology.



LOL - my DH plays WOW too!! I havent gotten sucked in, but he plays it all the time!! I do like video games though!! Right now I've been playing Rythm Heaven on my DS....FUN!!!

Does anyone have an IPOD touch? What are your favorite downloads for that (applications)?

Do you think the tunic could be made out of a beach towel? I was thinking beach coverup???????


----------



## MouseTriper

TotalSnowWhite said:


> OK, I posted on the tutu thread, but I thought I'd post my latest project here, too.  I'm going to add ribbons, I think.  This is about the closest I've come to "sewing" lately.


Awww that is so cute!!!



eeyore3847 said:


> ok... still sewing like crazy!!!!! here are some completed dresses and set I finshed today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


Again, you have been busy...all of them are so cute.  I can't wait to see the Bolt outfit you make for your DS.


----------



## disneymomof1

Wow the tunic pattern is awesome just  added it to my wish list.  I am thinking of doing it with the tutti fruitti fabric for a beach cover up.  I love everyone's version of the tunic, but really Tom only *one* picture, you know we need to see more than that !!!!! But everyone's fabric choices are beautiful.  Great job !!!


----------



## emcreative

mirandag819 said:


> Okay I have too many ideas floating around in my head.....I'll pick up 1 fabric because it inspires me, but then can't find everything else I want for the rest of the outfit.
> 
> Here are some of the things I am looking for, if anyone has any idea where I might find them I would be very very greatful.
> 
> 1. I found lots of black and white fabric I adored and want to make DD a dress for the Hollywood Brown Derby....has anyone ever seen Hollywood themed machine applique anywhere? (maybe a film strip or the little take 1 take 2 thingy-ma-bob, or even a camera). I was thinking of doing a star with either mickey's hand print in it, or just Hollywood across, but I would love something else to go with it.


http://www.embroiderydesigns.com/De...SearchText=hollywood&ddsearchid=Stock Designs


----------



## Tinka_Belle

billwendy said:


> LOL - my DH plays WOW too!! I havent gotten sucked in, but he plays it all the time!! I do like video games though!! Right now I've been playing Rythm Heaven on my DS....FUN!!!
> 
> Does anyone have an IPOD touch? What are your favorite downloads for that (applications)?


I want the Rythm Heaven game for my DS too. Do you have the DSi yet? DH won't let me get one because I just got my DS Lite last year at this time. 

I do!! I do!! Did I tell you we were geeks? I like the popping games. I also LOVE  Beautiful Katamari. There are a ton of free games that are pretty cool. I have one where you scramble the letters in a box by shaking the iPod and then make words out of the letters. I have to recharge it and then I can tell you some of the other games I have.


----------



## 2cutekidz

mirandag819 said:


> Okay I have too many ideas floating around in my head.....I'll pick up 1 fabric because it inspires me, but then can't find everything else I want for the rest of the outfit.
> 
> Here are some of the things I am looking for, if anyone has any idea where I might find them I would be very very greatful.
> 
> 1. I found lots of black and white fabric I adored and want to make DD a dress for the Hollywood Brown Derby....has anyone ever seen Hollywood themed machine applique anywhere? (maybe a film strip or the little take 1 take 2 thingy-ma-bob, or even a camera). I was thinking of doing a star with either mickey's hand print in it, or just Hollywood across, but I would love something else to go with it.
> 
> 2. I found this black and pink fabric with hearts and love written on it, and on stitch on time they have a siloutet (sp) of mickey and minnie kissing. I have seen finished dresses (there is a recent one on YCMT in the I made it section) with a pink fabric with the same siloutet (sp) of mickey and minnie kissing. Is this a very old print? anyone seen it recently? anyone know what it's name is so I can watch ebay?
> 
> 3. This one is probably the easiest, but I haven't much luck online and I haven't had a ton of times while in Joann's to look through the books. Anyone know a good pattern for making the small rounded apron? I found some fabric with red, black, and white aprons and I have some minnie dot, I think I want to try a dress for Chef mickey's with it, but would love to make a little apron to wear on top.
> 
> Thanks for your help!!! I know the first 2 may be a long shot.



LOL!!  Great Minds...I have that same fabric and I want to make a set with an apron too!!  I  LOVE that fabric!!!  If I get to it before you, I will take pictures and write up a tutorial on how I make the apron.  I'm hoping to get to it this weekend.  Here's the one apron I made.


----------



## billwendy

Tinka_Belle said:


> I want the Rythm Heaven game for my DS too. Do you have the DSi yet? DH won't let me get one because I just got my DS Lite last year at this time.
> 
> I do!! I do!! Did I tell you we were geeks? I like the popping games. I also LOVE  Beautiful Katamari. There are a ton of free games that are pretty cool. I have one where you scramble the letters in a box by shaking the iPod and then make words out of the letters. I have to recharge it and then I can tell you some of the other games I have.



No DSi for me in the near future - lol!!! DH just got a touch too! He had ipodenvy of my IPOD touch!! lol!!!

Tell me more about those games you have!!!! Those things seem to hold a TON of stuff on them!!!! I love mine!!!!


----------



## emcreative

Tinka_Belle said:


> I want the Rythm Heaven game for my DS too. Do you have the DSi yet? DH won't let me get one because I just got my DS Lite last year at this time.



Sorry to jump into the conversation...

...but just to prove my geekiness, Hubby got me a DSi for our anniversary.  I love it!

Our current hooked up and available to play systems are xbox360, ps2, gamecube, wii, ds, dsi, and psp.  We both have WoW accounts (though I never have time to play anymore with 2 little ones).  Our online gaming history includes SWG, LOTRO, AoC, WAR, DDO, TF, TF2, BF series...okay there's more but that's bad enough to admit!


----------



## eeyore3847

twob4him said:


> *Lori - The rest of us sew one or two things a week ( or a month), but I think you are sewing one or two an hour!!!!  *



I know...... I have a motivation right now.. I move in 10 days... need to sew as much as possible and list now.. because I am afraid I will be unable to sew for a few weeks after the move! I hope not... but just in case.....



MouseTriper said:


> Again, you have been busy...all of them are so cute.  I can't wait to see the Bolt outfit you make for your DS.



Oh I am working on it...... will start tommorrow I think... red shirt and cut off jeans I am thinking!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

billwendy said:


> No DSi for me in the near future - lol!!! DH just got a touch too! He had ipodenvy of my IPOD touch!! lol!!!
> 
> Tell me more about those games you have!!!! Those things seem to hold a TON of stuff on them!!!! I love mine!!!!


Ha Ha!! I am the one who had iPod envy in our house. DH got one and then I wanted one and guess what even Jenna has one, just not a touch. Jenna has the Nano. Games and apps that I have ShakeSpell, I Say Free, PBJTime, Hangman, Spanish LE, Word Warp, Topple, Katamari, Babelgum (kinda like YouTube), KatamariLite (did I mention that I love the Katamari), Tap of War, PM.Free (a piano game), Hidden Items, Pop Pop Pop, My Paint Free, Butterflies, GhostPop and tons of music. I have about 400 songs.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

emcreative said:


> Sorry to jump into the conversation...
> 
> ...but just to prove my geekiness, Hubby got me a DSi for our anniversary.  I love it!
> 
> Our current hooked up and available to play systems are xbox360, ps2, gamecube, wii, ds, dsi, and psp.  We both have WoW accounts (though I never have time to play anymore with 2 little ones).  Our online gaming history includes SWG, LOTRO, AoC, WAR, DDO, TF, TF2, BF series...okay there's more but that's bad enough to admit!


I am so jealous. DH gives me stuff like that for occasions. We have ready for gaming Wii, PS2, PS3, Xbox360Elite, DS, DS Lite, PSP, and GameCube. DH and I are currently both playing WOW, but he used to play Everquest, EVE and Star Wars and he was Beta tester for LOTRO. I think you and I would have a lot of fun talking technology.


----------



## revrob

Don't know where the quote went - but someone asked about making the Sophie Tunic out of terry cloth.  I have to say that I don't particularly recommend it.  I made this version in testing, and, let's just say that I'm not real fond of it.





The fabric kept stretching for some reason.  It came out kinda wonky.  But I did learn that I don't like working with terry cloth in these types of applications.  I may like it more for smaller projects or something.  but it didn't work well for this.


----------



## emcreative

Tinka_Belle said:


> I am so jealous. DH gives me stuff like that for occasions. We have ready for gaming Wii, PS2, PS3, Xbox360Elite, DS, DS Lite, PSP, and GameCube. DH and I are currently both playing WOW, but he used to play Everquest, EVE and Star Wars and he was Beta tester for LOTRO. I think you and I would have a lot of fun talking technology.



Last question and then I think we'll make the others crazy so we should go to PM...what server are y'all on?


----------



## revrob

Ok, I'm posting to take one last look at my ticker in my siggy.  I'm sorry to report that we have cancelled our July trip.  Several things have come up, and we've decided it's just not something that we should do right now.  So, the reservations are cancelled.   But on a brigher note, we HAVE decided that we want to plan a trip to California (including Disneyland).  We're trying to figure out a good time for our family to make that trip.  It probably won't be until 2010.  Looking forward to that!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

revrob said:


> Don't know where the quote went - but someone asked about making the Sophie Tunic out of terry cloth.  I have to say that I don't particularly recommend it.  I made this version in testing, and, let's just say that I'm not real fond of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fabric kept stretching for some reason.  It came out kinda wonky.  But I did learn that I don't like working with terry cloth in these types of applications.  I may like it more for smaller projects or something.  but it didn't work well for this.


I like it! Do you not like it because of the way the fabric handled or was there another reason? Does it hang funny when it is on?


----------



## revrob

Tinka_Belle said:


> I like it! Do you not like it because of the way the fabric handled or was there another reason? Does it hang funny when it is on?



It hangs funny.  It's kinda warped - I don't know how else to explain it?  It's like parts of it are all stretched out.  And not all parts are stretched evenly.  It's really weird.  Will it work for a cover up?  Yes.  Will I make another with this same fabric?  Probably not.  This was terry cloth off of a bolt from Hancock's.  I don't know if a towel would sew differently or not.


----------



## billwendy

This is so funny...

We currently have (not all are hooked up right now) - atari, Nintendo Original, PS2, N64, Wii, gameboy, and DS. I did have a sega and a Nomad to go with it, but i sold it on EBAY and it went for a mint!!!

THat is a bummer about the terrycloth not working - I had made easy fit pants from a towel, and thought this tunic might be a good top - we keep going to the beach into Sept and it gets chily for the kids towards the end of the day. The tunic kind of reminds me of those shirts that were popular maybe from mexico made out of that rough material and they had a hood???


----------



## lovesdumbo

bear_mom said:


> How to plan a trip to Disney (according to my 9 year old):
> 
> Supplies:
> Lots of $
> plane tickets
> kids
> something to celebrate
> 
> Step 1: Choose how long you are staying. I would say about 9 days. If this is your first time, you may want to stay a week.
> 
> Step 2: Choose your resort. My favorite is Pop Century.
> 
> Step 3: Buy your Key to the World card. This is you r room key, but it also lets you into the park. We suggest adding the Water Parks and More, too.
> 
> Step 4: Pack. Make sure you have enough clothes and money.
> 
> Step 5: Wait. We know its hard.
> 
> Step 6: Have fun in Disney World!
> 
> Step 7: Start planning your next trip.


The only thing that was missed was be at the parks early!



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Wow Heather! Oprah!?! We're not worthy of your presence.
> 
> I have the same problem with shirring and a drop in bobbin. The elastic thread either doesn't feed up, or the bobbing unwinds in the carriage.
> I have and older machine with the bobbin in the lower casing that you put in. It works great with that machine.
> 
> Here is Leighanna in her Sophie tunic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made it a size bigger thinking she would wear it over a bathing suit. I am going to go down a size or two. It is very gerously sized. It is a very easy pattern, and works up fast once you get the pattern printed and cut out!


Beautiful!



TotalSnowWhite said:


> OK, I posted on the tutu thread, but I thought I'd post my latest project here, too.  I'm going to add ribbons, I think.  This is about the closest I've come to "sewing" lately.


So cute!



eeyore3847 said:


> ok... still sewing like crazy!!!!! here are some completed dresses and set I finshed today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


WOW!  Those are all so great!



2cutekidz said:


> LOL!!  Great Minds...I have that same fabric and I want to make a set with an apron too!!  I  LOVE that fabric!!!  If I get to it before you, I will take pictures and write up a tutorial on how I make the apron.  I'm hoping to get to it this weekend.  Here's the one apron I made.


So cute!


----------



## MouseTriper

billwendy said:


> The tunic kind of reminds me of those shirts that were popular maybe from mexico made out of that rough material and they had a hood???



I was thinking the VERY SAME thing....weren't they called "ponchos"???


----------



## Tinka_Belle

revrob said:


> It hangs funny.  It's kinda warped - I don't know how else to explain it?  It's like parts of it are all stretched out.  And not all parts are stretched evenly.  It's really weird.  Will it work for a cover up?  Yes.  Will I make another with this same fabric?  Probably not.  This was terry cloth off of a bolt from Hancock's.  I don't know if a towel would sew differently or not.





billwendy said:


> This is so funny...
> 
> We currently have (not all are hooked up right now) - atari, Nintendo Original, PS2, N64, Wii, gameboy, and DS. I did have a sega and a Nomad to go with it, but i sold it on EBAY and it went for a mint!!!
> 
> THat is a bummer about the terrycloth not working - I had made easy fit pants from a towel, and thought this tunic might be a good top - we keep going to the beach into Sept and it gets chily for the kids towards the end of the day. The tunic kind of reminds me of those shirts that were popular maybe from mexico made out of that rough material and they had a hood???


I wonder if a beach towel would work. Like one of those good ones. Wal-Mart has some cute ones for $5, but I don't know how good those would be. You're right it does look like the Mexican Tunics. It also reminded me of the ones like the men wear in Africa. I love those too.


----------



## billwendy

Tinka_Belle said:


> I wonder if a beach towel would work. Like one of those good ones. Wal-Mart has some cute ones for $5, but I don't know how good those would be. You're right it does look like the Mexican Tunics. It also reminded me of the ones like the men wear in Africa. I love those too.



I made the easyfit towel pants from the cheaper beach towels - they are so cute  - the kids love them!!! Do you guys have the Christmas Tree shop? I got the beach towels there last year for $3 - they had cute coverups last year too - they looked like an aline with the ball fringe on the bottom and ribbons at the shoulder.....


----------



## Tinka_Belle

billwendy said:


> I made the easyfit towel pants from the cheaper beach towels - they are so cute  - the kids love them!!! Do you guys have the Christmas Tree shop? I got the beach towels there last year for $3 - they had cute coverups last year too - they looked like an aline with the ball fringe on the bottom and ribbons at the shoulder.....


I don't a place like that here. I think that I will pick up some of those beach towels and try my hand at a terry tunic. Ya'll don't wait for me to do it though, because it will be far down on my list.


----------



## tricia

Heather - OMG, you are famous. So glad you still have time for us little people.  LOL  

Lori - Awesome new outfits.

Toadstool - There is Strawberry shortcake material at my fabric store.  Well, there was on Sat.  Did ya want me to check again for you?  I don't mind, I am there at least once a week anyway.


----------



## mirandag819

2cutekidz said:


> LOL!!  Great Minds...I have that same fabric and I want to make a set with an apron too!!  I  LOVE that fabric!!!  If I get to it before you, I will take pictures and write up a tutorial on how I make the apron.  I'm hoping to get to it this weekend.  Here's the one apron I made.



Awesome! I loved your last tutorial, even as a beginner it worked perfect for me. We must shop for fabric at the same place. I felt like a ding dong tonight.... I pulled up your step sisters outfit tonight when DD and I were talking about Disney World. Sunday is my 90 day ADR date and we were talking about where to eat. She asked about eating with the step sister's again so I pulled up the outfit to show her what she will get to wear. Low and behold.... I bought both of those prints this weekend. I knew I loved them when I saw them this weekend, but really didn't realize they were the exact same prints in your outfit. I guess I will hold them for awhile and make something when she outgrows the stepsister outfit, heaven forbid she trys to compare the two, no way I could make anything close to how awesome that outfit is.

BTW.... that is such a cute apron outfit, I would have never thought about it with jeans, but that looks adorable.


----------



## billwendy

DH is "considering" a September trip for us!!! THe free dining is something he has loved in the past - keeping my fingers crossed!!!!!

Any suggestions on what I should say to convince him?????


----------



## NaeNae

Adi12982 said:


> HELP PLEASE. . .
> 
> I need 4 embroidery applique designs, ASAP,my brother and his DiFi (and DH and I) are going on a short trip (before the baby comes) next week and we leave Dunday, I bought shirts and fabric, but now I need the designs. . . I need:
> 
> Eeyore
> Tigger
> Donald
> and Stitch
> 
> I saw good ones for Donald and maybe stitch on stitchontime. . . but no regular Tigger (only a cutie) and no Eeyore. . . since Heather hasn't opened her etsy store yet - I need your help - where can I get the others, does anyone know who has a good site with Disney Applique Designs that stitch well??
> 
> ALSO -
> 
> I have a question about fonts (especially for those of you with a singer futura) - If I bought a font, how would I put it into the program so I could make words with it, or do I have to paste in one letter at a time??  THANKS!



I have bought almost all of mine from http://stores.shop.ebay.com/Tigerlilyhill-Embroidery-Designs__W0QQ_armrsZ1
Her stuff has always been great and she is great to work with.  What kind of machine do you have?


----------



## Adi12982

jham said:


> If you ever figure out the answer to the font thing, let me know!  It's been driving me crazy!  I have a Futura and I bought some really cute fonts and I don't know how to use them.  I'm not patient enough to do one letter at at time!  I have autopunch, would that help????





NaeNae said:


> I have bought almost all of mine from http://stores.shop.ebay.com/Tigerlilyhill-Embroidery-Designs__W0QQ_armrsZ1
> Her stuff has always been great and she is great to work with.  What kind of machine do you have?



I'm using a Singer Futura - it takes most any format.

THANKS!!  I'll look to see if she has the two I need. . .


----------



## my*2*angels

revrob said:


> Look at you with your cute avatar!  Love it!



AWW, Thank you!



HeatherSue said:


> I WAS JUST ON OPRAH!!!!



What?!!! We are not worthy!  We are not worthy!



emcreative said:


> OMG now I know an honest to goodness TV star!! That rawks!
> 
> *JHam*, did you sew the ribbon the ruffle?  I'm guessing?  It looks so adorable!
> 
> *Toadstool* I'm sorry you've been feeling bad.    I really hope the meds bring you relief.  Hang in there!
> 
> And...believe it or not... drumroll please...
> 
> *TODAY I SIGNED UP TO TAKE SEWING 101~!*
> 
> It's just a 2.5 hour class at our local Joanns where you learn how to use your machine, but it's a start!  I can even bring in my own machine (I bought it at a garage sale 2 years ago and promptly stored it, I'm too scared to try it) so maybe by the time I'm done I'll know how to turn it on and load the thread!
> 
> And here is the 50's Primetime "dress" I "made" last night.  Of course it's all done on my computer in photoshop.  It uses the "Sweetheart Dress" pattern by Pretty Baby Boutique at youcanmakethis.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually think it would be cuter with a yellow or pink dot dress and the same main color sash and zigzag trim, though, but all I could find in a photo of a dress with that pattern that was close to what I had in my head was a picture of the black dot. I'm not sure about the eyelet on the apron. My respect to the original sewer of the dress, I thought it would be okay to use it for illustration purposes since I made it just for fun and it's from a pattern that's readily available
> 
> Here's a larger copy of the apron logo I designed, a copy of the sign for the restaurant but with the name in the place of the clock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what do y'all think?  How could something like this be improved?   I feel like it's "missing something."  (Of course it will probably be 3 years or so before I could actually attempt sewing it, lol!) Like maybe instead of the name on the apron in the logo, it should be sewn on a patch up top like a name badge for a waitress.



That is sooo cute!  LOVE IT!



danicaw said:


> Love it! Already added the pattern to my wish list!



Thanks!  You will love it!


----------



## Adi12982

NaeNae said:


> I have bought almost all of mine from http://stores.shop.ebay.com/Tigerlilyhill-Embroidery-Designs__W0QQ_armrsZ1
> Her stuff has always been great and she is great to work with.  What kind of machine do you have?



Sadly she didn't have them. . . . I may just have to do them by hand, but I am terrible at hand applique


----------



## Clutterbug

revrob said:


> Don't know where the quote went - but someone asked about making the Sophie Tunic out of terry cloth.  I have to say that I don't particularly recommend it.  I made this version in testing, and, let's just say that I'm not real fond of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fabric kept stretching for some reason.  It came out kinda wonky.  But I did learn that I don't like working with terry cloth in these types of applications.  I may like it more for smaller projects or something.  but it didn't work well for this.





billwendy said:


> This is so funny...
> 
> We currently have (not all are hooked up right now) - atari, Nintendo Original, PS2, N64, Wii, gameboy, and DS. I did have a sega and a Nomad to go with it, but i sold it on EBAY and it went for a mint!!!
> 
> THat is a bummer about the terrycloth not working - I had made easy fit pants from a towel, and thought this tunic might be a good top - we keep going to the beach into Sept and it gets chily for the kids towards the end of the day. The tunic kind of reminds me of those shirts that were popular maybe from mexico made out of that rough material and they had a hood???



Darnnit, that's exactly what I was thinking of trying too.  I've made a bunch of Easy Fit towel pants for my kids and their friends and I was thinking of trying towel tops from the tunic pattern.  I may still try it so I'll let you all know how it works out.


----------



## sohappy

Adi12982 said:


> Sadly she didn't have them. . . . I may just have to do them by hand, but I am terrible at hand applique



You should send her a message.  She has a HUGE photobucket account.  You can do a transaction outside of ebay (I have done this with her before or I wouldn't recommend it).  She will give you the address of the account and you can find tons of stuff there, probably what you are looking for.


----------



## jham

billwendy said:


> Love the added ribbon ruffle!! what a GREAT idea!!! Boy, that Lily is growing up and looking like her beautiful big sister!!! Did you make a tunic for Jayden?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL - my DH plays WOW too!! I havent gotten sucked in, but he plays it all the time!! I do like video games though!! Right now I've been playing Rythm Heaven on my DS....FUN!!!
> 
> Does anyone have an IPOD touch? What are your favorite downloads for that (applications)?
> 
> Do you think the tunic could be made out of a beach towel? I was thinking beach coverup???????


 
I plan to make one for her, I just have to upsize the pattern one size (or wait for the adult version, but I'm not that patient, I have fabric already!) I just bought some more copy paper, so soon!



revrob said:


> Ok, I'm posting to take one last look at my ticker in my siggy. I'm sorry to report that we have cancelled our July trip. Several things have come up, and we've decided it's just not something that we should do right now. So, the reservations are cancelled.  But on a brigher note, we HAVE decided that we want to plan a trip to California (including Disneyland). We're trying to figure out a good time for our family to make that trip. It probably won't be until 2010. Looking forward to that!


 
You know, October 2009 is a lovely time to go to Disneyland


----------



## emcreative

Really quick before i go lay down again (sure hope the doc can fix this pain tomorrow!)

Anyone have any ideas of something I could hotfix for myself to wear to cinderella's table.  Something like "Bibbidi Bobbidi Boo" or something?  It's a dinner so it's the fairy godmother show.

Love to hear some ideas!


----------



## jham

emcreative said:


> Really quick before i go lay down again (sure hope the doc can fix this pain tomorrow!)
> 
> Anyone have any ideas of something I could hotfix for myself to wear to cinderella's table. Something like "Bibbidi Bobbidi Boo" or something? It's a dinner so it's the fairy godmother show.
> 
> Love to hear some ideas!


 
Once upon a time someone did the cutest hotfix Cinderella's carriage!  I don't know who or where the pics are though.  I've always wanted one for myself.


----------



## revrob

emcreative said:


> Really quick before i go lay down again (sure hope the doc can fix this pain tomorrow!)
> 
> Anyone have any ideas of something I could hotfix for myself to wear to cinderella's table.  Something like "Bibbidi Bobbidi Boo" or something?  It's a dinner so it's the fairy godmother show.
> 
> Love to hear some ideas!





jham said:


> Once upon a time someone did the cutest hotfix Cinderella's carriage!  I don't know who or where the pics are though.  I've always wanted one for myself.



I think the carriage would be awfully cute!  AND, when you get the pattern together, I think it would be absolutely necessary to post it here!


----------



## revrob

jham said:


> I plan to make one for her, I just have to upsize the pattern one size (or wait for the adult version, but I'm not that patient, I have fabric already!) I just bought some more copy paper, so soon!
> 
> 
> 
> You know, October 2009 is a lovely time to go to Disneyland



I would LOVE to go in October.  However, it's getting really difficult to take Ethan out of school for trips.  He eventually is fine, but he really freaks out at the idea of having to miss school and catch everything up when he gets home.  It's really attributed to his ADHD - he can't handle the idea of having to keep a week's worth of work organized enough to get it done.  So, we feel that it isn't fair to him to put that kind of stress on him.  AND, it's not fair to us to have to deal with his attitude about it.  So, we're trying to find a time when the kids are out of school.

We really want to do several things in Southern California while we're there.  We have to have a beach day.  I've read something about whale watching?  I think that would be really cool.  I'm not sure what all we're gonna do yet - still trying to figure it out!


----------



## danicaw

eeyore3847 said:


> heck I do not think I sleep lately.. I have 2 planned to start on tonight. lol
> 
> on the ruffle trim I roll the hems......
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you..... I have been sewing and listing like crazy .... I like the tropical one too... I bought way too much of that fabric! lol
> 
> Lori



Thanks! 



emcreative said:


> Really quick before i go lay down again (sure hope the doc can fix this pain tomorrow!)
> 
> Anyone have any ideas of something I could hotfix for myself to wear to cinderella's table.  Something like "Bibbidi Bobbidi Boo" or something?  It's a dinner so it's the fairy godmother show.
> 
> Love to hear some ideas!



Oh! "Bibbidi Bobbidi Boo" would be cute! Maybe with a wand?
 I think I remember the carriage, I like that idea also.


----------



## ibesue

I have messed up my quotes again.    My computer logged me off and I couldn't find my multiquote and well that was the story of my day!!

So from memory.... LOVED all the tunic tops.  So cute.  And again, I am so jealous that all of you guys get to be testers!!!    CARLA, I want to test too!  

Heather, you are now a celebrity!!  You were on the Oprah show and I saw it!!!

All the outfits are too cute, the poodle skirts are so much fun.  Can't wait to see everyone in their skirts!  The hot fix shirts are cute and you are amazing at making the designs!!  I wish I had known you when it was time for 100 days of school.  I had an idea, but no skills to make it!    Lori, you have been so busy!!  I can't believe you have made that many sets!  You don't want to move it all??  I love finding old fabric!  I love even more finding old fabric that is selling for a TON on ebay right now!!  (think many yards of MERMAID fabric!)  

I know I am missing tons.  I am trying to make a skirt and figure out how to open an etsy shop.    The more I read, the more I am not sure about the shop!

DUH, see I already forgot... SHANNON YOU ARE COMING TO CA???????????


----------



## Tinka_Belle

revrob said:


> I would LOVE to go in October.  However, it's getting really difficult to take Ethan out of school for trips.  He eventually is fine, but he really freaks out at the idea of having to miss school and catch everything up when he gets home.  It's really attributed to his ADHD - he can't handle the idea of having to keep a week's worth of work organized enough to get it done.  So, we feel that it isn't fair to him to put that kind of stress on him.  AND, it's not fair to us to have to deal with his attitude about it.  So, we're trying to find a time when the kids are out of school.
> 
> We really want to do several things in Southern California while we're there.  We have to have a beach day.  I've read something about whale watching?  I think that would be really cool.  I'm not sure what all we're gonna do yet - still trying to figure it out!


You have to do Whale watching. It is so much fun. We did that in San Diego and it was a blast. My brother got sea sick though and me and my little sister were enjoying popcorn and that didn't help my brother at all. Oh Fond Memories!!


----------



## MouseTriper

*Linnette.....where are you?  Are you okay????????????*


----------



## Tinka_Belle

MouseTriper said:


> *Linnette.....where are you?  Are you okay????????????*


Linnette sent me a message today that she is feeling very depressed. Her family is in desperate need of prayers and well wishes. Tomorrow is going to be a very tough for them all. So please say a prayer that everything will turn out well.


----------



## ibesue

Tinka_Belle said:


> Linnette sent me a message today that she is feeling very depressed. Her family is in desperate need of prayers and well wishes. Tomorrow is going to be a very tough for them all. So please say a prayer that everything will turn out well.



I will keep Linnette in my prayers.  I hope all goes well tomorrow.


----------



## *Toadstool*

emcreative said:


> Sorry to jump into the conversation...
> 
> ...but just to prove my geekiness, Hubby got me a DSi for our anniversary.  I love it!
> 
> Our current hooked up and available to play systems are xbox360, ps2, gamecube, wii, ds, dsi, and psp.  We both have WoW accounts (though I never have time to play anymore with 2 little ones).  Our online gaming history includes SWG, LOTRO, AoC, WAR, DDO, TF, TF2, BF series...okay there's more but that's bad enough to admit!


DH and I quit playing swg almost a year ago. I think online gaming takes up too much time lately.. especially that game. It saves money too. 
We played and met on UO. Anyone remember UO?? :-o
We were admins on UO for the last few years. Gave it up after Hannah got a bit older and quit taking 10 naps a day. 


Tinka_Belle said:


> I am so jealous. DH gives me stuff like that for occasions. We have ready for gaming Wii, PS2, PS3, Xbox360Elite, DS, DS Lite, PSP, and GameCube. DH and I are currently both playing WOW, but he used to play Everquest, EVE and Star Wars and he was Beta tester for LOTRO. I think you and I would have a lot of fun talking technology.


I have a friend that keeps trying to get us to play WoW. I just don't know if I can get involved in all that again. I tried it when it first came out, and didn't like it. He says it is so different now. 



Adi12982 said:


> HELP PLEASE. . .
> 
> I need 4 embroidery applique designs, ASAP,my brother and his DiFi (and DH and I) are going on a short trip (before the baby comes) next week and we leave Dunday, I bought shirts and fabric, but now I need the designs. . . I need:
> 
> Eeyore
> Tigger
> Donald
> and Stitch
> 
> I saw good ones for Donald and maybe stitch on stitchontime. . . but no regular Tigger (only a cutie) and no Eeyore. . . since Heather hasn't opened her etsy store yet - I need your help - where can I get the others, does anyone know who has a good site with Disney Applique Designs that stitch well??
> 
> ALSO -
> 
> I have a question about fonts (especially for those of you with a singer futura) - If I bought a font, how would I put it into the program so I could make words with it, or do I have to paste in one letter at a time??  THANKS!


Oooh.. I sent you a pm. I thought you said goofy. I think I've seen Tigger. I'll look again tomorrow. 
If you buy a digitized font that is an embroidery design you need some kind of program to bring the files together to form words. Some embroidery machines can do it too. Most can not. You can get Embird for around 150 dollars.. mabye cheaper I don't know. Embird basic will let you do tons of editing and it is a great program. I use it everyday. You can also add onto it if you ever want to digitize your own fonts from TTF. YOu can also add the digitizing program. Much cheaper than alot of the programs out there.
Do you have a program other than like PEDBasic or whatever it is that you use to get the designs onto the machine?? You need something with import and editing features. Once I know what you have I might be able to help more. 




jham said:


> If you ever figure out the answer to the font thing, let me know!  It's been driving me crazy!  I have a Futura and I bought some really cute fonts and I don't know how to use them.  I'm not patient enough to do one letter at at time!  I have autopunch, would that help????


If you have auto punch you must have basic editing features I'd think... or is it some type of on screen digitizing thing that is on the machine??
What is the program called?
Seriously you can do it. It is so easy. PM me if you like.
I totally recommend sewforums embroidery section though. Or the digitizing section if you have digi software.



minnie2 said:


> *Toadstool* said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kira- I hope you can get some relief!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This makes me feel better!  It sounded so easy and then I tried and assumed it was me!  Maybe it is my machine!
> So how do you give something a shirred look with out shirring?  Do you just do casing for the elastic and use really think elastic?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes.
> Either we are all dumb or it is our machines.. I blame the machines now definitely.
> 
> 
> 
> lovesdumbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you find relief soon!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Thanks to all of you that commented on my big OT rant. I am tired and didn't read every post! I skimmed...
> 
> 
> 
> PrincessLeighsDaddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same problem with shirring and a drop in bobbin. The elastic thread either doesn't feed up, or the bobbing unwinds in the carriage.
> I have and older machine with the bobbin in the lower casing that you put in. It works great with that machine.
> 
> Here is Leighanna in her Sophie tunic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made it a size bigger thinking she would wear it over a bathing suit. I am going to go down a size or two. It is very gerously sized. It is a very easy pattern, and works up fast once you get the pattern printed and cut out!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh.. I never thought about the bobbin unwinding all the tension that I am winding onto it before it comes out. I bet that is what is going on. So smart!
> Love that fabric!!
> 
> 
> 
> karebear1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biggest Loser Finale is on tonight! Who's watching with me and who are you rootin' for??? I want Tara to win! She has been so consistant this whole season.  I'm also interested to see how Joelle and her other half have faired through this whole thing. I wonder if their friendship has totally fallen by the wayside or if they've been able to patch things up??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Omgosh! I didn't see that it was recorded on the DVR. I had my biblestudy tonight. Now that I think about it... I didn't check the DVR. No way I'd remember what night it was going to air. hehe.
> I hope Tara wins too! She deserves it. Hubby hates when I use that word, but I think she does.
> 
> 
> 
> Eyore4Ever149 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ill be watching tonight too!
> Although I also like Fringe!
> A word on Nerds....Im married to one and you know what- they make GREAT money.....all the better to buy more fabric and go to WDW with! LOL!!!
> He loves WDW, Star Trek especially, but Star Wars too, and the whole Hobbit thing. He owns an Xbox- which I bought for him, although we stopped using it after baby was here.
> He used to drive a Viper- and if we shared that with people nobody believed him (I guess you're supposed to look "cool" to drive one)
> My Mother didn't want me to date him- I think she wanted more of the Miami Vice look or something.
> But he's the best choice I've ever made.....even if he is a little clueless about how to be romantic or say....celebrate Mother's Day.
> He calls himself a Nerd and so do I- I emphasize he's MY nerd!!
> 
> Im curious- why does everyone like the comic book cardboard? I get my cardboard from my local quilt shop and like those. But I store them in a closet, versus a book shelf.....
> 
> 
> I got my reflexology appt done, and made a massage/reflex appointment for Saturday while DH is at the birthday party with Megan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hrm... refloxology. sounds lovely. I am supposed to get accupuncture along with my menopause pill(that is what I decided to call it.. lol).
> I wonder if reflexology would be better. I don't like the needles.. :/ I plan on trying it though.
> Cute about your DH. My DH was a total nerd when I met him. He made lots of money in his nerdy job where he was a network admin for a large company... then his company got bought out by another company. They kept their network admin and not him. He never did find a job making anywhere near what he was making before or enough to support us in the area we wanted to be at. He made a total career change and is now a boat captain.
> Do you have one of those I <3 Nerds shirt.
> We could make I <3 my nerd shirts!!
> Omgs!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tricia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Toadstool - There is Strawberry shortcake material at my fabric store.  Well, there was on Sat.  Did ya want me to check again for you?  I don't mind, I am there at least once a week anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would totally appreciate it. Could you tell me which one it is?? I just want to make sure I don't have it.
> Depending on how much it is I'd want 2 or 3 yards. If it is really cheap definitely 3.  I am not supposed to be spending alot. :/
> 
> If you have a cellphone cam you could snap a picture. That is what I am starting to do.
Click to expand...


----------



## *Toadstool*

*IT WORKED!!
I am so tickled! The shirring finally worked. I got some elastic thread from Joann after my doctors visit yesterday just in case I decided to try it again. The other elastic thread I had was from Hancocks. This one stayed pretty flat after I tried it until I steamed it. Once I steamed it gathered up fairly nice. Once I stuck it in the dryer a few minutes it is very shirred! YAY!!! 
I hope some of you can get it to work this way. Did you all use Hancock elastic thread??? I will look at the name on the package if anyone wants to know.
They look pretty different when I compared the strands.
k.. going to try to go to bed now. I hope it still works tomorrow.. lol!


You have no idea how excited I am. I spent 2 days and 1 whole spool of elastic thread trying to figure it out. Never would have guessed it was the thread!!!

*


----------



## emcreative

YAY TOADSTOOL!


----------



## minnie2

karebear1 said:


> Biggest Loser Finale is on tonight! Who's watching with me and who are you rootin' for??? I want Tara to win! She has been so consistant this whole season.  I'm also interested to see how Joelle and her other half have faired through this whole thing. I wonder if their friendship has totally fallen by the wayside or if they've been able to patch things up??


I FELL ASLEEP during it!  UGH!



TotalSnowWhite said:


> OK, I posted on the tutu thread, but I thought I'd post my latest project here, too.  I'm going to add ribbons, I think.  This is about the closest I've come to "sewing" lately.


cute!  I love tutus!



eeyore3847 said:


> ok... still sewing like crazy!!!!! here are some completed dresses and set I finshed today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


As always super cute!  I may try that ruffle on a dress next time!



danicaw said:


> I offered to sew for someone else.... bad idea
> 
> Every holiday my MIL takes Santa pics with all the grandkids.....
> Meaning she and FIL dress up like Mrs and Mr. Klaus and we go to a photography studio and they have pictures taken. Its a big thing to them and the costumes they have are really nice.. and yes... FIL is just the right size to pull off a great Santa
> 
> In addition they buy all the kids matching outfits. This gets more difficult each year. We now have 4 girls and 1 boy. Girls ages 7, 5, 3 and 2 and boy age 6. So finding matching or coordinating clothes is hard for the large size range is difficult and then finding something that matches for the boy (my ds) makes it all harder. Last year she spent about $45 per dress and had to buy an extra to make sure the sizes would be covered - she bought online which seems to be the only way we can get sizes.
> So this weekend we were all together and DD wore the wrap dress I made... so when MIL commented that the dress was cute I said I would be willing to make the Christmas dresses this year if we could agree on a YCMT pattern.
> MIL was thrilled and said she would pay for the patterns and fabric etc. But SIL was a total stick in the mud.... now she is also  my best friend so its not like we don't get along... just we have different styles. I was really thinking the precious dress would be great! lots of options and age appropriate for all the girls... but SIL only said... I prefer a v-neck or square neckline -  ok?
> So after a long time of looking at patterns and watching her unimpressed expressions... I gave up. And we decided that we would just get dresses at Costco this year and be done with it. I will make DS a vest and tie to match the girls.
> 
> Ugh. I tried... On the one hand it saves me a bunch of time, but she told me that her girls don't like the Jona Micheal dresses costco has each year. So am not sure why it ended this way.
> But, it really has me afraid to sew for others.... silly I know.
> I needed to vent a bit. Thanks for letting me






billwendy said:


> LOL - my DH plays WOW too!! I havent gotten sucked in, but he plays it all the time!! I do like video games though!! Right now I've been playing Rythm Heaven on my DS....FUN!!!
> 
> Does anyone have an IPOD touch? What are your favorite downloads for that (applications)?
> 
> Do you think the tunic could be made out of a beach towel? I was thinking beach coverup???????


My DH is on Plays too!  He is a HUGE gamer!  He even makes me sit through HOURS of Xplay reviewing games on G4. HE is even in a guild on WOW. I lovingly call him Super Nerd!  



emcreative said:


> Sorry to jump into the conversation...
> 
> ...but just to prove my geekiness, Hubby got me a DSi for our anniversary.  I love it!
> 
> Our current hooked up and available to play systems are xbox360, ps2, gamecube, wii, ds, dsi, and psp.  We both have WoW accounts (though I never have time to play anymore with 2 little ones).  Our online gaming history includes SWG, LOTRO, AoC, WAR, DDO, TF, TF2, BF series...okay there's more but that's bad enough to admit!


DH has gotten Nikki hooked on WOW she doesn't play often but she loves it.  Both kids sit and watch him play for ever!



Tinka_Belle said:


> I am so jealous. DH gives me stuff like that for occasions. We have ready for gaming Wii, PS2, PS3, Xbox360Elite, DS, DS Lite, PSP, and GameCube. DH and I are currently both playing WOW, but he used to play Everquest, EVE and Star Wars and he was Beta tester for LOTRO. I think you and I would have a lot of fun talking technology.


G played EverQuest and Star Wars too He has also done some beta testing but for some reason I can't remember the name right now.



revrob said:


> Don't know where the quote went - but someone asked about making the Sophie Tunic out of terry cloth.  I have to say that I don't particularly recommend it.  I made this version in testing, and, let's just say that I'm not real fond of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fabric kept stretching for some reason.  It came out kinda wonky.  But I did learn that I don't like working with terry cloth in these types of applications.  I may like it more for smaller projects or something.  but it didn't work well for this.


I saw that post and thought of this one  I do wonder if a reg towel would be better....



revrob said:


> Ok, I'm posting to take one last look at my ticker in my siggy.  I'm sorry to report that we have cancelled our July trip.  Several things have come up, and we've decided it's just not something that we should do right now.  So, the reservations are cancelled.   But on a brigher note, we HAVE decided that we want to plan a trip to California (including Disneyland).  We're trying to figure out a good time for our family to make that trip.  It probably won't be until 2010.  Looking forward to that!


I'm Sorry  Though we are in Talks for DL in 2010 too so maybe we can see each other?


billwendy said:


> DH is "considering" a September trip for us!!! THe free dining is something he has loved in the past - keeping my fingers crossed!!!!!
> 
> Any suggestions on what I should say to convince him?????


I say you need to push it out until the last week in October 1st week in Nov!  This way we can have another WDW meet!



Tinka_Belle said:


> Linnette sent me a message today that she is feeling very depressed. Her family is in desperate need of prayers and well wishes. Tomorrow is going to be a very tough for them all. So please say a prayer that everything will turn out well.


Oh NO!  Of course prayers said!



*Toadstool* said:


> *IT WORKED!!
> I am so tickled! The shirring finally worked. I got some elastic thread from Joann after my doctors visit yesterday just in case I decided to try it again. The other elastic thread I had was from Hancocks. This one stayed pretty flat after I tried it until I steamed it. Once I steamed it gathered up fairly nice. Once I stuck it in the dryer a few minutes it is very shirred! YAY!!!
> I hope some of you can get it to work this way. Did you all use Hancock elastic thread??? I will look at the name on the package if anyone wants to know.
> They look pretty different when I compared the strands.
> k.. going to try to go to bed now. I hope it still works tomorrow.. lol!
> 
> 
> You have no idea how excited I am. I spent 2 days and 1 whole spool of elastic thread trying to figure it out. Never would have guessed it was the thread!!!
> *


*
Cool!  congrats!  I will have to try that this am!  I have thread I think from Hancock but at worst case I will get some more on Friday when I run to Joann's.  Can't go I still ahve a sick kiddo home!  We are on week 2 of sick kids!

Well today is mine and George's anniversary!  You ask what are we doing?  NOTHING!  UGH!  oh well I guess it is a treat in it self to be together for 19 (we where a blind date 19yrs ago today)yrs and married for 15(we where married 15 yrs ago today on Friday the 13th).*


----------



## revrob

ibesue said:


> DUH, see I already forgot... SHANNON YOU ARE COMING TO CA???????????



YES!  We are hoping to!  I was hoping you would chime in with some hints of must sees while we're there!  We're gonna TRY to stay at the new villas at Grand Californian



Tinka_Belle said:


> You have to do Whale watching. It is so much fun. We did that in San Diego and it was a blast. My brother got sea sick though and me and my little sister were enjoying popcorn and that didn't help my brother at all. Oh Fond Memories!!



Thanks for the tip!  AND... don't forget sea sickness bands!  Check!



Tinka_Belle said:


> Linnette sent me a message today that she is feeling very depressed. Her family is in desperate need of prayers and well wishes. Tomorrow is going to be a very tough for them all. So please say a prayer that everything will turn out well.




Praying!  hope today goes well for Linnette and her family.




*Toadstool* said:


> *IT WORKED!!
> I am so tickled! The shirring finally worked. I got some elastic thread from Joann after my doctors visit yesterday just in case I decided to try it again. The other elastic thread I had was from Hancocks. This one stayed pretty flat after I tried it until I steamed it. Once I steamed it gathered up fairly nice. Once I stuck it in the dryer a few minutes it is very shirred! YAY!!!
> I hope some of you can get it to work this way. Did you all use Hancock elastic thread??? I will look at the name on the package if anyone wants to know.
> They look pretty different when I compared the strands.
> k.. going to try to go to bed now. I hope it still works tomorrow.. lol!
> 
> 
> You have no idea how excited I am. I spent 2 days and 1 whole spool of elastic thread trying to figure it out. Never would have guessed it was the thread!!!
> 
> *




OOH!  WAY cool!  Can you please post the brand of the thread?  Maybe that's why it doesn't work for me?  I think I need to try.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

*Toadstool* said:


> *IT WORKED!!
> I am so tickled! The shirring finally worked. I got some elastic thread from Joann after my doctors visit yesterday just in case I decided to try it again. The other elastic thread I had was from Hancocks. This one stayed pretty flat after I tried it until I steamed it. Once I steamed it gathered up fairly nice. Once I stuck it in the dryer a few minutes it is very shirred! YAY!!!
> I hope some of you can get it to work this way. Did you all use Hancock elastic thread??? I will look at the name on the package if anyone wants to know.
> They look pretty different when I compared the strands.
> k.. going to try to go to bed now. I hope it still works tomorrow.. lol!
> 
> 
> You have no idea how excited I am. I spent 2 days and 1 whole spool of elastic thread trying to figure it out. Never would have guessed it was the thread!!!
> 
> *


Please do post the brand name of the thread. I can't get shirring to work for me either. I want to do it, because I have so many patterns that require shirring.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Hi all!  I am so far behind and you guys have been so busy as usual!  I have been busy, but can't seem to finish much...I only have 29 more days until we leave and here I am again down to the wire! 

I LOVE Carla's new shirt!  I can't wait to make that one!  Katie will love that!

Heather!  Oprah!  That is big time!  If you guys haven't read Randy's book...please do.  What an inspration his life was and still is to his family and to me.  You will laugh, you will cry...very touching!

My Granny was sent home from the nursing home this last week. (She is the one that had the stroke).  We are still trying to figure out how and why she was sent home.  My mom has been taking care of her, but my mom works full time.  She has a nurse during the day.  Granny can't really do much of anything for herself.  So last night, she went back to the ER.  Not sure what was going on...her heart rate was up, her sugar was way out of wack...

The DR at the ER asked why she was not in the nursing home...ummm....that is what we all want to know!  So we are hopeful we will get her back in the home...the DR said he will do all he can.  So please pray for her again....I know all the prayers here help!


----------



## HeatherSue

DRAT!!!!
The picture I posted was NOT the picture they showed on the Oprah show!  I can't find the picture they actually showed, so I don't know if I was lurking in the background.  However, I do see the picture I posted behind Randy's wife in the interview. So, either way, I still made it onto Oprah!  



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Wow Heather! Oprah!?! We're not worthy of your presence.


First of all..I know 
Second, I just love LeighAnna's tunic!  You always pick the greatest fabric!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Although I also like Fringe!
> A word on Nerds....Im married to one and you know what- they make GREAT money.....all the better to buy more fabric and go to WDW with! LOL!!!
> He loves WDW, Star Trek especially, but Star Wars too, and the whole Hobbit thing. He owns an Xbox- which I bought for him, although we stopped using it after baby was here.
> He used to drive a Viper- and if we shared that with people nobody believed him (I guess you're supposed to look "cool" to drive one)
> My Mother didn't want me to date him- I think she wanted more of the Miami Vice look or something.
> But he's the best choice I've ever made.....even if he is a little clueless about how to be romantic or say....celebrate Mother's Day.
> He calls himself a Nerd and so do I- I emphasize he's MY nerd!!
> 
> Im curious- why does everyone like the comic book cardboard? I get my cardboard from my local quilt shop and like those. But I store them in a closet, versus a book shelf.....
> 
> 
> I got my reflexology appt done, and made a massage/reflex appointment for Saturday while DH is at the birthday party with Megan.


Every time I see an ad for Fringe I think "Oooh...that looks like my kind of show."  I think we're going to have to get it from Netflix when it comes out on DVD because I hate starting shows 1/2 way through the season.

I love your nerd love story!  I am not married to a nerd, but sometimes I wish he would release his inner nerd a little more!

I like the comic book boards because they're non-acidic and I don't have to cut them (that's the major reason) and they're the perfect size for my bookshelves.



eeyore3847 said:


> ok... still sewing like crazy!!!!! here are some completed dresses and set I finshed today!!!


I love that tropical print- so pretty!



twob4him said:


> *Heather - Can I have your autograph????? :*


Yes, but it'll cost you! 



TotalSnowWhite said:


>


That is one of the prettiest tutus I've seen!  I love it!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

jham said:


> For those of you with shirring issues, here is my story.  The first time I tried shirring, with my original machine, I think it was maybe a cheap old singer?  It was soooooo easy, nothing to it!  It shirred up like magic!  Then that machine broke and I got my drop-in brother and I have not been able to shir since.  I have tried and tried and I steam and heat and wind to no avail.  I will have to try again on my mom's 50 year old singer because it has the other type of bobbin.



I have a Brother with a drop-in bobbin, and have not had any luck with shirring at all!  My thread keeps breaking, the bobbin keeps getting pulled up....so I just gave up!



2cutekidz said:


>



I love this outfit!



Tinka_Belle said:


> Linnette sent me a message today that she is feeling very depressed. Her family is in desperate need of prayers and well wishes. Tomorrow is going to be a very tough for them all. So please say a prayer that everything will turn out well.



I will keep her in my prayers..hope everything turn out well! 



HeatherSue said:


> DRAT!!!!
> The picture I posted was NOT the picture they showed on the Oprah show!  I can't find the picture they actually showed, so I don't know if I was lurking in the background.  However, I do see the picture I posted behind Randy's wife in the interview. So, either way, I still made it onto Oprah!




Oh you are famous now!!!!  How cool is that?


----------



## Adi12982

ibesue said:


> CARLA, I want to test too!


Same here Carla  



MouseTriper said:


> *Linnette.....*


Linnette, I have been thinking of you for the last week, I was about to PM you, but then I saw this.  I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.  Hopefully all gets better soon!!




*Toadstool* said:


> *IT WORKED!!
> I am so tickled! The shirring finally worked. I got some elastic thread from Joann after my doctors visit yesterday just in case I decided to try it again. The other elastic thread I had was from Hancocks. This one stayed pretty flat after I tried it until I steamed it. Once I steamed it gathered up fairly nice. Once I stuck it in the dryer a few minutes it is very shirred! YAY!!!
> I hope some of you can get it to work this way. Did you all use Hancock elastic thread??? I will look at the name on the package if anyone wants to know.
> They look pretty different when I compared the strands.
> k.. going to try to go to bed now. I hope it still works tomorrow.. lol!
> 
> 
> You have no idea how excited I am. I spent 2 days and 1 whole spool of elastic thread trying to figure it out. Never would have guessed it was the thread!!!
> 
> *



CONGRATS!!!  I want to try it one day, glad to hear it worked for you!!!



minnie2 said:


> Well today is mine and George's anniversary!  You ask what are we doing?  NOTHING!  UGH!  oh well I guess it is a treat in it self to be together for 19 (we where a blind date 19yrs ago today)yrs and married for 15(we where married 15 yrs ago today on Friday the 13th).


 HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!!


----------



## HeatherSue

revrob said:


> Ok, I'm posting to take one last look at my ticker in my siggy.  I'm sorry to report that we have cancelled our July trip.  Several things have come up, and we've decided it's just not something that we should do right now.  So, the reservations are cancelled.   But on a brigher note, we HAVE decided that we want to plan a trip to California (including Disneyland).  We're trying to figure out a good time for our family to make that trip.  It probably won't be until 2010.  Looking forward to that!


Awww..I'm sorry.  



jham said:


> You know, October 2009 is a lovely time to go to Disneyland


So I've heard. 



*Toadstool* said:


> *IT WORKED!!
> I am so tickled! The shirring finally worked. I got some elastic thread from Joann after my doctors visit yesterday just in case I decided to try it again. The other elastic thread I had was from Hancocks. This one stayed pretty flat after I tried it until I steamed it. Once I steamed it gathered up fairly nice. Once I stuck it in the dryer a few minutes it is very shirred! YAY!!!
> I hope some of you can get it to work this way. Did you all use Hancock elastic thread??? I will look at the name on the package if anyone wants to know.
> They look pretty different when I compared the strands.
> k.. going to try to go to bed now. I hope it still works tomorrow.. lol!
> 
> 
> You have no idea how excited I am. I spent 2 days and 1 whole spool of elastic thread trying to figure it out. Never would have guessed it was the thread!!!
> 
> *[/SIZE]


That's great!  I didn't want to get involved in the shirring discussion because it's always worked for me on my Brother and on my old Singer.  But, maybe it's because I have a different kind of elastic thread. I bought mine at a little 5 and dime store, so I have no idea what brand it is.



minnie2 said:


> Well today is mine and George's anniversary!  You ask what are we doing?  NOTHING!  UGH!  oh well I guess it is a treat in it self to be together for 19 (we where a blind date 19yrs ago today)yrs and married for 15(we where married 15 yrs ago today on Friday the 13th).


Happy anniversary!!! Why aren't you guys doing anything?  Fifteen years is a big one!  Could you do something this weekend?  I always forget that you and George have been together almost exactly the same amount of time as Henry and I.  Henry and I started dating almost 19 years ago and got married almost 15 years ago.  



The Moonk's Mom said:


> My Granny was sent home from the nursing home this last week. (She is the one that had the stroke).  We are still trying to figure out how and why she was sent home.  My mom has been taking care of her, but my mom works full time.  She has a nurse during the day.  Granny can't really do much of anything for herself.  So last night, she went back to the ER.  Not sure what was going on...her heart rate was up, her sugar was way out of wack...
> 
> The DR at the ER asked why she was not in the nursing home...ummm....that is what we all want to know!  So we are hopeful we will get her back in the home...the DR said he will do all he can.  So please pray for her again....I know all the prayers here help!



I'll pray for your Granny and your family.  I don't know why they send elderly people home like that when they can't care for themselves! 

My 91 year old grandma needs carpal tunnel surgery (and 2 other surgeries on that arm, apparently) and they plan on doing it outpatient.  So, my mom will spend the summer doing absolutely everything for her (my grandma tends to play these things up, too).


----------



## tricia

*Toadstool* said:


> I would totally appreciate it. Could you tell me which one it is?? I just want to make sure I don't have it.
> Depending on how much it is I'd want 2 or 3 yards. If it is really cheap definitely 3.  I am not supposed to be spending alot. :/
> 
> If you have a cellphone cam you could snap a picture. That is what I am starting to do.



I will probably be able to do that today.  I did try to find a pic of the one they have online for you, but then I could not quite remember which one it was.  



*Toadstool* said:


> *IT WORKED!!
> I am so tickled! The shirring finally worked. I got some elastic thread from Joann after my doctors visit yesterday just in case I decided to try it again. The other elastic thread I had was from Hancocks. This one stayed pretty flat after I tried it until I steamed it. Once I steamed it gathered up fairly nice. Once I stuck it in the dryer a few minutes it is very shirred! YAY!!!
> I hope some of you can get it to work this way. Did you all use Hancock elastic thread??? I will look at the name on the package if anyone wants to know.
> They look pretty different when I compared the strands.
> k.. going to try to go to bed now. I hope it still works tomorrow.. lol!
> 
> 
> You have no idea how excited I am. I spent 2 days and 1 whole spool of elastic thread trying to figure it out. Never would have guessed it was the thread!!!
> 
> *



That is so awesome!!!!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> 100AcrePrincess- that fabric house is AWESOME!!!!!!! And I cant believe you whipped that outfit up in a morning! So cute! Wish it was warm enough here for those clothes. Conneticut is having a very cool Spring. 64 here today and a little breezy.
> 
> maybe Ill try the babywearing thing, the problem is they are so expensive and Id really like to try them on first before buying. Are there stores that sell them?



Thanks!  It's been mostly in the low 80's here lately, well except for the last couple of days in the 60's.  'Course, it's also rained for the last 3 weeks - almost every day!  My poor yard is scary!



Stephres said:


> Does anyone else have "Where is my Hairbush?" stuck in their heads now?
> 
> Just me?
> 
> I would love a party like that, for me!



Yeah, the kids hid the brushes 2 or 3 times for themselves after that & we had to play the song EVERY time.  It was stuck in my head forever!



minnie2 said:


> *I asked a shirring ? but couldn't find the answer*I want to learn how to shirr and I di the whole wind the bobbin with elastic thread.  But it didn't work!  Could i have not wound the thread enough?  any help would be wonderful!!!!



You may not have wound it tight enough.  I've had that problem before.  I try to hold it tight, but not stretch it completely out when I'm winding.  Also 1 row won't gather much & if you have 3 or 4 & it doesn't look like it's gathering enough try steaming it with your iron.  It will usually draw up a lot then.  



lynnanddbyz said:


> You Had to mention the hairbrush song.  My youngest is 8.  He no longer watches Veggie Tales but When he was little he watched them ALL the time.  Over and Over and Over.  I know ALL and I do mean ALL of the songs and can sing them at will.  The hairbrush song is one of my favorites and I sing it alot when ever I can't find something.  Like Where is my seam ripper or Where are my scissors.  I drives the kids insane(Yah).  I also sing the bunny song alot too.  "I Love the bunny".  We have a puppy who has a bunny chew toy and I sing it to him so much my husband now sings it and He has never seen the movie.   I am glad to see I am not the only one who gets the kids songs stuck in my head.  Although I am probably the worst case!!!!



LOVE the Bunny Song!!  And, yeah, I do the Where's My ...?  all the time.  Glad it's not just me. 



emcreative said:


> Okay since we're all friends now, I'll make a confession- I'm a huge nerd.  Yes, a Star Wars Loving, Science Fiction movie watching, Anime worshiping, Video Game playing, comic book nerd.
> 
> Comic books were actually the biggest way I helped Em to learn to read. When she was struggling with that (she was the lowest reader in her grade and had to be in a special program) was also the time she was receiving OT for her sensory issues twice a week.  (This was also when I was a much younger and less fluffy single mom)
> 
> Well at least once a week we'd walk across the street from OT to a wonderful "Mom and Pop" comic shop, where she'd get to pick her own comic, which she DID love to read (btw now we can't stop her from reading. THe one and only time she was grounded, the punishment was she was only allowed to read for fun 1.5 hours a day!)
> 
> Of course you'd get a lot of looks being a female in the comic shop, but I think comic book types are generally shyer unless you strictly want to talk nerd things.  Approaching females in general though didn't happen- UNTIL my cell phone rang one day while I was shopping comics, and played...the theme from the X-Men cartoon.
> 
> You know the "bees to honey" saying? LOL yeah.  It was kinda funny to be honest. But yes, be a female, go to a comic book shop and have your phone play a superhero cartoon theme, and you get a LOT of attention (of course I just smiled and said no thank you).
> 
> Interesting enough, I did end up marrying another Star Wars Loving, Science Fiction movie watching, Anime worshiping, Video Game playing, comic book nerd, but I didn't meet him in the comic shop...I met him playing a video game!
> 
> Embarrassing confession time over.  I'm going to blame my openness on pain and pain medication, okay?



I think it's great that you could use comics to help her like reading.  I have to put myself in the club too.  DH LOVES Star Wars & I grew up on Star Trek.  He got me started playing video games after we got married.  We currently have an Atari, NES, Nintendo 64, Super Nintendo, Gamecube, Gameboy pocket, gameboy color, PS2, and an XBox 360 and, yes, they all work.  He prefers to be called a geek too.  

You should try walking into Radio Shack & heading back to the components (LEDs, diodes, etc.) & standing there trying to decide which color of wires & LEDs you want for a Robotics class project.  It was so funny.  I probably had 5 guys ask if I needed help.  They were all amazed that a girl would be looking for that stuff & actually know what she was looking for.  I've never had so much help.  



ireland_nicole said:


> I didn't realize I was singing it until the kids started singing along oops LOL
> Great party btw!



Thanks!



jham said:


> Love the veggie tales party and doll house!  So cute!
> 
> So I wasn't loving the Garanimals tank tops having ruffles, I mean that kind of gets in the way of applique, KWIM?  But then I sewed ribbon around the ruffles and I love it!



Thanks!  

I really like that tank now.  I was having the same problem with them.  I may have to give that a try.


----------



## sohappy

SHIRRING

I had a lot of trouble when I first tried this.  I had the Disney Brother, and now I have a Singer Futura, both with drop in bobbins.  I finally figured it out and LOVE it.  I use it whenever possible rather than elastic.  I always start out on a scrap piece of fabric.  It starts off really, really loose.  Then after a few very short rows, it just seems to click.  That's when I move to my real material.  I am not sure if this will work for everyone, but that's what works for me.  Oh, and one more thing, I don't use the auto-thread-cutter.  I always cut the threads by hand and lengthen the threads so that I can tie them off.  OK, one more last thing, I don't start each row fresh.  I go across, go 3 stitches down, then back across, 3 more stitches down, back across.  Less to tie off.  Sorry if this is general knowledge.  I just wanted to help since so many people were having issues.


----------



## jham

Happy Anniversary Marlo!  This year Mike and I will celebrate our 18th anniversary and we've been together over 23 years!!! That's what happens when you start dating when you are 16 I guess, but it makes me sound sooooo old!


----------



## Jennifer.1203

I'm sorry I haven't been on since my first post. My internet was down, but finally an at&t guy came and fixed it! Yea! I wanted to say thanks to all the ladies who welcomed me! I had a great Mothers Day. My hubby got me my first dslr! It's a Canon XS. I'm so excited. Just trying to figure out how to use it. But my kids got me my newest obsession! Some more patterns from ycmt. I love that site!  I got the twirl skirt pattern, and the faith dress top pattern. I'm so excited to try these out. The twirl skirts are my favorite! But I need to make a stop at Joann's first. So I probably won't get to try them out until sometime this weekend. I know I introduced myself but I don't think I really told you anything about me. I have a soon to be 3 year old son named Ethan. His bday party is in 2 weeks and thats all he talks about. Thomas, Thomas, Thomas. Yes we have a Thomas freak in the house! lol... Then I have a 15 month old perfect little girl named Makenna. She's just learning to walk, but loves to climb on everything, so she's keeping me on my toes. Our newest addition is our little girl Callie. She is only 7 weeks, and I'm breastfeeding her. It's hard to juggle them since their all so young and all need my attention. I'm just trying to get back in the groove of things. I love having a schedule and since we've had Callie, there has been no schedule! I can't wait until things settle down. Anyways I hope to be back soon to show you some cute things I made! Wish me luck! I've never sewn a skirt before! I can't wait!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Prayers for Linnette and her family being sent up.  I hope all goes better for her.

Here is a summer dress that I worked on for the past two weeks.  I still need the hook and eye and hemming.









I am working and not use the schedule yet so things are very hectic right now.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

emcreative said:


> Okay since we're all friends now, I'll make a confession- I'm a huge nerd.  Yes, a Star Wars Loving, Science Fiction movie watching, Anime worshiping, Video Game playing, comic book nerd.
> 
> Comic books were actually the biggest way I helped Em to learn to read. When she was struggling with that (she was the lowest reader in her grade and had to be in a special program) was also the time she was receiving OT for her sensory issues twice a week.  (This was also when I was a much younger and less fluffy single mom)
> 
> Well at least once a week we'd walk across the street from OT to a wonderful "Mom and Pop" comic shop, where she'd get to pick her own comic, which she DID love to read (btw now we can't stop her from reading. THe one and only time she was grounded, the punishment was she was only allowed to read for fun 1.5 hours a day!)
> 
> Of course you'd get a lot of looks being a female in the comic shop, but I think comic book types are generally shyer unless you strictly want to talk nerd things.  Approaching females in general though didn't happen- UNTIL my cell phone rang one day while I was shopping comics, and played...the theme from the X-Men cartoon.
> 
> You know the "bees to honey" saying? LOL yeah.  It was kinda funny to be honest. But yes, be a female, go to a comic book shop and have your phone play a superhero cartoon theme, and you get a LOT of attention (of course I just smiled and said no thank you).
> 
> Interesting enough, I did end up marrying another Star Wars Loving, Science Fiction movie watching, Anime worshiping, Video Game playing, comic book nerd, but I didn't meet him in the comic shop...I met him playing a video game!
> 
> Embarrassing confession time over.  I'm going to blame my openness on pain and pain medication, okay?





I am a huge Star Wars, Star Trek nerd!  So is my DS 7 and the other kids like it, but not like my Patrick!  He is so excited about going back to Star Wars weekend this year!  Now, my DH...does not get it!  AT ALL!  He will not watch the movies with us and gets confued by the whole thing.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

MinnieVanMom said:


> Prayers for Linnette and her family being sent up.  I hope all goes better for her.
> 
> Here is a summer dress that I worked on for the past two weeks.  I still need the hook and eye and hemming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am working and not use the schedule yet so things are very hectic right now.


That is very pretty.  Now where is your haircut picture??


----------



## MinnieVanMom

*Toadstool* said:


> *IT WORKED!!
> I am so tickled! The shirring finally worked. I got some elastic thread from Joann after my doctors visit yesterday just in case I decided to try it again. The other elastic thread I had was from Hancocks. This one stayed pretty flat after I tried it until I steamed it. Once I steamed it gathered up fairly nice. Once I stuck it in the dryer a few minutes it is very shirred! YAY!!!
> I hope some of you can get it to work this way. Did you all use Hancock elastic thread??? I will look at the name on the package if anyone wants to know.
> They look pretty different when I compared the strands.
> k.. going to try to go to bed now. I hope it still works tomorrow.. lol!
> 
> 
> You have no idea how excited I am. I spent 2 days and 1 whole spool of elastic thread trying to figure it out. Never would have guessed it was the thread!!!
> 
> *


Yeah, you did it.  WTG!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I don't have anyone to take the picture of the new cut.  It is a lob at shoulder length, same colour but just the summer doo.


----------



## Clutterbug

TotalSnowWhite said:


> OK, I posted on the tutu thread, but I thought I'd post my latest project here, too.  I'm going to add ribbons, I think.  This is about the closest I've come to "sewing" lately.



That's really pretty!



eeyore3847 said:


> ok... still sewing like crazy!!!!! here are some completed dresses and set I finshed today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know...... I have a motivation right now.. I move in 10 days... need to sew as much as possible and list now.. because I am afraid I will be unable to sew for a few weeks after the move! I hope not... but just in case.....



I think I like that patriotic one even more than the other!  I really like that beachy fabric too - it makes a great sundress.   I hope everything goes smoothly with your move - Good Luck! 






billwendy said:


> DH is "considering" a September trip for us!!! THe free dining is something he has loved in the past - keeping my fingers crossed!!!!!
> 
> Any suggestions on what I should say to convince him?????



  These are for your DH 



minnie2 said:


> Well today is mine and George's anniversary!  You ask what are we doing?  NOTHING!  UGH!  oh well I guess it is a treat in it self to be together for 19 (we where a blind date 19yrs ago today)yrs and married for 15(we where married 15 yrs ago today on Friday the 13th).



Happy Anniversary!



MinnieVanMom said:


> I am working and not use the schedule yet so things are very hectic right now.



That's very pretty!  You did a wonderful job with the fit.


----------



## minnie2

The Moonk's Mom said:


> My Granny was sent home from the nursing home this last week. (She is the one that had the stroke).  We are still trying to figure out how and why she was sent home.  My mom has been taking care of her, but my mom works full time.  She has a nurse during the day.  Granny can't really do much of anything for herself.  So last night, she went back to the ER.  Not sure what was going on...her heart rate was up, her sugar was way out of wack...
> 
> The DR at the ER asked why she was not in the nursing home...ummm....that is what we all want to know!  So we are hopeful we will get her back in the home...the DR said he will do all he can.  So please pray for her again....I know all the prayers here help!


thanks for the update!  Keep us posted.



HeatherSue said:


> That's great!  I didn't want to get involved in the shirring discussion because it's always worked for me on my Brother and on my old Singer.  But, maybe it's because I have a different kind of elastic thread. I bought mine at a little 5 and dime store, so I have no idea what brand it is.
> 
> 
> Happy anniversary!!! Why aren't you guys doing anything?  Fifteen years is a big one!  Could you do something this weekend?  I always forget that you and George have been together almost exactly the same amount of time as Henry and I.  Henry and I started dating almost 19 years ago and got married almost 15 years ago.
> 
> 
> My 91 year old grandma needs carpal tunnel surgery (and 2 other surgeries on that arm, apparently) and they plan on doing it outpatient.  So, my mom will spend the summer doing absolutely everything for her (my grandma tends to play these things up, too).


You give me hope that my brother will do the trick today when I try it!
 Maybe this weekend we will go out to dinner who knows. It is hard with sick kiddos thankfully I think we are finally at the end of it!
 I guess the bike was my mothers day anniversary gift which is fine.  Would rather have had a serger but hey  I am still happy about the bike
 Very cool that you and Henry have been together so long!  

Good luck to your grandma and you mom!!!!!



jham said:


> Happy Anniversary Marlo!  This year Mike and I will celebrate our 18th anniversary and we've been together over 23 years!!! That's what happens when you start dating when you are 16 I guess, but it makes me sound sooooo old!


thanks Jeanne!  G and I started dating when I was 18 he was 19.  So we are close to you guys!  I love hearing about long happy marriages!  



sohappy said:


> SHIRRING
> 
> I had a lot of trouble when I first tried this.  I had the Disney Brother, and now I have a Singer Futura, both with drop in bobbins.  I finally figured it out and LOVE it.  I use it whenever possible rather than elastic.  I always start out on a scrap piece of fabric.  It starts off really, really loose.  Then after a few very short rows, it just seems to click.  That's when I move to my real material.  I am not sure if this will work for everyone, but that's what works for me.  Oh, and one more thing, I don't use the auto-thread-cutter.  I always cut the threads by hand and lengthen the threads so that I can tie them off.  OK, one more last thing, I don't start each row fresh.  I go across, go 3 stitches down, then back across, 3 more stitches down, back across.  Less to tie off.  Sorry if this is general knowledge.  I just wanted to help since so many people were having issues.


Ok now I am confused!


MinnieVanMom said:


> Prayers for Linnette and her family being sent up.  I hope all goes better for her.
> 
> Here is a summer dress that I worked on for the past two weeks.  I still need the hook and eye and hemming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am working and not use the schedule yet so things are very hectic right now.


Great job!!!!

Nik is out of the shower I must go in and do something with my day!!!!!!


----------



## aksunshine

Hi Ladies! It's been a while since I've last chatted with you! I got a new machine for Mother's Day! Its a Husky 955E. I haven't even open the embroidery unit yet! I made a Maternity top with it so far. I decided that when I get pregnant again, I'd like to make some of my own things. What is the trick to darts? Mine don't look right.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

aksunshine said:


> Hi Ladies! It's been a while since I've last chatted with you! I got a new machine for Mother's Day! Its a Husky 955E. I haven't even open the embroidery unit yet! I made a Maternity top with it so far. I decided that when I get pregnant again, I'd like to make some of my own things. What is the trick to darts? Mine don't look right.



Alicia!  I am so glad to see you!  I was just thinking I should check in and see how you are doing!  Glad to hear about the very cool Mother's day gift!

I have no clue on darts...unless we can throw them at a board!  I know mine would be wonky if I tried!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

minnie2 said:


> Well today is mine and George's anniversary!  You ask what are we doing?  NOTHING!  UGH!  oh well I guess it is a treat in it self to be together for 19 (we where a blind date 19yrs ago today)yrs and married for 15(we where married 15 yrs ago today on Friday the 13th).


Congrats to you and George!  Wow, what is the secret?



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I only have 29 more days until we leave and here I am again down to the wire!
> 
> My Granny was sent home from the nursing home this last week. (She is the one that had the stroke).  We are still trying to figure out how and why she was sent home.  My mom has been taking care of her, but my mom works full time.  She has a nurse during the day.  Granny can't really do much of anything for herself.  So last night, she went back to the ER.  Not sure what was going on...her heart rate was up, her sugar was way out of wack...
> 
> The DR at the ER asked why she was not in the nursing home...ummm....that is what we all want to know!  So we are hopeful we will get her back in the home...the DR said he will do all he can.  So please pray for her again....I know all the prayers here help!



I will be saying a prayer for your Granny and your family.


----------



## eeyore3847

MinnieVanMom said:


> Prayers for Linnette and her family being sent up.  I hope all goes better for her.
> 
> Here is a summer dress that I worked on for the past two weeks.  I still need the hook and eye and hemming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am working and not use the schedule yet so things are very hectic right now.



Oh I love that.. the colors and the print is awesome!


----------



## eeyore3847

Clutterbug said:


> That's really pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> I think I like that patriotic one even more than the other!  I really like that beachy fabric too - it makes a great sundress.   I hope everything goes smoothly with your move - Good Luck!
> .



oh thank you...... The move is stressing me out a bit.....

Lori


----------



## karebear1

HeatherSue said:


> DRAT!!!!
> The picture I posted was NOT the picture they showed on the Oprah show!  I can't find the picture they actually showed, so I don't know if I was lurking in the background.  However, I do see the picture I posted behind Randy's wife in the interview. So, either way, I still made it onto Oprah!



No worries Heather! I am absolutely positive that blob was you and Mom! No doubts from me!  



MinnieVanMom said:


> Here is a summer dress that I worked on for the past two weeks.  I still need the hook and eye and hemming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am working and not use the schedule yet so things are very hectic right now.



This is so pretty and feminine! Great job!

*Moonksmom and Linette*  Prayers being said right away!


----------



## minnie2

MinnieVanMom said:


> Congrats to you and George!  Wow, what is the secret?
> 
> 
> 
> I will be saying a prayer for your Granny and your family.


I have a high pain tolerance level!


----------



## jessica52877

I feel like the only shirring failure now! LOL! 

I'll have to try it out on my other machine and see if that makes a difference. I have a fab outfit planned if I could shir! I need a lime green peasant top in order to make it work!


----------



## emcreative

Got back from the doc, I have severe tendonitis in my shoulder!  And of course it also set off my fibromyalgia pain.  I swear this crud only happens to me!

So two shots, some cream, and a jar of muscle relaxers later I'm home.  I'll probably make even less sense than normal soon, but I'll probably be entertaining!

Oh, and I paid for my sewing class today!  hehe!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

*Toadstool* said:


> Love the Easter Feliz dresses!!
> I saw you said you are in a Life Group. I didn't realize other churches call it that. I am in one on Tuesday nights. It is probably my favorite day of the week because of that. We have been doing Beth Moore studies.
> 
> So cute! We love veggietales! By we I mean DH and I! Hannah thinks it is okay, but definitely does not adore it like I do.
> 
> Some people say to wind it tighter. That didn't help for me. I am having the same problem!! It just stays flat. No shirring happening. Did you try steaming it or putting it in the dryer a little damp?? People told me to try that, but it didn't help me. Someone told me it is my machine. If you have an older machine with a side bobbin that you don't drop in it supposed to work better. I am baffled because everyone says it is so easy.
> 
> *Update on my "stuff" *
> I went to the endo specialist yesterday. Drove 3 hours to get there. I came out of there feeling alot better about everything though. He did offere me the hope that I was looking for. He is giving me medication to make my body go into menopause in hopes that the endo goes away. I am hoping it doesn't make me miserable.
> He is not even sure that it is endo though. He said some of my story doesn't sound like endo. We didn't have trouble conceiving for one thing. We haven't tried since Hannah though. He said it is better to treat one thing and see if my pain goes away. I just am praying that it works. Some days I can not walk I am in so much pain. It is hard with a 3 year old too. I can't pick her up most days. She keeps putting bandaids on me to make my boo boo go away. Poor baby! My DH is such an understanding man. He is so supportive. I thank God everyday for him. We are going to also try accupuncture which is probably going to be very expensive as insurance doesn't cover it. He said that accupuncture has helped several of his chronic pain patients. Too bad the closest one is an hour away! I am desperate for pain relief though so I plan on trying it.



Thanks!  Our church started Life Groups a couple of years ago.  We do ours in place of regular evening Sunday services.  I really like them because I feel like we get to know each other so much better that way.

I hope you get an answer for your pain soon.



jham said:


> For those of you with shirring issues, here is my story.  The first time I tried shirring, with my original machine, I think it was maybe a cheap old singer?  It was soooooo easy, nothing to it!  It shirred up like magic!  Then that machine broke and I got my drop-in brother and I have not been able to shir since.  I have tried and tried and I steam and heat and wind to no avail.  I will have to try again on my mom's 50 year old singer because it has the other type of bobbin.



What Brother do you have?  It works just fine on mine.  I have the CE-4000.



lovesdumbo said:


> Thanks!  I think Teresa posted that tutorial a while back.  I would like to try to figure out how to make it into a dog house for my DD who loves her little plastic dogs.  You did a super job on the doll house!!!!



A dog house would be really easy.  Her instructions make a smaller house than the one I made so it would probably be about the right size for a dog house.



Tinka_Belle said:


> I want the Rythm Heaven game for my DS too. Do you have the DSi yet? DH won't let me get one because I just got my DS Lite last year at this time.
> 
> I do!! I do!! Did I tell you we were geeks? I like the popping games. I also LOVE  Beautiful Katamari. There are a ton of free games that are pretty cool. I have one where you scramble the letters in a box by shaking the iPod and then make words out of the letters. I have to recharge it and then I can tell you some of the other games I have.



DH got Katamary Damacy for his birthday & then 'made' me play it because he thought I'd like it.  I don't think he's played it at all since I started playing it.  I love it.


----------



## aksunshine

I haven't even tried shirring Jessica. I'm sure I'd fail too!


----------



## tinkerbell423

Hi All this is my first post on Disboutiquers although I must admit I have been lurking and getting ideas for at least a year and a half.  I even had someone come up to me at EPCOT and ask if I was on the tread because my girls were wearing the dresses I made for them after getting inspiration here.  So now I am finally posting (mostly because it took me this long to figure out how to post pictures LOL) 

I got this super fabric from billwendy (thanks )there wasn't enough left to make both DDs a dress so I improvised.  These are still works in progress and I need advice on what to add next I am thinking a strip around the bottom and a v tie but I'm not sure.  I just know it needs something.

The front:





The back (the red is not sewn on only pinned so I can change it):





Thanks for any help suggestions you can offer


----------



## minnie2

tinkerbell423 said:


> Hi All this is my first post on Disboutiquers although I must admit I have been lurking and getting ideas for at least a year and a half.  I even had someone come up to me at EPCOT and ask if I was on the tread because my girls were wearing the dresses I made for them after getting inspiration here.  So now I am finally posting (mostly because it took me this long to figure out how to post pictures LOL)
> 
> I got this super fabric from billwendy (thanks )there wasn't enough left to make both DDs a dress so I improvised.  These are still works in progress and I need advice on what to add next I am thinking a strip around the bottom and a v tie but I'm not sure.  I just know it needs something.
> 
> The front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back (the red is not sewn on only pinned so I can change it):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help suggestions you can offer


Welcome!  Very cute dress!


Shirring Ok I tried it with the steam and I got it working on my test fabric then i get confident and move to the hat I need to shirr or something to make is a tad smaller well IT DIDN"T WORK!    So I am going to throw it in the dryer on high for a few and see if that will make it work....
 You all might need to add me to the failure list!


----------



## jham

I'm proud to be on the failure list.  I tried everything.  MY NAME IS JEANNE AND I CAN'T SHIR!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

*Toadstool* said:


> *IT WORKED!!
> I am so tickled! The shirring finally worked. I got some elastic thread from Joann after my doctors visit yesterday just in case I decided to try it again. The other elastic thread I had was from Hancocks. This one stayed pretty flat after I tried it until I steamed it. Once I steamed it gathered up fairly nice. Once I stuck it in the dryer a few minutes it is very shirred! YAY!!!
> I hope some of you can get it to work this way. Did you all use Hancock elastic thread??? I will look at the name on the package if anyone wants to know.
> They look pretty different when I compared the strands.
> k.. going to try to go to bed now. I hope it still works tomorrow.. lol!
> 
> 
> You have no idea how excited I am. I spent 2 days and 1 whole spool of elastic thread trying to figure it out. Never would have guessed it was the thread!!!
> 
> *



 I'm glad you got it figured out.  I would never have thought about it being the thread.  I get mine at Wal-Mart.



minnie2 said:


> Well today is mine and George's anniversary!  You ask what are we doing?  NOTHING!  UGH!  oh well I guess it is a treat in it self to be together for 19 (we where a blind date 19yrs ago today)yrs and married for 15(we where married 15 yrs ago today on Friday the 13th).



Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## Clutterbug

jessica52877 said:


> I feel like the only shirring failure now! LOL!
> 
> I'll have to try it out on my other machine and see if that makes a difference. I have a fab outfit planned if I could shir! I need a lime green peasant top in order to make it work!



Nope, not the only one.  I can get it to work about 1 out of every 10 times I try.  I usually end up making the tension really loose and pulling the elastic thread so it gathers.


----------



## ibesue

*Toadstool* said:


> *IT WORKED!!
> I am so tickled! The shirring finally worked. I got some elastic thread from Joann after my doctors visit yesterday just in case I decided to try it again. The other elastic thread I had was from Hancocks. This one stayed pretty flat after I tried it until I steamed it. Once I steamed it gathered up fairly nice. Once I stuck it in the dryer a few minutes it is very shirred! YAY!!!
> I hope some of you can get it to work this way. Did you all use Hancock elastic thread??? I will look at the name on the package if anyone wants to know.
> They look pretty different when I compared the strands.
> k.. going to try to go to bed now. I hope it still works tomorrow.. lol!
> 
> 
> You have no idea how excited I am. I spent 2 days and 1 whole spool of elastic thread trying to figure it out. Never would have guessed it was the thread!!!
> 
> *


 
I am going to try to shir this afternoon.  I am now afraid!!



revrob said:


> YES!  We are hoping to!  I was hoping you would chime in with some hints of must sees while we're there!  We're gonna TRY to stay at the new villas at Grand Californian



I am so jealous!  We got the brochure for DVC for the villas.  I so want to stay there!!  There are lots of things to do in CA!  And don't forget the fabric store that is about 4 miles from Disneyland!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> My Granny was sent home from the nursing home this last week. (She is the one that had the stroke).  We are still trying to figure out how and why she was sent home.  My mom has been taking care of her, but my mom works full time.  She has a nurse during the day.  Granny can't really do much of anything for herself.  So last night, she went back to the ER.  Not sure what was going on...her heart rate was up, her sugar was way out of wack...
> 
> The DR at the ER asked why she was not in the nursing home...ummm....that is what we all want to know!  So we are hopeful we will get her back in the home...the DR said he will do all he can.  So please pray for her again....I know all the prayers here help!



I will keep her in my prayers.  



Jennifer.1203 said:


> I'm sorry I haven't been on since my first post. My internet was down, but finally an at&t guy came and fixed it! Yea! I wanted to say thanks to all the ladies who welcomed me! I had a great Mothers Day. My hubby got me my first dslr! It's a Canon XS. I'm so excited. Just trying to figure out how to use it. But my kids got me my newest obsession! Some more patterns from ycmt. I love that site!  I got the twirl skirt pattern, and the faith dress top pattern. I'm so excited to try these out. The twirl skirts are my favorite! But I need to make a stop at Joann's first. So I probably won't get to try them out until sometime this weekend. I know I introduced myself but I don't think I really told you anything about me. I have a soon to be 3 year old son named Ethan. His bday party is in 2 weeks and thats all he talks about. Thomas, Thomas, Thomas. Yes we have a Thomas freak in the house! lol... Then I have a 15 month old perfect little girl named Makenna. She's just learning to walk, but loves to climb on everything, so she's keeping me on my toes. Our newest addition is our little girl Callie. She is only 7 weeks, and I'm breastfeeding her. It's hard to juggle them since their all so young and all need my attention. I'm just trying to get back in the groove of things. I love having a schedule and since we've had Callie, there has been no schedule! I can't wait until things settle down. Anyways I hope to be back soon to show you some cute things I made! Wish me luck! I've never sewn a skirt before! I can't wait!



Wow, you have a lot going on!  You get yourself back on schedule and then worry about sewing!  



MinnieVanMom said:


> Here is a summer dress that I worked on for the past two weeks.  I still need the hook and eye and hemming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am working and not use the schedule yet so things are very hectic right now.



That turned out beautiful!  You are so talented.  And I love the view from your yard!



aksunshine said:


> Hi Ladies! It's been a while since I've last chatted with you! I got a new machine for Mother's Day! Its a Husky 955E. I haven't even open the embroidery unit yet! I made a Maternity top with it so far. I decided that when I get pregnant again, I'd like to make some of my own things. What is the trick to darts? Mine don't look right.



It took me 2 years to try my embroidery machine!  



emcreative said:


> Got back from the doc, I have severe tendonitis in my shoulder!  And of course it also set off my fibromyalgia pain.  I swear this crud only happens to me!
> 
> So two shots, some cream, and a jar of muscle relaxers later I'm home.  I'll probably make even less sense than normal soon, but I'll probably be entertaining!
> 
> Oh, and I paid for my sewing class today!  hehe!



My friend has fibromyalgia.  I am so sorry for you, as I see the pain she is in.  

But good news on the sewing classes!  You are going to be hooked!!!

Someone is looking for Strawberry Shortcake?  I forgot to quote you and my mind is mush this morning!  I am thinking of heading back to my most favorite fabric store AKA mecca, I can try to take pictures of the SS fabrics for you.  I don't need much of a reason to head back down there, so if they have what you are looking for I can go back another day to pick it up for you!


----------



## livndisney

jham said:


> I'm proud to be on the failure list.  I tried everything.  MY NAME IS JEANNE AND I CAN'T SHIR!



My name is Cindee and I can't do an IRON ON!!!!


----------



## livndisney

Funny story....

For awhile I have been "missing" fabric. I "thought" I bought a fabric, but when I went to use it I could not find it. I thought it was just me loosing my mind.    I FOUND all my "missing" fabric.  My "sweet" "angel" (according to HeatherSue) has been "borrowing" it for AG doll table cloths!!!!!!!!


----------



## emcreative

Does anyone have any plans to do some "UP" stuff?


----------



## lovesdumbo

billwendy said:


> DH is "considering" a September trip for us!!! THe free dining is something he has loved in the past - keeping my fingers crossed!!!!!
> 
> Any suggestions on what I should say to convince him?????


I hope it works out for you guys!  Free dining is a great excuse to go!



Tinka_Belle said:


> Linnette sent me a message today that she is feeling very depressed. Her family is in desperate need of prayers and well wishes. Tomorrow is going to be a very tough for them all. So please say a prayer that everything will turn out well.


Prayers for Linnette's family.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> My Granny was sent home from the nursing home this last week. (She is the one that had the stroke).  We are still trying to figure out how and why she was sent home.  My mom has been taking care of her, but my mom works full time.  She has a nurse during the day.  Granny can't really do much of anything for herself.  So last night, she went back to the ER.  Not sure what was going on...her heart rate was up, her sugar was way out of wack...
> 
> The DR at the ER asked why she was not in the nursing home...ummm....that is what we all want to know!  So we are hopeful we will get her back in the home...the DR said he will do all he can.  So please pray for her again....I know all the prayers here help!


Prayers for your Granny.



HeatherSue said:


> My 91 year old grandma needs carpal tunnel surgery (and 2 other surgeries on that arm, apparently) and they plan on doing it outpatient.  So, my mom will spend the summer doing absolutely everything for her (my grandma tends to play these things up, too).


Good luck to your grandma.



Jennifer.1203 said:


> I'm sorry I haven't been on since my first post. My internet was down, but finally an at&t guy came and fixed it! Yea! I wanted to say thanks to all the ladies who welcomed me! I had a great Mothers Day. My hubby got me my first dslr! It's a Canon XS. I'm so excited. Just trying to figure out how to use it. But my kids got me my newest obsession! Some more patterns from ycmt. I love that site!  I got the twirl skirt pattern, and the faith dress top pattern. I'm so excited to try these out. The twirl skirts are my favorite! But I need to make a stop at Joann's first. So I probably won't get to try them out until sometime this weekend. I know I introduced myself but I don't think I really told you anything about me. I have a soon to be 3 year old son named Ethan. His bday party is in 2 weeks and thats all he talks about. Thomas, Thomas, Thomas. Yes we have a Thomas freak in the house! lol... Then I have a 15 month old perfect little girl named Makenna. She's just learning to walk, but loves to climb on everything, so she's keeping me on my toes. Our newest addition is our little girl Callie. She is only 7 weeks, and I'm breastfeeding her. It's hard to juggle them since their all so young and all need my attention. I'm just trying to get back in the groove of things. I love having a schedule and since we've had Callie, there has been no schedule! I can't wait until things settle down. Anyways I hope to be back soon to show you some cute things I made! Wish me luck! I've never sewn a skirt before! I can't wait!


You've got your hands full!  My oldest was 3 1/2 when my 3rd was born.  The twirl skirts are time consuming but really not too hard.  Can't wait to see yours.



MinnieVanMom said:


> Here is a summer dress that I worked on for the past two weeks.  I still need the hook and eye and hemming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am working and not use the schedule yet so things are very hectic right now.


Stunning!



aksunshine said:


> Hi Ladies! It's been a while since I've last chatted with you! I got a new machine for Mother's Day! Its a Husky 955E. I haven't even open the embroidery unit yet! I made a Maternity top with it so far. I decided that when I get pregnant again, I'd like to make some of my own things. What is the trick to darts? Mine don't look right.


Congrats on your new machine!



jessica52877 said:


> I feel like the only shirring failure now! LOL!


I'm too afraid to even try.



emcreative said:


> Got back from the doc, I have severe tendonitis in my shoulder!  And of course it also set off my fibromyalgia pain.  I swear this crud only happens to me!
> 
> So two shots, some cream, and a jar of muscle relaxers later I'm home.  I'll probably make even less sense than normal soon, but I'll probably be entertaining!
> 
> Oh, and I paid for my sewing class today!  hehe!


Hope you can find some relief.  I had shoulder surgery years ago so I know how painful shoulders can be.  It is a pain you can't esacpe from. 




100AcrePrincess said:


> A dog house would be really easy.  Her instructions make a smaller house than the one I made so it would probably be about the right size for a dog house.


You've just inspired me....I was thinking dog house for her little plastic dogs but now you've given me the idea of making a dog house for one of her bigger (like beanie baby sized) dogs.



tinkerbell423 said:


> Hi All this is my first post on Disboutiquers although I must admit I have been lurking and getting ideas for at least a year and a half.  I even had someone come up to me at EPCOT and ask if I was on the tread because my girls were wearing the dresses I made for them after getting inspiration here.  So now I am finally posting (mostly because it took me this long to figure out how to post pictures LOL)
> 
> I got this super fabric from billwendy (thanks )there wasn't enough left to make both DDs a dress so I improvised.  These are still works in progress and I need advice on what to add next I am thinking a strip around the bottom and a v tie but I'm not sure.  I just know it needs something.
> 
> The front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back (the red is not sewn on only pinned so I can change it):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help suggestions you can offer


Really cute!  Now that you know how to post photos will you post your Epcot dresses too?


----------



## HeatherSue

Jennifer.1203 said:


> I'm sorry I haven't been on since my first post. My internet was down, but finally an at&t guy came and fixed it! Yea! I wanted to say thanks to all the ladies who welcomed me! I had a great Mothers Day. My hubby got me my first dslr! It's a Canon XS. I'm so excited. Just trying to figure out how to use it. But my kids got me my newest obsession! Some more patterns from ycmt. I love that site!  I got the twirl skirt pattern, and the faith dress top pattern. I'm so excited to try these out. The twirl skirts are my favorite! But I need to make a stop at Joann's first. So I probably won't get to try them out until sometime this weekend. I know I introduced myself but I don't think I really told you anything about me. I have a soon to be 3 year old son named Ethan. His bday party is in 2 weeks and thats all he talks about. Thomas, Thomas, Thomas. Yes we have a Thomas freak in the house! lol... Then I have a 15 month old perfect little girl named Makenna. She's just learning to walk, but loves to climb on everything, so she's keeping me on my toes. Our newest addition is our little girl Callie. She is only 7 weeks, and I'm breastfeeding her. It's hard to juggle them since their all so young and all need my attention. I'm just trying to get back in the groove of things. I love having a schedule and since we've had Callie, there has been no schedule! I can't wait until things settle down. Anyways I hope to be back soon to show you some cute things I made! Wish me luck! I've never sewn a skirt before! I can't wait!


In case I didn't welcome you the first time, I'll do it again! !  You sound like you have your hands full!  Ethan sounds like Sawyer is with Buzz Lightyear and whales!  He's obsessed!  Sawyer will be 3 on June 13, so they're pretty close in age!  I have a Canon Rebel XSI and I have yet to really figure it out! 




MinnieVanMom said:


>


That looks great April!!



aksunshine said:


> Hi Ladies! It's been a while since I've last chatted with you! I got a new machine for Mother's Day! Its a Husky 955E. I haven't even open the embroidery unit yet! I made a Maternity top with it so far. I decided that when I get pregnant again, I'd like to make some of my own things. What is the trick to darts? Mine don't look right.


Hi Alicia!  I've been thinking of you and wondering how you're doing.  I've never really done darts.  Have you tried looking in the bookmarks for a tutorial?  Congrats on the new machine!  It sounds like a nice one!




minnie2 said:


> I have a high pain tolerance level!






emcreative said:


> Got back from the doc, I have severe tendonitis in my shoulder!  And of course it also set off my fibromyalgia pain.  I swear this crud only happens to me!
> 
> So two shots, some cream, and a jar of muscle relaxers later I'm home.  I'll probably make even less sense than normal soon, but I'll probably be entertaining!
> 
> Oh, and I paid for my sewing class today!  hehe!


Yikes!  I feel for you!  See, I can do that online without hurting you!
I hate going to the doctor because it seems they always find something else wrong, or something else to test me for!



tinkerbell423 said:


> Hi All this is my first post on Disboutiquers although I must admit I have been lurking and getting ideas for at least a year and a half.  I even had someone come up to me at EPCOT and ask if I was on the tread because my girls were wearing the dresses I made for them after getting inspiration here.  So now I am finally posting (mostly because it took me this long to figure out how to post pictures LOL)
> 
> I got this super fabric from billwendy (thanks )there wasn't enough left to make both DDs a dress so I improvised.  These are still works in progress and I need advice on what to add next I am thinking a strip around the bottom and a v tie but I'm not sure.  I just know it needs something.
> 
> The front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back (the red is not sewn on only pinned so I can change it):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help suggestions you can offer


 I think it looks great as it is!  The only thing I'd add would be some straps of some sort.  I love the back!

What did you say when someone approached you at Epcot?



jham said:


> I'm proud to be on the failure list.  I tried everything.  MY NAME IS JEANNE AND I CAN'T SHIR!





livndisney said:


> My name is Cindee and I can't do an IRON ON!!!!


I still love you both. 



livndisney said:


> Funny story....
> 
> For awhile I have been "missing" fabric. I "thought" I bought a fabric, but when I went to use it I could not find it. I thought it was just me loosing my mind.    I FOUND all my "missing" fabric.  My "sweet" "angel" (according to HeatherSue) has been "borrowing" it for AG doll table cloths!!!!!!!!



That's my girl!!


----------



## minnie2

jham said:


> I'm proud to be on the failure list.  I tried everything.  MY NAME IS JEANNE AND I CAN'T SHIR!


 Hui my name is Marlo and I can't shir either!  Oh and I ahve a fabric addiction too



livndisney said:


> Funny story....
> 
> For awhile I have been "missing" fabric. I "thought" I bought a fabric, but when I went to use it I could not find it. I thought it was just me loosing my mind.    I FOUND all my "missing" fabric.  My "sweet" "angel" (according to HeatherSue) has been "borrowing" it for AG doll table cloths!!!!!!!!


That is too cute!!!!!!!


livndisney said:


> My name is Cindee and I can't do an IRON ON!!!!


Don't worry I probably couldn't do one either!


----------



## tinkerbell423

Hi I can post pictures but not sure how to quote mulitple post so:

As far a posting the EPCOT outfits they are gone.  It was near Halloween in 2007.  But I will be sure to post my new one for Jan.

"what did you say.." I think I was thrown off guard, plus I was annoyed at MIL at the time so I think I mumbled yes she told me her Dis user ID and I commented on how cute her DD's Minnie mouse outfit was.  Sorry if it was someone reading this my MIL really ticked me off that day and I think it had just happened. 

I finished another dress today but can't post it DD is home and I have to run her to gymnastics practice.  Hopefully I can do it tonight.


----------



## ibesue

tinkerbell423 said:


> Hi I can post pictures but not sure how to quote mulitple post so:
> 
> As far a posting the EPCOT outfits they are gone.  It was near Halloween in 2007.  But I will be sure to post my new one for Jan.
> 
> "what did you say.." I think I was thrown off guard, plus I was annoyed at MIL at the time so I think I mumbled yes she told me her Dis user ID and I commented on how cute her DD's Minnie mouse outfit was.  Sorry if it was someone reading this my MIL really ticked me off that day and I think it had just happened.
> 
> I finished another dress today but can't post it DD is home and I have to run her to gymnastics practice.  Hopefully I can do it tonight.



 not sure what happened, but I am sorry anyone was upset.  I can't wait to see pictures.

Darts!  I can do them, but I don't!  What happened to your dart?  Back in the day when I learned to sew, everything had darts!  Basically, just mark the dart lines on your fabric (us a chalk pencil or any kind of marking device that won't show on your finished garment).  Then you just pin it and sew starting at the seam side.  Back stitch at the seam, but not at the end.  When you get to the end, leave a long thread tail (is that what you call it?) and then tie off the threads and cut close to your knot.  I usually just knotted it a couple of times to make sure it doesn't come undone.  Easy peasy, just do not back stitch at the end!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Hi My name is April and I can't follow directions on a commercial pattern.

I try but get so confused but I just keep at it.  I do shir and like it except the first one comes out loose so now I start in the middle and work up and down.


----------



## JaimeK

I definitely need to learn to shir this summer!  

A few things I made for my niece & nephew's trip next week (I made a few more shirts and some matching shorts for my nephew too):


----------



## twob4him

*My name is Cathy and I.....*

...can shir.....I dont know why...I just wound the bobbin and stitched a few rows and it did it.....I have no special reason why it worked....

...have a major fabric obsession....I melt around bridal silk and quilting cotton...

...cannot understand commercial patterns....nope....as a teacher, they frustrate the $#$%*^(^^ out of me... 

...am Disney obsessed...but you knew that already....


----------



## livndisney

twob4him said:


> *My name is Cathy and I.....*
> 
> ...can shir.....I dont know why...I just wound the bobbin and stitched a few rows and it did it.....I have no special reason why it worked....
> 
> ...have a major fabric obsession....I melt around bridal silk and quilting cotton...
> 
> ...cannot understand commercial patterns....nope....as a teacher, they frustrate the $#$%*^(^^ out of me...
> 
> ...am Disney obsessed...but you knew that already....



oooo we are admitting those thing too?

Umm, I can shir
I feel a NEED to own all fabric (does that count as an "obsession").
Patterns of any kind are not my friend.
And I don't think I need to comment on Disney, given where I live LOL.


Oh and Cathy is a realllllllly sweet person


----------



## tricia

Toadstool - I went back to fabricland and took a pic of the Strawberry Shortcake, but now I cant get it from my camera to the computer   Just not too good at this stuff all the time.

I did find a pic of it online.  It is this pattern and colour, but it is just regular cotton, and not the puckered stuff.  I can get it for $6/meter (39 inches) here.  That is Canadian dollars, so more like $5.10 US, and they are very generous with their measurements, so I usually get about 45" to the meter.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Tinka_Belle said:


> You have to do Whale watching. It is so much fun. We did that in San Diego and it was a blast. My brother got sea sick though and me and my little sister were enjoying popcorn and that didn't help my brother at all. Oh Fond Memories!!



We did this out of Mass. It was the port that was in A Perfect Storm. This is the best thing to do. That and swim with the dolphins. We did that in Key West.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

SallyfromDE said:


> We did this out of Mass. It was the port that was in A Perfect Storm. This is the best thing to do. That and swim with the dolphins. We did that in Key West.



Wow I really missed a lot if the conversation has turned to Whale Watching out of Gloucester!!!


----------



## jham

emcreative said:


> Does anyone have any plans to do some "UP" stuff?


 


JaimeK said:


> I definitely need to learn to shir this summer!
> 
> A few things I made for my niece & nephew's trip next week (I made a few more shirts and some matching shorts for my nephew too):


 
Those are all great!  My fav is the Minnie Dot!


----------



## jham

Here is Lily's Sophie tunic! I can't wait to make more! It was sooo easy! I want to make one with a contrasting fabric.  And I love the sis boom fabrics. So fun and colorful!


----------



## KARAJ

minnie2 said:


> Well today is mine and George's anniversary!  You ask what are we doing?  NOTHING!  UGH!  oh well I guess it is a treat in it self to be together for 19 (we where a blind date 19yrs ago today)yrs and married for 15(we where married 15 yrs ago today on Friday the 13th).



Congats and Happy Anniversry Just make your nothing time at home, as special as you can.


----------



## TotalSnowWhite

I'm Jessica, and I have no idea what shirring is...

Can someone send me over to the pre-school sewing thread?


----------



## minnie2

MinnieVanMom said:


> Hi My name is April and I can't follow directions on a commercial pattern.
> 
> I try but get so confused but I just keep at it.  I do shir and like it except the first one comes out loose so now I start in the middle and work up and down.


No one can understand commercail patterns!  So you are not alone!  



JaimeK said:


> I definitely need to learn to shir this summer!
> 
> A few things I made for my niece & nephew's trip next week (I made a few more shirts and some matching shorts for my nephew too):


All are great!



twob4him said:


> *My name is Cathy and I.....*
> 
> ...can shir.....I dont know why...I just wound the bobbin and stitched a few rows and it did it.....I have no special reason why it worked....
> 
> ...have a major fabric obsession....I melt around bridal silk and quilting cotton...
> 
> ...cannot understand commercial patterns....nope....as a teacher, they frustrate the $#$%*^(^^ out of me...
> 
> ...am Disney obsessed...but you knew that already....


ALL TOGETHER NOW!  HI CATHY!  Ok I was looking for a wave smiley but I couldn't resist this one I hadn't seen before.


jham said:


> Here is Lily's Sophie tunic! I can't wait to make more! It was sooo easy! I want to make one with a contrasting fabric.  And I love the sis boom fabrics. So fun and colorful!


That Lily is so cute!  
The Tunic is great too!  
 I am totally in love with the Sis boom fabric!  I am having the darnedest time trying to find it by me!  I WANT TO DO SOMETHING CRAZY AND PAY CASH SO RIGHT NOW ORDERING IT ON LINE IS OUT.  WHEN I GO TO THE FREESPIRIT WEBSITE FOR LOCATIONS IT IS ALL MESSED UP !  Sorry about the caps wasn't yelling hit the capslock by mistake.  Too lazy to retype...


----------



## danicaw

You all probably saw this already but just in case.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6DmEgtibOg&feature=player_embedded
a longer preview for the Princess and the Frog! 

Looks great! Can't wait! 
this is also on the official site... looks better there 
Colors look better....must be higher quality.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Wow, did this day go by quickly! Im pretty sure Im going to miss some comments

-Love Lilly's new shirt- GREAT colors for her!

Reflexology-My first time experiencing this, about 5 years ago I loved it, felt like my whole body got a massage and its interesting because she picked up on "congestion in my lung area" and it turned out I had severe allergies and asthma and didnt know it yet. The whole experience was really relaxing.

Yesterday was pretty different. She started with a little bit of relaxing stuff on my head and shoulders, and then moved to my belly- very gently touching certain areas, then my legs- i was all prepared for me gentle and relaxing- she touched some spot on the inside of my ankles and lower calf- HOLY MOLEY it HURT!! She said it's the main such and such that connects to my uterus. Yeah-well it felt like she was digging in to a bruise. (but overall, still good) I wish I knew a good accupressure person. but the idea behind reflexology for this purpose is simply to encourage baby if baby is ready. im going back sat for a massage. 
I had lots of braxton hicks and baby activity for the remainder of the evening, to the point where I wondered if it would progress, the braxton hicks were much more intense than anything I've felt before.

But, Im still here typing, so Im still pregnant. 

Gorgeous today!!

I took some photos, did this in April for DD, dont think I've posted it...





This is the outfit for my niece's birthday -first time I've made anything for someone else, I hope it fits!

Here is the easy fit made up as "bloomer" style shorts- this is a Moda check and has such a soft hand to it! I'll be making a regular short for Megan out of this fabric












I dont know why the photo doesnt show it better, plenty of sun, these fabrics are a collection and all match



Got to use one of my tags!





I'm thuroughly disappointed with these photos, they look washed out...
Here is my Pooh - still needs the outer border (another 3" in a different purple)
This was basically my first applique, other than the monster tshirt I did that came out really bad






This quilt was a challenge for me since the quilt was sooo heavy and I had to rotate the entire thing for each piece I appliqued- no way to work on smaller pieces and then attach



Not sure if I posted this when I made it- I love this fabric


----------



## MinnieVanMom

jham said:


> Here is Lily's Sophie tunic! I can't wait to make more! It was sooo easy! I want to make one with a contrasting fabric.  And I love the sis boom fabrics. So fun and colorful!



Lily's tunic is too cute.  I love the fabric and florals are my fav or all time.  She is adorable!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Wow, did this day go by quickly! Im pretty sure Im going to miss some comments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the easy fit made up as "bloomer" style shorts- this is a Moda check and has such a soft hand to it! I'll be making a regular short for Megan out of this fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know why the photo doesnt show it better, plenty of sun, these fabrics are a collection and all match
> 
> 
> 
> Got to use one of my tags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was so nice out, I sat outside while Megan rode her new Trike and I took some pics of all the pretty flowers- I love photographing wild animals and flowers, etc...
> These were practically dying 2 years ago, then we cut down 2 big maples in our yard and life came back!
> 
> 
> 
> Not wild....my senior citizen catching some rays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another affect from cutting down the trees- I've never seen these grow here
> 
> 
> 
> Boaz, hanging in the sun
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a wild animal- and rare too- seeing DD in a tshirt and jeans!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thuroughly disappointed with these photos, they look washed out...
> Here is my Pooh - still needs the outer border (another 3" in a different purple)
> This was basically my first applique, other than the monster tshirt I did that came out really bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This quilt was a challenge for me since the quilt was sooo heavy and I had to rotate the entire thing for each piece I appliqued- no way to work on smaller pieces and then attach



You have been very very busy!  I love the bleeding hearts.  Glad they came back for you.  The quilt is very detailed.  I can't believe you had to do it as a big piece for each one.  It is beautiful!  The bloomers look so comfy and your wee one with her dog is sweet.


----------



## KARAJ

sohappy said:


> SHIRRING
> 
> I had a lot of trouble when I first tried this.  I had the Disney Brother, and now I have a Singer Futura, both with drop in bobbins.  I finally figured it out and LOVE it.  I use it whenever possible rather than elastic.  I always start out on a scrap piece of fabric.  It starts off really, really loose.  Then after a few very short rows, it just seems to click.  That's when I move to my real material.  I am not sure if this will work for everyone, but that's what works for me.  Oh, and one more thing, I don't use the auto-thread-cutter.  I always cut the threads by hand and lengthen the threads so that I can tie them off.  OK, one more last thing, I don't start each row fresh.  I go across, go 3 stitches down, then back across, 3 more stitches down, back across.  Less to tie off.  Sorry if this is general knowledge.  I just wanted to help since so many people were having issues.



Thank you, I was wondering if I should even attempt this with the Futura. Just FYI any hints you can think of on the Futura I would be very happy to read!!


----------



## minnie2

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Wow, did this day go by quickly! Im pretty sure Im going to miss some comments
> 
> -Love Lilly's new shirt- GREAT colors for her!
> 
> Reflexology-My first time experiencing this, about 5 years ago I loved it, felt like my whole body got a massage and its interesting because she picked up on "congestion in my lung area" and it turned out I had severe allergies and asthma and didnt know it yet. The whole experience was really relaxing.
> 
> Yesterday was pretty different. She started with a little bit of relaxing stuff on my head and shoulders, and then moved to my belly- very gently touching certain areas, then my legs- i was all prepared for me gentle and relaxing- she touched some spot on the inside of my ankles and lower calf- HOLY MOLEY it HURT!! She said it's the main such and such that connects to my uterus. Yeah-well it felt like she was digging in to a bruise.
> I had lots of braxton hicks and baby activity for the remainder of the evening, to the point where I wondered if it would progress, the braxton hicks were much more intense than anything I've felt before.
> 
> But, Im still here typing, so Im still pregnant.
> 
> Gorgeous today!!
> 
> I took some photos, did this in April for DD, dont think I've posted it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the outfit for my niece's birthday -first time I've made anything for someone else, I hope it fits!
> 
> Here is the easy fit made up as "bloomer" style shorts- this is a Moda check and has such a soft hand to it! I'll be making a regular short for Megan out of this fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know why the photo doesnt show it better, plenty of sun, these fabrics are a collection and all match
> 
> 
> 
> Got to use one of my tags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was so nice out, I sat outside while Megan rode her new Trike and I took some pics of all the pretty flowers- I love photographing wild animals and flowers, etc...
> These were practically dying 2 years ago, then we cut down 2 big maples in our yard and life came back!
> 
> 
> 
> Not wild....my senior citizen catching some rays
> 
> 
> 
> another affect from cutting down the trees- I've never seen these grow here
> 
> 
> 
> Boaz, hanging in the sun
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a wild animal- and rare too- seeing DD in a tshirt and jeans!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thuroughly disappointed with these photos, they look washed out...
> Here is my Pooh - still needs the outer border (another 3" in a different purple)
> This was basically my first applique, other than the monster tshirt I did that came out really bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This quilt was a challenge for me since the quilt was sooo heavy and I had to rotate the entire thing for each piece I appliqued- no way to work on smaller pieces and then attach
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I posted this when I made it- I love this fabric


Love your outfits and Quilt and pillowcases!  
Your dd is too cute  Loved the little report


----------



## fairygoodmother

dd would desperately like bride & groom  Mickey and Minnie ears for their Disneyworld honeymoon.  I would love to have them for her at her "Happily Ever After" themed shower.

Anyone...If it's possible to pick them up for me and ship them to me next time 
you're in the World, would you PM me please?

If not, I'm sure I can call DelivEars, right?  or is there another Disneyworld merchandise # I can call?

Thanks for the assistance!


----------



## MouseTriper

Tinka_Belle said:


> Linnette sent me a message today that she is feeling very depressed. Her family is in desperate need of prayers and well wishes. Tomorrow is going to be a very tough for them all. So please say a prayer that everything will turn out well.


Oh I continue to pray for Linnette and her family.  If you can, please keep us posted. I am worried about Linnette.



HeatherSue said:


> My 91 year old grandma needs carpal tunnel surgery (and 2 other surgeries on that arm, apparently) and they plan on doing it outpatient.  So, my mom will spend the summer doing absolutely everything for her (my grandma tends to play these things up, too).


Awww hugs to your grandma but also to your dear mom!!  Sounds like your mom may need another WDW vacation after the summer!!!!  Hehehehehe!!!  



Jennifer.1203 said:


> I'm sorry I haven't been on since my first post. My internet was down, but finally an at&t guy came and fixed it! Yea! I wanted to say thanks to all the ladies who welcomed me! I had a great Mothers Day. My hubby got me my first dslr! It's a Canon XS. I'm so excited. Just trying to figure out how to use it. But my kids got me my newest obsession! Some more patterns from ycmt. I love that site!  I got the twirl skirt pattern, and the faith dress top pattern. I'm so excited to try these out. The twirl skirts are my favorite! But I need to make a stop at Joann's first. So I probably won't get to try them out until sometime this weekend. I know I introduced myself but I don't think I really told you anything about me. I have a soon to be 3 year old son named Ethan. His bday party is in 2 weeks and thats all he talks about. Thomas, Thomas, Thomas. Yes we have a Thomas freak in the house! lol... Then I have a 15 month old perfect little girl named Makenna. She's just learning to walk, but loves to climb on everything, so she's keeping me on my toes. Our newest addition is our little girl Callie. She is only 7 weeks, and I'm breastfeeding her. It's hard to juggle them since their all so young and all need my attention. I'm just trying to get back in the groove of things. I love having a schedule and since we've had Callie, there has been no schedule! I can't wait until things settle down. Anyways I hope to be back soon to show you some cute things I made! Wish me luck! I've never sewn a skirt before! I can't wait!


WELCOME!!!!  Sounds like you are busy with 3 little ones.  Looking forward to seeing what you sew soon!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Here is a summer dress that I worked on for the past two weeks.  I still need the hook and eye and hemming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am working and not use the schedule yet so things are very hectic right now.


I think your sundress turned out really cute!



aksunshine said:


> Hi Ladies! It's been a while since I've last chatted with you! I got a new machine for Mother's Day! Its a Husky 955E. I haven't even open the embroidery unit yet! I made a Maternity top with it so far. I decided that when I get pregnant again, I'd like to make some of my own things. What is the trick to darts? Mine don't look right.


Hiya my friend!!!!!!   You know me, I can't help ya with the "darts"...LOL....but I can't wait to see you post your newest creations!!!  



emcreative said:


> Got back from the doc, I have severe tendonitis in my shoulder!  And of course it also set off my fibromyalgia pain.  I swear this crud only happens to me!
> 
> So two shots, some cream, and a jar of muscle relaxers later I'm home.  I'll probably make even less sense than normal soon, but I'll probably be entertaining!
> 
> Oh, and I paid for my sewing class today!  hehe!


Awww you poor thing, I hope you start to feel better soon!!!



aksunshine said:


> I haven't even tried shirring Jessica. I'm sure I'd fail too!


Okay, if I can shir, ALL of YOU can do it....LOL....I need to get pictures of DD in her shirred Scooby Doo outfit so I can show you guys.  LOL.



tinkerbell423 said:


> Hi All this is my first post on Disboutiquers although I must admit I have been lurking and getting ideas for at least a year and a half.  I even had someone come up to me at EPCOT and ask if I was on the tread because my girls were wearing the dresses I made for them after getting inspiration here.  So now I am finally posting (mostly because it took me this long to figure out how to post pictures LOL)
> 
> I got this super fabric from billwendy (thanks )there wasn't enough left to make both DDs a dress so I improvised.  These are still works in progress and I need advice on what to add next I am thinking a strip around the bottom and a v tie but I'm not sure.  I just know it needs something.
> 
> The front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back (the red is not sewn on only pinned so I can change it):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help suggestions you can offer


Awww that is cute!



jham said:


> I'm proud to be on the failure list.  I tried everything.  MY NAME IS JEANNE AND I CAN'T SHIR!


Awwwww, huggies to you!!!!  (Maybe it was just a fluke that I was able to shir...hmmm...kinda makes me wonder if I can do it again...LOL)



livndisney said:


> My name is Cindee and I can't do an IRON ON!!!!


You crack me up!!!  



livndisney said:


> Funny story....
> 
> For awhile I have been "missing" fabric. I "thought" I bought a fabric, but when I went to use it I could not find it. I thought it was just me loosing my mind.    I FOUND all my "missing" fabric.  My "sweet" "angel" (according to HeatherSue) has been "borrowing" it for AG doll table cloths!!!!!!!!


Awww what a little cutie, that Morgan.  You didn't expect her to use OLD stuff for table cloths did ya??  She has great taste ya know!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MouseTriper

JaimeK said:


> I definitely need to learn to shir this summer!
> 
> A few things I made for my niece & nephew's trip next week (I made a few more shirts and some matching shorts for my nephew too):


Awww everything is so cute!!!  



jham said:


> Here is Lily's Sophie tunic! I can't wait to make more! It was sooo easy! I want to make one with a contrasting fabric.  And I love the sis boom fabrics. So fun and colorful!


I love this...she looks adorable in this!  Where are you guys getting this sis boom fabric????



TotalSnowWhite said:


> I'm Jessica, and I have no idea what shirring is...
> 
> Can someone send me over to the pre-school sewing thread?


 I often think I need to be in that same class!!!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I took some photos, did this in April for DD, dont think I've posted it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the outfit for my niece's birthday -first time I've made anything for someone else, I hope it fits!
> 
> Here is the easy fit made up as "bloomer" style shorts- this is a Moda check and has such a soft hand to it! I'll be making a regular short for Megan out of this fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know why the photo doesnt show it better, plenty of sun, these fabrics are a collection and all match
> 
> 
> 
> Got to use one of my tags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was so nice out, I sat outside while Megan rode her new Trike and I took some pics of all the pretty flowers- I love photographing wild animals and flowers, etc...
> These were practically dying 2 years ago, then we cut down 2 big maples in our yard and life came back!
> 
> 
> 
> Not wild....my senior citizen catching some rays
> 
> 
> 
> another affect from cutting down the trees- I've never seen these grow here
> 
> 
> 
> Boaz, hanging in the sun
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a wild animal- and rare too- seeing DD in a tshirt and jeans!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thuroughly disappointed with these photos, they look washed out...
> Here is my Pooh - still needs the outer border (another 3" in a different purple)
> This was basically my first applique, other than the monster tshirt I did that came out really bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This quilt was a challenge for me since the quilt was sooo heavy and I had to rotate the entire thing for each piece I appliqued- no way to work on smaller pieces and then attach
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I posted this when I made it- I love this fabric


Wow you have been busy!!!  Everything looks wonderful!!!!


----------



## mirandag819

fairygoodmother said:


> dd would desperately like bride & groom  Mickey and Minnie ears for their Disneyworld honeymoon.  I would love to have them for her at her "Happily Ever After" themed shower.
> 
> Anyone...If it's possible to pick them up for me and ship them to me next time
> you're in the World, would you PM me please?
> 
> If not, I'm sure I can call DelivEars, right?  or is there another Disneyworld merchandise # I can call?
> 
> Thanks for the assistance!



Goodnews..... literally today DisneyShopping.com started selling park merchandise. I am sure they will be adding more, but it looks like bride and groom mouse ears are already on the site: 

http://www.disneystore.com/disney-parks/ear-hats/c/70996/?Nao=12&Dr=&Dn=


----------



## KARAJ

OK I am sure the answer will make me hit my head but....... I know there is a tute for adding pics to the photo bucket account on the first page but how do I add them to an actual post?? 

Thanks!!


----------



## emcreative

Have ya'll seen these?












I just found them today and I'm in love with them.  I need to start saving for a machine that will do this.  Anyone have any reccs on an inexpensive/beginner model that will do these applique patterns?  I'm in love with WAY too many of them...


----------



## Tinka_Belle

emcreative said:


> Have ya'll seen these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just found them today and I'm in love with them.  I need to start saving for a machine that will do this.  Anyone have any reccs on an inexpensive/beginner model that will do these applique patterns?  I'm in love with WAY too many of them...


Those are so cute. For a machine recommendation. I have the Brother SE350. I actually think it would be good for a beginner sewer as well as a beginner embroiderer.


----------



## twob4him

livndisney said:


> oooo we are admitting those thing too?
> 
> Umm, I can shir
> I feel a NEED to own all fabric (does that count as an "obsession").
> Patterns of any kind are not my friend.
> And I don't think I need to comment on Disney, given where I live LOL.
> 
> 
> Oh and Cathy is a realllllllly sweet person




Awww thanks Cindy...can you iron that on a tee???? 



TotalSnowWhite said:


> I'm Jessica, and I have no idea what shirring is...
> 
> Can someone send me over to the pre-school sewing thread?


OK this made me spit out my soda 



mirandag819 said:


> Goodnews..... literally today DisneyShopping.com started selling park merchandise. I am sure they will be adding more, but it looks like bride and groom mouse ears are already on the site:
> 
> http://www.disneystore.com/disney-parks/ear-hats/c/70996/?Nao=12&Dr=&Dn=



Wow! now how cool is this...talk about being on top of things!


*Eeyore4Ever *- Now where did your quote go??? Sorry you didn't have a nice side effect to your massage...I know if you massage the ball of your foot it really can set off contractions...arggggg....I was miserable the last few weeks! Gentle hugs!!!

I Love your adorable baby outfits and quilt!!!! That is some seriously cute stuff!!! Glad you got a chance to take pretty pics and hang out with your adorable DD!


----------



## twob4him

Ok one more thing and I will shut up...

I don't think *embroidery machine* and *inexpensive* can be in the same sentence!


----------



## TotalSnowWhite

You're laughing, but I still don't know how to shir or what it means...


----------



## livndisney

TotalSnowWhite said:


> You're laughing, but I still don't know how to shir or what it means...



Shiring is gathering with elastic thread.  You use normal thread in the top of the machine and use the elastic thread in the bobbin and do a long straight stitch. The elastic "gathers" the fabric.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

twob4him said:


> Ok one more thing and I will shut up...
> 
> I don't think *embroidery machine* and *inexpensive* can be in the same sentence!


I got to thinking the same thing after I made that post. I don't think that I would have paid what I did if I was just looking for a sewing machine. But to be honest I think that mine is worth every penny.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

twob4him said:


> Ok one more thing and I will shut up...
> 
> I don't think *embroidery machine* and *inexpensive* can be in the same sentence!




That is so funny and true.


----------



## livndisney

twob4him said:


> Awww thanks Cindy...can you iron that on a tee????



 Maybe I should EDIT my post! 



Did you notice I was the person at the meet WITHOUT the iron on Mickeyhead? lol


----------



## KARAJ

emcreative said:


> Have ya'll seen these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just found them today and I'm in love with them.  I need to start saving for a machine that will do this.  Anyone have any reccs on an inexpensive/beginner model that will do these applique patterns?  I'm in love with WAY too many of them...



Those are really neat! 

I also was wondering where you get the clear transfer type paper for your HotFix stuff? I looked at Wal-Mart and realized I had no idea what to look for...But I do not think they had it anyways.


----------



## TotalSnowWhite

livndisney said:


> Shiring is gathering with elastic thread.  You use normal thread in the top of the machine and use the elastic thread in the bobbin and do a long straight stitch. The elastic "gathers" the fabric.



Gotcha.

I'm Jessica, and I probably won't be able to shir.  And also, I didn't know there was elastic thread.   About that pre-school thread...


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Crystal,
Because you asked for it, here is my new hair cut.  It is a lob but DS didn't get the picture of the back very well.  He did great with the front picture.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

MinnieVanMom said:


> Crystal,
> Because you asked for it, here is my new hair cut.  It is a lob but DS didn't get the picture of the back very well.  He did great with the front picture.


Now that is a pretty picture of you. I love the new do. I need to get mine cut off too and then I will post a pic of me .


----------



## *Toadstool*

Is anyone interested in ordering some *Pokey Little Puppy fabric* from a co-op?
I just realized it is ending tonight and alot of the prints won't make it.
Here is a link to the co-op.
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/CutFromTheSame-Cloth/
Oh, and if one of you mentions that Kira sent you I get a 1/4 a yard of free fabric. Right now I have 3 fat quarters. 
She also has an *Alice in wonderland fabric* buy that just started.

Sorry for the drive by. Need to catch up on todays posts after dinner!


----------



## emcreative

KARAJ said:


> Those are really neat!
> 
> I also was wondering where you get the clear transfer type paper for your HotFix stuff? I looked at Wal-Mart and realized I had no idea what to look for...But I do not think they had it anyways.



You can order it by the foot at hotfixqueen.com .  It was the cheapest place I found (though please understand I didn't do a totally thorough search so it may be cheaper elsewhere)

Here's what I used, the cut if for you in a continuous sheet and you just cut off how much you need from it each time:

http://www.hotfixqueen.com/products.php?cat=127

Ugh I see now it's out of stock right now.  If you don't want to wait for it there's some on ebay.

It will be a few days before I'm working on stuff again.  With two pain shots today, a pain cream, some pain pills and a sling to wear occasionally, I can't see me getting out the tweezers and placing tiny studs anytime soon. I never knew it was such a dangerous pasttime!


----------



## ibesue

fairygoodmother said:


> dd would desperately like bride & groom  Mickey and Minnie ears for their Disneyworld honeymoon.  I would love to have them for her at her "Happily Ever After" themed shower.
> 
> Anyone...If it's possible to pick them up for me and ship them to me next time
> you're in the World, would you PM me please?
> 
> If not, I'm sure I can call DelivEars, right?  or is there another Disneyworld merchandise # I can call?
> 
> Thanks for the assistance!



Let me know what you want, I can run down to Disneyland whenever you need it!  I just found out that I can get a really yummy corn dog at disneyland AND that I can get a MonteCristo Sandwich outside of the Blue Bayou.  I need a reason to go to Disneyland before June 5th (DD's birthday and next time we are suppose to be going)  



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Wow, did this day go by quickly! Im pretty sure Im going to miss some comments
> 
> -Love Lilly's new shirt- GREAT colors for her!
> 
> Reflexology-My first time experiencing this, about 5 years ago I loved it, felt like my whole body got a massage and its interesting because she picked up on "congestion in my lung area" and it turned out I had severe allergies and asthma and didnt know it yet. The whole experience was really relaxing.
> 
> Yesterday was pretty different. She started with a little bit of relaxing stuff on my head and shoulders, and then moved to my belly- very gently touching certain areas, then my legs- i was all prepared for me gentle and relaxing- she touched some spot on the inside of my ankles and lower calf- HOLY MOLEY it HURT!! She said it's the main such and such that connects to my uterus. Yeah-well it felt like she was digging in to a bruise.
> I had lots of braxton hicks and baby activity for the remainder of the evening, to the point where I wondered if it would progress, the braxton hicks were much more intense than anything I've felt before.
> 
> But, Im still here typing, so Im still pregnant.
> 
> Gorgeous today!!
> 
> I took some photos, did this in April for DD, dont think I've posted it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the outfit for my niece's birthday -first time I've made anything for someone else, I hope it fits!
> 
> Here is the easy fit made up as "bloomer" style shorts- this is a Moda check and has such a soft hand to it! I'll be making a regular short for Megan out of this fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know why the photo doesnt show it better, plenty of sun, these fabrics are a collection and all match
> 
> 
> 
> Got to use one of my tags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was so nice out, I sat outside while Megan rode her new Trike and I took some pics of all the pretty flowers- I love photographing wild animals and flowers, etc...
> These were practically dying 2 years ago, then we cut down 2 big maples in our yard and life came back!
> 
> 
> 
> Not wild....my senior citizen catching some rays
> 
> 
> 
> another affect from cutting down the trees- I've never seen these grow here
> 
> 
> 
> Boaz, hanging in the sun
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a wild animal- and rare too- seeing DD in a tshirt and jeans!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thuroughly disappointed with these photos, they look washed out...
> Here is my Pooh - still needs the outer border (another 3" in a different purple)
> This was basically my first applique, other than the monster tshirt I did that came out really bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This quilt was a challenge for me since the quilt was sooo heavy and I had to rotate the entire thing for each piece I appliqued- no way to work on smaller pieces and then attach
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I posted this when I made it- I love this fabric



What a pretty day!  Love your cat, he looks like mine!!  And he loves to lay in the sun too.  Today there was a strange new cat outside looking at him.  They just stared at each other... my dogs on the other hand were definitely egging them on as they barked & barked.  

Nice to finally see the Pooh quilt!  Its cute, but I think it was way too much work for you!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Crystal,
> Because you asked for it, here is my new hair cut.  It is a lob but DS didn't get the picture of the back very well.  He did great with the front picture.



So cute!!!



*Toadstool* said:


> Is anyone interested in ordering some *Pokey Little Puppy fabric* from a co-op?
> I just realized it is ending tonight and alot of the prints won't make it.
> Here is a link to the co-op.
> http://groups.yahoo.com/group/CutFromTheSame-Cloth/
> Oh, and if one of you mentions that Kira sent you I get a 1/4 a yard of free fabric. Right now I have 3 fat quarters.
> She also has an *Alice in wonderland fabric* buy that just started.
> 
> Sorry for the drive by. Need to catch up on todays posts after dinner!



What do you think about the alice in wonderland?  Its too small for my really old eyes to get a good look at it!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

The Moonk's Mom said:


> My Granny was sent home from the nursing home this last week. (She is the one that had the stroke).  We are still trying to figure out how and why she was sent home.  My mom has been taking care of her, but my mom works full time.  She has a nurse during the day.  Granny can't really do much of anything for herself.  So last night, she went back to the ER.  Not sure what was going on...her heart rate was up, her sugar was way out of wack...
> 
> The DR at the ER asked why she was not in the nursing home...ummm....that is what we all want to know!  So we are hopeful we will get her back in the home...the DR said he will do all he can.  So please pray for her again....I know all the prayers here help!



Prayers for your granny!



minnie2 said:


> Well today is mine and George's anniversary!  You ask what are we doing?  NOTHING!  UGH!  oh well I guess it is a treat in it self to be together for 19 (we where a blind date 19yrs ago today)yrs and married for 15(we where married 15 yrs ago today on Friday the 13th).



Happy Anniversary Marlo and George!  Wow..19 years..that is wonderful!  



Jennifer.1203 said:


> I'm sorry I haven't been on since my first post. My internet was down, but finally an at&t guy came and fixed it! Yea! I wanted to say thanks to all the ladies who welcomed me! I had a great Mothers Day. My hubby got me my first dslr! It's a Canon XS. I'm so excited. Just trying to figure out how to use it. But my kids got me my newest obsession! Some more patterns from ycmt. I love that site!  I got the twirl skirt pattern, and the faith dress top pattern. I'm so excited to try these out. The twirl skirts are my favorite! But I need to make a stop at Joann's first. So I probably won't get to try them out until sometime this weekend. I know I introduced myself but I don't think I really told you anything about me. I have a soon to be 3 year old son named Ethan. His bday party is in 2 weeks and thats all he talks about. Thomas, Thomas, Thomas. Yes we have a Thomas freak in the house! lol... Then I have a 15 month old perfect little girl named Makenna. She's just learning to walk, but loves to climb on everything, so she's keeping me on my toes. Our newest addition is our little girl Callie. She is only 7 weeks, and I'm breastfeeding her. It's hard to juggle them since their all so young and all need my attention. I'm just trying to get back in the groove of things. I love having a schedule and since we've had Callie, there has been no schedule! I can't wait until things settle down. Anyways I hope to be back soon to show you some cute things I made! Wish me luck! I've never sewn a skirt before! I can't wait!



Welcome Jennifer...can't wait to see what you make.



aksunshine said:


> Hi Ladies! It's been a while since I've last chatted with you! I got a new machine for Mother's Day! Its a Husky 955E. I haven't even open the embroidery unit yet! I made a Maternity top with it so far. I decided that when I get pregnant again, I'd like to make some of my own things. What is the trick to darts? Mine don't look right.



Hi Alicia..it's good to see you here..and yay on the new sewing/embroidery machine.    



MinnieVanMom said:


> Crystal,
> Because you asked for it, here is my new hair cut.  It is a lob but DS didn't get the picture of the back very well.  He did great with the front picture.



You look great, and I think I lost the other quote but I love the dress that you made.  I have never made anything for myself.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

JaimeK said:


>



Those are really cute!!



jham said:


>



I am really loving that pattern...and love, love that fabric!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


>



Love all the pictures, the outfits, and that quilt is beautiful, and that was your first applique?  You did a great job!


----------



## Stephres

livndisney said:


> Maybe I should EDIT my post!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you notice I was the person at the meet WITHOUT the iron on Mickeyhead? lol



You weren't the only one. I left my mickeyhead stuck to my iron. And that was after Heather printed it out and sent it to me!


----------



## sweetstitches

SallyfromDE said:


> Here is one. Well, 2. Not a good shot of the back, but it's shirred. A good summer Lilo. Leaf skirt over a green skort.




I'm over a hundred posts behind again, and don't know how much I'll be able to catch up tonight, but I just had to post on this one--it's awesome!



Also, thanks for all the prayers; all the moles were benign.


----------



## jham

Hmmm...where'd my quotes go?

If you want to look at all of Jennifer's pretty fabrics, go to www.sisboom.com  I have bought it on etsy.  Usually etsy shippers are really fast.  Some fabric sellers there live in the next town over from me and I get fabric the next day! 
April, I love the haircut!

ibesue, WHAT???? You JUST found out about the corndogs?    Those are some good corn dogs!


----------



## twob4him

TotalSnowWhite said:


> You're laughing, but I still don't know how to shir or what it means...



You actually know what it is but you don't know you know.....see how this cute dress has rows of gathering across the top....that is "shirring"....like on tube tops and such...it makes them oh so comfy too!!! 

http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0WTb_ghbgtK4HgBijqJzbkF;_ylu=X3oDMTBpZm5udGl1BHBvcwM1BHNlYwNzcgR2dGlkAw--/SIG=1jrm00bmu/EXP=1242349473/**http%3A//images.search.yahoo.com/images/view%3Fback=http%253A%252F%252Fimages.search.yahoo.com%252Fsearch%252Fimages%253Fei%253DUTF-8%2526p%253Dshirring%2526fr2%253Dtab-web%2526fr%253Dmoz2%26w=500%26h=333%26imgurl=static.flickr.com%252F2169%252F2387506249_6a4edb1b1e.jpg%26rurl=http%253A%252F%252Fwww.flickr.com%252Fphotos%252F7565577%2540N04%252F2387506249%252F%26size=86k%26name=Shirring%26p=shirring%26oid=111faf446d837eb8%26fusr=MegFahren%2B%2528T...%26hurl=http%253A%252F%252Fwww.flickr.com%252Fphotos%252F7565577%2540N04%252F%26no=5%26tt=12448%26sigr=11k0ll7or%26sigi=11gipdq07%26sigb=12k97ker7%26sigh=119b24plt


----------



## ibesue

jham said:


> ibesue, WHAT???? You JUST found out about the corndogs?    Those are some good corn dogs!



Yeah, that is why I am looking for an excuse to go, I heard the are so good!


----------



## jham

mirandag819 said:


> Goodnews..... literally today DisneyShopping.com started selling park merchandise. I am sure they will be adding more, but it looks like bride and groom mouse ears are already on the site:
> 
> http://www.disneystore.com/disney-parks/ear-hats/c/70996/?Nao=12&Dr=&Dn=


 
oh, you are bad!  I need all that stuff!  They even have the castle legos.


----------



## jessica52877

Why are you'll so chatty on days I have to sew! I have not really been taking real computer breaks minus the 10 secs here and there and I just had to scroll through a zillion pages!

The pooh quilt is so cute! What a great job for your first quilt and applique! Quite a large project to tackle, especially being so pregnant!

I went through one whole spool of elastic trying to shir. I was trying to shir through 3 layers and wondered if that made a difference. I have a spool left but haven't had the time to even think about it again.

I can do an iron on though! I can even walk while changing my shirt and Disney World and no one notice!

I finished the most adorable dress today and can't wait to share pictures! it will be a while though! Got a few more to go so back to the machine!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Bonita,

I have the unruffling the ruffler on the computer upstairs and the sewing table downstairs.  I ran up and down, up and down to figure out how to attach the dang thing.  Then back up to follow instructions to make it work.

Well after just two simple tries, I got it to make a nice ruffle  It isn't hard but takes time and a lot of patience.

I am trying to make a skirt for Delany for the big give.  No pattern, just an idea in my head with a lot of ruffles.  I thought why not give the ruffler a try that Bonita gave me.  

I am going to keep with practicing before I commit to the outfit.  Thank you so much for the ruffler and when you want it back just let me know.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Does anyone have the Little Kimmy doll from SWAK? I was wanting one for Jenna, but my hoop isn't big enough. Would anyone be willing to help me out?


----------



## NaeNae

Tinka_Belle said:


> Does anyone have the Little Kimmy doll from SWAK? I was wanting one for Jenna, but my hoop isn't big enough. Would anyone be willing to help me out?



Sorry, I have Stella.  I have a big enough hoop but not the design.


----------



## jessica52877

Tinka_Belle said:


> Does anyone have the Little Kimmy doll from SWAK? I was wanting one for Jenna, but my hoop isn't big enough. Would anyone be willing to help me out?



I don't have it but I keep looking at how cute it is! I wish I could see all the steps involved before I bought it since I am not fond of my hoop! The one that Carla made for Becca was just too darn cute! And of course I really can't figure out why I need to make a doll! Dallas only like penguins!


----------



## KARAJ

emcreative said:


> You can order it by the foot at hotfixqueen.com .  It was the cheapest place I found (though please understand I didn't do a totally thorough search so it may be cheaper elsewhere)
> 
> Here's what I used, the cut if for you in a continuous sheet and you just cut off how much you need from it each time:
> 
> http://www.hotfixqueen.com/products.php?cat=127
> 
> Ugh I see now it's out of stock right now.  If you don't want to wait for it there's some on ebay.
> 
> It will be a few days before I'm working on stuff again.  With two pain shots today, a pain cream, some pain pills and a sling to wear occasionally, I can't see me getting out the tweezers and placing tiny studs anytime soon. I never knew it was such a dangerous pasttime!



Thank You!! I really hope you are feeling better soon. 
I am lucky the only pain that I feel from my hobbies is the weight loss in my wallet!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

NaeNae said:


> Sorry, I have Stella.  I have a big enough hoop but not the design.


Who is Stella?


----------



## billwendy

tinkerbell423 said:


> The front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back (the red is not sewn on only pinned so I can change it):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help suggestions you can offer



Adorable - what a great way to use that fabric!!Very original!!



fairygoodmother said:


> dd would desperately like bride & groom  Mickey and Minnie ears for their Disneyworld honeymoon.  I would love to have them for her at her "Happily Ever After" themed shower.
> 
> Anyone...If it's possible to pick them up for me and ship them to me next time
> you're in the World, would you PM me please?
> 
> If not, I'm sure I can call DelivEars, right?  or is there another Disneyworld merchandise # I can call?
> 
> Thanks for the assistance!



someone beat me to the suggestion about the disney website!! did you order them?



MinnieVanMom said:


> Crystal,
> Because you asked for it, here is my new hair cut.  It is a lob but DS didn't get the picture of the back very well.  He did great with the front picture.



So cute April!! Great dress too!!!

Tinka - wish I could help you out with the doll - I dont have a machine though!! Have you been sewing anything lately? Havent seen Jenna in a while!

Prayers for the Pregnant ladies - hang in there girls!!! It will be worth it for sure!!!

Love all the tunics that we saw!! so cute!!! What chest measurement do they go up to?


----------



## Tinka_Belle

billwendy said:


> Tinka - wish I could help you out with the doll - I dont have a machine though!! Have you been sewing anything lately? Havent seen Jenna in a while!


I have not been sewing. I have been doing other things. I am out of school for a couple of weeks and I plan on getting caught up with some of my sewing things. For a while I was helping out with my grandparents and they seem to be doing really well right now. (Knock on wood). Jenna is doing good. When I sew something I will take some pics of her.


----------



## jham

billwendy said:


> Adorable - what a great way to use that fabric!!Very original!!
> 
> 
> 
> someone beat me to the suggestion about the disney website!! did you order them?
> 
> 
> 
> So cute April!! Great dress too!!!
> 
> Tinka - wish I could help you out with the doll - I dont have a machine though!! Have you been sewing anything lately? Havent seen Jenna in a while!
> 
> Prayers for the Pregnant ladies - hang in there girls!!! It will be worth it for sure!!!
> 
> Love all the tunics that we saw!! so cute!!! What chest measurement do they go up to?


 
Wendy, the 11/12 goes up to a 30" chest.  Hmmm...I need to measure Jayden, I may not have to enlarge the pattern for her since it's easy enough to adjust the length.  I forget that length is the reason she is usually a 14/16.


----------



## lovesdumbo

MinnieVanMom said:


> Hi My name is April and I can't follow directions on a commercial pattern.


WHAT directions on commercial patterns?????



JaimeK said:


> I definitely need to learn to shir this summer!
> 
> A few things I made for my niece & nephew's trip next week (I made a few more shirts and some matching shorts for my nephew too):


Cute!  I love the skirt!



jham said:


> Here is Lily's Sophie tunic! I can't wait to make more! It was sooo easy! I want to make one with a contrasting fabric.  And I love the sis boom fabrics. So fun and colorful!


Adorable!



danicaw said:


> You all probably saw this already but just in case.....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6DmEgtibOg&feature=player_embedded
> a longer preview for the Princess and the Frog!
> 
> Looks great! Can't wait!
> this is also on the official site... looks better there
> Colors look better....must be higher quality.



I had not seen that-it looks so cute!  We saw on exhibit on Up at WDW.  It looks really fun too.


----------



## billwendy

jham said:


> Wendy, the 11/12 goes up to a 30" chest.  Hmmm...I need to measure Jayden, I may not have to enlarge the pattern for her since it's easy enough to adjust the length.  I forget that length is the reason she is usually a 14/16.



Hmm - my Bekah is a 31" chest - I wonder if it would fit her - she would LOVE this design!!! They say it  is a full cut - what do you think?


----------



## sweetstitches

lucyanna girl said:


> As always I love all the new things I see. There is soo much talent on this board.
> 
> I need a pattern for a cap for my sister. She starts a very powerful chemo on Tuesday. It is called Adriamycin aka "the red devil". One of the side effects is hair loss. This is my "big" sister (she's really smaller than me but is 14 years older).  I love her dearly and and I am so worried about her. She has breast cancer and has just had a mastectomy and reconstruction. This chemo is so strong that she had to have a heart test to see if her heart was strong enough to take it.
> 
> I was always a Daddy's girl, kinda a tom boy who never worries a lot about how my hair or makeup looked. My sister is just the opposite. She always wears her hair and makeup just so. I know it is worrying her that her hair is going to fall out. She plans to buy a good wig but I though maybe I could make her some caps or scarfs (or both) to wear around the house or any time she doesn't want the wig on. Louisiana is hot and humid in the summer and a wig might not always be comfortable.
> 
> Has anyone here ever made such a hat? Do you have or know of a good pattern? It needs to maybe come lower down on the head to cover more.
> If anyone can help I will be very grateful.
> 
> Prayers for my sister would also be wonderful.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Penny




I will definitely pray for your sister, Penny.




disneymommieof2 said:


> Grandpa died this morning. Thank you all so much for your thoughts and prayers.




I'm very sorry about your loss. 




Piper said:


> It will be 6 years in November.  So far, I'm still NED and I intend to keep it that way!!
> 
> Ladies, I can't encourage you enough to get regular mammograms...Having several years to compare mine to made it really easy for my doc to "spot" (pun intended) my lump.  It was so small that I couldn't feel it, but the mammogram did!  I was able to have a lumpectomy (which I call a chunkectomy based on the amount of tissue he removed!)and all the margins around that one lump were clear.  They did a bone scan and other tests--all clear.  I had radiation, mild chemo and took tamoxifen for several years (the cancer was estrogen-receptive) and I have had no reoccurance!




Luckily he only removed tissue and not your sense of humor!!! 





ibesue said:


> That pattern is easy, but keep in mind I have been sewing for at least 30 years!
> Here is a picture of the first one I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was Kadie's birthday and we were waiting to get into Ariel's grotto!




Gorgeous!


----------



## jessica52877

Why am I looking at designs on SWAK now! I have a list of 10 or so I would like!! Thanks Crystal!


----------



## jham

billwendy said:


> Hmm - my Bekah is a 31" chest - I wonder if it would fit her - she would LOVE this design!!! They say it is a full cut - what do you think?


 
Hmmm....I'd either upsize it on the copier or wait for the adult pattern to come out.  There will eventually be an adult version.  I'm going to make the XS adult for Jayden when it comes out.  In the meantime I'm going to make her a kid version.  I'll let you know how it goes next week.  I'm still not even sure what her chest measurement is.


----------



## carrie6466

I am sure this has been asked a million times, but does anyone know of any sewing groups on Facebook?  I just signed up for it yesterday and am still trying to figure it out.  Facebook, I mean.  

I got a serger for my anniversary on May 2nd from DH.  I'm trying to figure that out, too.  But I did learn to thread it.  I paid my son $5 to figure it out and then show me.  He's unemployed at the moment and I didn't understand the manual so it worked out for both of us 

As usual, there have been so many nice things posted, I don't even know where to start.  The tunics all came out great!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Wow, did this day go by quickly! Im pretty sure Im going to miss some comments


Love everything you posted!  The Pooh quilt is awesome!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Crystal,
> Because you asked for it, here is my new hair cut.  It is a lob but DS didn't get the picture of the back very well.  He did great with the front picture.


Nice new do!



sweetstitches said:


> Also, thanks for all the prayers; all the moles were benign.


Wonderful news!


----------



## tinkerbell423

Here is the second dress I made today.  This fabric came from billwendy too. Thank you so much!!


----------



## twob4him

*Jessica!* 
I can't wait to see your new dress you made! I am still in awe of that adorable Donald and Daisy quilt! So cute!!! 

ETA - Did you check out the $1 sale on SWAK??? I bought 10 for $10! I am all ready for back to school and Thanksgiving!!! 


OH yaaa...I updated my blog but you all already saw all of the pics!


OK good night! Dress rehearsals tomorrow!!!!


----------



## NaeNae

Tinka_Belle said:


> Who is Stella?



It's a ITH (in the hoop) doll on http://www.embroidery-outlet.com/designs_overview.htm.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

jessica52877 said:


> Why am I looking at designs on SWAK now! I have a list of 10 or so I would like!! Thanks Crystal!


I am so sorry. The bad thing is that yesterday a sale ended that they were having. They had a bunch of designs on sale for a $1. I was able to convince DH into letting me get some.


----------



## billwendy

tinkerbell423 said:


> here is the second dress i made today.  This fabric came from billwendy too. Thank you so much!!



cute!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Just wanted to let you babywearer fans know I took the plunge and ordered a baby hawk tonight.

Thank you to those who complimented me on my "stuff"
I went back and thinned out the post- too many photos so I got rid of the flowers, pets.

Tomorrow I will plan to finish the cupcake purse and the borders on the pooh quilt, once it's all quilted Ill post another (hopefully better) pic of it. The colors in the photo are way off- I dont know why.

Please say a prayer for my friend Dionne- she is pregnant too, due about 5 days before me, she was having irregular contractions, and she went in, but they sent her home, now they are inducing her tomorrow because they are concerned about amount of fluid/baby size.

Linnette- you have really been on my mind lately- I hope and pray you are okay. Some day we should make the drive and meet half way, Id love a mini-meet.


----------



## ibesue

jham said:


> oh, you are bad!  I need all that stuff!  They even have the castle legos.



I know, I saw those and thought of my DGD who loves legos!



jessica52877 said:


> I finished the most adorable dress today and can't wait to share pictures! it will be a while though! Got a few more to go so back to the machine!



Can't wait to see it!



Tinka_Belle said:


> Does anyone have the Little Kimmy doll from SWAK? I was wanting one for Jenna, but my hoop isn't big enough. Would anyone be willing to help me out?



I don't have it, but I do have a mega hoop!  Let me know if I can help you.



carrie6466 said:


> I am sure this has been asked a million times, but does anyone know of any sewing groups on Facebook?  I just signed up for it yesterday and am still trying to figure it out.  Facebook, I mean.
> 
> I got a serger for my anniversary on May 2nd from DH.  I'm trying to figure that out, too.  But I did learn to thread it.  I paid my son $5 to figure it out and then show me.  He's unemployed at the moment and I didn't understand the manual so it worked out for both of us
> 
> As usual, there have been so many nice things posted, I don't even know where to start.  The tunics all came out great!



I just got on Facebook a couple of weeks ago.  Still haven't figured it all out!  Congrats on the serger.  Great anniversary gift!!  And I had my youngest DD do everything like that too.  She threaded the serger, used the embroidery machine.  Too bad they grow up and move out.  



tinkerbell423 said:


> Here is the second dress I made today.  This fabric came from billwendy too. Thank you so much!!



Very cute!  And how nice of Wendy!



twob4him said:


> ETA - Did you check out the $1 sale on SWAK??? I bought 10 for $10! I am all ready for back to school and Thanksgiving!!!



  I went last night to order some of the $1 designs and it was over?? It was still the 12th where I was.     So no dollar designs for me....


----------



## Tinka_Belle

NaeNae said:


> It's a ITH (in the hoop) doll on http://www.embroidery-outlet.com/designs_overview.htm.


These are all adorable. Now I know I need a machine with a bigger hoop. I wonder if I can convince DH that a bigger hoop is a necessity?


----------



## disneymommieof2

Hey everyone!!! 
We've been busy little bees around here lately! We've been planting and visiting relatives, finishing up preschool! And playing outside a ton! Alas I've not been able to even be a good lurker! I miss you guys! I hope everyone is having a good spring! 
Grandma is doing alright, my fil came home. He is pretty depressed. Dh's stepsister is having a little girl in early august, I think that will bring some joy back to the family! I am totally having some baby lust too! We're bringing all our baby stuff to their place soon. I can't believe my kids were ever that little!! I can't wait to hold her and smell her little head! I don't know if it is kindergarten coming up this fall or having a new one in the family but whatever it is I can't wait to see that baby!!! 
Anyway just wanted to say Hi 
Oh and I wanted tell you all that I was at Michaels today and they were clearancing the disney ribbon! I thought you all might want to know!


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

I am waiting for my sheets to finish in the wash so I was able to upload a few pics to photobucket! 

We had a great time in florida I spent alot of time with my family. Both services were very nice and my Mom and Sister with baby Abby were able to fly down. It was very special to have the whole family there. 
I am thinking of posting a little Trip report on our time.  




So The girls and I are going to find Tyler and Terry after riding the teacups, and I see this woman who looks just like Teresa Joy, So we get alittle closer and I noticed Corey then Brian and the girls!  I really didnt want to act like a total freak so I was just a little bit of a dork and I said" I know you from Dis boards I am a disboutiquer"  We talked for a few minutes and Corey and Arminda took pictures for us.  




 Lady Tremane asked me if my outfit was inspired by her girls.


----------



## ibesue

Tykatmadismomma said:


> I am waiting for my sheets to finish in the wash so I was able to upload a few pics to photobucket!
> 
> We had a great time in florida I spent alot of time with my family. Both services were very nice and my Mom and Sister with baby Abby were able to fly down. It was very special to have the whole family there.
> I am thinking of posting a little Trip report on our time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So The girls and I are going to find Tyler and Terry after riding the teacups, and I see this woman who looks just like Teresa Joy, So we get alittle closer and I noticed Corey then Brian and the girls!  I really didnt want to act like a total freak so I was just a little bit of a dork and I said" I know you from Dis boards I am a disboutiquer"  We talked for a few minutes and Corey and Arminda took pictures for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Tremane asked me if my outfit was inspired by her girls.



OMGoodness how exciting to meet a disboutiquer!  I am happy to hear you spent good time with your family.


----------



## sweetstitches

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> My Grandmother passed away at 4:30am this morning. Last night before bed I made the decision that Im passed my "window" of being able to make the drive and I will be the only family member to miss her funeral. They have not set a date yet. I cleaned my kitchen in her memory this morning.




I'm very sorry for your loss.  




The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi all!  Sorry I have been away for a few days...trying to sew...but keep getting pulled away for one reason or another...
> 
> I kinda skimmed this morning...PRAYERS for all the losses that have taken place in the last few days...  I am so sorry!
> 
> 
> I need to ask for prayers...I wish I could go into detail right now, but I am not sure I should share on a public forum...but just say we are having a hard time in our community right now and we need prayers for sure!   Ugh...that's all I can say!




Praying for you




EnchantedPrincess said:


> Thanks..I think I will keep the buttons where they are.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...is that the Brother Innovis 4500D machine?  I am guessing that it is for that price.  I was at one of the local sewing store couple weeks ago, and they were showing me the Brother Innovis 2500D, and what it can do!  I love it, but it was $3300...maybe some day in the far, far future or when I win the lottery! LOL





Someone's probably already commented, since I'm still so far behind, but that has to be the new one, the Quatro (or something like that.)  I have the 4500D and didn't pay 1/2 that.


----------



## minnie2

Thank you all for the anniversary wishes.



emcreative said:


> Have ya'll seen these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just found them today and I'm in love with them.  I need to start saving for a machine that will do this.  Anyone have any reccs on an inexpensive/beginner model that will do these applique patterns?  I'm in love with WAY too many of them...


So cute!  I really need to get some of those for Kyle!



twob4him said:


> Ok one more thing and I will shut up...
> 
> I don't think *embroidery machine* and *inexpensive* can be in the same sentence!


You got that right!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Crystal,
> Because you asked for it, here is my new hair cut.  It is a lob but DS didn't get the picture of the back very well.  He did great with the front picture.


April you looks great!  I love the new hair cut.


tinkerbell423 said:


> Here is the second dress I made today.  This fabric came from billwendy too. Thank you so much!!


great job!



Tykatmadismomma said:


> I am waiting for my sheets to finish in the wash so I was able to upload a few pics to photobucket!
> 
> We had a great time in florida I spent alot of time with my family. Both services were very nice and my Mom and Sister with baby Abby were able to fly down. It was very special to have the whole family there.
> I am thinking of posting a little Trip report on our time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So The girls and I are going to find Tyler and Terry after riding the teacups, and I see this woman who looks just like Teresa Joy, So we get alittle closer and I noticed Corey then Brian and the girls!  I really didnt want to act like a total freak so I was just a little bit of a dork and I said" I know you from Dis boards I am a disboutiquer"  We talked for a few minutes and Corey and Arminda took pictures for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Tremane asked me if my outfit was inspired by her girls.


Glad you ahd a great time!  how cool you meet up with Teresa!


----------



## Jennifer.1203

Tykatmadismomma said:


> I am waiting for my sheets to finish in the wash so I was able to upload a few pics to photobucket!
> 
> We had a great time in florida I spent alot of time with my family. Both services were very nice and my Mom and Sister with baby Abby were able to fly down. It was very special to have the whole family there.
> I am thinking of posting a little Trip report on our time.
> 
> So The girls and I are going to find Tyler and Terry after riding the teacups, and I see this woman who looks just like Teresa Joy, So we get alittle closer and I noticed Corey then Brian and the girls!  I really didnt want to act like a total freak so I was just a little bit of a dork and I said" I know you from Dis boards I am a disboutiquer"  We talked for a few minutes and Corey and Arminda took pictures for us.
> 
> 
> I love your daughters bows and shirts! Too cute! And thats so awesome you ran into another disboutiquer! Sorry I had to remove your pics b/c it wouldn't let me post a comment with them yet!


----------



## aksunshine

I don't have enough time to comment on everyone. I see so many nice things!

Tykatmadismomma I love those Ts and the stepsister pic! Too Funny!


----------



## KARAJ

carrie6466 said:


> I am sure this has been asked a million times, but does anyone know of any sewing groups on Facebook?  I just signed up for it yesterday and am still trying to figure it out.  Facebook, I mean.
> 
> I got a serger for my anniversary on May 2nd from DH.  I'm trying to figure that out, too.  But I did learn to thread it.  I paid my son $5 to figure it out and then show me.  He's unemployed at the moment and I didn't understand the manual so it worked out for both of us
> 
> As usual, there have been so many nice things posted, I don't even know where to start.  The tunics all came out great!



I love the part about  paying your son to thread the machine and teach you. My husband taught me how to sew, shoot I don't think I could ever learn to thread a serger on my own. DH had to even show me how to thread a regular machine, but he never whines  well at least about that part. Thank goodness there is a pause button on Tivo, or that would be a different story about the whining!


----------



## Clutterbug

You guys inspired me to go home and sew last night.  I saw a twirlish skirt with a shirred waistband at TCP and have been wanting to make one for Megan, so I decided to try shirring again.  I was partially successful and I think I've narrowed the process down.  Here's what I did in case it will help anyone.  I have the Brother CE4000 from WalMart with a drop-in bobbin.

I used a new package of Stretch-rite elastic thread.

I wound the bobbin on the machine, but I held the elastic spool with my had and stretched it tight as it wound.

Set tension a tiny bit higher than usual  ( 2 on my machine)

Set stitch length longer than usual.  (3.5 on my machine)

I also cut out a tunic, but got too tired to concentrate on reading the directions and sewing it up.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

KARAJ said:


> I love the part about  paying your son to thread the machine and teach you. My husband taught me how to sew, shoot I don't think I could ever learn to thread a serger on my own. DH had to even show me how to thread a regular machine, but he never whines  well at least about that part. Thank goodness there is a pause button on Tivo, or that would be a different story about the whining!


That is cute that your DH taught you how to sew. One of my teachers at school helped me fix my machine one time. He used to sew all the time for his DDs. He had 3 of them and no boys. His wife was an alcoholic so he did all of the mothering things that she wouldn't. 

I gotta tell this one, even though it has nothing to do with sewing. My teacher was telling me that when his DDs were younger the only way that he could get them to understand and listen to the things that he was telling them was to say, "When I was a little girl, I......" He had to tell them that because otherwise they would say, "Well, I'm not a little boy. I'm a little girl." He said that his oldest DD was 9 and she went up to him and said, "You never were a little girl were you, daddy?" I thought that was a cute story.


----------



## ireland_nicole

JaimeK said:


> I definitely need to learn to shir this summer!
> 
> A few things I made for my niece & nephew's trip next week (I made a few more shirts and some matching shorts for my nephew too):


really, really cute


jham said:


> Here is Lily's Sophie tunic! I can't wait to make more! It was sooo easy! I want to make one with a contrasting fabric.  And I love the sis boom fabrics. So fun and colorful!


love it!  Definitely gotta find that fabric!


Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Wow, did this day go by quickly! Im pretty sure Im going to miss some comments
> 
> -Love Lilly's new shirt- GREAT colors for her!
> 
> Reflexology-My first time experiencing this, about 5 years ago I loved it, felt like my whole body got a massage and its interesting because she picked up on "congestion in my lung area" and it turned out I had severe allergies and asthma and didnt know it yet. The whole experience was really relaxing.
> 
> Yesterday was pretty different. She started with a little bit of relaxing stuff on my head and shoulders, and then moved to my belly- very gently touching certain areas, then my legs- i was all prepared for me gentle and relaxing- she touched some spot on the inside of my ankles and lower calf- HOLY MOLEY it HURT!! She said it's the main such and such that connects to my uterus. Yeah-well it felt like she was digging in to a bruise. (but overall, still good) I wish I knew a good accupressure person. but the idea behind reflexology for this purpose is simply to encourage baby if baby is ready. im going back sat for a massage.
> I had lots of braxton hicks and baby activity for the remainder of the evening, to the point where I wondered if it would progress, the braxton hicks were much more intense than anything I've felt before.
> 
> But, Im still here typing, so Im still pregnant.
> 
> Gorgeous today!!
> 
> I took some photos, did this in April for DD, dont think I've posted it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the outfit for my niece's birthday -first time I've made anything for someone else, I hope it fits!
> 
> Here is the easy fit made up as "bloomer" style shorts- this is a Moda check and has such a soft hand to it! I'll be making a regular short for Megan out of this fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know why the photo doesnt show it better, plenty of sun, these fabrics are a collection and all match
> 
> 
> 
> Got to use one of my tags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thuroughly disappointed with these photos, they look washed out...
> Here is my Pooh - still needs the outer border (another 3" in a different purple)
> This was basically my first applique, other than the monster tshirt I did that came out really bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This quilt was a challenge for me since the quilt was sooo heavy and I had to rotate the entire thing for each piece I appliqued- no way to work on smaller pieces and then attach
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I posted this when I made it- I love this fabric


Love your outfits!  Can't wait to see her in them.  Don't worry, you're gonna have her in your arms soon.


MinnieVanMom said:


> Crystal,
> Because you asked for it, here is my new hair cut.  It is a lob but DS didn't get the picture of the back very well.  He did great with the front picture.


love the new do; and because I lost the quote; love the dress too, that pattern is great!



Tykatmadismomma said:


> I am waiting for my sheets to finish in the wash so I was able to upload a few pics to photobucket!
> 
> We had a great time in florida I spent alot of time with my family. Both services were very nice and my Mom and Sister with baby Abby were able to fly down. It was very special to have the whole family there.
> I am thinking of posting a little Trip report on our time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So The girls and I are going to find Tyler and Terry after riding the teacups, and I see this woman who looks just like Teresa Joy, So we get alittle closer and I noticed Corey then Brian and the girls!  I really didnt want to act like a total freak so I was just a little bit of a dork and I said" I know you from Dis boards I am a disboutiquer"  We talked for a few minutes and Corey and Arminda took pictures for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Tremane asked me if my outfit was inspired by her girls.



Awesome pics!  Can't wait to hear more about your trip!


----------



## KARAJ

Tinka_Belle said:


> That is cute that your DH taught you how to sew. One of my teachers at school helped me fix my machine one time. He used to sew all the time for his DDs. He had 3 of them and no boys. His wife was an alcoholic so he did all of the mothering things that she wouldn't.
> 
> I gotta tell this one, even though it has nothing to do with sewing. My teacher was telling me that when his DDs were younger the only way that he could get them to understand and listen to the things that he was telling them was to say, "When I was a little girl, I......" He had to tell them that because otherwise they would say, "Well, I'm not a little boy. I'm a little girl." He said that his oldest DD was 9 and she went up to him and said, "You never were a little girl were you, daddy?" I thought that was a cute story.



That is so sweet, sometimes kids growing up can be so bitter sweet, you want them to grow and learn, but not take away a system that has been working for you. My mom felt our thumb to tell if we were lying until about the same age. It worked to because all she had to say was "let me feel your thumb" when she thought (knew) we were lying and because we believed it, the system worked since we got a guilty/scared look on our face as we held out our thumbs. She says it would have been so much easier raising us if we had believed it through high school.

Yah, DH is a good guy, but I never understood why people think that men could not sew, I mean look at Tom's  My husband actually never sews anymore when he is at home, but when he is deployed or just on TDY for a while he will do his own repairs or replace the patches on his uniforms, but that is about the extent of it these days. He go ribbed a little about it from some of his soldiers until they realized they could ask nicely and save the cost of the alterations shop. He learned from my MIL she has a custom drapery company, and when he was a young teenagers he wanted to earn money and started by building cornice boxes but then expanded to the sewing part, it works for me, even moving all the time, I still can get great window coverings!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

KARAJ said:


> That is so sweet, sometimes kids growing up can be so bitter sweet, you want them to grow and learn, but not take away a system that has been working for you. My mom felt our thumb to tell if we were lying until about the same age. It worked to because all she had to say was "let me feel your thumb" when she thought (knew) we were lying and because we believed it, the system worked since we got a guilty/scared look on our face as we held out our thumbs. She says it would have been so much easier raising us if we had believed it through high school.
> 
> Yah, DH is a good guy, but I never understood why people think that men could not sew, I mean look at Tom's  My husband actually never sews anymore when he is at home, but when he is deployed or just on TDY for a while he will do his own repairs or replace the patches on his uniforms, but that is about the extent of it these days. He go ribbed a little about it from some of his soldiers until they realized they could ask nicely and save the cost of the alterations shop. He learned from my MIL she has a custom drapery company, and when he was a young teenagers he wanted to earn money and started by building cornice boxes but then expanded to the sewing part, it works for me, even moving all the time, I still can get great window coverings!!


Did he just sew drapes or did he sew clothing? I hate sewing curtains. I have only ever made one set of curtains and that was for my grandma. I still need to take a pic of those to show you guys. As frustrating as they were, it was worth it to see how happy my grandma was when they got put up.


----------



## KARAJ

Tinka_Belle said:


> Did he just sew drapes or did he sew clothing? I hate sewing curtains. I have only ever made one set of curtains and that was for my grandma. I still need to take a pic of those to show you guys. As frustrating as they were, it was worth it to see how happy my grandma was when they got put up.



Mostly he did home decor stuff but he would sew things like costumes for himself if he wanted then for the Rennisance Faire or something like that, and he will do repairs or minor alterations to his or the kids' clothes in a pinch. He does well at reading a pattern though, which I do not, I usually want to send McCall's not very nice mommy words!! I think it comes from him reading schematics at work. But this is a guy that is so set on following instruction to the letter that he is driven nuts  by the fact that I will stick dinner in the oven when it is not completely pre-heated to the exact degree yet. Oh the horror.


----------



## mommyof3princess

Good morning all I am loving all the new things. You really make it hard for me to sew and keep up here. It's almost like you have to do one or the other. 

I am writing to beg for help. I need atleast 2 yards of this fabric if i can get three that would be better.






Anyone who can help with this I would be so great full. thank you.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

KARAJ said:


> Mostly he did home decor stuff but he would sew things like costumes for himself if he wanted then for the Rennisance Faire or something like that, and he will do repairs or minor alterations to his or the kids' clothes in a pinch. He does well at reading a pattern though, which I do not, I usually want to send McCall's not very nice mommy words!! I think it comes from him reading schematics at work. But this is a guy that is so set on following instruction to the letter that he is driven nuts  by the fact that I will stick dinner in the oven when it is not completely pre-heated to the exact degree yet. Oh the horror.


Ok that is not a good testament to the McCall's pattern. You must have an education in reading schematics to understand the pattern.  I cook the same way. I remembered to turn the oven on. Isn't that the important part?


----------



## KARAJ

mommyof3princess said:


> Good morning all I am loving all the new things. You really make it hard for me to sew and keep up here. It's almost like you have to do one or the other.
> 
> I am writing to beg for help. I need atleast 2 yards of this fabric if i can get three that would be better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who can help with this I would be so great full. thank you.



Not cheap ($7.95) and the auction is for 1 yard but it says if more yardage is needed to please contact the seller, so if you get stuck maybe this will work. Good luck on your hunt.

I hope this works. First Link 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Small-Cupcake-Pink-Kaufman-Poplin-Cotton-Party-Birthday_W0QQitemZ290316705759QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Fabric?hash=item4398395fdf&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## tricia

Well, since I made the Cinderella dress with the pillowcase for a Birthday present last week I have had requests from others to purchase them.  Here are 2 I did for ladies I work with.  The jumper style one is for our receptionists 7 yr old daughter, and the halter style for the bookkeepers 3 yr old granddaughter.


----------



## emcreative

http://www.la-chakra.com/servlet/Categories?category=ROBERT+KAUFMAN

But it's only price per a "fat quarter"

A lot of places seem to be sold out!

http://www.jandofabrics.com/proddetail.asp?prod=fod000328
(this is almost $9 a yard, ouch)


----------



## mommyof3princess

KARAJ said:


> Not cheap ($7.95) and the auction is for 1 yard but it says if more yardage is needed to please contact the seller, so if you get stuck maybe this will work. Good luck on your hunt.
> 
> I hope this works. First Link
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Small-Cupcake-Pink-Kaufman-Poplin-Cotton-Party-Birthday_W0QQitemZ290316705759QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Fabric?hash=item4398395fdf&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A1|294%3A50





emcreative said:


> http://www.la-chakra.com/servlet/Categories?category=ROBERT+KAUFMAN
> 
> But it's only price per a "fat quarter"
> 
> A lot of places seem to be sold out!
> 
> http://www.jandofabrics.com/proddetail.asp?prod=fod000328
> (this is almost $9 a yard, ouch)



I found it online but I was wondering if anyone could fine it at their local craft store it might be cheaper. If not I will just have to pay the gasp 7.99 a yard.


----------



## emcreative

mommyof3princess said:


> I found it online but I was wondering if anyone could fine it at their local craft store it might be cheaper. If not I will just have to pay the gasp 7.99 a yard.



Did you get some at a store chain so I know where it might be?  I'm not driving anytime soon but when I am well enough to go out I can look!


----------



## mommyof3princess

emcreative said:


> Did you get some at a store chain so I know where it might be?  I'm not driving anytime soon but when I am well enough to go out I can look!



No I thought joanns had it. When I went back it was gone. I took the pic off E***so I could ask you all for help.


----------



## ibesue

tricia said:


> Well, since I made the Cinderella dress with the pillowcase for a Birthday present last week I have had requests from others to purchase them.  Here are 2 I did for ladies I work with.  The jumper style one is for our receptionists 7 yr old daughter, and the halter style for the bookkeepers 3 yr old granddaughter.



Very cute!



mommyof3princess said:


> Good morning all I am loving all the new things. You really make it hard for me to sew and keep up here. It's almost like you have to do one or the other.
> 
> I am writing to beg for help. I need atleast 2 yards of this fabric if i can get three that would be better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who can help with this I would be so great full. thank you.



I am headed to Joann's today.  I can look for you!


----------



## lori123

mommyof3princess said:


> Good morning all I am loving all the new things. You really make it hard for me to sew and keep up here. It's almost like you have to do one or the other.
> 
> I am writing to beg for help. I need atleast 2 yards of this fabric if i can get three that would be better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who can help with this I would be so great full. thank you.



I think I saw this at my JoAnn......I can look if you want.


----------



## sweetstitches

Whew!  Can't believe I actually caught up before you moved.


This alone was worth reading through all the posts for:..........



MouseTriper said:


> *Oh my goodness you guys, I have some really WONDERFUL news!!!!!  ABSOLUTELY wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  We just found out late yesterday that we will FINALLY be able to adopt our beautiful baby boy!!!!! After 17 very long months of worrying and fearing the worst, we finally have an adoption date!!!!  Oh I am soooooooo excited!!!!  This smile has not left my face since I heard the news!  In the beginning of July our son will become ours legally forever and ever!!!  No more worrying that he will be ripped from our lives!!!  This huge weight of fear has been lifted and we have truly been blessed!!!!!!!!!  Oh I can not wait......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you all so much for your kind thoughts and prayers.  You guys are the best and I love being a part of this group!!!!  THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*






I'm SO HAPPY for you!




kimmylaj said:


> hi all , i am sorry to do such a quick post but my dd mia has been admitted to the hospital and she is most likely diabetic.  we went in yesterday morning and it has been very stressful.  i had signed up to do crayon rollups for josabbi give. but with the circumstances i didnt finish them.  i asked a friend to log in as me on the other board and send a pm, not sure if it worked havent spokent to her.  if anyone could help out i think heather is the coordinator.  unfortunately the ship date is tomorrow.  sorry for the trouble.  so sorry i could nt finish them.  thanks all. if you wouldnt mind please send up prayers for my mimi she isnt even three and this is such a difficult thing .  thanks kim





kimmylaj said:


> Thanks everyone for the thoughts and prayers for mia.  we are home from the hospital earlier than expected.  originally they told us a week but let us out today after 3 days.  mia went in with a blood sugar of 269 which was taken at the drs office, she also had sugar in her urine.  when we got to the hospital she had normal blood sugar levels but elevated sugars in her urine.  that resolved eventually also.  so they did some fancy tests the first one came back good so that is how we escaped today.  we are still waiting on others that take 2-3 weeks so right now it is  a wait and see thing with frequent visits to our pediatricians ( who we love)  so right now she is not diagnosed with diabetes, but it is not  ruled out  either.   my dh calls it our own episode of house.(but i dont like being part of a medical mystery)  thanks again for all the prayers and support and a special thanks to piper for taking over the rollups for me.






Tinka_Belle said:


> Linnette sent me a message today that she is feeling very depressed. Her family is in desperate need of prayers and well wishes. Tomorrow is going to be a very tough for them all. So please say a prayer that everything will turn out well.






The Moonk's Mom said:


> My Granny was sent home from the nursing home this last week. (She is the one that had the stroke).  We are still trying to figure out how and why she was sent home.  My mom has been taking care of her, but my mom works full time.  She has a nurse during the day.  Granny can't really do much of anything for herself.  So last night, she went back to the ER.  Not sure what was going on...her heart rate was up, her sugar was way out of wack...
> 
> The DR at the ER asked why she was not in the nursing home...ummm....that is what we all want to know!  So we are hopeful we will get her back in the home...the DR said he will do all he can.  So please pray for her again....I know all the prayers here help!



Praying for everyone who asked for prayers, and those that didn't but are not feeling 100%.




MinnieVanMom said:


> Crystal,
> Because you asked for it, here is my new hair cut.  It is a lob but DS didn't get the picture of the back very well.  He did great with the front picture.




April, love you haircut!  It's very flattering on you.  Your dress also turned out great.



jessica52877 said:


> Why are you'll so chatty on days I have to sew! I have not really been taking real computer breaks minus the 10 secs here and there and I just had to scroll through a zillion pages!
> 
> The pooh quilt is so cute! What a great job for your first quilt and applique! Quite a large project to tackle, especially being so pregnant!
> 
> I went through one whole spool of elastic trying to shir. I was trying to shir through 3 layers and wondered if that made a difference. I have a spool left but haven't had the time to even think about it again.
> 
> I can do an iron on though! I* can even walk while changing my shirt and Disney World and no one notice!*
> I finished the most adorable dress today and can't wait to share pictures! it will be a while though! Got a few more to go so back to the machine!








Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Just wanted to let you babywearer fans know I took the plunge and ordered a baby hawk tonight.
> 
> 
> Please say a prayer for my friend Dionne- she is pregnant too, due about 5 days before me, she was having irregular contractions, and she went in, but they sent her home, now they are inducing her tomorrow because they are concerned about amount of fluid/baby size.



My baby hawk mei tei's were my favorite babycarriers.  I still have one I can't part with; one side had day of the dead fabric on it.

Praying for your friends, and you and all the other expecting mommies too.


All the clothes and projects posted in the past 100 posts are super cute!!!  Sorry I couldn't comment on each one or I'd never catch up with this fast moving group.

Hi to all the newbies who came out of lurkdom.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

tinkerbell423 said:


> Hi All this is my first post on Disboutiquers although I must admit I have been lurking and getting ideas for at least a year and a half.  I even had someone come up to me at EPCOT and ask if I was on the tread because my girls were wearing the dresses I made for them after getting inspiration here.  So now I am finally posting (mostly because it took me this long to figure out how to post pictures LOL)
> 
> I got this super fabric from billwendy (thanks )there wasn't enough left to make both DDs a dress so I improvised.  These are still works in progress and I need advice on what to add next I am thinking a strip around the bottom and a v tie but I'm not sure.  I just know it needs something.
> 
> The front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back (the red is not sewn on only pinned so I can change it):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help suggestions you can offer



I think I would def. add a ruffle around the bottom and some kind of straps. Just to be able to tie all the fabrics together. here is a pic of what I did with a similar fabric.


----------



## KARAJ

??? I wanted to make bloomers for my 11 month old. The kind that are just mainly a diaper cover. I was wondering if anyone had a suggestion on a tutorial or a pattern?? I was thinking of maybe trying to do a easy fit shorts but with no leg and putting small elastic at the leg opening..... Does anyone think this might work. I would rather have my dd diaper covered in the dresses I make.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

mommyof3princess said:


> Good morning all I am loving all the new things. You really make it hard for me to sew and keep up here. It's almost like you have to do one or the other.
> 
> I am writing to beg for help. I need atleast 2 yards of this fabric if i can get three that would be better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who can help with this I would be so great full. thank you.




I think I saw that the other day at our local quilt store...I remember my ds saying."Yum..cupcake with sprinkles"...and if I remember correctly, it is priced at $9.50/yard.


----------



## MouseTriper

Tykatmadismomma said:


> I am waiting for my sheets to finish in the wash so I was able to upload a few pics to photobucket!
> 
> We had a great time in florida I spent alot of time with my family. Both services were very nice and my Mom and Sister with baby Abby were able to fly down. It was very special to have the whole family there.
> I am thinking of posting a little Trip report on our time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So The girls and I are going to find Tyler and Terry after riding the teacups, and I see this woman who looks just like Teresa Joy, So we get alittle closer and I noticed Corey then Brian and the girls!  I really didnt want to act like a total freak so I was just a little bit of a dork and I said" I know you from Dis boards I am a disboutiquer"  We talked for a few minutes and Corey and Arminda took pictures for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Tremane asked me if my outfit was inspired by her girls.


Awww love all the pictures!!!  Looks like you guys had a blast. How cool that you met up with Teresa!!!



tricia said:


> Well, since I made the Cinderella dress with the pillowcase for a Birthday present last week I have had requests from others to purchase them.  Here are 2 I did for ladies I work with.  The jumper style one is for our receptionists 7 yr old daughter, and the halter style for the bookkeepers 3 yr old granddaughter.


Awww those turned out so cute!



sweetstitches said:


> Whew!  Can't believe I actually caught up before you moved.
> 
> 
> This alone was worth reading through all the posts for:..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm SO HAPPY for you!


  Awww you are so sweet!!!  THANK YOU so much!!!!  I am sooooooo excited!!!!


----------



## mommyof3princess

ibesue said:


> Very cute!
> 
> 
> 
> I am headed to Joann's today.  I can look for you!





lori123 said:


> I think I saw this at my JoAnn......I can look if you want.





EnchantedPrincess said:


> I think I saw that the other day at our local quilt store...I remember my ds saying."Yum..cupcake with sprinkles"...and if I remember correctly, it is priced at $9.50/yard.



Thank you ladys I found it online and I just got a joann coupon today woo hoo. Thank you all so much for the help.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

KARAJ said:


> ??? I wanted to make bloomers for my 11 month old. The kind that are just mainly a diaper cover. I was wondering if anyone had a suggestion on a tutorial or a pattern?? I was thinking of maybe trying to do a easy fit shorts but with no leg and putting small elastic at the leg opening..... Does anyone think this might work. I would rather have my dd diaper covered in the dresses I make.


I might be wrong, but I believe that is how Nicole did the bloomers that she made to go with the A-Line dress that she made and posted a couple of pages back.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

KARAJ said:


> ??? I wanted to make bloomers for my 11 month old. The kind that are just mainly a diaper cover. I was wondering if anyone had a suggestion on a tutorial or a pattern?? I was thinking of maybe trying to do a easy fit shorts but with no leg and putting small elastic at the leg opening..... Does anyone think this might work. I would rather have my dd diaper covered in the dresses I make.





Tinka_Belle said:


> I might be wrong, but I believe that is how Nicole did the bloomers that she made to go with the A-Line dress that she made and posted a couple of pages back.



Okay I know I lost some quotes...
I sort of did a play off the "bloomer" idea. I made the Aline top and "bloomer shorts" a few pages back- that was for my neice (turning 2yrs, and is 32" tall) who wears a size 3 in the Aline and size 2 in the Easy Fit- I measured it to 16" and then used 1/4" elastic, about 1 and 1/2" up from bottom edge, using the "basic pant" this means the whole thing should fall just above her knee- sort of a Raggedy Ann look.
 You CAN shorten it all the way up to the crotch line, insert your elastic right at the edge of your hem, I would suggest using thin elastic fo course. You can also finish the leg hem (they will look like daisy dukes), then stretch your elastic as you sew a zig zag over it, when its released it will automatically gather.

OR...you can try this pattern- a diaper cover
http://www.keepsakequilting.com/productdetail/7329.htm






I ran some errands early this afternoon and all day I have been having what I assume to be stronger braxton hicks stuff, with more pressure, I know some girls get these for days so Im not getting too excited at this point. But I did pull out Megan's little suitcase to at least get it started.
Im not in the mood to sew...naptime!!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Thank you all for your prayers!  THEY WORKED!!!!!

Mom just called and Granny is doing better and we were able to get her back into the nursing home (the one near my mom) and Granny could not be happier about it!  All the doctors agreed that she needed to be there and one DR even wrote a letter to Social Services on her behalf...without being asked or telling us....we found out from her social worker!  We are so happy and now my mom can relax!  THANKS again to all of you for you kind words and prayers!


----------



## Miz Diz

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Mom just called and Granny is doing better and we were able to get her back into the nursing home (the one near my mom) and Granny could not be happier about it!



Great news!

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

My sewing attempt so far has not been so great.

Okay - first off, I did read the applique instructions from the link on page 1 and printed them out.  They are wonderful.  I bought heat n bond and when I started my practice mickey head, I realized I bought Heat n bond Interfacing.  What in the world can I do with that?

I went back to the store yesterday and bought the Heat N bond lite.  

I cut out a small Mickey head and put it on an old tshirt of dds.  I used the Sulky stabilizer.  I did some practice stitches then went around the mickey head.  It looks pitiful. I seriously think my 2nd grader could have done just as well   I had a problem with staying on the edge because I couldn't see the edge due to my presser foot.  Now, the instructions showed an applique presser foot, but my sewing machine instructions on the applique page show the regular foot being used.  I looked at the optional foots that will fit the sewing machine and an applique foot was not listed.  Then I saw that one of them is called a Satin stitch presser foot.  I remembered reading somewhere that this stitch is called a satin stitch.  So I found a clear satin stitch presser foot online and ordered it.  So hopefully that will come soon and I can practice my applique again.

Shew  ---- that was an earful.  Sorry to ramble.

Last night I started my dd's pirate shorts.  I am just adding some pirate fabric to the bottom of her shorts.  It took me over an hour to do one leg.(Don't laugh, but my sewing skills require that I read the manuel everytime I sew.  Maybe I need to sew more often.)  On the plus side, it looks much better than the pair I did for her last year.


----------



## KARAJ

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Okay I know I lost some quotes...
> I sort of did a play off the "bloomer" idea. I made the Aline top and "bloomer shorts" a few pages back- that was for my neice (turning 2yrs, and is 32" tall) who wears a size 3 in the Aline and size 2 in the Easy Fit- I measured it to 16" and then used 1/4" elastic, about 1 and 1/2" up from bottom edge, using the "basic pant" this means the whole thing should fall just above her knee- sort of a Raggedy Ann look.
> You CAN shorten it all the way up to the crotch line, insert your elastic right at the edge of your hem, I would suggest using thin elastic fo course. You can also finish the leg hem (they will look like daisy dukes), then stretch your elastic as you sew a zig zag over it, when its released it will automatically gather.
> 
> OR...you can try this pattern- a diaper cover
> http://www.keepsakequilting.com/productdetail/7329.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran some errands early this afternoon and all day I have been having what I assume to be stronger braxton hicks stuff, with more pressure, I know some girls get these for days so Im not getting too excited at this point. But I did pull out Megan's little suitcase to at least get it started.
> Im not in the mood to sew...naptime!!



Thank You I really hope your Braxton's ease up so you can be comfortable!! And packing the bag is probably A good idea. You never know how quick it may come on! I only had a bag packed for 1 out of 3 of mine. Of course he was my first and I had been packed since about 20 weeks pregnant, I was slightly excited  We tried for almost 5 years for him.


----------



## Adi12982

KARAJ said:


> ??? I wanted to make bloomers for my 11 month old. The kind that are just mainly a diaper cover. I was wondering if anyone had a suggestion on a tutorial or a pattern?? I was thinking of maybe trying to do a easy fit shorts but with no leg and putting small elastic at the leg opening..... Does anyone think this might work. I would rather have my dd diaper covered in the dresses I make.



That is exactly how I make mine. . . basically d on't add any to the leg


----------



## Out to Sea Lee

Hello Everyone!! I am a long time lurker, like for over a year now. Just haven't taken the time to jump on board with you guys. You all move along so quickly!! After finding this thread I was inspired to start sewing. So, over the last year I have improved some, still no where as awesome as you guys are.

This is my latest creating Carla's Precious Dress












Just because I thought it was cute.






Matching Bow - still working on getting down the bow making process.






I do have a question!! 
I haven't ever sewn for anyone else, but a teacher at my children's school asked that I make her girls a pair of easy fit pants and a T-shirt with a applique on it. Where would I begin to figure out how much to charge her for something like that? She is going to provide the t-shirts. Can someone please PM me and give me an idea where to start in figuring out a price. TIA

Lee Ann


----------



## sheridee32

mommyof3princess said:


> I found it online but I was wondering if anyone could fine it at their local craft store it might be cheaper. If not I will just have to pay the gasp 7.99 a yard.



I think I saw it at Joanns last week


----------



## ireland_nicole

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Thank you all for your prayers!  THEY WORKED!!!!!
> 
> Mom just called and Granny is doing better and we were able to get her back into the nursing home (the one near my mom) and Granny could not be happier about it!  All the doctors agreed that she needed to be there and one DR even wrote a letter to Social Services on her behalf...without being asked or telling us....we found out from her social worker!  We are so happy and now my mom can relax!  THANKS again to all of you for you kind words and prayers!




I'm so happy for your family!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

MouseTriper said:


> *Oh my goodness you guys, I have some really WONDERFUL news!!!!!  ABSOLUTELY wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  We just found out late yesterday that we will FINALLY be able to adopt our beautiful baby boy!!!!! After 17 very long months of worrying and fearing the worst, we finally have an adoption date!!!!  Oh I am soooooooo excited!!!!  This smile has not left my face since I heard the news!  In the beginning of July our son will become ours legally forever and ever!!!  No more worrying that he will be ripped from our lives!!!  This huge weight of fear has been lifted and we have truly been blessed!!!!!!!!!  Oh I can not wait......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you all so much for your kind thoughts and prayers.  You guys are the best and I love being a part of this group!!!!  THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



After a busy week with my Mom visiting I am way behind but I made it up to here and I just wanted to say CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

tinkerbell423 said:


> Here is the second dress I made today.  This fabric came from billwendy too. Thank you so much!!


Cute!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Please say a prayer for my friend Dionne- she is pregnant too, due about 5 days before me, she was having irregular contractions, and she went in, but they sent her home, now they are inducing her tomorrow because they are concerned about amount of fluid/baby size.


Hope things went well today for Dionne!



Tykatmadismomma said:


> I am waiting for my sheets to finish in the wash so I was able to upload a few pics to photobucket!
> 
> We had a great time in florida I spent alot of time with my family. Both services were very nice and my Mom and Sister with baby Abby were able to fly down. It was very special to have the whole family there.
> I am thinking of posting a little Trip report on our time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So The girls and I are going to find Tyler and Terry after riding the teacups, and I see this woman who looks just like Teresa Joy, So we get alittle closer and I noticed Corey then Brian and the girls!  I really didnt want to act like a total freak so I was just a little bit of a dork and I said" I know you from Dis boards I am a disboutiquer"  We talked for a few minutes and Corey and Arminda took pictures for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Tremane asked me if my outfit was inspired by her girls.


Looks like you had a great time!  How cool that you met Teresa!



tricia said:


> Well, since I made the Cinderella dress with the pillowcase for a Birthday present last week I have had requests from others to purchase them.  Here are 2 I did for ladies I work with.  The jumper style one is for our receptionists 7 yr old daughter, and the halter style for the bookkeepers 3 yr old granddaughter.


Those look great!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Thank you all for your prayers!  THEY WORKED!!!!!
> 
> Mom just called and Granny is doing better and we were able to get her back into the nursing home (the one near my mom) and Granny could not be happier about it!  All the doctors agreed that she needed to be there and one DR even wrote a letter to Social Services on her behalf...without being asked or telling us....we found out from her social worker!  We are so happy and now my mom can relax!  THANKS again to all of you for you kind words and prayers!


What great news!



Miz Diz said:


> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> My sewing attempt so far has not been so great.
> 
> Okay - first off, I did read the applique instructions from the link on page 1 and printed them out.  They are wonderful.  I bought heat n bond and when I started my practice mickey head, I realized I bought Heat n bond Interfacing.  What in the world can I do with that?
> 
> I went back to the store yesterday and bought the Heat N bond lite.
> 
> I cut out a small Mickey head and put it on an old tshirt of dds.  I used the Sulky stabilizer.  I did some practice stitches then went around the mickey head.  It looks pitiful. I seriously think my 2nd grader could have done just as well   I had a problem with staying on the edge because I couldn't see the edge due to my presser foot.  Now, the instructions showed an applique presser foot, but my sewing machine instructions on the applique page show the regular foot being used.  I looked at the optional foots that will fit the sewing machine and an applique foot was not listed.  Then I saw that one of them is called a Satin stitch presser foot.  I remembered reading somewhere that this stitch is called a satin stitch.  So I found a clear satin stitch presser foot online and ordered it.  So hopefully that will come soon and I can practice my applique again.
> 
> Shew  ---- that was an earful.  Sorry to ramble.
> 
> Last night I started my dd's pirate shorts.  I am just adding some pirate fabric to the bottom of her shorts.  It took me over an hour to do one leg.(Don't laugh, but my sewing skills require that I read the manuel everytime I sew.  Maybe I need to sew more often.)  On the plus side, it looks much better than the pair I did for her last year.


Don't give up!  The clear foot will really help!  You might want to practice on something other than a T-shirt first.  Did you use a ballpoint needle?  That really helps too with a T and I have found it helps to use 2 layers of stabilizer.




Out to Sea Lee said:


> Hello Everyone!! I am a long time lurker, like for over a year now. Just haven't taken the time to jump on board with you guys. You all move along so quickly!! After finding this thread I was inspired to start sewing. So, over the last year I have improved some, still no where as awesome as you guys are.
> 
> This is my latest creating Carla's Precious Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because I thought it was cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matching Bow - still working on getting down the bow making process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a question!!
> I haven't ever sewn for anyone else, but a teacher at my children's school asked that I make her girls a pair of easy fit pants and a T-shirt with a applique on it. Where would I begin to figure out how much to charge her for something like that? She is going to provide the t-shirts. Can someone please PM me and give me an idea where to start in figuring out a price. TIA
> 
> Lee Ann



How cute!  Love the monogramed bow!!!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

KARAJ said:


> Thank You I really hope your Braxton's ease up so you can be comfortable!! And packing the bag is probably A good idea. You never know how quick it may come on! I only had a bag packed for 1 out of 3 of mine. Of course he was my first and I had been packed since about 20 weeks pregnant, I was slightly excited  We tried for almost 5 years for him.


Thanks Kara, funny Im the opposite. The first time I had only planned to go to the birth center and since you dont stay for much after care, you dont need as much, so I had almost nothing packed and when they told me we had to go the hospital. So THIS time I really packed!



Out to Sea Lee said:


> Hello Everyone!! I am a long time lurker, like for over a year now. Just haven't taken the time to jump on board with you guys. You all move along so quickly!! After finding this thread I was inspired to start sewing. So, over the last year I have improved some, still no where as awesome as you guys are.
> 
> This is my latest creating Carla's Precious Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matching Bow - still working on getting down the bow making process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a question!!
> I haven't ever sewn for anyone else, but a teacher at my children's school asked that I make her girls a pair of easy fit pants and a T-shirt with a applique on it. Where would I begin to figure out how much to charge her for something like that? She is going to provide the t-shirts. Can someone please PM me and give me an idea where to start in figuring out a price. TIA
> 
> 
> Lee Ann


Sorry, I haven't a clue about what to charge people, but wanted to say the dress is beautiful and I LOVE the hairbow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



lovesdumbo said:


> Hope things went well today for Dionne!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't give up!  The clear foot will really help!  You might want to practice on something other than a T-shirt first.  Did you use a ballpoint needle?  That really helps too with a T and I have found it helps to use 2 layers of stabilizer.


Thanks, I hope so too, I havent heard anything, so i assume everything went well!

Miz Diz-

If you have the satin stich foot you can practice with that- in fact I would keep practicing while you wait for your new foot. try practicing on cotton- just to get the knack. I have found a Schmetz sharps needle for cotton and ballpoint needle for knit work best. Although some feel a topstich needle works well on cotton. The key is not to pierce the fabric too much and thats all in the type of needle you use. You could just skip the applique if you decide its not working nad get the heavy heat n bond (it will say no sew) Or just do a regular zig zag instead of the satin stitch.


----------



## mirandag819

I have a question for those who machine applique.... is there any way to make the design larger once it is transfered to your machine? I bought Cruella from Stitch on time, but she is coming out tiny in my hoop.... I just went and checked to make sure I didn't get the 4x4 by mistake.... but it says 5x7. It is just her head, when pictured it looks like the same size as the safari minnie head I bought a few weeks ago and they are both 5x7. The minnie head, while it didn't fill the whole hoop, at least took up more then half the hoop when stitched out. I am stitching out cruella now and she isn't even taking up 1/3 of the hoop. I was hoping to get an image close to 5x7 size, but it looks like 2x3. Can I enlarge it on my machine, or should a 5x7 design really be coming out that small?


----------



## Tinka_Belle

mirandag819 said:


> I have a question for those who machine applique.... is there any way to make the design larger once it is transfered to your machine? I bought Cruella from Stitch on time, but she is coming out tiny in my hoop.... I just went and checked to make sure I didn't get the 4x4 by mistake.... but it says 5x7. It is just her head, when pictured it looks like the same size as the safari minnie head I bought a few weeks ago and they are both 5x7. The minnie head, while it didn't fill the whole hoop, at least took up more then half the hoop when stitched out. I am stitching out cruella now and she isn't even taking up 1/3 of the hoop. I was hoping to get an image close to 5x7 size, but it looks like 2x3. Can I enlarge it on my machine, or should a 5x7 design really be coming out that small?


I don't know how to help you, but that gives me hope. Claire has some adorable designs that I would love to have one day, but most of them say 5x7. If they stitch out small then maybe they will fit in my hoop.


----------



## sweetstitches

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Thank you all for your prayers!  THEY WORKED!!!!!
> 
> Mom just called and Granny is doing better and we were able to get her back into the nursing home (the one near my mom) and Granny could not be happier about it!  All the doctors agreed that she needed to be there and one DR even wrote a letter to Social Services on her behalf...without being asked or telling us....we found out from her social worker!  We are so happy and now my mom can relax!  THANKS again to all of you for you kind words and prayers!




I'm so glad that it worked out!





Miz Diz said:


> Great news!
> 
> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> My sewing attempt so far has not been so great.
> 
> Okay - first off, I did read the applique instructions from the link on page 1 and printed them out.  They are wonderful.  I bought heat n bond and when I started my practice mickey head, I realized I bought Heat n bond Interfacing.  What in the world can I do with that?
> 
> I went back to the store yesterday and bought the Heat N bond lite.
> 
> I cut out a small Mickey head and put it on an old tshirt of dds.  I used the Sulky stabilizer.  I did some practice stitches then went around the mickey head.  It looks pitiful. I seriously think my 2nd grader could have done just as well   I had a problem with staying on the edge because I couldn't see the edge due to my presser foot.  Now, the instructions showed an applique presser foot, but my sewing machine instructions on the applique page show the regular foot being used.  I looked at the optional foots that will fit the sewing machine and an applique foot was not listed.  Then I saw that one of them is called a Satin stitch presser foot.  I remembered reading somewhere that this stitch is called a satin stitch.  So I found a clear satin stitch presser foot online and ordered it.  So hopefully that will come soon and I can practice my applique again.
> 
> Shew  ---- that was an earful.  Sorry to ramble.
> 
> Last night I started my dd's pirate shorts.  I am just adding some pirate fabric to the bottom of her shorts.  It took me over an hour to do one leg.(Don't laugh, but my sewing skills require that I read the manuel everytime I sew.  Maybe I need to sew more often.)  On the plus side, it looks much better than the pair I did for her last year.





Remember, we all were beginners once.  The more you sew, the less you'll have to look at the manual.  I even have to look things up when it's been a long time since I've sewn and I've been sewing for over 30 years.  Gosh, that makes me sound old.




Out to Sea Lee said:


> Hello Everyone!! I am a long time lurker, like for over a year now. Just haven't taken the time to jump on board with you guys. You all move along so quickly!! After finding this thread I was inspired to start sewing. So, over the last year I have improved some, still no where as awesome as you guys are.
> 
> This is my latest creating Carla's Precious Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because I thought it was cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matching Bow - still working on getting down the bow making process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a question!!
> I haven't ever sewn for anyone else, but a teacher at my children's school asked that I make her girls a pair of easy fit pants and a T-shirt with a applique on it. Where would I begin to figure out how much to charge her for something like that? She is going to provide the t-shirts. Can someone please PM me and give me an idea where to start in figuring out a price. TIA
> 
> Lee Ann




Welcome & glad you stepped out of lurkdom.  Your dress and hairbow are really cute!  I don't have any idea what to charge, but I'm sure someone here will be able to help you.


----------



## ibesue

mirandag819 said:


> I have a question for those who machine applique.... is there any way to make the design larger once it is transfered to your machine? I bought Cruella from Stitch on time, but she is coming out tiny in my hoop.... I just went and checked to make sure I didn't get the 4x4 by mistake.... but it says 5x7. It is just her head, when pictured it looks like the same size as the safari minnie head I bought a few weeks ago and they are both 5x7. The minnie head, while it didn't fill the whole hoop, at least took up more then half the hoop when stitched out. I am stitching out cruella now and she isn't even taking up 1/3 of the hoop. I was hoping to get an image close to 5x7 size, but it looks like 2x3. Can I enlarge it on my machine, or should a 5x7 design really be coming out that small?



I think it will more depend on your machine and software.  I can enlarge things on my computer and on the machine, but I do have a high end machine.


----------



## Adi12982

mirandag819 said:


> I have a question for those who machine applique.... is there any way to make the design larger once it is transfered to your machine? I bought Cruella from Stitch on time, but she is coming out tiny in my hoop.... I just went and checked to make sure I didn't get the 4x4 by mistake.... but it says 5x7. It is just her head, when pictured it looks like the same size as the safari minnie head I bought a few weeks ago and they are both 5x7. The minnie head, while it didn't fill the whole hoop, at least took up more then half the hoop when stitched out. I am stitching out cruella now and she isn't even taking up 1/3 of the hoop. I was hoping to get an image close to 5x7 size, but it looks like 2x3. Can I enlarge it on my machine, or should a 5x7 design really be coming out that small?



It should show up covering most or all the canvas, so I would email Claire - perhaps she mislabeled it and sent it to you thinking it was the 5x7 but it is really the 4x4. I can stretch designs, but depending on the quality, it may not come out really well. . .


----------



## billwendy

Hi Guys, 

Was wondering if anyone remembered the Easy Fit Pants for Adults lmao pattern is that goes into plus sizes? Also -what is your teen's favorite pattern???? Thanks!!


----------



## jessica52877

mirandag819 said:


> I have a question for those who machine applique.... is there any way to make the design larger once it is transfered to your machine? I bought Cruella from Stitch on time, but she is coming out tiny in my hoop.... I just went and checked to make sure I didn't get the 4x4 by mistake.... but it says 5x7. It is just her head, when pictured it looks like the same size as the safari minnie head I bought a few weeks ago and they are both 5x7. The minnie head, while it didn't fill the whole hoop, at least took up more then half the hoop when stitched out. I am stitching out cruella now and she isn't even taking up 1/3 of the hoop. I was hoping to get an image close to 5x7 size, but it looks like 2x3. Can I enlarge it on my machine, or should a 5x7 design really be coming out that small?



Sounds like there is something wrong with it.



emcreative said:


> http://www.la-chakra.com/servlet/Categories?category=ROBERT+KAUFMAN
> 
> But it's only price per a "fat quarter"
> 
> A lot of places seem to be sold out!
> 
> http://www.jandofabrics.com/proddetail.asp?prod=fod000328
> (this is almost $9 a yard, ouch)





mommyof3princess said:


> Good morning all I am loving all the new things. You really make it hard for me to sew and keep up here. It's almost like you have to do one or the other.
> 
> I am writing to beg for help. I need atleast 2 yards of this fabric if i can get three that would be better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who can help with this I would be so great full. thank you.



I paid $9/yard for it but mine is blue. Seems that is about what I find decent fabrics priced at anymore. I am making a dress right now and that fabric was $11/yard!


----------



## livndisney

Has anyone see the Fairies(with Fawn the animal fairy) ribbon? I NEEEEED some. I have looked at Walmart and 2 Michaels with no luck.


----------



## ibesue

jessica52877 said:


> I paid $9/yard for it but mine is blue. Seems that is about what I find decent fabrics priced at anymore. I am making a dress right now and that fabric was $11/yard!



  I hate paying a lot for fabric!  But I LOVE nice fabric.  Can't wait to see it!


----------



## KristaBelle

I am pages behind, but I just wanted to post that if anyone lives near Kennett Square, PA, Fabrications is closing! All fabrics, notions, etc are 50% off.  They still had a lot of stock, no Disney fabric, but lots of cool fabrics. Machines are 20% off.

Krista


----------



## billwendy

KristaBelle said:


> I am pages behind, but I just wanted to post that if anyone lives near Kennett Square, PA, Fabrications is closing! All fabrics, notions, etc are 50% off.  They still had a lot of stock, no Disney fabric, but lots of cool fabrics. Machines are 20% off.
> 
> Krista



Where is it in Kennett? I live in Essington - is it worth it for me to go??????


----------



## MinnieVanMom

billwendy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Was wondering if anyone remembered the Easy Fit Pants for Adults lmao pattern is that goes into plus sizes? Also -what is your teen's favorite pattern???? Thanks!!



Wendy,

I don't remember at all  That is a TBI joke but really I have never heard of them but I know that there are so many elastic pant patterns that are really easy to make.   You can do and I will help you all I can.  They are easy I promise.


----------



## Karenj2

KristaBelle said:


> I am pages behind, but I just wanted to post that if anyone lives near Kennett Square, PA, Fabrications is closing! All fabrics, notions, etc are 50% off.  They still had a lot of stock, no Disney fabric, but lots of cool fabrics. Machines are 20% off.
> Krista



Wow - really?  I didn't know that - I buy fabrics from them occasionally (very occasionally, since I work for Calico Corners...)  Do you live or work near there?  We should have a mini meet!



billwendy said:


> Where is it in Kennett? I live in Essington - is it worth it for me to go??????



Have you ever heard of Longwood Gardens?  That's where Kennett Square is.  The store is on the edge of the historical area on the way out of Kennett. (Here's a map...)


----------



## billwendy

Karenj2 said:


> Wow - really?  I didn't know that - I buy fabrics from them occasionally (very occasionally, since I work for Calico Corners...)  Do you live or work near there?  We should have a mini meet!
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever heard of Longwood Gardens?  That's where Kennett Square is.  The store is on the edge of the historical area on the way out of Kennett. (Here's a map...)


Ooohh, okay - is it right past the entrance kind of? If I hit Walmart am I too far?? Thanks so much!!

April - you are too funny!!! When I make PJ pants for myself, I usually "trace" a pair of my own pants - but something doesnt work right in the rise of the backside -  and they come out too "cracky" if ya know what I mean - lol!!!!


----------



## emcreative

(is it just me or is it really quiet here tonight?)


----------



## mommyof3princess

I would like to thank you all for your help today. I am so greatful. 



I have a four pack of singer plastic bobins. I bought them by mistake. If anyone can use them please pm me the first one to ask. I will ship it out to you. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## disneymommieof2

livndisney said:


> Has anyone see the Fairies(with Fawn the animal fairy) ribbon? I NEEEEED some. I have looked at Walmart and 2 Michaels with no luck.



I have two different ones a blue and a purple. Let me know. I just bought them the other day. The purple us 1" and the blue is 1 1/2" they both have all the fairies on them.


----------



## PrincessKell

hi everyone! Life has been life here lately. We have been sick. I swear I posted this already, but I didn't see it anymore!  I love everything that has been posted lately.  

Georgia had open house tonight, and it was very cute. She made the sweetest penguin. I made her a pair of capris to wear. they are so simple to make I just love how they whip up so fast.  I took pictures but I haven't loaded them to the computer yet. 

Im going campin for my birthday this weekend with some of my girlfriends. Georgia is going to her dads. It should be fun. Beach camping is awesome!


----------



## minnie2

Out to Sea Lee said:


> Hello Everyone!! I am a long time lurker, like for over a year now. Just haven't taken the time to jump on board with you guys. You all move along so quickly!! After finding this thread I was inspired to start sewing. So, over the last year I have improved some, still no where as awesome as you guys are.
> 
> This is my latest creating Carla's Precious Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because I thought it was cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matching Bow - still working on getting down the bow making process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a question!!
> I haven't ever sewn for anyone else, but a teacher at my children's school asked that I make her girls a pair of easy fit pants and a T-shirt with a applique on it. Where would I begin to figure out how much to charge her for something like that? She is going to provide the t-shirts. Can someone please PM me and give me an idea where to start in figuring out a price. TIA
> 
> Lee Ann


The dress came out great!  
 I may not be the best one to answer your pricing question because i have only sold 2 things and I think I under priced them BUT I would check round the net for something comparable and price it off the average amount you found.



billwendy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Was wondering if anyone remembered the Easy Fit Pants for Adults lmao pattern is that goes into plus sizes? Also -what is your teen's favorite pattern???? Thanks!!


No clue but I think carla should make an easy fit pattern for adults!!!!!!  

Nikki isn't a teen yet butt right now I think her favorite pattern I made for her is Carl's new Sophie tunic.  She also likes the Simply sweet in a top.  As long as it is it is in big girl material.  She is tiny so I don't really have to change anything to the pattern to make it larger.  Though I have for some of her bff's i have made it for.  The round neck is another one.


----------



## KristaBelle

billwendy said:


> Where is it in Kennett? I live in Essington - is it worth it for me to go??????



That's a tough call, that would be a hike.  I got lots of nice fabrics for between $4-6 dollars a yard, many of them 60 inch fabrics.  I got the cutest horse battick fabric.  



Karenj2 said:


> Wow - really?  I didn't know that - I buy fabrics from them occasionally (very occasionally, since I work for Calico Corners...)  Do you live or work near there?  We should have a mini meet!



I live about 10-15 mins from Kennett, in Landenberg.  Do you work at the Calico Corners on Kirkwood Highway?


----------



## my*2*angels

HELP!  I am working on a big give outfit and want to make a peasant top!  I am using Carla's pattern of course, but it only goes to a size 8 which is a chest measurment of 27 and the chest measurement of the recipient is 27 1/2".  I am wondering if I could add or where I would add to make the top fit?  Can someone help me?!!!  I don't have a copier or anthing that I could enlarge it on, but if I just knew how much and where to add extra I could probalby make this work!  HELP! anyone?


----------



## MouseTriper

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> After a busy week with my Mom visiting I am way behind but I made it up to here and I just wanted to say CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!



THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!!  I am very excited!!!


----------



## revrob

my*2*angels said:


> HELP!  I am working on a big give outfit and want to make a peasant top!  I am using Carla's pattern of course, but it only goes to a size 8 which is a chest measurment of 27 and the chest measurement of the recipient is 27 1/2".  I am wondering if I could add or where I would add to make the top fit?  Can someone help me?!!!  I don't have a copier or anthing that I could enlarge it on, but if I just knew how much and where to add extra I could probalby make this work!  HELP! anyone?



I don't know that I can be much help except to say, can you enlarge it on your printer?  Like when you go into printer properties - is there a section that will allow you to print at 103% or something?


----------



## eeyore3847

Out to Sea Lee said:


> I do have a question!!
> I haven't ever sewn for anyone else, but a teacher at my children's school asked that I make her girls a pair of easy fit pants and a T-shirt with a applique on it. Where would I begin to figure out how much to charge her for something like that? She is going to provide the t-shirts. Can someone please PM me and give me an idea where to start in figuring out a price. TIA
> 
> Lee Ann





LOVE THE BOW!!!! Such a great personal touch!


----------



## minnie2

my*2*angels said:


> HELP!  I am working on a big give outfit and want to make a peasant top!  I am using Carla's pattern of course, but it only goes to a size 8 which is a chest measurment of 27 and the chest measurement of the recipient is 27 1/2".  I am wondering if I could add or where I would add to make the top fit?  Can someone help me?!!!  I don't have a copier or anthing that I could enlarge it on, but if I just knew how much and where to add extra I could probalby make this work!  HELP! anyone?



You can add the extra to the center of the patten  So when you lay the pattern piece out move it from the edge say a 1/4 inch since the material is folded in half.  I would do it for the front and back bodice pieces since you want her to have a little growing room.  I ahve done it this way a few times and it has worked I enlarged it this way up to a size 12 I think it was....
This is a dress for Nikki's BFF but she is modeling it for me it is big o her she has her pj's under it!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thank you all so much for your very kind words about being a mom - I actually will treasure those for a long time! I really think Im going to try to talk to DH more about it and see what happens....
> 
> Here is a purse I made for my MIL - Im not sure about the button - too big? use something different????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you guys make these purses, what do you think about the straps - they seem kinda wimpish to me just being made out of fabric - thoughts? Also - it said to fold down the top by a half inch etc - -what does the inside look like at the top of yours - pictures anyone??
> 
> Also, I think my iron might be going - I noticed a few spots where the fusable fleece didnt seem to "take" - any tips or advice on a new iron?
> 
> Jessica - thanks for your thoughts on that sewing machine - Im not sure what to do!!!


I love the purse you made.  I use Fusible Fleece in my straps to give them a little more stiffness.  I cut it 1/2 inch more narrow than the fabric strap in order to be able to sew it nicely.  I like 1/4 inch of fabric on either side of the strap so I can iron it over and then fold each strap in half.  Then stitch right down the side.  

I just bought a new iron.  I got a Sunbeam from JoAnn's.  It was $29.99.  It works like a dream!


emcreative said:


> So I realized I have only posted pictures of Hannah here.  I shared this with Melissa and thought I'd share it with all of you.  These are my two youngest girls, Hannah and Lizzie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now you can probably see my difficulty.  They both want to be "equal" but they aren't near the same.  And Lizzie likes boy type things but doesn't want to dress like a boy all the time, so finding stuff for this trip that are "different but equal" has been quite a challenge!!
> 
> Here's Em...and yes, she's only 12:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could post up a picture of my soon-to-be legal sons, but I'm not allowed to UNTIL it's all legal!   Then I can show them off and announce their new names!


I love the pictures of your girls!! They are beautiful.  As far as matching but not being the same I would use coordinating fabrics but different styles.  For example you could make a bowling shirt for the girl who likes boyish things.  My DD loves her bowling shirts.  And Carla C's pattern is super easy.  Coordinate with some ribbon shorts which are super easy.

Then try a round neck top with leggings for your other girl.   An appliqued tee and a tween skirt from youcanmakethis.com would be a great style for an older girl too.

I hope to see pictures of your boys soon.


Piper said:


> Get ready for "Too Much Poodle Skirts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors of the poodles didn't come out very well on the pictures. They are red, yellow, orange, lime, green, turquoise, light pink, light blue and hot pink. The skirt for the teacher who will dance with them is grey with silver ribbon.



Wow those poodle skirts are so cute.  A lot of work!!


----------



## phins_jazy

billwendy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Was wondering if anyone remembered the Easy Fit Pants for Adults lmao pattern is that goes into plus sizes? Also -what is your teen's favorite pattern???? Thanks!!





Simplicity It's So Easy pattern 9871 

Butterick 5044



I'm about 50 pages behind!    This is such a busy time of the year here.  Hopefully things will start to settle down and I can get back to sewing in the next few weeks.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

I'm still 25 pages behind but I wanted to post some pictures from our busy weekend.

Abby received her First Communion.  I made her dress.  I had such a hard time deciding what to make.  First I was going to use Batiste and make an heirloom style dress. But Batiste is so thin.  I was going to embroider a chalice and bread/wheat on the dress but they stitched out too big.

So the dress ended up a bit simple.  It is white satin with a sheer overskirt.  The dress is fully lined in white cotton batiste.  I embroidered a cross on the ends of the sash.

Here is DD outside the church





Here she is receiving her Communion, I don't think you can see the crosses on the sash though.






Then on Sunday they did Ethan's baptism.  I should have had him baptized as a baby but DH and I disagreed on the Godparents.  But he is baptized now.  I was thinking of making him something but I just couldn't come to a decision.  I was going to make him some Linen shorts but I didn't have time.  They are cut out but not sewn.  I guess he can wear them to the beach if we go.   His shirt and pants are from The Gap.  I got DH's shirt from the Gap also.


----------



## emcreative

Nancy your kids are so cute.  I LOVE the first communion dress!


----------



## fussymonkey

Hi everyone,
 I've been a lurky-loo for a long time on this thread, but have only posted once. I have a comment and a question:

Mouse Tripper- I want to wish you very well on your adoption journey and but also I want to thank you. I was an adopted child. My parents have both passed on. Hearing your excitement and joy over your adoption process has been a very positive, affirming thing for me because its like hearing my own parents. Hard to explain... but I don't think I ever realized before what that whole process would have been like for them, but reading your posts has brought that home for me, and made me so aware of the Lord's presence in every aspect of our lives. I think like many adopted children, I have struggled with abandonment issues, but thinking about how my parents must have felt makes me feel so... wanted. Its funny the way other people's joy can touch you some times. Congratulations on your child- adoption is a beautiful, wonderful thing. 

Ok, my question for everyone: I just got my new sewing machine last night (a Brother SE350) and I had a sun dress for my daughter all cut out and ready to go. Its a halter style sundress with a bais cut skirt in the front. The back of the dress has elastic and then three ruffles to form the back of the skirt. I used Tutti Frutti fabric, white with cherries and the middle ruffle is contrasting green.

I did sew it, and the outside of the dress looks great. The machine sews like a dream ! The inside, however, is such a mess. I just know the first time I wash it its going to fray and look just nasty. What do all of you who don't have sergers do to keep the inside of your clothes from unravelling? Keep in mind I am just starting to sew so I don't know anything.


----------



## livndisney

Please keep us in your thoughts. The "short" story is, we NEED to move. Today would be good. I have had about 3 hours of sleep as Shell and I spent most of last night filling out police reports and helping to arrest 5 bad guys. (2seperate events if you can believe it). Morgan woke up to find two undercover officers in her living room (which she thought was REALLLLLLLY cool). So I am now in panic mode searching for a new house. 


TeresaJoy, I tried to send you and Pm but your mailbox is full. I called but not sure I got you.


----------



## my*2*angels

revrob said:


> I don't know that I can be much help except to say, can you enlarge it on your printer?  Like when you go into printer properties - is there a section that will allow you to print at 103% or something?





minnie2 said:


> You can add the extra to the center of the patten  So when you lay the pattern piece out move it from the edge say a 1/4 inch since the material is folded in half.  I would do it for the front and back bodice pieces since you want her to have a little growing room.  I ahve done it this way a few times and it has worked I enlarged it this way up to a size 12 I think it was....
> This is a dress for Nikki's BFF but she is modeling it for me it is big o her she has her pj's under it!



Thanks for the advice!  I am going to try this!  I feel like because it is only 1/2" it will not take to much!  Thanks again!


----------



## Karenj2

billwendy said:


> Ooohh, okay - is it right past the entrance kind of? If I hit Walmart am I too far?? Thanks so much!!



You'd actually take the exit right after the Walmart, and drive in towards historic Kennett Square, then take a left on Walnut Street.  at the light, take another left (forget the name of that street) right by the Country Butcher, and Fabrications is the building just past the Country Butcher...



KristaBelle said:


> I live about 10-15 mins from Kennett, in Landenberg.  Do you work at the Calico Corners on Kirkwood Highway?



Nope, Calico's HQ is in Kennett - and I live on the edge of Kennett/Avondale.  It IS a small world after all.


----------



## emcreative

livndisney said:


> Please keep us in your thoughts. The "short" story is, we NEED to move. Today would be good. I have had about 3 hours of sleep as Shell and I spent most of last night filling out police reports and helping to arrest 5 bad guys. (2seperate events if you can believe it). Morgan woke up to find two undercover officers in her living room (which she thought was REALLLLLLLY cool). So I am now in panic mode searching for a new house.
> 
> 
> TeresaJoy, I tried to send you and Pm but your mailbox is full. I called but not sure I got you.



You have my prayers!!


----------



## Twins+2more

dreamer wisher...did u get your package?  Did u start yet?  How is it going?  Feel free to pm me.

Linnette...How did it go the other day?  Did you get my email?  Ive been thinking about you.

Facebook friends if you want a sneek peek of our disney vacation photos look on my facebook profile (michelle ball carter)


----------



## jessica52877

livndisney said:


> Please keep us in your thoughts. The "short" story is, we NEED to move. Today would be good. I have had about 3 hours of sleep as Shell and I spent most of last night filling out police reports and helping to arrest 5 bad guys. (2seperate events if you can believe it). Morgan woke up to find two undercover officers in her living room (which she thought was REALLLLLLLY cool). So I am now in panic mode searching for a new house.
> 
> 
> TeresaJoy, I tried to send you and Pm but your mailbox is full. I called but not sure I got you.



I'll be praying! This sounds like a horrible situation and I hope that something is able to be done FAST! As in move I guess since that is what you need!  



fussymonkey said:


> Hi everyone,
> I've been a lurky-loo for a long time on this thread, but have only posted once. I have a comment and a question:
> 
> Ok, my question for everyone: I just got my new sewing machine last night (a Brother SE350) and I had a sun dress for my daughter all cut out and ready to go. Its a halter style sundress with a bais cut skirt in the front. The back of the dress has elastic and then three ruffles to form the back of the skirt. I used Tutti Frutti fabric, white with cherries and the middle ruffle is contrasting green.
> 
> I did sew it, and the outside of the dress looks great. The machine sews like a dream ! The inside, however, is such a mess. I just know the first time I wash it its going to fray and look just nasty. What do all of you who don't have sergers do to keep the inside of your clothes from unravelling? Keep in mind I am just starting to sew so I don't know anything.



You can use a zig zag stitch to stitch the seam and that should do the trick to keep it from unraveling. I don't know how I ever did without a serger now that I have one. Of course I didn't sew too many garments either!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

fussymonkey said:


> Ok, my question for everyone: I just got my new sewing machine last night (a Brother SE350) and I had a sun dress for my daughter all cut out and ready to go. Its a halter style sundress with a bais cut skirt in the front. The back of the dress has elastic and then three ruffles to form the back of the skirt. I used Tutti Frutti fabric, white with cherries and the middle ruffle is contrasting green.
> 
> I did sew it, and the outside of the dress looks great. The machine sews like a dream ! The inside, however, is such a mess. I just know the first time I wash it its going to fray and look just nasty. What do all of you who don't have sergers do to keep the inside of your clothes from unravelling? Keep in mind I am just starting to sew so I don't know anything.


 I have the same machine.  I usually will trim the seams with my pinking shears. Another option is to do the French seams. Sew the seam wrong sides together and then flip it and sew the right sides together. It will hide the seams, but it is much more work. Also stitch 29 is for keeping the edges from fraying, but you have to trim off the excess. I believe there is a foot you can get for the machine that will cut off the excess. I will check my book again.



livndisney said:


> Please keep us in your thoughts. The "short" story is, we NEED to move. Today would be good. I have had about 3 hours of sleep as Shell and I spent most of last night filling out police reports and helping to arrest 5 bad guys. (2seperate events if you can believe it). Morgan woke up to find two undercover officers in her living room (which she thought was REALLLLLLLY cool). So I am now in panic mode searching for a new house.
> 
> 
> TeresaJoy, I tried to send you and Pm but your mailbox is full. I called but not sure I got you.


Yikes!! You have my prayers.



Twins+2more said:


> Linnette...How did it go the other day?  Did you get my email?  Ive been thinking about you.


Linnette may or may not be getting on the computer. You can send her the well wishes and I know that she will appreciate them. Also she appreciates the prayers for her family. They are still having to deal with the situation and things took a bad turn. I know that Linnette is depressed and when she is depressed she won't communicate with anyone outside of her family. So please don't feel bad if she does not respond back for a while. I do know that she is still thinking of us all and will continue with the things that she has promised. If I hear from her I will let everyone know how she is doing. Linnette if you read this, call me.


----------



## disneymomof1

livndisney said:


> Please keep us in your thoughts. The "short" story is, we NEED to move. Today would be good. I have had about 3 hours of sleep as Shell and I spent most of last night filling out police reports and helping to arrest 5 bad guys. (2seperate events if you can believe it). Morgan woke up to find two undercover officers in her living room (which she thought was REALLLLLLLY cool). So I am now in panic mode searching for a new house.
> 
> 
> TeresaJoy, I tried to send you and Pm but your mailbox is full. I called but not sure I got you.




Oh my goodness !!!  I hope everything is ok, and that you get somewhere safe.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and the family.


----------



## my*2*angels

livndisney said:


> Please keep us in your thoughts. The "short" story is, we NEED to move. Today would be good. I have had about 3 hours of sleep as Shell and I spent most of last night filling out police reports and helping to arrest 5 bad guys. (2seperate events if you can believe it). Morgan woke up to find two undercover officers in her living room (which she thought was REALLLLLLLY cool). So I am now in panic mode searching for a new house.
> 
> 
> TeresaJoy, I tried to send you and Pm but your mailbox is full. I called but not sure I got you.



Oh Cindee! I will be praying for a quick resolution!


----------



## Jennia

I haven't been able to keep up lately due to family/work, and now DH is out of town for a week. Hopefully I'll be able to start contributing more (and I do have some projects planned out!). Plus, the organizer for our mom's group made me a co-organizer (didn't really ask me, just did it lol!).


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I am almost done Joci's Fancy Nancy dress - from the Posh Puppy book. I just have to hem it and add the poodle. She wants to wear her petti under it. I am going to get her a white one but put the lilac on for measurement purposes. What do you think? Does the length look about right? I made her a size 3 from the Miss Lily pattern for the top and just made a skirt to go with it.  It is a little too big though in the back it seems. I was going to add some elastic to the back at the waist to bring it it. Do you think it will work?








TIA, Carol


----------



## princessmom29

Hi all!!!!

Linette- If you see this Iam thinking of and praying for you. 

Cindee- ditto for you. I have lived where I didn't feel safe and it is a horrible feeling.

I have had a hard time keeping up lately b/c we have been on a nonstop schedule. DD is in the production number for the opening of recital this year so we have been going to lots of extra practices, and school has been crazy!! 

I just wanted to let you guys know that I may have found a less expensive source for pettis. I just ordered one from princessnothego. com for $30. It looks to be a little shorter and less full than the one I have from sam's. Kind of like the one lots of us got from the disney store last year. I will let you know about quality when i get it. I am thinking it will go under dresses a little better than a fuller one. I got a red one b/c i have a nightmar before christmas outfit planned using the micheal miller iornworks fabric that will be black white and red, and i figure on making a pirate outfit to wear with it for the new pirate adventure thing in MK, and using it with my christmas party outfit as well.


----------



## ibesue

PrincessKell said:


> Im going campin for my birthday this weekend with some of my girlfriends. Georgia is going to her dads. It should be fun. Beach camping is awesome!



I LOVE beach camping!!  When DD was little, we camped with a bunch of families from her school every year over memorial day weekend at Carpenteria Beach.  Its just south of Santa Barbara!  So much fun!



my*2*angels said:


> HELP!  I am working on a big give outfit and want to make a peasant top!  I am using Carla's pattern of course, but it only goes to a size 8 which is a chest measurment of 27 and the chest measurement of the recipient is 27 1/2".  I am wondering if I could add or where I would add to make the top fit?  Can someone help me?!!!  I don't have a copier or anthing that I could enlarge it on, but if I just knew how much and where to add extra I could probalby make this work!  HELP! anyone?



I would go to the library or somewhere else that has a copier and just print the pieces out there.  Carla's pattern is also pretty generous in the sizing.



fussymonkey said:


> Mouse Tripper- I want to wish you very well on your adoption journey and but also I want to thank you. I was an adopted child. My parents have both passed on. Hearing your excitement and joy over your adoption process has been a very positive, affirming thing for me because its like hearing my own parents. Hard to explain... but I don't think I ever realized before what that whole process would have been like for them, but reading your posts has brought that home for me, and made me so aware of the Lord's presence in every aspect of our lives. I think like many adopted children, I have struggled with abandonment issues, but thinking about how my parents must have felt makes me feel so... wanted. Its funny the way other people's joy can touch you some times. Congratulations on your child- adoption is a beautiful, wonderful thing.
> 
> Ok, my question for everyone: I just got my new sewing machine last night (a Brother SE350) and I had a sun dress for my daughter all cut out and ready to go. Its a halter style sundress with a bais cut skirt in the front. The back of the dress has elastic and then three ruffles to form the back of the skirt. I used Tutti Frutti fabric, white with cherries and the middle ruffle is contrasting green.
> 
> I did sew it, and the outside of the dress looks great. The machine sews like a dream ! The inside, however, is such a mess. I just know the first time I wash it its going to fray and look just nasty. What do all of you who don't have sergers do to keep the inside of your clothes from unravelling? Keep in mind I am just starting to sew so I don't know anything.



Thanks for sharing your adoption happiness.  I know a lot of adoptive children (my BFF adopted 2 children & my cousins were both adopted) think they were not wanted, but most adopted parents are so very excited and happy to get their babies!  It really neat to hear how the story has helped you.  

Now to the inside construction!  I always zigzaged the seams, but it isn't the same!!  When I started sewing again in 2005, I made one outfit without a serger and then went and bought one!  I had not sewn in many years and couldn't remember where my old serger was.  Start saving your pennies!!




livndisney said:


> Please keep us in your thoughts. The "short" story is, we NEED to move. Today would be good. I have had about 3 hours of sleep as Shell and I spent most of last night filling out police reports and helping to arrest 5 bad guys. (2seperate events if you can believe it). Morgan woke up to find two undercover officers in her living room (which she thought was REALLLLLLLY cool). So I am now in panic mode searching for a new house.



Wow, how scary.    I will keep you in my prayers as you find a better place to live.  



Twins+2more said:


> Facebook friends if you want a sneek peek of our disney vacation photos look on my facebook profile (michelle ball carter)



Can I add you as a friend??  I just got Facebook a couple of weeks ago and am trying to make some friends!  



jessica52877 said:


> You can use a zig zag stitch to stitch the seam and that should do the trick to keep it from unraveling. I don't know how I ever did without a serger now that I have one. Of course I didn't sew too many garments either!



Yup!  You will be much happier with a serger. 



Tinka_Belle said:


> Linnette may or may not be getting on the computer. You can send her the well wishes and I know that she will appreciate them. Also she appreciates the prayers for her family. They are still having to deal with the situation and things took a bad turn. I know that Linnette is depressed and when she is depressed she won't communicate with anyone outside of her family. So please don't feel bad if she does not respond back for a while. I do know that she is still thinking of us all and will continue with the things that she has promised. If I hear from her I will let everyone know how she is doing. Linnette if you read this, call me.



Awww, I will keep Linnette in my prayers.  She is such a wonderful person and I want her to be happy.



Jennia said:


> I haven't been able to keep up lately due to family/work, and now DH is out of town for a week. Hopefully I'll be able to start contributing more (and I do have some projects planned out!). Plus, the organizer for our mom's group made me a co-organizer (didn't really ask me, just did it lol!).



Good to see you!  It's a busy time of year!  Hopefully you will get some sewing done soon!


----------



## froggy33

And now back to shirring...
I am making my daughter a peasant top (Dainty Desings).  It went together VERY easily.  I decided to shirr the neck and arms to get it to gather and I thought all went well until I tried it on my little one.  The neck is huge!  I think one reason is I didn't shirr tight enough??  It was my first time and I thought it went really well but who knows - I was really just happy that I got it to do some kind of gather after all the problems I heard about on here.

Heather - I use the same brother machine you do.  I set my tension to 9 and my length to 5.  I used regular cotton thread on top and elastic pulled somewhat taut in the bobbin.  I did backstitch at beginning and end (should I not?)  It did gather, but it does not stretch.  Any ideas?? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## InkspressYourself

> I did sew it, and the outside of the dress looks great. The machine sews like a dream ! The inside, however, is such a mess. I just know the first time I wash it its going to fray and look just nasty. What do all of you who don't have sergers do to keep the inside of your clothes from unravelling? Keep in mind I am just starting to sew so I don't know anything.
> __________________


When I first started sewing that was the thing I hated most about commercial patterns.  They never tell you when or how to "finish" a seam.  I have the Brother 270D.  I use a french seam whenever I can, because I love them, but they only work on straight lines.  For everything else, I make my first sewing line, then I adust the need to sew 1/4 inch away from the first one.  Then I cut really close to that line.  Then I sew again using the overcast foot and stitch.

So basically each seam is sewn three times by the time I'm finished with it.

Now that I'm allowed to post pictures, I'll try to show a picture of what mine looks like.  sewmamasew has a lot of great instructions and pictures.

HTH,

Dawn


----------



## MouseTriper

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I'm still 25 pages behind but I wanted to post some pictures from our busy weekend.
> 
> Abby received her First Communion.  I made her dress.  I had such a hard time deciding what to make.  First I was going to use Batiste and make an heirloom style dress. But Batiste is so thin.  I was going to embroider a chalice and bread/wheat on the dress but they stitched out too big.
> 
> So the dress ended up a bit simple.  It is white satin with a sheer overskirt.  The dress is fully lined in white cotton batiste.  I embroidered a cross on the ends of the sash.
> 
> Here is DD outside the church
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is receiving her Communion, I don't think you can see the crosses on the sash though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then on Sunday they did Ethan's baptism.  I should have had him baptized as a baby but DH and I disagreed on the Godparents.  But he is baptized now.  I was thinking of making him something but I just couldn't come to a decision.  I was going to make him some Linen shorts but I didn't have time.  They are cut out but not sewn.  I guess he can wear them to the beach if we go.   His shirt and pants are from The Gap.  I got DH's shirt from the Gap also.


aww her dress turned out beautiful.  You did a great job.  Love all the 1st Communion and Baptism pics!!


----------



## KARAJ

livndisney said:


> Please keep us in your thoughts. The "short" story is, we NEED to move. Today would be good. I have had about 3 hours of sleep as Shell and I spent most of last night filling out police reports and helping to arrest 5 bad guys. (2seperate events if you can believe it). Morgan woke up to find two undercover officers in her living room (which she thought was REALLLLLLLY cool). So I am now in panic mode searching for a new house.
> 
> 
> TeresaJoy, I tried to send you and Pm but your mailbox is full. I called but not sure I got you.



I hope all goes well and am sending good thoughts and hugs to you and your family.


----------



## princessmom29

fussymonkey said:


> Hi everyone,
> I've been a lurky-loo for a long time on this thread, but have only posted once. I have a comment and a question:
> 
> Mouse Tripper- I want to wish you very well on your adoption journey and but also I want to thank you. I was an adopted child. My parents have both passed on. Hearing your excitement and joy over your adoption process has been a very positive, affirming thing for me because its like hearing my own parents. Hard to explain... but I don't think I ever realized before what that whole process would have been like for them, but reading your posts has brought that home for me, and made me so aware of the Lord's presence in every aspect of our lives. I think like many adopted children, I have struggled with abandonment issues, but thinking about how my parents must have felt makes me feel so... wanted. Its funny the way other people's joy can touch you some times. Congratulations on your child- adoption is a beautiful, wonderful thing.
> 
> Ok, my question for everyone: I just got my new sewing machine last night (a Brother SE350) and I had a sun dress for my daughter all cut out and ready to go. Its a halter style sundress with a bais cut skirt in the front. The back of the dress has elastic and then three ruffles to form the back of the skirt. I used Tutti Frutti fabric, white with cherries and the middle ruffle is contrasting green.
> 
> I did sew it, and the outside of the dress looks great. The machine sews like a dream ! The inside, however, is such a mess. I just know the first time I wash it its going to fray and look just nasty. What do all of you who don't have sergers do to keep the inside of your clothes from unravelling? Keep in mind I am just starting to sew so I don't know anything.



Before I got my surger I zigzaged my seams about a 1/4 " from the stictching line and then trimmed them down if they did not need to be clipped. Anything that needed clipping I use pinking shears on first. Most of what I do that has clipped seams is lined so they are nto so much and issue. I would say that if you decide that sewing is for you and you are in it for the long haul, consider investing in a serger. I LOVE mine!


----------



## celestialtones

Hey ya'll....this is my first time posting to this thread.  I have been here looking quite often for ideas though.  After spending this past week busily sewing some outfits for my girls to wear at the World this June, this is what I ended up with.  I'm not done yet though!  I'm on a roll and have some other outfits in my mind to make for our days at Animal Kingdom and Epcot.  The ones I'm posting here are for our days in MK.  My girls both wear the same size so they can swap outfits.

I'm so excited to share so tell me what you think!!  Oh, just a disclaimer:  I didn't "create" these.  I modified and merged some Simplicity patterns.
















Also, this is my first time posting pictures.  So, I apologize if they don't show up.

You can view them on my blog maybe???  The addy is http://www.theoxbowgang.blogspot.com (I hope that's allowed).

Thanks for looking!

Cynthia


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

princessmom29 said:


> Hi all!!!!
> I just wanted to let you guys know that I may have found a less expensive source for pettis. I just ordered one from princessnothego. com for $30. It looks to be a little shorter and less full than the one I have from sam's. Kind of like the one lots of us got from the disney store last year. I will let you know about quality when i get it. I am thinking it will go under dresses a little better than a fuller one. I got a red one b/c i have a nightmar before christmas outfit planned using the micheal miller iornworks fabric that will be black white and red, and i figure on making a pirate outfit to wear with it for the new pirate adventure thing in MK, and using it with my christmas party outfit as well.



Oh please let me know how it is.... I want to get the girls white ones.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

celestialtones said:


> Hey ya'll....this is my first time posting to this thread.  I have been here looking quite often for ideas though.  After spending this past week busily sewing some outfits for my girls to wear at the World this June, this is what I ended up with.  I'm not done yet though!  I'm on a roll and have some other outfits in my mind to make for our days at Animal Kingdom and Epcot.  The ones I'm posting here are for our days in MK.  My girls both wear the same size so they can swap outfits.
> 
> I'm so excited to share so tell me what you think!!  Oh, just a disclaimer:  I didn't "create" these.  I modified and merged some Simplicity patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, this is my first time posting pictures.  So, I apologize if they don't show up.
> 
> You can view them on my blog maybe???  The addy is http://www.theoxbowgang.blogspot.com (I hope that's allowed).
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Cynthia


They are all so adorable, but I think my favs might be the Cindy and Snow White outfits. Keep it up you are doing great.


----------



## MouseTriper

fussymonkey said:


> Hi everyone,
> I've been a lurky-loo for a long time on this thread, but have only posted once. I have a comment and a question:
> 
> Mouse Tripper- I want to wish you very well on your adoption journey and but also I want to thank you. I was an adopted child. My parents have both passed on. Hearing your excitement and joy over your adoption process has been a very positive, affirming thing for me because its like hearing my own parents. Hard to explain... but I don't think I ever realized before what that whole process would have been like for them, but reading your posts has brought that home for me, and made me so aware of the Lord's presence in every aspect of our lives. I think like many adopted children, I have struggled with abandonment issues, but thinking about how my parents must have felt makes me feel so... wanted. Its funny the way other people's joy can touch you some times. Congratulations on your child- adoption is a beautiful, wonderful thing.



Your post just brought tears to my eyes!  Thank you so much for sharing this with me.  I am so sorry both your parents have passed on, I am sure that is very difficult.  As an adoptive mom, I have to say that I am positive that their excitement over adopting you was more than you can ever imagine!!!  It is a feeling I can't even fully explain to others and one that never leaves.  I thank God everyday for blessing us with our sweet daughter and sweet son.  I have said this before, the process we have taken to get to the actual adoption is like riding on a emotional roller-coaster or ups and downs and worries and fears.  However it is also one of instant love and pure happiness.  We truly have been blessed just as YOUR parents were truly blessed when they held you in their arms for the first time.  (I am sending you a PM).


----------



## sweetstitches

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I'm still 25 pages behind but I wanted to post some pictures from our busy weekend.
> 
> Abby received her First Communion.  I made her dress.  I had such a hard time deciding what to make.  First I was going to use Batiste and make an heirloom style dress. But Batiste is so thin.  I was going to embroider a chalice and bread/wheat on the dress but they stitched out too big.
> 
> So the dress ended up a bit simple.  It is white satin with a sheer overskirt.  The dress is fully lined in white cotton batiste.  I embroidered a cross on the ends of the sash.
> 
> Here is DD outside the church
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is receiving her Communion, I don't think you can see the crosses on the sash though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then on Sunday they did Ethan's baptism.  I should have had him baptized as a baby but DH and I disagreed on the Godparents.  But he is baptized now.  I was thinking of making him something but I just couldn't come to a decision.  I was going to make him some Linen shorts but I didn't have time.  They are cut out but not sewn.  I guess he can wear them to the beach if we go.   His shirt and pants are from The Gap.  I got DH's shirt from the Gap also.




You have a beautiful family.  Congratulations on the baptism and first communion.    Your dd's dress is lovely; very classic-looking and elegant.


I made my dd's first communion dress too.  It was the last dress I made for her.  (Don't make that mistake, they grow up (and out, iykwim) so quickly.

If anyone wants me to post photos I will.




fussymonkey said:


> Hi everyone,
> I've been a lurky-loo for a long time on this thread, but have only posted once. I have a comment and a question:
> 
> Mouse Tripper- I want to wish you very well on your adoption journey and but also I want to thank you. I was an adopted child. My parents have both passed on. Hearing your excitement and joy over your adoption process has been a very positive, affirming thing for me because its like hearing my own parents. Hard to explain... but I don't think I ever realized before what that whole process would have been like for them, but reading your posts has brought that home for me, and made me so aware of the Lord's presence in every aspect of our lives. I think like many adopted children, I have struggled with abandonment issues, but thinking about how my parents must have felt makes me feel so... wanted. Its funny the way other people's joy can touch you some times. Congratulations on your child- adoption is a beautiful, wonderful thing.
> 
> Ok, my question for everyone: I just got my new sewing machine last night (a Brother SE350) and I had a sun dress for my daughter all cut out and ready to go. Its a halter style sundress with a bais cut skirt in the front. The back of the dress has elastic and then three ruffles to form the back of the skirt. I used Tutti Frutti fabric, white with cherries and the middle ruffle is contrasting green.
> 
> I did sew it, and the outside of the dress looks great. The machine sews like a dream ! The inside, however, is such a mess. I just know the first time I wash it its going to fray and look just nasty. What do all of you who don't have sergers do to keep the inside of your clothes from unravelling? Keep in mind I am just starting to sew so I don't know anything.




As an adoptive mom, I can assure you we couldn't have wanted our kids more if they had been born to us, or been more excited.  It's always nice (for me) to get an insight from someone who's gone through adoption from the other side.  

A couple of ladies my DH works with were adopted as infants, and got together with my dd for lunch one time and shared with her what it was like for them growing up not knowing their birthparents.   Our dd was going through a period where she was feeling sad about it, and jealous of one of her brothers who has a relationship with his birthmom.  It helped her to know that she wasn't alone, and that her feelings were okay.




livndisney said:


> Please keep us in your thoughts. The "short" story is, we NEED to move. Today would be good. I have had about 3 hours of sleep as Shell and I spent most of last night filling out police reports and helping to arrest 5 bad guys. (2seperate events if you can believe it). Morgan woke up to find two undercover officers in her living room (which she thought was REALLLLLLLY cool). So I am now in panic mode searching for a new house.
> 
> 
> TeresaJoy, I tried to send you and Pm but your mailbox is full. I called but not sure I got you.




Praying!!!  That sounds very scary.  I hope you can get away from that soon and that you stay SAFE!


----------



## sweetstitches

celestialtones said:


> Hey ya'll....this is my first time posting to this thread.  I have been here looking quite often for ideas though.  After spending this past week busily sewing some outfits for my girls to wear at the World this June, this is what I ended up with.  I'm not done yet though!  I'm on a roll and have some other outfits in my mind to make for our days at Animal Kingdom and Epcot.  The ones I'm posting here are for our days in MK.  My girls both wear the same size so they can swap outfits.
> 
> I'm so excited to share so tell me what you think!!  Oh, just a disclaimer:  I didn't "create" these.  I modified and merged some Simplicity patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, this is my first time posting pictures.  So, I apologize if they don't show up.
> 
> You can view them on my blog maybe???  The addy is http://www.theoxbowgang.blogspot.com (I hope that's allowed).
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Cynthia




Love these!  Such a clever idea, and perfect for summer.


----------



## MouseTriper

livndisney said:


> Please keep us in your thoughts. The "short" story is, we NEED to move. Today would be good. I have had about 3 hours of sleep as Shell and I spent most of last night filling out police reports and helping to arrest 5 bad guys. (2seperate events if you can believe it). Morgan woke up to find two undercover officers in her living room (which she thought was REALLLLLLLY cool). So I am now in panic mode searching for a new house.
> 
> 
> TeresaJoy, I tried to send you and Pm but your mailbox is full. I called but not sure I got you.


OMGosh Cindee.....how scary!!!  I am praying for you guys and hoping you find a new house soon.  



Tinka_Belle said:


> Linnette may or may not be getting on the computer. You can send her the well wishes and I know that she will appreciate them. Also she appreciates the prayers for her family. They are still having to deal with the situation and things took a bad turn. I know that Linnette is depressed and when she is depressed she won't communicate with anyone outside of her family. So please don't feel bad if she does not respond back for a while. I do know that she is still thinking of us all and will continue with the things that she has promised. If I hear from her I will let everyone know how she is doing. Linnette if you read this, call me.


Praying for Linnette still....I am so sorry she is going through some difficult times!!!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I am almost done Joci's Fancy Nancy dress - from the Posh Puppy book. I just have to hem it and add the poodle. She wants to wear her petti under it. I am going to get her a white one but put the lilac on for measurement purposes. What do you think? Does the length look about right? I made her a size 3 from the Miss Lily pattern for the top and just made a skirt to go with it.  It is a little too big though in the back it seems. I was going to add some elastic to the back at the waist to bring it it. Do you think it will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA, Carol


Awww what a little cutie and the dress is adorable too!!




celestialtones said:


> Hey ya'll....this is my first time posting to this thread.  I have been here looking quite often for ideas though.  After spending this past week busily sewing some outfits for my girls to wear at the World this June, this is what I ended up with.  I'm not done yet though!  I'm on a roll and have some other outfits in my mind to make for our days at Animal Kingdom and Epcot.  The ones I'm posting here are for our days in MK.  My girls both wear the same size so they can swap outfits.
> 
> I'm so excited to share so tell me what you think!!  Oh, just a disclaimer:  I didn't "create" these.  I modified and merged some Simplicity patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, this is my first time posting pictures.  So, I apologize if they don't show up.
> 
> You can view them on my blog maybe???  The addy is http://www.theoxbowgang.blogspot.com (I hope that's allowed).
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Cynthia


Wow those are all so cool, you have done a great job!!  And the girls are so cute too!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

I am so frustrated right now. I have been trying for the last hour and a half to print out the pattern pieces for the Sophie Tunic and everything that could go wrong during printing has.  I have it printing again right now and if it doesn't print out I am going to take this laptop and the printer and throw them through the bedroom window.


----------



## tricia

Tinka_Belle said:


> I am so frustrated right now. I have been trying for the last hour and a half to print out the pattern pieces for the Sophie Tunic and everything that could go wrong during printing has.  I have it printing again right now and if it doesn't print out I am going to take this laptop and the printer and throw them through the bedroom window.



Whoa.  Take a deep breath now.  If you do that you will have a broken window to contend with too.  Better to just pour a glass of water on the laptop.  That way nothing else has to suffer.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

OMG!!!!!  My niece would flip over that Tinkerbell outfit.  They are all gorgeous but LOOOOVE the Tink one.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

HeatherSue said:


> There's a new CarlaC pattern on www.youcanmakethis.com!  It's called the Sophie Tunic.  I made Tessa 2 shirts out of it and it's a really easy one! I'm a slow sewer and I made the first shirt in 2 hours and the 2nd shirt in a little under 1 1/2 hours.
> 
> This is the cap sleeve version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I designed and digitized the embroidery on the neckline myself!  I'm hoping to open up an etsy shop for my digitized embroidery soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the long sleeved version of the Sophie Tunic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fabric is by Jennifer Paganelli of Sis Boom fabric.  Her fabric is really vibrant and fun!
> 
> Of course I have to post a flying Tessa picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the drive-by posts today.  I hope to try and catch up a little tomorrow!  But, I'm also working on updating my trip report.  It's been WAY too long since I updated!


I love the Tunic!  That embroidery is beautiful!!  The Mickey Head on the bottom reminded me of the Epcot Ball (Spaceship Earth) which got me wondering if you could come up with something with an Epcot theme?  I would love to make a tunic with some of the Friends around The World Fabric and an Epcot themed embroidered collar!  ( I have no idea how to digitize and I don't have the software but I am willing to order something like that from you if you can do it)  It would also look cute to make one from Mickey *Parts* like his glove, pants, ears, yellow shoes!


emcreative said:


> Well, I finished one design and got it on the shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom looks a bit "off" but the shirt wasn't completely flat, so it's actually shirt wrinkles and not a wonky design.
> 
> For my first effort, the fact it wasn't disgraceful is a bonus!
> 
> I thinking of adding ribbons to the tutu and the straps on the shirt, we'll see! When it's all done I'll have my ballerina pose again!


Beautiful Shirt!


Stephres said:


> The only thing I don't have to really iron is the seersucker. That is one bad thing about customs; you do a lot more ironing! The worst are those palazzo-like pants with the three tiers; they take forever to iron!
> 
> I tried Carla's new pattern too; it was so much fun! I added elastic to the sleeves for a different look. We copied AbbyGrace's pose with a tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for the Scrappy watchers, he was running around there too:


Another beautiful Tunic!  Hi Scrappy!!!!


MiniGirl said:


> Wow, ya'll have been chatty and busy, too. I'm really impressed with all the poodles skirts. They look so fun, and I'm really liking the new tunic top. All of them posted here look great.
> 
> Heather, you are doing an amazing job with your digitizing, and I wish you tons of good fortune with it. I particularly love the design you did on the tunic collar. I love the Mickey ears and the way you put something in the design to represent each princess. It was easy to pick up on but not so overt that it overpowered the design. I really liked it.
> 
> Em, great job on the hot fix crystal shirt. I think it looks great. I have never added more than the occasional stone here and there because I have no patience for it -- either to make a pattern or to actually see the project through, so I am always in awe of those who can do this.
> 
> I know I missed a few things like all the pretty princess dresses, etc, but seriously, everything looks great!!!
> 
> Well, I this is one of the things I have been working on. Both of my girls LOVE Phineas and Ferb, and I think I enjoy it as much as they do. LOL!!!! So, this is my tribute to that show. Both of my girls -- neither of which like to wear character customs anymore have asked me to make them one of these. I may make for them for MNSSHP since it is a little like a costume.


My kids watch Phineas and Ferb too !  I love the dress!


minnie2 said:


> Jessica it looks complicated but it is so EASY!  If I can do it any one can do it!!!!
> This SisBoom fabric is to die for!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVERYONE'S is gorgeous!
> 
> LOVE the F&P outfit!
> My aunt and Uncle just left a few minutes ago and that is why I haven't been posting or checking the board but once I get a few things done to clean up the mess of a house I will read through what I have missed!!!


Nikki looks beautiful in her Tunics!  I love the pink tulip she is holding!


my*2*angels said:


> WOW!  I haven't been on in so long and I have missed out!  I wanted to post my little Rylie in her Sophie tunic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pattern is so cute and very easy!  No gathering, elastic, zippers or buttons if you choose!  Also wanted to show off an outfit I recently made for a customer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her little girl is about the same size as Rylie so that worked out well!


So cute!


jham said:


> Love the veggie tales party and doll house!  So cute!
> 
> 
> 
> probably, but a bigger picture would help a lot!  The biggest one looks like a buttonhole foot but seriously, a bigger picture!
> 
> So I wasn't loving the Garanimals tank tops having ruffles, I mean that kind of gets in the way of applique, KWIM?  But then I sewed ribbon around the ruffles and I love it!


What a good Idea to add ribbon!!  It looks like something you would find at Gymboree now!


lynnanddbyz said:


> You Had to mention the hairbrush song.  My youngest is 8.  He no longer watches Veggie Tales but When he was little he watched them ALL the time.  Over and Over and Over.  I know ALL and I do mean ALL of the songs and can sing them at will.  The hairbrush song is one of my favorites and I sing it alot when ever I can't find something.  Like Where is my seam ripper or Where are my scissors.  I drives the kids insane(Yah).  I also sing the bunny song alot too.  "I Love the bunny".  We have a puppy who has a bunny chew toy and I sing it to him so much my husband now sings it and He has never seen the movie.   I am glad to see I am not the only one who gets the kids songs stuck in my head.  Although I am probably the worst case!!!!


That is too cute!  


emcreative said:


> Okay since we're all friends now, I'll make a confession- I'm a huge nerd.  Yes, a Star Wars Loving, Science Fiction movie watching, Anime worshiping, Video Game playing, comic book nerd.
> 
> Comic books were actually the biggest way I helped Em to learn to read. When she was struggling with that (she was the lowest reader in her grade and had to be in a special program) was also the time she was receiving OT for her sensory issues twice a week.  (This was also when I was a much younger and less fluffy single mom)
> 
> Well at least once a week we'd walk across the street from OT to a wonderful "Mom and Pop" comic shop, where she'd get to pick her own comic, which she DID love to read (btw now we can't stop her from reading. THe one and only time she was grounded, the punishment was she was only allowed to read for fun 1.5 hours a day!)
> 
> Of course you'd get a lot of looks being a female in the comic shop, but I think comic book types are generally shyer unless you strictly want to talk nerd things.  Approaching females in general though didn't happen- UNTIL my cell phone rang one day while I was shopping comics, and played...the theme from the X-Men cartoon.
> 
> You know the "bees to honey" saying? LOL yeah.  It was kinda funny to be honest. But yes, be a female, go to a comic book shop and have your phone play a superhero cartoon theme, and you get a LOT of attention (of course I just smiled and said no thank you).
> 
> Interesting enough, I did end up marrying another Star Wars Loving, Science Fiction movie watching, Anime worshiping, Video Game playing, comic book nerd, but I didn't meet him in the comic shop...I met him playing a video game!
> 
> Embarrassing confession time over.  I'm going to blame my openness on pain and pain medication, okay?


----------



## emcreative

Fussymonkey as the biomom of 3 girls, and the soon-to-be adoptive mom of 2 sons, I can tell you without a doubt there is NO difference in the love and the bond I feel between my "bio" and "adopted" children. They are all MY children and I can be mama lion fierce about them just the same.

I dreamed of my sons for 12 years.  Having bio children didn't stop that desire, I knew they were out there somewhere waiting for me just as I was waiting for them.  I cannot thing of anything in my life I have wanted more than to be blessed to raise these boys!


----------



## ireland_nicole

sorry, don't have time to go back and multiquote; have to p/u kids from school.

Cindy and Linnete: praying for you and your families.

Beautiful communion dress!

Absolutely adorable princess short outfits; are the Cindy and Snow white 2 piece?  I have that dress pattern, but not sure how to do it as a 2 piece.

Finally: yet another stupid serger question

So I got my serger and I think I have the courage to actually turn it on; wow, that thing is intimidating; I'm more scared after reading the manual then before; still not sure how I'm gonna thread the thing, but anyway...

What do you use the serger for vs. the sewing machine?  And do you have to change seam allowances, etc. if you're using the serger to hem/finish at once?  Sorry to have to ask, but I genuinly have no idea; maybe I'm not ready for a serger, although it seemed like a great idea at the time


----------



## kimmylaj

hi all
life is still a little hectic with dr's appts and all but i did get a chance to put together a dress for a fancy nancy party we are going to this weekend





sorry its so big


----------



## Jennia

celestialtones said:


> Hey ya'll....this is my first time posting to this thread.  I have been here looking quite often for ideas though.  After spending this past week busily sewing some outfits for my girls to wear at the World this June, this is what I ended up with.  I'm not done yet though!  I'm on a roll and have some other outfits in my mind to make for our days at Animal Kingdom and Epcot.  The ones I'm posting here are for our days in MK.  My girls both wear the same size so they can swap outfits.
> 
> I'm so excited to share so tell me what you think!!  Oh, just a disclaimer:  I didn't "create" these.  I modified and merged some Simplicity patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, this is my first time posting pictures.  So, I apologize if they don't show up.
> 
> You can view them on my blog maybe???  The addy is http://www.theoxbowgang.blogspot.com (I hope that's allowed).
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Cynthia



They all look wonderful, but I especially love the Tink set! Too cute!




kimmylaj said:


> hi all
> life is still a little hectic with dr's appts and all but i did get a chance to put together a dress for a fancy nancy party we are going to this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry its so big



Adorable, and so is your dd. =)


----------



## celestialtones

ireland_nicole said:


> Absolutely adorable princess short outfits; are the Cindy and Snow white 2 piece?  I have that dress pattern, but not sure how to do it as a 2 piece.




I modified the pattern into a two piece.  I used the shorts pattern from "It's so Easy It's Simplicity" Pattern #2910.  Then on the Snow White and Cinderella dress pattern (Simplicity #5832), I made the upper portion according to the pattern but cut the skirt off real short instead of going full length.  I also did NOT put the zipper in the back (I hate zippers!) but used velcro instead.  You can get the strips of velcro at Walmart in a roll and it has permanent adhesive so no sewing involved with that part!  One last thing, I also omitted the Snow White collar.  According to the pattern it is detachable (also with velcro) but I just thought it looked better and more comfy without it. 

Hope this helps!!!

Just realized I use the word "also" a lot.  I hope there aren't any English teachers on disboards!!!  LOL


----------



## Tinka_Belle

tricia said:


> Whoa.  Take a deep breath now.  If you do that you will have a broken window to contend with too.  Better to just pour a glass of water on the laptop.  That way nothing else has to suffer.


Damage avoided. It printed out the last time. I don't know what was going on.  Maybe there is a curse on the pattern. 

FYI the laptop has already had a cup of pink lemonade dropped on it and yeah it went everywhere. Luckily it didn't damage anything, just keys that get stuck sometimes.


----------



## minnie2

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I'm still 25 pages behind but I wanted to post some pictures from our busy weekend.
> 
> Abby received her First Communion.  I made her dress.  I had such a hard time deciding what to make.  First I was going to use Batiste and make an heirloom style dress. But Batiste is so thin.  I was going to embroider a chalice and bread/wheat on the dress but they stitched out too big.
> 
> So the dress ended up a bit simple.  It is white satin with a sheer overskirt.  The dress is fully lined in white cotton batiste.  I embroidered a cross on the ends of the sash.
> 
> Here is DD outside the church
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is receiving her Communion, I don't think you can see the crosses on the sash though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then on Sunday they did Ethan's baptism.  I should have had him baptized as a baby but DH and I disagreed on the Godparents.  But he is baptized now.  I was thinking of making him something but I just couldn't come to a decision.  I was going to make him some Linen shorts but I didn't have time.  They are cut out but not sewn.  I guess he can wear them to the beach if we go.   His shirt and pants are from The Gap.  I got DH's shirt from the Gap also.


congratulations on both.  The dress is so pretty.  You have a beautiful family.



fussymonkey said:


> Hi everyone,
> I've been a lurky-loo for a long time on this thread, but have only posted once. I have a comment and a question:
> 
> Mouse Tripper- I want to wish you very well on your adoption journey and but also I want to thank you. I was an adopted child. My parents have both passed on. Hearing your excitement and joy over your adoption process has been a very positive, affirming thing for me because its like hearing my own parents. Hard to explain... but I don't think I ever realized before what that whole process would have been like for them, but reading your posts has brought that home for me, and made me so aware of the Lord's presence in every aspect of our lives. I think like many adopted children, I have struggled with abandonment issues, but thinking about how my parents must have felt makes me feel so... wanted. Its funny the way other people's joy can touch you some times. Congratulations on your child- adoption is a beautiful, wonderful thing.
> 
> Ok, my question for everyone: I just got my new sewing machine last night (a Brother SE350) and I had a sun dress for my daughter all cut out and ready to go. Its a halter style sundress with a bais cut skirt in the front. The back of the dress has elastic and then three ruffles to form the back of the skirt. I used Tutti Frutti fabric, white with cherries and the middle ruffle is contrasting green.
> 
> I did sew it, and the outside of the dress looks great. The machine sews like a dream ! The inside, however, is such a mess. I just know the first time I wash it its going to fray and look just nasty. What do all of you who don't have sergers do to keep the inside of your clothes from unravelling? Keep in mind I am just starting to sew so I don't know anything.


Thanks for the cry.  It is very sweet to read you realizing your adoptive parents really truly loved you.  

I uses my over casting/ over casing foot and stitch every piece of the pattern.  Then I stitch them together and usually over case the 2 seams together.  



livndisney said:


> Please keep us in your thoughts. The "short" story is, we NEED to move. Today would be good. I have had about 3 hours of sleep as Shell and I spent most of last night filling out police reports and helping to arrest 5 bad guys. (2seperate events if you can believe it). Morgan woke up to find two undercover officers in her living room (which she thought was REALLLLLLLY cool). So I am now in panic mode searching for a new house.
> 
> 
> TeresaJoy, I tried to send you and Pm but your mailbox is full. I called but not sure I got you.


Oh MY! Praying for the best possible outcome!  



my*2*angels said:


> Thanks for the advice!  I am going to try this!  I feel like because it is only 1/2" it will not take to much!  Thanks again!


yeah it is easy to add some 



celestialtones said:


> Hey ya'll....this is my first time posting to this thread.  I have been here looking quite often for ideas though.  After spending this past week busily sewing some outfits for my girls to wear at the World this June, this is what I ended up with.  I'm not done yet though!  I'm on a roll and have some other outfits in my mind to make for our days at Animal Kingdom and Epcot.  The ones I'm posting here are for our days in MK.  My girls both wear the same size so they can swap outfits.
> 
> I'm so excited to share so tell me what you think!!  Oh, just a disclaimer:  I didn't "create" these.  I modified and merged some Simplicity patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, this is my first time posting pictures.  So, I apologize if they don't show up.
> 
> You can view them on my blog maybe???  The addy is http://www.theoxbowgang.blogspot.com (I hope that's allowed).
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Cynthia


Alla re adorable but I LOVE the Tink!



MouseTriper said:


> Your post just brought tears to my eyes!  Thank you so much for sharing this with me.  I am so sorry both your parents have passed on, I am sure that is very difficult.  As an adoptive mom, I have to say that I am positive that their excitement over adopting you was more than you can ever imagine!!!  It is a feeling I can't even fully explain to others and one that never leaves.  I thank God everyday for blessing us with our sweet daughter and sweet son.  I have said this before, the process we have taken to get to the actual adoption is like riding on a emotional roller-coaster or ups and downs and worries and fears.  However it is also one of instant love and pure happiness.  We truly have been blessed just as YOUR parents were truly blessed when they held you in their arms for the first time.  (I am sending you a PM).


Now I am really crying this is so touching!  My DH was adopted by his step dad and he was not nice in any way so DH is so jaded about adoption but I keep telling him it really doesn't have to be that way.  He just got stuck with a jerk!  When we where told we couldn't naturally have children I was all for adoption and we went around about it for awhile.  
We where blessed to concieve but adoption stories just really touch me for some reason...



sweetstitches said:


> You have a beautiful family.  Congratulations on the baptism and first communion.    Your dd's dress is lovely; very classic-looking and elegant.
> 
> 
> I made my dd's first communion dress too.  It was the last dress I made for her.  (Don't make that mistake, they grow up (and out, iykwim) so quickly.
> 
> If anyone wants me to post photos I will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As an adoptive mom, I can assure you we couldn't have wanted our kids more if they had been born to us, or been more excited.  It's always nice (for me) to get an insight from someone who's gone through adoption from the other side.
> 
> A couple of ladies my DH works with were adopted as infants, and got together with my dd for lunch one time and shared with her what it was like for them growing up not knowing their birthparents.   Our dd was going through a period where she was feeling sad about it, and jealous of one of her brothers who has a relationship with his birthmom.  It helped her to know that she wasn't alone, and that her feelings were okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Praying!!!  That sounds very scary.  I hope you can get away from that soon and that you stay SAFE!


Silly of course we want pictures!  

Glad you dd realized that there are all kind of situations with adoptive families and she could come to terms with her.



Tinka_Belle said:


> I am so frustrated right now. I have been trying for the last hour and a half to print out the pattern pieces for the Sophie Tunic and everything that could go wrong during printing has.  I have it printing again right now and if it doesn't print out I am going to take this laptop and the printer and throw them through the bedroom window.


Sorry!  It will be worth it when you start sewing the printing of it is the longest part!



tricia said:


> Whoa.  Take a deep breath now.  If you do that you will have a broken window to contend with too.  Better to just pour a glass of water on the laptop.  That way nothing else has to suffer.






Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Nikki looks beautiful in her Tunics!  I love the pink tulip she is holding!


Thank you.   We had a few Tulips grow this year I love them!



kimmylaj said:


> hi all
> life is still a little hectic with dr's appts and all but i did get a chance to put together a dress for a fancy nancy party we are going to this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry its so big


So cute I love Fancy Nancy!  I wish she was around when Nik was little



Tinka_Belle said:


> Damage avoided. It printed out the last time. I don't know what was going on.  Maybe there is a curse on the pattern.
> 
> FYI the laptop has already had a cup of pink lemonade dropped on it and yeah it went everywhere. Luckily it didn't damage anything, just keys that get stuck sometimes.


Hush your mouth!  Trust me the pattern is worth it!!!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

minnie2 said:


> Hush your mouth!  Trust me the pattern is worth it!!!!


I will get it done. I may not have a model though. She is rushing me to go to my grandparent's house. She doesn't want to wait for me to do the outfit.


----------



## SallyfromDE

celestialtones said:


> Hey ya'll....this is my first time posting to this thread.  I have been here looking quite often for ideas though.  After spending this past week busily sewing some outfits for my girls to wear at the World this June, this is what I ended up with.  I'm not done yet though!  I'm on a roll and have some other outfits in my mind to make for our days at Animal Kingdom and Epcot.  The ones I'm posting here are for our days in MK.  My girls both wear the same size so they can swap outfits.
> 
> I'm so excited to share so tell me what you think!!  Oh, just a disclaimer:  I didn't "create" these.  I modified and merged some Simplicity patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, this is my first time posting pictures.  So, I apologize if they don't show up.
> 
> You can view them on my blog maybe???  The addy is http://www.theoxbowgang.blogspot.com (I hope that's allowed).
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Cynthia



I just love these! The Snow White is adorable. Well, they are all adorable, but I'm partial to the Snow White. I've been looking for some skorts so I can do some "conversions", but I'm having a hard time. 

When are you going in June?


----------



## celestialtones

SallyfromDE said:


> I just love these! The Snow White is adorable. Well, they are all adorable, but I'm partial to the Snow White. I've been looking for some skorts so I can do some "conversions", but I'm having a hard time.
> 
> When are you going in June?



We're going from 6/14 to 6/21 for our FIRST EVER trip to the World!!!!  I'm so very excited (can ya tell?) and even my hubby admitted to me last night that he's feeling a little excited also!  When I first suggested Disney for our summer vacay this year, he rolled his eyes at me and gave me a Tim Allen grunt.


----------



## lovesdumbo

PrincessKell said:


> Im going campin for my birthday this weekend with some of my girlfriends. Georgia is going to her dads. It should be fun. Beach camping is awesome!


Happy Birthday!  Have a great weekend!



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Abby received her First Communion.  I made her dress.  I had such a hard time deciding what to make.  First I was going to use Batiste and make an heirloom style dress. But Batiste is so thin.  I was going to embroider a chalice and bread/wheat on the dress but they stitched out too big.
> 
> So the dress ended up a bit simple.  It is white satin with a sheer overskirt.  The dress is fully lined in white cotton batiste.  I embroidered a cross on the ends of the sash.
> 
> Here is DD outside the church
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is receiving her Communion, I don't think you can see the crosses on the sash though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then on Sunday they did Ethan's baptism.  I should have had him baptized as a baby but DH and I disagreed on the Godparents.  But he is baptized now.  I was thinking of making him something but I just couldn't come to a decision.  I was going to make him some Linen shorts but I didn't have time.  They are cut out but not sewn.  I guess he can wear them to the beach if we go.   His shirt and pants are from The Gap.  I got DH's shirt from the Gap also.


Love the dress!!!!  Your DS is quite handsome too!



livndisney said:


> Please keep us in your thoughts. The "short" story is, we NEED to move. Today would be good. I have had about 3 hours of sleep as Shell and I spent most of last night filling out police reports and helping to arrest 5 bad guys. (2seperate events if you can believe it). Morgan woke up to find two undercover officers in her living room (which she thought was REALLLLLLLY cool). So I am now in panic mode searching for a new house.


Hope you can find a new place or solve the problem soon.  how scary!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I am almost done Joci's Fancy Nancy dress - from the Posh Puppy book. I just have to hem it and add the poodle. She wants to wear her petti under it. I am going to get her a white one but put the lilac on for measurement purposes. What do you think? Does the length look about right? I made her a size 3 from the Miss Lily pattern for the top and just made a skirt to go with it.  It is a little too big though in the back it seems. I was going to add some elastic to the back at the waist to bring it it. Do you think it will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA, Carol


Adorable!



celestialtones said:


> Hey ya'll....this is my first time posting to this thread.  I have been here looking quite often for ideas though.  After spending this past week busily sewing some outfits for my girls to wear at the World this June, this is what I ended up with.  I'm not done yet though!  I'm on a roll and have some other outfits in my mind to make for our days at Animal Kingdom and Epcot.  The ones I'm posting here are for our days in MK.  My girls both wear the same size so they can swap outfits.
> 
> I'm so excited to share so tell me what you think!!  Oh, just a disclaimer:  I didn't "create" these.  I modified and merged some Simplicity patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, this is my first time posting pictures.  So, I apologize if they don't show up.
> 
> You can view them on my blog maybe???  The addy is http://www.theoxbowgang.blogspot.com (I hope that's allowed).
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Cynthia


Those are all so cute!  Love Tink!



kimmylaj said:


> hi all
> life is still a little hectic with dr's appts and all but i did get a chance to put together a dress for a fancy nancy party we are going to this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry its so big


SO cute!!!!


----------



## fussymonkey

Tinka_Belle said:


> I have the same machine.  I usually will trim the seams with my pinking shears. Another option is to do the French seams. Sew the seam wrong sides together and then flip it and sew the right sides together. It will hide the seams, but it is much more work. Also stitch 29 is for keeping the edges from fraying, but you have to trim off the excess. I believe there is a foot you can get for the machine that will cut off the excess. I will check my book again.



Thanks Tina Belle and everyone who replied. It sounds like pinking shears are the easiest and least expensive solution. Maybe I'll try overcasting on some scrap and pinking shears on some scrap and see which washes better. 

I am dreaming of a serger one day, but I think that day is far away, having just invested in a machine. Until then hopefully the pinking shears or the overcasting stiches will do the trick 

To all the adoptive moms: thanks for your kind words.


----------



## ibesue

Tinka_Belle said:


> I am so frustrated right now. I have been trying for the last hour and a half to print out the pattern pieces for the Sophie Tunic and everything that could go wrong during printing has.  I have it printing again right now and if it doesn't print out I am going to take this laptop and the printer and throw them through the bedroom window.



I am happy it finally worked!  And  about the lemonade!



ireland_nicole said:


> What do you use the serger for vs. the sewing machine?  And do you have to change seam allowances, etc. if you're using the serger to hem/finish at once?  Sorry to have to ask, but I genuinly have no idea; maybe I'm not ready for a serger, although it seemed like a great idea at the time



I was in a group where they told us you can gather & surge your skirts all in one step.  I still like the "old fashioned way!"  I use my serger mainly to clean up the seams.  I haven't done rolled hems, I personally don't always like the look of it.  NOT to say others don't do a GREAT job at it.  I was taught to sew many years ago, way before home sergers and just don't sew that way.    But I do use the serger on everything I make except the Anna Wrap dress or a simple A line dress!  Those are fully lined!



kimmylaj said:


> hi all
> life is still a little hectic with dr's appts and all but i did get a chance to put together a dress for a fancy nancy party we are going to this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry its so big



Cute

I thought I had more things quoted.  I must be going crazy??


----------



## minnie2

I am making Carla's precious Dress and I want to add a sash I was going to use her sash patter but it looks like it is a belt type thing?  Do you guys attach it to  the dress or leave it as a belt?  Or it looks like there is a Tie option in the pattern should I just use that one????  Problem is I want the sash to show in the front of the dress but be attached.  If it isn't attached she will take it of and it will just become a pain in my butt rather than a pretty part of the dress...


----------



## twob4him

Hello All!
Love those cute outfits for MK! Adorable and so are your girls!!!

We were discussing shirring and I found a blog about it...don't know if this will help anyone but I hope so!!!!

*CLICK HERE FOR THE BLOG ON SHIRRING*


----------



## aimeeg

Hey everyone! I have not been on the boards in six weeks. We had a great trip back in March and I am looking forward to the next one! Today my DD got a package in the mail from the super talented Jessica. If you do not know already I am huge fan of her designs. Look how cute this one turned out. 















[/quote]


----------



## sweetstitches

PrincessKell,  I'm sorry.  How did I read your post and miss that it's your birthday this weekend.   

Happy Birthday! 





kimmylaj said:


> hi all
> life is still a little hectic with dr's appts and all but i did get a chance to put together a dress for a fancy nancy party we are going to this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry its so big




Very sweet dress.


Also, I missed the quote, but the Thing 1 dress is really cute.



Can I whine a little?  

Our front window is leaking like CRAZY.  Actually, the ceiling where it meets the wall is leaking,  the window is leaking in 2 places, and it's leaking under the adjoining window.  

We've had a ton of rain, with more in the forecast tonight.f

I'm so frustrated.  We had a window that leaked that we had to have replaced in our old house, and we've only been here 1 1/2 years.  This house is only about 6 years old.  

I'm extremely allergic to mold, so it really makes me nervous having this water in the walls.  I can already see damage on the window and part of the wall, and I'm also worried about the carpet.  I have towel wadded up on every part I can, and keep changing them, but there's really nothing else I can do.

I'll try to hunt down those communion photos. They were pre-digital camera days.


----------



## livndisney

Thank you for the prayers and good wishes. I am hoping for a quiet night tonight. I jump every time I hear a noise outside. I have seem more police officers hanging around in the last hour than I have in all the time I have lived here. I plan to go look at some houses Monday. (Fingers crossed I will be able to find a safe place, that we can afford, that I can live in with my allergies. And it MUST have a big backyard per Morgan LOL). 

On the bright side, our very own Teresajoy helped to "get my mind off" last night and invited us to meet her at the park this afternoon.(Thank you!!!!) Morgan and Arminda had such fun together.  Lydia was a little shy at first, but even I got a hug eventually!.  Cory was very sweet and posed with Samantha (Jord had a previous engagement and was not able to go LOL). 

Ms. HeatherSue, your sweet neice Arminda has a message for you regarding Samantha and AG dolls LOL.

Please pray that Morgan will be able to accept moving. This is the only home in the US she has ever known. This is her security. She doesn't understand why the police can't just take the "bad" people away. (Wendy, if you have any tips?)


----------



## twob4him

aimeeg said:


> Hey everyone! I have not been on the boards in six weeks. We had a great trip back in March and I am looking forward to the next one! Today my DD got a package in the mail from the super talented Jessica. If you do not know already I am huge fan of her designs. Look how cute this one turned out.


[/QUOTE]
How adorable!!! Gosh, Aimee, she is getting so big!!!
 Jessica you did a wonderful job on this and I love the applique and cute fabrics!!! 



livndisney said:


> Thank you for the prayers and good wishes. I am hoping for a quiet night tonight. I jump every time I hear a noise outside. I have seem more police officers hanging around in the last hour than I have in all the time I have lived here. I plan to go look at some houses Monday. (Fingers crossed I will be able to find a safe place, that we can afford, that I can live in with my allergies. And it MUST have a big backyard per Morgan LOL).
> 
> On the bright side, our very own Teresajoy helped to "get my mind off" last night and invited us to meet her at the park this afternoon.(Thank you!!!!) Morgan and Arminda had such fun together.  Lydia was a little shy at first, but even I got a hug eventually!.  Cory was very sweet and posed with Samantha (Jord had a previous engagement and was not able to go LOL).
> 
> Ms. HeatherSue, your sweet neice Arminda has a message for you regarding Samantha and AG dolls LOL.
> 
> Please pray that Morgan will be able to accept moving. This is the only home in the US she has ever known. This is her security. She doesn't understand why the police can't just take the "bad" people away. (Wendy, if you have any tips?)


Cindy...sorry about all the trouble and craziness going on...I bet God has the perfect place all picked out for you...I hope you find exactly what you are looking for this weekend! So glad Morgan and Arminda and Lydia and Cory and Heather and you all got to hang out and play in Disney World!!!  I am praying for you!!!


----------



## danicaw

livndisney said:


> Thank you for the prayers and good wishes. I am hoping for a quiet night tonight. I jump every time I hear a noise outside. I have seem more police officers hanging around in the last hour than I have in all the time I have lived here. I plan to go look at some houses Monday. (Fingers crossed I will be able to find a safe place, that we can afford, that I can live in with my allergies. And it MUST have a big backyard per Morgan LOL).
> 
> On the bright side, our very own Teresajoy helped to "get my mind off" last night and invited us to meet her at the park this afternoon.(Thank you!!!!) Morgan and Arminda had such fun together.  Lydia was a little shy at first, but even I got a hug eventually!.  Cory was very sweet and posed with Samantha (Jord had a previous engagement and was not able to go LOL).
> 
> Ms. HeatherSue, your sweet neice Arminda has a message for you regarding Samantha and AG dolls LOL.
> 
> Please pray that Morgan will be able to accept moving. This is the only home in the US she has ever known. This is her security. She doesn't understand why the police can't just take the "bad" people away. (Wendy, if you have any tips?)



We will keep you in our thoughts and prayers! 
Glad you were able to get your mind off of things for while today! 
Thats what friends are for


----------



## twob4him

Has anyone sewn a Feliz dress????? Could you understand the directions?

I bought the pattern and the directions that came with it might as well be in German...they make absolutely no sense...thank goodness that Studio Tantrum has a short tutorial with pics on their site...I hope I can follow it !!! Does anyone have better directions???


----------



## KARAJ

OK I think I figured out how to post pictures... So here is my attempt these are Carla C's Hemmed Peasant Dresses. I tried it in a clearance material first to see if I would really mess it up, but I was pleasantly surprised at how well they came out. I also ended up liking the material more than I thought. Heck two dresses for less than 4 bucks in material and elastic, I just can not complain.

OK I guess that it did not work. Let's try this..
Alright that did not work either.....

OK well I guess I did not figure this out so after 4 edits lets try a link and you can click it if you want.

Nevermind it is 5 times a charm not 4 






This is my oldest daughter Arianna (Anna) excuse the Medusa hair she is naturally curly and took her pigtails out.


And this is my baby Kaylynn. I took hers out because my hubby was shirtless holding her, and I did not want to risk offending anyone  I will try to get another picture of her next time she wears it. Just did not want to upset anyone. I was not sure if that would.


----------



## Stephres

fussymonkey said:


> I did sew it, and the outside of the dress looks great. The machine sews like a dream ! The inside, however, is such a mess. I just know the first time I wash it its going to fray and look just nasty. What do all of you who don't have sergers do to keep the inside of your clothes from unravelling? Keep in mind I am just starting to sew so I don't know anything.



I used pinking shears for a long time before I got a serger, but maybe try a zig zag overcast if it is really ravel-y? Loved your adoption story told from the other view.



minnie2 said:


> I am making Carla's precious Dress and I want to add a sash I was going to use her sash patter but it looks like it is a belt type thing?  Do you guys attach it to  the dress or leave it as a belt?  Or it looks like there is a Tie option in the pattern should I just use that one????  Problem is I want the sash to show in the front of the dress but be attached.  If it isn't attached she will take it of and it will just become a pain in my butt rather than a pretty part of the dress...



I left mine loose but it did keep slipping around so I think I will tack it down by the side seams. I don't think it will be too difficult?

My mom made Megan's Easter dress last year like that. She gathered the tie and then sewed it onto the side seam. We can try it together!



KARAJ said:


> OK I think I figured out how to post pictures... So here is my attempt these are Carla C's Hemmed Peasant Dresses. I tried it in a clearance material first to see if I would really mess it up, but I was pleasantly surprised at how well they came out. I also ended up liking the material more than I thought. Heck two dresses for less than 4 bucks in material and elastic, I just can not complain.
> 
> OK I guess that it did not work. Let's try this..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this



Keep trying!

Hey Crystal, now I want to learn how to do French seams!


----------



## KARAJ

Stephres said:


> I used pinking shears for a long time before I got a serger, but maybe try a zig zag overcast if it is really ravel-y? Loved your adoption story told from the other view.
> 
> 
> 
> I left mine loose but it did keep slipping around so I think I will tack it down by the side seams. I don't think it will be too difficult?
> 
> My mom made Megan's Easter dress last year like that. She gathered the tie and then sewed it onto the side seam. We can try it together!
> 
> 
> 
> Keep trying!
> 
> 
> Hey Crystal, now I want to learn how to do French seams!



Thanks I did, and changed it again 
I figured it out.


----------



## goofyisinphilly

OK ladies, a little help please.  I am making a top for our upcoming trip.  It has a row of gathers at the top and I know I am supposed to take the threads out right?  At what point am I supposed to do that?

My practice attempt turned out ok, a few problems, but I never did get those threads out.

Thanks!


----------



## jessica52877

twob4him said:


> Hello All!
> Love those cute outfits for MK! Adorable and so are your girls!!!
> 
> We were discussing shirring and I found a blog about it...don't know if this will help anyone but I hope so!!!!
> 
> *CLICK HERE FOR THE BLOG ON SHIRRING*



Thanks! I love seeing how other people do things. 



aimeeg said:


> Hey everyone! I have not been on the boards in six weeks. We had a great trip back in March and I am looking forward to the next one! Today my DD got a package in the mail from the super talented Jessica. If you do not know already I am huge fan of her designs. Look how cute this one turned out.


[/QUOTE]

Have you been MIA for 6 weeks! Seemed like just yesterday you were posting pictures of your beautiful creations!

I love that photo best! Hannah looks really old. Do you asked often if she is older then she is? People use to ask me all the time why Dallas wasn't in school before he started Kindergarten!



sweetstitches said:


> Can I whine a little?
> 
> Our front window is leaking like CRAZY.  Actually, the ceiling where it meets the wall is leaking,  the window is leaking in 2 places, and it's leaking under the adjoining window.
> 
> We've had a ton of rain, with more in the forecast tonight.f
> 
> I'm so frustrated.  We had a window that leaked that we had to have replaced in our old house, and we've only been here 1 1/2 years.  This house is only about 6 years old.
> 
> I'm extremely allergic to mold, so it really makes me nervous having this water in the walls.  I can already see damage on the window and part of the wall, and I'm also worried about the carpet.  I have towel wadded up on every part I can, and keep changing them, but there's really nothing else I can do.
> 
> I'll try to hunt down those communion photos. They were pre-digital camera days.



Whine away! I hope the rain stops soon! I freak out about water too. I have read too many things about mold. Our bathtub leaked once (no idea how) and I freaked and made DH pull up the carpet to be sure it was dry. Which meant cutting it at Dallas' room!! He was NOT happy but I didn't care!



livndisney said:


> Thank you for the prayers and good wishes. I am hoping for a quiet night tonight. I jump every time I hear a noise outside. I have seem more police officers hanging around in the last hour than I have in all the time I have lived here. I plan to go look at some houses Monday. (Fingers crossed I will be able to find a safe place, that we can afford, that I can live in with my allergies. And it MUST have a big backyard per Morgan LOL).
> 
> On the bright side, our very own Teresajoy helped to "get my mind off" last night and invited us to meet her at the park this afternoon.(Thank you!!!!) Morgan and Arminda had such fun together.  Lydia was a little shy at first, but even I got a hug eventually!.  Cory was very sweet and posed with Samantha (Jord had a previous engagement and was not able to go LOL).
> 
> Ms. HeatherSue, your sweet neice Arminda has a message for you regarding Samantha and AG dolls LOL.
> 
> Please pray that Morgan will be able to accept moving. This is the only home in the US she has ever known. This is her security. She doesn't understand why the police can't just take the "bad" people away. (Wendy, if you have any tips?)



Pictures?

We will continue to pray. Please don't hesitate to let me know if there is something I can do. PM'ing you. 

I hope you are able to find something and I totally agree with Morgan. It has got to have a backyard!! 



KARAJ said:


> OK I think I figured out how to post pictures... So here is my attempt these are Carla C's Hemmed Peasant Dresses. I tried it in a clearance material first to see if I would really mess it up, but I was pleasantly surprised at how well they came out. I also ended up liking the material more than I thought. Heck two dresses for less than 4 bucks in material and elastic, I just can not complain.
> 
> OK I guess that it did not work. Let's try this..
> Alright that did not work either.....
> 
> OK well I guess I did not figure this out so after 4 edits lets try a link and you can click it if you want.
> 
> Nevermind it is 5 times a charm not 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my oldest daughter Arianna (Anna) excuse the Medusa hair she is naturally curly and took her pigtails out.
> 
> 
> And this is my baby Kaylynn. I took hers out because my hubby was shirtless holding her, and I did not want to risk offending anyone  I will try to get another picture of her next time she wears it. Just did not want to upset anyone. I was not sure if that would.



These are super cute! I even like the fabric. I can't believe how cheap it was to make them!


----------



## KARAJ

jessica52877 said:


> Thanks! I love seeing how other people do things.



Have you been MIA for 6 weeks! Seemed like just yesterday you were posting pictures of your beautiful creations!

I love that photo best! Hannah looks really old. Do you asked often if she is older then she is? People use to ask me all the time why Dallas wasn't in school before he started Kindergarten!



Whine away! I hope the rain stops soon! I freak out about water too. I have read too many things about mold. Our bathtub leaked once (no idea how) and I freaked and made DH pull up the carpet to be sure it was dry. Which meant cutting it at Dallas' room!! He was NOT happy but I didn't care!



Pictures?

We will continue to pray. Please don't hesitate to let me know if there is something I can do. PM'ing you. 

I hope you are able to find something and I totally agree with Morgan. It has got to have a backyard!! 



These are super cute! I even like the fabric. I can't believe how cheap it was to make them![/QUOTE]

Yep, Wal-Mart Clearance for a buck a yd!!!!!!


----------



## NaeNae

goofyisinphilly said:


> OK ladies, a little help please.  I am making a top for our upcoming trip.  It has a row of gathers at the top and I know I am supposed to take the threads out right?  At what point am I supposed to do that?
> 
> My practice attempt turned out ok, a few problems, but I never did get those threads out.
> 
> Thanks!



I don't take mine out if they aren't showing after I finish.  If they are showing then I remove them, but only after I have finished sewing it.  Hope that helps.


----------



## aimeeg

jessica52877 said:


> Thanks! I love seeing how other people do things.



Have you been MIA for 6 weeks! Seemed like just yesterday you were posting pictures of your beautiful creations!

I love that photo best! Hannah looks really old. Do you asked often if she is older then she is? People use to ask me all the time why Dallas wasn't in school before he started Kindergarten!
[/QUOTE]

You know I did not take into account our trip so it's been 8 weeks! I think I totally missed part 12. LOL 

Most people think Hannah is 7. She turned five in March but she is just a tall girl. She is the tallest in her class and in all of her activities. It was harder when she was younger because she would have toddler fits and people would look at me like why is she doing that not knowing she was 2 or 3. Ah, to be tall and skinny.


----------



## ibesue

twob4him said:


> Hello All!
> Love those cute outfits for MK! Adorable and so are your girls!!!
> 
> We were discussing shirring and I found a blog about it...don't know if this will help anyone but I hope so!!!!
> 
> *CLICK HERE FOR THE BLOG ON SHIRRING*



Thanks!  I never thought about putting elastic on the top.    But it looks nice!



aimeeg said:


> Hey everyone! I have not been on the boards in six weeks. We had a great trip back in March and I am looking forward to the next one! Today my DD got a package in the mail from the super talented Jessica. If you do not know already I am huge fan of her designs. Look how cute this one turned out.



OMGoodness that is cute!!



livndisney said:


> Thank you for the prayers and good wishes. I am hoping for a quiet night tonight. I jump every time I hear a noise outside. I have seem more police officers hanging around in the last hour than I have in all the time I have lived here. I plan to go look at some houses Monday. (Fingers crossed I will be able to find a safe place, that we can afford, that I can live in with my allergies. And it MUST have a big backyard per Morgan LOL).
> 
> On the bright side, our very own Teresajoy helped to "get my mind off" last night and invited us to meet her at the park this afternoon.(Thank you!!!!) Morgan and Arminda had such fun together.  Lydia was a little shy at first, but even I got a hug eventually!.  Cory was very sweet and posed with Samantha (Jord had a previous engagement and was not able to go LOL).
> 
> Ms. HeatherSue, your sweet neice Arminda has a message for you regarding Samantha and AG dolls LOL.
> 
> Please pray that Morgan will be able to accept moving. This is the only home in the US she has ever known. This is her security. She doesn't understand why the police can't just take the "bad" people away. (Wendy, if you have any tips?)



How fun to spend a day away from all the issues at home.  I hope you find the best place to live very soon!  I will keep you in my prayers.



KARAJ said:


> OK I think I figured out how to post pictures... So here is my attempt these are Carla C's Hemmed Peasant Dresses. I tried it in a clearance material first to see if I would really mess it up, but I was pleasantly surprised at how well they came out. I also ended up liking the material more than I thought. Heck two dresses for less than 4 bucks in material and elastic, I just can not complain.



Very cute!  And you cannot beat the price!  Can't wait to see your other little cutie!



goofyisinphilly said:


> OK ladies, a little help please.  I am making a top for our upcoming trip.  It has a row of gathers at the top and I know I am supposed to take the threads out right?  At what point am I supposed to do that?
> 
> My practice attempt turned out ok, a few problems, but I never did get those threads out.
> 
> Thanks!



I think I am one of the odd people here.  I do take out every last little thread.    So after I stitch the pieces together I double check to make sure everything is sewn correctly, then I take out the threads before I surge the seams!  If you don't want to do all that work...  check it from the front of the garment and make sure you don't see any threads.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Stephres said:


> Hey Crystal, now I want to learn how to do French seams!


They are easy. LisaZoe posted about it last summer I believe or it may have been Jessica. I don't remember who. I just know it was someone who is really good at sewing and female.

It's easy just time consuming. On the dresses that have a fully lined bodice you only have to do it on the skirt (unless you do like me and cut two 45 in wide pieces at the desired length for the skirt). All you have to do is sew your seams with a very small seam allowance with the wrong side of the fabric together and then turn everything with the right sides together and then sew the seam and make sure that you don't allow any of the other seam to show through the second seam. The cut edge ends up on the inside of the second seam. 

I don't how many do this, but to hide the cut edge of a hem I fold the hem over twice. Then the cut edge is inside the hem. I have gotten pretty good at it and I don't have to iron it down anymore. I can fold it twice while sewing it down. This became a necessity since my irons keep blowing out. I had a really nice one and it went out with the last hurricane and then a couple of weeks ago my cheapo iron went out when we had a storm come through. It is really odd that the only that ever blows is my iron. My sewing machine is plugged into the same surge protector and nothing has happened to it yet. (knock on wood)


----------



## billwendy

livndisney said:


> Please keep us in your thoughts. The "short" story is, we NEED to move. Today would be good. I have had about 3 hours of sleep as Shell and I spent most of last night filling out police reports and helping to arrest 5 bad guys. (2seperate events if you can believe it). Morgan woke up to find two undercover officers in her living room (which she thought was REALLLLLLLY cool). So I am now in panic mode searching for a new house.
> 
> 
> TeresaJoy, I tried to send you and Pm but your mailbox is full. I called but not sure I got you.



Hope you are all okay!!! Sent you a pm!!



celestialtones said:


> Hey ya'll....this is my first time posting to this thread.  I have been here looking quite often for ideas though.  After spending this past week busily sewing some outfits for my girls to wear at the World this June, this is what I ended up with.  I'm not done yet though!  I'm on a roll and have some other outfits in my mind to make for our days at Animal Kingdom and Epcot.  The ones I'm posting here are for our days in MK.  My girls both wear the same size so they can swap outfits.
> 
> I'm so excited to share so tell me what you think!!  Oh, just a disclaimer:  I didn't "create" these.  I modified and merged some Simplicity patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, this is my first time posting pictures.  So, I apologize if they don't show up.
> 
> You can view them on my blog maybe???  The addy is http://www.theoxbowgang.blogspot.com (I hope that's allowed).
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Cynthia



These are AWESOME!!! Do you mind if we case for the kids we sew for (not selling on ebay or anything?)

Love the new outfits  - dresses and tunics!!

Tinka - cant wait to see your spin on the tunic!!


----------



## Shannalee724

Help!!!!

Hey everyone!  Haven't been on in awhile, I have been super busy.  I decided that I would actually sew this evening and try out the embroidery part of my machine.  I can't figure out how to attach the emboidery foot!!!  UGH!  My directions are clear as mud.  I am missing something and it isn't attached properly.

Can anyone offer some help for an innovis 900d ???


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Shannalee724 said:


> Help!!!!
> 
> Hey everyone!  Haven't been on in awhile, I have been super busy.  I decided that I would actually sew this evening and try out the embroidery part of my machine.  I can't figure out how to attach the emboidery foot!!!  UGH!  My directions are clear as mud.  I am missing something and it isn't attached properly.
> 
> Can anyone offer some help for an innovis 900d ???


Your machine is from the same family as mine. Let me see if I can get some photos to help you along. I had a hard time doing it the first time too.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

How do I do this? for the ribbon I know I can just sew down the middle but if I go with sequins how do they get sewn on? I have to make the leash for the poodle on Joci's Fancy Nancy dress.


----------



## paysensmom

I think I have gotten in WAY over my head over here......

I ordered Carla's striped jumper pattern.

I have cut out all of the pieces. I am confused a bit. 

I cut a 38" by 5" strip for the bottom ruffle. It says to cut four. Do I cut that into fours or do I need four of that size?
If so, then I gotta get back to hobby lobby for some more fabric. 

I am so afraid to even start to sew, I am not sure I am capable.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

You need to cut out 4 of the strips.

Read throught the whole thing first then Just go one step at a time.


----------



## celestialtones

billwendy said:


> These are AWESOME!!! Do you mind if we case for the kids we sew for (not selling on ebay or anything?)



No I don't mind.  It was just taking some Simplicity patterns and modifying/merging them.  That's all.  Oh, and I'd get about half way through and think of something else to add to it. 

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Shannalee724 said:


> Help!!!!
> 
> Hey everyone!  Haven't been on in awhile, I have been super busy.  I decided that I would actually sew this evening and try out the embroidery part of my machine.  I can't figure out how to attach the emboidery foot!!!  UGH!  My directions are clear as mud.  I am missing something and it isn't attached properly.
> 
> Can anyone offer some help for an innovis 900d ???


So I don't end up telling you something that you already know. What step is giving you issues? If it is on there, but then coming off when you start embroidering, it probably isn't screwed all the way on. You have to play with it and kind of bump it around until it sits flat against the thing that the foot goes on. Then you have to tighten the screw all the way with the screwdriver thing.


----------



## Shannalee724

Tinka_Belle said:


> So I don't end up telling you something that you already know. What step is giving you issues? If it is on there, but then coming off when you start embroidering, it probably isn't screwed all the way on. You have to play with it and kind of bump it around until it sits flat against the thing that the foot goes on. Then you have to tighten the screw all the way with the screwdriver thing.



Thanks!!  That worked.  It was doing exactly that.  I just hadn't screwed it on enough.   Whew!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Shannalee724 said:


> Thanks!!  That worked.  It was doing exactly that.  I just hadn't screwed it on enough.   Whew!


I got so frustrated the first time that I tried to embroider, because the foot kept falling off. I was about to give up and then I realized that it wasn't on there all the way. I had to play with it to get it to stay on there. It doesn't go on as easy as you would think that it would.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

twob4him said:


> Has anyone sewn a Feliz dress????? Could you understand the directions?
> 
> I bought the pattern and the directions that came with it might as well be in German...they make absolutely no sense...thank goodness that Studio Tantrum has a short tutorial with pics on their site...I hope I can follow it !!! Does anyone have better directions???



I didnt even find the studio tantrum tutorial all that great. i didnt use the printed instructions at all. Try this.....
http://trilliumdesign.blogspot.com/2008/11/feliz-sew-along.html


----------



## twob4him

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I didnt even find the studio tantrum tutorial all that great. i didnt use the printed instructions at all. Try this.....
> http://trilliumdesign.blogspot.com/2008/11/feliz-sew-along.html



Nicole you are the best!!! Thanks so much for that link...it's exactly what I needed! I see that it is sort of easy but labor intensive with all of the ruffles etc....but you would think for $14 they would include directions. Obviously Studio Tantrum got some complaints cause they did include a short tutorial on their website..but nothing as nice as what Trillium Design came up with. Thanks again Nicole!!! I am making a princess dress!


----------



## MiniGirl

Thanks everyone for the kind comments about my Phineas and Isabella dress. Things have been busy around here. I'm trying to finish up some orders before starting the next group. We are finishing up our homeschool curriculum with our oldest, and doing all the busy end of the school year stuff with our youngest at her school, and getting ready for our VBS which is the first week of June (1st - 5th), so it is just a busy, busy time around here, but a fun time, too, so no complaints.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> How do I do this? for the ribbon I know I can just sew down the middle but if I go with sequins how do they get sewn on? I have to make the leash for the poodle on Joci's Fancy Nancy dress.



Personally, I would use glue. Something like E6000 (I think that is the name of it.) is washable and perfect for this sort of thing.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> You need to cut out 4 of the strips.
> 
> Read throught the whole thing first then Just go one step at a time.



I always read the entire pattern instructions before starting as well. I think it actually saves time in the long run.



aimeeg said:


> Hey everyone! I have not been on the boards in six weeks. We had a great trip back in March and I am looking forward to the next one! Today my DD got a package in the mail from the super talented Jessica. If you do not know already I am huge fan of her designs. Look how cute this one turned out.



Nice job, Jessica. You have been making some fab girl clothes lately. I love this. 

Aimee, Hannah looks so pretty and so grown up with her hair down. I had no idea it was that long.

So, how is the fabric fast going? How much longer or has your deadline already passed? Yeah, I never mentioned you were doing this to the dh because I'm sure he would LOVE the idea and suggest it I try it myself. Ack!!! What would I do?!?!





celestialtones said:


> Hey ya'll....this is my first time posting to this thread.  I'm so excited to share so tell me what you think!!  Oh, just a disclaimer:  I didn't "create" these.  I modified and merged some Simplicity patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, this is my first time posting pictures.  So, I apologize if they don't show up.
> 
> You can view them on my blog maybe???  The addy is http://www.theoxbowgang.blogspot.com (I hope that's allowed).
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Cynthia



I think they are adorable and perfect for the warm weather down here.



twob4him said:


> Nicole you are the best!!! Thanks so much for that link...it's exactly what I needed! I see that it is sort of easy but labor intensive with all of the ruffles etc....but you would think for $14 they would include directions. Obviously Studio Tantrum got some complaints cause they did include a short tutorial on their website..but nothing as nice as what Trillium Design came up with. Thanks again Nicole!!! I am making a princess dress!



European patterns are very scarce on directions. I remember the first time I tried to make one. It was an easy pattern (Anna), and I knew what needed to be done, but I was trying to follow the directions. Ack!!! Too confusing. I love the patterns though. Between those and the YCMT patterns, I almost never use pattern from the big commercial pattern makers anymore.


----------



## minnie2

aimeeg said:


> Hey everyone! I have not been on the boards in six weeks. We had a great trip back in March and I am looking forward to the next one! Today my DD got a package in the mail from the super talented Jessica. If you do not know already I am huge fan of her designs. Look how cute this one turned out.


[/QUOTE]Great job Jessica!



sweetstitches said:


> PrincessKell,
> Can I whine a little?
> 
> Our front window is leaking like CRAZY.  Actually, the ceiling where it meets the wall is leaking,  the window is leaking in 2 places, and it's leaking under the adjoining window.
> 
> We've had a ton of rain, with more in the forecast tonight.f
> 
> I'm so frustrated.  We had a window that leaked that we had to have replaced in our old house, and we've only been here 1 1/2 years.  This house is only about 6 years old.
> 
> I'm extremely allergic to mold, so it really makes me nervous having this water in the walls.  I can already see damage on the window and part of the wall, and I'm also worried about the carpet.  I have towel wadded up on every part I can, and keep changing them, but there's really nothing else I can do.
> 
> I'll try to hunt down those communion photos. They were pre-digital camera days.


Oh NO!  I really hope you can get it fixed ASAP!  
I have lived in a 100 + yr old house and a brand new house and frankly it really doesn't matter how old the house is there is ALWAYS problems with it!  
The day we moved into our house in GA which was built for us we had a HUGE leak and had to replace all the carpet and padding  in the hallway.  Not pretty!  



livndisney said:


> Thank you for the prayers and good wishes. I am hoping for a quiet night tonight. I jump every time I hear a noise outside. I have seem more police officers hanging around in the last hour than I have in all the time I have lived here. I plan to go look at some houses Monday. (Fingers crossed I will be able to find a safe place, that we can afford, that I can live in with my allergies. And it MUST have a big backyard per Morgan LOL).
> 
> On the bright side, our very own Teresajoy helped to "get my mind off" last night and invited us to meet her at the park this afternoon.(Thank you!!!!) Morgan and Arminda had such fun together.  Lydia was a little shy at first, but even I got a hug eventually!.  Cory was very sweet and posed with Samantha (Jord had a previous engagement and was not able to go LOL).
> 
> Ms. HeatherSue, your sweet neice Arminda has a message for you regarding Samantha and AG dolls LOL.
> 
> Please pray that Morgan will be able to accept moving. This is the only home in the US she has ever known. This is her security. She doesn't understand why the police can't just take the "bad" people away. (Wendy, if you have any tips?)


How fun you got to go hang out with friends at the World!!!!  
Good luck finding the perfect house!  Morgan will be fine.  I moved a ton as a kid and after awhile it became no big deal.  My mom always made it an adventure.  What she did do for me and for my kids when we moved here was she used to always give me friends for the new house.  I remember once she knitted me these great dolls.  Which I wish we new where they where!  When we moved her Nikki got Samantha.   Mine where always left in my room so I had friends in the new house.  Since Morgan LOVES her dolls maybe that would help her through the transition?



KARAJ said:


> OK I think I figured out how to post pictures... So here is my attempt these are Carla C's Hemmed Peasant Dresses. I tried it in a clearance material first to see if I would really mess it up, but I was pleasantly surprised at how well they came out. I also ended up liking the material more than I thought. Heck two dresses for less than 4 bucks in material and elastic, I just can not complain.
> 
> OK I guess that it did not work. Let's try this..
> Alright that did not work either.....
> 
> OK well I guess I did not figure this out so after 4 edits lets try a link and you can click it if you want.
> 
> Nevermind it is 5 times a charm not 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my oldest daughter Arianna (Anna) excuse the Medusa hair she is naturally curly and took her pigtails out.
> 
> 
> And this is my baby Kaylynn. I took hers out because my hubby was shirtless holding her, and I did not want to risk offending anyone  I will try to get another picture of her next time she wears it. Just did not want to upset anyone. I was not sure if that would.


Very cute.  I just love the peasant dress pattern!


Stephres said:


> I used pinking shears for a long time before I got a serger, but maybe try a zig zag overcast if it is really ravel-y? Loved your adoption story told from the other view.
> 
> 
> 
> I left mine loose but it did keep slipping around so I think I will tack it down by the side seams. I don't think it will be too difficult?
> 
> My mom made Megan's Easter dress last year like that. She gathered the tie and then sewed it onto the side seam. We can try it together!
> 
> 
> 
> Keep trying!
> 
> Hey Crystal, now I want to learn how to do French seams!


Ok Let's learn together maybe just tacking at the side seams would work.  How did it wash did the front of it get all twisted?  Do you think maybe top stitching it i the front would work?

 I would like to learn the french seams too!  



goofyisinphilly said:


> OK ladies, a little help please.  I am making a top for our upcoming trip.  It has a row of gathers at the top and I know I am supposed to take the threads out right?  At what point am I supposed to do that?
> 
> My practice attempt turned out ok, a few problems, but I never did get those threads out.
> 
> Thanks!


If they don't show I leave them...


----------



## minnie2

Here are some tutorials on French seams.  They seem easy enough BUt i am trying to figure out when and where it is best to use them?

http://www.sewneau.com/how.to/french.seam.html
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvb2TaHUu-U


----------



## Stephres

minnie2 said:


> Ok Let's learn together maybe just tacking at the side seams would work.  How did it wash did the front of it get all twisted?  Do you think maybe top stitching it i the front would work?



I just checked, she handstitched on the bottom all around the front so it doesn't show (slip stitch?). Perfect little even stitches all the way from side seam to side seam. Let me tell you mine would not look that nice! The topstitching on the sash is optional so you could put it all together and then top stitch it to the dress I bet. I already topstitched mine though.


----------



## minnie2

Stephres said:


> I just checked, she handstitched on the bottom all around the front so it doesn't show (slip stitch?). Perfect little even stitches all the way from side seam to side seam. Let me tell you mine would not look that nice! The topstitching on the sash is optional so you could put it all together and then top stitch it to the dress I bet. I already topstitched mine though.


Sounds like something my MIL would do!  My MIL wanted to make my kids cute quick fleece blanket  but couldn't get one of my old sewing machines to work( before I really started sewing) so she figured it was easier to HAND sew the entire blanket all PERFECT  and even all around then embroidered their names on it.  When it comes to sewing I have given up on comparing my stuff to my MIL's since her is PERFECT!  

Since you already Top stitched then what about sewing just the side seams to this time and see if that works.  You get to be the ginny pig!


----------



## SallyfromDE

celestialtones said:


> We're going from 6/14 to 6/21 for our FIRST EVER trip to the World!!!!  I'm so very excited (can ya tell?) and even my hubby admitted to me last night that he's feeling a little excited also!  When I first suggested Disney for our summer vacay this year, he rolled his eyes at me and gave me a Tim Allen grunt.



We'll be there the same time. I hope I can handle the heat. I will keep an eye out for your kids customs. 



ibesue said:


> I think I am one of the odd people here.  I do take out every last little thread.    So after I stitch the pieces together I double check to make sure everything is sewn correctly, then I take out the threads before I surge the seams!  If you don't want to do all that work...  check it from the front of the garment and make sure you don't see any threads.



I usually do to. Unless it happens to be a reall PITA! Then I just make sure I get what shows. 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> How do I do this? for the ribbon I know I can just sew down the middle but if I go with sequins how do they get sewn on? I have to make the leash for the poodle on Joci's Fancy Nancy dress.



The leash on my skirt was just a zig zag. But with sequin, I usually just whip stitch from the back with an occassional knot in case a part of it comes loose. I do think there is a foot you can use for sequin and pearls.


----------



## MiniGirl

minnie2 said:


> Here are some tutorials on French seams.  They seem easy enough BUt i am trying to figure out when and where it is best to use them?
> 
> http://www.sewneau.com/how.to/french.seam.html
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvb2TaHUu-U



Personally, I only use French seams when I am making something with sheer fabric. I have also used them when making an unlined garment for someone with super sensitive skin. That is very rare though.


----------



## aimeeg

Eva- The fabric fast has gone fairly well. Hannah broke it twice. LOL Once on vacation and once for a dress for the zoo. I broke it three times so far. I bought fabric for Easter and was really bummed because I never got to the dresses. It was a crazy couple of weeks around Easter. The second time was at my favorite quilt shop. I bought two coordinating polka dots and some polka dot trim. Finally, I could not wait on Michael Miller's hula hut. I ordered that and a mermaid print online last week. I am really not upset with myself about the little slip ups. 

I think my 100 day mark is around May 30th. There is a big quilt show in early June I am looking forward to going to. I think the fast has been great because I have had a lot of fun using what I have. Even after the fast is over I am going to be really selective with what I buy. I am also considering selling off a lot of my licensed fabric because I have learned I just don't use it. I think I bought a lot of it because I had the "once it gone- it's gone" mentality. There are a lot of prints I just will not use ever.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

sweetstitches said:


> PrincessKell,  I'm sorry.  How did I read your post and miss that it's your birthday this weekend.
> Happy Birthday!


PrincessKell, Happy birthday!  I hope it is all you want it to be.


sweetstitches said:


> Can I whine a little?
> 
> Our front window is leaking like CRAZY.  Actually, the ceiling where it meets the wall is leaking,  the window is leaking in 2 places, and it's leaking under the adjoining window.
> 
> We've had a ton of rain, with more in the forecast tonight.f
> 
> I'm so frustrated.  We had a window that leaked that we had to have replaced in our old house, and we've only been here 1 1/2 years.  This house is only about 6 years old.
> 
> I'm extremely allergic to mold, so it really makes me nervous having this water in the walls.  I can already see damage on the window and part of the wall, and I'm also worried about the carpet.  I have towel wadded up on every part I can, and keep changing them, but there's really nothing else I can do.


I am so sorry about the water and the damage.  Did you get someone out to look at it yet?  Has the rain stopped?  If you keep it as dry as you can and also use a vinegar rinse it will help keep the mold down.  Sounds like the window may have to come out of is it damage in the roof above the window?  I pray the rain lets up and you can have peace.



livndisney said:


> Thank you for the prayers and good wishes. I am hoping for a quiet night tonight. I jump every time I hear a noise outside. I have seem more police officers hanging around in the last hour than I have in all the time I have lived here. I plan to go look at some houses Monday. (Fingers crossed I will be able to find a safe place, that we can afford, that I can live in with my allergies. And it MUST have a big backyard per Morgan LOL).
> 
> Please pray that Morgan will be able to accept moving. This is the only home in the US she has ever known. This is her security. She doesn't understand why the police can't just take the "bad" people away. (Wendy, if you have any tips?)


Wow, I read what happen and you are a better person than I am.  There would be bodies on the floor.  I hope you stay safe and find a new house.  Morgan will love her new home because you will love it.  I wondered if having a dog is something you might consider?  Bad guys don't like dogs because of the noise and the bitting.  Just a thought.


KARAJ said:


> OK I think I figured out how to post pictures... So here is my attempt these are Carla C's Hemmed Peasant Dresses. I tried it in a clearance material first to see if I would really mess it up, but I was pleasantly surprised at how well they came out. I also ended up liking the material more than I thought. Heck two dresses for less than 4 bucks in material and elastic, I just can not complain.


Very cute dress and did a good job.


----------



## MiniGirl

aimeeg said:


> Eva- The fabric fast has gone fairly well. Hannah broke it twice. LOL Once on vacation and once for a dress for the zoo. I broke it three times so far. I bought fabric for Easter and was really bummed because I never got to the dresses. It was a crazy couple of weeks around Easter. The second time was at my favorite quilt shop. I bought two coordinating polka dots and some polka dot trim. Finally, I could not wait on Michael Miller's hula hut. I ordered that and a mermaid print online last week. I am really not upset with myself about the little slip ups.
> 
> I think my 100 day mark is around May 30th. There is a big quilt show in early June I am looking forward to going to. I think the fast has been great because I have had a lot of fun using what I have. Even after the fast is over I am going to be really selective with what I buy. *I am also considering selling off a lot of my licensed fabric because I have learned I just don't use it. I think I bought a lot of it because I had the "once it gone- it's gone" mentality. There are a lot of prints I just will not use ever*.



I hear this, and I should learn from your restraint. However, I will confess that I came home from the fabric store last night with the "rest of the bolt" of the Fancy Nancy fabric and about 2 yards of a Tink fabric I had never seen. On the way home, I'm thinking about what I could use the Tink fabric for. It has a white background with Tink in blue and some black and pink flowers (or something like that). I mean not traditional green Tink at all, and it is all in a horizontal pattern. I like it but do not know what I'm going to do with this "had to have" fabric.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

froggy33 said:


> And now back to shirring...
> I am making my daughter a peasant top (Dainty Desings).  It went together VERY easily.  I decided to shirr the neck and arms to get it to gather and I thought all went well until I tried it on my little one.  The neck is huge!  I think one reason is I didn't shirr tight enough??  It was my first time and I thought it went really well but who knows - I was really just happy that I got it to do some kind of gather after all the problems I heard about on here.
> 
> Heather - I use the same brother machine you do.  I set my tension to 9 and my length to 5.  I used regular cotton thread on top and elastic pulled somewhat taut in the bobbin.  I did backstitch at beginning and end (should I not?)  It did gather, but it does not stretch.  Any ideas??
> 
> Thanks so much!



I don't adjust the tension when I shirr.  I don't know that that's your problem, but it could be.



celestialtones said:


> Hey ya'll....this is my first time posting to this thread.  I have been here looking quite often for ideas though.  After spending this past week busily sewing some outfits for my girls to wear at the World this June, this is what I ended up with.  I'm not done yet though!  I'm on a roll and have some other outfits in my mind to make for our days at Animal Kingdom and Epcot.  The ones I'm posting here are for our days in MK.  My girls both wear the same size so they can swap outfits.
> 
> I'm so excited to share so tell me what you think!!  Oh, just a disclaimer:  I didn't "create" these.  I modified and merged some Simplicity patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, this is my first time posting pictures.  So, I apologize if they don't show up.
> 
> You can view them on my blog maybe???  The addy is http://www.theoxbowgang.blogspot.com (I hope that's allowed).
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Cynthia



Those are sooo cute! 



kimmylaj said:


> hi all
> life is still a little hectic with dr's appts and all but i did get a chance to put together a dress for a fancy nancy party we are going to this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry its so big



She is adorable!  So is the dress.


I seem to have missed the other Fancy Nancy dress.  Very cute.  I'm currently hiding all Fancy Nancy pics from my girls.  She's VERY popular in our house.

Cindee, I'll be praying that you find the perfect new home fast.  *HUGS* to Morgan.  I'm sure she'll be ok once she gets settled.  She will still have her family & that's the important thing.

Linnette, I hope things work for you & your family.  I'll be praying for you.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I can't find the cute pictures of Scrappy but that dog is so cute.


minnie2 said:


> This is a dress for Nikki's BFF but she is modeling it for me it is big o her she has her pj's under it!


You are so nice to make clothes for the BFF


Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I'
> Abby received her First Communion.
> Here is DD outside the church


The dress is beautiful and so are your children.  Congratulations on such a wonderful time.


celestialtones said:


> Cynthia


Cynthia, Disney is always a great excuse to sew.  You did a super job on the clothes.  Keep up the good work.


kimmylaj said:


> sorry its so big


I love that dress.  Just something for the weekend.  You kill me.  It is lovely.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

sweetstitches said:


> Someone's probably already commented, since I'm still so far behind, but that has to be the new one, the Quatro (or something like that.)  I have the 4500D and didn't pay 1/2 that.



How do you like the 4500D?  It looks like a really cool machine.



tricia said:


>



Those are really cute!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> http://www.keepsakequilting.com/productdetail/7329.htm



Oooh..how cute are those!  I could never talk dh into cloth diapering.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Thank you all for your prayers!  THEY WORKED!!!!!
> 
> Mom just called and Granny is doing better and we were able to get her back into the nursing home (the one near my mom) and Granny could not be happier about it!  All the doctors agreed that she needed to be there and one DR even wrote a letter to Social Services on her behalf...without being asked or telling us....we found out from her social worker!  We are so happy and now my mom can relax!  THANKS again to all of you for you kind words and prayers!



That is great news!  So glad that your granny is doing better.



Out to Sea Lee said:


>



Love the outfit, and the matching hair bows.



PrincessKell said:


> hi everyone! Life has been life here lately. We have been sick. I swear I posted this already, but I didn't see it anymore!  I love everything that has been posted lately.
> 
> Georgia had open house tonight, and it was very cute. She made the sweetest penguin. I made her a pair of capris to wear. they are so simple to make I just love how they whip up so fast.  I took pictures but I haven't loaded them to the computer yet.
> 
> Im going campin for my birthday this weekend with some of my girlfriends. Georgia is going to her dads. It should be fun. Beach camping is awesome!



HAPPY BIRTHDAY and have a great weekend.  Have fun camping.



MouseTriper said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!!  I am very excited!!!



I must have missed your original post, but CONGRATULATIONS!!  I am so happy for you!!



Dreamer & Wisher said:


>



Love her First Communion dress..and what a beautiful family.



livndisney said:


> Please keep us in your thoughts. The "short" story is, we NEED to move. Today would be good. I have had about 3 hours of sleep as Shell and I spent most of last night filling out police reports and helping to arrest 5 bad guys. (2seperate events if you can believe it). Morgan woke up to find two undercover officers in her living room (which she thought was REALLLLLLLY cool). So I am now in panic mode searching for a new house.
> 
> 
> TeresaJoy, I tried to send you and Pm but your mailbox is full. I called but not sure I got you.



How scary!  You and your family are in my prayers.  Hope you find a new house soon.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> TIA, Carol



Love the Fancy Nancy outfit..too cute!  My dd loves Fancy Nancy.



celestialtones said:


>




Oooh.>I really like them with the shorts...I love the Snow White especially!



kimmylaj said:


> hi



I need to make a trip to Joann's to see if they have that fabric.  Love it!



KARAJ said:


>



That turned out really well.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I didnt even find the studio tantrum tutorial all that great. i didnt use the printed instructions at all. Try this.....
> http://trilliumdesign.blogspot.com/2008/11/feliz-sew-along.html



That is the same tutorial that I used.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

PrincessKell said:


> hi everyone! Life has been life here lately. We have been sick. I swear I posted this already, but I didn't see it anymore!  I love everything that has been posted lately.
> 
> Georgia had open house tonight, and it was very cute. She made the sweetest penguin. I made her a pair of capris to wear. they are so simple to make I just love how they whip up so fast.  I took pictures but I haven't loaded them to the computer yet.
> 
> Im going campin for my birthday this weekend with some of my girlfriends. Georgia is going to her dads. It should be fun. Beach camping is awesome!


It is your Birthday.  Have fun camping.  



tricia said:


> Well, since I made the Cinderella dress with the pillowcase for a Birthday present last week I have had requests from others to purchase them.  Here are 2 I did for ladies I work with.  The jumper style one is for our receptionists 7 yr old daughter, and the halter style for the bookkeepers 3 yr old granddaughter.


I just think this is super.  Do you mind if I case it to use if I do a big give this fall?


MiniGirl said:


> I hear this, and I should learn from your restraint. However, I will confess that I came home from the fabric store last night with the "rest of the bolt" of the Fancy Nancy fabric and about 2 yards of a Tink fabric I had never seen. On the way home, I'm thinking about what I could use the Tink fabric for. It has a white background with Tink in blue and some black and pink flowers (or something like that). I mean not traditional green Tink at all, and it is all in a horizontal pattern. I like it but do not know what I'm going to do with this "had to have" fabric.


Oh, you are so bad!  But I want to see pictures of the fabric!  I had a serious fall down and bought a very expensive piece of luggage.  It is Burton and has a zebra graphic on the outside.  Very kull.

I think I am caught up now.  DH and DSS are gone for the weekend.  Vegas Baby so DS and I are home alone.  It is suppose to be nice outside this weekend.  I will cut the 2 acres I call my yard and try the round up again.  I do have to finish the Big Give skirt today!!!!  I am playing with the ruffler now to see how it works.  Thanks Bonita for the ruffler.  I only broke 4 needles now.  I also have the cost analysis for work to finish and clean the house.  FUN.  I hope everyone has a great weekend.  I know we are getting close to moving and I am watching.


----------



## Karenj2

Y'all are KILLING me!!  I was dreaming all night long of ways to modify a sun dress to make it look like Cinderella's dress for my niece, and I don't even sew!!!

I shouldn't have ever started looking at this thread.  Now I have to learn how to sew, get the right fabric, and get a dress made in two months!


----------



## KARAJ

MinnieVanMom said:


> Oh I am so glad to read that you broke needles also. I was starting to think I really screwed up my ruffler, I tried it yesterday for the first time and broke two needles, I think it was making my needle screw loose. So glad to hear I am not the only one.  I still really like it so far though. Having 2 girls it should come in really handy.


----------



## minnie2

MiniGirl said:


> I hear this, and I should learn from your restraint. However, I will confess that I came home from the fabric store last night with the "rest of the bolt" of the Fancy Nancy fabric and about 2 yards of a Tink fabric I had never seen. On the way home, I'm thinking about what I could use the Tink fabric for. It has a white background with Tink in blue and some black and pink flowers (or something like that). I mean not traditional green Tink at all, and it is all in a horizontal pattern. I like it but do not know what I'm going to do with this "had to have" fabric.


I got that same Tink Fabric yesterday!  It is really cute.  To me it is a more mature tink print.  Of course I walked around the store trying to figure out what to do with it in the end I figured I would sit with a it a bit and at worst case it would be cute pj's for DD.  Though I did find some pink fabric I am using for something else that would be cute with it ad there where a few back swirly fabrics I though would be cute.  It was a must have Tink fabric though!!!!!



Karenj2 said:


> Y'all are KILLING me!!  I was dreaming all night long of ways to modify a sun dress to make it look like Cinderella's dress for my niece, and I don't even sew!!!
> 
> I shouldn't have ever started looking at this thread.  Now I have to learn how to sew, get the right fabric, and get a dress made in two months!


So go for it!  Check out youcanmakethis.com most patterns there are super easy especially the ones by CarlaC.


----------



## mirandag819

minnie2 said:


> I got that same Tink Fabric yesterday!  It is really cute.  To me it is a more mature tink print.  Of course I walked around the store trying to figure out what to do with it in the end I figured I would sit with a it a bit and at worst case it would be cute pj's for DD.  Though I did find some pink fabric I am using for something else that would be cute with it ad there where a few back swirly fabrics I though would be cute.  It was a must have Tink fabric though!!!!!
> 
> So go for it!  Check out youcanmakethis.com most patterns there are super easy especially the ones by CarlaC.



HAHA that makes 3 of us who got that fabric yesterday...... I bought it too and don't know what I am going to do with it, I figured if nothing else I could make DD a simple sundress out of it, but I want to think of something better to do with it.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

minnie2 said:


> I got that same Tink Fabric yesterday!  It is really cute.  To me it is a more mature tink print.  Of course I walked around the store trying to figure out what to do with it in the end I figured I would sit with a it a bit and at worst case it would be cute pj's for DD.  Though I did find some pink fabric I am using for something else that would be cute with it ad there where a few back swirly fabrics I though would be cute.  It was a must have Tink fabric though!!!!!
> 
> So go for it!  Check out youcanmakethis.com most patterns there are super easy especially the ones by CarlaC.



Can someone post pictures of the new Tink fabric?  I don't think I have seen it before.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

KARAJ said:


> Oh I am so glad to read that you broke needles also. I was starting to think I really screwed up my ruffler, I tried it yesterday for the first time and broke two needles, I think it was making my needle screw loose. So glad to hear I am not the only one.  I still really like it so far though. Having 2 girls it should come in really handy.




Kara,

I found that the ruffler screw to the top right needs to really be tighten down hard after you line up the needle hole.  Then check it often as the screw loosens up after just a bit.  I have printed out the guide from YCMT and going thru the instructions again.  Good luck


----------



## paysensmom

paysensmom said:


> I think I have gotten in WAY over my head over here......
> 
> I ordered Carla's striped jumper pattern.
> 
> I have cut out all of the pieces. I am confused a bit.
> 
> I cut a 38" by 5" strip for the bottom ruffle. It says to cut four. Do I cut that into fours or do I need four of that size?
> If so, then I gotta get back to hobby lobby for some more fabric.
> 
> I am so afraid to even start to sew, I am not sure I am capable.



Anybody care to help me out?


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone,

Happy Weekend!

I was wondering  - those of you who do the wristlets - STEPH - what do you do for a closure, and when do you sew it on??? If you use velcro, do you try to stitch that on before you do the folding inside out thing???

Tonight is the night we are watching Daniel so his parents can go to his big sisters recital. His little brothers are going to his grandmoms - but he wanted to go to Uncle Billy and Aunt Wendy's house - soooo, Im picking up all the throw rugs, getting Zoey's toys and bones picked up, getting in his favorite snacks (yellow gator aid and frito's), the basement is all picked up (in case he wants to play pool), Wii remotes are charged - am I forgetting anything? I just want him to feel comfortable here and I dont want him to fall!! He is using his walker still, but I hear he kind of "forgets" it inside the house and grabs onto furniture instead!!! Im a little nervous, not sure why - the last time he was at our house for a bit was when we moved last year at this time - he was climbing our trees, running up and down steps, carrying heavy boxes, up in the rafters of our garage - ugh - I cant believe we are in this place right now - BUT - I am so thankful his counts are up enough that Bill can take him to BURGER KING (why this is Daniel's favorite, im not sure) for dinner!!!

Thanks, Wendy


----------



## jessica52877

paysensmom said:


> Anybody care to help me out?



Sorry, I read this earlier but thought someone answered already. You cut 4 of them for the ruffle.


----------



## jessica52877

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Happy Weekend!
> 
> I was wondering  - those of you who do the wristlets - STEPH - what do you do for a closure, and when do you sew it on??? If you use velcro, do you try to stitch that on before you do the folding inside out thing???
> 
> Tonight is the night we are watching Daniel so his parents can go to his big sisters recital. His little brothers are going to his grandmoms - but he wanted to go to Uncle Billy and Aunt Wendy's house - soooo, Im picking up all the throw rugs, getting Zoey's toys and bones picked up, getting in his favorite snacks (yellow gator aid and frito's), the basement is all picked up (in case he wants to play pool), Wii remotes are charged - am I forgetting anything? I just want him to feel comfortable here and I dont want him to fall!! He is using his walker still, but I hear he kind of "forgets" it inside the house and grabs onto furniture instead!!! Im a little nervous, not sure why - the last time he was at our house for a bit was when we moved last year at this time - he was climbing our trees, running up and down steps, carrying heavy boxes, up in the rafters of our garage - ugh - I cant believe we are in this place right now - BUT - I am so thankful his counts are up enough that Bill can take him to BURGER KING (why this is Daniel's favorite, im not sure) for dinner!!!
> 
> Thanks, Wendy



You are always so thoughtful Wendy! It will all be okay! You guys are the best aunt and uncle! Give Daniel a hug for me!


----------



## SallyfromDE

paysensmom said:


> Anybody care to help me out?



Sorry, someone had answered. You need 4 of the same cut.


----------



## ibesue

aimeeg said:


> Eva- The fabric fast has gone fairly well. Hannah broke it twice. LOL Once on vacation and once for a dress for the zoo. I broke it three times so far. I bought fabric for Easter and was really bummed because I never got to the dresses. It was a crazy couple of weeks around Easter. The second time was at my favorite quilt shop. I bought two coordinating polka dots and some polka dot trim. Finally, I could not wait on Michael Miller's hula hut. I ordered that and a mermaid print online last week. I am really not upset with myself about the little slip ups.
> 
> I think my 100 day mark is around May 30th. There is a big quilt show in early June I am looking forward to going to. I think the fast has been great because I have had a lot of fun using what I have. Even after the fast is over I am going to be really selective with what I buy. I am also considering selling off a lot of my licensed fabric because I have learned I just don't use it. I think I bought a lot of it because I had the "once it gone- it's gone" mentality. There are a lot of prints I just will not use ever.



Congrats!!  I have only been buying what I need.  Well, except a couple of weeks ago when the calicos were 40%....



Karenj2 said:


> Y'all are KILLING me!!  I was dreaming all night long of ways to modify a sun dress to make it look like Cinderella's dress for my niece, and I don't even sew!!!
> 
> I shouldn't have ever started looking at this thread.  Now I have to learn how to sew, get the right fabric, and get a dress made in two months!



You can do it!!!  



paysensmom said:


> Anybody care to help me out?



I thought someone had said you need to cut 4 strips and then sew them all together!  Just let us know if you have other questions!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Happy Weekend!
> 
> I was wondering  - those of you who do the wristlets - STEPH - what do you do for a closure, and when do you sew it on??? If you use velcro, do you try to stitch that on before you do the folding inside out thing???
> 
> Tonight is the night we are watching Daniel so his parents can go to his big sisters recital. His little brothers are going to his grandmoms - but he wanted to go to Uncle Billy and Aunt Wendy's house - soooo, Im picking up all the throw rugs, getting Zoey's toys and bones picked up, getting in his favorite snacks (yellow gator aid and frito's), the basement is all picked up (in case he wants to play pool), Wii remotes are charged - am I forgetting anything? I just want him to feel comfortable here and I dont want him to fall!! He is using his walker still, but I hear he kind of "forgets" it inside the house and grabs onto furniture instead!!! Im a little nervous, not sure why - the last time he was at our house for a bit was when we moved last year at this time - he was climbing our trees, running up and down steps, carrying heavy boxes, up in the rafters of our garage - ugh - I cant believe we are in this place right now - BUT - I am so thankful his counts are up enough that Bill can take him to BURGER KING (why this is Daniel's favorite, im not sure) for dinner!!!
> 
> Thanks, Wendy



You are such a great Aunt!!  You will have fun with him tonight!  And my DH likes Burger King too??  Weirdo's!


----------



## Stephres

billwendy said:


> I was wondering  - those of you who do the wristlets - STEPH - what do you do for a closure, and when do you sew it on??? If you use velcro, do you try to stitch that on before you do the folding inside out thing???



I have for the most part used snaps with a tool, you put those on after you are all done and no sewing is involved. I did use velcro once and you are kind of on your own with it; I tried to figure out where to place it and sewed it on before I sewed the whole thing together. Of course I put it on the wrong side and had to rip it out and try again! How about I measure where to put them and let you know...give me a minute...


----------



## HeatherSue

Karenj2 said:


> Y'all are KILLING me!!  I was dreaming all night long of ways to modify a sun dress to make it look like Cinderella's dress for my niece, and I don't even sew!!!
> 
> I shouldn't have ever started looking at this thread.  Now I have to learn how to sew, get the right fabric, and get a dress made in two months!


 to our world!  I usually lose out on sleep while laying there dreaming up an outfit!   You can do it!!  Just buy a CarlaC pattern from www.youcanmakethis.com to get started.  The easy fit pants and the portrait peasant top are probably the easiest ones. But, the simply sweet jumper and the sophie tunic are really easy, too!  



paysensmom said:


> Anybody care to help me out?


Someone answered right after you posted.  Then, it moved on to a new page, so you must have missed it! Good luck with the dress!! 



livndisney said:


> Thank you for the prayers and good wishes. I am hoping for a quiet night tonight. I jump every time I hear a noise outside. I have seem more police officers hanging around in the last hour than I have in all the time I have lived here. I plan to go look at some houses Monday. (Fingers crossed I will be able to find a safe place, that we can afford, that I can live in with my allergies. And it MUST have a big backyard per Morgan LOL).
> 
> On the bright side, our very own Teresajoy helped to "get my mind off" last night and invited us to meet her at the park this afternoon.(Thank you!!!!) Morgan and Arminda had such fun together.  Lydia was a little shy at first, but even I got a hug eventually!.  Cory was very sweet and posed with Samantha (Jord had a previous engagement and was not able to go LOL).
> 
> Ms. HeatherSue, your sweet neice Arminda has a message for you regarding Samantha and AG dolls LOL.
> 
> Please pray that Morgan will be able to accept moving. This is the only home in the US she has ever known. This is her security. She doesn't understand why the police can't just take the "bad" people away. (Wendy, if you have any tips?)


I can't imagine what kind of message Arminda has for me.  

I can't believe what's going on around your house!  I hope you can find something nice, very quickly!  



aimeeg said:


> Most people think Hannah is 7. She turned five in March but she is just a tall girl. She is the tallest in her class and in all of her activities. It was harder when she was younger because she would have toddler fits and people would look at me like why is she doing that not knowing she was 2 or 3. Ah, to be tall and skinny.


Tessa and Sawyer are the same way.  Tessa is the 2nd tallest in her class because one boy is an absolute GIANT!  It's embarassing when Sawyer acts his age because people have been thinking he was 4 for a while (he's 2).  I'm so glad they're taking after Daddy instead of Mommy!  




Tinka_Belle said:


> They are easy. LisaZoe posted about it last summer I believe or it may have been Jessica. I don't remember who. I just know it was someone who is really good at sewing and female.


That really narrows it down! 
\



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> How do I do this? for the ribbon I know I can just sew down the middle but if I go with sequins how do they get sewn on? I have to make the leash for the poodle on Joci's Fancy Nancy dress.



I think most people hand sew sequins on.  I hate hand sewing, so I avoid it!


----------



## Stephres

Ok, if you are following the patten:

Fold the rectangle in half. The fold will mark the top of the wallet/wristlet. Measure an inch down from the fold and sew the fuzzy side of the velcro to the inside of the wallet/wristlet.

Complete the next part of the directions: Sew around leaving a hole, cut the corners, turn rightside out and press, topstitch the side with the opening and fold up that side. Now you can fold over your flap and mark where you want the coordinating velcro to be. Sew the matching piece of velcro to the outside fabric. 

Then finish the wallet/wristlet as instructed. You should have a velcro closure that's invisible. Let me know if you need pictures.

Don't worry too much about Daniel. I hope you three have a great time!


----------



## HeatherSue

Stephres said:


> Ok, if you are following the patten:
> 
> Fold the rectangle in half. The fold will mark the top of the wallet/wristlet. Measure an inch down from the fold and sew the fuzzy side of the velcro to the inside of the wallet/wristlet.
> 
> Complete the next part of the directions: Sew around leaving a hole, cut the corners, turn rightside out and press, topstitch the side with the opening and fold up that side. Now you can fold over your flap and mark where you want the coordinating velcro to be. Sew the matching piece of velcro to the outside fabric.
> 
> Then finish the wallet/wristlet as instructed. You should have a velcro closure that's invisible. Let me know if you need pictures.
> 
> Don't worry too much about Daniel. I hope you three have a grew at time!



Can you refresh my memory on this tool you use for the snaps?  I think I need one!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

HeatherSue said:


> That really narrows it down!


I know! Atleast I eliminated Tom!



HeatherSue said:


> Can you refresh my memory on this tool you use for the snaps?  I think I need one!


Snap Pliers. You can get them at Wal-Mart, but I believe others have found them in Hobby Lobby and Joann's. They are the best in the whole world.
http://www.tk487.com/Armor/Armorbuild/Tools/SnapPliers.html


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Loralie Nurses panel

I am not sure if the person who was looking for the Loralie Nurses fabric was looking for the coordinating fabric or the panel, but I found this panel on . http://cgi.ebay.com/Loralie-Happy-N...ryZ28162QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

You know what if you check the other listings from this seller she has some coordinates to it.


----------



## lori123

Question for you all - - 
I have seen a few skirts recently on ebay made with the farbenmix "Insa" pattern (Do a search and you will see one of them).  I would love to make one for Emma but have a ??.  The ones on the farbenmix site show the top layer has long elastic "bunches" to make it "scalloped" but the ones on eBay don't seem to have the elastic but are still "scalloped".  I have no idea if I am making any sense.  I want to make it without the elastic - but am not confident enough to change the pattern....

Has anyone worked with this one?  If so does it show both ways?


----------



## billwendy

Stephres said:


> Ok, if you are following the patten:
> 
> Fold the rectangle in half. The fold will mark the top of the wallet/wristlet. Measure an inch down from the fold and sew the fuzzy side of the velcro to the inside of the wallet/wristlet.
> 
> Complete the next part of the directions: Sew around leaving a hole, cut the corners, turn rightside out and press, topstitch the side with the opening and fold up that side. Now you can fold over your flap and mark where you want the coordinating velcro to be. Sew the matching piece of velcro to the outside fabric.
> 
> Then finish the wallet/wristlet as instructed. You should have a velcro closure that's invisible. Let me know if you need pictures.
> 
> Don't worry too much about Daniel. I hope you three have a great time!



Thanks Steph!! Im not sure if I should use velcro or snaps!! Which do people seem to like better???


----------



## KARAJ

MinnieVanMom said:


> Kara,
> 
> I found that the ruffler screw to the top right needs to really be tighten down hard after you line up the needle hole.  Then check it often as the screw loosens up after just a bit.  I have printed out the guide from YCMT and going thru the instructions again.  Good luck



THANK YOU, I watched the ruffler unruffled but did not see printable directions, I am going to have to look for those. 
I will make sure to tighten the screw and check it often!! Thanks again.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

twob4him said:


> *Here are my tunic tops from Carla C and some Mother's Day pics! This is a wonderful pattern and I know, I will be making lots of these!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> The fabric was wonderful to work with. It was from Jennifer Paganelli's "Flower Power" collection. Click here to see*


The tunics are beautiful!  I love your beach pictures.


bear_mom said:


> How to plan a trip to Disney (according to my 9 year old):
> 
> Supplies:
> Lots of $
> plane tickets
> kids
> something to celebrate
> 
> Step 1: Choose how long you are staying. I would say about 9 days. If this is your first time, you may want to stay a week.
> 
> Step 2: Choose your resort. My favorite is Pop Century.
> 
> Step 3: Buy your Key to the World card. This is you r room key, but it also lets you into the park. We suggest adding the Water Parks and More, too.
> 
> Step 4: Pack. Make sure you have enough clothes and money.
> 
> Step 5: Wait. We know its hard.
> 
> Step 6: Have fun in Disney World!
> 
> Step 7: Start planning your next trip.


This is so cute!! She is a travel agent in training!


Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Wow, did this day go by quickly! Im pretty sure Im going to miss some comments
> 
> -Love Lilly's new shirt- GREAT colors for her!
> 
> Reflexology-My first time experiencing this, about 5 years ago I loved it, felt like my whole body got a massage and its interesting because she picked up on "congestion in my lung area" and it turned out I had severe allergies and asthma and didnt know it yet. The whole experience was really relaxing.
> 
> Yesterday was pretty different. She started with a little bit of relaxing stuff on my head and shoulders, and then moved to my belly- very gently touching certain areas, then my legs- i was all prepared for me gentle and relaxing- she touched some spot on the inside of my ankles and lower calf- HOLY MOLEY it HURT!! She said it's the main such and such that connects to my uterus. Yeah-well it felt like she was digging in to a bruise. (but overall, still good) I wish I knew a good accupressure person. but the idea behind reflexology for this purpose is simply to encourage baby if baby is ready. im going back sat for a massage.
> I had lots of braxton hicks and baby activity for the remainder of the evening, to the point where I wondered if it would progress, the braxton hicks were much more intense than anything I've felt before.
> 
> But, Im still here typing, so Im still pregnant.
> 
> Gorgeous today!!
> 
> I took some photos, did this in April for DD, dont think I've posted it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the outfit for my niece's birthday -first time I've made anything for someone else, I hope it fits!
> 
> Here is the easy fit made up as "bloomer" style shorts- this is a Moda check and has such a soft hand to it! I'll be making a regular short for Megan out of this fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know why the photo doesnt show it better, plenty of sun, these fabrics are a collection and all match
> 
> 
> 
> Got to use one of my tags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thuroughly disappointed with these photos, they look washed out...
> Here is my Pooh - still needs the outer border (another 3" in a different purple)
> This was basically my first applique, other than the monster tshirt I did that came out really bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This quilt was a challenge for me since the quilt was sooo heavy and I had to rotate the entire thing for each piece I appliqued- no way to work on smaller pieces and then attach
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I posted this when I made it- I love this fabric


The quilt is adorable!  I love the fabrics you used.  The little dress and bloomers are so pretty and feminine!  I saw the pets in other quoted posts and they are adorable.  We had an Orange Tabby Cat for a long time they are the sweetest cats.  He was 17 years old last year when we put him down.  Yours is so cute.  Your flowers are beautiful too.


livndisney said:


> Please keep us in your thoughts. The "short" story is, we NEED to move. Today would be good. I have had about 3 hours of sleep as Shell and I spent most of last night filling out police reports and helping to arrest 5 bad guys. (2seperate events if you can believe it). Morgan woke up to find two undercover officers in her living room (which she thought was REALLLLLLLY cool). So I am now in panic mode searching for a new house.
> 
> 
> TeresaJoy, I tried to send you and Pm but your mailbox is full. I called but not sure I got you.


How Scary!  I hope you are safe today!


Twins+2more said:


> dreamer wisher...did u get your package?  Did u start yet?  How is it going?  Feel free to pm me.
> 
> Linnette...How did it go the other day?  Did you get my email?  Ive been thinking about you.
> 
> Facebook friends if you want a sneek peek of our disney vacation photos look on my facebook profile (michelle ball carter)


I got your package!  Thank you so much.  I have started using it and it helped Ethan sleep so much better.  Hope your trip went well.  Are you going to do a trip report?


celestialtones said:


> Hey ya'll....this is my first time posting to this thread.  I have been here looking quite often for ideas though.  After spending this past week busily sewing some outfits for my girls to wear at the World this June, this is what I ended up with.  I'm not done yet though!  I'm on a roll and have some other outfits in my mind to make for our days at Animal Kingdom and Epcot.  The ones I'm posting here are for our days in MK.  My girls both wear the same size so they can swap outfits.
> 
> I'm so excited to share so tell me what you think!!  Oh, just a disclaimer:  I didn't "create" these.  I modified and merged some Simplicity patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, this is my first time posting pictures.  So, I apologize if they don't show up.
> 
> You can view them on my blog maybe???  The addy is http://www.theoxbowgang.blogspot.com (I hope that's allowed).
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Cynthia



So cute!  I love them all you did a great job!  They are perfect to wear in the parks.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

MouseTriper said:


> aww her dress turned out beautiful.  You did a great job.  Love all the 1st Communion and Baptism pics!!


Thank you!


sweetstitches said:


> You have a beautiful family.  Congratulations on the baptism and first communion.    Your dd's dress is lovely; very classic-looking and elegant.
> 
> 
> I made my dd's first communion dress too.  It was the last dress I made for her.  (Don't make that mistake, they grow up (and out, iykwim) so quickly.
> 
> If anyone wants me to post photos I will.


I would love to see a picture.


ireland_nicole said:


> Beautiful communion dress!


Thank you!


kimmylaj said:


> hi all
> life is still a little hectic with dr's appts and all but i did get a chance to put together a dress for a fancy nancy party we are going to this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry its so big


I love the dress!


minnie2 said:


> congratulations on both.  The dress is so pretty.  You have a beautiful family.


Thank you!


lovesdumbo said:


> Love the dress!!!!  Your DS is quite handsome too!


Thank you! He is a cutie pie!


livndisney said:


> Thank you for the prayers and good wishes. I am hoping for a quiet night tonight. I jump every time I hear a noise outside. I have seem more police officers hanging around in the last hour than I have in all the time I have lived here. I plan to go look at some houses Monday. (Fingers crossed I will be able to find a safe place, that we can afford, that I can live in with my allergies. And it MUST have a big backyard per Morgan LOL).
> 
> On the bright side, our very own Teresajoy helped to "get my mind off" last night and invited us to meet her at the park this afternoon.(Thank you!!!!) Morgan and Arminda had such fun together.  Lydia was a little shy at first, but even I got a hug eventually!.  Cory was very sweet and posed with Samantha (Jord had a previous engagement and was not able to go LOL).
> 
> Ms. HeatherSue, your sweet neice Arminda has a message for you regarding Samantha and AG dolls LOL.
> 
> Please pray that Morgan will be able to accept moving. This is the only home in the US she has ever known. This is her security. She doesn't understand why the police can't just take the "bad" people away. (Wendy, if you have any tips?)


Meeting with Theresa sounds wonderful  a good way to take your mind off of things.  I hope you find the perfect house really quickly.


MinnieVanMom said:


> The dress is beautiful and so are your children.  Congratulations on such a wonderful time.


Thank you!


EnchantedPrincess said:


> Love her First Communion dress..and what a beautiful family.


Thank you everyone for all the compliments!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Happy Weekend!
> 
> I was wondering  - those of you who do the wristlets - STEPH - what do you do for a closure, and when do you sew it on??? If you use velcro, do you try to stitch that on before you do the folding inside out thing???
> 
> Tonight is the night we are watching Daniel so his parents can go to his big sisters recital. His little brothers are going to his grandmoms - but he wanted to go to Uncle Billy and Aunt Wendy's house - soooo, Im picking up all the throw rugs, getting Zoey's toys and bones picked up, getting in his favorite snacks (yellow gator aid and frito's), the basement is all picked up (in case he wants to play pool), Wii remotes are charged - am I forgetting anything? I just want him to feel comfortable here and I dont want him to fall!! He is using his walker still, but I hear he kind of "forgets" it inside the house and grabs onto furniture instead!!! Im a little nervous, not sure why - the last time he was at our house for a bit was when we moved last year at this time - he was climbing our trees, running up and down steps, carrying heavy boxes, up in the rafters of our garage - ugh - I cant believe we are in this place right now - BUT - I am so thankful his counts are up enough that Bill can take him to BURGER KING (why this is Daniel's favorite, im not sure) for dinner!!!
> 
> Thanks, Wendy



It sounds like you have a great evening planned! You will have a lot of fun!!!!


----------



## aimeeg

MiniGirl said:


> I hear this, and I should learn from your restraint. However, I will confess that I came home from the fabric store last night with the "rest of the bolt" of the Fancy Nancy fabric and about 2 yards of a Tink fabric I had never seen. On the way home, I'm thinking about what I could use the Tink fabric for. It has a white background with Tink in blue and some black and pink flowers (or something like that). I mean not traditional green Tink at all, and it is all in a horizontal pattern. I like it but do not know what I'm going to do with this "had to have" fabric.



Okay, I am cracking up because after reading the next two pages I feel this overwhelming need to put Sophee in the car and drive to Jo Ann's!  Maybe I need the Tinker Bell fabric???? LOL I do want to get the Fancy Nancy fabric. I would like to have that because I really want to do FN customs. They have been on the to do list forever and a day.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

twob4him said:


> Nicole you are the best!!! Thanks so much for that link...it's exactly what I needed! I see that it is sort of easy but labor intensive with all of the ruffles etc....but you would think for $14 they would include directions. Obviously Studio Tantrum got some complaints cause they did include a short tutorial on their website..but nothing as nice as what Trillium Design came up with. Thanks again Nicole!!! I am making a princess dress!


You are so welcome! This tutorial made all the difference, i also really like how she shows you how to do the ties- with the ribbon to help turn them inside out- great technique!



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> The quilt is adorable!  I love the fabrics you used.  The little dress and bloomers are so pretty and feminine!  I saw the pets in other quoted posts and they are adorable.  We had an Orange Tabby Cat for a long time they are the sweetest cats.  He was 17 years old last year when we put him down.  Yours is so cute.  Your flowers are beautiful too.
> .


Thank you so much. I think I will have to wait til after baby is born to get the borders on and get it finished, they are all cut and mitered, I just need to sew them on, but i suspect baby is coming soon and i dont want to rush anything.



aimeeg said:


> Okay, I am cracking up because after reading the next two pages I feel this overwhelming need to put Sophee in the car and drive to Jo Ann's!  Maybe I need the Tinker Bell fabric???? LOL I do want to get the Fancy Nancy fabric. I would like to have that because I really want to do FN customs. They have been on the to do list forever and a day.


I bought the Fancy Nancy fabric, just because- also plan to make a summer dress out of it. We own the book Posh Puppy and I want to get the others- I love the artwork!

So i woke up at 4:30am with some reflux and could not go back to sleep, I took a long shower and then decided I would finsih the cupcake purse after all. DH wasn't leaving til noon, so plenty of time. The instructions stunk, so I had to make a quick run to my favorite quilt shop to ask my friend/owner to help me decipher the instructions. Next time I wll make a fabric cherry with green leaf on top and add a little closure of some sort. i just had buttons on hand- I might want to try little bugle beads or something with shine. This is for my niece (the 2 yr old getting the aline outfit)





back




profile- the "frosting" is attached with fabric glue, since it had to leave today I also added a strip of stitch witchery




I posted this on a hanger- but Megan was wearing it for the first time to the party today- temp dropped to 64, so I added a little white blouse underneath







I went and got another massage with reflexology today- i think this baby is coming in the next few days, just my gut feeling- Im still having LOTS of strong braxton hicks and feeling pretty naseated last night and a little today, also VERY emotional, so I didnt wnat to post yesterday.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> So i woke up at 4:30am with some reflux and could not go back to sleep, I took a long shower and then decided I would finsih the cupcake purse after all. DH wasn't leaving til noon, so plenty of time. The instructions stunk, so I had to make a quick run to my favorite quilt shop to ask my friend/owner to help me decipher the instructions. Next time I wll make a fabric cherry with green leaf on top and add a little closure of some sort. i just had buttons on hand- I might want to try little bugle beads or something with shine. This is for my niece (the 2 yr old getting the aline outfit)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this on a hanger- but Megan was wearing it for the first time to the party today- temp dropped to 64, so I added a little white blouse underneath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went and got another massage with reflexology today- i think this baby is coming in the next few days, just my gut feeling- Im still having LOTS of strong braxton hicks and feeling pretty naseated last night and a little today, also VERY emotional, so I didnt wnat to post yesterday.


I love that cute purse and the dress is adorable but Megan is the perfect model.  I hope you are feeling better soon and we will be reading about the new baby.  Stay warm!  It must the cold front that we had for two weeks moving your way.  That will make a baby come out.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Eyore4Ever149 said:


>



I am really loving that cupcake purse!  It is so cute.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Happy Weekend!
> 
> I was wondering  - those of you who do the wristlets - STEPH - what do you do for a closure, and when do you sew it on??? If you use velcro, do you try to stitch that on before you do the folding inside out thing???
> 
> Tonight is the night we are watching Daniel so his parents can go to his big sisters recital. His little brothers are going to his grandmoms - but he wanted to go to Uncle Billy and Aunt Wendy's house - soooo, Im picking up all the throw rugs, getting Zoey's toys and bones picked up, getting in his favorite snacks (yellow gator aid and frito's), the basement is all picked up (in case he wants to play pool), Wii remotes are charged - am I forgetting anything? I just want him to feel comfortable here and I dont want him to fall!! He is using his walker still, but I hear he kind of "forgets" it inside the house and grabs onto furniture instead!!! Im a little nervous, not sure why - the last time he was at our house for a bit was when we moved last year at this time - he was climbing our trees, running up and down steps, carrying heavy boxes, up in the rafters of our garage - ugh - I cant believe we are in this place right now - BUT - I am so thankful his counts are up enough that Bill can take him to BURGER KING (why this is Daniel's favorite, im not sure) for dinner!!!
> 
> Thanks, Wendy



Glad to hear that Daniel is doing better.  Enjoy your night with Daniel.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Wendy,

Please give Daniel a hug for me and tell him we are praying.  Show him his Eagles design and let me know which one he wants on a shirt.

Have a wonderful time and see if he would let you share a picture of him with us.  He is a hero and you his angel.


----------



## KARAJ

OK I was wondering besides easyfit shorts and the bowling shirt (wich are both great!!!!!) are there any patterns anyone would recommend for a 5 year old BOY. He will wear pretty much anything, and love clothes made by mommy!!


----------



## danicaw

KARAJ said:


> OK I was wondering besides easyfit shorts and the bowling shirt (wich are both great!!!!!) are there any patterns anyone would recommend for a 5 year old BOY. He will wear pretty much anything, and love clothes made by mommy!!



I really like the tie pattern on ycmt. My DS5 loves all the fun ties and he enjoys picking out the fabric for them to. 
I have the Patchwork Kids pattern.


----------



## 2cutekidz

KARAJ said:


> OK I was wondering besides easyfit shorts and the bowling shirt (wich are both great!!!!!) are there any patterns anyone would recommend for a 5 year old BOY. He will wear pretty much anything, and love clothes made by mommy!!




How about a sleevess hoodie?  I can find what patten I used for these sets.


----------



## KARAJ

danicaw said:


> I really like the tie pattern on ycmt. My DS5 loves all the fun ties and he enjoys picking out the fabric for them to.
> I have the Patchwork Kids pattern.



Thank You, My son loves picking the fabric out for his easyfits also and boy does he have some LOUD shorts.


----------



## KARAJ

2cutekidz said:


> How about a sleevess hoodie?  I can find what patten I used for these sets.



I don't think I have ever seen those, they are kind of different. I would very much like to know the pattern if you remember it. THANKS


----------



## Adi12982

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> /2541549950050201308VIyDYq]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> I went and got another massage with reflexology today- i think this baby is coming in the next few days, just my gut feeling- Im still having LOTS of strong braxton hicks and feeling pretty naseated last night and a little today, also VERY emotional, so I didnt wnat to post yesterday.




The cupcake turned out great!!  It is sooo cute!

I love the fabric on the dress, those butterflies are so cute!

I hope all goes well with the labor, you are so close to the end!!


----------



## Stephres

HeatherSue said:


> Can you refresh my memory on this tool you use for the snaps?  I think I need one!



Snap tool: http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog.jsp?CATID=cat2851&PRODID=prd34657



billwendy said:


> Thanks Steph!! Im not sure if I should use velcro or snaps!! Which do people seem to like better???



Snaps for older kids/adults and velcro for little ones. Please show off yours when you're done!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


>



Love the cupcake purse and Megan is adorable. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## 2cutekidz

KARAJ said:


> I don't think I have ever seen those, they are kind of different. I would very much like to know the pattern if you remember it. THANKS



I used a regular hoodie pattern - just didn't add the sleeves.   I made the baseball one first and it was huge on DS.  The beach one I sized down a bit so it fit him a little better, he can probably still wear them this year again.  The pants are just easy fits.

Heres the pattern I used.  It's McCall's 4644.

http://www.mccallpattern.com/item/M4644.htm?tab=list/infants_toddlers_children&page=all


----------



## emcreative

Hi everyone!  Just a quick run-by posting.  I have been going literally for the last 15 hours for my daughter Hannah's dress recital today.  Between hair, makeup, pictures, dress rehearsal, costume changes, quick dinner and then the show (and doing her costume changes) I feel like I haven't had time to breathe!

I did think of y'all though. The theme of the show was "A Trip to Disney." I kept thinking y'all could have done MUCH better on the costumes than the store ones they had to wear.  I didn't even understand what some of them had to do with Disney. This was ballet's Alice in Wonderland (Just a backstage snapshot, it will be a while before the portraits come in)






And this was hip hop's High School Musical (and Hannah clowning in the wings)






Neither seemed quite right to me, but what do I know? 

Hope y'all had a wonderful Saturday!

Marah


----------



## tricia

MinnieVanMom said:


> I just think this is super.  Do you mind if I case it to use if I do a big give this fall?



CASE me??? That would be a first.  No problem of course.  



2cutekidz said:


> How about a sleevess hoodie?  I can find what patten I used for these sets.




Those are really cute.   I am teaching a friends daughter how to sew next week.  She has a 1 year old son.  We are for sure doing easy fits, may have to try a shirt like that too.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> You are so welcome! This tutorial made all the difference, i also really like how she shows you how to do the ties- with the ribbon to help turn them inside out- great technique!
> 
> 
> Thank you so much. I think I will have to wait til after baby is born to get the borders on and get it finished, they are all cut and mitered, I just need to sew them on, but i suspect baby is coming soon and i dont want to rush anything.
> 
> 
> I bought the Fancy Nancy fabric, just because- also plan to make a summer dress out of it. We own the book Posh Puppy and I want to get the others- I love the artwork!
> 
> So i woke up at 4:30am with some reflux and could not go back to sleep, I took a long shower and then decided I would finsih the cupcake purse after all. DH wasn't leaving til noon, so plenty of time. The instructions stunk, so I had to make a quick run to my favorite quilt shop to ask my friend/owner to help me decipher the instructions. Next time I wll make a fabric cherry with green leaf on top and add a little closure of some sort. i just had buttons on hand- I might want to try little bugle beads or something with shine. This is for my niece (the 2 yr old getting the aline outfit)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> profile- the "frosting" is attached with fabric glue, since it had to leave today I also added a strip of stitch witchery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this on a hanger- but Megan was wearing it for the first time to the party today- temp dropped to 64, so I added a little white blouse underneath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went and got another massage with reflexology today- i think this baby is coming in the next few days, just my gut feeling- Im still having LOTS of strong braxton hicks and feeling pretty naseated last night and a little today, also VERY emotional, so I didnt wnat to post yesterday.



Cute purse and adorable model.  The outfit looks so much better actually on someone, not just the hanger.


----------



## twob4him

Karenj2 said:


> Y'all are KILLING me!!  I was dreaming all night long of ways to modify a sun dress to make it look like Cinderella's dress for my niece, and I don't even sew!!!
> 
> I shouldn't have ever started looking at this thread.  Now I have to learn how to sew, get the right fabric, and get a dress made in two months!




Mawhhaaaa...(evil laugh)...we got another one hooked!

It gets worse....wait till you start obsessing over fabric like me!!! 

So, I second what everyone else said....get a machine and some patterns from Carla at YCMT and start sewing!!!! 




Eyore4Ever149 said:


> You are so welcome! This tutorial made all the difference, i also really like how she shows you how to do the ties- with the ribbon to help turn them inside out- great technique!
> 
> 
> Thank you so much. I think I will have to wait til after baby is born to get the borders on and get it finished, they are all cut and mitered, I just need to sew them on, but i suspect baby is coming soon and i dont want to rush anything.
> 
> 
> I bought the Fancy Nancy fabric, just because- also plan to make a summer dress out of it. We own the book Posh Puppy and I want to get the others- I love the artwork!
> 
> So i woke up at 4:30am with some reflux and could not go back to sleep, I took a long shower and then decided I would finsih the cupcake purse after all. DH wasn't leaving til noon, so plenty of time. The instructions stunk, so I had to make a quick run to my favorite quilt shop to ask my friend/owner to help me decipher the instructions. Next time I wll make a fabric cherry with green leaf on top and add a little closure of some sort. i just had buttons on hand- I might want to try little bugle beads or something with shine. This is for my niece (the 2 yr old getting the aline outfit)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> profile- the "frosting" is attached with fabric glue, since it had to leave today I also added a strip of stitch witchery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this on a hanger- but Megan was wearing it for the first time to the party today- temp dropped to 64, so I added a little white blouse underneath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went and got another massage with reflexology today- i think this baby is coming in the next few days, just my gut feeling- Im still having LOTS of strong braxton hicks and feeling pretty naseated last night and a little today, also VERY emotional, so I didnt wnat to post yesterday.



Adorable bag! I am going to a birthday next weekend for a little girl turning 4...I gotta think of something for her....I made her a princess dress last year. In any case...I really love that cupcake purse!!!

Megan is so adorable in her halter top and capris! I love the fabric combos! Sorry it got so cold there .... hmmmm....maybe it is a sign that the baby is coming tonight???!!! I am so excited to see the new little one!!!! I am sure you are quite ready yourself....way ready! 

Oh yaa...I love your doggy sleeping on the floor....he looks like he is enjoying his nap!!!!


----------



## carrie6466

Can anyone help?  I posted about getting a serger last week and getting my son to thread it and then show me how.  It worked fine, I made a shirt.  

Today, I went to change the thread, couldn't get it.  The lower looper kept breaking.  I got my son to do it again, same thing keeps happening.  We kept at this for over 2 hours and can't get it to thread right.  

It's the Brother 1034D.  Is there anyone who can help me?  I've read the book and watched the DVD and still can't figure out what we're doing wrong.  I'm ready to send the whole thing back.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

First off, I feel the need to say:
My name is Nikki & I am an fabric addict. I was going through my bags of fabric that haven't been wrapped on boards yet, and I have over 20 yards of fabric just in the bags!! And then over the last 2 weeks I think I have ordered at least another 10 from the fabric obsession co-op! I can't stop!!! HELP!!!  



Tinka_Belle said:


> Loralie Nurses panel
> 
> I am not sure if the person who was looking for the Loralie Nurses fabric was looking for the coordinating fabric or the panel, but I found this panel on . http://cgi.ebay.com/Loralie-Happy-N...ryZ28162QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> You know what if you check the other listings from this seller she has some coordinates to it.



I did bid on the panels, thanks for the tip. But I do have some coming in the mail from an angel on this board!


----------



## *Toadstool*

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I am almost done Joci's Fancy Nancy dress - from the Posh Puppy book. I just have to hem it and add the poodle. She wants to wear her petti under it. I am going to get her a white one but put the lilac on for measurement purposes. What do you think? Does the length look about right? I made her a size 3 from the Miss Lily pattern for the top and just made a skirt to go with it.  It is a little too big though in the back it seems. I was going to add some elastic to the back at the waist to bring it it. Do you think it will work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA, Carol


Omgosh! Joci is so cute! I am jealous of that beautiful red hair!!! I think I am going to CASE her hairdo on Hannah. That is adorable! The outfit is really cute too. 
 I'd love to know if you come up with a fix for it being too big in the back. I made a dress similar to that and it is way too poofy in the back.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


>


Haha.. We have such similar taste. I have an outfit planned with that fabric too. I just haven't bought it yet... 
I love Moda fabrics. They all feel so soft and I love embroidering on them. They hold up really well.  Hannah picked out a gecko print very similar to that one. It may be the same one just a different color background. She said it is her favorite fabric. 
LOOOOOVE the quilt! OMGOSH! I need to learn how to do that!!! I want to make a princess/castle quilt for the bed, and don't know where to start. 
Oh, and the bloomers are great! Glad you went with bloomers. I think they look so sweet with A lines. Now I have the need to make an A Line outfit with bloomers. 



Tinka_Belle said:


> I am so frustrated right now. I have been trying for the last hour and a half to print out the pattern pieces for the Sophie Tunic and everything that could go wrong during printing has.  I have it printing again right now and if it doesn't print out I am going to take this laptop and the printer and throw them through the bedroom window.


This is when you call the nerd in for help! 
I think my hubby knows the yells from me when I am trying to get the printer to do something it doesn't want to do. He can seem to get it to work everytime. I guess I am printer impaired. 



aimeeg said:


> Hey everyone! I have not been on the boards in six weeks. We had a great trip back in March and I am looking forward to the next one! Today my DD got a package in the mail from the super talented Jessica. If you do not know already I am huge fan of her designs. Look how cute this one turned out.


Wow! That looks so great on her. Good job Jessica! How lucky are you!
I was wondering where you were, and was about to post asking where you were when I saw you post.. 



kimmylaj said:


> hi all
> life is still a little hectic with dr's appts and all but i did get a chance to put together a dress for a fancy nancy party we are going to this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry its so big


Awww... how sweet. I love it! She looks pleased!


twob4him said:


> Hello All!
> Love those cute outfits for MK! Adorable and so are your girls!!!
> 
> We were discussing shirring and I found a blog about it...don't know if this will help anyone but I hope so!!!!
> 
> *CLICK HERE FOR THE BLOG ON SHIRRING*


That blog didn't give me any new insights. It frustrated me more because of all the comments saying how easy it is. 
 I forgot to come back and post that even though I did get it to work it isn't really working. It still isn't shirring up enough for it to work. I think I am going to start looking for side loading bobbin machines that are used and super cheap just for this purpose.
I hope this didn't come across as mean. I am just wondering how someone was able to make a tutorial and I still can't get it to work correctly. 
I guess it is time for me to give up on it. I have a new pattern from Pink Fig coming in that requires shirring though. 



Tinka_Belle said:


> They are easy. LisaZoe posted about it last summer I believe or it may have been Jessica. I don't remember who. I just know it was someone who is really good at sewing and female.
> 
> It's easy just time consuming. On the dresses that have a fully lined bodice you only have to do it on the skirt (unless you do like me and cut two 45 in wide pieces at the desired length for the skirt). All you have to do is sew your seams with a very small seam allowance with the wrong side of the fabric together and then turn everything with the right sides together and then sew the seam and make sure that you don't allow any of the other seam to show through the second seam. The cut edge ends up on the inside of the second seam.
> 
> I don't how many do this, but to hide the cut edge of a hem I fold the hem over twice. Then the cut edge is inside the hem. I have gotten pretty good at it and I don't have to iron it down anymore. I can fold it twice while sewing it down. This became a necessity since my irons keep blowing out. I had a really nice one and it went out with the last hurricane and then a couple of weeks ago my cheapo iron went out when we had a storm come through. It is really odd that the only that ever blows is my iron. My sewing machine is plugged into the same surge protector and nothing has happened to it yet. (knock on wood)


I use french seams quite often. Especially before I had my serger. When I make smocked dresses I always use french seams. I only use them on seams that are exposed. When the bodice is lined I don't use them on that, but usually it is in the skirt and sleeves that I do. I love french seams! It just makes such a finished fancy look. I am sure I will use them less now. I was even using them on play clothes. I always overcasted after stitching the first seam and trimming it. I tend to oversew everything.



minnie2 said:


> Here are some tutorials on French seams.  They seem easy enough BUt i am trying to figure out when and where it is best to use them?
> 
> http://www.sewneau.com/how.to/french.seam.html
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvb2TaHUu-U


I think it is best to use them on long straight seams. That is why I like using them on the skirts of dresses. Make sure you add enough seam allowance or everything will come out too small. hehe.. trust me I know.
Alot of the patterns I use call for french seams and allow for that seam allowance though. I also like using them because it then leaves fabric up against my DD's skin instead of itchy seams. I tend to use cotton fabric and cotton thread, but I am just always trying to make my DD have an easier time with her skin(eczema). Just make sure to trim your seam allowance after your first row of stitching. Sorry to rant on 2 quotes. I love french seams.  I'm sure it is just a preference thing. Only thing I make that HAS to have a french seam is a smocked bishop. I can't get a regular seam to pass through the pleater.



aimeeg said:


> Eva- The fabric fast has gone fairly well. Hannah broke it twice. LOL Once on vacation and once for a dress for the zoo. I broke it three times so far. I bought fabric for Easter and was really bummed because I never got to the dresses. It was a crazy couple of weeks around Easter. The second time was at my favorite quilt shop. I bought two coordinating polka dots and some polka dot trim. Finally, I could not wait on Michael Miller's hula hut. I ordered that and a mermaid print online last week. I am really not upset with myself about the little slip ups.
> 
> I think my 100 day mark is around May 30th. There is a big quilt show in early June I am looking forward to going to. I think the fast has been great because I have had a lot of fun using what I have. Even after the fast is over I am going to be really selective with what I buy. I am also considering selling off a lot of my licensed fabric because I have learned I just don't use it. I think I bought a lot of it because I had the "once it gone- it's gone" mentality. There are a lot of prints I just will not use ever.


Oooooh.. I NEED more character fabric. My fabric fast went out the window. You are a better woman than me. 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> So i woke up at 4:30am with some reflux and could not go back to sleep, I took a long shower and then decided I would finsih the cupcake purse after all. DH wasn't leaving til noon, so plenty of time. The instructions stunk, so I had to make a quick run to my favorite quilt shop to ask my friend/owner to help me decipher the instructions. Next time I wll make a fabric cherry with green leaf on top and add a little closure of some sort. i just had buttons on hand- I might want to try little bugle beads or something with shine. This is for my niece (the 2 yr old getting the aline outfit)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went and got another massage with reflexology today- i think this baby is coming in the next few days, just my gut feeling- Im still having LOTS of strong braxton hicks and feeling pretty naseated last night and a little today, also VERY emotional, so I didnt wnat to post yesterday.


Awww.. Love that purse! Adorable! I want one now.. I am not a purse person though!
That outfit looks great on Megan. Is that a simply sweet halter?? I need to make that. I keep being worried that she wouldn't get to wear it to church, but it looks pretty modest to me. I don't want people to think she is dressed like a floozy. I think this style is adorable though. I have made things that old women have scoffed at me for though. 


2cutekidz said:


> How about a sleevess hoodie?  I can find what patten I used for these sets.


Aww Those are so cute! I love the little crabby one! That is just darling!
If you see this would you mind posting your Hungry Caterpillar outfit again or pm?? I just got my fabric in, and loved your design for that if you don't mind a CASE. Definitely not selling it.. just for Hannah. 



emcreative said:


> Hi everyone!  Just a quick run-by posting.  I have been going literally for the last 15 hours for my daughter Hannah's dress recital today.  Between hair, makeup, pictures, dress rehearsal, costume changes, quick dinner and then the show (and doing her costume changes) I feel like I haven't had time to breathe!
> 
> I did think of y'all though. The theme of the show was "A Trip to Disney." I kept thinking y'all could have done MUCH better on the costumes than the store ones they had to wear.  I didn't even understand what some of them had to do with Disney. This was ballet's Alice in Wonderland (Just a backstage snapshot, it will be a while before the portraits come in)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope y'all had a wonderful Saturday!
> 
> Marah


I think her outfits look fab! 
HOw lucky you are to have them do a disney theme!


mom2prettyprincess said:


> First off, I feel the need to say:
> My name is Nikki & I am an fabric addict. I was going through my bags of fabric that haven't been wrapped on boards yet, and I have over 20 yards of fabric just in the bags!! And then over the last 2 weeks I think I have ordered at least another 10 from the fabric obsession co-op! I can't stop!!! HELP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I did bid on the panels, thanks for the tip. But I do have some coming in the mail from an angel on this board!


so glad you found that fabric!
I had to stay away from that board.. I wanted so much of that. It would have been bad!


Is anyone getting in on the 30 percent off *Gymbo* thing right now? It ends tomorrow. I have 100 dollars worth of clothes in my shopping cart. I don't know if I can do it.. lol 
I am hoping a size 4 will fit her. I honestly haven't bought anything gymbo other than the swimsuit I spent a fortune on this year. I love the 7.99 tanks and shorts though. How is their sizing if anyone knows??? Hannah usually wears a 3, but I am hoping to get 4s and have them fit next year too.. I know.. the horror!


Oh, and *Jeanne* are you as excited as me to get Pokey Puppy fabric? I don't even own the book. I just think it is adorable. I need to get the book now. I had it as a child, and I am sure Hannah will love it. I'm sad that some of the bolts won't make it. I don't know what I am going to do with it all though.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

mom2prettyprincess said:


> First off, I feel the need to say:
> My name is Nikki & I am an fabric addict. I was going through my bags of fabric that haven't been wrapped on boards yet, and I have over 20 yards of fabric just in the bags!! And then over the last 2 weeks I think I have ordered at least another 10 from the fabric obsession co-op! I can't stop!!! HELP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I did bid on the panels, thanks for the tip. But I do have some coming in the mail from an angel on this board!


I am sorry to say, but there is no cure for a fabric obsession. Your DH just needs to learn to live with it.

I'm glad that the listing was helpful for you. I called all of the quilt shops around me and none of them had it.


----------



## jessica52877

So, out of curiousity how long does it take everyone to make a vida? I think it goes fast but then I add ruffles down the back and around the bottom and here and there and I forget that all that takes time! I don't tend to count the little things when I do stuff. I am trying to figure out if I was pretty fast or slow because I actually sat down and did it all in one time span (but the fabric was cut). And I forget to feed Dallas dinner! 



carrie6466 said:


> Can anyone help?  I posted about getting a serger last week and getting my son to thread it and then show me how.  It worked fine, I made a shirt.
> 
> Today, I went to change the thread, couldn't get it.  The lower looper kept breaking.  I got my son to do it again, same thing keeps happening.  We kept at this for over 2 hours and can't get it to thread right.
> 
> It's the Brother 1034D.  Is there anyone who can help me?  I've read the book and watched the DVD and still can't figure out what we're doing wrong.  I'm ready to send the whole thing back.



I have that one and am too scared to change the thread. The first time I tied it off and it worked like a charm. The only 2 worked that way. And I had to thread one of the lower ones. I was freaking out but DH sat with while I read the instructions. I do think it took me like an hour to do it though! I even bought pink this week but chickened out on changing it.

Sorry, no advice really though. Keep trying. Practice makes perfect!



*Toadstool* said:


> Oh, and *Jeanne* are you as excited as me to get Pokey Puppy fabric? I don't even own the book. I just think it is adorable. I need to get the book now. I had it as a child, and I am sure Hannah will love it. I'm sad that some of the bolts won't make it. I don't know what I am going to do with it all though.



The pokey little puppy was my favorite book when i was kid! I couldn't think of anything to make when I looked at the fabric but now I am thinking strip skirt! DUH! Wish I had gotten a yard.


----------



## *Toadstool*

jessica52877 said:


> So, out of curiousity how long does it take everyone to make a vida? I think it goes fast but then I add ruffles down the back and around the bottom and here and there and I forget that all that takes time! I don't tend to count the little things when I do stuff. I am trying to figure out if I was pretty fast or slow because I actually sat down and did it all in one time span (but the fabric was cut). And I forget to feed Dallas dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> I have that one and am too scared to change the thread. The first time I tied it off and it worked like a charm. The only 2 worked that way. And I had to thread one of the lower ones. I was freaking out but DH sat with while I read the instructions. I do think it took me like an hour to do it though! I even bought pink this week but chickened out on changing it.
> 
> Sorry, no advice really though. Keep trying. Practice makes perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> The pokey little puppy was my favorite book when i was kid! I couldn't think of anything to make when I looked at the fabric but now I am thinking strip skirt! DUH! Wish I had gotten a yard.


I don't ever realize how long things take me either. I think the Vida is one of the quicker dresses I've made though. I really think I made the last one in 2 hours.. that is after I cut it out and embroidered the front and the back. That probably took me more than sewing the dress. I will time myself next time..  I've only made 2 Vidas and I love them.
I made a stripwork type skirt for DD, and I don't like how it looks on. It is a shame too because it was so easy and fast. She still has that baby tummy on her so it hangs in the front. I don't like that! I try to pull it up around her waist, but she pulls it down under her tummy. I like the idea of the stripwork though because I could use all the different fabrics. I guess I can make a stripwork dress. Thanks for the idea. 
And on the serger thing... that is why I held off so long on buying a serger. I've heard too many people tell me that it was hard to change the threads. I know it doesn't bother some people, but I didn't think I could handle it. That is why I waited until I could get the Babylock. Jet air threading was worth the wait. That being said.. I guess for most things you don't need to change the threads. I've only used colored thread for coverstitch and the rolled hem so far.


----------



## minnie2

mirandag819 said:


> HAHA that makes 3 of us who got that fabric yesterday...... I bought it too and don't know what I am going to do with it, I figured if nothing else I could make DD a simple sundress out of it, but I want to think of something better to do with it.


That s funny!  Our homing devices must have been on for it!



EnchantedPrincess said:


> Can someone post pictures of the new Tink fabric?  I don't think I have seen it before.


 I will try to tomorrow.  I looked for t online to show some one and I couldn't find it....



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Happy Weekend!
> 
> I was wondering  - those of you who do the wristlets - STEPH - what do you do for a closure, and when do you sew it on??? If you use velcro, do you try to stitch that on before you do the folding inside out thing???
> 
> Tonight is the night we are watching Daniel so his parents can go to his big sisters recital. His little brothers are going to his grandmoms - but he wanted to go to Uncle Billy and Aunt Wendy's house - soooo, Im picking up all the throw rugs, getting Zoey's toys and bones picked up, getting in his favorite snacks (yellow gator aid and frito's), the basement is all picked up (in case he wants to play pool), Wii remotes are charged - am I forgetting anything? I just want him to feel comfortable here and I dont want him to fall!! He is using his walker still, but I hear he kind of "forgets" it inside the house and grabs onto furniture instead!!! Im a little nervous, not sure why - the last time he was at our house for a bit was when we moved last year at this time - he was climbing our trees, running up and down steps, carrying heavy boxes, up in the rafters of our garage - ugh - I cant believe we are in this place right now - BUT - I am so thankful his counts are up enough that Bill can take him to BURGER KING (why this is Daniel's favorite, im not sure) for dinner!!!
> 
> Thanks, Wendy


What a great Aunt and Uncle you are!  Did you guys have  fun????


Eyore4Ever149 said:


> You are so welcome! This tutorial made all the difference, i also really like how she shows you how to do the ties- with the ribbon to help turn them inside out- great technique!
> 
> 
> Thank you so much. I think I will have to wait til after baby is born to get the borders on and get it finished, they are all cut and mitered, I just need to sew them on, but i suspect baby is coming soon and i dont want to rush anything.
> 
> 
> I bought the Fancy Nancy fabric, just because- also plan to make a summer dress out of it. We own the book Posh Puppy and I want to get the others- I love the artwork!
> 
> So i woke up at 4:30am with some reflux and could not go back to sleep, I took a long shower and then decided I would finsih the cupcake purse after all. DH wasn't leaving til noon, so plenty of time. The instructions stunk, so I had to make a quick run to my favorite quilt shop to ask my friend/owner to help me decipher the instructions. Next time I wll make a fabric cherry with green leaf on top and add a little closure of some sort. i just had buttons on hand- I might want to try little bugle beads or something with shine. This is for my niece (the 2 yr old getting the aline outfit)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> profile- the "frosting" is attached with fabric glue, since it had to leave today I also added a strip of stitch witchery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this on a hanger- but Megan was wearing it for the first time to the party today- temp dropped to 64, so I added a little white blouse underneath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went and got another massage with reflexology today- i think this baby is coming in the next few days, just my gut feeling- Im still having LOTS of strong braxton hicks and feeling pretty naseated last night and a little today, also VERY emotional, so I didnt wnat to post yesterday.


LOVE the Cupcake purse!  
Megan looks adorable in her outfit!  
Any day now!  Can't wait to hear all about the new little one.



KARAJ said:


> OK I was wondering besides easyfit shorts and the bowling shirt (wich are both great!!!!!) are there any patterns anyone would recommend for a 5 year old BOY. He will wear pretty much anything, and love clothes made by mommy!!


The raglan pattern is great too!  I stink at sewing knits  but I do love the pattern.  I made alot of fleece tops for the winter.  I actually just made a shirt for Kyle and my nephew I will try to post pictures..  


2cutekidz said:


> How about a sleevess hoodie?  I can find what patten I used for these sets.


Those are GREAT!  Are they made out of knit?



emcreative said:


> Hi everyone!  Just a quick run-by posting.  I have been going literally for the last 15 hours for my daughter Hannah's dress recital today.  Between hair, makeup, pictures, dress rehearsal, costume changes, quick dinner and then the show (and doing her costume changes) I feel like I haven't had time to breathe!
> 
> I did think of y'all though. The theme of the show was "A Trip to Disney." I kept thinking y'all could have done MUCH better on the costumes than the store ones they had to wear.  I didn't even understand what some of them had to do with Disney. This was ballet's Alice in Wonderland (Just a backstage snapshot, it will be a while before the portraits come in)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this was hip hop's High School Musical (and Hannah clowning in the wings)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither seemed quite right to me, but what do I know?
> 
> Hope y'all had a wonderful Saturday!
> 
> Marah


Look how cute she is!!!!!


----------



## HeatherSue

lori123 said:


> Question for you all - -
> I have seen a few skirts recently on ebay made with the farbenmix "Insa" pattern (Do a search and you will see one of them).  I would love to make one for Emma but have a ??.  The ones on the farbenmix site show the top layer has long elastic "bunches" to make it "scalloped" but the ones on eBay don't seem to have the elastic but are still "scalloped".  I have no idea if I am making any sense.  I want to make it without the elastic - but am not confident enough to change the pattern....
> 
> Has anyone worked with this one?  If so does it show both ways?


I've never tried that one.  I just didn't want you to think you were being ignored!  I've always liked the looks of it, though.

That skirt does look very similar to CarlaC's twirl scallopini. I made Tessa one and I wanted the look of different panels for the scallops.  So, I just ran ribbons down the side of each scallop. 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I went and got another massage with reflexology today- i think this baby is coming in the next few days, just my gut feeling- Im still having LOTS of strong braxton hicks and feeling pretty naseated last night and a little today, also VERY emotional, so I didnt wnat to post yesterday.


I LOVE that cupcake purse! I  would carry it myself! 
Megan looks beautiful in her dress!  She is such a little cutie!

I hope the baby comes soon!   I am really excited for you!



KARAJ said:


> OK I was wondering besides easyfit shorts and the bowling shirt (wich are both great!!!!!) are there any patterns anyone would recommend for a 5 year old BOY. He will wear pretty much anything, and love clothes made by mommy!!


CarlaC also makes a festive vest pattern that's really easy.  I made Sawyer a cow print one for a Woody outfit that turned out cute. 





There's always CarlaC's raglan pattern, too.  It comes with a hood option.  

I make a lot of appliqued t-shirts for Sawyer and sometimes appliqued jeans/shorts to go with them. 








Thanks for giving me an excuse to post pictures of Sawyer! 



Stephres said:


> Snap tool: http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog.jsp?CATID=cat2851&PRODID=prd34657


Thanks for the link!  I thought there was a certain brand people liked.

Thank you too, Crystal!



emcreative said:


>


She is such a pretty girl!! I love the blue costume.  It does say Cinderella to me more than Alice.  The High School Musical one should have been red, at least!  Maybe with a Wildcat on it?  I guess everyone can't be a disboutiquer.  



carrie6466 said:


> Today, I went to change the thread, couldn't get it.  The lower looper kept breaking.  I got my son to do it again, same thing keeps happening.  We kept at this for over 2 hours and can't get it to thread right.
> 
> It's the Brother 1034D.  Is there anyone who can help me?  I've read the book and watched the DVD and still can't figure out what we're doing wrong.  I'm ready to send the whole thing back.


This might sound stupid, but is your presser foot up?  Sometimes I'll forget to put it up and then tension will break the thread while I'm threading. 



mom2prettyprincess said:


> First off, I feel the need to say:
> My name is Nikki & I am an fabric addict. I was going through my bags of fabric that haven't been wrapped on boards yet, and I have over 20 yards of fabric just in the bags!! ::And then over the last 2 weeks I think I have ordered at least another 10 from the fabric obsession co-op! I can't stop!!! HELP!!


I hate to tell you this, but this is the wrong kind of support group!  We will support your habit! 



*Toadstool* said:


> That blog didn't give me any new insights. It frustrated me more because of all the comments saying how easy it is.  I forgot to come back and post that even though I did get it to work it isn't really working. It still isn't shirring up enough for it to work. I think I am going to start looking for side loading bobbin machines that are used and super cheap just for this purpose.
> I hope this didn't come across as mean. I am just wondering how someone was able to make a tutorial and I still can't get it to work correctly.
> I guess it is time for me to give up on it. I have a new pattern from Pink Fig coming in that requires shirring though.
> 
> Oh, and *Jeanne* are you as excited as me to get Pokey Puppy fabric? I don't even own the book. I just think it is adorable. I need to get the book now. I had it as a child, and I am sure Hannah will love it. I'm sad that some of the bolts won't make it. I don't know what I am going to do with it all though.



I'm sorry it's still not working for you!  I think if it doesn't work on your machine, there's not much you can do to make it work.  But, if it does work on your machine, it's as easy as sewing a straight line.  There's no real secret to it, besides shooting it with some steam to make it bunch up more.  You could try craigslist for an older sewing machine cheap.  I see them on there all the time.


Pokey Puppy fabric!?  I love The Pokey Little Puppy!


----------



## DisneyMOM09

Just stopping by to say, I have loved all of the outfits posted lately! Haven't had much of a chance to comment. We leave for Disney on Friday and I feel like I've been on overdrive trying to get everything together and get all of the last minute projects finished. Her is the gift for Lauren's teacher. We really loved her and I wanted to do something special for her for the end of the year. I also made the girls some Tinkerbelle outfits that I will try to get pictures of today and post tomorrow, the pants for those outfits where originally pj bottoms, but they ended up being so cute I decided to make them into an outfit instead!


----------



## twob4him

mom2prettyprincess said:


> First off, I feel the need to say:
> My name is Nikki & I am an fabric addict. I was going through my bags of fabric that haven't been wrapped on boards yet, and I have over 20 yards of fabric just in the bags!! And then over the last 2 weeks I think I have ordered at least another 10 from the fabric obsession co-op! I can't stop!!! HELP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I did bid on the panels, thanks for the tip. But I do have some coming in the mail from an angel on this board!



Wait, I don't see anything wrong with this???? Heather is right...this is the wrong forum to post this in!! hahahaha So tell me more about the co-op... 

The funniest part is that in the next paragraph, you talk about getting MORE fabric!!!



*Toadstool* said:


> That blog didn't give me any new insights. It frustrated me more because of all the comments saying how easy it is.
> I forgot to come back and post that even though I did get it to work it isn't really working. It still isn't shirring up enough for it to work. I think I am going to start looking for side loading bobbin machines that are used and super cheap just for this purpose.
> I hope this didn't come across as mean. I am just wondering how someone was able to make a tutorial and I still can't get it to work correctly.
> I guess it is time for me to give up on it. I have a new pattern from Pink Fig coming in that requires shirring though.


Sorry it didn't help you....but its gotta be your machine not you. Cause I did exactly what it said to do and it worked. I just bought elastic thread in a package at Joann's, wound it up, put it in as usual and sewed rows...whalaaa...it did it! Both machines I have are drop in bobbins. Do you have anyone that you can get help from that can show you on their machine? Or a shop nearby? Sorry I don't live closer...



emcreative said:


> Hi everyone!  Just a quick run-by posting.  I have been going literally for the last 15 hours for my daughter Hannah's dress recital today.  Between hair, makeup, pictures, dress rehearsal, costume changes, quick dinner and then the show (and doing her costume changes) I feel like I haven't had time to breathe!
> 
> I did think of y'all though. The theme of the show was "A Trip to Disney." I kept thinking y'all could have done MUCH better on the costumes than the store ones they had to wear.  I didn't even understand what some of them had to do with Disney. This was ballet's Alice in Wonderland (Just a backstage snapshot, it will be a while before the portraits come in)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this was hip hop's High School Musical (and Hannah clowning in the wings)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither seemed quite right to me, but what do I know?
> 
> Hope y'all had a wonderful Saturday!
> 
> Marah



Hannah looks beautiful! Hope everything went well! My dd's recital was yesterday too! Glad that is done for a year!!!



carrie6466 said:


> Can anyone help?  I posted about getting a serger last week and getting my son to thread it and then show me how.  It worked fine, I made a shirt.
> 
> Today, I went to change the thread, couldn't get it.  The lower looper kept breaking.  I got my son to do it again, same thing keeps happening.  We kept at this for over 2 hours and can't get it to thread right.
> 
> It's the Brother 1034D.  Is there anyone who can help me?  I've read the book and watched the DVD and still can't figure out what we're doing wrong.  I'm ready to send the whole thing back.



I don't own a serger...they askeer me...and your experience is exactly what I am afraid of! Hope you get it all worked out...can you take it back to where you got it and see if they have any insights???


----------



## mirandag819

YAY! I have another outfit for Disney World done, I now have made 2 I like for Disney (I made the boo dress too, but it was my first attempt so I think I will redo it before we go). 

Thank you all for the encouragement, a few weeks ago I said I wanted to learn to sew, but I knew I would never be able to make stuff I liked before our Aug trip. I still can't believe that I have successfully made 2 already..... I had already bought to customs, so I guess like 16 more to go. 

I am really glad I found this thread.... the distraction of sewing really helped this weekend, I have really been bummed with DH in Iraq, and then on Friday night one of my favorite TV characters of all times died.... I cried like a baby, I knew it was just a TV show, but I have just been emotional lately. Jumping into this outfit after it went off was a nice distraction and I am happy with how it came together. 

On a happy note, today was my 90 day mark for ADR's, I got all the resteraunts I wanted on the days and times I wanted, I got the early morning BBB appointment on DD's bday (and CRT for after), and I booked the VIP tour on DD's bday and 1 for my bday later in the week. Now I need to finish planning customs for all the other places we will be eating. 

So here is the outfit I just finished:


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

2cutekidz said:


>



Those are really cute!



emcreative said:


>



She is so pretty.  I wish my dd's recital is in May, but it's not until end of June.   They are dancing to "Once Upon a December" - from Disney's Anastasia, I believed.  Their dress rehearsal is on Wednesday, but the actual recital not for another month.  I do love her costume though.



carrie6466 said:


> Can anyone help?  I posted about getting a serger last week and getting my son to thread it and then show me how.  It worked fine, I made a shirt.
> 
> Today, I went to change the thread, couldn't get it.  The lower looper kept breaking.  I got my son to do it again, same thing keeps happening.  We kept at this for over 2 hours and can't get it to thread right.
> 
> It's the Brother 1034D.  Is there anyone who can help me?  I've read the book and watched the DVD and still can't figure out what we're doing wrong.  I'm ready to send the whole thing back.



I had the Brother 1034D, and the lower looper was a pain to thread.  Did you just re-thread the lower looper, or did you re-thread all four threads?  If you just did the lower looper, I would re-thread all four threads, and make sure you thread the upper looper first, then the lower looper, then the right needle and lastly the left needle or at the very least remove the threads from the needles, and re-thread the lower looper and then the needles.  I pulled all my threads under the presser foot to the back and left.   



DisneyMOM09 said:


>



What a perfect purse for a teacher.


----------



## tricia

DisneyMOM09 said:


> Just stopping by to say, I have loved all of the outfits posted lately! Haven't had much of a chance to comment. We leave for Disney on Friday and I feel like I've been on overdrive trying to get everything together and get all of the last minute projects finished. Her is the gift for Lauren's teacher. We really loved her and I wanted to do something special for her for the end of the year. I also made the girls some Tinkerbelle outfits that I will try to get pictures of today and post tomorrow, the pants for those outfits where originally pj bottoms, but they ended up being so cute I decided to make them into an outfit instead!



Cute,  I am making bags for my DS's teachers presents too.  



mirandag819 said:


> YAY! I have another outfit for Disney World done, I now have made 2 I like for Disney (I made the boo dress too, but it was my first attempt so I think I will redo it before we go).
> 
> Thank you all for the encouragement, a few weeks ago I said I wanted to learn to sew, but I knew I would never be able to make stuff I liked before our Aug trip. I still can't believe that I have successfully made 2 already..... I had already bought to customs, so I guess like 16 more to go.
> 
> I am really glad I found this thread.... the distraction of sewing really helped this weekend, I have really been bummed with DH in Iraq, and then on Friday night one of my favorite TV characters of all times died.... I cried like a baby, I knew it was just a TV show, but I have just been emotional lately. Jumping into this outfit after it went off was a nice distraction and I am happy with how it came together.
> 
> On a happy note, today was my 90 day mark for ADR's, I got all the resteraunts I wanted on the days and times I wanted, I got the early morning BBB appointment on DD's bday (and CRT for after), and I booked the VIP tour on DD's bday and 1 for my bday later in the week. Now I need to finish planning customs for all the other places we will be eating.
> 
> So here is the outfit I just finished:



OMG, Just gorgeous.  You are so talented.  Can't believe you only just started this.


Toadstool - did you see earlier that I posted a pic of the Strawberry Shortcake stuff at my store?

And all these stories is exactly why I am also scared of buying a serger.   Just cant seem to bring myself to spend money on something that won't work for me.


----------



## jessica52877

mirandag819 said:


> YAY! I have another outfit for Disney World done, I now have made 2 I like for Disney (I made the boo dress too, but it was my first attempt so I think I will redo it before we go).
> 
> Thank you all for the encouragement, a few weeks ago I said I wanted to learn to sew, but I knew I would never be able to make stuff I liked before our Aug trip. I still can't believe that I have successfully made 2 already..... I had already bought to customs, so I guess like 16 more to go.
> 
> I am really glad I found this thread.... the distraction of sewing really helped this weekend, I have really been bummed with DH in Iraq, and then on Friday night one of my favorite TV characters of all times died.... I cried like a baby, I knew it was just a TV show, but I have just been emotional lately. Jumping into this outfit after it went off was a nice distraction and I am happy with how it came together.
> 
> On a happy note, today was my 90 day mark for ADR's, I got all the resteraunts I wanted on the days and times I wanted, I got the early morning BBB appointment on DD's bday (and CRT for after), and I booked the VIP tour on DD's bday and 1 for my bday later in the week. Now I need to finish planning customs for all the other places we will be eating.
> 
> So here is the outfit I just finished:



That is SO cute! I am glad you have a little distraction now! I can't believe you just started! You jumped right in and are doing great!


----------



## 2cutekidz

*Toadstool* said:


> Aww Those are so cute! I love the little crabby one! That is just darling!
> If you see this would you mind posting your Hungry Caterpillar outfit again or pm?? I just got my fabric in, and loved your design for that if you don't mind a CASE. Definitely not selling it.. just for Hannah. .



Here you go!!








minnie2 said:


> The raglan pattern is great too!  I stink at sewing knits  but I do love the pattern.  I made alot of fleece tops for the winter.  I actually just made a shirt for Kyle and my nephew I will try to post pictures..
> Those are GREAT!  Are they made out of knit?!



No, they aren't made from knits.  The crabby fabrics were in the baby/nursery fabrics.  



mirandag819 said:


> YAY! I have another outfit for Disney World done, I now have made 2 I like for Disney (I made the boo dress too, but it was my first attempt so I think I will redo it before we go).
> 
> Thank you all for the encouragement, a few weeks ago I said I wanted to learn to sew, but I knew I would never be able to make stuff I liked before our Aug trip. I still can't believe that I have successfully made 2 already..... I had already bought to customs, so I guess like 16 more to go.
> 
> I am really glad I found this thread.... the distraction of sewing really helped this weekend, I have really been bummed with DH in Iraq, and then on Friday night one of my favorite TV characters of all times died.... I cried like a baby, I knew it was just a TV show, but I have just been emotional lately. Jumping into this outfit after it went off was a nice distraction and I am happy with how it came together.
> 
> On a happy note, today was my 90 day mark for ADR's, I got all the resteraunts I wanted on the days and times I wanted, I got the early morning BBB appointment on DD's bday (and CRT for after), and I booked the VIP tour on DD's bday and 1 for my bday later in the week. Now I need to finish planning customs for all the other places we will be eating.
> 
> So here is the outfit I just finished:



Miranda!!  That look fabulous!!  I can't believe you have only been sewing for a few weeks!!  Your sets look perfect!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

mirandag819 said:


> So here is the outfit I just finished:


You are doing so good so far and this outfit is wonderful.  Glad you got the ADR's you wanted and are being distracted from a difficult time.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> So i woke up at 4:30am with some reflux and could not go back to sleep, I took a long shower and then decided I would finsih the cupcake purse after all. DH wasn't leaving til noon, so plenty of time. The instructions stunk, so I had to make a quick run to my favorite quilt shop to ask my friend/owner to help me decipher the instructions. Next time I wll make a fabric cherry with green leaf on top and add a little closure of some sort. i just had buttons on hand- I might want to try little bugle beads or something with shine. This is for my niece (the 2 yr old getting the aline outfit)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL
> 
> I posted this on a hanger- but Megan was wearing it for the first time to the party today- temp dropped to 64, so I added a little white blouse underneath
> [URL=http://home-and-garden.webshots.com/photo/2541549950050201308VIyDYq]



This is so cute. Did you get the pattern at a Quilt store? I'm working on a castle tote. The directions are hideous. I've reread them a million times while putting it together is really pretty easy. I almost feel like rewriting them and mailing it to the author! 




carrie6466 said:


> Can anyone help?  I posted about getting a serger last week and getting my son to thread it and then show me how.  It worked fine, I made a shirt.
> 
> Today, I went to change the thread, couldn't get it.  The lower looper kept breaking.  I got my son to do it again, same thing keeps happening.  We kept at this for over 2 hours and can't get it to thread right.
> 
> It's the Brother 1034D.  Is there anyone who can help me?  I've read the book and watched the DVD and still can't figure out what we're doing wrong.  I'm ready to send the whole thing back.



I have this one. I'd put off getting a serger because I was afraid to thread them, my mother had a very old one that was pretty difficult and I was/am amazed at how easy this model is. Anyway, check the tension button on the top, the white switch. I found that I had too much thread in the machine and it was making a sloppy stitch, maybe you have yours too taught? Also, check to see if the thread is catching on anything. Sometimes I do best when I just start the whole thing over.



DisneyMOM09 said:


> Just stopping by to say, I have loved all of the outfits posted lately! Haven't had much of a chance to comment. We leave for Disney on Friday and I feel like I've been on overdrive trying to get everything together and get all of the last minute projects finished. Her is the gift for Lauren's teacher. We really loved her and I wanted to do something special for her for the end of the year. I also made the girls some Tinkerbelle outfits that I will try to get pictures of today and post tomorrow, the pants for those outfits where originally pj bottoms, but they ended up being so cute I decided to make them into an outfit instead!



This is a great teacher idea!! 



mirandag819 said:


> YAY! I have another outfit for Disney World done, I now have made 2 I like for Disney (I made the boo dress too, but it was my first attempt so I think I will redo it before we go).
> 
> Thank you all for the encouragement, a few weeks ago I said I wanted to learn to sew, but I knew I would never be able to make stuff I liked before our Aug trip. I still can't believe that I have successfully made 2 already..... I had already bought to customs, so I guess like 16 more to go.
> 
> I am really glad I found this thread.... the distraction of sewing really helped this weekend, I have really been bummed with DH in Iraq, and then on Friday night one of my favorite TV characters of all times died.... I cried like a baby, I knew it was just a TV show, but I have just been emotional lately. Jumping into this outfit after it went off was a nice distraction and I am happy with how it came together.
> 
> On a happy note, today was my 90 day mark for ADR's, I got all the resteraunts I wanted on the days and times I wanted, I got the early morning BBB appointment on DD's bday (and CRT for after), and I booked the VIP tour on DD's bday and 1 for my bday later in the week. Now I need to finish planning customs for all the other places we will be eating.
> 
> So here is the outfit I just finished:


----------



## carrie6466

jessica52877 said:


> So, out of curiousity how long does it take everyone to make a vida? I think it goes fast but then I add ruffles down the back and around the bottom and here and there and I forget that all that takes time!
> 
> I have that one and am too scared to change the thread. The first time I tied it off and it worked like a charm. The only 2 worked that way. And I had to thread one of the lower ones. I was freaking out but DH sat with while I read the instructions. I do think it took me like an hour to do it though! I even bought pink this week but chickened out on changing it.
> 
> Sorry, no advice really though. Keep trying. Practice makes perfect!



I think it took me around 4 hours to make a Vida, but I didn't do ruffles in the back, just one around the bottom.  

I tried tying it off and it only worked for the two for me also.



twob4him said:


> I don't own a serger...they askeer me...and your experience is exactly what I am afraid of! Hope you get it all worked out...can you take it back to where you got it and see if they have any insights??? [/COLOR][/SIZE]



I got it off of HSN, because no one around here sold that one and I read that it was easy to thread



EnchantedPrincess said:


> And all these stories is exactly why I am also scared of buying a serger.   Just cant seem to bring myself to spend money on something that won't work for me.



I didn't buy one before this because I was afraid I wouldn't be able to do it.  DH decided to buy it for me for our anniversary after he overheard me talking to my frend about it.  LOL  

On another note, he did watch the DVD and figure it all out for me this morning.  He put on white thread and now it's working again, so I told him just leave it and I'll do everything I wanted to do with white.  I'll worry about the other stuff when the time comes.


Love the Dalmation outfit!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

carrie6466 said:


> I think it took me around 4 hours to make a Vida, but I didn't do ruffles in the back, just one around the bottom.
> On another note, he did watch the DVD and figure it all out for me this morning.  He put on white thread and now it's working again, so I told him just leave it and I'll do everything I wanted to do with white.  I'll worry about the other stuff when the time comes.



I could not thread my machine for the a few years.  I would load it up and drive 2 hours to the city to have the shop do it for me.  Then a nice man at the store took the time to show me how to thread the machine and how to find the colour dots to guide me.   He gave me a plastic threader, really for flossing, and after an hour I now feel empowered.  I can change threads in about 10 minutes.  I still go very slow and it is process from right to left.  You must change them in the correct order also.

I love my serger.  It is the workhorse of my sewing projects and I could not sew without it.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

twob4him said:


> Wait, I don't see anything wrong with this???? Heather is right...this is the wrong forum to post this in!! hahahaha So tell me more about the co-op...
> 
> The funniest part is that in the next paragraph, you talk about getting MORE fabric!!!



Yes, I know...but in defense of my bidding..I am making a quilt for my nursing school bestie for graduation. 

As for the co-op www.thefabricobsession.com/forum.  I recognize many screen names on there from here...
The BAD & GOOD part about that is she has closed her buys for the summer so I can save some money for when she starts again......

Although, I found this fabric the other day and posted it...and now i am going to order a bolt of each..anyone interested?















There is some cordinates that go with it, that I am still on the fence about.


----------



## billwendy

HeatherSue said:


> You could try craigslist for an older sewing machine cheap.  I see them on there all the time.



Heather - or anyone else - if you ever see what you think is a good machine on the Philadelphia, Delaware or South Jersey Craigslist that you think is a good deal,  would you let me know? I have an old Kennmore that works great, but I'd love some of those decorative stitches or ??? Im not positive why I want a new machine- maybe it will sew smoother??? lol!!



mirandag819 said:


>



I LOVE this outfit!! Sooooo cute!!! Can I ask what size you made? I always make to top too long for my 2 year old neice and think yours looks absolutely perfect!!!



2cutekidz said:


> Here you go!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they aren't made from knits.  The crabby fabrics were in the baby/nursery fabrics.
> 
> 
> 
> Miranda!!  That look fabulous!!  I can't believe you have only been sewing for a few weeks!!  Your sets look perfect!!



I LOVE that fabric!!! You always do such a professional looking job!!! I loved Matthew's crabby outfit too - does the hoodie part of the hoodie bother him at all?

So, last night with Daniel went just fine. He and Bill got back to our house quickly, because Daniel wanted to bring the food back to our house to eat - he ended up choosing Chic Fil A - which is yummy in my book!!! We watched Myth Busters and then I went up to sew  while he and Bill played football first on the Wii and then on the PS2 crazy guys!! But I could hear them laughing alot - so that is good.

Daniel didnt want his picture taken because he is on steroids and looks puffy. He is able to wear a hat now!!! Was it difficult at times to watch him - definately - I had to choke back some tears as he worked VERY HARD just to pick up a full cup to drink out of (I wanted to whack DH for giving him such a big full cup without a straw). His arm was so ataxic/shakey as he lifted it up - strength seems to be fair, but his timing is just off. He is just so thin - looking at him sitting in my easy chair it seemed that he looked smaller than my 6 year old neice. But anyway - I was thrilled to have him over and that he wanted to come to our house - I think mainly to be with Bill (Bill visits him EVERY day he is in the hospital), but thats okay - thanks for letting me share - 

April - Daniel likes the one with the Eagles logo in the background the best!! He knows people are praying for him, and he believes in the power of prayer. He says thank you to everyone!!


----------



## mirandag819

billwendy said:


> I LOVE this outfit!! Sooooo cute!!! Can I ask what size you made? I always make to top too long for my 2 year old neice and think yours looks absolutely perfect!!!



Thanks. I made a 4, but I changed the length. I did the empire waist and used 10 inch length instead of 12 inch. I was worried it would be too long and close to the applique on the pants at 12 inches so I shortened it, I really like this length.


----------



## jessica52877

carrie6466 said:


> I think it took me around 4 hours to make a Vida, but I didn't do ruffles in the back, just one around the bottom.
> 
> I tried tying it off and it only worked for the two for me also.
> 
> I got it off of HSN, because no one around here sold that one and I read that it was easy to thread
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't buy one before this because I was afraid I wouldn't be able to do it.  DH decided to buy it for me for our anniversary after he overheard me talking to my frend about it.  LOL
> 
> On another note, he did watch the DVD and figure it all out for me this morning.  He put on white thread and now it's working again, so I told him just leave it and I'll do everything I wanted to do with white.  I'll worry about the other stuff when the time comes.



I had to order mine online too. I wish I had a nice little sewing shop nearby but then again they would have probably wanted another $100 for the same thing.

White works! 



MinnieVanMom said:


> I could not thread my machine for the a few years.  I would load it up and drive 2 hours to the city to have the shop do it for me.  Then a nice man at the store took the time to show me how to thread the machine and how to find the colour dots to guide me.   He gave me a plastic threader, really for flossing, and after an hour I now feel empowered.  I can change threads in about 10 minutes.  I still go very slow and it is process from right to left.  You must change them in the correct order also.
> 
> I love my serger.  It is the workhorse of my sewing projects and I could not sew without it.



I am so afraid I am going to break my serger. I feel like I use it non stop when actually sewing something.



billwendy said:


> Heather - or anyone else - if you ever see what you think is a good machine on the Philadelphia, Delaware or South Jersey Craigslist that you think is a good deal,  would you let me know? I have an old Kennmore that works great, but I'd love some of those decorative stitches or ??? Im not positive why I want a new machine- maybe it will sew smoother??? lol!!
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this outfit!! Sooooo cute!!! Can I ask what size you made? I always make to top too long for my 2 year old neice and think yours looks absolutely perfect!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE that fabric!!! You always do such a professional looking job!!! I loved Matthew's crabby outfit too - does the hoodie part of the hoodie bother him at all?
> 
> So, last night with Daniel went just fine. He and Bill got back to our house quickly, because Daniel wanted to bring the food back to our house to eat - he ended up choosing Chic Fil A - which is yummy in my book!!! We watched Myth Busters and then I went up to sew  while he and Bill played football first on the Wii and then on the PS2 crazy guys!! But I could hear them laughing alot - so that is good.
> 
> Daniel didnt want his picture taken because he is on steroids and looks puffy. He is able to wear a hat now!!! Was it difficult at times to watch him - definately - I had to choke back some tears as he worked VERY HARD just to pick up a full cup to drink out of (I wanted to whack DH for giving him such a big full cup without a straw). His arm was so ataxic/shakey as he lifted it up - strength seems to be fair, but his timing is just off. He is just so thin - looking at him sitting in my easy chair it seemed that he looked smaller than my 6 year old neice. But anyway - I was thrilled to have him over and that he wanted to come to our house - I think mainly to be with Bill (Bill visits him EVERY day he is in the hospital), but thats okay - thanks for letting me share -
> 
> April - Daniel likes the one with the Eagles logo in the background the best!! He knows people are praying for him, and he believes in the power of prayer. He says thank you to everyone!!



Kenmore's are the best! I like a Kenmore anything (but never owned a sewing machine). I think it is the idea of something new. I love to get something new!

Glad Daniel had a good night and lots of fun at your house!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

billwendy said:


> So, last night with Daniel went just fine. He and Bill got back to our house quickly, because Daniel wanted to bring the food back to our house to eat - he ended up choosing Chic Fil A - which is yummy in my book!!! We watched Myth Busters and then I went up to sew  while he and Bill played football first on the Wii and then on the PS2 crazy guys!! But I could hear them laughing alot - so that is good.
> 
> Daniel didnt want his picture taken because he is on steroids and looks puffy. He is able to wear a hat now!!! Was it difficult at times to watch him - definately - I had to choke back some tears as he worked VERY HARD just to pick up a full cup to drink out of (I wanted to whack DH for giving him such a big full cup without a straw). His arm was so ataxic/shakey as he lifted it up - strength seems to be fair, but his timing is just off. He is just so thin - looking at him sitting in my easy chair it seemed that he looked smaller than my 6 year old neice. But anyway - I was thrilled to have him over and that he wanted to come to our house - I think mainly to be with Bill (Bill visits him EVERY day he is in the hospital), but thats okay - thanks for letting me share -
> 
> April - Daniel likes the one with the Eagles logo in the background the best!! He knows people are praying for him, and he believes in the power of prayer. He says thank you to everyone!!



Wendy,

I am so happy it was a good evening.  I know about holding back the tears.  You did super and it is wonderful that he wants to be with both of you.  Can you do a few things at your home to help him with OT?  When will his strenght come back?  I will continue to pray for him.

What size shirt does he take now?  Also what is his favorite color?  I want to give him the finished project.  Hugs to you Auntie for a great evening. and thank you Wendy for keeping us updated.


----------



## KARAJ

*Toadstool* said:


> Oh, and *Jeanne* are you as excited as me to get Pokey Puppy fabric? I don't even own the book. I just think it is adorable. I need to get the book now. I had it as a child, and I am sure Hannah will love it. I'm sad that some of the bolts won't make it. I don't know what I am going to do with it all though.



I NEED to go look at that, I would have loved Pokey Puppy Material . My kids love that book! I am sure it is to late for that one now but could someone post the link again??? 

EDIT EDIT ........I just saw the link further down THANKS


----------



## KARAJ

HeatherSue said:


> CarlaC also makes a festive vest pattern that's really easy.  I made Sawyer a cow print one for a Woody outfit that turned out cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's always CarlaC's raglan pattern, too.  It comes with a hood option.
> 
> I make a lot of appliqued t-shirts for Sawyer and sometimes appliqued jeans/shorts to go with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for giving me an excuse to post pictures of Sawyer!



Thank You, I really appreciate the ideas. And your Sawyer is adorable you do not need an excuse!! 

Minnie2 Apperantley I lost my multi Quote but thank you as well.


----------



## KARAJ

DisneyMOM09 said:


> Just stopping by to say, I have loved all of the outfits posted lately! Haven't had much of a chance to comment. We leave for Disney on Friday and I feel like I've been on overdrive trying to get everything together and get all of the last minute projects finished. Her is the gift for Lauren's teacher. We really loved her and I wanted to do something special for her for the end of the year. I also made the girls some Tinkerbelle outfits that I will try to get pictures of today and post tomorrow, the pants for those outfits where originally pj bottoms, but they ended up being so cute I decided to make them into an outfit instead!



Where did you get that fabric for the purse?? PLEASE share   My baby sister is starting her student teaching and I wanted to make her a bag, that would be a great print!


----------



## bclydia

mirandag819 said:


>



This is wonderful!  You have a knack for this!!

Oh, lost my other quotes.

Well, I remember I wanted to ask where the pattern for the cute cupcake purse came from?  It's adorable and I think I might _need_ it!


----------



## *Toadstool*

HeatherSue said:


> There's always CarlaC's raglan pattern, too.  It comes with a hood option.
> 
> I make a lot of appliqued t-shirts for Sawyer and sometimes appliqued jeans/shorts to go with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pokey Puppy fabric!?  I love The Pokey Little Puppy!


Oooh! I need the raglan pattern! Too bad I can't find any cute knits locally.
Posting about pokey puppy further down.



mirandag819 said:


>


Wow! That looks great! You were lucky to find all those cute fabrics! That works so well!


tricia said:


> Toadstool - did you see earlier that I posted a pic of the Strawberry Shortcake stuff at my store?
> 
> And all these stories is exactly why I am also scared of buying a serger.   Just cant seem to bring myself to spend money on something that won't work for me.


I had not seen it! I am sorry. I just went back and looked. I really just want contemporary strawberry shortcake, so I will pass. THank you for taking the time to look for me though. If you buy a babylock serger the threading is a breeze. 



tricia said:


> Toadstool - I went back to fabricland and took a pic of the Strawberry Shortcake, but now I cant get it from my camera to the computer   Just not too good at this stuff all the time.
> 
> I did find a pic of it online.  It is this pattern and colour, but it is just regular cotton, and not the puckered stuff.  I can get it for $6/meter (39 inches) here.  That is Canadian dollars, so more like $5.10 US, and they are very generous with their measurements, so I usually get about 45" to the meter.


Leaving this in just so you notice my post.



mom2prettyprincess said:


> Yes, I know...but in defense of my bidding..I am making a quilt for my nursing school bestie for graduation.
> 
> As for the co-op www.thefabricobsession.com/forum.  I recognize many screen names on there from here...
> The BAD & GOOD part about that is she has closed her buys for the summer so I can save some money for when she starts again......
> 
> Although, I found this fabric the other day and posted it...and now i am going to order a bolt of each..anyone interested?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is some cordinates that go with it, that I am still on the fence about.


That is cute. CAN NOT ORDER MORE FABRIC!!!



billwendy said:


> Heather - or anyone else - if you ever see what you think is a good machine on the Philadelphia, Delaware or South Jersey Craigslist that you think is a good deal,  would you let me know? I have an old Kennmore that works great, but I'd love some of those decorative stitches or ??? Im not positive why I want a new machine- maybe it will sew smoother??? lol!!
> 
> So, last night with Daniel went just fine. He and Bill got back to our house quickly, because Daniel wanted to bring the food back to our house to eat - he ended up choosing Chic Fil A - which is yummy in my book!!! We watched Myth Busters and then I went up to sew  while he and Bill played football first on the Wii and then on the PS2 crazy guys!! But I could hear them laughing alot - so that is good.
> 
> Daniel didnt want his picture taken because he is on steroids and looks puffy. He is able to wear a hat now!!! Was it difficult at times to watch him - definately - I had to choke back some tears as he worked VERY HARD just to pick up a full cup to drink out of (I wanted to whack DH for giving him such a big full cup without a straw). His arm was so ataxic/shakey as he lifted it up - strength seems to be fair, but his timing is just off. He is just so thin - looking at him sitting in my easy chair it seemed that he looked smaller than my 6 year old neice. But anyway - I was thrilled to have him over and that he wanted to come to our house - I think mainly to be with Bill (Bill visits him EVERY day he is in the hospital), but thats okay - thanks for letting me share -
> 
> April - Daniel likes the one with the Eagles logo in the background the best!! He knows people are praying for him, and he believes in the power of prayer. He says thank you to everyone!!


awww..  I can't imagine having to see a frail little boy like that. It must be tough. 
I am sure newer machines sew smoother. 


jessica52877 said:


> I had to order mine online too. I wish I had a nice little sewing shop nearby but then again they would have probably wanted another $100 for the same thing.
> 
> White works!
> 
> 
> 
> I am so afraid I am going to break my serger. I feel like I use it non stop when actually sewing something.
> 
> 
> 
> Kenmore's are the best! I like a Kenmore anything (but never owned a sewing machine). I think it is the idea of something new. I love to get something new!
> 
> Glad Daniel had a good night and lots of fun at your house!


My mom had a Kenmore sewing machine for like 20 plus years. It finally broke a few years ago. SHe bought another Kenmore, and now wishes she hadn't. No one services them or supports them at the Sears store where she bought it from.



KARAJ said:


> I NEED to go look at that, I would have loved Pokey Puppy Material . My kids love that book! I am sure it is to late for that one now but could someone post the link again???


*POKEY PUPPY INFO*
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/CutFromTheSame-Cloth/
She has that it is closed, but I don't think she is ordering until tomorrow. There are 2 bolts that still have yards that we were trying to fill. One of them is the little golden blocks and one of them is the ecru print. There is photo section, and if you look in the database you will see which ones I am talking about. 
If anyone is interested you can pm me and I will let her know or post in the group if you are a member. Either way if you just want to look apply to the group. Not sure how long she will take to let you in.


----------



## KARAJ

mirandag819 said:


> YAY! I have another outfit for Disney World done, I now have made 2 I like for Disney (I made the boo dress too, but it was my first attempt so I think I will redo it before we go).
> 
> Thank you all for the encouragement, a few weeks ago I said I wanted to learn to sew, but I knew I would never be able to make stuff I liked before our Aug trip. I still can't believe that I have successfully made 2 already..... I had already bought to customs, so I guess like 16 more to go.
> 
> I am really glad I found this thread.... the distraction of sewing really helped this weekend, I have really been bummed with DH in Iraq, and then on Friday night one of my favorite TV characters of all times died.... I cried like a baby, I knew it was just a TV show, but I have just been emotional lately. Jumping into this outfit after it went off was a nice distraction and I am happy with how it came together.
> 
> On a happy note, today was my 90 day mark for ADR's, I got all the resteraunts I wanted on the days and times I wanted, I got the early morning BBB appointment on DD's bday (and CRT for after), and I booked the VIP tour on DD's bday and 1 for my bday later in the week. Now I need to finish planning customs for all the other places we will be eating.
> 
> So here is the outfit I just finished:



First the outfit looks GREAT. I love the fabric choices, I have not made a stripwork anything yet because I am afraid I will not make a godd match together. What machine do you do your embroidering on?

I bet your husband LOVES seeing the photos of his little girl in her new outfits.

And I really do understand about the new hobby to keep your mind off of the deployment. It is one of the reasons I started sewing intensively again, we have an Iraq rotation coming up around the end of summer. For our first deployment I scrapbooked! The hardest times for me are when the kids go to bed and I am staring at the walls. That is why a craft is so nice for me. The easiest times to get things accomplished are the times that are the lonliest for me  So it works. Just curious how long has your DH been in the service?


----------



## emcreative

Thanks for the compliments on my Hannah.

HeatherSue Sawyer looks adorable.  I LOVE those outfits.  I can't believe how little there is out there in customs for little boys.  Every time I see one even listed on an "e" site they seem to have a bazillion appliques on them and cost at least $200.

Miranda, the Cruella is just perfect!  I love the theme, and the materials you picked are just right!  

And of course the models you both used are little dolls too!!


----------



## princessmom29

mom2prettyprincess said:


> Yes, I know...but in defense of my bidding..I am making a quilt for my nursing school bestie for graduation.
> 
> As for the co-op www.thefabricobsession.com/forum.  I recognize many screen names on there from here...
> The BAD & GOOD part about that is she has closed her buys for the summer so I can save some money for when she starts again......
> 
> Although, I found this fabric the other day and posted it...and now i am going to order a bolt of each..anyone interested?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is some cordinates that go with it, that I am still on the fence about.



I would love to get my hands on some of the ballerinas and some cordinate if you end up getting it.


----------



## mirandag819

KARAJ said:


> First the outfit looks GREAT. I love the fabric choices, I have not made a stripwork anything yet because I am afraid I will not make a godd match together. What machine do you do your embroidering on?
> 
> I bet your husband LOVES seeing the photos of his little girl in her new outfits.
> 
> And I really do understand about the new hobby to keep your mind off of the deployment. It is one of the reasons I started sewing intensively again, we have an Iraq rotation coming up around the end of summer. For our first deployment I scrapbooked! The hardest times for me are when the kids go to bed and I am staring at the walls. That is why a craft is so nice for me. The easiest times to get things accomplished are the times that are the lonliest for me  So it works. Just curious how long has your DH been in the service?



Thanks.... DD spotted the fabric and asked for a 101 dalmations outfit, I love that everything is Disney with her too! I had to laugh a little the other day when her MawMaw said she got her a tumbalina (sp) costume and Taylor said, "who's that? Is she Disney? No, then I don't know her" 

I have been loving stripwork, It seems I keep find like 3 or 4 prints that I love together and that has been the easiest way for me to combine them. I did the 3 different zebra prints and love it, so I figured I would try stripwork with the doggie prints too. 

I do my embroidery on the Brother PE-700 II. 

DH loves the pics of her in her new outfits, but he keeps accusing me of buying them. When I bought 2 customs for our trip in August and told him I needed 18 more he joked that I better learn to sew if I wanted more.  (apparently he doesn't get the concept of spending $150-200 on an outfit she will wear once) Since he hasn't been here to see me sewing them he really thinks I am buying them and claiming to have sewn them. I am going to have to start taking pictures in between making them to show him. I guess it is a nice compliment though, and I can see where he is coming from. When we first started dating and he needed patches sewn on to one of his uniforms I did it by hand and it fell off the first time he wore it. 

He was active duty when we met, he was active for 6 years and he has been in the reserves for 6 years now.... this is his 2nd deployment as a reservist (his first since DD was born). This one is starting to get rough, it is great having DD to keep me company, but man I really realize how helpful he was with her and it so much more work these days. Plus on his last deployment DH's brother would help me with some of the stuff DH did (cut the grass, small repairs, changing air filters, ect.). Well this time my BIL is deployed too, it is getting old having to find a baby sitter to watch DD so I can cut the grass. DD hates the word Iraq.... her daddy is there, and both of her uncles (DH's brother, and my sister got married this year and he went to Iraq within a few months). This thread and sewing has been real helpful this time though, it is a much better way to put off the stuff I should be doing around the house in the evenings after work.


----------



## Stephres

I have been trying to sew an outfit for about two weeks. It's for Megan's birthday, which is Sunday, so hopefully it will be done by then.

BUT...I wanted to share something with my Packers friends. They had the last game of flag football and I was surprised when the coach presented the MVP award...






The team ended up 2-5 and the coaches were, um, a little crazy, but I am super proud of Jacob!


----------



## emcreative

Way to go Jacob!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Stephres said:


> I have been trying to sew an outfit for about two weeks. It's for Megan's birthday, which is Sunday, so hopefully it will be done by then.
> 
> BUT...I wanted to share something with my Packers friends. They had the last game of flag football and I was surprised when the coach presented the MVP award...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The team ended up 2-5 and the coaches were, um, a little crazy, but I am super proud of Jacob!




WTG Jacob and you should be a very proud mom.


----------



## Reese'smom

Hi everyone!

Love the 101 Dalmations outfit!!
I have a question for yall. I am making my DD a dress using a Mcalls pattern. It calls for some stabilizer for the top of the dress. I've never used it before, this being only the second thing I've ever made. Is there a certain kind thats the best?


----------



## *Toadstool*

Reese'smom said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Love the 101 Dalmations outfit!!
> I have a question for yall. I am making my DD a dress using a Mcalls pattern. It calls for some stabilizer for the top of the dress. I've never used it before, this being only the second thing I've ever made. Is there a certain kind thats the best?


Depends what it is telling you to use it for. Is it telling you to use interfacing? Interfacing and stabilizer are 2 different things. Interfacing comes in heavy and lightweight. You would usually use lightweight for most things in my experiences. I like the light iron on interfacing. I buy the pellon usually. The only times I have used interfacing are in button bands and collars...maybe in sleeve bands too. If you are using a really thin fabric you can interface the whole thing. It just gives the fabric body. I don't use it a whole lot because I usually use medium weight fabrics. Instead of using interfacing for my buttonholes I use heavy water soluble stabilizer underneath the fabric while I am stitching them.
I may be totally off here though.. not sure what your pattern is talking about.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Reese'smom said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Love the 101 Dalmations outfit!!
> I have a question for yall. I am making my DD a dress using a Mcalls pattern. It calls for some stabilizer for the top of the dress. I've never used it before, this being only the second thing I've ever made. Is there a certain kind thats the best?


I wish that I could help you, but I have never had a pattern that called for stabilizer. I think they may be referring to the kind that comes on the bolt and you buy it by the yard. My Wal-mart has it by a company called Pellon.


----------



## sheridee32

mom2prettyprincess said:


> Yes, I know...but in defense of my bidding..I am making a quilt for my nursing school bestie for graduation.
> 
> As for the co-op www.thefabricobsession.com/forum.  I recognize many screen names on there from here...
> The BAD & GOOD part about that is she has closed her buys for the summer so I can save some money for when she starts again......
> 
> Although, I found this fabric the other day and posted it...and now i am going to order a bolt of each..anyone interested?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is some cordinates that go with it, that I am still on the fence about.



I would be intested I was going to get some from one of the coops and never had time. I will get your squares ent out this week I have been real sick all week and had to finally go get a shot of phenergan Friday so I am still pretty week hadnt been able to hold anythig down for about 4 1/2 days.
Sheri


----------



## Reese'smom

*Toadstool* said:


> Depends what it is telling you to use it for. Is it telling you to use interfacing? Interfacing and stabilizer are 2 different things. Interfacing comes in heavy and lightweight. You would usually use lightweight for most things in my experiences. I like the light iron on interfacing. I buy the pellon usually. The only times I have used interfacing are in button bands and collars...maybe in sleeve bands too. If you are using a really thin fabric you can interface the whole thing. It just gives the fabric body. I don't use it a whole lot because I usually use medium weight fabrics. Instead of using interfacing for my buttonholes I use heavy water soluble stabilizer underneath the fabric while I am stitching them.
> I may be totally off here though.. not sure what your pattern is talking about.



Thanks so much for responding. It's just a simple dress. It actually does say "fusible interfacing" It's just the straps on the dress where the button will go. I guess I picked a sorta difficult pattern for my first dress. I think when I'm done with it, I'm gonna try CarlaC's stripwork top. I'll try the light iron on that you suggested. Thanks again- I've been reading the instructions for days trying to figure out what it was talking about.


----------



## emcreative

Does anyone do all their applique (not just eyes, etc) without a machine?  Know a good tutorial?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Reese'smom said:


> Thanks so much for responding. It's just a simple dress. It actually does say "fusible interfacing" It's just the straps on the dress where the button will go. I guess I picked a sorta difficult pattern for my first dress. I think when I'm done with it, I'm gonna try CarlaC's stripwork top. I'll try the light iron on that you suggested. Thanks again- I've been reading the instructions for days trying to figure out what it was talking about.



Pellon also makes a fusible interfacing and they come in different weights for different uses.  This product stays in the fabric when washed.  It is like the stuff in collars.  It helps make fabric stiff and stand well.

If you have more questions this is the best group of women, and Tom to ask.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Reese'smom said:


> Thanks so much for responding. It's just a simple dress. It actually does say "fusible interfacing" It's just the straps on the dress where the button will go. I guess I picked a sorta difficult pattern for my first dress. I think when I'm done with it, I'm gonna try CarlaC's stripwork top. I'll try the light iron on that you suggested. Thanks again- I've been reading the instructions for days trying to figure out what it was talking about.


If you go to the store you can ask for fusible interfacing. It looks like a see through web kinda stuff. I use it when I do appliques to make sure the fabric doesn't go anywhere.
 I love that stuff. I have used it like this pattern is calling for to do the buttonholes. It is hard doing buttonholes on something that is flimsy. You could also try just using some kind of tear away stabilizer if you have that. Fusible is great though. Just fuse it onto the wrong side of the fabric and then when you sew right sides together you can iron it again to fuse it to the other piece of fabric. Hope that makes sense. I tend to forget to put the interfacing in so that is why I use the water soluble stuff underneath where I make the buttonhole. I think it works just as good.
Can't wait to see how it comes out!


----------



## Stephres

Whoopie! I finished. It took me so long to the appliqués, I had doubts. I used the Hello Kitty machine and the tiny zig zag stitch that I had to take a break between each one because I felt like I was going blind.

I hope you can tell what it's supposed to be. When we went in March I saw mickey balloons everywhere so I thought it would make a cute birthday skirt. Teresa's husband recognized it when they came over so I think I am good.  The shirt is one I found with the easter fabric that never got made into anything and everything else was scraps or stash so this was a very cheap birthday outfit!


----------



## *Toadstool*

emcreative said:


> Does anyone do all their applique (not just eyes, etc) without a machine?  Know a good tutorial?


If you try to satin stitch around an applique with just a needle and thread by hand it will take a really long time unless it is something teeny tiny. I've done satin stitch by hand with hand embroidery, but never around an applique. You could do a blanket stitch by hand and use fabric that doesn't fray. I've done that by hand and it doesn't take long. I've done it with wool felt. Not sure if you are interested in that though.


----------



## emcreative

*Toadstool* said:


> If you try to satin stitch around an applique with just a needle and thread by hand it will take a really long time unless it is something teeny tiny. I've done satin stitch by hand with hand embroidery, but never around an applique. You could do a blanket stitch by hand and use fabric that doesn't fray. I've done that by hand and it doesn't take long. I've done it with wool felt. Not sure if you are interested in that though.




LOL I'm going to have to google what those stitches are.  I am just trying to figure out a project I can try myself without an embroidery machine, and having no sewing machine skills at all.


----------



## mirandag819

Stephres said:


> Whoopie! I finished. It took me so long to the appliqués, I had doubts. I used the Hello Kitty machine and the tiny zig zag stitch that I had to take a break between each one because I felt like I was going blind.
> 
> I hope you can tell what it's supposed to be. When we went in March I saw mickey balloons everywhere so I thought it would make a cute birthday skirt. Teresa's husband recognized it when they came over so I think I am good.  The shirt is one I found with the easter fabric that never got made into anything and everything else was scraps or stash so this was a very cheap birthday outfit!



That is so cute! I love the Mickey ballons and it reminds me of the celebrate commericals, it is perfect for a birthday! I love the twirl pic, she looks very happy with her new outfit!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Stephres said:


> Whoopie! I finished. It took me so long to the appliqués, I had doubts. I used the Hello Kitty machine and the tiny zig zag stitch that I had to take a break between each one because I felt like I was going blind.
> 
> I hope you can tell what it's supposed to be. When we went in March I saw mickey balloons everywhere so I thought it would make a cute birthday skirt. Teresa's husband recognized it when they came over so I think I am good.  The shirt is one I found with the easter fabric that never got made into anything and everything else was scraps or stash so this was a very cheap birthday outfit!



Oh my heck that is the cutest.  Hunter even likes and wants pants like that.  I told him we have to ask you to make them.  Great Birthday outfit!


----------



## *Toadstool*

emcreative said:


> LOL I'm going to have to google what those stitches are.  I am just trying to figure out a project I can try myself without an embroidery machine, and having no sewing machine skills at all.


http://cottonsnwoolens.blogspot.com/2009/01/wool-tutorial.html
You could also use ultra suede or maybe fleece as long as it doesn't fray on the edges.
http://www.futuregirl.com/craft_blog/2007/09/tutorial-hand-sew-felt.aspx
I am sure you could find a better blanket stitch tutorial with your googling skills. 



Stephres said:


> Whoopie! I finished. It took me so long to the appliqués, I had doubts. I used the Hello Kitty machine and the tiny zig zag stitch that I had to take a break between each one because I felt like I was going blind.
> 
> I hope you can tell what it's supposed to be. When we went in March I saw mickey balloons everywhere so I thought it would make a cute birthday skirt. Teresa's husband recognized it when they came over so I think I am good.  The shirt is one I found with the easter fabric that never got made into anything and everything else was scraps or stash so this was a very cheap birthday outfit!


That is just darling! I love it!!
Did you see the shirt I made for Disney on Ice? I had a castle with the mickey head balloons. I love mickey balloons! How fun!!! 
*EDIT* what did you use for the string???


----------



## Reese'smom

MinnieVanMom said:


> Pellon also makes a fusible interfacing and they come in different weights for different uses.  This product stays in the fabric when washed.  It is like the stuff in collars.  It helps make fabric stiff and stand well.
> 
> If you have more questions this is the best group of women, and Tom to ask.





*Toadstool* said:


> If you go to the store you can ask for fusible interfacing. It looks like a see through web kinda stuff. I use it when I do appliques to make sure the fabric doesn't go anywhere.
> I love that stuff. I have used it like this pattern is calling for to do the buttonholes. It is hard doing buttonholes on something that is flimsy. You could also try just using some kind of tear away stabilizer if you have that. Fusible is great though. Just fuse it onto the wrong side of the fabric and then when you sew right sides together you can iron it again to fuse it to the other piece of fabric. Hope that makes sense. I tend to forget to put the interfacing in so that is why I use the water soluble stuff underneath where I make the buttonhole. I think it works just as good.
> Can't wait to see how it comes out!



Wow- yall are so sweet! I'm gonna head to Walmart or Joann's tomorrow to get the interfacing so I can finish the dress. I'm sure I'll have to come back here and read your directions about 100 times. You're a lot clearer than the pattern directions, but I'm so new I dont know anything!I'll post pics when I'm done, but don't expect anything great!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Someone call me if we move today...you know how easily i get lost!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Stephres said:


>



Steph...do you mind if I CASE (or lets be honest...CAB!!) you???

Tracie made a bday tshirt design for Aisling and I was trying to think up a fun bottom to go with it.


----------



## karebear1

Stephres said:


> I have been trying to sew an outfit for about two weeks. It's for Megan's birthday, which is Sunday, so hopefully it will be done by then.
> 
> BUT...I wanted to share something with my Packers friends. They had the last game of flag football and I was surprised when the coach presented the MVP award...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The team ended up 2-5 and the coaches were, um, a little crazy, but I am super proud of Jacob!



Yippeeeee!! How awesome is that??!?!?!?  Jacob looks like the man in that pic. Keep wearing the green and gold with pride young man! It'll continue to be magical for you in years to come!!!


----------



## Stephres

*Toadstool* said:


> That is just darling! I love it!!
> Did you see the shirt I made for Disney on Ice? I had a castle with the mickey head balloons. I love mickey balloons! How fun!!!
> *EDIT* what did you use for the string???



Thank you! I used ribbon for the strings. It was kind of hard to work with because it didn't bend, but I think the twisty looks like string (I hope!).



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Steph...do you mind if I CASE (or lets be honest...CAB!!) you???
> 
> Tracie made a bday tshirt design for Aisling and I was trying to think up a fun bottom to go with it.



Yes, that would be so cute with a flouncy skirt with mickey head balloons on it! Please do it!



karebear1 said:


> Yippeeeee!! How awesome is that??!?!?!?  Jacob looks like the man in that pic. Keep wearing the green and gold with pride young man! It'll continue to be magical for you in years to come!!!



Aw, this made me teary. Thank you! 

MinnieVanMom, lost your quote but I would be happy to make some pants with mickeyhead balloons on it for your son!

Wendy (and anyone else interested), I updated my blog with pictures to go with the velcro wristlet instructions (link in my sig). And...

I updated Facebook with pictures of Teresa and T coming to my house (and the pizza place)!

Off to do errands, have a great afternoon!


----------



## Tracie

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Steph...do you mind if I CASE (or lets be honest...CAB!!) you???
> 
> Tracie made a bday tshirt design for Aisling and I was trying to think up a fun bottom to go with it.



That skirt is way too cute and the Mickey balloons would be perfect with the tee!

Tracie


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

*Toadstool* said:


> That is cute. CAN NOT ORDER MORE FABRIC!!!



Oh, come on...that is what I said and now more fabric! 



princessmom29 said:


> I would love to get my hands on some of the ballerinas and some cordinate if you end up getting it.


I will post the cordinates also, I really like them all so we can decide what we want.



sheridee32 said:


> I would be intested I was going to get some from one of the coops and never had time. I will get your squares ent out this week I have been real sick all week and had to finally go get a shot of phenergan Friday so I am still pretty week hadnt been able to hold anythig down for about 4 1/2 days.
> Sheri



You take care of yourself! Whenever you get the panels to me will be fine. I really won't work on the quilt until the middle of June. Phnergan doesn't agree with me. I get the involuntary muscle spasms...I'm told it is quite comical to see it..but it just knocks me for a loop! 



Stephres said:


> I hope you can tell what it's supposed to be. When we went in March I saw mickey balloons everywhere so I thought it would make a cute birthday skirt. Teresa's husband recognized it when they came over so I think I am good.  The shirt is one I found with the easter fabric that never got made into anything and everything else was scraps or stash so this was a very cheap birthday outfit!



This is a perfect birthday outfit! I think even I could pull that off for DD's birthday party, the day before we leave for WDW.


----------



## lori123

HeatherSue said:


> I've never tried that one.  I just didn't want you to think you were being ignored!  I've always liked the looks of it, though.
> 
> That skirt does look very similar to CarlaC's twirl scallopini. I made Tessa one and I wanted the look of different panels for the scallops.  So, I just ran ribbons down the side of each scallop.



Thanks for the info


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I finally finished the big give outfit.  I had to finish today because I started work a week ago Friday and I am out of time.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Hunter is just the sweetest to put girls clothes for me.  He even did a perfect point.  He asked if the skirt had twirl power?  Ok, no more skirts for him to model.


----------



## emcreative

MinnieVanMom said:


> I finally finished the big give outfit.  I had to finish today because I started work a week ago Friday and I am out of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter is just the sweetest to put girls clothes for me.  He even did a perfect point.  He asked if the skirt had twirl power?  Ok, no more skirts for him to model.




Hunter definitely goes in my "Kids that RAWK!" category.  What an awesome helper!  Hehe looks like the kind of kid that if I were still teaching I'd put in the front of the class hoping the others would follow his example.  Is he a "march to his own drummer" type?

(And the set looks awesome too.  SO hard to find Nemo stuff anymore, and we all just LOVE NEMO here!)


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Let me see if I can get this dang picture to come out upwards.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Hunter has autism.  He is high functioning and verbal but it wasn't always this way.  He didn't speak from about 18 months to 3 years.  When we got his DX we did our homework.  We started the only home based, self funded ABA program in our entire state.  I firmly believe that without the ABA Hunter would not be high functioning.  He can speak well and does the best he can.  

Our little guy will always be the weird kid in the class.  He will always be a bit "odd" but he is loving and kind. He has a great imagination and is very creative.  His mind goes a mile a minute and he is always moving.  Life is full of challenges and he keeps us going.

The nemo is from the book panels you can get at Wal-Mart.  I also used them for matching outfits for Hunter and I last March.


----------



## billwendy

Stephres said:


> I have been trying to sew an outfit for about two weeks. It's for Megan's birthday, which is Sunday, so hopefully it will be done by then.
> 
> BUT...I wanted to share something with my Packers friends. They had the last game of flag football and I was surprised when the coach presented the MVP award...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The team ended up 2-5 and the coaches were, um, a little crazy, but I am super proud of Jacob!



Way 2 Go Jacob!!!



Stephres said:


> Whoopie! I finished. It took me so long to the appliqués, I had doubts. I used the Hello Kitty machine and the tiny zig zag stitch that I had to take a break between each one because I felt like I was going blind.
> 
> I hope you can tell what it's supposed to be. When we went in March I saw mickey balloons everywhere so I thought it would make a cute birthday skirt. Teresa's husband recognized it when they came over so I think I am good.  The shirt is one I found with the easter fabric that never got made into anything and everything else was scraps or stash so this was a very cheap birthday outfit!



Love, love, love this outfit!!!!!!!



MinnieVanMom said:


> I finally finished the big give outfit.  I had to finish today because I started work a week ago Friday and I am out of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter is just the sweetest to put girls clothes for me.  He even did a perfect point.  He asked if the skirt had twirl power?  Ok, no more skirts for him to model.



April - the outfit is cute - but Hunter is ADORABLE!!! Love that kiddo - what a trooper!! Twirl power?????

Daniel likes things big so he is wearing a Kids XL - not sure of his favorite color, but he wears a lot of black shirts right now (helps to not see spilling stains - lol)!!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> You are so welcome! This tutorial made all the difference, i also really like how she shows you how to do the ties- with the ribbon to help turn them inside out- great technique!
> 
> 
> Thank you so much. I think I will have to wait til after baby is born to get the borders on and get it finished, they are all cut and mitered, I just need to sew them on, but i suspect baby is coming soon and i dont want to rush anything.
> 
> 
> I bought the Fancy Nancy fabric, just because- also plan to make a summer dress out of it. We own the book Posh Puppy and I want to get the others- I love the artwork!
> 
> So i woke up at 4:30am with some reflux and could not go back to sleep, I took a long shower and then decided I would finsih the cupcake purse after all. DH wasn't leaving til noon, so plenty of time. The instructions stunk, so I had to make a quick run to my favorite quilt shop to ask my friend/owner to help me decipher the instructions. Next time I wll make a fabric cherry with green leaf on top and add a little closure of some sort. i just had buttons on hand- I might want to try little bugle beads or something with shine. This is for my niece (the 2 yr old getting the aline outfit)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> profile- the "frosting" is attached with fabric glue, since it had to leave today I also added a strip of stitch witchery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this on a hanger- but Megan was wearing it for the first time to the party today- temp dropped to 64, so I added a little white blouse underneath
> 
> 
> 
> I went and got another massage with reflexology today- i think this baby is coming in the next few days, just my gut feeling- Im still having LOTS of strong braxton hicks and feeling pretty naseated last night and a little today, also VERY emotional, so I didnt wnat to post yesterday.



love everything; and hope you can get some rest before your little one comes.


2cutekidz said:


> How about a sleevess hoodie?  I can find what patten I used for these sets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> I love those!  I gotta try em for DS sure it's ok to CASE?
> 
> 
> emcreative said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!  Just a quick run-by posting.  I have been going literally for the last 15 hours for my daughter Hannah's dress recital today.  Between hair, makeup, pictures, dress rehearsal, costume changes, quick dinner and then the show (and doing her costume changes) I feel like I haven't had time to breathe!
> 
> I did think of y'all though. The theme of the show was "A Trip to Disney." I kept thinking y'all could have done MUCH better on the costumes than the store ones they had to wear.  I didn't even understand what some of them had to do with Disney. This was ballet's Alice in Wonderland (Just a backstage snapshot, it will be a while before the portraits come in)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this was hip hop's High School Musical (and Hannah clowning in the wings)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither seemed quite right to me, but what do I know?
> 
> Hope y'all had a wonderful Saturday!
> 
> Marah
> 
> 
> 
> She looks wonderful!
> 
> 
> mirandag819 said:
> 
> 
> 
> YAY! I have another outfit for Disney World done, I now have made 2 I like for Disney (I made the boo dress too, but it was my first attempt so I think I will redo it before we go).
> 
> Thank you all for the encouragement, a few weeks ago I said I wanted to learn to sew, but I knew I would never be able to make stuff I liked before our Aug trip. I still can't believe that I have successfully made 2 already..... I had already bought to customs, so I guess like 16 more to go.
> 
> I am really glad I found this thread.... the distraction of sewing really helped this weekend, I have really been bummed with DH in Iraq, and then on Friday night one of my favorite TV characters of all times died.... I cried like a baby, I knew it was just a TV show, but I have just been emotional lately. Jumping into this outfit after it went off was a nice distraction and I am happy with how it came together.
> 
> On a happy note, today was my 90 day mark for ADR's, I got all the resteraunts I wanted on the days and times I wanted, I got the early morning BBB appointment on DD's bday (and CRT for after), and I booked the VIP tour on DD's bday and 1 for my bday later in the week. Now I need to finish planning customs for all the other places we will be eating.
> 
> So here is the outfit I just finished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow; just Wow!  How did you learn so fast?  That is awesome!
> 
> 
> billwendy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heather - or anyone else - if you ever see what you think is a good machine on the Philadelphia, Delaware or South Jersey Craigslist that you think is a good deal,  wou
> 
> ld you let me know? I have an old Kennmore that works great, but I'd love some of those decorative stitches or ??? Im not positive why I want a new machine- maybe it will sew smoother??? lol!!
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this outfit!! Sooooo cute!!! Can I ask what size you made? I always make to top too long for my 2 year old neice and think yours looks absolutely perfect!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE that fabric!!! You always do such a professional looking job!!! I loved Matthew's crabby outfit too - does the hoodie part of the hoodie bother him at all?
> 
> So, last night with Daniel went just fine. He and Bill got back to our house quickly, because Daniel wanted to bring the food back to our house to eat - he ended up choosing Chic Fil A - which is yummy in my book!!! We watched Myth Busters and then I went up to sew  while he and Bill played football first on the Wii and then on the PS2 crazy guys!! But I could hear them laughing alot - so that is good.
> 
> Daniel didnt want his picture taken because he is on steroids and looks puffy. He is able to wear a hat now!!! Was it difficult at times to watch him - definately - I had to choke back some tears as he worked VERY HARD just to pick up a full cup to drink out of (I wanted to whack DH for giving him such a big full cup without a straw). His arm was so ataxic/shakey as he lifted it up - strength seems to be fair, but his timing is just off. He is just so thin - looking at him sitting in my easy chair it seemed that he looked smaller than my 6 year old neice. But anyway - I was thrilled to have him over and that he wanted to come to our house - I think mainly to be with Bill (Bill visits him EVERY day he is in the hospital), but thats okay - thanks for letting me share -
> 
> April - Daniel likes the one with the Eagles logo in the background the best!! He knows people are praying for him, and he believes in the power of prayer. He says thank you to everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad things went well w/ Daniel; sure sounds like he had a great night w/ you guys!
> 
> 
> Stephres said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been trying to sew an outfit for about two weeks. It's for Megan's birthday, which is Sunday, so hopefully it will be done by then.
> 
> BUT...I wanted to share something with my Packers friends. They had the last game of flag football and I was surprised when the coach presYented the MVP award...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The team ended up 2-5 and the coaches were, um, a little crazy, but I am super proud of Jacob!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Jacob!
> 
> 
> mirandag819 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.... DD spotted the fabric and asked for a 101 dalmations outfit, I love that everything is Disney with her too! I had to laugh a little the other day when her MawMaw said she got her a tumbalina (sp) costume and Taylor said, "who's that? Is she Disney? No, then I don't know her"
> 
> I have been loving stripwork, It seems I keep find like 3 or 4 prints that I love together and that has been the easiest way for me to combine them. I did the 3 different zebra prints and love it, so I figured I would try stripwork with the doggie prints too.
> 
> I do my embroidery on the Brother PE-700 II.
> 
> DH loves the pics of her in her new outfits, but he keeps accusing me of buying them. When I bought 2 customs for our trip in August and told him I needed 18 more he joked that I better learn to sew if I wanted more.  (apparently he doesn't get the concept of spending $150-200 on an outfit she will wear once) Since he hasn't been here to see me sewing them he really thinks I am buying them and claiming to have sewn them. I am going to have to start taking pictures in between making them to show him. I guess it is a nice compliment though, and I can see where he is coming from. When we first started dating and he needed patches sewn on to one of his uniforms I did it by hand and it fell off the first time he wore it.
> 
> He was active duty when we met, he was active for 6 years and he has been in the reserves for 6 years now.... this is his 2nd deployment as a reservist (his first since DD was born). This one is starting to get rough, it is great having DD to keep me company, but man I really realize how helpful he was with her and it so much more work these days. Plus on his last deployment DH's brother would help me with some of the stuff DH did (cut the grass, small repairs, changing air filters, ect.). Well this time my BIL is deployed too, it is getting old having to find a baby sitter to watch DD so I can cut the grass. DD hates the word Iraq.... her daddy is there, and both of her uncles (DH's brother, and my sister got married this year and he went to Iraq within a few months). This thread and sewing has been real helpful this time though, it is a much better way to put off the stuff I should be doing around the house in the evenings after work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as the sister of a marine, I'm praying for your DH and his family.
> 
> 
> Stephres said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoopie! I finished. It took me so long to the appliqués, I had doubts. I used the Hello Kitty machine and the tiny zig zag stitch that I had to take a break between each one because I felt like I was going blind.
> 
> I hope you can tell what it's supposed to be. When we went in March I saw mickey balloons everywhere so I thought it would make a cute birthday skirt. Teresa's husband recognized it when they came over so I think I am good.  The shirt is one I found with the easter fabric that never got made into anything and everything else was scraps or stash so this was a very cheap birthday outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so, so, so cute!  I love it!
> 
> 
> MinnieVanMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finally finished the big give outfit.  I had to finish today because I started work a week ago Friday and I am out of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter is just the sweetest to put girls clothes for me.  He even did a perfect point.  He asked if the skirt had twirl power?  Ok, no more skirts for him to model.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gorgeous outfit and model!  If it makes ya feel any better; I found DS in his sister's Cinderella dress singing "keys to the kingdom" from princess tales yesterday.
Click to expand...


----------



## emcreative

MinnieVanMom, yep, Hunter is my kind of kid!

I have at least one Spectrum Kid, Emmy, and she's a "March to your own" kid as well!  To be honest at least this far even with the "challenges" she has been an absolute joy to parent.  And I love when she finds her OWN interests, and she never follows the crowd.  When we go to Disney this next time another thing she and I will be doing is writing another article about taking the trip with Spectrum kiddos and how to make it more enjoyable for them.  We did this two years ago for SI Focus magazine and had a blast.  Emmy likes to be a young advocate.

The baby most definitely has sensory issues (food, bathing, etc), but only time will tell if they are just an odd baby quirks or he'll be another Spectrum kiddo for me!

((hugs))


----------



## JustcallmeHappy

Heads up for Fabric Walmart People, the Gonzales LA store is getting rid of fabric. (This might be old news for some) I was just there today and some of it was 80% off so I stocked up on what Disney stuff they had left


----------



## jessica52877

Stephres said:


> I have been trying to sew an outfit for about two weeks. It's for Megan's birthday, which is Sunday, so hopefully it will be done by then.
> 
> BUT...I wanted to share something with my Packers friends. They had the last game of flag football and I was surprised when the coach presented the MVP award...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The team ended up 2-5 and the coaches were, um, a little crazy, but I am super proud of Jacob!



Way to go Jacob! I bet you were one proud parent!

Thanks for the updates everywhere! I just checked out the pictures and the tutorial! Dallas would LOVE that pokeman fabric. Hopefully that is one that is available. I am not a huge pokemon fan but Dallas is!



emcreative said:


> Does anyone do all their applique (not just eyes, etc) without a machine?  Know a good tutorial?



Sorry, I don't.



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Steph...do you mind if I CASE (or lets be honest...CAB!!) you???
> 
> Tracie made a bday tshirt design for Aisling and I was trying to think up a fun bottom to go with it.



Fabulous job Tracie!

I think the flouncy skirt would be PERFECT with it! We know you can do this Kristine.



MinnieVanMom said:


> I finally finished the big give outfit.  I had to finish today because I started work a week ago Friday and I am out of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter is just the sweetest to put girls clothes for me.  He even did a perfect point.  He asked if the skirt had twirl power?  Ok, no more skirts for him to model.



Hunter is showing Dallas up in his modeling skills! What a cute outfit!


----------



## *Toadstool*

Reese'smom said:


> Wow- yall are so sweet! I'm gonna head to Walmart or Joann's tomorrow to get the interfacing so I can finish the dress. I'm sure I'll have to come back here and read your directions about 100 times. You're a lot clearer than the pattern directions, but I'm so new I dont know anything!I'll post pics when I'm done, but don't expect anything great!


Glad to help. Hope it makes sense once you are doing it. Post here and I'm sure someone will help you along!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Steph...do you mind if I CASE (or lets be honest...CAB!!) you???
> 
> Tracie made a bday tshirt design for Aisling and I was trying to think up a fun bottom to go with it.


Oh that design is so pretty! That skirt would look great with it.



Stephres said:


> Thank you! I used ribbon for the strings. It was kind of hard to work with because it didn't bend, but I think the twisty looks like string (I hope!).


Yes, it definitely looks like string! Did you sew it on or glue it??



MinnieVanMom said:


> I finally finished the big give outfit.  I had to finish today because I started work a week ago Friday and I am out of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter is just the sweetest to put girls clothes for me.  He even did a perfect point.  He asked if the skirt had twirl power?  Ok, no more skirts for him to model.


Cute set... cuter model! 



MinnieVanMom said:


> Hunter has autism.  He is high functioning and verbal but it wasn't always this way.  He didn't speak from about 18 months to 3 years.  When we got his DX we did our homework.  We started the only home based, self funded ABA program in our entire state.  I firmly believe that without the ABA Hunter would not be high functioning.  He can speak well and does the best he can.
> 
> Our little guy will always be the weird kid in the class.  He will always be a bit "odd" but he is loving and kind. He has a great imagination and is very creative.  His mind goes a mile a minute and he is always moving.  Life is full of challenges and he keeps us going.
> 
> The nemo is from the book panels you can get at Wal-Mart.  I also used them for matching outfits for Hunter and I last March.


I just love that set you made. I know you weren't sure about how those fabrics went together, but it looks awesome!


JustcallmeHappy said:


> Heads up for Fabric Walmart People, the Gonzales LA store is getting rid of fabric. (This might be old news for some) I was just there today and some of it was 80% off so I stocked up on what Disney stuff they had left


Did they have alot left??? I think Gonzales is about 3 hours from me. I wonder if it would be worth the trip. I NEED more character fabric... 
I don't need more fabric, but I really don't have much characters stuff. I'm looking for girly stuff.. do you remember if they had any of the girly character stuff??
Thanks!


----------



## JustcallmeHappy

*Toadstool* said:


> Glad to help. Hope it makes sense once you are doing it. Post here and I'm sure someone will help you along!
> 
> 
> Oh that design is so pretty! That skirt would look great with it.
> 
> 
> Yes, it definitely looks like string! Did you sew it on or glue it??
> 
> 
> Cute set... cuter model!
> 
> 
> I just love that set you made. I know you weren't sure about how those fabrics went together, but it looks awesome!
> 
> Did they have alot left??? I think Gonzales is about 3 hours from me. I wonder if it would be worth the trip. I NEED more character fabric...
> I don't need more fabric, but I really don't have much characters stuff. I'm looking for girly stuff.. do you remember if they had any of the girly character stuff??
> Thanks!



the only girly type stuff was HSM but mostly boy/manly stuff was left...


----------



## *Toadstool*

Hannah was going to wear the Cinderella dress that my mom and I made her for DW this morning to church. We had a bit of an accident on our way out of the door. It was raining and I slipped on the front steps and fell all the way down the steps taking Hannah down with me. My neck, back, and booty are killing me! Hannah seems to be fine. Anywho.. I had ironed this dress and had it all ready for her to wear, so I dryed it and took a picture of it. I hadn't ever gotten around to posting it before. My mom did most of the smocking. I just did Cindy and the shoe. This was my mom's first smocking project. I am so proud of her. I am teaching her how to smock, and she is doing so well. Oh, and I adore the angel sleeves on this dress! I need to make another one of this style. Oh, and the line is there because I just let out the blind hem and did a coverhem. I didn't wash it since I rehemmed.. hopefully it comes out. I should have taken a picture of my coverhem. I am loving that feature on the serger!

There are a couple of shots from DW trip that Hannah took with my parents in there too. I'm also posting the in the hoop crayon roll ups I made for a Big Give a while back. I hope I cleaned up some of those threads hanging out before I sent it off. I honestly don't remember!
The pink bag is a lingerie bag I made for a lingerie shower for a dear friend of mine. I wish I hadn't used varigated thread on it. That wave stitch is done on my serger, and it doesn't show up as well because I used pink/white varigated thread. I forgot to take a picture of the inside of the bag. It was prettier than the outside.. hehe.


----------



## SallyfromDE

MinnieVanMom said:


> Hunter has autism.  He is high functioning and verbal but it wasn't always this way.  He didn't speak from about 18 months to 3 years.  When we got his DX we did our homework.  We started the only home based, self funded ABA program in our entire state.  I firmly believe that without the ABA Hunter would not be high functioning.  He can speak well and does the best he can.
> 
> Our little guy will always be the weird kid in the class.  He will always be a bit "odd" but he is loving and kind. He has a great imagination and is very creative.  His mind goes a mile a minute and he is always moving.  Life is full of challenges and he keeps us going.



My friends son is High Function Autistic. He did excellent in High School and she is very proud that he is now doing well in college! She did sit out in the hall the first few weeks of college just to make sure there were no incidents in class. Once the teachers got to know him (his is very opinionated and can take over a class discussion) she was able to make time for herself. 

Hunter is an excellent model! Good sport!


----------



## sohappy

I love the smocked Cindy dress!  Where do you find smocking plates?  I don't really like most of the commercial ones I have found.  I made my own last year because I couldn't find what I wanted.

Are we moving today?


----------



## ireland_nicole

the roll ups are adorable; the dress is really amazing; I sure hope you're ok!


----------



## KARAJ

MinnieVanMom said:


> I finally finished the big give outfit.  I had to finish today because I started work a week ago Friday and I am out of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter is just the sweetest to put girls clothes for me.  He even did a perfect point.  He asked if the skirt had twirl power?  Ok, no more skirts for him to model.



I make my 5yo boy model clothes that I make for my 5 and 6 yo niece they are all within an inch of each other on height and it lets me get the length just right.


----------



## KARAJ

*Toadstool* said:


> Hannah was going to wear the Cinderella dress that my mom and I made her for DW this morning to church. We had a bit of an accident on our way out of the door. It was raining and I slipped on the front steps and fell all the way down the steps taking Hannah down with me. My neck, back, and booty are killing me! Hannah seems to be fine. Anywho.. I had ironed this dress and had it all ready for her to wear, so I dryed it and took a picture of it. I hadn't ever gotten around to posting it before. My mom did most of the smocking. I just did Cindy and the shoe. This was my mom's first smocking project. I am so proud of her. I am teaching her how to smock, and she is doing so well. Oh, and I adore the angel sleeves on this dress! I need to make another one of this style. Oh, and the line is there because I just let out the blind hem and did a coverhem. I didn't wash it since I rehemmed.. hopefully it comes out. I should have taken a picture of my coverhem. I am loving that feature on the serger!




The smocking is STUNNING your mom did a beautiful job. What do you use to smock your fabric?? Do you use a pleater thing or what?? AAlso did you guys use a pattern for the picture?? Awesome job, I love it


----------



## MinnieVanMom

*TOADSTOOL*
I sure hope you start to feel better soon.  Maybe a visit to the bone crusher in the morning would help you feel better?  I wanted to quote with pictures but didn't get it right.

I love the smocking on the dress and the dress!  It is stunning.  I don't know anyone other than you who smocks.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

I found this fabric at Joann's today...I think it looks similar to the ladybug fabric from Walmart, but these are poppies.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

On the current big give I noticed the last girl Allie didn't have but 1 thing made for her so I put this design together from the template by rumbleytumbly on the disign board.  Big problem for me, the closest store with shirts is 2 hours each way and I may not go to the city in time.

I think I will do her name in pink instead.  She said her favourite colours are pink and lime green.


----------



## KARAJ

Stephres said:


> Whoopie! I finished. It took me so long to the appliqués, I had doubts. I used the Hello Kitty machine and the tiny zig zag stitch that I had to take a break between each one because I felt like I was going blind.
> 
> I hope you can tell what it's supposed to be. When we went in March I saw mickey balloons everywhere so I thought it would make a cute birthday skirt. Teresa's husband recognized it when they came over so I think I am good.  The shirt is one I found with the easter fabric that never got made into anything and everything else was scraps or stash so this was a very cheap birthday outfit!




Is there anyway you could show a close-up of the applique with the zig-zag stitch, pretty please??? I was thinking of trying this and would love to see a finished one. It is a very fun outfit!! Very Nice! Do you mind if someone used your idea of the balloons, for their own kids??

EDIT: I just noticed we are at 250!


----------



## emcreative

So I did my own "mini project" today and made shorts for Phineas to wear to the Hoop De Doo Review.  My MIL says she has "cowboy shirts" for the boys to wear.  So I took some of the $3.50 shorts from Walmart and the iron-on patches for jeans/pants, cut out some designs and letters, and made these (sorry I can't show you his face yet)
















I know it's not much compared to what you ladies do, but I did feel kinda proud of myself they turned out okay!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Are we moving yet?  I don't want to be left behind this time...my guess is we will probably move when I am in bed tonight. LOL


----------



## mirandag819

emcreative said:


> So I did my own "mini project" today and made shorts for Phineas to wear to the Hoop De Doo Review.  My MIL says she has "cowboy shirts" for the boys to wear.  So I took some of the $3.50 shorts from Walmart and the iron-on patches for jeans/pants, cut out some designs and letters, and made these (sorry I can't show you his face yet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's not much compared to what you ladies do, but I did feel kinda proud of myself they turned out okay!



I think it looks great! It is perfect for HDDR!


----------



## emcreative

Thanks!

OH!  Those with girls sizes 8-16 I found this today and thought it would be cute for a "bigger girl" Belle outfit!


----------



## HeatherSue

Farewell thread 13!  Hopefully thread 14 will see the birth of a few beautiful babies, some fun Dismeets, and a few new friends thrown in here and there!  Oh, and some pretty clothes, too!  ​ 
* So, everyone join hands and fly with me to the new thread!

What?  You can't fly?  

That won't do. What's the matter with you? All it takes is faith and trust. 

Oh! And something I forgot. Magic Sizing!   






Here we GOOOO!*
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=31867764#post31867764

=
=
=
=
DON'T POST ON THIS THREAD!! 

WE'VE STARTED A NEW ONE!! 

FOLLOW THE LINK ABOVE!


----------



## Stephres

Uh oh!


----------



## KARAJ

Sorry did not see thread 13....


----------



## twob4him

mirandag819 said:


> YAY! I have another outfit for Disney World done, I now have made 2 I like for Disney (I made the boo dress too, but it was my first attempt so I think I will redo it before we go).
> 
> Thank you all for the encouragement, a few weeks ago I said I wanted to learn to sew, but I knew I would never be able to make stuff I liked before our Aug trip. I still can't believe that I have successfully made 2 already..... I had already bought to customs, so I guess like 16 more to go.
> 
> I am really glad I found this thread.... the distraction of sewing really helped this weekend, I have really been bummed with DH in Iraq, and then on Friday night one of my favorite TV characters of all times died.... I cried like a baby, I knew it was just a TV show, but I have just been emotional lately. Jumping into this outfit after it went off was a nice distraction and I am happy with how it came together.
> 
> On a happy note, today was my 90 day mark for ADR's, I got all the resteraunts I wanted on the days and times I wanted, I got the early morning BBB appointment on DD's bday (and CRT for after), and I booked the VIP tour on DD's bday and 1 for my bday later in the week. Now I need to finish planning customs for all the other places we will be eating.
> 
> So here is the outfit I just finished:



OK let me get this straight...did I understand you correctly .... that this is your *second outfit* you have ever sewn??????? 

I am really impressed...where is the learning curve??? These are perfect...what an adorable set and I love the appliques too!!!!!


----------



## Tanzanite

praline3001 said:


> I think someone already sent the link. I am glad you like my trip report! I DO NOT SEW  I have tried but I am all thumbs. I do enjoy looking at the Disney customs and I love dressing my DD in customs so I just get in good with the people who DO know how to sew
> Again, I did NOT make that test track dress. I did pick out the colors and patterns



I love the flip flops the lady who makes them has such cute designs.I am going to get a few pairs next trip.


----------

